# Identify this Balenciaga



## toni22

hi guys.  my friend who is a bit older than me, a fashion stylist,  who also teases me about my bbag habit told that she had an older  
bbag that she got from a shoot a while back that she never used and is in her closet.  she said it was from before the motorcycle bags, she thinks it was perhaps 2001.  i asked her to bring it to dinner last night and she did.  i dont have pics but i will describe.

it was black, sort of pouchlike with a really big flap front.  it had a buckel belt type strap that went around the whole bag, around the bottom and attacked, up the sides, then up into the strap.  if you put it on your shoulder it would hit kind of at your waist.

then inside the bag it had a zipper compartment, then a leather tag that read "balenciaga"  but the tag was rather large.  then you flip the tag over, and the mirror is under there, attached to the back of the tag.
it also had tassels attached to either side of the bag to where the stap was attached on brass rings. there were a few studs that were holding the strap to the bag that looked like flat brass studs to me  

and... it was so so so so  soft........just buttery.  

i have to take pics to show you, but wanted to know if anyone knew what bag this was...
im gonna get her to sell me that bag!!!

t


----------



## Amour

hmmmmmm..the style seems so interesting...I am not familiar with it though...


mims and LP?


----------



## hatikuh

ohhhh I wanna see pics.... *drool*
(sorry I'm not more helpful :shame


----------



## mimz

AHH! I know which bag you are talking about!!!!!!! I've seen a pebbled one before.... I am just guessing, but if it has the mirror and just a Balenciaga tag.. it might be '02, from a 'spinoff' of the moto bags? I know my belted buckle that is 'half moto' LOL has the most incredible leather and it is '02 and has a mirror.......... 

I know the '01's didn't come with mirrors... and the '01 moto bags had le dix (I'm assuming the others did too).. the '02 is when the mirrors came... and they changed the tag to Balenciaga.


----------



## toni22

wow!  thanks mimi, i knew you would know.  so its an 02.  did it come after the moto bags, or before?

and i definitely should do whatever i can to make her give it to me!!


its so soft!


----------



## toni22

so, is it called a belted buckle?

and the one that you saw had the mirror attached to the back of the tag?  i will ask her if i can take pics of it..


----------



## toni22

i guess if its an 02, then it came after the moto bags.  interesting...


----------



## mimz

noo, i dont think it's called the belted buckle - the one i have (and lp has) i call it that because the strap is like a double belted buckle! sorry for the confusion.

im not positive, but im pretty sure it came after the moto bags, like during the process of the flat brass moto bags, etc. i dont think ghesquiere used mirrors until '02, and i know some were handheld like the moto's and then some were attached to the bag.... but i could be wrong. the thing that makes me think it is '02 is the tag, it just says balenciaga with a suede back right? 

and yes, you should get it! yummy!


----------



## toni22

yep.  suede back tag.    mounted mirror.  It makes sense cause there are a few studs on the bag that hold the strap on, and they look like the flat brass studs, so it does make sense that it was made at the same time as the flat brass hobos.   but the leather is different.  much softer.  
i was trying to act casual when she pulled it out.   as in "well, if you really dont want it, ill take if off your hands.."

she had asked me a month or so ago if i would put it on ebay for her.

but that was before i saw it!...  i think she'll let me have it.  shes a good good friend...


----------



## LouiseyPeasey

oh oh oh! toni, yeah, I've seen ONE of these on eBay long ago. Don't know what it's called, but - there were a few bags that included belt components a few years ago -

- the hobo that mimi & I have (and someone else here has a black one, can't remember who?) that has a belt doubled through o-rings for its handle

- a suede hobo/tote that's just a flat sac with a short belt attached as the handle - buckle end sewn on one side at the top, tongue end sewn to the other side

- and this one! You absolutely must get hold of it!! 

I wonder if there are others? Anybody know of any more Bal bags with belt elements? ooh, I love stuff like this...

^ Morning, mimi!!


----------



## mimz

toni! yes, it sounds like the incredible leather that is on my (and lp and varsha's) belted bag! the bag we have also has the flat brass studs to hold it together! i definitely think it's '02!!!! soooo awesome. you really need to get your hands on it!

hey lp!  varsha was the other pf'er who has the black one! and i agree, i love the different variations too!


----------



## toni22

shes a pretty good stylist as well, so im sure she knew what she was doing when she picked it.   sounds like you know the bag..  it was not flat, it was more pouchlike with the big front flap, brass O rings on either side, and tassels on each side.  i sat it right next to my first at the restaurant, so i could get a real good mental image and it was about as wide as the first, about as tall, but had a bit more depth,  but cause it was so soft it sort of slouched down.   I could not keep my eyes off it!!  i will get that bag!!!!


----------



## mimz

^ yesss, get it - love it, CHERISH it - oh yeah, and *post photos!!!!!!! *


----------



## toni22

thanks guys!!!! good lord...  everyday is an adventure!!!

knew you guys would know!!


----------



## callmelulu

I have a UBB too (unidentified B Bag), I can't find our camera but I'll post pics when I do--I know it's real, I bought it myself at Barney's and I can't remember when, at least 4 or 5 years ago

It's caramel color, belt strap that's doubled and hooks thru gold rings.  the bag has a drawstring about 2 inches from the top, a zip pocket along the front, a pocket inside and a leather tag that says Balenciaga Paris. it also came with a mirror.  sound familiar to anyone?

It's a beautiful bag but I never use it and am thinking about putting it on ebay if I could figure out a value


----------



## mimz

^ THAT'S THE ONE LP, VARSHA, AND I HAVE!!!!!  keep it - it's incredible, the leather is amazing... I just call it the belted buckle hobo! hehe. I have no idea what it is really called!


----------



## callmelulu

> ^ THAT'S THE ONE LP, VARSHA, AND I HAVE!!!!!  keep it - it's incredible, the leather is amazing... I just call it the belted buckle hobo! hehe. I have no idea what it is really called!




thank you!  i feel like a great mystery has been solved!  do you know what year it is?

true, the leather is like buttah!


----------



## mimz

^ I'm pretty positive it is Spring/Summer 2002. Yes, the leather is one of the top best leathers in my book!


----------



## varsha624

byMiMi said:
			
		

> ^ THAT'S THE ONE LP, VARSHA, AND I HAVE!!!!!  keep it - it's incredible, the leather is amazing... I just call it the belted buckle hobo! hehe. I have no idea what it is really called!


 
Hi guys! Coming to the thread late to find our reappearance of our old friend the belted buckle hobo (Love that name Mimi!) The leather is delicious on it...if you have a chance...go for it! It's  

Varsha


----------



## callmelulu

aargh..my pics are too big, hopefully this one will work 'cause here she is...the BBH...rescued from the prehistoric balenciaga depths of my closet


----------



## mimz

^ yeah, she's my babies (and LP's) twin (and varshas cousin!)!  hehe beautiful as always!


----------



## balgal

it is from fall 02, the flap over i think or maybe the fold over.  i saw it in the store today, but with silver trim, not brass...and on sale!


----------



## Amour

Hi Ladies...please help me identify this color...it's a bright yellow color (brighter than anis and mustard)

details: letter B (2004 fall/winter), brass hardware...


----------



## percephonie

Omg! Yummy colour  Hmmm brass hardware? I have no idea...


----------



## zacorey

I have no clue but it's hot!


----------



## aaallabama

wow, i've got no idea what that is Amour, but i know i want one


----------



## varsha624

never seen it before but it's very nice! maybe email balNY and ask?


----------



## chloe231

I will bet that Mimi knows or LP....it looks beautiful though!


----------



## Amour

I have actually asked Mimi about another yellow bag produced for 2004 and she said she's not positive about this but she's pretty sure this color is also from 2004,  LOL... 

any idea on the color?

btw, I have the same coin purse color as this one..the card on my coin purse says 2004 3...


----------



## Pupsterpurse

It is gorgeous! I don't know what it is either. I couldn't find it on LP's site. Hmmm...


----------



## Amour

^^ yeah it is gorgeous and the color pops...the leather is soft and smooshy...


----------



## mocean

hmm... interesting. very interesting. I have such a hankering for a yellow! frick! quit finding these kickass mirage bags amour! akk! 

its pretty... maybe a limited edition? where did you find your coin purse and this city? I know Bal has done limited releases in other countries for fabric/pony/odd combos... I've never seen a yellow w/ brass hardware before in stores.

and everthing checks out amour?


----------



## LouiseyPeasey

LP doesn't know about this color but would *love* a positive ID - I hadn't heard about any yellows other than the mustard and anis...


----------



## aaallabama

mocean said:
			
		

> hmm... interesting. very interesting.* I have such a hankering for a yellow!* frick! quit finding these kickass mirage bags amour! akk!



lol, i just love that word "hankering" mocean, i oughtta use it more


----------



## mimz

I would contact Balenciaga NY to confirm. I only heard there was another yellow released at the same time as the Anis, but I don't have any first hand experience with it - so I can't tell you positively. Sorry


----------



## varsha624

mocean said:
			
		

> hmm... interesting. very interesting. I have such a hankering for a yellow! frick! quit finding these kickass mirage bags amour! akk!
> 
> and everthing checks out amour?


 
hahahahahhahah this cracked me up! mirage bags for us....and amours blessed reality!


----------



## percephonie

I'd love to know what Balenciaga NY says! It's so gorgeous!


----------



## mocean

crazy balenciaga theory time:

maybe it was a prototype using the mustard leather with the new brass hardware? maybe one of the balenciaga test bags? or maybe it was a fluke anis that come from an off batch? could it have been resurfaced? 

*off in balenciaga-dreamland*


----------



## Amour

ok here's a pic of my coin purse: ( i bought this from a balenciaga retailer here in my country)


----------



## varsha624

well, how gorgeous....what a great find!


----------



## livethelake

that bag is outrageous..........


----------



## Amour

^^I just dont know what color is my coin purse and this city bag is...


----------



## percephonie

They seem to have a yellow mini bag on cricket with brass hardware here: http://www.cricketliverpool.co.uk/i...duct_info&manufacturers_id=17&products_id=518


----------



## mocean

maybe they did mustard 2 fall seasons in a row?

it has a little more saturated yellow with some orange undertones in it... anyone really familiar with mustard 03 could compare? i always thought mustard 03 was a bright, crayon yellow color (but richer, not plastic)...


----------



## Amour

percephonie said:
			
		

> They seem to have a yellow mini bag on cricket with brass hardware here: http://www.cricketliverpool.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&manufacturers_id=17&products_id=518


 
OMG same color!!!! and it has brass hware too...so this is mustard?


----------



## varsha624

PMEd you balNY email amour! It could very well be mustard


----------



## Amour

varsha624 said:
			
		

> PMEd you balNY email amour! It could very well be mustard


 
thanks hon! I just emailed them..


----------



## *Freetoes*

AmourN20 said:
			
		

> ^^I just dont know what color is my coin purse and this city bag is...


 
Wouldn't the color be on the tag that you showed with your coin purse?


----------



## Amour

*Freetoes* said:
			
		

> Wouldn't the color be on the tag that you showed with your coin purse?


 
^^ the tag doesn't have the color, only serials and style name.:shame:


----------



## Pupsterpurse

AmourN20 said:
			
		

> OMG same color!!!! and it has brass hware too...so this is mustard?


 
Oooh, yes! I think so! Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## mimz

I don't know the official name, but it's definitely not mustard '03. I'm sure it was named something else since it came out f/w '04, I doubt they would have the same name?  But I could be wrong!


----------



## jdy324

Not that these pictures will help IDing the color name...lol but I'm just posting them because I  the yellow.  Is it the same color?


----------



## varsha624

it looks the same as nicky's (it also, coincidentaly looks the same as mmi's new nametag!) hehe


----------



## Amour

^^ looks like it...N. Hilton's bag looks like brass hware in my monitor..


----------



## avery

AmourN20 said:
			
		

> ok here's a pic of my coin purse: ( i bought this from a balenciaga retailer here in my country)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous coin purse Amour--whatever color it is!


----------



## LouiseyPeasey

Um, it's not this one, right? Hm, no, it looks darker...


----------



## varsha624

LouiseyPeasey said:
			
		

> Um, it's not this one, right? Hm, no, it looks darker...


 
Plus this one appears to be fake, (bales)


----------



## Amour

^^ nope! the one i hav eis a brighter shade of yellow..

aacccckkk nicole's bag has rectangle bales


----------



## fashion_junky

Wow nhelle, that bag is so pretty!  I would love to know what color it is.  Cute coin purse too


----------



## cate22

Amour, now you've got us all intrigued!!  
It's a beautiful shade of yellow - whatever its official name is...Hope BalNY has the answer for you!!


----------



## ranskimmie

How exciting Amour! Cant wait to find out what your new treasure is all about!!


----------



## luvpurse

Oh my god, how beautiful!!!! I love yellow bag!!


----------



## Swissflower

Wow what a georgous Bag, congrats..I want one too.


----------



## Serenity Now

Wow, such a vibrant yellow! I'm hoping Balenciaga will bring out something like this again in the near future!


----------



## cuir_observer

AmourN20 said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies...please help me identify this color...it's a bright yellow color (brighter than anis and mustard)
> 
> details: letter B (2004 fall/winter), brass hardware...


 
B is supposed to be anis, non? What's not anis about it? Could you post pics of the metal tag inside for us? Or maybe email them to me?


----------



## aaallabama

cate22 said:
			
		

> Amour, now you've got us all intrigued!!
> It's a beautiful shade of yellow - whatever its official name is...Hope BalNY has the answer for you!!



i'm totally intrigued, Amour, do tell us where you found this treasure


----------



## varsha624

this is definitely not greenish like anis...could they possibly have made two yellows in the same season??


----------



## mocean

thats what I keep asking myself- because i know some people say anis and mustard are super close, just a slightly different cast (greenish vs. orangeish) but this bag looks SO orangeish...

Amour you've had the anis before right? the lacings are a bit green next to the leather... whereas the mustard is the same color as the leather, right? we need people that have these bags to post pics for comparison!


----------



## Amour

^^ i had an anis city city before- it is totally different from this bag!

Anis has a yellow green color and this one is a marigold type of yellow.

The metal tag on this bag is the same as the metal tag on my anis city before...has all correct markings, lining and lampo as well.


----------



## firstclass1

OMG *sweetie* .... what a gorgeous bag and AMAZING color  . . . wow ... congrats to this very "special" bag - however the color is called


----------



## chloe231

I think I have your old Anis Amour...there are pictures of it posted in
another thread (If only I could link it!) The Anis is definitely greener then this.....


----------



## firstclass1

Yes it is *chloe* . . . here's my Anis, just got it


----------



## aaallabama

omigosh, that's gorgeous firstclass, congratulations to you


----------



## zacorey

*first*- congrats on the beautiful anis!!!    Do you have all your dream bags NOW???


----------



## firstclass1

zacorey said:
			
		

> *first*- congrats on the beautiful anis!!!    Do you have all your dream bags NOW???



Ohh YES *zac *. . . I'm very happy at the moment with my collection  - all my dreams come true . . . no more wishes at the moment (hmmm 'almost') :back2topic:


----------



## zacorey

^^^ not many people can say that!


----------



## firstclass1

zacorey said:
			
		

> ^^^ not many people can say that!




honestly .... I don't know 'how long' I can say that


----------



## percephonie

Oh congrats firstclass! It's beautiful! You're so lucky you have all your dream bags...for now lol!


----------



## hatikuh

OMG N, I always thought your coin purse was mustard from 03, but WOW I LOVE that yellow city w/ brass hardware!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG I want it!    And it's definitely not anis, it's also GORGEOUS but definitely more green than yellow, unlike your City & Coin Purse... Ohhhh whatever the name is called, that bag is now #1 on my *need* list


----------



## chloe231

firstclass1 said:
			
		

> Yes it is *chloe* . . . here's my Anis, just got it


 
Oh firstclass!!! I am so happy for you!!! your dream bag!!! You so deserve to have that gorgeous bag!! and she looks beautiful!! Congrats!!!


----------



## winona77

Weren't there a LOT of excellent fakes during this period?


----------



## winniejo

there was a fall 04 yellow, believe it was called marigold.


----------



## Amour

balNY emailed me...wuhooo the bag is indeed authentic 

the color is called YELLOW color#7320 



-----Original Message-----
From: BALSTR001.NewYork@us.balenciaga.com [mailto:BALSTR001.NewYork@us.balenciaga.com] 
Sent: Friday, July 07, 2006 4:48 AM
To: nhelle
Subject: Re: Balenciaga Inquiry


Hi,
This color was just called yellow, color  #7320.
Thank you for your inquiry.
Sarah
Balenciaga New York
212.206.0872


----------



## chloe231

Wow great news Amour!! It is such a gorgeous color! Looks like sunshine!


----------



## luvpurse

Awesome Awesome Awesome.....  

Congrat!!!


----------



## mimz

winniejo said:
			
		

> there was a fall 04 yellow, believe it was called marigold.


 
 

very cool amour


----------



## winona77

Cool! Leave it to you to have it


----------



## Serenity Now

Wow, mystery solved! Beautiful colour!!!


----------



## jdy324

I'm so glad you found an answer to this mystery!!!  Now to add this color to my list


----------



## esile

luck girl, *nhelle*! it's such a rare beauty!


----------



## mocean

marigold or sunshine yellow... lovely! I'm so glad you got an answer Amour! woohoo! she's beautiful... how has it not popped up before!?! i wonder how many more surprises like this will pop up! so cool!!!!

I love yellow so much! I wonder when Bal will release a variant of it again... I'd be first in line!


----------



## LouiseyPeasey

Oh my gosh - someone emailed me at ateliernaff about this auction and I thought omigod, there's 2 of them!! - from the photos I wouldn't have recognized it as the same bag, but then I saw Nhelle's name... Girl, you are getting a steal!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=003&item=130004121351


----------



## aaallabama

AmourN20 said:
			
		

> balNY emailed me...wuhooo the bag is indeed authentic
> 
> the color is called YELLOW color#7320
> 
> 
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: BALSTR001.NewYork@us.balenciaga.com [mailto:BALSTR001.NewYork@us.balenciaga.com]
> Sent: Friday, July 07, 2006 4:48 AM
> To: nhelle
> Subject: Re: Balenciaga Inquiry
> 
> 
> Hi,
> This color was just called yellow, color  #7320.
> Thank you for your inquiry.
> Sarah
> Balenciaga New York
> 212.206.0872



OMG, congratulations Amour, i think that's the deal of the century


----------



## joyeaux

For my sister, in her relentless persuit of a Bbag. Hopefully I can get her to join here soon so I don't have to be her go-between! She says all us "Balenciagians" intimidate her 

Thanks!


----------



## mocean

caramel is my best guess...


----------



## joyeaux

^^ That's what I thought too. From '05, right?


----------



## hatikuh

looks like anis or origan to me, but I can only see pics of the tags, can you post pics of the bag itself?


----------



## joyeaux

I think the only other one she sent is a swatch from the back of the bag... here we go:


----------



## mocean

yeah 05 caramel is my best bet


----------



## Pupsterpurse

hatikuh said:
			
		

> looks like anis or origan to me, but I can only see pics of the tags, can you post pics of the bag itself?


 
Yeah, I thought of Anis when I first saw it too. It has a olivey yellow cast to it.


----------



## chloe231

It looks too olive to be anis, looks like Olive or caramel to me....


----------



## *jennifer*

i think either origan, and then possibly caramel but it kinda has an olive cast to it?


----------



## mimz

I think I know which bag you're talking about, and in that case - in my opinion it is the '05 caramel.


----------



## joyeaux

Thanks guys... I have sent my sister to ateliernaff and a few other places so she can do her research. Mimz I'm not sure where this bag is-- she just said it was online and she liked the color and wants one like it. Knowing her it's probably Ioffer for $40  But I love her and want her to be happy, so thanks all for humoring us both!


----------



## fiatflux

If Mimz thinks she knows which bag it is and says it's the '05 caramel, then I don't think it's fake....cuz if it was, she would say so...


----------



## mimz

oh, I mean - I wasn't commenting on authenticity, because I don't know if it is really the bag I'm thinking of!  it just looks like the '05 caramel to me. That's all.


----------



## aaallabama

TTucker-girl, i'm 99% sure that color is origan (light olive) from s/s '06, 'cause i've got 2 of them now (miss origan courier & miss origan work) ...i don't have a picture of the work yet, but here's my courier


----------



## ETenebris

I have an 05 caramel Purse...here is a pic so you can compare the colors.


----------



## Cal

My first thought is Origan too.


----------



## Serenity Now

^^ Yeah, to me it looks like Origan.


----------



## Z&J

Looks like the inside of my 05 Caramel


----------



## kathleen

that origan and that caramel are just stunning.  and i like the BALENCIAGANS remark.  how funny.  like lilputians


----------



## joyeaux

^^ I know, my sis is so funny sometimes. It's like we're from our own little bag country that speaks bag language... yeah for Balenciagians!


----------



## chocobo124

Hihi 
I saw this bag at an online shop and was wondering if this is the greige colour.  The bag is from the 2006 fall/winter collection (W) that's why I assumed it is.






And also, is this bag the same colour as the one above?  They look kinda similar.  It is described as "ivory" but I don't remember hearing of such a colour.  Could it be the Calcaire?
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v244/chocobo124/bbah.jpg

Thanks in advance


----------



## hatikuh

Looks like greige city to me... the one you linked to looks like calcaire work, but I'm not sure, have to see the tag


----------



## chocobo124

hatikuh said:
			
		

> Looks like greige city to me... the one you linked to looks like calcaire work, but I'm not sure, have to see the tag


Thanks!  I'd love to get a calcaire bag but I prefer the city   The work is actually cheaper than the city.  
Should I get it?  I'm not supposed to be buying another bag until January, I guess I'll wait until then and if it's still there next Jan I'll get it


----------



## seahorseinstripes

hmm.. looks like greige to me too.


----------



## mydior

How can you tell what year a bbag is? Do I look at the label or price tag? thks


----------



## Pewter

The year/season is indicated by the letter on the metal plate. Here you go: 

http://ateliernaff.blogspot.com/2005/12/art-of-tag-reading-inside-of.html


----------



## FENDILUVA

hello everyone please can you tell me what kind of balenciaga bag please include name and color thanks!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

it's a "first" and the color looks like caramel '05 pre fall?


----------



## aarti

In case I didn't seem anymore of a bal newb.. I'm not sure what year it is from.. :shame: 



*


*


*


*
​_TIA!_​


----------



## slinks

Looks like Grey from S/S 06


----------



## eping

^ yep 2006 summer/spring


----------



## aarti

^^thanks all!


----------



## varsha624

Hi aarti

Just went through your bag collection..it rocks! 

I think this color is grey....you have it labelled as greige which is a lighter color that is a combo between grey and beige.
Lovely collection and captions!


----------



## gigi615

*Girls....*
*please help me identify this Balenciaga bag!*
 

*Okay, you guys are going to die when you see this bag!*

*All these years my mom has been telling me she had this amazing "vintage" Balenciaga bag in her storage (which she never goes to)...*

*I've never paid any attention even though we've been collecting all the recent years bags in an array of colors..  *
*anyway, she finally gave me the bag and boy I was DEFINITELY missing out!  *

*I can either try and sell it on ebay or keep it all for myself.. but, I'm too scared to use it.. ..it's too gorgeous! This belongs in a B bag museum.*

*Here are the details..*
*it's definitely not a first bag because it doesn't have the O rings on each side and no strap.. *

*It's more like a "city" bag would be back in the day just not as big....but, much bigger than the first..*

*It's got the same tassled zip front (deep front pocket), inside sewn on leather patch with*
*Le Dix (first line)*
*Balenciaga (second line)*
*Paris (third line)*
*in gold, made in the softest most melt in your hands buttery leather you'll ever feel.. *
*It's dark chocolate brown, flat brass, tassled sides (they hang the way the tassles would on todays city bag)*
*and a magnetic snap closure!!!.... please someone identify this Le Dix bag!*

*My mom says she has the receipt, original tags and even the original dustbag, but of course somewhere in storage (not with the bag)....unfortunately...*

*She bought it at Barneys NY on her trip to NYC in late 2000...she remembers it was fall either sept, oct or nov..?? and they were very limited...first season?? has to be..but, what model..le dix??*

*Someone, anyone help.. I'd love to know what style this was called... *
*I'll post pics...*


----------



## eping

Ooo can't wait for pictures... i'll be BACK!


----------



## LondonBrat

It must be the 'Le Dix'. I pulled out my mums old balenciaga shoes, and her old handbags (I have to say- not THAT nice at all though). Bought from Spain yeaaarrrssss (decades- I hope she isnt reading this- she will kill me for saying that!') ago.

I would love to see the old le Dix though. please post pics!


----------



## varsha624

Oh I would love to see pics as well!!


----------



## gigi615

*pics!!*


----------



## gigi615

more pics....


----------



## gigi615

*more....*


----------



## Deco

All I can say is WOW.  Never laid eyes on anything like this.  Love the shape and proportions!

But why must little miss Cherry Spy always make cameo appearances just to torment me?


----------



## gigi615

hahahahha!!...
aww...she's jealous of seeing the Le Dix getting all the attention...I told her no pics...but, she insisted...
bad girl...I put her in the closet in "time out"...


----------



## Nanaz

*Very unique.  Why don't you e-mail the pic to BalNY and ask one of the SAs. *


----------



## annanas

wow, for some reason that makes me think of the celine boogie bag!  a balenciaga boogie, yum


----------



## slinks

Wow, I've only once seen this style, and it came and went on Ebay in about a nanosecond with one fuzzy picture... congrats on getting your hands on something so unique!!


----------



## gigi615

*if I take the stuffing outta the bag it just falls...it's soo slouchy...*
*it's like butter... *


----------



## gigi615

slinks said:


> Wow, I've only once seen this style, and it came and went on Ebay in about a nanosecond with one fuzzy picture... congrats on getting your hands on something so unique!!


 
wow! really....do you remember the style name...??


----------



## mas2388

OMG That's amazing!!! I wish my mom had stuff like that!!!


----------



## Loganz

It is very nice - what a great find! It reminds me of the purse style; could it have just been an "early" purse? 

Either way - I'd keep it and use it - using it will not reduce its value.


----------



## highglossfinish

Definitely keep it...it's a treasure, and it's yours!


----------



## aaallabama

mas2388 said:


> OMG That's amazing!!! I wish my mom had stuff like that!!!



*^^ lol, i second that mas!!! *


----------



## gigi615

Loganz said:


> It is very nice - what a great find! It reminds me of the purse style; could it have just been an "early" purse?
> 
> Either way - I'd keep it and use it - using it will not reduce its value.


 
u think??...an early "purse"...  could be...maybe..
I don't know...it kinda looks like an old city, but smaller and no double zip just tassle detailing...snap closure...


----------



## Allisonfaye

I was going to say it reminded me of a cross between a city and a purse. KEEP IT! Do you have any idea how much it is worth?


----------



## mocean

gorgeous! never ever seen this before! yummmm! 

it reminds me of my flat brass flap bag- same leather, details, hardware!! squee! 

I just took pics of it today- it SERIOUSLY has the world's best leather!


----------



## juliekinnies

wow what great finds you girls have!


----------



## mocean

pics!

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h8/oceanmotion/My Bbags/KIF_4504.jpg
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h8/oceanmotion/My Bbags/KIF_4511.jpg
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h8/oceanmotion/My Bbags/KIF_4508.jpg

The hardware on mine is more... brass... than the other flap bags, wondered why! I think our bags are cousins!


----------



## mimz

I'm in agreement with Loganz (welcome back babe!!!! ) 

I have seen this style before and it has always reminded me of an early purse... so I'm going to go with the early purse theory as well.  

I don't see why you can't use it! I definitely would! It will be even more special because it has a bit of history added on to it... the story with your mom and all. Just enjoy!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

I usually hate the FB bags....but WOWWWWWWWW this is soooooo beautiful!!!!!!! congrats !!!!


----------



## hc1871

I wish my mom had a beauty like that. 
Very pretty


----------



## seahorseinstripes

oooh pretty!!! keep it!


----------



## murasaki

Wow!! That is a fantastic rediscovery! Love it! 

You should def. use it, and it well!!


----------



## RealDealCollection

Such a cool bag. Congratulations!


----------



## don't blow!

that bag is a KEEPER!

It's like an urban bag myth!

use it lots


----------



## m1gr31n!

WOW! WOW! WOW! This is a great piece of Bal history! Thanks for sharing. Enjoy it!


----------



## circoit

I LOVE that bag! It kinda reminds me of a mini shopping. I would keep it for sure!


----------



## julielive

you have the same bag as me!!!  if you look on ebay, they are identical; and YES, THEY HAVE THE LIGHTEST, FLUFFIEST, LEATHER OF ALL!




mocean said:


> gorgeous! never ever seen this before! yummmm!
> 
> it reminds me of my flat brass flap bag- same leather, details, hardware!! squee!
> 
> I just took pics of it today- it SERIOUSLY has the world's best leather!


----------



## chris19

hi all Pfers!  I'm new to Balenciaga and absolutley adoring all the pics of you and your bags in the reference thread.  Could someone help me identify the style of this bag, including bag dimensions if possible and price.  Thanks so much!


----------



## highglossfinish

It kind of looks like a Part Time. It's a little hard for me to tell because it's so slouchy -- maybe someone with a Part Time can weigh in.

You can look at all the styles and dimensions in the Motorcycle line here:

atelier.naff: Balenciaga motorcycle style reference


----------



## Roxane

I think the Part-Time is a lot bigger than that. Looks like the Box to me. Btw, the Box is no longer produced.


----------



## incoralblue

Definitely NOT the Part Time. I go with the Box on this one too.


----------



## ellewoods

It is a flat brass first.


----------



## Soleil

it looks like her beloved First??:s


----------



## english_girl_900

Early season flat brass first.


----------



## bearkeeper

definitely flat brass. 
she must be using this bag a LOT!  the handles look really stretched and the front zipper is always open on most of the pics, too.  (it must be broken...)


----------



## bunny_fox

I think the box as well but I cant be 100% sure.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

it's a *flat brass first* from year '02 or '01!
very rare, unlike the new ones with the studded hardware, this one is the flat brass hardware!


----------



## flipflopstyle4u

Look more like a box to me, too.  Doesn't look like it has enough height to be a first.


----------



## circoit

It is a flat brass first. It is just old and really used so the leather has become extremely slouchy. You can see how the top part is slouched so you can't see the curvature on top that is on all the firsts - its part of what makes it hard to identify.


----------



## highglossfinish

Yeah, it was the length of the handles that made me think it wasn't a first -- my first handles are SO short by comparison. She must have carried around bricks to make them that long!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

the length of the shoulder strap on this early 02 and 02's are longer than the years after..


----------



## pursenallyspeaking

It sure is a beautiful B bag,....indeed!


----------



## odd

how did i miss this thread...lovely bag!


----------



## danae

wow, what an amazing treasure!!!! and all the time I thought that FBF were the first moto bags!!


----------



## luckycharm06

what a gorgeous collector's item...i've never seen anything like it!!! And the leather!!!  You can tell it's made of the high quality stuff that made Balenciaga a cult-favorite..congrats on the lucky aquisition!!!


----------



## SiljeEmilienne

Gorgeous!! Keep it and love it, but thanks so much for shearing this treasure with the rest of us!!


----------



## senorita

bag ladies,im in desperate need of help! im plannin on gettin the work bag in bubblegum pink up at eBay, could any of you help me identify whether this is the real deal or a fake? thx a lottttttttttt!! )

eBay: Balenciaga Bubblegum Pink Work Motorcycle Bag 2005 (item 330099116643 end time Mar-21-07 19:32:24 PDT)


----------



## Glimmer

Hi, you need to post in the 'Authenticate This!' thread.  But, yes, it's authentic!  The seller is a wonderful member here.


----------



## KDC

Yes, it's authentic and lovely


----------



## alouette

I'm sure many of the members know what the real name of this bag is, but can you plz enlighten me?  This is the first time I'm posting on this forum.  Thanks so much and does anyone know the price???


----------



## SuLi

It's the Giant Day Hobo.  I think it's $1295 in Vert Gazon (I think that's the official color name).


----------



## Grande Latte

Hi there,

Before my Vermillion Day has arrived, I'm already itching for a black bag!  

I'm looking for a BBag that is great for everyday use (can stuff wallet, cell, keys, hair brush, pen, lipstick..) to the grocery store, department store, and run small errands in. A perfect size for me right now is Fendi's Mama bag. Needless to say, I hate this matronly look. 

The First was too small for me. The City a bit too rommy (don't have that much stuff). What is a nice in- between size? 

I saw this photo of Sienna Miller and her bag. It looks like a good size bag. Could anyone identify this bag? It doesn't look like either a City nor a First to me. Is it a box, a twiggy? Please inform.

For all the Balenciaga experts out there, could you please recommend me a good BBag for my everyday needs? Thank you in advance!


----------



## incoralblue

It's a First/Classique. 

The Twiggy or Box (if you can find one) would be a good alternative.


----------



## yayaflower

Looks like First to me too.


----------



## shortee78

hi Grand Latte... from the things you mentioned you would need to carry in your handbag, the First would definitely fit those items.  I love mine (and it fits a ton, including a bottle of water, cosmetics pouch, camera, etc)


----------



## courty

I found this on raffaello-network. i'm looking for a larger size, but am loving the color. i don't think 'bottle green' is the actual name of the shade, so was hoping someone could tell me the name. thank you! here's the link:

http://www.raffaello-network.com/raffties/detail.php?itemid=69303&rangeid=736


----------



## english_girl_900

Looks like Fall 06 Sapin to me.


----------



## KatsBags

That color is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## lebagfairy

Yes I think it's Fall '06 Sapin. I actually purchased this bag at Barney's awhile ago and returned it....it's a gorgeous color but the color just wasn't a perfect fit with me


----------



## vbskull

I agree, it looks like sapin.


----------



## lvchicago

Yep, exact to my Sapin Box


----------



## cracker

Okay, gotta have this style and it's absolutely droolworthy in this color (the white bag)? But what is it? Is it the Twiggy or something new? Notice the piping on the back side. Does the Twiggy have this. And on the side panels, they are not perfectly round, they're larger on the bottom and angle in slightly toward the top. Can someone identify this bag. It's almost like the PT but not. TIA


----------



## Celia_Hish

Well, it looks twiggy to me....how abt the rest?


----------



## lovelygarments

Oh my!  How did you even start looking at the shapes?  I'm still stuck at looking at the colors!


----------



## chuggie

This ivory is one of the prettiest, creamiest colors I have every seen.  I can't identify the color, but I would love to have it too!


----------



## fiatflux

What is the diff between this and a twiggy?  It looks exactly like a twiggy to me...


----------



## RealDealCollection

It looks like a Twiggy to me too.  The Mini Twiggy bags are round on the ends like a barrel, but the regular size one is tapered with the bottom larger than the top and it has piping around it.


----------



## marie1ollie

*Cracker* where did you get that photo? are they fall colours and styles?  that was probably dumb question I know, I'm good at asking dumb questions LOL


----------



## pluiee

definitely looks like a twiggy to me too..


----------



## cracker

Thanks girls! I've been looking at Twiggy photos this morning and I think it's the Twig as well. I've only had the Twiggy once and for a very short time. Couldn't remember if it was a barrel or if it tapered. Thanks for your help. It's gorgeous in white (or is the ivory color)..............


----------



## blueeyez259

Hi ladies-
   Unfortunately I couldn't get a good pic with my digital camera but in the new issue of Life & Style Weekly (July 23, 2007 issue) on page 58 there is a pic of Nicky Hilton carrying a dark Bbag with GGH. If anyone has seen this issue and can help me ID the style and color of this bag I would greatly appreciate it. I love everything about the bag but I'm not sure if the color is Anthracite or something else (looks kinda dark and metallic?)


----------



## always sunny

I'm pretty sure it's black! I saw her with both GGH Work and Brief. If it's on shoulder it's prob. brief


----------



## blueeyez259

Sorry I'm pretty new to Bbags, are both the brief & work rectangular in shape? She is carrying it on her arm. I will try to see if I can take another photo with my digital camera...


----------



## always sunny

If she carried it in her arm @ it's rectangular, I think it's GGH Work in black  I'm kinda new too but I'm pretty sure!


----------



## mabli

is it the one with paris behind her? i saw a pic of it somewhere else...it looks a bit slouch in the pic...i think its a brief


----------



## mabli

is this the one?


----------



## oogiewoogie

Isnt that a giant brief?


----------



## vbskull

I am pretty sure it is the brief. Is it me or does it look small on her?? But she is also 5 or 6 inches taller than me, LOL.


----------



## always sunny

If she's refering to this bag, I think it's work!


----------



## fiatflux

She's been photographed carrying both a Giant black brief AND a Giant black work, so it could be either one (or a totally new one...knowing her..  ).


----------



## couturefemme

I believe the first pic posted is the GH brief.  The second is the GH work.  Both are gorgeous!


----------



## ela1235

It completely came undone on one side and is now hanging there.  Dumb question but what should I do? I don't want to stitch it back in place (the one stitch that holds the metal bar) with the wrong color thread.


----------



## blueeyez259

Thanks to all you ladies for helping me try to ID the bag, the style looks like the picture posted by *always sunny* but the color doesn't look black it almost looks like anthracite or maybe a dark metallic navy (if they make such a color). I'm off to work but will try to get a pic up later. In the mag she is wearing a black tank top & denim shorts.


----------



## andi

Where did you get it from?
If it was Bal or a Dept store I would bring it to them.


----------



## japskivt

Where did you get it? I would bring it back and have them repair it. Or call Balenciaga and see if you can send it to them for repairs.


----------



## blueeyez259

Ok ladies I finally found some pics online and realize that it is a black bbag, I guess something was up with the pic in the magazine. Can someone just confirm which style this is


----------



## MissM

Looks like a black Work to me?


----------



## couturefemme

^^agree it looks like black work.  However, I did have the opportunity to compare this season's steel against my black city and the steel is not tooooo far off from the black.  It just seems like a faded slightly blue-ish black.  It could be either one, IMO.


----------



## ela1235

I bought it at BalNY and I'm in Wisconsin!


----------



## japskivt

I would call them and see what they suggest.


----------



## ela1235

I called they said to send it back and it would take several weeks!  I am not happy about this AT ALL.


----------



## Shasta

*The first pic is the brief, look, there are no 'feet' on the bottom like in the other pics.  The other one is the work.  That lucky girl!*


----------



## Cheshire Cat

The tag in my Grenat fell out, and my Ink came without one.  I bet you could match the thread very well yourself or just be lazy like me and leave it be, lol.


----------



## chuggie

The only concern with self repairs is that if you want to sell, then it might be a problem.  A bigger problem might be not having the silver tag at all if it gets lost.  If you aren't going to ever sell, then I wouldn't worry about the tag falling out - just save it to be safe.  If you might want to sell, then sending it back to Bal might be the best move, but of course, leaves you without a bag for months.  All around, it just isn't a good situation.


----------



## StarBrite310

I would just take it to a bag repair shop. Usually it's a shoe doctor place where they also fix bags. They can stitch it back together on a sewing machine. Would take probably an hour tops!!!


----------



## joyfishyu

I was thinking Blue Glacier, but the leather of BG looks veinier.  TIA!


----------



## maedchen

Are you sure this bag is authentic? The color definitely isn't Bleu Glacier, nor is it like anything else that comes to mind.  It could possibly be a grey but I haven't seen any grey's that are that even or dark.  Maybe someone else can help?


----------



## incoralblue

The pic is from Diabro.net. I believe they had it listed as STEEL.


----------



## nicole2730

yup, looks like plomb to me too


----------



## maedchen

Oh, you're right, it's plomb.  I've never seen a plomb so light.  I guess diabro's colors are lighter than IRL? I remember the rouille being lighter too in the pics.


----------



## joyfishyu

I have no idea where this pic is originally from. Some friend sent me since she was interested in this color. Is Diabro legit? There prices seem to be so...


----------



## joyfishyu

Diabro is a japanese site,and it marks its products in USD. Anyone bought anything from it before? Do they actually ship items from Japan to USA?


----------



## joyfishyu

I borrowed skytalon's pic of the plomb, it looks veinier though. Maybe diabro's pic did not show it correctly?






compare


----------



## j0yc3

diabro is a legit site, I bought a rh marine city last week and got em this week

check this link


----------



## joyfishyu

wow looks great!
But I could not see a large collection of BBags there right now. Are they sold out or they actually send seperate catalogue to customers, just like aloharag..

j0yc3, how much did you pay for your rh marine city?


----------



## j0yc3

^^ yup.


----------



## joyfishyu

j0yc3- I was editing my post since I view the link you provided me. Plus the shipping, is it still cheaper than buying a City here ($1195)?


----------



## j0yc3

joy, their city are a bit more expensive than here. I couldn't locate any Marine here (US) anymore so I grabbed it. I believe the brown colors are less than $1K though.


----------



## Blackbirdie

I agree with Shasta...no feet=brief...unless there's another style I don't know about?


----------



## joyfishyu

I see. Thanks j0yc3. But it worth the money since it is so hard to find that color right? =)


----------



## addicted ali

I cant see it on the Diabro site... it looks like the anthra which they had a while back... they actually called it "anthracite"...


----------



## tnc 727

i am thinking, anthracite, but i am no expert on the 07 colors.


----------



## joyfishyu

It is soo confusing~ Has anybody seen it before on Diabro and its name?


----------



## incoralblue

Now thinking about it I'm *100%* sure that they had this listed as *Steel.*


----------



## joyfishyu

Thanks incoralblue, I will check with them today.


----------



## MaryAnne

Hi everyone!!!  I bought this about 2 years ago,  and as what I remember ,  they told me the leather is lambskin???   I just don't remember what is this called?  & is it a limited edition?? and the color?   Pls help??


----------



## gro3602

MaryAnne said:


> Hi everyone!!!  I bought this about 2 years ago,  and as what I remember ,  they told me the leather is lambskin???   I just don't remember what is this called?  & is it a limited edition?? and the color?   Pls help??



I am not familiar with this one.
If you don't get a response here, try posting in the authenticate this thread.


----------



## fxvanleeuwen

MaryAnne said:


> Hi everyone!!! I bought this about 2 years ago, and as what I remember , they told me the leather is lambskin??? I just don't remember what is this called? & is it a limited edition?? and the color? Pls help??


Its called the monk i think, lovely soft leather, in a lot of different models and colours.
But for Authentication U can better place this reply in authentice this. They are the experts.
Good luck and welcome FX


----------



## LouiseyPeasey

Ooh, I have one of these too, in a lighter color. It's from the Metallica line - I think the line was produced 2 seasons in a row in 06. There were satchels, and totes like this, not sure about other styles. The leather finish is identified as "monk" on the line list. It's lamb leather that's been treated in some way that makes it absolutely delicious. Don't know the color names, sorry...


----------



## Karianne

What kind of Balenciaga is Coleen carrying here?


----------



## Deana

It looks like the Sphere to me.  Check out Kamair's pictures and see what you think.  Here's a link...

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/the-sphere-has-landed-172136.html


----------



## robotdoll

Deana said:


> It looks like the Sphere to me. Check out Kamair's pictures and see what you think.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/the-sphere-has-landed-172136.html


 
i agree!


----------



## starsnhevn

Its very cute!


----------



## potusss

Hi,

I found pictures of this balenciaga bag a few weeks ago, saved them to my computer.. but i have no idea what website that was now...Anyway, i thought its really pretty.. but i have no idea its name and i havent seen it around on TPF yet.. so can you guys help me out?


----------



## Jenova

It looks like a fake Brief with Giant Gold Hardware to me.


----------



## potusss

Jenova said:


> It looks like a fake Brief with Giant Gold Hardware to me.


 
Oh.. so the bag doesn't actually exist?

Im sori.. my knowledge of Balenciaga bag is rather limited


----------



## mas2388

the Brief is a real bag and exists but your pic is of a fake one...


----------



## potusss

mas2388 said:


> the Brief is a real bag and exists but your pic is of a fake one...


 
Sori.. didnt mean to post a fake bag picture here on the forum..

I might be going to Balenciaga boutique over the weekend and would like to see this bag in real life.. thats why im posting here to find out the name of the bag...

Thanks..


----------



## Jenova

I have a Brief and it is lovely - I recommend it to you.


----------



## potusss

Jenova said:


> I have a Brief and it is lovely - I recommend it to you.


 
Hey..do u mind posting some pictures??

Since the one i posted are fake.. really wanna see how the authentic one looks like


----------



## mas2388

potusss said:


> Sori.. didnt mean to post a fake bag picture here on the forum..
> 
> I might be going to Balenciaga boutique over the weekend and would like to see this bag in real life.. thats why im posting here to find out the name of the bag...
> 
> Thanks..



no problem! Just wanted to let you know!


----------



## purplekicks

_Real _GH Briefs are fantastic.


----------



## potusss

mas2388 said:


> no problem! Just wanted to let you know!


 
I am rather new to the B-bag..

How do you differentiate the authentic ones from the fakes ones? Cause to me.. i cant see much differences..

Is it the leather or the hardware?


----------



## verty

The leather looks terrible on that bag..also the handles are covered with tissue paper, which I think is generally a giveaway for a "fake" bbag.

I know some ladies can tell from the hardware on a bbag if it's authentic or not..but I'm not that knowledgable, so I couldn't tell you if anything's wrong with the hardware on that particular bag lol

Are you going to balenciaga new york to check out the bags?


----------



## halona

Under Balenciaga Shopping there is a thread where people have talked about how to identify fakes. Also, if you want to see more pictures of the Brief, I think there is a thread somewhere where everyone was posting pictures of theirs. Good luck!


----------



## couturefemme

The Brief is a great bag, here is the link to the Brief thread.  Good luck!


----------



## Jenova

Hello Potusss

I have tried to get you some photos of my Brief.  As I told you the weather is dreadful here in the UK.  These were taken when standing on my bed in a dark room on a dark day!!  

One is too dark and the other one suffers from too much flash.  The colour is a paler brown than it looks here.

The bag has gold giant hardware and its colour is Truffe (truffle).  It came from a legimate website in Italy called Luisaviaroma.  I have carried it around quite a lot so it has got quite saggy now.


----------



## potusss

verty said:


> The leather looks terrible on that bag..also the handles are covered with tissue paper, which I think is generally a giveaway for a "fake" bbag.
> 
> I know some ladies can tell from the hardware on a bbag if it's authentic or not..but I'm not that knowledgable, so I couldn't tell you if anything's wrong with the hardware on that particular bag lol
> 
> Are you going to balenciaga new york to check out the bags?


 

Thanks for the information 

I am not in NYC sadly hahaha.. went over to the boutique yesterday, they only have the B brief with the regular hardware.. it was gorgeous nevertheless.. Im waiting for the magic call from the SA now..


----------



## potusss

Jenova said:


> Hello Potusss
> 
> I have tried to get you some photos of my Brief. As I told you the weather is dreadful here in the UK. These were taken when standing on my bed in a dark room on a dark day!!
> 
> One is too dark and the other one suffers from too much flash. The colour is a paler brown than it looks here.
> 
> The bag has gold giant hardware and its colour is Truffe (truffle). It came from a legimate website in Italy called Luisaviaroma. I have carried it around quite a lot so it has got quite saggy now.


 

Hey Jenova..

Thanks a lot for the pics.. ur bag is certainlyto die for 
and those pics look perfectly fine to me.. Thanks for posting them here..

And i hope you get more sunshine tmorow gal


----------



## Jenova

potusss said:


> Hey Jenova..
> 
> Thanks a lot for the pics.. ur bag is certainlyto die for
> and those pics look perfectly fine to me.. Thanks for posting them here..
> 
> And i hope you get more sunshine tmorow gal


 
Haha - no it is going to rain - AGAIN!

Have removed all my gear from my jolly Jaune Bal. City into a more muted Roche Chloe Paddy in sympathy with the weather.


----------



## lindalou

Does anyone know what style/color/year this bag is? I really like it! http://www.theldersbox.com/gallery/albums/other/props/prue/7752.jpg


----------



## kimair

i'm not quite sure of the name...
i think it's something like "drawstring bag", and i believe it was out in 01 or 02...
i've never seen one in that color though...it's very pretty...
i'm sure there are some other bbag experts out there that can help id it...


----------



## couturefemme

It almost looks like the 02 Belted Leather Hobo on realdealcollection.com right now.  The only difference is that the one on RDC has one strap only.  Hope others can come in here and tell you exactly what it is!  Good luck!


----------



## simmmchen

wow, it's so cute 

sorry I don't have any info for you tho


----------



## lindalou

bump


----------



## RealDealCollection

Very interesting...if it's real, it's a hybrid of the following two bags:

[S/S '02 Black Drawstring Tote]






[S/S '02 Black Flat Brass Hobo]


----------



## jburgh

I saw this bbag on Overstock and wonder which one it is.  Just checked the Balenciaga style reference and couldn't find it.  Is it old? Discontinued? Authentic? How big is it? I like the style..but maybe in a different color.

http://www.overstock.com/Apparel/Balenciaga-Leather-Double-Handle-Satchel/2592521/product.html

Thanks in advance!


----------



## crred96

It looks like the Ring  I've seen them on Bluefly.


----------



## elmel

I hope you all can help me, unfortunatley I don't have a photograph of the bag I am looking for but I'll try to describe it as best I can. A friend told me she thought it was a balenciaga and the leather sort of looks like it to me but i'm not sure. 

Ok so the bag is kind of longish and maybe 8-10 inches wide? and the handles are what are distinctive. there are two handles that are maybe have a 7 inch drop, curved at the top but what they connect to it looks like there are bars that run across horizontlly, and then the bag hangs from the bars. 

does this sound familiar to anyone? if so, what is it and what does it rtail for? thanks so much!!


----------



## kimair

it sounds like you're talking about the convertible bag...
it comes in suede and leather and in a smaller size (almost like the first), and a taller style that comes with a shoulder strap...

the smaller size is $1595 and i think the larger one is $1995...






here's the smaller one in tomato suede/black leather






and the taller one in tobacco suede/black leather...
neiman marcus in san francisco has the smaller one in pine suede/black leather, and the taller one in black suede/black leather...


----------



## Elementary

Oh wow! I love that tomato suede Great shape too!


----------



## guccilove

about a week or so ago, i posted a thread asking whether the Brief has 2 sizes, because the bag that my sister got at NM, it sorta looks like a brief and the SA told her it's a smaller brief, and ive seen the brief irl and it doesn't look like this at all . anyhoo, im sure one of you guys know what bbag style this is. the color, according to the SA is caramel, i dont know if that's accurate either. anyway, what bbag style is this??? and what season and exact color??? my sister doesn't have a TPF account and she wants to know so asked me to post it on here. thanks guys!!


----------



## alisonanna

06 caramel mid-afternoon, I think


----------



## kimair

that's the afternoon...
it comes in two sizes, the afternoon and the mid-afternoon, not sure of the dimensions...
the color looks like camel...

hth!


----------



## alisonanna

^^kimair is right
my mind said camel (06 fall) but my fingers typed caramel 
sorry for the bad info


----------



## guccilove

alisonanna and kimair, thanks so much for the info!!! now we know it's a mid-afternoon '06 camel!  thank you again!

it's kinda surprising that some of these SAs seem to be clueless about these bags, i'm only a balenciaga newbie but i seem to know more than they do!?  i was there last week and asked if they have the courier bags, the lady was like "WHAT? CARRIER?!" and i was like, nevermind.... and my sister's bag, the SA said it's Cafe color?!  oh well.


----------



## Heya

i have this bag in a darker brown... and i had no idea what it was called. THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE HELP ALSO!


----------



## Goshopping

Hi ladies, 
I love this convertible bag with the red or black suede.  Does any one know whether Barney's carry this style?  or where besides Neiman can I get this.  Neiman does not carry the  small black/red or black/black combo.  Thanks.


----------



## sammydoll

I have always LOVED this bag!  So fantastic!


----------



## erica1451

Goshopping said:


> Hi ladies,
> I love this convertible bag with the red or black suede.  Does any one know whether Barney's carry this style?  or where besides Neiman can I get this.  Neiman does not carry the  small black/red or black/black combo.  Thanks.



I haven't seen the black/red or black/brown combo anywhere, but there is a cognac/mahogany one on bluefly right now.
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## Goshopping

Thanks so much; but the one on bluefly is the larger size.  I am looking for the Small size without the shoulder strap.   If you see, please let me know.  thanks again.


----------



## Equalizer

I really like it, but don't love extremely huge bags, and/or very long hobos, i.e messenger bags.  I was wondering if anyone can identify it, and/or have a picture of someone modeling it, or have more specific information such as size measurements, strap drop, etc.....?

Thank you!!!


----------



## dukechickie

Hi! You didn't include a link or a picture...


----------



## Equalizer

Sorry for my message before.  I didn't preview message, and forgot to put in the picture, so let's try again!!!

Saw this on Ebay, really liked it, but don't know anything about it. The Seller put the dimensions down as 14 x 14 x 5.  Can anyone tell me if this is a humongous bag, or a medium sized one?  I am just not a huge bag person, although they look good on others.  Also, is this a messenger bag or a regular hobo, i.e. strap drop around 11-13"?  I am looking for a hobo, and don't want a really long strap drop.

Thank you so much for any light you can shed on this!


----------



## pursemania

I think it is a day bag.  The handles do not look like a courier or messenger.  I consider this a medium to fairly large sized bag, larger than a flat messenger but smaller than a men's messenger or courier.  (my favorite bal).  Others please add your opinions.


----------



## KayMomto3

Hmm still no picture. If you post the eBay number we can check it out. 14 x 14 sounds like it might be the Day or perhaps the shrug (sounds to be too small for a Man's Day) but without a picture ???

Does it have a flap over the bag, or a zip at the top?

That size sounds kinda medium size, but it all depends how it wears. When most Balenciaga bags arent, full they kind of collapse a little so they seem smaller than they are.  Have you looked in the section here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...aga-messengers-hobos-courier-bags-139425.html

you can see different styles, maybe you can spot it there.


----------



## KayMomto3

Aaahhh a picture  Looks like a Day to me. They are kind of large, but as I said before when they aren't full they just mould to your body. I am 5' 4" and I love mine and it isn't too big for me.

If you are considering buying one post the link in the Authentication forum so the really experienced members can let you know it is a legite bag. Sadly there are a lot of fakes out there.


----------



## sglover

...this pretty Ocean bbag. I picked it up on sale yesterday at Holt Renfrew in Canada but can't figure out the official style name. Thanks!


----------



## RealDealCollection

Woman's Besace Hobo/Messenger 

It's gorgeous, congratulations!!


----------



## sglover

thanks! i think i'm in love.


----------



## violathebee

Okay, I just got this day..but i have no idea what the color/season it is! can you bbag experts help out? TIA!


----------



## joyeaux

Looks like either Calcaire or Pale Pink to me... congrats! I LOVE the Day style!


----------



## violathebee

it's definitely not pale rose because the seller said it was beige? so i guess it's calcaire..? thanks ttucker!=)


----------



## CleoCouture

It might have been a white, ivory or calcair?


----------



## violathebee

anyone know what season it might be from?


----------



## ladybugfreckle

I'm not sure, but congrats on the new bag!!!!      I love the day style, good choice!!


----------



## ladybugfreckle

If it's calcaire it would be 2005!


----------



## violathebee

aw thanks ladybugfreckle!


----------



## KayMomto3

I am kind of leaning towards Calcaire.  

Whichever it is - it is lovely, the leather looks wonderful. Congratulations!!!


----------



## lovelygarments

Kimair, Thanks for referencing this old thread!  Bumping it up so some of the new girls can take a look at the lusciousness of the older bags......


----------



## Oulaliscious

oooh wow...what a lovely beauty...and i love the story that it has been sitting in storage waiting for you 
i have a pebbled fbf found through coincidence and its the same thing..im kinda too scared to carry it(its crazy i know..) but im also not sure if i should let her go without having scond thoughts afterwards...allthough maybe someone else would take her out and love her even more?! its dilemma..
either way...they are gorgeous and unique and i love the fb bags..they somehow got some bal history on their back...


congrats once again


----------



## Leefi

wow, congratulations on such a lucky find!!
i should start rummaging in my mom's old stuff...i found an aigner purse once that was in MINT condition!


----------



## Jira

Vintage, indeed!! Are you keeping it??


----------



## sunny07

I'm so glad this thread was pulled back up!! Like lovely said, it gives us newer tpfers a chance to see this gorgeous vintage bag- never even knew such a bag existed! what a beauty- I hope you kept her!!


----------



## bgyoshi

wow that is COOL~!!! it's historic!! perhaps i shall dig in my mom's closet....


----------



## wantmore

OMG! This is TDF! I wish my mom had something like this! It would be interesting to find out how much it cost back in the day.....go find the receipt, girl!


----------



## BadgerGirl81

Wow!  That is awesome!  You gotta use it!  It's too nice not to!


----------



## kimair

lovelygarments said:


> Kimair, Thanks for referencing this old thread!  Bumping it up so some of the new girls can take a look at the lusciousness of the older bags......



sure thing...
i love this bag and i'm sure lots of newer members love seeing and learning about the older bags...


----------



## CTgrl414

I love this bag- the color, leather, proportions, everything! It's to die for! Congrats and definitely keep it and use it and love it!


----------



## kittie

that bag is seriously to die for! it would be a crime if you didn't keep it and use it with love!


----------



## MissV

Hello!


I am looking for a Bbag that was released somewhere last year. trimming is leather but I believe the the main part is velvet and has red and green link pictures on it.


Hope someone can help. Thanks!


----------



## kimair

the only bbags i've ever seen with black, red and green are the rasta bags...
i think they were released in 2005 or 2006...


----------



## MissV

Yes! Are they available anywhere?

And does it come in the work?


Thanksgiv


----------



## kimair

yes, it came in a city and work, but it's no longer in stores...
it was a special edition bag...
your best bet is ebay...


----------



## drati

Wow, just gorgeous. I hope you are keeping her and using her. 

I have three daughters and hope that one day my bags will be treasures for them. Who knows. The other day my 10 year old looked at one of the bbags I was carrying (can't remember which one) and said: these really are lovely bags mum, aren't they?


----------



## KayMomto3

Wow!!! I love the older bags and this one is fabulous 

I hope you are enjoying and wearing her - any chance of action pictures??


----------



## robotdoll

super cool rare bag! it is a keeper. congrats to you!


----------



## juneping

i say keep it. congrads!!!


----------



## simona7

Wow! You don't see that every day! Congrats - how lucky are you? I'm saving everything for my daughter too.


----------



## MissV

^ah boo! One last question, does anyone know if it ever came iN a white version?


----------



## MissV

anyone?


----------



## fiatflux

I have hardly ever seen any Rasta bags AT ALL.  It will be pretty surprising if you ever manage to find a Work.  The one I've seen turn up on eBay a couple of times has been the Day style (well, the closest style to a Day...I don't think it had the buckles, etc.)

I don't remember a white color, but I am sure that's possible. Esiders is a bit of an expert on Rasta bags; you might want to PM her.  I think the Work Rasta is one of her HG's ... don't know if she's found it yet.


----------



## KayMomto3

I am sending you a pm.


----------



## MissV

^thank you! everyone is really helpful here!


----------



## BRONTE

I love the size and color!
Thanks so much!


----------



## aki_sato

Style: City
Colour: Unsure whether that is grenat or bordeaux or marroon..


----------



## BRONTE

Thanks!

Hopefully I can get the correct color name.
Here is one more photo that might help:


----------



## aki_sato

Hmm..sorry, I still can't id the colour...though looks like 04 Marroon..though it could be grenat or bordeaux too..
Hope others will chime in..


----------



## CultVult

its city bordeaux in 98% sure 
they talk about it all the time on the celebs with bbags thread. just search mk olsen


----------



## Louis_gal

Looks like'04 Marroon to me.


----------



## aki_sato

Louis_gal said:


> Looks like'04 Marroon to me.



I am with Louis_gal on this one..
I think it looks to dark to be bordeaux


----------



## fashion_junky

aki_sato said:


> I am with Louis_gal on this one..
> I think it looks to dark to be bordeaux



 Yeah, it definitely looks like 04 Marron to me.


----------



## pluiee

yah i think it looks like marron, there aren't many red undertones on this one? a lot more brown IMO


----------



## fxvanleeuwen

I would also sayMarroon.
I do love the Olsens style.
Hugs FX


----------



## chinkee21

It might be 04 Marron..the strap is so long!!


----------



## retroheart

I too think its a Marron.


----------



## DenMark

Look like 04 Marron for me


----------



## ivylouwho

Its funny how big a city looks on such a teeny tiny person!


----------



## sunny07

Yup, I'm pretty sure it' a 04 marron, definitely a city.  Too brown to be bordeaux (I have a bordeaux first).


----------



## Twinklette

not sure what size it is or from what season?  Thanks!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

looks like a makeup in the canvas with leather trim from a few years ago.


----------



## Twinklette

so it's the small size - do you know what the dimensions of it might be by any chance?  Thank you!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

i'm not sure what you mean by the small size -- i have only seen the makeup in one size (here's a pic from the reference library):







i don't know the dimensions but i think it's about the same as a louis vuitton pochette (if that helps).  i'm sure if you search for "makeup" you will find the information you need.


----------



## kimair

i was checking out the sartorialist's pics on style.com yesterday and came across this...
it looks like the same bag in black...






oh, maybe not...this one has a strap...but it's not a city...
now i'm confused...


----------



## KayMomto3

kimair said:


> i was checking out the sartorialist's pics on style.com yesterday and came across this...
> it looks like the same bag in black...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, maybe not...this one has a strap...but it's not a city...
> now i'm confused...



I think this is a First, because you can see the strap and the size looks like a First. Also it looks like they have tucked the tassels inside the bag. but it's hard to see with the black bag against the black clothes. 

it's still a REALLY cool bag!!!


----------



## Antubella

Wow,OMG..*CONGRATS*...   !!!!!!!!!!!
It's always interesting to browse in the mother's wardrobe!!!!


----------



## verty

wow, that's yummy!

i was gonna say it looks like the purse style


----------



## crazy4purse




----------



## lovely64

*Sky blue? When did you buy it?*

*Kat*


----------



## crazy4purse

I got this from bluefly and it was indicated as "turquoise".  It looked different than the beautiful colors I've seen posted by few other lovely PFer's new turquoise so just wanted to make sure.  It does seem more sky blue.....


----------



## sunnibunni

are the laces on the handle a bit more green than the bag? that's probably the tell tale sign of a turq vs sky blue.


----------



## starrie

it looks like sky blue from the pictures, but there have been other pictures of turquoise that look like skyblue. it has amazing leather, but if its not the colour you wanted, return it.


----------



## amiekbs8

Looking at the zipper fabric, I think it is Sky Blue, the Turquoise zipper is noticeably greener in any light.


----------



## Luvhandbags!

I have both the Sky Blue and the Turquoise, and this looks like my Sky Blue.
What do the tags inside say????


----------



## crazy4purse

Thanks everyone.  The lace is definitely blue....
Here is what the inside tag says "173080 1669" or are you talking about what the white lables read?


----------



## shopdrop

Looks Sky blue to me.


----------



## Carmen82

It looks sky blue to me and congrats - the leather looks fantastic!


----------



## chinkee21

The leather is TDF!!! Congrats!! Such a pretty blue!!


----------



## lovelygarments

Gorgeous bag!  I love the leather.....


----------



## crazy4purse

Thank you again!  I think this is a sky blue for sure.  
I didn't feel so comfortable at first knowing this is not what I ordered but the more I try it on and the more I touch the soft leather, I am falling in love with it.  I will take some modeling picture and post it soon!
MY VERY first Balenciaga bag!!


----------



## Jzlyn

congrats! it looks like a very gorgeous sky blue!
and welcome to the bal addiction


----------



## verty

oooh  it's beautiful whatever it is! the GSH looks fab with it!

i think it's sky blue. the leather looks yummy and soft too!


----------



## pinkboudoir

Looks like Sky Blue to me too, it's GORGEOUS!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## crazy4purse

Here are a few modeling pictures of my new sky blue work.  Think I should have taken the tissues out of the bag...looks sort of bulky in these pictures.  I was trying to be creative with the background but didn't turn out so great...just wanted to hide the mess in the back....


----------



## shopboy

Wow, your Sky Blue Work look gorgeous!
Congrats!


----------



## SweetPurple

Oh my ... looks great on you, I love the leather and the color is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## shopdrop

Wow. You rock that Sky Blue Work.


----------



## Luvhandbags!

Love your sky blue work!!  Looks great on you too!  Congrats on your first Bbag and a very expensive addiction.  Don't worry hon, we all have it too!


----------



## crazy4purse

I am so hating myself for even clicking the Balenciaga forum.  Now I want them all!!  I want city, part-time, , weekender, RH, Giant anything, you name it and all these yummy colors!!!  I am so doomed!  Don't think DH is liking this obssesion of mine at all....I NEED HELP!!


----------



## mintpearl

Congrats you definitely scored!  Enjoy!  Welcome to the crazy world of bbag obsession!   Your DH will hopefully get used to your obsession... !


----------



## starbabe105

your sky blue work look superb on you! congrats on your first bal !


----------



## mh609

Thanks!


----------



## RoseMary

pics don't work.


----------



## lovely64

No pics, sorry!


----------



## ahertz

Can't see the pics but Sienna and Kiki usually carry a black first.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Did u check out the reference library? I'm sure u can find out any info from there~


----------



## verty

i cant see the pics either, but  just guessing that sienna's is either a black first or rouge (red) city 

and kirstens is prob. a black (though in some pics i swear it's brown) flat brass first.

nicole richie has far too many bbags to even guess what she might be carrying...


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

Hello all!  I am a new convert to Balenciaga after finding a gorgeous (but rather beat-up) Balenciaga wallet on salvage at my favorite high-end sample sale/consignment store here in California.  I love the wallet and find it so functional and pretty, but it is not in great condition so now I want to find one brand new and full price.  The problem is that I don't know the style name.  I have searched the forum for wallet styles but none of them that I have found fit my wallet.

The wallet is NOT the Comapgnon or the Money wallet.  My wallet is square shaped, not rectangular shaped, and zips all the way around on three sides.  It has the balenciaga little zipper and buckles on the front.  It is a cherry red color.  On the inside, it has credit card compartments on one side and a zip change purse on the other side, and the pocket for bills is on top.  I don't know what year it is from or anything since I got it on salvage.  

Can anyone help me identify the style name of this wallet?  I've searched quite a bit through threads for names of wallets but the only ones I could find were not my wallet.  Sorry I don't have a picture of it, but I don't have a camera with me and also it is so beat up that you would probably be scandalized (I was, a little, but it was so pretty I still had to buy it.  )

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide to a newbie!  I did search first but could not figure out what it might be as all the other wallets look different.  The leather and design are amazing and I am definitely going to start taking a foray into your wonderful world of Balenciaga as soon as I can get my feet wet with a new wallet


----------



## Bridget S.

Does it look like this? 

If so, it's called the Real Coin Wallet. It's a fantastic wallet, so small and functional! If this is the right wallet then just search for Real Coin Wallet and a bunch of threads will come up. 

Barney's and Saks sell them, BalNY has black and dk. brown IIRC and didn't order this current season's colours in them. 

I wish you well, 

Bridget


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

Thank you very much for your reply!  No, it's not that one (although that one is super cute!).  It is similar to that, but it has a zip pouch on one side.  I will take a picture when I get home and post it after some further investigation!


----------



## bgyoshi

this one?
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID
mini campagnon?


----------



## tiramisu

It sounds like a *Mini Compagnon*!


----------



## chinkee21

Yep, you are describing the Mini Compagnon! Although there is nothing mini about it! It's huge isn't it? Hehe!


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

Thank you!  I searched more for "Mini Compagnon" and you are right!  That's exactly what it is  (I didn't think of it because as you said it's not mini - and also because I saw the regular size Compagnon on the threads I searched initially and it looked rectangular)

Thanks so much for your help.  I don't think I will be able to restore the salvaged one I bought to good condition but now that I know I love it, I'm excited to buy a new one!  (I also love that Coin wallet Bridget posted but I guess I better get to that after I've bought the Compagnon AND a bag  )

Thanks again to the experts for your help!


----------



## smiliedds

I'm super, super new at this so I'm hoping someone here can 'show me the way'. I was browsing costco.ca and came across this:
http://www.costco.ca/Browse/Product...502&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-CA&Sp=C
Can anyone tell me more about this bag (ex. color, model)?

TIA
Rebecca


----------



## REREsaurus

You should probably post in the ATB thread, since I'm so not aware of Costco selling Bbags.

I really wish they wouldn't. But that's besides the point.

(Although I faintly recall that they used to sell fakes at one point?! Was that them?!)


----------



## Luvhandbags!

Today I went to Neiman Marcus and bought a BBG pink bag that is shaped like the Brief, but is smaller.  They call it the Brief, but I don't think it is.  The number is 186174 and after researching on the forum's list of Style names, numbers, etc., cannot find it.  Can anyone help identify it???  I love the size!!


----------



## hmwe46

about the mid-afternoon?

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...n-modeling-pics-style-241463.html#post1647851


----------



## brunettetiger

or the Slim?


----------



## Luvhandbags!

It looks like the Mid-Afternoon, but why does mine have a different style number than the mid-afternoon??  And the dimensions are a little different....10-1/2 X 14 X 6.
It does have the same shape as this bag...hmmmmm????  Anybody else know????


----------



## ahertz

Rtt?


----------



## english_girl_900

Could it be the Step? That's a little like a Brief but smaller. Do you have any pics?


----------



## Luvhandbags!

You know, I was thinking it is the Step, but I don't have any pics yet.  Does anyone have a style number on the step????  It looks a lot like the pic above of the Mid-Afternoon...???


----------



## Luvhandbags!

brunettetiger, I don't think it is the Slim, because I think I know what that looks like...

*ahertz*, I don't know what an rtt is, but I think it is a large bag?????


----------



## HandbagAngel

Per your description, it probably is a Step.  RTT is much bigger as you said.

Is it something like those?

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-style-reference/the-balenciaga-step-186728.html


----------



## Luvhandbags!

*HandbagAngel*, you are so right and thanks for the thread.  That is the exact bag and I have fallen in love with this bag and the size.  Though I love the City, this is my new favorite!!  I will write the style number of the bag on the sheet I printed off from this site as the Step has no style number listed.  

Oh, I have to tell you, I finally earlier in the week bought a BBG Day and brought it home.  I have wanted to try a Day for awhile and I put my stuff in this bag and carried it once and saw it just wasn't going to work for me.  Hard to find stuff in it and just too large or something.  I know lots of the girls on here love the Day, but now I know it just isn't for me.  I do love this Step though!!

Thanks again all of you!!  You girls are the best!!!


----------



## ronsdiva

It looks like it is a great size and I like the shape. Congrats on your new bag.


----------



## BHmommy

congrats on your new BG step!  don't forget to post pics...


----------



## Luvhandbags!

Thanks all of you.....and I will try to post a pic soon!  You are the best!


----------



## fantastic_3

I'm guessing the STEP.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Bel discontinued Purse and replaced it with Step.  I always wanted to try Step but haven't got a chance.  You are such an enabler!  I think my next purchase will be a Step.    Congratulation!


----------



## teaparty

Hey you guys,
I'm not really a newbie to the Bbag clan, but this is my first time posting here.

Oh, and I suck at identifying styles and colors so can you guys help me with this one? Purrrrdy please? 

Please excuse my ignorance, & thank you my lovelies


----------



## hautecouture15

It looks like the new 'mid-day' style in black cherry colour!


----------



## RealDealCollection

I'm sorry, this style looks like a Giant Work, but from these two pictures it doesn't look authentic to me.


----------



## Deco

RealDealCollection said:


> I'm sorry, this style looks like a Giant Work, but from these two pictures it doesn't look authentic to me.


  I agree with RDC


----------



## nicole2730

this bag is a FAKE, sorry 
hopefully you can return it and get your money back...
also, someone already posted this bag in the authenticate this thread - was it you?


----------



## teaparty

thanks hautecouture15

RDC, Decophile, what about it makes it look fake, if you don't mind me asking? Thanks


----------



## vlore

I am not as expert but the whole shape of the bag looks off as well as the tassel (it looks too thick), and the transparent sticker on the mirror- I don't think original Bals with come with that on, at least the ones I have purchased haven't. 

Sorry ...hopefully you can get your $$$ back


----------



## teaparty

I havent paid for it yet 

I think I'm guna post it in the Authenticating thread, and ask the seller for more pictures, what should I tell her to take pictures of?


----------



## kristie

Yep...fakeroo.  Is this already a fake of the new Black Cherry???? Geez those nasty counterfeiters work fast


----------



## vlore

Very good idea- post on that thread and ask for pics of the tag (front & back) , the buckle (sorry, don't know the exact name for it), and even of the handles (the woven part). Good luck!!!


----------



## wutevz101

yeah, definitely fake...


----------



## REYNALD0C

Looks fake to me too, do mirrors ever come with the protective plastic?  Mine never did =[


----------



## alex30

I wanted to know if anyone knows the name of the style an color of this bag. My hubby got it for me at NM. This is my first Balenciaga bag so I'm not familiar with the style or color I've seen other styles but not this one. I was wondering if it was an exclusive style for NM.  Do you recommend keepng it or exchanging for another style?


----------



## kimair

i saw that style at nm sf, but i'm not sure of the official name...
on style.com, it's called the "grained leather tote bag"







the same style came in another version with a metal (ring) handle:






i like it...it's simple and elegant...not very flashy...
but if you're a fan of the more traditional bbag styles, then i would exchange it...


----------



## mizzjen

http://buzznet-00.vo.llnwd.net/media/jj1/2008/06/conrad-minkoff/lauren-conrad-rebecca-minkoff-04.jpg

Thanks!!


----------



## beauxgoris

I would guess either a '04 true red or '05 rouge theatre. But I'm leaning towards the '04 since this is the shade and the color could look a tad deeper.


----------



## BagLuver

^I agree.


----------



## Gonatcha

I think the color looks kinda flat and also lighter than RT. I'd say its' an 04 True red.


----------



## Lanier

Not that it really matters .... but I thought True Red was an 03 color?  Like psaseattle's Red WE?


----------



## mizzjen

Thanks everyone for your responses too!



Lanier said:


> Not that it really matters .... but I thought True Red was an 03 color?


----------



## Balenciaga_Brit

To clarify, 03 Red is just called 03 red like psaseattle's weekender.  04 red is also called true red.

As for this bag, I am a little confused as to what it is.  It isn't a city - it's a work which means it can only be 05 or later I believe as they didn't make the work style before then.  Also the hardware looks brass to me not pewter like the 03 and 04 reds would be.  But I have had two 06 works and neither have had feet on the bottom.   Perhaps an older work does have feet - can someone else confirm this?  It doesn't look like a weekender as it would have 3 rivets (4 in total) on the front handle instead of two.


----------



## erica1451

It looks like Rouge Theatre to me. It can't be 03 red or 04 red because the work wasn't made until 05


----------



## lizz

Rouge theatre?


----------



## Babi

It looks like RT to me: I can't see PH and the red is a deep dark red. Just my 2 cents


----------



## psaseattle

My RT work did have feet.....


----------



## MarieG

I was thinking that it looks like *Rouge Vif*


----------



## lovely64

I am also thinking RT but the feet are puzzling me! My teal work does not have feet, and I haven´t seen a work with feet????


----------



## beauxgoris

Could it be a (good) fake?


----------



## lovely64

^^^ maybe?


----------



## powderpuff100

Faded VIF maybe? Could be fake but it looks real to me. The handles are really dark and gross. ICK


----------



## english_girl_900

Looks like a faded RT to me maybe?


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Has anyone else's RT faded though? Mine hasn't it looks dark and rich as ever...???


----------



## lovely64

No fading here either


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Whoa the handles are so dark!


----------



## psaseattle

lovely64 said:


> I am also thinking RT but the feet are puzzling me! My teal work does not have feet, and I haven´t seen a work with feet????



An 05 Work definitely has feet.  In fact, I thought all Works had feet? Certainly my 07 did as well.  You can reference the pictures in the Work Reference pictures of this forum....


----------



## psaseattle

Re Works & Feet - you can also go onto RDC and check out the photos of different Works from different years either for sale or sold....i think they all have feet.


----------



## Balenciaga_Brit

Yep, you're right.  I have just studied photo's of my previous two works and they do have feet.  Sorry for the confusion.  It is definitely a Rouge Theatre work then.


----------



## psaseattle

Balenciaga_Brit said:


> Yep, you're right.  I have just studied photo's of my previous two works and they do have feet.  Sorry for the confusion.  It is definitely a Rouge Theatre work then.



hey you!  I think its an RT work too.....


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Interesting!!! Mystery solved!


----------



## balthus

Can anyone tell me if the green bag in this photo is Vert Gazon (Grass Green) or Vert D'eau (Sea Green).  I was given the name "Vert Edi" and and have never seen either of these colors IRL.  Thanks.


----------



## Deco

It actually looks like 06 Emerald to me.  But if it's definitely a Vert something, it would be Gazon.


----------



## nicole2730

this is an emerald - def not vert gazon (which is as bright as kelly green) or vert d'eau, which is a really pale almost seafoam color
if you can take a look at the tag, we'll know for sure which color it is


----------



## louis loves fendi 818

I know it isn't but it also kinda looks like 04 mystery green. But its for sure not VG or VD.


----------



## balthus

Do I need to ask for the paper tag info (I guess that will have the year & season) or the leather tag info?  Thanks.


----------



## chinkee21

I can't stop staring at the Mastic! ITA! I think it's 06 Emerald too..


----------



## KDC

06 Emerald or is it a Vert Thyme??? Where was this pic taken???


----------



## balthus

White card is 2006 1 so this is Emerald, yes?

Thanks.


----------



## REREsaurus

Yes, Emerald for certain.


----------



## Z&J

Emerald and Mastic/Sandstone


----------



## verty

dont think it could be vert thyme - havent seen any with such obvious blue undertones - and vt is more sage-y. i agree that it's o6 emerald. and my guess the one next to it is mastic since it looks like it has yellow undertones.

then again - i am semi colorblind lol.


----------



## balthus

Thanks all - I looked through the Green Library and decided that Emerald is not a green that would work for me so if anyone's interested in a new 2006 City let me know and I will give you SA & store info. I think I'll be snatching up the Mastic First instead.


----------



## carrie84

Hi everyone! I've been lurking around the Balenciaga forums for quite some time now and have been admiring all of your recent purchases! My aunt recently gave me a couple of her Balenciagas. I have no idea what style this one is (I don't think I've seen this style on the forum, or maybe I've carelessly missed it!- or, maybe it's discontinued?). The hardware on this bag is silver, almost palladium-like, instead of the usual darker classic hardware. I would love to know what year, style and color this bag is! TIA! 

I'm pretty sure this bag is made prior to or during 2006, as I remember her purchasing it a whiiile ago. The first pic is taken without flash, and the second, with. Please excuse the poor quality of the shots!


----------



## HandbagAngel

Welcome to the forum!  This is the Purse style, which has been discontinued since 2006.  Colorwise, it looks a Rouge Vif to me.  Lukcy you! This is a beautiful bag!


----------



## carrie84

Thank you so much HandbagAngel!!!!!


----------



## lovely64

Welcome! This is the lovely Purse style which was discontinued in -06 I think...I agree with *handbagangel* about the colour....lovely!

Kat


----------



## carrie84

Thank you lovely64!!! And I just learned that it has pewter hardware. Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## Jzlyn

^ Pewter hardware? This could be an 04 True Red then (I am not sure if they made the Purse style in 04)
Congrats anyway!


----------



## carrie84

I just took close up pics of the hardware. Hope it helps! Thanks so much!!  Balenciaga didn't make Rouge Vifs with pewter?


----------



## Babi

it really looks like a 04 true red...super-lucky girl!!


----------



## carrie84

Thanks Jzlyn and Babi!!! I'm so happy to be finding out what color and year she is!!


----------



## Jzlyn

^ carrie to be sure take a pick of the underside of the rivet where the handles join the bag. 06 bags have a notch in the rivets and 04 bags is a flat smooth rivet.


----------



## sparkle2808

Oh my goodness.  You lucky gal.  This is a discontinued RV Purse!  Congrats


----------



## danae

omg, just gorgeous!


----------



## chinkee21

Wowza!! Congrats!! Lovely bag!!! And a hand me down too!! Lucky girl!


----------



## Luvhandbags!

She is beautiful!  You're so lucky to have such a nice Aunt!!


----------



## susa

you are really lucky, this is the modell and color I am looking and longing for such a long time


----------



## carrie84

Jzlyn: the only rivet i can see is the rivets on the base of the handles, and they are flat! does this mean it's not an 04 true red and it is a 06 rouge vif? thanks!!!

Thank you Sparkle2808, Danae, Chinkee21, Luvhandbags! and Susa!!!


----------



## beauxgoris

*Rouge Vif Purse*


----------



## malteserus

Congrats!  Beautiful bag!


----------



## carrie84

Jzlyn: here are pics of the rivets! i also included a pic of the numbers behind the tag. hope that'll help!! thanks!!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

wow that was nice of her!!! congrats on your new bag!


----------



## SpecialK

It cant be a rouge vif purse if it has pewter hardware. Has to be an 04 true red but I'm not sure iether that they made the purse style then


----------



## SpecialK

SpecialK said:


> It cant be a rouge vif purse if it has pewter hardware. Has to be an 04 true red but I'm not sure iether that they made the purse style then


 
Correction to myself. I just saw pics of an 04 pumpkin and 04 seafoam purse so the purses did exist then.

You definitely have an 04 true red purse w pewter hw. Congrats!!!


----------



## goldilocks10023

wow!  I wish I got hand-me-downs like that.  What a find.  Enjoy it!


----------



## abowron

carrie84 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been lurking around the Balenciaga forums for quite some time now and have been admiring all of your recent purchases! My aunt recently gave me* a couple of her Balenciagas.* I have no idea what style this one is (I don't think I've seen this style on the forum, or maybe I've carelessly missed it!- or, maybe it's discontinued?). The hardware on this bag is silver, almost palladium-like, instead of the usual darker classic hardware. I would love to know what year, style and color this bag is! TIA!
> 
> I'm pretty sure this bag is made prior to or during 2006, as I remember her purchasing it a whiiile ago. The first pic is taken without flash, and the second, with. Please excuse the poor quality of the shots!


 
Blimey lucky you! so what other bags did she give you???


----------



## Deco

*Carrie84*, can you post a clear shot of the front of the interior leather tag? Just erring on the side of extreme caution. I probably just need my eyes examined, but the hardware, leather, and font on the reverse side of the tag are not sitting well with me. A shot of the front of the tag will speak volumes. Massive apologies and congrats in advance if I'm raising a false alarm.


----------



## ladyisobel

^did the fakers even do a purse ?? i can't remember ever seeing one


----------



## nicole2730

ladyisobel said:


> ^did the fakers even do a purse ?? i can't remember ever seeing one



^^ oh yes, fakers have done just about everything

unfortunately, i have to agree with deco's assessment on this one: the font looks off (is the dot missing above the i in "italy"?) and that PH rivet looks really round compared to mine...

hopefully the OP will post a pic of the front of the leather tag...


----------



## Deco

ladyisobel said:


> ^did the fakers even do a purse ?? i can't remember ever seeing one


 The only fake Purse I've seen was a Super Fake, also with PH from 04.  So yes, fakers do the Purse, and they do it particularly well.


----------



## drati

Deco and Nicole, I am watching this with interest. I too am sorry to say that straight away the bag just didn't look right to me but I didn't want to say anything because I have not seen a purse IRL. I so hope it's authentic -- Carrie, can you post more pics please?


----------



## louis loves fendi 818

Its def and 04 red purse. Hope its real. Its gorg!


----------



## eliza

I'm interested to see more pics too and hear the pros weigh in... I'm no expert, but something looked a bit different to me too, but I can't put my finger on it. I hope it is real though, in that case it's quite a rare find!


----------



## esiders

Decophile said:


> *Carrie84*, can you post a clear shot of the front of the interior leather tag? Just erring on the side of extreme caution. I probably just need my eyes examined, but the hardware, leather, and font on the reverse side of the tag are not sitting well with me. A shot of the front of the tag will speak volumes. Massive apologies and congrats in advance if I'm raising a false alarm.


 
I agree...the stitching is sloppy, the tag looks like "made in Italy" (should be "made in italy"), the flat rivet looks too raised and too "finished" (the rivet on my 2003 and 2004 bags are very flat and very basic).


----------



## REREsaurus

Decophile said:


> *Carrie84*, can you post a clear shot of the front of the interior leather tag? Just erring on the side of extreme caution. I probably just need my eyes examined, but the hardware, leather, and font on the reverse side of the tag are not sitting well with me. A shot of the front of the tag will speak volumes. Massive apologies and congrats in advance if I'm raising a false alarm.



Me too. At first glance, it didn't feel right to me either... not to rain on anyone's parade or anything.

Just a gut feeling.

Could we have better pics please? The HW does look too shiny, the rivet is also too small.


----------



## beauxgoris

I also had an odd feeling about the photos... Hopefully she'll post more info!!


----------



## carrie84

Thanks everyone for your input!! I have included some more pics of the bag. To those who own a Purse, what is the typical serial number for the purses on the bag of the interior tag? 

Thanks everyone!! I really appreciate everything! I don't think it is a fake though, but I will definitely verify it soon. If it is a fake, it is veeeeery well made imho.

My aunt also gave me an 04 seafoam city (not my fave), and 04 or 05 black City, and a blue Work (not sure the color name).


----------



## carrie84

Thanks for your opinions everyone! I will have it verified this weekend with my SA and will update you all.

To the Mods: please end this thread if you'd like! Thanks everyone again!!


----------



## ladyisobel

Decophile said:


> The only fake Purse I've seen was a Super Fake, also with PH from 04. So yes, fakers do the Purse, and they do it particularly well.


eeshk  hope it goes well OP !


----------



## fiatflux

carrie84 said:


> Thanks for your opinions everyone! I will have it verified this weekend with my SA and will update you all.



SA's aren't very reliable when it comes to authenticating...you're better off taking a bunch of photos of it and posting them here for authentication.

Where did your aunt buy this purse?  Where she says she bought it will go a long way towards establishing authenticity (or non-authenticity).


----------



## sparkle2808

Hi, here's a pic of Ink First.  The underneath of the leather tag reads 128522-213048. Our TPFer is right.  "made in italy" is spelled in small letters and the numbers are small and embossed deeply into the leather


----------



## umimaddicted

For sure I am not an expert and don't know much about the early years of these bags, but I am a graphic artist and I use Mac.  I downloaded the pics and looked over the label, made in Italy.  It is a tall long line in the I.  It doesn't have any serifs and no dot, just a long line for Italy.  The rivets on the darker picture of the first 2 pics, show the outside hardware is not like any I have seen on authentic bags, early or newer, except for on the thread that shows the fake hardware.  In the first pics given, the hardware is a shiny, newer kind of metal that is not what pewter looks like ever. Real pewter is granular because of its makeup and it also is gunmetal looking. The second pictures given look different in the hardware than the first ones.  Maybe I am just too sceptical.    I do know my metals for sure, as my husband is a metallurgist.  The shape it diffently looks like in the first set of pics doesn't look like it tapers but in the second pictures on the second page look like they do.   Did the pewter hardware taper as it still does?  The metal alone does not look at all like any pewter I have ever seen.  I also enlarged everything and used my software to pull the shadows etc. out.  I use it always to distinguish bags on Ebay so I know exactly what I am getting and it has served me very well always.  

Does the size seem different for the purse also? or am I just confused or uniformed?  I am a very technical observer and pick everything apart.  I did the same when I collected LV and sometimes, just one thing off would alert me.  _It all depends on how the pictures are taken.  A little blurry, a little dark, a little of this side, but not that side, not too much info,  to authenticate, and you have not only a good fake, but good fake with questionable pics that you can't quite distinguish as a whole._

Again, I am no expert and I would say that the experts thus far are very good at their questioning this bag and their ability to know much to question it.  I too agree that it deserves a closer look for sure and am glad to have the experts, know their stuff so well.  You all are good and really give a good service to us all.  Thanks.

I wish that Bal would make a bag in this color and hardware, (pewter) and in this size and style again.  Would be great to have one.  If it is real, it is a really nice bag to be given.


----------



## nicole2730

carrie84 said:


> Thanks everyone for your input!! I have included some more pics of the bag. To those who own a Purse, what is the typical serial number for the purses on the bag of the interior tag?
> 
> Thanks everyone!! I really appreciate everything! I don't think it is a fake though, but I will definitely verify it soon. If it is a fake, it is veeeeery well made imho.
> 
> My aunt also gave me an 04 seafoam city (not my fave), and 04 or 05 black City, and a blue Work (not sure the color name).



^^ so sorry dear, but your bag is fake - the font on the tag is totally wrong and the shape of this bag is off as well.  at least you didn't have to pay money for a counterfeit bag, but this bag is most definitely *NOT AUTHENTIC* sorry


----------



## SpecialK

nicole2730 said:


> ^^ so sorry dear, but your bag is fake - the font on the tag is totally wrong and the shape of this bag is off as well. at least you didn't have to pay money for a counterfeit bag, but this bag is most definitely *NOT AUTHENTIC* sorry


 
That's too bad. Would have been nice to have a free bbag!


----------



## sunny07

Uh oh, this post has me worried.  I recently purchased a black purse that I was slightly unsure about authenticity, although a few tpf ladies thought it was most likely authentic (as did I).  But the tag was funky and hard to read- however, the serial number, when I squinted really hard, did match the serial number for the Purse.  As does this RV purse.  So do super fakes even have the correct serial number?  That's scary and worrisome!  I might have to repost my purse pics in the authenticity thread!


----------



## Deco

sunny07 said:


> Uh oh, this post has me worried. I recently purchased a black purse that I was slightly unsure about authenticity, although a few tpf ladies thought it was most likely authentic (as did I). But the tag was funky and hard to read- however, the serial number, when I squinted really hard, did match the serial number for the Purse. As does this RV purse. So do super fakes even have the correct serial number? That's scary and worrisome! I might have to repost my purse pics in the authenticity thread!


The thing about these super fakes is not that they get the serial number wrong (they're actually right on, including this one), but that the FONT on the serial number is wrong. Also note the "made in italy" observation *esiders* made as well as the missing "." between Balenciaga and Paris on the front side of the leather tag. Most expert authenticators or anyone who's handled the older bags can also tell just by the slouch and drape (or lack thereof) and the texture of the leather, and the shape/proportion of the bag, from the photos alone. And the hardware will also be off on many levels. 

To see how the serial number font is off, take a look at this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...e-dreaded-superfake-makeup-clutch-270407.html  The font on the super fakes is more bold and hefty.


----------



## Equalizer

I purchased a beautiful Day bag the other day from Ebay. It was authenticated on the Authenticate thread, but I am unsure of what the color is. 

I don't have any pictures of it yet, but it looks very similar to the Sahara color. On the white identification card, the # at the top is:

2007 1 173081 D941G 955

Thanks!


----------



## Louis_gal

Equalizer said:


> I purchased a beautiful Day bag the other day from Ebay. It was authenticated on the Authenticate thread, but I am unsure of what the color is.
> 
> I don't have any pictures of it yet, but it looks very similar to the Sahara color. On the white identification card, the # at the top is:
> 
> 2007 1 173081 D941G 955
> 
> Thanks!


 
The tags has the year, season, style #, inventory # and lot of the bag, not the color.  It would be better if you had a pic.


----------



## liz1875

If the tag says 2007 1, it is from the Pre-Spring and then it must be Naturel - at least this is the closest color to Sahara.
Correct me if I'm wrong girls...?


----------



## pinkboudoir

Since it's an 07 *1*, it could be Natural or Sandstone. Former is lighter & probably closer to Sahara. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...r-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place-141901.html


----------



## Equalizer

I thought it must be Naturel!  Definitely looks like it-again, very close to the Sahara color!

Thank you all!!!


----------



## *babyblue*

For the longest time, I sincerely believe my bag was a Teal Day until recently, several told me it's Turquoise. I started to call it Turquoise and now couple girls with serious '05 collections told me the color is Teal. Can someone help confirm what shade of color officially called? Thanks so much...

http://picasaweb.google.com/chaneln/BalenciagaTurquoiseDay


----------



## delmilano

looks like 05 teal to me


----------



## chinkee21

From the photos I have seen, looks like Teal to me as well.


----------



## pinkboudoir

Looks like Teal to me too.


----------



## pinkchristie22

Definitely teal, she is very beautiful!!

Forgot to add that my avatar is turq 05 and its a much brighter, less neutral blue with green undertones.


----------



## HandbagAddict4Ever

Definitely Teal 05 I have this same bag and the leather is one of my best!


----------



## koala09

i look definitely Teal 05 to me


----------



## Vida from Milan

Definetely Teal, and it looks so yummy!!!


----------



## *babyblue*

Thanks so much you girls!!!
You guys are the best


----------



## quilter

TEAL! and gorgeous..it is odd isn't it how Turquoise a teal Bbag photographs..I have even had mine called a French Blue or Turqu by people who only see her in pictures..your teal Day is a beautiful Bag!!


----------



## south-of-france

Teal, and gorgeous leather!


----------



## kristie

Def Teal 

I just  05 Teal!!!!


----------



## handbaghotspot

I'm no expert but I'm pretty sure it's teal.


----------



## beauxgoris

beautiful!


----------



## BagLuver

05 Teal - I have a twiggy in that color!


----------



## willowsmom

Yummy teal!  She looks sooo smooshy!


----------



## aki_sato

05 Teal 
and it looks that you "*love*" that bag


----------



## littlefish

Hi 

This is my first post in Balenciaga , I would like to get one Balenciaga for myself, as i think thier bags are so chic and pretty. Now i have a chance to buy this bag , but can you ladies here tell me what is this model and how much is the retail price? thanking you.


----------



## koala09

i think  Pony City,but not sure which year and how much!!>>  Let's wait for other Senior Bal then.good luck !!!


----------



## littlefish

Thanks koala09! I will wait for other's reply !


----------



## Jira

Looks like an RH Ponyhair (sp?) City, but are you sure it's authentic? I've never seen plastic wrapped around the strap like that.


----------



## swissaus

hmmm I would post more pictures in the authenticate this thread if I were you... can't be too careful!!!


----------



## umichmm

Hi guys! I just grabbed the cutest copper colored Balenciaga bag which is perfect to put in my gym bag on those work days where I just can't bring the gym bag and then stuff my poor new city into the gym bag.  But I have no CLUE what the name for this bag is.... the tags say 128520 213048 and I got it at Neiman.  The card says it's from 2007 but that's about all I can interpret from them.    It's so funny my mom loves the style but not the color.  My sister loves the color but not the style.  I just think it's so cute. I guess my whistle bag has to go now.  lol.  I can't keep them all!!! Ok is there a trick to posting pics? It won't let me The purse is a small sac with a drawstring, copper (or maybe the rose gold) chain link strap with brown leather shoulder strap. It has two little pockets in the front that have leather straps and there is a pocket fold with a leather strap that closes over the drawstring.  It does have a mirror.  Any thoughts? While I try to figure out why it won't upload my pics....


----------



## Jira

Hmm chain link strap? Doesn't sound like a moto style. Could it be the Clous? To upload pictures, you can attach them while posting or you can upload your picture to an image host like imageshack or photobucket and then put the image url between these tags, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Meanwhile, have you checked out http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...enciaga-non-motorcycle-style-bags-139431.html? Maybe you'll find your bag in there. Good luck.


----------



## umichmm

I did check out that thread and I don't see it.  I did see a reference to TPF when I googled to someone who had a drawstring bag with a chain handle.  But I couldn't open her pics.  The Clous is really neat looking but this one is different.  And it's really small.  I'm guessing 9" by 10 or 11" and no more than an inch wide.  I'm going to have to work on this uploading thing.  It tries and then I get bumped to an internet explorer page fail.  Maybe it's my work connection.  lol.  I'll try again from home to post pics!


----------



## Minda

This is a question for Bal experts and collectors. When a color is still in stock and in season, how would you know if that color would be a hit and lusted for years to come? I love Sapphire, but I am liking Argent, Charbon etc too. So with limited funds, how do you decide what goes into a collection and when to buy? I hate to miss out and then try frantically to buy off ebay etc. Is the only option to buy up every color that passes your fancy (haha - notice that many tpfers choose this option)! Or do you wait as Balenciaga appears to reissue the same shades every now and then (eg. Violet for 07, then Sapphire for 08).

Do you think Argent is a hit color? It has been on my mind for quite a while now!


----------



## balihai88

I think a "hit" is any color that really appeals to you! I'm not good at predicting what colors Bal will produce next, but I recommend buying what you love, not necessarily what you think will be the next rouge theater, apple green, etc. If what you love turns out to be a major hit, even better, but the best part is getting something that makes YOUR heart flip!


----------



## swissaus

I totally agree with balihai!


----------



## Suku

I agree.  Just buy the one you love the most, the one that really knocks you out.  All that matters is that it is a hit with you, and it's unimportant whether everyone else lusts after it.

Go with your heart.


----------



## crazyaboutbags

IMO Saphire & Amethyst are more of a Hit colors than Argent!


----------



## Luvhandbags!

I agree with the others......buy what really speaks to you!  I do think Amethyste will be a sought after color after it is gone and probably Sapphire.  Argent is also special and could end up being sough after.  But go with what you love.


----------



## D & G rockstar

I agree with the above.  If it makes my heart skip a beat, I get it.  The problem is that I heart colors so much, I want it all, well most!!


----------



## Luvhandbags!

Me too Rockstar!!!!  :okay:


----------



## sparkle2808

balihai88 said:


> I think a "hit" is any color that really appeals to you! I'm not good at predicting what colors Bal will produce next, but I recommend buying what you love, not necessarily what you think will be the next rouge theater, apple green, etc. If what you love turns out to be a major hit, even better, but the best part is getting something that makes YOUR heart flip!


 
I second this.  Most of all, "hit" colours are what I lusted after and dreamt about and that's a lot of colours


----------



## hgnolte

Yes, def. go with what YOU prefer...bec for me, alot of the more *sought after* colors are not colors that I would wear irl.  If you're thinking about it going up in value down the road, I would guess as long as you take care of it, there will always be someone who is searching for that particular color later down the line.


----------



## psaseattle

I think you are making a mistake if you treat buying purses too much like buying an asset you will want to liquidate at some point for an appreciated value...on the one hand, you won't really know what will be a hit 3 years from now...and on the other hand, if you buy a Bal that you think will be highly sought after down the road, you may be too hesitant to really wear it much for fear you'll damage it and lower your resale value - and deprive yourself the real joy of having and using a beautiful accessory!  Everyone here is right.....you should try to buy the Bal(s) you personally love and will wear as a first consideration and let resale considerations be secondary (or not at all)!!!   Good luck!!


----------



## __pixiecat

Looking at the older balenciagas on the consignment sites it would seem the "hit" colors are usually the ones with a lot of saturation. bright colors or rich darker colors. 

That does differ from person to person thou. I know that some people will choose a color based on what season they can wear it.. like the yellow would be a great summer bag..

I think If you're a little worried about buying a balenciaga and are interested in the re-sale value if you do feel that it wasn't exactly the one for you.. thats totally understandable.. The Sapphire and Amethyst and quite possibly the Electric Colors will probably still be sought after for seasons to come.


----------



## brunettetiger

I can't think of a color yet that no one wanted!


----------



## beauxgoris

"Hit" colors aren't necessarily the ones that work for you. Ex. "apple green" : a wonderful invention for Balenciaga but jeeze it's such a hard color to wear! I love drooling over others AG bags - but it's not a color that would ever work for me.

Pick a color that YOU love and works with your wardrobe. There have been plenty of people that purchased: apple green, magenta, rouge theatre only to discover it just didn't work for them.


----------



## Demi

I was just going to say exactly what hgnolte and psaseattle said.  Took the words right out of my mouth!  And to add to the list of hot colors that everyone is talking about, I'm surprised no one mentioned Black Cherry yet because that's a color almost everyone drooled over when it first came out.  Anyway I think you don't buy a bag the way you buy a house.  But in that situation too, most of us are not Donald ***** and cannot afford to buy just for investment every house we see money in it.  I still really young and when I get the chance to buy a house, I'm buying MY dream house, NOT someone else's dream.  And the same holds true for bags.  And from personal experience I can say that if you look at my thread "Oh the hell with it...!" every color in my collection is and was a hit color.  But I didn't buy any of them because of that.  I bought them because I absolutely ADORE bright colors, and deep luscious ones too.


----------



## CoutureObsessed

brunettetiger said:


> _*I can't think of a color yet that no one wanted!*_



^^Exactly !!  There are some that become highly sought after, like 05 AG or Magenta, or the gorgeous PH bags, but really truly they are all hits!!

BTW, I *LOVE* Argent!  Bal has never done a grey quite like this before - it is _such_ a stunning color, definitely one of my favorite Bal colors ever !!  I normally don't duplicate colors, but I love Argent so much that I definitely might end up breaking my own rule for this color !!


----------



## brunettetiger

black with fantastic leather is always a hit too!


----------



## imonpurseblog

If you see a lot of interest on the board, that is some indication.  Just remember, we can be a finicky bunch.  I see a lot of posters showing off their new bags with great enthusiasm only to see them listed on eBay shortly after.  Sometimes within' a few days!! 

I think you should just buy the bag that you like the very most if you can only buy 1.  That way you're covered should it sell out.  If you are buying with resell in mind, then I think both Argent and Sapphire will eventually sell out and become rare in time.  Since Argent is a lighter color, it will be harder to find in good condition, IMO than the darker colors.

ETA:
I love love Argent and it's one of the colors I'd definitely prefer to have brand new since it will tend to show dirt if you're not careful.  Also, some don't treat their handles and I wouldn't be comfortable buying a used bag with obviously darkened handles.  (not everyone minds, however).

I have more than 1 Argent bag. I love the color and didn't want to miss out.  Good luck on your decision.


----------



## esiders

I don't buy Bbags for their potential resale value...most of my bags I plan to keep forever.  The ones I don't love on first sight, I end up selling.

I think colors like reds, blues, purples, browns will always be a hit.

Oranges and yellows - not so much because everyone can't pull those off.

Blacks - since Bal makes them every year, they seem to be a hit only when the leather is especially good that year (ie s/s05 black vs s/s06 black)

Greens - can be an iffy color...2005 apple green is very covetable; 2006 emerald and Sapin are not as much; 2007 vert gazon is covetable.

Pinks - another iffy, color....depends on the shade.  Deep pinks like rose and magenta seem to be hits; pale pinks like 2006 are not.

Whites - coveted by people who like pale bags.


----------



## Fendi_maniac

I buy the colors that I know I won't end up getting sick of in the long run.  I absolutely love bright colors and am planning to get a bag in Amethyst or even EB but what will ultimately make me decide to buy a certain color is knowing what color I will absolutely love forever.  Like I know a lot of people here love Apple Green but as much as it is such a wow color for me too, I don't see myself wanting to carry an AG bag even for as long as a year.  I'd get sick of it eventually.  Not to mention that it's not as versatile as other Bal colors too.

That's what's going on inside my head too when I think of Amethyst...am I just wanting this color just because it's such a seasonal hit and everyone drools over the color, or is it really the color or the statement that I want to make for a very long time? Sigh...Too many beautiful colors really make the choices utterly confusing especially if you only have the budget to get one bag.


----------



## Minda

Thanks all for your advice. After much confusion and debating, my next target is Anthracite! Argent is lovely but I am not sure how it will wear since it is so light. I can see myself using a bag in Anthracite for years to come


----------



## prettyali

or this one?


----------



## HandbagAngel

Cannot see the first photo, but the second one is Vert Thyme SGH City!


----------



## lordguinny

Please refer to the Balenciaga Library resource center for your id'ing needs. Thanks.


----------



## QueenDalia

Hi everybody,
I'm new to BBag world.. I have been looking for a brown city for a while and finally the SA at Holts called me yesterday and told me they'd got one for me.. I went and bought it today.. 
Given that I am completely ignorant about BBags.. I visit your forum once in a while and read how you guys prefer certain years leather comparing to other.. and I concluded that the quality of leather is going downhill.. 
I also read a thread about how bad the 2008 leather is (I guess I decided to join the BBag club at the wrong time).. 
How can I tell how good my BBag leather if I have nothing else to compare it with?.. I am used to high end purses and to tell you the truth my BBag doesn't feel as luxurious as my other purses (I still love the shape though.. and that's why I bought it)..
What do you think? should I keep it and give up my dream to become a Bbag owner? what should I do? I payed $1500 for this purse (1350+TAX).. I truly don't believe it deserve that much.. but I still bought it 'cause I love the shape.. ADVISE please
and what color is that? it's just dark brown? what's the name of that color?


----------



## cbarrus

This color is called "Charbon" and it is beautiful to me.  I, too, am fairly new to Bal.  I purchased a Day bag in this color and love it!  The leather is very nice, and the color is a gorgeous dark brown.  If you check out other threads regarding '08 leather, you will see that a lot of ladies are warming up to it.  One of the great things about Bal bags is that they are so light.  A lot of other designers have beautiful bags but are a pain (literally) to carry.  What won me over is not only the leather and design but also how comfortable they are to wear.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

this thread might help you about the leather
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...fused-wrinkles-crinkles-and-veins-132943.html

i think your bag is gorgeous, and the leather texture will "broken in" as use.


----------



## QueenDalia

cbarrus said:


> This color is called "Charbon" and it is beautiful to me.  I, too, am fairly new to Bal.  I purchased a Day bag in this color and love it!  The leather is very nice, and the color is a gorgeous dark brown.  If you check out other threads regarding '08 leather, you will see that a lot of ladies are warming up to it.  One of the great things about Bal bags is that they are so light.  A lot of other designers have beautiful bags but are a pain (literally) to carry.  What won me over is not only the leather and design but also how comfortable they are to wear.



O my God.. you have the Day in this color... That was the Bbag I was looking for.. I found it absolutely comfortable to carry.. virtually weightless.. A perfect shopping purse.. but then I didn't find it in the brown color (or Charbon as you called it).. so I got the city instead.. which is pretty light too..
I completely agree with you about the weight of the other designer bags.. I learned not to buy any heavy bags no matter how nice they looked (hard to resist sometimes).. basically it stays in my closet doing nothing..  that's why my first criteria when I'm buying a purse is the light weight.. 
so I guess you think the leather in ok for the one I got.. as I told you it feels alright but not dreamy as others described their Bbags..


----------



## QueenDalia

i_love_yorkie said:


> this thread might help you about the leather
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...fused-wrinkles-crinkles-and-veins-132943.html
> 
> i think your bag is gorgeous, and the leather texture will "broken in" as use.



Thanks.. wow .. that thread was awesome


----------



## mona_danya

Hello to a fellow canadian....

I am not a bbag lover yet...still lurking in bbag forum, I spend most of my time on chloe!

but brand name asside I don't think you should keep a $1500 bag unless you are TOTALLY and completely inlove with. JMHO

Why don't you try looking for a bbag you totally LOVE and maybe even on ebay or whatever so its a little cheaper.

Oh and by the way....have you seen the new pom pom bag (the one in the holts catalogue) at the store?


----------



## QueenDalia

mona_danya said:


> Hello to a fellow canadian....
> 
> I am not a bbag lover yet...still lurking in bbag forum, I spend most of my time on chloe!
> 
> but brand name asside I don't think you should keep a $1500 bag unless you are TOTALLY and completely inlove with. JMHO
> 
> Why don't you try looking for a bbag you totally LOVE and maybe even on ebay or whatever so its a little cheaper.
> 
> Oh and by the way....have you seen the new pom pom bag (the one in the holts catalogue) at the store?



I do like it.. but I'm not sure if its leather is as good as the previous years ones..  I don't like to buy used purses... I cannot carry a purse that I'm not a %100 sure about its authenticity.. so e-bay in not an option for me..
Yes I did see the pom pom.. O my God.. I absolutely loved it. the only reason I didn't buy it is because of its weight.. it's quite heavy..


----------



## mona_danya

QueenDalia said:


> I do like it.. but I'm not sure if its leather is as good as the previous years ones.. I don't like to buy used purses... I cannot carry a purse that I'm not a %100 sure about its authenticity.. so e-bay in not an option for me..
> Yes I did see the pom pom.. O my God.. I absolutely loved it. the only reason I didn't buy it is because of its weight.. it's quite heavy..


 
Well apparently they do break in quite a bit....plus you have a month to return it! and BTW, I do like the bag very much...

As for the POM POM...I am loving it sooo much and it seems so versatile with all the different ways of holding it. Compared to my chloes the weight should be ok!

oh and have you heard of www.bagpassion.com they are based in toronto I think and they re-sell Balenciagas. I've heard about them on this forum!


----------



## QueenDalia

mona_danya said:


> Well apparently they do break in quite a bit....plus you have a month to return it! and BTW, I do like the bag very much...
> 
> As for the POM POM...I am loving it sooo much and it seems so versatile with all the different ways of holding it. Compared to my chloes the weight should be ok!
> 
> oh and have you heard of www.bagpassion.com they are based in toronto I think and they re-sell Balenciagas. I've heard about them on this forum!


 
Interesting website.. I just checked it out.. but the prices seem high for used purses.. I guess it was made for collectors..
And about Chloe purses.. I absolutely adore them.. but won't buy them.. extremely heavy..  in the summer I was looking for a white purse and found this gorgeous chloe purse.. the SA tried to convince me that the new ones are alot lighter than the older ones.. since they replaced the metal lock with a plastic one.. it seemed pretty heavy as well.. and the plastic lock looked a bit cheap..


----------



## wander

I think your bag is lovely.  

I like Charbon.  A beautiful, rich brown.  Very classy.  Easy to wear.  Doesn't shout 'look at my designer bag'.  I have a Work coming in this color and i'm hoping it looks like yours.  It will continue to look better with age as it breaks in.  I enjoy having different types of leather on my various bbags.  Some are perfectly smooth, some thick & 'smooshy', one looks very vintage, another is really 'crackly' looking.  I like them all, because of their differences.  I hope you enjoy your new bag!


----------



## adrian

I need help identifying my color too!


----------



## chinkee21

Personally, I prefer my bags wrinkly, this one is too smooth for me and it looks a little dry. But some leather conditioner would do the trick!


----------



## chinkee21

adrian said:


> I need help identifying my color too!


 
I hope you can get your $ back. This bag is a fake one. The bales are square & the opposite side of the stud on the handles are the wrong kind.


----------



## danae

I have to agree with chinkee, and also freak out at how the leather looks real in the pics..! Hopefully you can get your money back.


----------



## QueenDalia

danae said:


> I have to agree with chinkee, and also freak out at how the leather looks real in the pics..! Hopefully you can get your money back.



You guys are talking about the pink Bbag right.. Given that I'm not an expert at authenticity.. and I just got my first Bbag yesterday.. that bag look pretty real for me.. how did you know it's fade? you guys are good


----------



## swissaus

There's a thread on the shopping section on how to spot fakes but like chinkee said, the bales are too square and the stud on the back of the handle is wrong.


----------



## adrian

swissaus said:


> There's a thread on the shopping section on how to spot fakes but like chinkee said, the bales are too square and the stud on the back of the handle is wrong.



I can't thank you enough, I'll go look in the reference library.


----------



## BRONTE

I know it is a Balenciaga Day bag but can anyone help with the specifics?


Thank you!

**can't get photo or link to work***


----------



## Jira

Was this the bag said to look "small"? If so, I think she had a Black regular hardware Day. Retails for $995.


----------



## BRONTE

Yes, I believe so....she was in an oversized plaid shirt.

I did a search but couldn't find the post...sorry.


----------



## lordguinny

Please do a search first or refer to the Resource library for the specifics you requested (price, dimensions, etc).  I am closing this thread. Thanks!


----------



## emmaamme

http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/4162/2005602123254388932rser6.jpg

i know it's a brief, but anyone know what color and year?
thanks!


----------



## ahertz

07 Cafe


----------



## am2022

I agree with ahertz!!!
Lovely bag!!!


----------



## Celia_Hish

looks 07 cafe since i have one in work style!~


----------



## roussel

Your bag is pretty (and authentic, yeah I guess they are refering to the pink one).  She is a keeper if you are into the city style. If you are looking for a day, then exchange it for that style.  Regardless, I think Charbon is such a really nice rich brown color.


----------



## HandbagAngel

If you come across from other brands, you may need take some time to appreciate Bbags.  It took me a while to "understand" it.  Yes, Bbags don't have fancy hardware or shape, compare to others.  If you feel stressed, I suggest you return it for now and give yourself sometime to look around and to know it.  I have to admit, BBags are not for everyone, especially those people who prefer more structured handbags.  IMO the City you got has the leather I love.  I think the color is Charbon.


----------



## Stephanie1970

Personally I love the color you got but I love the deep browns and that seems to almost have a metallic hint to it which I love. But Angel is right. Its a personal thing. I love bbags for the leather and the beauty in the simplicity. Give yourself some time and if it doesn't grow on you then it is too much to spend on a bag you won't like.


----------



## QueenDalia

I've been carrying my new BBag everyday since I got it.. and I absolutely LOVE it.. it's so light.. so practical .. so comfortable to carry.. I love the outside pocket where I keep my cell phone so I don't have to dig for it every time it rings..
It's totally growing on me now.. I'm even considering getting another one in a bright color.. you should've warned me guys that it's addictive.. I won't be getting one soon though  since I just spent $4500 on laser hair removal..
I am really glad I kept it and gave it a try..
Thank you all for your support


----------



## Desi

Hey ladies!! I just bought a Bal PT on ebay, and the seller listed the color as Sahara (unfortunately- she doesn't have the tags anymore) but I'm pretty sure that this bag is too dark to be Sahara. 

To me it looks like it could be Sandstone, or it could be Mastic. 

Anyhow- i was going thru the reference library, and i believe for sure it is NOT sahara. This PT has feet, and the 08 PT's don't have feet anymore. And Sahara is an 08 Color. So it HAS to be sandstone or mastic. 

Here are pics: These pics are from the sellers pics from the listing:













And then here are some pics I took at work today. Please note there is no flash, but there is a tubelight right above my desk so I am in a really lighted area: 












Thank ladies! Appreciate the help! I believe this is an 07 Sandstone, but would just like to know for sure what color/season the bag is!


----------



## purplewithenvy

The 08 PTs have feet, just not F/W but S/S do. However, looks like sandstone to me! Congrats, she's BEAUUUUTIFUL


----------



## BagLuver

I'm thinking Sandstone, but not sure.  

It is gorgeous!!  Congratulations!


----------



## nicole2730

looks like mastic to me 
it's totally gorgeous


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

GORGEOUS!!  Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## AnnieBinSD

*I think it's Mastic...I have a Mastic Hobo w/GGH and they look identical! I love it, desi!!! And I'm so happy you got yourself a Bbag*


----------



## karenab

I still can't decide!! The auction pics look like Sandstone (esp the back shot), but your own pics look more like Mastic!

Its lovely either way. Congrats!


----------



## gro3602

Agree w/ Karen.

But leaning towards mastic.

But it's beautiful!


----------



## Antubella

karenab said:


> I still can't decide!! The auction pics look like Sandstone (esp the back shot), but your own pics look more like Mastic!
> 
> Its lovely either way. Congrats!


 
^^ I agree with Karenab!!!It's so changeful It's the Balenciaga magic!


----------



## Desi

Thanks ladies!! Whatever it is i LOVE it!!


----------



## whitelamb

CONGRATS! Sandstone is so a much more beautiful color that Sahara. I did look at that listing too. If i knew it was actually Sandstone (and not Sahara), i wld have definately also considered bidding for it. It's gorgeous.


----------



## sep

Congrats *desi*!!  I don't know what color it is but the leather is delish!!  Enjoy!


----------



## amiekbs8

Congrats desi! I also think it's Mastic and it's gorgeous!


----------



## Jira

It's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Desi

Thank you ladies!! I'm REALLY loving this bag!! Man- now i really just want a Marine GSH City, or Day and i'm set for the rest of the year!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

Congratulation!  Agree with the most above -- it looks mastic to me.


----------



## Demi

Look at the letter on the tag.  The compare that to each season.  It should at least give you a better idea of what the color would be.  That way you don't have to guess.


----------



## Desi

^^Demi- it actually has a leather tag, not a silver plate.


----------



## amiekbs8

Tell us about the color: Sandstone is very taupe-ish, it has a greyness to it, whereas Mastic is very golden. Use the comparison pics from dear powderpuff: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/pics-my-new-mastic-day-comparison-pics-sandstone-157614.html. Your pictures, which seem to be in better lighting are very golden to me. So what do you think, what color is it?


----------



## Demi

desiprinzess718 said:


> ^^Demi- it actually has a leather tag, not a silver plate.



Good point...I forgot about that (probably because I don't own a PT). Maybe if you happened to know the year I guess.  If you got it from another person, maybe the previous owner knows the year it was made?    Just trying to help.


----------



## karenab

amiekbs8 said:


> Tell us about the color: Sandstone is very taupe-ish, it has a greyness to it, whereas Mastic is very golden. Use the comparison pics from dear powderpuff: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/pics-my-new-mastic-day-comparison-pics-sandstone-157614.html. Your pictures, which seem to be in better lighting are very golden to me. So what do you think, what color is it?


 
Those are excellent comparision pics. Sandstone does indeed have a taupe hue to it. Mastic is more gold yellow in comparison.


----------



## BagLuver

After seeing your PT IRL today, and after looking at the comparison pics, I believe that you have Mastic.  The undertones look more golden than taupe.  It is indeed beautiful - even prettier IRL!!


----------



## tunder53

I love that color with the GGH


----------



## malleysmama

Yummy! Congrats


----------



## Desi

AMI thank you for that thread. Mine looks like Mastic..,


----------



## bronzebeauti

I thought I was in love with the Vert Gazon. . but I think this one is my fav!!! Please help me identify this bag, size, color, price... TIA!! Im not familiar with Balenciaga much at all but I love the look of the leather.. so simple yet so fab!!!


----------



## amiekbs8

That is a SS08 Vert Thym Work with giant gold hardware. Vert Gazon is SS07 and it a grass green color.


----------



## redcoloured

Yes, its SS08 Vert Thym.
But it looks like a GGH weekender to me..


----------



## KDC

Yes, amie & red, I was going to say a Weekender too...You can't see if there is a 3rd stud on the front...It does look quite large on her, unless she is really petit!


----------



## JSY

Regarding prices, there is a list of all the models with prices in this thread, I think it's more or less updated but seems it only has RH prices for Work and Weekender: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...yle-numbers-prices-all-balenciaga-144151.html

You can also check the current prices at the balenciaga.com website (the US online shop). The Giant Hardware (GH) bags are more expensive than those with Regular Hardware (RH). The Giant Weekender is USD 1995, the Giant Work is USD 1725.


----------



## pinkboudoir

It sure looks like a WE on her but the studs seems to look like it is a Work. It is a Vert Thyme & I love the green.


----------



## lordguinny

Hello, looks like you received your answer! Also check out that cool reference section, it's helpful!

Thanks.


----------



## TracyLeslie

Ok, I'm new here and I don't yet know how to upload pics! I would be so grateful if anyone could help me ID my bag. I bought it off a girlfriend so I know it is authentic but i don't know what the name of the bag is. 

The info is as follows:

Bag measures 13'' x 7'' x 2''

The shoulder strap is 27.5 measured from the end of the metal clips.

The brass studs are NOT flat

Inside the plate (although tarnished) is silver and reads as follows:

BALENCIAGA PARIS
No 0870 B
103208

The leather flap underneath reads:

103208-213048

The underside of the zipper says Lampo. The colour of the bag is black.

I would be so grateful for any information and also whar price I should have expected to pay for it in UK£.

Many thanks


----------



## lordguinny

You bag is the "first" or "classique.  Have you seen this reference guide link?

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...yle-numbers-prices-all-balenciaga-144151.html

It is extremely helpful. I am closing this thread now. Thank you!


*First (Classique, Le Dix, Lariat)*     [103208]    $1,095    13 x 7.5 x 2    18.5" shoulder strap    silver tag (as of F/W 03)    213048, 1699


----------



## lordguinny

*This is the thread for members to post photos of Balenciaga bags they need identified - either by style, year or color.  You must post a photo of the bag in order for others to assist you. 

Members, when responding to a request please try to identify its model, year and color. Thank you!

*


----------



## pinkbunny

Does anyone know what shade of blue and style is Hilary's bag? TIA! (found this in the celeb thread)


----------



## Jira

I believe it's an 08 Marine Giant Gold Hardware Mid Day.


----------



## PlaneJane13

I have gone through the posts, reference library, etc., and can't find a color chart for 2008. Will someone kindly tell me the correct name of this beautiful blue color? The number on the tag reads, "2008 3 115748 D94JT. Thanks so much, in advance.


----------



## shopboy

^^ Should be a Marine from Fall 2008.


----------



## PlaneJane13

Thanks for the help, Shopboy!!!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

yep. it's marine


----------



## beauxgoris

This is a day bag, yes? Does anyone know the year?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

hi ! i am not sure if this bag is a giant weekender,brief or work?? iti s difficult


----------



## mk78

Can anyone tell me whether this is truly a marine 08 work as I am not doubting the seller's credibility, however this to me looks more like a plomb or anthracite, however she states that it is definitely marine?! TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com/08-Authentic-Ba...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Jira

Hmmm... a Taupe Day? or Greige? 



beauxgoris said:


> This is a day bag, yes? Does anyone know the year?


----------



## Jira

Looks actually like an RTT to me



CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> hi ! i am not sure if this bag is a giant weekender,brief or work?? iti s difficult


----------



## Jira

mk78 said:


> Can anyone tell me whether this is truly a marine 08 work as I am not doubting the seller's credibility, however this to me looks more like a plomb or anthracite, however she states that it is definitely marine?! TIA
> http://cgi.ebay.com/08-Authentic-Balenciaga-Marine-Navy-Giant-Work-Bag_W0QQitemZ400016691901QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item400016691901&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50



Definitely 08 Marine. I can see the blue. The lighting's just a bit dark. Plomb & Anthra are gray and this bag is definitely not gray. You can always ask the seller for a picture of the bag in natural lighting, but the bag is authentic.


----------



## REREsaurus

beauxgoris said:


> This is a day bag, yes? Does anyone know the year?



I believe this is Taupe 2005 too.


----------



## titania029

I picked this up at a local shop on Friday, and it passed authentication.  I went through the reference library, and I can't figure out the year or color.  I took one picture with flash, one without and of the serial number.  Please help, thanks!


----------



## Jira

Looks like an 08 Ruby and 08 Saddle RH Money wallet.



titania029 said:


> I picked this up at a local shop on Friday, and it passed authentication.  I went through the reference library, and I can't figure out the year or color.  I took one picture with flash, one without and of the serial number.  Please help, thanks!


----------



## titania029

Jira said:


> Looks like an 08 Ruby and 08 Saddle RH Money wallet.



The top and bottom are the same wallet, I just took the bottom without the flash.  The true color is somewhere in between.  I guessed 08 Ruby too.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## sianii11

Hi ladies and gents - forgive me if this information seems obvious but i've searched and can't find anything... I have just today received my first bbag, i've no paper tags, there is no silver plate inside, only a leather tab with a serial number (?) on the back. The number is 115748.213444. It's the City style and i've been told it's called Rubino. I'll try and post pics tomorrow, i just wondered if someone could tell me what year it's from/anything else from that information?! Thanks for any help!


----------



## Jira

The 115748 on your tag is the number for a City. As for the metal tag, does your City have covered hardware? Covered RH Cities have leather tags. As for color, those numbers aren't much help. You say the color is Rubino so I'm guessing it's 08 Ruby. Can you post a picture of your bag? You can also check out the 08 swatch and see which color your bag matches. Good luck.



sianii11 said:


> Hi ladies and gents - forgive me if this information seems obvious but i've searched and can't find anything... I have just today received my first bbag, i've no paper tags, there is no silver plate inside, only a leather tab with a serial number (?) on the back. The number is 115748.213444. It's the City style and i've been told it's called Rubino. I'll try and post pics tomorrow, i just wondered if someone could tell me what year it's from/anything else from that information?! Thanks for any help!


----------



## sianii11

Jira said:


> The 115748 on your tag is the number for a City. As for the metal tag, does your City have covered hardware? Covered RH Cities have leather tags. As for color, those numbers aren't much help. You say the color is Rubino so I'm guessing it's 08 Ruby. Can you post a picture of your bag? You can also check out the 08 swatch and see which color your bag matches. Good luck.


 
Thanks Jira - i'm going to try and get some pics on tonight - what is covered hardware?! Excuse my ignorance, i've been trying to learn around here but it seems i'm not getting far! Anyway, hopefully we can see more from the photos....


----------



## lovely64

^¨^^
covered hardware is the newer vesion where they cover the hardvare in leather/fabric so they don´t show the metal....post pics of your bag, and we will be able to let you know all details,

Kat


----------



## sianii11

lovely64 said:


> ^¨^^
> covered hardware is the newer vesion where they cover the hardvare in leather/fabric so they don´t show the metal....post pics of your bag, and we will be able to let you know all details,
> 
> Kat


 
Thanks Kat, i will do - pretty sure they're not covered but i haven't had the chance to fully inspect it yet... we'll see later


----------



## sianii11

Hi again! Right, i've managed to take a couple of photos now - apologies they aren't in daylight, it's pretty difficult to get that here at the moment 

If anyone could tell me for (pretty much) certain that it is an 08 Rubino it would be much appreciated...Thanks!


----------



## lovely64

sianii11 said:


> Hi again! Right, i've managed to take a couple of photos now - apologies they aren't in daylight, it's pretty difficult to get that here at the moment
> 
> If anyone could tell me for (pretty much) certain that it is an 08 Rubino it would be much appreciated...Thanks!


 
could you post a picture of the inner silver plate? 
just read that there isn´t a silver plate...hmmmm..could you post a pic of the front of the leather tag?

Kat


----------



## sianii11

lovely64 said:


> could you post a picture of the inner silver plate?
> just read that there isn´t a silver plate...hmmmm..could you post a pic of the front of the leather tag?
> 
> Kat


 
Hi Kat, i have attached a couple of the front of the tag - dear god you're going to tell me it's fake now aren't you?!

Thank you!


----------



## Jira

I'm sorry, but this is *fake*



sianii11 said:


> Hi again! Right, i've managed to take a couple of photos now - apologies they aren't in daylight, it's pretty difficult to get that here at the moment
> 
> If anyone could tell me for (pretty much) certain that it is an 08 Rubino it would be much appreciated...Thanks!


----------



## Jira

lovely64 said:


> could you post a picture of the inner silver plate?
> just read that there isn´t a silver plate...hmmmm..could you post a pic of the front of the leather tag?
> Kat





sianii11 said:


> Hi Kat, i have attached a couple of the front of the tag - dear god you're going to tell me it's fake now aren't you?!
> Thank you!



Not all Cities have metal tags. However, regular brass hardware Cities always do. Your bag is not an authentic Balenciaga. The font on the tag is incorrect and the bale is round (it should be curved).


----------



## HandbagAngel

sianii11 said:


> Hi again! Right, i've managed to take a couple of photos now - apologies they aren't in daylight, it's pretty difficult to get that here at the moment
> 
> If anyone could tell me for (pretty much) certain that it is an 08 Rubino it would be much appreciated...Thanks!


 

Agree with Kat and Jira.  This City is fake.    I know this is not an authentication thread.  The bale and the tag are totally wrong.


----------



## sianii11

Hey guys, thanks very much...I got it from what i thought was a reputable source, so it'll be going back...Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## lovely64

sianii11 said:


> Hi Kat, i have attached a couple of the front of the tag - dear god you're going to tell me it's fake now aren't you?!
> 
> Thank you!


 
I am really really sorry sianii...but yes, it´s fake as the others have said. Where did you buy it?

Kat


----------



## lovely64

HandbagAngel said:


> Agree with Kat and Jira. This City is fake.  I know this is not an authentication thread. The bale and the tag are totally wrong.


 
the hardware are too big as well


----------



## sianii11

lovely64 said:


> I am really really sorry sianii...but yes, it´s fake as the others have said. Where did you buy it?
> 
> Kat


 
Hi Kat, thanks, i got it from a handbag hire company, you hire the bag and then you can buy (although i never hired it, just bought!) - they're pretty well known in the UK (if you're into your bags) so i stupidly thought there wouldn't be a problem - should have posted in the ATB first.. 6 months of buying Chloe and no problem - first attempt at Bbags, this happens  I'm going to (hopefully) get my money back and put it towards a real one!


----------



## lovely64

sianii11 said:


> Hi Kat, thanks, i got it from a handbag hire company, you hire the bag and then you can buy (although i never hired it, just bought!) - they're pretty well known in the UK (if you're into your bags) so i stupidly thought there wouldn't be a problem - should have posted in the ATB first.. 6 months of buying Chloe and no problem - first attempt at Bbags, this happens  I'm going to (hopefully) get my money back and put it towards a real one!


 
Good luck! I don´t think you should have any problems getting your money back....they must be very concerned about checking that they are actually renting out authentic bags! You could always say that you will write an article in a newspaper about it

ps. *always* post in the ATB thread before buying!

kat


----------



## sianii11

lovely64 said:


> Good luck! I don´t think you should have any problems getting your money back....they must be very concerned about checking that they are actually renting out authentic bags! You could always say that you will write an article in a newspaper about it
> 
> ps. *always* post in the ATB thread before buying!
> 
> kat


 
I know - you'd think i would have learnt by now, i'm always so vigilant, so it shows you can never let your guard down...Anyway, i won't clog up this thread any more with this, i'll keep my eye out for another one and hopefully soon i can join the (real!) world of Balenciaga...Thanks again to all for your help!


----------



## lordguinny

:back2topic:

Please keep on topic and direct authenticity questions or eBay concerns to their appropriate threads.  This thread is specifically designed to assist others in identifying models and makes of Balenciaga bags. All future posts that stray off topic will be deleted. Thanks!


----------



## diwc

Can someone tell me what the *official* names/colours are for these bags?

The first is a 2006 lamb leather and the second is a 2007 lamb as well.  If I post what's on the tags will that help?

First 2006 front view:
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y122/diwc/2009031.jpg
Top view:
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y122/diwc/2009033.jpg

2007 front view:
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y122/diwc/2009029.jpg
Top view:
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y122/diwc/2009030.jpg

Thanks so much for your help : )


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Wow! Beautiful bags! The green one is the Whistle Bag, sorry I don't know the first one!


----------



## diwc

Thanks, I kinda figured it was the Whistle bag, but I wanted to know the official colour of it (it's my FAVOURITE colour!).

Also, I could have sworn the first bag was called the Monk bag, but damned if I can't find ANYTHING about it online.


----------



## Jira

diwc said:


> Thanks, I kinda figured it was the Whistle bag, but I wanted to know the *official colour* of it (it's my FAVOURITE colour!).
> Also, I could have sworn the first bag was called the Monk bag, but damned if I can't find ANYTHING about it online.



Looks like 07 Vert Gazon to me. The color of the first bag is 06 Truffle, but I'm not sure of the style name. Maybe RDC will help -- she's good with non-moto bags.


----------



## diwc

Thanks so much : )


----------



## sianii11

Hi all, can anyone tell me what year/colour this would be? Thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-Authentic-Balenciaga-Giant-City-Handbag_W0QQitemZ260340969204QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item260340969204&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Jira

sianii11 said:


> Hi all, can anyone tell me what year/colour this would be? Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-Authentic-Balenciaga-Giant-City-Handbag_W0QQitemZ260340969204QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item260340969204&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Looks like an 08 Pale Magenta Giant Silver Hardware City.


----------



## sianii11

Thanks Jira!


----------



## Salma24

I'm a newbie to this forum, so I'm sorry if this is really obvious - but can someone tell me what bag this is that Salma has?

From my research I'm guessing its a Work? Since there is no messenger strap.
But I'm not sure...


----------



## rbisuna

diwc said:


> Can someone tell me what the *official* names/colours are for these bags?
> 
> The first is a 2006 lamb leather and the second is a 2007 lamb as well.  If I post what's on the tags will that help?
> 
> First 2006 front view:
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y122/diwc/2009031.jpg
> Top view:
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y122/diwc/2009033.jpg
> 
> 2007 front view:
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y122/diwc/2009029.jpg
> Top view:
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y122/diwc/2009030.jpg
> 
> Thanks so much for your help : )



the first one is a METALLICA satchel. i think in came in more than 1 size. i have a large one in black and a smaller one in chocolate brown (which looks a lot like the color of the bag in the pictures)....they both have the yummiest, smooshiest, thickest leather amongst all my balenciagas. the paper tags say its agneau but theyre very different from the leather of my motorcycle agneaus.

the second one is the whistle. =)


----------



## selketkrb

Can somebody help me on this one? Thanks!


----------



## Jira

selketkrb said:


> Can somebody help me on this one? Thanks!



It's the Purse style. As for color, I believe it's Rouge Theatre under bad lighting.


----------



## lolaluvsu

salma24 said:


> i'm a newbie to this forum, so i'm sorry if this is really obvious - but can someone tell me what bag this is that salma has?
> 
> From my research i'm guessing its a work? Since there is no messenger strap.
> But i'm not sure...


 

this is a black gsh brief


----------



## Salma24

lolaluvsu said:


> this is a black gsh brief


 

Thank You!!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

HI LADIES please help me identifying this bal! is it a brief? a work? a weekender? thank you so much


----------



## i_love_yorkie

i think it is a weekender as the size compare to the helmet.


----------



## selketkrb

Jira said:


> It's the Purse style. As for color, I believe it's Rouge Theatre under bad lighting.



Thank You!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

i_love_yorkie said:


> i think it is a weekender as the size compare to the helmet.


 thank you so much i supposed it wasa fab. weekender


----------



## brumeux

hi,

my friend is interested in a city with this serial number 115748502752.
how do we know what colour is it?
TIA


----------



## i_love_yorkie

115748 is a city, correct, but it wont tell the color. 
it should have the color on the paper tag that comes with the bag.
or if it is regular small hw, you can tell the year by the "letter" on the front leather tag, check this thread
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/how-to-read-a-balenciaga-tag-145452.html


once u have the year, you can search:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-colors-by-season/  for the color like ur friend's bag

HTH


----------



## saff

I saw this bag on an Australian retailer site and did a search here and found this pic in the 09 S/S colours thread, but could not find the name of this bag. Does anyone know what it's called, dimensions and retail price? Thanks!


----------



## Charmed05

I've seen this pic several times in victoria's secret. Really curious if it's a Bal, color & style?


----------



## BlueKat

*Charmed05 - *That looks like the Day style in Black, but could be Cafe color too


----------



## Jira

Looks like a black regular hardware Day to me. 



Charmed05 said:


> I've seen this pic several times in victoria's secret. Really curious if it's a Bal, color & style?


----------



## Charmed05

Thanks Jira & bluekat, I couldn't tell if day or maybe shoulder (hobo) bag, the color looks dark brown sometimes and then I also thought black, but anyway both would look great. It always catches my attention.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

it has to be the day as the hobo only comes in GH


----------



## Charmed05

i_love_yorkie said:


> it has to be the day as the hobo only comes in GH


 
Thanks, I did't realize that till I did research on this forum. It's great to know, though I knew you ladies would know the style. I also found lots of pics of the day bag new vs broken in and wow, what a difference. I love the way it eventually slouches and I was confused because when I tried one on it didn't have the slouchiness evident in the above pic.


----------



## blairbear

Can anyone id this color? I was thinking Vert Gazon. Thank you so much!


----------



## Jira

blairbear said:


> Can anyone id this color? I was thinking Vert Gazon. Thank you so much!



It is 07 Vert Gazon.  The style is a Giant Gold Hardware Day.


----------



## bibitje

cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330304815089cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330304815089


----------



## JSY

Authentication questions should be posted in the "Authenticate this" thread in the Shopping section.


----------



## bibitje

Does anyone know if this bag is authenthic?


----------



## JSY

As I wrote above, if you want it authenticated, you need to post in this link:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/authenticate-this-balenciaga-397031.html

Anyway, you need more pics to authenticate, although my initial feeling is that it's fake - as far as I know, the covered hardware bags do not have metal tags, but I could be wrong. The extra pics needed are: a clearer one of the tag, one of the underside of the tag, plus the rivet on the underside of the handle. Also, if there is a shoulder strap, a pic of the bale at the end of the strap. Good luck!

Edit: Another indication that it is fake: The metal tag has a "Y" which means S/S 2006 - they didn't make covered hardware back then!


----------



## monkyjib

Can you please help me identify this color? I think it's 06 pre-fall Truffle because of the "W" tag. I've also compared it with the 'color by season' thread and I'm quite positive that it's Truffle, but there are different opinions that it could be Marron. I don't have the paper tags and now I'm confused. Pic taken in natural daylight without flash. What do you think?


----------



## roussel

Ok what style is Jennifer's bag?  I don't think it is the weekender?  Definitely Saddle with GGH.


----------



## BHmommy

^^ escapade?  RTT?


----------



## roussel

It looks tapered up the top, and does not have the opening like the RTT.  Hmmm...


----------



## BHmommy

^^ then it's an escapade then?  looks similar to spy pics of an escapade in the following thread:  http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...apade-from-neimans-sf-168310.html#post3544873


----------



## nicole2730

i think it's an Escapade cuz the RTT have feet on the bottom and this does not.


----------



## roussel

oh an escapade.  that bag is huge.  i don't think i've seen that one IRL.  thanks ladies!


----------



## water_daisy

I'm sure one of you guys will know.  What is this beautiful colour?  It has gold hardware so saddle or some previous season brown.  What style is that bag, it looks so big.

Pics from the celeb thread, thanks to the person who posted.


----------



## Jerevka

The style looks like RTT in saddle to me, not sure about the color though...


----------



## rollergirl

I wish I could see the top better.  It looks big to me for an RTT, more like a WE, but it could just be one really stuffed.  It's 2007 or later (GH) and not this season (GGH), so it must be saddle or sienna, probably.  If it's an RTT, I think they may have been discontinued before saddle.  I'm not much help, so I'm shutting up now!


----------



## Addy

Please post your question in the Identify This Balenciaga thread in the Reference Library. Thank you!


----------



## Jira

Marron is from 04. The W on the tag indicates it's from F/W 06. Looks like a Truffle Work to me. 



monkyjib said:


> Can you please help me identify this color? I think it's 06 pre-fall Truffle because of the "W" tag. I've also compared it with the 'color by season' thread and I'm quite positive that it's Truffle, but there are different opinions that it could be Marron. I don't have the paper tags and now I'm confused. Pic taken in natural daylight without flash. What do you think?


----------



## whitelamb

Gals,

What color if this? Black or Anthracite?

Thank you so much


----------



## Jira

The flash makes it somewhat hard to tell, but I think it's Black. The more recent blacks aren't very saturated. 



whitelamb said:


> Gals,
> What color if this? Black or Anthracite?
> Thank you so much


----------



## frankiextah

Jira said:


> Marron is from 04. The W on the tag indicates it's from F/W 06. Looks like a Truffle Work to me.



this could be 06 marron (olive brown) though ... can she take a photo WITH FLASH ? if it's a warm caramely brown, it's truffle. if it is still darkish cool brown, it's marron. hope this helps!!!


----------



## sep

...


----------



## drati

Jira said:


> Marron is from 04. The W on the tag indicates it's from F/W 06. Looks like a Truffle Work to me.



There was also a marron in f/w 06 and this work looks like marron 06 to me. Truffle is lighter.


----------



## monkyjib

frankiextah said:


> this could be 06 marron (olive brown) though ... can she take a photo WITH FLASH ? if it's a warm caramely brown, it's truffle. if it is still darkish cool brown, it's marron. hope this helps!!!



Thx for your help guys. Here she is WITH flash. The color IRL is actually not that dark tho. It's like milk chocolate (like the pics without flash) so.. is it marron or truffle!?


----------



## drati

Still looks like marron 06 to me. The truffle I've seen is lighter. Also, the zipper tape looks slightly olive. Marron was also called olive brown (although there is not really any green in it). What does everybody think?


----------



## Conni618

monkyjib said:


> Thx for your help guys. Here she is WITH flash. The color IRL is actually not that dark tho. It's like milk chocolate (like the pics without flash) so.. is it marron or truffle!?



Truffle doesn't look like chocolate even when I'm very hungry.  Truffle has a gold/olive undertone.  I agree with those who think your bag is 06 Marron.  It's very beautiful, btw!


----------



## lovelygarments

I also think 06 Marron.  Gorgeous bag!


----------



## CeeJay

Definitely '06 Marron; I have this color in the Grande Matelasse.  Leather is great on your bag!!!


----------



## monkyjib

Thx so much for your opinions and compliments guys. She's a lovely smoochy Chevre. Sadly I will have to let her go soon but I'm kinda hesitating.. ush:


----------



## mmmsc

I agree that this is 06 Marron also called Olive brown. I have a PT and a day in this color and love them! Truffle is much lighter.Here is a picture of marron Twiggy from Real Deal:


----------



## mmmsc

Also posting some pictures of my 06 Marron/Olive Brown PT with Truffle Twiggy and
07 Vert Fonce, 04 Marron Twiggy and 06 Marron
Hey I love brown (next to black!!!)


----------



## msflutter

I found a black city and it seems to have great leather...better than most 2008 black leather I have seen. The tags read N3696 then underneath has 115748 ...
This has a V on it so i was told it was a s/s 2007 bag.  My question is, after looking at colors by season it seems there wasnt a black in s/s 2007 but an anthrocite.  My SA was holding this till Wed, but now I'm not sure if I want it.  How do I know if it is black or anthracite?  Which tag tells that?  It looks really black.


----------



## monkyjib

mmmsc said:


> Also posting some pictures of my 06 Marron/Olive Brown PT with Truffle Twiggy and
> 07 Vert Fonce, 04 Marron Twiggy and 06 Marron
> Hey I love brown (next to black!!!)



Thx mmmsc! Great pics! Now I'm positive that my Work is 06 Marron!


----------



## msflutter

msflutter said:


> I found a black city and it seems to have great leather...better than most 2008 black leather I have seen. The tags read N3696 then underneath has 115748 ...
> This has a V on it so i was told it was a s/s 2007 bag.  My question is, after looking at colors by season it seems there wasnt a black in s/s 2007 but an anthrocite.  My SA was holding this till Wed, but now I'm not sure if I want it.  How do I know if it is black or anthracite?  Which tag tells that?  It looks really black.



I posted this in another closed thread...but i guess what I'm trying to figure out is, where on the paper or silver tag is the color?


----------



## Jira

msflutter said:


> I found a black city and it seems to have great leather...better than most 2008 black leather I have seen. The tags read N3696 then underneath has 115748 ...
> This has a V on it so i was told it was a s/s 2007 bag.  My question is, after looking at colors by season it seems there wasnt a black in s/s 2007 but an anthrocite.  My SA was holding this till Wed, but now I'm not sure if I want it.  How do I know if it is black or anthracite?  Which tag tells that?  It looks really black.



V does mean S/S 07. Black and white are made every season; S/S 07 did have a black. 07 Anthra is very distinct; it has blue-green tones. The metal tag doesn't tell the color. I'm not sure about the paper card, but I do know that the little store tag that's usually attached to the inside zipper has a color code. 

If the color looks black, then it is. If it looks somewhat teal under certain lighting, then it's 07 Anthra. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jira

This shot is gorgeous!

Sorry I mixed up the Truffles; I was thinking of 07's. 



mmmsc said:


> Also posting some pictures of my 06 Marron/Olive Brown PT with Truffle Twiggy and
> 07 Vert Fonce, 04 Marron Twiggy and 06 Marron
> Hey I love brown (next to black!!!)


----------



## mmmsc

Jira said:


> This shot is gorgeous!
> 
> Sorry I mixed up the Truffles; I was thinking of 07's.


Understandable, Jira. I mean really Two truffles in two successive years? ALmost as bad as all the anthracite mixups. Can you see from the picture how my 06 truffle twiggy has almost a reddish contrasting stitching? I LOVE this about it. I need to carry this one more.


----------



## drati

mmmsc said:


> Also posting some pictures of my 06 Marron/Olive Brown PT with Truffle Twiggy and
> 07 Vert Fonce, 04 Marron Twiggy and 06 Marron
> Hey I love brown (next to black!!!)



Swoon, all gorgeous. Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## Swissflower

I have found a interesting bag at NM at ***** and I was wondering if
 you all would know what color this is.?
The SA told me, it is a 2007 bag -1 season and it is a hobo style.

The color is really gold tone like, but it is not a metallic bag.

 I try to get the pic from the SA as soon as I have it.

 Any ideas??

 It is not the jaune from last year, not orangy at all.
 Any ideas?
 I already looked it up in the reference section?
 Hope I posted this in the right section.


----------



## Swissflower

Here is the pic from SA at NM *****


----------



## Swissflower

So, there is the pic from the store.
 I have never seen this color?

 It comes with ggh hardware and they confirmed that is is or was from 2007 season.
 Any ideas??


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

If it is indeed an 07, it is juane.  Here's a pic of mine.  It's the second from the left.


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

I have another too.  Hope this helps.


----------



## crazyaboutbags

That's 07 Jaune! it's so beautiful. Don't miss that beauty out!


----------



## REREsaurus

Yeah, that's totally Jaune in horrid lighting.

OMG get it! I can NOT believe there is one of those just sitting around collecting dust!!!

Not all Jaune is orangey as you mention, but you can't be sure of this particular Jaune's coloring since its really bad lighting.

The only way to tell is to BUY it.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

REREsaurus said:


> Yeah, that's totally Jaune in horrid lighting.
> 
> OMG get it! I can NOT believe there is one of those just sitting around collecting dust!!!
> 
> Not all Jaune is orangey as you mention, but you can't be sure of this particular Jaune's coloring since its really bad lighting.
> 
> The only way to tell is to BUY it.



You are such an enabler

I see that you're in San Francisco - so am I! Now that I'm a BBag owner I've definitely been noticing them more out in the wild...wonder if I've seen you!


----------



## Pinkisweets

I  *Jaune*
one of the most beautiful bbag colors imo =)
get it !!!


----------



## REREsaurus

Zoe Bradley said:


> You are such an enabler
> 
> I see that you're in San Francisco - so am I! Now that I'm a BBag owner I've definitely been noticing them more out in the wild...wonder if I've seen you!



You work in SF, right? I think I read that on another thread somewhere... maybe you were passing by Union Square or something. Hey, is that your real name? Cause I love it. It sounds SO good, lol.

I hope you've seen me! It's quite possible since I frequent the City often (who around here doesn't). Usually when I'm there I'm with my mum who is also a Bal lover. So we're a mother/daughter duo. She doesn't know how many bags I have though, so if you happen across us: don't mention it. 

Oh and *swiss*, please PLEASE get that Jaune hobo!


----------



## purplewithenvy

Could it be sandstone? She said the tag says 2007 season 1, not fall/winter?


----------



## Zoe Bradley

REREsaurus said:


> You work in SF, right? I think I read that on another thread somewhere... maybe you were passing by Union Square or something. Hey, is that your real name? Cause I love it. It sounds SO good, lol.
> 
> I hope you've seen me! It's quite possible since I frequent the City often (who around here doesn't). Usually when I'm there I'm with my mum who is also a Bal lover. So we're a mother/daughter duo. She doesn't know how many bags I have though, so if you happen across us: don't mention it.
> 
> Oh and *swiss*, please PLEASE get that Jaune hobo!


 
Ha-ha! If I ever spy a mother-daughter with matching Bal bags then mums the word I work downtown but frequent Union Square a lot during my lunch breaks (VERY dangerous...there goes my paychecks!).

And I think Zoe Bradley's a great name...it's belongs to my cat! She doesn't mind sharing though


----------



## ellacoach

Hi, is Natalie Maines' bag a work or a city? Thanks so much!


----------



## LVblast

Please help identify this Work.  What year and color?  Thank you.


----------



## rbisuna

hello ladies! help with the color of this rh part time please? i purchased it without the paper tags. its a greenish-grayish beige. its especially greenish indoors. ive looked through the color swatches so many times and i still dont know the color. im thinking greige? dont really know....

photos taken under available light and without flash


----------



## bagsforme

What color is this?  Its from 2006.  The color on the store tag says " Dark sea dkse" .  The balenciaga tag says " 2006  1  156428 D949R 693 Pleine Fleur Aniline?


----------



## Jira

06 Ink 



bagsforme said:


> What color is this?  Its from 2006.  The color on the store tag says " Dark sea dkse" .  The balenciaga tag says " 2006  1  156428 D949R 693 Pleine Fleur Aniline?


----------



## sweetlust

Does that happen to be a stuffed black first? TIA!


----------



## sweetlust

ellacoach said:


> Hi, is Natalie Maines' bag a work or a city? Thanks so much!




SGH Blanc City


----------



## flyingkid

Hi there I got this bag on eBay could you tell me what year and collection this was from?  http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=648798&d=1232228092  I guess it might be 2006 Holiday? Thanks!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=648799&d=1232228092 http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=648800&d=1232228092 



http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=648796&d=1232228092 http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=648797&d=1232228092 http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=648798&d=1232228092 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=648799&d=1232228092 http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=648800&d=1232228092


----------



## mmmsc

flyingkid said:


> Hi there I got this bag on eBay could you tell me what year and collection this was from?    I guess it might be 2006 Holiday? Thanks!


Can you give a clear shot of the bales and rivets and underside of tags? I know this one was faked (not that yours is, but ....)


----------



## Jira

Definitely a First. Color's a bit hard to tell. Was this a recent picture? 



sweetlust said:


> Does that happen to be a stuffed black first? TIA!


----------



## flyingkid

OMG! I am scared my PT to be a fake!


----------



## sweetlust

Jira said:


> Definitely a First. Color's a bit hard to tell. Was this a recent picture?



Not too sure when the picture was taken though. Looks like Charbon & looks like Black. Oh well, THANKS ALOT!!!


----------



## sweetlust

flyingkid said:


> OMG! I am scared my PT to be a fake!



I'm not an expert but it looks fine to me. Maybe you should post in authenticate thread to get a peace of mind. GL!!


----------



## BRONTE

I think it is a "first" but I'm not sure.
Can anyone confirm and also ID the color....Cornflower or Blue India maybe?

Thanks!!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

i think it's a blue india first


----------



## BRONTE

It looks like a beautiful denim color.....I will look into blue india.


----------



## crazyaboutbags

It looks more like 05 Teal to me, BI is more green-ish


----------



## BRONTE

Teal looks alot like it.


----------



## Z&J

crazyaboutbags said:


> It looks more like 05 Teal to me, BI is more green-ish


I agree.. That was my first thought as well.


----------



## BRONTE

Here is a better photo:


----------



## ashshopstoomuch

This was from the Celebs with Bal thread - is it the regular courier or the men's courier?  Any guesses on color?




http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y150/jenniferjacqueline/EL1.jpg


----------



## foxyqt

Hello ladies! I found this 07 brown city on eBay, is it Mogano?


----------



## aki_sato

It looks so 


foxyqt said:


> Hello ladies! I found this 07 brown city on eBay, is it Mogano?


----------



## aki_sato

Agree - BI is too pale in comparison to this colour..I was thinking 07 Aquamarine or 05 Teal too..



BRONTE said:


> Here is a better photo:


----------



## aki_sato

It does looks bigger than the usual courier huh?
Is it because she is so skinny? 

I think it is 06 Cognac 


ashshopstoomuch said:


> This was from the Celebs with Bal thread - is it the regular courier or the men's courier?  Any guesses on color?


----------



## aki_sato

Looks like a city...


ellacoach said:


> Hi, is Natalie Maines' bag a work or a city? Thanks so much!


----------



## aki_sato

05 Choc Work? 


LVblast said:


> Please help identify this Work.  What year and color?  Thank you.


----------



## BRONTE

Could it be CornFlower  or 2005 Spring/Summer Turquoise?



aki_sato said:


> Agree - BI is too pale in comparison to this colour..I was thinking 07 Aquamarine or 05 Teal too..


----------



## rbisuna

maybe an 05 navy like this one?


----------



## BRONTE

Here are a few better pictures.....gosh I hope we can lock down the exact color!


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ I think its called something like "Blue Jean" with Pewter HW from 2003 or 2004?


----------



## drati

I agree, 04 with pewter hw. Not sure which colour -- go and check in the reference section.


----------



## aki_sato

I was thinking of 03 Blue PH earlier cos I remember Kat's 03 City was so similar in the colour but scrapped that cos the HW looks brass in the pics...

Like Rere and Drati said, this bag seems to be *F/W 03 Blue PH*...
The blue in 04 was only the DT PH and I don't think it is it, cos it will be too dark as 04 DT PH is like a shade darker than EB...

*Bronte*, all the bags you want are all so rare and hard to find!!! ush:




BRONTE said:


> Here are a few better pictures.....gosh I hope we can lock down the exact color!


----------



## aki_sato

Way too pale to be an 05 Turqey..


BRONTE said:


> Could it be CornFlower  or 2005 Spring/Summer Turquoise?


----------



## BRONTE

Thanks everyone!!!

Corey at Real Deal has it on my wish list so maybe one will show up in the next 3 years! LOL!


----------



## livy1888

Please help identify this color 07 GGH city.  Is this Cinnamon / Mogano, Cafe, or even Vert Fonce? TIA!!


----------



## aki_sato

*Livy*, I think that is cafe 
It doesn't have the redish tone as much in it to be mogano..
I found Addy's Cafe GGH pic on our reference library:
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=537010&d=1220820824
and thought it is quite similar to the bag you posted..

Do you have any other pics or info about the paper tag?

Don't think it is VF too because no green tint on the colour...


livy1888 said:


> Please help identify this color 07 GGH city.  Is this Cinnamon / Mogano, Cafe, or even Vert Fonce? TIA!!


----------



## livy1888

*Aki *I think you are right!  I've just got her and the card said: 2007 1 xxxxxxx so it must be Cafe!!  She's so dark IRL almost like black


----------



## zoesma

my mom passed away two years ago and i have one of her handbags that i use occasionally...i dont know what it is called or what year it is from...can anyone id her for me??
thank you!!


----------



## littlerock

there is an "identify this balenciaga" thread.. I'll go find the link.

Here you go:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...lp-me-identify-this-balenciaga-397784-10.html

This thread will probably be closed soon so you should post your pics there..

You might want to post here too:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/authenticate-this-balenciaga-397031.html


----------



## zoesma

my mom passed away two years ago and i have one of her handbags that i use occasionally...i dont know what it is called or what year it is from...can anyone id her for me??
thank you!!
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## LostInBal

REREsaurus said:


> ^^ I think its called something like "Blue Jean" with Pewter HW from 2003 or 2004?


----------



## zoesma

is she a city rh?? and what color is she?


----------



## JSY

zoesma said:


> is she a city rh?? and what color is she?


 
zoesma, it's supposed to be an RH City, but it doesn't look authentic to me, sorry! I would advise you to post it in the authentication thread for confirmation:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/authenticate-this-balenciaga-397031-314.html


----------



## Ellie Mae

Help plz... purchased a money wallet, no tags.. unsure of color other than "grey".. is this 06 Greige?  First photo is against 05 taupe and it's lighter and greyer than the taupe.

TIA


----------



## the-chus

Although you should post this bag to the above threads that *littlerock80* mentioned...I have to tell you that this bag is a counterfeit of balenciaga "city"...so sorry.


----------



## the-chus

It is fake for sure. I'm sorry *zoesma*.



JSY said:


> zoesma, it's supposed to be an RH City, but it doesn't look authentic to me, sorry! I would advise you to post it in the authentication thread for confirmation:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/authenticate-this-balenciaga-397031-314.html


----------



## the-chus

Ellie Mae, it looks like a 08 Argent (aka dove) to me.



Ellie Mae said:


> Help plz... purchased a money wallet, no tags.. unsure of color other than "grey".. is this 06 Greige? First photo is against 05 taupe and it's lighter and greyer than the taupe.
> 
> TIA


----------



## Jira

*the-chus *is right, unfortunately the bag is a fake. The front and shape of the tag are incorrect and the overall shape of the bag is off. Please see http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/how-to-spot-a-fake-balenciaga-139748.html for how to distinguish fake Bbags from authentic ones.


----------



## gingarita

love this jennifer connoly bag does anyone know the color?


----------



## the-chus

It looks like 2008 PRE- F/W SADDLE to me.



gingarita said:


> love this jennifer connoly bag does anyone know the color?


----------



## aki_sato

I found another pic of Cafe GGH and like you said, the colour is so dark it's almost black!  and so similar to yours! and since it's from Pre-Spring - it corresponds to your card!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=194274&d=1181420054

then your bag is *Cafe*!!
Congrat *Livy*!  *nice stuff!


livy1888 said:


> *Aki *I think you are right! I've just got her and the card said: 2007 1 xxxxxxx so it must be Cafe!! She's so dark IRL almost like black


----------



## Ellie Mae

the-chus said:


> Ellie Mae, it looks like a 08 Argent (aka dove) to me.



THANKS!


----------



## beauxgoris

Pewter WE, right???


----------



## Ellie Mae

beauxgoris said:


> Pewter WE, right???



I want the black jacket/dress thing.. how cute is that??


----------



## beauxgoris

^^I know. I'll take the whole thing!! Shoes too!


----------



## mmmsc

Hey ladies. I bought this Part time GGH bag and it hasn't gotten here yet, but do you think it is cafe or mogano? They called it marrone which is not correct. It's supposed to be 2007? I am not sure it will come with its paper tags which would tell the year and season.


----------



## mona13

I haver never seen this style before....
Does anyone have any info on the year and whether it's still available. TIA 







pics. from ebay


----------



## the-chus

YES! A black PH WE!



beauxgoris said:


> Pewter WE, right???


----------



## Ellie Mae

beauxgoris said:


> ^^I know. I'll take the whole thing!! Shoes too!


 It looks like a Mike & Chris Bailey Hoodie.. I have a grey one, but I never could freakin find a black one!  I  that jacket!


----------



## the-chus

It does look like 07 cafe to me. Mogano has more red undertone.



mmmsc said:


> Hey ladies. I bought this Part time GGH bag and it hasn't gotten here yet, but do you think it is cafe or mogano? They called it marrone which is not correct. It's supposed to be 2007? I am not sure it will come with its paper tags which would tell the year and season.


----------



## beauxgoris

I vote cafe too!


----------



## mmmsc

beauxgoris said:


> I vote cafe too!


Thanks che-us and beaux - oh I really do hope it is cafe (though I love mogano too) I had a Cafe GGH day and sold it and have regretted it. The combo is to die for.


----------



## aki_sato

*mmmsc*, that is Cafe GGH 
On previous page, we identified Livvy's bag which is exactly the same combo as yours 

Like the chus has said, to be mogano, it will need more red tints in it..

Congrat!!! it's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## livy1888

thanks *aki* !! 

*mmsc *yup I think your bag is a CAFE 07 ggh too just like mine!!!  Congrats!!  It's a really nice color!!! And sooo hard to find


----------



## mmmsc

zoesma said:


> my mom passed away two years ago and i have one of her handbags that i use occasionally...i dont know what it is called or what year it is from...can anyone id her for me??
> thank you!!
> Attached Thumbnails


Total fake in case you don't already know. This was also put in Authenticate  thread and deemed fake. Sorry!


----------



## msflutter

i was looking for a money wallet, which i belive zips around.  I was sent this picture saying its $475, what wallets are these?

TIA!


----------



## devoted7

can somebody identify this bbag? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280314390418

TIA!


----------



## Z&J

This is the Money wallet. The Money does not zip around the mini compagnon does as well as the compagnon





msflutter said:


> i was looking for a money wallet, which i belive zips around.  I was sent this picture saying its $475, what wallets are these?
> 
> TIA!


----------



## the-chus

A 05 caramel purse to me. 



devoted7 said:


> can somebody identify this bbag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280314390418
> 
> TIA!


----------



## devoted7

*^^ is it a city, a first, etc... i'm not too familiar with bbags.
*


----------



## Jira

devoted7 said:


> *^^ is it a city, a first, etc... i'm not too familiar with bbags.
> *



The style is called the "Purse." If you do a search on PF, you'll find many pictures of this bag


----------



## the-chus

"Purse" is the style's name which was stopped producing by Bal any more..



devoted7 said:


> *^^ is it a city, a first, etc... i'm not too familiar with bbags.*


----------



## devoted7

*ohh okay...duhh. i was like purse...umm i know it's a purse. LOL. thanks gals!
*


----------



## Ellie Mae

I AGREE DEVOTED ..... hold the phone... wait a minute.. I have been hanging round here a liittle while.. DAMN.. Bal had a STYLE that was just called "purse"?  
Brother.. the girls from the UK call a wallet or a clutch.. "purse"... 
We in the US call EVERYTHING "purse".  And now you are telling me that BAL had a STYLE of handbag called "purse"????????????  Can someone tell me the approx AGE of this "purse"?
I think I have a headache....


----------



## i_love_yorkie

XXX
you will be banned temporarily if you post anything political again.  You know the rules here - that had nothing to do w/ Bal. :tdow:


----------



## nicole2730

Ellie Mae said:


> I AGREE DEVOTED ..... hold the phone... wait a minute.. I have been hanging round here a liittle while.. DAMN.. Bal had a STYLE that was just called "purse"?
> Brother.. the girls from the UK call a wallet or a clutch.. "purse"...
> We in the US call EVERYTHING "purse".  And now you are telling me that BAL had a STYLE of handbag called "purse"????????????  *Can someone tell me the approx AGE of this "purse"?*
> I think I have a headache....



^^ the "purse" was made between 04 and 06. just like the "work" was made from 05 and on...


----------



## msflutter

i love the purse! I have it in 05 grey!

What color green do you think this is?


----------



## Jira

Looks like 08 Vert Thyme



msflutter said:


> i love the purse! I have it in 05 grey!
> 
> What color green do you think this is?


----------



## aki_sato

As to Jira's post, it is Vert Thyme GGH 


Jira said:


> Looks like 08 Vert Thyme


----------



## kiss_p

I don't have pictures, because DH has the camera.  I bought a black work from bluefly for about 40% off.  The paper tag says it's a fall 2008, agneau (lambskin).  The website description was for a "goatskin", which should be "chevre".  The metal tag inside says No.1786 S 132110.  So do I have a goatskin or lambskin bag?  I thnk it may be lambskin, because it feels the leather feels thinner than my goatskin bag.  Also, is it from 2007 or 2008?  Don't know if I should go by the paper tag or not.  Also, the bag did not come with extra tassels.  Should it have extra tassels? Thanks!


----------



## Ellie Mae

What color exactly is ORIGAN?  I have seen pix, but IRL is it more grey, more brown, more olive??


----------



## JSY

kiss_p said:


> I don't have pictures, because DH has the camera. I bought a black work from bluefly for about 40% off. The paper tag says it's a fall 2008, agneau (lambskin). The website description was for a "goatskin", which should be "chevre". The metal tag inside says No.1786 S 132110. So do I have a goatskin or lambskin bag? I thnk it may be lambskin, because it feels the leather feels thinner than my goatskin bag. Also, is it from 2007 or 2008? Don't know if I should go by the paper tag or not. Also, the bag did not come with extra tassels. Should it have extra tassels? Thanks!


 
The S on the metal tag means that it is F/W 2008, i.e. agneau (lambskin), not chevre. The bags do not come with extra tassels anymore.


----------



## kiss_p

JSY said:


> The S on the metal tag means that it is F/W 2008, i.e. agneau (lambskin), not chevre. The bags do not come with extra tassels anymore.


 
 Thanks for the info!


----------



## the-chus

Origan is a brown-ish olive IMO...



Ellie Mae said:


> What color exactly is ORIGAN? I have seen pix, but IRL is it more grey, more brown, more olive??


----------



## nicole2730

Ellie Mae said:


> What color exactly is ORIGAN?  I have seen pix, but IRL is it more grey, more brown, more olive??



^^ it is none of those - it's just a light olive.  here is a pic from the ref library:


----------



## Ellie Mae

RE: Origan.. thank you, Nicole & The-Chus.  We looked at the pix, but I told a friend that I would FIND OUT opinions "IRL", as monitors don't always show true color.


----------



## nicole2730

^^ to me, origan is neither grey or brown in undertone.  it looks like if someone added white to pure olive, green olive, and made it like an olive latte... 

if someone put a gun to my head and made me decide brown or grey, i would have to go with brown. but IMO it has zero brown in it


----------



## Ellie Mae

nicole2730 said:


> ^^ to me, origan is neither grey or brown in undertone.  it looks like if someone added white to pure olive, green olive, and made it like an olive latte...
> 
> if someone put a gun to my head and made me decide brown or grey, i would have to go with brown. but IMO it has zero brown in it



It's so hard to tell some of the colors from the pix.. there is one on BONZ, pics shot under diff lights.. in some it's greyer, on other's it's browner.  This is IMO a color one needs to see IRL... as so many of the are.
THANKS, NIC


----------



## akina3

*Giant Anthracite in Matt Silver hardware* 
 			 			 		  		 		i came across this, but have no idea which year this belongs to, is it Chevre leather?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




any idea?  I dont have any pictures really, it is matt silver hardware, no paper tags at all to denote which year this bag is too...but i remember specifically the hardware is matt not shiny silver, is this authentic? which year i've no clue too...


----------



## livy1888

Ellie Mae said:


> What color exactly is ORIGAN?  I have seen pix, but IRL is it more grey, more brown, more olive??



Ellie Mae, Origan is definitely more olive.  I don't think it has any grey or brown undertone.  I have a picture of Origan work that might help:


----------



## Ellie Mae

Thank you Livy... I have advised my friend to check this thread.


----------



## zcdz

Hi! I'm a newbie....and I'm not a purse person but mom sure was. I'm just trying to get more information on the pieces which I've inherited.

This is a Purse from my mother's collection of Designer purses. She probably purchased this in the early 50's late 40's from Balenciaga in Paris (she lived in Paris for 50 years).

Any information on the style and/or year would be greatly appreciated.

It also looks to me like there was a leather strap at one time (there are two posts on the sides which could have served as "anchors" for a strap?

I plan to take more and better pictures.... but this is a start.


----------



## spylove22

I bought a black PT GGH via charge send, I just received it , I don't think it's really black, it could be a faded black but I think it's really an anthracite.
I really like it though even though I was hoping for a jet black PT, this color has a certain charm as well. 
Here is what the tag says:

2008 3 173082 D94JG 330

All I can decipher is that it's F/W 2008, so for all you experts is this black and anthracite and does the model no. match the PT style. 
TIA and pics to come.


----------



## spylove22

Nex to my BLACK CITY GSH


----------



## the-chus

Judging by the tag and the pic it's a 08 F/W Black GGH PT IMO.

Most of the ppl found that 08 black was not that black. Your PT doesn't look like Anthra to me b/c Anthra will have obvious green/blue undertone under the flash light.



spylove22 said:


> I bought a black PT GGH via charge send, I just received it , I don't think it's really black, it could be a faded black but I think it's really an anthracite.
> I really like it though even though I was hoping for a jet black PT, this color has a certain charm as well.
> Here is what the tag says:
> 
> 2008 3 173082 D94JG 330
> 
> All I can decipher is that it's F/W 2008, so for all you experts is this black and anthracite and does the model no. match the PT style.
> TIA and pics to come.


----------



## spylove22

^thanks.


----------



## jennylovexo

Can someone please tell me what Tori's bag is called?  TIA


----------



## akina3

akina3 said:


> *Giant Anthracite in Matt Silver hardware*
> i came across this, but have no idea which year this belongs to, is it Chevre leather?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any idea?  I dont have any pictures really, it is matt silver hardware, no paper tags at all to denote which year this bag is too...but i remember specifically the hardware is matt not shiny silver, is this authentic? which year i've no clue too...



anyone knows for anthracite, did bal produce a matt silver giant hardware city/pt?


----------



## Jira

It's a Black Work 



jennylovexo said:


> Can someone please tell me what Tori's bag is called?  TIA


----------



## jennylovexo

Thank you *Jira*!!


----------



## nicole2730

akina3 said:


> anyone knows for anthracite, did bal produce a matt silver giant hardware city/pt?



what do you mean by "matte" silver?
there has been either giant gold, giant silver, regular hardware for anthracite.  the only other giant hardware that is different is the gunmetal, which is NOT on anthracite, it was only produced for the Neiman Marcus LE bag and the Barneys LE bag, both of which were city style.  that's it.


----------



## Ellie Mae

akina3 said:


> anyone knows for anthracite, did bal produce a matt silver giant hardware city/pt?



Do you have a photo?


----------



## Jira

^ Hmm... could "matte" giant hardware possibly be covered hardware? Posting a picture would help.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

yeah, i think so too


----------



## Ellie Mae

Maybe.. but she said it was MATTE SILVER hardware...maybe meant MATCH??

Akina.. do you mean the GIANT hardware covered in the same leather that matches the bag??


----------



## akina3

hi ladies, thank you so much for your help in answering, i couldnt provide pics becos i saw this in a consignment shop (seller wouldnt allow pics to be taken) and was very curious, because the leather didn't look like a black for sure, but it looks like an anthracite(with shades of blue) under white light. It is not covered hardware for sure, it is giant hardware, not covered with leather, the hardware is a very matt silver hardware, resembles those hardware like Chanel 2.55 in this pic below i.e. Matt, gunmetal, not Glossy Silver metal, pls see hardware example: http://i511.photobucket.com/albums/s360/beautytpf/reissue/000_1376.jpg, it is a City size Balenciaga, Anthracite color, silver hardware, but the hardware is Matt silver like the one in the chanel pics.  I've never seen this before, and was wondering if it is authentic...


----------



## Ellie Mae

akina3 said:


> hi ladies, thank you so much for your help in answering, i couldnt provide pics becos i saw this in a consignment shop (seller wouldnt allow pics to be taken) and was very curious, because the leather didn't look like a black for sure, but it looks like an anthracite(with shades of blue) under white light. It is not covered hardware for sure, it is giant hardware, not covered with leather, the hardware is a very matt silver hardware, resembles those hardware like Chanel 2.55 in this pic below i.e. Matt, gunmetal, not Glossy Silver metal, pls see hardware example: http://i511.photobucket.com/albums/s360/beautytpf/reissue/000_1376.jpg, it is a City size Balenciaga, Anthracite color, silver hardware, but the hardware is Matt silver like the one in the chanel pics.  I've never seen this before, and was wondering if it is authentic...



Here are many photos of SGH....
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/giant-silver-hardware-club-175599.html

I personally would not buy a bag from someone who would not allow photos to be taken for authentication purposes.


----------



## akina3

yup, think its not worth to risk it, that's why i always insist to buy from credible sources like the boutiques, but just very curious if this particular one is authentic...cos has never seen SGH hardware in this gunmetal like...and wonder if bal ever made this.
the practice here is they always think what they carry will be authentic, becos they have been a credible consignment store, just that i have never seen an SGH in gunmetal...


----------



## foxyqt

Hello ladies..

I recently contacted Cultstatus to inquire about the Mogano Step that they currently have in their stock list.. so anyways, they replied back and attached these pictures of the bag and I think the color doesnt look like Mogano at all =s it looks a lot like Charbon? I thought they might have been mistaken.. what do you all think? all the pictures I've seen of Mogano on tpf show a gorgeous red-brown color.. this one hardly has any red undertones, its definitely a cooler brown shade..


----------



## saythis

nicole2730 said:


> what do you mean by "matte" silver?
> there has been either giant gold, giant silver, regular hardware for anthracite.  the only other giant hardware that is different is the gunmetal, which is NOT on anthracite, it was only produced for the Neiman Marcus LE bag and the Barneys LE bag, both of which were city style.  that's it.


actually, the gunmetal hardware also appeared on the suede/leather combo bags (city, work, brief) and accessories like coin purses and wallets as well. I had the Navy Suede/and white brief, briefly lol! I also have a navy suede and cream coin purse that matched the brief. The suede/leather combos came in a few colors....just for future bag identifying questions...


----------



## saythis

i attached a pic of my cp with the gunmetal hardware....i purchased it from barneys last summer


----------



## apple33

Need help; Seafoam or Turquise 04?

I have been told in the "verify this Balenciaga" section, that my bag is a Twiggy Seafoam from 04 (it is faded and very used).
But the the hardware is supposed to be raised silwer if it is a Seafoam, I think?
Please help me!!


----------



## beauxgoris

^^I *think* seafoam is supposed to have pewter hardware (or so it says in the reference section). So I'm stumped.


----------



## apple33

beauxgoris said:


> ^^I *think* seafoam is supposed to have pewter hardware (or so it says in the reference section). So I'm stumped.



My bag has the regular hardware, is that the same as pewter hardware?
TIA!


----------



## shopdoc

What do you think this day is? A faded French Blue or a faded Electric Blue?  The SGH city is electric blue.


----------



## Conni618

shopdoc said:


> What do you think this day is? A faded French Blue or a faded Electric Blue?  The SGH city is electric blue.



I'm guessing French Blue.  The zipper tape is lighter than the EB's tape.   Have you checked out the leather inside the front pocket?  that should be very close to the original color.


----------



## pinkboudoir

*shopdoc*, I am guessing FB too. The leather on your Day is not typical of EB, looks far too smooth & too thick to be an EB.


----------



## pinkboudoir

*apple33*, This is Firstclass's Seafoam Purse. That is how Pewter HW looks like. 






This is Tokyo's Turquoise 04 First. The zipper tape on your Twiggy looks more like this.





I took both pics from the reference sub forum. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...or-family-pics-only-140427-6.html#post6209489


----------



## pinkboudoir

akina3 said:


> yup, think its not worth to risk it, that's why i always insist to buy from credible sources like the boutiques, but just very curious if this particular one is authentic...cos has never seen SGH hardware in this gunmetal like...and wonder if bal ever made this.
> the practice here is they always think what they carry will be authentic, becos they have been a credible consignment store, just that i have never seen an SGH in gunmetal...


 
I've seen badly tarnished SGH that looks like gunmetal colour from consignment shops here so not sure if that's the case with what you saw.


----------



## Beauty&Brain

Hey there everybody:
1- I would like to know which bbag is chris carrying? I just got into Balenciaga and I really do not know whether it's work, city, weekender (Giant or not) etc...
2- where can you get this particular Balenciaga?
3- how much?
Sorry too many questions but I am dying to get it...


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ellie Mae

Looks like a white city to me, regular hardware... currently available at balenciaga.com $1395 w/ free planet.


----------



## Beauty&Brain

Ellie,

Thanks a lot for the reply. I have a question though... a dumb one: what did you mean by w/free planet? is it something that comes with the bag?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ellie Mae

LOOK HERE http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...ue=803433722(BAL-Cruise2008WomenMasterCatalog)

A special limited promotion from bal online.  Buy an RH city or PT, get a free planet!

Planet.. aka boobie.. is an "accessory"... can be used as a strap extender, coin purse, bag charm.. whatever.  Highly sought after by some bal girls.  No longer made by BAL for individual sale.  AGO, when a planet could be bought individually, I believe the retail was around $500, and the older ones that occasionally come up for sale will still bring close to that.

And more about planet/boobies here...
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/boobies-on-bags-club-395062.html


----------



## DIButterfly

Can someone help me identify this bag, I don't know how to read this tag

This is what the tag on my bag shows

its silver and has N 0754 C on it and under it is 115748

then on the back in leather it has 115748 3666

I don't know how to read it any help would be appriciated


----------



## Ellie Mae

Here ya go.. read this...

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/how-to-read-a-balenciaga-tag-145452.html

And I have to advise that you post photos of your bag on ATB http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/authenticate-this-balenciaga-397031.html for authentication as any serial number on a leather tag ending with '3555' or '3666' are, generally, known to be fakes.

If you want to have it checked, post photos of the front of the bag, close-up front & back of tag, rivet and bale laying flat.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

mid day only has leather tag

and the number on ur tag is belong to a city


----------



## shopdoc

thanks very much *Conni618* and *pinkboudoir.*


----------



## emmat1707

Hi Girls, 

Can anyone identify this Balenciaga bag for me? It is humungeous!! 
I've forgotten the name!! Thank you all 

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/g...at1707/195.jpg


----------



## Beauty&Brain

Ellie Mae


----------



## pinkboudoir

*emmat1707*, That should be an RTT!


----------



## Ellie Mae

Beauty&Brain said:


> Ellie Mae



:welcome2:  Go get one!!


----------



## emmat1707

pinkboudoir said:


> *emmat1707*, That should be an RTT!


 
Thank you!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

tomodachi: the twiggy u posted is 05 NAVY, which have flat un-notched rivet


----------



## tomodachi

can somebody identify which balenciaga blue is it?

stitching on the handle is 18....


----------



## tomodachi

i_love_yorkie said:


> tomodachi: the twiggy u posted is 05 NAVY, which have flat un-notched rivet


 wow!!! thanks!!!


----------



## redcoral

Hi tomodachi,

Your bag is Indigo from 2005.


----------



## Conni618

Agree with _*redcoral*_!  Definitely Indigo.


----------



## dalloway04

Hi can anyone help identify the year of this coin purse...I believe it's MAGENTA but it was a gift and I can't remember when I was given it!

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## barneysgal

The video shows four bags, but I can't ID bag number 2 (duffle style) or bag number 3 (reminds me of a Kelly bag).  I already tried the reference library and didn't have any luck.  Thank you!
http://www.balenciaga.com/int/en/Default.aspx?nav=/videos/bags/four-bags


----------



## dryad

Hello, girls! I saw this bag on ebay, not sure what style it is, it supposed to be a 2007 bag. Thank you!


----------



## Addy

Hi! Please post your question in the Identify This Balenciaga thread in the Reference Library. Thanks!


----------



## barneysgal

This pic of Charlotte Gainsbourg was taken at the Balenciaga Fall show, can anyone identify her bag as a Balenciaga?  Thanks!
http://www.style.com/fashionshows/f...w1922&designer=design_house12&trend=&iphoto=2

More pics:
http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/8...4681540,84681523,84681521,84681496,84681278|0

http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/8...792762,81792759,81792634,81792631,81791734|60


----------



## rbisuna

i_love_yorkie said:


> tomodachi: the twiggy u posted is 05 NAVY, which have flat un-notched rivet



hi! sorry to be the voice of dissent but navy is a fw05 color.....flat rivets were used until ss05 only. twiggy may be indigo if it is a 2005?


----------



## Jira

barneysgal said:


> This pic of Charlotte Gainsbourg was taken at the Balenciaga Fall show, can anyone identify her bag as a Balenciaga?  Thanks!
> http://www.style.com/fashionshows/f...w1922&designer=design_house12&trend=&iphoto=2
> 
> More pics:
> http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/85254805/WireImage?axd=DetailPaging.Generic|1&axs=0|85254805%2c85253909%2c85253679%2c85253666%2c85253663%2c85253622%2c85153786%2c85149210%2c85152481%2c85152474%2c85152409%2c85152051%2c85151364%2c85151354%2c85151339%2c85151233%2c85151114%2c85151108%2c85151016%2c85151011%2c85151006%2c85151000%2c85150867%2c85150815%2c85150434%2c85150421%2c85149769%2c85188762%2c85173138%2c85168106%2c85164142%2c85157799%2c85156433%2c85155450%2c85152808%2c85152805%2c85152791%2c85152749%2c85152727%2c85150845%2c85150180%2c85149046%2c85149043%2c85147181%2c85147114%2c85146617%2c85146607%2c84681861%2c84681732%2c84681664%2c84681635%2c84681585%2c84681567%2c84681551%2c84681542%2c84681540%2c84681523%2c84681521%2c84681496%2c84681278|0
> 
> http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/81792898/Getty-Images-Entertainment?axd=DetailPaging.Generic|1&axs=0|84681255%2c84681250%2c84416326%2c84416250%2c84416238%2c84416235%2c84416220%2c84416216%2c84416207%2c84416202%2c84416188%2c84047285%2c84047276%2c84047271%2c84047269%2c84047216%2c84047213%2c84047211%2c84047208%2c84047206%2c84047160%2c84047159%2c84047158%2c84047154%2c83995176%2c83995175%2c83995166%2c82756378%2c82756286%2c82756236%2c82756227%2c82756112%2c82756080%2c84090683%2c81808375%2c81808372%2c81808361%2c81808357%2c81808353%2c81808346%2c81808343%2c81808339%2c81808334%2c81808326%2c81792930%2c81792908%2c81792904%2c81792898%2c81792839%2c81792813%2c81792790%2c81792783%2c81792781%2c81792769%2c81792767%2c81792762%2c81792759%2c81792634%2c81792631%2c81791734|60



I'm pretty sure it's not a Balenciaga


----------



## mmmsc

Jira said:


> I'm pretty sure it's not a Balenciaga


Think it may be Gerard Durell ?(however you spell that - she represents the line in France)


----------



## i_love_yorkie

rbisuna said:


> hi! sorry to be the voice of dissent but navy is a fw05 color.....flat rivets were used until ss05 only. twiggy may be indigo if it is a 2005?



yeah, i was wrong, the experts said it's indigo


----------



## spenry

I have got this Bourdeaux Box. I don't have the year tag. I am guessing it is from 2005 or 2006? 

What do you think guys? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## purseluv

Can someone please ID this white-handled Balenciaga and give me the details? I can't tell what shape it is. Does it look like the blue suede and white version? Is it a City...a brief, or? Giant or regular hardware?

And is this still available somewhere (hopefully for sale)? 

Thanks!


----------



## Ellie Mae

spenry said:


> I have got this Bourdeaux Box. I don't have the year tag. I am guessing it is from 2005 or 2006?
> 
> What do you think guys?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I am sorry to say that I don't think this bag is authentic..??
It looks as if your friend has posted this bag on ATB already...??
If you paid for this w/ a CC and the boutique will not refund, file a chargeback.


----------



## Jira

spenry said:


> I have got this Bourdeaux Box. I don't have the year tag. I am guessing it is from 2005 or 2006?
> What do you think guys?
> Thanks in advance!



^ Agree with Ellie. Unfortunately, this bag is fake. If you bought it through -bay, I'd file a claim immediately.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Jira said:


> ^ Agree with Ellie. Unfortunately, this bag is fake. If you bought it through -bay, I'd file a claim immediately.




Wow, you guys are good..what is it that looks wrong about it so we can all learn?

I couldn't see anything, but I've very new to Bbags. That's why I always buy from the regulars!!


----------



## Ellie Mae

dizzywizzy said:


> Wow, you guys are good..what is it that looks wrong about it so we can all learn?
> 
> I couldn't see anything, but I've very new to Bbags. That's why I always buy from the regulars!!



Rivet!

I sound like a frog...


----------



## Ellie Mae

purseluv said:


> Can someone please ID this white-handled Balenciaga and give me the details? I can't tell what shape it is. Does it look like the blue suede and white version? Is it a City...a brief, or? Giant or regular hardware?
> 
> And is this still available somewhere (hopefully for sale)?
> 
> Thanks!



Cannot tell anything from these photos..??  If you saw this on a website.. maybe if you post the link to the site..??


----------



## Miss D.I.

HI there!  Can someone help me name my bag?? I'm thinking of selling it on ebay and I have no idea what it is called! haha, isn't that awful?  Let me know if you need more pictures, of the inside label, serial number etc  Mwah!  TIA!


----------



## christymarie340

Miss D.I. said:


> HI there! Can someone help me name my bag?? I'm thinking of selling it on ebay and I have no idea what it is called! haha, isn't that awful? Let me know if you need more pictures, of the inside label, serial number etc  Mwah! TIA!


 

Looks like a Black GGH day!


----------



## christymarie340

can anyone id this color please?..tag says 06..is it caramel as listed?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-cara...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Miss D.I.

christymarie340 said:


> Looks like a Black GGH day!


  Oh gosh, now I sound dumb, what is ggh?  giant something? hahaha, sorry!


----------



## christymarie340

Miss D.I. said:


> Oh gosh, now I sound dumb, what is ggh? giant something? hahaha, sorry!


 
hehe, sorry...giant gold hardware


----------



## pinaygirl1208

_*hi ladies and gents ! Does this day bag look like camel or cognac.. TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-BALEN...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
*_


----------



## christymarie340

pinaygirl1208 said:


> _*hi ladies and gents ! Does this day bag look like camel or cognac.. TIA*_
> _*http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Paris-Brown-Motorcycle-Bag-Purse_W0QQitemZ320349123336QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem*_


 

I'm not an expert, but I would say cognac


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

hi ladies ... i would like to identify the red vibrant colour i saw in a store 2 or 3 years ago ( idon't remember)it was a strawberry red   with no orange in it, i suppose it was a tomato  (or maybe a rouge vif or vermillion?) it was similar to this picture...what is this fab red?thank you


----------



## mmmsc

christymarie340 said:


> can anyone id this color please?..tag says 06..is it caramel as listed?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-caramel-city-handbag_W0QQitemZ110363769321QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item110363769321&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


Somebody grabbed that beauty quick...damn!!


----------



## mmmsc

Looks like 05 rouge theatre ?





CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> hi ladies ... i would like to identify the red vibrant colour i saw in a store 2 or 3 years ago ( idon't remember)it was a strawberry red   with no orange in it, i suppose it was a tomato  (or maybe a rouge vif or vermillion?) it was similar to this picture...what is this fab red?thank you


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

uhmmm no  idon't think is 05


----------



## jav821

Hi everyone.. pls help me identify the color name of this bbag tags says No 1938 V and it was told a Sahara but I say Natural???

Thanks!


----------



## pinkboudoir

*chloeglamour*, Could it be Rouge Vif?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

pinkboudoir said:


> *chloeglamour*, Could it be Rouge Vif?


 
yes i suppose it could be rouge vif or tomato? but i am not surethank you


----------



## HandbagAngel

jav821 said:


> Hi everyone.. pls help me identify the color name of this bbag tags says No 1938 V and it was told a Sahara but I say Natural???
> 
> Thanks!


 







I think this is Sahara since it has more gold/yellow tone than Natural IMO.


----------



## TMitch6542

Hi,
Can you help me identify the color and year of this bag please?


----------



## Miss D.I.

christymarie340 said:


> hehe, sorry...giant gold hardware



yay!  thanks!


----------



## HandbagAngel

Quote:
Originally Posted by *jav821* 

 
_Hi everyone.. pls help me identify the color name of this bbag tags says No 1938 V and it was told a Sahara but I say Natural???

Thanks!_



HandbagAngel said:


> I think this is Sahara since it has more gold/yellow tone than Natural IMO.


 

Sorry!  I was wrong.  This should be 2007 Natural.


----------



## sarag505

Originally, the seller had this bag listed as Ruby, but then I guess someone corrected her and said it was Sanguine. The tags for the bag are from 08 however, and isn't Sanguine an 09 color? I'm not sure if its the lighting that's making the bag look darker...What do you ladies think this is...Ruby or Sanguine? TIA 


http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-MID-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## lindse

Can you help me find out the color of this bag? It is a City bought fall 2007, but I don´t think it matches the colors of the color palettes?










Thanks!


----------



## Jira

F/W 07 Vert Fonce City 



lindse said:


> Can you help me find out the color of this bag? It is a City bought fall 2007, but I don´t think it matches the colors of the color palettes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## missaznpirate

I won this bag, can you girls identify the year this box was made? Thanks!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=280318178534


----------



## HandbagAngel

What style is this one?  Is it a WE?  How comes it has a detachable strap?


----------



## dizzywizzy

HandbagAngel said:


> What style is this one?  Is it a WE?  How comes it has a detachable strap?



Look how long the handles are too!!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

dizzywizzy said:


> Look how long the handles are too!!!


 

I know.... Why Bal doesn't make something like this?   Could this be a protocol style and never put in production?


----------



## mmmsc

dizzywizzy said:


> Look how long the handles are too!!!


It's fake!! We talked about this once before. It was a style they faked and a few models carried it.


----------



## shoppingholic

anyone has a clue which model/year/colour and price this bag is?

thanks heaps!


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

Looks like 08 pale magenta city.  I don't think we can discuss prices here!


----------



## shoppingholic

OOops.. =) 

thanks so much! i'm definitely getting it then!


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

I would!!!!!!!


----------



## akina3

Shoppingholic: looks like its a purchase? Congrats, where did you find her?


----------



## shoppingholic

its a bag that is just slightly worn in, at an amazing steal... i gather that it is probably at least 70% off the cost price!


----------



## akina3

uhmmm, where...pm me.  So curious, u make us.


----------



## shoppingholic

quite new to using this forum!!! not sure how to PM!!! OOOps....


----------



## pinkboudoir

That's a GORGEOUS Pale Mag 08. The ref section has the retail price in USD, so if you look it up, check for City RH price.


----------



## shoppingholic

*pinkboudoir*> thats really really helpful. am completely new to balenciaga bags but have been lusting after them, will have heaps to learn about them!


----------



## lindse

What kind of leather would a First with this number be made of:
 n1832u
I think U is F/W 2007..but kind of leather did B use there?


----------



## Addy

Please take the time to read the Welcome thread as this type of question belongs in the Identify This Balenciaga thread in the Reference Library.

Welcome!


----------



## Jira

lindse said:


> What kind of leather would a First with this number be made of:
> n1832u
> I think U is F/W 2007..but kind of leather did B use there?



F/W 07 Firsts were made of Chevre (goatskin)


----------



## christymarie340

is this bubblegum? TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/1695-AUTH-BALEN...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Conni618

christymarie340 said:


> is this bubblegum? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1695-AUTH-BALENCIAGA-ARENA-GIANT-CITY-CLASSIC-FUS-PINK_W0QQitemZ170312944747QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item170312944747&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318




This looks good.  Just to be extra careful, you should ask to see a straight on shot of a bale. 

 I'd guess Bubblegum.  Best to ask the seller, or do some comparisons with the Reference library for 08 colors.


----------



## christymarie340

Conni618 said:


> This looks good. Just to be extra careful, you should ask to see a straight on shot of a bale.
> 
> I'd guess Bubblegum. Best to ask the seller, or do some comparisons with the Reference library for 08 colors.


 
thanks...the seller says fuschia, and in some lighting it looks like bublegum, but then I see a little myabe ameth/mag? (both 08) ....anyway, thanks


----------



## HandbagAngel

mmmsc said:


> It's fake!! We talked about this once before. It was a style they faked and a few models carried it.


 
  I thought I was dreaming.


----------



## namja_girl

Hello ladies, I bought this bag from an online seller recently but need some help in identifying the season and color. From the reference library, I thought it's from year 2005 Pre-Spring Taupe color. When I brought it to a Balenciaga boutique, the SA told me the bag is authentic, but it's more likely a 2007 F/W Mastic color. 

The silver tag display the number as: N 1614 A 115748
The serial number behind the tag is: 115748 3444

Can anyone help to confirm the season and color? Thanks so much!


----------



## Jira

namja_girl said:


> Hello ladies, I bought this bag from an online seller recently but need some help in identifying the season and color. From the reference library, I thought it's from year 2005 Pre-Spring Taupe color. When I brought it to a Balenciaga boutique, the SA told me the bag is authentic, but it's more likely a 2007 F/W Mastic color.
> 
> The silver tag display the number as: N 1614 A 115748
> The serial number behind the tag is: 115748 3444
> 
> Can anyone help to confirm the season and color? Thanks so much!



The SA is incorrect; it is not neither Mastic nor from 07. The A on the tag means it's from S/S 05. A lovely Taupe City, enjoy!


----------



## pinkboudoir

sarag505 said:


> Originally, the seller had this bag listed as Ruby, but then I guess someone corrected her and said it was Sanguine. The tags for the bag are from 08 however, and isn't Sanguine an 09 color? I'm not sure if its the lighting that's making the bag look darker...What do you ladies think this is...Ruby or Sanguine? TIA
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-MID-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50



I saw that bag a day or two ago. Based on the smooth texture of the bag & the hue in some of the pics, it sure looks like Ruby.


----------



## pinkboudoir

*namja_girl,* Your bag is GORGEOUS & it sure does not look like Mastic.


----------



## pinkboudoir

christymarie340 said:


> is this bubblegum? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1695-AUTH-BALEN...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318



It's Pale Mag 08, the leather tag looks like a typical Pale Mag leather. BG08 has not so pink zipper tape. Lots of Pale Mag & BG on this thread,

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-color-reference/pink-color-family-pics-only-140429-3.html


----------



## namja_girl

Hi Jira, thanks for confirming it is indeed a Taupe. 

Thanks pinkboudoir, for your compliments!

And oh, btw, does anyone know how can I get the strap replaced? The original seller lost the strap and the SA told me they will not be able to order a new one from headquarters as it is a very old color so most likely they won't have the leather anymore.


----------



## aki_sato

Have you tried BalNY? 


namja_girl said:


> Hi Jira, thanks for confirming it is indeed a Taupe.
> 
> Thanks pinkboudoir, for your compliments!
> 
> And oh, btw, does anyone know how can I get the strap replaced? The original seller lost the strap and the SA told me they will not be able to order a new one from headquarters as it is a very old color so most likely they won't have the leather anymore.


----------



## yakachoo

namja_girl said:


> Hello ladies, I bought this bag from an online seller recently but need some help in identifying the season and color. From the reference library, I thought it's from year 2005 Pre-Spring Taupe color. When I brought it to a Balenciaga boutique, the SA told me the bag is authentic, but it's more likely a 2007 F/W Mastic color.
> 
> The silver tag display the number as: N 1614 A 115748
> The serial number behind the tag is: 115748 3444
> 
> Can anyone help to confirm the season and color? Thanks so much!



The bag is 2005, not 2007. Love the bag!


----------



## akina3

HandbagAngel said:


> I thought I was dreaming.




Models used fakes,OMG? It would indeed be great to have it in this style.
Hey this looks like a weekender isn't it? 

I do know of some buyers who purchased an authentic City but requested to get additional hardware of the Part time strap to affix it on the City.  Could this be the case of what the models did? (the only thing is which Bal style strap could be that long?)  Hence, is it still a fake?


----------



## csewallh

Does anyone have more info about this bag? I know its a First, but its different.


----------



## namja_girl

aki_sato said:


> Have you tried BalNY?


Where is BalNY? Do you mean the Balenciaga New York store? Sorry for asking a silly question. I'm does not live in US, so not familar with the store names.. Do you have their email addr?


----------



## mona_danya

Does anyone know the official colour for the bag on the right?? it looks too dark for Sahara but its GORGEOUS!


----------



## mmmsc

mona_danya said:


> Does anyone know the official colour for the bag on the right?? it looks too dark for Sahara but its GORGEOUS!


Looks like sandstone.


----------



## mmmsc

csewallh said:


> Does anyone have more info about this bag? I know its a First, but its different.


That was made in around 2003 I think. Suede zip bag. I have this in burgundy. It's cool.


----------



## verty

mona_danya said:


> Does anyone know the official colour for the bag on the right?? it looks too dark for Sahara but its GORGEOUS!



Don't think it's Sandstone - this bag has yellow undertones, I'm going to guess Mastic


----------



## Tori

Is there any way to tell what year my Mini Classique is from?


----------



## csewallh

mmmsc said:


> That was made in around 2003 I think. Suede zip bag. I have this in burgundy. It's cool.



Thanks!


----------



## the-chus

Could we see the front side of the inside tag?



Tori said:


> Is there any way to tell what year my Mini Classique is from?


----------



## HandbagAngel

mona_danya said:


> Does anyone know the official colour for the bag on the right?? it looks too dark for Sahara but its GORGEOUS!


 
I think it is 2007 Mastic.


----------



## peachiesncream

what colour is this?? 

tia


----------



## imee

hi guys and dolls, can you please tell me what model is this bag..i am thinking of getting it!!!


----------



## wander

Looks like a Black Giant Silver Hardware City.  This is a lovely bag.  A great choice.  Be sure to post it on the 'Authenticate this' thread under Bal Shopping just to be sure its authentic.  Good Luck!


----------



## pinkboudoir

That's a GH City like wander said. You might want to post in the following thread in future.

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/identify-this-balenciaga-397784-21.html#post10309748


----------



## mickey

Does anyone know what's the name/color of the bag that Alessandra Ambrosio is carrying and if it is still available to purchase? It is a light gray color. I am going to attempt to attach a photo, but in case I fail it is on page 135 of the celebrities with balenciaga thread. Thanks!!


----------



## Tori

the-chus said:


> Could we see the front side of the inside tag?



It's a plain black leather tag that says BALENCIAGA PARIS.  Sorry - the pic is a little blurry.


----------



## Dancedancedance

Colour of this one please - Officier or Navy? Thanks!

http://www.raffaello-network.com/de...schen---Fr&uuml;hling-Sommer-2009---CITY.html


----------



## ahking888

*2009 limited edition?!* 
i saw this on a forum... the girl said that this is a 2009 limited edition bbag...  i have never seen this style of leather before.. anyone ssaw this b4?


----------



## Jira

ahking888 said:


> *2009 limited edition?!*
> i saw this on a forum... the girl said that this is a 2009 limited edition bbag...  i have never seen this style of leather before.. anyone ssaw this b4?



This is a legit style. In your original thread, HandbagAngel posted a picture of a similarly-textured Bbag. It's kind of a funky cousin to the City


----------



## Jira

Dancedancedance said:


> Colour of this one please - Officier or Navy? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.raffaello-network.com/de...schen---Fr&uuml;hling-Sommer-2009---CITY.html



SAs and stores use several different names, but Officier is the official name on the swatch I believe.


----------



## Pandy

what colour is this bag please? im not sure the year


----------



## Pandy

ahking888 said:


> *2009 limited edition?!*
> i saw this on a forum... the girl said that this is a 2009 limited edition bbag...  i have never seen this style of leather before.. anyone ssaw this b4?


 
omg am i allowed to comment? that bag looks like a black city got some sort of disease and grew warts all over it..yuck!


----------



## fashionswapper

sorry if this has been asked before, but which style is this? I can't peg it as any of the styles in the hobo/messenger reference thread.


----------



## the-chus

This is a new style of 09 F/W. Don't really know the style name though. But believe that we will see it IRL and know it soon.



fashionswapper said:


> sorry if this has been asked before, but which style is this? I can't peg it as any of the styles in the hobo/messenger reference thread.


----------



## the-chus

First of all. Not sure if the bag in the pic is authentic or not.

If it's authentic I would say it's looking like 05 Turquoise.




Pandy said:


> what colour is this bag please? im not sure the year


----------



## the-chus

It's hard to tell... it's from either 04 or 05 - but the feel of the leather makes me think it's from 2005.



Tori said:


> It's a plain black leather tag that says BALENCIAGA PARIS. Sorry - the pic is a little blurry.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Pandy said:


> what colour is this bag please? im not sure the year


 






I couldn't really tell its color.  IMO it is between 05 Turquoise and 07 Aquamarine.  Where did you get this photo?


----------



## Pandy

HandbagAngel said:


> I couldn't really tell its color. IMO it is between 05 Turquoise and 07 Aquamarine. Where did you get this photo?


 
i thought it looked like an in between colour! i found it on a consignment store website, but i'll have to go back and check which ones as i have been to several lately to find my perfect bbag addition!


----------



## NaDaButBAGS

Which year and what are the names of these green???

Is the 1st pic Origan?

Pic 2 & 4 pine & emerald, which is which??

Have no idea what the 3rd pic is.  The color looks very dark.


----------



## Pink_Katana

I think it's sapin


----------



## the-chus

1. Vert Thyme;
2. Emerald;
3. Sapin;
4. Pine.


----------



## Addy

Please post your question in the Identify This Balenciaga thread in the Reference Library. Please take the time to read the Welcome thread for information on how this forum is set up.

Welcome!


----------



## pursemonkey

I'm not familiar with the style name on this one. Could someone please tell me style/color/season? Thanks so much in advance for your help!!


----------



## saythis

isn't that part of the cherche midi line of bags? I saw that at the Decades two sample sale...really cute!


----------



## pursemonkey

Thank you! I just bought it!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

Pandy said:


> i thought it looked like an in between colour! i found it on a consignment store website, but i'll have to go back and check which ones as i have been to several lately to find my perfect bbag addition!


 
I asked this question just want to make sure it is authentic.  Please post its link at the ATB thread before you purchase it.


----------



## Conni618

mickey said:


> Does anyone know what's the name/color of the bag that Alessandra Ambrosio is carrying and if it is still available to purchase? It is a light gray color. I am going to attempt to attach a photo, but in case I fail it is on page 135 of the celebrities with balenciaga thread. Thanks!!



I noticed it too!  It's a 2008 Fall/Winter GSH Argent City Bag.  Beautiful.  Love the giant silver hardware on this particular color.

Probably very hard to find in stores now, but maybe not impossible.  Certainly there's always consignors or ebay.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Hi, need your expertise to identify this color for me, is this 07 violet?

http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330311069463&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT

TIA


----------



## aki_sato

Celia, I think it is! 
The leather characteristic looks like typical 07 - distressed and veiny..

Sapphire is more smoother..



Celia_Hish said:


> Hi, need your expertise to identify this color for me, is this 07 violet?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330311069463&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEDWX%3AIT
> 
> TIA


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

yess it is a 07 violet !!! i am sure


----------



## beauxgoris

*Pistachio city????*


----------



## Celia_Hish

aki_sato said:


> Celia, I think it is!
> The leather characteristic looks like typical 07 - distressed and veiny..
> 
> Sapphire is more smoother..



thanks so much sweetie.  It seems like it's 07 violet too.


----------



## Celia_Hish

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> yess it is a 07 violet !!! i am sure



Really...sounds great!~


----------



## jackietong

QUESTION: what style is GIANT HANDLE? >>>this is from a stocklist given to me. TIA


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ No idea what a Giant Handle is. Stock list from whom? And what's the price on it?


----------



## jackietong

here's what Cultstatus sent me...IMO its a flat clutch?!! what ya think?

​


----------



## jackietong

Priced at 1086 AUD


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ That would be a good guess! That might be my only guess...sorry I'm of no help here jackie.


----------



## REREsaurus

Def a Pistachio City.

Drools.



beauxgoris said:


> *Pistachio city????*


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Thanks RERE, I thought so but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ Anything for you dear *beaux.* Even though I have Granny, Pistachio is the one that I'll always be truly after. 

That color is unmistakably written in my heart.

(So is the way the Olsen's treat their bbags. And not in a good way!  )


----------



## jackietong

Thanks rere... I really think it's a flat clutch


----------



## jackietong

yep...flat clutch indeed...they just sent me pix..from the angle of the picture they sent it's as if the strap-used for the wrist- is attached to the bag.

*rere:* our guesses were right after all...


----------



## aki_sato

So are you the new lucky owner? 


Celia_Hish said:


> thanks so much sweetie.  It seems like it's 07 violet too.


----------



## pinkboudoir

jackietong said:


> here's what Cultstatus sent me...IMO its a flat clutch?!! what ya think?
> 
> View attachment 725269​



YES it is. I asked them before.


----------



## REREsaurus

jackietong said:


> yep...flat clutch indeed...they just sent me pix..from the angle of the picture they sent it's as if the strap-used for the wrist- is attached to the bag.
> 
> *rere:* our guesses were right after all...


 
Nice! Where do they come up with these names anyhow? "Giant Handle flat bag with studs on it." LOL.


----------



## beauxgoris

Is this pistachio or apple?


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ Apple.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^I thought so too. I guess the flash made it appear a bit lighter. I think apple is growing on me - or maybe I'm just feeling "springy"?


----------



## christymarie340

can anyone identify this color?: TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Jira

christymarie340 said:


> can anyone identify this color?: TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balenciaga-Coral-Red-Handbag-bag_W0QQitemZ330318676078QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item330318676078&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



S/S 08 Coral


----------



## christymarie340

thanks Jira


----------



## nicole2730

hey everyone.  i hope someone can help me out.  this is *nicole2730* btw!!

i have this bag, i have no idea what it's called - corey at RDC referred to it as a "pocket sac" but i don't know what year it is (i have a hunch it's either an 03 or an 04 due to the leather and the leather tag) but other than that, i'm clueless...


----------



## rollergirl

beauxgoris said:


> Is this pistachio or apple?



This really understates the Kermity quality of apple green.  It's a much more Xtreme green.


----------



## juicy couture jen

Is this periwinkle or sky blue? I ask this because the seller has tags from 2008 1.  Thanks!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320353341840&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## aki_sato

Colour wise - it looks more like 07 Glacier Blue/Periwinkle than 08 SB..
perhaps the seller has mixed the tags?



juicy couture jen said:


> Is this periwinkle or sky blue? I ask this because the seller has tags from 2008 1. Thanks!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320353341840&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## aki_sato

Nic, I won't be able to offer help cos my knowledge in Bbags are so much less than yours or RDC!

but like you said, based on the leather tag, if it's not 03 must be early 04..

gorgeous bag though!!!


nicole2730 said:


> hey everyone. i hope someone can help me out. this is *nicole2730* btw!!
> 
> i have this bag, i have no idea what it's called - corey at RDC referred to it as a "pocket sac" but i don't know what year it is (i have a hunch it's either an 03 or an 04 due to the leather and the leather tag) but other than that, i'm clueless...


----------



## juicy couture jen

aki_sato said:


> Colour wise - it looks more like 07 Glacier Blue/Periwinkle than 08 SB..
> perhaps the seller has mixed the tags?



Thanks aki! I'm guessing too that the tags are mixed up.  But I'm not too sure though.  The distressing makes it look like bleu glacier.


----------



## aki_sato

agree!
and I thought the colour is too subtle to be the pop 08 SB..


juicy couture jen said:


> Thanks aki! I'm guessing too that the tags are mixed up.  But I'm not too sure though. * The distressing makes it look like bleu glacier*.


----------



## livy1888

Hi Ladies, can anyone help identify the color of part time please? I'm guessing 07 Rouille right or wrong? TIA!!!


----------



## csewallh

What size is Heidi Montag's bag?


----------



## english_girl_900

^^City, regular hardware.


----------



## csewallh

^thanks.


----------



## chica1

Hello everyone!  I'm not really familiar with Balenciaga but I love this bag.  Is this new?  I thought the part-time looked a bit different from this tote?  TIA!!
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2008_pink_part_time_tote


----------



## the-chus

It looks like Rouille to me too.



livy1888 said:


> Hi Ladies, can anyone help identify the color of part time please? I'm guessing 07 Rouille right or wrong? TIA!!!


----------



## the-chus

This is not the Part Time we usually talk about, and I don't think it's a new style either. Never saw it before though. Could you ask the seller to provide pics for both sides of the inside tag? There should be a style number at the back of the tag and with that number we can do a little reseach on it.



chica1 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm not really familiar with Balenciaga but I love this bag. Is this new? I thought the part-time looked a bit different from this tote? TIA!!
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2008_pink_part_time_tote


----------



## BHmommy

think it's called the "polo tote."  someone posted a pic of theirs a while back in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/something-new-polo-tote-pictues-354337.html




chica1 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm not really familiar with Balenciaga but I love this bag. Is this new? I thought the part-time looked a bit different from this tote? TIA!!
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2008_pink_part_time_tote


----------



## chica1

^^ Thanks, The-chus and BHmommy!  I love that bag!  I have to have it!!!


----------



## vivi1205

I purchased this gorgeous bag from a reputable seller back in 2007. She called it a "Gray Motorcycle" bag, but I couldn't find that info anywhere on the tag . Wondering if you guys could help me ID the colour. I'm guessing the bag is a First ?! I thought (or hoped!) the colour was INK, but now I'm doubting myself :s. TIA !!!!

*Interior light*:






*Natural light*:





*Tag*:


----------



## REREsaurus

That is a lovely 2004 Grey First? (Most defnitely NOT Ink since Ink is blue/purple.) Could you check the inner silver tag? 

Since maybe it looks like the Gray from 2005 instead. The silver tag will tell you for sure using this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-every-bal-color-year-season-ever-141613.html


----------



## Livia1

Holy crap, that's one gorgeous bag  It's 04 grey.


----------



## vivi1205

REREsaurus said:


> That is a lovely 2004 Grey First? (Most defnitely NOT Ink since Ink is blue/purple.) Could you check the inner silver tag?
> 
> Since maybe it looks like the Gray from 2005 instead. The silver tag will tell you for sure using this thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-every-bal-color-year-season-ever-141613.html



Thank you! I need to check out that thread, but I know I will have a hard time figuring out the coding :shame:.

Here's a pic of the inner silver tag:


----------



## vivi1205

Livia1 said:


> Holy crap, that's one gorgeous bag  It's 04 grey.



Thank you *Livia1*! I think I'm ready for some colour now !


----------



## REREsaurus

Hmmm.... here is a list for all the "B" colors and I don't see a gray listed as a "B" color:

*2004 C 1 - S/S Indigo
2004 C 1 - S/S Orange
2004 C 1 - S/S Seafoam
2004 C 1 - S/S Turquoise
2004 C 1 - S/S Dark Turquoise
2004 C 1 - S/S Dolma Green
2004 C 1 - S/S Green
2004 C 1 - S/S Grey
2004 C 1 - S/S White
2004 C 1 - S/S White
2004 C 1 - S/S Yellow
2004 C 1 - S/S Sky Blue
2004 C 1 - S/S Taupe
2004 C 1 - S/S Teal
2004 C 1 - S/S True Red
2004 C 1 - S/S Apple Green
2004 C 1 - S/S Black
2004 C 1 - S/S Bubblegum Pink
2004 C 1 - S/S Black
2004 B 3 - F/W Kaki
2004 B 3 - F/W Lilac
2004 B 3 - F/W Marigold
2004 B 3 - F/W Anis
2004 B 3 - F/W Black
2004 B 3 - F/W Rose
2004 B 3 - F/W Turquoise
2004 B 3 - F/W White
2004 B 3 - F/W Eggplant
2004 B 3 - F/W Pistachio
2004 B 3 - F/W Marron*

Could it be that 2004 Gray is acutally supposed to be a "C" color instead of a "B" color (for different seasons...)?? 

Help! *Nicole*, help!



vivi1205 said:


> Thank you! I need to check out that thread, but I know I will have a hard time figuring out the coding :shame:.
> 
> Here's a pic of the inner silver tag:


----------



## vivi1205

OMG...could I have a FAKE!!!!?????


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ I don't think so. 

Post your bag in the Authenticate Balenciaga so we can help you with that there.


----------



## fxvanleeuwen

I think TAUPE, lovely

Greetings    FX


----------



## Livia1

REREsaurus said:


> Hmmm.... here is a list for all the "B" colors and I don't see a gray listed as a "B" color:
> 
> *2004 C 1 - S/S Indigo
> 2004 C 1 - S/S Orange
> 2004 C 1 - S/S Seafoam
> 2004 C 1 - S/S Turquoise
> 2004 C 1 - S/S Dark Turquoise
> 2004 C 1 - S/S Dolma Green
> 2004 C 1 - S/S Green
> 2004 C 1 - S/S Grey
> 2004 C 1 - S/S White
> 2004 C 1 - S/S White
> 2004 C 1 - S/S Yellow
> 2004 C 1 - S/S Sky Blue
> 2004 C 1 - S/S Taupe
> 2004 C 1 - S/S Teal
> 2004 C 1 - S/S True Red
> 2004 C 1 - S/S Apple Green
> 2004 C 1 - S/S Black
> 2004 C 1 - S/S Bubblegum Pink
> 2004 C 1 - S/S Black
> 2004 B 3 - F/W Kaki
> 2004 B 3 - F/W Lilac
> 2004 B 3 - F/W Marigold
> 2004 B 3 - F/W Anis
> 2004 B 3 - F/W Black
> 2004 B 3 - F/W Rose
> 2004 B 3 - F/W Turquoise
> 2004 B 3 - F/W White
> 2004 B 3 - F/W Eggplant
> 2004 B 3 - F/W Pistachio
> 2004 B 3 - F/W Marron*
> 
> Could it be that 2004 Gray is acutally supposed to be a "C" color instead of a "B" color (for different seasons...)??
> 
> Help! *Nicole*, help!





I'm sure someone will know this.


----------



## vivi1205

REREsaurus said:


> ^^ I don't think so.
> 
> Post your bag in the Authenticate Balenciaga so we can help you with that there.



Oh, I see you've already posted the link! TY ! Should I still post pics in the authentication thread?!


----------



## vivi1205

fxvanleeuwen said:


> I think TAUPE, lovely
> 
> Greetings    FX



I think taupe is under "C" as well! Oh no! :s


----------



## ckh04

Vivi, I wouldn't worry - I have a 2004 F/W Grey WE and it has a "B" silver interior tag. I'm pretty sure Bal made 2 greys in 2004 - S/S had pewter hardware and F/W had regular hardware.  Here's a pic of mine: 





HTH!


----------



## badbananagirl

It looks exactly like my 05 grey first


----------



## ckh04

Just wanted to add.....Here's a link from the reference section showing the 2004 F/W Grey: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-colors-by-season/2004-fall-winter-140516.html


----------



## vivi1205

ckh04 said:


> Just wanted to add.....Here's a link from the reference section showing the 2004 F/W Grey:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-colors-by-season/2004-fall-winter-140516.html



THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU ! Can we see a pic of your WE ?!


----------



## REREsaurus

vivi1205 said:


> Oh, I see you've already posted the link! TY ! Should I still post pics in the authentication thread?!



You're welcome.

I think you're in the clear though, the bag looks authentic. It could just be a mix-up of info and/or silver tags.

Your bag looks like it has the "blue" lining on it, you see where the seams are glued together? It looks bluish, which is what the 04 Gray has. I think its Fall/Winter 2004, not Spring/Summer. (Therefore the reference library might be incorrect).

Where are all the experts around here?


----------



## fxvanleeuwen

Please look at the rivets how do they look, like this Marroon 2004. It had big rivets withouth notches.
I think its the grey where the sites of the leather look blueisch.






Hugs FX


----------



## bnsuki

can any one identify the color of this first? I saw it on this japanese magazine, its so cute for summer!! Here it is!! It's so adorable!!


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ Either...

2004 Light Turquoise
2008 Turquoise
2009 Blue Layette
2009 Maldives

It's probably either of the 2009 models depending on how recent your magazine is.


----------



## REREsaurus

vivi1205 said:


> Oh, I see you've already posted the link! TY ! Should I still post pics in the authentication thread?!


 
Here you are, this is what the expert said:



nicole2730 said:


> this is an 04 grey first, regardless of what our tPF chart says.
> it's authentic, you should reassure her so she doesn't freak out even more!!


 
The tpf chart looks to be missing some info.


----------



## bnsuki

REREsaurus said:


> ^^ Either...
> 
> 2004 Light Turquoise
> 2008 Turquoise
> 2009 Blue Layette
> 2009 Maldives
> 
> It's probably either of the 2009 models depending on how recent your magazine is.


Hi REREsaurus^^,

the magazine is really recent like may 2009, so which 09 color do you think it is? It looks more like Maldives to me?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ Agreed! If I had to choose a color, I'd say Maldives.

Lovely color...


----------



## the-chus

2009 maldives or blue layette, depends on your pic's quality (whether it shows the real color on your magazine's pic).

Maldives has slight green undertone and blue layette is a pure light sky blue.




bnsuki said:


> can any one identify the color of this first? I saw it on this japanese magazine, its so cute for summer!! Here it is!! It's so adorable!!


----------



## ruthfmc

I got this Day for a steal off of fbay - $470.  It's actually in pretty good shape - a bit of darkening on the whipstitching (not much), and the tassels were split (but there was a new set).  The colour is definitely not pure white - it looks a bit oxidized, but still a lovely, even, creamy tone.  

I have no tags, but I'm wondering if anyone can venture a guess as to the colour?  I included a pic of the interior - there really isn't a very big difference in colour, so I can't imagine that this started out as something starkly white.

The leather, by the way, is TDF...smooshy and smells incredible.  I know I'm brave for getting white; I won't use it every day, but I can't wait to show her off on sunny summer days!

With flash...





Close up






Comparison to original colour on the inside





No flash






Modeling (no flash)


----------



## REREsaurus

I'd bet my bottom dollar that is 2006 White!! I had an 06 White Box that looked just like that.

Congrats on the perfect summer bag!


----------



## vivi1205

REREsaurus said:


> Here you are, this is what the expert said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tpf chart looks to be missing some info.



Thank you for your help *RERE* and *Nicole*. You guys are super duper sweet !

And sorry mods for posting a new thread...didn't search hard enough for this thread!!! My bad!


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ NP. Now go out and enjoy! That oldie is in mint condition...


----------



## ruthfmc

REREsaurus said:


> I'd bet my bottom dollar that is 2006 White!! I had an 06 White Box that looked just like that.
> 
> Congrats on the perfect summer bag!


 
Thanks Rere....now all I need is some SUN!


----------



## juicy couture jen

ruthfmc, gorgeous white day, such a steal of a deal.


----------



## REREsaurus

ruthfmc said:


> Thanks Rere....now all *I need is some SUN*!



Soon enough, you'll get your sun!

Helluva price. Enjoy it.


----------



## Riley Paige

can anyone tell me what bag style this Bal Ashlee Simpson is wearing?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## linhbee

Could someone please help me ID this bag? 

Thank you a bunch!!! :kiss:


----------



## the-chus

Saw this pic in "celebrities with bbags" thread and I found this bag is interesting. The size looks like a Work or a WE (definitely not a City or PT) to me but it is with a strap? No "bunny ears", and the handles are sooooo long... And if you pay attention you will find there is a metal label thing on the front pocket. 

What is this? Is it an oldie??^^


----------



## english_girl_900

^^No, it's a fake.


----------



## amnA-

Black GGH city? 






... and this one?





TIA!


----------



## justchic

the-chus said:


> Saw this pic in "celebrities with bbags" thread and I found this bag is interesting. The size looks like a Work or a WE (definitely not a City or PT) to me but it is with a strap? No "bunny ears", and the handles are sooooo long... And if you pay attention you will find there is a metal label thing on the front pocket.
> 
> What is this? Is it an oldie??^^


Oh ..... What a gorgeous bag .... It might be a prototype ? ..... I wish someone will provide the answer as I always dream of a work with shoulder strap and this one is pretty close to what I imagine ... Also I was wondering if balenciaga does made to order like Hermes does ?


----------



## HandbagAngel

justchic said:


> Oh ..... What a gorgeous bag .... It might be a prototype ? ..... I wish someone will provide the answer as I always dream of a work with shoulder strap and this one is pretty close to what I imagine ... Also I was wondering if balenciaga does made to order like Hermes does ?


 

Unfortunatly, this is not a Balenciaga; or, I should say it is fake.  Bal never made a style like this - WE doesn't have a strap nor a metal label outside.


----------



## HandbagAngel

amnA- said:


> Black GGH city?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!


 

The first one looks a Black GGH City.  

The second one looks a Sandstone GGH City.


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^^ But the sandstone city has a PT strap on it, right?


----------



## beauxgoris

I'm pretty sure Kate's sunnies are Balenciaga. Does anyone know the style name or number (or anything about them)? TIA!

http://img260.imagevenue.com/img.ph...-13_-_With_Bunny_ears_in_LA_524_122_547lo.jpg


----------



## justchic

HandbagAngel said:


> Unfortunatly, this is not a Balenciaga; or, I should say it is fake.  Bal never made a style like this - WE doesn't have a strap nor a metal label outside.


So ......Lovely fake ..... .... So SORRY to say that . ..... but the shape is really great .... I really love the shape and the look too .....


----------



## the-chus

english_girl_900 said:


> ^^No, it's a fake.


 
Oh yeah, that's what I thought! Thanks for the confirmation. But have to admit that this fake looks good on her though, lol


----------



## the-chus

pilatesworks said:


> ^^^^^ But the sandstone city has a PT strap on it, right?


 
haha, you noticed that! Yes the strap is tooo long for a city.


----------



## amnA-

HandbagAngel said:


> The first one looks a Black GGH City.
> 
> The second one looks a Sandstone GGH City.



Thanks Angel! Sandstone is from 2007? Any chance of scoring one around now? pt or city?


----------



## HandbagAngel

amnA- said:


> Thanks Angel! Sandstone is from 2007? Any chance of scoring one around now? pt or city?


 
Yes, Sandstone is 2007 color.  GGH combo is even harder to get.  I guess your best chances are either consignment store or auction sites.  The picture shown earlier, the size is a City, but strap is longer.


----------



## amnA-

^ hmmm yeah i just looked up the city handles.. the size is longgeerrr


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

PLEASE GIRLS i need your help , i don't know if i posted it in the right session....i received an email from PARIS GEORGE V BOUTIQUE   ,the SA   answered me saying:

"we  have electric blue ,magenta and el. yellow left in  THESE STYLES:

-MARINE( please enlighten me what is this style??omg!!)
- SEAU    


 I don't know  these styles  am i stupid ??


----------



## christymarie340

hey ladies, can you identify this color please? TIA


----------



## Jira

christymarie340 said:


> hey ladies, can you identify this color please? TIA



Looks like 06 Camel to me


----------



## Jira

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> PLEASE GIRLS i need your help , i don't know if i posted it in the right session....i received an email from PARIS GEORGE V BOUTIQUE   ,the SA   answered me saying:
> 
> "we  have electric blue ,magenta and el. yellow left in  THESE STYLES:
> -MARINE( please enlighten me what is this style??omg!!)
> - SEAU
> I don't know  these styles  am i stupid ??



I'm not sure what Marine is, but here's what a Seau bag looks like:


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thnk you so much *JIRA*   well i don't like this style very much...i am going to find out what is"marine style"


----------



## Designer_Homme

*Hi All,*

*Can Kindly ID Colour of my Balenciaga Day Messenger? Is this truffle? The Balenciaga Tag read: 2007 3 141175 D94AY. I would like to know the colour so i can get matching small leather goods like coin purse etc, i love this colour if Weekender or Work bag is available i don't mind getting also. Thanks.*

*Attached below are pictures of my Balenciaga Day Messenger:*


----------



## chinkee21

Should be Sienna  You can check it out in the Reference Library Sub forum. Lovely bag!


----------



## Designer_Homme

chinkee21 said:


> Should be Sienna  You can check it out in the Reference Library Sub forum. Lovely bag!


 
*Hi There,*

*Thanks for the reply. I think Sienna has a more reddish undertone, mine seems more of rich mocca/chocolatey brown. Maybe can be due to lighting, does the Tag code tells it's colour?*


----------



## aki_sato

I agree with Chinkee - yours is definitely a Sienna 
For comparison, your Messenger is exactly like my Sienna Work. Plus the leather is so fluffy - typical 2007 leather 
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=740670&stc=1&d=1239793715


----------



## Designer_Homme

aki_sato said:


> I agree with Chinkee - yours is definitely a Sienna
> For comparison, your Messenger is exactly like my Sienna Work. Plus the leather is so fluffy - typical 2007 leather
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=740670&stc=1&d=1239793715


 
*Hi There,

Thanks for your reply & sharing. Your Work Bag is so nice, wish i had it too. I see, the leather is very smooshy & fluffy compared to other Balenciaga Bags, it's chevre not agneau. I love the colour, seldom use it, it is in pristine condition. *

*I have a Bally Messenger in dark brown, been using for long time, although abit beat up, slightly stretched at one side, their leather also got nice distressed, slouchy look after long time use.*


----------



## aki_sato

NP! 
Always a pleasure to share the goodness of 2007 beauties 

I love your messenger! It does looks so pristine and  *You should take it out more 

Yah, unfortunately 2007 is the final season Balenciaga uses Chevre *sniff sniff...

That's the beauty of Bbags huh?
The more broken in the bag is, the better the leather!

Good luck with finding 'lil accs for your gorgeous Messengers *n dont forget to post pics of them! 



Designer_Homme said:


> *Hi There,
> 
> Thanks for your reply & sharing. Your Work Bag is so nice, wish i had it too. I see, the leather is very smooshy & fluffy compared to other Balenciaga Bags, it's chevre not agneau. I love the colour, seldom use it, it is in pristine condition. *
> 
> *I have a Bally Messenger in dark brown, been using for long time, although abit beat up, slightly stretched at one side, their leather also got nice distressed, slouchy look after long time use.*


----------



## christymarie340

Jira said:


> Looks like 06 Camel to me


 
thanks Jira


----------



## Addy

Please post your question in the Identify This Balenciaga thread in the Reference Library. There are also color threads there for you to compare.

Good luck!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I am considering getting this besace messenger, but I am not sure about which color it is. The seller says that it is black, and it looks black on my screen, but my friend says that it looks like anthra or plomb on her screen.

Can you help me?
































Thanks in advance!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

i found these pictures on "celebrities " section  i am not sure of colors  ..the first gsh pt is anthra or black?

 the second seems to be a marine  ggh pt...?:wondering  thanks in advance


----------



## Pink_Katana

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> thnk you so much *JIRA* well i don't like this style very much...i am going to find out what is"marine style"


 
maybe this one is marine style .. it looks marine-ish 
http://www.barneys.com/Arena Giant Rope Duffle/00460804002660,default,pd.html


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

omg!! well i really don't like this style :greengrin:thanks for your help!!


----------



## goldbundles

i found a marine in http://www.styledrops.com/handbags-35237.html this might also be of help.


----------



## goldbundles

the style is not so great, though.


----------



## HelleV2

Hi you helpfull gals 

I got this Courier by mail yesterday, but no tags.

http://s734.photobucket.com/albums/ww341/HelleV2/?action=view&current=april2009170.jpg


So now of course I wonder - which colour and what year 
It has never been white - it's a kind of creamy color
Can any of you clever gals help me out ?? TIA

/Helle


----------



## Jira

goldbundles said:


> i found a marine in http://www.styledrops.com/handbags-35237.html this might also be of help.



I believe this is the Giant Folder style.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

yes that's not a marine style... anyway i think i won't like marine style


----------



## Jira

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> yes that's not a marine style... anyway i think i won't like marine style



Lol, can you ask the store to send you a picture? I'm curious about this style too, although it could very well be the one with the rope through it


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

yes, jira i asked but paris george v boutique doesn't send pictures

thanks


----------



## Style_Baby

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=740377&d=1239759100

What is this one?


----------



## Jira

Style_Baby said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=740377&d=1239759100
> What is this one?



Looks like a Black RH City, but the handles are too long. It could be fake.


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

What is this bag???


----------



## christymarie340

xxxjulybabyxxx said:


> What is this bag???


 
I believe its the pom pon


----------



## Style_Baby

Jira said:


> Looks like a Black RH City, but the handles are too long. It could be fake.



That's what I was thinking, too.  Just found it in the "Celebs" section.  I love the pic, but the bag just looks a little 'off', ya know? 

Thanks!


----------



## Mia Bella

Jira said:


> Looks like a Black RH City, but the handles are too long. It could be fake.



Wow, those handles ARE really long.


----------



## LostInBal

Style_Baby said:


> That's what I was thinking, too.  Just found it in the "Celebs" section.  I love the pic, but the bag just looks a little 'off', ya know?
> 
> Thanks!



Totally fake to me


----------



## lulussita

Hello Fans, what do you think is this bag on Nicole Richie? Thanks


----------



## lulussita

I mean the solid black, I just notice she has an additional stripped one in the first pic. i would like to know about the black. Thanks, I am wondering if its City or PT


----------



## satine112

it looks like a city to me.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Lulu: It's a city, no doubt


----------



## lulussita

Thanks for the input, I was confused with the Part Time as it looks that big.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^it's because Nicole is very small and skinny!


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^^^^yeah, my City does not look so big on me!


----------



## justifiedsins

Hellllllo dears.

I was browsing some fashion blogs and came across this very lovely BBag and was wondering if anyone could identify the style/colour?

It looks so slouchy and lovely!


----------



## Jira

Hi, please post your question in http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/identify-this-balenciaga-397784.html. Thank you!


----------



## justifiedsins

Hellllllo dears.

I was browsing some fashion blogs and came across this very gorgeous BBag and was wondering if anyone could identify the style/colour?

It looks so slouchy and lovely!


----------



## Pink_Katana

it looks like an RTT .. i think the color is saphire but it could be violet


----------



## livy1888

I think it's a 08 Sapphire brief with SGH


----------



## toety

Does anyone know when the TWEED bbag was released??? I am pretty sure that I am enquiring it but the seller doesn't know much about it... but I sure would like to know more about it as I love tweed... n bbags... so this is like a matchmade in heaven, no?


----------



## justifiedsins

livy1888 said:


> I think it's a 08 Sapphire brief with SGH




Thank you


----------



## ejsc55

What style is this bag?  TIA!!


----------



## Jira

Giant Covered Hardware Besace in* Saddle
*



ejsc55 said:


> What style is this bag?  TIA!!


----------



## gabrux

Hi girls, I have a problem, my husband gave me a present a Balenciaga bag the code is 2007 1 170934 BAC1A 894 cuir agneau plein fleur aniline, what is the name of the bag and the colour variant? Do you like it?
thanks in advance


----------



## beauxgoris

Please help. I'm *pretty* sure these sunnies are Balenciaga. Can someone tell me the make/model #. Thank you!


----------



## beauxgoris

one more:


----------



## Jira

^ *beaux*, could it be these? http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/balenciaga/Women/Sunglasses.aspx


----------



## ehc2010

this is a besace, but what color? thanks!


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^Charbon? Only a guess, I am not good at colors, not at all...
Is the Besace an open bag, no zip?


----------



## ehc2010

pilatesworks said:


> ^^^^Charbon? Only a guess, I am not good at colors, not at all...
> Is the Besace an open bag, no zip?



Yeah, I think there is no zip. I was hoping this was VF!!


----------



## pilatesworks

I cannot see the color of the material by the front zipper too well, but the material looks really brown to me, as opposed to olive-y which would indicate VF! 
But we have to wait for the experts to chime in!


----------



## gabrux

gabrux said:


> Hi girls, I have a problem, my husband gave me a present a Balenciaga bag the code is 2007 1 170934 BAC1A 894 cuir agneau plein fleur aniline, what is the name of the bag and the colour variant? Do you like it?
> thanks in advance


please, can you help me?


----------



## livy1888

gabrux I think your bag is a Balenciaga whistle bag, as seen on Katie Holmes.  As for the number indicated on the season card, it means that your bag is part of 2007 spring collection.  And the color I'm guessing it's truffle brown?


----------



## ejsc55

I must say that I really like this color combo!!  I wish the Besace has a zipper on top to close it!!


----------



## gabrux

livy1888 said:


> gabrux I think your bag is a Balenciaga whistle bag, as seen on Katie Holmes. As for the number indicated on the season card, it means that your bag is part of 2007 spring collection. And the color I'm guessing it's truffle brown?


 ohhh thank you very much!


----------



## VietlOtUs

What style and year is this ? Thanks


----------



## hansyu

im not sure if its real or not, but i think its 04 true red?

btw, next time, post these types of questions in  the identify this balenciaga thread.


----------



## VietlOtUs

I am sorry.... I am too impatient... I didn't search. 

It got to be a real bag, no? That's a celebrity...


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

hi !!i received this picture from BALENCIAGA MILAN... i was asking for a ruby bag...and SA sent me this ....but it seems coral to me!!

 please can you help me identify the real colour? thanks!


----------



## LostInBal

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> hi !!i received this picture from BALENCIAGA MILAN... i was asking for a ruby bag...and SA sent me this ....but it seems coral to me!!
> 
> please can you help me identify the real colour? thanks!



It is ruby to me...


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thank you aallinne the SA  confirmed is from f/w 08


----------



## LostInBal

sometimes it´s difficult capturing true color with the cam or it could be also that not always everyone´s screen has been calibrated the same way so it´s possible getting not desirable color undertones, good look she´s a beauty..I´m falling in love with most of Bal reds lately...


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

aalinne_72 said:


> sometimes it´s difficult capturing true color with the cam or it could be also that not always everyone´s screen has been calibrated the same way so it´s possible getting not desirable color undertones, good look she´s a beauty..I´m falling in love with most of Bal reds lately...


 thank you so much ... i love reds too...but not with orange undertones (such as coral)


----------



## nicole2730

^^if you're thinking of a red bag but want to avoid the orange undertones, DO NOT get it with GGH - the yellow in the gold will really bring out the yellow or orange undertones in a red.

to keep it blue, get it with SGH.  just my 2 cents


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

nicole2730 said:


> ^^if you're thinking of a red bag but want to avoid the orange undertones, DO NOT get it with GGH - the yellow in the gold will really bring out the yellow or orange undertones in a red.
> 
> to keep it blue, get it with SGH. just my 2 cents


   you are right nicole ...i am just fascinated buy the pictures of tpfersthanks for your help


----------



## beauxgoris

What *RED* do you think they're selling?

http://www.barneys.com/Arena Weekender/00460807006627,default,pd.html


----------



## TMitch6542

beauxgoris said:


> What *RED* do you think they're selling?
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Arena Weekender/00460807006627,default,pd.html


   I'm thinking it must be Rubisse as they have a few other bags in the same color that they call Dark Red and they all look like Rubisse to me....


----------



## Mad about Bags

Dear ladies,

I am new on this forum and know nothing about BB bags except that I have a vintage (?) BB bag. My hubby bought me this BB Kelly bag about 10 years ago as a birthday present. I thought I lost her during moving (We had moved 4 times!!!) 
I have just recently reunited with her. She still has paper wrapping on her handle + tag + the expired guarantee card!! I have no idea what she is called, her official name and her official colour. I would like to know when she was produced also. Please help me identify this vintage NWT babe. BTW I can't not find a serial tag or anything as such. 

I hope the pictures I took are adequate for ID purpose. I am more than happy to provide further info on her.

Your time and your help is greatly appreciated. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Perrier1083

I found some pics of a part time GSH BBAG.. but i want to know if its chevre or agneau leather?? its gorgeous!!

thanks u!


----------



## HandbagAngel

It looks 2007 Chevre to me.  Gorgeous leather!!!


----------



## south-of-france

My plomb day looks like this! So my guess is also 2007 chèvre!


----------



## juicy couture jen

Looks like chevre.  My 08 Agneau first leather is very thin and veiny.


----------



## frankiextah

it's got FEET so it's definitely an 07 ... most likely chevre!


----------



## Addy

Welcome to the Purse Forum!

Please post your question in the Identify This Balenciaga thread in the Reference Library and take the time to read the Welcome thread to find out how we are set up.

Have fun!


----------



## beauxgoris

TMitch6542 said:


> I'm thinking it must be Rubisse as they have a few other bags in the same color that they call Dark Red and they all look like Rubisse to me....



^^Yeah, I thought it might be sanguine, but it's probably ruby.


----------



## Mad about Bags

Mad about Bags said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> I am new on this forum and know nothing about BB bags except that I have a vintage (?) BB bag. My hubby bought me this BB Kelly bag about 10 years ago as a birthday present. I thought I lost her during moving (We had moved 4 times!!!)
> I have just recently reunited with her. She still has paper wrapping on her handle + tag + the expired guarantee card!! I have no idea what she is called, her official name and her official colour. I would like to know when she was produced also. Please help me identify this vintage NWT babe. BTW I can't not find a serial tag or anything as such.
> 
> I hope the pictures I took are adequate for ID purpose. I am more than happy to provide further info on her.
> 
> Your time and your help is greatly appreciated. Thank you so much in advance.


 
What is your verdict BB experts? Please help me with this babe!


----------



## Jira

Mad about Bags said:


> What is your verdict BB experts? Please help me with this babe!



The BB brand isn't the same as the Balenciaga that's known today. The signature moto line came out in '01 with the Le Dix. I'm not sure, but I don't think the bag is Balenciaga.


----------



## citychic

Hi Everyone,

I'm new here and have being working hard trying to locate the name, year, color & price of this Balenciaga.  
Searched in a bunch of places but did not come across anything similar.  Can anyone help?  
It has no metal plate inside, just a leather tag with style#.  Approximate  measurements are 14"wide x 7"deep x 10"high.
Appreciate your help & all your amazing bbag knowledge!


----------



## LittleDragon

Hello everyone,

I was wondering what color this is, is it anthra? It seems a bit green to me in the pic....


----------



## MaryAnne

Hi everyone....my couisn just came from Europe & bought this new Bal Style.
Unfortunately she doesn't know the name of the style? Can you pls help me identify it...  Thanks!


----------



## rollergirl

They just call it "quilted leather bag" on the Balenciaga website.  It's a variation of the past matelasse bags, some sort of tote.


----------



## MaryAnne

Ohhh I see...thanks!!  But is this a new style for 2009?   or past season?


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ Looks to be new for 2009.


----------



## porsche mama

What a cute bag! I love less common styles!


----------



## violathebee

does anyone know which season/color this bag is? thanks!


----------



## Jira

^ Looks like a Giant Silver Hardware *S/S 09 Maldives* Day to me


----------



## Mad about Bags

Jira said:


> The BB brand isn't the same as the Balenciaga that's known today. The signature moto line came out in '01 with the Le Dix. I'm not sure, but I don't think the bag is Balenciaga.


 
Thank you Jira! It is Balenciaga. That 's what it said on the tag and I also have the guarantee card too.  May be this is vintage and some company took over BB (Balenciaga) in 2001 or so. This bag would be at least 6 years old may be like you said BB Balenciaga back then wasn't the same as BB today. In the mean time I just leave it here may be some one can chime in. Thank you so much ladies


----------



## pasia

http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/BALEN...4FA1ECD0/rr/1/cod10/451172142I/sts/sr_women80

???


----------



## citychic

Can anyone tell me what style/season/color these bags are from?

The larger one has #163527 on it's leather tag, 
smaller one: #177280

Thanks!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Pasia: That's a Brief. Regarding the suede and the colour, and the GH in gunmetal I have no clue?


----------



## christymarie340

pasia said:


> http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/BALEN...4FA1ECD0/rr/1/cod10/451172142I/sts/sr_women80
> 
> ???


 
brief


----------



## citychic

citychic said:


> Can anyone tell me what style/season/color these bags are from?
> 
> The larger one has #163527 on it's leather tag,
> smaller one: #177280
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks for the info on brief.  Any ideas on smaller bag?


----------



## beauxgoris

Is the bag on the right a city or work?


----------



## Jira

^ Work, I think. I see feet on the bottom.


----------



## Pinkisweets

just a quick question: I have no paper tag for my white twiggy 06 F/W, which I bought preloved on ebay a while ago!
I am really curious if it's chevre or agneau leather, is there any way to find this out without the tag?
In F/W 06 were there even lambskin bbags yet?


----------



## Pinkisweets

here a pic of my twiggy.. maybe that helps identify the leather?
really have no idea if its goat or lamb and I would like to know


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

beauxgoris said:


> Is the bag on the right a city or work?


i am pretty sure it is a work!!!


----------



## Jira

Pinkisweets said:


> just a quick question: I have no paper tag for my white twiggy 06 F/W, which I bought preloved on ebay a while ago!
> I am really curious if it's chevre or agneau leather, is there any way to find this out without the tag?
> In F/W 06 were there even lambskin bbags yet?



F/W 06 used chevre but without the paper tags, are you sure the Twiggy's from that season?


----------



## Pinkisweets

Jira said:


> F/W 06 used chevre but without the paper tags, are you sure the Twiggy's from that season?



yes I am sure the twiggy is from F/W 06, the seller is a tpf member too and she confirms it's chevre leather.
I am currently reading this whole chevre versus agneau thread here and I am just soo confused, because many ppl there say actually there were lamb bbags before we think (maybe even all of them exept the very early beginning), they (Balenciaga) just didn't tell us - the way the lamb leather is distressed and treated looks closely to goat in most cases!

Have to finish the thread though for the latest info!


----------



## tresjoliex

What color is this and what's the price?

I have this love/hate relationship with Balenciaga.

I want one now.


----------



## Jira

^ Looks like a F/W 08 Giant Covered Hardware Argent City


----------



## saff

^^ I agree that it looks like Argent, but I thought hardware looks silver to me.


----------



## ehc2010

Hello, can someone tell me what the bag "sac femme" is?? Thanks!


----------



## Jira

saff said:


> ^^ I agree that it looks like Argent, but I thought hardware looks silver to me.



^ My laptop's too small lol. You're right* saff*, it's Giant Silver Hardware


----------



## Jira

ehc2010 said:


> Hello, can someone tell me what the bag "sac femme" is?? Thanks!



Do you have a picture?


----------



## ehc2010

^no, sorry!! I was looking for one myself.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

HI! I AM GOING TO BUY THIS CITY FROM a friend of mine but i don't know if it is anthra 07 or plomb  ...please can you help me ? thank you!!


----------



## Pigen

U is F/W 07, so I'm guessing Plomb?

Gorgeous bag!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thank you ! but my question is:could it be anthra?anthra 07 is only for s/S ,right? thanks


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi CG! This looks like my Plomb City, but wait for the experts to chime in!
My 07 Anthra was way more blue...
Beautiful City, BTW !


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thank you hun!! let's wait  experts, ok!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

If it was a V instead of a U it was anthra. It is a plomb. Lucky girl


----------



## fifi09

Hi all, got this bag by chance at London B store. but SA do not know what this colour called. well. it's newly opened store.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




please help.thanks everyone.


----------



## fifi09

another pic in the day light


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Fifi: I am sure it's a first in the color autonome?


----------



## nicole2730

fifi09 said:


> Hi all, got this bag by chance at London B store. but SA do not know what this colour called. well. it's newly opened store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please help.thanks everyone.



can you please post a pic of the tag? that way we'll know for sure...


----------



## fifi09

nicole2730 said:


> can you please post a pic of the tag? that way we'll know for sure...




2006 1 103208 D941T 192

SAC

does that help?


----------



## Jira

fifi09 said:


> 2006 1 103208 D941T 192
> SAC
> does that help?



That works. 2006 1 means it's from S/S 06. There was only 1 brown from that season: *Cognac*


----------



## Tokyo

Mad about Bags said:


> Thank you Jira! It is Balenciaga. That 's what it said on the tag and I also have the guarantee card too. May be this is vintage and some company took over BB (Balenciaga) in 2001 or so. This bag would be at least 6 years old may be like you said BB Balenciaga back then wasn't the same as BB today. In the mean time I just leave it here may be some one can chime in. Thank you so much ladies


 
I have seen this logo on the paper tags of my 02 First and also, the logo is used for the licenced balenciaga handbangs (which is not the same BALENCIAGA we love) that I see online shops.


----------



## fifi09

Jira said:


> That works. 2006 1 means it's from S/S 06. There was only 1 brown from that season: *Cognac*



thanks you very much. 
whatever that is. it looks so yummy and smooth


----------



## alexigastel

help me identify this please
http://cgi.ebay.ph/08-Authentic-Bal...3|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## ehc2010

Please help me identify these colors!

My guesses: day = emerald? city = truffle ggh? or cafe?


----------



## nicole2730

alexigastel said:


> help me identify this please
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/08-Authentic-Bal...3|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50



suede and leather giant hobo - the hardware is giant gunmetal.


----------



## nicole2730

ehc2010 said:


> Please help me identify these colors!
> 
> My guesses: day = emerald? city = truffle ggh? or cafe?



GGH city is probably cafe as the giant hardware came out in 07 and truffle is an 06 color.
the day bag looks like 06 emerald to me.


----------



## Sarah_

*Hi everyone!

I'm pretty new here but i've recently found pictures of Miley Cyrus carrying a beautiful GGH brief-I love it!

But what colour would you say it is? 

It looks slightly anthracite to me but i'm not completely sure.........***
*
*


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

is this mastic or my LOVE sandstone?  i suppose mastic thoughhttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&item=320373983944&viewitem=&salenotsupported  thanks!


----------



## snoesje

need help with this colour. could this be ocean?


----------



## ehc2010

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> is this mastic or my LOVE sandstone?  i suppose mastic thoughhttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&item=320373983944&viewitem=&salenotsupported  thanks!



The tag according to the seller is  2007   3    173084 D941N   532

This means FW so prob mastic and not sandstone 

I must say- that's a really YELLOW mustardy mastic!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thank you so much.... infact it is a mastic  for sure


----------



## jinji

i've seen alot of pictures of her toting a BLACK brief GGH, and I suppose this is the same bag 




Sarah_ said:


> *Hi everyone!*
> 
> *I'm pretty new here but i've recently found pictures of Miley Cyrus carrying a beautiful GGH brief-I love it!*
> 
> *But what colour would you say it is? *
> 
> *It looks slightly anthracite to me but i'm not completely sure.........***


----------



## HandbagAngel

snoesje said:


> need help with this colour. could this be ocean?


 

It looks Ocean to me too.


----------



## snoesje

HandbagAngel said:


> It looks Ocean to me too.


 
HandbagAngel, thanks for your confirm


----------



## pilatesworks

Is this a Plomb Courier?

http://www.portero.com/cgi-bin/ncom...br=105358969&prmenbr=66292034&aunbr=105705679


----------



## Jira

pilatesworks said:


> Is this a Plomb Courier?
> 
> http://www.portero.com/cgi-bin/ncom...br=105358969&prmenbr=66292034&aunbr=105705679



It's 06 Ink


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks for the clarification, Jira!
 Nicole just posted the same thing on the authenticate thread- I am obviously colorblind!
 Good thing I did not bid on it, I would've ended up with 2 Ink Couriers!


----------



## miss_sigh_gone

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-bags-and-style/id-these-items-please-464216.html


----------



## RACHEY07

Hi! I know i said to post it here but the mods may close this if you don't explain why you're posting here...


----------



## RACHEY07

whoever originally posted these pics, can you please shed some light on these amazing outfits?? Thanks!


----------



## Jira

Hi, please post Bbag identification questions in http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/identify-this-balenciaga-397784.html. Thank you


----------



## caren

Hi ladies and gents! Thanks to the ladies in the authenticate this.. forum, i just got this from the bay. The seller no longer has the card which has the info on the year and color, so I have come to you bal experts for some help! Is this an 06 blueberry or 07 ocean? or an 05 navy? i haven't received the bag yet, so if these pictures are not enough, i will take more once i get her! thanks in advance!!


----------



## juicy couture jen

Could it be marine? You should post this in the ID this Balenciaga thread for the experts to chime in.


----------



## KDC

Hi again caren...Can you describe the feel of the leather? I initially thought 06 Blueberry, but that leather is really smooth, shiny, smooshy, thin and veiny...I don't think it's 05 Navy, as that colour is very flat, matte, silky smooth to the touch and not dry...This Courrier might actually be 07 Marine...Is the leather thick yet slouchy, a little rough to the touch or perhaps a little on the dry side?


----------



## umimaddicted

I have looked at this in detail for days too.  I think it is blueberry.  But the zipper cloth gives way to the question of either.  I don't have my blueberry anymore to know if blueberry has that color on the fabric of the zipper.  It is not Electric Blue for sure.  I evaluated the color with my Graphic program and it is actually a dark blue shiny leather blue which is why it leads me to think it is blueberry with that blue purple undertone.  The mirror is before they changed them in 08.


----------



## caren

KDC: Hi! Thank you again for helping me authenticate the bag, now I have something to use when I travel! I don't have the bag in hand yet, but I will definitely update on the hand of the leather once I receive her

juicy couture jen: thanks! i will do that


----------



## caren

Hi ladies and gents! Is this an 06 blueberry or 07 ocean? or an 05 navy? i just bought this new to me courier and haven't received it yet, so if these pictures are not enough, i will take more once i get her! thanks in advance!!


----------



## MichK

I thought it was a Blueberry too, when I saw the listing (definitely NOT electric blue as the seller had claimed). Congrats on getting her, btw! She's a beauty, from what I can see in the pics. Was eyeing her for quite a while myself.


----------



## caren

thanks MichK!! i was debating for a while, and decided to get her for an upcoming trip. i know! the seller said electric blue but i thought noooo way it is an EB!


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^Congrats on your Courier, whatever color it is, it is beautiful! 
Pls post pics when you receive your new bag!


----------



## pilatesworks

Whatever blue it is, it is a beauty! 
Have fun on your trip, and please post pics when you get your new Courier!
I am a BIG Courier fan !


----------



## hansyu

im guessing blueberry. im not sure tho


----------



## nicole2730

it's not 05 - courier wasn't around until 06.  not ocean - that would have white stitching.
my guess would be marine or blueberry -if  you could take a non-flash pic in natural light it would be easier to tell - i think! 

whatever it is, it's gorgeous.  congrats!


----------



## caren

thanks pilatesworks!! i will post pics once i receive her!

nicole2830: i am so happy to have narrowed it down to those 2 colors- i'm so curious as to which blue it is. when i receive her i will take a pic in natural light. thanks much!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

uhmm that's a blueberry in my opinion ! i have a work in the same colour..congratulations!!


----------



## caren

yay thanks chloeglamour!! i am so happy to know for sure!


----------



## CeeJay

Interesting ... definitely NOT an '05 (Courier style wasn't available then); it kind of looks like my '06 Cornflower Blue Courier, but with 'black' undertones (which would be more of the Ink color).  Hard to tell without better photos ...


----------



## Addy

Please post such questions in the Identify This Balenciaga thread in the Reference Library. Thank you!


----------



## dorasonia

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330333087473&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123

Hi.. Is this bag GH Step or RTT? Thanks


----------



## avia

Hi I need help here!Thanks in advance!


----------



## ehc2010

dorasonia said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330333087473&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123
> 
> Hi.. Is this bag GH Step or RTT? Thanks



I don't think there was ever a GH step. only GH brief and RTT. Therefore I think it is RTT. But I'm no super expert!


----------



## pilatesworks

I am terrible with colors, but I know this is not a blue Glacier Courier. Ink maybe? 
Thanks experts!

http://cgi.ebay.com/07-Balenciaga-B...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Jira

pilatesworks said:


> I am terrible with colors, but I know this is not a blue Glacier Courier. Ink maybe?
> Thanks experts!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/07-Balenciaga-B...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported



It's another Ink


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks Jira! 
Maybe I am learning?!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Hi LADIES  is this colour code  on paper tag 1036 for plomb or black 07 thanks


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

...these are the pictures:is it 07 plomb or black? tia!!


----------



## olidivia

Please help me id this purse. Can you let me know the original price and if I got a good deal? Thanks everyone!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=160338512806


----------



## Star*kitten

sorry did not know where else to post this.. I want to make a topic here in the reference library regardng bbag colors (my thread about it in the main bbag forum got closed and the moderator told me to talk about colors here), but it won't let me open a topic here!

Can somebody help me out?
Maybe I am doing something wrong?


----------



## Conni618

Don't know the price in 06, but it is listed as $1195. currently in the U.S.

You can find all current prices on the Reference Thread.


----------



## Conni618

Star*kitten said:


> sorry did not know where else to post this.. I want to make a topic here in the reference library regardng bbag colors (my thread about it in the main bbag forum got closed and the moderator told me to talk about colors here), but it won't let me open a topic here!
> 
> Can somebody help me out?
> Maybe I am doing something wrong?



Are you clicking on the "New Thread," button at the very bottom of the Reference Library Page?  I think that's all you should have to do...


----------



## Star*kitten

Conni618 said:


> Are you clicking on the "New Thread," button at the very bottom of the Reference Library Page?  I think that's all you should have to do...



yes I clicked on the very bottom button for "New Thread", this is what is showing then on my screen:

Star*kitten, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

just curious why I cannot open a topic here


----------



## Jira

^ Only mods can open threads in the Reference Library. Please keep this thread on topic. Thank you


----------



## Jira

olidivia said:


> Please help me id this purse. Can you let me know the original price and if I got a good deal? Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=160338512806



It's an 06 White First. The current retail for a First is $1095.


----------



## Jira

Hmm... it looks black to me, but that second picture makes it seem more gray. Please wait for some other opinions.



CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> ...these are the pictures:is it 07 plomb or black? tia!!


----------



## Star*kitten

Jira said:


> ^ Only mods can open threads in the Reference Library. Please keep this thread on topic. Thank you



Jira could you be so nice then and move my thread about VT and Greige from the bal main forum here and open it again? 
would love to see more pictures from members and discuss VT!

sorry again, I know it's offtopic here >.< this is my last post here about it.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thank you so much JIRA!! I HOPE SOMEONE ELSE  could identify if it is black or plomb ...from the zip it seems black


----------



## Jerevka

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> thank you so much JIRA!! I HOPE SOMEONE ELSE could identify if it is black or plomb ...from the zip it seems black


 
F, it's definitely Black! As you said the zipper is black! I had myself 3 different anthras (one was almost black), but the zip stayed always greyish


----------



## ehc2010

Jira said:


> It's an 06 White First. The current retail for a First is $1095.



current retail for a First is $1195.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Jerevka said:


> F, it's definitely Black! As you said the zipper is black! I had myself 3 different anthras (one was almost black), but the zip stayed always greyish


 thank you JERE!! I HOPED IT would  be A PLOMB ....but it is definitely a black plombish  ggh city


----------



## laura229

CG, I agree with Jerevka.  THat gorgeous bag is black based on the zipper tape.


----------



## Nes

Hello Ladies, 
So this is my first and only Bal that I have and I bought it from a lovely TPFer a couple of months ago without ever knowing the year and actual color that it is. I could really use the help as I am a Bal newbie. Thank you!!

The code under the inside flap is: 145694-2128. I hope that helps.
The pictures I include are the bag taken with flash and without it. TIA!!!


----------



## Jira

^ Looks like an 06 Camel Box to me. Do you have the paper tags?


----------



## Nes

Jira said:


> ^ Looks like an 06 Camel Box to me. Do you have the paper tags?



Yes, I actually do and never even took a look at them. I see that it says 2006 then a whole bunch of numbers after. I do not see anywhere that says the color though. Thank you for the suggestion on the year/color. You may be right.


----------



## bellabags23

Could someone please let me know what bags are these are they work? part time? Thanks so much


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I think the first one is a city, if not then it's a parttime. Work doesn't have a shoulder strap. The second is definitely a parttime.


----------



## verty

I think this is suppose to be a City because it doesn't appear to have the little "feet" on the bottom that a PT would have. However, GGH hasn't been around that long - and I don't ever remember a color such as this being released... so is it possible that it's a fake


----------



## verty

caren said:


> Hi ladies and gents! Is this an 06 blueberry or 07 ocean? or an 05 navy? i just bought this new to me courier and haven't received it yet, so if these pictures are not enough, i will take more once i get her! thanks in advance!!



I think you have an 06 Blueberry. I have Ocean and the color is a little different and the stitching is white


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Verty: I agree about the color, I couldn't figure out which color it should be.


----------



## bellabags23

You know I even checked the color chart in the other thread and I couldn't figure it out. I didn't find a color to match. Thanks girls.


----------



## verty

^all i can think of is maybe Vert Thyme in really bad/strange lighting , but i think the possibility of it being fake is greater lol.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

tha's a ruby 08 ggh pt for sure


----------



## Jira

verty said:


> I think this is suppose to be a City because it doesn't appear to have the little "feet" on the bottom that a PT would have. However, GGH hasn't been around that long - and I don't ever remember a color such as this being released... so is it possible that it's a fake



It's fake. GH came out in 07, but no color like that was made.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi!


Is there any way to determine the year for a black twiggy that was after 2005 with no paper tags?? Any small changes to the handles, etc??

Don't think I know the leathers well enough to try to feel the difference in leather to narrow it down to 06-07, or 08-09.

Thanks!


----------



## verty

Thanks for the confirmation, *Jira* 

*dizzy*, does this help?
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/balenciaga-color-information-by-season-144822.html  ..the numbers/single letter refer to the numbers/letter on the inside silver plate


----------



## caroulemapoulen

twiggy's doesn't have a silver plate. 

Dizzy: Do you have the paper card?


----------



## Jira

dizzywizzy said:


> Hi!
> Is there any way to determine the year for a black twiggy that was after 2005 with no paper tags?? Any small changes to the handles, etc??
> 
> Don't think I know the leathers well enough to try to feel the difference in leather to narrow it down to 06-07, or 08-09.
> Thanks!



The hardware can help. 05 and earlier had more brass-y (lighter-looking) hardware. I think Bridget also posted on counting the whipstitching. Let me try to find that thread. In the meantime, can you post a photo?


----------



## dizzywizzy

Jira said:


> The hardware can help. 05 and earlier had more brass-y (lighter-looking) hardware. I think Bridget also posted on counting the whipstitching. Let me try to find that thread. In the meantime, can you post a photo?




I don't have it yet, my aunt saw it at a consignment shop near her. She knows Bal's, and it has the slotted rivets, so it's after 2005.

No paper tags as stated earlier, so just didn't know if there was any way to ID a black twiggy that is somewhere between 2006-2009.

I haven't found any info searching, but just thought I would try here anyways.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Jira said:


> The hardware can help. 05 and earlier had more brass-y (lighter-looking) hardware. I think Bridget also posted on counting the whipstitching. Let me try to find that thread. In the meantime, can you post a photo?




FYI- also only 2004 had the longer handles (more whip stitching), but due to the rivets, I know it is after 2005. 

Thanks


----------



## verty

caroulemapoulen said:


> twiggy's doesn't have a silver plate.



oops! that's interesting... i had no idea, thanks!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

You are welcome, Verty  The silver plate makes everything soo much easier


----------



## verty

^It sure does! I had a Twiggy for a split-minute too and I didn't even realize there wasn't a shiney silver plate inside


----------



## dizzywizzy

dizzywizzy said:


> I don't have it yet, my aunt saw it at a consignment shop near her. She knows Bal's, and it has the slotted rivets, so it's after 2005.
> 
> No paper tags as stated earlier, so just didn't know if there was any way to ID a black twiggy that is somewhere between 2006-2009.
> 
> I haven't found any info searching, but just thought I would try here anyways.




Anyone? So is there no way to tell?
I mean if the leather is good, I'll get it, but I don't not like knowing what year it is.... :s


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Dizzy: I cannot find a way to figure it out. I'm sorry.


----------



## verty

Maybe if you call a Bal store then can tell you more ways to identify what year it's from?  ...maybe....or maybe asking RealDealCollection?


----------



## beauxgoris

*100% sure it's a tomato bag*


----------



## Salma24

Can someone please help me and forgive me for not knowing, but what style is the small pouch with Giant Hardware in the pommier which is right in front of the Pommier Day?

Is this a new makeup pouch with giant hardware? or is this the chic bag?
but I thought the chic had a strap and was larger.

Someone please help! 
I'm looking for a cosmetic bag and kinda love the look of this one with the giant hardware.


----------



## Jira

^ I think it's called the Pencil.


----------



## Salma24

Jira said:


> ^ I think it's called the Pencil.


 
thank you Jira!
Do you know anything else about it?
new style?
when available?
price?


----------



## chaoyichien

What color is Mira's City?
I'm not familiar with the Bal green colors, was it 06 Sapin?
Thanks!!


----------



## Jira

^ I think it might be fake


----------



## Jira

Salma24 said:


> thank you Jira!
> Do you know anything else about it?
> new style?
> when available?
> price?



Discussion of the Pencil starts here (post #105). I believe it comes out with the new F/W 09 colors.


----------



## ehemelay

chaoyichien said:


> What color is Mira's City?
> I'm not familiar with the Bal green colors, was it 06 Sapin?
> Thanks!!
> View attachment 793356
> 
> 
> View attachment 793354
> 
> 
> View attachment 793355


 

Definitely not '06 Sapin.  I have one and it's much more of a forest-y green.  Deep and saturated.  That color does not look familiar to me, but I haven't seen many pre-'06 bags IRL.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Jira said:


> ^ I think it might be fake


 
Agree with Jira.  Never saw that color before.  It's not Dolma, not Olive, nor Vert Thyme.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

HI GIRLS   i just bought a black plombish gsh brief ...but i am not sure if it is black or plomb(the bag is not with me yet)

paper tag is  2007 3 173085 D941N 1040
 and that's a picture  TIA!


----------



## aki_sato

*Fi* - it's Plomb another name for Steel?
If it is, then according to our ref library it is F/W which should be season 3  i.e it is *Plomb* 

Regardless - the bag is awesome! look at that beautiful leather! 



CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> HI GIRLS   i just bought a black plombish gsh brief ...but i am not sure if it is black or plomb(the bag is not with me yet)
> 
> paper tag is  2007 3 173085 D941N 1040
> and that's a picture  TIA!


----------



## aki_sato

I am on the same boat as Jira - looking at the ring of the handles as well as the rivets - they look off 


Jira said:


> ^ I think it might be fake


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thank you aki!! yes plomb is another name for steel!.....but how can i see if it is steel or black??


i can't wait to see it rl the leather is tdf


----------



## chaoyichien

HandbagAngel said:


> Agree with Jira.  Never saw that color before.  It's not Dolma, not Olive, nor Vert Thyme.



Thanks everyone for the input.
It never occurs to me that this might be a fake,
but it sure doesn't belong to any green Bal family.


----------



## chaoyichien

I was doing some search on the website of my local re-sale store,
and l saw this: 






I was guessing 2008 vert thyme? 

Looks a little like Mira's mysterious bag.


----------



## beauxgoris

Okay ladies = need your help. Please help me these Balenciaga bags owned by Charlotte Gainsbourg:

The first one (or two) are from a photoshoot:









These were taken last week at the french open. I know it's a day, but can't seem to guess the color?!


----------



## Conni618

_*beauxgoris*_...Maybe Mogano??


----------



## Conni618

chaoyichien said:


> I was doing some search on the website of my local re-sale store,
> and l saw this:
> 
> View attachment 793817
> 
> View attachment 793818
> 
> 
> I was guessing 2008 vert thyme?
> 
> Looks a little like Mira's mysterious bag.
> View attachment 793819



Mira's bag was making me crazy.  I thought it looked a little Khaki-ish...but no, Khaki is much more brown.  It must be Vert Thyme....Dolma is not as vivid green...more sage-ish silver.  The colors on Bal bags are impossible to verify in photographs....


----------



## rosyposie

wow love this style in black, gorgeous gorgeous they should bring back some Flat Brass!


----------



## beauxgoris

rosyposie said:


> wow love this style in black, gorgeous gorgeous they should bring back some Flat Brass!



^^Can you imagine how much sale would JUMP if they did?!


----------



## roey

CG, where did you find this?!  The leather is divine!  It looks black to me but I can't really see the zipper tape well enough to tell.  If it's greyish blue the bag is plomb.

You and del are killing me with the briefs!  I may break down and buy one if the brief looks amazing on you, since we are the same height.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

hi roey  it is from an italian friend of mine, she has  got more than 20 bbags!

..and she sold this for 900 euro, it is brand new 

yes it is difficult to say if it is plomb or black...maybe from the paper tag?i will post pictures as soon as it arrives


----------



## ampeefyed

chaoyichien said:


> I was doing some search on the website of my local re-sale store,
> and l saw this:
> 
> View attachment 793817
> 
> View attachment 793818
> 
> 
> I was guessing 2008 vert thyme?
> 
> Looks a little like Mira's mysterious bag.
> View attachment 793819



Hi! I believe Mira's bag is 2005 Pre-Fall Olive. I think i just saw the exact one on Real Deal Collection.


----------



## ampeefyed

Hello ladies, I recently purchased a Bal City and i'm not sure of the color. Please help! I do not know if it's Sky Blue or Blue India or maybe even something else..? I would describe it as a soft blue but with turquoise undertones, not so much a light blue. Also, I do not have the cards... 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pilatesworks

OMG, whatever it is, that color is GORGEOUS ! 
Where did you find that beauty?!


----------



## pilatesworks

ampeefyed said:


> Hi! I believe Mira's bag is 2005 Pre-Fall Olive. I think i just saw the exact one on Real Deal Collection.


 

I am absolutely terrible with color....experts, could the one in the re-sale shop be Dolma?


----------



## Pandy

Can someone help me read this tag:

N6949U
115748

on the back: 115748.3444?

Thanks!


----------



## Jira

ampeefyed said:


> Hi! I believe Mira's bag is 2005 Pre-Fall Olive. I think i just saw the exact one on Real Deal Collection.



Olive has slight brown undertones, it's not as green as the bag pictured. 



chaoyichien said:


> I was guessing 2008 vert thyme?
> 
> Looks a little like Mira's mysterious bag.
> View attachment 793819



Vert Thyme is much lighter when photographed. Mira's bag looks like a cross between 04 Khaki and something else, but looking at her bag in different lighting, the color doesn't match anything Balenciaga has made. I'm still fairly certain it's fake


----------



## Jira

Pandy said:


> Can someone help me read this tag:
> 
> N6949U
> 115748
> 
> on the back: 115748.3444?
> 
> Thanks!



If authentic, it would be a F/W 07 City


----------



## Pandy

Jira said:


> If authentic, it would be a F/W 07 City


 
hmm waht do the numbers mean though? because i was reading "how to read a tag" and it says there should be a 1 if its FW and 2 if it's SS or something like that? Not sure where to look for for the 1?


----------



## english_girl_900

^^That's on the paper tags that come with the bag, not the silver one inside it. It should be 1 for s/s and 3 for f/w.


----------



## chaoyichien

pilatesworks said:


> I am absolutely terrible with color....experts, could the one in the re-sale shop be Dolma?



The SA in the store however stated that the bag is from 08.
I have no idea if it's a reputable store or not I just saw the listing when searching the net randomly, it might be a fake since it doesn't
seen like 08 vert thyme to me.


----------



## Jira

chaoyichien said:


> The SA in the store however stated that the bag is from 08.
> I have no idea if it's a reputable store or not I just saw the listing when searching the net randomly, it might be a fake since it doesn't
> seen like 08 vert thyme to me.



Which listing are you referring to? Realdealcollection.com sells only authentic Bbags


----------



## Jira

Pandy said:


> hmm waht do the numbers mean though? because i was reading "how to read a tag" and it says there should be a 1 if its FW and 2 if it's SS or something like that? Not sure where to look for for the 1?



The silver tag contains the following info: the letter U means the bag is from F/W 07, the number 115748 is the style number for the City. For this bag, the paper tag should say 2007 3. Hope that helps


----------



## chaoyichien

Jira said:


> Which listing are you referring to? Realdealcollection.com sells only authentic Bbags



oh no, I was referring to the pics I posted earlier which I found in my local re-sale store.  
I know RDC only carries auth bags! Thank you Jira.

This is the one I'm referring to which I thought might be fake.


----------



## Jira

chaoyichien said:


> oh no, I was referring to the pics I posted earlier which I found in my local re-sale store.
> I know RDC only carries auth bags! Thank you Jira.
> 
> This is the one I'm referring to which I thought might be fake.
> View attachment 794927



If you have a link, please post in the ATB thread


----------



## ampeefyed

ampeefyed said:


> Hello ladies, I recently purchased a Bal City and i'm not sure of the color. Please help! I do not know if it's Sky Blue or Blue India or maybe even something else..? I would describe it as a soft blue but with turquoise undertones, not so much a light blue. Also, I do not have the cards...
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Help?  The original post has an attached picture.


----------



## batgirl77

ampeefyed said:


> Help?  The original post has an attached picture.


 
If it's the bag I'm thinking of, which I was looking at on one of the sale sites, there was a photo showing the silver tag which had a "T" on it.  I believe that would make it from Spring/Summer 2008, so it would have to be '08 sky blue.  If I'm thinking of the wrong bag, then check the silver tag inside and see what letter it is - then look in the "colors by season" sticky in the ref library and you can see what season it is.  Whatever it is, looks like a really pretty bag!


----------



## ampeefyed

batgirl77 said:


> If it's the bag I'm thinking of, which I was looking at on one of the sale sites, there was a photo showing the silver tag which had a "T" on it.  I believe that would make it from Spring/Summer 2008, so it would have to be '08 sky blue.  If I'm thinking of the wrong bag, then check the silver tag inside and see what letter it is - then look in the "colors by season" sticky in the ref library and you can see what season it is.  Whatever it is, looks like a really pretty bag!



Thanks so much! I was looking around the Bal forum but couldn't exactly find the info i wanted. 

One last question, open to everyone as well: Since the 'T' makes it a 2008 S/S bag in Sky Blue, why is it that the metal tag has a tiny '925' inscription on the bottom? I believe only older bags have this?


----------



## batgirl77

^^ I think the change in the silver tag came about for the '08 FW bags, so your bag would be from the last season with the "925" plate.


----------



## Jahpson

can anyone Id this bag? Is this a city? what size?

I don't care for the color, as I  might get another color. Just wanted to know the specifics. thanks


----------



## ampeefyed

^It's a Balenciaga Motorcycle bag. The size is the City and it's in regular hardware (RH). Color is ID'ed as 2005 Olive.

Hence: Bal City RH in short!


----------



## ampeefyed

batgirl77 said:


> ^^ I think the change in the silver tag came about for the '08 FW bags, so your bag would be from the last season with the "925" plate.



Thanks *batgirl77*!


----------



## Jahpson

ampeefyed said:


> ^It's a Balenciaga Motorcycle bag. The size is the City and it's in regular hardware (RH). Color is ID'ed as 2005 Olive.
> 
> Hence: Bal City RH in short!


 

awesome.

Great, I got it right in my wish list. still trying to learn...


----------



## aki_sato

This bag is deemed to be fake - few posts back 


ampeefyed said:


> ^It's a Balenciaga Motorcycle bag. The size is the City and it's in regular hardware (RH). Color is ID'ed as 2005 Olive.
> 
> Hence: Bal City RH in short!


----------



## ampeefyed

aki_sato said:


> This bag is deemed to be fake - few posts back



um i think we're talking about different bags  i was ID-ing the one in the big picture above! i doubt Miroslava Duma is carrying a fake.


----------



## beauxgoris

Did the older (pewter) work bags not have feet?


----------



## ckh04

^^That's a Weekender.   The Work style never came with PH as far as I know.  From what I recall, all of my PH WEs have feet....


----------



## Ash8989




----------



## Jira

^ Do you have a picture of the inside tag? The metal tag should have a letter (not the N); if you find that letter on this chart-- http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ciaga-color-information-by-season-144822.html -- you'll be able to ID the color


----------



## aki_sato

I think we are talking about the same bag! 

Post 612 - by* Jira*:
 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *ampeefyed* 

 
_Hi! I believe Mira's bag is 2005 Pre-Fall Olive. I think i just saw the exact one on Real Deal Collection. _

*Olive has slight brown undertones, it's not as green as the bag pictured. 
*
 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *chaoyichien* 

 
_I was guessing 2008 vert thyme? 

Looks a little like Mira's mysterious bag.
Attachment 793819_

*Vert Thyme is much lighter when photographed. Mira's bag looks like a cross between 04 Khaki and something else, but looking at her bag in different lighting, the color doesn't match anything Balenciaga has made. I'm still fairly certain it's fake*


ampeefyed said:


> um i think we're talking about different bags  i was ID-ing the one in the big picture above! i doubt Miroslava Duma is carrying a fake.


----------



## aki_sato

Unfortunately celebs *do* carry fake bags


----------



## runwaypiece

Hey guys I am thinking of buying an extra courier. Loves it
So i found this one but not sure what colour it is. Please help me.
BTW the product number is 170939-D940Y-2022 

thx in advance


----------



## bellabags23

Hi is this a city? does anyone know the color and year? Thanks so much


----------



## aki_sato

This looks like an *08 Coral Red GGH* 


bellabags23 said:


> Hi is this a city? does anyone know the color and year? Thanks so much


----------



## bellabags23

aki_sato said:


> This looks like an *08 Coral Red GGH*


 
Thank you aki_sato


----------



## dopestyle

What clutch is she carrying?


----------



## beauxgoris

^^This is a NEW style for fall 09 not yet in stores. I want one too!


----------



## pilatesworks

That clutch is just adorable! One for me, please!


----------



## toety

HELP ME ID THIS GREEN PLEASE???














I think its from 2006 n the chevre does feel like my 2006 too but my friend insist its olive but it doesn't have brown undertones... he bought its last year... help me please? thanks in advance =)


----------



## pasia

what colour is nicoles first? I love that colour... tia!


----------



## Conni618

toety said:


> HELP ME ID THIS GREEN PLEASE???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its from 2006 n the chevre does feel like my 2006 too but my friend insist its olive but it doesn't have brown undertones... he bought its last year... help me please? thanks in advance =)



Must be 05 Olive.  Nothing else looks close.  It's beautiful.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Pasia: It could be blueberry '06.


----------



## HandbagAngel

pasia said:


> what colour is nicoles first? I love that colour... tia!


 






It looks 2005 Navy to me.


----------



## english_girl_900

^^ Nicole's blue first is an 05 Indigo, IIRC.


----------



## grkbella03

what color and year is this from? I know it's a giant city. any help appreciated, thanks!


----------



## ehc2010

please post in identify this balenciaga!
this looks like either sapphire ggh or raisin ggh city. if its been out for more than a month i'd say its sapphire.


----------



## grkbella03

sorry didnt notice that thread! I'd day its sapphire because its been on bag borrow or steal for a long time as a couture item. I just rented it for a week to try it out because I really like this color, if its in excellent condition, I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on buying it. what year is that color anyways?


----------



## ehc2010

sapphire is FW08. Good luck! If you get it please post photos and modeling pics! GGHs are super rare now!


----------



## grkbella03

I know!! Ive been looking forever...this is the only bal at the moment that really catches my eye too.


----------



## grkbella03

Help me ID this please! Someone said sapphire from Fall '08. I'm getting it tomorrow from avelle because this color is the only one that I really like right now, and it didn't specify year and color. I'd like to know in case I decide to keep it for good! Thanks!


----------



## Conni618

grkbella03 said:


> Help me ID this please! Someone said sapphire from Fall '08. I'm getting it tomorrow from avelle because this color is the only one that I really like right now, and it didn't specify year and color. I'd like to know in case I decide to keep it for good! Thanks!



Difficult to tell from a photograph, but this color (on my monitor) looks more like the 07 Violet.  Is that possible?


----------



## grkbella03

here's more if it helps.


----------



## aki_sato

Agree with Conni - this is 05 Olive - 04 Khaki is the one that has more brownish hues 


Conni618 said:


> Must be 05 Olive. Nothing else looks close. It's beautiful.


----------



## aki_sato

Yah it's indigo as navy is lighter than that ^^



english_girl_900 said:


> ^^ Nicole's blue first is an 05 Indigo, IIRC.


----------



## grkbella03

one person said the bag is sapphire and another said violet...which could it be?


----------



## methineepun

Hello there
Please kindly identify this bag for me  Thank you so much again!


----------



## louis fanatic

methineepun said:


> Hello there
> Please kindly identify this bag for me  Thank you so much again!



looks like a men's day bag


----------



## methineepun

Thank you so much!



louis fanatic said:


> looks like a men's day bag


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

sorry if i post it here !...i don't want to identify this colour i just would like to know if this bag has faded or not according to you 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-BALENCIAGA-...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported
colour is sapphire but i noticed the mirror colour is different and handles too


----------



## Jira

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> sorry if i post it here !...i don't want to identify this colour i just would like to know if this bag has faded or not according to you
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-BALENCIAGA-...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported
> colour is sapphire but i noticed the mirror colour is different and handles too



The letter on the metal plate is S so it's F/W 08 Sapphire


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Jira said:


> The letter on the metal plate is S so it's F/W 08 Sapphire


 thank you jira .. i know it is sapphire i need to post it in "faded"thread ..it looks faded to me


----------



## Jira

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> thank you jira .. i know it is sapphire i need to post it in "faded"thread ..it looks faded to me



ush: read that way too fast oops! It doesn't look faded to me  Maybe it's just color inconsistency. The mirror sometimes can look really different. The mirror that came with my Tomato City was lighter.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Jira said:


> ush: read that way too fast oops! It doesn't look faded to me  Maybe it's just color inconsistency. The mirror sometimes can look really different. The mirror that came with my Tomato City was lighter.


 thank you so much jira i am really scared by fading colours


----------



## TMitch6542

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> sorry if i post it here !...i don't want to identify this colour i just would like to know if this bag has faded or not according to you
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-BALENCIAGA-...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported
> colour is sapphire but i noticed the mirror colour is different and handles too


 

I doesn't look faded to me either.  I have two sapphire bags and I think this looks just like them on my monitor.


----------



## TMitch6542

bellabags23 said:


> Hi is this a city? does anyone know the color and year? Thanks so much


 

either 2008 coral or 2007 paprika


----------



## gina2328

Please identify the year and color of the bag.  Also, does it look faded?  Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## Conni618

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> sorry if i post it here !...i don't want to identify this colour i just would like to know if this bag has faded or not according to you
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-BALENCIAGA-...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported
> colour is sapphire but i noticed the mirror colour is different and handles too



The easiest way to tell about fading, is by comparing the leather on the bag to the leather inside that front pocket. 

Sadly, I can't remember seeing many (even almost new) bags that match perfectly.


----------



## aki_sato

08 Turquoise?
Doesn't look it's faded 


gina2328 said:


> Please identify the year and color of the bag.  Also, does it look faded?  Thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## KennethK

Hey girls! i'm rather new here and i need help identifying the leathers of my balenciaga bags which i just bought  thanks so much!

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh198/mcdreamyversace/BalenciagaSGHFlatClutchExtraCourier.jpg


----------



## ashtray-girl

Hi KennethK,

there's a balenciaga forum here, with a real good reference libary. . .

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-color-reference/

or just use the search. . .


----------



## Z&J

Not sure if this is the right place to post. Just received a black city which I thought was an 09 from NM. There is no date card and the numbers on the silver plate read:

n 0974 s

Can anyone help me determine if this is in fact an 09? Thanks and sorry if this is posted in the wrong place


----------



## Jira

Z&J said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post. Just received a black city which I thought was an 09 from NM. There is no date card and the numbers on the silver plate read:
> 
> n 0974 s
> 
> Can anyone help me determine if this is in fact an 09? Thanks and sorry if this is posted in the wrong place



S is actually for F/W 08. Please see http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ciaga-color-information-by-season-144822.html for a complete list of colors and their respective letters


----------



## Z&J

Jira said:


> S is actually for F/W 08. Please see http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ciaga-color-information-by-season-144822.html for a complete list of colors and their respective letters



Thank you that's what I thought.


----------



## ilovefhf

what is the diff between a balenciaga giant part time and giant city? =)


----------



## Jira

ilovefhf said:


> what is the diff between a balenciaga giant part time and giant city? =)



They're two different styles; the PT is longer. The "giant" refers to the hardware, not the size of the bag. 

For dimensions of the PT and City, please see http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...yle-numbers-prices-all-balenciaga-144151.html. There are great picture threads in the Ref Library as well as the Clubhouse. The modeling pictures thread might help too. Good luck!


----------



## ilovefhf

what is the modelling pictures thread? =) i want the giant hardware bag, but not sure whether to get a part time or city... so i wanna see pictures of the bags being carried


----------



## aki_sato

A thread where fellow TPFers post pics of themselves modelling their various bags 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/photos-wearing-your-bbags-pictures-only-37346.html




ilovefhf said:


> what is the modelling pictures thread? =) i want the giant hardware bag, but not sure whether to get a part time or city... so i wanna see pictures of the bags being carried


----------



## ilovefhf

oh i see...=) i still cant really tell the diff between a part time and a city, does anyone know?


----------



## Jira

ilovefhf said:


> oh i see...=) i still cant really tell the diff between a part time and a city, does anyone know?



There are threads on the part-time and city as well as many pictures. Please try a search. Here are a few threads: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/city-vs-part-time-102863.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/black-city-rh-vrs-black-parttime-rh-457283.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/city-or-part-time-bbag-would-you-go-433379.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/city-vs-part-time-lend-me-your-opinions-417097.html


----------



## ilovefhf

im either getting a gold hardware part time or city, but i still cant decide... could someone post a picture of the two being carried by the handles and by the straps side by side pls? i tried all the forums but couldnt find very good pictures. also i heard that the part time has feet, but the picture on the balenciaga website doesnt seem to have feet!!! http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bale...roduct-details


----------



## bink

Hi, bal enthusiasts!  So I'm wondering, what color do you think Dakota Fanning's ggh city is?  I've heard it called black before, but it looks more like anthracite/charcoal to me.

Here are some photos:  http://dakota-fanning.org/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=911&page=1

If it is charcoal, then is it the same one that is currently available on the balenciaga.com website?  

Thanks so much!!


----------



## lolasmom

Somewhere on line I saw a photo of the new Bal tote.  Is there a name for this bag and is it in the stores yet?  It looked great!  Just what I could use.


----------



## beauxgoris

Was it a long rectangle?


----------



## bellabags23

Please tellme if this is a
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 city or a part time. TIA


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Bella: It's a city. I see no feet and there are now stitching down in the middle.


----------



## bellabags23

caroulemapoulen said:


> Bella: It's a city. I see no feet and there are now stitching down in the middle.


 

Thanks so much caroulemapoulen  but whats with the stitching?


----------



## ehc2010

^front and back faces of PT are divided into 2 adjacent panels by a line of stitching.


----------



## bellabags23

ehc2010 said:


> ^front and back faces of PT are divided into 2 adjacent panels by a line of stitching.


 

Thank you ehc2010.


----------



## Jira

lolasmom said:


> Somewhere on line I saw a photo of the new Bal tote.  Is there a name for this bag and is it in the stores yet?  It looked great!  Just what I could use.



Can you attach a picture? Or post a link to the store?


----------



## lolasmom

The tote looked like a tote bag with the bal features and handles, I don't think it had a strap.


----------



## TammyD

Hello ladies!

Please help. My brother bought me this Balenciaga bag as a baby gift but neither of us know what it is called. I actually spoke to the SA on the phone but can't make out what he called it because of his accent. But he described it as a "_like the Work_" and "_round on top_". I wanted something close to rouge vif/rouge theatre and this is the one he picked out. But when my brother sent me the picture I was at a loss 

Can someone please tell me what my brother bought? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Roxane

^^^ The colour might look a little odd because of what looks like fluorescent lighting. I'm a little out of touch with current designs and colours, but if you could ask your brother to take a photo of the paper tag that came with it, there should be a series of numbers that would identify the season and style. HTH!


----------



## Mia Bella

TammyD said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Please help. My brother bought me this Balenciaga bag as a baby gift but neither of us know what it is called. I actually spoke to the SA on the phone but can't make out what he called it because of his accent. But he described it as a "_like the Work_" and "_round on top_". I wanted something close to rouge vif/rouge theatre and this is the one he picked out. But when my brother sent me the picture I was at a loss
> 
> Can someone please tell me what my brother bought? Many thanks in advance!



Hmm "like the Work" but "round on top" sounds like the new F/W style called "Office". I know there's a picture of one on the forum somewhere....


----------



## Jira

I believe this is called the "Bowler." Here's the club: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/the-bowler-club-421631.html



TammyD said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Please help. My brother bought me this Balenciaga bag as a baby gift but neither of us know what it is called. I actually spoke to the SA on the phone but can't make out what he called it because of his accent. But he described it as a "_like the Work_" and "_round on top_". I wanted something close to rouge vif/rouge theatre and this is the one he picked out. But when my brother sent me the picture I was at a loss
> 
> Can someone please tell me what my brother bought? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Z&J

TammyD said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Please help. My brother bought me this Balenciaga bag as a baby gift but neither of us know what it is called. I actually spoke to the SA on the phone but can't make out what he called it because of his accent. But he described it as a "_like the Work_" and "_round on top_". I wanted something close to rouge vif/rouge theatre and this is the one he picked out. But when my brother sent me the picture I was at a loss
> 
> Can someone please tell me what my brother bought? Many thanks in advance!




Can you post a better photo. Maybe of the bag hanging from the handles? From this view it looks like the calf bowler a mini bowling or maybe the new office. A different photo may help.


----------



## TammyD

Thank you ladies!! It does look like the Bowler, but then again I haven't found a picture of the Office. I haven't received the bag but will post pictures when I do.


----------



## roro al naimi

hiiiii
can anyone id this bal bag this pic in paris fashion week with one of the models i really loved it  plz help


----------



## Conni618

Looks like a Pompon possibly?  Try posting here for more expert opinions:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/identify-this-balenciaga-397784.html


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Definitely not a PomPom. Pom's doesn't have feet, and they are round at the bottom. 

And Connie, she already posted it here


----------



## ehc2010

roro al naimi said:


> hiiiii
> can anyone id this bal bag this pic in paris fashion week with one of the models i really loved it  plz help



maybe sapphire gsh RTT?


----------



## beauxgoris

Do you guys think this is a regular WE or a men's WE?


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^Ask MichK, she knows Men's WE's really well! 
Georgeous bag, BTW, looks great on her!


----------



## beauxgoris

pilatesworks said:


> ^^^Ask MichK, she knows Men's WE's really well!
> *Georgeous bag, BTW, looks great on her!*



ITA! It's hard to tell the size of the bag since she looks like she's petite?


----------



## pilatesworks

Yes, she is petite, and this pic especially is making me think the WE is not as big as I think it is!


----------



## beauxgoris

pilatesworks said:


> Yes, she is petite, and this pic especially is making me think the WE is not as big as I think it is!



^^I know, I need to give mine another shot! *MichK* looks so great with hers too, and she's petite and slender as well!


----------



## MichK

Awwww....thanks, Beaux! 

I think that's a regular WE, because the hardware looks like it's brass, rather than silver. I think the handles look longer than the regular WE because they may have stretched a little and the top of the bag has softened and flopped down. 

But, that's sorta what a Men's WE looks like - with its longer handles.


----------



## bag-gage

What style is that? A Brief?? It looks so tiny on her..


----------



## MichK

^^ That looks like a White GGH Brief to me...


----------



## bag-gage

Yah I'm pretty sure it's a Brief, but it looks so small on her (but then she IS very tall).


----------



## gina2328

What color is this Day bag?  Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250454534946


----------



## Aarponen

Red experts, 

supposedly from last year, but which colour? TIA!


----------



## VioletCharm

I thought this was Ciel but looked too grey to me.
Is this Argent 08?


----------



## twist_of_fate

Does anyone know what bag this is?

Thanks


----------



## bag-gage

I think that's the new Street.


----------



## HandbagAngel

VioletCharm said:


> I thought this was Ciel but looked too grey to me.
> Is this Argent 08?


 

Its looks Argent to me.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Aarponen said:


> Red experts,
> 
> supposedly from last year, but which colour? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 813452


 







My guess is 08 S/S Vermillon.


----------



## HandbagAngel

gina2328 said:


> What color is this Day bag? Thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250454534946


 

This is a 07 Rouge Vermillion GGH Day.


----------



## Batina

Can someone tell me what style & color is this ?


----------



## vink

Galet City GCH?


----------



## Jira

^ It would be a GCH Part-Time, but I think it's fake... the hardware spacing looks off :s


----------



## pilatesworks

I have a question about this Men's Black WE.......
ebay Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330340303028

I am sure this is authentic, but I am wondering if there is any way to tell what year it is from? 
does anyone know when Bal started making Men's WE's, and are they still making them? 
Thanks so much, experts!
__________________


----------



## Conni618

^^^^
I don't know but the seller is pretty knowledgeable, and she is guessing 07 for this bag.

I took a look on the reference thead, and can't find any information.  I do like the idea of the Men's WE because of the longer handles...but aren't the women's handles longer now too?  Or is it just the Work that has grown longer handles since 07?

Wasn't I a big help?


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks Conni! 
I have heard that the Women's handles started to get longer on the 08's. ( disclaimer: this is what I have heard, may not be fact! ) 
I have also heard that Bal only made the Men's WE in 06 and 07, and it has Silver, not Pewter HW. 
I have scoured the reference threads, there is not alot of info on Men's WE's out there!


----------



## Conni618

That would make sense....the part about the Men's WE for 06 and 07..at least.

MichK has a photo of two Men's WEs at the end of the Weekender thread, one is 06, and the other is 07.

I'm not certain if the Women's WE had longer handles in 07 or 08.  But I'm betting that black one of Bertiebluebird's is 07.


----------



## Chocolatier

What are the names of these bags?

1. 

















2.


----------



## aki_sato

Ladies - what colour is this box? ^^
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-THE-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:3|294:50


----------



## aki_sato

1. 04 Pistachio City (very dirty one )

2. 04 Marron City 


Chocolatier said:


> What are the names of these bags?
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


----------



## Conni618

aki_sato said:


> Ladies - what colour is this box? ^^
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-THE-BOX-Leather-Handbag_W0QQitemZ180376533574QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item29ff477a46&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1205|293%3A3|294%3A50




I want to say Grenat.....no, Burgundy.....no, Grenat.......no, one of those two???  

Sorry.   It's very pretty, that's for sure.


----------



## bellabags23

Hi could someone please tell me is this anthracite or black? Thanks so much. Would you know the year?


----------



## aki_sato

LOL
Agree *Conni*! ^^

I am leaning towards Grenat 


Conni618 said:


> I want to say Grenat.....no, Burgundy.....no, Grenat.......no, one of those two???
> 
> Sorry.  *It's very pretty, that's for sure*.


----------



## RACHEY07

Hello! This says Cognac, but I think Sienna....no?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Cogn...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


----------



## cccc

Can anyone tell me which B bag I own? I have removed the leather tassel from the front for a different look (but kept it in case I want to reattach). The black leather is buttery soft and smooshy and I bought it in Harvey Nichols in early 2004. I would love it if the expert ladies on this forum could give me some info on the style etc. TIA! Link to photobucket attached as I had trouble resizing the pics.
http://s808.photobucket.com/albums/zz2/cascampbell/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## caroulemapoulen

It's a wonderful Twiggy! She is gorgeous!


----------



## cccc

caroulemapoulen said:


> It's a wonderful Twiggy! She is gorgeous!


 
Thank you! I wondered what the style was called. Don't suppose you can tell me what kind of leather she's made of? It is incredibly soft, like butter!


----------



## dizzywizzy

cccc said:


> Thank you! I wondered what the style was called. Don't suppose you can tell me what kind of leather she's made of? It is incredibly soft, like butter!



It's Chevre (lamb)


----------



## cccc

dizzywizzy said:


> It's Chevre (lamb)


 
Thanks dizzywizzy!


----------



## eLm

*Hi Girls*
*Can someone please tell me what color Bal this is??? I cant tell if its black or anthracite? OR another color???* 
thx so much!!!!!


----------



## m-s-m-d

I think it may be an Anthracite GGH City...kinda looks like mine


----------



## eLm

You think???  Because I was just on the Bal website and I was looking at the charcoal gray and then I got really confused!!  I dont know which one to get!  Thoughts?




m-s-m-d said:


> I think it may be an Anthracite GGH City...kinda looks like mine


----------



## virgo8708

I don't think it is Black I think it is Anthracite. Just doesn't seem dark enough to be Black.


----------



## eLm

Does your anthracite look more blue or black/grey???  I cant tell from all these pictures, its so hard. 




m-s-m-d said:


> I think it may be an Anthracite GGH City...kinda looks like mine


----------



## virgo8708

eLm said:


> Does your anthracite look more blue or black/grey???  I cant tell from all these pictures, its so hard.



I have an Anthra GSH PT and mine looks pretty grey/black, only in certain lights does it look more blue.


----------



## eLm

Perfect! thanks!!  So you think i should get the anthracite over the black or charcoal grey? Because to be honest I kinda of what black but not soo black thats why I thought the anthracite was soo nice!  But then in some pics i saw it looked really blue and then I got confused.  I know i want the bag in the pic which looks to be black/grey with maybe some slight blue undertones!  What do you think I should get?  




virgo8708 said:


> I have an Anthra GSH PT and mine looks pretty grey/black, only in certain lights does it look more blue.


----------



## virgo8708

I say go for the Anthra, it is such a beautiful color. It goes with everything. I know that the F/W 09 Anthra is very grey with little blue. Mine is S/S 09 and it is very grey in most lights but the blue does show in certain lights. 

Let me know if I can help with anything else


----------



## m-s-m-d

virgo (my fella canadian!) is right, anthra is more grey with hint of blue in certain light. I first bought a black GGH city and exchanged it for the anthra...love it!
Here's a closer look:


----------



## eLm

Thanks very much!!  Have you ever seen the charcaol grey in person?




virgo8708 said:


> I say go for the Anthra, it is such a beautiful color. It goes with everything. I know that the F/W 09 Anthra is very grey with little blue. Mine is S/S 09 and it is very grey in most lights but the blue does show in certain lights.
> 
> Let me know if I can help with anything else


----------



## virgo8708

Awesome pic *m-s-m-d* That really shows the color that is what mine looks like.


----------



## virgo8708

eLm said:


> Thanks very much!!  Have you ever seen the charcaol grey in person?



I am not sure. Don't quote me but I think they could be calling Anthra charcoal grey.


----------



## eLm

Thank YOU SOO much!!!!  Ok.  I was just asking Virgo her opinion of the charcaol grey?  I was looking at it on the bal website.  So what is it?  I am assuming it is like the anthracite but without the blue undertones maybe, I dont know?  What do you think?  




m-s-m-d said:


> virgo (my fella canadian!) is right, anthra is more grey with hint of blue in certain light. I first bought a black GGH city and exchanged it for the anthra...love it!
> Here's a closer look:


----------



## eLm

virgo8708 said:


> I am not sure. Don't quote me but I think they could be calling Anthra charcoal grey.


 
Really???  YOu think?  How come? If so that makes sense because I am so wondering what the difference is between the anthra and charcoal grey!


----------



## virgo8708

Well I am not sure but it makes sense to me as I can't think of any new color that they have released that would be charcoal grey.


----------



## m-s-m-d

check out the color charts by year section this may help clarify the color. remember tho that colors may vary each year/season


----------



## styledbyher

looks like anthra to me..


----------



## eLm

m-s-m-d said:


> check out the color charts by year section this may help clarify the color. remember tho that colors may vary each year/season


 

Funny that you say that. . . I was just looking at the reference!! I didnt see any Charcoal Grey on the color charts at all. . hmm.  But if you go to the bal website you will see them!  Its weird.  Virgo said that its anthra and their just calling it Charcoal Grey now.  Good to know that each seasons colors can vary!


----------



## eLm

jacmarcella said:


> looks like anthra to me..


 
thx


----------



## roey

Charcoal grey is the name Balenciaga gave to Fall 08 anthracite.  I have a SGH charcoal grey which is a medium grey with blue undertones.  Here's a pic of it outside in natural light.


----------



## eLm

roey said:


> Charcoal grey is the name Balenciaga gave to Fall 08 anthracite. I have a SGH charcoal grey and it is a medium grey with blue undertones. Here's a pic of it outside in natural light.


 
*Thank You Very Much!!!!*
*and does the black after time turn a little greyish/black or does it stay jet black?  *


----------



## eLm

Is there anyway I could see the Anthracite and Black side by side???  ANyone???


----------



## Jira

^ Hi, here's a great comparison picture originally posted by *oogiewoogie*: 
If you do a search, you'll find more pictures


----------



## english_girl_900

Actually Chevre is goat, not lamb. Beautiful leather.


----------



## dizzywizzy

english_girl_900 said:


> Actually Chevre is goat, not lamb. Beautiful leather.




OOPS! Sorry, got them  mixed up, thanks!


----------



## eLm

Jira said:


> ^ Hi, here's a great comparison picture originally posted by *oogiewoogie*:
> If you do a search, you'll find more pictures


 
WOW Now you can really tell!!!!!  See in these pics it looks very blue but the pics that were sent in the previous thread look so darker grey and no so much blue!  Hmm.  .


----------



## virgo8708

I think certain years of Anthra look more blue at times than others. I could be wrong though.


----------



## MichK

RACHEY07 said:


> Hello! This says Cognac, but I think Sienna....no?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Cogn...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


 
That looks like Rouille/Paprika from FW07 to me.


----------



## eLm

virgo8708 said:


> I think certain years of Anthra look more blue at times than others. I could be wrong though.


 

What year is yours??  Thats what I was thinking, that the other anthra were more blue but in the pic Jira sent the anthra was 08 and it looks pretty blue, unlike the ones sent previously in this thread.  I am so confused. :I   All i know is I want the one in that pic! haha


----------



## virgo8708

I have an 09

Here a pic close up without flash of mine


----------



## virgo8708

This is a pic of my 08 Anthra Coin Purse, taken with flash






It is more blue than my 09 Anthra PT in real life.


----------



## hayley

hi, probably really simple and obvious question ... it looks like the size of a work, but the zipper extends further ... so is this just a PT without messenger strap ... but it also has feet? 
thanks! 

pic from thesartorialist.com


----------



## eLm

virgo8708 said:


> This is a pic of my 08 Anthra Coin Purse, taken with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is more blue than my 09 Anthra PT in real life.


 
AHHH I see it!! Your right.  Your 09 looks much more grey than your 08.
Thanks


----------



## virgo8708

No problem.


----------



## toety

can someone ID this brown for me please?

(from streetswalker)





(from sartoralist)





I think I need a brown work in my life...


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^Doesn't everyone?!


----------



## Bridget S.

My 08 Anthra Coin Purse is far bluer than my 08 Anthra Day. I will take some pics tonight. It's a wonderful dark grey, very versatile. I was worried that it would be too close to black to be useful, but it's definitely grey, while my blacks are definitely black!

I wish you well, 

Bridget


----------



## sunny28

I need info my red city bag. Please tell me  what year made, official color name... Thank you


----------



## Jira

^ Please post all future questions on identifying style/color/etc in this thread, thanks!


----------



## Jira

sunny28 said:


> I need info my red city bag. Please tell me  what year made, official color name... Thank you



The style name is *City*; the hardware is regular brass (aka RH). As for color, I'm leaning towards 09 Sanguine, but my monitor calibration might be off. Please look inside your City at the metal tag and locate the letter (not the N) on that tag. Match that letter to a season on this chart and you'll be able to identify the color. 

If you see an R, the color is 09 Sanguine. If you see an S, the color is 08 Ruby.


----------



## bag-gage

I LOVED this when I first saw it on Sartorialist. I thought it was Truffle? but the streetswalker pic makes it look a lot more yellow. Not sure which is more accurate.


----------



## ejsc55

I was on Matches website and saw this... Is it a new style wallet?  TIA

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/product/Matches-Fashion/womens/balenciaga-bal-w-225083-d940n-accessories/10775?colour=purple


----------



## Bridget S.

08 Anthra Coin Purse and Day, bottom is 09 Black. The Coin Purse has far more blue than the Day. I hope this helps. 

I wish you well, 

Bridget


----------



## pilatesworks

I do not know what the style is, it is the first one I have seen, but I want one! 
It looks like just what I need for change, reciepts, etc...things that do not fit in my wallet!


----------



## ejsc55

Here I was able get the images.  Anyone see it IRL?


----------



## sweetlust

^^ First time seeing this! Looks like a shorter version of Money wallet


----------



## pilatesworks

I would love to see more pics of this wallet, I love the look of it!


----------



## ejsc55

sweetlust said:


> ^^ First time seeing this! Looks like a shorter version of Money wallet



That's what I was thinking.  I love my money, but sometimes wish it were half the size.....


----------



## ejsc55

pilatesworks said:


> I would love to see more pics of this wallet, I love the look of it!



I want to see it in person!


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^LOL, I want to OWN one!


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

IT LOOKS LIKE A GSH  VERSION OF THE MINI CAMPAGNON.  I WOULD LOVE ONE TOO!


----------



## kare2711

Hmm, I think it's Pom Pom but what colour? Err is it real? IRL, it looks like a darker, browner shade of Galet.


----------



## ejsc55

So I wanted to let you know that I called Bal and it is called a Mini Money Wallet.  _Who knew?_ The SA I was talking didn't know about it, but then checked the book and that's what it is called. I am going to the store tomorrow and if I like it I will buy it!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

hope someone knwos


----------



## mo-djoe

I'd say noix or galet


----------



## Nancy in VA

Looks like a galet pom pom - just looks darker because of the lighting?
And - she just plops it on the dirty floor - yuck.


----------



## kare2711

I have galet and that is definitely not galet. It's too brown to be galet. 

And to be fair to her, she put it on something else. Her shopping of the day.


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^OH, please let us know what you think, and I know you will post photos if you pick one up!


----------



## cverhoff

wow..that bag is HUGE.... I'm not sure what the color is, but I like it.


----------



## kare2711

It's got to be Pom Pom since there was a drawstring. But the colour ... never seen it before. Don't think it's Noix because the bag was all smoochy. 

Her meal-date was carrying a GSH Bouton D'Or though. But I was more interested in her bag. Couldn't stop staring. 

I only pretended to take pictures of DD, when in fact, I was taking pictures of her bag.


----------



## pinkboudoir

CGH Automne? It is paler than Saddle.


----------



## styledbyher

lol! i wonder if their tpfers too! hehe


----------



## MichK

It's the Pompon. I have one and this looks exactly like it. It's an adorable bag! Wonder what colour it is, though... it looks closest to Galet.


----------



## sweetlust

Wonder if *ejsc55* picked up the Mini Money! 

And, I think it looks Galet. Probably one of the beiger Galet? Looks like the color of Galet in swatches but not IRL. 

Is Noix out already? August no?


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^I HOPE she did! I am so curious to see that wallet!
ejsc55, let us know ASAP ! !


----------



## ejsc55

I am going tomorrow, I already told the DH to figure BAL into the plans!!!  I will let you know what happens!!!!!


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

pinkboudoir said:


> cgh automne? It is paler than saddle.


 
yes, it's a couple shades lighter.


----------



## Jira

The sticky's been moved to the main forum, but this is _not a chat thread_ thanks


----------



## kare2711

After looking at the reference thread, I think what I saw was Sandstone.


----------



## Just Violet

Hi, does anybody tell me which bag is this B.bag? And also the color and the year, please
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-rare...rkparms=65:12|66:4|39:1|72:1240|293:1|294:200

thanks


----------



## aki_sato

From the tag, it looks like a 2006 Emerald - though I am not sure what the style is called..


Just Violet said:


> Hi, does anybody tell me which bag is this B.bag? And also the color and the year, please
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-rare...rkparms=65:12|66:4|39:1|72:1240|293:1|294:200
> 
> thanks


----------



## Just Violet

Hi, it's me again.
Can you tell me also which model/color/season is that, please?
http://cgi.ebay.it/Abbigliamento-e-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1385|293:1|294:50
Is it authentic in your opinion?thanks


----------



## dizzywizzy

Just Violet said:


> Hi, it's me again.
> Can you tell me also which model/color/season is that, please?
> http://cgi.ebay.it/Abbigliamento-e-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1385|293:1|294:50
> Is it authentic in your opinion?thanks




Looks like an Pre-Fall 06 Whistle bag in Blue Roi (blueberry) to me.
Please post in the authentication thread to verify if it's real & to confirm my guess


----------



## purplepinky

Hi ladies,
Not great with the names of the current colours of Bal bags but I do know that I am on the HUNT for a 2008 AMETHYST with GSH. This ebay listing says it is the 2008 Magenta, but it looks like the Amyethyst but with GGH. I need help identifying the colour and also opinions on if you prefer Amethyst with GGH or I should hold out for one with GSH. TIA ladies!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-MAGE...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## juicy couture jen

it looks like pale magenta from s/s 08.

check this link out 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-colors-by-season/2008-s-s-pre-collection-231597.html


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ Agreed. But its a very bright Pale Magenta which is nice!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

hi girls...is it a violet or sapphire first according to you? i know it is very difficult to say

TIA


----------



## nicole2730

^^ *CHLOE* - it could even be an eggplant - impossible to know unless she flashed us the tag!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

You are right!silly me..it could be a raisin too!


----------



## chaoyichien

kare2711 said:


> After looking at the reference thread, I think what I saw was Sandstone.



But sandstone was from 2007, I thought the Pom Pom was first introduced in 08.


----------



## naima_melita

Does anyone know what bag Natasha is carrying? I though only the LE NM city had the gunstone hardware?


----------



## CoutureObsessed

nicole2730 said:


> ^^ *CHLOE* - it could even be an eggplant - impossible to know unless she flashed us the tag!


 
That was my very first thought, too, when I looked at the pics!  Impossible to know, but it does seem to have that certain "bright" eggplant quality, if that makes any sense at all !


----------



## sheanabelle

color & size help please!


----------



## english_girl_900

I believe its an 08 Marine GGH Mid-day.


----------



## bigfattoe

*hello guys,

i want to bid on this 07 Violet Wallet, please authenticate for me, thanks.*

*Ebay Item Name:* Auth Balenciaga '07 Giant Compagnon Wallet - Violet SGH

Ebay Item Number: 300329889017

Seller ID:mochiblure

Link: Auth Balenciaga '07 Giant Compagnon Wallet - Violet SGH - eBay (item 300329889017 end time Jul-19-09 14:32:15 PDT)


----------



## Ellie Mae

bigfattoe said:


> *hello guys,
> 
> i want to bid on this 07 Violet Wallet, please authenticate for me, thanks.*
> 
> *Ebay Item Name:* Auth Balenciaga '07 Giant Compagnon Wallet - Violet SGH
> 
> Ebay Item Number: 300329889017
> 
> Seller ID:mochiblure
> 
> Link: Auth Balenciaga '07 Giant Compagnon Wallet - Violet SGH - eBay (item 300329889017 end time Jul-19-09 14:32:15 PDT)



Please post AUTH questions here http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-460671.html


----------



## bigfattoe

thanks Ellie


----------



## BagLover21

Hi ladies. Is the Pewder color a true gray? Would love your help!


----------



## aki_sato

*Baglover21* - do you mean _Pewter_ as the hardware colour?


----------



## BagLover21

aki_sato said:


> *Baglover21* - do you mean _Pewter_ as the hardware colour?



they is a bag on ebay and the seller says it's an 09 in "pewder"


----------



## Jira

There's no 09 gray color called Pewder or Pewter. The listing you're referring to is actually 08 Anthracite, which is a gray. If you do a search, you'll find many pictures of this color


----------



## sheanabelle

english_girl_900 said:


> I believe its an 08 Marine GGH Mid-day.




Thanks!! I've been out of the bal loop for so long I have never heard of a mid-day!!!


----------



## kbraun

I love this red Balenciaga Kim Kardashian has. Can anyone ID it for me?? I think I found the same one on ebay I posted the link below.
Thanks!








AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA RED CITY GGH HANDBAG MINT - eBay (item 150360525909 end time Aug-19-09 20:54:02 PDT)


----------



## sl57

You should post that link it the authenticate thread, there masters over there, they will tell you the color and if that bag is authentic


----------



## nicole2730

this is a red, probably tomato, city with GGH.  same one as in the auction.



kbraun said:


> I love this red Balenciaga Kim Kardashian has. Can anyone ID it for me?? I think I found the same one on ebay I posted the link below.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 834732
> 
> 
> View attachment 834731
> 
> 
> AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA RED CITY GGH HANDBAG MINT - eBay (item 150360525909 end time Aug-19-09 20:54:02 PDT)


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

hi girls sorry just my curiosity, she is a (famous?) italian blogger ...is her giant bag authentic? i don't understand what kind of colour could be ..argent shouldn't have feet right? tia
Skull Tshirt, By Happines Is A 10 Dollar Tshirt, Abercrombie Denim Shorts, Plastic Gladiators Sandals, Balenciaga Partime Grey // LOOKBOOK.nu: "A skull on me? That's strange ahahahah" by Chiara F.


----------



## Jira

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> hi girls sorry just my curiosity, she is a (famous?) italian blogger ...is her giant bag authentic? i don't understand what kind of colour could be ..argent shouldn't have feet right? tia
> Skull Tshirt, By Happines Is A 10 Dollar Tshirt, Abercrombie Denim Shorts, Plastic Gladiators Sandals, Balenciaga Partime Grey // LOOKBOOK.nu: "A skull on me? That's strange ahahahah" by Chiara F.



^ Looks like a GH PT, but the handles look really long


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

yes jira it is a pt for sure..but i am wondering what kind of colour could be...since it has feet it can't be argent..unless it is a fake

here it is another picture
H&M Top, American Apparel Black Belt, Cheap Monday Grey Shorts, Plastic Grey Gladiators // LOOKBOOK.nu: "Mixed grey" by Chiara F.


----------



## Livia1

That's an odd bag. Aside from the long handles the strap also looks too wide, doesn't it?! Or is it just me ... I don't own a PT so


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Livia1 said:


> That's an odd bag. Aside from the long handles the strap also looks too wide, doesn't it?! Or is it just me ... I don't own a PT so


:salute:hi hun the pt usually has longer strap,but you are right maybe it is just too long...btw i don't understand what kind of colour is it...thanks


----------



## Livia1

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> :salute:hi hun the pt usually has longer strap,but you are right maybe it is just too long...btw i don't understand what kind of colour is it...thanks



Hi sweetie, no I meant that the strap is too wide/thick but I might be wrong ... it might just be a weird angle. As for colour I would say Argent but I see your point


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Livia1 said:


> Hi sweetie, no I meant that the strap is too wide/thick but I might be wrong ... it might just be a weird angle. As for colour I would say Argent but I see your point


oops i didn't read carefully...uhmm but argent is f/W 08 so no more feet...


----------



## luc9999

Hello does anyone know where (in the UK) I could buy a bag that is simialar shape to the Balenciaga baf that dakota fanning has. I don't know which collection it is. I am new to this. lol

Thanks


----------



## CoutureObsessed

Hi luc9999!  Welcome to TPF and the Bal Forum!  Please note, we discuss only authentic bags on our forum and do not endorse or discuss fakes or "look-a-likes."  If you're interested in purchasing the real thing, you can post a pics in the "Identify this Balenciaga" Thread and we can help you figure out what style it is .

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/identify-this-balenciaga-397784.html


----------



## Jira

Hi, posting a picture or describing in more detail would help us identify the style of the bag for you


----------



## Conni618

Dakota Fanning's bag in the photo I noticed (on our Celeb thread) is a Giant Gold Hardware City bag.  It looks lighter in this pic, but in another it looks black.


----------



## suchagirl

eta for Mods:  Sorry, I should post in authenticate prob.  Remove if necessary, sorry!  Thanks.

I hope this is the right place to post this!  I need some help and have little info - these pics show my black city compared to some sort of grey GSH Day.  
The Day must be from '07 or '08 because it still has the old mirror.  I don't think it's anthracite?  Maybe plomb or steel?  The bag looks a little like a faded black but the laces and zippers are definitely grey.  I don't have any cards or other identifying info!  Can you help with the color?  Thank you!!


----------



## Sassy

I am considering this Bal bag, and wondered what it's called and if there are any threads/posts with IRL pictures or mod shots? Thank you!


----------



## pursemania

Hey all, you Bal experts -
I bought this messenger bag at Barneys and was wondering if anyone knew what it was called.  MSRP was $1995 and I got it for less than 1/2.  The leather is definitely different than most Bals - thinner, softer. very lightweight and consistently smooth.  It has 2 entrances into the main compartment - at the top of the open flap and thru a zipper on the front (under the flap).  It also has a zipped pocked on the back side.  Has a Bal mirror, small tassels on the zipper, and 3 silver disks on the front flap. 

Sorry for the poor quality of pic (with my iphone).

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Conni618

Try posting in the 'Identify This," thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/identify-this-balenciaga-397784-57.html

Good luck!


----------



## persil

Please help me identify this Balenciaga wallet!

ref:
http://www.balenciaga.com/int/en/Def.../small-leather
(number 6)

TIA!


----------



## dchoi

Dears, I don't know how to call this colour (Light Grey, but undertone is a little bit green). Today I saw this CITY in a shop. DO anyone can post some photos with is colour.
Many Many thanks!


----------



## lastlovesong

Check out the color reference charts, that might be useful otherwise, wait for some bal expert to come along!


----------



## mk78

could it be galet as it has been known to have some slight khaki undertones in some lights?


----------



## ags

I just won a drawing for a "Balenciaga Doctor's Bag" on a website that sells authentic pre-owned luxury brands. I don't know if a doctor's bag even exists. It has Barneys tags included and the paper tag and leather inner tag gives the serial/model number as 168056. It also says 2006 3 (which means Fall/Winter of 2006, right?) on the paper tag. The trim leather is a dark brown, and the rest is a soft black, almost suede-like leather.

Does anyone know what this is or if it is real?

Thanks!


----------



## Ellie Mae

Post photos and authentication questions here http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ules-use-format-post-492263.html#post11943755 and plz read 1st post to determine what photos will be needed.  Congrats!


----------



## celebrityowned

Thanks!

Dana


----------



## Ellie Mae

#'s match those I've seen recently on a BOX, but it's not listed in the Ref lib.


----------



## snoesje

Girls, I got a problem. I got 2 Money Wallets, one black and one automne, but the year cards were not in the wallets but in the package, so now I don't know which card belongs to the wallets. One year card says 2009 1 186194 D940N 1787 and the ohther one finishes with 1279. Hope you can help me!?


----------



## Ellie Mae

celebrityowned said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Dana



Whoop... never mind.. found it... here's tag info for a BOX style BAL

*Box* [145694] - 995US
11.5 x 7 x 5 with 27 shoulder strap 
leather tag only 2123


----------



## csewallh

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200370161466&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Can any one tell me what color this is? Someone said they thought it was 2006 Pale Rose. But is doesn't look that rose colored to me compared to these pics from the reference library: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-colors-by-season/2006-pre-spring-141739.html

Any ideas? 
Thanks!


----------



## Bsaf

Can someone please help identify the style of a black Balenciaga bag and what year it is from??  This is from my aunt's collection and I don't have the information other than the Barney's New York tag attached.  The under tag says "105010 - 213048".  I'm having trouble uploading the pics, but it is monk black.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## Addy

Hello and welcome!

Please post your question in the Identify This Balenciaga thread in the Reference Library. Upload your pics to Photobucket and post the  links.

Good luck!


----------



## Bsaf

Can someone please help me identify what type of Balenciaga this is and what year?? The front tag just says Balenciaga, but the back of the tag says *105010-213048*. Also, is this considered Monk color? This is from my aunt's collection and still has the Barneys New York tag on it. Thanks so much!

http://i668.photobucket.com/albums/vv45/Brookesaf/BlackBalenciagaTagBack.jpg 

http://i668.photobucket.com/albums/vv45/Brookesaf/BlackBalenciagaTag.jpg

http://i668.photobucket.com/albums/vv45/Brookesaf/BlackBalenciaga2.jpg

http://i668.photobucket.com/albums/vv45/Brookesaf/BlackBalenciaga1.jpg


----------



## Bsaf

Can someone please help identify what type of Balenciaga this is? It is Suede, and I wasn't sure if it was a First bag? The numbers on the back of the tag say - 105008-213048. Also, can you tell what collection and color this bag is? Thanks so much!!

http://i668.photobucket.com/albums/vv45/Brookesaf/SuedeBalenciaga3.jpg

http://i668.photobucket.com/albums/vv45/Brookesaf/SuedeBalenciagaTagBack.jpg

http://i668.photobucket.com/albums/vv45/Brookesaf/SuedeBalenciagaTag.jpg

http://i668.photobucket.com/albums/vv45/Brookesaf/SuedeBalenciagaFront2.jpg


----------



## Bsaf

Can someone please help me identify what type of Balenciaga this is and what year?? The front tag just says Balenciaga, but the back of the tag says *105010-213048*. Also, is this considered Monk color? This is from my aunt's collection and still has the Barneys New York tag on it. Thanks so much!

http://i668.photobucket.com/albums/vv45/Brookesaf/BlackBalenciagaTagBack.jpg 

http://i668.photobucket.com/albums/vv45/Brookesaf/BlackBalenciagaTag.jpg

http://i668.photobucket.com/albums/vv45/Brookesaf/BlackBalenciaga2.jpg

http://i668.photobucket.com/albums/vv45/Brookesaf/BlackBalenciaga1.jpg


----------



## Jira

Please post all identification questions in http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...tify-this-balenciaga-397784.html#post12034793, thanks!


----------



## Bsaf

Can someone please help identify what type of Balenciaga this is? It is Suede, and I wasn't sure if it was a First bag? The numbers on the back of the tag say - *105008-213048*. Also, can you tell what collection and color this bag is? Thanks so much!!

http://i668.photobucket.com/albums/v...alenciaga3.jpg 

http://i668.photobucket.com/albums/v...agaTagBack.jpg 

http://i668.photobucket.com/albums/v...enciagaTag.jpg 

http://i668.photobucket.com/albums/v...iagaFront2.jpg


----------



## Jira

Bsaf said:


> Can someone please help identify what type of Balenciaga this is? It is Suede, and I wasn't sure if it was a First bag? The numbers on the back of the tag say - *105008-213048*. Also, can you tell what collection and color this bag is? Thanks so much!!
> 
> http://i668.photobucket.com/albums/v...alenciaga3.jpg
> 
> http://i668.photobucket.com/albums/v...agaTagBack.jpg
> 
> http://i668.photobucket.com/albums/v...enciagaTag.jpg
> 
> http://i668.photobucket.com/albums/v...iagaFront2.jpg



This is a Multi-Zip Suede First. I believe it's F/W 02 Beige.


----------



## Bsaf

Thank you so much!!  I've been trying to identify for quite some time!  





Jira said:


> This is a Multi-Zip Suede First. I believe it's F/W 02 Beige.


----------



## Bsaf

Can someone please help me identify what type of Balenciaga bag this is? Also, the year and color?  The tag states 105010-213048.  Thanks so much!

http://s668.photobucket.com/albums/vv45/Brookesaf/Black Balenciaga/


----------



## pegasuscom

I am new to Balenciaga and it seems that all of the models have names. I cannot find the proper name for this bag and I have searched through the forum but could not find any info. Does anyone know the official name for this bag?


----------



## sweetlust

Okay I have a question, is there no way you can find out the year of a White Day Bag with the old mirror (the one that still has pocket behind) and extra tassels? Thank you so much!


----------



## MichK

^^ Well, if the mirror has a pocket, then it's pre-FW08.. but that's about all you can find out... you'll need the white card to determine the exact season.


----------



## sweetlust

MichK said:


> ^^ Well, if the mirror has a pocket, then it's pre-FW08.. but that's about all you can find out... you'll need the white card to determine the exact season.




Oh okay, SIGH! Thanks *MichK*! You're always so sweet and helpful!! :kiss:


----------



## tinydancer3145

Hi Ladies,

I'm sure you've all seen this pic before but does anyone know what style and color this bag is? Also, does it come in regular hardware? It looks grey or green??

Thanks! 

denimblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/amanda-bynes-j-brand4.jpg


----------



## Jira

tinydancer3145 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm sure you've all seen this pic before but does anyone know what style and color this bag is? Also, does it come in regular hardware? It looks grey or green??
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> denimblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/amanda-bynes-j-brand4.jpg



Looks like a GGH Anthra City to me. The City does come in regular hardware


----------



## xrubybabex

can someone please identify this bag for me? What color? which yr? what size? Thanks


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Hmm, maybe Sahara '07 with GSH, maybe the style is called shopping? Or Midday? Not sure about the style at all though.


----------



## Jira

xrubybabex said:


> can someone please identify this bag for me? What color? which yr? what size? Thanks
> View attachment 855482



The hardware's hard to see, but looks like a GSH 09 Praline Mid Day?


----------



## Lili5582

Hi, could anyone help he in identifying this one? so that I can make sure it is not fake (I will see it hopefully in two weeks). So if anyone can help me identify it and maybe have a valid serial number to check against?

Seller says he has bought it last year?

thanks!!!


----------



## Jira

Lili5582 said:


> Hi, could anyone help he in identifying this one? so that I can make sure it is not fake (I will see it hopefully in two weeks). So if anyone can help me identify it and maybe have a valid serial number to check against?
> 
> Seller says he has bought it last year?
> 
> thanks!!!



This is a City. Do you have other pictures? This one alone is not enough to authenticate. The City should have 115748 as a serial number. Hope that helps!


----------



## Lili5582

Jira said:


> This is a City. Do you have other pictures? This one alone is not enough to authenticate. The City should have 115748 as a serial number. Hope that helps!



Thanks Jira, I just wanted to know whether Balenciaga made any City with Linen in this colour last year (as seller said he bought it last year...), do you have an idea? For authentication I will try to go to a Balenciaga store to do the sale/purchase (next step if OK so far  )


----------



## beauxgoris

Do you think this is a rouge theatre city?

http://img156.imageshack.us/i/michelletrachtenbergorg.jpg

http://img156.imageshack.us/i/michelletrachtenbergorg.jpg/


----------



## frws

can you please help me identify this lc's balenciaga? could you also tell me the retail price? thank you really much:sunnies


----------



## caroulemapoulen

frws: That's a covered regular hardware city, I don't know retail price though

beauxgois: To me it seems a bit too bordeaux to be rouge theatre?


----------



## adrian

Hi - I am trying to figure out the color of this First (it is a First, yes?). xxxbut dont even know what the color or year is!! I got it in 07, the tags were still with it but I've misplaced it/them I think. I'm pretty sure it is between 05 and 07. It has the "old mirror" with pocket on the back, and I do not know if it came with extra tassles. Can anyone help me here? Thanks SOOO much


----------



## 2Nova

sorry i don't have additional photos this is the closest to the true colour I really have, though it's not even that good really bad lighting and taken on my BB so  any ideas what it could be?

the tags say
2008 3 103208 D94JT 308
SAC

fw 2008 D = F/W 2003 Raised Silver/Pewter HW with Serif Font? correct?

It almost looks like pine but i really have no idea!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

adrian said:


> Hi - I am trying to figure out the color of this First (it is a First, yes?).xxxx but dont even know what the color or year is!! I got it in 07, the tags were still with it but I've misplaced it/them I think. I'm pretty sure it is between 05 and 07. It has the "old mirror" with pocket on the back, and I do not know if it came with extra tassles. Can anyone help me here? Thanks SOOO much




I'm quite sure this is Bubblegum 07. Do you have the card?


----------



## Jira

adrian said:


> Hi - I am trying to figure out the color of this First (it is a First, yes?). xxxx but dont even know what the color or year is!! I got it in 07, the tags were still with it but I've misplaced it/them I think. I'm pretty sure it is between 05 and 07. It has the "old mirror" with pocket on the back, and I do not know if it came with extra tassles. Can anyone help me here? Thanks SOOO much



I'm sorry, but this bag is fake -- the bale is square.


----------



## Jira

2Nova said:


> sorry i don't have additional photos this is the closest to the true colour I really have, though it's not even that good really bad lighting and taken on my BB so  any ideas what it could be?
> 
> the tags say
> 2008 3 103208 D94JT 308
> SAC
> 
> fw 2008 D = F/W 2003 Raised Silver/Pewter HW with Serif Font? correct?
> 
> It almost looks like pine but i really have no idea!



Please refer to the _metal tag_ inside the bag. Find the letter on that tag (not the N) and match it to a letter on this list to determine the color. Good luck!


----------



## beauxgoris

LC's bag is a regular covered hardware bag. Very hard to find.


----------



## adrian

caroulemapoulen said:


> I'm quite sure this is Bubblegum 07. Do you have the card?


 

I dont - sooooo frustrating.  I did, and i may stumbole upon it (as I am moving this month so it may turn up).


----------



## adrian

caroulemapoulen said:


> I'm quite sure this is Bubblegum 07. Do you have the card?


 

Could you tell me how you refer to this hardware is it?  It's the most basic, is it not?


----------



## Jira

^ You've posted this pink First several times on the board and it was determined to be fake.


----------



## 2Nova

Jira said:


> Please refer to the _metal tag_ inside the bag. Find the letter on that tag (not the N) and match it to a letter on this list to determine the color. Good luck!



Emerald!!! 
Thanks so much for all your help Jira


----------



## Jira

2Nova said:


> Emerald!!!
> Thanks so much for all your help Jira



Nice!! Emerald is hard to find now, enjoy!


----------



## Jira

frws said:


> can you please help me identify this lc's balenciaga? *could you also tell me the retail price?*



I'm not sure, but I think the CRH City's at $1495 USD now (or $1395... sorry I can't remember what the tag said ush


----------



## cutiek1t

Can you ladies tell me what yr is this first Serial 103208 213048 and the Metal Balenciaga nameplate numbered 1649 A and 103208. Thanks


----------



## Jira

cutiek1t said:


> Can you ladies tell me what yr is this first Serial 103208 213048 and the Metal Balenciaga nameplate numbered 1649 A and 103208. Thanks



Please post future identification questions in this thread  103208 is the serial number for the First style and A stands for S/S 2005.


----------



## cutiek1t

Jira said:


> Please post future identification questions in this thread  103208 is the serial number for the First style and A stands for S/S 2005.



Thanks, Jira but can i ask how can you tell if this is from S/S 2005 what give it away, i am still learning


----------



## Jira

cutiek1t said:


> Thanks, Jira but can i ask how can you tell if this is from S/S 2005 what give it away, i am still learning



Hi, this thread has a list of the serial numbers that correspond to each style and this thread has a list of all the colors Balenciaga has made. Some Bbags (not all) have metal tags, which are imprinted with a letter -- this can be used in the colors list to match a season/year/color. In your case, A corresponds to Spring/Summer 2005. Hope that helps!


----------



## adrian

How do I tell if my first is a woven or a clasique?


----------



## 2Nova

Jira said:


> Nice!! Emerald is hard to find now, enjoy!



Thank you so much for all your help getting the bag! It's the most beautiful green colour ever!


----------



## luvmy3girls

I have no idea about styles/names of the B bags. What I'm looking for is a big bag that has along strap that looks cute worn crossbody. Preferably with gold hardware and maybe black. Thanks guys


----------



## chaoyichien

Hi, welcome!
I think what you're looking for is the Part-Time bag with giant gold hardware(GGH).
It's a great style and black is such a classic Bal color! Good luck with your search!


----------



## LostInBal

^^



luvmy3girls said:


> I have no idea about styles/names of the B bags. What I'm looking for is a big bag that has along strap that looks cute worn crossbody. Preferably with gold hardware and maybe black. Thanks guys


 
Maybe that bag could be a part time?. It has long strap and comes with giant gold and silver hardware


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^thanks!!


----------



## Maja80

Someone in another thread posted this picture (sorry i'm borrowing!) and I need to know everything about this bag! Does anyone have info on it or if it comes in other styles? I didn't really know what to search so if there is already a thread on this, sorry, just point me in the right direction!! TIA!

http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv348/ssc0619/bal2.jpg


----------



## cbarrus

I can't tell you anything about the bag, but the pic is from Neiman Marcus in Charlotte, NC.


----------



## voofy

its called the sunday tote and it comes in two color combinations. The vermillion combination and then the vert fonce, there are two sizes and the small is aprox $2000 and the larger is $2345, Saks and neiman marcus have just got them in so as Balenciaga NY


----------



## voofy

the bag you have a picture of is the vert fonce combination
the handles are black though.


----------



## Maja80

Thank you so much! I will definately have to consider this!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^It's a lovely bag, caught my eye as well!


----------



## missty4

Lucky!  I just won this and not sure what it is. Any guesses what it might be? Anthracite/Black/Plomb day?

Item name: Balenciaga Paris Hobo Leather $995
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Pari...bags?hash=item5ad2df59f5&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## dannkat

Hi all.... need your HELP!!!

I'm planning to get a twiggy in pourpre.  My SA sent me a pic of the actual bag I'm getting.  However, I was quite disappointed.  The color looked so off.  It didn't look like any of the pourpre i've seen here especially *sweetlust*'s city.....  The one she sent looked like a sanguine to me.

What do u think? 


Pic 1: sent by my SA. This is the only miserable pic she sent!






Pic 2: I LOVE this color.  For comparison sake I have attached a pic which  belongs to a lovely pfer....sorry can't recall her ID.   
Was in a hurry to put up this post, my apology.





Pic3: My Sanguine city


----------



## Livia1

I think it does look like Pourpre and I also think it's gorgeous 


I think pic #2 is much more pink than other pics of pourpre I've seen, think it's the lighting.


----------



## dannkat

^^^ It does??? I prefer pic2 color more with pinkish undertone.....


----------



## ehc2010

i think its pourpre. its just the lighting that's different.


----------



## Livia1

Wow, gorgeous Sanguine! I do however think that the lighting in pic #1 is bad; it's dark and yellow, kwim?


----------



## dannkat

*ehc2010* - that's what my SA told me too.... guess i'm being paranoid.  Pardon me.  My first time buying from overseas.  Thanks.

*Livia1* - thanks for the compliment.  I think pic 1 was taken quite badly.  I second that too.  May be due to lighting.


----------



## Pigen

I think it's the lighting too. The lighting in the photo your SA sent you looks very yellow, and that would definitely take the pink undertones out. I think it looks good, considering the poor lighting


----------



## dannkat

Thanks *Pigen* for the assurance.  I need to be very sure. There's no return for overseas purchase.


----------



## dannkat

What do u ladies think of twiggy in pourpre???

Yay or Nay???


----------



## sweetlust

dannkat said:


> What do u ladies think of twiggy in pourpre???
> 
> Yay or Nay???




I think its the lighting too! Maybe you should get SA to send photos of the back, just to check its saturation and leather. Then its a YAY!! I can't wait to see your Pourpre twiggy!! 

To add on, the 2nd photo is not true to IRL. Its too pink.. You haven't gone to see the swatch?


----------



## pilatesworks

I think the lighting is off, ask her to take another pic!


----------



## dannkat

Hi sweetlust and Leslie. I did email the SA regarding the color and asked for additional photos in/outdoor. 

This is her replied: As I was telling you the colors looks a bit different on pictures, so other pictures will produce the same color, but again the color on the picture is the new pourpre, dark red with a bit of pink. Thank you.

I'm at my wits end now. To go ahead or abort the transaction??? The SA was not helpful at all. Agrrrr....

*Sweetlust*, no I didn't take a look at the swatch. I'm afraid it's very hard for me to visualize since it's a tiny piece of leather. Can u tell me the pics u posted is it very true to its color with a hint of pink undertone? Thanks.


----------



## sweetlust

dannkat said:


> *Sweetlust*, no I didn't take a look at the swatch. I'm afraid it's very hard for me to visualize since it's a tiny piece of leather. Can u tell me the pics u posted is it very true to its color with a hint of pink undertone? Thanks.



So far, I think the picture truest to color is this:





I took another picture under indoor light - to show that it is quite dark, a deep burgundy red wine color with pink undertones:





It looks mottled in my picture, but it is not IRL. Very deep saturation and moist leather! I believe the lighting in stores are always not very accurate.


----------



## dannkat

Thanks for posting the additional pics, *sweetlust*. 

This is my first time buying a bbag blind! Gosh, I hate it. 

I want pourpre but couldn't justify to get it since it the color is so similar to sangune.  How I wish pourpre is in store now so that I can compare it side by side with my sanguine.


----------



## jadorejoan

Hi ladies, i really want to get this wallet and im new to purchasing balenciaga, i am unsure of what other pics needed to authenticate it. do take a look: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/SOLD-OUT-BAL...ptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f216QQsalenotsupported

Thanks


----------



## BlueKat

Welcome to the Balenciaga subforum, *jadorejean*.  Please post all authentication questions in the Authenticate this Balenciaga thread.  The lovely ladies there will be more than happy to have a look at your wallet for you.  Here is the link to the thread

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-492263.html


----------



## NicoleC

Hi, can somebody help me identify this MU?  No tags or anything, I'm guessing 04 marigold?  Thanks!


----------



## Jira

^ Looks like it!


----------



## NicoleC

Thanks Jira!


----------



## dyyong

hi ladies, does anyone have picture of pencil to share? TIA


----------



## aki_sato

I know Jira has chimed in and I am almost 100% sure her opinion is correct - but I can't help thinking it does look also so 07 Jaune 


NicoleC said:


> Hi, can somebody help me identify this MU? No tags or anything, I'm guessing 04 marigold? Thanks!


----------



## aki_sato

Dyyong - Jira posted these on the AR thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=836453&d=1248314498

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=836454&d=1248314498

Incase you can't see it, here is the post:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/aloha-rag-inventory-stock-251377-108.html
 #1620


dyyong said:


> hi ladies, does anyone have picture of pencil to share? TIA


----------



## aki_sato

Checked 07 Jaune - this is indeed 04 Marigold (from the tassels knot)..

Apology to slightly doubt you Jira! 


aki_sato said:


> I know Jira has chimed in and I am almost 100% sure her opinion is correct - but I can't help thinking it does look also so 07 Jaune


----------



## NicoleC

I originally wondered if it was Jaune too, and thanks for confirming Aki!


----------



## aki_sato

Your welcome Nicole - I have to thannk you too!
Learnt something new today and this is my first time seeing the 04 Marigold MU! ^^

Hope you got this rare beauty! 


NicoleC said:


> I originally wondered if it was Jaune too, and thanks for confirming Aki!


----------



## NicoleC

Thanks Aki, I debated it for a couple days, but the price was right so I got it


----------



## dyyong

hi ladies, i couldn't get any reply so i repost again, does anyone have any pictures of "pencil" to share? TIA


----------



## Jira

^ *Aki* replied to you a few posts down


----------



## portebello

Hi,
I just got a SGH PT from ebay which was described as 09 electric blue. But the bag has feet!!? didnt PT stop having feet some time back (not sure when)? 
As I don't have the comp card_ I _can't tell which season it's from; colour has also faded considerably but i believe it looks like 08 turquoise. Does 08 PT still have feet?


----------



## Alice1979

There's no EB in 09, EB was only produced in S/S 08, and yes all pt prior to F/W 08 had feet.


----------



## avia

I think what you have is a Part time 07 French Blue.Can you post pics? so i can compare mine.


----------



## Mininana

most likely an electric blue pt from last year which would indeed have feet


----------



## Jira

portebello said:


> Hi,
> I just got a SGH PT from ebay which was described as 09 electric blue. But the bag has feet!!? didnt PT stop having feet some time back (not sure when)?
> As I don't have the comp card_ I _can't tell which season it's from; colour has also faded considerably but i believe it looks like 08 turquoise. Does 08 PT still have feet?



EB isn't from 09 and PTs don't have feet anymore. Posting a picture would really help


----------



## pilatesworks

And feet on PT's may mean Chevre!


----------



## ollaa

Hi
Please can you tell me is it Authentic Balenciaga? 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180398440983&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
thanks


----------



## aki_sato

Ollaa, please post the authentication question on this thread 
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-492263.html


----------



## purseluv

I love these Balenciaga shoes. Does anyone know what season these are and what the name is? Thanks!


----------



## Jira

They look like the ones here: http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=509&categoryId=-1

I guess they're called Harness Boots and from F/W 06? I think Sam Edelman made a similar pair as well.


----------



## purseluv

Thanks so much! Do you know what the Sam Edelmans are called? Looking now at how the Balenciagas look from the sides, I don't like them as much. The shape is too weird for me to pull off. I hope there's another version that looks like it but is more conventionally shaped. I love the buckle detail and the shape from the front. Not so crazy about the back part.


----------



## portebello

portebello said:


> Hi,
> I just got a SGH PT from ebay which was described as 09 electric blue. But the bag has feet!!? didnt PT stop having feet some time back (not sure when)?
> As I don't have the comp card_ I _can't tell which season it's from; colour has also faded considerably but i believe it looks like 08 turquoise. Does 08 PT still have feet?


 
here are 2 photos that are closest to the colour IRL.


----------



## beauxgoris

dyyong said:


> hi ladies, i couldn't get any reply so i repost again, does anyone have any pictures of "pencil" to share? TIA



Here ya go hon!


----------



## Jira

portebello said:


> here are 2 photos that are closest to the colour IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 866729
> 
> 
> View attachment 866730



This looks like 08 Turquoise to me


----------



## lissett

Hi Girls!

Your help would be greatly appreciated. It bought this black twiggy quite a few months back. The previous owner told me she bought her about 5 years ago. Fortunately, i found this thread and decided to ask the experts. 

Year/leather/color would be amazing to know(as I could provide this information if I choose to sell her). I'm really hoping this is chevre as I drool every time someone posts one of theirs on the site. She is super saturated an Incredibly soft. 

Anyway, here are some pictures:


Ughhhh sorrry I can't get the pictures to upload....here is the serial number...hopefully this helps.

*128523 *dot* 3444*


----------



## i_love_yorkie

that can only help to tell the style


----------



## Bridget S.

Yeah, for the most part, the serial number is the same. The easiest way to tell is the handles. If the Twiggy is pre 2005 the handles will be longer. There are two straight stitches on the bottom and then the diagonal whipstitches. On the old twiggies there are 20 whip stitches between the two straight ones, on post S/S 2005 there are only 16 whip stitches. 

I wish you well, 

Bridget


----------



## lissett

Thanks so much girls I will ask my boyfriend to help me upload the pics!


----------



## Tokyolove

I'm new to Balenciaga and was wondering what color is this one.  Is it galet from this fall/winter collection?


----------



## agnes_ccmj

Hello! Please help me! I can see that this is a Balenciaga but what is it called? Does anyone one where to get it today,has anyone seen it for sale? (in either size) it's amazing!!


----------



## agnes_ccmj

Hello! Please help me! I can see that this is a Balenciaga but what is it called? Does anyone one where to get it today, has anyone seen it for sale? (in either size) it's amazing!! LOVE

thank you for your help!


----------



## livy1888

No I think it's too light to be 09 Galet.  I believe this is 08 F/W Argent SGH Work 



Tokyolove said:


> I'm new to Balenciaga and was wondering what color is this one.  Is it galet from this fall/winter collection?


----------



## saff

Can someone please tell me if this is a Noix Day? THank you!


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Looks like it to me....?


----------



## chunkylover53

Definitely looks like noix, albeit a washed out picture.


----------



## pilatesworks

Hi experts!
Is this 2007 SGH PT Black or Plomb?!
TIA!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/livy99/items/AUTH__BALENCIAGA_07_PLOMB_BLACK_SGH_PART_TIME_BAG__TPF


----------



## beauxgoris

^^She says it's plomb - but it is really dark. Maybe it's just the lighting?


----------



## Jira

Hi, I've moved all posts on Monk Leather to its own thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/what-is-monk-leather-501936.html. Please continue discussion there


----------



## mmmsc

Thanks Jira. I just have searched RealDeal and here is what Corey says:
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/searchquick-submit.sc?keywords=monk


----------



## christymarie340

hi ladies! whats the thought on this color-looks like rouille to me:

http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-Balenciaga...bags?hash=item4a9a7cd380&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## m-s-m-d

Hi gals, could you help me identify the color of this City from 06.. is this Olive Brown?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150370483065&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## princessjacqui

thank you for the responses to my new thread. i was directed here. would love to hear the experts on naming this bag:
the interior code is 103208.213048 and the measurements are 7.5X13X2.5






Many Thanks


----------



## Jira

princessjacqui said:


> thank you for the responses to my new thread. i was directed here. would love to hear the experts on naming this bag:
> the interior code is 103208.213048 and the measurements are 7.5X13X2.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks



This is the First style. For color, please look inside your First at the metal plate. Match the letter you see (not the N) to one on this list and you'll find the color


----------



## Jira

m-s-m-d said:


> Hi gals, could you help me identify the color of this City from 06.. is this Olive Brown?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150370483065&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



I think so


----------



## Jira

christymarie340 said:


> hi ladies! whats the thought on this color-looks like rouille to me:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-Balenciaga...bags?hash=item4a9a7cd380&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



I agree -- the card says 2006 1.


----------



## princessjacqui

Jira said:


> This is the First style. For color, please look inside your First at the metal plate. Match the letter you see (not the N) to one on this list and you'll find the color



thank you jira!


----------



## vink

Please help me!!! 

Is this TQ or Sky Blue? All I know is it's from 08.


----------



## HandbagAngel

vink said:


> Please help me!!!
> 
> Is this TQ or Sky Blue? All I know is it's from 08.


 

If it is from 2008, then it looks a faded Sky Blue to me.


----------



## Skyinthecity

Hello there,

could somebody help me to identify the color of this courier: 














It is described as grey with purple undertones.

Thank you!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

skyinthecity: It could be ink from 2006 I think, it looks like my ink oval at least.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Agree with caroulemapoulen, based on the first and last photos, it looks Ink to me as well.


----------



## traden

Hi everyone could you please help me to identify this bag ( colour, season, style, availability and price). thanks so much!!


----------



## traden

also would like to confirm if this is galet?


----------



## aki_sato

This looks like:
2009 Argent
City CGH
Price: 1795USD

Availability: unsure about this - you might need to ring up the stores and check it out...or post on the Shopping section - perhaps someone can provide you some pointers..


traden said:


> Hi everyone could you please help me to identify this bag ( colour, season, style, availability and price). thanks so much!!


----------



## christymarie340

Jira said:


> I agree -- the card says 2006 1.


 
Thanks Jira!


----------



## Susan Lee

Hi!
Could anyone help me identify this color/year for me? And is there any way in telling if it's chevre or agneau?

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/miss...7_08_Marine_SGH_GSH_City_Silver____ON_HOLD___

TIA!


----------



## vink

HandbagAngel said:


> If it is from 2008, then it looks a faded Sky Blue to me.


 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ricomb

i saw this in a blog and i really like the colour, so i wanna look for the same one. also, is this available every season?


----------



## beauxgoris

^^That looks like a framboise money wallet, which is a past season. You're best bet is re-sale or auction sites to find one.


----------



## ricomb

beauxgoris said:


> ^^That looks like a framboise money wallet, which is a past season. You're best bet is re-sale or auction sites to find one.



thanks! do you know what season and year it came from? i'm partially colour blind, you see, so i really can't tell the difference between the pinks


----------



## aki_sato

The framboise is 2009 production..I think it is F/W..


ricomb said:


> thanks! do you know what season and year it came from? i'm partially colour blind, you see, so i really can't tell the difference between the pinks


----------



## Susan Lee

Susan Lee said:


> Hi!
> Could anyone help me identify this color/year for me? And is there any way in telling if it's chevre or agneau?
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/miss...7_08_Marine_SGH_GSH_City_Silver____ON_HOLD___
> 
> TIA!


 
Anyone?


----------



## Andy_Sach

Susan Lee said:


> Hi!
> Could anyone help me identify this color/year for me? And is there any way in telling if it's chevre or agneau?
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/miss...7_08_Marine_SGH_GSH_City_Silver____ON_HOLD___
> 
> TIA!


 
IMO, I think it's 2008 Marine Agneau
I used to have both 07 and 08 and this one look a lot like Lambskin
Btw, I don't think 07 Marine come with Silver Hardware


----------



## Susan Lee

^^TY Andy!


----------



## fheuw

any one know what color is this bag?
http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1232433733406_1306032835_711276_7758112_n.jpg


----------



## Jira

fheuw said:


> any one know what color is this bag?
> http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1232433733406_1306032835_711276_7758112_n.jpg



Looks like S/S 09 Mandarine


----------



## snowflake35

Could somebody tell me what year this bag is from.
it has old mirror with pocket on back


----------



## Andy_Sach

snowflake35 said:


> Could somebody tell me what year this bag is from.
> it has old mirror with pocket on back


 






The bag is FAKE


----------



## pilatesworks

Is this a 2007 Sandstone GGH WE? TIA!

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-light-brown-lambskin-giant-weekender-bag.aspx


----------



## frangipani

Do you know which model this is http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280393742431&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA


----------



## Conni618

pilatesworks said:


> Is this a 2007 Sandstone GGH WE? TIA!
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-light-brown-lambskin-giant-weekender-bag.aspx




I was convinced it was Sandstone (pinkish) because in the shot that includes the mirror, the mirror looks much too dark to be Sahara.  But then the close up of the tag is sooooo pale (yellowish), that I'm confused again.  Sometimes when you use the macro setting on your camera, it blows artificial light on the subject for clarity...

If I had money on this, I'd have to go with Sandstone... phew.  

When you get it, you'll know.


----------



## Conni618

frangipani said:


> Do you know which model this is http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280393742431&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> TIA



Sorry, no idea.  I'm sure someone who knows oldies will recognize it.  Good luck!


----------



## Andy_Sach

frangipani said:


> Do you know which model this is http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280393742431&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> TIA


 
a Linea Metallica bag - the leather on the bag is called Monk 
Ref: LP

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/what-is-a-monk-bag-85895.html


----------



## shopaholic7

Can someone tell me the style of this one?  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180401007184&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## ejsc55

It is called the "Purse".  They no longer make this style.


----------



## shopaholic7

^^Wow, I'm dense...I just thought the seller was saying it was a purse, haha!  Thank you!


----------



## jehargreaves

Please can someone identify this bag? I have the serial number which is 123523 3444. I believe it may be a twiggy stylr but I am not certain and I don't know what colour or year this bag is from.

Thanks

Joanne


----------



## aki_sato

It is twiggy ^^
just looking at the pic, the twiggy might be one of the followings:
1. 04 Pistachio
2. 07 Vert D'eau
3. 09 Granny (which I thought it is 

I don't think the number you quoted (as well as being on the number behind the interior tag) actually tells the year..I think that number just shows the serial number of the style..

However, others might correct me though..



jehargreaves said:


> Please can someone identify this bag? I have the serial number which is 123523 3444. I believe it may be a twiggy stylr but I am not certain and I don't know what colour or year this bag is from.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joanne


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

Hi girls!  I just bought this and am pretty sure it's amethyst.  Seller says she has no paper tag and claims it was purchased in 09 and is definitely amethyst.  
I just want to be sure before i pay.  Any comments on the color?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

It looks amethyst to me


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

caroulemapoulen said:


> It looks amethyst to me


OH THANKS!  I WANTED A SECOND OPINION.  I JUST JUMPED ON IT BEFORE THINKING!  :shame:


----------



## aki_sato

Like Carou, to me it looks amethyst too *Fuschia*! ^^

*waving Fuschia a 'hi'


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Hi,

What year and color is this bag?  I can't find Burgundy listed as a color under year.  Thanks!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160362951681&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Jira

wantabalenciaga said:


> Hi,
> 
> What year and color is this bag?  I can't find Burgundy listed as a color under year.  Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160362951681&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



It's F/W 05 Bordeaux


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Thanks Jira.  I am tempted by it!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^I understand why  I own one just like it, and I love it!


----------



## TravelBug

what year is this lilac from, 03 or 04?  Thanks!


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Does this look like Ocean?  Its from 2007.


----------



## aki_sato

04 ^^
03 Lilac has PH 


TravelBug said:


> what year is this lilac from, 03 or 04?  Thanks!


----------



## aki_sato

If it's from 2007 - then it is Ocean - cos I think that is the only blue bal made in 07..



wantabalenciaga said:


> Does this look like Ocean?  Its from 2007.


----------



## wantabalenciaga

No chance its a Marine?  I think there were some in 2007?


----------



## teresarenee

Hello,

CAn anyone tell me what this bag is called? 

Thanks


----------



## HandbagAngel

wantabalenciaga said:


> No chance its a Marine? I think there were some in 2007?


 







This is Ocean, not Marine.


----------



## TravelBug

aki_sato said:


> 04 ^^
> 03 Lilac has PH



Thanks!  What is PH?


----------



## Ellie Mae

TravelBug said:


> Thanks!  What is PH?


Pewter hardware.. found on a some of the early BALS.  Coveted by many.... I lurve the old PH.


----------



## TravelBug

^Thanks!


----------



## aki_sato

Ellie has answered the qns 
and also Travelbug, your pic shows the mini classique, which was only made starting from 2004


----------



## teresarenee

teresarenee said:


> Hello,
> 
> CAn anyone tell me what this bag is called?
> 
> Thanks


 
anyone?? I would really know what this bag is called, and what season as well.

Thanks again.


----------



## crodrigue

is this bag fake? 
I am confused by the feet... are there feet on part times? I thought they were only on the work bags... 
Thanks ladies and gents! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Fore...4a9ac767e9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_720wt_1167


----------



## Jira

crodrigue said:


> is this bag fake?
> I am confused by the feet... are there feet on part times? I thought they were only on the work bags...
> Thanks ladies and gents!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Fore...4a9ac767e9&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_720wt_1167



PTs had feet until F/W 08. This PT is Pine from F/W 07. More pictures are needed to authenticate though. Here's the ATB thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ules-use-format-post-492263.html#post12495887


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Is this bag Rouge/Tomato, Paprika/Rouille or Rouge Vermillion?  Its from 2007.  I included the receipt if that helps.


----------



## aki_sato

Do you have the paper tag?

It looks so red to me - hence Tomato? 


wantabalenciaga said:


> Is this bag Rouge/Tomato, Paprika/Rouille or Rouge Vermillion?  Its from 2007.  I included the receipt if that helps.


----------



## wantabalenciaga

No, I don't have any paper tags, its actually a bag I saw on ebay


----------



## aki_sato

Ah okay - now that I look at it again, it might be Rouge Vermillion!
Must be the light in my room - early on the day, it looks so red bright, now at night it looks more orangey!
Or it's my imagination! 

Let's see what others gotta say!


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Thanks Aki _Sato, it's hard to tell!


----------



## frozenpineapple

God I love the Satorialist


----------



## aki_sato

^^ no worries - am sorry I can't help!



wantabalenciaga said:


> Thanks Aki _Sato, it's hard to tell!


----------



## alouette

Does anyone know the name of this bag?  Never seen it before.  I purchased yesterday at my NM in black.

TIA


----------



## jmperez303

Can you help me I.D the color of this bag? thanks!


----------



## wantabalenciaga

What is this?  A shoulder?  Makeup clutch?  I have never seen it but very new to this!

http://cgi.ebay.com/695-BALENCIAGA-...bags?hash=item2c50e15b66&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## aki_sato

It's a smaller version of Day called Club or Poney? ^^



alouette said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? Never seen it before. I purchased yesterday at my NM in black.
> 
> TIA


----------



## aki_sato

I have seen her carrying Argent in few pics so this could be it - Argent SGH or white SGH..



jmperez303 said:


> Can you help me I.D the color of this bag? thanks!


----------



## aki_sato

It's a shoulder but in the shape and size of MU except that you have the strap ^^



wantabalenciaga said:


> What is this? A shoulder? Makeup clutch? I have never seen it but very new to this!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/695-BALENCIAGA-...bags?hash=item2c50e15b66&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## silentriot

all i know is that this is a black work bag...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v647/Insane91/Picture152.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v647/Insane91/Picture145.jpg


TIA!


----------



## Jira

silentriot said:


> all i know is that this is a black work bag...
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v647/Insane91/Picture152.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v647/Insane91/Picture145.jpg
> 
> 
> TIA!



Yup, looks like a Black Work. Probably S/S 05 since the tag is leather. Do you have any more pictures? Photos of the paper tag or rivet can help confirm the year it's from.


----------



## silentriot

i can't find the paper tag but here are the photos of its rivets


----------



## Jira

^ I still think it's S/S 05 -- rivets were mixed that season; some notched, some not. Hope that helps


----------



## silentriot

thanks a bunch! you def helped!


----------



## Lvprincess87

Hi everyone, I'm new to Balenciaga and was wondering if you could help me identify Kim Kardashian's Bbag? I always see her wearing it, it looks like the City, but her stylist says it's the Arena Work? Please help me identify her bag.
Thanks!

http://monicarosestylist.blogspot.com/search/label/Balenciaga


----------



## chaibee

Dear Ladies, Can you pls help to indentify this colour?
The colour seems not like Sanguine Color or Pourpre??
But the card read 2009... 
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Conni618

silentriot said:


> all i know is that this is a black work bag...
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v647/Insane91/Picture152.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v647/Insane91/Picture145.jpg
> 
> 
> TIA!



Whichever season, it is beautiful.

I think the f/w 05 Works have the silver tag.  If the Works are like the Cities, s/s 05 will have only cloth in the front pocket as opposed to the leather inside.


----------



## Conni618

Lvprincess87 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to Balenciaga and was wondering if you could help me identify Kim Kardashian's Bbag? I always see her wearing it, it looks like the City, but her stylist says it's the Arena Work? Please help me identify her bag.
> Thanks!
> 
> http://monicarosestylist.blogspot.com/search/label/Balenciaga



You are correct.  She may have a Work as well, but all these photos are of a City.  The Work is easily spotted, as it has no long strap.


----------



## Conni618

chaibee said:


> Dear Ladies, Can you pls help to indentify this colour?
> The colour seems not like Sanguine Color or Pourpre??
> But the card read 2009...
> Thanks a lot!!



Since the tag has a "1" on it for Spring, it should be Sanguine.  Pourpre would have a "3" on the paper tag.

Also, since it's a regular hardware bag, it should have a silver tag inside.  I'm pretty sure it's a "T" for Spring 09.


----------



## Lvprincess87

Conni618 said:


> You are correct.  She may have a Work as well, but all these photos are of a City.  The Work is easily spotted, as it has no long strap.



Thanks sooooo much for the help! So the work doesn't come with a shoulder strap?


----------



## ueynah

Hi

I recently saw a travel size Balenciaga bag in Las Vegas made out of lizard skin.  It comes in both black and brown with a short strap handle.

Can anyone help identify this bag as well as any "story" behind it?  I looked for it on the Balenciaga website but couldn't find any information.

Thanks
Hanyeu


----------



## Jira

^ Can you describe the bag a bit more? Here's the style reference section: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-style-reference/ 

Do any of the styles match what you saw?


----------



## ueynah

Hi *Jira*, I didn't find anything close to this bag in the threads.  I was told by the SA that this is a new travel bag designed for AW09 season and only available in lizard skin.  The closest it "sort of" resembles is perhaps the Grenat XL in the non motorcycle bag section.  It is a travel size bag, so it is fairly LARGE.  

Perhaps I need to give the LV SA a call.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## saff

Hello!

I'm wondering if someone can help identify if this is a Plomb or Anthra? I think it's an 07 because the mirror as a pocket. Do 08's still have pockets in certain seasons? 07 Anthra don't come with SGH, right? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350260352336&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## Lasmico

The seller says that is chataigne, but it looks noix to me, any opinion? Thanks!


----------



## Lasmico

more


----------



## saff

^^I asked the seller the same question about the City that he is selling and he responded to my email saying it's Chataigne. I think it's Noix actually. Chataigne is definitely more chocolatey than this.


----------



## juicy couture jen

I want to guess 07 black.  I had an 07 plomb, and it didn't have distressed leather like that.  My 07 black is very distressed like the listing, and it's not a jet black either.  The plomb's leather was very thick and "solid". HTH!!


----------



## lils

Hello Balenciaga experts!

I am usually more of a LV girl and I don't know too much about Balenciaga even though I think they're gorgeous, but a friend of mine is selling a Balenciaga "Lapis Pochette" and I'm interested in buying it.  The only problem is I can't find any pics online or info about it.  What is this bag?  How big?  What is the usual cost?  TIA!!


----------



## Addy

Maybe she means an Electric Blue Makeup?


----------



## saff

Thanks, Juicy Couture Jen. I'm thinking that it's too distressed to be Plomb as well. But the thread on the seams is grey. So it may be a Plomb??


----------



## wantabalenciaga

What is this?  It says its a sac?  Is that different than a shoulder or makeup clutch or regular clutch?  I am so confused....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280402019017&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Lasmico

saff said:


> ^^I asked the seller the same question about the City that he is selling and he responded to my email saying it's Chataigne. I think it's Noix actually. Chataigne is definitely more chocolatey than this.



Thank you Saff.


----------



## FashionFauxPas

Can anyone identify the color on this city? seller says it's Galet, but it looks more beige then the other Galet I have seen.


----------



## Jira

FashionFauxPas said:


> Can anyone identify the color on this city? seller says it's Galet, but it looks more beige then the other Galet I have seen.



This is fake


----------



## Jira

wantabalenciaga said:


> What is this?  It says its a sac?  Is that different than a shoulder or makeup clutch or regular clutch?  I am so confused....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280402019017&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Hi, it's the Limited Edition Neiman Marcus Shoulder. It has a longer strap and comes with GH. Here are a few threads: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/my-pourpre-nm-le-shoulder-gsh-508746-2.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/nm-bg-exclusive-shoulder-bag-495939-3.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/argent-make-up-vs-argent-new-shoulder-498356.html


----------



## FashionFauxPas

Jira said:


> This is fake



really? thank you very much. how do you see that?


----------



## Jira

FashionFauxPas said:


> really? thank you very much. how do you see that?



The overall shape of the bag and hardware is wrong, the leather is plastic-looking, the rivet is incorrectly notched, and zippers are not Lampo. For tips on spotting fakes, check out http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/how-to-spot-a-fake-balenciaga-139748.html


----------



## sonnamu

olive? which olive?? verte blahhh...i don't know......please help me, expertss!


----------



## sweetpigtail

can someone identify this coin purse for me? The seller called it Black Cherry but said it was from year 2007... 







thanks


----------



## TMitch6542

sweetpigtail said:


> can someone identify this coin purse for me? The seller called it Black Cherry but said it was from year 2007...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


 

looks like Black Cherry but I think that is 2008.


----------



## TMitch6542

sonnamu said:


> olive? which olive?? verte blahhh...i don't know......please help me, expertss!


 
Looks like 2005 Olive to me.  The letters on the silver tag would help.  If they are A or Z then it is 2005.


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

What's the COLOR of Kim's Part Time?


----------



## Z&J

Lindsay_Levin said:


> What's the COLOR of Kim's Part Time?




That looks like an argent city not p/t


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

Thank you!


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

Another question - (I'm confused about the Balenciaga bag names) - so would it be called "Giant City with Silver Hardware"? Or "City with Giant Silver Hardware"?


----------



## Jira

Lindsay_Levin said:


> Another question - (I'm confused about the Balenciaga bag names) - so would it be called "Giant City with Silver Hardware"? Or "City with Giant Silver Hardware"?



Either way there's no ambiguity  GSH is usually used as shorthand


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

^  Thanks!


----------



## pilatesworks

I have been looking in the reference section, but cannot find an answer.....
When did Bal first make the Work? 
( I am hoping to add an 04 PHW Work to my UHG list, but then realised they probably did not make Works in 2004!)


----------



## HandbagAngel

pilatesworks said:


> I have been looking in the reference section, but cannot find an answer.....
> When did Bal first make the Work?
> ( I am hoping to add an 04 PHW Work to my UHG list, but then realised they probably did not make Works in 2004!)


 

Yup!  Work started at 2005.  If you want a larger bag of 2004, WE is your only choice.


----------



## totah

could someone pleeeeeeeeez id her balenciaga? it's just tdf bag
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the color, style and year?? and is there a chance that i could find it online?
TIA


----------



## bagaddict

Anyone know what this bag looks like?? TIA!!


----------



## _YSL_

Hi, does anybody know which bag this is? I'm clueless! thanks in advance!
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_6UzdmF8O-Oo/StDKxK_dClI/AAAAAAAAS_I/m2mghS_cM2A/s1600-h/IMG_9268.jpg


----------



## beauxgoris

*totah* - you have excellent taste. It looks like she's carrying the uber rare 2002 Flat Brass Hobo. Kate Moss has the black version. The girl in the photo looks like she's carrying an olive bag. This is perhaps the most rare and coveted b-bag of all time. But it does come up on resale sites now and again. Just keep looking.


----------



## drati

_YSL_ said:


> Hi, does anybody know which bag this is? I'm clueless! thanks in advance!
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_6UzdmF8O-Oo/StDKxK_dClI/AAAAAAAAS_I/m2mghS_cM2A/s1600-h/IMG_9268.jpg



Giant Silver Hardware black part time.


----------



## Jira

bagaddict said:


> Anyone know what this bag looks like?? TIA!!



Maybe it's a new style for S/S 10? Where did you hear the name?


----------



## missb

Hey Bgirls,

I'm wondering what color and season this City might be? I'm guessing it's from 2005, navy color?

The thing is, I used to have 05 F/W City RGH but mine had longer strap and this one is shorter. The leather on this one is also smoother looking and softer. Mine was more veiny looking. But they both have the Z tag and same code, 1155748 and at the back is 3444.

Here are the pix;










Thanks a bunch, dear ladies!


----------



## voofy

beauxgoris said:


> *totah* - you have excellent taste. It looks like she's carrying the uber rare 2002 Flat Brass Hobo. Kate Moss has the black version. The girl in the photo looks like she's carrying an olive bag. This is perhaps the most rare and coveted b-bag of all time. But it does come up on resale sites now and again. Just keep looking.


 

sorry to ask, but why does the leather look so uneven? is it becuase of age?


----------



## beauxgoris

^^I think so. It looks *well* used and loved.


----------



## Jira

missb said:


> Hey Bgirls,
> 
> I'm wondering what color and season this City might be? I'm guessing it's from 2005, navy color?
> 
> The thing is, I used to have 05 F/W City RGH but mine had longer strap and this one is shorter. The leather on this one is also smoother looking and softer. Mine was more veiny looking. But they both have the Z tag and same code, 1155748 and at the back is 3444.
> 
> Here are the pix;
> 
> View attachment 907251
> 
> 
> View attachment 907252
> 
> 
> View attachment 907253
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch, dear ladies!



Looks like a F/W 05 Navy City


----------



## missb

Jira said:


> Looks like a F/W 05 Navy City



HI Jira, thank you! That's what I thought too, but my old one has longer additional strap and this one is shorter. Does that happen with the same year/season city bag?

TIA!!


----------



## livy1888

No, all city straps have the same length.  It's just that when the bag becomes more broken-in with use and age, the straps will slouch more so it looks longer


----------



## bagaholic79

thesartorialist.com/photos/10119Dadjkt_5571Web.jpg

http://thesartorialist.com/photos/10119Dadjkt_5571Web.jpg

Is this a Day?


----------



## beauxgoris

voofy said:


> sorry to ask, but why does the leather look so uneven? is it becuase of age?



^^It must be. Such a lovely bag though. I would love to find one someday.


----------



## livy1888

Hi ladies, please help me out identifying this color.  I couldn't tell if this is the 07 Mastic or Sandstone? TIA!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^My bid is mastic. 

Sandstone is lighter, as far as I remember.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

bagaholic79 said:


> thesartorialist.com/photos/10119Dadjkt_5571Web.jpg
> 
> http://thesartorialist.com/photos/10119Dadjkt_5571Web.jpg
> 
> Is this a Day?



I think it is, yes


----------



## voofy

beauxgoris said:


> ^^It must be. Such a lovely bag though. I would love to find one someday.


 

I am positive you will


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

Looks like Sandstone.


----------



## missty4

I bought this and the seller didn't know what year or color it was.

It has the old pocket mirror, and the leather is divine.

I want to guess 2007 plomb?


----------



## totah

> totah - you have excellent taste. It looks like she's carrying the uber rare 2002 Flat Brass Hobo. Kate Moss has the black version. The girl in the photo looks like she's carrying an olive bag. This is perhaps the most rare and coveted b-bag of all time. But it does come up on resale sites now and again. Just keep looking.


thank u sooo0o0o much *beauxgoris* for ur reply.girl i think i'm in LOVE...it's GORGEOUS, JUST DIVINE. pleeeez if u stumble upon anything like it on the web let me know...pleez?
and thanx again hun for ur reply


----------



## pilatesworks

missty4 said:


> I bought this and the seller didn't know what year or color it was.
> 
> It has the old pocket mirror, and the leather is divine.
> 
> I want to guess 2007 plomb?



Looks like Plomb to me....one clue is that on many of my RH Plomb bags, the tassels have all split....way more than any other 07 color! I see those tassels have split, so I am guessing Plomb! 
BUT bear in mind, I am NOT strong on colors, LOL !


----------



## lennyqq

what colour is this? is it thyme? Thanks


----------



## pilatesworks

How can you tell an 05 S/S Work from an 05 F/W Work? 
I have an 05 Black Work that has a leather tag....what season might it be? I have another 05 Black Work that has a Metal Z tag.
Thanks experts!


----------



## english_girl_900

If it only has a leather tag its from S/S 05. They started using the metal tags in the work in F/W, which is what your Z-tag work is. Lucky duck having both!


----------



## FALLAX COR

Here are pictures of TWO different green bags. Can anyone identify the colors??

This first one is from 2006. Is this Sapin or Emerald?





This second bag is from 2006 or 2005 I'm guessing.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^The first picture looks sapin, the next one emerald. Is it VERY dark could look black in some lighting? Or more green, like grass? If it's the first one it's sapin, if it's more like grass it's emerald.  I've had both colors myself.


----------



## FALLAX COR

^Thanks! I suspected that the first one was Sapin--I'll have to get the code to find out for sure.

What surprised me about the Sapin bag is the comparatively bright green "wax" edging around the handles. Did you find that your bag was like this too?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

FALLAX COR said:


> ^Thanks! I suspected that the first one was Sapin--I'll have to get the code to find out for sure.
> 
> What surprised me about the Sapin bag is the comparatively bright green "wax" edging around the handles. Did you find that your bag was like this too?



No, the 'wax' was dark green as far as I remember, it was a day my bag. You can see it here actually, the girl who bought it from me was selling it:

http://www.trendsales.dk/main.asp?s...um=140&road=my_replies&search=1&sort=&status=


----------



## beauxgoris

totah said:


> could someone pleeeeeeeeez id her balenciaga? it's just tdf bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the color, style and year?? and is there a chance that i could find it online?
> TIA



^^I've changed my mind - I actually think it's a black bag (look at the ends and center) - just very faded...


----------



## tinydancer3145

Hi all,

I went to Neiman Marcus today to scope out Bbags and found a RH city in pretty beige color that the SA was unable to find the name for.  Everyone was super disorganized and the tags inside their bags did not have the names of the color.  The sales person called it "khaki" and the name was something like Pou???  I would describe it as beige with cool undertones.  It looked really good with both black and brown.  It came in the giant hardware as well as the RH. Does that sound like Galet or Praline?  I thought it was really funny that no one could find the name


----------



## nicole2730

tinydancer3145 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I went to Neiman Marcus today to scope out Bbags and found a RH city in pretty beige color that the SA was unable to find the name for.  Everyone was super disorganized and the tags inside their bags did not have the names of the color.  The sales person called it "khaki" and the name was something like Pou???  I would describe it as beige with cool undertones.  It looked really good with both black and brown.  It came in the giant hardware as well as the RH. Does that sound like Galet or Praline?  I thought it was really funny that no one could find the name



do you know the letter on the tag? was it an S or a T or a V or ? that could help nail it down, colorwise...


----------



## totah

> I've changed my mind - I actually think it's a black bag (look at the ends and center) - just very faded


... 
didn't know that the colors of balenciaga bags fade with time????
but thanx anyway for ur reply...again


----------



## tinydancer3145

Hi all, can someone identify the color on Sarah Michelle Gellar's bag?


----------



## pilatesworks

missty4 said:


> I bought this and the seller didn't know what year or color it was.
> 
> It has the old pocket mirror, and the leather is divine.
> 
> I want to guess 2007 plomb?



I was looking at this bag again, and upon closer scrutiny I now believe it is a light Black. 
The fabric by the front zipper is always Grey on Plomb bags....this fabric looks darker, looks Black to me. 
Plus, the Mirror and tags look darker Than Plomb, they definitely look Black in the other photos ( I saw pics of the tags elsewhere) 
What do you think?


----------



## muggles

Looks like black to me, too!^^


----------



## baglady3585

Praline


----------



## Jira

^^^ Is it possibly Anthra? I'm terrible with grays and it's hard to see the color of the zipper, but if it's more grayish than black, it could be Plomb or Anthra.


----------



## mmmsc

muggles said:


> Looks like black to me, too!^^


The black 07 I had was very, very dark, dark grey with subtle blueish greenish undertones. Though it was sold as black, it really wasn't black black.


----------



## pilatesworks

I have an 07 Black GSH Day that is also a very Grey/Black.....


----------



## tinydancer3145

Hi everyone,

can anyone identify the color of this day? 
http://celebrities.bagbliss.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/balenciaga-handbag.jpg


----------



## Ellie Mae

tinydancer3145 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> can anyone identify the color of this day?
> http://celebrities.bagbliss.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/balenciaga-handbag.jpg



Hmmm.. if it is an older DAY, I'd say possibly 05 Taupe


----------



## Aarponen

hI,

Is this coding for bleu layette, maldives or ciel GGH, TIA!

the colour code is 4965
style number 173084
fabric code D94 JG 

Thank you so much, Annuska


----------



## Conni618

Aarponen said:


> hI,
> 
> Is this coding for bleu layette, maldives or ciel GGH, TIA!
> 
> the colour code is 4965
> style number 173084
> fabric code D94 JG
> 
> Thank you so much, Annuska



I may be wrong, but I don't believe we've been able to crack that particular set of numbers.  I mean I don't believe we've discovered a number code for color.  It would be wonderful if we could.


----------



## kikayfashionist

Help! What exact color/year/style is this Bal bag?  sorry this may have been posted already but i can't seem to find the answer...
And where do I have a chance of finding it?

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachmen...8&d=1223524444


----------



## fashion_mom1

Please help Ijust bought this bag. Not great pics (I emailed him to tell him nicely it better be authentic). What is the style/ color (IF you can tell) / season/yr

THANKS SO MUCH!!


----------



## Conni618

kikayfashionist said:


> Help! What exact color/year/style is this Bal bag?  sorry this may have been posted already but i can't seem to find the answer...
> And where do I have a chance of finding it?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachmen...8&d=1223524444



Your link isn't working.  If you haven't discovered it yet here are a couple of threads in our Reference Library, that should help:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-style-reference/


http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...r-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place-141901.html


----------



## kikayfashionist

Am reposting this link to be identified what color/year, experts:

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=565098&d=1223524444

thanks conni for the links, will try to go through each year later


----------



## kikayfashionist

Please identify this green, some told me it's a First seafoam 2004, what do you think?  It looks more like a city to me, but the exact shade I'm not sure:

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachmen...8&d=1223524444


----------



## beauxgoris

It's a city.


----------



## TMitch6542

missty4 said:


> I bought this and the seller didn't know what year or color it was.
> 
> It has the old pocket mirror, and the leather is divine.
> 
> I want to guess 2007 plomb?


 
I'd say this is Anthra or possibly a light black.  I don't think it is Plomb as I think the zipper tape is too dark for Plomb, which usually has a lighter gray zipper tape and handle whip stitching.


----------



## MaryAnne

Hi...can someone pls help me identify the style & color of this Balenciaga Bag?  Is this a new style?   Thanks


----------



## verty

Can anyone ID the color/year of this City?

http://static.feber.se/article_images/12/32/39/123239_940.jpg


----------



## jlitton

Can anyone help me with the color of this First?  I thought when I bought it from Balenciaga in New York that it was the Anthracite from 2007, but the silver inside tag has a W, which means it's from F/W 2006, but there are no greys in that collection.  This is a bluish/grey and looks just like the Anthracite.  I would LOVE any info!


----------



## livy1888

^^ From the 2006 F/W it looks like a Sapin Green to me, which maybe a little faded?


----------



## TMitch6542

jlitton said:


> Can anyone help me with the color of this First? I thought when I bought it from Balenciaga in New York that it was the Anthracite from 2007, but the silver inside tag has a W, which means it's from F/W 2006, but there are no greys in that collection. This is a bluish/grey and looks just like the Anthracite. I would LOVE any info!


 
ignore this.  I was confused!


----------



## Ellie Mae

TMitch6542 said:


> I answered this in the other thread as well, but Plomb is a steel gray from 2007 F/W.  Your bag looks Plomb to me assuming the first photo is accurate in color.  Definitely not Sapin or Greige.



But W on the tag indicates an 06 F/W bag... and plomb was an 07 color...??

I think this bag needs some photos outside, maybe.


----------



## TMitch6542

Ellie Mae said:


> But W on the tag indicates an 06 F/W bag... and plomb was an 07 color...??
> 
> I think this bag needs some photos outside, maybe.


sorry, you're right.  I was mixing up my years.  Does Bal ever put the wrong tag in a bag?


----------



## TMitch6542

MaryAnne said:


> Hi...can someone pls help me identify the style & color of this Balenciaga Bag? Is this a new style? Thanks


 
It is either the "Street" or the "OFFICE".  Hard to tell without the dimensions.  They are both new this year.


----------



## rosebullet

Can anyone identify the color and year of this bag? I just know its called the slim. Thanks alot!  

<IMG>http://image.rakuten.co.jp/worldhunter/cabinet/etc2/bale-13512335-01.jpg</IMG>


----------



## camommyof3

It's a 2009 bag. The leather looks grey but the lacing on the handles looks dark brownish. Is it charbon? Anthra? Black?
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-ch...301/detail.fly


----------



## rosebullet

Hi, does anyone know the year and color of this bag? I only know its the slim. TIA


----------



## Jira

rosebullet said:


> Hi, does anyone know the year and color of this bag? I only know its the slim. TIA



Looks like an 08 Magenta Slim


----------



## Jira

camommyof3 said:


> It's a 2009 bag. The leather looks grey but the lacing on the handles looks dark brownish. Is it charbon? Anthra? Black?
> http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-ch...301/detail.fly



The link doesn't work anymore. Do you have another picture?


----------



## Jira

jlitton said:


> Can anyone help me with the color of this First?  I thought when I bought it from Balenciaga in New York that it was the Anthracite from 2007, but the silver inside tag has a W, which means it's from F/W 2006, but there are no greys in that collection.  This is a bluish/grey and looks just like the Anthracite.  I would LOVE any info!



Bal has mixed up numbers, but not letters. This is definitely from 06. I agree with *Livy*, it's probably Sapin. If you can take a picture with flash or have a picture of the bag in natural lighting, that'd really help. But I think I recognize these from an auction of a Sapin First.


----------



## Winterbaby

Please help me id this color.
It says Navy GCH Pompon - is this navy same as officier?
or is it just called navy?
Thanks.

http://www.departementfeminin.com/?l=en#/product/625/


----------



## HandbagAngel

Winterbaby said:


> Please help me id this color.
> It says Navy GCH Pompon - is this navy same as officier?
> or is it just called navy?
> Thanks.
> 
> http://www.departementfeminin.com/?l=en#/product/625/


 

This is 2009 Officer.  Bal only has Navy once, which was a few shade lighter than this one, and was made in 2005.  Officer is the very dark blue which is close to black.  This Pom Pon's color official name is Officer.


----------



## Winterbaby

Thank you!!!!!!!!!



handbagangel said:


> this is 2009 officer. Bal only has navy once, which was a few shade lighter than this one, and was made in 2005. Officer is the very dark blue which is close to black. This pom pon's color official name is officer.


----------



## tillie46

Can anyone help me identify these two Balenciagas.  I bought them at NM Last Call in April 2008.  Both are suede and leather on each bag.  Let me know if you need to see any tags or additional info to identify them.  Thanks in advance........


----------



## Ellie Mae

My new to me "grey" 06 Twiggy from lovely pfer!  Says bought 7/06 at NM, so I am guessing Greige??

Bag, stitiching, zipper fabric similar grey color.  Laces on handles are lighter.


----------



## drati

Looks like greige to me Ellie Mae. Congrats.


----------



## parson russell

Please can someone help me identify these two which have just arrived- my first ever Balenciagas! 
The red one came with original tag which says 
2006 3  159671 D940T 312   chevre
and on leather tag 159671 3444
but i am not sure which red this is!  Is it a Courier? From 2006?
The blue one I think is 'ink'?  
No 1567 Y   132110 , and on inner of leather tag 1669
Think this is a work?  
Thank you- am trying to work it all out myself, but need the experts!


----------



## muggles

Looks like a courier and a work to me! Hold out for the experts! Congrats sweetie, they are lovely! Adore them both!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

The first one is a work, can't quite see the color from the pictures, but it's surely from 06 - which I see by the Y.  The other is a courier, and the color is: Rouge Vif, I presume.  I see that from the card, which says 2006 and after that 3. 3 stands for the fall collection, and Rouge Vif was a part of that.


----------



## parson russell

thank you miss *muggles* and *caroulemapoulen[/B-
I was told the blue is ink by the seller, and it is an unexpectedly delightful bluey grey purple.   Am getting to grips with the codes now!*


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^It could certainly be ink, I couldn't see it was ink before you gave me that clue, but I have an ink oval myself, and they do look alike actually! CONGRATS! I would love an ink work!


----------



## pearlbaby

Is some one able to tell me what style this code on the paper tag refers to?

                          128522     D941T     295

I did try to do a search but I couldn't find the answer. Thank you.


----------



## pearlbaby

pearlbaby said:


> Is some one able to tell me what style this code on the paper tag refers to?
> 
> 128522     D941T     295
> 
> I did try to do a search but I couldn't find the answer. Thank you.





To revise my prior post, the full paper code is:

           2006  3   128522    D941T    295

I did a search on this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...fo-deciphering-last-group-numbers-141596.html but couldn't identify the style. Thanks.


----------



## Jira

pearlbaby said:


> To revise my prior post, the full paper code is:
> 
> 2006  3   128522    D941T    295
> 
> I did a search on this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...fo-deciphering-last-group-numbers-141596.html but couldn't identify the style. Thanks.



You'll find style serials here. 

128522 corresponds to the "Purse" style.


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Is it possible to find out the year of a day bag using just the leather tag?


----------



## juicy couture jen

^No it isn't unfortunately.  You would need the paper tag for it. Sometimes the color of the bag is a tell tale sign of the year.


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Any idea what color or year this is?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370286370312&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Moonstarr

Does anyone know what colour this might be? I saw it on the Celebrities thread and I can't stop going back to look at it ... it's gorgeous!

Post 2331 - Photos say "Sara Paxton"

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ags-pictures-only-12040-156.html#post12897624

Thanks!


----------



## northerndancer

Could be noix.


----------



## tiffthy

Hi, this is my new Balenciaga First~
Its in dark grey blue color, i looked over the B bag color thread but seems like I couldnt find my color name~

PS: The tag says its 2009 3 so it mean Fall/Winter right?

Can anyone help me with that? Thanks!

http://img.makeupalley.com/4/7/2/7/1460683.JPG


----------



## Conni618

tiffthy said:


> Hi, this is my new Balenciaga First~
> Its in dark grey blue color, i looked over the B bag color thread but seems like I couldnt find my color name~
> 
> PS: The tag says its 2009 3 so it mean Fall/Winter right?
> 
> Can anyone help me with that? Thanks!
> 
> http://img.makeupalley.com/4/7/2/7/1460683.JPG




Yes it is Fall/Winter.  If you look here, you'll see 2009 F/W.  I'm pretty sure it's Anthracite.  Lovely color!  
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...r-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place-141901.html


----------



## verty

Moonstarr said:


> Does anyone know what colour this might be? I saw it on the Celebrities thread and I can't stop going back to look at it ... it's gorgeous!
> 
> Post 2331 - Photos say "Sara Paxton"
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ags-pictures-only-12040-156.html#post12897624
> 
> Thanks!



My guess is 2007 Sandstone. My Sandstone looks EXACTLY like this.


----------



## tiffthy

Thanks so much!
I have one more question~
Does the tag show the name of the color?
Or it just shown the year, season and style code?
Thanks! XD


----------



## freshrose

Does anybody know what style it is. Thks.


----------



## tanj

hi could someone pls help me identify this color and yr?

thanks 

http://www.parisstation.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=38&products_id=3448


----------



## juicy couture jen

tanj said:


> hi could someone pls help me identify this color and yr?
> 
> thanks
> 
> http://www.parisstation.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=38&products_id=3448



It looks like a 2009 tempete/storm giant city.


----------



## tanj

juicy couture jen said:


> It looks like a 2009 tempete/storm giant city.



ok thanks so much Jen


----------



## livy1888

This is a Black GGH Flat Clutch.  Since Black is produced every year, it's quite hard to tell the year of Nicole's Clutch.  But it must be 2007 or later 



freshrose said:


> Does anybody know what style it is. Thks.


----------



## freshrose

livy1888 said:


> This is a Black GGH Flat Clutch. Since Black is produced every year, it's quite hard to tell the year of Nicole's Clutch. But it must be 2007 or later


 
Thank you so much. I am really creazy about it.


----------



## nicesmil

Can anyone date this Bbag bowler?

http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery/creativeapps/slideShow/Main.jsp?token=447804697308:1162430327 

Thanks.


----------



## xxnana

hey can anyone help me I.D the colour of this bag please?   thanks so much!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Argent 2008, work with giant silver hardware.


----------



## livy1888

*xxnana *it's 08 Argent GSH Work


----------



## xxnana

thanks for your help guys 

can someone help I.D the colour of this bag please?







i was on the balenciaga.com website and the colour they quoted was pebble... is it the same as galet? because i couldnt find a pebble on the colour information by season thread. im a little confused.

thanks so much :buttercup:


----------



## aki_sato

So true - seems like Bal loves inconsistencies! Bal online calls the colour differently to the Bal Stores...

This seems to be Galet 


xxnana said:


> thanks for your help guys
> 
> can someone help I.D the colour of this bag please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was on the balenciaga.com website and the colour they quoted was pebble... is it the same as galet? because i couldnt find a pebble on the colour information by season thread. im a little confused.
> 
> thanks so much :buttercup:


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

uhmm it looks galet to me too


----------



## livy1888

I believe the goat hair bowler is a Limited Edition for Holiday 2006 released in Hongkong



nicesmil said:


> Can anyone date this Bbag bowler?
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery/creativeapps/slideShow/Main.jsp?token=447804697308:1162430327
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## purses & pugs

Hi ladies!

Can anyone help me identify the color on this bag? I asked the seller, but she didn't know. It's a 2008 model and the serial no. is 115748 N 5740 T in the front of the silver plate and 1557482123 in the back. 

Then only yellow color I'm familiar with on the 2008 bags is the Bouton d'or, but this yellow doesn't look as bright/electric as the Bouton d'or. Are there other yellow colors for this year?


----------



## english_girl_900

^^It's Bouton d'or - that particular shade of yellow fades over time, especially with exposure to the sun, so this is probably just a bit well-loved.


----------



## purses & pugs

Thanks for letting me know I know the colors can fade, but this is extreme! I really want a yellow City, but will consider to buy a new one. I think there will be a mustard color in the 2010 collection


----------



## bagstobuy

could someone please identify this color for me please.
I think its a folder style?
Thanks in advance


----------



## missucc

Could you please help me date this suede city? the inside pocket is the older style (resembles my 05 sky blue work, not like the newer style with just the zipper). tag is leather only (not metal). I don't see a color from the 2006 collection that resembles this bag, but besides 2006 are there other years when Balenciaga made suede cities? TIA.


----------



## ParadiseLola

Hey guys, this question might be very obvious but i don't know much about balenciaga's so bare with me!!

Is this a giant black city or is the part time or work? 

I want this bag but not sure which one to order.


All credit goes to www.Lollipop26writes.com for this picture i used from her blog


----------



## caroulemapoulen

That one is a city


----------



## pandaey3z

hi, i was looking on bluefly and saw this city, it says dark pink, but what is the real color? it seems a bit reddish to me.. any help would be appreciated! 

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-d...t-City-medium-bag/SEARCH/305841901/detail.fly


----------



## pandaey3z

i didn't realize there was already a thread for this...
can anyone identify this color? Blluefly says it's a "dark pink"

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-d...t-City-medium-bag/SEARCH/305841901/detail.fly


----------



## caroulemapoulen

It could be sanguine.


----------



## Glam<3

Can anyone identify this bag? And how much it retails? Thank you!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=872293&d=1251925837


----------



## HandbagAngel

Could this be Black Cherry???  I could be totall wrong though.  How come Black Cherry is still available since it is last year's color.


----------



## chunkylover53

pandaey3z said:


> i didn't realize there was already a thread for this...
> can anyone identify this color? Blluefly says it's a "dark pink"
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-d...t-City-medium-bag/SEARCH/305841901/detail.fly



This is pourpre.


----------



## chunkylover53

Glam<3 said:


> Can anyone identify this bag? And how much it retails? Thank you!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=872293&d=1251925837



It's a black GSH maxi besace. Hard to find these days. Barneys has the covered version for $1385, so I guess the non-covered hardware is $100 less than that.


----------



## Glam<3

chunkylover53 said:


> It's a black GSH maxi besace. Hard to find these days. Barneys has the covered version for $1385, so I guess the non-covered hardware is $100 less than that.



Thank you!!!


----------



## beauxgoris

I saw this bag and it has me stumped. At first I thought it was part of the new "sunday" line, but it also has a shoulder strap (how great is that?)  and so that ruled it out. Has anyone seen this or know what the heck it is?  Seems like a big bag: Measures 18'' at widest x 13'' tall at center x 8'' deep; weighs 3 lbs.

TIA as usual ladies (and gents!)


----------



## kiwishopper

Mmmmm....interesting design...let me think about it on this one..not sure how I feel about it..yet lol


----------



## REREsaurus

Another new style?! My head is spinning!

Not sure what this is, but I would appreciate any info too. Though I can already tell I don't like the way the shoulder strap is "attached" to the bag itself...


----------



## ladyisobel

hmmm, interesting indeed ! I'm not head over heels, but i don't hate it either, just trying to imagine it in use....


----------



## beauxgoris

I agree. If the strap was removable I'd like it more. I think the original shopper is still a better style for me.


----------



## jonah

this style is called "men's bridge bag".


----------



## jelts

This is interesting! Yet another style that has creeped up on us. I wonder why those people at Bal keep us posted about these things!


----------



## ejsc55

I think this is an 09 style.  I remember seeing it on the BAL website in the mens section.


----------



## muggles

Great for a man!


----------



## hurricanejane

could someone please tell me which style this is?
thanks!


----------



## Mia Bella

That strap looks super comfy! 
I'd totally buy that as a travel bag and it would be perfect for carry-ons and even to take while sightseeing.


----------



## cityoflight

I saw it on cataloque once last season, its a men's bag 
but i don't know style names


----------



## balenciaga-boy

I saw it IRL. Not my cup of tea. In my opinion, the strap is kinda short, and the bag is kinda big. So it feels a little awkward carrying it with the strap. Its like...carrying a weekender (a little shorter but wider) with a city strap...but yes the strap is comfy. if only they made it removable and slightly longer..


----------



## veggiesticks

This was on Bluefly the other day!


----------



## Pinkisweets

hmm not liking it so much.. imo something looks weird about the proportions and the strap with combo handles!


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER

Maybe I have seen it from a Japan webstore,but I could not remember the name of that style.IMO, it's a good partner for our travellng.


----------



## ilovemcqueen

I kind of like it, but the strap should definitely be longer and removable.


----------



## wonderwoman9

http://www.raffaello-network.com/en...enciaga-Womens-Wallets---LAST-ONE-LEFT--.html

It says Forest Green, is that correct?


----------



## hurricanejane

found it, it's a pompon! 

i really really need it, but just got my first city and i'm 18, so guess i have to save up money for a couple of years first...


----------



## littlerock

wonderwoman9 said:


> http://www.raffaello-network.com/en...enciaga-Womens-Wallets---LAST-ONE-LEFT--.html
> 
> It says Forest Green, is that correct?



That looks like '08 Evergreen to me..


----------



## ivyann

wrong place...oops.


----------



## wonderwoman9

littlerock said:


> That looks like '08 Evergreen to me..




thank you!


----------



## beauxgoris

I wonder what bag this is??? It looks too long to be a day bag - and not enough leather to be a courier???


----------



## english_girl_900

Flat messenger maybe?


----------



## beauxgoris

Weekender or Work?


----------



## HandbagAngel

beauxgoris said:


> Weekender or Work?


 

This is a Weekender.


----------



## HandbagAngel

beauxgoris said:


> I wonder what bag this is??? It looks too long to be a day bag - and not enough leather to be a courier???


 

Could this be a men's Day?


----------



## juicy couture jen

Looks like a flat messenger? Maybe?


----------



## beauxgoris

Thanks ladies.  I love that WE on her.


----------



## nicole2730

HandbagAngel said:


> Could this be a men's Day?



it's a flat messenger. men's day bags look exactly like women's but come with a long thick strap...


----------



## HandbagAngel

nicole2730 said:


> it's a flat messenger. men's day bags look exactly like women's but come with a long thick strap...


 
Thank you Nicole!


----------



## ledoc8676

anyone got a 2009 RH city in Antracite? Mind share the paper tag code? mine is 2009 3 115748 D94JT 677, not sure if that's an antra or charco?


----------



## Jira

ledoc8676 said:


> anyone got a 2009 RH city in Antracite? Mind share the paper tag code? mine is 2009 3 115748 D94JT 677, not sure if that's an antra or charco?



Charcoal = Anthra


----------



## tresjoliex




----------



## aki_sato

08 Argent GSH PT... 


tresjoliex said:


>


----------



## Jira

^ Looks like a Mid Day to me?


----------



## wantabalenciaga

What color is this?  Its a Spring 2008 Tag but does not look Sky Blue?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270502195912&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## aki_sato

Looks like *Officier *


wantabalenciaga said:


> What color is this?  Its a Spring 2008 Tag but does not look Sky Blue?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270502195912&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## LouisVObsession

Can anyone please help me?

I'm new to Balenciaga and there are soooo many types of leather, colors, etc. of the "City" bag (by season, year, etc.)

What is the Balenciaga City bag where the leather is black, shiny (almost patent-like but not too shiny, just kinda) and it doesnt really look "aged" or "cracked" like most of the Balenciaga that I see in the shops... Just soft patent-like but not-too-shiny leather lol.

I know its not a lot to go on but any help would be appreciated. Example: what year it's from, what season, etc.

? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jira

LouisVObsession said:


> Can anyone please help me?
> 
> I'm new to Balenciaga and there are soooo many types of leather, colors, etc. of the "City" bag (by season, year, etc.)
> 
> What is the Balenciaga City bag where the leather is black, shiny (almost patent-like but not too shiny, just kinda) and it doesnt really look "aged" or "cracked" like most of the Balenciaga that I see in the shops... Just soft patent-like but not-too-shiny leather lol.
> 
> I know its not a lot to go on but any help would be appreciated. Example: what year it's from, what season, etc.
> 
> ? Thanks in advance!



Hi, there's a ton of variation in Bbag leather -- across seasons as well as colors. Each bag is different and totally unique so it's almost impossible to say for sure which season had the kind of leather you're looking for. 

It sounds to me like you're looking for matte leather that isn't too distressed. The FAQ thread might answer some of your questions: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...d-me-first-balenciaga-basics-faqs-415607.html

Here's a great thread discussing all kinds of Balenciaga leather: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...season-best-worst-characteristics-222345.html

There are also some threads just on black Bbag leather -- if you do a search, you'll find them.


----------



## gabrux

citychic said:


> Can anyone tell me what style/season/color these bags are from?
> 
> The larger one has #163527 on it's leather tag,
> smaller one: #177280
> 
> Thanks!


Merry Christmas girls!
I'have the second one, it's a present.
What's the style and the season of this bag?thank you in advance.


----------



## poodlecakes

hello ladies, i am new to b-bags.  i just bought this on ebay.

can anyone tell me the color?  year?  anything else?  it is a day bag, correct? thank you.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190359906919


----------



## juneofdecember

hi ladies, I am checking on the Bbags in raffaello network now, but I am not sure of the colors and the styles of those listed Bbags, coz they dont really post it with normal Bbag's terms. 
So I hope I can get some helps from the experts here.  TIA 

1. Item Name :from the size details provided, I guess it is part time 
Link: http://www.raffaello-network.com/en...alenciaga-Handbags-Fall---Winter-2009-10.html
Q: whats the color of this one? 

2. Item: City??? 
Link: http://www.raffaello-network.com/en...alenciaga-Handbags---Fall-Winter-2009-10.html 
Q: According the description of the size, I guess it is a city RH bag in raisin, But Why it doesnt have the Detachable Shoulder Belt? From the pic, I can see the buckle in the side for the detachable belt though.

3. Item Name: from the size details provided, I guess it is part time 
Link:http://www.raffaello-network.com/en...alenciaga-Handbags-Fall---Winter-2009-10.html
Q: whats the color of this one? 

4. Item Name: Club? 
Link: http://www.raffaello-network.com/en...alenciaga-Handbags-Fall---Winter-2009-10.html
Q: whats the color of this one?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

1. Could be truffle 06?


----------



## juneofdecember

caroulemapoulen said:


> 1. Could be truffle 06?


 
Hi thank u for replying me. I am not familiar with raffaello, but it says all the Bbags are from fall/winter 2009/10 collections in the page.


----------



## Z&J

1 could be the new brown cataigna?(sp)


----------



## tresjoliex

At 9:15
http://www.youtube.com/user/TBL#p/u/1/Izg3Lne6KG0

and heres a snapshot.


----------



## lydzzzzz

I ordered a BBag on BlueFly.com:

This is the description:
Balenciaga lambskin oversized shopper tote 
color: Elephant, Style # 223408

Here is the link:
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-e...ed-shopper-tote/cat20442/305839001/detail.fly

What is this style called? I could not find another one in the forum.


----------



## Berge

i'm new to Balenciaga and have a hard time differentiating the styles - can someone please tell me which bag this is...


----------



## beauxgoris

lydzzzzz said:


> I ordered a BBag on BlueFly.com:
> 
> This is the description:
> Balenciaga lambskin oversized shopper tote
> color: Elephant, Style # 223408
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-e...ed-shopper-tote/cat20442/305839001/detail.fly
> 
> What is this style called? I could not find another one in the forum.



^^That's the new Men's tote or shopper I believe.


----------



## addicted12

i asked the SA what model and year this year but she has no clue, i checked the reference and i'm so confused is it a day or a city? pls help and here is the model number 173085-2123


----------



## Jira

addicted12 said:


> i asked the SA what model and year this year but she has no clue, i checked the reference and i'm so confused is it a day or a city? pls help and here is the model number 173085-2123



It's a Giant Silver Hardware Brief.


----------



## Jira

Berge said:


> i'm new to Balenciaga and have a hard time differentiating the styles - can someone please tell me which bag this is...



It's a City... but I think it's fake


----------



## addicted12

thank you Jira, should i should post this in the authenticate thread too? was this produced this last year?


----------



## Jira

addicted12 said:


> thank you Jira, should i should post this in the authenticate thread too? was this produced this last year?



If you have more pictures, you can post them in the ATB thread to have it authenticated. I'm guessing it's from 07. It's definitely before F/W 08 though since the mirror has a pocket. Can you ask the SA for the paper tags? The year is on the tag.


----------



## lydzzzzz

lydzzzzz said:


> I ordered a BBag on BlueFly.com:
> 
> This is the description:
> Balenciaga lambskin oversized shopper tote
> color: Elephant, Style # 223408
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-e...ed-shopper-tote/cat20442/305839001/detail.fly
> 
> What is this style called? I could not find another one in the forum.



Thank you!  I still can't find another one like it.  Does anyone else have a thought as to what it might be?


----------



## Berge

Jira said:


> It's a City... but I think it's fake


 
Thanks Jira!! My eyes can't discern the city from the part time yet.


----------



## addicted12

thanks sooo much Jira for helping out, i'm soo confused with these diff styles and colors. I don't think the SA has the paper tags? i'm not quite sure what that looks like :shame:..i will post it in authenticate soon, i'm not quite sure what pics to take to ensure its authenticity.


----------



## purses & pugs

Berge said:


> i'm new to Balenciaga and have a hard time differentiating the styles - can someone please tell me which bag this is...



This is probably a 2003 fall/winter Olive Brown City. You can see it has pewter HW which Balenciaga used until fall 2004. I saw a very similar Balenciaga on real deal collection: http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1207&categoryId=28

PS. I don't think Kimora Lee Simmons wears a fake bag?!


----------



## Berge

purses & pugs said:


> This is probably a 2003 fall/winter Olive Brown City. You can see it has pewter HW which Balenciaga used until fall 2004. I saw a very similar Balenciaga on real deal collection: http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1207&categoryId=28
> 
> PS. I don't think Kimora Lee Simmons wears a fake bag?!



Thanks for the great information, purses & pugs!! Now that I think about it, if anyone were going to have a real Bal bag -it'd be Kimora Lee Simmons.


----------



## Jira

purses & pugs said:


> This is probably a 2003 fall/winter Olive Brown City. You can see it has pewter HW which Balenciaga used until fall 2004. I saw a very similar Balenciaga on real deal collection: http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1207&categoryId=28
> 
> PS. I don't think Kimora Lee Simmons wears a fake bag?!



Even celebrity queen of Bals Nicole Richie has fake Bbags 

This City still looks off to me. Older Bals have extremely smooshy leather and hers looks very stiff.


----------



## Jira

addicted12 said:


> thanks sooo much Jira for helping out, i'm soo confused with these diff styles and colors. I don't think the SA has the paper tags? i'm not quite sure what that looks like :shame:..i will post it in authenticate soon, i'm not quite sure what pics to take to ensure its authenticity.



If the bag is brand new in store, it usually has paper Balenciaga tags that indicate the year it's from in a pocket somewhere. To have the bag authenticated, you can take pictures of the front and back of the inside tag which says "Balenciaga.Paris" 

Is it from a Balenciaga retail store? If so, I wouldn't worry about authenticity


----------



## gwentan

Jira said:


> Even celebrity queen of Bals Nicole Richie has fake Bbags
> 
> This City still looks off to me. Older Bals have extremely smooshy leather and hers looks very stiff.




Really!? Nicole Richie caaries fakes too? Thats a shocker..


----------



## beauxgoris

lydzzzzz said:


> Thank you!  I still can't find another one like it.  Does anyone else have a thought as to what it might be?



^^I answered you already in another post you made about this bag. It's a MEN'S SHOPPER TOTE.


----------



## addicted12

i'm trying to take pics jira, just hard with a white one and i'm a crappy photographer hehehe..i'll keep on trying. I did purchase this at Holt Renfrew but the SA said this was in the stock room for so long so the paper tags are mia now i think. I just want to make sure bcuz i got a really good price on it too. Just kinda worried cuz i've searched everywhere and never saw a white with gsh.  thanks again soo much, ur so helpful


----------



## tresjoliex

tresjoliex said:


> At 9:15
> http://www.youtube.com/user/TBL#p/u/1/Izg3Lne6KG0
> 
> and heres a snapshot.



Can anyone identify this?


----------



## Livia1

tresjoliex said:


> Can anyone identify this?



It's a GSH Hobo - looks like black


----------



## Jira

addicted12 said:


> i'm trying to take pics jira, just hard with a white one and i'm a crappy photographer hehehe..i'll keep on trying. I did purchase this at Holt Renfrew but the SA said this was in the stock room for so long so the paper tags are mia now i think. I just want to make sure bcuz i got a really good price on it too. Just kinda worried cuz i've searched everywhere and never saw a white with gsh.  thanks again soo much, ur so helpful



If you bought it from Holt Renfrew, I don't think you need to worry about authenticity 

Couldn't find a picture of a GSH Brief on PF, but I'm pretty sure they were made. 

Here's a picture of a GGH Brief though:


----------



## mmmsc

Jira said:


> Even celebrity queen of Bals Nicole Richie has fake Bbags
> 
> This City still looks off to me. Older Bals have extremely smooshy leather and hers looks very stiff.


That is so funny Jira. I was thinking that one was a fake! Strange shape and off hardware. Is it really Kimora Lee Simmons? Maybe she doesn't know...


----------



## Sophia.

Alright here's the story.

I have never purchased a Balenciaga bag before, and the Lune was actually the first style to catch my eye a year or 2 ago but I had never found a colour combination that I thought would work nicely into my wardrobe, and I didn't want anything too dark.

On boxing day at Holt Renfrew I found the colour combo of the Lune I had seen in the past but wasn't prepared to dish out all that money... and then I saw the price tag. From $2495 to $999 ??? Yes please!!! I snatched it up right away and tried it on - gooorgeous. And then I went to the turnlock to open it up. Uh oh. Wouldn't budge, it was completely defective. It took about 5-10 minutes of myself and the sales associate struggling to get it to turn. So basically it was either I can always have the bag open, or always have the bag closed. Not an ideal situation.

She was quick to offer sending it in to be repared in the new year, and if they were unable to fix it I could always return it. I looove the bag so much so I agreed to purchase on those terms. It is sooo stunning in real life. I really hope they can fix it.

Anyhow, while I anxiously await the fate of this lune I was wondering if you ladies could help me identify the exact colour and year it's from?? Also, what type of leather? It's VERY soft. I can't seem to find this colour combo anywhere on this forum, I swear I've looked forever! And also, from what I've seen.. the original price tag of this one seems very high, since it is actually the smaller size. From posts I've read it seems that the bigger size is the one that should have this price tag, or maybe it's because those posts are old?? Thank you soooo so much for your help, I'm new to Balenciaga bags!!

The first photo is the colour combination that I purchased, although the violet/periwinkle colour is much much lighter in person. And the second photo is the size that I found. Thanks!!!


----------



## surfbunny008

Nvm! Mods please delete.


----------



## Handbag Goddess

I purchased this bag yesterday and would love to know color, year...
Can someone please help?  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=180449113319&view=img&tid=0


----------



## amoree

I'm new to this Balenciaga Saga and I'm trying to figure out what colour to get that will suit most my wardrobe.
Can anyone ID this colour? (Pic is from StockholmStyle.com)


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Looks like an Officer Giant Silver hardware work to me.


----------



## gabrux

gabrux said:


> Merry Christmas girls!
> I'have the second one, it's a present.
> What's the style and the season of this bag? thank you in advance.


 please, can you help me?


----------



## addicted12

Thanks so much Jira  I will post pics in authenticate because I still can't believe I got it for that price, you know things like if it's too good to be true kinda thing hehehe. I appreciate your help tons.


----------



## surfbunny008

A covered hardware bag without giant hardware? Don't see it on bals site but have seen Lauren Conrad with one that is covered but not GH. 

What would the price be for a covered hardware work and city?


----------



## Crazyinlv

I have an 08 Marine CRH first see pics. I bought it used so I am not sure what the price was in 08


----------



## Jira

surfbunny008 said:


> A covered hardware bag without giant hardware? Don't see it on bals site but have seen Lauren Conrad with one that is covered but not GH.
> 
> What would the price be for a covered hardware work and city?



Yes, there is regular-sized covered hardware. Please see http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...s-years-production-all-balenciaga-144151.html for a list of prices. CH = covered hardware. GCH = giant covered hardware. Hope that helps!


----------



## surfbunny008

Jira said:


> Yes, there is regular-sized covered hardware. Please see http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...s-years-production-all-balenciaga-144151.html for a list of prices. CH = covered hardware. GCH = giant covered hardware. Hope that helps!



I don't see a city on the list?


----------



## Just Violet

Hi, i found this envelope clutch on fashionphile. can you tell me which year and color is it please?
http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390143159966&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thanks


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

it is a 06 lilac  ciao


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

amoree said:


> I'm new to this Balenciaga Saga and I'm trying to figure out what colour to get that will suit most my wardrobe.
> Can anyone ID this colour? (Pic is from StockholmStyle.com)


agree with BEAUX, from the slight purple udertones ...it looks like officer 09


----------



## Just Violet

thanks fiore!!!


----------



## caren

Hi ladies and gents! Which bal is this? Please help ID! Thanks!!


----------



## Jira

caren said:


> Hi ladies and gents! Which bal is this? Please help ID! Thanks!!



Looks like a Square Tote to me


----------



## caren

Hi Jira! Thanks for moving this. You're so quick!!! Thanks much!


----------



## l_b

Hi all!
Which kind of grey is this one ?
Someone can help me? 
Thanks


----------



## hannahsophia

l_b said:


> Hi all!
> Which kind of grey is this one ?
> Someone can help me?
> Thanks



maybe argent?


----------



## Jira

l_b said:


> Hi all!
> Which kind of grey is this one ?
> Someone can help me?
> Thanks



I think this bag might be fake.. do you have more pictures?


----------



## purses & pugs

^I think so too, there's something that's not right about the "balenciaga" letters on the tag


----------



## l_b

Jira said:


> I think this bag might be fake.. do you have more pictures?


 

http://annonces.ebay.fr/viewad/sac-BALENCIAGA-city/5002744917


----------



## ahertz

Hey guys, I've been away from Bal for awhile but coming back...wondering if you guys can tell me the  name of the smaller messenger bag...the one that is a pochette and almost like a larger shoulder but with a strap that is doubled and can be worn as a messenger. Thanks!


----------



## Jira

l_b said:


> http://annonces.ebay.fr/viewad/sac-BALENCIAGA-city/5002744917



I'm sorry, but this bag definitely looks fake to me


----------



## Jira

ahertz said:


> Hey guys, I've been away from Bal for awhile but coming back...wondering if you guys can tell me the  name of the smaller messenger bag...the one that is a pochette and almost like a larger shoulder but with a strap that is doubled and can be worn as a messenger. Thanks!



Do you mean the Flap? 







Or the LE Shoulder?


----------



## ahertz

The LE shoulder!!  

Thanks *Jira*!!!


----------



## Jira

ahertz said:


> The LE shoulder!!
> 
> Thanks *Jira*!!!



You're welcome! It's a great style!


----------



## GrayBeats

Hey girls, I bought this Balenciaga Bag on my recent trip to HK last December '09. 

I have no doubt about the Authenticity of the bag. It's weird though that it's a city and the tag is just leather and not metal. 

Anyway, I know that it's F/W but I can't find the color anywhere. It's also a limited edition bag so if someone can tell me what color this is.. That would be really helpful.

Thanks in advance! 

P.S. Kinda looks like dark pewter or dark gray gun metal something. HAHA!


----------



## REREsaurus

Thats the Stardust or whatever its called City. Pewter perhaps?

It's beautiful is what it is, lol.


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Looks like the Stardust pencil one of the TPFers purchased: pretty colour!


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ Was there a Stardust Beige and Stardust black?

Perhaps its the Black then.


----------



## SkyBlueDay

^^ I'm not sure, REREsaurus.


----------



## GrayBeats

Hey Girls, thanks for your help. Finally id'd it! LOL!

So it's Balenciaga 2009 Fall/Winter LE Stardust Silver Metallic City.

It is really pretty and I love it.

Can't wait for my birthday on February. I'm getting another City -- Sorbet. Yayyy!


----------



## amoree

I know I've posted this before, but I'm dying to get a bag with something this colour.
I think some have debated whether this is Anthracite or Officier. 
Does anyone know if in the new collection there will be something similar to this?
I heard the 2010 Anthracite has green undertones as opposed to blue in the previous -which I don't particularly like. 
I dont have the luxury of checking the boutiques personally as I live in Sydney (barely any Bal Bags here) 

Any help would be great!!


----------



## purses & pugs

*amoree*, this must be an Officer or maybe a Marine GSH Work bag sice it is dark blue. It is definitely NOT Anthrasite. I have an Anthracite Envelope Clutch and it's charcoal grey with a tiny bit of green undertone. If you like the dark blue, maybe Canard is the color for you in the 2010 collection


----------



## amoree

Thanks for the response purses and pugs! I am contemplating the Canard, but there's so much speculation about the colour I won't be sure until I see more pics of it. 
I've heard it has a green tinge to it which I don't like but I've also heard from other that's it's a deep deep blue. 
Ive also heard it will be comig is a rose gold hardware too. Does anyone have anymore pics of the Canard?


----------



## purses & pugs

I found this pic of a Canard Velo, don't know if it's posted earlier. Here the color looks really nice and I really want it in a Velo!
I'm goint to Bal London in three weeks and hopefully they will have something in Canard so I can see it IRL...


----------



## jules08

Got to have this one! I know it's the gold GH, but don't recognize the style. Can someone please help? THANKS!


----------



## llumbark

Is it a pompon?


----------



## Tokyo

I believe it is a POM POM with gold giant hardware!


----------



## Crazyinlv

Tokyo said:


> I believe it is a POM POM with gold giant hardware!


 
Agree


----------



## purses & pugs

Yes, it looks like a Pom. But maybe also a Brief? But the Brief doesn't have a shoulder strap, has it?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

It is pom pom


----------



## 3ammix

Hi guys im new! and I need help identifying this balenciaga.. the serial number is 213655.67891


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^this is NOT the authenticate this thread. Please use that, when you doubt the authenticy.


----------



## 3ammix

caroulemapoulen said:


> ^this is NOT the authenticate this thread. Please use that, when you doubt the authenticy.



Im not trying to authenticate it it im trying to identify it!


----------



## Jira

3ammix said:


> Hi guys im new! and I need help identifying this balenciaga.. the serial number is 213655.67891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e79/lostwithiel/IMG_1581.jpg[IMG][IMG]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e79/lostwithiel/IMG_1583.jpg[IMG][IMG]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e79/lostwithiel/IMG_1584.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Looks like it's part of the Lune family. I'm not sure if it has a specific name though.. Hopefully someone else can chime in.


----------



## Ellie Mae

Jira said:


> Looks like it's part of the Lune family. I'm not sure if it has a specific name though.. Hopefully someone else can chime in.



I did not find those #'s in the ref thread, so may need to be added once discerned...??


----------



## Jira

Ellie Mae said:


> I did not find those #'s in the ref thread, so may need to be added once discerned...??



The Lune has a pocket on the body so I think the numbers correspond to that one. The below bag looks similar to the Lune, but I'm not sure if that's its specific name. Will add the numbers when it's confirmed.


----------



## A Simple Girl

Hi
Can you please identify this Balenciaga?
I think it's sac shopping in ice blue 2005. Sac shopping is already discontinued, right? I'm confused because the seller just told me that she bought it new last year and it's still never used.
Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## winnieepooh

Hi, need your help to identify this bag! Do let me know the colour of this part time.. The seller indicated that she bought this last year. Is this a noix?

http://www.mudah.my/Authentic-Balenciaga-City-Bag-brown-5118714.htm

TIA!!!


----------



## Pink_Katana

^ looks fake sorry
and from what I know cgh Part time were only made this season


----------



## Pink_Katana

A Simple Girl, yes you're right. Maybe the seller found an older stock. I remember finding the exact bag early last year in Bal Paris. Good luck


----------



## A Simple Girl

Thank you so much Pink_Katana.   Your answer helps me a lot because me and seller are in Paris too. Tomorrow I'll go to pick up the bag, so I can check it correctly. Thank you



Pink_Katana said:


> A Simple Girl, yes you're right. Maybe the seller found an older stock. I remember finding the exact bag early last year in Bal Paris. Good luck


----------



## winnieepooh

Pink_Katana said:


> ^ looks fake sorry
> and from what I know cgh Part time were only made this season


 
Hi Pink_Katana, 

Thanks! so you think it's a fake? Should I ask her for more proof? Kinda werid why she refuses to tell me the colour.


----------



## Jira

winnieepooh said:


> Hi Pink_Katana,
> 
> Thanks! so you think it's a fake? Should I ask her for more proof? Kinda werid why she refuses to tell me the colour.



It's definitely fake. No additional photos needed


----------



## Jira

A Simple Girl said:


> Hi
> Can you please identify this Balenciaga?
> I think it's sac shopping in ice blue 2005. Sac shopping is already discontinued, right? I'm confused because the seller just told me that she bought it new last year and it's still never used.
> Thank you so much in advance.



Very pretty Shopper!


----------



## 3ammix

Jira said:


> The Lune has a pocket on the body so I think the numbers correspond to that one. The below bag looks similar to the Lune, but I'm not sure if that's its specific name. Will add the numbers when it's confirmed.



Yeah I think it belongs to the Lune family as well, anyone has any ideas?


----------



## A Simple Girl

Thank you Jira. I just went to pick up it today. I think it's authentic but will take photos and post in authentication thread to check again. 



Jira said:


> Very pretty Shopper!


----------



## FionaHelena

Can someone please please identify this balenciaga?? I would be forever grateful. 





Thanks in advance!


----------



## Livia1

Hi,
You should post questions about identifying Bbags here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...y-this-balenciaga-397784-89.html#post13990093
However, that bag looks fake.


----------



## FionaHelena

^ it's Natalia Vordianova's bag so I really really doubt it's fake. Thanks for the link


----------



## Livia1

He, I didn't want to open the image files so it looked fake in the small pics. And fyi, just because she's a celeb doesn't mean she couldn't be sporting a fake - unfortunately.

It could be a black SGH something. Hard to see just from these pics. I only remember seeing her with a Truffle GGH City or PT (can't remember).


----------



## FionaHelena

Can anyone identify this bag for me?? I would be forever grateful.








Thanks in advance! 
btw - it's a picture of natalia vordianova


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER

Livia, I know the pic, she is wearing  a 'brown' ggh city. And from the pics of this thread, it's hard to identify the bag, I hope the op could post the whole pics, not just the parts of the pic.


----------



## Jira

FionaHelena said:


> Can anyone identify this bag for me?? I would be forever grateful.
> 
> View attachment 1003630
> 
> 
> View attachment 1003629
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> btw - it's a picture of natalia vordianova



If possible, can you post the original pictures uncropped? At this point, it doesn't look like a Balenciaga to me; the rivets are unusual.


----------



## steppysteph

Hi can anyone please help me identify this bag. I just saw it in one of the taiwan shows i was watching. The bag is kind of big. Sorry for the low quality pic as it is just a screen grab. thanks!

4shared.com/file/209551859/45a2a9ba/balbag.html


----------



## purses & pugs

steppysteph said:


> Hi can anyone please help me identify this bag. I just saw it in one of the taiwan shows i was watching. The bag is kind of big. Sorry for the low quality pic as it is just a screen grab. thanks!
> 
> 4shared.com/file/209551859/45a2a9ba/balbag.html



This looks like a RH weekender. Maybe in Anthacite.


----------



## belvedere_girl

Can someone please help me identify the colour of this GGH city?

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/Balenciaga GGH/


----------



## mere girl

hardcore_harlot said:


> Can someone please help me identify the colour of this GGH city?
> 
> http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/Balenciaga GGH/


 
Hi - there are a lot of blues to look thru here - it may help?
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-color-reference/blue-color-family-pics-only-141141.html


----------



## belvedere_girl

mere girl said:


> Hi - there are a lot of blues to look thru here - it may help?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-color-reference/blue-color-family-pics-only-141141.html



Hi there, yes I've looked through but to no avail so hoped posting here might solve the mystery  Thanks though x


----------



## Z&J

hardcore_harlot said:


> Can someone please help me identify the colour of this GGH city?
> 
> http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/Balenciaga GGH/



Looks like an 08 Turq w/ a little fading. Not 100% sure though


----------



## steppysteph

purses & pugs said:


> This looks like a RH weekender. Maybe in Anthacite.




thanks for helping me!


----------



## livy1888

Z&J said:


> Looks like an 08 Turq w/ a little fading. Not 100% sure though



^^ITA!  With the fading and yellowing, the bag looks like a 08 Turquoise or 08 Sky Blue IMHO


----------



## belvedere_girl

Z&J said:


> Looks like an 08 Turq w/ a little fading. Not 100% sure though



Thanks so much- I think you may be right  It is a bit faded so I've found ti hard to tell. Thanks again!


----------



## belvedere_girl

livy1888 said:


> ^^ITA!  With the fading and yellowing, the bag looks like a 08 Turquoise or 08 Sky Blue IMHO



I'm thinking 08 Turquoise might be the one- as you say it is a bit faded so that has made it hard to tell but it was less than £200 GBP so I don't really mind. I'm hoping a bit of conditioning may even out the colour a little. It seems some of the blues do fade unfortunately. Thanks again


----------



## aki_sato

Unfortunately not only the blues fade - any balenciaga colour fades 
Just have to really look after it and don't expose to light and sun to preserve the colour..


hardcore_harlot said:


> I'm thinking 08 Turquoise might be the one- as you say it is a bit faded so that has made it hard to tell but it was less than £200 GBP so I don't really mind. I'm hoping a bit of conditioning may even out the colour a little. It seems some of the blues do fade unfortunately. Thanks again


----------



## French75

Hello, I remember I saw once a beautiful blue Balenciaga worn by Kate Moss. I think I just found the picture  Can you identify it for me ? Is it the Weekender ? Most importantly I have no idea what exact blue it is. All I know is that I was looking for a blue one and this one seems perfect to me !! Here's the pic. 

Thank you so much for your assistance, this forum is absolutely amazing !!


----------



## aki_sato

It is a Weekender - and looks like 05 Sky Blue or Ice Blue..


French75 said:


> Hello, I remember I saw once a beautiful blue Balenciaga worn by Kate Moss. I think I just found the picture  Can you identify it for me ? Is it the Weekender ? Most importantly I have no idea what exact blue it is. All I know is that I was looking for a blue one and this one seems perfect to me !! Here's the pic.
> 
> Thank you so much for your assistance, this forum is absolutely amazing !!


----------



## english_girl_900

^^Its 03 blue - I've seen the bag close-up before and it had pewter hardware.


----------



## French75

Thank you very much !! wow 03 blue must be very very hard to find these days...


----------



## tanj

could someone tell me what color this is?Also is this a Step or Brief?


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330401022209


----------



## dizzywizzy

tanj said:


> could someone tell me what color this is?Also is this a Step or Brief?
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330401022209




I've been studying the colors for awhile now..

This is a 2008 S/S Vert Thyme, zipper tape color gives it away.

It's also a Step, as the Brief doesn't have the top zipper that hangs down on the sides.


----------



## tanj

dizzywizzy said:


> I've been studying the colors for awhile now..
> 
> This is a 2008 S/S Vert Thyme, zipper tape color gives it away.
> 
> It's also a Step, as the Brief doesn't have the top zipper that hangs down on the sides.



ok 1 outta 2 ain't bad.i figured it was a Step.Didn't expect it to be a Vert Thyme.This color is on my list of wants so surprising.Thanks so much.


----------



## dizzywizzy

tanj said:


> ok 1 outta 2 ain't bad.i figured it was a Step.Didn't expect it to be a Vert Thyme.This color is on my list of wants so surprising.Thanks so much.



Yeah, the leather is in well worn faded condition, I wouldn't have been able to guess without knowing the zipper tape color!!


----------



## tanj

dizzywizzy said:


> Yeah, the leather is in well worn faded condition, I wouldn't have been able to guess without knowing the zipper tape color!!




yeah thats why i was confused about the color.wondering if it would be even worth buying.the buyer is welling to go down but i look at the thick thread on the handle and see its worn.hmmm....thanks for your help.


----------



## Ellie Mae

Does anyone know the name of this style?  And should it have #'s stamped inside?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140378317424&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

TIA


----------



## mere girl

Hi - could someome please clarify that this is 'ink' colour? It looks so much lighter/faded when compared to any pics on here? Thank you..xx


----------



## Just Violet

i'm not an expert, but i think ink should be darker than this. it reminds me violet  but probably i'm not sure. don't you have the cards with the year?.


----------



## mere girl

Hi - thanks for your reply - I have just purchased the bag from ebay - there are no cards but it was listed as ink. i will post another pic but I really have my doubts....


----------



## mere girl

looks a bit darker??!!


----------



## whitelamb

i own a ink shopper...from what i can tell, yes it is ink taken with flash. it is darker in real life.


----------



## mere girl

whitelamb said:


> i own a ink shopper...from what i can tell, yes it is ink taken with flash. it is darker in real life.


 ok - it's not with flash but it is a sunny day for once! It is very purpley - I thought it was more of a dark blue but with purple undertones?


----------



## whitelamb

okay my ink when photographed with flash looks like the color in your pic. however, yes in real life it is much darker and under natural light, it can be very purplely (like what u mentioned). it is possible that your ink has faded? i mean..some b colors can really fade/ known to fade. not sure if ink is one of those. 
proper storage is very important. the sun's effects on the color can be insidious.


----------



## mere girl

does the reverse of leather tag give any info? 128523 3444
also pic taken in the dark!


----------



## Just Violet

i agree with *Whitelamb*...sun can be very insidious on the color!!!


----------



## mere girl

whitelamb said:


> okay my ink when photographer with flash looks like the color in your pic. however, yes in real life it is much darker and under natural light, it can be very purplely (like what u mentioned). it is possible that your ink has faded? i mean..some b colors can really fade/ known to fade. not sure if ink is one of those.
> proper storage is very important. the sun's effects on the color can be insidious.


 
well..the faded part is the issue I am querying with the seller...the pics on the original listing made the bag look really dark - I'm struggling to replicate the colour of her pics however/wherever I try and picture it.


----------



## whitelamb

mere girl said:


> well..the faded part is the issue I am querying with the seller...the pics on the original listing made the bag look really dark - I'm struggling to replicate the colour of her pics however/wherever I try and picture it.



try this - look at the inside of the pocket. the color there should be the original. do u see any difference?


----------



## Jira

mere girl said:


> Hi - could someome please clarify that this is 'ink' colour? It looks so much lighter/faded when compared to any pics on here? Thank you..xx



Looks like Ink to me. My Ink bag is darker, but in the sun it definitely looks like yours.


----------



## mere girl

ok - thanks everyone!


----------



## mere girl

whitelamb said:


> try this - look at the inside of the pocket. the color there should be the original. do u see any difference?


 the colour in the pocket looks even lighter??!!
I think it just needs a good moisturise and a little tlc and then I will perhaps be happier with the bag overall. The colour under the strap thingy is perhaps slightly darker but not significantly. It's just not what I expected...although very pretty! Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Anyone know which red this is? Thanks!


----------



## dizzywizzy

wonderwoman9 said:


> Anyone know which red this is? Thanks!



It's either 2007 Tomato or 2008 Ruby, too far away to tell for sure...


----------



## wonderwoman9

Thank you! I appreciate the help!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

uhmm it can't be tomato because pom pom was released in 2008 , so it is ruby for sure


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

that's a wonderful ink twiggy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i am pretty sure


----------



## Ellie Mae

ellie mae said:


> does anyone know the name of this style?  And should it have #'s stamped inside?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/ebayisapi.dll?viewitem&item=140378317424&sspagename=adme:x:rtq:us:1123
> 
> tia



bump...??


----------



## caroulemapoulen

That twiggy must be ink. My oval has the exact same color, and it's ink. I've seen two different ink's. One more violet and one more dark navy ish. This one and mine are the violet'ish.


----------



## wonderwoman9

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> uhmm it can't be tomato because pom pom was released in 2008 , so it is ruby for sure




good call! thanks! that will be a hard one to find!


----------



## dizzywizzy

wonderwoman9 said:


> good call! thanks! that will be a hard one to find!



awesome, thanks, didn't realize that!!!


----------



## whitelamb

mere girl said:


> the colour in the pocket looks even lighter??!!
> I think it just needs a good moisturise and a little tlc and then I will perhaps be happier with the bag overall. The colour under the strap thingy is perhaps slightly darker but not significantly. It's just not what I expected...although very pretty! Thanks everyone for your help!


 
Glad to hear all is fine. Yeah I know how u feel. I get all excited when my bag arrives and cos I like it so much, I want it to be perfect. Maybe yours just has more purplely tones that's all. Ink is so super gorgeous. I recently purchased one way above retail. That's how crazy I am over the color and the shopper style.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

dizzywizzy said:


> awesome, thanks, didn't realize that!!!


  you are welcome dear


----------



## purplepancakes

Hey there! Can anyone identify this City's hardware? I can't tell which is it cause it doesn't look like gold or silver.


----------



## mere girl

whitelamb said:


> Glad to hear all is fine. Yeah I know how u feel. I get all excited when my bag arrives and cos I like it so much, I want it to be perfect. Maybe yours just has more purplely tones that's all. Ink is so super gorgeous. I recently purchased one way above retail. That's how crazy I am over the color and the shopper style.


 

I have spent all morning giving this bag a little tlc! It literally drank the moisturiser - I've never seen anything need a drink so badly! I was quite disappointed when I got the bag - it seemed so thin and papery when I opened the package - and frays and marks here and there - but she is now like a new bag! I'm so relieved and so happy! It was your response that made me think it was worth pursuing (I was tempted to just re-sell ) - so thank you - Ink IS super gorgeous!!


----------



## ig1s

just would like to know what color is this SGH PT? is this 09 Charbon color? actually it suppose to be SGH but due to the lighting and crappy pic from blackberry it looks like gold.. haha...

here I attached with the tag as well..  thanks...


----------



## French75

Hello, 
Can you help me to identify this color. It's from an italian blog (the blonde salad), and it is written "grey giant partime". I noticed she doesn't necessarily write the full name of the color in her other posts (for example for a coral red Work, she wrote "red Work") so the official color might not be just "grey". Did a simple "grey" color ever exist ? Or could it be argent or galet or anything else ? I love this color !! thank you so much 










Other pics : 
http://i812.photobucket.com/albums/zz50/theblondesalad/DSC_0061-2.jpg
http://i812.photobucket.com/albums/zz50/theblondesalad/DSC_0073-4.jpg
http://i812.photobucket.com/albums/zz50/theblondesalad/DSC_0086-4.jpg
http://i812.photobucket.com/albums/zz50/theblondesalad/DSC_0042-1.jpg


----------



## dizzywizzy

French75 said:


> Hello,
> Can you help me to identify this color. It's from an italian blog (the blonde salad), and it is written "grey giant partime". I noticed she doesn't necessarily write the full name of the color in her other posts (for example for a coral red Work, she wrote "red Work") so the official color might not be just "grey". Did a simple "grey" color ever exist ? Or could it be argent or galet or anything else ? I love this color !! thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other pics :
> http://i812.photobucket.com/albums/zz50/theblondesalad/DSC_0061-2.jpg
> http://i812.photobucket.com/albums/zz50/theblondesalad/DSC_0073-4.jpg
> http://i812.photobucket.com/albums/zz50/theblondesalad/DSC_0086-4.jpg
> http://i812.photobucket.com/albums/zz50/theblondesalad/DSC_0042-1.jpg





Well, first there are some things about that bag that look a little off, but we wouldn't be able to tell that it was 100% authentic without close ups.

But as far as the color goes, it looks most similar to 2008 F/W Argent IMO.


----------



## axmara

Can you identify the model for me ?
The color is pleine fleur aniline, if you want more pictures, please say me !

Thanks,
Raphael


----------



## French75

dizzywizzy said:


> Well, first there are some things about that bag that look a little off, but we wouldn't be able to tell that it was 100% authentic without close ups.
> 
> But as far as the color goes, it looks most similar to 2008 F/W Argent IMO.


 

Thanks a lot !! That's what I thought  too bad it is hard to find now


----------



## Supernova.

Ladies I saw this Balenciaga yesterday (the big blue one with thin handles, in the middle of the picture) and now I'm so wanting it!  Could you tell me the name of the style? I've never seen it before!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Supernova*, that one is called a Papier bag and it is a new 2010 style


----------



## Supernova.

Thank you so much


----------



## seahorse

can someone help identify this bag?  Is it a day, club? http://img5.tianya.cn/photo/2007/8/11/4334292_13066198.jpg


----------



## Livia1

seahorse said:


> can someone help identify this bag?  Is it a day, club? http://img5.tianya.cn/photo/2007/8/11/4334292_13066198.jpg



I can't see your picture.


----------



## seahorse

hmm, let me try again


----------



## aqualysa

What kind of black is it?


----------



## Jira

seahorse said:


> hmm, let me try again



06 Lilac Day


----------



## Jira

aqualysa said:


> What kind of black is it?



I don't understand -- do you mean what year it's from? Or if Balenciaga has different shades of black?


----------



## seahorse

Jira said:


> 06 Lilac Day



Thanks Jira!  What threw me off is the drop, thought the Day has a longer drop, almost like a messenger bag


----------



## aqualysa

Jira said:


> I don't understand -- do you mean what year it's from? Or if Balenciaga has different shades of black?



Yes, I mean that.
From what year this kind of black comes from, since I want to buy this bag but the seller only have this picture....


----------



## Jira

seahorse said:


> Thanks Jira!  What threw me off is the drop, thought the Day has a longer drop, almost like a messenger bag



I think it depends on your height. But the bag definitely hangs lower when it's broken in or has a lot of stuff inside. It's a great style!


----------



## Jira

aqualysa said:


> Yes, I mean that.
> From what year this kind of black comes from, since I want to buy this bag but the seller only have this picture....



You'll need a picture of the inside tag. Balenciaga Cities have metal plates inside with a letter that corresponds to the season the bag's from.  Are you sure this bag is authentic? If the seller can provide more pictures, feel free to post them in http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ules-use-format-post-548767.html#post14177288 and we can double check it's kosher!


----------



## seahorse

Jira said:


> I think it depends on your height. But the bag definitely hangs lower when it's broken in or has a lot of stuff inside. It's a great style!



is it safe to say this isn't a Day RH? but more likely a GH or CGH?


----------



## Jira

seahorse said:


> is it safe to say this isn't a Day RH? but more likely a GH or CGH?



The 06 Lilac one? It's RH (regular hardware). Or do you mean the slouching? I actually think GH Days are stiffer. They are heavier though. May drop more once broken in.


----------



## seahorse

hmm, the bag in the TV series is wider than higher, RH is taller than wider, this could all be an optical illusion, but it sure confuses me


----------



## axmara

Nobody can help me ?

Very difficulr for a man to identify a balenciaga bag ! even is the man is French !

I know the color, but not exactly the size and the name of the model;

http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll120/raphael753/DSC03032.jpg


----------



## tanj

axmara said:


> Nobody can help me ?
> 
> Very difficulr for a man to identify a balenciaga bag ! even is the man is French !
> 
> I know the color, but not exactly the size and the name of the model;
> 
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll120/raphael753/DSC03032.jpg




maybe a bowler?if not it looks very close to one


----------



## Pink_Katana

axmara said:


> Nobody can help me ?
> 
> Very difficulr for a man to identify a balenciaga bag ! even is the man is French !
> 
> I know the color, but not exactly the size and the name of the model;
> 
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll120/raphael753/DSC03032.jpg


 
It looks like an Escapade


----------



## Jira

axmara said:


> Nobody can help me ?
> 
> Very difficulr for a man to identify a balenciaga bag ! even is the man is French !
> 
> I know the color, but not exactly the size and the name of the model;
> 
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll120/raphael753/DSC03032.jpg



Looks like an Escapade to me too. Here's a thread with more pictures: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ade-from-neimans-sf-168310-5.html#post3544873


----------



## courty

i hope this works- i'd love to know the style name of this balenciaga! this one is on ebay, but i'd like to find one that isn't patent.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...866086&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1832wt_890

ack, having trouble getting an image to post. here's another try-
images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/42000068/Images/2/112/0110Z2HU16.JPG


----------



## tanj

Jira said:


> Looks like an Escapade to me too. Here's a thread with more pictures: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ade-from-neimans-sf-168310-5.html#post3544873




wow thats beautiful and big,lol!


----------



## Bærbar

I just need to know which color is correct - are they the same? which color is it?

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/cyclade-first-p-429.html

http://www.barneys.com/Arena First Classic/00505003655382,default,pd.html


----------



## patti35jewel

These are both firsts so they are the same size. The difference in color has to do with the lighting. Hopefully someone can chime in on which they think is a better representation of the color. The color is cyclade and I saw it IRL at NM and loved it. The color is a beautiful turquoise shade and very wearable. I feel like the ****** pic is a little lighter/greyer than it really is and the barney's pic makes it look to bright. I thought the color was very wearable. Sorry I am not much help!


----------



## REREsaurus

They are the same.  The lighting is off in probably both of them...

do a search, some pfers cyclade is more vibrant than others.


----------



## Bærbar

OK, I was hoping maybe it was a middleground!!!! 
I thought it was too pale at the one and too bright at the other but right in between is great!

Is the size good?


----------



## HandbagAngel

Both of them are 2010 Cyclade First.  ******' photos seem to be darker because Erica doesn't use lighting.  But those bags are the same color and style.


----------



## sasha671

I just got this BNWT GGH city. It was purchased at Neiman Marcus in 2008 but might be from before. its brand new but little faded. numbers: 173084 502752. Can somebody tell me what is name of the color and what year is this bag from? the color is little more saturated in real life, iphone camera sucks. thanks for your help. http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2701/4348912511_b832067834.jpg


----------



## dessertpouch

I purchased this Step from Nordstrom quite a while back. I've never really been sure of the exact color...

I was hoping that someone would be able to help clarify the date (I've always assumed that it's from F/W 2007) + color.

TIA!


----------



## Livia1

^^ That would be Pine.


----------



## sasha671

sasha671 said:


> I just got this BNWT GGH city. It was purchased at Neiman Marcus in 2008 but might be from before. its brand new but little faded. numbers: 173084 502752. Can somebody tell me what is name of the color and what year is this bag from? the color is little more saturated in real life, iphone camera sucks. thanks for your help. http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2701/4348912511_b832067834.jpg


here is iphone pic


----------



## aki_sato

Does the card say 2008?
If so - it can be a Sky Blue 


sasha671 said:


> here is iphone pic


----------



## sasha671

Aki_sato! The card says: 2008  1  173084  D 941 G  50.  the leather tag inside says: 173084  502752. thank you for your help


----------



## nazaluke

Quick questions for the Bal experts. What is the difference between Ivory and Naturel? I just bought this Day on ebay. Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140383757177&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^They are two different colors, both from 07. Ivory is lighter than Naturel and Naturel has more taupey undetones as well.


----------



## nazaluke

Thanks, Scoobie.  Love your VG, btw.


----------



## MaggieMick

Hi All,

I need help from all you Balenciaga experts.  My loving husband gave me a beautiful GSH Outremer for V-Day but I can't identify the style.  It looks like the City but the dimensions are a little different.  The Bal website says the City is 15"W x 10"H x 6"D.  This bag is 17"W x 9"H x 7"D but is otherwise identical to the City.  Can anyone help me identify the style?

Thanks much!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^Sounds like a *Part Time* to me! Identical to the City but it is has a longer shoulder strap and is longer E/W! HTH!


----------



## MaggieMick

Thanks so much, Scoobiesmomma!  I looked up the Part Time on the Bal website and that's it!  It's my first BBag and very beautiful but the long E/W isn't flattering on me - accentuates the wrong dimension I'm afraid.  Think perhaps the City would be better - from what I read here, that style works for everyone.


----------



## MaggieMick

P.S. - What does "HTH" mean?  I'm new to TPF and not yet up on the lingo!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^HTH- Hope that helps! 

I think the City is ultimately more popular, but I personally love the PT! Keep in mind that when any Bal breaks in it will slouch and not look as large as it does when brand new!


----------



## MaggieMick

Thanks for the tip!  Any thoughts on which 2010 colors will be most enduring?  Do all the colors change every year?  On the Bal website I saw another bag called the Neo Classic - very beautiful!  What do you think of that one?


----------



## lilipopsss

Hello guys, what do you think of this blue bag ? The seller says that this is Turquoise from 2008 but I think don't think so, what about eletric blue ? 
thanks for your help


----------



## devilzwind

[FONT=&quot]Hi!
I've been using my mom's BBags for awhile but I just realized I don't know the names of the styles and colors.
Can you guys help me out? Thanks!!! 

#1

[/FONT]    




#2






#3


----------



## Designer_Homme

*Dear All,

May i know what Color is this? Which Year & Season? Thanks.

Regards,
Designer_Homme*


----------



## Designer_Homme

*Is this Anthracite, Plomb or Black? *


----------



## Jira

MaggieMick said:


> Thanks for the tip!  Any thoughts on which 2010 colors will be most enduring?  Do all the colors change every year?  On the Bal website I saw another bag called the Neo Classic - very beautiful!  What do you think of that one?



Balenciaga comes out with new colors every season (twice a year)


----------



## Jira

Designer_Homme said:


> *Dear All,
> 
> May i know what Color is this? Which Year & Season? Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Designer_Homme*



Do you have pictures of the entire bag instead of just a patch? It's hard to tell. Could be 06 Cognac, 07 Sienna, or something else.


----------



## Jira

Designer_Homme said:


> *Is this Anthracite, Plomb or Black? *



Again, can you post pictures of the entire bag? Looks like black to me.


----------



## Jira

devilzwind said:


> [FONT=&quot]Hi!
> I've been using my mom's BBags for awhile but I just realized I don't know the names of the styles and colors.
> Can you guys help me out? Thanks!!!
> 
> #1
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3



#2 and #3 are the same? 04 True Red Purse. 

The first one is a City. Could be 05 Bordeaux. Please take a look inside the bag at the metal plate on the tag. You can match the letter (not the N) to one on this list: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ciaga-color-information-by-season-144822.html


----------



## MAGJES

lilipopsss said:


> Hello guys, what do you think of this blue bag ? The seller says that this is Turquoise from 2008 but I think don't think so, what about eletric blue ?
> thanks for your help


That leather/color looks exactly like my '8 Electric blue Work...I think you're right!


----------



## Jira

lilipopsss said:


> Hello guys, what do you think of this blue bag ? The seller says that this is Turquoise from 2008 but I think don't think so, what about eletric blue ?
> thanks for your help



Remember this bag from the ATB thread -- looks like EB to me too!


----------



## Designer_Homme

Jira said:


> Do you have pictures of the entire bag instead of just a patch? It's hard to tell. Could be 06 Cognac, 07 Sienna, or something else.


 
*Dear Jira,*

*It is definitely not 07 Sienna, i put it on my 07 Sienna Mens Day for comparision. Thanks again.*


----------



## Designer_Homme

Jira said:


> Again, can you post pictures of the entire bag? Looks like black to me.


 





*This is taken under Sunlight.






This is taken with Flash.

Color is not true black, very veiny look, does not appear to be true black, show different tones under different light or perhaps is the leather. Thanks again.*


----------



## dizzywizzy

Designer_Homme said:


> *Dear Jira,*
> 
> *It is definitely not 07 Sienna, i put it on my 07 Sienna Mens Day for comparision. Thanks again.*



This looks like 06 Fall Camel to me. 06 Camel is first pic below, second pic is 06 Cognac, which seems to have brown tones. (Pics borrowed from Real Deal Collection)


----------



## Jasterock

Hi ladies! I've just received my "mystery blue" box that was purchased in Dec 2005 by previous owner, it doesn't have the year/style paper tag so I am not certain which blue family does it belong to. I am torn between Navy or Indigo . Please help me  Thank you so much!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

It looks navy to me, I have a friend who has the exact same style in navy, and they look alike!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Jasterock said:


> Hi ladies! I've just received my "mystery blue" box that was purchased in Dec 2005 by previous owner, it doesn't have the year/style paper tag so I am not certain which blue family does it belong to. I am torn between Navy or Indigo . Please help me  Thank you so much!



Definitely Fall 2005 Navy!  (2005 Indigo has a very dark zipper tape.)

Congrats!


----------



## Jasterock

Thanks ladies!! I am glad to know that it is Navy now


----------



## winnnieee

hi, a friend of mine is selling her giant city to me but she know nothing about the bag so i wonder if anyone know the colour name and the season that this bbag is from. many thanks!


----------



## saira1214

^^Marine?


----------



## dizzywizzy

winnnieee said:


> hi, a friend of mine is selling her giant city to me but she know nothing about the bag so i wonder if anyone know the colour name and the season that this bbag is from. many thanks!



Does the mirror have a pocket on the back of it?


----------



## saira1214

winnnieee said:


> hi, a friend of mine is selling her giant city to me but she know nothing about the bag so i wonder if anyone know the colour name and the season that this bbag is from. many thanks!


 
I think it may be Marine or Officer. Can she send you a pic of the white tag?


----------



## winnnieee

saira1214 said:


> I think it may be Marine or Officer. Can she send you a pic of the white tag?



i think she some how threw the paper tag away, and she got me this leather tag instead but dont think it helps.... :S


----------



## purses & pugs

It the mirror has a pocket on the back, it is an 07 Marine SGH City, if not, it is an 09 Officer SGH City


----------



## mtambi

Does anyone know the model and color of the BBag the Olsen Twins were carrying in the Celebrity section? Its huge and brown - so Im thinking its a Weekender but unsure. I looove it!!!


----------



## NYCavalier

Hi! You are from Lake Forest? I grew up in Winnetka!

Hah, back to topic! Looks like a pony hair weekender to me, but I am no bal expert.


----------



## beauxgoris

It's a vintage fur weekender. Long discontinued.


----------



## Designer_Homme

dizzywizzy said:


> This looks like 06 Fall Camel to me. 06 Camel is first pic below, second pic is 06 Cognac, which seems to have brown tones. (Pics borrowed from Real Deal Collection)


 
*Dear DizzyWizzy, *

*Thanks for your reply. My CP look more veiny with lighter brown tone, more towards Camel rather than Cognac, still unsure. These are some of my first purchases years back when i am not so into Balenciaga, just bought them coz i like it, never really bothered to know what color, season or year. But currently Balenciaga is one of my favourite. *


----------



## mtambi

Thanks for the info! Vintage is always better! I should have known! 
NYCavalier: Winnetka and Lake Forest had a snowstorm today. It all looks really beautiful! Im from LF but lived in Manhattan for about 10 years - I miss it there and get to visit every few months  - Im sure you love it there - Im jealous!


----------



## mtambi

The bag is the 06 holiday ltd ed pony hair weekender. oh well


----------



## dalloway04

http://luxury.malleries.com/balencia...ages=true#img2

Malleries don't have the original tag so don't know the year - does anyone recognize the colour?


----------



## French75

I saved this pic from another thread but can't remember which one. Do you know what B.Bag it is ? Thanks a lot i'm looking for a red exactly like this one


----------



## Jira

French75 said:


> I saved this pic from another thread but can't remember which one. Do you know what B.Bag it is ? Thanks a lot i'm looking for a red exactly like this one



Looks like 03 Red to me


----------



## Jira

Designer_Homme said:


> *Dear DizzyWizzy, *
> 
> *Thanks for your reply. My CP look more veiny with lighter brown tone, more towards Camel rather than Cognac, still unsure. These are some of my first purchases years back when i am not so into Balenciaga, just bought them coz i like it, never really bothered to know what color, season or year. But currently Balenciaga is one of my favourite. *



Hi, the larger picture definitely helps. It looks like Camel to me too, but with the flash I can't be sure. Could it even be Caramel?


----------



## Jira

dalloway04 said:


> http://luxury.malleries.com/balencia...ages=true#img2
> 
> Malleries don't have the original tag so don't know the year - does anyone recognize the colour?



I'm not good with browns and these photos have the contrast tweaked, but I *think* it's 06 Cognac. Please wait for another opinion! Here are pictures of an 06 Cognac Day to compare: http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=131&categoryId=-1#


----------



## chaoyichien

winnnieee said:


> hi, a friend of mine is selling her giant city to me but she know nothing about the bag so i wonder if anyone know the colour name and the season that this bbag is from. many thanks!



I have both 08 Marine and 09 Officier, and this one looks like 09 Officier to me. Neither of them have mirror pocket.
You can see the purple tones of the zip fabric clearly when photograph with flash. I'd say it's Officier from 09!


----------



## spenry

Hi Ladies,

I've got a black RH work. I don't know what is the year/season from. Any ideas please? I guess this lovely work is from 2003 or 2004?!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## beauxgoris

^^If you post a photo of the interior tag - or post the exact numbers here then we can tell.


----------



## Conni618

spenry said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've got a black RH work. I don't know what is the year/season from. Any ideas please? I guess this lovely work is from 2003 or 2004?!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Someone correct this if I'm wrong.  I believe the Work was released in Spring 05.  The unnotched rivets probably place it there.  Pretty scrumptious!


----------



## spenry

beauxgoris said:


> ^^If you post a photo of the interior tag - or post the exact numbers here then we can tell.


 
Here we go! 
Thank you very much


----------



## LV LoVee

Hi I was wondering if someone could help me identify this Balenciaga. I know its a weekender but I do not know what color, season, or exactly what year. The person said they bought it at NM Jan 07 if that helps thanks in advance!


----------



## LV LoVee

So i figured out its actually a shopper,  06 pre fall i dunno what color yet


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*lvlovee  it looks  truffle to me  *


----------



## Pink_Katana

I would like to know what style is the second bag from the right.

It looks like a velo with sgh but I'm not sure. I also read in the forum that velo only comes with rh and cgh only? Hope someone can help


----------



## aki_sato

I rule out 03 since it's a brass HW instead of PH..

Like Beau said, if you post the interior tag that might be a way to identify this Work 


spenry said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've got a black RH work. I don't know what is the year/season from. Any ideas please? I guess this lovely work is from 2003 or 2004?!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## aki_sato

Just saw your newest post...
*Connie* is right - Bal only started making Work in 05..since the rivets are unnotched - this has to be 05 no?


----------



## LV LoVee

Thanks! Ya i was thinking truffle or camel


----------



## totoro723

HI! can someone please identify the papeete from this thread? thanks!

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/i-found-new-pics-2010-bals-olive-moutarde-563613.html


----------



## LV LoVee

hey guys can someone help me id this bag?
thanks!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...895080&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_752wt_1167


----------



## HandbagAngel

LV LoVee said:


> hey guys can someone help me id this bag?
> thanks!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...895080&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_752wt_1167


 

No need to identify this bag since it is a counterfeit.


----------



## LV LoVee

oh geeze im gonna report it thanks!


----------



## Bagsluver

So i purchased a pair of Balenciaga over the knee brown leather boots from the Barney's Warehouse Sale, but I cant find the name or the year of the boots anywhere online. They are brown leather (as mentioned), over the knee, where it has a clasp at the top of the boots. The top of the boots can be folded over too. I can provide pics ltr. In the mean time, does anyone know the name and year? The price was $1,145 if that helps.


----------



## TMitch6542

Can anyone identify this style?


----------



## kate79

Any idea what this "blood red" color is?

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-b...t-Travel-wallet/cat60024/307069301/detail.fly


----------



## juicy couture jen

Looks like 09 Sanguine.


----------



## kate79

^ Thank you Jen


----------



## Pink_Katana

TMitch6542 said:


> Can anyone identify this style?


 
I think it's called Cabas


----------



## chaoyichien

Can anyone ID the color of Mira's City??


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

uhmmm..it icould be galet or a 05 grey,it is really hard to tell


----------



## chaoyichien

It has a matchy planet, maybe a 05 grey? 
I don't think they make planets in Galet.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

It's 05 grey, I had the exact bag myself  I can recognize it.


----------



## mzshirls

Hi all.. the other day i saw this girl at the mall with this dark navy GSH city.  I FELL IN LOVE. 

I have gone through the reference section twice and i can't figure out what color it is.  It's pretty close to the 06 Bleu Roi cept thats probably not possible since its GSH? I was thinking marine.. cept the marine looks tealish in some pictures.  The officer seems to dark as well...same with ink.  

I'm thinking perhaps midnight?  It really looks like a dark navy blue.. no teal undertones and didn't look black... which color is it? 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## foxymom

it might be the 2010 canard?


----------



## HandbagAngel

If it is close to 06 Blueberry (Bleu Roi), could it be 2007 Ocean Blue, like this?


----------



## mzshirls

sorry i dont think i explained it right. It was a dark navy blue. Almost a true navy blue.


----------



## MAGJES

My Marine GGH City looks Navy IRL.   Not teal looking at all.

Probably that was what you saw or officier.


----------



## roey

I would say Marine or Officier.


----------



## mzshirls

Im not sure if this link works but it's in the blue reference library and belongs to dannkat..

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=827112&stc=1&d=1247539422

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=827113&stc=1&d=1247539422

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=827114&stc=1&d=1247539422

it looked more like the first 2 links.. can you guys tell me what it looks more like in person? it's suppose to be officer but im pretty confused... the one i saw in person was like the second link cept a bit darker. 

if it is the officer does anyone know if i can sill find it in stores?

THANKS SOOO MUCH!!!!!


----------



## mzshirls

Roey, what color is that in your pic??


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Can anyone help with the year and color of this bag?  Thanks in advance
www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-electric-blue-lambskin-large-Giant-Work-bag/CART/307064101/detail.fly


----------



## Susan Lee

Sounds like marine to me! My marine GSH pt is very dark navy-no hints of purple like officier has, just a true navy blue.


----------



## SkyBlueDay

I think you saw Marine. My Officier has slight purplish undertones and is almost black under certain lights.


----------



## benr

Agree with Marine as my Marine Midday is pretty much Navy and gorrrrrgeous.  No teal, etc. it's navy'ish.


----------



## mzshirls

Do you guys know if i can still find a marine gsh somewhere other then ebay or second hand?

So the officer doesn't look like the link i posted from dannkat above?

Thanks girls


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER

You could go to clubhouse thread and you can find officier clubhouse and blue clubhouse. I think officier looks like purple mixed navy blue.

IMO, it's so hard for us to tell you the "correct one" you have seen IRL, that depends on the light condition.I think it's so hard to find marine and officier now. But I hope you could find one on ebay. 

New Canard is another unique dark blue, I think it looks fabulous with rose gold hw.


----------



## beauxgoris

Sounds like Marine?


----------



## aki_sato

I think this is an 10 Outremer - they stated it as Electric Blue which I highly doubt they were referring to 08 Electric Blue


Handbag Goddess said:


> Can anyone help with the year and color of this bag?  Thanks in advance
> www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-electric-blue-lambskin-large-Giant-Work-bag/CART/307064101/detail.fly


----------



## Umm_amira

Hi, I really dont know if this is the right thread. But could somebody tell me wich year this is from and model is twiggy right?  SORRY for the bad pictures I've had tried to take someone without flash and with flash.

If further pictures are needed please let me know. 

Thank u. and so sorry if this is the wrong thread, please tell me the right one then.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Umm_amira said:


> Hi, I really dont know if this is the right thread. But could somebody tell me wich year this is from and model is twiggy right? SORRY for the bad pictures I've had tried to take someone without flash and with flash.
> 
> If further pictures are needed please let me know.
> 
> Thank u. and so sorry if this is the wrong thread, please tell me the right one then.


 

You did post it in the right thread. 

This is a Twiggy. Judging by its Pewter Hardware and thick and smooth leather, I believe it is a 2004 Twiggy. This is a rare gem!


----------



## tillie46

Maybe it was Ink?


----------



## Livia1

Lol, I would say Officier. It is not as dark as it sometimes seem.


----------



## sas_fashion

I totally love this bag! Does anyone know the name of the leather and colour? From wich season is this bag, f/w 2010?


----------



## oogiewoogie

It's Def... a Part Time Croc.... not 100% on the color though.. maybe Tempete from 09 f/w?


----------



## ehc2010

This is gorgeous, but I've never seen a croc PT before!


----------



## chubbiebunnie

Whoa...a croc PT. Beautiful! Looks tempete/anthracite!

Love miranda kerr! She's so pretty and cute!


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER

I think it's canard croc PT~maybe anthra croc pt? IMO I don't love croc bags, but Miranda is a cute babe.


----------



## mzshirls

thanks girls!!! so it's not possible to find a marine GSH city in stores? Do stores only carry current colors? 

Thanks


----------



## mayajuliana

Hi!  I got referred from the Authenticate This! thread.  My dilemna is ascertaining whether this is Mogano or Truffle.  Please help!  I can take more pics if needed.  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150419204472


----------



## cbarrus

^^ Hi,



You should wait for others to chime in, of course, but this used to be my bag, and it is Mogano.  Truffle from 2007 is much lighter with no red in it.  Truffle from 2006 was darker brown with oliver undertones (I have had both).  I think the leather on this bag is fabulous, but the style just wasn't for me.  Truffle is from Spring/Summer 07 and Mogano is from Fall/Winter.  If you look at the year/season card, it shows that this bag is from 07 Fall/Winter which would be Mogano.  Again, it's a beautiful bag.  Congratulations!


----------



## HelleV2

Hi,
here is a picture of my mogano PT.
HTH.
Helle


----------



## mayajuliana

Thank you!  Yes, I read the card again and I'm like, well, there's only one brown from F/W 2007 and it's Mogano.  I used to own a Mogano City and the leather was slightly different.  Now I'm looking at it in the sunlight it looks more like Mogano.  



cbarrus said:


> ^^ Hi,
> 
> You should wait for others to chime in, of course, but this used to be my bag, and it is Mogano.  Truffle from 2007 is much lighter with no red in it.  Truffle from 2006 was darker brown with oliver undertones (I have had both).  I think the leather on this bag is fabulous, but the style just wasn't for me.  Truffle is from Spring/Summer 07 and Mogano is from Fall/Winter.  If you look at the year/season card, it shows that this bag is from 07 Fall/Winter which would be Mogano.  Again, it's a beautiful bag.  Congratulations!


----------



## mayajuliana

HelleV2 said:


> Hi,
> here is a picture of my mogano PT.
> HTH.
> Helle



 Your bag is gorgeous!  I'd love to own a Mogano PT!  Thank you for helping me with the comparison of my bag!


----------



## mtambi

Can anyone tell me which year and color grey this is? I love it!!!


----------



## redskater

try posting this in this thread,  hopefully someone can help!

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/identify-this-balenciaga-397784.html


----------



## mtambi

On the last page of Celebrities with BBags thread, Sarah Jessica Parker has a beautiful Grey Weekend.
can anyone tell which grey color that is? I love it!!!


----------



## Riley13

I just bought a mini mini coin purse from bluefly #130782 in Maldives. Does anyone know what year this is from and do you think it is real? It really cute and I got it for only $203 ($40 off for spending over $200)


----------



## Jira

Riley13 said:


> I just bought a mini mini coin purse from bluefly #130782 in Maldives. Does anyone know what year this is from and do you think it is real? It really cute and I got it for only $203 ($40 off for spending over $200)



Maldives is from S/S 2009. Bluefly sells authentic Bbags


----------



## Conni618

mtambi said:


> Can anyone tell me which year and color grey this is? I love it!!!





mtambi said:


> On the last page of Celebrities with BBags thread, Sarah Jessica Parker has a beautiful Grey Weekend.
> can anyone tell which grey color that is? I love it!!!



I can never tell similar colors apart, so don't know which gray this is.  I do think though, that it is a Work rather than a WE.  SJP is very tiny.


----------



## aki_sato

Agree with Conni -  this is Work rather than a WE (WE  has 3 studs on the patch where the handles start from - hope I make sense here )

Hmmm..When I saw this I thought it's not any gray but rather *Tempete * - I can be wrong though


Conni618 said:


> I can never tell similar colors apart, so don't know which gray this is.  I do think though, that it is a Work rather than a WE.  SJP is very tiny.


----------



## mtambi

Conni618 said:


> I can never tell similar colors apart, so don't know which gray this is. I do think though, that it is a Work rather than a WE. SJP is very tiny.


 


mtambi said:


> Can anyone tell me which year and color grey this is? I love it!!!


 
Yes - I do agree - I was thinking after looking at it more that it may be a Tempete Work. Thank so much for the help!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

uhmmm it looks like a 05 grey work to me ..not tempete


----------



## mtambi

omg - that was my first thought - thanks ChloeGalmour!
I guess Im out of luck to get one.....


----------



## Ghost55

I have a new to me CP coming in and I am unsure of the color/year? What do you wonderful gals think it is?

Framboise/Magenta/Amethyst?? These are pics from the seller. I can take more when it arrives.


----------



## Jira

Ghost55 said:


> I have a new to me CP coming in and I am unsure of the color/year? What do you wonderful gals think it is?
> 
> Framboise/Magenta/Amethyst?? These are pics from the seller. I can take more when it arrives.



Looks like 08 Pale Magenta to me


----------



## beauxgoris

Can anyone i.d. this bag. I've never seen this pattern/combo before:


----------



## Ghost55

Jira said:


> Looks like 08 Pale Magenta to me



Thanks Jira~ I will post pics of the tag when it arrives to futher help solidfy what it is.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

SJP's bag is too blue'ish to be grey 05. I'll say tempete too.  I have both colors in my personal collection.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

i've found another picture....it is definitely a weekender ,not a work ..and in this picture it looks like tempete or anthra


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Ghost55 said:


> I have a new to me CP coming in and I am unsure of the color/year? What do you wonderful gals think it is?
> 
> Framboise/Magenta/Amethyst?? These are pics from the seller. I can take more when it arrives.


  agree with jira...it is a gorgeous pale magenta


----------



## missty4

Wow, I don't know what color this is that Amerie is carrying. Is this on 07 Ocean GGH PT? It looks like a cross of tempete somehow


----------



## Ghost55

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> agree with jira...it is a gorgeous pale magenta



Thanks Chloe!!! 



missty4 said:


> Wow, I don't know what color this is that Amerie is carrying. Is this on 07 Ocean GGH PT? It looks like a cross of tempete somehow



This looks like tempete to me...


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^I agree, Tempete!


----------



## missty4

^^^It can't be tempete... because for one, it has feet, and two, it never came out with GGH... so that's why I'm so confused...


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^Maybe 07 Blue Glacier? 






2nd from right also:


----------



## beauxgoris

SJP's is *WEEKENDER* _for sure_.


----------



## missty4

Thanks *scoobiesmama*! I didn't even think about 07 bleu glacier and didn't realize how similar it was to tempete (or how hot that color looks with ggh...). crazy!


----------



## rubystar

Hi Ladies, can you please tell me the official colour for this wallet?
I've taken an indoor & outdoor pic. It definitely has more pinkish undertones than red.
Purchased in December 2009.
Thank you


----------



## Pink_Katana

^ looks like Pourpre


----------



## Ghost55

missty4 said:


> ^^^It can't be tempete... because for one, it has feet, and two, it never came out with GGH... so that's why I'm so confused...




I see said the blind man...yes it has to be blue Glacier...gorgy!


----------



## mavsun

Hi ladies, could you please help me to identify this clutch's color, style name, size, and where to buy it? i really like it.  

Thank you very much!


----------



## hannahsophia

kind of looks like the travel wallet or flat clutch. not sure!


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER

That might be the flat clutch, there's a hand strap near the girl's arm.
About the color, I am not sure, sang or ruby?


----------



## wonderwoman9

flat clutch. it has a handle


----------



## Conni618

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> i've found another picture....it is definitely a weekender ,not a work ..and in this picture it looks like tempete or anthra



Agree and agree.  We can see all three studs here, and it even looks bigger.


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Got it yesterday...It IS electric blue...tags say 2008!
(Referring to posts 1487 & 1494)


----------



## mavsun

thank you for the info, *hannahsophia*, *RUIRUIWINTER*, *wonderwoman9*. I need to find out where to buy this color.


----------



## Livia1

mavsun said:


> Hi ladies, could you please help me to identify this clutch's color, style name, size, and where to buy it? i really like it.
> 
> Thank you very much!



Well, if this is a Flat Clutch then the top is folded down somehow. Looks odd.

Colour could be Coral Red.


----------



## Ghost55

OK, here are more pics of me new CP..pale magenta? o8'??


----------



## littlerock

Can someone please ID the black bag on the left? I thought at first that it was the new Town style but after comparing the two, I don't think it is. Firstly, the strap is too short and secondly, it is wider than the Town and has a base that looks more like the Step.

What is this??


----------



## barneysgal

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1044528&d=1268248257

Borrowed this from the celeb with b-bags thread.  Doesn't have the fold of a GH envelope, and is too rectangular to be a flat - any guesses appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## barneysgal

Thank you Lastlovesong for solving the mystery for me!   Guess it's the flat clutch after all.


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER

I think that's a flat clutch


----------



## littlerock

Yes, it is just folded over.


----------



## barneysgal

http://www.style.com/trendsshopping/stylenotes/021110_Tommy_Ton_NYC/

Does anyone know which style this green clutch with the covered hardware is? Thanks!


----------



## aki_sato

I am so sorry - but I am too lazy to find thread 1487 & 1494 (since we are already on 1500 ish now)
but if the tag says 2008 - then it's gotta be 2008 Electric Blue 


Handbag Goddess said:


> Got it yesterday...It IS electric blue...tags say 2008!
> (Referring to posts 1487 & 1494)


----------



## HandbagAngel

barneysgal said:


> http://www.style.com/trendsshopping/stylenotes/021110_Tommy_Ton_NYC/
> 
> Does anyone know which style this green clutch with the covered hardware is? Thanks!


 

I think it is Pommier CGH Traveler.


----------



## Ghost55

Ghost55 said:


> OK, here are more pics of me new CP..pale magenta? o8'??




Re posting just to clarify that this is indeed pale magenta 2008? In case anyone missed my post...please... page 103


----------



## HandbagAngel

Ghost55 said:


> Re posting just to clarify that this is indeed pale magenta 2008? In case anyone missed my post...please... page 103


 







I think it is 08 Pale Magenta too.


----------



## Ghost55

^^ Thanks!!!! I just wanted to make sure of what I had...=)


----------



## wonderwoman9

looks pale magenta to me! beautiful! oh what color is your bal wallet? i like it!


----------



## Ghost55

wonderwoman9 said:


> looks pale magenta to me! beautiful! oh what color is your bal wallet? i like it!




Thanks wonderwoman! The Bal wallet is Maldives. I am a sucker for robins egg colors...aka Tiffany/Maldives..etc...I love them!


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Wow...Sarcasm! 


aki_sato said:


> I am so sorry - but I am too lazy to find thread 1487 & 1494 (since we are already on 1500 ish now)
> but if the tag says 2008 - then it's gotta be 2008 Electric Blue


----------



## wonderwoman9

Ghost55 said:


> Thanks wonderwoman! The Bal wallet is Maldives. I am a sucker for robins egg colors...aka Tiffany/Maldives..etc...I love them!




Love it! I didn't know maldives was so pretty! Hmmmm there is maldives mini cp on bluefly!


----------



## tiaB40

can someone please identify the yellow bag?

thank you


----------



## littlerock

^Giant Covered Hardware Velo in Moutarde 

*BUT.. More importantly, can someone please identify the black bag on the left??*


----------



## Jira

^ I'm stumped! Anyone have a bigger picture?


----------



## Pink_Katana

could the black bag be rh metro?


----------



## aki_sato

*Handbag* - no no no!
I am sorry if it sounds like sarcasm to you - I didn't intend it to be like that at all!

You have to excuse my sheer laziness for not wanting to go back another hundred posts 

However, just want to reiterate - if you have the card stating 08 - then it's gotta be EB..


Handbag Goddess said:


> Wow...Sarcasm!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

hi gals please can you help me with the  COLOUR OF THIS CITY? WHAT BROWN IS IT?  TIA


----------



## verty

^Sooo funny b/c I was just going to post that. I actually emailed her (Caroline Blomst) asking what color is was, but never received a reply.

In this picture it looks like it has the bronzier h/w of 05', so I'm thinking it may be from that year...??? 05 F/W Caramel? 07 Sienna? This is one bag I can't figure out.


----------



## aki_sato

Verty - I don't think it's 07 Sienna (for the reason that Sienna has so much that dark red undertones)

I was thinking of 06 Camel that has lost it's sheen but you might be right - it could be 05 Caramel!



verty said:


> ^Sooo funny b/c I was just going to post that. I actually emailed her (Caroline Blomst) asking what color is was, but never received a reply.
> 
> In this picture it looks like it has the bronzier h/w of 05', so I'm thinking it may be from that year...??? 05 F/W Caramel? 07 Sienna? This is one bag I can't figure out.


----------



## aki_sato

And what is that big white fluff on the LHS?? 
So cute!


----------



## Livia1

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> hi gals please can you help me with the  COLOUR OF THIS CITY? WHAT BROWN IS IT?  TIA



I still say either Truffle or 06 Camel. In Verty's pic though the Caramel also really looks like it. 
This is a tough one.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

lol verty...this colour is so pretty and i also love caroline style   her red city is sang for sure ,since she said she bought it 2 weeks ago in milan,but the brown city ?

thanks S* and aki for your help...uhmmm it looks truffle to me..or noix

AKI In HER BLOG SHE SAID SHE BOUGHT the white fluff ON EBAY,


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

i enlarged verty's picture


----------



## JEANQUEEN

Hi bal fanatics!
I have been waiting soooo long for a black city with GGH (and then I panicked when I read on this forum they no longer make GGH!)
But I finally found this bag! 

I was wondering if someone could tell me what year/season this is from?
Also, how come it comes with a "proenza" dustbag? Is this normal?

Thanks!!! I am very excited!


----------



## JEANQUEEN

I tried to attach one more photo of the imprinted code on the back of the flap but it won't work, so this is what it says:

173084 3444


----------



## littlerock

Pink_Katana said:


> could the black bag be rh metro?



Wow.. good guess! That really didn't even occur to me at the time and now that you mention it, it's the most likely answer unless it's a new design not on the market yet..

Here is a picture of a classic RH Metro. The only weird thing is that I don't see a flap in the picture with the model, but perhaps it's hiding from us.


----------



## littlerock

JEANQUEEN said:


> Hi bal fanatics!
> I have been waiting soooo long for a black city with GGH (and then I panicked when I read on this forum they no longer make GGH!)
> But I finally found this bag!
> 
> I was wondering if someone could tell me what year/season this is from?
> Also, how come it comes with a "proenza" dustbag? Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks!!! I am very excited!



Assuming it has been authenticated, I would say it's an 07 based on the inside pocket. Without the number son the paper card, I wouldn't know what season. As for the dustbag, my guess is that the seller lost the Bal the original designer dust bag and sent you with the proenza..


----------



## beauxgoris

*CHLOEGLAMOUR* - it looks like *truffle* to me.


----------



## aki_sato

*Chloe*Fi** - no! not at all - didn't think I helped at all since my guess was incorrect! 

Oh right! LOL
I thought it's a tail of her pet happened to be in the pic!


CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> lol verty...this colour is so pretty and i also love caroline style   her red city is sang for sure ,since she said she bought it 2 weeks ago in milan,but the brown city ?
> 
> thanks S* and aki for your help...uhmmm it looks truffle to me..or noix
> 
> AKI In HER BLOG SHE SAID SHE BOUGHT the white fluff ON EBAY,


----------



## beauxgoris

beauxgoris said:


> Can anyone i.d. this bag. I've never seen this pattern/combo before:



No one answered - I'm asking again...


----------



## redskater

Livia1 said:


> I still say either Truffle or 06 Camel. In Verty's pic though the Caramel also really looks like it.
> This is a tough one.



http://i590.photobucket.com/albums/ss345/redskater/CIMG3571.jpg

here's my 06 camel, I don't think that is it.  It looks like truffle to me.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

aki_sato said:


> I thought it's a tail of her pet happened to be in the pic!


you  are killing me :lolots:


beaux,redskater(omg your camel pt is stunning!!!!!!) thank youi also think it is truffle


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

beauxgoris said:


> No one answered - I'm asking again...


 beaux i saw the same bag on chanel iman recently,i also would like to know what is it??


----------



## arlly05

hi everyone i just want to know what year was this balenciaga released and also the name of it thank you everyone in advance

http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery/creativeapps/slideShow/Main.jsp?token=281693503407:968086953&sourceId=533754321803&cm_mmc=eMail-_-Share-_-Photos-_-Sharee


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

arlly it could be a vert d'eau 2007 but i am not 100% sure,wait for other opinions  to be sure


----------



## arlly05

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> arlly it could be a vert d'eau 2007 but i am not 100% sure,wait for other opinions  to be sure



thank you chloeglamour..  i will wait for another response


----------



## Livia1

redskater said:


> http://i590.photobucket.com/albums/ss345/redskater/CIMG3571.jpg
> 
> here's my 06 camel, I don't think that is it.  It looks like truffle to me.



Yup, Truffle is my bet too.


----------



## Pink_Katana

arlly05 said:


> hi everyone i just want to know what year was this balenciaga released and also the name of it thank you everyone in advance
> 
> http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery...321803&cm_mmc=eMail-_-Share-_-Photos-_-Sharee


 
looks likes 2009 sgh work in color Maldives


----------



## english_girl_900

^^ That's what I was thinking too, esp. since Vert D'eau didn't come with SGH, only GGH.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

ohh yes !you are right..it is definitely maldives!


----------



## arlly05

*thank you sooo much ladies for helping me  *


----------



## aki_sato

you can tell my priority huh *Fi*?
The fluffy thing comes first then the bag 


CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> you are killing me :lolots:
> 
> 
> beaux,redskater(omg your camel pt is stunning!!!!!!) thank youi also think it is truffle


----------



## gymangel812

which red did I win?:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280473905261&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## littlerock

^^ Looks a little like 08 ruby to me but I couldn't be sure with out more information. Does the seller still have the cards or more pictures? Would love to see the front of the tag.. close up.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

it looks ruby to me too...it doesn't have feet so it must be ruby or sang 2010 ?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

aki_sato said:


> you can tell my priority huh *Fi*?
> The fluffy thing comes first then the bag








i just need a totoro fluffy


----------



## missty4

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> i just need a totoro fluffy



ahhh totoro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

ohhhh another fan of totoro !!!


----------



## wonderwoman9

beauxgoris said:


> No one answered - I'm asking again...




i saw this posted somewhere - celeb section maybe and wondered also! it looks like the black/white is probably pony hair? its different thats for sure!


----------



## gymangel812

littlerock said:


> ^^ Looks a little like 08 ruby to me but I couldn't be sure with out more information. Does the seller still have the cards or more pictures? Would love to see the front of the tag.. close up.


here's the front of the tag:


i already had it authenticated...
i don't think it comes with any cards. maybe it can be better identified when i get it?


----------



## Livia1

gymangel812 said:


> which red did I win?:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280473905261&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




This doesn't look like Ruby to me. More like Sang or maybe even Rouge Vermilion. Of course with only a few pics it's difficult to say plus there's a lot of light in these pics.

If you could take some pics yourself when you get it, it would probably be easier.


----------



## Jira

gymangel812 said:


> here's the front of the tag:
> View attachment 1049308
> 
> i already had it authenticated...
> i don't think it comes with any cards. maybe it can be better identified when i get it?



This picture is just short of showing the size of the inside pocket. I'd take a picture of that too when you get the bag.


----------



## littlerock

I think it's either Ruby or it could be Sang. It's really hard to tell from these photos alone. The size of the pocket will help as Jira requested.


----------



## gymangel812

littlerock said:


> I think it's either Ruby or it could be Sang. It's really hard to tell from these photos alone. The size of the pocket will help as Jira requested.


will do when i get it  seller sent me tracking so now i just have to wait  i'll be happy with either one. i was hoping it wasn't tomato lol. i'm looking for a blue-red or darker less orange red.


----------



## bannYlein

Could anybody tell me more details about this stunning Balenciaga?









Thank you a lot


----------



## bannYlein

Oh, I see some pages before that this question has already been asked 
I hope this bag is not that limited


----------



## redskater

http://i695.photobucket.com/albums/vv312/jotimgis/1536709141_4508562009.jpg


anyone know what color this is?


----------



## Livia1

redskater said:


> http://i695.photobucket.com/albums/vv312/jotimgis/1536709141_4508562009.jpg
> 
> 
> anyone know what color this is?



Pourpre?


----------



## dr.huni

hi, can some one identify this bag and the year.
this is the exact bag that i want. but i dont know which season i should search.
all the bags seem different to me, depending on the lighting/flash 

thanks


----------



## Livia1

dr.huni said:


> hi, can some one identify this bag and the year.
> this is the exact bag that i want. but i dont know which season i should search.
> all the bags seem different to me, depending on the lighting/flash
> 
> thanks



This is a Black First with Regular Hardware. There's no way to tell which year or season it's from based on this one pic. You'd have to have a pic of the metal tag that's inside the bag.


----------



## purses & pugs

redskater said:


> http://i695.photobucket.com/albums/vv312/jotimgis/1536709141_4508562009.jpg
> 
> 
> anyone know what color this is?


 
I think it could be Sanguine? The red looks a little brownish


----------



## yz3

dear experts, could you let me know 1,which style is this Bbag? 2, what color it probably is? and 3, how much it cost in the boutique? Sorry I wish the picture is a little clearer. Thanks!!!


----------



## djrr

Hi, does anyone know how much the Agneau Square Tote retailed for? 
It's the one that looks like this: 

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...15639.1&caTitle=BALENCIAGA Agneau Square Tote

Thank you!


----------



## NYCavalier

You should post this in the http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/identify-this-balenciaga-397784.html thread. Hopefully some Bal experts will help you!


----------



## yz3

dear experts, could you let me know 1,which style is this Bbag? 2, what color it probably is? and 3, how much it cost in the boutique? Sorry I wish the picture is a little clearer. Thanks!!!


----------



## habok

Hi, I am new here. i just bought a pre-loved bbag. The card says 2008 1 115748 D941T 1249. Can anyone identify the colour n year please? It's a really beautiful blue. Thanks =)


----------



## caroulemapoulen

yz3, it looks like city, but it could be parttime. If it's city the color could be Bordeaux 05, Grenat 06, Blackcherry 08. If it's parttime the only option is Blackcherry. 

But wait for other opinions, I could be wrong!


----------



## littlerock

I don't think it's a PT but it doesn't really look like a City either, IMO. It could just be that the picture is really off.


----------



## littlerock

habok said:


> Hi, I am new here. i just bought a pre-loved bbag. The card says 2008 1 115748 D941T 1249. Can anyone identify the colour n year please? It's a really beautiful blue. Thanks =)





The year would be 2008, season is spring/ summer. I don't think, someone correct me if I'm wrong, that we can tell what color a bag is by the card numbers. Can you post pictures please?

What shade of blue is it? Navy? Light blue..?  etc..


----------



## chloe.chloe

Experts: Can you please identify Dakota Fanning's GGH City? Do we know if it's Anthracite or Black, as well as the year? I'm leaning towards 07 Anthra, but I could be completely wrong. I am in absolute love with it.


----------



## habok

Hi again... here's the pix of the 2008 Bbag.

facebook.com/?ref=home#!/photo.php?pid=3746217&id=663199684

I am not sure how to upload the pix.


----------



## littlerock

^ I do not have permission to view that page. What you need to do is either upload the picture to photobucket (or another photo sharing site) and then paste the "IMG" link here, in your post.

OR- you can upload straight to the post by clicking on "go advanced" and the upload photo link- you may need to resize the photo this way though.


----------



## habok

Hi littlerock, i hope it works this time around....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/48451404@N02/?saved=1


----------



## yz3

caroulemapoulen said:


> yz3, it looks like city, but it could be parttime. If it's city the color could be Bordeaux 05, Grenat 06, Blackcherry 08. If it's parttime the only option is Blackcherry.
> 
> But wait for other opinions, I could be wrong!


 

What is the difference between a city and a part time? (I am new)...
 is the part time longer or something? for a petite girl, which one looks better? thanks


----------



## yz3

Is this a city or part time? What color it could be? thanks


----------



## littlerock

^ That is a City. 

A PT is more east/ west and has a seam running down the front. It also has a longer strap.


----------



## Livia1

yz3 said:


> Is this a city or part time? What color it could be? thanks



A Lilac City - 04 or 06, I'm not sure.


----------



## littlerock

habok said:


> Hi littlerock, i hope it works this time around....
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/48451404@N02/?saved=1



Have you had the bag authenticated? 

I would love to see close up details in the thread below before I can really comment on color.

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...se-read-rules-use-format-post-548767-209.html

Please post clear shot of the front & back of tag. Bales (which is the hardware that connects the strap to the bag) and the rivets (which is the round piece of hardware on the back of the handles at the base). Thank you-


----------



## caroulemapoulen

yz3 said:


> What is the difference between a city and a part time? (I am new)...
> is the part time longer or something? for a petite girl, which one looks better? thanks



Parttime is longer yes, it also has a longer shoulderstrap, so it can be worn crossbody. 

I'm around 5 feet, and I would wear both, but I also love my big bags


----------



## Jira

yz3 said:


> What is the difference between a city and a part time? (I am new)...
> is the part time longer or something? for a petite girl, which one looks better? thanks



Hi, there are lots of threads on the City vs. Part-Time. Here are just a few: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/help-me-choose-bal-bag-city-part-time-564899-2.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/city-vs-part-time-102863.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...rt-time-weight-vs-city-bag-weight-497353.html

You can also search the modeling pictures thread for what the City and Part-Time look like worn


----------



## Jira

yz3 said:


> Is this a city or part time? What color it could be? thanks



Looks like an 04 Rose or Lilac City to me


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Lilo city is a 04 lilac , i am pretty sure


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Lilac* - the very bag that lures me to Balenciaga 


yz3 said:


> Is this a city or part time? What color it could be? thanks


----------



## aki_sato

Just saw Fi's post - ditto! ^ agree with CG - this is 04 Liliac


CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> Lilo city is a 04 lilac , i am pretty sure


----------



## yz3

thank you guys, you have been so helpfull. I am think getting a B bag, not sure where to buy? the nearest store would be in New york, do they have a good collection? will they have colors from previous years? Any other website are safe to buy besides ebay? Thanks!


----------



## beauxgoris

^^I've asked 2 or 3 times, but no one has answered yet......

www.elle.se/filearchive/2/22348/Milano moc RF10 1310.jpg


----------



## DD101

I have a Part Time 07 bag, I have always thought this bag was Mogano, or Cinnamon. But I just looked at the price tag that was attached when I purchased, and it actually says Red Bordeaux.

Is this the right tag? It is the tag that came on the bag when I bought from NM in 2007. But I always thought this bag was called either Cinnamon or Mogano. I'm hoping someone can tell me. Thanks!

I can't seem to get my photo bucket to up load pic's...but my bag is a brown color with red undertones. But definitely a brown bag. 

Thanks for any help.....


----------



## aki_sato

*Beaux *J** - please don't take it as it's been ignored as I believe, no response posted to it due to us not knowing what it is (I myself for example does not know what the bag is called) ^^

So hopefully soon someone can identify the bag..

I have to say the bag is wicked!!! 




beauxgoris said:


> ^^I've asked 2 or 3 times, but no one has answered yet......
> 
> www.elle.se/filearchive/2/22348/Milano%20moc%20RF10%201310.jpg


----------



## aki_sato

I believe the price tag is not from Balenciaga but NM themselves (as Balenciaga does not have price tag)..

From all 3 Balenciga paper tags I don't think it states anywhere the colour of the bag..

It will be great if we can see pics of your bag...

Another brown 07 colour that has red undertone is Sienna..but Sienna is quite red in comparo to Mogano..
So to compare Mogano and Sienna to Red Bordeaux - Sienna will be much closer...



DD101 said:


> I have a Part Time 07 bag, I have always thought this bag was Mogano, or Cinnamon. But I just looked at the price tag that was attached when I purchased, and it actually says Red Bordeaux.
> 
> Is this the right tag? It is the tag that came on the bag when I bought from NM in 2007. But I always thought this bag was called either Cinnamon or Mogano. I'm hoping someone can tell me. Thanks!
> 
> I can't seem to get my photo bucket to up load pic's...but my bag is a brown color with red undertones. But definitely a brown bag.
> 
> Thanks for any help.....


----------



## habok

Hi littlerock and other Bbag experts,

  i have posted close-up pix in the authenticate thread of my recently purchased blue city. I hope you guys can look at it and at the same time help me identify the colour. Thanks... appreciate it. =)


----------



## DD101

aki_sato said:


> I believe the price tag is not from Balenciaga but NM themselves (as Balenciaga does not have price tag)..
> 
> From all 3 Balenciga paper tags I don't think it states anywhere the colour of the bag..
> 
> It will be great if we can see pics of your bag...
> 
> Another brown 07 colour that has red undertone is Sienna..but Sienna is quite red in comparo to Mogano..
> So to compare Mogano and Sienna to Red Bordeaux - Sienna will be much closer...



Thanks aki sato....for some odd reason my photobucket will not upload any new pix. I'm going to dig and see if I have an old photo I can use. And yes, the price tag was a NM price tag.


----------



## DD101

Well, I had to go through aol, but finally was able to upload....here's a photo of the tag and the bag. The tag is from Balenciaga (I thought it was a NM tag but I was wrong), I bought this bag from NM in 07 and this was one of the tags included with the other usual tags they give. I have a photo of those tags too if needed.

Please, what color is my bag?  Many thanks!


----------



## aki_sato

*DD*- No prob - I can't wait to see your pics *am so curious!! 

In lieau of your pics, this is my 07 Sienna:
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=642403&d=1231665034

Here is mogano which was posted by Misty:
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j87/missty4/IMG_0427.jpg

Which one do you think of these pics your bag is similar to?




DD101 said:


> Thanks aki sato....for some odd reason my photobucket will not upload any new pix. I'm going to dig and see if I have an old photo I can use. And yes, the price tag was a NM price tag.


----------



## aki_sato

I just saw your pics ^^

If you compare your bag to Misty's, it's the same!!! 

So yours gotta be *Mogano *


----------



## aki_sato

I think NM opts to specify the colour that is understandable by anyone (including non Bbags followers) ^^
Hence they state 'Red Bordeaux' instead of the official colour..

I am not surprised, Bal colours are confusing - even their SAs at their own stores sometimes have no clue on their stuffs


----------



## DD101

aki sato.....I have always thought mine was Mogano, but does the tag I have shown make any sense? Did Bal include that tag by mistake?  

Is Red Bordeaux a totally different color?

aki sato, thanks for all your replies 

 ETA: We must have posted at the same time!  I understand now, Bal calls them different, but mine is a Mogano. Thanks so very much!


----------



## beauxgoris

aki_sato said:


> *Beaux *J** - please don't take it as it's been ignored as I believe, no response posted to it due to us not knowing what it is (I myself for example does not know what the bag is called) ^^
> 
> So hopefully soon someone can identify the bag..
> 
> I have to say the bag is wicked!!!



^^Oh no, sorry I didn't mean it that way - I don't think anyone else who has seen it, so far knows what it is either..... I wish someone would though, it's a really cool bag imo!


----------



## aki_sato

You have been right all this time *DD*  *yep yep - we must have posted in the same time 

The tag on pic 1 is definitely not from Bal and like you said is from NM (I can't say the exact reason they state 'Bordeaux' instead of Mogano - perhaps to ease their stock inventory etc)

There is a 'Bordeaux' colour (produced in 2005) 

Enjoy your bag - it's so squishy!! I just want to hug it! ^^




DD101 said:


> aki sato.....I have always thought mine was Mogano, but does the tag I have shown make any sense? Did Bal include that tag by mistake?
> 
> Is Red Bordeaux a totally different color?
> 
> aki sato, thanks for all your replies
> 
> ETA: We must have posted at the same time! I understand now, Bal calls them different, but mine is a Mogano. Thanks so very much!


----------



## aki_sato

*J* - No worry - I wasn't offended or anything like that..but feel that I needed to post a response to your thread 

Yep - I hear you - IMO that bag is just cute - looks like cowhide or dalmatian print!!! 


beauxgoris said:


> ^^Oh no, sorry I didn't mean it that way - I don't think anyone else who has seen it, so far knows what it is either..... I wish someone would though, it's a really cool bag imo!


----------



## DD101

aki_sato said:


> You have been right all this time *DD*  *yep yep - we must have posted in the same time
> 
> The tag on pic 1 is definitely not from Bal and like you said is from NM (I can't say the exact reason they state 'Bordeaux' instead of Mogano - perhaps to ease their stock inventory etc)
> 
> There is a 'Bordeaux' colour (produced in 2005)
> 
> Enjoy your bag - it's so squishy!! I just want to hug it! ^^



Oh so it is a NM tag....it said Bal on it and I then thought it was from Bal and not NM....not that it matters really. But it's good to know the exact color, so thanks.  Oh yeah, that bag does have the great leather, this was my very first Bal . Thanks so much for all your help tonight!


----------



## beauxgoris

aki_sato said:


> *J* - No worry - I wasn't offended or anything like that..but feel that I needed to post a response to your thread
> 
> Yep - I hear you - IMO that bag is just cute - looks like cowhide or dalmatian print!!!



^^I know! I really want to know what it is?! I wonder if it was a past season bag I've somehow missed? It seems like if it were new we would have heard about it, right?


----------



## aki_sato

Yep - from the look of it..
Balenciaga doesn't give out that kind of tag as far as I am concerned..oh another thing, to check your colour, do you have the paper tag that states the year, leather type (agneau or chevre) and the style?

Congrat!
You can't go wrong with amazing 07 leather for your first bbag!

Your welcome - not a problem at all 



DD101 said:


> *Oh so it is a NM tag*....it said Bal on it and I then thought it was from Bal and not NM....not that it matters really. But it's good to know the exact color, so thanks. Oh yeah, that bag does have the great leather, this was my very first Bal . Thanks so much for all your help tonight!



Feel free to post your bag on this thread so we can all drool at it ^^
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...all-owners-share-your-gorgeous-409076-22.html


----------



## aki_sato

I don't think so - I know the feeling! must be gnawing!

Could it be part of the resort collection some times ago?

Perhaps it was only produced in limited amount hence only the models and certain people could snag it?

Have you tried asking Erica?
She might know...

*sorry can't be anymore helpful



beauxgoris said:


> ^^I know! I really want to know what it is?! I wonder if it was a *past season bag* I've somehow missed? *It seems like if it were new we would have heard about it, right?[/*QUOTE]


----------



## DD101

aki, here's the rest of the tags that came with the bag. I bought it in 2007, hope these are helpful.......


----------



## aki_sato

Thanks for posting *DD* - Note the number '3' on the paper card confirms that the bag is Mogano as '3' denotes the F/W of 2007

Your bag should also has the alphabet 'U' on the interior tag..

Furthermore, your bag is the infamous chevre leather 

 lovely!!


DD101 said:


> aki, here's the rest of the tags that came with the bag. I bought it in 2007, hope these are helpful.......


----------



## DD101

Here's the interior tag....but I do not see a "U"....and I cannot thank you enough for all your assistance tonight!


----------



## roey

Yup, that's a NM tag and they ALWAYS mislabel colors and call them something diifferent from the actual designer name.  Agree with aki -Your bag is indeed Mogano.  NM made up their own name for it!


----------



## aki_sato

*DD* - you are too sweet 
Not at all - I enjoyed looking at your beautiful pics and chatting with you ^^

Apology - my mistake - I don't know why I thought your bag was city..

Now that I look at your pic again, it's Part time hence it should only have leather tag on the interior which means it won't have the designation letter 'U' but 'Balenciaga.Paris' (front) and series of number (like your pic) on the back of the tag..



DD101 said:


> Here's the interior tag....but I do not see a "U"....and I cannot thank you enough for all your assistance tonight!


----------



## aki_sato

^ thanks for the confirmation *Roey* ^^





roey said:


> Yup, that's a NM tag and they ALWAYS mislabel colors and call them something diifferent from the actual designer name.  Agree with aki -Your bag is indeed Mogano.  NM made up their own name for it!


----------



## DD101

roey said:


> Yup, that's a NM tag and they ALWAYS mislabel colors and call them something diifferent from the actual designer name.  Agree with aki -Your bag is indeed Mogano.  NM made up their own name for it!



Thanks roey, that tag was bugging me! 






aki_sato said:


> *DD* - you are too sweet
> Not at all - I enjoyed looking at your beautiful pics and chatting with you ^^
> 
> Apology - my mistake - I don't know why I thought your bag was city..
> 
> Now that I look at your pic again, it's Part time hence it should only have leather tag on the interior which means it won't have the designation letter 'U' but 'Balenciaga.Paris' (front) and series of number (like your pic) on the back of the tag..



aki, I'm sorry, I should have said my bag was a Part Time, my apologies! But again, I can't thank you enough. I find the Balenciaga girls to be some of the friendliest on the forum!


----------



## Jira

DD101 said:


> Well, I had to go through aol, but finally was able to upload....here's a photo of the tag and the bag. The tag is from Balenciaga (I thought it was a NM tag but I was wrong), I bought this bag from NM in 07 and this was one of the tags included with the other usual tags they give. I have a photo of those tags too if needed.
> 
> Please, what color is my bag?  Many thanks!



The 2007 3 on the paper tag definitely confirms it's Mogano


----------



## MAGJES

Could someone take a look at this listing??

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f1b8be41

The bag is listed as bubblegum but it really really looks like the pale magenta leather to me.  What do you ladies think??

The seller told me that her sales lady said it was bubblegum at the time of purchase but sometimes the SAs get it wrong...lol
Thanks!!

It thought maybe the tag info would help me out but both colors came out at the same time in the SAME season


----------



## DD101

Jira said:


> The 2007 3 on the paper tag definitely confirms it's Mogano



Thanks Jira!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

MAGJES said:


> Could someone take a look at this listing??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f1b8be41
> 
> The bag is listed as bubblegum but it really really looks like the pale magenta leather to me. What do you ladies think??
> 
> The seller told me that her sales lady said it was bubblegum at the time of purchase but sometimes the SAs get it wrong...lol
> Thanks!!
> 
> It thought maybe the tag info would help me out but both colors came out at the same time in the SAME season


it looks like PM TO ME TOO..or a very saturated bubblegum


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

i am looking for a light brown city ...and i love this colour..do you think is it noix ? tia


----------



## Livia1

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> i am looking for a light brown city ...and i love this colour..do you think is it noix ? tia



That definitely looks like Noix.


----------



## purses & pugs

^ITA, looks like noix


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thanks my fabolous buddies !!:kiss:..this colour reminds me a creamy cappuccino


----------



## kaka

what is the name of this bag ?


----------



## Jira

kaka said:


> what is the name of this bag ?



It's called the Cabas Tote; there are more pictures here


----------



## Biggerplays

Hi I am about to list this bag on ebay but I need to confirm the year and color.  Could somebody help me out?

The id tag is:

N*9509Z
115748

Thanks so much!


----------



## aki_sato

2005 Chocolate I believe 


Biggerplays said:


> Hi I am about to list this bag on ebay but I need to confirm the year and color.  Could somebody help me out?
> 
> The id tag is:
> 
> N*9509Z
> 115748
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## Grace123

Can someone tell me what this bag is called? I'm afraid I may be completely in love, but of course I'm hoping to find one for less $$ somewhere. 

http://www.raffaello-network.com/orange/balenciaga-handbags/detail/127461.html


----------



## yz3

witch blues names are these bag? thanks


----------



## aki_sato

1. 08 Sky Blue (I think)
2. The infamous '05 Turquoise' (this one I am 100% sure) 


yz3 said:


> witch blues names are these bag? thanks


----------



## piisku_h

This one was on eBay auction which now has ended. Could anyone please tell me the style name and is it current style? I´m very fond of it but haven´t been able to google it   I hope this link works:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280477470298&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Haylee

Hi,

I'm new on this forum and just wondering what kind of Bal does Nichole have?

ACCORDING TO THIS PIC:
http://www.people.com/people/gallery....html#20760056
First or city?

TIA


----------



## verty

*Haylee* - Nicole's bag has been ID'd as a 2005 Black City


----------



## jcsprstr

Hello loves,  I bought this "cobalt" blue clutch from Bluefly and I haven't gotten it yet to check tags... just wondering if anyone can help identify the color?  I would have thought Outremer except I don't think Outremer is that distressed and variagated usually.  Any help appreciated!

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-c...nt-oversized-clutch/CART/307508101/detail.fly


----------



## Livia1

Woah, the bale looks really odd in this pic 


Bad angle, I guess.


----------



## mavsun

could someone please let me know if this color is sang? thank you.


----------



## verty

jcsprstr said:


> Hello loves,  I bought this "cobalt" blue clutch from Bluefly and I haven't gotten it yet to check tags... just wondering if anyone can help identify the color?  I would have thought Outremer except I don't think Outremer is that distressed and variagated usually.  Any help appreciated!



If I'm correct, this is 07 "Ocean"


----------



## avia

jcsprstr said:


> Hello loves,  I bought this "cobalt" blue clutch from Bluefly and I haven't gotten it yet to check tags... just wondering if anyone can help identify the color?  I would have thought Outremer except I don't think Outremer is that distressed and variagated usually.  Any help appreciated!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-c...nt-oversized-clutch/CART/307508101/detail.fly


i think its an 08 electric blue!


----------



## jcsprstr

Thank you *verty *and *avia*!  When I get it - I will check the tag and let you know - I'm so curious!


----------



## Jira

jcsprstr said:


> Hello loves,  I bought this "cobalt" blue clutch from Bluefly and I haven't gotten it yet to check tags... just wondering if anyone can help identify the color?  I would have thought Outremer except I don't think Outremer is that distressed and variagated usually.  Any help appreciated!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-c...nt-oversized-clutch/CART/307508101/detail.fly



Whatever blue it is, it's very lovely! I don't think it's Electric Blue because I had an EB Clutch and it's brighter than this. Did you check what year was printed on the paper tag?


----------



## Jira

mavsun said:


> could someone please let me know if this color is sang? thank you.



I think so!


----------



## mavsun

Jira said:


> I think so!


 
thank you *Jira*. i thought sang is much brighter.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

beauxgoris said:


> ^^I know! I really want to know what it is?! I wonder if it was a past season bag I've somehow missed? It seems like if it were new we would have heard about it, right?


beaux ,i just found out that the city you are looking for ,will be released on next season ,so i think it was a gift for chanel iman and a few VIPS(my SA TOLD me that


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

i was referring to this one,it will be produced on f/w 2010


bannYlein said:


> elle.se/filearchive/2/22348/Milano%20moc%20RF10%201310.jpg
> 
> 
> Thank you a lot


----------



## beauxgoris

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> beaux ,i just found out that the city you are looking for ,will be released on next season ,so i think it was a gift for chanel iman and a few VIPS(my SA TOLD me that



^^Oh THANK YOU  Mystery solved! Good work *CHLOEGLAMOUR*! It looks really interesting, can't wait to see and hear more about it next season.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

my pleasure darling i can't wait to see it irl,it looks promising


----------



## kallysta

Could someone please identify this bag?


----------



## verty

^uhhhh... it looks like anthracite 07 to me, but i'd wait for a second opinion 

really, i shouldn't even be in here attempting to ID bags taking the fact that i'm color blind


----------



## beauxgoris

We just did pages and pages and pages on SJP's bag earlier in this thread. It's a weekender, probably anthracite.


----------



## gymangel812

what color is this?


----------



## clothingguru

Hi ladies im new to the Bal forum and wanted to buy this particular Bal bag on ebay. I really love the color but wanted to ask a couple of questions: 
Here's the link to the ebay one i really want : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160417555784&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

1. It looks real to me but im not an expert so is it?
2. Is this a fair price for this bag?
3. I want just a simple handbag nothing too big...is this a bigger size in Balenciaga bags?
4. Is this the same bag as here:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 so much ladies ! I really appreciate it!


----------



## english_girl_900

Hi, and welcome! I'll try to offer you some assistance:

1) Best post the link here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-574368.html for any authenticity concerns.

2) We're not really allowed to discuss pricing of ebay auctions here in the Bal forum I'm afraid.

3) I don't have this style, but it is a little larger - more med/large size. You can see some more images here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-style-reference/the-balenciaga-mid-day-418674.html and here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/the-marvelous-mid-day-club-346613.html.

4) No they are not the same style. The bag pictured is called a Part-Time - the bag in the auction is a Mid-Day. Links for more mid-day pics are above, links for the part-time are: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/workin-a-part-time-join-the-pt-club-189330.html and http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-style-reference/the-balenciaga-part-time-139412.html.

Hope this was of some help to you.


----------



## maxxout

Hi 
Could someone pleas identify this year and color?  
http://luxury.malleries.com/balenciaga-brown-chevre-leather-day-bag-i-26774-s-262.html


----------



## clothingguru

english_girl_900: Thank you so much for your help! I really appreciate it


----------



## english_girl_900

^^ You're very welcome


----------



## Livia1

Ehhh ... doesn't the bale look square on this one or is it just a really odd angle


----------



## Loquita

Okay, so I am on the hunt for a red Bal - preferably in the Day or Club styles, with regular HW.  I would love a Sang RH Day, but am open to other colors.  

With this in mind, I called up a lovely SA at Nordie's who has recommended to me by a lovely PFer (thank you, *luvprada*!!!)   

The SA kindly mailed me the following two pics - she said that the Day in the pics is a "Vermillion" bag, and the Giant Bag (she just sent me a pic so that I could see the color, even though that's not the style I want) is called "Bordeaux."  

Now, I know enough to realize that both of these colors are from several seasons past - and that the SA most likely identified them incorrectly.  

What colors do you think that they could be?  This is driving me crazy!!!  

So the first two pics of are "Vermillion," and the last two are of "Bordeaux," which she described to me as more of a classic red than anything else.

I appreciate your help - TIA!


----------



## Desi

Hmm.. I have no idea on the first, but the 2nd one looks like Ruby or Sang... I have no idea if they existed in the midday though since i'm more familiar with older than newer bags!


----------



## purses & pugs

Hmm, it is a little difficult to say for sure since the pics are so bright. But I'll give it a shot: 

The first one, Vermillion, could be an 08 Coral Vermillion or an 07 Rouge Vermillion. The Coral is more orangy. The other bag is definitely not a Bordeaux IMO! That color was made in 05 and GH did not excist at that time. Also Bordeaux is much more darker than this color, this looks more like an 08 Ruby to me. Correct me if I'm wrong anyone!


----------



## Anna_525

Here's a link to where you can see the real vermillion and bordeaux. Actually the city looks close to vermillion..but maybe it's a tomato? I thought the first one was a mandarin but it's not as orangey as mandarin so P&P might be right about coral vermillion (the SA is half right)

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-color-reference/red-color-family-pics-only-141137-3.html#post4295603


----------



## Loquita

Thanks for your responses so far!  I am inclined to think that the second bag is a ruby or even sang...which would be fantastic! 

I am going to ask the SA to look at the tag - I'll report back!


----------



## purses & pugs

^No prob! regarding the GH Midday: if the tag says 07 it's a Tomato, 08 it's a Ruby or 10 it's a Sang.


----------



## northerndancer

I don't think the colour is specified anywhere on the paper tags but the season would be (e.g. 2008 3 or 2009 1) and would certainly narrow down the colour.


----------



## juicy couture jen

Looks like 08 coral day and 08 ruby midday.


----------



## TXGirlie

whatever it turns out to be, I like the second bag best!


----------



## verty

nm


----------



## Loquita

Okay, so the mystery deepens:  the wonderful SA told me that all of the bags have two tags, a UPC and a VPN.  Here are the numbers for each bag - what do you think? I am as confused as ever!!!

RH Day: UPC:  829099367111, VPN:  140442D94JT 

Giant Midday: UPC: 829099374102, VPN: 207806D94JN

Help!!!

Thanks  

PS:  I just realized that it was April Fool's Day.


----------



## Loquita

BTW - I also think that it is a Coral Day and a Ruby Midday...

But I want to know for sure before I have the bag sent to me!


----------



## Conni618

Loquita said:


> Okay, so the mystery deepens:  the wonderful SA told me that all of the bags have two tags, a UPC and a VPN.  Here are the numbers for each bag - what do you think? I am as confused as ever!!!
> 
> RH Day: UPC:  829099367111, VPN:  140442D94JT
> 
> Giant Midday: UPC: 829099374102, VPN: 207806D94JN
> 
> Help!!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PS:  I just realized that it was April Fool's Day.



Each bag also has a paper tag with the year and season marked on it.  For example, a tag with 2009 3  means it is from Fall/Winter of that year.
2009  1  means it is from Spring/Summer of 09.

Good luck!


----------



## Conni618

maxxout said:


> Hi
> Could someone pleas identify this year and color?
> http://luxury.malleries.com/balenciaga-brown-chevre-leather-day-bag-i-26774-s-262.html



There is a serious disconnect with Malleries' lighting and photos.  Based on the other colors that are distorted in their pictures, I'd guess this bag is much less "pink" toned than it appears in these photos.  

Extrapolating from that probability, I'd guess we are looking at an 06 Camel.  

If I were interested in buying this bag, I'd ask them to take a photo in natural light and send it to me.   (If they do this for you, post it here, and we'll know what color it is, almost for sure.)


----------



## Loquita

Conni618 said:


> Each bag also has a paper tag with the year and season marked on it.  For example, a tag with 2009 3  means it is from Fall/Winter of that year.
> 2009  1  means it is from Spring/Summer of 09.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks, *Conni*!  I did ask the SA for the tag info. thinking that she would give me the numbers that would tell me the season and year, but she must have misunderstood...I will make sure that I find out the bag's true identity tomorrow morning.


----------



## Grace123

Grace123 said:


> Can someone tell me what this bag is called? I'm afraid I may be completely in love, but of course I'm hoping to find one for less $$ somewhere.
> 
> http://www.raffaello-network.com/orange/balenciaga-handbags/detail/127461.html
> 
> View attachment 1054790


 

Bumping up..anyone??


----------



## Loquita

Okay, so the mystery is solved...the bottom bag in the pics I posted above is a Ruby Midday.  

Which is great news, btw!!!


----------



## MrsShoeGal

Did you get it LO? This RUby is a gorgeous colo and great on the mid day I had it for ashort whiel once in fact this very one maybe the one I owend LOL I returned it to Nordstroms.


----------



## maxxout

Conni618 said:


> There is a serious disconnect with Malleries' lighting and photos.  Based on the other colors that are distorted in their pictures, I'd guess this bag is much less "pink" toned than it appears in these photos.
> 
> Extrapolating from that probability, I'd guess we are looking at an 06 Camel.
> 
> If I were interested in buying this bag, I'd ask them to take a photo in natural light and send it to me.   (If they do this for you, post it here, and we'll know what color it is, almost for sure.)



That's what I have come up with too.  I have never attached a photo.  Here goes.  Taken in daylight
_9827.jpg


----------



## maxxout

http://forum.purseblog.com/purseforum/attach/jpg.gifhttp:

I think I got it.


----------



## clothingguru

Hi im new to the Balenciaga forum and i really really wnat this bag. I dont know the style or color name or anything...this one in the website given is a fake and i really want a real one. Does anyone know where i can find one? If not...just the identification is good!

Thank you so much!

http://www.gallardofashion.com/bale...info.php/manufacturers_id/24/products_id/3306


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^It's fake, sorry.


----------



## euniceee

Hello! I am a newbie to balenciaga bags and I am just wondering how do you determine the colour of the bag from the paper tag? Is there any colour guide which shows the names of the corresponding code? Thank you very much!


----------



## clothingguru

caroulemapoulen said:


> ^It's fake, sorry.



Yes i know, thank you. I'm using the link as a reference for the picture of the color and wondering if anyone knows where i can find the real one? In similar color because i realize this one probably doesn't exist in that exact fake color. 

Thank you.


----------



## Jira

Hi, please see http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ciaga-color-information-by-season-144822.html. For Bbags that have metal tags, please see http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/how-to-read-a-balenciaga-tag-145452.html for how to read a tag. For Bbags that do not have these metal tags, there are other ways to identify the color, such as looking at the rivets, hardware, year & season on the paper tag, or simply just looking at the color itself. If you need help with a specific color, feel free to post in http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/identify-this-balenciaga-397784.html  Hope that helps!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Oh, sorry. I was too busy to read your whole post.

Maybe Galet could be something, or argent.  And maybe work would be a style for you.


----------



## clothingguru

^ Thank you! No worries  Yes i LOVE argent but its hard to find! Ive been searching every website i know but none to be found. Yes i dont mind the work style and i LOVE the city and PT styles  Thanks again!


----------



## clothingguru

Can you wonderful ladies help me identify the color on this B Bag? Thank you so much !
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200407499659&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## denises

Can someone please identify this for me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It looks like a GCH day, but it looks a bit too big to be the day, no?

TIA!


----------



## juicy couture jen

denises said:


> Can someone please identify this for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a GCH day, but it looks a bit too big to be the day, no?
> 
> TIA!



The pic is small to make out, but it looks like a covered men's day because of the long strap?? Not sure.


----------



## denises

Here is another picture but I'm not sure if it would be of any help..


----------



## chumskey

What bag/color/style is this?










Is this the same bag? If not, what bag/style/color is it?






Thank you guys so much. I really appreciate it


----------



## aki_sato

I was thinking:
1. 04 Turquoise City RH or
2. 10 Papeete City RH

However the pic shows the bag has a lot of green undertone, so it might be 10 Papeete City..

Lets see what others think 


chumskey said:


> What bag/color/style is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the same bag? If not, what bag/style/color is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys so much. I really appreciate it


----------



## clothingguru

I posted this earlier but i think it might have been missed: 



> Can you wonderful ladies help me identify the color on this B Bag? Thank you so much !
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWAX:IT



TIA


----------



## aki_sato

I got "     [FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*Page Not Responding"* when clicking the link..[/FONT]


clothingguru said:


> I posted this earlier but i think it might have been missed:
> 
> 
> 
> TIA


----------



## clothingguru

^ Oh ok . no worries thank you.


----------



## avia

clothingguru said:


> Can you wonderful ladies help me identify the color on this B Bag? Thank you so much !
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200407499659&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



This is a 2009 S/S Praline Midday GSH! The last 3 pictures IMO the most accurate color.


----------



## redskater

aki_sato said:


> I was thinking:
> 1. 04 Turquoise City RH or
> 2. 10 Papeete City RH
> 
> However the pic shows the bag has a lot of green undertone, so it might be 10 Papeete City..
> 
> Lets see what others think



I'm thinking 10 papeete city as well.  at least the last pic is the most representative of papeete.


----------



## clothingguru

avia said:


> This is a 2009 S/S Praline Midday GSH! The last 3 pictures IMO the most accurate color.



Thank you SO much!!!!


----------



## avia

clothingguru said:


> Thank you SO much!!!!


 You are very welcome!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

redskater said:


> I'm thinking 10 papeete city as well. at least the last pic is the most representative of papeete.


  agree with you and aki ,it looks papeete to me too


----------



## clothingguru

IS this papeete or seafoam? or if not those what color is it? TIA!
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1061747&d=1269932691


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

clothingguru said:


> IS this papeete or seafoam? or if not those what color is it? TIA!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1061747&d=1269932691


 that's papeete for sure


----------



## clothingguru

^^ thank you so much!


----------



## denises

denises said:


> Here is another picture but I'm not sure if it would be of any help..



Is this the men's covered day? Can anyone confirm please?

Thanks!


----------



## aki_sato

Agree with Chloe*Fi - Seafoam only comes in PH ^^


CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> that's papeete for sure


----------



## Conni618

denises said:


> Is this the men's covered day? Can anyone confirm please?
> 
> Thanks!



 It is definitely a Day Bag.  I can't see if it has the long flat strap of the Men's Day, or the whipstitched rolled handle of the regular Day.


----------



## denises

What's the difference between the men's and women's day? Is it just the strap or is the size different as well? This one has the whipstitched handle, but I reckon it's a bit too big to be the the women's day.


----------



## monniemonn

hey u lovelies.! i'm a total newbie in the world of bbag. spotted this in the reference library:

i'm wondering what size is this and if its a seasonal range or classic which should be available all year round?

thanks SO much in advance!

xx,
m


----------



## Jira

denises said:


> Is this the men's covered day? Can anyone confirm please?
> 
> Thanks!



I think I see a thin handle on her shoulder so this looks like a Day to me.


----------



## Jira

monniemonn said:


> hey u lovelies.! i'm a total newbie in the world of bbag. spotted this in the reference library: http://forum.purseblog.com/attachmen...9&d=1144629808
> 
> i'm wondering what size is this and if its a seasonal range or classic which should be available all year round?
> 
> thanks SO much in advance!
> 
> xx,
> m



Hi, the link isn't working. Can you please repost?


----------



## Jira

denises said:


> What's the difference between the men's and women's day? Is it just the strap or is the size different as well? This one has the whipstitched handle, but I reckon it's a bit too big to be the the women's day.



I think the Men's Day is more square-shaped (a bit shorter than the Day). There's a hardware difference as well. The Men's Day has pewter hardware, which the Day never came in. There's also a newer Men's Day, which has a different design (see picture below). 

"newer" Men's Day:





"older" Men's Day:


----------



## denises

Thank you for that bit of info, Jira!


----------



## manc-lass

Does anyone know what colour this one from Koodos is? Cannot tell if it is Anthracite or a different grey - they listed colours in the main page as including cielo which is a wrong name anyway but the ciel is an ice blue isn't it so cannot be that one anyway?

http://www.koodos.com/product/103786


----------



## Jira

denises said:


> Thank you for that bit of info, Jira!



You're welcome!


----------



## Jira

manc-lass said:


> Does anyone know what colour this one from Koodos is? Cannot tell if it is Anthracite or a different grey - they listed colours in the main page as including cielo which is a wrong name anyway but the ciel is an ice blue isn't it so cannot be that one anyway?
> 
> http://www.koodos.com/product/103786



Looks like Tempete


----------



## manc-lass

Jira said:


> Looks like Tempete


Ahhh poop, was hoping it was one of the greyer grey ones (if that makes any sense) 

Ahh I think I was thinking of this one? Don't suppose from the very rubbish pic you can tell the colour?
http://www.koodos.com/product/102621

Thanking you!


----------



## ckh04

Hi ladies, what color do you think this Twiggy is?  2005 Caramel?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310211028071&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I hate it when bags have leather tags and no paper tags!  TIA!


----------



## aki_sato

Does look like 05 caramel ^^


ckh04 said:


> Hi ladies, what color do you think this Twiggy is? 2005 Caramel?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310211028071&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I hate it when bags have leather tags and no paper tags! TIA!


----------



## ckh04

Thanks, Aki!


----------



## Purseonable

Can anyone identify which red this city bag is that Nicole Richie is carrying?
http://www.people.com/people/gallery/0,,20359023,00.html#20767061


----------



## verty

^looks like '06 grenat to me:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-colors-by-season/2006-pre-fall-141738.html


----------



## peachiesncream

hey everyone!!


can someone tell me what colour is this?? it looks like amethyst to me but im not sure. could be 05 magenta?


----------



## Jira

manc-lass said:


> Ahhh poop, was hoping it was one of the greyer grey ones (if that makes any sense)
> 
> Ahh I think I was thinking of this one? Don't suppose from the very rubbish pic you can tell the colour?
> http://www.koodos.com/product/102621
> 
> Thanking you!



This one's the new 2010 Olive.


----------



## verty

Purseonable said:


> Can anyone identify which red this city bag is that Nicole Richie is carrying?
> http://www.people.com/people/gallery/0,,20359023,00.html#20767061



I re-track my guess. The majority of Nicole Richie's bags are from year '05, so I thought that was a little strange she would have an 06.

I think it's *2005 Fall/Winter Bordeaux*. Sorry about that :shame:


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

peachiesncream said:


> hey everyone!!
> 
> 
> can someone tell me what colour is this?? it looks like amethyst to me but im not sure. could be 05 magenta?


 yes it is 05 magenta for me too ..or amethyst ,it is difficult to say


----------



## aki_sato

Agree with *CG* - although it looks more amethyst to me 


CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> yes it is 05 magenta for me too ..or amethyst *,it is difficult to say*


----------



## aki_sato

No prob at all 


ckh04 said:


> Thanks, Aki!


----------



## olidivia

can you tell me which year and color this is? Thanks!


----------



## olidivia

Oh and how much is a reasonable price to pay?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

this is fake sorry


----------



## olidivia

Really! OMG, I bid on this and lost. I was so sad about it and now I am not. Thanks!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

you can wait for other opinions and if you have other pictures i would be very happy to authenticate it  for you:but many particulars scream "fake "on this bag ,  leather and hardware above all


----------



## MAGJES

Does anyone know what color/year this is??  The seller doesn't know the year or the color (I'm just really curious.)  Thanks!!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/luxepurses/items/Balenciaga_Day_Hobo___Brown_Lambskin


----------



## MAGJES

MAGJES said:


> Does anyone know what color/year this is??  The seller doesn't know the year or the color (I'm just really curious.)  Thanks!!
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/luxepurses/items/Balenciaga_Day_Hobo___Brown_Lambskin


Anybody??


----------



## Conni618

MAGJES said:


> Anybody??



Almost certain it's Truffle. Probably 07.


----------



## xmasheart

I saw a Balenciaga ad on the latest issue of Vogue  Magazine (Gisele on the cover).  What's the name of the beige tote bag  with adjustable belt straps?

Thanks!


----------



## redskater

MAGJES said:


> Anybody??



I was thinking truffle too!


----------



## patsyesq

What is the name of the tri color accordian bag that was up for sale on bluefly awhile back.It had 3  colors navy emeral green and white and opened up like an accordian. Iy had big silver buckle with balenciaga writen on the buckle. thanks!


----------



## BrittanyLai

does anyone know this bag is what model?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

gorgeous magenta 05 city !!


----------



## aki_sato

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> gorgeous magenta 05 city !!


----------



## French75

Hello there, I'm sorry if it has been already asked, but can anyone recognize the year of this black city ? I don't know if it's even possible but I'm looking for the perfect black city for me and I just love this one for example 
If it's too difficult, maybe you can guess what years it is not from (I know it's not from 2009 and 2010 because some of the pics are older)


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*french* there is a pocket on the mirror ,so it must be  a 07 or earlier,it is a chèvre for sure..from the leather it looks like a 05  to me


----------



## Livia1

^^ But doesn't the leather look a bit too smooth to be 05? I guess we'd need a close up to be sure. Plus plenty of 05's have silky smoothe leather 
My initial reaction when I saw pic #2 was that it was 06 but seing some of the other pics, it could be 05 as well.


----------



## French75

Thank you so much *Livia & Chloe *!! I'm learning so fast thanks to you, it's awesome !! I didn't know anything about B. Bags last year (except that they were fabulous)


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Livia1 said:


> ^^ But doesn't the leather look a bit too smooth to be 05? I guess we'd need a close up to be sure. Plus plenty of 05's have silky smoothe leather
> My initial reaction when I saw pic #2 was that it was 06 but seing some of the other pics, it could be 05 as well.


UHMMM it is really hard to tell my buddy...almost impossible ....

idea:french you should email the blogger asking for silver tag


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

i just enlarged the first picture ,and from rivet  it  must  be 

- 05 ,06 or 07 

not an oldie 04 for sure (04 bbags have a different rivet)


----------



## French75

I just posted a comment on her blog 
Hopefully she will answer !!!


----------



## verty

*French75* - it looks just like my '05 F/W Black City, same side-panel leather. BTW, do you have her website addy? I want to bookmark her blog :shame:


----------



## French75

Thanks *Verty* !! The blog is : http://martalicious.blogspot.com/


----------



## verty

^Thanks *French75*!


----------



## DumboZ

Would someone please tell me what color this is? i know it's from 2009, just not sure what exactly the color is...thx!!


----------



## djrr

^Galet


----------



## DumboZ

djrr said:


> ^Galet


Thanks djrr~


----------



## French75

She answered !!  le number of the black RH City is 3941Y
so I guess it's a S/S 2006 !!!



CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> UHMMM it is really hard to tell my buddy...almost impossible ....
> 
> idea:french you should email the blogger asking for silver tag


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

yess  it is a 06 , LIVIA  was right !!


----------



## verty

wow, and what a gorgeous '06 it is!


----------



## shmigadoodle

Can someone please let me know what color this is:

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-co...501/detail.fly

It's in my cart, but I'm on the fence re: the color and style. Your thoughts are very much appreciated


----------



## HandbagAngel

Sorry, the link didn't work.  It says it cannot find what we are looking for.


----------



## Livia1

French75 said:


> She answered !!  le number of the black RH City is 3941Y
> so I guess it's a S/S 2006 !!!





CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> yess  it is a 06 , LIVIA  was right !!



Yay, what did I win 

Btw, it was sweet of her to answer.


----------



## beauxgoris

French75 said:


> She answered !!  le number of the black RH City is 3941Y
> so I guess it's a S/S 2006 !!!



^^Oh wow! I was sure it was a 2005. I have a s/s 06 black city too, so this answer makes me happy!


----------



## French75

Congrats Livia !! You're the best !! It was such a hard question !! 
Beauxgoris, luck you !! I'm jealous ahhaaa !!


----------



## beauxgoris

French75 said:


> Congrats Livia !! You're the best !! It was such a hard question !!
> Beauxgoris, luck you !! I'm jealous ahhaaa !!



^^I've always said that s/s '06 black city bags were great. The black is very dark (no fading) and the hardware is bright. 

I've loved her blog for some time - it's great to see that she has that one b-bag she really uses and loves. My 2 black city bags get the most use of all my b-bags, and if I had to: I could be happy with just those. I guess sometimes more is just more....


----------



## maxxout

Can anyone guess this color or year?  Thanks tons!
BALENCIAGA Agneau DAY Hobo Shoulder Bag
220589749434
driftwoodconsignment
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## maxxout

maxxout said:


> Can anyone guess this color or year?  Thanks tons!
> BALENCIAGA Agneau DAY Hobo Shoulder Bag
> 220589749434
> driftwoodconsignment
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT



If this goes to an empty page would you please go to:

The ebay item comes up in the authenticate forum, page 83, first entry at top of page. The seller says the last pic (in daylight) is most accurate and it is not as blue as all the other pics taken with flash.  I was hoping this was galet.  She said  it tends towards warm grey with cooler tones as well.


----------



## Butterfly060207

*Hi Everyone,

Would appreciate it if any of you helpful ladies could help me with this Balenciaga bag.  Does anyone know the model name of this bag?      I know this is not from the motocycle range.  It looks a little like the whistle bag.  Thanking all in advance.  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...60519&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

with best regards,
Butterfly060207

:tpfrox:


*


----------



## sonyaGB

hi Ladies

these are my BBags and the non-motorcycle bag i've had for about 2 years, maybe 3. i don't know the style or the colour.  do you know anything about it? its a tote, got that great ladder hardware, the leather is lamb.

the other three are all 2010 cities - back RGGH, cyclade RH and Sorbet GSH and ???? tote! thank you!


----------



## nicholle

hi! can you help me identify this color? the seller told me it's 2010 collection but i think it's 2009 galet color right?




with flash


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

yes galet 09  definitely


----------



## nicholle

i want to buy this but i'm scared that it is high maintenance. now i wonder if it is


----------



## Anna_525

I've been using mine everyday since I got it last month. It hasn't really been high maintenance. I am a fussy person and inspect everyday. It's got nail scratches here and there but when I wipe down with leather conditioner, it blends right into the color. Also the nail scratches are not really obvious, it's only when you stare. It has darkened a bit and is now broken in, I'm really loving the aging effect on Galet.


----------



## MAGJES

Very NICE!!  Congrats!


----------



## nicholle

that's great! can you post mod pics of your galet? thanks


----------



## Anna_525

Let me look for pictures I already posted... (I see you are a _kababayan_)

This one's still in my computer


----------



## Anna_525

More pics - these were JUST taken, the leather has broken in and the blotchiness and veiny-ness has come out more, which I really like


----------



## Karenada

really wanna galet rh city love the pics anna and congrats nicholle


----------



## Anna_525

Thanks, *kitty2sweet*, I think Nicholle is still trying to make up her mind about getting the galet. Love the contrast of the hardware against the grey color. A very neutral bag, just as practical as a black city.


----------



## nicholle

yes i am still undecided about the galet yesterday but i guess i'll buy it. just need more pictures from the seller to have it authenticated first. wanna make sure it's authentic. 

anna, thanks for the mod pics and i love you're galet. happy to know you're also a kababayan.


----------



## KayMomto3

sonyaGB said:


> hi Ladies
> 
> these are my BBags and the non-motorcycle bag i've had for about 2 years, maybe 3. i don't know the style or the colour.  do you know anything about it? its a tote, got that great ladder hardware, the leather is lamb.
> 
> the other three are all 2010 cities - back RGGH, cyclade RH and Sorbet GSH and ???? tote! thank you!



That is a Clous bag - color hmmm not sure Maybe aquamarine??


----------



## sonyaGB

a Clous -- thanks!  now i know the name i can google it.  i got it in 2007 brand new so i think the colour is aquamarine from what i just briefly found online. 

its one of my favourite bags and i'm glad to finally have some info on it.  thanks again 



KayMomto3 said:


> That is a Clous bag - color hmmm not sure Maybe aquamarine??


----------



## ilovefashion87

hi i was wondering if anyone was familiar with these glasses style number would help THANKS in new to balenciaga


----------



## forchanel

I love Kourtney's black balenciaga bag in these pics:
http://officialkourtneyk.celebuzz.c...-with-mason/mason-disick-kourtney-kardashian/

I know the bag is balenciaga but I can't seem to find the name of it anywhere!  I looked through the reference library and balenciaga.com with no luck.  Does anyone know the name of the bag and the price?  Would I be able to buy it if I go to a boutique.. is it always available??

Thanks!!


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Its the square tote...I think its rather hard to find it nowadays...(can't say for all Bal stores), but my Bal store doesn't have it at the moment..


----------



## golden's mom

I think I saw one at Barney's in Northpark yesterday...but it was (I think) Maldives.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Its the square tote - Erica had a lot of these for sale last year


----------



## saira1214

Barney's website has black, maldives and granny available.


----------



## forchanel

thanks so much!


----------



## susa

hi, I already checked the color charts in the reference libary, but could not find for which season/year  the letter Q stands, does anybody know ?
thanks for your help


----------



## wendionion

Hi I received a black twiggy serial 128523 502752 and i saw an engraved 'N' somewhere at the bottom of the leather tag. However the seller has sent me a wrong paper tag, showing 2009 Fall for a part time. Can one tell the age of this black twiggy given the serial number and the letter 'N'?
Can someone help please


----------



## purses & pugs

Can someone please help my identify this bag? Is it a Flat Brass First in pebbled leather? If so, it looks really mint for such an old bag. Don't think I have seen this combo before!

http://ss11i01.stream.ip-only.net/images/blog/images/entries/08/47/76/3130/c8c624f904f1abf9


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

purses & pugs said:


> Can someone please help my identify this bag? Is it a Flat Brass First in pebbled leather? If so, it looks really mint for such an old bag. Don't think I have seen this combo before!
> 
> http://ss11i01.stream.ip-only.net/images/blog/images/entries/08/47/76/3130/c8c624f904f1abf9


  it is the the first  2001  edition! really rare and expensive ,made of caribou leather


----------



## Sweet Pea

Who is Erica?


----------



## purses & pugs

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> it is the the first 2001 edition! really rare and expensive ,made of caribou leather


 
Oooh, thanks F!


----------



## purses & pugs

Sweet Pea said:


> Who is Erica?


 
Erica from ****** sells pre loved and new Balenciaga bags and a couple of other brands. Her website is www.hgbagsonline.com


----------



## Sweet Pea

Thanks!!!


----------



## jmcadon

wendionion said:


> Hi I received a black twiggy serial 128523 502752 and i saw an engraved 'N' somewhere at the bottom of the leather tag. However the seller has sent me a wrong paper tag, showing 2009 Fall for a part time. Can one tell the age of this black twiggy given the serial number and the letter 'N'?
> Can someone help please


 I am curious about this, too.  I have a Day that has a W on the tag...It is dark green so I think it is a Sapin from 2006...right?


----------



## redskater

jmcadon said:


> I am curious about this, too.  I have a Day that has a W on the tag...It is dark green so I think it is a Sapin from 2006...right?



I have a sapin city and the w is on the metal tag, so yours probably is a sapin too.  great color and leather.


----------



## jmcadon

redskater said:


> I have a sapin city and the w is on the metal tag, so yours probably is a sapin too. great color and leather.


 I absolutely love it.  I thought it was emerald at first, but it is a little deeper in color.


----------



## whipsmart

Hello! I bought my 4th BBag last week @ the Balenciaga in WeHo, Los Angeles. Didn't go there to buy but when i saw the color, i fell in love.

So i got this







it's supposed to be a limited edition and only comes in the city. i've also seen the GH version in the store

here's the tag,  the SA said they only made 100 pieces of this bag





i'm so happy with it but i don't know what the color is called! been trying to google but i've been unsuccessful.

here are my other bags

my twiggy in electric yellow rh






my work in black SGH






my day in noix RH






thanks in advance, guys!


----------



## saira1214

Yep, you got the limited edition lime green city with regular hardware.  It does also come in giant gold hardware.  Congrats on your new bag and your collection!


----------



## whipsmart

oh ok, it's called lime green. great! thanks so much!!


----------



## Sweet Pea

The color is gorgeous!!  Congrats!!


----------



## foxymom

that is the LE lime green city  on released in the US. congratulations on getting one!


----------



## sunshine074

I love the lime green! Congrats!


----------



## whipsmart

thanks guys! i love love love it 

it's funny that i'm a huge chanel fan but my balenciaga bag collection is expanding far quicker than the chanel. probably because bbags are the best priced bags in the market now. i also have a few LVs.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

ur electric yellow twiggy is GORGEOUS, along w ur other beauties, great collection


----------



## nielnielniel

I found this picture from one of the blogs out there...anyone seen/know what folio is this? I love it!!!


----------



## aki_sato

Here is the correct thread where you should post:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-397784.html


----------



## Livia1

*Wow, gorgeous Lime Green!*
Many congrats and enjoy using it.


----------



## Balchlfen

Hi Everyone,

I ordered a Giant Gold Hardware bag from Balenciaga.co.uk which was described as "*Charcoal Grey*" on the website. 

The bag has arrived and I absolutely love it!  

But I don't know what exact colour or season it is. There was no model card with the bag (everything else but no model card) 

After going through the reference threads in great length I have narrowed it down to three options - Anthra FW09, Anthra SS10 or maybe even Tempete FW09???

I've taken some pics in sunlight and natural daylight. Can someone help me identify my new bag?

I have emailed Balenciaga but no response.......

Thanks so much


----------



## Livia1

If it says Charcoal Grey then it's Anthracite.
If you post some pics we _might _help you figure out what year but it can be difficult as Anthra differs in tone even within each season.
But perhaps Bal.com will still respond.


Oh I see, it just said charcoal grey on the website. Well, I doubt they'd send you a completely different colour though you never know.
Do post pics. We could definitely tell you if it's Anthra or Tempete.


----------



## Balchlfen

Next to my Black RGGH for comparison:











Sunlight:











Natural daylight:


----------



## NYCavalier

I'm pretty sure that is anthra but I am no expert


----------



## Livia1

Wow, that's stunning. The leather is absolutely delicious. 
It's Anthra for sure but what year, is hard to say. Could definitely be '10.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

definitely anthra ....simply perfect leather ,so chewy and distressed!!!love your bag


----------



## thebestchicken

Gosh, the leather in the back is wonderful !


----------



## Balchlfen

^^^ Thanks guys 

Do you think it is 2010 or 2009? I wish I had the model card! ush:


----------



## lccsue

Wow, it is beautiful!  Congrats.
Can you call them up and ask them?


----------



## roey

It's gorgeous and definitely Anthracite but so hard to say which year.  I will assume 10 only because this combo sells out fast and the website doesn't stock big quantities.

However, another assumption can be made about the missing production card - that the bag was a return and the previous owner discarded it.  Even if that's the case the return policy is only 30 days, so a bag purchased in 09 would be way past expiration.  Although it could have been a leftover 09 from the F/W season.

So hard to speculate without the production card!  But know that Anthra GGH in any year is always amazing - I own two!


----------



## nielnielniel

I found this picture from one of the blogs out there...anyone seen/know what folio is this? I love it!!!


----------



## Balchlfen

^^^ Thanks for your input *Roey* - I was hoping you'd see this thread as I know you are the resident Anthra expert 

I will wait to see if Balenciaga reply but if not I will leave it there and enjoy my bag ....whatever year it may be!


----------



## thegraceful1

Hey there!...long time no see! love your Anthracite bag, is a gorgeous shade of grey!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Isn't it the Computer cover? I don't know the offical name though.


----------



## idefix

HI!!! I would like to know if it does exist a GOLD Balenciaga Motorcycle City!
Thnk you so much!!!


----------



## carolc82

this is prob the wrong place to post/ask this question.. but im confused. when tpfers purchase older bbags (ie: 07,08, etc), are they 'new to me' type bbags.. or are there still some boutiques that sell older seasons?? i have an 09 and ive seen alot of tpfers rave abt certain years' chevre/agneau leathers.. wondering how if i would have to buy it pre-owned or if i could purchase brand new??


----------



## rubycat

Where I live in N. Cali, I haven't seen many Bals, it's normally lots and lots of LV.  
Anyway, saw one at my daughter's music class and fell in love, but have no idea what it is.  After a bit of research, i'm pretty sure that it's a work, with giant silver hardware, but the color is a light pinkish/purple, and there are peforations at the edges along the top seams, and the bottom.  Please help, I desperately need this bag.  I complimented the Mama carrying the bag, but she was rushing out as we were coming in.

Thanks for ANY help!!


----------



## narmmanow

hey ladies i need some help with this Day...what's the year and color of this one? thanks in advance girls.


----------



## aki_sato

06 sapin or emerald? 


narmmanow said:


> hey ladies i need some help with this Day...what's the year and color of this one? thanks in advance girls.


----------



## redskater

narmmanow said:


> hey ladies i need some help with this Day...what's the year and color of this one? thanks in advance girls.



I think too much blue for sapin, I'm leaning towards emerald.


----------



## redskater

carolc82 said:


> this is prob the wrong place to post/ask this question.. but im confused. when tpfers purchase older bbags (ie: 07,08, etc), are they 'new to me' type bbags.. or are there still some boutiques that sell older seasons?? i have an 09 and ive seen alot of tpfers rave abt certain years' chevre/agneau leathers.. wondering how if i would have to buy it pre-owned or if i could purchase brand new??



every once in awhile you can stumble across an oder leather in a store, I recently saw a truffle in work at barneys, but for the most part you would have to buy  pre-owned.


----------



## redskater

idefix said:


> HI!!! I would like to know if it does exist a GOLD Balenciaga Motorcycle City!
> Thnk you so much!!!



if you go to the reference section you will see all the colors in the various seasons. you would need to know what season the tag says to know if it's real or not.
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-colors-by-season/


----------



## redskater

rubycat said:


> Where I live in N. Cali, I haven't seen many Bals, it's normally lots and lots of LV.
> Anyway, saw one at my daughter's music class and fell in love, but have no idea what it is.  After a bit of research, i'm pretty sure that it's a work, with giant silver hardware, but the color is a light pinkish/purple, and there are peforations at the edges along the top seams, and the bottom.  Please help, I desperately need this bag.  I complimented the Mama carrying the bag, but she was rushing out as we were coming in.
> 
> Thanks for ANY help!!




the color sounds like lilac but I thought the perforated edges only came in covered hardware????


----------



## rubycat

redskater said:


> the color sounds like lilac but I thought the perforated edges only came in covered hardware????




I'm wondering if it was fake, I'm a complete ball newbie, but going through all of reference guides and pictures I can't find anything close to this bag. I would swear that it is real leather though, hoping to see it again next week, I will ask her about it if I get chance and if really lucky snap a covert picture


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

IT LOOKS emerald  TO ME TOO


----------



## cfred1

Can someone please help me identify which purple this is? TIA!!


----------



## redskater

cfred1 said:


> Can someone please help me identify which purple this is? TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 1089321
> 
> 
> View attachment 1089322



sapphire would be my first choice then raisin?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

agree  ..it is a bit faded sapphire to me


----------



## cntrygal4evrr

I have a balenciaga bag and need to know if it is genuine..new to this forum and not sure how to insert pictures...can anyone help me to identify? email me at cathysdeals@aol.com


----------



## shmigadoodle

Hello experts.  I was hoping someone could identify this color for me.  I'm hoping it's Argent, but am thinking it might be Galet???  I haven't seen either in real life, so I have no idea.  Your input is very much appreciated.  Thanks in advance


----------



## Conni618

cntrygal4evrr said:


> I have a balenciaga bag and need to know if it is genuine..new to this forum and not sure how to insert pictures...can anyone help me to identify? email me at cathysdeals@aol.com




Here is a link to some clear information on how to post photos:

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html

For help in authenticating, you need to post here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-use-format-post-574368-133.html#post15152265


----------



## Lasmico

scoobiesmomma said:


> ^^They are two different colors, both from 07. Ivory is lighter than Naturel and Naturel has more taupey undetones as well.



Are you sure? I tought naturel/ivory was the same.
If we look at 2007 color charts in this direct link

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...year-all-in-one-place-141901.html#post2944733

we see only one light color, called naturel.
I am interested in purchasing a light bag and I'd like to be sure of this, thanks!


----------



## narmmanow

aki_sato said:


> 06 sapin or emerald?





redskater said:


> I think too much blue for sapin, I'm leaning towards emerald.





CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> IT LOOKS emerald  TO ME TOO





Thank you aki_sato, redskater, CHLOEGLAMOUR


----------



## aki_sato

Your welcome - although the credit should rather go to redskater and ChloeG 


narmmanow said:


> Thank you aki_sato, redskater, CHLOEGLAMOUR


----------



## wendionion

Hi.. I need your help on this bag.

This bag I received today was sold to me as 2008 Evergreen GSH city bag. 

I have looked into the reference library and was wondering why this evergreen looks a lot different? this bag has a grey undertone with a tinge of green (kinda green anthracite) whereas the evergreen in the colour reference looks more of a forest green..

can one read the colour code from the paper tag? TIA


----------



## wendionion

Hi..please refer to my above post 

Today, I managed to take pcitures of this evergreen GSH bal city under natural daylight (morning sun) without flash.
It still did not come up as green.. 
is this evergreen? does anyone has one like this? 2008? faded green?
however I must say I love this green better (whatever it is). Unless I am colour blind, It looks like anthracite green to me and the bag is so smoochy and broken in and the GSH just stood up


----------



## Conni618

wendionion said:


> Hi..please refer to my above post
> 
> Today, I managed to take pcitures of this evergreen GSH bal city under natural daylight (morning sun) without flash.
> It still did not come up as green..
> is this evergreen? does anyone has one like this? 2008? faded green?
> however I must say I love this green better (whatever it is). Unless I am colour blind, It looks like anthracite green to me and the bag is so smoochy and broken in and the GSH just stood up



The photos are so much better in natural light.  Light bulbs inside make colors much yellower than they actually are.

This looks like 08 Evergreen to me.  It might be a little faded, but it is a gorgeous bag, with scrumptious leather.  I like the color as it is too.  Enjoy!  

I forgot to suggest...you might want to go outside again and look at the inside tag's color.  It should be very close to the original color.


----------



## wendionion

Conni618 said:


> The photos are so much better in natural light. Light bulbs inside make colors much yellower than they actually are.
> 
> This looks like 08 Evergreen to me. It might be a little faded, but it is a gorgeous bag, with scrumptious leather. I like the color as it is too. Enjoy!


 

Yes, I couldn't agree more.. faded or not, I am so happy that this evergreen turns out well. btw, is the last three digits on the paper tag refers to colour code?

I just took out the mirror and made a comparison. The leather at the back of mirror looks darker and the interior tag as what you suggestd indeed looks darker than the rest of the bag. However, I must say i like it more than what was posted on the colour chart.

Thank you Conni618 for your reply. I appreciate your comments.


----------



## H_addict

Is this CAFE or CHARBON (sp?)? TIA. (I tried posting in the reference section but it wouldn't let me. Please move if this is in the wrong place.)


----------



## ladyisobel

I want to say charbon, but i may be wrong !


----------



## Anna_525

Looks like charbon. Cafe seems to have red tones while charbon is a true, even-toned chocolate color.


----------



## Pinkydream

To me it looks like cafe, imo carbon has a tad more red in it but not sure though.


----------



## avia

it looks like a charbon.its smokey brown.


----------



## ieweuyhs

I'd say Charbon too.


----------



## H_addict

Yes, I am leaning towards charbon as well (after looking at several pics in the color reference thread). It appears to be that cafe is much darker (at least from the pics in that section). Thanks, gals! I knew I could count on you!!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

uhmm it looks charbon to me too...consider that charbon 08 is slightly different from 09 ...this looks a 09 charbon

ps do you have a picture of the mirror ? if it hasn't any pocket ,it is charbon for sure


----------



## mjsbeauty

blog.edesignershop.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/MaryKate-Balenciaga.jpgprettydesignerhandbags.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/reena-hammer-balenciaga-brief-handbag.jpg


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

pistachio city


----------



## mjsbeauty

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> pistachio city


  i cant find it on the website...it called the city right? and do they have that in a black with the gold or silver brass wear


----------



## H_addict

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> uhmm it looks charbon to me too...consider that charbon 08 is slightly different from 09 ...this looks a 09 charbon
> 
> ps do you have a picture of the mirror ? if it hasn't any pocket ,it is charbon for sure


 

I don't have any pics of the mirror but it _does_ have a pocket. What does this mean?!Charbon '08/Charbon '09/Cafe?!


----------



## French75

Hi everyone !

I wonder which green it is ? Seafoam or Pistachio or anything else ?
Thanks !!


----------



## mere girl

pistachio? or is it too light?


----------



## mere girl

no...nore like seafoam I thnk.


----------



## French75

Thanks Mere girl, it's hard to tell


----------



## mjsbeauty

prettydesignerhandbags.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/reena-hammer-balenciaga-brief-handbag.jpg 


what bag is this..also do the size change is this a small or large i also seen a bag that looks like it that say giant brief also i cant find this purse on the website

the picures not coming up some just copy and paste the link to see the picture


----------



## beauxgoris

The green bag is "mystery green" I think.


----------



## Anna_525

mjsbeauty said:


> prettydesignerhandbags.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/reena-hammer-balenciaga-brief-handbag.jpg
> 
> 
> what bag is this..also do the size change is this a small or large i also seen a bag that looks like it that say giant brief also i cant find this purse on the website
> 
> the picures not coming up some just copy and paste the link to see the picture


 
It is a black brief with giant gold hardware (GGH) 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ternoon-brief-bags-139427-2.html#post13415152


----------



## Miss D.I.

hi ladies!  can anyone tell me how I know what leather (lamb or chevre) and what year this bag is? thanks!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Black-Day-Hobo-Shoulder-Purse-Bag-AUTHENTIC_W0QQitemZ190395131760


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

H_addict said:


> I don't have any pics of the mirror but it _does_ have a pocket. What does this mean?!Charbon '08/Charbon '09/Cafe?!


 LOL DEAR....  ....so the colour must be cafè 2007 for sure(pocket on mirror disapperared in 2008 3 season...now every bal bag has no more pocket on the mirror  )!!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Miss D.I. said:


> hi ladies! can anyone tell me how I know what leather (lamb or chevre) and what year this bag is? thanks!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Black-Day-Hobo-Shoulder-Purse-Bag-AUTHENTIC_W0QQitemZ190395131760


 it looks chèvre to me..the year is very difficult to say ,it could be 07


----------



## Miss D.I.

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> it looks chèvre to me..the year is very difficult to say ,it could be 07


 
thank you kindly!


----------



## shibumiflowers

Hi everyone:
I saw this pic in the celeb with bbag thread.  Normally not a fan of giant hardware but I love this bag!  What kind of leather is it?  What style? what year? and is it still available somewhere?  Drool worthy for me.


----------



## avia

Thats a crocodile part time gsh not sure if its officier color.


----------



## Jasterock

HI ladies! Can you help me identify the color & leather of this 2004 Helmet Aviator?
And may I know if it comes with Boobie? TIA!!


----------



## saira1214

Definitely Seafoam, PH hardware 


French75 said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> I wonder which green it is ? Seafoam or Pistachio or anything else ?
> Thanks !!


----------



## KayMomto3

Jasterock said:


> HI ladies! Can you help me identify the color & leather of this 2004 Helmet Aviator?
> And may I know if it comes with Boobie? TIA!!



It's natural camelskin. It does not come with a boobie and if the mirror is present it is round.


----------



## co0kiee

Can someone id this bag for me please? Thank you.

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/item10036337.aspx


----------



## MAGJES

A First ^^^


----------



## H_addict

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> LOL DEAR....  ....so the colour must be cafè 2007 for sure(pocket on mirror disapperared in 2008 3 season...now every bal bag has no more pocket on the mirror  )!!!


 

Thank you _so much_ for helping me solve this mystery!


----------



## shibumiflowers

avia said:


> Thats a crocodile part time gsh not sure if its officier color.


 
Thanks you for your reply.  Now I'm on the hunt!  I called Barneys and they have one left in Lilac and it's $17,000.  No joke.


----------



## XXAL

i came across a balenciaga bag that i completely fell in love with (its color).. stupid i shouldve asked that person what color it was! so im not sure what color it is so i will try my best to describe it from my blurry memory and ill provide pics that i think could be it ):

at first sight, i thought it was white with a hint of metallic finish. i would also say it looks like a pearl color with a metallic finish.. perhaps even a little iridescent+metallic..

after googling and googling.. i came to a guess that it might be the pebble?? i really cant tell from the different images.. it kinda looks like it in this picture..

http://celebrities.bagbliss.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/picture-34.png


im the previous pic could be computer edited and i can't see the true colors of the pebble.. in other images i find of the pebble just seem a bit too gray to be the actual color i saw! such as..

http://evofh1l.devhub.com/img/upload/Chicago__TBF_080.JPG

http://www.luxevoute.com/secure/www.luxevoute.com/images/custom/Balenciaga Galet City RH2.jpg

http://cdn1.ioffer.com/img/item/138/647/425/HlUmKQ1naxf6ZkL.jpg



so is it pebble? or is there another color thats closer to the "pearl" effect i described? anticipating for my first bal.. please help! thanks!!!! (:


----------



## XXAL

it kinda look like this praline too but some pralines i find seem a little too beige instead of white.. ><

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=896232&d=1254277895


----------



## avia

shibumiflowers said:


> Thanks you for your reply.  Now I'm on the hunt!  I called Barneys and they have one left in Lilac and it's $17,000.  No joke.



you are welcome.yes it is not really a joke.


----------



## juicy couture jen

co0kiee said:


> Can someone id this bag for me please? Thank you.
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/item10036337.aspx



Looks like a Moutarde Town.


----------



## juicy couture jen

XXAL said:


> i came across a balenciaga bag that i completely fell in love with (its color).. stupid i shouldve asked that person what color it was! so im not sure what color it is so i will try my best to describe it from my blurry memory and ill provide pics that i think could be it ):
> 
> at first sight, i thought it was white with a hint of metallic finish. i would also say it looks like a pearl color with a metallic finish.. perhaps even a little iridescent+metallic..
> 
> after googling and googling.. i came to a guess that it might be the pebble?? i really cant tell from the different images.. it kinda looks like it in this picture..
> 
> http://celebrities.bagbliss.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/picture-34.png
> 
> 
> im the previous pic could be computer edited and i can't see the true colors of the pebble.. in other images i find of the pebble just seem a bit too gray to be the actual color i saw! such as..
> 
> http://evofh1l.devhub.com/img/upload/Chicago__TBF_080.JPG
> 
> http://www.luxevoute.com/secure/www.luxevoute.com/images/custom/Balenciaga Galet City RH2.jpg
> 
> http://cdn1.ioffer.com/img/item/138/647/425/HlUmKQ1naxf6ZkL.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> so is it pebble? or is there another color thats closer to the "pearl" effect i described? anticipating for my first bal.. please help! thanks!!!! (:



Maybe its the lighting for those galet pics that produce different shades... I haven't heard of a pearlish color before...


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

juicy couture jen said:


> Maybe its the lighting for those galet pics that produce different shades... I haven't heard of a pearlish color before...


agree with you  it could be gAlet


----------



## jackietong

Can someone ID this please... TIA... its from a fellow tpfer's blog and I would love to know what style this is.


----------



## Jira

jackietong said:


> Can someone ID this please... TIA... its from a fellow tpfer's blog and I would love to know what style this is.



It's an 08 Bouton d'Or Flat Messenger


----------



## redskater

XXAL said:


> i came across a balenciaga bag that i completely fell in love with (its color).. stupid i shouldve asked that person what color it was! so im not sure what color it is so i will try my best to describe it from my blurry memory and ill provide pics that i think could be it ):
> 
> at first sight, i thought it was white with a hint of metallic finish. i would also say it looks like a pearl color with a metallic finish.. perhaps even a little iridescent+metallic..
> 
> after googling and googling.. i came to a guess that it might be the pebble?? i really cant tell from the different images.. it kinda looks like it in this picture..
> 
> http://celebrities.bagbliss.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/picture-34.png
> 
> 
> im the previous pic could be computer edited and i can't see the true colors of the pebble.. in other images i find of the pebble just seem a bit too gray to be the actual color i saw! such as..
> 
> http://evofh1l.devhub.com/img/upload/Chicago__TBF_080.JPG
> 
> http://www.luxevoute.com/secure/www.luxevoute.com/images/custom/Balenciaga Galet City RH2.jpg
> 
> http://cdn1.ioffer.com/img/item/138/647/425/HlUmKQ1naxf6ZkL.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> so is it pebble? or is there another color thats closer to the "pearl" effect i described? anticipating for my first bal.. please help! thanks!!!! (:




FYI,the last photo is a fake so you can't go by that pic for color!


----------



## verty

I think it it  Mystery Green or 2003 Emerald. I've never seen such a dark Seafoam before, and it's definitely not Pistachio.



French75 said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> I wonder which green it is ? Seafoam or Pistachio or anything else ?
> Thanks !!


----------



## Anna_525

XXAL said:


> i came across a balenciaga bag that i completely fell in love with (its color).. stupid i shouldve asked that person what color it was! so im not sure what color it is so i will try my best to describe it from my blurry memory and ill provide pics that i think could be it ):
> 
> at first sight, i thought it was white with a hint of metallic finish. i would also say it looks like a pearl color with a metallic finish.. perhaps even a little iridescent+metallic..
> 
> after googling and googling.. i came to a guess that it might be the pebble?? i really cant tell from the different images.. it kinda looks like it in this picture..
> 
> http://celebrities.bagbliss.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/picture-34.png
> 
> 
> im the previous pic could be computer edited and i can't see the true colors of the pebble.. in other images i find of the pebble just seem a bit too gray to be the actual color i saw! such as..
> 
> http://evofh1l.devhub.com/img/upload/Chicago__TBF_080.JPG
> 
> http://www.luxevoute.com/secure/www.luxevoute.com/images/custom/Balenciaga Galet City RH2.jpg
> 
> http://cdn1.ioffer.com/img/item/138/647/425/HlUmKQ1naxf6ZkL.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> so is it pebble? or is there another color thats closer to the "pearl" effect i described? anticipating for my first bal.. please help! thanks!!!! (:


 
I am confident it is a Galet. Here's a picture of mine


----------



## jackietong

*Jira*  ur my BAL Angel!


----------



## aki_sato

Verty - I think this is Seafoam...
I've seen other pics of Isabelli with Seafoam bag..
It's too light to be emerald or mystery green...I think the light just makes it appears so much darker than what it is 


verty said:


> I think it it  Mystery Green or 2003 Emerald. I've never seen such a dark Seafoam before, and it's definitely not Pistachio.


----------



## Jira

jackietong said:


> *Jira*  ur my BAL Angel!



You're welcome!  The Flat Messenger is super cute!


----------



## Jira

verty said:


> I think it it  Mystery Green or 2003 Emerald. I've never seen such a dark Seafoam before, and it's definitely not Pistachio.



Looks like Seafoam to me too, but could it be fake? Are there any other pictures of her with this bag?


----------



## XXAL

thank you Anna! yours look so pretty~ do you have anymore pics??

and thanks to everyone else who helped too(:


----------



## French75

Thanks you *Jira, Aki_sato, Verty *! I think it's seafoam too. I don't have any other pictures unfortunately to check the authenticity.

I have another request, I apologize because I'm pretty sure it has been discussed already (the picture is famous), but I can't find any final identification. It's about the famous red bag from the Sartorialist. I think I read everything about it (from RT Work to 2003 weekender). Can someone confirm, so that I would be sure ? To me it's a weekender, but I'm not sure about the red. Thank you so much !


----------



## Sophia

I think it's a Ruby WE


----------



## verty

Jira said:


> Looks like Seafoam to me too, but could it be fake? Are there any other pictures of her with this bag?



I remember that it was once suggested that it was a fake. I don't remember what the conclusion was on that, though...


----------



## Anna_525

XXAL said:


> thank you Anna! yours look so pretty~ do you have anymore pics??
> 
> and thanks to everyone else who helped too(:


 
I did a reveal when I first got it, not that many pics compared to others' exciting reveals...

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/anyone-around-for-a-reveal-new-arrival-ar-569556-3.html


----------



## luvmychanel

I bought this a year ago in Barney's in Boston but I have no idea what it is called. I love the Bbags and have 6 of them but I don't keep up with styles or colors. This one is different and it's gorgeous. It's not a great pic because of the size restrictions but it has lacy cut outs and no tassels.

Thanks,

Laurel


----------



## NYCavalier

luvmychanel said:


> I bought this a year ago in Barney's in Boston but I have no idea what it is called. I love the Bbags and have 6 of them but I don't keep up with styles or colors. This one is different and it's gorgeous. It's not a great pic because of the size restrictions but it has lacy cut outs and no tassels.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Laurel



The style is Giant Covered Hardware City. Not 100% sure of the color... maybe charbon? It looks brown on my screen... (?)


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

ok i tried to identify the colour of this city   one month ago ...i thought it was noix ,but I AM  not so sure....could it be truffle in your opinion? please help  TIA !


----------



## luvmychanel

Thanks! It's grey but I know that is not the official color.

I hope it's ok not to keep up with names and colors and to just love the bags. My brain is too full to learn more stuff.

Thanks again.

Laurel


----------



## avia

It looks like an '05 caramel.truffle is darker.




CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> ok i tried to identify the colour of this city   one month ago ...i thought it was noix ,but I AM  not so sure....could it be truffle in your opinion? please help  TIA !


----------



## HandbagAngel

Agree with avia.  It sure is not Noix.  It looks 2005 Caramel City to me as welll.


----------



## apple33

This is suppusedly a 2008 Day, the color is called Stone I have been told (a brown/grey color), but I can't find this color in any of the colorcharts, does anyone know, if there is another name - maybe in french - for "Stone"?

TIA!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

HandbagAngel said:


> Agree with avia. It sure is not Noix. It looks 2005 Caramel City to me as welll.


 
thanks *avia and handbagANGEL i thought caramel was lighter *


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

apple33 said:


> This is suppusedly a 2008 Day, the color is called Stone I have been told (a brown/grey color), but I can't find this color in any of the colorcharts, does anyone know, if there is another name - maybe in french - for "Stone"?
> 
> TIA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1103741
> 
> 
> View attachment 1103742
> 
> 
> View attachment 1103743


 uhmm it looks like a galet 09 day to me


----------



## teakrist

can anyone ID this color?? Truffle?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

i just posted the same picture, the bag is a city and colour should be 05 caramel


----------



## teakrist

oh, I totally missed that! sorry 

and thanks


----------



## French75

Thank you Sophia ! I'm hesitating with Rouge Theatre or the 2003 red (could it be pewter hardware on the pic ?). Any other guesses ? 



Sophia said:


> I think it's a Ruby WE


 






[/QUOTE]


----------



## apple33

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> uhmm it looks like a galet 09 day to me



Thanks - but the bag was bought in Barneys in august 2008?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

apple33 said:


> Thanks - but the bag was bought in Barneys in august 2008?


UHMMM  so it can't be galet..the only grey in 2008 was argent , but this looks darker than argent...or maybe it is just the light?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

French75 said:


> Thank you Sophia ! I'm hesitating with Rouge Theatre or the 2003 red (could it be pewter hardware on the pic ?). Any other guesses ?


[/QUOTE]... i also think it is ruby  or rouge theatre, 03 red is much more bright


----------



## French75

Thank you *Chloe* !!! I also checked a lot of browns but couldn't manage to find the perfect match with the bag on the pictures you posted. Caramel seems a little bit light, but I couldn't find a better match...


----------



## apple33

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> UHMMM  so it can't be galet..the only grey in 2008 was argent , but this looks darker than argent...or maybe it is just the light?



Maybe it's a brown bag - and the color has faded a little?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

French75 said:


> Thank you *Chloe* !!! I also checked a lot of browns but couldn't manage to find the perfect match with the bag on the pictures you posted. Caramel seems a little bit light, but I couldn't find a better match...


 you are more than welcome chèrie    thanks for checking for me,a noix city would be perfect for me, i love that creamy cappuccino colour


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

apple33 said:


> Maybe it's a brown bag - and the color has faded a little?


 
it doesn't look   faded, the colour is uniform   ...let's wait for other opinions (are you 100% sure it was bought in 2008 ? )


----------



## ~Glitzy*Glam~

Im so excited I found you guys/girls! So Im Balenciaga bound. I want to purchase..o.k. here comes the questions, a Balenciaga large city with covered hardware in black. I love this bag because of the little lacy looking holes it is lined with. Is there a certain name for this bag? Can I get the large hardware without being covered and the little lacy look trim? TIA! One confused Balenciaga newbie.


----------



## verty

Welcome!

Perforated Bal would be the name


----------



## ~Glitzy*Glam~

verty said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Perforated Bal would be the name


 
Thanks! I actually called Balenciag by my house and will be going to see it in person. The SA has one in Gold and one in Silver avail. Now this is a toughy. I love love them both. I so need opinions on which color hardware I should get. Im so excited!!


----------



## verty

Hmm...
Is this the style you're taking about?
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Link-Product?pid=00505001283471

I'm not overtly familar w/the Perforated styles, but as far as I know this specific style only comes in Giant Covered HW... as the fol
lowing thread states as well:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/balenciaga-perforated-hardware-520200.html

Unless I'm confused, it sounds as if your SA is trying to sell you the GGH or GSH Bal...



~Glitzy*Glam~ said:


> Thanks! I actually called Balenciag by my house and will be going to see it in person. The SA has one in Gold and one in Silver avail. Now this is a toughy. I love love them both. I so need opinions on which color hardware I should get. Im so excited!!


----------



## French75

Noix is lovely !! I think it would look really nice on you !! 
By the way, about the red weekender, I just got a major clue : the pic was posted on May 2007 on the Sartorialist, so it can't be Ruby. I guess it's RT 



CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> you are more than welcome chèrie  thanks for checking for me,a noix city would be perfect for me, i love that creamy cappuccino colour


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thanks  sweetie , i hope to find a noix city soon 

...ohhh  yes that's a gorgeous rouge theatre  weekender then


----------



## Conni618

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> ok i tried to identify the colour of this city   one month ago ...i thought it was noix ,but I AM  not so sure....could it be truffle in your opinion? please help  TIA !



Is it possible that this is Spring 2006 Cognac?
Here's the color:
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=191469&d=1181073069


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

So to make a long story short i am getting a Bal bag for graduation !  I wont be getting it till june but the bag looks as if it is a Extra Large Courier (its huge and has the adjustable strap with the zip top closure) . My parents did a layaway at a consignment shop so i didnt get a chance to snap pics but will in a week or to. Anyways the bag has Orange leather but the body is a flowerly paisley design. The studs on the front of the bag are silver. The orange leather is EXTREMELY bright. Does anyone have a indication of what year this may be from?


----------



## saira1214

Maybe mandarin? 09?


----------



## juicy couture jen

Sounds like you got an 06 Toile Courier with Rouille Trim. 

Congrats! I had this in the day style and it was really lovely, something totally different.


----------



## Anna_525

That is a pretty bag! I saw a similar one in RDC (I think it is a Day). Congratulations!


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

juicy couture jen said:


> Sounds like you got an 06 Toile Courier with Rouille Trim.
> 
> Congrats! I had this in the day style and it was really lovely, something totally different.




i googled it and the pattern came up! very similar i think its that! thanks!! and yes i fell in love because it was so out there!


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

Does anyone know if they can recomend a good sa and  i can get possibley a dustbag and box from Bal NY?


----------



## maxxout

Can anyone ID color and year?  Thanks!!


----------



## Jira

XoJUICYCOUTURE said:


> Does anyone know if they can recomend a good sa and  i can get possibley a dustbag and box from Bal NY?



Hi, please see http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/any-good-sas-out-there-242176.html for SA recommendations. I don't think BalNY will send a dustbag and box separately though. Doesn't hurt to double-check!


----------



## SomethingWitty

Hi there!
Can someone please identify the color of this City? Is it Sanguine? TIA!


----------



## redskater

SomethingWitty said:


> Hi there!
> Can someone please identify the color of this City? Is it Sanguine? TIA!



yep! I got a sanguine city because of this pic!  I love the color.


----------



## SomethingWitty

Thanks redskater!  I agree, it's a gorgeous color!


----------



## mmmsc

Conni618 said:


> Is it possible that this is Spring 2006 Cognac?
> Here's the color:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=191469&d=1181073069


Conni - you got it!! IT IS Cognac from 2006. I have this Cognac city and it rocks


----------



## Conni618

_*mmmsc*_...

  Oooooowheeeee!   Thanks for confirming!  :urock:  It looks like a great color!


----------



## verty

maxxout said:


> View attachment 1105231
> 
> 
> Can anyone ID color and year?  Thanks!!



this looks like 07 Sandstone to me.


----------



## maxxout

verty said:


> this looks like 07 Sandstone to me.



Thanks Verty
I didn't think sandstone was this dark. Do you have one?  Also, like what you have been posting in the celebs with B bags thread.


----------



## verty

maxxout said:


> Thanks Verty
> I didn't think sandstone was this dark. Do you have one?  Also, like what you have been posting in the celebs with B bags thread.



Yup, I have Sandstone. This colored varied - some were lighter than others, and some had pink undertones while others had grey/beige. Mine looks exactly like this one, esp. now that it is broken-in.


----------



## verty

*maxxout* - here are pics of my sandstone for reference.


----------



## maxxout

verty said:


> *maxxout* - here are pics of my sandstone for reference.



Oh thanks so much.  It's a color that looks different every time I see it and now that you tell me that actual bags ARE different I can try to find one with more accuracy.  BTW skinny little bod you have there.  And so generous to send these images. Finally I understand this color!


----------



## verty

^Haha, no worries *maxxout*   it's absolutely a hard color is describe. i got a message from a fellow tpf-er asking me to describe it and it was so hard b/c it changes within each individual bag! i've even seen pics of sandstones on here that look nothing like mine.


----------



## cocoandjen

Can anyone identify this bag?  TIA!!!


----------



## verty

^that looks fake to me... the handles are hw look strange :-| that's an awful pic though...


----------



## Jira

cocoandjen said:


> Can anyone identify this bag?  TIA!!!



^ Agree with *verty* -- this bag is fake.


----------



## cocoandjen

Thanks *verty* and *jira*.  My cousin was sending it to me as a bday gift and sent a pic ahead of time.  Yikes, it's fake -- hope she didn't pay too much for it.


----------



## verty

^Awww  Sorry cocoaandjen.


----------



## eva chang

*Find out which color of balenciaga* 
Hi , all the balenciaga fans , 
Anyone knows which color name and size the balenciaga celebrities carrying ? cuse i really wish can buy the same one. PLEASE HELP!!!!!!


----------



## verty

eva - the ones you circled in red are the ones you want ID i'm assuming?

i'm not familar with the ones the olsens have. but i believe nicole's red bag is a 05 bordeaux city and the blue is a 05 indigo first.


----------



## eva chang

thanks , i will , i need to ID this pic . if any color similer this during 08-09 year ?


----------



## avia

eva chang said:


> *Find out which color of balenciaga*
> Hi , all the balenciaga fans ,
> Anyone knows which color name and size the balenciaga celebrities carrying ? cuse i really wish can buy the same one. PLEASE HELP!!!!!!


 
 The one that the olsens carrying is the goathide weekender!


----------



## verty

eva chang said:


> thanks , i will , i need to ID this pic . if any color similer this during 08-09 year ?



that's the bordeaux 05 city... your best bet for a similar 08-09 color would prob be 08 black cherry. there was a red in 09, but it seems far too bright.


----------



## eva chang

thanks , but i want to buy the new one that i think the 08 black cherry should be out stuff la . anyway .if i want to buy i very deep blue one similer with the B-bag carry by nicole , any choice during 08-09 ? 

1. http://www.bagbliss.com/images/collections/1507.jpg

2. http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Nu4U4v-Cz.../6zMdT1SuzWA/s400/NicoleRichie_Balenciaga.jpg


----------



## eva chang

ITS me again , or maybe like the left pic bag carry by olsen ( i know the bag its not balenciaga but i like the deep blue color .


----------



## verty

^i'm sorry, i don't understand the first sentence in your post concerning the black cherry. are you worried that 08/09 bags will be hard to find? any past season colors are difficult to find as they are retired. even some 09 colors would be difficult to find.

the first bag you just posted isn't blue - it's a black city, which Bal produces every season.

the second is an indigo first - 2008 marine would be the closest, but again, these 08 colors are difficult to find (consignment stores are your best bet). but 2010 "bleu roi" is a dark blue and will be easier to find.


----------



## Katmegdar

Can someone please identify the color of this bag? the seller says is from 07 and it is made in cherve right?
Thanks in advance.
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BALENCIAGA-GIANT-WORK-BAG-/250637109374


----------



## Jira

Katmegdar said:


> Can someone please identify the color of this bag? the seller says is from 07 and it is made in cherve right?
> Thanks in advance.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BALENCIAGA-GIANT-WORK-BAG-/250637109374



Looks like 07 Marine to me


----------



## Jira

eva chang said:


> ITS me again , or maybe like the left pic bag carry by olsen ( i know the bag its not balenciaga but i like the deep blue color .



That's an Hermes bag. The closest Balenciaga color I can think of to that is 2010 Canard.


----------



## Jira

eva chang said:


> thanks , but i want to buy the new one that i think the 08 black cherry should be out stuff la . anyway .if i want to buy i very deep blue one similer with the B-bag carry by nicole , any choice during 08-09 ?
> 
> 1. http://www.bagbliss.com/images/collections/1507.jpg
> 
> 2. http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Nu4U4v-Cz.../6zMdT1SuzWA/s400/NicoleRichie_Balenciaga.jpg



There's 08 Marine or 09 Officier. Please try a search for these two colors in the Reference Library to find pictures


----------



## Katmegdar

Jira said:


> Looks like 07 Marine to me


 
Thanks Jira!! So it must be made with chevre right?


----------



## Jira

Katmegdar said:


> Thanks Jira!! So it must be made with chevre right?



If it is 07 Marine, then yes


----------



## eva chang

Hi girls , i search on the official blanciaga web then i saw the brown color called " 2010 chestnut " , but i really cant find this color in the color chart post by "color by season " and either cant find any color reference in the library . so if any one can tell which color is which maybe anther name you called or any real pic can share in the sunlight ?


----------



## French75

Hi Eva, it's Chataigne in french


----------



## kaeleigh

Hello- Can anyone help identify this City please?   Year and color
Thanks!


----------



## Jira

kaeleigh said:


> Hello- Can anyone help identify this City please?   Year and color
> Thanks!



Hi, do you have any more pictures? Or the paper tags for this bag? With the flash, it's very hard to tell. Does the mirror that came with this bag have a pocket on the back? If not, then it's from F/W 08 and after. At this point, I think it could be Ruby, Sang, Vermillon, or even Tomato.


----------



## eva chang

thanks !


----------



## eva chang

the color called "10 castanga" is similier carbon ? then what called in french ?


----------



## kaeleigh

Jira said:


> Hi, do you have any more pictures? Or the paper tags for this bag? With the flash, it's very hard to tell. Does the mirror that came with this bag have a pocket on the back? If not, then it's from F/W 08 and after. At this point, I think it could be Ruby, Sang, Vermillon, or even Tomato.


 
Hello- I got it yesterday at Closetboston, it is a high end consignment store in Boston.  It did not come with the paper tag or the mirror. The red is a true red, just a little darker than a Cola-Cola label.

Here are more pictures without the flash: Thanks for your help


----------



## Jira

kaeleigh said:


> Hello- I got it yesterday at Closetboston, it is a high end consignment store in Boston.  It did not come with the paper tag or the mirror. The red is a true red, just a little darker than a Cola-Cola label.
> 
> Here are more pictures without the flash: Thanks for your help



Looks like 2010 Sang to me


----------



## projectmiumiu

Hi, please help to identify the actual colour/season of this city. It's orange but is there an actual name for this colour? Thanks very much!


----------



## Conni618

projectmiumiu said:


> Hi, please help to identify the actual colour/season of this city. It's orange but is there an actual name for this colour? Thanks very much!



If you search in the Reference Library, you will see on the board of swatches for s/s 2010, a color called Tomate (Orange).  

I haven't seen a photo of a bag this color yet, but I'm sure someone has posted one somewhere!


----------



## pandaey3z

Hi!  I think this color is canard, but I'm not 100%... can someone please confirm?


















thanks!


----------



## asin

Hi, can someone please identify this City for me? In person it is an orangey red. In pictures it's a pumpkin color! I've tried to capture the bag in different lighting.  I'm finding it very difficult to capture its true color on camera, but it's almost like the picture of the coral, haha.


----------



## suchagirl

asin said:


> Hi, can someone please identify this City for me? In person it is an orangey red. In pictures it's a pumpkin color! I've tried to capture the bag in different lighting.  I'm finding it very difficult to capture its true color on camera, but it's almost like the picture of the coral, haha.




Hi asin - It's vermilion aka coral red from s/s 2008.  I have a work and it's exactly the color of the coral you posted   Pretty bag, congrats!
oh, and ps, I find it IMPOSSIBLE to capture the true color in pics too!


----------



## MAGJES

^^^I have this bag also *Asin* - It's 2008 Coral/Vermillion.


----------



## asin

Thank you!  I have one more question - is this bag in agneau leather?


----------



## HandbagAngel

asin said:


> Thank you! I have one more question - is this bag in agneau leather?


 
Yes, it is in agneau leather.


----------



## meowmeow

Can someone identify this style for me? Would like to know dimension, shoulder strap length, etc. Would love to see modelling pic if possible too!

Thanks!


----------



## KayMomto3

meowmeow said:


> Can someone identify this style for me? Would like to know dimension, shoulder strap length, etc. Would love to see modelling pic if possible too!
> 
> Thanks!



That looks like a Chic to me. If you do a search I am sure the info you need will pop up.


----------



## mdiliev

Hi
I bought this Balenciaga City from a reputable online retailer. The first time they sent me the wrong colour (I ordered Anthracite and received sky blue one). Which colour is the one I have now? Could you please look at the photos below? I am a bit worried as the paper states anthracite but it could be from another bag. And, I have never seen the colour to be stated as that it the paper?
http://ilievfamily.multiply.com/photos/album/5/Balenciaga


----------



## mere girl

mdiliev said:


> Hi
> I bought this Balenciaga City from a reputable online retailer. The first time they sent me the wrong colour (I ordered Anthracite and received sky blue one). Which colour is the one I have now? Could you please look at the photos below? I am a bit worried as the paper states anthracite but it could be from another bag. And, I have never seen the colour to be stated as that it the paper?
> http://ilievfamily.multiply.com/photos/album/5/Balenciaga


 
Hi there - yes this is anthracite - Koodos bags always have the colour stated on the tag! _good luck in your listing!_


----------



## capbaggirl

Hi Guys, I'm interested in buying this bag from eBay, could someone pls let me model, year, type of leather etc, TIA

Item Name: $3270 BALENCIAGA 2DIE4  blk leather limited bag purse

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/3270-BALENCI...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ad920ab00


----------



## Jira

pandaey3z said:


> Hi!  I think this color is canard, but I'm not 100%... can someone please confirm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!



Do you have larger pictures? So far it does look like Canard to me.


----------



## Jira

meowmeow said:


> Can someone identify this style for me? Would like to know dimension, shoulder strap length, etc. Would love to see modelling pic if possible too!
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, it's called the Chic. Dimension info can be found here. For modeling pictures, please try searching for "chic" within the thread. If you also search for "chic" in the main Bal forum, you'll find more threads


----------



## Jira

capbaggirl said:


> Hi Guys, I'm interested in buying this bag from eBay, could someone pls let me model, year, type of leather etc, TIA
> 
> Item Name: $3270 BALENCIAGA 2DIE4  blk leather limited bag purse
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/3270-BALENCI...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ad920ab00



Sorry, I'm not familiar with this style. Hopefully someone else can chime in.


----------



## Conni618

Help!!  Can someone venture a best guess as to what color this bag is??

I just won a Weekender that has me completely stumped.  In the seller's photos, it looks very much like the color in the Getty Image.  When I search our threads, I can't find a blue that looks like this _*and*_ also has bright, deep blue zipper tape.

I'd copy the ebay photos, but I can't figure out how to do that since they changed their listing photos..  Here is one of the pics she sent me though....


----------



## Jira

Conni618 said:


> Help!!  Can someone venture a best guess as to what color this bag is??
> 
> I just won a Weekender that has me completely stumped.  In the seller's photos, it looks very much like the color in the Getty Image.  When I search our threads, I can't find a blue that looks like this _*and*_ also has bright, deep blue zipper tape.
> 
> I'd copy the ebay photos, but I can't figure out how to do that since they changed their listing photos..  Here is one of the pics she sent me though....



Hi Conni, I think I see PH? Could it be 03 Jean Blue?


----------



## French75

Is it this one ?
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-HUGE...m&pt=Men_s_Accessories_UK&hash=item27b1e66d9a














Conni618 said:


> Help!! Can someone venture a best guess as to what color this bag is??
> 
> I just won a Weekender that has me completely stumped. In the seller's photos, it looks very much like the color in the Getty Image. When I search our threads, I can't find a blue that looks like this _*and*_ also has bright, deep blue zipper tape.
> 
> I'd copy the ebay photos, but I can't figure out how to do that since they changed their listing photos.. Here is one of the pics she sent me though....


----------



## lavie

hi. could someone help with the colour of this twiggy?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280511426730&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123

i'm hoping it might be 05 caramel? but it seems a little too dark for it?
thanks!


----------



## Conni618

Jira said:


> Hi Conni, I think I see PH? Could it be 03 Jean Blue?



AAAAAAAAaaaaccckkk!  No you sweet thang!!  I'm not THAT lucky!  It's a men's WE...  

The color is puzzling me, because it is that straight blue...rather than purple tinged or green tinged...etc..


----------



## Conni618

French75 said:


> Is it this one ?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-HUGE...m&pt=Men_s_Accessories_UK&hash=item27b1e66d9a



Yes!!  
Now you have to tell me how you were able to copy the photos!  When I right-click on them, I only get the choice to save the entire web page, not the pictures.

Any ideas about the color???  I am wondering if she used a flash on some of them.  

She said her boyfriend thinks he bought it sometime in early 09.  But he isn't sure and neither is she.  All that does is confuse me, because there doesn't seem to be a recent blue anything like this.


----------



## Conni618

lavie said:


> hi. could someone help with the colour of this twiggy?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280511426730&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123
> 
> i'm hoping it might be 05 caramel? but it seems a little too dark for it?
> thanks!



Here is the blind, leading the blind.  I can tell you what it isn't.  It definitely isn't 05 Caramel.  You are right, it is much darker than Caramel.  Also darker than 06 Camel.  Is it possible it's a newer bag, maybe Saddle?

Compare the zipper tape and handle laces to Saddle, I haven't done that.  I think it's too warm for Cognac.


----------



## lavie

Conni618 said:


> Here is the blind, leading the blind.  I can tell you what it isn't.  It definitely isn't 05 Caramel.  You are right, it is much darker than Caramel.  Also darker than 06 Camel.  Is it possible it's a newer bag, maybe Saddle?
> 
> Compare the zipper tape and handle laces to Saddle, I haven't done that.  I think it's too warm for Cognac.



Thanks Conni - I was hoping someone might be able to recognize it right away if they had a bag of the same colour.  
I just won the bag on ebay and will take more photos of it when it arrives and hopefully be able to capture the true colour then. I should also be able to tell whether its chevre or agneau and hopefully narrow down the list =)


----------



## aki_sato

*Connie*, I am like Jira - I am seeing PH too..
One some pics, it does look like brass but on some pics it's PH - the pewter really pops (pic #2)
Seller also says it's silver hardware..hmmm..

I think it's not 03 Blue Jean but rather *04 DT* 

Another thing I notice is that, the interior tag doesn't have the black thread on the top but rather the blue..
I am having my 04 DT on my laps now - and this little MU also has blue thread on the interior tag too  

Ack ack ack! I am so excited for you *Connie*!!!

I read from your post above, the seller said the bf reckons it's 2009 - so like you said, there is no blue like that in 2009...My heart is beating fast here Connie - that bag has PH and it might be an 04 DT!!! 



Conni618 said:


> AAAAAAAAaaaaccckkk!  No you sweet thang!!  I'm not THAT lucky!  It's a men's WE...
> 
> The color is puzzling me, because it is that straight blue...rather than purple tinged or green tinged...etc..


----------



## redskater

lavie said:


> hi. could someone help with the colour of this twiggy?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280511426730&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123
> 
> i'm hoping it might be 05 caramel? but it seems a little too dark for it?
> thanks!



I'm guessing 06 truffle, the mirror has the pocket, so chevre.


----------



## aki_sato

Okie...I found another thing:
Here is the pic of the back of my 04 DT MU, note the last 6 digits nos. 213048

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1117819&stc=1&d=1275357190

This WE also has the same 6 digits no!
213048 (last pic on the auction)

So I think this is indeed an 04 DT *Connie*! 

OMG!!!
I am so so excited for you!



Conni618 said:


> AAAAAAAAaaaaccckkk!  No you sweet thang!!  I'm not THAT lucky!  It's a men's WE...
> 
> The color is puzzling me, because it is that straight blue...rather than purple tinged or green tinged...etc..


----------



## vivian1976

please help to identigy this b bag tks a lot

i found my bbag one part is different with others
one part of the b bag in deep inside pocket 
did 2008 giant work series have different design
please help me to check i was so worried about this


----------



## vivian1976

please help to identigy this b bag tks a lot

i found my bbag one part is different with others
one part of the b bag in deep inside pocket 
did 2008 giant work series have different design
please help me to check i was so worried about this


----------



## French75

*Connie618*, lucky you !! Thankfully it wasn't a 03 blue jean, because I would have started to cry  Blue Jean Weekender is my ulimate HG, I've been checking if one shows up everyday on the internet for months 
I remember having spotted the bag you won, but noticed it was different. Thanks *Aki_Sato* for the identification !
I almost panicked when I saw the pic of Kate Moss


----------



## Conni618

_*Jira, French, sweet Aki!*_  You girls are the nicest, kindest ever!   You are making me feel so loved that you want me to have snagged one of those unimaginable Holy Grails!!  

Now I really don't care what it is... I'm so happy that you all are hoping for such nice things for me!  

I honestly can't imagine that it is a vintage bag, but I'm wondering if possibly it might be a faded Blueberry??  Although, I've never seen a photo of a Blueberry bag that doesn't have at least some wrinkles and a lot more variation and highlights in the color.  This one is very smooth, and the color seems almost too even.

Also I couldn't find any reference to it at all, but I'm dying to know when Bal first started making Weekenders...especially the Men's Weekender.  I suspect it was quite a bit later than the first Woman's WE.

It's coming from London, so it may be a while.  I'll definitely get some shots posted when I get it in my paws.  

Thank you all for all the love and good vibes!


----------



## mere girl

Conni618 said:


> _*Jira, French, sweet Aki!*_ You girls are the nicest, kindest ever! You are making me feel so loved that you want me to have snagged one of those unimaginable Holy Grails!!
> 
> Now I really don't care what it is... I'm so happy that you all are hoping for such nice things for me!
> 
> I honestly can't imagine that it is a vintage bag, but I'm wondering if possibly it might be a faded Blueberry?? Although, I've never seen a photo of a Blueberry bag that doesn't have at least some wrinkles and a lot more variation and highlights in the color. This one is very smooth, and the color seems almost too even.
> 
> Also I couldn't find any reference to it at all, but I'm dying to know when Bal first started making Weekenders...especially the Men's Weekender. I suspect it was quite a bit later than the first Woman's WE.
> 
> It's coming from London, so it may be a while. I'll definitely get some shots posted when I get it in my paws.
> 
> Thank you all for all the love and good vibes!


 
congratulations!!! I've kept an eye on this listing - the lady works in fashion and always has some fabulous things for sale (she's on my favourites) she's a lovely seller so you'll have no problems! well done!


----------



## Conni618

mere girl said:


> congratulations!!! I've kept an eye on this listing - the lady works in fashion and always has some fabulous things for sale (she's on my favourites) she's a lovely seller so you'll have no problems! well done!



Thank you!  I think next time I need some good wishes and affection, I'm going to post another mystery bag!!  

I appreciate your input about the seller.  She seems lovely, but really doesn't seem to know as much as we do about Bal bags...  But then sometimes I think Bal doesn't know as much about Bal bags as some of the girls on these threads!


----------



## Conni618

lavie said:


> hi. could someone help with the colour of this twiggy?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280511426730&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123
> 
> i'm hoping it might be 05 caramel? but it seems a little too dark for it?
> thanks!



Maybe it is Cognac.  Compare it to this shot of a Cognac WE (swiped from Bonanzle..hope it's okay).


----------



## Conni618

aki_sato said:


> Okie...I found another thing:
> Here is the pic of the back of my 04 DT MU, note the last 6 digits nos. 213048
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1117819&stc=1&d=1275357190
> 
> This WE also has the same 6 digits no!
> 213048 (last pic on the auction)
> 
> So I think this is indeed an 04 DT *Connie*!
> 
> OMG!!!
> I am so so excited for you!



Aki, you are such a love!  I think your Turquoise MU is deeper and more vivid.  But I'm wishing an 04 Dark Turquoise Weekender falls into* your *lap!


----------



## Conni618

vivian1976 said:


> please help to identigy this b bag tks a lot
> 
> i found my bbag one part is different with others
> one part of the b bag in deep inside pocket
> did 2008 giant work series have different design
> please help me to check i was so worried about this



I'm sorry, I can't help.  I have never had a Giant Hardware Work.  Someone else might be able to help.

Please see photos in post _*#2036*_


----------



## aki_sato

*Vivian* - my raisin city from 2009 has a deeper pocket in comparo to my other earlier bags..
I think Bal just made it like that..

You perhaps want to post this also on the 'Authenticate it...' thread to get a confo about the authenticity of the bag 


vivian1976 said:


> please help to identigy this b bag tks a lot
> 
> i found my bbag one part is different with others
> one part of the b bag in deep inside pocket
> did 2008 giant work series have different design
> please help me to check i was so worried about this


----------



## aki_sato

*French* - you are too cute!!!
I have never seen an 03 BJ WE but with your passion over it, I hope someday we will see it on you!!! 

Oh I hope I identified this bag correctly otherwise I will be so upset and hitting my head on the brickwall!!!
So let's wait until Connie receives the beauty and it turned out to be the elusive 04 DT 


French75 said:


> *Connie618*, lucky you !! Thankfully it wasn't a 03 blue jean, because I would have started to cry  Blue Jean Weekender is my ulimate HG, I've been checking if one shows up everyday on the internet for months
> I remember having spotted the bag you won, but noticed it was different. Thanks *Aki_Sato* for the identification !
> I almost panicked when I saw the pic of Kate Moss


----------



## aki_sato

*Connie* - you are loved! 
You are one of the most dearest person with such a dear heart and funny wits! I still adore your khakism obssesion! 

I was really afraid to hope too because the bag seems to be such a amazing condition for anything from 2004!
I really hope this is an 04 DT!!!! - As I am really worried that I identified this incorrectly!

but in my heart, I am hoping this is an 04 DT..

My 04 DT also has the following characters:
1. smooth leather
2. even colour

When I bought my DT, it was in brand new condition (never unworn - I couldn't believe it!) but then again, I have had mine for almost 2 years now and not once I used it too 
proly' all this DT items have similar destiny - they are too pretty to be used 



Conni618 said:


> _*Jira, French, sweet Aki!*_  You girls are the nicest, kindest ever!   You are making me feel so loved that you want me to have snagged one of those unimaginable Holy Grails!!
> 
> Now I really don't care what it is... I'm so happy that you all are hoping for such nice things for me!
> 
> I honestly can't imagine that it is a vintage bag, but I'm wondering if possibly it might be a faded Blueberry??  Although, I've never seen a photo of a Blueberry bag that doesn't have at least some wrinkles and a lot more variation and highlights in the color.  This one is very smooth, and the color seems almost too even.
> 
> Also I couldn't find any reference to it at all, but I'm dying to know when Bal first started making Weekenders...especially the Men's Weekender.  I suspect it was quite a bit later than the first Woman's WE.
> 
> It's coming from London, so it may be a while.  I'll definitely get some shots posted when I get it in my paws.
> 
> Thank you all for all the love and good vibes!


----------



## aki_sato

*Connie* - you are too sweet! 

Proly the pics make this DT seems more subdued that IRL..

Thank you for the sweet wish!
I am content if it lands on _*your*_ laps!! 


Conni618 said:


> Aki, you are such a love!  I think your Turquoise MU is deeper and more vivid.  But I'm wishing an 04 Dark Turquoise Weekender falls into* your *lap!


----------



## mere girl

Conni618 said:


> Aki, you are such a love! I think your Turquoise MU is deeper and more vivid. But I'm wishing an 04 Dark Turquoise Weekender falls into* your *lap!


 
there is a marine MU on ebay at the moment (08) that looks very much like the blue of the weekender that *Conni618* won??
I am certainly not an expert tho!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Balenciaga-Ma...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3a5b7cb984


----------



## French75

*aki_sato *here's the only 03 blue jean WE that has been spotted for years !! A lovely TPFer got one in 2006 !! Check that old thread lol. I want the same one !! She told me she has never seen another one since...

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/2003-blue-weekender-bag-52681.html


----------



## nason3

I keep seeing this bag charm in pictures all over this forum. Is it one that Bal makes? If not, does anyone know who does make it? I think it is too cute!


----------



## Conni618

mere girl said:


> there is a marine MU on ebay at the moment (08) that looks very much like the blue of the weekender that *Conni618* won??
> I am certainly not an expert tho!
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Balenciaga-Ma...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3a5b7cb984



Aha!  Thank you!  Good sleuthing!   Marine would make more sense if it really was purchased only a year ago.  Originally I thought it was Marine 08.  All the other photos I saw were so much darker and had a hint of purple.  This is the first picture I've seen that looks like the same blue.  

I hope when I see it, I'll know!


----------



## Conni618

French75 said:


> *aki_sato *here's the only 03 blue jean WE that has been spotted for years !! A lovely TPFer got one in 2006 !! Check that old thread lol. I want the same one !! She told me she has never seen another one since...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/2003-blue-weekender-bag-52681.html



Holy moley!!!  I can see why you are obsessed!  Such a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Jira

Let us know when you get it Conni!!


----------



## Jira

nason3 said:


> I keep seeing this bag charm in pictures all over this forum. Is it one that Bal makes? If not, does anyone know who does make it? I think it is too cute!



Hi, this charm is not Balenciaga. More info on where to buy one can be found here.


----------



## Conni618

Jira said:


> Let us know when you get it Conni!!



Absolutely!  It is always hard to wait...this one is especially hard!


----------



## mdiliev

mere girl said:


> Hi there - yes this is anthracite - Koodos bags always have the colour stated on the tag! _good luck in your listing!_



Many thanks


----------



## capbaggirl

Hi can anyone tell me what year & colour this bag is, I've just asked the as well, but i thought I may get some help here, thanks again.

Item Name: 100% Authentic NEW  Balenciaga Green City Bag Purse GSH 
    Item # 10575807
    Seller ID: tim0nyc
    Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tim0n..._Bag_Purse_GSH


----------



## HandbagAngel

capbaggirl said:


> Hi can anyone tell me what year & colour this bag is, I've just asked the as well, but i thought I may get some help here, thanks again.
> 
> Item Name: 100% Authentic NEW Balenciaga Green City Bag Purse GSH
> Item # 10575807
> Seller ID: tim0nyc
> Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tim0n..._Bag_Purse_GSH


 

It looks 2008 Evergreen to me.


----------



## capbaggirl

HandbagAngel said:


> It looks 2008 Evergreen to me.



Thanks again, HandBagAngel. I was hoping that it was the evergreen!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

hi gals... i need your help ....

please can you id the green (doN'T care of style!) of miroslava duma's bag?  it looks 04 khaki to me .... 

what do you think?  TIA!


----------



## French75

Could it be light olive (origan of S/S 2006) ?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thanks french ..i am thinking olive 05 or khaki 04 ....


----------



## KayMomto3

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> hi gals... i need your help ....
> 
> please can you id the green (doN'T care of style!) of miroslava duma's bag?  it looks 04 khaki to me ....
> 
> what do you think?  TIA!



I don't think it is Khaki, I think it is more likely 05 Olive.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thanks for your help!!!


----------



## SomethingWitty

Just saw Chloeglamour's post -
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ags-pictures-only-12040-176.html#post15515302

What color is this City - Sang or Purpre?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

it is sang or ruby  very difficult to say...not pourpre for sure(it is darker)


----------



## SomethingWitty

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> it is sang or ruby  very difficult to say...not pourpre for sure(it is darker)


You're right! It could very well be Ruby, I think it's a blue red.


----------



## Blo0ondi

can anyone tell the name of this bag and if it a classic one and the price?


----------



## Conni618

^^^

I'm sorry, I've stared at it till my eyes teared up...The only thing I can see for ALMOST sure, is that it has a single handle like the Day or Hobo.  Also, it might have Giant Gold Hardware.   I just can't see it well enough to really venture a guess..  Maybe someone else has a lighter monitor...


----------



## Conni618

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> hi gals... i need your help ....
> 
> please can you id the green (doN'T care of style!) of miroslava duma's bag?  it looks 04 khaki to me ....
> 
> what do you think?  TIA!



I don't know either, but I do remember a thread with lots of guessing about this bag about a year ago.  I think there were other photos of it.  If I can find it, I'll post a link.  

EDIT:  Well, I found one reference to it, but I remember a much longer, more involved discussion...just can't find it.  The photo on post #625 shows the bag looking a little darker, but that's not surprising since all these colors are chameleons.   
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...is-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784-41.html

If forced to guess, I think I'd guess 04 Khaki.  I think the Khaki color is the most illusive of all.  Aki and I had some fun finding amazingly different looking shots of our Khaki bags not too long ago.


----------



## Blo0ondi

Conni618 said:


> ^^^
> 
> I'm sorry, I've stared at it till my eyes teared up...The only thing I can see for ALMOST sure, is that it has a single handle like the Day or Hobo. Also, it might have Giant Gold Hardware. I just can't see it well enough to really venture a guess.. Maybe someone else has a lighter monitor...


 
these r some pics i uploaded.. i sent balenciaga an email asking about the bag but they did nt reply yet..


----------



## littlerock

Conni618 said:


> ^^^
> 
> I'm sorry, I've stared at it till my eyes teared up...The only thing I can see for ALMOST sure, is that it has a single handle like the Day or Hobo.  Also, it might have Giant Gold Hardware.   I just can't see it well enough to really venture a guess..  Maybe someone else has a lighter monitor...



Pretty sure are buttons rather than GH. I've personally never seen this bag before. It doesn't have any normal Balenciaga characteristics..


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Conni618 said:


> I don't know either, but I do remember a thread with lots of guessing about this bag about a year ago. I think there were other photos of it. If I can find it, I'll post a link.
> 
> EDIT: Well, I found one reference to it, but I remember a much longer, more involved discussion...just can't find it. The photo on post #625 shows the bag looking a little darker, but that's not surprising since all these colors are chameleons.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...is-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784-41.html
> 
> If forced to guess, I think I'd guess 04 Khaki. I think the Khaki color is the most illusive of all. Aki and I had some fun finding amazingly different looking shots of our Khaki bags not too long ago.


 thank you so much CONNI:kiss:...i also noticed a different colour saturation in khaki bags....i felt in love with delmilano khaki MU, that's the perfect green !!

edit: ohh  according to aki and  chaoyichien ,miroslava duma's bag could be a fake? *_*


----------



## Blo0ondi

littlerock said:


> Pretty sure are buttons rather than GH. I've personally never seen this bag before. It doesn't have any normal Balenciaga characteristics..


 well i saw this bag in bag that style and it was written that ashley is wearing a multicolor balenciaga


----------



## Conni618

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> thank you so much CONNI:kiss:...i also noticed a different colour saturation in khaki bags....i felt in love with delmilano khaki MU, that's the perfect green !!
> 
> edit: ohh  according to aki and  chaoyichien ,miroslava duma's bag could be a fake? *_*




I can't find the other references to this bag, but I remember another thread that had more photos of her with this bag, some of which did look wonky.  I remember thinking it looked odd.  I wish I could find it.


----------



## pghandbag

Curious about this non-moto older season Bal. Any info on the style name would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## juicy couture jen

Blo0ondi said:


> these r some pics i uploaded.. i sent balenciaga an email asking about the bag but they did nt reply yet..



I think its from the "Boxwood" line.


----------



## KayMomto3

juicy couture jen said:


> I think its from the "Boxwood" line.



Cool well spotted 

http://coolspotters.com/handbags/balenciaga-boxwood-bag/photos_videos#medium-635657


----------



## HandbagAngel

On the celebrity subforum, there is a better picture to show this bag.


----------



## jimmy

Anyone know which size Bal this is and the colour? 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ah-Jessica-Parker-dresses-trainers-jeans.html


----------



## KayMomto3

jimmy said:


> Anyone know which size Bal this is and the colour?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ah-Jessica-Parker-dresses-trainers-jeans.html



That looks like a weekender.

Color - could be 07 anthracite or maybe marine.


----------



## beauxgoris

SomethingWitty said:


> Just saw Chloeglamour's post -
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ags-pictures-only-12040-176.html#post15515302
> 
> What color is this City - Sang or Purpre?



^^Looks like Ruby to me.


----------



## avia

ITA! its a Ruby!!




beauxgoris said:


> ^^Looks like Ruby to me.


----------



## AlvaroKruse

I really love this color, but i dont know the name. I checked Balenciaga's web and i didnt find nothing  I know that the model is the 'Giant Part Time' because i've a 'Giant Work' in very dark brown 





Thanks!!


----------



## MissPrivé

Looks like a galet RGGH City to me...


----------



## purses & pugs

AlvaroKruse said:


> I really love this color, but i dont know the name. I checked Balenciaga's web and i didnt find nothing  I know that the model is the 'Giant Part Time' because i've a 'Giant Work' in very dark brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



This is probaly an 09 Galet SGH City. It is not a PT because the PT has a sewing in the middle and the City has not


----------



## leikili

Do you know what is the color of this bag? I think it is a very nice brown!
http://www.theblondesalad.com/2010/06/new-balenciaga-baby.html
Thanks!


----------



## French75

*leikili*, I think it's Chataigne (2009)


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

MissPrivé;15571554 said:
			
		

> Looks like a galet RGGH City to me...


balenciaga never created this combo it is a galet giant silver city , i am 100-% sure


----------



## Aarponen

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> balenciaga never created this combo it is a galet giant silver city , i am 100-% sure


 
Yes it is, agree 100%


----------



## ladycornflake

I received my long awaiting first Bbag today and I am very confused.

When I rang the shop (Selfridges), I was told the colour on the tag said electric blue. This had me quite excited and I was even more so when I saw some of the gorgeous pics on here!!

Now I received my bag and it is such a purply, cornflower blue that I am really a bit let down. It is very pretty, but I had my heart set on a really bright colour.
The reason I am so confused is because I know EB was a 2008 colour, but this bag has no tag stating colour at all (and the SA plainly told me it had a tag which said electric blue). My tag just says that it is agneau and a 2010 colour...??!! I have looked through the 2010 colours and I cannot see which colour it could be!! I know the tag matches the bag because the heatstamp inside is the same number. Am I just being thick because the bleu roi is 2010, but doesn't really look purply to me? I really want to know what colour my bag is!!!

I know that I have gotten a bargain because I only paid £745 (not £795 as they are priced now) for the bag because it was meant to be a 2008 colour (am assuming £745 is 2008 pricing) and got a bit more of as well for some tiny scratches on the back.

Help me with the colour please! My pics are rubbish and I'm not sure they'll help much!
Oh and there's a 1 for S/S next to 2010 on the tag.


----------



## saira1214

Sounds like you got outremer!! I have one it is a gorgeous pop of color, much more so than EB, IMO!


----------



## viewwing

Sounds like an outremer to me. The 1 means S/S like you said and it's 2010. The only blue in 2010 s/s is outremer.


----------



## ladycornflake

I am going to take a few pics with flash and see if the colour is the same as the photos I've seen. It really is quite purple here to me.


----------



## saira1214

Yes, Outremer is a purplish blue


----------



## MAGJES

Definitely sounds like Outremer .


----------



## Livia1

Yup, sounds like Outremer. I'd be dissapointed to as I don't think Outremer is anywhere near EB.


----------



## ladycornflake

I took a photo with the flash and it does look more like Outremer. I have matched up the colour on the inside tag...4363, which is officially Outremer.
Mystery solved then...thanks guys!! 
I am now quite excited that I got a new season bag for a bargain. I paid £115 less than I would have had the SA not made an obvious mistake!

I am a bit disappointed still, but I am going to look for the EB in a city.


----------



## REREsaurus

Don't be disappointed, Outremer is so so beautiful. I hope you find good use for her even though you really wanted EB.

I've owned both and MUCH prefer the Outremer to the EB.


----------



## Livia1

As long as you love it


----------



## MissPrivé

I'm a newbie! Just tryin to help!! But thanks for the info!


----------



## Anna_525

Post pics, please! I hope you end up liking the bag even if it's not electric blue! Outremer is a bright color, too, in my opinion! A very sought-after one, too.


----------



## LittleMissBags

For some reason, Selfridges give all the Bal colours a different description - they did call Outremer electric blue this season! 

Enjoy your new Day


----------



## mzedith

will you be posting pics?


----------



## TMitch6542

viewwing said:


> Sounds like an outremer to me. The 1 means S/S like you said and it's 2010. The only blue in 2010 s/s is outremer.


 
Isn't Canard s/S 2010.  It's blue.  Outremer is a bright pop of blue.  If your bag is bright, then I'm guessing Outremer.  If it is darker with teal undertones, then it is probably Canard.

I've added photos of both.  Neither is a great representation of the color but you can get the idea.


----------



## foxymom

wow! you got a great bargain!

i personally like outremer than electric blue. outremer is a more pop color actually. electric blue, despite the name is a more subdued blue. so if you really want pop then outremer is the better choice. but outremer does have that purple hue


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ I agree! Outremer has more depths than Electric Blue. But that's just my opinion! Important thing is you have to love it!

Congratulations!


----------



## eva chang

Plesae ID the bag carry by mary-kate olsen . It 2010 Maldives ( or i saw some color named papeete ) ?


----------



## eva chang

Please ID the color and year of this pre-owned bag , thanks


----------



## H2O

i like the style and would like to know the seasons/colors/viability
thanks


----------



## lavie

Could someone identify this bag? Is it real?  : http://www.theblondesalad.com/2010/02/i-love-wearing-grey.html

As described by the blogger - It's a grey part time .. but I don't recall there being a grey part time with feet?


----------



## ladycornflake

Okay, a quick pic of my Outremer and she is really growing on me. Took her out this morning and she is just so beautiful!!!

The photos I took with flash all made the bag look bright blue, but the purple undertones are really gorgeous!


----------



## French75

it's 2008 Argent



lavie said:


> Could someone identify this bag? Is it real? : http://www.theblondesalad.com/2010/02/i-love-wearing-grey.html
> 
> As described by the blogger - It's a grey part time .. but I don't recall there being a grey part time with feet?


----------



## French75

I think it's her 2004 Pistachio



eva chang said:


> Plesae ID the bag carry by mary-kate olsen . It 2010 Maldives ( or i saw some color named papeete ) ?


----------



## eva chang

I thinkit will be easyer that i found the tag is "2008 3 " ,so it charbon or black cherry ?


----------



## eva chang

eva chang said:


> Please ID the color and year of this pre-owned bag , thanks


 
I think its will be easyer that i found the tag " 2008 3 " so its charbon or black cheery color ? thanks for your help ! and it could be fack ?


----------



## Conni618

^^^

*eva*...of those two colors, your bag is definitely Charbon.  

If you are worried about authenticity, post photos of the inside tag, front and back, and a rivet (back of the stud at the base of the handle) on the _Authenticate This Balenciaga_ thread.


----------



## eva chang

got it , i will ....thanks !


----------



## juicy couture jen

HandbagAngel said:


> On the celebrity subforum, there is a better picture to show this bag.



Bluefly has the brown one for sale right now:
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-grey-woven-raffia-shoulder-bag/SEARCH/307169401/detail.fly


----------



## minababe

is this one a work? I saw it yesterday at the mall. really like the colour and style. the leather was soo soft.


----------



## vlb1238

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...69279&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
Hello! Does anyone know the Stlye (name) and age of this Balenciaga?  Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Anna_525

*vlb1238*, I could not find it in this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-style-reference/balenciaga-non-motorcycle-style-bags-139431.html

Anyone? Maybe it IS called a doctor tote! Seems like a variation of the whistle bag!


----------



## Metteandersen

Hi girlies

I´m new to the Bworld but I already loooooove the bags

Could someone tell me what the colour of this bag is called? Is it "Sorbet"?

http://www.trendsales.dk/annoncer/ba...0&sort=&status=

I´m really sorry if this isn´t posted the right way or in a wrong forum. Just comment and I´ll remove it.

Mette


----------



## Anna_525

*Metteandersen*, it's hard to tell with the lighting but it can either be a sorbet or bubblegum.


----------



## Metteandersen

Anna_525 said:


> *Metteandersen*, it's hard to tell with the lighting but it can either be a sorbet or bubblegum.


 

Thank you so much for your suggestion Anna. I´ll pass it on


----------



## Livia1

Metteandersen said:


> Hi girlies
> 
> I´m new to the Bworld but I already loooooove the bags
> 
> Could someone tell me what the colour of this bag is called? Is it "Sorbet"?
> 
> http://www.trendsales.dk/annoncer/ba...0&sort=&status=
> 
> I´m really sorry if this isn´t posted the right way or in a wrong forum. Just comment and I´ll remove it.
> 
> Mette



Again, I would say either Bubblegum or Framboise.
The handles have darkened so it couldn't possibly be Sorbet already


----------



## Metteandersen

Livia1 said:


> Again, I would say either Bubblegum or Framboise.
> The handles have darkened so it couldn't possibly be Sorbet already


 

Okay, thank you so much. I´ll pass it on Have a nice weekend!


----------



## dorasonia

Please help identify the color of this bag, it didn't come with the year card. Thanks in advance


----------



## *iFitt

Is this Work Cyclade?


----------



## Livia1

^ No, it's 05 Turquoise. But Cyclade is the closest imo


----------



## Fashion1

Can someone help? Is there a separate style called the Office that is separate from the Work, or is the Work sometimes called an office? Thanks!


----------



## Livia1

Fashion1 said:


> Can someone help? Is there a separate style called the Office that is separate from the Work, or is the Work sometimes called an office? Thanks!



There is a style called Office. It is sort of a square bowler, if that makes sense.


Or am I mistaken ... now I'm unsure  Was that just called the Bowling?!
Sorry, I'm no help.


----------



## Fashion1

Lol! Thanks I'll do a search and see what i can find


----------



## Livia1

^ I'm sure someone will know


----------



## Conni618

The Work and the Office are used interchangeably.  They are the same bag for sure.


----------



## Fashion1

Thanks everyone. So, what is this bag? It was described as a Work but then Office, so that's why I thought maybe the office was a separate bag bc this one looks off to me, especially on the sides. Is it some bag I'm not aware of?


----------



## Livia1

^ See, that's excactly the one I meant.


----------



## Conni618

I'm not certain, but it looks to me like a GH Bowling.  Here's a shot of Addy's and Zacory's RH Bowling bags.


----------



## Fashion1

I think you're right. Thanks so much!


----------



## Conni618

Fashion1 said:


> I think you're right. Thanks so much!



You are welcome.  Thank _you_ for keeping me busy and away from my weeding!


----------



## Conni618

Okay.  Now I just saw one on Blue Fly (a GSH) that they are calling an Office.  So there ya go....

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-light-blue-Giant-Covered-Office-bag/SEARCH/308540101/detail.fly


----------



## dizzywizzy

here's another example from Barney's:

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Link-Product?pid=00505001283914


----------



## *iFitt

Thank you very much! )


Livia1 said:


> ^ No, it's 05 Turquoise. But Cyclade is the closest imo


----------



## genevieve86

Hi, Can anyone ID what shade of purple this bbag is?


----------



## Conni618

In this photo it looks lighter than IRL, but I think it must be either Eggplant or Violet.  I think those two are the ones with the pink rather than blue undertone.


----------



## genevieve86

Oh, so that means I can no longer get it in the stores.

Thanks, Conni618!



Conni618 said:


> In this photo it looks lighter than IRL, but I think it must be either Eggplant or Violet. I think those two are the ones with the pink rather than blue undertone.


----------



## clochette88

Hii
i woult to know if the bag i want to buy is a real balenciaga motorcycle, 
can you please authentificate it for me and tell me your minds?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx - Please post all Authentication questions in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-594819.html

Thank you


----------



## eva chang

1. Please ID this balenciaga bag carry by nicole richie which color is 04 khaki 
   as same with the pre-owned bag i founded from ebay ? thanks


----------



## eva chang

2 my the other presfer is the bag carry by olsen as pic whcih color is 04 PISTACHIO as same with the pre-ownded one from ebay ( if you can check its fake ?) 

http://cgi.ebay.com/2004-Balenciaga...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ead96f444

Very appreciate your ID than i want to buy one of these two .


----------



## Conni618

eva chang said:


> 1. Please ID this balenciaga bag carry by nicole richie which color is 04 khaki
> as same with the pre-owned bag i founded from ebay ? thanks



I believe this is an 04 Khaki, same as Nicoles...without the stain. 

For authentication, post the links in the Authenticate this thread.


----------



## Conni618

eva chang said:


> 2 my the other presfer is the bag carry by olsen as pic whcih color is 04 PISTACHIO as same with the pre-ownded one from ebay ( if you can check its fake ?)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2004-Balenciaga...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ead96f444
> 
> Very appreciate your ID than i want to buy one of these two .



For authentication, please post in the Authenticate This thread.  However, if authentic, it is the same as Nicoles Pistachio City.  Good luck!


----------



## eva chang

Thanks ! I will double check the Authenticate treat for final check .


----------



## Conni618

Help please!  

Finally got the blue Weekender I posted about ages ago, from Great Britain!  It is lovely, but still a tiny bit of a mystery as to color and season.  

I'm pretty sure it is Marine, based on its close match with Marine tassels I was able to get while waiting.  Tassels are a bit darker, but are for an 08.

I'm thinking it must be an 07 Marine, because the inside pocket is gusseted.  If I'm correct, the 08s have the pocket that is inbedded in the lining...without the accordion gusseting. 

I would love to hear from anyone who is more familiar with this pocket issue, and also might know the darker "blues," better than I.  What do you think??


----------



## HandbagAngel

Conni618 said:


> Help please!
> 
> Finally got the blue Weekender I posted about ages ago, from Great Britain! It is lovely, but still a tiny bit of a mystery as to color and season.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it is Marine, based on its close match with Marine tassels I was able to get while waiting. Tassels are a bit darker, but are for an 08.
> 
> I'm thinking it must be an 07 Marine, because the inside pocket is gusseted. If I'm correct, the 08s have the pocket that is inbedded in the lining...without the accordion gusseting.
> 
> I would love to hear from anyone who is more familiar with this pocket issue, and also might know the darker "blues," better than I. What do you think??


 

Congratulation Connie to get that blue WE!  Based on the leather and the color, I also believe this is 07 Marine.  08 Marine is darker, and the 08 leather is not as good as this one.  I am 95% sure this is 07 Marine.  Congratulation!!!


----------



## Conni618

HandbagAngel said:


> Congratulation Connie to get that blue WE!  Based on the leather and the color, I also believe this is 07 Marine.  08 Marine is darker, and the 08 leather is not as good as this one.  I am 95% sure this is 07 Marine.  Congratulation!!!




WHHHEEEEE!  Thank you so much for your thoughts. I think it's very pretty, regardless of which color it is, but I've been obsessing about this bag for weeks now.  Photos of both Marines vary so much that I've been going crazy trying to pin it down. 

Lucky too that the extra tassels are close enough that I'm just giving them a sun bath to lighten them to perfection!  

Thank you so much for helping!


----------



## nozipforme

Sending out an SOS to all you Bal experts out there.  Is Electric Blue a different color than Outremer?  I just go a day RH in what I thought was Electric Blue and the tag reads: 2010 1 140442 D94JT  1065.  Which color is this? It looks very purplish.  I ordered the EB over the phone from Neiman's so I'm not sure what I've got.  Please help! Thanks


----------



## wonderwoman9

Eb is 2008 outremer is 2010


----------



## juicy couture jen

its probably outremer, since electric blue is from 2008


----------



## foxymom

based on the tag you posted, its outremer


----------



## Ladylu1

What is this bag?


----------



## Jira

Ladylu1 said:


> What is this bag?



It's called a Folder.  You can see more pictures here.


----------



## Ladylu1

Jira said:


> It's called a Folder.  You can see more pictures here.


 
Ohhhh....thanks.


----------



## miao555

Hi has anyone seen this? it looks sooooooooo adorable~~~


----------



## cocoandjen

Hi Ladies, I ordered this GSH PT described on the site as Anthra, but after opening the box a second ago, it looks black to me.  Fortunately I carried my Anthra RH City to work and I was able to take a comparison shot, along with the paper tag.  Hope you can help me ID it.  Either way, I love it, just wanted to know the correct color.  TIA!!!!


----------



## Jira

^ Looks like black to me, too. Maybe it's not jet black so they mislabeled it?


----------



## ieweuyhs

miao555 said:


> Hi has anyone seen this? it looks sooooooooo adorable~~~



That's a "Classic Carry On" Luggage in Leather. 

Never seen it IRL though, because the local store generally has limited offerings.


----------



## Conni618

^^^

It had better be "carry-on."  Wouldn't let this out of my sight!


----------



## shamrock0421

Conni618 said:


> ^^^
> 
> It had better be "carry-on." Wouldn't let this out of my sight!


 
LOL!!!
That's for sure!!!!


----------



## leikili

Hello, could you please tell me what the exact color of this giant work is?
http://www.theblondesalad.com/2010/05/dressing-casual.html
thanks a lot!


----------



## maxxout

Hi Guys
I want to post my collection in the Tell us about your bags thread but I dont know the color/year of this bag.   I can only guess. 
The mirror has the pocket so this must be 06 or 07. 
06 camel/cognac 07sienna/tabac ?  or something else?


----------



## maxxout




----------



## Jira

maxxout said:


> Hi Guys
> I want to post my collection in the Tell us about your bags thread but I dont know the color/year of this bag.   I can only guess.
> The mirror has the pocket so this must be 06 or 07.
> 06 camel/cognac 07sienna/tabac ?  or something else?



Looks like 06 Cognac to me, but please wait for another opinion!


----------



## mere girl

^ the colour actually looks a lot like a chevre truffle Day GGH I had briefly...06 or 07?


----------



## French75

It's 2008 Coral / Vermillon 



leikili said:


> Hello, could you please tell me what the exact color of this giant work is?
> http://www.theblondesalad.com/2010/05/dressing-casual.html
> thanks a lot!


----------



## Fashion1

Hi everyone, I bought a work from Bonanzle and the seller labeled it as '07 Black. It does look Black to me (more so in person than the pics), but definitely not a Jet Black. I checked my tag (N 1425V 132110) and according to the tag reference thread, it was produced in S/S 2007. When I checked the colors for spring 07, I didn't see black, only anthracite. Would love opinons on Black or Anthracite since I've never seen Anthra in person. In the last pic you can see the bag next to my black skirt. I love it either way, just want to know the correct name!


----------



## sierrasun1

Anyone know the color jacket that Jennifer Aniston wore in the Sept 2009 issue of Elle?  It was the Balenciaga biker jacket, I think. Any idea the color?  (sorry I don't have a photo to upload)... I'm hoping someone will remember.  

Thanks for any info!!


----------



## chloe.chloe

do you gals know what color this is? (photo posted in the celeb section.) 

looks like it might be vert d'eau GGH?? i'm in love and must know. tia! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1061747&d=1269932691


----------



## i_love_yorkie

maldives city w gsh ^


----------



## Conni618

sierrasun1 said:


> Anyone know the color jacket that Jennifer Aniston wore in the Sept 2009 issue of Elle?  It was the Balenciaga biker jacket, I think. Any idea the color?  (sorry I don't have a photo to upload)... I'm hoping someone will remember.
> 
> Thanks for any info!!



I'm not certain, but I think I remember it being Khaki.  
EDIT:  Apparently people think it is gray.  The photo is in black and white...see next post..

You can do a search here on the TPF.  I'm pretty sure someone posted it here...Probably on the Celebrities thread.   Try "Aniston and Balenciaga."  Good luck!


----------



## Conni618

Here is our girl...Also a couple more sitings of the gray Bal Jacket..


----------



## aki_sato

^*Connie dear*- OT: have you received your mystery bag yet?


----------



## chloe.chloe

i_love_yorkie said:


> maldives city w gsh ^


 
you're my hero!


----------



## maxxout

Jira said:


> Looks like 06 Cognac to me, but please wait for another opinion!



Thanks Jira
I will go with that unless I hear otherwise.  This bag is so soft and I hear that 06 leather was not all that great . Maybe qualities are more often associated with the individual bag more than the year.

Would it help if I add a pic of the mirror?  It is, like most, unscathed by time.


----------



## maxxout

mere girl said:


> ^ the colour actually looks a lot like a chevre truffle Day GGH I had briefly...06 or 07?



Thanks mere girl
I have seen quite a few truffles and they have been a medium brown and not reddish like this one.  Thanks for posting your pic.  That was a nice bag!


----------



## saira1214

It may be Papeete GSH...


chloe.chloe said:


> do you gals know what color this is? (photo posted in the celeb section.)
> 
> looks like it might be vert d'eau GGH?? i'm in love and must know. tia!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1061747&d=1269932691


----------



## Conni618

aki_sato said:


> ^*Connie dear*- OT: have you received your mystery bag yet?




Yes! Thank you for asking! 

I posted a photo of it back a few pages here.  HandbagAngel helped me.  We are sure it is an 07 Marine.  Not a golden oldie, but very pretty, and chevre leather too!  

Decided it was Marine from 07 because I was able to snag 08 Marine tassels, that are close, but darker...and the inside pocket has the accordian pocket on top, rather than the pocket imbedded in the lining, as the bags from 08 and later have.  

We are soooo smart!!    Here she is again...


----------



## maxxout

Can anyone ID year and color?  Has to ne 07 or 06 because the mirror has a pocket, right?  The handles (and bag) have faded terribly.

Thank you anyone!!


----------



## juicy couture jen

^07 violet is my guess.


----------



## aki_sato

Oh great!!! 
Congrat *Conni* - she is amazing!!!
And the chevre! 

So is it mens WE that it has PH?

LOL - I can't join the credit because I was so wrong!!! 

Sorry Conni - I was really excited!


Conni618 said:


> Yes! Thank you for asking!
> 
> I posted a photo of it back a few pages here.  HandbagAngel helped me.  We are sure it is an 07 Marine.  Not a golden oldie, but very pretty, and chevre leather too!
> 
> Decided it was Marine from 07 because I was able to snag 08 Marine tassels, that are close, but darker...and the inside pocket has the accordian pocket on top, rather than the pocket imbedded in the lining, as the bags from 08 and later have.
> 
> We are soooo smart!!    Here she is again...


----------



## HandbagAngel

aki_sato said:


> Oh great!!!
> Congrat *Conni* - she is amazing!!!
> And the chevre!
> 
> So is it mens WE that it has PH?
> 
> LOL - I can't join the credit because I was so wrong!!!
> 
> Sorry Conni - I was really excited!


 

Good eye Aki!  The hardware does look PH...   

I saw the original listing and believe it is men's WE.  Does men's Day use PH (I don't think so....), or it was the lighting made it look like  PH?

It cannot be 03 Blue Jean, and it is not 05 Navy nor Indigo.  Its leather sure is Chevre, so I believe it is 07 Marine.  Could someone chime in?


----------



## Conni618

Hi Aki and Angel!  

Yes indeedy dee...it has pewter hardware.. and yes, it is because it is a men's WE.  Thank you both for helping me with this.  I've never had anything but older chevre bags, so couldn't begin to identify the leather, but once I had it in my hands I could see the inside pocket was the old type, sewn on top with the accordion pleats.  

Aki....You would have been correct if the bag looked like the photos!  The seller's photos were a bit over-exposed.  She didn't use a flash, but somehow the color appears lighter in her photos.  Even the zipper tape looks like a brighter blue than in real life.  

And it was so much fun trying to figure it out.  Mostly because I had sweet people helping me!


----------



## maxxout

juicy couture jen said:


> ^07 violet is my guess.




Thanks jcj.  That is my guess also.


----------



## culgal

Saw this in the celebrity thread. Does anyone know what color her bag is? It looks sorta purpleish greyish, it's gorgeous! TIA!


----------



## juicy couture jen

culgal said:


> Saw this in the celebrity thread. Does anyone know what color her bag is? It looks sorta purpleish greyish, it's gorgeous! TIA!



Hard to tell in that pic, but I want to say 06 ink twiggy?


----------



## drati

Black is produced every season. Def looks like black to me, the zipper tape is black too. s/s 07 black is a bit prone to fading so that might confuse you about the colour. Anthra 07 is much lighter and has blue/green undertones.



Fashion1 said:


> Hi everyone, I bought a work from Bonanzle and the seller labeled it as '07 Black. It does look Black to me (more so in person than the pics), but definitely not a Jet Black. I checked my tag (N 1425V 132110) and according to the tag reference thread, it was produced in S/S 2007. When I checked the colors for spring 07, I didn't see black, only anthracite. Would love opinons on Black or Anthracite since I've never seen Anthra in person. In the last pic you can see the bag next to my black skirt. I love it either way, just want to know the correct name!


----------



## PlaneJane13

Hi Everyone!

I could really use some help identifying this beautiful Balenciaga flap bag.  I believe the numbers on the back of the tag are 1506862123, but they are very hard to read.

Thanks, in advance!


----------



## culgal

juicy couture jen said:


> Hard to tell in that pic, but I want to say 06 ink twiggy?


 
Ah ok, thanks.  The color looks great with her outfit!


----------



## eskpiggr

This is from an ebay seller,, 
But she used flash in some, and the lighting was not great at all, so I'm having a little trouble seeing the true colour,,
The description says Granny, and I do think it is Granny too, but I'd just feel better if someone could check again for me


----------



## HandbagAngel

eskpiggr said:


> This is from an ebay seller,,
> But she used flash in some, and the lighting was not great at all, so I'm having a little trouble seeing the true colour,,
> The description says Granny, and I do think it is Granny too, but I'd just feel better if someone could check again for me


 

It looks Granny to me too.


----------



## eskpiggr

HandbagAngel said:


> It looks Granny to me too.


 thank you for making me feel so much better hahaha


----------



## saleaholic

hi! im new at this forum so pls bear with me... i recently bought a balenciaga black work regular hardware. it doesnt have papers included just the mirror. i dont know what year it is. can anyone please help me find out what year the bag was made. the front of the silver plate says Balenciaga Paris N 0072 V 132110. the back says 132110 1669 mad ein italy. thanks!!


----------



## capbaggirl

Hi ladies, could someone take a guess at the year of this bag.
I think it is a Whistle Blue python with Rose Gold HW. TIA


----------



## French75

Hi there, welcome 

Your bag is from spring/summer 2007 because the letter on the silver tag is V. All the matching letters/seasons are there : http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ciaga-color-information-by-season-144822.html

Your bag is made in chevre leather (goat) as 2007 is the last year the bags were made in Chevre. It's a very a nice leather you have 





saleaholic said:


> hi! im new at this forum so pls bear with me... i recently bought a balenciaga black work regular hardware. it doesnt have papers included just the mirror. i dont know what year it is. can anyone please help me find out what year the bag was made. the front of the silver plate says Balenciaga Paris N 0072 V 132110. the back says 132110 1669 mad ein italy. thanks!!


----------



## saleaholic

French75 said:


> Hi there, welcome
> 
> Your bag is from spring/summer 2007 because the letter on the silver tag is V. All the matching letters/seasons are there : http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ciaga-color-information-by-season-144822.html
> 
> Your bag is made in chevre leather (goat) as 2007 is the last year the bags were made in Chevre. It's a very a nice leather you have


 

thanks so much for answering my question. i super duper love the bag! i got it from my aunt who used it only 2x. so practically i got the bag like brand new. the best thing is i got it super duper cheap. thanks again!


----------



## maxxout

maxxout said:


> Hi Guys
> I want to post my collection in the Tell us about your bags thread but I dont know the color/year of this bag.   I can only guess.
> The mirror has the pocket so this must be 06 or 07.
> 06 camel/cognac 07sienna/tabac ?  or something else?



Hoping I can get extra opinions on this.   Thanks guys.


----------



## maxxout

maxxout said:


> Can anyone ID year and color?  Has to ne 07 or 06 because the mirror has a pocket, right?  The handles (and bag) have faded terribly.
> 
> Thank you anyone!!



And again for this.  juicy couture jen gave a convincing guess as 07 violet.  Any other guesses?   I am considering a purchase so it would really help.

Also, is it true that the pocket on the mirror indicates that it is 07 or earlier?


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Bal stopped making the mirrors with pockets from FW 2008, I believe.


----------



## lilpink08

Hi ladies,
Do you guys know which year and what colour is this Balenciaga WORK GGH called?


----------



## maxxout

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^ Bal stopped making the mirrors with pockets from FW 2008, I believe.




Thanks.....that realy helps!


----------



## cverhoff

hi,
Looking at a bag for sale, the seller doesn't know the year and is calling the color "metro"?? I don't believe there was a gray called "metro" ?? correct?? Here is the pic. If anyone can identify the year and color, it would be a huge help. THanks!


----------



## Jira

cverhoff said:


> hi,
> Looking at a bag for sale, the seller doesn't know the year and is calling the color "metro"?? I don't believe there was a gray called "metro" ?? correct?? Here is the pic. If anyone can identify the year and color, it would be a huge help. THanks!



This is the First style, which has a metal plate on its tag inside. Please ask the seller for the letter (not the N) on the metal plate. This letter can be used to determine the color and season it's from


----------



## cverhoff

Jira said:


> This is the First style, which has a metal plate on its tag inside. Please ask the seller for the letter (not the N) on the metal plate. This letter can be used to determine the color and season it's from


 
thank you!


----------



## cverhoff

Jira said:


> This is the First style, which has a metal plate on its tag inside. Please ask the seller for the letter (not the N) on the metal plate. This letter can be used to determine the color and season it's from


 
requested additional pics. She said the id number is N 1772 Y, 103208  Does this number help?


----------



## Conni618

cverhoff said:


> requested additional pics. She said the id number is N 1772 Y, 103208  Does this number help?




I'm pretty sure the "Y" would signify S/S 2006.

The only gray that season is a light true gray.


----------



## momofgirls

color/year of this wallet it only stated brown

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-brown-lambskin-Compagnon-zip-wallet/CART/309309301/detail.fly
Could it be Chataigne or Castagna?
I don't think it Charbon


----------



## French75

Looks like Castagna to me



momofgirls said:


> color/year of this wallet it only stated brown
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-brown-lambskin-Compagnon-zip-wallet/CART/309309301/detail.fly
> Could it be Chataigne or Castagna?
> I don't think it Charbon


----------



## momofgirls

French75 said:


> Looks like Castagna to me


Thank you, that's what I thought.


----------



## shmigadoodle

Can someone please chime in on whether the bag in this auction is pale magenta or amethyst?  I'm very confused about how these two colors compare to one another.  Thanks in advance 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Fuchs...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35aa6e119a


----------



## livy1888

Definitely amethyst ^^



shmigadoodle said:


> Can someone please chime in on whether the bag in this auction is pale magenta or amethyst?  I'm very confused about how these two colors compare to one another.  Thanks in advance
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Fuchs...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35aa6e119a


----------



## shmigadoodle

Thanks so much


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i'm sorry to bring up this old thread but is this the bag kourtney kasdashian carry?


----------



## drati

Yes, I remember some discussion about this a while back and the general consensus was that it's the same bag Kourtney is carrying.


----------



## capbaggirl

capbaggirl said:


> Hi ladies, could someone take a guess at the year of this bag.
> I think it is a Whistle Blue python with Rose Gold HW. TIA








 

 

 



 

 




Bumped - 
Hi ladies I think this may have been missed... I know it's not a motorcycle bag but if anyone has an opinion it would be much appreciated, thanks again


----------



## cverhoff

conni618 said:


> i'm pretty sure the "y" would signify s/s 2006.
> 
> The only gray that season is a light true gray.


 
thank you!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

^^ thanks  i love it!


----------



## purseaddict76

Hello ladies,

Can you tell me what year and color this is?  Thanks.


----------



## aki_sato

2006 Cognac  I believe


----------



## drati

^^^ Looks more like my camel than cognac, that's a f/w 06 colour. You'll be able to tell from the letter behind the number, if you look up in the reference thread. I'm sure it's camel.


----------



## redskater

purseaddict76 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Can you tell me what year and color this is?  Thanks.



agree with drati, this is camel from 06, i have it in a pt.  wonderful neutral!


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

any ideas on official name of for this? thought it was a Lune clutch but don't know style and yr. is it raisin?? i looked on Clutches ref thread and couldnt find one.

thanks


----------



## aki_sato

Thanks Drati - I thought Camel = Cognag ...


----------



## drati

aki_sato said:


> Thanks Drati - I thought Camel = Cognag ...



I know, a bit confusing but they are actually two different colours. Cognac is more brown and darker.


----------



## applebummz

hi Everyone

Can somebody please enlighten me with Johnny Weir's bal bag style ?
I love this bal bag but I don't know what style is it and the dims.
It looks big on him considering he is slim and slender.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Anna_525

*Applebumz*, it's called the Afternoon style!


----------



## applebummz

Thanks Anna_525
that is still a current style right ? not discontinued ?


----------



## Anna_525

^I think Bal stopped producing it  but if you do a hunt, you may find one here and there.


----------



## oreo713

Hello!   I posted this bag in the Authenticate forum, and although HandbagAngel said that it looks authentic, she has never seen this one before.  
I would appreciate if anyone can identify it.

Sac BALENCIAGA Covered Day authentique et NEUF pochon - eBay (item 110552570145 end time Jul-05-10 01:12:49 PDT)

Thank you!


----------



## maxxout

Jira said:


> Looks like 06 Cognac to me, but please wait for another opinion!




Thanks Jira....you were right.


----------



## Jira

oreo713 said:


> Hello!   I posted this bag in the Authenticate forum, and although HandbagAngel said that it looks authentic, she has never seen this one before.
> I would appreciate if anyone can identify it.
> 
> Sac BALENCIAGA Covered Day authentique et NEUF pochon - eBay (item 110552570145 end time Jul-05-10 01:12:49 PDT)
> 
> Thank you!



It's a Giant Covered Hardware Day. A limited edition with a mix of leather and linen.


----------



## Jira

maxxout said:


> Thanks Jira....you were right.



Enjoy your Day!


----------



## cverhoff

Hi,
Can someone help me identify the style, year and color? thanks!


----------



## Ladylu1

Please what colour it is?

http://www.ekseption.es/balenciaga/product6700


----------



## redskater

cverhoff said:


> Hi,
> Can someone help me identify the style, year and color? thanks!



06 ink box!


----------



## cverhoff

redskater said:


> 06 ink box!


 
thank you!


----------



## oreo713

Jira said:


> It's a Giant Covered Hardware Day. A limited edition with a mix of leather and linen.[/QUOTe
> Thank you Jira...I was hoping that it wasn't linen, but some sort of microfiber material....


----------



## oreo713

Jira said:


> It's a Giant Covered Hardware Day. A limited edition with a mix of leather and linen.


 

looking at the listing...it says Nylon Noir...no mention of linen???
What do you think?


----------



## Jira

oreo713 said:


> looking at the listing...it says Nylon Noir...no mention of linen???
> What do you think?



Hi, the photos are too grainy for me to see clearly, but it could be nylon. Can you ask the seller for a clearer photo?


----------



## Jira

Ladylu1 said:


> Please what colour it is?
> 
> http://www.ekseption.es/balenciaga/product6700



Looks like 2010 Light Olive


----------



## nicholle

Can you help identify this color? Seller do not have tags for this but she got it in France.


----------



## juicy couture jen

Hard to tell from the small pics, but I want to guess 07 Paprika Rouille.


----------



## Ladylu1

Jira said:


> Looks like 2010 Light Olive


 
Thanks.


----------



## lizmarielowe

COULD YOU LADIES HELP ME WITH THIS??

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3209/2781574079_2b35b0e60a_o.jpg


----------



## I want.

Hey Ladies... I just bought this bag on Ebay and I was wondering if it has a name, color...and season? Thank you for your help! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260626725882&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## French75

I think the color is bleu glacier (from S/S 2007) with GGH (Giant gold hardware)



lizmarielowe said:


> COULD YOU LADIES HELP ME WITH THIS??
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3209/2781574079_2b35b0e60a_o.jpg


----------



## lizmarielowe

French75 said:


> I think the color is bleu glacier (from S/S 2007) with GGH (Giant gold hardware)



do you think i could find one somewhere???


----------



## French75

It might be difficult to find a brand new one, but check regularly the resellers websites (listed in the shopping section), one can show up sometime


----------



## josephinebean

Hello Im no expert so I need help, is this city 04 pistachio or granny green?

Thanks in advance.

http://s265.photobucket.com/albums/ii211/josieeexxx/?action=view&current=572b7561.jpg


----------



## KayMomto3

I want. said:


> Hey Ladies... I just bought this bag on Ebay and I was wondering if it has a name, color...and season? Thank you for your help!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260626725882&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1154



I believe that it is an 05 green Dispatch from the Aviator line.


----------



## KayMomto3

josephinebean said:


> Hello Im no expert so I need help, is this city 04 pistachio or granny green?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://s265.photobucket.com/albums/ii211/josieeexxx/?action=view&current=572b7561.jpg



With the pocket on the back of the mirror it is pistachio - to be sure do you have a picture of the tag?


----------



## beauxgoris

josephinebean said:


> Hello Im no expert so I need help, is this city 04 pistachio or granny green?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://s265.photobucket.com/albums/ii211/josieeexxx/?action=view&current=572b7561.jpg



^^We would have to see the silver tag inside to know for sure. Can you add a photo of that?


----------



## juicy couture jen

josephinebean said:


> Hello Im no expert so I need help, is this city 04 pistachio or granny green?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://s265.photobucket.com/albums/ii211/josieeexxx/?action=view&current=572b7561.jpg



That one is def 04 pistachio, I saw the original listing on ebay.


----------



## josephinebean

hello

yes this is the picture off the ebay listing of the tag:
http://s265.photobucket.com/albums/ii211/josieeexxx/?action=view&current=0a442d35.jpg&newest=1

thanks ladies


----------



## I want.

KayMomto3 said:


> I believe that it is an 05 green Dispatch from the Aviator line.


 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

i know its a 2007 & tomato red due to the listing but thats all i know.
i really want to know the size or style, i.e., _part time, work_ etc.
i know it's not a _work_ due to its size but that's all i know about Balenciaga bags.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...61110&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_8818wt_1139


----------



## juicy couture jen

josephinebean said:


> hello
> 
> yes this is the picture off the ebay listing of the tag:
> http://s265.photobucket.com/albums/ii211/josieeexxx/?action=view&current=0a442d35.jpg&newest=1
> 
> thanks ladies



Yep, the B means its from 2004 (Pistachio green).


----------



## juicy couture jen

meluvs2shop said:


> i know its a 2007 & tomato red due to the listing but thats all i know.
> i really want to know the size or style, i.e., _part time, work_ etc.
> i know it's not a _work_ due to its size but that's all i know about Balenciaga bags.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...61110&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_8818wt_1139



It's a "First" bag as stated in the listing.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^thanks. that goes to show how much i know about Bbags.


----------



## KayMomto3

meluvs2shop said:


> i know its a 2007 & tomato red due to the listing but thats all i know.
> i really want to know the size or style, i.e., _part time, work_ etc.
> i know it's not a _work_ due to its size but that's all i know about Balenciaga bags.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...61110&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_8818wt_1139



It is a First (that is the name of the style). Smaller than the City (and Part time and Work).


----------



## MAGJES

Does anyone know what leather this is??  ...and maybe what year?

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Leat...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b308e6bf


----------



## ih8fakes

Hi! Can someone tell whether it is really French Blue? I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Fren...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255bac26e7


----------



## MAGJES

^^^^looks like my French Blue GGH but strange....she lists it NWT but says that she has carried 5 times.  
That makes it used but in Mint EUC - IMO.....


----------



## saira1214

MAGJES said:


> Does anyone know what leather this is?? ...and maybe what year?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Leat...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b308e6bf


 
I think this is Mastic, I forget the year, maybe 07?


----------



## saira1214

ih8fakes said:


> Hi! Can someone tell whether it is really French Blue? I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Fren...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255bac26e7


 
 I don't know, that looks like EB to me...


----------



## ih8fakes

saira1214 said:


> I don't know, that looks like EB to me...


 
Thanks. I think it's Electric Blue too. Anyone else have an opinion on this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Fren...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255bac26e7


----------



## ih8fakes

MAGJES said:


> ^^^^looks like my French Blue GGH but strange....she lists it NWT but says that she has carried 5 times.
> That makes it used but in Mint EUC - IMO.....


 
It's really MINT EUC IMO also. If it's not too much to ask, would you mind posting a pic of your French Blue GGH for comparison? I mean if you have one at hand...I would greatly appreciate it. TIA!


----------



## ih8fakes

MAGJES said:


> Does anyone know what leather this is?? ...and maybe what year?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Leat...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b308e6bf


 
I'm no expert but it looks like praline to me.


----------



## sandysandiego

My french blue is in the back right.  The brighter pics look like it could be FB.


----------



## ih8fakes

sandysandiego said:


> My french blue is in the back right. The brighter pics look like it could be FB.


 
Thank you, Sandy. I checked the reference library and it does appear to be FB...it's just the lack of lighting on the 3 pics...one of them I guess was taken with a flash...that one looked like FB. Thanks for the pic


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

ih8fakes said:


> I'm no expert but it looks like praline to me.


 agree with you,looks like praline to me too ! mastic is darker


----------



## MAGJES

^^^ thanks ladies....I've asked the seller (fashionphille) four times about the date cards but no reply.....are they usually that bad??


----------



## MAGJES

ih8fakes said:


> It's really MINT EUC IMO also. If it's not too much to ask, would you mind posting a pic of your French Blue GGH for comparison? I mean if you have one at hand...I would greatly appreciate it. TIA!


Sure I have some comparison pics in my photobucket....with EB too....let me go look.


----------



## MAGJES

ih8fakes - now that I look at this picture....EB and FB are pretty close.... 
Do they have the date cards?... (the work is EB the GGH City is FB.)
French Blue is a little more milky looking.


----------



## josephinebean

thank you jen!


----------



## lizmarielowe

grey?? what year??
thankssss
http://files6.lookbook.nu/files/looks/medium/292904_Collage_di_Picnik3.jpg


----------



## saira1214

lizmarielowe said:


> grey?? what year??
> thankssss
> http://files6.lookbook.nu/files/looks/medium/292904_Collage_di_Picnik3.jpg


 '08 Argent City


----------



## nicholle

cna you help me identify this color. seller do not know what color it is.

[ATTAC1148878H][/ATTACH]


----------



## LaGiaconda

I can't for the life of me find a picture or identify what I am looking for on this forum - please help! 

I am looking for the name for the line of Balenciaga bags that have been sold for about the last year or so that have a trim of cut out leather details, similar to what you would see on a pair of men's dress shoes.  Does this make sense?  I know these bags are sold in black at Bergdorf Goodman in styles such as a weekender, hobo, all the usual styles.  Can someone please tell me the name of this line?

Thanks!


----------



## RealDealCollection

My guess would be Giant Covered Hardware bags, like this:


----------



## ladycornflake

I think you are describing bags with giant covered hardware.


----------



## littlerock

Yup.. that's my guess too!


----------



## SomethingWitty

Agreed with the others, it's the GCH.


----------



## LaGiaconda

Yup! That's it!  Any more info on that line would be appreciated!  Thanks!!


----------



## LaGiaconda

i.e. what colors it comes in, which styles.  Also, RealDeal, what color is the one you posted?
Thanks!


----------



## MyHjourney

i think it comes in all colours? (im not too sure) and i heard its easy t scrap of if you're not careful (i meant the leather on the studs)


----------



## RealDealCollection

LaGiaconda said:


> i.e. what colors it comes in, which styles.  Also, RealDeal, what color is the one you posted?
> Thanks!



If I remember correctly, Covered Giant Hardware has been in production since F/W '08 and in many of the motorcycle styles and most likely all the colors of each season.

Here's a link that will show you the colors:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...year-all-in-one-place-141901.html#post9080924

The bag I posted was F/W '09 Tempete (Storm) and that's the CGH City.

Most Balenciaga stores and resellers will have CGH items in stock.  Some of the styles I've seen with Covered Giant Hardware are: Envelope Clutch, Handle Clutch, Money Wallet, Compagnon Wallet, Pencil Case, Day (Hobo), City, Work, Weekender, Pompon, Metro, Brief, Folder, Mid-Day and Office.  There could be more as Balenciaga makes a ton of styles. 

Good luck finding just the right CGH item for you!


----------



## giorgina

Hi  do you please know if the 2006 Bal First in white colour is pure white or got some grey undertones  as I got the  2008 city and got some grey undertones now i m looking for the pure white one. Thanks Kind Regards


----------



## pinkpol15h

I'm trying to figure out MK's Bal bag! Why is the shoulder strap so long? Can I purchase a separate longer shoulder strap? and the CSY? Thanks so much 






ETA: are these two bags the same style?

olsen-twins-news.com/show/mode-du-jour-balenciaga-makes-me-happy-mary-kate-olsen-ashley-olsen-olsen-twins-olsen-twins-news-b0917738c5311f8fadfe386b10c60812.jpg


----------



## drati

^^^ I think MK's bag here is an 04 marron city. The shoulder strap has probably stretched from use plus she's tiny so it'd hang lower on her than most people. 

The bag in the link you posted is a black work, a different style. Larger than the city and no shoulder strap.


----------



## drati

Ask the seller what is says on the date card. It'll say the year and season, eg 2009/3 or 2010/1. It looks like one of the more recent browns, I think, as it includes the little leather patch which Bal only started including in the last year or so.



nicholle said:


> cna you help me identify this color. seller do not know what color it is.
> 
> [ATTAC1148878H][/ATTACH]


----------



## Tokyo

giorgina said:


> Hi do you please know if the 2006 Bal First in white colour is pure white or got some grey undertones as I got the 2008 city and got some grey undertones now i m looking for the pure white one. Thanks Kind Regards


 
I used to have 2006 SS white First and the colour wasn`t perfectly pure white to me. Then I got a 2007 White RH PT which was very very white! and had a great leather!!!


----------



## BaGaHoLic33

Hi, I am newbie, snap this up yesterday, please help me identify this style, I think it's WORK?  it is pretty worn and dirty but it's my 1st BALENCIAGA Thank you!


----------



## BaGaHoLic33

I meant what color and what year it is? Thank you!!


----------



## juicy couture jen

BaGaHoLic33 said:


> I meant what color and what year it is? Thank you!!



Looks like 05 bubblegum pink!


----------



## pinkpol15h

drati said:


> ^^^ I think MK's bag here is an 04 marron city. The shoulder strap has probably stretched from use plus she's tiny so it'd hang lower on her than most people.
> 
> The bag in the link you posted is a black work, a different style. Larger than the city and no shoulder strap.


 
THANK-YOU VERY VERY MUCH


----------



## BaGaHoLic33

juicy couture jen said:


> Looks like 05 bubblegum pink!


Thank you *juicy couture jen*, but I don't understand why there's no silver tag on this Balenciaga?  I can't believe my 1st Balenciaga is an 05!!!!!!


----------



## juicy couture jen

BaGaHoLic33 said:


> Thank you *juicy couture jen*, but I don't understand why there's no silver tag on this Balenciaga?  I can't believe my 1st Balenciaga is an 05!!!!!!



Silver tags started for the Work during the Fall 05 season, and I think your bubblegum pink is Spring 05 season. 

Congrats on your bag!!!


----------



## lizmarielowe

i've found this clutch on ebay..
but don't even know the color..murier??
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=110553671345


----------



## BaGaHoLic33

juicy couture jen said:


> Silver tags started for the Work during the Fall 05 season, and I think your bubblegum pink is Spring 05 season.
> 
> Congrats on your bag!!!


 

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!! I will do a research to restore her!!!!! I am soooooo thrill and exciting, seller send it out yesterday, should be here early next week


----------



## Jira

lizmarielowe said:


> i've found this clutch on ebay..
> but don't even know the color..murier??
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=110553671345



It's 2009 Raisin


----------



## eggpudding

Hi ladies! I'd like to know what colour and style this bag is? Bleu Layette/Sky Blue...?


----------



## saira1214

^^Papeete GCH Sunday Tote


----------



## saira1214

Ladies, do you know what color this is? Nacre, maybe


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

no ..it is a LE LIZARD CITY


----------



## maxxout

Tokyo said:


> I used to have 2006 SS white First and the colour wasn`t perfectly pure white to me. Then I got a 2007 White RH PT which was very very white! and had a great leather!!!




I have a white city 06.  The mirror has stayed a nice real white and the bag has a slight yellow green cast.  Looks off white and you really can't see those colors unless you put it next to pure white.  I got it used but I really like the off white color.  In any case, white 06 fades (or changes color) for sure


----------



## maxxout

BaGaHoLic33 said:


> Thank you *juicy couture jen*, but I don't understand why there's no silver tag on this Balenciaga?  I can't believe my 1st Balenciaga is an 05!!!!!!




*juicy couture jen *is always right.  I have a BG 05 work and it has a leather tag.  S/S 05


----------



## eggpudding

saira1214 said:


> ^^Papeete GCH Sunday Tote



It looks a lot bluer than papeete..


----------



## nicholle

LADIES, can you help me identify this color? i think it's ruby ggh day right?

http://shermelle.multiply.com/photos/album/161/RUBY_GGH_DAY#photo=3

http://shermelle.multiply.com/photos/album/161/RUBY_GGH_DAY#photo=1

http://shermelle.multiply.com/photos/album/161/RUBY_GGH_DAY#photo=2


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

yes it is a ruby ggh day


----------



## trisha.viceo

Can someone please help me identify the color? 

Balenciaga First Regular Hardware
2009 3 103208 D94JT 862
Sac + Miroir
Shade of red NOT pink











Thank you!!!


----------



## juicy couture jen

trisha.viceo said:


> Can someone please help me identify the color?
> 
> Balenciaga First Regular Hardware
> 2009 3 103208 D94JT 862
> Sac + Miroir
> Shade of red NOT pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!



looks like poupre to me since the tags say 09


----------



## juicy couture jen

maxxout said:


> *juicy couture jen *is always right.  I have a BG 05 work and it has a leather tag.  S/S 05



lol thanks maxxout, love bals a tad too much!


----------



## saira1214

eggpudding said:


> It looks a lot bluer than papeete..


 The Sunday Tote made its debut in S/S 10.  The only 10 color it could be is Papeete.  Papeete is a blueish green.  Some have described the color as similar to a Tiffany's box.


----------



## bb4me123

From the years b/w '06-'09:

-black leather
-"tote" style
-silver hardware
-silver plates about 3 inches long (less than 1" wide) going down the front, top plate says "balenciaga"
-2 short tote straps that are connected to the bag by silver rings

thanks!

-marissa


----------



## Jira

Hi, please do not start duplicate threads. If you have any identification questions, please post them in http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html, thank you!


----------



## bb4me123

From the years b/w '06-'09:

-black leather
-"tote" style
-silver hardware
-silver plates about 3 inches long (less than 1" wide) going down the front, top plate says "balenciaga"
-2 short tote straps that are connected to the bag by silver rings

thanks!

-marissa


----------



## KayMomto3

bb4me123 said:


> From the years b/w '06-'09:
> 
> -black leather
> -"tote" style
> -silver hardware
> -silver plates about 3 inches long (less than 1" wide) going down the front, top plate says "balenciaga"
> -2 short tote straps that are connected to the bag by silver rings
> 
> thanks!
> 
> -marissa



That looks like a Clous Tote bag.


----------



## maxxout

bb4me123 said:


> From the years b/w '06-'09:
> 
> -black leather
> -"tote" style
> -silver hardware
> -silver plates about 3 inches long (less than 1" wide) going down the front, top plate says "balenciaga"
> -2 short tote straps that are connected to the bag by silver rings
> 
> thanks!
> 
> -marissa


Agree with KayMomto3 
Looks close to :  Black Clous: 2007 3 182094 CBP6N 564.

I found this bag by going to:  Balenciaga Reference Library     (at the very top of the site)
Then to:  Balenciaga Style Reference    
And then:  Balenciaga Non-Motorcycle Style Bags


----------



## o_luxurious

saira1214 said:


> The Sunday Tote made its debut in S/S 10. The only 10 color it could be is Papeete. Papeete is a blueish green. Some have described the color as similar to a Tiffany's box.


 
^ I agree. Looks like Papeete to me too.


----------



## o_luxurious

I was browsing on Barney's and came across this style. Has anyone seen this *"Long Afternoon"* style and know what year it's from? Is this a new thing for 2010 F/W or is it an old (unpopular) style that I never knew existed? 

I kinda like this style!


----------



## juicy couture jen

o_luxurious said:


> I was browsing on Barney's and came across this style. Has anyone seen this *"Long Afternoon"* style and know what year it's from? Is this a new thing for 2010 F/W or is it an old (unpopular) style that I never knew existed?
> 
> I kinda like this style!



I think I saw ****** selling a pre owned 07 vert gazon afternoon.


----------



## naling

Hi ladies, I was wondering if it was possible at all to figure out the year or season of a black bag without tags? I posted this in the Authenticate thread and was told that it was probably authentic. Any help would be appreciated! 

http://s32.photobucket.com/albums/d39/kmtlred/balcourierblack/


----------



## o_luxurious

^^^ I think I saw that too, but don't remember the exact shape. Argh..

I guess Barneys is trying to confuse me cuz I found this thread and the picture in Post #19 by *Addy* seems exactly like it. But it's labeled as a Mid-Afternoon..

Anyone know if there's a difference between a *"Mid-Afternoon"* and a *"Long Afternoon"*? The size looks about the same between the two, so I don't think it's a different name for different sizes.


----------



## juicy couture jen

o_luxurious said:


> ^^^ I think I saw that too, but don't remember the exact shape. Argh..
> 
> I guess Barneys is trying to confuse me cuz I found this thread and the picture in Post #19 by *Addy* seems exactly like it. But it's labeled as a Mid-Afternoon..
> 
> Anyone know if there's a difference between a *"Mid-Afternoon"* and a *"Long Afternoon"*? The size looks about the same between the two, so I don't think it's a different name for different sizes.



Hmmm.. the reference library has this

*Afternoon* [168027] - 1,245US
14 x 17 x 6 with 13 handle length
leather tag only 2123

The price seems to match up to the one on Barneys.com


----------



## juicy couture jen

naling said:


> Hi ladies, I was wondering if it was possible at all to figure out the year or season of a black bag without tags? I posted this in the Authenticate thread and was told that it was probably authentic. Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> http://s32.photobucket.com/albums/d39/kmtlred/balcourierblack/



Since there is a pocket on the mirror it is definitely from s/s 08 or before.  Its very hard to tell which year black bags are from since they make black every season.


----------



## o_luxurious

juicy couture jen said:


> Hmmm.. the reference library has this
> 
> *Afternoon* [168027] - 1,245US
> 14 x 17 x 6 with 13 handle length
> leather tag only 2123
> 
> The price seems to match up to the one on Barneys.com


 
Thanks, *couture jen*! I think they're the same bags. LOL


----------



## leliz

Can someone please identify the colour and year of Kim's Bbag? Much appreciation!


----------



## juicy couture jen

leliz said:


> Can someone please identify the colour and year of Kim's Bbag? Much appreciation!



it's 2010 sahara.


----------



## juicy couture jen

o_luxurious said:


> Thanks, *couture jen*! I think they're the same bags. LOL



Haha, I'm happy to help!


----------



## leliz

juicy couture jen said:


> it's 2010 sahara.



Thank you!!


----------



## lovechanelpurse

Hello,
Can someone help me identify the model and year of this bag? Thanks.


----------



## juicy couture jen

lovechanelpurse said:


> Hello,
> Can someone help me identify the model and year of this bag? Thanks.



Looks like an 09 raisin giant covered hardware work bag.


----------



## cupcakequeen

Hi everyone could you help me identify this bag?  The seller states that she's galet which would make me jump for joy since Galet is one of my HGs but I'm not sure - seems to look more like sahara to me?


----------



## cupcakequeen

Oops - ok this whole adding photos thing isn't working so well   Ok will try that again!


----------



## myrtlevenz

Sorry just now i posted in the wrong place. newbie... :S

Anywayz, i need help identifying this Balenciaga Sling Bag... any idea what is the name and season it came from?

Thanks!!!


----------



## juicy couture jen

myrtlevenz said:


> Sorry just now i posted in the wrong place. newbie... :S
> 
> Anywayz, i need help identifying this Balenciaga Sling Bag... any idea what is the name and season it came from?
> 
> Thanks!!!



Looks like a Ticket in Sang red maybe?


----------



## cupcakequeen

Ok - that took forever - sorry as I said before - do you think this a galet or a sahara?  The seller says she's a galet (one of my HGs) but I think she's too warm a colour for that - I don't really see any grey?


----------



## myrtlevenz

juicy couture jen said:


> Looks like a Ticket in Sang red maybe?



yup! i think it is! i just saw a similar photo on the Balenciaga Shoulder, Ticket and Hip thread...!

Thanks!


----------



## fragglerock

cupcakequeen said:


> Ok - that took forever - sorry as I said before - do you think this a galet or a sahara?  The seller says she's a galet (one of my HGs) but I think she's too warm a colour for that - I don't really see any grey?



No that's defo not Galet!
Does the seller have the tags still with the date codes on etc..?


----------



## cupcakequeen

fragglerock said:


> No that's defo not Galet!
> Does the seller have the tags still with the date codes on etc..?


 
She says that she does but hasn't sent those through to me yet.  Was sooo excited when she said she had a galet ggh but looks like the search will go on...


----------



## Anna_525

cupcakequeen said:


> She says that she does but hasn't sent those through to me yet. Was sooo excited when she said she had a galet ggh but looks like the search will go on...


 That picture looks so much like a bag on the authentication thread that turned out to be fake....BTW galet should look like what's on my avatar...


----------



## cupcakequeen

Anna_525 said:


> That picture looks so much like a bag on the authentication thread that turned out to be fake....BTW galet should look like what's on my avatar...


 
Thanks *Anna* - now that's the gorgeous grey I was looking for.  Well it certainly doesn't look anything like that.  Guess the search goes on!


----------



## Anna_525

^Good luck! I hope you find the bag of your dreams!!!


----------



## lolasmom

Will get a photo up soon but if I provide the numbers could anyone tell me the year of this bag.

N5502W  Thanks


----------



## i_love_yorkie

wow, it's from 2006. is this the bag you got from NM last call? it could be truffle from 06. WOW


----------



## lolasmom

I had seen a truffle bag a while back and this kind of doesn't look like truffle.  The bag didn't have any printed card in the bag nor did it come with balenciaga cards - but it definitely is authentic.  I am searching for the color.   If it is truffle I'd be surprised.  How do you know by the # that is is from 2006. Thanks.  This is giving me a major headache tonight


----------



## lolasmom

sorry forgot to answer - yes it's from Neiman Marcus Last Call.  I had read somewhere on this board that a purchase of a city bag was made from Neiman LC and weird that I was going there today -not looking for a b bbag) but when I got there I decided just to ask my SA who I know well to be on the lookout for a b bag and she informed me she had one today - and that's how I came to buy this bag today.  Very lucky on my part.  LOL


----------



## KayMomto3

lolasmom said:


> I had seen a truffle bag a while back and this kind of doesn't look like truffle.  The bag didn't have any printed card in the bag nor did it come with balenciaga cards - but it definitely is authentic.  I am searching for the color.   If it is truffle I'd be surprised.  How do you know by the # that is is from 2006. Thanks.  This is giving me a major headache tonight



The W indicates it is from F/W of 06 so maybe it is olive brown?


----------



## lolasmom

I just checked out the Olive Brown too - I think it's that color.  Do we like Olive Brown?


----------



## KayMomto3

lolasmom said:


> I just checked out the Olive Brown too - I think it's that color.  Do we like Olive Brown?



LOL well if you don't like it you can send it to me and I can see if I can force myself to like it :0 

Seriously I love neutral colors so I like it!!!

Check out some of the threads with people either wearing it, or in the 2006 colors thread.


----------



## KayMomto3

lolasmom said:


> I just checked out the Olive Brown too - I think it's that color.  Do we like Olive Brown?



btw it is also known as 06 Marron (for search) - but it is a very different Marron to the 04 one.


----------



## lolasmom

I'm wondering why NM had a 2006 hanging around.  I could see maybe a season or two back but four years?   Any idea?  Is this usual?


----------



## KayMomto3

lolasmom said:


> I'm wondering why NM had a 2006 hanging around.  I could see maybe a season or two back but four years?   Any idea?  Is this usual?



I think you could find older bags in stores a while ago - but I thought that Balenciaga had asked for the older bags to all be returned to them - there was a thread about that a few months ago. Maybe this was a return?? I am just guessing - I really have no idea


----------



## lizmarielowe

I'm in love with this.

http://i32.tinypic.com/6suxki.jpg


----------



## juicy couture jen

lizmarielowe said:


> I'm in love with this.
> 
> http://i32.tinypic.com/6suxki.jpg



09 Galet ggh work!


----------



## redskater

lolasmom said:


> I'm wondering why NM had a 2006 hanging around.  I could see maybe a season or two back but four years?   Any idea?  Is this usual?



there has been a truffle work at Barney's in vegas for the last year or so.  don't know if they finally sold it but it was there every time i came into town. so yes, it does happen.


----------



## fatcat2523

I saw this pic from the for the love of Balenciaga blog:
seems like Mary kate Olsen is carry this pony hair WE...do anyone know which year is it and how much approximate???









Thank you.


----------



## trisha.viceo

Clearer Photo:
Is this Poupre/ Pourpre color? Please confirm.

Balenciaga First Regular Hardware
2009 3 103208 D94JT 862
Sac + Miroir
Shade of red NOT pink

Please help me identify color please. Thanks!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

fatcat: If I remember correctly then the ponyhair bags are from '06.


----------



## Ladylu1

Which model is this?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

that's a black 2007 gold giant part time


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

trisha.viceo said:


> Clearer Photo:
> Is this Poupre/ Pourpre color? Please confirm.
> 
> Balenciaga First Regular Hardware
> 2009 3 103208 D94JT 862
> Sac + Miroir
> Shade of red NOT pink
> 
> Please help me identify color please. Thanks!


 it is a pourpre first


----------



## Ladylu1

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> that's a black 2007 gold giant part time


 

Ohhhh  yes


----------



## fatcat2523

caroulemapoulen said:


> fatcat: If I remember correctly then the ponyhair bags are from '06.


 
Thank you.


----------



## MAGJES

Does anyone agree that this looks like Ciel and not Maldives??

http://cgi.ebay.com/TAGS-1795-09-BA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bdfd8b5b


----------



## *GLAMOROUS*

www3.0zz0.com/2010/05/16/03/470362974.jpg

What year is this bag? I'm in love but haven't seen it before


----------



## i_love_yorkie

MAGJES said:


> Does anyone agree that this looks like Ciel and not Maldives??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TAGS-1795-09-BA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bdfd8b5b



agree, ciel


----------



## i_love_yorkie

*GLAMOROUS* said:


> www3.0zz0.com/2010/05/16/03/470362974.jpg
> 
> What year is this bag? I'm in love but haven't seen it before




this is a LUNE balenciaga, i think 2008


----------



## saira1214

Agree, Ciel. 


MAGJES said:


> Does anyone agree that this looks like Ciel and not Maldives??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TAGS-1795-09-BA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bdfd8b5b


----------



## capbaggirl

Hi, could someone have a guess at colour & year, TIA 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/AUTH-Balenci...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c143a44bc


----------



## saira1214

capbaggirl said:


> Hi, could someone have a guess at colour & year, TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/AUTH-Balenci...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c143a44bc


 
I'm pretty sure that its Raisin, but there is a small part of me that thinks it may be Violet. I think its Raisin though.


----------



## liters

Please help me identify the color of this *Flat Handle Clutch*


----------



## capbaggirl

saira1214 said:


> I'm pretty sure that its Raisin, but there is a small part of me that thinks it may be Violet. I think its Raisin though.


  Thanks 'saira' that's what I thought, as didn't Violet have a more bluish zipper tape? But I thought maybe Violet mainly due to price?????


----------



## saira1214

capbaggirl said:


> Thanks 'saira' that's what I thought, as didn't Violet have a more bluish zipper tape? But I thought maybe Violet mainly due to price?????


 
Most of the violets I have seen have been fadded so I can't really tell. I did have a violet twiggy, bu it wasn't a purple as this bag. I'm still thinking its raisin.  You should ask the seller more questions and ask for a picture of the back of the mirror.  If it doesn't have the pocket, its Raisin. If it does, its Violet.  Good luck!


----------



## saira1214

liters said:


> Please help me identify the color of this *Flat Handle Clutch*


 
Looks like Sang to me.  Anyone else?


----------



## HandbagAngel

liters said:


> Please help me identify the color of this *Flat Handle Clutch*


 

The color looks Sang to me as well.


----------



## HandbagAngel

capbaggirl said:


> Hi, could someone have a guess at colour & year, TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/AUTH-Balenci...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c143a44bc


 

I think this is Raisin.


----------



## jemjs

hello,
please help with the red work bag. the front tag (metal) says:
BALENCIAGA_ PARIS No2175Z 132110
the back tag says:
MADE IN ITALY 1669

thank you very much


----------



## shibumiflowers

capbaggirl said:


> Thanks 'saira' that's what I thought, as didn't Violet have a more bluish zipper tape? But I thought maybe Violet mainly due to price?????



I'm pretty sure this is raisin, it has that dark red undertone that's particular to the raisins I own.  Violets have more of a blue undertone and appears a little bit darker.


----------



## saira1214

jemjs said:


> hello,
> please help with the red work bag. the front tag (metal) says:
> BALENCIAGA_ PARIS No2175Z 132110
> the back tag says:
> MADE IN ITALY 1669
> 
> thank you very much


 
I don't quite understand. Do you want to know what color red the bag is? If so, we would need a picture and more information.


----------



## BooYah

jemjs said:


> hello,
> please help with the red work bag. the front tag (metal) says:
> BALENCIAGA_ PARIS No2175Z 132110
> the back tag says:
> MADE IN ITALY 1669
> 
> thank you very much



perhaps you have a 2005 ROUGE work. 
(if it's burgundy/wine red, then it's a 2005 BORDEAUX work.)


----------



## liters

HandbagAngel said:


> The color looks Sang to me as well.



damn...SA told me it was ruby...


----------



## saira1214

liters said:


> damn...SA told me it was ruby...


 
What does the white card say? It's hard to tell the difference between some reds based on pictures.


----------



## liters

saira1214 said:


> What does the white card say? It's hard to tell the difference between some reds based on pictures.


the card says 2008, but SA could have sent any tags since i am missing the one with the black string


----------



## mntncat

Please help with this green city one:

http://static.feber.se/article_images/14/44/84/144484_980.jpg

Is it a cypress?
Thank you


----------



## beauxgoris

^^I believe so.


----------



## DAFNE

Hallo to everyone!
I would like to know the year of this black twigghy I bought from e-bay. I think that it's quite old, from the softness of the leather and the particular smell, but I've got no idea of the year...
Could you have a look at this, please and tell me what do you think about?

here is the link where you'll find the pics:

http://album.alfemminile.com/album/6...402052.html#p1

Thank you so much
Dafne


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

as i told you it can be a 2005-2006 twiggy since it has pocket on the mirror 

but wait for other opinions


----------



## DAFNE

Thank you very! I thoght it was quite old and I was right...I am learning a lot---always been a good student...




CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> as i told you it can be a 2005-2006 twiggy since it has pocket on the mirror
> 
> but wait for other opinions


----------



## mntncat

beauxgoris said:


> ^^I believe so.



Thank you, *beauxgoris* !!


----------



## Conni618

DAFNE said:


> Hallo to everyone!
> I would like to know the year of this black twigghy I bought from e-bay. I think that it's quite old, from the softness of the leather and the particular smell, but I've got no idea of the year...
> Could you have a look at this, please and tell me what do you think about?
> 
> here is the link where you'll find the pics:
> 
> http://album.alfemminile.com/album/6...402052.html#p1
> 
> Thank you so much
> Dafne



I agree with chloeglamour.  Your pretty bag is somewhere between 05 and the beginning of 08 based on the mirror and the rivets.


----------



## Conni618

mntncat said:


> Please help with this green city one:
> 
> http://static.feber.se/article_images/14/44/84/144484_980.jpg
> 
> Is it a cypress?
> Thank you



I love this color too.  I'm not sure what Cypress looks like.  If it is a deep forest green, than I'm thinking that's what this is.  Otherwise, wasn't there a dark, dark green a few years back that had a bright blue zipper tape? I think it was in 08?  

Sorry, the Senior moments are coming closer and closer together. 

EDIT:  I found the one I was remembering..sort of...I'm thinking this bag MIGHT be F/W 07 Pine.  Maybe.


----------



## DAFNE

thank you very much for your help!
Dafne


----------



## lizmarielowe

Could you help me to identify the year??
It's a cognac giant PT.
THANKSSSSS =) 
http://i26.tinypic.com/2mocefp.jpg


----------



## viewwing

Does anyone know what's the design code for the First with Silver hardware? 
Can someone pls help me? Why is mine different on the sticker on the box and on the bag itself?

Also, does it come with a silver or leather tag? The one in the reference library says silver tag, but I bought one that has a leather tag. I KNOW it's authentic where I bought it from. 

Anyone can help? THanks!


----------



## maxxout

If you post this in the "identify this" thread someone will help.


----------



## maxxout

Oh it's you. hon...what are you doing here?  Aren't you suppose to be at your strip thread?


----------



## Conni618

viewwing said:


> Does anyone know what's the design code for the First with Silver hardware?
> Can someone pls help me? Why is mine different on the sticker on the box and on the bag itself?
> 
> Also, does it come with a silver or leather tag? The one in the reference library says silver tag, but I bought one that has a leather tag. I KNOW it's authentic where I bought it from.
> 
> Anyone can help? THanks!



I'm not too familiar with Firsts with giant hardware, but as far as I know, all bags with giant hardware have only the leather tag. 

Only one number is the ID#, and that is the one that has been repeated on the sticker and the leather tag.  I just noticed the reversal of two digits, I'm thinking it is a mistake on the sticker.

I don't think there is a problem.   If you are still concerned, you could do a search for the correct ID number for the GH Firsts.  I think they are pretty rare still though.


----------



## Conni618

viewwing said:


> Does anyone know what's the design code for the First with Silver hardware?
> Can someone pls help me? Why is mine different on the sticker on the box and on the bag itself?
> 
> Also, does it come with a silver or leather tag? The one in the reference library says silver tag, but I bought one that has a leather tag. I KNOW it's authentic where I bought it from.
> 
> Anyone can help? THanks!



I'm not too familiar with Firsts with giant hardware, but as far as I know, all bags with giant hardware have only the leather tag. 

Only one number is the ID#, and that is the one that has been repeated on the sticker and the leather tag, with two digits transposed.  

EDIT:   Okay.  I've just checked the Balenciaga.com website, and their GSH First has the ID# as 240577, as it is on your bag's sticker, but with the 4 and 0 reversed from what is on your leather tag.  

If you are absolutely certain that your bag is authentic, I guess it is a quality control issue.  If you have any doubt, I'd post it on the Authenticate This thread, just for peace of mind.


----------



## Man Man

Hi everyone,

I am new to tPF and Balenciaga... been drooling about the city, but wondering if you ladies (and gentlemen) can help determine if this is genuine.

Thx a bunch!

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/new-to-tpf-and-balenciaga-611295.html

I am sorry, I dont know how to attach properly either, but the pix are here in this thread.


----------



## Jira

Man Man said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to tPF and Balenciaga... been drooling about the city, but wondering if you ladies (and gentlemen) can help determine if this is genuine.
> 
> Thx a bunch!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/new-to-tpf-and-balenciaga-611295.html
> 
> I am sorry, I dont know how to attach properly either, but the pix are here in this thread.



It's fake. In the future, please post all authentication questions in http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-594819.html, thank you!


----------



## meep!

Can someone identify this color? Thanks!!

http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/5102/fullscreencapture727201.jpg


----------



## BooYah

meep! said:


> Can someone identify this color? Thanks!!
> 
> http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/5102/fullscreencapture727201.jpg



i am guessing 2005 turquoise? do you have a photo of the metal tag inside please?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

lizmarielowe said:


> Could you help me to identify the year??
> It's a cognac giant PT.
> THANKSSSSS =)
> http://i26.tinypic.com/2mocefp.jpg


 looks like saddle 2008 3


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

meep! said:


> Can someone identify this color? Thanks!!
> 
> http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/5102/fullscreencapture727201.jpg


 it looks electric blue 08 ...do you have a picture of metal tag inside the bag?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Conni618 said:


> I love this color too. I'm not sure what Cypress looks like. If it is a deep forest green, than I'm thinking that's what this is. Otherwise, wasn't there a dark, dark green a few years back that had a bright blue zipper tape? I think it was in 08?
> 
> Sorry, the Senior moments are coming closer and closer together.
> 
> EDIT: I found the one I was remembering..sort of...I'm thinking this bag MIGHT be F/W 07 Pine. Maybe.


 uhmm i also think it is cypres 2010 ...pine is much more darker ...and if i am not wrong the blogger just bought this green city


----------



## BooYah

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> *it looks electric blue 08* ...do you have a picture of metal tag inside the bag?



you're prolly right, *CHLOEGLAMOUR*-i should be shot for always having 2005 turquoise on the brain i seem to eat, sleep and sh*t 2005 turquoise wherever i am


----------



## meep!

BooYah said:


> i am guessing 2005 turquoise? do you have a photo of the metal tag inside please?




Here ya go:

http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/5102/fullscreencapture727201.jpg


----------



## BooYah

the tag reads "T", so as *CHLOEGLAMOUR* stated, it is 2008 Electric Blue


----------



## ymlap

Is it 08 Amethyste or Magenta?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## DisCo

^ Hard to tell but it does look faded


----------



## Jasterock

I think it's Amethyst. Do wait for other experts to chip in!


----------



## aki_sato

Try posting it here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html


----------



## ymlap

thx everyone.
Aki sato, i'll go there.
Cheers!


----------



## meep!

Thanks!!

What about this one? http://cgi.ebay.com/1245-MPRS-NEW-B...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e2a0b116

I'm just looking for a Blueberry First..haha


----------



## juicy couture jen

meep! said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> What about this one? http://cgi.ebay.com/1245-MPRS-NEW-B...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e2a0b116
> 
> I'm just looking for a Blueberry First..haha



Looks like 2010 Canard Blue.


----------



## meep!

juicy couture jen said:


> Looks like 2010 Canard Blue.



Thank you!! It looks kind of like Blueberry to me...oh, well will keep looking


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

meep! said:


> Thank you!! It looks kind of like Blueberry to me...oh, well will keep looking


 that's definitely CANARD ,as jen told you 

blue roi is  brighter


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

BooYah said:


> you're prolly right, *CHLOEGLAMOUR*-i should be shot for always having 2005 turquoise on the brain i seem to eat, sleep and sh*t 2005 turquoise wherever i am


lol  i have the same problem with  sapphire i see it everywhere, so i can understand you


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

Not sure if this is the way I should do it, but I need to identify this balenciaga.  Can you please let me know if this is authentic.  Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160459847956&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Jira

Pinkstrawberry said:


> Not sure if this is the way I should do it, but I need to identify this balenciaga.  Can you please let me know if this is authentic.  Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160459847956&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



This is fake. Please post authentication questions in http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ules-use-format-post-594819.html#post16140323


----------



## maxxout

Jira posted this:
Jessica Seinfeld (Jerry Seinfeld's wife) in a Balenciaga store
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My Question is..... what are the bags on the left doing in a Bal store?  One looks like 03 caramel and the rest on the left have pewter hardware. Are there older bags at Balenciaga stores?


----------



## Jira

maxxout said:


> Jira posted this:
> Jessica Seinfeld (Jerry Seinfeld's wife) in a Balenciaga storehttp://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1166831&stc=1&d=1280445987[IMG]http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/balenciaga/
> 
> My Question is..... what are the bags on the left doing in a Bal store?  One looks like 03 caramel and the rest on the left have pewter hardware. Are there older bags at Balenciaga stores?[/QUOTE]
> 
> It's LE Croc I think, not the original 03/04 Bbags.


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Thanks Jira.
That makes sense...it was the dark caramel that got me....can't see the embossed pattern on that one...but I'm sure it has it.


----------



## iheartcoachcoac

Jira said:


> It's LE Croc I think, not the original 03/04 Bbags.


 Correct


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

Thanks Jira, for both of your answers


----------



## beauxgoris

I wonder which store she was at? Maybe the new Balenciaga store in Easthampton?


----------



## meluvs2shop

hi B experts!!

i was in Neimans yesterday and i tried on a great bag and the color, imo, was TDF. the SA was new and was unsure of the name, can you ladies help me?

i also loved the size but it was smaller than the city and bigger than the first. what's the style name and color of this bag?

TY!


----------



## *want it all*

*meluvs2shop:* I think you have your mind set on this bag, don't you?   *xokirsten* and I both vote it's a town in the color, seigle.  (see your thread in the general handbags section).


----------



## flypynai

can someone help identify this f/w 2010 color? i can't figure out if its black or anthracite, since anthra is really dark for this season. thanks!

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

flypynai said:


> can someone help identify this f/w 2010 color? i can't figure out if its black or anthracite, since anthra is really dark for this season. thanks!
> 
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


 are you able to take pictures without flash? it would be very helpful

it could be anthra ..but it is dififcult to say


----------



## juicy couture jen

flypynai said:


> can someone help identify this f/w 2010 color? i can't figure out if its black or anthracite, since anthra is really dark for this season. thanks!
> 
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0



It's probably black since the zipper tape is black and not gray.


----------



## meluvs2shop

*want it all* said:


> *meluvs2shop:* I think you have your mind set on this bag, don't you?   *xokirsten* and I both vote it's a town in the color, seigle.  (see your thread in the general handbags section).



haha i have to admit, i do love this bag! i also like the fact that it complimented my outfit (pattern dress) but still didn't stand out like most bags would & compete with my dress. it liked its subtly (did i even use the right word?). lol

i hope that made sense.

but there's something about the PS1 too that i like....hmm...


----------



## *want it all*

meluvs2shop said:


> haha i have to admit, i do love this bag! i also like the fact that it complimented my outfit (pattern dress) but still didn't stand out like most bags would & compete with my dress. it liked its subtly (did i even use the right word?). lol
> 
> i hope that made sense.
> 
> but there's something about the PS1 too that i like....hmm...



Come over to the bal side...you know you wanna!!!!   :devil:  LOL, you were close!  The correct word is _subtlety_.


----------



## meluvs2shop

*want it all* said:


> Come over to the bal side...you know you wanna!!!!   :devil:  LOL, you were close!  The correct word is _subtlety_.



LOL i thought it looked incorrect... that's why i mentioned it.


----------



## SouthernBelleUS

I


----------



## heroesgirl88

Hi everyone, I'm new to Balenciaga as I always hang around the Marc Jacobs forum.
Anyways, could anyone please help me with this bag? Colour, year etc would be good thank you!
Also are there any issues with the metallic leather?


----------



## giorgina

Hi  I bought a First from Ebay the seller didnt have the year card but she said is white colour from 2006. The bag is not white maybe it was (maybe) the bag looks off white greyish when I bought it I was very sure that it was white becouse from the pictures it looked bright white but I was wrong!!! mmm anyway could you please tell me if is a off white or else? THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!! These are the numbers on the silver tag inside the bag N  1414y        103208.  Oh  and the leather is not with  wrinkle  THANK YOU VERY VERY MUCH


----------



## French75

Hi Giorgina, 
The Y letter on the silver tag indicates that the bag is from summer 2006.
They made a white in S/S 2006 but no off white. Maybe you could post a picture ?




giorgina said:


> Hi I bought a First from Ebay the seller didnt have the year card but she said is white colour from 2006. The bag is not white maybe it was (maybe) the bag looks off white greyish when I bought it I was very sure that it was white becouse from the pictures it looked bright white but I was wrong!!! mmm anyway could you please tell me if is a off white or else? THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!! These are the numbers on the silver tag inside the bag N 1414y 103208. Oh and the leather is not with wrinkle THANK YOU VERY VERY MUCH


----------



## fsadeli

Hi can anyone identify this balenciaga bag for me? it looks like twiggy..
http://www.styleandthecity.com/stre...-week/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/DSC_4013.jpg


----------



## juicy couture jen

fsadeli said:


> Hi can anyone identify this balenciaga bag for me? it looks like twiggy..
> http://www.styleandthecity.com/stre...-week/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/DSC_4013.jpg



Looks like a City or PT that's kind of slouched down to me.


----------



## maxxout

giorgina said:


> Hi  I bought a First from Ebay the seller didnt have the year card but she said is white colour from 2006. The bag is not white maybe it was (maybe) the bag looks off white greyish when I bought it I was very sure that it was white becouse from the pictures it looked bright white but I was wrong!!! mmm anyway could you please tell me if is a off white or else? THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!! These are the numbers on the silver tag inside the bag N  1414y        103208.  Oh  and the leather is not with  wrinkle  THANK YOU VERY VERY MUCH




I also got a white 06 from ebay.  The pics on the ebay site looked white but the bag is really off white.  It has faded and oxidized with time as they all do.  The mirror is still white, but the bag has a yellow quality...like it is ivory.  Happily I prefer it this color.  True white wouldn't work for me as it turns out.   Also, the leather on mine is not wrinkly either.


----------



## o_luxurious

fsadeli said:


> Hi can anyone identify this balenciaga bag for me? it looks like twiggy..
> http://www.styleandthecity.com/stre...-week/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/DSC_4013.jpg


 
Looks like a Part Time to me.


----------



## english_girl_900

^^ Yea, I'd say either a PT or a City - I can see bunny-ears, which the Twiggy doesn't have.


----------



## beautifulbasics

Hello,

A few months ago I purchased this B Bag from a Nordstrom Rack.

*What color is it?*

Maybe Framboise or Sorbet or Pivoine?

The close up picture posted below looks most like the actual color. 

Thank you within advance for your help! best wishes, Becky


----------



## o_luxurious

^ I see the tassels have split. Looks like 08 Bubblegum Day to me.


----------



## juicy couture jen

beautifulbasics said:


> Hello,
> 
> A few months ago I purchased this B Bag from a Nordstrom Rack.
> 
> *What color is it?*
> 
> Maybe Framboise or Sorbet or Pivoine?
> 
> The close up picture posted below looks most like the actual color.
> 
> Thank you within advance for your help! best wishes, Becky



Definitely 05 Bubblegum pink.  Is this a refurbished bag? It looks beautiful!! Congrats


----------



## HandbagAngel

Agree with Juicy.  It looks 05 Bubblegum to me as well.  From Nordstrom Rack?!  Got to go shopping there this weekend!


----------



## o_luxurious

^^^ Oops, I guess 05!  Very pretty.


----------



## nanabb

my first balenciaga (:

any idea what color this is or what season its from?


----------



## beautifulbasics

Hello,

Thank you so much to everyone for your help with the color of my pink B Bag.

When I matched the color swatches from tPF to the bag, it matches almost perfectly to Fromboise and the Bubble Gum color seemed much lighter.

I just bought it new the month before last at Nordstrom Rack, could it really be an older 2005 Bubble Gum bag?  

It was brand new with Nordstrom tag with a retail price of $1,145. 

Thank you again for your help!


----------



## o_luxurious

nanabb said:


> my first balenciaga (:
> 
> any idea what color this is or what season its from?


 
Congrats on your first! Looks like a Cherche-Midi bag. Possibly from 2008? Not sure on color. Perhaps a non-moto bag experts will chime in for more info.


----------



## o_luxurious

beautifulbasics said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you so much to everyone for your help with the color of my pink B Bag.
> 
> When I matched the color swatches from tPF to the bag, it matches almost perfectly to Fromboise and the Bubble Gum color seemed much lighter.
> 
> I just bought it new the month before last at Nordstrom Rack, could it really be an older 2005 Bubble Gum bag?
> 
> It was brand new with Nordstrom tag with a retail price of $1,145.
> 
> Thank you again for your help!


 
Framboise is slightly a deeper pink than Bubblegum. I think *Juicy Couture Jen* and *HandbagAngel* is right about the year being 05.

ETA: This bag was there as a brand new, never used bag? I'm confused because the tassels don't look new with all the splitting..


----------



## juicy couture jen

o_luxurious said:


> Framboise is slightly a deeper pink than Bubblegum. I think *Juicy Couture Jen* and *HandbagAngel* is right about the year being 05.
> 
> ETA: This bag was there as a brand new, never used bag? I'm confused because the tassels don't look new with all the splitting..



Agree with o_lux, it must have been handled a lot for the tassels to be split already.  My 05 BG first tassels haven't split yet.

Congrats on such a rare find!!!


----------



## lisachang

Hi ladies, I am pretty new to Bal. Saw this picture online and I believe she is a Korean celebrity. Can anybody identify the Bal she carries please? Love the style. Thank you.


----------



## KayMomto3

lisachang said:


> Hi ladies, I am pretty new to Bal. Saw this picture online and I believe she is a Korean celebrity. Can anybody identify the Bal she carries please? Love the style. Thank you.



Looks like GSH Besace messenger to me. Color could be 08 amethyst (but not sure on that).


----------



## juicy couture jen

Could be an 08 Ruby Red Besace RH? It's kind of small to tell..


----------



## lisachang

Kaymomto & Juicy - Thank you. So it's Besace. Do you know if it is a discontinued style?


----------



## juicy couture jen

The most recent color I've seen was a GSH Ciel Besace.  There's a blue RH besace on Bonanzle right now.


----------



## beauxgoris

lisachang said:


> Kaymomto & Juicy - Thank you. So it's Besace. Do you know if it is a discontinued style?



It was discontinued in 2008, not sure why - they're great bags!


----------



## lisachang

beauxgoris said:


> It was discontinued in 2008, not sure why - they're great bags!



 Too bad. Looks great and seems very functional. I might start to search for a pre-loved one. Thank you.


----------



## yackyquacky09

What color from 2007 (?)  is this Twiggy? thanks


----------



## anika01

HI ladies!!

Can you help me identify the name of this wallet and the name of the color?
i'm so in-love with it's color!


----------



## juicy couture jen

anika01 said:


> HI ladies!!
> 
> Can you help me identify the name of this wallet and the name of the color?
> i'm so in-love with it's color!



07 vert gazon real coin wallet.


----------



## anika01

thank you so much Juicy Jen!!!! 
i'm sooo lovin this color! do you happen to know what year they came out?  
i've never seen this style IRL.. is it the same size as compagnon?



juicy couture jen said:


> 07 vert gazon real coin wallet.


----------



## juicy couture jen

anika01 said:


> thank you so much Juicy Jen!!!!
> i'm sooo lovin this color! do you happen to know what year they came out?
> i've never seen this style IRL.. is it the same size as compagnon?



Its about the size of Mini Mini Coin purse but thicker.  The earliest I've seen it is 2006, but it could be even earlier.


----------



## Conni618

yackyquacky09 said:


> What color from 2007 (?)  is this Twiggy? thanks



This looks like Truffle to me.


----------



## yackyquacky09

Conni618 said:


> This looks like Truffle to me.



Thanks, that is what I was hoping


----------



## anika01

Hi Ladies.. 
can you help me identify the exact color of this bag.. i just won this from ebay and it just arrived! 

the leathe feels very very soft.. no leather smell to (is that normal for bbag?) and it's like shiny / glittery? 
it says in the tag that it's "chevre" , "pleine fleur aniline" and i see "2007".. so i assume it's from 2007 ?

thanks!!


----------



## spookie

Hi - does anyone know what this colour is? Thanks! It's on bluefly:
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-b...e-medium-wallet/cat60024/309310101/detail.fly


----------



## juicy couture jen

spookie said:


> Hi - does anyone know what this colour is? Thanks! It's on bluefly:
> http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-b...e-medium-wallet/cat60024/309310101/detail.fly




Looks like 2010 Cyclade.


----------



## juicy couture jen

*it looks like 07 natural to me.*


anika01 said:


> Hi Ladies..
> can you help me identify the exact color of this bag.. i just won this from ebay and it just arrived!
> 
> the leathe feels very very soft.. no leather smell to (is that normal for bbag?) and it's like shiny / glittery?
> it says in the tag that it's "chevre" , "pleine fleur aniline" and i see "2007".. so i assume it's from 2007 ?
> 
> thanks!!


----------



## lucas

Hi everyone,
I you have the arena square bbag (its the big b bag with two pockets in the out side) its a rectangular style. Could you post some pictures? Im not able to find any in the forum. i know its not a popular style here. Thank you! it will really help me out.


----------



## Jira

lucas said:


> Hi everyone,
> I you have the arena square bbag (its the big b bag with two pockets in the out side) its a rectangular style. Could you post some pictures? Im not able to find any in the forum. i know its not a popular style here. Thank you! it will really help me out.



Where did you first see it? Can you describe it in more detail? I *think* you're talking about the Square Tote (see pic below). If that's the one, please try searching for the style name. Here's a thread with more pictures, including modeling pics.


----------



## lucas

Yes this is the bag...thank you!


----------



## viewwing

I pulled this pic from the celebs therad. Does anyone know anything about the croc bags in the background? Is it real croc or just embossed? Which season and year? And how much?

Any info is appreciated! Esp for the grey one!


----------



## missfifty

Hi! Can you please help identify this bag? Is this 2009 raisin or 2007 violet? I just got this bag and Im not sure of the color.. Thanks a lot!! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/24969620@N05/4908875941/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/24969620@N05/4908876043/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/24969620@N05/4909473650/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/24969620@N05/4908876119/


Also, does the last 6-digit serial number of a bbag correspond to color or not?
Thanks


----------



## juicy couture jen

missfifty said:


> Hi! Can you please help identify this bag? Is this 2009 raisin or 2007 violet? I just got this bag and Im not sure of the color.. Thanks a lot!!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/24969620@N05/4908875941/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/24969620@N05/4908876043/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/24969620@N05/4909473650/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/24969620@N05/4908876119/
> 
> 
> Also, does the last 6-digit serial number of a bbag correspond to color or not?
> Thanks



Does it have a pocket on the mirror?  If there is a pocket, then it could be 07 Violet, if none, then its most likely 08 sapphire.  I think they did not come out with 09 Raisin in brief with gold hardware.


----------



## missfifty

juicy couture jen said:


> Does it have a pocket on the mirror? If there is a pocket, then it could be 07 Violet, if none, then its most likely 08 sapphire. I think they did not come out with 09 Raisin in brief with gold hardware.


 

Oh yes the mirror has a pocket. 07 Violet then. Thanks soooo much!!


----------



## nicholle

please help me identify what red is this?

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...93656&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1763wt_1137


----------



## juicy couture jen

nicholle said:


> please help me identify what red is this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...93656&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1763wt_1137



My guess is 08 ruby.


----------



## redskater

viewwing said:


> I pulled this pic from the celebs therad. Does anyone know anything about the croc bags in the background? Is it real croc or just embossed? Which season and year? And how much?
> 
> Any info is appreciated! Esp for the grey one!



I know the couple I've seen were embossed, but not sure if they made them in real croc as well.


----------



## purseluv

What color is this Balenciaga bag? Thanks.


----------



## juicy couture jen

purseluv said:


> What color is this Balenciaga bag? Thanks.



looks like 09 Maldives.


----------



## lizmarielowe

which color is this clutch??
thank youuuu!!


----------



## ewxyz

Can someone please confirm which season and color this is from? I was told it was a Vermillon prior to seeing the photo and I was expecting a more reddish bag but this seems more orange to me. 



Thanks much!


----------



## Peppar

Does anyone recognize this bag? Any info, like year, name, color etc is greatly appriciated!


----------



## CEG

Hello,
I realize that this is a rather popular Balenciaga, however, I'm not too familiar with the brand. Can someone ID this pleaaase? I NEED IT! Has it been discontinued? If so, since when? 

http://www.denimblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/brittany-snow-levis-4.jpg


----------



## juicy couture jen

CEG said:


> Hello,
> I realize that this is a rather popular Balenciaga, however, I'm not too familiar with the brand. Can someone ID this pleaaase? I NEED IT! Has it been discontinued? If so, since when?
> 
> http://www.denimblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/brittany-snow-levis-4.jpg



Its a Part-Time bag with giant gold hardware. I think gold hardware is being discontinued, but they will still produce it in the popular styles in black.


----------



## juicy couture jen

ewxyz said:


> Can someone please confirm which season and color this is from? I was told it was a Vermillon prior to seeing the photo and I was expecting a more reddish bag but this seems more orange to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks much!



Could it be 2010 Tomate? It looks orange on my comp.


----------



## juicy couture jen

lizmarielowe said:


> which color is this clutch??
> thank youuuu!!



Either 07 Violet or 09 Raisin.. they are very close in color.


----------



## crazybagfan

Link: http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/23446281

can anyone identify this color and which season of color? thanks.


----------



## mio_mio

What color is this Bbag? 
I just won this bag from Ebay, but the seller is not sure when she bought it or the name of the color.
Please identify this bag.

Thank you.


----------



## lizmarielowe

juicy couture jen said:


> Either 07 Violet or 09 Raisin.. they are very close in color.



Thank youuuu!!
Yepp they're pretty close..i love that color!!


----------



## juicy couture jen

crazybagfan said:


> Link: http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/23446281
> 
> can anyone identify this color and which season of color? thanks.



looks like 2010 canard.


----------



## juicy couture jen

looks like 06 cornflower.



mio_mio said:


> What color is this Bbag?
> I just won this bag from Ebay, but the seller is not sure when she bought it or the name of the color.
> Please identify this bag.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## juicy couture jen

lizmarielowe said:


> Thank youuuu!!
> Yepp they're pretty close..i love that color!!



My pleasure!


----------



## bestseoservices

Decophile said:


> All I can say is WOW.  Never laid eyes on anything like this.  Love the shape and proportions!
> 
> But why must little miss Cherry Spy always make cameo appearances just to torment me?



All I can say is WOW.  Never laid eyes on anything like this.  Love the shape and proportions!

But why must little miss Cherry Spy always make cameo appearances just to torment me?

---------------------------------------
Seo Services India


----------



## ewxyz

juicy couture jen said:


> Could it be 2010 Tomate? It looks orange on my comp.



it does look orange, doesn't it? The SA at Cannes said it's Vermillon 08 though.

Thanks again.


----------



## juicy couture jen

ewxyz said:


> it does look orange, doesn't it? The SA at Cannes said it's Vermillon 08 though.
> 
> Thanks again.



It probably is 08 vermillion then if that's what the SA says esp if the lighting is different in the store.


----------



## atarzzz

Just bought this bag!!!!! I NEED TO KNOW THE NAME OF THE COLORR!!! HELPPPP!

It looks like a dark grey


----------



## Jira

^ Most likely Anthracite


----------



## mjtdy

hi dear experts ,
can you please help me identify this bag? thank you..


----------



## juicy couture jen

mjtdy said:


> hi dear experts ,
> can you please help me identify this bag? thank you..



Black rh weekender perhaps?


----------



## ddari

juicy couture jen said:


> Black rh weekender perhaps?



hmm.. it doesn't look like a weekender.. doesnt the weekender have 4 hardwares along each strap, while in this picture, there are only 3 hardwares?


----------



## KayMomto3

mjtdy said:


> hi dear experts ,
> can you please help me identify this bag? thank you..



I think this is a Work (maybe carried by a petite person?)


----------



## ddari

i think it's a work too


----------



## deango

Can anyone help me ID the color name of this Giant City bag, and the purse ?  The colors of the bag, and the purse are a little bit different
Picture with flash:





Picture with purse:




Picture without flash:


----------



## juicy couture jen

deango said:


> Can anyone help me ID the color name of this Giant City bag, and the purse ?  The colors of the bag, and the purse are a little bit different
> Picture with flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture with purse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture without flash:


Looks like an 08 Argent.


----------



## juicy couture jen

ddari said:


> hmm.. it doesn't look like a weekender.. doesnt the weekender have 4 hardwares along each strap, while in this picture, there are only 3 hardwares?



It probably is? I'm just guessing.


----------



## bagrebel

hey everyone, i really need your help here. Please help in indentify what colors are these two balenciaga work bags. the first one is in brown color with gsh and another one looks like grey in covered hardware. Thanks in advance 





here is a card




and with flash





and this is another one


----------



## HandbagAngel

bagrebel said:


> hey everyone, i really need your help here. Please help in indentify what colors are these two balenciaga work bags. the first one is in brown color with gsh and another one looks like grey in covered hardware. Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is another one


 

The brown one is Chataigne.  The grey one is Argent.


----------



## Umm_amira

Wich year and colour are this day.

Name: 100% Authentic Balenciaga Day Bag - must see!!!
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330464959869&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## juicy couture jen

Umm_amira said:


> Wich year and colour are this day.
> 
> Name: 100% Authentic Balenciaga Day Bag - must see!!!
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330464959869&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1154



Looks like 06 Rouille.


----------



## jaylee

Q = f/w 09 ?


----------



## heartfelt

can someone help me out on this covered city? what color and year?






Thanks!


----------



## juicy couture jen

heartfelt said:


> can someone help me out on this covered city? what color and year?
> 
> images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/42000425/Images/248/0810RHY1.JPG
> 
> Thanks!



I think it's 09 bleu layette.


----------



## Jira

jaylee said:


> Q = f/w 09 ?



Yes. Please see http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ciaga-color-information-by-season-144822.html for a complete list of seasons and their corresponding letters


----------



## iiibbystar

Hi! Could any of you ladies help me identify the Balenciaga bag carried by the woman in these pictures? Thank you so much in advance !


----------



## juicy couture jen

iiibbystar said:


> Hi! Could any of you ladies help me identify the Balenciaga bag carried by the woman in these pictures? Thank you so much in advance !



It's the Part-Time style with Giant Silver Hardware.. but the color I'm not sure of..


----------



## HandbagAngel

iiibbystar said:


> Hi! Could any of you ladies help me identify the Balenciaga bag carried by the woman in these pictures? Thank you so much in advance !


 

Could it be 09 Automne?


----------



## dede8

In the last picture it looks like it might be 07 Jaune. Maybe im wrong but I thought feet on part times were discontinued after 2007?


----------



## iiibbystar

dede8 said:


> In the last picture it looks like it might be 07 Jaune. Maybe im wrong but I thought feet on part times were discontinued after 2007?



oh! I think you may be correct! I just looked up the 07 Jaune color and it looks VERY similar to the bag in the picture. Thank you!


----------



## muaynida

Several months ago..maybe a year, I can't remember exactly. I saw a red balenciaga bag with giant silver hardware. I am now looking for that bag but don't know what color it is called. Its bright pure red. Not purple-red, not orange- red, not brown-red but just really red like lipstick red or lv virnis pomme d'amour red if I were to compare...does anyone know which red I'm talking about? I went through the photos in the red bags section but I didn't really see the color I was lookin for probably coz the pictures don't look like the real color. The closest one I saw was Sang from S/S 2010 pre-season...is this the color I'm looking for?


----------



## Livia1

If you saw it in a store then I'm quite sure it is Sang - Sang is from '10.
Otherwise Ruby might be for you too but that's from 08.


----------



## Susan Lee

^^ITA with Livia. Sounds like Sang to me! Ruby would be close second but its got blue tones-like fruit punch while Sang is a true straight up red.


----------



## HandbagAngel

The one you saw probably was a Ruby SGH, which is very pretty jewlery red.  Sang is still current and is close to the true red which may be your best bet now.


----------



## Ladylu1

Anyone know where I can find a city sang?


----------



## beauxgoris

I would say Ruby. Sang has undertones and isn't really a true clear red like Ruby is.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Here's a comparison pic I posted some time back. Colours are pretty representative of what you'd see IRL.






I'd say Ruby too, because under most artificial lighting, Sang does come off as orangey-red, though it is red under sunlight or strong white light; while Ruby appears a true red in any lighting.


----------



## shane_isha

hi! please help me identify this bbag  thanks






close up photo


----------



## HandbagAngel

shane_isha said:


> hi! please help me identify this bbag  thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up photo


 

This is 2005 Magenta First.


----------



## shane_isha

HandbagAngel said:


> This is 2005 Magenta First.




thanks dear. Appreciate it, you're very helpful.


----------



## prelovedluxury!

Hi! Please help identify the color of this bbag. Is this anthracite? Thanks

http://s867.photobucket.com/albums/ab238/prelovedluxury/Balenciaga Day-Additional Pictures/


----------



## redskater

prelovedluxury! said:


> Hi! Please help identify the color of this bbag. Is this anthracite? Thanks
> 
> http://s867.photobucket.com/albums/ab238/prelovedluxury/Balenciaga Day-Additional Pictures/



looks like anthracite to me.


----------



## lizmarielowe

help me? which blue is this?


----------



## saira1214

lizmarielowe said:


> help me? which blue is this?


 
looks like bleu roi


----------



## lizmarielowe

saira1214 said:


> looks like bleu roi



saira, i think it's older maybe officier?


----------



## saira1214

lizmarielowe said:


> saira, i think it's older maybe officier?


 
To me Officier appears more purple/blue. I still think its Bleu Roi but cannot be sure because there is not in the picture to go off of. I wait for another opinion.


----------



## Conni618

Half the time, even irl, I'd be hard pressed to guess which color (especially blues) but this one is looking like most of the photos I've seen of Blue Roi.


----------



## avia

IMO its blue roi.officier is darker.


----------



## o_luxurious

Looks like Bleu Roi to me, too. If not.... Canard, anyone?


----------



## heartfelt

juicy couture jen said:


> I think it's 09 bleu layette.




Thanks Jen. It arrived today and I took pics with my own camera. Now I'm thinking it's Maldives? It doesn't look too blue in person, definitely more green-blue.











I have the tags.. is there any way to figure out the color from the tags?


----------



## missty4

lizmarielowe said:


> help me? which blue is this?



it's really hard to tell since the entire picture itself has been photoshopped and desaturated. maybe even electric blue


----------



## missty4

heartfelt said:


> Thanks Jen. It arrived today and I took pics with my own camera. Now I'm thinking it's Maldives? It doesn't look too blue in person, definitely more green-blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the tags.. is there any way to figure out the color from the tags?



Yea, paper tags will tell you if it has the year and season code (1 or 3).

From looking at it, I'd say it's maldives too.


----------



## lucybelle

I love the bag in your photos heartfelt. I have fallen in love with this particular style because I love the eyelet detail. I am a little confused, is it just a city? I have noticed that not all giant covered hardware ones have the eyelet detail that I like. So, is it a style or a hardware that I should look for specifically to get that detail? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Susan Lee

o_luxurious said:


> Looks like Bleu Roi to me, too. If not.... Canard, anyone?



Definitely not Canard. No teal tones. And no way Officier. I give another vote for Bleu Roi.


----------



## heartfelt

Thanks Missty! I'll take a look at the tags once I get home from work tonight.



lucybelle said:


> I love the bag in your photos heartfelt. I have fallen in love with this particular style because I love the eyelet detail. I am a little confused, is it just a city? I have noticed that not all giant covered hardware ones have the eyelet detail that I like. So, is it a style or a hardware that I should look for specifically to get that detail? Thanks for your help!!



Thanks lucy!  It is a city. As far as I know (or have seen), all the bags with giant covered hardware have the eyelet detail. Maybe it's just more prominent on the city because there's so much hardware?


----------



## lizmarielowe

saira1214 said:


> To me Officier appears more purple/blue. I still think its Bleu Roi but cannot be sure because there is not in the picture to go off of. I wait for another opinion.



sorry, you were right =)
it just looked a lil bit too light to me for blue le roi!


----------



## AmbassadorBri

What is this?  Is this the length of the strap normally?  http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ags-pictures-only-12040-181.html#post16511771

Thank you!


----------



## Jira

AmbassadorBri said:


> What is this?  Is this the length of the strap normally?  http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ags-pictures-only-12040-181.html#post16511771
> 
> Thank you!



It's a Pompon


----------



## dyyong

Happy Labor Day Weekend ladies, need your expert help to identify this GGH WORK, is it Sandstone? What year? TIA


----------



## redskater

dyyong said:


> Happy Labor Day Weekend ladies, need your expert help to identify this GGH WORK, is it Sandstone? What year? TIA



something about this bag looks off to me.  I saw the auction, are you the buyer?


----------



## dyyong

redskater said:


> something about this bag looks off to me.  I saw the auction, are you the buyer?



I wish, someone steal it from me!!!!! you think it's fake?


----------



## taskelover

Hi ladies, I'm a newbie to Bbag, hope u can help me to identify my bbags color. 
I bought it as pre-owned. The seller called it as black, but to me is more like evergreen, cause it has green color undertone, I don't think its black color which has fadded. 
The number on the card are: 2008 3 173084 D94JG 332

TIA


----------



## Livia1

taskelover said:


> Hi ladies, I'm a newbie to Bbag, hope u can help me to identify my bbags color.
> I bought it as pre-owned. The seller called it as black, but to me is more like evergreen, cause it has green color undertone, I don't think its black color which has fadded.
> The number on the card are: 2008 3 173084 D94JG 332
> 
> TIA




It looks black to me. The fabric on the pocket-zipper is black, right? In that case it is black.


----------



## taskelover

More pictures...


----------



## taskelover

Livia1 said:


> It looks black to me. The fabric on the pocket-zipper is black, right? In that case it is black.


 
Yes, the fabric on the inside pocket is black. Would it have another color on the fabric if it isn't black?


----------



## Livia1

taskelover said:


> Yes, the fabric on the inside pocket is black. Would it have another color on the fabric if it isn't black?



Actually it's the fabric on the outside pocket that should tell you and it definitely looks black. So does the bag 
I would say that whatever green undertone you may see is not because it isn't black but because some blacks, especially the ones from 07, had a green tone to it.


----------



## taskelover

Livia1 said:


> Actually it's the fabric on the outside pocket that should tell you and it definitely looks black. So does the bag
> I would say that whatever green undertone you may see is not because it isn't black but because some blacks, especially the ones from 07, had a green tone to it.


 
Ok, that makes sense to me - thanks!


----------



## mischka

Can anyone please help me identify a Balenciaga brown that is closest to the Mulberry Oak?


----------



## j'adore_richie

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BALENCIAGA-1...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item20b36bbe61

A non-motorcycle bag, can someone help me with the name? TIA!


----------



## sandysandiego

Automne!  Love it!


----------



## maxxout

02 Caramel              
03 Caramel				
06 Camel/Cognac	
08 Saddle		
09 Automme

Here's a gaggle of caramels

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1198125&stc=1&d=1283875682


----------



## maxxout




----------



## maxxout

center  cp saddle
clockwise noon-03,02,06,05


----------



## sandysandiego

Maxxout - Loves them


----------



## lizmarielowe

maxxout said:


>



WOWWWWWW
Love theeeeeemmm!!


----------



## Anna_525

This has to be my favorite color spectrum. ***ssssiiiggghhh***


----------



## vlore

I too agree that *Automne* is the closest. It's my fav brown!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

oooh yummy!!! the browns make the leather looks more buttery


----------



## oogiewoogie

2007 Sienna is really close too~!


----------



## Spielberg1

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Link-Product?pid=00460807003091

so is the one nicole richie is carrying... is that the same style/size as the one listed on the barney's website (link above)?

sorry if i am annoying!


----------



## Livia1

It's the same style/size/colour/hardware


----------



## o_luxurious

06 Cognac?


----------



## Spielberg1

Livia1 said:


> It's the same style/size/colour/hardware



thanks!

i love it!

do you think i would use it every day of my life until i went into the old folks home???


----------



## maxxout

yes


----------



## NYCavalier




----------



## beauxgoris

Yuppers. I believe Nic's bag is a 2005 (if we want to split hairs here) which is known for more golden/brass looking hardware. But yes, it's exactly the same bag. Wear yours everyday for 3 months and your bag will look like hers as well. With bals the more use they get - the more smooshy and beautiful they become. 

A regular hardware black city is a classic timeless. Excellent choice.


----------



## mischka

maxxout said:


> 02 Caramel
> 03 Caramel
> 06 Camel/Cognac
> 08 Saddle
> 09 Automme
> 
> Here's a gaggle of caramels
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1198125&stc=1&d=1283875682



LOVE this!! Do you think you could label which year and color each bag is?


----------



## bagtasia

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-AUTH-BALENC...166?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item483c41041e


----------



## fxvanleeuwen

I think cognac 2006
Greetings FX


----------



## maxxout

^^^
The post right below the image #2628 is the label.  The 03 is at noon or really 12:30.


----------



## TMitch6542

I agree


----------



## Rose100

Here are some cognacs for your reference:
http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/searchquick-submit.sc;jsessionid=9EB239DFDC1973C6F27AB386A17A6102.qscstrfrnt06?keywords=cognac


----------



## bagtasia

fxvanleeuwen said:


> I think cognac 2006
> Greetings FX





Rose100 said:


> Here are some cognacs for your reference:
> http://www.shop.realdealcollection....F27AB386A17A6102.qscstrfrnt06?keywords=cognac



Thank you ladies, such a big help!


----------



## MissMerion

I know is a very little spy pic... I think it could be 08 sky blue. And what about model? It is a rh, I tought about city but when I saw it close, I was not sure about authenticity... Too difficult to say looking only at this pic.


----------



## balenloverz

can you help me to tell is this balen authentic or not ??


----------



## balenloverz

sorry i forgot to attach the pic... my bad...


----------



## Jira

balenloverz said:


> sorry i forgot to attach the pic... my bad...



Hi, please post authentication questions in http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-614879.html 

The bag in your picture is fake


----------



## Jira

MissMerion said:


> I know is a very little spy pic... I think it could be 08 sky blue. And what about model? It is a rh, I tought about city but when I saw it close, I was not sure about authenticity... Too difficult to say looking only at this pic.



I think it's a Part-Time


----------



## MissMerion

Jira said:


> I think it's a Part-Time


 
I'm pretty sure it is not a PT, not elongated shape... I have only gh city/pt, so rh could seems "strange" to me. Maybe I thought it was a fake for this reason... I noticed that on handles there was only 1 string, like on first, and not 2 like my gh city/pt: it this a prerogative of rh or is it a red flag?

Sorry for the way I express myself...


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

MissMerion said:


> I'm pretty sure it is not a PT, not elongated shape... I have only gh city/pt, so rh could seems "strange" to me. Maybe I thought it was a fake for this reason... I noticed that on handles there was only 1 string, like on first, and not 2 like my gh city/pt: it this a prerogative of rh or is it a red flag?
> 
> Sorry for the way I express myself...


 it looks like a part time to me too,but as you said it is very difficult to understand from that picture...colour should be a 08 electric turquoise or cyclade 2010

rh bags have only one string on handles


----------



## adviceletter

Hey guys, can someone please help me identify this Balenciaga bag. The pics are from a blog http://www.fashiontoast.com/
If its against the rules to post a site, mods feel free to delete. 

Thanks!


----------



## MissMerion

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> it looks like a part time to me too,but as you said it is very difficult to understand from that picture...colour should be a 08 electric turquoise or cyclade 2010
> 
> rh bags have only one string on handles


 

Thank you dear *F* 

I tought I know something about Bbags but it isnt... I've lots and lots and lots of things to learn about my beloved purses... :reading:


----------



## Jira

adviceletter said:


> Hey guys, can someone please help me identify this Balenciaga bag. The pics are from a blog http://www.fashiontoast.com/
> If its against the rules to post a site, mods feel free to delete.
> 
> Thanks!



It's a City with a modified strap. I'm not sure if it's authentic though.


----------



## adviceletter

Jira said:


> It's a City with a modified strap. I'm not sure if it's authentic though.


 Thanks   I for some reason was thinking it might be a courier (I guess because of the strap), I am not a expert though, I only have a few works and a day. What makes you think it might not be authentic? Now I am curious


----------



## Jira

adviceletter said:


> Thanks   I for some reason was thinking it might be a courier (I guess because of the strap), I am not a expert though, I only have a few works and a day. What makes you think it might not be authentic? Now I am curious



The hardware and handles look off to me, but without clearer pictures of the bag itself, I can't tell for sure.


----------



## beauxgoris

I'm leaning towards fake bag for the pics above.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Hi everyone can you please help me figure out the name of this Balenciaga men's wallet? I really want to get it for my BF for Christmas. Thanks so much.


----------



## adviceletter

beauxgoris said:


> I'm leaning towards fake bag for the pics above.


Thanks! First I thought it might have been some new design, I liked how big and roomy it looked. That's why I come here and ask professionals


----------



## merricks1

Looking for the Black City with RGGH as it is no longer listed on balenciaga.com and I don't live near any stores.  Is the bag listed on Barneys as "Arena Giant City" with brass hardware the same thing? Here's the link:

http://www.barneys.com/Arena Giant City/00505005043224,default,pd.html

Thanks!!


----------



## Jira

That's RGGH


----------



## shibumiflowers

Ladies, help with this one: the last picture of post 2722.  I thought it looks like the Shoulder but the strap drop appears a lot longer than the Shoulder I have.  Thanks.

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/celebrities-with-bbags-pictures-only-12040-182.html


----------



## juicy couture jen

shibumiflowers said:


> Ladies, help with this one: the last picture of post 2722.  I thought it looks like the Shoulder but the strap drop appears a lot longer than the Shoulder I have.  Thanks.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/celebrities-with-bbags-pictures-only-12040-182.html



It's the Giant Hip with the cross body strap looped around so it can be carried on the shoulder.


----------



## shibumiflowers

^^^
Thanks so much.  You're a regular Bbag Encyclopaedia!


----------



## juicy couture jen

shibumiflowers said:


> ^^^
> Thanks so much.  You're a regular Bbag Encyclopaedia!



Lol, thanks shibumi.  I recognized the bag quickly since I bought one last month.


----------



## anchorsaway

can anyone id the style number of the bal rx glasses?


----------



## fashionkid

it seem very good,can you tell me where can I buy it


----------



## LittleMissBags

Hi all - the below link to Barney's says the bag is "evergreen", but having looked at a few pics on here, evergreen from 08 doesn't seem the same shade: do you think this might be what Militaire SS11 will look like, or is it def Evergreen? 

http://www.barneys.com/Arena%20Giant%20City/00460807006719,default,pd.html

Thanks!


----------



## tunvarat

Pls,Pls,Pls Help me.
Is it Amethyst color??????

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...577?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5e41ae09

Thank you in advance.


----------



## juicy couture jen

tunvarat said:


> Pls,Pls,Pls Help me.
> Is it Amethyst color??????
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...577?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5e41ae09
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Yep, looks like Amethyst to me.


----------



## tunvarat

juicy couture jen said:


> Yep, looks like Amethyst to me.


Thank you spool much


----------



## omgpop

Hey there,

I've been looking around here in HK and i found this seller on a local website selling a balenciaga compagnon with giant silver hardware.

 I was wondering, what is the name of this colour? Is it more black, purple or blue? I'm a 18 yr-old male and i've been looking for a bal wallet for a while. I don't know if this colour is too purple for a guy like me or should i opt for black or grey?

Thank you so much! 



img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/368583185/T2UuxfXjBcXXXXXXXX_%21%21368583185.jpg






img06.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i6/368583185/T2l1NfXkxaXXXXXXXX_%21%21368583185.jpg




img08.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i8/368583185/T24eFfXfBbXXXXXXXX_%21%21368583185.jpg


----------



## omgpop

img08.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i8/368583185/T24eFfXfBbXXXXXXXX_!!368583185.jpg


----------



## lenco12

eping said:


> Ooo can't wait for pictures... i'll be BACK!


It must be the 'Le Dix'. I pulled out my mums old balenciaga shoes, and  her old handbags (I have to say- not THAT nice at all though). Bought  from Spain yeaaarrrssss (decades- I hope she isnt reading this- she will  kill me for saying that!') ago.

I would love to see the old le Dix though. please post pics!

___________________
watch movies online


----------



## ieweuyhs

LittleMissBags said:


> Hi all - the below link to Barney's says the bag is "evergreen", but having looked at a few pics on here, evergreen from 08 doesn't seem the same shade: do you think this might be what Militaire SS11 will look like, or is it def Evergreen?
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Arena%20Giant%20City/00460807006719,default,pd.html
> 
> Thanks!



I doubt it's Militaire since the SS 2011 season is not officially launched yet. 

I think it is Evergreen. If you zoom in on the zipper, you can make out the green tones of the fabric of the zipper. While my Evergreen Bal is a deep rich green, I've seen a friend's Evergreen City look very similar to Anthracite (as is the case here) and it's via the zipper that we could tell it was green, or under very strong lighting.


----------



## ieweuyhs

You should post your query here instead. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html

Looks like either Raisin or Officier on my BB. 

But are you sure you want a Compagnon wallet? It's really huge.


----------



## omgpop

Hey there,

I've been looking around here in HK and i found this seller on a local website selling a balenciaga compagnon with giant silver hardware.

 I was wondering, what is the name of this colour? Is it more black, purple or blue? I'm a 18 yr-old male and i've been looking for a bal wallet for a while. I don't know if this colour is too purple for a guy like me or should i opt for black or grey?

Thank you so much! 


img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/368583185/T2UuxfXjBcXXXXXXXX_%21%21368583185.jpg


img06.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i6/368583185/T2l1NfXkxaXXXXXXXX_%21%21368583185.jpg

img08.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i8/368583185/T24eFfXfBbXXXXXXXX_%21%21368583185.jpg


----------



## LittleMissBags

ieweuyhs said:


> I doubt it's Militaire since the SS 2011 season is not officially launched yet.
> 
> I think it is Evergreen. If you zoom in on the zipper, you can make out the green tones of the fabric of the zipper. While my Evergreen Bal is a deep rich green, I've seen a friend's Evergreen City look very similar to Anthracite (as is the case here) and it's via the zipper that we could tell it was green, or under very strong lighting.


 
Thanks Ches  I guess it's the old Bal chameleon colours at it again


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

My aunt gave me these shoes to sell. She never wore them and thinks they are Cruise 2009 and worth over $1000+. Can someone help me ID the names and value? TIA!!!!


----------



## Laetitya

Was trying to post in the reference threads, but apparently I am not allowed to, so mods feel free to move this 
Would love to find out what colour this Twiggy could be? Thanks so much


----------



## drati

Could be origan 06. Possibly dolma 05 but looks more like origan to me. Origan is a light olive green, dolma has more blue in it and perhaps some grey undertones. Why don't you post in the identify this bal thread?

Here's a pic of an origan cp with a vert thyme day. Vert thyme is a little like dolma, dolma has more grey/blue in it I'd say.


----------



## drati

Here's origan again, I'm pretty sure this is what your twiggy is.


----------



## Laetitya

Thanks so much Drati, it's actually a Twiggy I am thinking of purchasing and already have a Vert Thyme Work, so didn't want to have two bags in the same colour, so as long as it's not Vert Thyme, I am happy


----------



## isadora

Hello, I just ordered a bag from mytheresa.com and in the website description, it says that it's "Petrol". I did a search and thought the colour was Canard.

But when I asked the customer care people on email, they replied to say the official name is "Cera".

Has anyone heard of this colour? If so, what kind of a colour is it?

thanks much!


----------



## crazybagfan

Hi Gals, i'm hunting for a Town for few weeks. However lately i'm confused about this model. Someone told me it's an old model, just re-released this year, and hardly find it in any Bal boutique. Then, i tried to surf more information about it in Bal website, i can't find Town anymore which i can few weeks ago!!!!! Is Town going to discontinue and not popular at all? So this model being removed from their website????? 

My friend advised me to go Velo instead, which can be worn crossbody too. Can anyone enlighten me about it? But i checked the size of Velo, it seems very big! Even bigger than a City?


----------



## SkyBlueDay

^^ Yes, Velo is bigger- much bigger than a City.

I responded to your last Town question about whether it is new or old, and the possibility of its availability, in your other thread

You should purchase the one you like using best!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

I believe this question was raised in this thread too.

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/my-first-city-hope-i-will-like-it-625439.html

I think it is Canard. HTH.


----------



## ChaBaGucci

isadora said:


> Hello, I just ordered a bag from mytheresa.com and in the website description, it says that it's "Petrol". I did a search and thought the colour was Canard.
> 
> But when I asked the customer care people on email, they replied to say the official name is "Cera".
> 
> Has anyone heard of this colour? If so, what kind of a colour is it?
> 
> thanks much!


Congrets on your bag!! I received the same bag from my Theresa last week and I love it. The color is definitly more petrol than on the pics of the website, and it must be the Canard. I hope you will enjoy your bag when it arrives!


----------



## LuxuryLush

Hello, I'm trying to figure out what color/year/leather my GSH Hobo is. It didn't come with any tags/cards. I was leaning towards Amethyst but others seem to think Magenta. I Would appreciate any input! Thanks!http://s51.photobucket.com/albums/f389/angelam77066/Balenciaga%20Hobo/


----------



## bagaholic88

Hi

This bag is part of 2010/2011 collection. Can you help to identify it? Thanks.


----------



## o_luxurious

Try posting here - Identify This Balenciaga (Color? Style? Year?)


----------



## HandbagAngel

Here are the measurements of the two:

RH Velo:  34 cm x 28 cm x 17 cm
RH City:  38 cm x 25 cm x 10 cm

Town size is between First and City.  IMO Velo is not big at all.  It is narrower than the City but taller.  I prefer Velo over Town since its size is bigger and you could wear it across body.


----------



## REREsaurus

I like both, but the Town is too small for my everyday items. Therefore Velo gets my vote on the weekdays and the Town gets my vote for the weekends.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

hi there! your hobo looks like 2008 amethyst to me


----------



## drati

REREsaurus said:


> I like both, but the Town is too small for my everyday items. Therefore Velo gets my vote on the weekdays and the Town gets my vote for the weekends.



ITA with *rere* here, the town is perfect for weekends and evenings, a little too small for day to day.


----------



## LuxuryLush

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> hi there! your hobo looks like 2008 amethyst to me


 
Thanks CHLOEGLAMOUR!!


----------



## monsoon88

Is there anyone who'd have pictures of both the Town and Velo, side by side?  If so, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## drati

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> hi there! your hobo looks like 2008 amethyst to me



I agree with CG. Also, the hobo wasn't made in 2005 so it cannot be magenta.


----------



## imlvholic

Yap! Town is just slightly bigger than First, but still small. 

Personally, I like Velo over Town.


----------



## LuxuryLush

drati said:


> I agree with CG. Also, the hobo wasn't made in 2005 so it cannot be magenta.


Thank you so much! I've had a couple say Magenta...but I think it's because of the way it photographs. IRL it's a deep purpley-pink...which had me thinking Amethyst. Thanks again! I appeciate the input!


----------



## crazybagfan

monsoon88 said:


> Is there anyone who'd have pictures of both the Town and Velo, side by side? If so, I'd greatly appreciate it.


 
Here you go, some pictures comparing Town, City and Velo


----------



## crazybagfan

Can any expert to identify this color? Is it castagna or chestnut?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

crazybagfan said:


> Can any expert to identify this color? Is it castagna or chestnut?


yes it is castagna


----------



## crazybagfan

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> yes it is castagna


 
Thanks for your prompt response. I think this color is lovely


----------



## BRONTE

Sienna's and Giselle's black first bags?

Sienna:
http://www.sienna-miller.org/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=6816&fullsize=1


----------



## am2022

love this one!!!

making me want to whip out that first bag that i have tucked at the back of my closet for the past two years...


BRONTE said:


> Sienna's and Giselle's black first bags?
> 
> Sienna:
> http://www.sienna-miller.org/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=6816&fullsize=1


----------



## am2022

oh sorry.. i thought bronte this was celeb pics..

i didn't know its for ID.

this is the ever famous Black first with flat brass hardware...   or FBF

its iconic and hard to find...

Another famous celeb who loves this is kate moss!!!

hope you find one!!!


----------



## am2022

Please id this while leather bomber jacket!



BRONTE said:


> Sienna's and Giselle's black first bags?
> 
> Sienna:
> http://www.sienna-miller.org/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=6816&fullsize=1


----------



## BRONTE

Thank you! The flat brass was only used from 2002 to 2003 correct?


----------



## beauxgoris

BRONTE said:


> Sienna's and Giselle's black first bags?
> 
> Sienna:
> http://www.sienna-miller.org/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=6816&fullsize=1



^^I can't believe how shiny the brass is on her bag. I wonder what happened to this bag, she used it for years.


----------



## tortoiseperson

I don't (yet) have any Bal bags.  I've developed a crush on this bag  but I can't go and view it IRL, it's on a website in a different country from me!

It's a green that I can't see in the Green Reference thread, and also the leather, which they say is Lambskin, almost looks as if it's printed with a lizard effect.  Not at all like the normal slightly "tie-dyed" effect of Balenciaga leather that I've seen here.

I'd love to know what it is, and also how colour-true this picture is.  It looks less bright and yellowy than Vert Gazon but not as cool as Emeraude.


----------



## tortoiseperson

OK I've read areound and asked a Selfridges SA.

This is the Lizard from this summer and the colour is Cypress.

There are some pics on here of Cypress but I can't work out whether this is a "warm" (froggy) green or a cool green.

I see a few people on here have bought this bag, any opinions or even photos would be most helpful!


----------



## Ladylu1

Is The City lizard-embossed 10th anniversary special edition 2010, colour cyprés.


----------



## tortoiseperson

Thank you! 

It's a toss up between this and the Militaire suede.  I don't like cold greens, which is why I'm trying to get a feel for the tone of this green in the Lizard, without being able to see it IRL.  The suede is not so practical for the English weather though.


----------



## cestcibon

I found these bags on Mytheresa.com, and I wasn't sure of the exact name of these colors.  Any input would be greatly appreciated.  TIA!

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/GIANT-CITY-TOTE-p-14279.html#

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/GIANT-PART-TIME-TOTE-p-13949.html


----------



## HandbagAngel

cestcibon said:


> I found these bags on Mytheresa.com, and I wasn't sure of the exact name of these colors. Any input would be greatly appreciated. TIA!
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/GIANT-CITY-TOTE-p-14279.html#
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/GIANT-PART-TIME-TOTE-p-13949.html


 

The first one is Anthracite RGGH City.  The second one is Murier RGGH Part Time.


----------



## heavenlyn

just got my first bbag today.. please help identify the season/colour! 

tag read: N 2928 O

thanks in advance!


----------



## Fashion1

I recently bought a GGH Part Time. It didn't come with any tags so I'm trying to figure out the color. The ebay listing says it was bought in 2009 and is a 2008 bag, so I'm thinking 2008 pre season s/s white. It does have the pocket on the mirror. However, that seemed to be an actual white, while my bag irl is not even close to white, but a very creamy off white. I guess it could have turned that color? Also, was pre season 08 chevre or agneau? Maybe 2007 ivory makes more sense? Thanks for any insight!


----------



## bluejinx

Ok, so I was reading lou lou magazine at work today and there was a picture of these shoes and I think I started drooling! I can't find them anywhere!!

They have a stacked heel with 3 or so different colors in the heel very modern looking. They have a platform attached to the bottom that doesn't look like it really goes to the shoe. Kinda like it was glued on after the fact. If I recall, pinkish redish front grey heel, grey piece attached to the heel and the heel is kinda geometric color blocked. 

Very modern and unlike any other shoe I have ever seen in my life. 

I NEED these shoes!!!! Help!!!


----------



## heavenly_emi

http://img693.imageshack.us/i/dscn4391y.jpg/

hi could anyone please help me identify the color of this bag? is it aquamarine? thanks.


----------



## voxish

does anybody know the name + year of this color?
cheers!
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Gian...WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5e925765#ht_8328wt_926


----------



## Prufrock613

Could anyone help me with this color & year?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=LVI&its=I&otn=1&Category=63852#ht_4621wt_920


----------



## o_luxurious

Fashion1 said:


> I recently bought a GGH Part Time. It didn't come with any tags so I'm trying to figure out the color. The ebay listing says it was bought in 2009 and is a 2008 bag, so I'm thinking 2008 pre season s/s white. It does have the pocket on the mirror. However, that seemed to be an actual white, while my bag irl is not even close to white, but a very creamy off white. I guess it could have turned that color? Also, was pre season 08 chevre or agneau? Maybe 2007 ivory makes more sense? Thanks for any insight!


 
To me, your PT looks like a 07 Ivory. Others?


----------



## o_luxurious

heavenly_emi said:


> http://img693.imageshack.us/i/dscn4391y.jpg/
> 
> hi could anyone please help me identify the color of this bag? is it aquamarine? thanks.


 
I think it's too dark to be Aquamarine. It could be 07 Marine.


----------



## o_luxurious

voxish said:


> does anybody know the name + year of this color?
> cheers!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Gian...WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5e925765#ht_8328wt_926


 
This bag is so badly faded. Could be Anthra or a blue, but can't really tell for sure.


----------



## o_luxurious

Prufrock613 said:


> Could anyone help me with this color & year?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=LVI&its=I&otn=1&Category=63852#ht_4621wt_920


 
Looks like 08 Sky Blue or 08 Turquoise to me. Looks different in different lights.


----------



## voxish

o_luxurious said:


> This bag is so badly faded. Could be Anthra or a blue, but can't really tell for sure.



really?  it's listed as 'gray,' hmm...


----------



## heavenly_emi

hey guys, could you help me identify which color this is?




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## o_luxurious

voxish said:


> does anybody know the name + year of this color?
> cheers!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Gian...WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5e925765#ht_8328wt_926


 


o_luxurious said:


> This bag is so badly faded. Could be Anthra or a blue, but can't really tell for sure.


 


voxish said:


> really? it's listed as 'gray,' hmm...


 
Yes. If you look at the 8th picture, the inside leather tag and the exterior of the bag are two different colors...


----------



## MissMerion

Could someone help me with colour? Seller write acquamarine, but it seems to be a little dark IMO...

TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-City...337?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f03691a69


----------



## o_luxurious

MissMerion said:


> Could someone help me with colour? Seller write acquamarine, but it seems to be a little dark IMO...
> 
> TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-City...337?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f03691a69


 
I think it's Aquamarine.


----------



## cestcibon

Hi Ladies & Gents could someone identify this color city for me, I thought it was a Noix still not quite sure.


----------



## Rachelle2

shot7.com/wp-content/gallery/newyork09/vedder-jill09.jpg


----------



## 69roadrunner

Hello, this weekend my boyfriend and I were in Las vegas for my birthday and since he usually buys me a Bbag for my birthday we went to the new balenciaga store. I picked out a Limited edition First made of pony hair, it has Blue leather and a White, blue and black sort of zebra pattern. What I don't know is What this color is called????? I forgot to ask!!! The sales associate was very friendly and helpful. Does anyone know what this pattern is called???? TIA Karen


----------



## heavenly_emi

heavenly_emi said:


> hey guys, could you help me identify which color this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



could someone help me identify this color? thanks


----------



## cestcibon

This ebay lisiting is ending soon, I wanted to know what the color is.  It has some blue under tones..maybe antra?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-LAMBSKIN-BALENCIAGA-/120625906294?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c15dd4276


----------



## saira1214

cestcibon said:


> This ebay lisiting is ending soon, I wanted to know what the color is. It has some blue under tones..maybe antra?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-LAMBS...294?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c15dd4276


 
The lighting is terrible in the photos, but my guess would also be Anthra.


----------



## saira1214

heavenly_emi said:


> could someone help me identify this color? thanks


 
It's hard to tell, but likely Anthra


----------



## saira1214

69roadrunner said:


> Hello, this weekend my boyfriend and I were in Las vegas for my birthday and since he usually buys me a Bbag for my birthday we went to the new balenciaga store. I picked out a Limited edition First made of pony hair, it has Blue leather and a White, blue and black sort of zebra pattern. What I don't know is What this color is called????? I forgot to ask!!! The sales associate was very friendly and helpful. Does anyone know what this pattern is called???? TIA Karen


 
There is no color for it.  It is just referred to as the LE pony hair bags. I'd guess that the blue on it is bleu roi.  Congrats!


----------



## saira1214

Rachelle2 said:


> shot7.com/wp-content/gallery/newyork09/vedder-jill09.jpg


 
Yep, looks like a black suede first.


----------



## saira1214

cestcibon said:


> Hi Ladies & Gents could someone identify this color city for me, I thought it was a Noix still not quite sure.


 
Either Noix or Castagna.  It looks more Noix to me though.


----------



## BlackSheep13

Found this in a 2nd hand shop. It was tagged as Amethyst but I thought it looked like Sorbet?

Please help... Amethyst or Sorbet?


----------



## juicy couture jen

BlackSheep13 said:


> Found this in a 2nd hand shop. It was tagged as Amethyst but I thought it looked like Sorbet?
> 
> Please help... Amethyst or Sorbet?



I think this is sorbet, amethyst has more purple undertones.


----------



## BlackSheep13

^^ thanks babe!


----------



## Chuotchuot

Hi, may I know what colour is powder toned colour? Is it White? Many thanks!


----------



## cali_to_ny

Right now there is Bois De Rose which is a light powdery pink, and Nacre which is a greyish powdery white.


----------



## oreo713

Hi...does this look like '05 olive to anyone?  I'm not too sure if it is a messenger or courier.  Any comment would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/05-Balenciaga-O...497?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255dea1f61


----------



## HandbagAngel

oreo713 said:


> Hi...does this look like '05 olive to anyone? I'm not too sure if it is a messenger or courier. Any comment would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/05-Balenciaga-O...497?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255dea1f61


 

This is a Men's Day style in 2005 Olive color.


----------



## oreo713

HandbagAngel said:


> This is a Men's Day style in 2005 Olive color.


 
Thank you Angel...I wasn't too sure.


----------



## Roba

Hi everyone! Could you all please help me out? I am from The Netherlands and i saw Two great Bal. bags on designervintage.com I am in love with both of them! It is a Greige Work from 06 and a Blue corduroy slouchy Cargo from ? 04? PLEASE HELP are they authentic Bals? I would love to buy them! Check them out for me please! http://www.designer-vintage.com/Bal...&facet.brand=balenciaga&sort=displayDate+desc

And this one:

http://www.designer-vintage.com/Bal...&facet.brand=balenciaga&sort=displayDate+desc


----------



## Aggiegal33

Fashion1 said:


> I recently bought a GGH Part Time. It didn't come with any tags so I'm trying to figure out the color. The ebay listing says it was bought in 2009 and is a 2008 bag, so I'm thinking 2008 pre season s/s white. It does have the pocket on the mirror. However, that seemed to be an actual white, while my bag irl is not even close to white, but a very creamy off white. I guess it could have turned that color? Also, was pre season 08 chevre or agneau? Maybe 2007 ivory makes more sense? Thanks for any insight!




I can't help but keep looking at the hardware. And your entire Bal collection... sweet!


----------



## saira1214

My friend has a 2007 Ivory PT and it is not close to the color depicted here.  IMO this bag is white and likely has yellowing issues.  HTH!



Fashion1 said:


> I recently bought a GGH Part Time. It didn't come with any tags so I'm trying to figure out the color. The ebay listing says it was bought in 2009 and is a 2008 bag, so I'm thinking 2008 pre season s/s white. It does have the pocket on the mirror. However, that seemed to be an actual white, while my bag irl is not even close to white, but a very creamy off white. I guess it could have turned that color? Also, was pre season 08 chevre or agneau? Maybe 2007 ivory makes more sense? Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Stephanie1988

T think the bag is generous and beautiful,I also want to have a bag like that.


----------



## Muppet18

Hi!

I am not shure if I post in the right thread, but I would like to get some information about a BBag, that I recently saw in the inet.
Here it is: 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Does anybody know the style?
The only thing I could find out is, that it must have been from the 2007/2008 A/W collection.

Many thanks!


----------



## JeanGranger

Please help  What does this bag call? I thought "Day" but it is smaller






Also do you where can I buy Balenciaga bag and wallet in Australia?
Thank you


----------



## drati

THis is the club. It's a discontinued style but you might still be able to find one at a retailer. 

There's a few retailers in Australia, have a look in the shopping subforum, you should be able to find a list there.


----------



## Hush

Can someone please identify this bal? I'm 99% sure it's Balenciaga, just by the general look of it, but I'm not sure... Thank you so much girls!







Image from tumblr.


----------



## KayMomto3

Hush said:


> Can someone please identify this bal? I'm 99% sure it's Balenciaga, just by the general look of it, but I'm not sure... Thank you so much girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image from tumblr.



That is an 02 Multi-Zip First (missing the tassels on the zip pulls). It looks like it might be Monk leather also, but could be suede.


----------



## argantuel

Could someone please identify the year and the exact color name of this balenciaga first?Thank you!


----------



## KayMomto3

argantuel said:


> Could someone please identify the year and the exact color name of this balenciaga first?Thank you!



It is from F/W 05 so the color is either Rouge Theatre or Bordeaux. Of the 2 I think it is probably RT, doesn't seem dark enough to be Bordeaux


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Yeah, it looks like my Rogue Theater Work.


----------



## H2O

http://cocoperez.com/2010-10-19-wil...leaving-her-hotel-in-new-york-with-will-smith

is that pompon fake?
tia


----------



## JenMeow

Anyone know any info on this bag?  I have more pics and measurements if necessary.  TIA!


----------



## mmmsc

JenMeow said:


> Anyone know any info on this bag?  I have more pics and measurements if necessary.  TIA!


It looks like a bowling silver or gold from maybe 2008 or 2009?


----------



## waterfalls

Hi Ladies! Any idea which 2007-2008 colour this is?


----------



## JenMeow

Thanks!  It is definitely silver in real life.


----------



## Metteandersen

hey girls, what is this colour called?



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260680613324&_trksid=p2761.l1259


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

waterfalls said:


> Hi Ladies! Any idea which 2007-2008 colour this is?


 definitely AMETHYST 2008


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Metteandersen said:


> hey girls, what is this colour called?
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260680613324&_trksid=p2761.l1259


IT IS CALLED "fake"


----------



## Metteandersen

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> IT IS CALLED "fake"



REALLY! Thank you so much chloeglamour!! I just posted the bag in "authenticate this"...boy i´m glad you told me


----------



## bijou_mom02

what year is this bag from and what is this color called?? 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/11014286@N00/?saved=1


----------



## HandbagAngel

bijou_mom02 said:


> what year is this bag from and what is this color called??
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/11014286@N00/?saved=1


 
I believe it is 09 Blue Layette.


----------



## winnnieee

apparently they do look different to me, but can really tell the difference tho. so do anyone mind telling me the name and year of these 2 different blue please? TIA!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

The first one is 2010 Bleu Roi.  I cannot tell the second one since the lighting made it look purple.


----------



## o_luxurious

The lighting is bad on the second one, but I think it could be Outremer.


----------



## winnnieee

winnnieee said:


> apparently they do look different to me, but can really tell the difference tho. so do anyone mind telling me the name and year of these 2 different blue please? TIA!!




the attached picture show me a better colour display of the 2nd bag! TIA!


----------



## Jira

winnnieee said:


> the attached picture show me a better colour display of the 2nd bag! TIA!



Looks like Outremer to me too


----------



## Susan Lee

ITA with the second being Outremer.


----------



## tanj

i know the handles are very warmed but can someone please tell me the yr and color of this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Giant-City-lightgray-Silver-color-/130446101893?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5f318d85


----------



## redskater

tanj said:


> i know the handles are very warmed but can someone please tell me the yr and color of this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Giant-City-lightgray-Silver-color-/130446101893?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5f318d85



looks like Argent from F/W 08.


----------



## tanj

redskater said:


> looks like Argent from F/W 08.




thank you for the quick reply...this may be too light then


----------



## gymangel812

what style is this?:


----------



## H2O

^^fake


----------



## Muppet18

Muppet18 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am not shure if I post in the right thread, but I would like to get some information about a BBag, that I recently saw in the inet.
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Does anybody know the style?
> The only thing I could find out is, that it must have been from the 2007/2008 A/W collection.
> 
> Many thanks!


 

Did some research and found out, that it could be a' 2007 Pine Duffle Bag'


----------



## xblackxstarx

hi, can anyone help me? does anyone know the exact name of the colour and model that mary-kate olsen uses its this bag and i love it 
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...AldUN&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0


----------



## juicy couture jen

xblackxstarx said:


> hi, can anyone help me? does anyone know the exact name of the colour and model that mary-kate olsen uses its this bag and i love it
> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...AldUN&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0



2004 pistachio city rh.  Ths color is no longer made, but similar colors from the current seasons are 2010 vert d'eau, and 2009 granny green. Hope this helps .


----------



## deeceee

I know this is an SGH Work, but I'm dying to know the color! Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## zeero

Jira said:


> Looks like Outremer to me too



looks like my Outremer as well. The color is really hard to catch.


----------



## Jira

deeceee said:


> I know this is an SGH Work, but I'm dying to know the color! Thanks in advance for your help!



This bag looks off to me... was it authenticated?


----------



## deeceee

I received it as a gift. Just posted it up at the authentication thread. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-use-format-post-614879-281.html#post16994815


----------



## heartfelt

Could someone please tell me what year and color this city is? 07 truffle perhaps?


----------



## hermes27

hmm not sure


----------



## hermes27

anyone know ?? hmm i think 2007


----------



## xblackxstarx

Thank you that really helps 
Is there anyway to get hold of it? If the only way to get it is used it will be fine. I NEED this bag 



juicy couture jen said:


> 2004 pistachio city rh.  Ths color is no longer made, but similar colors from the current seasons are 2010 vert d'eau, and 2009 granny green. Hope this helps .


----------



## o_luxurious

heartfelt said:


> Could someone please tell me what year and color this city is? 07 truffle perhaps?


 
Looks like a 07 Truffle GGH City to me too.


----------



## mere girl

Hi - (assuming this is genuine - I will post more pics when I receive it) what color is this MU please?


----------



## o_luxurious

^ IMO, it could be 06 Cornflower in bright lighting, or perhaps 06 Blue India?


----------



## mere girl

^ thank you - I was just checking and thought maybe 08 turquoise as the colour surounding the zip is so light? 06 chevre would be better tho!!


----------



## o_luxurious

^ The "marbling" effect on the leather sure seems like chevre. But I wonder what others would think. Wait for other to join in!


----------



## mere girl

^ I'm wondering whether 05 sky blue 
but probably not!


----------



## tanj

hi i'm back again...could someone maybe identify this for me.

thanks 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-City...241?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5f5a15e1


----------



## Jayne1

I took a spy pic of this because the SA was not able to answer my question as to what the name of the blue was.  She looked it up and it was called "medium" and the pink was called "light" - isn't that ridiculous?

Can anyone tell me what the name of this blue is?  The picture is a fairly accurate representation of the actual colour. Also, she said the pink was "bubblegum pink" even though the order book called it "light" - is that correct? Both are from Fall 2010. 

Thank you!


----------



## juicy couture jen

^Blue is outremer, and I want to say pink is Pivoine?


----------



## sameeny

Hiya, could someone please help identify this bag for me? I'm pretty new to Balenciaga and don't know all the bag styles inside out ...yet. ;]

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....875284&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

Thanks!


----------



## HandbagAngel

sameeny said:


> Hiya, could someone please help identify this bag for me? I'm pretty new to Balenciaga and don't know all the bag styles inside out ...yet. ;]
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....875284&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Thanks!


 
Welcome to the forum!  This color is 06 Pale Rose.


----------



## Ladylu1

Could someone please help identify this bag?


----------



## o_luxurious

^ The style is a Besace. The color, I think could be 07 Truffle?


----------



## juzluvpink

Redskater told me I would get a better response here.. so here it goes..

Item: BALENCIAGA Bag RARE pink w/ lav stitch original bag
Seller ID: mightykismet
Item Number: 190463109339
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI....=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Comments: I do believe this is authentic, but what color? Rose??


----------



## nicholle

can someone help me identify this color? the right one is a pourpre but im not sure what color is the bag on the left side.

http://s860.photobucket.com/albums/ab168/mustardyellow/Balenciaga/?action=view&current=DSC02764.jpg


----------



## tanj

Hi could someone pls tell me the yr and color of this wallet?

TIA


----------



## Jira

tanj said:


> Hi could someone pls tell me the yr and color of this wallet?
> 
> TIA



I think it's 06 Emerald


----------



## tanj

Jira said:


> I think it's 06 Emerald



thanks Jira I looked through the green's thread and I was leaning towards that but the lighting was so crazy in my house I couldn't tell.Thank you


----------



## nicholle

can someone help me identify this color? the right one is a pourpre but im not sure what color is the bag on the left side.

http://s860.photobucket.com/albums/a...t=DSC02764.jpg


----------



## Ladylu1

o_luxurious said:


> ^ The style is a Besace. The color, I think could be 07 Truffle?


 
Thanks.


----------



## HandbagAngel

juzluvpink said:


> Redskater told me I would get a better response here.. so here it goes..
> 
> Item: BALENCIAGA Bag RARE pink w/ lav stitch original bag
> Seller ID: mightykismet
> Item Number: 190463109339
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI....=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Comments: I do believe this is authentic, but what color? Rose??


 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190463109339&_rdc=1


I looks 04 Rose to me.


----------



## HandbagAngel

nicholle said:


> can someone help me identify this color? the right one is a pourpre but im not sure what color is the bag on the left side.
> 
> http://s860.photobucket.com/albums/ab168/mustardyellow/Balenciaga/?action=view&current=DSC02764.jpg


 

The green one on the left looks 2007 Pine to me.


----------



## doll0luv

Hello everyone, i'd need your help to identify a BAL tag, is it look good IYO? Thank you in advance! http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=130447748950


----------



## juzluvpink

HandbagAngel said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190463109339&_rdc=1
> 
> 
> I looks 04 Rose to me.


 
Thanks HandbagAngel!


----------



## alabamabelle

WOW!! AMAZING!! Do u think she has another?! LOL...


----------



## juzluvpink

The seller replied saying that the client mentioned the twiggy was bought 8 years ago? That means it can't be 04 Rose? I'm confused.


----------



## sophia929

Hi,
Can anyone tell me the name of this bag.  It was given to me.  I don't know anthing about it


----------



## ieweuyhs

I think you forgot to post pics.

In any case, you should post your query in this thread: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html


----------



## HandbagAngel

juzluvpink said:


> The seller replied saying that the client mentioned the twiggy was bought 8 years ago? That means it can't be 04 Rose? I'm confused.


 

Eight years ago would be 2002.  Back in 2002, there is no such color made by Bal.


----------



## sweetally

Hi guys, can you please help me and identify this for me  and thank you


----------



## HandbagAngel

sweetally said:


> Hi guys, can you please help me and identify this for me  and thank you


 

No identification involved here since this one is fake.


----------



## sophia929

Can anyone help me identify this bag?  I haven't a clue.  I usually hang out on the Louis boards.http://http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150515027568&ssPageName=STRK:MESCX:IT

try this linkhttp://http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150515027568&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Conni618

sophia929 said:


> Can anyone help me identify this bag?  I haven't a clue.  I usually hang out on the Louis boards.http://http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150515027568&ssPageName=STRK:MESCX:IT
> 
> try this linkhttp://http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150515027568&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT



The second link works with one less "http" 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150515027568&ssPageName=STRK:MESCX:IT

It is a pewter First.  Not sure which year..
If you are interested in bidding on it, be sure to post it in the Authenticate This Balenciaga thread.


----------



## mysassylady

*Hello!

Can someone identify what is the name of this bag? I saw this bag in Neiman today, it has perforated leather... I really love it! 

TIA!!!*


----------



## mysassylady

Hi... Does anyone know what kind of bag is this? 

THANKS!!


----------



## Annabear

Im pretty sure that the cross perforated City with the new small gold hardware. I think the colour is Blue Roi, someone correct me though if im wrong  O_o


----------



## mayen120

Annabear said:


> Im pretty sure that the cross perforated City with the new small gold hardware. I think the colour is Blue Roi, someone correct me though if im wrong  O_o



yup!


----------



## urbangrid

I went to Holt Renfrew today thinking of getting the Seigle RH Day...I never thought I would buy a dark brown-ish Balenciaga...but I fell in love with this bag when I saw it in person. Since it's not an official Balenciaga store, the SA isn't sure what the correct name of the color is, and I don't know how to read the tag that comes with the bag either. It is a rich brown with reddish/burgundy undertone, and  I am guessing that it's the 2010 F/W Castagna. Can someone please help me identify it?

Oh the info on the tag reads:
2010 3 173080 D94JN  275

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

congrats on your new bag!!and colour is just castagna!!!


----------



## mere girl

congratulations - I have a S/S castagna and I love it! enjoy (it will be easier to maintain than the seigle - good choice!)


----------



## HerRubySlippers

It's stunning!

I hope you enjoy the Giant Hardware as much as I have.

Congrats!


----------



## HandbagAngel

mysassylady said:


> *Hello!*
> 
> *Can someone identify what is the name of this bag? I saw this bag in Neiman today, it has perforated leather... I really love it! *
> 
> *TIA!!!*


 
I believe this is a 2010 Bleu Roi cross perforated City.


----------



## margaritas

Congrats, I've seen this colour IRL and it's beautiful!


----------



## Allisonfaye

I saw a girl carrying a purple bag with pewter hardware yesterday. It was a city. Is the pewter hardware flatter than the regular hardware? I haven't been keeping up with the new bags for a while now but I was curious as to whether the bag was real or fake but I couldn't get a closeup look at it.


----------



## juicy couture jen

Allisonfaye said:


> I saw a girl carrying a purple bag with pewter hardware yesterday. It was a city. Is the pewter hardware flatter than the regular hardware? I haven't been keeping up with the new bags for a while now but I was curious as to whether the bag was real or fake but I couldn't get a closeup look at it.



Hi Allisonfaye!

Could it be this one? 

http://www.barneys.com/10th Anniversary Iridescent First/00505006236120,default,pd.html


----------



## BRONTE

Does anyone know if this is a 2002 Fall/Winter or Spring/Summer Black Flat Brass First ?







[/QUOTE]


----------



## seahorseinstripes

Anyone canhelp me id this suede bal bag? The seller said it's from 2008 and the hardware looks like the neiman marcus le? Anyone know exactly which season this bag came from? Thanks


----------



## urbangrid

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> congrats on your new bag!!and colour is just castagna!!!





mere girl said:


> congratulations - I have a S/S castagna and I love it! enjoy (it will be easier to maintain than the seigle - good choice!)





HerRubySlippers said:


> It's stunning!
> 
> I hope you enjoy the Giant Hardware as much as I have.
> 
> Congrats!



Thank you all for helping me identify the color of the bag! 
I'm really loving the color...the GH is a bit heavy, but I'm sure I'll get used to it and work out my bi-cep...hehe


----------



## rach.peng

Hi ladies can you please identify this baby for meh  
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...bag/30061/3080/2222&posRow=7&posCol=0&page=1#

The numbe ron the siliver plate reads 
N 3254 Q 
115748
can you please tell me what color it is, when is it made and what kind of leather is it? 

thanksss


----------



## Jira

rach.peng said:


> Hi ladies can you please identify this baby for meh
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...bag/30061/3080/2222&posRow=7&posCol=0&page=1#
> 
> The numbe ron the siliver plate reads
> N 3254 Q
> 115748
> can you please tell me what color it is, when is it made and what kind of leather is it?
> 
> thanksss



Looks like 2009 Anthracite. It's made of agneau (lamb).


----------



## mpgtown99

Please identify this Balenciaga for me.  I'm also having it authenticated in the "Authenticate this" thread.  I purchased this from a store that sells secondhand bags and it did not come with cards or anything.  The date code of D indicates it's from 2003.  I looked at the "Colors by Season" reference thread, and I think it's a caramel (maybe mastic?).  It measures approx 8" x 6".  What style is this?  Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## juicy couture jen

mpgtown99 said:


> Please identify this Balenciaga for me.  I'm also having it authenticated in the "Authenticate this" thread.  I purchased this from a store that sells secondhand bags and it did not come with cards or anything.  The date code of D indicates it's from 2003.  I looked at the "Colors by Season" reference thread, and I think it's a caramel (maybe mastic?).  It measures approx 8" x 6".  What style is this?  Any info is much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 1248226
> View attachment 1248227
> View attachment 1248228



Sorry, by the look of the tag, it is fake.


----------



## beachgirl13

I recently saw someone with a black city with giant black hardware.
The hardware was black but looked like the silver thimble type hardware.

Did a bag like that ever exist? Because I have looked everywhere and could not find anything of the sort.
Now I am bummed I did not ask her where and when she got it.


----------



## juicy couture jen

I think you are referring to Giant Covered Hardware?

http://www.barneys.com/Arena-Giant-Covered-City/00460807005897,default,pd.html


----------



## littlerock

Giant Rose gold hardware has a black type finish.. is this what you're referring to?


----------



## cali_to_ny

I think NM also had an anniversary edition a few years ago with giant gunmetal hardware.


----------



## drati

^^^ yes but not with black leather. Only blue.

My guess is that that OP saw a giant covered black city?


----------



## littlerock

I guess it's entirely possible that someone bought one of the NM bags and dyed it? Without a picture though it is impossible to crack to this one.


----------



## Hermancat

littlerock said:


> I guess it's entirely possible that someone bought one of the NM bags and dyed it? Without a picture though it is impossible to crack to this one.


*littlerock*  Gorgeous wedding pictures!!  Stunning!  You are a beautiful bride!

Many, many happy healthy years!


----------



## beachgirl13

littlerock said:


> Giant Rose gold hardware has a black type finish.. is this what you're referring to?



Is the hardware black?

It looks like the giant gold thimball like hardware but black.


----------



## suzie w

please>? any details would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## helensign

Can someone take a look at this bag, auction number 380289986329.
It definitely looks real and cute, but I don't know what shade of blue that is? Could somebody ID this one please?


----------



## HandbagAngel

helensign said:


> Can someone take a look at this bag, auction number 380289986329.
> It definitely looks real and cute, but I don't know what shade of blue that is? Could somebody ID this one please?


 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380289986329&_rdc=1

It looks 2005 Navy Twiggy to me.


----------



## tulemar

Style/color?


----------



## foxyvox

Hi, I've found this little wonder in a thrift store for next to nothing, any ideas if it's real?


----------



## HandbagAngel

foxyvox said:


> Hi, I've found this little wonder in a thrift store for next to nothing, any ideas if it's real?


 
This bag was made by a manufacture back in early 2000 who got rights to use Bal logo.  This one actually was not made by Balenciaga.


----------



## foxyvox

HandbagAngel said:


> This bag was made by a manufacture back in early 2000 who got rights to use Bal logo.  This one actually was not made by Balenciaga.


Ah, I thought it was too good to be true.
Thank you!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

tulemar said:


> Style/color?


i believe the style is "bucket", the color look like coral 08


----------



## tulemar

i_love_yorkie said:


> i believe the style is "bucket", the color look like coral 08



Ok I thought it might be vermillion?  Barney's doesn't always name these brights right. Thank you !


----------



## xoxosweetkisses

Hello! 

Anyone have any idea what style this is? this is my first Balenciaga purchase. Bought it off Ebay. Seller said it was a midday but looks different? Thanks for all the help! XOXO!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...si=%2Bn7CYfd9buuPkLk4uVbqUWbM1CI%3D&viewitem=

Haven't gotten it yet. just curious. Thanks!


----------



## juicy couture jen

xoxosweetkisses said:


> Hello!
> 
> Anyone have any idea what style this is? this is my first Balenciaga purchase. Bought it off Ebay. Seller said it was a midday but looks different? Thanks for all the help! XOXO!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...si=%2Bn7CYfd9buuPkLk4uVbqUWbM1CI%3D&viewitem=
> 
> Haven't gotten it yet. just curious. Thanks!



It looks like a GSH Brief.


----------



## Just Violet

Hi, i know that the following bag is an authentic twiggy, but i need your help to identify which blue is it and also the season. Please, help meeeeeeee 'cause i don't want to bid for a color that i already have!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380289986329&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

thanks


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

VERY DIFFICULT TO SAY *L* ... it looks like marine 07  to me , but i am not sure , wait for another opinion


----------



## Just Violet

thanks *F*, so i'll wait for other opinions before bid. kisses


----------



## Jira

Just Violet said:


> Hi, i know that the following bag is an authentic twiggy, but i need your help to identify which blue is it and also the season. Please, help meeeeeeee 'cause i don't want to bid for a color that i already have!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380289986329&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> thanks



I think this is 05 Indigo


----------



## xoxosweetkisses

juicy couture jen said:


> It looks like a GSH Brief.




Thanks so much!


----------



## Just Violet

thanks *Jira*.


----------



## agalarowicz

ive spent forever trying to figure out this color.  its so hard with colors online.  gsh work
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...oZJORkA%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

thanks!


----------



## luvette77

Can someone help with the color of this GH city? It looks like automne to me, but is listed in the auction as chesnut.

Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-B...6635?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hasg=item4aa66eabb


----------



## dyyong

I thought this is 07 tomato but it have leather tag?? what do you girls think?

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=220700344960


----------



## Jira

dyyong said:


> I thought this is 07 tomato but it have leather tag?? what do you girls think?
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=220700344960



It's definitely _not_ Tomato. Do you have bigger pictures? The current ones are too small for me to tell.


----------



## cbarrus

luvette77 said:


> Can someone help with the color of this GH city? It looks like automne to me, but is listed in the auction as chesnut.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-B...6635?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hasg=item4aa66eabb


 
From the white season card in the picture, it would be Chataigne (i.e., chestnut). I know it is not automne - way too dark.  It looks like a Chataigne RH City I had.


----------



## cbarrus

agalarowicz said:


> ive spent forever trying to figure out this color. its so hard with colors online. gsh work
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...oZJORkA%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> thanks!


 
Although, I would like to hear other opinions, too, I think it is 07 Ocean from F/W.  It looks faded in the pics, but I did had an Ocean Makeup bag once upon a time that looked to be the same color.  HTH


----------



## agalarowicz

cbarrus said:


> Although, I would like to hear other opinions, too, I think it is 07 Ocean from F/W.  It looks faded in the pics, but I did had an Ocean Makeup bag once upon a time that looked to be the same color.  HTH



she said she thinks its from spring 09.  i looked at the "colors by season" and i still am hopeless.


----------



## HandbagAngel

agalarowicz said:


> she said she thinks its from spring 09. i looked at the "colors by season" and i still am hopeless.


 
I agree with cbarrus, it lookd 07 Ocean to me as well.  Spring 09 doesn't have this color.  This one faded a lot, but you could still see its color from the bottom and the mirror.  This kind shade of blue makes me think of 07 Ocean which I own once.


----------



## Fashion1

^^Definitely a faded Ocean. I have a GSH Ocean Work (in my avatar).


----------



## missaznpirate

I bought this bag from a TPF'er a few months ago..not sure of the color, could someone identify the year & color??  I feel that it has gotten a bit dirty & it's a bit hard for me to tell the color..TIA!!! =)


----------



## HandbagAngel

missaznpirate said:


> I bought this bag from a TPF'er a few months ago..not sure of the color, could someone identify the year & color?? I feel that it has gotten a bit dirty & it's a bit hard for me to tell the color..TIA!!! =)


 

It looks 09 Praline to me.

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## dyyong

Jira said:


> It's definitely _not_ Tomato. Do you have bigger pictures? The current ones are too small for me to tell.



should be here tomorrow, will post better pictures


----------



## i_love_yorkie

dyyong said:


> should be here tomorrow, will post better pictures


but RH city should have silver tag?


----------



## dyyong

i_love_yorkie said:


> but RH city should have silver tag?


 

it's either fake or oldies


----------



## lulu3955

What is the name of the style of this bag? I briefly saw one on HG Bags and fell in love. Many Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/1095-Balenciaga...409?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb15b2639


----------



## o_luxurious

^ Looks like a Suede Folk. It's fairly a new style, was first introduced this year.


----------



## lulu3955

I just did a search with that name... YAY! Thank you so much! It looks like a really cool style.


----------



## zippy14u

I got this 07 Twiggy(just authenticated) that has been dyed(badly)and would like some help with the color. The original color is on the inside tag. The first 2 are without flash. With the last picture, you can tell the difference between the original and the white dye. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jira

zippy14u said:


> I got this 07 Twiggy(just authenticated) that has been dyed(badly)and would like some help with the color. The original color is on the inside tag. The first 2 are without flash. With the last picture, you can tell the difference between the original and the white dye. Thanks in advance.



If it's from 07 it should be Jaune.


----------



## o_luxurious

^ Agree with *Jira*. If the color is yellow with some orange undertones, then it would be 07 Jaune.


----------



## zippy14u

Jira said:


> If it's from 07 it should be Jaune.



Thank you


----------



## laurenam

I love this! Anyone have any details on style and year? TIA!


----------



## lolasmom

I know the bag I have is a City.  I think it's from 2005.  Is it?

The tag reads 0705 A
115748

I am trying to figure this out - is it a S/S or Pre Spring cause I can't come up with the color.  My camera is not working so I can't post it.

The color of this bag looks greenish, or gray green but it doesn't really look like anthracite like we know it in 2010.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## oreo713

Hi all!   I just had this bag authenticated, and won the auction.  Can someone tell me what color it is and from what year?  

mmmsc thinks that it is possibly truffle from '06 or '07

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!!!!!

Thank you!


Balenciaga Brown Messenger day hobo bag handbag TPF - eBay (item 160509977287 end time Nov-29-10 13:03:43 PST)


----------



## pursesnpeaches

The swatch does not seem to match what I have seen in terms of 2011 bags - I love the periwinkle looking swatch but not the colour of these bags


----------



## prism

are the colors usually identical on Papier bags?


----------



## HandbagAngel

oreo713 said:


> Hi all! I just had this bag authenticated, and won the auction.  Can someone tell me what color it is and from what year?
> 
> mmmsc thinks that it is possibly truffle from '06 or '07
> 
> Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!!!!!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Brown Messenger day hobo bag handbag TPF - eBay (item 160509977287 end time Nov-29-10 13:03:43 PST)


 

Based on the color and leather, I agree with mmmsc.  This looks 07 Truffle to me.  06 Truffle is darker than this one.


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ They are usually a tiny bit different. So, almost the same color. Perhaps cause of the different leather type? IDK.


----------



## oreo713

HandbagAngel said:


> Based on the color and leather, I agree with mmmsc. This looks 07 Truffle to me. 06 Truffle is darker than this one.


 Thank you Angel...I hope its the color I was looking for!


----------



## oreo713

REREsaurus said:


> ^^ They are usually a tiny bit different. So, almost the same color. Perhaps cause of the different leather type? IDK.


 
Hi Rere!!!!   Thanks for the input...the seller states that it's chevre...


----------



## molee808

can someone help me identify the color of this twiggy? I have it on top of my 07 Mogano in comparison. 

The seller listed 07 Brown (no cards) so I thought from the pics it was Sienna. But then when I received, it looks darker than Sienna (which I used to have one in First) so I compare its mirror to my Mogano Work's, they are identical. Could it be a very faded Mogano? Please help! TIA


----------



## mere girl

^^  it looks very uniform fading if it is a mogano...are the tassles the same as the mogano or are these faded as well do you think? Totally gorgeous colour whatever it is and beautiful leather!


----------



## molee808

mere girl said:


> ^^  it looks very uniform fading if it is a mogano...are the tassles the same as the mogano or are these faded as well do you think? Totally gorgeous colour whatever it is and beautiful leather!



Thanks mere girl  the tassels are faded too (kind of faded into between the Twiggy and the Work)... I was very surprised to see one bag can faded so evenly, that's why I was unsure of the color  The mirror is the only thing that's exactly the same as my Mogano Work.


----------



## laurenam

Any ideas? I'm dying to know! 



laurenam said:


> I love this! Anyone have any details on style and year? TIA!


----------



## shopforbags

Hi ladies, I know this listing says it's pourpre from 2009 but I thought pourpre is more of a berry (pinkish red) color which I saw in other listings.  Can anyone verify this is the actual shade, or does pourpre come in varying shades?

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Balenciaga...129?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c179df501


----------



## o_luxurious

laurenam said:


> Any ideas? I'm dying to know!
> 
> 
> laurenam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this! Anyone have any details on style and year? TIA!
> 
> http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...1283270250.jpg
Click to expand...

 
This is part of the S/S 2010 collection. I think the official name is *Balenciaga Classic City Bag Linen Stripes*, with black trim. There are other colored trims (lime green and maybe yellow).


----------



## redskater

shopforbags said:


> Hi ladies, I know this listing says it's pourpre from 2009 but I thought pourpre is more of a berry (pinkish red) color which I saw in other listings.  Can anyone verify this is the actual shade, or does pourpre come in varying shades?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Balenciaga...129?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c179df501



I've never seen pourpre be that red but lighting can really make a color look different. If it didn't have the 09 tags I'd say this looks like sang to me.  Sanguine is definitely not that red either.


----------



## laurenam

o_luxurious said:


> This is part of the S/S 2010 collection. I think the official name is *Balenciaga Classic City Bag Linen Stripes*, with black trim. There are other colored trims (lime green and maybe yellow).


 
Thank you so much! I'm off to hunt...


----------



## o_luxurious

shopforbags said:


> Hi ladies, I know this listing says it's pourpre from 2009 but I thought pourpre is more of a berry (pinkish red) color which I saw in other listings. Can anyone verify this is the actual shade, or does pourpre come in varying shades?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Balenciaga...129?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c179df501


 


redskater said:


> I've never seen pourpre be that red but lighting can really make a color look different. If it didn't have the 09 tags I'd say this looks like sang to me. Sanguine is definitely not that red either.


 
^I agree with* redskater*. I would guess Sang too if it didn't come with the 09 cards. That's a really bright red and looks more like Sang. I didn't know Pourpre can be photographed that way, but then again, looks like the pictures were taken under really bright sunlight.


----------



## shopforbags

redskater said:


> I've never seen pourpre be that red but lighting can really make a color look different. If it didn't have the 09 tags I'd say this looks like sang to me.  Sanguine is definitely not that red either.




Thanks redskater, you're right!  Seller sent me another photo of the bag not under direct sunlight:  http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4097/4813723354_0f59eaa95a_b.jpg


----------



## shopforbags

shopforbags said:


> Hi ladies, I know this listing says it's pourpre from 2009 but I thought pourpre is more of a berry (pinkish red) color which I saw in other listings.  Can anyone verify this is the actual shade, or does pourpre come in varying shades?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Balenciaga...129?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c179df501





redskater said:


> I've never seen pourpre be that red but lighting can really make a color look different. If it didn't have the 09 tags I'd say this looks like sang to me.  Sanguine is definitely not that red either.





o_luxurious said:


> ^I agree with* redskater*. I would guess Sang too if it didn't come with the 09 cards. That's a really bright red and looks more like Sang. I didn't know Pourpre can be photographed that way, but then again, looks like the pictures were taken under really bright sunlight.





shopforbags said:


> Thanks redskater, you're right!  Seller sent me another photo of the bag not under direct sunlight:  http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4097/4813723354_0f59eaa95a_b.jpg



Hi o_luxurious!  I thought it looked more like Ruby08 at first, but check out the pic without direct sunlight, it's really pourpre right?  http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4097/4813723354_0f59eaa95a_b.jpg


----------



## o_luxurious

shopforbags said:


> Hi o_luxurious! I thought it looked more like Ruby08 at first, but check out the pic without direct sunlight, it's really pourpre right? http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4097/4813723354_0f59eaa95a_b.jpg


 






Ah, yes. That's more like it. This pic looks more like Pourpre.


----------



## shopforbags

o_luxurious said:


> Ah, yes. That's more like it. This pic looks more like Pourpre.


Great, thanks, it's gorgeous imo.  (btw how do you do that, put the pic in the quote?)


----------



## o_luxurious

^ I just put the picture link outside of the quote since the pictures don't show up if they're inside the quotes anymore.


----------



## JayStrut

I recently recieved this Balenciaga work bag..

Could anybody tell me info on the color, year it was made and more!?


----------



## o_luxurious

JayStrut said:


> I recently recieved this Balenciaga work bag..
> 
> Could anybody tell me info on the color, year it was made and more!?


 
The color is *Argent*. It's from the F/W 2008 collection.


----------



## LRNotaro

Can someone please authenticate this for me!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_643wt_1141

I would post the images individually but I can't figure out how!!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## o_luxurious

LRNotaro said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_643wt_1141
> 
> I would post the images individually but I can't figure out how!!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!


 
If you need to authenticate a bag, you need to post in the "Authenticate This Balenciaga" thread. Here you go!


----------



## ivyann

hi there, i bought this light green bag in a boutique when I was traveling in Netherlands this summer. The sales told me this color is from the past spring or winter, can any one help me to identify it? thanks!!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

ivyann said:


> hi there, i bought this light green bag in a boutique when I was traveling in Netherlands this summer. The sales told me this color is from the past spring or winter, can any one help me to identify it? thanks!!!


 

This color is 2010 S/S Light Olive.  It is so pretty!  Congratulation!


----------



## o_luxurious

^^^ Looks like Granny Green from S/S 2009 to me, too. Looks too light to be Light Olive. And yes, very pretty!


----------



## ivyann

i looked the color up and i think it should be the granny green
girls, don't forget to watch out for the goods when travelling!
i got it 50% off the original price. lol.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Compared it with 09 Granny, I think I made a mistake.  It should be Granny instead of Light Olive.

Very pretty!  Congratulation!


----------



## o_luxurious

ivyann said:


> i looked the color up and i think it should be the granny green
> girls, don't forget to watch out for the goods when travelling!
> *i got it 50% off the original price. lol*.


 
 That's amazing! Enjoy using your Granny City. It's a beautiful color and surprisingly neutral!


----------



## spookypooky

is this authentic ?






thanksss


----------



## spookypooky

http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/nophiereiner/





this is balen pouch, i want to buy it, but i want to know
is this authentic?
thankss

i don't how to put the pic into this post. sorry


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^You should post it in the following thread to be authenticated:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-614879.html

But I think they are fake.


----------



## Dee.

Hi everyone! I've been trying to identify the colour of this work, I think its a grey? But I'm really not too sure. 






Sorry for the terrible picture!


----------



## drati

^^^ Looks like galet. There's not really been a grey with GGH as far as I know.


----------



## drati

molee808 said:


> Thanks mere girl  the tassels are faded too (kind of faded into between the Twiggy and the Work)... I was very surprised to see one bag can faded so evenly, that's why I was unsure of the color  The mirror is the only thing that's exactly the same as my Mogano Work.



Molee, could it be truffle? It was a s/s 07 colour. It doesn't look like mogano to me.

What does the leather inside the front pocket look like. Is it the same colour as the exterior of the bag? Usually the leather inside the pocket is very helpful when trying to identify a colour.


----------



## Jayne1

I'm about to purchase some anthracite shoes on line... and I was wondering if this Bal shoe (not the same stye as what I'm thinking of buying) is also anthracite. It's from Fall/10.  

I find it very pale in some lights and if this is anthracite, I don't think I want to buy the anthracite shoes on line.

Does anyone know what this colour is?  The Bal and Lanvin are black to show comparison. Thank you!


----------



## styleofrose

Hello lovely ladies! I am not sure whether I'm in the right thread. I love Balenciaga but had not gotten myself one yet. I am in love with the '08 Bubblegum Pink and couldn't tracked down any 

I was wondering whether there are any advice on where I can get it or maybe some other pinks that are very similar to it? I realised there are some pinks that has orange undertone and I would prefer if it is a 'real' pink instead. Thanks!!!


----------



## maxxout

What's this?    Saw it today on the Sartorialist site.


----------



## o_luxurious

styleofrose said:


> Hello lovely ladies! I am not sure whether I'm in the right thread. I love Balenciaga but had not gotten myself one yet. I am in love with the '08 Bubblegum Pink and couldn't tracked down any
> 
> I was wondering whether there are any advice on where I can get it or maybe some other pinks that are very similar to it? I realised there are some pinks that has orange undertone and I would prefer if it is a 'real' pink instead. Thanks!!!


 
Hello and welcome to the Bal forum. 

If you're looking for a specific color/style, you can always start a thread in the Balenciaga shopping section. But since the color you're looking for, 08 Bubblegum, is from a season 2 years ago, you can't post a thread seeking for it (per the shopping section rules). You can always call/email around Bal boutiques but since it's an 08 color, it would be pretty hard to track one down. You can search the Balenciaga Finds thread, too. If you're looking for other (or more recent) pinks similar to Bubblegum, you can look here to compare swatches and also take a look at the Pink Color Family pics thread to find the type of pink you're looking for. GL!


----------



## o_luxurious

maxxout said:


> What's this? Saw it today on the Sartorialist site.


 
Could it be this laptop case? - http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...hers/P-Voyage-Laptop-Small-Leather-Goods.aspx


----------



## styleofrose

o_luxurious said:


> Hello and welcome to the Bal forum.
> 
> If you're looking for a specific color/style, you can always start a thread in the Balenciaga shopping section. But since the color you're looking for, 08 Bubblegum, is from a season 2 years ago, you can't post a thread seeking for it (per the shopping section rules). You can always call/email around Bal boutiques but since it's an 08 color, it would be pretty hard to track one down. You can search the Balenciaga Finds thread, too. If you're looking for other (or more recent) pinks similar to Bubblegum, you can look here to compare swatches and also take a look at the Pink Color Family pics thread to find the type of pink you're looking for. GL!



Thanks babe. That was very nice of you for giving me those tips. I'll start doing my homework. Thanks again


----------



## maxxout

o_luxurious said:


> Could it be this laptop case? - http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...hers/P-Voyage-Laptop-Small-Leather-Goods.aspx




Ahh, yes.  This must be it.  Pretty neat.  Wonder if it comes in other colors.

Thank you  o-luxurious


----------



## o_luxurious

styleofrose said:


> Thanks babe. That was very nice of you for giving me those tips. I'll start doing my homework. Thanks again


 
You're welcome. 



maxxout said:


> Ahh, yes. This must be it. Pretty neat. Wonder if it comes in other colors.
> 
> Thank you o-luxurious


 
Sure thing, *maxxout*! 
I don't know if this came in other colors but I actually only recall the black one on the Bal website when it was available. But maybe the boutiques have some other colors?


----------



## Dee.

drati said:


> ^^^ Looks like galet. There's not really been a grey with GGH as far as I know.



Thank you!
I wasn't even sure if the bag existed because I found that picture when I searched "balenciaga work" in Google images.
I've seen it as a part-time, but do you think Bal made a work too?


----------



## drati

^^^ I think so yes, but cannot say for sure. Try a search in this forum and you'll probably come across one.


----------



## maripos13

Hi Ladies,

I just got this bag.  Does anyone know the year/make of this bag?  It seems vintage-style to me, but I have no idea!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...AhXICNI%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thanks so much for your help!

Stacey


----------



## Stella0925

can anyone tell me what color it is for this b-bag?


look so pretty



thanks.


----------



## o_luxurious

maripos13 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just got this bag. Does anyone know the year/make of this bag? It seems vintage-style to me, but I have no idea!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...AhXICNI%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> Stacey


 
It seems to be from the 2007 collection. Not sure of the style name. Found this in our Bal style reference section. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## o_luxurious

Stella0925 said:


> can anyone tell me what color it is for this b-bag?
> 
> 
> look so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.


 





After looking at it closely, it's a lizard embossed bag. It's a 10th year anniversary LE City bag and the color looks like "Fur" (lilac/light purple color) in a very yellow lighting, making it look like a pale pink color.

Here's a picture of the bag in a better lighting (carried by Khloe Kardashian):


----------



## redyield

Can someone authenticate this Balenciaga Giant Midday covered? Thanks a lot!
 darligulvimages.altervista.org/images/balenciaga1.jpg
 darligulvimages.altervista.org/images/balenciaga2.jpg
 darligulvimages.altervista.org/images/balenciaga3.jpg


----------



## Bull's Eye

Hiya,
Can anyone tell me what is the name of these colours, please? 
TIA


----------



## o_luxurious

redyield said:


> Can someone authenticate this Balenciaga Giant Midday covered? Thanks a lot!
> darligulvimages.altervista.org/images/balenciaga1.jpg
> darligulvimages.altervista.org/images/balenciaga2.jpg
> darligulvimages.altervista.org/images/balenciaga3.jpg


 
You can post authentication questions at "Authenticate This Balenciaga" thread. Here you go.


----------



## o_luxurious

Bull's Eye said:


> Hiya,
> Can anyone tell me what is the name of these colours, please?
> TIA


 
These don't look like authentic Bbags to me..

ETA: Perhaps you should have them authenticated in the Authenticate This Balenciaga thread first?


----------



## maripos13

o_luxurious said:


> It seems to be from the 2007 collection. Not sure of the style name. Found this in our Bal style reference section. Hope this helps a little.



Thanks for your help  I think it arrives today, I'm quite excited to see it---quite a unique bag with interesting color combo!

Thanks much!
Stacey


----------



## PinkLady85

Hi - Can anyone tell me what this bag is called? Thanks!

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-g...bskin-handbag/cat1070302/312156601/detail.fly


----------



## drati

^^^ can you post pic please?


----------



## PinkLady85

drati said:


> ^^^ can you post pic please?



Sorry! Here is a pic:

http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/8378/balenciaga.jpg

Details from Bluefly:


Color: Green
Vintage crafted lambskin with covered metal hardware and polished silvertone hardware
Top zip closure
Front zip pocket
15" hand stitched handles with 6" drop
Removable 43" shoulder strap with 23" drop
Sliding grip
Removable leather framed hand mirror
Fabric lined with interior side zip pocket
Measures approximately 13½'' at widest x 11'' tall at center x 5'' deep; weighs lbs.
                                                                                                                     Lambskin;                                                                                                                                                                                                                     Italy;                                               style#312156601


----------



## o_luxurious

PinkLady85 said:


> Hi - Can anyone tell me what this bag is called? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-g...bskin-handbag/cat1070302/312156601/detail.fly


 


PinkLady85 said:


> Sorry! Here is a pic:
> 
> http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/8378/balenciaga.jpg
> 
> Details from Bluefly:
> 
> 
> Color: Green
> Vintage crafted lambskin with covered metal hardware and polished silvertone hardware
> Top zip closure
> Front zip pocket
> 15" hand stitched handles with 6" drop
> Removable 43" shoulder strap with 23" drop
> Sliding grip
> Removable leather framed hand mirror
> Fabric lined with interior side zip pocket
> Measures approximately 13½'' at widest x 11'' tall at center x 5'' deep; weighs lbs.
> Lambskin; Italy; style#312156601




^ It's a CGH (Covered Giant Hardware) Cypres Velo from the F/W 2010 collection.


----------



## PinkLady85

o_luxurious said:


> ^ It's a CGH (Covered Giant Hardware) Cypres Velo from the F/W 2010 collection.



Thank you!!


----------



## maggiesze1

Hi,
I was wondering, would anyone be able to tell me what this is called? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/795-BALENCIAGA-metallic-black-MOTORCYCLE-clutch-purse-/380293268027?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588b3ec23b


----------



## pien199

o lux...can you give me any idea? i want to get my first balen, may i choose black in city or blue roi in RGGH?..which is better nice? thank you...


----------



## Stella0925

o_luxurious said:


> After looking at it closely, it's a lizard embossed bag. It's a 10th year anniversary LE City bag and the color looks like "Fur" (lilac/light purple color) in a very yellow lighting, making it look like a pale pink color.
> 
> Here's a picture of the bag in a better lighting (carried by Khloe Kardashian):



thank you very much
 does anyone know if i can still get this LE bag?


----------



## RoXygirLie428

please help!! im trying to start my collection 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## o_luxurious

maggiesze1 said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering, would anyone be able to tell me what this is called? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/795-BALENCIAGA-...027?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588b3ec23b


 
I'm not too familiar with the style, but my best guess would be a *Mini Money *wallet in Black Patent from the 2009 S/S Holiday collection. 
The wallet looks a bit "glittery" and "rainbow"-ish in the listing pictures but it's just plain black patent leather. It's probably seen that way because they got.... grease of some sort on it.


----------



## o_luxurious

pien199 said:


> o lux...can you give me any idea? i want to get my first balen, may i choose black in city or blue roi in RGGH?..which is better nice? thank you...


 
Hi there. Choosing your first Bbag, how exciting! Many Bbag lovers consider a Black RH City as a classic bag and a "must-have". I think it's a great bag to start off your collection and it's such a classic piece. Bleu Roi with RGGH is also beautiful, and most RGGH bags seem to have great leather! The Rose Gold HW compliments the dark blue color very well. Keep in mind that Giant HW tend to be a bit heavy compared to RH bags.

It's a tough decision to make between the two, but there are a lot of opinions on the forum that could help you. Or better yet, if you have access to a Bal boutique, take a look at both in real life.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## o_luxurious

Stella0925 said:


> thank you very much
> does anyone know if i can still get this LE bag?


 
Since it's a LE bag, it's obviously going to get harder to find one as time passes by. But since it just came out this F/W, I think you should be able to track one down. It's not on the Bal website anymore so you should call/email around Bal boutiques (or department stores that carry Bbags) to see if they have it in stock. You can also start your own thread in the Balenciaga Shopping section with a title of what you're searching for. GL!


----------



## o_luxurious

RoXygirLie428 said:


> please help!! im trying to start my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
Are you trying to authenticate this bag? You can post it in the Authenticate This Balenciaga thread (here). 

But I'm sorry to tell you the bag you posted is fake.


----------



## maggiesze1

o_luxurious said:


> I'm not too familiar with the style, but my best guess would be a *Mini Money *wallet in Black Patent from the 2009 S/S Holiday collection.
> The wallet looks a bit "glittery" and "rainbow"-ish in the listing pictures but it's just plain black patent leather. It's probably seen that way because they got.... grease of some sort on it.



lol! Thank you! Aw... I had my hopes up I thought Balenciaga was releasing a oil slick leather...


----------



## RoXygirLie428

thank you. you just saved me a lot of money


----------



## o_luxurious

maggiesze1 said:


> lol! Thank you! Aw... I had my hopes up I thought Balenciaga was releasing a oil slick leather...


 
Lol  You're welcome.



RoXygirLie428 said:


> thank you. you just saved me a lot of money


 
Np.


----------



## Hautehippiemoon

So where do you find the color name on the original tags? I've just purchased my RGGH City bag at Barneys and couldn't find the color name "Ardoise" written somewhere on either the Bal tags or Barnyes price tag? I see SS/11 on Bal tag, but no color name specified... On my receipt it just says "Grey" as the name of the color... 

I'm also interested in purchasing a Bal City Covered on-line... She said it's from FA/W 2009 and the color name is Amaranth (which looks like an eggplant/ dark purple)... Isn't Amaranth the name of the leather? Can someone help me on this please? Need to confirm and make sure that it's not fake  

TIA


----------



## redskater

the color is never written on the white bal tags that come with the bags.  If you have authenticity issues with a bag, please post the bag with pics of the front and back of tag, a bale and a rivet in the authenticity thread and we can help you there.


----------



## booksandbags

Hi,

Please forgive me for starting a new thread abut this, I'm sure this question has been asked several times.

But which bbag does Rumi Neely sport on her website fashiontoast.com?

It looks to be about the size of a work but it comes with a strap, which I wasn't aware the work came with. Thank you for any replies ladies!


----------



## Nanaz

If you are talking about this one, it is the Black City.


----------



## booksandbags

Really? I owned a black city and it wasn't that large. :/ Maybe Rumi is just very very tiny.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

maybe it's the part time?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

I am pretty sure it is a black city


----------



## MichK

It's a City with an extender on the shoulder strap. If it was a PT, it would hang lower than this (with the extender).


----------



## makeup_lover

Hi tpfers please help may i knw what balenciaga bag model is this: 173084D94JN, colour: 1000? is it a black city in GSH in normal lambskin? help needed urgently. thank u very much. =)


----------



## redskater

that is the style # for a GH city but it won't tell you if it's GGH or SGH or RGGH or what color.


----------



## makeup_lover

hey thanks alot, appreciated it. is colour 1000 black colour anyone can confrim?


----------



## Wish4More

Hi, Where can a post photos to find out what year a bag is? I have a bag with no cards and I would really like to know what year it is... Can anyone tell me where to post this type of question? I am attaching photos in case I am in the right place. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I saw a pretty color bag at NM the other day. It was a work, I think. Too big for me but I was wondering what the color is called. NM never knows the color names and this store just started carrying B-bags. I checked the spring color guide and I don't see it. Does anyone know what this color is or have any photos of it?


----------



## riry

Hi Allisonfaye... it's probably Seigle.  It's from F/W 2010, and many NMs still have them in stock.


----------



## kokhuiqi

hi ladies!

help me identify this!

http://sgbagrental.com/bagDetails.php?id=11246

seller claims its a 05 colour!
please advise (:
TIA


----------



## saira1214

kokhuiqi said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> help me identify this!
> 
> http://sgbagrental.com/bagDetails.php?id=11246
> 
> seller claims its a 05 colour!
> please advise (:
> TIA


 
If she is sure it is from 05 then it is Olive. The picturess aren't that clear but it looks like Dolma or Vert Thyme to me?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

kokhuiqi said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> help me identify this!
> 
> http://sgbagrental.com/bagDetails.php?id=11246
> 
> seller claims its a 05 colour!
> please advise (:
> TIA


 agree witn saira, it looks DOLMA TO ME TOO, any chance to see the silver tag??


----------



## kokhuiqi

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> agree witn saira, it looks DOLMA TO ME TOO, any chance to see the silver tag??




hey ladies,
manage to get the tag (:


----------



## saira1214

kokhuiqi said:


> hey ladies,
> manage to get the tag (:


 
The "A" tag signifies its Dolma.


----------



## kokhuiqi

saira1214 said:


> The "A" tag signifies its Dolma.



thanks ladies! you guys are really wonderful in these! cool, teach me some tricks soon!


----------



## Fashion1

Hi ladies -I just bought this day bag (haven't received it yet). Seller says it's from around 2006, so I'm hoping it's 2005 Magenta. There's nothing in 06 that's this dark. Thoughts?


----------



## saira1214

If its 05, it looks very faded. Maybe its on 08 Pale Magenta?  Does the seller still have the white cards?


----------



## Fashion1

Hmm, maybe. I don't believe so - but when I get it I'll report back. I used to have a Pale Magenta city so I'll be able to tell when I have it. Thanks!


----------



## beauxgoris

I thought this was the move on - but it has longer cross body straps, so now I don't know. What's this bag called?











http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e162/siargao1/DMooreStBarth123110_008-full.jpg

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e162/siargao1/DMooreStBarth123110_008-full.jpg


----------



## saira1214

^^You're right. I don't think the move-on clutch has as long of a strap.  Would love to know what the name of this bag is as well! Darnit, now I want one!!


----------



## sunnyflower

Hi Babes I really need some expert advice 

I just purchase this Balenciaga Giant Work Rose Gold in Praline But after doing some researches I have no idea what season was it from! Please help I will try to attach the picture Thanks!!!


----------



## saira1214

^^From this season spring/summer 2011!


----------



## sunnyflower

saira1214 said:


> ^^From this season spring/summer 2011!



Really? But looking at the Balenciaga Website it does not show that the color in  Praline has Rose Gold  in the model Giant Work. Are you able to get a link to ease my worries?


----------



## saira1214

I'm not sure what you mean.  Praline has come out a couple of times but the rose gold hardware on this color is new for this season.  Maybe they are sold out of that combo on Bal online, but I am 100% this style combo is for this season.


----------



## sunnyflower

Cool Thanks saira1214!


----------



## o_luxurious

beauxgoris said:


> I thought this was the move on - but it has longer cross body straps, so now I don't know. What's this bag called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e162/siargao1/DMooreStBarth123110_008-full.jpg
> 
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e162/siargao1/DMooreStBarth123110_008-full.jpg


 
Actually, I do think this is the Move-On. I read somewhere that it comes with a long messenger strap.


----------



## agalarowicz

sorry, these pics are rather awful. I asked for pics of the rivets, etc for auth, too. thanks for any help, tho!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...oZJORkA%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## pixiejenna

o_luxurious said:


> Actually, I do think this is the Move-On. I read somewhere that it comes with a long messenger strap.



This is correct it has a long thin strap that can be worn crossbody. Also if you check the pics w/your bags thread one of our members just posted a lovely pic with her move-on in front of the eiffele tower.


----------



## karlienmachien

Hey guys!
I bought a balenciaga bag from which the tag says 'agneau pleine fleur aniline'. I know now that agneau means lamb, and from comparison with pictures on the forum I think its model is velo, but I still don't know what the colour is called. It's a bit like anthra but it has a green undertone and even a tiny bit blue.
Here's the pictures:







Who can tell me what this colour is called? And maybe the year/season?
Thx!


----------



## saira1214

karlienmachien said:


> Hey guys!
> I bought a balenciaga bag from which the tag says 'agneau pleine fleur aniline'. I know now that agneau means lamb, and from comparison with pictures on the forum I think its model is velo, but I still don't know what the colour is called. It's a bit like anthra but it has a green undertone and even a tiny bit blue.
> Here's the pictures:
> 
> View attachment 1290055
> 
> 
> View attachment 1290056
> 
> 
> Who can tell me what this colour is called? And maybe the year/season?
> Thx!


 
Do you have the white tag? That will indicate what year it is. Its a velo and it does look like Anthracite for sure.  I just can't be sure of the season becaus Anthra is typically done every season.


----------



## w_vick

Hi guys!

I am new to this forum and I really need some help regarding 2005 city white serial number.

I want to buy this 2005 white chevre city from a local seller, she claims that the purse is authentic. When I looked at the metal tag on the purse,
it says: N(degree symbol)0710Z 115748 
on the white paper card: 2005 1 115748 D941T 250
on the back of the metal tag:115748 3444 and underneath that its "made in italy"

My concern is .. it's a "Z" tag which means it's from F/W but the white card stated the no. "1" and doesn't that mean S/S? the seasons on both metal tag & the paper card doesn't match? 

p.s- Sorry that i cannot provide pics since i saw the purse in person.

I would be so grateful if someone could answer my question, thanks in advance!


----------



## saira1214

yep, No. 1 on a white tag means that it is from s/s


----------



## w_vick

saira1214 said:


> yep, No. 1 on a white tag means that it is from s/s


 

hmm.. so does that mean the city is not authentic?

btw,, thanks so much for the reply!


----------



## saira1214

w_vick said:


> hmm.. so does that mean the city is not authentic?
> 
> btw,, thanks so much for the reply!


 No one can be sure without pictures of the bag. Sometimes tags can be misplaced or mixed-up at the store.  You should get some pics and post them on the authenticate this thread. Take a look at the thread to see what pics you will need.  Good luck!


----------



## adore.123

Hi, can an expert identify this parttime is from which year, color and leather? My seller thinks is from 2008, comes with extra tassels.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...345808&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_524wt_1040


----------



## ongwf

Hi, I would appreciate help to identify this twiggy.. the year, colour and the leather type. 

Thanks in advance for the help.

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...06938&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_5286wt_1139


----------



## Anabela

Hey guys, is this a Giant Envelope?


----------



## Fashion1

Can I get some opinions on the color of this Day? It did not come with cards, but it came with the mirror, which has a pocket on the back - so no Pale Magenta or Amethyst. Maybe 07 LE Magenta, 2005 Magenta, or something else? The mirror is about one shade darker than the bag, which has faded somewhat but consisently. Still has most of the gloss on the front. First 2 pics were taken inside with flash and last 3 were outside in sunlight with no flash. Thanks!


----------



## H2O

looks like giant flat clutch



Anabela said:


> Hey guys, is this a Giant Envelope?


----------



## saira1214

H2O said:


> looks like giant flat clutch


Yep, its a flat clutch which is now discontinued


----------



## o_luxurious

Fashion1 said:


> Can I get some opinions on the color of this Day? It did not come with cards, but it came with the mirror, which has a pocket on the back - so no Pale Magenta or Amethyst. Maybe 07 LE Magenta, 2005 Magenta, or something else? The mirror is about one shade darker than the bag, which has faded somewhat but consisently. Still has most of the gloss on the front. First 2 pics were taken inside with flash and last 3 were outside in sunlight with no flash. Thanks!


 
I think it could be a faded 08 Pale Magenta seeing the color on the mirror and the zipper track. (08 S/S bags, exception of some, had the pocket in the back of the mirror; 08 F/W bags do not.) 
But the seller mentioned it's from around 06? How does the leather feel? If it feels like chevre then there's higher possibility that it's a very faded 05 Magenta. 

Let's wait for some more opinions?


----------



## Fashion1

Thanks Oluxurious. Could be Pale Magenta then - I've emailed the seller if she remembers if she definitely bought it in 06. But, the more I look at it I think it may be Pale Magenta.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Fashion1 said:


> Thanks Oluxurious. Could be Pale Magenta then - I've emailed the seller if she remembers if she definitely bought it in 06. But, the more I look at it I think it may be Pale Magenta.


 
Agree with o-luxurious.  It is 08 Pale Magentat but faded a bit.


----------



## Fashion1

Thanks all!


----------



## adore.123

adore.123 said:


> Hi, can an expert identify this parttime is from which year, color and leather? My seller thinks is from 2008, comes with extra tassels.
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...345808&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_524wt_1040



Hi, anyone can help to comment on the above??


----------



## erangel12

hi everyone...please help me name this bag... its not one of the moto bags. i got it from the outlet in woodbury...any input will be appreciated....=))


----------



## saira1214

adore.123 said:


> Hi, anyone can help to comment on the above??


 
It's hard to tell because it seems a bit fadded.  Maybe Maldives? I'll wait for someone else to give their opinion because I am unsure.


----------



## cysu2009

Can someone please help me to identify the color and style of this bag ? Is it "Giant City Silver - Maldive" ? 

I don't have a bbag, but I really love this one. Where can I find it? Barney NY doesn't have this one. 
http://img3.douban.com/view/photo/photo/public/p765706422.jpg

http://img3.douban.com/view/photo/photo/public/p765706422.jpg


----------



## saira1214

Your links don't work. 


cysu2009 said:


> Can someone please help me to identify the color and style of this bag ? Is it "Giant City Silver - Maldive" ?
> 
> I don't have a bbag, but I really love this one. Where can I find it? Barney NY doesn't have this one.
> http://img3.douban.com/view/photo/photo/public/p765706422.jpg
> 
> http://img3.douban.com/view/photo/photo/public/p765706422.jpg


----------



## saira1214

I'm not good with non-moto styles.  I'll wait for someone else to chime in. 


erangel12 said:


> hi everyone...please help me name this bag... its not one of the moto bags. i got it from the outlet in woodbury...any input will be appreciated....=))


----------



## citychick

Hi, please help me to identify this bag and colour. The seller has it listed as a raisin work, but I'm not so sure, any help much appreciated 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## saira1214

citychick said:


> Hi, please help me to identify this bag and colour. The seller has it listed as a raisin work, but I'm not so sure, any help much appreciated
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


 
It is very hard to tell from the pictures. It could be a raisin, but I think it could also be sapphire or maybe violet. Ask the seller for a picture of the white card so we can see the year. The style is not the work, but a mid-day.


----------



## citychick

saira1214 said:


> It is very hard to tell from the pictures. It could be a raisin, but I think it could also be sapphire or maybe violet. Ask the seller for a picture of the white card so we can see the year. The style is not the work, but a mid-day.


 I will ask if they have the white card, someone else in the authentication section thinks it may be a step  Will post more photos as I get them, thankyou for your help!


----------



## saira1214

citychick said:


> I will ask if they have the white card, someone else in the authentication section thinks it may be a step  Will post more photos as I get them, thankyou for your help!


 
I don't know. The dimensions are off wrong if it is a Step.  Also ask for the back of the bal tag so we can get a style number.  I don't think it is a mid-afternoon because they don't have feet and this does. Steps do have feet, but her dimensions on the listing are off then.


----------



## Fashion1

It looks like a Midday to me.


----------



## citychick

I have been checking out some pics of the step and mid day styles, and the bag looks (in my not very expert opinion!) like a step to me. The top of the bag where the zip is on the mid day is straight across, with the leather folding over the top. The the bag in question looks curved and more structured (similar to the city) at the top, what do you think? I have asked the seller for pics of the tag (both sides) and if they know the year of the bag if they dont have the white card. Thanks!


----------



## o_luxurious

erangel12 said:


> hi everyone...please help me name this bag... its not one of the moto bags. i got it from the outlet in woodbury...any input will be appreciated....=))


 
I think it could be a Balenciaga Cherche Chain bag.


----------



## o_luxurious

citychick said:


> Hi, please help me to identify this bag and colour. The seller has it listed as a raisin work, but I'm not so sure, any help much appreciated
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


 


citychick said:


> I have been checking out some pics of the step and mid day styles, and the bag looks (in my not very expert opinion!) like a step to me. The top of the bag where the zip is on the mid day is straight across, with the leather folding over the top. The the bag in question looks curved and more structured (similar to the city) at the top, what do you think? I have asked the seller for pics of the tag (both sides) and if they know the year of the bag if they dont have the white card. Thanks!


 
You're correct. The style listed is definitely a Step (aka "Day Off"). The auction says "Serial Number 186174 213317" and 186174 is the style number for the Step bag. As for the color, it doesn't look like Raisin since the color on the roping on the handles are lighter/lilac color. It looks like 07 Violet to me.


----------



## o_luxurious

cysu2009 said:


> Can someone please help me to identify the color and style of this bag ? Is it "Giant City Silver - Maldive" ?
> 
> I don't have a bbag, but I really love this one. Where can I find it? Barney NY doesn't have this one.
> http://img3.douban.com/view/photo/photo/public/p765706422.jpg
> 
> http://img3.douban.com/view/photo/photo/public/p765706422.jpg


 
If you want to find a certain bag, you can post a thread in the Balenciaga Shopping section or call/email around Bal boutiques. Of course you would need to find out which color the bag is first so please fix the links you provided for us to help.


----------



## o_luxurious

adore.123 said:


> Hi, can an expert identify this parttime is from which year, color and leather? My seller thinks is from 2008, comes with extra tassels.
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...345808&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_524wt_1040


 


adore.123 said:


> Hi, anyone can help to comment on the above??


 
I think it could very well be a slightly faded 06 Blue India. It can't be 09 Maldives since the pictures in the auction shows the feet underneath the PT (09 PT's do not have the feet) and since the bag comes with extra tassels.


----------



## cbarrus

o_luxurious said:


> You're correct. The style listed is definitely a Step (aka "Day Off"). The auction says "Serial Number 186174 213317" and 186174 is the style number for the Step bag. As for the color, it doesn't look like Raisin since the color on the roping on the handles are lighter/lilac color. It looks like 07 Violet to me.



I agree with this, and I think the dimensions are right, although I didn't look them up. I had a Step and it is slightly smaller than a City in width.  Would love to see a rivet to confirm authenticity, but I also agree that it looks like 07 Violet.


----------



## citychick

cbarrus said:


> I agree with this, and I think the dimensions are right, although I didn't look them up. I had a Step and it is slightly smaller than a City in width. Would love to see a rivet to confirm authenticity, but I also agree that it looks like 07 Violet.


 Thanks all, the more I look at the step style the more I like it, will post more info/pics as I get them


----------



## citychick

A few more pics from the seller, too blurry for authentication I'm sure, but I think the colour is easier to see on these


----------



## o_luxurious

citychick said:


> A few more pics from the seller, too blurry for authentication I'm sure, but I think the colour is easier to see on these


 
The first picture looks more like Sapphire but I'm sure it's the different lighting. I thought there was a chance it could be Sapphire, but then I saw this Q&A at the bottom of the listing:



> Q: hi, does the bag come with any tags? thank you!
> A: A friend ( a designer at Balenciaga) had given me this bag, *as a present about 4 or 5 years ago* and I had never worn it.


 
If the above answer is correct, there's higher chance the color is Violet, which is an older color than Sapphire.


----------



## citychick

Hi again! Any ideas on year and colour of this bag? Its a City right? 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180611798615&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## o_luxurious

citychick said:


> Hi again! Any ideas on year and colour of this bag? Its a City right?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180611798615&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
The "W" on the interior tag shows that it's a 2006 Olive Brown RH City.


----------



## citychick

o_luxurious said:


> The "W" on the interior tag shows that it's a 2006 Olive Brown RH City.


Thankyou!!


----------



## Anessa08

Hi!
Can anyone ID this clutch please?

If the answer is elsewhere on this forum, please let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## applestar

Hello Ladies! I was at the mall couple of days ago and saw a lady wearing a balenciaga, i couldnt tell if it was the giant envelope, it looked like it but had a wristlet? Can someone help me identify this item? Thanks all!


----------



## capbaggirl

There are 2 clutches; Envelope & Flat Clutch (with handle)
Here is a pic of my Flat Clutch in Plomb GSH. Is this what you saw?


----------



## Cacciatrice

Hi, i'm new and Italian and I need to know if this balenciaga is genuine? I dont know much about Balenciaga..

http://cgi.ebay.it/Beautiful-Balenc...omen_s_Bags&hash=item2c5a12482f#ht_500wt_1068

Please, I really need your help!!

V.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Hi, welcome!

You should post your question here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-614879.html

I think the bag is a fake.


----------



## Cacciatrice

Done! Thank you  http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-use-format-post-614879-534.html#post17701325


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

citychick said:


> A few more pics from the seller, too blurry for authentication I'm sure, but I think the colour is easier to see on these


 agree with o_luxurious about SAPPHIRE , BTW  you can ask if the bag has pocket on the mirror:if so it is violet for sure . if there isn't any pocket , it is definitely sapphire 08


----------



## applestar

Capbaggirl- looks exactly like that but bigger? Do they still have those in stores , bcuz i dont see it online... ;(


----------



## o_luxurious

applestar said:


> Capbaggirl- looks exactly like that but bigger? Do they still have those in stores , bcuz i dont see it online... ;(


 
The Flat Clutch only has one size. It photographs smaller than its actual size because of its proportions but it's actually almost as big as the size of the First. Someone posted a pic of one being modeled a few pages back.

Here you go:






And this style has been discontinued so you better call/email the stores asap to track one down!


----------



## agalarowicz

Any idea for this work? i thought anthra, but im not sure. thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180610551878&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## saira1214

agalarowicz said:


> Any idea for this work? i thought anthra, but im not sure. thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180610551878&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
Yep, its Anthra.  Not sure of the year, but maybe 08 or 09?


----------



## agalarowicz

saira1214 said:


> Yep, its Anthra.  Not sure of the year, but maybe 08 or 09?


thanks!


----------



## Annac2002

my first bal but cant  figure out the color, some say its anthra

please help! thanks!


----------



## mere girl

Annac2002 said:


> my first bal but cant figure out the color, some say its anthra
> 
> please help! thanks!


 Hi - congrats on youe first Bal - it is gorgeous!!  Do you have the white card which has the year and season on it - then we can work out the colour from there.


----------



## flocon de neige

How is Cameron's bag called? 

www.geekpurses.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/cameron-diaz-balenciaga-handbag-1.jpg


----------



## kuaragio08

I bought this bag from one of my friend, she says it is authentic and i think its authentic too however to figure out i posted this to authenticate this section. i will figure out but i am waiting them to respond. what ever, i want to know how old is this bag.No matter what, i really like it.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

kuaragio08 said:


> I bought this bag from one of my friend, she says it is authentic and i think its authentic too however to figure out i posted this to authenticate this section. i will figure out but i am waiting them to respond. what ever, i want to know how old is this bag.No matter what, i really like it.



I think it's okay! Authentic and all. It's a 2005, you lucky girl.


----------



## Okodugba

Anessa08 said:


> Hi!
> Can anyone ID this clutch please?
> 
> If the answer is elsewhere on this forum, please let me know. Thanks.


 
From what I've seen online, it is the Convertible Bracelet Tote.


----------



## saira1214

flocon de neige said:


> How is Cameron's bag called?
> 
> www.geekpurses.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/cameron-diaz-balenciaga-handbag-1.jpg


White GGH Brief


----------



## Okodugba

Hi,
Can anyone identify this clutch for me please? I have search everywhere I can think of online and can't seem to find it anywhere and I'd like to purchase one, but I need to know what the name is first, and also what colours it came in. 

Thanks!


----------



## gigglebrain

hi, I would be wary of this. She says that she got the bag 4-5 years ago, and that it is raisin.  Raisin didn't come out until 2009.


----------



## jmcadon

I have had this Day for awhile.  Can anyone tell the color and year maybe?  Thanks


----------



## Conni618

jmcadon said:


> I have had this Day for awhile.  Can anyone tell the color and year maybe?  Thanks



Not certain, but it looks like 06 Emerald to me..  Gorgeous green!


----------



## maire

kuaragio08 said:


> I bought this bag from one of my friend, she says it is authentic and i think its authentic too however to figure out i posted this to authenticate this section. i will figure out but i am waiting them to respond. what ever, i want to know how old is this bag.No matter what, i really like it.



Seams to be 2005, your city is such a beauty, jalous !!


----------



## kokhuiqi

Hi ladies.

Please help me in this! which year and which colour!

Thanks!


----------



## ionaa123

hello can anyone identify this balenciaga wallet.

http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b347/kermit20/balenciaga wallet/


----------



## saira1214

kokhuiqi said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Please help me in this! which year and which colour!
> 
> Thanks!


 
2005 Rouge VIF


----------



## kokhuiqi

saira1214 said:


> 2005 Rouge VIF



Thanks (:
but why the card wrote 2006? or there's no meaning to it, just a random no?


----------



## saira1214

kokhuiqi said:


> Thanks (:
> but why the card wrote 2006? or there's no meaning to it, just a random no?


 
That was a typo on my part.  I meant to write 2006.


----------



## kokhuiqi

saira1214 said:


> That was a typo on my part.  I meant to write 2006.



hehe, its okay. i'm grateful for your help thou!
hopefully i will be winning the bid!


----------



## kuaragio08

maire said:


> Seams to be 2005, your city is such a beauty, jalous !!


 thankk you very much. I bought this one for a really low price from a friend of mine. but i think its a little bit old thats why she sold really cheap. it needs some care. Maybe i will restore the handles i dont know. but i agree it is georgeous


----------



## Cacciatrice

I really need your help:

Name: Balenciaga motorcycle city
Item N°: 290524004164
Seller: jeid82
Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/Balenciaga-motor...Donna_Borse&hash=item43a4947f44#ht_934wt_1053

Thank you


----------



## saira1214

Cacciatrice said:


> I really need your help:
> 
> Name: Balenciaga motorcycle city
> Item N°: 290524004164
> Seller: jeid82
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/Balenciaga-motor...Donna_Borse&hash=item43a4947f44#ht_934wt_1053
> 
> Thank you


 
Post that here  http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-use-format-post-614879-553.html#post17760647


----------



## redskater

Cacciatrice said:


> I really need your help:
> 
> Name: Balenciaga motorcycle city
> Item N°: 290524004164
> Seller: jeid82
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/Balenciaga-motor...Donna_Borse&hash=item43a4947f44#ht_934wt_1053
> 
> Thank you



no need, it's fake.


----------



## saira1214

redskater said:


> no need, it's fake.


 
Oh wow, I didn't even open the links


----------



## IAMPurseCrazy

Does anyone know the color of this bag? It didnt come with a card.
http://img717.imageshack.us/i/12111206.jpg/#
http://img3.imageshack.us/i/12111201.jpg/


----------



## saira1214

IAMPurseCrazy said:


> Does anyone know the color of this bag? It didnt come with a card.
> http://img717.imageshack.us/i/12111206.jpg/#
> http://img3.imageshack.us/i/12111201.jpg/


 
Outremer


----------



## citychick

Hi, please help me to identify the style of this bag, the seller keeps referring to it as 'RTT', but I'm not sure what that is! Thankyou 
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/misst...OP__Balenciaga_2007_Violet_SGH_RTT_GSH_Chevre


----------



## o_luxurious

citychick said:


> Hi, please help me to identify the style of this bag, the seller keeps referring to it as 'RTT', but I'm not sure what that is! Thankyou
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/misst...OP__Balenciaga_2007_Violet_SGH_RTT_GSH_Chevre



RTT stands for *Réduction du Temps de Travail*. It's a pretty rare style as it's been discontinued. You can see more pics of the RTT style here and here.


----------



## xrubybabex

hi. could somebody please identify this bag for me? i know its a giant city. but what color and year is this?
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._110546704174_507474174_2771424_5415768_n.jpg
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._110546504174_507474174_2771390_1448134_n.jpg
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._110546699174_507474174_2771423_6816289_n.jpg

thanks


----------



## Magneto26

Hi...can you please help me identify the color and year of this Twiggy? I think its a 2006 but can't figure out the color.  Some of the photos are with a flash, without flash, and in natural light.  Thanks!! 

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m227/tmagno9/Bal Twiggy/DSCN0490.jpg
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m227/tmagno9/Bal Twiggy/DSCN0494.jpg
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m227/tmagno9/Bal Twiggy/DSCN0473.jpg
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m227/tmagno9/Bal Twiggy/DSCN0427.jpg
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m227/tmagno9/Bal Twiggy/DSCN0442.jpg
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m227/tmagno9/Bal Twiggy/DSCN0482.jpg
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m227/tmagno9/Bal Twiggy/DSCN0411.jpg


----------



## o_luxurious

xrubybabex said:


> hi. could somebody please identify this bag for me? i know its a giant city. but what color and year is this?
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._110546704174_507474174_2771424_5415768_n.jpg
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._110546504174_507474174_2771390_1448134_n.jpg
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._110546699174_507474174_2771423_6816289_n.jpg
> 
> thanks


 
It's not a Giant City. It's actually a Giant Part Time with Silver HW. The color is a little difficult to tell, but I think it could be 08 Bubblegum or 09 Framboise. Perhaps somebody else will chime in.


----------



## o_luxurious

Magneto26 said:


> Hi...can you please help me identify the color and year of this Twiggy? I think its a 2006 but can't figure out the color. Some of the photos are with a flash, without flash, and in natural light. Thanks!!
> 
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m227/tmagno9/Bal Twiggy/DSCN0490.jpg
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m227/tmagno9/Bal Twiggy/DSCN0494.jpg
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m227/tmagno9/Bal Twiggy/DSCN0473.jpg
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m227/tmagno9/Bal Twiggy/DSCN0427.jpg
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m227/tmagno9/Bal Twiggy/DSCN0442.jpg
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m227/tmagno9/Bal Twiggy/DSCN0482.jpg
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m227/tmagno9/Bal Twiggy/DSCN0411.jpg


 
To me, the color isn't "creamy" enough to be Ivory so it looks like 06 or 07 White. The leather looks so yummy!


----------



## saira1214

o_luxurious said:


> It's not a Giant City. It's actually a Giant Part Time with Silver HW. The color is a little difficult to tell, but I think it could be 08 Bubblegum or 09 Framboise. Perhaps somebody else will chime in.


 
My initial thought was Bubblegum as well, although it is difficult to tell without seeing the silver tag or white card.


----------



## Magneto26

o_luxurious said:


> To me, the color isn't "creamy" enough to be Ivory so it looks like 06 or 07 White. The leather looks so yummy!


 
Thank you for you help!


----------



## finhuang

Would you please ID this bag for me? I tried my very best to find it at BAL forum, but couldn't find it.... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120675651345&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks a lot for your help!!!


----------



## saira1214

finhuang said:


> Would you please ID this bag for me? I tried my very best to find it at BAL forum, but couldn't find it....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120675651345&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help!!!


 
The color is 09 Maldives and the style appears to be the Folder.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Is this Rouille?  I don't know if the pics are on the light side or not... but that vein pattern is something I haven't seen in "newer" bags.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/AUTH-BALENCIAGA-...029?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item483eab2d95


----------



## saira1214

faintlymacabre said:


> Is this Rouille? I don't know if the pics are on the light side or not... but that vein pattern is something I haven't seen in "newer" bags.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/AUTH-BALENCIAGA-...029?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item483eab2d95


 
It might be Rouille or Mandarin? It's hard to tell.  The vein pattern is something can be found in any season of Bals.  It's one of the characteristics of the brand.  Not all bags have them, but some people like that effect.


----------



## english_girl_900

^^It looks like Rouille to me - the Mandarin's almost always had smoother leather than that.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

I'm looking to pinpoint the Color/Year of this Work? Ruby? Rouge Theatre? TIA!


----------



## saira1214

scoobiesmomma said:


> I'm looking to pinpoint the Color/Year of this Work? Ruby? Rouge Theatre? TIA!
> 
> handbagdesigner101.com/images/img_celebrity/573/stephanie_pratt_balenciaga.jpg


 
That looks like Ruby to me.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^
Thank you! That's my inclination as well, was just hoping for confirmation!


----------



## beauxgoris

scoobiesmomma said:


> I'm looking to pinpoint the Color/Year of this Work? Ruby? Rouge Theatre? TIA!
> 
> handbagdesigner101.com/images/img_celebrity/573/stephanie_pratt_balenciaga.jpg



Ruby for sure! Beautiful!


----------



## wanabagsobad

Hi, could someone identify this bag for me please also what year and colour  thank you!


----------



## Cacciatrice

Can you help me with this:

Name:BALENCIAGA PART TIME NACRE/WHITE 2010
Seller:bronza1009
Item N°:150553890277
Link:http://cgi.ebay.it/BALENCIAGA-PART-...H_Handbags&hash=item230db60de5#ht_1604wt_1053


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Cacciatrice said:


> Can you help me with this:
> 
> Name:BALENCIAGA PART TIME NACRE/WHITE 2010
> Seller:bronza1009
> Item N°:150553890277
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.it/BALENCIAGA-PART-...H_Handbags&hash=item230db60de5#ht_1604wt_1053


colour is nacre 2010, if you need authentication , you should post it here http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-use-format-post-614879-574.html#post17835274


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

beauxgoris said:


> Ruby for sure! Beautiful!


 agree


----------



## cupcakexheart

Has there ever been a bal that was made in a beige-pink color in GGH? I seen a girl carry a very beautiful bag that looked like it.  It even had the buckles and hardware.  But im not sure.  a little help please? lol


----------



## tinad2004

i just bought this bag , (sellers pictures) she stated that it was 'raisin' but i dont think it is .... it is a gorgeous color so i am not complaining but i would just like to know the exact color! thank you!!!!


----------



## Fashion1

tinad2004 said:


> i just bought this bag , (sellers pictures) she stated that it was 'raisin' but i dont think it is .... it is a gorgeous color so i am not complaining but i would just like to know the exact color! thank you!!!!



Did you get this off Bonanzle? You may want to check the authenticate thread. I'm pretty sure this bag was just deemed a fake.


----------



## tinad2004

blahh i did and this sucks , thank god i payed with paypal


----------



## saira1214

cupcakexheart said:


> Has there ever been a bal that was made in a beige-pink color in GGH? I seen a girl carry a very beautiful bag that looked like it. It even had the buckles and hardware. But im not sure. a little help please? lol


 
Maybe praline?


----------



## cupcakexheart

saira1214 said:


> Maybe praline?



thank you, i'll go around checking for praline around the thread.


----------



## brahh

Can you tell me what color this PT is? SA couldn't find tags with the bag but said it was in the system as outremer???. Thanks!


----------



## o_luxurious

brahh said:


> Can you tell me what color this PT is? SA couldn't find tags with the bag but said it was in the system as outremer???. Thanks!


 
Yes, it looks like an Outremer SGH PT from the 2010 S/S Collection.


----------



## brahh

o_luxurious said:


> Yes, it looks like an Outremer SGH PT from the 2010 S/S Collection.



Thanks!


----------



## MengLV

Can anybody tell me what are those color? 1. celebrity pic page 177 kourtney K. 2. page 178 kim K. , are they same color city RH? TIA


----------



## farrahmelanie

Hi Ladies, 
Can someone please tell me what year this twiggy is from? 
Here's the info

Seller: mightykismet
Item No.:380301848015
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Bag-...015?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588bc1adcf

Also since when did bal use different color thread on the handles?

any help is appreciated. 

thanks!


----------



## o_luxurious

MengLV said:


> Can anybody tell me what are those color? 1. celebrity pic page 177 kourtney K. 2. page 178 kim K. , are they same color city RH? TIA


 










Yes, they're both the same color - Sahara RH City.


----------



## o_luxurious

farrahmelanie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can someone please tell me what year this twiggy is from?
> Here's the info
> 
> Seller: mightykismet
> Item No.:380301848015
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Bag-...015?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588bc1adcf
> 
> Also since when did bal use different color thread on the handles?
> 
> any help is appreciated.
> 
> thanks!


 
Looks like 08 S/S Magenta to me. 

And regarding the different colored threading on the handles: I think Bal always had slightly different colored threading on the handles other than colors like black and white. It'd be pretty hard to find the _exact_ same colored thread to match the color of the bags, kwim?  And the same thought applies to the zipper track as well.
I think this is especially true for pink and purple bags. JMO.


----------



## english_girl_900

^^Its actually 2004 Rose. The rest is correct though - sometimes the threads on the handles aren't a perfect match to the leather.


----------



## o_luxurious

^ Didn't even enter my mind because 04 is such an oldie and the bag's in such mint condition! I think you're right though. I just noticed in one of the pictures on the listing that the rivets don't have notches on them.


----------



## farrahmelanie

Thank you both so much. I was hoping it was an 04'!!


----------



## cat315

Hey everyone! I am not 100% sure if this is Balenciaga, so if anyone can confirm that it is and can tell me what style is, that would be great!


----------



## juicy couture jen

cat315 said:


> Hey everyone! I am not 100% sure if this is Balenciaga, so if anyone can confirm that it is and can tell me what style is, that would be great!


It's a Linea Pelle Alex Bag


----------



## citychick

Hi!
Please help! Is this a 'club' bag? Any ideas on colour/year? Thankyou 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Purp...883?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a62a4aa7b


----------



## mpgtown99

sorry triple post, system was giving me a "database error" message so I kept trying.


----------



## HandbagAngel

citychick said:


> Hi!
> Please help! Is this a 'club' bag? Any ideas on colour/year? Thankyou
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Purp...883?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a62a4aa7b


 

This style is Club, and the color looks 2009 Raisin to me.


----------



## mpgtown99

sorry double post


----------



## mpgtown99

Hi! Can you kindly tell me the color of this bag?  Marine? Officier?  Thanks in advance!

Item Number:  280623068862
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280623068862&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I tried to ask the seller, and also asked for the tag with the year and season, and unfortunately she did not have one.  Here's what she said:
_I don't have the tag that you asked with year, colour...You can find that tag in the store. They didn't provide me with a tag like this. I know for sure that I bought the bag in June 2009.It was the new collection. I thing you have to look at balenciaga spring - summer 09 collection or maybe winter 09 collection.But I think it is the summer one . When I bought the bag, on the website, they said that the colour is navy._


----------



## Twinklette

is this the truffle color or pewter? thanks!


----------



## o_luxurious

mpgtown99 said:


> Hi! Can you kindly tell me the color of this bag? Marine? Officier? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Number: 280623068862
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280623068862&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I tried to ask the seller, and also asked for the tag with the year and season, and unfortunately she did not have one. Here's what she said:
> _I don't have the tag that you asked with year, colour...You can find that tag in the store. They didn't provide me with a tag like this. I know for sure that I bought the bag in June 2009.It was the new collection. I thing you have to look at balenciaga spring - summer 09 collection or maybe winter 09 collection.But I think it is the summer one . When I bought the bag, on the website, they said that the colour is navy._


 
It's very hard to tell. Looks like Marine to me because it seems to be lacking some purple that Officier has. But then again, Officier is a possibility if the seller bought the bag in 09. 

Could you ask the seller to tell you what the interior silver tag says? The letter on the tag will tell the year/season. If it says "S", then it's 08 Marine, and if it says "R", then it's 09 Officier.


----------



## o_luxurious

Twinklette said:


> is this the truffle color or pewter? thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1312817


 
Definitely pewter.


----------



## citychick

HandbagAngel said:


> This style is Club, and the color looks 2009 Raisin to me.


 Thankyou


----------



## mpgtown99

o_luxurious said:


> It's very hard to tell. Looks like Marine to me because it seems to be lacking some purple that Officier has. But then again, Officier is a possibility if the seller bought the bag in 09.
> 
> Could you ask the seller to tell you what the interior silver tag says? The letter on the tag will tell the year/season. If it says "S", then it's 08 Marine, and if it says "R", then it's 09 Officier.


 
Thanks o_luxurious!  She posted pics of the metal tag and it had an R so it's Officier.  Thanks!


----------



## riiella

hi everyone,

can someone please help me identify this colour? is it raisin? or violet?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...tCPH9qQ%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thanks


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I think it's 2008 Sapphire.


----------



## a4alice

can somebody help me identify this bag (i.e. style name, year etc)


----------



## beauxgoris

It looks like a pommier city bag to me.


----------



## a4alice

beauxgoris said:


> It looks like a pommier city bag to me.



ohhh thanks!! i wonder if i could still find one though...


----------



## MengLV

o_luxurious said:


> Yes, they're both the same color - Sahara RH City.



Thank you so much. I could not decide between Sahara and Seigle.


----------



## saira1214

a4alice said:


> can somebody help me identify this bag (i.e. style name, year etc)



Hard to tell, but it looks like a Vert Gazon city to me.


----------



## LuckyLisa

Any thoughts on what this color might be? 

Ann says it is Rubisse. Is Rubisse the same as Ruby? I have a Ruby Day that is VERY different. Could this be one of the tomato red shades? 

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/va..._thirds/422147-1-eng-US/two_thirds_leadin.jpg

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2008_rubisse_clutch


----------



## saira1214

LuckyLisa said:


> Any thoughts on what this color might be?
> 
> Ann says it is Rubisse. Is Rubisse the same as Ruby? I have a Ruby Day that is VERY different. Could this be one of the tomato red shades?
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/va..._thirds/422147-1-eng-US/two_thirds_leadin.jpg
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2008_rubisse_clutch



Rubisse is the same as Ruby, but you are right the color depicted in the picture does not seem to be Ruby.  It is looking like Mandarin to me.  Maybe it is the lighting of the picture.  Maybe you can ask her for pics of the white tag?


----------



## o_luxurious

LuckyLisa said:


> Any thoughts on what this color might be?
> 
> Ann says it is Rubisse. Is Rubisse the same as Ruby? I have a Ruby Day that is VERY different. Could this be one of the tomato red shades?
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/va..._thirds/422147-1-eng-US/two_thirds_leadin.jpg
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2008_rubisse_clutch


 
The picturs posted on AFF's page seems very orange. My first thought was 07 Rouille. 
You're right about Rubisse being another name for 08 Ruby but I agree with you that the bag pictured doesn't seem like Ruby as the color lacks the blue undertones that Ruby has.
If AFF is right about the year, the best bet would be 08 Coral Red but I really want to say it's 07 Rouille. 

Other thoughts anyone?


----------



## o_luxurious

saira1214 said:


> Rubisse is the same as Ruby, but you are right the color depicted in the picture does not seem to be Ruby. It is looking like Mandarin to me. Maybe it is the lighting of the picture. Maybe you can ask her for pics of the white tag?


 
You posted while I was replying.  White tag sounds like a good idea.


----------



## LuckyLisa

o_luxurious said:


> You posted while I was replying.  White tag sounds like a good idea.



Thanks Ladies!! Yes, as I was cruising the color reference threads, Coral Red came to mind. I am actually hoping it is any one of those colors and not Ruby, as I think that's more fun for summer. Just wanted the expert opinions. 

Thanks!!


----------



## o_luxurious

LuckyLisa said:


> Thanks Ladies!! Yes, as I was cruising the color reference threads, Coral Red came to mind. I am actually hoping it is any one of those colors and not Ruby, as I think that's more fun for summer. Just wanted the expert opinions.
> 
> Thanks!!


 
^ Sure!


----------



## la.ci

Hi everyone, what kind of clutch is this? is it still in production? many many TIA


----------



## LuckyLisa

LuckyLisa said:


> Any thoughts on what this color might be?
> 
> Ann says it is Rubisse. Is Rubisse the same as Ruby? I have a Ruby Day that is VERY different. Could this be one of the tomato red shades?
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/va..._thirds/422147-1-eng-US/two_thirds_leadin.jpg
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2008_rubisse_clutch



Ok, more info. They say the tag says: 
2008 1 138226 D940T 196
SAC

Cuir | Agneau | Pleine Fleur Aniline

They will send a photo tomorrow, along with a photo of it next to an Hermes box. 

I wasn't too worried until someone mentioned Mandarin, which I really really do NOT want!! 

Does the tag info help? Coral Red maybe?


----------



## Conni618

LuckyLisa said:


> Ok, more info. They say the tag says:
> 2008 1 138226 D940T 196
> SAC
> 
> Cuir | Agneau | Pleine Fleur Aniline
> 
> They will send a photo tomorrow, along with a photo of it next to an Hermes box.
> 
> I wasn't too worried until someone mentioned Mandarin, which I really really do NOT want!!
> 
> Does the tag info help? Coral Red maybe?



Sounds like it must be Vermilion (Coral Red).  Try doing a search on the forum for either of those names, and you should come up with how it appears in several different lightings.


----------



## o_luxurious

la.ci said:


> Hi everyone, what kind of clutch is this? is it still in production? many many TIA


 
This is a Black SGH Flat Clutch. There are rumors that this style has been discontinued, but you can check around Bal stores to see if they have one in stock.


----------



## saira1214

Is Kourtney carrying the butterfly?

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1313906&d=1296541486


----------



## beauxgoris

LuckyLisa said:


> Any thoughts on what this color might be?
> 
> Ann says it is Rubisse. Is Rubisse the same as Ruby? I have a Ruby Day that is VERY different. Could this be one of the tomato red shades?
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/va..._thirds/422147-1-eng-US/two_thirds_leadin.jpg
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2008_rubisse_clutch



There is NO WAY that is Ruby. Shame on Ann! It looks like: Mandarin, Vermillion or even Tomato. WAY too much orange in it to be Ruby.


----------



## o_luxurious

saira1214 said:


> Is Kourtney carrying the butterfly?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1313906&d=1296541486


 
No, that's her baby bag, a Black Square Tote. She's had that bag ever since Mason was born. 

Here's the same bag in a better angle:


----------



## saira1214

Thanks, *O_lux, *that's what I thought but it looked different in the pic that I posted. 


o_luxurious said:


> No, that's her baby bag, a Black Square Tote. She's had that bag ever since Mason was born.
> 
> Here's the same bag in a better angle:


----------



## o_luxurious

saira1214 said:


> Thanks, *O_lux, *that's what I thought but it looked different in the pic that I posted.


 
You're welcome. Ha, the pic you posted actually does look quite like the new Butterfly tote.


----------



## farrahmelanie

Can anyone identify this color & year? 

It looks like violet but I'm not quite sure....


Item No:180614020116
Seller:authentic_lvlady
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Balenciaga-...item2a0d6f3c14

many thanks!


----------



## HandbagAngel

farrahmelanie said:


> Can anyone identify this color & year?
> 
> It looks like violet but I'm not quite sure....
> 
> 
> Item No:180614020116
> Seller:authentic_lvlady
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Balenciaga-...item2a0d6f3c14
> 
> many thanks!


 

The color looks 2008 Sapphire to me.


----------



## khuit

Just saw Rose Byrne carrying this bag in the trailer for Bridesmaids with Kristin Wiig. LOVE. I THINK it is Balenciaga - can you ID it for me?


----------



## farrahmelanie

Burgandy or Marone? 

Can someone identify year and color of this twiggy?

Ebay Seller:audience
Item Number:220735394780
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Burg...780?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3364dad3dc

Thanks a lot for the time!


----------



## tillie46

Can anyone help me identify this Balenciaga color.  I'm thinking Rubisse b/c it's such a bright orangy red..


----------



## minababe

is this a weekender? paperbag?
thanks a lot


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Fake weekender.


----------



## minababe

thanks a lot!!


----------



## minababe

what's the style of this beauty?


----------



## Fashion1

That's the Day. Not sure of the official color. Sorbet maybe?


----------



## tillie46

tillie46 said:


> Can anyone help me identify this Balenciaga color.  I'm thinking Rubisse b/c it's such a bright orangy red..



*Pictures on post 3150*


----------



## HandbagAngel

tillie46 said:


> Can anyone help me identify this Balenciaga color. I'm thinking Rubisse b/c it's such a bright orangy red..


 
Rubisse is a jewlery red which doesn't have orange tone in there.  This color looks 2007 Tomato to me.


----------



## tillie46

Thank you, Handbag Angel


----------



## KayMomto3

What color do you think this money wallet is:

The bag it is on is Tempete for comparison (no flash)







Blue Layette? It was sold to me as Ciel but it seems too dark for that.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

It looks bleu layette to me too ,DEFINITELY NOT CIEL


----------



## adore.123

hi, can someone tell me what color is this day?? Thanks!!

http://s743.photobucket.com/albums/xx74/adore123/Giant covered day/


----------



## KayMomto3

adore.123 said:


> hi, can someone tell me what color is this day?? Thanks!!
> 
> http://s743.photobucket.com/albums/xx74/adore123/Giant covered day/



Perhaps Maldives?


----------



## farrahmelanie

Hi 

Can anyone please tell me what color purple this is? it looks like violet but not sure, thanks!

Seller: cissy2708
Ebay item nu:180622888457
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180622888457&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## saira1214

adore.123 said:


> hi, can someone tell me what color is this day?? Thanks!!
> 
> http://s743.photobucket.com/albums/xx74/adore123/Giant covered day/


 
I also thought Maldives, but it seems fadded.


----------



## minababe

Fashion1 said:


> That's the Day. Not sure of the official color. Sorbet maybe?



thanks a lot !!


----------



## HandbagAngel

farrahmelanie said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone please tell me what color purple this is? it looks like violet but not sure, thanks!
> 
> Seller: cissy2708
> Ebay item nu:180622888457
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180622888457&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
I believe this is 08 Sapphire.


----------



## JustWantToPeek

hi can you please help me ... what style is this bag called and also the color . any help would be appreciated , thanks


----------



## fourteentails

*JustwantToPeek* In my opinion, it is RTT (Reduction du Temps de Travail) Balenciaga that no longer produce after 2008?  Your bag looks mint, congratz 
Not sure about the color, electric turquoise 2008 ?


----------



## new*york*dollz

Hi
Can you ladies give me your thought on the style of this bag and maybe the years it was made?  Looks similar to the folk but I know it's not. Thanks in advance, J.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220735909922&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ieweuyhs

^I think it was one of the men's styles.


----------



## farrahmelanie

Hi, 

Can anyone identify this bag? 

It looks like a brief but I'm not sure. 

Thanks!

item number:290532099525
seller:ok4566
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Elect...item43a51005c5


----------



## LuckyLisa

farrahmelanie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone identify this bag?
> 
> It looks like a brief but I'm not sure.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> item number:290532099525
> seller:ok4566
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Elect...item43a51005c5



I'm definitely not an expert, but based on the photos and the card, the color is probably 07 Ocean, not Electric Blue.


----------



## purses & pugs

I'm a bit confused by the color of this bag. The seller mentions several times that it is 08 Ruby but it sure does not look like Ruby to me? The color looks off which could be because of the lightening, camera. etc, but also I have never seen a Ruby with this kind of glossy leather? Look more like Sang perhaps?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2008...H_Handbags&hash=item588c8e989e#ht_16794wt_907


----------



## saira1214

purses & pugs said:


> I'm a bit confused by the color of this bag. The seller mentions several times that it is 08 Ruby but it sure does not look like Ruby to me? The color looks off which could be because of the lightening, camera. etc, but also I have never seen a Ruby with this kind of glossy leather? Look more like Sang perhaps?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2008...H_Handbags&hash=item588c8e989e#ht_16794wt_907


 
Whao, that is crazy glossy.  That's probably the glossiest bal I have ever seen.  She may be over using the flash.  That also doesn't look like Ruby to me.  It could be Sang, but then again, I have never really seen a glossy Sang like the one pictured.  Maybe ask if she has the white card?


----------



## purses & pugs

saira1214 said:


> Whao, that is crazy glossy.  That's probably the glossiest bal I have ever seen.  She may be over using the flash.  That also doesn't look like Ruby to me.  It could be Sang, but then again, I have never really seen a glossy Sang like the one pictured.  Maybe ask if she has the white card?



Thanks for your input Saira. Haha, probably never seen such a glossy Bal myself! If it turnes out to be Ruby I might be interested in this bag, but I'm not sure about all that glossyness... I've had a Ruby RH work and still have a Ruby CP and both had really matte leather I'd better ask the seller about it.


----------



## mere girl

^^ wouldn't sang have 3 rows of numbers on the back of the leather tag - it being a 2010 season colour?


----------



## saira1214

mere girl said:


> ^^ wouldn't sang have 3 rows of numbers on the back of the leather tag - it being a 2010 season colour?


 
You may have a point. I need to check my 10 bags to see if this is in fact true.  I read about the three row deal on the Secret Sale thread where those Bals were deemed fake.


----------



## 7edina7

Hi,

Can anyone ID this bag, please? The value would be nice, too. Thanks much
http://s1103.photobucket.com/albums/g465/7edina7/


----------



## Giraffe26

Hi! I noticed this auction which is now already ended, but I seem to be bewitched by this colour!? What is it, vert fonce? From 2007? ..supposing that it was an authentic PT.. 

I did some research in the colour reference thread, and I think that vert fonce is closest I could get, although the bag in the auction has more greyish than brownish in it. Maybe because of flash and/or it's more worn-out..

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290529938616&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thanks for your help!


----------



## saira1214

7edina7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone ID this bag, please? The value would be nice, too. Thanks much
> http://s1103.photobucket.com/albums/g465/7edina7/


 
It's very difficult to tell from the pictures because there is never a full shot of the bag, but I assume that it is Mogano.


----------



## saira1214

Giraffe26 said:


> Hi! I noticed this auction which is now already ended, but I seem to be bewitched by this colour!? What is it, vert fonce? From 2007? ..supposing that it was an authentic PT..
> 
> I did some research in the colour reference thread, and I think that vert fonce is closest I could get, although the bag in the auction has more greyish than brownish in it. Maybe because of flash and/or it's more worn-out..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290529938616&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 
A badly fadded black or anthra would be my guess. Def not VF.


----------



## Giraffe26

saira1214 said:


> A badly fadded black or anthra would be my guess. Def not VF.



Thanks! I have to admit that anthra came to my mind first too, but there is green or dark green mentioned couple of times and that's what got me crazy cause I couldn't figure out at all that which green would that be!?


----------



## purses & pugs

mere girl said:


> ^^ wouldn't sang have 3 rows of numbers on the back of the leather tag - it being a 2010 season colour?





saira1214 said:


> You may have a point. I need to check my 10 bags to see if this is in fact true.  I read about the three row deal on the Secret Sale thread where those Bals were deemed fake.



That might be right, I'm very poor at reading the leather tags 
redkater said it looked good in the auth. thread, but I still think there's something odd about this bag...

I asked the seller and she said it was Ruby. I also asked if she had the year tag but she did not answer that.


----------



## 7edina7

saira1214 said:


> It's very difficult to tell from the pictures because there is never a full shot of the bag, but I assume that it is Mogano.



Thanks *saira1214*! I will agree with you about the color. Can you tell the year and worth?


----------



## mere girl

purses & pugs said:


> That might be right, I'm very poor at reading the leather tags
> redkater said it looked good in the auth. thread, but I still think there's something odd about this bag...
> 
> I asked the seller and she said it was Ruby. I also asked if she had the year tag but she did not answer that.


 you may want to look at their feedback on toolhaus...
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=totomom28&Dirn=Received+by


----------



## purses & pugs

mere girl said:


> you may want to look at their feedback on toolhaus...
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=totomom28&Dirn=Received+by



Thank you mere, I will.


----------



## farrahmelanie

Can anyone identify this bbag?

seller: aya1229
item no:260735069956
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-B...956?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb5056f04

Thank you!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

purses & pugs said:


> That might be right, I'm very poor at reading the leather tags
> redkater said it looked good in the auth. thread, but I still think there's something odd about this bag...
> 
> I asked the seller and she said it was Ruby. I also asked if she had the year tag but she did not answer that.


 that's not ruby 2008 for sure and i am almost sure this bag is not authentic !

ruby 08 has no shine at all , and honestly ,as mere told you, this bag has just an incredible glossy finish .....UHMMM ....sweetie i wouldn't bid!


----------



## saira1214

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> that's not ruby 2008 for sure and i am almost sure this bag is not authentic !
> 
> ruby 08 has no shine at all , and honestly ,*as mere told you, this bag has just an incredible glossy finish *.....UHMMM ....sweetie i wouldn't bid!


 

That was me.


----------



## saira1214

7edina7 said:


> Thanks *saira1214*! I will agree with you about the color. Can you tell the year and worth?


 
Honestly, I can't tell you the worth. The pictures don't even show what style it is or the condition.  That has to be a call you make. I would search ebay to see what similar bags are selling for.  It's up to you how much you want to pay.  HTH!


----------



## saira1214

purses & pugs said:


> That might be right, I'm very poor at reading the leather tags
> redkater said it looked good in the auth. thread, but I still think there's something odd about this bag...
> 
> I asked the seller and she said it was Ruby. I also asked if she had the year tag but she did not answer that.


 
*P&P*, I think I figured it out! It is probably 09 Sanguine.


----------



## ItssMeLinh

Can someone please tell me if this is really the INK Twiggy or is it another color mistaken for Ink?

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/rwww/items/25893358


----------



## Jira

ItssMeLinh said:


> Can someone please tell me if this is really the INK Twiggy or is it another color mistaken for Ink?
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/rwww/items/25893358



It's definitely not 2006 Ink. Maybe 2006/2010 Bleu Roi? Does the seller have the paper cards?


----------



## beauxgoris

ItssMeLinh said:


> Can someone please tell me if this is really the INK Twiggy or is it another color mistaken for Ink?
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/rwww/items/25893358



No way is that Ink. Looks more like Marine to me.


----------



## ItssMeLinh

The seller does not have paper or cards but gave alot of pictures and guaranteed it is authentic.  She said the flash on the camera may have made it looked blue-er than usual.


----------



## sunny28

Can anyone tell me what the color of the bag is? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_16825wt_905


----------



## beauxgoris

That doesn't look like ruby to me - but maybe the lighting is off.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I agree. And that bag is disturbingly shiny...

I'd say it looks more like 2009 Sanguine to me, with the brown tones, though the seller commented it was a "blue-based scarlet". Perhaps you could get the seller to send you pics taken in natural lighting?

EDIT: I just read through the earlier pages of this thread and realised this was already discussed earlier.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

sunny28 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the color of the bag is?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_16825wt_905


 i doubt it is authentic IMO, there are al ot of things OFF  as i already explained


----------



## Jira

sunny28 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the color of the bag is?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_16825wt_905



^ I agree, pretty sure this is fake


----------



## purses & pugs

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> that's not ruby 2008 for sure and i am almost sure this bag is not authentic !
> 
> ruby 08 has no shine at all , and honestly ,as mere told you, this bag has just an incredible glossy finish .....UHMMM ....sweetie i wouldn't bid!



I know, Ruby has no shine and it has blue tones not brown! Thanks again for all your help sweetie



saira1214 said:


> P&P, I think I figured it out! It is probably 09 Sanguine.


Thanks Saira! If it's real, which I actually doubt now, it would indeed look like Sanguine.


----------



## chloe speaks

I just bought this bag without the paper tag. The seller thinks she bought it in 2008












thanks!


----------



## 7edina7

Originally Posted by *7edina7* 

          Thanks *saira1214*! I will agree with you about the color. Can you tell the year and worth?      



saira1214 said:


> Honestly, I can't tell you the worth. The pictures don't even show what style it is or the condition.  That has to be a call you make. I would search ebay to see what similar bags are selling for.  It's up to you how much you want to pay.  HTH!



*saira*, thanks! It is City and the pics of light tear/wear condition and full size are posted on here http://s1103.photobucket.com/albums/g465/7edina7/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ16
the bag's full size is on the 2nd page.


----------



## purseaddict1

tem: BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant CITY GGH Tote Bag 2008 Charbon
Seller: fashionphile
Item Number: 170601568376
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/BALENCIAGA-Agneau...item27b8a55878

Hi Ladies..... is this color more brown or charcoal?  It appears brown in the pics but i'm assuming that charbon is more of a greyish color.

Thanks!


----------



## KayMomto3

purseaddict1 said:


> tem: BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant CITY GGH Tote Bag 2008 Charbon
> Seller: fashionphile
> Item Number: 170601568376
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/BALENCIAGA-Agneau...item27b8a55878
> 
> Hi Ladies..... is this color more brown or charcoal?  It appears brown in the pics but i'm assuming that charbon is more of a greyish color.
> 
> Thanks!



The listing has been removed.

But Charbon is actually brown. Mine does not have any grayish tones in it.


----------



## purseaddict1

KayMomto3 said:


> The listing has been removed.
> 
> But Charbon is actually brown. Mine does not have any grayish tones in it.


Thanks so much....i guess it must've just sold!!!!!!!!  Too bad


----------



## saira1214

purses & pugs said:


> I know, Ruby has no shine and it has blue tones not brown! Thanks again for all your help sweetie
> 
> 
> Thanks Saira! If it's real, which I actually doubt now, it would indeed look like Sanguine.


 
Didn't Redskater give it a thumbs up?


----------



## farrahmelanie

Hi All, 
I found the perfect Bal day bag as my first one. I'm just unsure as to color and year of leather.  can anyone help me and wiegh in on this one? 


Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260735245799&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller:*bella_dog1*
item nu:260735245799

thanks in advace!!


----------



## purses & pugs

saira1214 said:


> Didn't Redskater give it a thumbs up?



She did at first but after a second thought she is in doubt and so is Choleglamour. It is probably fake... Not 100% sure, but a lot of things points to it.


----------



## REREsaurus

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^I agree. And that bag is disturbingly shiny...
> 
> I'd say it looks more like 2009 Sanguine to me, with the brown tones, though the seller commented it was a "blue-based scarlet". Perhaps you could get the seller to send you pics taken in natural lighting?
> 
> EDIT: I just read through the earlier pages of this thread and realised this was already discussed earlier.


 


purses & pugs said:


> I know, Ruby has no shine and it has blue tones not brown! Thanks again for all your help sweetie
> 
> 
> Thanks Saira! If it's real, which I actually doubt now, it would indeed look like Sanguine.


 


purses & pugs said:


> She did at first but after a second thought she is in doubt and so is Choleglamour. It is probably fake... Not 100% sure, but a lot of things points to it.


 
Funny about this one. It it were real, it would be Sanguine. I've seen Sanguine's leather like that. I was going to make an offer but something wasn't jiving about this one so I came to check it out on tpf. Plus the way the handles are rolled, see how the laces are sort of twisted inwards? I've seen fake bags like that...

I even emailed the seller saying I had doubts of authenticity and that I wouldn't be making an offer (even though she and I were in the works of MAYBE making a business deal). All she said was: "no problem."

???


----------



## minababe

please help me. is this a city or part time?


----------



## farrahmelanie

I know I posted this earlier, sorry to be a bother. I depend on you ladies for your expertise and would really appreciate now...



Hi All, 
I found the perfect Bal day bag as my first one. I'm just unsure as to  color and year of leather.  can anyone help me and wiegh in on this one?  


Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller:*bella_dog1*
item nu:260735245799

thanks in advace!!


----------



## saira1214

minababe said:


> please help me. is this a city or part time?


Its a City.


----------



## redskater

farrahmelanie said:


> I know I posted this earlier, sorry to be a bother. I depend on you ladies for your expertise and would really appreciate now...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> I found the perfect Bal day bag as my first one. I'm just unsure as to  color and year of leather.  can anyone help me and wiegh in on this one?
> 
> 
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Seller:*bella_dog1*
> item nu:260735245799
> 
> thanks in advace!!



I want to say it's anthracite since I have one that has that greyish/blue tone.  As far as year, no telling unless you have the white paper tag.


----------



## purses & pugs

REREsaurus said:


> Funny about this one. It it were real, it would be Sanguine. I've seen Sanguine's leather like that. I was going to make an offer but something wasn't jiving about this one so I came to check it out on tpf. Plus the way the handles are rolled, see how the laces are sort of twisted inwards? I've seen fake bags like that...
> 
> I even emailed the seller saying I had doubts of authenticity and that I wouldn't be making an offer (even though she and I were in the works of MAYBE making a business deal). All she said was: "no problem."
> 
> ???



Funny you were thinking about this bag too, RERE! Since several of us have a funny feeling about it I'd say something is not right. No smoke without fire! And her reply to you were quite odd? Oh well, I'm gonna stay away from this one


----------



## REREsaurus

purses & pugs said:


> Funny you were thinking about this bag too, RERE! Since several of us have a funny feeling about it I'd say something is not right. No smoke without fire! And her reply to you were quite odd? Oh well, I'm gonna stay away from this one


 
We've always had very similar tastes in leather, sweetheart! But yeah, the leather tag wasn't jiving either (especially the back). Plus the finer details are left out of most the photos. Didn't expect her to say nothing about me doubting authenticity, kwim? Definitely passing on this one!

Onto the next!


----------



## hsiaolin

Can anyone help me to identify the color?
http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/fashion/shoes/bags/011A35550011.htm
It states GIANT CITY BAG, but it looks more like a town.
I have emailed them and asked to confirm the style and the color, but I am too eager to find out


----------



## REREsaurus

hsiaolin said:


> Can anyone help me to identify the color?
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/fashion/shoes/bags/011A35550011.htm
> It states GIANT CITY BAG, but it looks more like a town.
> I have emailed them and asked to confirm the style and the color, but I am too eager to find out


 
Yes this is a Giant Town. Not sure about the color. Grenadine perhaps?


----------



## Nitsirk

Can someone please help me with what this color is called? And also year.

Would really appreciate it!


----------



## KayMomto3

Nitsirk said:


> Can someone please help me with what this color is called? And also year.
> 
> Would really appreciate it!



Looks a bit like Vert Thyme - do you have a picture of the tag?


----------



## Nitsirk

Thank you! You can see more pics here: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Balenciaga...H_Handbags&hash=item2a0d522d6f#ht_14139wt_932

She doesn't have the cards, but if you scroll the auction there is pics of the inside tag if that is what you ment..


----------



## KayMomto3

Nitsirk said:


> Thank you! You can see more pics here: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Balenciaga...H_Handbags&hash=item2a0d522d6f#ht_14139wt_932
> 
> She doesn't have the cards, but if you scroll the auction there is pics of the inside tag if that is what you ment..



Ah that helps!! It is Cypress (not vert thyme).


----------



## Nitsirk

Thank you!!


----------



## m-s-m-d

Hi ladies! This courier doesn't have the cards, I'm hoping you could tell me what color this is and year is possible. It kinda looks like a truffle?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&hash=item2a0df53609&item=180622800393&nma=true&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&rt=nc&si=pvxELWws53PmH6fUdWe6DooBj1M%253D#ht_980wt_922


----------



## o_luxurious

^ Looks like Truffle to me too.


----------



## minababe

please identify this one for me

thanks a lot!


----------



## saturner

hsiaolin said:


> Can anyone help me to identify the color?
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/fashion/shoes/bags/011A35550011.htm
> It states GIANT CITY BAG, but it looks more like a town.
> I have emailed them and asked to confirm the style and the color, but I am too eager to find out


 
That totally looks like a town to me.


----------



## saira1214

minababe said:


> please identify this one for me
> 
> thanks a lot!



Bois de Rose Giant Covered city.


----------



## NYCavalier

minababe said:


> please identify this one for me
> 
> thanks a lot!



This looks fake to me... The strap is very long... hmm.. I am not an authenticator though.


----------



## PrincesssCJ

can someone please identify this bag for me please 

channinginthecity.com/uploads/1/5/4/1/1541471/1156397.jpg?462


----------



## PrincesssCJ

can someone please identify Kim K's bag for me.. I'm new to Balenciaga but I'd love to purchase this bag as my first 

http://www.channinginthecity.com/uploads/1/5/4/1/1541471/1156397.jpg?462


----------



## saira1214

PrincesssCJ said:


> can someone please identify Kim K's bag for me.. I'm new to Balenciaga but I'd love to purchase this bag as my first
> 
> http://www.channinginthecity.com/uploads/1/5/4/1/1541471/1156397.jpg?462



Black RH City


----------



## saira1214

NYCavalier said:


> This looks fake to me... The strap is very long... hmm.. I am not an authenticator though.





minababe said:


> please identify this one for me
> 
> thanks a lot!



Agree with *NYC, *put this on the authenticate this thread to be sure. If it is real it  looks like it would be BDR, although BDR is a lot more pale.


----------



## minababe

thanks a lot !


----------



## divnanata

Wel*l cbarrus* did clue me into this bag as not being a weekender but an "RTT" - which sounds perfect to me. I think these were around in '07 and '08. Any clue to the color? The lister maybe confused blue layette with "bluette" - but what do I know? Thanks for your help!




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_2720wt_1141220735375181.jpg


or let's try


----------



## new*york*dollz

HI, Can someone give me thoughts on the color on this courier? Seller says black cherry but it's SS 2007.
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BALENCIAGA...543?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f8c1a477

Thanks


----------



## redskater

new*york*dollz said:


> HI, Can someone give me thoughts on the color on this courier? Seller says black cherry but it's SS 2007.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BALENCIAGA...543?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f8c1a477
> 
> Thanks



looks like charbon from 08.  Don't think it's mogano, but I could be wrong.


----------



## juicy couture jen

new*york*dollz said:


> HI, Can someone give me thoughts on the color on this courier? Seller says black cherry but it's SS 2007.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BALENCIAGA...543?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f8c1a477
> 
> Thanks



Looks like 07 Cafe to me since it says "2007 1" on the paper card.


----------



## redskater

juicy couture jen said:


> Looks like 07 Cafe to me since it says "2007 1" on the paper card.



oh you're right, didn't see the card!


----------



## NYCavalier

divnanata said:


> Wel*l cbarrus* did clue me into this bag as not being a weekender but an "RTT" - which sounds perfect to me. I think these were around in '07 and '08. Any clue to the color? The lister maybe confused blue layette with "bluette" - but what do I know? Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_2720wt_1141220735375181.jpg
> 
> 
> or let's try



This is 08 electric blue -- I would not buy it.. IMO only... this color has a history of turning a very ugly yellow ....


----------



## avia

divnanata said:


> Wel*l cbarrus* did clue me into this bag as not being a weekender but an "RTT" - which sounds perfect to me. I think these were around in '07 and '08. Any clue to the color? The lister maybe confused blue layette with "bluette" - but what do I know? Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_2720wt_1141220735375181.jpg
> 
> 
> or let's try





At Neiman Marcus they call it "Bluette" which is the 08 Sky Blue.From the pictures shown looks like its faded. 08 Sky Blue has fading issues.HTH!!


----------



## ahbocat

saturner said:


> That totally looks like a town to me.


 
I am not an authenticator, but I am pretty sure it is not a City.  Each top left and right corner should have a 1/4 circle piece of leather for a City bag.


----------



## yz3

hi girls, can you tell what size is this bag? City or Part time? or even work??


----------



## French75

Hi, it's a work
please post here (balenciaga id thread)  : http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html


----------



## NYCavalier

avia said:


> At Neiman Marcus they call it "Bluette" which is the 08 Sky Blue.From the pictures shown looks like its faded. 08 Sky Blue has fading issues.HTH!!



I don't think that's sky blue.. I think it's 08 electric turq

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-colors-by-season/2008-s-s-pre-collection-231597.html


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

NYCavalier said:


> I don't think that's sky blue.. I think it's 08 electric turq
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-colors-by-season/2008-s-s-pre-collection-231597.html


 agree with you....it is definitely an electric turquoise ,and this colour has fading issues as well


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

yz3 said:


> hi girls, can you tell what size is this bag? City or Part time? or even work??


 it is a work,turquoise 05


----------



## pradapiggy

Hi! Can someone identify the colour of this bag? The seller says "06 olive brown". I ran searches on tPF and I'm not sure what that means or what the colour really is...

Thanks in advance!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/criss...rom__900__Authentic_Balenciaga_2006_Olive_Bro


----------



## redskater

pradapiggy said:


> Hi! Can someone identify the colour of this bag? The seller says "06 olive brown". I ran searches on tPF and I'm not sure what that means or what the colour really is...
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/criss...rom__900__Authentic_Balenciaga_2006_Olive_Bro



just what she says, it's olive brown/marron.


----------



## pradapiggy

^ oh, thanks. When I googled the colours ("olive brown", then "marron"), they're completely different colours... weird.


----------



## redskater

pradapiggy said:


> ^ oh, thanks. When I googled the colours ("olive brown", then "marron"), they're completely different colours... weird.



I know, I get confused on the names too.  there is an olive brown from 03 and a marron from 04 as well.  this thread puts all the colors in one place.

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-colors-by-season/color-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place-141901.

hope that helps!


----------



## ChloeSim

Hi Dearies, 

Could somebody please advise if the celebrity that is carrying the purple B bag is a part-time? Video from 0:25 onwards. I kept replaying the video for god knows how many times and still can't decide between city or part-time. Please pardon me if I post this on the wrong sub-forum. 

TIA


----------



## ChloeSim

Sorry... Here is the video and picture 

Video


----------



## BALbelle

I think it's a PT for the long strap. City has shorter strap.


----------



## Yoda143

Definitely a PT.


----------



## ChloeSim

How can I quickly identify the differences between city and pt?


----------



## Kai Lien

By the seam in the middle of the bag... the Part-time bag has that and the City doesn't.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

you should post your question here

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html


----------



## 2shai_

The celebrity is Korean singer Hyo Yeon from girl group Girl's Generation. I remember her carrying that bag in a another TV show! Probably a Raisin GSH PT. =)


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

ChloeSim said:


> Sorry... Here is the video and picture
> 
> Video


 i am pretty sure it IS RAISIN PART TIME GIANT SILVER


----------



## French75

*Chloe* thanks for posting that picture in the celebrity thread ! Love her style ! Just curious, any idea of that b.bag's color (nice !) ?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

you are so welcome  SHE IS GORGEOUS!!!

UHMMMM.. it could be noix or caramel 05  the colour matches her IM  boots!!

i would like to know the colour of her bal moto jacket instead


----------



## purses & pugs

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> you are so welcome  SHE IS GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> UHMMMM.. it could be noix or caramel 05  the colour matches her IM  boots!!
> 
> i would like to know the colour of her bal moto jacket instead



I agree with French, this girl has great style and thanks for posting in the celeb thread

I don't think her bag is an 05 Caramel though, I have one in a City and the color os much lighter than this. To be honest it's difficult to tell, but perhaps it's a very preloved and a little faded Vert Fonce?

Reg. her moto jacket, I'm pretty sure this is an 08 brown


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thanks bella for id. moto jacket colour 

...uhmmm i don't think it is vert fonce, it doesn't have any green undertone...but it is very hard to tell


----------



## French75

I don't think it's Noix either... what about Olive brown from 2006 ? or truffle ?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

yes probably truffle!!!


----------



## Livia1

French75 said:


> *Chloe* thanks for posting that picture in the celebrity thread ! Love her style ! Just curious, any idea of that b.bag's color (nice !) ?




This looks like Truffle to me


----------



## Jira

pradapiggy said:


> Hi! Can someone identify the colour of this bag? The seller says "06 olive brown". I ran searches on tPF and I'm not sure what that means or what the colour really is...
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/criss...rom__900__Authentic_Balenciaga_2006_Olive_Bro



Agree with redskater, this looks like 06 Olive Brown.


----------



## putri duyung

Hi, can someone identify the color of this city ggh? there's no year card. but I'm sure it's chevre. is it marine'07 or ocean/mer'07 or something else?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

it looks 07 marine to me


----------



## putri duyung

Hi CG! Thanks...  Marine'07 was the first color came in my mind. But I was not sure because I haven't seen any marine or ocean irl before.


----------



## glitzy sand

Hi guys... I am just wondering.... which b bag actually has the 4 button at the bottom? Is it PT or work? or its depends...if GGH they do have, CGH they don't have any?


----------



## ieweuyhs

I think you mean the FEET? 

GH Work (except CGH, I believe) have feet. RH Works sometimes have feet.

As for PTs, only bags which are SS 2008 and earlier have feet.


----------



## balenciaga-boy

^ITA. The nature of the CGH makes it kinda impossible for CGH bags to have feet.


----------



## kokhuiqi

i suppose this is a 08 aquarium but still i wanna double check (:


----------



## Jira

kokhuiqi said:


> i suppose this is a 08 aquarium but still i wanna double check (:



Looks like 07 Aquamarine


----------



## minababe

I saw this bag on a woman in a store at paris. whats the official name for it and the hardware? work with SGH (silvergainthardware)? I'm learning so I try to ID by myself when I see a balenciaga

http://img524.imageshack.us/i/balc.jpg/


----------



## avia

minababe said:


> I saw this bag on a woman in a store at paris. whats the official name for it and the hardware? work with SGH (silvergainthardware)? I'm learning so I try to ID by myself when I see a balenciaga
> 
> http://img524.imageshack.us/i/balc.jpg/






Chataigne Gsh Work!!IMO


----------



## Bagsfromheaven

I saw an amazing Balenciaga Arena bag with RGGH. Only the zipper is clear from underneath. Called  Barneys and they say it's correct. All new balenciaga's haven't got Lampo underneath. Is this right?


----------



## Bagsfromheaven

Same zipper as in the link.
http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00305.html

please help


----------



## minababe

avia said:


> Chataigne Gsh Work!!IMO



thanks a lot !


----------



## MrsMara

http://images.stylight.de/static/res1200/s2743/2743137.1.jpg

They called it classic frist red stripe , but i couldn't find anything on the internet with this title for the year they came out.

Do you know in which season this bag came out?

You would really help me 

PS: Excuse my bad english,  i am not so good in it. 

Greetings, Mara &#9829;


----------



## NYCavalier

Bagsfromheaven said:


> I saw an amazing Balenciaga Arena bag with RGGH. Only the zipper is clear from underneath. Called  Barneys and they say it's correct. All new balenciaga's haven't got Lampo underneath. Is this right?





Bagsfromheaven said:


> Same zipper as in the link.
> http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00305.html
> 
> please help



Yes, That is correct

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...owners-please-help-zipper-concern-573342.html


----------



## iBag

what color is the sgh town? 
tia 

 missty4 for sharing


----------



## avia

minababe said:


> thanks a lot !


 
you are welcome!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

iBag said:


> what color is the sgh town?
> tia
> 
> missty4 for sharing


 ARDOISE 2011


----------



## Muppet18

Hi!

I purchased this bag a couple of months ago, but no not know anything about it.
What is the style called?
The colour could be a 2007 Pine..may be.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Many thanks!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I think you need to re-upload the picture.


----------



## Muppet18

Me?

I can see it clearly...


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Maybe it's just me. All I see is a picture of a frog in an ice-cube...


----------



## LuckyLisa

iBag said:


> and while we're oggling this photo, can anyone tell me what color that pinkish-red rggh town might be? Grenadine?
> Thanks!!


----------



## xxmzkarenxx

Hi ladies/gents, 
Can someone please id this gorgeous bag in this photo? Thanks in advance! PHOTO CREDIT:
WWW.CITIZENCOUTURE.COM


----------



## Muppet18

A frog in an Ice cube?






Better?


----------



## iBag

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> ARDOISE 2011


thanks


----------



## HandbagAngel

xxmzkarenxx said:


> Hi ladies/gents,
> Can someone please id this gorgeous bag in this photo? Thanks in advance! PHOTO CREDIT:
> WWW.CITIZENCOUTURE.COM


 
This style is very close to the 2007 Lune bag in our reference library (post #30). 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ciaga-non-motorcycle-style-bags-139431-2.html

I know this style is called Lune. I guess the year was from 2007?


----------



## saira1214

LuckyLisa said:


> iBag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and while we're oggling this photo, can anyone tell me what color that pinkish-red rggh town might be? Grenadine?
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grenadine.
Click to expand...


----------



## minababe

LuckyLisa said:


> iBag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and while we're oggling this photo, can anyone tell me what color that pinkish-red rggh town might be? Grenadine?
> Thanks!!
Click to expand...


----------



## viewwing

What is this grey bal?


----------



## ericah

Dear all,
Wondering if you can help me identify whether this blue GSH Work is a Outremer or Electric Blue?? such a gorgeous color but it seems too purple/light for a outremer?

Thanks so much.


Erica


----------



## whitelamb

Outremer


----------



## ericah

thank u


----------



## MyHjourney

definitely outremer! my sis has one too!


----------



## xxmzkarenxx

HandbagAngel said:


> This style is very close to the 2007 Lune bag in our reference library (post #30).
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ciaga-non-motorcycle-style-bags-139431-2.html
> 
> I know this style is called Lune. I guess the year was from 2007?




Thank you !


----------



## viewwing

Erm.. does anyone know what model is this grey bal? Thanks~


----------



## LuckyLisa

viewwing said:


> Erm.. does anyone know what model is this grey bal? Thanks~



Looks like a camelskin bowler to me, but I'm no expert-  but that's what came to my mind. If you look on RDC, the shape of this bag resembles that of the 2008 Camelskin Bowling bags they've had there. There are, however, other bags called "Bowling" and "Bowler." There aren't a whole lot of photos floating around of any of these, though! Search through the threads, though, I think this is a Bowler, just not sure what size/color.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Hi, just wondering if anyone can tell me what the colour & year of my RTT is - many thx 

With flash + sunlight










With flash + no-sunlight


----------



## avia

moilesmots said:


> definitely outremer! my sis has one too!




ITA!! Its an outremer!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

jeanstohandbags said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone can tell me what the colour & year of my RTT is - many thx
> 
> With flash + sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash + no-sunlight


 
I am not 100% sure, but I feel it is 07 Ocean Bleu.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

^ Many thx HandbagAngel


----------



## kokhuiqi

Jira said:


> Looks like 07 Aquamarine




oops, got the year wrongly ): but thankssssss


----------



## ymlap

Could anyone help me identify this red Twiggy? I know for sure that it's Chevre and was thinking of Rouge Theatre. Anyway, I have never seen RT irl.
This pic is with flash





and without flash





Thx :greengrin:


----------



## flocon de neige

Could anyone tell me the model + the name of the colour? Thanks so much 

http://i812.photobucket.com/albums/zz50/theblondesalad/CollagediPicnikadfcopia2.jpg


----------



## Jira

ymlap said:


> Could anyone help me identify this red Twiggy? I know for sure that it's Chevre and was thinking of Rouge Theatre. Anyway, I have never seen RT irl.
> This pic is with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx :greengrin:



Looks like 05 Rouge Theatre!


----------



## Jira

flocon de neige said:


> Could anyone tell me the model + the name of the colour? Thanks so much
> 
> http://i812.photobucket.com/albums/zz50/theblondesalad/CollagediPicnikadfcopia2.jpg



Looks like an 08 Electric Blue City


----------



## ymlap

Jira said:


> Looks like 05 Rouge Theatre!



Thx Jira!!


----------



## flocon de neige

Jira said:


> Looks like an 08 Electric Blue City



That was quick, thanks so much!


----------



## likealadysandra

I know it's super hard to tell..but would you help me with this day..
which color does it look??anthracite???


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Can anyone pelase help me identify this colour and year please? TIA!


----------



## saira1214

Swe3tGirl said:


> Can anyone pelase help me identify this colour and year please? TIA!


 
Looks like Outremer to me.


----------



## L.phoranee

can anyone tell me is this Noir color ? or please advise me if there's any correspond colors. at first i thought it was obviously black ( which i just knew decode 1000 ) 

pictures below is outdoor and with flash


----------



## saira1214

L.phoranee said:


> can anyone tell me is this Noir color ? or please advise me if there's any correspond colors. at first i thought it was obviously black ( which i just knew decode 1000 )
> 
> pictures below is outdoor and with flash


 
The second picture looks black.  Black is sometimes referred to as Noir.  I do not believe Balenciaga uses color codes.


----------



## L.phoranee

Saira1214,

Thank you for you reply. This is my first Bbay. seems like balenciaga make different shades of black ?


----------



## saira1214

L.phoranee said:


> Saira1214,
> 
> Thank you for you reply. This is my first Bbay. seems like balenciaga make different shades of black ?


 
No problem.  Some years are jet black while other years are less black.  It's the luck of the draw! IMO, 2010 had a great year for black.  I hope that helps!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

likealadysandra said:


> I know it's super hard to tell..but would you help me with this day..
> which color does it look??anthracite???


 omg WHERE is the day??


----------



## saira1214

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> omg WHERE is the day??



:lolots:

I tried squinting really hard and couldn't see anything!


----------



## 2shai_

http://www.barneys.com/Arena-Giant-Mid-Day-Tote/00460807006702,default,pd.html

Is this bag a Charbon GGH City?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

2shai_ said:


> http://www.barneys.com/Arena-Giant-Mid-Day-Tote/00460807006702,default,pd.html
> 
> Is this bag a Charbon GGH City?


yes it is a charbon ggh city


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

saira1214 said:


> :lolots:
> 
> I tried squinting really hard and couldn't see anything!


rofl:


----------



## bergafer3

What color and style is this? and if possible what year.
http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/03/02/irina-shayk-swimsuit-model-manhattan/


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^It's a RH Work.  Anthra? possibly as it looks to have blueish undertones to me. It also looks quite faded imo.


----------



## bergafer3

Thanks!


----------



## pradapiggy

Hi! Can someone identify the colour of Melanie Huynh's red Flat Clutch?
Is it Ruby? Sanguine (seems too one-dimensional and bright to be Sanguine)? Pourpre?

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_nbYdNetvT...SuSuEF8/s1600/Balenciaga_SGH_Flat_Clutch2.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_nbYdNetvT...kUSnmxI/s1600/Balenciaga_SGH_Flat_Clutch1.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

pradapiggy said:


> Hi! Can someone identify the colour of Melanie Huynh's red Flat Clutch?
> Is it Ruby? Sanguine (seems too one-dimensional and bright to be Sanguine)? Pourpre?
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_nbYdNetvT...SuSuEF8/s1600/Balenciaga_SGH_Flat_Clutch2.jpg
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_nbYdNetvT...kUSnmxI/s1600/Balenciaga_SGH_Flat_Clutch1.jpg
> 
> Thanks!


 
Its Ruby.


----------



## maxxout

likealadysandra said:


> I know it's super hard to tell..but would you help me with this day..
> which color does it look??anthracite???




I don't believe I have ever seen a more confusing picture.  Good going.
The only thing I can identify is a large red arrow running down some unfortunate fellows arm.


----------



## fiatflux

Does anyone know what color this is supposed to be? It looks like  a bad dye job...

http://luxury.malleries.com/new-bal...ag-handbag-i-34285-s-259.html?images=true#img


----------



## Fashion1

fiatflux said:


> Does anyone know what color this is supposed to be? It looks like a bad dye job...
> 
> http://luxury.malleries.com/new-bal...ag-handbag-i-34285-s-259.html?images=true#img


 
Looks like a faded Murier to me. Oy more fading!


----------



## juicy couture jen

fiatflux said:


> Does anyone know what color this is supposed to be? It looks like  a bad dye job...
> 
> http://luxury.malleries.com/new-bal...ag-handbag-i-34285-s-259.html?images=true#img



I think the photos are overexposed, so it looks like it's faded?


----------



## saira1214

Fashion1 said:


> Looks like a faded Murier to me. Oy more fading!





juicy couture jen said:


> I think the photos are overexposed, so it looks like it's faded?



I agree, the pics are overexposed, but it looks like Murier to me.


----------



## fiatflux

saira1214 said:


> I agree, the pics are overexposed, but it looks like Murier to me.



I agree it looks like Murier now that I've looked at other pics of Murier (i wasn't familiar with that color). To me, it looks like a blotchy uneven dye job rather than fading...


----------



## olidivia

I just bought this bag for $1,100. I think I got a good deal on it. Can you tell me what color this is? Thanks!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Lookttc/items/29718584


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Looks like Anthracite to me.


----------



## minababe

which one has ashley tisdale?
My first thought was a work because of the size but it has a strap.


----------



## NYCavalier

minababe said:


> which one has ashley tisdale?
> My first thought was a work because of the size but it has a strap.



Giant HW Velo


----------



## kokhuiqi

im a sucker for green or alike colours for balenciaga.
can someone please help me identify this colour so i can make my purchase via Europe orders!

http://deluxemall.com/prada-chanel-...soon-sp-11-100-auth-balenciaga-rose-gold.html

look for the second attached thumbnail!


----------



## saira1214

kokhuiqi said:


> im a sucker for green or alike colours for balenciaga.
> can someone please help me identify this colour so i can make my purchase via Europe orders!
> 
> http://deluxemall.com/prada-chanel-...soon-sp-11-100-auth-balenciaga-rose-gold.html
> 
> look for the second attached thumbnail!



It's Militare.


----------



## French75

Hi, can anyone id this red ? (Pic taken yesterday)
Ruby ?  Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## saira1214

^^Hard to tell.  Is it poupre or sanguine?


----------



## cucumber

Can someone please ID the bags Giada De Laurentiis and Irina Shayk are wearing? The names and colors?

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/celebrities-with-bbags-pictures-only-12040-189.html


----------



## ieweuyhs

^Giada's carrying a Fer Lizard Embossed RH City.






Irina's carrying an Anthracite or Black RH Work.





And OMG, is that a white clip on the top of her bag? Wouldn't that leave impressions on the leather?


----------



## ieweuyhs

French75 said:


> Hi, can anyone id this red ? (Pic taken yesterday)
> Ruby ?  Thanks a lot !!!



Looks like Sanguine to me. 

Based on the red rear lights of the car, it seems pretty brownish, implying Sanguine.


----------



## HandbagAngel

French75 said:


> Hi, can anyone id this red ? (Pic taken yesterday)
> Ruby ?  Thanks a lot !!!


 
It looks more like Sang to me since it doesn't have Ruby's jewlery red.


----------



## French75

Thanks !! *KDC* just told me it's a fake !!


----------



## kokhuiqi

saira1214 said:


> It's Militare.



thanks! gonna lay my hands on this!


----------



## Muppet18

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is the bag . 
Does anybody know what this is and when it came out? 

Many thanks!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

please post it here  http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html


----------



## Muppet18

I did, but no one could help me.


----------



## dessie

bought this bag from mrporter! but just wondering if there is a name for this bag as mrporter names it as leather holdall. ><


----------



## maxxout

I don't know what the style is but you could email this pic to Real Deal Collections.com and Corey could tell you.  But in the meantime let's name her Sylvia.


----------



## Muppet18

Muppet18 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I purchased this bag a couple of months ago, but no not know anything about it.
> What is the style called?
> The colour could be a 2007 Pine..may be.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Many thanks!


 
No one who can help me with this one?


----------



## Muppet18




----------



## winata

Hi fellow TPF-er, please help me identify this Balenciaga

The tag number says : 2007 1 173084 D941G

i understand that this must be from year 2007, right? but i'm confused about the colour, its kinda blue-greyish...please help. TIA 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cucumber

Is it just me or does the bag look more blue than black?


----------



## drati

^^^ looks like anthra to me.


----------



## maire

French75 said:


> Thanks !! *KDC* just told me it's a fake !!



Really, a fake one ? Just look like my ruby GSH day in natural lighting, don't look like a fake to me at all,  but a 08 ruby one, may be i am wrong...


----------



## juicy couture jen

winata said:


> Hi fellow TPF-er, please help me identify this Balenciaga
> 
> The tag number says : 2007 1 173084 D941G
> 
> i understand that this must be from year 2007, right? but i'm confused about the colour, its kinda blue-greyish...please help. TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Looks like a faded 07 anthra to me.


----------



## beauxgoris

cucumber said:


> Is it just me or does the bag look more blue than black?



Typical fading anthra.


----------



## cucumber

Colors look so much more darker on my Mac than a PC. It definitely looks like an anthra on a PC.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

maire said:


> Really, a fake one ? Just look like my ruby GSH day in natural lighting, don't look like a fake to me at all, but a 08 ruby one, may be i am wrong...


 
i don't think it is a fake,but honestly it is hard to say with only one picture ,i can't see bale very well ....

btw the colour looks sanguine 09 to me ,there is an hint of brown in it , that ruby doesn't have


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

drati said:


> ^^^ looks like anthra to me.


 it is anthra for me too


----------



## winata

juicy couture jen said:


> Looks like a faded 07 anthra to me.



Thanks so much!! i suspected it was an anthra, but I wasn't so sure


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Hey ladies, I was watching this Chinese movie and noticed this beautiful blue city with giant silver hardware. I was wondering if you know the colour of it? TIA!


----------



## NANI1972

What is the diff between a regular brief and the brief arena (is it bigger on the sides)? New to bal and wanting to buy my first one so I want to know the differences. Thanks!

This is listed as a arena:


----------



## xoxoAC

Hi guys! I'm going to buy my first Balenciaga. But is this a real one?
I'm going to buy the bag from a dutch site, just like ebay. 
Thank you!!

http://img854.imageshack.us/i/schermafbeelding2011030p.png/

http://img718.imageshack.us/i/schermafbeelding2011030.png/

http://img197.imageshack.us/i/schermafbeelding2011030.png/

http://img232.imageshack.us/i/schermafbeelding2011030y.png/


----------



## minababe

looks like a work GGH to me. but for the "it is real" question you should post the pics at the authenticate this .. thread.


----------



## Fashion1

Hi, any thoughts on the color of this GGH Money Wallet I just found in a consignment store? Maybe Sahara or Mastic?


----------



## mbdisfan

Can anyone identify this bag?  Thanks!


----------



## Jira

Fashion1 said:


> Hi, any thoughts on the color of this GGH Money Wallet I just found in a consignment store? Maybe Sahara or Mastic?



Looks like Mastic to me


----------



## Jira

mbdisfan said:


> Can anyone identify this bag?  Thanks!



It's called the Hook


----------



## mbdisfan

Jira said:


> It's called the Hook



Thanks


----------



## Fashion1

Thanks Jira!


----------



## bookgirl76

Hi there - Just a little intro - I've been lurking on the bal subforum for ages trying to get up the nerve, frankly, to spend such a large sum on a purse. Finally did it and bought a velo ardoise from ****** - can't wait to get it

Anyway, armed with my new love of all things Bal, I stopped into the Holt Renfrew in Toronto today and saw this cute little red bag (a first, I think).  The red was a rich bright red (slightly on the darker side) with blue undertones.  I asked the sales lady if it was from last season, but she said that it had literally just came in today and was a new color for the current Spring/summer season, but i didn't think there were any reds from SS2011, right?  So I was wondering if it might be coquelicot, except that it seems way too early based on comments in threads about F/W 2011...  She looked up the colour on the computer and it was only listed as "Bright", so that wasn't much help...

Sorry - I couldn't get a photo as she was standing next to me the whole time.

Any thoughts? Is it too early for coquelicot? Or is there a red that's part of the S/S main collection?


----------



## AyshaLovesLV

I was there a few weeks ago and I saw the same bag! But because that red wasn't part of the current season, I was thrown off too!

If anyone has details - I would love to know!

Was Diane there? She is all over the Bal bags, I find none of the other SAs know anything - one actually tried to convince me the work bag was a "giant city".... ugh.


----------



## bookgirl76

It was Angela - lovely lady but not sure she knew much about the bags.  I actually knew more about the current colours, thanks to tpf !!


----------



## madzny

Perhaps you can take a look at the cards on your next visit to see what year the bag is from? I like the description though. If coquelicot is indeed a dark red with blue undertones, it may be the red I've been waiting for!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Well, it is definitely too early for FW 2011, so coquelicot is out. And no reds this season.

Here's a comparison pic of mine to see if any of the colours match your description.







Is the bag part of the regular moto-line? Because bags with other leathers like perforations or suede have colours different from the usual colour charts we see. 

See this article.


----------



## bookgirl76

It was part of the regular line.  thanks for the great reference pic - it looks most like sang.  So, as I secretly suspected, must be leftover stock from last season.  Still - what a great colour!

Thanks for clarifying....


----------



## minababe

does anyone know the style of this beauty? it's soo pretty and huge!

thanks a lot


----------



## ieweuyhs

^Covered Giant Hardware (CGH) Part Time. Not too sure if it's authentic though


----------



## HandbagAngel

minababe said:


> does anyone know the style of this beauty? it's soo pretty and huge!
> 
> thanks a lot


 
ieweuyhs is correct.  Sorry, this one is fake.


----------



## CeeJay

The pics on this auction are driving me nuts .. it's hard to tell exactly which color this GGH PT is (of course - they have the description all wrong saying that it's a Weekender!). 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Agne...826?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b954b4da

--> '07 French Blue? 
--> '07 Marine - I don't think so, it's too light 
--> '07 Ocean? 
--> '07 Periwinkle - I don't think so, it's too dark 
--> '08 Electric Blue? 
--> '08 Marine - again, I think it's too light 

Thoughts folks???


----------



## Marion04

is it maybe raisin?

okay sorry...it's too blue


----------



## Livia1

CeeJay said:


> The pics on this auction are driving me nuts .. it's hard to tell exactly which color this GGH PT is (of course - they have the description all wrong saying that it's a Weekender!).
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Agne...826?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b954b4da
> 
> --> '07 French Blue?
> --> '07 Marine - I don't think so, it's too light
> --> '07 Ocean?
> --> '07 Periwinkle - I don't think so, it's too dark
> --> '08 Electric Blue?
> --> '08 Marine - again, I think it's too light
> 
> Thoughts folks???




Looks like French Blue to me 
Possibly Electric Blue, depends on the ligting. I sometimes get these two mixed up as they can look very similar in different pics.

07 Ocean is a much more faded blue imo.


----------



## english_girl_900

CeeJay - I'd say its not Ocean because that has the white stitching which this doesn't appear to. I'd hesitantly say French Blue or Electric Blue, but its not quite right for either based on the pictures. ush:. How frustrating!


----------



## Fashion1

english_girl_900 said:


> CeeJay - I'd say its not Ocean because that has the white stitching which this doesn't appear to. I'd hesitantly say French Blue or Electric Blue, but its not quite right for either based on the pictures. ush:. How frustrating!



Does Ocean have white stitching? My GSH 07 Ocean Work doesn't have white stitching...


----------



## english_girl_900

Huh - I thought it did. Maybe I'm mixing it up with another colour then.


----------



## english_girl_900

Okay, just checked some pictures and the stitching on Ocean is not white, but it does appear slightly lighter than the colour of the leather, which is probably where I've got myself rather confunded ush:


----------



## Fashion1

Yep I think that sounds about right. You had me thinking maybe I didn't have Ocean after all! I think there was a blue that did have white stitching - can't remember what it was though.


----------



## LuckyLisa

CeeJay said:


> The pics on this auction are driving me nuts .. it's hard to tell exactly which color this GGH PT is (of course - they have the description all wrong saying that it's a Weekender!).
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Agne...826?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b954b4da
> 
> --> '07 French Blue?
> --> '07 Marine - I don't think so, it's too light
> --> '07 Ocean?
> --> '07 Periwinkle - I don't think so, it's too dark
> --> '08 Electric Blue?
> --> '08 Marine - again, I think it's too light
> 
> Thoughts folks???



My best guess is also EB or FB. But I'm mainly posting because I want to tell you  how much I share your frustration!!

I don't have much faith in Fashionphile at all, based on their utterly atrocious descriptions of Bals. They have bags labeled with blatantly the wrong colors and style names all the time. Makes me wonder if they can distinguish authentic from not. 

I've also been staring at that bag since they listed it- bemused by the bizarre description!


----------



## Sabinalynn

Hi! Does anyone know what color this is? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200585505044#ht_8198wt_1117


----------



## barneysgal

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ags-pictures-only-12040-187.html#post17952549

Does anyone know what shade of brown this is?  Thanks!


----------



## minababe

thanks a lot @ *ieweuyhs* and *HandbagAngel 
*

from what on the pic you can see this one is fake?
I would really like to know for my future looks at the covered giant hardware balenciagas


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^ Such details are rarely discussed to prevent those who manufacture fakes from improving their skills per se.

In future, you can simply post the pics in the Authenticate This for authentication by our lovely tPFers


----------



## xColettex

May I please ask what color this is? Bluefly says it's fuschia, but I've searched and I don't seem to see any others named fuschia?
Could it be magenta?
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-f...box-bag/COLOR_CROSS-SELL/308628101/detail.fly

cdn.is.bluefly.com/mgen/Bluefly/altimage.ms?img=308628101.jpg&w=48&h=57&bg=#FFFFFF&border=#EAEAEA   <------------ L.O.L. look at how tiny it is


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Looks like 2008 Amethyst to me.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Sabinalynn said:


> Hi! Does anyone know what color this is? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200585505044#ht_8198wt_1117


this look like truffle


----------



## Conni618

Sabinalynn said:


> Hi! Does anyone know what color this is? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200585505044#ht_8198wt_1117




Can't remember which season it's from, but I think it might be Cognac.


----------



## Conni618

xColettex said:


> May I please ask what color this is? Bluefly says it's fuschia, but I've searched and I don't seem to see any others named fuschia?
> Could it be magenta?
> http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-f...box-bag/COLOR_CROSS-SELL/308628101/detail.fly
> 
> cdn.is.bluefly.com/mgen/Bluefly/altimage.ms?img=308628101.jpg&w=48&h=57&bg=#FFFFFF&border=#EAEAEA   <------------ L.O.L. look at how tiny it is




Okay spelling is going to be WRONG...but I think it might be Maurier???


----------



## iBag

hi
is this a ggh first?
http://www.leam.com/en/brands/balenciaga/balenciaga/balenciaga-donna-borsa-blu-80655.html


----------



## Livia1

iBag said:


> hi
> is this a ggh first?
> http://www.leam.com/en/brands/balenciaga/balenciaga/balenciaga-donna-borsa-blu-80655.html



It's a RGGH (rose gold) First but it's not easy to see.


----------



## iBag

thanks Livia1


----------



## Livia1

*iBag*, it's only the Bal stores that have GGH and it's not available for every style.


----------



## cyoung1

Hi! I purchased this secondhand and the actual receipt shows April 2010- does anyone know what color green this is? I haven't seen anything like it...

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b74/connieyoung/IMG_0224.jpg


----------



## NANI1972

Color help please?

Is this ardoise? http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/giant-envelope-clutch-93683.html

Is this canard or dark knight? http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/giant-envelope-clutch-99467.html

Thank you!


----------



## ieweuyhs

NANI1972 said:


> Color help please?
> 
> Is this ardoise? http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/giant-envelope-clutch-93683.html
> 
> Is this canard or dark knight? http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/giant-envelope-clutch-99467.html
> 
> Thank you!



First one is Ardoise.

Second one looks more like Anthracite to me.


----------



## saira1214

cyoung1 said:


> Hi! I purchased this secondhand and the actual receipt shows April 2010- does anyone know what color green this is? I haven't seen anything like it...
> 
> http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b74/connieyoung/IMG_0224.jpg


 
It may be Cypress. Did it come with any Bal white tags? It's easier to tell by the white tag.


----------



## Rita005

I used to be really into Chanel but now I'm kind of getting into Balenciaga. I'm getting a wallet for my first Bal item (YAY!). I really like the color in the picture below. So, I would love to know the name of the color and which year it came from. It says "2007" on the receipt... but I do not know if that is the year the item came out or the year the person bought it. I'm guessing the color is Sienna but I am not certain at all. I would really appreciate your help! 







Some pictures from other TPFers (I hope you guys don't mind!):

Description for this one below: "SS07 Le Mini Compagnon (Marron)."






Description: "Fall 06 camel zip portefuille."


----------



## missframton

hmm is that sienna?? Im in doubt


----------



## missframton

hmm soo difficult to tell due to the light on these pics. My first hunch WAS actually sienna - but now im thinking mogano. Better let the profs chime in


----------



## mmmsc

If it is 07 it would be mogano (dark  choc brown) or sienna or truffle.
Saddle is 08 (kind of like Sienna but agneau, not chevre)
It looks like 07 Sienna to me


----------



## beauxgoris

I'm thinking mogano? It looks nothing like my sienna bag.


----------



## cyoung1

saira1214 said:


> It may be Cypress. Did it come with any Bal white tags? It's easier to tell by the white tag.




I think it may be Cypress too- the Barney's tag shows "COL 31 and SZ 00" does that help at all?


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Barney's tags are not of much use. You need the actual Bal white cards.

Doesn't look like Cypres to me - too blue? 

My Cypres is just green.


----------



## Nanaz

Can any one identify this color for me? they are calling it Petrole. Thanks.


----------



## Nanaz

Bigger picture.


----------



## cyoung1

ieweuyhs, after looking at your picture, i am sure it is cypres! I'm not sure why the picture you see shows blue, but the actual bag looks like yours! woo hoo! Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## Nanaz

Nanaz said:


> Bigger picture.


 I changes the settings in my computer and now it looks more Blue. They are calling it Blue/Grey (Petrole) color.


----------



## saira1214

cyoung1 said:


> I think it may be Cypress too- the Barney's tag shows "COL 31 and SZ 00" does that help at all?



The Barney's tag won't help.  Bal's come with a white card that details the year and the color code.  It also indicates whether the mirror came with the bag and the type of leather.  Do you have that?


----------



## Balchlfen

Hi!

I just recieved an Anthra SGH which according to the model card is FW 2010. I am 100% sure it is authentic as it has come from an extremely reliable source.  I am just a bit curious about the handles though....they are thinner and the "knots" that I can clearly see at the bottom of the handles on all my other b-bags aren't there on this bag - the knots are further up inside the handles - I can feel them but I can't see them. Hope that makes sense.

Have you seen this before? And didn't the thinner handles start from SS2011? I wonder is the model card has got mixed up between bags somehow and this should onfact be a SS 2011 bag.

Thanks for your help x


----------



## cbarrus

Balchlfen said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just recieved an Anthra SGH which according to the model card is FW 2010. I am 100% sure it is authentic as it has come from an extremely reliable source.  I am just a bit curious about the handles though....they are thinner and the "knots" that I can clearly see at the bottom of the handles on all my other b-bags aren't there on this bag - the knots are further up inside the handles - I can feel them but I can't see them. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Have you seen this before? And didn't the thinner handles start from SS2011? I wonder is the model card has got mixed up between bags somehow and this should onfact be a SS 2011 bag.
> 
> Thanks for your help x



I checked my 2010 Seigle against my 2011 anthra for you (both RH).  The knots are more pushed up on the Seigle than the older bags, although I can still see one.  I cannot see any on the 2011, and the handles are a bit thinner.  Since Bal does anthra every year now, it may be that your bag was made at the end of the 2010 season but with the newer style handles.  You won't get Bal to tell you that a black bag is any different from season to season because it is a carry-over color, so anthra is probably the same to them, too.  Hope this helps.


----------



## DeryaHm

I was at Beymen the other day and fell in love with a new style. It is like a cross between the bow and the brief. It has a long shoulder strap, but is overall shaped like a somewhat shallower brief with three divided pockets inside. Luckily for my wallet and my dh they only had one and I didn't love the color. But omg, the style. Does anyone know what this style is called? I couldn't find it on the Bal website and my regular SA wasn't in and his replacement had no idea. Anyway, I am positively in love and wondering if 1) anyone else has seen this style and has thoughts on it, 2) anyone knows what it is called, and 3) anyone knows if it's likely to stick around so I can maybe find one in another color, or if it's a one-season thing and I should snatch it up and let the color (sea green?) grow on me...


----------



## iBag

might it be the trapeze?


----------



## DeryaHm

Yup, trapeze it is. Googling reveals it was out f/w 2010, but I saw it for the first time just a few days ago. Must. Have. It.  Does anyone have one? Do they get slouchier over time? I tried it on when I was carrying a PT and thought it looked nice to have a bit more structure than the PT, but still would have liked a little more slouch.


----------



## megt10

Safa said:


> Yup, trapeze it is. Googling reveals it was out f/w 2010, but I saw it for the first time just a few days ago. Must. Have. It.  Does anyone have one? Do they get slouchier over time? I tried it on when I was carrying a PT and thought it looked nice to have a bit more structure than the PT, but still would have liked a little more slouch.


 Wow, just googled this style and I love it! The brief is my favorite style and I would really like to get this style as well. I love the seperate compartments and the longer strap. Does anyone know where it could be purchased?


----------



## drati

Cultstatus in Australia sells this style.

http://www.cultstatus.com.au/product_view.php?id=969


----------



## ieweuyhs

cyoung1 said:


> ieweuyhs, after looking at your picture, i am sure it is cypres! I'm not sure why the picture you see shows blue, but the actual bag looks like yours! woo hoo! Thanks for all of the help!



Glad to help&#8230; Perhaps it's my screen, but both my iMac and MacBook Air show the colour as a greenish-blue&#8230; Maybe it's my eyes!


----------



## Fashion1

I am trying to figure out if this bag is 05 Rouge Theatre or 05 Bordeaux. It has a Z tag... Opinions?


----------



## NYCavalier

Fashion1 said:


> I am trying to figure out if this bag is 05 Rouge Theatre or 05 Bordeaux. It has a Z tag... Opinions?



Looks like bordeaux... Looks too dark to be RT

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...r-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place-141901.html


----------



## Fashion1

That's what I was thinking too the more I look at it. Oh well!


----------



## oreo713

Hi...does anyone have a clue what the name of this wristlet is? Im wondering if it is comfortable to use because the wrist strap looks a bit wide..I think it's from 2007.   thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennirane

At the risk of incurring the wrath of those bidding,  Can anyone tell me the colour/year of this Courier? TIA! Automne?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-balen...WH_Handbags&hash=item19c3f6bd04#ht_500wt_1133


----------



## duangjai_2102

Please identify This Balenciaga (Color? Style? Year?) Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## saira1214

duangjai_2102 said:


> Please identify This Balenciaga (Color? Style? Year?) Thank you very much for your help.



Looks like Argent to me.


----------



## jpg0150

Can anyone help me ID this bag (style)? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## o_luxurious

jpg0150 said:


> Can anyone help me ID this bag (style)? Thanks in advance!!


 





^ Looks like a *Black SGH Maxi Besace*, which is a slightly bigger version of the regular Besace. I'm pretty sure the color is Black but can't tell the year without looking at the year card.


----------



## ericah

hi girls, wondering if anyone can help me identify weather this GSH city is an argent or galet?  I am looking for an argent and I think it's an argent, but i am just not totally sure. thanks!

BTW do you girls prefer Argent with RH or GSH??


----------



## NYCavalier

ericah said:


> hi girls, wondering if anyone can help me identify weather this GSH city is an argent or galet?  I am looking for an argent and I think it's an argent, but i am just not totally sure. thanks!
> 
> BTW do you girls prefer Argent with RH or GSH??



The lighting is weird in the pics, but it looks like Galet to me.


----------



## saira1214

NYCavalier said:


> The lighting is weird in the pics, but it looks like Galet to me.


 
 I agree


----------



## ericah

thanks, NYCavalier and saira1214..
Then I'll keep looking for an argent~


----------



## lovetape

Hey guys  could you please help me identify this bag?

http://www.feelway.com/gv_Balenciaga_1672572526.html

does this bag looks that much different from last season SEA GREEN color? and also do you think it's worth it to buy since this bag is few seasons ago and still cost US$ 1386? or do you think I should just buy this season's bag?? help meee ))


----------



## saira1214

lovetape said:


> Hey guys  could you please help me identify this bag?
> 
> http://www.feelway.com/gv_Balenciaga_1672572526.html
> 
> does this bag looks that much different from last season SEA GREEN color? and also do you think it's worth it to buy since this bag is few seasons ago and still cost US$ 1386? or do you think I should just buy this season's bag?? help meee ))


 
This is 09 Pommier which is much different from 10 Vert D'eau (Sea Green).  Pommier is a bright grass green color and Vert D'eau is a seafoam color.


----------



## lovetape

Thanks a lot Saira  which one do you think it's better? The pommier or sea green? Thanks in advance.


----------



## saira1214

lovetape said:


> Thanks a lot Saira  which one do you think it's better? The pommier or sea green? Thanks in advance.


 
It's hard to say. I have had both colors.  Ver'Deau (sp?) is more like a pastel green while Pommier/Vert Gazon are more bright eye catching green. I personally like both, but it dependds on your wardrobe.  Good luck!


----------



## duangjai_2102

saira1214 said:


> Looks like Argent to me.



Thank you very much Saira. Will this tag tell you more about this bag? For me the bag more like off white color in person. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## saira1214

I'm not sure what that tag is, but it's not a normal Bal tag. It looks like one that comes from the retailer.  The style number is on that bag and if they are just using the numbers from of the Bal white tag, the "U" indicates that it isn't Argent.  I would like to see the Bal white tag to be more comfortable.  


duangjai_2102 said:


> Thank you very much Saira. Will this tag tell you more about this bag? For me the bag more like off white color in person. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## juicy couture jen

duangjai_2102 said:


> Thank you very much Saira. Will this tag tell you more about this bag? For me the bag more like off white color in person. Thank you very much for your help.



Looks like a darkened white to me.  I don't think there was an Argent GGH Day made before?


----------



## saira1214

juicy couture jen said:


> Looks like a darkened white to me. I don't think there was an Argent GGH Day made before?


 Really? Why do you say that?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

juicy couture jen said:


> Looks like a darkened white to me. I don't think there was an Argent GGH Day made before?


 ITA, argent was produced in gsh,rh and covered only and stitchings on handle have a different colour


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

duangjai_2102 said:


> Thank you very much Saira. Will this tag tell you more about this bag? For me the bag more like off white color in person. Thank you very much for your help.


 does  mirror have the pocket?


----------



## saira1214

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> ITA, argent was produced in gsh,rh and covered only and stitchings on handle have a different colour


 


juicy couture jen said:


> Looks like a darkened white to me. I don't think there was an Argent GGH Day made before?


 
Oh wow, I didn't know that Argent was only produced in GSH, RH and CH.  I wonder why that is. GGH wasn't discontinued then.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

saira1214 said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know that Argent was only produced in GSH, RH and CH. I wonder why that is. GGH wasn't discontinued then.


that's another balenciaga mistery


----------



## juicy couture jen

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> that's another balenciaga mistery



Yep..  Because I know Argent GGH would have been TDF and as popular as Galet GGH.


----------



## saira1214

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> that's another balenciaga mistery


 


juicy couture jen said:


> Yep..  Because I know Argent GGH would have been TDF and as popular as Galet GGH.


 
Oh to be a fly on the wall...


----------



## duangjai_2102

saira1214 said:


> I'm not sure what that tag is, but it's not a normal Bal tag. It looks like one that comes from the retailer.  The style number is on that bag and if they are just using the numbers from of the Bal white tag, the "U" indicates that it isn't Argent.  I would like to see the Bal white tag to be more comfortable.





juicy couture jen said:


> Looks like a darkened white to me.  I don't think there was an Argent GGH Day made before?





saira1214 said:


> Really? Why do you say that?





CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> ITA, argent was produced in gsh,rh and covered only and stitchings on handle have a different colour





CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> does  mirror have the pocket?



Hi lady 

Thank you very much for helping.
Saira : Seller didn't have Bal white tag anymore.
Juicy couture jen : Hmmm 
CHLOEGLAMOUR : Yes a mirror have the pocket.


----------



## juicy couture jen

duangjai_2102 said:


> Hi lady
> 
> Thank you very much for helping.
> Saira : Seller didn't have Bal white tag anymore.
> Juicy couture jen : Hmmm
> CHLOEGLAMOUR : Yes a mirror have the pocket.



I'm going to say it's either 07 or s/s 08 white.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

duangjai_2102 said:


> Hi lady
> 
> Thank you very much for helping.
> Saira : Seller didn't have Bal white tag anymore.
> Juicy couture jen : Hmmm
> CHLOEGLAMOUR : Yes a mirror have the pocket.


so it can't be argent for sure, i think it is a white day ggh from 2007 or 08, as jen told you


----------



## Balchlfen

Hi!
I just received this beautiful bag! I really, really hope it is plomb but I am not 100%. Please can you help.....?

The tag says it is 2007 3 and I checked the reference thread to see what it could be (thought it may be Anthra) but the only grey colour for that season was Plomb....


----------



## juicy couture jen

Balchlfen said:


> Hi!
> I just received this beautiful bag! I really, really hope it is plomb but I am not 100%. Please can you help.....?
> 
> The tag says it is 2007 3 and I checked the reference thread to see what it could be (thought it may be Anthra) but the only grey colour for that season was Plomb....



Looks like plomb. 07 Anthra was a s/s07 color that only came in GGH and RH.


----------



## mere girl

yes - this is the one that 'dissappeared' from ebay??? I had posted it in the finds thread as a plomb...congrats! 



Balchlfen said:


> Hi!
> I just received this beautiful bag! I really, really hope it is plomb but I am not 100%. Please can you help.....?
> 
> The tag says it is 2007 3 and I checked the reference thread to see what it could be (thought it may be Anthra) but the only grey colour for that season was Plomb....


----------



## duangjai_2102

juicy couture jen said:


> I'm going to say it's either 07 or s/s 08 white.





CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> so it can't be argent for sure, i think it is a white day ggh from 2007 or 08, as jen told you



Thank you very very much lady. I want to list this bag on ebay but I just want to make sure I know all the information before I do that.


----------



## yack

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me identify this colour? I thought it might be Outremer, but I think Outremer is more blue than purple. Thanks in advance.


----------



## irenelily

Hi, anyone could please help me to identify this colour for this 2 balenciaga? Your help is very much appreciated.






under different lighting





the cards
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5306/5553615098_4e81c94a96_z.jpg

The other balenciaga:


----------



## i_love_yorkie

i really want to tell this seller she is selling an overpriced faded bluesky/turquoise 08 bag, not andoise

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Part...749?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item56434a27ad


----------



## o_luxurious

yack said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me identify this colour? I thought it might be Outremer, but I think Outremer is more blue than purple. Thanks in advance.


 
It's definitely Outremer. It's just the lighting.


----------



## o_luxurious

irenelily said:


> Hi, anyone could please help me to identify this colour for this 2 balenciaga? Your help is very much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> under different lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cards
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5306/5553615098_4e81c94a96_z.jpg
> 
> The other balenciaga:


 
The first one, the Midday, looks like Anthracite. Not sure about the second one though, as I'm not too familiar with non-moto lines and I'm sure moto styles and non-moto styles have different colors each season.


----------



## o_luxurious

i_love_yorkie said:


> i really want to tell this seller she is selling an overpriced faded bluesky/turquoise 08 bag, not andoise
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Part...749?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item56434a27ad


 
Wow, that's definitely NOT S/S 11 Ardoise. I agree it's a badly faded 08 Turq or Sky Blue.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

o_luxurious said:


> Wow, that's definitely NOT S/S 11 Ardoise. I agree it's a badly faded 08 Turq or Sky Blue.


  

...and 2600$ for a faded bag is ridicolous


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

i need help , i am obsessed by this picture 

and i wonder if it is sahara 2010 or praline 2011???please give me your opinion

TIA!!

(i am thinking sahara...)http://carolinesmode.com/stockholmstreetstyle/art/201131/clutch/


----------



## purses & pugs

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> i need help , i am obsessed by this picture
> 
> and i wonder if it is sahara 2010 or praline 2011???please give me your opinion
> 
> TIA!!
> 
> (i am thinking sahara...)http://carolinesmode.com/stockholmstreetstyle/art/201131/clutch/



I think it's 2011 Praline, I have a 2010 Sahara GSH City and a 2011 Praline RGGH TT bracelet and the Sahara color is more buttery creamy and a bit darker than Praline. 
And I agree that this pic is gorrrrgeous! Most of the pics on that site are... I visit the blog often to look, dream and drool


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

purses & pugs said:


> I think it's 2011 Praline, I have a 2010 Sahara GSH City and a 2011 Praline RGGH TT bracelet and the Sahara color is more buttery creamy and a bit darker than Praline.
> And I agree that this pic is gorrrrgeous! Most of the pics on that site are... I visit the blog often to look, dream and drool


LOL WE DROOL TOGETHER then 
wowww i didn't know you got a praline rggh tt!!! i am searching it everywhere  in size S

this combo is stunning!!
i also initially thought it was praline ,but since the picture was posted on february ,i am not sure if praline was already in store...

so now the question is:was praline already in the stores on february?


----------



## purses & pugs

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> LOL WE DROOL TOGETHER then
> wowww i didn't know you got a praline rggh tt!!! i am searching it everywhere  in size S
> 
> this combo is stunning!!
> i also initially thought it was praline ,but since the picture was posted on february ,i am not sure if praline was already in store...
> 
> so now the question is:was praline already in the stores on february?



Yup, I finally gave in and got my very first RGGH item I got the last one on mytheresa.com I think, right after I purchased mine it was sold out! It's a very pretty combo and I hope you'll find one too

I just checked the receipt from the store on my e-mail and I bought the bracelet on February 17th so the mystery is solved, Praline was in stores by then!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

purses & pugs said:


> Yup, I finally gave in and got my very first RGGH item I got the last one on mytheresa.com I think, right after I purchased mine it was sold out! It's a very pretty combo and I hope you'll find one too
> 
> I just checked the receipt from the store on my e-mail and I bought the bracelet on February 17th so the mystery is solved, Praline was in stores by then!


 ohh thanks for solving my dilemma sweetie!!

i am so happy you ended up buying something in rggh  ,i  am loving this hardware to pieces....


----------



## purses & pugs

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> ohh thanks for solving my dilemma sweetie!!
> 
> i am so happy you ended up buying something in rggh  ,i  am loving this hardware to pieces....



Happy to help! 
I'm still a bit on the fence when it comes to rggh, but the smaller version is very pretty and (as I mentioned many times before) I love it with certain colors like Anthra


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

purses & pugs said:


> Happy to help!
> I'm still a bit on the fence when it comes to rggh, but the smaller version is very pretty and (as I mentioned many times before) I love it with certain colors like Anthra


 little by little...my dear....maybe a rggh anthra town?


----------



## purses & pugs

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> little by little...my dear....maybe a rggh anthra town?



LOL! Never say never...


----------



## colk

Would like to know which year and color of this Midday.  TIA!

http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/i...g/DSCF0638.jpg
http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/i...g/DSCF0634.jpg


----------



## faintlymacabre

Any guesses on this Work?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220760720062&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ymlap

Please help identify color and year of this work 














Many thxxxxxxxxxxx!!:rockettes:


----------



## o_luxurious

colk said:


> Would like to know which year and color of this Midday. TIA!
> 
> http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/i...g/DSCF0638.jpg
> http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/i...g/DSCF0634.jpg


 
The links you provided do not work. Any other pics?


----------



## o_luxurious

faintlymacabre said:


> Any guesses on this Work?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220760720062&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
The letter "O" on the silver tag represents 2010 F/W Castagna. It's beautiful!


----------



## colk

o_luxurious said:


> The links you provided do not work. Any other pics?














try these.  thx


----------



## o_luxurious

ymlap said:


> Please help identify color and year of this work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thxxxxxxxxxxx!!:rockettes:


 
Before getting into IDing the color and year, I don't believe this Work is authentic.  It should have a silver tag and the "made in italy" should not be in all capital, but in lower case letters. It should also be printed below the serial numbers. 

Please post in the Authenticate This Balenciaga thread for opinions.


----------



## o_luxurious

colk said:


> try these. thx


 
Looks like a 2009 F/W Chataigne SGH Midday to me.


----------



## colk

o_luxurious said:


> Looks like a 2009 F/W Chataigne SGH Midday to me.



thx alot


----------



## jennirane

Hi Ladies,

Does this Courier look dyed to you? Or could it be Mogano? Tag says 07, seller says there's a lot more "red" in the leather than shows up in the photos. Thanks so much! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BALENCIAGA..._Handbags&hash=item45f9be7a6c#ht_10341wt_1001


----------



## juicy couture jen

jennirane said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Does this Courier look dyed to you? Or could it be Mogano? Tag says 07, seller says there's a lot more "red" in the leather than shows up in the photos. Thanks so much!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BALENCIAGA..._Handbags&hash=item45f9be7a6c#ht_10341wt_1001



Looks like 07 cafe.


----------



## juicy couture jen

ymlap said:


> Please help identify color and year of this work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thxxxxxxxxxxx!!:rockettes:



This one is an authentic 05 Turquoise Work to me.  The change in the tag started after F/W 2005.


----------



## sues

Hi there, this bag looks gorgeous but I am not sure of the year, season or colour name. Anyone out there have a clue? Many thanks 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110668889029


----------



## jennirane

Thanks, JC Jen!!


----------



## o_luxurious

juicy couture jen said:


> This one is an authentic 05 Turquoise Work to me. The change in the tag started after F/W 2005.


 
Oh , I was aware of change in the leather to silver tag beginning F/W 2005, but didn't know they also changed the "MADE IN ITALY" to "made in italy" as well as the placement of it.


----------



## o_luxurious

sues said:


> Hi there, this bag looks gorgeous but I am not sure of the year, season or colour name. Anyone out there have a clue? Many thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110668889029


 
Looks like a City in *Officier* from the 09 S/S collection to me.


----------



## juicy couture jen

sues said:


> Hi there, this bag looks gorgeous but I am not sure of the year, season or colour name. Anyone out there have a clue? Many thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110668889029



Might be 06 ink? Need to see the front plate to confirm.


----------



## juicy couture jen

o_luxurious said:


> Oh , I was aware of change in the leather to silver tag beginning F/W 2005, but didn't know they also changed the "MADE IN ITALY" to "made in italy" as well as the placement of it.



I only remember because someone asked me about the 05 tags a few months back. lol.


----------



## Jira

sues said:


> Hi there, this bag looks gorgeous but I am not sure of the year, season or colour name. Anyone out there have a clue? Many thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110668889029



Looks like 06 Ink to me too


----------



## sues

o_luxurious said:


> Looks like a City in *Officier* from the 09 S/S collection to me.


 


juicy couture jen said:


> Might be 06 ink? Need to see the front plate to confirm.


 


Jira said:


> Looks like 06 Ink to me too


 

Thanks for all of your feedback. The seller got back to me and said that it was from 2005 Fall/Winter. She didn't specify the colour name. I will ask to see the front plate to confirm... I hope there is some evidence of what the actual year of the bag is because I don't want to think that I'm getting chevre leather if I'm not...


----------



## Jira

sues said:


> Thanks for all of your feedback. The seller got back to me and said that it was from 2005 Fall/Winter. She didn't specify the colour name. I will ask to see the front plate to confirm... I hope there is some evidence of what the actual year of the bag is because I don't want to think that I'm getting chevre leather if I'm not...



Since it's a City, the letter on the metal plate should definitely tell us which season it was from. I doubt it's from F/W 2005 because there wasn't a dark blue/purple color then.


----------



## Fashion1

It definitely looks like Ink to me.


----------



## o_luxurious

sues said:


> Thanks for all of your feedback. The seller got back to me and said that it was from 2005 Fall/Winter. She didn't specify the colour name. I will ask to see the front plate to confirm... I hope there is some evidence of what the actual year of the bag is because I don't want to think that I'm getting chevre leather if I'm not...


 
Maybe she bought the bag in fall of 2005? If so, it would probably be 06 Ink then since Ink is from 2006 S/S.


----------



## jalouse

hi everyone,
can anyone identify the name of this balenciaga bag :
http://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/188466544.htm?ca=12_s
thanks


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^Looks like a Regular Hardware Day to me.


----------



## maria-mixalis

Hello,
Can you ID the colour of this City?It is from 2007.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/ebayisapi.dl...642836&sspagename=strk:mewax:it#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## juicy couture jen

maria-mixalis said:


> Hello,
> Can you ID the colour of this City?It is from 2007.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/ebayisapi.dl...642836&sspagename=strk:mewax:it#ht_500wt_1156



07 Naturel perhaps?


----------



## maria-mixalis

juicy couture jen said:


> 07 Naturel perhaps?




I thought it was greige but then i saw V i thought it was sandstone but sandstone is more beige.


----------



## juicy couture jen

maria-mixalis said:


> I thought it was greige but then i saw V i thought it was sandstone but sandstone is more beige.



I don't think its sandstone.. I had one and it's def a richer/darker beige than the one in the listing.

Here's some examples of 07 Naturel 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-colors-by-season/2007-pre-spring-141743.html#post2980662


----------



## fashionatic079

Hey so i am new to balenciaga, and was wondering if you guys could help me identify this balenciaga. 
I thought it was the giant part time but the giant part time on the balenciaga site looks longer than vanessa hudgens... PLEASE HELP! Thanks!

Is it the giant city or the giant part time?


----------



## Jira

fashionatic079 said:


> Hey so i am new to balenciaga, and was wondering if you guys could help me identify this balenciaga.
> I thought it was the giant part time but the giant part time on the balenciaga site looks longer than vanessa hudgens... PLEASE HELP! Thanks!
> 
> Is it the giant city or the giant part time?



It's definitely the Giant Part-Time


----------



## beachgirl13

I am new as well to Balenciaga 
Is this the giant part time as well?


----------



## avia

beachgirl13 said:


> I am new as well to Balenciaga
> Is this the giant part time as well?
> View attachment 1370951




Its a giant city!!!


----------



## avia

juicy couture jen said:


> 07 Naturel perhaps?




ITA!! Its 07 naturel! i have this color in work gsh!


----------



## beachgirl13

avia said:


> Its a giant city!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## avia

beachgirl13 said:


> Thank you so much!




are very welcome!!!


----------



## beachgirl13

Can someone please post LC's white Balenciaga


----------



## avia

avia said:


> are very welcome!!!



"U "are very welcome


----------



## beachgirl13

beachgirl13 said:


> Can someone please post LC's white Balenciaga
> View attachment 1372316



I am thinking Giant City?????


----------



## saira1214

beachgirl13 said:


> Can someone please post LC's white Balenciaga
> View attachment 1372316


 
It's hard to tell from the picture, but it looks like covered hardware.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

beachgirl13 said:


> Can someone please post LC's white Balenciaga
> View attachment 1372316


 it is a white covered city from 2008


----------



## purses & pugs

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> it is a white covered city from 2008



I agree! 
LC has an 08 Amethyst covered RH City as well The covered RH was only made in 08 (for only one season I think).


----------



## saira1214

purses & pugs said:


> I agree!
> LC has an 08 Amethyst covered RH City as well The covered RH was only made in 08 (for only one season I think).


 
yep, the small covered hardware was only made for one season.


----------



## miao555

i saw this picture on some random website and just couldn't get it out of my mind... it's a metro in seigle alright, but the details are confusing... i thought the eyelet trims only came with giant covered studs, but these studs are not covered, they don't even seem giant..... does this bag exist? thank you all!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Any idea what colour this is?  It looks warmer than my Anthracite and too dark to be Galet.  Whatever it is, it is the PERFECT colour and I want one.  LOL

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-TJJNy5f4Ui4/TZ6GTFS2pAI/AAAAAAAACEE/KPcfbn1okUU/s1600/Martha+Streck.jpg


----------



## LuckyLisa

faintlymacabre said:


> Any idea what colour this is?  It looks warmer than my Anthracite and too dark to be Galet.  Whatever it is, it is the PERFECT colour and I want one.  LOL
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-TJJNy5f4Ui4/TZ6GTFS2pAI/AAAAAAAACEE/KPcfbn1okUU/s1600/Martha+Streck.jpg



OMG, I looooove that color too! I have seen some Charbon bags that look like color- an ashy, cool brown/gray/taupe. Check out the brown thread: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...r-family-pics-only-140426-8.html#post10314084

Not betting my life or anything, just a guess!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I think it's Charbon too! There were two consecutive seasons of Charbon (FW 2008 and SS 2009), with one being more brown (2008) and the other more grey (2009).

*pinkbodouir's* 2009 Charbons:







*Addy's* 2009 Charbon


----------



## codyntara

I saw the most gorgeous limited luggage colored lambskin bag in Barneys today. They are calling it brown but it is luggage, and its the most beautiful leather.  I don't know the names of all the bags, but these was medium size and just beautiful.  Tiny silver hardware, double handles and shoulder strap.  Has anyone seen this bag?


----------



## Jira

miao555 said:


> i saw this picture on some random website and just couldn't get it out of my mind... it's a metro in seigle alright, but the details are confusing... i thought the eyelet trims only came with giant covered studs, but these studs are not covered, they don't even seem giant..... does this bag exist? thank you all!!



I think the bag pictured might be fake.


----------



## mona_lise

Hello! I have a Gold Giant Part Time, but do you know its colour & year?
Thank you!xx
http://www.flickr.com/photos/58816412@N07/5535491984/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## juicy couture jen

mona_lise said:


> Hello! I have a Gold Giant Part Time, but do you know its colour & year?
> Thank you!xx
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/58816412@N07/5535491984/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Looks like 08 sky blue.


----------



## mona_lise

juicy couture jen said:


> Looks like 08 sky blue.



You are so good! Thank you!! (God I love this forum and these sweet PFers!!)


----------



## martuska

boobie?


----------



## Jira

^ A Planet


----------



## babsicles

I'm trying to figure out if this is a balenciaga bag and if so what model?  Thank you for your help, I've been obsessing over this for a week at least!


----------



## o_luxurious

babsicles said:


> View attachment 1378376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if this is a balenciaga bag and if so what model? Thank you for your help, I've been obsessing over this for a week at least!


 
Hmmm, I don't think this is a Bbag... If you're unsure if it's Balenciaga, you can post here to ID the bag - *Can you I.D.?* 
I think it would also help if you can get a bigger picture of the bag.


----------



## shizzles

http://double.co.jp/wind.php?imgx=upImages/item6026_1_20100921175045.jpg

what model is this pls? =)


----------



## psychedelico

shizzles said:


> http://double.co.jp/wind.php?imgx=upImages/item6026_1_20100921175045.jpg
> 
> what model is this pls? =)


 
CLASSIC MINI FOLDER


----------



## shizzles

psychedelico said:


> CLASSIC MINI FOLDER




super thank u!!!! =D


----------



## ringoC

Hi there, I am not sure of the year, season or colour name. 
Anyone out there have a clue? 
Many thanks~

http://tw.page.bid.yahoo.com/tw/auction/d48191697

(I guess it is ''charbon" from 2009 F/W, am I right?)


----------



## pbdb

found this in a foreign website but the exact color name was not specified but seems to be the new red.....

IS THIS COQUELICOT??

what do you guys think???


----------



## saira1214

I think the Riva bags come in colors that are different than the Moto bags.  I'm not sure if that is Coquelicot.


----------



## cloudzz

I would love this to be the new coquelicot. I love tomato and sang and want something along that line.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think saira is right. I think the riva bags are like the papier bags they have their own colors.


----------



## pbdb

just strange that Bal has to differentiate the bag styles even with their colors..... can the Riva red be foreshadowing the new red??


----------



## SkyBlueDay

The Riva bags are a different leather from the regular Moto line. So a Coquelicot (can never remember how to spell this one!) from Riva lambskin will always look different from the Moto agneau. Plus, I have heard that Coquelicot is closer to Ruby, than the super bright red we are all hoping for (I was actually hoping for a Vermillion-red this coming season).

Ruby, to me, is a strong colour, but not at all a bright red at all, whereas the Riva bags are quite a bright red.

However, who knows: until the bags officially come out, I'm not sure any of us - except the buyers who have seen it and can remember it, can add much more info to this fascinating colour

Also, remember the speculation over Canard when it first came out in the leather jackets and lots of us thought it was the same as the jackets, but it turned out to be completely different when it was released as a bag?


----------



## French75

^^ cokleeco (pronounce *co* like in *co*worker)


----------



## tsuarsawan

ooh **P** I'm dreaming of the perfect Red lately. I have a feeling it wont be the same, but this Red isn't too bad.....


----------



## pbdb

^^ am really hoping you find your perfect RED my dear...will be on the hunt for you as well !!!


----------



## MyHjourney

wow this red is so, beautiful! something that my sister would definitely like! too bad the riva bags are so much more expensive.


----------



## BRITT

Coquelicot is french for poppy, so I guess the color balenciaga tried to achieve will be close to the poppy in fields


----------



## purplera1n

Nice. This could bring me out of the dark-bags closet...


----------



## Radissen

So I just purchased this wallet today (at Holly Golightly - a legit Balenciaga seller) and out of curiosity I went to Balenciaga.com to see what the style was called. I can't seem to find it and none of the wallets shown resembles this one inside. 
So please tell me about this wallet and if anybody knows why I can't find it at the website please tell....

TIA


----------



## Livia1

The Bal website doesn't have every style


----------



## Radissen

Ah okay, is there anywhere online I can find information about my wallet?


----------



## CeeJay

It looks like the "Money" style ...


----------



## faintlymacabre

The Money's card slots aren't laid out that way


----------



## Livia1

It's authentic but I don't know the style.
It looks like a Money Wallet but that doesn't have the slits on the inside flap that this one has.
I also see the zipper compartment is different on this compared to the Money Wallet.

It does look like a Continental Strap but without the strap.


----------



## CeeJay

Oh well .. from the front it looked like the "Money", but as I don't actually have this style, I didn't know about the c/c slots inside.  Good to know!


----------



## Blo0ondi

heeey guys

can anyone tell me what bag is kim wearing?? is it a city 

i'm new to Bal 







thanks!


----------



## avia

Yes its the classic city!!


----------



## Blo0ondi

avia said:


> Yes its the classic city!!


 
thanks.. and when i go to the boutique i just say the classic city with regular hardware?


----------



## avia

just ask for a classic city or regular hardware (rh) city.


----------



## Blo0ondi

avia said:


> just ask for a classic city or regular hardware (rh) city.


 
thanks


----------



## avia

Blo0ondi said:


> thanks




U are welcome!!


----------



## Aluxe

Can anyone identify the color of the bbag Christie Brinkley is holding? Thanks.


----------



## cbarrus

Radissen said:


> So I just purchased this wallet today (at Holly Golightly - a legit Balenciaga seller) and out of curiosity I went to Balenciaga.com to see what the style was called. I can't seem to find it and none of the wallets shown resembles this one inside.
> So please tell me about this wallet and if anybody knows why I can't find it at the website please tell....
> 
> TIA


 
Here is the Continental on the US bal.com:

http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...s/P-Giant-Continental-Strap.aspx#media/545571

Yours looks just like it except there are not hooks for a strap on yours, right?  It must be a variation, but it is authentic based on the other things we look at.  Nice wallet.


----------



## bleu-jean

Can anyone help me with the color of the this bag (the color is a navy blue):

http://img1.sellersourcebook.com/users/50568/bal1.jpg


----------



## Jira

bleu-jean said:


> Can anyone help me with the color of the this bag (the color is a navy blue):
> 
> http://img1.sellersourcebook.com/users/50568/bal1.jpg



Looks like 09 Officier to me


----------



## sofie401

Can someone please help me identify this bag? I'm not sure if it's Balenciaga, but it sure looks like one!


----------



## o_luxurious

sofie401 said:


> Can someone please help me identify this bag? I'm not sure if it's Balenciaga, but it sure looks like one!


 
Balenciaga it is! It's from the Papier line and I believe the style name is "Kraft." Not sure of the color name as the Papier bags have different colors and names from the "regular" moto line.


----------



## sofie401

o_luxurious said:


> Balenciaga it is! It's from the Papier line and I believe the style name is "Kraft." Not sure of the color name as the Papier bags have different colors and names from the "regular" moto line.



Thanks!


----------



## Radissen

Livia1 said:


> It's authentic but I don't know the style.
> It looks like a Money Wallet but that doesn't have the slits on the inside flap that this one has.
> I also see the zipper compartment is different on this compared to the Money Wallet.
> 
> It does look like a Continental Strap but without the strap.


 
I checked the box and it is apparently called "Continental". According to the SA it is from fw2010 (or at least that was her guess).
But nobody has seen this style before?


----------



## icecreamom

Ladies, this is kinda embarrasing... I bought my first Balenciaga Bag yesterday and I'm completely in love with it; however, I never had the chance to see them in person until yesterday . I bought it at NMLC and the SA was more clueless than me.I think I bought a City but now I see pictures here and I'm thinking I bought a Part time. Also I don't know what year it is. Can you ladies help? Thanks


----------



## saira1214

icecreamom said:


> Ladies, this is kinda embarrasing... I bought my first Balenciaga Bag yesterday and I'm completely in love with it; however, I never had the chance to see them in person until yesterday . I bought it at NMLC and the SA was more clueless than me.I think I bought a City but now I see pictures here and I'm thinking I bought a Part time. Also I don't know what year it is. Can you ladies help? Thanks


 It's a gorgy city.  Congrats! The leather looks divine!!


----------



## icecreamom

saira1214 said:


> It's a gorgy city.  Congrats! The leather looks divine!!


 
Thanks *Saira*!  I'm completely inlove with it. My biggest purchase EVER! I'm actually hiding it in my closet until I can reveal it to my DF 
Do you know, how I could find out what year it is from? Since I got it at "discount store" (meaning NMLC), the bag didn't have a Balenciaga tag or dustbag. The CL forum has a dustbag exchange thread but I couldn't find one here; where can I buy one? 
:shame: OMG Sorry for all the questions.. I'm just too excited to think straight!!!!


----------



## saira1214

icecreamom said:


> Thanks *Saira*!  I'm completely inlove with it. My biggest purchase EVER! I'm actually hiding it in my closet until I can reveal it to my DF
> Do you know, how I could find out what year it is from? Since I got it at "discount store" (meaning NMLC), the bag didn't have a Balenciaga tag or dustbag. The CL forum has a dustbag exchange thread but I couldn't find one here; where can I buy one?
> :shame: OMG Sorry for all the questions.. I'm just too excited to think straight!!!!


 
LOL about hiding it from the DF! Take that baby out and show her off!! We don't have a dustbag exchange in this forum (good idea though).  You may be able to find one on Ebay or Bonanza.  I also think Erica from ****** sells dustbags, but they aren't the official Balenciaga dustbags.  It's something though.  In terms of the year, take a picture of the silver tag inside and post it.  I can tell the year from that.


----------



## icecreamom

saira1214 said:


> LOL about hiding it from the DF! Take that baby out and show her off!! We don't have a dustbag exchange in this forum (good idea though).  You may be able to find one on Ebay or Bonanza.  I also think Erica from ****** sells dustbags, but they aren't the official Balenciaga dustbags.  It's something though.  In terms of the year, take a picture of the silver tag inside and post it.  I can tell the year from that.


Oh Great! Thanks for all the tips  I will take a pic as soon as I get home! Thanks


----------



## jav821

Hi everyone, please help me identify this color? tia..jav

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180655186208&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## juicy couture jen

jav821 said:


> Hi everyone, please help me identify this color? tia..jav
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180655186208&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



09 Raisin City


----------



## jav821

juicy couture jen thank you


----------



## icecreamom

saira1214 said:


> LOL about hiding it from the DF! Take that baby out and show her off!! We don't have a dustbag exchange in this forum (good idea though).  You may be able to find one on Ebay or Bonanza.  I also think Erica from ****** sells dustbags, but they aren't the official Balenciaga dustbags.  It's something though.  In terms of the year, take a picture of the silver tag inside and post it.  I can tell the year from that.









Thanks again!!


----------



## saira1214

icecreamom said:


> Thanks again!!


 
Looks like you've got yourself a 2010 bag. Congrats again!


----------



## icecreamom

saira1214 said:


> Looks like you've got yourself a 2010 bag. Congrats again!



I guess that's good!.. LOL I feel so clueless! (now, I have to visit this forum more often ) Thanks again for your help


----------



## alldatjazz715

Can someone help me identify this season and color?
No. 9089 Y  115748

I know it's a city, but I'm having trouble identifying the year.  Is it N or Y that I need to look at?


----------



## mere girl

alldatjazz715 said:


> Can someone help me identify this season and color?
> No. 9089 Y 115748
> 
> I know it's a city, but I'm having trouble identifying the year. Is it N or Y that I need to look at?


 Y means it's a 2006 S/S - then you could look through this thread and check the colours produced in that season...
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...r-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place-141901.html


----------



## alldatjazz715

mere girl said:


> Y means it's a 2006 S/S - then you could look through this thread and check the colours produced in that season...
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...r-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place-141901.html


 

I thought so.  Thanks so so much!!


----------



## mere girl

alldatjazz715 said:


> I thought so. Thanks so so much!!


 you're welcome!


----------



## lovejimmychoo

Can someone tell me what Balenciaga model bag the white and black stripped bag is?  Also, what year it was made?  I attached 2 photos of the bag. Thanks.  


http://www.pursepage.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/1nicolerichie.jpg

http://www.bagbliss.com/images/collections/2006.jpg


----------



## juicy couture jen

lovejimmychoo said:


> Can someone tell me what Balenciaga model bag the white and black stripped bag is?  Also, what year it was made?  I attached 2 photos of the bag. Thanks.
> 
> 
> http://www.pursepage.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/1nicolerichie.jpg
> 
> http://www.bagbliss.com/images/collections/2006.jpg



2006 Damask Courier


----------



## lovejimmychoo

juicy couture jen said:


> 2006 Damask Courier




Thank you!


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Hi, can someone help me to identify if this s the WORK, with regular studs in classic black? or is this the weekender..?

thank you 


i saw many blogs and ebay list the Bbag as balenciaga motorcycle bag.. what does it mean? is that just a general term for all bbags, or there is a style call motorcycle ?


----------



## Jira

TheMrsKwok said:


> Hi, can someone help me to identify if this s the WORK, with regular studs in classic black? or is this the weekender..?
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> i saw many blogs and ebay list the Bbag as balenciaga motorcycle bag.. what does it mean? is that just a general term for all bbags, or there is a style call motorcycle ?



It's the Work. Please see http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...d-me-first-balenciaga-basics-faqs-415607.html


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Jira said:


> It's the Work. Please see http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...d-me-first-balenciaga-basics-faqs-415607.html



oh wow ! thank you so much, that thread helps a lot  yay i love the work ~i


----------



## evangelineltz

hi ladies, i would appreciate it if you could help me identify this bag


----------



## juicy couture jen

^Do you have a bigger pic? It looks like a Part Time but not 100% sure... and I'm guessing it's 09 Tempete...


----------



## lilcram

TIA

Olive?


----------



## saira1214

Light Olive for sure.



lilcram said:


> TIA
> 
> Olive?


----------



## evangelineltz

juicy couture jen said:


> ^Do you have a bigger pic? It looks like a Part Time but not 100% sure... and I'm guessing it's 09 Tempete...



i don't have a bigger pic though! i know it's a part time but i'm confused about the colour! it looks so wonderful and in some light, SS2010 papeete looks like that but upon checking the better pictures in the other threads, i don't think it's the Papeete anymore. Now i wonder if it's the 2011 Vert Menthe but that colour seems so dark in some pics i'm not sure..

the 2009 Tempete seems too dark and too blue..


----------



## saira1214

juicy couture jen said:


> ^Do you have a bigger pic? It looks like a Part Time but not 100% sure... and I'm guessing it's 09 Tempete...


 


evangelineltz said:


> i don't have a bigger pic though! i know it's a part time but i'm confused about the colour! it looks so wonderful and in some light, SS2010 papeete looks like that but upon checking the better pictures in the other threads, i don't think it's the Papeete anymore. Now i wonder if it's the 2011 Vert Menthe but that colour seems so dark in some pics i'm not sure..
> 
> the 2009 Tempete seems too dark and too blue..


 
 Is it yours? Maybe you can take a bigger picture?

I agree with Jen that it looks like 09 Tempete.


----------



## evangelineltz

saira1214 said:


> Is it yours? Maybe you can take a bigger picture?
> 
> I agree with Jen that it looks like 09 Tempete.




pity it isn't mine so no better pictures unfortunately. but i am very taken with the colour and am trying to identify it! thanks anyway


----------



## evangelineltz

miu miu1 said:


> This is the bag I probably wanted the most. After seeing a picture of Vert Menthe I knew I had to have it, I just was´nt sure with what HW  I liked it RH and GSH, but really wanted to see it wih RGGH. So I finally found a pic and it was
> But I could´nt find one anywhere!!! No shop in Europe had it and I also could´nt find one in the US. I also missed the one listed on ******, so I thought I would never find one...
> Lucky for me one tPFer out there did´nt like her´s enough and I was able to get it (Thank you once more *S*)
> ´11 Vert Menthe RGGH City




the aforementioned bag's colour looks similar to this, hence the additional confusion :s


----------



## saira1214

evangelineltz said:


> the aforementioned bag's colour looks similar to this, hence the additional confusion :s



The picture you posted looks more blue vs green.  In some pics VM is very green and in others it appears to be a grey green, I've never seen one that appears blue.  Also, I do haven't seen a VM with covered hardware.  I still believe the bag to be Tempete or maybe Ciel.


----------



## Im3b

Hi Guys
i just received this bag today
and I was told that this is a bag in mushroom color, so i expected it comes in brown 
however, it doesnt, it looks more like an olive color to me in person but then if u look at it longer, it looks light brown again
interesting huh?!
anyways, would u guys be able to tell me what year and color for this city?
thanks so much!!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v365/phoebelun/a3fd3e7a.jpg


----------



## HandbagAngel

Im3b said:


> Hi Guys
> i just received this bag today
> and I was told that this is a bag in mushroom color, so i expected it comes in brown
> however, it doesnt, it looks more like an olive color to me in person but then if u look at it longer, it looks light brown again
> interesting huh?!
> anyways, would u guys be able to tell me what year and color for this city?
> thanks so much!!
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v365/phoebelun/a3fd3e7a.jpg


 
Saw you posted this bag int he ATB thread.  Since it has A tag, it is from 2005 S/S, so it should be 2005 Taupe.


----------



## Im3b

HandbagAngel said:


> Saw you posted this bag int he ATB thread.  Since it has A tag, it is from 2005 S/S, so it should be 2005 Taupe.



thanks Handbag Angel!!


----------



## Johnrene19

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Balenciaga-Black...tDomain_211&hash=item1c1b2876d7#ht_3354wt_999

please help me, I'm quite unsure should I buy it or should I don't. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jira

Johnrene19 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Balenciaga-Black...tDomain_211&hash=item1c1b2876d7#ht_3354wt_999
> 
> please help me, I'm quite unsure should I buy it or should I don't.
> 
> Thanks everyone.



Yes, Balenciaga did make this. The style is called the First.


----------



## Johnrene19

Jira said:


> Yes, Balenciaga did make this. The style is called the First.



But I checked out the pictures, I'm surprised how the inside looks like...is it really supposed to look like that?

thank you so much.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Johnrene19 said:


> But I checked out the pictures, I'm surprised how the inside looks like...is it really supposed to look like that?
> 
> thank you so much.



it looks normal and it is an old bag


----------



## claudis_candy

desperately need a bag in this color!! whats the name of that color?


----------



## Fashion1

claudis_candy said:


> desperately need a bag in this color!! whats the name of that color?


 
Hard to tell ... Possibly 2007 Ocean Work or maybe Cyclade?


----------



## panda6363

Hi

Just bought a 2nd hand gsh part-time bag and I would like to know the colour of the bag. Does it show on the paper tag? I know it's from 2009 F/W collection. First I thought it was Officier but now I see it looks more dark grey than blue. 

Thanks!


----------



## panda6363

Sorry forgot to upload photo of bag!


----------



## tsuarsawan

ooh it looks Black on my monitor. I am no help to you.....Sorry
Can u take some pics of it outside, so it will reveal the colour a little better?


----------



## panda6363

tsuarsawan said:


> ooh it looks Black on my monitor. I am no help to you.....Sorry
> Can u take some pics of it outside, so it will reveal the colour a little better?


 
Thanks tsuarsawan, it's evening now in Singapore, will take a pic of it in the sunlight tomorrow but I have been searching the Bal reference library and I think it's anthracite. Pity the leather tag or paper tag doesn't state the colour of bag.


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Nice. If it is not faded Black, or Officier (blackish blue) or Marine (blackish blue with strong purple undertones), could it be Anthra? Anthra can look very dark in some batches - almost black, until you see it under certain lights.

Sunlight pictures will be good for those with a good eye for the blacks/blues. Plus any information on the tags sewn into your bag: lots of girls are good at telling you what season the bag is at least from, which can narrow down colours. 

Whatever the case, it looks like a stunning bag: well done!


----------



## claudis_candy

Fashion1 said:


> Hard to tell ... Possibly 2007 Ocean Work or maybe Cyclade?



def cyclade for me..


----------



## nathaniel

I saw someone on the street carry a giant part time in electric blue color with gold stud. Is there such a combination ??


----------



## Jira

nathaniel said:


> I saw someone on the street carry a giant part time in electric blue color with gold stud. Is there such a combination ??



Yes, 08 Electric Blue did come with GGH


----------



## nathaniel

Jira said:


> Yes, 08 Electric Blue did come with GGH



So does the shop still carry this color in giant or it has discontinued ? I really like this color combination alot.


----------



## Tina21

Hi ladies !!

Can you help me please ?

Could you tell me what is the year of this Hobo ? What is the exact name : Hobo Part Time ?
Do you have an idea of the price ?

Thank you very much !!


----------



## Jira

nathaniel said:


> So does the shop still carry this color in giant or it has discontinued ? I really like this color combination alot.



Electric Blue was from 2008 so it's not in stores anymore. Your best shot is ebay, Bonanzle, or other consignment/resale sites.


----------



## Jira

Tina21 said:


> Hi ladies !!
> 
> Can you help me please ?
> 
> Could you tell me what is the year of this Hobo ? What is the exact name : Hobo Part Time ?
> Do you have an idea of the price ?
> 
> Thank you very much !!



The style is called the Hobo, mostly likely from 2007. Retail was $1245.


----------



## Tina21

Jira said:


> The style is called the Hobo, mostly likely from 2007. Retail was $1245.



Thank you for this information !


----------



## nathaniel

Jira said:


> Electric Blue was from 2008 so it's not in stores anymore. Your best shot is ebay, Bonanzle, or other consignment/resale sites.



Thank u for the info  really help me alot !


----------



## welovelouie

Can u please help me identify the color of this bag?

Thank you!


----------



## welovelouie

here's the picture. Thank you


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^We need a picture of the bag to tell you what colour it is. All the paper tags tell us is which season the bag is from, and in this case, it's SS 2010.


----------



## welovelouie

my friend told me it was Canard but i thought it was supposed to be more blue-ish
Thank you


----------



## saira1214

welovelouie said:


> my friend told me it was Canard but i thought it was supposed to be more blue-ish
> Thank you


 
The picture isn't the best, but I don't think it is Canard.  I don't see the teal piping.  I think it is Anthra.


----------



## pumpitup

Help please!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I don't think that bag is authentic. Looks off to me...

It most closely approximates the Black City with Regular Hardware.


----------



## pumpitup

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^I don't think that bag is authentic. Looks off to me...
> 
> It most closely approximates the Black City with Regular Hardware.


 

Thank you!
Money saved! (:


----------



## *Heather*

Judging by these photos.....


----------



## nicole2730

i guessed "pale magenta" but really have no clue...


----------



## shamrock0421

I think it looks like Amythest.


----------



## Juliesb

I would also say Amethyst


----------



## outtacontrol

pale magenta!


----------



## *Heather*

Thank you for voting, but need more opinions!  I am interested to see what the majority thinks on this one...


----------



## rollergirl

It can't be BG unless those are really awful pictures.  It's kind of a toss-up, but I'm guessing pale magenta heightened by flash??


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

pale magenta , i can recognize the wrinkly with white veins leather ,amethyst is more saturated and not veiny IMO


----------



## tastangan

I saw this bag on *Bay! Did you get it?


----------



## *Heather*

Yes...description stated color was 'Pink Fuschia'.  Obviously seller didn't know official name of color, (although mentions being a member of the Purse Blog Forum) but I gues pink fuschia would apply to at least two of those colors....?  But when bag arrived...it is almost identical in color to my Bubblegum bag.  Looks nothing like the photo color      Now, I don't want 2 bags same color, but I feel picture was verrrry misleading.  I honestly thought this was Amethyst. What should I do?  I already emailed seller asking if I could return it, but haven't heard back yet.  I really hate to be a pain, but I feel like I just threw $871.00 away, and feel it was due to really bad photos.


----------



## *Heather*

My Bubblegum bag is on the right in these photos (her bag on left)...


















This is what I wanted....





Could this be SNAD case?


----------



## i_love_yorkie

pretty sure it is pale magenta


----------



## saira1214

It's pale magenta.  Did the bag come with any tags? That would help.


----------



## Sabinalynn

Hi ladies! I just bought a GGH black city from a wonderful TPFer and it is my HG! Only thing is, she's not sure if it's from 07 or 08 and there is no paper tag. Can you tell the year by the back of the leather tag inside? or any other way? TIA


----------



## *Heather*

^^^Yes, 2008 is on the tag...but that could be all 3 colors


----------



## riry

*Heather* said:


> My Bubblegum bag is on the right in these photos (her bag on left)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I wanted....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could this be SNAD case?



This is so strange... this EXACT bag with the exact same photo has just been newly listed on Ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Hobo-Day-Bag-/270744439433?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f09a04a89


----------



## *Heather*

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a scammer!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Or is THAT the Amethyst I wanted originally????


----------



## *Heather*

That's it, I'm filing SNAD....


----------



## riry

Oh no,  I was afraid of this. I believe the seller might be a scammer, especially if she's using the exact same picture. Good luck to you, OP!

(this thread will probably be moved to the Ebay forum).


----------



## *Heather*

I just opened a claim through Paypal....does anyoone know what her Purse forum ID is?  You an PM me for her name....


----------



## saira1214

^^Unfortunately GGH bags do not have silver tags which would help in determining the year.  Without  the paper tag it's hard. Maybe we can tell by the color if you post a picture of the bag.


----------



## saira1214

*Heather* said:


> ^^^Yes, 2008 is on the tag...but that could be all 3 colors


Not necessarily.  The 1 or 3 denotes what season. That helps to narrow it down.


----------



## saira1214

*Heather* said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a scammer!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Or is THAT the Amethyst I wanted originally????



The tag that she has pictured indicates the bag is Pale Magenta or Bubblegum, not Amethyst.


----------



## shibumiflowers

From the first set of pictures, this bag looks like pale magenta, not amethyst.  I've had both, to me, amethyst is more saturated.  And definitely not bubblegum.  I also had bubblegum and bb is more vein-y.  From your set of pictures, it doesn't look at all like either of these colors, but not really bb either?  So odd.


----------



## redskater

this is pale magenta


----------



## riry

I don't believe the issue is the color anymore. At best, OP has been a victim of bait-and-switch. The bag that OP received is not the one that the seller advertised because the seller is now using the exact same picture to sell a bag on ebay right now.


----------



## *Heather*

^^^I am not sure what is going on, but I included the new item # she is selling now in my dispute, and added 'fraudulent seller' to my claim.  This color is definately weird, I don't think it is any of them...


----------



## cbarrus

*Heather* said:


> Yes...description stated color was 'Pink Fuschia'. Obviously seller didn't know official name of color, (although mentions being a member of the Purse Blog Forum) but I gues pink fuschia would apply to at least two of those colors....? But when bag arrived...it is almost identical in color to my Bubblegum bag. Looks nothing like the photo color  Now, I don't want 2 bags same color, but I feel picture was verrrry misleading. I honestly thought this was Amethyst. What should I do? I already emailed seller asking if I could return it, but haven't heard back yet. I really hate to be a pain, but I feel like I just threw $871.00 away, and feel it was due to really bad photos.


 
I am sorry to say that I don't think it's a SNAD, but, hopefully, the seller will work with you.  Balenciaga colors are the worst to photograph, and you did get a pink bag as the seller stated in the listing.  This is just my opinion, of course.  Others may think differently.


----------



## shamrock0421

I am so sorry this happened to you and I hope it all works out in your favor.  

Completely off topic - but that picture - with the "Animal Rescue" and that dog and that dog's face...

It just brought tears to my eyes.
Beautiful!

Again...so sorry this happened.
People can be so creepy and shady.



*Heather* said:


> ^^^I am not sure what is going on, but I included the new item # she is selling now in my dispute, and added 'fraudulent seller' to my claim. This color is definately weird, I don't think it is any of them...


----------



## *Heather*

cbarrus said:


> I am sorry to say that I don't think it's a SNAD, but, hopefully, the seller will work with you. Balenciaga colors are the worst to photograph, and you did get a pink bag as the seller stated in the listing. This is just my opinion, of course. Others may think differently.


 

This is what I am afraid of...but before I bid, I asked if there was any fading or damage.  She assure me there was none.  Weeellll, it IS faded in some parts, dark dirty areas, and some damage/heavy wear on handle  ush:

...and she still hasn't responded to me yet.  So I doubt she's willing to work with me.


----------



## rollergirl

I think you can make the case that as to Balenciaga, a person doesn't just buy a pink bag or a blue bag, but a specific color from a particular season.  Even if that won't fly, a bag should look the same color as the photos posted and you are expected to rely on them in making a buying decision.

Does anyone really believe that this seller has 2 (maybe more, who knows?) "fuschia" bags that she is serially selling on that auction hell-holeish type location?


----------



## cbarrus

*Heather* said:


> This is what I am afraid of...but before I bid, I asked if there was any fading or damage. She assure me there was none. Weeellll, it IS faded in some parts, dark dirty areas, and some damage/heavy wear on handle ush:
> 
> ...and she still hasn't responded to me yet. So I doubt she's willing to work with me.


 
This will probably get moved, but do you have a link to the listing where you purchased the bag?  Was it authenticated on here first?  Or, if you could post some good pictures in the "authenticate this" thread for us to take a look, it may help. I think you will have better luck with your case if the bag has damage than trying it on color alone.  Buyers do hold all the power these days, so you more than likely will be able to return.  I am a bit concerned because there were some very good fake hobos circulating a while back, but the picture you are showing does not look like one of those.


----------



## *Heather*

shamrock0421 said:


> I am so sorry this happened to you and I hope it all works out in your favor.
> 
> Completely off topic - but that picture -* with the "Animal Rescue" and that dog and that dog's face...*
> 
> *It just brought tears to my eyes.*
> Beautiful!
> 
> Again...so sorry this happened.
> People can be so creepy and shady.


 


I know, it did me!  But that one dog with the sad face got a forever home.  I get updated videos from time to time from her new 'dad'....The guy in the photo is Rowdy Shaw, my favorite person on the planet.  He works for the HSUS.  Check his facebook page.....so many happy (and sad) stories.  He is a true hero in my book.


----------



## *Heather*

cbarrus said:


> This will probably get moved, but do you have a link to the listing where you purchased the bag? Was it authenticated on here first? Or, if you could post some good pictures in the "authenticate this" thread for us to take a look, it may help. I think you will have better luck with your case if the bag has damage than trying it on color alone. Buyers do hold all the power these days, so you more than likely will be able to return. I am a bit concerned because there were some very good fake hobos circulating a while back, but the picture you are showing does not look like one of those.


 
Here is the item number of the one I won....270737200086.  I just got a message from seller_*...."Please send me the tracking number for this item as soon as possible. I would like the opportunity to sell it to someone else."
*_Does this mean I should ship it back?  I am not sure what the procedure is.  I spoke to an ebay rep, and he said they will decide in 8 days the outcome of the case if she doesn't respond.  Now what should I do?


----------



## *Heather*

I don't want to have drama about this...I just want an Amethyst hobo!  lol!!!  If anyone knows where I can find one...PM me!


----------



## cbarrus

*Heather* said:


> Here is the item number of the one I won....270737200086. I just got a message from seller_*...."Please send me the tracking number for this item as soon as possible. I would like the opportunity to sell it to someone else."*_
> Does this mean I should ship it back? I am not sure what the procedure is. I spoke to an ebay rep, and he said they will decide in 8 days the outcome of the case if she doesn't respond. Now what should I do?


 
Did she respond to the dispute or just to you?  If she is saying to send her the tracking, then I assume she is accepting the return.  You can ask ebay what to do based on this email, but make sure you get tracking with signature confirmation.  I don't know what ebay's policy is as far as refunding shipping charges - I think you will be responsible to cover shipping back to her whether you win your case or not - someone correct me if I am wrong.

Just as a side note - lots of sellers recycle pictures, unfortunately.  I don't think it is right to do so, but I don't think ebay will think it is wrong.  Always best to ask if you will get the bag pictured.  I sometimes ask for more pictures just to make sure the seller has the bag.


----------



## Sabinalynn

thanks so much saira! Here are some listing pics..bag will be here Fri
Any help would be great!


----------



## *Heather*

^^She responded through my ebay message to her.  Would that be enough proof for ebay for me to send it back?

I really don't want to be unreasonable here....but I wanted the color that appeared in her listing.  Does anybody else here think it looks very similar to my bubblegum bag?


----------



## ilovefashion87

^^^ I'm new to bal but the one she sent and yours were very similar, one just slightly lighter


----------



## silverfern

Does the paper tag have a 1 or 3 after the 2008? At least that would narrow it down a little. To me it looks like Pale Magenta in her pics, in yours more like Bubblegum...


----------



## 2shai_

definitely pale magenta, I once had a amethyst ggh hobo as was more vibrant in color


----------



## nicole2730

*Heather* said:


> ^^*She responded through my ebay message to her.  Would that be enough proof for ebay for me to send it back?
> *
> I really don't want to be unreasonable here....but I wanted the color that appeared in her listing.  Does anybody else here think it looks very similar to my bubblegum bag?



^^ i believe it's safe to send it back to her, sig confirmation, as this email thru ebay is proof enough of the transaction.

sorry you didn't get your bag, but your perfect fuschia hobo is out there somewhere. best of luck to you.


----------



## maxxout

Hello Heather
First of all...your avatar is making me cry.  That is the sweetest, most touching image.  I love that man, that doggie and you for making it your avatar.
Now, on to the business at hand.  I have a Bubblegum Pink Work (05) and it looks NOTHING like that image.  I would have thought it was Amethyst. SNAD would work, imo.
Sounds like she is offering a refund and I am pretty sure you need to send it before she will refund.  In a dispute, ebay can look at the emails and see the problem.   I would want to email her and ask specifically if she is saying that she will refund you.  Then say you are sending it to her...signature confirmation etc.   Keep an active ebay email going with her as proof of the transaction.
Good luck dear.  We all learn from these things.


 ps  just read nicole's post....we are saying the same thing


----------



## *Heather*

^^^Awww

I will email her back, confirm she will refund through ebay messages) and then send it out.  I just fear she'll get the bag and keep my money    I don't have much confidence in Paypal/Ebay these days.


----------



## Sabinalynn

Sabinalynn said:


> thanks so much saira! Here are some listing pics..bag will be here Fri
> Any help would be great!


Any thoughts on the year? 07 or 08? When the bag comes, I'll post more detailed pics


----------



## shamrock0421

*Heather* said:


> I know, it did me! But that one dog with the sad face got a forever home. I get updated videos from time to time from her new 'dad'....The guy in the photo is Rowdy Shaw, my favorite person on the planet. He works for the HSUS. Check his facebook page.....so many happy (and sad) stories. He is a true hero in my book.


 
I don't know Rowdy - but I love him - and he's a hero in my book, too.
Thank you for telling this story.  I love a happy ending.
(((HUGS)))


----------



## iBag

tia


----------



## pochettelover

what an amazing bag! your mum is definitely on the ball!! xx


----------



## saira1214

Sabinalynn said:


> Any thoughts on the year? 07 or 08? When the bag comes, I'll post more detailed pics


 
It's hard to tell, but maybe 08?


----------



## Sabinalynn

saira1214 said:


> It's hard to tell, but maybe 08?



thanks so much saira! I just talked to the previous owner who sold my seller the bag and she said it's an 07 because it has chevre leather. The paper tag was lost by the owner before her, but it must be an 07 if it's chevre. Very excited that I got an 07 gem


----------



## lexilei

What's the color and the year, please?

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...WH_Handbags&hash=item43a6cc56ff#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## krysti_53651

the card says 2009 1 173084 D941G  960
the back of the leather tag says 173084 502752

the bag is silver with silver hardware


----------



## Jira

krysti_53651 said:


> the card says 2009 1 173084 D941G  960
> the back of the leather tag says 173084 502752
> 
> the bag is silver with silver hardware



All I can tell you from those numbers is that the bag is a Giant City from S/S 2009.


----------



## MsCandice

I have this picture saved on my computer that I got from a thread on here sometime ago. I am not sure of the  celeb (Hillary Duff?) and the file name says ggh work but I wondering if someone could in fact confirm the style and tell me the color. I really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Anna_525

^The bag is indeed a work with GGH, but I'm not sure of the color. It looks like a Galet to me! BTW the celebrity is not Hillary Duff, I don't know who she is actually!

From imdb.com - I saw the preview of the movie 'Bridesmaids' and the bag caught my eye, so I went searching for it on imdb. Is this a real Bbag?

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm593659136/tt1478338


----------



## NYCavalier

Anna_525 said:


> ^The bag is indeed a work with GGH, but I'm not sure of the color. It looks like a Galet to me! BTW the celebrity is not Hillary Duff, I don't know who she is actually!
> 
> From imdb.com - I saw the preview of the movie 'Bridesmaids' and the bag caught my eye, so I went searching for it on imdb. Is this a real Bbag?
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm593659136/tt1478338



It is a city. It's made out of black leather and beige linen. Barneys had them. Bal made that bag.


----------



## MsCandice

Thanks so much!



Anna_525 said:


> ^The bag is indeed a work with GGH, but I'm not sure of the color. It looks like a Galet to me! BTW the celebrity is not Hillary Duff, I don't know who she is actually!
> 
> From imdb.com - I saw the preview of the movie 'Bridesmaids' and the bag caught my eye, so I went searching for it on imdb. Is this a real Bbag?
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm593659136/tt1478338


----------



## peppamint

Is this Ardoise?





There was a thread awhile back about Ardoise, and this reminded me of that.

(For the record, I'm not interested in this particular bag, so I don't care about the style, etc. Just the color )

It looks REALLY blue...as opposed to grey


----------



## Anna_525

NYCavalier said:


> It is a city. It's made out of black leather and beige linen. Barneys had them. Bal made that bag.


 
Thanks!!!! Good to know that! I would be disappointed if it weren't real!


----------



## suky

MsCandice said:


> I have this picture saved on my computer that I got from a thread on here sometime ago. I am not sure of the celeb (Hillary Duff?) and the file name says ggh work but I wondering if someone could in fact confirm the style and tell me the color. I really appreciate it. Thanks.


 
It looks more Midday than City to me. Slightly larger than City and no strap. Little bit small for Work ?
Not sure. Nice anyway.


----------



## HandbagAngel

peppamint said:


> Is this Ardoise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a thread awhile back about Ardoise, and this reminded me of that.
> 
> (For the record, I'm not interested in this particular bag, so I don't care about the style, etc. Just the color )
> 
> It looks REALLY blue...as opposed to grey


 
Based on the tag, the color looks Blue Layette to me.


----------



## peppamint

HandbagAngel said:


> Based on the tag, the color looks Blue Layette to me.


 
Thank you *Handbag*!


----------



## minababe

please help me on vanessa hudgens balenciaga bag. what is that style?
does it exist in giant hardware too??
does anyone have modeling pics? can I find some?


----------



## saira1214

minababe said:


> please help me on vanessa hudgens balenciaga bag. what is that style?
> does it exist in giant hardware too??
> does anyone have modeling pics? can I find some?



Looks like 06 Olive in the Brief style. This color did not come with GH, but the brief style is still made and newer ones come with GH.  HTH!


----------



## ladybecham

NYCavalier said:


> It is a city. It's made out of black leather and beige linen. Barneys had them. Bal made that bag.



Do you know what year these bags are from?  I have one in white leather and linen that I purchased in Italy and would like to know more.


----------



## minababe

saira1214 said:


> Looks like 06 Olive in the Brief style. This color did not come with GH, but the brief style is still made and newer ones come with GH.  HTH!



thanks a lot!!


----------



## saira1214

minababe said:


> thanks a lot!!


 
Oops, just read the brief is no longer made. I think it was discontinued in 08.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

I'd also like to retract that it is 06 Olive, it is 07 Olive which is sometimes referred to as Vert Fonce. That year, GH was available.  VF is a very sought after color.  GL!


----------



## minababe

saira1214 said:


> Oops, just read the brief is no longer made. I think it was discontinued in 08.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> I'd also like to retract that it is 06 Olive, it is 07 Olive which is sometimes referred to as Vert Fonce. That year, GH was available.  VF is a very sought after color.  GL!



thank you so much again!!

maybe I will find one with giant hardware.


----------



## kimharris485

ok, i'm dumb.  I am trying to post pictures to have my Bal inditified, but I don't know what to do.  Can one of you experts help me???  sorry


----------



## kimharris485

kimharris485 said:


> ok, i'm dumb. I am trying to post pictures to have my Bal inditified, but I don't know what to do. Can one of you experts help me??? sorry


 me trying again
tried - gettin upload failed???


----------



## mere girl

Hi - I  have just bought another CP - a white one. I'm not sure of the year but just wondered if it was chevre (does feel like it but not 100% sure) 
I was just comparing it with my other agneau CP's and the white one is slightly different as you can see per the attached pic - it has an 'extra' piece of leather at the top. It also came with a spare tassle. Did the CP's design change at a certain year to remove this 'extra' bit?
Many thanks,


----------



## Dlau35

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=120715960129
Someone please help me and let me know if u think this is real. I can purchase it for 650$ and im not sure if thats good or bad for the condition. I love the color tho. Please help! Also, what year is it? It doesnt come with the balenciaga card so they say they dont know! Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Jira

Dlau35 said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=120715960129
> Someone please help me and let me know if u think this is real. I can purchase it for 650$ and im not sure if thats good or bad for the condition. I love the color tho. Please help! Also, what year is it? It doesnt come with the balenciaga card so they say they dont know! Thank you very much!!!



Authentic 2010 Cyclade First. If you have more authentication questions, please post them in http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-678449.html


----------



## Jira

mere girl said:


> Hi - I  have just bought another CP - a white one. I'm not sure of the year but just wondered if it was chevre (does feel like it but not 100% sure)
> I was just comparing it with my other agneau CP's and the white one is slightly different as you can see per the attached pic - it has an 'extra' piece of leather at the top. It also came with a spare tassle. Did the CP's design change at a certain year to remove this 'extra' bit?
> Many thanks,



I *think* this is pre-08 so probably chevre.


----------



## kuma_kuma

I've had this saved on my computer for a while and just dug it up! Which Balenciaga is this exactly? Thank you!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

kuma_kuma said:


> i've had this saved on my computer for a while and just dug it up! Which balenciaga is this exactly? Thank you! :d


caramel city:d


----------



## Metteandersen

Hi girls

which style is this? I´m guessing a Velo? 

http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/b...=&road=my_replies&search=0&sort=&status=&AC=2


----------



## Jira

Metteandersen said:


> Hi girls
> 
> which style is this? I´m guessing a Velo?
> 
> http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/b...=&road=my_replies&search=0&sort=&status=&AC=2



It's a Mid Day.


----------



## Metteandersen

Jira said:


> It's a Mid Day.



thanks!


----------



## Metteandersen

and this one girls:- )


http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/b...um=111&road=my_replies&search=0&sort=&status=


----------



## kuma_kuma

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> caramel city:d



Thank you!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

hi gals , i need help....i am not expert about suede colors and i would like to know if thE suede first carried by the second girl near MIROSLAVA  is anthra ...or what? TIA!!


----------



## sainttropez

hey 
does anyone know how this colour is called?


----------



## saira1214

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> hi gals , i need help....i am not expert about suede colors and i would like to know if thE suede first carried by the second girl near MIROSLAVA is anthra ...or what? TIA!!


 
Looks like the Noir Craquele to me. I don't think there has been an Anthra suede.


----------



## saira1214

sainttropez said:


> hey
> does anyone know how this colour is called?


 
I'm not good with browns, but maybe Chataigne? Maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## shopaholics

Hi.
This may be a stupid question, but I'm kind of a Balenciaga newbie. Can someone identify this bag that Farrah (Kyle Richards' daughter) is carrying?






here's the front side.






Thanks in advance.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

saira1214 said:


> Looks like the Noir Craquele to me. I don't think there has been an Anthra suede.


 thanks saira...i didn't think about craquele!!i love the effect on that first


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

sainttropez said:


> hey
> does anyone know how this colour is called?


 honestly , it doesn't look authentic to me!but maybe it is because of flash...it could be castagna though


----------



## sainttropez

*saira1214* and *CHLOEGLAMOUR*, thank you!  I've seen this picture on thegoldenmode.com, don't know whether it's authentic - but the colours you have suggested are gorgeous, I'll try to find a balenciaga in castagna or chataigne


----------



## saira1214

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> thanks saira...i didn't think about craquele!!i love the effect on that first


 
No prob! I have been off and on lemming for the craquele suede.  I agree the effect is so cute!


----------



## lulugirl37

i'm not sure if the one she is holding is a bbag but if it is whats it called?


----------



## KayMomto3

lulugirl37 said:


> i'm not sure if the one she is holding is a bbag but if it is whats it called?



Yup that's the Balenciaga Square Tote


----------



## minababe

I just have one question. 
are all day bags the same size? or are there different sizes at the style? 

thanks a lot!


----------



## KayMomto3

minababe said:


> I just have one question.
> are all day bags the same size? or are there different sizes at the style?
> 
> thanks a lot!



They are the same.

(btw The Midday is a different style)


----------



## minababe

KayMomto3 said:


> They are the same.
> 
> (btw The Midday is a different style)



ok I asked for the ones in hobo style.

thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## Fashion1

Hi everyone - do you think this mini mini is Galet? The seller told me she's pretty sure she bought it in 09, so that would fit...


----------



## HandbagAngel

Fashion1 said:


> Hi everyone - do you think this mini mini is Galet? The seller told me she's pretty sure she bought it in 09, so that would fit...


 

It looks Galet to me.


----------



## lulugirl37

KayMomto3 said:


> Yup that's the Balenciaga Square Tote



i noticed it's like this urban outfiters one:
http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...S_ACCESSORIES&prepushId=&selectedProductSize=


----------



## lvsweetness

would any one of u know which style this is? seller just says "satchel", thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-BALEN...090?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bb0e25b2


----------



## Jira

lvsweetness said:


> would any one of u know which style this is? seller just says "satchel", thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-BALEN...090?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bb0e25b2



It's a Step


----------



## lvsweetness

Jira said:


> It's a Step



thanks so much Jira!


----------



## coffeebaby

Hi Bbag experts,

I'm new to balenciaga handbags.  

I was given a purple City in regular hardware but I have no idea what colour it is??  I have done quite a lot research here but I'm just unsure... sometimes the bag seems a Murier to me, but sometimes it looks like a Raisin city that has darker shade of purple. 


As I have never seen both Raisin & Murier in real life, can you guys tell me what colour it is? I've attached some photos for your easy reference.  The back of the metal tag says "115748 502752 made in italy".  

Thanks a lot!


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Raisin if it's almost purple-grape-like in the sunlight, Murier if it's lavender in normal indoor lighting. Raisin is very dark/deep indoors.

Could be Violet (closer to Raisin than Murier) as well???


----------



## coffeebaby

hi Skyblueday, thanks for dropping by  

I'm just wondering... can the reference numbers of the metal tag tell if it's a raisin or murier?


----------



## mere girl

^^ yes they can....murier is 2010 F/W (O on the metal tag)
raisin is 2009 F/W (Q on the metal tag)


----------



## MyHjourney

the first picture looks like murier to me!


----------



## TexasST

moilesmots said:


> the first picture looks like murier to me!


 
I agree, I have a Raisin Day RH and the city and velo in Murier RH, definitely looks more like Murier to me.  Raisin is a really dark deep purple.  It's a beautiful bag, congrats!


----------



## Desireehearts

Could anyone identify this Balenciaga for me? I'm new to Bal and have never seen this bag before. Maybe year it came out also and price? Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## suchagirl

Hi - Would someone be so kind and check this for me
https://www.fashionphile.com/product_detail.php?product_id=12658

They list it as Cafe '07, but it has a U tag and I think (hope!) it's Mogano?

Thank you!!


----------



## Jira

suchagirl said:


> Hi - Would someone be so kind and check this for me
> https://www.fashionphile.com/product_detail.php?product_id=12658
> 
> They list it as Cafe '07, but it has a U tag and I think (hope!) it's Mogano?
> 
> Thank you!!



Definitely Mogano


----------



## suchagirl

Jira said:


> Definitely Mogano



Thank you Jira, thank you!


----------



## Jira

suchagirl said:


> Thank you Jira, thank you!



Did you get it? If so, congrats!


----------



## suchagirl

Jira said:


> Did you get it? If so, congrats!



Yep!  I took a chance and then posted here for confirmation.  Can't believe I'm getting a Mogano City! wheeeee!  Thanks again!!


----------



## chinadollfly

anyone knows this bag , style name , year ?


http://media.fashiongroup.com/fashionmag/tendance/images/20110502/IMG_2966.jpg


----------



## chinadollfly

style name and which year ?
http://media.fashiongroup.com/fashionmag/tendance/images/20110502/IMG_2966.jpg

thanks a lot


----------



## LoveHandbags!

hi chinadollfly, if you do not get any answers in this thread, you may want to try posting your link here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html

Cheers!


----------



## kemilia

Oh my, that is an interesting outfit.


----------



## coffeebaby

mere girl said:


> ^^ yes they can....murier is 2010 F/W (O on the metal tag)
> raisin is 2009 F/W (Q on the metal tag)


 

Thanks mere girl!  Yes, there's a Q on the metal tag, so I think it's Raisin.


----------



## Nieners

I would like to know a bit more about this one.. What style is this and color?


----------



## ieweuyhs

^ It is a Classic Weekender with Regular Hardware. 

No idea about the colour. Looks like a very stained bag to me.


----------



## Nieners

Oh  It's 500 euro's, I'm not sure if I should do it then.


----------



## Tweetinat

Hope this is in the right place!

I saw a green Town with RGGH in Brussels but they could only describe the colour as 'Green'. I asked my Mum to go back in today (I'm back in the UK) and she had a look at the year in the white tag which was 2010. 2010 green was Light Olive (I think!). The lady in the shop was adamant however, that it was made in 2010 for the 2011 season - which would make the colour Militaire. 

Obviously I don't have much to go on, but what do guys think if we just go by the date on the tag? I've looked at the colours in the reference library but it was a week ago now that I saw it in real life and I can't be sure which one it is...

TIA


----------



## saira1214

It's definitely not Militare, otherwise the white card would definitely say 2011.  The problem is that there were two greens made in 2010. Light Olive and Cypress.  Cypress is darker than LO.  You can ask the SA if it is a light green or dark green.  The white card also has a 1 or 3 after the year, indicating the season.  Cypress is from the fall/winter season which is "3." From the sounds of it, the bag is Light Olive though.


Tweetinat said:


> Hope this is in the right place!
> 
> I saw a green Town with RGGH in Brussels but they could only describe the colour as 'Green'. I asked my Mum to go back in today (I'm back in the UK) and she had a look at the year in the white tag which was 2010. 2010 green was Light Olive (I think!). The lady in the shop was adamant however, that it was made in 2010 for the 2011 season - which would make the colour Militaire.
> 
> Obviously I don't have much to go on, but what do guys think if we just go by the date on the tag? I've looked at the colours in the reference library but it was a week ago now that I saw it in real life and I can't be sure which one it is...
> 
> TIA


----------



## Tweetinat

saira1214 said:


> It's definitely not Militare, otherwise the white card would definitely say 2011.  The problem is that there were two greens made in 2010. Light Olive and Cypress.  Cypress is darker than LO.  You can ask the SA if it is a light green or dark green.  The white card also has a 1 or 3 after the year, indicating the season.  Cypress is from the fall/winter season which is "3." From the sounds of it, the bag is Light Olive though.



Thank you so much for such a speedy reply! The colour was definitely a light green and having had a quick look at Cypress, then it must be the Light Olive, which is what I suspected. The SA was very rude to my Mum, insisting that it was new season stock and the year was just the manufacture year and not the season year. Now I'm pissed that she treated my Mum like that


----------



## saira1214

Tweetinat said:


> Thank you so much for such a speedy reply! The colour was definitely a light green and having had a quick look at Cypress, then it must be the Light Olive, which is what I suspected. The SA was very rude to my Mum, insisting that it was new season stock and the year was just the manufacture year and not the season year. Now I'm pissed that she treated my Mum like that


 
Sorry that happened. I don't like when SAs are rude and they have no idea what they are talking about.  They really need to understand the product they are selling. Get a clue.


----------



## Tweetinat

saira1214 said:


> Sorry that happened. I don't like when SAs are rude and they have no idea what they are talking about.  They really need to understand the product they are selling. Get a clue.



Absolutely! They really have no idea what they're going in this store - they told me the style I liked was a City but having taken down the dimensions and looked through the threads here it's definitely a Town... How hard can it be to get the basics right?!


----------



## sainttropez

I would love to know more about this bag (style and colour):







Thank you


----------



## saira1214

sainttropez said:


> I would love to know more about this bag (style and colour):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


 Looks like Anthra too me.  I can't tell if its a work or a streched out city. Sorry, maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## saira1214

*P&P* posted this in the celebrity thread.  I've never seen this style before.  What is it? Is it real? What color is that?


----------



## saira1214

^^Must be a new style that we haven't seen yet. The color looks like a cobalt blue. I like!


----------



## HandbagAngel

sainttropez said:


> I would love to know more about this bag (style and colour):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


 
Agree with saira, it looks a very broken in Anthracite City to me.


----------



## sainttropez

Thank you


----------



## LoveHandbags!

From looking at the Ref Lib, I believe this City described as "Lavendar" could be 2006 Y tag S/S Lilac, but would love to hear from someone more experienced than I with the oldies.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NYCavalier

sainttropez said:


> I would love to know more about this bag (style and colour):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you



Looks too deep to be a city... velo?


----------



## Jprojectrunway

I'd love to know more about this bag! Are they still in production? Pricing? 
Thanks!

http://img1.classistatic.com/cps/kj/110601/136r1/8696a9g_20.jpeg


----------



## mntncat

Please help, what is this color?  Thank you!
http://www.nathalieschuterman.com/en/product/search/giant-covered-velo?q=balenciaga


----------



## HandbagAngel

mntncat said:


> Please help, what is this color? Thank you!
> http://www.nathalieschuterman.com/en/product/search/giant-covered-velo?q=balenciaga


 
I believe it is 2011 S/S Military.


----------



## mntncat

HandbagAngel said:


> I believe it is 2011 S/S Military.



Thank you so much HandbagAngel!!


----------



## xIcyBluex

*I picked this up at NM. The guy told me it was a current/very recent color but didn't know the exact name. 

tag inside says:
 N 2902 S
103208

I checked the reference thread it looks like Dark Night? Just want to get some confirmation. Thanks!*


----------



## saira1214

xIcyBluex said:


> *I picked this up at NM. The guy told me it was a current/very recent color but didn't know the exact name. *
> 
> *tag inside says:*
> *N 2902 S*
> *103208*
> 
> *I checked the reference thread it looks like Dark Night? Just want to get some confirmation. Thanks!*


 
It's Dark Night. Congrats!


----------



## Jira

xIcyBluex said:


> *I picked this up at NM. The guy told me it was a current/very recent color but didn't know the exact name.
> 
> tag inside says:
> N 2902 S
> 103208
> 
> I checked the reference thread it looks like Dark Night? Just want to get some confirmation. Thanks!*



S is 2008 Marine.


----------



## Jira

Jprojectrunway said:


> I'd love to know more about this bag! Are they still in production? Pricing?
> Thanks!
> 
> http://img1.classistatic.com/cps/kj/110601/136r1/8696a9g_20.jpeg



This is the Mini Compagnon. I'm not sure if it's still made, I can't remember seeing it in more recent colors. The color looks like 07 Truffle, but the lighting makes it hard to tell. Do you have more pictures?


----------



## Jira

LoveHandbags! said:


> From looking at the Ref Lib, I believe this City described as "Lavendar" could be 2006 Y tag S/S Lilac, but would love to hear from someone more experienced than I with the oldies.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



If the City has Y on its metal plate, then it's 2006 Lilac.


----------



## purses & pugs

saira1214 said:


> *P&P* posted this in the celebrity thread.  I've never seen this style before.  What is it? Is it real? What color is that?



It looks like a cross between a RH Envelope and a Traveller (without the bunny ears) to me, but it must be some kind of a new style. I saw it on Caroline's blog (Stockholm street style), I don't think she would post pics of a fake bag, but you never know of course


----------



## saira1214

Jira said:


> S is 2008 Marine.


 


xIcyBluex said:


> *I picked this up at NM. The guy told me it was a current/very recent color but didn't know the exact name. *
> 
> *tag inside says:*
> *N 2902 S*
> *103208*
> 
> *I checked the reference thread it looks like Dark Night? Just want to get some confirmation. Thanks!*


 


saira1214 said:


> It's Dark Night. Congrats!


 
Whoops, Jira is right. I misread the tag, it is Marine.


----------



## saira1214

purses & pugs said:


> It looks like a cross between a RH Envelope and a Traveller (without the bunny ears) to me, but it must be some kind of a new style. I saw it on Caroline's blog (Stockholm street style), I don't think she would post pics of a fake bag, but you never know of course


 
Yeah, I doubt it is fake as well. It kind of looks like Outremer.  I wonder if it is new from the Papier line?


----------



## purses & pugs

saira1214 said:


> Yeah, I doubt it is fake as well. It kind of looks like Outremer.  I wonder if it is new from the Papier line?



Perhaps it is An Outremer(ish) Papier clutch would be a good guess.


----------



## racheldmd

Hi Bal gurus!

please help me identify this City..
http://www.flickr.com/photos/14993115@N00/5804310382/in/photostream/


----------



## saira1214

racheldmd said:


> Hi Bal gurus!
> 
> please help me identify this City..
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/14993115@N00/5804310382/in/photostream/


 
Looks like Poupre to me.


----------



## racheldmd

^really! it looks like bordeaux to me.

thanks for your confirmation!


----------



## saira1214

racheldmd said:


> ^really! it looks like bordeaux to me.
> 
> thanks for your confirmation!


 Bordeaux didn't come with giant hardware. It's Poupre.


----------



## Jira

^ Looks like Pourpre to me too. Pourpre came with the darker red lacing.


----------



## racheldmd

Thanks saira1214 & jira for helping me identify my City!!!


----------



## meiigy

Girls can help me figure out this color? Which year? Many many thanks!!


----------



## saira1214

09 CGH Poupre. 



meiigy said:


> Girls can help me figure out this color? Which year? Many many thanks!!


----------



## marielis

can you help me to identify this bag. I the colour is a kind of light beige I think

I have no idea whats the name of the bag

thanks a lot


----------



## beachgirl13

Can you please tell me what the name of the color and which bag this is please?
(Im a newbie to Balenciaga


----------



## saira1214

beachgirl13 said:


> Can you please tell me what the name of the color and which bag this is please?
> (Im a newbie to Balenciaga
> View attachment 1423324


 
Nuage City with Giant Rose Gold hardware.


----------



## patza_papatya

Does anyone know this bag "BALENCIAGA Satin Limited Edition Lilac Handbag"??
I found this bag from one website, but not so sure if BAL ever made this style.


----------



## Jira

patza_papatya said:


> Does anyone know this bag "BALENCIAGA Satin Limited Edition Lilac Handbag"??
> I found this bag from one website, but not so sure if BAL ever made this style.



Do you have a picture? Balenciaga did make a few things in satin. Here's a Shoulder in satin:


----------



## patza_papatya

Jira said:


> Do you have a picture? Balenciaga did make a few things in satin. Here's a Shoulder in satin:
> fashionphile.com/includes/images/CD12586/cd12586a.jpg




Oh, Yes I mean this one. I asked a SA from BKK Shop. She said she never hear this one before. But I saw from a website it's look so real. That's y I'm not sure and want you guys help me to identify.

Thx in advance.


----------



## Jira

patza_papatya said:


> Oh, Yes I mean this one. I asked a SA from BKK Shop. She said she never hear this one before. But I saw from a website it's look so real. That's y I'm not sure and want you guys help me to identify.
> 
> Thx in advance.



This style and fabric combo does exist. If you have pictures of the bag in question and would like it authenticated, please post in http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...es-use-format-post-678449-2.html#post19180313


----------



## patza_papatya

Jira said:


> This style and fabric combo does exist. If you have pictures of the bag in question and would like it authenticated, please post in http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...es-use-format-post-678449-2.html#post19180313





Oh ok, and sorry if I posted in wrong forum. I'm very new for TPF.


----------



## beachgirl13

saira1214 said:


> Nuage City with Giant Rose Gold hardware.



THANK YOU!


----------



## less1126

I recently purchased this adorable little Mini Mini Coin Purse from AFF. Ann listed it as Ciel, but I am wondering if it actually is Tempete. The color doesn't really matter to me, I love it either way, just wondering which color it is. What do you think?


----------



## Jira

less1126 said:


> I recently purchased this adorable little Mini Mini Coin Purse from AFF. Ann listed it as Ciel, but I am wondering if it actually is Tempete. The color doesn't really matter to me, I love it either way, just wondering which color it is. What do you think?



Looks like Tempete. Ciel is much lighter.


----------



## less1126

Jira said:


> Looks like Tempete. Ciel is much lighter.





Thanks Jira!


----------



## saba

I bought a balenciaga online for $1299, the description says balenciaga giant slim hobo in black, I got the bag, it is lovely and the color said black but is a little different than exactly black, I am pretty sure it's authentic but wanna double check the year of the model and the exact style of the bag, I'll post pics soon, wud love if someone cud add to my knowledge, I'll post pics tonight frm my computer


----------



## LVixen

Which green and style does this look like, please?


----------



## Jira

LVixen said:


> Which green and style does this look like, please?



It's a 2009 *Pommier* Metro.


----------



## o_luxurious

LVixen said:


> Which green and style does this look like, please?


 
It's a CGH Metro in 09 Pommier.


----------



## LVixen

Jira said:


> It's a 2009 *Pommier* Metro.


 


o_luxurious said:


> It's a CGH Metro in 09 Pommier.


 
THANK YOU ladies! Is the Metro style still in production?


----------



## Jira

LVixen said:


> THANK YOU ladies! Is the Metro style still in production?



I don't think so, but I'm not completely sure. I haven't seen this style in more recent colors.


----------



## o_luxurious

LVixen said:


> THANK YOU ladies! Is the Metro style still in production?


 


Jira said:


> I don't think so, but I'm not completely sure. I haven't seen this style in more recent colors.


 
I agree with *Jira*. I don't think they're making this style anymore. I have only seen it in the 2009 F/W colors.


----------



## saba

I bought a balenciaga online for $1299, the description says balenciaga giant slim hobo in black, I got the bag, it is lovely and the color said black but is a little different than exactly black, I am pretty sure it's authentic but wanna double check the year of the model and the exact style of the bag,wud love if someone cud add to my knowledge.


----------



## Jira

saba said:


> I bought a balenciaga online for $1299, the description says balenciaga giant slim hobo in black, I got the bag, it is lovely and the color said black but is a little different than exactly black, I am pretty sure it's authentic but wanna double check the year of the model and the exact style of the bag,wud love if someone cud add to my knowledge.



Your 2008 Slim looks black to me. Maybe it faded a bit?


----------



## saba

Jira said:


> Your 2008 Slim looks black to me. Maybe it faded a bit?


It's pretty new in condition to be faded. It is black but I was expecting it to be deeper in tone maybe! But thanks I love it, second opinions always help


----------



## belovaldi

Hi, can someone tell me the name of the color and year of this bag?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310324768869&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Much appreciated!


----------



## saira1214

belovaldi said:


> Hi, can someone tell me the name of the color and year of this bag?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310324768869&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Much appreciated!


 
It's hard to tell.  It may be a 08 Ruby (which is what I suspect), or 10 Sang. I'll wait for some other opinions.


----------



## HandbagAngel

belovaldi said:


> Hi, can someone tell me the name of the color and year of this bag?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310324768869&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Much appreciated!


 
I used to own a Ruby but never a Sang.  The color is very like the Ruby I had.  I "think" this Pom Pon is Ruby.


----------



## Radissen

Hi

 Does anybody know this kind of shoulder?
http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/b...95152?pn=68&rt=ssr&search=balenciaga&status=3

Tia


----------



## Radissen

Hi

 Does anybody know this kind of shoulder?
http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/b...95152?pn=68&rt=ssr&search=balenciaga&status=3

Tia


----------



## o_luxurious

belovaldi said:


> Hi, can someone tell me the name of the color and year of this bag?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310324768869&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Much appreciated!


 


saira1214 said:


> It's hard to tell. It may be a 08 Ruby (which is what I suspect), or 10 Sang. I'll wait for some other opinions.


 


HandbagAngel said:


> I used to own a Ruby but never a Sang. The color is very like the Ruby I had. I "think" this Pom Pon is Ruby.


 
I never owned Ruby but I had Pourpre and Sang. I think it could very well be 09 Pourpre. It's too "berry" looking to be Sang, IMO.


----------



## o_luxurious

Radissen said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anybody know this kind of shoulder?
> http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/b...95152?pn=68&rt=ssr&search=balenciaga&status=3
> 
> Tia


 
Looks like an 05 Ivory Shoulder with a Planet (Boobie) attached. FYI, the chain is not manufactured by Balenciaga. It should have a thin leather strap. Perhaps the seller misplaced it and customized it on her own.


----------



## belovaldi

*saira, handbag angel, o_luxurious*.. thanks for your feedback! do you reckon the serial number 197717 203069 would tell anything? anyhow im THIS close to buy the bag, its a beauty!


----------



## saira1214

belovaldi said:


> *saira, handbag angel, o_luxurious*.. thanks for your feedback! do you reckon the serial number 197717 203069 would tell anything? anyhow im THIS close to buy the bag, its a beauty!


 
I thought poupre initially, but the lacing didn't seem dark enough.  If the seller has the white tag that will tell us the year.


----------



## yz3

I was surprised to see a turquoise city on barneys.com today (http://www.barneys.com/Arena-Classic-City/00505012128570,default,pd.html)
I checked 2011 colors and turquoise is not on it... Why there is suddenly a new color? the bright turquoise color dose not look like the 2011 limited turquoise which I saw the color before. Who know what's going on?


----------



## Jira

yz3 said:


> I was surprised to see a turquoise city on barneys.com today (http://www.barneys.com/Arena-Classic-City/00505012128570,default,pd.html)
> I checked 2011 colors and turquoise is not on it... Why there is suddenly a new color? the bright turquoise color dose not look like the 2011 limited turquoise which I saw the color before. Who know what's going on?



I think it's 2011 Bleu Paon. The fall 2011 swatch is here.


----------



## hchung9537

Hello, I was wondering what color this day was?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...cNZEznB4Q%253D

I know it says green.. but is there a different term for it?


----------



## Glasscandy

Hi, I saw these clutches / laptop cases (?) in a Japanese fashion magazine but noticed that the detailing is somewhat different (more masculine and refined) than anything I've seen before... 





is this a new style? Is there a particular name for each? Are they available in stores? Please help me! I'd love one for my iPad... Thank you!


----------



## o_luxurious

hchung9537 said:


> Hello, I was wondering what color this day was?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...cNZEznB4Q%253D
> 
> I know it says green.. but is there a different term for it?


 
Looks like an 08 Vert Thyme SGH Day.


----------



## o_luxurious

Glasscandy said:


> Hi, I saw these clutches / laptop cases (?) in a Japanese fashion magazine but noticed that the detailing is somewhat different (more masculine and refined) than anything I've seen before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this a new style? Is there a particular name for each? Are they available in stores? Please help me! I'd love one for my iPad... Thank you!


 
These are so cute! They look like new styles. I'm not familiar with them, but looks like they're similiar to the Papier style or the Voyage line. The yellow one could be 11 S/S Mimosa, but I'm not sure.


----------



## saleaholic

hi girls! can you please help me identify this bag. somebody wants to sell it to me. there are no cards anymore so i dont know how to identify the bag. looks like a city to me but how come the shoulder strap seems to be shorter than what i thought a city shoulder strap should be. here are the details of the bag:

the silver plate front:        N0754C   115748


                     back:       115748 3444


are there really 2 main zippers that are both lampo in the bag?


i am not sure of the color of the bag but it looks like something like algae green to me.

i tried uploading the pics but i can't seem to upload. will try again later.

thanks!


----------



## HandbagAngel

saleaholic said:


> hi girls! can you please help me identify this bag. somebody wants to sell it to me. there are no cards anymore so i dont know how to identify the bag. looks like a city to me but how come the shoulder strap seems to be shorter than what i thought a city shoulder strap should be. here are the details of the bag:
> 
> the silver plate front:        N0754C   115748
> 
> 
> back:       115748 3444
> 
> 
> are there really 2 main zippers that are both lampo in the bag?
> 
> 
> i am not sure of the color of the bag but it looks like something like algae green to me.
> 
> i tried uploading the pics but i can't seem to upload. will try again later.
> 
> thanks!


 
Please post its pictures to the Authentication thread.  Many bags with the numbers above are fake.


----------



## saleaholic

here are the pics of the bag. thanks!


----------



## HandbagAngel

saleaholic said:


> here are the pics of the bag. thanks!


 
Sorry.  It is fake.


----------



## beauxgoris

Glasscandy said:


> Hi, I saw these clutches / laptop cases (?) in a Japanese fashion magazine but noticed that the detailing is somewhat different (more masculine and refined) than anything I've seen before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this a new style? Is there a particular name for each? Are they available in stores? Please help me! I'd love one for my iPad... Thank you!



I don't know their names - but they are men's clutches or laptop bags. I love the sunglasses in that photo too. Anyone i.d. those?


----------



## ruthfmc

Any idea what year this one is from?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENGIAGA-PARI...H_Handbags&hash=item4840d40c8f#ht_7303wt_1141


----------



## black_reno

I'm not sure if this has been posted before, but what's the name of this bag? 

p/s If this has been discussed previously, I apologise!


----------



## o_luxurious

I don't believe it's a LE, but rather a new style launched by Bal this year, a style called the *Riva*. 
There has been many discussions in the Bal Intel - F/W 2011 thread.

Check out posts 881, 1095, [URL="http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/bal-intel-f-w-2011-a-654152-87.html#post18473160"]1304[/URL], 1401, and 1410 for more colors and different shapes.


----------



## springrabbit

Saw someone carrying a North-South tote with small studs that has similar shape as a weekender - and without a top zipper. It has the usual tassle and mirror. Probably 16" height and 13" width.

Tried to google but could not find it. Anyone knows the name of the tote?

ThanX


----------



## black_reno

Thanks for that! The sales person just told me it was an LE, but I couldn't do a search here without knowing the name 



o_luxurious said:


> I don't believe it's a LE, but rather a new style launched by Bal this year, a style called the *Riva*.
> There has been many discussions in the Bal Intel - F/W 2011 thread.
> 
> Check out posts 881, 1095, [URL="http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/bal-intel-f-w-2011-a-654152-87.html#post18473160"]1304[/URL], 1401, and 1410 for more colors and different shapes.


----------



## pixiejenna

Maybe it was one of their Papier totes which do not have a zipper on top did it look somewhat like this? 
http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...r A4 - Online exclusive Gift/media/8038025601


----------



## pixiejenna

Or possibly this one looks a bit more north south http://www.barneys.com/Papier-Ledger-Tote/00505009941069,default,pd.html


----------



## saira1214

Sunday Tote?


----------



## springrabbit

ThanX Pixiejenna and Saira1214 for the information.

It looked more like Arena Classic, but more North-South and no top zipper and no cross-body strap.

http://www.barneys.com/Arena-Classic-Velo/00505012129133,default,pd.html


----------



## Jira

springrabbit said:


> ThanX Pixiejenna and Saira1214 for the information.
> 
> It looked more like Arena Classic, but more North-South and no top zipper and no cross-body strap.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Arena-Classic-Velo/00505012129133,default,pd.html



Do you see it here? http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-style-reference/

Was it the Cabas tote? (pictured below)


----------



## springrabbit

Yes, Jira ... this is the one i saw. ThanX a lot!

Is this model still available? i love it!


----------



## Jira

springrabbit said:


> Yes, Jira ... this is the one i saw. ThanX a lot!
> 
> Is this model still available? i love it!



No, it was LE I believe. Your best bet is ebay, bonanzle, or one of the resale sites on this list.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Jira said:


> If the City has Y on its metal plate, then it's 2006 Lilac.


 
Thank you so much Jira, I am just seeing your post now.  The Seller never emailed me the pix I requested, so I passed on this bag.  Appreciate your reply so much!


----------



## ieweuyhs

Glasscandy said:


> Hi, I saw these clutches / laptop cases (?) in a Japanese fashion magazine but noticed that the detailing is somewhat different (more masculine and refined) than anything I've seen before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this a new style? Is there a particular name for each? Are they available in stores? Please help me! I'd love one for my iPad... Thank you!



It's the Classic Clip pouch, part of the Men's collection. I believe it was introduced in SS 2011. I think there are two sizes - small (still bigger than a CP) and medium (which should be able to fit an iPad).


----------



## Tina777

Have a "white" first that I bought back in 2006 (4/28/06) but have not been able to find the color name.  The silver plate reads, "N 4696 Y 103208.  The little white card reads, "2006 1 103208 D941T 676.  Can anyone help me?


----------



## springrabbit

Hi Jira : do you know the price of cabas tote?


----------



## o_luxurious

Tina777 said:


> Have a "white" first that I bought back in 2006 (4/28/06) but have not been able to find the color name. The silver plate reads, "N 4696 Y 103208. The little white card reads, "2006 1 103208 D941T 676. Can anyone help me?


 
Unfortunately, Bal doesn't do color coding or have numbers that represent the color. All of those numbers and letters represent the year, style, season and the hardware - not the color.
If it looks white, then it's most likely 06 White. If you can post photos, that might help.


----------



## Tina777

Here is the picture for my 2006 bag. When I first got it, it appeared more off white / eggshell. Can anyone help me?
Thanks!


----------



## o_luxurious

Tina777 said:


> Here is the picture for my 2006 bag. When I first got it, it appeared more off white / eggshell. Can anyone help me?
> Thanks!


 






In this picture, it just looks like white to me.


----------



## susieserb

You see Cameron Diaz sport a Gold Metallic City with CGH.  It is STUNNING with her yellow form fitting dress.

As hard as I tried, I could only come up with this partial pic of the handles.  Does anybody know what year this bag came out?


----------



## Tina777

Your right-I had a hard time capturing the off-white/eggshell color tones.  Prob a "white", and not a "winter white" color.  Thanks for the help! :smile1


----------



## o_luxurious

susieserb said:


> You see Cameron Diaz sport a Gold Metallic City with CGH. It is STUNNING with her yellow form fitting dress.
> 
> As hard as I tried, I could only come up with this partial pic of the handles. Does anybody know what year this bag came out?


 
I know we can only see the handles, but I don't think this bag is authentic because the stitching looks off and Bal never made metallic in gold (only in silver, pewter, bronze, and pink), let alone with CGH. They did make gold patent in 09 but the handles don't look shiny enough to be patent. 

Hopefully others will chime in.


----------



## susieserb

o_luxurious said:


> I know we can only see the handles, but I don't think this bag is authentic because the stitching looks off and Bal never made metallic in gold (only in silver, pewter, bronze, and pink), let alone with CGH. They did make gold patent in 09 but the handles don't look shiny enough to be patent.
> 
> Hopefully others will chime in.



Hummm? The bag didn't look fake on the screen (the slouches were fabulous), my guess is Cameron was carrying the Bronze star dust and the hardware was then not covered (I couldn't zero in on the GH, I ASSumed it was covered.


----------



## Atomik

Hi everyone!! Does this bag look authentic?? don't know if these two pictures are enough:
http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/381791bal1.jpg
http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/998522bal3.jpg

 I would appreciate any advice!! thanks!


----------



## saira1214

o_luxurious said:


> I know we can only see the handles, but I don't think this bag is authentic because the stitching looks off and Bal never made metallic in gold (only in silver, pewter, bronze, and pink), let alone with CGH. They did make gold patent in 09 but the handles don't look shiny enough to be patent.
> 
> Hopefully others will chime in.


 
I agree with *olux*.  Bronze doesn't appear gold at all.  It is a very dark brown-ish color.


----------



## Jira

Atomik said:


> Hi everyone!! Does this bag look authentic?? don't know if these two pictures are enough:
> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/381791bal1.jpg
> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/998522bal3.jpg
> 
> I would appreciate any advice!! thanks!



Hi, please post authentication questions in http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-678449.html. The above pictures are not enough. Additional pics of the bale, rivet, and front/back of the tag are needed.


----------



## lovelygarments

o_luxurious said:


> I know we can only see the handles, but I don't think this bag is authentic because the stitching looks off and* Bal never made metallic in gold (only in silver, pewter, bronze, and pink),* let alone with CGH. They did make gold patent in 09 but the handles don't look shiny enough to be patent.
> 
> Hopefully others will chime in.



Balenciaga did make a gold - it was a limited edition bag, and I have only seen it one time.  I believe that it was from 2004 to 2005.  Decophile had a gold RH part-time.  It was stunning.


----------



## lovelygarments

o_luxurious said:


> I know we can only see the handles, _*but I don't think this bag is authentic because the stitching looks off and Bal never made metallic in gold (only in silver, pewter, bronze, and pink), *_let alone with CGH. They did make gold patent in 09 but the handles don't look shiny enough to be patent.
> 
> Hopefully others will chime in.



Here's the link to Decophile's gold part-time:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...bbags-pictures-only-37346-29.html#post3491418


----------



## o_luxurious

lovelygarments said:


> Here's the link to Decophile's gold part-time:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...bbags-pictures-only-37346-29.html#post3491418


 
Oh wow, that's stunning! Didn't know that. Thanks for the link, Kay! I stand corrected.


----------



## lovelygarments

o_luxurious said:


> Oh wow, that's stunning! Didn't know that. Thanks for the link, Kay! I stand corrected.



o_luxurious - the reason that I remember Decophile's bag is that I was in lust for that bag!  And I couldn't ever find one.  LOL!

I learn new things about Bbags all the time.  It is a continuing learning process.  I still refer to some of my bags by the wrong years - I get confused.    The PF Bal girls correct me when I do it!


----------



## lvsweetness

was wondering what color this is? i bought it a few months ago and the listing said sanguine, but i'm not so sure- ive noticed some sanguines are a much more vivid red. help! thanks in advance


----------



## o_luxurious

lvsweetness said:


> was wondering what color this is? i bought it a few months ago and the listing said sanguine, but i'm not so sure- ive noticed some sanguines are a much more vivid red. help! thanks in advance


 
Looks like Sanguine to me. Sanguine has some brown undertones.


----------



## lvsweetness

o_luxurious said:


> Looks like Sanguine to me. Sanguine has some brown undertones.



thank you luxurious


----------



## minababe

Hey guys,
yesterday I was at a store in my city who sells balenciaga bags.
I felt in love with the silver giant work. it had an amazing colour. 
it must be a 2011 colour because they only have the newest ones. 
I asked for the colour she said a blueish colour (I think she doesn't know the original name) so she said a blue shade, to me it def looks like a grey. but just beautiful and perfect.
does anyone know the name of this colour?

You are my only chance to find it.

thanks a lot!!


----------



## shamrock0421

It sounds like Ardoise to me.


----------



## RainbowDash

Hi ladies,

I am brand new to Purse Forum and am seeking your expertise before making my first Balenciaga bag purchase.

I spotted these pictures on Elin Kling's blog and would die to know what Balenciaga bag this is and if it is still available? I have always steered clear of Balenciaga in favour of other brands, but this black suede is just to die for!! 

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated! Hopefully the pictures are embedded properly.


----------



## Butterfly060207

*Hi Ladies,

Is it possible to determine the colour and year of the courier bag from these photos?  Unfortunately I do not have the year tag for it.  All feedbacks would be greatly appreciated.   
















Thanking all in advance.

with kind regards,
Butterfly060207

:help:                                                 :tpfrox:


*


----------



## saira1214

RainbowDash said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am brand new to Purse Forum and am seeking your expertise before making my first Balenciaga bag purchase.
> 
> I spotted these pictures on Elin Kling's blog and would die to know what Balenciaga bag this is and if it is still available? I have always steered clear of Balenciaga in favour of other brands, but this black suede is just to die for!!
> 
> Any help with this would be greatly appreciated! Hopefully the pictures are embedded properly.


 
I looks like a 2010 Black Suede First.  It may be a City but it is looking small to me for some reason.  I know the Suede definitely came in City and Work sizes but I don't know if they came in the first.


----------



## LuckyLisa

saira1214 said:


> I looks like a 2010 Black Suede First.  It may be a City but it is looking small to me for some reason.  I know the Suede definitely came in City and Work sizes but I don't know if they came in the first.



Could it be a town? Looks like the strap doubled up.


----------



## saira1214

LuckyLisa said:


> Could it be a town? Looks like the strap doubled up.


 Good call.  It likely is.


----------



## RainbowDash

saira1214 said:


> Good call.  It likely is.



Thank you for your help ID'ing the bag! 

If it is the Town, I think I would much prefer the City, but in that same black suede regular hardware combo. 

Do either of you ladies know if this would still be available if it's from their 2010 collection or have I completely missed the boat on this one?


----------



## mere girl

RainbowDash said:


> Thank you for your help ID'ing the bag!
> 
> If it is the Town, I think I would much prefer the City, but in that same black suede regular hardware combo.
> 
> Do either of you ladies know if this would still be available if it's from their 2010 collection or have I completely missed the boat on this one?


 Bal London have the black suede City in stock if this is any help to you? The suede bags have pewter coloured hardware and are _gorgeous_!


----------



## RainbowDash

mere girl said:


> Bal London have the black suede City in stock if this is any help to you? The suede bags have pewter coloured hardware and are _gorgeous_!



Amaze, thank you!! 

I'm in NYC, so maybe I should try my luck here first and if nothing comes up, I will certainly be contacting the London store. Thanks again.


----------



## drati

Looks like 06 grey that has maybe faded a little (notice how the back of the mirror is somewhat darker). I have the same bag, gorgeous.



Butterfly060207 said:


> *Hi Ladies,
> 
> Is it possible to determine the colour and year of the courier bag from these photos?  Unfortunately I do not have the year tag for it.  All feedbacks would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanking all in advance.
> 
> with kind regards,
> Butterfly060207
> 
> :help:                                                 :tpfrox:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Butterfly060207

drati said:


> Looks like 06 grey that has maybe faded a little (notice how the back of the mirror is somewhat darker). I have the same bag, gorgeous.



*Thanks a bunch drati for your feedback.  I did a research in the colour thread and I also thought that it could be 06 grey/gris fonce.  Do you happen to know if chevre leather was used for this courier bag too or was it agneau?  The leather on this courier is amazingly soft*. 
*Have a great weekend!

**kind regards,
Butterfly060207

                                                         :tpfrox:


*


----------



## drati

chevre. 



Butterfly060207 said:


> *Thanks a bunch drati for your feedback.  I did a research in the colour thread and I also thought that it could be 06 grey/gris fonce.  Do you happen to know if chevre leather was used for this courier bag too or was it agneau?  The leather on this courier is amazingly soft*.
> *Have a great weekend!
> 
> **kind regards,
> Butterfly060207
> 
> :tpfrox:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## minababe

shamrock0421 said:


> It sounds like Ardoise to me.




yay!! thanks a lot !!


----------



## shamrock0421

Glad to help.
Maybe do a search in the threads for "Ardoise" - you'll find pictures and can see if it looks similar to what you saw.



minababe said:


> yay!! thanks a lot !!


----------



## adore.123

Hi, 

Just bought this bag and was told this is from 2009 but I don't think so as it comes with 4 feet. Have a feeling this is cherve leather and from 2007 as e leather looks thick and smooshy. What do you ladies think this bag is from which year and cherve or agnea leather?


----------



## drati

^^^ Looks like s/s 07 and yes, chevre, to me. 

There was anthra in s/s 07, the first year GGH was introduced. Next season with anthra was f/w 08 but in that season the back pocket of the mirror was dropped so your bag must be from an earlier season. 09 part times also no longer have feet.


----------



## adore.123

drati said:


> ^^^ Looks like s/s 07 and yes, chevre, to me.
> 
> There was anthra in s/s 07, the first year GGH was introduced. Next season with anthra was f/w 08 but in that season the back pocket of the mirror was dropped so your bag must be from an earlier season. 09 part times also no longer have feet.



Thanks Drati for confirming my thots !


----------



## Sabinalynn

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Gian...429?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256593f595

Can someone Id this color? Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

Sabinalynn said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Gian...429?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256593f595
> 
> Can someone Id this color? Thanks!


 
It's Coral Vermillion.


----------



## ladylucas94

gigi615 said:


> *Girls....*
> *please help me identify this Balenciaga bag!*
> 
> 
> *Okay, you guys are going to die when you see this bag!*
> 
> *All these years my mom has been telling me she had this amazing "vintage" Balenciaga bag in her storage (which she never goes to)...*
> 
> *I've never paid any attention even though we've been collecting all the recent years bags in an array of colors..  *
> *anyway, she finally gave me the bag and boy I was DEFINITELY missing out!  *
> 
> *I can either try and sell it on ebay or keep it all for myself.. but, I'm too scared to use it.. ..it's too gorgeous! This belongs in a B bag museum.*
> 
> *Here are the details..*
> *it's definitely not a first bag because it doesn't have the O rings on each side and no strap.. *
> 
> *It's more like a "city" bag would be back in the day just not as big....but, much bigger than the first..*
> 
> *It's got the same tassled zip front (deep front pocket), inside sewn on leather patch with*
> *Le Dix (first line)*
> *Balenciaga (second line)*
> *Paris (third line)*
> *in gold, made in the softest most melt in your hands buttery leather you'll ever feel.. *
> *It's dark chocolate brown, flat brass, tassled sides (they hang the way the tassles would on todays city bag)*
> *and a magnetic snap closure!!!.... please someone identify this Le Dix bag!*
> 
> *My mom says she has the receipt, original tags and even the original dustbag, but of course somewhere in storage (not with the bag)....unfortunately...*
> 
> *She bought it at Barneys NY on her trip to NYC in late 2000...she remembers it was fall either sept, oct or nov..?? and they were very limited...first season?? has to be..but, what model..le dix??*
> 
> *Someone, anyone help.. I'd love to know what style this was called... *
> *I'll post pics...*


 Ok so plz post pic I can tell u if its real by tags and texture ok if its real u keep it! its worth $$


----------



## NYCavalier

ladylucas94 said:


> Ok so plz post pic I can tell u if its real by tags and texture ok if its real u keep it! its worth $$



That post is from 2007 and the member is banned.


----------



## farrahmelanie

Hi, 

Can anyone help me identify what color this is?
thank you, 
FMF

seller: opulentdreams

Item No.: 260820151342

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-B...H_Handbags&hash=item3cba17ac2e#ht_2073wt_1141


----------



## drati

Looks like f/w 05 caramel.

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-colors-by-season/2005-pre-fall-141731.html#post2975185



farrahmelanie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help me identify what color this is?
> thank you,
> FMF
> 
> seller: opulentdreams
> 
> Item No.: 260820151342
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-B...H_Handbags&hash=item3cba17ac2e#ht_2073wt_1141


----------



## saira1214

farrahmelanie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help me identify what color this is?
> thank you,
> FMF
> 
> seller: opulentdreams
> 
> Item No.: 260820151342
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-B...H_Handbags&hash=item3cba17ac2e#ht_2073wt_1141


 
I agree with *Drati *that is is 05  Caramel.


----------



## farrahmelanie

thank you both! :  )


----------



## minababe

can you tell me what kind of colour galet looks like?
is it a nude or beige or green or grey colour? I saw pics of a city and it looks different in every picture. so maybe you can tell me how the colour looks in real life.

thanks a lot!


----------



## HandbagAngel

minababe said:


> can you tell me what kind of colour galet looks like?
> is it a nude or beige or green or grey colour? I saw pics of a city and it looks different in every picture. so maybe you can tell me how the colour looks in real life.
> 
> thanks a lot!


 
Galet is warm grey with a little beige undertone.  It is also called "Pebble" which IMO describes it very appropriately.  Yes, Galet is very hard to photo.  Galet is one of the very few colors I love in the recent couple years.


----------



## agirlandheryarn

Hi everyone,  I don't post often, but I have been devouring all of the information and beautiful pics for a while now.  I am starting a new job soon and came to PF in search of a new bag to carry to work.  After finding Balenciaga, the search was over.  After some serious thought, I purchased this:

http://www.barneys.com/Papier-A4/00505012142798,default,pd.html

It hasn't arrived yet.  It should be here in a couple days and I can hardly wait!

  The trouble is, after researching the Balenciaga threads, including the color reference threads, I can not place the year or the color of this bag.  I mean I know it's red (an awesome red), but since I'm a Balenciaga newbie, that's all I know for sure.  Can someone help me distinctly ID this bag season?  I'm assuming it's 2011.

Also, The Papier doesn't seem to be very popular here on PF, I hope it's beautiful in person and great for every day use!

Lori

Lori


----------



## agirlandheryarn

agirlandheryarn said:


> Hi everyone,  I don't post often, but I have been devouring all of the information and beautiful pics for a while now.  I am starting a new job soon and came to PF in search of a new bag to carry to work.  After finding Balenciaga, the search was over.  After some serious thought, I purchased this:
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Papier-A4/00505012142798,default,pd.html
> 
> It hasn't arrived yet.  It should be here in a couple days and I can hardly wait!
> 
> The trouble is, after researching the Balenciaga threads, including the color reference threads, I can not place the year or the color of this bag.  I mean I know it's red (an awesome red), but since I'm a Balenciaga newbie, that's all I know for sure.  Can someone help me distinctly ID this bag season?  I'm assuming it's 2011.
> 
> Also, The Papier doesn't seem to be very popular here on PF, I hope it's beautiful in person and great for every day use!
> 
> Lori
> 
> Lori


Anyone?  I think it's supposed to arrive tomorrow, so I'll take pics and post this question somewhere else.

Then again, maybe this is just such a ridiculously dumb question that it shouldn't be dignified with a response . . . . .   Gosh I hope not.  I'll learn, I promise.


----------



## saira1214

I'm not as familiar with the Papier colors.  I think they have basic names like Red, Green, Yellow etc. because the colors are different than the moto line.  I'll wait for someone else to chime in.


----------



## oreo713

Hi! Does anyone have an idea what color red this bag is? Thank you!!!!


Originally Posted by redskater   
tags and leather look good, the seller has sold authentic bals in the past. It would be nice to see a rivet just to confirm.  

Originally Posted by mmd1313  AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA ************f0000]RED[/COLOR] ************f0000]CHEVRE[/COLOR] LEATHER XL DAY HOBO BAG 
Hi, I&#8217;m bidding on this and I think it&#8217;s ok. Could you please authenticate this before I bid any higher?  Thank you
Seller: authentic.lv
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...torefresh=true


----------



## saira1214

oreo713 said:


> Hi! Does anyone have an idea what color red this bag is? Thank you!!!!
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by redskater
> tags and leather look good, the seller has sold authentic bals in the past. It would be nice to see a rivet just to confirm.
> 
> Originally Posted by mmd1313  AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA ************f0000]RED[/COLOR] ************f0000]CHEVRE[/COLOR] LEATHER XL DAY HOBO BAG
> Hi, Im bidding on this and I think its ok. Could you please authenticate this before I bid any higher?  Thank you
> Seller: authentic.lv
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...torefresh=true


 
The listing has been removed.


----------



## oreo713

saira1214 said:


> The listing has been removed.


 
Thank you, Saira.  I will assume that it was not authentic.  Better safe than sorry.  I love the Purse Forum!


----------



## saira1214

oreo713 said:


> Thank you, Saira.  I will assume that it was not authentic.  Better safe than sorry.  I love the Purse Forum!


 
No problem!


----------



## 2shai_

Can anyone confirm if this bag is Sandstone? It says sandstone on the listing but the color also seems more yellow toned close to mastic. Thank you!

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Chevre-Leather-Giant-Hobo-Bag-GGH-Sandstone-/390334118072?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae1b9f8b8


----------



## REREsaurus

2shai_ said:


> Can anyone confirm if this bag is Sandstone? It says sandstone on the listing but the color also seems more yellow toned close to mastic. Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Chev...072?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae1b9f8b8



Isn't 07 Sandstone and Mastic the same color? It looks like Sandstone to me, gorg!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

REREsaurus said:


> Isn't 07 Sandstone and Mastic the same color? It looks like Sandstone to me, gorg!


no they are similar but  slightly different ...mastic is more yellow !


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

2shai_ said:


> Can anyone confirm if this bag is Sandstone? It says sandstone on the listing but the color also seems more yellow toned close to mastic. Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Chev...072?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae1b9f8b8


 it is very hard to tell...but it looks like mastic to me(as i pmed you  xoxo


----------



## sanz

Hi all, could you please identify this bag for me?







thank you in advance


----------



## saira1214

sanz said:


> Hi all, could you please identify this bag for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you in advance


 Looks like a 10 Outremer City that is unzipped. Hope that helps!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

My Guess was Pourpe But a lovely TPFer said maybe Sang? Any guesses out there? THX!  My first red bag EVER so of course my first red Bal!
http://fashionphile.com/product_detail.php?product_id=14255


----------



## 2shai_

It looks like 09 Sanguine to me. Lovely color!



BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> My Guess was Pourpe But a lovely TPFer said maybe Sang? Any guesses out there? THX!  My first red bag EVER so of course my first red Bal!
> http://fashionphile.com/product_detail.php?product_id=14255


----------



## Livia1

sanz said:


> Hi all, could you please identify this bag for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you in advance





saira1214 said:


> Looks like a 10 Outremer City that is unzipped. Hope that helps!



Must be a PT because it has a seam in the middle


----------



## saira1214

Livia1 said:


> Must be a PT because it has a seam in the middle


 
Ooops, I didn't even notice that. Good catch!


----------



## riry

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> My Guess was Pourpe But a lovely TPFer said maybe Sang? Any guesses out there? THX!  My first red bag EVER so of course my first red Bal!
> http://fashionphile.com/product_detail.php?product_id=14255


 
I just saw this Flat Clutch yesterday! Went to the Fashionphile store to check out their 2010 Black RH city, and spent some time with this Flat Clutch, too. It's definitely Sanguine. The pictures aren't accurate at all. I was carrying my Sanguine RH City and this Clutch is 100% for sure Sanguine as well.

I almost bought this one- it's a beauty. Totally minty-mint. Color saturation is beautiful and the leather is soft/yummy. 

You're going to love this Sanguine Flat Clutch! Congrats!!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

riry said:


> I just saw this Flat Clutch yesterday! Went to the Fashionphile store to check out their 2010 Black RH city, and spent some time with this Flat Clutch, too. It's definitely Sanguine. The pictures aren't accurate at all. I was carrying my Sanguine RH City and this Clutch is 100% for sure Sanguine as well.
> 
> I almost bought this one- it's a beauty. Totally minty-mint. Color saturation is beautiful and the leather is soft/yummy.
> 
> You're going to love this Sanguine Flat Clutch! Congrats!!



Thank you! I have never seen this color irl, can you explain it to me? Or just give me the link to a pic that most accurately shows the true color? TIA


----------



## riry

^^^ Sanguine is one of my favorite colors. I have been wearing my Sanguine RH City everyday for the past several weeks. It's a rich, brick-red. I have many, MANY Red Bals (Sang, Rouge Theatre, 07 Tomato, Rouille, and Sanguine), and Sanguine is the only one I actually wear. It goes with everything and is so pretty. 

Here's a thread from a fellow Sanguine-lover (I think her Sanguine bag count is now up to 4). You can see a pretty accurate depiction of the color in her pics:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/sanguine-heaven-my-happiest-reveal-680800.html


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

riry said:


> ^^^ Sanguine is one of my favorite colors. I have been wearing my Sanguine RH City everyday for the past several weeks. It's a rich, brick-red. I have many, MANY Red Bals (Sang, Rouge Theatre, 07 Tomato, Rouille, and Sanguine), and Sanguine is the only one I actually wear. It goes with everything and is so pretty.
> 
> Here's a thread from a fellow Sanguine-lover (I think her Sanguine bag count is now up to 4). You can see a pretty accurate depiction of the color in her pics:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/sanguine-heaven-my-happiest-reveal-680800.html



Thank you Riry! You are my hero, I have been wondering about this clutch for about a week now! Just 2 more wuestions? How is the distressing on the clutch and between hrh's city and EC, which is more accurate to the color of my new FHC? Thanks again! I am so excited, my first RED!


----------



## riry

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Thank you Riry! You are my hero, I have been wondering about this clutch for about a week now! Just 2 more wuestions? How is the distressing on the clutch and between hrh's city and EC, which is more accurate to the color of my new FHC? Thanks again! I am so excited, my first RED!


 
I would say that the color of your new FHC is much closer to hrh's EC. It's vibrant and rich, but still manages to be somewhat neutral. The texture is very similar to her EC as well. It's not wrinkly, but it's not really smooth, either. More of a marbling effect (but the marbling is saturated, not like the light veins you see on some bags). Thick, soft leather. 

Your FHC is so buttery soft and smooth! I carried it around the store for several minutes because I didn't want to let it go. I would give it a 10/10 in all areas. Just beautiful.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

riry said:


> I would say that the color of your new FHC is much closer to hrh's EC. It's vibrant and rich, but still manages to be somewhat neutral. The texture is very similar to her EC as well. It's not wrinkly, but it's not really smooth, either. More of a marbling effect (but the marbling is saturated, not like the light veins you see on some bags). Thick, soft leather.
> 
> Your FHC is so buttery soft and smooth! I carried it around the store for several minutes because I didn't want to let it go. I would give it a 10/10 in all areas. Just beautiful.


 Thank you so much for all your help rir, I am super excited about this one!


----------



## MAGJES

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Thank you so much for all your help rir, I am super excited about this one!


 
Can't wait to see what you think of Sanguine!
When will it arrive?


----------



## sanz

Livia1 said:


> Must be a PT because it has a seam in the middle



yea, that what I thought because I don't think City's shoulder strap is that long. Thanks for your help!


----------



## saira1214

sanz said:


> yea, that what I thought because I don't think City's shoulder strap is that long. Thanks for your help!


 


sanz said:


> Hi all, could you please identify this bag for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you in advance





> Looks like a 10 Outremer City that is unzipped. Hope that helps!


 
Hey! What am I, chopped liver?


----------



## riry

saira1214 said:


> Hey! What am I, chopped liver?


----------



## saira1214

riry said:


>


----------



## Livia1

saira1214 said:


> Hey! What am I, chopped liver?







Awww, sweet saira. You're anything but ...


----------



## saira1214

Livia1 said:


> Awww, sweet saira. You're anything but ...


 
Thanks, lovely!!


----------



## Winiebean

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BALENCIAGA-Chevre-Leather-Soft-Purple-Twiggy-Bag-TPFer-/38145894

Hi guys anyone know anything about this bag, ie yr color etc??


----------



## redskater

Winiebean said:


> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BALENCIAGA-Chevre-Leather-Soft-Purple-Twiggy-Bag-TPFer-/38145894
> 
> Hi guys anyone know anything about this bag, ie yr color etc??



looks like a very faded 07 violet twiggy to me.


----------



## AudreyHolly

Hi ladies,could someone please ID this Balenciaga color and year for me?Thanks in advance
http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...006439&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## adore.123

hi, can someone help to id this color, year and leather? The bag looks washed bright blue or turquoise but somehow the inner tag, mirror and price tag are saying otherwise. The leather looks thick and chewy and not v distressed, though it comes with feet and mirror has back pocket like my other cherve 07 part time, the leather seem to be different. Any idea anyone??


----------



## jason_168*123

PLEASE HELP ME IDENTIFY WHAT MODEL IS THIS? YEAR? COLOR? ETC. ANY DETAILS PERTAINING TO THIS BAG WILL BE HIGHLY APPRECIATED. SORRY, IM 100% CLUELESS OF BALENCIAGA.

http://betbet041207.multiply.com/photos/album/76/BALENCIAGA#photo=1


----------



## Lola2010

Hi Ladies, is anyone able to tell me if this bag is authentic Balenciaga City? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270790218897&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Many thanks!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Lola2010 said:


> Hi Ladies, is anyone able to tell me if this bag is authentic Balenciaga City? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270790218897&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Many thanks!


 hi and welcome to tpf ...please post your auth. question here
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-use-format-post-678449-306.html#post19582787


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

adore.123 said:


> hi, can someone help to id this color, year and leather? The bag looks washed bright blue or turquoise but somehow the inner tag, mirror and price tag are saying otherwise. The leather looks thick and chewy and not v distressed, though it comes with feet and mirror has back pocket like my other cherve 07 part time, the leather seem to be different. Any idea anyone??


it is a 2008 1 turquoise gsh pt , they still had feet and pocket on the mirror


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

jason_168*123 said:


> PLEASE HELP ME IDENTIFY WHAT MODEL IS THIS? YEAR? COLOR? ETC. ANY DETAILS PERTAINING TO THIS BAG WILL BE HIGHLY APPRECIATED. SORRY, IM 100% CLUELESS OF BALENCIAGA.
> 
> http://betbet041207.multiply.com/photos/album/76/BALENCIAGA#photo=1


 hi...it looks like a tempete giant silver work from 2009 collection


----------



## LuvAllBags

Can anyone help identify? It's listed as a City, but doesn't look like one. 
I have never seen the separated interior like this, and it is obviously older due to the pocket on the back of the mirror. TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370529771574&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_922


----------



## HandbagAngel

LuvAllBags said:


> Can anyone help identify? It's listed as a City, but doesn't look like one.
> I have never seen the separated interior like this, and it is obviously older due to the pocket on the back of the mirror. TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...9771574&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_922


 
This style is called Afternoon which I believe was discontinuted since 2007.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HandbagAngel said:


> This style is called Afternoon which I believe was discontinuted since 2007.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## foxyqt

Hi all! Quick question, is Ashley's bag a Velo or Town?


----------



## LuckyLisa

foxyqt said:


> Hi all! Quick question, is Ashley's bag a Velo or Town?



I just tried on my town and velo, and it looks like a Velo to me.


----------



## saira1214

foxyqt said:


> Hi all! Quick question, is Ashley's bag a Velo or Town?



Its a Velo.


----------



## foxyqt

*LuckyLisa *& *saira1214*; thanks ladies!


----------



## Nina1612

Just a quick question: Is this color MILITAIRE??? 

Because I saw a wonderful suede city- the color was tdf and I don`t know the name. It was like grey, blue, brown... a bit like sludge. And know the SA sent me this picture of their velo, but I think it could also be Militaire..?


----------



## saira1214

Nina1612 said:


> Just a quick question: Is this color MILITAIRE???
> 
> Because I saw a wonderful suede city- the color was tdf and I don`t know the name. It was like grey, blue, brown... a bit like sludge. And know the SA sent me this picture of their velo, but I think it could also be Militaire..?


That does not look like Militare to me.  Militare is a light green color.  The picture you have attached looks grey. That must be a new color for 2011.


----------



## Nina1612

saira1214 said:


> That does not look like Militare to me.  Militare is a light green color.  The picture you have attached looks grey. That must be a new color for 2011.


 

Thanks alot! In the meantime the SA answered: it`s gris voncé.


----------



## Kalikina

Hi, I've attached a photo of a handbag that should be Balenciaga (hopefully it is not a fake)  :wondering  Can someone tell me the name of it?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## clarimond

I think it's called "Folder" not familiar with this style though. The color might be Pommier from 09? I don't think it was released in 2007 so can't be Vert Gazon. 


Kalikina said:


> Hi, I've attached a photo of a handbag that should be Balenciaga (hopefully it is not a fake)  :wondering  Can someone tell me the name of it?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## kizmit

can anyone identify the year/color of the balenciaga parttime?
many thanks!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-use-format-post-678449-335.html#post19661517


----------



## kizmit

Hi Ladies,
I have a balenciaga work and I would like to know if it is a 2007 (chevre) or 2008 agneau?  any ideas?  I just had it authenticated.
many thanks!!

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m585/docserpa/IMG_1395.jpg
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m585/docserpa/IMG_1377.jpg
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m585/docserpa/IMG_1375.jpg
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m585/docserpa/IMG_1302.jpg
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m585/docserpa/IMG_1296.jpg


----------



## kizmit

kizmit said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have a balenciaga work and I would like to know if it is a 2007 (chevre) or 2008 agneau?  any ideas?  I just had it authenticated.
> many thanks!!
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m585/docserpa/IMG_1395.jpg
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m585/docserpa/IMG_1377.jpg
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m585/docserpa/IMG_1375.jpg
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m585/docserpa/IMG_1302.jpg
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m585/docserpa/IMG_1296.jpg



oops, wrong quote!  sorry


----------



## kizmit

kizmit said:


> can anyone identify the year/color of the balenciaga parttime?
> many thanks!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-use-format-post-678449-335.html#post19661517



I can't tell if it is a 2008 S/S sky blue (the leather is really nice)
or a 2009 blue layette!?
help!!
thanks!!


----------



## AudreyHolly

Trying again...could someone please ID the color of this Balenciaga for me?Thanks a lot!
http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...006439&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## HandbagAngel

AudreyHolly said:


> Trying again...could someone please ID the color of this Balenciaga for me?Thanks a lot!
> http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...006439&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


 
This color is 2007 S/S Natural.


----------



## AudreyHolly

HandbagAngel said:


> This color is 2007 S/S Natural.



Thanks a lot HandbagAngel!


----------



## marmic

Hi,

Could someone identify the color and year of this bag? Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320744725962&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Sabinalynn

I just purchased this GGH black work..can anyone ID the year?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120762645984&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

TIA!


----------



## Jira

Sabinalynn said:


> I just purchased this GGH black work..can anyone ID the year?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120762645984&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> TIA!



Does the back of the mirror have a pocket? If so, it's S/S 08 or earlier. I can't narrow it down more than that.


----------



## Jira

marmic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone identify the color and year of this bag? Thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320744725962&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Looks like S/S 09 Automne.


----------



## Sabinalynn

Jira said:


> Does the back of the mirror have a pocket? If so, it's S/S 08 or earlier. I can't narrow it down more than that.


hmmm im not sure because I just won it and Im waiting for it to arrive..thanks so much! I will let ask again and post more pics when it arrives.
thanks!


----------



## Sabinalynn

Jira said:


> Does the back of the mirror have a pocket? If so, it's S/S 08 or earlier. I can't narrow it down more than that.


It has no pocket she said..so it woul be fall 08 or after?


----------



## saira1214

Sabinalynn said:


> It has no pocket she said..so it woul be fall 08 or after?


 When I first saw it I thought 09, 10 leather is more distressed.


----------



## Sabinalynn

saira1214 said:


> When I first saw it I thought 09, 10 leather is more distressed.



Ok thanks! She said it was bought a couple years ago, so it is probably 09, but I've owned 09 blacks and this one seems a lot softer and squishier. Was 08 more like Chevre? I've heard that 08 was more like 07..


----------



## marmic

Thanks Jira!


----------



## sara cc

saw this b bag on mytheresa, in website description, the designer color name is "Arena Argent Mat/Stringa Cera".
please help to ID this colour... looks like 11' atlantique or maybe anthracite????


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^I think that's the Argent Fonce or the Dark Metallic Silver colour. It's like Anthracite but metallic.


----------



## sara cc

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^I think that's the Argent Fonce or the Dark Metallic Silver colour. It's like Anthracite but metallic.



thanks so much for the quick reply. :]


----------



## ieweuyhs

sara cc said:


> thanks so much for the quick reply. :]



You're welcome. I just happened to read this thread earlier, hence I knew the answer.


----------



## Marlina

Can anyone identify this Balenciaga for me ?
I think it's an old model. Anyone know it's name and price ?


----------



## ohlalah

Hi, I think you can get more help from the experts if you post it here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html


----------



## Marlina

ohlalah said:


> Hi, I think you can get more help from the experts if you post it here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html


 
Thks Dear..will do that ! Muckes !!


----------



## Marlina




----------



## Marlina

Hi guys ,
Need help identifying this beauty. This is my 1st Balenciage bag.
Got it at a hugh discount. I loved it the moment I saw this bag and grabbed it. Thing is , I'm not too familiar with Balenciaga. Can anyone help me ? Plus do they have a serial number somewhere in the bag ?






















I'm not too sure if this ring can be open . There's a clasp for a shoulder handle as well. I'm wondering if I can actually open the rings and attach it to the clasp.Advise needed very badly !

I got it during a sale and there was a mad rush , so the SA was busy attending to everybody else


----------



## Marlina

I end up on page 265 when I post it ; (


----------



## Marlina

Marlina said:


> Can anyone identify this Balenciaga for me ?
> I think it's an old model. Anyone know it's name and price ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pls click on link if you can help me.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784-265.html
> 
> I'm not too sure which thread to go to


----------



## redskater

^^^looks like a variation of the "Lune".  this one looks more east/west than the ones I'm familiar with.  Since I haven't seen this one IRL I'm not sure but usually there is a serial # underneath the leather tag.


----------



## Marlina

redskater said:


> ^^^looks like a variation of the "Lune". this one looks more east/west than the ones I'm familiar with. Since I haven't seen this one IRL I'm not sure but usually there is a serial # underneath the leather tag.


 
Thks redskater,
I don't have a leather tag. Just a mirror attached to it which is removable. 
The code on the card states : 2009 1 192914 DFE1G.


----------



## redskater

Marlina said:


> Thks redskater,
> I don't have a leather tag. Just a mirror attached to it which is removable.
> The code on the card states : 2009 1 192914 DFE1G.



I can see a leather tag sewn inside the bag, can you lift it up?


----------



## belovaldi

Hi, can anyone id this color & year? Unfortunately there is no card. TIA!











in comparison with 2008 (?) pink


----------



## redskater

belovaldi said:


> Hi, can anyone id this color & year? Unfortunately there is no card. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in comparison with 2008 (?) pink



metal tag suggests it's spring/summer 08 magenta,  your day looks like bubblegum.


----------



## Marlina

redskater said:


> I can see a leather tag sewn inside the bag, can you lift it up?


 
Oh..I didn't realise it cld be lifted. I thought it was sewn all the way. HAHAHA. Anyways, I found it.





Any idea what color this is ? It's kinda bluish hue. 
And thks for the Lune clue. I think it's a Lune Moon bag.


----------



## CarolineHermes

Does anyone know what colour this is? It looks to light to be evergreen or?


----------



## sa11480

hello, everybody~~~ i am new to balenciaga..... i'm planning to buy this bag, but not sure if it's the real thing..... can anyone help identify the style and year of the bag? thank you very much!!!


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^It's a Bleu Roi Sunday Twist (Medium, probably).

The "Twist" refers to the coloured ribbons at the side, which were added to the regular Sunday tote as part of a new series? last year (and this year too, it seems).


----------



## jason_168*123

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> hi...it looks like a tempete giant silver work from 2009 collection


 


thanks very much sis!!


----------



## sa11480

ieweuyhs said:


> ^^It's a Bleu Roi Sunday Twist (Medium, probably).
> 
> The "Twist" refers to the coloured ribbons at the side, which were added to the regular Sunday tote as part of a new series? last year (and this year too, it seems).



thank you very much~~~ and i wonder if you know around how much this bag costs, both in medium and large? thank you so much!!!~~


----------



## chungwan

Hi,
Please help me identify this bag. 
TIA


----------



## belovaldi

redskater said:


> metal tag suggests it's spring/summer 08 magenta,  your day looks like bubblegum.



thankyou redskater!!

do you mind helping me id another one?

is it a day/hobo? and what color/year?

TIA


----------



## ieweuyhs

sa11480 said:


> thank you very much~~~ and i wonder if you know around how much this bag costs, both in medium and large? thank you so much!!!~~



Sorry, but I'm not too sure.


----------



## lvsweetness

hi, i was wondering what color this is?

did balenciaga ever have a "vintage pink" color? 

thanks

link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWT-AUTH-BALENCIAGA-VINTAGE-PINK-LEATHER-XL-WORK-TOTE-BAG/38988419


----------



## saira1214

lvsweetness said:


> hi, i was wondering what color this is?
> 
> did balenciaga ever have a "vintage pink" color?
> 
> thanks
> 
> link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWT-AUTH-BALENCIAGA-VINTAGE-PINK-LEATHER-XL-WORK-TOTE-BAG/38988419


 
It is Viex Rose (Old Rose).


----------



## saira1214

belovaldi said:


> thankyou redskater!!
> 
> do you mind helping me id another one?
> 
> is it a day/hobo? and what color/year?
> 
> TIA


 
 I can't tell from that picture, maybe Tomato?


----------



## saira1214

chungwan said:


> Hi,
> Please help me identify this bag.
> TIA


It can't tell whether it is 09 Praline or Sahara.  It is a Giant Covered City though.


----------



## lvsweetness

saira1214 said:


> It is Viex Rose (Old Rose).



ooh okay thank you so much!


----------



## chungwan

Please help a B.Bag newbie to identify this bag. What is the name and color? Which season? 
TIA!!!


----------



## chungwan

saira1214 said:


> It can't tell whether it is 09 Praline or Sahara.  It is a Giant Covered City though.





THANK YOU!!!


----------



## saira1214

There is a Sahra on ****** right now.  The ID was already made as 09 Praline (more likely) or Sahara GCH City.


----------



## chungwan

saira1214 said:


> There is a Sahra on ****** right now.  The ID was already made as 09 Praline (more likely) or Sahara GCH City.



Thanks for the feedback but I couldn't seem to find it. I went to the following two ****** links but didn't see it. 


http://stores.ebay.com/******

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-balenciaga-c-22_24.html


----------



## Dopey1030

chungwan said:


> Thanks for the feedback but I couldn't seem to find it. I went to the following two ****** links but didn't see it.
> 
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/******
> 
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-balenciaga-c-22_24.html



Here you go: http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/sahara-giant-covered-city-p-2352.html 
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/preowned-balenciaga-c-30_31.html?page=4&sort=20a


----------



## saira1214

chungwan said:


> Thanks for the feedback but I couldn't seem to find it. I went to the following two ****** links but didn't see it.
> 
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/******
> 
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-balenciaga-c-22_24.html


 
Here you go:

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/sahara-giant-covered-city-p-2352.html


----------



## chungwan

saira1214 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/sahara-giant-covered-city-p-2352.html



Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! :kiss:


----------



## CarolineHermes

CarolineHermes said:


> Does anyone know what colour this is? It looks to light to be evergreen or?



Does anyone know what green this is? 

Im writing this again since no one answers I added two other shots made by my blackberry so not great quality but it does make the colour come out different.

Thank you for your answers!!


----------



## saira1214

CarolineHermes said:


> Does anyone know what green this is?
> 
> Im writing this again since no one answers I added two other shots made by my blackberry so not great quality but it does make the colour come out different.
> 
> Thank you for your answers!!


 10 Cypress.


----------



## CarolineHermes

saira1214 said:


> 10 Cypress.




Ahh, Thank you so much for your fast answer


----------



## saira1214

CarolineHermes said:


> Ahh, Thank you so much for your fast answer


You're welcome.


----------



## PetitColibri

Hi !

I was wondering about this First

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250870861032#ht_500wt_1156

seller says it is from 2008 do you think it could be turquoise 2008 ? or maybe skye blue 2005 ?
I have no clue and would really appreciate any help at all !

TIA !


----------



## ieweuyhs

CarolineHermes said:


> Does anyone know what green this is?
> 
> Im writing this again since no one answers I added two other shots made by my blackberry so not great quality but it does make the colour come out different.
> 
> Thank you for your answers!!





saira1214 said:


> 10 Cypress.



Actually, I think it's 2008 Evergreen. Looks too dark to be Cypres.


----------



## Jira

PetitColibri said:


> Hi !
> 
> I was wondering about this First
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250870861032#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> seller says it is from 2008 do you think it could be turquoise 2008 ? or maybe skye blue 2005 ?
> I have no clue and would really appreciate any help at all !
> 
> TIA !



The lighting makes it really hard to tell. Can you ask for a picture in daylight?


----------



## PetitColibri

Jira said:


> This is 2008 Electric Blue.



thanks ! you rock !
I find it so hard to define the color because with different lighting the bag seems a different color !
thanks again


----------



## Jira

PetitColibri said:


> thanks ! you rock !
> I find it so hard to define the color because with different lighting the bag seems a different color !
> thanks again



Lol you quoted me when I was editing. I think it's Electric Blue but a picture in daylight would help confirm.


----------



## JRed

Please help me identify the colour of this Brief.  What year is it from?  Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...ps=63&clkid=2371224529799971574#ht_740wt_1143


----------



## Jira

JRed said:


> Please help me identify the colour of this Brief.  What year is it from?  Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...ps=63&clkid=2371224529799971574#ht_740wt_1143



Looks like 2007 Anthracite to me.


----------



## jesscat

I bought this bag on Friday and it's a 2011 F/W metallic color - I just wanted to know the actual name, if anyone knows it!

TIA!


----------



## NYCavalier

jesscat said:


> I bought this bag on Friday and it's a 2011 F/W metallic color - I just wanted to know the actual name, if anyone knows it!
> 
> TIA!



Town - Regular HW - Anthracite metallic 

I have the same bag in a city -- Congrats! It's gorgeous!


----------



## jesscat

NYCavalier said:


> Town - Regular HW - Anthracite metallic
> 
> I have the same bag in a city -- Congrats! It's gorgeous!



Thanks! It looks so much bluer than the regular anthracite, but it's def gorgeous!  Congrats on your city!!


----------



## NYCavalier

jesscat said:


> Thanks! It looks so much bluer than the regular anthracite, but it's def gorgeous!  Congrats on your city!!



I don't think Anthra is the offical name for it, some are calling it argent fonce and some are calling it silver. But it gets confusing because there is an actual silver metallic.


----------



## jesscat

NYCavalier said:


> I don't think Anthra is the offical name for it, some are calling it argent fonce and some are calling it silver. But it gets confusing because there is an actual silver metallic.



Oh...well that IS confusing LoL


----------



## heartfelt

Can someone please help me out with my Men's Day? I'm thinking it's '06 bleu roi/blueberry, but I'm by no means an expert.

TIA! 

w/out flash:











with flash:


----------



## livy1888

It's definitely not 06 Blueberry, I think it's closer to be 07 Ocean IMO 



heartfelt said:


> Can someone please help me out with my Men's Day? I'm thinking it's '06 bleu roi/blueberry, but I'm by no means an expert.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> w/out flash:


----------



## Jira

heartfelt said:


> Can someone please help me out with my Men's Day? I'm thinking it's '06 bleu roi/blueberry, but I'm by no means an expert.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> w/out flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with flash:



The color under flash looks like 06 Blueberry. Maybe this bag has faded. Can you take a picture under natural light?


----------



## heartfelt

^^ Here are some more pics that are closer to its color IRL. It doesn't look faded to me, just a deep blue. I'm having some difficulty capturing its true color.


----------



## Jira

heartfelt said:


> ^^ Here are some more pics that are closer to its color IRL. It doesn't look faded to me, just a deep blue. I'm having some difficulty capturing its true color.



Looks like 2006 Blueberry.


----------



## PetitColibri

Jira said:


> Lol you quoted me when I was editing. I think it's Electric Blue but a picture in daylight would help confirm.



here it comes










TIA !


----------



## heartfelt

^^Thanks so much, Jira!


----------



## Jira

^ You're welcome, heartfelt! 



PetitColibri said:


> here it comes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA !



Thanks for posting more pictures! I can say with certainty now that it's 2008 Electric Blue.


----------



## thaolv

upnhanh.sieuthinhanh.com/tmpimages/images/sieuthiNHANH2011090124335mjcxmjllyw722480_1.jpeg
 city cross


----------



## PetitColibri

Jira said:


> ^ You're welcome, heartfelt!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting more pictures! I can say with certainty now that it's 2008 Electric Blue.



thanks so much for your help ! it's nice to know the name of the color


----------



## kimbo262

Hi all! I am new to this site, and needed some info! I recently received a Balenciaga purse from a friend who purchased it from a weathy lady but I am unable to find the style anywhere, as well I am not sure of the authenticity. The style number is 143772-2123. All zipper pulls are marked Lampo. It looks authentic to me, but any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## PetitColibri

Jira said:


> ^ You're welcome, heartfelt!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting more pictures! I can say with certainty now that it's 2008 Electric Blue.



you are the expert so do you think it would be weird/ugly if I had to put 2008 turquoise tassels on my electric blue pictured here ? my tassels are not in really good condition and I'm thinking of buying some just in case...


----------



## Jira

PetitColibri said:


> you are the expert so do you think it would be weird/ugly if I had to put 2008 turquoise tassels on my electric blue pictured here ? my tassels are not in really good condition and I'm thinking of buying some just in case...



Nothing wrong with mix-matching tassels IMO!


----------



## redskater

kimbo262 said:


> Hi all! I am new to this site, and needed some info! I recently received a Balenciaga purse from a friend who purchased it from a weathy lady but I am unable to find the style anywhere, as well I am not sure of the authenticity. The style number is 143772-2123. All zipper pulls are marked Lampo. It looks authentic to me, but any help would be greatly appreciated



you would need to post pics in the authentication thread and well can help you there.


----------



## sa11480

ieweuyhs said:


> Sorry, but I'm not too sure.



thank you very much for your help anyway, ieweuyhs!!!~~~ have a great day!!!~~


----------



## dmh

http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/160647680957?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
PLEASE help me identify my new baby! She has a name & I would like to know. You gals on this site are the BEST! E-Bay # 160647680957 in case my link did not work. XO  Deb the newbee!


----------



## Miss.M

Hi.
Could anyone please help me identify style, color and year of this bag?
http://stylebykling.nowmanifest.com/2011/09/04/get-it-got-it-good/
http://stylebykling.nowmanifest.com/2011/09/06/day-off-2/
TIA


----------



## dmh

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160647680957?ssPageName=S

TRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
I am trying again! Does anyone know the style of my new baby? You gals authenticated it & I would love to know her name. Please & thank you!


----------



## bluefly03

Hi Ladies,

I was wondering if anyone has bought Cyclamen in Neiman Marucs?? I saw a bag there and the label says it Violet Magenta. Is this color Cyclamen or Sobet or some other pink color?? Please help me!

Thank you


----------



## chrunchy

Could anyone help me identify the size of Freja Beha Erichsen's Papier tote, please?


----------



## olinolin

hi, anyone have the Parme colour? i have no idea what the colour look alike


----------



## NYCavalier

olinolin said:


> hi, anyone have the Parme colour? i have no idea what the colour look alike



here you go


----------



## Johnrene19

Hi there, I was walking around a local handbag store when I came across a balenciaga city bag with a different kind of hardware, I don't know if it was considered as giant city or a regular city since it has the hardware same with the "Giant first' if anyone knows that or like the hardware of the bag I posted below. Did balenciaga ever made city bags with those kind of hardware? I'm really confused because this is the first time I've seen one. so please help me.


thank you very much guys! looking forward to your replies.

~J


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

yes it is the MINI GIANT IN SILVER ,balenciaga produced it in rose gold too.... ,the style of the bag pictured is called "town". This new hardware will replace the big giant hardware and we will probably see it on a city soon :..hope it helps


----------



## outtacontrol

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> yes it is the MINI GIANT IN SILVER ,balenciaga produced it in rose gold too.... ,the style of the bag pictured is called "town". *This new hardware will replace the big giant hardware and we will probably see it on a city soon* :..hope it helps


 
Like, completely replace?


----------



## happy_leela

Hello- can someone please ID this bag for me? Got it at niemans with no paper work! As is deal.

Would love to know name, color, year and whatever else maybe important. Thanks!

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/...shareprintsharer&linkid=link5&cid=EM_sharshar


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

outtacontrol said:


> Like, completely replace?


the giant hardware won't be produced anymore


----------



## saira1214

happy_leela said:


> Hello- can someone please ID this bag for me? Got it at niemans with no paper work! As is deal.
> 
> Would love to know name, color, year and whatever else maybe important. Thanks!
> 
> http://share.shutterfly.com/action/...shareprintsharer&linkid=link5&cid=EM_sharshar


 
Looks like Sahara to me.


----------



## outtacontrol

OH NO. I'm laughing at myself right now for selling all of my GH bags except my black GGH city. Is there a time frame?


----------



## happy_leela

saira1214 said:


> Looks like Sahara to me.



Thank you. I googled it and it looks to be it.


----------



## Bentley1

Hi everyone!

I'm rarely on the Balenciaga forum, but I was hoping you guys could help identify a bag I saw in Paris.

It's a suede city bag that's a dark gray color.  I looked on the Bal forum, but I wasn't able to find it.  It's also not on the Balenciaga website.  The bag also came in a dark beige, light gray and red (from what I saw on display).

Does anyone have intel on this bag and the season?  The girl at the Bal store said she didn't know anything about the bag other than they just received it last week.

TIA!!!


----------



## j0yc3

I recently bought (and returned as well lol) a dark gray suede in Barney's NY. Is it this one -

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/reveal-orange-brulee-and-gray-suede-702549.html#post19810541


----------



## French75

It's the suede collection 
I bought the red suede one week agao ! love it !!!


----------



## Nina1612

Bentley1 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm rarely on the Balenciaga forum, but I was hoping you guys could help identify a bag I saw in Paris.
> 
> It's a suede city bag that's a dark gray color.  I looked on the Bal forum, but I wasn't able to find it.  It's also not on the Balenciaga website.  The bag also came in a dark beige, light gray and red (from what I saw on display).
> 
> Does anyone have intel on this bag and the season?  The girl at the Bal store said she didn't know anything about the bag other than they just received it last week.
> 
> TIA!!!


 
Yes, I think you are talking about gris foncé.  I have a suede gris foncé velo and I can say it`s a georgeous color!!!


----------



## NYCavalier

outtacontrol said:


> OH NO. I'm laughing at myself right now for selling all of my GH bags except my black GGH city. Is there a time frame?



this season coming up (s/s 2012) :cry:


----------



## outtacontrol

NYCavalier said:


> this season coming up (s/s 2012) :cry:


 
Thanks for answering me NYCavalier. This news really sucks. Well, at least I have really taken notice of rh lately. This is totally going to drive up the price of pre-loved too


----------



## Stilettoqueen

Hi

I wonder if any of the Balenciaga experts on the site may be able to shed a little light on a bag that was given to me by a family member. She purchased this Balenciaga bag some 8/9 years ago in a shopping mall in Spain, so I'm pretty sure it is genuine. 

However, I have no idea of the model, price etc. It is in lovely condition, leather is extremely good quality and all of the hardware is embossed with the Balenciaga logo. The bag says 'Made in Spain' on the underside of the label. I have the dust cover etc also. 

I just wondered if anyone had any info at all, I know its a long shot as the bag is 8/9 years old (roughly) could be older for all I know. 

Thanks


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Anyone care to take a guess at the color of her PT? Anthra, Vert Menthe? Thanks!


----------



## Tropicalsun

My lovely DH has just been to New York and brought me back this a Velo from Bergdorf Goodman  Bless him! It's a grey metallic but with blue (and sometimes purplish) undertones in certain lights. The SA apparently wasn't sure what the name was.. but it says Anthr on the Bergdorf tag... The only other place I can find something similar is on the myteresa website - http://www.mytheresa.com/uk_en/classic-city-bag-115003.html. If anyone can shed any light on the exact colour I'd really appreciate it! Many TIA


----------



## Tropicalsun

^^ And just one more pic!


----------



## Tropicalsun

I'm going to answer my own question, having done some more research... I think it's 2011 F/W Argent Fonce


----------



## mere girl

Tropicalsun said:


> I'm going to answer my own question, having done some more research... I think it's 2011 F/W Argent Fonce


 wow - what a great DH you have! congrats!


----------



## saira1214

Tropicalsun said:


> I'm going to answer my own question, having done some more research... I think it's 2011 F/W Argent Fonce



Yep, you are correct! Congrats!


----------



## saira1214

scoobiesmomma said:


> Anyone care to take a guess at the color of her PT? Anthra, Vert Menthe? Thanks!



I think its Anthra based on the photos.  It could be VM, but based on when those shoes were popular and when I think this photo was taken, VM had not been produced.


----------



## ieweuyhs

saira1214 said:


> I think its Anthra based on the photos.  It could be VM, but based on when those shoes were popular and when I think this photo was taken, VM had not been produced.



I agree that it's Anthra.


----------



## Tropicalsun

mere girl said:


> wow - what a great DH you have! congrats!



I know... he kept very quiet and it was a complete surprise. Feel very lucky!  



saira1214 said:


> Yep, you are correct! Congrats!



Thanks *saira1214*!


----------



## mamilensav

*Item Name:Sac BALENCIAGA modèle Part Time en parfait état
**Item Number:*190577490457
*Seller ID:sopre28*
*Link:http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...:X:RTQ:FR:1123*


Please can you tell me what color is this bag and the year? The sellers says it's a 2010 's bag...is it true?
Thanks for helping


----------



## nuvola1990

Can you identify this one? Thank you


----------



## nuvola1990

Shot at 2011-09-15




Shot at 2011-09-15


----------



## miyasr

saira1214 said:


> I think its Anthra based on the photos. It could be VM, but based on when those shoes were popular and when I think this photo was taken, VM had not been produced.


 
wooo, Anthra looks very good in this pic!


----------



## dee143

Can someone Id this bag?? 








Thanks in advance


----------



## saira1214

dee143 said:


> Can someone Id this bag??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Reds are notoriously difficult to ID just  by looking at them.  Do you have the white identification tag that goes with it? If not, it looks like it could be Rouge VIF or maybe Rouge Theater (but I think that is a bit darker).


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

dee143 said:


> Can someone Id this bag??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


 sorry this bag is fake, i just noticed other pictures in authentication thread


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

nuvola1990 said:


> Shot at 2011-09-15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot at 2011-09-15


.... uhmm ,looks like a black 2010 giant silver city


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

mamilensav said:


> *Item Name:Sac BALENCIAGA modèle Part Time en parfait état*
> *Item Number:*190577490457
> *Seller ID:sopre28*
> *Link:http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...:X:RTQ:FR:1123*
> 
> 
> Please can you tell me what color is this bag and the year? The sellers says it's a 2010 's bag...is it true?
> Thanks for helping


sorry , i am not able to see the listing


----------



## dee143

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> sorry this bag is fake, i just noticed other pictures in authentication thread


thank you


----------



## saira1214

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> sorry this bag is fake, i just noticed other pictures in authentication thread


 
Darn! I should have caught that!! ush:


----------



## jeshika

Hi ladies, I was wondering if you knew what color this is?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...806?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b55a12ae


----------



## Jira

jeshika said:


> Hi ladies, I was wondering if you knew what color this is?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...806?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b55a12ae



Looks like 2008 Electric Blue.


----------



## jeshika

Jira said:


> Looks like 2008 Electric Blue.



Thank you!


----------



## Emma4790

I just found this shot on a blog, http://pursesandi.com

Can someone pretty please ID the colour? 







Sorry for the big pic ladies!


----------



## saira1214

^^It's 08 Amethyst.


----------



## meliciousone

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> sorry this bag is fake, i just noticed other pictures in authentication thread


How can you tell?  Please share.


----------



## Celia310

HI CAN anyone ID the color and year of this RH city for me please
thanks alot!!


btw the leather tag reads 115748 2123. the silver one reads n 7063u 115748


----------



## Celia310

pictures...


Celia310 said:


> HI CAN anyone ID the color and year of this RH city for me please
> thanks alot!!
> 
> 
> btw the leather tag reads 115748 2123. the silver one reads n 7063u 115748


----------



## saira1214

Celia310 said:


> pictures...



2007 Ivory City


----------



## Celia310

thanks~!!!




saira1214 said:


> 2007 Ivory City


----------



## hassafras

Hi everyone! I have been a long-time lurker on tpf; I rarely post, but I felt compelled to ask here about a Balenciaga bag I found at a high-end consignment store in my town. The lady who owns the shop said the woman who brought it in regularly brings in lots of high end designer items, but after reading through at least 2 dozen pages of the Authenticate thread, I've seen how good the fakes look. I don't want to be duped because I don't have extensive knowledge of the brand. 

From their official site and posts here, the bag is definitely the Day bag. It has the Giant Gold Hardware, and it is a red/coral-ish color. I've read the reds are harder to distinguish, but it seems like more of a coral red. It's a bold color but a bit muted also. I also think it's the lamb leather, since it's super soft and smooshy. It is not shiny or stiff in the slightest bit.

Anyone have any idea what color/season this bag might belong to? I will try to go back to the store and take pictures of the tag, bales, and rivets; I've befriended the owner and I don't think she'd have a problem with that. 

Thanks for any help you can give me. Please direct me to any stickies I may have missed. I tried reading through them but I know the fake giveaways aren't explicitly posted so the fakers don't catch on and get even better!


----------



## REREsaurus

Maybe 2008 Coral? 2008 Coral red had really squishy leather, like a sponge. Its also made of Agneau, lambskin leather.

Pictures would be best.


----------



## clevercat

OK - I don't have a photo, but I saw a beautiful Bal in Brown Thomas Dublin late last year that I haven't seen since. Tempete (I think), with GSH, it looked like a Midday but had several compartments inside. Any ideas? Thanks! Just so I know what to look for if it ever pops up on bonanzle.


----------



## minnieraz

omg that bag is amaziing! i havent seen one like that yet


----------



## mamilensav

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> sorry , i am not able to see the listing


 

*Item Name:Sac BALENCIAGA modèle Part Time en parfait état
**Item Number:*190577490457
*Seller ID:sopre28*
*Link:http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...:X:RTQ:FR:1123*

*Oups! Im sorry!*
*Is it better this time?*
*Thanks for your answer...*


----------



## mamilensav

mamilensav said:


> *Item Name:Sac BALENCIAGA modèle Part Time en parfait état*
> *Item Number:*190577490457
> *Seller ID:sopre28*
> *Link:http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649*
> 
> Apparently it works now with this link!


----------



## sugarikky

Hye canu guys help me to identify if this bbag is authentic?the code start with 128523 i doubt it coz the code is supposed to be for balenciaga twiggy


----------



## Jira

sugarikky said:


> Hye canu guys help me to identify if this bbag is authentic?the code start with 128523 i doubt it coz the code is supposed to be for balenciaga twiggy



Hi, pictures are needed to authenticate. Please post them here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...es-use-format-post-678449-4.html#post20026299


----------



## sugarikky

Jira said:


> Hi, pictures are needed to authenticate. Please post them here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...es-use-format-post-678449-4.html#post20026299



oooh sorry i ddnt realise i ddnt attach the photo.heres the pic...im not really familiar wt balenciaga bag.but aftr i google the code-128523 it was supposed to be for balenciaga twiggy.but this one doesnt look like twiggy


----------



## saira1214

sugarikky said:


> oooh sorry i ddnt realise i ddnt attach the photo.heres the pic...im not really familiar wt balenciaga bag.but aftr i google the code-128523 it was supposed to be for balenciaga twiggy.but this one doesnt look like twiggy


 
You should post authenticity questions here http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...es-use-format-post-678449-4.html#post20026299, but your bag is not authentic.


----------



## vivilamoda

Hiya, may you help me to identify this bbag model or  is a fake? tia


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

sugarikky said:


> oooh sorry i ddnt realise i ddnt attach the photo.heres the pic...im not really familiar wt balenciaga bag.but aftr i google the code-128523 it was supposed to be for balenciaga twiggy.but this one doesnt look like twiggy


 this is a very bad fake


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

vivilamoda said:


> Hiya, may you help me to identify this bbag model or  is a fake? tia


 ciao  the bag is authentic IMO and it should be  from  2008 collection.. but i have no idea of the style name..maybe someone else can chime in


----------



## Gritsu

Hello ladies - could anyone help me identify the colour and year of this city please?  It is a "U" on the tag, but that I think denotes 2007 but I cannot find an "ivory" in 2007 with a U code. 
Many thanks in advance

PS: the seller will be relisting this bag. 

Item name 100% Authentic Balenciaga City RH Ivory

,Item number: 200656880413

Seller Id. ncoolg

Link. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authen...d#ht_500wt_922


----------



## RhiannonMR

Can anyone identify this style? The posting calls it a Day but it doesn't look like one. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220868892339&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## Jira

RhiannonMR said:


> Can anyone identify this style? The posting calls it a Day but it doesn't look like one.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220868892339&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619



This is a Giant Seau bag. It's also been called the Bucket.


----------



## Jira

Gritsu said:


> Hello ladies - could anyone help me identify the colour and year of this city please?  It is a "U" on the tag, but that I think denotes 2007 but I cannot find an "ivory" in 2007 with a U code.
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> PS: the seller will be relisting this bag.
> 
> Item name 100% Authentic Balenciaga City RH Ivory
> 
> ,Item number: 200656880413
> 
> Seller Id. ncoolg
> 
> Link. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authen...d#ht_500wt_922



It's Fall/Winter 2007 Ivory.


----------



## RhiannonMR

Jira said:


> This is a Giant Seau bag. It's also been called the Bucket.




Thanks Jira! I am watching this auction because I really liked the style and color. I'm guessing the color is Mandarin? It doesn't LOOK like any Bal red I've seen, more of an orange.


----------



## Jira

RhiannonMR said:


> Thanks Jira! I am watching this auction because I really liked the style and color. I'm guessing the color is Mandarin? It doesn't LOOK like any Bal red I've seen, more of an orange.



The color is 2008 Coral.


----------



## Gritsu

Jira said:


> It's Fall/Winter 2007 Ivory.


 

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## nuvola1990

Hi girls! Can you identify this Balenciaga? Thank you!

http://imageshack.us/g/513/blackbal7.jpg/


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

nuvola1990 said:


> Hi girls! Can you identify this Balenciaga? Thank you!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/g/513/blackbal7.jpg/


 hi looks a 2005 black city


----------



## esbrodie

Hi Ladies,

I am new to the PurseForum - I have heard so many wonderful things about the community here.

Anyways, I recently purchased this bag: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...ue-First-Bag-Purse-/370536775547#ht_737wt_675 from Pyramode on eBay.  

The title says "100% Authentic Balenciaga Dark Blue First Bag Purse".  However, I am not sure what the EXACT color is.  Is it Plomb?  I want to order a new shoulder strap but I'm not able to without first knowing the actual color.

Help please!

Thank you!
Stacy


----------



## Jira

esbrodie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am new to the PurseForum - I have heard so many wonderful things about the community here.
> 
> Anyways, I recently purchased this bag: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...ue-First-Bag-Purse-/370536775547#ht_737wt_675 from Pyramode on eBay.
> 
> The title says "100% Authentic Balenciaga Dark Blue First Bag Purse".  However, I am not sure what the EXACT color is.  Is it Plomb?  I want to order a new shoulder strap but I'm not able to without first knowing the actual color.
> 
> Help please!
> 
> Thank you!
> Stacy



Dark blue?  This looks black to me.


----------



## ozgaz24

Hi ladies

Can someone please id the white bag with black squares on it behind the hoof shoe? Looks like a papier and I'm pretty sure it's FW11 but I've spent the past 30 mins looking for it online and I can't find anything. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Johnrene19

anyone can please tell me what style is this balenciaga bag? and year?

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/260867849731?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

thanks


----------



## redskater

Johnrene19 said:


> anyone can please tell me what style is this balenciaga bag? and year?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/260867849731?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> thanks



this one is fake!


----------



## vesna

I would love to find this bag, but I do not know how to search for it. Anyone familiar with this square bag with long zippers along the sides?

TIA


----------



## vesna

vesna said:


> I would love to find this bag, but I do not know how to search for it. Anyone familiar with this square bag with long zippers along the sides?
> 
> TIA


 
could it be a BOWLING bag in Millitaire ? I have not seen one in reference library with key fob, and so rectangular


----------



## kokhuiqi

Hi ladies, mind helping me identify this pair of bal flats? hehe.
Photos taken under sunlight.

TIA


----------



## livy1888

The bag in the pic is fake.  But the square shape is similar to the mini bowling and the street bbags. 



vesna said:


> I would love to find this bag, but I do not know how to search for it. Anyone familiar with this square bag with long zippers along the sides?
> 
> TIA


----------



## vesna

livy1888 said:


> The bag in the pic is fake. But the square shape is similar to the mini bowling and the street bbags.


 
wow thank you so much, this photo is from Stockholm Street Style

http://carolinesmode.com/stockholmstreetstyle/?p=14


----------



## saira1214

kokhuiqi said:


> hi ladies, mind helping me identify this pair of bal flats? Hehe.
> Photos taken under sunlight.
> 
> Tia


nv


----------



## purseaddict76

Hello ladies,

Can someone tell me what year and color this bag is from?  Thanks in advance! 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...-Gold-Hardware-GGH-Day-Hobo-Bag-VGC-/42080276


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

purseaddict76 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Can someone tell me what year and color this bag is from?  Thanks in advance!
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...-Gold-Hardware-GGH-Day-Hobo-Bag-VGC-/42080276


sorry , forgot your email ...it is  A SAHARA 2008 GGH DAY imo


----------



## saira1214

kokhuiqi said:


> Hi ladies, mind helping me identify this pair of bal flats? hehe.
> Photos taken under sunlight.
> 
> TIA



I think they look like Tempete, but I'd also wait for another opinion.  At first I thought Canard, but they seem to light to be Canard.


----------



## livy1888

Yes, unfortunately it's a fake. Real bbags don't have clochette like the one in the pic 



vesna said:


> wow thank you so much, this photo is from Stockholm Street Style
> 
> http://carolinesmode.com/stockholmstreetstyle/?p=14


----------



## Celia310

Hi can anyone tell me whats the name of this color please?
it's a 2008 bag acordding to the card. and it also shows:cuir,agneau,pleine fleur anline on the card.
Plus am abit confused here, if you can see the front and back are different colors. Would anyone know why?
Thanks alot for your help!!


----------



## purseaddict76

Yeah, I thought so too.  Thank you, CHLOEGLAMOUR 


CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> sorry , forgot your email ...it is  A SAHARA 2008 GGH DAY imo


----------



## saira1214

Celia310 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me whats the name of this color please?
> it's a 2008 bag acordding to the card. and it also shows:cuir,agneau,pleine fleur anline on the card.
> Plus am abit confused here, if you can see the front and back are different colors. Would anyone know why?
> Thanks alot for your help!!



The color is turquoise and the front looks as though it has faded.


----------



## Celia310

saira1214 said:


> The color is turquoise and the front looks as though it has faded.


 thanks!!


----------



## kizmit

any idea of the color of this one?  Seafoam or mystery green?
thanks


----------



## maxxout

kizmit said:


> any idea of the color of this one?  Seafoam or mystery green?
> thanks[/QUOTEI
> 
> 
> It is Seafoam from S/S 2004


----------



## nuvola1990

What about this one? Thank you!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/651/photo3pi.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/photo4ze.jpg/


----------



## kokhuiqi

saira1214 said:


> I think they look like Tempete, but I'd also wait for another opinion.  At first I thought Canard, but they seem to light to be Canard.



its looks greyish blue! i was thinking tempete too!


----------



## anmldr1

i was in bergdorf's today and came across this dusty rose/ lilac color...It's more mauve then vieux rose...but more pink then papyrus...just wondering if this is the limited edition color for this season...
the pics make the bag look more beige-it's the lighting in my house...it's more of a light mauve/lilac color in real life


----------



## Lakotan

could it be Parme? there were pics of it in Bal Intel - F/W 2011


----------



## anmldr1

i think you are totally right...i forgot about the parme color coming out...it's nicer in person...not sure if i should keep it though


----------



## PinayRN

that's a pretty nice leather you got there!


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ dlynn's City Silver 2011 ~ ~ ~


----------



## minababe

Can you tell me the name of this balenciaga?
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1502445&d=1318188992


----------



## Yeimi3

Good Morning everyone!

Yesterday while browsing at TJ Maxx, I came across this lovely and someone was kind enough to authenticate it as a town in the "authenticate" thread. I was hoping to learn more about the bag though...color, season, etc. Anyone know?


----------



## saira1214

Yeimi3 said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> 
> Yesterday while browsing at TJ Maxx, I came across this lovely and someone was kind enough to authenticate it as a town in the "authenticate" thread. I was hoping to learn more about the bag though...color, season, etc. Anyone know?


 
Congrats! The color is Viex Rose and is from s/s 2011.


----------



## saira1214

minababe said:


> Can you tell me the name of this balenciaga?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1502445&d=1318188992


 
It's hard to tell from that angle in the picture but it looks like a black gch brief.


----------



## Yeimi3

saira1214 said:


> Congrats! The color is Viex Rose and is from s/s 2011.


 
Thanks! It was $829.99 plus 10% off for opening up an account - I was super excited since it seems like a good deal...


----------



## saira1214

Yeimi3 said:


> Thanks! It was $829.99 plus 10% off for opening up an account - I was super excited since it seems like a good deal...


 
That is an amazing deal.  About 60% off retail!


----------



## chri0927628

Can you please tell me the name, colour and year of this balenciaga?


----------



## saira1214

chri0927628 said:


> Can you please tell me the name, colour and year of this balenciaga?


 
Giant covered hardware Work in Anthracite. I don't know the year because Anthra is made every year.  If you have the white tag, that will tell you.


----------



## AyshaLovesLV

Hey

What colour/year is this work?
http://fashionablyyours.ca/2011/10/...lenciaga-dark-forest-green-work-bag/img_0805/

Thanks!


----------



## MonAmie

Hello!

I got this wallet at Selfridges today, but I didn't get the style name. I've looked online, but I can't seem to find it, does anyone know?


----------



## saira1214

AyshaLovesLV said:


> Hey
> 
> What colour/year is this work?
> http://fashionablyyours.ca/2011/10/...lenciaga-dark-forest-green-work-bag/img_0805/
> 
> Thanks!


 
It looks like Anthra (can't tell the year because it is made every year) however, the description say that it is a dark forest green, so it could be Vert Menthe which is from 2011.


----------



## AyshaLovesLV

saira1214 said:


> It looks like Anthra (can't tell the year because it is made every year) however, the description say that it is a dark forest green, so it could be Vert Menthe which is from 2011.



Thanks! You know it has an M code on the silver tag, which leads me to believe it's a v. green anthra.


----------



## Celia310

Hi Can anyone tell me the name of this colour please?
This is a 2010 bag according to the card.
Sorry for my bad photo taking skill


----------



## tatertot

AyshaLovesLV said:


> Hey
> 
> What colour/year is this work?
> http://fashionablyyours.ca/2011/10/...lenciaga-dark-forest-green-work-bag/img_0805/
> 
> Thanks!




It looks like a very greenish Anthra or a black turned greenish to me. I would inquire if they know what year it was made to be sure. HTH


----------



## Jira

Celia310 said:


> Hi Can anyone tell me the name of this colour please?
> This is a 2010 bag according to the card.
> Sorry for my bad photo taking skill



Looks like Tomate. Does the metal plate say P?


----------



## Celia310

Jira said:


> Looks like Tomate. Does the metal plate say P?


 
says N2220P ...?


----------



## Jira

Celia310 said:


> says N2220P ...?



Then it's Tomate (orange/red).


----------



## Mie Mie

Can someone tell me what color and model is this bag?? I actually found it in my mom's closet but even she has no idea what color this is. Thanks ladies!!



Jira said:


> Then it's Tomate (orange/red).


----------



## saira1214

Mie Mie said:


> Can someone tell me what color and model is this bag?? I actually found it in my mom's closet but even she has no idea what color this is. Thanks ladies!!


 
Looks like a Noix City but there could be a chance it is Seigle.


----------



## kizmit

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230681281932?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

can someone tell me the year and color of this bag?
thanks!!


----------



## Jira

Mie Mie said:


> Can someone tell me what color and model is this bag?? I actually found it in my mom's closet but even she has no idea what color this is. Thanks ladies!!



I'm sorry, but this bag looks off to me. Can you post a picture of the metal plate on the inside tag? That will tell us the season/year and also confirm the color.


----------



## La_beckam

Hello Ladies,
I'm going to buy one balenciaga and if is possible I want to say the exact colour it's.  The city is from 2006, and is red, I see the library and it's seems is the Rouille. Can you confirm please?

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BALENCIAGA-CITY-RED-RH-06-EXCELLENT-CONDITION-NONE-DEFECTS/42469250

So many thanks in advance!
Regards

Viki


----------



## mere girl

La_beckam said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I'm going to buy one balenciaga and if is possible I want to say the exact colour it's. The city is from 2006, and is red, I see the library and it's seems is the Rouille. Can you confirm please?
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BALENCIAGA-CITY-RED-RH-06-EXCELLENT-CONDITION-NONE-DEFECTS/42469250
> 
> So many thanks in advance!
> Regards
> 
> Viki


 I think this is rouge vif..


----------



## La_beckam

Hello Meregirl, thank you for your fast aid!!!!  One little question, the leather from 2006 is more thinn than the leather of 2009 balenciagas? 

Thanks another time!!!


----------



## mere girl

I have had an 06 ink twiggy with thin leather and an 06 ink City with very thick leather! The 06 Rouge Vif Day I had (i love this colour - althought the listing pics do make it look more of a blue red IMO and I personally thought it was quite an orange red) had very thick and pillowy leather! I would ask the seller for her honest opinion on the leather if you are worried?


----------



## Darth_Vaderess

hello! i have a question, i hope someone will be able to help. 

i'm from singapore. the other day, my friend and i were in the balenciaga boutique and we chanced upon this AMAZING colour, a metallic gunmetal grey. it's sooooo beautiful that my friend bought it in both the city and the town. unfortunately i was after the envelope clutch that day and they did not have it in that colour, so i bought the anthracite with RGH instead. 

would anyone be able to tell me what that colour is called? i can't stop thinking about it, and i'm wondering if it does come in the envelope clutch?

thanks in advance!


----------



## ohlalah

^^^ If you mean this color:







then it's Argent Fonce (Balenciaga online calls it "Silver"). Not sure though if it came out in the envelope clutch style.  Maybe you can wait for others to chime in.


----------



## Darth_Vaderess

OH YES!! This is it!

Thank you so much!  I saw a light metallic silver town on that same day too. But this is the one that caught our eyes. 

It would be so lovely in a clutch. or with GSH or RGH.


----------



## Claudia

Ladies, forgive me if this question has been posted before, but I did a search and could not find it.

Was there ever a Bbag bowler that had a thin silver chain attaching the mirror, instead of the usual leather tassel?

It was handheld and had no tassels and it may have been a limited edition...

thanks so much...


----------



## cbarrus

Claudia said:


> Ladies, forgive me if this question has been posted before, but I did a search and could not find it.
> 
> Was there ever a Bbag bowler that had a thin silver chain attaching the mirror, instead of the usual leather tassel?
> 
> It was handheld and had no tassels and it may have been a limited edition...
> 
> thanks so much...


 
Is this the bag you are asking about:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/whistle-owners-166701.html

I don't know if it was limited, but if you have the bag, you could post pics in the "identify this" or "authenticate this" threads for confirmation


----------



## CeeJay

I think she might be referring to the Holiday collection from 2010? .. the Patent Leather Bowlers that were in Black Patent, Gold & Silver .. I believe they had the mirror on a silver chain.  

Here's an example on the 'bay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balenc...058?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb8a94aaa


----------



## cbarrus

Oh, you're probably right, *Ceejay*


----------



## angelamaz2

HI, I just windering if u gals can help me identify what year and colour is this pom pom bag. Thank u
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bea...ciaga-Pompon-with-mirror-and-dustbag/41067999


----------



## fawnzilla

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Model, colour, size, name, year, etc...
Thank you very much ladies !


----------



## redskater

fawnzilla said:


> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Model, colour, size, name, year, etc...
> Thank you very much ladies !



please post your question in this thread, you'll probably get more help there.
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html


----------



## fawnzilla

Ok thank you !


----------



## fawnzilla

Do you ladies can identify this bag please ?

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...84.m1423.l2649

Name, colour, year, etc...
Thanks a lot for your precious help


----------



## Jira

fawnzilla said:


> Do you ladies can identify this bag please ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...84.m1423.l2649
> 
> Name, colour, year, etc...
> Thanks a lot for your precious help



Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=p3984.m1423.l2649&clk_rvr_id=278384365050

Without a tag, it could be from 2007 or 2008. The color looks black.


----------



## Jira

angelamaz2 said:


> HI, I just windering if u gals can help me identify what year and colour is this pom pom bag. Thank u
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bea...ciaga-Pompon-with-mirror-and-dustbag/41067999



Looks like 2009 Officier.


----------



## fawnzilla

Jira said:


> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=p3984.m1423.l2649&clk_rvr_id=278384365050
> 
> Without a tag, it could be from 2007 or 2008. The color looks black.



Thanks Jira !
The ad says City but to me it's a Part time, isnt'it ?
And it looks anthracite to me ?
What do you think?


----------



## Jira

fawnzilla said:


> Thanks Jira !
> The ad says City but to me it's a Part time, isnt'it ?
> And it looks anthracite to me ?
> What do you think?



It's definitely a Part Time. I think it's black b/c the zipper tape is black. It may just be faded.


----------



## fawnzilla

Jira said:


> It's definitely a Part Time. I think it's black b/c the zipper tape is black. It may just be faded.



Jira, the zipper tape is always the same colour as the bag's colour ?
Sorry for my ignorance :shame:


----------



## Jira

fawnzilla said:


> Jira, the zipper tape is always the same colour as the bag's colour ?
> Sorry for my ignorance :shame:



Zipper tape color "matches" the bag color in that it's a couple shades darker. Please wait for another opinion on this bag's color -- the lighting makes it hard to tell.


----------



## fawnzilla

Jira said:


> Zipper tape color "matches" the bag color in that it's a couple shades darker. Please wait for another opinion on this bag's color -- the lighting makes it hard to tell.



Thanks and sorry for mispelling, I'm french


----------



## angelamaz2

Jira said:


> Looks like 2009 Officier.


Thank you very much, the seller says its from 2009, I was guessing it might be an officer


----------



## Pursetastic

Mie Mie said:


> Can someone tell me what color and model is this bag?? I actually found it in my mom's closet but even she has no idea what color this is. Thanks ladies!!


I know this color. I just bought this today in velo. It's parme, 2011 winter color.  This is so new that it's not on the 2011 color chart.


----------



## Pursetastic

anmldr1 said:


> i was in bergdorf's today and came across this dusty rose/ lilac color...It's more mauve then vieux rose...but more pink then papyrus...just wondering if this is the limited edition color for this season...
> the pics make the bag look more beige-it's the lighting in my house...it's more of a light mauve/lilac color in real life


Hi there, I got a perme velo today at Barney ny. So happy you have the same color. I looked all over for a long time to identify the color. I finally found it at an Asian blog http://us.mplife.com/show/dress/111001/76428594302.shtml. Do you think this is a good color to keep? This is my first B.


----------



## anmldr1

congrats!
i keep going back and forth on if i should keep it...but every time i take it out of the dust bag i fall in love with it! i think the rggh is such a great contrast! i think it's really pretty...not too pink but also not too beige...i'm just wondering if the new pink for spring/summer will be a better color


----------



## Pursetastic

anmldr1 said:
			
		

> congrats!
> i keep going back and forth on if i should keep it...but every time i take it out of the dust bag i fall in love with it! i think the rggh is such a great contrast! i think it's really pretty...not too pink but also not too beige...i'm just wondering if the new pink for spring/summer will be a better color



I know what you mean....I took my velo to barneys today hopping I might exchange for a better color. Still, I came home with this same bag. Nothing looks better than this on me! The only thing that concerns me is this color not listed on the color chart for 2011.  But what the hack...if it looks good on me, I should just keep it! I think I'm keeping it! I like the grayish purple pink that is versatile with with all color family such as earth tone and bright colors. I guess I can carry this bag with almost all outfit!!


----------



## jasonwu

Hello ladies! Can anyone tell what is the color/year of this city? I saw there's a flash sale on ruelala!


----------



## saira1214

jasonwu said:


> Hello ladies! Can anyone tell what is the color/year of this city? I saw there's a flash sale on ruelala!


 It's f/w 2011 Bleu Roi.  Did you get it? It was a good deal!!


----------



## jasonwu

saira1214 said:


> It's f/w 2011 Bleu Roi.  Did you get it? It was a good deal!!



WOW! Thanks for you fast response, Saira!  It's my lucky day! I caught one. Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## saira1214

jasonwu said:


> WOW! Thanks for you fast response, Saira!  It's my lucky day! I caught one. Can't wait to see it!!


 
Congrats! I meant to say that it is from 2010 not 2011.


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Please help to identify this style and colour. TIA guys!


----------



## ohlalah

BAGSLOVERsg011 said:


> Please help to identify this style and colour. TIA guys!



I think it's a 2010 S/S Cabas tote (style) in Sang (color). Please wait for others to chime in just to be sure.


----------



## Celia310

hi can anyone tell me the year and colour for this?


----------



## saira1214

ohlalah said:


> I think it's a 2010 S/S Cabas tote (style) in Sang (color). Please wait for others to chime in just to be sure.


 I agree that it is the cabas style.  In terms of the color, it is likely Sang, but looks like a very bright sang to me.  It's nice.


----------



## Celia310

hi does anyone know the color/year of this?


----------



## Jira

Celia310 said:


> hi does anyone know the color/year of this?



Looks like 2011 Bleu Lavande.


----------



## idalis

Can someone help me with the color on this one... it is 2010 fall, creamy color with a sort of pinkishness to it?  :



























Thanks!


----------



## NYCavalier

idalis said:


> Can someone help me with the color on this one... it is 2010 fall, creamy color with a sort of pinkishness to it?  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



2010 Nacre


----------



## nillacobain

Serial number #168031213048 

Any idea of year and color? Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

nillacobain said:


> Serial number #168031213048
> 
> Any idea of year and color? Thanks!


 The  serial number just identifies the color.  You will need to post a picture of the bag so we can determine the color.


----------



## nillacobain

saira1214 said:


> The serial number just identifies the color. You will need to post a picture of the bag so we can determine the color.


 

This is the bag (ebay listing - not mine):
http://www.ebay.it/itm/140623034315?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

nillacobain said:


> This is the bag (ebay listing - not mine):
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/140623034315?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you!



I am not familiar with this style so I will wait for someone else to chime in.


----------



## shelzbags

Color and Year, please?


----------



## Jira

shelzbags said:


> Color and Year, please?



F/W 2006 Camel Mid-Afternoon


----------



## Jira

nillacobain said:


> This is the bag (ebay listing - not mine):
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/140623034315?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you!



Looks like 2006 Emerald.


----------



## nillacobain

Jira said:


> Looks like 2006 Emerald.


 

Thank you... so the bag is from 2006? Or Emerald has been released for the first time in 2006? Sorry for the dumb question but I'm very new to B.


----------



## shelzbags

Jira said:


> F/W 2006 Camel Mid-Afternoon


 
Thank you SO much, Jira--I really appreciate it!


----------



## Jira

nillacobain said:


> Thank you... so the bag is from 2006? Or Emerald has been released for the first time in 2006? Sorry for the dumb question but I'm very new to B.



Yes, this Matelasse looks like it's 2006 Emerald. 



shelzbags said:


> Thank you SO much, Jira--I really appreciate it!



You're welcome!


----------



## nillacobain

Jira said:


> Yes, this Matelasse looks like it's 2006 Emerald.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome!


 
Thank you!


----------



## lshcat

Does anyone know what this army/khaki green Balenciaga color was officially called? I missed out on the bag (seller sold it on their own website apparently) but I love the color. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...504?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fe5eb308


----------



## KayMomto3

lshcat said:


> Does anyone know what this army/khaki green Balenciaga color was officially called? I missed out on the bag (seller sold it on their own website apparently) but I love the color. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...504?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fe5eb308



The 04 is called Khaki (RDC will always be accurate in the year and color of a bag/accessory)- they will pry my Khaki city from my cold dead hands - such a beautiful brown/green chameleon color.


----------



## lshcat

KayMomto3 said:


> The 04 is called Khaki (RDC will always be accurate in the year and color of a bag/accessory)- they will pry my Khaki city from my cold dead hands - such a beautiful brown/green chameleon color.



Thank you! Ugh.. I'm on a mission I guess.


----------



## Celia310

Jira said:


> Looks like 2011 Bleu Lavande.


 
Thanks alot for your help!


----------



## shelzbags

Hello, and thank you for your help. I expect this bag tomorrow, but just in case you can tell here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260883889275

I know it's a Twiggy, but the color/year aren't matching? Thanks again!


----------



## Conni618

shelzbags said:


> Hello, and thank you for your help. I expect this bag tomorrow, but just in case you can tell here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260883889275
> 
> I know it's a Twiggy, but the color/year aren't matching? Thanks again!



Can't tell by color in the photos.  It is either Rouille from S/06, or Paprika F/07.

I had a Paprika (07) and it seemed to have more brown than this one.  So I'm guessing it's 06 Rouille.


----------



## shelzbags

Conni618 said:


> Can't tell by color in the photos.  It is either Rouille from S/06, or Paprika F/07.
> 
> I had a Paprika (07) and it seemed to have more brown than this one.  So I'm guessing it's 06 Rouille.


 
Well, thanks bunches; you'll be seeing it again anyway, once I actually get it. I appreciate your time and thoughts.


----------



## laurenemily5

Hi there ladies,

I'm desperate to buy this First  

http://www.wardrobemistress.co.uk/collections/bags/products/arena-first-classic-bag-tan

buut just before I do, does anyone know what it's colour is called and what year it is?

Can't wait to hear from you.. thanks X


----------



## Conni618

laurenemily5 said:


> Hi there ladies,
> 
> I'm desperate to buy this First
> 
> http://www.wardrobemistress.co.uk/collections/bags/products/arena-first-classic-bag-tan
> 
> buut just before I do, does anyone know what it's colour is called and what year it is?
> 
> Can't wait to hear from you.. thanks X



Can't tell much from the photos.  It looks pretty, but can't tell if it is authentic.  There were quite a few colors and seasons with 'caramel' toned colors..

If you can get closer photos of the authentication features, (leather tag, front and back, close up of a bale (hardware at the end of the strap) you can post on the "Authenticate This" thread to find out if it's authentic.  Also the information on the silver tag will pin down the season, which will tell you which color it is.
Good luck!


----------



## shelzbags

Ok, this is embarassing, these pics are going all over the place. Had this bag authenticated, now wanting the year and color. It was listed as an 06 Paprika, but experts tell me there was no 06 Paprika; it's either an 06 Rouille, or an 07 Paprika, but I sure don't know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## drati

*shelzbags*, it's difficult to tell the difference between rouille 06 and paprika 07. From the listing pics I was guessing your bag was from 06 but looking at your pics above I am not so sure. I have  owned rouille/paprika bags from both seasons and the colour is very similar. The 06 leather is generally smoother and more glossy. In any case, your new twiggy is gorgeous. 

Here are some comparison pics I took of 06 rouille and 07 paprika, maybe these are of help to you.

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/how-well-do-you-know-your-bal-colours-363495.html


----------



## drati

Looks like f/w 06 camel to me. Please ask for a picture of the silver tag, that will tell you what season the bag is from. 



laurenemily5 said:


> Hi there ladies,
> 
> I'm desperate to buy this First
> 
> http://www.wardrobemistress.co.uk/collections/bags/products/arena-first-classic-bag-tan
> 
> buut just before I do, does anyone know what it's colour is called and what year it is?
> 
> Can't wait to hear from you.. thanks X


----------



## laurenemily5

drati said:


> Looks like f/w 06 camel to me. Please ask for a picture of the silver tag, that will tell you what season the bag is from.



Thank you so much. I've requested some more photos so then hopefully I can get it authenticated and you guys will be able to determine which year it was made. Thanks again!


----------



## shelzbags

drati said:


> *shelzbags*, it's difficult to tell the difference between rouille 06 and paprika 07. From the listing pics I was guessing your bag was from 06 but looking at your pics above I am not so sure. I have  owned rouille/paprika bags from both seasons and the colour is very similar. The 06 leather is generally smoother and more glossy. In any case, your new twiggy is gorgeous.
> 
> Here are some comparison pics I took of 06 rouille and 07 paprika, maybe these are of help to you.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/how-well-do-you-know-your-bal-colours-363495.html


 
Oh, my goodness, I don't think my eyes are that good. Well, the leather is pretty smooth and glossy, so if the tag number doesn't help, I'll just call it 06 Rouille, and it IS gorgeous. Thank you SO much.


----------



## laurenemily5

drati said:


> Looks like f/w 06 camel to me. Please ask for a picture of the silver tag, that will tell you what season the bag is from.



Thank you so much. I've requested some more photos so then hopefully I can get it authenticated and you guys will be able to determine which year it was made. Thanks again!


----------



## Onice

Does anyone know what this punk Balenciaga color was officially called? and from what year?


----------



## Jira

Onice said:


> Does anyone know what this punk Balenciaga color was officially called? and from what year?



Looks like 2008 Pale Magenta.


----------



## Onice

what model is it?


----------



## kimo412

Hi, can any experts help me identify this B Bag?  I really love it and want to find out what exactly style name of the bag to see if I can still find one.  Thanks a bunch!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/250906927489?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## NYCavalier

Onice said:


> what model is it?



Giant Silver Street


----------



## NYCavalier

kimo412 said:


> Hi, can any experts help me identify this B Bag?  I really love it and want to find out what exactly style name of the bag to see if I can still find one.  Thanks a bunch!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/250906927489?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Giant Covered Street


----------



## 2shai_

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Brown-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-/320795093617?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab0e0aa71


Is this a mogano?


----------



## drati

2shai_ said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Brown-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-/320795093617?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab0e0aa71
> 
> 
> Is this a mogano?



I think it might be, yes, but it's hard to tell without more detailed pictures. The colour and zipper tape look about right but a lot of mogano bags I've seen had more distressed/wrinkly leather.


----------



## joy&lv

I purchase a preloved Twiggy and was told it is a 2006 Chever Black Twiggy. I know it had been to LMB for a spa but now, there are patches of blue showing through the bottom panel after one week of on and off use. So I want to see if the expert can decipher if it was originally black or blue. I attached a photo of the back of the tag and also the discoloration of the bottom panel. Let me know, if you need any other photos because I have all the authentification shots.

Thank you very much!


----------



## if0708

Can you please identify this bag? I know the photos are not that clear, but the seller said that this is a anthracite day bag and that it was purchased at barney's last year. I'm not an expert, but it does not look like a day to me..could it be a besace? If so, does it make sense that it was purchased last year? Does balenciaga still make this style? Thanks you for your help.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260898584247?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Jira

if0708 said:


> Can you please identify this bag? I know the photos are not that clear, but the seller said that this is a anthracite day bag and that it was purchased at barney's last year. I'm not an expert, but it does not look like a day to me..could it be a besace? If so, does it make sense that it was purchased last year? Does balenciaga still make this style? Thanks you for your help.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260898584247?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



This is an Anthracite Covered Giant Hardware (CGH) Besace.


----------



## Jira

joy&lv said:


> I purchase a preloved Twiggy and was told it is a 2006 Chever Black Twiggy. I know it had been to LMB for a spa but now, there are patches of blue showing through the bottom panel after one week of on and off use. So I want to see if the expert can decipher if it was originally black or blue. I attached a photo of the back of the tag and also the discoloration of the bottom panel. Let me know, if you need any other photos because I have all the authentification shots.
> 
> Thank you very much!



The thread (both outside the bag and inside) is black so I'm thinking this bag was originally black. Could it be the blue is from oxidation or some kind of reaction with LMB products?


----------



## joy&lv

Jira said:


> The thread (both outside the bag and inside) is black so I'm thinking this bag was originally black. Could it be the blue is from oxidation or some kind of reaction with LMB products?


 
I contacted the seller and she said, she bought it from a UK seller. She said it did not go to LMB but in her original email, she did mention the bag coming back from "a spa." Now, she is stating that she recieved the bag as is and never treated it.

The spots are scratch like and or in the distressed creases. I haven't taken it really anywhere other than my car and when I am out, I am carrying it crossbody.

I am very confused and she is willing to refund for the bag. So I am going to give it some thought.


----------



## Onice

Does anyone know what this Balenciaga box color was officially called? and from what year?


----------



## Jira

Onice said:


> Does anyone know what this Balenciaga box color was officially called? and from what year?



This looks like F/W 2005 Gray.


----------



## Afterlife

hey, does anyone know if this is outremer? if not, which color is this?
static.feber.se/article_images/20/92/85/209285_980.jpg
static.feber.se/article_images/20/95/07/209507_980.jpg
static.feber.se/article_images/21/71/09/217109_980.jpg


oh and this too! is it navy..?
click(video)



thanks!


----------



## RhiannonMR

Afterlife said:


> hey, does anyone know if this is outremer? if not, which color is this?
> static.feber.se/article_images/20/92/85/209285_980.jpg
> static.feber.se/article_images/20/95/07/209507_980.jpg
> static.feber.se/article_images/21/71/09/217109_980.jpg
> 
> 
> oh and this too! is it navy..?
> click(video)
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!




The bags shown in the links are Bleu Lavande. It's like many Bal colors very changeable depending on lighting and such. 

The bag in the video is most likely a Marine from a few seasons back.


----------



## RhiannonMR

Afterlife said:


> hey, does anyone know if this is outremer? if not, which color is this?
> static.feber.se/article_images/20/92/85/209285_980.jpg
> static.feber.se/article_images/20/95/07/209507_980.jpg
> static.feber.se/article_images/21/71/09/217109_980.jpg
> 
> 
> oh and this too! is it navy..?
> click(video)
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!


This IS Outremer.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...755?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2316bc612b

Link posted to show color, not to encourage the sale of this item.


----------



## Afterlife

RhiannonMR said:


> The bags shown in the links are Bleu Lavande.  It's like many Bal colors very changeable depending on lighting and  such.
> 
> The bag in the video is most likely a Marine from a few seasons back.


  thanks!


----------



## anika01

hi ladies... is this the nuage that Ashley is wearing?


----------



## saira1214

anika01 said:


> hi ladies... is this the nuage that Ashley is wearing?


----------



## angelamaz2

Is this a marine GGH Midday?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3a6d179e02
Thanks


----------



## graham

Hello you wonderfully talented IDers, hope you can help me with the name/line of this City... I've never seen a Cit with a center seam before...
  1- front  2 - cards   3- detail of perforation 

Thanks so much,


----------



## saira1214

graham said:


> Hello you wonderfully talented IDers, hope you can help me with the name/line of this City... I've never seen a Cit with a center seam before...
> 1- front  2 - cards   3- detail of perforation
> 
> Thanks so much,


 
 It is a perforated city that came out for only one or two seasons.  It looks like its anthra.


----------



## graham

saira1214 said:


> It is a perforated city that came out for only one or two seasons.  It looks like its anthra.



Thanks so much!


----------



## anika01

Hi! 

Hope you can help me what kind of blue this is..  
and year as well.. thanks very much!!!... 
more pics here: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Sky-Blue-Balenciaga-City/43057216


----------



## Jira

anika01 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Hope you can help me what kind of blue this is..
> and year as well.. thanks very much!!!...
> more pics here: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Sky-Blue-Balenciaga-City/43057216



It's from 2005, but this bag looks dyed.


----------



## anika01

thanks Jira.. now that you pointed that out, it does seem dyed! 
does dying make the leather (on bbags) stiff? 
thanks sooo much!! 



Jira said:


> It's from 2005, but this bag looks dyed.


----------



## joy&lv

Is this even authentic? It is definately NOT VELO

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...231?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb9b3d1cf


----------



## RhiannonMR

joy&lv said:


> Is this even authentic? It is definately NOT VELO
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...231?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb9b3d1cf



It's a metro bag. Yoogis has one on their site. Covered hardware and all.


----------



## EllieoftheJ

RhiannonMR said:


> It's a metro bag. Yoogis has one on their site. Covered hardware and all.


Looks like Raisin


----------



## joy&lv

EllieoftheJ said:


> Looks like Raisin


Thanks. I love the color but some how the CGH looks out of balance with the rest of the bag... too close together?


----------



## EllieoftheJ

joy&lv said:


> Thanks. I love the color but some how the CGH looks out of balance with the rest of the bag... too close together?


Good question....I think it looks authentic. I was just looking up other pics of the metro bag with CGH and it looks the same. Maybe post the link in the bag authentication thread to be safe


----------



## kissmyshoes

They are great... love it.


----------



## NYC

ITEM Balenciaga RED Courier 
 SELLER hkevian 
ITEM 180765389711?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180765389711?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

What does anyone think?
 says the tag says 3 which would make it a rouge vip?


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi experts,

Can a few of you please chime in and let me know if you think this is a 2005 Teal bag or rather a 2005 Turquoise bag? I'm getting conflicting info and am not sure which is correct.

Thank you so much!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270867407384?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## KayMomto3

dizzywizzy said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Can a few of you please chime in and let me know if you think this is a 2005 Teal bag or rather a 2005 Turquoise bag? I'm getting conflicting info and am not sure which is correct.
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270867407384?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



I think it looks like Teal, but wait for other opinions.


----------



## dizzywizzy

KayMomto3 said:


> I think it looks like Teal, but wait for other opinions.



Thanks! Yes, I want to be sure.

I've pulled photos from the ref library of both colors, and I might just be color blind, but they are too close for me to tell!


----------



## KayMomto3

dizzywizzy said:


> Thanks! Yes, I want to be sure.
> 
> I've pulled photos from the ref library of both colors, and I might just be color blind, but they are too close for me to tell!



I think the contrast of the stitching with the leather and the colour of the zipper fabric will really tell. It does look very much like the Teal that I have, but see what others think.


----------



## Jira

dizzywizzy said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Can a few of you please chime in and let me know if you think this is a 2005 Teal bag or rather a 2005 Turquoise bag? I'm getting conflicting info and am not sure which is correct.
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270867407384?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



I agree it's Teal. 05 Turq is brighter.


----------



## Jira

NYC said:


> ITEM Balenciaga RED Courier
> SELLER hkevian
> ITEM 180765389711?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180765389711?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> What does anyone think?
> says the tag says 3 which would make it a rouge vip?



Please ask the seller for a clear picture of the paper tag, which has the production year on it. Rouge Vif is from 2006.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Jira said:


> I agree it's Teal. 05 Turq is brighter.



Great, thanks everyone!!


----------



## balenciagagurl

Hi
Can someone tell me possibly, what year this bag is and what color it is? I saw this on ebay on October and I tried contacting the seller to get more info, but they never replied. I'm not looking to authenticate, just looking for year and color. I know it's the a first bag...but need help figuring out what year and color.  Thanks in advance. http://www.ebay.com/itm/300606777262


----------



## Jira

balenciagagurl said:


> Hi
> Can someone tell me possibly, what year this bag is and what color it is? I saw this on ebay on October and I tried contacting the seller to get more info, but they never replied. I'm not looking to authenticate, just looking for year and color. I know it's the a first bag...but need help figuring out what year and color.  Thanks in advance. http://www.ebay.com/itm/300606777262



It's S/S 2009 Automne.


----------



## balenciagagurl

Jira said:


> It's S/S 2009 Automne.



Jira
 Thanks so much. Just making sure this is the first bag correct.


----------



## Jira

balenciagagurl said:


> Jira
> Thanks so much. Just making sure this is the first bag correct.



Yes, this style is called the  First.


----------



## jennyx0

Hi! Does anyone know what this style is called? I must have it...


----------



## nuvola1990

Hello!!! Could you please tell me which year is this Balenciaga Giant City?

http://imageshack.us/g/838/img5774h.jpg/

Thank you!!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

jennyx0 said:


> Hi! Does anyone know what this style is called? I must have it...


hmm it is difficult to say, but it looks like a 2003 first(with longer strap) or even a rggh town (i can't see tassels!)


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

nuvola1990 said:


> Hello!!! Could you please tell me which year is this Balenciaga Giant City?
> 
> http://imageshack.us/g/838/img5774h.jpg/
> 
> Thank you!!!


 it is not a giant city but a giant work and year is almost impossible to say, but should be 2009 according to me


----------



## nuvola1990

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> it is not a giant city but a giant work and year is almost impossible to say, but should be 2009 according to me



THANKS


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

nuvola1990 said:


> THANKS


prego cara


----------



## citychick

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> hmm it is difficult to say, but it looks like a 2003 first(with longer strap) or even a rggh town (i can't see tassels!)


 If you look closely you can see the tassels against her jeans, hope this helps you to identify this bag chloeglamour!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

citychick said:


> If you look closely you can see the tassels against her jeans, hope this helps you to identify this bag chloeglamour!


 LOL I JUST ENLARGED IT ...and now i can spot them , i'd say 2003 first but i am not sure, wait for another tpfer to chime in


----------



## jennyx0

I think I found that exact one!! Thank you!!


----------



## leya k

hello ladies, does anyone know the name of the new bag, looks a bit gym bag/the 50's flight attendant's bag. I'll try to post a link here, but I'm not sure it'll work.

http://multiplefashiondisorder.wordpress.com/2011/10/16/balenciaga-spring-2012/balenciaga-spring-2012-08-bag/

is it already in some shops, anyone has any idea on the price etc.
thanks!


----------



## leya k

better link http://www.purseblog.com/balenciaga/fashion-week-handbags-balenciaga-spring-2012.html


----------



## weekender2

I don't know anything about it, but I like it in red
hopefully someone will chime in with some details.


----------



## leya k

the red one was my pick, too. but there is also one in cream, looks so fresh and new. hope someone could help with the info.


----------



## PinayRN

leya k said:


> better link http://www.purseblog.com/balenciaga/fashion-week-handbags-balenciaga-spring-2012.html


This one aint workin.


----------



## drati

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> LOL I JUST ENLARGED IT ...and now i can spot them , i'd say 2003 first but i am not sure, wait for another tpfer to chime in



I'm pretty sure it's a first, probably from 03, with the longer strap and pewter hardware.


----------



## leya k

it's because the purse blog is down since last night. I hope they will fix it soon.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

drati said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a first, probably from 03, with the longer strap and pewter hardware.


 yayyy


----------



## weekender2

what I know so far is that these won't be in until later in the season.
waiting for more info...


----------



## drati

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> yayyy


----------



## ValextraFTW

Hi ladies, 

I bought my first Balenciaga bag!  It was at the outlets and too good of a deal to resist. However, I don't know much about it. The sales associate said that it's pony hair...but that's about it. Any ideas?


----------



## malika123

can anyone identify the bag khloe is holding absolutely love it and is it still available any information will be greatly appreciated please help i must have it thank u


----------



## Jira

malika123 said:


> can anyone identify the bag khloe is holding absolutely love it and is it still available any information will be greatly appreciated please help i must have it thank u
> View attachment 1540265



Looks like a 2010 Light Olive RGGH (Rose Gold Giant Hardware) City.


----------



## Jira

leya k said:


> better link http://www.purseblog.com/balenciaga/fashion-week-handbags-balenciaga-spring-2012.html



Link is working again. Sorry, I don't know the name of these styles, have you checked Balenciaga.com?


----------



## leya k

Jira said:


> Link is working again. Sorry, I don't know the name of these styles, have you checked Balenciaga.com?



I did, they are not there yet. I really like them a lot. Maybe someone knows something?


----------



## saira1214

malika123 said:


> can anyone identify the bag khloe is holding absolutely love it and is it still available any information will be greatly appreciated please help i must have it thank u
> View attachment 1540265


 


Jira said:


> Looks like a 2010 Light Olive RGGH (Rose Gold Giant Hardware) City.


 
I think it is a 2011 Militare RGGH City.


----------



## piksban

View attachment 1541285


View attachment 1541286


View attachment 1541287


View attachment 1541288


View attachment 1541289


----------



## drati

^^^ Looks like a hook office bag from 2006, I think the colour is cornflower. 








piksban said:


> View attachment 1541285
> 
> 
> View attachment 1541286
> 
> 
> View attachment 1541287
> 
> 
> View attachment 1541288
> 
> 
> View attachment 1541289


----------



## piksban

drati said:


> ^^^ Looks like a hook office bag from 2006, I think the colour is cornflower.



thanks a lot for the help drati:santawave::santawave::santawave:


----------



## piksban

im sorry wrong title... just want help to identify this bag..thanks


----------



## piksban




----------



## tinad2004

Hello, i just purchased this bag but i am not quite sure if it was advertised correctly with the color and year ( pictures from the auction)
seller states it is an 08 Galet? I have a 09 Galet but it is much darker in person ... i have yet to receive the bag but this looks more like Argent to me even in the pictures ... correct me if i am wrong! thank you for your time!





also here is the 09 Galet next to a 05 Dolma( maybe it is not actually a 09 galet? lol please take a look )


----------



## MrsJstar

Hi guys! Just bought this 2010 PT..seller thought it was Outremer but looks like Blue Lavande to me?! Whatcha think?! TIA


----------



## Jira

piksban said:


> View attachment 1541594
> 
> 
> View attachment 1541595
> 
> 
> View attachment 1541596
> 
> 
> View attachment 1541597
> 
> 
> View attachment 1541598
> 
> 
> im sorry wrong title... just want help to identify this bag..thanks



This is fake. In the future, please post authentication questions in http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-717904.html, thank you.


----------



## Jira

saira1214 said:


> I think it is a 2011 Militare RGGH City.



I think you're right -- the bag pictured looks lighter than Light Olive.


----------



## saira1214

MrsJstar said:


> Hi guys! Just bought this 2010 PT..seller thought it was Outremer but looks like Blue Lavande to me?! Whatcha think?! TIA


 The first pic looks like Outremer and the second two look like BL. I would guess BL. It should look more purple than Blue IRL.


----------



## saira1214

tinad2004 said:


> Hello, i just purchased this bag but i am not quite sure if it was advertised correctly with the color and year ( pictures from the auction)
> seller states it is an 08 Galet? I have a 09 Galet but it is much darker in person ... i have yet to receive the bag but this looks more like Argent to me even in the pictures ... correct me if i am wrong! thank you for your time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also here is the 09 Galet next to a 05 Dolma( maybe it is not actually a 09 galet? lol please take a look )


 
The 08 season produced Argent which is a dove grey.  The 09 season produced galet which is more of a pebble color.  I can't tell from your pics but if the white card says 08 it is argent.


----------



## MrsJstar

Thanks SAIRA!!


----------



## tinad2004

gotcha! thank you i will retake pictures sometime next week and hopefully get a definite answer since both bags were pre-owned and no longer have the white cards =/



saira1214 said:


> The 08 season produced Argent which is a dove grey.  The 09 season produced galet which is more of a pebble color.  I can't tell from your pics but if the white card says 08 it is argent.


----------



## cupcakegirl

tinad2004 said:


> Hello, i just purchased this bag but i am not quite sure if it was advertised correctly with the color and year ( pictures from the auction)
> seller states it is an 08 Galet? I have a 09 Galet but it is much darker in person ... i have yet to receive the bag but this looks more like Argent to me even in the pictures ... correct me if i am wrong! thank you for your time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also here is the 09 Galet next to a 05 Dolma( maybe it is not actually a 09 galet? lol please take a look )





tinad2004 said:


> gotcha! thank you i will retake pictures sometime next week and hopefully get a definite answer since both bags were pre-owned and no longer have the white cards =/



Hi tinad2004!  You can also tell by the letter imprinted on the metal tag on the inside of the bag.  Each season and year has a different letter. "Q" identifies it as a 2009 fall/winter bag, so that would be galet.  If the brogues has a "S" on the tag, it's argent from F/W 08. 

Here's the list that I'm going by:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/balenciaga-color-information-by-season-144822.html


----------



## bkurant

please help to identify this color. with my limited understanding, it is a 2011 city bag. the seller calls the color grey/brown. the white card says:
2011 3 115748 db9q8 691.

tnks for ur help


----------



## tinad2004

cupcakegirl said:


> Hi tinad2004!  You can also tell by the letter imprinted on the metal tag on the inside of the bag.  Each season and year has a different letter. "Q" identifies it as a 2009 fall/winter bag, so that would be galet.  If the brogues has a "S" on the tag, it's argent from F/W 08.
> 
> Here's the list that I'm going by:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/balenciaga-color-information-by-season-144822.html



wow thank you so much! that was very helpful!


----------



## cupcakegirl

tinad2004 said:


> wow thank you so much! that was very helpful!



You're welcome!


----------



## cupcakegirl

bkurant said:


> please help to identify this color. with my limited understanding, it is a 2011 city bag. the seller calls the color grey/brown. the white card says:
> *2011 3* 115748 db9q8 691.
> 
> tnks for ur help



Papyrus.  ^^^ The part I put in *bold* is the year and season.  2011 and "3" is F/W ("1" is S/S), so the color is papyrus.


----------



## saira1214

tinad2004 said:


> wow thank you so much! that was very helpful!


 


cupcakegirl said:


> Hi tinad2004! You can also tell by the letter imprinted on the metal tag on the inside of the bag. Each season and year has a different letter. "Q" identifies it as a 2009 fall/winter bag, so that would be galet. If the brogues has a "S" on the tag, it's argent from F/W 08.
> 
> Here's the list that I'm going by:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ciaga-color-information-by-season-144822.html


 
Only RH cities have the metal tag.  GH and CGH city bags do not and the tag does not contain any identifying color information.


----------



## saira1214

bkurant said:


> please help to identify this color. with my limited understanding, it is a 2011 city bag. the seller calls the color grey/brown. the white card says:
> 2011 3 115748 db9q8 691.
> 
> tnks for ur help


 
You should post pics just in case, as the card may not be for that bag.


----------



## cupcakegirl

saira1214 said:


> Only RH cities have the metal tag.  GH and CGH city bags do not and the tag does not contain any identifying color information.



*SORRY* about that, didn't know that only RH had metal tags!



saira1214 said:


> You should post pics just in case, as the card may not be for that bag.



saira1214 is absolutely right, the card may not necessarily go with that bag.



Ok, I feel stupid now... again my apologies, I was trying to be helpful.


----------



## saira1214

cupcakegirl said:


> *SORRY* about that, didn't know that only RH had metal tags!
> 
> 
> 
> saira1214 is absolutely right, the card may not necessarily go with that bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I feel stupid now... again my apologies, I was trying to be helpful.


 
OMGosh!! Don't feel bad. I am so sorry I made you feel stupid.  You were only trying to be helpful.


----------



## cupcakegirl

saira1214 said:


> OMGosh!! Don't feel bad. I am so sorry I made you feel stupid.  You were only trying to be helpful.



No, no... YOU didn't make me feel stupid, _I did_.


----------



## bkurant

saira1214 said:


> You should post pics just in case, as the card may not be for that bag.



thanks saira. here it is  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment Doc4.pdf


----------



## bkurant

cupcakegirl said:


> Papyrus.  ^^^ The part I put in *bold* is the year and season.  2011 and "3" is F/W ("1" is S/S), so the color is papyrus.



thanks cupcake. couldnt find the color on the reference charts - it must be quite new, but of course you knew that


----------



## bkurant

cupcakegirl said:


> Papyrus.  ^^^ The part I put in *bold* is the year and season.  2011 and "3" is F/W ("1" is S/S), so the color is papyrus.



cupcake, once you said that the color is papyrus, i searched this forum for it and found many pics. the bags are all beautiful, but they are all completely different from the bag in question. 
i attached a photo earlier, hope you can see it. what do you think?
if papers indicate 'papyrus', but the pics are of some other (yet unidentified color), could it be fake? oh, i really hope not.


----------



## cupcakegirl

bkurant said:


> thanks saira. here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543959





bkurant said:


> thanks cupcake. couldnt find the color on the reference charts - it must be quite new, but of course you knew that





bkurant said:


> cupcake, once you said that the color is papyrus, i searched this forum for it and found many pics. the bags are all beautiful, but they are all completely different from the bag in question.
> i attached a photo earlier, hope you can see it. what do you think?
> if papers indicate 'papyrus', but the pics are of some other (yet unidentified color), could it be fake? oh, i really hope not.



Hey bkurant!  Obviously, saira1214 had it right by asking you to post pics because your bag is most definitely NOT papyrus!  I made the wrong assumption when you said you had a "2011 grey/brown city bag"... I thought it was one of the main collection "regular" bags.  You have a "city dots" bag, which is different.  I'm not sure what colors they were produced in, as they differ from the regular collection colors.  I don't see this color on the Balenciaga website, but I do see it on Barneys website:
http://www.barneys.com/Arena-Dot-City/00505012140176,default,pd.html?cgid=MAIN05
And it is listed as the color "grey brown".  Maybe one of the experts here on the forum can chime in and confirm if that's the correct color name...


----------



## nuvola1990

http://imageshack.us/g/641/photo10j.png/

Hey girls!! Here I am with another bag to identify....It looks really old! Can you tell me the year of production? Thank you!!!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Hi all,

Im not even sure if this is the right place to ask, I just didnt want to start a new thread for one question.

I was wondering if the the combo of RGGH Ardoise ever came in the velo style? 

TIA


----------



## MrsJstar

Hi Ladies!! 

Can anyone help with this 09' Work bag...it states it's Forest Green but looks anthracite..Whatcha think?!
TIA

http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...-work-bag-i-47582-s-333.html?images=true#img1


----------



## Jira

MrsJstar said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> Can anyone help with this 09' Work bag...it states it's Forest Green but looks anthracite..Whatcha think?!
> TIA
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...-work-bag-i-47582-s-333.html?images=true#img1



Looks like Anthra to me, too.


----------



## Jira

nuvola1990 said:


> http://imageshack.us/g/641/photo10j.png/
> 
> Hey girls!! Here I am with another bag to identify....It looks really old! Can you tell me the year of production? Thank you!!!



It's from Spring/Summer 2008, not too old.


----------



## Jira

PinkPeonies said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im not even sure if this is the right place to ask, I just didnt want to start a new thread for one question.
> 
> I was wondering if the the combo of RGGH Ardoise ever came in the velo style?
> 
> TIA



I think so. Here's a picture of it:


----------



## MrsJstar

Jira said:


> Looks like Anthra to me, too.


JIRA~Thanks for getting back to me!!


----------



## saira1214

bkurant said:


> cupcake, once you said that the color is papyrus, i searched this forum for it and found many pics. the bags are all beautiful, but they are all completely different from the bag in question.
> i attached a photo earlier, hope you can see it. what do you think?
> if papers indicate 'papyrus', but the pics are of some other (yet unidentified color), could it be fake? oh, i really hope not.


 


bkurant said:


> thanks saira. here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543959


 Looks like an Anthra Dots City to me, but if you say it looks more brown IRL, idk.


----------



## Sophieselt

I just found a city rh in the color smoke grey.
Is this a fall 2011 color? I have not heard of it before-
Anyone know?

Thanks


----------



## PinkPeonies

Jira said:


> I think so. Here's a picture of it:




Thank you Jira, i'd just never seen it before.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Were you told that the colour was called smoke grey?

Could it be the colour Ardoise? Its like a marle/smokey grey colour.


----------



## MissFluffyCat

What's the 'english name' for Anthracite, I wonder? Is that too dark to be called smoke grey?


----------



## Sophieselt

PinkPeonies said:


> Were you told that the colour was called smoke grey?
> 
> Could it be the colour Ardoise? Its like a marle/smokey grey colour.



I am thinking it is Ardoise also -
It looks like it- I will see if I can send a picture--
Thanks-


----------



## Sophieselt

Here is a picture from the SA--can anyone tell me the color?


----------



## mere girl

It may be a silver metallic?


----------



## hrhsunshine

2011 Argent Fonce?  It can look different depending on the lighting.  It's got a blue-ish tone to it.  Check it out on the Balenciaga.com site.  They have the First and it looks more blue-ish there.


----------



## Sophieselt

hrhsunshine said:


> 2011 Argent Fonce?  It can look different depending on the lighting.  It's got a blue-ish tone to it.  Check it out on the Balenciaga.com site.  They have the First and it looks more blue-ish there.



That's what I think it is--they call it smoke grey??
Thanks for your input--


----------



## Sophieselt

Actually, I think it is Silver Metallic--


----------



## hrhsunshine

did u tell the SA that Bal doesn't have an official color "smoke grey".  LOL!  

Pretty funny that the Bal collectors often know more that the the SA's. 

You would need more photos to be sure.  There is a sliver metallic that came out I believe...just silver, not undertones of anything else. 



Sophieselt said:


> That's what I think it is--they call it smoke grey??
> Thanks for your input--


----------



## Sophieselt

hrhsunshine said:


> did u tell the SA that Bal doesn't have an official color "smoke grey".  LOL!
> 
> Pretty funny that the Bal collectors often know more that the the SA's.
> 
> You would need more photos to be sure.  There is a sliver metallic that came out I believe...just silver, not undertones of anything else.



I think you are exactly right! It amazes me how much people know that love the line!
I told her no--I really do think it is silver--
not for me!

Thanks for your help--


----------



## oreo713

Hi Ladies....I have a question I hope you can help me with.  did Balenciaga ever make a day bag in Eggplant?   I've searched all the reference pages and can't find one!    Thank you!!


----------



## saira1214

oreo713 said:


> Hi Ladies....I have a question I hope you can help me with.  did Balenciaga ever make a day bag in Eggplant?   I've searched all the reference pages and can't find one!    Thank you!!


No. The day style wasn't produced until 2005, Eggplant was a 2004 color.


----------



## kemilia

I was just at my local NM today (I always stop when to see the lovely bags) and they had a few silver metallic--this looks like them. Very pretty.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

This is Argent color officially in French, the English name is Silver (Metallic) 

(Definitely not Argent foncé which is the dark metallic bag in the back)

I'm borrowing this pic which was posted before:


----------



## maxxout

Wouldn't it be more like Gris Poivre ?  That's darker than Ardoise and I think of smoke as darker. 
But then again I guess it depends on what's burning.


----------



## JuliaD89

Saw this in Barneys and I'm pretty sure it's silver metallic, the official color name is Argent. Beautiful color!


----------



## Sophieselt

CEC.LV4eva said:


> This is Argent color officially in French, the English name is Silver (Metallic)
> 
> (Definitely not Argent foncé which is the dark metallic bag in the back)
> 
> I'm borrowing this pic which was posted before:



Thats it! That is the picture the SA originally sent--I thought it looked metallic-

Thanks again for all the great help- you guys are the best!


----------



## oreo713

saira1214 said:


> No. The day style wasn't produced until 2005, Eggplant was a 2004 color.


 

That's what I thought....thank you Saira!!!


----------



## Pink.Eggplant

Gris Poivre ?


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=110-kwC-3_Frs.2wHb-5XBpJ.h-f5L_O&id=14242764488&_u=l15gbasfa63 

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=110-kwC-3_Frs.2wHb-5XBpJ.h-f5L_O&id=12343475962&_u=l15gbas5c3d

Hi, ladies, would you pls tell me the code 4070 refers to which color, and what about 4040? TIA


----------



## blazedog

Is this a Work or Weekender - I have a hard time with depth perception.


----------



## redskater

blazedog said:


> Is this a Work or Weekender - I have a hard time with depth perception.



work


----------



## PinkPeonies

blazedog said:


> Is this a Work or Weekender - I have a hard time with depth perception.



You can usually tell the difference between RH work or weekender as the work only has 2 little hardwares on the bag right under the handle as the weekender has 3. With GH it's a little bit harder to tell from pictures due to height/build of the person carrying it as GH only ever has 2. Correct me if I'm wrong about the GH as I'd never seen 3 GH hardwares on a bag.


----------



## My Happiness

Could you tell pls.

Which colors?  And which seasons?

Thank you


----------



## dragonette

That's Ardoise. It's more grey than blue.  Spring/Summer 2011.


----------



## My Happiness

Thnx dragonette

Too bad it 's in the past ...


----------



## dragonette

You're most welcome! I actually don't think you will like it in real life... It's more like an elephant grey, not as blue as the picture shows.


----------



## LillyLovely

Can someone please tell me what colour and year this is please? (I guessed tomato 07 GGH part time but I'm probably wrong!)

TIA


----------



## saira1214

LillyLovely said:


> Can someone please tell me what colour and year this is please? (I guessed tomato 07 GGH part time but I'm probably wrong!)
> 
> TIA



It's hard to tell from that one picture, but it looks like 08 Coral to me.


----------



## tndang

Hi Everyone!

I am new to Balenciaga, I have owned Louis and just purchased my first Balenciaga bag (as a Christmas present to myself!) 

I purchased the City in RH, Colour Black. 
Does anyone know how I know what year my bag was made? I purchased it from Holt Renfrew where I live... is there a serial # or somwhere I can check? or do I just assume its 2011 as I purchased it a couple days ago?

Thanks in advance! I will try and find time to upload a reveal and modeling pics


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER

Do you have the paper card of the bag? you may see the year and 1 or 3 on the card.

1 means S/S and 3 means F/W


----------



## nicole2730

hi there.
it should say what year it was made on the paper tags. if you don't have those, the letter on the middle line of the metal tag will help you determine the year.
example: N 12345* Q* - the "Q" will tell you the year, which you can find in the reference section located above in the permanent threads.

in this pic, the Z on the middle line let's you know the this bag is from f/w 2005.

congrats on your new bag


----------



## LillyLovely

saira1214 said:


> It's hard to tell from that one picture, but it looks like 08 Coral to me.



Thanks very much. I'll try get more pictures by the end of the week


----------



## tndang

thank you both so much!! I searched the tags and it looks like mine is the 2011 S/S make  I will post a reveal shortly!


----------



## Ld21yahoo

Hi I'm new to this forum ! Was wondering if someone could identify some balenciaga shoes I was given please? They are bronze, 2-3 inch bronze heels with bronze/gold metallic straps which cross over the foot and have a brown/ cream strap across the toes. Thanks! Also is it possible to upload pics directly from an iPhone ?


----------



## Ld21yahoo

I attach pics!


----------



## gazoo

Hello.  I would like to know if this is indeed Anthracite as claimed by seller.  No year was given in listing.

Photos were taken in natural light.


----------



## Jira

gazoo said:


> Hello.  I would like to know if this is indeed Anthracite as claimed by seller.  No year was given in listing.
> 
> Photos were taken in natural light.



The zipper tape looks dark gray so I think this is Anthra, just faded.


----------



## gazoo

Jira said:


> The zipper tape looks dark gray so I think this is Anthra, just faded.



Thank you so much.  It goes green in certain light which made me think it was indeed Anthracite, but it's my first one in agneau vs chevre which feels different somehow in color saturation.  
I appreciate your help. &#12484;


----------



## sllew77

beautiful bag!! omg


----------



## gazoo

I saw these pics on the celebrity thread and am trying to figure out which model Gwyneth is carrying, as I need this badly!  Please please help. &#12484;


----------



## yxxcherry

I just bought a city from Barneys recently, but I don't know which year/season and color it is. Here's the tag and a card in the bag.

Thanks.


----------



## yxxcherry

yxxcherry said:


> I just bought a city from Barneys recently, but I don't know which year/season and color it is. Here's the tag and a card in the bag.
> 
> Thanks.


By the way, the color on the receipt says it's Lilac. Is it the one from 2006?


----------



## i_love_yorkie

yours might be from 2011 lilac. and the silver tag would help


----------



## saira1214

Based on the tag alone it is Parme from 2011. I'd have to see pics to confirm.


----------



## cloudzz

You can also check the code behind the tag inside your bag against the how to read your code thread in the reference library. It will be able to tell you which year and season this is from. But I agree that the paper tag says 11f/w and the bag does look like parme to me.


----------



## northerndancer

It is from the fall/winter 2011 season.  I'm not sure that the Bal tag indicates colour.  If you could provide a full picture of the bag, I'm sure the official Bal colour could be determined.


----------



## saira1214

i_love_yorkie said:
			
		

> yours might be from 2011 lilac. and the silver tag would help



The sliver plate is only on rh bags.


----------



## saira1214

cloudzz said:
			
		

> You can also check the code behind the tag inside your bag against the how to read your code thread in the reference library. It will be able to tell you which year and season this is from. But I agree that the paper tag says 11f/w and the bag does look like parme to me.



Behind the tag will only tell you the style.


----------



## saira1214

northerndancer said:
			
		

> It is from the fall/winter 2011 season.  I'm not sure that the Bal tag indicates colour.  If you could provide a full picture of the bag, I'm sure the official Bal colour could be determined.



The only fall/winter color in 2011 was Parme, but sometimes tags can be mixed up so it would be best to see actual pictures of the bag.


----------



## cloudzz

saira1214 said:


> Behind the tag will only tell you the style.



Sorry then it's on the front of the tag. There's a letter there that indicates the year.


----------



## yxxcherry

You guys are so nice~~~~~~~ I searched the forum for parme, and I think it is the color of my bag. I will post some pictures with it tomorrow under daylight.


----------



## Ibtissame

Hi! I am new on this board! I've been a Balenciaga fan forever 

I just bought this brown Twiggy (hope the pic'll work!), but I don't which year it is from or the name of its color. Can you help me??

Thanks!


----------



## hideherscars

Sorry for the bad cell phone pic 

I'm just wondering what color it is. It has RGGH, so it can't be from too long ago.

Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

Ibtissame said:


> Hi! I am new on this board! I've been a Balenciaga fan forever
> 
> I just bought this brown Twiggy (hope the pic'll work!), but I don't which year it is from or the name of its color. Can you help me??
> 
> Thanks!


 
Looks like Castagna to me.  Do you have the white tag that comes with the bag? If so, the year will be on there.


----------



## saira1214

hideherscars said:


> Sorry for the bad cell phone pic
> 
> I'm just wondering what color it is. It has RGGH, so it can't be from too long ago.
> 
> Thanks!


 
If the cell pic is accurate it is 2011 Parme.


----------



## Ibtissame

saira1214 said:


> Looks like Castagna to me.  Do you have the white tag that comes with the bag? If so, the year will be on there.



Thanks for the answer 
I am still waiting for the bag actually!


----------



## saira1214

Ibtissame said:


> Thanks for the answer
> I am still waiting for the bag actually!


 It looks like Castagna, but browns are hard to tell from pictures alone.  Post the white tag when you get the bag to be sure.


----------



## gazoo

gazoo said:


> I saw these pics on the celebrity thread and am trying to figure out which model Gwyneth is carrying, as I need this badly!  Please please help. &#12484;



Any help with this model would be appreciated.  I wanted to head to my nearest Bal store soon.  Is it a weekender?  Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

gazoo said:


> Any help with this model would be appreciated.  I wanted to head to my nearest Bal store soon.  Is it a weekender?  Thank you!


This is a work.


----------



## saira1214

gazoo said:


> Any help with this model would be appreciated.  I wanted to head to my nearest Bal store soon.  Is it a weekender?  Thank you!





saira1214 said:


> This is a work.



I take that back, it may be a weekender since there are no feet.


----------



## cutiek1t

I can't tell what year my bag is from since i bought it didn't come with the tags. The bag is a Day with giant silver stud. The color is Praline ( i think) this is the code 173081 213018. Thanks!


----------



## gazoo

saira1214 said:


> I take that back, it may be a weekender since there are no feet.



Thank you! It's been driving me nuts.  Any thoughts on the color?


----------



## saira1214

gazoo said:


> Thank you! It's been driving me nuts. Any thoughts on the color?


 Those look like two different bags to me. Which one are you referring to?


----------



## gazoo

saira1214 said:


> Those look like two different bags to me. Which one are you referring to?



Oh no, really?  Then the larger closer up one would be my choice (bottom photo).  I thought they were the same.  ush:


----------



## saira1214

gazoo said:


> Oh no, really? Then the larger closer up one would be my choice (bottom photo). I thought they were the same. ush:


 
They look different to me, but who knows. I've been having a lot of trouble with this one  (color, size, year) so maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## gazoo

saira1214 said:


> They look different to me, but who knows. I've been having a lot of trouble with this one  (color, size, year) so maybe someone else can chime in.



I know Gwyneth is am@zon tall so that may be throwing it off for me and with my luck once I find the exact bag it will dwarf my 5'3", but I sooooo love it! &#13025;


----------



## Ld21yahoo

Hi does anyone know where the correct place to post to find out the identity of balenciaga shoes?


----------



## EnidO27

Decophile said:


> All I can say is WOW.  Never laid eyes on anything like this.  Love the shape and proportions!
> 
> But why must little miss Cherry Spy always make cameo appearances just to torment me?


def very different- i like it!


----------



## saira1214

Ld21yahoo said:


> Hi does anyone know where the correct place to post to find out the identity of balenciaga shoes?


 Post them here. I am not very familiar with shoes, but someone else may be able to help.


----------



## venusmoon70

Can someone identify this BBags that is in Kim's picture? Tia!


----------



## saira1214

venusmoon70 said:


> Can someone identify this BBags that is in Kim's picture? Tia!


 I can't see your picture.


----------



## venusmoon70

saira1214 said:


> I can't see your picture.



Can you pls double click on the pic icon?


----------



## venusmoon70

http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com/2...las-rainforest-aquarium-khloe-visit-010512-1/


----------



## saira1214

venusmoon70 said:


> Can you pls double click on the pic icon?


 


venusmoon70 said:


> http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com/2...las-rainforest-aquarium-khloe-visit-010512-1/


 
When I double clicked on it earlier, it didn't take me to your photobucket page. Oh well.  Kim is carrying a Papyrus RGGH Velo.


----------



## venusmoon70

saira1214 said:


> When I double clicked on it earlier, it didn't take me to your photobucket page. Oh well.  Kim is carrying a Papyrus RGGH Velo.



Papyrus RGGH! I have that in day and still I couldn't make that out! Lol...funny how it always changes color. Thanks!


----------



## snr12

Can someone help identify this bag????

http://globalgrind.com/entertainmen...oe-lamar-family-magazine-details?gpage=3#gtop


----------



## ieweuyhs

snr12 said:


> Can someone help identify this bag????
> 
> http://globalgrind.com/entertainmen...oe-lamar-family-magazine-details?gpage=3#gtop



That's a FW 2011 Papyrus Rose Gold Giant Hardware Velo.


----------



## Ld21yahoo

Ld21yahoo said:


> I attach pics!



Here they are not sure how to recopy pics but they are on page 291 of this thread


----------



## luxylady

not sure which style or year it is?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/73385145@N03/sets/72157628767550895/

thanks for helping me to identify it.


----------



## HandbagAngel

luxylady said:


> not sure which style or year it is?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/73385145@N03/sets/72157628767550895/
> 
> thanks for helping me to identify it.


 
This style is called Bowling.  This thread has more details:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ga-bowling-mini-bowling-and-metro-139426.html


----------



## Ld21yahoo

Can anyone identify these ?


----------



## luxylady

HandbagAngel said:


> This style is called Bowling. This thread has more details:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ga-bowling-mini-bowling-and-metro-139426.html


 
Thanks handbag angel.  i did check that thread before but i had my doubts since none of those pictured had a back pocket.  is it just a bowling bag from a different year maybe?
or something else? 
i also posted in the authentication thread first and cbarrus thought it might be a street?

love your puppy by the way


----------



## HandbagAngel

luxylady said:


> Thanks handbag angel. i did check that thread before but i had my doubts since none of those pictured had a back pocket. is it just a bowling bag from a different year maybe?
> or something else?
> i also posted in the authentication thread first and cbarrus thought it might be a street?
> 
> love your puppy by the way


 
Oops... I missed the pocket part.  I am not familiar with this style, but for authenticity wise, all details are looking good to me.  Hope someone with Bowling experience could chime in.


----------



## Jira

luxylady said:


> not sure which style or year it is?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/73385145@N03/sets/72157628767550895/
> 
> thanks for helping me to identify it.



This style is called the Street. It's most likely from 2009. I remember Streets in other 2009 colors.


----------



## luxylady

Jira said:


> This style is called the Street. It's most likely from 2009. I remember Streets in other 2009 colors.


 
thanks Jira.
can you confirm that the style number for the street is the 224900 ?   i don't see that number on any of the lists.
does this mean it's a rare bag, or that no one bought it because it's ugly 

i think she's cute and practical.  and i like the pocket in back.  but best of all, she was 50% off!


----------



## Jira

luxylady said:


> thanks Jira.
> can you confirm that the style number for the street is the 224900 ?   i don't see that number on any of the lists.
> does this mean it's a rare bag, or that no one bought it because it's ugly
> 
> i think she's cute and practical.  and i like the pocket in back.  but best of all, she was 50% off!



Yes, that's the serial number for the Street. Here's another Street, exactly like yours: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWT-Authentic-Balenciaga-Black-Street-2009-NEW/29573366


----------



## doi

Hi.   Hope you guys can tell me what color and year this bag is.  Also, is this a Town?


----------



## pbdb

Double post


----------



## pbdb

^^^^^It's a Canard RH Town 2010


----------



## Afterlife

hey guys, is this papyrus?


----------



## hrhsunshine

Afterlife said:


> hey guys, is this papyrus?




Papyrus is more grey. Looks more like seigle to me.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Anyone have a clue what this twiggy is?


----------



## Jira

hrhsunshine said:


> Anyone have a clue what this twiggy is?



The color is 2004 Anis.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Thank you ma'am!



Jira said:


> The color is 2004 Anis.


----------



## shane_isha

Please help me identify the style, color and year of this bbag


----------



## whatswhat

Can someone please tell me the color and year of this bag?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180792232502?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Jira

shane_isha said:


> Please help me identify the style, color and year of this bbag



2008 Bubblegum GSH Slim


----------



## Jira

whatswhat said:


> Can someone please tell me the color and year of this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180792232502?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



2010 Canard Velo. The paper card pictured does not belong to this bag.


----------



## saira1214

whatswhat said:
			
		

> Can someone please tell me the color and year of this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180792232502?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



I think it may be anthra. Canard has teal zipper tape and lacing.


----------



## shane_isha

Jira said:


> 2008 Bubblegum GSH Slim



thanks


----------



## Jira

whatswhat said:


> Can someone please tell me the color and year of this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180792232502?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





saira1214 said:


> I think it may be anthra. Canard has teal zipper tape and lacing.



You're right, the color's Anthra.


----------



## lovekoobabags

Just wondering what color this bag might be.

Can't seem to decide ... Is there another way based on the plate inside?


Thanks ladies !


----------



## lovekoobabags

The inner tag says 

N1567B
115748

I think it's a f/w 2004 perhaps. Do u agree ?

Anyone know if these tassels are available at Bal for purchase still ?

Thanks


----------



## jennyjenny

I think this is a 2004 Marron.  That is, if you can be sure it's from 2004, which it seems it is due to the 'B' at the end of the first number, then it's Marron. 

The serial number may tell you more info, it should be on the back of the leather that the inner tag is attached to.  

Thread on how to read serial numbers: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/how-to-read-a-balenciaga-tag-145452.html


----------



## Jira

lovekoobabags said:


> The inner tag says
> 
> N1567B
> 115748
> 
> I think it's a f/w 2004 perhaps. Do u agree ?
> 
> Anyone know if these tassels are available at Bal for purchase still ?
> 
> Thanks



Here's another 2004 Marron bag -- does your bag color look like this one? 

2004 tassels won't be available for purchase at Bal retail stores.


----------



## lovekoobabags

Thank you for your help !!! 

It's a 2004 Marron ... and I'm smitten with her!


----------



## oreo713

Happy Thursday everyone!   I just received this Aumoniere from Brussels ( I already had it authenticated by Jira )  and  it arrived in MINT condition.  It even had the extra tassels AND the mirror!!  I was wondering if anyone could tell me what year it is from.  Just trying to figure out if it is chevre or agneau.  The mirror does not have a pocket on the back which leads to to believe that it probably is not chevre, but I am far from being an expert.  Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sac-Pochett...0732164392?pt=BEFR_Sacs_2&hash=item2318564d28


----------



## saira1214

oreo713 said:


> Happy Thursday everyone! I just received this Aumoniere from Brussels ( I already had it authenticated by Jira ) and it arrived in MINT condition. It even had the extra tassels AND the mirror!! I was wondering if anyone could tell me what year it is from. Just trying to figure out if it is chevre or agneau. The mirror does not have a pocket on the back which leads to to believe that it probably is not chevre, but I am far from being an expert. Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sac-Pochett...0732164392?pt=BEFR_Sacs_2&hash=item2318564d28


 
No white card, huh? You are likely right based on the no pocket on the mirror.  I am not very familiar with this style and am not sure when it was produced. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## KayMomto3

oreo713 said:


> Happy Thursday everyone!   I just received this Aumoniere from Brussels ( I already had it authenticated by Jira )  and  it arrived in MINT condition.  It even had the extra tassels AND the mirror!!  I was wondering if anyone could tell me what year it is from.  Just trying to figure out if it is chevre or agneau.  The mirror does not have a pocket on the back which leads to to believe that it probably is not chevre, but I am far from being an expert.  Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sac-Pochett...0732164392?pt=BEFR_Sacs_2&hash=item2318564d28



I think Aumonieres were only made in 2006 and it is definitely chevre. Somewhere there is a thread with what styles were made in what year (check in ref). I have one of these little cuties and I love it.


----------



## oreo713

saira1214 said:


> No white card, huh? You are likely right based on the no pocket on the mirror. I am not very familiar with this style and am not sure when it was produced. Maybe someone else can chime in.


 
Thanks Saira....the leather looks and feels like chevre,  but because of the lack of the mirror pocket, I just don't know

..........I'm confused.


----------



## oreo713

KayMomto3 said:


> I think Aumonieres were only made in 2006 and it is definitely chevre. Somewhere there is a thread with what styles were made in what year (check in ref). I have one of these little cuties and I love it.


 

Thanks Kay...I looked in the Bal ref threads and all I saw was a grey aumoniere from '06.
Perhaps *Jira* would know...I am going to try to PM her later, unless someone else can chime in.


----------



## Jira

oreo713 said:


> Happy Thursday everyone!   I just received this Aumoniere from Brussels ( I already had it authenticated by Jira )  and  it arrived in MINT condition.  It even had the extra tassels AND the mirror!!  I was wondering if anyone could tell me what year it is from.  Just trying to figure out if it is chevre or agneau.  The mirror does not have a pocket on the back which leads to to believe that it probably is not chevre, but I am far from being an expert.  Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sac-Pochett...0732164392?pt=BEFR_Sacs_2&hash=item2318564d28



Most likely from 2006. I've seen this style in black, gray, Emerald, Cornflower -- all colors from 06. Just replied to your PM.


----------



## oreo713

Jira said:


> Most likely from 2006. I've seen this style in black, gray, Emerald, Cornflower -- all colors from 06. Just replied to your PM.


Thanks Jira...I got your PM, greatly appreciated.   It probably is chevre by the way it feels, not that it really makes a difference because it it sooooooooooooooo cute and is in mint condition. 

Thanks everyone for your help and have a great weekend!!!


----------



## designerdiva40

Hi can someone tell me the exact colour of this bag. TIA
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-liIGQXZeaT4/TiRhpd4ARVI/AAAAAAAAETM/Ct0OwZdefn0/s1600/26.jpg


----------



## dragonette

I suspect it's Nuage, from Spring Summer 2011.


----------



## calgarycarrie

maybe Nuage from S/S 2011


----------



## coachmommyofmin

Nuage was my first thought as well... such a pretty blue!


----------



## designerdiva40

coachmommyofmin said:


> Nuage was my first thought as well... such a pretty blue!



I was really hoping it might be Cyclade as I know where there is a city in this colour but I've only been sent a pic so can't really tell from the pic


----------



## rachiem

It looks like nuage to me too


----------



## pbdb

I don't think it's Nuage for me, it's Cyclade or Blue Paon.


----------



## mere girl

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi can someone tell me the exact colour of this bag. TIA
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-liIGQXZeaT4/TiRhpd4ARVI/AAAAAAAAETM/Ct0OwZdefn0/s1600/26.jpg


 have a look through the 'blue' club pics...
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/the-blue-club-143041.html


----------



## cloudzz

pbdb said:


> I don't think it's Nuage for me, it's Cyclade or Blue Paon.



Agreed. The color is too vibrant and too blue to be Nuage. My first impression is that it's blue paon, but cyclade is also a possibility. Nuage is a very light lilac-blue color IRL. This can't be it.


----------



## afcgirl

To me it looks the most like French Blue from 2007:


----------



## designerdiva40

afcgirl said:


> To me it looks the most like French Blue from 2007:



OMG that colour is TDF


----------



## afcgirl

designerdiva40 said:


> OMG that colour is TDF


 
I agree, it's stunning!


----------



## Nancy in VA

I say Nuage - it just looks brighter because it is out in the sun


----------



## saira1214

08 Turq/Sky Blue. It has feet which are no longer on RH Works.  Except randomly.


----------



## pbdb

Hey, I didn't see the feet under the RH work. Brilliant observation.
Then maybe it is an 08 or even 07 bag.

But if it didn't have any, , I would still say Cyclade or Blue Paon because it definitely resembles BP pics of my bag.


----------



## Jochet

Can anyone help me? I saw a basketball player's wife carrying a large Balenciaga quilted bag recently. It was a metallic, but the color was old gold-meets-bronze-kissed-by-sunshine: it looked like it was lit from within. She told me it was Balenciaga or I would never have known. Can you help me identify this color? Any ideas where I can get one? The Balenciaga boutique in Bal Harbor told me the metallics are made for Neimans and other retailers.


----------



## saira1214

Jochet said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me? I saw a basketball player's wife carrying a large Balenciaga quilted bag recently. It was a metallic, but the color was old gold-meets-bronze-kissed-by-sunshine: it looked like it was lit from within. She told me it was Balenciaga or I would never have known. Can you help me identify this color? Any ideas where I can get one? The Balenciaga boutique in Bal Harbor told me the metallics are made for Neimans and other retailers.



Was the bag boxy with two small handles?sounds like the matelasse.


----------



## saira1214

pbdb said:
			
		

> Hey, I didn't see the feet under the RH work. Brilliant observation.
> Then maybe it is an 08 or even 07 bag.
> 
> But if it didn't have any, , I would still say Cyclade or Blue Paon because it definitely resembles BP pics of my bag.



Hey P! It could be a 10 or 11 bag, because the feet appear randomly on newer works. The only way to tell is the presence of a silver plate inside.


----------



## AyshaLovesLV

Do you know what colour/year this bag is?

https://plus.google.com/photos/112432301498375020599/albums/5700269064373443985


----------



## AyshaLovesLV

AyshaLovesLV said:


> Do you know what colour/year this bag is?
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/112432301498375020599/albums/5700269064373443985



The above link isn't working. Please have a look at the link below and let me know if you can identify the year/colour.

Thanks!
http://photobucket.com/colouryearunsure


----------



## Jira

AyshaLovesLV said:


> Do you know what colour/year this bag is?
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/112432301498375020599/albums/5700269064373443985



Looks like 2007 Sienna. Do you have the bag in your possession? If so, please check the metal plate on the inside tag and tell us the letter after N'xxxx. That letter will confirm the year & color of this City.


----------



## lovekoobabags

Just checking what I have bought...

I think it's a f/w 2007 anthracite gsh city from Barney's (does this exist?) 
There is no metal plate inside just the leather tag Witt number underneath it

Thank you in advance


----------



## oreo713

Hi...I have a question.  Is it possible that vert fonce was made also in "08 or '09 in a besace messenger?  I have my doubts, but I figured that someone here would know for sure.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## saira1214

lovekoobabags said:


> Just checking what I have bought...
> 
> I think it's a f/w 2007 anthracite gsh city from Barney's (does this exist?)
> There is no metal plate inside just the leather tag Witt number underneath it
> 
> Thank you in advance


 
Black and Anthracite GH bags are difficult to ID outside of the white tag because GH bags do not have the metal plate that tells us the batch.  Also, black and anthra are produced every year with slight variances so that makes it more difficult.  I would say that the white tag is a good indicator that this bag is 2007 Anthra.


----------



## saira1214

oreo713 said:


> Hi...I have a question. Is it possible that vert fonce was made also in "08 or '09 in a besace messenger? I have my doubts, but I figured that someone here would know for sure. Thanks so much!!


 I doubt it. Why do you ask?


----------



## lvsweetness

hi, was wondering if anybody here could tell me what color and year this might be? thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/250980559199?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## saira1214

lvsweetness said:


> hi, was wondering if anybody here could tell me what color and year this might be? thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/250980559199?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


 
06 Emerald


----------



## lvsweetness

saira1214 said:


> 06 Emerald



thanks so much!


----------



## bittenbythebag

Hi Bal lovers!

I just bought this yesterday and I don't know the year, season and color for this yummy bag.  Please help me correctly identify this.  The most obvious color you will notice when you look at it is the green shade.  Looks like olive green but its grey in certain lights.  It appears to be Anthracite but I may be wrong.  If its mystery green, how come its giant HW?  The stitches seem bluish-grey color.  As usual, Balenciaga color stumped me again.  Here are my photos:



























TIA!


----------



## saira1214

bittenbythebag said:


> Hi Bal lovers!
> 
> I just bought this yesterday and I don't know the year, season and color for this yummy bag. Please help me correctly identify this. The most obvious color you will notice when you look at it is the green shade. Looks like olive green but its grey in certain lights. It appears to be Anthracite but I may be wrong. If its mystery green, how come its giant HW? The stitches seem bluish-grey color. As usual, Balenciaga color stumped me again. Here are my photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!


 You got yourself an Anthracite with green undertones. Congrats on your new purchase!


----------



## NYCavalier

bittenbythebag said:


> Hi Bal lovers!
> 
> I just bought this yesterday and I don't know the year, season and color for this yummy bag.  Please help me correctly identify this.  The most obvious color you will notice when you look at it is the green shade.  Looks like olive green but its grey in certain lights.  It appears to be Anthracite but I may be wrong.  If its mystery green, how come its giant HW?  The stitches seem bluish-grey color.  As usual, Balenciaga color stumped me again.  Here are my photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!





saira1214 said:


> You got yourself an Anthracite with green undertones. Congrats on your new purchase!



Totally agree! Anthra! Congrats!


----------



## bittenbythebag

Thanks saira1214 and NYCavalier.  

If it's Anthracite, would somebody know which year it belongs?   With all its crackled leather glory, from which year would this Anthra may have come from?  The leather is crackled as on the photos and smooshy and thin.  The very reason I fell in love at first sight.


----------



## cutiek1t

Hello ladies! Can anyone tell me what yr this bag is and the color too? Thanks!

http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s60/cutiek1t/DSCN1249.jpg
http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s60/cutiek1t/DSCN1256.jpg
http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s60/cutiek1t/DSCN1257.jpg
http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s60/cutiek1t/DSCN1245.jpg

Also i noticed that it only have this on the back of the tag, 1669 made in italy.


----------



## Jira

cutiek1t said:


> Hello ladies! Can anyone tell me what yr this bag is and the color too? Thanks!
> 
> http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s60/cutiek1t/DSCN1249.jpg
> http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s60/cutiek1t/DSCN1256.jpg
> http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s60/cutiek1t/DSCN1257.jpg
> http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s60/cutiek1t/DSCN1245.jpg
> 
> Also i noticed that it only have this on the back of the tag, 1669 made in italy.



2006 White. This is the Work style.


----------



## cutiek1t

Jira said:


> 2006 White. This is the Work style.



The color look more like an off white or a little on the yellow in person. Also can you please check my other post in the authentic forum and to see if this is real for me. I just got it from an ebay seller and wasn't sure of it. Thanks Jira


----------



## bittenbythebag

saira1214 said:


> You got yourself an Anthracite with green undertones. Congrats on your new purchase!



Hi there!  Thanks for identifying the color.  Do you think this could be from 2010? Did Bal release Anthra in 2010 with giant silver HW? Which season could it be?

Thank you!


----------



## designerdiva40

I have a red work with GCH from 2010 & I think its sang but not 100% & the code inside the bag is 6364 so could anyone tell me what red it is. TIA


----------



## mere girl

designerdiva40 said:


> I have a red work with GCH from 2010 & I think its sang but not 100% & the code inside the bag is 6364 so could anyone tell me what red it is. TIA


 Hi - if the paper card says 2010 1 (S/S) it will be 'sang'.


----------



## designerdiva40

mere girl said:


> Hi - if the paper card says 2010 1 (S/S) it will be 'sang'.



Can't find the paper card any where but I bought it in 2010 & the shop where I bought it from had only just got it in so it wasn't old stock


----------



## saira1214

bittenbythebag said:


> Hi there!  Thanks for identifying the color.  Do you think this could be from 2010? Did Bal release Anthra in 2010 with giant silver HW? Which season could it be?
> 
> Thank you!


The year is difficult to ID because Anthra comes out every year.  Giant hardware started in 2007 and has been produced every year except this year.  If you have the white tag that comes with it, it will tell you the year.


----------



## bittenbythebag

saira1214 said:


> The year is difficult to ID because Anthra comes out every year.  Giant hardware started in 2007 and has been produced every year except this year.  If you have the white tag that comes with it, it will tell you the year.



Unfortunately, I don't have the white tag. One expert said it cant come from 2007 but she didnt say why.  Iwas thinking maybe there was a season when Anthracite looked like my shade of Anthra, with a lot of green in it.

Thanks for your comments.  It keeps me getting to the ultimate answer that I need. &#128522;


----------



## saira1214

bittenbythebag said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I don't have the white tag. One expert said it cant come from 2007 but she didnt say why.  Iwas thinking maybe there was a season when Anthracite looked like my shade of Anthra, with a lot of green in it.
> 
> Thanks for your comments.  It keeps me getting to the ultimate answer that I need. dde0a



Like I said, anthra is hard to ID. Not all anthra bags from the same year look the same. To say that it looks like a certain year would be speculation. Who said it can't be 07? I'm not sure why that would be.


----------



## bittenbythebag

saira1214 said:


> Like I said, anthra is hard to ID. Not all anthra bags from the same year look the same. To say that it looks like a certain year would be speculation. Who said it can't be 07? I'm not sure why that would be.



Thanks!  Well thanks for identifying the color.  I love my new to me Anthracite!  Thanks Bal gals!


----------



## evaaa*

Hi, can somebody identify this color for me? The seller says it is NACRE but I thought NACRE is white. TIA!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Balenci...H_Handbags&hash=item53eb17a91d#ht_7955wt_1035


----------



## saira1214

evaaa* said:
			
		

> Hi, can somebody identify this color for me? The seller says it is NACRE but I thought NACRE is white. TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Balenciaga-NACRE-Rose-Gold-Giant-City-Purse-/360426481949?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53eb17a91d#ht_7955wt_1035



It's nacre. Nacre is white with grey/pink undertones like mother of pearl.


----------



## just1morebag

help, is this a seigle,, and does it look to worn & wrinkly?? i am thinking about buying it but am wanting some feedback on the appearance & condition of the bag,,, no stains or odors inside or out but looks like its definitly been lovingly carried and used,,, is it the character of this color and leather ?? its actually really yummy and smooshy and still smells good.


----------



## bittenbythebag

Hi experts!

I'm planning to buy this gorgeous city in RGGH.  Its in super good condition.  Can someone help me in identifying this bag.  The white tag looks like this

2011 1 173084
D94J0 1050

What color is this bag?  I checked the bal reference library but i cant decipher it.  Please help.


----------



## saira1214

bittenbythebag said:


> Hi experts!
> 
> I'm planning to buy this gorgeous city in RGGH. Its in super good condition. Can someone help me in identifying this bag. The white tag looks like this
> 
> 2011 1 173084
> D94J0 1050
> 
> What color is this bag? I checked the bal reference library but i cant decipher it. Please help.


 The white tag only tells us the year and season, not the color.  If you post a picture of the bag, we can ID it for you!


----------



## saira1214

just1morebag said:


> help, is this a seigle,, and does it look to worn & wrinkly?? i am thinking about buying it but am wanting some feedback on the appearance & condition of the bag,,, no stains or odors inside or out but looks like its definitly been lovingly carried and used,,, is it the character of this color and leather ?? its actually really yummy and smooshy and still smells good.


 Im not sure if this is seigle.  It looks a little light to me.  The condition is really your call.  It looks like it has definitely been used lovingly, but you have to be able to deal with the condition.


----------



## just1morebag

saira1214 said:


> Im not sure if this is seigle. It looks a little light to me. The condition is really your call. It looks like it has definitely been used lovingly, but you have to be able to deal with the condition.


 Thanx so much saira,, i actually forgot to mention that my iphone pics did come out alittle washed out so bag is probably a shade or two darker than these shots show, i think overall im lovin the ruggedness and distressedness of the leather so i might go for it,,, & the $ is rightagain, thanx for helpin


----------



## lovekoobabags

Can someone please identify this bag? Bordeaux or black cherry? Shopper perhaps with ggh? Was that made? Thank you

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...232&ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:1123#ht_500wt_922


----------



## bittenbythebag

Please help me identify the color and year.  Thanks!

Item name:  Balenciaga City in rose gold giant hardware
Photos:


----------



## iLoveBag143

ladies~ anyone knows what bbag color is the girl carrying? it's probably a city with regular hardware. correct me if i'm wrong. i'm so totally in love with the bag


----------



## saira1214

bittenbythebag said:


> Please help me identify the color and year. Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga City in rose gold giant hardware
> Photos:


 2011 Grenadine.


----------



## saira1214

iLoveBag143 said:


> ladies~ anyone knows what bbag color is the girl carrying? it's probably a city with regular hardware. correct me if i'm wrong. i'm so totally in love with the bag


 Yep, its a RH City. It's hard to tell the color from the picture.


----------



## bittenbythebag

saira1214 said:


> 2011 Grenadine.



Thanks again Saira1214!


----------



## mysassylady

Hi everyone,

Need your expert knowledge here! Could you help me identify what color is the bag my friend's wearing in the pic?

THANKS A LOT!!


----------



## saira1214

mysassylady said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Need your expert knowledge here! Could you help me identify what color is the bag my friend's wearing in the pic?
> 
> THANKS A LOT!!


 Looks like an Anthra RGGH  City to me.


----------



## mysassylady

It's not Atlantique or Glycine?

I thought it looks a bit like grey-blue-ish color..



saira1214 said:


> Looks like an Anthra RGGH  City to me.


----------



## saira1214

mysassylady said:


> It's not Atlantique or Glycine?
> 
> I thought it looks a bit like grey-blue-ish color..


 Glycine is a lavender color. It could be Atlantique, but it looks a little darker than that. I think its Anthra.  Anthra can have blue undertones which is what you may be seeing.


----------



## mysassylady

Or could it be Ardoise?

I agree, it is definitely not Glycine..



saira1214 said:


> Glycine is a lavender color. It could be Atlantique, but it looks a little darker than that. I think its Anthra.  Anthra can have blue undertones which is what you may be seeing.


----------



## saira1214

mysassylady said:


> Or could it be Ardoise?
> 
> I agree, it is definitely not Glycine..


 I don't think it is Ardoise. The angle of the picture makes IDing hard. Why don't you ask her?


----------



## kemilia

lovekoobabags said:


> Can someone please identify this bag? Bordeaux or black cherry? Shopper perhaps with ggh? Was that made? Thank you
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...232&ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:1123#ht_500wt_922


 
I have a Bordeaux Purse, I think 2006 (an oldie but a goodie) and it's the same color as the name tag. Hope this helps.


----------



## mysassylady

I asked her and she said it's Anthracite!! 

OMG you're the best!

Thank you soooo much!! 

QUOTE=saira1214;20925504]I don't think it is Ardoise. The angle of the picture makes IDing hard. Why don't you ask her?[/QUOTE]


----------



## tresorcache

Does anyone know what color this town bag is? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FLESHY-NUDE-PINK-1-345-NWT-BALENCIAGA-2011-TOWN-TOP-HANDLE-BAG-/290662606581


----------



## saira1214

tresorcache said:


> Does anyone know what color this town bag is?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FLESHY-NUDE-PINK-1-345-NWT-BALENCIAGA-2011-TOWN-TOP-HANDLE-BAG-/290662606581


 It's 2011 Vieux Rose.


----------



## saira1214

mysassylady said:


> I asked her and she said it's Anthracite!!
> 
> OMG you're the best!
> 
> Thank you soooo much!!
> 
> QUOTE=saira1214;20925504]I don't think it is Ardoise. The angle of the picture makes IDing hard. Why don't you ask her?


 I'm am glad I could help!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Hi !!! If anyone knows anything about the Balenciaga Office Style bag (not the work), I would greatly appreciate any info. 
Size, colors, when released or discontinued, pockets...etc...
http://baghunter.multiply.com/photos/album/650/Authentic_Balenciaga_Office_Raisin_GSHW

Thank you all!!


----------



## AnabelleP

Can someone please tell me what bag this is? I got the picture from Bluefly but I tried looking up information on it and didn't find anything. Does it go by another name? Thanks so much for your help! 

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-grey-distressed-lambskin-convertible-travel-bag/SEARCH/316478501/detail.fly


----------



## AnabelleP

I saw this bag on Bluefly and was wondering if anyone on this forum has one and can give me more information about it. TIA, I really appreciate it!


----------



## MAGJES

it almost looks like a diaper bag....lol.


----------



## Cait

Is it a Shopper tote? I don't have one, but it kind of looks like the Noix Shopper on Fashionphile; if the long strap on the Fashionphile bag were tucked into the sac part?

http://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Agneau-Shopper-Tote-Noix-20072

I'm not sure how I feel about it, though.


----------



## fatcat2523

Hi ladies / guys,

I am interested in this style. I saw it at Holt Renfrew. My SA told me it's new style. Does anyone know what it's called? It's suppose to replace courier, at least what I was told. The size is between day and courier with a long long strap. the front pocket doesn't fit the mirror???


----------



## saira1214

fatcat2523 said:


> Hi ladies / guys,
> 
> I am interested in this style. I saw it at Holt Renfrew. My SA told me it's new style. Does anyone know what it's called? It's suppose to replace courier, at least what I was told. The size is between day and courier with a long long strap. the front pocket doesn't fit the mirror???


This style is called the Kraft.


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Ladies, any help ID'ing the year/color on this Giant Brief would be appreciated... year, color... I am waiting for authenticity in the other thread...

Thank you!


----------



## fatcat2523

saira1214 said:


> This style is called the Kraft.



Thank you.


----------



## Jira

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies, any help ID'ing the year/color on this Giant Brief would be appreciated... year, color... I am waiting for authenticity in the other thread...
> 
> Thank you!



Also replied to your post in ATB -- this Brief is fake.


----------



## BellaShoes

Jira said:
			
		

> Also replied to your post in ATB -- this Brief is fake.



Thank you so much Jira! I truly appreciate your expertise


----------



## takemetoparis

Can anyone help me identify what style/size this bbag is? Thanks!

<img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-of4jaCtxWzE/TzLwkiq_KBI/AAAAAAAANRE/f-hIRaYMFLA/s512/387649_10100783770015502_10113770_57913274_1342097132_n.jpg"/>


----------



## saira1214

takemetoparis said:


> Can anyone help me identify what style/size this bbag is? Thanks!
> 
> <img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-of4jaCtxWzE/TzLwkiq_KBI/AAAAAAAANRE/f-hIRaYMFLA/s512/387649_10100783770015502_10113770_57913274_1342097132_n.jpg"/>


 Black RH City


----------



## psyduck

can anyone help me identify this color?
and whether is it a 2012 color? 
thanks!
http://what-do-i-wear.tumblr.com/post/17358184517
extremely in love with this color now!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

psyduck said:


> can anyone help me identify this color?
> and whether is it a 2012 color?
> thanks!
> http://what-do-i-wear.tumblr.com/post/17358184517
> extremely in love with this color now!


 it is not an authentic  clutch in my opinion, i saw some similar fakes on ioffer and the rggh is too rose compared with real deal


----------



## booya_hubajuba

Can anyone help me on identifying the color and year of this bag? and also is it a city or a parttime? thanks everyone!~


----------



## saira1214

booya_hubajuba said:


> Can anyone help me on identifying the color and year of this bag? and also is it a city or a parttime? thanks everyone!~


 
Anthra GSH Partime


----------



## booya_hubajuba

saira1214 said:


> Anthra GSH Partime


 
thank you very much saira~can u tell if it is authentic?


----------



## saira1214

booya_hubajuba said:


> thank you very much saira~can u tell if it is authentic?


 Not from just one picture.  Look here for the types of pictures you would need and the lovely ladies over there will help you. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-717904.html


----------



## Jae33

Hi experts! Please identify this balenciaga and how much is this selling for. TIA


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Jae33 said:


> Hi experts! Please identify this balenciaga and how much is this selling for. TIA
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1598059


 anthracite city


----------



## Jae33

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:
			
		

> anthracite city



Hi! Thanks for the info!  do you happen to know how much this retails for? Thank u!


----------



## lightasafeather

Could you ladies and gents help me identify the color of this Envelope Clutch? I purchased it winter 2011 and failed to ask for the color name! Is it the silver color? 

https://picasaweb.google.com/104810797286844246892/BalenciagaEnvelopeClutch

Thank you much in advance.


----------



## balenciagagurl

what does anthracite city mean? is it a color or the way it looks? Thanks....


----------



## balenciagagurl

Hi..I think this is the city...but which year and I'm assuming it's black? Please confirm and let me know what year...
thanks so much...you guys are GREAT.....


----------



## saira1214

lightasafeather said:


> Could you ladies and gents help me identify the color of this Envelope Clutch? I purchased it winter 2011 and failed to ask for the color name! Is it the silver color?
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/104810797286844246892/BalenciagaEnvelopeClutch
> 
> Thank you much in advance.


It looks like Anthracite.

So many Anthra IDs lately!


----------



## saira1214

balenciagagurl said:


> what does anthracite city mean? is it a color or the way it looks? Thanks....


It is a color. It is a dark grey with green or blue undertones.


----------



## saira1214

balenciagagurl said:


> Hi..I think this is the city...but which year and I'm assuming it's black? Please confirm and let me know what year...
> thanks so much...you guys are GREAT.....


It is an 05 black city


----------



## d38s

Hi, I'm new to this forum and i am interested in purchasing my very first Balenciaga bag. I was looking at one particular bag which is described as the Balenciaga Velo in Papyrus... can someone please tell me the year of this bag?

Thanks!

http://www.balenciaga.co.uk/en_GB/shop-products/accessories/women/handbags/classic/balenciaga-velo_804642889.html


----------



## Melisande R.

I'm guessing that's a Fall/Pre-Fall 2011 Papyrus Velo.


----------



## Melisande R.

So what year and style could this be?  Is it a step?  If so, what year would that be?

Or is it...not really a Bal bag?  It looks vaguely familiar to me as a style...


----------



## saira1214

Melisande R. said:


> So what year and style could this be? Is it a step? If so, what year would that be?
> 
> Or is it...not really a Bal bag? It looks vaguely familiar to me as a style...


 It's a weekender.  It looks like Caramel or Sienna.


----------



## hishappygirl

hello ladies i got this in the mail today from winning on ebay, so no info at all on it, and would so appreciate a model, year, color, anything!
http://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/...pygirl/238.jpg
http://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/...pygirl/237.jpg
http://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/...pygirl/236.jpg
http://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/...pygirl/235.jpg
http://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/...pygirl/234.jpg
thank you!!


----------



## Jira

hishappygirl said:


> hello ladies i got this in the mail today from winning on ebay, so no info at all on it, and would so appreciate a model, year, color, anything!
> http://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/...pygirl/238.jpg
> http://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/...pygirl/237.jpg
> http://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/...pygirl/236.jpg
> http://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/...pygirl/235.jpg
> http://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/...pygirl/234.jpg
> thank you!!



Hi, none of the links are working. Please re-post!


----------



## clarimond

The hardware looks like pewter in this picture. There are two tassel zippers on the top compartment. Weekender has only one zipper. I have some doubt about the authenticity on this one. 


Melisande R. said:


> So what year and style could this be?  Is it a step?  If so, what year would that be?
> 
> Or is it...not really a Bal bag?  It looks vaguely familiar to me as a style...


----------



## hishappygirl

Jira said:


> Hi, none of the links are working. Please re-post!


 reposting...




















im sorry it didnt work, hope this one does!!


----------



## viviangore

This is nice!


----------



## saira1214

hishappygirl said:


> reposting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im sorry it didnt work, hope this one does!!


The style is called Click and I think the color is Sang.


----------



## saira1214

clarimond said:


> The hardware looks like pewter in this picture. There are two tassel zippers on the top compartment. Weekender has only one zipper. I have some doubt about the authenticity on this one.




Yeah, I had trouble ID'ing it so I also doubt the authenticity.


----------



## hishappygirl

saira1214 said:


> The style is called Click and I think the color is Sang.


 thank you so much for your time! do you know what years the click was made? would it help you with the color if i took a pic of it next to my other reds? i have a ruby and sanguine, if that would help...i thought sang was very red, but this click seems kinda pourple to me, the pic made it look redder...


----------



## saira1214

hishappygirl said:


> thank you so much for your time! do you know what years the click was made? would it help you with the color if i took a pic of it next to my other reds? i have a ruby and sanguine, if that would help...i thought sang was very red, but this click seems kinda pourple to me, the pic made it look redder...


I think the click was introduced in 2010, so it can't be poupre. It is sang or sanguine. Do you have the white card?


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:
			
		

> I think the click was introduced in 2010, so it can't be poupre. It is sang or sanguine. Do you have the white card?



Sorry sanguine is from 09. Sang is not ways bright. I've seen different variations.


----------



## pzammie

Here are my pics and copy of the tags.  Thanks in advance.  Cannot figure out this style!!


----------



## clarimond

I think it's the bowling model. Check out the style reference thread "The Balenciaga Bowling, Mini Bowling, and Metro" If I'm not wrong, the style has been discontinued. 



pzammie said:


> Here are my pics and copy of the tags.  Thanks in advance.  Cannot figure out this style!!


----------



## NYCavalier

pzammie said:


> Here are my pics and copy of the tags.  Thanks in advance.  Cannot figure out this style!!



Might be a style called "The Street". But I'm not sure if the street was made in 2006


----------



## Jira

pzammie said:


> Here are my pics and copy of the tags.  Thanks in advance.  Cannot figure out this style!!



This is a Mini Bowling.


----------



## NANI1972

Can someone please help me identify the name of the grey bag, possibly the year of both bags? Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

NANI1972 said:


> Can someone please help me identify the name of the grey bag, possibly the year of both bags? Thanks!


 Anthracite and black regular hardware city.  Black and Anthra come out every year so the year is hard to id on the picture you have provided.


----------



## NANI1972

saira1214 said:


> Anthracite and black regular hardware city.  Black and Anthra come out every year so the year is hard to id on the picture you have provided.


I thought it was anthracite but wanted to verify. Thanks!


----------



## diorloves

Hi, does anyone know what this babys called please ?


----------



## KayMomto3

diorloves said:


> Hi, does anyone know what this babys called please ?



That's the Hook bag. Looks like the color may be Ink.


----------



## Jira

diorloves said:


> Hi, does anyone know what this babys called please ?



It's a 2006 Ink Hook bag.


----------



## Jira

NANI1972 said:


> Can someone please help me identify the name of the grey bag, possibly the year of both bags? Thanks!



The only way to identify year would be to look at the letter after the N on the metal plate inside the bag.


----------



## citychick

Hello! Any ideas on year/colour of this one please, TIA!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...33?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27c3f06035


----------



## jengnad

Hi there..im new here..been trying to search for RIVA bags but to no avail  can somebody help me please show the link to baenciaga riva bags? big TIA!


----------



## shelzbags

Hello experts, is it possible to give me color and year by these photos? Thanks in advance! This is a very very dark brown with almost blackish tones. The closest I come to it on the color threads is Charbon, but you'd know better.


----------



## Jira

citychick said:


> Hello! Any ideas on year/colour of this one please, TIA!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...33?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27c3f06035



Spring/Summer 2005 Sky Blue


----------



## drati

shelzbags said:


> Hello experts, is it possible to give me color and year by these photos? Thanks in advance! This is a very very dark brown with almost blackish tones. The closest I come to it on the color threads is Charbon, but you'd know better.



I think you may be on the right track. It looks like charbon 09 to me. 08 charbon was a little lighter in colour, with less black/grey in it. 

Here is a pic of pinkboudoir's gorgeous 09 charbon bags. Both from the same season, as you can see there's quite a bit of variation.


----------



## drati

I'm not sure this bag is authentic. Please post clearer pictures, including the label inside the bag.



Melisande R. said:


> So what year and style could this be?  Is it a step?  If so, what year would that be?
> 
> Or is it...not really a Bal bag?  It looks vaguely familiar to me as a style...


----------



## drati

I'm pretty sure it's 2010 sang.

There was a colour in 2009 called sanguine and then sang in 2010. Sanguine 09 is more of a brownish brick red, sang 10 is a dark red. Some sang look almost like poupre.



hishappygirl said:


> reposting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im sorry it didnt work, hope this one does!!


----------



## drati

shelzbags said:


> Hello experts, is it possible to give me color and year by these photos? Thanks in advance! This is a very very dark brown with almost blackish tones. The closest I come to it on the color threads is Charbon, but you'd know better.



Found another pic of two charbon bags for you, also from pinkboudoir. 09 charbon really can be very very dark, almost black. The brown toned stitching in the handles of the part time gives away the colour.


----------



## saira1214

shelzbags said:


> Hello experts, is it possible to give me color and year by these photos? Thanks in advance! This is a very very dark brown with almost blackish tones. The closest I come to it on the color threads is Charbon, but you'd know better.


I'm pretty sure it is Charbon. I've seen a lot of variation with this color and yours seems to be on the darker side.


----------



## shelzbags

saira1214 said:


> I'm pretty sure it is Charbon. I've seen a lot of variation with this color and yours seems to be on the darker side.


 

Thanks so much, both drati and saira! My pics were taken in the evening, so they look even darker that the bag does in the day, but it is still pretty dark. You can definitely tell it's brown. I like it though. The second pic from pinkboudoir looks more like it. Can't thank you enough!


----------



## camomile89

does anybody happen to know if this combination exist: black giant covered part time? if yes, any idea where i can find one new? thank youuuu for your help and knowledge!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Can anyone tell me what color this is? Thanks

http://www.brownsfashion.com/Produc...er_bag/Product.aspx?p=3457485&pc=1949748&cl=4


----------



## saira1214

NANI1972 said:


> Can anyone tell me what color this is? Thanks
> 
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/Produc...er_bag/Product.aspx?p=3457485&pc=1949748&cl=4


 Gris poivre


----------



## NANI1972

saira1214 said:


> Gris poivre



I thought it was but the number on the website says 2088, I thought the color number for Gris poivre was 2525, no? Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Brina

Hey girls,

I didn't know where to post this, can anyone please tell me if this is giant rose gold hardware or "normal" rose gold hardware on Ashley Tisdale's Velo?

Here are two links to two different sightings:

http://www.lovebbags.com/2011/10/ash...ware-velo.html

http://www.lovebbags.com/2011/08/ash...gold-velo.html

Thank you in advance


----------



## drati

Brina said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I didn't know where to post this, can anyone please tell me if this is giant rose gold hardware or "normal" rose gold hardware on Ashley Tisdale's Velo?
> 
> Here are two links to two different sightings:
> 
> http://www.lovebbags.com/2011/10/ash...ware-velo.html
> 
> http://www.lovebbags.com/2011/08/ash...gold-velo.html
> 
> Thank you in advance



Your links don't seem to work for me.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Hi, I've heard from a friend and read here that giant hardware is being discontinued. I looked at the Bal website, and there is a Giant 21 and Giant 12? What's the difference? 21 seems bigger but I thought GH was being discontinued?


----------



## Nancy in VA

The GH on the Bal website is old stock - it has been there a long time now -

They are referring to GH as Giant 21 - I dont know why

The so-called newer medium hardware it called GH12


----------



## cali_to_ny

The larger hardware is 21 cm, the newer hardware is 12 cm.


----------



## Brina

Ok here are the pics:


----------



## saira1214

Brina said:


> Ok here are the pics:


 
I looks like giant hardware to me.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Oh I see, that makes sense. How many cm is the regular hardware?


----------



## Brina

More opinions? I want the exact same bag  I'm really not sure if it is giant hardware!


----------



## NANI1972

Brina said:


> More opinions? I want the exact same bag  I'm really not sure if it is giant hardware!



Looks like Mini Giant Hardware to me.


----------



## saira1214

The buckles on mGH are smaller. The buckles on this bag are typical. Also, I believe I have seen her with this Velo last year before the introduction of mGH.  If it is mGH, you can see the difference is negligible.


----------



## mdiliev

Hi

Can someone help with this one please

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270923235...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_1413

What is the colour you think?
Thanks


----------



## LuckyLisa

saira1214 said:


> I looks like giant hardware to me.



ditto, looks like giant to me. If you look at photos of the new mini giant on the Velo, there's no way that's it.


----------



## saira1214

mdiliev said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone help with this one please
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270923235...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> What is the colour you think?
> Thanks


 It is very difficult to tell from those pictures, but it looks like a faded Argent courier.


----------



## mdiliev

saira1214 said:


> It is very difficult to tell from those pictures, but it looks like a faded Argent courier.



Thank you. I asked her to send some more photos but was hoping for galet...


----------



## perla.

Hiii  i'm new in this fabulous forum and apparently i'm not allowed to star a new thread yet to ask about a balenciaga clutch so i hope it's ok to ask about it here 
i was browsing the forums for a white clutch and came across this one which was posted by clarimond







it's sooo nice in red but unfortunately won't go well with my wardrobe, i wonder if it exists in white?


----------



## saira1214

perla. said:
			
		

> Hiii  i'm new in this fabulous forum and apparently i'm not allowed to star a new thread yet to ask about a balenciaga clutch so i hope it's ok to ask about it here
> i was browsing the forums for a white clutch and came across this one which was posted by clarimond
> 
> it's sooo nice in red but unfortunately won't go well with my wardrobe, i wonder if it exists in white?



This is new for 2012 and I believe it also comes in white which is called blanc light or something.


----------



## addictedtoshop

please identify this bag please..

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17079133...84.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true#ht_2781wt_933

thank you


----------



## Jira

addictedtoshop said:


> please identify this bag please..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17079133...84.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true#ht_2781wt_933
> 
> thank you



2009 Ciel First. Ciel is the color name.


----------



## addictedtoshop

Jira said:


> 2009 Ciel First. Ciel is the color name.



do u think this bag auth??? thank youuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## perla.

saira1214 said:


> This is new for 2012 and I believe it also comes in white which is called blanc light or something.



thank you artyhat: do you know where can i find it? i can't find it in balenciaga.com


----------



## Jira

addictedtoshop said:


> do u think this bag auth??? thank youuuuuuuuuuu



The bag pictured is authentic. If you have more authentication questions, please post them here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-717904.html


----------



## addictedtoshop

please identify this colour.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balencia..._s_Handbags&hash=item20c34cfe46#ht_500wt_1363

thank youuu


----------



## mdiliev

saira1214 said:


> It is very difficult to tell from those pictures, but it looks like a faded Argent courier.



I have some more photos (not great again) and am not sure how to make only them visible, so, please ignore the other photos: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/reorder?uname=mmitikova&aid=5582197973516112961

What do you mean when you say "faded"? The photos are not great or there may be some colour changing?

Thanks


----------



## mdiliev

What is this colour please?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220964947842#ht_615wt_1247


----------



## Jira

addictedtoshop said:


> please identify this colour.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balencia..._s_Handbags&hash=item20c34cfe46#ht_500wt_1363
> 
> thank youuu



2009 Pommier


----------



## Jira

mdiliev said:


> What is this colour please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220964947842#ht_615wt_1247



2008 Argent


----------



## mdiliev

Thank you

Would you please also see https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/reorder?uname=mmitikova&aid=5582197973516112961

And http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=270923235214

And this one http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=150766027382

Thank you


----------



## saira1214

mdiliev said:
			
		

> Thank you
> 
> Would you please also see https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/reorder?uname=mmitikova&aid=5582197973516112961
> 
> And http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=270923235214
> 
> And this one http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=150766027382
> 
> Thank you



The first link requires a password. The second link I have already identified as Argent and the third link is galet.


----------



## saira1214

perla. said:
			
		

> thank you artyhat: do you know where can i find it? i can't find it in balenciaga.com



I honestly don't know. You should ask clarimond where she got hers. Maybe that will help.


----------



## perla.

saira1214 said:


> I honestly don't know. You should ask clarimond where she got hers. Maybe that will help.


ok


----------



## mdiliev

saira1214 said:


> The first link requires a password. The second link I have already identified as Argent and the third link is galet.



Thank you very much for your help. I just wasn't sure what you mean by saying 'faded argent' but it may be from the photos


----------



## saira1214

mdiliev said:


> Thank you very much for your help. I just wasn't sure what you mean by saying 'faded argent' but it may be from the photos


 
Just from the couple pictures I saw the color looks like Argent, but it looks lighter than the typical argent.  One picture had the mirror on top of the bag and you could see the color difference. It could be because of the lighting or it may appear lighter because it has faded.  When you are able to upload more photos it will be easier to determine.


----------



## bluekit

color, year? I was told this is a Navy Town from 2011, but I'm not sure. Thanks!!!!


----------



## bluekit

any idea what color or year this City might have been? Thanks!!


----------



## saira1214

bluekit said:


> color, year? I was told this is a Navy Town from 2011, but I'm not sure. Thanks!!!!


 Looks like Dark Night.


----------



## saira1214

bluekit said:


> any idea what color or year this City might have been? Thanks!!


 Probably 2010 Castagna.


----------



## bluekit

saira1214 said:


> Probably 2010 Castagna.


 


saira1214 said:


> Looks like Dark Night.


 
Thank you!!


----------



## ceedoan

HELP!!! unidentified TWIGGY from fall 2009. i'm also getting this authenticated on here, but seller did not post color, just that it's from fall '09. TIA ladies!!!


----------



## Jira

ceedoan said:


> HELP!!! unidentified TWIGGY from fall 2009. i'm also getting this authenticated on here, but seller did not post color, just that it's from fall '09. TIA ladies!!!



Looks like 2009 Chataigne.


----------



## Sexypiggy

Hi guys! Was wondering if someone could please help me shed light on what color this city is


----------



## Brina

Hey girls, please help me identify this color of a Bal City:

http://retrogurl.com/2010/03/11/boutique-9-elation-boots-balenciaga-city-bag/


----------



## saira1214

luciness said:


> Hi guys! Was wondering if someone could please help me shed light on what color this city is
> 
> 
> View attachment 1633113


 Looks like Blue Cobalt mRRGH.


----------



## saira1214

Brina said:


> Hey girls, please help me identify this color of a Bal City:
> 
> http://retrogurl.com/2010/03/11/boutique-9-elation-boots-balenciaga-city-bag/


 It's very hard to tell because the bag is very dirty and faded.  It looks like some sort of pink though.


----------



## ceedoan

Jira said:


> Looks like 2009 Chataigne.



jira - thanks!! i think you're right! after i posted this, did some research and i also think it's chataigne.


----------



## NANI1972

Does this combo exist: Noix City RGGH? If so what year? If the answer is no, let me down easy.

Thanks!


----------



## addictedtoshop

please identify this colour and year..thank you 

seller told me its vermillion city GGH 2010. =)


----------



## moose*boots

Hi - can anyone tell me the name of this Balenciaga and year? serial number is 136572.2123

Thanks so much

emma


----------



## MAGJES

moose*boots said:


> Hi - can anyone tell me the name of this Balenciaga and year? serial number is 136572.2123
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> emma


 
Post here....

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784-308.html


----------



## Nstob

Hi ladies!

Can anyone help me with identifying the color and year of this bag:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/220966817752?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


thank you in advance!


----------



## moose*boots

Hi - can anyone tell me the name of this Balenciaga and year? serial number is 136572.2123

Thanks so much

emma


----------



## Jira

Nstob said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can anyone help me with identifying the color and year of this bag:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220966817752?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> thank you in advance!



Looks like a 2005 Caramel Twiggy.


----------



## Jira

moose*boots said:


> Hi - can anyone tell me the name of this Balenciaga and year? serial number is 136572.2123
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> emma



2004 Aviator Helmet bag.


----------



## Nstob

Jira said:
			
		

> Looks like a 2005 Caramel Twiggy.



Thank you so much!


----------



## addictedtoshop

ladies please check post number 4619.

what year is that bag and what colour?

looks like its before 2010 bcus of the mirror pocket at the back.

please let me know I'm confused. seller said 2010 vermillion city ggh



thank you


----------



## redskater

addictedtoshop said:


> please identify this colour and year..thank you
> 
> seller told me its vermillion city GGH 2010. =)



vermillion is from 07.  this is not a 2010 bag.


----------



## addictedtoshop

redskater said:


> vermillion is from 07.  this is not a 2010 bag.



so is this bag vermin 2007 city ggh?


----------



## saira1214

NANI1972 said:


> Does this combo exist: Noix City RGGH? If so what year? If the answer is no, let me down easy.
> 
> Thanks!


 Sorry, RGGH was introduced in 2010 and Noix is from 2009.


----------



## NANI1972

saira1214 said:


> Sorry, RGGH was introduced in 2010 and Noix is from 2009.



Thanks , no wonder I couldn't find it on the forum!


----------



## Melisande R.

The number on the silver tag is 2761 N, 132110  (correct number for a Work - but does that tell me anything about which season?)

The owner says it is "new" and I am thinking it's perhaps a Vert Menthe?  What do you all think?  Owner says it's green, not blue.

Thanks for any advice on what color this may be.


----------



## addictedtoshop

redskater said:


> vermillion is from 07.  this is not a 2010 bag.



hi redskater,

im wondering 2008 also has vermillion colour. so do you know which one is my bag 2007 rouge vermillion or 2008 vermillion? cheers..


----------



## addictedtoshop

Jira said:


> Looks like 2009 Chataigne.



hi jira, could you please take a look post number 4619..

do you think is that 2007 r.vermillion or 2008 vermillion city ggh?

im so confused now..thank you


----------



## Younna

Can you ID the colour of this pink city at Browns?
http://www.brownsfashion.com/Product/Giant_large_leather_bag/Product.aspx?p=3587251

It looks too light for rose bruyère.

Thanks!


----------



## redskater

addictedtoshop said:


> hi redskater,
> 
> im wondering 2008 also has vermillion colour. so do you know which one is my bag 2007 rouge vermillion or 2008 vermillion? cheers..



I think it's 07 because of the mirror, it has a pocket on the back.  white paper card would tell for sure.


----------



## Jira

Melisande R. said:


> The number on the silver tag is 2761 N, 132110  (correct number for a Work - but does that tell me anything about which season?)
> 
> The owner says it is "new" and I am thinking it's perhaps a Vert Menthe?  What do you all think?  Owner says it's green, not blue.
> 
> Thanks for any advice on what color this may be.



Looks like Spring/Summer 2011 Vert Menthe.


----------



## LVblast

Hi there, could you help identify what year and color of this envelope clutch please?  Unfortunately, there is no season card coming with the clutch.  Thank you.


----------



## saira1214

LVblast said:


> Hi there, could you help identify what year and color of this envelope clutch please?  Unfortunately, there is no season card coming with the clutch.  Thank you.



The clutch is anthracite, however the year is more difficult as anthra is produced every year. Hope that helps!


----------



## Melisande R.

Jira said:


> Looks like Spring/Summer 2011 Vert Menthe.



Thanks, Jira - I think so too.  Now if I can only get the owner of this bag to correspond with me (it's up on a kind of French Craig's List).  I want it so bad.


----------



## saira1214

Younna said:


> Can you ID the colour of this pink city at Browns?
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/Product/Giant_large_leather_bag/Product.aspx?p=3587251
> 
> It looks too light for rose bruyère.
> 
> Thanks!


It looks like rose bruyere to me.  There is a also rose blush which is a bit more orangey/salmon.


----------



## saira1214

addictedtoshop said:


> please identify this colour and year..thank you
> 
> seller told me its vermillion city GGH 2010. =)


Agree that it is 2007 rouge vermillion.


----------



## mandymo22

Hi gals, does anyone know what color this bag is? The seller doesn't know, but says it's from 2009. Here's the link

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-..._WH_Handbags&hash=item4cff40d4c9#ht_588wt_922

Thanks in advance!


----------



## saira1214

mandymo22 said:


> Hi gals, does anyone know what color this bag is? The seller doesn't know, but says it's from 2009. Here's the link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-..._WH_Handbags&hash=item4cff40d4c9#ht_588wt_922
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
It is 2009 Noix.


----------



## mandymo22

saira1214 said:


> It is 2009 Noix.



Thank you so much saira!!!


----------



## mdiliev

saira1214 said:


> Just from the couple pictures I saw the color looks like Argent, but it looks lighter than the typical argent.  One picture had the mirror on top of the bag and you could see the color difference. It could be because of the lighting or it may appear lighter because it has faded.  When you are able to upload more photos it will be easier to determine.



Thank you, the seller withdrew the transaction...


----------



## jennie_iva

Hi beautiful ladies! My friend is selling me her gsh work but she lost the card. I cant identify what color this is. 

Calling all bbag fanatics. Pls help me identify this color and if possible what year. The serial number says:173080213048. 

This is the pretty work gsh


----------



## in paris

You'll have better luck getting a response if you put this in the proper thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784-310.html

Lots of kind, knowledgeable ladies there


----------



## unicornchaser

Please help me identify this color! I bought it pre-loved, there is no card and it is quite faded... But I took an inside pocket pic that still has the original color... Thanks


----------



## saira1214

jennie_iva said:


> Hi beautiful ladies! My friend is selling me her gsh work but she lost the card. I cant identify what color this is.
> 
> Calling all bbag fanatics. Pls help me identify this color and if possible what year. The serial number says:173080213048.
> 
> This is the pretty work gsh


 The picture is not the best, but it appears to be Galet.


----------



## saira1214

unicornchaser said:


> Please help me identify this color! I bought it pre-loved, there is no card and it is quite faded... But I took an inside pocket pic that still has the original color... Thanks


 It looks like a faded argent.


----------



## jennie_iva

saira1214 said:
			
		

> The picture is not the best, but it appears to be Galet.



Thanks! Will post more pics once it arrives.


----------



## moose*boots

Hi,

Can anyone give me some info on the significance of the silver plaque and the code on this bag? 

Thanks a million

Emma


----------



## edgy

moose*boots said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone give me some info on the significance of the silver plaque and the code on this bag?
> 
> Thanks a million
> 
> Emma



looks fake be careful


----------



## shelzbags

Hello All--Can you help me with the Color and Year? Thanks very much!


----------



## edgy

shelzbags said:


> Hello All--Can you help me with the Color and Year? Thanks very much!


looks like 2009 automne


----------



## moose*boots

edgy said:


> looks fake be careful


 really? the client who gave it to us to sell is very, very trustworthy. Can you tell me why you think that?

Thanks so much

Emma


----------



## shelzbags

edgy said:


> looks like 2009 automne


 
Thank you--I thought it looked like it based on the reference charts, but you all know so much more than I do. I appreciate your help.


----------



## edgy

moose*boots said:


> really? the client who gave it to us to sell is very, very trustworthy. Can you tell me why you think that?
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> Emma


b/c it's a coin purse with handle which i never seen before and also b/c of the keyring that attaches the handle to the clutch, balenciaga usually use snap hooks in handles/flat clutches which the closest style to the one in ur post. but i'm not 100% sure maybe it's one of the limited items


----------



## edgy

shelzbags said:


> Thank you--I thought it looked like it based on the reference charts, but you all know so much more than I do. I appreciate your help.


u r welcome


----------



## Melisande R.

This one has tons of pictures, the tag has P, which means Spring/Summer 2010, 

professorparts.com/imgdb/content/12540_1.jpg

Here's the tag:

professorparts.com/imgdb/content/12540_18.jpg

But, I can't for the life of me figure out what color it's supposed to be.  Moutarde?  Really?  The pictures look so orange.

And when I can't identify color, I get paranoid about authenticity, etc.  Picture of bales:

professorparts.com/imgdb/content/12540_3.jpg

There's one picture of a moutarde here on tPF that looks this carmel color, but the rest look...mustard color.


----------



## Melisande R.

Sorry those pictures didn't come out - I'll post them in a minute.


----------



## Melisande R.

Could it be OB?


----------



## saira1214

Melisande R. said:


> Could it be OB?


It is 2010 Tomate.


----------



## saira1214

edgy said:


> b/c it's a coin purse with handle which i never seen before and also b/c of the keyring that attaches the handle to the clutch, balenciaga usually use snap hooks in handles/flat clutches which the closest style to the one in ur post. but i'm not 100% sure maybe it's one of the limited items



Hi :welcome2:  We typically do not give out details as to why we believe something is fake.  A lot of scammers read the forums for information so it is best not to be specific about reasons you believe something to be fake.


----------



## Melisande R.

saira1214 said:


> It is 2010 Tomate.



Thanks, *Saira*.  THe other pix I've seen of tomate look much more reddish!


----------



## edgy

saira1214 said:


> Hi :welcome2:  We typically do not give out details as to why we believe something is fake.  A lot of scammers read the forums for information so it is best not to be specific about reasons you believe something to be fake.



oops i never knew  so sorry. u should've deleted my post :shame:


----------



## moose*boots

edgy said:


> b/c it's a coin purse with handle which i never seen before and also b/c of the keyring that attaches the handle to the clutch, balenciaga usually use snap hooks in handles/flat clutches which the closest style to the one in ur post. but i'm not 100% sure maybe it's one of the limited items


  great. thanks for that. much appreciated.


----------



## edgy

moose*boots said:


> great. thanks for that. much appreciated.


u r welcome


----------



## shelzbags

Hello--really need help with this one. Bought as a "Work", and I've never seen a Work IRL. This bag is HUGE! It measures about 19" x 14" by 9". The blurry bad photo shows it next to a PT. It sure looks bigger than the tPF photos I've seen. Is it really a Work? Could it be a Weekender? Vert Suage or Vert Thyme or some other Vert? Help and Thank you!


----------



## NANI1972

Any ideas on the color and year of this bag? Thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/33070168480...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_10053wt_1185


----------



## Jira

NANI1972 said:


> Any ideas on the color and year of this bag? Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/33070168480...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_10053wt_1185



Spring/Summer 2007 Truffle.


----------



## saira1214

Melisande R. said:


> Thanks, *Saira*. THe other pix I've seen of tomate look much more reddish!


 07 Tomato and 10 Tomate are very different.  You may be thinking of 07 Tomato which is an orange/red.  10 Tomate is a darker orange.


----------



## saira1214

shelzbags said:


> Hello--really need help with this one. Bought as a "Work", and I've never seen a Work IRL. This bag is HUGE! It measures about 19" x 14" by 9". The blurry bad photo shows it next to a PT. It sure looks bigger than the tPF photos I've seen. Is it really a Work? Could it be a Weekender? Vert Suage or Vert Thyme or some other Vert? Help and Thank you!


 It is definitely a weekender.  It is not Vert Sauge or Vert Thyme. I have a feeling it is Cypress, but I would need better pictures including the back of the mirror.


----------



## NANI1972

Jira said:


> Spring/Summer 2007 Truffle.



Thankya!


----------



## shelzbags

saira1214 said:


> It is definitely a weekender. It is not Vert Sauge or Vert Thyme. I have a feeling it is Cypress, but I would need better pictures including the back of the mirror.


 
Thank you so much, saira--unfortunately, it didn't come with a mirror. It is somewhat faded, but still gorgeous. Maybe I can find a Bal store with a Cypress mirror to see if it matches at all. I really appreciate your help in identifying it.


----------



## saira1214

shelzbags said:


> Thank you so much, saira--unfortunately, it didn't come with a mirror. It is somewhat faded, but still gorgeous. Maybe I can find a Bal store with a Cypress mirror to see if it matches at all. I really appreciate your help in identifying it.


 Yes, it does appear to be a bit faded so it is kind of hard to ID. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## ieweuyhs

shelzbags said:


> Thank you so much, saira--unfortunately, it didn't come with a mirror. It is somewhat faded, but still gorgeous. Maybe I can find a Bal store with a Cypress mirror to see if it matches at all. I really appreciate your help in identifying it.





saira1214 said:


> Yes, it does appear to be a bit faded so it is kind of hard to ID. Maybe someone else can chime in.



It seems too yellowish to be Cypress? Seems like a really dirty Light Olive... Though I don't think it is Light Olive either. And given the extent of fading, could it be from even earlier seasons? Both Cypress and Light Olive were from 2010.

Here's a green Bal-wich, where you can see that Light Olive looks more yellowish, which is what the central front piece of leather (with the two studs, just below the front pocket zip) looks like to me. Or is that the faded part?






Perhaps you could take pics of the inside leather of the front pocket, where it should be closer to the original colour?

Here's a pic of my Cypress, which is quite a true representation of the colour IRL, I'd say. Does yours look like this?





 Not of much help here.


----------



## hishappygirl

saira1214 said:


> I think the click was introduced in 2010, so it can't be poupre. It is sang or sanguine. Do you have the white card?


 
sorry for taking so long to respond :shame: i won it on ebay and it came with nothing else, but i did find the clicks in the clubs, doesnt seem very popular, although i adore it! i will post a pick later today with it next to my sanguine, and see what you think. i love the color of it, really want a bigger bag in same, so do let me know what you think, and thank you!


----------



## hishappygirl

drati said:


> I'm pretty sure it's 2010 sang.
> 
> There was a colour in 2009 called sanguine and then sang in 2010. Sanguine 09 is more of a brownish brick red, sang 10 is a dark red. Some sang look almost like poupre.[/QUOTE
> 
> thank you drati, sorry for taking so long to respond :shame: i have a sanguine and ruby, and want sang and poupre, but the color of this  click so purple, i really love it, i dont know which color exactly im looking for anymore! but later today i will post a pic of it next to my sanguine and ruby, and see if that helps at all...thank you for any assistance!


----------



## shelzbags

ieweuyhs said:


> It seems too yellowish to be Cypress? Seems like a really dirty Light Olive... Though I don't think it is Light Olive either. And given the extent of fading, could it be from even earlier seasons? Both Cypress and Light Olive were from 2010.
> 
> Here's a green Bal-wich, where you can see that Light Olive looks more yellowish, which is what the central front piece of leather (with the two studs, just below the front pocket zip) looks like to me. Or is that the faded part?
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could take pics of the inside leather of the front pocket, where it should be closer to the original colour?
> 
> Here's a pic of my Cypress, which is quite a true representation of the colour IRL, I'd say. Does yours look like this?
> 
> 
> Not of much help here.


 
You're huge help. Here's a photo in natural light after I used some Leather Honey on it. It's still absorbing, but it helped the color a bit. What do you think now?


----------



## purses & pugs

A friend of mine is wondering what this model is called and I believe it's a Step? But I'm not 100% sure so just need to double check with you guys. Thanks


----------



## edgy

it's a mid day but i'm not sure about the color 



purses & pugs said:


> A friend of mine is wondering what this model is called and I believe it's a Step? But I'm not 100% sure so just need to double check with you guys. Thanks


----------



## purses & pugs

edgy said:


> it's a mid day but i'm not sure about the color



Nope, I just figured out it's a Brief


----------



## Melisande R.

This is a question about tags and serial numbers.  According to the reference section. W is only for flat brass bags, way back when.  

Is that true?  There's a bag on *Bay that is apparently a Work, and it has a W (and the right style number) on its tag.  Anyone else have a recent Work with a W?


----------



## saira1214

Melisande R. said:


> This is a question about tags and serial numbers. According to the reference section. W is only for flat brass bags, way back when.
> 
> Is that true? There's a bag on *Bay that is apparently a Work, and it has a W (and the right style number) on its tag. Anyone else have a recent Work with a W?


 
W indicates f/w 2006.


----------



## drati

purses & pugs said:


> Nope, I just figured out it's a Brief



Yep, definitely a brief. Really lovely style to wear as the handles are quite long and the bag is quite flat so it sits nicely against the body when worn on the shoulder.


----------



## NANI1972

Is it safe to say this is Noix? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330699953353?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## edgy

purses & pugs said:


> Nope, I just figured out it's a Brief



:greengrin:


----------



## saira1214

NANI1972 said:


> Is it safe to say this is Noix?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330699953353?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 Yep, its Noix.


----------



## NANI1972

saira1214 said:


> Yep, its Noix.



Thank you.


----------



## namja_girl

Hi

Can someone pls help me identify the style, color and if possible, year of this Balenciaga bag? 

The code on the bag writes: 245071 1000 (1st line), 502752 (2nd line). 

Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## edgy

namja_girl said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Can someone pls help me identify the style, color and if possible, year of this Balenciaga bag?
> 
> The code on the bag writes: 245071 1000 (1st line), 502752 (2nd line).
> 
> Your help is much appreciated.



it's a classic strategy and the color i think is black


----------



## namja_girl

edgy said:


> it's a classic strategy and the color i think is black


Thanks so much for your reply. Hmm.. interesting, I have never heard of "strategy" before, do you know when did this style first came out and if this was already discontinued? I happen to come across this bag from a 2nd hand store and bought it cos I thought it was the Twiggy!


----------



## jennie_iva

Pls identify the color of this work gsh. 




Taken in daylight


----------



## edgy

namja_girl said:


> Thanks so much for your reply. Hmm.. interesting, I have never heard of "strategy" before, do you know when did this style first came out and if this was already discontinued? I happen to come across this bag from a 2nd hand store and bought it cos I thought it was the Twiggy!



u r welcome  it first came out in fall 2010 and i read somewhere in the forum that it was discontinued and replaced with the velo. twiggy has the duffle bag shape


----------



## namja_girl

edgy said:


> u r welcome  it first came out in fall 2010 and i read somewhere in the forum that it was discontinued and replaced with the velo. twiggy has the duffle bag shape


I see.. thanks again, Edgy.


----------



## jennie_iva

jennie_iva said:
			
		

> Pls identify the color of this work gsh.
> 
> Taken in daylight



Forgot to state that it was bought 2years ago in Italy. This has no tags included now. 

TIA!


----------



## jenayb

Ladies, can you please help me with this colour name?


----------



## sundaymornings

Hi everyone! Saw this photo in a blog and was curious if the Balenciaga bag featured here is a box? I'm not too familiar with the discontinued models and the photo couldn't be enlarged so I'm hoping someone here could help me identify it! Thanks!

(image source: ripped-knees.blogspot.com)


----------



## Jira

sundaymornings said:


> Hi everyone! Saw this photo in a blog and was curious if the Balenciaga bag featured here is a box? I'm not too familiar with the discontinued models and the photo couldn't be enlarged so I'm hoping someone here could help me identify it! Thanks!
> 
> (image source: ripped-knees.blogspot.com)



The bag pictured is fake; it's imitating the Balenciaga *City* style.


----------



## Jira

jenaywins said:


> Ladies, can you please help me with this colour name?



Looks like 2010 Bleu Roi.


----------



## jenayb

Jira said:


> Looks like 2010 Bleu Roi.



Thank you, but the bag is 2011.


----------



## Jira

jennie_iva said:


> Forgot to state that it was bought 2years ago in Italy. This has no tags included now.
> 
> TIA!



I think this is 2011 Papyrus, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Jira

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, but the bag is 2011.



Are you sure? The only dark blue in that year was Dark Night, but that's too dark for this bag.


----------



## jenayb

Jira said:


> Are you sure? The only dark blue in that year was Dark Night, but that's too dark for this bag.



Pretty sure. The tag says 2011 and I bought it in August of 2011. 

ETA: The bag is not as dark in person as it appears in pictures. I just cannot seem to capture the colour. ush:

Here it is on barneys.com....

http://www.barneys.com/Arena-Dot-City/00505012140190,default,pd.html


----------



## Jira

jenaywins said:


> Pretty sure. The tag says 2011 and I bought it in August of 2011.
> 
> ETA: The bag is not as dark in person as it appears in pictures. I just cannot seem to capture the colour. ush:
> 
> Here it is on barneys.com....
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Arena-Dot-City/00505012140190,default,pd.html



Stores carry Bbags from earlier seasons and it's not uncommon for tags to be mixed up. I still think this is 2010 Bleu Roi, but please wait for another opinion -- saira's really good with color identification.


----------



## jenayb

Jira said:


> Stores carry Bbags from earlier seasons and it's not uncommon for tags to be mixed up. I still think this is 2010 Bleu Roi, but please wait for another opinion -- saira's really good with color identification.



I know very little about Bal, so I hope you do not think I am arguing with you... I'm clueless.


----------



## sundaymornings

Jira said:


> The bag pictured is fake; it's imitating the Balenciaga *City* style.



Oooh, really?! That surprises me. She listed in her description that it was Balenciaga and I didn't think she would lie about that...My initial reaction was also that it looked like a City but the City is taller/wider and less boxy. Then I thought maybe it might be a Part-Time but it doesn't quite look exactly like that either. Which is why I remembered the Box, which was discontinued a few years back....


----------



## saira1214

jennie_iva said:


> Forgot to state that it was bought 2years ago in Italy. This has no tags included now.
> 
> TIA!


 If it was bought two years ago then it is 09 Galet. Papyrus is from 2011.  It doesn 't look like a typical Galet though.  Maybe you should post some pics in the authenticate this thread?


----------



## saira1214

jenaywins said:


> Ladies, can you please help me with this colour name?


 


Jira said:


> Stores carry Bbags from earlier seasons and it's not uncommon for tags to be mixed up. I still think this is 2010 Bleu Roi, but please wait for another opinion -- saira's really good with color identification.


 
Aww, thanks Jira!

Jenay- I agree with Jira, it looks like Blue Roi.  When you say the 'tag' are you talking about the white bal card with the style number etc?  That will tell you the year.  If it does say 2011, that would indicate Dark Night and I agree that this bag is too light to be Dark Night. Dark Night is almost black and only under sunshine does it appear blue.  The card may have been mixed up with another bag which is common.  You are lucky to get a card as I have purchased from Barneys many times and don't receive one! 

Here is a link to another Blue Roi Dots City.  I'm pretty sure your bag is the same.  Hope that helps! Post 65
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/the-perforated-leather-club-579678-5.html


----------



## pbdb

jenaywins said:


> Ladies, can you please help me with this colour name?



It looks like Atlantique to me.
My Atlantique RH Town  really quite resembles this color, unless my ipad is playing tricks on me but pretty sure, it is.


----------



## jennie_iva

saira1214 said:
			
		

> If it was bought two years ago then it is 09 Galet. Papyrus is from 2011.  It doesn 't look like a typical Galet though.  Maybe you should post some pics in the authenticate this thread?



Thanks saira! Did that already and it looked ok accordingly. But decided not to get it because the leather doesn't have that usual balenciaga smell. Have a bugging feeling that just wouldn't go away. Got something else instead. &#9786;


----------



## jenayb

saira1214 said:


> Aww, thanks Jira!
> 
> Jenay- I agree with Jira, it looks like Blue Roi.  When you say the 'tag' are you talking about the white bal card with the style number etc?  That will tell you the year.  If it does say 2011, that would indicate Dark Night and I agree that this bag is too light to be Dark Night. Dark Night is almost black and only under sunshine does it appear blue.  The card may have been mixed up with another bag which is common.  You are lucky to get a card as I have purchased from Barneys many times and don't receive one!
> 
> Here is a link to another Blue Roi Dots City.  I'm pretty sure your bag is the same.  Hope that helps! Post 65
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/the-perforated-leather-club-579678-5.html



Thank you so much!  Mine looks identical to the Blue Roi Dots City that you linked; however, mine has just round perforation - not the star perforation, if that makes sense, lol. 

Yes I do mean the tag and it says 2011. But it's definitely not Dark Night.  



pbdb said:


> It looks like Atlantique to me.
> My Atlantique RH Town  really quite resembles this color, unless my ipad is playing tricks on me but pretty sure, it is.



Hmm. Does Atlantique have more purple undertones...?  Because my bag does not.


----------



## saira1214

jenaywins said:


> Thank you so much!  Mine looks identical to the Blue Roi Dots City that you linked; however, mine has just round perforation - not the star perforation, if that makes sense, lol.
> 
> Yes I do mean the tag and it says 2011. But it's definitely not Dark Night.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Does Atlantique have more purple undertones...? Because my bag does not.


 
This ID is driving me nuts! Now I am on a mission.  You are correct, Jenay! There is a difference between dots and cross perf.  I think the dots was just introduced in 2011, but I can be wrong as I do not know much about this style.  I have never seen Atlantique IRL, but it seems to be more of a denim color.  Here is a photo  from Bal.com and I have also added a link from lovebbags.com of Atlantique.

http://www.lovebbags.com/2011/08/readers-and-their-balenciagas-part-10.html


----------



## saira1214

jennie_iva said:


> Thanks saira! Did that already and it looked ok accordingly. But decided not to get it because the leather doesn't have that usual balenciaga smell. Have a bugging feeling that just wouldn't go away. Got something else instead. &#9786;


 Congrats on you day! It is a beauty.  Yeah, there is something about this that I can't place. It is either Galet or Papyrus and I am starting to think that it is Papyrus.


----------



## jenayb

saira1214 said:


> This ID is driving me nuts! Now I am on a mission.  You are correct, Jenay! There is a difference between dots and cross perf.  I think the dots was just introduced in 2011, but I can be wrong as I do not know much about this style.  I have never seen Atlantique IRL, but it seems to be more of a denim color.  Here is a photo  from Bal.com and I have also added a link from lovebbags.com of Atlantique.
> 
> http://www.lovebbags.com/2011/08/readers-and-their-balenciagas-part-10.html



Hummm... That looks similar but with the lighting, it's so hard to tell - especially with stock pics. Someone else suggested Outremer but I'm not sold on that idea, either!


----------



## saira1214

jenaywins said:


> Hummm... That looks similar but with the lighting, it's so hard to tell - especially with stock pics. Someone else suggested Outremer but I'm not sold on that idea, either!


 It is definitely not Outremer.  Outremer came out in 2010 and was only done in the small perforated color.  Cross perforated came out in f/w 2010 and dots came out in s/s 2011.


----------



## jenayb

saira1214 said:


> It is definitely not Outremer.  Outremer came out in 2010 and was only done in the small perforated color.  Cross perforated came out in f/w 2010 and dots came out in s/s 2011.



:girlwhack:

Well... Then idk. Are we going to go with Atlantique!?


----------



## saira1214

jenaywins said:


> :girlwhack:
> 
> Well... Then idk. Are we going to go with Atlantique!?


 I would say yes if we are going strictly by card.  I am probably contradicting myself, but I really think it looks like Blue Roi. Ceejay actually knows alot about cross/dots so she may be better with the ID.  So sorry, I wanted to be of help!


----------



## jenayb

saira1214 said:


> I would say yes if we are going strictly by card.  I am probably contradicting myself, but I really think it looks like Blue Roi. Ceejay actually knows alot about cross/dots so she may be better with the ID.  So sorry, I wanted to be of help!



I think you were a great help!


----------



## redskater

jenaywins said:


> Ladies, can you please help me with this colour name?



I would have bet money on it being blue roi!  the atlantique i saw was lighter, closer to a denim color.  hummmmm...........


----------



## jenayb

redskater said:


> I would have bet money on it being blue roi! the atlantique i saw was lighter, closer to a denim color. hummmmm...........


 
Thank you! This is also quite a bit lighter in person than the pics. I just can't seem to get the colour to translate! ush:


----------



## jmirandapa

Can someone please ID this bag?  I suspect its a 2011 Coq City with GSH but not sure because of lighting?  My SA just emailed me this pic.  THANKS!


----------



## saira1214

jmirandapa said:


> Can someone please ID this bag? I suspect its a 2011 Coq City with GSH but not sure because of lighting? My SA just emailed me this pic. THANKS!


 Yes, it is Coq.


----------



## jmirandapa

saira1214 said:


> yes, it is coq.


 
Thanks!


----------



## pbdb

jenaywins said:


> Thank you so much!  Mine looks identical to the Blue Roi Dots City that you linked; however, mine has just round perforation - not the star perforation, if that makes sense, lol.
> 
> Yes I do mean the tag and it says 2011. But it's definitely not Dark Night.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Does Atlantique have more purple undertones...?  Because my bag does not.



Atlantique has zero purple undertones.
Look at my pic below of my bag.


----------



## jenayb

pbdb said:


> Atlantique has zero purple undertones.
> Look at my pic below of my bag.


 
Thank you!


----------



## jennie_iva

saira1214 said:
			
		

> Congrats on you day! It is a beauty.  Yeah, there is something about this that I can't place. It is either Galet or Papyrus and I am starting to think that it is Papyrus.



Thanks saira! &#128536; it is also in mint condition wd tags included. i'm also at loss about the work's color. Anyway i returned it already and time to enjoy my new babies.


----------



## jaym17

kindly please authenticate this! thanks


http://sulit.com.ph/5141889


----------



## Jira

jaym17 said:


> kindly please authenticate this! thanks
> 
> 
> http://sulit.com.ph/5141889



The bag pictured is fake. If you have more authentication questions, please post them here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ules-use-format-post-738820.html#post21367671


----------



## purses & pugs

What kind of Bal is Mena Suvari carrying? I suspect this must be a weird looking fake?!


----------



## redskater

purses & pugs said:


> What kind of Bal is Mena Suvari carrying? I suspect this must be a weird looking fake?!



no, I believe it's real.  there is a new style with the big holes.  I will have to do some research and see if I can find more info.

It's the Kraft polka dots.
http://www.balenciaga.com/en_US/sho...ls/balenciaga-kraft-polka-dots_804646187.html


----------



## saira1214

purses & pugs said:
			
		

> What kind of Bal is Mena Suvari carrying? I suspect this must be a weird looking fake?!



It is the perforated Kraft ( the bag has big holes that are see through)


----------



## saira1214

purses & pugs said:
			
		

> What kind of Bal is Mena Suvari carrying? I suspect this must be a weird looking fake?!



I think it is the large perforated Kraft.


----------



## Melisande R.

jmirandapa said:


> Can someone please ID this bag?  I suspect its a 2011 Coq City with GSH but not sure because of lighting?  My SA just emailed me this pic.  THANKS!



Um, what's that little triangular patch above her pocket zipper?  Are my eyes failing?  I've never seen that before.  It looks like a city with a bit of patchwork!  Is it a first, actually?


----------



## jmirandapa

Melisande R. said:


> Um, what's that little triangular patch above her pocket zipper?  Are my eyes failing?  I've never seen that before.  It looks like a city with a bit of patchwork!  Is it a first, actually?



I think that's the corner of the mirror that's sticking out of the pocket


----------



## girlgamerx

What color is Stephanie Pratt's bag? Is it maybe a rogue theater or coquelicot?


----------



## purses & pugs

redskater said:


> no, I believe it's real.  there is a new style with the big holes.  I will have to do some research and see if I can find more info.
> 
> It's the Kraft polka dots.
> http://www.balenciaga.com/en_US/sho...ls/balenciaga-kraft-polka-dots_804646187.html





saira1214 said:


> I think it is the large perforated Kraft.




Thanks gals. I didn't know bout this style with big holes, thanks for clearing that up. Not liking it, looks cheap & ugly


----------



## purses & pugs

girlgamerx said:


> What color is Stephanie Pratt's bag? Is it maybe a rogue theater or coquelicot?



These pics are taken before Coquelicot was launched so def not a Coq. A bit hard to tell, but I may be a RT or (if the lightening is off) a Tomato or Ruby?


----------



## Melisande R.

It's definitely not Coq.  Looks Rouge Vif or Rouge Theatre to me (the two colors photograph in a very similar way).  It actually looks very much like Rouge Vif in these photos.


----------



## saira1214

I can't quote for whatever reason, but it is RT.


----------



## moonwitch

Hi - I'm new here  and I joined for a couple of reasons - mainly because I have this small obsession with handbags but also because I have been given a Balenciaga handbag and I know nothing about it except for the name and the reputation. 

I would like to know what style, year, colour, etc and an indication of its worth so that I know what to insure it for (if I decide to keep it - I'm sort of hesitating because its not really my colour or style - I like smaller bags otherwise I end up toting around more than the kitchen sink )

The bag is made from the most amazing delicious smelling soft thin distressed looking leather with impeccable stitching and craftsmanship - it collapses when empty! The tassels are soft and there is a spare, however the swing mirror is missing. 

The numbers are 0180 Y 115748 (matching underneath) 

It's a simply beautiful bag and its driving me nuts not being able to know exactly what it is Any help would be fantastic. I do have more photos 

Here are the images:


----------



## ieweuyhs

You should post it here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html

Looks like a Shrug to me. But some things about the bag make me wonder if it's authentic. But then again, it's an oldie, so it might be different. It's probably best if you wait for the more experienced tPFers to chime in.


----------



## moonwitch

Thank you - its been authenticated but I still don't know what it is lol - I appreciate your help And thanks - how do I move this thread? Is that possible?


----------



## The DH

moonwitch said:


> Thank you - its been authenticated but I still don't know what it is lol - I appreciate your help And thanks - how do I move this thread? Is that possible?



The style is clearly meant to be the Shrug, however, I'm sorry, but there are several elements that would indicate that your bag is not authentic.  Have you had it authenticated here on tPF? You can post your pics in this thread to get other opinions:

Authenticate This BALENCIAGA >> Please read the rules & use the format in post #1


----------



## moonwitch

The DH said:


> The style is clearly meant to be the Shrug, however, I'm sorry, but there are several elements that would indicate that your bag is not authentic.  Have you had it authenticated here on tPF? You can post your pics in this thread to get other opinions:
> 
> Authenticate This BALENCIAGA >> Please read the rules & use the format in post #1



Thank you - I will post pics in the forum you have linked - it will be interesting to   know what the elements are that indicates it is not authentic. It was verified as genuine by a well known Australian who ran a couture and high end resellers business for decades. I've also read (from a tPF member) that the shrug wasn't copied. But we've all been wrong before  so I wouldn't discount anything. The fact that it fits all the criteria isn't necessarily an indication of its authenticity 

Many thanks for your help


----------



## Melisande R.

It's the rivets.  They are not notched like Bal rivets.  There are other things.  It's hard to disappoint people by pointing them out.  But you should know, in case you want to do something about it.  

According to its tag, it should be a 2006:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/how-to-read-a-balenciaga-tag-145452.html

Shrugs were made in 2006, so that's hopeful - but the rivets aren't notched and the stitching on the tag doesn't have black at the top (maybe someone will know of an exception).  The shrug has a different serial number than your bag, see this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ears-production-balenciaga-styles-144151.html

115748 means it should be a City Cross, City RH or a City Specchio.  3444 doesn't line up with a shrug, either.  The stitching at the top of the tag is not black.

Maybe someone else can be more optimistic, but I have to agree that some things seem off about this bag.

So sorry to have to even say this.  I've bought inauthentic bags twice (and one I wore happily for a year before coming to tPF - the leather was amazing, in fact, I wish I'd kept it now, as a kind of souvenir, but I couldn't).  I've done a lot of research since then.

I do hope someone else could have an explanation for your bag, though.


----------



## moonwitch

Melisande - thank you - I would rather make sure about this bag in the very first place before selling it and ending up in all sorts of trouble - I have my art stolen and copied a lot and I know how it feels to be on the receiving end 

There's no way I want to sell something that is not genuine. I'll stick with my vintage stuff for that because thats my speciality and my obsession - and not a small one either LOL! Oh well, if its not genuine, so be it. That's life 

Really appreciate the information - studs eh?

Cheers!


----------



## Addy

Please post in the Authenticate This Balenciaga thread, thanks!


----------



## jason_168*123

HI, can you please identify the color, style and year of this bag? 

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/260989663839..._samihi=&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## saira1214

jason_168*123 said:


> HI, can you please identify the color, style and year of this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/260989663839..._samihi=&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


 2009 Sanguine regular hardware City


----------



## jason_168*123

saira1214 said:


> 2009 Sanguine regular hardware City


 

hi saira! super thanks for the help! i hope you dont mind but are the numbers on the plate as well as the stamped at the back of the leather helped you identify the color and year of the bag? 

thank you in advance!


----------



## saira1214

jason_168*123 said:


> HI, can you please identify the color, style and year of this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/260989663839..._samihi=&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


 


jason_168*123 said:


> hi saira! super thanks for the help! i hope you dont mind but are the numbers on the plate as well as the stamped at the back of the leather helped you identify the color and year of the bag?
> 
> thank you in advance!


 
I can usually tell by just looking at it.  Not all bags have identifying attributes and I have been collecting Balenciaga long enough. Hope that helps.


----------



## Jira

jason_168*123 said:


> HI, can you please identify the color, style and year of this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/260989663839..._samihi=&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



This is pink so it's 2009 Framboise. Sanguine is a dark brick red.


----------



## jason_168*123

Jira said:


> This is pink so it's 2009 Framboise. Sanguine is a dark brick red.


 

thanks very much jira!!!


----------



## saira1214

Jira said:


> This is pink so it's 2009 Framboise. Sanguine is a dark brick red.


 


jason_168*123 said:


> thanks very much jira!!!


 Whoops. It looked red on my monitor, but the inside tag pic is pinkish and I didn't see the remaining photos. Good catch, Jira.


----------



## Ilovemiau

Ladies i Need help on this bag i Bought. 
The Listing says Magenta but the bag is chalk? Ivory? No idea. Anyone knows the exact Color of it ? Its from 2008. Is that right???? Does this bag usually has a mirror?
I. Have no clue about Bal bags. 

Is this bag a motorcycle First????
Here is the Listing: 

number: 120884648115
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...PSNYhFiQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_540wt_922


Thanks for all your help


----------



## saira1214

Ilovemiau said:


> Ladies i Need help on this bag i Bought.
> The Listing says Magenta but the bag is chalk? Ivory? No idea. Anyone knows the exact Color of it ? Its from 2008. Is that right???? Does this bag usually has a mirror?
> I. Have no clue about Bal bags.
> 
> Is this bag a motorcycle First????
> Here is the Listing:
> 
> number: 120884648115
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...PSNYhFiQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_540wt_922
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help


 
It is a 2005 White First.


----------



## Ilovemiau

saira1214 said:


> It is a 2005 White First.



Thanks you. Do you know if this Model has a mirror?

I was confused because she wrote Magenta in the Description & its Def. Not Magenta. 

Its a motorcycle bag right. 

 for your help. I appreciate it.


----------



## saira1214

Ilovemiau said:


> Thanks you. Do you know if this Model has a mirror?
> 
> I was confused because she wrote Magenta in the Description & its Def. Not Magenta.
> 
> Its a motorcycle bag right.
> 
> for your help. I appreciate it.


 
Yes, it is a motorcycle bag and this style should come with a mirror.  In terms of the description, she may have copied and pasted it and forgot to change the color name.  If you won the bag, you should ask the seller.


----------



## Ilovemiau

saira1214 said:


> Yes, it is a motorcycle bag and this style should come with a mirror.  In terms of the description, she may have copied and pasted it and forgot to change the color name.  If you won the bag, you should ask the seller.



Thanks. 

I just Wanted to Double Check if there should be a mirror before i ask. 

Have a Great Day.


----------



## jason_168*123

saira1214 said:


> Whoops. It looked red on my monitor, but the inside tag pic is pinkish and I didn't see the remaining photos. Good catch, Jira.


 

thanks very much!!! by the way she asked her aunt and mentioned that she got this bag in 2011 and "grenadine" is the color??!

how would i know if its really released in 2011 and is there such a color as grenadine?


----------



## Jira

jason_168*123 said:


> thanks very much!!! by the way she asked her aunt and mentioned that she got this bag in 2011 and "grenadine" is the color??!
> 
> how would i know if its really released in 2011 and is there such a color as grenadine?



There is such a color as Grenadine, but this bag is from 2009. It's not unusual for a 2009 Bbag to be purchased in 2011.


----------



## jason_168*123

Jira said:


> There is such a color as Grenadine, but this bag is from 2009. It's not unusual for a 2009 Bbag to be purchased in 2011.


 

how can i convince her that this bag isn't the frenadine from 2011?  would the numbers on the tag help identify that this is from 2009 collection?

i super thank you for extending help to my queries.


----------



## Ilovemiau

saira1214 said:


> Yes, it is a motorcycle bag and this style should come with a mirror.  In terms of the description, she may have copied and pasted it and forgot to change the color name.  If you won the bag, you should ask the seller.



Thanks


----------



## Jira

jason_168*123 said:


> how can i convince her that this bag isn't the frenadine from 2011?  would the numbers on the tag help identify that this is from 2009 collection?
> 
> i super thank you for extending help to my queries.



The seller can believe whatever she or he wants, though the tag does confirm that the bag is from 2009. The letter R signifies Spring/Summer 2009.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hello, 

Can someone please confirm for me what year the Bal Money Wallets changed the inside folded side flaps from un-sewn to sewn? (See example pics). From my research thinking 2009 or 2010, but not sure. 

Thanks for your help.

http://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz79/dizzywizzy_pics/unsewn.jpg
http://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz79/dizzywizzy_pics/sewn.jpg


----------



## jason_168*123

Jira said:


> The seller can believe whatever she or he wants, though the tag does confirm that the bag is from 2009. The letter R signifies Spring/Summer 2009.


 

thanks jira! i will tell her about this


----------



## NANI1972

Any ideas as to what color and year this is? Thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170812190408?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## redskater

NANI1972 said:


> Any ideas as to what color and year this is? Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170812190408?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



tag looks fake


----------



## MissMerion

Is this actually aquamarine? :weird: 
It do not seems aqua to me, and never see it with sgh...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## saira1214

MissMerion said:


> Is this actually aquamarine? :weird:
> It do not seems aqua to me, and never see it with sgh...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


 It's a part-time with feet so it must be pre-08. It looks pretty faded as well.


----------



## saira1214

MissMerion said:


> Is this actually aquamarine? :weird:
> It do not seems aqua to me, and never see it with sgh...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


 


saira1214 said:


> It's a part-time with feet so it must be pre-08. It looks pretty faded as well.


 Meant pre-09. The zipper tape indicates it is likely 08 sky blue. Which is consistent with the fading issues.


----------



## MissMerion

saira1214 said:


> Meant pre-09. The zipper tape indicates it is likely 08 sky blue. Which is consistent with the fading issues.


 
Sky blue sounds better  thank you for your help!!


----------



## combatrn76

Hi all! I need help identifying the color and year of this day. I just bought it on ebay, and the original owner doesn't have the tags, and doesn't remember the year purchased. 

Here's the original listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/23076318683...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1193

Please help! Thanks!


----------



## Jira

combatrn76 said:


> Hi all! I need help identifying the color and year of this day. I just bought it on ebay, and the original owner doesn't have the tags, and doesn't remember the year purchased.
> 
> Here's the original listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/23076318683...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1193
> 
> Please help! Thanks!



2007 Truffle.


----------



## combatrn76

Jira said:


> 2007 Truffle.



thank you!


----------



## kimona

hi bbag experts..
please help me identify this colour and the year







many thanks..


----------



## Jira

kimona said:


> hi bbag experts..
> please help me identify this colour and the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many thanks..



Do you have a pic of the inside tag (with the metal plate)? The color looks like 2010 Cypres; a pic of the metal plate would confirm.


----------



## nikip01

Please help identifying the color, year and style. Thanks!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220976210749?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## NANI1972

Can anyone help me identify the color and year of this brief? Thanks


----------



## ladylucas94

Its beautiful love the fringe and the handles looks amazing lucky you


----------



## redskater

nikip01 said:


> Please help identifying the color, year and style. Thanks!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220976210749?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



this is a part time but without the paper card can't be sure of year or color.  maybe ciel?  Also, might be good to see back of tag as well.


----------



## redskater

NANI1972 said:


> Can anyone help me identify the color and year of this brief? Thanks



Charbon, either 08 or 09,  looks dark so maybe 09.


----------



## Jira

NANI1972 said:


> Can anyone help me identify the color and year of this brief? Thanks



Looks like 2007 Cafe to me. I'm not sure if the Brief was made in Charbon. If it was, then it's 2008 Charbon b/c the color of the handle lacing is lighter.


----------



## nikip01

redskater said:


> this is a part time but without the paper card can't be sure of year or color.  maybe ciel?  Also, might be good to see back of tag as well.



I agree on what the color might be. I need better lighting. And maybe more closeups on leather. I'll take pictures when I get it.  Thanks


----------



## amandacasey

Hello..I am curious as to the colour of this city
Please help me to identify, Bbag experts!

Bought in 2008, GSH


----------



## saira1214

amandacasey said:


> Hello..I am curious as to the colour of this city
> Please help me to identify, Bbag experts!
> 
> Bought in 2008, GSH


 '08 turquoise


----------



## amandacasey

Thank you so much!


----------



## nikip01

I'm having trouble identifying this color. Is it Tempete? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290655903691?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks!!!


----------



## saira1214

nikip01 said:


> I'm having trouble identifying this color. Is it Tempete?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290655903691?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks!!!


 It seems to be.  It looks a bit faded though.


----------



## balenciagal

My older sister has really old city (she says from 2002) supposedly this was the first year the city was released.  I will try to get some pictures or more details.  Maybe your Moms was a special "bigger" first?


----------



## hishappygirl

hello ladies, i just had this authenticated, won on ebay, came with no tags or bags, and i was concerned bc the interior is plasticky, not canvas, and the leather feels like no bal ive ever touched...any help is much appreciated


----------



## redskater

hishappygirl said:


> hello ladies, i just had this authenticated, won on ebay, came with no tags or bags, and i was concerned bc the interior is plasticky, not canvas, and the leather feels like no bal ive ever touched...any help is much appreciated




this leather came out over xmas, the hamilton.  and yes, these slg's came with a different lining.  it's all good.


----------



## kimona

Jira said:


> Do you have a pic of the inside tag (with the metal plate)? The color looks like 2010 Cypres; a pic of the metal plate would confirm.



Hi Jira, would this pic help?


----------



## balenciagal

Sadly, I think it looks like an imposter.. I have never ever seen a bal bag with a tie on the side.  And this one looks like it has a magnet too?  I hope its not though!  Would be so sad.


----------



## hishappygirl

redskater said:


> this leather came out over xmas, the hamilton. and yes, these slg's came with a different lining. it's all good.


thanks so much redskater! what exactly is hamilton, cow? do you know what the color is, and i'm sorry, but what does slg stand for :shame:


----------



## redskater

hishappygirl said:


> thanks so much redskater! what exactly is hamilton, cow? do you know what the color is, and i'm sorry, but what does slg stand for :shame:



sorry, meant SLG (small leather goods)  yes, I think this is cow, but not entirely sure.  the color is bordeaux.


----------



## redskater

kimona said:


> Hi Jira, would this pic help?



this would be 07 Pine.


----------



## MissPolitely

Hello, I am new to this lovely board and I need your expertise. I just bought a very lovely Balenciaga City on ebay Germany. I am very happy with the purchase and will pay tomorrow. Can you please take a look at the bag and confirm that this is a City (I know that this sounds stupid but I am not that familiar with the different modells out there and on some pictures the bag looks smaller than a City to me but this might be the perspective of the picture). Here is the link
http://www.ebay.de/itm/280855180132?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Any comments on the bag are appreciated!


----------



## edgy

MissPolitely said:


> Hello, I am new to this lovely board and I need your expertise. I just bought a very lovely Balenciaga City on ebay Germany. I am very happy with the purchase and will pay tomorrow. Can you please take a look at the bag and confirm that this is a City (I know that this sounds stupid but I am not that familiar with the different modells out there and on some pictures the bag looks smaller than a City to me but this might be the perspective of the picture). Here is the link
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/280855180132?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Any comments on the bag are appreciated!


yes it's a city congrats in advance


----------



## MissPolitely

edgy said:


> yes it's a city congrats in advance


Thank You!


----------



## Tallulah187

I just found this Bal at a consignment shop. I got a good deal on it but not sure of year or style. TIA!


----------



## Jira

Tallulah187 said:


> I just found this Bal at a consignment shop. I got a good deal on it but not sure of year or style. TIA!



2006 Black City


----------



## Tallulah187

Thank you!!! Can you believe I only paid $200 for it??


----------



## redskater

Tallulah187 said:


> Thank you!!! Can you believe I only paid $200 for it??




wow, what a score!


----------



## xinatca

I think the color of the bag at bottom is cyclamen.what about the color on the top?


----------



## sandysandiego

It looks like either Amethyst from 08 or maybe Magenta.  A pink with violet tones.




xinatca said:


> I think the color of the bag at bottom is cyclamen.what about the color on the top?


----------



## fionarcat

Or maybe pale magenta?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

xinatca said:


> I think the color of the bag at bottom is cyclamen.what about the color on the top?


  to me the colour at the bottom is sorbet 2010 and on the top is cyclamen , but not sure , it is hard to tell


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

fionarcat said:


> Or maybe pale magenta?


 hmm pale magenta leather is thinner and more veiny


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Tallulah187 said:


> Thank you!!! Can you believe I only paid $200 for it??


omggg  you are the luckiest girl in the world


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

MissPolitely said:


> Hello, I am new to this lovely board and I need your expertise. I just bought a very lovely Balenciaga City on ebay Germany. I am very happy with the purchase and will pay tomorrow. Can you please take a look at the bag and confirm that this is a City (I know that this sounds stupid but I am not that familiar with the different modells out there and on some pictures the bag looks smaller than a City to me but this might be the perspective of the picture). Here is the link
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/280855180132?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Any comments on the bag are appreciated!


yes it is a black giant 21 city with rose gold hardware ,congrats!


----------



## designerdiva40

Tallulah187 said:


> Thank you!!! Can you believe I only paid $200 for it??



OMG you are the luckiest girl ever, I never ever find bargains but maybe I'm not looking in the right place


----------



## tamebunny

Hi, can anyone help me to identify the year of production? the bag that I bought is classic PT & its my first bal


----------



## redskater

tamebunny said:


> Hi, can anyone help me to identify the year of production? the bag that I bought is classic PT & its my first bal



2012. it's on the top left side of the white paper tag.


----------



## tamebunny

redskater said:


> 2012. it's on the top left side of the white paper tag.



thks babe


----------



## honeybunch

Hi ladies, please could you ID this bag?  I thought it might be the Velo but it looks as if the top of it has been pushed into the bag.  TIA.


----------



## kob

I think it's called the midday. The color might be black (?) and the hardware is giant silver.


----------



## honeybunch

^^Thanks.  Is the midday still available for purchase in the UK?


----------



## Jira

honeybunch said:


> Hi ladies, please could you ID this bag?  I thought it might be the Velo but it looks as if the top of it has been pushed into the bag.  TIA.



This is definitely not a Mid day. I'm pretty sure it's the Trapeze style. Here's a picture of one in the Murier color:


----------



## honeybunch

Jira said:


> This is definitely not a Mid day. I'm pretty sure it's the Trapeze style. Here's a picture of one in the Murier color:



Thanks!  But I'm wondering why she would need to tuck the top part into the bag because it looks like the affect of a narrow top has been created by tucking the top part in.   Also, is the Trapeze an old style? The model/WAG (Abbey Crouch) in the photo has only just started carrying this bag in the last few months, according to the photos I've seen, which is why I thought it might be a newer style such as the Velo.


----------



## Conni618

honeybunch said:


> Thanks!  But I'm wondering why she would need to tuck the top part into the bag because it looks like the affect of a narrow top has been created by tucking the top part in.   Also, is the Trapeze an old style? The model/WAG (Abbey Crouch) in the photo has only just started carrying this bag in the last few months, according to the photos I've seen, which is why I thought it might be a newer style such as the Velo.



Looks like a Trapeze to me as well.  I'm pretty sure the affect you are seeing is created simply by the weight of what's inside.  I believe the Trapeze is very new.


----------



## honeybunch

Conni618 said:


> Looks like a Trapeze to me as well. I'm pretty sure the affect you are seeing is created simply by the weight of what's inside. I believe the Trapeze is very new.


 
Is it really new?  I don't see it on the website.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

honeybunch said:


> Is it really new? I don't see it on the website.


not new, it is a 2010 model , no longer in production


----------



## Jira

honeybunch said:


> Thanks!  But I'm wondering why she would need to tuck the top part into the bag because it looks like the affect of a narrow top has been created by tucking the top part in.   Also, is the Trapeze an old style? The model/WAG (Abbey Crouch) in the photo has only just started carrying this bag in the last few months, according to the photos I've seen, which is why I thought it might be a newer style such as the Velo.



Yes, the Trapeze is a newer style. I'd try calling some Balenciaga stores to see if they still have it in stock.


----------



## lovejimmychoo

I bought this bag on Ebay and seller did not know year and listed color as caramel.  Could someone help me identify year and color?  Thanks!

http://s1112.photobucket.com/albums/k488/lovejimmychoo/Balenciaga Twiggy/


----------



## Ilovemiau

Hello Ladies,
Please have a Look at this bag for me. 
Is this style the Giant Day bag?

Could Anyone help me please with the Color????
How is it called???
Is it pomegranate? Any idea of the Year maybe?
Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Jira

lovejimmychoo said:


> I bought this bag on Ebay and seller did not know year and listed color as caramel.  Could someone help me identify year and color?  Thanks!
> 
> http://s1112.photobucket.com/albums/k488/lovejimmychoo/Balenciaga Twiggy/



Looks like a 2006 Cognac Twiggy.


----------



## Jira

Ilovemiau said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Please have a Look at this bag for me.
> Is this style the Giant Day bag?
> 
> Could Anyone help me please with the Color????
> How is it called???
> Is it pomegranate? Any idea of the Year maybe?
> Thank you!!!!!



It's a regular hardware Day. Pictures of the bag in natural lighting are needed to identify the color.


----------



## Ilovemiau

Jira said:


> It's a regular hardware Day. Pictures of the bag in natural lighting are needed to identify the color.




I will make them tomorrow. Best regards


----------



## fionarcat

Can anyone clarify what they think this colour is. Seller lists it as 2005 which I thought might be caramel but not 100% sure...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221002872550?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## honeybunch

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> not new, it is a 2010 model , no longer in production


 
Thanks for the info. I also googled it and it does look like you're right!


----------



## mere girl

fionarcat said:


> Can anyone clarify what they think this colour is. Seller lists it as 2005 which I thought might be caramel but not 100% sure...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221002872550?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 I'm pretty sure this is caramel...just get the seller to confirm that the paper tag states 2005, but it certainly looks like it!


----------



## fionarcat

mere girl said:


> I'm pretty sure this is caramel...just get the seller to confirm that the paper tag states 2005, but it certainly looks like it!


----------



## mere girl

fionarcat said:


>


 oh...I just saw the Z tag pic ..definitely caramel then - _awful colour! _


----------



## Ilovemiau

Hello there
I made some Daylight pics. 
Can Anyone Tell me the Color & Approx Year???
Does the serial number says Anything about the Year or Color Too? The Last pic is the serial number Not in Daylight. 
Sorry i m New in Bal bags. 

Thanks


----------



## Jira

Ilovemiau said:


> Hello there
> I made some Daylight pics.
> Can Anyone Tell me the Color & Approx Year???
> Does the serial number says Anything about the Year or Color Too? The Last pic is the serial number Not in Daylight.
> Sorry i m New in Bal bags.
> 
> Thanks



This is tough... could be 2007 Tomato or 2008 Ruby.


----------



## Ilovemiau

Jira said:


> This is tough... could be 2007 Tomato or 2008 Ruby.



Thank you jira
Should i make more pics. Its really Not so Easy. I Compared it with the colors which are written Down by One of the members but the shades are so difficult to See. 

What about the serialnumber i know that other desigberbags that have a number  there is the colorcode in the numbers. 

Thanks for Taking your Time.


----------



## Jira

Ilovemiau said:


> Thank you jira
> Should i make more pics. Its really Not so Easy. I Compared it with the colors which are written Down by One of the members but the shades are so difficult to See.
> 
> What about the serialnumber i know that other desigberbags that have a number  there is the colorcode in the numbers.
> 
> Thanks for Taking your Time.



Do you have the paper tags? The serial on the leather tag doesn't tell color.


----------



## somalicats

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum and hoping someone can help me identify the year and color of a First bag I purchased from a consignment store about 3-4 years ago. TIA!


----------



## redskater

somalicats said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum and hoping someone can help me identify the year and color of a First bag I purchased from a consignment store about 3-4 years ago. TIA!




this is bubblegum from spring/summer 08


----------



## somalicats

redskater said:


> this is bubblegum from spring/summer 08



Thank you!!


----------



## amandacasey

Hello! Can you wonderful women please help me identify this Pink City? I purchased it somewhere between 2005-2007. Thanks so much!!  The flash is in this picture, the pink is a bit duller in real life. Reminds me of bubblegum but I guess it can't be since it is before 2008... could it be Pivione?


----------



## Jira

amandacasey said:


> Hello! Can you wonderful women please help me identify this Pink City? I purchased it somewhere between 2005-2007. Thanks so much!!  The flash is in this picture, the pink is a bit duller in real life. Reminds me of bubblegum but I guess it can't be since it is before 2008... could it be Pivione?



Do you have a picture of the metal plate on the inside tag? That will help us identify the color.


----------



## lofty

Hi ladies, anyone knows this color and the year it was released??


----------



## webbywabbit

Girls, I bought this First bag 103208 DB8JZ but I am not convinced if its authentic. Please help!!!


----------



## redskater

webbywabbit said:


> Girls, I bought this First bag 103208 DB8JZ but I am not convinced if its authentic. Please help!!!




this needs to be posted in the Authentication thread.
authentic IMO


----------



## webbywabbit

redskater said:


> this needs to be posted in the Authentication thread.
> authentic IMO



Oops. Sorry. This is my first attempt in joining a forum. Pardon me!


----------



## Metteandersen

Hi girls

What is the official color of this one and witch season is it from?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...ps=63&clkid=7832965698439073829#ht_2117wt_986


----------



## designerdiva40

I have a red work with GCHW that's a couple of years old but I don't have a clue what red it is.....Sang or Ruby so would love to know what the colour code for each of these two reds are so I can check the one I have. TIA

Here's a pic of it although it looks a bit different IRL


----------



## NANI1972

There is a thread directly above where you posted this for help identifying Bal colors, etc.
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html


----------



## mere girl

this may help -
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/lets-talk-about-red-676315.html
page 8 has a colour wheel with all the reds on it...


----------



## designerdiva40

mere girl said:


> this may help -
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/lets-talk-about-red-676315.html
> page 8 has a colour wheel with all the reds on it...



Thanks lovely


----------



## saira1214

Metteandersen said:


> Hi girls
> 
> What is the official color of this one and witch season is it from?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...ps=63&clkid=7832965698439073829#ht_2117wt_986


I'm not good with pinks, but it looks like 08 bubblegum.


----------



## saira1214

I'm pretty sure its sang.


----------



## designerdiva40

saira1214 said:


> I'm pretty sure its sang.



Thanks yes that's what Mere Girl said too, would love to see a pic of Ruby & Sang together.


----------



## mere girl

If it's sang, there are probably 3 rows of numbers/letters on the back of the leather tag...


----------



## designerdiva40

mere girl said:


> If it's sang, there are probably 3 rows of numbers/letters on the back of the leather tag...



Now how did you know that....there is 3 rows & the numbers are 204526 6364 497717


----------



## mere girl

well I'm not an expert on works but on the city bags, pre 2010 had two rows of numbers/letters only ......I spend FAR too long on tpf!


----------



## designerdiva40

mere girl said:


> well I'm not an expert on works but on the city bags, pre 2010 had two rows of numbers/letters only ......I spend FAR too long on tpf!



I got the bag in the summer of 2010 but not sure when it was made, can't find the card any where.

Love your signature & I think you need the DV


----------



## sammie225

Hi everyone
I was hoping that maybe you guys can help me with this shoe?  
What's the name of it,which season is it from?Is it comfortable and what is the retail price?Does anyone here have it and might want to share some mod pics? 
I am asking this because i really really like them and i saw them at a local secondhand shop for a price which i nice for balenciaga i think (around 100)


----------



## ilgisabelle

Hi girls,

Can anyone tell me the style/colour of this? I'm new to Balenciaga!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thank you!


----------



## Jira

ilgisabelle said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Can anyone tell me the style/colour of this? I'm new to Balenciaga!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Thank you!



This bag is fake.


----------



## MoneyPennie

Jira said:
			
		

> This bag is fake.



I am new to bals as well. Would you mind sharing why you think this bag is fake ? Looks ok to me.


----------



## ilgisabelle

Jira said:


> This bag is fake.



Oh dear... sorry I should have got it authenticated first! 
Can I just ask what makes it so obvious? I need to able to spot it myself! 

Thanks


----------



## ieweuyhs

MoneyPennie said:


> I am new to bals as well. Would you mind sharing why you think this bag is fake ? Looks ok to me.





ilgisabelle said:


> Oh dear... sorry I should have got it authenticated first!
> Can I just ask what makes it so obvious? I need to able to spot it myself!
> 
> Thanks



Generally, we do not share what makes a bag a fake Bal to prevent counterfeiters from making better fakes

When you've done your homework and read up and studied pics of Bals, you will be able to differentiate the fakes from the authentic ones. 

Of course, there's the Authenticate This thread where other tPFers can help you determine if a bag is real or fake.


----------



## ilgisabelle

ieweuyhs said:


> Generally, we do not share what makes a bag a fake Bal to prevent counterfeiters from making better fakes
> 
> When you've done your homework and read up and studied pics of Bals, you will be able to differentiate the fakes from the authentic ones.
> 
> Of course, there's the Authenticate This thread where other tPFers can help you determine if a bag is real or fake.




I realised after I had asked that you can't give your secrets away, and that's why you're here to help us in the first place!

As for this bag... I've done a bit of research and found a Prada bag from the same seller was posted on the Prada Authenticate thread, and was also fake.

So.. back to the drawing board 

Thanks


----------



## boarbb

aela said:


> What do you guys think of the 2012 F/W colors?  Which of them are your faves?
> 
> http://afasione.com/2012/balenciaga-fall-winter-2012-colors/



Jacynthe !!!!!


----------



## turquoisebags

Hi ladies,

    I got this bag about a month back thru ebay, am wondering what color it is. It looks like grenadine to me from 2011. what do you think? If you could help me with the colour/year I would be most grateful. thanks in advance. Pictures are without flash. If you need pictures with flash do let me know. Thanks a mil!

I am quite sure it is not magenta. Maybe it's a sorbet or pivoine? Looks most like a grenadine to me though. =)


----------



## saira1214

turquoisebags said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> I got this bag about a month back thru ebay, am wondering what color it is. It looks like grenadine to me from 2011. what do you think? If you could help me with the colour/year I would be most grateful. thanks in advance. Pictures are without flash. If you need pictures with flash do let me know. Thanks a mil!
> 
> I am quite sure it is not magenta. Maybe it's a sorbet or pivoine? Looks most like a grenadine to me though. =)



Need more pics. It looks like sorbet or cyclamen to me.


----------



## turquoisebags

saira1214 said:


> Need more pics. It looks like sorbet or cyclamen to me.



Hi Saira, Thank you for your help. Those photos were taken in the night under a white light. I have brought this bag for cleaning and I guess the closest/most accurate original color is that on the mirror. I hope the attached photos taken in natural daylight helps. Thanks much for looking!

P.S Last photo is with flash


----------



## turquoisebags

I would say first few photos closest to actual color thanks


----------



## boarbb

Hi everyone
I ordered this wallet and it is on its way to me 
The seller doesnt know what is the name of the color, does anyone know if this is Nuage?It looks like Nuage to me. (I hope it is!!!Cuz I love Nuage but did not own any)
https://plus.google.com/photos/1078...7/5733085057045025522?authkey=COaPuN6phKSOygE
Thanks in advance


----------



## sammie225

Noone ? :weird:


----------



## saira1214

turquoisebags said:


> Hi Saira, Thank you for your help. Those photos were taken in the night under a white light. I have brought this bag for cleaning and I guess the closest/most accurate original color is that on the mirror. I hope the attached photos taken in natural daylight helps. Thanks much for looking!
> 
> P.S Last photo is with flash


 This one is giving me a bit of trouble. I think it is Sorbet because Grenadine is a bit of a lighter pink and appears more washed out, IYKWIM.  Do you have the white tags that go with this bag?


----------



## saira1214

boarbb said:


> Hi everyone
> I ordered this wallet and it is on its way to me
> The seller doesnt know what is the name of the color, does anyone know if this is Nuage?It looks like Nuage to me. (I hope it is!!!Cuz I love Nuage but did not own any)
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1078...7/5733085057045025522?authkey=COaPuN6phKSOygE
> Thanks in advance


 In some pics it appears nuage and in others it looks like Atlantique.  Can you give you a picture of the white card? That will tell us the year.


----------



## boarbb

saira1214 said:


> In some pics it appears nuage and in others it looks like Atlantique.  Can you give you a picture of the white card? That will tell us the year.



Sure Thank you very much again!!!!Here is the link to the pic:>
https://plus.google.com/photos/1078...7/5733085286923457986?authkey=COaPuN6phKSOygE


----------



## turquoisebags

saira1214 said:


> This one is giving me a bit of trouble. I think it is Sorbet because Grenadine is a bit of a lighter pink and appears more washed out, IYKWIM.  Do you have the white tags that go with this bag?



Hi Saira,

     Unfortunately I do not have the white cards but I've seen others selling Grenadine and when taken without flash looks exactly likethe bag color that I have like these

http://www.bagshopforum.com/prada-c...ciaga-grenadine-gsh-part-time-sin-2450-a.html

And

http://www.olx.com.sg/balenciaga-city-in-grenadine-pink-with-gsh-iid-225816499

But it doesn't look like this though...hmmm

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/share-your-balenciaga-grenadine-beauties-729744.html

I'm also confused and IKWYM by the washed out kinda color...Sorbet seems possible and so is cyclamen sigh...plus it seems like different seasons have slight variations in color...hmmm


----------



## saira1214

boarbb said:


> Sure Thank you very much again!!!!Here is the link to the pic:>
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1078...7/5733085286923457986?authkey=COaPuN6phKSOygE


 The part I need to see on the white card is covered. Can she send you a pic of the full card?


----------



## saira1214

turquoisebags said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have the white cards but I've seen others selling Grenadine and when taken without flash looks exactly likethe bag color that I have like these
> 
> http://www.bagshopforum.com/prada-c...ciaga-grenadine-gsh-part-time-sin-2450-a.html
> 
> And
> 
> http://www.olx.com.sg/balenciaga-city-in-grenadine-pink-with-gsh-iid-225816499
> 
> But it doesn't look like this though...hmmm
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/share-your-balenciaga-grenadine-beauties-729744.html
> 
> I'm also confused and IKWYM by the washed out kinda color...Sorbet seems possible and so is cyclamen sigh...plus it seems like different seasons have slight variations in color...hmmm


 
From what I recall Grenadine is not a shocking pink like Magenta and Cyclamen.  Sorbet is a shade lighter than the aforementioned.  Grenadine would be a couple of shades lighter, appearing to be a duller pink than sorbet.  It is sometimes hard to tell from pictures because the lighting can affect the color.


----------



## boarbb

saira1214 said:


> The part I need to see on the white card is covered. Can she send you a pic of the full card?


ooo haha sorry about that
The wallet is on its way to me so I think she only has that pic of the card.
However she told me he code of the wallet is 163471 d940t 2605.
Thanks again Saira!!


----------



## saira1214

boarbb said:


> ooo haha sorry about that
> The wallet is on its way to me so I think she only has that pic of the card.
> However she told me he code of the wallet is 163471 d940t 2605.
> Thanks again Saira!!


 haha. When you get the wallet, do take pictures or a pic of the white tag. The code on the wallet only tells us the style number.  The white tage will tell us the year.


----------



## boarbb

saira1214 said:


> haha. When you get the wallet, do take pictures or a pic of the white tag. The code on the wallet only tells us the style number.  The white tage will tell us the year.


 Ok :okay: Thanks


----------



## jtc103

Could someone please help.  I bought this last night from the Holt Renfrew 25% gift card event.  I *thought* I was buying Gris Poivre but after close inspection today in natural light, I have a feeling it might be a Papyrus, or another color.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!  Also, is the TOWN leather tag inside supposed to be upside down (see last picture)?


----------



## Jira

jtc103 said:


> Could someone please help.  I bought this last night from the Holt Renfrew 25% gift card event.  I *thought* I was buying Gris Poivre but after close inspection today in natural light, I have a feeling it might be a Papyrus, or another color.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!  Also, is the TOWN leather tag inside supposed to be upside down (see last picture)?
> 
> View attachment 1699836
> View attachment 1699837
> 
> View attachment 1699839
> View attachment 1699840
> 
> View attachment 1699892



Looks like Papyrus to me, too. The leather tag shouldn't be upside down, but I'm sure that's just a quality control oversight.


----------



## NANI1972

I have a hardware question. Is gold hardware discontinued completely? I see it on very few of the newer G12 bags. Just the Holiday collection and the DV that was just released are the only bags I recall seeing it on with the new hardware. Thanks


----------



## saira1214

NANI1972 said:


> I have a hardware question. Is gold hardware discontinued completely? I see it on very few of the newer G12 bags. Just the Holiday collection and the DV that was just released are the only bags I recall seeing it on with the new hardware. Thanks


 Giant gold hardware is discontinued except on DV and black.  mini giant hardware is on the holiday bags and will be coming in DV and Black as well. gold hardware in any form is for limited collections.


----------



## NANI1972

saira1214 said:


> Giant gold hardware is discontinued except on DV and black.  mini giant hardware is on the holiday bags and will be coming in DV and Black as well. gold hardware in any form is for limited collections.



I knew it discontinued on old GH of course. But I am surprised it's discontinued on the newer G12 hardware (except for what you have mentioned). Any ideas as to why? Is it a marketing strategy? A lot of the newer colors would look great with the mGH, it' so disappointing.

Thanks for replying!


----------



## saira1214

NANI1972 said:


> I knew it discontinued on old GH of course. But I am surprised it's discontinued on the newer G12 hardware (except for what you have mentioned). Any ideas as to why? Is it a marketing strategy? A lot of the newer colors would look great with the mGH, it' so disappointing.
> 
> Thanks for replying!


 The introduction of mGGH was on the holiday bags and it is only being used on DV and Black now. It was never used on any other color. I don't know what it's future holds, but it looks like it will be a limited deal. I can only speculate as to the discontinuation of gold hardware, but I think it had to do with cost.  I also suspect that mRGGH may be discontinued soon because it apparently is more costly than gold.


----------



## shelzbags

Opinions please, and thank you!

http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu162/shellysoo/RachBD17004.jpg


----------



## mitchy910

Your bag is astoundingly beautiful!


----------



## Jira

shelzbags said:


> Opinions please, and thank you!
> 
> http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu162/shellysoo/RachBD17004.jpg



Looks like a faded 2008 Sky Blue Part Time.


----------



## shelzbags

Jira said:


> Looks like a faded 2008 Sky Blue Part Time.


 
Ok, I wondered about Sky Blue--thank you, Jira!


----------



## aprillsrin

Hello,

Color and year of this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320890535974?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2157wt_1163

Thank YOu!


----------



## chrunchy

Can somebody help me ID the color of this city, please?
Is it a rouge vif?


----------



## amandacasey

Hi Ladies,
Can someone please help me to identify this bbag?
I bought it around 2005-2006, but could have been an even earlier bag 

Thank you


----------



## Jira

amandacasey said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can someone please help me to identify this bbag?
> I bought it around 2005-2006, but could have been an even earlier bag
> 
> Thank you



This is a 2008 Bubblegum City so it wouldn't have been around in 2005-2006.


----------



## Jira

chrunchy said:


> Can somebody help me ID the color of this city, please?
> Is it a rouge vif?



Looks like it. Is there a W on the metal plate of the tag?


----------



## Jira

aprillsrin said:


> Hello,
> 
> Color and year of this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320890535974?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2157wt_1163
> 
> Thank YOu!



2006 Camel First.


----------



## amandacasey

Thanks so much Jira, but I don't think it's 2008. This one is Chevre

I just remembered something...I bought this bag a long time, at least 2 years, before I bought my 2008 turquoise gsh city at Barneys chicago, so I don't think it's possible that it is 2008 since it is chevre....

Could it be a faded 2004 rose? Or a 2005 bubblegum pink?


----------



## chrunchy

Jira said:


> Looks like it. Is there a W on the metal plate of the tag?



Yes, there is a W .


----------



## saira1214

amandacasey said:


> Thanks so much Jira, but I don't think it's 2008. This one is Chevre
> 
> I just remembered something...I bought this bag a long time, at least 2 years, before I bought my 2008 turquoise gsh city at Barneys chicago, so I don't think it's possible that it is 2008 since it is chevre....
> 
> Could it be a faded 2004 rose? Or a 2005 bubblegum pink?


 
 I agree that it is 2008.  The "T" on the silver tags makes that concrete. 08 was around when they started changing from chevre to agneau.  Some 2008 bags are chevre.


----------



## amandacasey

Thanks for your response!


----------



## tinad2004

just had this stunning bag authenticated, i was informed by the seller it was from their 2010 line ... i was thinking sang but it looks more tomato? to me? thank you guys!


----------



## saira1214

tinad2004 said:
			
		

> just had this stunning bag authenticated, i was informed by the seller it was from their 2010 line ... i was thinking sang but it looks more tomato? to me? thank you guys!



I think it's Sang. Do you have the cards?


----------



## tinad2004

saira1214 said:


> I think it's Sang. Do you have the cards?



thank you for your reply! oh i see i just read that sang is more of a blood red color and to me it seems like my bag is a brighter red ... it might be sang since the seller said she did purchase it in 2010 ... i do not have the cards except for one little thin one ... the control card? i am not sure if that would help =]


----------



## saira1214

tinad2004 said:


> thank you for your reply! oh i see i just read that sang is more of a blood red color and to me it seems like my bag is a brighter red ... it might be sang since the seller said she did purchase it in 2010 ... i do not have the cards except for one little thin one ... the control card? i am not sure if that would help =]


Sang and tomato can appear very close IRL.  In the pictures it looks like Sang to me. Tomato does have slight orange undertones. Someone else can chime in though.


----------



## tinad2004

Sang works for me! Thank you for your help once again!


----------



## Jira

amandacasey said:


> Thanks so much Jira, but I don't think it's 2008. This one is Chevre
> 
> I just remembered something...I bought this bag a long time, at least 2 years, before I bought my 2008 turquoise gsh city at Barneys chicago, so I don't think it's possible that it is 2008 since it is chevre....
> 
> Could it be a faded 2004 rose? Or a 2005 bubblegum pink?



Like saira wrote, the T on the tag indicates the bag is from 2008. The color is definitely 2008 Bubblegum. I'm pretty sure 2008 Bubblegum Cities were made of agneau.


----------



## Jira

chrunchy said:


> Yes, there is a W .



That confirms it's 2006 Rouge Vif.  One of Bal's best reds.


----------



## aspira

Hi!

 I'm trying now to find the name of this bag, but it's no where to be found on the TPF Stickie on serial numbers and styles. Does this sound right?

 Balenciaga Womens Besace Messenger #182076 - 231048

I think it's from the Fall 07/ Winter 08 Season.

The picks are here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=9705

Thanks!


----------



## chrunchy

Jira said:


> That confirms it's 2006 Rouge Vif.  One of Bal's best reds.



Thank you, Jira.


----------



## redskater

aspira said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm trying now to find the name of this bag, but it's no where to be found on the TPF Stickie on serial numbers and styles. Does this sound right?
> 
> Balenciaga Womens Besace Messenger #182076 - 231048
> 
> I think it's from the Fall 07/ Winter 08 Season.
> 
> The picks are here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=9705
> 
> Thanks!



yes it's the besace.  I have one and it's a great bag!


----------



## saira1214

chrunchy said:


> Thank you, Jira.


 Congrats!


----------



## HRM

Any ideas, guys? what is this style, year, color? TIA!!
PS sorry for the pics quality - desperately tried my best with an iPhone cam...


----------



## saira1214

HRM said:


> Any ideas, guys? what is this style, year, color? TIA!!
> PS sorry for the pics quality - desperately tried my best with an iPhone cam...


 It's a new style for 2012. I forget the name of it.  If the color looks grey/black it is likely Anthracite.


----------



## HRM

saira1214 said:


> It's a new style for 2012. I forget the name of it.  If the color looks grey/black it is likely Anthracite.



cheers, saira! and, as I am still considering to buy a Bal bag.. should I buy this or go with some other style? I heard the quality varies depending on the year.. also, I like that this bag is pretty roomy and goes almost 500 $ down in price... any suggestions?


----------



## saira1214

HRM said:


> cheers, saira! and, as I am still considering to buy a Bal bag.. should I buy this or go with some other style? I heard the quality varies depending on the year.. also, I like that this bag is pretty roomy and goes almost 500 $ down in price... any suggestions?


 It's really up to you. If you like that style and color, it is definitely at a discount. The more popular styles are the City, Work, Part-time, Day and Town.


----------



## turquoisebags

Hi can someone please help me identify this color? Any help appreciated, thanks!!!! I suspect it's Chocolate? The color has faded quite a lot, second pic is the inside of front pocket, prob the original color.


----------



## turquoisebags

Oops sorry didn't include the inside of front pocket picture...this is it 

P.S photos taken in daylight by me


----------



## boarbb

saira1214 said:


> haha. When you get the wallet, do take pictures or a pic of the white tag. The code on the wallet only tells us the style number.  The white tage will tell us the year.


Hi Saira 
I received my wallet few days ago but I didn't have to upload the pics until now 
here is the pic of the wallet and the cards.




so this one should be 2012 Bleu Indigo??
Please correct me if I am wrong :3
Thanks again!!


----------



## saira1214

turquoisebags said:


> Hi can someone please help me identify this color? Any help appreciated, thanks!!!! I suspect it's Chocolate? The color has faded quite a lot, second pic is the inside of front pocket, prob the original color.


 It's 2007 Truffle.


----------



## saira1214

boarbb said:


> Hi Saira
> I received my wallet few days ago but I didn't have to upload the pics until now
> here is the pic of the wallet and the cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so this one should be 2012 Bleu Indigo??
> Please correct me if I am wrong :3
> Thanks again!!


 The powers at be at worked blocked access to certain sites so I cannot see your pictures right now. I'll answer later on tonight if no one else chimes in. If the tag says 2012 then the only blues are Bleu Indigo and Cobalt Blue.  I would say for sure BI.


----------



## amandacasey

Spring/summer 2012 Bleu Indigo as Saira said
Congrats! Beautiful wallet


----------



## turquoisebags

saira1214 said:
			
		

> It's 2007 Truffle.



Thank you sooooo much Saira!! Appreciate it much!


----------



## irenelily

saira1214 said:


> The powers at be at worked blocked access to certain sites so I cannot see your pictures right now. I'll answer later on tonight if no one else chimes in. If the tag says 2012 then the only blues are Bleu Indigo and Cobalt Blue.  I would say for sure BI.



Hi ladies,

Could anyone please identify the colour of these balenciaga? I've lost the year card for both and thinking to let the bags go, but I don't know how to describe the colour. Your help is very much appreciated. TY!

Balenciaga Purple Part Time:












Balenciaga Green City:


----------



## Fashion1

Hi ladies, does this bag I just bought look like 05 Indigo to you all? As soon as I get the bag it will be easier to tell from the pocket on the mirror and hopefully the year tag of course, but would love opinions.


----------



## saira1214

Fashion1 said:


> Hi ladies, does this bag I just bought look like 05 Indigo to you all? As soon as I get the bag it will be easier to tell from the pocket on the mirror and hopefully the year tag of course, but would love opinions.


 I don't think it is 05 indigo because it would have a metal tag. The leather for tags for works started in 09 I think. Maybe Officier?


----------



## Fashion1

Hmm, good point. Could be officier, or perhaps Outremer?


----------



## Jira

Fashion1 said:


> Hi ladies, does this bag I just bought look like 05 Indigo to you all? As soon as I get the bag it will be easier to tell from the pocket on the mirror and hopefully the year tag of course, but would love opinions.



It's not Officier b/c that's a much darker blue. It's not Outremer either because that's a brighter blue. 

This actually does look like 2005 Indigo to me (even the tassels look like 2005 ones), but the tag is off... I can't think of a recent color that looks like this w/ the lighter-colored lacing.


----------



## Fashion1

Jira said:


> It's not Officier b/c that's a much darker blue. It's not Outremer either because that's a brighter blue.
> 
> This actually does look like 2005 Indigo to me (even the tassels look like 2005 ones), but the tag is off... I can't think of a recent color that looks like this w/ the lighter-colored lacing.


 
Thanks for the help ladies! When it arrives I will take lots of pics and see if that will help. Maybe the seller's lighting was off or something.


----------



## Fashion1

Jira said:


> It's not Officier b/c that's a much darker blue. It's not Outremer either because that's a brighter blue.
> 
> This actually does look like 2005 Indigo to me (even the tassels look like 2005 ones), but the tag is off... I can't think of a recent color that looks like this w/ the lighter-colored lacing.


 


saira1214 said:


> I don't think it is 05 indigo because it would have a metal tag. The leather for tags for works started in 09 I think. Maybe Officier?


 
I did some digging and according to older posts on tpf, Spring and Pre-Spring 2005 Works did have the leather tag (metal started in fall 05). Since Indigo is 05 Pre SS, that would fit. Does anyone have an Indigo Work and would be willing to check the tag? 

2005 A 1 &#8211; S/S (pre) Dolma Green
2005 A 1 &#8211; S/S (pre) Indigo
2005 A 1 &#8211; S/S (pre) Sky Blue
2005 A 1 &#8211; S/S (pre) Taupe
2005 A 1 &#8211; S/S (pre) Teal

*Work (Office) RH* [132110] - 1,645US
18 x 11 x 7.5
silver tag (as of F/W 05) 1669 

From the Authenticate Thread in 07:
Originally Posted by *mpark46:*
I'm confused. This bag looks real, but shouldn't the regular hardware work bags have a metal plate instead of just the leather tag on the inside of the bag? Especially if its an '05 bag?

Reply by robotdoll: it is a s/s 05 indigo work so the leather tag is right.


----------



## maxxout

My 05 spring pink work has a leather tag....and this looks pretty much like my indigo city


(great price too)


----------



## Fashion1

Thanks Maxxout - I think it is 05 Indigo! Yay!


----------



## saira1214

Fashion1 said:


> I did some digging and according to older posts on tpf, Spring and Pre-Spring 2005 Works did have the leather tag (metal started in fall 05). Since Indigo is 05 Pre SS, that would fit. Does anyone have an Indigo Work and would be willing to check the tag?
> 
> 2005 A 1  S/S (pre) Dolma Green
> 2005 A 1  S/S (pre) Indigo
> 2005 A 1  S/S (pre) Sky Blue
> 2005 A 1  S/S (pre) Taupe
> 2005 A 1  S/S (pre) Teal
> 
> *Work (Office) RH* [132110] - 1,645US
> 18 x 11 x 7.5
> silver tag (as of F/W 05) 1669
> 
> From the Authenticate Thread in 07:
> Originally Posted by *mpark46:*
> I'm confused. This bag looks real, but shouldn't the regular hardware work bags have a metal plate instead of just the leather tag on the inside of the bag? Especially if its an '05 bag?
> 
> Reply by robotdoll: it is a s/s 05 indigo work so the leather tag is right.


 
Good post. Thank you for that info! 

Congratulations on the new work, it looks gorgeous!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

This is showing as very brown on my monitor. Could someone with more knowledge of this colour confirm whether this is indeed VF? Perhaps VF darkens over time and tends toward brown?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...926?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43adb652b6

Thanks!


----------



## Jira

NamkhaDrolma said:


> This is showing as very brown on my monitor. Could someone with more knowledge of this colour confirm whether this is indeed VF? Perhaps VF darkens over time and tends toward brown?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...926?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43adb652b6
> 
> Thanks!



It's definitely not 2007 Vert Fonce. It could be 2007 Mogano.


----------



## irenelily

irenelily said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could anyone please identify the colour of these balenciaga? I've lost the year card for both and thinking to let the bags go, but I don't know how to describe the colour. Your help is very much appreciated. TY!
> 
> Balenciaga Purple Part Time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Green City:



Can someone help me?
Is this Sapphire part time & Pommier City? Or Vert Gazon City?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Jira said:


> It's definitely not 2007 Vert Fonce. It could be 2007 Mogano.



Thanks for confirming, Jira.


----------



## sharilie

Hi! I'm not sure which color this EC is. The year tag says 2009 3, so it's either Frambpise or Purpoure? Thanks!


----------



## Celia310

Hi Can anyone let me know which year and colour is this Giant day?
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## saira1214

sharilie said:


> Hi! I'm not sure which color this EC is. The year tag says 2009 3, so it's either Frambpise or Purpoure? Thanks!


 It is hard to tell from your pictures, but it looks pink in some and red in others. Framboise is a light pink while Poupre is a berry red.  It looks Poupre to me.


----------



## sharilie

saira1214 said:
			
		

> It is hard to tell from your pictures, but it looks pink in some and red in others. Framboise is a light pink while Poupre is a berry red.  It looks Poupre to me.



Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## saira1214

Celia310 said:


> Hi Can anyone let me know which year and colour is this Giant day?
> Thanks so much in advance!


 It's hard to tell with these two pictures, but it looks like 09 Poupre or maybe 09 Sanguine. Do you have the white card for it? That will tell you the year and season.


----------



## dyyong

hi ladies, what year is this first? TIA 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Balenciaga-Beige-Linen-and-Patent-First-Bag/13999441


----------



## Sofia79

Sorry, but I am new. It won't let me start a new thread because I have not been on this enough days. I am desperate though to know if what I bought on ebay is real or a fake. If you could make the exception, to look at it and help me out, I would greatly appreciate it. 
I think it might be fake because of the bales.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120907771300...84.m1439.l2649


----------



## Jira

Sofia79 said:


> Sorry, but I am new. It won't let me start a new thread because I have not been on this enough days. I am desperate though to know if what I bought on ebay is real or a fake. If you could make the exception, to look at it and help me out, I would greatly appreciate it.
> I think it might be fake because of the bales.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120907771300...84.m1439.l2649



This is definitely fake, sorry. Don't pay! If you already paid, you can open a dispute to get your money back. The experts in the ebay subforum can offer more advice. 

If you have more authenticity questions, please post them in http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...es-use-format-post-738820-3.html#post21831103.


----------



## lvsweetness

could someone please tell me the year and color of this one? thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261020662347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

i'm leaning towards framboise??


----------



## saira1214

lvsweetness said:
			
		

> could someone please tell me the year and color of this one? thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261020662347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> i'm leaning towards framboise??



This bag doesn't make sense. The tag indicates it is from s/s 2010, yet there is no color that was produced in that season that would match. Sorbet is a much more saturated pink.


----------



## saira1214

dyyong said:
			
		

> hi ladies, what year is this first? TIA
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Balenciaga-Beige-Linen-and-Patent-First-Bag/13999441



I think 2007.


----------



## saira1214

irenelily said:
			
		

> Can someone help me?
> Is this Sapphire part time & Pommier City? Or Vert Gazon City?



The green is def VG. The purple is a bit harder for me. Probably 08 sapphire.


----------



## lvsweetness

saira1214 said:


> This bag doesn't make sense. The tag indicates it is from s/s 2010, yet there is no color that was produced in that season that would match. Sorbet is a much more saturated pink.



i'll put it in the authenticate thread to see what others think- i'm hoping it's not a fake, but it is an odd color

thanks!


----------



## lvsweetness

saira1214 said:


> This bag doesn't make sense. The tag indicates it is from s/s 2010, yet there is no color that was produced in that season that would match. Sorbet is a much more saturated pink.



could it possibly be grenadine? i think grenadine was 2010? maybe the pictures are muted and not true to color?


----------



## Fashion1

lvsweetness said:


> could it possibly be grenadine? i think grenadine was 2010? maybe the pictures are muted and not true to color?


 
Grenadine would have an N tag, not P...


----------



## lvsweetness

Fashion1 said:


> Grenadine would have an N tag, not P...



what exactly is the p season? i'm learning a lot here lol, i've never heard of this before. if this is not something that can be answered on here publicly, could you PM me please?:/


----------



## Fashion1

Sure, no problem! Take a look around the Color Reference Library. Each season's colors are labeled with a specific letter. Below is the year that was labeled P and the colors. Can be very helpful when trying to figure out colors!

2010 P S/S (pre-season) Black
2010 P S/S (pre-season) Anthracite
2010 P S/S (pre-season) Castagna (Brown)
2010 P S/S (pre-season) Papeete
2010 P S/S (pre-season) Cyclade
2010 P S/S (pre-season) Sang (Blood)
2010 P S/S (pre-season) Tomate (Orange)
2010 P S/S (pre-season) Sahara (Beige)
2010 P S/S (pre-season) Outremer (Blue China)
2010 P S/S (pre-season) Sorbet (Dark Pink)

2010 P S/S (main collection) Light Olive
2010 P S/S (main collection) Canard
2010 P S/S (main collection) Moutarde


----------



## lvsweetness

Fashion1 said:


> Sure, no problem! Take a look around the Color Reference Library. Each season's colors are labeled with a specific letter. Below is the year that was labeled P and the colors. Can be very helpful when trying to figure out colors!
> 
> 2010 P S/S (pre-season) Black
> 2010 P S/S (pre-season) Anthracite
> 2010 P S/S (pre-season) Castagna (Brown)
> 2010 P S/S (pre-season) Papeete
> 2010 P S/S (pre-season) Cyclade
> 2010 P S/S (pre-season) Sang (Blood)
> 2010 P S/S (pre-season) Tomate (Orange)
> 2010 P S/S (pre-season) Sahara (Beige)
> 2010 P S/S (pre-season) Outremer (Blue China)
> 2010 P S/S (pre-season) Sorbet (Dark Pink)
> 
> 2010 P S/S (main collection) Light Olive
> 2010 P S/S (main collection) Canard
> 2010 P S/S (main collection) Moutarde



oh now i see, so the only color it could possibly be is sorbet then, and sorbet is so much darker/brighter than this one.. ahh okay, thanks!


----------



## canethari

HELLOO
Can someone please help? 
Any ideas? what is this style, year, color? TIA!!!!!!!!

Sorry for the poor iphone cam pixels.thanks!!!!!!=D


----------



## dyyong

saira1214 said:


> I think 2007.



hmmmmmm could it possible before 2005/06 becoz of the bail?


----------



## saira1214

dyyong said:


> hmmmmmm could it possible before 2005/06 becoz of the bail?


 I know the linen bags came out in 2007.  I don't know if they came out before that.


----------



## dyyong

saira1214 said:


> I know the linen bags came out in 2007.  I don't know if they came out before that.



which is exactly it got me confused


----------



## canethari

canethari said:


> helloo
> can someone please help?
> Any ideas? What is this style, year, color? Tia!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the poor iphone cam pixels.thanks!!!!!!=d







help pleeaaase     thanks guys=) =) =):d:d:d


----------



## Jira

canethari said:


> HELLOO
> Can someone please help?
> Any ideas? what is this style, year, color? TIA!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the poor iphone cam pixels.thanks!!!!!!=D



I'm not sure this bag is authentic. I would post more pictures in http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...es-use-format-post-738820-2.html#post21841510.


----------



## Jira

dyyong said:


> hi ladies, what year is this first? TIA
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Balenciaga-Beige-Linen-and-Patent-First-Bag/13999441



I think this is from 2004. I remember another bag in this exact same patent green color from 2004.


----------



## canethari

Jira said:


> I'm not sure this bag is authentic. I would post more pictures in http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...es-use-format-post-738820-2.html#post21841510.


  seriously? just bought it from a recent euro trip! OK that's what i'll do...thanks alot!


----------



## Fashion1

http://s847.photobucket.com/albums/ab33/kovacsmj/05 Indigo Work/ 

Ok ladies, I receive the 05 Indigo Work! I've posed this in the authenticate thread to make sure the bag is authentic (feels like it is), but the year tag is weird and not for this bag I don't think. Can anyone help me decipher this tag? It says Veau which is calf, right? Very strange. Could this tag go with an 05 metallic work with silver hw? Were those made with Veau leather?  It also came with an extra rivet?!?


----------



## dyyong

Jira said:


> I think this is from 2004. I remember another bag in this exact same patent green color from 2004.



thank you Jira


----------



## crissy11

I know nothing about Bal - this is my first post in this forum, it wasn't even on my radar until I saw two recently.

One was at Neimans in Vegas when I was on vacation and the other I saw a girl carrying. They were both really small - I remember at NM it stood out for being so much smaller than the others and that was what attracted me to it. I can't remember the color for the life of me - the one I saw being carried was black. I would say they were both in the area of 12 inches long x 8 inches high - the classic looking Bal satchel. 

Any ideas on which bag this is? Thanks!


----------



## jennyjenny

Maybe a Town, or a City, or if it was really small, a First?


----------



## Sofia79

saira1214 said:


> This bag doesn't make sense. The tag indicates it is from s/s 2010, yet there is no color that was produced in that season that would match. Sorbet is a much more saturated pink.


 

Looks like framboise to me!


----------



## Silversun

Sounds like a First to me. It's such a cute lovely size.


----------



## Honeylicious

you should check the style ref threads


----------



## Jira

crissy11 said:


> I know nothing about Bal - this is my first post in this forum, it wasn't even on my radar until I saw two recently.
> 
> One was at Neimans in Vegas when I was on vacation and the other I saw a girl carrying. They were both really small - I remember at NM it stood out for being so much smaller than the others and that was what attracted me to it. I can't remember the color for the life of me - the one I saw being carried was black. I would say they were both in the area of 12 inches long x 8 inches high - the classic looking Bal satchel.
> 
> Any ideas on which bag this is? Thanks!



Did it look like this? This is the First style.


----------



## nikip01

I was wondering about this listing on Fashionpile.com. It states that the color is Atlantique but from other pictures I've seen of peoples posts of their Atlantique bags look different. Could this really be Atlantique in a different light or are they mistaken? If they're wrong, what color is it. Thanks

http://www.fashionphile.com/m/product_detail.php?product_id=23729


----------



## crissy11

Yes I believe it did!! I just am not sure if it had the strings or not. But yes, very much like this. THANKS! 



Jira said:


> Did it look like this? This is the First style.


----------



## dyyong

Hi ladies, I can't find any information regarding the "multicolor" Bbags, which year/season it was made? TIA


----------



## Honeylicious

nikip01 said:


> I was wondering about this listing on Fashionpile.com. It states that the color is Atlantique but from other pictures I've seen of peoples posts of their Atlantique bags look different. Could this really be Atlantique in a different light or are they mistaken? If they're wrong, what color is it. Thanks
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/m/product_detail.php?product_id=23729



that looks like a SS2011 Ardoise to me

p/s: just saw the number behind the tag, 1244 is Ardoise color code


----------



## jeanstohandbags

I'd like to know what style this bal is.  At first I thought it was a Work, but then I saw it has 3 studs underneath where the bag attaches to the handle, and also noticed that the handles are quite long & it fits really well carried on the shoulder, so I'm thinking maybe a Weekender - many thx


----------



## cologne

dyyong said:


> Hi ladies, I can't find any information regarding the "multicolor" Bbags, which year/season it was made? TIA





http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...r-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place-141901.html

I hope that helps


----------



## dyyong

cologne said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...r-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place-141901.html
> 
> I hope that helps



yes it did, thank you!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

jeanstohandbags said:


> I'd like to know what style this bal is. At first I thought it was a Work, but then I saw it has 3 studs underneath where the bag attaches to the handle, and also noticed that the handles are quite long & it fits really well carried on the shoulder, so I'm thinking maybe a Weekender - many thx


 


^ Shopper maybe???


----------



## avia

jeanstohandbags said:


> ^ Shopper maybe???







Its a Weekender!


----------



## saira1214

jeanstohandbags said:
			
		

> I'd like to know what style this bal is.  At first I thought it was a Work, but then I saw it has 3 studs underneath where the bag attaches to the handle, and also noticed that the handles are quite long & it fits really well carried on the shoulder, so I'm thinking maybe a Weekender - many thx



It's s weekender.


----------



## smally

Could anyone help me to identify the colour of this coin purse please. It has come with a paper card that says 2008 portefeuille which I think refers to a zip around wallet rather than a coin purse


----------



## Jira

smally said:


> Could anyone help me to identify the colour of this coin purse please. It has come with a paper card that says 2008 portefeuille which I think refers to a zip around wallet rather than a coin purse



Anthracite.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

avia said:


> Its a Weekender!


 


saira1214 said:


> It's s weekender.


 

Many thx avia & saira1214


----------



## avia

jeanstohandbags said:


> Many thx avia & saira1214


U are welcome


----------



## misstrine85

Hi

Can anyone ID the year of this Day?


----------



## Katjamo

Can someone help me name this style/model? I can't work it out at all. And what season is this? Is it the shopper? The corners just looks cut off somehow.

http://fashionmanifest.dk/2012/05/balenciaga-baby/

Sorry, can't post the pic directly, I am on my phone.


----------



## smally

Jira said:


> Anthracite.



Thank you Jira


----------



## Jira

misstrine85 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone ID the year of this Day?



Either F/W 2005 or S/S 2006. The leather is definitely chevre. From the look of the leather, I'd say the bag is from S/S 2006. 2005 leather is very buttery and distinctive.


----------



## Jira

Katjamo said:


> Can someone help me name this style/model? I can't work it out at all. And what season is this? Is it the shopper? The corners just looks cut off somehow.
> 
> http://fashionmanifest.dk/2012/05/balenciaga-baby/
> 
> Sorry, can't post the pic directly, I am on my phone.



Looks like a Brief.


----------



## MissMerion

Hi ladies, what do you think about this colour? It looks like 2007 aquamarine on my monitor, but card said 2010.. 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/sac-balenciaga-/221023720944?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item33760a55f0

Thanks for your help


----------



## saira1214

MissMerion said:


> Hi ladies, what do you think about this colour? It looks like 2007 aquamarine on my monitor, but card said 2010..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/sac-balenciaga-/221023720944?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item33760a55f0
> 
> Thanks for your help


It is vert menthe.


----------



## Honeylicious

MissMerion said:


> Hi ladies, what do you think about this colour? It looks like 2007 aquamarine on my monitor, but card said 2010..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/sac-balenciaga-/221023720944?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item33760a55f0
> 
> Thanks for your help


2010 should be Cyclade..


----------



## saira1214

Honeylicious said:


> 2010 should be Cyclade..


 


MissMerion said:


> Hi ladies, what do you think about this colour? It looks like 2007 aquamarine on my monitor, but card said 2010..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/sac-balenciaga-/221023720944?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item33760a55f0
> 
> Thanks for your help


 


saira1214 said:


> It is vert menthe.


 
I honestly don't know if that is the correct card for this bag.  That certainly is not Cyclade or if it is, it is a really bad picture.  It could be Papete, but it doesn't look like that either.


----------



## MissMerion

saira1214 said:


> It is vert menthe.







Honeylicious said:


> 2010 should be Cyclade..







saira1214 said:


> I honestly don't know if that is the correct card for this bag. That certainly is not Cyclade or if it is, it is a really bad picture. It could be Papete, but it doesn't look like that either.





I have a vert menthe city but is darker and is from SS 11. I don't know what to think, I asked the seller pictures of inside tag: she hasn't reply and the auction had disappeared... strange!


----------



## saira1214

MissMerion said:


> I have a vert menthe city but is darker and is from SS 11. I don't know what to think, I asked the seller pictures of inside tag: she hasn't reply and the auction had disappeared... strange!


 Whenever I have this much trouble with an ID it is usually fake.


----------



## MissMerion

saira1214 said:


> Whenever I have this much trouble with an ID it is usually fake.


 
I'm so sad because I like very much that colour, but I think you're right, probably there was something wrong...
Thank you so much girls for your opinion!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Hi, I'm a BBag newbie, so don't really much about styles.

On the Bluefly page to Balenciaga, they had this beautiful coral-pink perforated bag. Of course, it wasn't available to be sold!  From doing a bit of searching, I believe it is the cross perforated style from Fall 2010. But what color is it? Maybe Grenadine? How readily is it available preowned?







Do all covered hardware bags come with perforated panel trims? Or is there an actual name? 






TIA!!!_

Edit: Oops also attached photo by mistake, and don't know how to delete_


----------



## saira1214

*NYC Princess* said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm a BBag newbie, so don't really much about styles.
> 
> On the Bluefly page to Balenciaga, they had this beautiful coral-pink perforated bag. Of course, it wasn't available to be sold!  From doing a bit of searching, I believe it is the cross perforated style from Fall 2010. But what color is it? Maybe Grenadine? How readily is it available preowned?
> 
> Do all covered hardware bags come with perforated panel trims? Or is there an actual name?
> 
> TIA!!!
> 
> Edit: Oops also attached photo by mistake, and don't know how to delete



That is a perforated dot bag and produced in 2011. Its grenadine and if it is on bluefly it is likely new. The green bag is also perforated, but only in the trim. This is only associated with covered hardware bags that were more readily made.


----------



## ladygear

Hi ladies. I'm a newbie to everything, bal, forums...Can someone help identify this Velo:
http://www.bluefly.com/balenciaga-w...rtner=Gate_CSE_shopstyle_Balenciaga_tote-bags

What year?


----------



## saira1214

ladygear said:


> Hi ladies. I'm a newbie to everything, bal, forums...Can someone help identify this Velo:
> http://www.bluefly.com/balenciaga-w...rtner=Gate_CSE_shopstyle_Balenciaga_tote-bags
> 
> What year?


 It is a Riva bag.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

saira1214 said:


> That is a perforated dot bag and produced in 2011. Its grenadine and if it is on bluefly it is likely new. The green bag is also perforated, but only in the trim. This is only associated with covered hardware bags that were more readily made.


 
I think I found it:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Balenci...592?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33749d08f0

But they call it salmon color, probably didn't know the official name? I think it is called the Cross bag


----------



## lisoude94

Hi everyone, can you identify this balenciaga bag ? 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_966 

Thanks a lot


----------



## saira1214

*NYC Princess* said:


> I think I found it:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Balenci...592?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33749d08f0
> 
> But they call it salmon color, probably didn't know the official name? I think it is called the Cross bag


 There are dot bags and cross perforation (which was done for one or two seasons).  Bluefly doesn't use the official names of Balenciaga.  It could be Vieux Rose which has been referred to as salmon, but it looked like Grendine to me.


----------



## Jira

lisoude94 said:


> Hi everyone, can you identify this balenciaga bag ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_966
> 
> Thanks a lot



This is a black GSH (giant silver hardware) City.


----------



## kk1

I've just bought this bag on ebay and don't think it is a city coz there is no strap.  but then  thought the work has 4 studs on the bottom... so confused! please help
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320908610171?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## amandacasey

that's definitely not a city, I've never seen that style in my life. Put the link up in the "identify this balenciaga" thread, as well as the "authenticate this balenciaga" thread


----------



## pinkboudoir

Sunday? Balenciaga Sunday

But do get that bag authenticated!


----------



## redskater

that bag is fake!


----------



## MAGJES

It's not authentic IMO.


----------



## Ilovemiau

Hello balenciaga experts 
Could you please Look at this Gold Giant Hardware Part Time bag for me. 
It Must be from2009/2010
What Color is this bag. 

I searched the Whole Color Thread & i Cant really See & say it 
Its an ivory,eggshell Color Not a bright white

Thanks Ladies.


----------



## Fashion1

I'm pretty sure I have this exact same bag, but unfortunately it didn't come with the cards. Mine is also a creamy color, definitely not a bright white. I always thought it was either 07 or 08 but not completely sure. Leather feels like chevre to me.


----------



## Ilovemiau

Fashion1 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure I have this exact same bag, but unfortunately it didn't come with the cards. Mine is also a creamy color, definitely not a bright white. I always thought it was either 07 or 08 but not completely sure. Leather feels like chevre to me.



Thanks sweetie. 
Mine is thick leather & i dont know if its chevre or Not

Did you saw the naturel Color on the Color Chart Thread from 2007?


----------



## saira1214

Ilovemiau said:


> Hello balenciaga experts
> Could you please Look at this Gold Giant Hardware Part Time bag for me.
> It Must be from2009/2010
> What Color is this bag.
> 
> I searched the Whole Color Thread & i Cant really See & say it
> Its an ivory,eggshell Color Not a bright white
> 
> Thanks Ladies.


I think the bag is 2009 or older because of the feet on the bottom. Do you have the mirror? Is there a pocket? My first thought is that it is 07 Natural, but it can also possibly be Ivory.


----------



## Ilovemiau

saira1214 said:


> I think the bag is 2009 or older because of the feet on the bottom. Do you have the mirror? Is there a pocket? My first thought is that it is 07 Natural, but it can also possibly be Ivory.



Thanks for your reply. 
The mirror is missing. 
When i Looked at the colors i thought its Natural Too. 
Which Year is ivory??? Didnt saw the Color.


----------



## south-of-france

What color might this be?
Mini rgh "purple" velo...
Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

south-of-france said:


> What color might this be?
> Mini rgh "purple" velo...
> Thank you!


 Dark Violet.


----------



## south-of-france

Wow, thanks saira! Do you think it's authentic? http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...se-read-rules-use-format-post-738820-198.html


----------



## edsbgrl

Hi all!

Can anyone id this bag for me please?

Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Hey Bal Pals,

Any idea what color this may be?


----------



## LaGiaconda

Can anyone ID this bag for me?  Came out a little bit redder in the picture than in person.  Looks like a City, but seemed a bit narrow, and also fit easily over the woman's shoulder, so I wasn't sure.  Had Giant Gold Hardware, no tassels.


----------



## Metteandersen

Hey girls, anyone know what the official color this bag is?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261027535492#ht_1335wt_1219


----------



## saira1214

LaGiaconda said:
			
		

> Can anyone ID this bag for me?  Came out a little bit redder in the picture than in person.  Looks like a City, but seemed a bit narrow, and also fit easily over the woman's shoulder, so I wasn't sure.  Had Giant Gold Hardware, no tassels.



The pictures are a bit blurry, but it looks like Castagna rggh velo.


----------



## saira1214

edsbgrl said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> 
> Can anyone id this bag for me please?
> 
> Thank you!



Looks like a sienna brief. I am not sure though.


----------



## saira1214

edsbgrl said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> 
> Can anyone id this bag for me please?
> 
> Thank you!






			
				saira1214 said:
			
		

> Looks like a sienna brief. I am not sure though.



It is the afternoon style and looks like 07 sienna


----------



## saira1214

hrhsunshine said:
			
		

> Hey Bal Pals,
> 
> Any idea what color this may be?



Looks like Marine


----------



## Jira

edsbgrl said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Can anyone id this bag for me please?
> 
> Thank you!



This is the Shopper style. More pics here. The color looks like 2005 Chocolate.


----------



## tinad2004

So i got this bag and it was described as a 'Dusty Blue' city ... in real life its like a blue/gray ... there is a pic with the flash and without ... please advise guys! the year and color if you can =] THank you!!!

i googled the serial number i am guessing its Canard?


----------



## NANI1972

Hi, color and year identification please? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190686081464?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_641wt_952


----------



## saira1214

tinad2004 said:


> So i got this bag and it was described as a 'Dusty Blue' city ... in real life its like a blue/gray ... there is a pic with the flash and without ... please advise guys! the year and color if you can =] THank you!!!
> 
> i googled the serial number i am guessing its Canard?


 I can't see the picture because I am at work and it is blocked, but the serial number doesn't tell you what color it is, just the style.  I'll have a look for you when I get home.


----------



## lillemor22

Hi! Do you know what color and year this is? The seller thinks it`s bought in 2007 or 2008. I believe it`s from 2005 because of the tag?

http://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/linemariej/BalenciagaWork/IMG_1809.jpg

Tag:
http://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/linemariej/BalenciagaWork/IMG_1942.jpg


----------



## tinad2004

saira1214 said:


> I can't see the picture because I am at work and it is blocked, but the serial number doesn't tell you what color it is, just the style.  I'll have a look for you when I get home.



oh i see thank you!


----------



## saira1214

NANI1972 said:


> Hi, color and year identification please? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190686081464?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_641wt_952


This looks like Anthra to me.


----------



## redskater

lillemor22 said:


> Hi! Do you know what color and year this is? The seller thinks it`s bought in 2007 or 2008. I believe it`s from 2005 because of the tag?
> 
> http://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/linemariej/BalenciagaWork/IMG_1809.jpg
> 
> Tag:
> http://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af35/linemariej/BalenciagaWork/IMG_1942.jpg



looks like 05 bordeaux.


----------



## saira1214

tinad2004 said:


> oh i see thank you!


It isn't 10 Canard because that has teal zipper tape and piping. I don't see that in your photos. Is the color a dark blue? It could be 10 bleu roi. It could also be 11 dark night, but I can't tell from the photos. Do you have the white card?


----------



## tinad2004

saira1214 said:


> It isn't 10 Canard because that has teal zipper tape and piping. I don't see that in your photos. Is the color a dark blue? It could be 10 bleu roi. It could also be 11 dark night, but I can't tell from the photos. Do you have the white card?



hmm i see , no unfortunately i do not have the white card ... the color is a dark blue but yet it has a green/gray tint very hard to describe - the piping seems to look more like a blueberry color than a teal - sorry for the crappy pictures ... here is the original listing maybe that will help? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...19&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_966

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## saira1214

tinad2004 said:


> oh i see thank you!


Honestly, based on your pictures, I am thinking Anthra. But when I look at the listing, it is an obvious blue. I'm stumped. Maybe it is a bit faded? Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## tinad2004

saira1214 said:


> Honestly, based on your pictures, I am thinking Anthra. But when I look at the listing, it is an obvious blue. I'm stumped. Maybe someone else can chime in.



yea its def a tough one ... i was thinking anthra but its not as gray, although some do have the blue tint... its def a blue but what i am thinking that maybe the bag has faded? hmm its killing meeee since the bag is not really as blue as in the listing - so confused lol


----------



## saira1214

tinad2004 said:


> yea its def a tough one ... i was thinking anthra but its not as gray, although some do have the blue tint... its def a blue but what i am thinking that maybe the bag has faded? hmm its killing meeee since the bag is not really as blue as in the listing - so confused lol


I was editing my last post while you quoted me. I definitely think there may be some fading. Does the mirror look different? You would probably be the best judge since you can see it IRL.  I wish I could help more, sorry!


----------



## tinad2004

saira1214 said:


> I was editing my last post while you quoted me. I definitely think there may be some fading. Does the mirror look different? You would probably be the best judge since you can see it IRL.  I wish I could help more, sorry!



its weird because there is not much of a difference between the mirror and the bag itself ... but i will just leave it at that and call it my mystery blue haha ! thank you so much though !!


----------



## saira1214

tinad2004 said:


> its weird because there is not much of a difference between the mirror and the bag itself ... but i will just leave it at that and call it my mystery blue haha ! thank you so much though !!


 
Anthra does have blue zipper tape and piping. That's why I think the seller has called it dusty blue. I am going to go with Anthra on this one.


----------



## tinad2004

saira1214 said:


> Anthra does have blue zipper tape and piping. That's why I think the seller has called it dusty blue. I am going to go with Anthra on this one.



kk thanks - case solved!!


----------



## audreylita

I purchased this bag just prior to the motorcycle bag being released.  Balenciaga remade this style a couple of years ago and it was available at Bergdorfs.  The salesman told me the name of it but I forget what he told me.

Does anyone know the name of this model?


----------



## hishappygirl

hi ladies, i just bought a bag on ebay, so the listing is ended, and im not sure what to post as the link so you can see the bag, can anyone clue me in? thank you!!


----------



## hishappygirl

lets see if this works...http://www.ebay.com/itm/221030982959?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## hishappygirl

i think it did...im trying to determine the color? thanks much to any one for help


----------



## Jira

hishappygirl said:


> i think it did...im trying to determine the color? thanks much to any one for help





hishappygirl said:


> lets see if this works...http://www.ebay.com/itm/221030982959?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



2009 Pourpre.


----------



## Jira

audreylita said:


> I purchased this bag just prior to the motorcycle bag being released.  Balenciaga remade this style a couple of years ago and it was available at Bergdorfs.  The salesman told me the name of it but I forget what he told me.
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this model?



It's the Flap style.


----------



## shelzbags

Hi Ladies,
I just wanted to double check. Is the "z tag" City only from 2005? Thanks bunches!


----------



## hishappygirl

Jira said:


> 2009 Pourpre.


thanks so much for your help, Jira, i was kinda hoping it was
how can you tell? i tried searching the forum for the leather tag #s, for their meanings, but i really coulnt find out anything...


----------



## redskater

shelzbags said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I just wanted to double check. Is the "z tag" City only from 2005? Thanks bunches!



yes


----------



## audreylita

Jira said:


> It's the Flap style.



Thank you!


----------



## shelzbags

redskater said:


> yes


 
Dang!!! You know so much, it's amazing! Thank you, redskater!


----------



## Katjamo

Jira said:


> Looks like a Brief.



Thanks


----------



## redskater

shelzbags said:


> Dang!!! You know so much, it's amazing! Thank you, redskater!



thanks, but I'm always learning myself!


----------



## shelzbags

Hello--I've had this on the AT forum, so now I'm wondering if anyone can tell me color/year? It doesn't have the date tag. Thanks so much!

http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu162/shellysoo/016.jpg


----------



## shelzbags

^^^^ So, doing my research at the PF color charts/ years, it looks like the Brief was discontinued after 2009? That means that my bag (previous post) must be either Sanguine or Tomate or Poupre? It seems that Sanguine is more likely to have the bluer undertones, so does it seem reasonable that this brief is a 2009 Sanguine? Is my question mark button stuck?


----------



## Fashion1

It doesn't look like Sanguine. Actually, it looks like 08 Ruby to me! I used to have Ruby GSH in a Part Time and the color looks very close. By the way, I think you will love the Brief. It's a great style. Congrats on this beautiful find!

Does it look like Ruby to anyone else?


----------



## shelzbags

Oh, thank you, Fashion1,  for at least sending me in a direction; this is my first RED Bal, and I know they are all very different. Thanks for the congrats, this bag is brand new---I can hardly believe my good luck! And I have been wanting to try a brief~


----------



## redskater

shelzbags said:


> Oh, thank you, Fashion1,  for at least sending me in a direction; this is my first RED Bal, and I know they are all very different. Thanks for the congrats, this bag is brand new---I can hardly believe my good luck! And I have been wanting to try a brief~



I'm thinking maybe poupre or ruby, it's got a lot of pink in it.  It's definitely not sanguine and I don't think it's tomato either.  Reds are hard to tell on a monitor.  either way, it's very pretty.


----------



## shelzbags

redskater said:


> I'm thinking maybe poupre or ruby, it's got a lot of pink in it. It's definitely not sanguine and I don't think it's tomato either. Reds are hard to tell on a monitor. either way, it's very pretty.


 
Thanks, redskater--I agree, I'm just a stickler for accuracy. Either way, I feel very fortunate to have scored it. I'm just nervous about carrying such a "look at me" color. But I sure love how red looks on tPF-ers. I appreciate your help.


----------



## aspira

redskater said:


> yes it's the besace.  I have one and it's a great bag!



That's awesome - thanks!!!


----------



## bourbonfrills

Hi I am interested to find out what is the color/ year of this balenciaga bag. Will anyone be able to help? Thank you!


----------



## shelzbags

shelzbags said:


> Hello--I've had this on the AT forum, so now I'm wondering if anyone can tell me color/year? It doesn't have the date tag. Thanks so much!
> 
> http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu162/shellysoo/016.jpg


 
OK, so now, after obsessively poring over the red family thread, I'm 90% certain, that my "new" Brief is Ruby. See post 153 in that thread if you're interested, to see the exact bag. I know, I'm strange, but it would bug me forever to not know.:weird: You all were right, definitely NOT Sanguine, but doesn't look like Poupre, either. Here's the link for anyone interested.

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-color-reference/red-color-family-pics-only-141137.html


----------



## saira1214

bourbonfrills said:


> Hi I am interested to find out what is the color/ year of this balenciaga bag. Will anyone be able to help? Thank you!


 This one is difficult because the pictures aren't that good. I would say 11 Ardoise or 09 Tempete.


----------



## misshighheels

does anyone know the bag that Rebecca Brooks was holding yesterday...it was on UK news last night...was a clutch i think..sure it was balenciaga but i dont recognise the style.


----------



## LaurenStephanie

Hello. I need some advice from an 'experienced' Balenciaga buyer/collector. I'm not very clued up on the brand! 

In my town where I live the is a small vintage designer shop/boutique where people bring their designer stuff in to sell. She only buys high end designer stuff to sell on, she's very nice and seems to know her stuff. Everything seems legit. 
Went in today and spotted a Large brown/reddish brown Balenciaga on the top shelf next to a mulberry and a chloe. 
I asked her how much it was and she said £490. 
brilliant! I thought, I asked her what the style of it was and she said the lady who brought it in said it was a 24hr Voyager bag? 

After doing some research it looks to me like a Work bag. It has a mirror, no feet and a leather tab. It's roughly the same size of a mulberry bayswater. It had a serial number of - 128523 3444
I'm thinking of going back to buy it but I'm unsure as if it may be a replica? 
Has anyone ever bought from a second hand designer boutique?
Thanks!


----------



## cologne

I looked up the serial number here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ears-production-balenciaga-styles-144151.html

...and it seems like the bag is a Twiggy or a Weekender. My recommendation would be to take pictures of the details and post it here on the forum to have it authenticated. Also, ask the lady if she has the paper tags that belong to every authentic bag. Good luck!


----------



## LaurenStephanie

cologne said:


> I looked up the serial number here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ears-production-balenciaga-styles-144151.html
> 
> ...and it seems like the bag is a Twiggy or a Weekender. My recommendation would be to take pictures of the details and post it here on the forum to have it authenticated. Also, ask the lady if she has the paper tags that belong to every authentic bag. Good luck!



Ah, That was very helpful  I'm almost certain it's a weekender, Thank you!


----------



## RealDealCollection

The style number "128523" is for a "Twiggy" bag which is medium size bag.  The Weekender is a very large, travel-size bag.  Correct numbers don't guarantee an authentic bag as Balenciaga has some difficult "super fakes" so definitely get it authenticated if you go for it.


----------



## xlovely

Hello!! Can someone please tell me what color/year this day is? Thanks so much!


----------



## BagsRmyweakness

Hello lovely Bal experts!, 
I would love your help to ID the color and year of my Giant Slim Hobo if anyone happens to know? 

its a beautiful ocean bluey-green and was described as a light blue by the seller.
1st photo - back of the mirror which is the most true to life color of the bag; 
2nd - indoors natural light, no flash;
3rd - sunny day in the car;
4th & 5th - indoors natural light no flash;

The zipper cotton is light blue and the whip-stitching is light blue but the bag seems to have shifted slightly towards green. 
Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Jira

BagsRmyweakness said:


> Hello lovely Bal experts!,
> I would love your help to ID the color and year of my Giant Slim Hobo if anyone happens to know?
> 
> its a beautiful ocean bluey-green and was described as a light blue by the seller.
> 1st photo - back of the mirror which is the most true to life color of the bag;
> 2nd - indoors natural light, no flash;
> 3rd - sunny day in the car;
> 4th & 5th - indoors natural light no flash;
> 
> The zipper cotton is light blue and the whip-stitching is light blue but the bag seems to have shifted slightly towards green.
> Any help would be much appreciated!



2008 Sky Blue Slim.


----------



## xlovely

Here's another pic, hopefully someone will know what color/year this pinky is! Thanks in advance


----------



## xlovely

xlovely said:
			
		

> Here's another pic, hopefully someone will know what color/year this pinky is! Thanks in advance



Oops forgot to attach pic


----------



## BagsRmyweakness

Jira said:


> 2008 Sky Blue Slim.


I am so grateful for you taking the time out to do this Jira, much appreciated:


----------



## Jira

BagsRmyweakness said:


> I am so grateful for you taking the time out to do this Jira, much appreciated:



You're welcome!


----------



## Jira

xlovely said:


> Oops forgot to attach pic



Looks like a 2008 Pale Magenta GSH Day. I'm not a pink expert so please wait for another opinion.


----------



## shie1006

Can someone help me identify this Balenciaga and from what year please? Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

Jira said:


> Looks like a 2008 Pale Magenta GSH Day. I'm not a pink expert so please wait for another opinion.


 I agree.


----------



## Fashion1

^Yes definitely Pale Magenta.


----------



## xlovely

Jira said:


> Looks like a 2008 Pale Magenta GSH Day. I'm not a pink expert so please wait for another opinion.


 


saira1214 said:


> I agree.


 


Fashion1 said:


> ^Yes definitely Pale Magenta.


 
Thanks everyone!  Do you ladies happen to know if the 08 pale magenta is notorious for color fading or yellowing?


----------



## saira1214

xlovely said:


> Thanks everyone!  Do you ladies happen to know if the 08 pale magenta is notorious for color fading or yellowing?


 It already looks a bit faded to me.  I don't think there have been any issues with yellowing.  That is usually with blues.


----------



## xlovely

saira1214 said:


> It already looks a bit faded to me. I don't think there have been any issues with yellowing. That is usually with blues.


 
Thanks, oh I just thought it was that color. Hopefully it doesnt fade any more.


----------



## saira1214

xlovely said:


> Thanks, oh I just thought it was that color. Hopefully it doesnt fade any more.


 It's not faded badly, or it can just be my monitor.  It does look ever so slightly lighter.


----------



## Jira

shie1006 said:


> Can someone help me identify this Balenciaga and from what year please? Thank you!



2009 Maldives GSH Folder.


----------



## Fashion1

Hi ladies,
Could this be Poupre? What do you all think? No cards so can't tell for sure. Edit: Maybe Castagna due to the rope color definitely being more of a brown.


----------



## avia

Fashion1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Could this be Poupre? What do you all think? No cards so can't tell for sure. Edit: Maybe Castagna due to the rope color definitely being more of a brown.


I dont think its a pourpre!it looks like a chataigne.


----------



## Fashion1

Yes I think you are right. Thanks!


----------



## avia

Fashion1 said:


> Yes I think you are right. Thanks!


U are welcome! Hard to tell cuz its a little bit faded???but for sure its brown definitely not a pourpre!


----------



## ceedoan

hi ladies!! this city is listed by the seller as "FUCHSIA" but i'm thinkin this is 2008 pale magenta! am i correct?? what do yall think?? TIA!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...H_Handbags&hash=item589485090a#ht_6201wt_1084


----------



## Jira

ceedoan said:


> hi ladies!! this city is listed by the seller as "FUCHSIA" but i'm thinkin this is 2008 pale magenta! am i correct?? what do yall think?? TIA!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...H_Handbags&hash=item589485090a#ht_6201wt_1084



This is fake.


----------



## mysassylady

Can someone help me identify this Balenciaga and from what year please? Thank you!


----------



## avia

mysassylady said:


> Can someone help me identify this Balenciaga and from what year please? Thank you!


It looks like an Atlantique giant silver hardware part time!


----------



## avia

mysassylady said:


> Can someone help me identify this Balenciaga and from what year please? Thank you!


Its 2011 f/w.


----------



## mysassylady

avia said:


> Its 2011 f/w.



great, thanks a lot!!


----------



## ceedoan

Jira said:


> This is fake.



good to know! thanks so much - i'm just so shocked to see that the seller has 100% positive feedback yet would list a fake - maybe they themselves don't know how to authenticate!!


----------



## avia

mysassylady said:


> great, thanks a lot!!


U are very welcome!


----------



## menchie20

Please identify this bag: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400280058844

I really like the shape. Does anyone know if this is still available in stores? How much is it?

Thanks.


----------



## xlovely

Can someone please help me identify the color of this super gorgy ggh pompon? Thanks so much!


----------



## menchie20

menchie20 said:


> Please identify this bag: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400280058844
> 
> I really like the shape. Does anyone know if this is still available in stores? How much is it?
> 
> Thanks.



Just adding the picture to make it easier.


----------



## cfca22

I have a question for all you Bal experts 

I have a brand new part time which was purchased Saturday, and I was looking at the tags that come with it and it's from 2010. Is that ok?  Also the black looks more of a grey black??

Please help

Thank you


----------



## designerdiva40

cfca22 said:


> I have a question for all you Bal experts
> 
> I have a brand new part time which was purchased Saturday, and I was looking at the tags that come with it and it's from 2010. Is that ok?  Also the black looks more of a grey black??
> 
> Please help
> 
> Thank you



Maybe its Anthracite......I have purchased 2011 colours this year but you never know if they had an old colour knocking about then that might be the reason but as long as your happy I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## rx4dsoul

cfca22 said:
			
		

> I have a question for all you Bal experts
> 
> I have a brand new part time which was purchased Saturday, and I was looking at the tags that come with it and it's from 2010. Is that ok?  Also the black looks more of a grey black??
> 
> Please help
> 
> Thank you



There's Id this Balenciaga Thread in the Stickies...sorry i dont know how to post  links wih my iphone


----------



## cfca22

designerdiva40 said:


> Maybe its Anthracite......I have purchased 2011 colours this year but you never know if they had an old colour knocking about then that might be the reason but as long as your happy I wouldn't worry too much



Thanks I did ask for a black so I'm hoping this is black. How can I find out the color I have the tags that it came with?


----------



## saira1214

cfca22 said:


> I have a question for all you Bal experts
> 
> I have a brand new part time which was purchased Saturday, and I was looking at the tags that come with it and it's from 2010. Is that ok? Also the black looks more of a grey black??
> 
> Please help
> 
> Thank you


 It is likely old stock and from 2010. Can you post a picture?


----------



## saira1214

xlovely said:


> Can someone please help me identify the color of this super gorgy ggh pompon? Thanks so much!


 Browns are hard to ID.  The style is the Pom and it has GGH. I'm thinking it is Chatiagne or older. Maybe Mogano or Cafe? Maybe someone else will chime in?


----------



## cfca22

saira1214 said:


> It is likely old stock and from 2010. Can you post a picture?



This picture was taken in regular sunlight. 

This is the reveal
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/my-first-balenciaga-reveal-758682.html


----------



## saira1214

cfca22 said:


> This picture was taken in regular sunlight.
> 
> This is the reveal
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/my-first-balenciaga-reveal-758682.html


 2010 black was jet black, so if it looks grey/black IRL, it could be Anthra.  Do you see any green or blue undertones in different lighting?


----------



## cfca22

saira1214 said:


> 2010 black was jet black, so if it looks grey/black IRL, it could be Anthra.  Do you see any green or blue undertones in different lighting?



I'm looking at it right now it does look black, but sometimes it has a little green or grey tones. I called and they said to check the tag if it had 1000 and also on the price tag it's black. I checked both and both say 1000. 

I'm happy with it I just wanted to make sure and I like to know what I have. I was too excited on Saturday that I didn't notice anything.


----------



## saira1214

cfca22 said:


> I'm looking at it right now it does look black, but sometimes it has a little green or grey tones. I called and they said to check the tag if it had 1000 and also on the price tag it's black. I checked both and both say 1000.
> 
> I'm happy with it I just wanted to make sure and I like to know what I have. I was too excited on Saturday that I didn't notice anything.


 Did you get it from a boutique or the another store? As far as I know, there is no way to determine the color by the stock tags. I can only do it by sight and white card or silver plate. Maybe they know something I don't. Either way, I'm happy that you like it! Congrats!


----------



## cfca22

saira1214 said:


> Did you get it from a boutique or the another store? As far as I know, there is no way to determine the color by the stock tags. I can only do it by sight and white card or silver plate. Maybe they know something I don't. Either way, I'm happy that you like it! Congrats!



From the boutique in West Hollywood. The SA mention no Bal is the same and that they are untreated leather and that's why they all look different. I seen some that were super wrinkled and others that were smooth.

But yes I'm super duper happy. I've been drooling for a Bal for a very long time now.

Thank you for your help


----------



## Lacoste22

Omg! So pretty! Like the color! )


----------



## Lacoste22

Pretty!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

xlovely said:
			
		

> Can someone please help me identify the color of this super gorgy ggh pompon? Thanks so much!



Hope its okay to chime in but ive been admring this too and also curious...

09 Autumn brown? Now sure if GGH was an option with that though. Sorry not much help


----------



## saira1214

rx4dsoul said:


> Hope its okay to chime in but ive been admring this too and also curious...
> 
> 09 Autumn brown? Now sure if GGH was an option with that though. Sorry not much help


I think you may be right!


----------



## aqualysa

I need help to identify from what year this Work RH came from and what the name of the color. The seller post the listing on December 2010, so I guess the bag came from previous year.


----------



## NANI1972

Can anyone tell me the name of this color? The photos have different lighting and it's hard to tell the true color. Also any ideas on the year?
Thanks!

http://s835.photobucket.com/albums/zz273/mombaby2000/Bal Blue Brief/


----------



## Jira

NANI1972 said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this color? The photos have different lighting and it's hard to tell the true color. Also any ideas on the year?
> Thanks!
> 
> http://s835.photobucket.com/albums/zz273/mombaby2000/Bal Blue Brief/



I think this is 2007 Marine.


----------



## Jira

aqualysa said:


> I need help to identify from what year this Work RH came from and what the name of the color. The seller post the listing on December 2010, so I guess the bag came from previous year.



Please post a picture of the inside tag w/ the metal plate. That will help us determine year & color.


----------



## NANI1972

Jira said:


> I think this is 2007 Marine.



Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## saira1214

aqualysa said:


> I need help to identify from what year this Work RH came from and what the name of the color. The seller post the listing on December 2010, so I guess the bag came from previous year.


looks like aqua marine to me, but I think the lighting is off.


----------



## bagsloverss

can anybody help me to choose which one of these balenciaga...
I'm totally falling in love with these two..
can hardly decide which one I have to purchase ><

Balenciaga Rose Thulian 





or 

Balenciaga Poppy?




Poppy looks like abit red, maybe into coquelicot alil bit?
actually I'm looking for a red one ><
but Coquelicot oos in almost everystore


----------



## Pollie-Jean

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balenc...613?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b1697e0d


http://www.ebay.de/itm/280911095798?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Please, what these are ? I've never seen this style before. 
Thank you


----------



## ceedoan

good morning ladies! i'm getting this one authenticated over in the other thread... but having such a hard time figuring out what color this is! seller says she bought it ~4 years ago from bal byc..... it looks like red with some pinkish undertones.... even after looking at the red reference color wheel i can't figure it out!! 

thanks for your help!!


----------



## Jira

ceedoan said:


> good morning ladies! i'm getting this one authenticated over in the other thread... but having such a hard time figuring out what color this is! seller says she bought it ~4 years ago from bal byc..... it looks like red with some pinkish undertones.... even after looking at the red reference color wheel i can't figure it out!!
> 
> thanks for your help!!



Please post a picture of the front of the tag (i.e. the metal plate). That will help us determine the color.


----------



## ceedoan

Jira said:


> Please post a picture of the front of the tag (i.e. the metal plate). That will help us determine the color.



hi jira! thanks so much for looking at this one - i've added more pics seller sent me


----------



## Jira

ceedoan said:


> hi jira! thanks so much for looking at this one - i've added more pics seller sent me



The color is S/S 2008 Vermillion (aka Coral).


----------



## pongpang14

Can somebody please help me id this bag?


----------



## insekure

Hi, is this the work or weekender? Thanks!


----------



## bagsloverss

*cecedoan* very nice colour.... thought it was really looks like rose thulian fall 2012 color...


----------



## saira1214

insekure said:
			
		

> Hi, is this the work or weekender? Thanks!



Work


----------



## Metteandersen

hi girls

What color is this bag?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261052427812?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_772wt_1219


----------



## LuckyLisa

pongpang14 said:


> Can somebody please help me id this bag?



Is the strap long? Then it is likely the Hip. Not sure of the color. Blue Roi or Cobalt maybe?


----------



## saira1214

pongpang14 said:


> Can somebody please help me id this bag?


 Its a blue roi hip.


----------



## pongpang14

LuckyLisa said:


> Is the strap long? Then it is likely the Hip. Not sure of the color. Blue Roi or Cobalt maybe?



The person at Matches Fashion told me it is Atlantique. But I thought Atlantique was more Denim blue. 

I'm confused .


----------



## Jira

insekure said:


> Hi, is this the work or weekender? Thanks!



Work.


----------



## Jira

Metteandersen said:


> hi girls
> 
> What color is this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261052427812?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_772wt_1219



Looks like S/S 2010 Sorbet.


----------



## fawkex

Can someone please idenyify this color from the tag?

TIA


----------



## fawkex

Additional pic


----------



## redskater

fawkex said:


> Additional pic



looks like 08 Rubisse.


----------



## saira1214

pongpang14 said:


> The person at Matches Fashion told me it is Atlantique. But I thought Atlantique was more Denim blue.
> 
> I'm confused .


It is probably a bad pic and not a true representation of the color. Atlantique is a bit like denim, but I would say it is a medium blue.


----------



## fawkex

More additional pic














Do you think it looks like 09 Sanguine here?


----------



## fawkex

redskater said:


> looks like 08 Rubisse.



I'm hoping it is a rubisse, but the seller said that it is from 09... I've posted more additional pic. Would you mind to check? Thanks a lot.


----------



## redskater

fawkex said:


> I'm hoping it is a rubisse, but the seller said that it is from 09... I've posted more additional pic. Would you mind to check? Thanks a lot.



metal tag is "S", from fall 08.


----------



## fawkex

redskater said:


> metal tag is "S", from fall 08.



Thanks a lot...


----------



## ceedoan

hey ladies, thanks as always for the help in ID'ing these mystery colors!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...999?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec01e8427


----------



## ceedoan

Jira said:


> The color is S/S 2008 Vermillion (aka Coral).


 

thanks so much!! really appreciate it jira!


----------



## Jira

ceedoan said:


> hey ladies, thanks as always for the help in ID'ing these mystery colors!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...999?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec01e8427



This is 2006 Rouge Vif.


----------



## ceedoan

Jira said:
			
		

> This is 2006 Rouge Vif.



Jira - thank u thank u!! You're awesome and much appreciated!!


----------



## NYC

Red day
Item 180923914086
Marg111981

http://www.ebay.com:80/itm/ws/eBayIS...:B:WNA:US:1123 It looks like a rouge VIP but I can't tell..? Thanks so much!


----------



## NYC

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180923914086?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_948

Hi Is this rouge VIP? Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

NYC said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180923914086?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_948
> 
> Hi Is this rouge VIP? Thanks!


 Hi, this one is difficult to ID.  It could be rouge VIF or it could be Rubbise.  I would need more information to ID it.


----------



## menchie20

I bought this in eBay. Please identify this bag for me. 

Just click on the magnifying glass to enlarge.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Pf7kfowSmswM_mM_tp0EsS-MQZeQwcLqBztklzLgZyQ?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/OO0J8r_8jBFikFrGGV_UUC-MQZeQwcLqBztklzLgZyQ?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/jcuScXfGw-eKJlIkRmIQCi-MQZeQwcLqBztklzLgZyQ?feat=directlink


----------



## Conni618

menchie20 said:


> I bought this in eBay. Please identify this bag for me.
> 
> Just click on the magnifying glass to enlarge.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Pf7kfowSmswM_mM_tp0EsS-MQZeQwcLqBztklzLgZyQ?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/OO0J8r_8jBFikFrGGV_UUC-MQZeQwcLqBztklzLgZyQ?feat=directlink
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/jcuScXfGw-eKJlIkRmIQCi-MQZeQwcLqBztklzLgZyQ?feat=directlink



I believe this is a Covered Giant Hardware Folder.  You can find it listed in our reference section.


----------



## menchie20

Conni618 said:


> I believe this is a Covered Giant Hardware Folder.  You can find it listed in our reference section.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Bullish

Hi!

The seller is calling this bag a Pompon but the bottom is not round like a Pompon. The bag looks authentic but I have never seen this style before. I would appreciate any opinions.

TIA



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...071259726?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3378


----------



## saira1214

Bullish said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> The seller is calling this bag a Pompon but the bottom is not round like a Pompon. The bag looks authentic but I have never seen this style before. I would appreciate any opinions.
> 
> TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Distressed-Grey-Leather-Silver-Trim-Pompon-Drawstring-Shoulder-Bag-/221071259726?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3378



I've never seen this style before. Could be fake.


----------



## rainbowchick

Hi all! Just saw this on eBay and I thought the color was nice. However I did a search on "Vieux rose" and somehow these two colors don't really match. Could anyone please help identify or confirm the color? Thanks in advance!


----------



## saira1214

rainbowchick said:


> Hi all! Just saw this on eBay and I thought the color was nice. However I did a search on "Vieux rose" and somehow these two colors don't really match. Could anyone please help identify or confirm the color? Thanks in advance!


This definitely isn't Vieux Rose. It is Parme which is more of a mauve color. Hope that helps.


----------



## rainbowchick

saira1214 said:


> This definitely isn't Vieux Rose. It is Parme which is more of a mauve color. Hope that helps.



Thats what I thought too... and Im seeing so many different sides of Parme. Not sure how Parme really looks like IRL too


----------



## saira1214

rainbowchick said:


> Thats what I thought too... and Im seeing so many different sides of Parme. Not sure how Parme really looks like IRL too


Personally, I saw Parme IRL and thought it was very feminine and neutral.  If I had the funds at the time, I would have gotten one.


----------



## rainbowchick

saira1214 said:


> Personally, I saw Parme IRL and thought it was very feminine and neutral.  If I had the funds at the time, I would have gotten one.



Does it look really pink though? I'm looking for my first Bal bag and all the other bags that I have are black. I really want the Anthra with giant gold hardware but thats so hard to find now... so second option would be to purchase one which is more neutral/brownish tone- saw so many pics on the forum but still contemplating on this color......


----------



## saira1214

rainbowchick said:


> Does it look really pink though? I'm looking for my first Bal bag and all the other bags that I have are black. I really want the Anthra with giant gold hardware but thats so hard to find now... so second option would be to purchase one which is more neutral/brownish tone- saw so many pics on the forum but still contemplating on this color......


 It doesn't look overly pink. It is pink, but more of a mauve color (think dark rose). If you are looking for brown, I don't think this is it for you. It is definitely neutral and can act in place of brown. I'm not sure if that makes any sense or helps.


----------



## mikesabfish

Hi, I am new to Bal forum. I would appreciate your help in identifying this Bal. It looks like a vintage Bal without the studs.


----------



## NYC

Hi quick question did the bal lattice 2009 come in a navy blue backround combo with rainbow lattice? 

If it was a first would it have a leather tag rather than a metal? Thanks 
any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## CeeJay

NYC said:


> Hi quick question did the bal lattice 2009 come in a navy blue backround combo with rainbow lattice?
> 
> If it was a first would it have a leather tag rather than a metal? Thanks
> any help greatly appreciated!



Yes, it did come in a Navy blue background; can't remember if it had a metal tag .. but if it was a First or City, it would likely have had the metal tag.  Check the reference threads to see if anyone has posted having one of these bags.


----------



## MAGJES

I have this bag in the City style and it has a leather tag.....
....maybe because it was a special edition bag?


----------



## Jira

LE Bbags come with leather tags so the 2009 Lattice First you're referring to should have a leather tag.


----------



## viasamanthak

Any idea what Balenciaga bag is this? Name, color, style..?
Sorry for not too clear pictures.


----------



## avia

viasamanthak said:


> Any idea what Balenciaga bag is this? Name, color, style..?
> Sorry for not too clear pictures.


Its a vert sauge rggh city.IMO!


----------



## Winterbaby

Please id color style and year for me?


----------



## saira1214

Winterbaby said:


> Please id color style and year for me?


2010 Castagna GCH Work


----------



## Winterbaby

saira1214 said:


> 2010 Castagna GCH Work



Don't think this is a work, as it has a strap which work does not come with.


----------



## NYC

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180923914086?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922


----------



## NYC

CeeJay said:


> Yes, it did come in a Navy blue background; can't remember if it had a metal tag .. but if it was a First or City, it would likely have had the metal tag.  Check the reference threads to see if anyone has posted having one of these bags.



The problem is that measurements are for first not a city
And seller says tag leather
If anyone has the first and if they say what tag was
Would be great help!


----------



## Jira

NYC said:


> The problem is that measurements are for first not a city
> And seller says tag leather
> If anyone has the first and if they say what tag was
> Would be great help!



LE Bbags come with leather tags so the 2009 Lattice First you're referring to should have a leather tag.


----------



## NYC

Jira said:


> LE Bbags come with leather tags so the 2009 Lattice First you're referring to should have a leather tag.



Thanks sorry for the duplicate thread. My neighbor paid over 1500 and was upset she may have bought a counterfeit. Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

Winterbaby said:


> Don't think this is a work, as it has a strap which work does not come with.


 I didn't see a strap and can't see the picture now. When I ID'd the bag I saw feet, so if it has a strap, it is a PT and likely not Castagna.


----------



## fancypants7

Hi all, can you please see if you can identify these colours for me?

Looks like Bubblegum Pink, but it's faded a bit and I've never seen one IRL so can't be sure.











I thought this one was Calcaire, but the tag has a dot. Could it be Pale Rose?


----------



## saira1214

fancypants7 said:


> Hi all, can you please see if you can identify these colours for me?
> 
> Looks like Bubblegum Pink, but it's faded a bit and I've never seen one IRL so can't be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this one was Calcaire, but the tag has a dot. Could it be Pale Rose?


 This is Pale Rose


----------



## fancypants7

saira1214 said:


> This is Pale Rose



Thank you!


----------



## NYC

NYC said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180923914086?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922



Hi rouge VIP?


----------



## Jira

fancypants7 said:


> Hi all, can you please see if you can identify these colours for me?
> 
> Looks like Bubblegum Pink, but it's faded a bit and I've never seen one IRL so can't be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this one was Calcaire, but the tag has a dot. Could it be Pale Rose?



The Day is a faded Bubblegum. I'm not sure about the bag in the other pic you attached.


----------



## Jira

NYC said:


> Hi rouge VIP?



Tough to tell in that lighting. If you bought the bag, please take pictures in natural lighting.


----------



## milkandchai

I just purchased this bag, it was pre-owned, and came with no tags. I don't know anything about this style and was wondering if anybody here could help me out...any and all info would be greatly appreciated. Did they make the Drom duffle w/o a longer strap? Could this be a Drom? I'm looking for info on the type of leather, on the year, color name, and style name...

*PICTURES HERE:* http://www.flickr.com//photos/83322176@N07/sets/72157630720926624/show/

Thanks much in advance!


----------



## fancypants7

Jira said:


> The Day is a faded Bubblegum. I'm not sure about the bag in the other pic you attached.



Thank you!


----------



## br_t

I have a question regarding my day bag. The paper tag reads:
2011 1 140442 D94JT 1148.
I checked the reference sub-forum, is this the color "nuage"? 
Would someone help me take a look please?
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Balvert

Yes, this is Nuage.


----------



## CapsCouture90

Does anyone know the name of this color?? Thanks!

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/balenciaga-city-bag-item-10231844.aspx


----------



## saira1214

amshames said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the name of this color?? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/balenciaga-city-bag-item-10231844.aspx



It's the new season's latte.


----------



## dolali

Hi! Can someone help me confirm the color on this City Bag? It was listed as Ink. I love the color, just want to confirm it is ink. Here is the link to it (closed auctions), and pics taken by me inside and in natural light. Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320863459945?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## CapsCouture90

saira1214 said:


> It's the new season's latte.


Thanks! Any chance you've seen this color IRL and can say how true the picture is to the real thing?


----------



## Allisonfaye

dolali said:


> Hi! Can someone help me confirm the color on this City Bag? It was listed as Ink. I love the color, just want to confirm it is ink. Here is the link to it (closed auctions), and pics taken by me inside and in natural light. Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320863459945?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



It is definitely ink. The picture that you posted on the reveal just looked purple but that isn't unusual for ink in natural light. But when I saw the auction pics, it is right. Congratulations! 

I have an ink city, too. I decided I wanted one about a year after they were all gone and my husband called the local seller of B-bags, whose buyer happened to be in NYC at the time. They contacted the warehouse and found one in a crate (never opened) and sent it to me. I had to buy it sight unseen but that was ok. It was about the nicest thing DH ever did for me. I still kind of can't believe he did that.


----------



## dolali

Allisonfaye said:


> It is definitely ink. The picture that you posted on the reveal just looked purple but that isn't unusual for ink in natural light. But when I saw the auction pics, it is right. Congratulations!
> 
> I have an ink city, too. I decided I wanted one about a year after they were all gone and my husband called the local seller of B-bags, whose buyer happened to be in NYC at the time. They contacted the warehouse and found one in a crate (never opened) and sent it to me. I had to buy it sight unseen but that was ok. It was about the nicest thing DH ever did for me. I still kind of can't believe he did that.




WoW! How sweet and thoughtfful DH you have!!!! 

Thank you for veirying the color for me. I love, love, love INK! It goes with more things than I thought when I first got it.

Thank you again!


----------



## Allisonfaye

dolali said:


> Hi! Can someone help me confirm the color on this City Bag? It was listed as Ink. I love the color, just want to confirm it is ink. Here is the link to it (closed auctions), and pics taken by me inside and in natural light. Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320863459945?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





dolali said:


> WoW! How sweet and thoughtfful DH you have!!!!
> 
> Thank you for veirying the color for me. I love, love, love INK! It goes with more things than I thought when I first got it.
> 
> Thank you again!




I am getting excited about fall so I can bring her out again!


----------



## saira1214

amshames said:


> Thanks! Any chance you've seen this color IRL and can say how true the picture is to the real thing?


I haven't seen it IRL, but there are some pictures of the bag in the f/w 2012 thread and a lot of ladies are saying that there is a slight green undertone to the bag.


----------



## Speedah

Hi, ladies! I'm a BBag virgin but I found this on Pinterest and am obsessed with it...I'm considering taking the plunge (I've been scared to until now because they're so darn gorgeous I don't think I'll stop lol). 

Does anyone know the name, price, style, and where I can find it? The year is pre-fall 2012.

Thank you! 

http://tooklookbook.com/node/158916


----------



## saira1214

Speedah said:


> Hi, ladies! I'm a BBag virgin but I found this on Pinterest and am obsessed with it...I'm considering taking the plunge (I've been scared to until now because they're so darn gorgeous I don't think I'll stop lol).
> 
> Does anyone know the name, price, style, and where I can find it? The year is pre-fall 2012.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> http://tooklookbook.com/node/158916


 
The style is velo, but I have never seen that design before.


----------



## Speedah

Speedah said:


> Hi, ladies! I'm a BBag virgin but I found this on Pinterest and am obsessed with it...I'm considering taking the plunge (I've been scared to until now because they're so darn gorgeous I don't think I'll stop lol).
> 
> Does anyone know the name, price, style, and where I can find it? The year is pre-fall 2012.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> http://tooklookbook.com/node/158916





saira1214 said:


> The style is velo, but I have never seen that design before.



Thank you- that will help me get started hunting. :ninja: I love the style too...I think this may be the start of yet another very expensive obsession.


----------



## saira1214

Speedah said:


> Thank you- that will help me get started hunting. :ninja: I love the style too...I think this may be the start of yet another very expensive obsession.


 Good luck! Welcome to the club! 

To be honest, I don't think that bag is authentic. The design looks like it was painted on.  I  am very familiar with the styles and colors, and of course I could be wrong, but I do not think this is real.


----------



## Speedah

saira1214 said:


> Good luck! Welcome to the club!
> 
> To be honest, I don't think that bag is authentic. The design looks like it was painted on.  I  am very familiar with the styles and colors, and of course I could be wrong, but I do not think this is real.



Hmmm...that would explain why I can't find it anywhere... 

Goes to show that I have a lot to learn in the BBag department too! Thanks so much!


----------



## timmian

Hi, ladies, I've posted this on the authenticate forum, but also thought I'd ask you what your opinion is on color/year, assuming that it's actually a Bal! Thanks so much.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...H_Handbags&hash=item27c98d4681#ht_2511wt_1338


----------



## Jira

timmian said:


> Hi, ladies, I've posted this on the authenticate forum, but also thought I'd ask you what your opinion is on color/year, assuming that it's actually a Bal! Thanks so much.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...H_Handbags&hash=item27c98d4681#ht_2511wt_1338



It's a 2011 Nuage City.


----------



## CapsCouture90

Anyone know this color? The seller says the bag is from 2009, so I'm thinking it's Praline. Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190709267992#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## saira1214

amshames said:
			
		

> Anyone know this color? The seller says the bag is from 2009, so I'm thinking it's Praline. Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190709267992#ht_500wt_1202



Looks praline.


----------



## invisiblepilot

Hi,
I noticed this ebay item "BALENCIAGA PARIS soft black leather satchel shoulder bag double handles clean" but I have never seen a Balenciaga that looks anything like this.. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/370635415748?#ht_10501wt_1134

From the post:
"All zippers are Lampo zippers used for high quality designer bags. Inside is a leather Brand Label reading "Balenciaga Paris" and on the backside of the label it reads Made in Italy and the Serial number:143772-2123"

Can anyone tell me if they recognize this bag please? 
Thank you 
Kim


----------



## Jira

invisiblepilot said:


> Hi,
> I noticed this ebay item "BALENCIAGA PARIS soft black leather satchel shoulder bag double handles clean" but I have never seen a Balenciaga that looks anything like this..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/370635415748?#ht_10501wt_1134
> 
> From the post:
> "All zippers are Lampo zippers used for high quality designer bags. Inside is a leather Brand Label reading "Balenciaga Paris" and on the backside of the label it reads Made in Italy and the Serial number:143772-2123"
> 
> Can anyone tell me if they recognize this bag please?
> Thank you
> Kim



It's definitely a real Balenciaga style -- I've seen it before, but can't remember the name. ush: Hope someone else here does.


----------



## kizmit

can anyone help me ID this bags color and year?  It doesn't look like blue india to me.
thanks!
Balenciaga GCH city blue
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330773532171?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Jira

kizmit said:


> can anyone help me ID this bags color and year?  It doesn't look like blue india to me.
> thanks!
> Balenciaga GCH city blue
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330773532171?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Looks like 2009 Tempete.


----------



## kizmit

Thank you Jira!


----------



## tinad2004

heyy ladies i was wondering if you can give me some help with this suede red velo =] I think she mentioned she purchased it in 2011 =]

Link to Velo


----------



## Chrissy68

Stunning bag!


----------



## jannasmom

Hi everyone,

Can you please help identify this City bag?

Thanks,
Anna


----------



## Jira

jannasmom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can you please help identify this City bag?
> 
> Thanks,
> Anna



S/S 2009 Anthracite Smocked City.


----------



## jannasmom

Jira said:


> S/S 2009 Anthracite Smocked City.



Thank you!


----------



## woody

Hi - the seller thinks this bag is anthracite but is not sure which year.  Could you please verify the colour and let me know the year/season you think it is from.

Many thanks


----------



## redskater

woody said:


> Hi - the seller thinks this bag is anthracite but is not sure which year.  Could you please verify the colour and let me know the year/season you think it is from.
> 
> Many thanks



this is from 2010 but can't be sure of the color.  Looks like faded black to me.  but Anthracite is close too.


----------



## woody

Thanks *skater* - it is supposed to be NWT but it is hard to tell in photographs the difference between anthra and black in some seasons.


----------



## tinad2004

this is a repost i am sure i didnt post the correct link-  i was wondering if you can give me some help with this suede red velo =] I think she mentioned she purchased it in 2011 =]

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&item=280934028374&nma=true&rt=nc&si=INbCryIdYWXWqoLNI%252BAH9u8T3ps%253D&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_965


----------



## redskater

woody said:


> Thanks *skater* - it is supposed to be NWT but it is hard to tell in photographs the difference between anthra and black in some seasons.



honestly, it's so hard for me to tell some of the colors off a monitor, especially between blacks and anthracites.  Unless the anthracites have the blue or green shadings, I'm just guessing, lol!


----------



## lvsweetness

can anyone identify the name of this bag? and what year it came from? thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380459514260?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## kalexachu

HI!

Can Someone identify the following balenciaga? year/colour?


http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/6139/picture001z.png
http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/9199/picture002d.png
http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/315/picture003w.png


Thanks


----------



## kalexachu

and this one too!

Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/adela...bag/1004662054

its missing the tassles and mirror in the photo. 

Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

tinad2004 said:
			
		

> this is a repost i am sure i didnt post the correct link-  i was wondering if you can give me some help with this suede red velo =] I think she mentioned she purchased it in 2011 =]
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&item=280934028374&nma=true&rt=nc&si=INbCryIdYWXWqoLNI%252BAH9u8T3ps%253D&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_965


Looks like coq


----------



## LaGiaconda

LaGiaconda said:


> Can anyone ID this bag for me?  Came out a little bit redder in the picture than in person.  Looks like a City, but seemed a bit narrow, and also fit easily over the woman's shoulder, so I wasn't sure.  Had Giant Gold Hardware, no tassels.



Still looking for this color.  Any ideas?  I think it's a City, but can't figure out the color.  Charbon, Castagna?  Dunno....


----------



## avia

LaGiaconda said:


> Still looking for this color.  Any ideas?  I think it's a City, but can't figure out the color.  Charbon, Castagna?  Dunno....


Its a castagna rggh city!


----------



## lofty

Hi! Can someone help me with this bag, eg the color and season? Thank you!


----------



## kalexachu

Hi Everyone!

Can you have a look at the following city for me? what year city is this?

http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/6089/bal9.jpg
http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/7012/bal8p.jpg
http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/6453/bal7l.jpg
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/8108/bal6.jpg
http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/6421/bal4h.jpg
http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/9572/bal3f.jpg
http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/3708/bal2.jpg
http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/226/bal1e.jpg
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/4207/ba10.jpg
http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/9991/66592950.jpg
http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/2756/84499947.png


----------



## Jira

kalexachu said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Can you have a look at the following city for me? what year city is this?
> 
> http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/6089/bal9.jpg
> http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/7012/bal8p.jpg
> http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/6453/bal7l.jpg
> http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/8108/bal6.jpg
> http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/6421/bal4h.jpg
> http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/9572/bal3f.jpg
> http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/3708/bal2.jpg
> http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/226/bal1e.jpg
> http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/4207/ba10.jpg
> http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/9991/66592950.jpg
> http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/2756/84499947.png



It's from 2010 or later. Can't narrow it down more than that, sorry.


----------



## Jira

lofty said:


> Hi! Can someone help me with this bag, eg the color and season? Thank you!



Looks like S/S 2011 Nuage.


----------



## Jira

lvsweetness said:


> can anyone identify the name of this bag? and what year it came from? thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380459514260?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



Looks like a 2009 Raisin Chic.


----------



## lofty

Jira said:
			
		

> Looks like S/S 2011 Nuage.



Thanks Jira, does it look like ardoise to you?


----------



## lvsweetness

Jira said:


> Looks like a 2009 Raisin Chic.



thanks so much!


----------



## Jira

lofty said:


> Thanks Jira, does it look like ardoise to you?



You're right, it's S/S 2011 Ardoise, not Nuage. 

Here's the comparison pic (originally posted by _Hypnosis_): 

Ardoise Envelope Clutch with Nuage PT


----------



## lofty

Jira said:
			
		

> You're right, it's S/S 2011 Ardoise, not Nuage.
> 
> Here's the comparison pic (originally posted by Hypnosis):
> 
> Ardoise Envelope Clutch with Nuage PT



Thanks for posting the comparison pic!!


----------



## xNadx

I was browsing on ebay and came across this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NIB-Balen...793?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d03c8a4a9

There are a few on there and wondered if this is a genuine item/style?

Thanks!


----------



## Cait

They have these as GWPs when you buy the Bal perfume.


----------



## jmcadon

Hi Bal gals...does this look like burnt orange?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/230832344068?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## jeanstohandbags

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200806215800?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648

Hi, just wondering if anyone can name the colour & year of this Weekender - many thx


----------



## redskater

jmcadon said:


> Hi Bal gals...does this look like burnt orange?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230832344068?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



looks like 09 mandarine to me.


----------



## redskater

jeanstohandbags said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200806215800?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648
> 
> Hi, just wondering if anyone can name the colour & year of this Weekender - many thx



looks like 06 truffle to me.


----------



## saira1214

lofty said:


> Hi! Can someone help me with this bag, eg the color and season? Thank you!


 Yes, definitely Ardoise.


----------



## saira1214

kalexachu said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Can you have a look at the following city for me? what year city is this?
> 
> http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/6089/bal9.jpg
> http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/7012/bal8p.jpg
> http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/6453/bal7l.jpg
> http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/8108/bal6.jpg
> http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/6421/bal4h.jpg
> http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/9572/bal3f.jpg
> http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/3708/bal2.jpg
> http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/226/bal1e.jpg
> http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/4207/ba10.jpg
> http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/9991/66592950.jpg
> http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/2756/84499947.png


 
 I can't see the photos now, but I'll check on this when I get home later.


----------



## saira1214

jmcadon said:


> Hi Bal gals...does this look like burnt orange?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230832344068?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 


redskater said:


> looks like 09 mandarine to me.


 Agree that it is 09 Mandarine.


----------



## bellabags23

Hi girls I know this is Anthra does anyone know which year. Thank you so much


----------



## saira1214

bellabags23 said:


> Hi girls I know this is Anthra does anyone know which year


 Anthra is difficult to determine because it was produced every year up until this year.  Also, batches of Anthra in the same year vary.  Based on the mirror it is 09 or newer. Also the grey is very light looking which is a bit unusual.


----------



## bellabags23

saira1214 said:


> Anthra is difficult to determine because it was produced every year up until this year.  Also, batches of Anthra in the same year vary.  Based on the mirror it is 09 or newer. Also the grey is very light looking which is a bit unusual.



Thank you *Saira*


----------



## bellabags23

would you possible know this one 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aba676f36#ht_2591wt_796

thank you again


----------



## tinad2004

I am sorry since this is like my 3rd time posting but can someone lead me in the right direction when it comes to this color? The link is from an auction and the others are the pictures of the actual bag - the bag color looks more like the color in the auction pictures - help me out guys! thank you so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&item=280934028374&nma=true&rt=nc&si=RR%252Fio5PWUViOFwEJsNRMgmyxTgY%253D&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1039


----------



## saira1214

bellabags23 said:


> would you possible know this one
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aba676f36#ht_2591wt_796
> 
> thank you again


 


tinad2004 said:


> I am sorry since this is like my 3rd time posting but can someone lead me in the right direction when it comes to this color? The link is from an auction and the others are the pictures of the actual bag - the bag color looks more like the color in the auction pictures - help me out guys! thank you so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1039


 Sorry ladies. I can't access Ebay from my location at the moment. I'll take a look for you later.  Hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## bellabags23

saira1214 said:


> Sorry ladies. I can't access Ebay from my location at the moment. I'll take a look for you later.  Hopefully someone else will chime in.



Ok thank you again *Saira*


----------



## tinad2004

saira1214 said:


> Sorry ladies. I can't access Ebay from my location at the moment. I'll take a look for you later.  Hopefully someone else will chime in.



no problem ! thank you in advance!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

redskater said:


> looks like 06 truffle to me.


 
Many thx for that


----------



## kalay

PLEASE HELP ME AUTHENTICATE THIS BALENCIAGA..kindly check attached pictures..thank you....


----------



## kalexachu

saira1214 said:


> I can't see the photos now, but I'll check on this when I get home later.


 
Thanks


----------



## Jira

kalay said:


> PLEASE HELP ME AUTHENTICATE THIS BALENCIAGA..kindly check attached pictures..thank you....



Fake. Please post future authentication questions here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-738820.html.


----------



## saira1214

tinad2004 said:


> I am sorry since this is like my 3rd time posting but can someone lead me in the right direction when it comes to this color? The link is from an auction and the others are the pictures of the actual bag - the bag color looks more like the color in the auction pictures - help me out guys! thank you so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1039


 Coq Baby Diam (suede) Velo


----------



## saira1214

bellabags23 said:


> would you possible know this one
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aba676f36#ht_2591wt_796
> 
> thank you again


 Anthra twiggy.  Can't tell the year by these photos. Sorry.


----------



## bittenbythebag

Hi ladies!  Can you please help me identify the color and year of this City?  The leather is very soft and thin.


----------



## tinad2004

saira1214 said:


> Coq Baby Diam (suede) Velo


 
Thanks so much for your help- but is it me or does the bag look less red then the leather coq?  or is that how all the baby diam coq's look? thanks so much once again!


----------



## Jira

bittenbythebag said:


> Hi ladies!  Can you please help me identify the color and year of this City?  The leather is very soft and thin.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1833401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1833409



2004 Blue Jean City with pewter hardware!


----------



## songofthesouth6

I'm new on here and want to have a Balenciaga authenticated. Is this the right forum? When I went to the forum linked to these bags it said it was closed. Do not want to post photos in the wrong forum.


----------



## lvsweetness

songofthesouth6 said:


> I'm new on here and want to have a Balenciaga authenticated. Is this the right forum? When I went to the forum linked to these bags it said it was closed. Do not want to post photos in the wrong forum.



http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ules-use-format-post-738820.html#post21349336

continued there


----------



## BabyDollChic

Can anyone help identify the color? I just recently purchased it at Neiman Marcus and the SA wasn't able to give me a specific color other than beige. The tag says "beige/ebony/pin".


----------



## cbarrus

BabyDollChic said:


> Can anyone help identify the color? I just recently purchased it at Neiman Marcus and the SA wasn't able to give me a specific color other than beige. The tag says "beige/ebony/pin".



Did you get the Balenciaga white season card with the bag?  If so, you can check the color reference section.  Bal has made a lot of beige/tan bags lately, but the year/season will tell you which one it is.  It's hard for me to tell from this picture, but it would be from either 2011 or 2012 since it has the smaller GH hardware.  Hope that helps


----------



## CCurtis

Could anyone please help me identify the exact color and year?? I am buying it pre-owned without the season card. thanks!!!

http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r499/cwcurtis1/9d5e7836.jpg
http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r499/cwcurtis1/3c327499.jpg
http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r499/cwcurtis1/de5d0e5e.jpg


----------



## dyyong

Hello ladies, what color is this wallet? from what year? season? TIA!!

with flash






without flash


----------



## saira1214

CCurtis said:
			
		

> Could anyone please help me identify the exact color and year?? I am buying it pre-owned without the season card. thanks!!!
> 
> http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r499/cwcurtis1/9d5e7836.jpg
> http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r499/cwcurtis1/3c327499.jpg
> http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r499/cwcurtis1/de5d0e5e.jpg



2010 Boise de rose


----------



## saira1214

BabyDollChic said:
			
		

> Can anyone help identify the color? I just recently purchased it at Neiman Marcus and the SA wasn't able to give me a specific color other than beige. The tag says "beige/ebony/pin".



Its 2012 Latte


----------



## Jira

dyyong said:


> Hello ladies, what color is this wallet? from what year? season? TIA!!
> 
> with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flash



The pictures have been removed?


----------



## dyyong

Jira said:


> The pictures have been removed?



I wasn't 100% sure the authenticity, so I deleted the pictures and posted on Authentication thread, just saw your answer


----------



## floozy2

Wow just read this thread as I have purchased a Balenciago recently and you won't believe this I have one very similar advertised on ebay right now! Not the real mc Coy never thought it was as there are no name plates to it but its a damn good copy!!! In fact I did'nt know what it was called until I read about them on this  forum and guys guess what I had to have one. Watch this space for pics of my Rose coloured bag. (I was told it is the le dix model)


----------



## bittenbythebag

Jira said:
			
		

> 2004 Blue Jean City with pewter hardware!



Thanks Jira!  Here she is!






Question, when did Balenciaga stop using the flat rivet? 2004? So 2005 was the start of rivets with the notched sides?  TIA!


----------



## Jira

bittenbythebag said:


> Thanks Jira!  Here she is!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1838017
> 
> 
> 
> Question, when did Balenciaga stop using the flat rivet? 2004? So 2005 was the start of rivets with the notched sides?  TIA!



2005 was the start of notched rivets. By flat rivet, do you mean flat brass hardware? That was discontinued in 2002. Pewter hardware like the one on your City was discontinued in 2004. Regular brass hardware has been available since late 2004.


----------



## bittenbythebag

Jira said:


> 2005 was the start of notched rivets. By flat rivet, do you mean flat brass hardware? That was discontinued in 2002. Pewter hardware like the one on your City was discontinued in 2004. Regular brass hardware has been available since late 2004.



Gosh, thanks for the info!  You are awesome!  Ms. 04 Blue Jean is with me now and I may give her a spin later!  Loving it!  My next projected Bbag purchase is an orange which I havent identified yet.  Will post photos for ID again.  Thanks so much Jira!


----------



## bittenbythebag

Hi ladies!  I'm here again with another delish City for you to ID.  Hope you can tell me the color, season and year.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## twboi

I am wanting to. Uh these from a friend but want to know what name these Balenciaga are. Also what is a good price to buy them for second hand. I hope this is the right forum to post this in. If not, don't delete, just show me where to post. Thanks


----------



## redskater

bittenbythebag said:


> Hi ladies!  I'm here again with another delish City for you to ID.  Hope you can tell me the color, season and year.  Thanks in advance!



2010 s/s tomate


----------



## Jira

Jira said:


> 2004 Blue Jean City with pewter hardware!





bittenbythebag said:


> Hi ladies!  Can you please help me identify the color and year of this City?  The leather is very soft and thin.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1833401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1833409



I typed too quickly the other day -- Blue Jean is from 2003, not 2004!


----------



## Jira

twboi said:


> I am wanting to. Uh these from a friend but want to know what name these Balenciaga are. Also what is a good price to buy them for second hand. I hope this is the right forum to post this in. If not, don't delete, just show me where to post. Thanks



The wallet is the Money style. The bag in the first pic is a Part Time. The bag in the second pic is a City.


----------



## bittenbythebag

redskater said:
			
		

> 2010 s/s tomate



Thanks!  So its basically a new bag?! Woot woot!  But it seems very dry. Drier than the blue jean 2003.  Hmmm!  Its kinda a very bright orange so Im still on the fence about it but it makes me smile whenever I hold it close. Thanks Red!


----------



## twboi

Jira said:
			
		

> The wallet is the Money style. The bag in the first pic is a Part Time. The bag in the second pic is a City.



Thank you Jira for your help! 

Is the Part Time bigger than the city? Totally new to the brand?


----------



## redskater

twboi said:


> Thank you Jira for your help!
> 
> Is the Part Time bigger than the city? Totally new to the brand?



welcome to bal!  It's longer than the city and will hold more, but it's not as tall.  you can find dimensions in the reference thread


----------



## Jira

twboi said:


> Thank you Jira for your help!
> 
> Is the Part Time bigger than the city? Totally new to the brand?



City dimensions: 15" width x 10" height x 5.5" depth with 24.5" shoulder strap
Part Time dimensions: 16.5" width x 10" height x 6.25" depth with 29.5" shoulder strap

Here's the reference thread that redskater mentioned: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ears-production-balenciaga-styles-144151.html

Here's a comparison photo (Part Time on top, City on bottom):


----------



## twboi

Jira said:
			
		

> City dimensions: 15" width x 10" height x 5.5" depth with 24.5" shoulder strap
> Part Time dimensions: 16.5" width x 10" height x 6.25" depth with 29.5" shoulder strap
> 
> Here's the reference thread that redskater mentioned: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/dimensions-serial-numbers-prices-years-production-balenciaga-styles-144151.html
> 
> Here's a comparison photo (Part Time on top, City on bottom):



Thank you all for the help. I think I'm going to settle for the part time....

Since I need a bag that can hold more. Hehhe


----------



## bittenbythebag

Hi all!  I have my eyes on this one too.  Can someone please identify the year and color for this bag.  Is it a 2008 Ruby or a 2009 Sanguine or 2009 Poupre?  Or none of the above and something else.  I feel its not a brogues but the CGH.  Kindly educate me please.  I'm supposed to get the white floral city but handles where impossibly dark.  

Thanks again in advance!  By the way, I bought the 2003 Blue Jean City and I created a thread at the Bal Care and Maintenance on how I conditioned it.


----------



## Blumen

Hi, Ladies,
I have got this balenciaga bag today. The seller said it is a 2007 chevre black giant city. Is it true? Thanks a lot.


----------



## saira1214

Blumen said:


> Hi, Ladies,
> I have got this balenciaga bag today. The seller said it is a 2007 chevre black giant city. Is it true? Thanks a lot.


 It is very difficult to ID black bags from pictures as black with ggh was made for many seasons.  Do you have the white card that came with the bag?


----------



## saira1214

bittenbythebag said:


> Hi all! I have my eyes on this one too. Can someone please identify the year and color for this bag. Is it a 2008 Ruby or a 2009 Sanguine or 2009 Poupre? Or none of the above and something else. I feel its not a brogues but the CGH. Kindly educate me please. I'm supposed to get the white floral city but handles where impossibly dark.
> 
> Thanks again in advance! By the way, I bought the 2003 Blue Jean City and I created a thread at the Bal Care and Maintenance on how I conditioned it.


 I think it could be 2008 Ruby or 2010 Sang. It is definitely not 2009 Poupre or Sanguine. Is there a white card that comes with it or can you look at the back of the mirror for a card slit?


----------



## Blumen

saira1214 said:


> It is very difficult to ID black bags from pictures as black with ggh was made for many seasons.  Do you have the white card that came with the bag?



No. The seller didn't send me the card. I have contacted her already. While I hope it is at least a 2007 chevre.


----------



## kizmit

Hi ladies,
any ideas for this one?
thanks
Link:  http://www.etsy.com/listing/106475351/blue-auth-balenciaga-leather-tote-large


----------



## saira1214

kizmit said:


> Hi ladies,
> any ideas for this one?
> thanks
> Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/106475351/blue-auth-balenciaga-leather-tote-large


 It is a pompon, but the color looks different in each picture. Its either Ardoise or Nuage.


----------



## kizmit

Jira said:


> Looks like 2009 Tempete.





saira1214 said:


> It is a pom pom, but the color looks different in each picture. Its either Ardoise or Nuage.



any possibility of cyclade?
thanks!


----------



## kizmit

kizmit said:


> any possibility of cyclade?
> thanks!


Ahh!  tempete!  thanks--we must have been typing at the same time!


----------



## beckerazaria

Do any of you girls have any idea what balenciaga color this is? The seller listed it as royal blue but it looks brighter than the balenciaga royal blue and the seller said it is a bright blue? Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## bittenbythebag

saira1214 said:
			
		

> I think it could be 2008 Ruby or 2010 Sang. It is definitely not 2009 Poupre or Sanguine. Is there a white card that comes with it or can you look at the back of the mirror for a card slit?



Ok, i will check the mirror.  It doesnt have the cards anymore.  The leather is kind of thick unlike the 07s and the leather on the covered hardware looks thick too.  Oooh, I'm excited!  I love this deep red.  From afar its a red thats dark and bloody but doesnt have that brightness to it like blood.  Has no orange or blue tones.  Feels like a true dark red to me.  Will try to take photos with flash.

Thanks saira!


----------



## Karianne

Can somone please identify this color?


----------



## Karianne

karianne said:
			
		

> can somone please identify this color?


----------



## saira1214

bittenbythebag said:


> Ok, i will check the mirror. It doesnt have the cards anymore. The leather is kind of thick unlike the 07s and the leather on the covered hardware looks thick too. Oooh, I'm excited! I love this deep red. From afar its a red thats dark and bloody but doesnt have that brightness to it like blood. Has no orange or blue tones. Feels like a true dark red to me. Will try to take photos with flash.
> 
> Thanks saira!


 Sounds like ruby.  Poupre is 09 and doesn't have the card slot I believe. However, Poupre is more berry colored with purple undertones.


----------



## saira1214

Karianne said:


> View attachment 1843353


 looks like 2010 outremer.


----------



## saira1214

beckerazaria said:


> Do any of you girls have any idea what balenciaga color this is? The seller listed it as royal blue but it looks brighter than the balenciaga royal blue and the seller said it is a bright blue? Any feedback would be appreciated!


 It doesn't look bright enough to be 2010 Outremer.  Is is possibley Bleu Lavande which is from 2011? BL is a mix of blue and purple but is very difficult to photograph.  There was a cobalt blue for last season, but it was a straight blue.


----------



## Jira

Blumen said:


> No. The seller didn't send me the card. I have contacted her already. While I hope it is at least a 2007 chevre.



Do you have the mirror? That can helps us narrow it down.


----------



## Jira

beckerazaria said:


> Do any of you girls have any idea what balenciaga color this is? The seller listed it as royal blue but it looks brighter than the balenciaga royal blue and the seller said it is a bright blue? Any feedback would be appreciated!



Just saw your post in ATB. Since the metal plate has the letter P, the color is S/S 2010 Outremer.


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:


> It doesn't look bright enough to be 2010 Outremer. Is is possibley Bleu Lavande which is from 2011? BL is a mix of blue and purple but is very difficult to photograph. There was a cobalt blue for last season, but it was a straight blue.


 


Jira said:


> Just saw your post in ATB. Since the metal plate has the letter P, the color is S/S 2010 Outremer.


 Yes, it would have helped to see the metal tag.  I guess based on that, it is Outremer.


----------



## beckerazaria

Jira said:


> Just saw your post in ATB. Since the metal plate has the letter P, the color is S/S 2010 Outremer.


 


saira1214 said:


> It doesn't look bright enough to be 2010 Outremer. Is is possibley Bleu Lavande which is from 2011? BL is a mix of blue and purple but is very difficult to photograph. There was a cobalt blue for last season, but it was a straight blue.


 


saira1214 said:


> Yes, it would have helped to see the metal tag. I guess based on that, it is Outremer.


 
Thanks for the feedback and authentication!


----------



## Scarlettv

Does anyone know the color of this bbag? I was thinking outremer? TIA!


----------



## Blumen

Jira said:


> Do you have the mirror? That can helps us narrow it down.


Here it is. Thanks.


----------



## bittenbythebag

saira1214 said:
			
		

> I think it could be 2008 Ruby or 2010 Sang. It is definitely not 2009 Poupre or Sanguine. Is there a white card that comes with it or can you look at the back of the mirror for a card slit?



Back of the mirror has no card slit. Thanks!


----------



## redskater

Blumen said:


> Here it is. Thanks.



this would be a chevre bag.


----------



## bittenbythebag

Hi ladies!  I think this is a S/S 2008 Floral City.  Is it called white japonais print?  It has a slit at the back of the mirror.  Just snagged it today.


----------



## Blumen

redskater said:


> this would be a chevre bag.



Thank a lot, dear redskater. The seller said it is a 2007 chevre, while she didn't send the paper card to me. Now I am really satisfied. Thanks.


----------



## Jira

Jira said:


> Do you have the mirror? That can helps us narrow it down.





Blumen said:


> Here it is. Thanks.





redskater said:


> this would be a chevre bag.



The mirror tells us the bag was either from 2007 or S/S 2008. Can't tell you for sure it's chevre, but there's a good chance.


----------



## Blumen

Jira said:


> The mirror tells us the bag was either from 2007 or S/S 2008. Can't tell you for sure it's chevre, but there's a good chance.



Thank you, Jira. The seller said She could not find the paper card any more, while she will send me the receipt. I am still waiting for that.


----------



## bittenbythebag

Hi! What kind of leather does the 2003 Blue Jean City have?  Is it agneau or chevre?  Leather is thin, with some distressing on edges of bagand smooshy. Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

bittenbythebag said:
			
		

> Hi! What kind of leather does the 2003 Blue Jean City have?  Is it agneau or chevre?  Leather is thin, with some distressing on edges of bagand smooshy. Thanks!



Chevre


----------



## bittenbythebag

saira1214 said:
			
		

> Chevre



Good to hear that!  Thanks Saira!


----------



## ohmymiu

i just bought a balenciaga first in cuoio 

I cant seem to find this color reference anywhere on the internet
The serial number reads " N 1528 K " and 103208

Does this color exist ?
Please help 

I have attached the pictures to this post


----------



## saira1214

ohmymiu said:


> i just bought a balenciaga first in cuoio
> 
> I cant seem to find this color reference anywhere on the internet
> The serial number reads " N 1528 K " and 103208
> 
> Does this color exist ?
> Please help
> 
> I have attached the pictures to this post



I have no idea what this color is.  I may be missing something, but the silver plate doesn't seem to match with any existing color. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## PurseChick77

I found this Balenciaga bag at a local high end consignment shop. They have described it as a Balenciaga "small motorcycle bag". I asked them for the dimensions of it and from what the gave me, it seems to be the size of a First. They have it priced at $348. A good deal or no??


----------



## mere girl

Hi - K denotes it is from 2012 A/W so this will be the new season colour - cumin.



ohmymiu said:


> i just bought a balenciaga first in cuoio
> 
> I cant seem to find this color reference anywhere on the internet
> The serial number reads " N 1528 K " and 103208
> 
> Does this color exist ?
> Please help
> 
> I have attached the pictures to this post


----------



## ohmymiu

mere girl said:


> Hi - K denotes it is from 2012 A/W so this will be the new season colour - cumin.


wow thanks!

but could cumin is slighly more orange compared to this ?


----------



## saira1214

ohmymiu said:
			
		

> wow thanks!
> 
> but could cumin is slighly more orange compared to this ?



The photo does not look like Cumin. It must be a bad photo. That is why it was so hard for me to ID.


----------



## yackyquacky09

2008 is it Sky blue??


----------



## bittenbythebag

Ladies, I have a question about Balenciaga hook bag.  What year were they released, is it S/S 2006.  And in what colors did they come out.  I saw lilac, light olive, white, black, and ink.  Is there also a camel/cognac?  It seems so little are known about these bags.


----------



## saira1214

yackyquacky09 said:


> 2008 is it Sky blue??


Looks like chevre; Blue Glacier


----------



## Jira

yackyquacky09 said:


> 2008 is it Sky blue??



I'm pretty sure this is 2008 Sky Blue b/c of the lighter handle lacing.


----------



## Jira

bittenbythebag said:


> Ladies, I have a question about Balenciaga hook bag.  What year were they released, is it S/S 2006.  And in what colors did they come out.  I saw lilac, light olive, white, black, and ink.  Is there also a camel/cognac?  It seems so little are known about these bags.



Yes, the Hook did come in Cognac. Here's a pic: 

_belongs to incoralblue_


----------



## yackyquacky09

saira1214 said:


> Looks like chevre; Blue Glacier



Is the color code on the paper tag ??  I do have the paper tags.


----------



## saira1214

yackyquacky09 said:


> Is the color code on the paper tag ??  I do have the paper tags.


The paper tag will tell me the year. If it has 2008 on there then it is Sky Blue. If 2007, then Blue Glacier.


----------



## yackyquacky09

saira1214 said:


> The paper tag will tell me the year. If it has 2008 on there then it is Sky Blue. If 2007, then Blue Glacier.








thank you!!


----------



## saira1214

Jira said:


> I'm pretty sure this is 2008 Sky Blue b/c of the lighter handle lacing.


Good eye!


----------



## bittenbythebag

Hi again!  Can you please identify this bag...

Balenciaga Part time black

My question is from what year is this where it still has feet.  Very nice wrinkles on leather and back of mirror has no pocket.


----------



## bittenbythebag

Jira said:
			
		

> Yes, the Hook did come in Cognac. Here's a pic:
> 
> belongs to incoralblue



Is this a Hook GM? In cognac?  So it should be S/S 2006 right?


----------



## bittenbythebag

bittenbythebag said:
			
		

> Hi again!  Can you please identify this bag...
> 
> Balenciaga Part time black
> 
> My question is from what year is this where it still has feet.  Very nice wrinkles on leather and back of mirror has no pocket.



I made some research and PT with feet was up to SS 2008 but I'm boggled by the mirror without pocket which should start by FW 2008.  Oh well,  maybe she was a transition bag.  Bag is very smooshy.  Smooshier than the 2003 blue jean.  Maybe she was much loved.

Please correct me if I'm wrong.  And black is not so deep black, a bit ashen in color.


----------



## saira1214

bittenbythebag said:
			
		

> I made some research and PT with feet was up to SS 2008 but I'm boggled by the mirror without pocket which should start by FW 2008.  Oh well,  maybe she was a transition bag.  Bag is very smooshy.  Smooshier than the 2003 blue jean.  Maybe she was much loved.
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong.  And black is not so deep black, a bit ashen in color.



It could be Anthra then. It looks like it in the photos.


----------



## bittenbythebag

saira1214 said:
			
		

> It could be Anthra then. It looks like it in the photos.



Oh, i never thought about Anthra.  Great!  Thanks Saira!


----------



## bellapsyd

What color (eBay auction) 320971224950


----------



## saira1214

bittenbythebag said:


> Oh, i never thought about Anthra. Great! Thanks Saira!


Beautiful leather!


----------



## redskater

bittenbythebag said:


> Hi again!  Can you please identify this bag...
> 
> Balenciaga Part time black
> 
> My question is from what year is this where it still has feet.  Very nice wrinkles on leather and back of mirror has no pocket.



sorry, but this bag is a fake!


----------



## saira1214

redskater said:


> sorry, but this bag is a fake!


 Really? Oh wow!


----------



## Jira

bittenbythebag said:


> Hi again!  Can you please identify this bag...
> 
> Balenciaga Part time black
> 
> My question is from what year is this where it still has feet.  Very nice wrinkles on leather and back of mirror has no pocket.



Agree with redskater -- this bag is definitely fake.


----------



## Jira

bittenbythebag said:


> Is this a Hook GM? In cognac?  So it should be S/S 2006 right?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1848571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1848575



Yes. S/S 2006 Cognac.


----------



## Jira

bellapsyd said:


> What color (eBay auction) 320971224950



2009 Praline.


----------



## bellapsyd

^thank you


----------



## bittenbythebag

redskater said:
			
		

> sorry, but this bag is a fake!






			
				saira1214 said:
			
		

> Really? Oh wow!






			
				Jira said:
			
		

> Agree with redskater -- this bag is definitely fake.



Wow!  A pity it has nice wrinkled leather.  Can anyone please enlighten me why, so I won't make the same mistakes again.  Maybe PM me if discussing this openly is not allowed.  I know saying this in public may educate fakers but please, I am a bbag consumer here and would appreciate any help.  Thank you!


----------



## bittenbythebag

Jira said:
			
		

> Yes. S/S 2006 Cognac.



Cognac is such a chameleon color. Sometimes it looks orange and at times a deep brown.  Well, I guess all bAlenciaga leather are chameleons.  Thanks Jira!


----------



## chynxi_a

I don't know if anyone could actually identify this pic. Saw it on a blog and asked but no reply back.


----------



## bellapsyd

Jira said:
			
		

> 2009 Praline.



It almost looks pink? Does praline morph like that? Or is it color transfer?


----------



## Jira

bellapsyd said:


> It almost looks pink? Does praline morph like that? Or is it color transfer?



It does look a bit discolored. I think it's due to wear as well as how the bag was photographed.


----------



## pinksweety

Can someone help me to identify this clutch? i can't find this style in TPF... Thanks!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I'm new to the Bal-world, so I apologize if I'm misposting  

I've fallen deeeeply in love with the beautiful Envelope Clutch, but I would love it in cassis. Do you know if it has been made it in that color before? When will the new colors come out?

Another red-ish color would be great as well, as long as it is not with the GH.


----------



## saira1214

COPENHAGEN said:


> I'm new to the Bal-world, so I apologize if I'm misposting
> 
> I've fallen deeeeply in love with the beautiful Envelope Clutch, but I would love it in cassis. Do you know if it has been made it in that color before? When will the new colors come out?
> 
> Another red-ish color would be great as well, as long as it is not with the GH.


 I think this is available in Casis.  There is also mini giant hardware which is smaller than the typical giant hardware.  This also may be a consideration for you as well. The mini giant hardware started on 2012 bags.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

saira1214 said:


> I think this is available in Casis.  There is also mini giant hardware which is smaller than the typical giant hardware.  This also may be a consideration for you as well. The mini giant hardware started on 2012 bags.


Really? I can't see it on the official Balenciaga site... I've checked Net a porter and Mytheresa without luck too.

Mini giant is beautiful, but it doesn't have tassels like this one, right? 

Thanks for your reply, btw! It's great to have some experts helping out


----------



## saira1214

COPENHAGEN said:


> Really? I can't see it on the official Balenciaga site... I've checked Net a porter and Mytheresa without luck too.
> 
> Mini giant is beautiful, but it doesn't have tassels like this one, right?
> 
> Thanks for your reply, btw! It's great to have some experts helping out


 Where are you located? The official Bal site does not always have all offerings.  Maybe Net a porter and Mytheresa did not order this style and color.  If I know your location, I will be able to suggest some other stores. I think Barneys carries the regular hardware envelope, you can try there.  There is also HG Bags which may have a pre-order for this style and color.   The mini giant hardware does not have tassels, you are correct.


----------



## chiyome32

pls help me identify this bag..
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...66359681.40682.100004006747374&type=3&theater


----------



## COPENHAGEN

saira1214 said:


> Where are you located? The official Bal site does not always have all offerings.  Maybe Net a porter and Mytheresa did not order this style and color.  If I know your location, I will be able to suggest some other stores. I think Barneys carries the regular hardware envelope, you can try there.  There is also HG Bags which may have a pre-order for this style and color.   The mini giant hardware does not have tassels, you are correct.


I'm from Scandinavia, Denmark. So I'm looking at their European section, naturally - it could be the reason for sure. If you have other suggestions it would be must appreciated  Preferably within Europe.

I've just checked Browns, and they have the GH in burgundy, which is also a great color, but I'm really into the first one I posted with the tassels...


----------



## Lvgirl71

saira1214 said:
			
		

> I think this is available in Casis.  There is also mini giant hardware which is smaller than the typical giant hardware.  This also may be a consideration for you as well. The mini giant hardware started on 2012 bags.



Yes it is available, Hgbagsonline has it and it was a great price on Sale!!


----------



## redskater

chiyome32 said:


> pls help me identify this bag..
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...66359681.40682.100004006747374&type=3&theater



sorry, it is a fake.


----------



## saira1214

pinksweety said:


> Can someone help me to identify this clutch? i can't find this style in TPF... Thanks!


I have never seen this style before. It may be new.  Sorry.


----------



## saira1214

chynxi_a said:


> I don't know if anyone could actually identify this pic. Saw it on a blog and asked but no reply back.


It is hard for me to ID because of the angle and the color of the photo is off. Sorry.


----------



## lindsay0o0

amazing


----------



## pinksweety

saira1214 said:


> I have never seen this style before. It may be new.  Sorry.



Thanks!


----------



## Opaline

Hi! Could you help me to indentify the colour of this bag?

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

The seller says she bought it in 2010.


----------



## aprillsrin

Hello,

Color and year of this?  Thank you so much!


----------



## kizmit

Hi ladies,
can you tell me what color this wallet is?  I received it as "papyrus" but it looks more beige/taupe--like sahara!?
The photos make it look lighter than it is.
thanks!!


----------



## saira1214

aprillsrin said:


> Hello,
> 
> Color and year of this? Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 1853158


 Hi, the color in these photos seems a bit off, but it looks like it can be Champagne from 2010, I believe. Otherwise, it could be Sahara.


----------



## rycechica1016

hi, please identify color and year. seller doesn't know. she described it to me as dark chocolate brown. is it castagna? thanks! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...WH_Handbags&hash=item2c67c305ca#ht_1125wt_922


----------



## tinad2004

I need your help once again Ladies - purchased this PT and the seller referred to it as royal blue and said she got it in 2009 - it is a day time pic so that's the actual color although u can see it faded a bit


----------



## aprillsrin

saira1214 said:


> Hi, the color in these photos seems a bit off, but it looks like it can be Champagne from 2010, I believe. Otherwise, it could be Sahara.



Thank You! the pic seems yellow-ish.  I think it's Champagne too.


----------



## saira1214

tinad2004 said:


> I need your help once again Ladies - purchased this PT and the seller referred to it as royal blue and said she got it in 2009 - it is a day time pic so that's the actual color although u can see it faded a bit


If she got it in 09, it is likely Electric Blue from 08.


----------



## saira1214

kizmit said:


> Hi ladies,
> can you tell me what color this wallet is?  I received it as "papyrus" but it looks more beige/taupe--like sahara!?
> The photos make it look lighter than it is.
> thanks!!



The photos make it look very light. It is definitely not papyrus.  Is it new? It can be Latte.


----------



## saira1214

rycechica1016 said:


> hi, please identify color and year. seller doesn't know. she described it to me as dark chocolate brown. is it castagna? thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...WH_Handbags&hash=item2c67c305ca#ht_1125wt_922


Does the owner have the tags? It could be 2008 or 2009 Charbon.


----------



## rycechica1016

saira1214 said:
			
		

> Does the owner have the tags? It could be 2008 or 2009 Charbon.



thanks saira! unfortunately the seller is out of town for the labor day weekend. she doesnt remember what year she got it from. not sure if she has the year card too.;-(  thanks so much. im probably gonna pass on this cuz she's gonna be back by the time her auction ends and cant provide more pics for authentication by then.


----------



## tinad2004

saira1214 said:


> If she got it in 09, it is likely Electric Blue from 08.



thank youu!!


----------



## kizmit

Originally Posted by kizmit View Post
Hi ladies,
can you tell me what color this wallet is? I received it as "papyrus" but it looks more beige/taupe--like sahara!?
The photos make it look lighter than it is.
thanks!!

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/...h_IMG_5107.jpg
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/...h_IMG_5109.jpg
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/...h_IMG_5110.jpg
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/...h_IMG_5111.jpg
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/...h_IMG_5112.jpg
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/...h_IMG_5113.jpg
http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/...h_IMG_5114.jpg







saira1214 said:


> The photos make it look very light. It is definitely not papyrus.  Is it new? It can be Latte.


I believe it is from 2007 or 2008--which leaves me with Sahara (2008), Natural (2007), oatmeal/mastic (2007) or sandstone (2007).  It is more taupe/beige IRL.  ???


----------



## saira1214

kizmit said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by kizmit View Post
> Hi ladies,
> can you tell me what color this wallet is? I received it as "papyrus" but it looks more beige/taupe--like sahara!?
> The photos make it look lighter than it is.
> thanks!!
> 
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/...h_IMG_5107.jpg
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/...h_IMG_5109.jpg
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/...h_IMG_5110.jpg
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/...h_IMG_5111.jpg
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/...h_IMG_5112.jpg
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/...h_IMG_5113.jpg
> http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/...h_IMG_5114.jpg
> 
> I believe it is from 2007 or 2008--which leaves me with Sahara (2008), Natural (2007), oatmeal/mastic (2007) or sandstone (2007).  It is more taupe/beige IRL.  ???



Do you have the paper tag? What leads you to believe it is 07 or 08? I don't think it is Sahara, they had yellow undertones. I think Natural is more ivory.


----------



## kizmit

saira1214 said:


> Do you have the paper tag? What leads you to believe it is 07 or 08? I don't think it is Sahara, they had yellow undertones. I think Natural is more ivory.


They woman I purchased it from said she had purchased it 6 years ago.
Can't figure this one out!  No paper tags  :<


----------



## Ilovemiau

Hello

What Color &year of this bag? Any ideas Ladies? 

Seller says its from 2 years ago. 

Thanks


----------



## Ilovemiau

Ilovemiau said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> What Color &year of this bag? Any ideas Ladies?
> 
> Seller says its from 2 years ago.
> 
> Thanks



Is this Grenadine or Sorbet?


----------



## bittenbythebag

Ilovemiau said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> What Color &year of this bag? Any ideas Ladies?
> 
> Seller says its from 2 years ago.
> 
> Thanks



If from 2010, then its a sorbet.  If its last year 2011 then its a grenadine.  Maybe you can ask for more photos at natural light.  Im not familiar with sorbet to rule it out but it looks quite like grenad to


----------



## saira1214

Ilovemiau said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> What Color &year of this bag? Any ideas Ladies?
> 
> Seller says its from 2 years ago.
> 
> Thanks



Its grenadine.


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:
			
		

> The photos make it look very light. It is definitely not papyrus.  Is it new? It can be Latte.



It's likely 07 natural.


----------



## kizmit

saira1214 said:


> It's likely 07 natural.


Thank you!!


----------



## Ilovemiau

saira1214 said:
			
		

> Its grenadine.



Thanks sweetie.


----------



## nygarcia1105

may i ask what shade of pink this is?

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/200815415808..._samihi=&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Jira

nygarcia1105 said:


> may i ask what shade of pink this is?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/200815415808..._samihi=&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



Looks like 2008 Pale Magenta.


----------



## nygarcia1105

Jira said:


> Looks like 2008 Pale Magenta.



Thanks jira!!!!!


----------



## beibi

hi girls. need some help on identifying this bag. it's a Brown Balenciaga City GGH bought it from a private seller told me she bought it 2 yrs. ago but doesn't know if it's a from the 2010 collection or from a much older one. hope you can help me girls. much love and many many thanks in advance.


----------



## saira1214

beibi said:
			
		

> hi girls. need some help on identifying this bag. it's a Brown Balenciaga City GGH bought it from a private seller told me she bought it 2 yrs. ago but doesn't know if it's a from the 2010 collection or from a much older one. hope you can help me girls. much love and many many thanks in advance.



Chataigne


----------



## Ilovemiau

Hi Ladies

Can somebody Look at this bag for me. 

Year and Color would be interesting. Is this a work bag? Or a City ? Or any other Model? Size 45 cm x27 cm x 16 cm 

She says its from 2/3 years ago Anthrazite?

Link: 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/190723047876...om=R40&_nkw=190723047876&_rdc=1#ht_1412wt_948


Thanks for your help


----------



## avia

Ilovemiau said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can somebody Look at this bag for me.
> 
> Year and Color would be interesting. Is this a work bag? Or a City ? Or any other Model? Size 45 cm x27 cm x 16 cm
> 
> She says its from 2/3 years ago Anthrazite?
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/190723047876...om=R40&_nkw=190723047876&_rdc=1#ht_1412wt_948
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help



Its a Work!


----------



## saira1214

Ilovemiau said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can somebody Look at this bag for me.
> 
> Year and Color would be interesting. Is this a work bag? Or a City ? Or any other Model? Size 45 cm x27 cm x 16 cm
> 
> She says its from 2/3 years ago Anthrazite?
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/190723047876?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.de%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D190723047876%26_rdc%3D1#ht_1412wt_948
> 
> Thanks for your help



Yes, anthra.


----------



## Ilovemiau

avia said:
			
		

> Its a Work!



Thanks avia . I habe a stupid question does the work bags come with mirror & Longstraps Too? I dont have any work bags.


----------



## Ilovemiau

saira1214 said:
			
		

> Yes, anthra.



Thanks saira1214. I Hope its a nice Color. I Never saw it in al live.  i asked it sec ago dös work bags come with Long Straps & mirrors. I Never Bought a work


----------



## avia

Ilovemiau said:


> Thanks avia . I habe a stupid question does the work bags come with mirror & Longstraps Too? I dont have any work bags.


U are welcome!Work comes with the mirror and no strap!


----------



## Ilovemiau

avia said:
			
		

> U are welcome!Work comes with the mirror and no strap!



Thanks. Good to know.  i appreciate your help.


----------



## CamilaJ

Hi, Can someone help me to identify this bag? 

http://www.glam4you.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/VERDER13.jpg

...and this color? http://www.garotasestupidas.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/tshirtlulys.jpg 

=)


----------



## rx4dsoul

Please help me ID the color 
Bleu cobalt? 
(came without the leather swatch/tag)


----------



## saira1214

rx4dsoul said:


> Please help me ID the color
> Bleu cobalt?
> (came without the leather swatch/tag)


 Looks like Blue Roi to me.


----------



## saira1214

rx4dsoul said:


> Please help me ID the color
> Bleu cobalt?
> (came without the leather swatch/tag)


 


saira1214 said:


> Looks like Blue Roi to me.


 I will correct myself and say that is Bleu cobalt.  Congratulations, it is gorgeous!


----------



## stephme

Hi, please help me identify this color!
It seems like metallic to me but I couldn't find any info. about this color. 
The leather seems kind of dry..or is the color peeling off?
Did Balenciaga ever make this color? thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/32097267069...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_2668wt_891


----------



## rx4dsoul

saira1214 said:
			
		

> Bleu cobalt.  Congratulations, it is gorgeous!



Thank you Saira! :hug:


----------



## Jira

CamilaJ said:


> Hi, Can someone help me to identify this bag?
> 
> http://www.glam4you.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/VERDER13.jpg
> 
> ...and this color? http://www.garotasestupidas.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/tshirtlulys.jpg
> 
> =)



1. First bag looks like a 2009 Raisin City. 
2. Color of the second bag looks like 2011 Papyrus, but I'm not sure. Please wait for another opinion.


----------



## saira1214

CamilaJ said:


> Hi, Can someone help me to identify this bag?
> 
> http://www.glam4you.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/VERDER13.jpg
> 
> ...and this color? http://www.garotasestupidas.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/tshirtlulys.jpg
> 
> =)


The second bag is Gris Povire. Looks like a town or velo.


----------



## CamilaJ

saira1214 said:


> The second bag is Gris Povire. Looks like a town or velo.





Jira said:


> 1. First bag looks like a 2009 Raisin City.
> 2. Color of the second bag looks like 2011 Papyrus, but I'm not sure. Please wait for another opinion.




Thank you! =)


----------



## CoachCruiser

Hi there,

Can someone help me identify the name, year, etc of this bag? Thank you so much!!


----------



## Jira

CoachCruiser said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can someone help me identify the name, year, etc of this bag? Thank you so much!!



Tough to tell in this lighting. Do you have any more pictures?


----------



## CoachCruiser

Jira said:


> Tough to tell in this lighting. Do you have any more pictures?


 
Hi there, Jira...thank you so much for responding.  I'm attaching a few more pics. I'm thinking it's the "Day" bag, but am not sure...and would appreciate any corrections, info on color, year, anything. Bought it from a consignment shop and just love it, but I'm curious! Thanks again!


----------



## saira1214

CoachCruiser said:


> Hi there, Jira...thank you so much for responding.  I'm attaching a few more pics. I'm thinking it's the "Day" bag, but am not sure...and would appreciate any corrections, info on color, year, anything. Bought it from a consignment shop and just love it, but I'm curious! Thanks again!


 It is definitely a Day bag.  It could be 09 Tempete or 11 Ardoise. Sometimes those are difficult for me to differentiate. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## ieweuyhs

CoachCruiser said:


> Hi there, Jira...thank you so much for responding.  I'm attaching a few more pics. I'm thinking it's the "Day" bag, but am not sure...and would appreciate any corrections, info on color, year, anything. Bought it from a consignment shop and just love it, but I'm curious! Thanks again!





saira1214 said:


> It is definitely a Day bag.  It could be 09 Tempete or 11 Ardoise. Sometimes those are difficult for me to differentiate. Maybe someone else can chime in.



I think it's 2009 Tempete... Something about the extremely smooth leather - my Tempete's like that too.

The metal plate inside would be helpful to deciphering the year of the bag.


----------



## CoachCruiser

saira1214 said:


> It is definitely a Day bag. It could be 09 Tempete or 11 Ardoise. Sometimes those are difficult for me to differentiate. Maybe someone else can chime in.


 
Thank you!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

ieweuyhs said:


> I think it's 2009 Tempete... Something about the extremely smooth leather - my Tempete's like that too.
> 
> The metal plate inside would be helpful to deciphering the year of the bag.


 
Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

ieweuyhs said:


> I think it's 2009 Tempete... Something about the extremely smooth leather - my Tempete's like that too.
> 
> The metal plate inside would be helpful to deciphering the year of the bag.


 


CoachCruiser said:


> Thank you!


 The day doesn't have a metal tag on the inside.  If the seller has the white card, that will tell you the year.


----------



## CoachCruiser

saira1214 said:


> The day doesn't have a metal tag on the inside. If the seller has the white card, that will tell you the year.


 
Unfortunately, there isn't a white card anymore...but I did some research online and I think it looks most like the Tempete, too. Thank you everyone for your help!


----------



## dyyong

ladies, please help me out what color is this Bbag? TIA!!
sorry, it's twiggy and the mirror have no pocket.


----------



## nygarcia1105

can you please identify the color and year of this balenciaga day?

thank you.

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/200819345471..._samihi=&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## saira1214

dyyong said:


> ladies, please help me out what color is this Bbag? TIA!!
> sorry, it's twiggy and the mirror have no pocket.


Looks like it has faded a bit.  09 Pommier


----------



## saira1214

nygarcia1105 said:


> can you please identify the color and year of this balenciaga day?
> 
> thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/200819345471..._samihi=&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


Maybe 08 Bubblegum? I'm not sure; hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## dyyong

saira1214 said:


> Looks like it has faded a bit.  09 Pommier



thank you!


----------



## Jira

nygarcia1105 said:


> can you please identify the color and year of this balenciaga day?
> 
> thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/200819345471..._samihi=&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



Agree with saira that it's 2008 Bubblegum.


----------



## bebe19

gigi615 said:


> *Girls....*
> *please help me identify this Balenciaga bag!*
> 
> 
> *Okay, you guys are going to die when you see this bag!*
> 
> *All these years my mom has been telling me she had this amazing "vintage" Balenciaga bag in her storage (which she never goes to)...*
> 
> *I've never paid any attention even though we've been collecting all the recent years bags in an array of colors..  *
> *anyway, she finally gave me the bag and boy I was DEFINITELY missing out!  *
> 
> *I can either try and sell it on ebay or keep it all for myself.. but, I'm too scared to use it.. ..it's too gorgeous! This belongs in a B bag museum.*
> 
> *Here are the details..*
> *it's definitely not a first bag because it doesn't have the O rings on each side and no strap.. *
> 
> *It's more like a "city" bag would be back in the day just not as big....but, much bigger than the first..*
> 
> *It's got the same tassled zip front (deep front pocket), inside sewn on leather patch with*
> *Le Dix (first line)*
> *Balenciaga (second line)*
> *Paris (third line)*
> *in gold, made in the softest most melt in your hands buttery leather you'll ever feel.. *
> *It's dark chocolate brown, flat brass, tassled sides (they hang the way the tassles would on todays city bag)*
> *and a magnetic snap closure!!!.... please someone identify this Le Dix bag!*
> 
> *My mom says she has the receipt, original tags and even the original dustbag, but of course somewhere in storage (not with the bag)....unfortunately...*
> 
> *She bought it at Barneys NY on her trip to NYC in late 2000...she remembers it was fall either sept, oct or nov..?? and they were very limited...first season?? has to be..but, what model..le dix??*
> 
> *Someone, anyone help.. I'd love to know what style this was called... *
> *I'll post pics...*


Where's the photo?


----------



## nygarcia1105

Jira said:


> Agree with saira that it's 2008 Bubblegum.



Thanks very much!!!!


----------



## nygarcia1105

saira1214 said:


> Maybe 08 Bubblegum? I'm not sure; hopefully someone else will chime in.




Thanks very much!!!!


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Curious to know what year this is and what style if anyone knows.  TIA!


----------



## Jira

BonVoyageBaby said:


> Curious to know what year this is and what style if anyone knows.  TIA!



2005 Denim Box.


----------



## tinad2004

i know this is a City - but does anyone know the exact name and when it came out? Woven? thanks so much guys!


----------



## stephme

Hi, did bal ever make this color?
I've been searching for hours and couldn't find any info on this one...
Could you please identify the color/year of this? Thanks


----------



## saira1214

tinad2004 said:
			
		

> i know this is a City - but does anyone know the exact name and when it came out? Woven? thanks so much guys!



It is the lattice city. I can't remember when it came out though.


----------



## saira1214

stephme said:
			
		

> Hi, did bal ever make this color?
> I've been searching for hours and couldn't find any info on this one...
> Could you please identify the color/year of this? Thanks



This looks very dirty and faded so it is hard to ID.


----------



## stephme

saira1214 said:


> This looks very dirty and faded so it is hard to ID.



Thanks for your reply!
They say it's metallic & has a silver/gold color and the rustiness of the color is the original design..But I never recall bal making this color...or is this a limited edition? 
Here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320972670694?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
could you plz check? thanks


----------



## tinad2004

saira1214 said:


> It is the lattice city. I can't remember when it came out though.



awesome thanks so much!


----------



## lvsweetness

does anyone know which brown this might be and what year? thanks

the listing has ended, but pictures should still be there

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330795801318?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## xtina2012

gigi615 said:


> *pics!!*


This is a great bag!


----------



## rycechica1016

please identify year and color. looks magenta to me. i asked seller if this is magenta 05 and she said yes but when she sent me additional photos, i noticed the year card says 2011 and the price tag is $1345. tia!


----------



## Jira

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 1879340
> 
> 
> please identify year and color. looks magenta to me. i asked seller if this is magenta 05 and she said yes but when she sent me additional photos, i noticed the year card says 2011 and the price tag is $1345. tia!
> 
> View attachment 1879341



Please post a picture of the metal plate on the inside tag. That will tell us the year/season and color.


----------



## Jira

lvsweetness said:


> does anyone know which brown this might be and what year? thanks
> 
> the listing has ended, but pictures should still be there
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330795801318?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Looks like 2009 Charbon.


----------



## saira1214

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 1879340
> 
> 
> please identify year and color. looks magenta to me. i asked seller if this is magenta 05 and she said yes but when she sent me additional photos, i noticed the year card says 2011 and the price tag is $1345. tia!
> 
> View attachment 1879341


 It does look like 05 Magenta, but the seller may have mixed up the cards. Yes, the metal plate inside will tell us definitively what color it is.


----------



## ionaa123

Hi Ladies,
Purchased this what I think is the Balenciaga boxy whistle bacon bag, does anyone know year or colour, my battery went dead while taking piks but the leather tag states 168035 497717. Don't know if this helps, I think it could be 2006/7

Thanks in avance


----------



## rycechica1016

Jira said:
			
		

> Please post a picture of the metal plate on the inside tag. That will tell us the year/season and color.








thanks jira and saira! here's the metal plate. seller dint include the back of it. pls lmk if u need that too. thanks again!


----------



## saira1214

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 1879884
> 
> 
> thanks jira and saira! here's the metal plate. seller dint include the back of it. pls lmk if u need that too. thanks again!


 Ok, I kind of thought this before, but wasn't sure.  The color is Amethyst and is from 2008.


----------



## saira1214

stephme said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> They say it's metallic & has a silver/gold color and the rustiness of the color is the original design..But I never recall bal making this color...or is this a limited edition?
> Here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320972670694?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> could you plz check? thanks


 This is a "stardust" bag.  Not the ones from 2010 which were metallic suede/leather. I forgot what year this color came out, but it was pre-2010.


----------



## unoma

Please help me identify this colour.


----------



## saira1214

unoma said:


> Please help me identify this colour.


 2011 Grenadine Velo.


----------



## rycechica1016

saira1214 said:
			
		

> Ok, I kind of thought this before, but wasn't sure.  The color is Amethyst and is from 2008.



thanks again saira!  tc.


----------



## unoma

saira1214 said:


> 2011 Grenadine Velo.



Thank you very much.
It would be my first Velo bag.
I am not sure if i can make it work. Please what do you think?
Is Grenadine a hard colour to dress down with?
And is Grenadine a family colour of pink or red?


----------



## unoma

Please help me identify this style and year and colour


----------



## ionaa123

ionaa123 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Purchased this what I think is the Balenciaga boxy whistle bacon bag, does anyone know year or colour, my battery went dead while taking piks but the leather tag states 168035 497717. Don't know if this helps, I think it could be 2006/7
> 
> Thanks in avance



A little bump if anyone can help? Piks are on last page x


----------



## saira1214

unoma said:


> Please help me identify this style and year and colour


 The lighting makes it hard to tell, but it could be an Anthracite or Gris Tarmac Velo.


----------



## saira1214

unoma said:


> Thank you very much.
> It would be my first Velo bag.
> I am not sure if i can make it work. Please what do you think?
> Is Grenadine a hard colour to dress down with?
> And is Grenadine a family colour of pink or red?


 Grenadine is pink and it is a lightish/medium pink.  It is up to you, but I do not really wear pink bags.


----------



## Caramelita

Can someone identify this bag for me?


----------



## saira1214

Caramelita said:
			
		

> Can someone identify this bag for me?



Glycine first


----------



## Karianne

Can someone please identify this handbag?


----------



## Jira

Karianne said:


> Can someone please identify this handbag?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884675



Looks like a black suede City.


----------



## Caramelita

Is Gisele's and Sienna's bag the same as this one?


----------



## saira1214

Caramelita said:
			
		

> Is Gisele's and Sienna's bag the same as this one?



It's the same as Sienna's. Gisele has a black first with pewter hardware.


----------



## mrs.JC

Removed because I identified the bag already.  Apologies!


----------



## NorwayMD

Please help me identify this year, style and colour. She bought in la in 08. No receipt. Lovelove the color, but I don't know if I should buy this or a brand new. How does the leather looks to you guys? Could this be truffle 07? Many thanks


----------



## resalestar

Also, here's a Youtube link which shows this bag in full detail. TIA for any info about the style & authenticity. (btw, the handles look like they were shabbily repaired)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8wYQve5TIE


----------



## saira1214

resalestar said:


> Also, here's a Youtube link which shows this bag in full detail. TIA for any info about the style & authenticity. (btw, the handles look like they were shabbily repaired)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8wYQve5TIE


 I think this style is called Parachute. I'm not entirely sure so maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## Caramelita

http://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Chevre-Weekender-Caramel--26369

What year is this from? Is it 2005?


----------



## saira1214

caramelita said:


> http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-weekender-caramel--26369
> 
> what year is this from? Is it 2005?


 2005.


----------



## Caramelita

saira1214 said:


> 2005.



Thank you


----------



## edgy

hii, what color is this velo?


----------



## saira1214

edgy said:
			
		

> hii, what color is this velo?



Your picture isn't showing up.


----------



## NorwayMD

What color is this gorgy bal (and year)? Thanks!


----------



## edgy

ops sorry, i attached it


saira1214 said:


> Your picture isn't showing up.


----------



## saira1214

NorwayMD said:
			
		

> What color is this gorgy bal (and year)? Thanks!



Sahara


----------



## saira1214

edgy said:
			
		

> ops sorry, i attached it



Castagna


----------



## edgy

saira1214 said:


> Castagna



thank you


----------



## NorwayMD

saira1214 said:


> Sahara


BIG thanks to you, highly appreciated


----------



## kizmit

Hi Ladies,
can anyone tell me what color this bag may be?
I was told the bag was from 2008--but that was a guess.
thanks!!


----------



## saira1214

kizmit said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> can anyone tell me what color this bag may be?
> I was told the bag was from 2008--but that was a guess.
> thanks!!



What makes the seller think that it is from 08? Does she have a photo of the back of the mirror? It looks like 09 Chataigne to me.


----------



## kizmit

Hi,
I'm sorry I couldn't figure out how to quote the above message!
anyhow, the mirror has a pocket!
She called a department store and "they told her it was from 2008"!


----------



## saira1214

kizmit said:


> Hi,
> I'm sorry I couldn't figure out how to quote the above message!
> anyhow, the mirror has a pocket!
> She called a department store and "they told her it was from 2008"!


 No worries, browns are hard to identify.  It is likely Charbon from 2008 then.  Does she have the white tags that come with the bag?


----------



## kizmit

Thank you!!


----------



## Indiana

saira1214 said:


> No worries, browns are hard to identify. It is likely Charbon from 2008 then. Does she have the white tags that come with the bag?


 

Just my opinion, but it looks much "browner" than my '09 Charbons...


----------



## saira1214

Indiana said:


> Just my opinion, but it looks much "browner" than my '09 Charbons...


Yes, the 09 Charbon is a very dark brown, almost black.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Are these City bags? I'm wondering bc I'm looking for a Bal I can carry on the shoulders and they look quite nice


----------



## scoobiesmomma

COPENHAGEN said:


> Are these City bags? I'm wondering bc I'm looking for a Bal I can carry on the shoulders and they look quite nice
> 
> View attachment 1902010
> View attachment 1902011



The grey colored bag is a Work and the Black GGH is a Part Time.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

scoobiesmomma said:


> The grey colored bag is a Work and the Black GGH is a Part Time.


Thank you! Guess I was totally of on those 

I wonder if a City can be carried like that?


----------



## kalexachu

Can someone tell me the colour and year of this Bal?

the seller told me she purchased it new in november 2011

http://imageshack.us/a/img542/1916/dscf6304medium.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img96/9945/dscf63062medium.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img577/2425/kuma005.png


I hope the links work!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jira

kalexachu said:


> Can someone tell me the colour and year of this Bal?
> 
> the seller told me she purchased it new in november 2011
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img542/1916/dscf6304medium.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img96/9945/dscf63062medium.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img577/2425/kuma005.png
> 
> 
> I hope the links work!
> 
> Thanks in advance



Looks like 2009 Pourpre.


----------



## cbarrus

kizmit said:


> Hi Ladies,
> can anyone tell me what color this bag may be?
> I was told the bag was from 2008--but that was a guess.
> thanks!!



Pretty sure this is '07 Mogano from your pictures.  Department stores are notorious for not knowing colors (or years for that matter) or keeping up with season cards. This bag could certainly have been sold in '08


----------



## Martsina

Hello!!! 
I have purchased a Balenciaga city black rggh online 

Do you know what's the year??

THank you sooo much


----------



## cbarrus

Martsina said:


> Hello!!!
> I have purchased a Balenciaga city black rggh online
> 
> Do you know what's the year??
> 
> THank you sooo much



You need to post your pictures here for others to take a look.  However, if this is the bag you posted on the AT thread, my guess is 2010.  It is not any older than that because of the back of the tag, and I can't remember if Bal made rggh in 2011. They stopped making rggh in 2012 and replaced it with mini giant hardware (but not gold).


----------



## Martsina

cbarrus said:


> You need to post your pictures here for others to take a look.  However, if this is the bag you posted on the AT thread, my guess is 2010.  It is not any older than that because of the back of the tag, and I can't remember if Bal made rggh in 2011. They stopped making rggh in 2012 and replaced it with mini giant hardware (but not gold).



Bal made rggh in 2011! I've a velo vert menthe rggh of that year! 
So it could be 2010-2011 
thank you!


----------



## cbarrus

Martsina said:


> Bal made rggh in 2011! I've a velo vert menthe rggh of that year!
> So it could be 2010-2011
> thank you!


 
Yes - and I was thinking of just gold not rosegold, lol.  But, your bag is no older than 2010 for sure if it is the bag you posted on the AT thread


----------



## Butterfly060207

Hi,

Could someone please tell me the colour of this coin purse and maybe the year too?  Thanking all in advance.

http://s703.photobucket.com/albums/ww31/Butterfly060207/Balenciaga coin purse/

kind regards,
Butterfly060207


----------



## Jira

Butterfly060207 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please tell me the colour of this coin purse and maybe the year too?  Thanking all in advance.
> 
> http://s703.photobucket.com/albums/ww31/Butterfly060207/Balenciaga coin purse/
> 
> kind regards,
> Butterfly060207



2007 Truffle.


----------



## jannasmom

Hi,

Can someone please help me identify the color of this Balenciaga city bag? The seller said she's had this for more than 3 years.

I am not sure if the bag is just really faded black or if there was really a color like this 3 years ago (maybe anthracite?).

Thanks!


----------



## Butterfly060207

Jira said:


> 2007 Truffle.



Thanks a bunch Jira for your help - just thankful that you ladies are there to help us out.  

kind regards,
Butterfly060207


----------



## cbarrus

jannasmom said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please help me identify the color of this Balenciaga city bag? The seller said she's had this for more than 3 years.
> 
> I am not sure if the bag is just really faded black or if there was really a color like this 3 years ago (maybe anthracite?).
> 
> Thanks!



Do you have a picture of the metal tag?  Also, I would make sure you put all the required pictures it the "authenticate this" thread to be sure about the bag if you are going to purchase (if you haven't already done that).  I don't think this is anthracite and may be a faded black, but the metal tag would tell us the year to help narrow it down.


----------



## saira1214

jannasmom said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please help me identify the color of this Balenciaga city bag? The seller said she's had this for more than 3 years.
> 
> I am not sure if the bag is just really faded black or if there was really a color like this 3 years ago (maybe anthracite?).
> 
> Thanks!



This looks like Anthra to me. Does she have a pic of the back of the mirror? The metal tag will also help with the year but black comes out every season and anthra from 07-12 f/w


----------



## jannasmom

cbarrus said:


> Do you have a picture of the metal tag?  Also, I would make sure you put all the required pictures it the "authenticate this" thread to be sure about the bag if you are going to purchase (if you haven't already done that).  I don't think this is anthracite and may be a faded black, but the metal tag would tell us the year to help narrow it down.





saira1214 said:


> This looks like Anthra to me. Does she have a pic of the back of the mirror? The metal tag will also help with the year but black comes out every season and anthra from 07-12 f/w



Thanks cbarrus and saira1214!

The bag does not have a metal tag. It has a leather tag and the number on the back of the tag is 115748 502752.  The picture sent to me does not show the numbers clearly so I just asked the seller for the number.


----------



## cbarrus

jannasmom said:


> Thanks cbarrus and saira1214!
> 
> The bag does not have a metal tag. It has a leather tag and the number on the back of the tag is 115748 502752.  The picture sent to me does not show the numbers clearly so I just asked the seller for the number.



The only City bags (leather not suede) without a metal tag in the last three years were in 2009 and the bag came with a bonus planet (boobie).  I can't remember if these were just black or in other colors, but I only remember black. Maybe someone else will remember.  And, looking at it again, it could be anthra.  Do you have any other pictures you can post?


----------



## saira1214

cbarrus said:


> The only City bags (leather not suede) without a metal tag in the last three years were in *2009 and the bag came with a bonus planet (boobie). I can't remember if these were just black* or in other colors, but I only remember black. Maybe someone else will remember. And, looking at it again, it could be anthra. Do you have any other pictures you can post?


 You are right. It really does look like Anthra, so if it is authentic, it must be a faded black.


----------



## ArabConfashions

I found these pictures on a blog just wondering if they even were Balenciaga because i've never seen anything like them and i think they look cool!

It's like a Dolce and Gabbana Miss Sicily meets Balenciaga!


If it is Balenciaga then would someone be so kind as to tell me what model?

Thanks!!


----------



## jannasmom

cbarrus said:


> The only City bags (leather not suede) without a metal tag in the last three years were in 2009 and the bag came with a bonus planet (boobie).  I can't remember if these were just black or in other colors, but I only remember black. Maybe someone else will remember.  And, looking at it again, it could be anthra.  Do you have any other pictures you can post?





saira1214 said:


> You are right. It really does look like Anthra, so if it is authentic, it must be a faded black.



Thanks again!    I'll be meeting the seller this Saturday so I could check out the bag. Hope it is not too faded just like in the picture.


----------



## Nomii

Hi guys. I found this bag on eBay and I was wondering if you know the details about this. 

cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=140695521268

I know that listing is a fake. I would like to find that same bag but of course, authentic one. Thank you so much!


----------



## Nomii

Oh if the link does not work, here is better link 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140695521268?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## shek2r

ww


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Nomii, the one you are looking for is an Envelope Clutch with giant hardware. Check it out on Balenciagas own website.


----------



## lillianju

can anyone pls tell me what color this is, name tag says from year 2008:


----------



## onespecialk

Hi there everyone I am new here,

Can someone help me authenticate this Balenciaga Rouge Twiggy??
Please and thank you.

http://www.facebook.com/ajax/messag...71844682&ext=1350105145&hash=AQAZ3DzYpChzSvnL
http://www.facebook.com/ajax/messag...86972831&ext=1350105145&hash=AQD99HBeU5KwFCf8
http://www.facebook.com/ajax/messag...50879804&ext=1350105145&hash=AQB3U6ONA2hB8AAc
http://www.facebook.com/ajax/messag...44194742&ext=1350105145&hash=AQDHwGsy9RzxZ_Qx
http://www.facebook.com/ajax/messag...94862944&ext=1350105145&hash=AQBDeUNC5yYFy-z3
http://www.facebook.com/ajax/messag...54568575&ext=1350105145&hash=AQD1Ni9FBjy3MOLM


----------



## saira1214

lillianju said:
			
		

> can anyone pls tell me what color this is, name tag says from year 2008:



2008 Amethyst


----------



## Jira

onespecialk said:


> Hi there everyone I am new here,
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate this Balenciaga Rouge Twiggy??
> Please and thank you.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/ajax/messag...71844682&ext=1350105145&hash=AQAZ3DzYpChzSvnL
> http://www.facebook.com/ajax/messag...86972831&ext=1350105145&hash=AQD99HBeU5KwFCf8
> http://www.facebook.com/ajax/messag...50879804&ext=1350105145&hash=AQB3U6ONA2hB8AAc
> http://www.facebook.com/ajax/messag...44194742&ext=1350105145&hash=AQDHwGsy9RzxZ_Qx
> http://www.facebook.com/ajax/messag...94862944&ext=1350105145&hash=AQBDeUNC5yYFy-z3
> http://www.facebook.com/ajax/messag...54568575&ext=1350105145&hash=AQD1Ni9FBjy3MOLM



The image links aren't working. Please post authentication questions in http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-738820.html.


----------



## CapsCouture90

Does anyone know the color/style of this bag?? Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

CapsCouture90 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the color/style of this bag?? Thanks!



The picture is blurry but it looks like an 08 black cherry GGH work.


----------



## bossypossum

Hi there,
My shopaholic mother recently gave my kids a whole host of dress ups and bags. I am having trouble identifying exact details - season/colour/style. Obviously I know the brands and I know they are authentic. I am not sure best way to do this.Can anyone advise? The bags range from balenciaga, bottega veneta, fendi etc.Thanking in advance.x


----------



## saira1214

bossypossum said:


> View attachment 1913936
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> My shopaholic mother recently gave my kids a whole host of dress ups and bags. I am having trouble identifying exact details - season/colour/style. Obviously I know the brands and I know they are authentic. I am not sure best way to do this.Can anyone advise? The bags range from balenciaga, bottega veneta, fendi etc.Thanking in advance.x


 Is this green? I it is hard to tell from the picture.  It looks like 2005 a Dolma City, but the tag suggests that it is from f/w 2005.  If it is green it is Olive, if not it could be gray.


----------



## wenrich

can you help me identify this green bag? is this evergreen?


----------



## KLGH

Hello everyone, 

I am having a bit of difficulty identifying from which year and the specific color of this bag on the mr.porter site, any help would be much appreciated. 
 It seems a bit of a more burgundy color then the GROSEILLE currently listed on the balenciaga site, could it be orange brulee?
http://www.mrporter.com/product/312421

Thank again, everyone


----------



## saira1214

KLGH said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am having a bit of difficulty identifying from which year and the specific color of this bag on the mr.porter site, any help would be much appreciated.
> It seems a bit of a more burgundy color then the GROSEILLE currently listed on the balenciaga site, could it be orange brulee?
> http://www.mrporter.com/product/312421
> 
> Thank again, everyone



Yes, its Orange Brulee.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

Hi Ladies! I just want to get your opinion as to what color this might be?  Seller says it's bubblegum, but wanted to get a second(or third, or fourth?..)opinion.   TIA


----------



## saira1214

twochubbycheeks said:


> Hi Ladies! I just want to get your opinion as to what color this might be? Seller says it's bubblegum, but wanted to get a second(or third, or fourth?..)opinion.  TIA


 Looks like Bubblegum to me. Although I do have a bit of hesitance because the full bag is not shown and I cannot see the back of the mirror.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

saira1214 said:


> Looks like Bubblegum to me. Although I do have a bit of hesitance because the full bag is not shown and I cannot see the back of the mirror.



here are more pics TIA


----------



## jennyliu87

Looks like bubblegum to me


----------



## mabli

can anyone id this color? looks to be charbon or castagna..i'm really lovin this combo


----------



## saira1214

mabli said:


> can anyone id this color? looks to be charbon or castagna..i'm really lovin this combo


 Someone posted this picture before and it is really hard to tell from that angle. It could be 2010 Castagna. I think 2009 Charbon in very dark brown, almost black.


----------



## Caramelita

Would like to know what kind of Twiggy Famke Janssen has. Is it 2004? And if so, does anyone know if it's F/W or S/S?


----------



## saira1214

Caramelita said:


> Would like to know what kind of Twiggy Famke Janssen has. Is it 2004? And if so, does anyone know if it's F/W or S/S?


 Are all three of the same bag? In some photos the hardware looks pewter and others the hardware looks like brass.  Pewter hardware only came out in 2003 and s/s 2004.  2004 f/w bags came with brass hardware. I hope that helps.


----------



## Caramelita

saira1214 said:


> Are all three of the same bag? In some photos the hardware looks pewter and others the hardware looks like brass.  Pewter hardware only came out in 2003 and s/s 2004.  2004 f/w bags came with brass hardware. I hope that helps.



Thank you  So one of those bags are from F/W 2004, right?


----------



## saira1214

Caramelita said:


> Thank you  So one of those bags are from F/W 2004, right?


 If you are talking about the pewter hardware, yes. It should be from 2003 or s/s 2004. f/w 2004 started the brass hardware and the black twiggy with brass hardware has come out for many seasons.


----------



## dolali

I am  curious because there was no info about the leather when I bought my City, and I did not know enough about Bals to ask at the time (I don't know much more now, but I have seen some 06 bags leather described as Chevre).  Is the  leather from this City  Chevre? I can post more pics if needed. 

Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

dolali said:
			
		

> I am  curious because there was no info about the leather when I bought my City, and I did not know enough about Bals to ask at the time (I don't know much more now, but I have seen some 06 bags leather described as Chevre).  Is the  leather from this City  Chevre? I can post more pics if needed.
> 
> Thank you!



Yes.


----------



## dolali

saira1214 said:


> Yes.



Cool! Thank you saira1214!!


----------



## lovechanel920

Is this Gris Tarmac? (at Neim. Marcus store today)


----------



## Caramelita

ID this one for me?


----------



## Jira

Caramelita said:


> ID this one for me?



2006 Light Gray Work.


----------



## Jira

lovechanel920 said:


> Is this Gris Tarmac? (at Neim. Marcus store today)



Looks like it. Tough to be sure in that lighting, though.


----------



## galacticnick

hello, 

i'd be eternally grateful to anyone who could tell me the colour of the men's day bag in the photo. it is from the fall/winter 2010 men's collection. i've been searching online for the answer all day but to no avail. :cry: 

thank you


----------



## saira1214

galacticnick said:
			
		

> hello,
> 
> i'd be eternally grateful to anyone who could tell me the colour of the men's day bag in the photo. it is from the fall/winter 2010 men's collection. i've been searching online for the answer all day but to no avail. :cry:
> 
> thank you



Isn't it black?


----------



## galacticnick

saira1214 said:


> Isn't it black?



it does look black, but it isn't. it's navy blue with purple undertones. i tried taking photos of my bag, but the colour just does not come out right. 

the colour looks like (probably is) the colour of this classique clip (source: threef.com)

according to the blog where the photo came from, the colour of the clip is "bleu outremer". i did a google search ("balenciaga bleu outremer") and there were no other hits. besides, i know outremer is extremely bright (almost electric blue).


----------



## Jira

galacticnick said:


> it does look black, but it isn't. it's navy blue with purple undertones. i tried taking photos of my bag, but the colour just does not come out right.
> 
> the colour looks like (probably is) the colour of this classique clip (source: threef.com)
> 
> according to the blog where the photo came from, the colour of the clip is "bleu outremer". i did a google search ("balenciaga bleu outremer") and there were no other hits. besides, i know outremer is extremely bright (almost electric blue).



Looks like Bleu Roi to me.


----------



## saira1214

Jira said:


> Looks like Bleu Roi to me.


 That's what I was going to say, but the OP stated above that it has purple tones. I do not think that Bleu Roi has purple tones.


----------



## galacticnick

"bleu roi" did cross my mind. but men's day in bleu roi was released the following season (spring/summer 2011), and as saira mentioned, it is just blue. (sources: jason168 and mymanybags)

could it be officier?

thanks saira and jira. i appreciate your help.


----------



## saira1214

galacticnick said:


> "bleu roi" did cross my mind. but men's day in bleu roi was released the following season (spring/summer 2011), and as saira mentioned, it is just blue. (sources: jason168 and mymanybags)
> 
> could it be officier?
> 
> thanks saira and jira. i appreciate your help.


 Can you zoom in more on the first picture to see the card? That will have the year on there. I am not very familiar with the mens day and do not know how long they have been produced. If it does have purple undertones it is likely officer, but I there is a color from this season that has purple undertones as well. Let me check...


----------



## galacticnick

saira1214 said:
			
		

> Can you zoom in more on the first picture to see the card? That will have the year on there. I am not very familiar with the mens day and do not know how long they have been produced. If it does have purple undertones it is likely officer, but I there is a color from this season that has purple undertones as well. Let me check...



"bleu roi" men's day: 2011 1 223409 D9404 1402 

bag in question: 2010 3 223409 D940Y 541


----------



## Jira

galacticnick said:


> "bleu roi" men's day: 2011 1 223409 D9404 1402
> 
> bag in question: 2010 3 223409 D940Y 541



Bleu Roi is from 2010.


----------



## oreo713

Hi....can anyone identify this day bag?  It was already authenticated, but I have no idea of the color or year  (chevre or agneau).  Thank you for all your help!

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Authenti...H_Handbags&hash=item4abcdf8f98#ht_12364wt_918


----------



## V0N1B2

oreo713 said:


> Hi....can anyone identify this day bag?  It was already authenticated, but I have no idea of the color or year  (chevre or agneau).  Thank you for all your help!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Authenti...H_Handbags&hash=item4abcdf8f98#ht_12364wt_918


I'm guessing here.  2006 Sapin or 2007 Pine?


----------



## saira1214

oreo713 said:
			
		

> Hi....can anyone identify this day bag?  It was already authenticated, but I have no idea of the color or year  (chevre or agneau).  Thank you for all your help!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Classic-Leather-Green-Popular-Shoulder-Bag-Hobo-Day-/320996347800?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abcdf8f98#ht_12364wt_918



It is def chevre, but hard to tell the color but I think it is 07 pine


----------



## oreo713

saira1214 said:


> It is def chevre, but hard to tell the color but I think it is 07 pine


 

Thank you ladies, greatly appreciated!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello I have a puzzle to solve. I saw someone with a grey bal bag but in a soft leather, almost suede. Cross body and like a big tube which flaps over and opens on top. It has some flat silver discs on it. I have searched and searched the forum but nothing. Can't even find any pics. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## saira1214

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello I have a puzzle to solve. I saw someone with a grey bal bag but in a soft leather, almost suede. Cross body and like a big tube which flaps over and opens on top. It has some flat silver discs on it. I have searched and searched the forum but nothing. Can't even find any pics. Any ideas? Thanks


 I have no idea. Is it the Tube or Lune style?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Sara, thanks for trying. I looked those styles up. Not those. It is really baggy, made of what looks like grey thin suede. It's like a big grocery bag with top folded over. It must be really rare.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

saira1214 said:


> I have no idea. Is it the Tube or Lune style?


Saira sorry I forgot to quote reply. The above was a reply for you. Thanks


----------



## saira1214

moi et mes sacs said:


> Sara, thanks for trying. I looked those styles up. Not those. It is really baggy, made of what looks like grey thin suede. It's like a big grocery bag with top folded over. It must be really rare.


 Is it the folk in suede? The only other thing I can think of is the Papier line.


----------



## eyeonprize

Hi, please help me identify this Balenciaga...







































It's dark brown with reddish undertones
Thank you in advance


----------



## Jira

eyeonprize said:


> Hi, please help me identify this Balenciaga...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's dark brown with reddish undertones
> Thank you in advance



Sorry, I really can't tell in this lighting. Do you have pics of the bag in daylight?


----------



## eyeonprize

Jira said:


> Sorry, I really can't tell in this lighting. Do you have pics of the bag in daylight?



Hi

These are pictures of the bag during day light (2 outside and 1 indoor)














I'm thinking if this is castagne or mogano


Thanks for helping me out


----------



## Jira

eyeonprize said:


> Hi
> 
> These are pictures of the bag during day light (2 outside and 1 indoor)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking if this is castagne or mogano
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping me out



It's 2007 Mogano.


----------



## eyeonprize

Jira said:


> It's 2007 Mogano.




Thank you for the help Jira!


----------



## eyeonprize

Hi please help me identify this balenciaga.. Don't know what color this is. Probably bought around 2007-2008.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## saira1214

eyeonprize said:
			
		

> Hi please help me identify this balenciaga.. Don't know what color this is. Probably bought around 2007-2008.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Wasn't this already ID'd by Jira?


----------



## eyeonprize

saira1214 said:


> Wasn't this already ID'd by Jira?



Hi, this is a different one... more of brown without a red undertone. Just a neutral.

I'm thinking if this is truffle or cafe... But i'm not really sure. It seems to be close to those colors.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Hi I just went on a trip back to Shanghai and was able to snatch a few accessories that I couldn't purchase in Canada. However, given that the SA was speaking in Chinese (very little English) and me speaking in English (with very little Chinese) lol, I didn't understand much of what she was saying. So PLEASE help ID the colors and correct me if I'm wrong in my judgment based on the season of production from the tags. I already tried to match the "color code" at the end of the tag but couldn't find others with the same code. Thank youuuuuu soooo much!!!


*FW11 Mini First - Bleu Paon???*














*FW12 Mini First - Rose Thulian???*














*SS12 Porte iPhone - Bleu Indigo???*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Oh lastly, group shot


----------



## saira1214

eyeonprize said:
			
		

> Hi, this is a different one... more of brown without a red undertone. Just a neutral.
> 
> I'm thinking if this is truffle or cafe... But i'm not really sure. It seems to be close to those colors.



The lighting makes it hard to id.


----------



## dragonette

I think u got them right.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dragonette said:


> I think u got them right.



Thanks Dragonette!!! I was getting very confused with the colors!


----------



## nygarcia1105

hi, can you please identify what color and year are these?

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/200842682495?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/200842458028?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649

thank you, will be happy to hear from you soon.


----------



## jooon

Super super cute! But couldn't take my eyes off your Lagon though!!!!!


----------



## saira1214

nygarcia1105 said:
			
		

> hi, can you please identify what color and year are these?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/200842682495?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/200842458028?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649
> 
> thank you, will be happy to hear from you soon.



2009 mandarin and 09 raisin


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jooon said:


> Super super cute! But couldn't take my eyes off your Lagon though!!!!!



hehe thank you jooon! I only brought the Lagon City on my trip, so the Bleu Paon Mini First doesn't look as good without a strong contrasting bag behind.


----------



## eyeonprize

Here are better pics of the bag...

2 indoors and 4 outdoor

thank you so much!


----------



## saira1214

eyeonprize said:
			
		

> Here are better pics of the bag...
> 
> 2 indoors and 4 outdoor
> 
> thank you so much!



I'd say 07 truffle


----------



## eyeonprize

saira1214 said:


> I'd say 07 truffle



Thank you so much


----------



## reddishpink

Hello! 
Can u guys helpme identify this bag?? I know it's a Bal Town.. But is this a normal Town bag or a Giant Town?? Thankss Love!!

http://redmummy.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/IMG_1765.jpg


----------



## Jira

reddishpink said:


> Hello!
> Can u guys helpme identify this bag?? I know it's a Bal Town.. But is this a normal Town bag or a Giant Town?? Thankss Love!!
> 
> http://redmummy.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/IMG_1765.jpg



It's a Town with mRGGH (mini rose gold giant hardware). The RGGH (rose gold *giant* hardware) looks like this: 

_picture belongs to and was originally posted by klow-chloe'_


----------



## saira1214

reddishpink said:
			
		

> Hello!
> Can u guys helpme identify this bag?? I know it's a Bal Town.. But is this a normal Town bag or a Giant Town?? Thankss Love!!
> 
> http://redmummy.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/IMG_1765.jpg



There has never been a town with giant hardware. The "giant" town has always come with mini giant hardware.


----------



## nygarcia1105

saira1214 said:


> 2009 mandarin and 09 raisin




Thanks very much!!! Very big help!


----------



## Wimmy

Hi there !

Please kindly identify color / year of this Mini Pompon (all the card gone).

TIA


----------



## saira1214

Wimmy said:
			
		

> Hi there !
> 
> Please kindly identify color / year of this Mini Pompon (all the card gone).
> 
> TIA



2012 gris tarmac


----------



## Wimmy

saira1214 said:


> 2012 gris tarmac


 
Thank you so much


----------



## angel_flame

Kindly identify color and year. Thanks for your help!


----------



## reddishpink

Jira said:


> It's a Town with mRGGH (mini rose gold giant hardware). The RGGH (rose gold *giant* hardware) looks like this:
> 
> _picture belongs to and was originally posted by klow-chloe'_



Thank u so much!! But does the Town bag only come in mini giant hardware?Or it also comes in the regular hardware? (sorry,I am so new in Balenciaga world!) ..

 In the Balenciaga Website there are two Town bag..

One is BALENCIAGA TOWN : http://www.balenciaga.eu/de/shop-pro...804875559.html

Another one is BALENCIAGA GIANT 12 SILVER TOWN: http://www.balenciaga.eu/de/shop-pro...804650025.html

So I am confused, which one is the one in the picture in the link i posted..  and why is the price different.. Is it because of the hardware? Cuz the hardware looks the same to me in the website :-/


----------



## reddishpink

saira1214 said:


> There has never been a town with giant hardware. The "giant" town has always come with mini giant hardware.



Sorry, but I'm confused.. In the Balenciaga Website there are two Town bag..

One is BALENCIAGA TOWN : http://www.balenciaga.eu/de/shop-products/accessories/women/new-arrivals/balenciaga-town_804875559.html

Another one is BALENCIAGA GIANT 12 SILVER TOWN: http://www.balenciaga.eu/de/shop-products/accessories/women/handbags/giant-12/balenciaga-giant-12-silver-town_804650025.html

So I am confused, which one is the one in the picture in the link i posted..  and why is the price different.. Is it because of the hardware?


----------



## saira1214

reddishpink said:


> Sorry, but I'm confused.. In the Balenciaga Website there are two Town bag..
> 
> One is BALENCIAGA TOWN : http://www.balenciaga.eu/de/shop-pr...n/new-arrivals/balenciaga-town_804875559.html
> 
> Another one is BALENCIAGA GIANT 12 SILVER TOWN: http://www.balenciaga.eu/de/shop-pr...alenciaga-giant-12-silver-town_804650025.html
> 
> So I am confused, which one is the one in the picture in the link i posted..  and why is the price different.. Is it because of the hardware?


Yes, it is price difference is because of the hardware.


----------



## Jira

reddishpink said:


> Sorry, but I'm confused.. In the Balenciaga Website there are two Town bag..
> 
> One is BALENCIAGA TOWN : http://www.balenciaga.eu/de/shop-products/accessories/women/new-arrivals/balenciaga-town_804875559.html
> 
> Another one is BALENCIAGA GIANT 12 SILVER TOWN: http://www.balenciaga.eu/de/shop-products/accessories/women/handbags/giant-12/balenciaga-giant-12-silver-town_804650025.html
> 
> So I am confused, which one is the one in the picture in the link i posted..  and why is the price different.. Is it because of the hardware?



The first Town has regular brass hardware. The second Town has mini giant (oxymoron, I know ) silver hardware.


----------



## saira1214

angel_flame said:


> Kindly identify color and year. Thanks for your help!


 2011 or 2012 Coquelicot


----------



## spek78

I have found a Work RH from 2011 and the seller tells me the color is Chataigne.
But when i look at the color swatches, Chataigne is not from 2011.
Who can help me? TIA


----------



## saira1214

spek78 said:


> I have found a Work RH from 2011 and the seller tells me the color is Chataigne.
> But when i look at the color swatches, Chataigne is not from 2011.
> Who can help me? TIA


 Have you gotten the bag authenticated? I do not think it is real.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Hi guys, I just got this authenticated and got the thumbs up. 
I was wondering if anyone can tell me which year this might be from?
Ive found an old listing of another colour from a reputable seller and theirs was 2009 and possibly  what type of leather? 
TIA!


----------



## spek78

saira1214 said:
			
		

> Have you gotten the bag authenticated? I do not think it is real.



No, not authenthicated. Here are 2 more pictures. The seller claims that it's authentic of course and she says She has an invoice.
But i have my doubts because this is not a color from 2011 season.
What do think? I haven't bought it yet

Thanks for helping me out.


----------



## saira1214

spek78 said:


> No, not authenthicated. Here are 2 more pictures. The seller claims that it's authentic of course and she says She has an invoice.
> But i have my doubts because this is not a color from 2011 season.
> What do think? I haven't bought it yet
> 
> Thanks for helping me out.


 The silver plate indicates that it is from 2011, but there was no brown that season. That's why I think it is fake.  The color does resemble Castagna from 2010, but the plate is what gives me doubt.


----------



## saira1214

PinkPeonies said:


> Hi guys, I just got this authenticated and got the thumbs up.
> I was wondering if anyone can tell me which year this might be from?
> Ive found an old listing of another colour from a reputable seller and theirs was 2009 and possibly what type of leather?
> TIA!


 Definitely 2009 or younger. It is hard to tell the exact year without the white card because black is made every year.


----------



## spek78

saira1214 said:
			
		

> The silver plate indicates that it is from 2011, but there was no brown that season. That's why I think it is fake.  The color does resemble Castagna from 2010, but the plate is what gives me doubt.



 I have exactly the same thoughts, thanks for confirming.
You have really helped me out!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Thank you saira1214 =D


----------



## Roseandgold

Hello everyone,

I hope I'm posting in the right thread.
I just bought my first Balenciaga bag.  
As I did not get all the informations I wanted, I decided to ask you.
If the bag does not fulfill my expertations I can send it back and sure be refunded.
The size of the bag are defined as : 38,3 cm x 25 cm x 15 cm
The color is black and the giant hardware are rose & gold. I think it is the City but not sure. :?:
Here are some pics :














Can anyone tell me the year of this bag ? And also the type of leather ? Do you have any details to share about this bag ?

Thanks !


----------



## saira1214

Roseandgold said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope I'm posting in the right thread.
> I just bought my first Balenciaga bag.
> As I did not get all the informations I wanted, I decided to ask you.
> If the bag does not fulfill my expertations I can send it back and sure be refunded.
> The size of the bag are defined as : 38,3 cm x 25 cm x 15 cm
> The color is black and the giant hardware are rose & gold. I think it is the City but not sure. :?:
> Here are some pics :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me the year of this bag ? And also the type of leather ? Do you have any details to share about this bag ?
> 
> Thanks !


Hi,

Congrats on your new bag. Yes, this is a city with giant hardware.  The hardware looks a lot brighter and pinker than the rose gold hardware that I have seen.  Giant hardware was discontinued in 2011 and has only come out on limited edition bags since then. If you have the white tags that came with the bag, it will tell you the year. Where did you purchase the bag? You would have to read their policy to determine if you can return it.


----------



## Roseandgold

Dear saira1214, Thanks for your answer.

The seller is a private person and the website which is called "Vestiaire Collective" (in France) should verify its authenticity. I just checked and I can't be refund (it was only for new items), I can only resell it without paying commissions.
The white tag you are talking about is it embedded or is it a separate card ? 
But the seller doesn't have the receipt nor the dustbag. She did not answer yet to my question about the provenance and the year of purchase.
Do you think this bag could be false ?


----------



## saira1214

Roseandgold said:
			
		

> Dear saira1214, Thanks for your answer.
> 
> The seller is a private person and the website which is called "Vestiaire Collective" (in France) should verify its authenticity. I just checked and I can't be refund (it was only for new items), I can only resell it without paying commissions.
> The white tag you are talking about is it embedded or is it a separate card ?
> But the seller doesn't have the receipt nor the dustbag. She did not answer yet to my question about the provenance and the year of purchase.
> Do you think this bag could be false ?



I would get it authenticated here. Vestaire will give you the option of declining if it is fake.


----------



## Roseandgold

saira1214 said:


> I would get it authenticated here. Vestaire will give you the option of declining if it is fake.



Ok thank you for your advice. I hope they really authentificate bags in their premises and not just say they do. There are so many fake in France, when I read you it appears to be the same in the US.


----------



## saira1214

Roseandgold said:
			
		

> Ok thank you for your advice. I hope they really authentificate bags in their premises and not just say they do. There are so many fake in France, when I read you it appears to be the same in the US.



Ask for more pictures and post them in the authenticate thread. They will help you. I see a lot of fakes on the vestaire collective site.


----------



## jannasmom

Hi there,

Can you please help identify the style and color of this Balenciaga bag? Seller said it is from 2006 and she got it for around $1200 back then.  Thanks!


----------



## Roseandgold

saira1214 said:


> Ask for more pictures and post them in the authenticate thread. They will help you. I see a lot of fakes on the vestaire collective site.



Thanks saira1214, I will try to get more pics but I'm afraid I'll have to wait until I receive it. Then I should probably go to a Balenciaga store to know if it's a fake or not. But Balenciaga has the right to take it and not give it to me back if it's a fake, then how do I get refunded ? ... :cry:
Do you know if these fakes you're talking about were finally sent to the buyer or do VestiaireCollective really authentificate the bags ? Weird question because you're in the US, but you seem to know lot more than me in France about this french website.
I start to be "frightened" and not impatient anymore of receiving the package the days coming...


----------



## saira1214

jannasmom said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> Can you please help identify the style and color of this Balenciaga bag? Seller said it is from 2006 and she got it for around $1200 back then.  Thanks!



Its hard to tell from this one picture but is 2006 pale rose city,


----------



## saira1214

Roseandgold said:


> Thanks saira1214, I will try to get more pics but I'm afraid I'll have to wait until I receive it. Then I should probably go to a Balenciaga store to know if it's a fake or not. But Balenciaga has the right to take it and not give it to me back if it's a fake, then how do I get refunded ? ... :cry:
> Do you know if these fakes you're talking about were finally sent to the buyer or do VestiaireCollective really authentificate the bags ? Weird question because you're in the US, but you seem to know lot more than me in France about this french website.
> I start to be "frightened" and not impatient anymore of receiving the package the days coming...



Hi, I do not mean to alarm you, but from the pictures you posted, I cannot be sure that it is 100% authentic.  More pictures would be needed and the ladies on the authenticate thread here are amazing. http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...se-read-rules-use-format-post-738820-600.html.  Always be sure to run bags by them before buying. In terms of Vestaire Collective, I have never bought from them, but I have seen many fake bags for sale. I am not sure about their customer service, but they are supposed to authenticate them and check condition prior to sending it to the buyer. I would send them a message with your concern for authenticity and ask for more pictures etc., if the seller is no longer in possession of the bag. Obviously, go through the seller first if they still have the bag.  The faster you voice your concerns, the less problems you will encounter.  If you do receive it, definitely post pictures here.  There is a shopping thread in the main forum and the ladies there will coach you through getting a refund. You will not have to be stuck with a fake bag, but first things first, let's find out if it is.


----------



## jannasmom

saira1214 said:


> Its hard to tell from this one picture but is 2006 pale rose city,



Thanks! I'm requesting more pictures from the seller. She mentioned the color is taupe/gray. Could it be Greige?


----------



## saira1214

jannasmom said:


> Thanks! I'm requesting more pictures from the seller. She mentioned the color is taupe/gray. Could it be Greige?



Probably


----------



## Roseandgold

saira1214 said:


> Hi, I do not mean to alarm you, but from the pictures you posted, I cannot be sure that it is 100% authentic.  More pictures would be needed and the ladies on the authenticate thread here are amazing. http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...se-read-rules-use-format-post-738820-600.html.  Always be sure to run bags by them before buying. In terms of Vestaire Collective, I have never bought from them, but I have seen many fake bags for sale. I am not sure about their customer service, but they are supposed to authenticate them and check condition prior to sending it to the buyer. I would send them a message with your concern for authenticity and ask for more pictures etc., if the seller is no longer in possession of the bag. Obviously, go through the seller first if they still have the bag.  The faster you voice your concerns, the less problems you will encounter.  If you do receive it, definitely post pictures here.  There is a shopping thread in the main forum and the ladies there will coach you through getting a refund. You will not have to be stuck with a fake bag, but first things first, let's find out if it is.



Hi saira1214, many thanks. I called VestiaireCollective today (as they don't give us the possibility of emailing them) and the woman told me that they authenticate the bag, she said that they had experts of luxury goods. If they have any doubt they (according to her) send the bag to Balenciaga head office to get it authenticate. Then I asked what I should do if I finally receive the bag and I decide to get it authenticate once again to a Balenciaga store and if they tell me it's a fake. (sorry for the too long sentence) She answered that I then send the bag back to them and that I would be refunded (bag + shipping fees). I don't know if she just told me that to stop worrying.
I will post in the thread you talked me about, thanks. But I can't unfortunately get any further pictures until I receive the bags. (the bag is already at VestiaireCollective)
Be sure I learned the lesson  never buy a bag before getting authenticate here, ever !


----------



## saira1214

Roseandgold said:


> Hi saira1214, many thanks. I called VestiaireCollective today (as they don't give us the possibility of emailing them) and the woman told me that they authenticate the bag, she said that they had experts of luxury goods. If they have any doubt they (according to her) send the bag to Balenciaga head office to get it authenticate. Then I asked what I should do if I finally receive the bag and I decide to get it authenticate once again to a Balenciaga store and if they tell me it's a fake. (sorry for the too long sentence) She answered that I then send the bag back to them and that I would be refunded (bag + shipping fees). I don't know if she just told me that to stop worrying.
> I will post in the thread you talked me about, thanks. But I can't unfortunately get any further pictures until I receive the bags. (the bag is already at VestiaireCollective)
> Be sure I learned the lesson  never buy a bag before getting authenticate here, ever !



I understand.  Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Roseandgold

saira1214 said:


> I understand.  Good luck and keep us posted.



Hi saira1214  lucky me I just got a mail from Vestiaire Collective confirming that the bag is fake so they will refund me. Pfewww it was close... 
And I got an answer on the authenticate thread : it was a fake no other pictures needed... 

Thanks a lot !! What an experience, buying my first (fake) BBag


----------



## saira1214

Roseandgold said:


> Hi saira1214  lucky me I just got a mail from Vestiaire Collective confirming that the bag is fake so they will refund me. Pfewww it was close...
> And I got an answer on the authenticate thread : it was a fake no other pictures needed...
> 
> Thanks a lot !! What an experience, buying my first (fake) BBag



Great news! I'm glad it turned out well for you.


----------



## Roseandgold

saira1214 said:


> Great news! I'm glad it turned out well for you.



When I will get my money back I will consider buying another BBag, true this time. Can you just tell me if there is any thread here to help us finding the right bag (with specific characteristics) or is there only the authenticate thread where we already found a possible bag ?
Thanks again


----------



## saira1214

Roseandgold said:


> When I will get my money back I will consider buying another BBag, true this time. Can you just tell me if there is any thread here to help us finding the right bag (with specific characteristics) or is there only the authenticate thread where we already found a possible bag ?
> Thanks again



There is a reference library. You just have to search around this forum.  I have been into bbags for almost six years and I still do not know how to authenticate, just identify.  The ladies on the authenticate thread are extremely good.


----------



## Roseandgold

saira1214 said:


> There is a reference library. You just have to search around this forum.  I have been into bbags for almost six years and I still do not know how to authenticate, just identify.  The ladies on the authenticate thread are extremely good.



Ok thank you I'll try to find out.


----------



## farrahmelanie

Hi,

Can anyone identify these two bags for me? Can't figure out the colors. Any help is appreciated..

both on ebay...

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC...908&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=251180579441&

seller: brand off
item number: 251180579441

the 2nd one

link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/181024268403?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

seller: mymoshposh
item number: 181024268403

TIA :  )


----------



## msPing

Hi Ladies  anyone can tell which year & the name of the color for this bag is? 

Site: Ebay
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-G...714?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460a0bf9c2
item number: 300816267714
Seller: Milan_station_hk

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## saira1214

farrahmelanie said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone identify these two bags for me? Can't figure out the colors. Any help is appreciated..
> 
> both on ebay...
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENCIAGA-Goatskin-Day-Hobo-Bag-Shoulder-Bag-Purple-/251180579441?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D3461223340862331908%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D251180579441%26
> 
> seller: brand off
> item number: 251180579441
> 
> the 2nd one
> 
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/181024268403?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> seller: mymoshposh
> item number: 181024268403
> 
> TIA :  )



2009 officer and 2007 sienna


----------



## saira1214

msPing said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies  anyone can tell which year & the name of the color for this bag is?
> 
> Site: Ebay
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-Giant-21-Beige-Silver-Work-Lambskin-Motorcycle-Shoulder-Bag-Handbag-/300816267714?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460a0bf9c2
> item number: 300816267714
> Seller: Milan_station_hk
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



It's hard to tell, but maybe 2009 or 2010 Praline.


----------



## msPing

saira1214 said:
			
		

> It's hard to tell, but maybe 2009 or 2010 Praline.



Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## kizmit

can someone identify the color of this bag?
thanks!


----------



## kizmit

kizmit said:


> can someone identify the color of this bag?
> thanks!


----------



## kizmit

kizmit said:


> can someone identify the color of this bag?
> thanks!





kizmit said:


>



update:
the mirror has a pocket on it.


----------



## airina666

This is orange brulee, yes? Thanks.


----------



## eyeonprize

Hi could someone identify what year this is from? Or at least if it's Chevre or Agneau? Thanks!

http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...Soj=1&rptdesc=1&excTrk=1&tto=1500&lsite=0#aff

Could you also please identify this bag? 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...10353477.88957.100002474821534&type=3&theater

Thank you so much


----------



## saira1214

kizmit said:
			
		

> update:
> the mirror has a pocket on it.



It is hard to tell from these photos, but it could be 09 Sanguine


----------



## saira1214

airina666 said:
			
		

> This is orange brulee, yes? Thanks.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/72/burntorange.jpg/



Yes


----------



## kizmit

Pocket on mirror




saira1214 said:


> It is hard to tell from these photos, but it could be 09 Sanguine



Thank you!


----------



## jannasmom

Hi!

Can you please help identify the color of this City with GSH? Seller said it is from 2010 and that the card shows '2010 3'.

Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

jannasmom said:


> hi!
> 
> Can you please help identify the color of this city with gsh? Seller said it is from 2010 and that the card shows '2010 3'.
> 
> Thanks!



Looks like a faded Anthra


----------



## beachgirl13

Can you please help ... color and style?
Does this color still exist or is it old?


----------



## beachgirl13

Also style and color of this?


----------



## jannasmom

saira1214 said:


> Looks like a faded Anthra



Thanks!


----------



## Younna

Can anyone ID the colour and year of this one?
Seller says she bought it in November 2011....


----------



## saira1214

Younna said:


> Can anyone ID the colour and year of this one?
> Seller says she bought it in November 2011....



The lighting makes it a bit difficult to tell since it is so bright. I think it is 09 Poupre. Does she have the cards or is there a pocket on the back of the mirror?


----------



## Younna

Thanks for your reply!

There are no cards unfortunately, and I only see the front of the mirror, here a few more pics...


----------



## jacquesjax

hi girls! 

I just recently bought this off ebay and i want to know what color this bag or from what season this bag came from.

TIA!


----------



## redskater

beachgirl13 said:


> Can you please help ... color and style?
> Does this color still exist or is it old?
> 
> View attachment 1952550



looks like an 05 bordeaux city


----------



## saira1214

redskater said:


> looks like an 05 bordeaux city



I don't think so because it has pewter hardware. The angle is very bad, but it could only be 03 chocolate if it is authentic.


----------



## saira1214

beachgirl13 said:


> Also style and color of this?
> 
> View attachment 1952551



The style is a City, but the color is harder to determine as it seems very used and faded. It looks a bit 06 gris fonce, but then I see green zipper tape so it could be 05 Dolma. It is very hard to tell.


----------



## saira1214

jacquesjax said:


> hi girls!
> 
> I just recently bought this off ebay and i want to know what color this bag or from what season this bag came from.
> 
> TIA!



Do you have any of the tags? This looks a bit dirty and faded so it is hard for me to ID.


----------



## jacquesjax

saira1214 said:


> Do you have any of the tags? This looks a bit dirty and faded so it is hard for me to ID.



Here are some tags  TIA


----------



## saira1214

jacquesjax said:


> Here are some tags  TIA



Sorry, I meant the white tags/cards that come with the bag. Do you have those? Does the mirror have a pocket one the back and what color would you say it is IRL?


----------



## jacquesjax

saira1214 said:


> Sorry, I meant the white tags/cards that come with the bag. Do you have those? Does the mirror have a pocket one the back and what color would you say it is IRL?



Oh Im just basing this on the pictures that the seller has and it comes with no white tags and cards. 

Im still waiting for the package.

thanks saira1214.


----------



## saira1214

jacquesjax said:


> Oh Im just basing this on the pictures that the seller has and it comes with no white tags and cards.
> 
> Im still waiting for the package.
> 
> thanks saira1214.



I'm sorry. For some reason this one is really hard for me. Maybe Jira can chime in.


----------



## jacquesjax

saira1214 said:


> I'm sorry. For some reason this one is really hard for me. Maybe Jira can chime in.



Thanks saira1214  maybe i can repost pictures when i get the bag.


----------



## kizmit

Balenciaga Blue First
Seller:  ninnie-32
item number:  200852485358
link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200852485358&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:FR:1123

Hi Ladies,  Can you tell me the color of this bag?
The tag seems to indicate FW 2005, however, the only blue colors for that season are Ice blue and Navy.  It looks like "teal", however, that would put it in the SS 2005.
could there have been a mistake on the tag?
thanks!!  really appreciate it.


----------



## tinad2004

Hello ladies - this bag is listed as a Vert Thyme but it looks either faded or a different color unless the color fades a lot? Please take a look! I had a Dolma previously and it looked so similar to this color , Thank so much!!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281029243212?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## saira1214

Dolma and VT are very similar, however, I would definitely say that this is VT. I hope that helps.


----------



## saira1214

kizmit said:


> Balenciaga Blue First
> Seller:  ninnie-32
> item number:  200852485358
> link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200852485358&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:FR:1123
> 
> Hi Ladies,  Can you tell me the color of this bag?
> The tag seems to indicate FW 2005, however, the only blue colors for that season are Ice blue and Navy.  It looks like "teal", however, that would put it in the SS 2005.
> could there have been a mistake on the tag?
> thanks!!  really appreciate it.



The silver tag will only tell you the year. I think it looks like teal or maybe a faded navy. Does the seller have the white card? That will tell us the season.


----------



## saira1214

Younna said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> There are no cards unfortunately, and I only see the front of the mirror, here a few more pics...



It could also be Sanguine.


----------



## saira1214

jacquesjax said:


> Thanks saira1214  maybe i can repost pictures when i get the bag.



Maybe a faded Galet?


----------



## tinad2004

saira1214 said:


> Dolma and VT are very similar, however, I would definitely say that this is VT. I hope that helps.



It sure does! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## dunnock09

Hello Ladies,

would it be possible to name the colour of this Day? It was purchased in September 2008. The photos aren't great because of the lack of daylight!  :rain:  TIA!

http://photobucket.com/dunnock09_Day_S


----------



## OohPretty!

I recently purchased this vintage bag:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-BALENCIAGA-CORDOVAN-MAROON-SIGNTRE-LEATHER-STRUCTURED-BAG-HANDBAG-PURSE-/370688859084?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&nma=true&si=SL5TexOYF7q%2Fy4MHt8oXg5G0LGc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I found these tags inside:
http://i1030.photobucket.com/albums/y365/raindropsforebay/IMG_1521.jpg
http://i1030.photobucket.com/albums/y365/raindropsforebay/IMG_1520.jpg
http://i1030.photobucket.com/albums/y365/raindropsforebay/IMG_1519.jpg

Has anyone seen this before or know the history of this vintage bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## fancypants7

Hi, can anyone help me identify the colour? It's a greyish light brown in natural light, more like the photo of the back of the tag.

Thank you!


----------



## jacquesjax

saira1214 said:


> Maybe a faded Galet?



hi saira1214, thanks for your reply. Im attaching pictures of the bag. 

1. with flash
2 and 3. no flash.

TIA


----------



## saira1214

jacquesjax said:


> hi saira1214, thanks for your reply. Im attaching pictures of the bag.
> 
> 1. with flash
> 2 and 3. no flash.
> 
> TIA



It is 09 Galet.


----------



## saira1214

fancypants7 said:


> Hi, can anyone help me identify the colour? It's a greyish light brown in natural light, more like the photo of the back of the tag.
> 
> Thank you!



Looks like 07 Sandstone or mastic


----------



## jacquesjax

saira1214 said:
			
		

> It is 09 Galet.



Thank you thank you so much saira1214


----------



## fancypants7

saira1214 said:


> Looks like 07 Sandstone or mastic



Thank you!


----------



## beachgirl13

saira1214 said:


> The style is a City, but the color is harder to determine as it seems very used and faded. It looks a bit 06 gris fonce, but then I see green zipper tape so it could be 05 Dolma. It is very hard to tell.



Thanks saira1214


----------



## beachgirl13

redskater said:


> looks like an 05 bordeaux city



Thanks redskater


----------



## beachgirl13

town? city?
or other?


----------



## saira1214

beachgirl13 said:


> town? city?
> or other?
> 
> View attachment 1962573



2005 Black City


----------



## beachgirl13

^^

Thanks!


----------



## masnadave

Hi, 
I am trying to figure out the year and color of this First.  For what I saw on the color references/years here I think it might be a FW 2009 Tempete/storm.  Any ideas if I am on the right path?  Thank you in advance! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271111121474?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## maichan

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ease-read-rules-use-format-post-787207-4.html

#57   beige ? light brown with gold metal 
giant part time

can you tell me what year and color?
thank you very much!!


----------



## saira1214

masnadave said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I am trying to figure out the year and color of this First.  For what I saw on the color references/years here I think it might be a FW 2009 Tempete/storm.  Any ideas if I am on the right path?  Thank you in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271111121474?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



Yep, it is.


----------



## saira1214

maichan said:
			
		

> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/authenticate-balenciaga-please-read-rules-use-format-post-787207-4.html
> 
> #57   beige ? light brown with gold metal
> giant part time
> 
> can you tell me what year and color?
> thank you very much!!



07 Sandstone or mastic


----------



## masnadave

Thank you Saira!


----------



## WildPinkFairy

WOW! my first time to see a vintage Balenciaga bag. Beautiful, I wish i'd find some of that treasure in my mom's closet. I think you should keep it hun. It's just gorgeous.


----------



## nygarcia1105

Can you please identify the color and model of this bag?

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/200859528874?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


----------



## jannasmom

Hi,

Can you please help identify the year of this Day bag? Also, please confirm if the color is really Anthracite.

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....Grey-Day-Hobo-Bag-BAL-2674.htm?categoryId=-1#

Thanks!


----------



## nygarcia1105

could you please identify the color and year of this bag?

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-PREOWNE...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2ec43dbf50


----------



## dunnock09

Hello,

I think that my question hasn't been dealed with yet. I would really appreciate if you could help me! Many thanks! 



dunnock09 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> would it be possible to name the colour of this Day? It was purchased in September 2008. The photos aren't great because of the lack of daylight!  :rain:  TIA!
> 
> http://photobucket.com/dunnock09_Day_S


----------



## DolceDK

Hi 
Does anyone know what years this wallet is from and what the original sales price was? 
Thanks


----------



## saira1214

DolceDK said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know what years this wallet is from and what the original sales price was?
> Thanks



Looks like 09 Sapphire.


----------



## saira1214

dunnock09 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think that my question hasn't been dealed with yet. I would really appreciate if you could help me! Many thanks!



The lighting is throwing the color off, so it is difficult to tell. I can't be sure as a result. If I had to guess, I would say 07 Sienna.


----------



## saira1214

jannasmom said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help identify the year of this Day bag? Also, please confirm if the color is really Anthracite.
> 
> http://www.shop.realdealcollection....Grey-Day-Hobo-Bag-BAL-2674.htm?categoryId=-1#
> 
> Thanks!


It is definitely Anthra, but it is hard to tell the year since it was produced from 07-11.


----------



## saira1214

nygarcia1105 said:


> could you please identify the color and year of this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-PREOWNE...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2ec43dbf50



The lighting is off here, but it could be papyrus or argent. I think it is papyrus.


----------



## jannasmom

saira1214 said:


> It is definitely Anthra, but it is hard to tell the year since it was produced from 07-11.



Thanks Saira!


----------



## dunnock09

Hi Saira,

and many thanks for your response. That was my guess too (the other option being cognac) when looking at the color charts by year here on tPF.

Have a very nice day! 



saira1214 said:


> The lighting is throwing the color off, so it is difficult to tell. I can't be sure as a result. If I had to guess, I would say 07 Sienna.


----------



## nygarcia1105

saira1214 said:


> The lighting is off here, but it could be papyrus or argent. I think it is papyrus.



thank you very much saira! 

by the way, what year was papyrus released?


----------



## Jira

nygarcia1105 said:


> thank you very much saira! :d
> 
> by the way, what year was papyrus released?



2011.


----------



## Jira

dunnock09 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> would it be possible to name the colour of this Day? It was purchased in September 2008. The photos aren't great because of the lack of daylight!  :rain:  TIA!
> 
> http://photobucket.com/dunnock09_Day_S





saira1214 said:


> The lighting is throwing the color off, so it is difficult to tell. I can't be sure as a result. If I had to guess, I would say 07 Sienna.





dunnock09 said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> and many thanks for your response. That was my guess too (the other option being cognac) when looking at the color charts by year here on tPF.
> 
> Have a very nice day!



2007 Sienna had dark lacing and 2006 Cognac had a longer zip pull, so I think this is 2008 Saddle.


----------



## Permen

I just receive this bag that I purchase from a trusted seller in eBay. I just want to make sure I get the model and color right for my own reference. Thank you


----------



## dunnock09

Many thanks Jira! 

Have a great day! 



Jira said:


> 2007 Sienna had dark lacing and 2006 Cognac had a longer zip pull, so I think this is 2008 Saddle.


----------



## saira1214

Permen said:


> I just receive this bag that I purchase from a trusted seller in eBay. I just want to make sure I get the model and color right for my own reference. Thank you



2008 Coral City.


----------



## Lisie

Hey everyone, I already posted in the authenticate-this thread and it should be authentic, the only confusing thing is that the color and colors-by-season-list seem not to match. Letter M indicates a 2011 bag but which color could it possibly be? It looks too bright for cyclamen? Please help. TIA


----------



## Jira

Lisie said:


> Hey everyone, I already posted in the authenticate-this thread and it should be authentic, the only confusing thing is that the color and colors-by-season-list seem not to match. Letter M indicates a 2011 bag but which color could it possibly be? It looks too bright for cyclamen? Please help. TIA



I think it is Cyclamen. The dark lighting and camera flash are making it look more saturated than it actually is.


----------



## Lisie

Jira said:


> I think it is Cyclamen. The dark lighting and camera flash are making it look more saturated than it actually is.



thank you


----------



## idokk

Hi can anyone help me identify this balenciaga work? Thanks very much!!

BALENCIAGA S/S 2011 GORGEOUS NUAGE WORK BAG
LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181037785756?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Here are more photos:


----------



## saira1214

idokk said:


> Hi can anyone help me identify this balenciaga work? Thanks very much!!
> 
> BALENCIAGA S/S 2011 GORGEOUS NUAGE WORK BAG
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181037785756?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Here are more photos:



2011 Nuage


----------



## t.a.y.l.o.r.

Hi everyone, I recently received this bag from my friend as a gift, however I'm not sure what style/year it is... It is Ivory in colour (off white), a Work with GSH, she is a model and receives these bags as 'gifts' for doing the runway shows so she has no dust bag, receipts, cards etc...I do believe it is authentic however I am just puzzled as the inner pocket slightly comes out when undone (I tried to take a picture of it on my webcam). The inside serial number is 178080.1669
Can anyone please identify this??? Thankyou !


----------



## caautodealer

Hi, 
i just receive my bags. it should be authentic. the seller told me she receive the bag on last year as an Christmas gift. 
plz help me identify the bag`s year and colour. the color look faded . the seller describe the colour as an grey blue. i saw the color on the straps look like little better. i also saw the edge is cover by light blue color
thx a lot for any help

item: city (seller claims she receive the bag in 2010 Christmas as an gift)
link:
http://s828.beta.photobucket.com/use...ary/Balenciaga


----------



## saira1214

t.a.y.l.o.r. said:


> Hi everyone, I recently received this bag from my friend as a gift, however I'm not sure what style/year it is... It is Ivory in colour (off white), a Work with GSH, she is a model and receives these bags as 'gifts' for doing the runway shows so she has no dust bag, receipts, cards etc...I do believe it is authentic however I am just puzzled as the inner pocket slightly comes out when undone (I tried to take a picture of it on my webcam). The inside serial number is 178080.1669
> Can anyone please identify this??? Thankyou !



If it is an ivory color, than it is most likely 2007.


----------



## saira1214

caautodealer said:


> Hi,
> i just receive my bags. it should be authentic. the seller told me she receive the bag on last year as an Christmas gift.
> plz help me identify the bag`s year and colour. the color look faded . the seller describe the colour as an grey blue. i saw the color on the straps look like little better. i also saw the edge is cover by light blue color
> thx a lot for any help
> 
> item: city (seller claims she receive the bag in 2010 Christmas as an gift)
> link:
> http://s828.beta.photobucket.com/use...ary/Balenciaga



The link isn't working.


----------



## caautodealer

saira1214 said:


> The link isn't working.



sorry about that

http://s828.beta.photobucket.com/user/sugar330359887/media/Balenciaga/photo-2_zpsef00bdbd.jpg.html
this one should work.  you can turn the page and see the related


----------



## saira1214

caautodealer said:
			
		

> sorry about that
> 
> http://s828.beta.photobucket.com/user/sugar330359887/media/Balenciaga/photo-2_zpsef00bdbd.jpg.html
> this one should work.  you can turn the page and see the related



It is a 2009 ciel that has faded.


----------



## lessnaked

Hello  ! 

Can anyone ID the style, colour, year and type of HW of this Balenciagas for me from these pictures please ? 

Thank you so much xx.


----------



## saira1214

lessnaked said:
			
		

> Hello  !
> 
> Can anyone ID the style, colour, year and type of HW of this Balenciagas for me from these pictures please ?
> 
> Thank you so much xx.



The first is a part time with gold hardware. The lighting is bad, but it looks like turquoise or something. The second photos are of city bags. Again, the lighting is bad. Are these from a store? That will help me narrow it down. The last one looks like rose thulian with regular hardware.


----------



## lessnaked

saira1214 said:


> The first is a part time with gold hardware. The lighting is bad, but it looks like turquoise or something. The second photos are of city bags. Again, the lighting is bad. Are these from a store? That will help me narrow it down. The last one looks like rose thulian with regular hardware.


Hi saira1214, a friend found these for me at a reseller's shop. (ignore the wrong label on the shelf, the bag was sitting higher up on the shelves and had to be taken down temp for picture sake.) 

Here is another pic of the red bag. I do apologize for the bad pictures ! They are all I have at the moment :/


----------



## saira1214

lessnaked said:


> Hi saira1214, a friend found these for me at a reseller's shop. (ignore the wrong label on the shelf, the bag was sitting higher up on the shelves and had to be taken down temp for picture sake.)
> 
> Here is another pic of the red bag. I do apologize for the bad pictures ! They are all I have at the moment :/



Hi, I am unable to ID these for some reason. I think the last one may be 09 Poupre, but I am not very sure. I would need better photos.  Please be sure to get them authenticated before buying them, especially the first one.


----------



## tinareid87

If anyone can help me in identifying this purse i wld really appreciate it! I bought it in 04' as guaranteed authentic from eBay. Thank you so much.


----------



## fancypants7

Sorry, but this is a fake. 

Here's the authentication thread if you want to post it there:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/authenticate-balenciaga-please-read-rules-use-format-post-787207.html


----------



## redskater

sorry, *fancypants* is right, this bag is fake.  I hope you can get your money back.  be sure to post in the Authentication thread before buying in the future.


----------



## tinareid87

Thank you both! So unfortunate. I have another I will need help in identifying but nxt time I will be sure to post in the correct thread. Thanks for your help!


----------



## lessnaked

saira1214 said:


> Hi, I am unable to ID these for some reason. I think the last one may be 09 Poupre, but I am not very sure. I would need better photos.  Please be sure to get them authenticated before buying them, especially the first one.


Thanks so much anyway ! Wanted to ID them before actually going down to the store but seem like a trip is now inevitable to see it in person  Hopefully I can control myself...haha.


----------



## lessnaked

Hello (again), just one more picture that I got that I need help identifying if possible ! Can anyone pray tell ? I can't find the name of this print online. Thanks xx


----------



## saira1214

tinareid87 said:
			
		

> If anyone can help me in identifying this purse i wld really appreciate it! I bought it in 04' as guaranteed authentic from eBay. Thank you so much.


Nvm


----------



## lulublue717

can some one ID this color and year?? TIA
I am guessing it might be either 09 anthracite or 10 anthracite..I need some help here 
It faded since it was purchased few years ago..cannot locate the year card


----------



## saira1214

lulublue717 said:


> can some one ID this color and year?? TIA
> I am guessing it might be either 09 anthracite or 10 anthracite..I need some help here
> It faded since it was purchased few years ago..cannot locate the year card



Gold hardware was discontinued in 2010, so it is likely 09 or earlier. It is hard to tell which year since anthracite has been produced every year since 2007. I would say either 2008 or 2009.


----------



## lulublue717

saira1214 said:


> Gold hardware was discontinued in 2010, so it is likely 09 or earlier. It is hard to tell which year since anthracite has been produced every year since 2007. I would say either 2008 or 2009.


Thanks Saira1214 ..which anthracite has green undertone? cant remember?? anyone??


----------



## saira1214

lulublue717 said:


> Thanks Saira1214 ..which anthracite has green undertone? cant remember?? anyone??



There is a common misconception that every batch of anthra produced in a certain year is the same.  My experience is that even though two bags came from the same year and batch, one can have a blue-ish undertone and the other can have a green.  The batch with the most common findings of green undertone was 2007.


----------



## nygarcia1105

can you please identify this color for me?

card said its 2008.


----------



## nygarcia1105




----------



## saira1214

nygarcia1105 said:


>



2008 Amethyst.


----------



## nygarcia1105

saira1214 said:


> 2008 Amethyst.





thanks saira!!!!


----------



## missjesf

This is on Barney's website for $1,495 but the name and image is throwing me off. The name is Gold Day and I googled it and saw that it is the "bucket" kind of bag while the picture is shown as, which I believe to be the Work style. Is Barney's using the wrong image? It says it is expected to deliver in March so is there a possibility that this is a new style for the Spring Collection? Because if it is this style for this price then I wouldn't mind pre-orering it!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hi there...yes this is the work unless there is something that I didn't know.


----------



## angelamaz2

I think it's the wrong image attached to the description of the bag.


----------



## saira1214

missjesf said:
			
		

> This is on Barney's website for $1,495 but the name and image is throwing me off. The name is Gold Day and I googled it and saw that it is the "bucket" kind of bag while the picture is shown as, which I believe to be the Work style. Is Barney's using the wrong image? It says it is expected to deliver in March so is there a possibility that this is a new style for the Spring Collection? Because if it is this style for this price then I wouldn't mind pre-orering it!



Yes, it is the wrong image. The giant work is more expensive.


----------



## kath00

Can someone please ID this bag (color and year).  According to seller it's 2011 but I didn't see this light cream color in 2011 colors...  Also, isn't this a PT, not a City?  I have more pix if need be but it came with no cards.

Thank you!  Katherine


----------



## saira1214

kath00 said:
			
		

> Can someone please ID this bag (color and year).  According to seller it's 2011 but I didn't see this light cream color in 2011 colors...  Also, isn't this a PT, not a City?  I have more pix if need be but it came with no cards.
> 
> Thank you!  Katherine



It is a PT and definitely not 2011. It's hard for me to tell in this photo, but is it straight white or off white? If off white it is likely 2007 ivory. If white it can be 2007, 2008 or 2009 White.


----------



## kath00

Thank you.  It is off white.


----------



## Detski54

Hi lovely ladies! Need your opinion on this one. It says on the card it's from 2011. I'm thinking its vieux rose???


----------



## saira1214

Detski54 said:
			
		

> Hi lovely ladies! Need your opinion on this one. It says on the card it's from 2011. I'm thinking its vieux rose???



Yep.


----------



## Detski54

saira1214 said:
			
		

> Yep.



Thanks saira!


----------



## iragirl

Pls help me identify this color? The owner claims it is just called rust brown, i dont think theres such a balenciaga color...


----------



## saira1214

Detski54 said:
			
		

> Thanks saira!


----------



## greenshanks

Can someone identify this colour for me, its selling on Matches.com and states manufacturers colour - Nude


----------



## xbabe82517

Possibly Rose Bonbon or Rose Blush. Bonbon is more pink and Blush is more peachy. Looking at the photo, I'm leaning towards Bonbon but whichever it is, that does not look like a nude colour to me unless the photo is way off!


----------



## greenshanks

xbabe82517 said:


> Possibly Rose Bonbon or Rose Blush. Bonbon is more pink and Blush is more peachy. Looking at the photo, I'm leaning towards Bonbon but whichever it is, that does not look like a nude colour to me unless the photo is way off!



Hi, thanks for your help are Rose Bon Bon & Blush from the current season?

Is "nude"  a Bal colour? It's really annoying when they dont list the proper colour


----------



## PinkPeonies

Can someone confirm for me what colour this pencil is. 

I initially thought it was Gris Tarmac when I bought it, but now I think it might be Anthracite. 

I tried to look through the colour chart but couldn't find anything. 

TIA!


----------



## saira1214

PinkPeonies said:
			
		

> Can someone confirm for me what colour this pencil is.
> 
> I initially thought it was Gris Tarmac when I bought it, but now I think it might be Anthracite.
> 
> I tried to look through the colour chart but couldn't find anything.
> 
> TIA!



It's Anthra.


----------



## saira1214

greenshanks said:
			
		

> Can someone identify this colour for me, its selling on Matches.com and states manufacturers colour - Nude



Rose bon bon


----------



## PinkPeonies

saira1214 said:
			
		

> It's Anthra.



Thank you! &#9786;


----------



## lessnaked

Hello  Can someone tell me the year it was made and the name of this colour please? From the card it's clearly 2012 but when I went to the Bal store in Singapore, the 2012 pink they had on display was a completely different shade. Enlighten me ? Thanks !


----------



## eddiesgal

Hi everyone,
I have a bag that I was wondering if anyone could help me find the make of?
It's a Francesco Biasia, with the word since 1977 inside on a silver oval and then ontop of another stitched suede oval. I have photos but they say they are too large to attach and to adjust them manually of which I'm not very technical saavy  Can someone assist me?  Thank you in advance for your kind assistance. 
Once I published this it does show 3 of the photos......don't ask me how I did it???


----------



## shelzbags

Hi Everyone and Happy New Year! I know the style and color, but what I'm wondering is whether you can tell from the tags what year this Brief is? Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110990163278?ssPageName=STRK:MEUSX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1560.l2649


----------



## Jira

eddiesgal said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a bag that I was wondering if anyone could help me find the make of?
> It's a Francesco Biasia, with the word since 1977 inside on a silver oval and then ontop of another stitched suede oval. I have photos but they say they are too large to attach and to adjust them manually of which I'm not very technical saavy  Can someone assist me?  Thank you in advance for your kind assistance.
> Once I published this it does show 3 of the photos......don't ask me how I did it???



This is the Balenciaga subforum so I'm not sure we can help you identity this Francesco Baisia bag. I'd re-post it in the more general bag subforum.


----------



## Jira

lessnaked said:


> Hello  Can someone tell me the year it was made and the name of this colour please? From the card it's clearly 2012 but when I went to the Bal store in Singapore, the 2012 pink they had on display was a completely different shade. Enlighten me ? Thanks !



This bag looks off to me. Can you post more pictures in Authenticate This Balenciaga?


----------



## Jira

shelzbags said:


> Hi Everyone and Happy New Year! I know the style and color, but what I'm wondering is whether you can tell from the tags what year this Brief is? Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110990163278?ssPageName=STRK:MEUSX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1560.l2649



2007 or 2008, I can't narrow it down more than that.


----------



## shelzbags

Jira said:


> 2007 or 2008, I can't narrow it down more than that.



Hi Jira--thank you for your response; I appreciate it. Do you think it's most likely Chevre? I can't remember where I read that in 08 Bal did both Chevre and Agneau. I've had good experiences with both, so I can't really tell the difference most times.


----------



## Possum

Hi Bal Lovers! Can someone please identify the Bal tote featured on page 52 of the January 13 Australian Vogue Magazine? Black/lime. Intriguing. 

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## eddiesgal

Jira said:


> This is the Balenciaga subforum so I'm not sure we can help you identity this Francesco Baisia bag. I'd re-post it in the more general bag subforum.


Thanks Jira, I didn't realize my error and will post in the proper forum Have a great 2013!


----------



## kizmit

Hi ladies,
Is this a "city" bag?  I thought only part times or works had a center seam!?  The seller says it is from 2009 or 2010.
thanks!
Item: Balenciaga handbag
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...836?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a27a5f834


----------



## missjesf

I recently purchased my first Balenciaga bag, City RH, right before Christmas. While I was making my purchase I came across this wallet at my Nordstrom counter. My default wallet is MBMJ Classic Q long wallet. I also have a Louis Vuitton long wallet to match my LV bags, so I thought it would be nice to not have a long wallet. I thought this size was perfect, too! When I got home to do research, I couldn't find it anywhere, not even Neiman Marcus website, Barney's website, nor Balenciaga's website. So I went back today to Nordstrom and actually purchased this to match my bag. My question is, why isn't this style found online (I believe this is the Portefeuille wallet)? Why isn't this on Balenciaga's website? I know this is authentic since I purchased it from Nordstrom but is this style discontinued? I'm so curious!


----------



## lessnaked

Jira said:


> This bag looks off to me. Can you post more pictures in Authenticate This Balenciaga?


Hi Jira, thanks for your response. Have posted in the Authentication thread and found out that the bale on my bag was a giveaway that it's a fake ): I have returned it to the reseller and gotten a full refund with many apologies.


----------



## Rachel789




----------



## chitowncat

Hi, I purchased this bag just before Christmas and am not sure what the Bal color is.  Also, I thought the Brogues collection was from 2011 but my tag says 2012.  Can anyone tell from the pictures attached what I have here (any more info on color or collection)?
Thanks very much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

It doesn't look like a 2012 color.  You may have an mismatched year card?

There is a thread called "Identify this balenciaga"  You may want to post on that too.


----------



## chitowncat

Hi, I apologize for posting this in the wrong place the first time....
I purchased this bag just before Christmas and am not sure what the Bal color is. Also, I thought the Brogues collection was from 2011 but my tag says 2012. Can anyone tell from the pictures attached what I have here (any more info on color or collection)?
 Thanks very much!


----------



## chitowncat

Thank you - I just reposted in the 'Identify this Bal' thread.  I'm sorry for not doing that in the first place!  thanks...


----------



## crazyaboutbags

I think that color is cement, it's a very light grey they released in S/S 2012, that would match the tags that came with the bag 
HTH


----------



## crazyaboutbags

chitowncat said:


> Hi, I apologize for posting this in the wrong place the first time....
> I purchased this bag just before Christmas and am not sure what the Bal color is. Also, I thought the Brogues collection was from 2011 but my tag says 2012. Can anyone tell from the pictures attached what I have here (any more info on color or collection)?
> Thanks very much!



I think that color is cement, it's a very light grey they released in S/S 2012, that would match the tags that came with the bag 
HTH


----------



## Metteandersen

hi girls, can you tell me the official color of this purse??

TIA
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...895&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=281044894933&


----------



## charmbags

Hi ladies hoping I'm finally in the right place but I urgently need to find out the year/colour of my shoulder. I'm guessing 2005 rouge theatre but I could so easily be wrong. here she is stuffed and unstuffed, morning & afternoon light. thanks, any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## farrahmelanie

Hi Ladies,

Can anyone identify the color and year of this bag? It's hard to discern because of the lighting. I'm hoping some experienced experts can weigh in...


Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...265?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0842c4c1

seller: worldtraveler57

item Number: 330851075265

thanks in advance!


----------



## charmbags

I see what you mean, I'm not going to be much help, I can't decide if it's 06 Marron, 06 Truffle or 07 Mogano, it depends which pic I look at... I first thought Marron but the last pic looks like Truffle - fascinated to see what the more experienced tpfers decide...I'm the girl who bought a 2010 Sang Red Velo thinking from the pics I would actually get a red bag but it's an icky pink irl. That seller's lighting is fairly clear though, can't see any fading, just nice distressing, I don't want to put you off a potentially good buy or anything...


----------



## delphinet

I apologize for the stupid question, but which bag is Adriana Lima carrying here (linked in the celebrities-with-bbags thread)? Thanks  http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ags-pictures-only-12040-215.html#post23665219


----------



## farrahmelanie

Can anyone else with a keener eye weigh in on this one?








farrahmelanie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can anyone identify the color and year of this bag? It's hard to discern because of the lighting. I'm hoping some experienced experts can weigh in...
> 
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...265?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0842c4c1
> 
> seller: worldtraveler57
> 
> item Number: 330851075265
> 
> thanks in advance!


----------



## saira1214

farrahmelanie said:
			
		

> Can anyone else with a keener eye weigh in on this one?



It's difficult to tell from these photos alone. I am guessing that it is 09 chataigne.


----------



## saira1214

delphinet said:
			
		

> I apologize for the stupid question, but which bag is Adriana Lima carrying here (linked in the celebrities-with-bbags thread)? Thanks  http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/celebrities-with-bbags-pictures-only-12040-215.html#post23665219



2001 black flat brass first


----------



## saira1214

charmbags said:
			
		

> Hi ladies hoping I'm finally in the right place but I urgently need to find out the year/colour of my shoulder. I'm guessing 2005 rouge theatre but I could so easily be wrong. here she is stuffed and unstuffed, morning & afternoon light. thanks, any help greatly appreciated!



I agree that it is RT


----------



## saira1214

Metteandersen said:
			
		

> hi girls, can you tell me the official color of this purse??
> 
> TIA
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-Purse-Wallet-Fuschia-Pink-Silver-Hardware-100-Auth-Used-Bag-/281044894933?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D4640289619280054895%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D281044894933%26



Ask the seller for a photo of the white card. That will have the year on it. It looks too light to be cyclamen, but It could be sorbet.


----------



## saira1214

kizmit said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> Is this a "city" bag?  I thought only part times or works had a center seam!?  The seller says it is from 2009 or 2010.
> thanks!
> Item: Balenciaga handbag
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Balenciaga-Handbag-/181053814836?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a27a5f834



This is the perforated city which came out in 2010 and these bags have the seam.


----------



## saira1214

missjesf said:
			
		

> I recently purchased my first Balenciaga bag, City RH, right before Christmas. While I was making my purchase I came across this wallet at my Nordstrom counter. My default wallet is MBMJ Classic Q long wallet. I also have a Louis Vuitton long wallet to match my LV bags, so I thought it would be nice to not have a long wallet. I thought this size was perfect, too! When I got home to do research, I couldn't find it anywhere, not even Neiman Marcus website, Barney's website, nor Balenciaga's website. So I went back today to Nordstrom and actually purchased this to match my bag. My question is, why isn't this style found online (I believe this is the Portefeuille wallet)? Why isn't this on Balenciaga's website? I know this is authentic since I purchased it from Nordstrom but is this style discontinued? I'm so curious!



I'm not good with SLGs. I'll let someone else chime in.


----------



## charmbags

saira1214 said:


> I agree that it is RT


Thanks so much Saira, that's 3 of us, 2 of you being experts, I can go ahead and confirm it - I'm selling her, so had to be certain


----------



## charmbags

farrahmelanie said:


> Can anyone else with a keener eye weigh in on this one?


yeah silly me it's agneau so it has to be a later bag


----------



## Bootboot19

Hello everyone!! I am new to this forum but have been following it for a while now.. I am INLOVE with the bbag, and I have learned so much just by following you girls and guys?, so thank you for that.. Am about to get my very first bbag and I am sooo excited..  anyway, could anyone identify this red velo bag pls? The year and color? It has an adjustable strap , so that makes it a 2012 right? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bootboot19

Here's another pic.. Thank you..


----------



## saira1214

Bootboot19 said:


> Hello everyone!! I am new to this forum but have been following it for a while now.. I am INLOVE with the bbag, and I have learned so much just by following you girls and guys?, so thank you for that.. Am about to get my very first bbag and I am sooo excited..  anyway, could anyone identify this red velo bag pls? The year and color? It has an adjustable strap , so that makes it a 2012 right? Thanks in advance!



It is Rose Thulian. 2012


----------



## Bootboot19

saira1214 said:
			
		

> It is Rose Thulian. 2012



Thanks!


----------



## alelape

Dear Ladies,
I am going to buy a pre-owned Balenciaga Part Time but I have a doubt. The bags belongs to the SS2012 collection according to the tag attached but the color of the bag does not appears in the SS12 color chart. 
What do you think about it?
Thank you so much for your help
Alessandra


----------



## saira1214

alelape said:


> Dear Ladies,
> I am going to buy a pre-owned Balenciaga Part Time but I have a doubt. The bags belongs to the SS2012 collection according to the tag attached but the color of the bag does not appears in the SS12 color chart.
> What do you think about it?
> Thank you so much for your help
> Alessandra



It is 2012 gris poivre.


----------



## Butterfly060207

Hi Ladies,

Could anyone please help me to identify this style, year and colour of this Balenciaga bag?  I was told by the seller that it is from the year 2004 - is this right??  All feedback would be greatly appreciated.  Thanking all in advance. 

Link:  http://s703.photobucket.com/albums/ww31/Butterfly060207/Balenciaga Green Messenger Bag/

with kind regards,
Butterfly060207


----------



## saira1214

Butterfly060207 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could anyone please help me to identify this style, year and colour of this Balenciaga bag?  I was told by the seller that it is from the year 2004 - is this right??  All feedback would be greatly appreciated.  Thanking all in advance.
> 
> Link:  http://s703.photobucket.com/albums/ww31/Butterfly060207/Balenciaga Green Messenger Bag/
> 
> with kind regards,
> Butterfly060207



I can't see photobucket photos from my computer. Can you please copy the image link and paste the photo or attach it? That way I can help. Thanks.


----------



## Butterfly060207

saira1214 said:


> I can't see photobucket photos from my computer. Can you please copy the image link and paste the photo or attach it? That way I can help. Thanks.



Hi saira1214,

I hope I can upload the photos - I will give it a try.
































Thanks for all the help.

with kind regards,
Butterfly060207


----------



## saira1214

Butterfly060207 said:
			
		

> Hi saira1214,
> 
> I hope I can upload the photos - I will give it a try.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.
> 
> with kind regards,
> Butterfly060207



2004 seafoam messenger bag.


----------



## Bagaholics7

Dear Ladies,

Could you please help me identify the color of this bag?  I just bought this second hand yesterday, but it didn't come with the white tag nor the mirror.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## saira1214

Bagaholics7 said:
			
		

> Dear Ladies,
> 
> Could you please help me identify the color of this bag?  I just bought this second hand yesterday, but it didn't come with the white tag nor the mirror.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Looks like 08 ruby or 09 poupre. Is it more red or berry IRL?


----------



## Bagaholics7

saira1214 said:


> Looks like 08 ruby or 09 poupre. Is it more red or berry IRL?



Thank you Saira!
in real life it's more red. bright red.


----------



## Butterfly060207

saira1214 said:


> 2004 seafoam messenger bag.



Thanks a bunch saira1214 for your help and feedback.  You ladies at Purseforum are just totally awesome!!! 

with kind regards,
Butterfly060207


----------



## alelape

saira1214 said:


> It is 2012 gris poivre.



Thank you !


----------



## saira1214

Bagaholics7 said:


> Thank you Saira!
> in real life it's more red. bright red.



I think it is 08 Ruby. You said you do not have the mirror, correct?


----------



## Ri3Ri3

Hi Ladies,

Could you please help me identify the what model and year of this bag? and also  the authenticity. Thank you


----------



## Bagaholics7

saira1214 said:


> I think it is 08 Ruby. You said you do not have the mirror, correct?



Hi Saira,  
Yes, I do not have the mirror. 
Did the 08 Ruby not come with a mirror?


----------



## Bootboot19

Bootboot19 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone!! I am new to this forum but have been following it for a while now.. I am INLOVE with the bbag, and I have learned so much just by following you girls and guys?, so thank you for that.. Am about to get my very first bbag and I am sooo excited..  anyway, could anyone identify this red velo bag pls? The year and color? It has an adjustable strap , so that makes it a 2012 right? Thanks in advance!



I miss saira (ty again) said its a rose thulian but is it possible it may be a coquelicot? Does that color come in an adjustable strap as well...? Please help! Thanks


----------



## Jira

Ri3Ri3 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could you please help me identify the what model and year of this bag? and also  the authenticity. Thank you



This is 100% fake.


----------



## Jira

Bagaholics7 said:


> Hi Saira,
> Yes, I do not have the mirror.
> Did the 08 Ruby not come with a mirror?



Ruby did come with a mirror.


----------



## Jira

Bootboot19 said:


> I miss saira (ty again) said its a rose thulian but is it possible it may be a coquelicot? Does that color come in an adjustable strap as well...? Please help! Thanks
> 
> View attachment 2015817



Tough to tell with this stock photo. I'd say Coquelicot. Rose Thulian is pinker. Here's a comparison pic: 

_Photo belongs to ieweuyhs_


----------



## Bootboot19

Jira said:
			
		

> Tough to tell with this stock photo. I'd say Coquelicot. Rose Thulian is pinker. Here's a comparison pic:
> 
> Photo belongs to ieweuyhs



Ooooooh..nice reds .. Thanks Jira!


----------



## anitos

Hi there!
Do u think this is the Monk leather? It seems ro have such a different leather than the regular chevre?
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.it/viewitem?itemId=230909423492&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=16692758073


----------



## saira1214

Jira said:


> Tough to tell with this stock photo. I'd say Coquelicot. Rose Thulian is pinker. Here's a comparison pic:
> 
> _Photo belongs to ieweuyhs_





Bootboot19 said:


> Ooooooh..nice reds .. Thanks Jira!



It is tough to tell with the stock photo, but the reason I went with RT is because Coq does not have the adjustable strap. I think that is new for 2012 f/w and Coq is s/s.


----------



## Jira

anitos said:


> Hi there!
> Do u think this is the Monk leather? It seems ro have such a different leather than the regular chevre?
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.it/viewitem?itemId=230909423492&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=16692758073



Yes, it is Monk. It's also an oldie with pewter hardware.


----------



## Bootboot19

saira1214 said:
			
		

> It is tough to tell with the stock photo, but the reason I went with RT is because Coq does not have the adjustable strap. I think that is new for 2012 f/w and Coq is s/s.



Oh it doesn't?  rt is okay, i just luuv coq more.. That was What I wasnt sure about.. So the adjustable straps were just released in f/w 2012 then? Oh well, thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## lvsweetness

does anyone know what color this is? they say maldives, but doesn't look like maldives and the only other color from 09 is tempete/storm and it doesn't look too much like that either.. thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BALENCI...634?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccdffa7a2


----------



## saira1214

lvsweetness said:


> does anyone know what color this is? they say maldives, but doesn't look like maldives and the only other color from 09 is tempete/storm and it doesn't look too much like that either.. thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BALENCI...634?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccdffa7a2


09 Blue Layette


----------



## lvsweetness

saira1214 said:


> 09 Blue Layette



thanks!


----------



## CapsCouture90

Hi, can someone help me identify both of these bags? I think they're both city bags, but I'm not sure... Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

CapsCouture90 said:
			
		

> Hi, can someone help me identify both of these bags? I think they're both city bags, but I'm not sure... Thanks!



Nicole is carrying a 05 black city and Lauren had a black rose gold town.


----------



## CapsCouture90

saira1214 said:


> Nicole is carrying a 05 black city and Lauren had a black rose gold town.


Thanks!!


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

is this giant city? i looked up giant city on the internet but the hardware looks larger on the picture :/


----------



## diamante33

cupcakeofmylife said:


> is this giant city? i looked up giant city on the internet but the hardware looks larger on the picture :/



This is a City with regular hardware


----------



## OTam

Hi all,
I recently purchased a city second-hand and was told this person bought it 3 yrs ago from Neimum Marcus but i dont really believe her based on this tag which I believe is a 2007 tag.  The tag reads N* 7070 U (first attached pic)

Also I have attached 2 additional pictures of wear on the handle and top of the strap - can you confirm this is normal for an authentic Balenciaga?  

Thanks!
Olivia


----------



## OTam

Oh I guess my other question is - is it possible for Neimun Marcus to be selling a 2007 bag in 2009/2010?

Thanks!


----------



## cazzz1

Any idea what colour this is please? I don't think it's Mastic as it is more brown.


----------



## Jira

OTam said:


> Hi all,
> I recently purchased a city second-hand and was told this person bought it 3 yrs ago from Neimum Marcus but i dont really believe her based on this tag which I believe is a 2007 tag.  The tag reads N* 7070 U (first attached pic)
> 
> Also I have attached 2 additional pictures of wear on the handle and top of the strap - can you confirm this is normal for an authentic Balenciaga?
> 
> Thanks!
> Olivia



You're right, the U indicates that it's a 2007 bag. The bag appears very used; the wear is normal.



OTam said:


> Oh I guess my other question is - is it possible for Neimun Marcus to be selling a 2007 bag in 2009/2010?
> 
> Thanks!



It's rare, but still possible.


----------



## Jira

cupcakeofmylife said:


> is this giant city? i looked up giant city on the internet but the hardware looks larger on the picture :/



No, that's a City with mini Rose Gold Hardware. 

Here is a City with *giant* Rose Gold Hardware: 

_photo belongs to sandysandiego_


----------



## Jira

cazzz1 said:


> Any idea what colour this is please? I don't think it's Mastic as it is more brown.



2007 Sandstone. 

Here's a picture of a Sandstone Day: 

_originally posted by jag_


----------



## XCCX

Hi!

Could anyone please ID these two colors?

TIA!


----------



## saira1214

xactreality said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could anyone please ID these two colors?
> 
> TIA!



Hillary is carrying a 2011 vieux rose rggh city and the other appears to be a 2010 rggh sang envelope clutch.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Hi there, I'd just like to ask the colour & year of this light grey RH city, many thx 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/390529034508?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Also another RH city that I was hoping to find out the year & colour of:-

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/330845855879#ht_2618wt_1188


----------



## saira1214

jeanstohandbags said:


> Hi there, I'd just like to ask the colour & year of this light grey RH city, many thx
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/390529034508?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648



It is the holiday metallic silver from last season, 2011.


----------



## XCCX

This one too please!


----------



## saira1214

jeanstohandbags said:


> Also another RH city that I was hoping to find out the year & colour of:-
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/330845855879#ht_2618wt_1188


2009 Blue Layaette, very faded.


----------



## saira1214

xactreality said:


> This one too please!


2010 pivione or 2011 grenadine.


----------



## XCCX

saira1214 said:


> 2010 pivione or 2011 grenadine.



Thanks alot for the reply!

Are bags usually released before thier season? This photo was posted in June 09 in the celebs thread..

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/celebrities-with-bbags-pictures-only-12040-146.html


----------



## saira1214

xactreality said:


> Thanks alot for the reply!
> 
> Are bags usually released before thier season? This photo was posted in June 09 in the celebs thread..
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/celebrities-with-bbags-pictures-only-12040-146.html



No, bags usually are not released before they come out for the season. Well, at least not that far in advanced. ID'ing bags is not an exact science since I am usually working with one photo at angles that do not allow me to fully inspect the bag.  So of course , mistakes can be made. The bag looks like a velo on this individual, but I guess it is a city.  If the photo is from 09, it is likely Framboise.


----------



## XCCX

saira1214 said:


> No, bags usually are not released before they come out for the season. Well, at least not that far in advanced. ID'ing bags is not an exact science since I am usually working with one photo at angles that do not allow me to fully inspect the bag.  So of course , mistakes can be made. The bag looks like a velo on this individual, but I guess it is a city.  If the photo is from 09, it is likely Framboise.



I understand, thanks again


----------



## jeanstohandbags

saira1214 said:


> It is the holiday metallic silver from last season, 2011.


Thx so much


----------



## jeanstohandbags

saira1214 said:


> 2009 Blue Layaette, very faded.


Thx so much again


----------



## jeanstohandbags

I can't work out the colour & year of this one either if anyone can help - many thx as always 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...%2BdVLTeuvfW2IT0Letd8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## jeanstohandbags

jeanstohandbags said:


> I can't work out the colour & year of this one either if anyone can help - many thx as always
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...%2BdVLTeuvfW2IT0Letd8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





^ Many thx saira1214 for letting me know in the 'photos wearing your bbags' thread what the colour & year of this is, much appreciated


----------



## Javierika

Hi is it authentic?deluxemall.com/balenciaga/84517-balenciaga-sapphire-purple-city-bag-only-1000-a.html


----------



## Javierika

Hi anyone can help is it authentic?


----------



## loveshoesbags

Can some one help me authenticate PlEASE 


eBay  Seller :letsgetcharming 

Item: Item #:	271090985192


----------



## saira1214

Javierika said:


> Hi anyone can help is it authentic?
> http://deluxemall.com/balenciaga/84517-balenciaga-sapphire-purple-city-bag-only-1000-a.html[/QUOTE]
> 
> [quote="loveshoesbags, post: 23827136"]Can some one help me authenticate PlEASE :(
> 
> 
> eBay  Seller :letsgetcharming
> 
> Item: Item #:	271090985192[/QUOTE]
> 
> Post here for questions regarding authenticity: [URL="http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/authenticate-balenciaga-please-read-rules-use-format-post-787207.html"]http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/authenticate-balenciaga-please-read-rules-use-format-post-787207.html[/URL]
> 
> Please note the required pictures for authentication.


----------



## Javierika

Girls pls help identify this bag. Buying soon
Hi is it authentic?deluxemall.com/balenciaga/84517-balenciaga-sapphire-purple-city-bag-only-1000-a.html


----------



## AECornell

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230919421050?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

Seller says they bought it in 2011 but I'm having a hard time pinpointing which pink it is. It looks slightly purple. To me it looks like '08 Pale Magenta.
GSH City
Serial #: 173084 502752


----------



## JuliJenn

Hi Everyone!  Could anyone please help me identify the exact color and year of this First?  I just put it on layaway on Fashionphile.  The listing says its agneau, but I was wondering if this is true because it also has pewter hardware. So is it an 2003?  I figured I would ask the experts to be sure!   Thank you all very much for your help!  I really appreciate it!  

http://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Agneau-First-Lilac-28885


----------



## Fashion1

JuliJenn said:


> Hi Everyone!  Could anyone please help me identify the exact color and year of this First?  I just put it on layaway on Fashionphile.  The listing says its agneau, but I was wondering if this is true because it also has pewter hardware. So is it an 2003?  I figured I would ask the experts to be sure!   Thank you all very much for your help!  I really appreciate it!
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Agneau-First-Lilac-28885



Looks like 2003 Lilac with Pewter Hardware, which would mean it's definitely Chevre leather, not Agneau. It was Fall/Winter.


----------



## redskater

AECornell said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230919421050?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> Seller says they bought it in 2011 but I'm having a hard time pinpointing which pink it is. It looks slightly purple. To me it looks like '08 Pale Magenta.
> GSH City
> Serial #: 173084 502752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> that's the wrong tag for a 2011, It looks like pale magenta to me as well.  It can't be anything later than 2009.


----------



## AECornell

Thanks for replying. I'm thinking _she_ bought it in 2011, but from someone else/pre-loved. Since she just called it 'pink' I'm thinking maybe she doesn't know what color it is, or isn't that knowledgeable about Balenciaga. I've had it authenticated here already. 



redskater said:


> that's the wrong tag for a 2011, It looks like pale magenta to me as well.  It can't be anything later than 2009.


----------



## Jumy

HI, I saw this balenciaga bag online. The authenticy is already proven to me. 
But the seller has got this present as a gift in 2007 and Is not really a Balenciaga expert. So she has no clue which one this is. 






PLEASE HELP ME IDENTIFY THIS!!

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## fxvanleeuwen

Hi i think this is the giant folder. 
Is this bag on a dutch website?
Love and hugs Fx


----------



## oxjennalee

It looks like a giant folder to me aswell

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Balenciaga-Giant-Nickel-Folder-Shoulder-Bag-Black/prod144910247/


----------



## dyyong

Hello ladies, please help me with this non motorcycle style, TIA!!!!!


----------



## Metteandersen

hi guys

I am interested in this bag. However, I feel that the seller listed it as the wrong style. it says city in the description but is this not a Brief bag?
Also, do you guys know the color?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350703235953

TIA


----------



## Fashion1

Metteandersen said:


> hi guys
> 
> I am interested in this bag. However, I feel that the seller listed it as the wrong style. it says city in the description but is this not a Brief bag?
> Also, do you guys know the color?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350703235953
> 
> TIA



It's a Midday. Looks to me like 2010 Sang.


----------



## Metteandersen

Fashion1 said:


> It's a Midday. Looks to me like 2010 Sang.


hi there and thank you very much for such a quick response


----------



## JuliJenn

Fashion1 said:


> Looks like 2003 Lilac with Pewter Hardware, which would mean it's definitely Chevre leather, not Agneau. It was Fall/Winter.



Thank you so much, Fashion1!  I really appreciate your help.  Have a great night!


----------



## Bayswaterlinca

Amazing!!!


----------



## sodapop21

Hello can you tell which color is this hip bag?
pink sorbet or other?
many thanks

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## JuliJenn

Good afternoon!  May I please ask for your help with the year and color of this Bal too, please?  I think it is an 2006 Aquamarine Turquoise City, based on the listing, but if you could please confirm, I would really appreciate your expertise!  Thank you so, so much!


----------



## saira1214

JuliJenn said:


> Good afternoon!  May I please ask for your help with the year and color of this Bal too, please?  I think it is an 2006 Aquamarine Turquoise City, based on the listing, but if you could please confirm, I would really appreciate your expertise!  Thank you so, so much!



07 Aquamarine.


----------



## JuliJenn

saira1214 said:


> 07 Aquamarine.



Thank you so much, Saira!    I really appreciate your help!


----------



## kizmit

Hi ladies,
Can you help me with the color of this part time?
Is it Steel/plomb or anthracite?
thanks!


----------



## saira1214

kizmit said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can you help me with the color of this part time?
> Is it Steel/plomb or anthracite?
> thanks!



Does it have feet? Pocket on the back of the mirror? I am guessing, Anthra, but my answer may change based on the answers to above.


----------



## kizmit

saira1214 said:


> Does it have feet? Pocket on the back of the mirror? I am guessing, Anthra, but my answer may change based on the answers to above.



Yes, it has feet!  Unfortunately, I do not have the mirror!  :/


----------



## Joycece

Are their wallets different each year? Can you tell what year they are made?


----------



## Jira

Joycece said:


> Are their wallets different each year? Can you tell what year they are made?



Colors vary so if we have pictures, we can try to identify the color and that will tell us the year/season.


----------



## Jira

kizmit said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can you help me with the color of this part time?
> Is it Steel/plomb or anthracite?
> thanks!



Has this bag been dyed or treated with a product? It looks very discolored to me.


----------



## PernilleCamilla

Hi ladies.

Can you please help me identify the colour (and year) of this little beauty?
I'm thinking Tomato, but must admit I'm far from sure..



Thanks a bunch


----------



## likexaxdisaster

Can someone help me with the color of this bag? The seller lists it as green, bought in 2012... looks like poker fonce to me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...Handbags&hash=item20cf1df843&autorefresh=true


----------



## saira1214

PernilleCamilla said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Can you please help me identify the colour (and year) of this little beauty?
> I'm thinking Tomato, but must admit I'm far from sure..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch



Looks like 05 Rouge Theater to me but the photos make it look different in each lighting. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## saira1214

Jira said:


> Has this bag been dyed or treated with a product? It looks very discolored to me.



I agree that it looks very disclored. I figured that it was fading and that it is Anthra based on some of the green tones. If it has feet, I am thinking 07 or 08. I do not think it is plomb. What do you think?


----------



## Jira

saira1214 said:


> I agree that it looks very disclored. I figured that it was fading and that it is Anthra based on some of the green tones. If it has feet, I am thinking 07 or 08. I do not think it is plomb. What do you think?



If the bag hasn't been dyed, I agree it's probably Anthra.


----------



## kizmit

Jira said:


> Has this bag been dyed or treated with a product? It looks very discolored to me.



Hi Jira,
It has not been dyed.  It has been treated with LMB silk serum.


----------



## kizmit

saira1214 said:


> I agree that it looks very disclored. I figured that it was fading and that it is Anthra based on some of the green tones. If it has feet, I am thinking 07 or 08. I do not think it is plomb. What do you think?



When looking at it, it appears "Gray" without green tones--more like a steel gray which made me think Plomb, but I haven't seen Plomb IRL.


----------



## kizmit

saira1214 said:


> I agree that it looks very disclored. I figured that it was fading and that it is Anthra based on some of the green tones. If it has feet, I am thinking 07 or 08. I do not think it is plomb. What do you think?



I just looked back at the photos and I do see the green tones you are referring to!  But when in hand it looks Gray!?  And not as discolored as the photos!?


----------



## kizmit

Jira said:


> If the bag hasn't been dyed, I agree it's probably Anthra.



Got it!!  thank you!


----------



## kizmit

Ladies,
may I have your keen eyes take a look at this one?  any ideas on the color and year?
thanks!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...nD8nDPuuisYPBRhbslrck%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Joycece

Please help id the year. Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

kizmit said:


> Ladies,
> may I have your keen eyes take a look at this one?  any ideas on the color and year?
> thanks!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Brown-Distressed-Leather-Motorcycle-City-Handbag-/281058562074?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMESINDXX%3AIT&nma=true&si=M9q1lmnD8nDPuuisYPBRhbslrck%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Looks like 09 Charbon


----------



## kizmit

saira1214 said:


> Looks like 09 Charbon



I thought maybe it was an 07 or 08 because it was a part time with feet.?


----------



## saira1214

kizmit said:


> I thought maybe it was an 07 or 08 because it was a part time with feet.?



Charbon came out in 08 as well. I can't remember which year is darker. 09 bags had feet.


----------



## kizmit

saira1214 said:


> Charbon came out in 08 as well. I can't remember which year is darker. 09 bags had feet.



Ah ha!  got it!  thank YOU!!


----------



## PernilleCamilla

saira1214 said:


> Looks like 05 Rouge Theater to me but the photos make it look different in each lighting. Maybe someone else can chime in.



Thanks. You might be right, the last pic doesn't look like Tomato. But a 05 Rouge Theater MU is also great  

Anyone else with an opinion!?


----------



## Joycece

missjesf said:


> I recently purchased my first Balenciaga bag, City RH, right before Christmas. While I was making my purchase I came across this wallet at my Nordstrom counter. My default wallet is MBMJ Classic Q long wallet. I also have a Louis Vuitton long wallet to match my LV bags, so I thought it would be nice to not have a long wallet. I thought this size was perfect, too! When I got home to do research, I couldn't find it anywhere, not even Neiman Marcus website, Barney's website, nor Balenciaga's website. So I went back today to Nordstrom and actually purchased this to match my bag. My question is, why isn't this style found online (I believe this is the Portefeuille wallet)? Why isn't this on Balenciaga's website? I know this is authentic since I purchased it from Nordstrom but is this style discontinued? I'm so curious!


May be it is the lady wallet? but i bit different without the snap buckles. It has nicer layout than the classic money


----------



## lulublue717

can someone help me to find out year and season of my bag ?? letter ends with "M"
TIA


----------



## redskater

lulublue717 said:


> can someone help me to find out year and season of my bag ?? Letter ends with "m"
> tia



f/w 2011


----------



## redskater

Joycece said:


> Please help id the year. Thank you!



hard to say without the white card.


----------



## lulublue717

redskater said:


> f/w 2011



Thank you so much for your answer


----------



## Ems23

Hi ladies,

I was wondering if someone could help me ID this bag? It has no tags etc and I have no idea of date. Would appreciate any info


----------



## saira1214

likexaxdisaster said:


> Can someone help me with the color of this bag? The seller lists it as green, bought in 2012... looks like poker fonce to me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...Handbags&hash=item20cf1df843&autorefresh=true



Yes, it is Poker Fonce


----------



## kizmit

saira1214 said:


> Looks like 09 Charbon



Hi there,
it's me again.  Sorry to be a pain, but I just noticed the mirror has a pocket.
Could it be "Cafe" from 2007?  or "Vert vonce"?


----------



## kizmit

kizmit said:


> Ladies,
> may I have your keen eyes take a look at this one?  any ideas on the color and year?
> thanks!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...nD8nDPuuisYPBRhbslrck%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



This was the orig posting.  Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

kizmit said:


> Hi there,
> it's me again.  Sorry to be a pain, but I just noticed the mirror has a pocket.
> Could it be "Cafe" from 2007?  or "Vert vonce"?



I still think it is 08 Charbon because of how dark it is, but if there is a pocket it could be cafe.


----------



## sandyalamode

Hi ladies!! I am wanting to add a Balenciaga to my bag collection and am obsessed with grey bags right now! I just saw this bag on The Blonde Salad and would love help IDing the color, style, and hardware?  And then any ideas of where I could buy it?  

http://www.theblondesalad.com/2013/02/new-york-dl1961-show.html


----------



## scarlet555

I have a question for you ladies, from the leather tag on the inside can you tell what year the bag, a city is made?  Mine didn't have paper with the year on it.

First line identifies the bag,
I have a second line with letter k and then number 
Made in Italy...


----------



## scarlet555

It does not have a metal tag just leather


----------



## saira1214

scarlet555 said:


> I have a question for you ladies, from the leather tag on the inside can you tell what year the bag, a city is made?  Mine didn't have paper with the year on it.
> 
> First line identifies the bag,
> I have a second line with letter k and then number
> Made in Italy...





scarlet555 said:


> It does not have a metal tag just leather



Can you please post a picture of the bag as well as the tag? The letter only will instruct as to the season, not the color.


----------



## scarlet555

saira1214 said:


> Can you please post a picture of the bag as well as the tag? The letter only will instruct as to the season, not the color.



Not worried about authenticity got it from bal just didnt have the paper rag and its the last bag

I thought I posted pix let me try again


----------



## scarlet555

saira1214 said:


> Can you please post a picture of the bag as well as the tag? The letter only will instruct as to the season, not the color.



Can't attach from pix from I phone


----------



## scarlet555

saira1214 said:


> Can you please post a picture of the bag as well as the tag? The letter only will instruct as to the season, not the color.


ok can u c anything


----------



## scarlet555

saira1214 said:


> Can you please post a picture of the bag as well as the tag? The letter only will instruct as to the season, not the color.



Getting this


----------



## kizmit

saira1214 said:


> I still think it is 08 Charbon because of how dark it is, but if there is a pocket it could be cafe.





kizmit said:


> This was the orig posting.  Thank you!





kizmit said:


> Hi there,
> it's me again.  Sorry to be a pain, but I just noticed the mirror has a pocket.
> Could it be "Cafe" from 2007?  or "Vert vonce"?



Thanks so much!!


----------



## saira1214

scarlet555 said:


> Getting this



It's from 2012.


----------



## scarlet555

saira1214 said:


> It's from 2012.



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## lvsweetness

anybody know what blue this is? is it dark knight? thanks


----------



## lvsweetness

^^ nm , think its canard


----------



## sir_rodrigo

Hi there! I'm super interested in this bag on eBay but am not sure of the colour and year.. I think is might be grenadine? Can anyone confirm? Thanks so much!! 

100% Auth BALENCIAGA Editor's Bag The City Pink Leather Handbag 115748 Italy


----------



## Metteandersen

HI girls, is it really true that this is the color called Sang?

I just think it looks sooo bright compared to other sangs that I have seen. TIA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...976?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac0a903f8


----------



## Metteandersen

sir_rodrigo said:


> Hi there! I'm super interested in this bag on eBay but am not sure of the colour and year.. I think is might be grenadine? Can anyone confirm? Thanks so much!!
> 
> 100% Auth BALENCIAGA Editor's Bag The City Pink Leather Handbag 115748 Italy


Hi there it would really help if you were to put in the link. thanks


----------



## sir_rodrigo

Oh sorry, here you go: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/12105420...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4690wt_724

I'm posting from my phone so hopefully that link will work


----------



## kizmit

Hi ladies,
I'm hoping someone can help me with this bag.
I am told it is from 2008 and the letter on the tag corresponds to that year.  I found a color comparison photo of the blues from 2008.  Do you think the bag is the real deal?--one of these colors?
thanks!!


----------



## saira1214

kizmit said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm hoping someone can help me with this bag.
> I am told it is from 2008 and the letter on the tag corresponds to that year.  I found a color comparison photo of the blues from 2008.  Do you think the bag is the real deal?--one of these colors?
> thanks!!



The lighting is weird, so it is hard to ID. Did you put these photos in the authenticate this thread? It is definitely not electric blue or turq. It could be sky blue, but the color is off in these pics. It is likely due to the lighting.


----------



## saira1214

sir_rodrigo said:


> Oh sorry, here you go: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/12105420...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4690wt_724
> 
> I'm posting from my phone so hopefully that link will work



Sorry, this link doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## kizmit

saira1214 said:


> The lighting is weird, so it is hard to ID. Did you put these photos in the authenticate this thread? It is definitely not electric blue or turq. It could be sky blue, but the color is off in these pics. It is likely due to the lighting.



Those were exactly my thoughts!!  The seller will not send me the photos necessary to authenticate it!  NOT a good sign!!??  :/
ugh!


----------



## kizmit

kizmit said:


> Those were exactly my thoughts!!  The seller will not send me the photos necessary to authenticate it!  NOT a good sign!!??  :/
> ugh!



Thank you!!


----------



## saira1214

kizmit said:


> Those were exactly my thoughts!!  The seller will not send me the photos necessary to authenticate it!  NOT a good sign!!??  :/
> ugh!



Based on the fact that she will not give you the proper photos or even the photos that you ask for is a huge red flag. I would pass.


----------



## lvsweetness

sir_rodrigo said:


> Oh sorry, here you go: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/12105420...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4690wt_724
> 
> I'm posting from my phone so hopefully that link will work



i'm not sure if that is grenadine, the color seems a little off.. the tag indicates that it should be grenadine though. i had the color - this is how mine looked for comparison


----------



## kizmit

saira1214 said:


> Based on the fact that she will not give you the proper photos or even the photos that you ask for is a huge red flag. I would pass.



Yes, I agree!  thank you!  Happy Sunday!


----------



## sir_rodrigo

Hmm ok.. Yeah not sure! I really love the colour in the photos as its pink but not too pink, but don't want to take the risk on lighting :/ thanks so much for your help


----------



## tinyturtle

hi ladies, i'm a balenciaga newbie.  can anyone ID this bag? 

sorry for the link

http://www.chictopia.com/photo/show...dark-khaki-bag-black-converse-shoes-white-top


----------



## nrr_md

Hi ladies. Could somebody please help me identify the color and the year this bag was made? 

Thank you


----------



## leamb

its a Giant Silver stud (21) Pom Pon, cant identify the color for you.
possibly Galet?

the giant studs now are smaller..


----------



## saira1214

nrr_md said:


> Hi ladies. Could somebody please help me identify the color and the year this bag was made?
> 
> Thank you



2010 Anthra


----------



## nrr_md

Thank you so much for the prompt reply. I bought this bag but haven't paid yet. Still waiting for it to be authenticated. Thanks again


----------



## Detski54

nrr_md said:


> Thank you so much for the prompt reply. I bought this bag but haven't paid yet. Still waiting for it to be authenticated. Thanks again



Another B-bag!!! Woootttt... Wooottt!!!


----------



## tinyturtle

thank you!



leamb said:


> its a Giant Silver stud (21) Pom Pon, cant identify the color for you.
> possibly Galet?
> 
> the giant studs now are smaller..


----------



## nrr_md

Detski54 said:


> Another B-bag!!! Woootttt... Wooottt!!!



It is my first lovinmybags project hahaha!


----------



## lofty

Hi ladies, could someone kindly help me ID this GSH Part time? Seller posted it as bubblegum, but it looks more like framboise to me, but I can't be sure. Please help! Thanks!


----------



## gdt

Hello Ladies! Can you help me once more, please? Which Blue is that and year? I know is rose gold g12 Velo. I´m buying so wish me luck!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

What's the name of this color ?
It's a new bag.
Help would be appreciated !
Thank you


----------



## samelise

Just got this out of my closet after years of not using it! I bought this around 2007. Can anyone identify the color/season?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ this is gorgeous !
(sorry, I can't help)


----------



## saira1214

gdt said:


> Hello Ladies! Can you help me once more, please? Which Blue is that and year? I know is rose gold g12 Velo. I´m buying so wish me luck!



2012 Lagon


----------



## saira1214

Pollie-Jean said:


> What's the name of this color ?
> It's a new bag.
> Help would be appreciated !
> Thank you



I'm not familiar with the men's line. I think they have different names.


----------



## saira1214

lofty said:


> Hi ladies, could someone kindly help me ID this GSH Part time? Seller posted it as bubblegum, but it looks more like framboise to me, but I can't be sure. Please help! Thanks!



It looks like it has faded. Is there any way to get a photo comparing the back of the mirror with the bag? The mirror usually doesn't fade and is a more accurate depiction of the color.


----------



## saira1214

samelise said:


> Just got this out of my closet after years of not using it! I bought this around 2007. Can anyone identify the color/season?



This is a limited edition from 07 with gunmetal hardware. I can't remember the season though.


----------



## lofty

saira1214 said:


> It looks like it has faded. Is there any way to get a photo comparing the back of the mirror with the bag? The mirror usually doesn't fade and is a more accurate depiction of the color.



Here's a picture of the mirror. Are you able to tell from here? Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

lofty said:


> Here's a picture of the mirror. Are you able to tell from here? Thanks!



This bag is giving me trouble because it is faded or maybe the lighting? It definitely is not 08 bubblegum. It is from f/w 2008 or after. It is probably 09 Framboise, but the tape makes me think it isn't.


----------



## lofty

saira1214 said:
			
		

> This bag is giving me trouble because it is faded or maybe the lighting? It definitely is not 08 bubblegum. It is from f/w 2008 or after. It is probably 09 Framboise, but the tape makes me think it isn't.



My exact thoughts! It just doesn't look like bubblegum. I used to have a framboise clutch which I've sold, and it looks very similar to this color, so I'm leaning towards framboise from 09. May I ask why do you think it isn't framboise? In any case I still love this bag, just that it gives me a headache not to know the exact season and color. Oh well, the problem with bbags!!


----------



## Ems23

Hi! Can anyone help identify this bag? I know nothing about it! Thank you x


----------



## takemetoparis

Can anyone identify this color. I'm no expert and have no idea where to start....thanks!


https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-UO1yj7bUUU4/T_EldukMUHI/AAAAAAAAN8o/kpAEndkWT7s/s500/tumblr_luocedWfU21qd36rxo1_500.png


----------



## Butterfly060207

Hi Ladies,

Would really appreciate it if someone can help me to identify the year and colour of these two Balenciaga items.  Unfortunately I do not have any year card for both items.  All feedbacks would be greatly appreciated.  Thanking all in advance and have a lovely Sunday.

1)  http://s703.photobucket.com/albums/ww31/Butterfly060207/Balenciaga Grey Zippy Silver HW Wallet/

2)  http://s703.photobucket.com/albums/...ver HW Wallet/Balenciaga Green RTT Silver HW/

with kind regards,
Butterfly060207


----------



## Jira

takemetoparis said:


> Can anyone identify this color. I'm no expert and have no idea where to start....thanks!
> 
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-UO1yj7bUUU4/T_EldukMUHI/AAAAAAAAN8o/kpAEndkWT7s/s500/tumblr_luocedWfU21qd36rxo1_500.png



I'm pretty sure this is fake. The bag's details look off. There also did not exist a color like this with pewter hardware.


----------



## takemetoparis

Jira said:


> I'm pretty sure this is fake. The bag's details look off. There also did not exist a color like this with pewter hardware.



Can you name any similar colors that do exist. I'm interested in a color like this, not that exact bag...thanks


----------



## Jira

takemetoparis said:


> Can you name any similar colors that do exist. I'm interested in a color like this, not that exact bag...thanks



2005 Taupe, 2006 Greige, 2008 Argent, 2009 Galet, 2011 Papyrus, 2012 Gris Ciment. 

They're all a bit different so please look at photos to see their nuances.


----------



## takemetoparis

Jira said:


> 2005 Taupe, 2006 Greige, 2008 Argent, 2009 Galet, 2011 Papyrus, 2012 Gris Ciment.
> 
> They're all a bit different so please look at photos to see their nuances.



This is very helpful, thanks for your help!


----------



## curly wurly

Can anyone help me identify the color of this bag? Thanks in advance


----------



## Celia310

Hi, everyone, Could any of you guys tell me which year is this Bal city from? I got it last year but is it a 2012 bag? Or made ealier years? Please let me know if you need more pictures. Many thanks

The silver tag reads:N 7205 T
Back of tag reads:115748 2123
I tried to figure out myself but I could't find the post for it.


----------



## Jira

Celia310 said:


> Hi, everyone, Could any of you guys tell me which year is this Bal city from? I got it last year but is it a 2012 bag? Or made ealier years? Please let me know if you need more pictures. Many thanks
> 
> The silver tag reads:N 7205 T
> Back of tag reads:115748 2123
> I tried to figure out myself but I could't find the post for it.



The letter T indicates that the bag is from Spring/Summer 2008.


----------



## Jira

curly wurly said:


> Can anyone help me identify the color of this bag? Thanks in advance



Maybe 2011 Atlantique. Please wait for a second opinion.


----------



## karo

Any idea about this one?


----------



## saira1214

Celia310 said:


> Hi, everyone, Could any of you guys tell me which year is this Bal city from? I got it last year but is it a 2012 bag? Or made ealier years? Please let me know if you need more pictures. Many thanks
> 
> The silver tag reads:N 7205 T
> Back of tag reads:115748 2123
> I tried to figure out myself but I could't find the post for it.



Anthra


----------



## saira1214

curly wurly said:


> Can anyone help me identify the color of this bag? Thanks in advance



The lighting seems a bit off here and is the bag faded? Can you get better pics? It looks like a  very pale blue here, but I can't think of any color that would match with the ggh hardware.


----------



## saira1214

karo said:


> Any idea about this one?



Looks like 09 Galet


----------



## karo

saira1214 said:


> Looks like 09 Galet



Thanks a lot saira1214!


----------



## OTam

Jira said:


> You're right, the U indicates that it's a 2007 bag. The bag appears very used; the wear is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> It's rare, but still possible.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## lvsweetness

bought this beauty on ebay for a really low price-now just not sure what the color is. i think it might be a 06 grenat? this is my first courier and i love the style! just had to share a few pictures and maybe some of you may know if it's grenat or not. nonetheless i love this red!


----------



## Anna_525

It's a beautiful red! Grenat is darker. This might be Sang maybe?


----------



## Lakotan

whatever color this is - I love it! Congrats!


----------



## lvsweetness

Anna_525 said:


> It's a beautiful red! Grenat is darker. This might be Sang maybe?



the mirror that comes with it has pocket on the back so i think it was made before 08? i think u are right though! grenat does look darker


----------



## lvsweetness

Lakotan said:


> whatever color this is - I love it! Congrats!



ty!


----------



## Anna_525

lvsweetness said:


> the mirror that comes with it has pocket on the back so i think it was made before 08? i think u are right though! grenat does look darker



Maybe true red also. If you check the reference thread go through the red colors, there are many possibilities! LOL they all look the same at some point. But your bag is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Jira

lvsweetness said:


> bought this beauty on ebay for a really low price-now just not sure what the color is. i think it might be a 06 grenat? this is my first courier and i love the style! just had to share a few pictures and maybe some of you may know if it's grenat or not. nonetheless i love this red!



Please take pictures in daylight -- that'll definitely help us identify!


----------



## saira1214

lvsweetness said:


> bought this beauty on ebay for a really low price-now just not sure what the color is. i think it might be a 06 grenat? this is my first courier and i love the style! just had to share a few pictures and maybe some of you may know if it's grenat or not. nonetheless i love this red!





lvsweetness said:


> the mirror that comes with it has pocket on the back so i think it was made before 08? i think u are right though! grenat does look darker



I can't see the pics for whatever reason, but based on the description it sounds like 08  Ruby.


----------



## Fashion1

I think it's Ruby too!


----------



## Butterfly060207

Hi Ladies,

Could someone please help me to identify the year and colour of this two items - a city bag and a mini money wallet?  Both are in the shades of brown.  Thanking all in advance and have a lovely weekend.
















and the mini wallet











with kind regards,
Butterfly060207


----------



## Butterfly060207

Hi Ladies,

Sorry, but I still have one more - all feedbacks are greatly appreciated! This time it is the RTT with GSH.   Thanking all in advance.
















with kind regards,
Butterfly060207


----------



## beetzie

The bag looks fine (nice soft leather), but it doesn't look like a real one - the Balenciaga Motorcycle Le Dix Bag was launched in 2001 and if you look close to the original design, it is quite simillar to the one we know today.
The details (rivets, studs, details on it) are more elaborated lately.
On Balenciaga bags the lining is quite close to the colour of the leather - here the difference shows several tones.


----------



## saira1214

Butterfly060207 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry, but I still have one more - all feedbacks are greatly appreciated! This time it is the RTT with GSH.   Thanking all in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with kind regards,
> Butterfly060207



2008 emerald


----------



## saira1214

Butterfly060207 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could someone please help me to identify the year and colour of this two items - a city bag and a mini money wallet?  Both are in the shades of brown.  Thanking all in advance and have a lovely weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the mini wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with kind regards,
> Butterfly060207


The city is 2009 Automne, I can't tell what color the wallet is due to the lighting and angle of the shot.


----------



## lvsweetness

Fashion1 said:


> I think it's Ruby too!



thanks!! yay! good to have a name for it lol


----------



## kizmit

Hi Ladies,
can anyone tell me what style this bag is?  Year?  does it really exist?
thanks!!
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...165?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5653ef29b5


----------



## Butterfly060207

saira1214 said:


> 2008 emerald



Thanks a bunch Saira1214 for your fast response and feedback.  

Have a great weekend.

with kind regards,
Butterfly060207


_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Butterfly060207

saira1214 said:


> The city is 2009 Automne, I can't tell what color the wallet is due to the lighting and angle of the shot.



I thought so that the city is 2009 Automne and thanks for the confirmation Saira.  The wallet is a little tough, but is it from year 2010 onwards due to the mini gh?  Here are a couple more of shots - hope it helps.

















with kind regards,
Butterfly060207
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hilaryljh

Hi ladies, please help me out here. Does anyone know what is the style of this clutch and which year it is from? http://www.ebay.com/itm/251238083505


----------



## Vic43uLau

I would love to see pics as well!!


----------



## Moni4ka

The bbag is amazing.  i wish my mom had one vintage bbag in our basement. Lol


----------



## kstina_c

Does anyone know the style, year, and color of this bbag?


----------



## DolceDK

Hi,
Does anyone know what color this wallet is? And if it's going to be available again? 
Thanks


----------



## Cacciatrice

Can you tell me which model is it?


----------



## saira1214

kstina_c said:


> Does anyone know the style, year, and color of this bbag?



The style is the move-on. I think it only came out in 2010 or 2011. The color looks to be black.


----------



## saira1214

DolceDK said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know what color this wallet is? And if it's going to be available again?
> Thanks



It's hard to tell, but the color looks like 09 Ciel.  Only the black color comes out every season, but Bal does do similar colors every once in a while. Coincidentally, there is a ciel out of this season.


----------



## Cacciatrice

Cacciatrice said:


> Can you tell me which model is it?



http://www.ebay.it/itm/261180078315?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_826wt_1168
 they already authenticate this! I just need to know which model/year it is. Thanks!


----------



## kizmit

Cacciatrice said:


> http://www.ebay.it/itm/261180078315?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_826wt_1168
> they already authenticate this! I just need to know which model/year it is. Thanks!


Hi there,
I am not an identifier, but I believe it is the mini twiggy!
you might want to look at this link;  http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ears-production-balenciaga-styles-144151.html


----------



## Jira

Cacciatrice said:


> http://www.ebay.it/itm/261180078315?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_826wt_1168
> they already authenticate this! I just need to know which model/year it is. Thanks!



Spring/Summer 2005 Dolma Mini Twiggy.


----------



## kizmit

Can anyone identify this bag? style and year?
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...441?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac25f29d9

The photo of the back of the tag shows the style number as:  132118
but that corresponds to a "flat hook"!?


----------



## Caitlin19

Hello!
Would anyone be able to identify this Balenciaga handbag? 
http://pinterest.com/pin/424253227367114554/
I've never seen one this size before. Any help is appreciated! 

Thank you!
Caitilin


----------



## Jira

Caitlin19 said:


> Hello!
> Would anyone be able to identify this Balenciaga handbag?
> http://pinterest.com/pin/424253227367114554/
> I've never seen one this size before. Any help is appreciated!
> 
> Thank you!
> Caitilin



This is the First style.


----------



## heyykelly

Hi everyone, I just got a pre-owned City in the 2009 Galet and would love to see how yours faded in color compared to mine!!


----------



## cuteusername

I'd like to know what color/year my men's day is.  Here are photos with and without flash. It's really somewhere in the middle!  Can anyone help?  I've had it for at least 5 years.  Maybe even longer. Probably longer.  My memory is not what it used to be.


----------



## Jira

cuteusername said:


> I'd like to know what color/year my men's day is.  Here are photos with and without flash. It's really somewhere in the middle!  Can anyone help?  I've had it for at least 5 years.  Maybe even longer. Probably longer.  My memory is not what it used to be.



This is likely F/W 2006 Sapin. 

At first, it looked like 2005 Olive to me, but the Men's Day wasn't made then.


----------



## cuteusername

Definitely not Sapin.  I had a wallet that color it's was not quite as Olive-y as my bag posted above.  Sapin was more forest-y.  

Are you sure the men's day wasn't made then??  I think I used to have a black one from then.


----------



## kstina_c

saira1214 said:


> The style is the move-on. I think it only came out in 2010 or 2011. The color looks to be black.



Thanks for the reply!


----------



## newbie9000

Hello everyone,

Could someone tell me if this is a legit style? If yes, the model name perhaps? Sorry for the crappy picture, but the seller sent me this picture from her phone and i just wanted to know if this was indeed a legit style before i asked for any additional details. It is a very dark green though it shows as black. 

Thanks!


----------



## mayfair40

hi girls 
can someone tell me what year the 'B' at the end of code is attributed too, as i have seen colour charts and cannot workout which year 'B' belongs to as it is not on the colour charts
thanks


----------



## kizmit

FW 2004
scroll down on this page (down below all of the photos)--it will tell you all the seasons/years for all of the letters!  :>
http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html


----------



## kizmit

mayfair40 said:


> hi girls
> can someone tell me what year the 'B' at the end of code is attributed too, as i have seen colour charts and cannot workout which year 'B' belongs to as it is not on the colour charts
> thanks



FW 2004
scroll down on this page (down below all of the photos)--it will tell you all the seasons/years for all of the letters!  :>
http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html


----------



## curly wurly

Have anyone seen this style before? I found it on instagram


----------



## MINKYMARTEN

gee lovely bag


----------



## lvsweetness

hi, can anyone identify this blue city? thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Giant-City-Classic-Bag-Covered-Hardware-/271174049145?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=ChuZ6p5KtdQyNNVr2tl0H722G6w%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

nevermind! figured out through serial # that its officier, thanks!


----------



## Prissylady1

kizmit said:


> FW 2004
> scroll down on this page (down below all of the photos)--it will tell you all the seasons/years for all of the letters!  :>
> http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html


Helpful link!


----------



## pr1nc355

Is this style still sold in stores right now?


----------



## Jira

cuteusername said:


> Definitely not Sapin.  I had a wallet that color it's was not quite as Olive-y as my bag posted above.  Sapin was more forest-y.
> 
> Are you sure the men's day wasn't made then??  I think I used to have a black one from then.





Jira said:


> This is likely F/W 2006 Sapin.
> 
> *At first, it looked like 2005 Olive to me, *but the Men's Day wasn't made then.





cuteusername said:


> I'd like to know what color/year my men's day is.  Here are photos with and without flash. It's really somewhere in the middle!  Can anyone help?  I've had it for at least 5 years.  Maybe even longer. Probably longer.  My memory is not what it used to be.



I just saw another Men's Day from that season so I'm now fairly certain this is 2005 Olive.


----------



## dizchik

I just need to find out the year and color of my new-to-me mini mini coin purse. I can't tell the the year/season by the tag it came, all it says is Violet/Dark Purple, which is a little confusing since I know there was a Violet and a Dark Violet that came out. I have a feeling this is a Violet. 

Any insight would be much appreciated!


----------



## Stilettoqueen

Hi

I wonder if any of the Balenciaga experts on the site may be able to shed a little light on a bag that was given to me by a family member. She purchased this Balenciaga bag in the late 90's / early 2000 in a shopping mall in Spain, so she says. 

However, I have no idea of the model etc and 'google' isnt proving helpful.  It is in lovely condition, leather is extremely good quality and all of the hardware is embossed with the Balenciaga logo. The bag says 'Made in Spain' on the underside of the label. I have the dust cover etc also, albeit the dustcover is marked.   She has kept the bag padded inside with tissue paper and in the dustcover, so no major marks or anything. It has been extremely well made too, I know 'fakes' can be quite good these days but if they were this good 13 years ago, I'd be surprised.  

I just wondered if anyone had any info at all, I know its a long shot as the bag is quite old. Not even sure if Balenciaga bags were made in Spain.  Obviously this is before Gucci Group got involved and I would appreciate any little nuggets of information anyone may have. 

Thanks


----------



## mayfair40

kizmit said:


> FW 2004
> scroll down on this page (down below all of the photos)--it will tell you all the seasons/years for all of the letters!  :>
> http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html


thank you so kindly


----------



## idonothave1

I was curious what year my bag was made. I have the Balenciaga tag that says 2011, but the Nordstrom tag says it's the color Bordeaux, which would imply it was made in 2005 I believe. Please help clarify! Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

idonothave1 said:


> I was curious what year my bag was made. I have the Balenciaga tag that says 2011, but the Nordstrom tag says it's the color Bordeaux, which would imply it was made in 2005 I believe. Please help clarify! Thanks!


This is from 2011, it is the perforated cross/dots bag. There was a 2005 bordeaux, but that is from the regular line and is a classic moto.


----------



## saira1214

dizchik said:


> I just need to find out the year and color of my new-to-me mini mini coin purse. I can't tell the the year/season by the tag it came, all it says is Violet/Dark Purple, which is a little confusing since I know there was a Violet and a Dark Violet that came out. I have a feeling this is a Violet.
> 
> Any insight would be much appreciated!


Looks like 09 raisin to me. Maybe 2012 dark violet, but I think 09 raisin. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## saira1214

Stilettoqueen said:


> Hi
> 
> I wonder if any of the Balenciaga experts on the site may be able to shed a little light on a bag that was given to me by a family member. She purchased this Balenciaga bag in the late 90's / early 2000 in a shopping mall in Spain, so she says.
> 
> However, I have no idea of the model etc and 'google' isnt proving helpful.  It is in lovely condition, leather is extremely good quality and all of the hardware is embossed with the Balenciaga logo. The bag says 'Made in Spain' on the underside of the label. I have the dust cover etc also, albeit the dustcover is marked.   She has kept the bag padded inside with tissue paper and in the dustcover, so no major marks or anything. It has been extremely well made too, I know 'fakes' can be quite good these days but if they were this good 13 years ago, I'd be surprised.
> 
> I just wondered if anyone had any info at all, I know its a long shot as the bag is quite old. Not even sure if Balenciaga bags were made in Spain.  Obviously this is before Gucci Group got involved and I would appreciate any little nuggets of information anyone may have.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, I am not familiar with these older bags. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## Liva1

gigi615 said:


> *Girls....*
> *please help me identify this Balenciaga bag!*
> 
> 
> *Okay, you guys are going to die when you see this bag!*
> 
> *All these years my mom has been telling me she had this amazing "vintage" Balenciaga bag in her storage (which she never goes to)...*
> 
> *I've never paid any attention even though we've been collecting all the recent years bags in an array of colors..  *
> *anyway, she finally gave me the bag and boy I was DEFINITELY missing out!  *
> 
> *I can either try and sell it on ebay or keep it all for myself.. but, I'm too scared to use it.. ..it's too gorgeous! This belongs in a B bag museum.*
> 
> *Here are the details..*
> *it's definitely not a first bag because it doesn't have the O rings on each side and no strap.. *
> 
> *It's more like a "city" bag would be back in the day just not as big....but, much bigger than the first..*
> 
> *It's got the same tassled zip front (deep front pocket), inside sewn on leather patch with*
> *Le Dix (first line)*
> *Balenciaga (second line)*
> *Paris (third line)*
> *in gold, made in the softest most melt in your hands buttery leather you'll ever feel.. *
> *It's dark chocolate brown, flat brass, tassled sides (they hang the way the tassles would on todays city bag)*
> *and a magnetic snap closure!!!.... please someone identify this Le Dix bag!*
> 
> *My mom says she has the receipt, original tags and even the original dustbag, but of course somewhere in storage (not with the bag)....unfortunately...*
> 
> *She bought it at Barneys NY on her trip to NYC in late 2000...she remembers it was fall either sept, oct or nov..?? and they were very limited...first season?? has to be..but, what model..le dix??*
> 
> *Someone, anyone help.. I'd love to know what style this was called... *
> *I'll post pics...*


Still no pictures? )


----------



## kizmit

Can anyone tell me what "Daim" means in regards to the Suede velos "baby Daim"?
thanks!!


----------



## Cacciatrice

They authenticated this one, but they told me that color is off. can you help me identify this? I'm not also sure that this is a giant.


name: balenciaga giant tasche bag green grün
seller: mesy84
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/balenciaga-g...chen&hash=item23294f74a3&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1174


----------



## Jira

kizmit said:


> Can anyone tell me what "Daim" means in regards to the Suede velos "baby Daim"?
> thanks!!



Deerskin.


----------



## Jira

Cacciatrice said:


> They authenticated this one, but they told me that color is off. can you help me identify this? I'm not also sure that this is a giant.
> 
> 
> name: balenciaga giant tasche bag green grün
> seller: mesy84
> link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/balenciaga-g...chen&hash=item23294f74a3&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1174



Spring/Summer 2004 Seafoam Twiggy.


----------



## Cacciatrice

Cacciatrice said:


> They authenticated this one, but they told me that color is off. can you help me identify this? I'm not also sure that this is a giant.
> 
> 
> name: balenciaga giant tasche bag green grün
> seller: mesy84
> link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/balenciaga-g...36345032932824705&_qi=RTM742988#ht_500wt_1174





Jira said:


> Spring/Summer 2004 Seafoam Twiggy.



Thanks a lot! Are you sure this is authentic?


----------



## intrigue

hi!
I came across a picture of this clutch and have never seen it before.
I have to have it...
any ideas what season this is from and the name?
TIA

I could not locate a "name or ID that Balenciaga" thread....


----------



## kizmit

Thank you!


----------



## kizmit

thank you!


----------



## rycechica1016

Hi, u can post your question here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784-400.html


----------



## TaraP

This is on the NM site. It is the only bag in this color, Sky Blue. Is this an old color or new? Thanks..

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Balen...Size%3D120&eItemId=prod151830405&cmCat=search


----------



## flyingkid

newbie9000 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Could someone tell me if this is a legit style? If yes, the model name perhaps? Sorry for the crappy picture, but the seller sent me this picture from her phone and i just wanted to know if this was indeed a legit style before i asked for any additional details. It is a very dark green though it shows as black.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, this is a legit style. I remember the retail of this bag was $595US but I have forgotten when exactly this was released. It was commonly referred to as the 'Multipocket' and it should come with a mirror too. Hope this helps!


----------



## waugse

Found my dreambag on eBay, however, I'm not sure if this is Giant 12 or Giant 21 hardware. Spent two hours counting stitches and comparing it to the Bal website photos, but I still don't know. The seller didn't know either and can't check at the moment, however she suspects 21 - maybe one of you girls know for sure? Happy Easter!!

Click!


----------



## Jira

waugse said:


> Found my dreambag on eBay, however, I'm not sure if this is Giant 12 or Giant 21 hardware. Spent two hours counting stitches and comparing it to the Bal website photos, but I still don't know. The seller didn't know either and can't check at the moment, however she suspects 21 - maybe one of you girls know for sure? Happy Easter!!
> 
> Click!



It's Giant Rose Gold Hardware, not mini giant hardware.


----------



## saira1214

TaraP said:


> This is on the NM site. It is the only bag in this color, Sky Blue. Is this an old color or new? Thanks..
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Balen...Size%3D120&eItemId=prod151830405&cmCat=search


 I think it's a new color. Although, I am not completely familiar with the papier colors.


----------



## newbie9000

flyingkid said:


> Yes, this is a legit style. I remember the retail of this bag was $595US but I have forgotten when exactly this was released. It was commonly referred to as the 'Multipocket' and it should come with a mirror too. Hope this helps!



Oh! I wish you had replied sooner. 

The seller sold the bag, and since I was not sure if it was a legit one, I did not continue further. Some other time I guess.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## sweetsparkle

Hi so I just purchased a city with rose gold hardware. The sales person said the color is bleu acier but the shade doesn't look like the other handbags posted on here. Can you help me identify the color? I just purchased it today so it's from the 2013 spring/summer collection


----------



## pinkelephant721

sweetsparkle said:


> Hi so I just purchased a city with rose gold hardware. The sales person said the color is bleu acier but the shade doesn't look like the other handbags posted on here. Can you help me identify the color? I just purchased it today so it's from the 2013 spring/summer collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2126451


it doesn't look like bleu acier; bleu acier is much lighter. from the lighting i want to say it's jacinthe from last season.


----------



## sweetsparkle

Thanks! Just called manager of store and that's what she said


----------



## Honeylicious

don't think the picture is presenting the actual color well.. I kinda have to go with pinkelephant that it does look a lot like jacinthe (at least in this photo) - the big cracking wrinkles is very  jacinthe.   bleu acier is much more light blue, like cool icy blue.  you can google for bleu acier pictures and see if they are the same as yours


----------



## babyeu

Hello, I am thinking to buy this bag. The seller told me it's Papyrus color, but when I checked it out with color reference it seems not like Papyrus to me. because it's more darker and marble but I am not so sure. and on the paper tag says " 2012 1 xxxx" 
Could anyone help me to identify the color of this bag? 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## saira1214

babyeu said:


> Hello, I am thinking to buy this bag. The seller told me it's Papyrus color, but when I checked it out with color reference it seems not like Papyrus to me. because it's more darker and marble but I am not so sure. and on the paper tag says " 2012 1 xxxx"
> Could anyone help me to identify the color of this bag?
> Thanks a lot!


 That's gris povire. Very similar to papyrus, but a bit darker.


----------



## saira1214

sweetsparkle said:


> Hi so I just purchased a city with rose gold hardware. The sales person said the color is bleu acier but the shade doesn't look like the other handbags posted on here. Can you help me identify the color? I just purchased it today so it's from the 2013 spring/summer collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2126451


 Definitely Jayacinthe.


----------



## babyeu

saira1214 said:


> That's gris povire. Very similar to papyrus, but a bit darker.


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Roshail

Or know which one it is? I have also posted it in identify thread but I do know alot of the "experienced balenciaga" ladies hang out here so just wanted to know if someone can help. I just purchased this bag after getting it authenticated. I am also thinking of getting it authenticated by Carol Diva. This is one of the lightest greys I have seen....almost white. I bought it because I thought it was an argent. I have now received it and it is extremely pale. I first thought it was dirty white!!! Is it Nacre? Is argent this light a grey? The seller purchased it two years ago from the balenciaga boutique in Paris. I know that feet on bals were discontinued after 2008 so this has to be from a prior collection right? Does anyone have any words of wisdom for me..............I just want to know what color it is and it definitely is authentic. I dont want to have spent $1300 on getting something which might not be genuine!!!!


----------



## Roshail

Hello

Can someone please identify this balenciaga for me....I just have pictures....

It has been authenticated at the purseforum. 

Thank you


----------



## saira1214

Roshail said:


> Hello
> 
> Can someone please identify this balenciaga for me....I just have pictures....
> 
> It has been authenticated at the purseforum.
> 
> Thank you


 In each picture it looks different due to lighting. If it looks like a dove grey IRL then it is 2009 Argent PT with GSH. If it looks like more of an off white, it is 2007 natural.  If neither, does it look like a stark white?


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Hi there, can anyone help identify the colour & year of this city - many thx as always 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authent...sg8Opd0bwnVhGNP4zCe9I%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Roshail

So......noone can help?

*sad face*


----------



## BDgirl

Try searching for it in the balenciaga colors by season/year thread under the reference library. Could it be blanc/white?


----------



## L.A.Woman85

Hi there!
this is my first time posting so I hope I am doing this right.  
does anyone know what colour and season this bag is from?  

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/balenciaga-classic-city-tote-item-10381939.aspx

Also, have anyone seen this bag (even better bought it), cause I have only seen it online as they do not sell Balenciaga where i am from.  Just want to know what it looks like in real life

Also saw this bag and they have the colour as 'Blue Tropical', doea anyone know what season this is?

http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/giant-12-city-tote-206900.html


----------



## sallyca

What bag is Abbey Crouch carrying? (post 3355)

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/celebrities-with-bbags-pictures-only-12040-224.html


----------



## redskater

it's not argent IMO, could be white but without the white paper tag it's hard to determine the year.  It's definitely before 2010


----------



## tatertot

If indeed authentic it looks like a very loved White GSH PT to me. I would post here is you need it authenticated http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-787207.html


----------



## saira1214

jeanstohandbags said:


> Hi there, can anyone help identify the colour & year of this city - many thx as always
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authent...sg8Opd0bwnVhGNP4zCe9I%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 Can you post the photos? I can't see the ebay link.


----------



## saira1214

L.A.Woman85 said:


> Hi there!
> this is my first time posting so I hope I am doing this right.
> does anyone know what colour and season this bag is from?
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/balenciaga-classic-city-tote-item-10381939.aspx
> 
> Also, have anyone seen this bag (even better bought it), cause I have only seen it online as they do not sell Balenciaga where i am from.  Just want to know what it looks like in real life
> 
> Also saw this bag and they have the colour as 'Blue Tropical', doea anyone know what season this is?
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/giant-12-city-tote-206900.html


 
The first link doesn't work for me.

The second one is Blue Tropical and it is from this season.


----------



## saira1214

sallyca said:


> What bag is Abbey Crouch carrying? (post 3355)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/celebrities-with-bbags-pictures-only-12040-224.html


 I've never seen that style before.


----------



## TaraP

Roshail said:


> Or know which one it is? I have also posted it in identify thread but I do know alot of the "experienced balenciaga" ladies hang out here so just wanted to know if someone can help. I just purchased this bag after getting it authenticated. I am also thinking of getting it authenticated by Carol Diva. This is one of the lightest greys I have seen....almost white. I bought it because I thought it was an argent. I have now received it and it is extremely pale. I first thought it was dirty white!!! Is it Nacre? Is argent this light a grey? The seller purchased it two years ago from the balenciaga boutique in Paris. I know that feet on bals were discontinued after 2008 so this has to be from a prior collection right? Does anyone have any words of wisdom for me..............I just want to know what color it is and it definitely is authentic. I dont want to have spent $1300 on getting something which might not be genuine!!!!



Tsangtastic on tPF has something very similar. Maybe shoot her a PM or just check out her blog to see pics of her bag to compare.
http://www.tsangtastic.com/2013/04/getting-vivid.html


----------



## gillianna

It looks like a dirty bag to me.  Perhaps the true color is white but it has changed with time and use.  Wonder if you are able to clean the bag to see if the color changes?  Is the bag too light for you or the color difference on parts of the bag a problem?  It is a beautiful bag but for the money you paid if you are not 100 percent happy I would return it.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

saira1214 said:


> Can you post the photos? I can't see the ebay link.


Sorry the link didn't work, here is the photo from the listing


----------



## huahua

it's genuine but for the money you paid....suggest you to return it.


----------



## crazy8baglady

is this a part time or work?  i've never seen them with "feet".  are there bbags with feet??


----------



## dianahuang

please tell me what color is this Part Time 2009? tq


----------



## Jira

dianahuang said:


> please tell me what color is this Part Time 2009? tq



2009 Charbon.


----------



## Jira

jeanstohandbags said:


> Sorry the link didn't work, here is the photo from the listing



Looks like a faded 2008 Sky Blue.


----------



## dianahuang

Jira said:


> 2009 Charbon.



Thank you  i love the color so much


----------



## alouette

Hi gals!

Can you please tell me info about this bag?  Can not tell the exact color, year, or the color h/w.  I'm not a Bal expert...TIA~

http://www.shopdecadesinc.com/shop/viewproduct/8733


----------



## sallyca

saira1214 said:


> I've never seen that style before.


Any ideas about where else I could look to find out about it.  It is an intriguing tote style with a front pocket...


----------



## saira1214

Roshail said:


> So......noone can help?
> 
> *sad face*



I replied, but you never answered my questions.


----------



## saira1214

crazy8baglady said:


> is this a part time or work?  i've never seen them with "feet".  are there bbags with feet??



There are no pictures. Both have feet.


----------



## saira1214

alouette said:


> Hi gals!
> 
> Can you please tell me info about this bag?  Can not tell the exact color, year, or the color h/w.  I'm not a Bal expert...TIA~
> 
> http://www.shopdecadesinc.com/shop/viewproduct/8733



2010 RGGH castagna


----------



## saira1214

sallyca said:


> Any ideas about where else I could look to find out about it.  It is an intriguing tote style with a front pocket...



No, sorry. I'm really not as familiar with the non-moto line.


----------



## khall

Hi all,

I wonder if anyone could help me identify this bag?

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/bag-balenciaga,93.shtml#

Thank you!


----------



## L.A.Woman85

saira1214 said:


> The first link doesn't work for me.
> 
> The second one is Blue Tropical and it is from this season.


 

Thank you for you reply!


----------



## alouette

saira1214 said:


> 2010 RGGH castagna



Wow, you're super talented.  Thanks much!


----------



## viacarolina2394

Hi everyone,

I just put this bag on layaway today and although it says Rose Thulian I can't help but see a different color than RT I've seen on the forums... can you guys help me out and let me know if this is in fact Rose Thulian? http://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Agneau-City-Rose-Thulian-34576


----------



## saira1214

viacarolina2394 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just put this bag on layaway today and although it says Rose Thulian I can't help but see a different color than RT I've seen on the forums... can you guys help me out and let me know if this is in fact Rose Thulian? http://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Agneau-City-Rose-Thulian-34576


 The tag suggests that it is RT. I see what you are saying because the color in the photos aren't as vibrant as RT usually photographs. Maybe it is due to their lighting. You will be able to tell when you get it into your hands.


----------



## viacarolina2394

saira1214 said:


> The tag suggests that it is RT. I see what you are saying because the color in the photos aren't as vibrant as RT usually photographs. Maybe it is due to their lighting. You will be able to tell when you get it into your hands.



Okay i'll just have to wait then! Thank you!


----------



## bmatencio

Can anyone help identify this color?  Listing said dark gris when I bought it but I don't recall that being a color.  I think it is Anthracite but want to make sure, it does have some blue undertones to it. Thanks!


----------



## Jira

bmatencio said:


> Can anyone help identify this color?  Listing said dark gris when I bought it but I don't recall that being a color.  I think it is Anthracite but want to make sure, it does have some blue undertones to it. Thanks!



2012 Dark Night.


----------



## Roshail

saira1214 said:


> In each picture it looks different due to lighting. If it looks like a dove grey IRL then it is 2009 Argent PT with GSH. If it looks like more of an off white, it is 2007 natural.  If neither, does it look like a stark white?



Hello Lovely

I am so sorry for the late reply. Also the admins moved my thread from the main board to here and it seemed as if I was complaining about not getting any answers here. I wasnt. I havnt been coming here so apologies for the late reply.

As for the bag, it is not stark white. I have put it against white and taken pictures in direct sunlight but it doesnt look white. It definately has grey undertones but it isnt dover grey or argent. I know it has to be from before 2009 collection as the feet on part time stopped in 2008 f/w I think. Maybe I should get it died dover grey? as thats the one I have been looking for. Its in my signature as well, the need to acquire an argent part time.


----------



## saira1214

Roshail said:


> Hello Lovely
> 
> I am so sorry for the late reply. Also the admins moved my thread from the main board to here and it seemed as if I was complaining about not getting any answers here. I wasnt. I havnt been coming here so apologies for the late reply.
> 
> As for the bag, it is not stark white. I have put it against white and taken pictures in direct sunlight but it doesnt look white. It definately has grey undertones but it isnt dover grey or argent. I know it has to be from before 2009 collection as the feet on part time stopped in 2008 f/w I think. Maybe I should get it died dover grey? as thats the one I have been looking for. Its in my signature as well, the need to acquire an argent part time.


 
I see. 

 If it doesn't look ivory, off-white, or in any way white, I would say it is Argent. When I first saw the photos, that is what I thought it looked like, but then it kind of looked white in other photos. Maybe it is a bit faded? How does the mirror look in comparison? Had you ever seen argent prior to purchasing this? Maybe it isn't the dove grey that you are looking for? I wouldn't dye it if I were you. It changes the feel of the leather, but that is my personal preference. It is of course up to you.


----------



## bmatencio

Jira said:


> 2012 Dark Night.



Thank you!


----------



## bmatencio

Jira said:


> 2012 Dark Night.



I just found the tag and it has 2011, is it still dark night? TIA


----------



## agi77

Hi! Can anyone help identifying this color and year? Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

agi77 said:


> Hi! Can anyone help identifying this color and year? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2135222
> View attachment 2135223



Hard to tell by these small photos but it looks like pale magenta to me. Maybe bubble gum.


----------



## saira1214

bmatencio said:


> I just found the tag and it has 2011, is it still dark night? TIA



Dark night came out in 2011 as well.


----------



## shutterstarr

I found a Balenciaga bag in my mother's closet which looks like a LV Speedy 35. It has the "BB" monogram-like pattern all over it and it feels like the LV canvas too. Could anyone tell me the style/year of this model? I can't seem to find it anywhere... Thanks!


----------



## kizmit

can anyone tell me the model/style of this bag?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Borsa-donna...1105731199?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item4ac3649e7f


----------



## Ladylu1

Hi,
Can anyone help identifying this color and year,
Thanks


----------



## syeang

Hi guys need a quick one here . Thinking of purchasing this. But I need to know the color so I can search for more pics of it to have a clearer idea of it.


----------



## Jira

Ladylu1 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone help identifying this color and year,
> Thanks



It's a Caramel flat brass First from either 2001 or 2002. Can you post a picture of the inside tag? That will help us identify the year.


----------



## yack

I saw this on my local consignment store's webpage. It's listed as a "Metallic Grey Balenciaga". I didn't know Balenciaga made metallics with Giant hardware..? Is it fake? Sorry, I don't have a better picture. Would appreciate your expertise. Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

syeang said:


> Hi guys need a quick one here . Thinking of purchasing this. But I need to know the color so I can search for more pics of it to have a clearer idea of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2138326



The lighting makes it tough. At first glance it looks like Ardoise, but the zipper tape suggests the color may be more blue in person . Can you get more pics?


----------



## saira1214

yack said:


> I saw this on my local consignment store's webpage. It's listed as a "Metallic Grey Balenciaga". I didn't know Balenciaga made metallics with Giant hardware..? Is it fake? Sorry, I don't have a better picture. Would appreciate your expertise. Thanks!



I have never seen the suede/metallic bags in giant hardware. I would post in the authenticate this Bal thread to check for authenticity.


----------



## Ladylu1

Jira said:


> It's a Caramel flat brass First from either 2001 or 2002. Can you post a picture of the inside tag? That will help us identify the year.



Thanks!!


----------



## yack

saira1214 said:


> I have never seen the suede/metallic bags in giant hardware. I would post in the authenticate this Bal thread to check for authenticity.


Thanks saira1214!


----------



## Jira

Ladylu1 said:


> Thanks!!



Yes, it's from 2002.


----------



## Enigma78

Hi

Can someone please help ID this bag? Colour name, year and any other info if possible.

Many Thanks


----------



## leamb

Hi, help! Any idea which year this is from? I'm not sure if its plomb if its with silver RH?

http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/city

Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

leamb said:


> Hi, help! Any idea which year this is from? I'm not sure if its plomb if its with silver RH?
> 
> http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/city
> 
> Thanks!


 It could be plomb, but it can also be gris tarmac. I am leaning towards Plomb though. Is there a way to get a photo of the plate? I don't see silver hardware. It looks like regular brass hardware to me.


----------



## leamb

saira1214 said:


> It could be plomb, but it can also be gris tarmac. I am leaning towards Plomb though. Is there a way to get a photo of the plate? I don't see silver hardware. It looks like regular brass hardware to me.



In the description she says this one is with silver hardware.
I emailed to ask if its silver plate but she said its a leather tag, that's inaccurate right..? RH city would always have a silver plate no?

Maybe she misunderstood me!


----------



## sodapop21

syeang said:


> Hi guys need a quick one here . Thinking of purchasing this. But I need to know the color so I can search for more pics of it to have a clearer idea of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2138326


 could it be blue layette? ou bleu layette in french? don't know i'm not sure


----------



## Enigma78

Anyone please?



Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone please help ID this bag? Colour name, year and any other info if possible.
> 
> Many Thanks


----------



## saira1214

leamb said:


> In the description she says this one is with silver hardware.
> I emailed to ask if its silver plate but she said its a leather tag, that's inaccurate right..? RH city would always have a silver plate no?
> 
> Maybe she misunderstood me!



If it is a leather tag than it is a limited edition bag. It is not plomb then. It could
be a holiday metallic or they had a limited edition bags with boobies for their anniversary. I thought it was only in black for those. They may have done anthra.


----------



## saira1214

Enigma78 said:


> Anyone please?



Can you please get better photos? I can't really see the ones attached. It is a brief with gold hardware but I can't tell if the bag is red or pink.


----------



## leamb

saira1214 said:


> If it is a leather tag than it is a limited edition bag. It is not plomb then. It could
> be a holiday metallic or they had a limited edition bags with boobies for their anniversary. I thought it was only in black for those. They may have done anthra.



Ohhhhh..ok then.
Thank you SO much saira!


----------



## thegraceful1

Can anyone tell me what year and perhaps color this city is from?
Thank you!!!!


----------



## Jira

thegraceful1 said:


> Can anyone tell me what year and perhaps color this city is from?
> Thank you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2145910



2007 Pine Green.


----------



## thegraceful1

Thank you Jira!


----------



## kizmit

Hi Ladies,
does anyone know the official color of this bag?  It is from S/S 2002 (second season)--no heat stamp on the back of the tag.
thanks!!


----------



## nicoleadrianna

Hi ladies!  Picked up this Day bag and I've already had it authenticated.  However I'm not sure of the color.  The seller thought it might be militaire.  One of the authenticators mentioned it could be light olive.  It's obviously from 2010-2011 with RGGH.  Please let me know what you think.  Thank you!!!


----------



## saira1214

nicoleadrianna said:


> Hi ladies!  Picked up this Day bag and I've already had it authenticated.  However I'm not sure of the color.  The seller thought it might be militaire.  One of the authenticators mentioned it could be light olive.  It's obviously from 2010-2011 with RGGH.  Please let me know what you think.  Thank you!!!


 Does it look grass green in real life or more of an avacado green? 2010 olive green does not photgraph well in photos. This bag looks like 2011 militare based on the photos, but like I said, it can also be olive if it is more vibrant in real life.


----------



## Kar6088

That is very old version. But it still looks decent!


----------



## xBENNAx

Hi. Does anyone know what the name of these Balenciaga heels are? I am absolutely desperate to buy them in nude but don't know the name  also any ideas of where I could purchase them? Thanks so much


----------



## Jira

kizmit said:


> Hi Ladies,
> does anyone know the official color of this bag?  It is from S/S 2002 (second season)--no heat stamp on the back of the tag.
> thanks!!



Has this bag been dyed? I've never seen this red color paired with *black* lacing.


----------



## nicoleadrianna

saira1214 said:


> Does it look grass green in real life or more of an avacado green? 2010 olive green does not photgraph well in photos. This bag looks like 2011 militare based on the photos, but like I said, it can also be olive if it is more vibrant in real life.



It looks for avocado green in real life. Hoping its militaire because that's what I was after. It's very broken in, it could just be faded? I was looking at another militaire velo and the back tag had the same "3360" numbers and I think some other numbers as well. Does that mean anything? Thanks


----------



## kizmit

Jira said:


> Has this bag been dyed? I've never seen this red color paired with *black* lacing.



NO!  It is in mint, non refurbished condition!  Silky, soft and fabulous to the touch!  
Jira, it reminds me of the one turquoise color that is a deep, rich and saturated color IRL but when photographed it appears lighter/brighter turquoise.  Is that the 2005 turquoise?  This bag has the same deep, rich intensity and photographs lighter!  I hope that makes sense!


----------



## saira1214

nicoleadrianna said:


> It looks for avocado green in real life. Hoping its militaire because that's what I was after. It's very broken in, it could just be faded? I was looking at another militaire velo and the back tag had the same "3360" numbers and I think some other numbers as well. Does that mean anything? Thanks



The numbers on the back are style numbers. I'm pretty sure it is militare. Congrats to you!


----------



## nicoleadrianna

saira1214 said:


> Does it look grass green in real life or more of an avacado green? 2010 olive green does not photgraph well in photos. This bag looks like 2011 militare based on the photos, but like I said, it can also be olive if it is more vibrant in real life.



Here are a few extra photos outside


----------



## kizmit

nicoleadrianna said:


> Here are a few extra photos outside
> View attachment 2149488
> View attachment 2149489
> View attachment 2149490


beautiful bag!  Congrats!


----------



## beauxgoris

I've seen a few of these for sale lately and was wondering if anyone had any background info on them. I've seen it listed as both "*large black hobo" or "Balenciaga rare bag". *They seem to be very early bags (2002?) that resemble the drawstring hobo but much larger. Any info?


----------



## Enigma78

saira1214 said:


> Can you please get better photos? I can't really see the ones attached. It is a brief with gold hardware but I can't tell if the bag is red or pink.






Extra picture attached

Many thanks


----------



## blakeblonde

I was wondering if anyone could confirm is this is the vieux rose color?


----------



## saira1214

Yes, this is vieux rose.



blakeblonde said:


> I was wondering if anyone could confirm is this is the vieux rose color?


----------



## saira1214

Enigma78 said:


> View attachment 2150766
> 
> 
> Extra picture attached
> 
> Many thanks


This looks like a 07 Rouille/Paprika GGH brief to me.


----------



## blakeblonde

Thank you saira1214! Do the numbers stamped on the tag inside include a color on Balenciaga?

For example does "527547" mean  vieux rose?


----------



## saira1214

blakeblonde said:


> Thank you saira1214! Do the numbers stamped on the tag inside include a color on Balenciaga?
> 
> For example does "527547" mean  vieux rose?


Unfortunately no. Those numbers are just the leather batch.


----------



## blakeblonde

Ok, thanks....I apologize for my lack of knowledge on Balenciaga bags. I feel in love with the color when I saw it carried by Hilary Duff and I just wanted to be certain before I bid on that bag that it was, in fact the Vieux Rose.  Here is the auction.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Ba...ink-Salmon-Lamb-Skin-wSilver-HW-/300889749404


----------



## Enigma78

saira1214 said:


> This looks like a 07 Rouille/Paprika GGH brief to me.



Thanks so much


----------



## saira1214

Enigma78 said:


> Thanks so much



I'm not so sure on second thought. It could be 07 rouge, rouille is more of a rust color.


----------



## nicoleadrianna

saira1214 said:


> The numbers on the back are style numbers. I'm pretty sure it is militare. Congrats to you!



Thank you!


----------



## Enigma78

saira1214 said:


> I'm not so sure on second thought. It could be 07 rouge, rouille is more of a rust color.



Hi

Yes I've had a look at a few, the rouille looks more orange and this looks red


----------



## saira1214

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes I've had a look at a few, the rouille looks more orange and this looks red


 Yes, I think it is 07 Rouge Vermillion


----------



## pisces_praew

Hi all, I just got my brand new classic Velo Black; however the seller didn't provide the date card (actually she didn't give me any paper tags). 

So, I would like to know which season this bag belongs to. Hope that you can help me out 

Here are photos:
















Thanks in advance


----------



## kizmit

Hi Ladies,
2008 S/S bubble gum or light magenta?


----------



## conradflowers

gaaaaah! This is vintage..vintage! And it's so cooooool. Keep it or else I'll grab it.  online pokies


----------



## saira1214

kizmit said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 2008 S/S bubble gum or light magenta?


 At first glance I think it is Pale Magenta, but I'll have to look back at some pics of bubblegum since I am not 100% familiar with it. I think bubblegum may be a bit lighter than this.


----------



## kizmit

saira1214 said:


> At first glance I think it is Pale Magenta, but I'll have to look back at some pics of bubblegum since I am not 100% familiar with it. I think bubblegum may be a bit lighter than this.


Thank you!!  I was thinking PM too until I looked at the zipper tapes in the reference photos--which sent me back to "bubblegum"!?
It looked the lighter of the two (or less magentaish)??


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hi I just bought this but not sure what style or year or colour. Any ideas??

Thanks


----------



## saira1214

pisces_praew said:


> Hi all, I just got my brand new classic Velo Black; however the seller didn't provide the date card (actually she didn't give me any paper tags).
> 
> So, I would like to know which season this bag belongs to. Hope that you can help me out
> 
> Here are photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


It is either 2012 or 2013. That's when they started with the adjustable straps.


----------



## saira1214

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hi I just bought this but not sure what style or year or colour. Any ideas??
> 
> Thanks


It looks like 2010 Outremer of 2011 Blue Lavande, but I am not sure of the style.


----------



## saira1214

kizmit said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 2008 S/S bubble gum or light magenta?





kizmit said:


> Thank you!!  I was thinking PM too until I looked at the zipper tapes in the reference photos--which sent me back to "bubblegum"!?
> It looked the lighter of the two (or less magentaish)??


Yeah, this is bubble gum.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Hi there, just trying to work out if this twiggy is charbon or cafe.  If anyone can say, that would be kindly appreciated 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271195643676?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## nrr_md

Hi ladies. Can somebody please help me identify this bag's color, season and year of production? Thank you!

http:// http://www.ebay.ph/itm/2309...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_2553wt_1024


----------



## nrr_md

Hi ladies. Can somebody please help me identify this bag's color, season and year of production? Thank you!


----------



## Jira

jeanstohandbags said:


> Hi there, just trying to work out if this twiggy is charbon or cafe.  If anyone can say, that would be kindly appreciated
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271195643676?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Charbon.


----------



## Jira

nrr_md said:


> Hi ladies. Can somebody please help me identify this bag's color, season and year of production? Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/230970779493...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_2553wt_1024



Either 2010 Praline or 2011 Sahara. The lighting makes it hard to tell. Please wait for another opinion.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Jira said:


> Charbon.



Thx so much for that, very much appreciated


----------



## nekostar0412

Hello Bbag ladies, I picked up this papier tote at TJ Maxx this morning.  Could anyone please tell me the season, color, and type of leather? I'm not sure if its embossed leather or snakeskin, since the scales are lifting a little here and there near the bottom of the bag.  Also, how delicate is the material? I wouldn't want to have to be careful with it all the time


----------



## saira1214

nrr_md said:


> Hi ladies. Can somebody please help me identify this bag's color, season and year of production? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 2161150
> 
> 
> View attachment 2161151
> 
> 
> View attachment 2161152


Looks like 09 Praline to me. Are there any cards that came with it?


----------



## nrr_md

saira1214 said:


> Looks like 09 Praline to me. Are there any cards that came with it?



Thank you! 
It doesn't come with cards. I will post some photos when I received it


----------



## kizmit

saira1214 said:


> Yeah, this is bubble gum.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Ruminnie88

Please help me to Authentic this bag:

Item Name: Authentic Red Balenciaga Bag Gorgeous! Perfect Condition!

Item Number: 171035599396

Seller ID:cbd127

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171035599396?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you alll! Please help me to authentic this bag! It look gorgeous!!! Thanks a ton!!


----------



## Ruminnie88

I have bought this bag and received it as well. It looks pretty authentic to me. But please double check it for me!! I want to rest assure! Thanks!!

Name: Balenciaga Classic City Militaire RH Leather Handbag Green 2011

Item number: 121096190979

Seller: xazucarx

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you all very much!!


----------



## saira1214

^^Please post your requests, here http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-use-format-post-787207-344.html#post24551259


----------



## Ruminnie88

Saira1214,  opps! Sorry and thank you!! ^^


----------



## milila

Hello Ladies,
I would like to get your opinion on this bag. The lady does not know if its authentic. She calls it 2005 Dusty Rose Motorcycle bag. Pls tell me what you think. Is it authentic?
http://s09.radikal.ru/i182/1305/5c/8bf0ac2408e9.jpg
http://s018.radikal.ru/i512/1305/b4/818c23d0d205.jpg
s56.radikal.ru/i153/1305/88/bd8027709905t.jpg


----------



## selketkrb

Hi All! I have been admiring Balenciaga for quite some time now but never pulled the trigger. 

This morning I came across this green messenger bag and something about it really struck me. I tried to search around on the internet for others like it but I really can't find anything else in this color or anything similar. 

I have looked thru all of the seasons color swatches and I can't seem to match this green. Any information about this one i.e. year/color/etc would be MUCH appreciated.

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/details?productId=60150


----------



## Jira

milila said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I would like to get your opinion on this bag. The lady does not know if its authentic. She calls it 2005 Dusty Rose Motorcycle bag. Pls tell me what you think. Is it authentic?
> http://s09.radikal.ru/i182/1305/5c/8bf0ac2408e9.jpg
> http://s018.radikal.ru/i512/1305/b4/818c23d0d205.jpg
> s56.radikal.ru/i153/1305/88/bd8027709905t.jpg



Fake. Please post future authentication questions in http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-787207.html.


----------



## Jira

selketkrb said:


> Hi All! I have been admiring Balenciaga for quite some time now but never pulled the trigger.
> 
> This morning I came across this green messenger bag and something about it really struck me. I tried to search around on the internet for others like it but I really can't find anything else in this color or anything similar.
> 
> I have looked thru all of the seasons color swatches and I can't seem to match this green. Any information about this one i.e. year/color/etc would be MUCH appreciated.
> 
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/details?productId=60150



F/W 2012 Poker Fonce Men's Day.


----------



## selketkrb

Jira said:


> F/W 2012 Poker Fonce Men's Day.



Thanks!!


----------



## yuanyuan57

Hi Everyone! I just got this quilted jacket from the Ruelala sale last week. Their website calls this color brown. That doesn't seem like how Balenciaga names their colors. Can anyone help identify what the proper color name is? This is purely out of curiosity and a good challenge for all those experts out there! &#128522;


----------



## saira1214

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/

Do a search here ^^. We've had a lot of discussion about this jacket. Another member bought it and says that it is Kaki.


----------



## yuanyuan57

saira1214 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/
> 
> Do a search here ^^. We've had a lot of discussion about this jacket. Another member bought it and says that it is Kaki.


thanks!


----------



## xbabe82517

I intend to buy this Velo today, it's stunning! Especially since RGGH is discontinued and I've always loved the combo of rose gold with navy. 

However, I don't know the actual colour of the bag. Is it Canard or possibly Dark Knight? I've seen a photo of the receipt and it was purchased in November 2012. Here is the link:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIAG...79?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4d0c4606ef

Thanks!


----------



## CeeJay

It looks like Dark Night ...


----------



## xbabe82517

CeeJay said:


> It looks like Dark Night ...


Thanks, I thought so. It doesn't look to have enough blue in it to be Canard.  I was hoping for DN!


----------



## Yikkie

Beautiful! Did you get it?


----------



## xbabe82517

Yikkie said:


> Beautiful! Did you get it?



Yes I got her! Paid already and coming home to me next week! I've had to part with a Mulberry and a Marc By Marc Jacobs to help fund this beauty but I knew I had to make her mine, I'm unlikely to ever find this combo again, especially in such amazing condition! I have a 'one in, one out' policy with new bags anyway, although this time it had to be two out! Ha! 

I will do a reveal when she arrives on either Tuesday or Wednesday!


----------



## Chinamom1215

I'm looking for any ideas from you more experienced Bbag ladies as to the color and year of this new-to-me Pompon...thanks in advance!


----------



## ms_simone

Hi Ladies! Can I please get help in identifying this MPP's colour because I want to sell it and want to be as detailed and accurate with my description as possible...

I bought it September last year and the white paper tag says 2012 3 so I'm guessing that's F/W 2012 correct?

But what about the colour though? I have checked the colour reference forum but I'm not so sure it's really Bleu Lavande because that's what the SA told me? I think it's the New Lavande, agree?


----------



## Chinamom1215

I am going to throw a guess out there about my Pompon in 6132...could it be a 2008 Turquoise?  Thanks again for any ideas...


----------



## saira1214

Chinamom1215 said:


> I'm looking for any ideas from you more experienced Bbag ladies as to the color and year of this new-to-me Pompon...thanks in advance!


 Looks like 2010 Cyclade  or 2011 Blue Poan that has faded a bit.


----------



## saira1214

ms_simone said:


> Hi Ladies! Can I please get help in identifying this MPP's colour because I want to sell it and want to be as detailed and accurate with my description as possible...
> 
> I bought it September last year and the white paper tag says 2012 3 so I'm guessing that's F/W 2012 correct?
> 
> But what about the colour though? I have checked the colour reference forum but I'm not so sure it's really Bleu Lavande because that's what the SA told me? I think it's the New Lavande, agree?
> View attachment 2179295
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179296


 Looks like 2012 Jaycithe to me.  2012 3 means that is from f/w.


----------



## blakeblonde

Can anyone ID the color name of the "cream" work bag Chiara ferragni of the Blonde Salad has?


----------



## yangyang

Hello!

This is a photo from the lovely diana27arvi:






I thought it was a city but it seems smaller? TIA!


----------



## luxusqueen61

please!!!!

can anyone tell me : is this bag original or fake???


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121110474885&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123



thanks for helping!


----------



## Chinamom1215

saira1214 said:


> Looks like 2010 Cyclade  or 2011 Blue Poan that has faded a bit.



Thanks Saira1214!  I didn't think it was that new due to the fading...but I guess the Bal blues do have a tendency to fade...they are so lovely, though!


----------



## saira1214

blakeblonde said:


> Can anyone ID the color name of the "cream" work bag Chiara ferragni of the Blonde Salad has?


 I think it is Praline. I haven't ever seen a close-up of the bag though.


----------



## saira1214

yangyang said:


> Hello!
> 
> This is a photo from the lovely diana27arvi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a city but it seems smaller? TIA!



That is a city


----------



## yangyang

saira1214 said:


> That is a city



Thank you thank you!


----------



## lovemisa143

Hello lovelies,

I have a question regarding the leather on my 2007 pre spring Balenciaga Work in the color Vert D'eau.  I tried posting in the Balenciaga Reference Library but it wouldn't allow me to start new threads for some reason >.< 

Anyways, please help me on this issue.  I just bought this Balenciaga Work pre Spring 2007 off ebay.  I've already had it authenticated and it is deemed authentic.















*The seller stated in the description that the bag is a soft lambskin leather.*

I was browsing http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html
and on there it said that *"Chevre means goatskin leather.  Chevre has  been completely discontinued  in S/S 2008.  Agneau means lambskin  leather which was introduced in F/W  2007 where there was both a mixture  of Agneau and Chevre in production."*

So my question is *how can this bag be soft lambskin leather if it is Pre Spring 2007 when lambskin leather was introduced in Fall/Winter 2007?*  The seller lost the paper card that said the year of the bag and the type of leather used on it unfortunately. She responded to my question saying that she thinks it is lambskin leather because it seems goatskin leather has more shine and this bag does not.

*Can someone confirm to me that this bag is indeed Chevre (goatskin) ? Or is there any possibility that it could be Agneau (lambskin) even though it is Pre Spring 2007 and not Fall/Winter 2007 which is the year that lambskin leather was supposedly introduced?*

I do prefer Chevre over Agneau and I like to research everything when buying a designer handbag.  

If anyone has any ideas at all, please do let me know! Thank you so much for your enlightenment!


----------



## saira1214

Is the bag regular hardware? If so, there is a silver plate on the bag which will tell us the year of the bag.  Vert D'eau was produced both in 2007 (chevre) and 2010 (agneau).


----------



## tatertot

Honestly I think it may be hard to tell one way or other. With a "V" on the silver tag that would denote 2007 as the production year but without the card it's almost next to impossible to tell the leather used, especially from pics. Some experts can tell by feel but I mean PF experts here, not SA's (not that they don't know their stuff but most were not with Bal when Chevre was the leather). If you truly have your heart set on finding out maybe you could take it to a Bal boutique near you and ask I suppose

 Purely speculation on my part but judging it against the leather from my own, in hand early 07 Sandstone Chevre and I'm thinking yours is Angeau, again this is only my opinion and a guess. It seems smoother and "glossier" in pics where the early 07 bags had more marbling though that could be accounted for by the seasons hides. I'm sorry I can't be more help. 

Either way it's a gorgeous bag and will be stunning no matter what. Congrats on your lovely new bag and I hope you enjoy it


----------



## Jira

luxusqueen61 said:


> please!!!!
> 
> can anyone tell me : is this bag original or fake???
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121110474885&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for helping!



Fake. Please post authentication questions in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-787207.html.


----------



## Jira

This is a S/S 2007 Vert d'Eau City so it is definitely made of chevre (goatskin).



lovemisa143 said:


> Hello lovelies,
> 
> I have a question regarding the leather on my 2007 pre spring Balenciaga Work in the color Vert D'eau.  I tried posting in the Balenciaga Reference Library but it wouldn't allow me to start new threads for some reason >.<
> 
> Anyways, please help me on this issue.  I just bought this Balenciaga Work pre Spring 2007 off ebay.  I've already had it authenticated and it is deemed authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The seller stated in the description that the bag is a soft lambskin leather.*
> 
> I was browsing http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html
> and on there it said that *"Chevre means goatskin leather.  Chevre has  been completely discontinued  in S/S 2008.  Agneau means lambskin  leather which was introduced in F/W  2007 where there was both a mixture  of Agneau and Chevre in production."*
> 
> So my question is *how can this bag be soft lambskin leather if it is Pre Spring 2007 when lambskin leather was introduced in Fall/Winter 2007?*  The seller lost the paper card that said the year of the bag and the type of leather used on it unfortunately. She responded to my question saying that she thinks it is lambskin leather because it seems goatskin leather has more shine and this bag does not.
> 
> *Can someone confirm to me that this bag is indeed Chevre (goatskin) ? Or is there any possibility that it could be Agneau (lambskin) even though it is Pre Spring 2007 and not Fall/Winter 2007 which is the year that lambskin leather was supposedly introduced?*
> 
> I do prefer Chevre over Agneau and I like to research everything when buying a designer handbag.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas at all, please do let me know! Thank you so much for your enlightenment!


----------



## luxusqueen61

Jira said:


> Fake. Please post authentication questions in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-787207.html.




thanks!!!!!


----------



## MulberryMonstar

lovemisa143 said:


> Hello lovelies,
> 
> I have a question regarding the leather on my 2007 pre spring Balenciaga Work in the color Vert D'eau.  I tried posting in the Balenciaga Reference Library but it wouldn't allow me to start new threads for some reason >.<
> 
> Anyways, please help me on this issue.  I just bought this Balenciaga Work pre Spring 2007 off ebay.  I've already had it authenticated and it is deemed authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The seller stated in the description that the bag is a soft lambskin leather.*
> 
> I was browsing http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html
> and on there it said that *"Chevre means goatskin leather.  Chevre has  been completely discontinued  in S/S 2008.  Agneau means lambskin  leather which was introduced in F/W  2007 where there was both a mixture  of Agneau and Chevre in production."*
> 
> So my question is *how can this bag be soft lambskin leather if it is Pre Spring 2007 when lambskin leather was introduced in Fall/Winter 2007?*  The seller lost the paper card that said the year of the bag and the type of leather used on it unfortunately. She responded to my question saying that she thinks it is lambskin leather because it seems goatskin leather has more shine and this bag does not.
> 
> *Can someone confirm to me that this bag is indeed Chevre (goatskin) ? Or is there any possibility that it could be Agneau (lambskin) even though it is Pre Spring 2007 and not Fall/Winter 2007 which is the year that lambskin leather was supposedly introduced?*
> 
> I do prefer Chevre over Agneau and I like to research everything when buying a designer handbag.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas at all, please do let me know! Thank you so much for your enlightenment!






Jira said:


> This is a S/S 2007 Vert d'Eau City so it is definitely made of chevre (goatskin).




Hi I am totally new to Balenciaga bags and have not own one as of yet however I am trying to find the perfect bbag to be my first  

I am quite confused because the bag in question looks to be a Balenciaga WORK as lovemisa143 say but jira replied to her question saying that it is a Balenciaga City.

Can someone (or Jira) please confirm to me if the bag in question is a Balenciaga Work or a Balenciaga City? 

Thanks much


----------



## saira1214

MulberryMonstar said:


> Hi I am totally new to Balenciaga bags and have not own one as of yet however I am trying to find the perfect bbag to be my first
> 
> I am quite confused because the bag in question looks to be a Balenciaga WORK as lovemisa143 say but jira replied to her question saying that it is a Balenciaga City.
> 
> Can someone (or Jira) please confirm to me if the bag in question is a Balenciaga Work or a Balenciaga City?
> 
> Thanks much


 The bag is definitely a city.


----------



## MulberryMonstar

saira1214 said:


> The bag is definitely a city.



Hi There! Thank you for your response.  
I've just checked http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ears-production-balenciaga-styles-144151.html

and there it said:

*Work (Office) RH* [132110] - 1,645US
18 x 11 x 7.5
silver tag (as of F/W 05) 1669 
S/S 05 - present

*City RH* [115748] - 1,445US
15 x 10 x 5.5 with 24.5 shoulder strap
silver tag (as of S/S 04) 3444, 2123, 1787, 3160, 4276, 496393, 467891, 9062 002123
S/S 03 - present 


I see the metal tag of the bag in question and I think it is a WORK, are you sure it is definitely a CITY?

Thank you


----------



## saira1214

MulberryMonstar said:


> Hi There! Thank you for your response.
> I've just checked http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ears-production-balenciaga-styles-144151.html
> 
> and there it said:
> 
> *Work (Office) RH* [132110] - 1,645US
> 18 x 11 x 7.5
> silver tag (as of F/W 05) 1669
> S/S 05 - present
> 
> *City RH* [115748] - 1,445US
> 15 x 10 x 5.5 with 24.5 shoulder strap
> silver tag (as of S/S 04) 3444, 2123, 1787, 3160, 4276, 496393, 467891, 9062 002123
> S/S 03 - present
> 
> 
> I see the metal tag of the bag in question and I think it is a WORK, are you sure it is definitely a CITY?
> 
> Thank you


 Sorry for the confusion. I meant to say that it is definitely a work.


----------



## Jira

saira1214 said:


> Sorry for the confusion. I meant to say that it is definitely a work.





MulberryMonstar said:


> Hi There! Thank you for your response.
> I've just checked http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ears-production-balenciaga-styles-144151.html
> 
> and there it said:
> 
> *Work (Office) RH* [132110] - 1,645US
> 18 x 11 x 7.5
> silver tag (as of F/W 05) 1669
> S/S 05 - present
> 
> *City RH* [115748] - 1,445US
> 15 x 10 x 5.5 with 24.5 shoulder strap
> silver tag (as of S/S 04) 3444, 2123, 1787, 3160, 4276, 496393, 467891, 9062 002123
> S/S 03 - present
> 
> 
> I see the metal tag of the bag in question and I think it is a WORK, are you sure it is definitely a CITY?
> 
> Thank you



Agree with Saira -- it is definitely a Work. City was a typo earlier on my part. The bag is made of chevre.


----------



## MulberryMonstar

Hello,

I just won the auction for this bag: 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/balenciaga-bag-/261213190604?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=bmwnwfiIkLq%252FEJrQJmqEdT%252F0hVc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

 The seller also said the bag is a denim blue --  do you know the exact color name for this bag and the season/year of the bag?  

Is this bag called a BRIEF bag?  It looks like a Brief when I checked the style reference forum but some people say that the Brief bags do not have bunny ears so this bag may be a RTT/DAY OFF bag.  When I google RTT/DAY OFF bbags I do see some TPF members (not many) own them but I not find any info such as size, dimensions, serial number behind leather tag, ect..   -- RTT/DAY OFF bags are not even in the http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/dimensions-serial-numbers-prices-years-production-balenciaga-styles-144151.html

Could this bag be a Mid DAY?  I would like to know what is the style of this bag.  
The serial number behind the leather tag:  213680-001013 
I could not find a matching serial number for any styles of bbags.

Please help me identify this bag if you know what style it is -- if someone has a similar style bbag please do enlighten me! 



Thank you for your help ladies


----------



## Conni618

MulberryMonstar said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just won the auction for this bag:
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/balenciaga-...q%2FEJrQJmqEdT%2F0hVc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> The seller also said the bag is a denim blue --  do you know the exact color name for this bag and the season/year of the bag?
> 
> Is this bag called a BRIEF bag?  It looks like a Brief when I checked the style reference forum but some people say that the Brief bags do not have bunny ears so this bag may be a RTT/DAY OFF bag.  When I google RTT/DAY OFF bbags I do see some TPF members (not many) own them but I not find any info such as size, dimensions, serial number behind leather tag, ect..   -- RTT/DAY OFF bags are not even in the http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ears-production-balenciaga-styles-144151.html
> 
> Could this bag be a Mid DAY?  I would like to know what is the style of this bag.
> The serial number behind the leather tag:  213680-001013
> I could not find a matching serial number for any styles of bbags.
> 
> Please help me identify this bag if you know what style it is -- if someone has a similar style bbag please do enlighten me!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help ladies



There's a thread in the Clubs section that includes the RTT.  The first bag pictured is an RTT.   I believe it is a larger bag than the regular Brief.
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/giant-brief-rtt-and-escapade-club-210543.html


----------



## Funkepiinkchik

Help!
I'm new here but need to know if this bag on eBay is a fake? Item #261216402287


----------



## nygarcia1105

hi! i would like to seek your help in identifying the exact shade and year of this bag, is this 2008 sapphire or 2009 raisin?


----------



## nygarcia1105




----------



## Dutch Girl

Hi!

I bought this Balenciaga Day bag and would like to know if it's a real one.
Also would like to know the name of the color if this is possible. It looks a bit grey with a hint of green(ish)..
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## saira1214

Dutch Girl said:


> Hi!
> 
> I bought this Balenciaga Day bag and would like to know if it's a real one.
> Also would like to know the name of the color if this is possible. It looks a bit grey with a hint of green(ish)..
> Thanks in advance for your help!


Based on your description it it likely 2010 papyrus.  However, the lighting makes it look like Argent.  It is a light dove grey?


----------



## Dutch Girl

saira1214 said:


> Based on your description it it likely 2010 papyrus.  However, the lighting makes it look like Argent.  It is a light dove grey?


 

Hi!

Yes, it is a dove grey color but not totally grey....


----------



## saira1214

Dutch Girl said:


> Hi!
> 
> Yes, it is a dove grey color but not totally grey....


 It looks to me like 2008 Argent. Do you have the white card that came with it?


----------



## dianahuang

Dear experts, can u please tell me what color of this velo 2011. It came from S/S 2011, my friend said that it's atlantique. But I just wanna make sure what the name of the color. TIA


----------



## Gvamty

Please help with identifying this style, color and year


----------



## lovemisa143

Hello ladies..

Can you help me identify this Balenciaga bag?  Is this the *Balenciaga VELO*?
Can you please let me know the* year *of this bag and the *exact name of the color* of this bag?

Thank you so very much


----------



## beduina

Hi Ladies,

I'm trying to find out the actual colour of this bag I won on an auction today. I've had a look at the colour chart thread but can't find anything! Any ideas? thank you 
















More pics here:

http://s1034.photobucket.com/user/louloublou/library/Balenciaga%2027%20April%202013?sort=3&page=1


----------



## saira1214

dianahuang said:


> Dear experts, can u please tell me what color of this velo 2011. It came from S/S 2011, my friend said that it's atlantique. But I just wanna make sure what the name of the color. TIA
> View attachment 2192908
> View attachment 2192909
> View attachment 2192910
> View attachment 2192911


This is definitely not Atlantique. Is it blue in person? In the photos it looks like black. If it is a dark blue, it is Dark Night.


----------



## saira1214

Gvamty said:


> View attachment 2192951
> 
> 
> Please help with identifying this style, color and year


2013 holiday city, I think the color is Gris cement, but not sure.


----------



## saira1214

lovemisa143 said:


> Hello ladies..
> 
> Can you help me identify this Balenciaga bag?  Is this the *Balenciaga VELO*?
> Can you please let me know the* year *of this bag and the *exact name of the color* of this bag?
> 
> Thank you so very much


Looks like a faded 2010 Castagna velo


----------



## saira1214

beduina said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm trying to find out the actual colour of this bag I won on an auction today. I've had a look at the colour chart thread but can't find anything! Any ideas? thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics here:
> 
> http://s1034.photobucket.com/user/louloublou/library/Balenciaga%2027%20April%202013?sort=3&page=1


It is definitely Sahara. Not sure of the year because Sahara was produced in a few different seasons. If the gold is very yellow  and the mirror has a pocket it is 2008 and if it is a paler gold with no mirror pocket, it is 2010.


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:


> 2013 holiday city, I think the color is Gris cement, but not sure.





Gvamty said:


> View attachment 2192951
> 
> 
> Please help with identifying this style, color and year


 
ETA: It is Gris Light not Gris Cement.


----------



## lovemisa143

lovemisa143 said:


> Hello ladies..
> 
> Can you help me identify this Balenciaga bag?  Is this the *Balenciaga VELO*?
> Can you please let me know the* year *of this bag and the *exact name of the color* of this bag?
> 
> Thank you so very much





saira1214 said:


> Looks like a faded 2010 Castagna velo



Hi Saira,

Thank you so much for your response.  I've spoke with the seller and she said that she had this bag for 4-5 years and only recently did she want to sell it.   Are you sure it is 2010?  Is there any possibility the bag could be older ( 2008-2009)?

Also are you certain it is a faded Castagna color?  I've looked at other ladies who own Castagna bags here on the purse forum and it looks quite dark brown and in some lighting I guess it does look like the bag in question.


I've checked out the color chart again and I can see quite a few options.

*2008* F/W pre season in Saddle/Chestnut



*
2009 * S/S pre season in Automme

or  F/W main collection in Chataigne/Chestnut

Please can you have one last look and tell me what you think?  Please do let me know if you are still absolutely certain that it is a faded 2010 in Castagna. 

Thank you so much


----------



## dianahuang

saira1214 said:


> This is definitely not Atlantique. Is it blue in person? In the photos it looks like black. If it is a dark blue, it is Dark Night.



thanks  yeah it's a dark blue in person...


----------



## Gvamty

saira1214 said:


> ETA: It is Gris Light not Gris Cement.



Thank you!


----------



## adonis_asian

please identify this wallet model name please


----------



## saira1214

lovemisa143 said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> Thank you so much for your response.  I've spoke with the seller and she said that she had this bag for 4-5 years and only recently did she want to sell it.   Are you sure it is 2010?  Is there any possibility the bag could be older ( 2008-2009)?
> 
> Also are you certain it is a faded Castagna color?  I've looked at other ladies who own Castagna bags here on the purse forum and it looks quite dark brown and in some lighting I guess it does look like the bag in question.
> 
> 
> I've checked out the color chart again and I can see quite a few options.
> 
> *2008* F/W pre season in Saddle/Chestnut
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 2009 * S/S pre season in Automme
> 
> or  F/W main collection in Chataigne/Chestnut
> 
> Please can you have one last look and tell me what you think?  Please do let me know if you are still absolutely certain that it is a faded 2010 in Castagna.
> 
> Thank you so much



The velo started production in 2010, so the style didn't exist in 2008 or 2009.


----------



## xbabe82517

MulberryMonstar said:


> Hi There! Thank you for your response.
> I've just checked http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ears-production-balenciaga-styles-144151.html
> 
> and there it said:
> 
> *Work (Office) RH* [132110] - 1,645US
> 18 x 11 x 7.5
> silver tag (as of F/W 05) 1669
> S/S 05 - present
> 
> *City RH* [115748] - 1,445US
> 15 x 10 x 5.5 with 24.5 shoulder strap
> silver tag (as of S/S 04) 3444, 2123, 1787, 3160, 4276, 496393, 467891, 9062 002123
> S/S 03 - present
> 
> 
> I see the metal tag of the bag in question and I think it is a WORK, are you sure it is definitely a CITY?
> 
> Thank you



It's not a City. And here's how you can tell for sure - the bag has a centre seam. The Bal City does NOT have a centre seam. If you look for any photo of the City on Neiman Marcus or any website that sells them, you will see that there is no centre seam. This bag is a Work without question. The only bags to have centre seams are the Work and the Part Time but the PT is noticeably east-west in shape, whereas this bag is more in proportion. The Work basically has the same or very similar dimensions to the City but on a larger scale, hence the requirement for a centre seam because there is more leather needed.


----------



## smoore

Can you tell me what year and what color this part time is? Thank you!


----------



## wildberry

Is this a maxi twiggy? Thanks for help!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/111082032062?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## catthesqueal

Hi guys, i am thinking of purchasing this Balenciaga. But i can't identify which season it came from. Can you help me on that? Thanks alot!!! 

Here is the link.

http://www.sgbagrental.com/bagDetails.php?id=45580


----------



## saira1214

There is a thread here http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784-412.html

But to answer your question, this looks like a faded 2010 Cyclade work.


----------



## saira1214

wildberry said:


> Is this a maxi twiggy? Thanks for help!
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/111082032062?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



It's hard to tell. It looks really big so it could be a Kraft.


----------



## xbabe82517

smoore said:


> Can you tell me what year and what color this part time is? Thank you!



I'm almost certain it's Chataigne from 2009. There's another thread here from a girl with the exact same bag as you, complete with photos - it looks identical! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/im-in-lust-with-chataigne-494031.html


----------



## Jira

xbabe82517 said:


> I'm almost certain it's Chataigne from 2009. There's another thread here from a girl with the exact same bag as you, complete with photos - it looks identical!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/im-in-lust-with-chataigne-494031.html





smoore said:


> Can you tell me what year and what color this part time is? Thank you!



The Part Time didn't have feet after 2008. I think this is 2007 Truffle.


----------



## Jira

wildberry said:


> Is this a maxi twiggy? Thanks for help!
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/111082032062?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Yes, it is a Maxi Twiggy.


----------



## Jira

adonis_asian said:


> please identify this wallet model name please



Mini Compagnon.


----------



## Jira

xbabe82517 said:


> It's not a City. And here's how you can tell for sure - the bag has a centre seam. The Bal City does NOT have a centre seam. If you look for any photo of the City on Neiman Marcus or any website that sells them, you will see that there is no centre seam. This bag is a Work without question. The only bags to have centre seams are the Work and the Part Time but the PT is noticeably east-west in shape, whereas this bag is more in proportion. The Work basically has the same or very similar dimensions to the City but on a larger scale, hence the requirement for a centre seam because there is more leather needed.



Yes, the bag pictured is definitely a Work. The City does not always lack a center seam, though. For example, the perforated City has a center seam.


----------



## xbabe82517

Jira said:


> The Part Time didn't have feet after 2008. I think this is 2007 Truffle.



Oops, I totally missed the feet photo! I love the feet, wish they still had them!


----------



## lovemisa143

Hi lovelies!  

Can you please let me know if this Balenciaga Matelasse bag is a 2009 Raisin?  If not what is the year and exact name of the color of this bag?



http://www.ebay.com/itm/140983829774?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648

Also, is this Balenciaga Twiggy a 2006 pale rose/rose pin?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/221232615402?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


Thank you so so much!!


----------



## MulberryMonstar

Hi ladies, can you help me identify the year and color of this coin purse?

The seller said that it is a 2009 coin purse in Charbon... is that correct?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261223125010?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648


----------



## kizmit

Hi ladies,
Does anyone recognize the color of this bag?  The rivets are notched.  I am waiting to see if the mirror has a pocket.  Could it be vert fonce?  
It is described as "brown"! 
thanks!!


----------



## MonAmie

Hi!

Can anyone identify this bag?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/22123138788...84.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true#ht_101wt_1172

Thanks


----------



## beckisue87

Can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic?  Thanks 



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...358?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a819893de


----------



## kizmit

beckisue87 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic?  Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...358?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a819893de



Hi there,
you would need to post it to the authentication thread;
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-use-format-post-787207-388.html#post24713768


----------



## beckisue87

kizmit said:


> Hi there,
> you would need to post it to the authentication thread;
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-use-format-post-787207-388.html#post24713768


I'm sorry!!  I though I did...my bad.  Will repost


----------



## purslv

Hi all, sorry if this thread belongs somewhere else but... 
i was at the library today and I saw someone with a balenciaga bag I can't get out of my head. the shape is very distinct. it's a half circle shape. imagine taking a circle and chopping it in half and removing the top part. like an upside down half moon. the bag is like a messenger or crossbody 

does anyone have any clue what I'm talking about?


----------



## gymangel812

what color is this?



thanks!


----------



## kizmit

beckisue87 said:


> I'm sorry!!  I though I did...my bad.  Will repost


Oh, No--No worries!!  I've done the exact thing myself!  Just wanted you to get some help before the auction ended!!
best of luck!!  :>


----------



## Heart Star

Maybe a Folk?


----------



## saira1214

gymangel812 said:


> what color is this?
> View attachment 2203983
> 
> 
> thanks!


  Papete


----------



## saira1214

lovemisa143 said:


> Hi lovelies!
> 
> Can you please let me know if this Balenciaga Matelasse bag is a 2009 Raisin?  If not what is the year and exact name of the color of this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140983829774?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648
> 
> Also, is this Balenciaga Twiggy a 2006 pale rose/rose pin?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221232615402?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> 
> Thank you so so much!!



I'm not familiar with the Maltesse bags. The second one is 2006 pale rose.


----------



## chancy

Can anyone advise what this style wallet is called? It's listed as continental but it's different from all the continental wallets i've seen. It also seems like a zip wallet but theres one side the zipper doesnt extend to. Also, do you know where else would have this wallet or is it only available on matchesfashion? TIA!

http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/143930


----------



## purslv

hi all, i saw this bal bag the other day at the library and for some reason i can't find it anywhere online. i'm pretty sure it was not a fake

the bag is half circular shaped (imagine taking a circle and cutting it in half horizontally and taking the lower part of it). the woman was wearing it like a messenger bag almost. 

any ideas?


----------



## cupcakegirl

I'll take a guess and say the "folk" bag.  I've attached pics and a link... is that the style you saw?  

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Balenciaga-Classic-Neo-Folk-Bag-Dark-Night/prod138380082/


----------



## vonnielicious

http://static.beyondtherack.com/productimages/BAL241423D94JT7510TG/large/BAL241423D94JT7510TG_1.jpg
http://static.beyondtherack.com/productimages/BAL241423D94JT7510TG/large/BAL241423D94JT7510TG_2.jpg
http://static.beyondtherack.com/productimages/BAL241423D94JT7510TG/large/BAL241423D94JT7510TG_3.jpg
http://static.beyondtherack.com/productimages/BAL241423D94JT7510TG/large/BAL241423D94JT7510TG_4.jpg

What style is this supposed to be? Doesn't look long enough to be a twiggy and too big to be a drum?

Edit: Is it the maxi twiggy?


----------



## MulberryMonstar

Hi ladies, can you help me identify the year and color of this coin purse?

The seller said that it is a 2009 coin purse in Charbon... is that correct?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261223125010?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648


----------



## purslv

Hi thanks for the quick response! yes the folk bag looks very similar to what I saw. however the bag I saw was very circular whereas when I Google folk bag, alot of the images show the bag to be more rectangular... was I just imagining things!?


----------



## scarlet555

mini or regular pom-pom?  Google that, there is also a pom-pom club if you look in the clubhouse.


----------



## dianahuang

Dear experts, i have authenticate this balenciaga day RH in authenticate thread, and now i want to know the year and what color is this Day came from. TIA


----------



## lovemisa143

Hi ladies!!!  I just bought a Balenciaga Work from ebay and would like you to please let me know if this is a f/w 2009 in the color Framboise?
Thanks so much for your help, I truly appreciate it  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261225298367?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## saira1214

vonnielicious said:


> http://static.beyondtherack.com/productimages/BAL241423D94JT7510TG/large/BAL241423D94JT7510TG_1.jpg
> http://static.beyondtherack.com/productimages/BAL241423D94JT7510TG/large/BAL241423D94JT7510TG_2.jpg
> http://static.beyondtherack.com/productimages/BAL241423D94JT7510TG/large/BAL241423D94JT7510TG_3.jpg
> http://static.beyondtherack.com/productimages/BAL241423D94JT7510TG/large/BAL241423D94JT7510TG_4.jpg
> 
> What style is this supposed to be? Doesn't look long enough to be a twiggy and too big to be a drum?
> 
> Edit: Is it the maxi twiggy?



It is the maxi twiggy.


----------



## saira1214

dianahuang said:


> Dear experts, i have authenticate this balenciaga day RH in authenticate thread, and now i want to know the year and what color is this Day came from. TIA
> View attachment 2206775
> 
> View attachment 2206776
> 
> View attachment 2206781
> 
> View attachment 2206783



2011 papyrus or 09 Galet. It's hard to tell because it seems like it is dirty.


----------



## saira1214

lovemisa143 said:


> Hi ladies!!!  I just bought a Balenciaga Work from ebay and would like you to please let me know if this is a f/w 2009 in the color Framboise?
> Thanks so much for your help, I truly appreciate it
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261225298367?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



Yes.


----------



## MulberryMonstar

MulberryMonstar said:


> Hi ladies, can you help me identify the year and color of this coin purse?
> 
> The seller said that it is a 2009 coin purse in Charbon... is that correct?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261223125010?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648




Hi,  I think mine was missed --- can you please have a look!  Thanks much!


----------



## saira1214

MulberryMonstar said:


> Hi,  I think mine was missed --- can you please have a look!  Thanks much!


Yes, it is 09 Charbon.


----------



## MonAmie

Anyone ? 



MonAmie said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can anyone identify this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/22123138788...84.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true#ht_101wt_1172
> 
> Thanks


----------



## MulberryMonstar

Balenciaga 2009 Giant Money Wallet with Silver Hardware in Tempete

I just bought this wallet, is it 2009 in Tempete as the seller says?
TIA

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321122001040?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## MulberryMonstar

saira1214 said:


> Yes, it is 09 Charbon.



Thanks very much!


----------



## saira1214

MonAmie said:


> Anyone ?



I am not familiar with the non-moto bags. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## saira1214

MulberryMonstar said:


> Balenciaga 2009 Giant Money Wallet with Silver Hardware in Tempete
> 
> I just bought this wallet, is it 2009 in Tempete as the seller says?
> TIA
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321122001040?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



Do you have better photos? It looks dark to me, almost anthra. It could be te lighting though.


----------



## dianahuang

saira1214 said:


> 2011 papyrus or 09 Galet. It's hard to tell because it seems like it is dirty.



Thanks darling.. I believe it's 2009 Galet because the owner said that it comes from 2009


----------



## kerokeroannie

Can someone pls let me know if Bluefly sells authentic balenciaga handbag? Thank you! 

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-black-goatskin-Giant-Part-Time-large-bag/p/323318801/detail.fly


----------



## chancy

chancy said:


> Can anyone advise what this style wallet is called? It's listed as continental but it's different from all the continental wallets i've seen. It also seems like a zip wallet but theres one side the zipper doesnt extend to. Also, do you know where else would have this wallet or is it only available on matchesfashion? TIA!
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/143930



Anyone? TIA!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Can you tell me what year this bag is from? Thanks


----------



## brighteye27

Seller says this is from 2011/2012 in the colour cyclamen. IMO it looks a little brighter than cyclamen in the photos... can anyone confirm?? Many thanks!! 

http://page16.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/u48637865#enlargeimg


----------



## baltastic

Hi
Can anyone help me with the colour and year of this work gsh...I can read the codes on the city but I havent a clue when it comes to the leather tags!


----------



## daisylala

Could you help me identify this wallet? The year and colour
It has the following numbers inside the wallet 282373 7929 531053



Thank you.


----------



## saira1214

brighteye27 said:


> Seller says this is from 2011/2012 in the colour cyclamen. IMO it looks a little brighter than cyclamen in the photos... can anyone confirm?? Many thanks!!
> 
> http://page16.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/u48637865#enlargeimg



Looks like 08 amethyst to me.


----------



## saira1214

daisylala said:


> Could you help me identify this wallet? The year and colour
> It has the following numbers inside the wallet 282373 7929 531053
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.



The lighting is bad, but looks like mangue. I'm not good with slgs do maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## saira1214

baltastic said:


> Hi
> Can anyone help me with the colour and year of this work gsh...I can read the codes on the city but I havent a clue when it comes to the leather tags!



Looks like Chataigne but I'm not sure.


----------



## saira1214

chancy said:


> Anyone? TIA!



I'm not got with wallets. Hopefully someone else can chime in.


----------



## MulberryMonstar

saira1214 said:


> Do you have better photos? It looks dark to me, almost anthra. It could be te lighting though.



Hi, These are the new pictures I took of my wallet... the seller said the wallet is a f/w 2009 in Tempete. Can you please have one more look and confirm to me if this is indeed a 2009 Tempete?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## daisylala

daisylala said:


> Could you help me identify this wallet? The year and colour
> It has the following numbers inside the wallet 282373 7929 531053
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




Repost with better lighting.


----------



## jp_536

daisylala said:


> Repost with better lighting.



Looks like Rose Blush from S/S 2012


----------



## pepperblush

http://thestyleandtravel-journals.blogspot.sg/2013/03/in-style-mini-bags.html?m=1

Hi!

Could any Bal experts tell me what shade of blue is the mini city on the left? Where can I purchase this colour in the US? 

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## xJOLE

It looks like Mauve with mGGH.


----------



## daisylala

jp_536 said:


> Looks like Rose Blush from S/S 2012



Thank you so much.
Do you happen to know the style of this wallet?
It's a small wallet with zip-around zipper.


----------



## jp_536

daisylala said:


> Thank you so much.
> Do you happen to know the style of this wallet?
> It's a small wallet with zip-around zipper.



Unfortunately I don't. . Sorry. I don't know much about the wallets. Hopefully someone else can chime in


----------



## pepperblush

xJOLE said:


> It looks like Mauve with mGGH.


 
Thank you! But I think it is a shade of blue, not mauve. I saw a lady carrying something similar, like a cobalt blue...


----------



## xJOLE

pepperblush said:


> Thank you! But I think it is a shade of blue, not mauve. I saw a lady carrying something similar, like a cobalt blue...



Mauve can take on some very strong blue undertones when under different lighting sources. Plus the Mini City is very recent. The only blues I can think of that it would come in would be Bleu Mineral or Bleu Tropical.


----------



## rustynails

Can anyone please help me with the color of this Balenciaga Part time, thanks &#128522;


----------



## Filipe Portes

beautiful...


----------



## lovemisa143

Item name: Balenciaga Twiggy in S/S 2009 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Twiggy-Sanguine-/161043267996?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=bmwnwfiIkLq%252FEJrQJmqEdT%252F0hVc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comment: Please let me know if this Twiggy look like a S/S 2009 Sanguine to you? Thanks very much !


----------



## fwilliams119486

I would love to help.  Send pictures when you can.


----------



## saira1214

MulberryMonstar said:


> Hi, These are the new pictures I took of my wallet... the seller said the wallet is a f/w 2009 in Tempete. Can you please have one more look and confirm to me if this is indeed a 2009 Tempete?
> 
> Thanks so much!!



It is Tempete.


----------



## saira1214

rustynails said:


> View attachment 2219536
> 
> View attachment 2219537
> 
> View attachment 2219538
> 
> Can anyone please help me with the color of this Balenciaga Part time, thanks &#128522;



2012 Chataigne


----------



## saira1214

lovemisa143 said:


> Item name: Balenciaga Twiggy in S/S 2009
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...q%2FEJrQJmqEdT%2F0hVc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comment: Please let me know if this Twiggy look like a S/S 2009 Sanguine to you? Thanks very much !



It does.


----------



## rustynails

saira1214 said:


> 2012 Chataigne



Thank you so much for your help Saira


----------



## *123*

Please help identify the bag for me. TIA!


----------



## saira1214

*123* said:


> Please help identify the bag for me. TIA!



From these photos it looks to be 2011 nuage. But the lighting does give me a little pause.


----------



## maki6952

please authenticate this Balenciaga for me 
Authentic Balenciaga 2006 Box Cornflower Blue
seller: icecream0202
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380660019667

Thank you


----------



## *123*

saira1214 said:


> From these photos it looks to be 2011 nuage. But the lighting does give me a little pause.



Hi. Thank you for the input. The owner said it is from 2011 and I'm contemplating between nuage and atlantique as well. The pics certainly look more purplish than real life. It is light blue I would say. Is there a way I could identify just by looking at the date code?


----------



## *123*

*123* said:


> Please help identify the bag for me. TIA!





saira1214 said:


> From these photos it looks to be 2011 nuage. But the lighting does give me a little pause.





*123* said:


> Hi. Thank you for the input. The owner said it is from 2011 and I'm contemplating between nuage and atlantique as well. The pics certainly look more purplish than real life. It is light blue I would say. Is there a way I could identify just by looking at the date code?



I hope this helps  Thank you so much !


----------



## mayfairdolly

Hi there guys! 

I've just bought a Balenciaga via a well respected website in the UK.
This is going to sound like a really odd request:
I've just ordered the Bal Work 12mm rose gold hardware (black) from Cruise Clothing in the UK. 
I know they're a reputable retailer as they also have high street stores as well as an e-site but they sent the bag to me without the controllato card and the style number/year card. 
They've just sent me a pic of what they think is the style number/year card for the bag I've got.  
Can you just please let me know if these match?

They're being super helpful and have apologised massively but I want to make sure I get the right bag with the right card.

TIA


----------



## lovemisa143

*1) Hi Saira1214! Can you please help me identify the year and color of this Balenciaga Part Time GSH? Seller said she thinks she bought it in 2008 but not quite sure... Thanks soooo much!



Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Part-Time-GSH-Handbag-/230996762966?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=bmwnwfiIkLq%252FEJrQJmqEdT%252F0hVc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


*2) Can you please also help me confirm if this city is a F/W 2008 in the color Marine?  Thanks 
*
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Navy-Blue-City-Handbag-/230996746632?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=bmwnwfiIkLq%252FEJrQJmqEdT%252F0hVc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Jira

maki6952 said:


> please authenticate this Balenciaga for me
> Authentic Balenciaga 2006 Box Cornflower Blue
> seller: icecream0202
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380660019667
> 
> Thank you



Looks fine so far, please ask for pictures of the rivet and front of the tag. In the future, please post authentication questions in http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-787207.html.


----------



## i_heart_fashion

these flats




Is this color sahara? I know these are from awhile ago but I'm hoping that they'll come out with it again!! Does anyone have any intel as to what colors these flats will come in for the upcoming fall season?


----------



## Jira

mayfairdolly said:


> Hi there guys!
> 
> I've just bought a Balenciaga via a well respected website in the UK.
> This is going to sound like a really odd request:
> I've just ordered the Bal Work 12mm rose gold hardware (black) from Cruise Clothing in the UK.
> I know they're a reputable retailer as they also have high street stores as well as an e-site but they sent the bag to me without the controllato card and the style number/year card.
> They've just sent me a pic of what they think is the style number/year card for the bag I've got.
> Can you just please let me know if these match?
> 
> They're being super helpful and have apologised massively but I want to make sure I get the right bag with the right card.
> 
> TIA



The style number matches as does the year. Note that these cards do not determine authenticity. If you'd like an authentication opinion on the bag you received, feel free to post pictures in http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-787207.html.


----------



## pepperblush

xJOLE said:


> Mauve can take on some very strong blue undertones when under different lighting sources. Plus the Mini City is very recent. The only blues I can think of that it would come in would be Bleu Mineral or Bleu Tropical.



Thank you for your help! You're prob right about mauve taking on blue undertones in the pic.


----------



## lovemisa143

Hi Balenciaga Experts! Can you please help me identify the year and exact color name of this Balenciaga Money Wallet? Thank you so much!

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Classic-Money-wallet-Leather-in-Gorgeous-Rose-Pink-/140996826120?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=QsJPYDZ%252BG7ESj9LkMI43f1%252BbYk0%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## lovemisa143

lovemisa143 said:


> Hi Balenciaga Experts! Can you please help me identify the year and exact color name of this Balenciaga Money Wallet? Thank you so much!
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...G7ESj9LkMI43f1%2BbYk0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



NVM this wallet is FAKE! Thanks to Jira!


----------



## dolali

Hello,
Can anyone help me find out what year this Black Day is? 

The tag reads 140442 1000 
                          213084

Thank you!


----------



## lovemisa143

1)  Can you please help me identify the year and color of this Balenciaga Part Time GSH? Seller said she thinks she bought it in 2008 but she's not quite sure... 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Part-Time-GSH-Handbag-/230996762966?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=bmwnwfiIkLq%252FEJrQJmqEdT%252F0hVc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

2) Can you please also help me confirm if this balenciaga city is a F/W 2008 in the color Marine?  Thanks 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Navy-Blue-City-Handbag-/230996746632?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=bmwnwfiIkLq%252FEJrQJmqEdT%252F0hVc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## saira1214

*123* said:


> Hi. Thank you for the input. The owner said it is from 2011 and I'm contemplating between nuage and atlantique as well. The pics certainly look more purplish than real life. It is light blue I would say. Is there a way I could identify just by looking at the date code?



I still think it is nuage based on the photos. Atlantique is more blue with no purple.


----------



## saira1214

mayfairdolly said:


> Hi there guys!
> 
> I've just bought a Balenciaga via a well respected website in the UK.
> This is going to sound like a really odd request:
> I've just ordered the Bal Work 12mm rose gold hardware (black) from Cruise Clothing in the UK.
> I know they're a reputable retailer as they also have high street stores as well as an e-site but they sent the bag to me without the controllato card and the style number/year card.
> They've just sent me a pic of what they think is the style number/year card for the bag I've got.
> Can you just please let me know if these match?
> 
> They're being super helpful and have apologised massively but I want to make sure I get the right bag with the right card.
> 
> TIA



They match.


----------



## saira1214

lovemisa143 said:


> *1) Hi Saira1214! Can you please help me identify the year and color of this Balenciaga Part Time GSH? Seller said she thinks she bought it in 2008 but not quite sure... Thanks soooo much!
> 
> 
> 
> Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...q%2FEJrQJmqEdT%2F0hVc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> *2) Can you please also help me confirm if this city is a F/W 2008 in the color Marine?  Thanks
> *
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...q%2FEJrQJmqEdT%2F0hVc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Hi there, the bag is pretty faded so it is hard to tell. If the seller says it is from 08, then the bag is sapphire. However, the current color looks like 09 raisen.


----------



## saira1214

i_heart_fashion said:


> these flats
> 
> View attachment 2224751
> 
> 
> Is this color sahara? I know these are from awhile ago but I'm hoping that they'll come out with it again!! Does anyone have any intel as to what colors these flats will come in for the upcoming fall season?



It looks like Sahara to me. The colors for flats track the color for the bags. I believe similar colors that have recently been produced are Dune and Latte. I can't remember if there is a light creme color for this new season, but I think there is.


----------



## saira1214

lovemisa143 said:


> 1)  Can you please help me identify the year and color of this Balenciaga Part Time GSH? Seller said she thinks she bought it in 2008 but she's not quite sure...
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...q%2FEJrQJmqEdT%2F0hVc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 2) Can you please also help me confirm if this balenciaga city is a F/W 2008 in the color Marine?  Thanks
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...q%2FEJrQJmqEdT%2F0hVc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



The second bag is 08 marine.


----------



## saira1214

dolali said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone help me find out what year this Black Day is?
> 
> The tag reads 140442 1000
> 213084
> 
> Thank you!



Do it come with any cards? The rag doesn't help with the year. Is there a pocket on the back of the mirror?


----------



## dolali

saira1214 said:


> Do it come with any cards? The rag doesn't help with the year. Is there a pocket on the back of the mirror?



Thank you for your response! I am not sure if it comes with cards or if mirror has a pocket. I asked seller (yoogi's closet ) about year and was told they can't tell the year, so I am assuming it does not have cards, but I'll ask. Thanks again!!!


----------



## mayfairdolly

Jira said:


> The style number matches as does the year. Note that these cards do not determine authenticity. If you'd like an authentication opinion on the bag you received, feel free to post pictures in http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-787207.html.



Thanks Jira - that's super! The bag is defo authentic as Cruise Fashion is a retailer so I know that I can trust them.


----------



## maki6952

Which year of this balenciaga first Mogano bag? 
http://s11.postimg.org/8g5nnov37/image.jpg

And what leather of this bag made from??
Thank you


----------



## jessicagardner

Hi all,
I've had this Balenciaga for a while now but I'm thinking of selling it. I want to accurately describe it so I'm just wondering if anyone knows what year it is from or what the style is called. I know they make this style with the silver handles in a clutch but I haven't been able to find what style the purse version is called. I know this is a very rare style because I haven't seen it anywhere else before. Thanks so much!


----------



## mere girl

saira1214 said:


> They match.


 Hi - sorry for interfering...

I think the paper tag for this bag (K on the back of the leather inner tag) should be a 2012 3 and not a 2012 1 ?

I only looked as Cruise are horrendous at getting their tags muddled up (and their bags!) they sent me a black work last week instead of a black city and there was one wrong tag in the front pocket, and the correct one in the dustbag!


----------



## MAGJES

maki6952 said:


> Which year of this balenciaga first Mogano bag?
> http://s11.postimg.org/8g5nnov37/image.jpg
> 
> And what leather of this bag made from??
> Thank you



I received a warning when clicking on your link so *I can't view the pics. *
but I can tell you that:
Mogano is from 2007 and it's chevre.


----------



## maki6952

How can I post picture here? I used to try photo bucket but can't understand how to use it.
I never have Bbag before and I want to know that balenciaga launched mogano color only 07? Is it means if i buy mogano color,I will get 07 and chevre bag, right?
 thank you!


----------



## beauxgoris

maki6952 said:


> Which year of this balenciaga first Mogano bag?
> http://s11.postimg.org/8g5nnov37/image.jpg
> 
> And what leather of this bag made from??
> Thank you



Are you sure it's mogano? The brown looks lighter then I've seen (of course this is only a small photo of the leather).


----------



## saira1214

maki6952 said:


> Which year of this balenciaga first Mogano bag?
> http://s11.postimg.org/8g5nnov37/image.jpg
> 
> And what leather of this bag made from??
> Thank you



This is not Mogano. The bag is from 2006, but I would need more photos.


----------



## maki6952

More pictures. Seller told me it's mogano when she sold this bag






















Thank you!!


----------



## Thebaguwant

That's a gorgeous color!!!


----------



## beauxgoris

saira1214 said:


> This is not Mogano. The bag is from 2006, but I would need more photos.



Okay that makes WAY more sense. Doesn't look at all like a Mogano colored bag. If it's 2006 it could be the olive/marron color (which is strangely an ashy brown?):


http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-colors-by-season/2006-fall-141734.html


----------



## beauxgoris

maki6952 said:


> More pictures. Seller told me it's mogano when she sold this bag



Still doesn't look like Mogano to me. I think it's the color stated above?


----------



## beauxgoris

saira1214 said:


> This is not Mogano. The bag is from 2006, but I would need more photos.



It's an "N" tag though? Wouldn't that be 2011 bag?

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ciaga-color-information-by-season-144822.html


----------



## maki6952

I will give you all pictures I have. Seller has not paper tag or sth, and I have to pay her tomorrow. I want to sure that which collection of this bag. Thanks


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Beautiful bag - but doesn't look like Mogano to me. Seller is probably not a bal expert and just chose a desirable "brown" color Bal made.


----------



## maki6952

I love this bag color!! From metal tag, which year of this code?


----------



## Maka2507

gigi615 said:


> *more....*


In authentic Balenciaga bags the top seam of name tag inside the bag must be of BLACK color whatever color  the bag itself is.


----------



## maki6952

Hey I saw sth on Bonanza web.
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/missyabc123/items/23114534

I think it maybe Balenciaga TRUFFLE First F/W 2006 CHEVRE because serial is NxxxxW, they have similar code.

and This seller said Balenciaga - First bag in Truffle 07
http://ineedmorespaceinmywardrobe.blogspot.com/2010/12/balenciaga-first-bag-in-truffle.html

do you think so??


----------



## saira1214

mere girl said:


> Hi - sorry for interfering...
> 
> I think the paper tag for this bag (K on the back of the leather inner tag) should be a 2012 3 and not a 2012 1 ?
> 
> I only looked as Cruise are horrendous at getting their tags muddled up (and their bags!) they sent me a black work last week instead of a black city and there was one wrong tag in the front pocket, and the correct one in the dustbag!



Good catch. I didn't see that. Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

beauxgoris said:


> It's an "N" tag though? Wouldn't that be 2011 bag?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ciaga-color-information-by-season-144822.html



I see that it is a "W" tag.


----------



## saira1214

maki6952 said:


> More pictures. Seller told me it's mogano when she sold this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!





maki6952 said:


> I will give you all pictures I have. Seller has not paper tag or sth, and I have to pay her tomorrow. I want to sure that which collection of this bag. Thanks


I am 100% positive this bag is not Mogano. It is from 2006 and is either Truffle or Marron. I can't tell from these photos, but Marron has reddish undertones while Truffle has greenish undertones. They are both fairly close brown bags.


----------



## maki6952

Thank you Saira1214 and everybody for your help!!


----------



## mcmr

173084 5706 002123 bag, is it original?


----------



## MulberryMonstar

Hi Experts,

Please let me know the style name of this bag and the year and color name.

Thanks!

link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/290933589212...84.m1438.l2649


----------



## lovemisa143

Hi Ladies 

Do you know if this Balenciaga City 2009 Raisin is from the f/w pre season collection or the f/w main collection?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/261234782002?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I noticed there were two raisins released for 2009 in the Balenciaga color charts; one in f/w pre season collection and another in f/w main collection.

I could not tell if my 2009 Raisin City is from which of the two collections - please help.

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## JessicaZhu

Please ID my bag!


----------



## saira1214

lovemisa143 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Do you know if this Balenciaga City 2009 Raisin is from the f/w pre season collection or the f/w main collection?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261234782002?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> I noticed there were two raisins released for 2009 in the Balenciaga color charts; one in f/w pre season collection and another in f/w main collection.
> 
> I could not tell if my 2009 Raisin City is from which of the two collections - please help.
> 
> Thank you very much!!!


That is a mistake in the charts. There is one f/w season and some bags come out earlier in the season than others. The color is the same though.


----------



## saira1214

JessicaZhu said:


> Please ID my bag!



The lighting is off so it is hard to tell whether it is sorbet or cyclamen


----------



## JessicaZhu

saira1214 said:


> The lighting is off so it is hard to tell whether it is sorbet or cyclamen



Here you go. Thx


----------



## dolali

saira1214 said:


> Do it come with any cards? The rag doesn't help with the year. Is there a pocket on the back of the mirror?



Seller told me there is no pocket on the bag of the mirror for this bag. So I guess this bag is post 2008. 

thank you saira1214!


----------



## dolali

dolali said:


> Seller told me there is no pocket on the bag of the mirror for this bag. So I guess this bag is post 2008.
> 
> thank you saira1214!




+++I meant on the back of the bag++++


----------



## lovemisa143

saira1214 said:


> Hi there, the bag is pretty faded so it is hard to tell. If the seller says it is from 08, then the bag is sapphire. However, the current color looks like 09 raisen.



Hi Saira1214!  I received the bag today and took more pictures of my own.
The bag is quite faded yes but I think the mirror shows the true original non faded color. With these new pictures I took, do you think this is a 08 sapphire or 09 raisin?
Thank you so so much! 

1, 





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## MulberryMonstar

Hi Experts,

Please let me know the year and exact color name for this bag.

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-PARIS-HANDBAG-PURPLE-MADE-IN-ITALY-/290933589212?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=bmwnwfiIkLq%252FEJrQJmqEdT%252F0hVc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks!


----------



## Maka2507

Does anybody know how can I find my post ?


----------



## Maka2507

How do I know if somebody replied to  my post ?


----------



## Maka2507

Hi everybody


----------



## saira1214

lovemisa143 said:


> Hi Saira1214!  I received the bag today and took more pictures of my own.
> The bag is quite faded yes but I think the mirror shows the true original non faded color. With these new pictures I took, do you think this is a 08 sapphire or 09 raisin?
> Thank you so so much!
> 
> 1,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.



Based on the mirror, I would say that it is 08 Sapphire. Congrats! It is gorgeous.


----------



## saira1214

JessicaZhu said:


> Here you go. Thx



With this limited picture, I think it is sorbet.


----------



## lovemisa143

lovemisa143 said:


> Hi Saira1214!  I received the bag today and took more pictures of my own.
> The bag is quite faded yes but I think the mirror shows the true  original non faded color. With these new pictures I took, do you think  this is a 08 sapphire or 09 raisin?
> Thank you so so much!
> 
> 1,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.






saira1214 said:


> Based on the mirror, I would say that it is 08 Sapphire. Congrats! It is gorgeous.




Hi Saira1214! Thank you so very much! Btw.. can you please tell me if the hardware is g21 or g12?  I do not know the difference yet.  

Thank you so much!


----------



## saira1214

lovemisa143 said:


> Hi Saira1214! Thank you so very much! Btw.. can you please tell me if the hardware is g21 or g12?  I do not know the difference yet.
> 
> Thank you so much!



It is G21.  G12 didn't start until f/w 2012.


----------



## MulberryMonstar

MulberryMonstar said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Please let me know the year and exact color name for this bag.
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...q%2FEJrQJmqEdT%2F0hVc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Saira1214 can you please help me and take a look at this bag...

Thanks


----------



## saira1214

MulberryMonstar said:


> Hi Saira1214 can you please help me and take a look at this bag...
> 
> Thanks



Sorry, I kept meaning to respond but I was having trouble with the color. I also think this is 08 Sapphire, but it has faded a bit. The style is a mid-day.


----------



## MulberryMonstar

saira1214 said:


> Sorry, I kept meaning to respond but I was having trouble with the color. I also think this is 08 Sapphire, but it has faded a bit. The style is a mid-day.



Hi thank you for your answer.  Do you think there is any chance it could be a 07 violet?


----------



## lovemisa143

saira1214 said:


> Based on the mirror, I would say that it is 08 Sapphire. Congrats! It is gorgeous.



Hi Saira1214,
Mulberrymonstar made a good point -- could my bag also be a 07 violet?

Thanks so much!


----------



## saira1214

lovemisa143 said:


> Hi Saira1214,
> Mulberrymonstar made a good point -- could my bag also be a 07 violet?
> 
> Thanks so much!



I'm sure yours is not based on the mirror.


----------



## saira1214

MulberryMonstar said:


> Hi thank you for your answer.  Do you think there is any chance it could be a 07 violet?



Like I said, it looks a bit faded in the photos. I can't tell , however if you have a photo of the back of the mirror, I can be sure.


----------



## lovemisa143

saira1214 said:


> I'm sure yours is not based on the mirror.



great! 08 sapphire is even better  

Thank you so much for your time saira1214


----------



## MulberryMonstar

saira1214 said:


> Like I said, it looks a bit faded in the photos. I can't tell , however if you have a photo of the back of the mirror, I can be sure.




Hi, The seller said she lost the mirror and the dust bag 

When I get the bag I will post the bag again with my own pictures and lets see if the color will show up better to confirm if it is 2008 sapphire 
Thanks


----------



## MAGJES

saira1214 said:


> Like I said, it looks a bit faded in the photos. I can't tell , however if you have a photo of the back of the mirror, I can be sure.





MulberryMonstar said:


> Hi, The seller said she lost the mirror and the dust bag
> 
> When I get the bag I will post the bag again with my own pictures and lets see if the color will show up better to confirm if it is 2008 sapphire
> Thanks



IMO this bag is '08 Sapphire.
I've had both '08 Sapphire and '07 Violet and this looks like the Sapphire Agneau leather.


----------



## Mooimooi

kizmit said:


> Oh, No--No worries!!  I've done the exact thing myself!  Just wanted you to get some help before the auction ended!!
> best of luck!!  :>


Nice bag


----------



## Glamcheer

Hi! I am new to the Bbag world and I was wondering if anyone knew where I could find the best selection of Bbags in San Francisco area.
I really want a beige but would I be able to find a good selection of new ones this time of year?
Also, how do I know what colors fade or have color transfer I need help w/ that

And do I NEED to treat my bags with nourishing cream? Will they be okay if I don't?

If I ask a SA to give me a bag in the back instead of on display will they be okay with that  or does that make me look bad?


----------



## nikip01

Please help me identify this color. I think it looks like Raisin? maybe?

Here's the link. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/26790-auth-...406?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d3e0564ce


----------



## *123*

saira1214 said:


> I still think it is nuage based on the photos. Atlantique is more blue with no purple.



 I agree that it looks more nuage than atlantique. Thanks saira1214 !


----------



## saira1214

nikip01 said:


> View attachment 2239109
> 
> 
> Please help me identify this color. I think it looks like Raisin? maybe?
> 
> Here's the link.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/26790-auth-...406?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d3e0564ce



I agree that it is raisin.


----------



## MAGJES

*123* said:


> I hope this helps  Thank you so much !



Most definitely Nuage.


----------



## vink

nikip01 said:


> View attachment 2239109
> 
> 
> Please help me identify this color. I think it looks like Raisin? maybe?
> 
> Here's the link.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/26790-auth-...406?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d3e0564ce



I'm on my phone so I can't make it too big, but I have a 09 raisin and this is too brown for the raisin.


----------



## saira1214

vink said:


> I'm on my phone so I can't make it too big, but I have a 09 raisin and this is too brown for the raisin.



I'm pretty sure that it is raisin since it has CGH.


----------



## vink

saira1214 said:


> I'm pretty sure that it is raisin since it has CGH.


 
Back on my computer. Yes.  I agree. Sorry for my mistake.


----------



## MulberryMonstar

Please help me identify the year and color name of this flat clutch. Seller says it is 2011 Praline but tag shows 2008... Is it the wrong tag?  Is there a Praline in 2008?

Thanks ladies!


----------



## paddlestick101

Hi ladies,
I just won this auction for this lovely Bal Weekender. Could you please help me identify: Color, Year, and G12 or 21 Rose Gold HW? Is it Gris Poivre G12? I'm no expert so I could be totally wrong, and I'd really like to know!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300926335689

Thanks for your help!


----------



## MulberryMonstar

saira1214 said:


> Sorry, I kept meaning to respond but I was having trouble with the color. I also think this is 08 Sapphire, but it has faded a bit. The style is a mid-day.






MAGJES said:


> IMO this bag is '08 Sapphire.
> I've had both '08 Sapphire and '07 Violet and this looks like the Sapphire Agneau leather.



Hi ladies! My bag arrived today! Can you have one last look at the color and confirm to me if you still think it is 08 Sapphire?
Thanks very much!




































Since the seller does not have the paper tags or mirror -- I took a picture of the inside leather lining of the outer zip pocket as I think that is the original color of the bag without fading just like how it should look on the back of the mirror.
Please let me know if you still think it is 08 Sapphire or another color.  Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## MAGJES

MulberryMonstar said:


> Please help me identify the year and color name of this flat clutch. Seller says it is 2011 Praline but tag shows 2008... Is it the wrong tag?  Is there a Praline in 2008?
> 
> Thanks ladies!



That's 2008 Sahara. ........AND they did not produce this style in 2011. It was discontinued by that time.  They only recently brought it back with smaller hardware. No way is it 2011.


----------



## saira1214

paddlestick101 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I just won this auction for this lovely Bal Weekender. Could you please help me identify: Color, Year, and G12 or 21 Rose Gold HW? Is it Gris Poivre G12? I'm no expert so I could be totally wrong, and I'd really like to know!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300926335689
> 
> Thanks for your help!



It is 2012 Gris poivre with G12 rose gold hardware.


----------



## saira1214

MulberryMonstar said:


> Hi ladies! My bag arrived today! Can you have one last look at the color and confirm to me if you still think it is 08 Sapphire?
> Thanks very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the seller does not have the paper tags or mirror -- I took a picture of the inside leather lining of the outer zip pocket as I think that is the original color of the bag without fading just like how it should look on the back of the mirror.
> Please let me know if you still think it is 08 Sapphire or another color.  Thanks so much ladies!



This is 08 sapphire.


----------



## saira1214

MulberryMonstar said:


> Please help me identify the year and color name of this flat clutch. Seller says it is 2011 Praline but tag shows 2008... Is it the wrong tag?  Is there a Praline in 2008?
> 
> Thanks ladies!



Praline was produced in 09 and 11. The tag indicates it is 08 Sahara. I agree that it can't be from 2011 since FCs with G21 weren't produced then.


----------



## paddlestick101

saira1214 said:


> It is 2012 Gris poivre with G12 rose gold hardware.



awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## MulberryMonstar

Hi There! 

Please help me identify the year and color of this flat clutch

The seller said it is AUBERGINE PURPLE 
I'm not sure if this is 04 eggplant 07 violet 08 sapphire or 09 raisin?
Many many thanks for your help! 

Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=271234896333&index=0&nav=WON&nid=32377570837&trxId=0


----------



## saira1214

MulberryMonstar said:


> Hi There!
> 
> Please help me identify the year and color of this flat clutch
> 
> The seller said it is AUBERGINE PURPLE
> I'm not sure if this is 04 eggplant 07 violet 08 sapphire or 09 raisin?
> Many many thanks for your help!
> 
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=271234896333&index=0&nav=WON&nid=32377570837&trxId=0


I think it is 07 violet.


----------



## MulberryMonstar

saira1214 said:


> I think it is 07 violet.



Thank you so so much!


----------



## *123*

MAGJES said:


> Most definitely Nuage.



Thank you !!


----------



## citychick

HI Everyone,
Any ideas on colour/year of this Day please? Thank you 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-Chevre-Day-Bag-Brown-Leather-Medium-Shoulder-Hobo-Purse-w-Mirror-995/300928384806?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D8905744580824309533%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D300928384806%26


----------



## saira1214

citychick said:


> HI Everyone,
> Any ideas on colour/year of this Day please? Thank you
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...533&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=300928384806&



The link doesn't work anymore.


----------



## kemilia

saira1214 said:


> The link doesn't work anymore.


 
I just tried and the link is now working so maybe a knowledgeable Bal expert can figure out the color.


----------



## citychick

saira1214 said:


> The link doesn't work anymore.


Here it is again 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...rk=1&sd=300928384806&&clk_rvr_id=498223531241


----------



## saira1214

citychick said:


> Here it is again
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...rk=1&sd=300928384806&&clk_rvr_id=498223531241


For some reason the link wasn't working on my phone. I am at my computer now and the link works. It is 2007 Sienna.


----------



## citychick

saira1214 said:


> For some reason the link wasn't working on my phone. I am at my computer now and the link works. It is 2007 Sienna.


Thanks so much :urock:


----------



## saira1214

kemilia said:


> I just tried and the link is now working *so maybe a knowledgeable Bal expert can figure out the color.*


???. Not sure what you mean by this.


----------



## kizmit

Hi ladies,
is this dark night--it fits for the year the seller says it was purchased.
thanks!!


----------



## BPC

Looks like my 2011 Anthracite Velo.


----------



## kizmit

BPC said:


> Looks like my 2011 Anthracite Velo.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## vicktoria

hi ladies! saw this balenciaga from a thrift shop, selling for around $30...wondering what balenciaga it is and more importantly if it's authentic...


----------



## schouxy

hi everyone , can someone pls help me to see which color does it called? I heard that this only been sold in Japan, is it hard to get? I want it so badly but never saw a patent leather balenciaga before!


----------



## squisheepanda

Hi girls, can anyone help me identify the year the color of this balenciaga? TIA!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...shoulder-bag-castanapurple-0972-/251302464153


----------



## saira1214

schouxy said:


> View attachment 2250537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi everyone , can someone pls help me to see which color does it called? I heard that this only been sold in Japan, is it hard to get? I want it so badly but never saw a patent leather balenciaga before!



I've never even this style and combo before.


----------



## saira1214

squisheepanda said:


> Hi girls, can anyone help me identify the year the color of this balenciaga? TIA!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...shoulder-bag-castanapurple-0972-/251302464153



I think this is glycine. Though the color looks off in the photos.


----------



## squisheepanda

saira1214 said:


> I think this is glycine. Though the color looks off in the photos.



hum.. weird, i thought glycine didn't come in covered hardware?


----------



## saira1214

squisheepanda said:


> hum.. weird, i thought glycine didn't come in covered hardware?



Maybe get better photos? The lighting is making it hard for me to ID. They call it purple/castagna is the listing which is puzzling.


----------



## saira1214

squisheepanda said:


> hum.. weird, i thought glycine didn't come in covered hardware?



ETA: I'm on my desktop versus phone and realize that it is 2011 Parme.


----------



## squisheepanda

saira1214 said:


> ETA: I'm on my desktop versus phone and realize that it is 2011 Parme.



Oh wow, now that you mentioned it, I guess I can kind of see how it's Parme. The lighting is definitely a bit weird in the photos. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## jojojojojo

Hi! Does anyone know what model this bag is?


----------



## saira1214

jojojojojo said:


> Hi! Does anyone know what model this bag is?
> View attachment 2254550


If I remember correctly it is called the Metro.


----------



## MAGJES

vicktoria said:


> hi ladies! saw this balenciaga from a thrift shop, selling for around $30...wondering what balenciaga it is and more importantly if it's authentic...



Not authentic.  The $30 price tag is a huge red flag as well!


----------



## nicoleadrianna

Hi experts! Is this Pourpre/poupre? I never remember how to spell it! Thanks!!


----------



## Jira

nicoleadrianna said:


> Hi experts! Is this Pourpre/poupre? I never remember how to spell it! Thanks!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2254875
> View attachment 2254876
> View attachment 2254878



Yes, it's Pourpre.


----------



## vivapea

wow! It is soooooooo classic!!!! luv it!!!!


----------



## dianahuang

Dear experts, I just adopting my friend's balenciaga first from 2010 with excellent condition and please help me identify the color. TIA


----------



## saira1214

dianahuang said:


> Dear experts, I just adopting my friend's balenciaga first from 2010 with excellent condition and please help me identify the color. TIA
> View attachment 2259045
> 
> View attachment 2259046
> 
> View attachment 2259047



2010 Pivione


----------



## dianahuang

saira1214 said:


> 2010 Pivione



Thanks darling


----------



## dmh

I just bought this Baleciaga. Is it really a Balenciaga 2002 goatskin first as the seller states? It says olive for the color, is that what the color is really called? I would appreciate any info on the bag from my fellow Balenciaga fans!  Thank you much! DMH

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221255340126?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## saira1214

dmh said:


> I just bought this Baleciaga. Is it really a Balenciaga 2002 goatskin first as the seller states? It says olive for the color, is that what the color is really called? I would appreciate any info on the bag from my fellow Balenciaga fans!  Thank you much! DMH
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221255340126?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



It is 2002 olive brown flat brass first. If you are asking about authenticity, you have to ask in the "authenticate this Balenciaga" thread.


----------



## dmh

saira1214 said:


> It is 2002 olive brown flat brass first. If you are asking about authenticity, you have to ask in the "authenticate this Balenciaga" thread.


Olive brown!  Thank you very much & have a happy day!  DMH


----------



## lovemisa143

Hi Ladies!


I've bought this Black Balenciaga Wallet that comes without tags or box ect...

Do you have any idea what year this wallet could be?  Also is this the g12 rose gold hardware or g21 rose gold hardware?

Thank you!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/261250924019?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## bmichelle

Hi there..new to this forum but have a few questions. What kind of bag is this & value of it..found it at thrift store loved it but was told it could be real. Opinions please and thank you


----------



## petraaaa

*Authentic BALENCIAGA Twiggy Editor's motorcycle handbag Anthracite leather bag*



Is this bag authentic?? Authentic BALENCIAGA Twiggy Editor's motorcycle handbag Anthracite leather bag


----------



## petraaaa

petraaaa said:


> *Authentic BALENCIAGA Twiggy Editor's motorcycle handbag Anthracite leather bag*
> 
> 
> 
> Is this bag authentic?? Authentic BALENCIAGA Twiggy Editor's motorcycle handbag Anthracite leather bag


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111120024562?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## sfsf

i recently bought a giant 12 gold hardware mini city but i'm not sure if it's gris tarmac or anthracite but the seller told me it's gris tarmac but it seems to be darker than the gris tarmac i've seen before. so ladies, i hope you can help me identify this color 

here are the photos i've taken tonight. TIA!


----------



## saira1214

sfsf said:


> i recently bought a giant 12 gold hardware mini city but i'm not sure if it's gris tarmac or anthracite but the seller told me it's gris tarmac but it seems to be darker than the gris tarmac i've seen before. so ladies, i hope you can help me identify this color
> 
> here are the photos i've taken tonight. TIA!



This is Anthra based on the tag and the photo.


----------



## saira1214

petraaaa said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111120024562?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649





petraaaa said:


> *Authentic BALENCIAGA Twiggy Editor's motorcycle handbag Anthracite leather bag*
> 
> 
> 
> Is this bag authentic?? Authentic BALENCIAGA Twiggy Editor's motorcycle handbag Anthracite leather bag





bmichelle said:


> Hi there..new to this forum but have a few questions. What kind of bag is this & value of it..found it at thrift store loved it but was told it could be real. Opinions please and thank you



Please ask your questions regarding authenticity here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-787207.html


----------



## sfsf

saira1214 said:


> This is Anthra based on the tag and the photo.




thank you so much!!!


----------



## saira1214

lovemisa143 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> 
> I've bought this Black Balenciaga Wallet that comes without tags or box ect...
> 
> Do you have any idea what year this wallet could be?  Also is this the g12 rose gold hardware or g21 rose gold hardware?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261250924019?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



Rose gold was introduced in 2010 and discontinued this past season, since black is a classic color and produced every season, it is hard to tell what exact year it is, but that narrows it down. With wallets and accessories, G21 was never used.


----------



## lovemisa143

saira1214 said:


> Rose gold was introduced in 2010 and discontinued this past season, since black is a classic color and produced every season, it is hard to tell what exact year it is, but that narrows it down. With wallets and accessories, G21 was never used.



Thank you for your response!  So would this hardware be rose gold G12 then?  I thought g12 (mini giant) only got introduced in 2012?  I have a money wallet from f/w 2009 that has the same looking hardware but in silver... would that be g12 as well?  Does that mean with wallets and accessories they used G12 as their Giant hardware?  I love learning about Balenciagas!


----------



## saira1214

lovemisa143 said:


> Thank you for your response!  So would this hardware be rose gold G12 then?  I thought g12 (mini giant) only got introduced in 2012?  I have a money wallet from f/w 2009 that has the same looking hardware but in silver... would that be g12 as well?  Does that mean with wallets and accessories they used G12 as their Giant hardware?  I love learning about Balenciagas!



This is G12. G12 was introduced on bags in 2012. It has always been used on accessories, etc due to their small size.  Your other wallet has the same hardware.


----------



## lovemisa143

saira1214 said:


> Rose gold was introduced in 2010 and discontinued this past season, since black is a classic color and produced every season, it is hard to tell what exact year it is, but that narrows it down. With wallets and accessories, G21 was never used.



Hi
I noticed the serial number heat stamp has the letter K in it.  

Does this mean it is from 2012?

Serial Number: *253053.1000.K.2091*

Thank you


----------



## PurseAddict79

Hi all... wondering if you can help me identify this bag. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...285?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d536745d

The listing says it's a Velo but I do not believe that to be the case as it doesn't have a strap and it's also not the same shape as the Velos that I have seen. Is this a Brief? Or perhaps a Giant Mid Day? 

I'm new to Bal... I mean, I'm new to being in the market for one. I have always admired from afar 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## saira1214

lovemisa143 said:


> Hi
> I noticed the serial number heat stamp has the letter K in it.
> 
> Does this mean it is from 2012?
> 
> Serial Number: *253053.1000.K.2091*
> 
> Thank you



I forgot that the newer bags/accessories have letter designations on them. If it has a K then it is 2012.


----------



## saira1214

PurseAddict79 said:


> Hi all... wondering if you can help me identify this bag.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...285?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d536745d
> 
> The listing says it's a Velo but I do not believe that to be the case as it doesn't have a strap and it's also not the same shape as the Velos that I have seen. Is this a Brief? Or perhaps a Giant Mid Day?
> 
> I'm new to Bal... I mean, I'm new to being in the market for one. I have always admired from afar
> 
> Thanks in advance!



It is a brief.


----------



## hvnlan

really!


----------



## Africadunn1

Dark Chocolate, it's gorgeous!


----------



## nrr_md

Hi ladies. Could someone please help me identify the color of this bag, the type of leather (is it Lambskin or goatskin) and what year has it been produced? Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

nrr_md said:


> Hi ladies. Could someone please help me identify the color of this bag, the type of leather (is it Lambskin or goatskin) and what year has it been produced? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2271090
> 
> 
> View attachment 2271092
> 
> 
> View attachment 2271093



It is 2007 Cafe and the leather is chevre. I hope that helps.


----------



## nrr_md

saira1214 said:


> It is 2007 Cafe and the leather is chevre. I hope that helps.



Thank you saira! 
I thought it is charbon or truffle. 
I bought this bag yesterday and has yet to receive it. May I please ask, is cafe a nice brown color? 
Thanks!


----------



## vink

nrr_md said:


> Thank you saira!
> I thought it is charbon or truffle.
> I bought this bag yesterday and has yet to receive it. May I please ask, is cafe a nice brown color?
> Thanks!



It's a Great brown! Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## nrr_md

vink said:


> It's a Great brown! Congrats on your new bag!



Thank you!


----------



## neofight

Hi all. Please help me identify the color and style of this bag. I got it from my cousin, who reputedly owns a lot of Bbags! I've never owned a Balenciaga bag before, so I'll count this as my first from hand-me-down, and I'd really like to know the bag description. No paper tag. Only have the bag on its own! >_<

Much thanks and love to those who can help! 

These are the raw, unedited shots I've taken for your reference:


----------



## schouxy

saira1214 said:


> I've never even this style and combo before.



Hi saira, thanks for your reply. I didn't get it at last since I haven't seen this before either. Even if this is a limited edition people would think i m wearing something fake. However that pink is adorable!


----------



## saira1214

neofight said:


> Hi all. Please help me identify the color and style of this bag. I got it from my cousin, who reputedly owns a lot of Bbags! I've never owned a Balenciaga bag before, so I'll count this as my first from hand-me-down, and I'd really like to know the bag description. No paper tag. Only have the bag on its own! >_<
> 
> Much thanks and love to those who can help!
> 
> These are the raw, unedited shots I've taken for your reference:


Can you post a picture of the silver tag inside?


----------



## brunettetiger

There were two 'Anthra' GGH Cities to choose from and I chose this one because I liked the leather texture (reminded me of 07 plomb).  I thought I was buying fall Anthra? (tag is 2013 1 (spring?) but I think I may have bought Gris Tarmac???  I didn't remember if Gris Tarmac even came with Gold?  Was Anthra GGH offered in both Spring and Fall?  

Anyone know for sure the color of my bag?  Need some experts to chime in!!!


----------



## brunettetiger

Here is mystery bag on left; 2007 Anthra GGH Day on the right


----------



## saira1214

It's Anthra.


----------



## neofight

Hi sure. The silver tag looks like this.


----------



## brunettetiger

Thanks Saira!


----------



## Jira

schouxy said:


> View attachment 2250537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi everyone , can someone pls help me to see which color does it called? I heard that this only been sold in Japan, is it hard to get? I want it so badly but never saw a patent leather balenciaga before!



Please post a picture of the inside tag -- that will help us narrow it down.


----------



## Jira

neofight said:


> Hi all. Please help me identify the color and style of this bag. I got it from my cousin, who reputedly owns a lot of Bbags! I've never owned a Balenciaga bag before, so I'll count this as my first from hand-me-down, and I'd really like to know the bag description. No paper tag. Only have the bag on its own! >_<
> 
> Much thanks and love to those who can help!
> 
> These are the raw, unedited shots I've taken for your reference:



This is fake.


----------



## MAGJES

nrr_md said:


> Hi ladies. Could someone please help me identify the color of this bag, the type of leather (is it Lambskin or goatskin) and what year has it been produced? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2271090
> 
> 
> View attachment 2271092
> 
> 
> View attachment 2271093





saira1214 said:


> It is 2007 Cafe and the leather is chevre. I hope that helps.



Could this be 07 Truffle. ....or is Truffle lighter?  I thought Cafe was quite dark and this looks like a Truffle I used to own.


----------



## saira1214

MAGJES said:


> Could this be 07 Truffle. ....or is Truffle lighter?  I thought Cafe was quite dark and this looks like a Truffle I used to own.



I don't think truffle is this dark, that's why I said cafe.


----------



## saira1214

Jira said:


> This is fake.



Those are my thoughts as well.


----------



## neofight

Hi folks. Viewing in web mode now, and realized the pic of the silver tag I uploaded didnt show up at all. *mad* 

Ok, here is the tag.






Thanks for looking. Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## XCCX

Please ID


----------



## saira1214

xactreality said:


> Please ID



Tempete


----------



## XCCX

saira1214 said:


> Tempete



Thanks alot for the reply.. Are you sure?  I mean this looks lighter and more blue than tempete.,


----------



## XCCX

saira1214 said:


> Tempete



Also please ID this one..


----------



## saira1214

xactreality said:


> Thanks alot for the reply.. Are you sure?  I mean this looks lighter and more blue than tempete.,


Based on that one grainy photo, that it what I believe it to be. If you have seen it IRL and believe differently, by all means...


----------



## saira1214

xactreality said:


> Also please ID this one..


Ardoise or Nuage. It's hard to tell, but I think Nuage.


----------



## neofight

Hi... did anyone miss out this? Kindly help


----------



## stylistamie

fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/13260_10151801123298408_890862528_n.jpg

Hi! Help me identify this Balenciaga bag! Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

neofight said:


> Hi... did anyone miss out this? Kindly help



It was answered a page back and we suspect it is fake.


----------



## saira1214

stylistamie said:


> fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/13260_10151801123298408_890862528_n.jpg
> 
> Hi! Help me identify this Balenciaga bag! Thanks!



Ardoise RGGH City


----------



## MAGJES

xactreality said:


> Please ID





saira1214 said:


> Tempete





xactreality said:


> Thanks alot for the reply.. Are you sure?  I mean this looks lighter and more blue than tempete.,



I also agree that this bag is *Tempete.* I've owned (4) different Tempete bags in my handbag career and they were _blue_ just like this. Tempete is not dark - it's a very medium Blue with only a hint of grey.


----------



## MAGJES

I don't think this looks like 2012 Lagon but _what color is it_?  I've been out of the loop with the later colors. I "think" I can make out  *2013* on the date tag?   I have a Lagon RH Work and it is much much darker than this picture.   I've looked at all the Bal reference threads and can't find this color.   Did Lagon even come in this Mini style....I didn't think so....

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BRAND-NEW-Balenciaga-Mini-City-Lagon/120729333


----------



## saira1214

MAGJES said:


> I also agree that this bag is *Tempete.* I've owned (4) different Tempete bags in my handbag career and they were _blue_ just like this. Tempete is not dark - it's a very medium Blue with only a hint of grey.



Thanks, A!


----------



## saira1214

MAGJES said:


> I don't think this looks like 2012 Lagon but _what color is it_?  I've been out of the loop with the later colors. I "think" I can make out  *2013* on the date tag?   I have a Lagon RH Work and it is much much darker than this picture.   I've looked at all the Bal reference threads and can't find this color.   Did Lagon even come in this Mini style....I didn't think so....
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BRAND-NEW-Balenciaga-Mini-City-Lagon/120729333



I agree, this definitely is not Lagon.  The tag says 2013 1 which would be s/s and is Blue Tropical. It looks like Cyclade in these photos though.


----------



## Newbiehere

Hello everyone,

I recently bought two Bal bags. One from eBay and one from a Bal boutique. The one from eBay didn't come with tags or cards. The leather feels complete opposite on each bag, the one from eBay is thick and smooth with minimal distressing. The other one from the boutique is soft and wrinkly. I authenticated the eBay bag here, but still needed some assurance please. Can you pls tell me what year this bag is from? Also, do Bal bags have smooth and thick leather like this? The seller was clueless, kept saying it's been a long time and she doesnt remember the year she bought the bag. I am worried this bag might be a real good fake

All your help will be greatly appreciated!!

Thank you all


----------



## stylistamie

saira1214 said:


> Ardoise RGGH City



Thank you! The seller didn't know the exact name so thanks


----------



## chinkyminx

Hi there. I got this hip bag for a steal at Nordstrom Rack but the lovely ladies there could not tell me what colour or year. Was hoping I could get some help here. The small serial number didn't photograph well with my unsteady hands. The 4 digit serial number on the right reads 7201. Thanks!


----------



## chiori

chinkyminx said:


> Hi there. I got this hip bag for a steal at Nordstrom Rack but the lovely ladies there could not tell me what colour or year. Was hoping I could get some help here. The small serial number didn't photograph well with my unsteady hands. The 4 digit serial number on the right reads 7201. Thanks!


What's the front of the tag say?


----------



## saira1214

chinkyminx said:


> Hi there. I got this hip bag for a steal at Nordstrom Rack but the lovely ladies there could not tell me what colour or year. Was hoping I could get some help here. The small serial number didn't photograph well with my unsteady hands. The 4 digit serial number on the right reads 7201. Thanks!



The tag doesn't usually help identify the bag. From the looks of it, it is probably curry. Is there a letter on the back of the tag!


----------



## chinkyminx

saira1214 said:


> The tag doesn't usually help identify the bag. From the looks of it, it is probably curry. Is there a letter on the back of the tag!


The tag is all leather, just says balenciaga dot paris like all b bags. Although this bag has RH, it doesn't have a metal plate sewn on like the City with more numbers and a letter indicating the year. I got it in Jan or Feb. Asked why it was on sale and they said it's past season so I kinda assumed it's curry from FW2012. Might be a Mimosa too but that's many seasons past.


----------



## saira1214

chinkyminx said:


> The tag is all leather, just says balenciaga dot paris like all b bags. Although this bag has RH, it doesn't have a metal plate sewn on like the City with more numbers and a letter indicating the year. I got it in Jan or Feb. Asked why it was on sale and they said it's past season so I kinda assumed it's curry from FW2012. Might be a Mimosa too but that's many seasons past.



Only the city, weekender and work RH bags have the silver tag. Sometimes there is a letter on the back of the tag of the newer bags, just not sure about the hip. It looks like curry to me, but that is s/s 2013. Mangue is from f/w 2012 and has an orange tinge. Mimosa is probably a bit old to be at NR and I think the strap attaches with a clip, but you never know. Did it come with a white card with the season year and number?


----------



## saira1214

Newbiehere said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I recently bought two Bal bags. One from eBay and one from a Bal boutique. The one from eBay didn't come with tags or cards. The leather feels complete opposite on each bag, the one from eBay is thick and smooth with minimal distressing. The other one from the boutique is soft and wrinkly. I authenticated the eBay bag here, but still needed some assurance please. Can you pls tell me what year this bag is from? Also, do Bal bags have smooth and thick leather like this? The seller was clueless, kept saying it's been a long time and she doesnt remember the year she bought the bag. I am worried this bag might be a real good fake
> 
> All your help will be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Thank you all



It's is hard to ID black bags since they are made every season. The gold on the bag looks a bit lighter which means it is from 2011 or later. In terms of authenticity, your best bet is in the authenticate this thread. If they gave it the thumbs up, I'm sure it is fine. The leather on these bags can vary from thick to thin, distressed and smooth. That's the thing about these bags, there is something for everyone.


----------



## Newbiehere

saira1214 said:


> It's is hard to ID black bags since they are made every season. The gold on the bag looks a bit lighter which means it is from 2011 or later. In terms of authenticity, your best bet is in the authenticate this thread. If they gave it the thumbs up, I'm sure it is fine. The leather on these bags can vary from thick to thin, distressed and smooth. That's the thing about these bags, there is something for everyone.



Oh thanks!! I will be able to enjoy it now


----------



## chinkyminx

saira1214 said:


> Only the city, weekender and work RH bags have the silver tag. Sometimes there is a letter on the back of the tag of the newer bags, just not sure about the hip. It looks like curry to me, but that is s/s 2013. Mangue is from f/w 2012 and has an orange tinge. Mimosa is probably a bit old to be at NR and I think the strap attaches with a clip, but you never know. Did it come with a white card with the season year and number?


That's the thing. It came with all the cards and the leather swatch except the crucial one telling me which year. It's definitely not Mangue as my sister has a City and I compared it with hers.My hip bag does have a dog leash clip at the end of the single continuous strap. I just realised that all the new hip bags don't have the clip and now comes with an adjustable strap.


----------



## saira1214

chinkyminx said:


> That's the thing. It came with all the cards and the leather swatch except the crucial one telling me which year. It's definitely not Mangue as my sister has a City and I compared it with hers.My hip bag does have a dog leash clip at the end of the single continuous strap. I just realised that all the new hip bags don't have the clip and now comes with an adjustable strap.



It's probably Mimosa then.


----------



## cutiek1t

Hi ladies,

Can anyone tell me what yr and what kind of pink is this bag? I try to look in the pink family and yr but came up empty handed. It is more pink  or red. Any picture would greatly appreciate. Thank you


----------



## uadjit

I had a rose thulian city from 2012. It is a very pinkish red. Like the inside of a watermelon. Here's a pic I took of the city on a dark red blanket so you can see how it is very pink in comparison:


----------



## BPC

Inside of a watermelon is great description.

Here's my RT M/U clutch next to my Coquelicot PT


----------



## cutiek1t

uadjit said:


> I had a rose thulian city from 2012. It is a very pinkish red. Like the inside of a watermelon. Here's a pic I took of the city on a dark red blanket so you can see how it is very pink in comparison:


Thank you, I love it ! Will have to wait till next week for my.


----------



## cutiek1t

BPC said:


> Inside of a watermelon is great description.
> 
> Here's my RT M/U clutch next to my Coquelicot PT


Thank you! Side by side really help and I love the color.


----------



## farrahmelanie

Hi Ladies,

I know this is a a lot to ask since the auction is ending within the hour... could someone weigh in over here? 

seller: ur_boring

item number:181183571319

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/181183571319?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

looks like 05 chocolate to me....
please tell me if I'm mistaken....

TIA


----------



## uadjit

cutiek1t said:


> Thank you, I love it ! Will have to wait till next week for my.



You're welcome. Hope you love it!


----------



## greenbottleblue

Hello all!  First post -- though I've been a lurker for a while...

Can anyone identify this stunner of a city for me?  Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281144517996?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## lovemisa143

Hi ladies!


 Can you help me identify the year and color name of this Envelope Clutch GSH!   ?  Thank you so much!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Orange-Leather-GH-Envelope-Clutch-/390632363381


----------



## Jira

farrahmelanie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I know this is a a lot to ask since the auction is ending within the hour... could someone weigh in over here?
> 
> seller: ur_boring
> 
> item number:181183571319
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/181183571319?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> looks like 05 chocolate to me....
> please tell me if I'm mistaken....
> 
> TIA



It is indeed 2005 Chocolate.


----------



## Jira

greenbottleblue said:


> Hello all!  First post -- though I've been a lurker for a while...
> 
> Can anyone identify this stunner of a city for me?  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281144517996?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



2009 Pourpre Smock bag.


----------



## Jira

lovemisa143 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> 
> Can you help me identify the year and color name of this Envelope Clutch GSH!   ?  Thank you so much!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Orange-Leather-GH-Envelope-Clutch-/390632363381



2009 Mandarine.


----------



## krisanti

Bought this RH City in Spring 2011 with name Champagne from HG bags but I never seen in this forum someone else who has the same colour Champagne. It's powder green yellowish almost white yellow with very light green tone.

:help:


----------



## dmh

Balenciaga fans!! I just bought this Balenciaga bag. Please help me identify the style! I am having a hard time finding the style & color name. Thank you soooo much!! DMH


http://www.ebay.com/itm/161078609349?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## veneti

hi, can you please help with this city? is it lamb or goat? and is the color bubblegum? thanks so much!! 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/400544445868?...84.m1423.l2649


----------



## saira1214

krisanti said:


> Bought this RH City in Spring 2011 with name Champagne from HG bags but I never seen in this forum someone else who has the same colour Champagne. It's powder green yellowish almost white yellow with very light green tone.
> 
> :help:


It looks like and sounds like Champagne to me. Why don't you post a picture of the silver tag inside to be sure.


----------



## saira1214

veneti said:


> hi, can you please help with this city? is it lamb or goat? and is the color bubblegum? thanks so much!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/400544445868?...84.m1423.l2649


This bag is agneu, but I am not sure if it is 08 bubblegum. It kind of looks like 2011 grenadine or 2010 pivione to me as well.


----------



## saira1214

dmh said:


> Balenciaga fans!! I just bought this Balenciaga bag. Please help me identify the style! I am having a hard time finding the style & color name. Thank you soooo much!! DMH
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161078609349?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


The lighting is weird, but it looks like Parme and is a giant covered hardware city.


----------



## dmh

saira1214 said:


> the lighting is weird, but it looks like parme and is a giant covered hardware city.


thank you! Have a great day!!


----------



## MAGJES

dmh said:


> Balenciaga fans!! I just bought this Balenciaga bag. Please help me identify the style! I am having a hard time finding the style & color name. Thank you soooo much!! DMH
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161078609349?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649




IMO this is well used Balenciaga 2010* Bois de Rose* Giant Covered City.


----------



## saira1214

MAGJES said:


> IMO this is well used Balenciaga 2010* Bois de Rose* Giant Covered City.



It could be that as well. The lighting is throwing it off, but I can see BDR in the second photo.


----------



## MAGJES

saira1214 said:


> It could be that as well. The lighting is throwing it off, but I can see BDR in the second photo.



I owned a hard to photograph Bois de Rose CGH bag at one time and the photos came out fleshy like this one so I thought I would throw the suggestion out there. Also I can't remember if they still produced CGH bags when Parme came out.


----------



## greenbottleblue

Jira said:


> 2009 Pourpre Smock bag.




Thanks!


----------



## dmh

MAGJES said:


> IMO this is well used Balenciaga 2010* Bois de Rose* Giant Covered City.


  Thank you so very much!!!!!!!


----------



## paddlestick101

Can you help me identify this bag? Authenticators don't recognize it, and i can't find it in the color reference section, so it'd help to at least know that someone else has seen it before....
thank you!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111134958163?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## XCCX

Please identify..


----------



## nrr_md

Hi! Can somebody please help identify what color and year of production of this red bowling bag? Thank you


----------



## saira1214

paddlestick101 said:


> Can you help me identify this bag? Authenticators don't recognize it, and i can't find it in the color reference section, so it'd help to at least know that someone else has seen it before....
> thank you!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111134958163?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648



I believe this is from 07 and is a limited edition bag with the gunmetal hardware.


----------



## saira1214

xactreality said:


> Please identify..



2012 Blue Indigo envelope


----------



## FASHION ChALET

What color is the Balenciaga RH Classic City?









Thanks in advance!


----------



## saira1214

FASHION ChALET said:


> What color is the Balenciaga RH Classic City?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I think it is 05 Sky blue


----------



## saira1214

nrr_md said:


> Hi! Can somebody please help identify what color and year of production of this red bowling bag? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 2286303
> 
> View attachment 2286304
> 
> View attachment 2286305
> 
> View attachment 2286306



Maybe a 08 Coral bowling bag. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

saira1214 said:


> I think it is 05 Sky blue



Thanks. Not Maldives?


----------



## saira1214

FASHION ChALET said:


> Thanks. Not Maldives?


  I don't think so. In these pics it is hard to tell but I have seen her carry this bag before and it is 05 Sky Blue.


----------



## summer melody

Hello, ladies! Could you please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you so much in advance! (:
 Name: Authentic Balenciaga 2012 Giant 12 City Black and Silver
 Seller ID: keonza
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/251314559667?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## FASHION ChALET

saira1214 said:


> I don't think so. In these pics it is hard to tell but I have seen her carry this bag before and it is 05 Sky Blue.



Thank you


----------



## saira1214

summer melody said:


> Hello, ladies! Could you please help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you so much in advance! (:
> Name: Authentic Balenciaga 2012 Giant 12 City Black and Silver
> Seller ID: keonza
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251314559667?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


Please post your questions about authenticity here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-use-format-post-787207-495.html#post25128626


----------



## krisanti

saira1214 said:


> It looks like and sounds like Champagne to me. Why don't you post a picture of the silver tag inside to be sure.



Thanks. I'll take pic. of the silver tag inside later. I'm on vacation now


----------



## paddlestick101

saira1214 said:


> I believe this is from 07 and is a limited edition bag with the gunmetal hardware.



oh thank you so much!!! i really appreciate the help!


----------



## XCCX

please ID


----------



## eyeonprize

Hi please help me identify this...

I'm sure it's in Chevre leather


----------



## Jira

eyeonprize said:


> Hi please help me identify this...
> 
> I'm sure it's in Chevre leather



2006 Ink City, chevre leather.


----------



## eyeonprize

Jira said:


> 2006 Ink City, chevre leather.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## amandasun88

Can someone tell me if this is the outremer color? To my knowledge, outremer bags were made mostly in 2010. The tag on this listing says 2011, so I'm not sure.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281149562445?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## eyeonprize

Hi please help me identify this velo....

It looks gray with blue/green undertones. Sealants look teal - blue/green


----------



## sofiee1

*Hello, Can you please tell me if this balenciaga city bag is authentic ?thanks a lot*


----------



## FASHION ChALET

sofiee1 said:


> *Hello, Can you please tell me if this balenciaga city bag is authentic ?thanks a lot*



Seems to be.


----------



## Stylishbag

Hi! I just bought this green balenciaga twiggy bag. I have no idea what year it is or what color. Pls help!


----------



## saira1214

eyeonprize said:


> Hi please help me identify this velo....
> 
> It looks gray with blue/green undertones. Sealants look teal - blue/green



Canard


----------



## saira1214

sofiee1 said:


> *Hello, Can you please tell me if this balenciaga city bag is authentic ?thanks a lot*



Please post your questions about authenticity here: Authenticate This BALENCIAGA >> Please read the rules & use the format in post #1


----------



## saira1214

amandasun88 said:


> Can someone tell me if this is the outremer color? To my knowledge, outremer bags were made mostly in 2010. The tag on this listing says 2011, so I'm not sure.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281149562445?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



It is a limited edition lizard embossed bag that came in castagna, fluorescent orange, pink, black, lilac, and this blue. I do not know if this is technically called outremer.


----------



## eyeonprize

saira1214 said:


> Canard



thank you so much


----------



## evichka

Hi ladies!


Can you help me identify the year and color name of this vitage bag ?
the color is nude pink and on the back of label  write "made in spain"
I think it's from 70's but not sure for model name and year ....
Thank you so much!!


----------



## rainneday

I do not have any pics because I saw this bag today in a consignment shop & was unable to snap some. It was the size and shape of a City, but had a seam along the bottom of the bag, it was a deep, dark reddish brown color. Does anyone know what style this might be? Going to look at the reference library, but it seemed very old... ETA it looked a lot like the Box style, but it had only one seam, and right down the middle of the bottom. Maybe it was a fake. If I go back I will ask about it.


----------



## flimlim

Hi all - 

I am very new to the Balenciaga world so I don't know what is real/fake. This is at a local thrift shop window sale. Can anyone let me know if this is real or fake, and what model it is? Thanks!


----------



## iragirl

IMO, the leather, stitches and the giant gold hardware of that balen part time look authentic in the picture.. Do check the serial number inside the bag also..


----------



## saira1214

evichka said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> 
> Can you help me identify the year and color name of this vitage bag ?
> the color is nude pink and on the back of label  write "made in spain"
> I think it's from 70's but not sure for model name and year ....
> Thank you so much!!



I've never seen this style. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## saira1214

flimlim said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I am very new to the Balenciaga world so I don't know what is real/fake. This is at a local thrift shop window sale. Can anyone let me know if this is real or fake, and what model it is? Thanks!





iragirl said:


> IMO, the leather, stitches and the giant gold hardware of that balen part time look authentic in the picture.. Do check the serial number inside the bag also..



Please ask authenticity questions here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-use-format-post-787207-495.html#post25128626. This thread is for IDing purposes only. You will likely need more photos.



rainneday said:


> I do not have any pics because I saw this bag today in a consignment shop & was unable to snap some. It was the size and shape of a City, but had a seam along the bottom of the bag, it was a deep, dark reddish brown color. Does anyone know what style this might be? Going to look at the reference library, but it seemed very old... ETA it looked a lot like the Box style, but it had only one seam, and right down the middle of the bottom. Maybe it was a fake. If I go back I will ask about it.


Cassis Town?


----------



## saira1214

Stylishbag said:


> Hi! I just bought this green balenciaga twiggy bag. I have no idea what year it is or what color. Pls help!



I think it is 06 Emerald.


----------



## rainneday

saira1214 said:


> Cassis Town?


 Does the Town have only 1 seam across the bottom? Maybe that was it.


----------



## saira1214

rainneday said:


> Does the Town have only 1 seam across the bottom? Maybe that was it.



I'm not sure what you mean by seam across the bottom, but here is a photo of the town.


----------



## lvsweetness

what shade of blue is this?? thanks in advance

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## govizslas

can someone help me identify the color of this bag? seller says it was purchased in june 2012 from barneys. i'm hoping it's dark night. please let me know 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281151611387?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## XCCX

Please ID


----------



## rainneday

saira1214 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by seam across the bottom, but here is a photo of the town.


 Hmm that isn't it, so strange. Like on my City, there is a panel on the bottom which means there are 2 seams, but this bag had only 1 seam where the leather met in the middle of the underside of the bag. I am guessing now, it was fake. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## tanya78

Hi all. Please help me identify this bag. I haven't got this bag yet but I have been dreaming about it for a long time. Thank you very much.

http://www.avito.ru/krasnodar/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/balenciaga_sumka_original_novaya_181290868


----------



## saira1214

lvsweetness said:


> what shade of blue is this?? thanks in advance
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



2008 Electric Blue


----------



## saira1214

xactreality said:


> Please ID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 09 Galet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 Blue Tropical



13 Blue acier or ciel. (the names are interchangable).

I owe you a PM, but I think you already made your decision, right?


----------



## XCCX

saira1214 said:


> 13 Blue acier or ciel. (the names are interchangable).
> 
> I owe you a PM, but I think you already made your decision, right?



Yea I did as I went for the rose blush city instead.. And this was it for the silver hardware bal..
Now I am looking for my last piece (hopefully) and want it with gold hardware.. All of my 4 bals have GSH..

What are your thoughts about Ciment with gold??? There is a hamilton envelope on Yoogie's and Im very tempted but not sure about the combo in real..


----------



## saira1214

tanya78 said:


> Hi all. Please help me identify this bag. I haven't got this bag yet but I have been dreaming about it for a long time. Thank you very much.
> 
> http://www.avito.ru/krasnodar/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/balenciaga_sumka_original_novaya_181290868



This is fake.


----------



## tanya78

Thanks a lot!


----------



## kokhuiqi

Hi Ladies,

I've bought this for quite some time.
Lost all cards and mirror.
Please help me identify which year and what colour!
TIA

Item: Balenciaga City
Hardware: Giant Covered
Colour: Brown


----------



## kokhuiqi

Hi Ladies,

Another one for auth and checks!

Also no tags, cause i bought for quite some time!
Please let me know which year, im guessing its from 2009 or before as the hardware are more "gold"

Item: Balenciaga City
Hardware: Giant Gold
Colour: Black

TIA


----------



## ALayne

Hello I need this Vintage Balenciaga Bag AUTHENTICATED PLEASE

Here is the ebay item number 111145807594 


(I hope this is where I post this. if not please tell me where first time on this forum)


----------



## karyn6277

Not sure what type of bag this is, even after looking through the Style Guide here. Any help on style or color? I think I bought it in 2009. Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

karyn6277 said:


> Not sure what type of bag this is, even after looking through the Style Guide here. Any help on style or color? I think I bought it in 2009. Thanks!



It's a bowling bag.


----------



## saira1214

kokhuiqi said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've bought this for quite some time.
> Lost all cards and mirror.
> Please help me identify which year and what colour!
> TIA
> 
> Item: Balenciaga City
> Hardware: Giant Covered
> Colour: Brown



I think this is Castagna.


----------



## saira1214

kokhuiqi said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Another one for auth and checks!
> 
> Also no tags, cause i bought for quite some time!
> Please let me know which year, im guessing its from 2009 or before as the hardware are more "gold"
> 
> Item: Balenciaga City
> Hardware: Giant Gold
> Colour: Black
> 
> TIA





ALayne said:


> Hello I need this Vintage Balenciaga Bag AUTHENTICATED PLEASE
> 
> Here is the ebay item number 111145807594
> 
> 
> (I hope this is where I post this. if not please tell me where first time on this forum)



Please do a search before posting.  If you would like a bag authenticated, please post the required photos here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-use-format-post-787207-511.html#post25202478 

This thread is for identifying the style, color, year of already authenticated bags. Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## kokhuiqi

saira1214 said:


> Please do a search before posting.  If you would like a bag authenticated, please post the required photos here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-use-format-post-787207-511.html#post25202478
> 
> This thread is for identifying the style, color, year of already authenticated bags. Thanks for your cooperation.



Dang! I wanted to check which year this black belongs to! But I think I'm to use to typing or checks and auth! My bad! Sorry. But could you tell me which year is this from? Thanks(:


----------



## saira1214

kokhuiqi said:


> Dang! I wanted to check which year this black belongs to! But I think I'm to use to typing or checks and auth! My bad! Sorry. But could you tell me which year is this from? Thanks(:



Black with gold is hard to ID. Like you said, if it is darker gold then it is between 07 and 09. It is harder to narrow it down without tags, sorry.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

So gorgeous!! Reminds me of my coquelicot red classic city with RH. Is this coq red too- and the GH is just throwing me off?? :what:

Thanks in advance!


----------



## saira1214

FASHION ChALET said:


> So gorgeous!! Reminds me of my coquelicot red classic city with RH. Is this coq red too- and the GH is just throwing me off?? :what:
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Looks like 07 rouge vermillion.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Thank You!!  :thumbup:


----------



## ALayne

How do I get a bag Authenticated? Is there something I did wrong on my first post? please help


----------



## valina

i love that bag!  have you found out the name yet?  I went to the balenciaga store in LA and never saw anything like it.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hi can anyone identify this please? Is it a unisex bag? Thanks


----------



## saira1214

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hi can anyone identify this please? Is it a unisex bag? Thanks



I am not super familiar with the men's line, but I think this bag is part of it. I don't know the style name though.


----------



## lynettezking

Keep the bag! It looks way too nice sell it.  It's my personal opinion that the older bags are way better than the newer ones.


----------



## lindsayann

Hi All 

Can anyone help in identifying this bag please?


----------



## ErinsMom

hi,
does anyone know the name of this bag?  it looks like the velo but doesnt' have the the strap.
I think it's about 12x12 ish?
thank you!


----------



## saira1214

ErinsMom said:


> hi,
> does anyone know the name of this bag?  it looks like the velo but doesnt' have the the strap.
> I think it's about 12x12 ish?
> thank you!



The style is called the bowling bag.


----------



## ErinsMom

saira1214 said:


> The style is called the bowling bag.


 thank you!


----------



## Goya

Could someone help me identify the colour and year of this Balenciaga Town? Hope the pictures are allright.


----------



## TiaraM

Hello what is this bag, I like it the size looks close to a twiggy but has it come in any other colours I can't see it on the bal site and haven't heard of an Arena Fettucia.  ???


----------



## saira1214

Goya said:


> Could someone help me identify the colour and year of this Balenciaga Town? Hope the pictures are allright.



Looks like 2011 metallic black town.


----------



## Goya

saira1214 said:


> Looks like 2011 metallic black town.



Thanks a lot


----------



## Goya

saira1214 said:


> Looks like 2011 metallic black town.



Hm.. Been googling for pictures of Metallic Black, and I'm not sure I agree? The metallic ones are very metallic from what I can see at the pictures. Not sure I think this one is as metallic? I must admit though, that my knowledge of Bals is next to nothing 

Are you sure it's the metallic black 2011?


----------



## Goya

...


----------



## saira1214

Goya said:


> Could someone help me identify the colour and year of this Balenciaga Town? Hope the pictures are allright.





Goya said:


> Hm.. Been googling for pictures of Metallic Black, and I'm not sure I agree? The metallic ones are very metallic from what I can see at the pictures. Not sure I think this one is as metallic? I must admit though, that my knowledge of Bals is next to nothing
> 
> Are you sure it's the metallic black 2011?



I can never be 100% sure because I have to go by photos which, dependent on the lighting, can make colors appear differently. From the photos, I believe it to be a metallic bag.  I think the actual name is argent fonce.  Here are some photos of Cali-to-NY's argent fonce town. This is what I see when I look at your bag.


----------



## JudieH

I'm sorry for all my posts! Now that I've decided on a day, I'm on the search for a purple one with rh.  Does anyone know what specific purples I should be on the lookout for?  I prefer darker purples, not light ones.

Does anyone know what color this one is? https://www.google.com/search?q=bal...A_WH_Handbags%26hash%3Ditem5d42fd947a;300;225

Thanks so much!@


----------



## V0N1B2

JudieH said:


> I'm sorry for all my posts! Now that I've decided on a day, I'm on the search for a purple one with rh.  Does anyone know what specific purples I should be on the lookout for?  I prefer darker purples, not light ones.
> 
> Does anyone know what color this one is? https://www.google.com/search?q=bal...A_WH_Handbags%26hash%3Ditem5d42fd947a;300;225
> 
> Thanks so much!@


I believe that particular bag is Sapphire.
Have you checked out the Purple thread in the Reference Library?
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-color-reference/purple-color-family-pics-only-140428.html


----------



## JudieH

V0N1B2 said:


> I believe that particular bag is Sapphire.
> Have you checked out the Purple thread in the Reference Library?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-color-reference/purple-color-family-pics-only-140428.html



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## saira1214

judieh said:


> i'm sorry for all my posts! Now that i've decided on a day, i'm on the search for a purple one with rh.  Does anyone know what specific purples i should be on the lookout for?  I prefer darker purples, not light ones.
> 
> Does anyone know what color this one is? https://www.google.com/search?q=bal...a_wh_handbags%26hash%3ditem5d42fd947a;300;225
> 
> thanks so much!@


I agree that it is Sapphire.


----------



## JudieH

saira1214 said:


> I agree that it is Sapphire.



Thank you!!! Do you know what kind of hw that is???  It sold on ebay a few days ago for just $523?!?!??!!  It was new!?!?!?!


----------



## saira1214

JudieH said:


> Thank you!!! Do you know what kind of hw that is???  It sold on ebay a few days ago for just $523?!?!??!!  It was new!?!?!?!



That is giant covered hardware. That's a steal!


----------



## JudieH

saira1214 said:


> That is giant covered hardware. That's a steal!



Well, I feel slightly better since isn't GW heavy?? Nevertheless, I would have purchased it.


----------



## kizmit

Ladies,
does anyone know what style of Papier this is?  
thanks
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-use-format-post-787207-539.html#post25291758


----------



## kizmit

kizmit said:


> Ladies,
> does anyone know what style of Papier this is?
> thanks
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-use-format-post-787207-539.html#post25291758


Hi there,
me again!
As I look at the photo, I'm not sure it's a papier!?  The handle placement is too wide! right?


----------



## BPC

Can someone identify this Blue please?
It looks like it's yellowing a bit...

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/gsh_blue_clutch?eZSESSIDshop=a92b994fcf92cf0599aed56136ab4eb7


----------



## dianahuang

Dear experts, please help what color is this twiggy 2011? Is it boise de rose? TIA


----------



## MilleD

Stunning!


----------



## saira1214

kizmit said:


> Ladies,
> does anyone know what style of Papier this is?
> thanks
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-use-format-post-787207-539.html#post25291758





kizmit said:


> Hi there,
> me again!
> As I look at the photo, I'm not sure it's a papier!?  The handle placement is too wide! right?



I am not as familiar with the Papier style. This looks so similar to a day. Sorry, maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## saira1214

BPC said:


> Can someone identify this Blue please?
> It looks like it's yellowing a bit...
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/gsh_blue_clutch?eZSESSIDshop=a92b994fcf92cf0599aed56136ab4eb7



I think this is 07 Ocean.


----------



## saira1214

dianahuang said:


> Dear experts, please help what color is this twiggy 2011? Is it boise de rose? TIA
> View attachment 2319249
> 
> View attachment 2319250



2010 Sorbet.


----------



## dianahuang

saira1214 said:


> 2010 Sorbet.



Thanks for the reply.. But the card states that it's 2011.


----------



## ha9313

Can you ladies please identify this color for me? I remembered i saved this pic from mytheresa.com sometime at the beginning of this year. And now i want to buy this bag. But i cant figure out what it is. Thanks. &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## saira1214

dianahuang said:


> Thanks for the reply.. But the card states that it's 2011.



Sometimes tags can be switched, etc. so it is not a foolproof way of identifying a bag.  If it is from 2011 then it would be grenadine. The bag looks like grenadine, but the mirror and leather patch is making me thing that it has faded a bit. You can probably better tell in person.


----------



## saira1214

ha9313 said:


> Can you ladies please identify this color for me? I remembered i saved this pic from mytheresa.com sometime at the beginning of this year. And now i want to buy this bag. But i cant figure out what it is. Thanks. &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2320615



Blue mineral.


----------



## ha9313

saira1214 said:


> Blue mineral.



Thanks a lot !!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## authenticplease

Can anyone help.......I see the embossed signature into the leather but I don't see any other marks and there is not a paper tag with info.  Zippers are lampo.  Any clue on style and year?  Bag is the most incredible leather, folds in half like a clutch.  Three index style pockets with a zipper pocket and silver metal a handle design.


----------



## kizmit

saira1214 said:


> I am not as familiar with the Papier style. This looks so similar to a day. Sorry, maybe someone else can chime in.


Thank you Saira!  I am stumped too!?  I have also posted it to the authentication thread --hopefully I'll get some insight!  :>


----------



## vesna

authenticplease said:


> Can anyone help.......I see the embossed signature into the leather but I don't see any other marks and there is not a paper tag with info.  Zippers are lampo.  Any clue on style and year?  Bag is the most incredible leather, folds in half like a clutch.  Three index style pockets with a zipper pocket and silver metal a handle design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321004
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321005
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321006
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321008




it is a Bracelet clutch, goatskin,  I think 2008


----------



## plusbbminusbb

Hi lovely balenciaga lovers,

I want to buy this pre-owned bag from a seller who purchased the bag in January of 2012. Does anyone know what the color of this bag may be called? Also, is it a G21 or G12 hardware? 

Your help is much appreciated


----------



## viewwing

It looks like atlantique rggh G21 to me.


----------



## rycechica1016

looks like atlantique to me too.


----------



## MAGJES

Agree with above posters.

Wonderful thread for these types of questions:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784-437.html


----------



## MAGJES

dianahuang said:


> Dear experts, please help what color is this twiggy 2011? Is it boise de rose? TIA
> View attachment 2319249
> 
> View attachment 2319250



It could be 2011 Pivoine - I had a Pivoine City at one time and to me Pivoine looked like a toned down version of 2010 Sorbet.   Like Saira said it could be 2011 Grenadine - I think Grenadine was a little lighter than Pivoine - or it least it looked like that to me from pictures.


----------



## mlmurray13

Does anyone recognize this flap bag?  I've never seen it  before...Is it limited edition???


----------



## plusbbminusbb

Can anyone help me identify the year, color and hardware type for this work bag please? Much thanks!!!!!


----------



## plusbbminusbb

Thank you so much ladies!!!


----------



## kizmit

saira1214 said:


> I am not as familiar with the Papier style. This looks so similar to a day. Sorry, maybe someone else can chime in.


Thank you!!


----------



## plusbbminusbb

Looking at the condition of this 2011/2012 work bag, how much is it worth? There's a little stain at the back of the bag too.


----------



## dianahuang

saira1214 said:


> Sometimes tags can be switched, etc. so it is not a foolproof way of identifying a bag.  If it is from 2011 then it would be grenadine. The bag looks like grenadine, but the mirror and leather patch is making me thing that it has faded a bit. You can probably better tell in person.



Thanks for the explanation dear :hug:


----------



## BPC

saira1214 said:


> I think this is 07 Ocean.


thanks.


----------



## hazelnutty

Hi there, would anyone be able to tell me the name and year of this bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## authenticplease

vesna said:


> it is a Bracelet clutch, goatskin,  I think 2008



Thanks so much!


----------



## saira1214

hazelnutty said:


> Hi there, would anyone be able to tell me the name and year of this bag? Thanks in advance!



2010 Blue Roi Giant Covered Hardware City.


----------



## meliciousone

Hi!  Does anyone know the name of the Bal listed here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321205692225?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 ?

Thanks!!


----------



## sodapop21

meliciousone cassis?


----------



## saira1214

meliciousone said:


> Hi!  Does anyone know the name of the Bal listed here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321205692225?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 ?
> 
> Thanks!!



Cassis regular hardware City.


----------



## meliciousone

saira1214 said:


> Cassis regular hardware City.


Really?  It seems darker...  Also, the year card shows the bag as a 2013 and I did'nt see a maroon color on any of the 2013 swatches.  I really appreciate all the help!  I just want to be sure


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:


> Cassis regular hardware City.





meliciousone said:


> Really?  It seems darker...  Also, the year card shows the bag as a 2013 and I did'nt see a maroon color on any of the 2013 swatches.  I really appreciate all the help!  I just want to be sure



I would actually get this authenticated. I think it it is fake. The silver plate shows that it is from 2009, but doesn't correspond to the season of raisin and there is no other color that it can be.  It also seems a bit dark for Cassis, but I thought it was just the lighting. The white cards can oftentimes get mixed up, but the silver tag is a sure fire indicator.


----------



## meliciousone

saira1214 said:


> I would actually get this authenticated. I think it it is fake. The silver plate shows that it is from 2009, but doesn't correspond to the season of raisin and there is no other color that it can be.  It also seems a bit dark for Cassis, but I thought it was just the lighting. The white cards can oftentimes get mixed up, but the silver tag is a sure fire indicator.



I have an '09 Pourpre, but this is much darker...  Could you please explain how to read the plate?  How can you tell what year it is besides b y the year tag/card?

TY!!


----------



## saira1214

meliciousone said:


> I have an '09 Pourpre, but this is much darker...  Could you please explain how to read the plate?  How can you tell what year it is besides b y the year tag/card?
> 
> TY!!



I was going to say that it can also be 09 Pourpre. I don't have time to check right now, but there is information in the reference library that will help to determine.  The only way to tell the year for certain is by the silver plate or the tag/cards if they are the right ones.


----------



## saira1214

meliciousone said:


> I have an '09 Pourpre, but this is much darker...  Could you please explain how to read the plate?  How can you tell what year it is besides b y the year tag/card?
> 
> TY!!



Poupre definitely has a Q tag, so this bag is likely fake.
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ciaga-color-information-by-season-144822.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/how-to-read-a-balenciaga-tag-145452.html


----------



## TiaraM

I really need some help, I ordered a "maxi twiggy" online listed as new 2009. However when it came the shoulder strap was only 23" long, so could not be a cross body, I compared it to my twiggy at it was the same size, obviously the main difference should be the hight of the bag. Can someone please take a picture of their maxi twiggy, laid flat with a measure tape showing the hight, and also from the side showing the height? After I bought it miraculously the seller listed another new Maxi Twiggy Black, I thought wow what a rare find, gutted when I received it. The pic i posted is the actual bag but the seller is stating the height is 10" high but she is measuring from the front and being a cylindrical when it is laid flat it's not a true height from that angle. I am hoping someone can photograph their Maxi Twiggy with a measure tape when laid flat etc. I am so upset I had it shipped to the UK and waited for ages. the seller is listing another "maxi Twiggy" on there with the same pictures used when I bought mine if you want to see those pics.


----------



## TiaraM

Here is the bag measured from the side



TiaraM said:


> I really need some help, I ordered a "maxi twiggy" online listed as new 2009. However when it came the shoulder strap was only 23" long, so could not be a cross body, I compared it to my twiggy at it was the same size, obviously the main difference should be the hight of the bag. Can someone please take a picture of their maxi twiggy, laid flat with a measure tape showing the hight, and also from the side showing the height? After I bought it miraculously the seller listed another new Maxi Twiggy Black, I thought wow what a rare find, gutted when I received it. The pic i posted is the actual bag but the seller is stating the height is 10" high but she is measuring from the front and being a cylindrical when it is laid flat it's not a true height from that angle. I am hoping someone can photograph their Maxi Twiggy with a measure tape when laid flat etc. I am so upset I had it shipped to the UK and waited for ages. the seller is listing another "maxi Twiggy" on there with the same pictures used when I bought mine if you want to see those pics.


----------



## saira1214

meliciousone said:


> I have an '09 Pourpre, but this is much darker...  Could you please explain how to read the plate?  How can you tell what year it is besides b y the year tag/card?
> 
> TY!!





TiaraM said:


> I really need some help, I ordered a "maxi twiggy" online listed as new 2009. However when it came the shoulder strap was only 23" long, so could not be a cross body, I compared it to my twiggy at it was the same size, obviously the main difference should be the hight of the bag. Can someone please take a picture of their maxi twiggy, laid flat with a measure tape showing the hight, and also from the side showing the height? After I bought it miraculously the seller listed another new Maxi Twiggy Black, I thought wow what a rare find, gutted when I received it. The pic i posted is the actual bag but the seller is stating the height is 10" high but she is measuring from the front and being a cylindrical when it is laid flat it's not a true height from that angle. I am hoping someone can photograph their Maxi Twiggy with a measure tape when laid flat etc. I am so upset I had it shipped to the UK and waited for ages. the seller is listing another "maxi Twiggy" on there with the same pictures used when I bought mine if you want to see those pics.



This looks like a regular twiggy to me.


----------



## TiaraM

saira1214 said:


> This looks like a regular twiggy to me.


Thanks, if a Maxi Twiggy owner could post some pics with a measure tape that would be most helpful.


----------



## TiaraM

Also does this ticket refer to a Twiggy or Maxi Twiggy?

Thanks



TiaraM said:


> Thanks, if a Maxi Twiggy owner could post some pics with a measure tape that would be most helpful.


----------



## saira1214

TiaraM said:


> Also does this ticket refer to a Twiggy or Maxi Twiggy?
> 
> Thanks



If the card is correct, it is a twiggy and not a maxi twiggy. That style did not exist in 2009. I think it first started in 2010 or 2011z


----------



## WillWordForBags

Hey BAL LOVERS! Help me with this bag. I'm having one shipped to me from a LAST CALL NEIMAN MARCUS at a great price (YAY!) but I'm not familiar with the style. It seems to be either an AFTERNOON or a BRIEF, but I'm not sure. It is definitely an older model BAL since it's not showing up as a current model on BALENCIAGA.COM, but hey, any Balenciaga in black and on sale is worth a try, right? 
Thank you ladies!


----------



## dancelove

Hello ladies,

I need some help identifying the color of this Bal City.. it's definitely grey-sih blue, but really unsure as to what the exact shade is. Seller does not know either 

Thanks!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171121706518?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## saira1214

WillWordForBags said:


> Hey BAL LOVERS! Help me with this bag. I'm having one shipped to me from a LAST CALL NEIMAN MARCUS at a great price (YAY!) but I'm not familiar with the style. It seems to be either an AFTERNOON or a BRIEF, but I'm not sure. It is definitely an older model BAL since it's not showing up as a current model on BALENCIAGA.COM, but hey, any Balenciaga in black and on sale is worth a try, right?
> Thank you ladies!



This is a mid-afternoon bag.


----------



## saira1214

dancelove said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I need some help identifying the color of this Bal City.. it's definitely grey-sih blue, but really unsure as to what the exact shade is. Seller does not know either
> 
> Thanks!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171121706518?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



This one is tough and I suspect it is because of the lighting.  The blue trim is throwing me off. From the pictures it looks like Argent, but 08 Argent does not have blue trim.  It could be very bad photos of 09 Tempete (storm) or 09 Ciel.  It is very hard to tell though.


----------



## dancelove

saira1214 said:


> This one is tough and I suspect it is because of the lighting.  The blue trim is throwing me off. From the pictures it looks like Argent, but 08 Argent does not have blue trim.  It could be very bad photos of 09 Tempete (storm) or 09 Ciel.  It is very hard to tell though.


Thank you!!


----------



## Quapa

Can anyone identify this colour please? From looking I think it's Papyrus? 

Daylight photos:


----------



## Livia1

Hi there. There's a thread right here for identifying Bbags 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784-439.html


----------



## Quapa

Thank you!


----------



## Quapa

Colour ID please?


----------



## saira1214

Quapa said:


> Colour ID please?



It's hard to tell from this small picture. Dune or Gris Poivre.


----------



## Quapa

saira1214 said:


> It's hard to tell from this small picture. Dune or Gris Poivre.


Sorry! There's more:









With flash:


----------



## saira1214

Quapa said:


> Sorry! There's more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash:


Ah, that's much better.  That is 2011 Papyrus.


----------



## Quapa

saira1214 said:


> Ah, that's much better.  That is 2011 Papyrus.


I thought so  that was my guess anyway! Thank you v much.


----------



## Bella39

Hi, I just found this cute sandal but unfortunately my local store only has it in one color, does anyone know the name of the style of this sandal and whther it has more than one color? Thanks


----------



## Justyne

Hi can someone please let me know what year and color this bag is...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USED-AUTH-B...7-/221282863726?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

Thank you so much


----------



## saira1214

Justyne said:


> Hi can someone please let me know what year and color this bag is...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/USED-AUTH-B...7-/221282863726?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> Thank you so much



It's hard to tell but it can be 09 praline or 10 Sahara.


----------



## Justyne

saira1214 said:


> It's hard to tell but it can be 09 praline or 10 Sahara.



Thank you so much for your opinion saira1214. Are both of the colors you suggest, a darker off-white. The lighting the seller used to take the pics is not very good and it's hard for me to tell. If the bag is a brighter whitish color, it would not be for me.


----------



## saira1214

Justyne said:


> Thank you so much for your opinion saira1214. Are both of the colors you suggest, a darker off-white. The lighting the seller used to take the pics is not very good and it's hard for me to tell. If the bag is a brighter whitish color, it would not be for me.



Those colors are definitely not bright white, but I definitely would not describe them as dark. They are more of a beige color. I would check the reference library and the clubhouse sections to get a better idea of the colors. Good luck!


----------



## serenityneow

saira1214 said:


> Those colors are definitely not bright white, but I definitely would not describe them as dark. They are more of a beige color. I would check the reference library and the clubhouse sections to get a better idea of the colors. Good luck!


Please help me Id this Balenciaga red.  The seller says it is from 2009.  Pourpre?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...512?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d87321e0


----------



## saira1214

serenityneow said:


> Please help me Id this Balenciaga red.  The seller says it is from 2009.  Pourpre?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...512?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d87321e0



Yes, it is 2009 Poupre


----------



## msd_bags

Help please! I might buy this bag, do you know what color this is? This is the Sunday tote right? The seller said she got this 2011, though I'm not sure if this is from that year. Thanks!!


----------



## saira1214

msd_bags said:


> Help please! I might buy this bag, do you know what color this is? This is the Sunday tote right? The seller said she got this 2011, though I'm not sure if this is from that year. Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 2347467


----------



## msd_bags

Oh thanks!


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:


> Looks like 2010 Sahara.  It is a Sunday tote.





msd_bags said:


> Oh thanks!



Another possibility could be 2011 champagne or 2011 Praline.  These colors are very difficult for me to differentiate via pictures.  Sahara is more of a yellow/cream neutral while praline is more of a brown/cream neutral if that makes any sense.   Champagne is more of a eggshell yellow and the differences really can only be seen in person.


----------



## sodapop21

According to you what color is it ?
sahara 2008?


----------



## serenityneow

serenityneow said:


> Please help me Id this Balenciaga red.  The seller says it is from 2009.  Pourpre?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...512?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d87321e0



Thank you!


----------



## MCAddict

Anyone know what this is? Its really cool looking, but I can't find anything like it anywhere.


----------



## saira1214

MCAddict said:


> Anyone know what this is? Its really cool looking, but I can't find anything like it anywhere.



Bouton d'or floral brief. I forget the year.


----------



## elau17

I'm looking for this bag for my mother's birthday, but i don't know the style name.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BU36zykCMAEHnSg.png

thanks for your help


----------



## msd_bags

Thanks saira!  The seller describes it as light creamish so maybe it's sahara or champagne.


----------



## californiaQueen

Hello everyone I needed some help identifying this bag

thanks!!!


----------



## saira1214

elau17 said:


> I'm looking for this bag for my mother's birthday, but i don't know the style name.
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BU36zykCMAEHnSg.png
> 
> thanks for your help



This is a part time bag. It looks like it is 09 charbon, but the lighting is bad.


----------



## saira1214

californiaQueen said:


> Hello everyone I needed some help identifying this bag
> 
> thanks!!!



This one is hard to determine since it is faded. I would need more photos to tell. It is definitely a weekender though.


----------



## veritas_one

Sorry that this is in the wrong thread but it's urgent... ANYONE have any way to purchase a Pocket Mail in black/noir in DS condition?!??! Barney's is sold out and I completely forgot about having this saved on my bookmarks to purchase for my girlfriend's bday. ANY HELP WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED


----------



## msd_bags

Hi.  Is this a Brief?  Could you tell what color it is?  The seller said it is a mustard orange but that the pics don't really capture the orange.

Here is the link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...649?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35cc657829

Thanks very much!!


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Hi.  Is this a Brief?  Could you tell what color it is?  The seller said it is a mustard orange but that the pics don't really capture the orange.
> 
> Here is the link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...649?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35cc657829
> 
> Thanks very much!!



07 Juane brief SGH 21


----------



## vink

californiaQueen said:


> Hello everyone I needed some help identifying this bag
> 
> thanks!!!



Looks like 07 sienna to me, but it's very faded so I'm not so sure.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> 07 Juane brief SGH 21


Thanks vink!


----------



## californiaQueen

Hey everyone here are more pics!! Please identify this bag!!!


----------



## melodyky_

Hi girls,

Could someone please help me identify this giant city? Thank you so much!


----------



## saira1214

melodyky_ said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Could someone please help me identify this giant city? Thank you so much!



There is no picture with a full shot of the front, but it looks like nuage.


----------



## saira1214

californiaQueen said:


> Hey everyone here are more pics!! Please identify this bag!!!



This is 06 camel/caramel.


----------



## SLOgirl

Can someone help me identify the season/ color of this flat clutch?  The seller says she bought it in 2009 or 2010, but she doesn't have the tag/ cards.  I am thinking it might be 2010 Bleu Roi?  In real life it looks like more a dusty blue.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271279302465?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thanks in advance for any help/ ideas!


----------



## msd_bags

Hi.  Can you help me with the color of this City?  The listing says Latte, but I checked the 2012 color chart and there is no such color.  No red flag has been identified in the "Authenticate This" subforum with the additional photos I got from the seller.

Here is the link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/181227909984?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

And here is a photo of the papers I received from the seller (please bear with me with the screenshot).  Thanks!!


----------



## saira1214

SLOgirl said:


> Can someone help me identify the season/ color of this flat clutch?  The seller says she bought it in 2009 or 2010, but she doesn't have the tag/ cards.  I am thinking it might be 2010 Bleu Roi?  In real life it looks like more a dusty blue.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271279302465?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help/ ideas!



07 ocean


----------



## saira1214

msd_bags said:


> Hi.  Can you help me with the color of this City?  The listing says Latte, but I checked the 2012 color chart and there is no such color.  No red flag has been identified in the "Authenticate This" subforum with the additional photos I got from the seller.
> 
> Here is the link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/181227909984?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> And here is a photo of the papers I received from the seller (please bear with me with the screenshot).  Thanks!!



This is latte. Some colors are missing from the swatches.


----------



## msd_bags

saira1214 said:


> This is latte. Some colors are missing from the swatches.



Thanks very much!!


----------



## SLOgirl

saira1214 said:


> 07 ocean




Thank you!  

This might be a stupid question but I am still new to Balenciaga - is 2007 chevre or agneau?


----------



## saira1214

SLOgirl said:


> Thank you!
> 
> This might be a stupid question but I am still new to Balenciaga - is 2007 chevre or agneau?



No problem. It is chevre.


----------



## Quapa

Can anyone ID this bag?


----------



## Quapa

ID'd it myself  linea-metallica bag.

I also bought it!


----------



## drati

What bag is this please?


----------



## saira1214

drati said:


> What bag is this please?



Looks like a papier kraft.


----------



## luxurybagg

what can i say?It's gorgeous!


----------



## minimal1

can anyone please identify this, is it vert d'eau 2007 GGH? Authenticated by Red Skater. I am reasonably new at this so please bear with me on the pics, hopefully they will come out ok. The mirror is the nearest colour, but it has faded slightly but the bag looks lighter in the photo than it really is. I need to maybe clean/mositurise and protect it, also the handles need a bit of  a clean i think. Thanks a lot, guys and have a great day.


----------



## californiaQueen

saira1214 said:


> This is 06 camel/caramel.




thank you so much


----------



## minimal1

Quapa said:


> ID'd it myself  linea-metallica bag.
> 
> I also bought it!


what other bags have u got, I'm local to you! I looked at that one, also!


----------



## dolali

what is the color of this bag? thank you! 



steph22 said:


> Kim Kardashian
> 
> View attachment 2353921


----------



## Metteandersen

hi girls, is this not the color Sorbot or what do you think? thank you

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331037811269?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mimikaren

Hi, girls, could you guys help me authenticate this Bbag? Bought this one from Rue lala and just got it several days before. 

Here are the photos:
https://plus.google.com/photos/117272779769949639959/albums/5931377603428979089

THX!!


----------



## Metteandersen

mimikaren said:


> Hi, girls, could you guys help me authenticate this Bbag? Bought this one from Rue lala and just got it several days before.
> 
> Here are the photos:
> https://plus.google.com/photos/117272779769949639959/albums/5931377603428979089
> 
> THX!!



You need to post it in the thread: autenticate this Balenciaga

- And I can´t even see the photos..


----------



## mimikaren

Metteandersen said:


> You need to post it in the thread: autenticate this Balenciaga
> 
> - And I can´t even see the photos..


OH Sorry. forgot to do the settings on the picture :o(
https://plus.google.com/photos/1172...s/5931377603428979089?authkey=COTKh8W2sfS7jAE
Here are the links
Thanks


----------



## huongkhanmoon

Could you please identify these bags' color/year? They r listed by Japanese resellers on Rakuten. My thought is Light Olive Town and Murier City but i am not so sure. Thank you in advanced 

http://item.rakuten.co.jp/o-kura/a4016554/
http://item.rakuten.co.jp/turuya783/y49374/


----------



## saira1214

minimal1 said:


> can anyone please identify this, is it vert d'eau 2007 GGH? Authenticated by Red Skater. I am reasonably new at this so please bear with me on the pics, hopefully they will come out ok. The mirror is the nearest colour, but it has faded slightly but the bag looks lighter in the photo than it really is. I need to maybe clean/mositurise and protect it, also the handles need a bit of  a clean i think. Thanks a lot, guys and have a great day.



I agree that it is a faded 07 VD.


Metteandersen said:


> hi girls, is this not the color Sorbot or what do you think? thank you
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331037811269?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 it's hard to tell, bit it looks like sorbet.




huongkhanmoon said:


> Could you please identify these bags' color/year? They r listed by Japanese resellers on Rakuten. My thought is Light Olive Town and Murier City but i am not so sure. Thank you in advanced
> 
> http://item.rakuten.co.jp/o-kura/a4016554/
> http://item.rakuten.co.jp/turuya783/y49374/



I agree that the bags are light olive and murier.


----------



## vonnielicious

Anyone know what this new style is? Bal posted it on their instagram.

There's gold accent around all the hardware.

http://instagram.com/p/eHw9IMgldi/


----------



## sodapop21

dolali said:


> what is the color of this bag? thank you!


sahara? 2010 or 2008?


----------



## sodapop21

vonnielicious said:


> Anyone know what this new style is? Bal posted it on their instagram.
> 
> There's gold accent around all the hardware.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/eHw9IMgldi/


go & see S/S 2014 post


----------



## saira1214

dolali said:


> what is the color of this bag? thank you!



It's 2010 Sahara.


----------



## Quapa

minimal1 said:


> what other bags have u got, I'm local to you! I looked at that one, also!



Hi!!!  funny you looked at it too. It's a nice bag. I have a papyrus 2011 rggh city (which I'm selling or trying to sell at least  to make room for a black rh city) and a 2006 ink box


----------



## NikkNak728

vonnielicious said:


> Anyone know what this new style is? Bal posted it on their instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> There's gold accent around all the hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/eHw9IMgldi/




That's suppose to be part of the holiday collection coming up this year


----------



## chetwick

Hi ladies! Any input on which color this part time actually is - the tag makes say raisin - a darkened one. But looking at the color I would guess ink. 

Any input would be highly appreciated.


----------



## vonnielicious

sodapop21 said:


> go & see S/S 2014 post



You mean this post right? http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-colors-by-season/2014-spring-summer-813919.html

It doesn't say what the gold rim style is. Just the colour.


----------



## vonnielicious

NikkNak728 said:


> That's suppose to be part of the holiday collection coming up this year



Thanks


----------



## dolali

saira1214 said:


> It's 2010 Sahara.





sodapop21 said:


> sahara? 2010 or 2008?



Thank you saira and sodapop! 

I am in love with the color! I am not a fan of Kim K but she wears that Sahara City so well!


----------



## sodapop21

vonnielicious said:


> You mean this post right? http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-colors-by-season/2014-spring-summer-813919.html
> 
> It doesn't say what the gold rim style is. Just the colour.



oops sorry


----------



## 929Brian

Hello TPF members, first post here. Can someone help me figure out what bag this is? Never seen it before. I'm making a purchase for my wife and want to make sure I know what I'm getting. Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

929Brian said:


> Hello TPF members, first post here. Can someone help me figure out what bag this is? Never seen it before. I'm making a purchase for my wife and want to make sure I know what I'm getting. Thank you!



Looks like a black or anthracite Sunday tote.


----------



## 929Brian

OMG that's it!! Thank you so much. I looked everywhere all over this forum and on Google Images and could not find it. I searched Sunday Tote and that was it. The lady I was buying from said it was authentic and she bought it at Barney's but she thought it was a Giant City bag. This solves the mystery. Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

929Brian said:


> OMG that's it!! Thank you so much. I looked everywhere all over this forum and on Google Images and could not find it. I searched Sunday Tote and that was it. The lady I was buying from said it was authentic and she bought it at Barney's but she thought it was a Giant City bag. This solves the mystery. Thank you!



Glad to help.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Hi Ladies,

Can someone please help me to identify Prince Pelayo's Balenciaga bag of katesloveme.net 

Thanks


----------



## snowbubble

Please help me identify what purple is this bag???!?!?!? 
Crocus? Dark Violet? Raisin? 

Below are pictures with normal room lighting and with flash. 

Thank you in advance, I need opinions. I got this used, and it did not come with information.


----------



## snowbubble

In comparison, here it is next to a '04 Eggplant(faded) to the right, and unknown purple color to the left.


----------



## snowbubble

It doesn't come with a metal plate, so I dont know the Season/Year code. 
However the back of the purse says: 
168028.5160
527276
Made in Italy


----------



## snowbubble

More pics


----------



## snowbubble

Can sometime identify this bag for me (color? year?). 
Thank you in advance!!

The last photo is comparison to a faded '04 Eggplant.


----------



## minimal1

snowbubble said:


> Can sometime identify this bag for me (color? year?).
> Thank you in advance!!
> 
> The last photo is comparison to a faded '04 Eggplant.


what does it say on the inside tag?


----------



## snowbubble

minimal1 said:


> what does it say on the inside tag?


It doesn't have a metal plate because its a part-time, but behind it, it says: 
168028.5160
527276
Made in Italy


----------



## juriatah

My guess gold hw maybe the dv?


----------



## Livia1

Hi. There is a thread specifically for questions regarding the identification of colour, style etc. here: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html


----------



## snowbubble

Livia1 said:


> Hi. There is a thread specifically for questions regarding the identification of colour, style etc. here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html



Thanks, I realized and I posted there too.


----------



## snowbubble

juriatah said:


> My guess gold hw maybe the dv?



Thats my thought too, but I wanted second opinion.


----------



## saira1214

snowbubble said:


> Can sometime identify this bag for me (color? year?).
> Thank you in advance!!
> 
> The last photo is comparison to a faded '04 Eggplant.



It is the limited edition dark violet with classic gold hardware.


----------



## saira1214

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can someone please help me to identify Prince Pelayo's Balenciaga bag of katesloveme.net
> 
> Thanks



Looks like a black RH city.


----------



## khaytrina

Please identify what year does this purse came out? I knew it was a BALENCIAGA GIANT CHIC BOX Handbag. 





Thank you!


----------



## miyake

Hi -- I have been out of the bal loop for a bit.
Saw this at holts the other day -- what is it called? and is this new?

Thanks!


----------



## emilybug

Arena Classic Flat and GHW Flat


----------



## redsnoopy04

Oh, that's cute...


----------



## olidivia

I just bought this bag for $785. Is that a good value? I'm not sure because this style doesn't seem so popular? I think its the mini bowling, can someone confirm?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENT...IL-1735-/261310106858?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## ss_corfa

olidivia said:


> I just bought this bag for $785. Is that a good value? I'm not sure because this style doesn't seem so popular? I think its the mini bowling, can someone confirm?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENT...IL-1735-/261310106858?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


good choice&#128536;


----------



## e_bella

Hello everyone  
Please help me to identify this bag. I fear to buy this i'm, not sure if this real or FAKE. Thank you sooo much in advance!
http://97.img.avito.st/640x480/484941097.jpg
http://97.img.avito.st/640x480/484941097.jpg
http://90.img.avito.st/640x480/484941290.jpg
http://97.img.avito.st/640x480/484941497.jpg
http://43.img.avito.st/640x480/484941643.jpg


----------



## dolali

Can someone kindly identity color of this bag if possible?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC...898?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd73975c2

thank you!


----------



## carebear929

Hi Gals! First time poster here  

So my aunt gave me a b bag for my birthday but I'm not a huge fan of the color, so I'm looking to sell it. Can anyone help me identify the style and color? I'm pretty sure it's a giant work bag based on my research. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## saira1214

e_bella said:


> Hello everyone
> Please help me to identify this bag. I fear to buy this i'm, not sure if this real or FAKE. Thank you sooo much in advance!
> http://97.img.avito.st/640x480/484941097.jpg
> http://97.img.avito.st/640x480/484941097.jpg
> http://90.img.avito.st/640x480/484941290.jpg
> http://97.img.avito.st/640x480/484941497.jpg
> http://43.img.avito.st/640x480/484941643.jpg


This is fake. There is an authenticate this balenciaga thread where you will get a faster answer.



dolali said:


> Can someone kindly identity color of this bag if possible?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC...898?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd73975c2
> 
> thank you!


It looks like 2011 champagne. More yellow than ivory. It could be bad lighting though.



carebear929 said:


> Hi Gals! First time poster here
> 
> So my aunt gave me a b bag for my birthday but I'm not a huge fan of the color, so I'm looking to sell it. Can anyone help me identify the style and color? I'm pretty sure it's a giant work bag based on my research.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 2376794
> 
> View attachment 2376795



This is glycine.


----------



## llclark21

Hello!!  Can anyone help verify the color of this Day bag?  It was purchased in 2012 at Barney's but seller is not totally sure of color, thinks it is Blue Indigo.  According to the paper tag though, it is a f/w 2012...so wondering if it could be Lagon instead?
Any help is greatly appreciated!!

Link:  http://******/H5rnDj


----------



## dolali

saira1214 said:


> This is fake. There is an authenticate this balenciaga thread where you will get a faster answer.
> 
> 
> *It looks like 2011 champagne. More yellow than ivory. It could be bad lighting though*.
> 
> 
> 
> This is glycine.



thank you saira! I thought it looked yellowish. I guess champagne was not a very popular color. I tried to look for more pics of it and did not find many. You are so knowledgeable about Bals! I appreciate it!


----------



## saira1214

llclark21 said:


> Hello!!  Can anyone help verify the color of this Day bag?  It was purchased in 2012 at Barney's but seller is not totally sure of color, thinks it is Blue Indigo.  According to the paper tag though, it is a f/w 2012...so wondering if it could be Lagon instead?
> Any help is greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Link:  http://******/H5rnDj



It is Lagon.


----------



## chipandchap

would love to know the style name and year - anyone?


----------



## saira1214

chipandchap said:


> would love to know the style name and year - anyone?



Of what? There is no photo attached.


----------



## ladypinner

Hello ladies, I was sold this bag by a seller on Ebay claiming the colour is Vert Sauge but I am not sure she is correct. The colour in real life is a bright vibrant turquoise/blue colour and as the RGGH zippers do not have the lampo imprinted on the underside,I believe the bag was made before 2011. Can anyone shed any light on this bags true colour, as it's bothering me and the seller still insists it's Vert Sauge but does not have the paperwork to prove it anymore. Also, can you tell me what sort of leather this bag is made from, as it's a little shiny and thin to feel - compared to my mandarine first bag.

Thank you so much in advance !!   xxx


----------



## saira1214

ladypinner said:


> Hello ladies, I was sold this bag by a seller on Ebay claiming the colour is Vert Sauge but I am not sure she is correct. The colour in real life is a bright vibrant turquoise/blue colour and as the RGGH zippers do not have the lampo imprinted on the underside,I believe the bag was made before 2011. Can anyone shed any light on this bags true colour, as it's bothering me and the seller still insists it's Vert Sauge but does not have the paperwork to prove it anymore. Also, can you tell me what sort of leather this bag is made from, as it's a little shiny and thin to feel - compared to my mandarine first bag.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance !!   xxx



It looks like 2010 Cyclade. The leather has marbling which is odd for that year. The leather is agneau


----------



## ladypinner

saira1214 said:


> It looks like 2010 Cyclade. The leather has marbling which is odd for that year. The leather is agneau



Thank you so much for the info. I had my suspicions with regards to the texture of the leather, but sadly I think I've been sold a fake - albeit a very good fake


----------



## saira1214

ladypinner said:


> Thank you so much for the info. I had my suspicions with regards to the texture of the leather, but sadly I think I've been sold a fake - albeit a very good fake



Did you have it authenticated? I think it is a fake as well. Sorry.


----------



## love4mom

Hi Ladies,
Can you please help me to figure out the color and the type of this bag. I know it is Velo and it is from 2013. The leather is not a typical Balenciaga leather. It also has circular "perforations", but not real perforation. Just an overlay. If I had to describe the color, I would say it is coral.
Thanks.


----------



## Annemette

Can anybody help , why do i need to make 10 posts ?


----------



## minimal1

can anyone advise on a Bal weekender, is it normal to have a code 115748? and N 0754C when the person claims its a spiring/summer 2011 anthracite, and surely  that code should be  N? its on a metal plaque. The person selling claims to have worked for Balenciaga and bought it as a staff purchase, so no receipt given? thanks a lot ladies, and have a good day.


----------



## saira1214

minimal1 said:


> can anyone advise on a Bal weekender, is it normal to have a code 115748? and N 0754C when the person claims its a spiring/summer 2011 anthracite, and surely  that code should be  N? its on a metal plaque. The person selling claims to have worked for Balenciaga and bought it as a staff purchase, so no receipt given? thanks a lot ladies, and have a good day.



No, the 115748 is the number for a City.  I cannot see all of the photos because they are small and will not enlarge, but if the plate says 115748, it is a fake.


----------



## saira1214

love4mom said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can you please help me to figure out the color and the type of this bag. I know it is Velo and it is from 2013. The leather is not a typical Balenciaga leather. It also has circular "perforations", but not real perforation. Just an overlay. If I had to describe the color, I would say it is coral.
> Thanks.


Sorry, I forget what this style is called. Maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## minimal1

saira1214 said:


> No, the 115748 is the number for a City.  I cannot see all of the photos because they are small and will not enlarge, but if the plate says 115748, it is a fake.


thanks a lot.....i know the 115748 is for a city as i have one, and i thought this looked weird, obviously too good to be true.... thanks again for your advice


----------



## havoush

Hi ladies, can you authenticate this balenciaga please? I think it's old collection
Thanks you


----------



## saira1214

havoush said:


> Hi ladies, can you authenticate this balenciaga please? I think it's old collection
> Thanks you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2389946
> View attachment 2389947
> View attachment 2389948



This thread is for identifying authentic Balenciaga bags.  Please see the "authenticate this balenciaga" thread in the shopping sub-forum.
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...s-use-format-post-838934-56.html#post25645817


----------



## minimal1

minimal1 said:


> thanks a lot.....i know the 115748 is for a city as i have one, and i thought this looked weird, obviously too good to be true.... thanks again for your advice


can anyone just check this out again, the person claims it is a city classic weekender in a medium size without shoulder strap."The code for an authentic balenciaga weekender is 115748.The model number of the City Classique (medium) Weekender is 115748 and should be found on the bottom of the silver plate and should be the first set of numbers on the backside of the leather tag, followed by the numbers 3444. All bags should also have "made in Italy" in lower case printed underneath the style number on the leather tag. " This is what the seller quoted to me when i questioned her.
This is meant to be a 2011 bag, can anyone help, i will try more pics


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:


> This thread is for identifying authentic Balenciaga bags.  Please see the "authenticate this balenciaga" thread in the shopping sub-forum.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...s-use-format-post-838934-56.html#post25645817





minimal1 said:


> View attachment 2390180
> 
> can anyone just check this out again, the person claims it is a city classic weekender in a medium size without shoulder strap."The code for an authentic balenciaga weekender is 115748.The model number of the City Classique (medium) Weekender is 115748 and should be found on the bottom of the silver plate and should be the first set of numbers on the backside of the leather tag, followed by the numbers 3444. All bags should also have "made in Italy" in lower case printed underneath the style number on the leather tag. " This is what the seller quoted to me when i questioned her.
> This is meant to be a 2011 bag, can anyone help, i will try more pics



Post your authenticity questions here.  http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...s-use-format-post-838934-56.html#post25645817.  This thread is for identifying colors, styles, etc.


----------



## minimal1

saira1214 said:


> Post your authenticity questions here.  http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...s-use-format-post-838934-56.html#post25645817.  This thread is for identifying colors, styles, etc.


sorry about that......still learning! Hopefully now put in the right place, have a good day.


----------



## Prada143

Hi! Can someone pls ID what color this bag is? Its the part time with feet, so its from the 07 or 08 season. Thanks!


----------



## Prada143

I just bought this Purse. The leather is very soft and thick. Can anyone please help me identify what color of red this is? The owner lost the cards already, so I wouldn't know what year it is. One picture is with flash, its not at all glossy in actual. The other is without.
Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

Prada143 said:


> Hi! Can someone pls ID what color this bag is? Its the part time with feet, so its from the 07 or 08 season. Thanks!
> View attachment 2391157



Pale magenta 


Prada143 said:


> I just bought this Purse. The leather is very soft and thick. Can anyone please help me identify what color of red this is? The owner lost the cards already, so I wouldn't know what year it is. One picture is with flash, its not at all glossy in actual. The other is without.
> Thank you!



Rouge VIF


----------



## Prada143

saira1214 said:


> Pale magenta
> 
> 
> Rouge VIF



Thanks so much!


----------



## xaznxsimplicity

what color is this twiggy?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310794686725?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

TIA


----------



## Radissen

xaznxsimplicity said:


> what color is this twiggy?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310794686725?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> TIA




I think it might be anthracite.


----------



## lshcat

Hi! I'm hoping someone more knowledgeable about Balenciaga can comment... I thought this was a City bag but there is NO handle braid detail, no lacing, the handles are just smooth leather. It's from an authentic bags consignor, which is a membership-only type thing so I don't think I can link to it here. What style or year might this be? I don't recall ever seeing a Bal bag without that lace-through detail on the handles. Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

lshcat said:


> Hi! I'm hoping someone more knowledgeable about Balenciaga can comment... I thought this was a City bag but there is NO handle braid detail, no lacing, the handles are just smooth leather. It's from an authentic bags consignor, which is a membership-only type thing so I don't think I can link to it here. What style or year might this be? I don't recall ever seeing a Bal bag without that lace-through detail on the handles. Thanks!



I would get it authenticated on the "authenticate this Bal thread." They of course will need some more photos, but the handles should definitely have the lacing on them.


----------



## lshcat

saira1214 said:


> I would get it authenticated on the "authenticate this Bal thread." They of course will need some more photos, but the handles should definitely have the lacing on them.



Yes I did that as well, I'll wait and see.. thanks so much!


----------



## dianahuang

Ladies, i just got this triple tour in rose gold hw. Please help me identify the color and year. TIA.


----------



## saira1214

dianahuang said:


> Ladies, i just got this triple tour in rose gold hw. Please help me identify the color and year. TIA.
> View attachment 2399146
> 
> View attachment 2399147
> 
> View attachment 2399150



Coquelicot from 2011 or 2012


----------



## Metteandersen

HI girls, can anyone identify this purple color? Is it raisin? The seller doesn´t know.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231089977166?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dianahuang

saira1214 said:


> Coquelicot from 2011 or 2012



Thanks dear


----------



## Indiana

Could I have some help in identifying this please?  TIA!


----------



## saira1214

Metteandersen said:


> HI girls, can anyone identify this purple color? Is it raisin? The seller doesn´t know.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231089977166?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



It is hard to tell from these photos, but raisin is a deep purple with reddish undertones. These photos make the bag look like Murier to me.


----------



## Metteandersen

saira1214 said:


> It is hard to tell from these photos, but raisin is a deep purple with reddish undertones. These photos make the bag look like Murier to me.


Ohhh okay, I forgot about that color. That you very much Do you know if there are more purple-ish colors?


----------



## xaznxsimplicity

can anyone help me with this color too? I'm thinks rouge cardinal but not too sure. Thanks!


----------



## love00sh

Hi, guys!  I couldn't find an existing thread on this specific year/HW issues, so hope it's ok to start a new thread.

I just sold my black twiggy to a lady on tPF who specifically wanted one from 2004 and had pewter hardware.
I got an email from her today saying that she doesn't think the bag has pewter hardware.
She compared it to her 05' twiggy with aged brass HW, and they matched..
My bag has a card which states the bag is from 2004.

I don't own any other pewter hw bags, so I honestly don't even know how pewter and aged brass hardware are supposed to be different.
Are pewter and aged brass really similar in their appearance?














Here are the photos I have. I also asked her to take a side-by-side comparison photo of pewter and brass, so I'll update that once she gets back to me.

Thanks in advance for any inputs


----------



## saira1214

Pewter bags wee made in 2003 and s/s 2004. The f/w bags were made with brass hardware. It is hard to tell from the photos, but it looks like pewter hardware from my phone. If the white tag says 1 than it is from s/s, if it says 3 than it's from f/w. hope that helps.


----------



## love00sh

saira1214 said:


> Pewter bags wee made in 2003 and s/s 2004. The f/w bags were made with brass hardware. It is hard to tell from the photos, but it looks like pewter hardware from my phone. If the white tag says 1 than it is from s/s, if it says 3 than it's from f/w. hope that helps.



Tag says 3.. no wonder! Thank you so much for your help! Problem solved


----------



## saira1214

xaznxsimplicity said:


> View attachment 2407393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone help me with this color too? I'm thinks rouge cardinal but not too sure. Thanks!



Where did you get it from? Looks like 09 sanguine to me.


----------



## xaznxsimplicity

You're right. Does sorta look like that one. I just got it from a Japanese seller on eBay who didn't list a color nor a time when.


----------



## clevercat

Metteandersen said:


> HI girls, can anyone identify this purple color? Is it raisin? The seller doesn´t know.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231089977166?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Looks like Raisin to me. I love that colour!


----------



## eyeonprize

Please help me identify this Balenciaga...
I'm not sure about the year nor color... it's a dark gray/charcoal like


----------



## luxurybagnewbie

Hi Ladies,

I need your help. I hope you can identify the style and year of my bbag. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## maggieridzon

Hello Bal Ladies,

Here is Prada lover and getting to knowing bal bags, lol is not easy!
Would you please help me to identify if this beautiful Bal city G12 RGGH from 1/2012 is from Arena collection? 
The leather is wrinkled but not sure what is diff between Arena bags and classic bal bags.
TIA


----------



## Jira

maggieridzon said:


> Hello Bal Ladies,
> 
> Here is Prada lover and getting to knowing bal bags, lol is not easy!
> Would you please help me to identify if this beautiful Bal city G12 RGGH from 1/2012 is from Arena collection?
> The leather is wrinkled but not sure what is diff between Arena bags and classic bal bags.
> TIA
> View attachment 2409682
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409683
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409684
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409685
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409686



"Arena" is just a name that some retailers give moto Bbags. Not indicative of styles, years, colors, etc. 

This is a City from Spring/Summer 2012.


----------



## Jira

luxurybagnewbie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I need your help. I hope you can identify the style and year of my bbag.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



2008 Coral Silver Giant Hardware Slim.


----------



## maggieridzon

Jira said:


> "Arena" is just a name that some retailers give moto Bbags. Not indicative of styles, years, colors, etc.
> 
> This is a City from Spring/Summer 2012.



Thank you so much Jira for explanation


----------



## eyeonprize

Hi can anyone please help me with this? 

This is a Part time with feet on the bottom so i'm guessing this has been made a long time ago. (sort of)



eyeonprize said:


> Please help me identify this Balenciaga...
> I'm not sure about the year nor color... it's a dark gray/charcoal like


----------



## ElenaWan

Hi ladies, I saw the following bag on eBay. The seller does not have the authentication card but believe the color is cinnamon/mogano.  What's your opinion?  The bag does have the "legs" at the bottom.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Livia1

Hi there. You can post questions regarding identification in this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html

This looks like Mogano though


----------



## ElenaWan

Livia1 said:


> Hi there. You can post questions regarding identification in this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html
> 
> This looks like Mogano though



Sorry for posting in the wrong thread.  But thank you for your info though.


----------



## ElenaWan

Hi ladies, I saw the following bag on eBay, the seller does not have the authentication card but believe the color is cinnamon/mogano. What's your opinion? The bag does have "feet" at the bottom.  Thank you in advance. 




(This post was originally posted in a wrong thread)


----------



## saira1214

eyeonprize said:


> Please help me identify this Balenciaga...
> I'm not sure about the year nor color... it's a dark gray/charcoal like



07 or 08 Anthracite part-time.


----------



## saira1214

ElenaWan said:


> Hi ladies, I saw the following bag on eBay, the seller does not have the authentication card but believe the color is cinnamon/mogano. What's your opinion? The bag does have "feet" at the bottom.  Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 2417807
> 
> 
> (This post was originally posted in a wrong thread)



This bag is definitely from 07 or 08 and it looks to be mogano. However, mogano has very distressed leather and this looks very smooth. Also, Mogano has a reddish undertone. The pictures seem to have this, but it is hard to tell from just this picture alone.


----------



## x ciel

Hi girls-

Reading the threads about decoding color code on Bal bags has me going in circles! The tag for this bag can be seen if zoomed in on the pic- the last four digits are 5042. Is this color Poupre? It looks like it but I can't be sure!


----------



## saira1214

x ciel said:


> Hi girls-
> 
> Reading the threads about decoding color code on Bal bags has me going in circles! The tag for this bag can be seen if zoomed in on the pic- the last four digits are 5042. Is this color Poupre? It looks like it but I can't be sure!
> 
> View attachment 2420020
> View attachment 2420021
> View attachment 2420022


 That tag will not help to determine the year of the bag and there really aren't color codes per se.  I would say that the bag appears to be Poupre based on how it appears in the photos.


----------



## IsMe

Anyone know what this one is? I purchased it from a consignment site. It has a leather tag that says "balenciaga paris" inside, with the numbers 203230 001013 embossed on the back. (and "made in italy).  supposed to be guaranteed authentic but I guess you never know. It FEELS real, the leather is really soft and nice, but I have never seen this style before.


----------



## IsMe

Also, I just searched through this thread and it looks like user @jessicagardner had (has?) the same one. Jessica, did you ever figure out what the heck this is?


----------



## badhabitat03

Here. This website is very helpful to identify year esp for the CITY with the serial numbers.
http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html



*K = *F/W 2012
*L = *S/S 2012
*M* = F/W 2011
*N *= S/S 2011
*O* = F/W 2010
*P* = S/S 2010
*Q* = F/W 2009
*R* = S/S 2009 Raised Brass HW, Silver Giant HW, Body Colored HW
*S* = F/W 2008 Raised Brass HW, Gold Giant Hardware, Silver Giant HW, Body Colored HW
*T* = S/S 2008 Raised Brass HW, Gold Giant Hardware, Silver Giant HW
*U* = F/W 2007 Raised Brass HW, Gold Giant Hardware, Silver Giant HW
*V* = S/S 2007 Raised Brass HW, Gold Giant HW
*W *= F/W 206 Raised Brass HW Pony hair had raised silver HW
*Y* = S/S 2006 Raised Brass HW White Pony hair had Swarovski crystals
*Z* = F/W 2005 Raised Brass HW Canvas had raised silver HW
*A *= S/S 2005 Raised Brass HW Metallics has raised silver HW
*B* = F/W 2004 Raised Brass HW with Sans Serif Font from here on out
*C *= S/S 2004 Raised Silver/Pewter HW with Serif Font
*D* = F/W 2003 Raised Silver/Pewter HW with Serif Font
 S/S 2003 Raised Silver/Pewter HW
 F/W 2002 Suede with Raised Silver HW
 S/S 2002 Smooth and Pebbled Leather with Flat Brass HW
 F/W 2001 Smooth and Pebbled Leather with Flat Brass HW


----------



## saira1214

badhabitat03 said:


> Here. This website is very helpful to identify year esp for the CITY with the serial numbers.
> http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html
> 
> 
> 
> *K = *F/W 2012
> *L = *S/S 2012
> *M* = F/W 2011
> *N *= S/S 2011
> *O* = F/W 2010
> *P* = S/S 2010
> *Q* = F/W 2009
> *R* = S/S 2009 Raised Brass HW, Silver Giant HW, Body Colored HW
> *S* = F/W 2008 Raised Brass HW, Gold Giant Hardware, Silver Giant HW, Body Colored HW
> *T* = S/S 2008 Raised Brass HW, Gold Giant Hardware, Silver Giant HW
> *U* = F/W 2007 Raised Brass HW, Gold Giant Hardware, Silver Giant HW
> *V* = S/S 2007 Raised Brass HW, Gold Giant HW
> *W *= F/W 206 Raised Brass HW Pony hair had raised silver HW
> *Y* = S/S 2006 Raised Brass HW White Pony hair had Swarovski crystals
> *Z* = F/W 2005 Raised Brass HW Canvas had raised silver HW
> *A *= S/S 2005 Raised Brass HW Metallics has raised silver HW
> *B* = F/W 2004 Raised Brass HW with Sans Serif Font from here on out
> *C *= S/S 2004 Raised Silver/Pewter HW with Serif Font
> *D* = F/W 2003 Raised Silver/Pewter HW with Serif Font
> S/S 2003 Raised Silver/Pewter HW
> F/W 2002 Suede with Raised Silver HW
> S/S 2002 Smooth and Pebbled Leather with Flat Brass HW
> F/W 2001 Smooth and Pebbled Leather with Flat Brass HW



That came from here.  It is located in the reference library.


----------



## MAGJES

ElenaWan said:


> Hi ladies, I saw the following bag on eBay. The seller does not have the authentication card but believe the color is cinnamon/mogano.  What's your opinion?  The bag does have the "legs" at the bottom.  Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 2417749



IMO it looks like Cafe.  Mogano has more red tones.


----------



## MAGJES

ElenaWan said:


> Hi ladies, I saw the following bag on eBay, the seller does not have the authentication card but believe the color is cinnamon/mogano. What's your opinion? The bag does have "feet" at the bottom.  Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 2417807
> 
> 
> (This post was originally posted in a wrong thread)





saira1214 said:


> This bag is definitely from 07 or 08 and it looks to be mogano. However, mogano has very distressed leather and this looks very smooth. Also, Mogano has a reddish undertone. The pictures seem to have this, but it is hard to tell from just this picture alone.




This looks like '07 Cafe to me.  I had the Mogano GGH and it was more red, more distressed. The GGH really brings out the red in the Mogano leather.  Not sure if it's just the picture here but this leather looks too dark to be Mogano....and not red enough.   Cafe was pretty dark.


----------



## ElenaWan

MAGJES said:


> This looks like '07 Cafe to me.  I had the Mogano GGH and it was more red, more distressed. The GGH really brings out the red in the Mogano leather.  Not sure if it's just the picture here but this leather looks too dark to be Mogano....and not red enough.   Cafe was pretty dark.



Thanks for the reply.  The following is the ebay link for the bag.  Would you mind to take a look cause there are more enlarged pictures of the bag.  I am trying to find a mogano so your expert opinion would be much appreciated. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200979297331?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## saira1214

MAGJES said:


> This looks like '07 Cafe to me.  I had the Mogano GGH and it was more red, more distressed. The GGH really brings out the red in the Mogano leather.  Not sure if it's just the picture here but this leather looks too dark to be Mogano....and not red enough.   Cafe was pretty dark.


Based on the the additional photos, I would agree that it is Cafe.


----------



## ElenaWan

saira1214 said:


> Based on the the additional photos, I would agree that it is Cafe.



I see, thank you guys.


----------



## MAGJES

ElenaWan said:


> I see, thank you guys.



Yeah - Like Saira says it looks even more like Cafe from the photos.  I'd ask the seller for rivet pics and better pics of the bale in order to authenticate!


----------



## lovelymelon

I think its authentic= =just think...


----------



## badhabitat03

ElenaWan said:


> Hi ladies, I saw the following bag on eBay. The seller does not have the authentication card but believe the color is cinnamon/mogano.  What's your opinion?  The bag does have the "legs" at the bottom.  Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 2417749


That's Cafe.


----------



## x35yu

hi ladies! i came across this pic yesterday from a consignment stores website but not sure what year this color is from. i can only recall a purpleish color that resembles this color which is glycine from 2012, but its definitely not it, can someone please identify the year and color? thankss!


----------



## saira1214

x35yu said:


> hi ladies! i came across this pic yesterday from a consignment stores website but not sure what year this color is from. i can only recall a purpleish color that resembles this color which is glycine from 2012, but its definitely not it, can someone please identify the year and color? thankss!



Why do you think it isn't glycine? I think it is.


----------



## LocksAndKeys

ElenaWan said:


> Hi ladies, I saw the following bag on eBay, the seller does not have the authentication card but believe the color is cinnamon/mogano. What's your opinion? The bag does have "feet" at the bottom.  Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 2417807
> 
> 
> (This post was originally posted in a wrong thread)


I think it's cafe.


----------



## ChristinaAJ

This bag is beautiful and like the other I would say that the color is Café.  Congratulation with the bag!


----------



## ElenaWan

Hi experts, is this bag made of Hamilton leather? And is this from 2013 Holiday Series?
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks.


----------



## saira1214

ElenaWan said:


> Hi experts, is this bag made of Hamilton leather? And is this from 2013 Holiday Series?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2427382
> 
> 
> Thanks.



It is from 2013 and it is from the holiday collection. I do not know what the official name is, but I think it is Rouge Cardinal.


----------



## JuliJenn

Hi!  Please accept my apologies if I am posting in the wrong area.  I was wondering if I could please have some help identifying the color and year of this Twiggy? Thank you so much for your help!  Happy Holidays!

Listing:  Balenciaga Twiggy. Authenticated In TPF Recently. Read Notes!
Ebay Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/181278700958?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
Item Number:  181278700958
Seller:  babybelly801


----------



## Jira

ElenaWan said:


> Hi experts, is this bag made of Hamilton leather? And is this from 2013 Holiday Series?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2427382
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Yes, it is made of Hamilton leather. It's much softer than it looks!


----------



## DitsyPrint

Hiya

How can I tell if my Twiggy is Chevre or Agneau?

Can anyone help? Thanks so much!

Thanks


----------



## nicoleadrianna

Do you know what year it's from? Chèvre was used until 2007 I think? Agneau was used 2008 on, please correct me if I'm wrong experts! To me, in these photos it looks a lot like chèvre!


----------



## saira1214

JuliJenn said:


> Hi!  Please accept my apologies if I am posting in the wrong area.  I was wondering if I could please have some help identifying the color and year of this Twiggy? Thank you so much for your help!  Happy Holidays!
> 
> Listing:  Balenciaga Twiggy. Authenticated In TPF Recently. Read Notes!
> Ebay Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/181278700958?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> Item Number:  181278700958
> Seller:  babybelly801



This one is hard for me since I believe it to be faded. You  can tell when you look at the tag.It looks to me that it was once grey and I suspect that it was s/s 06 greige, but I honestly don't know. It definitely looks like Chevre leather.  Maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## ElenaWan

Jira said:


> Yes, it is made of Hamilton leather. It's much softer than it looks!



I see.  Thank you.


----------



## DitsyPrint

nicoleadrianna said:


> Do you know what year it's from? Chèvre was used until 2007 I think? Agneau was used 2008 on, please correct me if I'm wrong experts! To me, in these photos it looks a lot like chèvre!




Hi, no I don't know the year sadly! I think it's Chèvre too! But no way of knowing I guess!


----------



## JuliJenn

saira1214 said:


> This one is hard for me since I believe it to be faded. You  can tell when you look at the tag.It looks to me that it was once grey and I suspect that it was s/s 06 greige, but I honestly don't know. It definitely looks like Chevre leather.  Maybe someone else can chime in?



Hi Saira, Thank you so much for your help!  I really appreciate your giving me some direction with it.  Thanks again and Happy Holidays to you!


----------



## la miss

Hello, can anyone help me identify this bag? I don't know anything about Balenciagas but I've always admire them from afar. Wish I could get some info on this one. Thanks in advance if you can help. Sorry about the photos. I tried and tried to turn them but they are still showing upside down. Ugh


----------



## Jira

la miss said:


> Hello, can anyone help me identify this bag? I don't know anything about Balenciagas but I've always admire them from afar. Wish I could get some info on this one. Thanks in advance if you can help. Sorry about the photos. I tried and tried to turn them but they are still showing upside down. Ugh



It's a regular hardware City. Color looks like 2012 Mangue. If you post a picture of the inside tag, we can confirm.


----------



## la miss

Jira said:


> It's a regular hardware City. Color looks like 2012 Mangue. If you post a picture of the inside tag, we can confirm.



Thank you! I never cease to be amazed by the incredible skills here on TPF (even when the pictures are backwards and upside down!!) 

My phone doesnt work that good but here are some pictures of the tag front and back. Thanks again 

Now I just have to figure out how to rotate pictures... :shame:


----------



## Koobadior

Hello Ladies,

        I would like your opinions on the color of this Day Handbag. I'm thinking it is Beige Nougatine but it does look very light. Then again could just be the pictures, which I am hoping  It does have the interior pockets so I think would have to be from 2012 and on. Any opinions would be fantastic.

Thanks 

Listing: Authentic Balenciaga Leather Giant Arena Bag Taupe Purse

Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121230243261?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648

Item Number:  121230243261

Seller: easysaledallas


----------



## saira1214

Koobadior said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I would like your opinions on the color of this Day Handbag. I'm thinking it is Beige Nougatine but it does look very light. Then again could just be the pictures, which I am hoping  It does have the interior pockets so I think would have to be from 2012 and on. Any opinions would be fantastic.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Listing: Authentic Balenciaga Leather Giant Arena Bag Taupe Purse
> 
> Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121230243261?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648
> 
> Item Number:  121230243261
> 
> Seller: easysaledallas



These beige colors are so hard to identify because they all look so similar and the small nuances do not come across in photos. Can you get a photo of the back of the inside tag and the back of the mirror?


----------



## saira1214

la miss said:


> Thank you! I never cease to be amazed by the incredible skills here on TPF (even when the pictures are backwards and upside down!!)
> 
> My phone doesnt work that good but here are some pictures of the tag front and back. Thanks again
> 
> Now I just have to figure out how to rotate pictures... :shame:



It's Tournesol.


----------



## JuliJenn

Hi!  Could you please confirm if this is a Taupe from 05?  If its not, could you please let me know what year, color you think it might be?  Thank you so much for your help!  As always, it is _much_ appreciated!


----------



## Koobadior

saira1214 said:


> These beige colors are so hard to identify because they all look so similar and the small nuances do not come across in photos. Can you get a photo of the back of the inside tag and the back of the mirror?



I will post when I receive the bag 

Thanks.


----------



## la miss

saira1214 said:


> It's Tournesol.



Thanks saira1214. Do you know what year is the Tournesol from?


----------



## saira1214

la miss said:


> thanks saira1214. Do you know what year is the tournesol from?



2013


----------



## la miss

saira1214 said:


> 2013



thanks


----------



## Louise70290

Hello, 

Would anyone have an idea what year and leather type is this?
The lady I purchased it from says it is a 2011 but is that just a coincidence (see tag) ? 

Also does anyone know what type of leather this is? Its soft and light but definitely "thickly" crinkled.

Any knowlege you can share would be much appreciated. I'm sure I've seen bags like this in the threads before but been searching and can't find the answer.


----------



## milan83

Please help me identify the color of this part time.I think it's beige nougatine or cumin. Thanx

http://m.ebay.it/itm/201003342162?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1&clk_rvr_id=562998142389


----------



## bagpug

milan83 said:


> Please help me identify the color of this part time.I think it's beige nougatine or cumin. Thanx
> 
> http://m.ebay.it/itm/201003342162?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1&clk_rvr_id=562998142389


It is definitely not cumin. Cumin has a more brown/orange undertone.


----------



## saira1214

milan83 said:


> Please help me identify the color of this part time.I think it's beige nougatine or cumin. Thanx
> 
> http://m.ebay.it/itm/201003342162?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1&clk_rvr_id=562998142389



It's beige nougatine.


----------



## milan83

Thanks!!


----------



## lovechanel920

So I saw a Balenciaga bag in Nov 2012 and it was the prettiest gray I have ever seen.

I went through the reference library trying to find it and this is what it potentially may be:

-Argent
-Ardoise
-Gris Poivre
-Gris Ciment

It was a very true light gray, an almost white gray. Very distressed and just so gorgeous. My best guess is that it is Argent.

Probably some of these colors weren't produced when I saw the bag, so that will help the process of elimination. I haven't seen any in person, so by my limited description, what color was that bag?

There was no shimmer to the bag at all (not mettalic either) and it wasn't a dark gray and did not appear to have any undertones. A light white gray is the best description. Classic hardware city bag.


----------



## saira1214

lovechanel920 said:


> So I saw a Balenciaga bag in Nov 2012 and it was the prettiest gray I have ever seen.
> 
> I went through the reference library trying to find it and this is what it potentially may be:
> 
> -Argent
> -Ardoise
> -Gris Poivre
> -Gris Ciment
> 
> It was a very true light gray, an almost white gray. Very distressed and just so gorgeous. My best guess is that it is Argent.
> 
> Probably some of these colors weren't produced when I saw the bag, so that will help the process of elimination. I haven't seen any in person, so by my limited description, what color was that bag?
> 
> There was no shimmer to the bag at all (not mettalic either) and it wasn't a dark gray and did not appear to have any undertones. A light white gray is the best description. Classic hardware city bag.



Hard to say.  Ardoise is a blue grey, gris poivre is more brown and gris ciment is a light grey, but I wouldn't call it a white/grey.  Argent is a dove grey and could be that. Did you see it in the store or on someone?


----------



## lovechanel920

saira1214 said:


> Hard to say.  Ardoise is a blue grey, gris poivre is more brown and gris ciment is a light grey, but I wouldn't call it a white/grey.  Argent is a dove grey and could be that. Did you see it in the store or on someone?



Saw it on someone.


----------



## RealDealCollection

JuliJenn said:


> Hi!  Could you please confirm if this is a Taupe from 05?  If its not, could you please let me know what year, color you think it might be?  Thank you so much for your help!  As always, it is _much_ appreciated!



It's definitely not S/S '05 Taupe as that color is less brown and more grey like a true taupe.  A closer color would be '09 Noix.  Even though it's hard to tell from inside-light shots, I think this is probably F/W '06 or S/S '07 Truffle Brown Twiggy.  Otherwise, it could be FW '06 Marron Brown if the base hue is more blue rather than yellow.


----------



## JuliJenn

RealDealCollection said:


> It's definitely not S/S '05 Taupe as that color is less brown and more grey like a true taupe.  A closer color would be '09 Noix.  Even though it's hard to tell from inside-light shots, I think this is probably F/W '06 or S/S '07 Truffle Brown Twiggy.  Otherwise, it could be FW '06 Marron Brown if the base hue is more blue rather than yellow.



Thank you so much for your help, RDC!   I greatly appreciate it.  Its a toughie, huh?  I am grateful for the direction you've given me.  Thank you again, and Happy Holidays to you too!  All my best!


----------



## saira1214

JuliJenn said:


> Hi!  Could you please confirm if this is a Taupe from 05?  If its not, could you please let me know what year, color you think it might be?  Thank you so much for your help!  As always, it is _much_ appreciated!





RealDealCollection said:


> It's definitely not S/S '05 Taupe as that color is less brown and more grey like a true taupe.  A closer color would be '09 Noix.  Even though it's hard to tell from inside-light shots, I think this is probably F/W '06 or S/S '07 Truffle Brown Twiggy.  Otherwise, it could be FW '06 Marron Brown if the base hue is more blue rather than yellow.



This one has given me trouble maybe because of the lighting? I agree that it is not 05 Taupe, but it is definitely from 07 or before.  09 Noix wouldn't have the pocket on the back of the mirror.  It also think that it is truffle.


----------



## JuliJenn

saira1214 said:


> This one has given me trouble maybe because of the lighting? I agree that it is not 05 Taupe, but it is definitely from 07 or before.  09 Noix wouldn't have the pocket on the back of the mirror.  It also think that it is truffle.



Thank you so much, Saira!  I really appreciate your help too.  Its dark here right now, otherwise I'd take an outdoor photo myself and post it for you.  I've been looking through all the photos of the browns here on TPF, and I was guessing it was the Noix before you messaged me, as it has the same creaminess to the color, but thank you for pointing out that couldn't be it because of the mirror.  It must be the fading which is making it look creamy to me.  My goodness!  This one is a mystery bag!  Thank you so, so much for helping me narrow down what it could be!  And Happy Holidays to you too!


----------



## JuliJenn

Good morning!  Merry Christmas!  I have taken a few outside photos, in case these might help with a better idea of the color of my bag.  If you have a moment, no rush, but if you have a moment to look them over, that would be awesome!  Thank you so, so much for your help!  I really appreciate it! And Happy Holidays!


----------



## saira1214

JuliJenn said:


> Good morning!  Merry Christmas!  I have taken a few outside photos, in case these might help with a better idea of the color of my bag.  If you have a moment, no rush, but if you have a moment to look them over, that would be awesome!  Thank you so, so much for your help!  I really appreciate it! And Happy Holidays!



Happy Holidays to you!! Ahh, this lighting is much better. In this lighting I would say that you have a 06 Griege or 05 Taupe. I have to double check. Either way, its a beauty.


----------



## JuliJenn

saira1214 said:


> Happy Holidays to you!! Ahh, this lighting is much better. In this lighting I would say that you have a 06 Griege or 05 Taupe. I have to double check. Either way, its a beauty.



You're awesome, Saira!  Thank you very, very much for all your help!  You went above and beyond for this one!  I really appreciate it.  You girls are the best!  I wish you and your family Happy, Happy Holidays and all the best for the new year!  XOXO

:rockettes:


----------



## superyz00

very similar to city..


----------



## RealDealCollection

saira1214 said:


> This one has given me trouble maybe because of the lighting? I agree that it is not 05 Taupe, but it is definitely from 07 or before.  09 Noix wouldn't have the pocket on the back of the mirror.  It also think that it is truffle.



LOL! Photo color-ID is tricky, the colors are totally different in these shots!!  My text wasn't clear as I meant that '09 Noix would be a good alternative to '05 Taupe if you're looking for that type of color.  

Saira, you are absolutely right we lost the mirror pocket in F/W '08. Now that I see more of her bag and those "fat studs" I think it may very well be S/S '05 Taupe.  Congrats, it's gorgeous!!


----------



## eyeonprize

Could you please help me identify this?


----------



## saira1214

eyeonprize said:


> Could you please help me identify this?




Faded 09 Maldives


----------



## Metteandersen

Hey girls, is this Sorbet or what do you think?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...258?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item461636516a


----------



## TwiggyM

Dear leadies,

I posted this in the authentication thread and a lovely lady said I should try to post it here. 

I'm new to Balenciaga, and I am now contemplating purchasing my first B-bag. As I am no fan of lamb  leather I am looking for a bag in Hamilton/goat leather. The link is to a very  upscale boutique in Norway which is an official retailer of Balenciaga. They just recently started a website and eshop for Norwegian buyers. I have no opportunity to see this bag in real life before purchasing. 

Based on the one picture the shop offers on their website, could someone identify season/type oF leather and hardware on this Balenciaga city for me? Could someone tell me if it is goat leather  (looks like it)? I'm unsure if this black leather/kind of matte gold  hardware combination has been made at all and especially in goat?

Sorry about all the questions, the SA in the store was a bit uncertain herself and I am no expert on Balenciaga bags. 

THANK YOU!

Item name: Balenciaga city black/gold hardware
Link: http://vincci.no/damer/balenciaga/ve...dbag-goldblack
Seller: Vincci, acknowledged retailer of Balenciaga in Norway
Item number: doesn't have one


----------



## saira1214

TwiggyM said:


> Dear leadies,
> 
> I posted this in the authentication thread and a lovely lady said I should try to post it here.
> 
> I'm new to Balenciaga, and I am now contemplating purchasing my first B-bag. As I am no fan of lamb  leather I am looking for a bag in Hamilton/goat leather. The link is to a very  upscale boutique in Norway which is an official retailer of Balenciaga. They just recently started a website and eshop for Norwegian buyers. I have no opportunity to see this bag in real life before purchasing.
> 
> Based on the one picture the shop offers on their website, could someone identify season/type oF leather and hardware on this Balenciaga city for me? Could someone tell me if it is goat leather  (looks like it)? I'm unsure if this black leather/kind of matte gold  hardware combination has been made at all and especially in goat?
> 
> Sorry about all the questions, the SA in the store was a bit uncertain herself and I am no expert on Balenciaga bags.
> 
> THANK YOU!
> 
> Item name: Balenciaga city black/gold hardware
> Link: http://vincci.no/damer/balenciaga/ve...dbag-goldblack
> Seller: Vincci, acknowledged retailer of Balenciaga in Norway
> Item number: doesn't have one




Yes, the leather looks like the Hamilton bag.


----------



## saira1214

Metteandersen said:


> Hey girls, is this Sorbet or what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...258?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item461636516a




Yes, I think this is sorbet.


----------



## TwiggyM

saira1214 said:


> Yes, the leather looks like the Hamilton bag.



Thank you! The city bag was produced in black hamilton leather with regular gold hardware then?


----------



## milan83

TwiggyM said:


> Thank you! The city bag was produced in black hamilton leather with regular gold hardware then?



Yes,the Hamilton black style has regular style but with mat gold hw. I saw it IRL and is a really nice combination! didn't buy it only because they had a velo and I wanted a city.but I have to tell you that in milan boutique I asked if it was lambskin or goat leather and they told me it was lambskin! so if you just want the goat you should ask them to control the paper tag..there is written if it's chevre or agneau


----------



## TwiggyM

milan83 said:


> Yes,the Hamilton black style has regular style but with mat gold hw. I saw it IRL and is a really nice combination! didn't buy it only because they had a velo and I wanted a city.but I have to tell you that in milan boutique I asked if it was lambskin or goat leather and they told me it was lambskin! so if you just want the goat you should ask them to control the paper tag..there is written if it's chevre or agneau



Hi,

thank you for the info. I have already asked the store if they can check the tags. If it is chèvre I will buy it


----------



## Ilovemiau

Hi there any Idea about the Name of this Color?

Thanks &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## baghorr

Hi there, this is my first bali and I'd love some info on her!!!! Any info appreciated, thanks!!


----------



## saira1214

Ilovemiau said:


> Hi there any Idea about the Name of this Color?
> 
> Thanks &#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2448164
> View attachment 2448165




Looks like 07 sienna hobo


----------



## saira1214

baghorr said:


> Hi there, this is my first bali and I'd love some info on her!!!! Any info appreciated, thanks!!




2012 black with rosegold g12 hardware.


----------



## nicoleadrianna

My newest addition. Hip w/gsh. But is it framboise or pourpre?!! Please help!


----------



## saira1214

nicoleadrianna said:


> My newest addition. Hip w/gsh. But is it framboise or pourpre?!! Please help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2450644
> View attachment 2450645
> View attachment 2450646
> View attachment 2450647
> View attachment 2450648




09 poupre


----------



## nicoleadrianna

saira1214 said:


> 09 poupre



Thank you Saira! That's what I was hoping for!


----------



## Koobadior

saira1214 said:


> These beige colors are so hard to identify because they all look so similar and the small nuances do not come across in photos. Can you get a photo of the back of the inside tag and the back of the mirror?




 After receiving the bag, I see what you mean that the beige colors come across different in photos. The ebay pictures looked really yellow. Here are some pictures I took that still dont really look exactly like the color in person, but they are better than the ebay pics. I now believe this may be Latte but would like your expert advice  I think the picture with the mirror is the best depiction of the actual color.

Thanks 

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/koobadior/library/Balenciaga Day


----------



## saira1214

Koobadior said:


> After receiving the bag, I see what you mean that the beige colors come across different in photos. The ebay pictures looked really yellow. Here are some pictures I took that still dont really look exactly like the color in person, but they are better than the ebay pics. I now believe this may be Latte but would like your expert advice  I think the picture with the mirror is the best depiction of the actual color.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/koobadior/library/Balenciaga Day




It is from f/w 2012 and is latte.


----------



## Koobadior

saira1214 said:


> It is from f/w 2012 and is latte.



Thanks so much


----------



## baghorr

saira1214 said:


> 2012 black with rosegold g12 hardware.



Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Justyne

Please help identify year and colour:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111250948684

Thank you


----------



## tomridal

Wow, I've only once seen this style, and it came and went on wondermyworld in about a nanosecond with one fuzzy picture... congrats on getting your hands on something so unique!!


----------



## saira1214

Justyne said:


> Please help identify year and colour:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111250948684
> 
> Thank you


Hard to tell, but I think it is Praline.


----------



## Justyne

saira1214 said:


> Hard to tell, but I think it is Praline.



Thank you saira1214


----------



## chrstyle

Hi everyone,
Please help me identify this bag. The youtuber insists it's the Balenciaga "Man Bag", but I don't think I've ever hear it. Might be the Day or Courier.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De__QDlHF7U


----------



## saira1214

chrstyle said:


> Hi everyone,
> Please help me identify this bag. The youtuber insists it's the Balenciaga "Man Bag", but I don't think I've ever hear it. Might be the Day or Courier.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De__QDlHF7U



I can't see the whole bag, but it looks like the Mens' Day Bag


----------



## Jira

chrstyle said:


> Hi everyone,
> Please help me identify this bag. The youtuber insists it's the Balenciaga "Man Bag", but I don't think I've ever hear it. Might be the Day or Courier.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De__QDlHF7U



From 01:11, you can see it's quite large & wide. It's the newer Courier.


----------



## chrstyle

Jira said:


> From 01:11, you can see it's quite large & wide. It's the newer Courier.



Thanks! And there's no such thing as Balenciaga's "The Man Bag" right?


----------



## Ilovemiau

saira1214 said:


> Looks like 07 sienna hobo




Thanks sweetheart &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Holliewelsh20

Hi all

I have just brought this pre loved it was claimed to be a city but it has a middle seam which made me think it's work?

I already own a couple of bb but not familiar with the names. 

Pls confirm if it's a new thing? On the latest styles?


----------



## LuckyLisa

Holliewelsh20 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have just brought this pre loved it was claimed to be a city but it has a middle seam which made me think it's work?
> 
> I already own a couple of bb but not familiar with the names.
> 
> Pls confirm if it's a new thing? On the latest styles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2456567


Looks like the Part-Time.

Did you have it authenticated?


----------



## Holliewelsh20

LuckyLisa said:


> Looks like the Part-Time.




Thanks for your reply. 
Do all part times have the middle seam? I am just not familiar with this, mine of my others have this?


----------



## LuckyLisa

Holliewelsh20 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Do all part times have the middle seam? I am just not familiar with this, mine of my others have this?


I think there's a breakdown in one of the reference threads, but I know that the Part-time has the middle seam and the shoulder strap; City has no seam and shoulder strap. The Work has no shoulder strap. 

Did you have it authenticated?


----------



## Holliewelsh20

LuckyLisa said:


> I think there's a breakdown in one of the reference threads, but I know that the Part-time has the middle seam and the shoulder strap; City has no seam and shoulder strap. The Work has no shoulder strap.
> 
> Did you have it authenticated?




I had it authenticated on here. Just waiting to receive it so I can add further clearer pics on, for further piece of mind. Oh ok so it's more likely to be a part time then city.


----------



## saira1214

Holliewelsh20 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have just brought this pre loved it was claimed to be a city but it has a middle seam which made me think it's work?
> 
> I already own a couple of bb but not familiar with the names.
> 
> Pls confirm if it's a new thing? On the latest styles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2456567



This is a part-time. Looks to be Anthra and is from 2011 or earlier. The hardware is giant 21 silver.


----------



## Holliewelsh20

saira1214 said:


> This is a part-time. Looks to be Anthra and is from 2011 or earlier. The hardware is giant 21 silver.




Thanks for your help. 
It is anthra and is a 2011 with giant silver. It was stayed as city but I has my reservations due to middle seam. doesn't really bother me which one it is. Just concerned about that seam. I will be posting further pics once I get the bag this weekend for further authentication.


----------



## dianahuang

Dear experts,
Please help me identify the color for this city 2011 Rose gold giant hw. TIA


----------



## saira1214

dianahuang said:


> Dear experts,
> Please help me identify the color for this city 2011 Rose gold giant hw. TIA
> View attachment 2457007
> 
> View attachment 2457008
> 
> View attachment 2457009




Grenadine


----------



## dianahuang

saira1214 said:


> Grenadine




Thankyou


----------



## nellia1

Hello,
Please help me identify this Bal handbag
2012 3 281770 D94JN 168

I do understand it is 2012 SS and color blue indigo
what the name of the model, i am not familiar with Balenciaga bags

Thanks


----------



## Arailah

Please help =)

I'm eyeing this bag and was told it was a 2008 chevre dark brown color.

I can't seem to place the accurate color on the swatches so I'm wondering if the year/leather type is correct.

Thank you!


----------



## milan83

Hi ladies,I purchased this pre-owned non motorcycle balenciaga, already authenticated on this forum. Anyone could tell me the exact name/style and year of the bag?any idea of the original retail price? I really can't find many informations about non motorcycle bags... Photo of seryal number is not clear it's 182107 213048. Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

nellia1 said:


> Hello,
> Please help me identify this Bal handbag
> 2012 3 281770 D94JN 168
> 
> I do understand it is 2012 SS and color blue indigo
> what the name of the model, i am not familiar with Balenciaga bags
> 
> Thanks



This is a city bag.


----------



## saira1214

Arailah said:


> Please help =)
> 
> I'm eyeing this bag and was told it was a 2008 chevre dark brown color.
> 
> I can't seem to place the accurate color on the swatches so I'm wondering if the year/leather type is correct.
> 
> Thank you!



If it is from 2008 is is Charbon. I would say that it looks like 2008 Charbon or 2009 Chataigne. These types of browns are difficult to ID via photos. Do you have the mirror for it or the white tags? If you have the mirror, does it have a pocket on the back? What do the white cards say?


----------



## Arailah

saira1214 said:


> If it is from 2008 is is Charbon. I would say that it looks like 2008 Charbon or 2009 Chataigne. These types of browns are difficult to ID via photos. Do you have the mirror for it or the white tags? If you have the mirror, does it have a pocket on the back? What do the white cards say?


 

Thank you so so much for your help. I'm thinking that if it is a 2008 it is Charbon since 2009 Chataigne looks to be smooth leather and this one is not smooth.

Do you know when Balenciaga switched to lambskin?  I really want a Chevre bag for my first Balenciaga so I'm wanting to make sure that this one I'm eyeing really is Chevre.

I asked him about the mirror, waiting to hear back. I don't think he has the tags.


----------



## saira1214

Arailah said:


> Thank you so so much for your help. I'm thinking that if it is a 2008 it is Charbon since 2009 Chataigne looks to be smooth leather and this one is not smooth.
> 
> Do you know when Balenciaga switched to lambskin?  I really want a Chevre bag for my first Balenciaga so I'm wanting to make sure that this one I'm eyeing really is Chevre.
> 
> I asked him about the mirror, waiting to hear back. I don't think he has the tags.



Balenciaga switches from Chevre to Agneau in 2008, however some bags in 2008 were still made with Chevre. If you hear back from the seller, please post.


----------



## Arailah

saira1214 said:


> Balenciaga switches from Chevre to Agneau in 2008, however some bags in 2008 were still made with Chevre. If you hear back from the seller, please post.


 

Okay, I heard back from the seller.  No pocket on the mirror which would peg it as a 2008 at the oldest.  He has it listed as Chevre, but it may actually be lambskin. 

Do you know if there is a tag inside the bag that tells the material? I don't know how to verify the actual leather type. That's my only hesitation, I think I really want to hold out for a Chevre for my first bag.


----------



## Justyne

Please help identify colour and year:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Thanks a bunch


----------



## saira1214

Justyne said:


> Please help identify colour and year:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> Thanks a bunch




2013 Gris Poivre velo


----------



## saira1214

Arailah said:


> Okay, I heard back from the seller.  No pocket on the mirror which would peg it as a 2008 at the oldest.  He has it listed as Chevre, but it may actually be lambskin.
> 
> Do you know if there is a tag inside the bag that tells the material? I don't know how to verify the actual leather type. That's my only hesitation, I think I really want to hold out for a Chevre for my first bag.




The tag inside will not you. You need the white card. Since charbon is from f/w 2008, I do not think it is chèvre. Sorry.


----------



## Justyne

saira1214 said:


> 2013 Gris Poivre velo



Thank you so much


----------



## milan83

milan83 said:


> Hi ladies,I purchased this pre-owned non motorcycle balenciaga, already authenticated on this forum. Anyone could tell me the exact name/style and year of the bag?any idea of the original retail price? I really can't find many informations about non motorcycle bags... Photo of seryal number is not clear it's 182107 213048. Thank you!



I had an answer from Bal Addicted on the new club thread about non-motorcycle bags! it's a duffle bag from 2007, (someone call it "rollerball bag") in thick goat leather,don't know much more..thanx


----------



## Justyne

Please help identify year and colour of this Balenciaga City.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171143909430?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks a bunch


----------



## saira1214

Justyne said:


> Please help identify year and colour of this Balenciaga City.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171143909430?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch




I think it is 07 ocean


----------



## Justyne

saira1214 said:


> I think it is 07 ocean



Thank you saira1214


----------



## Ilovemiau

Hi Ladies 

Could somebody Tell me which Color These 2 Bags are & Year please 

&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;Thanks


----------



## saira1214

Ilovemiau said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Could somebody Tell me which Color These 2 Bags are & Year please
> 
> &#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;Thanks
> 
> View attachment 2461644
> View attachment 2461645



2012 cyclamen velo and 08 charbon pt, browns are hard to ID in photos.


----------



## Ilovemiau

saira1214 said:


> 2012 cyclamen velo and 08 charbon pt, browns are hard to ID in photos.




Thanks saira &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;for the quick reply 

The Brown One is Really hard i tried to Look at the Color references but i have to say i m Really Color blind. So many brown shades.


----------



## saira1214

Ilovemiau said:


> Thanks saira &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;for the quick reply
> 
> The Brown One is Really hard i tried to Look at the Color references but i have to say i m Really Color blind. So many brown shades.



Do you have the cards for the brown PT? If not, is there a pocket on the back of the mirror? Does the PT have feet at the bottom? Can you post a photo of the back of the tag?


----------



## Ilovemiau

saira1214 said:


> Do you have the cards for the brown PT? If not, is there a pocket on the back of the mirror? Does the PT have feet at the bottom? Can you post a photo of the back of the tag?




No i dont have the Card 
Yes tere is a Pocket in the back 
& 4 Feets Too


----------



## saira1214

Ilovemiau said:


> No i dont have the Card
> Yes tere is a Pocket in the back
> & 4 Feets Too
> View attachment 2461863
> View attachment 2461864



Yes, I think it is 2008 Charbon.


----------



## Ilovemiau

saira1214 said:


> Yes, I think it is 2008 Charbon.




&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;Thanks &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;for Looking 
I appreciate that


----------



## jaslinyjh

Hi there, can anyone help in identifying this preloved that I recently acquired? It is of suede material but Ive no clue which year, season or colour it is actually. Will appreciate all input and enlightenment! 










Another bag I need help with is this silver city, I had originally thought it was from the 2005 holiday metallic family, but seems like I was mistaken. Same as above, Ive no clue to which season, year or colour code. Pretty lost at identifying the bag 








Thank you ladies for all your time and effort in advance!


----------



## saira1214

I think your suede is from 2012 and is militate. The city is from the metallic collection which I believe is also from 2011 or 2012.


jaslinyjh said:


> Hi there, can anyone help in identifying this preloved that I recently acquired? It is of suede material but Ive no clue which year, season or colour it is actually. Will appreciate all input and enlightenment!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another bag I need help with is this silver city, I had originally thought it was from the 2005 holiday metallic family, but seems like I was mistaken. Same as above, Ive no clue to which season, year or colour code. Pretty lost at identifying the bag
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463278
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies for all your time and effort in advance!


----------



## sportgirl18

I was directed to this thread from the authenticate thread. Hopefully you guys can help me identify the exact color and year of my new Balenciaga bag that I just purchased from Bluefly. I know it is a classic day bag. I am not sure of the exact color or year. Please find attached pictures of the bag. If you need any additional information or pictures, please let me know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## saira1214

sportgirl18 said:


> I was directed to this thread from the authenticate thread. Hopefully you guys can help me identify the exact color and year of my new Balenciaga bag that I just purchased from Bluefly. I know it is a classic day bag. I am not sure of the exact color or year. Please find attached pictures of the bag. If you need any additional information or pictures, please let me know. Thanks in advance!




13 cumin


----------



## Metteandersen

HI girls

The seller lists this as red but that doesn´t help me at all as there as many shades of red + I think it look pink?
Anyway:

Name:Balenciaga giant city bag with the silver hardware
Number:141165375816
ID:evil_yo
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## saira1214

Metteandersen said:


> HI girls
> 
> The seller lists this as red but that doesn´t help me at all as there as many shades of red + I think it look pink?
> Anyway:
> 
> Name:Balenciaga giant city bag with the silver hardware
> Number:141165375816
> ID:evil_yo
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en



It is a bit difficult to tell in photos but it looks like either 2009 Sanguine or Poupre.


----------



## Metteandersen

saira1214 said:


> It is a bit difficult to tell in photos but it looks like either 2009 Sanguine or Poupre.



Hi there, thank you so so much for a quick response I´m gonna try to email the seller and ask her because I would really like to know the specific color. It´s kinda important


----------



## milan83

Hi could you help me identify the exact color of this purple work? thanx!


----------



## saira1214

milan83 said:


> Hi could you help me identify the exact color of this purple work? thanx!



2007 violet.


----------



## MAGJES

Metteandersen said:


> HI girls
> 
> The seller lists this as red but that doesn´t help me at all as there as many shades of red + I think it look pink?
> Anyway:
> 
> Name:Balenciaga giant city bag with the silver hardware
> Number:141165375816
> ID:evil_yo
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en



HI, That's 2009 Pourpre - It's a pretty leather.
Ask for authentication pics!


----------



## ginaki

Hello ladies!
I bought this city as a 2007 plomb /steel (it does not have the mirror). Is there any chance that it is anthracite? It has no tags. The leather seems chevre. Thanks!


----------



## Justyne

Please help with colour.

Listing states praline but to me it looks like papyrus.

http://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Agneau-Work-Praline-50860

Thanks a bunch


----------



## shopboy

ginaki said:


> Hello ladies!
> I bought this city as a 2007 plomb /steel (it does not have the mirror). Is there any chance that it is anthracite? It has no tags. The leather seems chevre. Thanks!



I've a Plomb GSH Work and it had faded to the color similar to your pictures. So it could be a Plomb.


----------



## ginaki

shopboy said:


> I've a Plomb GSH Work and it had faded to the color similar to your pictures. So it could be a Plomb.



Thanks


----------



## MAGJES

Justyne said:


> Please help with colour.
> 
> Listing states praline but to me it looks like papyrus.
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Agneau-Work-Praline-50860
> 
> Thanks a bunch



Hi, I owned a Papyrus Work at one time and it was darker than the Fashionphile Work.  

Here's an old pic of my Papyrus - it looks grey. Fashionphile's Work looks light a darker beige.


----------



## MAGJES

sportgirl18 said:


> I was directed to this thread from the authenticate thread. Hopefully you guys can help me identify the exact color and year of my new Balenciaga bag that I just purchased from Bluefly. I know it is a classic day bag. I am not sure of the exact color or year. Please find attached pictures of the bag. If you need any additional information or pictures, please let me know. Thanks in advance!





saira1214 said:


> 13 cumin



Your Day is* 12 F/W Cumin.*

The leather is beautiful on your Cumin Day!


----------



## ukiuki

Can anyone help me identify this Bal clutch?
I got it in a fukubukuro bag at new years from a balenciaga store

Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

Justyne said:


> Please help with colour.
> 
> 
> 
> Listing states praline but to me it looks like papyrus.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Agneau-Work-Praline-50860
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch




This is Praline.


----------



## saira1214

ginaki said:


> Hello ladies!
> I bought this city as a 2007 plomb /steel (it does not have the mirror). Is there any chance that it is anthracite? It has no tags. The leather seems chevre. Thanks!




This one is hard. I want to say that this is Anthra. This has blue-ish undertones that is not found in plomb.


----------



## MAGJES

Justyne said:


> Please help with colour.
> 
> Listing states praline but to me it looks like papyrus.
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Agneau-Work-Praline-50860
> 
> Thanks a bunch





MAGJES said:


> Hi, I owned a Papyrus Work at one time and it was darker than the Fashionphile Work.
> 
> Here's an old pic of my Papyrus - it looks grey. Fashionphile's Work looks light a darker beige.





saira1214 said:


> This is Praline.




It looks like Fashionphile changed the description from Praline to Papyrus.  It must be a really light Papyrus.


----------



## saira1214

MAGJES said:


> It looks like Fashionphile changed the description from Praline to Papyrus.  It must be a really light Papyrus.



In some of the photos it definitely looks Papyrus and in others Praline. I guess it has to do with the lighting that the bag was shot in. Maybe they will be willing to take different photos if you are interested?


----------



## MAGJES

saira1214 said:


> In some of the photos it definitely looks Papyrus and in others Praline. I guess it has to do with the lighting that the bag was shot in. Maybe they will be willing to take different photos if you are interested?



I'm not interested!  I just sold my Papyrus Work.  I had answered the poster's question and was updating the info since Fashionphile changed the description.


----------



## saira1214

Oh. Not sure why I have been quoted.


----------



## Justyne

MAGJES said:


> It looks like Fashionphile changed the description from Praline to Papyrus.  It must be a really light Papyrus.



Thank you


----------



## MAGJES

Saira -I quoted you because you quoted me and asked a question.  Let's move on. 





saira1214 said:


> Oh. Not sure why I have been quoted.


----------



## saira1214

MAGJES said:


> Saira -I quoted you because you quoted me and asked a question.  Let's move on.




Please put me on ignore like I will do to you. Seriously misdirected aggression. My posts never involved you.


----------



## Jira

I've always had quirky experiences with multi-quote and nested quotes, 's all good.  I know the OP appreciated your help in identifying the color. Thank you both! 

Now let's get back to figuring out which color name sounds most like that of a 1960s perfume.


----------



## mere girl

I think this is a 2003 red with pewter hardware?
I haven't got the paper cards...but the inner tag is leather...and it is a deeper, richer red IRL


----------



## saira1214

mere girl said:


> I think this is a 2003 red with pewter hardware?
> I haven't got the paper cards...but the inner tag is leather...and it is a deeper, richer red IRL




It looks like 03 red. If it is a deeper red versus a crayola red, then you've got yourself a 03. Congrats, I have a 04 which I love but am also craving a 03 red!


----------



## Jira

mere girl said:


> I think this is a 2003 red with pewter hardware?
> I haven't got the paper cards...but the inner tag is leather...and it is a deeper, richer red IRL



Agree with saira1214 it's an 03 Red! Wow, been a while since I've seen one of these. It's like a predecessor to 05 Rouge Theatre.


----------



## FroFro

Does anyone know the name of this style? It is very similar to the Day bag, but some of the details are different. It was purchased last year.
Thanks in advance


----------



## saira1214

FroFro said:


> Does anyone know the name of this style? It is very similar to the Day bag, but some of the details are different. It was purchased last year.
> Thanks in advance
> View attachment 2473651
> View attachment 2473652
> View attachment 2473653



It is still called the Day. Last year, they changed the appearance of the Day style.


----------



## FroFro

saira1214 said:


> It is still called the Day. Last year, they changed the appearance of the Day style.




I see  Thanks!


----------



## mere girl

saira1214 said:


> It looks like 03 red. If it is a deeper red versus a crayola red, then you've got yourself a 03. Congrats, I have a 04 which I love but am also craving a 03 red!


 Hi - thank you, yes it is a deeper red then the pics show..


----------



## Metteandersen

HI girls, could u please help me with this one. The seller believe it´s murier or raisin. What´s you take on it? 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151215913922


----------



## nox

has someone seen this bag before? What is the model and color?

thanks!


----------



## ukiuki

Hey everyone I really need help with this model name and year...


----------



## Sssy

Metteandersen said:


> HI girls, could u please help me with this one. The seller believe it´s murier or raisin. What´s you take on it?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151215913922



I think it's lovely Murier  F/W 2010


----------



## saira1214

Metteandersen said:


> HI girls, could u please help me with this one. The seller believe it´s murier or raisin. What´s you take on it?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151215913922



Yes, this is 2010 Murier. Raisin did not come with RGGH.


----------



## saira1214

nox said:


> has someone seen this bag before? What is the model and color?
> 
> thanks!


Anthra mini-bowling bag.


----------



## saira1214

ukiuki said:


> Hey everyone I really need help with this model name and year...


Sorry, I'm not familiar with non-motorcycle bags. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## puravida

Hello!

Please help me authenticate this bag! Urgent!

Item name: Balencia giant 12 Gold Part Time Nude

Item number: 271372075303

Seller ID: jldm6

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271372075303...84.m1438.l2648


----------



## Metteandersen

Sssy said:


> I think it's lovely Murier  F/W 2010



HI there and thank you so so much for your help. I really appreciate it. Have a lovely weekend


----------



## Sssy

Metteandersen said:


> HI there and thank you so so much for your help. I really appreciate it. Have a lovely weekend



No problem  I was eyeing this bag as well. Have a lovely weekend too


----------



## nox

saira1214 said:


> Anthra mini-bowling bag.


Thank you so much! how come this anthra seems so light?


----------



## saira1214

nox said:


> Thank you so much! how come this anthra seems so light?




It looks faded.


----------



## MAGJES

Metteandersen said:


> HI girls, could u please help me with this one. The seller believe it´s murier or raisin. What´s you take on it?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151215913922



It's Murier and very pretty!   (Raisin is quite a bit darker and didn't come with rose gold hardware)


----------



## nox

saira1214 said:


> It looks faded.


I see. Thank you so much for the quick replies!


----------



## kizmit

Has anyone ever seen this style before?
thanks!!
link;  http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sac-Balencia...54?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item4619b09e32


----------



## saira1214

kizmit said:


> Has anyone ever seen this style before?
> thanks!!
> link;  http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sac-Balencia...54?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item4619b09e32




The style is the Kraft


----------



## Madam_Curie

hey, can anybody please helb me with this bag. 
I got it from a friend of mine but as it is a balenciaga part time RH it only has a leather tag which says: [FONT=&quot]168028, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]200047. 

Thanks! 
dropbox.com/sh/zj16yb7n7sy8m07/rDMfrawP65
[/FONT]


----------



## Bal Addicted

nox said:


> has someone seen this bag before? What is the model and color?
> 
> thanks!



I believe that's a Street. I own one too


----------



## Bal Addicted

ukiuki said:


> Hey everyone I really need help with this model name and year...



I have seen her lately on yoogi's closet, described as the Diary clutch from 2012.


----------



## saira1214

This is a photo of the street.


----------



## saira1214

This is the kraft


----------



## Bal Addicted

It seems consistent with the bag nox posted saira? With the exception of the GSH of course.


----------



## saira1214

Bal Addicted said:


> It seems consistent with the bag nox posted saira? With the exception of the GSH of course.




Maybe? I initially thought you were responding to kizmit. Sorry for the confusion. I still think the bag posted by Nox is the mini bowler. I would need more pics, etc to be sure.


----------



## schierup305

Hello,
What is the official name for this "raffia Beach bag"? And what year were they produced?
Is this the large or the xsmall? I Think it looks like xsmall?
Color supposed to be "Hawaii Grey"?
Im considering to swap my Slim GSH to this baby 

Thanks for your help!&#128516;


----------



## kizmit

saira1214 said:


> The style is the Kraft


WOW!!  thank you so much!  
That one is new to me!!


----------



## kizmit

saira1214 said:


> This is the kraft
> View attachment 2478916


Thank you for the additional photos!!  They really helped!


----------



## ukiuki

Thanks so much!


----------



## ArwenUndomiel

Hi everyone, i'm new to Balenciaga.

Can anyone help me to identify the Balenciaga bags that are sold in this online shop: http://www.fashionette.de/balenciag...ate/page-1/limit-30&position=16&sort=new_date

Pls never mind the German Language/Deutsch in the page, they provide some pics from the BBag. Too bad i can not find more pictures to help you identify them.

Thank you very very much in advance


----------



## saira1214

ArwenUndomiel said:


> Hi everyone, i'm new to Balenciaga.
> 
> Can anyone help me to identify the Balenciaga bags that are sold in this online shop: http://www.fashionette.de/balenciag...ate/page-1/limit-30&position=16&sort=new_date
> 
> Pls never mind the German Language/Deutsch in the page, they provide some pics from the BBag. Too bad i can not find more pictures to help you identify them.
> 
> Thank you very very much in advance



It is a 2012 Cumin work with rosegold G12 hardware.


----------



## catx

Hello ladies, can someone please help me identify the color of this Bal? Thank you very much in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261382800716&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123


----------



## saira1214

catx said:


> Hello ladies, can someone please help me identify the color of this Bal? Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261382800716&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123



2011 Praline.


----------



## ArwenUndomiel

Wow, thanks again for the quick reply &#128536;


----------



## ArwenUndomiel

saira1214 said:


> It is a 2012 Cumin work with rosegold G12 hardware.


Thanks again for the quick reply :*
Is this bag ( 2012 Cumin work with rosegold G12 hardware) without long handle ? because I asked, they said, it has no long handle/straps :'(


----------



## saira1214

ArwenUndomiel said:


> Thanks again for the quick reply :*
> 
> Is this bag ( 2012 Cumin work with rosegold G12 hardware) without long handle ? because I asked, they said, it has no long handle/straps :'(




The work style doesn't have a strap, but has too handles to go over the shoulder.


----------



## goyardlove

Anyone have any idea what style this is? TIA x


----------



## elinnordlund

HEY! 
COULD SOMEBODY HELP ME! IS THIS BAG REAL OR FAKE?

http://www.blocket.se/goteborg/Balenciaga_vaska_51903106.htm?ca=11&w=3


----------



## mark74

Most fake bags have tassels that are stiffer and shiny.


----------



## elinnordlund

mark74 said:


> Most fake bags have tassels that are stiffer and shiny.


so do you think this one is fake?


----------



## schierup305

elinnordlund said:


> HEY!
> COULD SOMEBODY HELP ME! IS THIS BAG REAL OR FAKE?
> 
> http://www.blocket.se/goteborg/Balenciaga_vaska_51903106.htm?ca=11&w=3




Id ask for more pics. And ask the good Ladies in the Authenticate this BAL forum


----------



## saira1214

goyardlove said:


> Anyone have any idea what style this is? TIA x



This is a crocodile city.


----------



## saira1214

elinnordlund said:


> HEY!
> COULD SOMEBODY HELP ME! IS THIS BAG REAL OR FAKE?
> 
> http://www.blocket.se/goteborg/Balenciaga_vaska_51903106.htm?ca=11&w=3



This bag is fake.  Please post authenticity questions in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-use-format-post-838934-181.html#post26139586.  This thread is for determining color and style of authentic Balenciaga styles only. Thanks.


----------



## OinkMoo

Hi ladies! I'm dying to know about this little Balenciaga I saw at my local Nordstrom this weekend.

http://www.lyst.com/bags/balenciaga-tube-grained-leather-crossbody-bag-blue/

Can anyone identify it's official name? I can't find it on the official Balenciaga site at all, is it an older model? Or is it one of Alexander Wang's design?


----------



## saira1214

Oinkitsthao said:


> Hi ladies! I'm dying to know about this little Balenciaga I saw at my local Nordstrom this weekend.
> 
> http://www.lyst.com/bags/balenciaga-tube-grained-leather-crossbody-bag-blue/
> 
> Can anyone identify it's official name? I can't find it on the official Balenciaga site at all, is it an older model? Or is it one of Alexander Wang's design?



It is the tube bag and I do not think it is AW's design. I definitely think it was NG's design, but I cannot remember the years that it was produced. I think it was 2012-2013, but I may be wrong.


----------



## OinkMoo

saira1214 said:


> It is the tube bag and I do not think it is AW's design. I definitely think it was NG's design, but I cannot remember the years that it was produced. I think it was 2012-2013, but I may be wrong.



Thank you! It's interesting, I thought it was a new design since I've never seen it at my local Nordstrom before.


----------



## purseocholic

Hi, can anyone help me to authenticate this bag ? Thank you !!!  
http://www.ebay.de/itm/181312790345?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## saira1214

purseocholic said:


> Hi, can anyone help me to authenticate this bag ? Thank you !!!
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/181312790345?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



This bag is fake. Did you buy it? Please post authenticity questions in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/balenciaga/balenciag...l#post26139586. This thread is for determining color and style of authentic Balenciaga styles only. Thanks.


----------



## purseocholic

saira1214 said:


> This bag is fake. Did you buy it? Please post authenticity questions in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/balenciaga/balenciag...l#post26139586. This thread is for determining color and style of authentic Balenciaga styles only. Thanks.


Yes I bought it but luckily didn't paid yet ! Thank you for your help.


----------



## goyardlove

Thanks so much! It's gorgeous


----------



## ElenaWan

Hi experts, what is the year and style of this bag? It does not look like the matelasse bag we used to see. Thanks.


----------



## saira1214

ElenaWan said:


> Hi experts, what is the year and style of this bag? It does not look like the matelasse bag we used to see. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489776
> View attachment 2489777



I have never seen this style of bag. Can you post more details as to where you found it? Are you sure it is Bal?


----------



## ElenaWan

saira1214 said:


> I have never seen this style of bag. Can you post more details as to where you found it? Are you sure it is Bal?



I saw the bag in ebay and here's the link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENCIAGA-Hand-bag-Kilting-Leather-Purple-224908BF041942-/321313393975


----------



## MAGJES

ElenaWan said:


> Hi experts, what is the year and style of this bag? It does not look like the matelasse bag we used to see. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489776
> View attachment 2489777



Quite an interesting Bal.


----------



## delusionsoflucy

Wondering anyone's thoughts on year/color/style of this ?

http://www.theluxurycloset.com/women/category-handbags/balenciaga-twiggy-in-green


Looks like it has a solid handle stud, so I was thinking maybe 2004 Seafoam but the color looks a little different than pics I have researched.

 Dimensions also say 9inches tall which throws me as I thought twiggys were 7.

It also says lambskin leather but from what I have read Balenciaga stopped giving out spare tassels before or around the same time.they switched away from chevre?

Any input appreciated


----------



## saira1214

delusionsoflucy said:


> Wondering anyone's thoughts on year/color/style of this ?
> 
> http://www.theluxurycloset.com/women/category-handbags/balenciaga-twiggy-in-green
> 
> 
> Looks like it has a solid handle stud, so I was thinking maybe 2004 Seafoam but the color looks a little different than pics I have researched.
> 
> Dimensions also say 9inches tall which throws me as I thought twiggys were 7.
> 
> It also says lambskin leather but from what I have read Balenciaga stopped giving out spare tassels before or around the same time.they switched away from chevre?
> 
> Any input appreciated



You are right. It is a s/s 2004 seafoam twiggy. The leather is Chevre and it should come with extra tassels unless they were lost by the seller.


----------



## MAGJES

Description for the previously mentioned Seafoam Twiggy:  
Included:  Includes: Mirror, *extra zipper string* and original dustbag
Cute!


----------



## delusionsoflucy

Awesome thank you both! I guess they made a mistake on the leather type. I am very excited to see in person the true seafoam color, it varies so much in photos! It looks so much richer in their website shots.


----------



## Arailah

Hello!

Anyone have any insight as to what color this might be? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-A...244?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2f5dd92c

The seller does not have the actual paper tag.  From the mirror it looks like it is 2008 or older.  I just can't figure out what shade it might actually be.

Thank you!


----------



## Sssy

Arailah said:


> Hello!
> 
> Anyone have any insight as to what color this might be?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-A...244?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2f5dd92c
> 
> The seller does not have the actual paper tag.  From the mirror it looks like it is 2008 or older.  I just can't figure out what shade it might actually be.
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, it has little pocket on the mirror so : as a Twiggy it must be between 2004 and s/s 2008. I'm thinking s/s 2007 Bleu Glacier or f/w 2007 Ocean. Rather Ocean  I could be wrong


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> Hi, it has little pocket on the mirror so : as a Twiggy it must be between 2004 and s/s 2008. I'm thinking s/s 2007 Bleu Glacier or f/w 2007 Ocean. Rather Ocean  I could be wrong





Arailah said:


> Hello!
> 
> Anyone have any insight as to what color this might be?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-A...244?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2f5dd92c
> 
> The seller does not have the actual paper tag.  From the mirror it looks like it is 2008 or older.  I just can't figure out what shade it might actually be.
> 
> Thank you!


It is 2007 Glacier. Very pretty.


----------



## MAGJES

Arailah said:


> Hello!
> 
> Anyone have any insight as to what color this might be?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-A...244?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2f5dd92c
> 
> The seller does not have the actual paper tag.  From the mirror it looks like it is 2008 or older.  I just can't figure out what shade it might actually be.
> 
> Thank you!





Sssy said:


> Hi, it has little pocket on the mirror so : as a Twiggy it must be between 2004 and s/s 2008. I'm thinking s/s 2007 Bleu Glacier or f/w 2007 Ocean. Rather Ocean  I could be wrong



I actually agree with Sssy and think that it is 2007 Ocean rather than 2007 Bleu Glacier.  Ocean looks darker to me than Bleu Glacier and Bleu Glacier is lighter with grey tones IMO.  
Either way that is a really pretty Twiggy!


----------



## Jira

Arailah said:


> Hello!
> 
> Anyone have any insight as to what color this might be?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-A...244?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2f5dd92c
> 
> The seller does not have the actual paper tag.  From the mirror it looks like it is 2008 or older.  I just can't figure out what shade it might actually be.
> 
> Thank you!



It's definitely *2006 Cornflower*.  I have this exact color Bbag.


----------



## saira1214

Jira said:


> It's definitely *2006 Cornflower*.  I have this exact color Bbag.



Cornflower is probably right. That also crossed my mind when I initially ID'd the bag. I dismissed it because I thought it was the lighting that was making it look darker. Thus, I opted for 07 Glacier.

ETA: Here is a good comparison of both Glacier and Cornflower towards the bottom of the page. http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-color-reference/blue-color-family-pics-only-141141-3.html


----------



## MAGJES

Jira said:


> It's definitely *2006 Cornflower*.  I have this exact color Bbag.



Good Call!   That does exactly like my old Cornflower Day - Forgotten about that one. It was such a great blue IMO and I wish I hadn't sold her.


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> Cornflower is probably right. That also crossed my mind when I initially ID'd the bag. I dismissed it because I thought it was the lighting that was making it look darker. Thus, I opted for 07 Glacier.
> 
> ETA: Here is a good comparison of both Glacier and Cornflower towards the bottom of the page. http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-color-reference/blue-color-family-pics-only-141141-3.html



At the beginning I thought it could be cornflower as well, but it looks quite dark so I decided it is not possible that this colour survived so many years. Usually I see very faded ones. 
So we have the winner


----------



## tjyost70

Can someone identify the color of this city?


----------



## saira1214

tjyost70 said:


> View attachment 2493062
> 
> Can someone identify the color of this city?


Looks like Blue Mineral. Do you have a photo of the silver tag inside?


----------



## MAGJES

tjyost70 said:


> View attachment 2493062
> 
> Can someone identify the color of this city?



The letter on the metal tag will indicate the season and help identify the color.
Could be 2011 Dark Night, 2012 Dark Night, or 2013 Blue Mineral.
I doubt it's 2010 Blue Roi......

What's the letter on the metal tag?


----------



## MAGJES

Arailah said:


> Hello!
> 
> Anyone have any insight as to what color this might be?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-A...244?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2f5dd92c
> 
> The seller does not have the actual paper tag.  From the mirror it looks like it is 2008 or older.  I just can't figure out what shade it might actually be.
> 
> Thank you!





Jira said:


> It's definitely *2006 Cornflower*.  I have this exact color Bbag.



Update - I ended up asking the seller what it might be as I'm looking a blue Bal....she thinks it's Ocean but is sending me pics of the back of the tag to help identify.


----------



## Sssy

MAGJES said:


> Update - I ended up asking the seller what it might be as I'm looking a blue Bal....she thinks it's Ocean but is sending me pics of the back of the tag to help identify.



That's good spirit  It was bugging me today so I went through all blue colors reference thread. I see blue now but I'm not smarter at all 

Magjes- I just love your avatar   I need one of these starters  So so cute


----------



## MAGJES

Sssy said:


> That's good spirit  It was bugging me today so I went through all blue colors reference thread. I see blue now but I'm not smarter at all
> 
> Magjes- I just love your avatar   I need one of these starters  So so cute



I know!  I'll take two of that starter package!


----------



## J O Y

Any insight into what style this might be?  I've seen one bal with the two front zip pockets but it was the much larger Arena Square Classic bag, so maybe it this from the same 'family'.?

Also, any idea of the color?  Perhaps Vert D'eau?

https://www.therealreal.com/products/balenciaga-city-satchel-1


----------



## saira1214

J O Y said:


> Any insight into what style this might be?  I've seen one bal with the two front zip pockets but it was the much larger Arena Square Classic bag, so maybe it this from the same 'family'.?
> 
> Also, any idea of the color?  Perhaps Vert D'eau?
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/balenciaga-city-satchel-1




The link takes you to a sign-in page.


----------



## J O Y

saira1214 said:


> The link takes you to a sign-in page.



Oops!  Thank you!  Here is a picture:


----------



## saira1214

J O Y said:


> Oops!  Thank you!  Here is a picture:




I have never seen this style. It does look like the square tote, but shorter. I would venture to say that it is 2010 vert d'eau as well.


----------



## tjyost70

Sorry for not back to you ladies, been really busy at work. 
The letter you reference on the silver is "N". Thanks for the input. I appreciate it


----------



## Sssy

tjyost70 said:


> View attachment 2497568
> 
> Sorry for not back to you ladies, been really busy at work.
> The letter you reference on the silver is "N". Thanks for the input. I appreciate it



2011 Dark Night


----------



## MAGJES

^^^^ I thought so!  Mystery solved!


----------



## tjyost70

Thanks so much ladies.


----------



## LillyChlo

J O Y said:


> Oops!  Thank you!  Here is a picture:



2009 MALDIVES


2010 Vert D'Eau is more green and the distressing is more consistent with 2009 than 2010.  I've owned two 2010 Vert D'Eaus and one 2009 Maldives so I'm fairly certain.


----------



## anamarieha

can you guys identify my balenciaga on the right... I bought it in Bloomingdales last summer but I didn't pay attention to the name or the style of my bag. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## MAGJES

LillyChlo said:


> 2009 MALDIVES
> 
> 
> 2010 Vert D'Eau is more green and the distressing is more consistent with 2009 than 2010.  I've owned two 2010 Vert D'Eaus and one 2009 Maldives so I'm fairly certain.



Good Eye LillyChlo!

Experienced Bal Collectors like yourself sure know their colors like no other ....otherwise it's just a guessing games for anyone that wants to play.


----------



## LillyChlo

MAGJES said:


> Good Eye LillyChlo!
> 
> Experienced Bal Collectors like yourself sure know their colors like no other ....otherwise it's just a guessing games for anyone that wants to play.



Awww you are too kind MAGJES.  Us and our Blues and Greens.


----------



## J O Y

LillyChlo said:


> 2009 MALDIVES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 Vert D'Eau is more green and the distressing is more consistent with 2009 than 2010.  I've owned two 2010 Vert D'Eaus and one 2009 Maldives so I'm fairly certain.




You are amazing!  I love this color.  Thank you for sharing your wisdom! It's so appreciated.

I purchased the bag even though I'm a bit concerned because I've never seen the style.  The color captured me, so I'm willing to take a chance!

Thanks again!


----------



## LillyChlo

J O Y said:


> You are amazing!  I love this color.  Thank you for sharing your wisdom! It's so appreciated.
> 
> I purchased the bag even though I'm a bit concerned because I've never seen the style.  The color captured me, so I'm willing to take a chance!
> 
> Thanks again!



No problem!!  Hope you love it!!  Maldives is gorgeous


----------



## MAGJES

LillyChlo said:


> 2009 MALDIVES
> 
> 
> 2010 Vert D'Eau is more green and the distressing is more consistent with 2009 than 2010.  I've owned two 2010 Vert D'Eaus and one 2009 Maldives so I'm fairly certain.



Look at this listing LillyChlo (hope YOU don't mind me quoting you!! - I'm not being aggressive - promise!  )
This looks like almost the same color  - this is a 2004 Turquoise.  A color I've not had the pleasure of seeing IRL.  You think this may be it??   

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...036?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdc64db5c


----------



## LillyChlo

MAGJES said:


> Look at this listing LillyChlo (hope YOU don't mind me quoting you!! - I'm not being aggressive - promise!  )
> This looks like almost the same color  - this is a 2004 Turquoise.  A color I've not had the pleasure of seeing IRL.  You think this may be it??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...036?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdc64db5c



The color looks similar but I don't think the square tote styles were made then.... but I'm not sure.

Here's a thread with a pic of maldives square tote.
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/square-tote-438761.html


----------



## J O Y

Here is another picture, maybe the color will be better represented.  If not, I will post photos once I get the bag.  

Thanks again for all your help.  TPF is my new addiction


----------



## MAGJES

J O Y said:


> Here is another picture, maybe the color will be better represented.  If not, I will post photos once I get the bag.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help.  TPF is my new addiction



That is so cute...and different!

LillyChlo's right         - look at this pic from another listing for Maldives...





Congrats.


----------



## LillyChlo

MAGJES said:


> That is so cute...and different!
> 
> LillyChlo's right         - look at this pic from another listing for Maldives...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.




Thanks MAGJES.  Square Totes started being produced in 2009 (same year as maldives), the only other colors it could feasibly be is 2010 vert d'eau or papeete but square totes weren't made in all colors and I can't find that either of those colors were produced in a square tote style.


----------



## J O Y

I really hope it's authentic.  I have not found any reference to this style other than the square classic tote, which it does resemble.  Being that the square tote and the color maldives were produced in the same year is a huge boost for its authenticity.  Also, I can't think of a reason why anyone would replicate a bag that doesn't exist.  But I'm still a little concerned because I have searched for days and I can find no picture or reference to it.  

Thank you for looking into this MAGJES and LillyChlo.  You two are great.


----------



## saira1214

So many eye rolls. I've helped numerous members in this thread for the past couple of years as an experienced "bal collector." The insinuation otherwise is just rude. Please stop with the drama. The ignore button is there for a reason, that is why I I suggested it.


----------



## MAGJES

To above poster????     **insert confusion face here**  ^^^ I'm just having fun with LillyChlo  - It has absolutely nothing to do with you - We always joke around with each other.   



J O Y said:


> I really hope it's authentic.  I have not found any reference to this style other than the square classic tote, which it does resemble.  Being that the square tote and the color maldives were produced in the same year is a huge boost for its authenticity.  Also, I can't think of a reason why anyone would replicate a bag that doesn't exist.  But I'm still a little concerned because I have searched for days and I can find no picture or reference to it.
> 
> Thank you for looking into this MAGJES and LillyChlo.  You two are great.



Joy - You are very welcome.


----------



## Jira

If a PFer is pushing your buttons, please ignore him or her. It's really the best way to move forward. 

Letting it go can actually help you feel better. Be the bigger person here.  

Please keep up the awesome identifying work! It's very much appreciated. Thank you!

:back2topic:


----------



## Jira

MAGJES said:


> Update - I ended up asking the seller what it might be as I'm looking a blue Bal....she thinks it's Ocean but is sending me pics of the back of the tag to help identify.



'k, let us know! Pics in daylight would really help, too.


----------



## pookspook

Anyone knows what pink is this. Just got her and the Neiman Marcus sale rep told me it was from 2012 collection so my guess is either  Rose Bruyere (which I wanted) or Rose Bonbon (which I don't mind,too). but just need a confirmation from experts here  for a future reference
Thanks!!!


----------



## livestar23

pookspook said:


> Anyone knows what pink is this. Just got her and the Neiman Marcus sale rep told me it was from 2012 collection so my guess is either  Rose Bruyere (which I wanted) or Rose Bonbon (which I don't mind,too). but just need a confirmation from experts here  for a future reference
> 
> Thanks!!!




I can't help you, but I just wanted to say it is SO pretty! Congrats!


----------



## pookspook

livestar23 said:


> I can't help you, but I just wanted to say it is SO pretty! Congrats!


Hahaha Thanks a lot&#8230;I juts figure out from the tag that it is 2013 S/S collection -- so likely she is rose bonbon.


----------



## beauxgoris

Any info on this vintage bag. It's HUGE.  I've seen it listed as both "*large black hobo" or "Balenciaga rare bag". *They seem to be very early bags (2002?) that resemble the drawstring hobo but much larger. I've NEVER seen anything about this model anywhere on here. Hopefully someone ( realdealcollection ) will have info! 





















RealDealCollection said:


> Yes, I felt shy after posting them.   Plus, I have been selling the bags I don't really carry so the whole  group has been separated.



RDC - quoting you so you'll see this and hopefully have some info!


----------



## Stansy

I purchased the following First off a legit shopping site - could it be Kraft?
The bag is brandnew and obviously some overstock item.... Any confirmation or hint on the correct color is highly appreciated!


----------



## Stansy




----------



## beauxgoris

Does anyone know the history of the bag/pattern? It's a canvas bag:


----------



## eolhc

OMG That's amazing!!! The bag is super cool·


----------



## J O Y

J O Y said:


> Oops!  Thank you!  Here is a picture:





saira1214 said:


> I have never seen this style. It does look like the square tote, but shorter.





LillyChlo said:


> 2009 MALDIVES
> 
> 
> 2010 Vert D'Eau is more green and the distressing is more consistent with 2009 than 2010.  I've owned two 2010 Vert D'Eaus and one 2009 Maldives so I'm fairly certain.





MAGJES said:


> That is so cute...and different!
> 
> LillyChlo's right         - look at this pic from another listing for Maldives...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.



Hi Ladies!  I've quoted you because I want to see this.  I need your advise.

I received the bag and it is a 2009 Square Tote in Maldives _THAT WAS CUT IN HALF_.  I purchased it from therealreal.com who listed it as a "Balenciaga City Satchel" with no mention of it being altered.  It is very obvious that the bag was altered from looking at its interior.   It was listed for $995, but I got 20% off and paid around $800. 

I like the look and functionality of this bag in its altered state.  The handles fit on my shoulder, the leather is in great condition, there is alot of leather on this bag (inside the exterior pockets as well as the interior pockets), and I love the color.

What I don't like is the unknowns about the alteration.  Was it altered by a professional who works on leather?  From the exterior it looks great, but the interior lining looks like it was sown by an amateur.  If I keep it I will have to pay more money to get it checked out and corrected.

It is one-of-a-kind and I could love it, but I feel like I overpaid.  I don't believe therealreal.com offers any alleviation/store credit for items with defects nor do they accept returns other than for authenticity reasons.    

What would you do? 

Thanks in advance.  I really appreciate any advise you have.

Side note/advise for others:  I will never purchase from therealreal.com again.  They seems to be too busy to thoroughly inspect the items.  They have fake balenciagas on their website right now.


----------



## kkismet

hello, can anyone tell me what color/year is this bag from?
it's in rose gold hardware 
tia


----------



## Quapa

Anyone know what this model is?


----------



## farrahmelanie

Hi Ladies, 

Can anyone tell me what color & year this bag is? 

here's the link:
http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/gsh_royal_blue_city

thanks!


----------



## saira1214

Quapa said:


> Anyone know what this model is?




I have to think about it for a second, the name is on the tip of my tongue.


----------



## saira1214

kkismet said:


> hello, can anyone tell me what color/year is this bag from?
> it's in rose gold hardware
> tia




This is 2010 castagna or seigle.The lighting makes it appear a bit lighter than I've seen in castagna bags and darker than I've seen on seigle bags.


----------



## saira1214

farrahmelanie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what color & year this bag is?
> 
> here's the link:
> http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/gsh_royal_blue_city
> 
> thanks!




I want to say 09 ocean, but in
some lights it looks like electric blue or even Cyclade. Can you ask for more photos? Back of the mirror or tag.


----------



## saira1214

J O Y said:


> Hi Ladies!  I've quoted you because I want to see this.  I need your advise.
> 
> 
> 
> I received the bag and it is a 2009 Square Tote in Maldives _THAT WAS CUT IN HALF_.  I purchased it from therealreal.com who listed it as a "Balenciaga City Satchel" with no mention of it being altered.  It is very obvious that the bag was altered from looking at its interior.   It was listed for $995, but I got 20% off and paid around $800.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the look and functionality of this bag in its altered state.  The handles fit on my shoulder, the leather is in great condition, there is alot of leather on this bag (inside the exterior pockets as well as the interior pockets), and I love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't like is the unknowns about the alteration.  Was it altered by a professional who works on leather?  From the exterior it looks great, but the interior lining looks like it was sown by an amateur.  If I keep it I will have to pay more money to get it checked out and corrected.
> 
> 
> 
> It is one-of-a-kind and I could love it, but I feel like I overpaid.  I don't believe therealreal.com offers any alleviation/store credit for items with defects nor do they accept returns other than for authenticity reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.  I really appreciate any advise you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Side note/advise for others:  I will never purchase from therealreal.com again.  They seems to be too busy to thoroughly inspect the items.  They have fake balenciagas on their website right now.




That's awful that they didn't disclose that. IMO, I think that is too much to pay for a bag where the integrity of it has been compromised. I would email them about it and try and get your money back. If you paid by cc or paypal, you can always dispute if they are unwilling to take the return.


----------



## saira1214

Stansy said:


> View attachment 2500866
> 
> 
> View attachment 2500867
> 
> 
> View attachment 2500868




Looks to be cumin from 2012


----------



## saira1214

beauxgoris said:


> Does anyone know the history of the bag/pattern? It's a canvas bag:




I've never seen this pattern on the bags. Interesting. Where did the photos come from? Maybe that will shed some light on the history.


----------



## farrahmelanie

saira1214 said:


> I want to say 09 ocean, but in
> some lights it looks like electric blue or even Cyclade. Can you ask for more photos? Back of the mirror or tag.



thanks saira...I'll email customer service..I hope they'll be able to comply..


----------



## Quapa

saira1214 said:


> i have to think about it for a second, the name is on the tip of my tongue.


ok!


----------



## Sssy

Quapa said:


> Anyone know what this model is?



Chic box?  or chic small box


----------



## saira1214

Yep, that's it, it's the chic bag. Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:


> I want to say 09 ocean, but in
> some lights it looks like electric blue or even Cyclade. Can you ask for more photos? Back of the mirror or tag.





farrahmelanie said:


> thanks saira...I'll email customer service..I hope they'll be able to comply..



Now that I am on a computer, I am starting to think that it is 08 electric blue. I also want to correct what I said above, ocean is from 2007 and there is no way that it is Cyclade. I would still ask whether the mirror has a pocket on the back and a photo of the back of the tag though. Good luck!


----------



## Stansy

saira1214 said:


> Looks to be cumin from 2012



Thanks!


----------



## yzabelle05

gigi615 said:


> *Girls....*
> *please help me identify this Balenciaga bag!*
> 
> 
> *Okay, you guys are going to die when you see this bag!*
> 
> *All these years my mom has been telling me she had this amazing "vintage" Balenciaga bag in her storage (which she never goes to)...*
> 
> *I've never paid any attention even though we've been collecting all the recent years bags in an array of colors..  *
> *anyway, she finally gave me the bag and boy I was DEFINITELY missing out!  *
> 
> *I can either try and sell it on ebay or keep it all for myself.. but, I'm too scared to use it.. ..it's too gorgeous! This belongs in a B bag museum.*
> 
> *Here are the details..*
> *it's definitely not a first bag because it doesn't have the O rings on each side and no strap.. *
> 
> *It's more like a "city" bag would be back in the day just not as big....but, much bigger than the first..*
> 
> *It's got the same tassled zip front (deep front pocket), inside sewn on leather patch with*
> *Le Dix (first line)*
> *Balenciaga (second line)*
> *Paris (third line)*
> *in gold, made in the softest most melt in your hands buttery leather you'll ever feel.. *
> *It's dark chocolate brown, flat brass, tassled sides (they hang the way the tassles would on todays city bag)*
> *and a magnetic snap closure!!!.... please someone identify this Le Dix bag!*
> 
> *My mom says she has the receipt, original tags and even the original dustbag, but of course somewhere in storage (not with the bag)....unfortunately...*
> 
> *She bought it at Barneys NY on her trip to NYC in late 2000...she remembers it was fall either sept, oct or nov..?? and they were very limited...first season?? has to be..but, what model..le dix??*
> 
> *Someone, anyone help.. I'd love to know what style this was called... *
> *I'll post pics...*


excited to see!


----------



## whatswhat

Can someone tell me the color of this bag? It says Anthracite on one of the tags but is it Gris Tarmac?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pristine-Ba...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## sherymalik

gigi615 said:


> *more....*


All Pics is Nice... Awesome Collection


----------



## saira1214

whatswhat said:


> Can someone tell me the color of this bag? It says Anthracite on one of the tags but is it Gris Tarmac?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pristine-Ba...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




It's is anthra.


----------



## lawson

Can someone please tell me wether or not this is a 2004 pistachio in chevre in VERY good condition and if not, what color is it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-BALENCIAGA-Editors-Bag-The-City-Leather-Light-Green-115748-/231162380112

I'd really appreciate your help


----------



## mere girl

lawson said:


> Can someone please tell me wether or not this is a 2004 pistachio in chevre in VERY good condition and if not, what color is it?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-BALENCIAGA-Editors-Bag-The-City-Leather-Light-Green-115748-/231162380112
> 
> I'd really appreciate your help


Hi - I think I can see R on the inner metal tag - which would indicate 2009 S/S, making this 'granny green',
if you scroll half way down this thread, you will see the colour - 
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-colors-by-season/2009-s-s-main-collection-401763.html


----------



## delusionsoflucy

mere girl said:


> Hi - I think I can see R on the inner metal tag - which would indicate 2009 S/S, making this 'granny green',
> if you scroll half way down this thread, you will see the colour -
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-colors-by-season/2009-s-s-main-collection-401763.html


I agree! Granny was my first thought too. Pistachio is a richer green. If you are looking for pistachio and not set on the city style, I saw a couple firsts up on ebay recently.


----------



## Sssy

Hello Ladies 
Would you help me with this colour?  It's from 2010 (P tag) Is this Castagne? But it looks so light. No idea... Please help.
Thank you


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> Hello Ladies
> Would you help me with this colour?  It's from 2010 (P tag) Is this Castagne? But it looks so light. No idea... Please help.
> Thank you



You are right, it doesn't quite look as dark as Castagna. Castagna appears like a fudge brownie with slight reddish-undertones. Are you sure that it is a "P" tag? If not, it could be Seigle, but it looks a bit darker than Seigle in these pics.


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> You are right, it doesn't quite look as dark as Castagna. Castagna has appears like a fudge brownie with slight reddish-undertones. Are you sure that it is a "P" tag? If not, it could be Seigle, but it looks a bit darker than Seigle in these pics.



Thank you for your quick reply  I've got this picture from the seller. I'm totally puzzled. It was confirmed authentic here, but the colour is a big mystery ...


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> Thank you for your quick reply  I've got this picture from the seller. I'm totally puzzled. It was confirmed authentic here, but the colour is a big mystery ...



I guess it could be a combo of fading and very bad picture quality. Maybe she can take better photos? If it is indeed authentic and a P tag, it can only be Castagna. That was the only brown that season.


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> I guess it could be a combo of fading and very bad picture quality. Maybe she can take better photos? If it is indeed authentic and a P tag, it can only be Castagna. That was the only brown that season.



You are right. I've got another pictures and it looks more like Castagna. Probably badly faded. Maybe Leather Honeey will help a little but I'm not sure...
Thank you again


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> You are right. I've got another pictures and it looks more like Castagna. Probably badly faded. Maybe Leather Honeey will help a little but I'm not sure...
> Thank you again



The mirror looks more like Castagna. I have never used leather honey so I'm not sure if it will restore the fading. I have heard good things though.


----------



## lawson

Thank you for your replies! It does look a little lighter for sure. Damn. Just learn today that a 2004 bag can be identified by a B on the silver tag. I guess that will make the search a bit easier.
I saw a first on ebay too, but I'm just not sure I'd be as happy with it as an actual city. Guess I will just have to keep a lookout and hopefully one show up soon, though it seems like kind of a hopeless project


----------



## delusionsoflucy

lawson said:


> Thank you for your replies! It does look a little lighter for sure. Damn. Just learn today that a 2004 bag can be identified by a B on the silver tag. I guess that will make the search a bit easier.
> I saw a first on ebay too, but I'm just not sure I'd be as happy with it as an actual city. Guess I will just have to keep a lookout and hopefully one show up soon, though it seems like kind of a hopeless project


Yes, the will have a B, they were fall/winter 2004. Dont give up! I found my Pistachio city on Poshmark of all places (for a rediculously cheap price) this fall. It had totally worn out corners that I am going to DIY repair but it is a beauty. I think people who are not collectors just cleaning out their closet think it is  10yr old bag not worth much value. 

So just keep an eye out if you dont think you will love the first style. However, you could always get a first now to tide you over...no shame in multiples of the same color  I think an advantage of those 2 pistachio firsts though is that the overall bag and leather looks to be in really good condition. If I had the funds I would totally scoop one up!


----------



## cbarrus

Sssy said:


> Thank you for your quick reply  I've got this picture from the seller. I'm totally puzzled. It was confirmed authentic here, but the colour is a big mystery ...



Was authenticity confirmed on the AT thread?  I am not 100% sure this is authentic.  I see something in one of the pictures that doesn't look good to me.  If so, where is the post?


----------



## Sssy

cbarrus said:


> Was authenticity confirmed on the AT thread?  I am not 100% sure this is authentic.  I see something in one of the pictures that doesn't look good to me.  If so, where is the post?



Hi  it is in the post 3113 and 3160. Thank you for your opinion.


----------



## cbarrus

Sssy said:


> Hi  it is in the post 3113 and 3160. Thank you for your opinion.



It's fine -Conni618 is usually (if not always right).  It would be Castagna - I had a Castagna City and the numbers on the back are correct on the bag you are showing for the color.


----------



## Sssy

cbarrus said:


> It's fine -Conni618 is usually (if not always right).  It would be Castagna - I had a Castagna City and the numbers on the back are correct on the bag you are showing for the color.



Thank you


----------



## Sssy

Quick question: Should 2007 Violet be chevre?
I found This Bag in violet but is says agneau on the tag. TIA

Edit: New link


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> Quick question: Should 2007 Violet be chevre?
> I found This Bag in violet but is says agneau on the tag. TIA
> 
> Edit: New link




I'm on my phone and the photos won't enlarge so I can see what the what white card says in terms of leather. 2007 and the "u" tag is definitely violet. It should be chèvre, but maybe they started the introduction of agneau earlier, only on some bags? I was thinking the white card can be from another bag, but I can't enlarge the photo enough to see. It is not uncommon to see anomoly bags from Bal. It definitely does not look like 08 Sapphire which definitely would be agneau.


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> I'm on my phone and the photos won't enlarge so I can see what the what white card says in terms of leather. 2007 and the "u" tag is definitely violet. It should be chèvre, but maybe they started the introduction of agneau earlier, only on some bags? I was thinking the white card can be from another bag, but I can't enlarge the photo enough to see. It is not uncommon to see anomoly bags from Bal. It definitely does not look like 08 Sapphire which definitely would be agneau.



Thanks. It looks like paper card says 2007 f/w 'agneau'. I was sure all 2007 was chevre. Go figure


----------



## cosilustig

This is so beautiful!! Congrats on finding such a treasure. I am infatuated with the older designs!! Enjoy.


----------



## mary79

What colour, leather and season do you suppose this is? Thanks for any help!


----------



## saira1214

mary79 said:


> What colour, leather and season do you suppose this is? Thanks for any help!




It's hard to tell with this one picture, but it looks like 05 Bordeaux.


----------



## farrahmelanie

Hi, 

Can anyone id the color of this bag?

thanks in advance!

Link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...7&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=271414025883&autorefresh=true


----------



## saira1214

farrahmelanie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone id the color of this bag?
> 
> thanks in advance!
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...7&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=271414025883&autorefresh=true


This one is giving me a bit of trouble. I think mainly because the lighting in the photos is not accurately depicting the color. At first glance I thought the bag was Pourpre, or even Sanguine, but in the photo showing the leather tag, there is a bit more true red in the bag than berry. That leads me to believe that the bag is 08 Ruby, but again, I think the pictures could be  a lot better.


----------



## chrisjhon1980

Great Pict. I Want One http://watchfree.me/19/w.png


----------



## closuitm

Hello all ~ just curious if anyone might know anything about this bag.
I bought it on ebay, on the off chance it was authentic.
The leather is a solid gray, and feels very fine. The stitching is also good. 
Inside, there's no leather tag. It's a reach, but possibly it was damaged or removed?
Anywho, I am wondering if anyone recognizes it or knows anything about it.
I recognize the zipper pull, having seen it on several vintage Balenciaga bags. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261395628671?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Seller: carli_yo
Item Name: Balenciaga Bag Light Grey Leather


----------



## XCCX

Please identify:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/271412058846

Thank you.


----------



## Stansy

Could this be Rose Bruyère? But then I thought they didn't produce G21 in 2012.... Confused...


----------



## ChochoTrain

Hi guys, I took a picture of one of my friends bags before cause I wasnt sure what color it is. Can someone identify this color? This looks like either the 2007 violet or 2004 egg plant. Thanks!!


----------



## saira1214

Stansy said:


> View attachment 2532733
> 
> 
> View attachment 2532735
> 
> 
> Could this be Rose Bruyère? But then I thought they didn't produce G21 in 2012.... Confused...




That is g12 hardware so it is rose bruyere.


----------



## saira1214

ChochoTrain said:


> Hi guys, I took a picture of one of my friends bags before cause I wasnt sure what color it is. Can someone identify this color? This looks like either the 2007 violet or 2004 egg plant. Thanks!!




I think it is 07 violet. Do you have anymore photos? A picture of the inside tag?


----------



## saira1214

xactreality said:


> Please identify:
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/271412058846
> 
> Thank you.




I think this is 09 Maldives.


----------



## Stansy

saira1214 said:


> That is g12 hardware so it is rose bruyere.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Metteandersen

Hi girls, could u please identify this color?



http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/b...sic-city-bag/37075185?forum=111&road=my_items


Thank you


----------



## emarita

Hello!

I don't know how this page work, so I'll just post my pictures here (hope it's ok)!
I am considering buying this Balenciaga city, but I want to be sure about if it's authentic. Can you guys help me? I really don't want to end up with a fake! 

thanks!!

http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/balenciaga-taske/37037677[/IMG]

PS: If you would like so see more pictures I can send it on an email


----------



## saira1214

Metteandersen said:


> Hi girls, could u please identify this color?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/b...sic-city-bag/37075185?forum=111&road=my_items
> 
> 
> Thank you




Can you get a pic of the inside tag?


----------



## Quapa

Can anyone ID the colour of this bag?


----------



## saira1214

Quapa said:


> Can anyone ID the colour of this bag?




It looks like rouge cardinal to me.


----------



## Sssy

Hello  Would you mind to take a look at this Brief (post 3532) and help me with the colour. Is it very badly faded bleu glacier??? Thank you.


----------



## dianahuang

Ladies please help me identify the year of this balenciaga city black SGH. The bag doesn't come with the year card. TIA


----------



## saira1214

dianahuang said:


> Ladies please help me identify the year of this balenciaga city black SGH. The bag doesn't come with the year card. TIA



Blacks are hard to identify by year since they are made every year. I can narrow it down to a range. It is from 2007-2011. Do you have the mirror? Does it have a pocket on the back? Does it have a cell phone pocket in the interior? I am going to venture to say 2008 or 2009, but that is just a guess.


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> Hello  Would you mind to take a look at this Brief (post 3532) and help me with the colour. Is it very badly faded bleu glacier??? Thank you.



I actually think that this is 08 sky blue or turq that has been faded. I base that on the zipper tape and the bright threading. Usually 08 sky blue fades to a yellow-ish though.


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> I actually think that this is 08 sky blue that has been faded. I base that on the zipper tape and the bright threading. Usually 08 sky blue fades to a yellow-ish though.



Thank you  Seller says she is sure it's bag from 2007 and it's chevre. She can be partially right I guess. Maybe it is chavre from 2008 ( I believe they still were doing this kind of leather, but mostly it was agenau) Sky blue will make more sense- it is badly, yellowishy faded bag  Looking at the back of the mirror I thought it could be bleu glacier. 
Thank you again


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> Thank you  Seller says she is sure it's bag from 2007 and it's chevre. She can be partially right I guess. Maybe it is chavre from 2008 ( I believe they still were doing this kind of leather, but mostly it was agenau) Sky blue will make more sense- it is badly, yellowishy faded bag  Looking at the back of the mirror I thought it could be bleu glacier.
> Thank you again



No problem! I really do not think it is blue glacier based on the zipper tape, etc. It may appear different in person though. Photos are not always the best representation. Do you have the bag? Maybe more pictures will help?

Even 08 turq crossed my mind. Since sky blue came out first season 2008, it could have come with in chevre and it would have the mirror pocket.


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> No problem! I really do not think it is blue glacier based on the zipper tape, etc. It may appear different in person though. Photos are not always the best representation. Do you have the bag? Maybe more pictures will help?
> 
> Even 08 turq crossed my mind. Since sky blue came out first season 2008, it could have come with in chevre and it would have the mirror pocket.



Thanks. I accidentally ( on purpose  ) bought it yesterday. For some time I was looking for a bag for restoration. I may dye it. I think it's good idea to post my own pictures. I will do it as soon as I get it. Hopefully I will get it- seller already wasn't happy with so low price ( I believe it was BIN price about £300)


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> Thanks. I accidentally ( on purpose  ) bought it yesterday. For some time I was looking for a bag for restoration. I may dye it. I think it's good idea to post my own pictures. I will do it as soon as I get it. Hopefully I will get it- seller already wasn't happy with so low price ( I believe it was BIN price about £300)



Congrats on a great deal! Can't wait to see your photos when you get it.


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> Congrats on a great deal! Can't wait to see your photos when you get it.



Thanks. Definitely I will post some photos IF  I get this bag


----------



## chrisjhon1980

great :watchfree.me/19/w.png


----------



## Quapa

Quapa said:


> Can anyone ID the colour of this bag?


Some further photos... I'm thinking this is a 2011 bag? Only because of the lack of inner pocket...

Natural light shots:


----------



## saira1214

Quapa said:


> Some further photos... I'm thinking this is a 2011 bag? Only because of the lack of inner pocket...
> 
> Natural light shots:


It's Coquelicot.


----------



## Quapa

saira1214 said:


> It's Coquelicot.


thank you! this is what i'd id'd myself, but i'm no expert


----------



## saira1214

Quapa said:


> thank you! this is what i'd id'd myself, but i'm no expert



The extra photos help a lot. It is difficult to ID a bag with just one photo, unless it is a very unique color. Knowing details of the bag like interior pocket, back of tag, front of tag, and various photos with different angles really helps a lot. Congrats on your gorgy envelope!


----------



## mj2005

http://wornontv.net/19320/
Please help identify this Balenciaga Crossbody Bag! Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

mj2005 said:


> http://wornontv.net/19320/
> Please help identify this Balenciaga Crossbody Bag! Thanks!



It is the papier mini triple


----------



## fbclem

Hello, can anyone help me identify the color and season of this bag please? To me its looks like Gris Poivre but the seller said it can be Papyrus. Thanks


----------



## saira1214

fbclem said:


> Hello, can anyone help me identify the color and season of this bag please? To me its looks like Gris Poivre but the seller said it can be Papyrus. Thanks




It's papyrus.


----------



## fbclem

saira1214 said:


> It's papyrus.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> Congrats on a great deal! Can't wait to see your photos when you get it.



Finally I've got my bag  Some pictures are here  (post 3656 and 3657)
 Bag is very faded but leather is TDF. I wanted to dye it but now I think it will change the leather. Actually I like this faded look it's like old jeans colour  
I guess it was Sky Blue 2008. I will appreciate your opinion.
Thank you

Few more pictures


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> Finally I've got my bag  Some pictures are here  (post 3656 and 3657)
> Bag is very faded but leather is TDF. I wanted to dye it but now I think it will change the leather. Actually I like this faded look it's like old jeans colour
> I guess it was Sky Blue 2008. I will appreciate your opinion.
> Thank you
> 
> Few more pictures



The zipper tape and  threading really make me thing it is 08 Sky blue. Typically the mirror doesn't fade as much, so that is usually the most accurate way to tell.  Check out this thread here. I think they look similar.  http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...p-what-should-i-do-restore-my-sky-499427.html.  I'm glad you are liking the color.


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> The zipper tape and  threading really make me thing it is 08 Sky blue. Typically the mirror doesn't fade as much, so that is usually the most accurate way to tell.  Check out this thread here. I think they look similar.  http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...p-what-should-i-do-restore-my-sky-499427.html.  I'm glad you are liking the color.



Thank you. 
I've checked this thread and I have to say her bag faded to lighter blue, but mine to kind of greenish  The back of the mirror is faded as well- probably previous owner carried it with the bag. I really like this vintage look of this bag but not too sure about GGH  
Thank you again


----------



## Gigiyu

Did all balenciaga had double inside phone packet?


----------



## saira1214

Gigiyu said:


> Did all balenciaga had double inside phone packet?




No. I think that started in 2012.


----------



## Gigiyu

Nice


----------



## KittiKat

you're so lucky to be able to afford it


----------



## Justyne

Please help, 

Can anyone tell me what colour and year this bag is? 

Here is the link:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271428326013

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## saira1214

Justyne said:


> Please help,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what colour and year this bag is?
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271428326013
> 
> Thanks a bunch!



It is 2011 Papyrus.


----------



## Justyne

saira1214 said:


> It is 2011 Papyrus.



Thank you saira1214 

Now I know why I was so attracted to it - I have a Papyrus work, but mine seems darker and I have GSH...


----------



## saira1214

Justyne said:


> Thank you saira1214
> 
> Now I know why I was so attracted to it - I have a Papyrus work, but mine seems darker and I have GSH...


----------



## pinkny

Can you tell me what kind of bag this is please?
2012 3 299485 DBC0K 69


----------



## saira1214

pinkny said:


> Can you tell me what kind of bag this is please?
> 2012 3 299485 DBC0K 69




You have to post photos of the bag. The tag just tells us the year and season f/w 2012.


----------



## ningeve

Hi,

I bought this red bag from eBay, haven't received it yet. I was looking for a true red, thicker leather early years bag...

I am -
100% sure it's a twiggy 
70% sure it's authentic ?
50% sure it's before year 2008, no?
0% sure the year and what kind of red?  The seller said "don't know what year, and it's crayon red "   I will post my own, more accurate pictures when I receive it. 

Is it possible 2004 true red?

Thank you!!


----------



## REREsaurus

It looks very much like 2006 Rouge Vif to me! Based on the thick and puffy leather and of course the color. Or maybe even 2005's infamous red (the name eludes me right now). 

I don't think it's 2007 Tomato. I don't think it is 04 true red either since TR has pewter hardware.


----------



## REREsaurus

Oh, and! 2004 Twiggys have longer and differently shaped handles to wear over the shoulder. I'm pretty sure this one isn't TR nor from 2004.


----------



## ningeve

Thank you very much RERE. Thank you for educating me the differences about handle and hardware


----------



## maxxout

I'm with you RERE.
2006 Vif is my guess too.
04 would have pewter hardware and 05 RT would have more blue in it.
I don't have enough experience with 07 and beyond. But from so many images, I would have to say 06 Vif looks more like this bag than later colors.

Nice looking bag, ningeve.  Looks real to me.  When you get your pics, post in the authentication thread here in the Balencaiga forum. They know everything.


----------



## snowbubble

It looks like my 2006 rouge vif! Let me know if you want photos to compare when you receive it 

Congrats!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Oh this bag; ha .. I posted on another forum that this is .. indeed, 2006 Rouge Vif!  

>  2003/2004 - True Red has Pewter HW 
>  2005 - Rouge Theatre has a distinct berry/blue undertone
>  2007 - Tomato had definite orange undertones 

Congratulations .. ROUGE VIF is a fabulous Red, and the leather was always wonderful!


----------



## ningeve

@max, bubble,
thank you for your responses, Rough VIF is one of  the reds I want the most too. Hope overall condition is good enough when I see it.


----------



## ningeve

CeeJay said:


> Oh this bag; ha .. I posted on another forum that this is .. indeed, 2006 Rouge Vif!
> 
> >  2003/2004 - True Red has Pewter HW
> >  2005 - Rouge Theatre has a distinct berry/blue undertone
> >  2007 - Tomato had definite orange undertones
> 
> Congratulations .. ROUGE VIF is a fabulous Red, and the leather was always wonderful!



Thank you CeeJay! 
So you have seen it before 
According to the chart below, Rough VIF is the purest red color, am I right? I think I will like it.


----------



## saira1214

It's definitely rouge VIF. I wouldn't say it is the truest red, I've heard there is a bit of blue in it, but it is a nice bright red. Congrats!


----------



## CeeJay

ningeve said:


> Thank you CeeJay!
> So you have seen it before
> According to the chart below, Rough VIF is the purest red color, am I right? I think I will like it.
> 
> View attachment 2551905



I would classify Rouge Vif to be a "cherry" Red (not like Coquelicot which is the most 'clean' Red that Balenciaga has done).  The difference between the '05 Rouge Theatre and the '06 Rouge Vif, is that while the Rouge Vif has a very slight blue undertone, the Rouge Theatre has a much more predominant blue undertone .. hence the reason why the English name for Rouge Theatre was "Berry Red".


----------



## bbg206

what a find!!! how fun.


----------



## bbg206

does anyone know how to determine the authenticity of the classic envelope clutch/production year?
i just purchased a pre-owned on ebay. 
the interior leather tag reads 224915 * 1130 on the top and beneath it is 213048 and then beneath that is "made in italy"


----------



## Sssy

bbg206 said:


> does anyone know how to determine the authenticity of the classic envelope clutch/production year?
> i just purchased a pre-owned on ebay.
> the interior leather tag reads 224915 * 1130 on the top and beneath it is 213048 and then beneath that is "made in italy"



Post it in this thread with these pictures


----------



## pinkny

Is this picture good enough to identify what bag this is?


----------



## tinad2004

hello, i need some assistance with this fabric bag, its looks like plaid wool and brown leather trim i searched the fabric bag thread but nothing close to it was posted ... thanks a lot!


----------



## tinad2004




----------



## saira1214

pinkny said:


> View attachment 2555622
> 
> 
> Is this picture good enough to identify what bag this is?



Looks like the Papier A4 in a redish/orange color. I'm not as familiar with the papier line, sorry.


----------



## saira1214

tinad2004 said:


> hello, i need some assistance with this fabric bag, its looks like plaid wool and brown leather trim i searched the fabric bag thread but nothing close to it was posted ... thanks a lot!





tinad2004 said:


> View attachment 2556428



Did you get this bag authenticated? I've never seen it before, so I just want to make sure that it is in fact authentic.


----------



## tinad2004

It was a craigslist purchase but I am pretty positive it's authentic just never seen this style before and wanted to know the approximate age


----------



## Fly66

Hi--Could one of the experts help me...I am looking at a  Bal in what the seller says is "2008 F/W Navy Blue".  It looks good and has been authenticated here but I noticed that in the Color Reference sticky there is no "Navy Blue" for 2008.  There is, however, a "Marine"--is that just another name for the same color?  Thanks as always for any input!


----------



## saira1214

Without pictures and solely based on your description, it is most likely Marine from 2008.


----------



## Fly66

saira1214 said:


> Without pictures and solely based on your description, it is most likely Marine from 2008.


 
Yes a picture would have helped....sorry but thanks for the input.  Here is the picture...I am new to this so jsut wasn't sure if sometimes colors had more than one name.  Seller seemed very savvy but also very sure it was called "Navy Blue" and it was 2008. Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

Your photo makes it look kind of purple, but I do think it is marine. Here is a photo of  2008 marine and 2007 marine courtesy of one of our members, Ceejay.  This should help you out. The only official name Navy came out in 2005 and giant hardware was not offered then.

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag...lection-over-time-664339-28.html#post25263798


----------



## Fly66

saira1214 said:


> Your photo makes it look kind of purple, but I do think it is marine. Here is a photo of 2008 marine and 2007 marine courtesy of one of our members, Ceejay. This should help you out. The only official name Navy came out in 2005 and giant hardware was not offered then.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag...lection-over-time-664339-28.html#post25263798


 

Thanks again!


----------



## saira1214

Fly66 said:


> Thanks again!



No problem. Hope I helped.


----------



## CeeJay

HA .. that used to be my bag (since sold to another person).  It is indeed, a 2008 F/W Marine with Giant Silver hardware.  The leather is superb on that bag .. good luck!


----------



## Fly66

CeeJay said:


> HA .. that used to be my bag (since sold to another person). It is indeed, a 2008 F/W Marine with Giant Silver hardware. The leather is superb on that bag .. good luck!


 

Wow!  I guess it is a very small Bal world!  Thanks so much for your input.  I will give her a good new home!


----------



## rainneday

Hi, Any ideas on this one? It looks like Raisin to me, not sure if it is authentic, I would like to know the color first. TIA http://www.ebay.com/itm/301112618363?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## saira1214

rainneday said:


> Hi, Any ideas on this one? It looks like Raisin to me, not sure if it is authentic, I would like to know the color first. TIA http://www.ebay.com/itm/301112618363?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



In the pictures is does look like raisin.


----------



## rainneday

saira1214 said:


> In the pictures is does look like raisin.


Thank you! I hate it when they have hardly any information listed. 

Any thoughts on this one? It is listed as a City, but it doesn't look like a City...maybe a First? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-City-Purse-Black-Rose-Gold-HW-Zip-100-AUTHENTIC-Butter-Soft-Leather-/111312979692?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19eac546ec


----------



## saira1214

rainneday said:


> Thank you! I hate it when they have hardly any information listed.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on this one? It is listed as a City, but it doesn't look like a City...maybe a First?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...692?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19eac546ec




This is a first.


----------



## rainneday

saira1214 said:


> This is a first.



Thanks again, Saira!


----------



## saira1214

rainneday said:


> Thanks again, Saira!




No problem.


----------



## tinad2004

saira1214 said:


> Did you get this bag authenticated? I've never seen it before, so I just want to make sure that it is in fact authentic.




Evening, i had it authenticated and it is indeed authentic  really wondering what year its from haha no info anywhere online  she did say she purchased it at NM perhaps a special edition?


----------



## saira1214

tinad2004 said:


> Evening, i had it authenticated and it is indeed authentic  really wondering what year its from haha no info anywhere online  she did say she purchased it at NM perhaps a special edition?




My instinct says 2007, but
I have honestly never seen this style before. I'll continue to research and check in.


----------



## tinad2004

saira1214 said:


> My instinct says 2007, but
> I have honestly never seen this style before. I'll continue to research and check in.



yea and the really weird part is that its covered regular hardware which you don't see very often .. thanks a bunch ~


----------



## saira1214

tinad2004 said:


> yea and the really weird part is that its covered regular hardware which you don't see very often .. thanks a bunch ~




I couldn't tell from the photos that the hardware is covered. If that is the case, things become much easier. Covered regular hardware was done for one season in 2008.


----------



## Lena186

Len


----------



## rainneday

Hi, Can anyone please tell me if this tag is consistent with a 2012 Anthracite RGGH City?  https://www.flickr.com/photos/93204649@N08/13567429584/ Thanks a lot!


----------



## rainneday

rainneday said:


> Hi, Can anyone please tell me if this tag is consistent with a 2012 Anthracite RGGH City?  https://www.flickr.com/photos/93204649@N08/13567429584/ Thanks a lot!


or could it be Dark Knight?


----------



## saira1214

rainneday said:


> Hi, Can anyone please tell me if this tag is consistent with a 2012 Anthracite RGGH City?  https://www.flickr.com/photos/93204649@N08/13567429584/ Thanks a lot!




Hard to tell from just that, however g21 hardware was not produced in 2012, only g12. Dark knight and Anthra were both produced in ss2012.


----------



## rainneday

saira1214 said:


> Hard to tell from just that, however g21 hardware was not produced in 2013. Only g12. Dark knight and Gris Tarmac were produced in fw2012.



Hi Saira, thank you once again! 
From what I can find online there was a g12 Anthracite for spring/summer 2012, but also a Dark Knight that same year. You can see the swatch on this thread if you scroll down http://www.lovebbags.com/2011/11/more-beautiful-ss-2012-showroom.html 
This bag was listed on Ebay but did not sell (I would have bid but they didn't respond to my emails on time), I am trying to get the seller to send me more pics (including the back on the interior tag), I can't tell the color from the pictures so I thought the paper tags might help. If I get more pictures I will paste them here so that you can give me your opinion, in the pics I have now it is impossible to tell exactly what color this bag is!


----------



## saira1214

rainneday said:


> Hi Saira, thank you once again!
> 
> From what I can find online there was a g12 Anthracite for spring/summer 2012, but also a Dark Knight that same year. You can see the swatch on this thread if you scroll down http://www.lovebbags.com/2011/11/more-beautiful-ss-2012-showroom.html
> 
> This bag was listed on Ebay but did not sell (I would have bid but they didn't respond to my emails on time), I am trying to get the seller to send me more pics (including the back on the interior tag), I can't tell the color from the pictures so I thought the paper tags might help. If I get more pictures I will paste them here so that you can give me your opinion, in the pics I have now it is impossible to tell exactly what color this bag is!




Cool. I made some edits to my post above, but post the photos you have and maybe I can help. The white card won't help.


----------



## rainneday

saira1214 said:


> Cool. I made some edits to my post above, but post the photos you have and maybe I can help. The white card won't help.



Well, what do you know, it turned up on Bonanza now. I contacted them before the end of the auction asking for more pics on the 29th hoping to bid, but had no response until today. They listed it on Bonanza that same day. In any case here is the link to the active listing, they have it listed as the color "Steel". http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWT-2012-Balenciaga-RGH-Steel-City/157430055


----------



## rainneday

saira1214 said:


> Hard to tell from just that, however g21 hardware was not produced in 2012, only g12. Dark knight and Anthra were both produced in ss2012.



Ok, thank you! I trust you all more than any other source for my BBag intel 
I posted a link above to the same bag now listed on Bonanza. ^

ETA I wrote to ask them if it is 2012 Anthra, maybe I will get a response through Bonz.


----------



## saira1214

rainneday said:


> Ok, thank you! I trust you all more than any other source for my BBag intel
> I posted a link above to the same bag now listed on Bonanza. ^
> 
> ETA I wrote to ask them if it is 2012 Anthra, maybe I will get a response through Bonz.



It's definitely Anthra.


----------



## rainneday

saira1214 said:


> It's definitely Anthra.


Thanks so much  I wonder why they have Steel as the color? The rivets on the weekender she is selling made me nervous so I might pass on this seller, not sure http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-GGH-Weekender/157424985
Let's see what she send me as far as pics.


----------



## saira1214

rainneday said:


> Thanks so much  I wonder why they have Steel as the color? The rivets on the weekender she is selling made me nervous so I might pass on this seller, not sure http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-GGH-Weekender/157424985
> 
> Let's see what she send me as far as pics.




The seller doesn't know her Balenciaga. The other bag is a brief, not a weekender. Something looked off on the tag, but let the experts at the ATB thread take a look.


----------



## rainneday

saira1214 said:


> The seller doesn't know her Balenciaga. The other bag is a brief, not a weekender. Something looked off on the tag, but let the experts at the ATB thread take a look.


Haha, it doesn't seem like it does it? I will post both of them in one post if she ends up sending me the pics needed to authenticate the Anthra City. That one bag sure looks off to me...
Have a great evening!


----------



## Luxuss

Hi all,

Please authenticate Bal:

Ebay ID: annatoosh26

Item no: 321368602584

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=321368602584

Thanks in advance, and hope I posted in the right thread???
I am new here


----------



## rainneday

Luxuss said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please authenticate Bal:
> 
> Ebay ID: annatoosh26
> 
> Item no: 321368602584
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=321368602584
> 
> Thanks in advance, and hope I posted in the right thread???
> I am new here



Hi, You can move it to this thread  : http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/authenticate-balenciaga-please-read-rules-use-format-post-838934.html


----------



## Luxuss

Thankyou Rainneday, much appreciated.


----------



## rainneday

Luxuss said:


> Thankyou Rainneday, much appreciated.


 No problem!


----------



## milan83

What about 2008 coral red? I'm looking for a real red and I'm afraid coral is too light and with pinky undertones..thanx


----------



## Imles

Omg.. u girls are awesome! I am looking for a RED city or maybe a coquelicot. Not sure if u girls know where I can buy a genuine one?


----------



## CeeJay

milan83 said:


> What about 2008 coral red? I'm looking for a real red and I'm afraid coral is too light and with pinky undertones..thanx



Coral Red is true to its namesake .. below is a picture of my Coral GGH Part-Time:


----------



## Penstemon

I would keep it if I were you


----------



## cc_1028

Hi, I need help to find out what color is this bag. Seller said it's metallic grey... but I wish it's anthracite cuz I placed my bid..... Thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Balenc...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## milan83

Thank you Ceejay! I'm undecided between a 2008 coral rh work and a 2011 coquelicot rh city....which is the better red and leather in your opinion?


----------



## LolaLemon

Hi all

I've seen a couple of Days on eBay. The sellers don't confirm the colours though, one is listed as Brown the other Dark Green, can you me what they are please?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121308574521?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221406615340?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks lovelies xxxx


----------



## scarcici

Just bought this beauty...but no idea about color and year....would you help me, please? TIA!

http://www.ebay.es/itm/141221121156?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## saira1214

scarcici said:


> Just bought this beauty...but no idea about color and year....would you help me, please? TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/141221121156?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649




The photos show an 07 violet gsh city.


----------



## scarcici

saira1214 said:


> The photos show an 07 violet gsh city.


 
OMG! Many thanks, Saira!


----------



## saira1214

scarcici said:


> OMG! Many thanks, Saira!




Just want to make sure because raisin and violet can appear similar in photos. Does the mirror have a pocket on the back?


----------



## saira1214

cc_1028 said:


> Hi, I need help to find out what color is this bag. Seller said it's metallic grey... but I wish it's anthracite cuz I placed my bid..... Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Balenc...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




It is hard to tell from the photos. Did you buy it? Metallic bags came out it 05, 10 and 11. If this is one it would be from 11. I need better photos to determine though. Sorry.


----------



## scarcici

saira1214 said:


> Just want to make sure because raisin and violet can appear similar in photos. Does the mirror have a pocket on the back?


 
Sure, there is a pocket, like the mirrror of my 2006 origan


----------



## saira1214

scarcici said:


> Sure, there is a pocket, like the mirrror of my 2006 origan




It's definitely 07 violet then .


----------



## LolaLemon

Anyone? 61 views and no replies


----------



## Lindsay2367

LolaLemon said:


> Anyone? 61 views and no replies



There is a thread dedicated to questions like this.  If you post your question in the *Identify this Balenciaga (Color? Style? Year?)* sticky thread, you will be more likely to get an answer.


----------



## LolaLemon

Oh I didn't know that. Thank you so much


----------



## LolaLemon

Hello all, can anyone please tell me what colours these are? They are listed as brown and dark green. Thanks. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121308574521?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221406615340?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Lindsay2367

LolaLemon said:


> Oh I didn't know that. Thank you so much



You're welcome.


----------



## scarcici

saira1214 said:


> It's definitely 07 violet then .


 
Thanks again, hun! You are great!


----------



## rainneday

Any guesses on color? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Green-Distressed-Leather-Chain-Handle-Moto-Handbag-/331169831504?hash=item4d1b429a50 TIA!


----------



## Sssy

rainneday said:


> Any guesses on color? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Green-Distressed-Leather-Chain-Handle-Moto-Handbag-/331169831504?hash=item4d1b429a50 TIA!



I have my eyes on it just for a 'boobie' but it looks like it's not detachable   I think it's a 08 Vert Thyme  (Boobies were produced only in 05, 06 and 08)


----------



## rainneday

Sssy said:


> I have my eyes on it just for a 'boobie' but it looks like it's not detachable   I think it's a 08 Vert Thyme  (Boobies were produced only in 05, 06 and 08)



My husband called "fake" on this, not that he is an authenticator or anything...Haha. He said that the distance of the zipper is not the same as the other Hips in these links, and that the leather patches with the rivets at the bottom are also not the same as these. I know Balenciaga changes year to year in some ways. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenciaga-Classic-Hip-Crossbody-Bag-Classic/prod158600016_cat47620751_cat47620747_/p.prod?isEditorial=false&index=60&cmCat=cat000000cat13030735cat44690739cat43240829cat42550736cat47620747cat47620751
http://www.purseblog.com/gift-guides/november-birthday-gift-guide.html/attachment/balenciaga-classic-hip-bag-yellow
How did they get that Boobie on there?


----------



## Sssy

rainneday said:


> My husband called "fake" on this, not that he is an authenticator or anything...Haha. He said that the distance of the zipper is not the same as the other Hips in these links, and that the leather patches with the rivets at the bottom are also not the same as these. I know Balenciaga changes year to year in some ways. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenciaga-Classic-Hip-Crossbody-Bag-Classic/prod158600016_cat47620751_cat47620747_/p.prod?isEditorial=false&index=60&cmCat=cat000000cat13030735cat44690739cat43240829cat42550736cat47620747cat47620751
> http://www.purseblog.com/gift-guides/november-birthday-gift-guide.html/attachment/balenciaga-classic-hip-bag-yellow
> How did they get that Boobie on there?



Honestly I've never seen this style( shoulder plus boobie?), but the boobie looks adorable   Anyway- it's sold now so someone else will worry about authenticity and colour


----------



## rainneday

Sssy said:


> Honestly I've never seen this style( shoulder plus boobie?), but the boobie looks adorable   Anyway- it's sold now so someone else will worry about authenticity and colour



I'm always curious if it is a tpf member who buys them, maybe they will also post in the Authenticate forum. I have never seen that either. If it didn't come that way they had to have opened the loop  on the Boobie or on the bag to get it on.  I was also considering buying it just for the Boobie.


----------



## Sssy

rainneday said:


> I'm always curious if it is a tpf member who buys them, maybe they will also post in the Authenticate forum. I have never seen that either. If it didn't come that way they had to have opened the loop  on the Boobie or on the bag to get it on.  I was also considering buying it just for the Boobie.



It look authentic to me  
Check this thread ( post 30) It looks it is shoulder plus boobie  I've seen a shoulder, I've seen a boobie but never together.


----------



## rainneday

Sssy said:


> It look authentic to me
> Check this thread ( post 30) It looks it is shoulder plus boobie  I've seen a shoulder, I've seen a boobie but never together.



GAH! That looks like the same bag! Well, someone got a deal...


----------



## saira1214

rainneday said:


> Any guesses on color? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...oto-Handbag-/331169831504?hash=item4d1b429a50 TIA!





Sssy said:


> I have my eyes on it just for a 'boobie' but it looks like it's not detachable   I think it's a 08 Vert Thyme  (Boobies were produced only in 05, 06 and 08)


This is a 05 Dolma Shoulder with boobie.


----------



## saira1214

LolaLemon said:


> Hello all, can anyone please tell me what colours these are? They are listed as brown and dark green. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121308574521?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221406615340?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


The first one is 08 Charbon and the second one has bad photos. The photos do not depict a green bag. I will take the seller's word for it and say that it is either 2011 Vert Menthe or Poker Fonce from 2012 (less likely), but it looks like Anthra to me (grey).


----------



## LolaLemon

Thank you xxx


----------



## rainneday

saira1214 said:


> This is a 05 Dolma Shoulder with boobie.



Saira! You missed all the action I bet you were out having a life!


----------



## BDgirl

Hi
Anyone knows what year and color is this bag?
Seller listed it as vert deau city but i thought giant12 was not available back in 2010?
Thanks!


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> This is a 05 Dolma Shoulder with boobie.



Thank you  You are like superhero with Balenciaga colours


----------



## saira1214

BDgirl said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone knows what year and color is this bag?
> 
> Seller listed it as vert deau city but i thought giant12 was not available back in 2010?
> 
> Thanks!




This is vert jade for this season.


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> Thank you  You are like superhero with Balenciaga colours




 thank you!


----------



## saira1214

rainneday said:


> Saira! You missed all the action I bet you were out having a life!




Something like that.


----------



## BDgirl

saira1214 said:


> This is vert jade for this season.



Sorry.. i must also say that seller claimed it was bought in 2012 but lost her receipt. Hence my confusion.


----------



## saira1214

BDgirl said:


> Sorry.. i must also say that seller claimed it was bought in 2012 but lost her receipt. Hence my confusion.



Are you sure the bag is authentic? The reason I ask is because the mini gold hardware just became available in 2013. It did not exist in 2012. There is no other color it can be.


----------



## BDgirl

saira1214 said:


> Are you sure the bag is authentic? The reason I ask is because the mini gold hardware just became available in 2013. It did not exist in 2012. There is no other color it can be.



I couldnt get anymore info from seller since the bag was just sold. Strange indeed....


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:


> The first one is 08 Charbon and the second one has bad photos. The photos do not depict a green bag. I will take the seller's word for it and say that it is either 2011 Vert Menthe or Poker Fonce from 2012 (less likely), but it looks like Anthra to me (grey).




On second thought, there is a possibility the first one is 07 Cafe.


----------



## LolaLemon

Hi there. Can you please tell me if this is gold or rose gold? I love it either way just curious!

Thanks x

http://www.designer-vintage.com/Bal...e.size=24&page.index=0&facet.brand=balenciaga


----------



## rainneday

LolaLemon said:


> Hi there. Can you please tell me if this is gold or rose gold? I love it either way just curious!
> 
> Thanks x
> 
> http://www.designer-vintage.com/Bal...e.size=24&page.index=0&facet.brand=balenciaga



The 2012 Anthracite? I believe it is Rose Gold.


----------



## LolaLemon

Thank you so much. Kinda hoped it was!


----------



## rainneday

LolaLemon said:


> Thank you so much. Kinda hoped it was!



Welcome! You can compare the color to this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENTIC-BALENCIAGA-ANTRACITE-WORK-ROSE-GOLD-RGGH-G21-HARDWARE-/161094896871?nma=true&si=UImx8gRED4%252B%252FQ9LkO%252BLc6SDYYxk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Gigiyu

I had bought a city bag but I am not sure it is really or not because it has not had the 2 phone pocket. Is it really then if there is no phone pocket?


----------



## rainneday

Gigiyu said:


> I had bought a city bag but I am not sure it is really or not because it has not had the 2 phone pocket. Is it really then if there is no phone pocket?



As far as I know different years have different pockets inside, my older City bags only have a zipper pocket inside. You can post pictures in this thread to have it authenticated: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/authenticate-balenciaga-please-read-rules-use-format-post-838934.html


----------



## saira1214

Gigiyu said:


> I had bought a city bag but I am not sure it is really or not because it has not had the 2 phone pocket. Is it really then if there is no phone pocket?




The cell phone pocket started in 2012.


----------



## thegraceful1

Hi ladies, is this style a city or velo? Kind of confusing because the strap seen too short for velo? But it looks long for a city? Hope any one can help. Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

thegraceful1 said:


> Hi ladies, is this style a city or velo? Kind of confusing because the strap seen too short for velo? But it looks long for a city? Hope any one can help. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2570108




It is a 05 turquoise city.


----------



## thegraceful1

^thank you!


----------



## jcoop

the pic didn't show up....looking for great crossbody for traveling??????


----------



## MAGJES

The Town is perfect IMO for traveling.


----------



## sodapop21

town,velo ?


----------



## Imles

I saw this bag on a shop and not sure what year and what color is this city.. I am new to bbag and planning to get a bbag soon.. the red seem awesome to have.


----------



## lshcat

Kind of a Bal color newbie, any help with color name? (Latte? Seigle?) Thank you so much.


----------



## cc_1028

I received this city today. Is the color argent fonce? Thanks for helping.


----------



## saira1214

cc_1028 said:


> I received this city today. Is the color argent fonce? Thanks for helping.


Looks like it. Can you post a photo of the front of the tag?


----------



## saira1214

Imles said:


> I saw this bag on a shop and not sure what year and what color is this city.. I am new to bbag and planning to get a bbag soon.. the red seem awesome to have.


Hard to tell. The lighting in this photo is not good. Do you have any other photos?  A picture of the front of the tag? It looks like Rouille or maybe tomato in this photo, but I can't be sure.


----------



## saira1214

lshcat said:


> Kind of a Bal color newbie, any help with color name? (Latte? Seigle?) Thank you so much.


This is 2012 Latte.


----------



## lshcat

saira1214 said:


> This is 2012 Latte.




Thank you so much I just wanted to be sure, couldn't recall.. appreciate it!


----------



## cc_1028

saira1214 said:


> Looks like it. Can you post a photo of the front of the tag?



Thank you so much. Here is the front of the tag.


----------



## saira1214

cc_1028 said:


> Thank you so much. Here is the front of the tag.




Yes, this is Argent Fonce.


----------



## juliel

Hi Saira! Sssy said you are a whiz and I didn't even think of this thread. Can you ID the color for me on this Courier? There is a pocket on the back of the mirror (which I didn't grab a picture of but will if you need it; there is very little fading on this one.


----------



## saira1214

juliel said:


> Hi Saira! Sssy said you are a whiz and I didn't even think of this thread. Can you ID the color for me on this Courier? There is a pocket on the back of the mirror (which I didn't grab a picture of but will if you need it; there is very little fading on this one.




Hi there! Based on the inside tag, this looks like 06 emerald. It has faded as you said, so it may also be 08 emerald, but my first instinct is to say that it is 06.


----------



## Imles

saira1214 said:


> Hard to tell. The lighting in this photo is not good. Do you have any other photos?  A picture of the front of the tag? It looks like Rouille or maybe tomato in this photo, but I can't be sure.


the SA told me its RC..


----------



## Imles

The SA told me it's Rouge Cardinal... may I know what year it is? Does it look genuine?


----------



## ALLINONE

Thats a hard one....


----------



## saira1214

Imles said:


> The SA told me it's Rouge Cardinal... may I know what year it is? Does it look genuine?




That is from 2013.


----------



## Quapa

Can anyone ID the colour of this clutch?

http://******/P3Nn5cp


----------



## saira1214

Quapa said:


> Can anyone ID the colour of this clutch?
> 
> http://******/P3Nn5cp





The link is broken.


----------



## Quapa

saira1214 said:


> The link is broken.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181382090635?redirect=mobile


----------



## saira1214

Quapa said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181382090635?redirect=mobile




It looks like blue mineral.


----------



## Quapa

saira1214 said:


> It looks like blue mineral.


 
thank you


----------



## BPC

I'm confused. The description says "2012 Dark Night" but it looks like a faded 2013 Blue Mineral to me. 
The tag is for 2012 though so is it Blue Cobalt?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENC...642?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c8513f42


----------



## rainneday

BPC said:


> I'm confused. The description says "2012 Dark Night" but it looks like a faded 2013 Blue Mineral to me.
> The tag is for 2012 though so is it Blue Cobalt?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENC...642?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c8513f42



I am watching this bag on Ebay. It isn't the same color as either my Dark Knight or Bleu Mineral, but as you said, it could have faded. It does look more like the Bleu Cobalt according to this chart: http://www.spottedfashion.com/balenciaga-spring-2012-color-chart-reference-guide/

I also noticed there is no black thread across the top of the interior tag, might be the lighting but if you bid I would ask for a close up shot.


ETA And one more thing...why do some posts call it "Dark Knight" and some "Dark Night" ? I guessing officially it is Dark Night, I will stick to that from now on.  
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/balenciaga-dark-knight-lambskin-leather-giant-21-rose-gold-velo-bag.html??
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EXCELLENT-AUTHENTIC-BALENCIAGA-mRGGH-S-S-2012-DARK-KNIGHT-MINI-POMPON-RARE-TPF-/181362526779 ??


----------



## saira1214

BPC said:


> I'm confused. The description says "2012 Dark Night" but it looks like a faded 2013 Blue Mineral to me.
> 
> The tag is for 2012 though so is it Blue Cobalt?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENC...642?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c8513f42




This is blue cobalt from 2012. I think dark night is darker.


----------



## Sssy

rainneday said:


> I am watching this bag on Ebay. It isn't the same color as either my Dark Knight or Bleu Mineral, but as you said, it could have faded. It does look more like the Bleu Cobalt according to this chart: http://www.spottedfashion.com/balenciaga-spring-2012-color-chart-reference-guide/
> 
> I also noticed there is no black thread across the top of the interior tag, might be the lighting but if you bid I would ask for a close up shot.
> 
> 
> ETA And one more thing...why do some posts call it "Dark Knight" and some "Dark Night" ? I guessing officially it is Dark Night, I will stick to that from now on.
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/balenciaga-dark-knight-lambskin-leather-giant-21-rose-gold-velo-bag.html??
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EXCELLENT-AUTHENTIC-BALENCIAGA-mRGGH-S-S-2012-DARK-KNIGHT-MINI-POMPON-RARE-TPF-/181362526779 ??



I don't believe this bag is authentic. There are a few Italian sellers on ebay selling brand new bags for- let's say- bargain price. All important pictures are blurry but the rest perfectly clear . It was thread about it on ebay forum.


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> I don't believe this bag is authentic. There are a few Italian sellers on ebay selling brand new bags for- let's say- bargain price. All important pictures are blurry but the rest perfectly clear . It was thread about it on ebay forum.




Good catch!! I can only ID authentic bags. Sometimes I can catch fake ones, but that is not my expertise.
Thanks again!


----------



## BPC

rainneday said:


> I am watching this bag on Ebay. It isn't the same color as either my Dark Knight or Bleu Mineral, but as you said, it could have faded. It does look more like the Bleu Cobalt according to this chart: http://www.spottedfashion.com/balenciaga-spring-2012-color-chart-reference-guide/
> 
> I also noticed there is no black thread across the top of the interior tag, might be the lighting but if you bid I would ask for a close up shot.
> 
> 
> ETA And one more thing...why do some posts call it "Dark Knight" and some "Dark Night" ? I guessing officially it is Dark Night, I will stick to that from now on.
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/balenciaga-dark-knight-lambskin-leather-giant-21-rose-gold-velo-bag.html??
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EXCELLENT-AUTHENTIC-BALENCIAGA-mRGGH-S-S-2012-DARK-KNIGHT-MINI-POMPON-RARE-TPF-/181362526779 ??



Dark Knight is a Batman film..lol
Interesting that you don't think it looks like Bleu Mineral. On my screen, it looks exactly like a lighter version of my BM.  Guess our computer colors are different?.. weird.



saira1214 said:


> This is blue cobalt from 2012. I think dark night is darker.



Thanks.


----------



## Sssy

BPC said:


> Dark Knight is a Batman film..lol


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> Good catch!! I can only ID authentic bags. Sometimes I can catch fake ones, but that is not my expertise.
> Thanks again!



The bad think is that the colours are very close to authentic bags and generally they look real at first glance ( especially with the blurry pictures ). Scary fakes.


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> The bad think is that the colours are very close to authentic bags and generally they look real at first glance ( especially with the blurry pictures ). Scary fakes.



Exactly.  Photos in general make it difficult to determine the color of the bag. I try my best, but lighting, angles, fading, etc. can make all of the difference. Spotting fakes is definitely getting hard because of these super fakes.


----------



## juliel

saira1214 said:


> Hi there! Based on the inside tag, this looks like 06 emerald. It has faded as you said, so it may also be 08 emerald, but my first instinct is to say that it is 06.



Thanks! I have an emerald here although I can't remember off hand which year it is so I will compare.


----------



## saira1214

juliel said:


> Thanks! I have an emerald here although I can't remember off hand which year it is so I will compare.



Sapin also crossed my mind, but I don't think it is dark enough. Sapin is a very dark green, almost black.


----------



## juliel

saira1214 said:


> Sapin also crossed my mind, but I don't think it is dark enough. Sapin is a very dark green, almost black.



It's definitely lighter than my pine, and pine is much lighter than sapin.  The part time I have in emerald is agneau, so that would certainly make it an 08 rather than an 06, right? This bag is a good bit lighter than that emerald as well, even from the mirror and tag.


----------



## saira1214

juliel said:


> It's definitely lighter than my pine, and pine is much lighter than sapin.  The part time I have in emerald is agneau, so that would certainly make it an 08 rather than an 06, right? This bag is a good bit lighter than that emerald as well, even from the mirror and tag.



Sounds like 06 then! Congrats, I love that color.


----------



## juliel

saira1214 said:


> Sounds like 06 then! Congrats, I love that color.



Thanks! From the swatch that was in the color by season thread it didn't look like the same color at all, but when I googled the emerald just now, it looks exactly right. I never would have thought that was it though.


----------



## saira1214

juliel said:


> Thanks! From the swatch that was in the color by season thread it didn't look like the same color at all, but when I googled the emerald just now, it looks exactly right. I never would have thought that was it though.



Glad I could help.


----------



## betty.lee

I think this is a 2008 sapphire but can someone please confirm. I'm not sure. my tags have gotten all mixed up and I can't tell what's what. haha.


----------



## rainneday

rainneday said:


> I am watching this bag on Ebay. It isn't the same color as either my Dark Knight or Bleu Mineral, but as you said, it could have faded. It does look more like the Bleu Cobalt according to this chart: http://www.spottedfashion.com/balenciaga-spring-2012-color-chart-reference-guide/
> 
> I also noticed there is no black thread across the top of the interior tag, might be the lighting but if you bid I would ask for a close up shot.
> 
> 
> ETA And one more thing...why do some posts call it "Dark Knight" and some "Dark Night" ? I guessing officially it is Dark Night, I will stick to that from now on.
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/balenciaga-dark-knight-lambskin-leather-giant-21-rose-gold-velo-bag.html??
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EXCELLENT-AUTHENTIC-BALENCIAGA-mRGGH-S-S-2012-DARK-KNIGHT-MINI-POMPON-RARE-TPF-/181362526779 ??





BPC said:


> Dark Knight is a Batman film..lol
> Interesting that you don't think it looks like Bleu Mineral. On my screen, it looks exactly like a lighter version of my BM.  Guess our computer colors are different?.. weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.





Sssy said:


>



That's what I thought! But look here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-colors-by-season/2011-s-s-main-collection-656111.html
2011 "Dark Knight" ??  Help! Was there a DK in '11 and DN in '12?


----------



## BPC

rainneday said:


> That's what I thought! But look here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-colors-by-season/2011-s-s-main-collection-656111.html
> 2011 "Dark Knight" ??  Help! Was there a DK in '11 and DN in '12?



I think that's a typo. I mean I've found myself also wanting to write it "Knight", but it doesn't make sense. Dark Night is a midnight blue. The color actually looks like a dark night..lol.


----------



## saira1214

rainneday said:


> That's what I thought! But look here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-colors-by-season/2011-s-s-main-collection-656111.html
> 2011 "Dark Knight" ??  Help! Was there a DK in '11 and DN in '12?



Dark Night is the same color for both 2011 and 2012. There was a lot of confusion when this color first came out, since Balenciaga is not always consistent with their color names. I think people use both Dark Knight and Dark Night interchangeably.


----------



## rainneday

BPC said:


> I think that's a typo. I mean I've found myself also wanting to write it "Knight", but it doesn't make sense. Dark Night is a midnight blue. The color actually looks like a dark night..lol.





saira1214 said:


> Dark Night is the same color for both 2011 and 2012. There was a lot of confusion when this color first came out, since Balenciaga is not always consistent with their color names. I think people use both Dark Knight and Dark Night interchangeably.



  Thank you both! I think I will use Dark Night from now on.


----------



## Jenderella

Hi
Anyone knows what year and color is this bag?
Thanks!


----------



## juliel

Jenderella said:


> Hi
> Anyone knows what year and color is this bag?
> Thanks!



The pictures aren't here. I had this problem too when I first started; make sure you're using "Advanced" for the post, and use "Attachments." As far as I can tell the whole image button on quick reply just doesn't work, so I was having to upload to my album, then use the links. Hope this helps!


----------



## saira1214

betty.lee said:


> I think this is a 2008 sapphire but can someone please confirm. I'm not sure. my tags have gotten all mixed up and I can't tell what's what. haha.
> View attachment 2583528
> View attachment 2583529



The pictures make it look darker than sapphire. In the photos it looks like 07 violet. Does it appear to be a bluefish purple IRL or more of a reddish purple?


----------



## Jenderella

Oh sorry! I hope the pictures are here now...


----------



## saira1214

Jenderella said:


> Oh sorry! I hope the pictures are here now...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585267



2010 Anthracite giant city


----------



## betty.lee

saira1214 said:


> The pictures make it look darker than sapphire. In the photos it looks like 07 violet. Does it appear to be a bluefish purple IRL or more of a reddish purple?




more blue I think. I sort of remember it being violet but then found the 08 tags. lol. oh well I was only wondering because considered selling it but DH said to keep.


----------



## rachelsmith16

What color is this bag and the name of the style. I love it!


----------



## Harper Quinn

rachelsmith16 said:


> What color is this bag and the name of the style. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586862



Post this under Balenciaga threads to get more replies. i think this is the bordeaux hamilton velo.


----------



## rachelsmith16

Harper Quinn said:


> Post this under Balenciaga threads to get more replies. i think this is the bordeaux hamilton velo.




It is! Just found it,. Is it still in stores?


----------



## CeeJay

This bag was from the 2012 Holiday Hamilton (Chevre) line, so it is no longer in stores.  These bags sold out pretty quickly, so the best route to finding one is the auction sites or consignment stores.


----------



## saira1214

betty.lee said:


> more blue I think. I sort of remember it being violet but then found the 08 tags. lol. oh well I was only wondering because considered selling it but DH said to keep.



Sounds like it is Sapphire then. Sapphire is a very crisp, bright purple, while violet is a a purple with more of a red undertone. Sometimes they are difficult to distinguish in photos.


----------



## betty.lee

saira1214 said:


> Sounds like it is Sapphire then. Sapphire is a very crisp, bright purple, while violet is a a purple with more of a red undertone. Sometimes they are difficult to distinguish in photos.




thank you!


----------



## dyyong

SORRY wrong tread!!!!!


----------



## Bisoux78

Just scored this City bag from Century21 in NYC for half off the original price! The tag says 2013 and I'm assuming its Gris Glacé but please do correct me if I'm mistaken. It looks more grayish blue in person but the pics make it look grayish white:


----------



## hejtheathea

Hi!! I'm the lucky winner of this bag, but I'm not quite sure which color the bag is  IMO it looks very much like pourpre from 09, but the seller didn't know what year the bag is from, so I am hoping one of you guys could help me sort it out! Thank you in advance


----------



## saira1214

Bisoux78 said:


> Just scored this City bag from Century21 in NYC for half off the original price! The tag says 2013 and I'm assuming its Gris Glacé but please do correct me if I'm mistaken. It looks more grayish blue in person but the pics make it look grayish white:



It sounds like Gris Glace, but you are correct that it looks grayish white. Post a photo of the silver tag (on the inside) and we can be sure.


----------



## saira1214

hejtheathea said:


> Hi!! I'm the lucky winner of this bag, but I'm not quite sure which color the bag is  IMO it looks very much like pourpre from 09, but the seller didn't know what year the bag is from, so I am hoping one of you guys could help me sort it out! Thank you in advance



I also think it looks like 09 Poupre from these photos.


----------



## Bisoux78

saira1214 said:


> It sounds like Gris Glace, but you are correct that it looks grayish white. Post a photo of the silver tag (on the inside) and we can be sure.



Sure:


----------



## saira1214

Bisoux78 said:


> Sure:




Yes, it is Gris Glace


----------



## AGinTO

Hi ladies!

I'm trying to figure out what colour it may be and from what year... can you help? 

I found a list of colours (http://www.**********.com/showthread...L-Color-Charts) and I'm wondering if you think it may be a 2006 Greige, 2007 Sandstone? I cross-referenced most of the closer colours on eBay and Google, and these two appear to be the closest. What do you think?

Below are pictures of the bag with the never used strap and never used mirror to show you the color difference!

What do you think? Could it be one of those colours? Or another one I may have missed?


----------



## Bisoux78

saira1214 said:


> Yes, it is Gris Glace



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## saira1214

AGinTO said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what colour it may be and from what year... can you help?
> 
> 
> 
> I found a list of colours (http://www.**********.com/showthread...L-Color-Charts) and I'm wondering if you think it may be a 2006 Greige, 2007 Sandstone? I cross-referenced most of the closer colours on eBay and Google, and these two appear to be the closest. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> Below are pictures of the bag with the never used strap and never used mirror to show you the color difference!
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Could it be one of those colours? Or another one I may have missed?




This is 07 sandstone.


----------



## AGinTO

saira1214 said:


> This is 07 sandstone.



Thanks so much!!! You're the best!


----------



## Rose_Violet

Hello

I am looking for a metallic edge vert lichen city bag and I need an ID number so that customer service may look for its availability in their system.
I called Balenciaga stores in Paris but the SAs could not help me as they did not have the bag anymore they say they cannot retrieve the reference 
Some of you here may have the bag and could maybe help me and provide the info ?

Thank you so much


----------



## saira1214

AGinTO said:


> Thanks so much!!! You're the best!




On second thought, this could be 07 mastic. Mastic has yellow undertones and sandstone brownish/pink.


----------



## Africadunn1

gigi615 said:


> *pics!!*



Nice CoCoa


----------



## rainneday

Saira, I purchased this bag from a Japanese seller on Ebay, it should be here in a few days. There was no color listed, but going by the tags I am assuming it is a Raisin. Let me know what you think, please. 
The pic of the front of the tag doesn't clearly show a black thread at the top, but I think that is from the angle it was taken, everything else about the bag was clearly spot on. The pics on the listing were washed out so I am showing you the pics the seller sent to me, to get a good idea of the color. 
I have my fingers crossed  
Thank you! 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/93204649@N08/14065224391/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/93204649@N08/14065226621/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/93204649@N08/14088486093/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/93204649@N08/14068435125/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/93204649@N08/14065268302/


----------



## saira1214

The tag definitely indicates that it is raisin. I'd be more comfortable seeing  photos of the full bag, but if it is deemed authentic it is definitely raisin. 


rainneday said:


> Saira, I purchased this bag from a Japanese seller on Ebay, it should be here in a few days. There was no color listed, but going by the tags I am assuming it is a Raisin. Let me know what you think, please.
> 
> The pic of the front of the tag doesn't clearly show a black thread at the top, but I think that is from the angle it was taken, everything else about the bag was clearly spot on. The pics on the listing were washed out so I am showing you the pics the seller sent to me, to get a good idea of the color.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/93204649@N08/14065224391/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/93204649@N08/14065226621/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/93204649@N08/14088486093/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/93204649@N08/14068435125/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/93204649@N08/14065268302/


----------



## rainneday

saira1214 said:


> The tag definitely indicates that it is raisin. I'd be more comfortable seeing  photos of the full bag, but if it is deemed authentic it is definitely raisin.



Thank you!  It is my HG bag so I am hopeful that it all turns out well. I will try to grab a pic of the whole bag that shows the color well, I think they had a green-ish filter on their camera, really weird for a seller of bags.

ETA, I think this link will still work. http://www.ebay.com/itm/261444359036?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Notice that the only picture that looks like Raisin here is of the inside of the bag, using the flash. I saw this and thought...hmmm could be...and I asked them for the additional pictures of the tags, rivet and bale. The additional pics show the raisin color and the Q tag, it looks too dark to be lilac, to me.  Anyway, I will def have it authenticated by authenticate4u and here in the forum as soon as I have it in my hot little hands 

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## beachgirl13

What style is this again?

Thanks!


----------



## Cacau

Dear gals, having just had the help of lovely Sssy on authenticating a Bal, and following her advice to seek Saira's help, here I am. If I could get info on exact model, year and colour, I would be over the moon  Thanks in advance!

Original post (#5081):
"Dear gals, I have purchased this Bal from eBay but having almost no information on it would like to check that it is authentic. From what I gather it is a Courier. The colour I'm really unsure about, could be Murier or Grape, or even Crocus (?!). If you could correctly identify model and colour, and tell me whether it is authentic, I would very much appreciate it.

Balenciaga Handbag
271462292960
letsbeseen
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga...vip=true&rt=nc"


----------



## saira1214

beachgirl13 said:


> What style is this again?
> 
> Thanks!
> View attachment 2599288



This is the city bag.


----------



## saira1214

Hi there! The first photo must have been taken in sunlight because the true color is not showing. Based on the second photos, I definitely believe this to be from 2010 so it would be Murier.  It is definitely a Courier as well.


Cacau said:


> Dear gals, having just had the help of lovely Sssy on authenticating a Bal, and following her advice to seek Saira's help, here I am. If I could get info on exact model, year and colour, I would be over the moon  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Original post (#5081):
> "Dear gals, I have purchased this Bal from eBay but having almost no information on it would like to check that it is authentic. From what I gather it is a Courier. The colour I'm really unsure about, could be Murier or Grape, or even Crocus (?!). If you could correctly identify model and colour, and tell me whether it is authentic, I would very much appreciate it.
> 
> Balenciaga Handbag
> 271462292960
> letsbeseen
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga...vip=true&rt=nc"


----------



## nonamenecessary

He girls,

i want to buy my first Balenciaga Bag and I just wanted to ask you if the bag is a fake or not.

Maybe you can help me.

Tanks in advance!


----------



## Cacau

saira1214 said:


> Hi there! The first photo must have been taken in sunlight because the true color is not showing. Based on the second photos, I definitely believe this to be from 2010 so it would be Murier.  It is definitely a Courier as well.


Hi, many thanks for your expert opinion. I think I agree with you on the colour, it looks a lot like Murier, and indeed the first picture isn't a true reflection, it is just difficult to capture the hue. Thanks again, I'm very grateful


----------



## saira1214

nonamenecessary said:


> He girls,
> 
> i want to buy my first Balenciaga Bag and I just wanted to ask you if the bag is a fake or not.
> 
> Maybe you can help me.
> 
> Tanks in advance!



Post this question here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-838934.html


----------



## Sssy

nonamenecessary said:


> He girls,
> 
> i want to buy my first Balenciaga Bag and I just wanted to ask you if the bag is a fake or not.
> 
> Maybe you can help me.
> 
> Tanks in advance!





saira1214 said:


> Post this question here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-838934.html



Yes please  And add a picture of the rivet


----------



## jannasmom

Hi! Can you please help identify the color of this Bal First? I've checked the Bal color reference and thinks it is Ink (*fingers crossed*).  Thanks! 

Link: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/n32jya/library/BalBlueFirst?sort=3&page=1


----------



## saira1214

jannasmom said:


> Hi! Can you please help identify the color of this Bal First? I've checked the Bal color reference and thinks it is Ink (*fingers crossed*).  Thanks!
> 
> Link: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/n32jya/library/BalBlueFirst?sort=3&page=1



It is indeed. Congrats on your Ink first!


----------



## jannasmom

saira1214 said:


> It is indeed. Congrats on your Ink first!



Thanks much Saira! I've only seen Ink on pictures so I am hoping it is really nice IRL.


----------



## saira1214

jannasmom said:


> Thanks much Saira! I've only seen Ink on pictures so I am hoping it is really nice IRL.



I have never seen it in person either, but it is definitely a purple-blue.


----------



## dolali

Hello,
can you help me identify this color? thank you so, so much! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-2...474?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d5c3b0ca


----------



## dolali

jannasmom said:


> Thanks much Saira! I've only seen Ink on pictures so I am hoping it is really nice IRL.



I have 06 Ink City and I adore the color! It is purple-blueish as Saira said. Hope you love it! Post pics when you get it!


----------



## hejtheathea

Just received this beautiful day! Earlier I was told, that it looked like pourpre, but I would just like to be extra sure. So here is two pics taken by myself  hope you can help!


----------



## saira1214

hejtheathea said:


> View attachment 2602240
> View attachment 2602241
> 
> Just received this beautiful day! Earlier I was told, that it looked like pourpre, but I would just like to be extra sure. So here is two pics taken by myself  hope you can help!



This looks darker to me. In thinking 05 Bordeaux or 06 grenat. Do you have the mirror? Is there a pocket in the back? Can you add photos with indirect sunlight?


----------



## saira1214

dolali said:


> Hello,
> 
> can you help me identify this color? thank you so, so much!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-2...474?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d5c3b0ca




2008 buton D'or


----------



## hejtheathea

saira1214 said:


> This looks darker to me. In thinking 05 Bordeaux or 06 grenat. Do you have the mirror? Is there a pocket in the back? Can you add photos with indirect sunlight?







I hope this is what you mean


----------



## saira1214

hejtheathea said:


> View attachment 2602572
> View attachment 2602574
> 
> I hope this is what you mean




Yes, thank you. It definitely is not Poupre. It is from 05 or 06. Based in the photos, I think it is 05 Bordeaux. It is hard to tell the difference between Bordeaux and grenat in photos, but I think it is Bordeaux.


----------



## hejtheathea

saira1214 said:


> Yes, thank you. It definitely is not Poupre. It is from 05 or 06. Based in the photos, I think it is 05 Bordeaux. It is hard to tell the difference between Bordeaux and grenat in photos, but I think it is Bordeaux.



Thank you for your help!


----------



## saira1214

hejtheathea said:


> Thank you for your help!




You know what? I change my mind. This is 05 rouge theater. Very sought after.


----------



## hejtheathea

saira1214 said:


> You know what? I change my mind. This is 05 rouge theater. Very sought after.




Well that is good news! Thank you


----------



## jannasmom

saira1214 said:


> I have never seen it in person either, but it is definitely a purple-blue.





dolali said:


> I have 06 Ink City and I adore the color! It is purple-blueish as Saira said. Hope you love it! Post pics when you get it!



Thank you both! I'll be meeting with the seller tomorrow. So excited!


----------



## mmmpurses!

What color is this? Thank you in advance!


----------



## saira1214

mmmpurses! said:


> What color is this? Thank you in advance!




This is 2012 latte.


----------



## mmmpurses!

saira1214 said:


> This is 2012 latte.



 thank you for letting me know


----------



## cocobuba

Hi ladies!

Does anyone know from which year this Balenciaga Work exactly is from? It looks like its gold hardwear but from the size of the studs it looks more like the regular hardwear... and the leather looks so good and soft and not "shiny" at all like some newer Bals I've seen lately..
Needless to say I'd love to own this exact bag


----------



## saira1214

cocobuba said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know from which year this Balenciaga Work exactly is from? It looks like its gold hardwear but from the size of the studs it looks more like the regular hardwear... and the leather looks so good and soft and not "shiny" at all like some newer Bals I've seen lately..
> 
> Needless to say I'd love to own this exact bag




2012 mRGGH (G12 rose gold) black work.


----------



## hishappygirl

Hi saira1214
Can you tell what color this bag is? Thank you!


----------



## hishappygirl

maybe this is better! 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-Authenti...g-/231219295503?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123


----------



## hishappygirl

Also is the style just called hobo? Thanks for any help:smile1


----------



## saira1214

hishappygirl said:


> maybe this is better!
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-Authenti...g-/231219295503?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123





hishappygirl said:


> Also is the style just called hobo? Thanks for any help:smile1


The lighting is different in each photo and there are not a lot, but it looks like 07 ocean to me. Yes, the style is a hobo. Can you get additional photos from the seller, including the back to the mirror?


----------



## hishappygirl

saira1214 said:


> The lighting is different in each photo and there are not a lot, but it looks like 07 ocean to me. Yes, the style is a hobo. Can you get additional photos from the seller, including the back to the mirror?


 Hi saira, my apologies for the delay. She sent me more photos, but they are in my ebay messages, and I can't seem to copy them, I'm not sure how to link to it? She also said she had already boxed it for me when I asked for pics of mirror. Perhaps ocean is correct, as she said she bought it "about" 6 years ago, but I will have the bag soon, and will post better phots then. Thank you for taking the time to help me, you are much appreciated


----------



## saira1214

hishappygirl said:


> Hi saira, my apologies for the delay. She sent me more photos, but they are in my ebay messages, and I can't seem to copy them, I'm not sure how to link to it? She also said she had already boxed it for me when I asked for pics of mirror. Perhaps ocean is correct, as she said she bought it "about" 6 years ago, but I will have the bag soon, and will post better phots then. Thank you for taking the time to help me, you are much appreciated



Sounds good!


----------



## tsuzen

Hi there! Can someone please help with info on this Bbag? Year? Fabric? Size? Thank you! 






Thanks!


----------



## tsuzikew

I think it's from 2010, but can't find in any reference guides.


----------



## saira1214

tsuzen said:


> Hi there! Can someone please help with info on this Bbag? Year? Fabric? Size? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 2611570
> 
> View attachment 2611571
> 
> 
> Thanks!




I have never seen this style.


----------



## abrunette

Hello there! Can anyone help me with this BBaby? The year, style?
Thank youuu!


----------



## muneed

Hello, Please kindly help review this Work Bag, according to Tag is it black color from its code?. From my searching details, it's 2011 S/S collection. From 3rd pic, it seem like dark green, I'm not sure that it's happen coz fading from original black or it's actually this color itself.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## saira1214

abrunette said:


> Hello there! Can anyone help me with this BBaby? The year, style?
> Thank youuu!



2008 black cherry brief or 2009 sanguine.  I think it is 08 black cherry though.


----------



## saira1214

muneed said:


> Hello, Please kindly help review this Work Bag, according to Tag is it black color from its code?. From my searching details, it's 2011 S/S collection. From 3rd pic, it seem like dark green, I'm not sure that it's happen coz fading from original black or it's actually this color itself.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2614195
> View attachment 2614197
> 
> 
> View attachment 2614198



2011 Anthracite. Anthra is a grey with green or blue undertones and can often be mistaken for a soft black color. If I recall correctly 2011 black bags were jet black, so I would say that this in Anthra.


----------



## abrunette

saira1214 said:


> 2008 black cherry brief or 2009 sanguine.  I think it is 08 black cherry though.


Thanks a lot Saira!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

hishappygirl said:


> maybe this is better!
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-Authenti...g-/231219295503?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123


Isn't that the Day bag?


----------



## muneed

saira1214 said:


> 2011 Anthracite. Anthra is a grey with green or blue undertones and can often be mistaken for a soft black color. If I recall correctly 2011 black bags were jet black, so I would say that this in Anthra.




Thank You very much


----------



## madigan

Looking to find out what color this bag is please! I love bals with the brown vintage leather look, this one hits the spot! 

Thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Brown-Leather-Afternoon-Tote-Bag-/161289775778?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258d9eaaa2


----------



## saira1214

madigan said:


> Looking to find out what color this bag is please! I love bals with the brown vintage leather look, this one hits the spot!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...778?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258d9eaaa2


This one is giving me a little trouble because of either color loss, darkening or lighting. It is definitely not an Afternoon bag, but a Brief. In terms of the color, I am thinking 2006 camel or truffle. I think I would need better photos to be sure.


----------



## madigan

saira1214 said:


> This one is giving me a little trouble because of either color loss, darkening or lighting. It is definitely not an Afternoon bag, but a Brief. In terms of the color, I am thinking 2006 camel or truffle. I think I would need better photos to be sure.



Thank you! Haha I love the worn aged coloring, though it sounds like it's been through the ringer! I am not familiar with that kind of bag, what kind of photos would you need to be assured of the color? Inside leather tag?


----------



## saira1214

madigan said:


> Thank you! Haha I love the worn aged coloring, though it sounds like it's been through the ringer! I am not familiar with that kind of bag, what kind of photos would you need to be assured of the color? Inside leather tag?




Pictures of the front and back in different lighting as well as the back
Of the mirror will help.


----------



## cocobuba

Could you girls help me identify this balenciaga?
Thanks!


----------



## wendyts

Need help to identify year and color plzzzz 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thank you


----------



## Wplijnaar

This looks like a gris tarmac 2012   I have this bag in part time


----------



## wendyts

Thank you!


----------



## dorayaki90

Hi, 

Do you know what style this bag is? It looks like a twiggy to me but I'm not sure since the seller wrote it as first bag.

Here is the link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...938?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce19b01f2

TIA


----------



## geniechung

I just purchased my first balenciaga bag on my habit. 

http://www.myhabit.com/#page=b&dept...1S2CD&ref=qd_g_designer_es_11_APBNYUG51S2CD_b

I can't seem to figure out what season it's from.  Can anyone help and what does the AJ stand for?


----------



## Justyne

Can someone please tell me what year and colour this Balenciaga is?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111356063161?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks a bunch


----------



## saira1214

cocobuba said:


> Could you girls help me identify this balenciaga?
> Thanks!



I honestly cannot tell from these photos. There is direct sunlight or lighting that is throwing the color off. I would also need a few more photos like the back of the mirror and the front/back of the tag.


----------



## saira1214

dorayaki90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you know what style this bag is? It looks like a twiggy to me but I'm not sure since the seller wrote it as first bag.
> 
> Here is the link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...938?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce19b01f2
> 
> TIA



The bag is a twiggy, but it seems a little faded so I cannot determine the color. It could be 06 cornflower or a faded 05 navy or 07 ocean.


----------



## saira1214

Justyne said:


> Can someone please tell me what year and colour this Balenciaga is?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111356063161?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks a bunch



2012 Rose Thulian


----------



## saira1214

dorayaki90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you know what style this bag is? It looks like a twiggy to me but I'm not sure since the seller wrote it as first bag.
> 
> Here is the link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...938?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce19b01f2
> 
> TIA


n/m


----------



## Justyne

saira1214 said:


> 2012 Rose Thulian



Thank you so much saira1214 for the quick response.


----------



## saira1214

geniechung said:


> I just purchased my first balenciaga bag on my habit.
> 
> http://www.myhabit.com/#page=b&dept...1S2CD&ref=qd_g_designer_es_11_APBNYUG51S2CD_b
> 
> I can't seem to figure out what season it's from.  Can anyone help and what does the AJ stand for?



This link takes me to a log-in page.


----------



## ibeblessed

Hey ladies I am looking for this bag it looks like a speedy lol I don't know how else to describe it. I looked online and can't find it. May be it was seasonal?


----------



## mere girl

Hi - could you kindly ID the season of my 'brand new' choc FBF?


----------



## saira1214

ibeblessed said:


> Hey ladies I am looking for this bag it looks like a speedy lol I don't know how else to describe it. I looked online and can't find it. May be it was seasonal?



The picture is taken at a bad angle, but it looks like it could be the Polly style.


----------



## saira1214

mere girl said:


> Hi - could you kindly ID the season of my 'brand new' choc FBF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2625531
> 
> View attachment 2625532
> View attachment 2625535



This is gorgeous and looks to be in fab condition. It is from s/s 2002.


----------



## mere girl

saira1214 said:


> This is gorgeous and looks to be in fab condition. It is from s/s 2002.




Thank you - I thought it was a 2002 but wasn't sure of the season. It's BNWTags still attached - never been carried !


----------



## lawson

After weeks of hassle with an eBay seller, my pistachio first finally arrived. Now I just want to make sure that it's authentic and in fact pistachio. I've read before that pistachio is an incredible difficult color to capture in photos, and that is so right. In the photos underneath it looks a lot lighter than it is. It does have kind of a yellowish tone to it than made me question if it is in fact pistachio. Then again, the silver tag inside has a B on it, which I have learned indicates that the bag is from 2004. Let me know what you think! And also, any ideas how to get rid of that stain on the back?


----------



## saira1214

lawson said:


> After weeks of hassle with an eBay seller, my pistachio first finally arrived. Now I just want to make sure that it's authentic and in fact pistachio. I've read before that pistachio is an incredible difficult color to capture in photos, and that is so right. In the photos underneath it looks a lot lighter than it is. It does have kind of a yellowish tone to it than made me question if it is in fact pistachio. Then again, the silver tag inside has a B on it, which I have learned indicates that the bag is from 2004. Let me know what you think! And also, any ideas how to get rid of that stain on the back?



the ladies here can help http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-use-format-post-838934-379.html#post26791315


----------



## juliel

Just got this from eBay - it's a "K" tag so it's 2012 but wanted to check whether it's Crocus or Jacinthe. Thanks!!!


----------



## saira1214

juliel said:


> Just got this from eBay - it's a "K" tag so it's 2012 but wanted to check whether it's Crocus or Jacinthe. Thanks!!!



This looks like Jacyinthe, but it is in the direct sunlight which can affect the ability to determine what color it is. Does it look different in indirect lighting, more blue? But in all honesty, I don't know if Crocus ever came into existence. I know there was some debate awhile back, but I do not remember the resolution.


----------



## dorayaki90

Hi Saira,

I wonder if you know what color is this day bag.
Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161308308676?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Thanks


----------



## saira1214

dorayaki90 said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> I wonder if you know what color is this day bag.
> Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161308308676?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Thanks



Hi there, the pictures are a little funky, but I think it is 2009 Galet.


----------



## juliel

saira1214 said:


> This looks like Jacyinthe, but it is in the direct sunlight which can affect the ability to determine what color it is. Does it look different in indirect lighting, more blue? But in all honesty, I don't know if Crocus ever came into existence. I know there was some debate awhile back, but I do not remember the resolution.



That's a good question. I'll take another picture indoors. I thought it was Jacynthe initially, then saw some pictures where Jacynthe looked darker, but this bag is much more distressed on the outside than those bags, which makes it look lighter, and I know the pictures of Jacynthe on the NM site look very different from the grey swatch in the colors by season thread.


----------



## juliel

saira1214 said:


> This looks like Jacyinthe, but it is in the direct sunlight which can affect the ability to determine what color it is. Does it look different in indirect lighting, more blue? But in all honesty, I don't know if Crocus ever came into existence. I know there was some debate awhile back, but I do not remember the resolution.



If this helps in the interim, here's a picture of the tag, which has a much more saturated color than the rest of the bag.


----------



## bailey12345

Hi,
I was wondering if someone could help me figure out if this is authentic. It's 0870B 103208 so I'm assuming FW 04? The color is coral.m The stamp underneath reads 103208 213048. The metal is pretty tarnished. I think it may be fake because the inner pocket zipper teeth are made of black plastic not metal. Please help!


----------



## juliel

bailey12345 said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if someone could help me figure out if this is authentic. It's 0870B 103208 so I'm assuming FW 04? The color is coral.m The stamp underneath reads 103208 213048. The metal is pretty tarnished. I think it may be fake because the inner pocket zipper teeth are made of black plastic not metal. Please help!



The best place to look for help authenticating is here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-use-format-post-838934-382.html#post26800821
The ladies there are great!!


----------



## saira1214

juliel said:


> If this helps in the interim, here's a picture of the tag, which has a much more saturated color than the rest of the bag.



I am pretty sure that it is Jacynthe.  I took this picture from Love Bbags


----------



## juliel

saira1214 said:


> I am pretty sure that it is Jacynthe.  I took this picture from Love Bbags



Here's the indoor picture. I think too the issue is that Jacynthe looks so different in so many different lights that it's hard to say if it's different enough to be another color. But if Crocus was never made, that makes it easy! 

 I also just bought a Jacynthe work last night, so when that gets here I'll be able to compare.  That's another way of solving the mystery I guess. . .


----------



## saira1214

juliel said:


> Here's the indoor picture. I think too the issue is that Jacynthe looks so different in so many different lights that it's hard to say if it's different enough to be another color. But if Crocus was never made, that makes it easy!
> 
> I also just bought a Jacynthe work last night, so when that gets here I'll be able to compare.  That's another way of solving the mystery I guess. . .



I really do think it is Jaycnthe. But yes, a comparison of the Jacynthe work will be great.  Congrats!


----------



## ClarieT

Hello! Do anyone know which Balenciaga bag Mary-Kate Olsen is carrying on this picture? Is it a Work with regular hardware? Can I find this bag today? It looks like it has no tassels, why is that? Anyway, I love how soft the leather looks and how slouchy the bag hangs on her arm. I have no Balenciaga myself, so I don't know if that maybe is the case with all Balenciaga bags when they are broken in? I'm thinking of buying my first Balenciaga soon, and I really want it to be slouchy and soft like this one seems to be.. Is there a particular type of leather I should go with? Hope someone can help


----------



## saira1214

ClarieT said:


> Hello! Do anyone know which Balenciaga bag Mary-Kate Olsen is carrying on this picture? Is it a Work with regular hardware? Can I find this bag today? It looks like it has no tassels, why is that? Anyway, I love how soft the leather looks and how slouchy the bag hangs on her arm. I have no Balenciaga myself, so I don't know if that maybe is the case with all Balenciaga bags when they are broken in? I'm thinking of buying my first Balenciaga soon, and I really want it to be slouchy and soft like this one seems to be.. Is there a particular type of leather I should go with? Hope someone can help
> 
> View attachment 2630921




This is a work bag with regular hardware. It looks like the tassels were removed. I'm guessing the year because black works are made every season, but hers has definitely broken in and is most likely from
2005/6 and chèvre leather. Hope that helps.


----------



## sonja.v

Hi,

Anyone here could help me identify this Balenciaga?
Thanks!


----------



## scottsdale92

Hi there! I have seen this bag once in person at Barney's North Scottsdale here in AZ, and tried searching for it online later that day with no luck. But luckily, the picture popped up here on TPF in the celebrities set, carried by none other than one of my favorites, Hilary Duff. I would greatly appreciate the name of this bag as well as the size if there are multiple sizes, as well as any info as to if the bag is still in production or not. Thanks in advance!

http://nymag.com/thecut/2013/11/vui.../celebrities_and_balenciagabagss/hilary-duff/


----------



## ClarieT

saira1214 said:


> This is a work bag with regular hardware. It looks like the tassels were removed. I'm guessing the year because black works are made every season, but hers has definitely broken in and is most likely from
> 2005/6 and chèvre leather. Hope that helps.


Thank you so much for the help! So it's the chèvre leather I should go with then.. Quick question; do they still make them in chèvre leather?
Here is a Classic City, which black-toned aged brass hardware and studs I like a lot, can you tell which type of leather it is?
http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/196276


----------



## saira1214

sonja.v said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone here could help me identify this Balenciaga?
> Thanks!



Can you please post a photo of the inside silver tag or a closer shot of the white tag that is in the the current photo? This looks like 2010 Castagna to me, but the white card seems to say 2013 which would indicate that it is Cigar Fonce.


----------



## saira1214

scottsdale92 said:


> Hi there! I have seen this bag once in person at Barney's North Scottsdale here in AZ, and tried searching for it online later that day with no luck. But luckily, the picture popped up here on TPF in the celebrities set, carried by none other than one of my favorites, Hilary Duff. I would greatly appreciate the name of this bag as well as the size if there are multiple sizes, as well as any info as to if the bag is still in production or not. Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://nymag.com/thecut/2013/11/vui.../celebrities_and_balenciagabagss/hilary-duff/



The style is the velo and it is the green baby daim. I do not know the official names and I am not sure if Bal has official names for their suede moto line. However, if I had to guess it would be cypress or militare. The color is no longer in production and came out in 2011/2012 I believe. The suede style also came out in the City, Weekender and Town. I'm not sure about the first, but it would make sense if it did.


----------



## saira1214

ClarieT said:


> Thank you so much for the help! So it's the chèvre leather I should go with then.. Quick question; do they still make them in chèvre leather?
> Here is a Classic City, which black-toned aged brass hardware and studs I like a lot, can you tell which type of leather it is?
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/196276



The classic bags are made with Agneau and only some limited edition bags have been made with chevre, but it is a more pebbled skin. Chevre was used from 2002-2007/8. The one on matches would be made with agneau. There is a lot of debate as to which leather is better and it comes down to personal preference. Obviously you would have to break in a new bag to look like the one you posted with MK/Ashley so it is up to you as to whether you want to buy new or pre-owned. Check out the rest of the bal forum, there are a lot of threads on this subject that will be helpful.


----------



## ClarieT

saira1214 said:


> The classic bags are made with Agneau and only some limited edition bags have been made with chevre, but it is a more pebbled skin. Chevre was used from 2002-2007/8. The one on matches would be made with agneau. There is a lot of debate as to which leather is better and it comes down to personal preference. Obviously you would have to break in a new bag to look like the one you posted with MK/Ashley so it is up to you as to whether you want to buy new or pre-owned. Check out the rest of the bal forum, there are a lot of threads on this subject that will be helpful.


Thank you for the help, I'll do that!


----------



## madigan

Hi, I won this PT on ebay (my first bal!)... the seller said it was black but I don't think it is? It seems like a dark, cool grey. It has feet and a pocket on the mirror. I've only seen other Bals, and the only other Bals I've touched were at the boutique in NYC and Barneys, and they were papery. This bag is a pre-loved puddle of softness (it basically has no structure at all, wasn't expecting that haha!). 
I was hoping to find out what year, color, and kind of leather the bag is please? I've taken pictures outside on a rather cloudy day, inside on white paper, and next to my black keyboard for reference, as well as the inside tag. The leather inside the zip pocket is the same as the outside, so I don't think it's faded much if at all from its original color. Thanks in advance for letting this newbie use your expertise!!


----------



## fuonahla

helloooo :")

could you please authenticate this  one ?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balenc...id=100047&prg=9201&rk=2&rkt=8&sd=271507726976


----------



## rainneday

fuonahla said:


> helloooo :")
> 
> could you please authenticate this  one ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balenc...id=100047&prg=9201&rk=2&rkt=8&sd=271507726976



Hi, if you post in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/authenticate-balenciaga-please-read-rules-use-format-post-838934.html someone will be able to help you


----------



## Dutch Girl

Hi Girls,


I own this Balenciaga Envelope Clutch bag with GGH and I would like to sell it. Only... I do not know the official color name anymore 
I bought this bag in 2009 or 2010. 


Could someone help me identify the name of the color? 


Many thanks!


----------



## saira1214

madigan said:


> Hi, I won this PT on ebay (my first bal!)... the seller said it was black but I don't think it is? It seems like a dark, cool grey. It has feet and a pocket on the mirror. I've only seen other Bals, and the only other Bals I've touched were at the boutique in NYC and Barneys, and they were papery. This bag is a pre-loved puddle of softness (it basically has no structure at all, wasn't expecting that haha!).
> I was hoping to find out what year, color, and kind of leather the bag is please? I've taken pictures outside on a rather cloudy day, inside on white paper, and next to my black keyboard for reference, as well as the inside tag. The leather inside the zip pocket is the same as the outside, so I don't think it's faded much if at all from its original color. Thanks in advance for letting this newbie use your expertise!!




I think I've answered this before, but maybe not. It's hard to tell what year black bags come from without the silver or white tags since they are made in RH every season. Based on what I can tell it is from 2005-2008. If I had to guess I would say 2007/8 black.


----------



## madigan

saira1214 said:


> I think I've answered this before, but maybe not. It's hard to tell what year black bags come from without the silver or white tags since they are made in RH every season. Based on what I can tell it is from 2005-2008. If I had to guess I would say 2007/8 black.



Thanks for you input! I used some black edge kote for repairs and it is darker, so I'm leaning towards Anthracite over black I suppose? Unless some years the black was less black? I was hoping to figure out the year to have insight into the leather type, but it is gorgeous so in the end I don't mind not knowing.


----------



## Cacau

Dear Saira, as advised by the lovely Sssy, could you please help me figuring out the exact year and official colour name of these two Bbags? The Courier you already helped me with, and you thought it was Murier. To my surprise, the PT is the exact same colour IRL as the Courier, but I have it in good authority that the PT is supposed to be Raisin, which got my head in a spin. Could it be that the Courier is considerably damaged and much lighter in parts, which would throw us off the real colour? 

Also, I dug up this lovely thread http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/just-bought-something-from-bal-in-vegas-604164-5.html and on post #67 there's a comparison between a Raisin, a Murier and a Lilac, and I'm leaning towards the Raisin as it seems much closer to mine.

I have new pictures, what do you think?


----------



## saira1214

madigan said:


> Thanks for you input! I used some black edge kote for repairs and it is darker, so I'm leaning towards Anthracite over black I suppose? Unless some years the black was less black? I was hoping to figure out the year to have insight into the leather type, but it is gorgeous so in the end I don't mind not knowing.




It is definitely chèvre leather and like I said about the year range would be. 05-08. I just can't pinpoint the exact year. It is too dark to be anthra and some years did not have jet black saturation. I think 06 and 08 were softer,  07 has a green tint and 05 was very jet black. Anthra usually is a grey with blue or green undertones. I don't see that in your photos.


----------



## saira1214

Cacau said:


> Dear Saira, as advised by the lovely Sssy, could you please help me figuring out the exact year and official colour name of these two Bbags? The Courier you already helped me with, and you thought it was Murier. To my surprise, the PT is the exact same colour IRL as the Courier, but I have it in good authority that the PT is supposed to be Raisin, which got my head in a spin. Could it be that the Courier is considerably damaged and much lighter in parts, which would throw us off the real colour?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I dug up this lovely thread http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/just-bought-something-from-bal-in-vegas-604164-5.html and on post #67 there's a comparison between a Raisin, a Murier and a Lilac, and I'm leaning towards the Raisin as it seems much closer to mine.
> 
> 
> 
> I have new pictures, what do you think?



I don't remember ID'ing the courier before, but lighting in pictures makes a big difference. In these pictures I agree the courier is not murier. These two bags look like 09 raisin in these photos and in my opinion.


----------



## saira1214

Dutch Girl said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> 
> I own this Balenciaga Envelope Clutch bag with GGH and I would like to sell it. Only... I do not know the official color name anymore
> I bought this bag in 2009 or 2010.
> 
> 
> Could someone help me identify the name of the color?
> 
> 
> Many thanks!




Because the gold is lighter I think this is 2009 pommier


----------



## saira1214

madigan said:


> Thanks for you input! I used some black edge kote for repairs and it is darker, so I'm leaning towards Anthracite over black I suppose? Unless some years the black was less black? I was hoping to figure out the year to have insight into the leather type, but it is gorgeous so in the end I don't mind not knowing.




If it really does look charcoal grey in person another thought is that it is from 2007 and is Plomb.


----------



## lulubell77

Hi! Can someone please help me figure out the name of this color? I bought this bag but the sa did not know the name of the color she said it was Pink.


----------



## saira1214

lulubell77 said:


> Hi! Can someone please help me figure out the name of this color? I bought this bag but the sa did not know the name of the color she said it was Pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637610




I know this is the cross/dot bag and I believe they only came out a couple of seasons. I think maybe 2010-2013 or maybe longer. I am not sure if the colors coordinate with the Moto bag offerings though. This looks like sorbet or cycleman. Did it come with any cards?


----------



## lulubell77

saira1214 said:


> I know this is the cross/dot bag and I believe they only came out a couple of seasons. I think maybe 2010-2013 or maybe longer. I am not sure if the colors coordinate with the Moto bag offerings though. This looks like sorbet or cycleman. Did it come with any cards?




Hi &#128516; this is the card it came with


----------



## saira1214

lulubell77 said:


> Hi &#128516; this is the card it came with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2638060
> View attachment 2638063



The tag indicates that the bag is from 2013 f/w season.  There is no corresponding moto bag color for that year and season so I think the colors for the cross/dot bags are different. I unfortunately do not know what they are. Sorry.


----------



## lulubell77

saira1214 said:


> The tag indicates that the bag is from 2013 f/w season.  There is no corresponding moto bag color for that year and season so I think the colors for the cross/dot bags are different. I unfortunately do not know what they are. Sorry.




You've been very helpful thank you &#128516;


----------



## mary79

This bag is listed as Gris Tarmac but it looks like Gris Poivre to me... what do you think?

http://naughtipidginsnest.co.uk/nau...ant-12-Rose-Gold-in-Gris-Tarmac-Lambskin.html


----------



## saira1214

mary79 said:


> This bag is listed as Gris Tarmac but it looks like Gris Poivre to me... what do you think?
> 
> http://naughtipidginsnest.co.uk/nau...ant-12-Rose-Gold-in-Gris-Tarmac-Lambskin.html



I agree that it is Gris Poivre.


----------



## rainneday

Hi, Saira, I was wondering if you could help me out with a color that is confusing to me. See my post here http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/share-your-may-june-purchases-869303-5.html#post26860053
Is the new Bleu Layette the same as Bleu Dragee? From what year was the original Bleu Layette? Thanks for any information that you have.


----------



## madigan

saira1214 said:


> It is definitely chèvre leather and like I said about the year range would be. 05-08. I just can't pinpoint the exact year. It is too dark to be anthra and some years did not have jet black saturation. I think 06 and 08 were softer,  07 has a green tint and 05 was very jet black. Anthra usually is a grey with blue or green undertones. I don't see that in your photos.



Thank you again for your input! I'm so confused how to tell if a bag is chevre or agneau (I know this bag must be 08 or before due to the feet but I know that both leathers were produced in 07-08ish, plus I'm very new to bal). The color is still driving me a little batty as it does seem black sometimes but dark grey other times (especially next to something very black) and tonight I left a store and under the streetlight it looked like it was a deep dark midnight blue. I must be losing my mind!


----------



## saira1214

madigan said:


> Thank you again for your input! I'm so confused how to tell if a bag is chevre or agneau (I know this bag must be 08 or before due to the feet but I know that both leathers were produced in 07-08ish, plus I'm very new to bal). The color is still driving me a little batty as it does seem black sometimes but dark grey other times (especially next to something very black) and tonight I left a store and under the streetlight it looked like it was a deep dark midnight blue. I must be losing my mind!



I also posted that it can be plomb from 07 which is a steel grey. If the bag looked like a deep midnight blue, it is likely Anthra. It just doesn't seem to be coming through in the photos. In terms of determining whether it is agneau v. Chèvre, I can only go by sight and I think it is chèvre.


----------



## saira1214

rainneday said:


> Hi, Saira, I was wondering if you could help me out with a color that is confusing to me. See my post here http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/share-your-may-june-purchases-869303-5.html#post26860053
> Is the new Bleu Layette the same as Bleu Dragee? From what year was the original Bleu Layette? Thanks for any information that you have.




2014 light blue is blue dragee and 2009 is blue layette. I think that Erica had some bags listed as blue layette recently, but I do not think it was the official name. Barneys has a bag with the rubber studs called blue layette, but it looks exactly like bleu dragee. Hope that helps!


----------



## madigan

saira1214 said:


> I also posted that it can be plomb from 07 which is a steel grey. If the bag looked like a deep midnight blue, it is likely Anthra. It just doesn't seem to be coming through in the photos. In terms of determining whether it is agneau v. Chèvre, I can only go by sight and I think it is chèvre.



Ehehe I feel like I'm causing trouble/being an annoyance! Again I bow to your vast Balenciaga knowledge. I found this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/pics-anthracite-vs-plomb-vs-black-158889.html and after seeing the first picture, you must be right, it's not as blue or grey as the others.


----------



## saira1214

madigan said:


> Ehehe I feel like I'm causing trouble/being an annoyance! Again I bow to your vast Balenciaga knowledge. I found this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/pics-anthracite-vs-plomb-vs-black-158889.html and after seeing the first picture, you must be right, it's not as blue or grey as the others.




What color is the threading? Anthra will have blue, plomb grey and black will have black threading. That should help.


----------



## rainneday

saira1214 said:


> 2014 light blue is blue dragee and 2009 is blue layette. I think that Erica had some bags listed as blue layette recently, but I do not think it was the official name. Barneys has a bag with the rubber studs called blue layette, but it looks exactly like bleu dragee. Hope that helps!



Thank you! It does help. This is the bag in that thread. I wonder why they (Barneys) called it that & not Bleu Dragee. You are so well informed, thanks again.


----------



## madigan

saira1214 said:


> What color is the threading? Anthra will have blue, plomb grey and black will have black threading. That should help.



I thought of that right before I got your response! But since the thread is on the bag and matches, I just found I became frustrated (as it did in fact look black but so did the bag when it's standing alone). I checked where the inner tag is sewn on the top as I know that must be black but it looked the same as the other thread. I also have dual monitors and I realized that the color was showing up more steel on the monitor I edited the photos on. So! As I'm an artist it popped into my head that 'all colors are relative to each other', and I ran around and grabbed a pair of matte black jeans, my (I feel) true black Lanvin flats, and a dark navy blue sweatshirt. Here I feel the pictures more accurately convey what is making me so crazy! 
Also... if it turns out it is plomb, you will be correct in that it is in fact chevre.


----------



## saira1214

madigan said:


> I thought of that right before I got your response! But since the thread is on the bag and matches, I just found I became frustrated (as it did in fact look black but so did the bag when it's standing alone). I checked where the inner tag is sewn on the top as I know that must be black but it looked the same as the other thread. I also have dual monitors and I realized that the color was showing up more steel on the monitor I edited the photos on. So! As I'm an artist it popped into my head that 'all colors are relative to each other', and I ran around and grabbed a pair of matte black jeans, my (I feel) true black Lanvin flats, and a dark navy blue sweatshirt. Here I feel the pictures more clearly convey what is making me so crazy!




Sorry for flip-flopping again, but I am back to thinking it is black. I base this on the tape around the zipper. Since it is black, that leads me to believe your bag is black. Plomb would have a darker grey tape.


----------



## saira1214

rainneday said:


> Thank you! It does help. This is the bag in that thread. I wonder why they (Barneys) called it that & not Bleu Dragee. You are so well informed, thanks again.




Thank you so much! You are so sweet. Glad to help.


----------



## madigan

saira1214 said:


> Sorry for flip-flopping again, but I am back to thinking it is black. I base this on the tape around the zipper. Since it is black, that leads me to believe your bag is black. Plomb would have a darker grey tape.



Great! That settles it then ahaha. It just looks so different when next to things I perceive as true black. I did look at the tape as well, but there was contrast between the black of the tape and the bag and I was wondering if plomb would be a grey instead of black tape. I thought it may be faded but inside the front zipper the color is exactly the same. Thank you so much for being patient with me! You're like a bag detective. Amazing.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Here's an ebay find that the seller had no clue about year or color. It is a very dark, almost black, brown with gshw.  I took pix indoors, outdoors in direct sun and shade, and against rose thulian.  The tag numbers are: 240578-2077 002123  TIA!
Indoor shots, looks black...


----------



## reneeluvscoach

More outside...


----------



## saira1214

​


reneeluvscoach said:


> More outside...



Hmm....give me a second to look into this. Is the strap adjustable? It doesn't look like it is which would mean that it is 2010 Castagna, but Castagna is not such a dark brown. It is a fudge brownie brown and has slight reddish undertones.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

saira1214 said:


> ​
> Hmm....give me a second to look into this. Is the strap adjustable? It doesn't look like it is which would mean that it is 2010 Castagna, but Castagna is not such a dark brown. It is a fudge brownie brown and has slight reddish undertones.


Thanks Saira!  It is not adjustable and you are correct - it's not castagna, it is darker w/o red undertones.


----------



## rosie2609

Hello Ladies, 
I received my very first Balenciaga bag (yay) today but I have no idea what the colour is, paperwork says Gris Tarmac but it looks lighter than others I have seen & I haven't a clue on the style, any ideas?


----------



## saira1214

rosie2609 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I received my very first Balenciaga bag (yay) today but I have no idea what the colour is, paperwork says Gris Tarmac but it looks lighter than others I have seen & I haven't a clue on the style, any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2641938
> View attachment 2641941
> View attachment 2641942
> View attachment 2641944
> View attachment 2641946



This is 2012 Gris Poivre Velo.


----------



## saira1214

reneeluvscoach said:


> Thanks Saira!  It is not adjustable and you are correct - it's not castagna, it is darker w/o red undertones.



Has it been authenticated?


----------



## rosie2609

saira1214 said:


> This is 2012 Gris Poivre Velo.




Brilliant thank you


----------



## reneeluvscoach

saira1214 said:


> Has it been authenticated?


Yes, in another group.


----------



## saira1214

reneeluvscoach said:


> Yes, in another group.



I'm stumped then. The only color it could be is Castagna.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

saira1214 said:


> I'm stumped then. The only color it could be is Castagna.



I sent you a pm.


----------



## gie121

bought a brand new BALENCIAGA TOWN GIANT 12 IN GOLD HARDWARE, but the seller is not sure with the color, the bag is on it's way to me, probably will receive it in a week's time.

can someone help me identify the color and year of this bag? TIA!!


----------



## saira1214

gie121 said:


> bought a brand new BALENCIAGA TOWN GIANT 12 IN GOLD HARDWARE, but the seller is not sure with the color, the bag is on it's way to me, probably will receive it in a week's time.
> 
> can someone help me identify the color and year of this bag? TIA!!




The photos are a little small,  but I think rose azalea.


----------



## gie121

saira1214 said:


> The photos are a little small,  but I think rose azalea.




I will post closer photos as soon as the bag is with me 

Thank you so much


----------



## vicki.99

Someone mentioned this bag held by Christine Centenera is a Balenciaga. Can anyone I d the style?


----------



## vicki.99

Is this bag Balenciaga?


----------



## saira1214

vicki.99 said:


> Is this bag Balenciaga?




Looks like a suede papier zip bag. I can't tell if it really is though. I'm not sure if the papier zips all around or juSt down the side.  Also the zipper pulls look a little different. I don't think this bag is Balenciaga.


----------



## Maniwara

Hi there,

I m new to TPF and this is my first preloved purchase! Can anyone please help me identify this City? The seller told me it s Coral red. From the color chart, it should be made in 2008. However, its gunmetal-like giant hardware combo is confusing. I thought it was produced briefly only in 2007.  And if it is made in 2007, is it Chèvre or Agneau? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maniwara

More pics


----------



## Maniwara

Is it simply just an aged silver hardware?


----------



## saira1214

Maniwara said:


> Is it simply just an aged silver hardware?




The hardware is rose gold and it is giant 21. The color is 2011 coquelicot. The leather is agneau.


----------



## julianazografou

Thats a beautiful bag!!


----------



## ceridwen

Hi Saira,

I'm curious about the color of this bag posted on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/balenciaga-city-/171350139436?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e543a22c

The photos are rather blurry, but the bag is clearly an oldie, judging by the hardware.  The silver plate has the "B," which indicates F/W 2004, and the seller calls the bag a dark blue.  But on the season charts, I don't find any dark blue.  Could the bag be Eggplant?


----------



## Maniwara

saira1214 said:


> The hardware is rose gold and it is giant 21. The color is 2011 coquelicot. The leather is agneau.



Thank you! Saira1214
Apparently I am very new to Bal. Need to do more research in here


----------



## saira1214

ceridwen said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> I'm curious about the color of this bag posted on eBay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/balenciaga-city-/171350139436?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e543a22c
> 
> The photos are rather blurry, but the bag is clearly an oldie, judging by the hardware.  The silver plate has the "B," which indicates F/W 2004, and the seller calls the bag a dark blue.  But on the season charts, I don't find any dark blue.  Could the bag be Eggplant?



I'm pretty sure this bag is fake. Eggplant would come off more purple. Maybe post it in the authenticate thread to know for sure.


----------



## ceridwen

saira1214 said:


> I'm pretty sure this bag is fake. Eggplant would come off more purple. Maybe post it in the authenticate thread to know for sure.



Thanks for the reply!  I will post in the authenticate thread.  And thanks for being so generous with your knowledge about Bal!


----------



## saira1214

ceridwen said:


> Thanks for the reply!  I will post in the authenticate thread.  And thanks for being so generous with your knowledge about Bal!



Anytime. Thank you for your sweet comment. I love to help.


----------



## kamille123

Hello Girls,


Can you please help me identify this bag? I think it's 08 sapphire but can't be sure. Thank you so much.


----------



## saira1214

kamille123 said:


> Hello Girls,
> 
> 
> Can you please help me identify this bag? I think it's 08 sapphire but can't be sure. Thank you so much.




You are right.


----------



## vicki.99

saira1214 said:


> Looks like a suede papier zip bag. I can't tell if it really is though. I'm not sure if the papier zips all around or juSt down the side.  Also the zipper pulls look a little different. I don't think this bag is Balenciaga.



Thanks Saira
I just did some deeper searching its the MEN's Balenciaga slim shopper.
Thanks for the reply


----------



## kamille123

saira1214 said:


> You are right.


Thank you Thank you Thank you =)


----------



## saira1214

vicki.99 said:


> Thanks Saira
> 
> I just did some deeper searching its the MEN's Balenciaga slim shopper.
> 
> Thanks for the reply




Thank you for that info. I love her. Do you have an ID on her shoes?


----------



## ANATIA

Hi everyone!
Would you be so kind to identify this Balenciaga Bag? 
Is it Dix? But I hesitate. Looks like Hermes Kelly. And the sides are strange...


----------



## saira1214

ANATIA said:


> Hi everyone!
> Would you be so kind to identify this Balenciaga Bag?
> Is it Dix? But I hesitate. Looks like Hermes Kelly. And the sides are strange...



It is definitely a new Le Dix bag created by Alexander Wang.


----------



## ANATIA

Thanks saira1214. Is it limited? What is the price? Do you know? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Hello, I am new to the B forum. I have had this bag for a couple of years. And, wold love to know the details about it. It is all leather not a fabric leather combo. I can only post one photo in a post, sorry. 
I will not inandate you you with photo's. But, please let me know if you want a picture of anything in particular) thank you in advance for your time and assistance!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Not sure if the these numbers tell you anything?


----------



## rainneday

This is very cool, GG! Is it black or a dark purple/burgundy (on the solid leather)?


----------



## Greengoddess8

rainneday said:


> This is very cool, GG! Is it black or a dark purple/burgundy (on the solid leather)?



I think it is a soft black.


----------



## rainneday

Greengoddess8 said:


> I think it is a soft black.



So pretty! It's very interesting how they printed onto the leather. I can't wait to see what Saira can tell us


----------



## Greengoddess8

rainneday said:


> So pretty! It's very interesting how they printed onto the leather. I can't wait to see what Saira can tell us



Me too


----------



## saira1214

rainneday said:


> So pretty! It's very interesting how they printed onto the leather. I can't wait to see what Saira can tell us





Greengoddess8 said:


> Me too



Oh no, the pressure is on.  I have never seen this bag, especially since you say that it is all leather and not a fabric leather combo. I am guessing here, but I think it is from 2007 based on the fact that there is a pocket on the back of the mirror and it has giant hardware. Also, during 2007 Bal was doing a lot of special edition bags. Sorry I cannot be 100%.


----------



## Greengoddess8

saira1214 said:


> Oh no, the pressure is on.  I have never seen this bag, especially since you say that it is all leather and not a fabric leather combo. I am guessing here, but I think it is from 2007 based on the fact that there is a pocket on the back of the mirror and it has giant hardware. Also, during 2007 Bal was doing a lot of special edition bags. Sorry I cannot be 100%.



Well, I actually feel a little better about the fact that I couldn't figure it out on my own. If, you've not seen it before how would I have figured it out. Thanks for the info. I appreciate it.


----------



## rainneday

saira1214 said:


> Oh no, the pressure is on.  I have never seen this bag, especially since you say that it is all leather and not a fabric leather combo. I am guessing here, but I think it is from 2007 based on the fact that there is a pocket on the back of the mirror and it has giant hardware. Also, during 2007 Bal was doing a lot of special edition bags. Sorry I cannot be 100%.





Greengoddess8 said:


> Well, I actually feel a little better about the fact that I couldn't figure it out on my own. If, you've not seen it before how would I have figured it out. Thanks for the info. I appreciate it.



Oh wow! Does this mean it is Chèvre? Did it come with paper tags?

ETA Dumb question ^ if it had paper tags we would know the year. Sorry!


----------



## Greengoddess8

rainneday said:


> Oh wow! Does this mean it is Chèvre? Did it come with paper tags?
> 
> ETA Dumb question ^ if it had paper tags we would know the year. Sorry!



I wish it was....


----------



## saira1214

rainneday said:


> Oh wow! Does this mean it is Chèvre? Did it come with paper tags?
> 
> ETA Dumb question ^ if it had paper tags we would know the year. Sorry!




I think it is Agneau.


----------



## saira1214

Greengoddess8 said:


> I wish it was....




I've done a little research and remembered that there was a LE floral offering in s/s 2008. I think this may be it. I thought they were fabric though. I just looked at the s/s swatch and it was agneau. I know there were a couple chèvre bags that slipped through though. F/w definitely  changed to all agneau.


----------



## rainneday

saira1214 said:


> I've done a little research and remembered that there was a LE floral offering in s/s 2008. I think this may be it. I thought they were fabric though. I just looked at the s/s swatch and it was agneau. I know there were a couple chèvre bags that slipped through though. F/w definitely  changed to all agneau.



Yay! Saira has done it again!


----------



## juliel

Hi Saira! Can you confirm the color on this Mini Bowling (I think!) for me? I'm guessing bordeaux or grenat but am not sure which.


----------



## saira1214

rainneday said:


> Yay! Saira has done it again!



Aww, you are too kind. I am not 100% because I did do a long search for that exact print and never found it. However, I am 100% certain that those bags were LE and came out in 2008. Maybe it is a bag that was just done for a certain market? I know some styles have only been released in Asia occasionally.


----------



## saira1214

juliel said:


> Hi Saira! Can you confirm the color on this Mini Bowling (I think!) for me? I'm guessing bordeaux or grenat but am not sure which.



Hi Julie, I think this style first came out in 06 so it would be grenat.


----------



## Greengoddess8

saira1214 said:


> I've done a little research and remembered that there was a LE floral offering in s/s 2008. I think this may be it. I thought they were fabric though. I just looked at the s/s swatch and it was agneau. I know there were a couple chèvre bags that slipped through though. F/w definitely  changed to all agneau.



Wow, you found it!. Thanks so much for doing the research!!! That is so kind of you....I love knowing more about my favorite bag


----------



## beauxgoris

juliel said:


> Hi Saira! Can you confirm the color on this Mini Bowling (I think!) for me? I'm guessing bordeaux or grenat but am not sure which.



Looks like a grenat mini bowling.


----------



## kcarmona

.


----------



## kcarmona

Hi everyone! Not sure if this is the right thread. I'm extremely new to Balenciaga  handbags. I have a good amount of their shoes (soo comfy) but I have  yet to buy a bag. I found this one online pre-loved, good price, and I'm  pretty sure it's authentic. But I can't seem to find what style it is.  It is described as "part time giant silver hardware first lg" but it  seems a lot longer than any other I've googled. I'd love some help as to  what style this bag is, thanks!


----------



## Rose_Violet

I'd say it looks like a Brief


----------



## kcarmona

Thank you! It was killing me trying to find this style lol


----------



## cyanidestyling

I also think it's a Brief. A lot of people get those confused, so your seller is probably one of them


----------



## Greengoddess8

Sorry, I don't know all the styles either. But, it looks like a brief. I was wondering if you have an Balenciaga wedge shoes?  I am thinking if buying a pair from online. But, wondering if they will be comfy...


----------



## kcarmona

No sorry! I only have these styles and a pair of knee high suede boots that are flat. All of the heels are super comfy though so I imagine their wedges would be the same.


----------



## rainneday

Hi, Saira  I was wondering if you could tell me the stye of this bag http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-13-Balenciaga-green-medium-Lambskin-leather-Hobo-bag-2007-w-tags-/291170309343?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43cb1a54df
The paper tag indicates f/w 2007 and there was a Pine color that season...however I am not sure if this style of B bag was produced. Please let me know what you think!  TIA!


----------



## saira1214

rainneday said:


> Hi, Saira  I was wondering if you could tell me the stye of this bag http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-13-Balenciaga-green-medium-Lambskin-leather-Hobo-bag-2007-w-tags-/291170309343?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43cb1a54df
> The paper tag indicates f/w 2007 and there was a Pine color that season...however I am not sure if this style of B bag was produced. Please let me know what you think!  TIA!



Hi sweetie, I'm sorry I have never seen this style before. Maybe some of the ladies in the authenticate thread can help.


----------



## Sssy

rainneday said:


> Hi, Saira  I was wondering if you could tell me the stye of this bag http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-13-Balenciaga-green-medium-Lambskin-leather-Hobo-bag-2007-w-tags-/291170309343?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43cb1a54df
> The paper tag indicates f/w 2007 and there was a Pine color that season...however I am not sure if this style of B bag was produced. Please let me know what you think!  TIA!





saira1214 said:


> Hi sweetie, I'm sorry I have never seen this style before. Maybe some of the ladies in the authenticate thread can help.



The paper card belongs to a City GH  This bag loks like a satchel wearing bra on Boobies


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> The paper card belongs to a City GH  This bag loks like a satchel wearing bra on Boobies



Seriously! Very odd design.


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> Seriously! Very odd design.



 I've never seen this bag in my life, but it looks like this design exists 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RDC2300-Bal...ator-Pod-Pocket-Bag-Planet-Clip-/300947241059


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> I've never seen this bag in my life, but it looks like this design exists
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RDC2300-Bal...ator-Pod-Pocket-Bag-Planet-Clip-/300947241059



Ahhh, I totally forgot about the aviator bag. Good find!


----------



## rainneday

saira1214 said:


> Hi sweetie, I'm sorry I have never seen this style before. Maybe some of the ladies in the authenticate thread can help.





Sssy said:


> The paper card belongs to a City GH  This bag loks like a satchel wearing bra on Boobies





saira1214 said:


> Seriously! Very odd design.





Sssy said:


> I've never seen this bag in my life, but it looks like this design exists
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RDC2300-Bal...ator-Pod-Pocket-Bag-Planet-Clip-/300947241059





saira1214 said:


> Ahhh, I totally forgot about the aviator bag. Good find!



You ladies are _the best!_ Thank you!  I will post it in the A T thread now!


----------



## rainneday

I have another one for you. This bag is listed with a U tag, but I cannot find any f/w 2007 colors that match this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Turquoise-Lambskin-Leather-RH-Hardware-City-Bag-/310989497567?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item48686b24df Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

rainneday said:


> I have another one for you. This bag is listed with a U tag, but I cannot find any f/w 2007 colors that match this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Turquoise-Lambskin-Leather-RH-Hardware-City-Bag-/310989497567?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item48686b24df Any suggestions? Thanks!



This is likely fake. There was no color like that that was produced in this season. Sorry.


----------



## rainneday

saira1214 said:


> This is likely fake. There was no color like that that was produced in this season. Sorry.



Thank you! It's ok, I am glad that you said this, it helps me to know that I am catching the fakes


----------



## Justyne

Can someone please tell me the year and colour of this bag:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111380830833?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks a bunch


----------



## vintagejess

I just bought this twiggy and I was wondering what year and color it may be.  Possibly 2005 Calcaire or 2007 naturel,  thoughts?
s3.amazonaws.com/lollipuff/media/images/u/318/704cdca2-d07f-4160-9714-452995c58bb3.jpg
s3.amazonaws.com/lollipuff/media/images/u/318/0a9685f8-c05b-41f1-9b16-4657f159f522.jpg
s3.amazonaws.com/lollipuff/media/images/u/318/56b48935-7ee2-41a6-ae83-9f65c07726df.jpg
s3.amazonaws.com/lollipuff/media/images/u/318/704cdca2-d07f-4160-9714-452995c58bb3.jpg
s3.amazonaws.com/lollipuff/media/images/u/318/0a9685f8-c05b-41f1-9b16-4657f159f522.jpg
s3.amazonaws.com/lollipuff/media/images/u/318/56b48935-7ee2-41a6-ae83-9f65c07726df.jpg


----------



## Maniwara

saira1214 said:


> The hardware is rose gold and it is giant 21. The color is 2011 coquelicot. The leather is agneau.



Dear Saira1214

Sorry to bother you (again!) I just realized that its mirror has a pocket in the back!  Will this change your opinion on the bag?  I thought they stopped producing the mirror with the pocket since F/W 2008.  The combination of all 3 does not sound right ('11 color, rose gold hardware and mirror with pocket)  I think the leather is thicker  than my 2014 City or 2012 Work and the hardware looks more like gunmetal than rose gold....
Starting to worry that I got a super fake!  

Thanks so much!


----------



## saira1214

Justyne said:


> Can someone please tell me the year and colour of this bag:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111380830833?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks a bunch



2006 white.


----------



## saira1214

vintagejess said:


> I just bought this twiggy and I was wondering what year and color it may be.  Possibly 2005 Calcaire or 2007 naturel,  thoughts?
> s3.amazonaws.com/lollipuff/media/images/u/318/704cdca2-d07f-4160-9714-452995c58bb3.jpg
> s3.amazonaws.com/lollipuff/media/images/u/318/0a9685f8-c05b-41f1-9b16-4657f159f522.jpg
> s3.amazonaws.com/lollipuff/media/images/u/318/56b48935-7ee2-41a6-ae83-9f65c07726df.jpg
> s3.amazonaws.com/lollipuff/media/images/u/318/704cdca2-d07f-4160-9714-452995c58bb3.jpg
> s3.amazonaws.com/lollipuff/media/images/u/318/0a9685f8-c05b-41f1-9b16-4657f159f522.jpg
> s3.amazonaws.com/lollipuff/media/images/u/318/56b48935-7ee2-41a6-ae83-9f65c07726df.jpg



It looks like White to me. Natural is an off white and calclaire has pink undertones.  Do you have the tags or the mirror?


----------



## saira1214

Maniwara said:


> Dear Saira1214
> 
> Sorry to bother you (again!) I just realized that its mirror has a pocket in the back!  Will this change your opinion on the bag?  I thought they stopped producing the mirror with the pocket since F/W 2008.  The combination of all 3 does not sound right ('11 color, rose gold hardware and mirror with pocket)  I think the leather is thicker  than my 2014 City or 2012 Work and the hardware looks more like gunmetal than rose gold....
> Starting to worry that I got a super fake!
> 
> Thanks so much!



Have you gotten it authenticated? There is no gunmetal hardware. That was only done on a limited edition bag in 2007 and it was Aquamarine. If you bag is not a 2011 Coquelicot, the only other color you bag could be would be tomato and that only came in silver hardware or gold.


----------



## vintagejess

saira1214 said:


> It looks like White to me. Natural is an off white and calclaire has pink undertones.  Do you have the tags or the mirror?


Thank you for your quick reply, Saira.  I haven't received the bag yet so I only have the listing photos.  I've included the link to the tag images and what looks like a flash photo from above with a stark white backdrop below:

https://s3.amazonaws.com/lollipuff/media/images/u/318/294d7062-4843-4d03-b192-c4e1015fbf4d.jpg
https://s3.amazonaws.com/lollipuff/media/thumbnail_cache/user-max/1bc40b36b1982c870432e6be67833f3b1abf2996c311cbc6dd299bbbf1a91d7d/cream-colored-balenciaga-twiggy-motorcycle-bag.jpg
https://s3.amazonaws.com/lollipuff/media/thumbnail_cache/user-max/68f8abe0d9f19ef0f8f8334a33132736e97fcb1c403ad00d85188e4e99af38ba/cream-colored-balenciaga-twiggy-motorcycle-bag.jpg


----------



## saira1214

vintagejess said:


> Thank you for your quick reply, Saira.  I haven't received the bag yet so I only have the listing photos.  I've included the link to the tag images and what looks like a flash photo from above with a stark white backdrop below:
> 
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/lollipuff/media/images/u/318/294d7062-4843-4d03-b192-c4e1015fbf4d.jpg
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/lollipuff/media/thumbnail_cache/user-max/1bc40b36b1982c870432e6be67833f3b1abf2996c311cbc6dd299bbbf1a91d7d/cream-colored-balenciaga-twiggy-motorcycle-bag.jpg
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/lollipuff/media/thumbnail_cache/user-max/68f8abe0d9f19ef0f8f8334a33132736e97fcb1c403ad00d85188e4e99af38ba/cream-colored-balenciaga-twiggy-motorcycle-bag.jpg



In these pictures it looks a bit more off white and could be natural. Ask the seller for some more photos in indirect, indoor lighting. Also ask for a photo of the back of the mirror on top of the bag for me to determine the year and to see if there is any fading and/or yellowing.


----------



## vintagejess

saira1214 said:


> In these pictures it looks a bit more off white and could be natural. Ask the seller for some more photos in indirect, indoor lighting. Also ask for a photo of the back of the mirror on top of the bag for me to determine the year and to see if there is any fading and/or yellowing.


I will take some indirect light photos once I get it next week.  Unfortunately the bag is missing the mirror so that won't help solve the mystery   Does the second style number on the tag (leather batch?) 3444 help with dating?  Also, I was looking at other twiggies on the forum and some people refer to the 2009 as cream, and I have to say it does seem creamy and that was the word the seller used to describe it as well.  I just didn't think cream was a color name Bal used.  The bal color reference by season thread shows a 2009 S/S pre-season Blanc that looks creamy.


----------



## creamyz

Hi gals, what do you think of this color? is this nice? this will be my first Bal bag, and i am confused in choosing the right color. Your view please. Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

creamyz said:


> Hi gals, what do you think of this color? is this nice? this will be my first Bal bag, and i am confused in choosing the right color. Your view please. Thanks!




2012 mini rose gold latte


----------



## creamyz

according to the SA, it is Giant 12 City with Rose Gold, Latte.
Should i get it?


----------



## saira1214

creamyz said:


> according to the SA, it is Giant 12 City with Rose Gold, Latte.
> Should i get it?



Didn't I say that? Lol.  It is up to you. You have to consider whether you can deal with a lighter color bag. I know I can't because I am scared of getting it dirty and color transfer, etc. The color is a gorgeous neutral with green undertones. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## tsuzen

saira1214 said:


> I have never seen this style.



I ended up taking a risk and buying this bag on french ebay. It came complete with receipt and dust bag. I will post more photos of it ( I am currently on a business trip.) The receipt, tags and markings are consistent with my other Balenciaga bags, (but I am not an authentication expert.)


----------



## saira1214

tsuzen said:


> I ended up taking a risk and buying this bag on french ebay. It came complete with receipt and dust bag. I will post more photos of it ( I am currently on a business trip.) The receipt, tags and markings are consistent with my other Balenciaga bags, (but I am not an authentication expert.)



That's great. Post more photos when you get a chance and be sure to post it in the authenticate thread. Maybe the ladies over there have seen it before.


----------



## Maniwara

saira1214 said:


> Have you gotten it authenticated? There is no gunmetal hardware. That was only done on a limited edition bag in 2007 and it was Aquamarine. If you bag is not a 2011 Coquelicot, the only other color you bag could be would be tomato and that only came in silver hardware or gold.



Hi Saira1214,

No, I have not authenticated it yet.  However, I found out that this bag has the same set of numbers as '08 electric blue City GSH and '08 amethyst City GSH. Can I assume that this bag is actually '08 Vermillion GSH? The hardware has oxidized and turned dark, I guess.


----------



## saira1214

Maniwara said:


> Hi Saira1214,
> 
> No, I have not authenticated it yet.  However, I found out that this bag has the same set of numbers as '08 electric blue City GSH and '08 amethyst City GSH. Can I assume that this bag is actually '08 Vermillion GSH? The hardware has oxidized and turned dark, I guess.
> View attachment 2663568



The back of the tag does not always help in all cases, but in this one it does a bit.  The lighting in youR photos are very orange and are not showing the true color of the bag. Can you take photos in indirect sun? I have never seen silver hardware oxidize so that is very weird. What color are the buckles? If it truly is from 2008, it would be Coral, not vermillion, which is very bright. I know the reference library uses the word vermillion, but most refer to it as Coral.  The lighting in your photos is making it very difficult to ID the bag.


----------



## Maniwara

Maniwara said:


> Hi Saira1214,
> 
> No, I have not authenticated it yet.  However, I found out that this bag has the same set of numbers as '08 electric blue City GSH and '08 amethyst City GSH. Can I assume that this bag is actually '08 Vermillion GSH? The hardware has oxidized and turned dark, I guess.
> View attachment 2663568



This is the link to '08 electric blue city GSH
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenci...ther-giant-21-silver-motorcycle-city-bag.html

And '08 amethyst City GSH
http://r.ebay.com/vY64Xb


----------



## Maniwara

saira1214 said:


> The back of the tag does not always help in all cases, but in this one it does a bit.  The lighting in youR photos are very orange and are not showing the true color of the bag. Can you take photos in indirect sun? I have never seen silver hardware oxidize so that is very weird. What color are the buckles? If it truly is from 2008, it would be Coral, not vermillion, which is very bright. I know the reference library uses the word vermillion, but most refer to it as Coral.  The lighting in your photos is making it very difficult to ID the bag.



I agree with you.  The lighting is very orange and it did not show the true color of the bag. Unfortunately the bag is not with me now as I have sent it to a local professional bag cleaner for touch ups. She also told me that in her opinion, it is GSH, not RGGH. In normal day light the bag is coral orangey red. The zips remain silver, though.
I only have the old set of photos the seller sent me..


----------



## saira1214

Maniwara said:


> I agree with you.  The lighting is very orange and it did not show the true color of the bag. Unfortunately the bag is not with me now as I have sent it to a local professional bag cleaner for touch ups. She also told me that in her opinion, it is GSH, not RGGH. In normal day light the bag is coral orangey red. The zips remain silver, though.
> I only have the old set of photos the seller sent me..



Since you can see it IRL and it matches what I have described then it is likely 08 GSH Coral. If you want to post again when you get the bag back, feel free to do so.


----------



## Maniwara

Maniwara said:


> I agree with you.  The lighting is very orange and it did not show the true color of the bag. Unfortunately the bag is not with me now as I have sent it to a local professional bag cleaner for touch ups. She also told me that in her opinion, it is GSH, not RGGH. In normal day light the bag is coral orangey red. The zips remain silver, though.
> I only have the old set of photos the seller sent me..



Hardware from this angle looks a little lighter


----------



## Maniwara

saira1214 said:


> Since you can see it IRL and it matches what I have described then it is likely 08 GSH Coral. If you want to post again when you get the bag back, feel free to do so.



Thank so much!  I guess my case is closed 
Now It s time to look for the real RGGH!


----------



## beesaunt

Hello Saira, 

It was recommended in the authentication thread that I see if you could identify this bag. The seller says it's 2008, but Sssy didn't agree (although they thought it generally looked authentic). Can you ID it please? Thank you so much in advance!

Here's the auction link too if needed:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/181442558753


----------



## saira1214

beesaunt said:


> Hello Saira,
> 
> It was recommended in the authentication thread that I see if you could identify this bag. The seller says it's 2008, but Sssy didn't agree (although they thought it generally looked authentic). Can you ID it please? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Here's the auction link too if needed:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/181442558753



This is 2010 Outremer. It looks like it has faded. Is that what it looks like in person?


----------



## beesaunt

saira1214 said:


> This is 2010 Outremer. It looks like it has faded. Is that what it looks like in person?



Thanks, that's what Sssy thought too! Thanks for the quick response too! The auction is still going, so I'm not sure. The seller does mention that a Balenciaga associate recommended a moisturizer. If I win it, I'll definitely do that...

Thanks again!


----------



## w371z4

Hello ladies! I would like to ask about year and color of this. Planning to get this as my first pom. Seller not sure what year but thinks 2009 or 2010. No year card available. Trying to look at the chart but im having trouble.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## saira1214

w371z4 said:


> Hello ladies! I would like to ask about year and color of this. Planning to get this as my first pom. Seller not sure what year but thinks 2009 or 2010. No year card available. Trying to look at the chart but im having trouble.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 2665678




2009 Chataigne


----------



## w371z4

saira1214 said:


> 2009 Chataigne




Thank you very much ms saira! &#128139;


----------



## w371z4

saira1214 said:


> 2009 Chataigne




Just for clarification ms saira is chataigne same as chestnut?


----------



## saira1214

w371z4 said:


> Just for clarification ms saira is chataigne same as chestnut?



It is.


----------



## w371z4

Thank you! Am preoccupied with this bag. &#128521;


----------



## mbaldino

Hello,

Thank you for authenticating this for me. 

Item: Givenchy medium pandora black studded leather zippered handbag $2180 MINT

Listing number: 191226069050

Seller: Thermal_beuys

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191226069050?redirect=mobile


----------



## kitsune

Hello Saira,

I was referred by Sssy to find out the colour of this bag. She said it was from 2010.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/124878124@N03/

Much thanks!!


----------



## saira1214

kitsune said:


> Hello Saira,
> 
> 
> 
> I was referred by Sssy to find out the colour of this bag. She said it was from 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/124878124@N03/
> 
> 
> 
> Much thanks!!




2010 anthracite. Very green undertones and beautiful!


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> 2010 anthracite. Very green undertones and beautiful!



Thank you Saira  I must admit I send Kitsune here because when I saw her bag , instantly I wanted similar for myself . But with Anthracite it's a hit or miss. But this colour is


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> Thank you Saira  I must admit I send Kitsune here because when I saw her bag , instantly I wanted similar for myself . But with Anthracite it's a hit and miss. But this colour is




It really is hit or miss with Anthra. The couple that I own have very blue undertones. However, I wouldn't mind a green one too. I know that the green undertones aren't a favorite amongst a lot of ladies here though.


----------



## w371z4

Hello ms saira! Could this be sapphire?


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> It really is hit or miss with Anthra. The couple that I own have very blue undertones. However, I wouldn't mind a green one too. I know that the green undertones aren't a favorite amongst a lot of ladies here though.



I was always an outsider  Really like it. But I don't like when black bags start turning green- they just look old and beaten up.


----------



## w371z4

Pls help me identify this as well ms saira


----------



## saira1214

w371z4 said:


> Hello ms saira! Could this be sapphire?
> 
> View attachment 2667399




2009 raisin.


----------



## saira1214

w371z4 said:


> Pls help me identify this as well ms saira
> 
> View attachment 2667403




I need a few more photos, especially one that depicts the entire bag. From this photo alone it loos like ardoise


----------



## w371z4

saira1214 said:


> I need a few more photos, especially one that depicts the entire bag. From this photo alone it loos like ardoise









Ardoise is what im guessing too but i cant be so sure.


----------



## w371z4

saira1214 said:


> 2009 raisin.




Nice! Thank you &#128536;


----------



## saira1214

w371z4 said:


> View attachment 2667408
> View attachment 2667411
> 
> 
> 
> Ardoise is what im guessing too but i cant be so sure.



It is Ardoise.


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> I was always an outsider  Really like it. But I don't like when black bags start turning green- they just look old and beaten up.



I've never seen a black Bal that has turned green in person. I am such a sucker for greens, I imagine I would like it.


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> I've never seen a black Bal that has turned green in person. I am such a sucker for greens, I imagine I would like it.



I've seen few on ebay, they were greyish- greenish, very patchy and I just assumed they were black to start of  I remember beaten up Day with stretched leather and strange colour  Again- maybe they looked strange in the pictures.
As long as bag changes colour all over- I don't mind. I like it even more because it is one of the kind


----------



## gie121

hello! Kindly help me identify the color and year model of this balenciaga town 

Big big thanks


----------



## gie121

Hello kindly help me identify the color and year model of this balenciaga town 

Thank a bunch!&#128536;


----------



## saira1214

gie121 said:


> View attachment 2668548
> View attachment 2668549
> 
> 
> Hello kindly help me identify the color and year model of this balenciaga town
> 
> Thank a bunch!&#128536;




Rouge Cardinal


----------



## gie121

saira1214 said:


> Rouge Cardinal




Wow thanks so much! &#128536;


----------



## mayakamrsfoo

Hi there, can you help me to identify this Pompon? Thank you so much.


----------



## Eper

Sapphire


----------



## saira1214

mayakamrsfoo said:


> Hi there, can you help me to identify this Pompon? Thank you so much.


This is 2008 Sapphire.


----------



## mayakamrsfoo

saira1214 said:


> This is 2008 Sapphire.





Eper said:


> Sapphire



Thanks so much!


----------



## Mhtveit

Hi,

Can someone please help me identify this Balenciaga crossbody bag. It looks like a Velo or a small City, but the measurments are somewhat wrong.
The measurements are; 13,5" x 9" x 2,5".

http://www.ebay.com/itm/11138334468...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_7134wt_982

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## saira1214

Mhtveit said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please help me identify this Balenciaga crossbody bag. It looks like a Velo or a small City, but the measurments are somewhat wrong.
> The measurements are; 13,5" x 9" x 2,5".
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/11138334468...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_7134wt_982
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



This is a town


----------



## Mhtveit

saira1214 said:


> This is a town


 
Thank you, thank you, thank you! 
I really, really appreciate it!

(And I'm sorry, I seem to have lost my skills on how to quote everything in a conversation....)


----------



## w371z4

Hi ms saira its me again. Can u pls help me identify the color and year of this part time.




TIA


----------



## saira1214

w371z4 said:


> Hi ms saira its me again. Can u pls help me identify the color and year of this part time.
> View attachment 2674543
> View attachment 2674544
> 
> 
> TIA



2011 Mimosa RGGH PT.


----------



## w371z4

saira1214 said:


> 2011 Mimosa RGGH PT.




Thank you ms saira! I noticed that this PT has feet, may i pls know what year was it discontinued.


----------



## saira1214

w371z4 said:


> Thank you ms saira! I noticed that this PT has feet, may i pls know what year was it discontinued.



Yes, you are right. The feet on PT's were discontinued around 2008.  There have been a couple of seasons that were an anomaly and had feet. Does the hardware appear rose gold in person?


----------



## w371z4

saira1214 said:


> Yes, you are right. The feet on PT's were discontinued around 2008.  There have been a couple of seasons that were an anomaly and had feet. Does the hardware appear rose gold in person?




Seller says its GSH and the color is close to citron.


----------



## saira1214

w371z4 said:


> Seller says its GSH and the color is close to citron.



The seller's photos are bad or my eyesight is failing. It is likely 2008 Buton d'Or.


----------



## w371z4

saira1214 said:


> The seller's photos are bad or my eyesight is failing. It is likely 2008 Buton d'Or.




Seller's photos are definitely bad, im seeing RGGH as well. How i wish it was mimosa, heard bad reviews on BDO. Again thank you ms saira!


----------



## saira1214

w371z4 said:


> Seller's photos are definitely bad, im seeing RGGH as well. How i wish it was mimosa, heard bad reviews on BDO. Again thank you ms saira!



Ok phew. Glad I'm not seeing things. You're welcome!


----------



## rehe

Can you tell me the colour?  I am looking for my first balenciaga, and love the crossbody option.  There are no photos of the date code, but I presume it's authentic.  If you can let me know the colour, hardware and authenticity, I would appreciate it.  
Cheers

http://tokyohk.brandoff.com.hk/item...brand=272&rank=&key_sh=&min_price=&max_price=


----------



## saira1214

There are not enough photos for authentication, but you should post in the authenticate thread with the required pictures. If it is authentic it is either a 2010 or 2011 rose gold anthracite town.


----------



## Pomeg

Could someone please id this First bag ? Is it actually a vintage bag?


----------



## saira1214

Pomeg said:


> Could someone please id this First bag ? Is it actually a vintage bag?
> 
> View attachment 2676833
> View attachment 2676834
> View attachment 2676835



It's a 2006 black


----------



## Pomeg

saira1214 said:


> It's a 2006 black




Thanks! Do you know if it's chèvre?


----------



## Maice

Hi Saira!


I would like to request for assistance in identifying this Bal.  Could it be a pre-fall 2005 Calcaire Purse?  I also posted a link to the eBay listing of the bag. Thank you!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...7UphAPrxMpaCeaT%2BYKo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## saira1214

Pomeg said:


> Thanks! Do you know if it's chèvre?




2006 is chèvre leather.


----------



## saira1214

Maice said:


> Hi Saira!
> 
> 
> I would like to request for assistance in identifying this Bal.  Could it be a pre-fall 2005 Calcaire Purse?  I also posted a link to the eBay listing of the bag. Thank you!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...7UphAPrxMpaCeaT%2BYKo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




This is a 2006 pale rose purse.


----------



## Pomeg

saira1214 said:


> 2006 is chèvre leather.


----------



## Maice

saira1214 said:


> This is a 2006 pale rose purse.



Thank you!


----------



## w371z4

w371z4 said:


> Hi ms saira its me again. Can u pls help me identify the color and year of this part time.
> View attachment 2674543
> View attachment 2674544
> 
> 
> TIA




Ms saira may i ask if 2008 PT has a leather in the inside zipper of the bag. Have posted in the authentication thread unfortunately none of the authenticators are online. Just ur thoughts if this confirms a 2008 bouton d'or PT.


----------



## saira1214

w371z4 said:


> Ms saira may i ask if 2008 PT has a leather in the inside zipper of the bag. Have posted in the authentication thread unfortunately none of the authenticators are online. Just ur thoughts if this confirms a 2008 bouton d'or PT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2679493



I seem to recall some bags having this.  To be sure though, I'd wait for confirmation from the authenticators because they have access to all photos. Good luck!


----------



## w371z4

saira1214 said:


> I seem to recall some bags having this.  To be sure though, I'd wait for confirmation from the authenticators because they have access to all photos. Good luck!




Youve been very helpful ms saira. Have been looking for a reference thread regarding this but i found none and still no authenticators available. But since you recalled seeing this before, sounds good to me.

It's in the authentication thread #7311. Title: Preowned Balenciaga Part Time Giant21 yellow


----------



## pereisu

Hi Everyone!
 Would anyone please be able to identify the color and year?  I just purchased this Day on Ebay but the seller did not have this information.  Any help would be greatly appreciated! TIA! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Livia1

Hi there. You can post questions about identifying color etc. in this thread: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html


----------



## pereisu

Livia1 said:


> Hi there. You can post questions about identifying color etc. in this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html




Thank you! I will repost


----------



## pereisu

Hi Everyone!

Would anyone please be able to identify the color and year?  I just purchased this Day on Ebay but the seller did not have this information.  Any help would be greatly appreciated! TIA! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## rainneday

pereisu said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Would anyone please be able to identify the color and year?  I just purchased this Day on Ebay but the seller did not have this information.  Any help would be greatly appreciated! TIA! &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2681106
> View attachment 2681107



Was this from BakesaCake (seller)? I believe this is 2009 Raisin. Didn't it come with cards?


----------



## saira1214

pereisu said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Would anyone please be able to identify the color and year?  I just purchased this Day on Ebay but the seller did not have this information.  Any help would be greatly appreciated! TIA! &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2681106
> View attachment 2681107



I think this is 2009 Raisin. Do you have any cards or a photo of the back of the mirror so I can be sure?


----------



## pereisu

saira1214 said:


> I think this is 2009 Raisin. Do you have any cards or a photo of the back of the mirror so I can be sure?




The card that shows the year did not come with the bag.  The seller is Addingtonred.  Here is a picture of the back of the mirror.  I too thought it was raisin but was in doubt because I did not think they would have a 2009 laying around until late 2012 when the seller said she purchased it at a floor sample sale.  It did come with a Neiman Marcus tag.  Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## saira1214

pereisu said:


> The card that shows the year did not come with the bag.  The seller is Addingtonred.  Here is a picture of the back of the mirror.  I too thought it was raisin but was in doubt because I did not think they would have a 2009 laying around until late 2012 when the seller said she purchased it at a floor sample sale.  It did come with a Neiman Marcus tag.  Thank you so much for your help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2681449



At times it is a little difficult for me to distinguish between Murier and Raisin, but since you took a photo in partial sunlight and the mirror outside of sunlight, I am confident that this is Raisin. Not sure why the bag was there in 2012, but the Day is not as popular of a style as the city, town, velo, etc.


----------



## pereisu

saira1214 said:


> At times it is a little difficult for me to distinguish between Murier and Raisin, but since you took a photo in partial sunlight and the mirror outside of sunlight, I am confident that this is Raisin. Not sure why the bag was there in 2012, but the Day is not as popular of a style as the city, town, velo, etc.




Thank you!


----------



## rainneday

pereisu said:


> The card that shows the year did not come with the bag.  The seller is Addingtonred.  Here is a picture of the back of the mirror.  I too thought it was raisin but was in doubt because I did not think they would have a 2009 laying around until late 2012 when the seller said she purchased it at a floor sample sale.  It did come with a Neiman Marcus tag.  Thank you so much for your help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2681449



Just FYI, this bag is back on Ebay, but you have it, right?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Giant-day-hobo-bag-purple-Leather-Made-In-Italy-100-Authentic-/301239565509?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item462346fcc5


----------



## pereisu

rainneday said:


> Just FYI, this bag is back on Ebay, but you have it, right?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...509?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item462346fcc5




Yes, I have it!  That's strange.


----------



## pereisu

pereisu said:


> Yes, I have it!  That's strange.




I just sent a message.  They said it was an error and they are taking it down


----------



## lovebags214

Hello. I just got this Brief authenticated by Sssy and I'm super excited. I have searched for days trying to figure out the color and year of this bag.  I soooo hope you can help.  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## rainneday

pereisu said:


> I just sent a message.  They said it was an error and they are taking it down



Oh, good!  Congrats on your bag!


----------



## saira1214

lovebags214 said:


> Hello. I just got this Brief authenticated by Sssy and I'm super excited. I have searched for days trying to figure out the color and year of this bag.  I soooo hope you can help.  Thanks in advance for your help!



I have a hard time distinguishing Sahara and Praline in photos, but I think it is 2009 Praline. If the bag has yellow undertones it is 2008 Sahara if it is more pink than it is Praline.


----------



## lovebags214

saira1214 said:


> I have a hard time distinguishing Sahara and Praline in photos, but I think it is 2009 Praline. If the bag has yellow undertones it is 2008 Sahara if it is more pink than it is Praline.


Saira...you rock!  Thank you soooo much!!!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Hi, I was hoping you could tell me what color year this is from. TIA)


----------



## janeta631

gigi615 said:


> *Girls....*
> *please help me identify this Balenciaga bag!*
> 
> 
> *Okay, you guys are going to die when you see this bag!*
> 
> *All these years my mom has been telling me she had this amazing "vintage" Balenciaga bag in her storage (which she never goes to)...*
> 
> *I've never paid any attention even though we've been collecting all the recent years bags in an array of colors..  *
> *anyway, she finally gave me the bag and boy I was DEFINITELY missing out!  *
> 
> *I can either try and sell it on ebay or keep it all for myself.. but, I'm too scared to use it.. ..it's too gorgeous! This belongs in a B bag museum.*
> 
> *Here are the details..*
> *it's definitely not a first bag because it doesn't have the O rings on each side and no strap.. *
> 
> *It's more like a "city" bag would be back in the day just not as big....but, much bigger than the first..*
> 
> *It's got the same tassled zip front (deep front pocket), inside sewn on leather patch with*
> *Le Dix (first line)*
> *Balenciaga (second line)*
> *Paris (third line)*
> *in gold, made in the softest most melt in your hands buttery leather you'll ever feel.. *
> *It's dark chocolate brown, flat brass, tassled sides (they hang the way the tassles would on todays city bag)*
> *and a magnetic snap closure!!!.... please someone identify this Le Dix bag!*
> 
> *My mom says she has the receipt, original tags and even the original dustbag, but of course somewhere in storage (not with the bag)....unfortunately...*
> 
> *She bought it at Barneys NY on her trip to NYC in late 2000...she remembers it was fall either sept, oct or nov..?? and they were very limited...first season?? has to be..but, what model..le dix??*
> 
> *Someone, anyone help.. I'd love to know what style this was called... *
> *I'll post pics...*


I would love to see pics!!!


----------



## beauxgoris

janeta631 said:


> I would love to see pics!!!



Why are you bumping this post from Seven years ago? If you follow the thread from the start she did end up posting photos - just do a search.


----------



## beauxgoris

Hello Bal peeps, I've seen this bag a bunch lately and have scoured the archives but haven't found any info on it yet. It's a double compartment bag with openings on both sides. Perhaps someone can shed some light - what year is it from, what collection, etc? Hope so!


----------



## Maice

Hi Saira!


It's me again :giggles:  I fell in love with the Purse style, and got myself a second one.  I asked the seller what color this was and what year it was from, and he/she was not sure, though he/she did say it was olive from what he/she knew.


I would like to confirm if this is indeed olive?  If it isn't, what color and from what year would it be?  I tried taking shots with different lighting and camera settings - it was difficult to capture the exact color in a shot.  It does look like an olive in real life, but I am not sure if it is THE Bal Olive.


Do let me know if you need a shot under sunlight?  It's already night time here and no sunlight left, but if you need a shot under sunlight, I can try taking one tomorrow morning/afternoon.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## saira1214

Greengoddess8 said:


> Hi, I was hoping you could tell me what color year this is from. TIA)




Vert thyme


----------



## saira1214

Maice said:


> Hi Saira!
> 
> 
> It's me again :giggles:  I fell in love with the Purse style, and got myself a second one.  I asked the seller what color this was and what year it was from, and he/she was not sure, though he/she did say it was olive from what he/she knew.
> 
> 
> I would like to confirm if this is indeed olive?  If it isn't, what color and from what year would it be?  I tried taking shots with different lighting and camera settings - it was difficult to capture the exact color in a shot.  It does look like an olive in real life, but I am not sure if it is THE Bal Olive.
> 
> 
> Do let me know if you need a shot under sunlight?  It's already night time here and no sunlight left, but if you need a shot under sunlight, I can try taking one tomorrow morning/afternoon.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Weird that the seller said it is olive. It looks grey to me. I'm not sure if it is 04 or 05 though.


----------



## Maice

saira1214 said:


> Weird that the seller said it is olive. It looks grey to me. I'm not sure if it is 04 or 05 though.





Thank you for the quick response, Saira!  I took some more pictures under sunlight (well, by our window's sunlight).  Do let me know if the bag still looks grey under this light.  It's been really hard capturing the color of this particular bag (even more so than other colors I have).  IRL, I see how it could seem olive to the seller, but not sure if I'm just seeing some green undertones of the grey.  If it still looks grey to you under this light, then I am sure it is grey as you say.  While I liked my seller, I trust your expertise when it comes to Bal colors more (of course).  I took a closer photo of the handle and top of the bag, in case that might be more reflective of the original color of this bag (in the event it might have faded already).


If it is grey though, it's just too bad for me... I thought I had just bought my first green Bal :giggles:


Thank you again for taking the time to look!


----------



## Greengoddess8

saira1214 said:


> Vert thyme



Great!  Thank so much Saira!


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag

Hello! is there a reference page for colors by number? Does anyone know the name for color 5120? Thanks


----------



## Maice

Maice said:


> Thank you for the quick response, Saira!  I took some more pictures under sunlight (well, by our window's sunlight).  Do let me know if the bag still looks grey under this light.  It's been really hard capturing the color of this particular bag (even more so than other colors I have).  IRL, I see how it could seem olive to the seller, but not sure if I'm just seeing some green undertones of the grey.  If it still looks grey to you under this light, then I am sure it is grey as you say.  While I liked my seller, I trust your expertise when it comes to Bal colors more (of course).  I took a closer photo of the handle and top of the bag, in case that might be more reflective of the original color of this bag (in the event it might have faded already).
> 
> 
> If it is grey though, it's just too bad for me... I thought I had just bought my first green Bal :giggles:
> 
> 
> Thank you again for taking the time to look!




I FINALLY got to take pictures which I feel are truest to the color IRL.  


Here they are, Saira!  Thank you again for taking the time to look at these.   Sorry for the multiple posts - it was really just so hard to capture the color.


----------



## saira1214

Maice said:


> Thank you for the quick response, Saira!  I took some more pictures under sunlight (well, by our window's sunlight).  Do let me know if the bag still looks grey under this light.  It's been really hard capturing the color of this particular bag (even more so than other colors I have).  IRL, I see how it could seem olive to the seller, but not sure if I'm just seeing some green undertones of the grey.  If it still looks grey to you under this light, then I am sure it is grey as you say.  While I liked my seller, I trust your expertise when it comes to Bal colors more (of course).  I took a closer photo of the handle and top of the bag, in case that might be more reflective of the original color of this bag (in the event it might have faded already).
> 
> 
> If it is grey though, it's just too bad for me... I thought I had just bought my first green Bal :giggles:
> 
> 
> Thank you again for taking the time to look!




Of course! Glad to help.  these photos are better. my other thought is that it is Dolma, which is a lighter grey/green. I can kind of see that in the photos, or maybe vert thyme. Does that seem more accurate IRL?


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> Of course! Glad to help.  these photos are better. my other thought is that it is Dolma, which is a lighter grey/green. I can kind of see that in the photos, or maybe vert thyme. Does that seem more accurate IRL?



Wasn't Vert Thyme from 2008???


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> Wasn't Vert Thyme from 2008???




It is, yes.  I'm on vacation in Greece and checking in occasionally. Not really thinking. It is most likely 2005 Dolma.


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> It is, yes.  I'm on vacation in Greece and checking in occasionally. Not really thinking. It is most likely 2005 Dolma.



OMG Greece  Enjoy your holiday 
On my screen it looks  grey, nothing like Dolma . And zipper looks grey as well, not greenish.
Maxxout mentioned it looks exactly like few of her 2005 grey bags so maybe it is an answer 
I'm so interested in this bag because I'm the looser who lost in bidding war to Maice


----------



## Maice

saira1214 said:


> It is, yes.  I'm on vacation in Greece and checking in occasionally. Not really thinking. It is most likely 2005 Dolma.




Greece! Lovely!  Enjoy!   I thought you were here in Chicago right now - Greece sounds AMAZING.   Thank you for taking the time to respond despite being on holiday!





Sssy said:


> OMG Greece  Enjoy your holiday
> On my screen it looks  grey, nothing like Dolma . And zipper looks grey as well, not greenish.
> Maxxout mentioned it looks exactly like few of her 2005 grey bags so maybe it is an answer
> I'm so interested in this bag because I'm the looser who lost in bidding war to Maice





You are too funny, Sssy!  Have you checked my latest batch of pictures in post 7538?  Does it still look grey to you?  I'm really hoping it's Dolma or Olive :giggles:  Again, I love it regardless of what the color "technically" is!


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag

foxmomlovesbbag said:


> Hello! is there a reference page for colors by number? Does anyone know the name for color 5120? Thanks



Hi! does anyone know what color 5120 is? it's a purple color! just not sure of the official name. tia


----------



## Sssy

Usually pictures in the daylight without flash are the closest to real colour. Is zipper fabric greenish?
I think it doesn't matter what colour is your bag. It is lovely and leather looks great 
P.S. I supposed to be away from our lovely forum for a while, but your bag keeps me coming back. Naughty bag 




Maice said:


> You are too funny, Sssy!  Have you checked my latest batch of pictures in post 7538?  Does it still look grey to you?  I'm really hoping it's Dolma or Olive :giggles:  Again, I love it regardless of what the color "technically" is!


----------



## Maice

Sssy said:


> *Usually pictures in the daylight without flash are the closest to real colour*. Is zipper fabric greenish?
> I think it doesn't matter what colour is your bag. It is lovely and leather looks great
> P.S. I supposed to be away from our lovely forum for a while, but your bag keeps me coming back. Naughty bag





I thought the same thing!  I can tell you that the pictures I posted in post 7538 are the closest to real-life though.  The fabric looks military-greenish to me, bordering on grey.  Arghhhh! 


Again, I love the bag regardless of what color it "technically" is.  I'll wait for Saira to give the final verdict, and accept my fate 


P.S.  My bag is apologizing to you... but also saying hi.  Haha!  Bag is tempting you to keep coming back, after all!  This one is a bit naughty, methinks   A perfect contrast to her daintier, very lady-like pale pink sister :giggles:


----------



## dorayaki90

Hi Saira,

Would you identify the color of this bag? 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...534?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce4d12cee

Thanks and enjoy your holiday


----------



## chic chic

hi ladies, need help to identify the year and color, thanks in advance


----------



## saira1214

dorayaki90 said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> 
> 
> Would you identify the color of this bag?
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...534?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce4d12cee
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and enjoy your holiday




2005 Dolma.


----------



## saira1214

Maice said:


> I thought the same thing!  I can tell you that the pictures I posted in post 7538 are the closest to real-life though.  The fabric looks military-greenish to me, bordering on grey.  Arghhhh!
> 
> 
> Again, I love the bag regardless of what color it "technically" is.  I'll wait for Saira to give the final verdict, and accept my fate
> 
> 
> P.S.  My bag is apologizing to you... but also saying hi.  Haha!  Bag is tempting you to keep coming back, after all!  This one is a bit naughty, methinks   A perfect contrast to her daintier, very lady-like pale pink sister :giggles:




I haven't forgot you. I just haven't been at a computer to look at the photos through a different monitor. If you are seeing green in the bag, it could be Dolma. I just identified a dolma twiggy above this post. Maybe you can compare your bag to that? Otherwise, I'll take a look when I get home in a few days.


----------



## saira1214

chic chic said:


> hi ladies, need help to identify the year and color, thanks in advance




Do you have any other photos? It looks like blue cobalt, but I can't really be sure.


----------



## chic chic

saira1214

other photos, taken indoor


----------



## dorayaki90

saira1214 said:


> 2005 Dolma.



Thank you Saira. Do you think the dolma color looks very faded? I never see dolma IRL so it's really difficult for me to tell.
Also, I'm wondering what color is this twiggy?
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...ggy-Handbag-2-WAY-Shoulder-Tote-/281373919497

Thank you


----------



## Maice

saira1214 said:


> I haven't forgot you. I just haven't been at a computer to look at the photos through a different monitor. If you are seeing green in the bag, it could be Dolma. I just identified a dolma twiggy above this post. Maybe you can compare your bag to that? Otherwise, I'll take a look when I get home in a few days.




I compared it with the one you identified as Dolma, plus another eBay listing mentioned as being Dolma.  I think it COULD be... but you know how tricky Bal colors are   I'm secretly hoping it's either Dolma or Olive or something similar, but I really wouldn't mind if it's grey.  


I'll just wait for you to get back... I'm not sure I trust myself in identifying the color, especially since I'm biased.    No rush, no pressure.  I'll gladly wait  Let me know if you need more pics.


 Enjoy your holiday, and thank you for taking the time to respond!


----------



## saira1214

chic chic said:


> saira1214
> 
> other photos, taken indoor


This is blue mineral.


----------



## saira1214

Maice said:


> Thank you for the quick response, Saira!  I took some more pictures under sunlight (well, by our window's sunlight).  Do let me know if the bag still looks grey under this light.  It's been really hard capturing the color of this particular bag (even more so than other colors I have).  IRL, I see how it could seem olive to the seller, but not sure if I'm just seeing some green undertones of the grey.  If it still looks grey to you under this light, then I am sure it is grey as you say.  While I liked my seller, I trust your expertise when it comes to Bal colors more (of course).  I took a closer photo of the handle and top of the bag, in case that might be more reflective of the original color of this bag (in the event it might have faded already).
> 
> 
> If it is grey though, it's just too bad for me... I thought I had just bought my first green Bal :giggles:
> 
> 
> Thank you again for taking the time to look!


I'm pretty sure this is dolma. The zipper tape matches other Dolma bags  as well.  04 grey has blue-ish zipper tape and 05 grey is straight up  grey. The green may have faded a bit on yours or is not coming through  in photos, but it is consistent with the greeni-ish/grey/vintage  green/sage description of Dolma.  The most telling is the veining on the  bag.  That is consistent with all Dolma bags. Congrats, it's gorgeous! I  am a huge green fan and am now on the hunt.


----------



## saira1214

dorayaki90 said:


> Thank you Saira. Do you think the dolma color looks very faded? I never see dolma IRL so it's really difficult for me to tell.
> Also, I'm wondering what color is this twiggy?
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...ggy-Handbag-2-WAY-Shoulder-Tote-/281373919497
> 
> Thank you


Dolma is a color that is meant to look vintage, so generally it looks faded. I personally like that effect. As for for the other bag, the lighting is making it look brighter so I can't see the true color of the bag. I think it can be 2005 navy, 2006 blueberry, 07 ocean or 2007 marine. I'm not sure though because of the lighting.


----------



## Maice

saira1214 said:


> I'm pretty sure this is dolma. The zipper tape matches other Dolma bags  as well.  04 grey has blue-ish zipper tape and 05 grey is straight up  grey. The green may have faded a bit on yours or is not coming through  in photos, but it is consistent with the greeni-ish/grey/vintage  green/sage description of Dolma.  The most telling is the veining on the  bag.  That is consistent with all Dolma bags. Congrats, it's gorgeous! I  am a huge green fan and am now on the hunt.



A huge THANK YOU to you, Saira!!!  

And - good luck on your hunt for green!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Maice said:


> A huge THANK YOU to you, Saira!!!
> 
> And - good luck on your hunt for green!



Congrats, Maice!  I had a feeling you finally had your green b bag  I so LOVE dolma  If, you tire of it you know where to find me  Ban Island


----------



## Maice

Greengoddess8 said:


> Congrats, Maice!  I had a feeling you finally had your green b bag  I so LOVE dolma  If, you tire of it you know where to find me  Ban Island



GG you crack me up so bad!! :lolots: I'll keep that in mind


----------



## chic chic

saira1214 said:


> This is blue mineral.



thanks saira1214 !


----------



## Greengoddess8

Hi Saira!  Hope you had a good trip). I bought this Emerald Work. The original owner thought she bought it in 08 possibly early 09. Is there a way to tell if it is 08 or 06 Emerald?!  Please let me know what pictures you would like.... Thanks so much!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Better color shot


----------



## Greengoddess8

One more


----------



## EmileLove

Gorgeous! Giant hardware wasn't available in 06, so it would have to be 08, no?


----------



## Greengoddess8

EmileLove said:


> Gorgeous! Giant hardware wasn't available in 06, so it would have to be 08, no?



I didn't realize that....thank you so much for the info!


----------



## saira1214

Greengoddess8 said:


> Hi Saira!  Hope you had a good trip). I bought this Emerald Work. The original owner thought she bought it in 08 possibly early 09. Is there a way to tell if it is 08 or 06 Emerald?!  Please let me know what pictures you would like.... Thanks so much!




This is 07 pine. Very pretty!


----------



## Greengoddess8

saira1214 said:


> This is 07 pine. Very pretty!



Is it really!  She said it was emerald. But, I'll definitely take pine 07  thank you so much Saira!


----------



## saira1214

Greengoddess8 said:


> Is it really!  She said it was emerald. But, I'll definitely take pine 07  thank you so much Saira!




It looks more like pine to me in these photos. Do you have any more? You definitely don't have the cards?


----------



## Greengoddess8

saira1214 said:


> It looks more like pine to me in these photos. Do you have any more? You definitely don't have the cards?



I think you are totally right, as always. I actually have another pine 06 b bag. And, I compared the two. It is definitely pine. Sorry, I didn't think to look at that myself. They seller
Kept saying a Emerald 06 or 08. That's for sharing your expertise. Best!


----------



## saira1214

Greengoddess8 said:


> I think you are totally right, as always. I actually have another pine 06 b bag. And, I compared the two. It is definitely pine. Sorry, I didn't think to look at that myself. They seller
> Kept saying a Emerald 06 or 08. That's for sharing your expertise. Best!



Aww, I am sure you are disappointed since you already have a Pine bag.  The work is gorgeous though.  Enjoy it and wear it in good health. I'm glad I could help.


----------



## Greengoddess8

saira1214 said:


> Aww, I am sure you are disappointed since you already have a Pine bag.  The work is gorgeous though.  Enjoy it and wear it in good health. I'm glad I could help.



Thanks Saira. With such a gorgeous bag it is hard to stay disappointed. I will thoroughly enjoy it  Take care


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hi ladies, appreciate if you can help identify this color. The seller says it is from 2013. I tried searching for colors to compare it against but it just looks so different from rose bonbon and rose corail. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## saira1214

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi ladies, appreciate if you can help identify this color. The seller says it is from 2013. I tried searching for colors to compare it against but it just looks so different from rose bonbon and rose corail. Many thanks in advance.




It has a J on the tag which indicates it is rose bonbon. It looks to me like rose bonbon in the photos.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

saira1214 said:


> It has a J on the tag which indicates it is rose bonbon. It looks to me like rose bonbon in the photos.



Many thanks Saira, for your kind help! I'm guessing it is the dim lighting that makes me think its another color. Somehow it looks richer and of a darker pink versus the other online pics of Rose Bonbon I have seen.


----------



## beachgirl13

Please ID

Thanks!


----------



## tedisfat

Looks like papier a4 tote


----------



## Enigma78

Hi 

Could anyone help ID this bag please

thanks


----------



## saira1214

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Could anyone help ID this bag please
> 
> thanks



Rouge Cardinal mini city.


----------



## sena8224

Hi Saira, please help ID the color of this bag. The color really suits the rose gold hardware, but I can't figure out whether it is sienna, automne or something else. Thanks


----------



## saira1214

sena8224 said:


> View attachment 2708282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saira, please help ID the color of this bag. The color really suits the rose gold hardware, but I can't figure out whether it is sienna, automne or something else. Thanks




Have you gotten this authenticated?


----------



## sena8224

saira1214 said:


> Have you gotten this authenticated?




You're right. Maybe I should do that first. It's my friend's, she's trying to sell it to me.


----------



## saira1214

sena8224 said:


> You're right. Maybe I should do that first. It's my friend's, she's trying to sell it to me.




I would. Maybe it's the lighting, but I can't ID it.


----------



## sena8224

saira1214 said:


> I would. Maybe it's the lighting, but I can't ID it.



Thanks Saira


----------



## Prada143

Hi! Pls ID this city with sgh. Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

Prada143 said:


> Hi! Pls ID this city with sgh. Thanks!



From just this picture alone, it looks like 2008 pale magenta.


----------



## Prada143

Thank you!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Anyone know what this could be? Cyclamen? TIA


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Prada143 said:


> Hi! Pls ID this city with sgh. Thanks!



That's beautiful by the way!


----------



## Prada143

Hi! Please help me ID what color this PT is. Thanks!


----------



## Prada143

Here's another shot...


----------



## Prada143

My friend is selling this to me... Inside tag doesn't have metal plate and the hw looks like pewter to me...  Please help me Id the year and color. Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Anyone know what this could be? Cyclamen? TIA




That or sorbet. I would need some more photos. I think it is cyclamen though.


----------



## saira1214

Prada143 said:


> My friend is selling this to me... Inside tag doesn't have metal plate and the hw looks like pewter to me...  Please help me Id the year and color. Thanks!




06 griege maybe? It looks a little dirty and faded the metal plate must have fallen off. Does the mirror have a pocket? The hardware is brass, just worn.


----------



## saira1214

Prada143 said:


> Hi! Please help me ID what color this PT is. Thanks!




07 French blue


----------



## Sssy

Prada143 said:


> My friend is selling this to me... Inside tag doesn't have metal plate and the hw looks like pewter to me...  Please help me Id the year and color. Thanks!





saira1214 said:


> 06 griege maybe? It looks a little dirty and faded the metal plate must have fallen off. Does the mirror have a pocket? The hardware is brass, just worn.



Did you get it authenticated? If it is 2006, rivets don't look good ( maybe just a picture )


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Could anyone chime in on these? I can't figure out what colors they could be. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171401753632?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://cashinmybag.com/index.php?l=359499

Thanks!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

saira1214 said:


> That or sorbet. I would need some more photos. I think it is cyclamen though.



Seller said it is sorbet.


----------



## authenticate

Prada143 said:


> Here's another shot...


i think it's 2008 or 2009 china blue


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Could anyone chime in on these? I can't figure out what colors they could be.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171401753632?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://cashinmybag.com/index.php?l=359499
> 
> Thanks!



Pale Magenta
this one is harder for me. It is likely sorbet.


----------



## Tina777

Electric blue GSH?  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...443?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce59df65b


----------



## Pomeg

Do you know the name/year of this colour ?


----------



## saira1214

Pomeg said:


> Do you know the name/year of this colour ?
> View attachment 2718032
> View attachment 2718033



Can you post pics of the full bag. Right now all I can tell is that it is a first and it is pre-2011.


----------



## saira1214

Tina777 said:


> Electric blue GSH?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...443?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce59df65b



I'm not good with SLGs. Its either that or a faded outremer. Sorry.


----------



## Pomeg

saira1214 said:


> Can you post pics of the full bag. Right now all I can tell is that it is a first and it is pre-2011.



Here it is:


----------



## saira1214

Pomeg said:


> Here it is:
> View attachment 2718137




 06 grey, I think. Please post a photo of the silver tag on the inside.


----------



## Greengoddess8

Hi Saira,
Would you take a look at this listing for me. Is it VF, mahogano...?
Thanks)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181493755169?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## saira1214

Greengoddess8 said:


> Hi Saira,
> Would you take a look at this listing for me. Is it VF, mahogano...?
> Thanks)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181493755169?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Based in the silver tag it is from 2007. Definitely mogano.


----------



## Greengoddess8

saira1214 said:


> Based in the silver tag it is from 2007. Definitely mogano.



Thanks oh brilliant one). Hope all is well with you


----------



## Pomeg

saira1214 said:


> 06 grey, i think. Please post a photo of the silver tag on the inside.


----------



## saira1214

Pomeg said:


> View attachment 2718759




Definitely 06 grey.


----------



## Pomeg

saira1214 said:


> Definitely 06 grey.




Thank you !


----------



## Mii_

Does anyone know the colour and style of this bag???


----------



## saira1214

Mii_ said:


> Does anyone know the colour and style of this bag???



The lighting in this picture is bad, but it looks like a Rose Thulian City.


----------



## Mii_

saira1214 said:


> The lighting in this picture is bad, but it looks like a Rose Thulian City.


Thanks!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Hi again everyone,
I've been looking at this bag at a second hand shop. They state its a city but the dimensions are 17.5"L x 11"H and they're checking if it has a shoulder strap or not. Wouldn't this be a work, not a city?? TIA


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Hi again everyone,
> I've been looking at this bag at a second hand shop. They state its a city but the dimensions are 17.5"L x 11"H and they're checking if it has a shoulder strap or not. Wouldn't this be a work, not a city?? TIA




This is a work.


----------



## marshmellow88

The listing states that this is a city, but looks like the dimensions of a work? Also, what model is this bag from? Would appreciate your inputs, thanks! 

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/151381399988?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648


----------



## peacebabe

Hi Saira,

Need your help.

Im looking to buy Balenciaga Step serial number 186174. Most of the Step i saw has 4 studs at bottom 4 corners of bag. However recently i came across a 2008 Amethyst Step which does not has the 4 studs.

The owner said that Step has 2 size, bigger with studs at bottoms & smaller doesn't. The bag looks authentic to me, no red flag.

So i need your opinion & confirmation on whether Step 186174 comes with 4 studs bottom.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sssy

peacebabe said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> Need your help.
> 
> Im looking to buy Balenciaga Step serial number 186174. Most of the Step i saw has 4 studs at bottom 4 corners of bag. However recently i came across a 2008 Amethyst Step which does not has the 4 studs.
> 
> The owner said that Step has 2 size, bigger with studs at bottoms & smaller doesn't. The bag looks authentic to me, no red flag.
> 
> So i need your opinion & confirmation on whether Step 186174 comes with 4 studs bottom.
> 
> Thanks in advance



186174- it is RTT not smaller Step


----------



## peacebabe

Sssy said:


> 186174- it is RTT not smaller Step



Hi hi Sssy,

So meaning will not have studs?

But i saw another 186174, Vert Thym, with 4 studs at bag's bottom......
Really confusing... please help....


----------



## peacebabe

Sssy said:


> 186174- it is RTT not smaller Step



By the way Sssy, what  is RTT in full ??? Below is the info i found from http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library

Step (Day Off) [186174] - 1,295US
17 x 10 x 5.5 with 6 handle drop
leather tag only 502752


----------



## Sssy

peacebabe said:


> By the way Sssy, what  is RTT in full ??? Below is the info i found from http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library
> 
> Step (Day Off) [186174] - 1,295US
> 17 x 10 x 5.5 with 6 handle drop
> leather tag only 502752



Reduction du Temps de Travail- RTT 
You are right, RTT is 186184 not 74, so it will be Step. You quoted me when I was talking about RTT and I didn't check properly if it is 7 or 8. I'm a bad, bad girl  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## peacebabe

Sssy said:


> Reduction du Temps de Travail- RTT
> You are right, RTT is 186184 not 74, so it will be Step. You quoted me when I was talking about RTT and I didn't check properly if it is 7 or 8. I'm a bad, bad girl  Sorry for the confusion.



Oh please don't say that !
But im still keen to find out about Step 186174 ........:help:


----------



## marshmellow88

marshmellow88 said:


> The listing states that this is a city, but looks like the dimensions of a work? Also, what model is this bag from? Would appreciate your inputs, thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/151381399988?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648



Does anyone have comments regarding this?


----------



## peacebabe

marshmellow88 said:


> Does anyone have comments regarding this?



This is a GH Work


----------



## marshmellow88

peacebabe said:


> This is a GH Work



Thanks peacebabe!!


----------



## peacebabe

marshmellow88 said:


> Thanks peacebabe!!



You are most welcome


----------



## Sararebeccas

Hi Everyone!

What kind of Balenciaga is this? Is is authentic?


----------



## saira1214

Sararebeccas said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of Balenciaga is this? Is is authentic?




I don't think it is authentic, but would need more photos. Post in the authenticate thread and they will help you. If it is authentic, please post some more pics here and I'll help identify the bag.


----------



## Sssy

Sararebeccas said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> What kind of Balenciaga is this? Is is authentic?



Fake one


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Any idea what color this is? Seller says its from 2011


----------



## asherzoby

hi! can you help identify this bag? seller says its from 2012 and the colour is graphite? its a work bag and its my first time buying a bal so appreicate any comments on authenticity and condition!! thanks!!


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Any idea what color this is? Seller says its from 2011




2011 grenadine


----------



## saira1214

asherzoby said:


> hi! can you help identify this bag? seller says its from 2012 and the colour is graphite? its a work bag and its my first time buying a bal so appreicate any comments on authenticity and condition!! thanks!!




This is from 2011 and it is anthracite. Please ask all authenticity questions in the authenticate this thread. The ladies will help you there.


----------



## dolali

Hello! 
What color is this Day? I,looked at color reference threads  but want to ask the experts:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/131274421391?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

dolali said:


> Hello!
> What color is this Day? I,looked at color reference threads  but want to ask the experts:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131274421391?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you!




2005 caramel.


----------



## dolali

saira1214 said:


> 2005 caramel.



Thank you saira! I was hoping it was 05 caramel


----------



## pinaybaglover

Hello! Can someone ID the style and color of this bag? Thanks a lot!


----------



## saira1214

pinaybaglover said:


> Hello! Can someone ID the style and color of this bag? Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2730680




2009 raisin besace messenger


----------



## pinaybaglover

saira1214 said:


> 2009 raisin besace messenger




Thanks, Saira!


----------



## peacebabe

Hi Saira, 

Can you help in this listing. Did Balenciaga make this bag? If yes, what model & which year production? Appreciate your help

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321500602981?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> 
> 
> Can you help in this listing. Did Balenciaga make this bag? If yes, what model & which year production? Appreciate your help
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321500602981?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




Hi there. Sorry, I am not good with non-Moto bags. Maybe someone else can chime in? Kinda looks like something from the lune line.


----------



## nikimenz

love this bag! what is it called?


----------



## saira1214

nikimenz said:


> love this bag! what is it called?



Tube tote.


----------



## peacebabe

saira1214 said:


> Hi there. Sorry, I am not good with non-Moto bags. Maybe someone else can chime in? Kinda looks like something from the lune line.



Thanks dear, lets see if anyone knows then


----------



## nikimenz

saira1214 said:


> Tube tote.



Thanks so much!


----------



## 4purse

Can anyone tell me what color this Premier Clutch is? Cassis maybe?

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## 4purse

..... One more time, trouble uploading pic. Says from 2012 on the white paper tag .


----------



## 4purse

One more pic. Premier clutch 2012, color Cassis maybe?


----------



## saira1214

4purse said:


> One more pic. Premier clutch 2012, color Cassis maybe?



Yes, that is Cassis.


----------



## 4purse

saira1214 said:


> Yes, that is Cassis.




Thanks so much


----------



## peacebabe

Hi Saira,

Can you help confirm if this is a 2005 Bordeaux or 2006 Grenat?
By the way, do you know if this model still in production?

Thanks !


----------



## peacebabe

Hi Saira,

Can you help to see if this is a 2005 Bordeaux or 2006 Grenat.
Is this model still in production?

Thanks


----------



## peacebabe

Hi Saira,

Can you help confirm if this is a 2005 Bordeaux or 2006 Grenat?
By the way, do you know if this model still in production?

Thanks !

(PS: Im so sorry to post again. The first 2 just can't load the photo)


----------



## peacebabe

Hi Saira,

Can you help confirm if this is a 2005 Bordeaux or 2006 Grenat?
By the way, do you know if this model still in production?

Thanks !

(PS: Im so sorry to post again. The first 3 just can't load the photo)


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> 
> 
> Can you help confirm if this is a 2005 Bordeaux or 2006 Grenat?
> 
> By the way, do you know if this model still in production?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> (PS: Im so sorry to post again. The first 3 just can't load the photo)




Grenat  the bowling as it was is no longer in production, but there is a new version that came out last season.


----------



## peacebabe

saira1214 said:


> Grenat  the bowling as it was is no longer in production, but there is a new version that came out last season.



Thanks dear. Do you happens to know it was only in production from when to when?


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Thanks dear. Do you happens to know it was only in production from when to when?



I think it was only in 06, but I'm an not 100% sure.


----------



## peacebabe

saira1214 said:


> I think it was only in 06, but I'm an not 100% sure.



ok, thanks again


----------



## MrsMega

Hello ladies!

Could you please help me identify my pre-loved baby?
It seems like a G12 RGH First in Anthracite. From what year do you think it is?
Here are some pictures, as well as the numbers on the back of the leather tag.
By the way, what does the 1669 means? I know the 1202 means Anthracite, but it seems like the 1669 appears on many bbags (mainly the work bbags) so I can't figure out what it means.

Thank you thank you!

img15.hostingpics.net/pics/359510sacamainencuirbalenciaga0.jpg

img15.hostingpics.net/pics/292529sacamainencuirbalenciaga1.jpg

img15.hostingpics.net/pics/915552IMG5525.jpg

img15.hostingpics.net/pics/244947sacamainencuirbalenciaga3.jpg


----------



## saira1214

MrsMega said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Could you please help me identify my pre-loved baby?
> It seems like a G12 RGH First in Anthracite. From what year do you think it is?
> Here are some pictures, as well as the numbers on the back of the leather tag.
> By the way, what does the 1669 means? I know the 1202 means Anthracite, but it seems like the 1669 appears on many bbags (mainly the work bbags) so I can't figure out what it means.
> 
> Thank you thank you!
> 
> img15.hostingpics.net/pics/359510sacamainencuirbalenciaga0.jpg
> 
> img15.hostingpics.net/pics/292529sacamainencuirbalenciaga1.jpg
> 
> img15.hostingpics.net/pics/915552IMG5525.jpg
> 
> img15.hostingpics.net/pics/244947sacamainencuirbalenciaga3.jpg



This is an Anthracite first from 2010 or 2011. Look for the LAMPO insignia on the bottom of the zipper, it is isn't there it is from 2010, if it is, then it is from 2011. There is dissension about the numbers on the back of the tag. As far as I am concerned it just tells you the style number. Some people think that it can also tell you the year and color, but I do not always find that to be consistent. Of course, Balenciaga states that there is absolutely nothing on the tag, front or back that tells you the style or color, so who knows.


----------



## MrsMega

saira1214 said:


> This is an Anthracite first from 2010 or 2011. Look for the LAMPO insignia on the bottom of the zipper, it is isn't there it is from 2010, if it is, then it is from 2011. There is dissension about the numbers on the back of the tag. As far as I am concerned it just tells you the style number. Some people think that it can also tell you the year and color, but I do not always find that to be consistent. Of course, Balenciaga states that there is absolutely nothing on the tag, front or back that tells you the style or color, so who knows.


Thank you so much Saira for all these informations!
I checked the bottom of the zipper and it has the lampo sign so my first is from 2011.


----------



## saira1214

MrsMega said:


> Thank you so much Saira for all these informations!
> I checked the bottom of the zipper and it has the lampo sign so my first is from 2011.



Enjoy.


----------



## peksy86

Hello 
I have just bought this bag (which arrived this morning)  can anyone be kind enough to identify it please?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311055271495?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649#_self

I think it is from 2006, it is made from deer skin, the model number is 163532. Dark brown leather raised brass hardware.

Thanks folks ^_^


----------



## luthienbabe

Hi ladies,

Could someone please help me identify the color of this bag? Is it Bleu Lavande, maybe?

Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Purple-Bale...039?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4adb322eff

Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

luthienbabe said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could someone please help me identify the color of this bag? Is it Bleu Lavande, maybe?
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Purple-Bale...039?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4adb322eff
> 
> Thanks!



It is.


----------



## peacebabe

peacebabe said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> Can you help in this listing. Did Balenciaga make this bag? If yes, what model & which year production? Appreciate your help
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321500602981?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi Saira,

I search around,i see names like "rollerball" or duffle bag. But still can't find from the reference library.... 

Anyway, can you identify what year color? I won this bag ! Appreciate


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> I search around,i see names like "rollerball" or duffle bag. But still can't find from the reference library....
> 
> Anyway, can you identify what year color? I won this bag ! Appreciate



Hi there. Like I said, I am really not familiar with this style and sometimes the colors of the moto line do not correspond to the colors of another line.  For example, the Papier line usually has different color schemes.  It looks like Grenat to me and could possibly be from 2006, but I really have no idea and it is just a guess. Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## peacebabe

saira1214 said:


> Hi there. Like I said, I am really not familiar with this style and sometimes the colors of the moto line do not correspond to the colors of another line.  For example, the Papier line usually has different color schemes.  It looks like Grenat to me and could possibly be from 2006, but I really have no idea and it is just a guess. Congrats on your new bag!



ok Saira, understood !
Sorry for asking again. Just excited about my new "toy" and would love to know her better 

Thanks again !


----------



## Balenlover

Hi!

I'm new to this forum. Just got a tip that it's a great place 

Could someone please tell me if this  Balenciaga hip bag is a replica or the real thing.


----------



## Sssy

Balenlover said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new to this forum. Just got a tip that it's a great place
> 
> Could someone please tell me if this  Balenciaga hip bag is a replica or the real thing.



Please post it in 'Authenticate This Balenciaga Thread' with pictures required


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Ladies I'm at it again!

So after some research I discovered this is a besace messanger (I think, not a "motocross day" like the seller is calling it). Seems these bags were made in the early 2000s (2002 and 2003) and mid 2000s (2006-7?) and possibly later? Anyway, the seller calls it "pistachio" but I thought pistachio wasn't this marbled looking (also that was a 2004 color)? Maybe it's light olive from 2006? Can anyone chime in?


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Ladies I'm at it again!
> 
> 
> 
> So after some research I discovered this is a besace messanger (I think, not a "motocross day" like the seller is calling it). Seems these bags were made in the early 2000s (2002 and 2003) and mid 2000s (2006-7?) and possibly later? Anyway, the seller calls it "pistachio" but I thought pistachio wasn't this marbled looking (also that was a 2004 color)? Maybe it's light olive from 2006? Can anyone chime in?




This is vert thyme.


----------



## Fashion1

Robyn Loraine said:


> Ladies I'm at it again!
> 
> So after some research I discovered this is a besace messanger (I think, not a "motocross day" like the seller is calling it). Seems these bags were made in the early 2000s (2002 and 2003) and mid 2000s (2006-7?) and possibly later? Anyway, the seller calls it "pistachio" but I thought pistachio wasn't this marbled looking (also that was a 2004 color)? Maybe it's light olive from 2006? Can anyone chime in?



Looks like a 2008 Giant HW Besace to me in Vert Thyme! I believe the 08 models came in 2 sizes - Besace and a larger Maxi Besace


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Fashion1 said:


> Looks like a 2008 Giant HW Besace to me in Vert Thyme! I believe the 08 models came in 2 sizes - Besace and a larger Maxi Besace



Oh wow I was way off! But I guess not as off as the seller who thinks this is pistachio!  Vert Thyme was a chevre leather, right? That's what a cursory search of old yoogiscloset ended listings tells me. Do you think the leather of this bag is the normal amount of saturation of the vert thyme color or is it faded (and thats why they think it's a different color)? Here's an up close pic. Thank you again for your fast response!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

saira1214 said:


> This is vert thyme.



Thank you! I didn't even think to look at the 2008 colorways.


----------



## Fashion1

Robyn Loraine said:


> Oh wow I was way off! But I guess not as off as the seller who thinks this is pistachio!  Vert Thyme was a chevre leather, right? That's what a cursory search of old yoogiscloset ended listings tells me. Do you think the leather of this bag is the normal amount of saturation of the vert thyme color or is it faded (and thats why they think it's a different color)? Here's an up close pic. Thank you again for your fast response!



I believe it is chevre. It does look faded to me, but not too bad. Most vert thyme leather I have seen looks like this, so nothing out of the ordinary. Yoogis probably just went with whatever the seller told them. Pretty color!


----------



## sweetpotato123

Hi all, please help me to identify the color and year of these 2 day bags... I think the left one is truffle. I also wonder why the leather looks so different. Just recently bought from ebay.


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Oh wow I was way off! But I guess not as off as the seller who thinks this is pistachio!  Vert Thyme was a chevre leather, right? That's what a cursory search of old yoogiscloset ended listings tells me. Do you think the leather of this bag is the normal amount of saturation of the vert thyme color or is it faded (and thats why they think it's a different color)? Here's an up close pic. Thank you again for your fast response!




I don't think it has faded. The marbeling on the bag makes it appear faded.


----------



## saira1214

sweetpotato123 said:


> Hi all, please help me to identify the color and year of these 2 day bags... I think the left one is truffle. I also wonder why the leather looks so different. Just recently bought from ebay.




Can you post full pictures of the bags you want identified? Also the backs of the mirrors? Different years have different characteristics for leather so it would not he uncommon to look different.


----------



## legallyblonde83

Anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

saira1214 said:


> I don't think it has faded. The marbeling on the bag makes it appear faded.



Thanks saira! I know it's tough to tell from the photos, since this seller likes to use a lot of lights in their photo shoots, but do you think that this bag has good VT leather? I've heard VT leathers vary.


----------



## sweetpotato123

Hi Saira, thank u for yr reply . Here is the pic of the full bag and the back of the mirror. I just notice why 1 of the mirror have a pocket @_@


----------



## Robyn Loraine

What color is this bag? Truffle? TIA


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Thanks saira! I know it's tough to tell from the photos, since this seller likes to use a lot of lights in their photo shoots, but do you think that this bag has good VT leather? I've heard VT leathers vary.



I think it has nice leather. Maybe a bit dry, but that may be lighting.


----------



## saira1214

sweetpotato123 said:


> Hi Saira, thank u for yr reply . Here is the pic of the full bag and the back of the mirror. I just notice why 1 of the mirror have a pocket @_@



These are a little hard for some reason. It may be that they are in too bright of light which is throwing off the color. Do you have any photos where they are in indirect light? The one on the left initially looked like 07 Anthracite to me, but you are saying that it looks like Truffle? Is it more brown then? The one on the right seems to be 10 Castagna.


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> What color is this bag? Truffle? TIA



2008 Saddle Hobo


----------



## Greengoddess8

Hi Saira!  Hope all is well. Would you please look at these pictures. Does this look like faded Carmel 05?
Thanks as always!


----------



## Greengoddess8

And, the back


----------



## saira1214

Greengoddess8 said:


> And, the back



Yes.


----------



## Sssy

Robyn Loraine said:


> What color is this bag? Truffle? TIA





saira1214 said:


> 2008 Saddle Hobo



Hi Ladies, this bag is fake! Robyn- I think it will be good idea to post link to listing, not just picture. This bag is flouting around at ebay and malleries


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> Hi Ladies, this bag is fake! Robyn- I think it will be good idea to post link to listing, not just picture. This bag is flouting around at ebay and malleries



Thank you! No wonder I had such a hard time ID'ing it. It doesn't quite look like Saddle, but more like Automne and that style didn't exist in 09. Saddle is close enough to 09 Automne, but something was weird.

I do have to put a disclaimer out there that I can only identify genuine bags. If there is any doubt regarding the bag, the appropriate thread is the authenticate thread. Although I may catch a few, that is not the intended purpose of this thread. Thanks, Sssy!


----------



## Greengoddess8

saira1214 said:


> Yes.



Thanks, Saira!


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> Thank you! No wonder I had such a hard time ID'ing it. It doesn't quite look like Saddle, but more like Automne and that style didn't exist in 09. Saddle is close enough to 09 Automne, but something was weird.
> 
> I do have to put a disclaimer out there that I can only identify genuine bags. If there is any doubt regarding the bag, the appropriate thread is the authenticate thread. Although I may catch a few, that is not the intended purpose of this thread. Thanks, Sssy!



Your 'job' is extra hard- you have to find out the colour and authenticity. It is almost impossible from just one picture. If you saw the listing you would catch it. 
Good you didn't kick me for spying on your thread  I was a little bit afraid I'm too intrusive


----------



## peacebabe

Hi Saira,

Can you kindly advise what color is this Purse. The tag reads "2006 3"

Also the Step. I don't have tag for Step

Thanks !


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> Your 'job' is extra hard- you have to find out the colour and authenticity. It is almost impossible from just one picture. If you saw the listing you would catch it.
> Good you didn't kick me for spying on your thread  I was a little bit afraid I'm too intrusive



Not at all! This thread is for everyone to help   I just happen to check-in more often because a few of the older IDers have gone. I appreciate the help!


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> Can you kindly advise what color is this Purse. The tag reads "2006 3"
> 
> Also the Step. I don't have tag for Step
> 
> Thanks !



The purse is truffle and the step is 2008 sky blue based on the mirror. It looks like is has yellowed.


----------



## peacebabe

saira1214 said:


> The purse is truffle and the step is 2008 sky blue based on the mirror. It looks like is has yellowed.



Hi Saira, 

I actually thought it is 2008 Sky Blue too... But however, the mirror has a pocket at the back, meaning it can't be 2008 as since 2008, all mirror has no more pocket at back. Or am i wrong about the pocket ??


----------



## peacebabe

peacebabe said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> I actually thought it is 2008 Sky Blue too... But however, the mirror has a pocket at the back, meaning it can't be 2008 as since 2008, all mirror has no more pocket at back. Or am i wrong about the pocket ??



Sorry Saira,

You could be right.... I just check, S/S 2008 still has pocket at back of mirror. 

So it's Sky Blue then..... Yes, color faded


----------



## sweetpotato123

saira1214 said:


> These are a little hard for some reason. It may be that they are in too bright of light which is throwing off the color. Do you have any photos where they are in indirect light? The one on the left initially looked like 07 Anthracite to me, but you are saying that it looks like Truffle? Is it more brown then? The one on the right seems to be 10 Castagna.


The seller said the left one is truffle. It looks more brown on the picture in the listing. But when I receive it, in my living room with sunlight it looks more gray than brown so I'm in doubt. But I believe the seller sending me the same bag, bcoz the vein looks the same as the ebay pic.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/nav=item.view&id=201146606239&alt=web


----------



## sweetpotato123

sweetpotato123 said:


> The seller said the left one is truffle. It looks more brown on the picture in the listing. But when I receive it, in my living room with sunlight it looks more gray than brown so I'm in doubt. But I believe the seller sending me the same bag, bcoz the vein looks the same as the ebay pic.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/nav=item.view&id=201146606239&alt=web


Sorry Saira, seems the ebay link is no longer valid. Attached is the picture in the listing.


----------



## saira1214

sweetpotato123 said:


> Sorry Saira, seems the ebay link is no longer valid. Attached is the picture in the listing.



All of the details are consistent with it being truffle. It just must really be dry and a little faded.


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Sorry Saira,
> 
> You could be right.... I just check, S/S 2008 still has pocket at back of mirror.
> 
> So it's Sky Blue then..... Yes, color faded



The pocket did stop in 2008 but it was done in F/W. Hope that helps!


----------



## saira1214

legallyblonde83 said:


> Anyone know the name of this bag?



Sorry, I am not familiar with this style.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Sssy said:


> Hi Ladies, this bag is fake! Robyn- I think it will be good idea to post link to listing, not just picture. This bag is flouting around at ebay and malleries



I thought the leather looked odd! I found the bag on Malleries. http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...der-hobo-bag-purse-italy-i-169114-s-2723.html

So much for their authentic guarantee.  Thanks for pointing it out Sssy!


----------



## sweetpotato123

saira1214 said:


> All of the details are consistent with it being truffle. It just must really be dry and a little faded.


Thank u Saira , yes i think it is dry, i will put on apple leather conditioner.


----------



## peacebabe

saira1214 said:


> The pocket did stop in 2008 but it was done in F/W. Hope that helps!



Yes Saira!

Just realised that. Sorry for the confusion. 
My bad! My bad !


----------



## namie

I bought this bag today but I can't find the colour name. Can anyone advise?


----------



## Mendezhm

Hi! I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right place. I'm usually in the LV section. I'm newly obsessed with getting a bal city. I have my eye on a pre-loved 2010. I've done a ton of research on this forum (thanks to you guys) but can't seem to tell whether the leather from a
S/S 2010 was desirable. Thanks in advance!


----------



## saira1214

Mendezhm said:


> Hi! I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right place. I'm usually in the LV section. I'm newly obsessed with getting a bal city. I have my eye on a pre-loved 2010. I've done a ton of research on this forum (thanks to you guys) but can't seem to tell whether the leather from a
> S/S 2010 was desirable. Thanks in advance!



Hi, this thread is for identifying colors, styles, and years of bags. This topic is generally discussed in the main Bal forum.  Leather preference is very subjective and some years may be more coveted than others, but again that is a personal preference. I personally liked 2010 leather. I thought the leather distressing, thickness and saturation was good. Some people like smooth leather, some like wrinkled, marbled, etc. If you search in the main forum, you will find a lot of good threads. Hope that helps!


----------



## Mendezhm

saira1214 said:


> Hi, this thread is for identifying colors, styles, and years of bags. This topic is generally discussed in the main Bal forum.  Leather preference is very subjective and some years may be more coveted than others, but again that is a personal preference. I personally liked 2010 leather. I thought the leather distressing, thickness and saturation was good. Some people like smooth leather, some like wrinkled, marbled, etc. If you search in the main forum, you will find a lot of good threads. Hope that helps!



Thanks so much for your response! It was VERY helpful. I will definitely so some more research in the main forum, but it's great to hear you personally liked the 2010 leather. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> Not at all! This thread is for everyone to help   I just happen to check-in more often because a few of the older IDers have gone. I appreciate the help!



Hi Saira I need your help 
2012 Glycine Continental Wallet Hamilton Collection- I believe it was made of thicker goatskin, but I found this thread saying it was calfskin 
TIA


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Probably bleu indigo, but if you post in the identify thread you can get a more certain answer.


----------



## tinkerbag

From the first pic it looks like my blue lavande.


----------



## riiche

I was thinking Jacynthe.


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> Hi Saira I need your help
> 2012 Glycine Continental Wallet Hamilton Collection- I believe it was made of thicker goatskin, but I found this thread saying it was calfskin
> TIA



CeeJay knows a lot more about this particular collection than I do. I know that the tags list them as Chevre leather, but it isn't the leather that we know as Chevre. I have heard it referred to as calfskin as well. Let me do a little more research...


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> CeeJay knows a lot more about this particular collection than I do. I know that the tags list them as Chevre leather, but it isn't the leather that we know as Chevre. I have heard it referred to as calfskin as well. Let me do a little more research...



Thank you  From my research I couldn't figured out if it is calfskin or not. I always thought Hamilton leather is a thick goatskin not calfskin ( to be honest it reminds me of regular cow leather) I would be grateful for more info


----------



## Livia1

Please post questions regarding identifying colour etc. in this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html


----------



## Livia1

Sssy said:


> Hi Saira I need your help
> 2012 Glycine Continental Wallet Hamilton Collection- I believe it was made of thicker goatskin, but I found this thread saying it was calfskin
> TIA




I have a Hamilton City. It is, and feels like, goatskin


----------



## Sssy

Livia1 said:


> I have a Hamilton City. It is, and feels like, goatskin



Thank you Livia  I saw in mentioned link that someone said it is Hamilton but Calfskin. I'm talking about Continental Wallet


----------



## Livia1

Sssy said:


> Thank you Livia  I saw in mentioned link that someone said it is Hamilton but Calfskin. I'm talking about Continental Wallet



Sorry, I must have misunderstood.
You mean, you think there might be two kinds of Hamilton leather and that the one for the Wallet is calfskin?

I think the thread starter in that thread just got it wrong?

All Hamilton was goatskin as far as I know.


----------



## Sssy

Livia1 said:


> Sorry, I must have misunderstood.
> You mean, you think there might be two kinds of Hamilton leather and that the one for the Wallet is calfskin?
> 
> I think the thread starter in that thread just got it wrong?
> 
> All Hamilton was goatskin as far as I know.



Thank you this is what I wanted to know  
I thought that it was just Thread Starter mistake but when I did small research I found out that many sellers call this wallet Hamilton Continental made of calfskin.  
Logically all Hamilton Collection should be made of the same leather- goatskin.


----------



## Livia1

Sssy said:


> Thank you this is what I wanted to know
> I thought that it was just Thread Starter mistake but when I did small research I found out that many sellers call this wallet Hamilton Continental made of calfskin.
> Logically all Hamilton Collection should be made of the same leather- goatskin.




Logically yes, because Hamilton was what Bal called this, goat, leather for the '12 and '13 Holiday Collection. It also looks like Hamilton/goat on those wallets imo.
Also, there are still many members who doesn't realise that Hamilton is goat, so there is that


----------



## Sssy

Livia1 said:


> Logically yes, because Hamilton was what Bal called this, goat, leather for the '12 and '13 Holiday Collection. It also looks like Hamilton/goat on those wallets imo.
> Also, there are still many members who doesn't realise that Hamilton is goat, so there is that



Thank you  The leather looks so different from old chevre or current lambskin. It is much thicker ( which is good for wallet as it will be more durable) and slightly grainy. Doesn't have this velvety touch like old chevre  Just different


----------



## Livia1

Sssy said:


> Thank you  The leather looks so different from old chevre or current lambskin. It is much thicker ( which is good for wallet as it will be more durable) and slightly grainy. Doesn't have this velvety touch like old chevre  Just different




Hamilton is quite different to the old chevre leather, absolutely. 
The old chevre was soft and quite thin (for goatskin).
Hamilton is thick and grainy though still soft ... perfect for an everyday bag


----------



## Sssy

Livia1 said:


> Hamilton is quite different to the old chevre leather, absolutely.
> The old chevre was soft and quite thin (for goatskin).
> Hamilton is thick and grainy though still soft ... perfect for an everyday bag



 it looks like the Hamilton leather can take much more than old chevre or lambskin


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Can anyone identify the year of this black pt? Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Can anyone identify the year of this black pt? Thanks!



It's hard to ID black without the year cards. I can only narrow it to between 2008-2010.


----------



## temmi

Hi. Could someone pls tell me which beige color this is on the Neiman site, and I'd appreciate any real life pics if any. Thanks.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenci...ements%3D&eItemId=prod170610088&cmCat=search#


----------



## saira1214

temmi said:


> Hi. Could someone pls tell me which beige color this is on the Neiman site, and I'd appreciate any real life pics if any. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenci...ements%3D&eItemId=prod170610088&cmCat=search#



This is beige nougatine.  I do not have any photos, but if you search in the main forum, you will see photos that ladies have posted of reveals, etc. Hope that helps!


----------



## temmi

saira1214 said:


> This is beige nougatine.  I do not have any photos, but if you search in the main forum, you will see photos that ladies have posted of reveals, etc. Hope that helps!



Thanks


----------



## Robyn Loraine

saira1214 said:


> It's hard to ID black without the year cards. I can only narrow it to between 2008-2010.



Thank you! I figured it was probably Agneau. However the leather is squishy and silky and just so lovely. 

I was also curious, do part times only have feet if made before 2008? There's this pt I'm looking at that the seller says is the old school magenta but it has no feet. Could you tell me what year it's actually from then (and color is actually is)? Here's some photos. Thanks!


----------



## sweetpotato123

Does anyone know what color, year and leather of this bal city?


----------



## asherzoby

hi! what style are these two bags? for the blue one, i've been told its lavender blue? 
Many thanks for your time! 
much appreciate and happy friday!


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Thank you! I figured it was probably Agneau. However the leather is squishy and silky and just so lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> I was also curious, do part times only have feet if made before 2008? There's this pt I'm looking at that the seller says is the old school magenta but it has no feet. Could you tell me what year it's actually from then (and color is actually is)? Here's some photos. Thanks!




The feet stopped in f/w 2008. This is 2008 Amethyst.


----------



## saira1214

asherzoby said:


> hi! what style are these two bags? for the blue one, i've been told its lavender blue?
> 
> Many thanks for your time!
> 
> much appreciate and happy friday!




Both styles are work. The blue is not blue lavande but mauve. The lighter one looks like gris ciment.


----------



## saira1214

sweetpotato123 said:


> Does anyone know what color, year and leather of this bal city?




From just this one picture, it looks like  the bois de rose pink from the metallic stardust line exclusive to Nieman Marcus in 2010.


----------



## peacebabe

Hi Saira,

I LOVE your yellow Twiggy !!!


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> I LOVE your yellow Twiggy !!!


Thank you!


----------



## sweetpotato123

saira1214 said:


> From just this one picture, it looks like  the bois de rose pink from the metallic stardust line exclusive to Nieman Marcus in 2010.


Thank u saira


----------



## sweetpotato123

Anyone know the color of this coin pouch?


----------



## Greengoddess8

peacebabe said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> I LOVE your yellow Twiggy !!!





saira1214 said:


> Thank you!



Did I miss something  a reveal perhaps!


----------



## peacebabe

Greengoddess8 said:


> Did I miss something  a reveal perhaps!



Hi dear,

We are talking about Saira's "baby" ..... lol ........ i'll leave it to Saira if she wants to reveal. 

And i didn't forget, i still "owe" you my Purse  ...... I still have not received it


----------



## Greengoddess8

peacebabe said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> We are talking about Saira's "baby" ..... lol ........ i'll leave it to Saira if she wants to reveal.
> 
> And i didn't forget, i still "owe" you my Purse  ...... I still have not received it



Hi peacebabe

I hope you receive it soon and love it!  Can't wait for your reveal


----------



## Catash

http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...A&qid=1410123853&sindex=5&ref=qd_women_sr_1_5

This Town is listed as "Papyrus First". Since it is mRGGH, is it really Papyrus? Could this be Gris Poivre?


----------



## saira1214

sweetpotato123 said:


> Anyone know the color of this coin pouch?



 I can't tell from this picture. Do you have others? It looks like it is pretty dirty too.


----------



## saira1214

Catash said:


> http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...A&qid=1410123853&sindex=5&ref=qd_women_sr_1_5
> 
> This Town is listed as "Papyrus First". Since it is mRGGH, is it really Papyrus? Could this be Gris Poivre?



The link isn't working. However, it could be papyrus because firsts have always have mRGGH. They didn't come with the G21.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

The seller states this city is truffle, but I didn't think truffle had this many red tones to it? What do you think?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

More photos, sorry they didn't attach to my previous message.


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> The seller states this city is truffle, but I didn't think truffle had this many red tones to it? What do you think?



It looks like 07 Mogano.


----------



## saira1214

Catash said:


> http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...A&qid=1410123853&sindex=5&ref=qd_women_sr_1_5
> 
> This Town is listed as "Papyrus First". Since it is mRGGH, is it really Papyrus? Could this be Gris Poivre?





saira1214 said:


> The link isn't working. However, it could be papyrus because firsts have always have mRGGH. They didn't come with the G21.



Just re-read that it is a town. Same with the town, it did not come with G21, just mRGGH or mGSH or mGGH.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

saira1214 said:


> It looks like 07 Mogano.



Thank you Saira! That was my suspicion. 

Could you also look at this city and day bag? I think the city is either mogano as well or 08 charbon. And I'm _hoping_ the day is black cherry!


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Thank you Saira! That was my suspicion.
> 
> Could you also look at this city and day bag? I think the city is either mogano as well or 08 charbon. And I'm _hoping_ the day is black cherry!



The lighting is off in both pictures so I can't be sure. The brown bag looks like it could be 07 truffle and the day looks like poupre. Do you have any other photos in indirect sunlight/natural light?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

saira1214 said:


> The lighting is off in both pictures so I can't be sure. The brown bag looks like it could be 07 truffle and the day looks like poupre. Do you have any other photos in indirect sunlight/natural light?



Here are some more photos. The seller of the day said all her photos are taken in daylight but I also asked her for more (also uploaded a photo of the serial #, I don't know if those mean anything for identifying years). Here's some corner photos for the city that the seller sent me, a little more close up of the leather. Thanks Saira!


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Here are some more photos. The seller of the day said all her photos are taken in daylight but I also asked her for more (also uploaded a photo of the serial #, I don't know if those mean anything for identifying years). Here's some corner photos for the city that the seller sent me, a little more close up of the leather. Thanks Saira!



Ok, these are a bit better. The brown is 08 charbon and I still think the red is 09 poupre, albeit a faded poupre.  Black cherry is a lot darker in my estimation, however, this could have faded significantly from black cherry. I can't really tell since it faded, but it does look like poupre to me. Hope that helps!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

saira1214 said:


> Ok, these are a bit better. The brown is 08 charbon and I still think the red is 09 poupre, albeit a faded poupre.  Black cherry is a lot darker in my estimation, however, this could have faded significantly from black cherry. I can't really tell since it faded, but it does look like poupre to me. Hope that helps!



Thank you saira! I thought it was charbon. Does black cherry fade like that? Would this bag be an example of a non faded black cherry? http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=131286379500


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Thank you saira! I thought it was charbon. Does black cherry fade like that? Would this bag be an example of a non faded black cherry? http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=131286379500



I don't think I have heard of  black cherry fading. The bag you linked is 05 bordeaux. Here is an example of black cherry. http://momsgotabrandnewbag.blogspot.com/2011/04/mommys-new-bags.html (not my blog). It is more similar to 06 grenat and 2010 sanguine.


----------



## luthienbabe

Hi ladies!

Could someone please identify this day bag?

link:
http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/53317821/Balenciaga+day+regular+hardware

sorry for the small photos. i've added the card as well..

thanks!!


----------



## saira1214

luthienbabe said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Could someone please identify this day bag?
> 
> link:
> http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/53317821/Balenciaga+day+regular+hardware
> 
> sorry for the small photos. i've added the card as well..
> 
> thanks!!



I'm not sure what you are asking for. Are you asking for the year? The description says that it is a black day and the card indicates that it would be from 2010, but the pictures depict a blue bag. I would need better photos to be sure.


----------



## larnette

Can someone help me with the actual color of this bag?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenci...d%3D194698&eItemId=prod168960395&cmCat=search


----------



## saira1214

larnette said:


> Can someone help me with the actual color of this bag?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenci...d%3D194698&eItemId=prod168960395&cmCat=search



Cigar Fonce


----------



## larnette

saira1214 said:


> Cigar Fonce



Thanks!


----------



## Tamiirahh

I can't seem to figure it out. Its from 2012 so I am thinking Dark Night, Bluette, or Bleu Cobalt? Please help! Side question, do you think a Town bag will look a tad bit too big on a 5'1" girl?


----------



## luthienbabe

saira1214 said:


> I'm not sure what you are asking for. Are you asking for the year? The description says that it is a black day and the card indicates that it would be from 2010, but the pictures depict a blue bag. I would need better photos to be sure.


yes, i'm aiming for the color since i'm also a bit confused with the color. will ask seller for more pictures, thanks!


----------



## ltbag

It looks like 2012 cobalt to me.


----------



## Livia1

You can post questions about identifying colour etc. in this thread: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-397784.html


----------



## saira1214

larnette said:


> Thanks!




On second thought, I think it is charbon.


----------



## peksy86

peksy86 said:


> Hello
> I have just bought this bag (which arrived this morning)  can anyone be kind enough to identify it please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311055271495?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649#_self
> 
> I think it is from 2006, it is made from deer skin, the model number is 163532. Dark brown leather raised brass hardware.
> 
> Thanks folks ^_^



Bumpity bump


----------



## northerndancer

The town is not a big bag and would be perfect for a 5'1" girl.


----------



## Catash

Tamiirahh said:


> I can't seem to figure it out. Its from 2012 so I am thinking Dark Night, Bluette, or Bleu Cobalt? Please help! Side question, do you think a Town bag will look a tad bit too big on a 5'1" girl?
> View attachment 2747254
> View attachment 2747255



The bag is a perfect size but the shoulder strap might be too long. The newer Town has a shorter strap. You may want to check it out.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

saira1214 said:


> I don't think I have heard of  black cherry fading. The bag you linked is 05 bordeaux. Here is an example of black cherry. http://momsgotabrandnewbag.blogspot.com/2011/04/mommys-new-bags.html (not my blog). It is more similar to 06 grenat and 2010 sanguine.



Thanks saira! So would this
bag be black cherry?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

saira1214 said:


> I don't think I have heard of  black cherry fading. The bag you linked is 05 bordeaux. Here is an example of black cherry. http://momsgotabrandnewbag.blogspot.com/2011/04/mommys-new-bags.html (not my blog). It is more similar to 06 grenat and 2010 sanguine.


Please ignore my previous post, I realized that other bag is probably a brown shade, not black cherry. I just got confused by the sellers description and the pictures on my cell phone screen!


----------



## lshcat

Is there a way to determine color from the Bal tags? (is this Gris Tarmac? Is that a color code, 3260?) Thanks!


----------



## Jubes

Hi! Can someone please help me identify the bag Lauren Conrad is wearing?  I think it's a town?  I can't tell what kind of hardware.  I love it!


----------



## clising

okay everyone, need your help! been obsessed since purseblog posted this on their instagram page. went to the Bal store and was told they were all sold out and waiting for new shipment... of course i'm on the list now!

the guy told me the name of the bag after showing him the pic but i can't remember now, and i can't seem to find it online anywhere. someone's gotta know!


----------



## saira1214

lshcat said:


> Is there a way to determine color from the Bal tags? (is this Gris Tarmac? Is that a color code, 3260?) Thanks!



I  can't see the whole bag, but it looks like Gris Tarmac.  The white card indicates taht it is from 2012 and that it is from f/w because of the 3.


----------



## saira1214

Jubes said:


> Hi! Can someone please help me identify the bag Lauren Conrad is wearing?  I think it's a town?  I can't tell what kind of hardware.  I love it!



If I remember correctly Lauren has the town with rose gold hardware.


----------



## saira1214

clising said:


> okay everyone, need your help! been obsessed since purseblog posted this on their instagram page. went to the Bal store and was told they were all sold out and waiting for new shipment... of course i'm on the list now!
> 
> the guy told me the name of the bag after showing him the pic but i can't remember now, and i can't seem to find it online anywhere. someone's gotta know!



Check out this thread. It is the mini city if Veau leather. http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/new-limited-edition-grey-with-gold-hw-bag-877093.html


----------



## Robyn Loraine

what color do you think this first is?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Also this city if anyone could chime in. Thanks!


----------



## Sssy

Robyn Loraine said:


> what color do you think this first is?



I don't believe this bag is authentic


----------



## Livia1

Robyn Loraine said:


> what color do you think this first is?



It's fake


----------



## Livia1

Sssy said:


> I don't believe this bag is authentic



Sorry, I didn't see your post but I agree


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Also this city if anyone could chime in. Thanks!




Black


----------



## Sssy

Livia1 said:


> Sorry, I didn't see your post but I agree


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Also this city if anyone could chime in. Thanks!





saira1214 said:


> Black



It looks like it has a tinge of green which makes me think it is 07, which I love btw.


----------



## RightasRain

Can someone please tell me what color this bag is? Thank you so much!


----------



## RightasRain

Here's a close up...


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Sssy said:


> I don't believe this bag is authentic



Thank you! You just saved me from buying this fake!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Could you tell me your opinion this work? I thought maybe grenadine? Thanks!


----------



## LolaLemon

Hi! Can you tell me I what colour this is as seller states it's both blue and dark violet!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351155184373?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## Livia1

LolaLemon said:


> Hi! Can you tell me I what colour this is as seller states it's both blue and dark violet!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351155184373?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks!


 
Looks like Bleu Lavande.


----------



## LolaLemon

Thanks I was hoping it was dark violet &#128559;


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Could you tell me your opinion this work? I thought maybe grenadine? Thanks!




I would say sorbet


----------



## saira1214

RightasRain said:


> Can someone please tell me what color this bag is? Thank you so much!




Rose blush or rose azalea


----------



## Sssy

Robyn Loraine said:


> Thank you! You just saved me from buying this fake!



You are welcome  You were lucky that I visited this thread


----------



## LolaLemon

http://www.jemznjewels.com/item/balenciaga-giant-silver-hardware-day-bag/ello. 


What colour is this please?


----------



## Livia1

LolaLemon said:


> http://www.jemznjewels.com/item/balenciaga-giant-silver-hardware-day-bag/ello.
> 
> 
> What colour is this please?



That looks like '08 Sapphire


----------



## LolaLemon

Livia1 said:


> That looks like '08 Sapphire



Thank you Livia1


----------



## saira1214

LolaLemon said:


> http://www.jemznjewels.com/item/balenciaga-giant-silver-hardware-day-bag/ello.
> 
> 
> What colour is this please?



Looks like it has faded a bit so keep that in mind.


----------



## LolaLemon

saira1214 said:


> Looks like it has faded a bit so keep that in mind.



Oh really? I thought it looked really vibrant &#128559; Thanks for the heads up. I'll probably pass. Alas. A beautiful bag &#9786;


----------



## saira1214

LolaLemon said:


> Oh really? I thought it looked really vibrant &#128559; Thanks for the heads up. I'll probably pass. Alas. A beautiful bag &#9786;



If you look at the color of the bag vs. the mirror, you will see some color loss. Gorgeous color either way though. Go with your gut.


----------



## LolaLemon

saira1214 said:


> If you look at the color of the bag vs. the mirror, you will see some color loss. Gorgeous color either way though. Go with your gut.



Thank you. I see what you mean,  quite a difference. I've since found out that Bal did indeed make the Day in UV so I'm going to hold out for that one! Fingers crossed!


----------



## RightasRain

I'm not sure how to delete a post from my phone! Sorry!


----------



## RightasRain

saira1214 said:


> Rose blush or rose azalea



Thank you! It looks like Rose Azalee the most!


----------



## LolaLemon

Hi all

Please can you tell me which purple this is?

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-balenciage-large-handbag-1132996.shtml


----------



## saira1214

LolaLemon said:


> Hi all
> 
> Please can you tell me which purple this is?
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-balenciage-large-handbag-1132996.shtml




09 raisin


----------



## infinityshop

Hi all inam new in this forum and bought my first balen giant hardware. Can anyone please authenticate this so i can have peace of mind that what i bought is authentic tks


----------



## saira1214

infinityshop said:


> Hi all inam new in this forum and bought my first balen giant hardware. Can anyone please authenticate this so i can have peace of mind that what i bought is authentic tks




This thread is for identifying already authentic bals. Try the authenticate this balenciaga thread. I'm no expert, but you bought a fake. Sorry.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

saira1214 said:


> I would say sorbet



Thank you so much saira! What do you make of these city bags?


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Thank you so much saira! What do you make of these city bags?




2005 sky blue? And 2005 olive. If you pass on the olive, please let me know.


----------



## peacebabe

Hi Saira,

Need your help to look at this Pompon. Listing stated black. But looking at the leather tag, i was thinking could it be Anthracite? And will you be able to tell the year?

Thanks so much 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...i9nXqO4sS3nYzJcHE7YXE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> 
> 
> Need your help to look at this Pompon. Listing stated black. But looking at the leather tag, i was thinking could it be Anthracite? And will you be able to tell the year?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...i9nXqO4sS3nYzJcHE7YXE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




It's black from 08 or 09.&#128522;


----------



## peacebabe

saira1214 said:


> It's black from 08 or 09.&#128522;



Thanks dear. Black is a common color out every year. It's so amazing you still can identify the year !!! Salute to you !


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Thanks dear. Black is a common color out every year. It's so amazing you still can identify the year !!! Salute to you !




Thank you. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Robyn Loraine

saira1214 said:


> 2005 sky blue? And 2005 olive. If you pass on the olive, please let me know.



Sky blue has all those fading problems though right? I don't think that olive would really work with my style, so it's over on therealreal if you want to snatch it up!


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Sky blue has all those fading problems though right? I don't think that olive would really work with my style, so it's over on therealreal if you want to snatch it up!




Yes, sky blue does have fading issues. I'm not sure if that is sky blue though. Just a guess. Maybe you can get the tag? Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

saira1214 said:


> Yes, sky blue does have fading issues. I'm not sure if that is sky blue though. Just a guess. Maybe you can get the tag? Thanks for the tip!



No problem Saira! You do so much for all of us here on the forum. 

I was also wondering about this bag-seller believes it is amethyst but I noticed it has a pocket on the mirror, doesn't that mean it would one of the earlier magentas? Thanks for all you do!


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> No problem Saira! You do so much for all of us here on the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> I was also wondering about this bag-seller believes it is amethyst but I noticed it has a pocket on the mirror, doesn't that mean it would one of the earlier magentas? Thanks for all you do!




It's probably 05 magenta which is really close to 08 amethyst.


----------



## luthienbabe

hi,

can anyone tell me the exact color of this bag? description says it's dark green... is this really chevre? i thought it was discontinued after 2010? thanks!


----------



## luthienbabe

And this one also please...does anyone know the color of this bag? is it outremer or bluette?


----------



## peacebabe

luthienbabe said:


> hi,
> 
> can anyone tell me the exact color of this bag? description says it's dark green... is this really chevre? i thought it was discontinued after 2010? thanks!



Hi dear,

Im not an expert like Saira. But according to the tag, this is Agneau leather, color should be Ardoise. 

Correct me if im wrong Saira


----------



## saira1214

luthienbabe said:


> hi,
> 
> can anyone tell me the exact color of this bag? description says it's dark green... is this really chevre? i thought it was discontinued after 2010? thanks!





peacebabe said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> Im not an expert like Saira. But according to the tag, this is Agneau leather, color should be Ardoise.
> 
> Correct me if im wrong Saira



Hi there! Peacebabe, you are close. I do not think these are the most accurate pictures, but this bag is 2011 Vert Menthe.


----------



## saira1214

luthienbabe said:


> And this one also please...does anyone know the color of this bag? is it outremer or bluette?



I think I would need better pictures of this bag because in the first two pictures it looks like outremer, but the third, it looks like Blue Lavande. I think it is Blue Lavande. Can you get close up of the white tag that appears in the first picture?


----------



## luthienbabe

saira1214 said:


> Hi there! Peacebabe, you are close. I do not think these are the most accurate pictures, but this bag is 2011 Vert Menthe.



Thanks Peacebabe and Saira! I thought it was grey at first before reading the description that it was dark green


----------



## luthienbabe

saira1214 said:


> I think I would need better pictures of this bag because in the first two pictures it looks like outremer, but the third, it looks like Blue Lavande. I think it is Blue Lavande. Can you get close up of the white tag that appears in the first picture?



Will do, Saira  I'll request more pictures of the bag and the card from the seller. Thanks!


----------



## peacebabe

saira1214 said:


> Hi there! Peacebabe, you are close. I do not think these are the most accurate pictures, but this bag is 2011 Vert Menthe.



Saira, the info i gave are already stated on the tag ..... u are still the BEST  :worthy:

Sorry if i caused any confusion. Just thought of "trying my luck"


----------



## peacebabe

luthienbabe said:


> Thanks Peacebabe and Saira! I thought it was grey at first before reading the description that it was dark green



Hi dear,

I got the color wrong .... sorry for any confusion caused.


----------



## luthienbabe

peacebabe said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> I got the color wrong .... sorry for any confusion caused.



No worries, I appreciate you trying to help


----------



## peacebabe

Hi Saira,

Can you advise which year production & color is this Pompon?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Saira, any idea which gray this is?


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> Can you advise which year production & color is this Pompon?



This is 2011 Ardoise.


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Saira, any idea which gray this is?



Anthra maybe 2008 or 2009? Could also be 2009 Tempete in low light, but I don't see any blue.


----------



## peacebabe

saira1214 said:


> This is 2011 Ardoise.



Thanks Saira


----------



## Robyn Loraine

saira1214 said:


> Anthra maybe 2008 or 2009? Could also be 2009 Tempete in low light, but I don't see any blue.



Thanks Saira! Could you also chime in on which magenta this is?


----------



## saira1214

robyn loraine said:


> thanks saira! Could you also chime in on which magenta this is?



2007.


----------



## Greengoddess8

:urock:Hi Saira!  Could you tell me which brown this bag is and which year) thanks)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...GnD6TvmLuCeCQSSvpq5Sw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:


> 2007.




This one is giving me a little trouble. I think it is 05 Chocolate.


----------



## Greengoddess8

saira1214 said:


> This one is giving me a little trouble. I think it is 05 Chocolate.



Was the 05 chocolate for me Saira?


----------



## rainneday

Greengoddess8 said:


> :urock:Hi Saira!  Could you tell me which brown this bag is and which year) thanks)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...GnD6TvmLuCeCQSSvpq5Sw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





saira1214 said:


> This one is giving me a little trouble. I think it is 05 Chocolate.



This looks almost identical to my Chocolate First, especially in the area around the rivets. I can take a pic tomorrow in the daylight if you want.


----------



## Greengoddess8

rainneday said:


> This looks almost identical to my Chocolate First, especially in the area around the rivets. I can take a pic tomorrow in the daylight if you want.



Thanks for your input Rainne. I appreciate it


----------



## pinkbunny2

hi everyone!

being a newbie, i hope i'm doing this right.

i would like to know the year and type of leather of the black classic first i saw on ebay. i don't think seller has the cards anymore and she's not sure what type of leather it is. i hope someone can help me with this. thanks!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...870?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23418287e6


----------



## baggilou

Can anyone help me please identify this color? I am not sure if this is an Eggplant, Raisin or Violet. The leather is very smooshy so I was thinking either a 2007 or 2005. I bought this preloved and the card is not there anymore so I couldnt tell. Thanks in advance!


----------



## peacebabe

baggilou said:


> Can anyone help me please identify this color? I am not sure if this is an Eggplant, Raisin or Violet. The leather is very smooshy so I was thinking either a 2007 or 2005. I bought this preloved and the card is not there anymore so I couldnt tell. Thanks in advance!



If you can take a photo of the interior metal tag & post will be helpful


----------



## baggilou

Here it is. Thanks again.


----------



## saira1214

baggilou said:


> Here it is. Thanks again.




2007 violet


----------



## saira1214

Greengoddess8 said:


> Was the 05 chocolate for me Saira?




Oops, yes. I accidentally quoted the wrong person. Yes, I believe it is 05 choc


----------



## saira1214

pinkbunny2 said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> being a newbie, i hope i'm doing this right.
> 
> i would like to know the year and type of leather of the black classic first i saw on ebay. i don't think seller has the cards anymore and she's not sure what type of leather it is. i hope someone can help me with this. thanks!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...870?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23418287e6




2009 Agneau leather


----------



## pinkbunny2

saira1214 said:


> 2009 Agneau leather


thanks so much!


----------



## Greengoddess8

saira1214 said:


> Oops, yes. I accidentally quoted the wrong person. Yes, I believe it is 05 choc



Thanks Saira!  That is what I was hoping you would say


----------



## saira1214

Greengoddess8 said:


> Thanks Saira!  That is what I was hoping you would say




Yaay!


----------



## cc_1028

Please kindly help to identify this city color. Thanks.

Seller mentioned Salmon color in her listing......


----------



## Livia1

cc_1028 said:


> Please kindly help to identify this city color. Thanks.
> 
> Seller mentioned Salmon color in her listing......



This is '12 Rose Blush


----------



## cc_1028

Livia1 said:


> This is '12 Rose Blush



Thank you Livia~


----------



## sofiaviolet

I own a Mini Mini Coin and a Porte-Monnaie, both acquired secondhand, and I am not sure what color each one is. I _was_ able to identify the models from the Bal serial number thread.

I took two photos, one with flash and one without. My camera skills, alas, are pretty bad. :shame:


----------



## amstevens714

May I ask for assistance I determining the color and year of this bag?







Thank you so much for any help !!!


----------



## saira1214

sofiaviolet said:


> I own a Mini Mini Coin and a Porte-Monnaie, both acquired secondhand, and I am not sure what color each one is. I _was_ able to identify the models from the Bal serial number thread.
> 
> I took two photos, one with flash and one without. My camera skills, alas, are pretty bad. :shame:



I am not really good with SLG's so I am guessing, but the mini mini looks like 08 Sapphire and the PM looks like 07 Violet. They could both be 08 Sapphire as well, just one a little more faded than the other.


----------



## saira1214

amstevens714 said:


> May I ask for assistance I determining the color and year of this bag?
> 
> View attachment 2766336
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766337
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for any help !!!



2012 Mangue


----------



## amstevens714

saira1214 said:


> 2012 Mangue



Wow - you are amazing  thank you SO much !!!


----------



## amstevens714

May I ask for help again?

Of course it's black - but I'm curious if we can figure out the year?

I know it's Lambskin.

Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

amstevens714 said:


> May I ask for help again?
> 
> Of course it's black - but I'm curious if we can figure out the year?
> 
> I know it's Lambskin.
> 
> Thank you!



Black is difficult to ID since it is a classic and is produced every year. Based on these photos, the only thing I can say is that the bag is between 2005-2010. DO you have the mirror? If it has a pocket on the back it will be between 2005-2007/8


----------



## amstevens714

saira1214 said:


> Black is difficult to ID since it is a classic and is produced every year. Based on these photos, the only thing I can say is that the bag is between 2005-2010. DO you have the mirror? If it has a pocket on the back it will be between 2005-2007/8



You are so knowledgable ! The mirror does come with it but I don't have it in my hands yet. Will definitely check when it arrives. If it doesn't have a pocket then it's from '09-'10?

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## saira1214

amstevens714 said:


> You are so knowledgable ! The mirror does come with it but I don't have it in my hands yet. Will definitely check when it arrives. If it doesn't have a pocket then it's from '09-'10?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!



No problem.  If it doesn't have a pocket it will be between '08-'10. They removed the pocket in F/W 08, I believe.


----------



## baggilou

saira1214 said:


> 2007 violet


Thank you @saira1214!


----------



## Eper

is this sang?


----------



## saira1214

Eper said:


> is this sang?




Yep.


----------



## Tamiirahh

Anyone can confirm what color this is? Its from 2012. I think its most likely blue cobalt...


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Do you know what color this is?


----------



## saira1214

Tamiirahh said:


> View attachment 2768578
> View attachment 2768579
> 
> 
> Anyone can confirm what color this is? Its from 2012. I think its most likely blue cobalt...



Yes, Blue Cobalt. If the white tag has a 1 after the 2012, then definitely.


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Do you know what color this is?



Can you post a link or some more photos? this one is giving me trouble. It can only be from the chevre holiday collection line in 2012, but the leather in these photos is looking different.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

saira1214 said:


> Can you post a link or some more photos? this one is giving me trouble. It can only be from the chevre holiday collection line in 2012, but the leather in these photos is looking different.



Oh okay, I'm not really into colors past 2011 so I think I will be okay not knowing. 

By chance could you check this? I thought maybe pale magenta but I'm not sure. Thank you for everything saira!


----------



## Winwin_2007

hi!Can you help identify this bag?thanks


----------



## Robyn Loraine

I was also curious about this bag and if you think the hardware is gold or rose gold? Seller says rose gold but it looks like gold.


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Oh okay, I'm not really into colors past 2011 so I think I will be okay not knowing.
> 
> 
> 
> By chance could you check this? I thought maybe pale magenta but I'm not sure. Thank you for everything saira!




Yes, it is pale magenta. &#128522;


----------



## saira1214

Winwin_2007 said:


> hi!Can you help identify this bag?thanks




2008 black city


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> I was also curious about this bag and if you think the hardware is gold or rose gold? Seller says rose gold but it looks like gold.




I think it is gold.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

saira1214 said:


> I think it is gold.



Do you know what color it is?


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Do you know what color it is?




Anthra. I recently sold one just like this. Wonder if it is mine? Hmmm.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

saira1214 said:


> Anthra. I recently sold one just like this. Wonder if it is mine? Hmmm.



Looks like the listing was removed. I think the photos were stolen and very possibly yours.


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Looks like the listing was removed. I think the photos were stolen and very possibly yours.




The pictures are definitely different. It just looked very similar to the one I just sold. Very blue. Sorry the listing was removed.


----------



## Tamiirahh

can somebody please identify the color name of this?? Its a 2012 Town


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:


> Yes, Blue Cobalt. If the white tag has a 1 after the 2012, then definitely.







Tamiirahh said:


> View attachment 2771074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can somebody please identify the color name of this?? Its a 2012 Town




Is this the same bag you posted above?


----------



## Tamiirahh

saira1214 said:


> Yes, Blue Cobalt. If the white tag has a 1 after the 2012, then definitely.




Actually the white tag has a 3 next to the 2012, not a one. (And yes, its the same bag.) so does this mean its not the blue cobalt?


----------



## saira1214

Tamiirahh said:


> Actually the white tag has a 3 next to the 2012, not a one. (And yes, its the same bag.) so does this mean its not the blue cobalt?




Yes, according to the tag it would not be. However, tags can get mixed up, etc. Because the strap it adjustable, it would definitely be from 2012 or later, not earlier. In the first photo it does look like blue cobalt, but in the second it looks different. according to the tag, it would be 2012 jacyinthe and that is consistent with how it looks in the second picture. Does it look a little purple in person? My other guess is 2012 bluete.


----------



## Tamiirahh

saira1214 said:


> Yes, according to the tag it would not be. However, tags can get mixed up, etc. Because the strap it adjustable, it would definitely be from 2012 or later, not earlier. In the first photo it does look like blue cobalt, but in the second it looks different. according to the tag, it would be 2012 jacyinthe and that is consistent with how it looks in the second picture. Does it look a little purple in person? My other guess is 2012 bluete.




Honestly, It doesn't look light purple at all. And I looked up Bluette before but It doesn't look like Bluette either IMO .... This is so weird ....


----------



## saira1214

Tamiirahh said:


> Honestly, It doesn't look light purple at all. And I looked up Bluette before but It doesn't look like Bluette either IMO .... This is so weird ....




Since you can see it in person, go with your gut. I've pretty much given all the options and it seems as though the white tag is wrong.


----------



## Tamiirahh

saira1214 said:


> Since you can see it in person, go with your gut. I've pretty much given all the options and it seems as though the white tag is wrong.




Well the Barney's tag does say "Blu" on it... What does that tell you about the color ?


----------



## saira1214

Tamiirahh said:


> Well the Barney's tag does say "Blu" on it... What does that tell you about the color ?




The Barney's tags typically do not use the Balenciaga names, so that's not a good indicator. I can try to decipher something from the back of the leather tag, but it is not fool proof. Can you post a pictures?


----------



## ginaki

Hello,

can you please tell me the colour of the bag?

Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...tNMsMKCNurwPBNIFS7h8c%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## saira1214

ginaki said:


> Hello,
> 
> can you please tell me the colour of the bag?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...tNMsMKCNurwPBNIFS7h8c%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



2011 Ardoise.


----------



## ginaki

saira1214 said:


> 2011 Ardoise.



Thank you.


----------



## lilym

HI Saira,

I just won this bag. I think the colour may be Grenat although seller posted it as Burgundy leather. Can you please confirm? TIA!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/390939984131?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## lilym

Hi Again Saira,

I would also like to identify the purse color
http://page21.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/j294367826

As well as this city
http://page17.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/v365305167

Thank you so much again!!


----------



## saira1214

lilym said:


> HI Saira,
> 
> I just won this bag. I think the colour may be Grenat although seller posted it as Burgundy leather. Can you please confirm? TIA!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/390939984131?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Yes, it is 2006 Grenat. Pretty, congrats!


----------



## saira1214

lilym said:


> Hi Again Saira,
> 
> I would also like to identify the purse color
> http://page21.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/j294367826
> 
> As well as this city
> http://page17.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/v365305167
> 
> Thank you so much again!!



2006 Truffle and 2007 Mogano.


----------



## lilym

saira1214 said:


> Yes, it is 2006 Grenat. Pretty, congrats!





saira1214 said:


> 2006 Truffle and 2007 Mogano.



Thank you so much, Saira.. You are amazing!

I'm looking forward to the Grenat and I just received the Mogano and the leather is scrumptious though she may need some work cleaning up the edges and all.


----------



## chowlover2

saira1214 said:


> Yes, it is 2006 Grenat. Pretty, congrats!




The Grenat leather is to die for, like a baby's bottom!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## amstevens714

saira1214 said:


> No problem.  If it doesn't have a pocket it will be between '08-'10. They removed the pocket in F/W 08, I believe.



So I don't see a pocket anywhere. I'm thinking this is the later of the options. Thank you again for your help!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Saira, 
I'm looking at this pourpre city from a popular consigner. I'm just kind of confused by their photos of the bag, because the color looks very pink and light to me. I thought pourpre was more of a burgundy/red wine with raspberry in it, like in this mirror comparison pic. I also recall we looked at a GSH day bag a while back that I was hoping was black cherry and you determined it was most likely a faded pourpre and that bag looked darker than this city to me too. Could you tell me if this is for sure pourpre or if this is just a leather variation? Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Saira,
> I'm looking at this pourpre city from a popular consigner. I'm just kind of confused by their photos of the bag, because the color looks very pink and light to me. I thought pourpre was more of a burgundy/red wine with raspberry in it, like in this mirror comparison pic. I also recall we looked at a GSH day bag a while back that I was hoping was black cherry and you determined it was most likely a faded pourpre and that bag looked darker than this city to me too. Could you tell me if this is for sure pourpre or if this is just a leather variation? Thanks!


It is Pourpre and it looks like it is either a lighting issue, or it may also be a little faded as well. I passed on Pourpre because of the leather variation and the one I saw in person was kind of light like this. Do you have a picture of the inside silver tag so I can be sure? The two photos do look very different, but the bottom photo does look like Pourpre.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

saira1214 said:


> It is Pourpre and it looks like it is either a lighting issue, or it may also be a little faded as well. I passed on Pourpre because of the leather variation and the one I saw in person was kind of light like this. Do you have a picture of the inside silver tag so I can be sure? The two photos do look very different, but the bottom photo does look like Pourpre.



Thank you for your insight. What colors would you recommend if im looking for a bag thats a dark wine/burgundy color that have consistent color? I have a black cherry on layaway but i was under the impression that it was more brown than purple in undertone. Thanks again!


----------



## Conni618

Hope you don't mind me sticking my nose in here.  The Pourpre got my attention.

My opinion, the best deep, true burgundy is F/W 05s Bordeaux.    If you can find one in decent condition, I think the leather and color were pretty consistently beautiful.


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Thank you for your insight. What colors would you recommend if im looking for a bag thats a dark wine/burgundy color that have consistent color? I have a black cherry on layaway but i was under the impression that it was more brown than purple in undertone. Thanks again!




I'm an oldies lover so 05 burgundy or 06 grenat. Casis is also a good alternative and probably easier to find.  05 rouge theater if you want it a bit lighter.


----------



## saira1214

Conni618 said:


> Hope you don't mind me sticking my nose in here.  The Pourpre got my attention.
> 
> My opinion, the best deep, true burgundy is F/W 05s Bordeaux.    If you can find one in decent condition, I think the leather and color were pretty consistently beautiful.




I agree. &#128525;


----------



## chowlover2

saira1214 said:


> I'm an oldies lover so 05 burgundy or 06 grenat. Casis is also a good alternative and probably easier to find.  05 rouge theater if you want it a bit lighter.




Here's a pristine '05 Rouge Theater


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## chowlover2

Oops! Here she is! I have a Grenat, but she is sleeping in my closet and I am in bed. I can post a pic if you want later today. The leather on the Grenat is to die for!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## saira1214

chowlover2 said:


> View attachment 2773004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops! Here she is! I have a Grenat, but she is sleeping in my closet and I am in bed. I can post a pic if you want later today. The leather on the Grenat is to die for!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a



Gorgeous! Even though I have a 05 Bordeaux and 04 True Red, I still want a 05 RH RT.


----------



## chowlover2

saira1214 said:


> Gorgeous! Even though I have a 05 Bordeaux and 04 True Red, I still want a 05 RH RT.




I lucked out! I want an older black Bal in pristine condition. One if the TPF girls had one for sale when I bought this bag. I ran out of money though. I wish I had a money tree...


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Robyn Loraine

saira1214 said:


> I'm an oldies lover so 05 burgundy or 06 grenat. Casis is also a good alternative and probably easier to find.  05 rouge theater if you want it a bit lighter.



Thank you Saira and everyone else that chimed in. I think I will refine my search for 05 Bordeaux or 06 grenat. Hopefully I can find one in great condition! The only ones I've seen have very dark handles and cracked piping.


----------



## Catash

Robyn Loraine said:


> Thank you Saira and everyone else that chimed in. I think I will refine my search for 05 Bordeaux or 06 grenat. Hopefully I can find one in great condition! The only ones I've seen have very dark handles and cracked piping.



Yes cracked piping is my new deal breaker.  

You don't want to consider Cassis?  The color is a tad lighter but it is much easier to find.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Catash said:


> Yes cracked piping is my new deal breaker.
> 
> You don't want to consider Cassis?  The color is a tad lighter but it is much easier to find.



I feel like cassis is too berry pink and not very bordeaux like? All the photos ive seen dont look like the deep wine color of bordeaux or grenat. Its more of a pink wine than a red one to me. Also this may seem silly but all colors after 2011 dont interest me :sweat:


----------



## momofgirls

Has one one seen a serial # like this and is the color Cassis?


----------



## Catash

momofgirls said:


> Has one one seen a serial # like this and is the color Cassis?



Mine looks different but mine is a City.


----------



## momofgirls

Catash said:


> Mine looks different but mine is a City.


Thanks Catash  I have never seen a serial number like that.


----------



## peacebabe

Hi Saira,

Can u advise on the color of this bag.

Appreciate


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> Can u advise on the color of this bag.
> 
> Appreciate



Do you have any more pictures? Ideally I'd like to see the full bag as well as different angles and features. That helps me to determine the color.  From this pic alone, it may be Cypress, but I can't be sure.


----------



## lilym

chowlover2 said:


> The Grenat leather is to die for, like a baby's bottom!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


Thanks! I hope it looks as good IRL as I see it from the pics.. Will try to post pics when I get the bag. I have a cassis and i think, a pourpre.. will do a comparison pic too.


----------



## peacebabe

saira1214 said:


> Do you have any more pictures? Ideally I'd like to see the full bag as well as different angles and features. That helps me to determine the color.  From this pic alone, it may be Cypress, but I can't be sure.



Thanks dear ..... unfortunately the bag is sold .......


----------



## lilym

chowlover2 said:


> View attachment 2773004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops! Here she is! I have a Grenat, but she is sleeping in my closet and I am in bed. I can post a pic if you want later today. The leather on the Grenat is to die for!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a



 your RT, chowlover! I almost bought an RT work on the Bay but it got snatched up while I was researching the color. Seeing yours made me wish I did not let it get away..but nevermind, I'll just keep oogling on yours. :giggles:

PS.. Loved all your recent finds. You are on a lucky streak!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Do you think this day is sorbet? I think it must be because of the serial # but I'm not sure. Thanks for everything saira!


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Do you think this day is sorbet? I think it must be because of the serial # but I'm not sure. Thanks for everything saira!



Yes, it is 2010 Sorbet.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

saira1214 said:


> Yes, it is 2010 Sorbet.



Ah dang was hoping for bubblegum. Thanks though!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

saira1214 said:


> Yes, it is 2010 Sorbet.



Saira, is this 08 bubblegum? I notice the twill lining of the zippers is that more salmon pinkish color that bubblegum bags seem to have, as opposed to the more neon pink twill of say pale magentas. And it's got feet so it must be before 09 and GH so it can't be 05. Am I correct? Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Saira, is this 08 bubblegum? I notice the twill lining of the zippers is that more salmon pinkish color that bubblegum bags seem to have, as opposed to the more neon pink twill of say pale magentas. And it's got feet so it must be before 09 and GH so it can't be 05. Am I correct? Thanks!




Yes.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

saira1214 said:


> Yes.



Thanks saira! I'm glad my deducing skills were correct  I feel like all other ggh bubblegum bags I've seen are really beat up but this one will probably still need a spa visit


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Thanks saira! I'm glad my deducing skills were correct  I feel like all other ggh bubblegum bags I've seen are really beat up but this one will probably still need a spa visit




Yes, you are doing well in IDing.


----------



## peacebabe

Hi Saira,

Do u happens to know from 2008 to 2011, which year leather is the best?


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> Do u happens to know from 2008 to 2011, which year leather is the best?



I would say 2010, but as you know, leather preference is subjective. I am partial to oldies because of the silky softness they have, but 2010 was very distressed, wrinkled and saturated IMO.


----------



## peacebabe

saira1214 said:


> I would say 2010, but as you know, leather preference is subjective. I am partial to oldies because of the silky softness they have, but 2010 was very distressed, wrinkled and saturated IMO.



Thanks Saira. I came across a S/S 2010 Sahara RH City online. Im considering as i can't feel the leather.

So far my collections are all before 2008, except 1 2012 Cumin Town. Im afraid to look at newer Balenciaga as i heard Agneau is not so good. But i did remember seeing you mentioning about certain year leather, Agneau, is good


----------



## kateprincess

Hi, anyone knows what's the color and year of this bag? Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

kateprincess said:


> Hi, anyone knows what's the color and year of this bag? Thank you!



This is not about the color of bag. Did u purchase the bag from a boutique or reputable seller? It does not look fine.


----------



## kateprincess

I haven't purchased the bag. The seller sent the pic of the bag to me. Thanks for warning me!


----------



## saira1214

kateprincess said:


> Hi, anyone knows what's the color and year of this bag? Thank you!





peacebabe said:


> This is not about the color of bag. Did u purchase the bag from a boutique or reputable seller? It does not look fine.



I had the same thoughts.


----------



## peacebabe

saira1214 said:


> I had the same thoughts.



 Gland that we are on the same line.....


----------



## peacebabe

kateprincess said:


> I haven't purchased the bag. The seller sent the pic of the bag to me. Thanks for warning me!



Anyway, if you are really keen on it. Please requested for the needed photos & post it on 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ease-read-rules-use-format-post-883898-5.html


----------



## luthienbabe

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if someone could tell me the correct color of the balenciaga bag that I'm looking for: a slightly dark blue bag with purple undertone. I'm thinking of these 3:

1. Bluette
2. Outremer
3. Bleu Lavande - although they say that this one is more purple than blue?

I don't know anyone personally who owns these colors, but based on the pictures from the internet some of these are what I'm searching for. I would prefer if it's from early years (2010 or earlier) but any year would do. Sorry, I'm a newbie on Balenciaga so I would want my first one to be perfect 

Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

luthienbabe said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if someone could tell me the correct color of the balenciaga bag that I'm looking for: a slightly dark blue bag with purple undertone. I'm thinking of these 3:
> 
> 1. Bluette
> 2. Outremer
> 3. Bleu Lavande - although they say that this one is more purple than blue?
> 
> I don't know anyone personally who owns these colors, but based on the pictures from the internet some of these are what I'm searching for. I would prefer if it's from early years (2010 or earlier) but any year would do. Sorry, I'm a newbie on Balenciaga so I would want my first one to be perfect
> 
> Thanks!


Hi there,

All of those colors are a match, but what shade of blue are you looking for? There is also ink and officer which are darker blues. Outremer is bright cobalt and blue lavande is more purple than blue.  I have never seen bluette, but it seems more of a medium, semi-bright blue.


----------



## luthienbabe

saira1214 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> All of those colors are a match, but what shade of blue are you looking for? There is also ink and officer which are darker blues. Outremer is bright cobalt and blue lavande is more purple than blue.  I have never seen bluette, but it seems more of a medium, semi-bright blue.



Hi,

I like the medium blue but just a tad bit darker on the side (but not as dark as ink). I've attached samples of my preferences. The 1st is the one that I like most and owner said it is Bluette. The 2nd one is Outremer, which I don't think captures the actual color since it's suppose to be bright cobalt. The last one is supposed to be blue lavande which I think is inaccurate since it's suppose to be more purple.

Would you say that the color I'm looking for is Bluette?


----------



## saira1214

luthienbabe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I like the medium blue but just a tad bit darker on the side (but not as dark as ink). I've attached samples of my preferences. The 1st is the one that I like most and owner said it is Bluette. The 2nd one is Outremer, which I don't think captures the actual color since it's suppose to be bright cobalt. The last one is supposed to be blue lavande which I think is inaccurate since it's suppose to be more purple.
> 
> Would you say that the color I'm looking for is Bluette?



The 1st one may be bluette, but the color seems too purple. It is not BL though. The second one is also not Outremer or BL, so it may be bluette, but again very purple.  The last one is BL. This is what Bluette looks like.   It may be the light that people are taking these photos in. I know I had trouble with the last ones you posted as well.

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/the-blue-club-143041-25.html#post24854410


----------



## luthienbabe

saira1214 said:


> The 1st one may be bluette, but the color seems too purple. It is not BL though. The second one is also not Outremer or BL, so it may be bluette, but again very purple.  The last one is BL. This is what Bluette looks like.   It may be the light that people are taking these photos in. I know I had trouble with the last ones you posted as well.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/the-blue-club-143041-25.html#post24854410



Oooh, so that's what bluette looks like. Pretty! But it seems to have no purple hint on it so it will be my 2nd choice instead. I think you're right, light greatly affects the pictures so it really confuses viewers.  -Sigh-  Looks like I will have to keep an eye out for BL as it's the one that fits most of my preferences.

Thanks so much Saira!


----------



## saira1214

luthienbabe said:


> Oooh, so that's what bluette looks like. Pretty! But it seems to have no purple hint on it so it will be my 2nd choice instead. I think you're right, light greatly affects the pictures so it really confuses viewers.  -Sigh-  Looks like I will have to keep an eye out for BL as it's the one that fits most of my preferences.
> 
> Thanks so much Saira!



No problem. Good luck!


----------



## Bellehaven

Hi Saira - It was suggested that I (re)post my bbag here for your opinion and help, if possible. This Black GSH 21 Part Time with a single zipper pocket inside came to me without any tags or other identifying information. The ladies in the "Authentic this Balenciaga" thread thought that maybe you could help me identify the year of the bag. It's been narrowed down to F/W 2008 to F/W 2011. This is my first bbag, so any help and info you can provide regarding the year or anything about this bag would be greatly appreciated. Let know if you need additional info or pics. Thanks in advance for your help. 

Seller Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Agneau-Giant-21-Silver-Part-Time-Black-66216
Additional Photos: http://s1299.photobucket.com/user/Bellehaven1972/library/Balenciaga Part Time?sort=3&page=1


----------



## saira1214

Bellehaven said:


> Hi Saira - It was suggested that I (re)post my bbag here for your opinion and help, if possible. This Black GSH 21 Part Time with a single zipper pocket inside came to me without any tags or other identifying information. The ladies in the "Authentic this Balenciaga" thread thought that maybe you could help me identify the year of the bag. It's been narrowed down to F/W 2008 to F/W 2011. This is my first bbag, so any help and info you can provide regarding the year or anything about this bag would be greatly appreciated. Let know if you need additional info or pics. Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> Seller Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Agneau-Giant-21-Silver-Part-Time-Black-66216
> Additional Photos: http://s1299.photobucket.com/user/Bellehaven1972/library/Balenciaga Part Time?sort=3&page=1




Hi, the ladies at the AT thread are correct that it is between 08 and 11. Unfortunately, I can't narrow it down any more. My guess would be 08, but it is simply a guess. Sorry I couldn't
Be of more help.


----------



## Bellehaven

saira1214 said:


> Hi, the ladies at the AT thread are correct that it is between 08 and 11. Unfortunately, I can't narrow it down any more. My guess would be 08, but it is simply a guess. Sorry I couldn't
> Be of more help.



That's fine. Thanks so much for taking a look. I appreciate it.


----------



## peacebabe

Hi Saira,

I came across a RH "W" black City (F/W 2006).
But when i check the color chart, i can only see black in pony hair. 
So was black chevre City produced in F/W 2006? Or it must be recolored?


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> I came across a RH "W" black City (F/W 2006).
> But when i check the color chart, i can only see black in pony hair.
> So was black chevre City produced in F/W 2006? Or it must be recolored?



Hi Peace. I'm not sure I understand your question.  Black RH cities have been produced every year since 03.  In 2006, the bags were still Chevre. The change happened in 2008.  I hope I understood your question correctly.


----------



## peacebabe

saira1214 said:


> Hi Peace. I'm not sure I understand your question.  Black RH cities have been produced every year since 03.  In 2006, the bags were still Chevre. The change happened in 2008.  I hope I understood your question correctly.



OIC..... So every year there is black RH ..... ok.... because i always refer to :

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...r-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place-141901.html

and i can only see F/W 2006, only black in pony hair. I didn't know black is a every year color . Thanks for the enlightenment.

I need your help on this :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I do hope is 2010 Sang ......


----------



## Sssy

peacebabe said:


> OIC..... So every year there is black RH ..... ok.... because i always refer to :
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...r-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place-141901.html
> 
> and i can only see F/W 2006, only black in pony hair. I didn't know black is a every year color . Thanks for the enlightenment.
> 
> I need your help on this :
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I do hope is 2010 Sang ......



I hope you didn't buy it. From the pictures it looks like a fake bag, sorry


----------



## peacebabe

Sssy said:


> I hope you didn't buy it. From the pictures it looks like a fake bag, sorry



OMG ...... I bought! But seller sent me more photos which i see is fine .......

I will post on AT the photos, appreciate you help take a look for me Sssy


----------



## Sssy

peacebabe said:


> OMG ...... I bought! But seller sent me more photos which i see is fine .......
> 
> I will post on AT the photos, appreciate you help take a look for me Sssy



Don't worry, maybe the pictures looked odd- they were at strange angles. If you have proper pictures it will be easier to tell  Fingers crossed


----------



## peacebabe

peacebabe said:


> OMG ...... I bought! But seller sent me more photos which i see is fine .......
> 
> I will post on AT the photos, appreciate you help take a look for me Sssy





HELP...

Is there a way to save the attached photos that seller sent through ebay?


----------



## Sssy

peacebabe said:


> HELP...
> 
> Is there a way to save the attached photos that seller sent through ebay?



Yes ( btw I told you this few months ago  )
You have to 'print screen', next paste it to the Paint. Crop, save and it's ready ))


----------



## peacebabe

Sssy said:


> Yes ( btw I told you this few months ago  )
> You have to 'print screen', next paste it to the Paint. Crop, save and it's ready ))



Opps ..... mind is rusty now ....:shame:

Tks will do right away .... (worry)


----------



## Sssy

peacebabe said:


> Opps ..... mind is rusty now ....:shame:
> 
> Tks will do right away .... (worry)



Please, don't worry. Maybe it's just an angle in the sellers' pictures. 
I even wanted to add this bag to my watch list, but saw red flag and couldn't be bothered to ask for proper pictures  
It happens quite often, that bag looks off, but with all set of the pictures it's fine at the end.
Don't worry


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> OIC..... So every year there is black RH ..... ok.... because i always refer to :
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...r-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place-141901.html
> 
> and i can only see F/W 2006, only black in pony hair. I didn't know black is a every year color . Thanks for the enlightenment.
> 
> I need your help on this :
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I do hope is 2010 Sang ......





Sssy said:


> I hope you didn't buy it. From the pictures it looks like a fake bag, sorry



Oh no, I hope it is the angle that is the issue. I agree, the pictures could be a lot better. The lighting is a little dark which will throw off the color. It could be Sang or maybe Pourpre. I can't tell though because of the lighting.

In terms of the color charts, you are correct. Black is not listed, it looks like they only list non-classic colors. Black and Anthra (now with exceptions) and sometimes white (there are exceptions) were produced every year and don't show up on the lists.


----------



## peacebabe

saira1214 said:


> Oh no, I hope it is the angle that is the issue. I agree, the pictures could be a lot better. The lighting is a little dark which will throw off the color. It could be Sang or maybe Pourpre. I can't tell though because of the lighting.
> 
> In terms of the color charts, you are correct. Black is not listed, it looks like they only list non-classic colors. Black and Anthra (now with exceptions) and sometimes white (there are exceptions) were produced every year and don't show up on the lists.



Keeping my finger X now ..... Any red is fine now, as long as it's authentic ..... :cry:


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Keeping my finger X now ..... Any red is fine now, as long as it's authentic ..... :cry:



Crossing my fingers for you as well.


----------



## camille054

beautiful photos......


----------



## peacebabe

saira1214 said:


> Crossing my fingers for you as well.



Got my refund! What a day .......... im really glad now


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Got my refund! What a day .......... im really glad now



Did it turn out to be fake after all? Oh no! I didn't think there were fakes of that style. Glad you got your money back. Woottt!


----------



## peacebabe

saira1214 said:


> Did it turn out to be fake after all? Oh no! I didn't think there were fakes of that style. Glad you got your money back. Woottt!



Well my dear, it was really a good fake, the seller insisted it's real item. All thanks to Sssy, who spotted it


----------



## Smmats

Would anyone be able to identify the color and the year for this bag? I just  purchased it from ebay, so i do not have any other info  besides the listing. It says beige, but I'm guessing that's not the proper name? I'm so excited! I've been obsessing over the pompon! &#128516;

Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/231362300361?_mwBanner=1


----------



## V0N1B2

Smmats said:


> Would anyone be able to identify the color and the year for this bag? I jusy purchased it from ebay, so i do not have any other info  besides the listing. It says beige, but I'm guessing that's not the proper name? I'm so excited! I've been obsessing over the pompon! &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/231362300361?_mwBanner=1



It looks like Praline to me.
Although it has a bit of Sahara to it as well.  Bal colours can be such chameleons depending on the light.
If your seller insists it's a 2010 bag, then I'll stick with Praline.
Edit: I think you'll have to wait until you get it home to see which colour it resembles.  If it has more yellow or more taupe undertones.  It's pretty though, congrats.


----------



## Smmats

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks like Praline to me.
> Although it has a bit of Sahara to it as well.  Bal colours can be such chameleons depending on the light.
> If your seller insists it's a 2010 bag, then I'll stick with Praline.



That's what i was thinking! I just did a google search on 2010 colors, the year that the listing said. But praline's 2011 correct? Oh, no have i been duped? &#128547; I guess ill find out when i get it.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## peacebabe

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks like Praline to me.
> Although it has a bit of Sahara to it as well.  Bal colours can be such chameleons depending on the light.
> If your seller insists it's a 2010 bag, then I'll stick with Praline.
> Edit: I think you'll have to wait until you get it home to see which colour it resembles.  If it has more yellow or more taupe undertones.  It's pretty though, congrats.



If you google "Balenciaga 9678", you will mostly see 2010 Sahara Beige. Since the seller insisted it's a 2010 bag, it should be 2010, as there was no Praline in year 2010


----------



## Sssy

Smmats said:


> Would anyone be able to identify the color and the year for this bag? I just  purchased it from ebay, so i do not have any other info  besides the listing. It says beige, but I'm guessing that's not the proper name? I'm so excited! I've been obsessing over the pompon! &#128516;
> 
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/231362300361?_mwBanner=1





V0N1B2 said:


> It looks like Praline to me.
> Although it has a bit of Sahara to it as well.  Bal colours can be such chameleons depending on the light.
> If your seller insists it's a 2010 bag, then I'll stick with Praline.
> Edit: I think you'll have to wait until you get it home to see which colour it resembles.  If it has more yellow or more taupe undertones.  It's pretty though, congrats.





Smmats said:


> That's what i was thinking! I just did a google search on 2010 colors, the year that the listing said. But praline's 2011 correct? Oh, no have i been duped? &#128547; I guess ill find out when i get it.
> 
> Thank you for your help!





peacebabe said:


> If you google "Balenciaga 9678", you will mostly see 2010 Sahara Beige. Since the seller insisted it's a 2010 bag, it should be 2010, as there was no Praline in year 2010


Hello Ladies, it is Sahara  It can't be 2011 Praline. Sahara is very light colour, sometimes tricky to capture. But from mentioned listing you can see how light it is in the 6th picture


----------



## lovebbagsttm

Hi  ladies, for as long as I can remember, I've wanted a flat clutch! And..  I got lucky and managed to score a gorgeous one at a great price!   The seller had thrown away all the cards and only kept the leather  swatch. I was told that it was purchased in 2011-2012. I've been looking  at the swatches on here for both years and I still can't identify the  colour! The closest I came to was Gris Poivre from 2012, but I can't  tell for sure. What do you ladies think?


----------



## saira1214

lovebbagsttm said:


> Hi  ladies, for as long as I can remember, I've wanted a flat clutch! And..  I got lucky and managed to score a gorgeous one at a great price!   The seller had thrown away all the cards and only kept the leather  swatch. I was told that it was purchased in 2011-2012. I've been looking  at the swatches on here for both years and I still can't identify the  colour! The closest I came to was Gris Poivre from 2012, but I can't  tell for sure. What do you ladies think?




I don't think that swath came with that bag, flat clutch bags were discontinued by the time they started doing that. This looks like 08 charbon to me.


----------



## lovebbagsttm

saira1214 said:


> I don't think that swath came with that bag, flat clutch bags were discontinued by the time they started doing that. This looks like 08 charbon to me.



oh dear.. could that mean that I could've gotten a non authentic flat clutch? *gasp* 
the seller insisted that he purchased the clutch from Paris in 2011-2012.


----------



## saira1214

lovebbagsttm said:


> oh dear.. could that mean that I could've gotten a non authentic flat clutch? *gasp*
> 
> the seller insisted that he purchased the clutch from Paris in 2011-2012.




She could have gotten old stock. If you are worried, have it authenticated for piece of mind.


----------



## H’sKisses

I tried to create a topic in the reference section but i couldn't so I apologize if this is in the wrong place... How do I find out what year my black MT was made? Unfortunately the description on Fashionphile did not include it. The back of the tag says 241423 1000 002123 but I don't know if that's relevant. It's very, very soft so I'm guessing it can't be too new, but it's in really good shape so it can't be too old?
Thank you!


----------



## Sssy

We have thread for this kind of questions. Identify This Balenciaga.


----------



## H’sKisses

Thank you Sssy!


----------



## lovebbagsttm

saira1214 said:


> She could have gotten old stock. If you are worried, have it authenticated for piece of mind.



I guess that could be the case as well. I have asked the helpful ladies at the authentication thread to authenticate the clutch and they said it should be authentic!  Still not sure about the colour though. Thanks for your help!


----------



## saira1214

lovebbagsttm said:


> I guess that could be the case as well. I have asked the helpful ladies at the authentication thread to authenticate the clutch and they said it should be authentic!  Still not sure about the colour though. Thanks for your help!



Glad it is authentic.  I am pretty sure the bag is Charbon. Congrats!


----------



## saira1214

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I tried to create a topic in the reference section but i couldn't so I apologize if this is in the wrong place... How do I find out what year my black MT was made? Unfortunately the description on Fashionphile did not include it. The back of the tag says 241423 1000 002123 but I don't know if that's relevant. It's very, very soft so I'm guessing it can't be too new, but it's in really good shape so it can't be too old?
> Thank you!



Black is really hard to identify, but I'll try my best. Can you please upload some photos?


----------



## H’sKisses

saira1214 said:


> Black is really hard to identify, but I'll try my best. Can you please upload some photos?




Is there a particular area you need a pic of? Thank you for your help!


----------



## saira1214

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Is there a particular area you need a pic of? Thank you for your help!



Take a photo of the item in indirect sunlight for the best color depiction. Maybe post 2 or three and post a photo of the front and back of the tag. That should be good!


----------



## BDgirl

Hi, im liking this dark blue city. Can anyone help me id this city? And perhaps also authenticate this? This is an instagram post supposedly from a reputable seller in Singapore but im unsure about its authenticity. They also sell quite a recent color like tournesol
Thanks!


----------



## Sssy

Authentication Thread  check post 1 and 2 before posting
Identify This Balenciaga Thread


----------



## H’sKisses

saira1214 said:


> Take a photo of the item in indirect sunlight for the best color depiction. Maybe post 2 or three and post a photo of the front and back of the tag. That should be good!




I will do it when I get home, hopefully there will still be enough light! Thank you!


----------



## natdoll

Does not look authentic to me. The leather is all wrong. Definitely post in the authentication thread. As far as colors, to me the lighter one resembles lagon and the darker maybe blue mineral?


----------



## H’sKisses

saira1214 said:


> Take a photo of the item in indirect sunlight for the best color depiction. Maybe post 2 or three and post a photo of the front and back of the tag. That should be good!




I hope this is sufficient... I could email fashionphile but given that the year wasn't provided on the listing, they probably don't know either?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## saira1214

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I hope this is sufficient... I could email fashionphile but given that the year wasn't provided on the listing, they probably don't know either?
> 
> Thank you for your help!
> 
> View attachment 2791216
> View attachment 2791218
> View attachment 2791219
> View attachment 2791220




It's either 2010 or 2011. I'm thinking 10 because of the leather.


----------



## H’sKisses

saira1214 said:


> It's either 2010 or 2011. I'm thinking 10 because of the leather.




Thanks! Was 2010 a good year for leather? It's very soft!


----------



## chowlover2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thanks! Was 2010 a good year for leather? It's very soft!




I think 2010's were a good year, soft and smooshy!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Sssy

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thanks! Was 2010 a good year for leather? It's very soft!



It's not 2011 for sure  So it must be 2010 like Saira said


----------



## mango17

BDgirl said:


> Hi, im liking this dark blue city. Can anyone help me id this city? And perhaps also authenticate this? This is an instagram post supposedly from a reputable seller in Singapore but im unsure about its authenticity. They also sell quite a recent color like tournesol
> Thanks!




I believe they have a retail space. If you live in SG, perhaps you can head down & check the bag before buying.


----------



## saira1214

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thanks! Was 2010 a good year for leather? It's very soft!





chowlover2 said:


> I think 2010's were a good year, soft and smooshy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


Yes, I think 2010 was a good year for leather.  



Sssy said:


> It's not 2011 for sure  So it must be 2010 like Saira said



Whoops, yes, I know why it is definitely 2010. I was not feeling well last night and not thinking clearly. Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## H’sKisses

Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## cmoss

The mini city on the top right - Can someone confirm if its just an arena classic mini city, or a different style? The leather looks thicker, not like lambskin...

Photo from @chrisellelim on Instagram


----------



## saira1214

cmoss said:


> The mini city on the top right - Can someone confirm if its just an arena classic mini city, or a different style? The leather looks thicker, not like lambskin...
> 
> Photo from @chrisellelim on Instagram




It's not. The photo's lighting is weird, but I think it is from a newer line that is using calf leather. It's not Hamilton, but rather a metallic line. I forget the name though.


----------



## Lakotan

Something feels off with this bag, I would definitely have it authenticated.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

it reminds me of aquamarine from 07


----------



## riiche

Hmm, I checked out their instagram and they do seem legit. Saw their other BBags with better leather that I can definitely recognise as Balenciaga. Even so, authenticate just to be safe


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> Yes, I think 2010 was a good year for leather.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, yes, I know why it is definitely 2010. I was not feeling well last night and not thinking clearly. Thanks for clearing that up!



I hope you feel better


----------



## seagullz

This is Lagon color I think.  I think they are legit and they have a physical shop in Singapore but nevertheless no harm asking for help in authentication.


----------



## saira1214

cmoss said:


> The mini city on the top right - Can someone confirm if its just an arena classic mini city, or a different style? The leather looks thicker, not like lambskin...
> 
> Photo from @chrisellelim on Instagram





saira1214 said:


> It's not. The photo's lighting is weird, but I think it is from a newer line that is using calf leather. It's not Hamilton, but rather a metallic line. I forget the name though.



See these threads:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/city-bag-in-distressed-brown-calfskin-love-it-884839.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/new-limited-edition-grey-with-gold-hw-bag-877093.html

I'm not sure how many colors this bag comes in and what it is called, but it is very new and apparently do not all have that metallic-like/washed-out finish.


----------



## cmoss

saira1214 said:


> See these threads:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/city-bag-in-distressed-brown-calfskin-love-it-884839.html
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/new-limited-edition-grey-with-gold-hw-bag-877093.html
> 
> I'm not sure how many colors this bag comes in and what it is called, but it is very new and apparently do not all have that metallic-like/washed-out finish.



Thanks! I've tried looking for it online but found nothing (maybe because it's so new).


----------



## Elizabethkildev

I am a new member on The Purse Forum, and I hope you can help me identify this Balenciaga bag. It reminds me a lot of the "Weekender" bag, but I am pretty sure, this style is called "Escapade". I just bought it vintage, so if you're able to, please tell me more about it. Maybe you can verify it as well. I didn't get any papers on the bag, but the leather is soft and smooth. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## saira1214

Elizabethkildev said:


> I am a new member on The Purse Forum, and I hope you can help me identify this Balenciaga bag. It reminds me a lot of the "Weekender" bag, but I am pretty sure, this style is called "Escapade". I just bought it vintage, so if you're able to, please tell me more about it. Maybe you can verify it as well. I didn't get any papers on the bag, but the leather is soft and smooth.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



The style is RTT (if it is really large in person and has 186184 on the back of the tag) and the color is 07 Vert Thyme. I can't tell how large it is from the photos.  If it has 186174 on the back, it is a Step. I can't help you with authenticity.  Try this thread and good luck! http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-883898.html

Oops, just saw that you posted the back of the tag, so it is neither of those. I can't read the tag because of the glare but it is an Escapade if the numbers on the back of the tag read: 182075.


----------



## Elizabethkildev

saira1214 said:


> The style is RTT (if it is really large in person and has 186184 on the back of the tag) and the color is 07 Vert Thyme. I can't tell how large it is from the photos.  If it has 186174 on the back, it is a Step. I can't help you with authenticity.  Try this thread and good luck! http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...please-read-rules-use-format-post-883898.html
> 
> Oops, just saw that you posted the back of the tag, so it is neither of those. I can't read the tag because of the glare but it is an Escapade if the numbers on the back of the tag read: 182075.




Thank you so much for your help! It says 182075 on the back of the tag, so it must be an Escapade! It is really large in person - I can almost fit inside myself! I love the color, I guess it's quite rare as well? I haven't seen a lot of Balenciaga bags in this green/jade color! Thanks again!


----------



## seagullz

Any experts know which white is this?  
http://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Agneau-Giant-21-Gold-Part-Time-White-60712


----------



## rainneday

Hi, Saira! This bag is listed as Raisin, but it looks like Sapphire to me. I was wondering what your opinion was: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENCIAGA-CLASSIC-RH-RAISIN-PURPLE-COURIER-TRAVEL-SHOULDER-BAG-HOBO-/171523780230?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ef9d2e86 Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

rainneday said:


> Hi, Saira! This bag is listed as Raisin, but it looks like Sapphire to me. I was wondering what your opinion was: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENC...230?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ef9d2e86 Thank you!




I think it's raisin.


----------



## saira1214

seagullz said:


> Any experts know which white is this?
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Agneau-Giant-21-Gold-Part-Time-White-60712




07 Natural


----------



## rainneday

saira1214 said:


> I think it's raisin.



Oh! Yeah? Ok. It looks so different from my Raisin but very similar to my Sapphire. I wish they had the cards...Thank you!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Hi Saira). Does this make up bag look like a dirty) 2003 mustard?


----------



## Greengoddess8

I have more pictures in the authenticate thread too


----------



## saira1214

Greengoddess8 said:


> Hi Saira). Does this make up bag look like a dirty) 2003 mustard?




It does. Congrats on a beauty!


----------



## RightasRain

Anybody know what color and year this work bag is? Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

RightasRain said:


> Anybody know what color and year this work bag is? Thank you!




12 Cassis


----------



## Greengoddess8

saira1214 said:


> It does. Congrats on a beauty!



Thank you Saira. I'm in love with your avatar picture


----------



## RightasRain

Thank you!


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello I have posted this in another thread for authentication but would also like to know what kind of red this is?

Balenciaga Red Leather Box Handbag

Item Number:  131334692203 

Seller:  jaimie91685

[URL="http://www.purseblog.com/link.php?id=71"]eBay link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Red-Leather-Box-Handbag-/131334692203?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e94285d6b

Thank you!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Could you tell me what color this is? It's hard to tell if it's faded or not. Thanks!


----------



## berjayabags

Hi.. I went to authenticate this bag, and I'm not quite sure about the colour, Sssy gave me this link, the seller told me it is a 2009 Blue Roi Work, but I thought blue roi was in 2010? I'm not quite sure, can someone help me please?

Thank you


----------



## Sssy

berjayabags said:


> Hi.. I went to *authenticate* this bag, and I'm not quite sure about the colour, Sssy gave me this link, the seller told me it is a 2009 Blue Roi Work, but I thought blue roi was in 2010? I'm not quite sure, can someone help me please?
> 
> Thank you



You want to identify the colour, you got it authenticated already


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Could you tell me what color this is? It's hard to tell if it's faded or not. Thanks!



This looks like 2010 Canard and it looks like it has faded a little. I am going by the color on the inside tag.  Although I am not 100% sure because the piping should be teal. This could be Anthra, but I would need better photos.


----------



## saira1214

berjayabags said:


> Hi.. I went to authenticate this bag, and I'm not quite sure about the colour, Sssy gave me this link, the seller told me it is a 2009 Blue Roi Work, but I thought blue roi was in 2010? I'm not quite sure, can someone help me please?
> 
> Thank you



Yes, Blue Roi is from 2010 and this looks to be it.


----------



## berjayabags

saira1214 said:


> Yes, Blue Roi is from 2010 and this looks to be it.


Great! Thanks saira1214


----------



## berjayabags

Sssy said:


> You want to identify the colour, you got it authenticated already


Yes.. I mean I want to identify the colour


----------



## xfeng01

HELP! I'm not a huge Balenciaga fan but I love this bag!! Does anyone know what this bag is?

http://instagram.com/p/u62wtAHLjB/?modal=true


----------



## saira1214

xfeng01 said:


> HELP! I'm not a huge Balenciaga fan but I love this bag!! Does anyone know what this bag is?
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/u62wtAHLjB/?modal=true



Padlock anytime bag.


----------



## bichex

Hello,


I want to buy this bag at Balenciaga.com, is it a classic or first? Medium, small? Would you help me?

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/354728908121491714/

Thank you


----------



## saira1214

bichex said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I want to buy this bag at Balenciaga.com, is it a classic or first? Medium, small? Would you help me?
> 
> http://www.lovebbags.com/2010/10/fav...le-richie.html
> 
> Thank you



The link doesn't work.


----------



## bichex

saira1214 said:


> The link doesn't work.


The same picture here http://www.pinterest.com/pin/354728908121491714/


----------



## saira1214

bichex said:


> The same picture here http://www.pinterest.com/pin/354728908121491714/



05 Black City.


----------



## bichex

Thank you, Saira1214 . Are there medium, small size, etc...?


----------



## saira1214

bichex said:


> Thank you, Saira1214 . Are there medium, small size, etc...?



Check out the reference section for more information, but with the classic motorcycle bag there are different styles. The first (smallest), city (medium), town (slightly bigger), work (bigger), velo, weekender, etc. There are some variations, but that is the gist of it. http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-style-reference/


----------



## bichex

Ok, than you, I had a doubt about different sizes in the same style


----------



## myown

can anyone ID this lovely purse?


----------



## saira1214

myown said:


> can anyone ID this lovely purse?



2004 pistachio city an first in some photos.


----------



## Conni618

I'm guessing the First is Seafoam.  The stained Pistachio City is pretty famous though.


----------



## saira1214

Conni618 said:


> I'm guessing the First is Seafoam.  The stained Pistachio City is pretty famous though.



Good call. I totally missed that, it was too early in the morning for me.


----------



## beauxgoris

myown said:


> can anyone ID this lovely purse?



Yup pistachio! Her poor bag! I need to use mine. I never use it, but can't seem to let it go either. Must change up my game!


----------



## myown

thanks so much guys. and the size? It seems like ashs is smaller than MKs?


----------



## Sssy

myown said:


> thanks so much guys. and the size? It seems like ashs is smaller than MKs?



City is bigger than First. Do some research about City and First and you will find plenty of information


----------



## enjoy7477




----------



## saira1214

enjoy7477 said:


>



04 Pumpkin city


----------



## enjoy7477

Thank you Saira1214, is it real or fake?


----------



## saira1214

enjoy7477 said:


> Thank you Saira1214, is it real or fake?



Ahh, I wasn't sure if you were asking for an ID or authentication. If you want to determine authenticity, post here http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ase-read-rules-use-format-post-883898-39.html and take a look at the photos needed for authentication. This thread is for ID'ing authentic Bals for color, style, year, etc.  I am not an expert in determining authenticity, but I think there is a red flag.  Double check though in the other thread.


----------



## myown

Sssy said:


> City is bigger than First. Do some research about City and First and you will find plenty of information



aww thank you so much


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello!

Hoping someone can help with the official style and color of these:

*Please confirm if this is a Town or Part-Time, and the official color (looks more on the beige side?)
Item name: Balenciaga "Classic Town" Gray Leather Tote Purse Bag 
Item number:  201211320719 
Seller: rc-fifth-ave
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201211320719?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

*This says Navy, but is it a grey-blue? Are the pictures pretty color-accurate?
Item name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Velo Shoulder Bag Purse Navy Rose Gold Giant Hardware
Item number:  171525789489
Seller: wetkandy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171525789489?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

*Is this black or charcoal? I can't tell from the pictures, it looks olive to me?
Item name: 100% AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA THE PART TIME SHOULDER STRAP HAND BAG
Item number:  251715625526
Seller: yama****a13
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251715625526?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

*Could you let me know the style and color? And can this be worn on the shoulder?
Item name: Auth BALENCIAGA Leather Classic Totebag Handbag Greige 
Item number:   251687692799
Seller: brandoff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251687692799?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hello!
> 
> Hoping someone can help with the official style and color of these:
> 
> *Please confirm if this is a Town or Part-Time, and the official color (looks more on the beige side?)
> Item name: Balenciaga "Classic Town" Gray Leather Tote Purse Bag
> Item number:  201211320719
> Seller: rc-fifth-ave
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201211320719?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> *This says Navy, but is it a grey-blue? Are the pictures pretty color-accurate?
> Item name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Velo Shoulder Bag Purse Navy Rose Gold Giant Hardware
> Item number:  171525789489
> Seller: wetkandy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171525789489?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> *Is this black or charcoal? I can't tell from the pictures, it looks olive to me?
> Item name: 100% AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA THE PART TIME SHOULDER STRAP HAND BAG
> Item number:  251715625526
> Seller: yama****a13
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251715625526?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> *Could you let me know the style and color? And can this be worn on the shoulder?
> Item name: Auth BALENCIAGA Leather Classic Totebag Handbag Greige
> Item number:   251687692799
> Seller: brandoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251687692799?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!



1. 2006 greige city
2. 2011 Dark Night velo w/ g21 rose gold hardware (looks faded).
3. The lighting is bad, but definitely not olive. I would say that it is 2011 or newer Anthra. You can definitely see the grey in some pictures. It could also be gris tarmac, but that would not be confused with black. That's why I think it is Anthra.
4. 2011 Papyrus Sunday tote. Can be worn over the shoulder.


----------



## H’sKisses

saira1214 said:


> 1. 2006 greige city
> 2. 2011 Dark Night velo w/ g21 rose gold hardware (looks faded).
> 3. The lighting is bad, but definitely not olive. I would say that it is 2011 or newer Anthra. You can definitely see the grey in some pictures. It could also be gris tarmac, but that would not be confused with black. That's why I think it is Anthra.
> 4. 2011 Papyrus Sunday tote. Can be worn over the shoulder.




Thank you!!! I will do a search on the colors to get a better idea of what they look like in different lighting!


----------



## rosie2609

Hello Ladies, 

I have finally managed to find myself a beautiful city, yay so happy.
Can anyone tell me the colour & year please. The back of the label is difficult to photograph, the serial number is 115748.2123
Many thanks  
http://s36.photobucket.com/user/rosaliadipisa/library/


----------



## saira1214

rosie2609 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have finally managed to find myself a beautiful city, yay so happy.
> Can anyone tell me the colour & year please. The back of the label is difficult to photograph, the serial number is 115748.2123
> Many thanks
> http://s36.photobucket.com/user/rosaliadipisa/library/



Looks like 2007 black.


----------



## rosie2609

saira1214 said:


> Looks like 2007 black.




Thank you Saira. It looks black in certain light but it has a blue tinge to it, more visable on the zip. I will have a look at the colours they did in 2007


----------



## saira1214

rosie2609 said:


> Thank you Saira. It looks black in certain light but it has a blue tinge to it, more visable on the zip. I will have a look at the colours they did in 2007



It is most likely Anthra based on your description. The blue you are describing doesn't really translate in the photos.


----------



## rosie2609

saira1214 said:


> It is most likely Anthra based on your description. The blue you are describing doesn't really translate in the photos.




Thanks Saira, I think it might be Anthra. I have had a look at the charts & it's the only one it could be


----------



## saira1214

rosie2609 said:


> Thanks Saira, I think it might be Anthra. I have had a look at the charts & it's the only one it could be
> View attachment 2804770



Is the threading grey/blue or black? What color is the zipper tape? If it is grey/blue it is Anthra. If black, black.


----------



## rosie2609

saira1214 said:


> Is the threading grey/blue or black? What color is the zipper tape? If it is grey/blue it is Anthra. If black, black.




Both grey/blue, it can only be Anthracite. 
Thank you for all your help


----------



## saira1214

rosie2609 said:


> Both grey/blue, it can only be Anthracite.
> Thank you for all your help



Congrats! I have a 2007 Anthra city as well and I love mine.


----------



## yumigirl

Can someoneplease help me identify year and color for this beautiful balenciaga city?
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thanks so much!


----------



## rosie2609

saira1214 said:


> Congrats! I have a 2007 Anthra city as well and I love mine.




I'm so happy with my bag, she is a beautiful colour & will be loved for many years. I had always anthra was just a dark grey!!


----------



## saira1214

rosie2609 said:


> I'm so happy with my bag, she is a beautiful colour & will be loved for many years. I had always anthra was just a dark grey!!



It usually is, but there are many variations.  Mine is grey with strong blue undertones.  I've even had one with strong green undertones which would look olive in certain lighting. That's the beauty of Anthra, it is such a chameleon.


----------



## saira1214

yumigirl said:


> Can someoneplease help me identify year and color for this beautiful balenciaga city?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2805202
> View attachment 2805203
> View attachment 2805204
> 
> Thanks so much!



2012 Dark Violet.


----------



## yumigirl

Thanks so much! It was listed as brand new, does not show signs of wear, hardware has no scratches and interior is pristine. Is it possible then to have older models still available somewhere?


----------



## saira1214

yumigirl said:


> Thanks so much! It was listed as brand new, does not show signs of wear, hardware has no scratches and interior is pristine. Is it possible then to have older models still available somewhere?




Sure. Old stock that didn't sell, etc. maybe it was never carried by its previous owner? There are many possibilities.


----------



## yumigirl

saira1214 said:


> Sure. Old stock that didn't sell, etc. maybe it was never carried by its previous owner? There are many possibilities.




Thanks again! Btw, my sister's name is also Saira!


----------



## laureenthemean

Hi ladies! I appreciate the help with identifying this one!


----------



## saira1214

yumigirl said:


> Thanks again! Btw, my sister's name is also Saira!




How cool! There are very few people with that name.


----------



## saira1214

laureenthemean said:


> Hi ladies! I appreciate the help with identifying this one!




You can post pictures of the full bag?


----------



## laureenthemean

saira1214 said:


> You can post pictures of the full bag?



Sure! It's a magenta Day, just not sure of the year.


----------



## Sssy

laureenthemean said:


> sure! It's a magenta day, just not sure of the year.
> Lh4.googleusercontent.com/-hiprx5lnojg/vgtl3h0hlvi/aaaaaaaacxm/xpqh8wi77ck/s2048/img_3254.jpg



2008


----------



## laureenthemean

Sssy said:


> 2008



Thanks!


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> You can post pictures of the full bag?


Saira, could you tell us which Magenta it is. I compared it to my 2005 and it looks different, but you can see better through the fading, lighting... 



laureenthemean said:


> Sure! It's a magenta Day, just not sure of the year.
> lh4.googleusercontent.com/-HiPRx5LNOJg/VGTl3h0hLVI/AAAAAAAACxM/XPQh8wi77ck/s2048/IMG_3254.JPG



 I think it will be safe to wait for second opinion. Magenta fades in funny shades, this one looks nothing like my 2005, but the colours were so similar.


----------



## laureenthemean

Sssy said:


> Saira, could you tell us which Magenta it is. I compared it to my 2005 and it looks different, but you can see better through the fading, lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be safe to wait for second opinion. Magenta fades in funny shades, this one looks nothing like my 2005, but the colours were so similar.



Ah okay. It has definitely faded but I could have sworn it was an '05, ha.

edit: Looking up my history from when I bought it, definitely '05. Thanks for all your help, though!


----------



## Sssy

laureenthemean said:


> Ah okay. It has definitely faded but I could have sworn it was an '05, ha.
> 
> edit: Looking up my history from when I bought it, definitely '05. Thanks for all your help, though!



Sorry for the confusion. It just proves how different Magenta is. Honestly mine looks nothing like yours


----------



## rosie2609

saira1214 said:


> It usually is, but there are many variations.  Mine is grey with strong blue undertones.  I've even had one with strong green undertones which would look olive in certain lighting. That's the beauty of Anthra, it is such a chameleon.




Anthra is my new favourite colour. Thank you so much for all the info x


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> Saira, could you tell us which Magenta it is. I compared it to my 2005 and it looks different, but you can see better through the fading, lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be safe to wait for second opinion. Magenta fades in funny shades, this one looks nothing like my 2005, but the colours were so similar.





laureenthemean said:


> Ah okay. It has definitely faded but I could have sworn it was an '05, ha.
> 
> edit: Looking up my history from when I bought it, definitely '05. Thanks for all your help, though!



It does look like a faded 05 magenta.  The reason I ask for a full picture of the bag is to see those types of variances, i.e. fading, and other subtle changes that Bal has made over the years. I can't make those determinations just based on the tag. Thanks for posting the additional photo.


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> It does look like a faded 05 magenta.  The reason I ask for a full picture of the bag is to see those types of variances, i.e. fading, and other subtle changes that Bal has made over the years. I can't make those determinations just based on the tag. Thanks for posting the additional photo.



Thank you. You have some special powers


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> Thank you. You have some special powers



Aww, you are so kind! Not as many as you though.


----------



## laureenthemean

saira1214 said:


> It does look like a faded 05 magenta.  The reason I ask for a full picture of the bag is to see those types of variances, i.e. fading, and other subtle changes that Bal has made over the years. I can't make those determinations just based on the tag. Thanks for posting the additional photo.



Good to know, thanks for the info!


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello,

Can you please confirm the year and official color of these:

Is this just "Gray"?
Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Gray Sunday Small Tote 228750 Leather Tote Bag
Item Number:221604149084
Seller ID: brandearauction
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221604149084?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Is this Khaki or a kind of grey???
Item Name: 100% Authentic BALENCIAGA Editors Bag CLASSIC DAY Hand Bag Khaki Leather 366-7
Item Number:231387466662
Seller ID: standingpoint
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231387466662?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## Catash

Hey Saira, Is this 2004 Lilac? Why does this look so pink? Maybe it is Rose? 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/pink-leather-borsa-1276483.shtml


----------



## saira1214

Catash said:


> Hey Saira, Is this 2004 Lilac? Why does this look so pink? Maybe it is Rose?
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/pink-leather-borsa-1276483.shtml




Yes, it's 04 rose.


----------



## saira1214

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please confirm the year and official color of these:
> 
> Is this just "Gray"?
> Item Name: Authentic BALENCIAGA Gray Sunday Small Tote 228750 Leather Tote Bag
> Item Number:221604149084
> Seller ID: brandearauction
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221604149084?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Is this Khaki or a kind of grey???
> Item Name: 100% Authentic BALENCIAGA Editors Bag CLASSIC DAY Hand Bag Khaki Leather 366-7
> Item Number:231387466662
> Seller ID: standingpoint
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231387466662?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!



Both are Anthra 2011


----------



## H’sKisses

saira1214 said:


> Both are Anthra 2011




Thank you! I would have never guessed Anthra on the one listed as khaki!!!!! I don't know if I want an anthra, might be too dark for me...


----------



## H’sKisses

Need help once again, can you please help with the actual shade this is? Is it just plain beige? I'm either color blind or my phone just doesn't show colors well!


----------



## saira1214

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thank you! I would have never guessed Anthra on the one listed as khaki!!!!! I don't know if I want an anthra, might be too dark for me...



Anthra is a chameleon color with a grey base, but can have blue or green undertones depending on the year and leather variation.  Anthra can be light or dark, but if you are looking for a straight steel grey bag, your best bet is Gris Tarmac.


----------



## H’sKisses

saira1214 said:


> Anthra is a chameleon color with a grey base, but can have blue or green undertones depending on the year and leather variation.  Anthra can be light or dark, but if you are looking for a straight steel grey bag, your best bet is Gris Tarmac.




Yes, a straight up steel grey bag is what I want... Problem is, in my search for it I come across other colors that make me go "oooh I want that one too!". &#128553; so far I've ended up with a Rose Thulian when i was searching for a straight up red and a Greige when I was searching for a straight up steel grey. Oh well. They're happy little detours. &#128541;


----------



## saira1214

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Yes, a straight up steel grey bag is what I want... Problem is, in my search for it I come across other colors that make me go "oooh I want that one too!". &#128553; so far I've ended up with a Rose Thulian when i was searching for a straight up red and a Greige when I was searching for a straight up steel grey. Oh well. They're happy little detours. &#128541;


----------



## saira1214

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Need help once again, can you please help with the actual shade this is? Is it just plain beige? I'm either color blind or my phone just doesn't show colors well!
> View attachment 2806734
> 
> View attachment 2806735



Looks like Sahara or Praline.  It is difficult for me to distinguish these two colors in photos, but Sahara has a more yellow undertone while Praline has a more pink/brown-ish undertone. If I had to guess, I would say 09 Praline.


----------



## H’sKisses

saira1214 said:


> Looks like Sahara or Praline.  It is difficult for me to distinguish these two colors in photos, but Sahara has a more yellow undertone while Praline has a more pink/brown-ish undertone. If I had to guess, I would say 09 Praline.




Thank you!!! I will google to get a better idea of what Praline looks like.


----------



## saira1214

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thank you!!! I will google to get a better idea of what Praline looks like.



Look at 2008 Sahara too, because it could be that as well. I just can't really tell in the photo.   Good luck!


----------



## H’sKisses

saira1214 said:


> Look at 2008 Sahara too, because it could be that as well. I just can't really tell in the photo.   Good luck!




Will do, thank you!


----------



## georgie31

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Will do, thank you!



Hi all! I just got the all-clear that this bag is authentic, can you please help me identify the year/type of leather/color name? Seller isn't sure of the year, she said maybe 08/09. This is my first Bal bag, and I adore the color! The bag is in a little rougher condition than advertised, but I think it can be rehabbed... Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## saira1214

georgie31 said:


> Hi all! I just got the all-clear that this bag is authentic, can you please help me identify the year/type of leather/color name? Seller isn't sure of the year, she said maybe 08/09. This is my first Bal bag, and I adore the color! The bag is in a little rougher condition than advertised, but I think it can be rehabbed... Thanks in advance!!!




Lighting is too dark, but it looks like 05 caramel or 06 camel.


----------



## Catash

saira1214 said:


> Yes, it's 04 rose.



Thanks Saira. I will pass this one up then.


----------



## georgie31

saira1214 said:


> Lighting is too dark, but it looks like 05 caramel or 06 camel.




Thanks for the insight! Here is a better pic in daylight.


----------



## saira1214

georgie31 said:


> Thanks for the insight! Here is a better pic in daylight.
> View attachment 2807863




Oh man, now I'm thinking it may be 07 Sienna. Does the mirror have a pocket on the back?


----------



## georgie31

saira1214 said:


> Oh man, now I'm thinking it may be 07 Sienna. Does the mirror have a pocket on the back?



Yes, it does!!


----------



## saira1214

georgie31 said:


> Yes, it does!!




Ok, I think it is 07 sienna. I thought it could be 09 automne, but it's not.


----------



## georgie31

saira1214 said:


> Ok, I think it is 07 sienna. I thought it could be 09 automne, but it's not.



Cool, thank you! Does that mean it's chevre leather, or angeau?


----------



## saira1214

georgie31 said:


> Cool, thank you! Does that mean it's chevre leather, or angeau?




It's chèvre.


----------



## georgie31

saira1214 said:


> It's chèvre.



Nice! It's super-soft and the color is just awesome. It's really cool to be able to get the information about it, thanks for sharing your expertise!!


----------



## luthienbabe

georgie31 said:


> Thanks for the insight! Here is a better pic in daylight.
> View attachment 2807863



Hi Georgie,

I just wanted to say congrats on the bag! Leather looks super chewy and I just adore the color


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Saira is this vert menthe? Also is it a classic folk? Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Saira is this vert menthe? Also is it a classic folk? Thanks!




Yes to both.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

saira1214 said:


> Yes to both.



Thank you saira! Do you happen to know the original price for the classic folk back in 2011? I can't seem to find info here on the forum for this style.


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag

Hi ladies! Can anyone please help me identify the following color based on the leather tag number#282011 5120 530845. I don't know if it is violet or dark violet. any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Thank you saira! Do you happen to know the original price for the classic folk back in 2011? I can't seem to find info here on the forum for this style.



Sorry, I don't know.


----------



## saira1214

foxmomlovesbbag said:


> Hi ladies! Can anyone please help me identify the following color based on the leather tag number#282011 5120 530845. I don't know if it is violet or dark violet. any help is greatly appreciated.



We can only determine style from the leather tag. Can you please photo photos of the full bag?


----------



## Nectarine25

Can anyone identify what is the color and year of this slim? I've been trying to go through the threads to find out and I think I'm either blind or stupid


----------



## BagTroll

Could anyone identify the color and year if this bag please? Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

Nectarine25 said:


> Can anyone identify what is the color and year of this slim? I've been trying to go through the threads to find out and I think I'm either blind or stupid



08 Bubblegum


----------



## saira1214

BagTroll said:


> View attachment 2813369
> View attachment 2813371
> View attachment 2813372
> View attachment 2813373
> View attachment 2813377
> View attachment 2813379
> 
> 
> Could anyone identify the color and year if this bag please? Thanks!



Looks like a faded 2010 murier.


----------



## Nectarine25

saira1214 said:


> 08 Bubblegum


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## bjoernholdt

How/where do I find the ATB thread?


----------



## saira1214

bjoernholdt said:


> How/where do I find the ATB thread?



http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...s-use-format-post-883898-56.html#post27691290


----------



## georgie31

luthienbabe said:


> Hi Georgie,
> 
> I just wanted to say congrats on the bag! Leather looks super chewy and I just adore the color



Thanks!! The leather is SO soft! The bag is awesome, the color is exactly what I've been looking for. Happy to have found this one!


----------



## ClarieT

Hi! Could someone help answer this question; on a site named therealreal.com I found a Balenciaga Classic City which they claim is the marron F/W from 2004, the bag I've been looking for a long time now and I really want to buy it. But I'm not sure this actually is the marron color - it looks much brighter than a marron one, doesn't it? More like a sienna or something. If I understand correctly the marron color is dark brown with deep red undertones. But maybe the lightning makes it look more light brown than it is?

Link to the bag:
https://www.therealreal.com/product...hels/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-13

Thanks for helping!


----------



## Jira

ClarieT said:


> Hi! Could someone help answer this question; on a site named therealreal.com I found a Balenciaga Classic City which they claim is the marron F/W from 2004, the bag I've been looking for a long time now and I really want to buy it. But I'm not sure this actually is the marron color - it looks much brighter than a marron one, doesn't it? More like a sienna or something. If I understand correctly the marron color is dark brown with deep red undertones. But maybe the lightning makes it look more light brown than it is?
> 
> Link to the bag:
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...hels/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-13
> 
> Thanks for helping!



It does look like Marron, but please ask for pictures of the inside tag -- that will help us confirm for sure.


----------



## Catash

Hey Saira is this Sang? Why is it so orange?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271687882128?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I just got a Ruby that will arrive next week. Otherwise I would really like to have a Sang City.


----------



## saira1214

Catash said:


> Hey Saira is this Sang? Why is it so orange?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271687882128?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I just got a Ruby that will arrive next week. Otherwise I would really like to have a Sang City.




It's 10 tomate.


----------



## Catash

saira1214 said:


> It's 10 tomate.


No wonder. Thanks!


----------



## jackofthorns

HI, is anyone able to identify these two bags? the black one has been well used and the leather has worn off on quite a few places so the bits that are metal on the trims used to be leather. i bought both from a reputable LA based consignment store so i am pretty sure they are both authentic.
the yellow one - the number is hard to see in the photo - it is 228767 002058


----------



## saira1214

jackofthorns said:


> HI, is anyone able to identify these two bags? the black one has been well used and the leather has worn off on quite a few places so the bits that are metal on the trims used to be leather. i bought both from a reputable LA based consignment store so i am pretty sure they are both authentic.
> the yellow one - the number is hard to see in the photo - it is 228767 002058



I'm not familiar with the first bag, but the black is from 2009 or 2010 and is a giant covered hardware street bag.  Hope that helps!


----------



## mmj257

Hi all, i need some help. im interested in this coin pouch but im not sure what is the exact blue. can someone help me to identify? TIA!!


----------



## robert5050

like sea?


----------



## jackofthorns

thank you!! hopefully someone can recognise the other one now!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello Saira,

Need to "disturb" you again 
Can you kindly let me know what color is this CGH City.
Appreciate


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Hello Saira,
> 
> Need to "disturb" you again
> Can you kindly let me know what color is this CGH City.
> Appreciate



Hi hon! Not a problem at all.    This looks like 2009 Poupre.


----------



## peacebabe

saira1214 said:


> Hi hon! Not a problem at all.    This looks like 2009 Poupre.



Yipee !!! I was hoping for a Poupre too before it arrives, as the listing photos looked more like a Amethyst. Luckily it's a Poupre.

Thanks Babe !!!


----------



## saira1214

mmj257 said:


> Hi all, i need some help. im interested in this coin pouch but im not sure what is the exact blue. can someone help me to identify? TIA!!


SLGs are a little hard for me, but it looks like this one may be Blue Cobalt. Can you please post a clearer picture of the back of the tag? Thanks!


----------



## Nacylee

Oh, it's really a wonderful choice for Mother's Day gift.


----------



## jackofthorns

was anyone able to recognise this one?


----------



## Sssy

jackofthorns said:


> was anyone able to recognise this one?



It looks like this bag belongs to Cherche family


----------



## cracker

Can someone tell me if this color is Indigo? Also, are there any recent blues that resemble this color?


----------



## saira1214

cracker said:


> Can someone tell me if this color is Indigo? Also, are there any recent blues that resemble this color?



Hard to tell. Could be Outremer of Blue Cobalt. Blue indigo is a much lighter blue and 05 indigo isn't as bright and saturated.  Could also be 2005 navy, but I am just guessing.


----------



## cracker

I know its an older photo/bag pre 2007.....I had the photo in my bucket from when i used to post more frequently. Is outremer or blue cobalt pretty close to this color?


----------



## saira1214

cracker said:


> I know its an older photo/bag pre 2007.....I had the photo in my bucket from when i used to post more frequently. Is outremer or blue cobalt pretty close to this color?



OK, I would think it is 05 Navy then, or maybe the color in the picture has been overexposed.  Yes, I would think Blue Cobalt is the closest and Outremer is a touch more electric.


----------



## cracker

Thanks....I'm out of touch with the newer colors. I'll have to check those two out


----------



## jackofthorns

Sssy said:


> It looks like this bag belongs to Cherche family


thank you! do you have any tips on trying to identify which season its from? I'm so new to this!


----------



## saira1214

cracker said:


> Thanks....I'm out of touch with the newer colors. I'll have to check those two out




If you are looking for a subtle brightness, I think blue cobalt will work. Outremer is more of a pop color. Hope that helps!


----------



## wisconsin

Please help me identify color, season ,year,leather.
Thank you so much.


----------



## ponpon

hi all^^

I'm wondering this bag is what color? which year?

thanks for answering


----------



## saira1214

wisconsin said:


> Please help me identify color, season ,year,leather.
> 
> Thank you so much.




The lighting is giving me trouble. I'm thinking 08 Charbon or truffle


----------



## saira1214

ponpon said:


> hi all^^
> 
> I'm wondering this bag is what color? which year?
> 
> thanks for answering




This is 14 charbon.


----------



## wisconsin

wisconsin said:


> Please help me identify color, season ,year,leather.
> Thank you so much.


This is my 4 th bal bag.Was hoping this is a chèvre bag.My others are
2009 galet city
2012 black rgun part time
2013 beige nougatine with agh.
My other bags are bottega so
Thank you wonderful tif members. I have browsed for hours on this forum and learnt so much especially from  you all.


----------



## wisconsin

saira1214 said:


> The lighting is giving me trouble. I'm thinking 08 Charbon or truffle


The mirror has a back pocket.
Could it still be 08 ?
I was hoping after researching the forum it was truffle 06 or 07 chevre
Thanks


----------



## wisconsin

wisconsin said:


> The mirror has a back pocket.
> Could it still be 08 ?
> I was hoping after researching the forum it was truffle 06 or 07 chevre
> Thanks


Would this picture help.


----------



## ponpon

saira1214 said:


> This is 14 charbon.


Saira,thanks a lot^^

Isn't it  GGH21 work? which has been discontinued ever since f/w 2011?


----------



## peacebabe

wisconsin said:


> The mirror has a back pocket.
> Could it still be 08 ?
> I was hoping after researching the forum it was truffle 06 or 07 chevre
> Thanks



U r right about the pocket on the mirror as it stop from F/W 2008. As for the color, wait for Saira to confirm with you again as she is the expert


----------



## wisconsin

peacebabe said:


> U r right about the pocket on the mirror as it stop from F/W 2008. As for the color, wait for Saira to confirm with you again as she is the expert


Thanks peace babe.
Will wait to hear from Saira.


----------



## saira1214

wisconsin said:


> The mirror has a back pocket.
> Could it still be 08 ?
> I was hoping after researching the forum it was truffle 06 or 07 chevre
> Thanks




Some 08 bags have the pocket. I think it is 06 truffle.


----------



## saira1214

ponpon said:


> Saira,thanks a lot^^
> 
> Isn't it  GGH21 work? which has been discontinued ever since f/w 2011?




No, it's g12.


----------



## BagTroll

May I know what color and year this is? Thanks


----------



## saira1214

BagTroll said:


> View attachment 2825990
> 
> 
> May I know what color and year this is? Thanks




The lighting is bad in this pic. It pols like cornflower. Can you post a photo of the silver plate in the bag?


----------



## BagTroll

saira1214 said:


> the lighting is bad in this pic. It pols like cornflower. Can you post a photo of the silver plate in the bag?


----------



## pinkpanther84

Just managed to find a city In parme on eBay! 2011. Absolutley in love. Even tho the price was the same as a new bal!!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Could you take a look at this bag? The seller says its a "marine" town with rose gold g12 but the measurements seem weird. (Height 13", Width 16", Depth 7") Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Could you take a look at this bag? The seller says its a "marine" town with rose gold g12 but the measurements seem weird. (Height 13", Width 16", Depth 7") Thank you!




It's dark night.


----------



## BVBags

saira1214 said:


> Some 08 bags have the pocket. I think it is 06 truffle.


Thanks Saira!


----------



## saira1214

BagTroll said:


> View attachment 2826257
> View attachment 2826258
> View attachment 2826259



2011 Atlantique.


----------



## BagTroll

May I know the year and color of this please? Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

BagTroll said:


> View attachment 2826829
> View attachment 2826830
> View attachment 2826832
> View attachment 2826833
> 
> 
> May I know the year and color of this please? Thanks!



Very faded 2011 Blue Paon.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

saira1214 said:


> It's dark night.



Is it a town? Those dimensions are strange. Thanks saira!


----------



## saira1214

Robyn Loraine said:


> Is it a town? Those dimensions are strange. Thanks saira!



From the photos, yes. I don't know about the dimensions. Sorry.


----------



## mango17

Dear all,

Found this PT (Poor Thing) in my closet yesterday. I don't think I carried her.
Can somebody please help me with the color? The paper tag says its a FW 2009.

Thanks!


----------



## mango17

Also this one please. Body is light khaki while the mirror looks like galet?

The last photo is probably a more accurate color of the bag. 

Bought this pre-loved City off Evil Bay. Gift for my mum when she visits me next Feb. 
When DH goes away for work, I took out my DIY kit and scrub the handles. Yes, all that gunk in the first photo is gone and now it is time to give it a proper identity.

Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

mango17 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 
> 
> Found this PT (Poor Thing) in my closet yesterday. I don't think I carried her.
> 
> Can somebody please help me with the color? The paper tag says its a FW 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




The tag doesn't belong to this bag. It looks like 2010 moutarde.


----------



## saira1214

mango17 said:


> Also this one please. Body is light khaki while the mirror looks like galet?
> 
> The last photo is probably a more accurate color of the bag.
> 
> Bought this pre-loved City off Evil Bay. Gift for my mum when she visits me next Feb.
> When DH goes away for work, I took out my DIY kit and scrub the handles. Yes, all that gunk in the first photo is gone and now it is time to give it a proper identity.
> 
> Thanks!



2009 galet.


----------



## Sssy

mango17 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Found this PT (Poor Thing) in my closet yesterday. I don't think I carried her.
> Can somebody please help me with the color? The paper tag says its a FW 2009.
> 
> Thanks!



I believe this bag is fake, sorry


----------



## mango17

Sssy said:


> I believe this bag is fake, sorry



Hi Sssy, 

Hmm, quite unlikely. 

This was purchased in Bal boutique in Shibuya. I still have the origin paperwork with merchant's stamp, all in a small Balenciaga envelop.


----------



## Sssy

mango17 said:


> Hi Sssy,
> 
> Hmm, quite unlikely.
> 
> This was purchased in Bal boutique in Shibuya. I still have the origin paperwork with merchant's stamp, all in a small Balenciaga envelop.



You know better where you bought it  But I believe that tag and zipper head don't belong to authentic bag.


----------



## mango17

post removed..

thanks!


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> I believe this bag is fake, sorry



That explains why I had a hard time ID'ing it. The zipper tape does not match Moutarde, but there is no way that it is 2008 Buton D'or.


----------



## mafernanda

was anyone able to recognise this one? 

http://s4.postimg.org/6nm4el86l/20141215_153322.jpg

http://s27.postimg.org/n9p57zwoz/20141215_153326.jpg


----------



## saira1214

mafernanda said:


> was anyone able to recognise this one?
> 
> s2.subirimagenes.com/privadas/previo/thump_227053020141215153322.jpg



It looks like its from the Lune line.


----------



## mafernanda

saira1214 said:


> It looks like its from the Lune line.


Do you know if these bag has serial number?


----------



## saira1214

mafernanda said:


> Do you know if these bag has serial number?



I don't. Try doing some searches in the main forum, you may get the information that way.


----------



## Sssy

mafernanda said:


> Do you know if these bag has serial number?



They have a style number. Saira is right, do some research and you will be able to find more info


----------



## calcopenhagen

Dear pb Friends 
I've just bought my first balenciaga (been a Bottega girl always) from fashionphile, but its rather difficult to find out what The name of the model is, and also what year Its from.
I would love to know my new baby's history, Can you help? 
Will post Pix.


----------



## saira1214

calcopenhagen said:


> Dear pb Friends
> I've just bought my first balenciaga (been a Bottega girl always) from fashionphile, but its rather difficult to find out what The name of the model is, and also what year Its from.
> I would love to know my new baby's history, Can you help?
> Will post Pix.



2007 Anthracite hobo with giant gold hardware. Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## calcopenhagen

Thankyou saira 
So its just called HOBO ?


----------



## saira1214

calcopenhagen said:


> Thankyou saira
> So its just called HOBO ?



Yep, called the hobo.


----------



## Fashionvictim10

Hi, which year is this anthracite town from? Thanks.
Balenciaga Town 
Seller: nouvelle_maison 
Item # 131375881833...


----------



## Imles

May I know which year of this black city?

It's 115748 D94JT 3055


----------



## saira1214

Imles said:


> May I know which year of this black city?
> 
> It's 115748 D94JT 3055




Please post a picture of the silver plate or white tag.


----------



## saira1214

Fashionvictim10 said:


> Hi, which year is this anthracite town from? Thanks.
> 
> Balenciaga Town
> 
> Seller: nouvelle_maison
> 
> Item # 131375881833...




Please post photos.


----------



## Fashionvictim10

saira1214 said:


> Please post photos.



Its's this one--is it 2011 or 2012?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131375881833?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## saira1214

Fashionvictim10 said:


> Its's this one--is it 2011 or 2012?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131375881833?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




I can't tell from these photos. Sorry.


----------



## Fashionvictim10

Its's this one--is it 2011 or 2012?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131375881833...:MEBIDX:IT
Originally Posted by Fashionvictim10 

I can't tell from these photos. Sorry.

-----

What photos would you need to tell the year, other than of the card?


----------



## saira1214

Fashionvictim10 said:


> Its's this one--is it 2011 or 2012?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131375881833...:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Originally Posted by Fashionvictim10
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell from these photos. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> 
> What photos would you need to tell the year, other than of the card?




A full and clear pic of the back of the tag showing "made in Italy."


----------



## Fashionvictim10

The photo is here:http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ead-the-rules-and-883898-98.html#post27802293
Its's this one--is it 2011 or 2012?



http://www.ebay.com/itm/131375881833...:MEBIDX:IT

Originally Posted by Fashionvictim10 



I can't tell from these photos. Sorry.



-----



What photos would you need to tell the year, other than of the card?
Originally Posted by Fashionvictim10 

A full and clear pic of the back of the tag showing "made in Italy."


----------



## saira1214

fashionvictim10 said:


> the photo is here:http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ead-the-rules-and-883898-98.html#post27802293
> its's this one--is it 2011 or 2012?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131375881833...:mebidx:it
> 
> originally posted by fashionvictim10
> 
> 
> 
> i can't tell from these photos. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> 
> what photos would you need to tell the year, other than of the card?
> Originally posted by fashionvictim10
> 
> a full and clear pic of the back of the tag showing "made in italy."



2011


----------



## Fashionvictim10

saira1214 said:


> 2011



Thanks!


----------



## ksadowski

Hi, ladies. Need some help here. I just purchased this bag. Is it Rouge Cardinal or Coquelicot?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=361147159277


----------



## ksadowski

Rouge cardinal or coquelicot? 
Here are the pictures:


----------



## Sssy

ksadowski said:


> Hi, ladies. Need some help here. I just purchased this bag. Is it Rouge Cardinal or Coquelicot?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=361147159277



I believe it's Cocquelicot, but wait for Saira  she will know for sure


----------



## ksadowski

Sssy said:


> I believe it's Cocquelicot, but wait for Saira  she will know for sure




That's great news! I was hoping for cocquelicot!


----------



## ksadowski

Sssy said:


> I believe it's Cocquelicot, but wait for Saira  she will know for sure




But, did coquelicot Velos have the adjustable strap?


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> I believe it's Cocquelicot, but wait for Saira  she will know for sure







ksadowski said:


> But, did coquelicot Velos have the adjustable strap?




It looks like coq, but they can look the same in photos. 2012 coq would have an adjustable strap. Sssy, there is a letter on back of the 2012 tags, right? Or did that start in 2013?

ETA: if it's coq it will have a K on the back of the leather tag.


----------



## ksadowski

saira1214 said:


> It looks like coq, but they can look the same in photos. 2012 coq would have an adjustable strap. Sssy, there is a letter on back of the 2012 tags, right? Or did that start in 2013?
> 
> ETA: if it's coq it will have a K on the back of the leather tag.




No letters on the back of the tag


----------



## saira1214

ksadowski said:


> No letters on the back of the tag
> View attachment 2840287




Ok, it's Coq from s/s 12, the letters started f/w 12.


----------



## ksadowski

saira1214 said:


> Ok, it's Coq from s/s 12, the letters started f/w 12.




You ladies are the best! I was convinced it was rouge cardinal. I can't wait to rock my new coquelicot Velo!


----------



## ksadowski

saira1214 said:


> Ok, it's Coq from s/s 12, the letters started f/w 12.




Thank you for doing what you do!


----------



## saira1214

ksadowski said:


> Thank you for doing what you do!




No problem! Sssy spotted it right away.


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> No problem! Sssy spotted it right away.



Thank you for confirming  Finally I was right with the colour. Honestly I have no idea how you do it  Magic...


----------



## Imles

Can someone help identify this bag?


----------



## luthienbabe

Hi ladies,

Can anyone tell me the year of this bag?

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Balenciaga-T...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item259c1d587b

Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> Thank you for confirming  Finally I was right with the colour. Honestly I have no idea how you do it  Magic...




2012 Vert Poker city


----------



## saira1214

luthienbabe said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> can anyone tell me the year of this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/balenciaga-t...3?pt=lh_defaultdomain_211&hash=item259c1d587b
> 
> thanks!




2011


----------



## luthienbabe

saira1214 said:


> 2011



thanks!!


----------



## EdlynP

Hello Ladies, please help me identify style & color. Thank you


----------



## Imles

EdlynP said:


> Hello Ladies, please help me identify style & color. Thank you



Look like Cassis part time


----------



## Platinummouse72

I'm putting up pics of a bag my daughter in law bought from Selfridges in '12 she thinks. I'd love to know what season and color this is, and also, has anyone seen rivets like these? I never have.


----------



## Platinummouse72

Sorry Im having trouble uploading the pics, not sure why..


----------



## Platinummouse72

oh no.. will try again later with some tech help Sorry for the partial pic


----------



## EdlynP

Imles said:


> Look like Cassis part time



Thank you so much &#128522;


----------



## Platinummouse72

Ok managed to put one pic up, please can someone identify this one, thanks!


----------



## pinkbunny2

Hi,

Can anyone tell me the style and year for this bag? Much appreciated!


----------



## Sssy

pinkbunny2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me the style and year for this bag? Much appreciated!



This is a fake bag.


----------



## Imles

Wow... how to tell it's a fake one?


----------



## Sssy

Platinummouse72 said:


> Ok managed to put one pic up, please can someone identify this one, thanks!



Riva Velo


----------



## Sssy

Imles said:


> Wow... how to tell it's a fake one?



It looks fake, very fake


----------



## Platinummouse72

Sssy said:


> Riva Velo



Thanks so much Sssy! I will look up this style. Is it a '12 bag? and do you know what the color is? I'm wondering about the studs and if they were used on any other bags as well..


----------



## Sssy

Platinummouse72 said:


> Thanks so much Sssy! I will look up this style. Is it a '12 bag? and do you know what the color is? I'm wondering about the studs and if they were used on any other bags as well..



You are welcome   I believe this bag is from 2011, they were made of calfskin. These funny looking studs ( sometimes called nipple  ) were on City and Velo for sure.


----------



## Platinummouse72

Sssy said:


> You are welcome   I believe this bag is from 2011, they were made of calfskin. These funny looking studs ( sometimes called nipple  ) were on City and Velo for sure.



Ah ok.. thanks, and I've just seen your Rivas.. the Blue Roi (gorgeous!!) and the Tan, which looks like what I've put up. Haha and been reading all the nipple comments I really rather like the studs and now I've got the nipple idea in my head!:giggles:


----------



## Sssy

Platinummouse72 said:


> Ah ok.. thanks, and I've just seen your Rivas.. the Blue Roi (gorgeous!!) and the Tan, which looks like what I've put up. Haha and been reading all the nipple comments I really rather like the studs and now I've got the nipple idea in my head!:giggles:



Probably you've confused me with Ceejay, she has or had few of them. I believe she has or had every single style Balenciaga has ever produced


----------



## Platinummouse72

Im so sorry, I did confuse you with Ceejay:shame: You along with her and others have been so generous, sharing your experience and knowledge of so many years


----------



## pinkbunny2

Sssy said:


> This is a fake bag.



Oh that's a shame. Thanks though.


----------



## lilazn00

Can you tell me the colour of this bag &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Imles

Look like rose azalea (ss14) or rose peche  (fw13)


----------



## peacebabe

Hi Siara & kind members!

Can please help me with the color & year of production. 

Also wishing all peace, joy & happiness for the coming 2015 !


----------



## thithi

Can someone please help me?  I'm trying to figure out the color and season of this hip.  The paper tag reads 2013 1 242803 AZK03 1675, followed by Chevre.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161539245961

Your help will be much appreciated!!


----------



## Sssy

thithi said:


> Can someone please help me?  I'm trying to figure out the color and season of this hip.  The paper tag reads 2013 1 242803 AZK03 1675, followed by Chevre.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161539245961
> 
> Your help will be much appreciated!!



Looks like S/S 2013 Holiday Collection. Hip in Rouge with gold studs It was made of Hamilton, chevre leather.


----------



## Pennylou

Hi!
Anyone know what color this is? And what year it was produced? According to the seller, the bag is from 2005/2006... I thought it was from way later. Then, I have no idea when they first started making G21 hardware...  The serial number is 173084.002123. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Hi Siara & kind members!
> 
> 
> 
> Can please help me with the color & year of production.
> 
> 
> 
> Also wishing all peace, joy & happiness for the coming 2015 !




Happy New Year! I'm checking in periodically from St. Thomas. This looks like praline to me, but the lighting is a little dark. Is it more cream or white in person?


----------



## saira1214

Pennylou said:


> Hi!
> 
> Anyone know what color this is? And what year it was produced? According to the seller, the bag is from 2005/2006... I thought it was from way later. Then, I have no idea when they first started making G21 hardware...  The serial number is 173084.002123.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!




This looks like the same bag peacebabe posted. Looks like 09 praline. G21 started in 2007, so it can't be from 2005/06. Is there a pocket in the mirror?


----------



## peacebabe

saira1214 said:


> Happy New Year! I'm checking in periodically from St. Thomas. This looks like praline to me, but the lighting is a little dark. Is it more cream or white in person?



Hi babe !!!

Having a new year break ?? 
Well ..... it looks more like creamy beige?? Im really bad at this. I hope the additional 2 photos help though.

Go enjoy yourself. Not urgent as i already gotten the bag. Just wish to know what i have gotten


----------



## thithi

Sssy said:


> Looks like S/S 2013 Holiday Collection. Hip in Rouge with gold studs It was made of Hamilton, chevre leather.



Thanks so much! Is this from 2013? I was told chevre was no longer used after 2008.


----------



## Sssy

thithi said:


> Thanks so much! Is this from 2013? I was told chevre was no longer used after 2008.



It's totally different chevre ( Hamilton leather) from what we know from the older days  It's stiffer and tougher, slightly pebbled. As far as I know it is used mainly for Holiday/ limited editions. Yes,  it is S/S 2013


----------



## Pennylou

saira1214 said:


> This looks like the same bag peacebabe posted. Looks like 09 praline. G21 started in 2007, so it can't be from 2005/06. Is there a pocket in the mirror?


Thanks for your reply! No, there's no pocket in the mirror. The seller seems to have absolutely no idea what year or color :I makes me a bit suspicious.... gah. *saira1214*


----------



## Houseofphylis

Hi wonderful ladies and happy new year! I just bought this B bag, which would be my first, and I'm not sure exactly which style and color it is. I just saw it and had to have it! Lol I got a little excited! Thank you for your help!


----------



## Houseofphylis

Houseofphylis said:


> Hi wonderful ladies and happy new year! I just bought this B bag, which would be my first, and I'm not sure exactly which style and color it is. I just saw it and had to have it! Lol I got a little excited! Thank you for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847839
> View attachment 2847840




Also here is the tag if you could tell me the year too!


----------



## Sssy

Houseofphylis said:


> Also here is the tag if you could tell me the year too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847843



This is a fake bag


----------



## Houseofphylis

Sssy said:


> This is a fake bag




Oh no. &#128532; I will be sending it back. I guess I got way too excited. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Sssy

Houseofphylis said:


> Oh no. &#128532; I will be sending it back. I guess I got way too excited. Thank you for your help!



No problem  I hope you will find an authentic bag soon  
Feel free to post it in Authenticate Thread before you buy.


----------



## Lizziemama

Pls help. Thanks!!


----------



## JY1217

Hi everyone, happy new year
just find a bag from a online store, it's a shoulder bag only im not sure what style is this. 

always want a small shoulder B bag, since the day bag is too big, this one is what i am considering

anyone knows this style? thanks so much


----------



## Pennylou

Anyone know what color this is? Its such a beautiful pink! Thanks in advance


----------



## saira1214

Pennylou said:


> Thanks for your reply! No, there's no pocket in the mirror. The seller seems to have absolutely no idea what year or color :I makes me a bit suspicious.... gah. *saira1214*



09 prAline.



peacebabe said:


> Hi babe !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Having a new year break ??
> 
> Well ..... it looks more like creamy beige?? Im really bad at this. I hope the additional 2 photos help though.
> 
> 
> 
> Go enjoy yourself. Not urgent as i already gotten the bag. Just wish to know what i have gotten




Yes, it was a nice break for the new year.  thank you! This sounds and looks like 09 praline. Congrats!


----------



## saira1214

Pennylou said:


> Anyone know what color this is? Its such a beautiful pink! Thanks in advance




Pinks are hard for me and I would need more info. From that one pic, it could be Boise de rose.


----------



## saira1214

JY1217 said:


> Hi everyone, happy new year
> 
> just find a bag from a online store, it's a shoulder bag only im not sure what style is this.
> 
> 
> 
> always want a small shoulder B bag, since the day bag is too big, this one is what i am considering
> 
> 
> 
> anyone knows this style? thanks so much




I'm not good with men's styles. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## cecilieisa

Someone who can help me with a balenciaga too?


----------



## cecilieisa

ebay.co.uk/itm/351272099106?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Is this a fake one?


----------



## jellyv

JY1217 said:


> Hi everyone, happy new year
> just find a bag from a online store, it's a shoulder bag only im not sure what style is this.
> 
> always want a small shoulder B bag, since the day bag is too big, this one is what i am considering
> 
> anyone knows this style? thanks so much



It's called the Arena Classic Sketch.
http://www.barneys.com/Balenciaga-A...pTNtSZJaBQhNUyXX7J4p2AaDyPajXfVFXVRoC-5Tw_wcB


----------



## peacebabe

saira1214 said:


> 09 prAline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was a nice break for the new year.  thank you! This sounds and looks like 09 praline. Congrats!



Welcome back Saira!  I'm glad its a 09 Praline ! Thanks babe


----------



## Quapa

Can anyone colour id this grey? 

I think it might be Galet?


----------



## JY1217

jellyv said:


> It's called the Arena Classic Sketch.
> http://www.barneys.com/Balenciaga-A...pTNtSZJaBQhNUyXX7J4p2AaDyPajXfVFXVRoC-5Tw_wcB



Thanks Jellyv 
u r awesome!


----------



## luthienbabe

Hi guys!

Can someone tell me if this is black or anthracite please?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2007-Balenc...353?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c949966f1

Is it also true that black bags from 2007 usually fades to green? I think I read it somewhere here in TPS... Thanks!!


----------



## saira1214

luthienbabe said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Can someone tell me if this is black or anthracite please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2007-Balenc...353?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c949966f1
> 
> Is it also true that black bags from 2007 usually fades to green? I think I read it somewhere here in TPS... Thanks!!



It is black.  The black from 2007 doesn't necessarily fade, it just has a green tinge to it. I personally love that about that year.  To each their own.


----------



## Quapa

Quapa said:


> Can anyone colour id this grey?
> 
> I think it might be Galet?



Sorry to be annoying but anyone? Received this today from vestiaire collective and its lovely!


----------



## saira1214

Quapa said:


> Can anyone colour id this grey?
> 
> I think it might be Galet?





Quapa said:


> Sorry to be annoying but anyone? Received this today from vestiaire collective and its lovely!



Sorry I missed this.  The first two pictures make me think that the bag is 2012 Gris Poivre, but the second two make me think that it is 09 Galet. Can you take a pic of the back of the tag please?


----------



## Quapa

I'm getting a gris poivre tomorrow! So can compare.


----------



## saira1214

Quapa said:


> I'm getting a gris poivre tomorrow! So can compare.



No need to because this is 09 galet.


----------



## Quapa

Thanks! How do you know?!


----------



## saira1214

Quapa said:


> Thanks! How do you know?!



I have my ways.   Just a lot of practice and recollection of the subtle changes over the years.


----------



## cooper1

Hi everyone! I am interested in buying a pre-owned black Town, but I definitely want the smaller g12 hardware. I am having a hard time deciphering by the pix in these listings if it is the g12 or g21 hardware. Please help with these 3 Town listings. I really appreciate any help!! Thanks!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/221650730633?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


http://www.ebay.com/itm/321634088832?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


http://www.ebay.com/itm/231441123632?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## saira1214

cooper1 said:


> Hi everyone! I am interested in buying a pre-owned black Town, but I definitely want the smaller g12 hardware. I am having a hard time deciphering by the pix in these listings if it is the g12 or g21 hardware. Please help with these 3 Town listings. I really appreciate any help!! Thanks!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221650730633?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321634088832?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231441123632?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Hi there. The town was first introduced in 2010 and even though g21 was still produced then, the town had g21. That feature has not changed so you are good with any town style.


----------



## cooper1

saira1214 said:


> Hi there. The town was first introduced in 2010 and even though g21 was still produced then, the town had g21. That feature has not changed so you are good with any town style.




Im sorry, i dont mean to sound disrespectful, but i dont understand (?). I am far from a Bal expert so i need all the help i can get, LOL! 
I thought the smaller hw was g12 (?). So you are saying these all have g21?


----------



## saira1214

cooper1 said:


> Im sorry, i dont mean to sound disrespectful, but i dont understand (?). I am far from a Bal expert so i need all the help i can get, LOL!
> I thought the smaller hw was g12 (?). So you are saying these all have g21?



No not at all. I made a typo above, sorry. All towns have G12 and never came with G21, so any hardware style you choose, with the exception of RH, will be G12.


----------



## cooper1

saira1214 said:


> No not at all. I made a typo above, sorry. All towns have G12 and never came with G21, so any hardware style you choose, with the exception of RH, will be G12.




Oh great!!! Thank you sooo much!!
I thought i saw some listings (not the ones i posted) where the HW looked heavier & bigger, but im sure im wrong if you say it was never made with the g21.


----------



## peacebabe

saira1214 said:


> I have my ways.   Just a lot of practice and recollection of the subtle changes over the years.



kekekeke ..... i liked what u said !! "I have my ways" !!!


----------



## cecilieisa

hope some of you can help my identify mine but i'm afraid it's fake. I have almost bought a balenciaga with black thread at the tag and so on, looks really like a real first to me but the . between Balenciaga and paris is an _?


----------



## Sssy

cecilieisa said:


> hope some of you can help my identify mine but i'm afraid it's fake. I have almost bought a balenciaga with black thread at the tag and so on, looks really like a real first to me but the . between Balenciaga and paris is an _?



Please post pictures in Authenticate Thread


----------



## Maddi90

Its sooo beautiful!!


----------



## ClarieT

Could someone please help identify this city? Dolma 2005? But isn't Dolma a light faded green color? This doesn't look green to me at all. Could it be a Taupe from the same collection?
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-shoulder-bag-dolma-grey-green-1145045/?tref=category


----------



## peacebabe

Hello Siara and members,

Can kindly help to identify the year and color of this Twiggy. I'm hoping that it's from 2007 or 2005 &#128518;


----------



## saira1214

ClarieT said:


> Could someone please help identify this city? Dolma 2005? But isn't Dolma a light faded green color? This doesn't look green to me at all. Could it be a Taupe from the same collection?
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-shoulder-bag-dolma-grey-green-1145045/?tref=category



You have to log in to see the photos. Can you please attach the actual photos versus a link? If not, tell me what the letter on the silver tag is.


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Hello Siara and members,
> 
> Can kindly help to identify the year and color of this Twiggy. I'm hoping that it's from 2007 or 2005 &#55357;&#56838;



The lighting looks a little off, but I think it is 2006 cornflower.  There is something that makes me think it isn't too.

ETA: could also be 2005 teal.


----------



## peacebabe

saira1214 said:


> The lighting looks a little off, but I think it is 2006 cornflower.  There is something that makes me think it isn't too.
> 
> ETA: could also be 2005 teal.



Thanks Saira, i thought it may be 2006 cornflower too at first, but i think the leather looks different from the cornflower i have. I will post it again once i received the bag then!

Thanks for your time babe


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Thanks Saira, i thought it may be 2006 cornflower too at first, but i think the leather looks different from the cornflower i have. I will post it again once i received the bag then!
> 
> Thanks for your time babe



Anytime, hon.  Sounds good.


----------



## ClarieT

saira1214 said:


> You have to log in to see the photos. Can you please attach the actual photos versus a link? If not, tell me what the letter on the silver tag is.


Sorry, I didn't know! The silver tag has an A stamp and details shows that the bag is old, like the studs back on the handles, the metal plate has an underscore instead of a dot between Balenciaga and Paris. Here are some of the pictures the seller has uploaded:








Thanks!


----------



## ClarieT

ClarieT said:


> Sorry, I didn't know! The silver tag has an A stamp and details shows that the bag is old, like the studs back on the handles, the metal plate has an underscore instead of a dot between Balenciaga and Paris. Here are some of the pictures the seller has uploaded:
> View attachment 2856267
> 
> View attachment 2856268
> 
> View attachment 2856269
> 
> View attachment 2856270
> 
> Thanks!


Just have to ask while I'm on the topic although this may be the wrong thread to ask this.. Hope it's ok. When did they change from an underscore to the dot on the silver tag? And the small stamp in the right corner, when did they stop with it? Also, the notches on the rivets, when did they add them? Just now I read somewhere that they started making these notches in the rivets since 2002. In that case this bag is a fake?


----------



## peacebabe

ClarieT said:


> Just have to ask while I'm on the topic although this may be the wrong thread to ask this.. Hope it's ok. When did they change from an underscore to the dot on the silver tag? And the small stamp in the right corner, when did they stop with it? Also, the notches on the rivets, when did they add them? Just now I read somewhere that they started making these notches in the rivets since 2002. In that case this bag is a fake?



Hi Clarie,

From what i understand, the "Balenciaga . Paris" started S/S 2006. Rivet started to change from flat to notch from 2005. The small "925" stamp stands for pure silver. Balenciaga stopped using pure silver plate from F/W 2008. This rivet is correct for this bag. 

As for the color, Siara will be the best person to advise


----------



## saira1214

ClarieT said:


> Sorry, I didn't know! The silver tag has an A stamp and details shows that the bag is old, like the studs back on the handles, the metal plate has an underscore instead of a dot between Balenciaga and Paris. Here are some of the pictures the seller has uploaded:
> View attachment 2856267
> 
> View attachment 2856268
> 
> View attachment 2856269
> 
> View attachment 2856270
> 
> Thanks!



It is Dolma, but it looks like there is a bit of fading and dirt on it.


----------



## ClarieT

peacebabe said:


> Hi Clarie,
> 
> From what i understand, the "Balenciaga . Paris" started S/S 2006. Rivet started to change from flat to notch from 2005. The small "925" stamp stands for pure silver. Balenciaga stopped using pure silver plate from F/W 2008. This rivet is correct for this bag.
> 
> As for the color, Siara will be the best person to advise


Thanks peacebabe for helping! So much to think about, tricky for someone who almost recently fell in love with Balenciaga. Good and necessary to know everything when searching for specific bags


----------



## ClarieT

saira1214 said:


> It is Dolma, but it looks like there is a bit of fading and dirt on it.


Yeah, the leather looks old, broken in and faded, though the description says lightly used and in great condition. But it also says "Dolma grey green", but when I compared it to other Dolma's this looks more like a dusty pink color, that's why I doubted and had to ask. Thanks for helping!


----------



## waymearound

I brought this RH city around 2008 but that was totally a impulse purchase so I had no idea of the color. Now thinking about selling it, I'd love to know the name of the color. Thanks


----------



## sarahbean

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...e-read-the-rules-and-883898-post27900951.html 

Can anyone give me info on this City? I recently bought it but have no idea what year/color etc.


----------



## saira1214

waymearound said:


> I brought this RH city around 2008 but that was totally a impulse purchase so I had no idea of the color. Now thinking about selling it, I'd love to know the name of the color. Thanks




Looks like sorbet, but can you post a photo of the silver plate to make sure?


----------



## saira1214

sarahbean said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...e-read-the-rules-and-883898-post27900951.html
> 
> Can anyone give me info on this City? I recently bought it but have no idea what year/color etc.




2010 covered hardware castagna city


----------



## peacebabe

ClarieT said:


> Thanks peacebabe for helping! So much to think about, tricky for someone who almost recently fell in love with Balenciaga. Good and necessary to know everything when searching for specific bags



Your are welcome Clarie. Take your time, in no time, u ll be more familiar


----------



## sarahbean

saira1214 said:


> 2010 covered hardware castagna city



Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

Can anyone help me identify the color of this mini city please? Thanks so much &#128522;


----------



## saira1214

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 2860784
> 
> View attachment 2860785
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me identify the color of this mini city please? Thanks so much &#55357;&#56842;



Oh wow, looks like a new mini city for this season. ETA: Blue Obscur.  Supposed to look very inky IRL.


----------



## goldfish19

saira1214 said:


> Oh wow, looks like a new mini city for this season. ETA: Blue Obscur.  Supposed to look very inky IRL.




It looks midnight blue to me. Very dark blue. Here it is beside the black. 




Thank you for identifying the color


----------



## saira1214

goldfish19 said:


> It looks midnight blue to me. Very dark blue. Here it is beside the black.
> 
> View attachment 2860831
> 
> 
> Thank you for identifying the color



Congrats, it is a nice combo.


----------



## Mendezhm

goldfish19 said:


> View attachment 2860784
> 
> View attachment 2860785
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me identify the color of this mini city please? Thanks so much &#128522;




Gorgeous color!!


----------



## Weelassie

Is this a Velo?  They are calling it the Brief, but since I'm not super familiar with Velos yet, I wanted to make sure.  Also, really faded black, or Anthra?  Thanks!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-BALENCI...275?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item541840e62b


----------



## saira1214

Weelassie said:


> Is this a Velo?  They are calling it the Brief, but since I'm not super familiar with Velos yet, I wanted to make sure.  Also, really faded black, or Anthra?  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-BALENCI...275?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item541840e62b



This is a 2010 velo.  I think it is black, but can't 100% tell from the photos.  The zipper tape and threading look black, Anthra has a grey-ish/blue zipper tape and threading.


----------



## Weelassie

saira1214 said:


> This is a 2010 velo.  I think it is black, but can't 100% tell from the photos.  The zipper tape and threading look black, Anthra has a grey-ish/blue zipper tape and threading.



Thank you so much, Saira!


----------



## goldfish19

saira1214 said:


> Congrats, it is a nice combo.







Mendezhm said:


> Gorgeous color!!




Thank you  &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## goldfish19

Need help again in identifying this color and the year it was released? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## saira1214

goldfish19 said:


> Need help again in identifying this color and the year it was released? Thanks so much!!!




2009 Chataigne


----------



## goldfish19

saira1214 said:


> 2009 Chataigne



Thank you very much for the fast response! Seller said it is sort of dark cherry, and I was hoping it had a red undertone like burgundy, maroon or oxblood but I now know it is from the brown family (based on my research of the color you mentioned). Can you please recommend a color that I am looking for? Thanks again!!


----------



## Catash

goldfish19 said:


> Thank you very much for the fast response! Seller said it is sort of dark cherry, and I was hoping it had a red undertone like burgundy, maroon or oxblood but I now know it is from the brown family (based on my research of the color you mentioned). Can you please recommend a color that I am looking for? Thanks again!!



Mogano! The most coveted brown!!


----------



## goldfish19

saira1214 said:


> 2009 Chataigne



Browsing through this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-color-reference/red-color-family-pics-only-141137.html


----------



## saira1214

goldfish19 said:


> Thank you very much for the fast response! Seller said it is sort of dark cherry, and I was hoping it had a red undertone like burgundy, maroon or oxblood but I now know it is from the brown family (based on my research of the color you mentioned). Can you please recommend a color that I am looking for? Thanks again!!




Based on that description, it is 08 black cherry.
It definitely is not mogano. Sorry, sometimes lighting and such throws me off


----------



## goldfish19

saira1214 said:


> Based on that description, it is 08 black cherry.
> It definitely is not mogano. Sorry, sometimes lighting and such throws me off



No worries! I can't even imagine how you can possible know almost all the colors and the years they were released! You must have seen most in person? It's so tricky... seeing them in real life versus looking at photos.

Is there any way to know for sure based on the serial number? I'm fairly new to Balenciaga and after reading some of the threads on style etc, I still get confused.


----------



## goldfish19

Can two bags have the same exact serial number? Otherwise, this bag might have sold on fashionphile before. (and it is indeed called black cherry)

http://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Agneau-Giant-21-Gold-City-Black-Cherry-55163


----------



## saira1214

goldfish19 said:


> Can two bags have the same exact serial number? Otherwise, this bag might have sold on fashionphile before. (and it is indeed called black cherry)
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Agneau-Giant-21-Gold-City-Black-Cherry-55163



Yes, two bags can have the serial number.  These numbers are not unique identifiers like in other brands. Mostly all the serial number tells you is the style and the leather batch. Some people think that it can tell you the color/year, but I have not found that to be true.


----------



## peksy86

Bumpity bump


----------



## saira1214

RightasRain said:


> Do you all think this is a 2005 Caramel? p




Hard to tell. Please post a photo of the inside tag and back of mirror.


----------



## RightasRain

Do you all think this is a 2005 Caramel or is it a badly faded Truffle? COLOR="black"][/COLOR]p


----------



## peacebabe

Hi Siara, 

Just got my Twiggy ! So what do u think ? 

As I'm uploading using mobile, Pardon me tat I can only post it one by one


----------



## peacebabe

Twiggy


----------



## peacebabe

I hope photos are good enough


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Hi Siara,
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my Twiggy ! So what do u think ?
> 
> 
> 
> As I'm uploading using mobile, Pardon me tat I can only post it one by one




Hi! It may sound weird, but I think it is 2005 teal that has faded. I can tell by the strap and mirror difference. Is that how it looks in person? The leather is gorg.


----------



## peacebabe

saira1214 said:


> Hi! It may sound weird, but I think it is 2005 teal that has faded. I can tell by the strap and mirror difference. Is that how it looks in person? The leather is gorg.



Hi Siara,

Yup.... unfortunately, it has faded some how, but the leather is still really good!  I took the photo of the mirror as well as strap so you can see from the stitches & sealant color.

When i compare it with my cornflower, the stitches & sealant color are different from this twiggy too..... There are just so many BLUES !!! 

So most probably Teal? Can't be 2007 French Blue or Ocean right?


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Hi Siara,
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.... unfortunately, it has faded some how, but the leather is still really good!  I took the photo of the mirror as well as strap so you can see from the stitches & sealant color.
> 
> 
> 
> When i compare it with my cornflower, the stitches & sealant color are different from this twiggy too..... There are just so many BLUES !!!
> 
> 
> 
> So most probably Teal? Can't be 2007 French Blue or Ocean right?




Definitely not French blue. Could be ocean, but the handle lacing color is not right.


----------



## RightasRain

saira1214 said:


> Hard to tell. Please post a photo of the inside tag and back of mirror.



No mirror, but here's the tag. Although the studio pictures look so different than the cellphone pictures she sent me. I have seen Truffle bags that faded terribly in person so I'm just not sure. I'm looking for a 2005 Caramel.


----------



## saira1214

RightasRain said:


> No mirror, but here's the tag. Although the studio pictures look so different than the cellphone pictures she sent me. I have seen Truffle bags that faded terribly in person so I'm just not sure. I'm looking for a 2005 Caramel.




I think it could be. Definitely not Truffle. Sorry, meant back of the tag.


----------



## peacebabe

saira1214 said:


> Definitely not French blue. Could be ocean, but the handle lacing color is not right.



The lacing color has worn off too. Attached photo show the lacing knot in like blue or purple like


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> The lacing color has worn off too. Attached photo show the lacing knot in like blue or purple like




That helps. It is ocean.


----------



## peacebabe

saira1214 said:


> That helps. It is ocean.



Yipee ................. !!!
Thanks so much for your help !!! :urock:


----------



## RightasRain

saira1214 said:


> I think it could be. Definitely not Truffle. Sorry, meant back of the tag.



Ugh, I uploaded the back as well, but sometimes its wonky. Here you go...


----------



## saira1214

RightasRain said:


> Ugh, I uploaded the back as well, but sometimes its wonky. Here you go...




Ok, yes. It is 05 caramel. I was thinking it could also be cumin, but it isn't.


----------



## Conni618

I just bought what I'm hoping is a Caramel Day from Fashionphile.  I have an 06 Camel Day as is, so this one goes back if it turns out to be Camel.  Shheeesh these colors are much more similar in photos than IRL.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## saira1214

Conni618 said:


> I just bought what I'm hoping is a Caramel Day from Fashionphile.  I have an 06 Camel Day as is, so this one goes back if it turns out to be Camel.  Shheeesh these colors are much more similar in photos than IRL.  What are your thoughts?




They are quite similar, aren't they! I think you are safe. From these pics it looks like 05. 06 is just a bit richer and saturated.


----------



## Conni618

Thanks Saira! 

Here's hoping!  If it turns out to be Caramel, I'll try to do a comparison shot or two, just in case I can capture the color difference in a photo.  My Camel is super thick and sturdy, but not soft at all.  I'm counting on the texture of the bag I'm waiting for to be completly different..


----------



## saira1214

Conni618 said:


> Thanks Saira!
> 
> Here's hoping!  If it turns out to be Caramel, I'll try to do a comparison shot or two, just in case I can capture the color difference in a photo.  My Camel is super thick and sturdy, but not soft at all.  I'm counting on the texture of the bag I'm waiting for to be completly different..


I would love to see a comparison of the two. In my experience 05 bags are pretty soft, so hoping yours will be.


----------



## RightasRain

Conni618 said:


> I just bought what I'm hoping is a Caramel Day from Fashionphile.  I have an 06 Camel Day as is, so this one goes back if it turns out to be Camel.  Shheeesh these colors are much more similar in photos than IRL.  What are your thoughts?



I had that on my wish list but was waiting for it to reduce on 2/10, lol! I think its a Caramel! I have a Camel Work and it's much darker, IMO, than the Caramel. However, like you said its hard to tell in pictures! Please let us know when you get it!


----------



## RightasRain

saira1214 said:


> Ok, yes. It is 05 caramel. I was thinking it could also be cumin, but it isn't.



Cumin would have MIT in all caps right? I knew it wasn't a cumin. I guess like Connie Is wondering it could be a Camel/Cognac 2006, but faded? I recently saw a Truffle in person that I swear was so faded it was unrecognizable. This is a hard color to ID!


----------



## saira1214

RightasRain said:


> Cumin would have MIT in all caps right? I knew it wasn't a cumin. I guess like Connie Is wondering it could be a Camel/Cognac 2006, but faded? I recently saw a Truffle in person that I swear was so faded it was unrecognizable. This is a hard color to ID!




Yours is definitely not 2006 Camel. It is too washed out for that. I had a thought it could be a beat up Cumin so that's why I needed to see the back of the tag. Connie's is a bit more saturated than yours, but I am fairly confident her's is also 2005 Caramel.


----------



## Conni618

RightasRain said:


> I had that on my wish list but was waiting for it to reduce on 2/10, lol! I think its a Caramel! I have a Camel Work and it's much darker, IMO, than the Caramel. However, like you said its hard to tell in pictures! Please let us know when you get it!



Yes...and then we have Cumin just to make it more interesting.  

I've had more than one Caramel (A Day that I loved, and was destroyed..don't even ask) and more than one City.  One of my all time faves..

The way I've always thought I had a handle on the difference between 05 and 06 was that the 06 usually LOOKS thick and a bit rougher in photos, and almost always has a more orange tone.  The Caramel should look like heavily creamed coffee without a hint of orange.  Or so I think!!


----------



## RightasRain

RightasRain said:


> I had that on my wish list but was waiting for it to reduce on 2/10, lol! I think its a Caramel! I have a Camel Work and it's much darker, IMO, than the Caramel. However, like you said its hard to tell in pictures! Please let us know when you get it!



I meant 3/10 of course! That's when it was scheduled to drop 10%. I hate paying the local sales tax at Fashionphile. It's almost 10% for me  

It looks like a beautiful bag and I'm so curious to see if turns out to be a 2005 or not!


----------



## Conni618

RightasRain said:


> I meant 3/10 of course! That's when it was scheduled to drop 10%. I hate paying the local sales tax at Fashionphile. It's almost 10% for me
> 
> It looks like a beautiful bag and I'm so curious to see if turns out to be a 2005 or not!



I'm paying the sales tax too, and I know exactly how you feel.  I've never bought from them before partly because of the sales tax.   I've wanted a Caramel Day for a long time though, and for some reason, hadn't seen it before.  I think I might have seen it, and ignored it, thinking it was Cumin.


----------



## lshcat

Hi! Any Bal experts able to help me determine more about this bag? Color, year? It's a giant rose gold city. Thank you so much. Looked like Seigle to me but I'm a newbie.


----------



## saira1214

lshcat said:


> Hi! Any Bal experts able to help me determine more about this bag? Color, year? It's a giant rose gold city. Thank you so much. Looked like Seigle to me but I'm a newbie.




It's seigle.


----------



## lshcat

saira1214 said:


> It's seigle.




Thank you!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Hello Saira!  Happy New Year!  I have a few pictures. I'm not sure if you will be able to tell for them the color and year. But, a girl can hope). I have forgotten the name of the bag too  THANK YOU


----------



## Greengoddess8

More)


----------



## Greengoddess8

More...


----------



## Greengoddess8

Last one)


----------



## Sssy

Greengoddess8 said:


> Last one)



Hello PurpleGoddess :giggles:


----------



## Greengoddess8

Conni618 said:


> Thanks Saira!
> 
> Here's hoping!  If it turns out to be Caramel, I'll try to do a comparison shot or two, just in case I can capture the color difference in a photo.  My Camel is super thick and sturdy, but not soft at all.  I'm counting on the texture of the bag I'm waiting for to be completly different..



Congrats Connie!  I can't wait to see the comparison photo's too  I'm still looking for either an 05 or 06 Carmel at some point


----------



## Greengoddess8

Sssy said:


> Hello PurpleGoddess :giggles:



Your killing me Sssy:  My other deal is still in limbo!!!  I'm dying


----------



## saira1214

Greengoddess8 said:


> Last one)



Hey there!  I think this is called the "flap" bag and it is 2009 Raisin.


----------



## Greengoddess8

saira1214 said:


> Hey there!  I think this is called the "flap" bag and it is 2009 Raisin.



Oh darn, I was hoping it was an oldie  Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

Greengoddess8 said:


> Oh darn, I was hoping it was an oldie  Thank you!



I don't think so. I'm not 100% about this style, but I think don't know if was done other than in 2009.


----------



## Sssy

Greengoddess8 said:


> Your killing me Sssy:  My other deal is still in limbo!!!  I'm dying



Oh no


----------



## Greengoddess8

saira1214 said:


> I don't think so. I'm not 100% about this style, but I think don't know if was done other than in 2009.



I'm pretty sure it was done for a few of the oldie years. Rainneday has one. And, then was re
Released for 2009. But, I trust you color sense


----------



## saira1214

Greengoddess8 said:


> I'm pretty sure it was done for a few of the oldie years. Rainneday has one. And, then was re
> Released for 2009. But, I trust you color sense



I had a thought that it could be 07 violet due to the veiny leather, but like I said, I don't recall this style being done then.  It could be that color. What year is Rainnedays?

ETA: I still think it is raisin though. Sorry.


----------



## Conni618

Greengoddess8 said:


> Congrats Connie!  I can't wait to see the comparison photo's too  I'm still looking for either an 05 or 06 Carmel at some point



Hi sweet girl!
I don't think you can go wrong with either color.  I'll take some shots with my Caramel City and Camel Day soon, but the bag from Fashionphile, which was Caramel btw, went right back into the shipping box and back the same day.  Turns out the "white stain," inside the front pocket was gooey, thick and had turned the material into very stiff, even sharp cardboard, rendering the pocket unuseable.  So much for their "heavy white stain."  

I'll pop back on when I get a couple of pics.  They are actually very different to my eye when next to each other.  Let's see if the camera can capture it.


----------



## Arailah

Hey Guys!

I'm hoping to get some insight on this color.  It is beautiful and I'm eyeing it for purchase but am confused about the shade.

The seller has it listed as "Cassis"  However - the photos they have posted seem to be too "pink".  When I google image searched Cassis I'm met with all these scrumptious burgundy / wine shades.  Absolutely to die for color from what I'm seeing on google - just not in these particular pictures. 

I can't tell if maybe it's just the lighting on these photos?  There is no metal tag since it is a giant and the seller hasn't clarified if she has the paper tags or is just guessing.  Thoughts? Does it look to be a Cassis under bright light or do you think it could be a different shade? 

Going to post a handful so you can see different angles.


----------



## Greengoddess8

saira1214 said:


> I had a thought that it could be 07 violet due to the veiny leather, but like I said, I don't recall this style being done then.  It could be that color. What year is Rainnedays?
> 
> ETA: I still think it is raisin though. Sorry.



I'm pretty sure Rainne's is Caramel 02. I think it was around for some of the first years. And, then just back for 2009. So you are probably right about Raisin. I'm just still looking for eggplant. Thanks Saira


----------



## Greengoddess8

Conni618 said:


> Hi sweet girl!
> I don't think you can go wrong with either color.  I'll take some shots with my Caramel City and Camel Day soon, but the bag from Fashionphile, which was Caramel btw, went right back into the shipping box and back the same day.  Turns out the "white stain," inside the front pocket was gooey, thick and had turned the material into very stiff, even sharp cardboard, rendering the pocket unuseable.  So much for their "heavy white stain."
> 
> I'll pop back on when I get a couple of pics.  They are actually very different to my eye when next to each other.  Let's see if the camera can capture it.



I'm so sorry to her that Connie!  That makes me so upset when they don't really explain a bags condition!!!  I know I will love seeing both of your beautiful bags
XO


----------



## saira1214

Arailah said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I'm hoping to get some insight on this color.  It is beautiful and I'm eyeing it for purchase but am confused about the shade.
> 
> The seller has it listed as "Cassis"  However - the photos they have posted seem to be too "pink".  When I google image searched Cassis I'm met with all these scrumptious burgundy / wine shades.  Absolutely to die for color from what I'm seeing on google - just not in these particular pictures.
> 
> I can't tell if maybe it's just the lighting on these photos?  There is no metal tag since it is a giant and the seller hasn't clarified if she has the paper tags or is just guessing.  Thoughts? Does it look to be a Cassis under bright light or do you think it could be a different shade?
> 
> Going to post a handful so you can see different angles.




This is Casis under brighter lighting. I actually think it is a truer depiction than the ones that make it look like a deep wine color.


----------



## Arailah

saira1214 said:


> This is Casis under brighter lighting. I actually think it is a truer depiction than the ones that make it look like a deep wine color.


Thank you so much for the insight.  I've been searching on the forums for reveals and I agree.  Majority of the google images make it look like it's a deep wine color but it seems in daylight it has more of a berry tone.


----------



## rainneday

Greengoddess8 said:


> Hello Saira!  Happy New Year!  I have a few pictures. I'm not sure if you will be able to tell for them the color and year. But, a girl can hope). I have forgotten the name of the bag too  THANK YOU





saira1214 said:


> Hey there!  I think this is called the "flap" bag and it is 2009 Raisin.





Greengoddess8 said:


> Oh darn, I was hoping it was an oldie  Thank you!





saira1214 said:


> I don't think so. I'm not 100% about this style, but I think don't know if was done other than in 2009.





Greengoddess8 said:


> I'm pretty sure it was done for a few of the oldie years. Rainneday has one. And, then was re
> Released for 2009. But, I trust you color sense



Hi!  So here are some links that I found when I was researching mine. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/cant-get-enough-of-caramel-camel-thread-72555-3.html#post1383538
Mine looks exactly like the one in the post above^ See posts #43 and #39 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/my-seafoam-purse-and-my-flat-brass-flap-77660.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/varshas-new-finds-flat-brass-flap-bag-and-62120.html

I do also remember reading that it was re-released in 2009 and that color does look like it could be Raisin! Idk if they made them the year Eggplant was released, maybe it is somewhere in one of those threads! GL!


----------



## Greengoddess8

rainneday said:


> Hi!  So here are some links that I found when I was researching mine.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/cant-get-enough-of-caramel-camel-thread-72555-3.html#post1383538
> Mine looks exactly like the one in the post above^ See posts #43 and #39
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/my-seafoam-purse-and-my-flat-brass-flap-77660.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/varshas-new-finds-flat-brass-flap-bag-and-62120.html
> 
> I do also remember reading that it was re-released in 2009 and that color does look like it could be Raisin! Idk if they made them the year Eggplant was released, maybe it is somewhere in one of those threads! GL!



Thanks for all the assistance Rainne!


----------



## ceridwen

saira1214 said:


> Hey there!  I think this is called the "flap" bag and it is 2009 Raisin.


The flap is the one with the mirror woven into the inside, right?  I have one of these in Marine; it's a small bag, but lovely--an nice "under the radar" Bal because it is so plain.


----------



## Greengoddess8

Saira, since Im driving you crazy with the flap  I thought I'd ask your advise on the year and color on this one.


----------



## Greengoddess8

Back


----------



## Greengoddess8

Side


----------



## rainneday

Greengoddess8 said:


> Thanks for all the assistance Rainne!



 Anytime!


----------



## rainneday

ceridwen said:


> The flap is the one with the mirror woven into the inside, right?  I have one of these in Marine; it's a small bag, but lovely--an nice "under the radar" Bal because it is so plain.



Yes! It has the mirror embedded into the leather, I would love to see what it looks like in Marine


----------



## peacebabe

Greengoddess8 said:


> Saira, since Im driving you crazy with the flap  I thought I'd ask your advise on the year and color on this one.



Oh my !!! PURSE !!! Though im not an expert like Saira, but it looks like Sapin 

You really have good luck in finding nice oldies babe !


----------



## saira1214

Greengoddess8 said:


> Saira, since Im driving you crazy with the flap  I thought I'd ask your advise on the year and color on this one.




O6 Sapin


----------



## saira1214

rainneday said:


> Anytime!



Thanks for all those links!

Hmm...if it came in Marine, then these were produced in 2007 or 2008 as well. I would love to see the picture of Marine as well to determine which year.


----------



## Greengoddess8

rainneday said:


> Anytime!





rainneday said:


> Yes! It has the mirror embedded into the leather, I would love to see what it looks like in Marine


I would too


peacebabe said:


> Oh my !!! PURSE !!! Though im not an expert like Saira, but it looks like sapin
> 
> You really have good luck in finding nice oldies babe !


Thanks Babe!  I was thinking sapin, too


saira1214 said:


> O6 Sapin



Thank you my dear!


----------



## ninakt

Hi!
This arrived today, is it a 2006 lilac city?







It is so different from my 2012 red hamilton city, very worn but omg how buttery soft it just is.


----------



## rainneday

saira1214 said:


> Thanks for all those links!
> 
> Hmm...if it came in Marine, then these were produced in 2007 or 2008 as well. I would love to see the picture of Marine as well to determine which year.



 

It would be great to know which years this was produced!


----------



## saira1214

ninakt said:


> Hi!
> This arrived today, is it a 2006 lilac city?
> View attachment 2867880
> 
> View attachment 2867881
> 
> View attachment 2867882
> View attachment 2867884
> 
> It is so different from my 2012 red hamilton city, very worn but omg how buttery soft it just is.



Yep, 2006 lilac. Looks gorg.


----------



## Arailah

Would it be possible to have this color identified?

It was sold as a 2007 Cafe, however the cards that came with it were actually for a different bag.  I'm thinking it may be Cafe as stated, or maybe Charbon.  It's a bit dry and slightly faded so I wanted to get insight before I put leather honey on it, which tends to darken colors. 

First two photos are seller pics which were taken in a brighter light.  They don't look that washed out to the eye - the bottom of the bag that shows the darker brown is a bit better in terms of depiction.


----------



## luthienbabe

Hi ladies,

Can you please help me identify the color and year for this city:

Thanks!


----------



## Arailah

luthienbabe said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can you please help me identify the color and year for this city:
> 
> Thanks!


Looks like you have a gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous Ink City (Spring/Summer 2006) =D  What a beautiful bag!


----------



## Axtrid

hi Ladies, 

can you please help me identify the color and year for this DAY 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301493615203?_trksid=p2059210.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thank you so much


----------



## luthienbabe

Arailah said:


> Looks like you have a gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous Ink City (Spring/Summer 2006) =D  What a beautiful bag!



Thanks!  

Does it mean it's blue? Because the seller told me that the bag is dark purple like Eggplant? She sent me the pictures to my phone (viber) and when I upload it to my laptop I guess the coloring came out a bit different... I'm sorry for the confusion :shame:  I've tried my best to edit the pictures so that they will look like the ones on my phone.

Sorry again and hope you can still help me determine the color


----------



## yorkshirelassie

Wow!!!!! 
This is a masterpiece. Congratulations to you and your mum!!!!!


----------



## ninakt

saira1214 said:


> Yep, 2006 lilac. Looks gorg.


 
Thank YOU Saira


----------



## saira1214

Arailah said:


> Would it be possible to have this color identified?
> 
> It was sold as a 2007 Cafe, however the cards that came with it were actually for a different bag.  I'm thinking it may be Cafe as stated, or maybe Charbon.  It's a bit dry and slightly faded so I wanted to get insight before I put leather honey on it, which tends to darken colors.
> 
> First two photos are seller pics which were taken in a brighter light.  They don't look that washed out to the eye - the bottom of the bag that shows the darker brown is a bit better in terms of depiction.


This one is a little tough for me It may be because it has likely faded. At first, I thought it was 09 Charbon, but it does have some reddish undertones. 07 Cafe seems to have similar undertones when photographed.


----------



## saira1214

Axtrid said:


> hi Ladies,
> 
> can you please help me identify the color and year for this DAY
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301493615203?_trksid=p2059210.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thank you so much


I think this is 07 Plomb.


----------



## Greengoddess8

luthienbabe said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Does it mean it's blue? Because the seller told me that the bag is dark purple like Eggplant? She sent me the pictures to my phone (viber) and when I upload it to my laptop I guess the coloring came out a bit different... I'm sorry for the confusion :shame:  I've tried my best to edit the pictures so that they will look like the ones on my phone.
> 
> Sorry again and hope you can still help me determine the color



You are so lucky luthienbabe!i have been searching for a girgeous ink like this one!. Enjoy


----------



## Zoe C

Please help me date this black Twiggy I bought pre-loved some time ago.


It has extremelly soft and distressed leather (definitelly chevre) and my only clue is that the mirror has the little card-pocket that was discontinued on 2008.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## goldfish19

Please help me identify the color of this mini city


----------



## squidgee

Hi Ladies,

Could you please help me ID the color of this bag? Seller told me it was Anthracite, but the lovely ladies on the authenticate forum said it looks like Plomb . 

I just want to know for sure because seller told her the SA at the Bal store she got it from said it was Anthra. Now I'm confused.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## luthienbabe

saira1214 said:


> This one is a little tough for me It may be because it has likely faded. At first, I thought it was 09 Charbon, but it does have some reddish undertones. 07 Cafe seems to have similar undertones when photographed.



Thank you Saira! I like all of the suggestions of the lovely ladies from TPF. I'm happy if it turns out either of the colors any of you ladies say. I'm just curious as to what the color of this bag is since seller doesn't know the actual name. Thanks again


----------



## luthienbabe

Greengoddess8 said:


> You are so lucky luthienbabe!i have been searching for a girgeous ink like this one!. Enjoy



Thanks Greengoddess! It's also cheap (around $400) since it has some flaws, major one being there's no tassle on the front zipper. But I can easily find one or have my bag repairer handle it. They're good like that


----------



## Axtrid

saira1214 said:


> I think this is 07 Plomb.



thank you ! very happy it's a 2007 bag , seller was not certain thank you again


----------



## peacebabe

luthienbabe said:


> Thanks Greengoddess! It's also cheap (around $400) since it has some flaws, major one being there's no tassle on the front zipper. But I can easily find one or have my bag repairer handle it. They're good like that



You can easily place a bag charm there. It not only acts as a zipper pull, it also beautifies your bag


----------



## Greengoddess8

luthienbabe said:


> Thanks Greengoddess! It's also cheap (around $400) since it has some flaws, major one being there's no tassle on the front zipper. But I can easily find one or have my bag repairer handle it. They're good like that



OMG!  I can't believe it! What an incredible deal!!!  The leather is gorgeous. You can always put a charm on the front zipper). I do that sometimes


----------



## saira1214

squidgee said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please help me ID the color of this bag? Seller told me it was Anthracite, but the lovely ladies on the authenticate forum said it looks like Plomb .
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know for sure because seller told her the SA at the Bal store she got it from said it was Anthra. Now I'm confused.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!




Badly beaten and faded 07 Anthra


----------



## saira1214

goldfish19 said:


> Please help me identify the color of this mini city




Cigar Fonce


----------



## goldfish19

saira1214 said:


> Cigar Fonce




Thank you so much &#128522;


----------



## squidgee

saira1214 said:


> Badly beaten and faded 07 Anthra


Thanks very much Saira!


----------



## lulublue717

I had this for few years I cannot find cards can ladies ID this color and season  ? Thanks


----------



## saira1214

lulublue717 said:


> I had this for few years I cannot find cards can ladies ID this color and season  ? Thanks




Papyrus rggh hip.


----------



## lulublue717

saira1214 said:


> Papyrus rggh hip.


Thank you


----------



## luthienbabe

peacebabe said:


> You can easily place a bag charm there. It not only acts as a zipper pull, it also beautifies your bag





Greengoddess8 said:


> OMG!  I can't believe it! What an incredible deal!!!  The leather is gorgeous. You can always put a charm on the front zipper). I do that sometimes



Will do just that! Thanks for the tip


----------



## pinkbunny2

hi,

may i  know if this is nuage? there's no card included but serial number is 4145K527147

thanks!


----------



## saira1214

pinkbunny2 said:


> hi,
> 
> may i  know if this is nuage? there's no card included but serial number is 4145K527147
> 
> thanks!




2012 jacyinthe


----------



## pinkbunny2

oh thank you!


----------



## kajaalmvik

Hi! Any of u girls that know if this is authentic or not? Appreciate all the help I can get  



Item Name: balenciaga chataigne work 
Item Number: 151563072425
Seller ID: cindygenit
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/151563072425?nav=SEARCH


----------



## J O Y

kajaalmvik said:


> Hi! Any of u girls that know if this is authentic or not? Appreciate all the help I can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: balenciaga chataigne work
> 
> Item Number: 151563072425
> 
> Seller ID: cindygenit
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/151563072425?nav=SEARCH




I recommend you post this to the authenticity thread.  See the required pics you'll need in that thread, it should be the first post.

I purchased a rouge theater city from this seller and it was authentic.  She was easy to work with so she'll probably give you whatever pics you need, if any.


----------



## kajaalmvik

Thanks! I'll do that


----------



## rebornlight

Hi,

I am new to here and I just got my first Balenciaga city bag today from Yoogi's closet. Can you guys help me check is this an authentic bag? Thank you so much!


----------



## rebornlight

And here are more pics...


----------



## Stansy

I was wondering if the City's color is chambon... It is dark brown with an olive green undertone. Sorry for the crappy pic... Thank you!


----------



## Stansy

Sorry - picture didn't attach.....


----------



## ceridwen

I'm curious about the color on this one:  Origan?  It doesn't look dark enough to be '05 Olive, nor Greyish enough for Dolma.  But I defer to the experts!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...850?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item259e752f1a


----------



## saira1214

ceridwen said:


> I'm curious about the color on this one:  Origan?  It doesn't look dark enough to be '05 Olive, nor Greyish enough for Dolma.  But I defer to the experts!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...850?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item259e752f1a




I agree that it is 06 Origan


----------



## saira1214

Stansy said:


> View attachment 2871550
> 
> 
> Sorry - picture didn't attach.....




Based on the white card, it is 14 charbon. The lighting is bad in the photo, so I can't tell if the bag matches the card.


----------



## Stansy

saira1214 said:


> Based on the white card, it is 14 charbon. The lighting is bad in the photo, so I can't tell if the bag matches the card.



Thank you!


----------



## ceridwen

saira1214 said:


> I agree that it is 06 Origan


Thanks for your wisdom!


----------



## sherylin

Which red is this?


----------



## sherylin

Another pic.


----------



## saira1214

sherylin said:


> Which red is this?




Looks like Rose thuliun


----------



## sherylin

saira1214 said:


> Looks like Rose thuliun



Thank you!


----------



## Giant21Lover

Hi Ladies!
I bought this bag on ebay,
its a GSH blue city but I dont know the colour or year, But its not 2010 ( like the seller said), since it has the old mirror.
I hope you ladies can help me identify this bag.
https://imageshack.com/a/UOlz/1
Thank you so much!
(Has anyone experience with darkened/used handles? Or if there are any specialists in Germany? Can I clean it on my own or do I need a spcialist.)


----------



## saira1214

Giant21Lover said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I bought this bag on ebay,
> its a GSH blue city but I dont know the colour or year, But its not 2010 ( like the seller said), since it has the old mirror.
> I hope you ladies can help me identify this bag.
> https://imageshack.com/a/UOlz/1
> Thank you so much!
> (Has anyone experience with darkened/used handles? Or if there are any specialists in Germany? Can I clean it on my own or do I need a spcialist.)



This is French Blue. Very pretty. In terms of handle darkening, there is not much you can do. I'm not familiar with leather specialists in Germany, but you can try that.  Also, some people have said that Dawn dishsoap or Fairy works well.  Do a search in the care and maintenance section and you will see people's reviews and suggestions.


----------



## Giant21Lover

saira1214 said:


> This is French Blue. Very pretty. In terms of handle darkening, there is not much you can do. I'm not familiar with leather specialists in Germany, but you can try that.  Also, some people have said that Dawn dishsoap or Fairy works well.  Do a search in the care and maintenance section and you will see people's reviews and suggestions.


Thank you so much Saira!


----------



## Giant21Lover

saira1214 said:


> This is French Blue. Very pretty. In terms of handle darkening, there is not much you can do. I'm not familiar with leather specialists in Germany, but you can try that.  Also, some people have said that Dawn dishsoap or Fairy works well.  Do a search in the care and maintenance section and you will see people's reviews and suggestions.


When did they change the leather? Is it agneau or chevre? Thank you


----------



## saira1214

Giant21Lover said:


> When did they change the leather? Is it agneau or chevre? Thank you



The leather changed in f/w 2008 from Chevre to Agneau.  French Blue is from 2007, so your bag is and should be Chevre.


----------



## RightasRain

Saira, I need your expert opinion, please! Is this Maldives? Thank you so much!


----------



## saira1214

RightasRain said:


> Saira, I need your expert opinion, please! Is this Maldives? Thank you so much!



Yes, it looks like it in these photos. If it is more blue than green in person, definitely.


----------



## RightasRain

saira1214 said:


> Yes, it looks like it in these photos. If it is more blue than green in person, definitely.



Thank you! I thought it was, but then wondered if it could be a faded Papeete.


----------



## saira1214

RightasRain said:


> Thank you! I thought it was, but then wondered if it could be a faded Papeete.




I thought so too, but the inside tag is the same color.


----------



## RightasRain

saira1214 said:


> I thought so too, but the inside tag is the same color.



I did purchase it hoping it's a Maldives! I'll post more pictures when I get it if it seems not to be. Thank you! xoxo


----------



## spicygalang

really nice brown color


----------



## Cacciatrice

I found a bale on ebay, bad pics, i'm asking for more. I have the number on the back of the tag, hope you could give me more infos while i wait for better Photos.
Number is: 168028*213048


----------



## jellyv

Hi,
Which blue is this Town? Bleute? 

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenci...ther-giant-12-silver-motorcycle-town-bag.html


----------



## saira1214

jellyv said:


> Hi,
> Which blue is this Town? Bleute?
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenci...ther-giant-12-silver-motorcycle-town-bag.html



Yes, 2012 Bluette


----------



## jellyv

Thanks so much!


----------



## jcris23

Hello there,

Please help identify/confirm Model, Color and year if possible of the following Balenciagas. I am looking to buy my first B and leaning towards city or town, preferably black with rose gold hw but I'm not sure if the following listings are correctly named. I have requested pics of the back of the tag - still waiting. This newbie will appreciate your expertise! 

Item Name:Balenciaga Classic City Taupe 
Item Number: 191493570206
Seller ID: sellitgetit 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/191493570206

Item Name: Balenciaga Med. Classic City Black Leather Handbag
Item Number: 191493571300
Seller ID: sellitgetit 
Link: www.ebay.com/itm/191493571300

Item Name: Balenciaga Lg. Classic City Black Leather Handbag
Item Number: 201272809265
Seller ID: sellitgetit 
Link: www.ebay.com/itm/201272809265


----------



## kugelsmom

Thanks for the help! Here it is


----------



## jcris23

Hello Ladies,

Finally figured out the picture thing. Hope these help. Sorry if they're blurry.

Please help identify Model, Color and year if possible. Thanks so much!


----------



## saira1214

jcris23 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally figured out the picture thing. Hope these help. Sorry if they're blurry.
> 
> 
> 
> Please help identify Model, Color and year if possible. Thanks so much!




All the bags are from 2012. The first is a black velo with g21 rose gold hardware. The second is a Kraft town with regular hardware and the third is a black town with regular hardware.


----------



## jcris23

saira1214 said:


> All the bags are from 2012. The first is a black velo with g21 rose gold hardware. The second is a Kraft town with regular hardware and the third is a black town with regular hardware.



I am in awe - thanks saira1214!


----------



## Lindsay2367

Hi Saira!  Would you be able to figure out which color this bag is?  I think Sssy said (in the authentication thread) that is was 2010, so I'm assuming Castagna?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301498902052?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## saira1214

Lindsay2367 said:


> Hi Saira!  Would you be able to figure out which color this bag is?  I think Sssy said (in the authentication thread) that is was 2010, so I'm assuming Castagna?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301498902052?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Yes, definitely 2010 Castagna.


----------



## LVinCali

Hi!  I am somewhat new to Bal and didn't know that I couldn't just go look up colors of past bags on the Bal website.

Can you please tell me if my City is Charbon or Cigare Fonce?  Thx!


----------



## saira1214

LVinCali said:


> Hi!  I am somewhat new to Bal and didn't know that I couldn't just go look up colors of past bags on the Bal website.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please tell me if my City is Charbon or Cigare Fonce?  Thx!




The white tag shows that it is cigar fonce. What does the silver tag look like? Can you post a pic?


----------



## LVinCali

saira1214 said:


> The white tag shows that it is cigar fonce. What does the silver tag look like? Can you post a pic?



Thanks!  That was fast.  Here are more pictures:


----------



## saira1214

LVinCali said:


> Thanks!  That was fast.  Here are more pictures:




Whoopsie, I made a mistake before. Cigar fonce is from s/s so the white tag would have a 1 not a 3. 3 indicates that is is from f/w, so that would be Charbon. I'm not totally familiar with the last season letters. The letter G on the silver tag and on the back will also tell you the season. I think f/w 2014 is G.


----------



## LVinCali

saira1214 said:


> Whoopsie, I made a mistake before. Cigar fonce is from s/s so the white tag would have a 1 not a 3. 3 indicates that is is from f/w, so that would be Charbon. I'm not totally familiar with the last season letters. The letter G on the silver tag and on the back will also tell you the season. I think f/w 2014 is G.




Thanks for all the great information and all of your help!


----------



## jessilou

Hi! I bought my first Balenciaga bag from Tradesy a few weeks ago. Since I haven't been around them too much, and I've never owned one, I'm not super familiar with the styles/how to authenticatebut I've done research, and I'm pretty sure this bag is not the First like it was advertised. I think it's actually a Town, which has a cross body strap, yes? Can anyone help me out?


----------



## OlivierFV

It'll be worth the wait though, I'm sure.


----------



## saira1214

jessilou said:


> Hi! I bought my first Balenciaga bag from Tradesy a few weeks ago. Since I haven't been around them too much, and I've never owned one, I'm not super familiar with the styles/how to authenticatebut I've done research, and I'm pretty sure this bag is not the First like it was advertised. I think it's actually a Town, which has a cross body strap, yes? Can anyone help me out?




Yes, this is a town from 2012.


----------



## kerryisntreal

Hello!

I've never used this thread before, but I'd like to ask for your help in identifying the color of this clutch!

Based on posting in the authentication thread, it seems that the style is called Pochette, and it was suggested that the color might be something like Iridescent (?).

Anything else you can tell me about this cute lil' guy would be superb! 

(For reference, it's about 6" x 7")


----------



## saira1214

kerryisntreal said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> I've never used this thread before, but I'd like to ask for your help in identifying the color of this clutch!
> 
> 
> 
> Based on posting in the authentication thread, it seems that the style is called Pochette, and it was suggested that the color might be something like Iridescent (?).
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else you can tell me about this cute lil' guy would be superb!
> 
> 
> 
> (For reference, it's about 6" x 7")




It's from 2009 s/s. Limited edition oil slick. I'm not sure what the style is called, but it is like a clutch size, right?


----------



## kerryisntreal

Sweet, thanks!

Yup, clutch size. For ref:



In the authentication thread RightasRain suggested the style was called Pochette?


----------



## Cacciatrice

Cacciatrice said:


> I found a bale on ebay, bad pics, i'm asking for more. I have the number on the back of the tag, hope you could give me more infos while i wait for better Photos.
> Number is: 168028*213048



Link to the aucttion: http://www.ebay.it/itm/321652271018?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

seller also have another Bale on auction..


----------



## saira1214

kerryisntreal said:


> Sweet, thanks!
> 
> Yup, clutch size. For ref:
> View attachment 2881414
> 
> 
> In the authentication thread RightasRain suggested the style was called Pochette?




It's not the pochette style. This is the pochette.


----------



## saira1214

Cacciatrice said:


> Link to the aucttion: http://www.ebay.it/itm/321652271018?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> seller also have another Bale on auction..




Are you looking to authenticate? This is not the right thread for that.


----------



## RightasRain

saira1214 said:


> It's not the pochette style. This is the pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2881449



Pochette what the department stores called them when they were being sold, but maybe they were using that as a generic term.


----------



## kerryisntreal

saira1214 said:


> It's not the pochette style. This is the pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2881449




Haha oops, well then definitely not Pochette!


----------



## RightasRain

I did a quick search here and found this thread with a cool photo from part of the advertising. You should save it for you bag! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/iridescent-balenciaga-pochette-433642.html


QUOTE=kerryisntreal;28011241]Hello!

I've never used this thread before, but I'd like to ask for your help in identifying the color of this clutch!

Based on posting in the authentication thread, it seems that the style is called Pochette, and it was suggested that the color might be something like Iridescent (?).

Anything else you can tell me about this cute lil' guy would be superb! 

(For reference, it's about 6" x 7")[/QUOTE]


----------



## saira1214

RightasRain said:


> Pochette what the department stores called them when they were being sold, but maybe they were using that as a generic term.







RightasRain said:


> I did a quick search here and found this thread with a cool photo from part of the advertising. You should save it for you bag!
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/iridescent-balenciaga-pochette-433642.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=kerryisntreal;28011241]Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> I've never used this thread before, but I'd like to ask for your help in identifying the color of this clutch!
> 
> 
> 
> Based on posting in the authentication thread, it seems that the style is called Pochette, and it was suggested that the color might be something like Iridescent (?).
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else you can tell me about this cute lil' guy would be superb!
> 
> 
> 
> (For reference, it's about 6" x 7")


[/QUOTE]


I'm on my phone and saw a couple of threads where this is called an iridescent pochette.  it doesn't seem like it was that popular, but I quite like it. Congrats.


----------



## RightasRain

Me too! Very interesting color! 

QUOTE=saira1214;28014438][/QUOTE]


I'm on my phone and saw a couple of threads where this is called an iridescent pochette.  it doesn't seem like it was that popular, but I quite like it. Congrats.[/QUOTE]


----------



## kerryisntreal

RightasRain said:


> I did a quick search here and found this thread with a cool photo from part of the advertising. You should save it for you bag!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/iridescent-balenciaga-pochette-433642.html



Oh wow awesome, thank you RightasRain!!!

Randomly, while hanging out on ebay.fr (can you blame me with the current exchange rate?) I happened to find a listing for this exact same purse for 209 (~$235) obo:

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Balenciaga-P...47?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item4ae2f8d033

The front tassel on this one isn't as long as the one on mine, and its interior tag seems to be black - an inconsistency I'd guess would come with a small production run, etc - but crazy that I'd never really seen this style before, and now here's another little guy!  I'm such a sucker for holographic and oil slick.

Thanks again for digging around.  Definitely gonna save that photo


----------



## kerryisntreal

Also, everyone in that thread on the hologram effect seems to hate it lol.

And I'm sitting here giddy like a 7-year old with a bag of jelly beans just looking at my silly little iridescent clutch. Haha I guess I'm a fan of the weird ones!


----------



## RightasRain

Well, I really like it and want one! not everyone hated it. I think what they were hating on was the original price for an accessory size piece. 

QUOTE=kerryisntreal;28014497]Also, everyone in that thread on the hologram effect seems to hate it lol.

And I'm sitting here giddy like a 7-year old with a bag of jelly beans just looking at my silly little iridescent clutch. Haha I guess I'm a fan of the weird ones![/QUOTE]


----------



## kugelsmom

Please identify this Balenciaga! (color, style and year)

N7750Z
115748
on the back of the label 115748-3444

Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

kugelsmom said:


> Please identify this Balenciaga! (color, style and year)
> 
> 
> 
> N7750Z
> 
> 115748
> 
> on the back of the label 115748-3444
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




2005 rouge theater city


----------



## sparks1007

Hi all. Looking for a year for this perforated tempete city please.

I think the Code is 
115743-4270
502752

Thanks


----------



## Cacciatrice

> Originally Posted by Cacciatrice
> Link to the aucttion: hhttp://www.ebay.it/itm/Balenciaga-Tasche-rot-/321652271018?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item4ae3f827aa
> 
> serial numbers: 168028*213048
> 
> 
> seller also have another Bale on auction..





saira1214 said:


> Are you looking to authenticate? This is not the right thread for that.



I want to see if serial numbers tell you something..


----------



## saira1214

sparks1007 said:


> Hi all. Looking for a year for this perforated tempete city please.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Code is
> 
> 115743-4270
> 
> 502752
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




It is from 2010 and it is Canard. The series number only tells me the style. This LE edition did not come with a silver tag on the front which tells you the year.


----------



## sparks1007

saira1214 said:


> It is from 2010 and it is Canard. The series number only tells me the style. This LE edition did not come with a silver tag on the front which tells you the year.



Wow. Thanks. It being a canard means it's pretty faded. Booo. &#128528;


----------



## saira1214

sparks1007 said:


> Wow. Thanks. It being a canard means it's pretty faded. Booo. &#128528;




Yes, it is. You can tell by the mirror that the bag has faded.


----------



## spartancoaster

I just picked this up today at Nordstrom Rack.  It's a refurbished Bal so it doesn't have original tags.  I'm hoping someone can tell me the color, year and style of it.  Also, I paid $579 for it and just wondering if it's a good deal.  I used to own a Bal City a few years ago but felt guilty spending that much money on a handbags so I sold it.  The price was right for this so I'm hoping it is a good deal!  Thank you in advance!


----------



## saira1214

spartancoaster said:


> I just picked this up today at Nordstrom Rack.  It's a refurbished Bal so it doesn't have original tags.  I'm hoping someone can tell me the color, year and style of it.  Also, I paid $579 for it and just wondering if it's a good deal.  I used to own a Bal City a few years ago but felt guilty spending that much money on a handbags so I sold it.  The price was right for this so I'm hoping it is a good deal!  Thank you in advance!




Rouge Cardinal velo


----------



## chowlover2

spartancoaster said:


> I just picked this up today at Nordstrom Rack.  It's a refurbished Bal so it doesn't have original tags.  I'm hoping someone can tell me the color, year and style of it.  Also, I paid $579 for it and just wondering if it's a good deal.  I used to own a Bal City a few years ago but felt guilty spending that much money on a handbags so I sold it.  The price was right for this so I'm hoping it is a good deal!  Thank you in advance!




What a great find! And the price, you scored!


----------



## spartancoaster

chowlover2 said:


> What a great find! And the price, you scored!


Thank you, I love it!!


----------



## spartancoaster

saira1214 said:


> Rouge Cardinal velo


Thank you!  I love the color!


----------



## seagullz

hi is this a Ink Box?


----------



## rosie2609

Hello lovely ladies, 
I have just had this bag authenticated but could someone tell me the year & colour?
Thank you 
It's a First Classique Mini


----------



## rosie2609

Hiya Ladies, 

I have another bag that I would love to know what colour it is. I have looked under 2008 and there are two blues & I can't tell which one is mine

I am assuming its a First? 







Many thanks 
Rose


----------



## Vetdk

Dear Purseforum

I recently purchased this Balenciaga Giant City. Can you help me identify year and color? Thanks.


----------



## saira1214

rosie2609 said:


> Hello lovely ladies,
> I have just had this bag authenticated but could someone tell me the year & colour?
> Thank you
> It's a First Classique Mini
> View attachment 2885360
> 
> View attachment 2885356
> View attachment 2885358
> View attachment 2885359



05 Apple Green mini classique


----------



## saira1214

Vetdk said:


> Dear Purseforum
> 
> I recently purchased this Balenciaga Giant City. Can you help me identify year and color? Thanks.



Very faded 08 Sky Blue


----------



## Vetdk

saira1214 said:


> Very faded 08 Sky Blue


 

Thanks. Yes it is quite fainted. But it is in very good condition regarding the leather, so I'm thinking of dying it. Maybe purple


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> Very faded 08 Sky Blue



Hi Saira 
I was curious about it as well ( it was in AT ), my first thought was 08 Sky Blue, but when I compared to my 08 SB it has different colour of zipper tape and stitches ( mine are darker) 

Could it be Turquoise?


----------



## saira1214

Vetdk said:


> Thanks. Yes it is quite fainted. But it is in very good condition regarding the leather, so I'm thinking of dying it. Maybe purple



Be careful dying it. It can definitely change the leather for the worse.



Sssy said:


> Hi Saira
> I was curious about it as well ( it was in AT ), my first thought was 08 Sky Blue, but when I compared to my 08 SB it has different colour of zipper tape and stitches ( mine are darker)
> 
> Could it be Turquoise?



You know, Sssy, I think you are right. I didn't even look at the zipper tape because I looked at the tag, etc. which looked like sky blue to me.  Upon further inspection, I agree that it is most like 08 ET. Thanks!


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> Be careful dying it. It can definitely change the leather for the worse.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, Sssy, I think you are right. I didn't even look at the zipper tape because I looked at the tag, etc. which looked like sky blue to me.  Upon further inspection, I agree that it is most like 08 ET. Thanks!



Thank you  My first guess was SB, but when I checked I wasn't sure any more.
I'm trying to learn from you, but you have this secret gift  I will keep guessing


----------



## Vetdk

saira1214 said:


> Be careful dying it. It can definitely change the leather for the worse.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, Sssy, I think you are right. I didn't even look at the zipper tape because I looked at the tag, etc. which looked like sky blue to me.  Upon further inspection, I agree that it is most like 08 ET. Thanks!


 
Thanks for your help. I had thought of turquoise myself, but since it is fainted I was in doubt. Do you think the leather will get more dry/hard if I dye it?
The leather isn't that soft at the moment. I have another city (2008 I think) which is much softer, so I'm hoping it will help giving some conditioner.


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> Thank you  My first guess was SB, but when I checked I wasn't sure any more.
> I'm trying to learn from you, but you have this secret gift  I will keep guessing



Aww, shucks. Thank you! You got this one right so you are on the right track!


----------



## saira1214

Vetdk said:


> Thanks for your help. I had thought of turquoise myself, but since it is fainted I was in doubt. Do you think the leather will get more dry/hard if I dye it?
> The leather isn't that soft at the moment. I have another city (2008 I think) which is much softer, so I'm hoping it will help giving some conditioner.



Check out the care and maintenance section. There are a lot of threads discussing dying and the effects afterwards. I have heard that it can significantly change the leather but it may depend on how it is dyed and what is used.


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> Aww, shucks. Thank you! You got this one right so you are on the right track!



ha ha, not really. It's still guessing game to me  If I didn't have SB to compare I wouldn't be able to get it right


----------



## chechnia

Hi Balenciaga Lovers!
I need you halp I have this balenciaga bag which I have no idea what style it is. Does anyone know????


----------



## rosie2609

rosie2609 said:


> Hiya Ladies,
> 
> I have another bag that I would love to know what colour it is. I have looked under 2008 and there are two blues & I can't tell which one is mine
> 
> I am assuming its a First?
> View attachment 2885370
> View attachment 2885371
> View attachment 2885372
> View attachment 2885373
> View attachment 2885374
> 
> 
> Many thanks
> Rose




Any help on this one would be gratefully received. There are two blues for 2008 - thank you


----------



## Weelassie

Can someone help me with the year of this Velo?  Also, it's listed as Anthracite, and in some pics it does look it, but in others it looks black....perhaps just bad lighting?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Ba...6010&clkid=3892164431837154889&_qi=RTM1963929


----------



## saira1214

rosie2609 said:


> Any help on this one would be gratefully received. There are two blues for 2008 - thank you



2008 Electric Blue.


----------



## saira1214

Weelassie said:


> Can someone help me with the year of this Velo?  Also, it's listed as Anthracite, and in some pics it does look it, but in others it looks black....perhaps just bad lighting?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Ba...6010&clkid=3892164431837154889&_qi=RTM1963929



I can't 100% see the threading, but the threading looks grey which means it is Anthracite. If it is black, it would have black threading.


----------



## rosie2609

saira1214 said:


> 2008 Electric Blue.




Thank you


----------



## namie

Hi. Can someone advise me on the colour for this bag?  
http://deluxemall.com/balenciaga/210380-1-700-bnwt-balenciaga-part-time.html#post2286833


----------



## neverandever

Wrong thread sorry!


----------



## neverandever

neverandever said:


> Wrong thread sorry!




Sorry about all that...finally got the right photos!

I found this bag today. Does anyone know what year it's from? I feel like it must be at least 14 or 15...it wouldn't be full price if it's 13, right? &#128514;






Thanks!!


----------



## saira1214

neverandever said:


> Sorry about all that...finally got the right photos!
> 
> I found this bag today. Does anyone know what year it's from? I feel like it must be at least 14 or 15...it wouldn't be full price if it's 13, right? &#128514;
> 
> View attachment 2889399
> 
> View attachment 2889401
> 
> 
> Thanks!!




I think this bag came out in 13 or 14. Def not 15.


----------



## JesseTdot

Hello Everyone, hope you all are having a good evening! So I was in Holt Renfrew on bloor street the other day and happened to walk into the Balenciaga section. I have wanted a Bal bag for a while but have not yet taken the plunge because I can never decide on a colour! I have so many black/neutral colour bags, that I want my future Bal bag to be a special, bright colour. 

At the very front of the store in a shelf on the wall there was a city bag (I'm 99% sure it was a city) in the most beautiful shade of green I have ever seen!!! It was a very bright green, but not dark green, it had a lot of yellow in it. My Bf referred to it as "swamp green" lol... 

I have looked online but cannot find a photo of this bag and was wondering if anyone would be able to help me identify this colour. I would have purchased this bag on the spot however I would prefer to own it in a mini size and they only had this colour in a regular size. Any help would be appreciated! I am going to give Holts a call tomorrow and see if they can assist me.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Hi. Perhaps you want to check out the bal clubhouse section under the green thread or under the bal reference section where they listed the colours based on the seasons? Maybe you will be able to find the name if the colour?


----------



## JesseTdot

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Welcome! &#128513;


----------



## Lakotan

Was it this green color? This was posted by musicbalenciaga in thread on 2015 spring colors on page 18:
"hello girls. i managed to get a picture of the new blue and green. i saw this is in instagram its called BLUE LAZURI 2015 color, i dont know the name of the green. i hope this helps
ATTACHED IMAGES - 
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/2015-spring-summer-colors-finally-883766-18.html


----------



## Catash

Lakotan said:


> Was it this green color? This was posted by musicbalenciaga in thread on 2015 spring colors on page 18:
> "hello girls. i managed to get a picture of the new blue and green. i saw this is in instagram its called BLUE LAZURI 2015 color, i dont know the name of the green. i hope this helps
> ATTACHED IMAGES -
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/2015-spring-summer-colors-finally-883766-18.html



Available at mytheresa now. 

http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/classic-city-leather-tote-398289.html


----------



## maddie66

Could it be Jaune Citronade?  There's one on ****** right now....


----------



## mz.ladyBlue

Very nice


----------



## JesseTdot

Thank you so much for your help Lakotan however that is much darker than the colour I saw, 

I am almost 99% positive it is the Jaune Citronade that maddie66 is referring to! I tried calling holt renfrew on bloor today and the handbag department did not pick up. I will try again tomorrow. This green has a lot of yellow in it, but it is definitely not a full out yellow. Thanks again for anyone who has helped! I will provide an update when I have one!


----------



## RightasRain

JesseTdot said:


> Thank you so much for your help Lakotan however that is much darker than the colour I saw,
> 
> I am almost 99% positive it is the Jaune Citronade that maddie66 is referring to! I tried calling holt renfrew on bloor today and the handbag department did not pick up. I will try again tomorrow. This green has a lot of yellow in it, but it is definitely not a full out yellow. Thanks again for anyone who has helped! I will provide an update when I have one!



Its Jaune Citronade! I've seen it in person and it's a pale lemon lime color but although light is eye catching! I'm not sure why it photographs so yellow, but I thought lemon lime when I saw it. If you like that color you might also like Jaune poussin from S/S 2014 it's a bit more saturated of a yellow with green undertones...hmmm, I wonder if it could have been a Jaune Poussin?


----------



## hrhkaren

RightasRain said:


> Its Jaune Citronade! I've seen it in person and it's a pale lemon lime color but although light is eye catching! I'm not sure why it photographs so yellow, but I thought lemon lime when I saw it. If you like that color you might also like Jaune poussin from S/S 2014 it's a bit more saturated of a yellow with green undertones...hmmm, I wonder if it could have been a Jaune Poussin?


i saw the same bag too! i ended up buying a bleu obscur g12 velo thats on the upper right top shelves at HR bloor!!


----------



## RightasRain

hrhkaren said:


> i saw the same bag too! i ended up buying a bleu obscur g12 velo thats on the upper right top shelves at HR bloor!!



Oh, gorgeous choice! My favorite combo in several years!


----------



## hrhkaren

RightasRain said:


> Oh, gorgeous choice! My favorite combo in several years!


i know!! the gold just pops on the dark blue.
 i love my bag!!


----------



## msd_bags

Hi! Could you help me pls. Seller said this is 2012 Anthracite. Is it? I doesn't have the 2 slip pockets. I already had this authenticated at the other thread. Thanks!!


----------



## saira1214

msd_bags said:


> Hi! Could you help me pls. Seller said this is 2012 Anthracite. Is it? I doesn't have the 2 slip pockets. I already had this authenticated at the other thread. Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 2893062
> 
> View attachment 2893063
> 
> View attachment 2893065



Yes, this is Anthra from s/s 2012. I think the two pockets started in f/w 2012, I'm not sure though.


----------



## msd_bags

saira1214 said:


> Yes, this is Anthra from s/s 2012. I think the two pockets started in f/w 2012, I'm not sure though.




Thanks Saira!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Anyone knows what this wallet is called?


----------



## Blueberry12

Sorry the picture wasn't sent :


----------



## hrhkaren

Modelling pic for those who've asked &#128513;


----------



## maddie66

Gorgeous!


----------



## OlivierFV

wow thats a lot of posts.


----------



## toscarila

Haii..

Please help me.. I have this balenciaga bag, but don't know exactly the year, type and color. my cousin bought it at preloved store in Japan. She gave me last year, but forget the details..
Thank you,
Lya


----------



## MADD APPLES

I have a bob that I received as a gift but I'm not sure of the style name and color this is my first time on TPF so I can't post pics yet


----------



## pinaybaglover

Please help me identify the color and year/season that this came out...also is this a special edition/LE as the hardware is silver, and yet with tassels, and the buckles are of same color as the leather? Thanks a lot!


----------



## MADD APPLES

Gorgeous bag wish I knew myself wouldn't mind having this in my closet


----------



## saira1214

toscarila said:


> Haii..
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me.. I have this balenciaga bag, but don't know exactly the year, type and color. my cousin bought it at preloved store in Japan. She gave me last year, but forget the details..
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Lya




05 calclaire city


----------



## saira1214

pinaybaglover said:


> Please help me identify the color and year/season that this came out...also is this a special edition/LE as the hardware is silver, and yet with tassels, and the buckles are of same color as the leather? Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2899586
> View attachment 2899587




I've never seen this before.


----------



## pinaybaglover

saira1214 said:


> I've never seen this before.




Thanks, saira! After a limited search, i found out that this is a special edition for a Bal shop opening in Japan. It is shiny leather similar to the special edition "nail-polish" red that just came out this year for CNY.  I am still verifying this info. ))


----------



## saira1214

pinaybaglover said:


> Thanks, saira! After a limited search, i found out that this is a special edition for a Bal shop opening in Japan. It is shiny leather similar to the special edition "nail-polish" red that just came out this year for CNY.  I am still verifying this info. ))



Oh, interesting! Keep me posted if you get anymore info.


----------



## namie

namie said:


> Hi. Can someone advise me on the colour for this bag?
> http://deluxemall.com/balenciaga/210380-1-700-bnwt-balenciaga-part-time.html#post2286833




Bumping this up. Can anyone advise on the colour of this bag?


----------



## saira1214

namie said:


> Bumping this up. Can anyone advise on the colour of this bag?



2012 Bluette


----------



## toscarila

saira1214 said:


> 05 calclaire city



Thankss alot saira..


----------



## MADD APPLES

Pictures are coming soon to have my bag authenticated all hardware looks exactly like the others the color I'm not sure about its shiny metallic looking but purple in color


----------



## katg519

Can someone please tell me which Balenciaga this is (name, year, etc)?  Price point, if known, would be appreciated as well.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## aniseta

Hi!

This is my first post and I don't know if this is the right thread to ask this, but I bought a Sahara Weekender with giant silver hardware and I've read somewhere that sahara is a color that was produced in 2008 and 2010.

The bag ID is 177287  213048

Can someone please tell me what year is it from?

Thank you


(English is not my fist language so sorry if I made any mistake )


----------



## saira1214

katg519 said:


> Can someone please tell me which Balenciaga this is (name, year, etc)?  Price point, if known, would be appreciated as well.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901436



Its a men's version and it is called the travel bag. I am not sure of the year and the name may be generic, but that's all I know right now. Sorry.


----------



## saira1214

aniseta said:


> Hi!
> 
> This is my first post and I don't know if this is the right thread to ask this, but I bought a Sahara Weekender with giant silver hardware and I've read somewhere that sahara is a color that was produced in 2008 and 2010.
> 
> The bag ID is 177287  213048
> 
> Can someone please tell me what year is it from?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> (English is not my fist language so sorry if I made any mistake )


You have to post pics of the bag for an  ID. Please post pics of the full bag and the underside of the tag inside. Thanks.


----------



## Lindsay2367

Any clue on what color this might be?  I compared it to my Nacre and Siegle, and it didn't look quite like either of them.  With the RGGH, I'm thinking maybe Praline?

TIA!

My photo:




Seller's photo:


----------



## saira1214

Lindsay2367 said:


> Any clue on what color this might be?  I compared it to my Nacre and Siegle, and it didn't look quite like either of them.  With the RGGH, I'm thinking maybe Praline?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> My photo:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller's photo:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902410




Looks like praline. If it is more pinkish brown than yellow. If it's yellowish then it is Sahara.


----------



## Lindsay2367

saira1214 said:


> Looks like praline. If it is more pinkish brown than yellow. If it's yellowish then it is Sahara.



Saira, that's like asking me to know what undertones I have in my skin, and that's so hard to do!  If so, my foundation might actually match my skin!  

But, it does look more pink to me.  For a second, I was wondering if it was Bois de Rose os something that faded to an odd color, so my guess is Praline as well.  

Thanks again!


----------



## Sssy

Lindsay2367 said:


> Saira, that's like asking me to know what undertones I have in my skin, and that's so hard to do!  If so, my foundation might actually match my skin!
> 
> But, it does look more pink to me.  For a second, I was wondering if it was Bois de Rose os something that faded to an odd color, so my guess is Praline as well.
> 
> Thanks again!



I'm not good with the colours, but your bag is from 2011, so probably Praline


----------



## aniseta

saira1214 said:


> You have to post pics of the bag for an  ID. Please post pics of the full bag and the underside of the tag inside. Thanks.



Ok, I will. 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Hi Saira,  can you give me your opinion on this green day. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/JUST-REDUCE...c75996&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=221692874125


----------



## Sssy

Greengoddess8 said:


> Hi Saira,  can you give me your opinion on this green day. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/JUST-REDUCE...c75996&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=221692874125



Hi GG 
Pssst, this bag looks off


----------



## Greengoddess8

Sssy said:


> Hi GG
> Pssst, this bag looks off



Thanks Sssy!  I was wondering the same thing. I would have visited the authenticate thread if I had decided to bid).


----------



## renka

Wondering if anyone can identify the color and season this one's from. Thanks!!

cdnd.lystit.com/photos/2011/12/30/balenciaga-grey-giant-city-bag-product-3-2635522-936919871_large_flex.jpeg


----------



## MADD APPLES

Can someone please help me identify this bag 1285233444


----------



## MADD APPLES

I'm having trouble uploading pics to have my bag authenticated can someone help please


----------



## namie

saira1214 said:


> 2012 Bluette




Thank you!


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

saira1214 said:


> 2012 Bluette




I have the exact colour! It's beautiful.


----------



## cathead87

I am new to the brand and was wondering if anyone can tell me the hardware color on this wallet (MYHABIT).  Thanks! 

http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...dex=4&discovery=search&ref=qd_designer_sr_1_4


_*If I need to move my question to another thread just let me know._


----------



## saira1214

cathead87 said:


> I am new to the brand and was wondering if anyone can tell me the hardware color on this wallet (MYHABIT).  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...dex=4&discovery=search&ref=qd_designer_sr_1_4
> 
> 
> _*If I need to move my question to another thread just let me know._




Thanks for including the pics because the links require a login. The hardware is silver.


----------



## cathead87

^^Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

Can you please help me with this one? Thank you very much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...376?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4e8b5cb8


----------



## dorayaki90

Hi,

Can you help identify the color  and style of this bag?
Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TRENDY-Bale...703?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f9fafb77

Thank you in advance.


----------



## saira1214

goldfish19 said:


> Can you please help me with this one? Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...376?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4e8b5cb8




2011 Coquelicot


----------



## saira1214

dorayaki90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Can you help identify the color  and style of this bag?
> 
> Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TRENDY-Bale...703?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f9fafb77
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.




It's a city with rose gold hardware. The description says green, but I think it is anthra. It is really dark though. Be sure to have it authenticated.


----------



## goldfish19

saira1214 said:


> 2011 Coquelicot




Thank you!!! &#128077;&#128522;


----------



## squidgee

Hi Saira!

What color do you think this could be? I'm stumped! AFF says it's a 2010 City but the color charts for that year don't have anything close. Could it be a mislabeled 05 Apple Green?

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/balenciaga-2010-apple-green-city


----------



## saira1214

squidgee said:


> Hi Saira!
> 
> What color do you think this could be? I'm stumped! AFF says it's a 2010 City but the color charts for that year don't have anything close. Could it be a mislabeled 05 Apple Green?
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/balenciaga-2010-apple-green-city



This definitely is not 05 Apple Green. There was a LE lime green. I forget what year, it may have been 2010. I have to do a search.

ETA: It was s/s 2010.


----------



## squidgee

saira1214 said:


> This definitely is not 05 Apple Green. There was a LE lime green. I forget what year, it may have been 2010. I have to do a search.
> 
> ETA: It was s/s 2010.



Ooh thank you! That was driving me batty!


----------



## seagullz

I think should be Lime Green or something. I did wonder why it didn't look like AG at all.


----------



## Damgaard

Hi,
Can anyone tell me if this bag is a Day w/GSH 12 or GSH 21? I've been told it's GSH 12, but not entirely convinced  Thx


----------



## ss_corfa

damgaard said:


> hi,
> 
> can anyone tell me if this bag is a day w/gsh 12 or gsh 21? I've been told it's gsh 12, but not entirely convinced  thx




g21


----------



## Damgaard

ss_corfa said:


> g21



Thanks. Yeah that's what I thought too, but they keep saying it's 12  And I know there's something about the (GSH 12) studs being slightly bigger on a Day than the (GSH 12) studs on the other Bal models (or something like that  )


----------



## ss_corfa

Damgaard said:


> Thanks. Yeah that's what I thought too, but they keep saying it's 12  And I know there's something about the (GSH 12) studs being slightly bigger on a Day than the (GSH 12) studs on the other Bal models (or something like that  )




Nice bag. I prefer the DAY with g21 studs. Look more beautiful 
Enjoy


----------



## 4bratz

Hi, can anyone please identify this colour for me? Thanks.


----------



## saira1214

4bratz said:


> Hi, can anyone please identify this colour for me? Thanks.




Ruby


----------



## 4bratz

Hope this help to indentify the colour.


----------



## 4bratz

Thanks


----------



## 4bratz

saira1214 said:


> Ruby



Thanks


----------



## Damgaard

Hi

Another one  Hoping someone can ID this for me; is it 12 or 21 giant hardware? Looks like 12 to me. It's rose gold and tag says 2012. 

Thanks


----------



## Damgaard

Anyone  ? ^^


----------



## mere girl

This is confusing me - silver plate states A therefore 2005 S/S but looks like pistachio from 2004?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...861?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item339eaa30e5


----------



## Sssy

mere girl said:


> This is confusing me - silver plate states A therefore 2005 S/S but looks like pistachio from 2004?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...861?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item339eaa30e5



Sorry, fake one


----------



## saira1214

Damgaard said:


> Hi
> 
> Another one  Hoping someone can ID this for me; is it 12 or 21 giant hardware? Looks like 12 to me. It's rose gold and tag says 2012.
> 
> Thanks



Looks like 2012 g12 rosegold


----------



## jenna88

Hope someone can ID this color and year. Thanks in advance.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Genuine-Balenciaga-Giant-City-large-handbag-/291394430725


----------



## saira1214

jenna88 said:


> Hope someone can ID this color and year. Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Genuine-Balenciaga-Giant-City-large-handbag-/291394430725



I think it is 07 violet.


----------



## peacebabe

mere girl said:


> This is confusing me - silver plate states A therefore 2005 S/S but looks like pistachio from 2004?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...861?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item339eaa30e5



It doesn't look authentic.


----------



## squidgee

Hi Saira,

Could I please get your opinion on this? Tag is "S" F/W 08 but the color is throwing me. Not sure if it's a very faded Black Cherry?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281618194507?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## saira1214

squidgee said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> Could I please get your opinion on this? Tag is "S" F/W 08 but the color is throwing me. Not sure if it's a very faded Black Cherry?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281618194507?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



You are right, it is likely Black cherry, but it is very faded or the lighting is terrible. I have never seen one like this. Usually black cherry is much richer.  even the inside tag seems to be a little lighter.


----------



## squidgee

saira1214 said:


> You are right, it is likely Black cherry, but it is very faded or the lighting is terrible. I have never seen one like this. Usually black cherry is much richer.  even the inside tag seems to be a little lighter.



Yeah I had the same concerns about the bag being lighter overall, not just in some areas. Very strange no? I'm going to ask the seller for better photos.

Many thanks for taking a look!


----------



## squidgee

squidgee said:


> Yeah I had the same concerns about the bag being lighter overall, not just in some areas. Very strange no? I'm going to ask the seller for better photos.
> 
> Many thanks for taking a look!



Edit to above: according to the seller the bag was re-dyed and the color is not the original. Re-dye was not disclosed in the listing description.


----------



## saira1214

squidgee said:


> Edit to above: according to the seller the bag was re-dyed and the color is not the original. Re-dye was not disclosed in the listing description.



Oh man! That is a HUGE issue to not disclose. Glad you asked more questions and dodged a bullet!


----------



## PinkFrangipani

Hello Lovely Ladies,
Am new here and is so much fun. 
Hope I've done this right but would love some help with colour and year of the 2 bags below:

1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/161624514145?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

2. http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...zjPQGOa31cLksVxTsYbeg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

PinkFrangipani said:


> Hello Lovely Ladies,
> Am new here and is so much fun.
> Hope I've done this right but would love some help with colour and year of the 2 bags below:
> 
> 1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/161624514145?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 2. http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...zjPQGOa31cLksVxTsYbeg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks!



Hi! :welcome2:The first one is 2011 Grenadine, I believe. To make sure, can you ask the seller to take a picture of that white tag, it has the year.

The second is 2008 bubblegum.


----------



## squidgee

saira1214 said:


> Oh man! That is a HUGE issue to not disclose. Glad you asked more questions and dodged a bullet!



Bullet dodged indeed, whew!  And thank you for your expert opinions on the colors Saira, you're a lifesaver!


----------



## maddie66

Hi Saira--

can I call upon your expertise to identify this one?  The seller says she bought it about 8-10 years ago, but can't remember the exact year (I can't remember what I bought 3-5 years ago, so I can totally appreciate that!). 

Thanks so much!

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-hobo-bag-1139274/?tref=category


----------



## saira1214

maddie66 said:


> Hi Saira--
> 
> can I call upon your expertise to identify this one?  The seller says she bought it about 8-10 years ago, but can't remember the exact year (I can't remember what I bought 3-5 years ago, so I can totally appreciate that!).
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-hobo-bag-1139274/?tref=category




Hi! Can you post the actual photos? I need to login to see photos and I'm not a tradesy member.


----------



## maddie66

saira1214 said:


> Hi! Can you post the actual photos? I need to login to see photos and I'm not a tradesy member.




This will be an interesting test to see whether my Bal obsession can overcome my technological ineptitude....  I will try!  Thanks!  &#128512;


----------



## chowlover2

maddie66 said:


> This will be an interesting test to see whether my Bal obsession can overcome my technological ineptitude....  I will try!  Thanks!  &#128512;



It will!


----------



## maddie66

maddie66 said:


> This will be an interesting test to see whether my Bal obsession can overcome my technological ineptitude....  I will try!  Thanks!  &#128512;




Bal obsession triumphs -- all is right with the world!  Hopefully these pictures work.  Thanks so much!


----------



## saira1214

maddie66 said:


> Bal obsession triumphs -- all is right with the world!  Hopefully these pictures work.  Thanks so much!
> View attachment 2918298
> View attachment 2918299
> View attachment 2918300
> View attachment 2918301
> View attachment 2918302



Thanks so much for posting these! The lighting is very dark, making it very hard. Browns are already pretty difficult to ID. Can you have the seller send better pics as well as a pic of the underside of the tag? I am thinking it is either 06 truffle or 07 sienne, but I can't be sure.


----------



## maddie66

saira1214 said:


> Thanks so much for posting these! The lighting is very dark, making it very hard. Browns are already pretty difficult to ID. Can you have the seller send better pics as well as a pic of the underside of the tag? I am thinking it is either 06 truffle or 07 sienne, but I can't be sure.




Thanks, Saira -- will do!  I am so impressed by your knowledge!!!!


----------



## PinkFrangipani

Thank you


----------



## kdviloria29

Can someone please help me ID  this white balenciaga body bag? Thanks!!


----------



## beauxgoris

maddie66 said:


> Bal obsession triumphs -- all is right with the world!  Hopefully these pictures work.  Thanks so much!
> View attachment 2918298
> View attachment 2918299
> View attachment 2918300
> View attachment 2918301
> View attachment 2918302



Could also be Mogano?


----------



## maddie66

beauxgoris said:


> Could also be Mogano?




I was thinking that too (which would be awesome!), but not sure it is "cinnamony" enough.  Seller sent me a picture of the back of the tag, but I can't repost from my iPhone.  Serial number is 140442 213048, which seems correct for the Day and pre-2010 tag but doesn't help with the color.  I may just have to take a leap!


----------



## Sssy

kdviloria29 said:


> Can someone please help me ID  this white balenciaga body bag? Thanks!!



Convertible bracelet tote


----------



## pukasonqo

maddie66 said:


> I was thinking that too (which would be awesome!), but not sure it is "cinnamony" enough.  Seller sent me a picture of the back of the tag, but I can't repost from my iPhone.  Serial number is 140442 213048, which seems correct for the Day and pre-2010 tag but doesn't help with the color.  I may just have to take a leap!




i have an 06 truffle, the serial numbers are:
140442-213048
genius here just realised they are the same numbers, d'oh!
the colour is a bit different  but mine has been a steady workhorse all these years so it is a bit faded...


----------



## maddie66

pukasonqo said:


> i have an 06 truffle, the serial numbers are:
> 140442-213048
> genius here just realised they are the same numbers, d'oh!
> the colour is a bit different  but mine has been a steady workhorse all these years so it is a bit faded...




Thank you, pukasonqo. 06 truffle and 07 sienna both seem like great colors, so I went ahead and ordered the bag. It will be my first chèvre Bal, so I am excited!


----------



## pukasonqo

maddie66 said:


> Thank you, pukasonqo. 06 truffle and 07 sienna both seem like great colors, so I went ahead and ordered the bag. It will be my first chèvre Bal, so I am excited!




no probs, glad to be able to help!
you won't regret it, truffle is a beautiful brown and the day is an easy bag to wear
post pics please!


----------



## kdviloria29

Sssy said:


> Convertible bracelet tote



Thank you! Do you know what year this was released? Thinking of buying this bag, someone is selling me this Balenciaga bag for only $45!! Its authentic too,i checked.


----------



## kdviloria29

Can someone please help me identify this bag? and also, if it is authentic? thanks again!


----------



## Sssy

kdviloria29 said:


> Can someone please help me identify this bag? and also, if it is authentic? thanks again!



Fake  If you want to authenticate any bags in the future we have Authenticate Thread


----------



## kdviloria29

Sssy said:


> Fake  If you want to authenticate any bags in the future we have Authenticate Thread




Oh my gosh thank you! Good thing i didnt buy it ) and yes, will post it in the authenticate thread in the future


----------



## mere girl

Hi - I just wondered whether the experts could give their opinion on whether this is a 2007 or 2008 leather? I'm not sure..I thought it was 2008 as it's quite veiny but looking thru the 2007 club pics it could be 2007? I don't have any cards with it unfortunately....
it has the pocket on the mirror and the older inside pocket style, but it doesn't have a 'dot' between the top line of serial numbers on the back of the tag and Sssy thought this was a  'flaw' of 2008 bags?
I;m pretty sure it's chevre tho - was 2008 S/S chevre?
It doesn't really matter which year it is I guess...just curious!


----------



## saira1214

mere girl said:


> Hi - I just wondered whether the experts could give their opinion on whether this is a 2007 or 2008 leather? I'm not sure..I thought it was 2008 but looking thru the 2007 club pics it could be 2007? I don't have any cards with it unfortunately....



Oh wow, that leather is insane. Does it have any green hues? I think that is the telltale sign of 07 leather. It is probably s/s 08 and likely Chevre before the switch.


----------



## mere girl

saira1214 said:


> Oh wow, that leather is insane. Does it have any green hues? I think that is the telltale sign of 07 leather. It is probably s/s 08 and likely Chevre before the switch.


Hi! no there are no hints of green at all...it's a deep true shiny black, the veins are very prominent and although not white, it is not what I would call truly saturated - the veins are noticeable, really quite 'marbley' IYKWIM


----------



## saira1214

mere girl said:


> Hi! no there are no hints of green at all...it's a deep true shiny black, the veins are very prominent and although not white, it is not what I would call truly saturated - the veins are noticeable, really quite 'marbley' IYKWIM



The marbling is also more akin to  2006 and 2008 leather. Obviously your bag isn't 2006. Also, with 07 black, it wasn't jet black. More of a darker anthra.  Hope that helps.


----------



## mere girl

saira1214 said:


> The marbling is also more akin to  2006 and 2008 leather. Obviously your bag isn't 2006. Also, with 07 black, it wasn't jet black. More of a darker anthra.  Hope that helps.


yes you have been a huge help thank you.


----------



## RightasRain

mere girl said:


> yes you have been a huge help thank you.



Looks very much like the leather on my 2008 Part Time.


----------



## saira1214

RightasRain said:


> Looks very much like the leather on my 2008 Part Time.



What season is your PT from?


----------



## RightasRain

saira1214 said:


> What season is your PT from?



Spring/Summer


----------



## saira1214

RightasRain said:


> Spring/Summer



Thanks!


----------



## lulublue717

can someone ID this color and season?? I think I purchased 2 yrs? ago and dont have cards have no clue here..Thanks


----------



## saira1214

lulublue717 said:


> can someone ID this color and season?? I think I purchased 2 yrs? ago and dont have cards have no clue here..Thanks



13 anthra envelope clutch with strap.


----------



## kbcrew

Hi ladies, could someone help me figure out what year this bag is from? 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-rose-gold-city-anthracite-77484

Thanks!!!


----------



## saira1214

kbcrew said:


> hi ladies, could someone help me figure out what year this bag is from?
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-rose-gold-city-anthracite-77484
> 
> thanks!!!




2012.


----------



## kbcrew

saira1214 said:


> 2012.



Thank you!!


----------



## maddie66

saira1214 said:


> Thanks so much for posting these! The lighting is very dark, making it very hard. Browns are already pretty difficult to ID. Can you have the seller send better pics as well as a pic of the underside of the tag? I am thinking it is either 06 truffle or 07 sienne, but I can't be sure.




Saira, you are amazing!  Got the bag today and I am pretty sure it is the 06 Truffle (which is a color missing in my overall bag collection, as I have a couple of other brands with colors close to the Sienna).  The leather is amazing and the bag is in really good shape (a fingernail scratch here and there but I can try to take care of that and it adds character anyway).  Thanks again for everyone's help!


----------



## ibby_be

Would appreciate any information you can provide on this bag (http://imgur.com/a/HV8KG#0). Tell me everything that you can 

I bought it on a whim and just got it authenticated on another thread. I am not familiar with Balenciaga bags but I am reading more about them now. Thank you all.


----------



## saira1214

ibby_be said:


> Would appreciate any information you can provide on this bag (http://imgur.com/a/HV8KG#0). Tell me everything that you can
> 
> I bought it on a whim and just got it authenticated on another thread. I am not familiar with Balenciaga bags but I am reading more about them now. Thank you all.



2006 greige city. There are tons of threads on this bag in the clubhouse and reference library. Do some searches there and you will find out more information. Congrats on your bag.


----------



## ibby_be

saira1214 said:


> 2006 greige city. There are tons of threads on this bag in the clubhouse and reference library. Do some searches there and you will find out more information. Congrats on your bag.


Thank you! I am off to do some more research


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Please help to identify this first bag. Thanks! 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...iaga/blue-leather-handbag-first-1154853.shtml


----------



## Conni618

MiuMiuholic said:


> Please help to identify this first bag. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...iaga/blue-leather-handbag-first-1154853.shtml



Spring 2006's only blue that comes close is Cornflower.  This looks darker, but it might be the photos.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Conni618 said:


> Spring 2006's only blue that comes close is Cornflower.  This looks darker, but it might be the photos.



Thanks Connie618!


----------



## maroon72

I just purchased a beautiful Red GGH Work bag from Vestiarecollective but feel frustrated and disheartened because it does not come with paper cards and the seller unfortunately does not have any idea what year it is from and which red it is. Visually, it looks like Ruby to me, and I am hoping and praying it is since Ruby is my absolute favorite RED, but I just do not know.  

I was able to obtain the serial numbers from her for the bag, which are 173080 1669, but after extensive research, I am sadly not able to ascertain and determine which red and from what year/season it is from based on the serial numbers. 

I would be extremely grateful for any feedback and help in identifying which red this bag is since it would mean a lot to me to know. Thank you so much in advance for sharing your kindness and expertise with me.

Here is the link to the bag I just purchased (which will be shipped from Sweden on Monday to me in NYC) so that you can see the pictures which will hopefully solve and elucidate this perplexing mystery:
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...nciaga/red-leather-handbag-work-1506945.shtml


----------



## maroon72

I also just purchased and recently received a beautiful Magenta Pink GGH part time bag that was advertised as being "Magenta" on Ebay, so I assumed it must be LE Magenta from 2007 since it is obviously not from 2005 since G21 hardware did not exist yet, but after I received it, I realized since it did not have feet, it could not be from 2007 and thus could not be LE Magenta Pink after all.   I am frustrated and disheartened that I do not know which Pink this is and my best guess is that it may be Amethyst from 2008 but again, I just do not know. 

I would be deeply appreciative and grateful for any help and assistance you could lend to me in identifying what Balenciaga pink this is and from what year. Thank you so very much in advance! Here is the link from where I won and purchased it so that you can clearly see the color:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balenc...MuHsYW1oJh2Z8YM4U%2Bk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, does anyone know when the Lune bag (pink/black combo) came out? 
TIA


----------



## saira1214

maroon72 said:


> I just purchased a beautiful Red GGH Work bag from Vestiarecollective but feel frustrated and disheartened because it does not come with paper cards and the seller unfortunately does not have any idea what year it is from and which red it is. Visually, it looks like Ruby to me, and I am hoping and praying it is since Ruby is my absolute favorite RED, but I just do not know.
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to obtain the serial numbers from her for the bag, which are 173080 1669, but after extensive research, I am sadly not able to ascertain and determine which red and from what year/season it is from based on the serial numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be extremely grateful for any feedback and help in identifying which red this bag is since it would mean a lot to me to know. Thank you so much in advance for sharing your kindness and expertise with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the bag I just purchased (which will be shipped from Sweden on Monday to me in NYC) so that you can see the pictures which will hopefully solve and elucidate this perplexing mystery:
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...nciaga/red-leather-handbag-work-1506945.shtml




It's hard to tell from these photos. I think it could be 07 tomato, but doesn't look like ruby to me.


----------



## saira1214

maroon72 said:


> I also just purchased and recently received a beautiful Magenta Pink GGH part time bag that was advertised as being "Magenta" on Ebay, so I assumed it must be LE Magenta from 2007 since it is obviously not from 2005 since G21 hardware did not exist yet, but after I received it, I realized since it did not have feet, it could not be from 2007 and thus could not be LE Magenta Pink after all.   I am frustrated and disheartened that I do not know which Pink this is and my best guess is that it may be Amethyst from 2008 but again, I just do not know.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be deeply appreciative and grateful for any help and assistance you could lend to me in identifying what Balenciaga pink this is and from what year. Thank you so very much in advance! Here is the link from where I won and purchased it so that you can clearly see the color:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balenc...MuHsYW1oJh2Z8YM4U%2Bk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




2008 amethyst


----------



## maroon72

saira1214 said:


> 2008 amethyst


Thank you so very much for your kindness and sharing your expertise and most helpful feedback on my new to me(and still a mystery which Red) GGH Work and Amethyst GGH part time, saira1214! I appreciate it tremendously!


----------



## saira1214

maroon72 said:


> Thank you so very much for your kindness and sharing your expertise and most helpful feedback on my new to me(and still a mystery which Red) GGH Work and Amethyst GGH part time, saira1214! I appreciate it tremendously!




Glad to help! Please post more photos of your red bag when you get it. I can help you then.


----------



## maroon72

saira1214 said:


> Glad to help! Please post more photos of your red bag when you get it. I can help you then.


Thank you so much again, saira1214! By the way, were you born on December 14? I am asking because I was born on December 15 and have a best friend who was born on December 14 and just felt compelled to ask.  I sent you a friend request and hope you will accept it if you want to. I was not sure if you received it or noticed it. 

Anyways, I just realized that i completely neglected to communicate that the seller let me know that the mirror does NOT have a pocket, which means that it apparently cannot be Tomato or Rouge Vermillion. I have a Rouge Vermillion bag and it does have a pocket on the mirror. My other Ruby bags (I have 2 and am passionately obsessed with this color as you can probably tell).The seller initially thought the bag might be Coquelicot but then she said that she thinks that Coquelicot bags have more serial numbers since they are newer. 

After doing extensive research, I was not able to ascertain what the serial numbers for a Coquelicot Work bag with GH 21 would be, or if Balenciaga even made Coquelicot Work bags with GGH hardware. I know they were made with RGGH 21 and GSH 21, but could not confirm if GGH hardware was ever used on Work bags in Coquelicot, so I have been assiduously trying my best to find out which red this could be because if it is definitely not Tomato or Vermillion (assuming they can be definitively ruled out since the mirror does not have a pocket on it), and if we could find out more about the serial numbers for Coquelicot Work bags with GH, then it seems that Ruby might be the only red possibility left or perhaps Sang (but it does not look like Sang in my opinion). I have a Sang GSH part time and this bag does not look like Sang to me but it is impossible to know for sure from photos.  

Anyways, I would be deeply appreciative and grateful to hear your thoughts about whether you feel we can rule out Tomato completely based on the mirror not having a pocket on it, and whether you know anything about serial numbers for 2008, 2010 and 2011 Work bags with GH 21 and when they came to have alot more numbers. In other words, do you feel that this bag could be Coquelicot after all or would there be alot more numbers on the tag by 2011? And if so, does that mean that this bag could only be Ruby or Sang, since I am not aware of any other possibilities that even exist.Oh gosh, I wish it was not so important to me to know which red this is or that the previous owners of this bag could have somehow just kept that vital year card that came with it, you know!! ;-(   ;-/


----------



## saira1214

maroon72 said:


> Thank you so much again, saira1214! By the way, were you born on December 14? I am asking because I was born on December 15 and have a best friend who was born on December 14 and just felt compelled to ask.  I sent you a friend request and hope you will accept it if you want to. I was not sure if you received it or noticed it.
> 
> Anyways, I just realized that i completely neglected to communicate that the seller let me know that the mirror does NOT have a pocket, which means that it apparently cannot be Tomato or Rouge Vermillion. I have a Rouge Vermillion bag and it does have a pocket on the mirror. My other Ruby bags (I have 2 and am passionately obsessed with this color as you can probably tell).The seller initially thought the bag might be Coquelicot but then she said that she thinks that Coquelicot bags have more serial numbers since they are newer.
> 
> After doing extensive research, I was not able to ascertain what the serial numbers for a Coquelicot Work bag with GH 21 would be, or if Balenciaga even made Coquelicot Work bags with GGH hardware. I know they were made with RGGH 21 and GSH 21, but could not confirm if GGH hardware was ever used on Work bags in Coquelicot, so I have been assiduously trying my best to find out which red this could be because if it is definitely not Tomato or Vermillion (assuming they can be definitively ruled out since the mirror does not have a pocket on it), and if we could find out more about the serial numbers for Coquelicot Work bags with GH, then it seems that Ruby might be the only red possibility left or perhaps Sang (but it does not look like Sang in my opinion). I have a Sang GSH part time and this bag does not look like Sang to me but it is impossible to know for sure from photos.
> 
> Anyways, I would be deeply appreciative and grateful to hear your thoughts about whether you feel we can rule out Tomato completely based on the mirror not having a pocket on it, and whether you know anything about serial numbers for 2008, 2010 and 2011 Work bags with GH 21 and when they came to have alot more numbers. In other words, do you feel that this bag could be Coquelicot after all or would there be alot more numbers on the tag by 2011? And if so, does that mean that this bag could only be Ruby or Sang, since I am not aware of any other possibilities that even exist.Oh gosh, I wish it was not so important to me to know which red this is or that the previous owners of this bag could have somehow just kept that vital year card that came with it, you know!! ;-(   ;-/


You are too sweet! Gemini here.   Like I said, it can be ruby, but based on those photos (which are very dark), it didn't look like ruby to me.  Gold giant hardware was last produced in 2009 except for 2010 and 2011 when there were limited edition bags with lime, sang, anthracite, papyrus and black. Moreover, the gold hardware became a little lighter in those years, not as yellow.  If the mirror doesn't have a pocket on the back it is likely from 2008 or later.  Based on that information, it can definitely be ruby, its just that better photos are needed. Check back in when you get it.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Hi ladies,  can you help me identify the year, season, colour and type of leather please? 

All photos are taken indoors under daylight except 1 which has natural sunlight


----------



## saira1214

Firstfullsteps said:


> Hi ladies,  can you help me identify the year, season, colour and type of leather please?
> 
> All photos are taken indoors under daylight except 1 which has natural sunlight
> 
> View attachment 2930093
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930089
> View attachment 2930090
> View attachment 2930091
> View attachment 2930092



2010 F/W Pivione. Agneau leather.


----------



## squidgee

Hi Saira,

Would you be so kind as to tell me what season this bag was produced? I have never seen one like it with this color scheme.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC...506931c&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=281105520137


----------



## saira1214

squidgee said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> Would you be so kind as to tell me what season this bag was produced? I have never seen one like it with this color scheme.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC...506931c&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=281105520137



Weird. I have never seen this before. It is definitely a Sunday tote, but I can't figure out when it came out. Sunday totes began production in 2010 and I am not sure if they are still making them. I do remember some type of lego homage a couple years back so it may be from that. I'll do a little bit more research.


----------



## myown

Firstfullsteps said:


> Hi ladies,  can you help me identify the year, season, colour and type of leather please?
> 
> All photos are taken indoors under daylight except 1 which has natural sunlight
> 
> View attachment 2930093
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930089
> View attachment 2930090
> View attachment 2930091
> View attachment 2930092



 stunning bag!


----------



## maroon72

saira1214 said:


> You are too sweet! Gemini here.   Like I said, it can be ruby, but based on those photos (which are very dark), it didn't look like ruby to me.  Gold giant hardware was last produced in 2009 except for 2010 and 2011 when there were limited edition bags with lime, sang, anthracite, papyrus and black. Moreover, the gold hardware became a little lighter in those years, not as yellow.  If the mirror doesn't have a pocket on the back it is likely from 2008 or later.  Based on that information, it can definitely be ruby, its just that better photos are needed. Check back in when you get it.


I love Geminis!!  Thank you so much saira1214 for your exceptional kindness in providing such immensely helpful information. I will definitely check back in after it arrives, because you are absolutely right that much better photos are definitely needed and vital for determining the color. I am waiting with baited breath and ardent anticipation for the still a mystery Red GGH Work bag to arrive.   Have a wonderful, supremely blessed Spring season (it's just around the corner!)


----------



## cc_1028

Please help to take a look at this red part time. The back of the tag has been carved with knife when I got it. It's hard to read. 168023  20047
Thank you in advance.


----------



## saira1214

cc_1028 said:


> Please help to take a look at this red part time. The back of the tag has been carved with knife when I got it. It's hard to read. 168023  20047
> Thank you in advance.


Weird that it was carved with a knife.  This is either a 2006 Rouge Vif or 2007 Rouge vermillion (less likely) or 07 tomato. It is hard for me to tell in these photos because there seems to be a pink glare.


----------



## thegraceful1

Hi can anyone tell me the name /style of this bag? Thank you!


----------



## kugelsmom

Hi there-can you tell me what year/colour this is?  Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

thegraceful1 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me the name /style of this bag? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2932027
> View attachment 2932028



Papier ziparound not sure if it is the mini shoulder.


----------



## saira1214

kugelsmom said:


> Hi there-can you tell me what year/colour this is?  Thanks!



This one is giving me a little bit of trouble because I am not as up to date on the newer colors. I think this is from s/s 2013, but I'm not sure of the correct name.  It looks sort of brown in the photos. Is that how it looks IRL?


----------



## kugelsmom

It's grey with a bit of a metallic shine.


----------



## saira1214

kugelsmom said:


> It's grey with a bit of a metallic shine.



Oh, well that makes it easier. It is the distressed calf city bag in grey from 2013.  I thought that at first, but couldn't be sure with the photos.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...love-it-884839.html?highlight=distressed+calf


----------



## anitas

It's the same bag, but in different lightnings. Any guesses? Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

anitas said:


> It's the same bag, but in different lightnings. Any guesses? Thanks!



It looks like 06 Blue India.Post a photo of the silver tag on the inside.


----------



## anitas

saira1214 said:


> It looks like 06 Blue India.Post a photo of the silver tag on the inside.


here you go


----------



## saira1214

anitas said:


> here you go



Thanks. In that lighting it looks more like Tempete which is commensurate with the Q on the silver tag.


----------



## anitas

saira1214 said:


> Thanks. In that lighting it looks more like Tempete which is commensurate with the Q on the silver tag.


Thank you so much!


----------



## EmileLove

kugelsmom said:


> Hi there-can you tell me what year/colour this is?  Thanks!



This looks like a bronze Velo from the 2012/2013 Holiday Hamilton collection. It is super lovely.


----------



## kugelsmom

EmileLove said:


> This looks like a bronze Velo from the 2012/2013 Holiday Hamilton collection. It is super lovely.



That's it!!! Thank you!


----------



## cherrycher

Hi, Can you please help me to identify this bag? Thanks a lot


----------



## saira1214

EmileLove said:


> This looks like a bronze Velo from the 2012/2013 Holiday Hamilton collection. It is super lovely.




Nvm


----------



## saira1214

cherrycher said:


> Hi, Can you please help me to identify this bag? Thanks a lot




2013 Rose peche city based on the tag. I would have to see pics of the full bag to confirm.


----------



## cherrycher

saira1214 said:


> 2013 Rose peche city based on the tag. I would have to see pics of the full bag to confirm.


 
Thanks, more pictures here!


----------



## saira1214

cherrycher said:


> Thanks, more pictures here!



The color in the first picture makes it looks like a darker shade than it should be. The third pic looks right for Rose Peche. It is probably just the lighting.


----------



## squidgee

Hi Saira,

Any idea what this one may be? I'm holding breath it's an 05 Calcaire.... Many thanks in advance!


----------



## saira1214

squidgee said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> Any idea what this one may be? I'm holding breath it's an 05 Calcaire.... Many thanks in advance!



I think you're right! I can see the pinkish hues. Don't think it is 07 naturel.


----------



## squidgee

saira1214 said:


> I think you're right! I can see the pinkish hues. Don't think it is 07 naturel.



Oooh I do hope you are right! Actually even if it's an 07 that would be nice too haha, but Calcaire is my HG ivory/beige shade. Huge thanks again for taking a lokk!


----------



## saira1214

squidgee said:


> Oooh I do hope you are right! Actually even if it's an 07 that would be nice too haha, but Calcaire is my HG ivory/beige shade. Huge thanks again for taking a lokk!



Ask the seller for a pic of the silver tag. It does look like Calcaire, but pictures are always tricky.


----------



## squidgee

saira1214 said:


> Ask the seller for a pic of the silver tag. It does look like Calcaire, but pictures are always tricky.



Yep I'm waiting on the seller's reply.  It's always my pet peeve when I don't see a tag on an RH Bal up for sale!


----------



## RightasRain

What color to you think this Part-Time is? I was thinking 2008 Bubblegum, but I'm not sure. There's no pocket on the back of the mirror and I think it would still have the pocket if it was a S/S 2008. Maybe Framboise? 

http://www.videdressing.us/leather-shoulder-bags/balenciaga/p-3329609.html


----------



## Bullfrig

Can anyone identify the model name of this BBag please?


----------



## saira1214

RightasRain said:


> What color to you think this Part-Time is? I was thinking 2008 Bubblegum, but I'm not sure. There's no pocket on the back of the mirror and I think it would still have the pocket if it was a S/S 2008. Maybe Framboise?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.videdressing.us/leather-shoulder-bags/balenciaga/p-3329609.html




The lighting is all over the place, but I'm thinking 08 pale magenta


----------



## RightasRain

saira1214 said:


> The lighting is all over the place, but I'm thinking 08 pale magenta



That's possible, but I have a 08 Pale Magenta and it has a pocket on the back of the mirror.


----------



## saira1214

RightasRain said:


> That's possible, but I have a 08 Pale Magenta and it has a pocket on the back of the mirror.




I forgot you said it didn't have a pocket I was just looking at photos. PM is from 2007, so yes, that would not be it. The zipper tape looks like it would be bubblegum, but as you said, there is no pocket on the mirror. I guess it could be framboise, but again the zipper tape looks to be too dark. However, the pictures are really not that good.


----------



## RightasRain

saira1214 said:


> I forgot you said it didn't have a pockets I was just looking at photos. PM is from 2007, so yes, that would not be it. The zipper tape looks like it would be bubblegum, but as you said, there is no pocket on the mirror. I guess it could be framboise, but again the zipper tape looks to be too dark. However, the pictures are really not that good.



Now I'm really confused, lol! I still have all the tags and cards that came with the Pale Magenta Part Time I got from  The Real Deal Collection and they say 2008. You think Corey had the color mislabeled?


----------



## RightasRain

saira1214 said:


> I forgot you said it didn't have a pockets I was just looking at photos. PM is from 2007, so yes, that would not be it. The zipper tape looks like it would be bubblegum, but as you said, there is no pocket on the mirror. I guess it could be framboise, but again the zipper tape looks to be too dark. However, the pictures are really not that good.



The zipper tape seems really bright on the one on Vide Dressing, huh? It's throwing me off what the color could be. Part Time, no mirror, bright pink zipper tape, lower case MIT. I just don't know!


----------



## saira1214

RightasRain said:


> The zipper tape seems really bright on the one on Vide Dressing, huh? It's throwing me off what the color could be. Part Time, no mirror, bright pink zipper tape, lower case MIT. I just don't know!




I'm getting confused now! I always mix up magenta because it came out in 05 and 08 and there was an LE which is either Pale magenta or 08 magenta, I can't remember. actually after talking it out, I am certain PM came out in 08. I still think this is PM because of the zipper tape and distressing on the leather. PM usually has a brighter pink zipper tape. I just can't be sure because of the photos. Sorry, my brain is not working today.

ETA: it can't because it doesn't have the mirror. I'm going f to quit for the day. Long week at work. Lol


----------



## RightasRain

saira1214 said:


> I'm getting confused now! I always mix up magenta because it came out in 05 and 08 and there was an LE which is either Pale magenta or 08 magenta, I can't remember. actually after talking it out, I am certain PM came out in 08. I still think this is PM because of the zipper tape and distressing on the leather. PM usually has a brighter pink zipper tape. I just can't be sure because of the photos. Sorry, my brain is not working today.



It's okay I'm confused today too! That time period there were a lot of pinks and LE and the changes with some 08's being chèvre and some not and the mirrors. Without the cards it may be near impossible to figure out the color on this one. If it is PM it's faded or one of the dry pale ones because PM was a bit brighter on some bags!


----------



## saira1214

RightasRain said:


> It's okay I'm confused today too! That time period there were a lot of pinks and LE and the changes with some 08's being chèvre and some not and the mirrors. Without the cards it may be near impossible to figure out the color on this one. If it is PM it's faded or one of the dry pale ones because PM was a bit brighter on some bags!




I'm on my phone now. I'll look again later when I am in my desktop and have a clearer head.


----------



## chanel123

Can anyone help me to find out which year, season, name of the leather and color of this bag I just bought from neiman marcus? I tried to do some research online also in the reference section here on purseforum and have no luck. any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## saira1214

Bullfrig said:


> Can anyone identify the model name of this BBag please?




Papier tote


----------



## melissaha

Can you let me know the color and year?  I'll post the inner tag too.  It's a velo.


----------



## melissaha

Here is the tag.


----------



## saira1214

melissaha said:


> Can you let me know the color and year?  I'll post the inner tag too.  It's a velo.




2012 dark night


----------



## saira1214

chanel123 said:


> Can anyone help me to find out which year, season, name of the leather and color of this bag I just bought from neiman marcus? I tried to do some research online also in the reference section here on purseforum and have no luck. any help would be greatly appreciated!


It's from 2013. Here is a link.  It is the distressed calf leather city in dark brown. http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciag...istressed+calf


----------



## saira1214

RightasRain said:


> What color to you think this Part-Time is? I was thinking 2008 Bubblegum, but I'm not sure. There's no pocket on the back of the mirror and I think it would still have the pocket if it was a S/S 2008. Maybe Framboise?
> 
> http://www.videdressing.us/leather-shoulder-bags/balenciaga/p-3329609.html



Ok, this one is driving me nuts. I think it is faded from its original color or the pictures are really bad. I can't be sure. The thing that is throwing me off is the brightness of the zipper tape. The bag has to be from 2008 or 2010.  That means its 08 PM, 08 BG, 09 Framboise or 2010 Pivione.  The fact that the mirror doesn't have a pocket eliminates 08 PM and 08 BG, but there have been anomalies before. The zipper tape on 08 BG matches this one, on the brighter side.  Framboise has a lighter pink zipper tape and so does 2010 Pivione. I don't think it is 10 pivione because of the leather.  Here is a picture of a BG bag where the zipper tape looks similar http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=22632215&postcount=99


----------



## plateser

Hi guys! I received this bag from Net-A-Porter the other day but through some kind of massive fail they haven't included the paper tag with the serial number on. Could someone please explain what my tag means? It's my first ever Balenciaga so I'm majorly clueless and I'd love to know as I'm a geek with this stuff and still waiting on NAP to get back to me to see if they can locate the card for me! Annoying. Thank you!


----------



## RightasRain

saira1214 said:


> Ok, this one is driving me nuts. I think it is faded from its original color or the pictures are really bad. I can't be sure. The thing that is throwing me off is the brightness of the zipper tape. The bag has to be from 2008 or 2010.  That means its 08 PM, 08 BG, 09 Framboise or 2010 Pivione.  The fact that the mirror doesn't have a pocket eliminates 08 PM and 08 BG, but there have been anomalies before. The zipper tape on 08 BG matches this one, on the brighter side.  Framboise has a lighter pink zipper tape and so does 2010 Pivione. I don't think it is 10 pivione because of the leather.  Here is a picture of a BG bag where the zipper tape looks similar http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=22632215&postcount=99



I know it's driving me crazy too, haha! I think you nailed it though! It just has to be a slightly faded 08 BG without a pocket on the mirror, for all the reasons you have mentioned and the pictures you linked. The leather even has the same "look".


----------



## RightasRain

plateser said:


> Hi guys! I received this bag from Net-A-Porter the other day but through some kind of massive fail they haven't included the paper tag with the serial number on. Could someone please explain what my tag means? It's my first ever Balenciaga so I'm majorly clueless and I'd love to know as I'm a geek with this stuff and still waiting on NAP to get back to me to see if they can locate the card for me! Annoying. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936791
> View attachment 2936792



It's a Spring/Summer 2015 Giant Black Mini City. The first set of numbers is your style number, the "1000" is your color which is black, the "F" represents the year and season, I'm not sure what the last set of numbers is. The last set is probably either leather batch or hardware type.


----------



## plateser

RightasRain said:


> It's a Spring/Summer 2015 Giant Black Mini City. The first set of numbers is your style number, the "1000" is your color which is black, the "F" represents the year and season, I'm not sure what the last set of numbers is. The last set is probably either leather batch or hardware type.




Amazing thank you so much! 

When you say style number, is that the same as the bags serial number? Or will I never know its serial number if I don't have the paper tag? Net-a-Porter will be getting an annoyed phonecall tomorrow! Just as well I love the bag more than my other ones already!


----------



## RightasRain

plateser said:


> Amazing thank you so much!
> 
> When you say style number, is that the same as the bags serial number? Or will I never know its serial number if I don't have the paper tag? Net-a-Porter will be getting an annoyed phonecall tomorrow! Just as well I love the bag more than my other ones already!



Balenciaga bags don't really have serial numbers like say a Chanel. Your bag shares that number with all the other bags of the same style, color and year. The only variation on numbers I have seen is with the leather batch number being different on bags of the same style, color and year on older bags. Obviously because they were made from different leather batches.  Not having the paper tag is really annoying and I would also be upset, but in reality all it might do is slightly lower your resell price since people just love to see those paper tags. However, anything I need to know about your bag is right there on the bag itself and I don't care about the paper tags.


----------



## plateser

RightasRain said:


> Balenciaga bags don't really have serial numbers like say a Chanel. Your bag shares that number with all the other bags of the same style, color and year. The only variation on numbers I have seen is with the leather batch number being different on bags of the same style, color and year on older bags. Obviously because they were made from different leather batches.  Not having the paper tag is really annoying and I would also be upset, but in reality all it might do is slightly lower your resell price since people just love to see those paper tags. However, anything I need to know about your bag is right there on the bag itself and I don't care about the paper tags.




Ahh okay I understand now, thank you for explaining. You would not believe how much googling I have been doing to no avail. That's made me feel much better about the situation, however they also forgot to send me a dustbag for it which is another issue. Once I get that I'll be happy!! It's not like I'm going to sell my baby bal anyway, I'm obsessed! 

Thank you again!! [emoji8]


----------



## RightasRain

plateser said:


> Ahh okay I understand now, thank you for explaining. You would not believe how much googling I have been doing to no avail. That's made me feel much better about the situation, however they also forgot to send me a dustbag for it which is another issue. Once I get that I'll be happy!! It's not like I'm going to sell my baby bal anyway, I'm obsessed!
> 
> Thank you again!! [emoji8]



What?!!! They didn't give you a dust bag! Now that is NOT okay! They better find that immediately! Yes, your bag is beautiful so I understand the obsession!


----------



## plateser

RightasRain said:


> What?!!! They didn't give you a dust bag! Now that is NOT okay! They better find that immediately! Yes, your bag is beautiful so I understand the obsession!




I know, seriously. SO unimpressed. When you order from them you expect perfect service and I'm so disappointed! But don't worry I shan't be stopping until that dustbag is in my possession haha!


----------



## inxshopper

@plateser I recently ordered a Balenciaga from Nieman Marcus and they didn't include a Balenciaga dust bag either. They said that a lot of times Balenciaga doesn't give them dust bags. I spoke to people in the store and on the phone and both told me the same thing which I thought was weird. I'm going to call Balenciaga and see if they can send me one because I expect that if I'm paying full price for a bag.


----------



## RightasRain

inxshopper said:


> @plateser I recently ordered a Balenciaga from Nieman Marcus and they didn't include a Balenciaga dust bag either. They said that a lot of times Balenciaga doesn't give them dust bags. I spoke to people in the store and on the phone and both told me the same thing which I thought was weird. I'm going to call Balenciaga and see if they can send me one because I expect that if I'm paying full price for a bag.



I bet they're getting lost along the way!


----------



## ibby_be

inxshopper said:


> @plateser I recently ordered a Balenciaga from Nieman Marcus and they didn't include a Balenciaga dust bag either. They said that a lot of times Balenciaga doesn't give them dust bags. I spoke to people in the store and on the phone and both told me the same thing which I thought was weird. I'm going to call Balenciaga and see if they can send me one because I expect that if I'm paying full price for a bag.


Do the bags ordered from NM atleast come with a set of extra tassles?


----------



## inxshopper

No, no extra tassels. :/


----------



## squidgee

inxshopper said:


> @plateser I recently ordered a Balenciaga from Nieman Marcus and they didn't include a Balenciaga dust bag either. They said that a lot of times Balenciaga doesn't give them dust bags. I spoke to people in the store and on the phone and both told me the same thing which I thought was weird. I'm going to call Balenciaga and see if they can send me one because I expect that if I'm paying full price for a bag.




That's crazy! At my local NM the bags are stored inside their dust bags, or laid right on top of it in the stock closet, so that is so strange about this "Bal doesn't give us dust bags" bit. Maybe they don't give enough bags for the whole stock? Agree, for what you pay, you should definitely be getting a dust bag.


----------



## inxshopper

squidgee said:


> That's crazy! At my local NM the bags are stored inside their dust bags, or laid right on top of it in the stock closet, so that is so strange about this "Bal doesn't give us dust bags" bit. Maybe they don't give enough bags for the whole stock? Agree, for what you pay, you should definitely be getting a dust bag.



Yeah, I don't know what the issue is. I'm actually thinking of  exchanging it for a black one in the store. It's the papier A4 in the  silvery grey which they didn't have in stock at the Paramus store so I  ordered it online and had it shipped there (I wasn't going to take my chances having them ship  it to my house being that Fedex already lost another Balenciaga I had  bought on ebay and this is the company they use.). Anyway, if I do that,  they'll have to give me a dust bag. I'm torn though. I like the color  but black goes with everything.


----------



## carminaladivina

Hello Ladies,
Can you aid me about the colour of this Balenciaga City?  It's like a blue-metallic, but I don't know what colour is and from what season is?
http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-a-main-en-cuir/balenciaga/p-3108463.html
Thanks in advance.
Regards


CArmina


----------



## hedy devine

Hi ladies!

Can you help me with the color of this bag?  

The interior metal tag reads: 
N 3520 S  
115748

It is pink in color.  The site identifies it as 2008 magenta, but I'm thinking maybe it is amethyst instead?  Thanks so much!!! xo xo Hedy

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/copy-of-balenciaga-2008-magenta-city


----------



## saira1214

hedy devine said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can you help me with the color of this bag?
> 
> The interior metal tag reads:
> N 3520 S
> 115748
> 
> It is pink in color.  The site identifies it as 2008 magenta, but I'm thinking maybe it is amethyst instead?  Thanks so much!!! xo xo Hedy
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/copy-of-balenciaga-2008-magenta-city


If the tag has a "S" at the end that means it is from f/w 2008 and it would be amethyst.  Magenta is from s/s. Amethyst usually looks a little bit more purple, but I think it is the lighting here.


----------



## rbridge

Just getting into Forum - I think the pic's of that bag look GREAT!!


----------



## scottsdale92

Hello wonderful people! Any idea what color, size, and model this B is? Is it a City, if so what size?

Lastly, does this bag usually come with a should strap or no?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## saira1214

scottsdale92 said:


> Hello wonderful people! Any idea what color, size, and model this B is? Is it a City, if so what size?
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, does this bag usually come with a should strap or no?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




It is a city. Only one size. It is 2006 ink and should have a shoulder strap.


----------



## maroon72

saira1214 said:


> You are too sweet! Gemini here.   Like I said, it can be ruby, but based on those photos (which are very dark), it didn't look like ruby to me.  Gold giant hardware was last produced in 2009 except for 2010 and 2011 when there were limited edition bags with lime, sang, anthracite, papyrus and black. Moreover, the gold hardware became a little lighter in those years, not as yellow.  If the mirror doesn't have a pocket on the back it is likely from 2008 or later.  Based on that information, it can definitely be ruby, its just that better photos are needed. Check back in when you get it.


Hello Saira1214! I wanted to let you know that I received the mystery Red GGH Work bag and was able to confirm that it is definitely Ruby from 2008. I compared it to my other two Ruby bags and it is an almost exact match. The gold hardware is definitely the richer, deeper gold from the earlier years. I also compared it to my Rouge Vermillion (which have a pocket on the mirror) and Sang bag and was able to definitively confirm that it is not either of those. The leather is extremely soft and buttery and I am delighted about this, but it is slightly faded and not in as great condition as I had hoped and as the pictures seemed to indicate, but overall, after applying leather honey, I am pleased for the most part.  I just wanted to let you know and thank you so much again for your kindness and help in assisting me with identifying which red my bag is. I appreciate it tremendously!


----------



## carminaladivina

Hello,
Can anyone aid me identifing this metallic color, please.
http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-a-main-en-cuir/balenciaga/p-3108463.html
Thanks in advance.
Regards


Carmina






carminaladivina said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Can you aid me about the colour of this Balenciaga City?  It's like a blue-metallic, but I don't know what colour is and from what season is?
> http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-a-main-en-cuir/balenciaga/p-3108463.html
> Thanks in advance.
> Regards
> 
> 
> CArmina


----------



## saira1214

maroon72 said:


> Hello Saira1214! I wanted to let you know that I received the mystery Red GGH Work bag and was able to confirm that it is definitely Ruby from 2008. I compared it to my other two Ruby bags and it is an almost exact match. The gold hardware is definitely the richer, deeper gold from the earlier years. I also compared it to my Rouge Vermillion (which have a pocket on the mirror) and Sang bag and was able to definitively confirm that it is not either of those. The leather is extremely soft and buttery and I am delighted about this, but it is slightly faded and not in as great condition as I had hoped and as the pictures seemed to indicate, but overall, after applying leather honey, I am pleased for the most part.  I just wanted to let you know and thank you so much again for your kindness and help in assisting me with identifying which red my bag is. I appreciate it tremendously!



No problem! Glad to help, although I'm not sure if I did.  Pleased to hear that you got what you were initially after.


----------



## saira1214

carminaladivina said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone aid me identifing this metallic color, please.
> http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-a-main-en-cuir/balenciaga/p-3108463.html
> Thanks in advance.
> Regards
> 
> 
> Carmina



It is 2011 Argent Fonce.


----------



## carminaladivina

Thanks for your fast response.
I was thinking is Argent foncé, but I think is more blue than grey.
May I know the year of production without the papers?
So many thanks for your aid.
Regards from spain.


c


saira1214 said:


> It is 2011 Argent Fonce.


----------



## saira1214

carminaladivina said:


> Thanks for your fast response.
> I was thinking is Argent foncé, but I think is more blue than grey.
> May I know the year of production without the papers?
> So many thanks for your aid.
> Regards from spain.
> 
> 
> c



I think that is the lighting on VC, Argent Fonce can appear both colors depending on the lighting. It is from 2011, I am not sure of the season though. I would assume f/w.


----------



## carminaladivina

Ok!  Perfect
So many thanks for all.
Regards




C


saira1214 said:


> I think that is the lighting on VC, Argent Fonce can appear both colors depending on the lighting. It is from 2011, I am not sure of the season though. I would assume f/w.


----------



## kelly_cu

The size is 9in x 6in. It looks very much like a GSH Hip but this one has a short strap.
Is it a 2010 GSH hip?
Thanks.


----------



## Sssy

It's a shoulder. Next time you have a similar question post it here
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...color-style-year-397784-581.html#post28314178


----------



## Damgaard

Hi, can anyone tell me if this is 12 or 21 hardware? It's from 2013, so I guess it should be 12. However too me it looks like 21?


----------



## ksadowski

Damgaard said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me if this is 12 or 21 hardware? It's from 2013, so I guess it should be 12. However too me it looks like 21?




I believe that's G12.


----------



## Damgaard

Thanks ^


----------



## kelly_cu

Sssy said:


> It's a shoulder. Next time you have a similar question post it here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...color-style-year-397784-581.html#post28314178


thank you, Sssy. Do you know the year and color of this bag?


----------



## saira1214

kelly_cu said:


> thank you, Sssy. Do you know the year and color of this bag?



It is rose thulian from 2012.


----------



## kelly_cu

saira1214 said:


> It is rose thulian from 2012.


Thank you so much, saira1214!


----------



## luthienbabe

hello ladies,

could you help me with the color for this one? grr, ever since i bought my first bal, i can't seem to stop myself from buying another one 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...680?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487cbd5af0

thanks!


----------



## Sssy

luthienbabe said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> could you help me with the color for this one? grr, ever since i bought my first bal, i can't seem to stop myself from buying another one
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...680?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487cbd5af0
> 
> thanks!



This is a fake bag!


----------



## luthienbabe

Sssy said:


> This is a fake bag!



geez! thank goodness i dodge that  thanks sssy!


----------



## hasana

I've been waiting patiently for a city in coquelicot to pop up on a trusted consignment shop. I think my wait is over, but I know there were was a coquelicot released in 2011, and another in 2012. I'm unsure which one this is, the listing doesn't specify, any serial number savants out there that can help me out here? Much appreciated!


----------



## Livia1

This is from S/S 2012.


----------



## hasana

livia1 said:


> this is from s/s 2012.


thanks!!!


----------



## hasana

Livia1 said:


> This is from S/S 2012.



Sorry to bother you again, but is this also 2012?


----------



## Livia1

hasana said:


> Sorry to bother you again, but is this also 2012?




No, that would be F/W 2011 [emoji4]


----------



## hasana

Livia1 said:


> No, that would be F/W 2011 [emoji4]


Such a godsend!! Just purchased a brand new city bag in the notorious coquelicot 2011 color!! 
*does a lil dance*

Thank You!!!


----------



## Livia1

hasana said:


> Such a godsend!! Just purchased a brand new city bag in the notorious coquelicot 2011 color!!
> *does a lil dance*
> 
> Thank You!!!




Congrats!
Good choice, I have a 2011 Coquelicot City, it's just the most gorgeous red and the leather is yummy. 
Do post pics when you get it [emoji4]


----------



## Catash

hasana said:


> Such a godsend!! Just purchased a brand new city bag in the notorious coquelicot 2011 color!!
> *does a lil dance*
> 
> Thank You!!!



Did you buy the one from AFF? 

Big congrats! I have one too and it is beyond gorgeous!


----------



## hasana

Catash said:


> Did you buy the one from AFF?
> 
> Big congrats! I have one too and it is beyond gorgeous!



Why yes I did &#128527; 
I had never heard of that consignment site, but was pleased to find so many great reviews and stuff on TPF


----------



## squidgee

Hi ladies, could you please tell me what color/year of Town this is? http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28343247&postcount=4143

It doesn't have the adjustable strap, so I'm thinking it might be Seigle, but as there were a few beige-y bags in 2010-2011 I would love to know the year/color for sure! Many thanks in advance!


----------



## HaileyB

Ladies,

Could you help me authenticate this bag please?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BALENCIAGA-PARIS-SOFT-BLACK-LEATHER-LARGE-HANDBAG-/251894975124

Thank you x


----------



## squidgee

HaileyB said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Could you help me authenticate this bag please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BALENCIAGA-PARIS-SOFT-BLACK-LEATHER-LARGE-HANDBAG-/251894975124
> 
> Thank you x



Hi there, you should post this request in the AT forum : http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...enciaga-please-read-the-rules-and-883898.html


----------



## HaileyB

squidgee said:


> Hi there, you should post this request in the AT forum : http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...enciaga-please-read-the-rules-and-883898.html


Thanks for the heads-up Squidgee. Will do x


----------



## saira1214

squidgee said:


> Hi ladies, could you please tell me what color/year of Town this is? http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28343247&postcount=4143
> 
> It doesn't have the adjustable strap, so I'm thinking it might be Seigle, but as there were a few beige-y bags in 2010-2011 I would love to know the year/color for sure! Many thanks in advance!




Yes, seigle.


----------



## squidgee

saira1214 said:


> Yes, seigle.




Thanks very much Saira!


----------



## Mediana

Okej .. I don't have much to go on. But what color and year would this be? Do they even go together?


----------



## saira1214

Mediana said:


> Okej .. I don't have much to go on. But what color and year would this be? Do they even go together?
> 
> View attachment 2953472
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953473


2007 Pine. The card matches.


----------



## Mediana

saira1214 said:


> 2007 Pine. The card matches.



Oh, thanks, this went faster than I expected. I just edited my post with another pic of the numbers. I haven't learned how to decode them yet.


----------



## saira1214

Mediana said:


> Oh, thanks, this went faster than I expected. I just edited my post with another pic of the numbers. I haven't learned how to decode them yet.



You can find more information here about how to read the Balenciaga tags. http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/how-to-read-a-balenciaga-tag-145452.html


----------



## starmegumi

What year and season was this bag "BALENCIAGA papier envelope crossbody?" Saw it in this blog post: http://sincerelyjules.com/2015/03/m-gemi-shoes-2.html. 

Does anyone know where I could buy it either in USA or Turkey. Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

starmegumi said:


> What year and season was this bag "BALENCIAGA papier envelope crossbody?" Saw it in this blog post: http://sincerelyjules.com/2015/03/m-gemi-shoes-2.html.
> 
> Does anyone know where I could buy it either in USA or Turkey. Thanks!



It is the sidezip papier. I'm not sure what season it is.  Here it is in a clutch.

http://www.fwrd.com/product-balenci...leFBEW-en_CA&cvosrc=affiliate.shopstyle_en_CA


----------



## Mediana

starmegumi said:


> What year and season was this bag "BALENCIAGA papier envelope crossbody?" Saw it in this blog post: http://sincerelyjules.com/2015/03/m-gemi-shoes-2.html.
> 
> Does anyone know where I could buy it either in USA or Turkey. Thanks!



Hi, It looks similar to this bag I found at Net a Porter


----------



## starmegumi

saira1214 said:


> It is the sidezip papier. I'm not sure what season it is.  Here it is in a clutch.
> 
> http://www.fwrd.com/product-balenci...leFBEW-en_CA&cvosrc=affiliate.shopstyle_en_CA





Mediana said:


> Hi, It looks similar to this bag I found at Net a Porter




Thank you both!


----------



## Ondrea

Hiya hoping you might be able to help me with colour I have a first and a city both year code w and I thought they were both truffle but the first is quite a cooler finish to the city and help appreciated both have been authenticated


----------



## nai2012

Hi 
Could somebody please tell me the bag, year and season of the following bags

Burgundy coloured work bag
Beige coloured city bag


----------



## nai2012

Balenciaga burgundy work
	

		
			
		

		
	




Balenciaga beige city


----------



## nai2012




----------



## Pollie-Jean

Which color could it be ?

235216 4460 K 538735







Thanks for help


----------



## saira1214

nai2012 said:


> View attachment 2958675




Sanguine


----------



## saira1214

Pollie-Jean said:


> Which color could it be ?
> 
> 235216 4460 K 538735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for help




Need more photos. Specifically of underside of tag and different angles of the outside. It looks faded but can't be sure. Cyclade or blue paon maybe?


----------



## saira1214

nai2012 said:


> Balenciaga burgundy work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga beige city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958664




Lighting is bad and throwing things off. Either praline or papyrus.


----------



## saira1214

Ondrea said:


> Hiya hoping you might be able to help me with colour I have a first and a city both year code w and I thought they were both truffle but the first is quite a cooler finish to the city and help appreciated both have been authenticated




They are both truffle. Color can vary from bag to bag for various reasons.
The animal hide used is one reason. Another reason could be fading.


----------



## Ondrea

saira1214 said:


> They are both truffle. Color can vary from bag to bag for various reasons.
> The animal hide used is one reason. Another reason could be fading.



Thanks a lot it's actually nice to have the variation but it's great to know that you know the acurate colour as well


----------



## MichelleMyBell

I have this Brown Beauty on the way and will be posting more on the authentication thread once I get all needed pics but in the mean time would like to confirm the color, I do not yet have it yet and the silver plate not as clear from the original photo to see the number and lettering sequence but it states:

N 7229 W 
103208

Thank you in advance!


----------



## seagullz

just for the curiosity of me, may i know what color is this?

thanks


----------



## pinkbunny2

Hi!

Could someone please tell me the color and year for these 2 bags:

1.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...134?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4a959ebe

2. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...833?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee01fb871

TIA!


----------



## saira1214

MichelleMyBell said:


> I have this Brown Beauty on the way and will be posting more on the authentication thread once I get all needed pics but in the mean time would like to confirm the color, I do not yet have it yet and the silver plate not as clear from the original photo to see the number and lettering sequence but it states:
> 
> N 7229 W
> 103208
> 
> Thank you in advance!



2006 truffle


----------



## saira1214

pinkbunny2 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could someone please tell me the color and year for these 2 bags:
> 
> 1.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...134?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4a959ebe
> 
> 2.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...833?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee01fb871
> 
> TIA!



I believe these are both ink. One more badly faded than the other, but both faded.


----------



## saira1214

seagullz said:


> just for the curiosity of me, may i know what color is this?
> 
> thanks



This bag is faded and the lighting is terrible. I am going to take a guess that it is 2009 chataigne. I cannot be sure though because of the aforementioned issues.


----------



## MichelleMyBell

saira1214 said:


> 2006 truffle



Well I'll be! I was hoping it was and I just love that gorgeous Balenciaga Truffle color and is now official too.....heading over to the info pages to soak it all up on my new found Love 2006 that should soon be here! 

Thank you saira! 

(mint green is the other Love I am searching for and will get for my spring/summer collection soon)


----------



## seagullz

saira1214 said:


> This bag is faded and the lighting is terrible. I am going to take a guess that it is 2009 chataigne. I cannot be sure though because of the aforementioned issues.




Thanks so much! Look like not the brown I am looking for...appreciated your help.


----------



## 4bratz

Hi, can someone please tell me what colour and year is this bag please?


----------



## saira1214

4bratz said:


> Hi, can someone please tell me what colour and year is this bag please?




Please post a photo of the full bag. It looks like 08 buton d'or but I can't be sure.


----------



## 4bratz

Another photo if helps and there are studs on the bottom of the bag. Thanks.


----------



## 4bratz

saira1214 said:


> Please post a photo of the full bag. It looks like 08 buton d'or but I can't be sure.



I have posted another photo. It is a part time bag with studs on the bottom of the bag if thats help. Thanks.


----------



## saira1214

4bratz said:


> I have posted another photo. It is a part time bag with studs on the bottom of the bag if thats help. Thanks.




It is 08 bouton d'or in very good shape.


----------



## 4bratz

saira1214 said:


> It is 08 buton d'or in very good shape.



Thanks so much saira1214,  appreciate your time and your help.


----------



## mriss_s

Hi so I'm looking at a mini city on my Theresa and these two colors look similar. But Id like to know the name of both. I can't decide


----------



## mriss_s

Ah disregard. Balance cream and beige oryx


----------



## pinkbunny2

saira1214 said:


> I believe these are both ink. One more badly faded than the other, but both faded.



Thank you!


----------



## seagullz

May I know the color please? Thanks


----------



## saira1214

seagullz said:


> May I know the color please? Thanks



2009 Chataigne.


----------



## seagullz

saira1214 said:


> 2009 Chataigne.



Thanks saira! appreciated your assistance and time


----------



## pursegal221

Hi Guys, I just bought this bag and am very nervous about whether or not it is authentic or whether or not it is actually new and has not been used. The link to the listing is:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301589438761?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Please let me know what you think I am desperate!


----------



## artanis

Hello! Can someone please help me identify this bag from the picture I got from a seller? Thank you very much!


----------



## artanis

Another pic. Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

artanis said:


> Hello! Can someone please help me identify this bag from the picture I got from a seller? Thank you very much!



2010 Black Work with rose gold giant hardware.


----------



## artanis

Thank you so much!!


----------



## seagullz

Hi may I know the color please..not sure whether tag belong to the bag though.


----------



## saira1214

seagullz said:


> Hi may I know the color please..not sure whether tag belong to the bag though.




05 chocolate


----------



## seagullz

saira1214 said:


> 05 chocolate



Thanks saira1214 once again!


----------



## s.tighe

Hi all,
Can any of you i.d. this bag on eBay? I've spoken to seller (she's a member here) and the bag is authentic, as she just received it back from Bal NY for cleaning & repair. But we can't figure out the style. Black chèvre and has most of the characteristics of a RH City, but the bottom corners are rounded the corner buckle patches reach up higher towards center than a "modern" City (and appear to be larger), and the top zipper and front is not consistent w/ modern City. Finally, inner tag is not silver plate, but leather with dot, not dash. Purchased at Barney's BH she thinks in the 05-06 timeframe. We've already ruled out Twiggy, Drum and Polly. Anyone?? Maybe an early version or prototype of the City? (Does anyone know when Bal started producing/selling the City style?) Here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-BALENCIAGA-CLASSIC-CITY-BLACK-BAG-AUTHENTIC-/181718802552


----------



## s.tighe

P.S. Thank you!! I've been reading the Bal forum on TPF for a long long time, but have never posted, so apologies if I've got awkward beginners lingo


----------



## saira1214

s.tighe said:


> Hi all,
> Can any of you i.d. this bag on eBay? I've spoken to seller (she's a member here) and the bag is authentic, as she just received it back from Bal NY for cleaning & repair. But we can't figure out the style. Black chèvre and has most of the characteristics of a RH City, but the bottom corners are rounded the corner buckle patches reach up higher towards center than a "modern" City (and appear to be larger), and the top zipper and front is not consistent w/ modern City. Finally, inner tag is not silver plate, but leather with dot, not dash. Purchased at Barney's BH she thinks in the 05-06 timeframe. We've already ruled out Twiggy, Drum and Polly. Anyone?? Maybe an early version or prototype of the City? (Does anyone know when Bal started producing/selling the City style?) Here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-BALENCIAGA-CLASSIC-CITY-BLACK-BAG-AUTHENTIC-/181718802552




It's the twiggy style.


----------



## s.tighe

saira1214 said:


> It's the twiggy style.



Thanks saira... someone else suggested that and I didn't see it--maybe bc of the way the photos were taken. But now it makes sense.
Thanks!


----------



## twinkleglint

Pls help me to authenticate this thank u


----------



## twinkleglint

This is the pic


----------



## twinkleglint

N the label here


----------



## MichelleMyBell

saira1214 said:


> 2006 truffle



saira1214  I have some photos I wanted to post that I took now that I have the actual bag in hand and it has been authenticated, I know you confirmed it is 2006 truffle, but would you feel the bag had ever been dyed as I want to be sure to address that to the seller if it has or if this is the way it should look originally. I hope this is the correct place to post this question. 

I really appreciate your advise and help on this for me and many others that you help here.

Thanks again

at dusk natural outdoor lighting


----------



## saira1214

MichelleMyBell said:


> saira1214  I have some photos I wanted to post that I took now that I have the actual bag in hand and it has been authenticated, I know you confirmed it is 2006 truffle, but would you feel the bag had ever been dyed as I want to be sure to address that to the seller if it has or if this is the way it should look originally. I hope this is the correct place to post this question.
> 
> I really appreciate your advise and help on this for me and many others that you help here.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> at dusk natural outdoor lighting




It's hard for me to tell in photos. Your photos are definitely lighter, probably because of lighting. There is nothing in the photos to suggest it was dyed. Does it feel stiff or sticky? What makes you think it was dyed?


----------



## MichelleMyBell

saira1214 said:


> It's hard for me to tell in photos. Your photos are definitely lighter, probably because of lighting. There is nothing in the photos to suggest it was dyed. Does it feel stiff or sticky? What makes you think it was dyed?



No I do not feel anything suggesting any of that, I am just wanting the expert opinion as to what colors it should be knowing photos can be deceiving. According to the description I gave on the authenticate thread, the leather is correct to texture for that year and I did notice the overall stitching throughout is not dyed and is a normal color as it should be for original so I am happy to hear that 

It is my very first and because it is a vintage (used) and did not get directly from Bal store, I just wanted to be certain and can now exhale and enjoy my very First Bbag 

Again thank you for your help, I deeply appreciate your patience with my photos and questions.

I just took 2 pics outdoors in overcast mid day light (to me seems to get the best true tones) and last ones just to show you for a better lighting view...


----------



## saira1214

MichelleMyBell said:


> No I do not feel anything suggesting any of that, I am just wanting the expert opinion as to what colors it should be knowing photos can be deceiving. According to the description I gave on the authenticate thread, the leather is correct to texture for that year and I did notice the overall stitching throughout is not dyed and is a normal color as it should be for original so I am happy to hear that
> 
> It is my very first and because it is a vintage (used) and did not get directly from Bal store, I just wanted to be certain and can now exhale and enjoy my very First Bbag
> 
> Again thank you for your help, I deeply appreciate your patience with my photos and questions.
> 
> I just took 2 pics outdoors in overcast mid day light (to me seems to get the best true tones) and last ones just to show you for a better lighting view...



It looks like 06 Truffle to me. Nothing askew.


----------



## MichelleMyBell

saira1214 said:


> It looks like 06 Truffle to me. Nothing askew.



Fantastic! Thanks again saira


----------



## s.tighe

Can anyone tell me if this is greige or naturel? thanks!


----------



## saira1214

s.tighe said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is greige or naturel? thanks!



Looks more like 06 greige


----------



## dodgygirl

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if someone is able to ID the colour of this bag for me? The only info I have that may help a little is that it comes with extra tassels lol
Thank you in advance!


----------



## saira1214

dodgygirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if someone is able to ID the colour of this bag for me? The only info I have that may help a little is that it comes with extra tassels lol
> Thank you in advance!




06 truffle weekender


----------



## dodgygirl

saira1214 said:


> 06 truffle weekender



Thanks saira! I was looking at two brown weekenders and they happen to both be truffle!
Here is the other: sorry its upside down. My phone is doing odd things.
The first photos look matte? And this one looks very shiny? Could there be this kind of variation for the same colour or perhaps due to lighting?


----------



## saira1214

dodgygirl said:


> Thanks saira! I was looking at two brown weekenders and they happen to both be truffle!
> Here is the other: sorry its upside down. My phone is doing odd things.
> The first photos look matte? And this one looks very shiny? Could there be this kind of variation for the same colour or perhaps due to lighting?



I think that is just variation from bag to bag and likely lighting, and probably the individualized care that was given to the bags from the previous owners.


----------



## dodgygirl

saira1214 said:


> I think that is just variation from bag to bag and likely lighting, and probably the individualized care that was given to the bags from the previous owners.



Thanks for the insight! Great help


----------



## s.tighe

Can anyone tell me color of this bag... anthracite??? looks very green/blue but I know anthracite tends that way certain years... thank you!!!


----------



## saira1214

s.tighe said:


> Can anyone tell me color of this bag... anthracite??? looks very green/blue but I know anthracite tends that way certain years... thank you!!!



I can't tell from the photos, but it is either Anthra or Canard. Canard is a grey/blue and has teal stitching while Anthra can be a grey/blue/green and has grey stitching.


----------



## Rockerchic

Hi Ladies,
I wondered if anyone could help me with the color and year of this bag
http://www.ebay.com/itm/361283240158?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks so much!


----------



## saira1214

Rockerchic said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I wondered if anyone could help me with the color and year of this bag
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/361283240158?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much!



2011 Anthra.


----------



## ms p

Hi, please help to advice the color, year, season. Thank you.

More pics at: 
http://s914.photobucket.com/user/petrina_yeo/library/Balenciaga Day RHW


----------



## ms p

.


----------



## tifa

Hi!!

So I just purchased a pre-loved bag online, on the website it says it's a BLACK velo, but after I saw the bag in person the color kind of GREY under the Californian sunlight..then I read the tag from the website, it says Anthracite! :weird:

The serial number on the leather tag is 235216 1000 213048 (which I googled, apparently it is black velo)
But the color just isn't...black

So I'm confused, is this Black or is this Anthracite? Please help me identify!

Thank you!!


----------



## saira1214

ms p said:


> .



This bag is Anthra and can range from 2007-2010. It's hard to tell which year without further details because Anthra was a core color for so many years.


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> This bag is Anthra and can range from 2007-2010. It's hard to tell which year without further details because Anthra was a core color for so many years.



Hi Saira  I authenticated this bag and it has no pocket at the mirror  So I thought between F/W 2008 and 2010. Hard one  It would be much easier if all of Bal bags have a metal plate


----------



## tifa

Another picture of the leather tag and the contradicting sale tag from the website...


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> Hi Saira  I authenticated this bag and it has no pocket at the mirror  So I thought between F/W 2008 and 2010. Hard one  It would be much easier if all of Bal bags have a metal plate



Thanks, Sssy! Yep, you are totally right.  I wish they all had the metal plate too, or at least the leather on the back of the tag like they have been doing with the newer bags. So much easier!


----------



## tifa

saira1214 said:


> Thanks, Sssy! Yep, you are totally right.  I wish they all had the metal plate too, or at least the leather on the back of the tag like they have been doing with the newer bags. So much easier!



Hi Saira, do you mind identifying my bag above? You seem like the expert on this! Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

tifa said:


> Another picture of the leather tag and the contradicting sale tag from the website...



This is black.


----------



## tifa

saira1214 said:


> This is black.



Thank you!
Can you tell the year by any chance?
Also why is it grey-ish under sunlight...color fading?


----------



## saira1214

tifa said:


> Thank you!
> Can you tell the year by any chance?
> Also why is it grey-ish under sunlight...color fading?



I think it is from 2011. I would have to do some searching, but maybe that year it wasn't jet black.  There are certainly some years that are darker that others. One that comes to mind is 2007 had a black that was a softer black with some green tint to it.


----------



## tifa

saira1214 said:


> I think it is from 2011. I would have to do some searching, but maybe that year it wasn't jet black.  There are certainly some years that are darker that others. One that comes to mind is 2007 had a black that was a softer black with some green tint to it.



Ahh I see! But since my tag's made in Italy is all cap letters I think it's post 2010? Anyways I'm thinking of taking this velo to restoration so it'll be shinier!

Also is that a black velo in your profile pic too? Is there any particular reason why you use that as a profile pic? From how much you know about balenciaga I'm guessing you own tons of bal bags!


----------



## saira1214

tifa said:


> Ahh I see! But since my tag's made in Italy is all cap letters I think it's post 2010? Anyways I'm thinking of taking this velo to restoration so it'll be shinier!
> 
> Also is that a black velo in your profile pic too? Is there any particular reason why you use that as a profile pic? From how much you know about balenciaga I'm guessing you own tons of bal bags!



Yes, your bag is post 2011. I was just using 2007 as an example of a year with a lighter black.  My profile pic is a 2005 city.  No particular reason as to why that is my prof pic. Just haven't changed it in awhile, lazy I guess.  I once had a very large collection, but I have parred that down and now have a more manageable collection of oldies. I probably don't need anymore, but there are still a few that I have been searching for. lol.


----------



## Rockerchic

saira1214 said:


> 2011 Anthra.




Thanks so much!


----------



## ms p

Sssy & Saira appreciate the help


----------



## Sick4Marc

Howdy Bgals...

Does this look like a 2007 GSH Jaune/Marigold City to you?

Yes, the lighting is less than ideal. 

Hoping I've lucked out! 

Many thanks for your wise consult.


----------



## saira1214

Sick4Marc said:


> Howdy Bgals...
> 
> Does this look like a 2007 GSH Jaune/Marigold City to you?
> 
> Yes, the lighting is less than ideal.
> 
> Hoping I've lucked out!
> 
> Many thanks for your wise consult.



2007 Juane. The lighting is weird (ETA: I just saw you said that). Also, it may be faded because it doesn't seem as saturated, but again, that can be the light.


----------



## Sick4Marc

Hahaha, ahh many thanks Saira1214 

This was the one that got away when I went with the Violet Work :shame:

Hoping all it needs is a little love and attention...and conditioning. 

Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## lillemor22

Hi!
I was hoping you could help me identify this blue Town? I am considering to buy it but it`s really faded.
The seller thinks is`s from 2008 or 2009, maybe a summer collection.

http://s991.photobucket.com/user/linemariej/library/BalenciagaTown


----------



## saira1214

lillemor22 said:


> Hi!
> I was hoping you could help me identify this blue Town? I am considering to buy it but it`s really faded.
> The seller thinks is`s from 2008 or 2009, maybe a summer collection.
> 
> http://s991.photobucket.com/user/linemariej/library/BalenciagaTown




It can't be from 2008 or 09 because the town style was introduced in 2010 this is a faded blue roi from 2010z


----------



## lillemor22

saira1214 said:


> It can't be from 2008 or 09 because the town style was introduced in 2010 this is a faded blue roi from 2010z


 

Thank you! Then it`s alot more faded that I thought.


----------



## chowlover2

lillemor22 said:


> Thank you! Then it`s alot more faded that I thought.




Leather Honey is great for faded Bals!


----------



## dolali

Hello,
Can you help id the color on this Day? Thank you!


----------



## tokifatz

Hi, 
I got this bag from Gilt thinking it was a Velo. Description says Velo, but the photo is not. Can you let me know what you think the style of this bag is? In my online research, it seems like the Kraft syle. Mine has little feet on the bottom - is that part of the Kraft style?
Thanks so much!


----------



## saira1214

tokifatz said:


> Hi,
> I got this bag from Gilt thinking it was a Velo. Description says Velo, but the photo is not. Can you let me know what you think the style of this bag is? In my online research, it seems like the Kraft syle. Mine has little feet on the bottom - is that part of the Kraft style?
> Thanks so much!


Yes, this is the Kraft.


----------



## saira1214

dolali said:


> Hello,
> Can you help id the color on this Day? Thank you!


2007 Rouge Vermillion.


----------



## dolali

saira1214 said:


> 2007 Rouge Vermillion.



thank you Saira! :urock:


----------



## Califabulous

Does anyone know which year/season the the double threading on the handle began? This is specifically a First bag. I am still researching how to read the date code so I will know when this first was made. TIA!!


----------



## saira1214

Califabulous said:


> Does anyone know which year/season the the double threading on the handle began? This is specifically a First bag. I am still researching how to read the date code so I will know when this first was made. TIA!!



There is a silver plate on the inside of the bag. Post a picture of that because that has the year and season. Not sure when the double threading started.


----------



## Califabulous

saira1214 said:


> There is a silver plate on the inside of the bag. Post a picture of that because that has the year and season. Not sure when the double threading started.



This one has a leather tag....


----------



## saira1214

Califabulous said:


> This one has a leather tag....



Is your bag RH first or giant first ? if it is a giant first, it would have a leather tag and not silver.  Can you post a pic of the full bag and the front of the leather tag, please? Your bag is likely from 2010 when it was the first time that giant hardware was offered on first bags.


----------



## Califabulous

Oh no. I had some some concerns but I thought it was just my lack of knowledge about Balenciaga bags. The site I purchased from listed it as a first and it looks like one. I actually saw on the paper tag it says 2010....


----------



## Califabulous

saira1214 said:


> Is your bag RH first or giant first ? if it is a giant first, it would have a leather tag and not silver.  Can you post a pic of the full bag and the front of the leather tag, please? Your bag is likely from 2010 when it was the first time that giant hardware was offered on first bags.


Mini giant hardware? Also one rivet is flat without knotches. But all other rivets are normal. I read that there were some quality issues with production so I didn't worry about it. But I wonder if I should get this authenticated now. I really love this little bag but it's my first pre-loved item. I really don't want to have to worry about its authenticity. thanks for all the input.


----------



## Califabulous

Here is the front of the tag


----------



## saira1214

Califabulous said:


> Mini giant hardware? Also one rivet is flat without knotches. But all other rivets are normal. I read that there were some quality issues with production so I didn't worry about it. But I wonder if I should get this authenticated now. I really love this little bag but it's my first pre-loved item. I really don't want to have to worry about its authenticity. thanks for all the input.




Yes, mini giant hardware. I was just confused because you posted one photo of your bag which only included the handles. I really couldn't garner any information from that photo. A lot of times I need a photo of the whole bag. I'm not good with authenticating, but if you are concerned, post in the authenticate thread and the lovely ladies over there will help you.


----------



## tokifatz

saira1214 said:


> Yes, this is the Kraft.


Thank you, Saira1214!


----------



## LaurenLucille

Can anyone please tell me if this is yellow or anis? I can't get the seller to respond to emails, nor will she post all the photos needed to authenticate.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...g-Yellow-Lambskin-Soft-Leather-/111658471070?


----------



## LaurenLucille

Also need help with one more item, please... this is a bag I purchased on eBay about three years ago, the seller had no info on it and it's a Courier so it doesn't have a silver tag. It feels like chevre. Can anyone tell me if this is Pine, and if not, any guesses as to what the color/year is?

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q727/laurenlucille7/photo_zpslb1nlhmg.jpg

Just realized that picture's not the best. There's no brown in this bag at all, it's a dark green so I know it's not Vert Fonce. I just need help identifying what green it actually is! Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

LaurenLucille said:


> Can anyone please tell me if this is yellow or anis? I can't get the seller to respond to emails, nor will she post all the photos needed to authenticate.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...g-Yellow-Lambskin-Soft-Leather-/111658471070?



This is 04 Anis.


----------



## saira1214

LaurenLucille said:


> Also need help with one more item, please... this is a bag I purchased on eBay about three years ago, the seller had no info on it and it's a Courier so it doesn't have a silver tag. It feels like chevre. Can anyone tell me if this is Pine, and if not, any guesses as to what the color/year is?
> 
> http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q727/laurenlucille7/photo_zpslb1nlhmg.jpg
> 
> Just realized that picture's not the best. There's no brown in this bag at all, it's a dark green so I know it's not Vert Fonce. I just need help identifying what green it actually is! Thank you!



Do you have more than just that one picture? It looks like 06 Sapin.


----------



## LaurenLucille

saira1214 said:


> This is 04 Anis.


Thank you very much, appreciate it!


----------



## LaurenLucille

saira1214 said:


> Do you have more than just that one picture? It looks like 06 Sapin.




I will take more pictures when I get home. With a Courier I'm not sure what to take a photo of. Can you tell anything by the back of the leather tag? 

I'll be back - thank you for offering to help!


----------



## saira1214

LaurenLucille said:


> I will take more pictures when I get home. With a Courier I'm not sure what to take a photo of. Can you tell anything by the back of the leather tag?
> 
> I'll be back - thank you for offering to help!



The back of the tag could help. Take pictures of the full bag in different angles and lighting. That helps me the best. I'm pretty sure it is Sapin though.


----------



## LaurenLucille

saira1214 said:


> The back of the tag could help. Take pictures  of the full bag in different angles and lighting. That helps me the  best. I'm pretty sure it is Sapin though.



Thank you, Saira! I'll post better pics soon.


----------



## Califabulous

Thank you for all the information. I'm going to post in the authentication thread!


----------



## lillemor22

Hi! 
I was hoping anyone knows what color this is? The seller writes dark green, but it does look quite gray to me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC..._DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f9da0300#viTabs_0


----------



## saira1214

lillemor22 said:


> Hi!
> I was hoping anyone knows what color this is? The seller writes dark green, but it does look quite gray to me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC..._DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f9da0300#viTabs_0




2010 anthra


----------



## Rockerchic

Hi Saira, 
what color and year is this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...871?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e96f47b7
thanks so much for your help! so appreciate your time!


----------



## saira1214

Rockerchic said:


> Hi Saira,
> what color and year is this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...871?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e96f47b7
> thanks so much for your help! so appreciate your time!




2007 Anthra


----------



## LaurenLucille

saira1214 said:


> The back of the tag could help. Take pictures of the full bag in different angles and lighting. That helps me the best. I'm pretty sure it is Sapin though.




Hi, Saira. 

Finally got a chance to take more pics, I'm hoping you're the resident green expert around here! 

Here are some pics with and without flash, next to an orange item and one with a true white hairband in the pic, but for some reason the flash makes it look off white!

Please let me know what you think when you have a moment - thank you!

http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/laurenlucille7/library/Green Courier


----------



## saira1214

LaurenLucille said:


> Hi, Saira.
> 
> Finally got a chance to take more pics, I'm hoping you're the resident green expert around here!
> 
> Here are some pics with and without flash, next to an orange item and one with a true white hairband in the pic, but for some reason the flash makes it look off white!
> 
> Please let me know what you think when you have a moment - thank you!
> 
> http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/laurenlucille7/library/Green Courier



Hi Lauren, I am starting to think that this bag is 2007 Anthra which had very strong green undertones.  Sapin is a very dark green and in the flash of you pics, it wouldn't come out looking so grey. That's what makes me believe that it is likely Anthra. What color is the stitching on the bag and the zipper tape? If it is green it is Sapin, if it is a blue/grey then it is Anthra.  Hope that helps.


----------



## LaurenLucille

saira1214 said:


> Hi Lauren, I am starting to think that this bag is 2007 Anthra which had very strong green undertones.  Sapin is a very dark green and in the flash of you pics, it wouldn't come out looking so grey. That's what makes me believe that it is likely Anthra. What color is the stitching on the bag and the zipper tape? If it is green it is Sapin, if it is a blue/grey then it is Anthra.  Hope that helps.



Hi, Saira.

I can't believe this is Anthracite, it's very very green. I had an Anthracite City, I can't remember if it was 2007 or 2008 but it was so Civil War uniform blue/gray that I could never carry it. This is not even close to gray or blue in person.

I've attached two closeups of the stitching/zipper tape, they look forest green to me.

http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/laurenlucille7/library/Green Courier


----------



## saira1214

LaurenLucille said:


> Hi, Saira.
> 
> I can't believe this is Anthracite, it's very very green. I had an Anthracite City, I can't remember if it was 2007 or 2008 but it was so Civil War uniform blue/gray that I could never carry it. This is not even close to gray or blue in person.
> 
> I've attached two closeups of the stitching/zipper tape, they look forest green to me.
> 
> http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/laurenlucille7/library/Green Courier




Hi Lauren, I can only do so much looking at photos. A lot affects my perception,
Lighting, angles, flash, etc. If in person, it looks more like Sapin and has the green zipper tape, it is likely Sapin.


----------



## LaurenLucille

saira1214 said:


> Hi Lauren, I can only do so much looking at photos. A lot affects my perception,
> Lighting, angles, flash, etc. If in person, it looks more like Sapin and has the green zipper tape, it is likely Sapin.



Okay, thank you, Saira. I'm starting to think I might be color blind!


----------



## saira1214

LaurenLucille said:


> Okay, thank you, Saira. I'm starting to think I might be color blind!



You're not. There were a couple pictures with the flash that made me doubt, but having a second look at your photos on my desktop solidifies that it is Sapin.  There are some Anthra bags that can look extremely green, even though they are grey. The undertones can be tricky.


----------



## LaurenLucille

saira1214 said:


> You're not. There were a couple pictures with the flash that made me doubt, but having a second look at your photos on my desktop solidifies that it is Sapin.  There are some Anthra bags that can look extremely green, even though they are grey. The undertones can be tricky.


Oh, great, Sapin it is then! Thank you, Saira. Really appreciate your help. Have a good day!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Hi all, I just want to confirm the colour of this bag. I've tried searching here and the net and I can't really determine which it is. 

I purchased this pre-loved and no paper cards came with it. However I've attached a pic of the serial numbers at the back of the tag it reads 235439.1243 1669.

I think it's Gris Ciment? But I can't really determine or remember what year the mini poms started. 

If anyone knows, it would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

PinkPeonies said:


> Hi all, I just want to confirm the colour of this bag. I've tried searching here and the net and I can't really determine which it is.
> 
> I purchased this pre-loved and no paper cards came with it. However I've attached a pic of the serial numbers at the back of the tag it reads 235439.1243 1669.
> 
> I think it's Gris Ciment? But I can't really determine or remember what year the mini poms started.
> 
> If anyone knows, it would be much appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 2989590
> 
> View attachment 2989591
> 
> View attachment 2989593




Yes, this is 2013 gris ciment.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Thank you so much saira1214. I really appreciate that.


----------



## oOChuChuOo

Hi Saira, I am looking to buy this Twiggy from a Private Seller, whom listed it as an Electric Blue Twiggy. However I did some comparison from the Reference thread and it looked like it has some purplish undertones, so was wondering if it could be Outremer instead? Looking for your expert eyes to help me identify this please  Year card is lost so I can't tell too. Photos attached, thanks!


----------



## saira1214

oOChuChuOo said:


> Hi Saira, I am looking to buy this Twiggy from a Private Seller, whom listed it as an Electric Blue Twiggy. However I did some comparison from the Reference thread and it looked like it has some purplish undertones, so was wondering if it could be Outremer instead? Looking for your expert eyes to help me identify this please  Year card is lost so I can't tell too. Photos attached, thanks!




From the photos, it definitely looks like Outremer. To be sure, do you have the mirror? If it is FB, it would have a pocket. I think it is too "electric" to be FB though.


----------



## oOChuChuOo

saira1214 said:


> From the photos, it definitely looks like Outremer. To be sure, do you have the mirror? If it is FB, it would have a pocket. I think it is too "electric" to be FB though.



Hi Saira, sorry to ask but... what does FB mean? Is it that 2008 colours had back pocket mirrors while 2010 colours doesn't? Thanks in advance


----------



## saira1214

oOChuChuOo said:


> Hi Saira, sorry to ask but... what does FB mean? Is it that 2008 colours had back pocket mirrors while 2010 colours doesn't? Thanks in advance




Sorry, meant EB. Yes, s/s 2008 would have a pocket.


----------



## oOChuChuOo

Hi Saira, thanks for the tip  I find it amusing that you'd say that this colour is more "electric" than the colour Electric Blue itself 

By any chance this could also be Bleu Paon or Bleu Lavande? 

I hadn't had the chance to see these colours in real life so I just want to try to eliminate all possible colours 

What do you think? Thanks again! Aileen 



saira1214 said:


> From the photos, it definitely looks like Outremer. To be sure, do you have the mirror? If it is FB, it would have a pocket. I think it is too "electric" to be FB though.







saira1214 said:


> Sorry, meant EB. Yes, s/s 2008 would have a pocket.


----------



## saira1214

oOChuChuOo said:


> Hi Saira, thanks for the tip  I find it amusing that you'd say that this colour is more "electric" than the colour Electric Blue itself
> 
> By any chance this could also be Bleu Paon or Bleu Lavande?
> 
> I hadn't had the chance to see these colours in real life so I just want to try to eliminate all possible colours
> 
> What do you think? Thanks again! Aileen




It's definitely not Bleu Paon and Blue lavende crossed my mind based on the last picture, but I know it's not. It is Outremer which is brighter and more vibrant than electric blue, hence my observation that it is more "electric" than EB.


----------



## oOChuChuOo

Hi Saira, thanks  I appreciate your help very much. Will post if I get my fat hands on it! &#128522;



saira1214 said:


> It's definitely not Bleu Paon and Blue lavende crossed my mind based on the last picture, but I know it's not. It is Outremer which is brighter and more vibrant than electric blue, hence my observation that it is more "electric" than EB.


----------



## saira1214

oOChuChuOo said:


> Hi Saira, thanks  I appreciate your help very much. Will post if I get my fat hands on it! &#128522;


Good luck!


----------



## LaurenLucille

saira1214 said:


> Good luck!


Hi, Saira.

I know you're the Queen of Greens but I have a test for you. This bag on eBay has a 2006 F/W tag but the color they're calling it is from Spring tags. Which color do you think this is, Cognac or Camel?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261874276374?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 

Thanks and good morning!


----------



## saira1214

LaurenLucille said:


> Hi, Saira.
> 
> I know you're the Queen of Greens but I have a test for you. This bag on eBay has a 2006 F/W tag but the color they're calling it is from Spring tags. Which color do you think this is, Cognac or Camel?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261874276374?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks and good morning!



It is definitely from 2006 and from F/W and is typically referred to as Camel. Some people call it Cognac, but the official name is Camel. Hope that helps.


----------



## LaurenLucille

saira1214 said:


> It is definitely from 2006 and from F/W and is typically referred to as Camel. Some people call it Cognac, but the official name is Camel. Hope that helps.


Thanks, Saira!


----------



## ohricochet

Could someone help me identify this bag please? I need it in my life. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
(Pic taken from Instagram, cropped the owner's name out for privacy but if you own the pic and would like to be credited, LMK!)


----------



## saira1214

ohricochet said:


> Could someone help me identify this bag please? I need it in my life.
> 
> View attachment 2993078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pic taken from Instagram, cropped the owner's name out for privacy but if you own the pic and would like to be credited, LMK!)



It is the mini city in distressed calfskin from s/s 2015.  I can't tell from this picture if it is green.  It came in 3 colors, brown, grey and green.


----------



## ohricochet

saira1214 said:


> It is the mini city in distressed calfskin from s/s 2015.  I can't tell from this picture if it is green.  It came in 3 colors, brown, grey and green.




Thank you Saira!!! Now to hunt for it, I'm so excited.


----------



## saira1214

ohricochet said:


> Thank you Saira!!! Now to hunt for it, I'm so excited.



You're welcome. It is also referred to as ombre. That may help your search as well.

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-calfskin-mini-city-ombre-grey-gradient-66573


----------



## Indiana

Hi Saira, could you identify this '09 colour please?  Q tag.  TIA!


----------



## saira1214

Indiana said:


> Hi Saira, could you identify this '09 colour please?  Q tag.  TIA!




09 chataigne if the tag is Q.


----------



## Indiana

saira1214 said:


> 09 chataigne if the tag is Q.


 
Thank you so much Saira!


----------



## louiecrazy

Hey gals! I recently purchased a balenciaga online but I don't know the color and style. It may not be visible from the pictures but it's blueish/green in real life (more blue undertones). A very unique color i believe  Can anyone help? Also can anyone tell me if this is an authentic bag? I have added the pictures below


----------



## Catash

SGH City Anthracitie? Saira is much better at this if you post it on the Identification thread.


----------



## louiecrazy

Catash said:


> SGH City Anthracitie? Saira is much better at this if you post it on the Identification thread.


where exactly is the identification thread? sorry, i'm new to this


----------



## BPC

louiecrazy said:


> where exactly is the identification thread? sorry, i'm new to this



It's a sticky thread called "Identify This Balenciaga."  Here's the link:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...or-style-year-authenticated-bbags-397784.html

I'm with Catash. Giant Silver Hardware City in Anthracite. But yeah, Saira's way better at identifying.


----------



## Sssy

louiecrazy said:


> Hey gals! I recently purchased a balenciaga online but I don't know the color and style. It may not be visible from the pictures but it's blueish/green in real life (more blue undertones). A very unique color i believe  Can anyone help? Also can anyone tell me if this is an authentic bag? I have added the pictures below


2010 Canard


----------



## LaurenLucille

saira1214 said:


> It is definitely from 2006 and from F/W and is typically referred to as Camel. Some people call it Cognac, but the official name is Camel. Hope that helps.



Hi, Saira.

Got the bag, here is a pic with flash and without, it's much darker than I thought it would be and now I'm not sure if it is Camel. Do they darken with age? Or could this be the Marron color with the same tag? 

Thanks!

http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/laurenlucille7/library/Camel or Marron FW 2006 Tag


----------



## saira1214

louiecrazy said:


> Hey gals! I recently purchased a balenciaga online but I don't know the color and style. It may not be visible from the pictures but it's blueish/green in real life (more blue undertones). A very unique color i believe  Can anyone help? Also can anyone tell me if this is an authentic bag? I have added the pictures below





Catash said:


> SGH City Anthracitie? Saira is much better at this if you post it on the Identification thread.





Sssy said:


> 2010 Canard



I am of two minds. Part of me thinks that it is 2010 Anthra, but part of me doesn't. I also think it could be Canard, but it does not have that quintessential teal piping like other Canard bags do.  Louie, is the piping more teal in person, than in photos, like this bag?

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/what-color-is-petrol-similar-to-572463.html


----------



## saira1214

LaurenLucille said:


> Hi, Saira.
> 
> Got the bag, here is a pic with flash and without, it's much darker than I thought it would be and now I'm not sure if it is Camel. Do they darken with age? Or could this be the Marron color with the same tag?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/laurenlucille7/library/Camel or Marron FW 2006 Tag



Oh wow, that is quite a bit different. These pictures do not look like Camel to me.  It looks like 06 truffle. Maroon was from 2004 and would not have this tag.  Camel can darken with age, but not to this extent. The pictures definitely look like two different bags. I would ask the seller if she conditioned the bag or applied leather honey which can significantly darken a bag.  Here is another camel first https://www.google.com/search?q=bal...-color-family-pics-only-140426-2.html;608;472,  In your auction pics, it just looks a bit drier.


----------



## LaurenLucille

saira1214 said:


> Oh wow, that is quite a bit different. These pictures do not look like Camel to me.  It looks like 06 truffle. Maroon was from 2004 and would not have this tag.  Camel can darken with age, but not to this extent. The pictures definitely look like two different bags. I would ask the seller if she conditioned the bag or applied leather honey which can significantly darken a bag.  Here is another camel first https://www.google.com/search?q=bal...-color-family-pics-only-140426-2.html;608;472,  In your auction pics, it just looks a bit drier.



Yikes. I'll ask the seller. It's definitely a W tag and everything else looks correct except the color. 

I've added two pics, one without flash and one with of the inside pocket, to see what the original color was. Does this help identify?

http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/laurenlucille7/library/Camel or Marron FW 2006 Tag


----------



## saira1214

LaurenLucille said:


> Yikes. I'll ask the seller. It's definitely a W tag and everything else looks correct except the color.
> 
> I've added two pics, one without flash and one with of the inside pocket, to see what the original color was. Does this help identify?
> 
> http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/laurenlucille7/library/Camel or Marron FW 2006 Tag



I'm convinced your bag is 06 Truffle based on your photos and the zipper tape. You can see that it has faded in the photo where the front zipper pocket is open.  I see where you may have thought it was Maroon. I forgot that there was a 2006 maroon. It isn't in any of the color charts.


----------



## LaurenLucille

saira1214 said:


> I'm convinced your bag is 06 Truffle based on your photos and the zipper tape. You can see that it has faded in the photo where the front zipper pocket is open.  I see where you may have thought it was Maroon. I forgot that there was a 2006 maroon. It isn't in any of the color charts.



Completely forgot about Truffle! Thank you! It's pretty than the color swatch, not as veiny and it feels like 05 leather so I'm happy. Just need to send it off for the handles and it will be beautiful.

Thanks as always for your help, Saira!


----------



## saira1214

LaurenLucille said:


> Completely forgot about Truffle! Thank you! It's pretty than the color swatch, not as veiny and it feels like 05 leather so I'm happy. Just need to send it off for the handles and it will be beautiful.
> 
> Thanks as always for your help, Saira!



I'm glad you are happy! It is a gorgy bag and perfect for all seasons. Enjoy it.


----------



## LaurenLucille

saira1214 said:


> I'm glad you are happy! It is a gorgy bag and perfect for all seasons. Enjoy it.



Thank you.


----------



## louiecrazy

saira1214 said:


> I am of two minds. Part of me thinks that it is 2010 Anthra, but part of me doesn't. I also think it could be Canard, but it does not have that quintessential teal piping like other Canard bags do.  Louie, is the piping more teal in person, than in photos, like this bag?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/what-color-is-petrol-similar-to-572463.html


No, it doesn't have the teal lining in person. So could it be the City Anthracitie?


----------



## milan83

Hi ladies, could you help me with this bag? should be a Work from 2015 but I'm not sure about the code..and about the color,do you think it's the Coquelicot?thanx a lot


----------



## milan83

Sorry..here the other pics!


----------



## landow11

Hi. Can you please identify if this is real or not?  Thanks! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-Handbag-/141662380021?


----------



## saira1214

louiecrazy said:


> No, it doesn't have the teal lining in person. So could it be the City Anthracitie?




It is definitely a city and yes, it is Anthra.


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> It is definitely a city and yes, it is Anthra.



Hi Saira  Is it a little possibility that it is Canard? Sorry for being pita. 
It looks like this one
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-city-canard-30542
And the colour number is correct for Canard. Sorry again, but I'm trying to learn from you


----------



## louiecrazy

Sssy said:


> Hi Saira  Is it a little possibility that it is Canard? Sorry for being pita.
> It looks like this one
> http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-city-canard-30542
> And the colour number is correct for Canard. Sorry again, but I'm trying to learn from you


mine is exactly that color! hmm...maybe it is a canard then? What is the exact color of the bag?


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> Hi Saira  Is it a little possibility that it is Canard? Sorry for being pita.
> 
> It looks like this one
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-city-canard-30542
> 
> And the colour number is correct for Canard. Sorry again, but I'm trying to learn from you




I also thought it was canard and you are not being a pita at all. It is difficult for me to tell the difference between anthra and canard in photos. In person, no problem. The way i usually can tell is with threading and piping. The link that I posted shows how canard has teal piping. I wonder why the fashionphile one doesn't? Yes, the tag code did bug me, but in some instances I have found them to be inconsistent, so I thought this was one of them. If the tag matches Canard, Canard it must be. I haven't been on my game this week.


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> I also thought it was canard and you are not being a pita at all. It is difficult for me to tell the difference between anthra and canard in photos. In person, no problem. The way i usually can tell is with threading and piping. The link that I posted shows how canard has teal piping. I wonder why the fashionphile one doesn't? Yes, the tag code did bug me, but in some instances I have found them to be inconsistent, so I thought this was one of them. If the tag matches Canard, Canard it must be. I haven't been on my game this week.



Thanks Saira for not kicking me out of here  The link you posted got me thinking- the last post shows picture of a wallet with, and without flash. It looks like 2 different colours- another very tricky colour to capture. I hoped you had a secret way to tell apart Anthra and Canard from a picture


----------



## saira1214

milan83 said:


> Sorry..here the other pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996443



Yes, this is Coquelicot.  Can you tell me the letter that appears on the back of the tag or post a more clear picture of the back of the tag? Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> Thanks Saira for not kicking me out of here  The link you posted got me thinking- the last post shows picture of a wallet with, and without flash. It looks like 2 different colours- another very tricky colour to capture. I hoped you had a secret way to tell apart Anthra and Canard from a picture



.   Yes, Canard is a very difficult color to capture. I had one once and the description is very much like Anthra. A grey/blue with some green undertones. I have had an Anthra that was very similar to Canard, but when put side by side, you could see that Anthra was more grey while Canard was more blue.  Seems obvious enough, but it is really difficult to tell in photos.  The piping is what has helped me to differentiate. Although, Louie's doesn't have that piping and the wallet also doesn't, so it isn't fool-proof. I wonder if it fades over time or what the deal is?


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> .   Yes, Canard is a very difficult color to capture. I had one once and the description is very much like Anthra. A grey/blue with some green undertones. I have had an Anthra that was very similar to Canard, but when put side by side, you could see that Anthra was more grey while Canard was more blue.  Seems obvious enough, but it is really difficult to tell in photos.  The piping is what has helped me to differentiate. Although, Louie's doesn't have that piping and the wallet also doesn't, so it isn't fool-proof. I wonder if it fades over time or what the deal is?



Very confusing  not to mention a moto jacket in Canard


----------



## milan83

saira1214 said:


> Yes, this is Coquelicot.  Can you tell me the letter that appears on the back of the tag or post a more clear picture of the back of the tag? Thanks!




It's a F..so it should be S/S 2015 should't it?but the six number code 285451 is right for a giant work?thank you


----------



## phillj12

I saw this bag on a blog and really love the style. Does anyone know what style this is and if it's still made? Not in love with the color, just the style.


----------



## saira1214

phillj12 said:


> I saw this bag on a blog and really love the style. Does anyone know what style this is and if it's still made? Not in love with the color, just the style.
> View attachment 2999542



It is kind of difficult to tell from this angle. It is not a city bag because I do not see the "rabbit ears" at either side.  Other styles do not have the shoulder strap that is on that bag, so I am a little perplexed. I'm not sure of the bag is authentic.  The bag seems to be from 2009 and is Tempete if it is authentic.


----------



## AlmondEye

Can someone please help me determine whether this Bal City is in the mogano color? I've tried comparing it to the images found in google and my gut feeling tells me its not mogano but a different shade of brown. The ebay seller is adamant that it is mogano. :wondering


----------



## saira1214

AlmondEye said:


> Can someone please help me determine whether this Bal City is in the mogano color? I've tried comparing it to the images found in google and my gut feeling tells me its not mogano but a different shade of brown. The ebay seller is adamant that it is mogano. :wondering



Looks like Mogano. Please post a picture of the silver tag on the inside of the bag to be sure.


----------



## saira1214

jesica01 said:


> awesome bagfreeflpics.gq/43/o.png



That link doesn't work.


----------



## cathead87

Hi - I recently purchased a Work that was listed as a 2007 Mogano.  Are you able to verify this with the pictures below?  I am brand new to Balenciaga and was looking thru a recent thread that stated Mogano would have a "U" in the tag...this has a "Z".


Thanks for any assistance!


----------



## glasskey

Does anyone know what this guy is, when he was made, etc.? It's the mini size, I think. The colors are muted in the photo, but that's because of my poor photography skills.

Thanks so much!!

ETA - oops forgot photo


----------



## saira1214

cathead87 said:


> Hi - I recently purchased a Work that was listed as a 2007 Mogano.  Are you able to verify this with the pictures below?  I am brand new to Balenciaga and was looking thru a recent thread that stated Mogano would have a "U" in the tag...this has a "Z".
> 
> 
> Thanks for any assistance!




This is 05 chocolate.


----------



## cathead87

saira1214 said:


> This is 05 chocolate.


 
Hmmm, is that a good thing? lol
Thanks so much.


----------



## saira1214

glasskey said:


> Does anyone know what this guy is, when he was made, etc.? It's the mini size, I think. The colors are muted in the photo, but that's because of my poor photography skills.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> ETA - oops forgot photo




I think this is from s/s 2011


----------



## saira1214

cathead87 said:


> Hmmm, is that a good thing? lol
> Thanks so much.




I love 05 and have the same bag. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## mahleene

i purchased the bag below. but the seller said she can't tell when the bag was made and what kind of leather was used. the only information given was that the bag is a work in mastic color. please help. thanks.


----------



## saira1214

mahleene said:


> i purchased the bag below. but the seller said she can't tell when the bag was made and what kind of leather was used. the only information given was that the bag is a work in mastic color. please help. thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003375
> View attachment 3003376



The work is from 2007 and is Sandstone or Mastic. It is hard to tell from these photos. Please post more photos when you get the bag. This is chevre leather.


----------



## mahleene

saira1214 said:


> The work is from 2007 and is Sandstone or Mastic. It is hard to tell from these photos. Please post more photos when you get the bag. This is chevre leather.




thanks. here are some more pics of the bag.


----------



## saira1214

mahleene said:


> thanks. here are some more pics of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3003456
> View attachment 3003460
> View attachment 3003463
> View attachment 3003464



I think it is Mastic


----------



## phillj12

saira1214 said:


> It is kind of difficult to tell from this angle. It is not a city bag because I do not see the "rabbit ears" at either side.  Other styles do not have the shoulder strap that is on that bag, so I am a little perplexed. I'm not sure of the bag is authentic.  The bag seems to be from 2009 and is Tempete if it is authentic.




Thank you!!


----------



## rainneday

Hi, Saira! Can you please tell me what color my Box style is? Caramel/Carmel/Camel? :giggles: I have no clue! Thank you!!!


----------



## saira1214

rainneday said:


> Hi, Saira! Can you please tell me what color my Box style is? Caramel/Carmel/Camel? :giggles: I have no clue! Thank you!!!



I think this is 2006 Camel, but the first picture gives me a little pause and makes me think that it can by 2006 truffle.  Has the bag faded from the mirror?


----------



## glasskey

saira1214 said:


> I think this is from s/s 2011


Thank you! You are an amazing fount of knowledge.


----------



## rainneday

saira1214 said:


> I think this is 2006 Camel, but the first picture gives me a little pause and makes me think that it can by 2006 truffle.  Has the bag faded from the mirror?



Thank you!  Hmmm I have more pics I can put up, maybe that will help? The bag is only a tiny bit lighter than the back of the mirror.


----------



## saira1214

rainneday said:


> Thank you!  Hmmm I have more pics I can put up, maybe that will help? The bag is only a tiny bit lighter than the back of the mirror.



I think it is 2006 Camel.


----------



## rainneday

saira1214 said:


> I think it is 2006 Camel.



You are amazing! Thank you so much!


----------



## mahleene

saira1214 said:


> I think it is Mastic




thanks. amazing!!! how do u know all these? [emoji79]


----------



## unicornchaser

Can any of you lovely ladies help me out with identifying this bag?! I believe it's from the men's collection, and has the shoulder strap attached. It's a huge bag! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## solitudelove

Beautiful colour! Congratulations!!! And wow, it can fit a lot!!


----------



## seleena

Hi there, I was wondering if you would be able to tell me the year and colour of this bag please? I was given it as a gift recently (my first Balenciaga [emoji2]) and I can't work out the colour- it seems to change in the light! Thank you so much


----------



## s.tighe

seleena said:


> Hi there, I was wondering if you would be able to tell me the year and colour of this bag please? I was given it as a gift recently (my first Balenciaga [emoji2]) and I can't work out the colour- it seems to change in the light! Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005171
> View attachment 3005166
> View attachment 3005168
> View attachment 3005169
> View attachment 3005170



It looks like anthracite (darker gray) but could be gris pyrite (medium-dark)... you can refer to color charts by year or the 2014 official spring/summer colors thread, below in that order  

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...r-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place-141901.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...mmer-colors-w-oldie-comparisons-851084-3.html


----------



## s.tighe

Can anyone tell me if this is anthracite or gris tarmac (or something else entirely?) Listed as an "evergreen" color (I don't see the green in it though and wonder if that's an error), and the thread appears to be more of a teal... which makes me think anthracite, but then it looks very straight gray to me which makes me think tarmac? thank you!


----------



## seleena

s.tighe said:


> It looks like anthracite (darker gray) but could be gris pyrite (medium-dark)... you can refer to color charts by year or the 2014 official spring/summer colors thread, below in that order
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...r-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place-141901.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...mmer-colors-w-oldie-comparisons-851084-3.html




Thank you! Unfortunately I don't know what year/ season it is from or how to tell at all? It would be great if someone could confirm


----------



## s.tighe

seleena said:


> Hi there, I was wondering if you would be able to tell me the year and colour of this bag please? I was given it as a gift recently (my first Balenciaga [emoji2]) and I can't work out the colour- it seems to change in the light! Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005171
> View attachment 3005166
> View attachment 3005168
> View attachment 3005169
> View attachment 3005170



The "1" after the 2014 means it is from the spring/summer 2014 collection. (As does the letter on the silver tag). The darker grays that season were anthracite (my guess) and Gris pyrite. If the bag looks more medium gray in the daylight it could be pyrite, but in these pics to me it looks anthracite. HTH


----------



## seleena

s.tighe said:


> The "1" after the 2014 means it is from the spring/summer 2014 collection. (As does the letter on the silver tag). The darker grays that season were anthracite (my guess) and Gris pyrite. If the bag looks more medium gray in the daylight it could be pyrite, but in these pics to me it looks anthracite. HTH




Ahh thank you SO MUCH! [emoji8][emoji8]Yes it must be anthracite because it's very dark, almost black in some lights. Perfect, now I know why it has a teal/ blue undertone.  I know the name doesn't mean anything but for some reason I feel better knowing exactly what shade and year it is [emoji2]


----------



## s.tighe

seleena said:


> Ahh thank you SO MUCH! [emoji8][emoji8]Yes it must be anthracite because it's very dark, almost black in some lights. Perfect, now I know why it has a teal/ blue undertone.  I know the name doesn't mean anything but for some reason I feel better knowing exactly what shade and year it is [emoji2]



You're welcome! I'm the exact same way, in fact I posted right below you because I had the same question about a gray (I'm pretty sure it's also anthracite).


----------



## seleena

s.tighe said:


> You're welcome! I'm the exact same way, in fact I posted right below you because I had the same question about a gray (I'm pretty sure it's also anthracite).




I'm no expert at all (as you can tell) but for what it's worth the bag you posted looks very slightly lighter than mine! That probably doesn't help at all so I hope someone that can help you comments


----------



## zjajkj

solitudelove said:


> Beautiful colour! Congratulations!!! And wow, it can fit a lot!!



Thanks *solitudelove*, very nice of you.


----------



## martem

Seriously beautiful! I've looked for a bal in a pop color for a while, and this is perfect! Where did you buy it?


----------



## honeydewykins

A friend of mine shared some of her new Balenciaga stocks .. she has been selling branded bag for quite sometimes. She is confident her bags are authentic.
Could someone help to authenticate these bags? I am worry because the handle has plastic wrapping and the receipt that comes with it seems like those receipt which fake bags always comes with. 

Thanks all.

Pics:


----------



## Candice0985

Can anyone tell me the colour of my Bal City? It's GRH. Thanks 




I'm trying to capture the colour the best I can. The last photo of the underside of the tag shows the colour best I think? I can never capture the true colour of Bal bags!!

TIA


----------



## saira1214

Candice0985 said:


> Can anyone tell me the colour of my Bal City? It's GRH. Thanks
> View attachment 3007058
> View attachment 3007059
> View attachment 3007060
> 
> I'm trying to capture the colour the best I can. The last photo of the underside of the tag shows the colour best I think? I can never capture the true colour of Bal bags!!
> 
> TIA




2010 light olive


----------



## Candice0985

saira1214 said:


> 2010 light olive




Thank you! [emoji1]


----------



## unicornchaser

unicornchaser said:


> Can any of you lovely ladies help me out with identifying this bag?! I believe it's from the men's collection, and has the shoulder strap attached. It's a huge bag! Thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004954
> View attachment 3004955




It's the "bridge" bag in case anyone cared. Figured it out myself. Thanks anyways


----------



## EmileLove

honeydewykins said:


> A friend of mine shared some of her new Balenciaga stocks .. she has been selling branded bag for quite sometimes. She is confident her bags are authentic.
> Could someone help to authenticate these bags? I am worry because the handle has plastic wrapping and the receipt that comes with it seems like those receipt which fake bags always comes with.
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> Pics:



You should post these in the Authenticate This thread. (More pics will be required.)


----------



## honeydewykins

EmileLove said:


> You should post these in the Authenticate This thread. (More pics will be required.)


gosh, I just realised it is the wrong thread.
Thanks for alerting me.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello,

All are fake anyway



honeydewykins said:


> A friend of mine shared some of her new Balenciaga stocks .. she has been selling branded bag for quite sometimes. She is confident her bags are authentic.
> Could someone help to authenticate these bags? I am worry because the handle has plastic wrapping and the receipt that comes with it seems like those receipt which fake bags always comes with.
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> Pics:


----------



## honeydewykins

peacebabe said:


> Hello,
> 
> All are fake anyway


thanks peacebabe .. that is what i thought too .. I never saw an authentic Balenciaga with plastic handles and unattached mirrors wrapped in plastic.


----------



## gis08

wow beautiful!


----------



## BDgirl

Hi.please anyone? Can help me authenticate this coquelicot 2012 city? Much appreciated!


----------



## BDgirl

More photos


----------



## goldendoodle

Hi, I'm wondering what this bag is, doesn't look like a City to me, maybe it's fake?  Will also post on authentication thread.  No strap, dimensions are correct, maybe need more pics.  Thanks!

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-city-satchel-pink-3077776/?tref=similarItem


----------



## saira1214

Ladies, please post authentication questions here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...aga-please-read-the-rules-and-883898-366.html. This thread is for identifying the style/season/year/color of authentic bags only. Thank you.


----------



## thompk

goldendoodle said:


> Hi, I'm wondering what this bag is, doesn't look like a City to me, maybe it's fake?  Will also post on authentication thread.  No strap, dimensions are correct, maybe need more pics.  Thanks!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-city-satchel-pink-3077776/?tref=similarItem




Hi the style was commonly referred to as "The Purse"...I can't remember when it was discontinued, but it was early like 06-07...so this looks like the Magenta 05 "Purse"...it's a pretty awesome style!! (I'm sure Saira knows exactly when!! [emoji6])


----------



## goldendoodle

thompk said:


> Hi the style was commonly referred to as "The Purse"...I can't remember when it was discontinued, but it was early like 06-07...so this looks like the Magenta 05 "Purse"...it's a pretty awesome style!! (I'm sure Saira knows exactly when!! [emoji6])



Thanks for the info! AND one more-  If that is the "purse" then i'm wondering about this other bag, it is being called a "Purse" also.  Thanks for letting me pick your brain.  I'm new to Bbags, and learning every day.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Balenci...g-/251951542177?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276


----------



## Sssy

goldendoodle said:


> Thanks for the info! AND one more-  If that is the "purse" then i'm wondering about this other bag, it is being called a "Purse" also.  Thanks for letting me pick your brain.  I'm new to Bbags, and learning every day.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Balenci...g-/251951542177?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276



The same style- they are both 'Purses'


----------



## goldendoodle

But the second is 17Wx 13H  the first was 15x9


----------



## saira1214

goldendoodle said:


> But the second is 17Wx 13H  the first was 15x9



Someone has the measurements wrong. They are both the "purse" style from what I can tell. The second link definitely is 05 magenta. The first link takes me to Tradesy and I am not a member so I cannot see all of the photos.  The purse style was discontinued in 2006.  The measurements for a purse are 10.5"h x 15"w, 7" handle drop.


----------



## saira1214

thompk said:


> Hi the style was commonly referred to as "The Purse"...I can't remember when it was discontinued, but it was early like 06-07...so this looks like the Magenta 05 "Purse"...it's a pretty awesome style!! (I'm sure Saira knows exactly when!! [emoji6])



It was discontinued in 2006, it was made from 2004-2006.


----------



## goldendoodle

OK, I asked them both to recheck measurements and they said they were correct, I guess it doesn't matter, my thoughts were that they both looked authentic, one is rectangular and one is shovel-shaped. so I didn't think they were the same bag, but possibly same year and color, different styles.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Wow! This is adorable. But it looks surprisingly roomy!


----------



## s.tighe

goldendoodle said:


> OK, I asked them both to recheck measurements and they said they were correct, I guess it doesn't matter, my thoughts were that they both looked authentic, one is rectangular and one is shovel-shaped. so I didn't think they were the same bag, but possibly same year and color, different styles.  Thanks so much!



Hi Goldendoodle,
They are the same style for sure. The reason they look different is the way they are photographed. The one on Tradesy is standing up and probably used/slouchy, the one on eBay is laying flat and looks new. Because Bal bags are so slouchy, it is not at all uncommon for measurements to vary; few people will actually take the time to look up the "official" measurements of the bag, some will measure from different starting to ending points, etc. 

On the resale market you have to do your own due diligence--many times people will list bags under the most common term they know like "City" even though it's a Day or a Purse or or a First, etc. I'm 100% with Saira though, they are both "Purses" (and VERRRRY pretty!)


----------



## kerryisntreal

Hi!  Can you help me identify what color this is?

I know it's a 2006, and from what I've read re: tags, possssibly a fall/winter? But beyond that I don't know:

The front is pretty faded



Back is richer



Mirror color



Edge color is a warmer reddish tone



And tags



Thanks for helping me solve the mystery!!


----------



## saira1214

kerryisntreal said:


> Hi!  Can you help me identify what color this is?
> 
> I know it's a 2006, and from what I've read re: tags, possssibly a fall/winter? But beyond that I don't know:
> 
> The front is pretty faded
> View attachment 3010608
> 
> 
> Back is richer
> View attachment 3010610
> 
> 
> Mirror color
> View attachment 3010611
> 
> 
> Edge color is a warmer reddish tone
> View attachment 3010618
> 
> 
> And tags
> View attachment 3010619
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping me solve the mystery!!




Looks like 2006 truffle


----------



## treschicas

Hi,

Any (educated) guesses on what color and year/season this is from?  TIA!!

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-shoulder-bag-grey-1769368/


----------



## saira1214

treschicas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any (educated) guesses on what color and year/season this is from?  TIA!!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-shoulder-bag-grey-1769368/



Hi, can you post the actual photos? This link requires you to be logged in to view the pictures. I do not want to venture a guess with one photo because it looks like the bag is faded.


----------



## treschicas

saira1214 said:


> Hi, can you post the actual photos? This link requires you to be logged in to view the pictures. I do not want to venture a guess with one photo because it looks like the bag is faded.


Well here is the same bag on another website. Can you see the pictures here without logging in? I am thinking it's Anthracite but not sure which year or if there is a way to tell by the serial number.

http://www.parisstation.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=38_50&products_id=10605


----------



## saira1214

treschicas said:


> Well here is the same bag on another website. Can you see the pictures here without logging in? I am thinking it's Anthracite but not sure which year or if there is a way to tell by the serial number.
> 
> http://www.parisstation.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=38_50&products_id=10605



Its 09 anthra, I believe, but I would have to see the back of the inside tag to be sure.


----------



## treschicas

saira1214 said:


> Its 09 anthra, I believe, but I would have to see the back of the inside tag to be sure.



Here are more pics of the tag from the Tradesy website


----------



## saira1214

treschicas said:


> Here are more pics of the tag from the Tradesy website



It's either from 2009 or 2010. I think it is 2009.


----------



## SCCM1

Beautiful!


----------



## Katie B

Hi. First time post here. Could someone please identify my bag for me, it was a present, I have had it a while now but never knew the model. Thank you x


----------



## s.tighe

Could someone please help to identify? anthracite? plomb? pewter? TIA!!


----------



## saira1214

Katie B said:


> Hi. First time post here. Could someone please identify my bag for me, it was a present, I have had it a while now but never knew the model. Thank you x



I have never seen this bag in the black and red with the covered hardware, I have only seen black and white. However, the lattice bags came out in 2009 and the model is the city.


----------



## saira1214

s.tighe said:


> Could someone please help to identify? anthracite? plomb? pewter? TIA!!



Has this bag been authenticated? There are a few things that give me pause.


----------



## s.tighe

saira1214 said:


> Has this bag been authenticated? There are a few things that give me pause.



Hi Saira,
I submitted this for authentication after I posted this...I was convinced of its authenticity right up until I was about to make an offer and then I also paused upon close inspection  (funny how parting with a lot of money will do that to one). I initially thought it was a 2005 pewter perhaps just looking so black because of the lighting, but then I combed the pages of Tpf and elsewhere and could not find satisfactory evidence of anything similar, in addition to a few other details. So.... I apologize for wasting your time and the sever space on TPF! The results from authenticate thread were inconclusive pending a zipper shot and direct-on photos of rivets and bales (although several non-direct views/closeups were provided). It is posted there now as one of the most recent posts. Thank you again for your tireless dedication to this!!


----------



## saira1214

s.tighe said:


> Hi Saira,
> I submitted this for authentication after I posted this...I was convinced of its authenticity right up until I was about to make an offer and then I also paused upon close inspection  (funny how parting with a lot of money will do that to one). I initially thought it was a 2005 pewter perhaps just looking so black because of the lighting, but then I combed the pages of Tpf and elsewhere and could not find satisfactory evidence of anything similar, in addition to a few other details. So.... I apologize for wasting your time and the sever space on TPF! The results from authenticate thread were inconclusive pending a zipper shot and direct-on photos of rivets and bales (although several non-direct views/closeups were provided). It is posted there now as one of the most recent posts. Thank you again for your tireless dedication to this!!



Not a waste at all.  I am not an expert in authenticating, so I hate to spin my wheels on something that may be fake. If it is indeed authentic, maybe some better photos will help.  I was debating between black and Anthra, but can't be sure.


----------



## s.tighe

saira1214 said:


> Not a waste at all.  I am not an expert in authenticating, so I hate to spin my wheels on something that may be fake. If it is indeed authentic, maybe some better photos will help.  I was debating between black and Anthra, but can't be sure.



I had actually contacted the seller about he color because it was originally listed as black, but if you look at the photos on the eBay listing (there are many, from every angle) it looks VERY metallic. She responded that it is in fact "pewter black" but she did not have cards to verify the year and said per her serial number research here on TPF it is a s/s 03.... So, that tells us straight away that she is not familiar with the brand. The raised brass HW + reference to pewter is what made me think perhaps 05 Pewter under really hot lights (plus wasn't 05 Pewter agneau leather, which would be this smooth compared to the chèvre of the time?), but I know the earlier anthracites were more steely than greeny, too. Of course all of this assumes the bag is authentic, which remains to be seen.... I do love a good handbag mystery! Thank you again!


----------



## saira1214

s.tighe said:


> I had actually contacted the seller about he color because it was originally listed as black, but if you look at the photos on the eBay listing (there are many, from every angle) it looks VERY metallic. She responded that it is in fact "pewter black" but she did not have cards to verify the year and said per her serial number research here on TPF it is a s/s 03.... So, that tells us straight away that she is not familiar with the brand. The raised brass HW + reference to pewter is what made me think perhaps 05 Pewter under really hot lights (plus wasn't 05 Pewter agneau leather, which would be this smooth compared to the chèvre of the time?), but I know the earlier anthracites were more steely than greeny, too. Of course all of this assumes the bag is authentic, which remains to be seen.... I do love a good handbag mystery! Thank you again!


Weird. I don't have access to the ebay auction, but this bag is definitely not from 2003.  The hardware would be pewter/silver and this is definitely brass which means it is from 2004 f/w to s/s 2008 and would be chevre, with a slight possibility if it is from 2008 that it is Agneau.  I don't think it is Plomb because that is easily detectable. It is more grey than black.   The earlier Anthra bags are what I have some trouble with because they can very well emulate black in photos. The nuances are better seen in person, however, the zipper tape looks black to me and that is usually the best indicator. However, the handle thread looks grey. The pictures are kind of bad and of course we have to ensure that it is authentic, but if I were to venture a guess, I would say 2007 because that year black was not jet black and had some green undertones which is what she may be referring to as "pewter."


----------



## SilverStCloud

Can someone please help me identify the colour of this bag? I can't decide if it is Praline or Sahara. TIA!


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> Weird. I don't have access to the ebay auction, but this bag is definitely not from 2003.  The hardware would be pewter/silver and this is definitely brass which means it is from 2004 f/w to s/s 2008 and would be chevre, with a slight possibility if it is from 2008 that it is Agneau.  I don't think it is Plomb because that is easily detectable. It is more grey than black.   The earlier Anthra bags are what I have some trouble with because they can very well emulate black in photos. The nuances are better seen in person, however, the zipper tape looks black to me and that is usually the best indicator. However, the handle thread looks grey. The pictures are kind of bad and of course we have to ensure that it is authentic, but if I were to venture a guess, I would say 2007 because that year black was not jet black and had some green undertones which is what she may be referring to as "pewter."



Hi Saira 
Is it possible that this bag was re-dyed? Usually after dyeing bags black with penetrating dyes, they have this odd metallic sheen. Leather looks strange so maybe it was dyed or re touched.


----------



## saira1214

SilverStCloud said:


> Can someone please help me identify the colour of this bag? I can't decide if it is Praline or Sahara. TIA!



Praline.


----------



## SilverStCloud

saira1214 said:


> Praline.



Thanks so much, Saira!


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> Hi Saira
> Is it possible that this bag was re-dyed? Usually after dyeing bags black with penetrating dyes, they have this odd metallic sheen. Leather looks strange so maybe it was dyed or re touched.



It very well could be.  Have you seen better pictures that I have? How does the inside tag look and the mirror in comparison?


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> It very well could be.  Have you seen better pictures that I have? How does the inside tag look and the mirror in comparison?



Here it is:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...HUpDPH3%2BzeY0gSxYzbs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
odd looking little bag...


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> Here it is:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...HUpDPH3%2BzeY0gSxYzbs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> odd looking little bag...



It is really weird. The other thing that is interesting is that there seems to be some type of lining on the sides of the tassels, it looks like a bordeaux color.  The mirror seems to be a different color than the bag, but the tag seems the same.  I don't know. It could still be 07 black or it could be a re-dye.


----------



## louiecrazy

Hello everyone! I just purchased a second hand Balenciaga clutch. Can you guy please verify if it's authentic? There is the Lambo stamp behind the zipper but what kind of threw me off is that there is no different color stitching at the top of the balenciaga label on the inside of the clutch. Also, is it normal for it to fray like that above the label? Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Sssy

louiecrazy said:


> Hello everyone! I just purchased a second hand Balenciaga clutch. Can you guy please verify if it's authentic? There is the Lambo stamp behind the zipper but what kind of threw me off is that there is no different color stitching at the top of the balenciaga label on the inside of the clutch. Also, is it normal for it to fray like that above the label? Thanks for all the help!



This clutch is fake. Hope you can get your money back.
We have the Authenticate Thread, if you have any more requests  This one is for identifying (style, colour, year etc)


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> This clutch is fake. Hope you can get your money back.
> We have the Authenticate Thread, if you have any more requests  This one is for identifying (style, colour, year etc)



Thanks, Sssy!


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> Thanks, Sssy!


----------



## cathead87

Hi - Is it possible to identify the year of this black Work?...that card is missing.


----------



## Sssy

cathead87 said:


> Hi - Is it possible to identify the year of this black Work?...that card is missing.



2011


----------



## cathead87

Sssy said:


> 2011


 
Thank you!


----------



## Axtrid

HI ladies, can someone please help me id this Rust color Twiggy ? from the Card slot on the mirror and the notch in the rivets indicates this bag is from 2005-2007 , and the feel of the leather is very much like chevre to me which is buttery and smooshy (however I only have chevre bags and 1 of the  2011 agneau bag to compare the leather so I might not know soft and dreamy Agneau ;P) so would this mean she might be a 2006 Rust/Rouille , and not a 2007 Paprika/ Rouille ? (if 2007 fall winter the leather was switched to Agneau, not sure if its so or it started in 2008)  I really can't tell the two color apart , can someone  please give me some opinion on the color of this bag ? I tried to take photos that demonstrates the color best, but not 100% perfect she is very rusty orangy in person 

thanks ladies !!


----------



## saira1214

Axtrid said:


> HI ladies, can someone please help me id this Rust color Twiggy ? from the Card slot on the mirror and the notch in the rivets indicates this bag is from 2005-2007 , and the feel of the leather is very much like chevre to me which is buttery and smooshy (however I only have chevre bags and 1 of the  2011 agneau bag to compare the leather so I might not know soft and dreamy Agneau ;P) so would this mean she might be a 2006 Rust/Rouille , and not a 2007 Paprika/ Rouille ? (if 2007 fall winter the leather was switched to Agneau, not sure if its so or it started in 2008)  I really can't tell the two color apart , can someone  please give me some opinion on the color of this bag ? I tried to take photos that demonstrates the color best, but not 100% perfect she is very rusty orangy in person
> 
> thanks ladies !!



Quite honestly, it is very difficult to tell in photos. I believe your bag to be from 2006.  The bags switched from chevre to agneau in s/s 2008 so either way, your bag is chevre. Hope that helps.


----------



## Axtrid

I have taken more pictures of this bag under natural light in my room and under flash . I was just looking at the Orange bag tread, for some reason the 07 Janue is looking similar under some lights, however I don think it looks more of a brighter orange then mine. 

Hope these photo will help, I appreciate it girls !


----------



## Axtrid

saira1214 said:


> Quite honestly, it is very difficult to tell in photos. I believe your bag to be from 2006.  The bags switched from chevre to agneau in s/s 2008 so either way, your bag is chevre. Hope that helps.



I was reading and admiring the photos of the Orange bag thread, there were ladies showing 06 Rust/Rouielle  bags and also 07 Paprika  /Rouille bags, from my eyes seems 06 Rouille is a bit more brown? then again it could be lighting and the camera , hum interesting to say that there might not have been a 06 Rouille ,with I wonder if I can confirm that somewhere? then it will be one less to guess lol . 

Can someone shed some light on this ? thanks


----------



## saira1214

Axtrid said:


> I have taken more pictures of this bag under natural light in my room and under flash . I was just looking at the Orange bag tread, for some reason the 07 Janue is looking similar under some lights, however I don think it looks more of a brighter orange then mine.
> 
> Hope these photo will help, I appreciate it girls !



Not sure if you saw my post above.  It's definitely not Juane, it is Rouille and I believe it to be from 2006.  It looks just like this bag.

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...-Rouille-Rust-Red-Twiggy-Handbag-BAL-2734.htm


----------



## saira1214

Axtrid said:


> I was reading and admiring the photos of the Orange bag thread, there were ladies showing 06 Rust/Rouielle  bags and also 07 Paprika  /Rouille bags, from my eyes seems 06 Rouille is a bit more brown? then again it could be lighting and the camera , hum interesting to say that there might not have been a 06 Rouille ,with I wonder if I can confirm that somewhere? then it will be one less to guess lol .
> 
> Can someone shed some light on this ? thanks



There definitely is a 2006 Rouille.  In 2007 it wasn't referred to as Rouille, but Paprika.  To be sure, post a photo of the back of the inside tag.


----------



## Axtrid

saira1214 said:


> There definitely is a 2006 Rouille.  In 2007 it wasn't referred to as Rouille, but Paprika.  To be sure, post a photo of the back of the inside tag.



Hi yeah there is a photo of the backside of the leather tag on my original post , let me know if I need to repost it or if you like to see any parts of this bag  thanks


----------



## Axtrid

saira1214 said:


> Not sure if you saw my post above.  It's definitely not Juane, it is Rouille and I believe it to be from 2006.  It looks just like this bag.
> 
> http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...-Rouille-Rust-Red-Twiggy-Handbag-BAL-2734.htm



Yes I saw that bag last night and I think they are the same , especially the leather is somewhat vainy , however I wanted some more opinions before I put her date of birth down  thanks so much for your input !! Now 2 votes goes to 06 Rouille


----------



## saira1214

Axtrid said:


> Hi yeah there is a photo of the backside of the leather tag on my original post , let me know if I need to repost it or if you like to see any parts of this bag  thanks





Axtrid said:


> Yes I saw that bag last night and I think they are the same , especially the leather is somewhat vainy , however I wanted some more opinions before I put her date of birth down  thanks so much for your input !! Now 2 votes goes to 06 Rouille



The picture of the back of the tag is not clear enough and taken too far away, I can't see it that well.  The veiny leather is classic 2006 leather. It was known for a more marbled appearance than 2007 which doesn't have the veins.


----------



## cw2351

I'm new here, just wanna say hello first!

Could someone help me identify this serial number please. I looked it up myself, found that the first part belongs to a City GH, and the second half a City RH. Confused, so please help. Also could you tell the name of the colour please? Thanks!


----------



## Catash

Hi Saira,

Why is this Ink City so dark? It just doesn't have the purple undertone that I see in other Ink photos.

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-satchel-3287683/?tref=category


----------



## maroon72

cw2351 said:


> I'm new here, just wanna say hello first!
> 
> Could someone help me identify this serial number please. I looked it up myself, found that the first part belongs to a City GH, and the second half a City RH. Confused, so please help. Also could you tell the name of the colour please? Thanks!


This is definitely an authentic Pourpre GSH city from 2009, cw2351. I hope this helps!


----------



## Axtrid

saira1214 said:


> The picture of the back of the tag is not clear enough and taken too far away, I can't see it that well.  The veiny leather is classic 2006 leather. It was known for a more marbled appearance than 2007 which doesn't have the veins.



Hi Saira, I tried to take another better photo of the tag, but my phone is not cooperating all came out so blurred , but nevertheless I agree with you this bag is definitely with the 06 Veiny leather, I think I cam be sure to say she is definately a Rouille from 06 and a twin to the on on real deal's collection  

Thanks so much now I can put this down on her birth certificate


----------



## saira1214

cw2351 said:


> I'm new here, just wanna say hello first!
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone help me identify this serial number please. I looked it up myself, found that the first part belongs to a City GH, and the second half a City RH. Confused, so please help. Also could you tell the name of the colour please? Thanks!




Hi. Welcome. The first half of the numbers signify the style, so it is a giant city. The second half may or may not signify the color, but that is up for debate. This looks like 09 poupre.


----------



## saira1214

Catash said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> Why is this Ink City so dark? It just doesn't have the purple undertone that I see in other Ink photos.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-satchel-3287683/?tref=category




Hi Catash. The link requires you to be logged in and I am not a member. I briefly saw the first picture and it looks very dark, although I did not see it long enough to determine it is Ink. Sorry.


----------



## Catash

Here you go. It comes with a Y tag so I assume it is ink. 



saira1214 said:


> Hi Catash. The link requires you to be logged in and I am not a member. I briefly saw the first picture and it looks very dark, although I did not see it long enough to determine it is Ink. Sorry.


----------



## saira1214

Catash said:


> Here you go. It comes with a Y tag so I assume it is ink.




It is ink. It does look dark, but that could be due to the lighting. I have seen some dark ink bags, but in the sun you can see the purple undertones. I can kinda see it in these photos. It looks like it's lost it's gloss.


----------



## Catash

saira1214 said:


> It is ink. It does look dark, but that could be due to the lighting. I have seen some dark ink bags, but in the sun you can see the purple undertones. I can kinda see it in these photos. It looks like it's lost it's gloss.



Thanks!


----------



## cw2351

Oh thanks so much! Still haven't figured out how the numbers work lol.


----------



## cw2351

maroon72 said:


> This is definitely an authentic Pourpre GSH city from 2009, cw2351. I hope this helps!



 Oh thanks so much! Still haven't figured out how the numbers work lol.


----------



## lanjiexu

hi ladies, I am looking for a city bag in GRIS PYRITE. The color Gris Pyrite is from  Spring/Summer 2014  and is no longer available in stores . I found this color is available in limited  styles online, but not in city. 

I found a gray city bag on Neiman Marcus, could you help me identify if this color is  Gris Pyrite? it just says dark gray on NM site. I think it's lighter than Gris Tarmac, but darker than Gris Pyrite, maybe just lighting.  Thanks!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenciaga-Giant-12-Golden-City-Bag-Dark-Gray/prod173620104_cat42550736__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FitemId%253Dcat42550736%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D0%2526Ns%253DPCS_SORT%2526refinements%253D729%252C718%252C730&eItemId=prod173620104&cmCat=product


----------



## saira1214

Yes, it's Gris pyrite. Grid Tarmac is much darker.


----------



## Quapa

Is this camel?


----------



## saira1214

Quapa said:


> Is this camel?



Yes,  2006 camel


----------



## Quapa

saira1214 said:


> Yes,  2006 camel



Thank you. The poor thing is so dry! It's like it never got used and just sat getting drier and drier!


----------



## UpUpnAway

Hello, I am a Balenciaga newbie and have spent the past hour trying to decode what year this bag is from. I thiiiiink it is Fall/Winter but that's all I have so far. 

Can anyone take a look at this balenciaga city bag and let me know the year??? It's on fashionphile and I may purchase it: 

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-black-86210


----------



## UpUpnAway

UpUpnAway said:


> Hello, I am a Balenciaga newbie and have spent the past hour trying to decode what year this bag is from. I thiiiiink it is Fall/Winter but that's all I have so far.
> 
> Can anyone take a look at this balenciaga city bag and let me know the year??? It's on fashionphile and I may purchase it:
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-black-86210



Oops, I think I posted this in the wrong forum. Sorry! =T

I'll post on authentication.


----------



## dodgygirl

Hello 
I am interested in knowing the production year of this courier. According to the description the colour is tempete. Hope you can help! Thank you~


----------



## joarcsp

Hello,
can someone please help identify this year and colour?
seller said bought in 2013, but it looks like 2011 Vert Sauge to me...

thanks in advance!


----------



## saira1214

dodgygirl said:


> Hello
> I am interested in knowing the production year of this courier. According to the description the colour is tempete. Hope you can help! Thank you~




Pre-2010
Anthracite courier.


----------



## saira1214

joarcsp said:


> Hello,
> 
> can someone please help identify this year and colour?
> 
> seller said bought in 2013, but it looks like 2011 Vert Sauge to me...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!




It's vert sauge. Maybe she bought old stock?


----------



## dodgygirl

saira1214 said:


> Pre-2010
> Anthracite courier.



Thanks saira!


----------



## Nuke

Hi, could someone please just verify which style these bags are?


----------



## saira1214

Nuke said:


> Hi, could someone please just verify which style these bags are?




Men's day and Polly.


----------



## Greengoddess8

Hi Saira,
I hope all is well with you!  Would you look at this shoulder bag with boogie for me. 
I thought I knew what color and year it was from. But, I now think I'm mistaken. 
Thanks)


----------



## Greengoddess8

Sorry I can only add one pic at a time)


----------



## JuliJenn

Good evening!  May I please ask if anyone know's what color/year this bag might be?  I found it on eBay. I've attached some photos from the listing in case that's easier.   Thank you so much for your help!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...137?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c54cb3a31


----------



## Greengoddess8

Front of tag


----------



## Greengoddess8

Back of tag


----------



## ayemarie

Hi there!  last 2000 my friend gave me a balenciaga bag but there is no a serial number just like what in the forum. The tag is not a leather tag but its a metal and without a serial no but there is a paper stick on it the design no.


----------



## saira1214

Greengoddess8 said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> I hope all is well with you!  Would you look at this shoulder bag with boogie for me.
> 
> I thought I knew what color and year it was from. But, I now think I'm mistaken.
> 
> Thanks)




Hey GG! This looks like 2005 teal to me. [emoji3]


----------



## saira1214

JuliJenn said:


> Good evening!  May I please ask if anyone know's what color/year this bag might be?  I found it on eBay. I've attached some photos from the listing in case that's easier.   Thank you so much for your help!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...137?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c54cb3a31




2009 tempete


----------



## JuliJenn

saira1214 said:


> 2009 tempete



Awesome!  Thank you so much for your kind, Saira! I really appreciate it.  I hope you have a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## saira1214

JuliJenn said:


> Awesome!  Thank you so much for your kind, Saira! I really appreciate it.  I hope you have a wonderful weekend!!!




You're welcome. Have a good weekend too!


----------



## Greengoddess8

saira1214 said:


> Hey GG! This looks like 2005 teal to me. [emoji3]



OK, awesome Saira!


----------



## zzzdarren

Dear all, I just bought this bag from The Mall Balenciaga. I did not manage to get the real name of this bag. The tag just says sac cuir homme 2007. It's a anthracite greenish colour. Please help.


----------



## zzzdarren

here is another view of my new purchase. Please help to identify. Thanks much.


----------



## saira1214

zzzdarren said:


> View attachment 3044255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all, I just bought this bag from The Mall Balenciaga. I did not manage to get the real name of this bag. The tag just says sac cuir homme 2007. It's a anthracite greenish colour. Please help.





zzzdarren said:


> View attachment 3044270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is another view of my new purchase. Please help to identify. Thanks much.



Men's courier 2007 anthracite.


----------



## zzzdarren

Thanks Saira!


----------



## derpina

Hi girls, could you please help me identify this colour. Thanks


----------



## rx4dsoul

Hi ladies! This one was declared as Light Olive, but I believe light olive was a Spring summer color (1) and this one has a (3) on the tag. I might be wrong though.
Please help me ID the true color ? Thank you.


----------



## flirtsy

what is the name of the colour of the blue day bag in the top right of this pic? 

i purchased it many years ago i can't remember ... might be 2010? 




(btw this pic belongs to *sodapop21* from this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/your-bbag-family-pictures-only-73925-38.html btw)


----------



## saira1214

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi ladies! This one was declared as Light Olive, but I believe light olive was a Spring summer color (1) and this one has a (3) on the tag. I might be wrong though.
> Please help me ID the true color ? Thank you.




2010 cypress


----------



## saira1214

derpina said:


> Hi girls, could you please help me identify this colour. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045690




Looks like rose thulian, but the lighting is kind of dark. Post a pic of the back of the tag, please.


----------



## saira1214

flirtsy said:


> what is the name of the colour of the blue day bag in the top right of this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> i purchased it many years ago i can't remember ... might be 2010?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (btw this pic belongs to *sodapop21* from this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/your-bbag-family-pictures-only-73925-38.html btw)




It's hard to tell from this pic.


----------



## Iris_in_the_Bag

Hi! Can anyone help identify the model, year and color? 

I was told its a balenciaga covered giant. I dont know if its a city, first or something else.


----------



## saira1214

Iris_in_the_Bag said:


> Hi! Can anyone help identify the model, year and color?
> 
> I was told its a balenciaga covered giant. I dont know if its a city, first or something else.




2009 chataigne city, but I would have to see the back of the inside tag to be sure.


----------



## Iris_in_the_Bag

saira1214 said:


> 2009 chataigne city, but I would have to see the back of the inside tag to be sure.



Here it is:


----------



## rx4dsoul

saira1214 said:


> 2010 cypress



Many thanks Saira!


----------



## kateyka

Hey all! 
Help me please with this bag)


----------



## saira1214

kateyka said:


> Hey all!
> Help me please with this bag)
> View attachment 3047226
> 
> 
> View attachment 3047227
> 
> 
> View attachment 3047228
> 
> 
> View attachment 3047229
> 
> 
> View attachment 3047230
> 
> 
> View attachment 3047231
> 
> 
> View attachment 3047232




2009 Maldives g21 city.


----------



## kateyka

Thank you!!!!


----------



## kateyka

saira1214 said:


> 2009 Maldives g21 city.



Thank you!!!


----------



## saira1214

Iris_in_the_Bag said:


> Here it is:




I still think it is chataigne.


----------



## Iris_in_the_Bag

saira1214 said:


> I still think it is chataigne.



Thankz!


----------



## joarcsp

Hello, can someone help identify this Colour...
I thought it was 2006 camel, but now I'm not so sure ...
Thank you very much! 
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-handbag-first-balenciaga-1682173.shtml


----------



## saira1214

kateyka said:


> Thank you!!!




There is a small chance that is could be 2010 papette. I see that it could be, but it would be very much faded which I didn't see on the tag or mirror. Also the zipper tape makes me feel like it is Maldives, but wanted to let you know that I also thought papette.


----------



## kateyka

saira1214 said:


> There is a small chance that is could be 2010 papette. I see that it could be, but it would be very much faded which I didn't see on the tag or mirror. Also the zipper tape makes me feel like it is Maldives, but wanted to let you know that I also thought papette.








This is mirror


----------



## saira1214

kateyka said:


> View attachment 3048408
> View attachment 3048409
> 
> 
> This is mirror



In this lighting I can tell that it is definitely Papeete.  I think your other pictures were taken in the sunlight which washed out the bag and made it look like Maldives, but your bag is most definitely 2010 Papeete and it is gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Please help ID the color of this city? I thought it might be Sahara but 2nd photo looks gray-ish..other photos show color look like the full-on view. Thank you.


----------



## saira1214

rx4dsoul said:


> Please help ID the color of this city? I thought it might be Sahara but 2nd photo looks gray-ish..other photos show color look like the full-on view. Thank you.



Can you get a pic of the tag? These beige like colors are hard to ID with out tag info. Thanks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

saira1214 said:


> Can you get a pic of the tag? These beige like colors are hard to ID with out tag info. Thanks.



 Will try Saira. Thank you.


----------



## mimicry26

Hi does anyone know what color and style is this bag?
Much appreciated

Thank you.


----------



## saira1214

mimicry26 said:


> Hi does anyone know what color and style is this bag?
> 
> Much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




Rouge Bricque metallic edge city.


----------



## joarcsp

Hello, can someone please help identify this bag?
Thank you in advance!

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...alenciaga/green-leather-handbag-969213.shtml#


----------



## joarcsp

Hello,
Can someone please help identify this bag...
Thanks in advance!


http://forum.purseblog.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=28789340


----------



## saira1214

joarcsp said:


> Hello, can someone please help identify this bag?
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...alenciaga/green-leather-handbag-969213.shtml#



2005 Dolma mini twiggy.


----------



## mimicry26

saira1214 said:


> Rouge Bricque metallic edge city.


hii
thank you so much
wow you are good!
to be honest i have never heard of this name before
i thought it was bordeaux?
or is it another name for bordeaux?
cause i cant find the name rouge brisque online..
is it a new color?
hope to hear again from you
thanks so much!!


----------



## saira1214

mimicry26 said:


> hii
> thank you so much
> wow you are good!
> to be honest i have never heard of this name before
> i thought it was bordeaux?
> or is it another name for bordeaux?
> cause i cant find the name rouge brisque online..
> is it a new color?
> hope to hear again from you
> thanks so much!!



Yes, this is a new color for this season.  Only a couple of retailers now have it.  Where did you find the picture?


----------



## cathead87

Hi - Can you tell me the year and color of this bag?  Is it a part-time?...the listing states both City and PT.  Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...t%3D711-53200-19255-0%26rvr_id%3D861014453935


----------



## Nuke

Hi All, 

I was at the Woodbury Commons a Balenciaga outlet when I saw a bag they told me was a Velo. As it is much larger than my Velo (which I bought pre-loved from a trusted seller that I found here), I was concerned. If anyone could clear it up for me, that would be great. 

The black is the one at the store and the anthracite is mine. They said mine might be a Town. The difference in size is quite noticeable and isn't only due to mine having gotten worn out over time. 

Thank you for reading.


----------



## ponypie

Hi can I ask if this bag looks like 04 khaki? It appears much less green than the photos of khaki I've seen. Could it be faded? Thanks in advance  (P.S. Sssy has authenticated the bag)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291505264985?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## cathead87

There was mention of a "Velo L" (large maybe?) in a thread from 2014.  It was larger in size and had a seam down the middle.  Hopefully someone else can help. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/anyone-see-the-velo-l-in-person-859510.html


http://www.barneys.com/balenciaga-a...wnsO0ZJbXVkAEZudqvsJxQ&utm_source=oGj7akNVsTg


----------



## EmileLove

Yours is definitely a Velo, not a Town.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

EmileLove said:


> Yours is definitely a Velo, not a Town.


Yes 100% Velo!!! how come SA in Balenciaga boutique said it is Town. I can't believe myself hearing this. It seems there is no training after hiring.


----------



## Nuke

Thank you all for the responses! I was a little worried but now I feel better. And yes, I've been to that outlet twice now and wasn't impressed at all by the lack of knowledge the staff displayed... I almost felt as though I might have known more simply from reading this forum.


----------



## solitudelove

Yours is definitely a velo and I didn't know they had a large size for velo! :shame: I've also gone to a few stores for different brands and some of the SA did not know their products either! I was a bit surprised.


----------



## saira1214

cathead87 said:


> Hi - Can you tell me the year and color of this bag?  Is it a part-time?...the listing states both City and PT.  Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...t%3D711-53200-19255-0%26rvr_id%3D861014453935




2009 chataigne part-time


----------



## saira1214

ponypie said:


> Hi can I ask if this bag looks like 04 khaki? It appears much less green than the photos of khaki I've seen. Could it be faded? Thanks in advance  (P.S. Sssy has authenticated the bag)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291505264985?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Yes, it's 04.


----------



## ponypie

^^ thanks saira! 
does the colour of the bag look ok to you, or does it appear worn/faded?


----------



## SweetCherries

Wow, they should know the names of the basic shapes. There's a good variety of bags in stock there. What were the discount like,TIA.


----------



## namie

I think the bigger one is called Monday.


----------



## Bisoux78

Nuke said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was at the Woodbury Commons a Balenciaga outlet when I saw a bag they told me was a Velo. As it is much larger than my Velo (which I bought pre-loved from a trusted seller that I found here), I was concerned. If anyone could clear it up for me, that would be great.
> 
> The black is the one at the store and the anthracite is mine. They said mine might be a Town. The difference in size is quite noticeable and isn't only due to mine having gotten worn out over time.
> 
> Thank you for reading.



LOL! Your bag is DEFINITELY not a Town. The SA clearly is not familiar with their own merchandise. SMH...


----------



## chyclover13

The black one looks like a Monday to me. Does it come with a strap? I don't think Monday does.


----------



## saira1214

ponypie said:


> ^^ thanks saira!
> does the colour of the bag look ok to you, or does it appear worn/faded?




It looks good to me.


----------



## ponypie

great, thank u again!!
u are a champ


----------



## cathead87

saira1214 said:


> 2009 chataigne part-time


 
Thank you!


----------



## sydneysider

Hello helpful people, Im new to Balenciaga and yesterday I visited a shop selling a Bal piece which has 50% off mark on its price tag. Since there is only one, I got it for myself only to realise when I got home that it was a 2012 style. Can anyone help me what style is this please? Its a shame I dont even know what is my first Bal bag. Thank You so much!!


----------



## sydneysider

Another photo


----------



## saira1214

sydneysider said:


> Another photo



The style is velo and it has g12 rose gold hardware. I can't tell what the color is because the first picture is blurry and the second photo looks too dark.


----------



## sydneysider

saira1214 said:


> The style is velo and it has g12 rose gold hardware. I can't tell what the color is because the first picture is blurry and the second photo looks too dark.



Thanks Saira1214, had it authenticated by Sssy and it was a Rose Bruyere. Thank you!


----------



## lslyv102

Hi! Can someone help me figure out the color/year of my second hand Classic Town? Just passed authentication. I think it's 2012 gris poivre, but not sure. Thanks in advance


----------



## saira1214

lslyv102 said:


> Hi! Can someone help me figure out the color/year of my second hand Classic Town? Just passed authentication. I think it's 2012 gris poivre, but not sure. Thanks in advance



It's 2011 papyrus.  Gris poivre has the adjustable strap. Your's does no have that, correct?  

ETA: Thank you for including so many pictures.  A lot of times the nuances help (i.e. back of tag; strap; different angles and lighting) to ID versus just looking at one photo of a bag.


----------



## EmileLove

In the Celebs with BBags thread, a picture was posted today of Shakira with a bright reddish pink city. From the picture, the leather looks different from norm and the hardware appear to be shiny. Does anyone know what year this bag is from? Was it a limited edition? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SilverStCloud

EmileLove said:


> In the Celebs with BBags thread, a picture was posted today of Shakira with a bright reddish pink city. From the picture, the leather looks different from norm and the hardware appear to be shiny. Does anyone know what year this bag is from? Was it a limited edition? Thanks in advance.



She is carrying the fluo pink lizard embossed classic city from the Balenciaga 10th Anniversary Special Edition.


----------



## EmileLove

SilverStCloud said:


> She is carrying the fluo pink lizard embossed classic city from the Balenciaga 10th Anniversary Special Edition.



Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

Hi Saira,

I need your help to identify this bag. Both the year & interior tag stated that it's a F/W 2012 bag. However, i can't find such blue in the F/W 2012 color chart.

Appreciate your help in this


----------



## Sssy

peacebabe said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> I need your help to identify this bag. Both the year & interior tag stated that it's a F/W 2012 bag. However, i can't find such blue in the F/W 2012 color chart.
> 
> Appreciate your help in this



Not Saira but I will chime in if you don't mind. I was offer to buy bag like this some time ago, the colour is gorgeous, it is Bleute (Crocus) from F/W 2012. Unfortunately it turned out it was one of these odd 2012 bags. I think they are very rare, because I don't see a lot of them.


----------



## peacebabe

Hi hi Sssy, your comment is always much appreciated! 

What do you mean by "one of these odd 2012 bags" if you don't mind explaining. Something bad or they are very good fake?



Sssy said:


> Not Saira but I will chime in if you don't mind. I was offer to buy bag like this some time ago, the colour is gorgeous, it is Bleute (Crocus) from F/W 2012. Unfortunately it turned out it was one of these odd 2012 bags. I think they are very rare, because I don't see a lot of them.


----------



## Sssy

peacebabe said:


> Hi hi Sssy, your comment is always much appreciated!
> 
> What do you mean by "one of these odd 2012 bags" if you don't mind explaining. Something bad or they are very good fake?



Probably you remember we have a lot of super fakes floating around- most were from 2012. I was unfortunate to find 2 bags in this lovely colour but 2 were questionable, so I passed on them. One was a Work and  second one a City.  2012 bags always make me nervous


----------



## peacebabe

Ah i see.... yes... 2012 makes me knee shake too !!! lol .....

So the color is correct, i just need to make sure it's authentic then  . Thanks so much Sssy !



Sssy said:


> Probably you remember we have a lot of super fakes floating around- most were from 2012. I was unfortunate to find 2 bags in this lovely colour but 2 were questionable, so I passed on them. One was a Work and  second one a City.  2012 bags always make me nervous


----------



## Sssy

peacebabe said:


> Ah i see.... yes... 2012 makes me knee shake too !!! lol .....
> 
> So the color is correct, i just need to make sure it's authentic then  . Thanks so much Sssy !




Post # 943 can be helpful 
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/f-w-2012-bal-intel-727851-63.html#post22284992


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks so much Sssy! Now finger cross, hope the bag is good to go 



Sssy said:


> Post # 943 can be helpful
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/f-w-2012-bal-intel-727851-63.html#post22284992


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> Probably you remember we have a lot of super fakes floating around- most were from 2012. I was unfortunate to find 2 bags in this lovely colour but 2 were questionable, so I passed on them. One was a Work and  second one a City.  2012 bags always make me nervous







peacebabe said:


> Ah i see.... yes... 2012 makes me knee shake too !!! lol .....
> 
> So the color is correct, i just need to make sure it's authentic then  . Thanks so much Sssy !




Yes, Sssy is correct that it is 2012 Crocus. The bag is indeed rare. I don't think a lot were made. I didn't know that color was faked often. Good to know.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Does anyone know the name of this clutch? It has a kiss lock closure and you can fold it in half. I found this one on eBay and wanted to know more about it before deciding if I want to buy it. Another member posted here in the style reference thread for clutches and that it fits an iPad mini. But she called it a foldable clutch and this style doesn't come up when I google it. Just the envelope clutch.


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi, I am interested on a Bal Giant City bag I saw on eBay but the seller is not sure which year this bag was produced.  I would also like to know what leather is used.  I don't see this design a lot so wondering if this is a limited edition piece?  Would really appreciate feedbacks from Bal experts.  Thank you so much. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/361338180374?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks saira. I did a search on both Crocus & Bleute. The color seems different. Crocus looks like purple & Bleute is blue. Now i wonder if these 2 are different color ..... 



saira1214 said:


> Yes, Sssy is correct that it is 2012 Crocus. The bag is indeed rare. I don't think a lot were made. I didn't know that color was faked often. Good to know.


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> Yes, Sssy is correct that it is 2012 Crocus. The bag is indeed rare. I don't think a lot were made. I didn't know that color was faked often. Good to know.



Thank you


----------



## saira1214

casseyelsie said:


> Hi, I am interested on a Bal Giant City bag I saw on eBay but the seller is not sure which year this bag was produced.  I would also like to know what leather is used.  I don't see this design a lot so wondering if this is a limited edition piece?  Would really appreciate feedbacks from Bal experts.  Thank you so much.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/361338180374?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



This is a Brouges City and the leather is agneau, but the year is throwing me off.  It look pretty green to me in the photos, but the seller describes it as grey.  It is from 2008 or 2009, but the color doesn't really match any green from those years which would be Vert Thyme.  If the bag really is grey, then I think this is Anthra in bad lighting and is likely from 2009.  If it is green then it is likely 2008 Vert Thyme.


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Thanks saira. I did a search on both Crocus & Bleute. The color seems different. Crocus looks like purple & Bleute is blue. Now i wonder if these 2 are different color .....



You're right. I saw another photo you posted of it and it looked very blue.  Bluete should have absolutely no purple in it, it should be a straight blue.  Crocus is a blue-purple, kind of like blue lavande, but not as bright if that makes any sense.


----------



## saira1214

yakusoku.af said:


> Does anyone know the name of this clutch? It has a kiss lock closure and you can fold it in half. I found this one on eBay and wanted to know more about it before deciding if I want to buy it. Another member posted here in the style reference thread for clutches and that it fits an iPad mini. But she called it a foldable clutch and this style doesn't come up when I google it. Just the envelope clutch.
> View attachment 3062918
> 
> View attachment 3062919



I've never seen this style, it must be new-ish. Maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## peacebabe

If i am not wrong, this is a Pleat Clutch.

I happened to chance upon it sometime ago, and remember 



saira1214 said:


> I've never seen this style, it must be new-ish. Maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks so much Saira! I shall call her Ms Bleute now 



saira1214 said:


> You're right. I saw another photo you posted of it and it looked very blue.  Bluete should have absolutely no purple in it, it should be a straight blue.  Crocus is a blue-purple, kind of like blue lavande, but not as bright if that makes any sense.


----------



## Sssy

saira1214 said:


> You're right. I saw another photo you posted of it and it looked very blue.  Bluete should have absolutely no purple in it, it should be a straight blue.  Crocus is a blue-purple, kind of like blue lavande, but not as bright if that makes any sense.





peacebabe said:


> Thanks so much Saira! I shall call her Ms Bleute now



Oh my  Another Bal puzzle 
Bleute was definitely blue- blue. It was called Bleute here, so I thought maybe in the USA it is called Crocus, but now it looks like (maybe) they are 2 different colours. I've seen people referring to Jacinthe as Crocus  
Whatever it is called - it is gorgeous


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> Oh my  Another Bal puzzle
> Bleute was definitely blue- blue. It was called Bleute here, so I thought maybe in the USA it is called Crocus, but now it looks like (maybe) they are 2 different colours. I've seen people referring to Jacinthe as Crocus
> Whatever it is called - it is gorgeous



Yes, this one is weird. I have always thought of them as three different colors. Bal screwed up the color chart this year and I believe bluete was left off and was a late addition.  As a result, there is a lot of confusion over these colors.  Heck, even I get confused trying to keep it straight.  Jacinthe and Bluete definitely were more prevalent this year.  Jacinthe is a lavander, purple with no blue. Bluete is a blue-blue and Crocus is a purple blue.  I don't think there were a lot of crocus bags made, or maybe no one really bought the color.  Maybe crocus doesn't even exist?   Although, I'm pretty sure that I have  ID'd a few.


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you girls !!! :urock:




Sssy said:


> Oh my  Another Bal puzzle
> Bleute was definitely blue- blue. It was called Bleute here, so I thought maybe in the USA it is called Crocus, but now it looks like (maybe) they are 2 different colours. I've seen people referring to Jacinthe as Crocus
> Whatever it is called - it is gorgeous





saira1214 said:


> Yes, this one is weird. I have always thought of them as three different colors. Bal screwed up the color chart this year and I believe bluete was left off and was a late addition.  As a result, there is a lot of confusion over these colors.  Heck, even I get confused trying to keep it straight.  Jacinthe and Bluete definitely were more prevalent this year.  Jacinthe is a lavander, purple with no blue. Bluete is a blue-blue and Crocus is a purple blue.  I don't think there were a lot of crocus bags made, or maybe no one really bought the color.  Maybe crocus doesn't even exist?   Although, I'm pretty sure that I have  ID'd a few.


----------



## casseyelsie

saira1214 said:


> This is a Brouges City and the leather is agneau, but the year is throwing me off.  It look pretty green to me in the photos, but the seller describes it as grey.  It is from 2008 or 2009, but the color doesn't really match any green from those years which would be Vert Thyme.  If the bag really is grey, then I think this is Anthra in bad lighting and is likely from 2009.  If it is green then it is likely 2008 Vert Thyme.




[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995; WOW! I'm super impressed with your Bal knowledge! Ok I will try to get the bag authenticated. Thank you so much Saira1214. 

P/S: is leather from year 2008/2009 considered under leather from good years?


----------



## SilverStCloud

Hi Saira, May I trouble you to help me identify this red? The seller 's photos have such varied lighting that the colour looks so different in each photo. I think this is the Box style from 2006. Thank you!


----------



## yakusoku.af

saira1214 said:


> I've never seen this style, it must be new-ish. Maybe someone else can chime in?





peacebabe said:


> If i am not wrong, this is a Pleat Clutch.
> 
> I happened to chance upon it sometime ago, and remember





saira1214 said:


> I've never seen this style, it must be new-ish. Maybe someone else can chime in?





peacebabe said:


> If i am not wrong, this is a Pleat Clutch.
> 
> I happened to chance upon it sometime ago, and remember




thank you!
I googled Pleat Clutch and a few pics came up!  I'm going to try to do a little more research on it before I decide if I want to buy it.

Thank you!!!


----------



## saira1214

SilverStCloud said:


> Hi Saira, May I trouble you to help me identify this red? The seller 's photos have such varied lighting that the colour looks so different in each photo. I think this is the Box style from 2006. Thank you!




It is 2006 Grenat and it is the box.


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> If i am not wrong, this is a Pleat Clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> I happened to chance upon it sometime ago, and remember




Thanks!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

saira1214 said:


> It is 2006 Grenat and it is the box.



Thanks so much, Saira!


----------



## peacebabe

Don't mention..... Its my pleasure 



yakusoku.af said:


> thank you!
> I googled Pleat Clutch and a few pics came up!  I'm going to try to do a little more research on it before I decide if I want to buy it.
> 
> Thank you!!!





saira1214 said:


> Thanks!!


----------



## cathead87

Hi - I just received this Black GGH Work from BBOS and was wondering about the year since it didn't come with cards. It definitely has a green tint to it.  Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

cathead87 said:


> Hi - I just received this Black GGH Work from BBOS and was wondering about the year since it didn't come with cards. It definitely has a green tint to it.  Thanks!




It's probably 2007 black.


----------



## cathead87

saira1214 said:


> It's probably 2007 black.


 
Thanks *saira1214 - *It has the softest leather...but is more green than black.  It is already on it's way back to BBOS.  :cry:


----------



## saira1214

cathead87 said:


> Thanks *saira1214 - *It has the softest leather...but is more green than black.  It is already on it's way back to BBOS.  :cry:




Yes, 2007 black is notorious for changing to green. Sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

May I ask what year style and color is this? Thank you...


----------



## Firstchanellv28

More pics!


----------



## saira1214

Firstchanellv28 said:


> May I ask what year style and color is this? Thank you...




Please post pics of the full bag. Thanks.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

saira1214 said:


> Please post pics of the full bag. Thanks.


Thank you


----------



## saira1214

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Thank you




08 marine ggh part-time


----------



## saira1214

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Thank you


Is this bag on ebay? The first picture (the one you posted) looks like blue, but the rest of the photos look black. Weird.  Double check with the seller, but the year is 2008 or 2008/09 if its black.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

saira1214 said:


> Is this bag on ebay? The first picture (the one you posted) looks like blue, but the rest of the photos look black. Weird.  Double check with the seller, but the year is 2008 or 2008/09 if its black.


Thank you so much! Yeah..I felt weird too otherwise I really like to get that..


----------



## Firstchanellv28

May I ask what year and style is this. Thanks.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Firstchanellv28 said:


> May I ask what year and style is this. Thanks.


 The serial. Thanks.


----------



## saira1214

Firstchanellv28 said:


> The serial. Thanks.


Its from 2011 and it is grenadine or cyclamen. The first picture makes it look like grenadine, but the up-close picture seems more like cyclamen.  Is it a deep hot pink or lighter pink? If it is deep than its Cyclamen, if its lighter than its grenadine.  Cyclamen was f/w and Grenadine was s/s.  The white card indicates it is from f/w, but sometimes the wrong cards are placed with bags from the store, etc.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

saira1214 said:


> Its from 2011 and it is grenadine or cyclamen. The first picture makes it look like grenadine, but the up-close picture seems more like cyclamen.  Is it a deep hot pink or lighter pink? If it is deep than its Cyclamen, if its lighter than its grenadine.  Cyclamen was f/w and Grenadine was s/s.  The white card indicates it is from f/w, but sometimes the wrong cards are placed with bags from the store, etc.



Thank you very much saira1214!!! &#128525; It's cyclamen acc to the seller. Can I ask the card actually says 240577 but The tag 227577. What does it indicate and I couldn't find the serial anywhere on the Internet..thank you!


----------



## saira1214

Try these links, they will help.  I would also post in the authenticate this bal thread to check authenticity.
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...rs-prices-years-of-production-for-144151.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/how-to-read-a-balenciaga-tag-145452.html


----------



## _purseaddict_

saira1214 said:


> Try these links, they will help.  I would also post in the authenticate this bal thread to check authenticity.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...rs-prices-years-of-production-for-144151.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/how-to-read-a-balenciaga-tag-145452.html




Hi Saira1214, I go through the 2nd link u provided (how to read bal tag) above but I still cannot understand or read those serial numbers. Photos in that thread cannot be seen too. I must be very stupid for not understanding how to read despite the guidelines. Could you please guide me?  I've seen a lot of Val bags on eBay but seller usually do not state down years of those bags. Please teach me.


----------



## goldendoodle

saira1214 said:


> This is a Brouges City and the leather is agneau, but the year is throwing me off.  It look pretty green to me in the photos, but the seller describes it as grey.  It is from 2008 or 2009, but the color doesn't really match any green from those years which would be Vert Thyme.  If the bag really is grey, then I think this is Anthra in bad lighting and is likely from 2009.  If it is green then it is likely 2008 Vert Thyme.



Hi Saira
I'm wondering if the "Brouges" is another name used for "covered giant"?  I have one in navy.  Is that the name that refers to the filigree look of the leather design?
Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

goldendoodle said:


> Hi Saira
> I'm wondering if the "Brouges" is another name used for "covered giant"?  I have one in navy.  Is that the name that refers to the filigree look of the leather design?
> Thanks!



Yep, exactly.


----------



## peacebabe

Hi Saira,

I need your help to identify the color & year for this Men's Day.
Also, may i know this design is production from when to when? As i noticed the current design for Men's Day is different now, especially the strap.

TIA


----------



## jellyv

goldendoodle said:


> Hi Saira
> 
> I'm wondering if the "Brouges" is another name used for "covered giant"?  I have one in navy.  Is that the name that refers to the filigree look of the leather design?
> 
> Thanks!




Actually it's:

Brogues.


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> I need your help to identify the color & year for this Men's Day.
> Also, may i know this design is production from when to when? As i noticed the current design for Men's Day is different now, especially the strap.
> 
> TIA



Oh man, I'm not real good with the men's stuff.  This looks like chevre leather and my instinct tells me from 2006. Do you have a photo of the tag?


----------



## peacebabe

Hi Saira,

Here you go, i hope it helps.

I only know that this is the older style of Men's Day as its with 2 side buckle adjustment. The current one, both side adjustment is by holes, just like Velo. As for when they started producing the new style, i really have no idea 



saira1214 said:


> Oh man, I'm not real good with the men's stuff.  This looks like chevre leather and my instinct tells me from 2006. Do you have a photo of the tag?


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> Here you go, i hope it helps.
> 
> I only know that this is the older style of Men's Day as its with 2 side buckle adjustment. The current one, both side adjustment is by holes, just like Velo. As for when they started producing the new style, i really have no idea



It's definitely Chevre and I still think it is blue roi from 2006.  I think the men's day bag started in 2006. I'm not sure when the style changed. Most likely recently in 2011 or later.


----------



## peacebabe

Thanks Saira! It's good to know exactly what we are holding. 



saira1214 said:


> It's definitely Chevre and I still think it is blue roi from 2006.  I think the men's day bag started in 2006. I'm not sure when the style changed. Most likely recently in 2011 or later.


----------



## Loulou2015

Hi, I found the metal plate on this agneau pewter Balenciaga make up clutch to be interesting as I thought only the first, city and work had metal tags (but then I am a newbie). I was hoping you might be able to tell me if this metal tag is silver (just tarnished?)--it doesn't have the sterling silver stamp in the corner, and more curious whether you think this pewter make up clutch is a 2004 model, please? It has been authenticated by Fashionphile and is posted awaiting authentication in tPF. FP didn't have any tags or information as to the year.

The link below with pics should be working to the FP website as the bag is in transit to me. I can also upload pics if you prefer. Thanks very much in advance for any help you can provide! 

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-porte-toilette-makeup-clutch-pewter-91038


----------



## little_doudou

Saw this on briefly. Can someone tell which season color it is?

http://m.bluefly.com/balenciaga-ora...te-bag/p/361219801/detail.fly?pcatid=cat20428


----------



## little_doudou

Can you help me identify the year color of this bag?

http://m.bluefly.com/balenciaga-ora...te-bag/p/361219801/detail.fly?pcatid=cat20428


----------



## yack

Looks like orange brûlée, from a few years back.


----------



## Loulou2015

Hi (again) while I'm at it, I have one more Balenciaga bag question in regard to identifying the year and whether you think it might be agneau or chèvre. The seller bought this black PT RH bag at the beginning of 2008 in Jan/Feb. so I didn't know if you could tell me if you think it is a leftover 2007 or Spring 2008? Apologies in advance if this is an untenable question!?

The black leather is hard for me to photograph accurately--and it changes color drastically depending upon the light. I can send daylight pics if helpful.
In daylight it can look like literally graphite, like a heavy pencil rubbing on paper into a sheen, but its not superficial, doesn't sit on top, its in the leather, can appear like a graphite pencil gray sheen literally, and then inside during nighttime artificial light it looks black. very textural, wrinkled, veiny on sides, almost but not cracked, broken in durable leather that has a softness slouchiness but a toughness to the leather at the same time. Has a sort of somewhat almost shiny waxy coat on top, like a seasoned patina, feels nice unique to the touch, but much different from the new bags. Anyway, I love this bag, was my first moto bag this year.
Has a great leather smell and pocket mirror. Has been authenticated twice, once here on PF, once from PM. 
The pics are here in post # 6600 
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...aga-please-read-the-rules-and-883898-440.html

Thanks very much in advance for your help!!


----------



## CeeJay

I would agree with that assessment .. does look like Orange Brulee. 

Word of warning .. make sure to get the bag authenticated; people have gotten fakes from Bluefly.


----------



## saira1214

Loulou2015 said:


> Hi, I found the metal plate on this agneau pewter Balenciaga make up clutch to be interesting as I thought only the first, city and work had metal tags (but then I am a newbie). I was hoping you might be able to tell me if this metal tag is silver (just tarnished?)--it doesn't have the sterling silver stamp in the corner, and more curious whether you think this pewter make up clutch is a 2004 model, please? It has been authenticated by Fashionphile and is posted awaiting authentication in tPF. FP didn't have any tags or information as to the year.
> 
> The link below with pics should be working to the FP website as the bag is in transit to me. I can also upload pics if you prefer. Thanks very much in advance for any help you can provide!
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-porte-toilette-makeup-clutch-pewter-91038


This is from 2005 and is called the shoulder. I don't think it should have a metal tag, but I am not super familiar with this style.


----------



## saira1214

Loulou2015 said:


> Hi (again) while I'm at it, I have one more Balenciaga bag question in regard to identifying the year and whether you think it might be agneau or chèvre. The seller bought this black PT RH bag at the beginning of 2008 in Jan/Feb. so I didn't know if you could tell me if you think it is a leftover 2007 or Spring 2008? Apologies in advance if this is an untenable question!?
> 
> The black leather is hard for me to photograph accurately--and it changes color drastically depending upon the light. I can send daylight pics if helpful.
> In daylight it can look like literally graphite, like a heavy pencil rubbing on paper into a sheen, but its not superficial, doesn't sit on top, its in the leather, can appear like a graphite pencil gray sheen literally, and then inside during nighttime artificial light it looks black. very textural, wrinkled, veiny on sides, almost but not cracked, broken in durable leather that has a softness slouchiness but a toughness to the leather at the same time. Has a sort of somewhat almost shiny waxy coat on top, like a seasoned patina, feels nice unique to the touch, but much different from the new bags. Anyway, I love this bag, was my first moto bag this year.
> Has a great leather smell and pocket mirror. Has been authenticated twice, once here on PF, once from PM.
> The pics are here in post # 6600
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...aga-please-read-the-rules-and-883898-440.html
> 
> Thanks very much in advance for your help!!



It is sometimes hard to tell in photos, but is your bag possibly Anthra? If so, the threading would be grey and not black.  I think it is possibly Anthra and is from 2007 or s/s 2008.


----------



## _purseaddict_

Hi. I posted this question on Bal chat room but I think bal members might not heck that thread often because I don't get reply. So I wish to post the same question here. If this is not allowed, feel free to delete this post. Thank you. 

Hi. Does anyone know what is the difference of Balenciaga Editors Bag compared to regular bal? 

And another question I have is about Bal bag that has edges trimmed in perforated style (Brouges???) is this version considered as limited edition? Which year was this style designed?  Thanks in advance for enlightening me on Bal bags.


----------



## saira1214

_purseaddict_ said:


> Hi. I posted this question on Bal chat room but I think bal members might not heck that thread often because I don't get reply. So I wish to post the same question here. If this is not allowed, feel free to delete this post. Thank you.
> 
> Hi. Does anyone know what is the *difference of Balenciaga Editors Bag compared to regular bal? *
> 
> And another question I have is about Bal bag that has edges trimmed in perforated style (Brouges???) is this version considered as limited edition? Which year was this style designed?  Thanks in advance for enlightening me on Bal bags.



Hi, I'm not sure what you mean by the above.  There are various styles of the classic moto bag which include the first, twiggy, city, day, town, velo, work and weekender.  You can learn more here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/.

In terms of the perforated style, yes that is referred to as Brogues.  It was produced from 2009-2013, I believe.


----------



## Loulou2015

saira1214 said:


> This is from 2005 and is called the shoulder. I don't think it should have a metal tag, but I am not super familiar with this style.



Thanks so much Saira1214 for your help! FP mislabelled the name of the bag--it's a shoulder! Yes, I looked up more in the PF archieve/references and now that I have the right name (thanks to you)   it looks like it is a 2004 holiday collection pewter--may be why it has a metal tag that makes it different. Much appreciation for your kind expertise--Thanks, You are super!!!  
(Sssy just authenticated it too and said it was a shoulder pewter bag (flat) from 2004 but the label will say 2005!).


----------



## Loulou2015

saira1214 said:


> It is sometimes hard to tell in photos, but is your bag possibly Anthra? If so, the threading would be grey and not black.  I think it is possibly Anthra and is from 2007 or s/s 2008.


Thanks very much again Saira1214 for your help and expertise in confirming this!! IRL, the zippers and stitching are black and there isn't a strong undertone color to it so maybe faded a little? Indoors in natural light out of direct sunlight it looks a good black color, going lighter toward the wrinkled areas...in any case I really love it--I got it pre-loved. I tried to see how dark the anthra was back then in online pics and I can definitely see how you could think it might be anthra, but it looks like the zippers were more dark gray than black, and mine IRL are definitely black as well as the whipstitching. Many thanks!!


----------



## casseyelsie

saira1214 said:


> Hi, I'm not sure what you mean by the above.  There are various styles of the classic moto bag which include the first, twiggy, city, day, town, velo, work and weekender.  You can learn more here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/.
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of the perforated style, yes that is referred to as Brogues.  It was produced from 2009-2013, I believe.




Hi. I've seen a lot of Bal City bags on eBay listed as Editor's Bag too, and some listed just as Bal city bag.  I am also curious and have been wondering about this too.


----------



## Caisah

Hi everybody!
What color is this bag? It's from -08. TIA


----------



## kateykate

Would anyone know what color and year this balenciaga city is? Thank you!!


----------



## saira1214

Caisah said:


> Hi everybody!
> What color is this bag? It's from -08. TIA



Charbon. The silver tag should have an "s" on it.


----------



## Caisah

saira1214 said:


> Charbon. The silver tag should have an "s" on it.



Yes, here it is:


----------



## Caisah

Thank you!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I would like to know the official color name of this bag.  Is this from 2014? Thanks. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Metallic-Edge-Bag-Blue/prod168960396/p.prod


----------



## saira1214

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I would like to know the official color name of this bag.  Is this from 2014? Thanks.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Metallic-Edge-Bag-Blue/prod168960396/p.prod



The link says the page is not available.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

saira1214 said:


> the link says the page is not available.


----------



## saira1214

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 3086821



It is Bleu Paon and it is from 2014.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

saira1214 said:


> It is Bleu Paon and it is from 2014.




Thanks.


----------



## Julie_Jelly

Hi Ladies and Gentlemen,

     I purchased my first Balenciaga bag. It's a Balenciaga Work Rose  Gold with distressed leather in Cumin. Could you help me authenticate  it? I must decide whether to return it or not within 10 days. I really  really appreciate your help.


----------



## saira1214

Julie_Jelly said:


> Hi Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> I purchased my first Balenciaga bag. It's a Balenciaga Work Rose  Gold with distressed leather in Cumin. Could you help me authenticate  it? I must decide whether to return it or not within 10 days. I really  really appreciate your help.




This thread is for identifying already authenticated bals. However, I think it's fine. To be sure, post in the authenticate this Balenciaga thread in the shopping forum.


----------



## Julie_Jelly

saira1214 said:


> This thread is for identifying already authenticated bals. However, I think it's fine. To be sure, post in the authenticate this Balenciaga thread in the shopping forum.


Hi Saira1214,

   Thank you for your comments. I'm sorry that I didn't see Year in my electronic renumerceipt or on bag tag. There is a series of number 285451 D94JO 2360     Cumin/Gold


----------



## saira1214

Julie_Jelly said:


> Hi Saira1214,
> 
> Thank you for your comments. I'm sorry that I didn't see Year in my electronic renumerceipt or on bag tag. There is a series of number 285451 D94JO 2360     Cumin/Gold




No problem. cumin is from 2012.


----------



## lovebbag0729

I would like to know the official color name of this bbag. Thank you all
http://baiterstw.pixnet.net/blog/post/184258364-%5B%E7%A9%BF%E6%92%98%5D%E2%99%A5%E2%99%A5%E8%AE%93%E6%88%91%E4%B8%80%E7%A9%BF%E5%86%8D%E7%A9%BF%E7%9A%8410%E6%AC%BEi-mini%E5%96%AE%E5%93%81%EF%BC%8C%E7%B5%82


----------



## saira1214

lovebbag0729 said:


> I would like to know the official color name of this bbag. Thank you all
> http://baiterstw.pixnet.net/blog/post/184258364-[穿撘]♥♥讓我一穿再穿的10款i-mini單品，終




Outremer


----------



## suziesu

can anyone tell me what color is this bag?


----------



## saira1214

The bag is fake.  For future reference there is an identify that Balenciaga thread here. http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...or-style-year-authenticated-bbags-397784.html.  It is only for authentic bags though.  If you need a Balenciaga bag authenticated, please post here. http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...aga-please-read-the-rules-and-883898-463.html


----------



## ceridwen

Hi Saira,

I am confident that this bag is authentic because it appears on Ann's Fabulous Finds, so I am just touching base with you about the color.  I'm assuming that the bag is 07 Aquamarine (not 07 Turquoise, as the AFF description claims), because Bal did not make a Turquoise (other than Aquamarine) in 07.  Does the color look like Aqua to your experienced eyes?

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/balenciaga/products/balenciaga-2007-turquoise-day

I'm sorely tempted to grab this Day, but I am so far standing strong because I also have a 2005 Teal Day and a 2012 Lagon Day, and I think that I don't need another Day in this color family, despite the rareness and beauty of the Aquamarine.  Sigh.

Thanks for your wisdom and expertise!


----------



## Calliandraroad

Hi - please help me identify the color/season of this bag - it's my Mom's bag that she bought from the Balenciaga boutique which I would love to find for myself. Thank you!!


----------



## saira1214

ceridwen said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> I am confident that this bag is authentic because it appears on Ann's Fabulous Finds, so I am just touching base with you about the color.  I'm assuming that the bag is 07 Aquamarine (not 07 Turquoise, as the AFF description claims), because Bal did not make a Turquoise (other than Aquamarine) in 07.  Does the color look like Aqua to your experienced eyes?
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/balenciaga/products/balenciaga-2007-turquoise-day
> 
> I'm sorely tempted to grab this Day, but I am so far standing strong because I also have a 2005 Teal Day and a 2012 Lagon Day, and I think that I don't need another Day in this color family, despite the rareness and beauty of the Aquamarine.  Sigh.
> 
> Thanks for your wisdom and expertise!




Hey there! I don't know. Yep, it could be 05 teal. I don't see the green or saturated color of aquamarine. I'm on my phone now, but will check in the morning.


----------



## ceridwen

saira1214 said:


> Hey there! I don't know. Yep, it could be 05 teal. I don't see the green or saturated color of aquamarine. I'm on my phone now, but will check in the morning.



Thank you!  I will appreciate hearing your thoughts.  I agree that the photos of the bag on AFF don't show the greenish cast that I've noticed on photos of Aquamarine bags here on TPF.  I guess the giveaway will be the contrasting stitching, etc.


----------



## saira1214

Calliandraroad said:


> Hi - please help me identify the color/season of this bag - it's my Mom's bag that she bought from the Balenciaga boutique which I would love to find for myself. Thank you!!




Please a full photo of the bag and a better photo of the tag.


----------



## Calliandraroad

saira1214 said:


> Please a full photo of the bag and a better photo of the tag.



Here's another photo. Thank you.


----------



## Calliandraroad

Edited photo. I thought this photo would be enough since it has all of the identifying numbers on it?


----------



## saira1214

Calliandraroad said:


> Here's another photo. Thank you.





Calliandraroad said:


> Edited photo. I thought this photo would be enough since it has all of the identifying numbers on it?



The numbers on the back of the tag only tell you the style, not the color. That's why I needed to see a full picture of the bag. Also, the hardware will also give me clues, the strap, etc.  This is 2012 gris poivre.


----------



## Calliandraroad

^ Oh, ok. Thank you very much for the info - I really appreciate your help.


----------



## saira1214

ceridwen said:


> Thank you!  I will appreciate hearing your thoughts.  I agree that the photos of the bag on AFF don't show the greenish cast that I've noticed on photos of Aquamarine bags here on TPF.  I guess the giveaway will be the contrasting stitching, etc.



After painstaking deliberation, I am going to agree with AFF and say that it is 07 Aquamarine.  Here's the photo that makes it conclusive.  Post 4. http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-colors-by-season/2007-spring-141746.html


----------



## ceridwen

saira1214 said:


> After painstaking deliberation, I am going to agree with AFF and say that it is 07 Aquamarine.  Here's the photo that make is conclusive.  Post 4. http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-colors-by-season/2007-spring-141746.html



Painstaking, indeed!  Thank you for your deliberation and authoritative conclusion on this tough call.


----------



## saira1214

ceridwen said:


> Painstaking, indeed!  Thank you for your deliberation and authoritative conclusion on this tough call.



I think AFF took the photo under bright indoor lighting which was throwing me off. The First in that link above looks very similar to the Day.  The threading too.  Hope that helps!


----------



## s.tighe

Hi ladies, can you help me ID this color/year? Based on no mirror pocket and lower caps made in Italy I've narrowed it to 2008-2010 (I believe?) I suspect either '09 praline or '10 Sahara. It has a slight khaki undertone that doesn't appear well in the pics. Thank you so much!


----------



## s.tighe




----------



## dodowin

Hello, i purchased this bag in Canada previously and need to identify this colour and name?  All I know is a 2011 style.  Let me know if you need more photos.


----------



## saira1214

s.tighe said:


> Hi ladies, can you help me ID this color/year? Based on no mirror pocket and lower caps made in Italy I've narrowed it to 2008-2010 (I believe?) I suspect either '09 praline or '10 Sahara. It has a slight khaki undertone that doesn't appear well in the pics. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092432
> View attachment 3092433
> View attachment 3092434
> View attachment 3092435




09 praline


----------



## s.tighe

saira1214 said:


> 09 praline



Thanks Saira!


----------



## ponypie

Hi Saira! Could u have a look at this bag? I'm thinking anthra?? Also it looks more blue than green to my eye. Thanks 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221850522537?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## saira1214

ponypie said:


> Hi Saira! Could u have a look at this bag? I'm thinking anthra?? Also it looks more blue than green to my eye. Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221850522537?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Yes, you are correct that this is Anthra.  The flash with the indoor lighting is throwing the color off making it look very blue, I almost thought it was Canard.  I'm surprised she is saying that it is green with hints of grey, that may be what it looks like IRL.  The last picture of the rivet shows the true color, IMO which is more of a blue grey.  Hope that helps.


----------



## ponypie

^^ Thanks so much, that definitely helps!  Yes I'm worried that the bag irl will look nothing like most of the pictures here. Perhaps I'll ask if the seller can take some photos in natural light. Thanks again Saira!!


----------



## Loulou2015

Hello, Your expertise would be greatly appreciated:
trying to identify the color of this Day bag, sapphire or violet please? sapphire I read on tPF color charts was A/W 2008 but this bag is from S/S 2008, and violet was A/W 2007. The mirror does not have a pocket on the back like A/W 2008 sapphire, but could you buy sapphire as a S/S 2008 or maybe the tag is just wrong? It looks very similar to my 2007 violet! (its difficult to reproduce the color accurately...but mostly wondering about the tag conflicting...it was first labelled as violet and then they changed it to sapphire). TIA!!!


----------



## Loulou2015

(post 9199) p.s. I'm guessing maybe the paper tags are wrong? I did more research here on tPF today and Is it true that because it is giant silver hardware the tag should be D941N instead of D941G? Also any advice on the color is appreciated...IRL (daylight indoors) the color is a bit more blue than the photo. The leather tag color looks very similar to my ("U" 2007 year on the silver tag) Violet city bag--I put the zippers together and the zipper on the violet city is a darker bluer purple, and the zipper on the GSH Day is more of a "violet lavender color with more red tone to it" which seems counterintuitive as you would think the zipper on a sapphire would be more blue and the zipper on a violet would be more into the red spectrum... Thanks so much in advance for any light you may shed on this little color/tag mystery !!


----------



## saira1214

Loulou2015 said:


> Hello, Your expertise would be greatly appreciated:
> trying to identify the color of this Day bag, sapphire or violet please? sapphire I read on tPF color charts was A/W 2008 but this bag is from S/S 2008, and violet was A/W 2007. The mirror does not have a pocket on the back like A/W 2008 sapphire, but could you buy sapphire as a S/S 2008 or maybe the tag is just wrong? It looks very similar to my 2007 violet! (its difficult to reproduce the color accurately...but mostly wondering about the tag conflicting...it was first labelled as violet and then they changed it to sapphire). TIA!!!





Loulou2015 said:


> (post 9199) p.s. I'm guessing maybe its the paper tags are wrong? I did more research here on tPF today and Is it true that because it is giant silver hardware the tag should be D941N instead of D941G? Also any advice on the color is appreciated...IRL (daylight indoors) the color is a bit more blue than the photo. The leather tag color looks very similar to my ("U" 2007 year on the silver tag) Violet city bag--I put the zippers together and the zipper on the violet city is a darker bluer purple, and the zipper on the GSH Day is more of a "violet lavender color with more red tone to it" which seems counterintuitive as you would think the zipper on a sapphire would be more blue and the zipper on a violet would be more into the red spectrum... TIA!! :wondering


Oops, sorry I missed this. I think the paper tag is wrong because it doesn't look like Sapphire to me. Sapphire is a very blue purple while Violet is more of a red purple if that makes any sense.  This looks like Violet to me, but it could also be faded or the lighting is throwing it off.  Does the mirror match?  In terms of the tag, I'm not sure what you are referring to with the D numbers. The only thing that tells you the style is the style number on the white tag and the style number on the back of the tag.  Here is more info: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/how-to-read-a-balenciaga-tag-145452.html

ETA: the zipper tape matches 08 Sapphire, so it must be faded or the lighting is off.


----------



## Loulou2015

Loulou2015 said:


> Hello, Your expertise would be greatly appreciated:
> trying to identify the color of this Day bag, sapphire or violet please? sapphire I read on tPF color charts was A/W 2008 but this bag is from S/S 2008, and violet was A/W 2007. The mirror does not have a pocket on the back like A/W 2008 sapphire, but could you buy sapphire as a S/S 2008 or maybe the tag is just wrong? It looks very similar to my 2007 violet! (its difficult to reproduce the color accurately...but mostly wondering about the tag conflicting...it was first labelled as violet and then they changed it to sapphire). TIA!!!





saira1214 said:


> Oops, sorry I missed this. I think the paper tag is wrong because it doesn't look like Sapphire to me. Sapphire is a very blue purple while Violet is more of a red purple if that makes any sense.  This looks like Violet to me, but it could also be faded or the lighting is throwing it off.  Does the mirror match?  In terms of the tag, I'm not sure what you are referring to with the D numbers. The only thing that tells you the style is the style number on the white tag and the style number on the back of the tag.  Here is more info: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/how-to-read-a-balenciaga-tag-145452.html
> 
> ETA: the zipper tape matches 08 Sapphire, so it must be faded or the lighting is off.



Hi Saira, I gave you bad photos from indoor nighttime (sorry!!) here is a better pic to give you a more fair assessment in case it is helpful from natural light indoors. Also not sure if this effects anything but I think the bag was over treated with leather honey before I got it--although it does still show a strong pinker reddish purple undertone. and the handle wraps do almost match the violet city too! so yes, the zippers could have faded! so it is a violet as it once was listed as before they changed it to sapphire...looking for the mirror...it didn't have a pocket on the back which means its maybe 2008 but will take a pic... Thanks so much again!!


----------



## saira1214

Loulou2015 said:


> Hi Saira, I gave you bad photos from indoor nighttime (sorry!!) here is a better pic to give you a more fair assessment in case it is helpful from natural light indoors. Also not sure if this effects anything but I think the bag was over treated with leather honey before I got it--although it does still show a strong pinker reddish purple undertone. and the handle wraps do almost match the violet city too! so yes, the zippers could have faded! so it is a violet as it once was listed as before they changed it to sapphire...looking for the mirror...it didn't have a pocket on the back which means its maybe 2008 but will take a pic... Thanks so much again!!



The zipper tape and threading definitely makes it seem like its Sapphire, but the color seems to be a bit faded.


----------



## Loulou2015

Loulou2015 said:


> Hi Saira, I gave you bad photos from indoor nighttime (sorry!!) here is a better pic to give you a more fair assessment in case it is helpful from natural light indoors. Also not sure if this effects anything but I think the bag was over treated with leather honey before I got it--although it does still show a strong pinker reddish purple undertone. and the handle wraps do almost match the violet city too! so yes, the zippers could have faded! so it is a violet as it once was listed as before they changed it to sapphire...looking for the mirror...it didn't have a pocket on the back which means its maybe 2008 but will take a pic... Thanks so much again!!



Here are 2 pics that are pretty good color reproduction in natural light indoors with the mirror--I suppose its possible the mirrors as well as the tags could have been switched? hope it helps. one more pic showing the violet city and the day leather tags together. Thanks!!!


----------



## Loulou2015

Loulou2015 said:


> Here are 2 pics that are pretty good color reproduction in natural light indoors with the mirror--I suppose its possible the mirrors as well as the tags could have been switched? hope it helps. one more pic showing the violet city and the day leather tags together. Thanks!!!



Here are more pics in case it's helpful--the day bag tag on top against the top of the city bag and underside tag on the bottom--sorry to be such a bother as I enjoy this sleuthing a bit too much! no worries if you have spent too much time on this already! thanks!!!


----------



## saira1214

Loulou2015 said:


> Here are 2 pics that are pretty good color reproduction in natural light indoors with the mirror--I suppose its possible the mirrors as well as the tags could have been switched? hope it helps. one more pic showing the violet city and the day leather tags together. Thanks!!!



I don't thinks the pic of the tags was posted, but I can tell from this photo that the actual bag has faded in comparison to the mirror.  It is less likely that the mirror was switched as it is that the tags were.  Fading on the older bags is unfortunately common and they only way you can tell sometimes is by using a comparison of the mirror.  The other thing that clinches it is that the mirror had pockets on the back from 2002-s/s 2008.  They stopped after that and the fact that your mirror doesn't have one fits with it being f/w 2008 violet.  Can you post a pic of both of the back of the tags as well as a full pic of both bags side by side?


----------



## Loulou2015

Thanks so much Saira!! so it does make sense that it is a F/W 2008 Sapphire (i think that's what you meant) and it took a bit longer to upload the tags but I can see the stitching is a different color even though the leather color and handle wraps almost match in places. Much appreciated!!


----------



## alexandracyn

Hello! I recently bought a new City bag in the color Rouge Lipstick... They said it was part of the new collection.. 
But I cant seem to find it on their website??? Any help?


----------



## muchstuff

Hi can you help? This First is listed as Noir in chevre but from what I can find Noir is a pre S/S 2008 colour and chevre was discontinued in 2007. Any comments? Thinking about purchasing...(the seller is in my hometown so I can go and eyeball the bag as well) TIA!


----------



## peacebabe

Your question is strange ..... Noir is just = to Black.

Post a photo of the front of the Silver tag. Saira will be able to tell you the leather type.



muchstuff said:


> Hi can you help? This First is listed as Noir in chevre but from what I can find Noir is a pre S/S 2008 colour and chevre was discontinued in 2007. Any comments? Thinking about purchasing...(the seller is in my hometown so I can go and eyeball the bag as well) TIA!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Your question is strange ..... Noir is just = to Black.
> 
> Post a photo of the front of the Silver tag. Saira will be able to tell you the leather type.



 I don't have a pic of the front, only the back, which I posted. If you look in effen Haute's colour charts you will see that noir is listed as separate from black and is in the pre- S/S colours for 2008. Also if you look at LoveBBags on their colour charts black and noir are different colours. Both of them list noir as either a pre- S/S of a S/S 2008 colour. I was hoping someone could tell me if noir was known as a colour prior to 2008. I think the seller of the bag I'm interested in may be incorrect re: the leather and that it may in fact be agneau, since, as far as I'm aware, chevre wasn't used after 2007. If it's a pre- S/S 2008 bag could it possibly be chevre? Anyone with knowledge of that time period able to help? Thx!


----------



## peacebabe

To make things simple & instead of guessing or wondering....... the best solution is ask the seller for a photo of the front, which is the silver tag. That simple photo will answer all your doubt 



muchstuff said:


> I don't have a pic of the front, only the back, which I posted. If you look in effen Haute's colour charts you will see that noir is listed as separate from black and is in the pre- S/S colours for 2008. Also if you look at LoveBBags on their colour charts black and noir are different colours. Both of them list noir as either a pre- S/S of a S/S 2008 colour. I was hoping someone could tell me if noir was known as a colour prior to 2008. I think the seller of the bag I'm interested in may be incorrect re: the leather and that it may in fact be agneau, since, as far as I'm aware, chevre wasn't used after 2007. If it's a pre- S/S 2008 bag could it possibly be chevre? Anyone with knowledge of that time period able to help? Thx!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> To make things simple & instead of guessing or wondering....... the best solution is ask the seller for a photo of the front, which is the silver tag. That simple photo will answer all your doubt



I've already asked...she can't check until tomorrow, but she thinks it's leather on front as well. If it's engraved, easy to know the year. Did the First ever come with just a leather tag?


----------



## peacebabe

From the photos you posted. It's a Classic First. So it will comes with silver tag, if not, something is wrong



muchstuff said:


> I've already asked...she can't check until tomorrow, but she thinks it's leather on front as well. If it's engraved, easy to know the year. Did the First ever come with just a leather tag?


----------



## Loulou2015

please delete post--redundant (apologies!) thank you very much.


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> I've already asked...she can't check until tomorrow, but she thinks it's leather on front as well. If it's engraved, easy to know the year. Did the First ever come with just a leather tag?





peacebabe said:


> From the photos you posted. It's a Classic First. So it will comes with silver tag, if not, something is wrong



Peacebabe is right.  (Thank you, Peacebabe!)  We definitely need to see the silver tag. Black/noir has been made every year for over a decade so it would be very difficult to narrow it down. All I can tell from the back of the tag is that it is pre-2010.


----------



## saira1214

Loulou2015 said:


> Thanks so much Saira!! so it does make sense that it is a F/W 2008 Sapphire (i think that's what you meant) and it took a bit longer to upload the tags but I can see the stitching is a different color even though the leather color and handle wraps almost match in places. Much appreciated!!



Yes, I meant 2008 Sapphire.


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you too, for affirming that the front of tag is crucial ! 



saira1214 said:


> Peacebabe is right.  (Thank you, Peacebabe!)  We definitely need to see the silver tag. Black/noir has been made every year for over a decade so it would be very difficult to narrow it down. All I can tell from the back of the tag is that it is pre-2010.


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> Peacebabe is right.  (Thank you, Peacebabe!)  We definitely need to see the silver tag. Black/noir has been made every year for over a decade so it would be very difficult to narrow it down. All I can tell from the back of the tag is that it is pre-2010.



Thanks ladies, waiting to hear back from the seller...


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Thank you too, for affirming that the front of tag is crucial !



ARGHHH I am sooo conflicted! Went and saw the bag it's a F/W 2005...I'd say good used condition, the corners are fine, a couple small scuffs on the front of the bag but minor, handles a little soft but stitching is good. The lining is soiled but nothing that wouldn't clean up. No paper tags or dust bag. Price is $475 USF am I crazy to walk away? It's just a bit too small for everyday use, sold my City but am now on the hunt for an older one as I realize that that's the size I want. But the price on this one... Maybe purchase for resale? What do you experts think?


----------



## cookcather

Hi, I just received this bag I bought on eBay.  There are so many nice pink Bbags! I believe this is a 2010 Sorbet.  Can someone confirm?  

Thanks!!


----------



## Momolita_natty

Hi everyone! please help me to check my "Balenciaga velo bag year 2010" (followed card). I bought it from someone in the website --> siambrandname. &#128522;


----------



## saira1214

cookcather said:


> Hi, I just received this bag I bought on eBay.  There are so many nice pink Bbags! I believe this is a 2010 Sorbet.  Can someone confirm?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!







Momolita_natty said:


> Hi everyone! please help me to check my "Balenciaga velo bag year 2010" (followed card). I bought it from someone in the website --> siambrandname. [emoji4]




Both are 2010 sorbet


----------



## Catcook

Thanks Saira! Good to know!


----------



## Mendezhm

Hi Saira. I'm having trouble deciphering this tag. I know it's Gris Fossile, but I can't tell which season it's from. Many thanks! [emoji7]

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-silver-velo-gris-fossile-77894


----------



## Momolita_natty

Thank you for your confirm^^


----------



## saira1214

Mendezhm said:


> Hi Saira. I'm having trouble deciphering this tag. I know it's Gris Fossile, but I can't tell which season it's from. Many thanks! [emoji7]
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-silver-velo-gris-fossile-77894




2015 f/w


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> ARGHHH I am sooo conflicted! Went and saw the bag it's a F/W 2005...I'd say good used condition, the corners are fine, a couple small scuffs on the front of the bag but minor, handles a little soft but stitching is good. The lining is soiled but nothing that wouldn't clean up. No paper tags or dust bag. Price is $475 USF am I crazy to walk away? It's just a bit too small for everyday use, sold my City but am now on the hunt for an older one as I realize that that's the size I want. But the price on this one... Maybe purchase for resale? What do you experts think?



Sorry, I'm a bit of a newbie here, thanks anyway for the earlier comments!


----------



## Mendezhm

saira1214 said:


> 2015 f/w




Thanks so much! [emoji7]


----------



## DeviLiana

Hi guys,

I just bought a balenciaga classic city regular hard ware 2015 black from reebonz. There are several things that I'm concernd. First the style number of the tag in the bag is 115748 which is right for city. However in the authenticity card the style number is written as 281770. The second problem, the leather saucht do not have texture as the leather of the bag. The third one is the mirror was wrapped inside a plastic and they put it at the front pocket of the bag. Is this authentic?


----------



## saira1214

DeviLiana said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a balenciaga classic city regular hard ware 2015 black from reebonz. There are several things that I'm concernd. First the style number of the tag in the bag is 115748 which is right for city. However in the authenticity card the style number is written as 281770. The second problem, the leather saucht do not have texture as the leather of the bag. The third one is the mirror was wrapped inside a plastic and they put it at the front pocket of the bag. Is this authentic?




This thread is for identifying the color and season of bags. You should post in the authenticate this Balenciaga thread. You will need to post actual photos of the bag, not just the white card. You will see what photos are required for authentication.


----------



## EmileLove

Does anyone know if Bal made two silver cities in 2013 S/S (J tag), one with agneau and one in chevre? AFF has one available for sale and it is listed as agneau, but I have one (holiday hamilton) that is chevre. The hardware on the AFF bag and my bag are both shiny silver hardware. Thanks in advance!

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...products/balenciaga-2013-metallic-silver-city


----------



## saira1214

EmileLove said:


> Does anyone know if Bal made two silver cities in 2013 S/S (J tag), one with agneau and one in chevre? AFF has one available for sale and it is listed as agneau, but I have one (holiday hamilton) that is chevre. The hardware on the AFF bag and my bag are both shiny silver hardware. Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...products/balenciaga-2013-metallic-silver-city




No. The 2013 silver is definitely from the holiday collection. Bal made another silver,
Gris aluminum in agneau in 2014.


----------



## EmileLove

saira1214 said:


> No. The 2013 silver is definitely from the holiday collection. Bal made another silver,
> Gris aluminum in agneau in 2014.



Thanks for the speedy response, Saira! You and the ladies in the Authenticate This thread are such a valuable asset to tPF.


----------



## saira1214

EmileLove said:


> Thanks for the speedy response, Saira! You and the ladies in the Authenticate This thread are such a valued asset to tPF.




Aww, thank you! You're very welcome.


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi everyone, I bought this Velo few years ago, can't remember which year though.  Could someone help me to identify what year, what leather n what color is this?  If it's not chèvre leather I may consider to sell because ever since I joined TPF, and saw lots of yummy Bal leather shown here, I only want chèvre!  Or special limited Bal bags.  My other bal is 2014 city with lousy leather,  which I wanna sell as well even though I hardly use the City bag [emoji17]


----------



## casseyelsie

Oops here r some pics, pls help me identify. 100% genuine, bought from Bal store but I never bother to keep receipt of any bags.


----------



## casseyelsie

I doubt it's same leather as my 2014 bal city which feels thinner n lighter. Thanks in advance for helping me. [emoji8]


----------



## chowlover2

casseyelsie said:


> Oops here r some pics, pls help me identify. 100% genuine, bought from Bal store but I never bother to keep receipt of any bags.
> 
> View attachment 3107061
> 
> View attachment 3107062
> 
> View attachment 3107063




Isn't that Marron? Came in 3 colors, yours which is the best IMO, a green which CeeJay accurately described as " swamp thing " and a brown.


----------



## saira1214

casseyelsie said:


> Oops here r some pics, pls help me identify. 100% genuine, bought from Bal store but I never bother to keep receipt of any bags.
> 
> View attachment 3107061
> 
> View attachment 3107062
> 
> View attachment 3107063



This is the distressed ombre calfskin from 2013 and it looks like it may be the brown color, but I can't tell from the photos. It came in grey, brown and green.  It is limited edition and as the name suggests, it is calfskin leather.


----------



## viewwing

I found these small discontinued items at the store! Can someone identify the year and colors for me? Thanks!


----------



## Jencollector

Hi all,

I don't know if this is the right place to post this as I am new to this forum but I need help knowing what age my balenciaga anthracite city is. 

The leather tag says: 173084 . 002123

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## MiuMiuholic

viewwing said:


> I found these small discontinued items at the store! Can someone identify the year and colors for me? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107560
> View attachment 3107561
> View attachment 3107562



Gorgeous! I think you should post it under the identify thread. Saira who is the in house expert will be able to help you.


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag

Mauve and Jacynthe I believe.


----------



## SilverStCloud

viewwing said:


> I found these small discontinued items at the store! Can someone identify the year and colors for me? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107560
> View attachment 3107561
> View attachment 3107562



How cute these are! Great finds!


----------



## solitudelove

So cute!! Congratulations!


----------



## viewwing

foxmomlovesbbag said:


> Mauve and Jacynthe I believe.




Sounds right... What year do you know?


----------



## mkashmir

Hello!  Can anyone help me identify this shade of red?  NM associate said "Rouge Red", but that's not helping me much.  It appears a darker red, but on the Bal website , "Red" appears very bright.  I'm looking for more of a maroon color.  Thank you! 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenciaga-Classic-Town-Lambskin-Satchel-Bag-Red/prod182130070/p.prod?eVar4=You%20May%20Also%20Like&RST=ViewedPurchased


----------



## saira1214

mkashmir said:


> Hello!  Can anyone help me identify this shade of red?  NM associate said "Rouge Red", but that's not helping me much.  It appears a darker red, but on the Bal website , "Red" appears very bright.  I'm looking for more of a maroon color.  Thank you!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenciaga-Classic-Town-Lambskin-Satchel-Bag-Red/prod182130070/p.prod?eVar4=You%20May%20Also%20Like&RST=ViewedPurchased



This is Rouge Cerise which is new for this season. I haven't seen it in person, but I do not know if it s maroon color or not. I have heard that it is a brick red.  Check through some of the 2015 f/w threads and you will see some photos there.

ETA: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/2015-fall-winter-colors-893345.html


----------



## casseyelsie

saira1214 said:


> This is the distressed ombre calfskin from 2013 and it looks like it may be the brown color, but I can't tell from the photos. It came in grey, brown and green.  It is limited edition and as the name suggests, it is calfskin leather.




Thanks so much Saira. I screenshot your post so I will remember lol.  I'm disappointed its calfskin, was hoping its chèvre because I keep hearing members saying how great chèvre leather are!  Oh well I guess that gives me a good excuse to buy more Bal bags.  Again....thanks!


----------



## casseyelsie

chowlover2 said:


> Isn't that Marron? Came in 3 colors, yours which is the best IMO, a green which CeeJay accurately described as " swamp thing " and a brown.




Nope it doesn't look like marron at all, looks like grey but I could be wrong.  I'm not good at describing colors. Saira said it could be brown.  So I think it's either grey or brown.


----------



## mkashmir

saira1214 said:


> This is Rouge Cerise which is new for this season. I haven't seen it in person, but I do not know if it s maroon color or not. I have heard that it is a brick red.  Check through some of the 2015 f/w threads and you will see some photos there.
> 
> ETA: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/2015-fall-winter-colors-893345.html


Thank you Saira!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Hi Saira
 I need an ID of the color of this Balenciaga RH City please. . Thank you.


----------



## saira1214

rx4dsoul said:


> Hi Saira
> I need an ID of the color of this Balenciaga RH City please. . Thank you.



2012 Latte.


----------



## rx4dsoul

saira1214 said:


> 2012 Latte.



Thaaank you Saira!


----------



## loved2much

I am sooooo loving the calfskin actually... And the color!! How could you want to sell that lol


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, can you take a photo of the back of the tag (showing the model numbers and "MADE IN ITALY"). I suspect it may be the Bronze Hamilton in 2013....... Because the color looks similar to the one i have, but in City. 



casseyelsie said:


> Thanks so much Saira. I screenshot your post so I will remember lol.  I'm disappointed its calfskin, was hoping its chèvre because I keep hearing members saying how great chèvre leather are!  Oh well I guess that gives me a good excuse to buy more Bal bags.  Again....thanks!


----------



## peacebabe

Hi, sorry to interrupt. This City may not be authentic and authenticators from the AT thread may not be able to authentic as well.



rx4dsoul said:


> Hi Saira
> I need an ID of the color of this Balenciaga RH City please. . Thank you.


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Hi, sorry to interrupt. This City may not be authentic and authenticators from the AT thread may not be able to authentic as well.



You know, I actually thought about that when I looked at it.  But as the thread states, all bags posted must be previously authenticated.


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Hi, sorry to interrupt. This City may not be authentic and authenticators from the AT thread may not be able to authentic as well.





peacebabe said:


> Hello, can you take a photo of the back of the tag (showing the model numbers and "MADE IN ITALY"). I suspect it may be the Bronze Hamilton in 2013....... Because the color looks similar to the one i have, but in City.



You may be right.  However, her issue with the Chevre still remains because as I understand, even though Bal says that it is "chevre leather" isn't it still calf skin?


----------



## peacebabe

Hm .... .... i didnt see that in the AT. or may be i missed it... Happens to "dropped by" here, so better caution the buyer 



saira1214 said:


> You know, I actually thought about that when I looked at it.  But as the thread states, all bags posted must be previously authenticated.


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Hm .... .... i didnt see that in the AT. or may be i missed it... Happens to "dropped by" here, so better caution the buyer



Thanks for your help!


----------



## peacebabe

The 2013 Holiday Hamilton is Chevre and Chevre is Goat skin as what i understand ..... But if it's the Ombre range, then it's Calf skin, the year tag will be stated as "veau" if im not wrong 



saira1214 said:


> You may be right.  However, her issue with the Chevre still remains because as I understand, even though Bal says that it is "chevre leather" isn't it still calf skin?


----------



## peacebabe

Not at all. It's my pleasure...... We are all here to help 



saira1214 said:


> Thanks for your help!


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> The 2013 Holiday Hamilton is Chevre and Chevre is Goat skin as what i understand ..... But if it's the Ombre range, then it's Calf skin, the year tag will be stated as "veau" if im not wrong



I think she is wanting the typical chevre from 2001-2007/8.  This Chevre is more pebbled and hearty than the earlier bags. I don't think they are the same.


----------



## peacebabe

lol ..... ok cool ..... she definitely knows the good stuffs !! 



saira1214 said:


> I think she is wanting the typical chevre from 2001-2007/8.  This Chevre is more pebbled and hearty than the earlier bags. I don't think they are the same.


----------



## purseonal obsession

Hello lovely ladies! I need help identifying the color and year of my new to me town in beige color (?).. it didnt have the tags on it and the seller has no idea about the specific color name and year.. so can you please help me out? Its beige and has more of a yellow tint to it. Its with the giant 12 silver hardware. Pls help me out ladies! TIA!


----------



## purseonal obsession

Oh sorry i forgot to include the tag details:


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> The 2013 Holiday Hamilton is Chevre and Chevre is Goat skin as what i understand ..... But if it's the Ombre range, then it's Calf skin, the year tag will be stated as "veau" if im not wrong





beichubs said:


> Hello lovely ladies! I need help identifying the color and year of my new to me town in beige color (?).. it didnt have the tags on it and the seller has no idea about the specific color name and year.. so can you please help me out? Its beige and has more of a yellow tint to it. Its with the giant 12 silver hardware. Pls help me out ladies! TIA!





beichubs said:


> Oh sorry i forgot to include the tag details:



It's hard from me to tell. It is either s/s 2011 Praline or f/w 2011 Champagne.  The tag photo makes it look like it is Praline, however, the full bag photo looks like Champagne.  Praline is a creme color with beige undertones.  Champagne is an eggshell white with yellow undertones. Can you tell in person what type of undertones it has? I'm leaning towards Praline based on the tag photo, but your description makes it sound like Champagne.


----------



## purseonal obsession

saira1214 said:


> It's hard from me to tell. It is either s/s 2011 Praline or f/w 2011 Champagne.  The tag photo makes it look like it is Praline, however, the full bag photo looks like Champagne.  Praline is a creme color with beige undertones.  Champagne is an eggshell white with yellow undertones. Can you tell in person what type of undertones it has?



Hi there saira! Thank you so much for replying quickly! I think it may be praline since the whole bag looks cream in color and has beige-y undertones. Never yellow though.. its so amazing how you can tell right away just by looking at the numbers!


----------



## saira1214

beichubs said:


> Hi there saira! Thank you so much for replying quickly! I think it may be praline since the whole bag looks cream in color and has beige-y undertones. Never yellow though.. its so amazing how you can tell right away just by looking at the numbers!



No problem.  Unfortunately the numbers don't do much for me, so I have to rely on my eyes to pick up the nuances.    Hopefully my eyesight stays with me for a long while. lol.


----------



## purseonal obsession

Of course it will! Its a gift


----------



## rx4dsoul

peacebabe said:


> Hi, sorry to interrupt. This City may not be authentic and authenticators from the AT thread may not be able to authentic as well.



Hi Peacebabe. So sorry about that...I actually thought it was real and didnt bother to seek authentication for it...
I am glad you alerted me though, as Ive been sorely tempted to buy it. Anyway, Ive posted it in the AT thread although I might have missed a reason why you cautioned me that authenticators may not be able to authenticate this? Perhaps you can PM me if I shouldnt have done so because i can remove the request...I seriously dont want to pursue an item with even the faintest hint of a red flag. Thanks!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, since you ve not purchased it, i would suggest you pass it & look for another one. It's better to buy something which we are "sure" of, if not you may face problem if you want to sell it in future.

"K" tag bags are the year that very good super fake were produced. They look real but when go into details, somehow, something is off. It's hard to explain, that's also why authenticators at the AT thread prefer not to authenticate it, instead, will ask buyer to go for paid authentication service. 

I saw your post in the AT, lets see if there's any comment from other authenticators like Conni or Sssy



rx4dsoul said:


> Hi Peacebabe. So sorry about that...I actually thought it was real and didnt bother to seek authentication for it...
> I am glad you alerted me though, as Ive been sorely tempted to buy it. Anyway, Ive posted it in the AT thread although I might have missed a reason why you cautioned me that authenticators may not be able to authenticate this? Perhaps you can PM me if I shouldnt have done so because i can remove the request...I seriously dont want to pursue an item with even the faintest hint of a red flag. Thanks!


----------



## cat1967

So cute!


----------



## rx4dsoul

peacebabe said:


> "K" tag bags are the year that very good super fake were produced.



Oh my! *bugeyes*
Thank you so much for the save ladies!


----------



## MAGJES

That looks so much like 2013 S/S Mauve to me.

A 2nd choice would be a 2011 Fall color - Blue Lavende - I have a little coin pouch in that leather and it looks a lot like that.  So hard to tell with those colors though - they photograph so different that they are irl.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Hi could you ladies help me out? I was told that this is a 2010 anthracite with RGH but I compared with other anthracite and mine is really green!  For some of the weirdest reasons the green doesnt show up. It's like a dark olive green..


----------



## goldfish19

Can you please help me identify the color and year? Thank you so much!!


----------



## saira1214

Firstfullsteps said:


> Hi could you ladies help me out? I was told that this is a 2010 anthracite with RGH but I compared with other anthracite and mine is really green!  For some of the weirdest reasons the green doesnt show up. It's like a dark olive green..
> 
> View attachment 3112006
> View attachment 3112007




Definitely anthra. Anthra can have blue or green undertones. Even anthra bags from the same season can vary greatly in their appearance. That's why it is such a beautiful color!


----------



## saira1214

goldfish19 said:


> Can you please help me identify the color and year? Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112239




It's hard to tell without the tag info, but it may be 2013 Dune.


----------



## katielure

Very cute!


----------



## sis121598

Could you identify the year,color and type of leather of my Day bag? I think it may be Anthracite, no idea of the year. Thanks!


----------



## cat1967

I think it is a faded black and not an Anthracite.  My Anthra has green undertone and others have blue undertone.  But I could be wrong about this one.


----------



## saira1214

sis121598 said:


> Could you identify the year,color and type of leather of my Day bag? I think it may be Anthracite, no idea of the year. Thanks!




It's black and from 2005-2010. Please post a photo of the back of the mirror so I can narrow the year and type of leather.


----------



## sis121598

saira1214 said:


> It's black and from 2005-2010. Please post a photo of the back of the mirror so I can narrow the year and type of leather.


I don't have the mirror. Good to know the color at least. Thanks!


----------



## goldfish19

saira1214 said:


> It's hard to tell without the tag info, but it may be 2013 Dune.




Here is the tag 


Thank you so much


----------



## saira1214

goldfish19 said:


> Here is the tag
> View attachment 3114292
> 
> Thank you so much




2014 beige nougatine


----------



## goldfish19

saira1214 said:


> 2014 beige nougatine




The SA said the tags may have been switched. Here is the photo of the back. So sorry for the multiple posts


----------



## saira1214

goldfish19 said:


> The SA said the tags may have been switched. Here is the photo of the back. So sorry for the multiple posts
> 
> View attachment 3114511



Yes, the back of the tag is always best for the best ID because cards can be switched or misplaced. This is from f/w 2014 and is Beige Oryx.


----------



## goldfish19

saira1214 said:


> Yes, the back of the tag is always best for the best ID because cards can be switched or misplaced. This is from f/w 2014 and is Beige Oryx.




Thank you so much!


----------



## Pinkie2

Was looking for a one like that


----------



## cookcather

Hello, wonderful Purse Forum experts!  Can you tell me the color/year of this bag on eBay?  I think it may be Pommier, since the tag has a Q.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231672418958?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!
Catherine


----------



## saira1214

cookcather said:


> Hello, wonderful Purse Forum experts!  Can you tell me the color/year of this bag on eBay?  I think it may be Pommier, since the tag has a Q.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231672418958?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks!
> Catherine



Yes, it is 2009 Pommier.


----------



## b_lux_fashion

Can anybody give me any info on this one (color, year)?  I think it's a giant 12 city, but I'm newer to the Bal world, and this pic made me OBSESSED. The color is beyond perfect for me (my fave color is blue ), and it's my life mission to get my hands on this exact one should it ever appear online for sale!  Any input or thoughts would be beyond amazing in guidance!
Thank you in advance lovelies!!


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

Can anyone help me to identify the name of this wallet?

I bought it back in 2011 but I know its not classic money...


----------



## saira1214

b_lux_fashion said:


> Can anybody give me any info on this one (color, year)?  I think it's a giant 12 city, but I'm newer to the Bal world, and this pic made me OBSESSED. The color is beyond perfect for me (my fave color is blue ), and it's my life mission to get my hands on this exact one should it ever appear online for sale!  Any input or thoughts would be beyond amazing in guidance!
> Thank you in advance lovelies!!



Its very difficult to tell from just this one photo and the lighting seems to be making it look lighter than it appears, but it could be 2012 jacinthe or crocus city with g12 silver hardware. My guess is that it is jacinthe.


----------



## saira1214

xxxjulybabyxxx said:


> Can anyone help me to identify the name of this wallet?
> 
> I bought it back in 2011 but I know its not classic money...



Have you had the wallet authenticated? I see some red flags.


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

saira1214 said:


> Have you had the wallet authenticated? I see some red flags.




Bought it from balenciaga store.. Don't tell me the balenciaga is selling fake


----------



## Sssy

xxxjulybabyxxx said:


> Can anyone help me to identify the name of this wallet?
> 
> I bought it back in 2011 but I know its not classic money...



It looks like a wallet from a Papier line  I believe it is called Money, too.


----------



## saira1214

xxxjulybabyxxx said:


> Bought it from balenciaga store.. Don't tell me the balenciaga is selling fake







Sssy said:


> It looks like a wallet from a Papier line  I believe it is called Money, too.




Ok, good. I wasn't sure. The lighting and angle made it look suspect. In that case, yes, I would agree that it is a Papier money or compagnon.


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

Sssy said:


> It looks like a wallet from a Papier line  I believe it is called Money, too.







saira1214 said:


> Ok, good. I wasn't sure. The lighting and angle made it look suspect. In that case, yes, I would agree that it is a Papier money or compagnon.



Thanks for your help ladies!


----------



## Katie B

I LOVE that bag!!!!!


----------



## lovebbag0729

Hello BBag lovers , could you please tell me the color /year of this bag? The tag number is :173084 502752. Thank you all


----------



## lovebbag0729

Sorry. I forgot to add the picture


----------



## saira1214

lovebbag0729 said:


> Sorry. I forgot to add the picture




The lighting is off. I'd guess 2007 marine? I see purple though too. Can you post better photos? A few of the whole bag in different lighting and a pic of the back of the mirror?


----------



## lovebbag0729

Hello Said a, thanks for the feedback . I took the pictures for the back of the mirror and the handle and the whole body. I think it's more like you said the color is marine but after long time use makes the color became lighter


----------



## saira1214

lovebbag0729 said:


> Hello Said a, thanks for the feedback . I took the pictures for the back of the mirror and the handle and the whole body. I think it's more like you said the color is marine but after long time use makes the color became lighter




Thanks for adding the photos. It is 2008 marine.


----------



## Miaellabh

saira1214 said:


> Thanks for adding the photos. It is 2008 marine.


Hello. I just bought this beautiful bag through VESTIAIRE Collective. Is there anyone who can tell me what year it is from and what the color is called?

x, Mia 

Pictures:

file:///Users/miahilden/Desktop/Skærmbillede%202015-09-16%20kl.%2011.30.40.png

file:///Users/miahilden/Desktop/Skærmbillede%202015-09-16%20kl.%2011.30.13.png

file:///Users/miahilden/Desktop/Skærmbillede 2015-09-16 kl. 11.30.25.png

file:///Users/miahilden/Desktop/Skærmbillede%202015-09-16%20kl.%2011.30.32.png


----------



## Miaellabh

Picture:


----------



## Miaellabh




----------



## saira1214

Miaellabh said:


> View attachment 3129716



It's hard to tell from this one photo, but I think it is 2011 Coqueliqot. I do see a little pink though. Is the bag more red or pink in person?


----------



## Miaellabh

I dont know. It's on the the way to by the entry. Here is some more pictures of it:


----------



## Miaellabh

But thanks for your fast reply


----------



## saira1214

Miaellabh said:


> But thanks for your fast reply



Ok, now I am thinking it is 2008 Ruby. Can you please get a better picture of the back of the tag, especially the "made in italy" portion? Also, is there a pocket on the back of the mirror? Thanks.


----------



## Miaellabh




----------



## Miaellabh

I dont have a picture of the "made in italy" ... But when i get the bag, i will post it.


----------



## saira1214

Miaellabh said:


> I dont have a picture of the "made in italy" ... But when i get the bag, i will post it.


Yes, please post a picture of the back of the tag as well as the back of the mirror. Congrats, it is a beautiful bag.


----------



## lolotte2013

Hello
Can you please help me finding out the name of the model in the attached picture???
Year?
Thank youuuuu


----------



## Miaellabh

saira1214 said:


> Yes, please post a picture of the back of the tag as well as the back of the mirror. Congrats, it is a beautiful bag.


saira1214: The previous owner of the Balenciaga bag, she said to me yesterday, that the color was ''rouge coquelicot'' and was bought in summer 12/13 (she cant remember).

Do you think that's true?


----------



## 123EL

Hi! 

I have two bals, both I got preloved without tags. I got them authenticated here before purchasing, so authentic!  

Only thing is cos I have no tags etc, I don't know what years and colours they are. I'm also not sure about hardware (although I did buy the work cos I LOVE G21!) cos these are my first bals. Hope you experts can help out! 

Pics in this link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/li817ipi06fu2qb/AAAVJ1ifhyXRHSW2ph-427Ula?dl=0

There are 2 bals--a work and street. Could someone explain why the leather's different too? The street is broken in and is sooooo smooth and soft and squishy. I love it. The work is newer and unused when I got it, and it's kind of stiff and rough to the touch. Why? Is it dry from poor storage? Or are all new-ish ones like that? I also read about the chèvre and agneau leather change, what are mine? Sorry for all those questions I'm just so excited! Thanks so much everyone!!!


----------



## saira1214

Miaellabh said:


> saira1214: The previous owner of the Balenciaga bag, she said to me yesterday, that the color was ''rouge coquelicot'' and was bought in summer 12/13 (she cant remember).
> 
> Do you think that's true?




No. Originally I thought it was Coquelicot for 2011, but the tag isn't right. This has giant 21 hardware, so it is from 2011 or earlier.


----------



## saira1214

lolotte2013 said:


> Hello
> Can you please help me finding out the name of the model in the attached picture???
> Year?
> Thank youuuuu



I'm not 100% familiar with non-moto styles, but I think this is the hook. Maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## saira1214

123EL said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have two bals, both I got preloved without tags. I got them authenticated here before purchasing, so authentic!
> 
> Only thing is cos I have no tags etc, I don't know what years and colours they are. I'm also not sure about hardware (although I did buy the work cos I LOVE G21!) cos these are my first bals. Hope you experts can help out!
> 
> Pics in this link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/li817ipi06fu2qb/AAAVJ1ifhyXRHSW2ph-427Ula?dl=0
> 
> There are 2 bals--a work and street. Could someone explain why the leather's different too? The street is broken in and is sooooo smooth and soft and squishy. I love it. The work is newer and unused when I got it, and it's kind of stiff and rough to the touch. Why? Is it dry from poor storage? Or are all new-ish ones like that? I also read about the chèvre and agneau leather change, what are mine? Sorry for all those questions I'm just so excited! Thanks so much everyone!!!


The work is g12 hardware, not g21 and it is 2012 Gris Cement.  Both bags are Ageneau leather and your street is from 2010.  The leather difference is difficult to explain because all bags and their leather vary.  There can be many explanations like that's just how it is, storage, conditioning, wear, etc.  Maybe because your street was pre-owned and used more the leather feels softer.  Your grist cement should break in with wear.  Congrats on your two new bags!


----------



## 123EL

Hello!  
Thank you for replying so quickly and the grats on my bags! I'm really happy. 

Oh! What is the diff between 12 & 21? Is it merely size? I thought it looked bigger than the 12s I usually see, and assumed it was 21! Sorry! >.< Also, do you know what colour the HW is? I'd think RG but I'm not so sure either. 

Ah I see. The street's been a mystery, when I found out it was a street I started googling, but couldn't find any info for it was discontinued.  Thanks for clearing it up haha! 



saira1214 said:


> The work is g12 hardware, not g21 and it is 2012 Gris Cement.  Both bags are Ageneau leather and your street is from 2010.  The leather difference is difficult to explain because all bags and their leather vary.  There can be many explanations like that's just how it is, storage, conditioning, wear, etc.  Maybe because your street was pre-owned and used more the leather feels softer.  Your grist cement should break in with wear.  Congrats on your two new bags!


----------



## saira1214

123EL said:


> Hello!
> Thank you for replying so quickly and the grats on my bags! I'm really happy.
> 
> Oh! What is the diff between 12 & 21? Is it merely size? I thought it looked bigger than the 12s I usually see, and assumed it was 21! Sorry! >.< Also, do you know what colour the HW is? I'd think RG but I'm not so sure either.
> 
> Ah I see. The street's been a mystery, when I found out it was a street I started googling, but couldn't find any info for it was discontinued.  Thanks for clearing it up haha!



g21 is the giant hardware that was produced from 2007-2011.  It was discontinued in 2012 and replaced with g12 hardware which is a smaller version and it is what we have now. The color of the hardware is rose gold which was discontinued in 2012. Hope that helps.


----------



## 123EL

Oh I see, yes you've been so helpful! Thank you 

People have also said it is mGHW, what does the m stand for? Meshed? >.< Also, wonder what you think of the anthracite street's HW. Regular brass? Or is it that its just super tarnished haha 

Again, sorry for the many many many questions! 



saira1214 said:


> g21 is the giant hardware that was produced from 2007-2011.  It was discontinued in 2012 and replaced with g12 hardware which is a smaller version and it is what we have now. The color of the hardware is rose gold which was discontinued in 2012. Hope that helps.


----------



## Lady C.

Hi there !

I am a French girl who find a Balenciaga bag in a bric-a-brac shop 5 days ago. The authentification thread say it is a vintage bag from the first designer (apparently not the same nowadays). I found a website where someone sell it saying it is a 80's bag : http://www.elioferraro.com/vintage-...ccessories-selection/balenciaga-80-s-bag.html
These are the only informations I get and I really want to know more about it.
Can you please help me ?

Here the pictures :


----------



## Dribbliette

Hi, I'm brand new and completely lost ( so sorry...) 
Please feel free to kick my butt into the right section!
I'm looking to try and get a bag authenticated.. Potentially my first bal purchase at a price I don't think can be real... 
So sorry, again! This is more complex then a rubix cube lol


----------



## saira1214

123EL said:


> Oh I see, yes you've been so helpful! Thank you
> 
> People have also said it is mGHW, what does the m stand for? Meshed? >.< Also, wonder what you think of the anthracite street's HW. Regular brass? Or is it that its just super tarnished haha
> 
> Again, sorry for the many many many questions!



mGHW/mRGGH/mGSH== mini giant gold hardware/mini giant rose gold hardware/ mini giant hardware, which is all g12 hardware.  The street's hardware is regular brass.


----------



## saira1214

Lady C. said:


> Hi there !
> 
> I am a French girl who find a Balenciaga bag in a bric-a-brac shop 5 days ago. The authentification thread say it is a vintage bag from the first designer (apparently not the same nowadays). I found a website where someone sell it saying it is a 80's bag : http://www.elioferraro.com/vintage-...ccessories-selection/balenciaga-80-s-bag.html
> These are the only informations I get and I really want to know more about it.
> Can you please help me ?
> 
> Here the pictures :



Sorry, I am not familiar with this bag. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## saira1214

Dribbliette said:


> Hi, I'm brand new and completely lost ( so sorry...)
> Please feel free to kick my butt into the right section!
> I'm looking to try and get a bag authenticated.. Potentially my first bal purchase at a price I don't think can be real...
> So sorry, again! This is more complex then a rubix cube lol



Try here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ad-the-rules-and-883898-501.html#post29186070


----------



## carlee

Hi experts!
Please identify this color name. I have been researching the color for a few days but I couldn't find it.

This color is like Cassis between Bordeaux. It's hard to describe.
Thank you!


----------



## carlee

carlee said:


> Hi experts!
> Please identify this color name. I have been researching the color for a few days but I couldn't find it.
> 
> This color is like Cassis between Bordeaux. It's hard to describe.
> Thank you!



I just posted this above but it was the wrong tag.
I'm looking for the right one but I couldn't find it.

It is 253038 6255 K 532244 in the wallet.
If it's enough info, please tell me what year and color.
Thank you so much!


----------



## saira1214

carlee said:


> I just posted this above but it was the wrong tag.
> 
> I'm looking for the right one but I couldn't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> It is 253038 6255 K 532244 in the wallet.
> 
> If it's enough info, please tell me what year and color.
> 
> Thank you so much!




It's from 2012. Please post a full picture of the wallet in better lighting for a color iD.


----------



## LVSouthernGirl

So, I took my Grandma to a Thift store a few weeks ago and decided to look at the handbags as I waited.   I came across several designer bags like Coach, Les Pliages Longchamp, and last this Balenciaga bag.  However, I 'm having a hard time knowing for sure if it's real or not.  The leather is very soft and beautiful although it's an older bag.  After researching Balenciaga bags all authentication items match with the exception of how the numbers are listed on the tags. Please help me identify this beautiful bag.  Thanks


----------



## saira1214

LVSouthernGirl said:


> So, I took my Grandma to a Thift store a few weeks ago and decided to look at the handbags as I waited.   I came across several designer bags like Coach, Les Pliages Longchamp, and last this Balenciaga bag.  However, I 'm having a hard time knowing for sure if it's real or not.  The leather is very soft and beautiful although it's an older bag.  After researching Balenciaga bags all authentication items match with the exception of how the numbers are listed on the tags. Please help me identify this beautiful bag.  Thanks



There are a few red flags with this bag. Please post in the authenticate this bal thread to ensure authenticity. Thank you.


----------



## sanduper

Hi all! Does anyone know the color of this bag? Seller says she purchased in 2014 and that it is a beige with gray undertones. I'm thinking it might be dune, but I just can't tell. Thoughts?

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...a-giant-12-gold-city-balenciaga-1881480.shtml


----------



## saira1214

sanduper said:


> Hi all! Does anyone know the color of this bag? Seller says she purchased in 2014 and that it is a beige with gray undertones. I'm thinking it might be dune, but I just can't tell. Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...a-giant-12-gold-city-balenciaga-1881480.shtml



Yes, this is 2013 Dune.


----------



## klizhurley

So I recently got my hands on this bag and was planning to resell, but the longer I hold onto it the more I'm thinking I may prefer restoring it and giving it some TLC (via a professional, definitely wouldn't DIY this one) I'm not sure exactly which year this is even from as I'm pretty new to the Balenciaga world! Any info on what bag this even is would be super helpful! Thanks!!


----------



## Miaellabh

Here is the bag. Do you know the color name and year? 

Mia


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi everyone.  I saw a purple bal First which is listed under Sapphire.  I understand that 08 has 2 types of leather. So can anyone here let me know whether this leather is Chèvre or Agneau?  Thanks


----------



## casseyelsie

I need another help with this Bal that I have no plan to buy but would love to learn more about bal bags.  

I have been searching for Bal Holiday Hamilton but in darker color, then I saw 1 listed in eBay.  It says 2012.  I read somewhere that not all chèvre leather Hamilton are Holiday Hamilton, is that right?  Please educate me.  Below is the eBay listing under Hamilton...is this from Holiday Hamilton series?  Thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...milton-2012-/321869349110?hash=item4af0e880f6


----------



## Catcook

I'm so grateful to the wonderful ladies who help id and authenticate bags, your help is so valuable to Balenciaga fans.  Can you help with this GSH blue bag? Without the metal plate I'm lost on color/year.  Thanks! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENC...ALY-E06711A-/231674012178?hash=item35f0d8e212


----------



## saira1214

Miaellabh said:


> View attachment 3143397
> View attachment 3143398
> 
> 
> Here is the bag. Do you know the color name and year?
> 
> Mia



This looks like 2011 Coquelicot to me, but the second picture makes it looks very orange. Can you please post a photo of the back of the inside tag? Do you happen to have any other cards that come with it? Thanks.


----------



## saira1214

casseyelsie said:


> Hi everyone.  I saw a purple bal First which is listed under Sapphire.  I understand that 08 has 2 types of leather. So can anyone here let me know whether this leather is Chèvre or Agneau?  Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3144351
> View attachment 3144352
> View attachment 3144353



This is from f/w 2008 and is Sapphire.  Bal changed from Chevre to Agneau in s/s of 2008 and some bags were still made with Agneau. However, by f/w season they were definitely all Agneau.


----------



## saira1214

Catcook said:


> I'm so grateful to the wonderful ladies who help id and authenticate bags, your help is so valuable to Balenciaga fans.  Can you help with this GSH blue bag? Without the metal plate I'm lost on color/year.  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENC...ALY-E06711A-/231674012178?hash=item35f0d8e212



This is 2011 Nuage.


----------



## saira1214

casseyelsie said:


> I need another help with this Bal that I have no plan to buy but would love to learn more about bal bags.
> 
> I have been searching for Bal Holiday Hamilton but in darker color, then I saw 1 listed in eBay.  It says 2012.  I read somewhere that not all chèvre leather Hamilton are Holiday Hamilton, is that right?  Please educate me.  Below is the eBay listing under Hamilton...is this from Holiday Hamilton series?  Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...milton-2012-/321869349110?hash=item4af0e880f6



The Holiday Hamilton series started in 2012 and came with gold hardware.  All hamilton bags are chevre, but a more pebbled chevre and tougher than the chevre used from 2001-2007.  Bal did another Hamilton line that was not holiday and this is where that comes form.


----------



## Catcook

saira1214 said:


> This is 2011 Nuage.




Thank you Saira!


----------



## casseyelsie

saira1214 said:


> This is from f/w 2008 and is Sapphire.  Bal changed from Chevre to Agneau in s/s of 2008 and some bags were still made with Agneau. However, by f/w season they were definitely all Agneau.




Thanks a lot Saira 



saira1214 said:


> The Holiday Hamilton series started in 2012 and came with gold hardware.  All hamilton bags are chevre, but a more pebbled chevre and tougher than the chevre used from 2001-2007.  Bal did another Hamilton line that was not holiday and this is where that comes form.




Oh so the bag in eBay link is from a different Hamilton series (not holiday) but seller listed it under year 2012 which made me think it's from Holiday Hamilton.  

I really want to have Holiday Hamilton but finding it very or super hard to find in market.  But from now on I know I must only make sure they are from year 2012 with gold hardware!  Thanks so much [emoji8]


----------



## darlinga

Purchased two bags from fashionphile. I'd like to confirm the year, colors, and type of leather please! Thank you for your expertise!


----------



## saira1214

darlinga said:


> Purchased two bags from fashionphile. I'd like to confirm the year, colors, and type of leather please! Thank you for your expertise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146111
> View attachment 3146112
> View attachment 3146113
> View attachment 3146114




These are both from 2011 and are agneau. One is the LE Turquoise and the other Papyrus.


----------



## mkashmir

Can you please help me identify the year and color of this bag? Seller does not know exact. 


https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-classic-twiggy-tote-bag-burgundy-5635888/


----------



## darlinga

saira1214 said:


> These are both from 2011 and are agneau. One is the LE Turquoise and the other Papyrus.




Thank you for the prompt reply. I appreciate your knowledge!


----------



## mkashmir

mkashmir said:


> Can you please help me identify the year and color of this bag? Seller does not know exact.
> 
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-classic-twiggy-tote-bag-burgundy-5635888/


Just wondering if anyone can help me with this one! :ty


----------



## saira1214

mkashmir said:


> Just wondering if anyone can help me with this one! :ty



2005 bordeaux twiggy.


----------



## mkashmir

Thank you!




saira1214 said:


> 2005 bordeaux twiggy.


----------



## dolali

Hello experts!
I would appreciate if I can get the name of the color of this Day Men's Bag?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262083741054?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Thank you!!!


----------



## Eper

Can you please help me with the color of this bag?







More pics at http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balenciaga-T...lassic-Original-BALENCIAGA-BAG-/281809582296?


----------



## Livia1

Eper said:


> Can you please help me with the color of this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics at http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balenciaga-T...lassic-Original-BALENCIAGA-BAG-/281809582296?




Looks like '06 Ink.


----------



## christinexo

Please help me ID this color/year. Thanks!!


----------



## saira1214

christinexo said:


> Please help me ID this color/year. Thanks!!
> View attachment 3154452



2012 Rose Thulian


----------



## jennifurchua

Hi  ladies

Appreciate if someone could  please  help  to  identify  this  Balenciaga clutch?  Got it from the premium outlet  store 

Thanks!!


----------



## saira1214

jennifurchua said:


> Hi  ladies
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate if someone could  please  help  to  identify  this  Balenciaga clutch?  Got it from the premium outlet  store
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!




2014 Gris pyrite premier clutch


----------



## jennifurchua

saira1214 said:


> 2014 Gris pyrite premier clutch


It's a Premier? Always thought it had the rounded top


----------



## saira1214

jennifurchua said:


> It's a Premier? Always thought it had the rounded top



You are right. I looked at it very quickly. I don't know what this is called. I'm not as up on the newer styles as some others. I've only seen it referred to as a pouchette, but I don't know if that is the official name.


----------



## jennifurchua

saira1214 said:


> You are right. I looked at it very quickly. I don't know what this is called. I'm not as up on the newer styles as some others. I've only seen it referred to as a pouchette, but I don't know if that is the official name.


Thanks! Hopefully I'll be able to find out the official name for it


----------



## kschock

Can someone help me? What color and year is this twiggy? Thanks.


----------



## Adaniels729

It's a town but I'm not sure of the color. I was thinking rose thulian but I'm not sure ... Both pics are of the same bag in different light.


----------



## atlantis1982

Adaniels729 said:


> It's a town but I'm not sure of the color. I was thinking rose thulian but I'm not sure ... Both pics are of the same bag in different light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158456
> View attachment 3158457



Try here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/identify-this-balenciaga-color-style-year-authenticated-bbags-397784-625.html
I'm sure Saira can help


----------



## s.tighe

Adaniels729 said:


> It's a town but I'm not sure of the color. I was thinking rose thulian but I'm not sure ... Both pics are of the same bag in different light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158456
> View attachment 3158457




Can you show the back side of the tag? If it's rose thulian it will have a K. IF there is no letter on the back and the Made in Italy is ALL CAPS it's probably s/s 2012 coquelicot. It looks more like coquelicot to me from the pics.


----------



## Adaniels729

s.tighe said:


> Can you show the back side of the tag? If it's rose thulian it will have a K. IF there is no letter on the back and the Made in Italy is ALL CAPS it's probably s/s 2012 coquelicot. It looks more like coquelicot to me from the pics.




Thank you! I just bought it so I will send pics of the tag when it comes. Hoping you are right and it's coquelicot!


----------



## Catcook

Hi lovely ladies! There are two black Firsts on eBay I've been studying.  Can you tell me the years?  The hardware looks like very early editions.  

1) http://www.ebay.com/itm/262068004456?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

2) http://www.ebay.com/itm/331682496459?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

#1 doesn't have a pocket on the mirror, so I'm confused...

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## Loulou2015

Hello, In case it is helpful to know #1 was authenticated by peacebabe as looking fine. It is a flat brass first from 2002, a real oldie! post #6796 in Bal authentication forum


----------



## s.tighe

Catcook said:


> Hi lovely ladies! There are two black Firsts on eBay I've been studying.  Can you tell me the years?  The hardware looks like very early editions.
> 
> 1) http://www.ebay.com/itm/262068004456?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 2) http://www.ebay.com/itm/331682496459?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> #1 doesn't have a pocket on the mirror, so I'm confused...
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide!




Have you verified that the second bag is authentic? (I can't officially say it's not because I'm not an authenticator... but I strongly suspect it is not). Maybe submit to authenticate thread first


----------



## peacebabe

Hello,

The initial First's mirror comes with pocket, so nothing is wrong on the #1 mirror. I do remember authenticating that bag before, and i hope is the same one as this time, the back of the tag is not sharp. You may want to get a better photo of it if you are buying. Also ask for zipper head photo that show YKK print.

#2 bag is fake. 



Catcook said:


> Hi lovely ladies! There are two black Firsts on eBay I've been studying.  Can you tell me the years?  The hardware looks like very early editions.
> 
> 1) http://www.ebay.com/itm/262068004456?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 2) http://www.ebay.com/itm/331682496459?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> #1 doesn't have a pocket on the mirror, so I'm confused...
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## saira1214

kschock said:


> Can someone help me? What color and year is this twiggy? Thanks.




The lighting in this picture is tough, but I think it is 07 ocean.


----------



## kschock

saira1214 said:


> The lighting in this picture is tough, but I think it is 07 ocean.



Thank you so much!! I think you are right.


----------



## casseyelsie

Can someone help me to identify year of this bag?  Seller has "NO EYE DEER" [emoji23]





Thanks


----------



## saira1214

casseyelsie said:


> Can someone help me to identify year of this bag?  Seller has "NO EYE DEER" [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3161004
> View attachment 3161005
> 
> 
> Thanks




2004 rose


----------



## Catcook

Loulou2015 said:


> Hello, In case it is helpful to know #1 was authenticated by peacebabe as looking fine. It is a flat brass first from 2002, a real oldie! post #6796 in Bal authentication forum




Thank you Loulou, I've been dreaming of owning an oldie, older than my 2005 Sky Blue. Just having spent a bundle recently on a Work, it would be a real battle w dh. [emoji15]


----------



## Catcook

peacebabe said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> The initial First's mirror comes with pocket, so nothing is wrong on the #1 mirror. I do remember authenticating that bag before, and i hope is the same one as this time, the back of the tag is not sharp. You may want to get a better photo of it if you are buying. Also ask for zipper head photo that show YKK print.
> 
> 
> 
> #2 bag is fake.




Thank you, Peacebabe, I'm honored to hear from a legendary expert like you! With oldies I'm always hoping aberrations may me normal given the bag's age. 

I may see if the seller of bag 1 will come down on price bc I see a rip inside. I'll get better pics for the authentication thread if I move forward.  Thanks everyone for your guidance, it is truly appreciated. [emoji177][emoji257]


----------



## casseyelsie

saira1214 said:


> 2004 rose




Thanks Saira [emoji4]


----------



## peacebabe

You are most welcome!

And i realized my typo..... I meant to say the "Initial First came WITHOUT pocket on the mirror" 



Catcook said:


> Thank you, Peacebabe, I'm honored to hear from a legendary expert like you! With oldies I'm always hoping aberrations may me normal given the bag's age.
> 
> I may see if the seller of bag 1 will come down on price bc I see a rip inside. I'll get better pics for the authentication thread if I move forward.  Thanks everyone for your guidance, it is truly appreciated. [emoji177][emoji257]


----------



## muchstuff

HI, just purchased this off of eBay, Conni feels it's authentic and pre-2012, she suggested I post here to see if you can zero in a bit on the year, TIA!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281825414775?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Simone Cecillia

I really need your help too.. How can I post pics so you guys can tell me if my bg is fake or real?


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> HI, just purchased this off of eBay, Conni feels it's authentic and pre-2012, she suggested I post here to see if you can zero in a bit on the year, TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281825414775?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



It is pre-2011 and looks a lot like Vert Fonce. Based on the tag, is is likely chevre.  However, since this is a men's style, I am not sure if the names correspond for colors. I'm not really familiar with the men's bags.  If it is vert fonce, it would be 2007.


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> It is pre-2011 and looks a lot like Vert Fonce. Based on the tag, is is likely chevre.  However, since this is a men's style, I am not sure if the names correspond for colors. I'm not really familiar with the men's bags.  If it is vert fonce, it would be 2007.



Thanks saira, the seller stated agneau but I'm hoping it's chevre. I'll also do some searching on the men's Day!


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> Thanks saira, the seller stated agneau but I'm hoping it's chevre. I'll also do some searching on the men's Day!



Does the seller have the cards? If so, that would help out a lot.


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> Does the seller have the cards? If so, that would help out a lot.



I know, I was so surprised to win it that I forgot to ask . I'm hoping so, will email and ask!


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> Does the seller have the cards? If so, that would help out a lot.



Darn, no cards...you mentioned that based on the tag it could be chevre...may I ask how you can tell?  The Bal codes are a complete mystery to me...


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> Darn, no cards...you mentioned that based on the tag it could be chevre...may I ask how you can tell?  The Bal codes are a complete mystery to me...



Ahh, that's why I'm wondering how the seller knows, unless she knows when she bought the bag.  The reason I say chevre is because of the way the back of the tag looks.  It is hard to decipher bal codes, except for style and the rest is a mystery to most. I'm just going by experience and what I have seen, so I could be wrong. Plus the color fits as I really do think it is vert fonce. It could also be truffle, but I doubt that. If the bag is brown with some olive/green undertones, it is vert fonce.  If it is just a straight dark brown, it is likely truffle.


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> Ahh, that's why I'm wondering how the seller knows, unless she knows when she bought the bag.  The reason I say chevre is because of the way the back of the tag looks.  It is hard to decipher bal codes, except for style and the rest is a mystery to most. I'm just going by experience and what I have seen, so I could be wrong. Plus the color fits as I really do think it is vert fonce. It could also be truffle, but I doubt that. If the bag is brown with some olive/green undertones, it is vert fonce.  If it is just a straight dark brown, it is likely truffle.



Thanks very much for your expertise! When the bag comes I'll give the colour a good hard look and report back to you if that's ok.


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi does anyone know what color this is?   I'm still so Undecided if I shd settle for this color for my Brogues....


----------



## Adaniels729

It came today!  This is my first Balenciaga.. I say first because there will be more to come  the town is smaller than I thought but I'm keeping it anyway because the color is so so so beautiful. I'm in love!  

I still don't know what color tho. Definitely not rose thulian but the strap is not adjustable so does that mean it's not s/s 2012 coquelicot?


----------



## s.tighe

Adaniels729 said:


> It came today!  This is my first Balenciaga.. I say first because there will be more to come  the town is smaller than I thought but I'm keeping it anyway because the color is so so so beautiful. I'm in love!
> 
> I still don't know what color tho. Definitely not rose thulian but the strap is not adjustable so does that mean it's not s/s 2012 coquelicot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163008
> View attachment 3163009
> View attachment 3163010



It's coquelicot. Either f/w 2011 or s/s 2012. I don't own any towns so I'm not sure about whether the strap will tell the year, but if I had to guess I'd say it's 2011 coquelicot. If you're addicted to the red, that's pretty much indication enough. f/w 2011 coquelicot was a highly intoxicating color!


----------



## Adaniels729

s.tighe said:


> It's coquelicot. Either f/w 2011 or s/s 2012. I don't own any towns so I'm not sure about whether the strap will tell the year, but if I had to guess I'd say it's 2011 coquelicot. If you're addicted to the red, that's pretty much indication enough. f/w 2011 coquelicot was a highly intoxicating color!




Thank you! Yes it is quite intoxicating! Hopefully sassy and peacebabe tell me it's real


----------



## Iamminda

Congrats!  The color is stunning.


----------



## s.tighe

Adaniels729 said:


> Thank you! Yes it is quite intoxicating! Hopefully sassy and peacebabe tell me it's real



It's real  Moreover, it looks unused. Many congrats, and enjoy her!


----------



## Sssy

Adaniels729 said:


> Thank you! Yes it is quite intoxicating! Hopefully *sassy *and peacebabe tell me it's real



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## MAGJES

s.tighe said:


> It's coquelicot. Either f/w 2011 or s/s 2012. I don't own any towns so I'm not sure about whether the strap will tell the year, but if I had to guess I'd say it's 2011 coquelicot. If you're addicted to the red, that's pretty much indication enough. f/w 2011 coquelicot was a highly intoxicating color!





Adaniels729 said:


> Thank you! Yes it is quite intoxicating! Hopefully sassy and peacebabe tell me it's real



Correct!  2011 Towns do not have the adjustable strap so if it's Coquelicot it would have to be 2011 version.


----------



## s.tighe

MAGJES said:


> Correct!  2011 Towns do not have the adjustable strap so if it's Coquelicot it would have to be 2011 version.



Thank you Magjes! Lucky gal! 2011 coquelicot is sooooooooo darn pretty.


----------



## saira1214

casseyelsie said:


> Hi does anyone know what color this is?   I'm still so Undecided if I shd settle for this color for my Brogues....
> 
> View attachment 3162887
> View attachment 3162888
> View attachment 3162889



The pictures don't enlarge that well, but it looks like 09 granny or a dirty 10 Sahara. Do you have better pictures or can you upload them as attachments?


----------



## Jinsmom

Please help me identify this bag.  Thank you so much!  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121792197940?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## saira1214

Jinsmom said:


> Please help me identify this bag.  Thank you so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121792197940?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



2013 Blue Mineral Velo


----------



## Jinsmom

saira1214 said:


> 2013 Blue Mineral Velo


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Hi, can anyone help with a year and colour for this suede City? TIA!

http://www.modaselle.com/balenciaga-red-suede-classic-city-bag/


----------



## peacebabe

Saira,

Perhaps you can take a closer look again. Though i don;t really know what style is it, but it cant be Velo as the model number is not Velo & i have never seen a Velo with feet 

Im curious to know too :-P




saira1214 said:


> 2013 Blue Mineral Velo


----------



## saira1214

Jinsmom said:


> Thank you so much!







peacebabe said:


> Saira,
> 
> Perhaps you can take a closer look again. Though i don;t really know what style is it, but it cant be Velo as the model number is not Velo & i have never seen a Velo with feet
> 
> Im curious to know too :-P




You're right, PB. I was distracted when I answered and wasn't paying attention. I think this is the Kraft. I'll need to double check because I don't think it had feet either.


----------



## peacebabe

Thank u for checking it so quickly! 





saira1214 said:


> You're right, PB. I was distracted when I answered and wasn't paying attention. I think this is the Kraft. I'll need to double check because I don't think it had feet either.


----------



## Jinsmom

peacebabe said:


> Thank u for checking it so quickly!


Thank you ladies so much!  You ladies are awesome!!!


----------



## casseyelsie

saira1214 said:


> The pictures don't enlarge that well, but it looks like 09 granny or a dirty 10 Sahara. Do you have better pictures or can you upload them as attachments?




Nevermind Saira, I mustn't settle for less than what I really really want so I will pass... But thanks so much for your time. 

[emoji37] *repeatedly convincing myself that I'm not that desperate*


----------



## saira1214

casseyelsie said:


> Nevermind Saira, I mustn't settle for less than what I really really want so I will pass... But thanks so much for your time.
> 
> [emoji37] *repeatedly convincing myself that I'm not that desperate*



No problem. Good luck with your search!


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> Hi, can anyone help with a year and colour for this suede City? TIA!
> 
> http://www.modaselle.com/balenciaga-red-suede-classic-city-bag/



Bump, can anyone help?


----------



## lillemor22

Hi! Does anyone know what green this might be? Thanks som much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...715726?hash=item4af2b7dc8e:g:HtoAAOSw~bFWKBTC


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> Bump, can anyone help?




I think it is from 2012. I don't know the official name though.


----------



## saira1214

lillemor22 said:


> Hi! Does anyone know what green this might be? Thanks som much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...715726?hash=item4af2b7dc8e:g:HtoAAOSw~bFWKBTC




I think this is vert menth from 2011.


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> I think it is from 2012. I don't know the official name though.



Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> Ahh, that's why I'm wondering how the seller knows, unless she knows when she bought the bag.  The reason I say chevre is because of the way the back of the tag looks.  It is hard to decipher bal codes, except for style and the rest is a mystery to most. I'm just going by experience and what I have seen, so I could be wrong. Plus the color fits as I really do think it is vert fonce. It could also be truffle, but I doubt that. If the bag is brown with some olive/green undertones, it is vert fonce.  If it is just a straight dark brown, it is likely truffle.



So, I now have the bag, no olive undertones that I can see but it seems darker than truffle from the swatches I've found online. I was wondering if it could be a 2009 noix? I haven't handled that many bals, particularly chevre, but the leather on this one is softer and more puddly than my 2009  agneau anthracite Day, but maybe it's just a nicer agneau? From what I can find it's the men messenger day, with studs on the bottom front corners rather than buckles, and the only ones I can find with studs all seem to be 2009's. Does anyone have any idea what years the studs were on the bottom corners for this bag? It also has a single buckle strap. I've included a couple of pics (one with my standard poodle's nose in the background) and one showing kind of how it puddles. I'm going to condition it, shorten the strap and keep it as my basher bal.


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> So, I now have the bag, no olive undertones that I can see but it seems darker than truffle from the swatches I've found online. I was wondering if it could be a 2009 noix? I haven't handled that many bals, particularly chevre, but the leather on this one is softer and more puddly than my 2009  agneau anthracite Day, but maybe it's just a nicer agneau? From what I can find it's the men messenger day, with studs on the bottom front corners rather than buckles, and the only ones I can find with studs all seem to be 2009's. Does anyone have any idea what years the studs were on the bottom corners for this bag? It also has a single buckle strap. I've included a couple of pics (one with my standard poodle's nose in the background) and one showing kind of how it puddles. I'm going to condition it, shorten the strap and keep it as my basher bal.




It looks too dark to be Noix. I still think it is chèvre. It could be 2007 cafe. I don't know much about the men's styles so I'm not sure when the studs on the bottom came about. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> It looks too dark to be Noix. I still think it is chèvre. It could be 2007 cafe. I don't know much about the men's styles so I'm not sure when the studs on the bottom came about. Sorry I can't be of more help.



I'm thinking it's chevre as well but as I said, I haven't had much experience. The colour cafe make sense, though the bag is faded in spots, where it's dark it's a rich dark brown. I really appreciate the help, and even though it's not in the best of shape I think I can bring it around, and more importantly, not worry about using it! Many thanks saira!


----------



## amstevens714

Hello!

I would love to ask for your opinion on this bag is possible.

Thank you!






Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

amstevens714 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would love to ask for your opinion on this bag is possible.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3165623
> 
> View attachment 3165624
> 
> 
> Thank you!




The lighting is dark. The bag is red, right? If so, I think it is 2011 Coquelicot. I'm seeing orange too.


----------



## amstevens714

saira1214 said:


> The lighting is dark. The bag is red, right? If so, I think it is 2011 Coquelicot. I'm seeing orange too.




Hi Saira!

Thank you so much for responding. It's red 

I don't have the bag in my possession yet, but they definitely said its red. I'm in love[emoji7]

The Balenciaga colors are amazing!

Maybe this is better lighting?


----------



## saira1214

amstevens714 said:


> Hi Saira!
> 
> Thank you so much for responding. It's red
> 
> I don't have the bag in my possession yet, but they definitely said its red. I'm in love[emoji7]
> 
> The Balenciaga colors are amazing!
> 
> Maybe this is better lighting?
> 
> View attachment 3165644




Yes, it's better. It's 2011 coq. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## amstevens714

saira1214 said:


> Yes, it's better. It's 2011 coq. Enjoy your new bag!




Thank you SO much Saira! You're a gem! [emoji2]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Balenciaga expert please help me identify the name of this B bag please TIA


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, just to share a little bit as im crazy about Men's Day.

Do you guys think it can be 09 Charbon? 

Based on the strap & buckle, i think it's not the early Men's Day. And i have seen the model number "223409" with a 2010 year tag. 

So i believe this model, 223409, is a newer version of 141175. 

I may be wrong though . Do appreciate anyone found new info to input 



saira1214 said:


> It looks too dark to be Noix. I still think it is chèvre. It could be 2007 cafe. I don't know much about the men's styles so I'm not sure when the studs on the bottom came about. Sorry I can't be of more help.





muchstuff said:


> I'm thinking it's chevre as well but as I said, I haven't had much experience. The colour cafe make sense, though the bag is faded in spots, where it's dark it's a rich dark brown. I really appreciate the help, and even though it's not in the best of shape I think I can bring it around, and more importantly, not worry about using it! Many thanks saira!


----------



## peacebabe

Firstly, CONGRAT!!! This bag's leather looks gorgeous! And i'm a "fool" for Men's Day now  . They are my favorite now! 

I have done a thread on how i shorten a Men's Day strap. You may want to read it from the link provided below 

I left a separate comment on what i feel about your bag. 

I have also shorten me Men's Day strap as they are super long. Im sure you will love yours & it will definitely serves you VERY WELL 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/a-woman-in-love-with-her-mens-day-916636.html



muchstuff said:


> So, I now have the bag, no olive undertones that I can see but it seems darker than truffle from the swatches I've found online. I was wondering if it could be a 2009 noix? I haven't handled that many bals, particularly chevre, but the leather on this one is softer and more puddly than my 2009  agneau anthracite Day, but maybe it's just a nicer agneau? From what I can find it's the men messenger day, with studs on the bottom front corners rather than buckles, and the only ones I can find with studs all seem to be 2009's. Does anyone have any idea what years the studs were on the bottom corners for this bag? It also has a single buckle strap. I've included a couple of pics (one with my standard poodle's nose in the background) and one showing kind of how it puddles. I'm going to condition it, shorten the strap and keep it as my basher bal.


----------



## AliciaBB

Hi can anyone authenticate this mini city for me please? Thanks!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, this is the wrong thread to post. The authenticate thread is here http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...aga-please-read-the-rules-and-883898-537.html

Anyway, the bag is fake




AliciaBB said:


> Hi can anyone authenticate this mini city for me please? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165841
> View attachment 3165842
> View attachment 3165843
> View attachment 3165844
> View attachment 3165845
> View attachment 3165846
> View attachment 3165847


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Hello, just to share a little bit as im crazy about Men's Day.
> 
> Do you guys think it can be 09 Charbon?
> 
> Based on the strap & buckle, i think it's not the early Men's Day. And i have seen the model number "223409" with a 2010 year tag.
> 
> So i believe this model, 223409, is a newer version of 141175.
> 
> I may be wrong though . Do appreciate anyone found new info to input



I wondered about that too but Addy has a pic posted on the bal messenger etc. thread and her 2009 charbon doesn't have the studs on the front. Plus the leather on mine feels like it could be chevre. Must admit I'm finding it confusing, I have seen the buckle like mine on an older bag, I'll have to try to find that again! And yes, I've seen you're posts re: strap shortening, that's why I became interested in the men's bags


----------



## peacebabe

Well, it's really tough identifying a Bal bag when it doesn't comes with the silver metal tag or year tag 

Im glad my thread has inspired you to like the Men's Day. It's really a great bag!

Hope you can find the "identity" of yours soon, and looking forward to see the alteration of your strap  



muchstuff said:


> I wondered about that too but Addy has a pic posted on the bal messenger etc. thread and her 2009 charbon doesn't have the studs on the front. Plus the leather on mine feels like it could be chevre. Must admit I'm finding it confusing, I have seen the buckle like mine on an older bag, I'll have to try to find that again! And yes, I've seen you're posts re: strap shortening, that's why I became interested in the men's bags


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Well, it's really tough identifying a Bal bag when it doesn't comes with the silver metal tag or year tag
> 
> Im glad my thread has inspired you to like the Men's Day. It's really a great bag!
> 
> Hope you can find the "identity" of yours soon, and looking forward to see the alteration of your strap



Thanks will post a pic when it's done!


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> It looks too dark to be Noix. I still think it is chèvre. It could be 2007 cafe. I don't know much about the men's styles so I'm not sure when the studs on the bottom came about. Sorry I can't be of more help.



Just a small update saira. I asked the seller and she said she was in the Bal store in San Francisco and the SA told her it was an agneau men's day bag. Don't know if this helps or not! Addy has a pic posted of a 2007 charbon on the messenger/hobo/etc. thread, no studs on the bottom front but it sure hangs the same as my bag, nice and smooshy  I'll let you know if I ever solve the riddle! Thanks again for your help!


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> Just a small update saira. I asked the seller and she said she was in the Bal store in San Francisco and the SA told her it was an agneau men's day bag. Don't know if this helps or not! Addy has a pic posted of a 2007 charbon on the messenger/hobo/etc. thread, no studs on the bottom front but it sure hangs the same as my bag, nice and smooshy  I'll let you know if I ever solve the riddle! Thanks again for your help!




There was also a 2009 charbon which is agneau. Since there are no cards, it's hard to tell the leather without feeling it. I don't really trust Bal SAs since their knowledge is more limited than a lot of ladies here, but I can only work on the info given to me. The tag indicates that it is pre 2011. So it could be 2008 Charbon.


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> There was also a 2009 charbon which is agneau. Since there are no cards, it's hard to tell the leather without feeling it. I don't really trust Bal SAs since their knowledge is more limited than a lot of ladies here, but I can only work on the info given to me. The tag indicates that it is pre 2011. So it could be 2008 Charbon.



Thanks again for your time!


----------



## jasminewang

Hi ladies, could you help me identify this city? The color seems camel but cannot from year 2004?! ( as the metal tag indicates?)
Thanks!
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-handbag-city-balenciaga-1949629.shtml
/jas


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, just wanna say that tis bag is fake. Please avoid



jasminewang said:


> Hi ladies, could you help me identify this city? The color seems camel but cannot from year 2004?! ( as the metal tag indicates?)
> Thanks!
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-handbag-city-balenciaga-1949629.shtml
> /jas


----------



## jasminewang

Hi peacebabe, 
Thanks for your reply, that explains why I can't find this color! Cannot imagine someone try fakes there, will hopefully be spotted by the staff from vestiaire before it reaches the buyer. 




peacebabe said:


> Hello, just wanna say that tis bag is fake. Please avoid


----------



## peacebabe

Well, VC has many fake Balenciaga listed.

And i must say that their so call "expert team" knows nothing about Balenciaga compare to the ladies here 



jasminewang said:


> Hi peacebabe,
> Thanks for your reply, that explains why I can't find this color! Cannot imagine someone try fakes there, will hopefully be spotted by the staff from vestiaire before it reaches the buyer.


----------



## PurseAddict17

Hey everyone! I recently purchased a mini metallic edge Balenciaga in rouge brique from reebonz because I could not pass up the color and have not seen it in stores (assumed it is old season). I had it authenticates by *****************.com as well as by the "authenticate this Balenciaga" forum! However, I still doubt its authenticity only because I cannot find this exact model with silver hardware in the history of Balenciaga. Please let me know if this style exists and has ever been made by Balenciaga! Thank you! Here is a link to a Google drive with photos of the bag, as I cannot post many photos from my phone! https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By1y4I4YHqF6R2hhS2wzNTF0R1E


----------



## ceelasoul

I'm new to Balenciaga and have started my research on the different leathers, hardware, etc. I saw this pic on IG and was wondering what leather and hardware is on the bag.


----------



## PurseAddict17

Hi Ceelasoul! That is one of balenciaga's newer metallic edge city bags. It is black with silver hardware. I'm not an expert on the leather but I know it's glazed grained goatskin (according to retailers). Barneys and neiman Marcus sell it! This bag was actually my first balenciaga purchase and it's amazing! Dressy and casual. Edgy but chic! And very sleek compared to past leathers/ styles!


----------



## Vetdk

Hi Purseforum 
I've purchased this first on ebay and want to know if this strap is normal looking? I'm thinking if the endings on the shoulderstrap is normal for this year or if it's  been shortened? And can you tell me the year of the bag?


----------



## saira1214

Vetdk said:


> Hi Purseforum
> 
> I've purchased this first on ebay and want to know if this strap is normal looking? I'm thinking if the endings on the shoulderstrap is normal for this year or if it's  been shortened? And can you tell me the year of the bag?




02 flat brass first in caramel. Can you post a photo of the inside front tag? In terms of the strap, it should be slightly longer than a regular first bag. It doesn't look like the strap had been shortened, but what is the length?


----------



## Vetdk

saira1214 said:


> 02 flat brass first in caramel. Can you post a photo of the inside front tag? In terms of the strap, it should be slightly longer than a regular first bag. It doesn't look like the strap had been shortened, but what is the length?



The length is 63 centimeter including the hardware.


----------



## ceelasoul

PurseAddict17 said:


> Hi Ceelasoul! That is one of balenciaga's newer metallic edge city bags. It is black with silver hardware. I'm not an expert on the leather but I know it's glazed grained goatskin (according to retailers). Barneys and neiman Marcus sell it! This bag was actually my first balenciaga purchase and it's amazing! Dressy and casual. Edgy but chic! And very sleek compared to past leathers/ styles!




Thank you! That was very helpful [emoji4]


----------



## PikaboICU

Hello ladies..

I bought this gorgeous wallet from Ann's, it's on the way.. I can usually look up bags with the great reference threads here but wallets- not so much.. 
It claims to be 2007 Chevre in Raisin but...

If it's 2007 wouldn't it be violet? I didn't see Raisin but perhaps I missed it. 
Could you please identify the color & leather type? So that I know for certain. 

Thank you very much. 


http://http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/balenciaga/products/balenciaga-2007-raisin-classic-money-wallet


----------



## saira1214

PikaboICU said:


> Hello ladies..
> 
> I bought this gorgeous wallet from Ann's, it's on the way.. I can usually look up bags with the great reference threads here but wallets- not so much..
> It claims to be 2007 Chevre in Raisin but...
> 
> If it's 2007 wouldn't it be violet? I didn't see Raisin but perhaps I missed it.
> Could you please identify the color & leather type? So that I know for certain.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> http://http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/balenciaga/products/balenciaga-2007-raisin-classic-money-wallet




It is 2007 violet. Raisin is from 2009 and has more red undertones.


----------



## PikaboICU

saira1214 said:


> It is 2007 violet. Raisin is from 2009 and has more red undertones.




Thanks bunches!

I was hoping it was the violet- I have a bag in raisin and while I like it, I like the blueish spectrum of purple much better.

Now I'm very excited to get it. Thanks.


----------



## soph1372

Hi ladies i have been looking at this bag trying to find out which collection and when and its authenticity, but i really can't find it anywhere, the seller told me it was a japan edition. Thank you!


----------



## Purseaddict78

gorgeous!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## saira1214

PikaboICU said:


> Thanks bunches!
> 
> I was hoping it was the violet- I have a bag in raisin and while I like it, I like the blueish spectrum of purple much better.
> 
> Now I'm very excited to get it. Thanks.




Violet still has some reddish undertones, but not as much as raisin. The more blueish purple would be sapphire. Congrats,
Violet is gorgeous.


----------



## saira1214

soph1372 said:


> Hi ladies i have been looking at this bag trying to find out which collection and when and its authenticity, but i really can't find it anywhere, the seller told me it was a japan edition. Thank you!




It's from the dot range. I think it was from 12 or 13.


----------



## xxzjlv

Hi ladies, could you help me identify this city bag? The leather looks good. But I'm not sure if its real.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-2012-2013-Bag-/262132745604? 
Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

xxzjlv said:


> Hi ladies, could you help me identify this city bag? The leather looks good. But I'm not sure if its real.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-2012-2013-Bag-/262132745604?
> 
> Thanks!




I this is 2012 Coquelicot. For authenticity, please post in the authenticate this Balenciaga thread. Thanks.


----------



## xxzjlv

saira1214 said:


> I this is 2012 Coquelicot. For authenticity, please post in the authenticate this Balenciaga thread. Thanks.


Thanks a lot


----------



## Loulou2015

Dear Saira,

Your expertise and assistance would be greatly appreciated in identifying the year/color of this Day bag. The seller says that it was purchased before 2008 and the color was similar to "duke blue" (varies from a dark prussian blue to a brighter royal blue). She just had it refurbished and did not have it dyed, but states and the pics show that there is blue color transfer on the hardware (indicating some dye/polish was used), so I don't know if it is the original color or not. She states and the pics indicate that the interior pocket leather is original and similar to the outside color and that the color was not changed. I am interested in purchasing this bag but don't want a dyed bag. Oh the seller just said it was blue roi color...now maybe purchased in 2009...shes not sure now, so that's why I'm asking you!   (Conni kindly said no red flags but needs another rivet pic)
maybe a 2010 bleu roi?

4 links to the same bag selling on Poshmark. Thanks very much in advance!

https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Giant-Classic-Day-Hobo-Dark-navy-563ab9f9bcd4a726e0000b0e
https://poshmark.com/listing/Additional-images-of-Balenciaga-bag-5643a462b5643e6fe203873d
https://poshmark.com/listing/Even-more-pictures-5643a59b713fde1d79002a97
https://poshmark.com/listing/More-additional-picture-5643a4dc4225bea4ed002a78


----------



## saira1214

Loulou2015 said:


> Dear Saira,
> 
> Your expertise and assistance would be greatly appreciated in identifying the year/color of this Day bag. The seller says that it was purchased before 2008 and the color was similar to "duke blue" (varies from a dark prussian blue to a brighter royal blue). She just had it refurbished and did not have it dyed, but states and the pics show that there is blue color transfer on the hardware (indicating some dye/polish was used), so I don't know if it is the original color or not. I am interested in purchasing this bag but don't want a dyed bag. Oh the seller just said it was blue roi color...now maybe purchased in 2009...shes not sure now, so that's why I'm asking you!   (Conni kindly said no red flags but needs another rivet pic)
> 
> 4 links to the same bag selling on Poshmark. Thanks very much in advance!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Giant-Classic-Day-Hobo-Dark-navy-563ab9f9bcd4a726e0000b0e
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Additional-images-of-Balenciaga-bag-5643a462b5643e6fe203873d
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Even-more-pictures-5643a59b713fde1d79002a97
> https://poshmark.com/listing/More-additional-picture-5643a4dc4225bea4ed002a78




Hey there, this looks like 2010 blue roi to me. I don't think it was dyed. Maybe there was some color transfer from whatever was done? To be sure that it wasn't dyed, are there purple undertones to it or a bright navy?


----------



## Loulou2015

saira1214 said:


> Hey there, this looks like 2008 marine to me. I don't think it was dyed. Maybe there was some color transfer from whatever was done? To be sure, is there a pocket on the back of the mirror?



Thanks so much Saira!! The seller said she didn't have the mirror, I am asking her if she recalls about the pocket or if she can find it--will let you know then. Thanks again!!


----------



## saira1214

Loulou2015 said:


> Thanks so much Saira!! The seller said she didn't have the mirror, I am asking her if she recalls about the pocket or if she can find it--will let you know then. Thanks again!!




Check my post above. It is blue roi from 2010. That wouldn't have a pocket either.


----------



## Loulou2015

saira1214 said:


> Check my post above. It is blue roi from 2010. That wouldn't have a pocket either.



Hi Saira, The seller said she didn't have the mirror and can't remember what it was unfortunately. Thanks so much--it sounds like you think it is more likely 2008 Marine though, right?


----------



## saira1214

Loulou2015 said:


> Hi Saira, The seller said she didn't have the mirror and can't remember what it was unfortunately. Thanks so much--it sounds like you think it is more likely 2008 Marine though, right?




I definitely think it is 2010 blue roi, not 2008 marine. Either way, the mirror would not have a pocket. Hope that helps.


----------



## Loulou2015

saira1214 said:


> I definitely think it is 2010 blue roi, not 2008 marine. Either way, the mirror would not have a pocket. Hope that helps.


Thank you Saira!!! all the best! sounds good, reassuring, very grateful for your help!


----------



## belek7

Hi does anyone know what green this is ?http://cdn.modacruz.com/item/943c5666-4129-4449-9f43-4755e722be55.JPG


----------



## saira1214

belek7 said:


> Hi does anyone know what green this is ?http://cdn.modacruz.com/item/943c5666-4129-4449-9f43-4755e722be55.JPG




07 pine


----------



## belek7

saira1214 said:


> 07 pine



thanks but I think that giant 12 hardware wasn't used untill recent years. Could it be verte pinata?


----------



## saira1214

belek7 said:


> thanks but I think that giant 12 hardware wasn't used untill recent years. Could it be verte pinata?




What is verte piñata? Giant hardware (g21), which is the bag posted, ran from 2007-2011. G12 (the smaller hardware) started in 2012 to present.


----------



## belek7

saira1214 said:


> What is verte piñata? Giant hardware (g21), which is the bag posted, ran from 2007-2011. G12 (the smaller hardware) started in 2012 to present.



I meant vert pinede from 2015 colors. it is a dark pine green


----------



## saira1214

belek7 said:


> I meant vert pinede from 2015 colors. it is a dark pine green




The bag you posted is from 07 with G21 hardware and it is called Pine.


----------



## nillacobain

Hi Bal ladies, I just purchased this Giant Chic box... do you have any idea about leather / year? It's missing the mirror, so I would like to find a spare mirror (is it that even possibile??) for it! Thank you very much!


----------



## belek7

saira1214 said:


> The bag you posted is from 07 with G21 hardware and it is called Pine.


Thank you so much I was confused Iam new to balenciaga bags you are right it is 07 pine .Is this giant hardware silver or not?and do you know it is chevre or not?Thank you for your help


----------



## saira1214

nillacobain said:


> Hi Bal ladies, I just purchased this Giant Chic box... do you have any idea about leather / year? It's missing the mirror, so I would like to find a spare mirror (is it that even possibile??) for it! Thank you very much!




This is from 2010. The leather would be Agneau. It may be hard to find a mirror that goes with the bag. I'm not even sure if it comes with one. Maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## saira1214

belek7 said:


> Thank you so much I was confused Iam new to balenciaga bags you are right it is 07 pine .Is this giant hardware silver or not?and do you know it is chevre or not?Thank you for your help




You're welcome. This is giant silver hardware and the leather is chèvre.  Welcome to Balenciaga.


----------



## nillacobain

saira1214 said:


> This is from 2010. The leather would be Agneau. It may be hard to find a mirror that goes with the bag. I'm not even sure if it comes with one. Maybe someone else can chime in?



Hi Saira. I assumed it had a mirror because all the Giant Chic Box bags I've seen on ebay had one. Maybe they're more recent? No tassels though (they dont come with giant hardware I read). 

Do you think I can find a black mirror from another Bal style? Sorry for the dumb question, I'm very new to Bal bags.

Thank you again!


----------



## Laura7777

Hallo Ladies, Could someone help to identify this model? (it has the long strap). Thanks in avance.


----------



## saira1214

Laura7777 said:


> Hallo Ladies, Could someone help to identify this model? (it has the long strap). Thanks in avance.




Maxi twiggy


----------



## PikaboICU

Hi Saira,
I'm planning to purchase this bag but before I hit the "pay" button, since I haven't seen it in person, can you please tell me if the purple is more to the reddish hue or the blue side of purple?
Please... I would very much appreciate your assistance. I love the bag but for the cost, I want a purple shade that is similar to grape juice, like the 07 Sapphire or 08 Violet, I would rather not buy it if it favors the raisin color.

Thank YOU very much!


----------



## saira1214

PikaboICU said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> I'm planning to purchase this bag but before I hit the "pay" button, since I haven't seen it in person, can you please tell me if the purple is more to the reddish hue or the blue side of purple?
> 
> Please... I would very much appreciate your assistance. I love the bag but for the cost, I want a purple shade that is similar to grape juice, like the 07 Sapphire or 08 Violet, I would rather not buy it if it favors the raisin color.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank YOU very much!




Hi, this is 2013 Ultra violet. I have never seen it in person so I can't be sure. I know it will definitely be a much brighter purple thank raisin, sapphire and violet. I don't think it will be the dark grape juice you are looking for.  Check with forum for people who have posted their uv bags. I think there are a few in the celebrity forum as well.


----------



## PikaboICU

saira1214 said:


> Hi, this is 2013 Ultra violet. I have never seen it in person so I can't be sure. I know it will definitely be a much brighter purple thank raisin, sapphire and violet. I don't think it will be the dark grape juice you are looking for.  Check with forum for people who have posted their uv bags. I think there are a few in the celebrity forum as well.




Thank you very much!
And let me say that was lightning fast! :doggie:

Yes, I believe Ultra Violet will be a little too bright for an entire bag, for me.
I have a wallet in UV and it's nice but only in small doses. 

Thanks again for your very quick reply & sage wisdom!


----------



## saira1214

PikaboICU said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> And let me say that was lightning fast! :doggie:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe Ultra Violet will be a little too bright for an entire bag, for me.
> 
> I have a wallet in UV and it's nice but only in small doses.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your very quick reply & sage wisdom!




Anytime! I think you would really like dark violet. That seems to be what you are looking for.


----------



## PikaboICU

saira1214 said:


> Anytime! I think you would really like dark violet. That seems to be what you are looking for.



What year was the Dark Violet if I may ask? Did you mean the 07 Violet? 
And did they do a Velo or Crossbody in that?

I have a city in Sapphire and it's lovely but I have my heart set on a Velo or something with a long strap.

Thank you again..


----------



## saira1214

PikaboICU said:


> What year was the Dark Violet if I may ask? Did you mean the 07 Violet?
> 
> And did they do a Velo or Crossbody in that?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a city in Sapphire and it's lovely but I have my heart set on a Velo or something with a long strap.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again..




I think dark violet may have been a limited edition. It came out in 2012 I believe and had gold g21 hardware. I seem to recall silver as well. I think it came in the below as well. Let me do some digging!


----------



## PikaboICU

saira1214 said:


> I think dark violet may have been a limited edition. It came out in 2012 I believe and had gold g21 hardware. I seem to recall silver as well. I think it came in the below as well. Let me do some digging!



Thank you very much,.
I appreciate your time & assistance. 

ETA  I found one!!  But alas it's sold.. At least I know they do exist.. The 2012 Dark Violet Velo.. Now I must begin a quest. LOL

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWT-Balenciaga-2012-Dark-Violet-GGH-12-Velo/198442875


----------



## saira1214

PikaboICU said:


> Thank you very much,.
> I appreciate your time & assistance.
> 
> ETA  I found one!!  But alas it's sold.. At least I know they do exist.. The 2012 Dark Violet Velo.. Now I must begin a quest. LOL
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWT-Balenciaga-2012-Dark-Violet-GGH-12-Velo/198442875



Oh good, glad you found one. Meant to say that it comes with g12 hardware, not g21.  Good luck with your search!


----------



## PikaboICU

saira1214 said:


> Oh good, glad you found one. Meant to say that it comes with g12 hardware, not g21.  Good luck with your search!



I promise this will be the last time I bother you today. 

I found this one and the tag says 2012, it is a Velo and she lists as Dark Violet..

Is that correct? It looks more raisin to me but if it is the D V then I think I found one! 
Thank you again for all the time you've spent helping me. 

http://shop-hers.com/products/157235-dollychic-balenciaga-shoulder-bag


----------



## saira1214

PikaboICU said:


> I promise this will be the last time I bother you today.
> 
> 
> 
> I found this one and the tag says 2012, it is a Velo and she lists as Dark Violet..
> 
> 
> 
> Is that correct? It looks more raisin to me but if it is the D V then I think I found one!
> 
> Thank you again for all the time you've spent helping me.
> 
> 
> 
> http://shop-hers.com/products/157235-dollychic-balenciaga-shoulder-bag




No worries. I'm glad to help. Raisin is from 2009 and the velo wasn't introduced until 2010. This is most likely DV, but I'd like to see the back of the tag to be sure. I think there was a LE DV with the gold hardware, but then I think it was also produced with silver and rh the same time. Hope that helps.


----------



## PikaboICU

saira1214 said:


> No worries. I'm glad to help. Raisin is from 2009 and the velo wasn't introduced until 2010. This is most likely DV, but I'd like to see the back of the tag to be sure. I think there was a LE DV with the gold hardware, but then I think it was also produced with silver and rh the same time. Hope that helps.



Thanks a million Saira! 
You are an invaluable asset to this forum! I truly mean that!
You saved me from a terrible mistake. If I had bought the first Velo from this morning (The Ultra Violet) I would have been very upset! It looks so much different on the computer- The colors just don't translate accurately on the monitor.

I've sent the seller a message about this last bag and asked her to confirm it is indeed the DV from 2012.
Thank you so much for all of your time & effort. 
I hope you enjoy the remainder of your day.


----------



## saira1214

PikaboICU said:


> Thanks a million Saira!
> 
> You are an invaluable asset to this forum! I truly mean that!
> 
> You saved me from a terrible mistake. If I had bought the first Velo from this morning (The Ultra Violet) I would have been very upset! It looks so much different on the computer- The colors just don't translate accurately on the monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> I've sent the seller a message about this last bag and asked her to confirm it is indeed the DV from 2012.
> 
> Thank you so much for all of your time & effort.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the remainder of your day.




You're welcome. [emoji4] the only thing that bothers me is the strap should be adjustable if it is DV. The strap became adjustable in 2012. I think it happened with s/s, but can't remember. This one doesn't have the adjustable strap for whatever reason. It can't be any other color though. Make sure that you get the bag authenticated.


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> I promise this will be the last time I bother you today.
> 
> I found this one and the tag says 2012, it is a Velo and she lists as Dark Violet..
> 
> Is that correct? It looks more raisin to me but if it is the D V then I think I found one!
> Thank you again for all the time you've spent helping me.
> 
> http://shop-hers.com/products/157235-dollychic-balenciaga-shoulder-bag



Keep in mind she's shortened the strap...I've messaged her before and she said that she had 10" removed and the strap length is now 31".  You may want to confirm that


----------



## PikaboICU

saira1214 said:


> You're welcome. [emoji4] the only thing that bothers me is the strap should be adjustable if it is DV. The strap became adjustable in 2012. I think it happened with s/s, but can't remember. This one doesn't have the adjustable strap for whatever reason. It can't be any other color though. Make sure that you get the bag authenticated.



Will do Saira! I can't thank you enough! 




muchstuff said:


> Keep in mind she's shortened the strap...I've messaged her before and she said that she had 10" removed and the strap length is now 31".  You may want to confirm that




Thank you Muchstuff.
I think it will be ok even with the shorter strap.
I don't plan to wear it cross-body but to use it as a shoulder strap so it might work to my advantage. 
I think I will measure a strap I have now & that should tell me for sure. 

Did she confirm to you it was indeed 2012 Dark Violet?
She doesn't have a photo of the tag (front or back) so it's tough to be certain. I sent her a message,  I'm waiting for her to reply..
The paper tag does confirm 2012 but I just want to be sure. 

Thanks again..


----------



## muchstuff

I know the bags in this thread are supposed to be authenticated but I do know the seller, she has a store that I've purchased from several times...so I hope this is OK. I'm wondering two things, the name of this colour (is there a colour chart anywhere that shows colours from the more current years?) and also what you think of the leather based on the pics. It looks like the paper tag says F/W 2012. I've heard both good and bad re: 2012 leather and just wanted some input before I go look at it.  TIA!

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-satchel-burgundy-8874271/?tref=category


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> Will do Saira! I can't thank you enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Muchstuff.
> I think it will be ok even with the shorter strap.
> I don't plan to wear it cross-body but to use it as a shoulder strap so it might work to my advantage.
> I think I will measure a strap I have now & that should tell me for sure.
> 
> Did she confirm to you it was indeed 2012 Dark Violet?
> She doesn't have a photo of the tag (front or back) so it's tough to be certain. I sent her a message,  I'm waiting for her to reply..
> The paper tag does confirm 2012 but I just want to be sure.
> 
> Thanks again..



Sorry no, I didn't get a confirmation on the colour, she actually didn't answer my last message asking her to confirm the actual strap drop. That was when the bag was first listed five months ago and it's been on the site for awhile so she may be a bit more anxious to sell now...keep us in the loop, I'd love to know if you purchase it! (BTW she said she's 5'3").


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> Keep in mind she's shortened the strap...I've messaged her before and she said that she had 10" removed and the strap length is now 31".  You may want to confirm that



Thanks for the info!! That helps clear up my confusion regarding the strap. She had it altered! Lol.



muchstuff said:


> I know the bags in this thread are supposed to be authenticated but I do know the seller, she has a store that I've purchased from several times...so I hope this is OK. I'm wondering two things, the name of this colour (is there a colour chart anywhere that shows colours from the more current years?) and also what you think of the leather based on the pics. It looks like the paper tag says F/W 2012. I've heard both good and bad re: 2012 leather and just wanted some input before I go look at it.  TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-satchel-burgundy-8874271/?tref=category




This is 2012 cassis with g12 rose gold. There are color charts in the reference section. It isn't the most up to date though. I've been trying to get people to post in the library section in order to update the info, but it isn't gaining traction.


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> Thanks for the info!! That helps clear up my confusion regarding the strap. She had it altered! Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2012 cassis with g12 rose gold. There are color charts in the reference section. It isn't the most up to date though. I've been trying to get people to post in the library section in order to update the info, but it isn't gaining traction.



Thanks saira, I thought that was what it was, and yes, it would be lovely to have the colour charts updated, I refer to the existing ones on a daily basis  what's your thoughts on the leather?

And re: the strap on the velo, in her original listing she didn't mention the alteration, I found out quite by accident when asking her a question re: the velo being used as a shoulder bag. I suggested she make sure she included that in her description...scary to think you might purchase something without that knowledge!


----------



## jbaron

Please help me identify the color and year of my new-to-me City.  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## modymn77

beautiful bag


----------



## jellyv

muchstuff said:


> I know the bags in this thread are supposed to be authenticated but I do know the seller, she has a store that I've purchased from several times...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-satchel-burgundy-8874271/?tref=category




Be aware that she is misidentifying the bag: It isn't a City.


----------



## saira1214

jbaron said:


> Please help me identify the color and year of my new-to-me City.  Thanks in advance for your help!




This is 2009 chataigne


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> Thanks saira, I thought that was what it was, and yes, it would be lovely to have the colour charts updated, I refer to the existing ones on a daily basis  what's your thoughts on the leather?
> 
> And re: the strap on the velo, in her original listing she didn't mention the alteration, I found out quite by accident when asking her a question re: the velo being used as a shoulder bag. I suggested she make sure she included that in her description...scary to think you might purchase something without that knowledge!




It's hard to tell since the photos aren't that good. In the closeup shot, the leather looks good. However, the color looks a bit faded. Not sure if it is the lighting, fading or the notorious difficulty in capturing cassis?


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> It's hard to tell since the photos aren't that good. In the closeup shot, the leather looks good. However, the color looks a bit faded. Not sure if it is the lighting, fading or the notorious difficulty in capturing cassis?



Irrelevant now as it appears to have been sold. Jellyv has posted that this isn't a city...(sorry not sure how to include more than one person in a reply) is it not?


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> Irrelevant now as it appears to have been sold. Jellyv has posted that this isn't a city...(sorry not sure how to include more than one person in a reply) is it not?




This is a part-time, not a city. Sorry it has been sold.


----------



## muchstuff

jellyv said:


> Be aware that she is misidentifying the bag: It isn't a City.



Was just informed it was a part time, thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> This is a part-time, not a city. Sorry it has been sold.



OK, thanks for the info!


----------



## jbaron

saira1214 said:


> This is 2009 chataigne



Thanks saira1214!  Now I know her better.


----------



## oliviamaurice

Hello! I have contacted the seller and she had no idea which year the bag belongs to. I also tried my best to find out which season the colour is from, but I failed. I do need your help. Please identify the colour of this Day bag for me. Thank you very much.

the link is

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-Day-Shoulder-Bag-with-Classic-Hardware-Tan-Cost-600-/311484784612?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## muchstuff

oliviamaurice said:


> Hello! I have contacted the seller and she had no idea which year the bag belongs to. I also tried my best to find out which season the colour is from, but I failed. I do need your help. Please identify the colour of this Day bag for me. I have contacted the seller and she had no idea which year the bag belongs to. Thank you very much.
> 
> the link is
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-Day-Shoulder-Bag-with-Classic-Hardware-Tan-Cost-600-/311484784612?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368



It would be pre F/W 2008,  as the pockets on the back of the mirror were discontinued then according to info on a PF thread, but I'm sure one of the lovely Bal experts will weigh in with more info for you, gorgeous colour BTW 

"PICS OF FW 08 CHANGES: MIRROR, SILVER TAG, ANYTHING ELSE?" is the thread in the reference library that mentions the change.


----------



## oliviamaurice

muchstuff said:


> It would be pre F/W 2008,  as the pockets on the back of the mirror were discontinued then according to info on a PF thread, but I'm sure one of the lovely Bal experts will weigh in with more info for you, gorgeous colour BTW
> 
> "PICS OF FW 08 CHANGES: MIRROR, SILVER TAG, ANYTHING ELSE?" is the thread in the reference library that mentions the change.


WOW!!! Thank you, muchstuff. Very useful info.


----------



## muchstuff

oliviamaurice said:


> WOW!!! Thank you, muchstuff. Very useful info.



Glad to help, there's so much info out there and it's so much to learn. I'm attaching three links to info that I've found very useful (you may already have some of them but if not check them out ) This one won't link for some reason but search for effen haute forum and go under designer forms/Balenciaga/BAL reference library/BAL colour charts.

http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/dimensions-serial-numbers-prices-years-of-production-for-144151.html

http://www.spottedfashion.com/authentic-balenciaga-reference-guide-sizes/


----------



## oliviamaurice

muchstuff said:


> Glad to help, there's so much info out there and it's so much to learn. I'm attaching three links to info that I've found very useful (you may already have some of them but if not check them out) This one won't link for some reason but search for effen haute forum and go under designer forms/Balenciaga/BAL reference library/BAL colour charts.
> 
> http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/dimensions-serial-numbers-prices-years-of-production-for-144151.html
> 
> http://www.spottedfashion.com/authentic-balenciaga-reference-guide-sizes/


Thanks again. I always think that the ladies here are Balenciaga detectives. You know so much about the B bags.


----------



## muchstuff

oliviamaurice said:


> Thanks again. I always think that the ladies here are Balenciaga detectives. You know so much about the B bags.



I'm an absolute rookie...there are many of the PFers who help out all of us learners on a regular basis. A shout out to all of them! :urock:


----------



## saira1214

oliviamaurice said:


> Hello! I have contacted the seller and she had no idea which year the bag belongs to. I also tried my best to find out which season the colour is from, but I failed. I do need your help. Please identify the colour of this Day bag for me. Thank you very much.
> 
> the link is
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...00-/311484784612?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


The lighting is a little dark, but it looks to be 2006 caramel/cognac.


----------



## oliviamaurice

saira1214 said:


> The lighting is a little dark, but it looks to be 2006 caramel/cognac.


Lovely! Thank you very much.


----------



## Loulou2015

Hello Saira, (again, I'm afraid so soon!)

This was just authenticated by peacebabe--who recommended you, as this MU clutch is advertised as Nacre which should be from 2010, but I do not see the Nacre color on any of the color charts in our references; however, there seems to be credible references to this 2010 Nacre color here in our forums on out on the internet. Can you confirm or  identify the color here please? thanks very much--your help is greatly appreciated. I should receive it in a day or so. TIA. 
(if it is most likely not Nacre and indeed another color from after 2010 I may want to return it when i receive it).

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-porte-toilette-makeup-clutch-nacre-95119


----------



## saira1214

Loulou2015 said:


> Hello Saira, (again, I'm afraid so soon!)
> 
> This was just authenticated by peacebabe--who recommended you, as this MU clutch is advertised as Nacre which should be from 2010, but I do not see the Nacre color on any of the color charts in our references; however, there seems to be credible references to this 2010 Nacre color here in our forums on out on the internet. Can you confirm or  identify the color here please? thanks very much--your help is greatly appreciated. I should receive it in a day or so. TIA.
> (if it is most likely not Nacre and indeed another color from after 2010 I may want to return it when i receive it).
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-porte-toilette-makeup-clutch-nacre-95119




Hmmmm. Nacre is from 2010 and is more like a mother of pearl color. It is a white with pink undertones. I'm on my phone and see more pink than white. I think this is 2010 Boise de rose.


----------



## Loulou2015

saira1214 said:


> Hmmmm. Nacre is from 2010 and is more like a mother of pearl color. It is a white with pink undertones. I'm on my phone and see more pink than white. I think this is 2010 Boise de rose.


Thanks very much Saira! I will see IRL if the photo is a good representation, hopefully not...rats, I hope its not too pink--at least BDR is not post-2010! You've been most helpful and as always amazing! 

p.s. I found an old quote from you in 2010 on how perplexing Nacre is! #69
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/nacre-pics-618691-5.html
Yes, the pics on the forum--the color looks white and sometimes it looks lt. pink/lav. will hopefully be delighted either way! Thanks!


----------



## PikaboICU

I'm baaack.. 

I bought one! I hope the color will be close to what I want but there is a return policy (whew) in case it's too blue.
It looks so much like the Dark Violet! I almost hope they made a mistake & labeled it incorrectly as in I want the Dark Violet. 
It was listed as a Velo with G 12 Gold hardware and the color as Crocus.
I'll ad a couple pics.
Saira could you verify this color and if it will be a purple with blue undertones? Please. Or is it going to be mostly blue? 
Thank you very much! 



It's late & I'm off to dreamland but I wanted to post this before I head to bed.


----------



## saira1214

PikaboICU said:


> I'm baaack..
> 
> I bought one! I hope the color will be close to what I want but there is a return policy (whew) in case it's too blue.
> It looks so much like the Dark Violet! I almost hope they made a mistake & labeled it incorrectly as in I want the Dark Violet.
> It was listed as a Velo with G 12 Gold hardware and the color as Crocus.
> I'll ad a couple pics.
> Saira could you verify this color and if it will be a purple with blue undertones? Please. Or is it going to be mostly blue?
> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> It's late & I'm off to dreamland but I wanted to post this before I head to bed.




You will be pleased because it is indeed dark violet. Crocus is more of a purple-blue and does not come with gold g12 hardware.  Congrats and let me know your thoughts when you get it!


----------



## PikaboICU

saira1214 said:


> You will be pleased because it is indeed dark violet. Crocus is more of a purple-blue and does not come with gold g12 hardware.  Congrats and let me know your thoughts when you get it!





YAY!  I was hoping but I wasn't sure.
Thank you so much Saira! If I could, I would reach through the computer and give you a BIG HUG! 

I'm so excited,like a child at Christmas!  I think I may have to wait until Christmas to use her as it's my husband's gift to me. 
I'm so happy I waited, I got a very good deal, $500. less than the other one I was eyeing that had the shortened strap & I just happened upon it by chance.

*Thank you so much for all your help! You're so sweet & a valuable asset to the TPF community! * :urock:


----------



## saira1214

PikaboICU said:


> YAY!  I was hoping but I wasn't sure.
> Thank you so much Saira! If I could, I would reach through the computer and give you a BIG HUG!
> 
> I'm so excited,like a child at Christmas!  I think I may have to wait until Christmas to use her as it's my husband's gift to me.
> I'm so happy I waited, I got a very good deal, $500. less than the other one I was eyeing that had the shortened strap & I just happened upon it by chance.
> 
> *Thank you so much for all your help! You're so sweet & a valuable asset to the TPF community! * :urock:



You are so sweet!  It is my pleasure to help. I hope you love the bag and please do a reveal when you get it. Would love to know your thoughts!


----------



## peacebabe

Congrats! I can't help but to noticed how much you love PURPLE !!!

Your Avatar tells it all  Im really happy that you found what you wanted @ great price 





PikaboICU said:


> YAY!  I was hoping but I wasn't sure.
> Thank you so much Saira! If I could, I would reach through the computer and give you a BIG HUG!
> 
> I'm so excited,like a child at Christmas!  I think I may have to wait until Christmas to use her as it's my husband's gift to me.
> I'm so happy I waited, I got a very good deal, $500. less than the other one I was eyeing that had the shortened strap & I just happened upon it by chance.
> 
> *Thank you so much for all your help! You're so sweet & a valuable asset to the TPF community! * :urock:


----------



## PikaboICU

peacebabe said:


> Congrats! I can't help but to noticed how much you love PURPLE !!!
> 
> Your Avatar tells it all  Im really happy that you found what you wanted @ great price



Thank you bunches PeaceBabe, that's very kind!
Yes, it is somewhat of an obsession  I even have purple tile in my kitchen! 
Lucky for me, my DH likes it a lot too.

I can't wait to see the Dark Violet in person- I'm certain it's exactly what I want & I'm grateful to Saira for suggesting it.

Thanks again! I just adore all you gals- you're such wonderful assets to the TPF community! We would all be lost without you!


----------



## peacebabe

Wow ! Purple tiles !!! That's so HOT ! Im sure your DH must ve passed the "purple test" 

Thanks for your kind compliment. It's much appreciated 




PikaboICU said:


> Thank you bunches PeaceBabe, that's very kind!
> Yes, it is somewhat of an obsession  I even have purple tile in my kitchen!
> Lucky for me, my DH likes it a lot too.
> 
> I can't wait to see the Dark Violet in person- I'm certain it's exactly what I want & I'm grateful to Saira for suggesting it.
> 
> Thanks again! I just adore all you gals- you're such wonderful assets to the TPF community! We would all be lost without you!


----------



## belek7

Hello!Can you please help me identify this balenciaga? Is it the 2014 blue?Thank you in advance.


----------



## belek7

belek7 said:


> Hello!Can you please help me identify this balenciaga? Is it the 2014 blue?Thank you in advance.


sorry I am wrong it is the giant silver hardware.07  marine maybe?


----------



## Sssy

belek7 said:


> sorry I am wrong it is the giant silver hardware.07  marine maybe?



This thread is for authentic bags only...


----------



## belek7

Sssy said:


> This thread is for authentic bags only...


sorry. I thought it was authentic. Do you think it is  a fake?


----------



## Sssy

belek7 said:


> sorry. I thought it was authentic. Do you think it is  a fake?



From this picture- yes I think it is fake.
If you want to be sure, please post pictures of the inside tag in the Authenticate Thread


----------



## belek7

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Catcook

Hi lovelies!  I'm curious about the color/year of this bag. Many thanks in advance for your help.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171988075773?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## muchstuff

Saira, could you help with some info please? How does the men's day/messenger differ from the men's courier?  I've seen pics of various permutations of the men's day bag with either buckles, studs or nothing at all on the bottom corners, and with at least a couple of different styles of straps. Are the style changes just variations from year to year? Is there a chart somewhere?
I know you've seen this one before, we discussed the colour/year/type of leather before I bought it. It's definitely a different feel of leather from my 2009 day bag, much softer but the tag numbers seem to coincide with bags from 2009. I know you thought perhaps chevre...the colour is an absolute brown, if anything a hint of almost grey as an undertone, completely neutral. I've added a couple of pics I took of the tag but it's so hard to get the colour right in a photo, very frustrating. Anyway, any info you can give re: day/messenger vs courier would be most welcome, thanks!


----------



## ohricochet

Hi Saira, do you know if the lambskin giant 12 rose gold city tote is still in production? Can't find it on the Balenciaga website. 

I saw a second hand one online and I'm not sure if it's worth the price because it's a fair bit more expensive than giant silver hardware version.


----------



## saira1214

ohricochet said:


> Hi Saira, do you know if the lambskin giant 12 rose gold city tote is still in production? Can't find it on the Balenciaga website.
> 
> I saw a second hand one online and I'm not sure if it's worth the price because it's a fair bit more expensive than giant silver hardware version.




Rose gold hardware is no longer available. It was discontinued in 2012. The only way to get one is to go the pre-owned route.


----------



## ohricochet

saira1214 said:


> Rose gold hardware is no longer available. It was discontinued in 2012. The only way to get one is to go the pre-owned route.




Thanks Saira! That's prob why the one I saw for sale is so expensive then.


----------



## PikaboICU

Greetings my  of color...Saira. :worthy:
I received this mini and I love her.. I thought it might be Cumin but could you verify the color name for me?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Loulou2015

Dear Saira,
Can you please identify this bag as I am fascinated by it, it seems to have newer items on it-I am not an expert and am confused by the sort of newer looking font and regular studs, it doesn't have flat brass or round unnotched hardware, etc. Fashionphile authenticates their bags...it is stated to be a 2001 caribou...TIA

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-golden-pearly-first-black-105382


----------



## peacebabe

Hello,

Not Saira, but hope i can help 

This is the S/S 2013 Holiday Hamilton First. It's not Caribou.  It's made of Hamilton Chevre Leather



Loulou2015 said:


> Dear Saira,
> Can you please identify this bag as I am fascinated by it, it seems to have newer items on it-I am not an expert and am confused by the sort of newer looking font and regular studs, it doesn't have flat brass or round unnotched hardware, etc. Fashionphile authenticates their bags...it is stated to be a 2001 caribou...TIA
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-golden-pearly-first-black-105382


----------



## Loulou2015

peacebabe said:


> Hello,
> 
> Not Saira, but hope i can help
> 
> This is the S/S 2013 Holiday Hamilton First. It's not Caribou.  It's made of Hamilton Chevre Leather



Thanks so much peacebabe for your help--knowlege and putting my mind at ease! Yes that certainly makes sense! Its a beauty no doubt, but not an oldie and not caribou!!


----------



## Fibie

Hi, Can anyone help me identify this bag. I Think its a weekender from 2011 but I'm Not sure.


----------



## Fibie

I have more pictures, but I don't know how to add more pictures.


----------



## Fibie

One more


----------



## Fibie

and one more


----------



## Fibie

is it a real Balenciaga?


----------



## PikaboICU

Fibie said:


> is it a real Balenciaga?



You're in the wrong thread.
This is for "Authenticated Bags ONLY"

You need to post in the Authenticate Bal Thread. 
Make sure to check the first post #1 for the required photos. They need specific pics to determine authenticity. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/authenticate-this-balenciaga-please-read-the-rules-and-883898.html

Welcome to TPF :welcome2:


----------



## nyangel122191

Hi can someone tell me what year and color this is? My hunch is nuage but wanted a better opinion


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> Saira, could you help with some info please? How does the men's day/messenger differ from the men's courier?  I've seen pics of various permutations of the men's day bag with either buckles, studs or nothing at all on the bottom corners, and with at least a couple of different styles of straps. Are the style changes just variations from year to year? Is there a chart somewhere?
> 
> I know you've seen this one before, we discussed the colour/year/type of leather before I bought it. It's definitely a different feel of leather from my 2009 day bag, much softer but the tag numbers seem to coincide with bags from 2009. I know you thought perhaps chevre...the colour is an absolute brown, if anything a hint of almost grey as an undertone, completely neutral. I've added a couple of pics I took of the tag but it's so hard to get the colour right in a photo, very frustrating. Anyway, any info you can give re: day/messenger vs courier would be most welcome, thanks!




I'm not really familiar with the men's styles so I can provide you much help. In terms of the tag, I don't think it coincides with the 2009 tag. I have to do some more research and get back to you.


----------



## saira1214

nyangel122191 said:


> Hi can someone tell me what year and color this is? My hunch is nuage but wanted a better opinion




2011 Nuage.


----------



## saira1214

Fibie said:


> I have more pictures, but I don't know how to add more pictures.




The tag indicates that it is a 2008 anthra weekender


----------



## saira1214

PikaboICU said:


> Greetings my  of color...Saira. :worthy:
> 
> I received this mini and I love her.. I thought it might be Cumin but could you verify the color name for me?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much.




Yes, this is cumin.


----------



## saira1214

Catcook said:


> Hi lovelies!  I'm curious about the color/year of this bag. Many thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171988075773?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




I think this is 2008 blue literge/sky blue. Does the mirror have a pocket on the back?


----------



## PikaboICU

saira1214 said:


> Yes, this is cumin.




Thank you! 
As always your expertise is much appreciated.


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> I'm not really familiar with the men's styles so I can provide you much help. In terms of the tag, I don't think it coincides with the 2009 tag. I have to do some more research and get back to you.



Thanks saira, don't spend any time on this, I know how much time you already spend here! We've discussed this bag in the past and I guess I'll just have to not know exactly what it is...RDC has the same bag in vert fonce listed as a 2009 and it has the same tag numbers, I'll keep researching to see if the same numbers were used for successive years (Peacebabe said she saw a 2010 with the same 223409 number). Thanks again for everyone's help!

Added note: Just found a 2011 sale on deluxemall (know nothing about them) that shows what they say is a brand new men's 2011 day with 223409 tag. Be interested to know what year they started using that number, looks like 2009-2011 at least.


----------



## peacebabe

muchstuff,

Just wanna offer my 2 cents worth on Men's Day (I'm in love with my Men's Day . But only the earlier edition )

Model number 141175, if i'm not wrong, started in 2005 till S/S 2008. And i believed it's the 1st edition of Men's Day. It comes with adjustable bucket strap, fastened at both side of the bag. (I think you saw it in my thread). Long tassels, just like the "classic" style

From F/W 2008, modification has been done. E.g. studs at bottom front corners, strap has been changed (same as what you are wearing), tassels are also different (shorter, with stitching in the centre)

And i believed from 2012, some changes were made again. Strap is "punched hole" style. I didn't researched more as im only interested in the 1st edition.

I hope my reply helps. Will be very interested to know if you have new find! 



muchstuff said:


> Thanks saira, don't spend any time on this, I know how much time you already spend here! We've discussed this bag in the past and I guess I'll just have to not know exactly what it is...RDC has the same bag in vert fonce listed as a 2009 and it has the same tag numbers, I'll keep researching to see if the same numbers were used for successive years (Peacebabe said she saw a 2010 with the same 223409 number). Thanks again for everyone's help!
> 
> Added note: Just found a 2011 sale on deluxemall (know nothing about them) that shows what they say is a brand new men's 2011 day with 223409 tag. Be interested to know what year they started using that number, looks like 2009-2011 at least.


----------



## Catcook

saira1214 said:


> I think this is 2008 blue literge/sky blue. Does the mirror have a pocket on the back?




Hi Saira, I asked her - it does have a pocket.  Thanks for your help.  I never would have guessed, the bag is in great condition!  Thanks again!  [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> muchstuff,
> 
> Just wanna offer my 2 cents worth on Men's Day (I'm in love with my Men's Day . But only the earlier edition )
> 
> Model number 141175, if i'm not wrong, started in 2005 till S/S 2008. And i believed it's the 1st edition of Men's Day. It comes with adjustable bucket strap, fastened at both side of the bag. (I think you saw it in my thread). Long tassels, just like the "classic" style
> 
> From F/W 2008, modification has been done. E.g. studs at bottom front corners, strap has been changed (same as what you are wearing), tassels are also different (shorter, with stitching in the centre)
> 
> And i believed from 2012, some changes were made again. Strap is "punched hole" style. I didn't researched more as im only interested in the 1st edition.
> 
> I hope my reply helps. Will be very interested to know if you have new find!



Thanks peacebabe, that seems to be what I'm finding as well. The tag numbers did change again in 2012, and, like you, I'm interested in the older ones. I prefer the strap I have on mine to the earlier one...still stumped a bit re: year and colour, if I'm in the 2009-2011 year period the leather on mine is agneau but as I said much softer than the 2009 women's Day I have. I don't know if it's dark enough to be charbon...


----------



## thebattagirl

Hi all, Balenciaga newbie here 

Came across this on ebay.  Does anyone know the name of this bag and it's color?  It's growing on me.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...893889?hash=item2806fc5c81:g:0hgAAOSwMmBV3ctM

I'm such a sucker for tassels :worthy:


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, im not surprised to hear that your 2009 Men's day leather feels different from your Day. Well, that just explained that different patch of leather is used. I used to owned a 2012 Cumin which i really dislike as the leather felt dry & papery. However, i ve heard many who owns 2012 Cassis, which leather is think & chewy. Even for Chevre, it's documented that some are smooth, some are "puffy" & wrinkly type

Leather are not man made, so it's natural to see variation 




muchstuff said:


> Thanks peacebabe, that seems to be what I'm finding as well. The tag numbers did change again in 2012, and, like you, I'm interested in the older ones. I prefer the strap I have on mine to the earlier one...still stumped a bit re: year and colour, if I'm in the 2009-2011 year period the leather on mine is agneau but as I said much softer than the 2009 women's Day I have. I don't know if it's dark enough to be charbon...


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> Thanks peacebabe, that seems to be what I'm finding as well. The tag numbers did change again in 2012, and, like you, I'm interested in the older ones. I prefer the strap I have on mine to the earlier one...still stumped a bit re: year and colour, if I'm in the 2009-2011 year period the leather on mine is agneau but as I said much softer than the 2009 women's Day I have. I don't know if it's dark enough to be charbon...







peacebabe said:


> muchstuff,
> 
> Just wanna offer my 2 cents worth on Men's Day (I'm in love with my Men's Day . But only the earlier edition )
> 
> Model number 141175, if i'm not wrong, started in 2005 till S/S 2008. And i believed it's the 1st edition of Men's Day. It comes with adjustable bucket strap, fastened at both side of the bag. (I think you saw it in my thread). Long tassels, just like the "classic" style
> 
> From F/W 2008, modification has been done. E.g. studs at bottom front corners, strap has been changed (same as what you are wearing), tassels are also different (shorter, with stitching in the centre)
> 
> And i believed from 2012, some changes were made again. Strap is "punched hole" style. I didn't researched more as im only interested in the 1st edition.
> 
> I hope my reply helps. Will be very interested to know if you have new find!




Good info ladies! Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Hello, im not surprised to hear that your 2009 Men's day leather feels different from your Day. Well, that just explained that different patch of leather is used. I used to owned a 2012 Cumin which i really dislike as the leather felt dry & papery. However, i ve heard many who owns 2012 Cassis, which leather is think & chewy. Even for Chevre, it's documented that some are smooth, some are "puffy" & wrinkly type
> 
> Leather are not man made, so it's natural to see variation



Makes sense that no two are alike. Re: colour though, we don't know for sure by the tag numbers if its a 2009, 2010, or 2011. Based on the swatches on the PF site the ones that it most closely resembles is either the 2009 F/W pre-season or F/W main collection charbon, or the 2010 S/S pre-season castagna. If it was the 2010 that might explain the softness of the leather, I've read it was a pretty good year. (Based on effen haute's swatches it looks like the F/W 2009 noix, but I believe saira thought it was too dark to be noix). I think that's the closest we'll ever get to knowing...do love the bag though, it's a great style to carry!


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> Makes sense that no two are alike. Re: colour though, we don't know for sure by the tag numbers if its a 2009, 2010, or 2011. Based on the swatches on the PF site the ones that it most closely resembles is either the 2009 F/W pre-season or F/W main collection charbon, or the 2010 S/S pre-season castagna. If it was the 2010 that might explain the softness of the leather, I've read it was a pretty good year. (Based on effen haute's swatches it looks like the F/W 2009 noix, but I believe saira thought it was too dark to be noix). I think that's the closest we'll ever get to knowing...do love the bag though, it's a great style to carry!




The men's style colors do not always track the women's styles so someone would really have to know the men's collection.


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> The men's style colors do not always track the women's styles so someone would really have to know the men's collection.



Thanks saira, do you know if there's a chart anywhere for men's colours?


----------



## peacebabe

I agree with you Saira. I do believe Men's range may not follow the color chart to. 

It's so frustrating & irritating isn't it? When you wanted to know what you are holding so much! 



muchstuff said:


> Makes sense that no two are alike. Re: colour though, we don't know for sure by the tag numbers if its a 2009, 2010, or 2011. Based on the swatches on the PF site the ones that it most closely resembles is either the 2009 F/W pre-season or F/W main collection charbon, or the 2010 S/S pre-season castagna. If it was the 2010 that might explain the softness of the leather, I've read it was a pretty good year. (Based on effen haute's swatches it looks like the F/W 2009 noix, but I believe saira thought it was too dark to be noix). I think that's the closest we'll ever get to knowing...do love the bag though, it's a great style to carry!





saira1214 said:


> The men's style colors do not always track the women's styles so someone would really have to know the men's collection.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> I agree with you Saira. I do believe Men's range may not follow the color chart to.
> 
> It's so frustrating & irritating isn't it? When you wanted to know what you are holding so much!



Shows the importance of hanging onto those little paper tags!


----------



## peacebabe

Yes indeed. And If im not wrong, since 2011, Balenciaga started printing the "color code" at the back of the tag. I guess many had complained ??? 



muchstuff said:


> Shows the importance of hanging onto those little paper tags!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Yes indeed. And If im not wrong, since 2011, Balenciaga started printing the "color code" at the back of the tag. I guess many had complained ???



So Peacebabe, do you think that any of the earlier tag numbers could relate to a colour?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello muchstuff, no i don't. But i believe (or i have seen somewhere in the forum) that the earlier set of numbers (after the model number) belongs to the leather patch number. 

I do hope someone can confirm that. Is that really so Saira? Your comment will be most valuable 



muchstuff said:


> So Peacebabe, do you think that any of the earlier tag numbers could relate to a colour?


----------



## saira1214

The leather batch has been debated. I think that it may work for some seasons, but it isn't consistent and not 100% fool proof. Val started putting the letters indicating the year and season in F/W 2012 which has taken the guesswork out of things.


----------



## peacebabe

Ah i see.... Thanks for the input! 



saira1214 said:


> The leather batch has been debated. I think that it may work for some seasons, but it isn't consistent and not 100% fool proof. Val started putting the letters indicating the year and season in F/W 2012 which has taken the guesswork out of things.


----------



## Conni618

Hi saira!

Need your expertise about the last season for G21 hardware.  Looking at a perfectly featured G21 bag identified with a "K" from 2012.  To your knowledge did the Gold GH21 hardware continue into F/W 2012?

I've noted it as discontinued with the F/W 2011 season.  Thanks!


----------



## Bisoux78

Conni618 said:


> Hi saira!
> 
> Need your expertise about the last season for G21 hardware.  Looking at a perfectly featured G21 bag identified with a "K" from 2012.  To your knowledge did the Gold GH21 hardware continue into F/W 2012?
> 
> I've noted it as discontinued with the F/W 2011 season.  Thanks!



Thanks Conni618 for double checking. The bag "feels and looks" authentic ( I own 9 authenticated Bals) so I'm familiar with the style. However, I do trust you and the other Authenticators here if you have doubts. Hopefully, Saira can help clear this up. 

Here's a direct link to the post to make your lives easier: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29539572&postcount=8695

Also, here's the link for the actual item on Fashionphile: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-gold-city-black-104871

Thanks for all your help ladies!


----------



## Bisoux78

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=22956932&postcount=12

In reference to my previous post above, could this be a limited edition bag? This is driving me crazyyy!!! lol


----------



## saira1214

Conni618 said:


> Hi saira!
> 
> Need your expertise about the last season for G21 hardware.  Looking at a perfectly featured G21 bag identified with a "K" from 2012.  To your knowledge did the Gold GH21 hardware continue into F/W 2012?
> 
> I've noted it as discontinued with the F/W 2011 season.  Thanks!







Bisoux78 said:


> Thanks Conni618 for double checking. The bag "feels and looks" authentic ( I own 9 authenticated Bals) so I'm familiar with the style. However, I do trust you and the other Authenticators here if you have doubts. Hopefully, Saira can help clear this up.
> 
> Here's a direct link to the post to make your lives easier: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29539572&postcount=8695
> 
> Also, here's the link for the actual item on Fashionphile: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-gold-city-black-104871
> 
> Thanks for all your help ladies!




Hey Connie! G21 was actually discontinued in f/w 2011. The first season for g12 was s/s 12. There was a LE black, anthra, cyclade and dark violet with GGH g21 hardware, but those were pre-2012. This bag is perplexing and should not have g21 hardware. I'll do a little more research, but I am fairly certain.


----------



## Conni618

saira1214 said:


> Hey Connie! G21 was actually discontinued in f/w 2011. The first season for g12 was s/s 12. There was a LE black, anthra, cyclade and dark violet with GGH g21 hardware, but those were pre-2012. This bag is perplexing and should not have g21 hardware. I'll do a little more research, but I am fairly certain.



Thank you!  My very brief check brought up a few messages that seemed to indicate that the G21 was believed to continue _after_ F/W 2011, but only as LE releases.  

If this ever happened, it would explain this bag.   As is, I think one of us would have heard about it, as so many people were upset about the demise of the large hw.


----------



## Bisoux78

saira1214 said:


> Hey Connie! G21 was actually discontinued in f/w 2011. The first season for g12 was s/s 12. There was a LE black, anthra, cyclade and dark violet with GGH g21 hardware, but those were pre-2012. This bag is perplexing and should not have g21 hardware. I'll do a little more research, but I am fairly certain.



Could it be a SUPER FAKE bag? I know Chanel has super fakes where even the TPF Chanel Authenticators won't authenticate them just by seeing pictures of bags made after a certain year. 

I'm so confused...I've had good luck so far with the second hand market...especially Fashionphile. Thanks for your help Saira...I will wait for your final decision.


----------



## saira1214

Conni618 said:


> Thank you!  My very brief check brought up a few messages that seemed to indicate that the G21 was believed to continue _after_ F/W 2011, but only as LE releases.
> 
> If this ever happened, it would explain this bag.   As is, I think one of us would have heard about it, as so many people were upset about the demise of the large hw.







Bisoux78 said:


> Could it be a SUPER FAKE bag? I know Chanel has super fakes where even the TPF Chanel Authenticators won't authenticate them just by seeing pictures of bags made after a certain year.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so confused...I've had good luck so far with the second hand market...especially Fashionphile. Thanks for your help Saira...I will wait for your final decision.




Looks like there was a LE black for f/w 2012. I think DV GGH also came out 2011 or 2012. Does the gold appear to be lighter, I.e not a yellow gold, but more of a champagne color?


----------



## Conni618

saira1214 said:


> Looks like there was a LE black for f/w 2012. I think DV GGH also came out 2011 or 2012. Does the gold appear to be lighter, I.e not a yellow gold, but more of a champagne color?



Just to clarify, you mean there was a _GH21_ LE black for f/w 2012?


----------



## saira1214

Conni618 said:


> Just to clarify, you mean there was a _GH21_ LE black for f/w 2012?




Looks like it. There was a gold rh and gold g21 LE city.


----------



## Conni618

saira1214 said:


> Looks like it. There was a gold rh and gold g21 LE city.



Wow!  Good job saira!  I do think the features on this bag are "Spot-on."  With this news, I think it seems safe to say this bag is fine.  Unless there is anything notable about LE bags that should be evident on this one?  Are you aware of any way to differentiate the LE releases?


----------



## saira1214

Conni618 said:


> Wow!  Good job saira!  I do think the features on this bag are "Spot-on."  With this news, I think it seems safe to say this bag is fine.  Unless there is anything notable about LE bags that should be evident on this one?  Are you aware of any way to differentiate the LE releases?




Yes, the gold will be light, like a champagne color vs. the deep yellow gold. The k on the tag also gave it away. The only other way to tell is by having knowledge as to when g21 was discontinued and when when GGH was discontinued. Hope that helps!!


----------



## Conni618

saira1214 said:


> Yes, the gold will be light, like a champagne color vs. the deep yellow gold. The k on the tag also gave it away. The only other way to tell is by having knowledge as to when g21 was discontinued and when when GGH was discontinued. Hope that helps!!



Thank you so much saira.  All this does help.  I'll take a good look at the hardware, but at best, judging the lightness of the gold color on a monitor is probably not going to be objective.


----------



## Bisoux78

Conni618 said:


> Thank you so much saira.  All this does help.  I'll take a good look at the hardware, but at best, judging the lightness of the gold color on a monitor is probably not going to be objective.



I took pics of the Black City next to my *2007 Anthracite City with G21 HW*. The Black City does appear to have lighter HW than the Anthracite (which looks more yellow). Thank you for all the awesome investigative work ladies! I am in awe of all your Bal knowledge!


----------



## Conni618

Bisoux78 said:


> I took pics of the Black City next to my *2007 Anthracite City with G21 HW*. The Black City does appear to have lighter HW than the Anthracite (which looks more yellow). Thank you for all the awesome investigative work ladies! I am in awe of all your Bal knowledge!



Saira is amazing!    I'm glad you'll be able to enjoy your bag!


----------



## Bisoux78

saira1214 said:


> Yes, the gold will be light, like a champagne color vs. the deep yellow gold. The k on the tag also gave it away. The only other way to tell is by having knowledge as to when g21 was discontinued and when when GGH was discontinued. Hope that helps!!



Thanks Saira! Found this helpful link online and I also posted a side by side comparison pic of my 2007 Anthracite City G21 next to the black city in question. Hope all this info can help future TPF members who end up buying a G21 bag from that season.

http://www.spottedfashion.com/2012/11/17/balenciaga-special-edition-gold-hardware-bag/


----------



## MarckV230

.


----------



## saira1214

Bisoux78 said:


> Thanks Saira! Found this helpful link online and I also posted a side by side comparison pic of my 2007 Anthracite City G21 next to the black city in question. Hope all this info can help future TPF members who end up buying a G21 bag from that season.
> 
> http://www.spottedfashion.com/2012/11/17/balenciaga-special-edition-gold-hardware-bag/


Thanks for that info. I tend to forget whether the LE editions were in 2011 or 2012.



Conni618 said:


> Saira is amazing!    I'm glad you'll be able to enjoy your bag!


Thanks Connie!


----------



## aksaiyo

PurseAddict17 said:


> Hey everyone! I recently purchased a mini metallic edge Balenciaga in rouge brique from reebonz because I could not pass up the color and have not seen it in stores (assumed it is old season). I had it authenticates by *****************.com as well as by the "authenticate this Balenciaga" forum! However, I still doubt its authenticity only because I cannot find this exact model with silver hardware in the history of Balenciaga. Please let me know if this style exists and has ever been made by Balenciaga! Thank you! Here is a link to a Google drive with photos of the bag, as I cannot post many photos from my phone! https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By1y4I4YHqF6R2hhS2wzNTF0R1E




Hey there! I'm not sure about the silver hardware, but if it's a pale gold (it looks kind of pale gold to me), I've actually seen the mini ME rouge brique in a boutique in Taiwan. Perhaps it's an Asian exclusive?


----------



## Loulou2015

Dear Saira, I was wondering if you can tell me if you know, or if there is a thread to where I can find out what material the mini Giant hardware is? Does it vary from year to year or item/model? I was told that GSH was palladium hardware on Bal.com and by another kind tpfer for the current stud bracelet, so that is clear; But, on the classic bracelet--Barneys currently advertises the GSH as Nickel. Also is the current mGGH/GGH gold plated? TIA!! Apologies in advance if this is not the correct forum for this. :worthy:

(BTW-Peacebabe thanks again--I informed FP that the golden pearly black first was 2013 with a date code and not caribou per tPF, but they didn't correct it, which seems odd--i had actually ordered it but returned it the very same day after i saw what the leather was like and also knew it wasn't an oldie, which was disappointing but saved me from myself--exploding my depleted bag budget hehe).


----------



## saira1214

Loulou2015 said:


> Dear Saira, I was wondering if you can tell me if you know, or if there is a thread to where I can find out what material the mini Giant hardware is? Does it vary from year to year or item/model? I was told that GSH was palladium hardware on Bal.com and by another kind tpfer for the current stud bracelet, so that is clear; But, on the classic bracelet--Barneys currently advertises the GSH as Nickel. Also is the current mGGH/GGH gold plated? TIA!! Apologies in advance if this is not the correct forum for this. :worthy:
> 
> (BTW-Peacebabe thanks again--I informed FP that the golden pearly black first was 2013 with a date code and not caribou per tPF, but they didn't correct it, which seems odd--i had actually ordered it but returned it the very same day after i saw what the leather was like and also knew it wasn't an oldie, which was disappointing but saved me from myself--exploding my depleted bag budget hehe).




Hi Sweetie! Sorry for the delay in my reply. I must have missed this message. In all honesty, I really don't know. I know RH is brass, but that's the extent of my knowledge. I also know that pewter hardware is not pewter, but a coated nickel. Sorry I can't be more help. Hopefully someone else can chime in.


----------



## Caleb26

Hi gorgeous ladies! can you help me please I want to know if this is authentic or not.TIA and Happy Holidays


----------



## Loulou2015

saira1214 said:


> Hi Sweetie! Sorry for the delay in my reply. I must have missed this message. In all honesty, I really don't know. I know RH is brass, but that's the extent of my knowledge. I also know that pewter hardware is not pewter, but a coated nickel. Sorry I can't be more help. Hopefully someone else can chime in.


Thanks so much Saira for your kind response!! no worries--you have enough on your plate already!! I thought it was pewter, ha! I guess pewter would be too soft...I have been doing more rummaging about regarding this topic here on tpf--been interesting as always!

You are so tremendously appreciated for all your amazing and generous help, expertise, and support!! Hope you get a lovely break--yet don't know what we would do without you!! 
Its been a lot of fun and learned so much this year! Happy holidays and New Year!! artyhat:


----------



## lady_chinggay

Hi. Can you please let me know what's the model/style of this? Not brand new that's why no more tassle and mirror.


----------



## saira1214

lady_chinggay said:


> Hi. Can you please let me know what's the model/style of this? Not brand new that's why no more tassle and mirror.




This is a city bag. It can be 2009 canard or anthra, but I would need to see the silver plate on the inside of the bag. Be sure to get it authenticated too.


----------



## PikaboICU

saira1214 said:


> This is a city bag. It can be 2009 canard or anthra, but I would need to see the silver plate on the inside of the bag. Be sure to get it authenticated too.



Saira,
This is posted in the Authenticate thread too and it's a "C" tag! Wouldn't that indicate 2004? Trying to be "dark turquoise"? 

I noticed a few red flags with this bag but I'm no pro,  _still studying_ ( and I'm awful with the older styles)  so I didn't post to her about it there..
Anyway, you can see the tag front & back in the AT thread.


----------



## saira1214

PikaboICU said:


> Saira,
> This is posted in the Authenticate thread too and it's a "C" tag! Wouldn't that indicate 2004? Trying to be "dark turquoise"?
> 
> I noticed a few red flags with this bag but I'm no pro,  _still studying_ ( and I'm awful with the older styles)  so I didn't post to her about it there..
> Anyway, you can see the tag front & back in the AT thread.




Dark Turq and any bag that season would have pewter hardware. Based on that info alone, this bag is fake. ThatS why there is a sticky note on this thread that it is only for bags that have already been authenticated.


----------



## saira1214

PikaboICU said:


> Saira,
> This is posted in the Authenticate thread too and it's a "C" tag! Wouldn't that indicate 2004? Trying to be "dark turquoise"?
> 
> I noticed a few red flags with this bag but I'm no pro,  _still studying_ ( and I'm awful with the older styles)  so I didn't post to her about it there..
> Anyway, you can see the tag front & back in the AT thread.




Thanks for that helpful info!


----------



## PikaboICU

saira1214 said:


> Dark Turq and any bag that season would have pewter hardware. Based on that info alone, this bag is fake. ThatS why there is a sticky note on this thread that it is only for bags that have already been authenticated.



I was wondering- there were a few other little details that were off too. 



saira1214 said:


> Thanks for that helpful info!



Thank YOU! I always learn something from you.   I'll make a mental note of the Pewter HW for the future.


----------



## lady_chinggay

Appreciate your help ladies! &#128522;
So i guess i just have to let this one go.. and find another one &#128532;


----------



## PikaboICU

lady_chinggay said:


> Appreciate your help ladies! &#128522;
> So i guess i just have to let this one go.. and find another one &#128532;



Don't get discouraged. 

You'll find the right bag for you! Remember the gals on the AT thread will authenticate for you before you commit to purchase. 
Ebay has a LOT of genuine bags this time of year and although you need to get items authenticated, you are covered if you receive a non authentic bag.

If you really liked this bag, Saira can point you to a similar color in a genuine City bag. She helped me find a perfect shade of purple & I have my dream bag. (Remember the colors look somewhat different IRL) and Saira is a color genius! 

MANY of us Bal gals have waded through some fakes before buying our preloved beauties! So keep looking, she's out there..


----------



## addickshun

Please help identify these Balenciaga sunglasses!

Much appreciated!


----------



## justjus

Hello Bal experts!

Bought this Day bag recently from the Balenciaga outlet at The Mall in Florence. Never seen this from the main line so quite curious to know the exact name of the colour, material and hardware. I love it precisely because It's so unique, yet its mysterious identity intrigues me and I simply need to know more. 

The leather is thick and rough to touch, I reckon it's suede (perhaps even nubuck?). The hardware is like a dark silver colour, could it be nickel? It's definitely not the regular brass hardware. The colour is perhaps best described as a brick-red colour, dark brown with fiery red undertones that's only visible under daylight. 

Looking forward to your insights!


----------



## justjus

Somehow I can't post multiple pictures in the same message. So here's another one of the hardware!


----------



## justjus

Close up


----------



## kemilia

While I can't help you with your questions, the Bal Authenticator Ladies will probably need to see the inside tag (both sides) to ID.


----------



## muchstuff

justjus said:


> Close up



You may have a better chance of getting advice if you post your questions on the "identify this Balenciaga" thread.


----------



## justjus

Hello Bal experts!

Bought this Day bag recently from the Balenciaga outlet at The Mall in Florence. Never seen this from the main line so quite curious to know the exact name of the colour, material and hardware. I love it precisely because It's so unique, yet its mysterious identity intrigues me and I simply need to know more. 

The leather is thick and rough to touch, I reckon it's suede (perhaps even nubuck?). The hardware is like a dark silver colour, could it be nickel? It's definitely not the regular brass hardware. The colour is perhaps best described as a brick-red colour, dark brown with fiery red undertones that's only visible under daylight. 

Looking forward to your insights!!


----------



## justjus

Close up of hard ware


----------



## justjus

I can't seem to post multiple photos in the same post ( Here is the leather tag


----------



## justjus

Thank you for re-directing me! Have just posted there.


----------



## justjus

muchstuff said:


> You may have a better chance of getting advice if you post your questions on the "identify this Balenciaga" thread.





Thank you for re-directing me! Have just posted there )


----------



## saira1214

justjus said:


> I can't seem to post multiple photos in the same post ( Here is the leather tag




This bag is from s/s 2015 and it is suede, nubuck or monk. Do you happen to have the white tag for it? I didn't realize they were still making day bags. The rumor was that they were discontinued. Even more, the suede looks different from the typical suede bags so that's why I'm thinking it is another material. The white tag will tell you which material it is. In terms of the color, the suede bags don't always follow the Moto line colors so I am not sure what the official name is.


----------



## justjus

saira1214 said:


> This bag is from s/s 2015 and it is suede, nubuck or monk. Do you happen to have the white tag for it? I didn't realize they were still making day bags. The rumor was that they were discontinued. Even more, the suede looks different from the typical suede bags so that's why I'm thinking it is another material. The white tag will tell you which material it is. In terms of the color, the suede bags don't always follow the Moto line colors so I am not sure what the official name is.



Here it is! Thanks for your help!


----------



## fellys

does anyone know the colour and season of this bag? I love the colour and am actually considering between this and the baby sac de jour.. Both of which are kinda boxy. Would appreciate any comments on type of leather etc! Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

justjus said:


> Here it is! Thanks for your help!




Hmm, the tag says it is made from chèvre. It must be treated somehow. I don't think it is the suede version, but I'm not familiar with the style numbers of the newer bags. Maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> Hmm, the tag says it is made from chèvre. It must be treated somehow. I don't think it is the suede version, but I'm not familiar with the style numbers of the newer bags. Maybe someone else can chime in?



Chamoise pigmentee means pigmented (or dyed) chamois. Originally chamois was produced from the hide of the chamois, a goat-antelope animal found in the mountainous areas of Europe from Spain to the Caucasus (thank you Google!). Apparently now it is also made from sheepskin or lambskin. The original chamois was tanned with marine (fish) oils after it's grain was removed. Methods have now changed to include sheep and lambskin, as well as synthetic oils for tanning.  Wonder if it's made from goat-goat or an actual chamois? Both would be considered goat I would think, in terms of labeling.

BTW Justjus, the tag does state that the hardware is brass (laiton). Saira, do you know what type of finish they would put over brass to obtain the colour?


----------



## milan83

Hi,I'm looking for a red work and found this one,should be from 2010 but what color?thank you!


----------



## milan83

milan83 said:


> Hi,I'm looking for a red work and found this one,should be from 2010 but what color?thank you!


Picture of the tag


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> Chamoise pigmentee means pigmented (or dyed) chamois. Originally chamois was produced from the hide of the chamois, a goat-antelope animal found in the mountainous areas of Europe from Spain to the Caucasus (thank you Google!). Apparently now it is also made from sheepskin or lambskin. The original chamois was tanned with marine (fish) oils after it's grain was removed. Methods have now changed to include sheep and lambskin, as well as synthetic oils for tanning.  Wonder if it's made from goat-goat or an actual chamois? Both would be considered goat I would think, in terms of labeling.
> 
> BTW Justjus, the tag does state that the hardware is brass (laiton). Saira, do you know what type of finish they would put over brass to obtain the colour?




Thanks for that info. Yeah, according to the tag it is chèvre, so it would be goat. Looks like they treated it differently from the typical aniline method. The brass hardware looks the same to me.


----------



## saira1214

milan83 said:


> Picture of the tag




This is 2010 sang


----------



## saira1214

fellys said:


> does anyone know the colour and season of this bag? I love the colour and am actually considering between this and the baby sac de jour.. Both of which are kinda boxy. Would appreciate any comments on type of leather etc! Thanks!




I'm not as familiar with the papier line because the colors do not always follow the Moto line. It would be fairly recent since it is the metallic edge style. That would be from the past few seasons at least. I'm not sure of the name or season. Sorry.


----------



## fellys

saira1214 said:


> I'm not as familiar with the papier line because the colors do not always follow the Moto line. It would be fairly recent since it is the metallic edge style. That would be from the past few seasons at least. I'm not sure of the name or season. Sorry.



No worries and thank you! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## belek7

can you please identify this?Is it 2014 grey? Thank you in advance.


----------



## saira1214

belek7 said:


> can you please identify this?Is it 2014 grey? Thank you in advance.




201s/s Gris pyrite


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, im afraid this bag is non authentic.

If you wish to confirm further, click on my undersigned link to see the exact photos needed for authentication & post it in the AT link below :

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...aga-please-read-the-rules-and-883898-601.html




milan83 said:


> Picture of the tag





saira1214 said:


> This is 2010 sang


----------



## aksaiyo

Mich91 said:


> Hi, i would like to send you some photos of balenciaga bags from ebay to help me check if they are authentic or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Hello!
In case you haven't found it, we have an "Authenticate This Balenciaga" thread under the "Balenciaga Shopping" sub forum. Please follow the instructions in the first post, and upload photos that match the guidelines in the "Required Pictures for Balenciaga Authentication" thread. Good luck!


----------



## coc1012

Can you identity the authenticity of this bag for me? I'm so confused with the tag as I have never seen it before. But this bag costs me a lot!! Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

coc1012 said:


> Can you identity the authenticity of this bag for me? I'm so confused with the tag as I have never seen it before. But this bag costs me a lot!! Thank you!



Vert Veronese 2015. Can you please post a pic of the back of the tag? Thanks.


----------



## coc1012

saira1214 said:


> Vert Veronese 2015. Can you please post a pic of the back of the tag? Thanks.


Thank you!
postimg.org/image/fkjv3ar6p/
postimg.org/image/uo617edk1/
postimg.org/image/qrxap5hy9/
postimg.org/image/jywxsvr4x/
postimg.org/image/rp3py0tgh/
postimg.org/image/68xt6cen5/


----------



## saira1214

coc1012 said:


> Thank you!
> postimg.org/image/fkjv3ar6p/
> postimg.org/image/uo617edk1/
> postimg.org/image/qrxap5hy9/
> postimg.org/image/jywxsvr4x/
> postimg.org/image/rp3py0tgh/
> postimg.org/image/68xt6cen5/




I can't see the pics, but I saw photos in the authentic this thread and it is Vert Veronese


----------



## coc1012

saira1214 said:


> I can't see the pics, but I saw photos in the authentic this thread and it is Vert Veronese


http://imgur.com/a/bCb0D

Can you see that? Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pereisu

Hi everyone!
So I recently purchased a Black G21 City from a reputable Ebay seller based in Japan.  When I opened the box and examined the bag I was very surprised to see that the mirror had a slit pocket in the back.  Correct me if I'm wrong but as far as I know slit pocket in the back or mirrors belong to the Chevre years and if the G21 harware was released in 2007 am I right in thinking this is a 2007 G21 Chevre City? Would love your expert confirmation! Thanks!!


----------



## pereisu

Inner pocket is gusseted, I think this too indicates it's a 2007?


----------



## saira1214

coc1012 said:


> http://imgur.com/a/bCb0D
> 
> Can you see that? Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!



Yes, I can see those photos. It's 2015 Vert Veronese.



pereisu said:


> Hi everyone!
> So I recently purchased a Black G21 City from a reputable Ebay seller based in Japan.  When I opened the box and examined the bag I was very surprised to see that the mirror had a slit pocket in the back.  Correct me if I'm wrong but as far as I know slit pocket in the back or mirrors belong to the Chevre years and if the G21 harware was released in 2007 am I right in thinking this is a 2007 G21 Chevre City? Would love your expert confirmation! Thanks!!
> View attachment 3234075
> View attachment 3234076







pereisu said:


> Inner pocket is gusseted, I think this too indicates it's a 2007?
> View attachment 3234080




The mirror pocket was discontinued after s/s 2008 so there is a chance that it is from that too. That is also the same time that chèvre was discontinued. I don't recall there being an interior pocket change during that time either, so it's hard to tell if it's from 2007 or 2008. 2007 black was notorious for having green undertones, but of course every batch varies. I don't see the green in your bag.


----------



## coc1012

saira1214 said:


> Yes, I can see those photos. It's 2015 Vert Veronese.
> 
> 
> Many thanks and very appreciate for your help!!  I'm so happy with this auth bag.


----------



## pereisu

saira1214 said:


> Yes, I can see those photos. It's 2015 Vert Veronese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mirror pocket was discontinued after s/s 2008 so there is a chance that it is from that too. That is also the same time that chèvre was discontinued. I don't recall there being an interior pocket change during that time either, so it's hard to tell if it's from 2007 or 2008. 2007 black was notorious for having green undertones, but of course every batch varies. I don't see the green in your bag.




Thank you for the reply! I believe that the mirror, inner pocket change and switch over to lambskin happened simultaneously based on my research. So then it would have happened like you said in S/S 2008. Someone please correct me if I am wrong. Assuming that it correct then the bag is Chevre, now just not sure if 2007 or 2008.  If anyone has further details please share. Thank you!!


----------



## saira1214

pereisu said:


> Thank you for the reply! I believe that the mirror, inner pocket change and switch over to lambskin happened simultaneously based on my research. So then it would have happened like you said in S/S 2008. Someone please correct me if I am wrong. Assuming that it correct then the bag is Chevre, now just not sure if 2007 or 2008.  If anyone has further details please share. Thank you!!




Yes, it looks like there was a pocket change in f/w 2008 where the inner pocket became deeper. Unfortunately there is no other way to get closer to the actual season unless you have the white tag. As I said above one, indicator of it being 2007 black would be a green undertone to the bag. A lot of people got upset that their black bags started to turn green.


----------



## Loulou2015

A very Happy New Year to you Saira!! Thanks for all your amazing support and expertise in 2015 cubed!! (I deleted my question as I finally noticed it stated the bag has a musty scent, was distracted by its beauty, lol).


----------



## keishabuchanan




----------



## Henry90

I have a men wallet and also dunno about the price too ( birthday gift )


----------



## jellenp32

can you please identify this?Is it 2014 grey? Thank you in advance.

That's Gris Perle, grey pyrite wasn't made in the metallic edge hardware.


----------



## coc1012

Can you check if this bag is authentic for me as this cannot be confirmed in the other authenticate post 

http://imgur.com/a/rEgjC Thank you so much!!


----------



## saira1214

Henry90 said:


> I have a men wallet and also dunno about the price too ( birthday gift )




Do you have a photo?


----------



## saira1214

keishabuchanan said:


>




Are you asking for the style? It's a Tube tote.


----------



## saira1214

coc1012 said:


> Can you check if this bag is authentic for me as this cannot be confirmed in the other authenticate post
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/rEgjC Thank you so much!!




Sorry, this thread is only for identifying the season, year or style of already authenticated bags. If the ladies in the authenticate this balenciaga thread couldn't help you, you may want to look into getting a paid authentication.


----------



## saira1214

jellenp32 said:


> can you please identify this?Is it 2014 grey? Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> That's Gris Perle, grey pyrite wasn't made in the metallic edge hardware.




Ok, thank you.


----------



## kajsabet

Could you help me identify this bag (model, color, hardware)? I am guessing for a Lilac Town, but I am new with balenciaga. Year would be extra fun 

Size around Width: 33-34cm (ca 13in) 
height: forgot exact value but around 24-28cm (9.5-11in)


----------



## saira1214

kajsabet said:


> Could you help me identify this bag (model, color, hardware)? I am guessing for a Lilac Town, but I am new with balenciaga. Year would be extra fun
> 
> 
> 
> Size around Width: 33-34cm (ca 13in)
> 
> height: forgot exact value but around 24-28cm (9.5-11in)




2012 glycine velo


----------



## kajsabet

saira1214 said:


> 2012 glycine velo


Thank you! Some more googling brought me to Glycine 2012, but I still thought it was a Town. But now when I google the Velo, it is very obvious that model


----------



## lienlientutu

Hi ladies, I really want this bag. Anyone know what style or color this is? I cant find color that is supposed to be in the 2011 series

item2.tradesy.com/images/balenciaga-satchel-10815631-1-0.jpg?width=720&height=960


----------



## saira1214

lienlientutu said:


> Hi ladies, I really want this bag. Anyone know what style or color this is? I cant find color that is supposed to be in the 2011 series
> 
> 
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/balenciaga-satchel-10815631-1-0.jpg?width=720&height=960




Link doesn't work.


----------



## PikaboICU

saira1214 said:


> Link doesn't work.



It loaded for me Saira, 

Perhaps try this one:  https://item2.tradesy.com/images/balenciaga-satchel-10815631-1-0.jpg?width=720&height=960


----------



## saira1214

lienlientutu said:


> Hi ladies, I really want this bag. Anyone know what style or color this is? I cant find color that is supposed to be in the 2011 series
> 
> 
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/balenciaga-satchel-10815631-1-0.jpg?width=720&height=960



This bag isn't from 2011. Can you please provide more pics? Specifically the inside silver plate, front and underside.



PikaboICU said:


> It loaded for me Saira,
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps try this one:  https://item2.tradesy.com/images/balenciaga-satchel-10815631-1-0.jpg?width=720&height=960



Thank you!


----------



## PikaboICU

saira1214 said:


> This bag isn't from 2011. Can you please provide me pics? Specifically the inside silver plate, front and underside.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



No problem friend.. And I just realized those two tags in that photo do not got to the same bag..
Good eye Saira! 
Could be an honest mistake or something nefarious..


----------



## saira1214

PikaboICU said:


> No problem friend.. And I just realized those two tags in that photo do not got to the same bag..
> Good eye Saira!
> Could be an honest mistake or something nefarious..



Tags sometimes get switched, so it is not always the best indicator of the year of the bag. I think it is blue dragee, but honestly cannot tell because the photo of the bag is obstructed by the hand and items in the front. I need a pic of the full bag and tags.


----------



## lienlientutu

saira1214 said:


> Tags sometimes get switched, so it is not always the best indicator of the year of the bag. I think it is blue dragee, but honestly cannot tell because the photo of the bag is obstructed by the hand and items in the front. I need a pic of the full bag and tags.



Hi ladies, yeah it appears the seller also sold a pink bag and may have switched the bag. It is the Balenciaga city in bleu dragee from 2014. Good eye! took me 3 hours of research! Thank you ladies!


----------



## mmd1313

Saira & ladies could you please tell me what the style, color & year this Balenciaga Bag is.  Thanking you in advance


----------



## mmd1313

Additional pictures


----------



## mmd1313

Seems that didn't work


----------



## mmd1313

Thank you ladies


----------



## saira1214

mmd1313 said:


> View attachment 3242863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242865
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242866
> 
> 
> Saira & ladies could you please tell me what the style, color & year this Balenciaga Bag is.  Thanking you in advance




Rosegold g21 city in Bois de rose.


----------



## mmd1313

saira1214 said:


> Rosegold g21 city in Bois de rose.



Thank you Saira!
Have a great weekend!!


----------



## saira1214

mmd1313 said:


> Thank you Saira!
> 
> Have a great weekend!!




You too!


----------



## lienlientutu

Hi ladies, I cannot figure out this bag color! Listing says Maldives, but when I looked at the tag, No. 10055 N, so according to the reference library its from the s/s 2011 and that season did not have maldives. The only colors I think it is would be nuage and maybe ardoise.

item2.tradesy.com/images/balenciaga-tote-bag-blue-10721341-0-1.jpg?width=720&height=960

item2.tradesy.com/images/balenciaga-tote-bag-blue-10721341-7-0.jpg?width=720&height=960

item2.tradesy.com/images/balenciaga-tote-bag-blue-10721341-8-0.jpg?width=720&height=960


----------



## chrstyle

Hello everyone! I was looking for a flat crossbody and came across this on the internet. Can anyone tell what this was called and from what year? Is this a Mens bag? I'm not liking the newer flat crossbody with the thin straps and the too rectangular shape. Thanks in advance!


----------



## saira1214

chrstyle said:


> Hello everyone! I was looking for a flat crossbody and came across this on the internet. Can anyone tell what this was called and from what year? Is this a Mens bag? I'm not liking the newer flat crossbody with the thin straps and the too rectangular shape. Thanks in advance!




Looks like 07 black. It is called the flat messenger.


----------



## saira1214

lienlientutu said:


> Hi ladies, I cannot figure out this bag color! Listing says Maldives, but when I looked at the tag, No. 10055 N, so according to the reference library its from the s/s 2011 and that season did not have maldives. The only colors I think it is would be nuage and maybe ardoise.
> 
> 
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/balenciaga-tote-bag-blue-10721341-0-1.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> 
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/balenciaga-tote-bag-blue-10721341-7-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> 
> 
> item2.tradesy.com/images/balenciaga-tote-bag-blue-10721341-8-0.jpg?width=720&height=960



I'm on my phone and these links don't work.
.


----------



## chrstyle

saira1214 said:


> Looks like 07 black. It is called the flat messenger.



Thank you! I see more photos of it now. Now time to find myself one!


----------



## DiJe40

Hello..I usually wander in the Mulberry forum. But I'm back to my first designer bag love..the Balenciaga. I bought 2 of them years ago, a City and the First. Can someone please identify what year and colour my bags are?


----------



## DiJe40

And the other one...


----------



## saira1214

DiJe40 said:


> Hello..I usually wander in the Mulberry forum. But I'm back to my first designer bag love..the Balenciaga. I bought 2 of them years ago, a City and the First. Can someone please identify what year and colour my bags are?
> View attachment 3248139
> View attachment 3248140
> View attachment 3248141




Hi, welcome! The city is from 2007 and it is Cafe. The first is from 2006 and looks black, but the lighting is dark. Can you please take a pic in natural light? It could be Anthra. Both are gorgeous chèvre. Congrats!


----------



## DiJe40

saira1214 said:


> Hi, welcome! The city is from 2007 and it is Cafe. The first is from 2006 and looks black, but the lighting is dark. Can you please take a pic in natural light? It could be Anthra. Both are gorgeous chèvre. Congrats!




Thank you very much saira...You are a star! I will take a pic tomorrow in daylight...it's dark outside. [emoji6]


----------



## goldfish19

Hello! I'd like to request for color identification for this bag please. Thank you! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...311285?hash=item4647ae3a75:g:ecEAAOSwoydWm8fF


----------



## saira1214

goldfish19 said:


> Hello! I'd like to request for color identification for this bag please. Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...311285?hash=item4647ae3a75:g:ecEAAOSwoydWm8fF




2011 vieux rose.


----------



## DiJe40

DiJe40 said:


> Thank you very much saira...You are a star! I will take a pic tomorrow in daylight...it's dark outside. [emoji6]




I took a pic in daylight [emoji2]


----------



## Louliu71

Can anyone let me know what colour this is please?
Is it cornflower?

Many thanks


----------



## saira1214

Louliu71 said:


> Can anyone let me know what colour this is please?
> Is it cornflower?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 3251106




Looks like it. Can you post a pic of the silver tag inside of the bag?


----------



## saira1214

DiJe40 said:


> I took a pic in daylight [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249057




I'm thinking its Anthra. It's hard to tell in photos. Anthra is a very dark grey, almost charcoal. It sometimes has blue or green undertones. The zipper tape would be a dark grey and so would the threading. Black would have black threads and black zipper tape.


----------



## Louliu71

saira1214 said:


> Looks like it. Can you post a pic of the silver tag inside of the bag?




Thank for coming aback to me, sadly I missed out on it earlier today, but now I know what to look for

Sorry for all the questions but I'm new to Bal after being mulberry exclusive

I love the intricate cut out on this day bag, do you know what it's called please?





Have a lovely eve


----------



## saira1214

Louliu71 said:


> Thank for coming aback to me, sadly I missed out on it earlier today, but now I know what to look for
> 
> Sorry for all the questions but I'm new to Bal after being mulberry exclusive
> 
> I love the intricate cut out on this day bag, do you know what it's called please?
> 
> View attachment 3251432
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely eve




Sorry to hear you missed out on it. The bag you have posted is called the brogues and comes with giant covered hardware.


----------



## Louliu71

saira1214 said:


> Sorry to hear you missed out on it. The bag you have posted is called the brogues and comes with giant covered hardware.




Thank you, I just need to be patient &#128578;

I so like this detail, off to research all about Bal now

I'm sure I will be back with more questions so thanks again


----------



## lienlientutu

thanks for trying  it took a bit to research and I think it is Nugae from 2011 spring


----------



## Roderickthe

Hi there may I know what bag is this that I possess? Forgot about the name


----------



## DiJe40

saira1214 said:


> I'm thinking its Anthra. It's hard to tell in photos. Anthra is a very dark grey, almost charcoal. It sometimes has blue or green undertones. The zipper tape would be a dark grey and so would the threading. Black would have black threads and black zipper tape.




I think it's black..thank you [emoji1]


----------



## saira1214

Roderickthe said:


> Hi there may I know what bag is this that I possess? Forgot about the name [IMG]http://i65.tinypic.com/2liiujb.jpg[/IMG]




2010 Moutarde GSH part time.


----------



## kajsabet

Could someone tell me which color and year this (well used) bag is?



My guess is Castagna 2010 - is it correct?


----------



## muchstuff

kajsabet said:


> Could someone tell me which color and year this (well used) bag is?
> View attachment 3254209
> 
> 
> My guess is Castagna 2010 - is it correct?



Can you post a pic of both sides of the interior tag?


----------



## saira1214

DiJe40 said:


> I think it's black..thank you [emoji1]




Ok, good. That was my first guess.


----------



## kajsabet

muchstuff said:


> Can you post a pic of both sides of the interior tag?



But that's cheating?  I am not an expert at Balenciagas so my guess is completely based on that tag haha. Will take pics of it, but I first wanted to see here ig you thought it is a castagna since I don't think the color matches 100% when googling.


----------



## kajsabet

muchstuff said:


> Can you post a pic of both sides of the interior tag?



Here comes tag pics!


----------



## muchstuff

kajsabet said:


> But that's cheating?  I am not an expert at Balenciagas so my guess is completely based on that tag haha. Will take pics of it, but I first wanted to see here ig you thought it is a castagna since I don't think the color matches 100% when googling.



I'm not an expert at all, but know that the PFers that help out with identifying prefer as much info as possible. Saira is the queen when it comes to this!  Lucky you have a tag that helps to identify...I have one brown Bal in particular that I'm still trying to pin down!


----------



## kajsabet

muchstuff said:


> I'm not an expert at all, but know that the PFers that help out with identifying prefer as much info as possible. Saira is the queen when it comes to this!  Lucky you have a tag that helps to identify...I have one brown Bal in particular that I'm still trying to pin down!




 I can understand that, but I wanted to see if the information on the tag actually fit the bag color. But anyway, from some googling I understand that P means 2010 S/S and that 001013 is the color? But I am not sure if I have understood everything correct so that's the reason I ask. I bought the bag second hand but they just said brown Balenciaga  which is good enough for me to buy it since I need a brown bag 

You don't have any tag? is it a model that misses tags or has someone cut it away?


----------



## muchstuff

kajsabet said:


> I can understand that, but I wanted to see if the information on the tag actually fit the bag color. But anyway, from some googling I understand that P means 2010 S/S and that 001013 is the color? But I am not sure if I have understood everything correct so that's the reason I ask. I bought the bag second hand but they just said brown Balenciaga  which is good enough for me to buy it since I need a brown bag
> 
> You don't have any tag? is it a model that misses tags or has someone cut it away?



Some of the numeric codes are a mystery to people with way more knowledge than I have. Certain Bal bag styles (such as the City) have a metal interior tag that makes it easier to identify certain aspects of the bag, such as the season/year/style. The bag I'm referring to has a leather tag and while it's possible for me to figure out some of the info, it's harder to pin down the exact year etc. 

BTW if you go into the Balenciaga Reference Library and look under "Balenciaga Colour Reference, you'll find a thread that shows a ton of brown bags...sooo many beautiful shades of brown!


----------



## kajsabet

muchstuff said:


> Some of the numeric codes are a mystery to people with way more knowledge than I have. Certain Bal bag styles (such as the City) have a metal interior tag that makes it easier to identify certain aspects of the bag, such as the season/year/style. The bag I'm referring to has a leather tag and while it's possible for me to figure out some of the info, it's harder to pin down the exact year etc.
> 
> BTW if you go into the Balenciaga Reference Library and look under "Balenciaga Colour Reference, you'll find a thread that shows a ton of brown bags...sooo many beautiful shades of brown!



Trust me, I have searched this forum a lot  and the rest of google  But I still couldn't find anything that says "These numbers are this color". 

My bag is a city as you probably understand from the metal tag, and I am quite happy that it helps more 

Have you put your bag up here for identification? if you just get the color you most likely get the year as wells since they always have different colors.

Oh yes, I have been drooling a lot over the color reference library  I love the dark caramel and my aged castagna. And then I love a lot of green colors (my favourite color).


----------



## muchstuff

kajsabet said:


> Trust me, I have searched this forum a lot  and the rest of google  But I still couldn't find anything that says "These numbers are this color".
> 
> My bag is a city as you probably understand from the metal tag, and I am quite happy that it helps more
> 
> Have you put your bag up here for identification? if you just get the color you most likely get the year as wells since they always have different colors.
> 
> Oh yes, I have been drooling a lot over the color reference library  I love the dark caramel and my aged castagna. And then I love a lot of green colors (my favourite color).



Yup, we've narrowed my bag down to a couple of years...and some of the colours were done in consecutive years so it's probably as good as it'll get.


----------



## Georgieats

HI GIRLS! 

I AM THINKING OF BUYING THIS PRE-LOVED BALENCIAGA. I WAS WONDERING IF YOU CAN IDENTIFY AND AUTHENTICATE THIS FOR ME. MANY THANKS. 

PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## kajsabet

muchstuff said:


> Yup, we've narrowed my bag down to a couple of years...and some of the colours were done in consecutive years so it's probably as good as it'll get.



Actually I posted in the authentication thread about my bag since I've bought it second hand (from a trustworthy site, which is recommended here on tPF) and wanted to be extra sure about the bag. 

Do you have a link to your bag? would love to see the color (and model) that is causing you headache!


----------



## saira1214

kajsabet said:


> Could someone tell me which color and year this (well used) bag is?
> View attachment 3254209
> 
> 
> My guess is Castagna 2010 - is it correct?



Yes, if authentic, this is 2010 Castagna. Note that in pictures it appears to be faded and the zipper pull on the pocket is not original. This is a good resource for identifying bags.  http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-colors-by-season/


----------



## saira1214

Georgieats said:


> HI GIRLS!
> 
> I AM THINKING OF BUYING THIS PRE-LOVED BALENCIAGA. I WAS WONDERING IF YOU CAN IDENTIFY AND AUTHENTICATE THIS FOR ME. MANY THANKS.
> 
> PLEASE HELP ME


Please visit the authenticate this Balenciaga sub-forum for authentication. http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ad-the-rules-and-883898-636.html#post29754102 This thread is for already authenticated bags. Please note that you will need to get better pictures of the tag for authentication.  Please also see the required pictures you will need. If authentic, it appears to be a 2009 or later black RH part-time.  Since black is a classic color and made every year, I would need to see a clearer picture of the back of the tag and know more details about the interior of the bag to narrow the year down.


----------



## kajsabet

saira1214 said:


> Yes, if authentic, this is 2010 Castagna. Note that in pictures it appears to be faded and the zipper pull on the pocket is not original. This is a good resource for identifying bags.  http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-colors-by-season/



Thank you 

It just got authenticated in the thread here at tPF  And yes, the bag is very faded - I have got some good advice here in this forum on how to try to restore it (will first try leather honey). And second yes to the zipper pull - it is no original BUT do the bags even have a zipper pull there? seems like it has been added and not replaced. Strange, especially since it's hard to remove haha.


----------



## PikaboICU

kajsabet said:


> Thank you
> 
> It just got authenticated in the thread here at tPF  And yes, the bag is very faded - I have got some good advice here in this forum on how to try to restore it (will first try leather honey). And second yes to the zipper pull - it is no original BUT do the bags even have a zipper pull there? seems like it has been added and not replaced. Strange, especially since it's hard to remove haha.



I believe that bag would have only had the leather tassel for a zipper pull, which it indeed has.
My guess is the owner added that metal zipper pull so as not to use the tassel which over time could weaken & possibly damage it. Just a guess.. 


Saira/MuchStuff did they have the leather tab zipper pulls for that style 2010? I've never checked..


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> I believe that bag would have only had the leather tassel for a zipper pull, which it indeed has.
> My guess is the owner added that metal zipper pull so as not to use the tassel which over time could weaken & possibly damage it. Just a guess..
> 
> 
> Saira/MuchStuff did they have the leather tab zipper pulls for that style 2010? I've never checked..



Weren't they only on the bags with giant hardware?


----------



## PikaboICU

muchstuff said:


> Weren't they only on the bags with giant hardware?



That's probably correct..
I have both styles, leather tabs & tassels, I never paid a lot of attention to which had the tabs but that seems right. 
Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

kajsabet said:


> Actually I posted in the authentication thread about my bag since I've bought it second hand (from a trustworthy site, which is recommended here on tPF) and wanted to be extra sure about the bag.
> 
> Do you have a link to your bag? would love to see the color (and model) that is causing you headache!



If you go back to post number 9530 on this thread you'll see a pic. We've narrowed it down to 2009-2011 by the tag number but the shade of brown could be one of a couple different ones.


----------



## kajsabet

muchstuff said:


> If you go back to post number 9530 on this thread you'll see a pic. We've narrowed it down to 2009-2011 by the tag number but the shade of brown could be one of a couple different ones.



A really really nice bag!


----------



## muchstuff

kajsabet said:


> A really really nice bag!



Yup, the men's day is a nice bag to carry. I had the strap shortened because I'm not really a cross body type. I do want to try some kind of product on it for a deeper conditioning. There's  a product on that website I linked for you that comes in two shades of brown, black, and I think white. Considering trying it but I really don't want to change the shade of brown, just give it a good moisturizing!


----------



## kajsabet

muchstuff said:


> Yup, the men's day is a nice bag to carry. I had the strap shortened because I'm not really a cross body type. I do want to try some kind of product on it for a deeper conditioning. There's  a product on that website I linked for you that comes in two shades of brown, black, and I think white. Considering trying it but I really don't want to change the shade of brown, just give it a good moisturizing!



Haha, that is exactly my problem. I wanna keep the color of my bag (I absolutely love it) but it really needs a lot of moisturizing and I guess that the leather honey will deepen the color a lot. I will have to use it a lot in the sun during summer


----------



## MrsAMac

Hi,

Can anyone help me please identify colour/year of this Work bag? 

the metal plate reads: N 1505 R   132110
the leather tag reads: 132110 . 1669

If I am reading correctly, I think it's a 2009 SS 'Framboise'?

many thanks!


----------



## saira1214

MrsAMac said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me please identify colour/year of this Work bag?
> 
> 
> 
> the metal plate reads: N 1505 R   132110
> 
> the leather tag reads: 132110 . 1669
> 
> 
> 
> If I am reading correctly, I think it's a 2009 SS 'Framboise'?
> 
> 
> 
> many thanks!




Yes, this is Framboise which has faded significantly.


----------



## MrsAMac

saira1214 said:


> Yes, this is Framboise which has faded significantly.


. 

Thanks! I'm hoping to breathe some life back into it!


----------



## loska

Hi girls!!!! Can you help me identify this balenciaga? I need year also! Is my first one! Already authenticated! The link whit all the photos!  Thanks in advance for your time! http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29778342&postcount=9716


----------



## saira1214

loska said:


> Hi girls!!!! Can you help me identify this balenciaga? I need year also! Is my first one! Already authenticated! The link whit all the photos!  Thanks in advance for your time! http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29778342&postcount=9716



2006 Camel pony hair day bag.


----------



## loska

saira1214 said:


> 2006 Camel pony hair day bag.


thank you!!!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hello Ladies! I just purchased this Balenciaga bag from The Luxury Closet http://theluxurycloset.com/women/balenciaga-brown-lambskin-giant-step-tote-bag/  it's listed as a "Step" bag. But given the actual dimensions I don't think this is correct. Can anyone identify this style? Thanks!


----------



## Dgrandeur

Hi beautiful ladies, can anyone help me please  to authenticate & identify what style this bag is? I will upload two more photos.


----------



## Dgrandeur

Here's the second photo


----------



## Dgrandeur

Here's other photo


----------



## Dgrandeur

This the back view. This is my first ever balenciaga. Hope this is authentic. Thank you in advance for taking your time.


----------



## Sssy

Dgrandeur said:


> This the back view. This is my first ever balenciaga. Hope this is authentic. Thank you in advance for taking your time.



Wrong thread for authentication 
Please, post here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...enciaga-please-read-the-rules-and-883898.html
make sure you read posts #1 and 2 before asking for help 
Btw it is a Street bag


----------



## Dgrandeur

Im so sorry, this is my first ever post here thats why Im confused.com &#128518; but thank you for the information, now I know it's a street bag. Thank you again!


----------



## Sssy

Dgrandeur said:


> Im so sorry, this is my first ever post here thats why Im confused.com &#128518; but thank you for the information, now I know it's a street bag. Thank you again!



Don't worry  and you are welcome  When you get all set of pictures needed for authentication, feel free to post in the Authenticate thread


----------



## Dounia

Beautiful ! What a lucky find! Thank you for sharing it!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Hi ladies I have looked at all of the color by season posts and blue/green color by year and can't find this one. Can you tell me what color/year this is from ? Neimans posts this as teal color but not sure I saw that color anywhere. It's a beautiful blue green. TIA!
And does this color come in RH regular leather or just Metallic Edge?


----------



## PikaboICU

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Hi ladies I have looked at all of the color by season posts and blue/green color by year and can't find this one. Can you tell me what color/year this is from ? Neimans posts this as teal color but not sure I saw that color anywhere. It's a beautiful blue green. TIA!
> And does this color come in RH regular leather or just Metallic Edge?
> View attachment 3263705




It looks like a 2015 Vert Pinede to me.  Albeit a little more blue in it.. 
Or Blue Paon I think that's this year. Oh sheesh lol Saira will know for sure.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

PikaboICU said:


> It looks like a 2015 Vert Pinede to me.  Albeit a little more blue in it..
> Or Blue Paon I think that's this year. Oh sheesh lol Saira will know for sure.




Thanks but when I google both of those colors it's not consistent with this teal color.


----------



## Dgrandeur

Cheers  Sssy, Much appreciated.


----------



## saira1214

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Hi ladies I have looked at all of the color by season posts and blue/green color by year and can't find this one. Can you tell me what color/year this is from ? Neimans posts this as teal color but not sure I saw that color anywhere. It's a beautiful blue green. TIA!
> And does this color come in RH regular leather or just Metallic Edge?
> View attachment 3263705



Hi H! I agree that this is Blue Paon from 2014.  The Blue Paon in the ME collection is a different color than the BP in the 2012 classic moto line. The color does not come in RH, unfortunately it was only done in the ME color.  I'm sure the color is a little off due to the bright lighting for the photo.  http://www.spottedfashion.com/2014/...c-edge-city-bag-for-prefall-2014/#prettyPhoto


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

saira1214 said:


> Hi H! I agree that this is Blue Paon from 2014.  The Blue Paon in the ME collection is a different color than the BP in the 2012 classic moto line. The color does not come in RH, unfortunately it was only done in the ME color.  I'm sure the color is a little off due to the bright lighting for the photo.  http://www.spottedfashion.com/2014/...c-edge-city-bag-for-prefall-2014/#prettyPhoto




Hi S I should have just Messaged you know your colors! I have eyeballing this every time I go to NM and don't particularly love ME (although I have a few ) bags but the color has me crazy. I ordered it anyways to see IRL and wishing it was in RH and standard leather. 
Thx again!


----------



## saira1214

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Hi S I should have just Messaged you know your colors! I have eyeballing this every time I go to NM and don't particularly love ME (although I have a few ) bags but the color has me crazy. I ordered it anyways to see IRL and wishing it was in RH and standard leather.
> Thx again!



Glad I could help. Definitely let me know what you think of the color once you get it. It looks gorgeous in photos.  Kind of like how I wished Canard would be.  Meant to say that the classic moto BP was 2011 not 2012. Thanks Pikablo for also helping.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

saira1214 said:


> Glad I could help. Definitely let me know what you think of the color once you get it. It looks gorgeous in photos.  Kind of like how I wished Canard would be.  Meant to say that the classic moto BP was 2011 not 2012. Thanks Pikablo for also helping.




The Blue Paon was like a light blue and so confusing when the same name is used! Not to mention NM calls it Teal and Blue and all diff names! Ugh. Yes I will let you know how it looks. It's a beautiful blue green which reminds me of the sea.


----------



## PikaboICU

saira1214 said:


> Glad I could help. Definitely let me know what you think of the color once you get it. It looks gorgeous in photos.  Kind of like how I wished Canard would be.  Meant to say that the classic moto BP was 2011 not 2012. Thanks Pikablo for also helping.






You're such a sweetheart Saira! 

It's funny, I feel like a child that scored well on an exam when I get one right. LOL


----------



## MrsAMac

hi chicas,

I have an opportunity to buy a 2010 LE 10th Anniversary City in Black - I just wasn't sure where to find out the information about the leather. I've checked a few of the other threads, but can't find a definitive answer - is it still lambskin, but with a lizard embossing? if it *is* still lambskin, what makes it better than any other lamb city?

this is the tag of the one I'm looking at (private sale). thanks in advance!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

I'm reporting back Saira! Sorry to hog the thread. Indeed it is a beautiful bag. Pics don't do this justice. 2014 Blue Paon ME. She's a keeper. Blue/green goddess. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Showing dark knight, blue Paon and blue mineral for contrast.


----------



## saira1214

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> I'm reporting back Saira! Sorry to hog the thread. Indeed it is a beautiful bag. Pics don't do this justice. 2014 Blue Paon ME. She's a keeper. Blue/green goddess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267534
> 
> Showing dark knight, blue Paon and blue mineral for contrast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267533



Oh man! What a stunner! Many congrats, H! I absolutely love it! It is exactly what Canard should have been.  It is truly a chameleon and changes depending on lighting.  I have really been debating getting a black/silver ME, butI have not yet pulled the trigger. Congrats again on this beautiful bag!


----------



## muchstuff

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> I'm reporting back Saira! Sorry to hog the thread. Indeed it is a beautiful bag. Pics don't do this justice. 2014 Blue Paon ME. She's a keeper. Blue/green goddess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267534
> 
> Showing dark knight, blue Paon and blue mineral for contrast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267533



Sorry to jump in but wow, beautiful colour!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

saira1214 said:


> Oh man! What a stunner! Many congrats, H! I absolutely love it! It is exactly what Canard should have been.  It is truly a chameleon and changes depending on lighting.  I have really been debating getting a black/silver ME, butI have not yet pulled the trigger. Congrats again on this beautiful bag!





muchstuff said:


> Sorry to jump in but wow, beautiful colour!



THX Girls! Hope I don't get in trouble for sidelining this thread- Saira I also have the black silver town in this leather Thanks for ID the color for me and enabling me!


----------



## princessping

Dear authenticator(s), I would like to seek your view on this bag. Thanks!

Balenciaga Twiggy
Private seller
I removed the tarrago dye off the bag. 
Any idea which year this bag is from?
Suspect Rouille from 07.


----------



## PikaboICU

Saira, just to clarify, PrincessPing already posted in the AT thread..

I believe she is now seeking the original color & year of this bag but....
It's been dyed and stripped of dye  so this is going to be a challenge, if it can be done at all.
Heaven knows if it can be identified, you're the one to do it...
Just wanted to give you a heads up..


----------



## milan83

Hi Ladies could you help me identify this bag?the seller says it should be a Work in color Lagon but..is that code right for a giant work??thank you!


----------



## saira1214

princessping said:


> Dear authenticator(s), I would like to seek your view on this bag. Thanks!
> 
> Balenciaga Twiggy
> Private seller
> I removed the tarrago dye off the bag.
> Any idea which year this bag is from?
> Suspect Rouille from 07.



For all the reasons cited below by PikaboICU, I can only guess since the bag has been dyed and then stripped. It does look like 2007 Rouille and I believe it to be.  Does the mirror have a pocket on the back?



PikaboICU said:


> Saira, just to clarify, PrincessPing already posted in the AT thread..
> 
> I believe she is now seeking the original color & year of this bag but....
> It's been dyed and stripped of dye  so this is going to be a challenge, if it can be done at all.
> Heaven knows if it can be identified, you're the one to do it...
> Just wanted to give you a heads up..



Thanks lady! I appreciate the help. I'll try my best.


----------



## saira1214

milan83 said:


> Hi Ladies could you help me identify this bag?the seller says it should be a Work in color Lagon but..is that code right for a giant work??thank you!



Everything checks out. The tag is the right one for 2012 G12 Work.


----------



## kschock

I am wondering what style my new ultraviolet is. I have my twiggy for comparison. I tried to upload the link where I purchased it for better pictures but couldn't. If you need more, let me know.


----------



## princessping

saira1214 said:


> For all the reasons cited below by PikaboICU, I can only guess since the bag has been dyed and then stripped. It does look like 2007 Rouille and I believe it to be.  Does the mirror have a pocket on the back?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks lady! I appreciate the help. I'll try my best.



Pics as below. Mirror undye.

Is she Rouille from 07?

I conditioned her with apple condition. She looks pretty. But the handle looks bad though and abit rough.

I will be redyeing her I guess as Im unable to get rid of all the tarrago dye as some hiding in the grains. 

Considering a navy or black for her.

Any recommendation?


----------



## Sssy

kschock said:


> I am wondering what style my new ultraviolet is. I have my twiggy for comparison. I tried to upload the link where I purchased it for better pictures but couldn't. If you need more, let me know.



Boston


----------



## saira1214

kschock said:


> I am wondering what style my new ultraviolet is. I have my twiggy for comparison. I tried to upload the link where I purchased it for better pictures but couldn't. If you need more, let me know.




Nm


----------



## saira1214

princessping said:


> Pics as below. Mirror undye.
> 
> Is she Rouille from 07?
> 
> I conditioned her with apple condition. She looks pretty. But the handle looks bad though and abit rough.
> 
> I will be redyeing her I guess as Im unable to get rid of all the tarrago dye as some hiding in the grains.
> 
> Considering a navy or black for her.
> 
> Any recommendation?




Yes 07 rouille. It looks much better after conditioning. There are tons of tips in the reference library for restoration. Check there. I would not dye this poor bag again.


----------



## princessping

Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Twiggy
Link (if available): NA
Hi there!

Can you help me to identify this bag?

TIA!


----------



## saira1214

princessping said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Balenciaga Twiggy
> 
> Link (if available): NA
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you help me to identify this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!




I think it is 2006 truffle.


----------



## princessping

saira1214 said:


> I think it is 2006 truffle.



There are so many brown tone in bal.

I was also quite confused.

How you manage to spot truffle from the chart?

The chart looks so much lighter which I didn't even suspect that.


----------



## saira1214

princessping said:


> There are so many brown tone in bal.
> 
> 
> 
> I was also quite confused.
> 
> 
> 
> How you manage to spot truffle from the chart?
> 
> 
> 
> The chart looks so much lighter which I didn't even suspect that.




There are a lot of brown options, but I don't always just go by color. There are usually other identifying characteristics that I use. Truffle varies greatly, as well as each bag, and the chart color usually isn't the best indicator. I'll post some pics of Truffle so you can see.


----------



## PikaboICU

princessping said:


> There are so many brown tone in bal.
> 
> I was also quite confused.
> 
> How you manage to spot truffle from the chart?
> 
> The chart looks so much lighter which I didn't even suspect that.




Because Saira is our resident color & style goddess!! 

She seriously has a gift- 

I have my absolute favorite Bal of all time because of Saira.. I explained the color I was seeking and she directed me to the year & color name- I found one & it is exactly what I wanted.
2012 Dark Violet.. I said Concord Grape Juice and Saira knew immediately what to recommend.. 
We adore her- she's a treasure to this forum that's for sure..


----------



## princessping

saira1214 said:


> There are a lot of brown options, but I don't always just go by color. There are usually other identifying characteristics that I use. Truffle varies greatly, as well as each bag, and the chart color usually isn't the best indicator. I'll post some pics of Truffle so you can see.



Great! Thanks for your time!

You are super experience!!!!

This is my first brown bag. I know what you mean because same colour leather looks differently on different models. 

These pics posted are before I condition her. 

But she looks quite alike, slightly darker and even tone.


----------



## umichmm

Hi!! I thought I could figure it out myself but it's driving me crazy. I just bought this velo - it's GRGH and it has the original nonadjustable strap.  So I know it has to be one of essentially two colors in two small season windows, lol.  My true instinct is anthracite but it seems so blue that I keep waffling - is it possible it is dark night? I feel like it's not dark enough? But it's so blue, lol.  You ladies are the expert  three photo shots - one alone against a cornflower blue like bed sheet, the other next to my canard Bal Moto sleeve, a brown sunglasses case and a black tank (for color comparison) and the back of the tag.  Help!! It's driving me insane, lol.


----------



## saira1214

umichmm said:


> Hi!! I thought I could figure it out myself but it's driving me crazy. I just bought this velo - it's GRGH and it has the original nonadjustable strap.  So I know it has to be one of essentially two colors in two small season windows, lol.  My true instinct is anthracite but it seems so blue that I keep waffling - is it possible it is dark night? I feel like it's not dark enough? But it's so blue, lol.  You ladies are the expert  three photo shots - one alone against a cornflower blue like bed sheet, the other next to my canard Bal Moto sleeve, a brown sunglasses case and a black tank (for color comparison) and the back of the tag.  Help!! It's driving me insane, lol.
> 
> View attachment 3282579
> View attachment 3282580
> View attachment 3282581




It's anthra from 2011.


----------



## umichmm

saira1214 said:


> It's anthra from 2011.



Bless your heart - THANK YOU.  I'm going to stop the insanity of research.   That was my instinct but then I kept second guessing myself.  It's lovely, I have her out again today!


----------



## saira1214

umichmm said:


> Bless your heart - THANK YOU.  I'm going to stop the insanity of research.   That was my instinct but then I kept second guessing myself.  It's lovely, I have her out again today!




Anthra is a gorgeous color. Enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

Hi Saira, can you identify the year and colour please? It's been authenticated. Many thanks!

[url]http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29875590&postcount=10077[/URL]


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> Hi Saira, can you identify the year and colour please? It's been authenticated. Many thanks!
> 
> [url]http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29875590&postcount=10077[/URL]



2008 Evergreen.


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> 2008 Evergreen.



Thanks very much! One more question, sorry...when I look at the colour charts for 2008 I see vert thyme and emerald but no evergreen. Are emerald and evergreen one and the same or did evergreen just not appear on the 2008 charts? Thanks again!


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> Thanks very much! One more question, sorry...when I look at the colour charts for 2008 I see vert thyme and emerald but no evergreen. Are emerald and evergreen one and the same or did evergreen just not appear on the 2008 charts? Thanks again!



Hmm..., I see it there.  2008 had two greens, vert thyme and evergreen/emerald.  Some may refer to it as emerald, but it is mostly referred to as evergreen.


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> Hmm..., I see it there.  2008 had two greens, vert thyme and evergreen/emerald.  Some may refer to it as emerald, but it is mostly referred to as evergreen.



Thanks so much for your expertise!


----------



## dolali

Hello Saira,

Is this Argent from 2008? the color grey seems a bit darker than others I find on the web but it may be the lighting on pics. 

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-day-hobo-argent-108753

Thank you so much for your time and help!!!


----------



## saira1214

dolali said:


> Hello Saira,
> 
> 
> 
> Is this Argent from 2008? the color grey seems a bit darker than others I find on the web but it may be the lighting on pics.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-day-hobo-argent-108753
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your time and help!!!




The lighting does make it looks bit darker. However, after further research, it is 2009 galet.


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Hello Saira,
> 
> Is this Argent from 2008? the color grey seems a bit darker than others I find on the web but it may be the lighting on pics.
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-day-hobo-argent-108753
> 
> Thank you so much for your time and help!!!



Gorgeous colour!


----------



## dolali

saira1214 said:


> The lighting does make it looks bit darker. However, after further research, it is 2009 galet.



Thank you Saira! you ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous colour!





Thinking abut hitting the buy button now


----------



## saira1214

dolali said:


> Thinking abut hitting the buy button now



Do it! This bag is giving me a little bit of trouble because it can be a darker Argent. I keep going back and forth.  Either way, you will get a coveted color if it is indeed 2008 Argent or 2009 Galet.


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Thinking abut hitting the buy button now



It really is a beautiful neutral


----------



## dolali

saira1214 said:


> Do it! This bag is giving me a little bit of trouble because it can be a darker Argent. I keep going back and forth.  Either way, you will get a coveted color if it is indeed 2008 Argent or 2009 Galet.



Thank you for the "push" I nedeed. Done. Can I post pic in nautal light when it arrives, so hopefully it can be determined which color/year it is?



muchstuff said:


> It really is a beautiful neutral



I agree! I have just experienced  a major, major loss in my life and need something to "pick me up" a bit

Thank you for your encouragement


----------



## saira1214

dolali said:


> Thank you for the "push" I nedeed. Done. Can I post pic in nautal light when it arrives, so hopefully it can be determined which color/year it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! I have just experienced  a major, major loss in my life and need something to "pick me up" a bit
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your encouragement




Sorry to hear about the news of your loss. But congrats on your purchase. Hope you enjoy it! Definitely post a pic when you get it. I started carrying my 06 olive pony day again and have rekindled my love for the day bag.


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Thank you for the "push" I nedeed. Done. Can I post pic in nautal light when it arrives, so hopefully it can be determined which color/year it is?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! I have just experienced  a major, major loss in my life and need something to "pick me up" a bit
> 
> Thank you for your encouragement



I'm so sorry to hear that...hope your new Bal brings a bit of light


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> Sorry to hear about the news of your loss. But congrats on your purchase. Hope you enjoy it! Definitely post a pic when you get it. I started carrying my 06 olive pony day again and have rekindled my love for the day bag.



I love my day bags


----------



## dolali

saira1214 said:


> Sorry to hear about the news of your loss. But congrats on your purchase. Hope you enjoy it! Definitely post a pic when you get it. I started carrying my 06 olive pony day again and have rekindled my love for the day bag.



 I will definitely posts pic when I get it. Day is my favorite Bal bag! This would be my 3rd





muchstuff said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that...hope your new Bal brings a bit of light



Thank you! You are very kind!


----------



## muchstuff

Looking forward to seeing your mod shots!


----------



## Michelle1x

I believe this is a spring 15 color (but not sure).  Seems too blue for Gris Chartreaux?  Any ideas what it is?  thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Saira, one more question re: the 2008 evergreen GCH bag you so kindly helped me with...I came across the same bag on one of the online sites and they described it as chevre. It would be agneau wouldn't it? In 2008? Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

Michelle1x said:


> I believe this is a spring 15 color (but not sure).  Seems too blue for Gris Chartreaux?  Any ideas what it is?  thanks!




Yes.


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> Saira, one more question re: the 2008 evergreen GCH bag you so kindly helped me with...I came across the same bag on one of the online sites and they described it as chevre. It would be agneau wouldn't it? In 2008? Thanks!




It would definitely be agneau.


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> It would definitely be agneau.



Thanks Saira!


----------



## missjenny2679

Hi Ladies! Could someone please confirm that FP has the color correct? I included a screen shot of FP photo as well...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Thanks[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## saira1214

missjenny2679 said:


> Hi Ladies! Could someone please confirm that FP has the color correct? I included a screen shot of FP photo as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285754
> View attachment 3285755
> View attachment 3285761
> 
> 
> Thanks[emoji173]&#65039;




It's hard to tell because of the yellow lighting in the first picture, but I think it is plomb. It is appearing darker in your pics, but the grey threading indicates it is plomb. If it were anthra, it would have blue threading. Congrats, it's a gorgy bag!


----------



## missjenny2679

saira1214 said:


> It's hard to tell because of the yellow lighting in the first picture, but I think it is plomb. It is appearing darker in your pics, but the grey threading indicates it is plomb. If it were anthra, it would have blue threading. Congrats, it's a gorgy bag!




Thank you! I know my quick pic was not the best[emoji85] I def wanted to make sure it was Plomb before I cut the FP tags off. Is there way to tell via the card numbers? I tried doing a search, and saw the thread that broke down what the numbers mean, but I'm still sort of confused.


----------



## saira1214

missjenny2679 said:


> Thank you! I know my quick pic was not the best[emoji85] I def wanted to make sure it was Plomb before I cut the FP tags off. Is there way to tell via the card numbers? I tried doing a search, and saw the thread that broke down what the numbers mean, but I'm still sort of confused.



The card can tell you the year and season of the bag.  2007 and 3 which indicates it is from f/w 2007.  However, Anthra was also produced in that season too and is very similar to Plomb.  There is no other way to tell, unfortunately.


----------



## missjenny2679

saira1214 said:


> The card can tell you the year and season of the bag.  2007 and 3 which indicates it is from f/w 2007.  However, Anthra was also produced in that season too and is very similar to Plomb.  There is no other way to tell, unfortunately.




Hmmmm&#129300; Threads are def grey...so I'll go with what you said, and assume they are correct. Here is the original link with more photos. Thanks for all your help...Bal just confuses me to no end[emoji30]

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-work-plomb-103992


----------



## saira1214

missjenny2679 said:


> Hmmmm&#129300; Threads are def grey...so I'll go with what you said, and assume they are correct. Here is the original link with more photos. Thanks for all your help...Bal just confuses me to no end[emoji30]
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-work-plomb-103992




Based on tag, it is def plomb. I forgot Anthra wasn't produced for f/w that year.


----------



## missjenny2679

saira1214 said:


> Based on tag, it is def plomb. I forgot Anthra wasn't produced for f/w that year.




[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji173]&#65039; Thanks!


----------



## 123EL

dropbox.com/s/fuxdonhmaitw836/Photo%2028-2-16%2C%202%2014%2009%20PM.jpg?dl=0

dropbox.com/s/j1kv5w1b0hmxdhc/Photo%2028-2-16%2C%202%2014%2039%20PM.jpg?dl=0

Just bought this and need help to ID! 
The tag says 2012, so I did some search and the closest Colour I see is pre F/W Cumin! Does it look about right? I thought it'd be more brown, but this has some patchiness with light and dark brown. Wonder what anyone else's experience with cumin is. (The swatch is like that too!) Also, this is mGSH? 

Hope to hear from you experts soon  Thanks!

/edit oops I don't know why the images aren't showing up in the post...  until I find out why, it would be great if you can just click the image link >.<


----------



## cathead87

Hi - I recently acquired this Black GGH PT and it did not include the cards indicating the year.  The studs are a lighter gold than the zipper...so I was actually searching the threads last night trying to see if maybe there was a fading issue.  I found a few posts where you mentioned that GGH was produced in 2012 (LE)...and there was a "k" tag and lighter gold was used.  I was wondering if this bag is part of the LE 2012...or some other year.  Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## saira1214

123EL said:


> dropbox.com/s/fuxdonhmaitw836/Photo%2028-2-16%2C%202%2014%2009%20PM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> dropbox.com/s/j1kv5w1b0hmxdhc/Photo%2028-2-16%2C%202%2014%2039%20PM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> Just bought this and need help to ID!
> The tag says 2012, so I did some search and the closest Colour I see is pre F/W Cumin! Does it look about right? I thought it'd be more brown, but this has some patchiness with light and dark brown. Wonder what anyone else's experience with cumin is. (The swatch is like that too!) Also, this is mGSH?
> 
> Hope to hear from you experts soon  Thanks!
> 
> /edit oops I don't know why the images aren't showing up in the post...  until I find out why, it would be great if you can just click the image link >.<



This is definitely Cumin. I have a RH City and love the color. It's a light brown with yellow.  It's perfect for Spring/Summer seasons. Congrats!


----------



## saira1214

cathead87 said:


> Hi - I recently acquired this Black GGH PT and it did not include the cards indicating the year.  The studs are a lighter gold than the zipper...so I was actually searching the threads last night trying to see if maybe there was a fading issue.  I found a few posts where you mentioned that GGH was produced in 2012 (LE)...and there was a "k" tag and lighter gold was used.  I was wondering if this bag is part of the LE 2012...or some other year.  Thanks for any assistance.



This is definitely from the LE line in 2012.  Giant hardware was discontinued in 2011 and giant gold hardware was discontinued in 2009.  They brought back giant gold hardware for a limited time in 2012 and used a paler gold.  People have said that it is lighting because it was no longer 24 kt gold, but 22 kt. I'm not sure if that was the case or not, but it is definitely lighter.  Some people prefer that over the very yellow gold that was used earlier.


----------



## Ablp_bags

Can someone please please please identify this bag please. Style, leather material and sz. Thank you very much!


----------



## saira1214

Ablp_bags said:


> Can someone please please please identify this bag please. Style, leather material and sz. Thank you very much!




Please post a photo of the back of the tag, and the back of the mirror. I think this is either a 2007 or 2008 anthracite work. Can say which leather yet without the added photos.


----------



## Ablp_bags

saira1214 said:


> Please post a photo of the back of the tag, and the back of the mirror. I think this is either a 2007 or 2008 anthracite work. Can say which leather yet without the added photos.



That's the only pic I have! I took it from a stranger lol. Looking to buy the same but have no idea what style it is.


----------



## saira1214

Ablp_bags said:


> That's the only pic I have! I took it from a stranger lol. Looking to buy the same but have no idea what style it is.



I can't help you with the specifics then.


----------



## muchstuff

Ablp_bags said:


> That's the only pic I have! I took it from a stranger lol. Looking to buy the same but have no idea what style it is.



Out of curiosity, as I'm no expert at all, did this bag have a shoulder strap?


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> I can't help you with the specifics then.



Always looking to educate myself, Saira, when I look at the pic of this bag it looks like the back edge has the little dip in the middle. I've never held a work IRL, do they have that dip? I always thought they were straight across and the part time had the dip, similar to the City? Thanks for your patience as always!


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> Always looking to educate myself, Saira, when I look at the pic of this bag it looks like the back edge has the little dip in the middle. I've never held a work IRL, do they have that dip? I always thought they were straight across and the part time had the dip, similar to the City? Thanks for your patience as always!




It's honestly hard for me to tell. At first I thought it was a PT, but I'm not seeing the shoulder strap. Because this photo doesn't depict the whole bag, it is really hard to give information about the bag.


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> It's honestly hard for me to tell. At first I thought it was a PT, but I'm not seeing the shoulder strap. Because this photo doesn't depict the whole bag, it is really hard to give information about the bag.



Good point re: the shoulder strap. I'm curious, think I'll ask! Thanks saira!


----------



## Ablp_bags

muchstuff said:


> Out of curiosity, as I'm no expert at all, did this bag have a shoulder strap?



The was no strap when I borrowed to take picture. But then maybe she removed it. I don't know much about balenciaga


----------



## Ablp_bags

Thank you all. I will try to do some research. I'm no balenciaga expert so that makes it an hard to get the exact bag


----------



## muchstuff

Ablp_bags said:


> The was no strap when I borrowed to take picture. But then maybe she removed it. I don't know much about balenciaga



If the strap was removed there still would have been the rings on the sides of the bag that the strap attaches too. Do you recall if it had them?


----------



## Ablp_bags

muchstuff said:


> If the strap was removed there still would have been the rings on the sides of the bag that the strap attaches too. Do you recall if it had them?



I think so


----------



## Ablp_bags

Where can I find balenciaga city or part time with big giant gold studs!!?


----------



## muchstuff

Ablp_bags said:


> I think so



As saira mentioned, without more photos it's not possible to say with certainty, but if it had a place for a strap it may have been a part time. If no strap, it may have been a work. Saira mentioned the colour as anthracite. If you look in the reference library under the style reference subforum you could look at photos of those two styles. If you prefer a shoulder strap you might want the part time, or if you prefer one a little smaller, the city is very popular. The bag in your photo had what's called giant hardware, which came in two sizes depending on when the bag was manufactured. This looks like G21 which was made earlier and was the larger of the two. Saira mentioned it could have been 2007 or 2008, so depending again on when it was manufactured the leather could have been either chevre (goat) or agneau (lamb).
There's a ton to learn about Balenciaga, which is part of the fascination for me. I'm still a rookie when it comes to these bags but half the fun is learning. We're very fortunate to have some really knowledgeable people who are willing to take the time to help us out. Welcome to your next obsession!


----------



## muchstuff

Ablp_bags said:


> Where can I find balenciaga city or part time with big giant gold studs!!?



Some good sites to check are Real Deal Collections, HG Bags, Fashionphile, Trendlee, Ann's Fabulous Finds, Tradesy, eBay...everyone has their favourites. If you find something you like be sure to post the appropriate photos on the "authenticate this" thread before you purchase (check out the first couple of posts on that thread for the necessary photos at the correct angles)...good luck hunting!


----------



## Ablp_bags

muchstuff said:


> As saira mentioned, without more photos it's not possible to say with certainty, but if it had a place for a strap it may have been a part time. If no strap, it may have been a work. Saira mentioned the colour as anthracite. If you look in the reference library under the style reference subforum you could look at photos of those two styles. If you prefer a shoulder strap you might want the part time, or if you prefer one a little smaller, the city is very popular. The bag in your photo had what's called giant hardware, which came in two sizes depending on when the bag was manufactured. This looks like G21 which was made earlier and was the larger of the two. Saira mentioned it could have been 2007 or 2008, so depending again on when it was manufactured the leather could have been either chevre (goat) or agneau (lamb).
> There's a ton to learn about Balenciaga, which is part of the fascination for me. I'm still a rookie when it comes to these bags but half the fun is learning. We're very fortunate to have some really knowledgeable people who are willing to take the time to help us out. Welcome to your next obsession!



 You are the best! Thank for helping and for your insight ! I will have many more questions for you in the future! God bless


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> As saira mentioned, without more photos it's not possible to say with certainty, but if it had a place for a strap it may have been a part time. If no strap, it may have been a work. Saira mentioned the colour as anthracite. If you look in the reference library under the style reference subforum you could look at photos of those two styles. If you prefer a shoulder strap you might want the part time, or if you prefer one a little smaller, the city is very popular. The bag in your photo had what's called giant hardware, which came in two sizes depending on when the bag was manufactured. This looks like G21 which was made earlier and was the larger of the two. Saira mentioned it could have been 2007 or 2008, so depending again on when it was manufactured the leather could have been either chevre (goat) or agneau (lamb).
> 
> There's a ton to learn about Balenciaga, which is part of the fascination for me. I'm still a rookie when it comes to these bags but half the fun is learning. We're very fortunate to have some really knowledgeable people who are willing to take the time to help us out. Welcome to your next obsession!







muchstuff said:


> Some good sites to check are Real Deal Collections, HG Bags, Fashionphile, Trendlee, Ann's Fabulous Finds, Tradesy, eBay...everyone has their favourites. If you find something you like be sure to post the appropriate photos on the "authenticate this" thread before you purchase (check out the first couple of posts on that thread for the necessary photos at the correct angles)...good luck hunting!




Thanks so much for your help! [emoji131][emoji131][emoji131][emoji182][emoji182][emoji182]


----------



## dolali

dolali said:


> Hello Saira,
> 
> Is this Argent from 2008? the color grey seems a bit darker than others I find on the web but it may be the lighting on pics.
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-day-hobo-argent-108753
> 
> Thank you so much for your time and help!!!





saira1214 said:


> Do it! This bag is giving me a little bit of trouble because it can be a darker Argent. I keep going back and forth.  Either way, you will get a coveted color if it is indeed 2008 Argent or 2009 Galet.



I received the bag today and it is gorgeous! And saira, let me tell you, *YOU ARE THE BEST!* Bag came with cards and it is indeed a 2009 Galet! I love it. I want to thank you for your help! You are always so helpful, knowledgeable, and kind :urock:

I took a quick pic to show my new-to-me, 2009 Galet with GSH:


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> Thanks so much for your help! [emoji131][emoji131][emoji131][emoji182][emoji182][emoji182]



My pleasure, glad that there's some small thing I can do when you all do so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Ablp_bags said:


> You are the best! Thank for helping and for your insight ! I will have many more questions for you in the future! God bless



Any time, I may not know the answers but I might be able to point you in the right direction!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> I received the bag today and it is gorgeous! And saira, let me tell you, *YOU ARE THE BEST!* Bag came with cards and it is indeed a 2009 Galet! I love it. I want to thank you for your help! You are always so helpful, knowledgeable, and kind :urock:
> 
> I took a quick pic to show my new-to-me, 2009 Galet with GSH:



OMG that's a beautiful colour . One more thing on my must have list...


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> OMG that's a beautiful colour . One more thing on my must have list...



Thank you! It looks like light grey marble!! I love it.

Thank you to you too muchstuff for your help and encouragement!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Thank you! It looks like light grey marble!! I love it.
> 
> Thank you to you too muchstuff for your help and encouragement!



My pleasure, love your avatar!


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, love your avatar!



Thank you! It is my handsome boy "Don Juan"


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Thank you! It is my handsome boy "Don Juan"



Ohhh purrfect...


----------



## oliviamaurice

Hello, I have a question about the bag with the following link. I am wondering which year it is from. I've checked it with the seller but they have no idea. If you have time, please help me. Thank you.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENCIAGA-The-First-2-way-Bag-Leather-Grey-285433-BF086748/311557790128?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D35412%26meid%3D247422284fad4e358570b1baf0fc282a%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D311557790128


----------



## saira1214

dolali said:


> I received the bag today and it is gorgeous! And saira, let me tell you, *YOU ARE THE BEST!* Bag came with cards and it is indeed a 2009 Galet! I love it. I want to thank you for your help! You are always so helpful, knowledgeable, and kind :urock:
> 
> 
> 
> I took a quick pic to show my new-to-me, 2009 Galet with GSH:




She's perfect!! I love the it with the silver hardware. So glad I could help. Enjoy!!


----------



## saira1214

oliviamaurice said:


> Hello, I have a question about the bag with the following link. I am wondering which year it is from. I've checked it with the seller but they have no idea. If you have time, please help me. Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC...0fc282a&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=311557790128




I can't see the full part of the back of the tag, so I can only guess that it is 2013-2015. I can't narrow it down unfortunately.


----------



## oliviamaurice

deleted. sorry wrong reply.


----------



## oliviamaurice

saira1214 said:


> I can't see the full part of the back of the tag, so I can only guess that it is 2013-2015. I can't narrow it down unfortunately.



Thank you very much. I've asked the seller about the details but they weren't helpful. I don't think that it's a good idea to try my luck this time.


----------



## Sssy

oliviamaurice said:


> Hello, I have a question about the bag with the following link. I am wondering which year it is from. I've checked it with the seller but they have no idea. If you have time, please help me. Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENCIAGA-The-First-2-way-Bag-Leather-Grey-285433-BF086748/311557790128?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D35412%26meid%3D247422284fad4e358570b1baf0fc282a%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D311557790128





saira1214 said:


> I can't see the full part of the back of the tag, so I can only guess that it is 2013-2015. I can't narrow it down unfortunately.



On the bottom of the page there is a picture of the tag- F tag- S/S 2015


----------



## oliviamaurice

Sssy said:


> On the bottom of the page there is a picture of the tag- F tag- S/S 2015



WOW! Sssy, you are super!   It took me ages to  the letter F.


----------



## saira1214

Sssy said:


> On the bottom of the page there is a picture of the tag- F tag- S/S 2015



Oh, thanks Sssy! I was on my phone and couldn't see the tag.


----------



## Sssy

oliviamaurice said:


> WOW! Sssy, you are super!   It took me ages to  the letter F.







saira1214 said:


> Oh, thanks Sssy! I was on my phone and couldn't see the tag.



I thought you couldn't see the tag for some reasons


----------



## Ablp_bags

How about this one guys!


----------



## Ablp_bags

More pic


----------



## Ablp_bags

More


----------



## Ablp_bags

Last one


----------



## Dianelv

Hiya, I'm new to Balenciaga and have just purchased this blue city as it is discounted quite a bit! But it is not clear on the website what the proper name of the colour is or what season it's from. Does anyone know? 
http://www.fashionette.co.uk/balenciaga-city-studs-blue

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Dianelv said:


> Hiya, I'm new to Balenciaga and have just purchased this blue city as it is discounted quite a bit! But it is not clear on the website what the proper name of the colour is or what season it's from. Does anyone know?
> http://www.fashionette.co.uk/balenciaga-city-studs-blue
> 
> Thank you!



Hi and welcome! Try posting on the "Identify this" thread, saira is very knowledgeable. (The thread is for authenticated bags only...I'm not familiar with Fashionette as a seller?)


----------



## Dianelv

muchstuff said:


> Hi and welcome! Try posting on the "Identify this" thread, saira is very knowledgeable. (The thread is for authenticated bags only...I'm not familiar with Fashionette as a seller?)



Fashionette is a company based in Germany. I'm in the UK. I've searched for them on here and they seem to have very good reviews. So I don't doubt this bags authenticity. I just wanted to know the year,name and type of leather as those details aren't listed :/ I'll post it in the thread you mentioned. Thank you


----------



## Dianelv

Hiya, I'm new to balenciaga and I've just purchased this blue city from fashionette. They're a company based in Germany and I've read very good reviews about them on tpf so I don't doubt this bags authenticity at all. I just want to know the name of the colour, year and leather etc. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you  

http://www.fashionette.co.uk/balenciaga-city-studs-blue


----------



## muchstuff

A question for the experts... I've read that the pocket on the mirror was done away with F/W 2008, and that chevre was completely discontinued in S/S 2008. So, would a white  GGH hobo bag with a pocket on the mirror be from S/S 08 and be agneau? Or chevre? Did any of the agneau bags have mirror pockets?  Or is this a 2007 and the colour is natural instead of white? I've never seen natural IRL... thanks for any help! (I've asked for a pic of the back of the tag).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322028627457?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## LostInBal

Please ladies, could you identify Color? Could be a 07 tomato? TIA!


----------



## peacebabe

Though not very clear, but when i zoom in, it looks like a "E" tag. If it's so, it's F/W 2005 Bleu Obscur


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Though not very clear, but when i zoom in, it looks like a "E" tag. If it's so, it's F/W 2005 Bleu Obscur



Peace, you said a 2005...


----------



## peacebabe

hahahah .... opps ..... should be 2015 ~~~

Thanks !



muchstuff said:


> Peace, you said a 2005...


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> hahahah .... opps ..... should be 2015 ~~~
> 
> Thanks !



Heya, did you see my post 9829? I have a leather confusion happening . Were there ever any agneau bags made with pockets on the mirrors? Like in S/S 2008?


----------



## peacebabe

I saw your post! But since Chevre was completely stopped from SS2008, I will presume that those SS2008 with pocket on mirror are Agneau then 



muchstuff said:


> Heya, did you see my post 9829? I have a leather confusion happening . Were there ever any agneau bags made with pockets on the mirrors? Like in S/S 2008?


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> I saw your post! But since Chevre was completely stopped from SS2008, I will presume that those SS2008 with pocket on mirror are Agneau then



Yup, that's what I get too from what I've read. I'm wondering if it was in fact a transition season. Seems weird that they made the mirror with pocket for one season of agneau.


----------



## Dianelv

peacebabe said:


> hahahah .... opps ..... should be 2015 ~~~
> 
> Thanks !



Lol thanks, I get a bit worried when you said 2005! Ha thanks


----------



## peacebabe

Perhaps Bal wanted to make changes as subtle as possible so that customer won't "jump" so much ??? hahahahaha ....... 



muchstuff said:


> Yup, that's what I get too from what I've read. I'm wondering if it was in fact a transition season. Seems weird that they made the mirror with pocket for one season of agneau.


----------



## peacebabe

Well, to be frank, most "hardcore" bal fans will be extremely glad if it's 2005 and in such NEW condition ...... perhaps you won't get the chance to get it !!! 




Dianelv said:


> Lol thanks, I get a bit worried when you said 2005! Ha thanks


----------



## Dianelv

peacebabe said:


> Well, to be frank, most "hardcore" bal fans will be extremely glad if it's 2005 and in such NEW condition ...... perhaps you won't get the chance to get it !!!



Lol well as I said, I'm new to balenciaga so I don't know much about past seasons and their collectibility just yet. Once I dip my toe in with this bag though, I might start looking into it more


----------



## peacebabe

Im sure you will be "hooked" !!!

Look through the Forum! They are really informative 



Dianelv said:


> Lol well as I said, I'm new to balenciaga so I don't know much about past seasons and their collectibility just yet. Once I dip my toe in with this bag though, I might start looking into it more


----------



## Phoephoe15

Hi ladies, I wonder if you could please help me out. Do you think this is an 05 teal or turquoise? Thanks so much! [emoji4]


----------



## lienlientutu

hi ladies, anyone can tell what kind of blue this is? site dont have the leather tag shown  Thanks!

product-images1.therealreal.com/BAL33038_1_enlarged.jpg


----------



## Phoephoe15

Any ideas ladies? I have more photos if needed [emoji4]


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> A question for the experts... I've read that the pocket on the mirror was done away with F/W 2008, and that chevre was completely discontinued in S/S 2008. So, would a white  GGH hobo bag with a pocket on the mirror be from S/S 08 and be agneau? Or chevre? Did any of the agneau bags have mirror pockets?  Or is this a 2007 and the colour is natural instead of white? I've never seen natural IRL... thanks for any help! (I've asked for a pic of the back of the tag).
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322028627457?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



Here's a photo of the back of the tag...any opinions on the above question? Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

Phoephoe15 said:


> Hi ladies, I wonder if you could please help me out. Do you think this is an 05 teal or turquoise? Thanks so much! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294911




05 turq


----------



## saira1214

aalinne_72 said:


> Please ladies, could you identify Color? Could be a 07 tomato? TIA!




Yep.[emoji3]


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> Here's a photo of the back of the tag...any opinions on the above question? Thanks!




These pictures are terrible. I'm on my phone, but the bag looks white. I don't see any photos of the back of the mirror, but it is probably 2007 f/w white or ivory. Either would be chèvre.


----------



## Phoephoe15

Thank you so much Saira [emoji8]


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> These pictures are terrible. I'm on my phone, but the bag looks white. I don't see any photos of the back of the mirror, but it is probably 2007 f/w white or ivory. Either would be chèvre.



Thanks saira, I guess I should have phrased my question differently, as it was more about whether or not a mirror with the pocket could be agneau rather than chevre. Since I didn't see ivory or white on the 07 colour charts that I could find, but saw white on the S/S 08, it was confusing me. And yes, there was no photo of the mirror back, I messaged the seller to ask.
Sorry, I guess I should have just started a different thread rather than posting it on the "identify this" one.


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> Thanks saira, I guess I should have phrased my question differently, as it was more about whether or not a mirror with the pocket could be agneau rather than chevre. Since I didn't see ivory or white on the 07 colour charts that I could find, but saw white on the S/S 08, it was confusing me. And yes, there was no photo of the mirror back, I messaged the seller to ask.
> 
> Sorry, I guess I should have just started a different thread rather than posting it on the "identify this" one.




Balenciaga's quality control is not perfect, so there have been anomaly f/w 08 bags with chèvre leather and a pocket on the back. So yes, to answer your question, it is possible.


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> Balenciaga's quality control is not perfect, so there have been anomaly f/w 08 bags with chèvre leather and a pocket on the back. So yes, to answer your question, it is possible.



Thanks very much for the info.


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hi! Does anyone have any idea what the style of this bag is called? Thank you!!


----------



## saira1214

CallMeSteph said:


> Hi! Does anyone have any idea what the style of this bag is called? Thank you!!




I'm not good with the men's style. It looks like the squash bag, but it's not. Sorry. Maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## MollyLim

Hello everyone! Can anyone tell what this was called and from what year? Thank you in advance&#65281;


----------



## MollyLim

Here is one more photo of the serial number. thank you!


----------



## MollyLim

MollyLim said:


> Hello everyone! Can anyone tell what this was called and from what year? Thank you in advance&#65281;




Here is one more photo of the serial number. Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

MollyLim said:


> Here is one more photo of the serial number. Thank you!



The lighting is making this a little hard for me.  Is it grey or white? I think it is 2011 Papyrus (which is a light elephant grey), but it looks to be a little light for that.  It can also be 2011 white or 2010 Nacre which is a mother of pearl white with a little pink in it.


----------



## ponypie

Hi ladies! May I get some help identifying this colour? Could it be 07 ocean or 09 tempete?


http://www.bonanza.com/listings/New-With-Tags-Balenciaga-Envelope-Clutch-Blue-Gsh/255160695


----------



## saira1214

ponypie said:


> Hi ladies! May I get some help identifying this colour? Could it be 07 ocean or 09 tempete?
> 
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/New-With-Tags-Balenciaga-Envelope-Clutch-Blue-Gsh/255160695



2009 Tempete


----------



## ponypie

Thanks a bunch Saira! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## ksuromax

Good day! Can anyone, please, help me to identify this beauty? Serial No reads 224902*002123 Which year is it? and what is the model name? 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksuromax

Here are the photos


----------



## goldfish19

Can someone identify this style for me?


----------



## Naminami

Balenciaga hip


----------



## Livia1

This is not the Hip, it is the Date bag. It is smaller than Hip and I believe it has been discontinued.


----------



## saira1214

ksuromax said:


> Here are the photos



2009 raisin street bag.


----------



## ksuromax

saira1214 said:


> 2009 raisin street bag.


 Thanks a ton!


----------



## Ablp_bags

Hi ladies!
Posted here before but I was not able to provide enough pics. Please help me identify this bag and color thank you very much


----------



## Ablp_bags

Full bag pic!


----------



## saira1214

Ablp_bags said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Posted here before but I was not able to provide enough pics. Please help me identify this bag and color thank you very much




It is a 2011 LE Anthra part time


----------



## Margit_br

Hi,

Can you help me identify this old City -she's a dark blue. 

I don't know how old it is, but think it's rather old -the tassels are in a poor condition and the silverplate is lost, unfortunately and that's why I can't identify it...

Hope to find some new tassels if I can identify the colour -please help me [emoji6][emoji120]&#127996;


----------



## Margit_br

Margit_br said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help me identify this old City -she's a dark blue.
> 
> I don't know how old it is, but think it's rather old -the tassels are in a poor condition and the silverplate is lost, unfortunately and that's why I can't identify it...
> 
> Hope to find some new tassels if I can identify the colour -please help me [emoji6][emoji120]&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> View attachment 3301970
> View attachment 3301971
> View attachment 3301972
> View attachment 3301975
> View attachment 3301989
> View attachment 3301990




Can it be the Dark Turquoise from S/S 2004?

I can take pictures in daylight tomorrow...


----------



## saira1214

Margit_br said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help me identify this old City -she's a dark blue.
> 
> I don't know how old it is, but think it's rather old -the tassels are in a poor condition and the silverplate is lost, unfortunately and that's why I can't identify it...
> 
> Hope to find some new tassels if I can identify the colour -please help me [emoji6][emoji120]&#127996;
> 
> View attachment 3301970
> View attachment 3301971
> View attachment 3301972
> View attachment 3301975
> View attachment 3301989
> View attachment 3301990




2005 navy or 2006 ink. Is it blurple? I see some purple undertones. If so, it is ink. The tag color on the inside makes me think it is 05 navy since that seems to be the untainted color.

Eta: this looks like it has been dyed from its original color. So it is hard to tell. Does it have a mirror? Can you post a photo of the back? Could be 2009 officer, but I think it has been dyed.


----------



## Margit_br

saira1214 said:


> 2005 navy or 2006 ink. Is it blurple? I see some purple undertones. If so, it is ink. The tag color on the inside makes me think it is 05 navy since that seems to be the untainted color.
> 
> Eta: this looks like it has been dyed from its original color. So it is hard to tell. Does it have a mirror? Can you post a photo of the back? Could be 2009 officer, but I think it has been dyed.




No it's not blurple but just a dark blue 

-I thought it was just old and a dirty. It's a shame if it has been dyed and don't like that. 

Just need to inform that I just gave the bag some conditioner because it was so dry and in bad condition and I hoped that would help.

I don't have the mirror -only the long strap

I have more pictures in daylight -hope that helps identify the colour and I really hope it's not dyed [emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;


----------



## saira1214

Margit_br said:


> No it's not blurple but just a dark blue
> 
> -I thought it was just old and a dirty. It's a shame if it has been dyed and don't like that.
> 
> Just need to inform that I just gave the bag some conditioner because it was so dry and in bad condition and I hoped that would help.
> 
> I don't have the mirror -only the long strap
> 
> I have more pictures in daylight -hope that helps identify the colour and I really hope it's not dyed [emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;
> 
> View attachment 3302290
> View attachment 3302291
> View attachment 3302292
> View attachment 3302293
> View attachment 3302294
> View attachment 3302295
> View attachment 3302296
> View attachment 3302297




The conditioner may be what I am seeing. Is it completely dry? If not, it is really hard to tell as I can only go off the tag color and the strap since it looks like they weren't conditioned. Since the silver tag has been removed as well, it is difficult. Based on the fact that it has purple undertones it is 06 ink or 09 officer.


----------



## ksuromax

and one more, please
I personally think it's a 07 weekender, (plate code, undone edges) but seller claims it's a "Giant 12 tote"... another question, is it goat? or lamb? TIA!


----------



## saira1214

ksuromax said:


> and one more, please
> I personally think it's a 07 weekender, (plate code, undone edges) but seller claims it's a "Giant 12 tote"... another question, is it goat? or lamb? TIA!




It is a weekender from 2007 and it is Mogano. It is chèvre.


----------



## ksuromax

saira1214 said:


> It is a weekender from 2007 and it is Mogano. It is chèvre.


 
Dear Saira, thanks so much for your prompt advice! You are a star!


----------



## saira1214

ksuromax said:


> Dear Saira, thanks so much for your prompt advice! You are a star!




No worries! The lighting is weird, so post pics if you buy it. It could also be Sienna, but it is really hard to tell.


----------



## ksuromax

saira1214 said:


> No worries! The lighting is weird, so post pics if you buy it. It could also be Sienna, but it is really hard to tell.


 
yeah, must be a direct flash
I purchased it, will be delivered sometime next week, once I get hold if it, will post the pix
Thanks again for your kind assistance


----------



## ksuromax

I have googled pix of both, according to posted photos it looks more like Sienna, but its still ok to me, I only needed to know if it was a chevre leather (never had this type in my collection) and also to make sure it was 2007 (one of the best years for B leathers), 'cause the Seller posted it as Giant 12 (which was introduced only 2012), again, thanks a lot! pix to be posted later )


----------



## saira1214

ksuromax said:


> I have googled pix of both, according to posted photos it looks more like Sienna, but its still ok to me, I only needed to know if it was a chevre leather (never had this type in my collection) and also to make sure it was 2007 (one of the best years for B leathers), 'cause the Seller posted it as Giant 12 (which was introduced only 2012), again, thanks a lot! pix to be posted later )




It is definitely 2007 and chèvre. It is not a giant hardware bag, it is regular brass hardware. Do post a pic when you get it since Sienna and Mogano are from the same season. In the pictures, it looks a bit dark to be Sienna.


----------



## Dianelv

Michelle1x said:


> I believe this is a spring 15 color (but not sure).  Seems too blue for Gris Chartreaux?  Any ideas what it is?  thanks!




Hi do you still have this bag? It looks just like my bleu obscur that I just got. It's a beautiful colour.


----------



## LostInBal

Margit_br said:


> No it's not blurple but just a dark blue
> 
> -I thought it was just old and a dirty. It's a shame if it has been dyed and don't like that.
> 
> Just need to inform that I just gave the bag some conditioner because it was so dry and in bad condition and I hoped that would help.
> 
> I don't have the mirror -only the long strap
> 
> I have more pictures in daylight -hope that helps identify the colour and I really hope it's not dyed [emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;
> 
> View attachment 3302290
> View attachment 3302291
> View attachment 3302292
> View attachment 3302293
> View attachment 3302294
> View attachment 3302295
> View attachment 3302296
> View attachment 3302297



The silver plate is missing but looks like a 05 Índigo Blue City!!


----------



## Margit_br

aalinne_72 said:


> The silver plate is missing but looks like a 05 Índigo Blue City!!




I cleaned the bag as it was quite dirty -I still don't think that the bag was dyed... It's brighter now than the pictures I have added earlier... Now I just need to find new tassels that match the colour but it will probably be difficult [emoji53]


----------



## saira1214

Margit_br said:


> I cleaned the bag as it was quite dirty -I still don't think that the bag was dyed... It's brighter now than the pictures I have added earlier... Now I just need to find new tassels that match the colour but it will probably be difficult [emoji53]
> 
> View attachment 3306052




I don't think it was dyed either, but the earlier pictures showed discoloration so that was my thought. I didn't know that you cleaned and conditioned it, which makes the bag a darker color until it's dried. Is this a photo of the bag completely dried? Otherwise, it is very difficult to tell the color and we will all be guessing at this point. The tassels will be hard to find.  Earlier bags came with tassels and on rare occasions Bal will sell replacements, but I doubt they will have the tassels for your bag. You may want to consider tassels that are a close match to your bag. Again, I would give suggestions, but I need an accurate depiction of the bag.


----------



## Margit_br

saira1214 said:


> I don't think it was dyed either, but the earlier pictures showed discoloration so that was my thought. I didn't know that you cleaned and conditioned it, which makes the bag a darker color until it's dried. Is this a photo of the bag completely dried? Otherwise, it is very difficult to tell the color and we will all be guessing at this point. The tassels will be hard to find.  Earlier bags came with tassels and on rare occasions Bal will sell replacements, but I doubt they will have the tassels for your bag. You may want to consider tassels that are a close match to your bag. Again, I would give suggestions, but I need an accurate depiction of the bag.




To start with I just conditioned the bag because I thought it was dry but then I realized that it was dirty and therefore I cleaned it and provided the conditioner again

And yes this is how the bag looks when it's completely dry [emoji1]

And unfortunately it's almost impossible to find tassels in the correct color to these old colours... [emoji26]


----------



## saira1214

Margit_br said:


> To start with I just conditioned the bag because I thought it was dry but then I realized that it was dirty and therefore I cleaned it and provided the conditioner again
> 
> And yes this is how the bag looks when it's completely dry [emoji1]
> 
> And unfortunately it's almost impossible to find tassels in the correct color to these old colours... [emoji26]




For some reason, it's giving me trouble. I'm not sure if it's because of the lighting or what, but it is showing heavy purple tones. Also, the leather texture seems to be consistent with 05, but it is much darker than 05 indigo. My guesses include, 05 indigo, 06 ink, or 09 Officer. Here are some photos. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




09 officer





05 indigo




2006 ink


----------



## Livia1

Margit_br said:


> No it's not blurple but just a dark blue
> 
> -I thought it was just old and a dirty. It's a shame if it has been dyed and don't like that.
> 
> Just need to inform that I just gave the bag some conditioner because it was so dry and in bad condition and I hoped that would help.
> 
> I don't have the mirror -only the long strap
> 
> I have more pictures in daylight -hope that helps identify the colour and I really hope it's not dyed [emoji120]&#65533;&#65533;[emoji120]&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> View attachment 3302290
> View attachment 3302291
> View attachment 3302292
> View attachment 3302293
> View attachment 3302294
> View attachment 3302295
> View attachment 3302296
> View attachment 3302297





saira1214 said:


> For some reason, it's giving me trouble. I'm not sure if it's because of the lighting or what, but it is showing heavy purple tones. Also, the leather texture seems to be consistent with 05, but it is much darker than 05 indigo. My guesses include, 05 indigo, 06 ink, or 09 Officer. Here are some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306201
> 
> 
> 09 officer
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306205
> 
> 
> 05 indigo
> 
> View attachment 3306206
> 
> 
> 2006 ink




That's a very used bag and maybe it's a case of discolouration but in my opinion, the leather looks like it has been redyed.
The leather definitely does not look like Officier or Ink.

Are you absolutely sure it is authentic? The leather just looks off.


----------



## saira1214

Livia1 said:


> That's a very used bag and maybe it's a case of discolouration but in my opinion, the leather looks like it has been redyed.
> The leather definitely does not look like Officier or Ink.
> 
> Are you absolutely sure it is authentic? The leather just looks off.




And that of course would be another reason it's giving me trouble. I've reiterated a few times that the thread is only for bags that have been authenticated and it is also in the title. 

I agree, ink and officer are reaches as well because of the leather. This one is giving me a lot of trouble and the fact that there is no silver plate and mirror make it harder. I have to go by the way the tag looks, and the underside of the strap which seem to be the original color. 

I originally thought it was dyed as well, but the OP is confident that it has not been dyed. I don't know.


----------



## Livia1

saira1214 said:


> And that of course would be another reason it's giving me trouble. I've reiterated a few times that the thread is only for bags that have been authenticated and it is also in the title.
> 
> I agree, ink and officer are reaches as well because of the leather. This one is giving me a lot of trouble and the fact that there is no silver plate and mirror make it harder. I have to go by the way the tag looks, and the underside of the strap which seem to be the original color.
> 
> I originally thought it was dyed as well, but the OP is confident that it has not been dyed. I don't know.




I agree, the inside of the strap etc. could be Indigo but I've just never seen such difference in colour on a bag before i.e. the colour on the bag itself compared to the colour of the corner panels etc. Now unless it was redyed. It _is _a very beat up bag though.


----------



## saira1214

Livia1 said:


> I agree, the inside of the strap etc. could be Indigo but I've just never seen such difference in colour on a bag before i.e. the colour on the bag itself compared to the colour of the corner panels etc. Now unless it was redyed. It _is _a very beat up bag though.




Yes, very well used. She said it has been cleaned too, so I think that's as good as we will get.


----------



## Margit_br

saira1214 said:


> Yes, very well used. She said it has been cleaned too, so I think that's as good as we will get.




I am sure that it is authentic , yes 

And if the bag had not lost silver plate I wouldn't have som much trouble to definate the color  

You are right, the bag is really old and VERY used - the corners is certainly not pretty. I haven't got the bag from new so of course I can not positively say that it has not been dyed and I don't think it looks like ink or officer 

- you girls have with no doubt more expertise with these colors than I have so if you think it looks like the bag has been dyed this is probably the case, unfortunately


----------



## Margit_br

Margit_br said:


> I am sure that it is authentic , yes
> 
> And if the bag had not lost silver plate I wouldn't have som much trouble to definate the color
> 
> You are right, the bag is really old and VERY used - the corners is certainly not pretty. I haven't got the bag from new so of course I can not positively say that it has not been dyed and I don't think it looks like ink or officer
> 
> - you girls have with no doubt more expertise with these colors than I have so if you think it looks like the bag has been dyed this is probably the case, unfortunately




But I thank you for your input... [emoji6]

 -I will probably never be sure about what color the bag original had when it's in this bad condition and therefore I'll just try to find some matching tassels.

Thank you for your expertise - your the best! [emoji1][emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## saira1214

Margit_br said:


> But I thank you for your input... [emoji6]
> 
> -I will probably never be sure about what color the bag original had when it's in this bad condition and therefore I'll just try to find some matching tassels.
> 
> Thank you for your expertise - your the best! [emoji1][emoji106]&#127996;




Of course! I hate when I can't ID. It grates on me. I really do think it was 05 indigo at some point, but the color it has become will make it hard to find tassels.


----------



## MollyLim

saira1214 said:


> The lighting is making this a little hard for me.  Is it grey or white? I think it is 2011 Papyrus (which is a light elephant grey), but it looks to be a little light for that.  It can also be 2011 white or 2010 Nacre which is a mother of pearl white with a little pink in it.




Hi Saira1214. Thank you very much for your reply!  The bag is white. I'm sorry for taking such a confusing picture. I tried to take a new one under the natural light just now and I don't know if it is helpful to identify the bag&#65311;Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

Yea, thanks for the additional picture. It really helps. It is 2010 nacre and is gorgeous.


----------



## MollyLim

saira1214 said:


> Yea, thanks for the additional picture. It really helps. It is 2010 nacre and is gorgeous.



Thanks very much Saira for your quick response. You're so sweet!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Margit_br said:


> No it's not blurple but just a dark blue
> 
> -I thought it was just old and a dirty. It's a shame if it has been dyed and don't like that.
> 
> Just need to inform that I just gave the bag some conditioner because it was so dry and in bad condition and I hoped that would help.
> 
> I don't have the mirror -only the long strap
> 
> I have more pictures in daylight -hope that helps identify the colour and I really hope it's not dyed [emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;
> 
> View attachment 3302290
> View attachment 3302291
> View attachment 3302292
> View attachment 3302293
> View attachment 3302294
> View attachment 3302295
> View attachment 3302296
> View attachment 3302297



I ignore if it was dyed or not but, as for the leather and color on the back side serial leather tag I keep believing it's a 05 indigo


----------



## JuliJenn

Hi Ladies! Could I please ask for your help?  Does anyone know what color/year this bag might be?  Thank you so much for your help!!!!


----------



## saira1214

JuliJenn said:


> Hi Ladies! Could I please ask for your help?  Does anyone know what color/year this bag might be?  Thank you so much for your help!!!!




07 pale magenta.


----------



## ManilaMama

Hello! I hope you can help me identify my bag! I bought it at the Hong Kong airport on November 2014. Is it a maxi twiggy? It has a long strap and one end is looped. What color and year? (I bought it on sale) Let me know if you need more photos. (Or if you need item code on the receipt). Thanks in advance!


----------



## saira1214

ManilaMama said:


> Hello! I hope you can help me identify my bag! I bought it at the Hong Kong airport on November 2014. Is it a maxi twiggy? It has a long strap and one end is looped. What color and year? (I bought it on sale) Let me know if you need more photos. (Or if you need item code on the receipt). Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312891
> View attachment 3312892
> View attachment 3312893
> View attachment 3312894




2012 Coquelicot maxi twiggy.


----------



## ManilaMama

saira1214 said:


> 2012 Coquelicot maxi twiggy.



You're a gem! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## JuliJenn

saira1214 said:


> 07 pale magenta.



Awesome! Thank you so much, Saira!!! I really appreciate your help!!!


----------



## Jeanheikal

Hey girls, so my mom just gave me her old Balenciaga Work in blue and I believe according to the code it was 2006 balenciaga work. After reading some threads about the authenticity, I checked several stuff it should be arite. It includes the tag where it says Balenciaga.Paris  N3156 Y 132110. But what interesting, on the reverse part, it only says 1669 (at the center) and "made in italy" in lower case letter. As I have read some of the threads, shouldn't it be longer or matches the "132110" or some cases said it should be "MADE IN ITALY" in the center with all upper case letter and 1669 at the bottom of it. The problem is, my mom lost the paper works.

Can someone help me and give me enlightenment on this I would love to travel with this bag if this is an authentic "vintage" piece.

Love,
Jean


----------



## saira1214

Jeanheikal said:


> Hey girls, so my mom just gave me her old Balenciaga Work in blue and I believe according to the code it was 2006 balenciaga work. After reading some threads about the authenticity, I checked several stuff it should be arite. It includes the tag where it says Balenciaga.Paris  N3156 Y 132110. But what interesting, on the reverse part, it only says 1669 (at the center) and "made in italy" in lower case letter. As I have read some of the threads, shouldn't it be longer or matches the "132110" or some cases said it should be "MADE IN ITALY" in the center with all upper case letter and 1669 at the bottom of it. The problem is, my mom lost the paper works.
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help me and give me enlightenment on this I would love to travel with this bag if this is an authentic "vintage" piece.
> 
> 
> 
> Love,
> 
> Jean




Are you asking about authenticity or the color? This bag is only for identifying the color/style/year of bags. If you want it authenticated, please go to the authenticate this balenciaga thread. There you will see what pictures you will need to post. If you want the year or color name, please post photos of the full bag and front and back of the tag. Thanks.


----------



## pippajuliet

Hi Ladies, 
Can someone help me ID my bag - from years ago! wouldn't even know where to start.


----------



## saira1214

pippajuliet said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can someone help me ID my bag - from years ago! wouldn't even know where to start.




Have you gotten this bag authenticated? Please do that first.


----------



## pippajuliet

do i need too? I just wouldn't mind knowing if anyone knowd the name of it, style etc.


----------



## saira1214

pippajuliet said:


> do i need too? I just wouldn't mind knowing if anyone knowd the name of it, style etc.




Yes. This thread is only for authentic Bals. I don't think yours is authentic.


----------



## Livia1

pippajuliet said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can someone help me ID my bag - from years ago! wouldn't even know where to start.





pippajuliet said:


> do i need too? I just wouldn't mind knowing if anyone knowd the name of it, style etc.




It is definitely fake.


----------



## WednesdayAddams

Hi  

I'm posting a screenshot from my blog so apologies for the "pin the image" thing popping up. I recently bought this bag from VC and is preloved but I know the site is trusted here. It's been checked a couple of times as well and authenticated but I'd like to know the exact model/year? It doesn't have side zips.


----------



## saira1214

WednesdayAddams said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> I'm posting a screenshot from my blog so apologies for the "pin the image" thing popping up. I recently bought this bag from VC and is preloved but I know the site is trusted here. It's been checked a couple of times as well and authenticated but I'd like to know the exact model/year? It doesn't have side zips.




It looks like a  mini A4 papier. I'm not sure of the color since I'm not as familiar with this line and the colors, but it look black. The papier line started out in 2012 and looks black which has been made every season since then. Can you take a photo of the back of the tag on the inside? If it has a letter, I can give you the year.


----------



## saira1214

Livia1 said:


> It is definitely fake.




Thanks, Livia! I'm definitely not an authenticating expert, but I knew that was fake. I try to direct people to the correct threads and I also don't want to field the "why is it fake?"questions.


----------



## Livia1

saira1214 said:


> Thanks, Livia! I'm definitely not an authenticating expert, but I knew that was fake. I try to direct people to the correct threads and I also don't want to field the "why is it fake?"questions.




I know, sweetie 
I just didn't want to waste anyones time as it was fairly obvious. You are much more patient than I am


----------



## saira1214

Livia1 said:


> I know, sweetie
> I just didn't want to waste anyones time as it was fairly obvious. You are much more patient than I am




Trying hard! Lol. [emoji8]


----------



## Anttu

Hi ladies!
Can you please help me identify this color?


----------



## orca1981

Hi ladies! 
Can anyone help me find out what year this bag is from? The seller said that it is a deep gray almost blackish colour. 
Thank you!!


----------



## saira1214

Anttu said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can you please help me identify this color?




Looks like Rouge Safran. Can you post a pic of the back of the tag?


----------



## saira1214

orca1981 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Can anyone help me find out what year this bag is from? The seller said that it is a deep gray almost blackish colour.
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319974




2012 anthra velo.


----------



## ffmla

This is soooo gorgeous!!!!


----------



## orca1981

saira1214 said:


> 2012 anthra velo.




I just got a reply from the seller and she said that it is a 2014 bag. I feel unsure about the seller if it's 2012 bag but she is telling me otherwise. Should I not purchase it?


----------



## cat1967

orca1981 said:


> I just got a reply from the seller and she said that it is a 2014 bag. I feel unsure about the seller if it's 2012 bag but she is telling me otherwise. Should I not purchase it?



Sometimes the pictures and the different monitors show the colors not true.  Especially with Bal bags.  If the seller has the paper tags she can send you a picture, you can also find out with the letter on the back of the leather tag.  A bag from S/S 2012 should have the letter L and from F/W 2012 should have the letter M.    Ask her for more pictures and put it in the Authenticate thread, I am sure the kind ladies will help you more.  But if you don't feel comfortable with the specific seller don't buy the bag.


----------



## saira1214

orca1981 said:


> I just got a reply from the seller and she said that it is a 2014 bag. I feel unsure about the seller if it's 2012 bag but she is telling me otherwise. Should I not purchase it?




The hardware in the photo looks like rose gold. If that is true, the bag would not be from 2014 since it was discontinued in 2012. The velo you have doesn't seem to have the adjustable strap which came during the f/w 2012 season. If that is the case, it would have a letter on the back of the tag. She may have purchased the bag in 2014, but that doesn't mean it is a 2014 bag. Ask her for a photo of the back of the tag inside and a photo of the white cards


----------



## orca1981

Thank you so much for your help ladies! I will ask the seller for additional pictures and check for the letter.


----------



## cat1967

orca1981 said:


> Thank you so much for your help ladies! I will ask the seller for additional pictures and check for the letter.



You are so welcome.  Yes, the letter will tell you which year it was made and season.

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/how-to-read-a-balenciaga-tag-145452.html

Check this out.


----------



## orca1981

cat1967 said:


> You are so welcome.  Yes, the letter will tell you which year it was made and season.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/how-to-read-a-balenciaga-tag-145452.html
> 
> Check this out.




what a great link! Thank you so much!!! This is awesome!


----------



## saira1214

orca1981 said:


> what a great link! Thank you so much!!! This is awesome!




This link will only help if you have a bag that has a silver plate, one with lettering on the back, or has a white card. Like I said, if it is rose gold hardware on the bag, it is definitely from 2012. If you want the exact season, I would need more info. Do you have any further pictures or a link to the auction?


----------



## cat1967

orca1981 said:


> what a great link! Thank you so much!!! This is awesome!



You are so welcome.  I am always glad to help as much as I can!  Hope I have helped you too.


----------



## Anttu

saira1214 said:


> Looks like Rouge Safran. Can you post a pic of the back of the tag?



Hi Saira!
Thank you for your message, Rouge Safran makes sense &#128516;
I don't have a picture of the tag, but the bag was listed as Dark Sang. I did a little search and couldn't find any info of Dark Sang and that's why I was wondering what could it possibly be.


----------



## Rachieh

from which year is this bag? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 is this a velvo? thanks!


----------



## inlovefashion

Wish my mom had stuff like that too. It's gorg!


----------



## saira1214

Rachieh said:


> from which year is this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this a velvo? thanks!




It's hard to tell from this photo alone. Do you have more in better lighting? Looks like 2010 Boise de Rose.


----------



## Nadinne19

Hello, designer bags lovers, 

I`d like to get info about one Balenciaga Papier A4 bag that was carried by Rosie Huntigton_Whitely. For me It seems to be a light blue or sky blue but all the links show light grey or iris color. Is it the same bag or the color I am looking for is already sold out. 

I would appreciate your insight 


http://www.fwrd.com/product-papier-a4-tote/BALF-WY63/?d=Womens&pdpsrc=selectcolor

The link is for the possibly same color of the bag


----------



## Rachieh

saira1214 said:


> It's hard to tell from this photo alone. Do you have more in better lighting? Looks like 2010 Boise de Rose.



Thank ypu. That's the only photo i have. the bag is in sale for 498euro


----------



## Auvina15

Would you Bal experts please tell me which year this one made of? Is it 2011 coquelicot? Thank you so much for your help!!!
https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-balenciaga-city-classic-studs-leather-medium421223


----------



## Just Violet

Auvina15 said:


> Would you Bal experts please tell me which year this one made of? Is it 2011 coquelicot? Thank you so much for your help!!!
> https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-balenciaga-city-classic-studs-leather-medium421223




It's coquelicot from s/s 2012 season in my opinion but wait for experts lovely opinion


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> It's coquelicot from s/s 2012 season in my opinion but wait for experts lovely opinion



Thanks Just Violet!!!  its leather feels very thin and dry to me! Maybe I'm just used to my metallic goatskin being thick and shiny!!!


----------



## Just Violet

Auvina15 said:


> Thanks Just Violet!!!  its leather feels very thin and dry to me! Maybe I'm just used to my metallic goatskin being thick and shiny!!!




Ehehehe not at all, but please wait for authenticators opinion indeed, they are absolutely super experts and with huge knowledge about Bal. I am only a simple member of the forum


----------



## orca1981

So I got the bag today from the seller. She is a trusted seller so I went ahead with the purchase. She told me that the bag was 2014 but whenI got it today I couldn't find the paper that states model and year make of the bag.
It is actually brand new and never been used bag in anthracite/ rose gold g12 hardware. I paid 150 usd for it. I can't tell if the letter says K or R .. I feel like the seller didn't send the paper tag because it has the year on it. I should send it back but I really like the rose gold haha. 
Is this bag really made in 2012?


----------



## Just Violet

orca1981 said:


> So I got the bag today from the seller. She is a trusted seller so I went ahead with the purchase. She told me that the bag was 2014 but whenI got it today I couldn't find the paper that states model and year make of the bag.
> It is actually brand new and never been used bag in anthracite/ rose gold g12 hardware. I paid 150 usd for it. I can't tell if the letter says K or R .. I feel like the seller didn't send the paper tag because it has the year on it. I should send it back but I really like the rose gold haha.
> Is this bag really made in 2012?
> View attachment 3324135
> View attachment 3324136
> View attachment 3324137
> View attachment 3324138




In my opinion it's a K, which means it is from F/w 2012. It could not be a R because the rose gold was introduced in 2010 and R is from s/s 2009. Beside that it's not anthracite, but gris tarmac, which is as well a lovely shade of grey. But i could be wronging so please wait opinion from the expert ladies because they are more prepared than me.
Sorry ladies if i am offending you with my answers (not my intention indeed) , i was just browsing this thread and thought i could give help


----------



## LostInBal

Auvina15 said:


> Would you Bal experts please tell me which year this one made of? Is it 2011 coquelicot? Thank you so much for your help!!!
> https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-balenciaga-city-classic-studs-leather-medium421223



Please, post a pic of back side of the leather tag, the serial I mean, so I can tell you the Exact color..


----------



## Harper Quinn

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Just been authenticated by the kind aalinne. Any idea what this colour is called?


----------



## orca1981

Just Violet said:


> In my opinion it's a K, which means it is from F/w 2012. It could not be a R because the rose gold was introduced in 2010 and R is from s/s 2009. Beside that it's not anthracite, but gris tarmac, which is as well a lovely shade of grey. But i could be wronging so please wait opinion from the expert ladies because they are more prepared than me.
> Sorry ladies if i am offending you with my answers (not my intention indeed) , i was just browsing this thread and thought i could give help




Thank you very much for your help. 
I have only owned black and red Balenciagas so I have no idea what this was. What would I do without purse forum   thank you!


----------



## Auvina15

aalinne_72 said:


> Please, post a pic of back side of the leather tag, the serial I mean, so I can tell you the Exact color..



Here is the picture you need. Thank you so much Aalinne!!! I love this red!!! its leather feels really thin, is that normal to the year it made? Thanks again for your help, very much appreciated!!!


----------



## saira1214

Nadinne19 said:


> Hello, designer bags lovers,
> 
> I`d like to get info about one Balenciaga Papier A4 bag that was carried by Rosie Huntigton_Whitely. For me It seems to be a light blue or sky blue but all the links show light grey or iris color. Is it the same bag or the color I am looking for is already sold out.
> 
> I would appreciate your insight
> 
> 
> http://www.fwrd.com/product-papier-a4-tote/BALF-WY63/?d=Womens&pdpsrc=selectcolor
> 
> The link is for the possibly same color of the bag


I'm not good with the paper line because the colors aren't the same as the classic line. I have not seen her carry this bag, so I assume it is new. Maybe someone else can chime in with the color.


----------



## saira1214

Auvina15 said:


> Here is the picture you need. Thank you so much Aalinne!!! I love this red!!! its leather feels really thin, is that normal to the year it made? Thanks again for your help, very much appreciated!!!





Auvina15 said:


> Would you Bal experts please tell me which year this one made of? Is it 2011 coquelicot? Thank you so much for your help!!!
> https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-balenciaga-city-classic-studs-leather-medium421223



The back of the tag wasn't needed.  The silver plate indicates that it is 2011 Coq.  I had a coq city that I sold and didn't think the leather was thin.  However, leather can vary within seasons.  I prefer the 2011 coq color to the one produced in 2012.


----------



## saira1214

orca1981 said:


> So I got the bag today from the seller. She is a trusted seller so I went ahead with the purchase. She told me that the bag was 2014 but whenI got it today I couldn't find the paper that states model and year make of the bag.
> It is actually brand new and never been used bag in anthracite/ rose gold g12 hardware. I paid 150 usd for it. I can't tell if the letter says K or R .. I feel like the seller didn't send the paper tag because it has the year on it. I should send it back but I really like the rose gold haha.
> Is this bag really made in 2012?
> View attachment 3324135
> View attachment 3324136
> View attachment 3324137
> View attachment 3324138



.


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:


> 2012 anthra velo.





orca1981 said:


> I just got a reply from the seller and she said that it is a 2014 bag. I feel unsure about the seller if it's 2012 bag but she is telling me otherwise. Should I not purchase it?





saira1214 said:


> The hardware in the photo looks like rose gold. If that is true, the bag would not be from 2014 since it was discontinued in 2012. The velo you have doesn't seem to have the adjustable strap which came during the f/w 2012 season. If that is the case, it would have a letter on the back of the tag. She may have purchased the bag in 2014, but that doesn't mean it is a 2014 bag. Ask her for a photo of the back of the tag inside and a photo of the white cards





saira1214 said:


> This link will only help if you have a bag that has a silver plate, one with lettering on the back, or has a white card. Like I said, if it is rose gold hardware on the bag, it is definitely from 2012. If you want the exact season, I would need more info. Do you have any further pictures or a link to the auction?





saira1214 said:


> It is a K tag and from f/w 2012 which means that it is gris tarmac and not anthracite.  Gris tarmac was made for one season and it was to replace anthracite.  It is more of a charcoal grey than the complicated anthracite which can have blue and green tones.



Like I said multiple times, the bag is from 2012.  It is a K tag and from f/w 2012 which means that it is gris tarmac and not anthracite. Gris tarmac was made for one season and it was to replace anthracite. It is more of a charcoal grey than the complicated anthracite which can have blue and green tones.


----------



## saira1214

Harper Quinn said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Just been authenticated by the kind aalinne. Any idea what this colour is called?



2014 Blue Dragee.


----------



## Harper Quinn

saira1214 said:


> 2014 Blue Dragee.



Thanks. I was worried it might be. But aalinne said it was gris pyrite... oh oh


----------



## saira1214

Harper Quinn said:


> Thanks. I was worried it might be. But aalinne said it was gris pyrite... oh oh



I definitely don't agree.  Gris Pyrite would not be mistaken for blue dragee.  I agree that the pictures aren't in the best lighting, and the photos of blue dragee I have seen have usually been more saturated, but I definitely do not believe it is GP.  The alternative is that it is Gris Glace, which I believe makes more sense.  Here's a link to a GG day. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/my-new-gris-glace-rh-day-897488-1.html#post28178662


----------



## Harper Quinn

saira1214 said:


> I definitely don't agree.  Gris Pyrite would not be mistaken for blue dragee.  I agree that the pictures aren't in the best lighting, and the photos of blue dragee I have seen have usually been more saturated, but I definitely do not believe it is GP.  The alternative is that it is Gris Glace, which I believe makes more sense.


Thanks Saira. Yes gris pyrite does look more grey in photos and seller said this has a blue undertone. I'm grateful as I didn't believe it was quite right (in terms of colour) and this saved me from a costly mistake.Thank you! The search continues...


----------



## saira1214

Harper Quinn said:


> Thanks Saira. Yes gris pyrite does look more grey in photos and seller said this has a blue undertone. I'm grateful as I didn't believe it was quite right (in terms of colour) and this saved me from a costly mistake.Thank you! The search continues...



Check out this link of Gris Glace.  If you are looking for a grey bag with blue undertones this would be perfect. What exactly are you looking for in terms of color?  A more straight up grey? 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/my-new-gris-glace-rh-day-897488-1.html#post28178662


----------



## Auvina15

saira1214 said:


> The back of the tag wasn't needed.  The silver plate indicates that it is 2011 Coq.  I had a coq city that I sold and didn't think the leather was thin.  However, leather can vary within seasons.  I prefer the 2011 coq color to the one produced in 2012.



Thank you so much Saira! You're awesome!!! I only own Bal shiny goatskin which is very thick so I'm used to it I guess! i heard distressed lamskin is much thinner than goatskin, isn't it?


----------



## saira1214

Auvina15 said:


> Thank you so much Saira! You're awesome!!! I only own Bal shiny goatskin which is very thick so I'm used to it I guess! i heard distressed lamskin is much thinner than goatskin, isn't it?



It depends.  I'm not sure what you mean by shiny goatskin.  Chevre has a lot of variation as does agneau.  I have had thick agneau and thin chèvre.  There is no hard and fast rule.  It really depends on the specific bag.  What is true at all times is that a hamilton bag will be more thick than both an agenau or chèvre bag. Hope that helps.


----------



## Harper Quinn

saira1214 said:


> Check out this link of Gris Glace.  If you are looking for a grey bag with blue undertones this would be perfect. What exactly are you looking for in terms of color?  A more straight up grey?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/my-new-gris-glace-rh-day-897488-1.html#post28178662



Actually I have bleu acier in metallic edge. I've been after a gris pyrite rh city bag but there are none left in boutiques and my only chance is pre-owned. I think its the perfect neutral grey with no undertones..


----------



## Auvina15

saira1214 said:


> It depends.  I'm not sure what you mean by shiny goatskin.  Chevre has a lot of variation as does agneau.  I have had thick agneau and thin chèvre.  There is no hard and fast rule.  It really depends on the specific bag.  What is true at all times is that a hamilton bag will be more thick than both an agenau or chèvre bag. Hope that helps.



Thank you for your info Saira! My shiny goatskin is metallic edge blue paon 2014! Is the thin agneau durable? Its my concern!  sorry I'm kinda new to Bal!!!  this is my bag and  its leather swatch, does the leather look normal to you?? Very much appreciate your help!!!


----------



## Just Violet

Auvina15 said:


> Thank you so much Saira! You're awesome!!! I only own Bal shiny goatskin which is very thick so I'm used to it I guess! i heard distressed lamskin is much thinner than goatskin, isn't it?




Sorry i thought that L letter on the silver tag was for 2012!! I really apologize for my mistake.


----------



## Auvina15

Just Violet said:


> Sorry i thought that L letter on the silver tag was for 2012!! I really apologize for my mistake.



No prob Just Violet!!!  we've learned something new everyday!!


----------



## Kmora

Could this be a Very Poker Day from 2012? 





Thanks in advance!


----------



## saira1214

Auvina15 said:


> No prob Just Violet!!!  we've learned something new everyday!!







Just Violet said:


> Sorry i thought that L letter on the silver tag was for 2012!! I really apologize for my mistake.




Nope. You are right. I mistyped and is from 2012. Sorry!


----------



## saira1214

Kmora said:


> Could this be a Very Poker Day from 2012?
> View attachment 3324742
> 
> View attachment 3324743
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Yes.


----------



## Kmora

saira1214 said:


> Yes.



Thank you


----------



## LostInBal

Harper Quinn said:


> Thanks. I was worried it might be. But aalinne said it was gris pyrite... oh oh



I'm sorry, I did a color code research and thought yours was gris pyrite.


----------



## orca1981

saira1214 said:


> Like I said multiple times, the bag is from 2012.  It is a K tag and from f/w 2012 which means that it is gris tarmac and not anthracite. Gris tarmac was made for one season and it was to replace anthracite. It is more of a charcoal grey than the complicated anthracite which can have blue and green tones.




Thank you for your help. I just came back in here after reading your comment in the other topic. 
Again I'm very sorry  as I mentioned in the other topic I am really slow with the smart phones and the apps that I didn't even know that you left a comment for me after I posted the second comment. I just saw this now. 
and as for the bag the seller is taking it back because I told her all the information I have collected from here about the bag and she admitted to giving me the wrong information about the bag and said she will take it back. 
I honestly would have not known anything if it wasn't for this forum and probably thought 1500 was a great deal for this bag thinking it is a 2014 bag. I thank you for that and want to apologize again for this situation.


----------



## dyyong

Hi, got green light for this Hip  from authenticate tread, need to know what year it is from, TIA ^_^


----------



## saira1214

dyyong said:


> Hi, got green light for this Hip  from authenticate tread, need to know what year it is from, TIA ^_^



Can you please post a picture of the full bag? It is very difficult to tell from just the tag.


----------



## saira1214

orca1981 said:


> Thank you for your help. I just came back in here after reading your comment in the other topic.
> Again I'm very sorry  as I mentioned in the other topic I am really slow with the smart phones and the apps that I didn't even know that you left a comment for me after I posted the second comment. I just saw this now.
> and as for the bag the seller is taking it back because I told her all the information I have collected from here about the bag and she admitted to giving me the wrong information about the bag and said she will take it back.
> I honestly would have not known anything if it wasn't for this forum and probably thought 1500 was a great deal for this bag thinking it is a 2014 bag. I thank you for that and want to apologize again for this situation.



Thanks again for your apology and clarifying the situation. I just couldn't understand why you kept asking even though I have given you very definitive answers and explanations as to why it was a 2012 bag.  I'm glad that you are able to send the bag back since it seems you were looking for something else.  Are you looking for a specific color? I ask because it seems you are upset that it is 2012 and not 2014. Are you looking specifically for a 2014 Anthra bag?


----------



## dyyong

saira1214 said:


> Can you please post a picture of the full bag? It is very difficult to tell from just the tag.



sorry about that, here it is ^_^


----------



## Harper Quinn

aalinne_72 said:


> I'm sorry, I did a color code research and thought yours was gris pyrite.



Thank you so much aalinne. You were superfast to authenticate and so kind. The search continues... I really appreciate your help!


----------



## orca1981

saira1214 said:


> Thanks again for your apology and clarifying the situation. I just couldn't understand why you kept asking even though I have given you very definitive answers and explanations as to why it was a 2012 bag.  I'm glad that you are able to send the bag back since it seems you were looking for something else.  Are you looking for a specific color? I ask because it seems you are upset that it is 2012 and not 2014. Are you looking specifically for a 2014 Anthra bag?




Thank you for understanding  
I was eagerly looking for a 2014 anthracite because I heard that the color retired that year and anthracite has always been that one color I loved from Balenciaga. Maybe I will look into getting the new dark grey color since it seems to be similar to anthracite


----------



## saira1214

dyyong said:


> sorry about that, here it is ^_^



2013 Black holiday hip.


----------



## dyyong

saira1214 said:


> 2013 Black holiday hip.



Thank you saira1214


----------



## wobertow

Could you pls help me identify these new to me purses that I gifted myself with. I am officially obsessed with balenciaga[emoji4]













Thanks in advance!!


----------



## saira1214

wobertow said:


> Could you pls help me identify these new to me purses that I gifted myself with. I am officially obsessed with balenciaga[emoji4]
> View attachment 3329655
> 
> View attachment 3329656
> 
> View attachment 3329657
> 
> View attachment 3329658
> 
> View attachment 3329659
> 
> View attachment 3329660
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!




Nice haul and welcome to the addiction!
1. Anthra day- I think it is 2009 or 2010. It's hard to pinpoint the exact year. Does the back of the mirror have a pocket?

2. 2009 Framboise city

3. 2009 Maldives city


----------



## wobertow

saira1214 said:


> Nice haul and welcome to the addiction!
> 1. Anthra day- I think it is 2009 or 2010. It's hard to pinpoint the exact year. Does the back of the mirror have a pocket?
> 
> 2. 2009 Framboise city
> 
> 3. 2009 Maldives city




Thank you so much Saira1214! This is a dangerous addiction [emoji15][emoji16]
The back of the mirror has no pocket, what does that mean?
Thanks again![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## ayeehibrahim

Hello guys,

Need your help to authenticate this Bbag please..


----------



## muchstuff

wobertow said:


> Thank you so much Saira1214! This is a dangerous addiction [emoji15][emoji16]
> The back of the mirror has no pocket, what does that mean?
> Thanks again![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Not saira, but the mirror pockets were discontinued in F/W 2007 when the last of the early chevre bags were made. When the agneau bags were introduced in that season there was a mix of chevre/agneau but in S/S 2008 strictly agneau. Those mirror pockets are helpful in determining whether a bag is pre 2008 and whether it's chevre or agneau, as the agneau bags never had the mirror pockets.


----------



## saira1214

wobertow said:


> Thank you so much Saira1214! This is a dangerous addiction [emoji15][emoji16]
> The back of the mirror has no pocket, what does that mean?
> Thanks again![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




That means that it is newer than s/s 2008 when they changed the mirrors to not have pockets. Since Anthra is made every virtually season, it is difficult to pinpoint without the white card. I can say that it is definitely an agneau bag and was made after s/s 2008 and before 2011. Based on the tag, I think it is 2010.


----------



## wobertow

muchstuff said:


> Not saira, but the mirror pockets were discontinued in F/W 2007 when the last of the early chevre bags were made. When the agneau bags were introduced in that season there was a mix of chevre/agneau but in S/S 2008 strictly agneau. Those mirror pockets are helpful in determining whether a bag is pre 2008 and whether it's chevre or agneau, as the agneau bags never had the mirror pockets.







saira1214 said:


> That means that it is newer than s/s 2008 when they changed the mirrors to not have pockets. Since Anthra is made every virtually season, it is difficult to pinpoint without the white card. I can say that it is definitely an agneau bag and was made after s/s 2008 and before 2011. Based on the tag, I think it is 2010.




Thanks ladies!! You are both awesome! Thank you for sharing your knowledge [emoji8]


----------



## rebmeg1

hi, this is the first time I am buying a pre-owned bag.  Can someone kindly help me to authentic the following:
Item Name : Balenciaga City 
Item Number : 115748.6245 K.527147
Color : Cassis
Thanks a zillion.


----------



## unicornchaser

Can one of you lovely ladies tell me what color this one is? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 many thanks!


----------



## unicornchaser

Here's another pic


----------



## saira1214

unicornchaser said:


> Can one of you lovely ladies tell me what color this one is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many thanks!




08 black cherry.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Hi guys! Im quite certain this bag is authentic...and I just need help figuring out what Blue it is. 
I bought this slightly used, had it for some time too though I never really gave much more thought it wasnt Bleu Lavande. I actually had  a Bleu Lavande before but the corners faded so I sold it. I snapped a pre-owned one up that said BL..
 I was quite conscious when it arrived that it didnt seem to be as bright as the other one I had before but this one took on  a brighter purpler hue under the sun so I just thought it was BL too.Recently somebody commented on the Which Bal Are you...thread that it looked different.Whatever color it actually is I still really love it! Hoping for some help here...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Pic didnt attach.


----------



## saira1214

rx4dsoul said:


> Pic didnt attach.




Can you please post the inside silver plate and a full picture of the bag? It looks like blue lavande, but I need to see more of the bag and oftentimes the white card can be mismatched.


----------



## Osadchaya

Hi, girls!
Can you help me, I'm from Ukraine, this bag sell on our auction online, but I doubt it is authentic.
If you can, tell me it original?


----------



## rx4dsoul

saira1214 said:


> Can you please post the inside silver plate and a full picture of the bag? It looks like blue lavande, but I need to see more of the bag and oftentimes the white card can be mismatched.


Here you go Saira..  
Its more saturated under bright light, denim or ash blue under subdued light. 
I really appreciate your looking into this. This is such a weird (in a good way) blue!


----------



## saira1214

Osadchaya said:


> Hi, girls!
> Can you help me, I'm from Ukraine, this bag sell on our auction online, but I doubt it is authentic.
> If you can, tell me it original?
> View attachment 3334023
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334024
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334025
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334026
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334027
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334028




This thread is only for IDing Bal bags that have already been authenticated. I'm not an expert, but this is a very obvious fake.


----------



## saira1214

rx4dsoul said:


> Here you go Saira..
> Its more saturated under bright light, denim or ash blue under subdued light.
> I really appreciate your looking into this. This is such a weird (in a good way) blue!




This is not BL, it is Bluette and from 2011. Bluette is a color that was not widely available in the states and  comes around here and there. Have you gotten this authenticated? I say that because there were some issues with this year, if I remember correctly. It looks good to me, but if I were you, I'd want peace of mind.


----------



## rx4dsoul

saira1214 said:


> This is not BL, it is Bluette and from 2011. Bluette is a color that was not widely available in the states and  comes around here and there. Have you gotten this authenticated? I say that because there were some issues with this year, if I remember correctly. It looks good to me, but if I were you, I'd want peace of mind.


Wow Thanks Saira you are the best! 
I do love the color...and yes, this was purchased from a Balenciaga outlet in S.E.Asia by the first owner! I think there were some K tag issues ? I was on the brink of buying a Latte from e.bay before when you guys warned me and saved me from a potential disaster...this one though I got to see in person before purchase. Many many thanks and more power to you and the tPF Bal team.


----------



## Luv n bags

Can you out please tell me the style, color and year of this bag? Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

rx4dsoul said:


> Wow Thanks Saira you are the best!
> I do love the color...and yes, this was purchased from a Balenciaga outlet in S.E.Asia by the first owner! I think there were some K tag issues ? I was on the brink of buying a Latte from e.bay before when you guys warned me and saved me from a potential disaster...this one though I got to see in person before purchase. Many many thanks and more power to you and the tPF Bal team.




You are most welcome! Glad. Could help. I have to amend what I said above due to a typo. BL is from 2011 and Bluette is from 2012. Congrats, it looks like a gorgeous color!


----------



## saira1214

tigertrixie said:


> Can you out please tell me the style, color and year of this bag? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334292
> View attachment 3334293




Hard to tell. It could be 07 vert gazon or 09 pommier. The city is the style and it has G21 gold hardware. Do you have the mirror? If the mirror has a pocket, it is from 2007. If not, it is from 2009.


----------



## Luv n bags

saira1214 said:


> Hard to tell. It could be 07 vert gazon or 09 pommier. The city is the style and it has G21 gold hardware. Do you have the mirror? If the mirror has a pocket, it is from 2007. If not, it is from 2009.




Thank you for the info.  Yes, the mirror does have a pocket.


----------



## saira1214

tigertrixie said:


> Thank you for the info.  Yes, the mirror does have a pocket.




Congrats on your 07 vert gazon city. It looks gorgeous!


----------



## Luv n bags

saira1214 said:


> Congrats on your 07 vert gazon city. It looks gorgeous!




Thank you! The color has grown on me!


----------



## Carolinehenrik

Can you please help me authenticate this

Item Name: City
Item Number: 115748 3444
Seller ID: Margit
Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/4...17&rt=&road=&search=&sort=&status=&AC=2#Reply


----------



## saira1214

Carolinehenrik said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: City
> 
> Item Number: 115748 3444
> 
> Seller ID: Margit
> 
> Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/4...17&rt=&road=&search=&sort=&status=&AC=2#Reply




Please post in the authenticate this balenciaga thread. There you will find all of pictures required for authentication. Note that this bag as been dyed.


----------



## mimicry26

Is this a new color? Looks like vert jade. Ok mayb not. Vertjade more to mint green


----------



## Dextersmom

mimicry26 said:


> Is this a new color? Looks like vert jade. Ok mayb not. Vertjade more to mint green


I wonder if it is the color Neiman Marcus is listing as Ice Blue?  It is very pretty.


----------



## CeeJay

Hmmm .. let's see, the 2016 S/S collection had a few Blue's: 

>  Bleu Azur - no, this is too light
>  Bleu Maldives - a lighter Blue with teal undertones 

It's always best to look at the Auth Cards, as it will identify the Year/Season.


----------



## Freak4Coach

If it's a new color and it's more of a green than it is blue (hard to tell for me), it could be Vert Tilleul.


----------



## Michelle1x

its not Bleu Maldives or Vert Tilleul.  I am looking at Bleu Maldives or Vert Tilleul bags right now.

See pics below for those two colors.


----------



## wobertow

Hi experts!
Can you help me identify the color and year for this? Thanks in advance!





Thanks!


----------



## LostInBal

wobertow said:


> Hi experts!
> Can you help me identify the color and year for this? Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3339597
> 
> View attachment 3339599
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Looks 08 Sky Blue, but wait for more opinions.


----------



## wobertow

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks 08 Sky Blue, but wait for more opinions.




Thanks aalinne_72!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## LostInBal

wobertow said:


> Thanks aalinne_72!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



08 turquoises and Sky Blue had severe fading issues.


----------



## saira1214

wobertow said:


> Hi experts!
> Can you help me identify the color and year for this? Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3339597
> 
> View attachment 3339599
> 
> 
> Thanks!




I agree that it is 2008 Sky Blue. It has faded considerably though. You can tell by the mirror. The white tag that is in front of it should read 2008 1. I can't see it clearly in the photo.


----------



## Addy

This is a continuation of the previous ID thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...or-style-year-authenticated-bbags-397784.html


----------



## Addy

Continued here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-authenticated-bbags-940767.html#post30142831


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi, this is a K tag (2012) but I don't recognize the red.  Is this coquelicot?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...766699?hash=item41a963d66b:g:-HQAAOSwGOxW~bro


----------



## saira1214

Michelle1x said:


> Hi, this is a K tag (2012) but I don't recognize the red.  Is this coquelicot?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...766699?hash=item41a963d66b:g:-HQAAOSwGOxW~bro




Rose Thulian. Looks like the bag was photographed in very strong artificial light, so the color may not be true.


----------



## Michelle1x

I'm somewhat new to bal.  This was my first bal bag- It is an F tag, and gris chartreux (apparently).

F should be S/S Fall 2015- but I don't see gris chartreux on the color chart for SS 2015 here- http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...r-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place-141901.html

Could this be another color like gris fossile, or bleu obscur perhaps?  TIA!


----------



## s.tighe

Bleu Obscur


----------



## Michelle1x

s.tighe said:


> Bleu Obscur




Thank you!!

I'm really happy this is bleu obscur because I have heard many accolades about that color!

This is a great first bal bag - almost a neutral.


----------



## s.tighe

I have bleu obscur with g12 silver hardware. Bleu Obscur and 2009 Officier are the only blues I will ever want or need! Both are near perfect navy and wonderful neutral blues. Congrats!


----------



## pree

Congratulations on your lovely bag! 
I'd love to a comparison of blue obscur and gris chartreux if anyone has both! Blue is a great neutral! [emoji177]


----------



## LostInBal

Congrats,  amazing leather and Blue shade!!


----------



## Just Violet

Congrats!! Bleu Obscur is one of my fav dark blue ever!!!


----------



## LostInBal

Just Violet said:


> Congrats!! Bleu Obscur is one of my fav dark blue ever!!!



What about 05 índigo...?


----------



## Just Violet

aalinne_72 said:


> What about 05 índigo...?




Well...i have to confess it...i love every shade of blue  eheheh lol


----------



## Luv n bags

Please help me with the year and color.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## saira1214

tigertrixie said:


> Please help me with the year and color.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347875
> View attachment 3347876
> View attachment 3347877
> View attachment 3347878




2012 Bluette. Definitely make sure to get it authenticated because there were some problems with K tag bags and fakes. I see something a little concerning.


----------



## cly314

Can someone help identify this color? Thanks a lot! 


2015 Summer? Blue Obscure? I thought it would be a navy-ish blue 

Item # N01646 F 115748


----------



## Luv n bags

saira1214 said:


> 2012 Bluette. Definitely make sure to get it authenticated because there were some problems with K tag bags and fakes. I see something a little concerning.




Thank you! I hope the authentications will happen soon! I already paid for it


----------



## saira1214

cly314 said:


> Can someone help identify this color? Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 2015 Summer? Blue Obscure? I thought it would be a navy-ish blue
> 
> Item # N01646 F 115748
> View attachment 3348083




Looks like this was deemed fake.


----------



## saira1214

tigertrixie said:


> Thank you! I hope the authentications will happen soon! I already paid for it




Hopefully you can get your money back with no issues.


----------



## ionaa123

Hi peeps

Could anyone help me identify this day? It was a last minute bit on eBay and listed as 2009. I'm 95% sure it's earlier and chèvre leather, the leather is amazingly soft and smoshy. It's very discoloured when you compare spare tassels and mirror, needing a lot of TLC, hoping I can bring it back to life for summer.

Thanks in advance


----------



## saira1214

ionaa123 said:


> Hi peeps
> 
> Could anyone help me identify this day? It was a last minute bit on eBay and listed as 2009. I'm 95% sure it's earlier and chèvre leather, the leather is amazingly soft and smoshy. It's very discoloured when you compare spare tassels and mirror, needing a lot of TLC, hoping I can bring it back to life for summer.
> 
> Thanks in advance




It's really hard to tell since the bag is so discolored, but it is definitely from s/s 2008 or earlier. I can only go by the tassels, mirror and tag, but it looks like 2007 Natural or 2007 Ivory.


----------



## aimiahmad

Hi help me to identify this color and year. Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

aimiahmad said:


> Hi help me to identify this color and year. Thanks!



2013 Rose Bon Bon. The color looks a little off, so please get it authenticated.


----------



## wobertow

Hi experts! Please help me identify this bal. thanks in advance!!!
[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## wobertow

Sorry, here's the tag


----------



## LostInBal

wobertow said:


> Sorry, here's the tag
> View attachment 3349898



My guesses are:

06 Ink Twiggy
08 Marine, as photos are poor light quality

Do you have the mirror?. Has it a pocket on the back??.

Wait for *saira* to see what she says..


----------



## saira1214

wobertow said:


> Hi experts! Please help me identify this bal. thanks in advance!!!
> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3349896
> 
> View attachment 3349897







aalinne_72 said:


> My guesses are:
> 
> 
> 
> 06 Ink Twiggy
> 
> 08 Marine, as photos are poor light quality
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the mirror?. Has it a pocket on the back??.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for *saira* to see what she says..




I also think this is 08 marine. Does the mirror have a pocket?


----------



## wobertow

aalinne_72 said:


> My guesses are:
> 
> 
> 
> 06 Ink Twiggy
> 
> 08 Marine, as photos are poor light quality
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the mirror?. Has it a pocket on the back??.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for *saira* to see what she says..







saira1214 said:


> I also think this is 08 marine. Does the mirror have a pocket?




Hi ladies! So sorry for the late reply. I apologize for my sucky photos. It unfortunately didn't have a mirror anymore when I got it. It is black in color so does that make it an ink? 

Thanks again for your expertise! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## saira1214

wobertow said:


> Hi ladies! So sorry for the late reply. I apologize for my sucky photos. It unfortunately didn't have a mirror anymore when I got it. It is black in color so does that make it an ink?
> 
> Thanks again for your expertise! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




In the first picture it looks blue/purple, which is exactly the description of ink, but when I look at the tag it doesn't have any of those qualities. If you are saying the bag is black in appearance, that is shocking. I would need better photos of the bag in natural lighting, without the flash to better tell. This is an ink twiggy and your bag is much darker.


----------



## wobertow

Hi Saira1214! Here are the other pics:


----------



## wobertow

Here's more:








Thanks again!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## saira1214

wobertow said:


> Hi Saira1214! Here are the other pics:
> View attachment 3351259
> 
> View attachment 3351260
> 
> View attachment 3351261




This looks like it has been dyed. Does it feel that way? This bag is difficult for me to ID because I don't think it is in its original color. There are splotches of purple and even the tag looks as if it has been dyed and/or heavily discolored.


----------



## wobertow

saira1214 said:


> This looks like it has been dyed. Does it feel that way? This bag is difficult for me to ID because I don't think it is in its original color. There are splotches of purple and even the tag looks as if it has been dyed and/or heavily discolored.




Hi saira! I bought it preloved and those are actually the pictures the seller posted. It was in such bad state when I received it that i had it redyed black. I was thinking the purple discoloration was just normal wear and tear of a black bal as I've never owned a black bal before. I guess there's no way to find out exactly what the original color was? 
This is how it looks now post re-dye





Thanks again for all your help [emoji8]


----------



## saira1214

wobertow said:


> Hi saira! I bought it preloved and those are actually the pictures the seller posted. It was in such bad state when I received it that i had it redyed black. I was thinking the purple discoloration was just normal wear and tear of a black bal as I've never owned a black bal before. I guess there's no way to find out exactly what the original color was?
> This is how it looks now post re-dye
> View attachment 3351309
> 
> View attachment 3351310
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all your help [emoji8]




It definitely looks a lot better since it has been redyed. I have actually never seen a black bag discolor to purple, so that leads me to believe it was dyed at some point. It likely wasn't professional since it looks pretty splotchy. Sorry I can't be of more help since it looks like the tag was dyed as well.


----------



## lcfromyny

sorry wrong thread


----------



## wobertow

saira1214 said:


> It definitely looks a lot better since it has been redyed. I have actually never seen a black bag discolor to purple, so that leads me to believe it was dyed at some point. It likely wasn't professional since it looks pretty splotchy. Sorry I can't be of more help since it looks like the tag was dyed as well.




Thank you so much Saira1214! I always appreciate your expertise[emoji4]
Would it be a possibility that it might have been purple originally?


----------



## saira1214

wobertow said:


> Thank you so much Saira1214! I always appreciate your expertise[emoji4]
> Would it be a possibility that it might have been purple originally?




I am thinking so, but it impossible for me to determine which purple. The handle threading and zipper tape look to be original, but it is hard to tell in photos. Maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## amstevens714

Hey there !

May I please have help in figuring out if this is a mini city or first? Any thoughts on color would be super helpful too  thank you!!


----------



## saira1214

amstevens714 said:


> Hey there !
> 
> May I please have help in figuring out if this is a mini city or first? Any thoughts on color would be super helpful too  thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 3352830
> 
> View attachment 3352839
> 
> View attachment 3352840
> 
> View attachment 3352841




This is a first and it is from 2006 or 2009, I believe. It may be ink or officer, but It looks a bit discolored. These older discolored Bals are giving me trouble lately. Does the pocket have a mirror on the back?


----------



## amstevens714

saira1214 said:


> This is a first and it is from 2006 or 2009, I believe. It may be ink or officer, but It looks a bit discolored. These older discolored Bals are giving me trouble lately. Does the pocket have a mirror on the back?




Thank you so much for the super prompt reply ! 

It doesn't have a pocket. Thank you again so much for looking!


----------



## saira1214

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you so much for the super prompt reply !
> 
> It doesn't have a pocket. Thank you again so much for looking!




I think it is 2009 officer, however I'm not sure why your bag does not have a silver plate on the tag. Firsts usually do.


----------



## amstevens714

saira1214 said:


> I think it is 2009 officer, however I'm not sure why your bag does not have a silver plate on the tag. Firsts usually do.




Thank you - I just checked and your definitely right - I posted this in the authenticate thread and they said it's fine, but I'll double check! Thanks so much!


----------



## amstevens714

saira1214 said:


> I think it is 2009 officer, however I'm not sure why your bag does not have a silver plate on the tag. Firsts usually do.




Do you think it could be anthracite? I'm not super familiar with Balenciaga so possible this means nothing, but the codes are exactly the same. Not that it explains the lack of metal tag, but I'm just curious :/

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-first-anthracite-53077

Thanks SO much!!


----------



## saira1214

amstevens714 said:


> Do you think it could be anthracite? I'm not super familiar with Balenciaga so possible this means nothing, but the codes are exactly the same. Not that it explains the lack of metal tag, but I'm just curious :/
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-first-anthracite-53077
> 
> Thanks SO much!!




I think you should post in the authentication thread. I don't think this one is authentic. It should have a silver tag.


----------



## amstevens714

saira1214 said:


> I think you should post in the authentication thread. I don't think this one is authentic. It should have a silver tag.




Thanks Saira. I actually already had them look before I posted here and they said it was authentic, but I am double checking and have sent photos to authenticate4U with the concern also. I noticed firsts with GH have leather tags, but that still doesn't explain this one.

Thank you so much!


----------



## saira1214

amstevens714 said:


> Thanks Saira. I actually already had them look before I posted here and they said it was authentic, but I am double checking and have sent photos to authenticate4U with the concern also. I noticed firsts with GH have leather tags, but that still doesn't explain this one.
> 
> Thank you so much!




Ok, it's probably okay then. Maybe this one is from a LE collection? Does it look metallic to you or is the hardware covered in leather? I'm seeing purple in these photos. Not sure if it looks that way in person? I don't think it is Anthra though. Can you post more photos in different lighting?


----------



## amstevens714

saira1214 said:


> Ok, it's probably okay then. Maybe this one is from a LE collection? Does it look metallic to you or is the hardware covered in leather? I'm seeing purple in these photos. Not sure if it looks that way in person? I don't think it is Anthra though. Can you post more photos in different lighting?




Hi Saira,

You are so sweet! I don't want to take too much of your time, so please feel free to shut me down at any point 

You are right! The hardware is covered in leather, I think  am I crazy, can you see that too? Lol - thank you!!


----------



## saira1214

amstevens714 said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> You are so sweet! I don't want to take too much of your time, so please feel free to shut me down at any point
> 
> You are right! The hardware is covered in leather, I think  am I crazy, can you see that too? Lol - thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 3353210
> 
> View attachment 3353211
> 
> View attachment 3353212
> 
> View attachment 3353217




That's it! I couldn't see that it was covered hardware. That is why the bag doesn't have a silver tag. The bag is from f/w 2008 and it is most likely Anthra. Is the zipper tape grey? If so, it's Anthra. I can see the color better in these photos.


----------



## amstevens714

saira1214 said:


> That's it! I couldn't see that it was covered hardware. That is why the bag doesn't have a silver tag. The bag is from f/w 2008 and it is most likely Anthra. Is the zipper tape grey? If so, it's Anthra. I can see the color better in these photos.




Thank you so much for your patience with this Saira. You are really so kind. I'm so sorry but I'm not completely sure what you mean by zipper tape. Maybe this photo will help though? Thank you, thank you!


----------



## saira1214

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you so much for your patience with this Saira. You are really so kind. I'm so sorry but I'm not completely sure what you mean by zipper tape. Maybe this photo will help though? Thank you, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3353234




You're so welcome! The zipper tape is the fabric part on the front pocket area. Hope that helps!


----------



## amstevens714

saira1214 said:


> You're so welcome! The zipper tape is the fabric part on the front pocket area. Hope that helps!




Ahhh - so this is a photo of the front zipper pocket, and to me it's gray (although at times I've been called colorblind [emoji4]). 

Thanks again so so so so much! [emoji177]


----------



## wobertow

saira1214 said:


> I am thinking so, but it impossible for me to determine which purple. The handle threading and zipper tape look to be original, but it is hard to tell in photos. Maybe someone else can chime in?




Thanks again saira1214!!


----------



## mazzycakes

the colour is absolutely stunning !


----------



## pepperdiva

W


----------



## saira1214

pepperdiva said:


> W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358662


----------



## saira1214

pepperdiva said:


> W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358662


----------



## Bbrat

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-200...er-blue-EUC-/111998681121?txnId=1519597372001

Would someone please authenticate this bag for me.  I would really appreciate it.  Hopefully soon, pretty please.  I'm kind of in a bind. . Thank you.


----------



## Stinehm

image.trendsales.dk/topics/4873/48734000/48734769-3.jpg?t= 

Hi,
can anyone help me veryfiing my Balenciaga.
I think the leather seem at bit thin and dry and I'm wondering  if it is real og fake.
The number of the purse /city is 115740 002123, the coluor beige. (i've put the Picture at my profile)


I hope someone can tell me that is is not at fake and perhaps tell me which Collection it is from, so that I now how old i t is.


Thank you soo much.


----------



## muchstuff

Stinehm said:


> image.trendsales.dk/topics/4873/48734000/48734769-3.jpg?t=
> 
> Hi,
> can anyone help me veryfiing my Balenciaga.
> I think the leather seem at bit thin and dry and I'm wondering  if it is real og fake.
> The number of the purse /city is 115740 002123, the coluor beige. (i've put the Picture at my profile)
> 
> 
> I hope someone can tell me that is is not at fake and perhaps tell me which Collection it is from, so that I now how old i t is.
> 
> 
> Thank you soo much.



Welcome to the forum If you want the bag authenticated you need to post on the "authenticate this" thread. If you look at the first post on that thread you'll see the photos necessary for authentication. Once it's been done you can post here with the correct photos and see if someone can help you with identification. Good luck!


----------



## Stinehm

Thank you very much. Actually I think it is not at fake, but it would be Nice to to be sure. I'll try the thread.


----------



## Stinehm

Could you help me indentify this Bal, City?
No 115740 002123


----------



## Stinehm

Pic


----------



## Stinehm

Pic


----------



## siygrace11

Hi guys! 
I would just like to ask if someone can tell me more about this bag. Literally bought it a few hours ago in japan. I asked the pawn shop what type of bag is it they had no idea. But still bought it anyway, lol!


----------



## siygrace11

2nd


----------



## siygrace11

3rd


----------



## saira1214

Stinehm said:


> Pic




2008 argent. The color looks a little off in the photos, so be sure to get it authenticated.


----------



## saira1214

siygrace11 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I would just like to ask if someone can tell me more about this bag. Literally bought it a few hours ago in japan. I asked the pawn shop what type of bag is it they had no idea. But still bought it anyway, lol!




2010 anthracite city. Please be sure to have it authenticated.


----------



## raclettelover

Hi please help ladies, its my birthday & I want to buy my first bal can you pls help with more info on this bag


----------



## raclettelover

Serial number


----------



## raclettelover

Hardware


----------



## peacebabe

Hi Saira, It's a "R" Tag ....

Looking at the color chart, it could be Praline or Granny?? 



saira1214 said:


> 2008 argent. The color looks a little off in the photos, so be sure to get it authenticated.


----------



## Stinehm

Stinehm said:


> Could you help me indentify this Bal, City?
> No 115740 002123



I would love to know the time of production and perhaps the name of the colour.
Regards from Stine


----------



## Stinehm

Thank you very much.


----------



## Stinehm

saira1214 said:


> 2008 argent. The color looks a little off in the photos, so be sure to get it authenticated.



Thank you very much. I have got it authentichated in this forum and from a secondhandshop where I bought it. Is seems a little dry in the leather.


----------



## TheMariaHansen

Does anyone know the name of this color?? I need it in my life &#128525;


----------



## Stinehm

saira1214 said:


> 2008 argent. The color looks a little off in the photos, so be sure to get it authenticated.



Thanks again, I did some research and think that mine looks a little more beige that gray?


----------



## Bbrat

Hi.  Is anyone able to authenticate the City I posted?  Post 864, I think.  Thanks for any help you can offer.  Much appreciated. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:


> 2008 argent. The color looks a little off in the photos, so be sure to get it authenticated.







peacebabe said:


> Hi Saira, It's a "R" Tag ....
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the color chart, it could be Praline or Granny??







Stinehm said:


> Thank you very much. I have got it authentichated in this forum and from a secondhandshop where I bought it. Is seems a little dry in the leather.







Stinehm said:


> Thanks again, I did some research and think that mine looks a little more beige that gray?




Yes, I made a mistake. It is Praline


----------



## saira1214

Bbrat said:


> Hi.  Is anyone able to authenticate the City I posted?  Post 864, I think.  Thanks for any help you can offer.  Much appreciated. [emoji173]&#65039;




Please post authentication questions in the authenticate thread. This thread is just for identifying color, style and year.


----------



## saira1214

TheMariaHansen said:


> Does anyone know the name of this color?? I need it in my life [emoji7]




It's hard to tell from that picture alone. Could be sorbet or magenta.


----------



## Stinehm

saira1214 said:


> Yes, I made a mistake. It is Praline



Thank you very much. I really appriciate your help. I wondering if it is still a 2008? As the leather seems a little dry I'm thinking about hos to treat it and will look in this Wonderful forum.


----------



## Bbrat

Sorry.  I realized my mistake but was unable to delete after the fact.  I'm still trying to get my sea legs steady here.  My apologies.


----------



## raclettelover

Omg sorry I made same mistake yesterday


----------



## Bbrat

raclettelover said:


> Omg sorry I made same mistake yesterday



Being the new kid can be tough. &#128514;


----------



## saira1214

Bbrat said:


> Sorry.  I realized my mistake but was unable to delete after the fact.  I'm still trying to get my sea legs steady here.  My apologies.







raclettelover said:


> Omg sorry I made same mistake yesterday




No problem at all. Welcome ladies!


----------



## saira1214

Stinehm said:


> Thank you very much. I really appriciate your help. I wondering if it is still a 2008? As the leather seems a little dry I'm thinking about hos to treat it and will look in this Wonderful forum.




It's from 2009. Check out the care and maintenance thread in the reference library. There is a lot of info regarding conditioners and the pros and cons of using them.


----------



## muchstuff

raclettelover said:


> Omg sorry I made same mistake yesterday





Bbrat said:


> Being the new kid can be tough. &#128514;



I STILL keep posting comments on the "PICS ONLY" threads!


----------



## Stinehm

saira1214 said:


> It's from 2009. Check out the care and maintenance thread in the reference library. There is a lot of info regarding conditioners and the pros and cons of using them.



You have been very helpful. Thanks a lot


----------



## Bbrat

saira1214 said:


> No problem at all. Welcome ladies!



Thanks for understanding. &#128522;
Any chance someone can pop on over to the "Authenticate this" page and take a quick look?  Posts 864 and 869, I believe.  Thank you bunches. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mimicry26

Looks like jade vert? Or is it a new color?

Pic found on instagram


----------



## Pessie

Is it sea foam?


----------



## lucy_liu71

i believe this is the classic gold city in bleu maldives from SS16:

http://www.balenciaga.com/us/classic-city-handbag_cod45299209tm.html


----------



## CeeJay

Here are all the color charts for the various Years/Seasons .. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...r-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place-141901.html


----------



## Chipee

Hi, I'm not sure where to ask to have a Bal Part time bag authenticated that I would like to buy son. Can someone please help me??

ebay listing:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252398940945?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller: ms_hoopono 
Bag style: Black Balenciaga w/ Giant silver hardware


----------



## Sakurai888

Hi All,

i wonder from which season is a miny city G12 in Cognac? i don't have the exact pic but i'm sure you gals would have an idea of how it looks like. the thing is the SA told me it's from this SS16 collection but i check only to find mini city with classic stud in cognac.

which one would you choose? the one with G12 (which looks like G21 on a mini city but unfortunately with no tassles) or the classic stud one?

these are pics i find just for reference, try to post the pic but could only show up as links, could not find any other exact pics of the bags. hope u all could open and view the link
mini city g12 in caramel
cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0259/0359/products/MC.GG.cam2_large.jpg?v=1445105316

mini city classic in cognac
cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0259/0359/products/MC.RHG.tan2_large.jpg?v=1457809950

cheers


----------



## Sakurai888

Hi All,

i wonder from which season is a miny city G12 in Cognac? i don't have the exact pic but i'm sure you gals would have an idea of how it looks like. the thing is the SA told me it's from this SS16 collection but i check only to find mini city with classic stud in cognac.

which one would you choose? the one with G12 (which looks like G21 on a mini city but unfortunately with no tassles) or the classic stud one?

these are pics i find just for reference, try to post the pic but could only show up as links, could not find any other exact pics of the bags. hope u all could open and view the link
mini city g12 in caramel
cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0259/0359/products/MC.GG.cam2_large.jpg?v=1445105316

mini city classic in cognac
cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0259/0359/products/MC.RHG.tan2_large.jpg?v=1457809950

cheers


----------



## kk12

Hi,

Can someone please check is this authentic?
*city silver giant, griss forssile
*
thanks.


----------



## muchstuff

Chipee said:


> Hi, I'm not sure where to ask to have a Bal Part time bag authenticated that I would like to buy son. Can someone please help me??
> 
> ebay listing:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252398940945?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller: ms_hoopono
> Bag style: Black Balenciaga w/ Giant silver hardware





kk12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please check is this authentic?
> *city silver giant, griss forssile
> *
> thanks.



Hi ladies, you need to go into the Balenciaga shopping forum and ask for authentication on the "Authenticate this" thread. Please be sure to read the first posting on that thread to see what photos are needed. Without the proper photos you won't be answered.


----------



## Magayon_ako

muchstuff said:


> Hi ladies, you need to go into the Balenciaga shopping forum and ask for authentication on the "Authenticate this" thread. Please be sure to read the first posting on that thread to see what photos are needed. Without the proper photos you won't be answered.



Hello, been looking for the thread "Authenticate this" but can't find it anymore .... i'm only using my smartphone to navigate this site. I hope it's not too much to ask for the link? Thanks for helping out a newbie .....


----------



## Magayon_ako

Ooops, found the thread .... sorry for my previous post!


----------



## muchstuff

Magayon_ako said:


> Hello, been looking for the thread "Authenticate this" but can't find it anymore .... i'm only using my smartphone to navigate this site. I hope it's not too much to ask for the link? Thanks for helping out a newbie .....



Ahhh, no wonder you can't find it, I find the app a bit difficult to navigate. OK, I'll post my method, anyone who knows a shorter version feel free to chime in.

Open the app, you should see three horizontal lines top left corner. Tap.
On the list of options, tap "browse".
Tap "premier designers".
Tap "Balenciaga".
Tap "Balenciaga shopping".
Under "stickies", tap "Authenticate this".
Upper right-hand corner you should see three dots. Tap.
Tap "reply".
You can now write your message. The little square just above the keyboard with the pic of the mountain and sun will access your camera roll. The camera icon will allow you to take photos.

Alternatively, here's the link, I thought you might like to know how to find it on the app as well, hence the long-winded instructions 

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/authenticate-this-balenciaga-please-read-the-rules-and-936807.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## Magayon_ako

Muchstuff, thank you so much!!! Feels really good finding this site ..... everyone is just so helpful  &#128522;

Sent from my SM-G928T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## muchstuff

Magayon_ako said:


> Muchstuff, thank you so much!!! Feels really good finding this site ..... everyone is just so helpful  &#128522;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928T using PurseForum mobile app



My pleasure, glad to help!


----------



## ponypie

Hello ladies! Can anyone confirm what colour this is?

The seller says she bought it in 2004-5 but that's impossible since it's GGH.

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lue-leather-handbag-balenciaga-2679102.shtml#


----------



## muchstuff

ponypie said:


> Hello ladies! Can anyone confirm what colour this is?
> 
> The seller says she bought it in 2004-5 but that's impossible since it's GGH.
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lue-leather-handbag-balenciaga-2679102.shtml#



I think it would have to be either 2007 or S/S 2008 because the mirror still has the pocket. It looks like anthra to me but perhaps saira will weigh in, she's much more knowledgeable than I am!


----------



## ponypie

I was thinking the same, muchstuff! 

In which case it ought to be 07 anthra, right, since the 08 anthra was FW...


----------



## muchstuff

ponypie said:


> I was thinking the same, muchstuff!
> 
> In which case it ought to be 07 anthra, right, since the 08 anthra was FW...



From what I've read the mirror pocket was finished by F/W 2008 so it makes sense that it would be 2007.


----------



## giorgiataz

hello ladies!could You help me about what color is this?thanks


----------



## Margit_br

Hi,

Can you help me identify color and year of this City? Thanks [emoji8]


----------



## saira1214

Sorry ladies. The new format has made coming to this thread much harder. Plus, I was dealing with a sickness in my family so I haven't been on tpf too often.


----------



## saira1214

giorgiataz said:


> hello ladies!could You help me about what color is this?thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370524
> View attachment 3370525
> View attachment 3370526




The lighting is kind of dark, but it looks like 2007 anthra.


----------



## giorgiataz

thanks saira!i'll try to make more clear photos.i'm thinking about blue color..
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
  thank you very much


----------



## saira1214

Margit_br said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help me identify color and year of this City? Thanks [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3370557
> View attachment 3370558
> View attachment 3370559
> View attachment 3370560




This is Gris poivre from 2012.


----------



## saira1214

giorgiataz said:


> thanks saira!i'll try to make more clear photos.i'm thinking about blue color..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370630
> View attachment 3370631
> View attachment 3370634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you very much




Oh yeah, those pictures weren't good. This is gorgeous Marine.


----------



## giorgiataz

thank you saira!!


----------



## saira1214

Y


giorgiataz said:


> thank you saira!!


Welcome! &#9829;&#65039;


----------



## amstevens714

Hi Saira! May I ask for your help again? [emoji5]












I'm super curious because the leather almost seems thicker to me on this one  Thank you!!!


----------



## saira1214

amstevens714 said:


> Hi Saira! May I ask for your help again? [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3372096
> 
> View attachment 3372101
> 
> View attachment 3372098
> 
> View attachment 3372099
> 
> View attachment 3372100
> 
> 
> I'm super curious because the leather almost seems thicker to me on this one  Thank you!!!




The lighting is tough again for me because it is too low. I'm thinking 2012 poker fonce. The leather varies from season to season and bag to bag. However, your first bag is chèvre and this bag is agneau, so there will be a difference.


----------



## ponypie

Hi saira! I think u might have missed this one 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lue-leather-handbag-balenciaga-2679102.shtml#

Hope all's well with u!


----------



## saira1214

ponypie said:


> Hi saira! I think u might have missed this one
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lue-leather-handbag-balenciaga-2679102.shtml#
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all's well with u!




Whoops! It is either 2007 or 2008 anthra. I think it is 2007 though.


----------



## ponypie

^^ Thanks!! &#9786;&#65039; And no worries at all


----------



## seagullz

hi all

any idea which year is this? I just got this bag from a consignment site.

i just realized the mirror came with pocket!


----------



## muchstuff

seagullz said:


> hi all
> 
> any idea which year is this? I just got this bag from a consignment site.
> 
> i just realized the mirror came with pocket!



S/S 2008 was the last season with the pocket on the mirror, and GGH was introduced in 2007, so that helps to narrow it down


----------



## seagullz

muchstuff said:


> S/S 2008 was the last season with the pocket on the mirror, and GGH was introduced in 2007, so that helps to narrow it down



Thank you!


----------



## steffany0703

Hi all,

Ive just met this bag online recently and am very interested in purchasing it, however, I am not quite sure if this bag is belong to Balenciaga. Can anyone help me out a little? Thanks heaps


----------



## saira1214

steffany0703 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Ive just met this bag online recently and am very interested in purchasing it, however, I am not quite sure if this bag is belong to Balenciaga. Can anyone help me out a little? Thanks heaps




This looks like it is from the Luna line. Not quite sure as I'm not familiar with bags outside of the moto line.


----------



## Laila8585

Hi dear authenticators!

Can anyone say which bag style and year is it? The bag doesn't have shoulder strap. Number is 128522-213048.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## LostInBal

Laila8585 said:


> Hi dear authenticators!
> 
> Can anyone say which bag style and year is it? The bag doesn't have shoulder strap. Number is 128522-213048.
> Thanks in advance!!



The Purse model. If it has pewter hardware it,s from 04, if not, 05/06.


----------



## saira1214

Laila8585 said:


> Hi dear authenticators!
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone say which bag style and year is it? The bag doesn't have shoulder strap. Number is 128522-213048.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!







aalinne_72 said:


> The Purse model. If it has pewter hardware it,s from 04, if not, 05/06.




Yes, I agree with aalinne. You have a s/s 2004 black Purse.


----------



## H’sKisses

Hi everyone! Hope someone can help ID this shade and what year it's from... It's a baby blue/seafoamy minty green shade, i can't really decide which it leans more towards... The photo of the back of the tag doesn't show the true color IRL, I'm having trouble getting a shot that's accurate... It looks grey in photos [emoji20]






Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hi everyone! Hope someone can help ID this shade and what year it's from... It's a baby blue/seafoamy minty green shade, i can't really decide which it leans more towards... The photo of the back of the tag doesn't show the true color IRL, I'm having trouble getting a shot that's accurate... It looks grey in photos [emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 3375713
> 
> View attachment 3375714
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Q tag is F/W 2009, saira's your best bet re: colour but I think she may want a pic of the entire bag?


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Q tag is F/W 2009, saira's your best bet re: colour but I think she may want a pic of the entire bag?




Thanks! Here's a shot outdoors, it's still showing up greyish... Boo!!!!!


----------



## saira1214

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hi everyone! Hope someone can help ID this shade and what year it's from... It's a baby blue/seafoamy minty green shade, i can't really decide which it leans more towards... The photo of the back of the tag doesn't show the true color IRL, I'm having trouble getting a shot that's accurate... It looks grey in photos [emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 3375713
> 
> View attachment 3375714
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



2009 ciel first



muchstuff said:


> Q tag is F/W 2009, saira's your best bet re: colour but I think she may want a pic of the entire bag?




Yes. Definitely need a photo of the full bag. Thank you for your help!


----------



## oreo713

muchstuff said:


> S/S 2008 was the last season with the pocket on the mirror, and GGH was introduced in 2007, so that helps to narrow it down




Hi..I just found this post...does that mean that a bag that has the mirror with the pocket on the back is chevre....not agneau?  Thank you so very  much!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

saira1214 said:


> 2009 ciel first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Definitely need a photo of the full bag. Thank you for your help!




Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> 2009 ciel first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Definitely need a photo of the full bag. Thank you for your help!



My pleasure saira!


----------



## saira1214

oreo713 said:


> Hi..I just found this post...does that mean that a bag that has the mirror with the pocket on the back is chevre....not agneau?  Thank you so very  much!!!




Generally yes, but that isn't a hard and fast rule. Balenciaga's quality control is not perfect and due to the switch during that year, some bags were made with chèvre and have no pocket while others are agneau and have a pocket on the mirror.


----------



## muchstuff

oreo713 said:


> Hi..I just found this post...does that mean that a bag that has the mirror with the pocket on the back is chevre....not agneau?  Thank you so very  much!!!



Yes ma'am the mirrors with pockets are on chevre bags. See link for my favourite cheat sheet!

http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html


----------



## oreo713

saira1214 said:


> Generally yes, but that isn't a hard and fast rule. Balenciaga's quality control is not perfect and due to the switch during that year, some bags were made with chèvre and have no pocket while others are agneau and have a pocket on the mirror.



Thanks Saira...I'll have to look into this further....


----------



## oreo713

muchstuff said:


> Yes ma'am the mirrors with pockets are on chevre bags. See link for my favourite cheat sheet!
> 
> http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html



I will look at your site.  thank you for your input.


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> Yes ma'am the mirrors with pockets are on chevre bags. See link for my favourite cheat sheet!
> 
> http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html





saira1214 said:


> Generally yes, but that isn't a hard and fast rule. Balenciaga's quality control is not perfect and due to the switch during that year, some bags were made with chèvre and have no pocket while others are agneau and have a pocket on the mirror.



I stand corrected, I'd forgotten I think we did have this conversation awhile back. Just to clarify, that would only apply to 2008,  any mirror with a pocket from previous years would be chevre for certain, correct? I don't want to confuse oreo713 with my info!


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> I stand corrected, I'd forgotten I think we did have this conversation awhile back. Just to clarify, that would only apply to 2008,  any mirror with a pocket from previous years would be chevre for certain, correct? I don't want to confuse oreo713 with my info!




Yes, it would only apply to 2008 bags.


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> Yes, it would only apply to 2008 bags.



Thanks yet again!


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> Thanks yet again!




Of course!


----------



## oreo713

muchstuff said:


> I stand corrected, I'd forgotten I think we did have this conversation awhile back. Just to clarify, that would only apply to 2008,  any mirror with a pocket from previous years would be chevre for certain, correct? I don't want to confuse oreo713 with my info!



Now I am totally confused....


----------



## muchstuff

oreo713 said:


> Now I am totally confused....



OK...any bag made before 2008 is chevre, with the pocket on the mirror. There is a chance, however slight, that bags made in 2008 with a pocket on the mirror could be agneau, but my guess is the majority are chevre (this was the year Balenciaga changed from chevre leather to agneau).

 Saira was pointing out that during the transition year some mistakes could have been made, and there may have been a few agneau bags that have mirrors with the pocket. I doubt there were many. Hope this helps.


----------



## ibis42

Hello ladies!!  Please help me identify, style color and year?  thank you in advance!!


----------



## muchstuff

ibis42 said:


> Hello ladies!!  Please help me identify, style color and year?  thank you in advance!!



Hi, please post more detail, at the very least the back and front of the interior tag.


----------



## ibis42

muchstuff said:


> Hi, please post more detail, at the very least the back and front of the interior tag.


thanks!!  I'll have to ask for more pics  
Does this look like the Town?


----------



## muchstuff

ibis42 said:


> thanks!!  I'll have to ask for more pics
> Does this look like the Town?



Yup, I'd say so.


----------



## ksuromax

Good day to all, can you please tell the colour name? is it outremer? I haven't seen a First in Outremer with a regular HW, can this be a different blue of 2010?? TIA


----------



## Luv n bags

Hi,
Can you please give me any info you can on this bag? Thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

saira1214 said:


> The lighting is tough again for me because it is too low. I'm thinking 2012 poker fonce. The leather varies from season to season and bag to bag. However, your first bag is chèvre and this bag is agneau, so there will be a difference.




Hi Saira -

Thank you so much for responding! I think you right but thought I would provide these too.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## saira1214

ksuromax said:


> Good day to all, can you please tell the colour name? is it outremer? I haven't seen a First in Outremer with a regular HW, can this be a different blue of 2010?? TIA




Yes, this is a 2010 outremer first. I'm pretty sure the first came in outremer.


----------



## saira1214

tigertrixie said:


> Hi,
> Can you please give me any info you can on this bag? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378188
> View attachment 3378189
> View attachment 3378190
> View attachment 3378191




This is a limited edition metallic bag from 2011.


----------



## ksuromax

saira1214 said:


> Yes, this is a 2010 outremer first. I'm pretty sure the first came in outremer.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

saira1214 said:


> This is a limited edition metallic bag from 2011.




Thank you!!


----------



## ksuromax

Good day to all! Can you please, kindly help to identify these greens? TIA!


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> Good day to all! Can you please, kindly help to identify these greens? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381834
> View attachment 3381835


And here the ones in the daylight, are they Sapin and Emerald?


----------



## Opheliamelia

Please help authenticate this bag: bought it at a second hand store on a whim and now I have regrets


----------



## Purple6

Hello 
Could you please authenticate this bag..Much Appreciated and Thanks in advance
First time looking at Balenciaga Bag *No 0180Y 115748 3555*
Seller: embercity21
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252431742658?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## muchstuff

Purple6 said:


> Hello
> Could you please authenticate this bag..Much Appreciated and Thanks in advance
> First time looking at Balenciaga Bag *No 0180Y 115748 3555*
> Seller: embercity21
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252431742658?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> View attachment 3390098
> View attachment 3390099
> View attachment 3390101
> View attachment 3390103
> View attachment 3390104
> View attachment 3390106


Hi there, you would need to post on the authenticate this thread in the shopping forum. I strongly urge you to do so as IMHO this bag's not authentic.


----------



## Purple6

muchstuff said:


> Hi there, you would need to post on the authenticate this thread in the shopping forum. I strongly urge you to do so as IMHO this bag's not authentic.


 Oh..sorry I thought this is the authentication forum.. and so thank you did not expect at all.
Thanks


----------



## Just Violet

Hi girls!! Can you please tell me if this is a moutarde from 2014? Or which other color it could be? Thanks in advance and happy sunday


----------



## Martini0317

Hi everyone! I just bought this bag at NM and of course they don't know what color it is. They actually had the gall to tell me it was Rose Hortensia at first! I said it wasn't so then they said it's "Rouge". Is it a rouge color, and if so what color rouge? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Khatta Mitha Mirch

it looks to me like coque d'or (might be also fleur de feu or vol de nuit).


----------



## peacebabe

hello, you should post in the ID thread :

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...-year-authenticated-bbags-only.940767/page-11


----------



## Martini0317

Hi just bought this Town at NM yesterday and they did not know what color it was. How can you see a bag and not know the color? It looks like a brownish red.


----------



## dolali

Thank you in advance for any assistance identifying  the color on this Day. It's pretty faded so I am not sure it is possible:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC...070192?hash=item488e9981b0:g:UMIAAOSwKtlWsuWD

 thank you!


----------



## Kasumuixx

Hi !! 
Can someone help me identify this bag ? Style and year ?

Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Kasumuixx said:


> Hi !!
> Can someone help me identify this bag ? Style and year ?
> 
> Thanks


Cumin? Wait for saira though! K tag is F/W 2012.


----------



## AECornell

Got this beauty off eBay but seller didn't have color or year listed, so I'm stumped! I was thinking somewhere in the grenadine/sorbet range but not sure. Anyone know what color and year this bag is? TIA!




View attachment 3403350


----------



## saira1214

It is very difficult to tell in this picture. It usually helps to see the full bag along with the underside of the tag if possible.  These are my best guesses based on the lighting and the inability to view the each entire bag.  From top to bottom: 06 emerald, 07 aqua, 05 khaki and anthracite.


----------



## saira1214

ksuromax said:


> Good day to all! Can you please, kindly help to identify these greens? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381834
> View attachment 3381835


It is very difficult to tell in this picture. It usually helps to see the full bag along with the underside of the tag if possible.  These are my best guesses based on the lighting and the inability to view the each entire bag.  From top to bottom: 06 emerald, 07 aqua, 05 khaki and anthracite.


----------



## saira1214

AECornell said:


> Got this beauty off eBay but seller didn't have color or year listed, so I'm stumped! I was thinking somewhere in the grenadine/sorbet range but not sure. Anyone know what color and year this bag is? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3403345
> View attachment 3403349
> 
> View attachment 3403350


This is 2010 sorbet.


----------



## saira1214

Martini0317 said:


> Hi just bought this Town at NM yesterday and they did not know what color it was. How can you see a bag and not know the color? It looks like a brownish red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393236
> View attachment 3393237


It's hard to tell. I think it may be Rouge Ambre from 2014 or a color from 2015, Maroon cognac.  Can you post a pic of the underside of the inside tag? Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

nm


----------



## saira1214

Kasumuixx said:


> Hi !!
> Can someone help me identify this bag ? Style and year ?
> 
> Thanks


This is definitely 2012 cumin mid-day.


----------



## saira1214

Martini0317 said:


> Hi just bought this Town at NM yesterday and they did not know what color it was. How can you see a bag and not know the color? It looks like a brownish red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393236
> View attachment 3393237


Can you post the underside of tag? It looks like 2015 rouge ambre, but it can also be the 2016 maroon cognac.


----------



## saira1214

Just Violet said:


> Hi girls!! Can you please tell me if this is a moutarde from 2014? Or which other color it could be? Thanks in advance and happy sunday
> View attachment 3391396
> View attachment 3391397


Moutarde was from 2010.  There was only one yellow in 2014 and it was Juane Poussain. This doesn't look like that.


----------



## ksuromax

saira1214 said:


> It is very difficult to tell in this picture. It usually helps to see the full bag along with the underside of the tag if possible.  These are my best guesses based on the lighting and the inability to view the each entire bag.  From top to bottom: 06 emerald, 07 aqua, 05 khaki and anthracite.


Thanks, Dear Saira, actually these are 2 bags, just in different lights/angle, 
After shoveling tons of post and pictures i came to a conclusion that the green one is either emerald (ss you said), or pine, and the other one either sapin, or anthracite


----------



## saira1214

ksuromax said:


> Thanks, Dear Saira, actually these are 2 bags, just in different lights/angle,
> After shoveling tons of post and pictures i came to a conclusion that the green one is either emerald (ss you said), or pine, and the other one either sapin, or anthracite


Oh wow, I didn't realize that the photos were taken of two different bags in different lighting. In that case they are definitely 06 emerald and anthra.  The fact that the second bag looks very blue in different lighting is a giveaway.  Sapin would never have that chameleon effect.


----------



## AECornell

Thanks so much!



saira1214 said:


> This is 2010 sorbet.


----------



## ksuromax

saira1214 said:


> Oh wow, I didn't realize that the photos were taken of two different bags in different lighting. In that case they are definitely 06 emerald and anthra.  The fact that the second bag looks very blue in different lighting is a giveaway.  Sapin would never have that chameleon effect.


Def not pine?


----------



## saira1214

ksuromax said:


> Def not pine?


I can't say for certain since the photos seem to be in different lighting. The first set looks like 06 emerald and the second set looks like 07 pine.  Since the second set was taken in the sunlight, I would go with that.  However, the veining seems very reminiscent of 06 leather.


----------



## ksuromax

saira1214 said:


> I can't say for certain since the photos seem to be in different lighting. The first set looks like 06 emerald and the second set looks like 07 pine.  Since the second set was taken in the sunlight, I would go with that.  However, the veining seems very reminiscent of 06 leather.


'cause she does look (to me) a tad dark green, I have seen the swatches of both Emerald and Pine, mine looks Pine-ish .... but I am so in love with both, you can't imagine!! 
Thank you, really appreciate your help!


----------



## Just Violet

saira1214 said:


> Moutarde was from 2010.  There was only one yellow in 2014 and it was Juane Poussain. This doesn't look like that.



Thanks. It's a friend of mine' s new bag. Do you think she needs to post it into the authentication thread?


----------



## saira1214

Just Violet said:


> Thanks. It's a friend of mine' s new bag. Do you think she needs to post it into the authentication thread?


I would. The tag indicates it is from s/s 2014 and the only color would be JP.  It could be bad lighting though since I don't see any other red flags.


----------



## Just Violet

saira1214 said:


> I would. The tag indicates it is from s/s 2014 and the only color would be JP.  It could be bad lighting though since I don't see any other red flags.



Thanks very much


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> This is definitely 2012 cumin mid-day.


Yay I got one right


----------



## peacebabe

Hi Saira, it's G tag..... So it's from F/W 2014. But i don't see any yellow in F/W 2014 color chart...... or i may have missed out something 




saira1214 said:


> I would. The tag indicates it is from s/s 2014 and the only color would be JP.  It could be bad lighting though since I don't see any other red flags.


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Hi Saira, it's G tag..... So it's from F/W 2014. But i don't see any yellow in F/W 2014 color chart...... or i may have missed out something



I mistyped. Thanks. No, you aren't missing anything. I'm very perplexed by this bag. It's definitely authentic?


----------



## Just Violet

peacebabe said:


> Hi Saira, it's G tag..... So it's from F/W 2014. But i don't see any yellow in F/W 2014 color chart...... or i may have missed out something





saira1214 said:


> I mistyped. Thanks. No, you aren't missing anything. I'm very perplexed by this bag. It's definitely authentic?



I told to my friend to post it in the authentication section. I don't know if she is registered here or if she will do it. Meanwhile thank you for your help.


----------



## Just Violet

peacebabe said:


> Hi Saira, it's G tag..... So it's from F/W 2014. But i don't see any yellow in F/W 2014 color chart...... or i may have missed out something





saira1214 said:


> I mistyped. Thanks. No, you aren't missing anything. I'm very perplexed by this bag. It's definitely authentic?





Just Violet said:


> I told to my friend to post it in the authentication section. I don't know if she is registered here or if she will do it. Meanwhile thank you for your help.



Girls just to update you, my friend wrote me on IG that she returned that bag yesterday and changed with a papier. Thanks anyway.


----------



## saira1214

Just Violet said:


> Girls just to update you, my friend wrote me on IG that she returned that bag yesterday and changed with a papier.



I'm relieved for your friend, but also wanted to solve the mystery! Lol. Where did she get the bag from? I am seriously stumped by it.


----------



## Just Violet

saira1214 said:


> I'm relieved for your friend, but also wanted to solve the mystery! Lol. Where did she get the bag from? I am seriously stumped by it.



  She's a girl i met on IG and she is always so kind to me, but we don't speak often, honestly i don't know where she got the bag. I was so curious to solve the mistery too!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Im really curious too !! 



saira1214 said:


> I mistyped. Thanks. No, you aren't missing anything. I'm very perplexed by this bag. It's definitely authentic?





Just Violet said:


> Girls just to update you, my friend wrote me on IG that she returned that bag yesterday and changed with a papier. Thanks anyway.





saira1214 said:


> I'm relieved for your friend, but also wanted to solve the mystery! Lol. Where did she get the bag from? I am seriously stumped by it.


----------



## Stasjgray

I brought this bag today but unsure of the colour name? It's new season. Thanks.


----------



## Luv n bags

Can you please help with the color? I'm not sure the tag goes with this bag.  Thank you!


----------



## seagullz

should be sapphire F/W 2008 based on the cards/tag information. but may wait for more experts to ID too


----------



## Luv n bags

seagullz said:


> should be sapphire F/W 2008 based on the cards/tag information. but may wait for more experts to ID too



Thank you! I will wait for others to weigh in too.


----------



## Indigo Sunset

Trying my luck here. I would like to know if this is a Maxi or Classic Twiggy. The seller told me the model number is 403998 and I actually paid for it already. It is just that I feel abit arkward to ask about the color, year and size after paying for it (i know I should have asked before that). I have been hungry for a Bbag and hence didnt give a second thought about it...please..can anyone help?


----------



## w371z4

Hi! Can someone pls tell me what color is this city. Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Indigo Sunset said:


> Trying my luck here. I would like to know if this is a Maxi or Classic Twiggy. The seller told me the model number is 403998 and I actually paid for it already. It is just that I feel abit arkward to ask about the color, year and size after paying for it (i know I should have asked before that). I have been hungry for a Bbag and hence didnt give a second thought about it...please..can anyone help?


If you could post photos of both sides of the interior tag it would be helpful...


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> If you could post photos of both sides of the interior tag it would be helpful...



It's a maxi twiggy


----------



## saira1214

w371z4 said:


> Hi! Can someone pls tell me what color is this city. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409349
> View attachment 3409350



2009 Galet


----------



## saira1214

tigertrixie said:


> Can you please help with the color? I'm not sure the tag goes with this bag.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408821
> View attachment 3408822
> View attachment 3408824
> View attachment 3408826



Definitely sapphire


----------



## saira1214

Stasjgray said:


> I brought this bag today but unsure of the colour name? It's new season. Thanks.



Looks like Rose de Sable. Can you post a photo of the underside of the inside tag?


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> It's a maxi twiggy


The OP was asking the year and colour as well saira, which is why I suggested the tag. It's a pretty colour...any ideas?


----------



## jeins

Hey girls,
This is my new to me GCH city.
Can you tell de what's the name of the colour ?
Any idea which season is it from ?
TIA

https://marketplace.reebonz.com/en/balenciaga-leather-the-giant-city-shoulder-bag-2045295741/1194867


----------



## Indigo Sunset

muchstuff said:


> The OP was asking the year and colour as well saira, which is why I suggested the tag. It's a pretty colour...any ideas?


Thanks! I have yet to receive the bag, the seller shipped it and it probably takes about 10days to reach. I will post pictures of the tags as soon as I receive it.


----------



## Indigo Sunset

saira1214 said:


> It's a maxi twiggy


Thanks!! Glad that it is a Maxi...


----------



## saira1214

jeins said:


> Hey girls,
> This is my new to me GCH city.
> Can you tell de what's the name of the colour ?
> Any idea which season is it from ?
> TIA
> 
> https://marketplace.reebonz.com/en/balenciaga-leather-the-giant-city-shoulder-bag-2045295741/1194867



2010 Boise de Rose or 2011 vieux rose. Hard to tell in the dark lighting.


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> The OP was asking the year and colour as well saira, which is why I suggested the tag. It's a pretty colour...any ideas?





Indigo Sunset said:


> Thanks!! Glad that it is a Maxi...



Whoops, sorry I was reading to fast. The color looks a little off, but I'm thinking it is tangerine from 2013.


----------



## jeins

saira1214 said:


> 2010 Boise de Rose or 2011 vieux rose. Hard to tell in the dark lighting.


Thanks Saira.
I will think its the Vieux Rose.
I search online and found out there is some vieux rose brogues city.
I am just curios that why is the underlying is not black but the same colour.
Any idea ?
TIA


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> Whoops, sorry I was reading to fast. The color looks a little off, but I'm thinking it is tangerine from 2013.


Makes sense, the colour is totally edible


----------



## muchstuff

jeins said:


> Thanks Saira.
> I will think its the Vieux Rose.
> I search online and found out there is some vieux rose brogues city.
> I am just curios that why is the underlying is not black but the same colour.
> Any idea ?
> TIA



Not an expert on brogues but from what I've seen the majority of the brogues bags have the same underlying colour.


----------



## saira1214

jeins said:


> Thanks Saira.
> I will think its the Vieux Rose.
> I search online and found out there is some vieux rose brogues city.
> I am just curios that why is the underlying is not black but the same colour.
> Any idea ?
> TIA



I just looked at it on a different monitor and yes, it is vieux rose. The brogues/giant covered hardware bags don't always have the contrast underlying color. I think Bal only did that for one season. I forget which year it was though.


----------



## Denverite

Hi ladies! Can you tell me what color and year this is from? Thank you!


----------



## Luv n bags

saira1214 said:


> Definitely sapphire



Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

Denverite said:


> Hi ladies! Can you tell me what color and year this is from? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3412552
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412553
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412554



2011 dark night city


----------



## Denverite

saira1214 said:


> 2011 dark night city



Thank you so much!!


----------



## jeins

muchstuff said:


> Not an expert on brogues but from what I've seen the majority of the brogues bags have the same underlying colour.





saira1214 said:


> I just looked at it on a different monitor and yes, it is vieux rose. The brogues/giant covered hardware bags don't always have the contrast underlying color. I think Bal only did that for one season. I forget which year it was though.



Thanks girl !! 
As I saw one of the purse forum member posted her Vieux rose GCH , and hers has black underlying colour. 
Thanks for the explanation. As this is my first balenciaga bag


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Hi, just wanted to ask if anyone can identify this what year & colour this twiggy is from, many thanks 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/222200847668?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## sunshinesash

Hey girls! Would like help confirming the color of my bag. I already know the style- City, and year- F/W 2013, so this inquiry is regarding color.  Pretty positive it is Anthracite, as I got a 2nd eye from another awesome TPFer...but more eyes can't hurt  

https://postimg.org/image/cpo2eyu5z/

https://postimg.org/image/tlhr5fq01/

https://postimg.org/image/lu09kfpjr/


----------



## saira1214

jeanstohandbags said:


> Hi, just wanted to ask if anyone can identify this what year & colour this twiggy is from, many thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/222200847668?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



The color seems dark, but it should be 04 pumpkin twiggy


----------



## saira1214

sunshinesash said:


> Hey girls! Would like help confirming the color of my bag. I already know the style- City, and year- F/W 2013, so this inquiry is regarding color.  Pretty positive it is Anthracite, as I got a 2nd eye from another awesome TPFer...but more eyes can't hurt
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/cpo2eyu5z/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/tlhr5fq01/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/lu09kfpjr/



It's Anthra.


----------



## sunshinesash

saira1214 said:


> It's Anthra.


Thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Saira, is this rouge theatre? Are you able to tell without my asking for more pics? I know in some pics it doesn't look like it but there are two or three pics that make me think it could be. The second set of numbers on the tag (213048) are the same as the ones on my rouge theatre shrug, don't know if that's a colour code or not? Many thanks!

Edit... I just found a day in a different colour that had the same code. So apparently not a colour code.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201633636741?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, i hope you didn't buy it as it's non authentic



jeanstohandbags said:


> Hi, just wanted to ask if anyone can identify this what year & colour this twiggy is from, many thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/222200847668?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jeanstohandbags

peacebabe said:


> Hello, i hope you didn't buy it as it's non authentic



Thank you Saira & Peacebabe.  I didn't buy it because I noticed it was missing the strap, but if it's not authentic, then I'm extremely glad I didn't buy.
Sorry for posting a non-authentic bag in this thread, I haven't had an authenticity issue with any of the Japanese resellers previously, but I will now be sure to check in the future.


----------



## w371z4

Hello! Can u pls id the color of this. BBG?

TIA! [emoji8]


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> Saira, is this rouge theatre? Are you able to tell without my asking for more pics? I know in some pics it doesn't look like it but there are two or three pics that make me think it could be. The second set of numbers on the tag (213048) are the same as the ones on my rouge theatre shrug, don't know if that's a colour code or not? Many thanks!
> 
> Edit... I just found a day in a different colour that had the same code. So apparently not a colour code.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201633636741?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



No. I think it is 07 rouge vermillion


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> No. I think it is 07 rouge


Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

w371z4 said:


> Hello! Can u pls id the color of this. BBG?
> 
> TIA! [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3423144
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423143



07 pale magenta


----------



## saira1214

peacebabe said:


> Hello, i hope you didn't buy it as it's non authentic





jeanstohandbags said:


> Thank you Saira & Peacebabe.  I didn't buy it because I noticed it was missing the strap, but if it's not authentic, then I'm extremely glad I didn't buy.
> Sorry for posting a non-authentic bag in this thread, I haven't had an authenticity issue with any of the Japanese resellers previously, but I will now be sure to check in the future.



Good catch. I thought the color was weird.


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Thank you Saira & Peacebabe.  I didn't buy it because I noticed it was missing the strap, but if it's not authentic, then I'm extremely glad I didn't buy.
> Sorry for posting a non-authentic bag in this thread, I haven't had an authenticity issue with any of the Japanese resellers previously, but I will now be sure to check in the future.


It's not from Japanese Seller, but from HongKong


----------



## LostInBal

w371z4 said:


> Hello! Can u pls id the color of this. BBG?
> 
> TIA! [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3423144
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423143


----------



## reeco

Hi! tigertrixie posted this in the "Photos wearing your bbags" thread. I asked her if it is violet prune (a 2016 color) but she said she doesn't know the color and that her bag is an older release. Can you please help identify the color? Thanks!


----------



## Luv n bags

reeco said:


> View attachment 3426570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! tigertrixie posted this in the "Photos wearing your bbags" thread. I asked her if it is violet prune (a 2016 color) but she said she doesn't know the color and that her bag is an older release. Can you please help identify the color? Thanks!



Here is more info:


----------



## Luv n bags

Here is the same bag in different lighting


----------



## reeco

tigertrixie said:


> Here is the same bag in different lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426598



Thank you very much for posting additional pics, tigertrixie! Hope our expert Balenciaga friends can help us out


----------



## saira1214

tigertrixie said:


> Here is the same bag in different lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426598



This looks like the Bordeaux LE holiday Hamilton. I think it came out in 2013


----------



## Indigo Sunset

Hi, unfortunately I got a red flag from the authentication thread. I was then asked to post this here to check if this color is from 2016. I informed the seller and she insisted it is authentic, got it from a flash sales in an outlet. She will send me the receipt when she is back on 15.8. My problem is that no refund can be done unless there is a solid proof that it is fake. This seller is reputable and she claimed only selling authentic bags otherwise a double refund. It is my first time getting a B bag and honestly, I do not understand how those outlets in Europe work. The price is about 30% - 40% off a normal Maxi Twiggy. Given the claim and excellent reputation of the seller, I am now worried that she might not realise that the bag is fake (if that is the case). There also isn't any Balenciaga store in my country and my next holiday plan is in Dec, only then I can bring it to the boutique for authentication. This is really driving me crazy. I trust the knowledge of TPF authenticators but at the same time I am not eligible for a refund at the moment.























Thanks in advance.


----------



## reeco

saira1214 said:


> This looks like the Bordeaux LE holiday Hamilton. I think it came out in 2013



Thank you for the help, saira1214!


----------



## Luv n bags

saira1214 said:


> This looks like the Bordeaux LE holiday Hamilton. I think it came out in 2013



Thank you!! That helps a lot!


----------



## saira1214

Indigo Sunset said:


> Hi, unfortunately I got a red flag from the authentication thread. I was then asked to post this here to check if this color is from 2016. I informed the seller and she insisted it is authentic, got it from a flash sales in an outlet. She will send me the receipt when she is back on 15.8. My problem is that no refund can be done unless there is a solid proof that it is fake. This seller is reputable and she claimed only selling authentic bags otherwise a double refund. It is my first time getting a B bag and honestly, I do not understand how those outlets in Europe work. The price is about 30% - 40% off a normal Maxi Twiggy. Given the claim and excellent reputation of the seller, I am now worried that she might not realise that the bag is fake (if that is the case). There also isn't any Balenciaga store in my country and my next holiday plan is in Dec, only then I can bring it to the boutique for authentication. This is really driving me crazy. I trust the knowledge of TPF authenticators but at the same time I am not eligible for a refund at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Yeah, this is weird. It looks like Moutarde from 2010. The only color it could be from 2016 is Juane Flo which is a neon yellow. This doesn't look neon at all. I would try to get your money back by getting a letter from a paid authentication service.


----------



## manikaaa

Hi,

Borrowed this pic from an ebay seller. Was just wondering what's the name of this bag? I can't seem to find the bag style name for this. I only know it's a Balenciaga motorcycle bag.
Thanks in advanced!


----------



## saira1214

manikaaa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Borrowed this pic from an ebay seller. Was just wondering what's the name of this bag? I can't seem to find the bag style name for this. I only know it's a Balenciaga motorcycle bag.
> Thanks in advanced!



This the "Purse" style.


----------



## manikaaa

saira1214 said:


> This the "Purse" style.


Thanks! It's not very common is it? I rarely see it in photos and such.


----------



## Michelle1x

tigertrixie said:


> Here is the same bag in different lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426598


wow that is beautiful


----------



## mushashi415

Hi. Ladies. How are you doing??  So I an contemplating on this Ouse and I would love to know the color name and the year that this purse is from.  TIA


----------



## muchstuff

mushashi415 said:


> Hi. Ladies. How are you doing??  So I an contemplating on this Ouse and I would love to know the color name and the year that this purse is from.  TIA
> 
> View attachment 3430853
> View attachment 3430854
> View attachment 3430855



Hi mushashi415, please post in the "identify this" thread, see the attached link...

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...r-style-year-authenticated-bbags-only.940767/


----------



## ksuromax

mushashi415 said:


> Hi. Ladies. How are you doing??  So I an contemplating on this Ouse and I would love to know the color name and the year that this purse is from.  TIA
> 
> View attachment 3430853
> View attachment 3430854
> View attachment 3430855


To me it looks like reg Weekender, but WE normally would have a silver plate tag, not the leather one....


----------



## mayfairdolly

Hello Indigo Sunset,

I'm not sure whether my experience will help: I happen to know that when Balenciaga in the UK send their sales stock to the Bicester Store, they will print new tags as the old ones are no longer with the bags. This often results in Dates/Seasons not being accurate.

I know this as I was there only a few months back and spoke to my favourite SA there ( I also know the SM as well who used to work for Balenciaga in London).  This is common practice and the tags should therefore not be taken as gospel.

So if the reason your bag had reg flags in the authenticity thread then it may be to do with this. The bag (Twiggy) looks suspiciously like the ones I saw back in May in Bicester. And I can assure you that all stock at Bicester is authentic Balenciaga.

I  hope that gives you some reassurance. Let me know if I can be of any more help.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, the problems in Indigo's bag were not just about the paper year tag, but the leather tag inside the bag



mayfairdolly said:


> Hello Indigo Sunset,
> 
> I'm not sure whether my experience will help: I happen to know that when Balenciaga in the UK send their sales stock to the Bicester Store, they will print new tags as the old ones are no longer with the bags. This often results in Dates/Seasons not being accurate.
> 
> I know this as I was there only a few months back and spoke to my favourite SA there ( I also know the SM as well who used to work for Balenciaga in London).  This is common practice and the tags should therefore not be taken as gospel.
> 
> So if the reason your bag had reg flags in the authenticity thread then it may be to do with this. The bag (Twiggy) looks suspiciously like the ones I saw back in May in Bicester. And I can assure you that all stock at Bicester is authentic Balenciaga.
> 
> I  hope that gives you some reassurance. Let me know if I can be of any more help.


----------



## mary79

Can someone please help me identify this bag? Many thanks


----------



## mayfairdolly

peacebabe said:


> Hello, the problems in Indigo's bag were not just about the paper year tag, but the leather tag inside the bag


Thanks for that Peacebabe - that's a different kettle of fish then.


----------



## saira1214

mary79 said:


> Can someone please help me identify this bag? Many thanks



2014 ombré grey city


----------



## saira1214

mushashi415 said:


> Hi. Ladies. How are you doing??  So I an contemplating on this Ouse and I would love to know the color name and the year that this purse is from.  TIA
> 
> View attachment 3430853
> View attachment 3430854
> View attachment 3430855



Hard to tell since it has faded a bit. Maybe 2007 sienne or 2006 camel.


----------



## kelvinleow

Hi All B Bags expert here,
I bought a B Bag from a luxurious bag fair with 200% refund if it's not authentic... 
however, I am worried after reading the posts in the web saying that the metal code must be matched with the leather code behind...
could anyone here help to identify my bag?


----------



## piosavsfan

I impulsively bid and won this men's Day. Could you please help with year and color? http://www.ebay.com/itm/391518919433

Sent from my 831C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> I impulsively bid and won this men's Day. Could you please help with year and color? http://www.ebay.com/itm/391518919433
> 
> Sent from my 831C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## muchstuff

delete


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> I impulsively bid and won this men's Day. Could you please help with year and color? http://www.ebay.com/itm/391518919433
> 
> Sent from my 831C using PurseForum mobile app



Sorry for the redundant posts, my app is acting up.  The last time that style code was used was S/S 08 so that might help.


----------



## mushashi415

Hi ladies. Can you help me identify color and year of this bag pls. Xx


----------



## piosavsfan

muchstuff said:


> Sorry for the redundant posts, my app is acting up.  The last time that style code was used was S/S 08 so that might help.


Thank you. Could it be 2005 teal?


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you. Could it be 2005 teal?



Ahhh, for that you need saira...Whoever wrote the copy for HG bags has said the bag is chevre in the title and agneau in the description, but they also say the HW is pewter so hey...?  Lots of pretty blues in those earlier years...I believe that style code was 05- S/S 08. From what I understand that was the first generation men's day, with the buckles on each end of the strap.


----------



## mary79

saira1214 said:


> 2014 ombré grey city


Thanks! Any idea is the leather is delicate or tough?


----------



## 4656kenny

Hi there I wonder if you could tell me what I have ( if anything ) I was given it by my mum it was left in a in one of their flats in St. Andrews when one of their students did a runner back to Dubai without paying rent. 
The code on the bag is 298950.1000 /1.538735
It looks like a laptop bag with a separate pop on purse on the side
I will try and upload a pic but the images seem to be to high red
Cheers
Richy


----------



## 4656kenny

4656kenny said:


> Hi there I wonder if you could tell me what I have ( if anything ) I was given it by my mum it was left in a in one of their flats in St. Andrews when one of their students did a runner back to Dubai without paying rent.
> The code on the bag is 298950.1000 /1.538735
> It looks like a laptop bag with a separate pop on purse on the side
> I will try and upload a pic but the images seem to be to high red
> Cheers
> Richy





4656kenny said:


> Hi there I wonder if you could tell me what I have ( if anything ) I was given it by my mum it was left in a in one of their flats in St. Andrews when one of their students did a runner back to Dubai without paying rent.
> The code on the bag is 298950.1000 /1.538735
> It looks like a laptop bag with a separate pop on purse on the side
> I will try and upload a pic but the images seem to be to high red
> Cheers
> Richy


----------



## 4656kenny

Another pic


----------



## msxyzou

Sorry. posted in wrong place. removed post.


----------



## Just Violet

Hi gals. Can you please tell me which purple is it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> Hi gals. Can you please tell me which purple is it? Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 3437034
> 
> View attachment 3437035
> 
> View attachment 3437036
> 
> View attachment 3437037


looks like Raisin 2009 to me


----------



## ksuromax

here's my street, hope it helps


----------



## Just Violet

ksuromax said:


> looks like Raisin 2009 to me





ksuromax said:


> here's my street, hope it helps



Thank you indeed. I was hoping in sapphire, but Raisin is nice as well


----------



## ksuromax

Just Violet said:


> Thank you indeed. I was hoping in sapphire, but Raisin is nice as well


welcome


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi all, can anybody help me identify this grey color on a biker jacket from 2014?
It looks like it has to be Gris Pyrite, Gris Glace or Gris Aluminum but it seems a little dark for all of those, to me.
Or maybe the jackets use a different color palette than the handbags?  I was looking at the PF color charts posted here.
thanks!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Michelle1x said:


> Hi all, can anybody help me identify this grey color on a biker jacket from 2014?
> It looks like it has to be Gris Pyrite, Gris Glace or Gris Aluminum but it seems a little dark for all of those, to me.
> Or maybe the jackets use a different color palette than the handbags?  I was looking at the PF color charts posted here.
> thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437172


You might want to post in the clubhouse thread as well, see attached, you may get more answers there...
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bal-moto-jackets-pics-chat.910267/page-109#post-30518624


----------



## mushashi415

Hi ladies.  I cannot tell if these bags are aguna or Chèvre.  I need your help. Tag no of the black one is 1565412130 tag number of the brown is  15651121804.   Pls help. TIA.


----------



## muchstuff

delete


----------



## muchstuff

4656kenny said:


> Another pic


Hi and welcome. This thread is for authenticated bags only. If you post on the link below with the proper photos hopefully someone can tell you if it's an authentic bag. You can then post here to identify the style and possibly the year of the bag. The second link will show you what photos are needed for authentication. Good luck!

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-128

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## muchstuff

Trying to dial in colour and year, it was listed as marine, maybe 07? Last two photos were taken outside, the mirror in strong sunlight. Any thoughts? TIA! (Sorry, don't know why the tag pics flipped sideways...)


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Trying to dial in colour and year, it was listed as marine, maybe 07? Last two photos were taken outside, the mirror in strong sunlight. Any thoughts? TIA! (Sorry, don't know why the tag pics flipped sideways...)


i thought they stopped doing the card pocket on the mirror in 2008?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i thought they stopped doing the card pocket on the mirror in 2008?


Sorry, had a senior moment...08 marine, not 07! Thanks for catching that! Or maybe officier?


----------



## Michelle1x

muchstuff said:


> You might want to post in the clubhouse thread as well, see attached, you may get more answers there...
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bal-moto-jackets-pics-chat.910267/page-109#post-30518624


OK thanks!  Yeah never know where to put these general inquiries.


----------



## muchstuff

Michelle1x said:


> OK thanks!  Yeah never know where to put these general inquiries.


Good luck!


----------



## piosavsfan

This is the same Men's Day I posted above in EBay link but I think my picture shows color much better. Would appreciate any opinions on year/color. Thank you!


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Trying to dial in colour and year, it was listed as marine, maybe 07? Last two photos were taken outside, the mirror in strong sunlight. Any thoughts? TIA! (Sorry, don't know why the tag pics flipped sideways...)



Mirror has no pocket, so I would confirm it could be 08 marine


----------



## billytheteen

Hi ladies! I just got this giant city authenticated and since it has a leather tag with no letter I was wondering if anyone could help me find out the year! Thank you very much


----------



## erevex552

Is this color easy to wear? Color transfer worries? I can't find the official color name, would love feedback and color comparison


----------



## ksuromax

erevex552 said:


> Is this color easy to wear? Color transfer worries? I can't find the official color name, would love feedback and color comparison
> View attachment 3441908
> 
> View attachment 3441909


Looks like Rose Blush to me


----------



## ksuromax

erevex552 said:


> Is this color easy to wear? Color transfer worries? I can't find the official color name, would love feedback and color comparison
> View attachment 3441908
> 
> View attachment 3441909


Looks like Rose Blush to me


----------



## muchstuff

billytheteen said:


> Hi ladies! I just got this giant city authenticated and since it has a leather tag with no letter I was wondering if anyone could help me find out the year! Thank you very much
> View attachment 3441851
> View attachment 3441852
> View attachment 3441853


Absolutely no expert but it has G21 hardware which phased out S/S 2012 and the made in italy stamp is uppercase which started S/S 2011 so 2011 atlantique? But wait for someone who really knows their stuff!!!


----------



## Chinkeet

Hi can someone please confirm the color of this bag? And authenticity. My friend is selling it low in her instagram account, because its dirty, i can't find it in the list it's supposed to be manufactured f/w 2008 (if i'm not mistaken), based on the letter S after the N and the 4 numbers on the plate inside the bag (please see photos). My friend said its cream more than white. The closest color i could find in the list is the grey one. Thanks so much!


----------



## Chinkeet

Here is the other picture sorry it didn't load in the first post ...


----------



## muchstuff

Chinkeet said:


> Here is the other picture sorry it didn't load in the first post ...


Welcome Chinkeet! This thread is for authenticated bags only. In order to have your bag authenticated you need to post on the first link below. The second link below will show you the photos you need for authentication. Good luck!
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Chinkeet

Appreciate it, thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Chinkeet said:


> Appreciate it, thanks so much!


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Mirror has no pocket, so I would confirm it could be 08 marine


Sorry if I didn't say thanks earlier, life's been a bit crazed...


----------



## billytheteen

muchstuff said:


> Absolutely no expert but it has G21 hardware which phased out S/S 2012 and the made in italy stamp is uppercase which started S/S 2011 so 2011 atlantique? But wait for someone who really knows their stuff!!!


thank you


----------



## muchstuff

billytheteen said:


> thank you


My pleasure...again, just my best guess...the thread seems a little slow right now but hopefully someone else will offer up an opinion!


----------



## ginaki

Hello! 
Can anyone identify the year of this Bal? And the colour is Coqueliot?

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-part-time-coquelicot-136974


----------



## nuee0309

Hi Girls,
Can you help me authenticate this bag, ebay seller said it's 2011 coquelicot, can you double check for me? Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

nuee0309 said:


> Hi Girls,
> Can you help me authenticate this bag, ebay seller said it's 2011 coquelicot, can you double check for me? Thank you.
> View attachment 3449172
> View attachment 3449163
> View attachment 3449164
> View attachment 3449165
> View attachment 3449166
> View attachment 3449167
> View attachment 3449168
> View attachment 3449169
> View attachment 3449170
> View attachment 3449171
> View attachment 3449172



You would need to post on the "authenticate this" thread, see link below. The second link will show you the photos needed. They would need to be larger than the ones you've posted here.

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## saira1214

Sorry everyone, I have been MIA from this thread. There are a couple of reasons. The first is that I have started my own business venture which has taken up a lot of my time and I have just been way more busy. The second has to do with a request I made of this forum. I have waited patiently and still have received no decided response. When I inquired to follow-up, I received a pretty curt response. I have been active on this forum since 2007 and have contributed a lot of my time and knowledge willingly and for free. I feel as though my request was small and could have easily been accommodated, but based on the lack of response and the type of response I have received to date, I no longer wish to dedicate my time. I'm passing the torch to anyone else who would like it. Best of luck!


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> Sorry everyone, I have been MIA from this thread. There are a couple of reasons. The first is that I have started my own business venture which has taken up a lot of my time and I have just been way more busy. The second has to do with a request I made of this forum. I have waited patiently and still have received no decided response. When I inquired to follow-up, I received a pretty curt response. I have been active on this forum since 2007 and have contributed a lot of my time and knowledge willingly and for free. I feel as though my request was small and could have easily been accommodated, but based on the lack of response and the type of response I have received to date, I no longer wish to dedicate my time. I'm passing the torch to anyone else who would like it. Best of luck!



I for one am bloody upset to hear this saira. Your knowledge has been invaluable and even collectively I'm not sure we can fill the gap of your leaving. While I can't speak to your reasons for severing your ties with tPF I can only assume that you wouldn't make such a move without justification and I'm sorry to hear that you feel it's the correct thing to do. TPF will be diminished by your leaving. The very best of luck in your new endeavors, a new start is always exciting and I'm sure I can speak for all of us in saying that you'll be missed more then we can say.


----------



## s.tighe

saira1214 said:


> Sorry everyone, I have been MIA from this thread. There are a couple of reasons. The first is that I have started my own business venture which has taken up a lot of my time and I have just been way more busy. The second has to do with a request I made of this forum. I have waited patiently and still have received no decided response. When I inquired to follow-up, I received a pretty curt response. I have been active on this forum since 2007 and have contributed a lot of my time and knowledge willingly and for free. I feel as though my request was small and could have easily been accommodated, but based on the lack of response and the type of response I have received to date, I no longer wish to dedicate my time. I'm passing the torch to anyone else who would like it. Best of luck!



Saira: First of all, thanks for what you've done here and the help you've provided to so many people since 2007, and best of luck on your new venture. It's been getting a bit quiet around here it seems (though I haven't had much time to visit lately either), and your absence will make it more so. I understand where you're coming from. Godspeed.


----------



## ksuromax

saira1214 said:


> Sorry everyone, I have been MIA from this thread. There are a couple of reasons. The first is that I have started my own business venture which has taken up a lot of my time and I have just been way more busy. The second has to do with a request I made of this forum. I have waited patiently and still have received no decided response. When I inquired to follow-up, I received a pretty curt response. I have been active on this forum since 2007 and have contributed a lot of my time and knowledge willingly and for free. I feel as though my request was small and could have easily been accommodated, but based on the lack of response and the type of response I have received to date, I no longer wish to dedicate my time. I'm passing the torch to anyone else who would like it. Best of luck!


Thank you for all you've done, for my requests in particular! I truly appreciate your assistance! Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## peacebabe

Hi Saira, im really shock & sad to read your post. You are gifted in your contribution, a GEM ! 

Im sure you struggled with your decision. Off cos, your personal interest should come first. Wishing you best of luck in your new venture. Most importantly, peace, joy & happiness!





saira1214 said:


> Sorry everyone, I have been MIA from this thread. There are a couple of reasons. The first is that I have started my own business venture which has taken up a lot of my time and I have just been way more busy. The second has to do with a request I made of this forum. I have waited patiently and still have received no decided response. When I inquired to follow-up, I received a pretty curt response. I have been active on this forum since 2007 and have contributed a lot of my time and knowledge willingly and for free. I feel as though my request was small and could have easily been accommodated, but based on the lack of response and the type of response I have received to date, I no longer wish to dedicate my time. I'm passing the torch to anyone else who would like it. Best of luck!


----------



## Conni618

Thank you for letting us know.  Along with many others, i will miss your generous help, and can only guess at the level of knowledge, as well as exhaustive research that has gone into your responses on this thread. I'm sad to hear that what you've contributed seems unappreciated, and hope it's been an oversight that might still be rectified.  

If your efforts for your new venture come close to what you've done for this sub-forum, it is sure to be a wonderful success. Godspeed, but please pop back whenever you have time and inclination.


----------



## saira1214

muchstuff said:


> I for one am bloody upset to hear this saira. Your knowledge has been invaluable and even collectively I'm not sure we can fill the gap of your leaving. While I can't speak to your reasons for severing your ties with tPF I can only assume that you wouldn't make such a move without justification and I'm sorry to hear that you feel it's the correct thing to do. TPF will be diminished by your leaving. The very best of luck in your new endeavors, a new start is always exciting and I'm sure I can speak for all of us in saying that you'll be missed more then we can say.





s.tighe said:


> Saira: First of all, thanks for what you've done here and the help you've provided to so many people since 2007, and best of luck on your new venture. It's been getting a bit quiet around here it seems (though I haven't had much time to visit lately either), and your absence will make it more so. I understand where you're coming from. Godspeed.





ksuromax said:


> Thank you for all you've done, for my requests in particular! I truly appreciate your assistance! Best of luck to you!!!





peacebabe said:


> Hi Saira, im really shock & sad to read your post. You are gifted in your contribution, a GEM !
> 
> Im sure you struggled with your decision. Off cos, your personal interest should come first. Wishing you best of luck in your new venture. Most importantly, peace, joy & happiness!





Conni618 said:


> Thank you for letting us know.  Along with many others, i will miss your generous help, and can only guess at the level of knowledge, as well as exhaustive research that has gone into your responses on this thread. I'm sad to hear that what you've contributed seems unappreciated, and hope it's been an oversight that might still be rectified.
> 
> If your efforts for your new venture come close to what you've done for this sub-forum, it is sure to be a wonderful success. Godspeed, but please pop back whenever you have time and inclination.



You ladies are the best! So sweet and I definitely don't deserve it. Thank you. I feel so bad. I think there was an accidental oversight and misunderstanding. Megs reached out to me and was very sweet. She explained a lot and I feel much better. I will definitely pop in when I can, but my issue with time has yet to be resolved. If anyone has any ideas on how to make the days longer, hit me up! Lol. Thanks again for all of your kind words. You ladies are why this forum is amazing and a place I've called home for so many years. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> You ladies are the best! So sweet and I definitely don't deserve it. Thank you. I feel so bad. I think there was an accidental oversight and misunderstanding. Megs reached out to me and was very sweet. She explained a lot and I feel much better. I will definitely pop in when I can, but my issue with time has yet to be resolved. If anyone has any ideas on how to make the days longer, hit me up! Lol. Thanks again for all of your kind words. You ladies are why this forum is amazing and a place I've called home for so many years. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Happy to hear that things have been smoothed over...and glad that you'll still be around, even if in a lesser role!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Happy to hear that things have been smoothed over...and glad that you'll still be around, even if in a lesser role!


+1


----------



## peacebabe

Yahoo !!! Glad to hear that good ending still happens!

With you still on board, at least we know you ll be around in case of "emergency" 



saira1214 said:


> You ladies are the best! So sweet and I definitely don't deserve it. Thank you. I feel so bad. I think there was an accidental oversight and misunderstanding. Megs reached out to me and was very sweet. She explained a lot and I feel much better. I will definitely pop in when I can, but my issue with time has yet to be resolved. If anyone has any ideas on how to make the days longer, hit me up! Lol. Thanks again for all of your kind words. You ladies are why this forum is amazing and a place I've called home for so many years. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## PikaboICU

saira1214 said:


> You ladies are the best! So sweet and I definitely don't deserve it. Thank you. I feel so bad. I think there was an accidental oversight and misunderstanding. Megs reached out to me and was very sweet. She explained a lot and I feel much better. I will definitely pop in when I can, but my issue with time has yet to be resolved. If anyone has any ideas on how to make the days longer, hit me up! Lol. Thanks again for all of your kind words. You ladies are why this forum is amazing and a place I've called home for so many years. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️





saira1214 said:


> Sorry everyone, I have been MIA from this thread. There are a couple of reasons. The first is that I have started my own business venture which has taken up a lot of my time and I have just been way more busy. The second has to do with a request I made of this forum. I have waited patiently and still have received no decided response. When I inquired to follow-up, I received a pretty curt response. I have been active on this forum since 2007 and have contributed a lot of my time and knowledge willingly and for free. I feel as though my request was small and could have easily been accommodated, but based on the lack of response and the type of response I have received to date, I no longer wish to dedicate my time. I'm passing the torch to anyone else who would like it. Best of luck!



This has just about broken my heart!
What would this place do without you Saira!?!?
My Queen of Colors, The Seer of Shades, Her Majesty of Models....
I know it seems as if I jest but I am quite serious! You have given of your time & expertise for many years- I for one, believe you should be bestowed an Honorary Title.. "_Identifier in Chief"_ "_Sultaness of Style_" or my personal favorite: "_PHD of  *B*ee-'*A*'-*G*ees_"

I'm very happy for you- starting your own business venture.. I wish you wild success! I'm quite sad for us, here at this forum & sad for me personally as you are one of my favorite people here..
I hope you will drop in occasionally & continue to share of your wealth of Balenciaga knowledge!
Pikabo see's YOU Saira!!  Big HUGS!!!


----------



## katg519

Can anyone tell me which Balenciaga model this is (if new) and price?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## BlueCherry

I can't see if that bag has any zips at the side but it looks like the mini papier although I haven't seen this colour online anywhere. 

http://www.matchesfashion.com/produ...4|nw:g|rnd:16895581994622723724|dvc:t|adp:1o1


----------



## Kendie26

katg519 said:


> Can anyone tell me which Balenciaga model this is (if new) and price?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462830



Hi, this looks like my Bal Papier Mini A4 Zip Around. I can tell by the size/proportion on the model. Here's a pic of mine in different color. I got mine earlier this spring/summer from mytheresa website. Hope that helps!


----------



## Kendie26

I forgot to mention that some Papier A4 & A6 do NOT have zippers on the side like mine above does...can't tell in your pic....but it should say "Zip Around" if it has zippers on both sides (this way you can zip them down & pull out side wings like in my pic.
@katg519


----------



## katg519

thank you all!


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Hi everyone. I've always been sort of a lurker and have never posted before but I have a question. I saw a grey metallic edge city with light gold hardware in a boutique in Singapore back in late 2014/early 2015 but I forgot the actual name of the color. I remember the SA telling me that they were making that color part of the permanent line even though it was initially released with the intention of it being a seasonal color. Can anyone tell me if it's actually Gris Glacé or Gris Perle? As of now I can only find Gris Glacé on the website but I can't tell if the hardware is a bright yellow gold or light gold.

Thanks a lot in advance! [emoji1]


----------



## ddebartolo

I've done a bunch of research and I still can't forgive out how to read these tags! Any info on this bag is greatly appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## muchstuff

ddebartolo said:


> I've done a bunch of research and I still can't forgive out how to read these tags! Any info on this bag is greatly appreciated, thanks in advance
> View attachment 3464813


While not speaking to the authenticity of your bag, 240579 is a Town with regular hardware, 1000 is the code for black. The "made in italy" went to uppercase S/S 2011 so that would be the earliest it would be. That's the best I can do, I have no idea how you would tell exactly what year it would be. I THINK the back of the zipper head changed to the letter B in 2014, what's on the back of yours? If you're sure of it's authenticity you could post on the "identify this" thread with the appropriate photos and see if anyone else can dial it in a little closer.
Oh another thing, at one point the letter designation was added to the back of the tag (was the first one K? If so, F/W 2012). So your bag would be before that started. Hopefully someone else can chime in here!


----------



## ddebartolo

muchstuff said:


> While not speaking to the authenticity of your bag, 240579 is a Town with regular hardware, 1000 is the code for black. The "made in italy" went to uppercase S/S 2011 so that would be the earliest it would be. That's the best I can do, I have no idea how you would tell exactly what year it would be. I THINK the back of the zipper head changed to the letter B in 2014, what's on the back of yours? If you're sure of it's authenticity you could post on the "identify this" thread with the appropriate photos and see if anyone else can dial it in a little closer.
> Oh another thing, at one point the letter designation was added to the back of the tag (was the first one K? If so, F/W 2012). So your bag would be before that started. Hopefully someone else can chime in here!



Thank you for your help! I don't own this bag yet, I'm seriously considering purchasing it for my first Balenciaga. I tried to get it authenticated on here but I can't find that post from the other day and I don't get notifications so I don't know if it was authenticated or not.


----------



## muchstuff

ddebartolo said:


> Thank you for your help! I don't own this bag yet, I'm seriously considering purchasing it for my first Balenciaga. I tried to get it authenticated on here but I can't find that post from the other day and I don't get notifications so I don't know if it was authenticated or not.


Check out my reply to your last post on the authenticate this thread, you're missing some pics...


----------



## ddebartolo

muchstuff said:


> Check out my reply to your last post on the authenticate this thread, you're missing some pics...



I asked the seller for the required pics, thank you [emoji2]


----------



## Jira

nuee0309 said:


> Hi Girls,
> Can you help me authenticate this bag, ebay seller said it's 2011 coquelicot, can you double check for me? Thank you.
> View attachment 3449172
> View attachment 3449163
> View attachment 3449164
> View attachment 3449165
> View attachment 3449166
> View attachment 3449167
> View attachment 3449168
> View attachment 3449169
> View attachment 3449170
> View attachment 3449171
> View attachment 3449172



Regarding color, it is Coquelicot.


----------



## Jira

mushashi415 said:


> Hi ladies.  I cannot tell if these bags are aguna or Chèvre.  I need your help. Tag no of the black one is 1565412130 tag number of the brown is  15651121804.   Pls help. TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437209
> View attachment 3437210
> View attachment 3437211
> View attachment 3437212
> View attachment 3437213



They both _look_ like Chevre (pre-08), but not for certain. Do you have auction links or tag pics?


----------



## Jira

muchstuff said:


> Trying to dial in colour and year, it was listed as marine, maybe 07? Last two photos were taken outside, the mirror in strong sunlight. Any thoughts? TIA! (Sorry, don't know why the tag pics flipped sideways...)





aalinne_72 said:


> Mirror has no pocket, so I would confirm it could be 08 marine



Agree it's 2008 Marine. '08 Marine was similar to '06 Blueberry -- a vibrant deep blue.


----------



## Jira

billytheteen said:


> Hi ladies! I just got this giant city authenticated and since it has a leather tag with no letter I was wondering if anyone could help me find out the year! Thank you very much
> View attachment 3441851
> View attachment 3441852
> View attachment 3441853



2008 Turquoise.


----------



## Jira

piosavsfan said:


> This is the same Men's Day I posted above in EBay link but I think my picture shows color much better. Would appreciate any opinions on year/color. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437595
> View attachment 3437596


Haven't seen one of these in a while! It's a 2007 Aquamarine Men's Day with pewter hardware.


----------



## muchstuff

Jira said:


> Agree it's 2008 Marine. '08 Marine was similar to '06 Blueberry -- a vibrant deep blue.


Thanks, it's a gorgeous bag...


----------



## piosavsfan

Jira said:


> Haven't seen one of these in a while! It's a 2007 Aquamarine Men's Day with pewter hardware.


Thank you so much! Nice to finally know what I bought.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

I was wondering if anyone can confirm if these 2 khaki / olive bags (box & twiggy) are from the same year, or if in fact anyone can say which year each is from, thank you 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/182263155579?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262624670903?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Jira

jeanstohandbags said:


> I was wondering if anyone can confirm if these 2 khaki / olive bags (box & twiggy) are from the same year, or if in fact anyone can say which year each is from, thank you
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/182263155579?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262624670903?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Both look like 2005 Olive to me, photography lighting is making it look a bit different. 2004 Khaki has more yellow and a dark/brown zipper tape while 2005 Olive has a green zipper.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Jira said:


> Both look like 2005 Olive to me, photography lighting is making it look a bit different. 2004 Khaki has more yellow and a dark/brown zipper tape while 2005 Olive has a green zipper.


Thank you very much for this info. Jira


----------



## nuee0309

I was wondering if anyone can confirm if this is 2011 Coquelicot, is it so bright and pinkish in the photo, I am afraid it's Rouge Cardinal! Thank you 

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenciaga-c-105_106/balenciaga-2011coquelicot-red-city-p-6266.html


----------



## muchstuff

nuee0309 said:


> I was wondering if anyone can confirm if this is 2011 Coquelicot, is it so bright and pinkish in the photo, I am afraid it's Rouge Cardinal! Thank you
> 
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenciaga-c-105_106/balenciaga-2011coquelicot-red-city-p-6266.html


Rouge cardinal was 2013 so providing the tags shown belong to the bag I think you're OK.


----------



## mgwonline

Ok I think this is from 2008 and its the chardon color but not quite sure. Just purchased and can't wait to use it!


----------



## muchstuff

mgwonline said:


> View attachment 3471922
> 
> 
> Ok I think this is from 2008 and its the chardon color but not quite sure. Just purchased and can't wait to use it!


Have you had it authenticated?


----------



## mgwonline

I believe this is the charbon color but I'm not completely sure. I took all photos in natural light


muchstuff said:


> Have you had it authenticated?




I bought from a very reputable seller so I did not


----------



## muchstuff

mgwonline said:


> I believe this is the charbon color but I'm not completely sure. I took all photos in natural light
> 
> 
> 
> I bought from a very reputable seller so I did not


Never hurts to do so, plus it may help you dial in the colour, more traffic on that thread.


----------



## mgwonline

muchstuff said:


> Never hurts to do so, plus it may help you dial in the colour, more traffic on that thread.



Ok thank you! I have no doubt that it's not real but will post there


----------



## muchstuff

mgwonline said:


> Ok thank you! I have no doubt that it's not real but will post there


Always a good plan ...here's a link to the pics needed...
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## mgwonline

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...ated-bbags-only.397784/page-353#post-22681823

Can anyone tell me the style of this bag?


----------



## muchstuff

mgwonline said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...ated-bbags-only.397784/page-353#post-22681823
> 
> Can anyone tell me the style of this bag?


City with covered giant hardware (the brogues came out after this, and had the contrasting colour in the perforations).


----------



## mgwonline

muchstuff said:


> City with covered giant hardware (the brogues came out after this, and had the contrasting colour in the perforations).



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

mgwonline said:


> Thank you!


My pleasure, I believe this style was F/W 2008- F/W 2010


----------



## jeanstohandbags

I've had this weekender for a few years now & always thought it to be 06 FW Truffle.
I'm still leaning that way, but after looking at browns this week now I'm wondering if it's perhaps 06 FW Olive Brown / Marron.
If anyone can say for sure that would be great


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> I've had this weekender for a few years now & always thought it to be 06 FW Truffle.
> I'm still leaning that way, but after looking at browns this week now I'm wondering if it's perhaps 06 FW Olive Brown / Marron.
> If anyone can say for sure that would be great
> 
> View attachment 3476458
> View attachment 3476459
> View attachment 3476460
> View attachment 3476461


I would say it's olive brown, truffle is lighter brown shade.


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> I would say it's olive brown, truffle is lighter brown shade.


Also, if you look at this comparison pic the truffle handle lacing is a lighter colour than the marron. (It's post number 22 in the link below).

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/brown-color-family-pics-only.140426/page-2


----------



## jeanstohandbags

aalinne_72 said:


> I would say it's olive brown,
> 
> t: 30660982, member: 133354"]I would say it's olive brown, truffle is lighter brown shade.



Thanks aalinne & much.  I see now (after many years of thinking otherwise).
I'm a little embarrassed to say that I always thought they were the same colour until this last week.
I had a men's day a while back too that I thought was Truffle, but maybe it wasn't.
Thx much for that comparison pic - it's gold - can't believe I didn't think to check the brown colour thread!
Thanks again girls x


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Thanks aalinne & much.  I see now (after many years of thinking otherwise).
> I'm a little embarrassed to say that I always thought they were the same colour until this last week.
> I had a men's day a while back too that I thought was Truffle, but maybe it wasn't.
> Thx much for that comparison pic - it's gold - can't believe I didn't think to check the brown colour thread!
> Thanks again girls x


I still don't know for certain what shade of brown my men's day is. Browns are tough IMHO! And a tip of the hat to s.tighe who, among many other things, taught me to check the colour of the lacing (something I had never thought to do ).


----------



## joml

Can anyone pls help me identify the color of this city? I know that this bag was from the f/w 2009 collection (pls correct me if I'm wrong) but I'm unsure about the exact color name. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## muchstuff

joml said:


> Can anyone pls help me identify the color of this city? I know that this bag was from the f/w 2009 collection (pls correct me if I'm wrong) but I'm unsure about the exact color name. Thanks in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 3477181
> 
> View attachment 3477184
> 
> View attachment 3477185


I'm guessing a faded anthracite. You can always post it in the identify this thread for more opinions.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> I still don't know for certain what shade of brown my men's day is. Browns are tough IMHO! And a tip of the hat to s.tighe who, among many other things, taught me to check the colour of the lacing (something I had never thought to do ).



So true that browns are tough to pick, the same colour can look so different in different pics & lighting.  I must remember too to check the colour of the lacing for that definitive answer on colour


----------



## joml

muchstuff said:


> I'm guessing a faded anthracite. You can always post it in the identify this thread for more opinions.



Will do that thanks!


----------



## joml

Hi can anyone help me identify the color of this balen bag pls? I know that the bag was from the f/w 2009 collection (pls correct me if I'm wrong) but I'm unsure about the exact color name. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksuromax

joml said:


> Hi can anyone help me identify the color of this balen bag pls? I know that the bag was from the f/w 2009 collection (pls correct me if I'm wrong) but I'm unsure about the exact color name. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3477381
> 
> View attachment 3477382
> 
> View attachment 3477383



Did you check the ref library? 
Looks like faded Tempete, but i am not an expert


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Did you check the ref library?
> Looks like faded Tempete, but i am not an expert


I thought maybe a faded anthra. Not sure but I think the zipper tape looks a bit too dark for tempete? Here's a pic or two of the 09 anthra Day I used to have...


----------



## ksuromax

this HTML class. Value is http://forum.pursebl


muchstuff said:


> I thought maybe a faded anthra. Not sure but I think the zipper tape looks a bit too dark for tempete? Here's a pic or two of the 09 anthra Day I used to have...
> 
> View attachment 3477739
> View attachment 3477740


Could be, indeed


----------



## saira1214

joml said:


> Hi can anyone help me identify the color of this balen bag pls? I know that the bag was from the f/w 2009 collection (pls correct me if I'm wrong) but I'm unsure about the exact color name. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3477381
> 
> View attachment 3477382
> 
> View attachment 3477383



It's definitely 09 Anthra


----------



## joml

saira1214 said:


> It's definitely 09 Anthra



Thanks for your help, everyone!
Really appreciate it xoxo


----------



## muchstuff

saira1214 said:


> It's definitely 09 Anthra


Hey, I got one right! Thanks saira!


----------



## joml

Hi can anyone help me with another bag? Pls help me identify the color of this piece as well. Thanks so much [emoji173]️


----------



## Jira

joml said:


> Hi can anyone help me with another bag? Pls help me identify the color of this piece as well. Thanks so much [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3480165
> 
> View attachment 3480166



2006 White City.


----------



## joml

Jira said:


> 2006 White City.



Thank you!!


----------



## ClarieT

Hi! Can someone please help me identify this color? It has a P tag - is it S/S 2010 Sahara City?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/322273348924?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

ClarieT said:


> Hi! Can someone please help me identify this color? It has a P tag - is it S/S 2010 Sahara City?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322273348924?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you for your help!


I'd say yes.


----------



## Just Violet

Hi gals. Can you please tell me which color/season is this bag? Thanks


----------



## SpecialK

So this seller on eBay clearly states they won't post any additional pictures and they also won't answer any questions and to just check the listing. So I cannot even get more details on the tag. I have tried zooming in as best as possible and have been trying to use detective work to figure out what year and colour this bag is.

The letter looks like a B to me but I cannot find a corresponding colour from that year which matches. 

Any assistance from the experts would be appreciated!


----------



## LostInBal

SpecialK said:


> So this seller on eBay clearly states they won't post any additional pictures and they also won't answer any questions and to just check the listing. So I cannot even get more details on the tag. I have tried zooming in as best as possible and have been trying to use detective work to figure out what year and colour this bag is.
> 
> The letter looks like a B to me but I cannot find a corresponding colour from that year which matches.
> 
> Any assistance from the experts would be appreciated!


Letter looks "S" so it would be 2008 Saddle F/W pre Season


----------



## hasana

Ever since the 70s trends hit the runways I've been dying to add some suede goodness to my collection. I found this city in a gorgeous cognac-esque color, but I looked through all the color references and can't find any info on what season this is from or the official color name. Anyone have any ideas?

Also, anyone happen to own this bag or another suede BB and want to share their experiences? Color transfer? Faster darkening of the handles? General wear and tear?

Thank you!!!!


----------



## alla.miss

I would like to share my experience with suede bals although I'm happy with the quality of the suede on bal bags, still one has to be very careful with them! I had different styles in black, purple and blue. First of all it's not an every day bag, I would say. And the first thing that suffers - handles. Suede is easy to rub off.. and they start to look like.. bold  then come the corners - also very delicate part of bal bags anyhow, suede is much more complicated to treat/clean/revive.. the best of all my suedes was black. I am sure lighter colors are super delicate!


----------



## MissKBaglover

Hi! I want to ask 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 if my balenciaga bag is authentic. Its pre loved and i bought it in online store in instagram. The seller bought it in a consignement store in singapore. Its a balenciaga city in rust color.


----------



## muchstuff

MissKBaglover said:


> View attachment 3500582
> View attachment 3500587
> View attachment 3500588
> View attachment 3500587
> View attachment 3500586
> View attachment 3500581
> View attachment 3500582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I want to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500581
> View attachment 3500582
> View attachment 3500583
> View attachment 3500584
> View attachment 3500585
> View attachment 3500586
> View attachment 3500587
> View attachment 3500588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if my balenciaga bag is authentic. Its pre loved and i bought it in online store in instagram. The seller bought it in a consignement store in singapore. Its a balenciaga city in rust color.



Looks like a S/S 06 rouille but you should post on the authenticate this thread to be sure. Add a clear picture of the bale as well.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Looks like a S/S 06 rouille but you should post on the authenticate this thread to be sure. Add a clear picture of the bale as well.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/


Yes, it´s 2006 Rouille, I have it in a Weekender.


----------



## MissMerion

Hello Girls, could you please help me to identify the colour of this work? Is it 2005 turquoise or 2007 aquamarine? I never saw them with sgh.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENC...286052?hash=item487dfb9924:g:Av8AAOSwrklVDKdK

Thank you


----------



## MissMerion

And about this one.. Is it 2011 vert menthe or Anthra with green undertones?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC...552477?hash=item489384161d:g:-h8AAOSwLF1X9SHo

Thanks


----------



## LostInBal

MissMerion said:


> Hello Girls, could you please help me to identify the colour of this work? Is it 2005 turquoise or 2007 aquamarine? I never saw them with sgh.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENC...286052?hash=item487dfb9924:g:Av8AAOSwrklVDKdK
> 
> Thank you


Not 05 turquoise for sure as gsh didn't exist that year


----------



## MissMerion

aalinne_72 said:


> Not 05 turquoise for sure as gsh didn't exist that year


So it could be aqua?


----------



## MissMerion

Is it possible to define the year of this black city please? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/232116348199?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks


----------



## MissMerion

One more to identify the colour please.. Is it 2011 vert menthe or anthra? The seller named it dark green, but from pictures it looks anthra to me..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/182323022752?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you


----------



## LostInBal

MissMerion said:


> Is it possible to define the year of this black city please?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/232116348199?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks


S/S 2008


----------



## LostInBal

MissMerion said:


> One more to identify the colour please.. Is it 2011 vert menthe or anthra? The seller named it dark green, but from pictures it looks anthra to me..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/182323022752?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you


Yes, looks anthra to me as well..


----------



## LostInBal

MissMerion said:


> So it could be aqua?


I guess it is, yes..


----------



## LostInBal

MissMerion said:


> And about this one.. Is it 2011 vert menthe or Anthra with green undertones?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC...552477?hash=item489384161d:g:-h8AAOSwLF1X9SHo
> 
> Thanks


Another anthra imo..


----------



## MissMerion

Thank you very much aalinne_72 for all your reply


----------



## LostInBal

Hello everybody!. Does anybody know what year is this Bordeaux Monk leather shoulder?. Could it be from 2002? (that are my thoughts seeing hardware..?!).
Thank you in advance!


----------



## darlawilson87

Michelle1x said:


> I'm somewhat new to bal.  This was my first bal bag- It is an F tag, and gris chartreux (apparently).
> 
> F should be S/S Fall 2015- but I don't see gris chartreux on the color chart for SS 2015 here- http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...r-charts-by-year-all-in-one-place-141901.html
> 
> Could this be another color like gris fossile, or bleu obscur perhaps?  TIA!


hi! this is awsome, i want it


----------



## Miss World

Hi everyone, i purchased this Balenciaga City in Blue with Giant 12 Gold Hardware recently. The store tag and receipt describe the color as Blue, but i'm not exactly sure which Blue it is. Is it Bleu Obscur or Gris Chartreux? Or is it another type of blue? It is very dark navy blue, almost black when indoors. The card has the following description 2016 1 281770 D94JG 2334.  If anyone could help, would greatly appreciate it, thank you


----------



## Michelle1x

Miss World said:


> Hi everyone, i purchased this Balenciaga City in Blue with Giant 12 Gold Hardware recently. The store tag and receipt describe the color as Blue, but i'm not exactly sure which Blue it is. Is it Bleu Obscur or Gris Chartreux? It is very dark navy blue indoors. If anyone could help, would greatly appreciate it, thank you



I think thats the same as my bleu obscur, photos taken in a slightly different light.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...uthenticated-bbags-only.940767/#post-30161150


----------



## Miss World

Michelle1x said:


> I think thats the same as my bleu obscur, photos taken in a slightly different light.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...uthenticated-bbags-only.940767/#post-30161150



I hope it is Bleu Obscur because I've heard that's an amazing deep navy blue color with really good reviews. There was another Blue in the store but it had purple undertones which I didn't get. Can anyone confirm for sure what color it is?


----------



## dvfgirl82

Hi,
Can someone please identify the color of this bag?  I think it may be gris pyrite, but I'm not sure. Thanks!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Bag-Dark-Gray/prod173620091/p.prod


----------



## seagullz

anyone can tell the color of this bag? the seller said there is no pocket sleeve behind the mirror.


----------



## romanticomedy

Hello!

I just purchased a bag via Vestiaire but it didn't come with carecards. Can I get some help identifying the colour and Year!

I haven't bought a new bbag in awhile, but I noticed the inner back pockets are much smaller than my 09Black city !


----------



## ksuromax

romanticomedy said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just purchased a bag via Vestiaire but it didn't come with carecards. Can I get some help identifying the colour and Year!
> 
> I haven't bought a new bbag in awhile, but I noticed the inner back pockets are much smaller than my 09Black city !


2007 Paprika/Rouille


----------



## LostInBal

romanticomedy said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just purchased a bag via Vestiaire but it didn't come with carecards. Can I get some help identifying the colour and Year!
> 
> I haven't bought a new bbag in awhile, but I noticed the inner back pockets are much smaller than my 09Black city !


It's 07 F/W Tomato!


----------



## romanticomedy

aalinne_72 said:


> It's 07 F/W Tomato!


 Ok this is getting me a little excited if it's a 07 Tomato!

I have more pictures taken in day light. Hopefully it represents the colour better so I'd know if it's a rouille or tomato! 

I have taken more pictures with another flat clutch that I bought on eBay last year ! (I need help w identifying the year and colour for that too!), for colour comparison. 

Is my city a rouille or tomato....?


----------



## LostInBal

romanticomedy said:


> Ok this is getting me a little excited if it's a 07 Tomato!
> 
> I have more pictures taken in day light. Hopefully it represents the colour better so I'd know if it's a rouille or tomato!
> 
> I have taken more pictures with another flat clutch that I bought on eBay last year ! (I need help w identifying the year and colour for that too!), for colour comparison.
> 
> Is my city a rouille or tomato....?


Dear, I used to own three Rouille in a First, twiggy and weekender, and I certifie yours is not this not this color. Yours is red and letter U is from F/W 2007 which means Tomato..
Rouille should be letter Y on metal tag..


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Dear, I used to own three Rouille in a First, twiggy and weekender, and I certifie yours is not this not this color. Yours is red and letter U is from F/W 2007 which means Tomato..
> Rouille should be letter Y on metal tag..


Both tomato/rouge and paprika/rouille show on the PF colour chart for F/W 07...


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Both tomato/rouge and paprika/rouille show on the PF colour chart for F/W 07...


Yes, just seen, definitely Paprika. Thank you dear muchstuff for always being there to correct me


----------



## muchstuff

delete


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Both tomato/rouge and paprika/rouille show on the PF colour chart for F/W 07...



Yes, definitely Paprika, its orangy rust (darker than Rouille though). Thank you dear muchstuff for always being there to correct me!


----------



## romanticomedy

aalinne_72 said:


> Yes, definitely Paprika, its orangy rust (darker than Rouille though). Thank you dear muchstuff for always being there to correct me!




Thank you both for helping! May I ask, if you don't mind, what's the difference between Paprika and Tomato?

In some lights the bag does seem very red so much hints of rust color so I just curious how both of you distinguished the Paprika colour. 

Either way, I'm still very happy with my lucky score on this 2007 chèvre leather, in practically brand new condition! There was no scuffs at all and the handles are still very tight! 

I can't wait to bring it out for a spin.


----------



## LostInBal

romanticomedy said:


> Thank you both for helping! May I ask, if you don't mind, what's the difference between Paprika and Tomato?
> 
> In some lights the bag does seem very red so much hints of rust color so I just curious how both of you distinguished the Paprika colour.
> 
> Either way, I'm still very happy with my lucky score on this 2007 chèvre leather, in practically brand new condition! There was no scuffs at all and the handles are still very tight!
> 
> I can't wait to bring it out for a spin.


Tomato is red and paprika dark orange rust color, maybe with reddish undertones. I've never seen one irl


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Yes, definitely Paprika, its orangy rust (darker than Rouille though). Thank you dear muchstuff for always being there to correct me!





romanticomedy said:


> Thank you both for helping! May I ask, if you don't mind, what's the difference between Paprika and Tomato?
> 
> In some lights the bag does seem very red so much hints of rust color so I just curious how both of you distinguished the Paprika colour.
> 
> Either way, I'm still very happy with my lucky score on this 2007 chèvre leather, in practically brand new condition! There was no scuffs at all and the handles are still very tight!
> 
> I can't wait to bring it out for a spin.




Just to clarify, I was only pointing out that both colours existed in the same season, I personally find some colours very tough to tell apart, especially on my monitor! Here's a pic of an 07 rouille Work and an 07 tomato City from a tPF thread. The lacing on the handles look quite different in colour...yours seems closer to the tomato actually, aalinne you may have been right the first time. What does everyone think?


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Just to clarify, I was only pointing out that both colours existed in the same season, I personally find some colours very tough to tell apart, especially on my monitor! Here's a pic of an 07 rouille Work and an 07 tomato City from a tPF thread. The lacing on the handles look quite different in colour...yours seems closer to the tomato actually, aalinne you may have been right the first time. What does everyone think?
> View attachment 3519224
> View attachment 3519225


Yes, for the lacing should be tomato but I'm not sure 100%..


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Yes, for the lacing should be tomato but I'm not sure 100%..





romanticomedy said:


> Thank you both for helping! May I ask, if you don't mind, what's the difference between Paprika and Tomato?
> 
> romanticomedy perhaps a stroll through the reference threads would help. Note that the pic of the rouille I pulled up was in the orange thread as opposed to the red, you may want to look through both!


----------



## ksuromax

Looks a bit orangey/rusty comparing to my Tomato, i tend to say Rouille/Paprika


----------



## LostInBal

I give up 
06 Rouille and 07 Paprika has the same lacing color shade..


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> I give up
> 06 Rouille and 07 Paprika has the same lacing color shade..


 Looks different in the two pics I posted, I give up too!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> I give up
> 06 Rouille and 07 Paprika has the same lacing color shade..


It cannot be 06 
letter U stands for 07, gotta be Paprika or Tomato, but which of the 2?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> It cannot be 06
> letter U stands for 07, gotta be Paprika or Tomato, but which of the 2?


If you look on the PF colour charts both the 06 S/S rust colour is called rouille as is the 07 F/W paprika. I think aalinne just hit the wrong key, there's no dispute that it's an 07.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> If you look on the PF colour charts both the 06 S/S rust colour is called rouille as is the 07 F/W paprika. I think aalinne just hit the wrong key, there's no dispute that it's an 07.


No double thought on this,
just wanted to make it clear for others, who read this and have less experience to tell the year by a glance only, speaking for myself - it took me months to educate myself to know the years, leathers, colours.... lol 
do you have either of the 2? I have only tomato, so i can't make a side by side snap, 
but we could take snaps of our bags in similar conditions and then cross compare them here (e.g. in the daylight against white background) to see how far they are, maybe we can find which shade it comes closer to?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> No double thought on this,
> just wanted to make it clear for others, who read this and have less experience to tell the year by a glance only, speaking for myself - it took me months to educate myself to know the years, leathers, colours.... lol
> do you have either of the 2? I have only tomato, so i can make a side by side snap,
> but we could take snaps of our bags in similar conditions and then cross compare them here (e.g. in the daylight against white background) to see how far they are, maybe we can find which shade it comes closer to?





ksuromax said:


> No double thought on this,
> just wanted to make it clear for others, who read this and have less experience to tell the year by a glance only, speaking for myself - it took me months to educate myself to know the years, leathers, colours.... lol
> do you have either of the 2? I have only tomato, so i can make a side by side snap,
> but we could take snaps of our bags in similar conditions and then cross compare them here (e.g. in the daylight against white background) to see how far they are, maybe we can find which shade it comes closer to?


I do have a lovely 06 rouille coming ... But, sadly, neither of the colours in 07...


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> It cannot be 06
> letter U stands for 07, gotta be Paprika or Tomato, but which of the 2?


Yes, stated that must be 07 because U=07 and Rouille Y=06
But photos posted by romanticomedy are confusing to me..


----------



## romanticomedy

aalinne_72 said:


> Yes, stated that must be 07 because U=07 and Rouille Y=06
> But photos posted by romanticomedy are confusing to me..


I am honestly confused too! It definitely is an 07 based on the tags.

I don't have any other Red bals to compare to, except for a Poupre CP and Sang SGH flat clutch.

I snapped more photos in natural lighting. Hopefully they help with the mystery.


----------



## LostInBal

romanticomedy said:


> I am honestly confused too! It definitely is an 07 based on the tags.
> 
> I don't have any other Red bals to compare to, except for a Poupre CP and Sang SGH flat clutch.
> 
> I snapped more photos in natural lighting. Hopefully they help with the mystery.



100% Tomato to me!!

This one´s CeeJay´s  07 Paprika, no way, yours is Tomato

And the Weekender at the second photo (used to be mine) is 06 Rouille Y letter


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I do have a lovely 06 rouille coming ... But, sadly, neither of the colours in 07...





aalinne_72 said:


> 100% Tomato to me!!


I agree with you, on this photo it looks definitely Tomato
indeed, it might be the case of light. 
Darn great condition!


----------



## romanticomedy

ksuromax said:


> I agree with you, on this photo it looks definitely Tomato
> indeed, it might be the case of light.
> Darn great condition!



Thanks everyone for your input !!!  

This is such an amazing find! I finally know what the craze about the 07 leather is -  indeed incredibly smooshy even after all these years!

And to confirm that it's a 07 Tomato with all the TPFer's help, definitely completes my weekend


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> I agree with you, on this photo it looks definitely Tomato
> indeed, it might be the case of light.
> Darn great condition!


Muchstuff is awa


muchstuff said:


> I do have a lovely 06 rouille coming ... But, sadly, neither of the colours in 07...


Hey much!! Look at photo of my beloved (ex) 06 Rouille Weekender I've posted above, so you can make an idea how the shade looks IRL when you receive yours, it may helps!


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Muchstuff is awa
> 
> Hey much!! Look at photo of my beloved (ex) 06 Rouille Weekender I've posted above, so you can make an idea how the shade looks IRL when you receive yours, it may helps!


 Outstanding!


----------



## Eper

* deleted


----------



## seagullz

sorry..posted wrongly


----------



## seagullz

Anyone can tell the year and the color please? Thanks


----------



## jang2519

Hi. 
Please can you help identify this Bal bag for me. I bought it preowned and was told it was a City. The I bought another Bal bag (preowned) and was told it was a Part Time but it is smaller than the first one. 
Thank you very much xx


----------



## seagullz

Hello any one can ID this color?


----------



## muchstuff

jang2519 said:


> Hi.
> Please can you help identify this Bal bag for me. I bought it preowned and was told it was a City. The I bought another Bal bag (preowned) and was told it was a Part Time but it is smaller than the first one.
> Thank you very much xx


173082 is the style code for a part time with G21 hardware


----------



## muchstuff

seagullz said:


> Hello any one can ID this color?


Posting both asides of the tag might help. Any pocket on the mirror?


----------



## joml

Hi can anyone please help me identify the year of this GSH city? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Pamfitterknas

Hi there. Could anyone confirm year from this tag? 2004, correct?


----------



## muchstuff

Pamfitterknas said:


> Hi there. Could anyone confirm year from this tag? 2004, correct?


That tag isn't authentic. Do you have the bag?


----------



## Pamfitterknas

Auch! Yes, I do, I just got it - I will post more pictures in the "authenticate this"-tread in order to have it sorted out. It seemed to me like the Serif-font maybe, which fitted the C/2004. Thank you for your heads up!


----------



## muchstuff

Pamfitterknas said:


> Auch! Yes, I do, I just got it - I will post more pictures in the "authenticate this"-tread in order to have it sorted out. It seemed to me like the Serif-font maybe, which fitted the C/2004. Thank you for your heads up!


Glad you're posting in the authenticate this thread. A C tag is in fact S/S 2004 but there are inconsistencies on the tag you've posted.


----------



## Jira

seagullz said:


> Hello any one can ID this color?



Does the mirror have a back pocket? If not, could be 2009 Raisin.


----------



## Jira

romanticomedy said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just purchased a bag via Vestiaire but it didn't come with carecards. Can I get some help identifying the colour and Year!
> 
> I haven't bought a new bbag in awhile, but I noticed the inner back pockets are much smaller than my 09Black city !




Agree with the others it's definitely 2007 Tomato! Had several bags in this color, super saturated  with some of the best leather.


----------



## seagullz

Jira said:


> Does the mirror have a back pocket? If not, could be 2009 Raisin.


Thanks the seller said there is no pocket sleeve on the mirror.


----------



## Clowi

Does anyone know what colour or year this bag could be? much appreciated if anyone could help me out, thank you!


----------



## Adelaida1

Congrats on your amazing bag!


----------



## joml

Can anyone help me identify the style of this Balen? Thanks in advance


----------



## F17

Hi I need help. Can someone tell me the color of my bal


----------



## Birkis

Hi! Can anyone help with this one: season and name of color?
(And what do you think about the color/hw combo? ☺️


----------



## Birkis

Anyone?! ☺️


----------



## muchstuff

F17 said:


> Hi I need help. Can someone tell me the color of my bal


Without commenting on authenticity, rose hortensia? It's the only pink I know of for that season. Here's a pic from the Bal site...

http://www.balenciaga.com/item/index?sitecode=BALENCIAGA_US&cod10=45293704FI&utm_campaign=gcdL/ATRVoE&utm_content=10&utm_medium=affiliazione&utm_source=linkshare_us&tp=53667


----------



## muchstuff

Birkis said:


> View attachment 3544786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Can anyone help with this one: season and name of color?
> (And what do you think about the color/hw combo? ☺️


Can you post the interior tag?


----------



## Birkis

muchstuff said:


> Can you post the interior tag?


----------



## muchstuff

Birkis said:


> View attachment 3544881
> View attachment 3544880


Without commenting on authenticity, it looks like it could be a 2010 sahara.


----------



## Birkis

muchstuff said:


> Without commenting on authenticity, it looks like it could be a 2010 sahara.


Thank you so much! I find all the yellow colors difficult to define 
But do you say that you are doubting the authenticity? I have not bought it yet.


----------



## muchstuff

Birkis said:


> Thank you so much! I find all the yellow colors difficult to define
> But do you say that you are doubting the authenticity? I have not bought it yet.


Standard comment if I haven't seen all the markers needed for authenticating a bag (this thread is actually supposed to be for authenticated bags only). The tag looks OK, feel free to post all the pics needed on the authenticate this thread before you purchase if you like, see links below...
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/


----------



## F17

muchstuff said:


> Without commenting on authenticity, rose hortensia? It's the only pink I know of for that season. Here's a pic from the Bal site...
> 
> http://www.balenciaga.com/item/index?sitecode=BALENCIAGA_US&cod10=45293704FI&utm_campaign=gcdL/ATRVoE&utm_content=10&utm_medium=affiliazione&utm_source=linkshare_us&tp=53667


Thank you, will try to get more pics to authenticate the bag.


----------



## muchstuff

F17 said:


> Thank you, will try to get more pics to authenticate the bag.


Here's a link that shows the pics needed...

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## treees

Could someone identify this bag? Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

treees said:


> View attachment 3545110
> 
> 
> Could someone identify this bag? Thanks!


Second time I've seen this pic posted, it's a blackout bag but do we know who's carrying it? Has the owner had her friends personalize it? I can't imagine this is a Bal creation. Who was the other celeb who had her kids scribble all over an expensive bag? (Sorry, I'm not big on the celebrity stuff)...Have to admit though, it makes the bag look more interesting.


----------



## treees

muchstuff said:


> Second time I've seen this pic posted, it's a blackout bag but do we know who's carrying it? Has the owner had her friends personalize it? I can't imagine this is a Bal creation. Who was the other celeb who had her kids scribble all over an expensive bag? (Sorry, I'm not big on the celebrity stuff)...Have to admit though, it makes the bag look more interesting.


I saw this on Ps. Dept, and it describes as" Blackout City Valentine's Day Tote". The price is 1962$.


----------



## muchstuff

treees said:


> I saw this on Ps. Dept, and it describes as" Blackout City Valentine's Day Tote". The price is 1962$.


Sorry, what is Ps. Dept?

Edit I googled it, I'm Canadian so it's not familiar at all. I can't seem to find that bag anywhere else...hmmm...


----------



## F17

muchstuff said:


> Here's a link that shows the pics needed...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


Pls help me authentice my bal and can you tell what year and season is it from? Thanx in advance.


----------



## muchstuff

F17 said:


> Pls help me authentice my bal and can you tell what year and season is it from? Thanx in advance.


Wrong thread  but it would be from the S/S 2016 season. I'm not that experienced with the new tags but I don't see any glaring problems.


----------



## muchstuff

treees said:


> I saw this on Ps. Dept, and it describes as" Blackout City Valentine's Day Tote". The price is 1962$.


Would you happen to have a link? I've looked on their FB page and couldn't see it...


----------



## treees

muchstuff said:


> Would you happen to have a link? I've looked on their FB page and couldn't see it...



You can see it from the App.


----------



## treees

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, what is Ps. Dept?
> 
> Edit I googled it, I'm Canadian so it's not familiar at all. I can't seem to find that bag anywhere else...hmmm...



Same here, hope it will become available soon!


----------



## muchstuff

treees said:


> Same here, hope it will become available soon!


Thanks for the info, I spent considerable time trying to find any mention of that bag and it's nowhere that I can find, other than the photo you posted. Driving me slightly crazy...


----------



## F17

muchstuff said:


> Wrong thread  but it would be from the S/S 2016 season. I'm not that experienced with the new tags but I don't see any glaring problems.


Ooppps. I'm sorry. Very new in this.. bags and forums. Thank you for your reviews


----------



## muchstuff

F17 said:


> Ooppps. I'm sorry. Very new in this.. bags and forums. Thank you for your reviews


No worries, it can be confusing ...hope it helped!


----------



## LostInBal

treees said:


> You can see it from the App.
> View attachment 3545680



It was me that posted this photo originally in another thread and found it on IG..


----------



## joml

joml said:


> Can anyone help me identify the style of this Balen? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543432
> 
> View attachment 3543433
> 
> View attachment 3543435
> 
> View attachment 3543436



Bumping this post. Can anyone please help me with this? Thanks in advance [emoji173]️


----------



## lotusfeet

It's driving me crazy, can someone please help to identify the colour of my bag? A Billion Thanks !


----------



## treees

aalinne_72 said:


> It was me that posted this photo originally in another thread and found it on IG..



Sorry I didn't see your post before, do you have any clue which style is this bag yet?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lotusfeet

She's a City


----------



## muchstuff

joml said:


> Bumping this post. Can anyone please help me with this? Thanks in advance [emoji173]️


Sorry, I've never seen this style. The tag doesn't look like any Bal tag I've seen before either.


----------



## muchstuff

lotusfeet said:


> It's driving me crazy, can someone please help to identify the colour of my bag? A Billion Thanks !


Sorry, but the two pics are so different in colour that it looks like two different bags. From what I see on any charts I can find, the only blue listed for F/W 2016 is bleu obscur. Which pic is closest to the actual colour?


----------



## lotusfeet

The first picture of the whole bag is closer to the blue in real life. Which tag have you not seen before please? The inside bag tag or the paper tag?


----------



## muchstuff

lotusfeet said:


> The first picture of the whole bag is closer to the blue in real life. Which tag have you not seen before please? The inside bag tag or the paper tag?


Not sure what you're referring to, I didn't mention any tag in relation to your post. Were you looking at my post to joml?


----------



## OneMoreDay

The new Nano City. Anyone know what colour this is? Credit to Smudleybear on IG and tpf.


----------



## keywi100

OneMoreDay said:


> The new Nano City. Anyone know what colour this is? Credit to Smudleybear on IG and tpf.
> 
> View attachment 3548788



This may be a jaune epi. I see gladiator sandals on the bal site that look like this same color.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My camera can't catch the real color , it's a kind of faded , greyish petrol
The code is : 173081 . 218048
Thanks a lot for help


----------



## LostInBal

Pollie-Jean said:


> My camera can't catch the real color , it's a kind of faded , greyish petrol
> The code is : 173081 . 218048
> Thanks a lot for help


Could be a 07 plomb. I guess it for the leather and pocket in mirror.


----------



## aynrand

Anthracite, maybe?


----------



## LostInBal

aynrand said:


> Anthracite, maybe?


Anthra has blueish undertones and mirror with no pocket as it's from 08


----------



## Eper

Anyone know the colour and year of this one?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

aalinne_72 said:


> Could be a 07 plomb. I guess it for the leather and pocket in mirror.



Thank you , aalinne !


----------



## Sedi

Hey everyone : ) I'm new to Purse Forum, so sorry if i'm posting this in the wrong place! I just bought my first Balenciaga bag  and am in love! But don't know the colour :/ can anyone help identify it ? It's a s/s 2016 Papier (not sure if it's A6 or A4). Here are the pictures... thank you so much ! x Serial no. is: 370926 DBCAG 2485  p.s so cool we can all share our love of handbags somewhere together!


----------



## LostInBal

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you , aalinne !


It's stunning Pollie,  congratulations,  amazing leather!. ￼￼￼
Try moisturizing a little with LH!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

aalinne_72 said:


> It's stunning Pollie,  congratulations,  amazing leather!. ￼￼￼
> Try moisturizing a little with LH!


Thanks Aalinne 
LH is always a great choice 
but it's getting professionally dyed right now , black of course 
I'll post some pics, when it's back


----------



## LostInBal

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks Aalinne
> LH is always a great choice
> but it's getting professionally dyed right now , black of course
> I'll post some pics, when it's back


Oh, what a shame, plomb is rare and gorgeous


----------



## Pollie-Jean

aalinne_72 said:


> Oh, what a shame, plomb is rare and gorgeous


Not for me 
Forgive me please


----------



## ksuromax

Eper said:


> Anyone know the colour and year of this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555352
> View attachment 3555353


seems it's 2013 FW Ultraviolet


----------



## seagullz

the purple suede look like a Baby Daim series..http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-baby-daim-calf-suede-city-purple-116548
but not sure of the exact color though, but should be a 2013
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-popular-is-baby-daim.797531/


----------



## Tatze

Hello, I bought this pre-loved City Metallic Edge of 01/2015. It is a lovely light pastell grey without blue or green shades. Could anybody tell me the excact name of the color? Thanks very much!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Tatze said:


> Hello, I bought this pre-loved City Metallic Edge of 01/2015. It is a lovely light pastell grey without blue or green shades. Could anybody tell me the excact name of the color? Thanks very much!!!


Can you post a pic of the back of the tag?


----------



## Tatze

muchstuff said:


> Can you post a pic of the back of the tag?



Here it is, maybe it helps to find the color name ; - )))


----------



## muchstuff

Tatze said:


> Here it is, maybe it helps to find the color name ; - )))


Ah, sorry, I meant the back of the leather tag inside the bag...


----------



## smacedo

Wondering if anyone can help me with this. Trying to confirm style and size of this bag. Confused about the hardware. Seller is saying it's a medium Part Time.


----------



## muchstuff

smacedo said:


> View attachment 3562847
> View attachment 3562844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if anyone can help me with this. Trying to confirm style and size of this bag. Confused about the hardware. Seller is saying it's a medium Part Time.


The style is a City bag with giant (G21) hardware. The code on the back of the tag is a bit hard to make out, I would suggest posting the appropriate pics on the authenticate this thread to be sure of authenticity. See links below for pics needed.


----------



## smacedo

muchstuff said:


> The style is a City bag with giant (G21) hardware. The code on the back of the tag is a bit hard to make out, I would suggest posting the appropriate pics on the authenticate this thread to be sure of authenticity. See links below for pics needed.



Thanks! I didn't think the seller knew what she had as the dimensions fit the City, not the Part Time. As far as Authenticity goes...I'll have to wait until I get the bag to do that. I have 3 days to return it if the bag isn't authentic.


----------



## muchstuff

smacedo said:


> Thanks! I didn't think the seller knew what she had as the dimensions fit the City, not the Part Time. As far as Authenticity goes...I'll have to wait until I get the bag to do that. I have 3 days to return it if the bag isn't authentic.


Sounds good, just post the pics when you have them!


----------



## smacedo

muchstuff said:


> Sounds good, just post the pics when you have them!



I know you personally can't authenticate this here. But out of curiosity, does this bag draw a red flag to you just looking at it? Since I only have 3 days I want to make sure I get on top of it as soon as I receive the bag. TIA!


----------



## muchstuff

smacedo said:


> I know you personally can't authenticate this here. But out of curiosity, does this bag draw a red flag to you just looking at it? Since I only have 3 days I want to make sure I get on top of it as soon as I receive the bag. TIA!


From what I see of the back of the tag it looks good but there aren't enough pics for me to really comment. If you link this post to your photos I'll see it and will try to help you.


----------



## smacedo

muchstuff said:


> From what I see of the back of the tag it looks good but there aren't enough pics for me to really comment. If you link this post to your photos I'll see it and will try to help you.



You are too sweet! Thank you so much. I will definitely do that as soon as I receive it.


----------



## muchstuff

smacedo said:


> You are too sweet! Thank you so much. I will definitely do that as soon as I receive it.


My pleasure!


----------



## Tatze

muchstuff said:


> Ah, sorry, I meant the back of the leather tag inside the bag...



Ups, sorry !!! Here is the picture of the tag - very hard to read -  I think the number is the following: 1157 43 1960 F 002123
Thanks so much for your help ; - )))


----------



## Tatze

Tatze said:


> Ups, sorry !!! Here is the picture of the tag - very hard to read -  I think the number is the following: 1157 43 1960 F 002123
> Thanks so much for your help ; - )))



Sorry, the second block of numbers is 48 (as written on the tag from the boutique) .....


----------



## muchstuff

Tatze said:


> Sorry, the second block of numbers is 48 (as written on the tag from the boutique) .....


I'm not that familiar with the newer colours but Yoogis has this bag listed as gris glace.


----------



## Tatze

muchstuff said:


> I'm not that familiar with the newer colours but Yoogis has this bag listed as gris glace.



Thanks very much, yes I think this is exactly the right color!!! The name fits perfect ; - ))) Kindest regards!


----------



## muchstuff

Tatze said:


> Thanks very much, yes I think this is exactly the right color!!! The name fits perfect ; - ))) Kindest regards!


My pleasure!


----------



## Crazybaglady91

Tamiirahh said:


> I can't seem to figure it out. Its from 2012 so I am thinking Dark Night, Bluette, or Bleu Cobalt? Please help! Side question, do you think a Town bag will look a tad bit too big on a 5'1" girl?
> View attachment 2747254
> View attachment 2747255


Looks great!


----------



## Crazybaglady91

Hi ladies!
What bag is this? I'm in love with it!


----------



## LostInBal

Crazybaglady91 said:


> Hi ladies!
> What bag is this? I'm in love with it!
> 
> View attachment 3565586


Black City giant silver hardware


----------



## Crazybaglady91

aalinne_72 said:


> Black City giant silver hardware



Do you know the original price?
I have my eye on a secondhand city giant but I have no idea if it's a good price..


----------



## afroken

Hi ladies and gents!
I bought this Balenciaga wallet at Holt Renfrew (Canadian version of Neiman Marcus) during the Black Friday sale a couple weeks ago. I'm trying to find out the name of the colour but my research yielded no results. The SA who sold this to me didn't know either, and the name of the colour wasn't on the tags. There was only one left in the store so I had no others to compare tags with. Does anyone know anything about this one here?




Thanks!!


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Hi ladies and gents!
> I bought this Balenciaga wallet at Holt Renfrew (Canadian version of Neiman Marcus) during the Black Friday sale a couple weeks ago. I'm trying to find out the name of the colour but my research yielded no results. The SA who sold this to me didn't know either, and the name of the colour wasn't on the tags. There was only one left in the store so I had no others to compare tags with. Does anyone know anything about this one here?
> 
> View attachment 3571033
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


Looks like it could be beige liege but I'm not positive. See link below and look at the S/S 2016 colour chart.

http://www.lovebbags.com/p/color-charts.html


----------



## lunasleimann

Is this one a real Balenciaga? I'm still a beginner to this purse-world. And can you help me identify it?


----------



## afroken

muchstuff said:


> Looks like it could be beige liege but I'm not positive. See link below and look at the S/S 2016 colour chart.
> 
> http://www.lovebbags.com/p/color-charts.html



Thanks! I think it is. It's a stunning shade of olive green and I'm happy to have gotten her.


----------



## muchstuff

lunasleimann said:


> Is this one a real Balenciaga? I'm still a beginner to this purse-world. And can you help me identify it?


Hi and welcome. This thread is for authenticated bags, if you look at the bottom of this post there are two links, one to show you the photos needed and the other to post the pics for authentication.


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Thanks! I think it is. It's a stunning shade of olive green and I'm happy to have gotten her.


It's a great colour


----------



## LostInBal

lunasleimann said:


> Is this one a real Balenciaga? I'm still a beginner to this purse-world. And can you help me identify it?


Looks a very faded 08 Sky Blue..


----------



## wendyts

Which season is this mini city from? 



What about this wallet? What's the style and any reviews?


----------



## muchstuff

wendyts said:


> Which season is this mini city from?
> View attachment 3577762
> 
> 
> What about this wallet? What's the style and any reviews?
> View attachment 3577763


I've seen the mini City at Nordstrom Vancouver not all that long ago, it was this fall/winter but I'm not sure if that was the actual season. It's pretty current though.


----------



## samlingloc

Hi Ladies!

Wondering if you pros can help me identify the colour on this 2017 S/S City Small? The one behind it is a very light beige colour. This one would be more khaki/taupe coloured... TIA!


----------



## keywi100

This may be beige latte


----------



## samlingloc

keywi100 said:


> This may be beige latte



Thanks very much! [emoji173]️


----------



## designdesign

Please help me ID this beauty?


----------



## muchstuff

designdesign said:


> View attachment 3586789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me ID this beauty?


Without commenting on authenticity, it's a G21 Day bag, my personal fave style. The leather looks nice, do you have the mirror? If so, is there a pocket on the back?


----------



## designdesign

muchstuff said:


> Without commenting on authenticity, it's a G21 Day bag, my personal fave style. The leather looks nice, do you have the mirror? If so, is there a pocket on the back?


Thank you! There is a pocket there. It's from 2009 if that helps?


----------



## muchstuff

designdesign said:


> Thank you! There is a pocket there. It's from 2009 if that helps?


Nope, either 2007 or S/S 2008. In F/W  2008 they discontinued the pocket on the back of the mirror. GGH (giant gold hardware) was introduced in 2007. So, given that, the bag would have to be either 2007 or S/S 2008. Hard to tell from pics, is it a pure white or slightly less so?


----------



## designdesign

muchstuff said:


> Nope, either 2007 or S/S 2008. In F/W  2008 they discontinued the pocket on the back of the mirror. GGH (giant gold hardware) was introduced in 2007. So, given that, the bag would have to be either 2007 or S/S 2008. Hard to tell from pics, is it a pure white or slightly less so?


You are AMAZING. Thank you so much for your time. It's slightly off-white, not pure stark white. My friend purchased it on sale so it must have been from a previous season, this would help account for why I couldn't ID the color or anything (I was just looking at 2009 bags).


----------



## muchstuff

designdesign said:


> You are AMAZING. Thank you so much for your time. It's slightly off-white, not pure stark white. My friend purchased it on sale so it must have been from a previous season, this would help account for why I couldn't ID the color or anything (I was just looking at 2009 bags).


It's just my best guess. According to charts I've seen, there was white, ivory and neutral within that time frame. Regarding leather, I can't say for sure. But she's pretty!


----------



## samlingloc

Thank you @keywi100 - I purchased this and you were 10000% correct! XOXO


----------



## jellenp32

In the celebrity thread, Lauren Conrad has a pink mini city, does anyone know what color it is?


----------



## jellenp32

Does anyone know what color this is? I appreciate the help.


----------



## crocodilegreen

Hello!
What do you think about this pink one? Could it be a Hip in Rose Azalea color?


----------



## jellenp32

If you identify it by the paper tag then rose azalea


----------



## SoLoveCC

jellenp32 said:


> Does anyone know what color this is? I appreciate the help.


It’s rose des sables.
I saw the regular city one on net-a-porter but it’s out of stock.


----------



## jellenp32

Thank you


----------



## Rocket_girl

treees said:


> You can see it from the App.
> View attachment 3545680



Be careful: this size should be $2490 USD (city S blackout). Price shown is for the mini size; bag pictured is S, not mini.


----------



## Rocket_girl

muchstuff said:


> Second time I've seen this pic posted, it's a blackout bag but do we know who's carrying it? Has the owner had her friends personalize it? I can't imagine this is a Bal creation. Who was the other celeb who had her kids scribble all over an expensive bag? (Sorry, I'm not big on the celebrity stuff)...Have to admit though, it makes the bag look more interesting.



Yes, it is a Bal creation- blackout valentines bag in red or black. Price shown is wrong for the bag pictured. Pic is of S size; price shown is for the smaller mini size. City S blackout in standard or holiday (graffiti) is $2490 USD. They do look cooler IRL than in pictures. I have plain black (noir) in the smalll size (the size pictured). It's divine.


----------



## muchstuff

Rocket_girl said:


> Yes, it is a Bal creation- blackout valentines bag in red or black. Price shown is wrong for the bag pictured. Pic is of S size; price shown is for the smaller mini size. City S blackout in standard or holiday (graffiti) is $2490 USD. They do look cooler IRL than in pictures. I have plain black (noir) in the smalll size (the size pictured). It's divine.


Hi, that was a post I made back in December when I first saw it. Love the bag now.


----------



## dolali

Hello lovely ladies! I am wondering if anyone can identify the color on this Day? I realized its very faded, but the inside of the pocket in one of the pictures shows a much richer blue, and I am hoping someone can identify it?  Thank you so much! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262841109880?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> Hello lovely ladies! I am wondering if anyone can identify the color on this Day? I realized its very faded, but the inside of the pocket in one of the pictures shows a much richer blue, and I am hoping someone can identify it?  Thank you so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262841109880?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I will dare to guess it's Blue Paon from 2011


----------



## dolali

Thank you ksuromax!


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> Thank you ksuromax!


Welcome


----------



## Candyfiend

Hi! Can anyone help me with the style, season and year, and the leather type for this Mini City? I thought it was "Topstitched" but I can't find any images or info online. I did see lots of topstitched Bal shoes, though! The leather is smooth and very finely grained - I thought calf, but it's softer than another veau Bal I have. The stitching, or at least most of it, looks like small staples. It's metal. Any help
appreciated!


----------



## muchstuff

Candyfiend said:


> Hi! Can anyone help me with the style, season and year, and the leather type for this Mini City? I thought it was "Topstitched" but I can't find any images or info online. I did see lots of topstitched Bal shoes, though! The leather is smooth and very finely grained - I thought calf, but it's softer than another veau Bal I have. The stitching, or at least most of it, looks like small staples. It's metal. Any help
> appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599569
> View attachment 3599570
> View attachment 3599571
> View attachment 3599572
> View attachment 3599573


This bag is driving me slightly crazy. I saw it In Nordstrom Vancouver last summer? fall? Can't remember exactly when. The only thing I've found that's remotely similar on line is called a pick stitch bag, and it's a bucket, on TRR, they say fall 2015, which I've never seen before, see attached link. And if the Bal tags are getting that sloppy looking it's going to be a problem IMHO to authenticate them.  Sorry, I know it's not much help.
https://www.therealreal.com/product...pping&cvosrc=cse.polyvore.polyvore&sid=qbuwin


----------



## Harper Quinn

Is this Sahara? Praline? GGH. Ebay find, no cards, leather is thick and glossy and smooshy and I am in heaven! Thank you if you can identify!


----------



## muchstuff

Harper Quinn said:


> Is this Sahara? Praline? GGH. Ebay find, no cards, leather is thick and glossy and smooshy and I am in heaven! Thank you if you can identify!


Not yellow enough for Sahara...here's a pic of a 2011 praline off of lovebbags...do you think it's the one?
http://www.lovebbags.com/2010/12/costa-mesa-recieves-nuage-ardoise-and.html


----------



## Harper Quinn

muchstuff said:


> Not yellow enough for Sahara...here's a pic of a 2011 praline off of lovebbags...do you think it's the one?
> http://www.lovebbags.com/2010/12/costa-mesa-recieves-nuage-ardoise-and.html


Thank you. This has GGH which was discontinued after 2009 so it isn't a 2011 colour?


----------



## Harper Quinn

Not sure if this helps?


----------



## muchstuff

Harper Quinn said:


> Not sure if this helps?


I should never do things in a hurry ...GGH was still produced in limited styles and colours after the RGGH was brought in in 2010.  But what those styles and colours are I don't know.  Your tag has lower case "made in italy" which would indicate pre 2011 but I have a Hip that's 2011 with lower case as well (unless I rec'd the wrong paper tags, still looking into this).  Do you have the mirror? Does it have a pocket on the back?


----------



## Harper Quinn

muchstuff said:


> I should never do things in a hurry ...GGH was still produced in limited styles and colours after the RGGH was brought in in 2010.  But what those styles and colours are I don't know.  Your tag has lower case "made in italy" which would indicate pre 2011 but I have a Hip that's 2011 with lower case as well (unless I rec'd the wrong paper tags, still looking into this).  Do you have the mirror? Does it have a pocket on the back?


You are so knowledgeable! Thank you! Yes the mirror has a pocket on its back. I wonder if this could be mastic/oatmeal..?


----------



## Harper Quinn

This is a photo of the mirror...


----------



## muchstuff

Harper Quinn said:


> This is a photo of the mirror...


So based on that and the giant hardware it's 2007 possibly s/s 08. Sandstone is in that time period too I think .

So, to narrow it down I think there are three choices, the 07 sandstone, mastic, or the S/S 08 sahara could still be a possibility (I was thinking the 2010 sahara when I said it wasn't yellow enough). It's very difficult to tell because lighting plays such a huge role in identifying a colour. You may want to cruise the various reference and clubhouse threads. Compare the colour of the zipper tape and the stitching to pics of those three colours. Sometimes that can be helpful.


----------



## Harper Quinn

muchstuff said:


> So based on that and the giant hardware it's 2007 possibly s/s 08. Sandstone is in that time period too I think .
> 
> So, to narrow it down I think there are three choices, the 07 sandstone, mastic, or the S/S 08 sahara could still be a possibility (I was thinking the 2010 sahara when I said it wasn't yellow enough). It's very difficult to tell because lighting plays such a huge role in identifying a colour. You may want to cruise the various reference and clubhouse threads. Compare the colour of the zipper tape and the stitching to pics of those three colours. Sometimes that can be helpful.


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Harper Quinn said:


> Thank you


My pleasure but I don't think I actually got you much further.


----------



## Harper Quinn

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure but I don't think I actually got you much further.


It's difficult to show the true colour in the photos,it does have a yellow/golden hue and is quite glossy. I think it's either mastic or sahara'08.


----------



## muchstuff

Harper Quinn said:


> It's difficult to show the true colour in the photos,it does have a yellow/golden hue and is quite glossy. I think it's either mastic or sahara'08.


I think you're probably right. here's on 08 sahara Day where the zipper tape appears more yellowish like in some of your photos...


----------



## Harper Quinn

It's got a golden hue in real life and it's very smooshy so I wonder if it's chevre leather and the '07 oatmeal / mastic?


----------



## chtrust90

cool !!


----------



## negrita

Hello! Would you ladies know if this is a bowling or a mini bowling? Do all bowling/mini bowling bags come with the long strap? Is it possible to shoulder carry the bag? Thanks!


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello! Hoping someone can help ID which red this Town is? I'm think Sang or Coquelicot, but the hardware has me confused as well... Is it G12 or G21? I only have Bals with RH so I'm having a hard time figuring this out... Tag reads 240578 6480. I tried to do a search and the Town is supposed to be 240579? But depending on hardware, can also be 240578, it seems like So I'm guessing RH is the 240579 and the 240578 is the silver? Any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hello! Hoping someone can help ID which red this Town is? I'm think Sang or Coquelicot, but the hardware has me confused as well... Is it G12 or G21? I only have Bals with RH so I'm having a hard time figuring this out... Tag reads 240578 6480. I tried to do a search and the Town is supposed to be 240579? But depending on hardware, can also be 240578, it seems like So I'm guessing RH is the 240579 and the 240578 is the silver? Any help is appreciated!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612572


The style numbers differ according to hardware, this looks to me like it could be a G12 coquelicot. Sang would have been too early for the G12 hardware. Can you post a clear pic of the tag back and front?


----------



## LostInBal

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hello! Hoping someone can help ID which red this Town is? I'm think Sang or Coquelicot, but the hardware has me confused as well... Is it G12 or G21? I only have Bals with RH so I'm having a hard time figuring this out... Tag reads 240578 6480. I tried to do a search and the Town is supposed to be 240579? But depending on hardware, can also be 240578, it seems like So I'm guessing RH is the 240579 and the 240578 is the silver? Any help is appreciated!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612572


6480 Is color reference for Coquelicot,  congrats!!


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> 6480 Is color reference for Coquelicot,  congrats!!


Aalinne, aren't you supposed to be busy doing something right now?


----------



## LostInBal

Yes, busy at work but little bored


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> The style numbers differ according to hardware, this looks to me like it could be a G12 coquelicot. Sang would have been too early for the G12 hardware. Can you post a clear pic of the tag back and front?





aalinne_72 said:


> 6480 Is color reference for Coquelicot,  congrats!!



Thanks, Ladies! So it's the smaller giant hardware, yay! I'd have been happy with the big one but prefer it to be smaller. 

It is still on its way to me, I can't wait! I've read both Sang and Coquelicot are beautiful reds so I'd have been happy with either one, TBH!


----------



## H’sKisses

One more, please! Can someone help with this shade of brown? It's a very dark brown with undertones that I can't really describe... purpley-red? 

And I missed the delivery of my '12 Coquelicot Town, so bummed!!! [emoji31]


----------



## LostInBal

Hershey'sKisses said:


> One more, please! Can someone help with this shade of brown? It's a very dark brown with undertones that I can't really describe... purpley-red?
> 
> And I missed the delivery of my '12 Coquelicot Town, so bummed!!! [emoji31]
> 
> View attachment 3616822



Congratulations you got 08 Black Cherry F/W Pre-Season, very rare!!
Is it a city?. Can you post more pics of it please??


----------



## LostInBal

Hershey'sKisses said:


> One more, please! Can someone help with this shade of brown? It's a very dark brown with undertones that I can't really describe... purpley-red?
> 
> And I missed the delivery of my '12 Coquelicot Town, so bummed!!! [emoji31]
> 
> View attachment 3616822


Does it look like this?


----------



## H’sKisses

Yikes, I thought I found a brown... was totally NOT expecting cherry. My screen shows a few purpley undertones, but not full on purple. 




Im still waiting on an invoice, so I don't even have it yet... I wonder if this is just a case of bad lighting? The wrong tag?[emoji848]


----------



## H’sKisses

The photos aren't the best quality the hardware shows shadows around it and it's just not very clear, I should have thought about the color could be different IRL. But as usual, I get excited and trigger happy [emoji17]


----------



## LostInBal

Hershey'sKisses said:


> The photos aren't the best quality the hardware shows shadows around it and it's just not very clear, I should have thought about the color could be different IRL. But as usual, I get excited and trigger happy [emoji17]


100% confirmed, it's Black Cherry!!


----------



## LostInBal

Photo from RDC
This one looks more closer to yours, it's very chamaleonic color, depends on light is more brown or reddish


----------



## H’sKisses

aalinne_72 said:


> Photo from RDC
> This one looks more closer to yours, it's very chamaleonic color, depends on light is more brown or reddish



Well, like the Coquelicot, I guess I'll see how it is IRL when I get it [emoji23] I've been planning on conditioning my Rose Thulian Day, I can't wait to get the 2 new ones and have a go at them too! Spring Fever is kicking in early for me!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello,

Im pretty sure it's a Mastic / Oatmeal as i have exactly the same as yours !!! And yes, it's Chevre as i ve the paper tag with me stated as "Chevre". Lovely color & the GGH definitely stands out !!! 

Believe it or not, i bought it & have not even carried it once !!! But your photos are "Itching" me so much !!! 



Harper Quinn said:


> It's got a golden hue in real life and it's very smooshy so I wonder if it's chevre leather and the '07 oatmeal / mastic?


----------



## Harper Quinn

peacebabe said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im pretty sure it's a Mastic / Oatmeal as i have exactly the same as yours !!! And yes, it's Chevre as i ve the paper tag with me stated as "Chevre". Lovely color & the GGH definitely stands out !!!
> 
> Believe it or not, i bought it & have not even carried it once !!! But your photos are "Itching" me so much !!!


Yippee! I'm so happy to have that confirmed, thank you so much!! Yes the leather feels glossier and 'smooshier' than lambskin. 
You must wear it! Why haven't you used it? I think it's the prettiest Bal ever!


----------



## peacebabe

Well, i must say that im so scared to use it !! lol ..... Moreover, im more into the Papier range.

Glad that you love yours! 



Harper Quinn said:


> Yippee! I'm so happy to have that confirmed, thank you so much!! Yes the leather feels glossier and 'smooshier' than lambskin.
> You must wear it! Why haven't you used it? I think it's the prettiest Bal ever!


----------



## Harper Quinn

peacebabe said:


> Well, i must say that im so scared to use it !! lol ..... Moreover, im more into the Papier range.
> 
> Glad that you love yours!


I do like the papier range- it's very cool.
If it is of any help, the previous owner has used and loved this bag and it has signs of wear on the bottom and on the back but they don't deter from this bag's beauty. !


----------



## tamvarya

Hi, can somebody help me to find out what color this Bal Classic City is, pls? 
Thanks.


----------



## muchstuff

tamvarya said:


> Hi, can somebody help me to find out what color this Bal Classic City is, pls?
> Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 3618414


@peacebabe mentioned that the colour isn't found on the F/W 2011 charts. I'm wondering if it's possibly from S/S 2011 and was tagged in the fall? Perhaps vieux rose? Just a guess...


----------



## tamvarya

muchstuff said:


> @peacebabe mentioned that the colour isn't found on the F/W 2011 charts. I'm wondering if it's possibly from S/S 2011 and was tagged in the fall? Perhaps vieux rose? Just a guess...


Yes, my guess was the same, 'vieux rose', but I wasn't sure! After giving it a second look, I think this is it. 
Thank you girls, you are the best as always


----------



## MonAmie

Does anyone know what colour this is?
Bought last week


----------



## StefaniJoy

MonAmie said:


> Does anyone know what colour this is?
> Bought last week
> View attachment 3619068



Looks like Gris Acier


----------



## MonAmie

StefaniJoy said:


> Looks like Gris Acier



Thank you


----------



## monsteremu

Hi - can anyone tell me what model this is? I am completely stumped


----------



## Bowpeep*

Hello
Would anyone please be able to help identify what size Papier Lisa Rinna is holding?


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, looks like a A5 zip around



Bowpeep* said:


> Hello
> Would anyone please be able to help identify what size Papier Lisa Rinna is holding?
> View attachment 3620876


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello! Could someone please help me ID the color of this city? It's a cross between caramel and dark mustard...




Thank you!


----------



## seagullz

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hello! Could someone please help me ID the color of this city? It's a cross between caramel and dark mustard...
> View attachment 3626449
> 
> View attachment 3626450
> 
> Thank you!


look like a F/W2012 Cumin
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...ther-giant-12-silver-motorcycle-city-bag.html
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/show-off-your-new-cumin.769079/


----------



## H’sKisses

seagullz said:


> look like a F/W2012 Cumin
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...ther-giant-12-silver-motorcycle-city-bag.html
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/show-off-your-new-cumin.769079/



Thank you!


----------



## negrita

Hello, can you help me identify this bag? I thought it was a brief but there is no stitching line in the middle front of the bag so now I'm not so sure. Thanks!


----------



## goldendoodle

Hello, can anyone tell me, did Balenciaga change the numbers stamped on the back of a City tag?  Instead of 115748?  I see one listed with 173084, a 2008.  Perhaps it isn't auth? TIA!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/192122816448?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ksuromax

goldendoodle said:


> Hello, can anyone tell me, did Balenciaga change the numbers stamped on the back of a City tag?  Instead of 115748?  I see one listed with 173084, a 2008.  Perhaps it isn't auth? TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/192122816448?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Without commenting on authenticity (not useful pix to judge) i can say the codes for reg hw vary from giant hw


----------



## beauxgoris

I can't see the tag - but I was leaning toward sapphire 08? Thoughts?


----------



## Conni618

beauxgoris said:


> I can't see the tag - but I was leaning toward sapphire 08? Thoughts?


I 

I replied to you on the AT thread, I think.... Looks like it might be a bit faded 04 Eggplant.  Round rivets.


----------



## beauxgoris

Thank you! I didn't even notice the rivets! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Conni618

beauxgoris said:


> Thank you! I didn't even notice the rivets! I'll keep you posted!



You are welcome.  Also found from experience with that site, that their photos often seem to blow out the color.  Have received at least one bag that appears significantly darker in real life.   If so, that would explain the color looking lighter than you'd expect for an 04.   Good luck, and please do report back.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

hi everyone! so, i purchased an older first bag for my collection (i sold my outremer and have never recovered from losing a blue). but i got it from TRR which does not ever photograph the tags, so... i kinda don't know what color i even purchased?! i don't trust the year they gave either, so that didn't help. anyone want to assist with what color they think i bought? i'll know in about 7-9 days when it arrives, but until then i'm stumped, and guessing... indigo?


----------



## maxxout

If you believe it's a 2005 bag , then it could be indigo, but I think it's navy.


----------



## Lakotan

The description of this bag says it is from 2004. If this is true, it could be dark turquoise. Please let us see the tag once you receive it. So curious!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lakotan said:


> The description of this bag says it is from 2004. If this is true, it could be dark turquoise. Please let us see the tag once you receive it. So curious!


i saw that, which is why i don't trust it, lol. TRR gets it wrong A LOT. but it does come with all the tags, so we'll see. i was hoping someone knew in advance!


----------



## Lakotan

Nope, sorry, dark turquoise would have silver hardware.


----------



## Iamminda

Congrats in advance -- my guess would be navy based on a quick look at the color swatch thread!  Looking forward to finding out when it arrives.


----------



## Kendie26

Hmmmm, based on how it appears on my screen, it does not look like my 2006 indigo (twiggy)...mine looks slightly deeper & has some purple tone to it in some light.
Nonetheless, whatever color it is....she FAB! Early CONGRATS!!!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

My first guess is Blueberry, but that's without checking against any colour swatches.  It's beautiful whatever if ends up being!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Just found a pic of my Blueberry First for reference, they are similar


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jeanstohandbags said:


> Just found a pic of my Blueberry First for reference, they are similar
> 
> View attachment 3637667


what year was blueberry? i'd be happy with this


----------



## CeeJay

If you show us the Inner Metal tag, we will be able to tell in seconds as the tag indicates the Year & Season.  To my eye, it looks like Blueberry (which is '06 not '05).  '05 had Indigo (S/S) and Navy (F/W) .. which do not look like the bag posted.


----------



## CeeJay

ccbaggirl89 said:


> what year was blueberry? i'd be happy with this


Blueberry (Blue Roi) was from 2006 F/W ..


----------



## Catash

ccbaggirl89 said:


> hi everyone! so, i purchased an older first bag for my collection (i sold my outremer and have never recovered from losing a blue). but i got it from TRR which does not ever photograph the tags, so... i kinda don't know what color i even purchased?! i don't trust the year they gave either, so that didn't help. anyone want to assist with what color they think i bought? i'll know in about 7-9 days when it arrives, but until then i'm stumped, and guessing... indigo?
> View attachment 3637058


TPR will send you photos of the tag if you ask.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Catash said:


> TPR will send you photos of the tag if you ask.


even after i've already purchased it? i can try, thanks...


----------



## Conni618

My guess is that it's an A tag in there.  Smooth rivets often show up on the s/s 05s, and this color looks like my 05 Indigo.  Leather color is deceptive in pics, and this bag is dusty, but check out the zipper tape. 
Don't you think?


----------



## CeeJay

Conni618 said:


> My guess is that it's an A tag in there.  Smooth rivets often show up on the s/s 05s, and this color looks like my 05 Indigo.  Leather color is deceptive in pics, and this bag is dusty, but check out the zipper tape.
> Don't you think?
> 
> View attachment 3637811


*BADA-BING Conni~! *  I didn't initially see the smooth rivets, but you are right .. and after seeing the color on  your bag, yup .. looks like '05 Indigo, totally agree!   Mine is below ..


----------



## CeeJay

Here is the '05 Navy ..


----------



## Conni618

CeeJay said:


> Here is the '05 Navy ..
> View attachment 3637910





CeeJay said:


> *BADA-BING Conni~! *  I didn't initially see the smooth rivets, but you are right .. and after seeing the color on  your bag, yup .. looks like '05 Indigo, totally agree!   Mine is below ..
> 
> View attachment 3637838





CeeJay said:


> Here is the '05 Navy ..
> View attachment 3637910


_*Wowsers!  Bada bada bada bing! *_
Sooo scrumptious... I forgot how much fun it is to catch a glimpse of the amazing oldies!  That is the prettiest Navy I've ever seen!  That's the one that goes with blue jeans as well as the elusive 03!!  I went crazy trying to find jeans that went with the Indigo, and finally found a pair.  I NEVER wash them, because I'm afraid to change the color (that bit of purple in there! )
So glad you shared these!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Conni618 said:


> My guess is that it's an A tag in there.  Smooth rivets often show up on the s/s 05s, and this color looks like my 05 Indigo.  Leather color is deceptive in pics, and this bag is dusty, but check out the zipper tape.
> Don't you think?
> 
> View attachment 3637811


your bag is beautiful, in such gorgeous condition


----------



## Conni618

ccbaggirl89 said:


> your bag is beautiful, in such gorgeous condition


Ha!  Thank you!    It's one of my beloveds... and I actually like the look of CJ's Indigo even more.  I'm a sucker for that leather that looks like it was created by Disney...sort of the other world puffy cloud look.  If it could move by itself, I'm sure it would mimic Disney's animations with their dreamlike floating motion... Oops, still addicted after all these years!


----------



## CeeJay

Conni618 said:


> Ha!  Thank you!    It's one of my beloveds... and I actually like the look of CJ's Indigo even more.  I'm a sucker for that leather that looks like it was created by Disney...sort of the other world puffy cloud look.  If it could move by itself, I'm sure it would mimic Disney's animations with their dreamlike floating motion... Oops, still addicted after all these years!


.. and us "OG's" like that addiction!!!


----------



## mflowers85

Hey, guys! Do you know if this is an authentic Balenciaga style and what it is?
View media item 2268


----------



## poupre

Just received this off Ebay, any idea on year and color?

Clues:
No pocket on mirror
Leather inside front pocket
Prone to sun fading/discoloration


----------



## poupre

poupre said:


> Just received this off Ebay, any idea on year and color?
> 
> Clues:
> No pocket on mirror
> Leather inside front pocket
> Prone to sun fading/discoloration
> 
> View attachment 3643722
> View attachment 3643723
> View attachment 3643724



I'm thinking 08 Sky Blue?


----------



## muchstuff

poupre said:


> I'm thinking 08 Sky Blue?


Not commenting on authenticity but it would be 2011 or later as the "made in italy" is all uppercase.


----------



## Lkim802

Can someone please help me identify this grey color and let me know if it's more on the lighter or darker side of grey. Thank you


----------



## Gringach

Can it be Gris Fossil?
My Velo is that shade but not a very light grey.
I will try to take a pic and post it tomorrow as it's the bag I am using at the moment (cannot put it down!!).


----------



## seagullz

Anyone can identify this bag? It was selling as  Giant step.  
It look like a Violet as it come with pocket slot on mirror.
It has feet at the bottom though.


----------



## LostInBal

seagullz said:


> Anyone can identify this bag? It was selling as  Giant step.
> It look like a Violet as it come with pocket slot on mirror.
> It has feet at the bottom though.


07 Violet GSH Brief!


----------



## seagullz

aalinne_72 said:


> 07 Violet GSH Brief!


Thanks aaline_72 so it should be like this Brief style that was sold on Yoogies..but the one I saw on sale has feet though so I am confused.

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...bskin-leather-giant-silver-gsh-brief-bag.html

The one on yoogis has no feet omg lol


----------



## LostInBal

seagullz said:


> Thanks aaline_72 so it should be like this Brief style that was sold on Yoogies..but the one I saw on sale has feet though so I am confused.
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...bskin-leather-giant-silver-gsh-brief-bag.html
> 
> The one on yoogis has no feet omg lol


Yes, I think it's because of transitional seasons between 07/08 they discontinued the feet on this style and others like Work or PT. Let's see experts opinión


----------



## seagullz

aalinne_72 said:


> Yes, I think it's because of transitional seasons between 07/08 they discontinued the feet on this style and others like Work or PT. Let's see experts opinión



Thank you dear! Appreciated your opinion..


----------



## Lkim802

Gringach said:


> Can it be Gris Fossil?
> My Velo is that shade but not a very light grey.
> I will try to take a pic and post it tomorrow as it's the bag I am using at the moment (cannot put it down!!).


That would be awesome!! Thank you


----------



## Gringach




----------



## Gringach

That's my Gris Fossil Velo.
Sorry the pic was not under day light but it's already a little here..


----------



## Gringach

Anyway, I think the one you sent the pic of is quite dark.. And I wouldn't say my Grey is a light color, although it's not anthracite.
Hope it helps!


----------



## Lkim802

Gringach said:


> Anyway, I think the one you sent the pic of is quite dark.. And I wouldn't say my Grey is a light color, although it's not anthracite.
> Hope it helps!


Omg I love that color. If it's that color I will get it. I just asked the seller what the exact name is hopefully she will get back to you soon. Ur bag is gorgeous and ty for the reply


----------



## Gringach

Lkim802 said:


> Omg I love that color. If it's that color I will get it. I just asked the seller what the exact name is hopefully she will get back to you soon. Ur bag is gorgeous and ty for the reply



Thanks! And no problem 
If she doesn't know, maybe she can take pics of the label's both sides and we can try to see if the same coding is appearing.
Otherwise, there might a thread on colors identification - It can be worth asking


----------



## HeatherL

Hi everyone, I recently got a new to me First.  It has been authenticated here, which is much appreciated!! Now I'd really like to know the actual color name and was hoping I could get some help.
With the research I've done I'm leaning towards Ardoise, but mine almost seems to have a kind of a sea foam green undertone more than blue.  I understand what chameleons these bags are so maybe it just is what it appears although all the posts I've read stated Blue undertones.  Maybe mine has some fading which could cause the color difference or maybe I'm completely wrong and it's a different color.  If anyone has an opinion, please share it. Thank you in advance!! [emoji2]


----------



## maroon72

seagullz said:


> Anyone can identify this bag? It was selling as  Giant step.
> It look like a Violet as it come with pocket slot on mirror.
> It has feet at the bottom though.


Hello seagullz! This is not a Step or Brief bag, but rather the RTT bag, a 2007 Violet GSH RTT. RTT bags always have feet, but Brief bags never have feet.  I hope this helps.


----------



## muchstuff

seagullz said:


> Anyone can identify this bag? It was selling as  Giant step.
> It look like a Violet as it come with pocket slot on mirror.
> It has feet at the bottom though.


Does this bag have the "rabbit ears" zipper, that hang over the edge? Can't tell from the photo. The RTT has rabbit ears, the Brief doesn't, from what I've read.


----------



## seagullz

muchstuff said:


> Does this bag have the "rabbit ears" zipper, that hang over the edge? Can't tell from the photo. The RTT has rabbit ears, the Brief doesn't, from what I've read.

















This is the listing pictures.


----------



## muchstuff

seagullz said:


> This is the listing pictures.





seagullz said:


> This is the listing pictures.


I think by looking at the top edge it's the RTT as well.


----------



## seagullz

maroon72 said:


> Hello seagullz! This is not a Step or Brief bag, but rather the RTT bag, a 2007 Violet GSH RTT. RTT bags always have feet, but Brief bags never have feet.  I hope this helps.



Thank you! maroon72 i have learnt something new here hahaha..at least it solved the mystery of the style..thanks! now thinking whether it will be too big for my 5"3" frame lol


----------



## seagullz

muchstuff said:


> I think by looking at the top edge it's the RTT as well.


thanks dear! appreciated your effort so far.
it may look too big for me lol


----------



## BPC

Can someone identify the color please? Marine, Officer, or??
In the second pic it's on the right (with GSH) next to my Bleu Mineral


----------



## LostInBal

Look 


BPC said:


> Can someone identify the color please? Marine, Officer, or??
> In the second pic it's on the right (with GSH) next to my Bleu Mineral
> View attachment 3649016
> View attachment 3649017


Looks marine to me..


----------



## BPC

aalinne_72 said:


> Look
> 
> Looks marine to me..



Thank you for responding.
Here's one more pic of the zipper tape. Still think it's Marine? 
There's a slight purple hue when I look at the zipper that's why I was wondering if it was Officer.


----------



## LostInBal

BPC said:


> Thank you for responding.
> Here's one more pic of the zipper tape. Still think it's Marine?
> There's a slight purple hue when I look at the zipper that's why I was wondering if it was Officer.
> View attachment 3650133


If it's Officer, looks very faded imo..


----------



## BPC

aalinne_72 said:


> If it's Officer, looks very faded imo..


Thank you.
It was sold as Marine, but they had the year wrong. Based on the pics I've seen here, it looks more like Officer to me. But, I've never seen either in person 
so defer to the experts.


----------



## auskate

Hi,
the film 'Wild Card' starring Jason Stathom features a clip of a woman carrying a Black Balenciaga which i'm perplexed by. It looks like a work, but with a shoulder strap? Looks to0 big for a city, though could possiblly by a (rh) Part Time. Please, please has anyone an idea as to the bag's identity? Clip below - The bag makes it appearance at 0.14 !!

Thanking you in advance, Kate


----------



## BPC

auskate said:


> Hi,
> the film 'Wild Card' starring Jason Stathom features a clip of a woman carrying a Black Balenciaga which i'm perplexed by. It looks like a work, but with a shoulder strap? Looks to0 big for a city, though could possiblly by a (rh) Part Time. Please, please has anyone an idea as to the bag's identity? Clip below - The bag makes it appearance at 0.14 !!
> 
> Thanking you in advance, Kate




WOW.. it looks about the sizes of a work, maybe a little bigger? But smaller than a WE. The inside is an odd light color too, but that could be just for film. 
No idea what the bag is but I need one in my life.


----------



## muchstuff

auskate said:


> Hi,
> the film 'Wild Card' starring Jason Stathom features a clip of a woman carrying a Black Balenciaga which i'm perplexed by. It looks like a work, but with a shoulder strap? Looks to0 big for a city, though could possiblly by a (rh) Part Time. Please, please has anyone an idea as to the bag's identity? Clip below - The bag makes it appearance at 0.14 !!
> 
> Thanking you in advance, Kate



Any chance of a pic of the bag? Not sure I want to watch any of that .


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> Any chance of a pic of the bag? Not sure I want to watch any of that .



Watch it. The first shot of the bag is 21 seconds in. The second, about 1 minute in.  I have no idea what it is, but I want it badly. The size is great and that strap!!!


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> Watch it. The first shot of the bag is 21 seconds in. The second, about 1 minute in.  I have no idea what it is, but I want it badly. The size is great and that strap!!!



It's not working for me...Sorry, just tried watching it on you tube and had to make it go away. Uber sensitive to any kind of violence. My husband works in the film industry and there are award winning movies he's worked on that I couldn't watch . I'm a wuss. But if anyone can post a pic of the bag I'd love to see it.


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> It's not working for me...



let me know if that works.


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> let me know if that works.



I edited my last post, see above...any chance of a screen shot or something, just of the bag?


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> I edited my last post, see above...any chance of a screen shot or something, just of the bag?


I'll try to get a couple in the morning. Unfortunately, no good close-ups.  
One of my bulldogs is ready for bed, and he won't go without me. He'll just sit here and bark until I give in.  He sleeps between me and my hubs.. sigh..


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> I'll try to get a couple in the morning. Unfortunately, no good close-ups.
> One of my bulldogs is ready for bed, and he won't go without me. He'll just sit here and bark until I give in.  He sleeps between me and my hubs.. sigh..


As does my standard poodle who is dying for a walk. Hubs is out of town and with the new house doggo is very clingy, sigh.


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> As does my standard poodle who is dying for a walk. Hubs is out of town and with the new house doggo is very clingy, sigh.


Aww poor baby, they don't like change do they..
have a good night, will post pics in the morning.


----------



## auskate

BPC said:


> WOW.. it looks about the sizes of a work, maybe a little bigger? But smaller than a WE. The inside is an odd light color too, but that could be just for film.
> No idea what the bag is but I need one in my life.


I agree re the lining, figured custom made for the purposes of the film.. but how perfect is the bag? Wish Balencianga would just add a strap to the work (perfect bag). Thankyou for your reply


----------



## auskate

muchstuff said:


> It's not working for me...Sorry, just tried watching it on you tube and had to make it go away. Uber sensitive to any kind of violence. My husband works in the film industry and there are award winning movies he's worked on that I couldn't watch . I'm a wuss. But if anyone can post a pic of the bag I'd love to see it.


So sorry... will try and get a screen shot, though particulars (of the bag) may not be entirely clear. Does give idea of size though. Just to re assure, no act of violence is shown within the clip what so ever. Just an insinuation of what she could have done with the scissors. Kate


----------



## auskate

muchstuff said:


> Any chance of a pic of the bag? Not sure I want to watch any of that .


hope these upload correctly! Thankyou..


----------



## muchstuff

auskate said:


> hope these upload correctly! Thankyou..


Really hard to tell but it looks to me like a WE in size. Not that tough to add a strap, or a lining. It's the film industry after all.


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> Really hard to tell but it looks to me like a WE in size. Not that tough to add a strap, or a lining. It's the film industry after all.



hmm.. looks smaller to  me than my WE. Yeah, I suppose they could have added it for the film.  Still, would be so convenient to have that strap on a Work bag. Ahh well.. dreaming..


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> hmm.. looks smaller to  me than my WE. Yeah, I suppose they could have added it for the film.  Still, would be so convenient to have that strap on a Work bag. Ahh well.. dreaming..


I really can't think of a style like that, I thought a WE that's all kind of collapsed in on itself. Looks a bit big for a Work?


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> I really can't think of a style like that, I thought a WE that's all kind of collapsed in on itself. Looks a bit big for a Work?



Definitely looks  bigger than a Work. Maybe it's just not a real Bal? ..


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> Definitely looks  bigger than a Work. Maybe it's just not a real Bal? ..


----------



## soonergirl

Hi all! Please forgive my ignorance -  I'm very new to B. Could you please confirm that these bags are 2012 Holiday Hamilton Bordeaux and S/S 2012 Gris Poivre?


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Please let me know if there's a better place to post this, as I didn't want to start a new thread.  I'm trying to identify this color, any help appreciated! It's currently on the NM website and I can't figure out which color it is. 



http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Lambskin-Shoulder-Bag/prod198990399/p.prod?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=/search.jsp?from=brSearch&request_type=search&search_type=keyword&q=balenciaga&eItemId=prod198990399&cmCat=search&tc=31&currentItemCount=17&q=balenciaga&searchURL=/search.jsp?from=brSearch&start=0&rows=30&q=balenciaga&l=balenciaga&request_type=search&search_type=keyword


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> Please let me know if there's a better place to post this, as I didn't want to start a new thread.  I'm trying to identify this color, any help appreciated! It's currently on the NM website and I can't figure out which color it is.
> 
> View attachment 3653645
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Lambskin-Shoulder-Bag/prod198990399/p.prod?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=/search.jsp?from=brSearch&request_type=search&search_type=keyword&q=balenciaga&eItemId=prod198990399&cmCat=search&tc=31&currentItemCount=17&q=balenciaga&searchURL=/search.jsp?from=brSearch&start=0&rows=30&q=balenciaga&l=balenciaga&request_type=search&search_type=keyword


Hard to tell because it looks pretty brightly lit, but it could be the S/S 2016 bleu azur? Just a guess...


----------



## reneeluvscoach

muchstuff said:


> Hard to tell because it looks pretty brightly lit, but it could be the S/S 2016 bleu azur? Just a guess...


Thank you!  I will do some research on azur and see if they kinda match.  I'm searching for a cobalt and, although bright, this doesn't look deep blue enough.


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> Thank you!  I will do some research on azur and see if they kinda match.  I'm searching for a cobalt and, although bright, this doesn't look deep blue enough.


Hopefully someone else will give an opinion!


----------



## HeatherL

HeatherL said:


> Hi everyone, I recently got a new to me First.  It has been authenticated here, which is much appreciated!! Now I'd really like to know the actual color name and was hoping I could get some help.
> With the research I've done I'm leaning towards Ardoise, but mine almost seems to have a kind of a sea foam green undertone more than blue.  I understand what chameleons these bags are so maybe it just is what it appears although all the posts I've read stated Blue undertones.  Maybe mine has some fading which could cause the color difference or maybe I'm completely wrong and it's a different color.  If anyone has an opinion, please share it. Thank you in advance!! [emoji2]
> View attachment 3647090
> View attachment 3647091
> View attachment 3647092



Any opinions?


----------



## muchstuff

HeatherL said:


> Any opinions?


I looked at it in the AT thread and the window for colour is pretty small. It's either a 2011 or S/S 2012, because in F/W 2012 Bal added the season letter to the tag back.
Perhaps a S/S 2012 gris poivre?


----------



## HeatherL

muchstuff said:


> I looked at it in the AT thread and the window for colour is pretty small. It's either a 2011 or S/S 2012, because in F/W 2012 Bal added the season letter to the tag back.
> Perhaps a S/S 2012 gris poivre?



Thank you so much!!!  I'll start doing more research with this info!


----------



## mlmurray13




----------



## mlmurray13

What color is this?


----------



## mlmurray13




----------



## seagullz

It look like Orange Brulee from 2011 F/W but you may wait for experts to come in to comment.


----------



## mlmurray13

I haven't seen another one like it. Slightly orange color...hard to describe...


----------



## BPC

mlmurray13 said:


> What color is this?



It could be 2009 automne


----------



## mlmurray13

BPC said:


> It could be 2009 automne


Thanks!!!


----------



## nylarev

I used this website to identify the colour of my Balenciaga. Link is below. Looks like Automne.

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga/guide


----------



## muchstuff

mlmurray13 said:


> I haven't seen another one like it. Slightly orange color...hard to describe...


I honestly don't think the pic (or the lighting) is good enough to tell...


----------



## Harper66

Is anybody able to identify this bag? I think is maybe about 6-8 years ago at a rough guess. It came with sunglasses case in matching leather. Thank you


----------



## jojomococo

Please help me ...is this bag the real deal? 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282418992356


----------



## jojomococo

Trying to work it out. Not sure about the leather it appears a bit stiff, as do the tassels. The label looks odd to me too... please advise? Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

jojomococo said:


> Trying to work it out. Not sure about the leather it appears a bit stiff, as do the tassels. The label looks odd to me too... please advise? Thanks


Please post on the "authenticate this" thread with the required pics, see the two links below .


----------



## BPC

https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...g-l0330-11-balenciaga-2009-gsh-framboise-city

It's listed as framboise, but I thought framboise was a lighter pink?
Am hoping it's actually pourpre...


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...g-l0330-11-balenciaga-2009-gsh-framboise-city
> 
> It's listed as framboise, but I thought framboise was a lighter pink?
> Am hoping it's actually pourpre...


Looking at the interior tag I'd go with framboise over poupre.


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> Looking at the interior tag I'd go with framboise over poupre.



Ok, but take a look at this link: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pink-color-family-pics-only.140429/page-5#post-10719820  posts #63, 64 and 65
Don't hate me for starting another "what color is this?" post.


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> Ok, but take a look at this link: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pink-color-family-pics-only.140429/page-5#post-10719820  posts #63, 64 and 65
> Don't hate me for starting another "what color is this?" post.


Pre S/S 09 framboise was lighter than the F/W 09 framboise. But trying to determine colour without having the bag IRL is anyone's guess . It just depends so much on lighting!


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> Pre S/S 09 framboise was lighter than the F/W 09 framboise. But trying to determine colour without having the bag IRL is anyone's guess . It just depends so much on lighting!



Oh well. I love the color in the pic and was hoping it was pourpre. Framboise is just too pink for me, even the f/w 09.


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> Oh well. I love the color in the pic and was hoping it was pourpre. Framboise is just too pink for me, even the f/w 09.


Fingers crossed, I'm just giving it my best guess!


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> Fingers crossed, I'm just giving it my best guess!


I'm not gonna get it. Not taking anymore chances on color..lol..


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> I'm not gonna get it. Not taking anymore chances on color..lol..


I could be wrong...this pic of pourpre shows it having a lot more blue in it than I thought. Gaahhh.....
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/calling-pourpre-owners-who-saw-it.508380/


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> I could be wrong...this pic of pourpre shows it having a lot more blue in it than I thought. Gaahhh.....
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/calling-pourpre-owners-who-saw-it.508380/


uh oh....lol..


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> uh oh....lol..


Here we go again...I have an officier? day bag coming with GSH. We'll have to look at the pics together and decide...


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> Here we go again...I have an officier? day bag coming with GSH. We'll have to look at the pics together and decide...


ooh, can't wait to see it!


----------



## adadkny

Hi Balenciaga experts! I am new to this brand and hoping someone can identify this model for me? I think this is the Classic envelop clutch. Much appreciated!


----------



## BPC

adadkny said:


> Hi Balenciaga experts! I am new to this brand and hoping someone can identify this model for me? I think this is the Classic envelop clutch. Much appreciated!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663627
> View attachment 3663629



The pic color is off, so hard to say if it's a faded black or a grey.


----------



## adadkny

BPC said:


> The pic color is off, so hard to say if it's a faded black or a grey.


I see. But aside from the color, do you think it's a Classic envelop clutch, or a Giant clutch? 
Thanks again!


----------



## muchstuff

adadkny said:


> I see. But aside from the color, do you think it's a Classic envelop clutch, or a Giant clutch?
> Thanks again!


The terms "classic" and "giant" refer to hardware style, not size of bag. This is the regular brass hardware, or "classic".


----------



## adrielcassiaboaz

Dear Experts,

I need help to clarify what type of balen is this? 
I hope you can share your knowledge to me.
Thank you so much.


----------



## nuee0309

Dear Experts,

I need help to clarify what color of balenciaga are those?  Are they both Gris Pyrite?
I hope you can share your knowledge to me.
Thank you so much.

https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-City-Bag-5804006e4225be2b7d01a254
https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Handbag-588294eb99086a02ff01dd64


----------



## muchstuff

adrielcassiaboaz said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I need help to clarify what type of balen is this?
> I hope you can share your knowledge to me.
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673264
> View attachment 3673265
> View attachment 3673266
> View attachment 3673267
> View attachment 3673268
> View attachment 3673269
> View attachment 3673270


Without commenting on authenticity the style is a Velo with G12 hardware.


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


>


Could it possibly be in this size?? AND WHY DON'T I KNOW ABOUT THIS EXTRA LARGE CITY??!! I have to get it. 

http://www.barneys.com/product/balenciaga-blackout-city-extra-large-bag-504858666.html


----------



## ksuromax

BPC said:


> Could it possibly be in this size?? AND WHY DON'T I KNOW ABOUT THIS EXTRA LARGE CITY??!! I have to get it.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/product/balenciaga-blackout-city-extra-large-bag-504858666.html


looks like a grandchild of the good old Weekender


----------



## BPC

ksuromax said:


> looks like a grandchild of the good old Weekender


yep. I also saw it in black with regular silver hardware and a long strap.. way more convenient.


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> yep. I also saw it in black with regular silver hardware and a long strap.. way more convenient.


Seems to me I very vaguely remember something about this? Does anyone know when they started producing this size?


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> Seems to me I very vaguely remember something about this? Does anyone know when they started producing this size?


I think it's the same size as the WE, but they added a strap and changed the name..lol..


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> I think it's the same size as the WE, but they added a strap and changed the name..lol..


Darn close. Lovebbags has the WE at 15 x 21 x 9 and that black out is 13.5 x 20 x 9.5...


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> Darn close. Lovebbags has the WE at 15 x 21 x 9 and that black out is 13.5 x 20 x 9.5...


i'm gonna stop off at my local saks and see if they have it. i'll also have my WE with me to compare.


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> i'm gonna stop off at my local saks and see if they have it. i'll also have my WE with me to compare.


Please post pics!


----------



## nuee0309

nuee0309 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I need help to clarify what color of balenciaga are those?  Are they both Gris Pyrite?
> I hope you can share your knowledge to me.
> Thank you so much.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-City-Bag-5804006e4225be2b7d01a254
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Handbag-588294eb99086a02ff01dd64


Based on the photo of the tag I screenshot from the website, can anyone tell what colors they are? Thanks


----------



## Tookie24

I have two serial/model numbers and i need help finding out the year and model please.  First is 168026.2123, I know this is the mid afternoon tote, but I don't know the year and how would I be able to find out the exact color if I bought second hand.  The second bag is 235216.10001.D.535269, the only thing i know about this bag is Velo.  I purchased this at Bloomingdales on sale because the paperwork was all missing.  I would like to know the year and if there is more to the model name. I have tried to look up the numbers on the reference library but nothing makes sense to me I am bad with all of this information I am sorry for being so daft.


----------



## muchstuff

Tookie24 said:


> I have two serial/model numbers and i need help finding out the year and model please.  First is 168026.2123, I know this is the mid afternoon tote, but I don't know the year and how would I be able to find out the exact color if I bought second hand.  The second bag is 235216.10001.D.535269, the only thing i know about this bag is Velo.  I purchased this at Bloomingdales on sale because the paperwork was all missing.  I would like to know the year and if there is more to the model name. I have tried to look up the numbers on the reference library but nothing makes sense to me I am bad with all of this information I am sorry for being so daft.


If you post pics of the bag and both sides of the interior tags someone may be able to help. Style numbers alone aren't enough.


----------



## Tookie24

muchstuff said:


> If you post pics of the bag and both sides of the interior tags someone may be able to help. Style numbers alone aren't enough.


Ok thanks!


----------



## kaaaaz

Hello, 

Can anyone help me with the year and name is this bag?




It's my very first luxury bag.  I had always known that I wanted a Balenciaga "motorcycle" bag as my first purchase. But after no luck on the preloved auctions, I had fallen out of love with the bags.     

Until one faithful evening in 2012, waaaay past my bedtime. I came across a Modnique auction for this bag, ending in 3 hrs with no bids.   I figured it couldn't hurt to bid.  I clicked, and went to bed.  And the next morning this baby was mine.  I was so happy because the quilting was so unique. 

I get compliments on her everywhere I go. I want to finally do my baby justice, by being able to introduce her better, by rattling off all her specs...  Is that crazy of me?

Thanks so much!


----------



## kaaaaz

And also, whats the colour as well?


----------



## muchstuff

kaaaaz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone help me with the year and name is this bag?
> 
> View attachment 3683622
> 
> 
> It's my very first luxury bag.  I had always known that I wanted a Balenciaga "motorcycle" bag as my first purchase. But after no luck on the preloved auctions, I had fallen out of love with the bags.
> 
> Until one faithful evening in 2012, waaaay past my bedtime. I came across a Modnique auction for this bag, ending in 3 hrs with no bids.   I figured it couldn't hurt to bid.  I clicked, and went to bed.  And the next morning this baby was mine.  I was so happy because the quilting was so unique.
> 
> I get compliments on her everywhere I go. I want to finally do my baby justice, by being able to introduce her better, by rattling off all her specs...  Is that crazy of me?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Without commenting on the authenticity of your bag, I've found this, see link below. The tag indicates a bag prior to 2011.
https://www.trendlee.com/products/h...limited-edition-matelasse-leather-medium20729
EDIT SEE LINK BELOW: Balenciaga smocked City
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-balenciaga-smocked-bags.464856/


----------



## MeganFox

Hello I need help in identifying this balenciaga. I just need the model name pls. Thank you!


----------



## LostInBal

MeganFox said:


> View attachment 3686032
> View attachment 3686033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello I need help in identifying this balenciaga. I just need the model name pls. Thank you!


It's the Twiggy style


----------



## lcfromyny

MeganFox said:


> View attachment 3686032
> View attachment 3686033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello I need help in identifying this balenciaga. I just need the model name pls. Thank you!



Twiggy! I have one!


----------



## ileana_0825

Can anyone help me identify these bags? Had them for years but I don't know the name/model, and I just want to dispose some of them. Thank you!


----------



## Magayon_ako

Hello ... can anyone tell me what year and color this bag is? Just received it today and the eBay listing says Maroon/Burgundy. Here are pics of the bag .... TIA!


----------



## muchstuff

Magayon_ako said:


> Hello ... can anyone tell me what year and color this bag is? Just received it today and the eBay listing says Maroon/Burgundy. Here are pics of the bag .... TIA!
> View attachment 3693053
> View attachment 3693054
> View attachment 3693055
> View attachment 3693056


F/W 2015 rouge cerise I believe.


----------



## Magayon_ako

muchstuff said:


> F/W 2015 rouge cerise I believe.


Yay! Thanks muchstuff .... i feel giddy having this bag, lol .... it's really true, you can never be Bal content. I just ate my words when I got my PT Cassis few months ago


----------



## muchstuff

Magayon_ako said:


> Yay! Thanks muchstuff .... i feel giddy having this bag, lol .... it's really true, you can never be Bal content. I just ate my words when I got my PT Cassis few months ago


I've always liked this colour, congrats!


----------



## Magayon_ako

muchstuff said:


> I've always liked this colour, congrats!



Big thanks muchstuff!!! And oh by the way, I'll never forget you ..... you were the very first who helped me in the Bal forum


----------



## muchstuff

Magayon_ako said:


> Big thanks muchstuff!!! And oh by the way, I'll never forget you ..... you were the very first who helped me in the Bal forum


----------



## Momolita_natty

Hi everyone!
Could you please help me to check this balenciaga? it's real or fake.


----------



## muchstuff

Momolita_natty said:


> Hi everyone!
> Could you please help me to check this balenciaga? it's real or fake.
> View attachment 3697205
> View attachment 3697206
> View attachment 3697207
> View attachment 3697208
> View attachment 3697209
> View attachment 3697210
> View attachment 3697211
> View attachment 3697212


Hi, you need to post on the "authenticate this" thread with the appropriate photos. Please see the links below.


----------



## Momolita_natty

muchstuff said:


> Hi, you need to post on the "authenticate this" thread with the appropriate photos. Please see the links below.



Thank u very much and sorry for post in wrong thread.


----------



## muchstuff

Momolita_natty said:


> Thank u very much and sorry for post in wrong thread.


Hey, no worries...do make sure your photos are large enough for the authenticators to see detail, these are too small. Post them as full size.


----------



## Momolita_natty

muchstuff said:


> Hey, no worries...do make sure your photos are large enough for the authenticators to see detail, these are too small. Post them as full size.



Yeh, noted with many thanks.


----------



## mrose75

Hi everyone! This is my first Balenciaga, a preloved City and I LOVE it!! Question though, can anyone tell me what the color is? TIA!


----------



## hellooholly

This is my latest acquisition which I'm in love with, brogues CGH Work in a bluish gray, but I can't find its year and colour name; Can anyone help?


----------



## muchstuff

helloholly said:


> This is my latest acquisition which I'm in love with, brogues CGH Work in a bluish gray, but I can't find its year and colour name; Can anyone help?
> View attachment 3698094
> View attachment 3698093


Covered giant hardware was made from F/W 2008 to F/W 2010. Brogues trim was introduced in S/S 2011 (This isn't brogues, just CGH. Brogues had a contrasting colour in the perforations). I'm thinking maybe a F/W 09 galet? Anyone else?


----------



## alanahbanana86

Hi there
Hoping someone can help.. is the below a fake ?
Thank you kindly 
Lana


----------



## ksuromax

alanahbanana86 said:


> View attachment 3699197
> View attachment 3699198
> View attachment 3699199
> View attachment 3699200
> View attachment 3699201
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there
> Hoping someone can help.. is the below a fake ?
> Thank you kindly
> Lana


hi, yes, it's fake and cannot be identified as a Bal bag


----------



## alanahbanana86

ksuromax said:


> hi, yes, it's fake and cannot be identified as a Bal bag



Thank you very much


----------



## Pollie-Jean

What color is this ? 
Serial number is : 281770.6216.E.002123
It's a new bag
Thanks


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> What color is this ?
> Serial number is : 281770.6216.E.002123
> It's a new bag
> Thanks


Rouge Cerise, imo


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> Rouge Cerise, imo



Thank you, ksuro !


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you, ksuro !


----------



## leiraxu

Hi, about to acquire this balenciaga. Can you guys help me identify it? Thanks!


----------



## Freak4Coach

Can someone tell me the year and color of this bag, please? TIA


----------



## maroon72

Freak4Coach said:


> Can someone tell me the year and color of this bag, please? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709201
> View attachment 3709202


This bag is definitely a Dark Violet Part time from 2012. I hope this helps!


----------



## BabySeeb

Magayon_ako said:


> Hello ... can anyone tell me what year and color this bag is? Just received it today and the eBay listing says Maroon/Burgundy. Here are pics of the bag .... TIA!
> View attachment 3693053
> View attachment 3693054
> View attachment 3693055
> View attachment 3693056


Nice bag!


----------



## Magayon_ako

BabySeeb said:


> Nice bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Freak4Coach

maroon72 said:


> This bag is definitely a Dark Violet Part time from 2012. I hope this helps!



It helps! Thank you!!!


----------



## helenNZ

hey bbag ladies, just wondering is this cornflower blue or ocean from 06???

http://www.ebay.com/itm/332243687930?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!!!


----------



## SpecialK

I checked everywhere including the Balenciaga reference threads and I cannot figure out what the name of this style is. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## bevw56

SpecialK said:


> I checked everywhere including the Balenciaga reference threads and I cannot figure out what the name of this style is. Any help would be much appreciated.


Possibly the reporter style?


----------



## bevw56

bevw56 said:


> Possibly the reporter style?


Like this 
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=b...AUICSgB&biw=800&bih=1280#imgrc=u8lP6Uf2L4CdVM:


----------



## Mamahailee

hi TPF darlings!
Need your help to identify this color...
Thank you in advance!


----------



## ksuromax

Mamahailee said:


> hi TPF darlings!
> Need your help to identify this color...
> Thank you in advance!


G stands for A/W-2014, but i can't remember the name of the grey in that season....


----------



## CallaBerry

Hi

Can anyone tell me what model this is?  

TIA


----------



## CallaBerry

Adtl pic


----------



## muchstuff

Has anyone ever seen this style? I saw it at a local consignment shop. Interior tag indicates post 2011, is in gold script, and has/separate front/back tags. Not a backpack from what I could see but appears to be a travel bag of some sort?


----------



## Mamahailee

ksuromax said:


> G stands for A/W-2014, but i can't remember the name of the grey in that season....



Is it blue dragee ..? [emoji28]


----------



## dee0111

can someone help me with the style and year of this bag? i think it's the navy pochette or something but i've never seen it in leather with the silver logo. wondering if Bal ever even made one like this...


----------



## chriseamon

Found this at my local TJ Maxx. Can someone please identify this? Thanks


----------



## ilysukixD

On the NM site, the style of the bag is Classic Nickel City Mini AJ Bag in Bright Blue but I couldn't find any other pictures of the bag other than the NM site. I don't even know if this is current season too. Please let me know if you know season and the color of this bag, TIA!!


----------



## ilysukixD

Classic Nickel City Mini AJ Bag in Bright Blue?


----------



## BPC

ilysukixD said:


> Classic Nickel City Mini AJ Bag in Bright Blue?



It looks like S/S 2016 Bleu Azur


----------



## mark90

congrats the blu is amazing!!!!


----------



## lcfromyny

chriseamon said:


> Found this at my local TJ Maxx. Can someone please identify this? Thanks


omg which tj max is this? I have no seen a tj max that sells balenciaga


----------



## chriseamon

lcfromyny said:


> omg which tj max is this? I have no seen a tj max that sells balenciaga


I can't believed it either. I found these 2 weeks in a row. I've been shoooing there for 22 years.


----------



## chriseamon

lcfromyny said:


> omg which tj max is this? I have no seen a tj max that sells balenciaga


This is in Michigan


----------



## msd_bags

Hi. Would you know the official color name? Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> Hi. Would you know the official color name? Thanks!
> View attachment 3732652
> 
> View attachment 3732657
> 
> View attachment 3732658
> 
> View attachment 3732663


Gris fossile was the grey for F/W 2016.


----------



## msd_bags

Okay, thanks!


----------



## msd_bags

muchstuff said:


> Gris fossile was the grey for F/W 2016.



I realized I didn't properly quote. Thanks very much!


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> I realized I didn't properly quote. Thanks very much!


No worries, my pleasure!


----------



## seccrenicche

Hello,

Can someone help me identify this color work bag? I'm not sure if it is galet, sahara or something else completely...


----------



## muchstuff

seccrenicche said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone help me identify this color work bag? I'm not sure if it is galet, sahara or something else completely...
> View attachment 3742907


Looks like it could be sahara...


----------



## seccrenicche

muchstuff said:


> Looks like it could be sahara...


Thanks for your help


----------



## muchstuff

seccrenicche said:


> Thanks for your help


Not 100% sure but it has the right tone, let's see if anyone else weighs in!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Not 100% sure but it has the right tone, let's see if anyone else weighs in!


Even before i saw the text, just by the look on the photo, first thought was - Sahara.... i am with you +1


----------



## seccrenicche

ksuromax said:


> Even before i saw the text, just by the look on the photo, first thought was - Sahara.... i am with you +1


Thanks for your reply! Now I just have to wait around for a Sahara work to show up somewhere...


----------



## muchstuff

seccrenicche said:


> Thanks for your reply! Now I just have to wait around for a Sahara work to show up somewhere...


Sahara is a beautiful colour!


----------



## La française

Hello,
Can someone help me identify the name of this hardware please ?


----------



## edzmaya

Hello! Please help me identify his balenciaga? Color and Year?  Want to purchase this preloved but no more cards. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksuromax

edzmaya said:


> Hello! Please help me identify his balenciaga? Color and Year?  Want to purchase this preloved but no more cards. Thanks in advance!


Can you get the pics of the leather tag front and back?


----------



## edzmaya

ksuromax said:


> Can you get the pics of the leather tag front and back?


Hello! These are the tag pics.


----------



## muchstuff

edzmaya said:


> Hello! These are the tag pics.





ksuromax said:


> Can you get the pics of the leather tag front and back?


What do you think ksuromax? 2010 seigle?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> What do you think ksuromax? 2010 seigle?


@edzmaya 
yup, looks like it


----------



## edzmaya

ksuromax said:


> @edzmaya
> yup, looks like it


Thank you muchstuff and ksuromax!


----------



## Kirsten007

I bought my Balenciaga on Secret Sales  - please could you tell me the name it? I can't find it anywhere! It came with all the right bits and pieces in a dust bag etc.
Card ID: 2013 3 346491 BCOON
And on the tag says:
I.538735.0
Thanks,
Kirsten












	

		
			
		

		
	
 I.


----------



## schrankers

Hello!

I just scored my first-ever Balenciaga for $150 on eBay. I know that sounds suspect, but I authenticated it myself using other sources for the bag style (Here's The RealReal with the gold one.) and tag as well as the feel of the leather when I received it. It was priced really low because it's missing a stud, but I work with leather anyway, so I can easily replace it!

Here is the listing for it, reflecting my purchase. 

It's from 2010 and in the "milky way"  and "ligne Papier" families, but other than that I don't know the color or style name. The style I believe is kind of a rare one (Here's a Purseblog entry with Bo Derek wearing it in brown towards the middle!). What I am hoping someone can tell me is the exact style name from 2010 as well as the official color name because I've seen conflicting reports online (This site calls them all "Akyon," but I didn't find that elsewhere and the word seems weird to me!).

I hope someone who was already into Bal in 2010 knows more than my Internet searches can turn up, because I am in love with my little bag and I want to know as much as I can about it!


----------



## schrankers

schrankers said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just scored my first-ever Balenciaga for $150 on eBay. I know that sounds suspect, but I authenticated it myself using other sources for the bag style (Here's The RealReal with the gold one.) and tag as well as the feel of the leather when I received it. It was priced really low because it's missing a stud, but I work with leather anyway, so I can easily replace it!
> 
> Here is the listing for it, reflecting my purchase.
> 
> It's from 2010 and in the "milky way"  and "ligne Papier" families, but other than that I don't know the color or style name. The style I believe is kind of a rare one (Here's a Purseblog entry with Bo Derek wearing it in brown towards the middle!). What I am hoping someone can tell me is the exact style name from 2010 as well as the official color name because I've seen conflicting reports online (This site calls them all "Akyon," but I didn't find that elsewhere and the word seems weird to me!).
> 
> I hope someone who was already into Bal in 2010 knows more than my Internet searches can turn up, because I am in love with my little bag and I want to know as much as I can about it!



Oops! I forgot the photo I took once the bag arrived! I still haven't received the replacement studs.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ sorry , I can't help you , but I  this little Milkyway


----------



## Siripurselover

Can anyone help authenticated this bal bag for me?  I believe it´s a Frist.


----------



## muchstuff

Siripurselover said:


> Can anyone help authenticated this bal bag for me?  I believe it´s a Frist.


Sorry but this is a fake.


----------



## dolali

Hello wonderful ladies! I have been way for some time, but getting back into my first love of Balenciaga! Can I get help identifying this color, listed only as "beige"?:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC...me=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l264

thank you so much


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Hello
peacebabe directed me to this thread after helping me authenticate my new bag purchase!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-373#post-31482673
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-373#post-31485045

Would you mind helping me to identify if my *Work Giant Gold Hardware *bag is from 2007?
I thought the colour is Anthracite but I'm really not too sure. Peacebabe think it is Plomb.  Could anyone help? I dont want to bombard with repetivive photos, if you refer to the first weblink all my photos are there which was used to authenticate as well as link to the original sellers photos of the bag!  
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## MissMerion

Hello girls,
Could you please identify the colour of this RGGH city?
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-city-balenciaga-handbag-4192581.shtml
The girl doesn't have anymore the card. I think it could be 2011 vert menthe but I'm not sure.

Thank you for your kind assistence


----------



## MissMerion

I need your help also on this one...
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ther-work-balenciaga-travel-bag-4167287.shtml

Thank you


----------



## MissMerion

MissMerion said:


> Hello girls,
> Could you please identify the colour of this RGGH city?
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-city-balenciaga-handbag-4192581.shtml
> The girl doesn't have anymore the card. I think it could be 2011 vert menthe but I'm not sure.
> 
> Thank you for your kind assistence


With the help of the new picture the girl kindly added, it looks Anthra to me, with green undertones... Am I right?


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Hello
> peacebabe directed me to this thread after helping me authenticate my new bag purchase!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-373#post-31482673
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-373#post-31485045
> 
> Would you mind helping me to identify if my *Work Giant Gold Hardware *bag is from 2007?
> I thought the colour is Anthracite but I'm really not too sure. Peacebabe think it is Plomb.  Could anyone help? I dont want to bombard with repetivive photos, if you refer to the first weblink all my photos are there which was used to authenticate as well as link to the original sellers photos of the bag!
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 3753840


2007 would be correct, as G21 gold hardware started that year and the mirror has a pocket. The pocket was discontinued F/W 2008. I think peacebabe is correct re: it being plomb, based on the colour of the whip stitching and the zipper tape (I compared it to my plomb WE).


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Hello wonderful ladies! I have been way for some time, but getting back into my first love of Balenciaga! Can I get help identifying this color, listed only as "beige"?:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENCIAGA-The-Giant-Day-Hand-Tote-Bag-Purse-Beige-Leather-Vintage-JT05616/263065435928?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l264
> 
> thank you so much


Looks like latte, the colour of the tag back is closest. Have you had it authenticated? There were apparently quite a few fake "K" tags. What I see looks good IMO but some of the authenticating markers aren't shown.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Looks like latte, the colour of the tag back is closest. Have you had it authenticated? There were apparently quite a few fake "K" tags. What I see looks good IMO but some of the authenticating markers aren't shown.



thank you so much muchstuff! I have not authenticated it. I will. Thanks again! (Love Latte!)


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> thank you so much muchstuff! I have not authenticated it. I will. Thanks again! (Love Latte!)


My pleasure!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

muchstuff said:


> 2007 would be correct, as G21 gold hardware started that year and the mirror has a pocket. The pocket was discontinued F/W 2008. I think peacebabe is correct re: it being plomb, based on the colour of the whip stitching and the zipper tape (I compared it to my plomb WE).



Dear muchstuff.
Thank you for your reply and confirming that my work is 2007 plomb. It's much appreciated. 
wow peacebabe and yourself are really amazing experts! I am super impressed! 
Can I please ask what is the colour definition of plomb and how different is it compared to anthracite?
I understand that as my work bag I have just purchased is already 10 years old, the colour would have faded
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .

Outside on the streets in natural daylight




Inside


----------



## muchstuff

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Dear muchstuff.
> Thank you for your reply and confirming that my work is 2007 plomb. It's much appreciated.
> wow peacebabe and yourself are really amazing experts! I am super impressed!
> Can I please ask what is the colour definition of plomb and how different is it compared to anthracite?
> I understand that as my work bag I have just purchased is already 10 years old, the colour would have faded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Outside on the streets in natural daylight
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754878
> 
> Inside


Please do keep in mind that it's only our best guess, the bag is quite faded, and both plomb and anthracite were produced in 2007. Plomb translated means "lead"  and is a true very dark grey. Anthracite seems to differ from season to season, some of the anthras are a true grey while others have a distinctive green or blue undertone. That's where comparing things like the zipper tape, the colour of the stitching and whipstitching are helpful. If you do some searching you may be able to find pics of both the 2007 plomb and the 2007 anthra and compare those attributes to your bag. As I mentioned earlier, the zipper tape and whipstitching on your bag look like my plomb WE, as far as I can tell from your photos. Things like the back of the tag, the mirror and the leather inside of the front pocket tend not to fade so much so taking a good look at those areas may help as well. Enjoy her!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

muchstuff said:


> Please do keep in mind that it's only our best guess, the bag is quite faded, and both plomb and anthracite were produced in 2007. Plomb translated means "lead"  and is a true very dark grey. Anthracite seems to differ from season to season, some of the anthras are a true grey while others have a distinctive green or blue undertone. That's where comparing things like the zipper tape, the colour of the stitching and whipstitching are helpful. If you do some searching you may be able to find pics of both the 2007 plomb and the 2007 anthra and compare those attributes to your bag. As I mentioned earlier, the zipper tape and whipstitching on your bag look like my plomb WE, as far as I can tell from your photos. Things like the back of the tag, the mirror and the leather inside of the front pocket tend not to fade so much so taking a good look at those areas may help as well. Enjoy her!



Dear muchstuff,

Thank you for your insight and clarification on plomb. Now I understand much better. Yes that is a great idea and I will definitely do some comparisons with other 2007 plomb and anthracite bags. Yes that is very true, I have an anthracite City GSH from 2011 but the colour is a light grey with green undertones and it changes significantly in different lighting so I wasnt sure about my Work plomb. It is so helpful to understand that anthracite shade differs each season. It's very interesting.  Grateful you have a WE plomb to compare and ascertain your best judgement reply to my query. Many many thanks!!  So soo grateful xoxoxo


----------



## kaaaaz

muchstuff said:


> Without commenting on the authenticity of your bag, I've found this, see link below. The tag indicates a bag prior to 2011.
> https://www.trendlee.com/products/h...limited-edition-matelasse-leather-medium20729
> EDIT SEE LINK BELOW: Balenciaga smocked City
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-balenciaga-smocked-bags.464856/


After going through issues with one of my bags being fake....I remembered your reply...and looked into this bag a little better with the date codes and such.  Sad to say, it was a naïve and expensive miatake...silver lining, lesson learned!  Should be using resources on PF more often.  

At least it's still a real leather bag.  I just don't have to worry about babying it anymore [emoji4]


----------



## Paganbaby

Hello lovelies could you please help me with this bag? I think it looks like good but its second hand and the bag is quite used. Thank you so much!!!!

Here are the pics, I think it should be a real Or false city specchio gh: 






[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























<a href="https://ibb.co/hZfcEa"><img src="https://thumb.ibb.co/hZfcEa/IMG_20170711_161039.jpg" alt="IMG_20170711_161039" border="0"></a>


----------



## Paganbaby

Sorry this one


----------



## muchstuff

Paganbaby said:


> Sorry this one


Sorry but IMO that's not an authentic Bal tag.


----------



## Paganbaby

Muchstuff thanks a lot there are other pics under moderator approval I will wait for the post to be allowed and if you still think so I will send the bag back, thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Paganbaby said:


> Muchstuff thanks a lot there are other pics under moderator approval I will wait for the post to be allowed and if you still think so I will send the bag back, thank you


Have you posted on the authenticate this thread? See the links below...


----------



## Paganbaby

Its here up my previous post waiting I guess


----------



## muchstuff

Paganbaby said:


> Its here up my previous post waiting I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760318


Hmmm, that's strange. There'a already a post #813 which is the number showing on that screenshot you just sent. Not sure what's up with that. Try re-posting?


----------



## Paganbaby

Yes I will upload again the pics and them repost, thanks!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Paganbaby said:


> Hello lovelies could you please help me with this bag? I think it looks like good but its second hand and the bag is quite used. Thank you so much!!!!
> 
> Here are the pics, I think it should be a real Or false city specchio gh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href="https://ibb.co/hZfcEa"><img src="https://thumb.ibb.co/hZfcEa/IMG_20170711_161039.jpg" alt="IMG_20170711_161039" border="0"></a>


Not authentic, sorry!


----------



## Paganbaby

Oh Well I can send it back I thought it could be real for some details, thank you so much for your help you are lovely


----------



## muchstuff

Paganbaby said:


> Oh Well I can send it back I thought it could be real for some details, thank you so much for your help you are lovely


My pleasure, sorry it didn't work out!


----------



## jules128

Hi, can anyone identify this color? Thanks


----------



## james192

Could someone please identify this bag please?:


----------



## fusion

Congrats


----------



## muchstuff

Can anyone confirm the colour for me? Sienna? It's pre 2011...TIA!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Can anyone confirm the colour for me? Sienna? It's pre 2011...TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3765394
> View attachment 3765395


Too dark and too red to be Siena, mine looks way lighter and no rust hue


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Too dark and too red to be Siena, mine looks way lighter and no rust hue


Thanks to Ksuromax, peacebabe and Connie for help on this 2010 castagna!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks to Ksuromax, peacebabe and Connie for help on this 2010 castagna!


----------



## james192

Anyone? its post number #826


----------



## virtualnerves

Instagram also put you through variety of products.. Bleu Obscur and 2009 Officier are the only blues I will ever want or need! Both are near perfect navy and wonderful neutral blues. Congrats!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

james192 said:


> Could someone please identify this bag please?:
> 
> View attachment 3763686
> View attachment 3763687



I saw a black version on First Dibs where they call it a Saddle Bag.  I'm not sure if that is the correct name since I don't know this style, but anyway here is the link 
https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...enciaga-black-leather-saddle-bag/id-v_585862/


----------



## BPC

Saw it this morning.The color looked like a faded coral, with some pink. The hardware was silver which I found odd as I don't believe I've seen this color/combo before. I know the pics are terrible but can someone ID?


----------



## adamsmith2919

*Help identify this Balenciaga bag and color!*
Mens T-shirts Team 365


----------



## Bagaholic1007

Please help identify this color: 






Thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Bagaholic1007 said:


> Please help identify this color:
> 
> View attachment 3778179
> View attachment 3778180
> View attachment 3778181
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


Looks like F/W 2012 latte.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

BPC said:


> Saw it this morning.The color looked like a faded coral, with some pink. The hardware was silver which I found odd as I don't believe I've seen this color/combo before. I know the pics are terrible but can someone ID?
> 
> View attachment 3777137
> View attachment 3777138



Could it be the Hamilton Pearly Rose City maybe, here is a link to one for sale:-
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...797061?hash=item3d416efa05:g:CeoAAOSwSlBYwjbb


----------



## Bagaholic1007

muchstuff said:


> Looks like F/W 2012 latte.



Thanks so much!


----------



## BPC

jeanstohandbags said:


> Could it be the Hamilton Pearly Rose City maybe, here is a link to one for sale:-
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...797061?hash=item3d416efa05:g:CeoAAOSwSlBYwjbb



hmm.. could very well be. I wasn't fond of the color - definitely didn't age well.


----------



## mettan

I've seen it described as khaki, but would be happy to know if it's on the greenish or brownish side. 

TIA


----------



## LostInBal

It's pre spring collection from 2006. It's light green/origan..


----------



## LostInBal

.


----------



## rollergirl

Origan, to me, always had a sort of faded look, and was light green with maybe a hint of grayness.  There once was a khaki color, but that was in 2004 and was a deeper, more olive green.


----------



## mettan

Thanks, rollergirl, do you also mean that the right color is origan?


----------



## muchstuff

Here are a couple of pics of origan taken from tPF, lovely colour, as usual, always looks different in every light!


----------



## rollergirl

mettan said:


> Thanks, rollergirl, do you also mean that the right color is origan?



In the pic you posted, what l can see does look light, like origan, but for some reason I just see little pieces of photos.  I can't tell much from that.  In the pictures someone else posted, the bottom photo looks like origan, so I would go by that in deciding if I liked the color.   The top photo is not representative -- it looks like my 2004 khaki weekender, or light olive.


----------



## LostInBal

As I said....letter on silver tag is "Y" so light olive/origan from 2006 pre spring collection.........


----------



## BPC

Looks like a lighter version of the 2005 Olive.
Here's a pic that I think is a good representation of the color. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/green-color-family-pics-only.140427/page-2#post-3178672


----------



## babibarbie

Pls anyone know if this one is authentic? Looks authentic but the price makes me doubt! Thanks https://www.ebay.com/itm/182689031473


----------



## babibarbie

Here the pics


----------



## muchstuff

babibarbie said:


> Here the pics


Marron cannelle I think.


----------



## babibarbie

muchstuff said:


> Marron cannelle I think.


 So is this authentic? I cant see this color in the color chart!!!


----------



## muchstuff

babibarbie said:


> So is this authentic? I cant see this color in the color chart!!!


Keep in mind that the charts aren't always complete. If you google Balenciaga marron cannelle you'll find all sorts of references. It's a F/W 2015 colour. As to authenticity you're missing some of the relevant pics. See the link below for more info.


----------



## babibarbie

muchstuff said:


> Keep in mind that the charts aren't always complete. If you google Balenciaga marron cannelle you'll find all sorts of references. It's a F/W 2015 colour. As to authenticity you're missing some of the relevant pics. See the link below for more info.


Thank you!!!


----------



## muchstuff

babibarbie said:


> Thank you!!!


My pleasure!


----------



## MsCho

Hi guys,
New to Balenciaga but I just ordered this envelope with strap. It's new but was on super sale so probably a previous season. Wondering if someone can help identify the color and year. Thanks in advance!


----------



## gal2011

Dear ladies im new to balenciaga bags however have bought 1 online and still with the tag on. 
Item: Balenciaga metallic edge city in silver hardware
Color: Bleu Prusse
Please kindly help me to authentic this bag. I felt the serial numbers from leather tag and paper card dont match. Kindly help to enlighten me on this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gal2011

The alphabet stated in the leather tag is B indicating 2004. But the year stated is 2017 on the paper card. Could this be a fake? The zipper got a lettering B instead of lampo. Please help....


----------



## muchstuff

gal2011 said:


> The alphabet stated in the leather tag is B indicating 2004. But the year stated is 2017 on the paper card. Could this be a fake? The zipper got a lettering B instead of lampo. Please help....


Not speaking to authentication but Balenciaga has used an alphabet letter on their bags since F/W 2003. For reasons known only to them they started with the letter D, then worked backwards for four seasons to the letter A. F/W 2005 saw them start the alphabet at Z, and they've been working backwards ever since. S/S 2017 is indeed a B tag as well as F/W 2004. The tags look completely different however, so it's easy to tell the difference. The zipper was changed in, I think, 2014 to the B rather than the lampo logo.


----------



## gal2011

muchstuff said:


> Not speaking to authentication but Balenciaga has used an alphabet letter on their bags since F/W 2003. For reasons known only to them they started with the letter D, then worked backwards for four seasons to the letter A. F/W 2005 saw them start the alphabet at Z, and they've been working backwards ever since. S/S 2017 is indeed a B tag as well as F/W 2004. The tags look completely different however, so it's easy to tell the difference. The zipper was changed in, I think, 2014 to the B rather than the lampo logo.



Thanks muchstuff. Coz if its not authentic i can returm to them by this friday and get my money bacm. I hope someone can advise me on the authentication of this bag. Im really upset...


----------



## gal2011

gal2011 said:


> Thanks muchstuff. Coz if its not authentic i can returm to them by this friday and get my money bacm. I hope someone can advise me on the authentication of this bag. Im really upset...


Thanks in advance ladies


----------



## muchstuff

gal2011 said:


> Thanks muchstuff. Coz if its not authentic i can returm to them by this friday and get my money bacm. I hope someone can advise me on the authentication of this bag. Im really upset...


I see you've posted on the authenticate this thread. Please add a picture of the bale and a better one of the tag back, you can't read the bottom line on the one you've posted. I don't see anything that's alarming. BTW your style code on the paper tag and on the bag match (390154) and are correct for a metal edge City. Don't worry about the other codes, no one's really sure what they mean (hardware type / colour / leather batch?) and are unimportant for authentication. We do know that 1000 stands for black, but not all colour codes seem to be consistent.


----------



## gal2011

muchstuff said:


> I see you've posted on the authenticate this thread. Please add a picture of the bale and a better one of the tag back, you can't read the bottom line on the one you've posted. I don't see anything that's alarming. BTW your style code on the paper tag and on the bag match (390154) and are correct for a metal edge City. Don't worry about the other codes, no one's really sure what they mean (hardware type / colour / leather batch?) and are unimportant for authentication. We do know that 1000 stands for black, but not all colour codes seem to be consistent.


 Dear muchstuff, here is the pictures. Im worried coz im wondering why the serial numbera dont match thus doubt the authenticity of this bag. Lastly is the silver stud metal? Coz i feel these are plastic stud. Kindly enlighten me on this as i know nothing on bal bags but they look so lovely...


----------



## muchstuff

gal2011 said:


> Dear muchstuff, here is the pictures. Im worried coz im wondering why the serial numbera dont match thus doubt the authenticity of this bag. Lastly is the silver stud metal? Coz i feel these are plastic stud. Kindly enlighten me on this as I know nothing on bal bags but they look so lovely...


As I've mentioned the style code does match and is correct. The studs are metal.


----------



## gal2011

muchstuff said:


> As I've mentioned the style code does match and is correct. The studs are metal.


Meaning to say this bal bag is authentic??? Sorry for being slow muststuff


----------



## muchstuff

gal2011 said:


> Meaning to say this bal bag is authentic??? Sorry for being slow muststuff


I personally don't see a problem with it but wait until either ksuromax or connie come online for the AT thread as I don't have the authenticator status they have.


----------



## gal2011

muchstuff said:


> I personally don't see a problem with it but wait until either ksuromax or connie come online for the AT thread as I don't have the authenticator status they have.



Coz ive up to 7 days to get my money back if its not authentic as i received this bag on friday thus feeling the urgent need to seek help from balanciaga experts here for authentication. Its meant for my birthday bag but yet feeling so worried on the authenticity for this bal bag. Hope ksuromax or connie come online soon. Once again many thanks and appreciate your advise.


----------



## muchstuff

gal2011 said:


> Coz ive up to 7 days to get my money back if its not authentic as i received this bag on friday thus feeling the urgent need to seek help from balanciaga experts here for authentication. Its meant for my birthday bag but yet feeling so worried on the authenticity for this bal bag. Hope ksuromax or connie come online soon. Once again many thanks and appreciate your advise.


My pleasure.


----------



## pinkmonique73

Please identify....


----------



## pinkmonique73

pinkmonique73 said:


> Please identify....



I was able to identify the bag


----------



## Suerta

Could you be so kind to help me identify this bag?
I  saw it online and immediately fell in love... the seller did not answer my questions so i'm searching the web for the an equal bag. On the pictures, there is no tag etc. It's a Giant 21 rosegold city, but what colour, what year is it? I'm really looking for your help!






(pics from seller on vestiaire)


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Suerta said:


> Could you be so kind to help me identify this bag?
> I  saw it online and immediately fell in love... the seller did not answer my questions so i'm searching the web for the an equal bag. On the pictures, there is no tag etc. It's a Giant 21 rosegold city, but what colour, what year is it? I'm really looking for your help!
> View attachment 3798655
> View attachment 3798656
> View attachment 3798660
> View attachment 3798659
> 
> 
> (pics from seller on vestiaire)



Looks to me like F/W 2010 Murier - there's one on ebay at the moment
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC...099266?hash=item282dccf782:g:ylgAAOSwTM5YwBDB


----------



## Suerta

Thanks a lot


jeanstohandbags said:


> Looks to me like F/W 2010 Murier - there's one on ebay at the moment
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC...099266?hash=item282dccf782:g:ylgAAOSwTM5YwBDB


! Now I know, what to look for!


----------



## MissFashion

So a few years ago I purchased a preloved black balenciaga giant gold hardware part time and since it didn't come with the tags or anything.
 I was wondering what year and season it's from it has the 4 feet on the bottom and the pocket on the back of the mirror. I've always thought it was a 07 but I'm not entirely sure. I've included some pics for you.


----------



## muchstuff

MissFashion said:


> So a few years ago I purchased a preloved black balenciaga giant gold hardware part time and since it didn't come with the tags or anything.
> I was wondering what year and season it's from it has the 4 feet on the bottom and the pocket on the back of the mirror. I've always thought it was a 07 but I'm not entirely sure. I've included some pics for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800360
> View attachment 3800361
> View attachment 3800359


Part Time with giant gold hardware. It would either be 07 or S/S 08, as the giant gold hardware was first produced in 07 and they stopped the mirror on the pocket in F/W 08. Feet would have been on the Part Time in either of those years. Someone may be able to narrow it down by the look of the leather but I'm not that good .


----------



## ksuromax

MissFashion said:


> So a few years ago I purchased a preloved black balenciaga giant gold hardware part time and since it didn't come with the tags or anything.
> I was wondering what year and season it's from it has the 4 feet on the bottom and the pocket on the back of the mirror. I've always thought it was a 07 but I'm not entirely sure. I've included some pics for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800360
> View attachment 3800361
> View attachment 3800359





muchstuff said:


> Part Time with giant gold hardware. It would either be 07 or S/S 08, as the giant gold hardware was first produced in 07 and they stopped the mirror on the pocket in F/W 08. Feet would have been on the Part Time in either of those years. Someone may be able to narrow it down by the look of the leather but I'm not that good .


i tend to say SS 2008, it looks like agneau from 2008, smooth, thick and supple, and yet it has a pocket on the mirror, last season was SS 08, so....


----------



## babibarbie

Hi ladies! I need help asap!!! Is this authentic??


----------



## muchstuff

babibarbie said:


> Hi ladies! I need help asap!!! Is this authentic??


Please post authenticity questions on the correct thread, this is the identify this thread only...(It's not authentic).


----------



## babibarbie

muchstuff said:


> Please post authenticity questions on the correct thread, this is the identify this thread only...(It's not authentic).


Ok! Sorry posted at wrong post! Thank you for letting me know! Seller was selling it for $75! i guess when the price its too good to be true is bc is not true


----------



## muchstuff

03 caramel? 04 marron? Anyone?
https://www.therealreal.com/product...alenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-264-265


----------



## peacebabe

Can't be Marron as it's a PH.
It got to be from F/W 03 or S/S 04. But I can't figure out what color ........



muchstuff said:


> 03 caramel? 04 marron? Anyone?
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...alenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-264-265


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Can't be Marron as it's a PH.
> It got to be from F/W 03 or S/S 04. But I can't figure out what color ........


Oh right, my bad. Well, caramel was in both S/S and F/W 03 right? On the charts it looks more like the S/S?


----------



## peacebabe

I thought it should be S/S Caramel too ....... But if it's S/S, it should be leather tag instead of metal tag right? Or im wrong?




muchstuff said:


> Oh right, my bad. Well, caramel was in both S/S and F/W 03 right? On the charts it looks more like the S/S?


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> I thought it should be S/S Caramel too ....... But if it's S/S, it should be leather tag instead of metal tag right? Or im wrong?


Yeah, silver tags were as of F/W 03. I'm not that knowledgeable on the early bags. I've PM'd you


----------



## Lakotan

muchstuff said:


> Yeah, silver tags were as of F/W 03. I'm not that knowledgeable on the early bags. I've PM'd you


Oops...I just bought that bag. I have been wondering about all those things myself, something does not add up, but it looked quite authentic to me, so I took a chance. Will post once I receive it, so we all can figure it out.


----------



## muchstuff

Lakotan said:


> Oops...I just bought that bag. I have been wondering about all those things myself, something does not add up, but it looked quite authentic to me, so I took a chance. Will post once I receive it, so we all can figure it out.


Fantastic, I was hoping someone from here bought it. It does look authentic but a S/S 03 should have the longer strap and a leather tag. It's a bit of a mystery and can't wait to see the details. I know there were anomalies in the early days so who knows?


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> 03 caramel? 04 marron? Anyone?
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...alenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-264-265


03 dark Caramel


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> 03 dark Caramel


But aalinne a short strap and a silver tag? We've been beating this one around since last night.


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> But aalinne a short strap and a silver tag? We've been beating this one around since last night.


Yes, you're right, should have leather tag and long strap


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Yes, you're right, should have leather tag and long strap


But it looks so good...very puzzling. Can't wait to see the pics posted.


----------



## Lakotan

Yeap, a mystery, and I can't find any pics of 03 Caramel First anywhere. I think Deco owns or owned one and posted her on Aug 28, 2016 https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/wall-of-oldies.950676/page-2#post-30573860
She might be able to help us.


----------



## muchstuff

Lakotan said:


> Yeap, a mystery, and I can't find any pics of 03 Caramel First anywhere. I think Deco owns or owned one and posted her on Aug 28, 2016 https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/wall-of-oldies.950676/page-2#post-30573860
> She might be able to help us.


I did a quick search too but will keep trying...


----------



## muchstuff

delete


----------



## Deco

Lakotan said:


> Yeap, a mystery, and I can't find any pics of 03 Caramel First anywhere. I think Deco owns or owned one and posted her on Aug 28, 2016 https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/wall-of-oldies.950676/page-2#post-30573860
> She might be able to help us.


hello dear.  I'll check when I get home tonight and will post.


----------



## V0N1B2

Deco said:


> hello dear.  I'll check when I get home tonight and will post.


Deco! 
Hope you are well. Miss you


----------



## Deco

V0N1B2 said:


> Deco!
> Hope you are well. Miss you


Great to see you here!  I'm well, buddy, though spread thin.  Missing you guys and hoping to jump back in soon.


----------



## Deco

My first has a "D" silver tag and short strap. That means it's a 2003 FW caramel. This is the same with my 2003 Red and black firsts. All D tags and short straps.


----------



## Lakotan

Deco said:


> My first has a "D" silver tag and short strap. That means it's a 2003 FW caramel. This is the same with my 2003 Red and black firsts. All D tags and short straps.


Awesome! Thank you so much!!! 
The one I bought has a silver tag from what I could see and a short strap, so it's got to be FW caramel, so gorgeous and authentic! I will post once it arrives.


----------



## muchstuff

Lakotan said:


> Awesome! Thank you so much!!!
> The one I bought has a silver tag from what I could see and a short strap, so it's got to be FW caramel, so gorgeous and authentic! I will post once it arrives.


I think the F/W 03 caramel is more to the brown side than the TRR one but I could be wrong. Check these pics of a D tag caramel...in post #11 she says it has a D tag.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...o-pics-of-03-mastic-pg-3.305640/#post-6624908


----------



## Lakotan

muchstuff said:


> I think the F/W 03 caramel is more to the brown side than the TRR one but I could be wrong. Check these pics of a D tag caramel...in post #11 she says it has a D tag.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...o-pics-of-03-mastic-pg-3.305640/#post-6624908


Yes, that one looks more like the color in FW 03 swatch, so I guess we won't know until I check the tag. In any case, I love the intrigue!


----------



## muchstuff

Lakotan said:


> Yes, that one looks more like the color in FW 03 swatch, so I guess we won't know until I check the tag. In any case, I love the intrigue!


Oh me too...


----------



## Lakotan

And it is so much more fun to have company in this adventure!


----------



## muchstuff

Lakotan said:


> And it is so much more fun to have company in this adventure!


----------



## purser82

Tamiirahh said:


> I can't seem to figure it out. Its from 2012 so I am thinking Dark Night, Bluette, or Bleu Cobalt? Please help! Side question, do you think a Town bag will look a tad bit too big on a 5'1" girl?
> View attachment 2747254
> View attachment 2747255


idk


----------



## purser82

Lakotan said:


> And it is so much more fun to have company in this adventure!


yes


----------



## purser82

hmmm


catthesqueal said:


> Hi guys, i am thinking of purchasing this Balenciaga. But i can't identify which season it came from. Can you help me on that? Thanks alot!!!
> 
> Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.sgbagrental.com/bagDetails.php?id=45580


----------



## peacebabe

It's really confusing now. Deco has confirmed that her's , which looks more like a S/S Caramel has a "D" tag & REREsaurus's, which looks more like a F/W Caramel also has a "D" tag!!!

And im now extra confused because the City in my avatar has a leather tag, not silver tag!! But the color is obviously not Mastic too, It's should be a F/W Light Caramel. 





muchstuff said:


> I think the F/W 03 caramel is more to the brown side than the TRR one but I could be wrong. Check these pics of a D tag caramel...in post #11 she says it has a D tag.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...o-pics-of-03-mastic-pg-3.305640/#post-6624908


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> It's really confusing now. Deco has confirmed that her's , which looks more like a S/S Caramel has a "D" tag & REREsaurus's, which looks more like a F/W Caramel also has a "D" tag!!!
> 
> And im now extra confused because the City in my avatar has a leather tag, not silver tag!! But the color is obviously not Mastic too, It's should be a F/W Light Caramel.


I was scrolling earlier and sadly didn't save the post, but I read that F/W 03 had both leather and silver tags. I think  in the early years things weren't quite as regimented. I'll try to find the post again...


----------



## peacebabe

That sounds more convincing! ...... And now, the "D" tag Dark Caramel look-a-like First is really confusing .....



muchstuff said:


> I was scrolling earlier and sadly didn't save the post, but I read that F/W 03 had both leather and silver tags. I think  in the early years things weren't quite as regimented. I'll try to find the post again...


----------



## Conni618

muchstuff said:


> I was scrolling earlier and sadly didn't save the post, but I read that F/W 03 had both leather and silver tags. I think  in the early years things weren't quite as regimented. I'll try to find the post again...



Yes.  My 03 Dark Caramel City has a leather tag.  Saw the First on RR, so happy someone here got it.  It looks in perfect shape!


----------



## peacebabe

Hi Conni!!! Your Dark Caramel is S/S 03, and has a correct leather tag. Now the question is the one on TRR has silver tag . And some member has Dark Caramel having "D" tag 



Conni618 said:


> Yes.  My 03 Dark Caramel City has a leather tag.  Saw the First on RR, so happy someone here got it.  It looks in perfect shape!


----------



## Conni618

peacebabe said:


> Hi Conni!!! Your Dark Caramel is S/S 03, and has a correct leather tag. Now the question is the one on TRR has silver tag . And some member has Dark Caramel having "D" tag



Oops. I just realized the DC is S/S 03.  But that First on RR looks like dark caramel to me.  I've heard of Bal getting tags wrong in the early years.  It wouldn't surprise me if they put a few early silver tags on the tail end of S/S 03s.


----------



## peacebabe

That will be the most realistic answer if the bag is an authentic one 



Conni618 said:


> Oops. I just realized the DC is S/S 03.  But that First on RR looks like dark caramel to me.  I've heard of Bal getting tags wrong in the early years.  It wouldn't surprise me if they put a few early silver tags on the tail end of S/S 03s.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> That sounds more convincing! ...... And now, the "D" tag Dark Caramel look-a-like First is really confusing .....





Conni618 said:


> Oops. I just realized the DC is S/S 03.  But that First on RR looks like dark caramel to me.  I've heard of Bal getting tags wrong in the early years.  It wouldn't surprise me if they put a few early silver tags on the tail end of S/S 03s.


But short strap as well?


----------



## dignatius

Hello,

I'm looking specifically for an Anthracite bag and this is being sold by a reputable seller.  The only thing is that the zipper tape appears to be blue/navy instead of the usual gray.   On the other hand, the lacing on the handles is gray...  Is this really an Anthra?

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-FW-2010-Anthracite-GSH-Part-Time-Purse-Handbag/311951766912?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## muchstuff

dignatius said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking specifically for an Anthracite bag and this is being sold by a reputable seller.  The only thing is that the zipper tape appears to be blue/navy instead of the usual gray.   On the other hand, the lacing on the handles is gray...  Is this really an Anthra?
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-FW-2010-Anthracite-GSH-Part-Time-Purse-Handbag/311951766912?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


I did what I do often, google Balenciaga and type in what I think is the colour code. Blue roi popped up for #4170 which is on the tag back, also a 2010 colour. If I type in #1202 anthracite comes up, this is a code I took from a 2010 anthra posted on Yoogi's some time ago.
So, don't know how scientific this is but I thought I'd pass it along. We know 1000 is the colour code for black but I also have seen the same "colour code" number on bags of different colours so who the heck knows?


----------



## ksuromax

In some shots it does look blue... maybe a faded blue roi?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> In some shots it does look blue... maybe a faded blue roi?


That's the whole darn thing with trying to guess colour IMHO, everyone uses different lighting and everyone's monitors read colour differently. The seller of that particular bag is experienced though. The zipper tape does look darker than the anthra I had but anthra was made so many seasons. I've read that the F/W 2010 anthra is a true grey but I don't know about the zipper tape. Some pics of that bag look like a true grey, in others I see blue as well. But I've seen black bags where I'd swear they were blue if I hadn't read the description.  
EDIT: Taking a cruise through pics of bleu roi most of the bags look a true blue not grey. Maybe ask the seller for a good outdoor pic?


----------



## dignatius

I think you're right that this Part Time is a Blue Roi, muchstuff.  I found a 2011 RGH Anthra PT on Fashionphile and the color code on the leather tag is 1202.   I found some old Blue Roi pics as well and the color of the tape and the lacing on the handles is consistent with this bag.   Oh well, the search continues.  I'm so glad that I checked here first!  Thanks for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

dignatius said:


> I think you're right that this Part Time is a Blue Roi, muchstuff.  I found a 2011 RGH Anthra PT on Fashionphile and the color code on the leather tag is 1202.   I found some old Blue Roi pics as well and the color of the tape and the lacing on the handles is consistent with this bag.   Oh well, the search continues.  I'm so glad that I checked here first!  Thanks for your help!


I don't know if this helps or not, a lot of the photos are missing, but the bag looks different in almost evey pic available...look at post #10. If you're really interested why don't you discuss the colour with the seller? I've dealt with her before and she's very approachable.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/2010-anthracite.602248/page-3


----------



## dignatius

Found an Anthracite GSH City that looks like its in decent condition.  Any way to tell which year it is?  I'm trying to avoid the dreaded 2009 version.

Link:   http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-city-anthracite-194864


----------



## muchstuff

dignatius said:


> Found an Anthracite GSH City that looks like its in decent condition.  Any way to tell which year it is?  I'm trying to avoid the dreaded 2009 version.
> 
> Link:   http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-city-anthracite-194864


Pre 2011 but that's the best I can do. Perhaps someone with a better eye can look at the leather and make a best guess?


----------



## muchstuff

Is this the elusive black cherry by any chance?
https://www.trendlee.com/collection...-classic-studs-handbag-leather-medium43530360


----------



## peacebabe

It looks more like a 05 Bordeaux to me 



muchstuff said:


> Is this the elusive black cherry by any chance?
> https://www.trendlee.com/collection...-classic-studs-handbag-leather-medium43530360


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> It looks more like a 05 Bordeaux to me


Thanks peace!


----------



## peacebabe

Check out the link  
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/comparison-shots-bordy-05-vs-black-cherry-08.322211/



muchstuff said:


> Thanks peace!


----------



## ksuromax

dignatius said:


> Found an Anthracite GSH City that looks like its in decent condition.  Any way to tell which year it is?  I'm trying to avoid the dreaded 2009 version.
> 
> Link:   http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-city-anthracite-194864





muchstuff said:


> Pre 2011 but that's the best I can do. Perhaps someone with a better eye can look at the leather and make a best guess?


bearing in mind that i am only judging by the pics, texture of leather looks similar to my 2009 Rasin, veiny, but thick and not crackled, hope it makes sense... my 2009 is good, thick and smooth surface with nice very gentle veins


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Check out the link
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/comparison-shots-bordy-05-vs-black-cherry-08.322211/


Wow I don't think I could tell them apart colour-wise based on those pics. Why do you go for Bordeaux over black cherry? The photo of the sides of the bag have a very dark, almost black look to them?


----------



## peacebabe

First, by looking at the back of the tag, "3444" usually appeared on the earlier bags. To confirm my guess, I just confirm the zipper tap color against the 05 Bordeaux which I have  



muchstuff said:


> Wow I don't think I could tell them apart colour-wise based on those pics. Why do you go for Bordeaux over black cherry? The photo of the sides of the bag have a very dark, almost black look to them?


----------



## muchstuff

Hey, @Lakotan where are we on your caramel? Dying to see what you have!


----------



## romantiqueluxe

Is anyone able to identify what color this is? It's so beautiful!


----------



## LostInBal

Unidentifiable


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

aalinne_72 said:


> Unidentifiable


Well, that was rather creative 

You really find both the best and the worst, dear aalinne


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Unidentifiable


Whut?


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Whut?


----------



## ksuromax

Must be a worn out bag which has been creatively revamped


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Must be a worn out bag which has been creatively revamped



"Creatively" I like that.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i saw this on someone yesterday, didn't have time to take picture but it's a sling boxy bag with wide canvas strap
the bag comes with one big zipper outer pocket and 2 side pockets 

anyone can help me named the style and if it's still available ?
thanks


----------



## seahorseinstripes

ooops i post this in the wrong sub. mod please delete this


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i saw this on someone yesterday, didn't have time to take picture but it's a sling boxy bag with wide canvas strap
the bag comes with one big zipper outer pocket and 2 side pockets 

anyone can help me named the style and if it's still available ?
thanks :


----------



## kerryisntreal

Hello!  So I was at one of my favorite consignment stores last night... and as I was at the register paying for my other finds (~3 mins before they closed), I see this bag behind the counter.  I'm not much of a day bag person (I've had a couple and let them go), but the leather was gorgeous, it was in good condition, and the price was right.  And I made a bit of an impulse buy.  

Not sure which red this is, but hoping you ladies can help with that!  Based on the mirror, it's pre-2008.  I have about a week to decide whether or not I'm going to return it.  Perhaps knowing which red it is might influence my decision!

Here are the pics, let me know if you need anything else:










Thanks much!


----------



## LostInBal

kerryisntreal said:


> Hello!  So I was at one of my favorite consignment stores last night... and as I was at the register paying for my other finds (~3 mins before they closed), I see this bag behind the counter.  I'm not much of a day bag person (I've had a couple and let them go), but the leather was gorgeous, it was in good condition, and the price was right.  And I made a bit of an impulse buy.
> 
> Not sure which red this is, but hoping you ladies can help with that!  Based on the mirror, it's pre-2008.  I have about a week to decide whether or not I'm going to return it.  Perhaps knowing which red it is might influence my decision!
> 
> Here are the pics, let me know if you need anything else:
> 
> View attachment 3826079
> View attachment 3826080
> View attachment 3826081
> View attachment 3826082
> View attachment 3826083
> View attachment 3826084
> View attachment 3826085
> 
> 
> Thanks much!


Looks like 05 RT..


----------



## peacebabe

Paging for muchstuff ... .... Will our guess be the same this time ??? 



kerryisntreal said:


> Hello!  So I was at one of my favorite consignment stores last night... and as I was at the register paying for my other finds (~3 mins before they closed), I see this bag behind the counter.  I'm not much of a day bag person (I've had a couple and let them go), but the leather was gorgeous, it was in good condition, and the price was right.  And I made a bit of an impulse buy.
> 
> Not sure which red this is, but hoping you ladies can help with that!  Based on the mirror, it's pre-2008.  I have about a week to decide whether or not I'm going to return it.  Perhaps knowing which red it is might influence my decision!
> 
> Here are the pics, let me know if you need anything else:
> 
> View attachment 3826079
> View attachment 3826080
> View attachment 3826081
> View attachment 3826082
> View attachment 3826083
> View attachment 3826084
> View attachment 3826085
> 
> 
> Thanks much!


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Paging for muchstuff ... .... Will our guess be the same this time ???


The old question, is it or not... based on at least two of the pics and the way the handle is darkened I'm saying RT


----------



## peacebabe

muchstuff said:


> The old question, is it or not... based on at least two of the pics and the way the handle is darkened I'm saying RT


----------



## Magayon_ako

Hello ladies, can anybody please check if this Work is really Anthracite ..... TIA!


----------



## muchstuff

Magayon_ako said:


> Hello ladies, can anybody please check if this Work is really Anthracite ..... TIA!
> View attachment 3833150
> View attachment 3833151
> View attachment 3833153
> View attachment 3833156
> View attachment 3833159
> View attachment 3833161


Hard to tell by pics but I think so judging by the tag and the stitching around it.  Also, if you google "Balenciaga 1202" it pulls up a couple of references to anthra bags. That doesn't always work but I always try it!


----------



## Magayon_ako

muchstuff said:


> Hard to tell by pics but I think so judging by the tag and the stitching around it.  Also, if you google "Balenciaga 1202" it pulls up a couple of references to anthra bags. That doesn't always work but I always try it!



I'll take it as Anthra then .... got this from the bay and the seller listed it as Anthracite. It's just that when I look at it under natural light it looks more greenish blue so I thought this is Canard. But then, I'm not familiar with tags. Thank you so much MS for your input ... appreciate it!


----------



## muchstuff

Magayon_ako said:


> I'll take it as Anthra then .... got this from the bay and the seller listed it as Anthracite. It's just that when I look at it under natural light it looks more greenish blue so I thought this is Canard. But then, I'm not familiar with tags. Thank you so much MS for your input ... appreciate it!


Anthra can be anything from greenish to blueish to true grey. I could be wrong of course, but I pulled up a Canard bag from Yoogi's and the colour code read 4270. I then googled 4270 and it pulled up a reference to canard. The canard tag looked darker and the stitching brighter but it could also be the lighting. Always a bit of detective work involved .


----------



## Magayon_ako

muchstuff said:


> Anthra can be anything from greenish to blueish to true grey. I could be wrong of course, but I pulled up a Canard bag from Yoogi's and the colour code read 4270. I then googled 4270 and it pulled up a reference to canard. The canard tag looked darker and the stitching brighter but it could also be the lighting. Always a bit of detective work involved .



OMG ... you are awesome Much! Learned something again today. So I pulled my City Canard and it did have 4270 on the tag  

So here's a side by side pic of both bags ... left is City Canard and the other one's my new to me Work Anthracite. So, who said they're Bal content .... lol!!! Cheers to all Bal lovers, hoping everyone's having a great weekend!


----------



## muchstuff

Magayon_ako said:


> OMG ... you are awesome Much! Learned something again today. So I pulled my City Canard and it did have 4270 on the tag
> 
> So here's a side by side pic of both bags ... left is City Canard and the other one's my new to me Work Anthracite. So, who said they're Bal content .... lol!!! Cheers to all Bal lovers, hoping everyone's having a great weekend!
> View attachment 3833242


Both are beautiful!


----------



## Magayon_ako

muchstuff said:


> Both are beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Stinehm

Hi,
Could anyone help med identify this City. 
I think it is veau.  
It has a tag saying 
115748 1000 C 535269


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Stinehm said:


> Hi,
> Could anyone help med identify this City.
> I think it is veau.
> It has a tag saying
> 115748 1000 C 535269



Vibrato City - so yes it's veau (calfskin) leather


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> Vibrato City - so yes it's veau (calfskin) leather


+1


----------



## Stinehm

jeanstohandbags said:


> Vibrato City - so yes it's veau (calfskin) leather


Thank you very much for your help


----------



## missmoimoi

It took all my strength to walk away today but...hmmm?  My best guess is Poker Fonce what do you think?  Evergreen?  Forest green?  RGGH size is a clue but [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## missmoimoi

Oops here are pics


----------



## Chipee

Hi, that's a Bal City bag but I don't know the color. The color is awesome though!


----------



## missmoimoi

Leather quality is lovely and yea, the dark green with rggh is gorgeous!  I haven't carried any of my Bal bags for awhile so...I should not buy another!  Must shop in my own closet. In the meantime, here's some more pics:


----------



## muchstuff

missmoimoi said:


> Oops here are pics
> View attachment 3837885
> 
> View attachment 3837886
> 
> View attachment 3837887
> 
> View attachment 3837888


I'm thinking poker fonce as well. According to lovebbags G12 was introduced in rose gold in S/S 2012. Also according to lovebbags rose gold was replaced by gold G12 hardware in S/S 2013. So that's a pretty small window. Plus the zipper seems to match the studs, earlier rose gold zippers didn't have that aged look to them.


----------



## LostInBal

missmoimoi said:


> Leather quality is lovely and yea, the dark green with rggh is gorgeous!  I haven't carried any of my Bal bags for awhile so...I should not buy another!  Must shop in my own closet. In the meantime, here's some more pics:
> View attachment 3838096
> 
> View attachment 3838098
> 
> View attachment 3838100
> 
> View attachment 3838101


Looks líke vert menthe..


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks líke vert menthe..


You're right, it does. But isn't that G12 hardware?


----------



## LostInBal

Yup, I think so..


----------



## missmoimoi

There's no teal undertone in real life however.  I can't speak to how it shows up on various monitors or smartphones. It is beautiful with mini giant rose gold hardware [emoji7] leather is thick n chewy, sigh.


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Yup, I think so..


Rose gold in G12 apparently started in S/S 2012. Vert menthe is a 2011 colour...


----------



## muchstuff

missmoimoi said:


> There's no teal undertone in real life however.  I can't speak to how it shows up on various monitors or smartphones. It is beautiful with mini giant rose gold hardware [emoji7] leather is thick n chewy, sigh.


Looks different in various pics, sometimes a tealish undertone sometimes not. The leather looks very nice!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I'm thinking poker fonce as well. According to lovebbags G12 was introduced in rose gold in S/S 2012. Also according to lovebbags rose gold was replaced by gold G12 hardware in S/S 2013. So that's a pretty small window. Plus the zipper seems to match the studs, earlier rose gold zippers didn't have that aged look to them.


I agree that it looks like poker fonce.  I was stalking a PF Town on RDC for months last year — it looks a lot like the same color.


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Rose gold in G12 apparently started in S/S 2012. Vert menthe is a 2011 colour...


Then, it could be pocker fonce but not really sure about authenticity..


----------



## Suerta

Hey everyone, may I ask you for help?
I found a beauty online and I don't know what colour/ season it might be. Before I'm going to pull the trigger and get that bag, I like to do some research  Is it ink? Or maybe lilac? Or murier?
So please help me identify this balenciaga:


----------



## muchstuff

Suerta said:


> Hey everyone, may I ask you for help?
> I found a beauty online and I don't know what colour/ season it might be. Before I'm going to pull the trigger and get that bag, I like to do some research  Is it ink? Or maybe lilac? Or murier?
> So please help me identify this balenciaga:
> View attachment 3844989
> View attachment 3844990
> View attachment 3844991
> View attachment 3844992


Pre 2011. Looks like it could possibly be ink from the colour of the tag but the lighting's so hot it's hard to guess. Anyone else?


----------



## peacebabe

My best bet is Ink ..... If you have photo of the front of the tag, we can confirm it



Suerta said:


> Hey everyone, may I ask you for help?
> I found a beauty online and I don't know what colour/ season it might be. Before I'm going to pull the trigger and get that bag, I like to do some research  Is it ink? Or maybe lilac? Or murier?
> So please help me identify this balenciaga:
> View attachment 3844989
> View attachment 3844990
> View attachment 3844991
> View attachment 3844992


----------



## LostInBal

Suerta said:


> Hey everyone, may I ask you for help?
> I found a beauty online and I don't know what colour/ season it might be. Before I'm going to pull the trigger and get that bag, I like to do some research  Is it ink? Or maybe lilac? Or murier?
> So please help me identify this balenciaga:
> View attachment 3844989
> View attachment 3844990
> View attachment 3844991
> View attachment 3844992


No way, Ink!


----------



## Suerta

*muchstuff*, *peacebabe* and *aalinne_72* - thanks a lot! 
There is only a really bad pic from the front tag that may possibly say "Y" - so Ink here we go


----------



## LostInBal

Suerta said:


> *muchstuff*, *peacebabe* and *aalinne_72* - thanks a lot!
> There is only a really bad pic from the front tag that may possibly say "Y" - so Ink here we go
> View attachment 3846744


It’s "Y", so 06 Ink!!


----------



## Bens26

Hi I receive today this bag pleasr its a fake for your? Have 24h for return


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Bens26 said:


> Hi I receive today this bag pleasr its a fake for your? Have 24h for return


Hello! You need to post this including pics in the Authenticate this... thread, here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-423
Good luck!

ETA: Don't forget to check the first posts in that thread to see what photos are necessary for the authentication!


----------



## Lufl

Hi! I recently purchased this Balenciaga bag from an online auction. Does somebody know which style/season the bag is? I couldn't find any informatin online! Thank you


----------



## LostInBal

Bens26 said:


> Hi I receive today this bag pleasr its a fake for your? Have 24h for return


Counterfeit, sorry.


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, this is a Papier bag. Not sure of the exact model name though ....... 



Lufl said:


> Hi! I recently purchased this Balenciaga bag from an online auction. Does somebody know which style/season the bag is? I couldn't find any informatin online! Thank you


----------



## Natarina

Am looking at this back
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-city-balenciaga-handbag-4614656.shtml

Wondering if it is Bleu Obscur?


----------



## Antigone

Hi,

Could you help me identify this Balenciaga please thanks


----------



## peacebabe

My best guess is 09 Framboise



Antigone said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you help me identify this Balenciaga please thanks


----------



## Gringach

Hello,
I would be grateful if you could help me to identify this Bbag (year and color) as I think this style is quite old.
And were they different studs sizes available? As I made some research and the covered hardware looks bigger from one bag to another. Many thanks


----------



## CeeJay

PLEASE folks .. authentications are done in this thread .. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-423, they should not be done here!!!!!


----------



## Gringach

CeeJay said:


> PLEASE folks .. authentications are done in this thread .. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-423, they should not be done here!!!!!



Hello,
I was wondering about the year and color of this bag. Have I posted my question on the wrong thread? Hopefully not..


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Gringach said:


> Hello,
> I would be grateful if you could help me to identify this Bbag (year and color) as I think this style is quite old.
> And were they different studs sizes available? As I made some research and the covered hardware looks bigger from one bag to another. Many thanks
> View attachment 3862826



Looks like a giant covered Velo! I stopped in this thread because I saw your pic and thought, "that is a gorgeous bag!" I have a giant covered city that I think is the prettiest thing in the world  I'm no balenciaga expert, just a lover from afar so maybe someone else can pipe in


----------



## Gringach

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Looks like a giant covered Velo! I stopped in this thread because I saw your pic and thought, "that is a gorgeous bag!" I have a giant covered city that I think is the prettiest thing in the world  I'm no balenciaga expert, just a lover from afar so maybe someone else can pipe in



Thank you so much for your post 
Yes it is beautiful I think and I will most probably purchase it from the seller 
She has another one in lilac, the leather of that one looks so gorgeous! I am resisting hard not get it too as I already two blue bags.. Though lilac is not exactly blue, right


----------



## muchstuff

Gringach said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering about the year and color of this bag. Have I posted my question on the wrong thread? Hopefully not..


When the original  "identify this" thread was stopped and continued here because it was getting too unwieldy (which is done on some of the more popular threads from time to time) it appears to have lost the "for authenticated bags only" heading that the original thread had.  Without that part of the title I can understand why unauthenticated bags are posted here. Unless you're absolutely sure it's authentic the chain to follow would be the AT thread first, then if you still needed to ID colour/season, post here .


----------



## Antigone

Hi,

Can you help me identify this Balenciaga?


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help me identify this Balenciaga?


This thread is for authenticated bags only. The bag you've posted is not authentic, sorry!


----------



## Antigone

Thanks muchstuff! Good thing I didn't bid on it on eBay!


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> Thanks muchstuff! Good thing I didn't bid on it on eBay!


Oh hi, I didn't realize it was your post! Yup, definitely fake. It's better to post on the AT thread first .


----------



## Antigone

Will do that next time  Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Antigone said:


> Will do that next time  Thank you!


My pleasure as always!


----------



## Tropicalsun

Hello! I came across this style of bag in a consignment shop yesterday - it was so unusual and beautiful and I am very tempted by it. However, I’ve searched online and only come up with one photo of the same style from Pinterest and can’t find any other info. Does anyone know anything about it? Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sferics

(Sorry - Not helpfull but I see the face of a fat red cat )


----------



## Tropicalsun

Sferics said:


> (Sorry - Not helpfull but I see the face of a fat red cat )


Now I can see it too!


----------



## muchstuff

Tropicalsun said:


> Hello! I came across this style of bag in a consignment shop yesterday - it was so unusual and beautiful and I am very tempted by it. However, I’ve searched online and only come up with one photo of the same style from Pinterest and can’t find any other info. Does anyone know anything about it? Any help greatly appreciated!


Here's a post from Corey at Real Deal Collection from 2009 that describes this bag ...unfortunately the pic is no longer there, I guess it was lost with so many when the site was upgraded. You could always contact her with a pic, my guess is you have something rather unusual here.

"I have this other '04 True Red bag that has python trim, perforated leather and corset-like detailing that looks a bit like a lady bug:"


----------



## Tropicalsun

muchstuff said:


> Here's a post from Corey at Real Deal Collection from 2009 that describes this bag ...unfortunately the pic is no longer there, I guess it was lost with so many when the site was upgraded. You could always contact her with a pic, my guess is you have something rather unusual here.
> 
> "I have this other '04 True Red bag that has python trim, perforated leather and corset-like detailing that looks a bit like a lady bug:"



Thanks so much for this muchstuff - I really appreciate you digging it out! I’ll definitely get in touch with Corey


----------



## muchstuff

Tropicalsun said:


> Thanks so much for this muchstuff - I really appreciate you digging it out! I’ll definitely get in touch with Corey


My pleasure, please share her thoughts!


----------



## Mamahailee

Good day to everyone! 
Need help to identify this Bal... 
What is the name of the color? 














TIA! [emoji177]


----------



## ksuromax

Mamahailee said:


> Good day to everyone!
> Need help to identify this Bal...
> What is the name of the color?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867073
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867074
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867075
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867076
> 
> 
> TIA! [emoji177]


Framboise


----------



## Mamahailee

ksuromax said:


> Framboise



Tqvm darling. So gonna get this. This would be my 1st pinky bal! [emoji164][emoji164][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## ksuromax

Mamahailee said:


> Tqvm darling. So gonna get this. This would be my 1st pinky bal! [emoji164][emoji164][emoji175][emoji175]


You're most welcome


----------



## healthysaver

Hi,
I found a pre loved bag of this and I was wondering what year this was made?  All I found online is that this is Limited Edition Giant City.  Is this correct?  Is this heavy with the big hardware?  Thank you.


----------



## lobeey

Anywhere I could know if this is authentic ?


----------



## muchstuff

lobeey said:


> Anywhere I could know if this is authentic ?


Post on the " Authenticate This" thread  (see link below) with as many clear pics as possible.


----------



## pasitmd1990

Hi everyone i am new here. Could you tell me which model of bag? Is it a day messenger bag? 
Can you tell which year it was made? Thank you


----------



## peacebabe

It's a Men's Day, one of my favorite! 



pasitmd1990 said:


> Hi everyone i am new here. Could you tell me which model of bag? Is it a day messenger bag?
> Can you tell which year it was made? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869705
> View attachment 3869706
> View attachment 3869704


----------



## LostInBal

pasitmd1990 said:


> Hi everyone i am new here. Could you tell me which model of bag? Is it a day messenger bag?
> Can you tell which year it was made? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869705
> View attachment 3869706
> View attachment 3869704


My guess is 07 Café


----------



## Tropicalsun

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, please share her thoughts!



Hi muchstuff

I messaged Corey and she kindly sent a really helpful reply!

This is what I sent her...

I found this same bag, though main colour green and not red, (possibly Mystery Green if this is a 2004 style) in a consignment shop in London on Saturday. I didn’t buy it as wanted to find out more about it and work out whether it’s actually an authentic Balenciaga. Everything about the bag I found is beautiful - and the tag definitely looks like an authentic Bal leather tag, as does the mirror. It’s also beautifully made, with patches of both python and perforated leather. The only thing that worried me, apart from the fact that I can’t find any info at all about this style anywhere (apart from your attached picture!) is that the zipper on the small internal pocket had a strange Lampo logo on the bottom of the zip hardware - definitely not the normal auth Lampo logo. I wondered whether this was early Lampo, or actually means it’s fake.
The bag I found looks exactly like the one in your photo so I’d be surprised if the fakers were at work on a such a rare model.. but you never know.

And here’s Corey’s reply -

It should be fine, I don't recall ever seeing a fake of this cool and unusual design.  _LAMPO_ zippers had an all capital letter italics logo font that became thought of as "fake" but what really happened was the fake-makers were using the old style zipper on pieces that should have changed to their lightingbolt-logo font zippers.  I hope you get it, I have the red one in my collection and love it!

All the best,
Corey
Real Deal Collection Team

And an update - I did manage to buy the one I’d seen! It’s just beautiful and so unusual. So glad I got Corey’s opinion - thank you muchstuff for pointing me in the right direction 

Here are a couple of pics of my new baby..


----------



## peacebabe

Wow ...... it looks really cool ! Good scored ! 





Tropicalsun said:


> Hi muchstuff
> 
> I messaged Corey and she kindly sent a really helpful reply!
> 
> This is what I sent her...
> 
> I found this same bag, though main colour green and not red, (possibly Mystery Green if this is a 2004 style) in a consignment shop in London on Saturday. I didn’t buy it as wanted to find out more about it and work out whether it’s actually an authentic Balenciaga. Everything about the bag I found is beautiful - and the tag definitely looks like an authentic Bal leather tag, as does the mirror. It’s also beautifully made, with patches of both python and perforated leather. The only thing that worried me, apart from the fact that I can’t find any info at all about this style anywhere (apart from your attached picture!) is that the zipper on the small internal pocket had a strange Lampo logo on the bottom of the zip hardware - definitely not the normal auth Lampo logo. I wondered whether this was early Lampo, or actually means it’s fake.
> The bag I found looks exactly like the one in your photo so I’d be surprised if the fakers were at work on a such a rare model.. but you never know.
> 
> And here’s Corey’s reply -
> 
> It should be fine, I don't recall ever seeing a fake of this cool and unusual design.  _LAMPO_ zippers had an all capital letter italics logo font that became thought of as "fake" but what really happened was the fake-makers were using the old style zipper on pieces that should have changed to their lightingbolt-logo font zippers.  I hope you get it, I have the red one in my collection and love it!
> 
> All the best,
> Corey
> Real Deal Collection Team
> 
> And an update - I did manage to buy the one I’d seen! It’s just beautiful and so unusual. So glad I got Corey’s opinion - thank you muchstuff for pointing me in the right direction
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of my new baby..


----------



## pasitmd1990

aalinne_72 said:


> My guess is 07 Café


Thank you


pasitmd1990 said:


> Hi everyone i am new here. Could you tell me which model of bag? Is it a day messenger bag?
> Can you tell which year it was made? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869705
> View attachment 3869706
> View attachment 3869704


thank you


----------



## Tropicalsun

peacebabe said:


> Wow ...... it looks really cool ! Good scored !


Thanks peacebabe! Feel very lucky to have stumbled across it!


----------



## Antigone

Does anyone recognize this Balenciaga? Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

Antigone said:


> Does anyone recognize this Balenciaga? Thanks!


From a glance it looks like a Papier A4, but seeing a tag would help a lot! Any chance to get a snap of the tag?


----------



## Antigone

Kinda not sure if its authentic now.  The tag looks sloppy?


----------



## peacebabe

The bag is brown, but your tag is white ??



Antigone said:


> Kinda not sure if its authentic now.  The tag looks sloppy?


----------



## Antigone

peacebabe said:


> The bag is brown, but your tag is white ??


Not mine - I did not bid.


----------



## Antigone

Hi,

What's the name of this style? Thanks


----------



## Antigone

Found it - hook bag.


----------



## dignatius

Saw a Dark Night City with mRGGH pop up on Fashionphile and snagged it in about 3 mins flat.  Waiting for it to (slowly) work its way to me.  Any way to tell if it's from 2011 or 2012?   I'm hoping 2011 as I read some opinions that 2012 leather in general wasn't that great...  

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-rose-gold-city-dark-night-209382


----------



## Katz

I think it bleu obscur. I was hoping it was bleu mineral


----------



## muchstuff

dignatius said:


> Saw a Dark Night City with mRGGH pop up on Fashionphile and snagged it in about 3 mins flat.  Waiting for it to (slowly) work its way to me.  Any way to tell if it's from 2011 or 2012?   I'm hoping 2011 as I read some opinions that 2012 leather in general wasn't that great...
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-rose-gold-city-dark-night-209382


Looks like G12 hardware which would make it 2012.


----------



## dignatius

muchstuff said:


> Looks like G12 hardware which would make it 2012.



Thank you!  I'm going to hope for the best and return it if it doesn't blow me away.  Oddly enough, all my bals so far are chevre so this would be my first agneau.


----------



## muchstuff

dignatius said:


> Thank you!  I'm going to hope for the best and return it if it doesn't blow me away.  Oddly enough, all my bals so far are chevre so this would be my first agneau.


I've had some great agneau and some not so great. I didn't care for my F/W 2012 at all, it had that coating they put on the leather to protect, I guess, from colour transfer etc. I don't know anything about the S/S 2012 though.


----------



## dignatius

muchstuff said:


> I've had some great agneau and some not so great. I didn't care for my F/W 2012 at all, it had that coating they put on the leather to protect, I guess, from colour transfer etc. I don't know anything about the S/S 2012 though.



Got the 2012 S/S Dark Night today and I found the leather nothing to write home about.  The leather was OK but there was a green undertone that was coming out at the top parts of the bag.  Looks like the 2011 version is definitely the way to go.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I know these are all different shapes - but any idea what they are? It's such a fun shape!


----------



## Runnurse21

Hi!! Could anyone possibly help me with the year of this Anthracite Twiggy?? I will include the link from Yoogi's and also some of my own pictures. Lmk if you need any more pictures. It feels really soft and smooshy to me- but I am new to Balenciaga, so may not know exactly what I'm talking about! But I love her, and am really happy with the color and leather. Also, I know the Twiggy isn't perhaps one of the more popular styles, but I love her!! But would love to know what year she is from! Thanks so much!
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-anthracite-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-twiggy-bag-89701.html


----------



## Runnurse21

Runnurse21 said:


> View attachment 3881097
> View attachment 3881098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!! Could anyone possibly help me with the year of this Anthracite Twiggy?? I will include the link from Yoogi's and also some of my own pictures. Lmk if you need any more pictures. It feels really soft and smooshy to me- but I am new to Balenciaga, so may not know exactly what I'm talking about! But I love her, and am really happy with the color and leather. Also, I know the Twiggy isn't perhaps one of the more popular styles, but I love her!! But would love to know what year she is from! Thanks so much!
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-anthracite-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-twiggy-bag-89701.html



Also, I noticed my mirror has the card slot, making me think it's a little older bag than Yoogis thought when I emailed them. They weren't sure, but a guess was 2013-2014. But I thought that the card slots on the mirror disappeared around 2008?? Thanks!


----------



## peacebabe

They are the Bowling / Mini Bowling 



bellebellebelle19 said:


> I know these are all different shapes - but any idea what they are? It's such a fun shape!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, high chance it's S/S2007



Runnurse21 said:


> Also, I noticed my mirror has the card slot, making me think it's a little older bag than Yoogis thought when I emailed them. They weren't sure, but a guess was 2013-2014. But I thought that the card slots on the mirror disappeared around 2008?? Thanks!


----------



## Runnurse21

peacebabe said:


> Hello, high chance it's S/S2007


Thank you, peacebabe! Cbarrus authenticated for me, and suggested that I check in on this thread for help with the year. It's amazing to me how knowledgeable you all are about the brand!! How can you look at a bag and know so much about it??!! So impressed! I was reading on some other threads about good and bad leather years. Interesting! Yoogi's guessed 2013 ish, but it makes me happy if it's a 2007- seems like that was a good one! I'm sure it's very individual with each bag, though. Mine feels so, so soft and smooshy! I love it! I can't believe I found one in such wonderful condition....honestly, it looks almost new, inside and outside.....for such a great price! Thanks to everyone on this forum for sharing your knowledge!! And thanks again, peacebabe and Cbarrus!


----------



## Runnurse21

One last question, peacebabe.......if it is 2007, what kind of leather would it have been on a Twiggy? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## peacebabe

The pleasure is ours 

2007 is Chevre 



Runnurse21 said:


> Thank you, peacebabe! Cbarrus authenticated for me, and suggested that I check in on this thread for help with the year. It's amazing to me how knowledgeable you all are about the brand!! How can you look at a bag and know so much about it??!! So impressed! I was reading on some other threads about good and bad leather years. Interesting! Yoogi's guessed 2013 ish, but it makes me happy if it's a 2007- seems like that was a good one! I'm sure it's very individual with each bag, though. Mine feels so, so soft and smooshy! I love it! I can't believe I found one in such wonderful condition....honestly, it looks almost new, inside and outside.....for such a great price! Thanks to everyone on this forum for sharing your knowledge!! And thanks again, peacebabe and Cbarrus!


----------



## muchstuff

dignatius said:


> Got the 2012 S/S Dark Night today and I found the leather nothing to write home about.  The leather was OK but there was a green undertone that was coming out at the top parts of the bag.  Looks like the 2011 version is definitely the way to go.


There's one just posted on AFF, a 2011. You're probably a better judge of the color than I am...
https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...s/bg-l1101-03-balenciaga-dark-knight-city-bag


----------



## Svrvh

Hiiiiii!!!!

Newbie in the Bal forum.. always hanging out in the Gi forum 

So..... I’m about to buy my first Bal bag. And I’m so excited!!!

But.. I really do not know what color is this. 

May someone please kindly tell me exact name of this color? And if possible, a description of this color in the day or night.

Please please please?

Thank you in advance to all who’d help me out.

Thank you thank you thank you!! ❣️❣️❣️




	

		
			
		

		
	
m


----------



## wolfhardly

Hi, can someone identify what color is this balenciaga mini city Giant and which season? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Svrvh said:


> Hiiiiii!!!!
> 
> Newbie in the Bal forum.. always hanging out in the Gi forum
> 
> So..... I’m about to buy my first Bal bag. And I’m so excited!!!
> 
> But.. I really do not know what color is this.
> 
> May someone please kindly tell me exact name of this color? And if possible, a description of this color in the day or night.
> 
> Please please please?
> 
> Thank you in advance to all who’d help me out.
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you!! ❣️❣️❣️
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881441
> View attachment 3881442



Looks like 2013 Hamilton Coquelicot in chevre leather with the matt bronze hardware.


----------



## CeeJay

Yes, indeed it is .. and I've been eyeing this for days .. but I already have one (just LOVE the Hamilton Chevre leather)!!  Here's mine ..


----------



## Svrvh

jeanstohandbags said:


> Looks like 2013 Hamilton Coquelicot in chevre leather with the matt bronze hardware.



Wow! Does it look like in chevre?? Omy!! I think it’s really for me. Thank you for replying my dear!! [emoji178]


----------



## Svrvh

CeeJay said:


> Yes, indeed it is .. and I've been eyeing this for days .. but I already have one (just LOVE the Hamilton Chevre leather)!!  Here's mine ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881632



I really really want to reassure (pardon me) do you think it’a chevre leather? Thank you much for replying!! [emoji178]


----------



## Svrvh

CeeJay said:


> Yes, indeed it is .. and I've been eyeing this for days .. but I already have one (just LOVE the Hamilton Chevre leather)!!  Here's mine ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881632



Super love your collection btw. Bal dreams [emoji7]


----------



## CeeJay

Yes, it's Chevre for sure!  As I said, I've been eyeing this bag (as a double of my other), so .. I look at the pictures VERY carefully.  Honestly, this bag is a STEAL .. as the original Holiday Hamilton's were NOT cheap by any means.  The color is gorgeous and the leather will get softer & softer over time.  Honestly .. one of MY FAVORITE bags in my collection!


----------



## Svrvh

CeeJay said:


> Yes, it's Chevre for sure!  As I said, I've been eyeing this bag (as a double of my other), so .. I look at the pictures VERY carefully.  Honestly, this bag is a STEAL .. as the original Holiday Hamilton's were NOT cheap by any means.  The color is gorgeous and the leather will get softer & softer over time.  Honestly .. one of MY FAVORITE bags in my collection!



Thank you thank you so much!!! I made up my mind because of your opinion. It really helped me alot. I think this bag is meant for me. Thank you much my dear!!! [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## CeeJay




----------



## muchstuff

wolfhardly said:


> Hi, can someone identify what color is this balenciaga mini city Giant and which season? Thanks in advance!


Please post pics of the front and back of the interior tag.


----------



## Bijouxlady

CeeJay said:


> Yes, it's Chevre for sure!  As I said, I've been eyeing this bag (as a double of my other), so .. I look at the pictures VERY carefully.  Honestly, this bag is a STEAL .. as the original Holiday Hamilton's were NOT cheap by any means.  The color is gorgeous and the leather will get softer & softer over time.  Honestly .. one of MY FAVORITE bags in my collection!


Is the Hamilton Holiday chèvre different from the ME chèvre? Does Bal still do holiday bags??


----------



## wolfhardly

muchstuff said:


> Please post pics of the front and back of the interior tag.


Alright, i’ll post it when I receive it!


----------



## CeeJay

Bijouxlady said:


> Is the Hamilton Holiday chèvre different from the ME chèvre? Does Bal still do holiday bags??


Well, the ME bags originally also used the Hamilton Chevre, but .. I can tell you from experience (as I own both) that the ME bags leather had a 'coating' that the original Hamilton Chevre did not have.  Here is a picture of my Rouge Grenade ME and then the Black Hamilton and then the Black ME Trim.


----------



## CeeJay

Here is the Black Holiday Hamilton and then the ME Trim in Black ..


----------



## CeeJay

Alas, they do not make the Holiday Hamilton's any more ..


----------



## Svrvh

CeeJay said:


> Alas, they do not make the Holiday Hamilton's any more ..



Very interesting! It’s really nice of you to share this things. 

So the ME has this coating that the Holiday does not have. How are they different? In terms of durability, looks, appeal and what do u prefer most? 

Thank you so much [emoji178]


----------



## Svrvh

Svrvh said:


> Very interesting! It’s really nice of you to share this things.
> 
> So the ME has this coating that the Holiday does not have. How are they different? In terms of durability, looks, appeal and what do u prefer most?
> 
> Thank you so much [emoji178]



Also, I noticed the Holiday has matte hardware. I personally want the shiny gold ones. But since the color of the bag I ordered is red, i think
Matte hardware will work great. What do you think? Matte or shiny studs? What is the impact of these kinds of hardware in your opinion?

Sorry I ask too much. And super really thank you for answering my questions and posting pic ❣️❣️


----------



## CeeJay

Svrvh said:


> Very interesting! It’s really nice of you to share this things.
> 
> So the ME has this coating that the Holiday does not have. How are they different? In terms of durability, looks, appeal and what do u prefer most?
> 
> Thank you so much [emoji178]


That is correct; the ME has a coating that the Holiday Hamiltons did not.  As far as durability, they are the same since it's the same leather, but the Holiday Hamilton's slouch easier since the ME has that coating.  The ME is also heavier, due to the metal trim. 

I love both to be honest, but I probably favor the Holiday Hamilton a little bit more!


----------



## CeeJay

Svrvh said:


> Also, I noticed the Holiday has matte hardware. I personally want the shiny gold ones. But since the color of the bag I ordered is red, i think
> Matte hardware will work great. What do you think? Matte or shiny studs? What is the impact of these kinds of hardware in your opinion?
> 
> Sorry I ask too much. And super really thank you for answering my questions and posting pic ❣️❣️


The 1st year the ME trim came out, the hardware was a very SHINY & BOLD Gold.  Personally, I prefer that as I wear a lot of bright shiny gold jewelry!  After the first season, Balenciaga toned down the gold to a "champagne" color, and that is what they have today (in addition to silver).  I think most prefer the champagne color ..


----------



## jessykelly

Hamilton this is a super brand, adoring it. Almost all my bags from this brand.
Here too I think to buy something in black Friday too
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My hobbies and design


----------



## Suerta

Dear Bal friends, can you help me to identify the colour of this beauty?
I know pictures and lightning are really bad, but my guess would be '07 violet . 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Thanks in advance


----------



## muchstuff

Suerta said:


> Dear Bal friends, can you help me to identify the colour of this beauty?
> I know pictures and lightning are really bad, but my guess would be '07 violet .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3896245
> View attachment 3896246
> View attachment 3896247
> View attachment 3896248
> 
> Thanks in advance


Pre 2011 but the lighting is in fact really bad


----------



## Suerta

muchstuff said:


> Pre 2011 but the lighting is in fact really bad



It is!!!
I thought it would be pre f/w 2008 because of the mirror pocket?

//Edit: ok, maybe the pocket isn't even visible because of the bad picture quality


----------



## muchstuff

Suerta said:


> It is!!!
> I thought it would be pre f/w 2008 because of the mirror pocket?
> 
> //Edit: ok, maybe the pocket isn't even visible because of the bad picture quality


I went back and looked, it was hard to see because the pic is small and the lighting is dark but yes, it would be pre F/W 2008.


----------



## Suerta

muchstuff said:


> I went back and looked, it was hard to see because the pic is small and the lighting is dark but yes, it would be pre F/W 2008.



Thank you muchstuff 
Maybe someone else has an idea regarding the colour?


----------



## muchstuff

Suerta said:


> Thank you muchstuff
> Maybe someone else has an idea regarding the colour?


I think your guess re: violet is a pretty good one. It would have to be between 05 and F/W 08 and there aren't a lot of purple colours in that time period to choose from.


----------



## LostInBal

Suerta said:


> Dear Bal friends, can you help me to identify the colour of this beauty?
> I know pictures and lightning are really bad, but my guess would be '07 violet .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3896245
> View attachment 3896246
> View attachment 3896247
> View attachment 3896248
> 
> Thanks in advance


Looks like a very faded 07 Violet Day.
Does the mirror have a pocket back side?


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks like a very faded 07 Violet Day.
> Does the mirror have a pocket back side?


Hard to see but yes it does.


----------



## Suerta

Thank you ladies!
The seller says the bag isn't faded at all ("like new") and now I don't know what to do... to me, the inner pocket looks darker than the rest of the bag (maybe it's only the lightning). 
Hard decision... but again thanks for your help


----------



## muchstuff

Why don't you ask her for a good pic outside? If she's interested in selling it and it isn't faded she shouldn't have any objection...


----------



## Suerta

I did and asked her for good pictures in daylight. So I have to wait for tomorrow and hope for the best!
Can't believe this could be my third Bal this year


----------



## muchstuff

Suerta said:


> I did and asked her for good pictures in daylight. So I have to wait for tomorrow and hope for the best!
> Can't believe this could be my third Bal this year


Caution, it's a very slippery slope...


----------



## Thathangryfoodie

Hello All,
Can anyone confirm the season and colour on this Bal?

Pictures taken off of a Kijii site.


----------



## Thathangryfoodie

Oops looks like the other 2 pics did not load. Here you go!


----------



## LostInBal

Thathangryfoodie said:


> Oops looks like the other 2 pics did not load. Here you go!


It’s 2006 spring/summer Esmerald First regular hardware


----------



## Thathangryfoodie

aalinne_72 said:


> It’s 2006 spring/summer Esmerald First regular hardware


Thank you! How did you figure the year? I read on another forum season Y was 2004. Please point me to a reference link if possible.


----------



## muchstuff

Thathangryfoodie said:


> Thank you! How did you figure the year? I read on another forum season Y was 2004. Please point me to a reference link if possible.


Y is definitely S/S 2006. @aalinne_72 has many many of the oldie bags, I don't think I can count that high ...
http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga/guide


----------



## Thathangryfoodie

muchstuff said:


> Y is definitely S/S 2006. @aalinne_72 has many many of the oldie bags, I don't think I can count that high ...
> http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga/guide


Thank you both! You guys have been great. Based on the pics would you confirm it' authenticity?


----------



## muchstuff

Thathangryfoodie said:


> Thank you both! You guys have been great. Based on the pics would you confirm it' authenticity?


What I see looks fine but you're missing some of the pics needed. Please post on the "Authenticate this" thread with correct pics. See below for links...


----------



## Loveheart

Hi all. I just bought a lovely Day GSH from eBay and got it authenticated. 
I’m only not sure which exact red it is.. pics are hard to catch the real colour. I have a feeling it’s Sang? Quite sure it isn’t Coquelicot 

TIA


----------



## LOREBUNDE

not sure what color but love the day in this color, beautiful


----------



## Pinkie*

Love ❤️


----------



## LostInBal

My guess is 2008 F/W Rubisse GSH Day bag!


----------



## Loveheart

aalinne_72 said:


> My guess is 2008 F/W Rubisse GSH Day bag!


Thanks for the suggestion.
I think Rubisse has a bit more dark fuschia/cool tones in it?
I had a Sang work before, it looks similar, but reds are sometimes hard to define and the monitors can show a different colour too


----------



## LostInBal

Loveheart said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> I think Rubisse has a bit more dark fuschia/cool tones in it?
> I had a Sang work before, it looks similar, but reds are sometimes hard to define and the monitors can show a different colour too


I think 6364 is the color code for Sanguine, yup!


----------



## LostInBal

Check this!. Same color code: 6364 for Sanguine 

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-part-time-sang-144874


----------



## Loveheart

aalinne_72 said:


> Check this!. Same color code: 6364 for Sanguine
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-part-time-sang-144874



Yep! I saw this just too! It’s Sang (not sanguine that’s another Bal colour if I’m not mistaken
Anyway whatever it is, it’s a gorgeous red. Just need a bit of TLC ie some conditioning and she’ll be as good as new.


----------



## LostInBal

Loveheart said:


> Yep! I saw this just too! It’s Sang (not sanguine that’s another Bal colour if I’m not mistaken
> Anyway whatever it is, it’s a gorgeous red. Just need a bit of TLC ie some conditioning and she’ll be as good as new.


Oh my.. I just now understand why red color shade differ so much between these two! Lol
I thought Sang (which I prefer..) and Sanguine were both the same!


----------



## Loveheart

aalinne_72 said:


> Oh my.. I just now understand why red color shade differ so much between these two! Lol
> I thought Sang (which I prefer..) and Sanguine were both the same!



I could be wrong re sang and sanguine though. Im sure someone else more knowledgable might know better


----------



## LostInBal

Loveheart said:


> I could be wrong re sang and sanguine though. Im sure someone else more knowledgable might know better


No, no.. You’re totally right, both exist!


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> No, no.. You’re totally right, both exist!


6364 is the code for sang, you're right aalinne. I can find three or four instances on reputable sites where that code is described as sang. Pre S/S 2010. Lovely shade of red!


----------



## CeeJay

Loveheart said:


> I could be wrong re sang and sanguine though. Im sure someone else more knowledgable might know better


No, you are correct ..
>  Sanguine - was 2009 S/S
>  Sang - was 2010 S/S

Sanguine is more like a Brick Red, definite brown undertones whereas Sang is Red with some orange undertones.  This is Sang for sure.  The above picture is my Sanguine City ..


----------



## Indiana

Oh wow, LH!  What a find!


----------



## STYLIAN

CeeJay said:


> View attachment 3906656
> 
> No, you are correct ..
> >  Sanguine - was 2009 S/S
> >  Sang - was 2010 S/S
> 
> Sanguine is more like a Brick Red, definite brown undertones whereas Sang is Red with some orange undertones.  This is Sang for sure.  The above picture is my Sanguine City ..



Hi, it looks Rouge Cerise (Cherry Red) as well.


----------



## CeeJay

STYLIAN said:


> Hi, it looks Rouge Cerise (Cherry Red) as well.


The one in the first set of pictures??!!?! .. no way!  Rouge Cerise is not Cherry Red AT ALL; yet another circumstance of Balenciaga using the wrong name for a color which is so very different.  I was very disappointed by Rouge Cerise because it wasn't even close to a Cherry Red, but instead a Red with VERY dark brown undertones!  The first set of pictures (the Day bag) is most definitely Sang!


----------



## colorblock

Hi friends,

Sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong area, but can anyone ID this City bag? I like that it's not the distressed leather, is more structured, and has the smaller silver hardware.  The current Metallic Edge has more hardware, so that's not it, but I haven't been able to find this beauty on my normal haunts (NM, Barneys, etc).  I'm recently getting into Balenciaga after being a die-hard Chanel girl and I want this bag so much!  It's sort of like the Valentino Rockstud - perfect blend of classic and edgy.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thanks!


----------



## colorblock

And I saw it on this You Tube video: .


----------



## Antigone

I think it's the Hamilton leather?


----------



## Antigone

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/balenciaga-black-hamilton-city.971862/


----------



## peacebabe

Looks like Vibrato (grained calf skin) City. Will be able to confirm if can see close up of the leather



colorblock said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong area, but can anyone ID this City bag? I like that it's not the distressed leather, is more structured, and has the smaller silver hardware.  The current Metallic Edge has more hardware, so that's not it, but I haven't been able to find this beauty on my normal haunts (NM, Barneys, etc).  I'm recently getting into Balenciaga after being a die-hard Chanel girl and I want this bag so much!  It's sort of like the Valentino Rockstud - perfect blend of classic and edgy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## colorblock

Thanks so much ladies! I’ll try to post a closer up picture of the leather when I get home.


----------



## CeeJay

*peacebabe* got it right; it's the Vibrato (grained Calfskin) ..


----------



## ksuromax

has the thread become un-sticky?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> has the thread become un-sticky?


For me? Non-existent.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> For me? Non-existent.


I found it on the second page of main Balenciaga sub-forum


----------



## striveforluxury

Hello! Would you please help me identify the leather and what year my Part Time was made? I only know that it's in Ink color as per seller but since it did not come with the tag, I have no idea how to look what season this came from. Hope you could help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, i don't think it's ink as, if im correct, Part Time only started production from 2007. 

Does your PT has feets at the bottom??



striveforluxury said:


> Hello! Would you please help me identify the leather and what year my Part Time was made? I only know that it's in Ink color as per seller but since it did not come with the tag, I have no idea how to look what season this came from. Hope you could help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## striveforluxury

peacebabe said:


> Hello, i don't think it's ink as, if im correct, Part Time only started production from 2007.
> 
> Does your PT has feets at the bottom??



Hi, peacebabe! Oh wow so what color do you think it is if not ink?  and no, it does not have.


----------



## peacebabe

My best guess is F/W 2008 Marine



striveforluxury said:


> Hi, peacebabe! Oh wow so what color do you think it is if not ink?  and no, it does not have.


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> My best guess is F/W 2008 Marine


Could be officier too? It has not feet at the bottom as well.


----------



## peacebabe

Hm.....  I did wonder too.  But the back of tag,  200047 usual appears in 2007 & 2008. I ve yet to see it on 2009. Tat was why I decided on 2008 Marine.  





aalinne_72 said:


> Could be officier too? It has not feet at the bottom as well.


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> Hm.....  I did wonder too.  But the back of tag,  200047 usual appears in 2007 & 2008. I ve yet to see it on 2009. Tat was why I decided on 2008 Marine.


But I had a 08 marine courier and didn’t have that purple hue..


----------



## striveforluxury

peacebabe said:


> My best guess is F/W 2008 Marine





aalinne_72 said:


> But I had a 08 marine courier and didn’t have that purple hue..



I saw this online https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-satchel-ink-22389635/ and my bag has the exact same shade as the one on the listing. i think I wasn't just able to capture it well enough with my camera hehe  but it's also really possible that it may be marine f/w 2008 or officier. If so, may I know what leathers those three colors come with? whether agneau or chevre etc? Also the years of the other two colors, ink and officier? Thanks a lot!


----------



## cbarrus

striveforluxury said:


> I saw this online https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-satchel-ink-22389635/ and my bag has the exact same shade as the one on the listing. i think I wasn't just able to capture it well enough with my camera hehe  but it's also really possible that it may be marine f/w 2008 or officier. If so, may I know what leathers those three colors come with? whether agneau or chevre etc? Also the years of the other two colors, ink and officier? Thanks a lot!



Ink is from 2006 and is Chevre.  Officier is from 2009 and is agneau. I believe the 2008 Marine would be agneau, as well. Balenciaga started switching the leather sometime in 2007.


----------



## striveforluxury

cbarrus said:


> Ink is from 2006 and is Chevre.  Officier is from 2009 and is agneau. I believe the 2008 Marine would be agneau, as well. Balenciaga started switching the leather sometime in 2007.



Noted, cbarrus. Thanks a lot! I also read in a couple of articles that Balenciaga started switching their leather sometime in 2007. And ive seen a lot of vlogs on youtube saying they prefer the 2007 and earlier leather, chevre. I wonder about that and the opinions of other b lovers here


----------



## denimcococabas

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-day-hobo-coquelicot-223055
I ran across this "Day" but was thrown off by the depth... I checked the style number and not only does it not correlate to the Day but I didn't find it associated with any listed style. Any idea on what this "extra deep Day" is all about?


----------



## cbarrus

This was a long ongoing discussion for a while.  Honestly, there have been good and bad of both in my experience.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chevre-goatskin-vs-agneau-lambskin.406585/


----------



## cbarrus

denimcococabas said:


> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-day-hobo-coquelicot-223055
> I ran across this "Day" but was thrown off by the depth... I checked the style number and not only does it not correlate to the Day but I didn't find it associated with any listed style. Any idea on what this "extra deep Day" is all about?



Fashionphile is wrong in calling this a Day. It was the Neo Hobo. I know it was made in 2012, but I don't know if it was made for more than one year or even one season. It is definitely a big bag.


----------



## denimcococabas

cbarrus said:


> Fashionphile is wrong in calling this a Day. It was the Neo Hobo. I know it was made in 2012, but I don't know if it was made for more than one year or even one season. It is definitely a big bag.



Thanks. I knew at least one if you amazing Bal Gals would know.


----------



## lepasion

Hi bought this in pawnshop in Japan and just wanna know if from what year the bag is and what color? 

And from the old collection is there really a leather tab lining in the inside pocket? 

My Balenciaga’s are relatively new kindly help if someone have one like this. 

Thanks in advance ladies[emoji8]


----------



## LostInBal

Looks like 08 pale magenta. Leather tap is correct on GH Balenciagas


----------



## lepasion

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks like 08 pale magenta. Leather tap is correct on GH Balenciagas



Thanks for the reply!  I’m referring to the leather lining in the inside pocket (not the leather with the serial number) so it is normal in the older bags?


----------



## dolali

The official id this Bal thread has been closed. This Balenciaga Day has 10 hours or so  to go so I'm hoping someone can help me identify the color and the year:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/263452827544?ul_noapp=true


Thank you


----------



## atlantis1982

Maybe an 04 S/S dark turquoise?  (Bal's don't photograph true-to-color, but this looks like it has warm undertones.)
It has the pocket in the mirror, so it's pre-2008.  
However someone with a sharper eye may be able to tell with more certainty.


----------



## dolali

atlantis1982 said:


> Maybe an 04 S/S dark turquoise?  (Bal's don't photograph true-to-color, but this looks like it has warm undertones.)
> It has the pocket in the mirror, so it's pre-2008.
> However someone with a sharper eye may be able to tell with more certainty.



Thank you!


----------



## Conni618

I'm pretty sure that the pocket on the mirror was last used in Spring 2008.  I'm guessing it is Electric Blue from Pre-Spring 2008.  It is the only color with a pocket on the mirror and giant hardware that looks close to me.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/2008-s-s-pre-collection.231597/


----------



## peacebabe

My best guess is French Blue or Electric Blue


----------



## cbarrus

But no rose gold hardware until 2010, correct? Could this be blue roi? I've not seen that color in person, however. I don't know how to explain the mirror with the pocket unless it doesn't go with that bag.


----------



## dolali

Conni618 said:


> I'm pretty sure that the pocket on the mirror was last used in Spring 2008.  I'm guessing it is Electric Blue from Pre-Spring 2008.  It is the only color with a pocket on the mirror and giant hardware that looks close to me.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/2008-s-s-pre-collection.231597/





peacebabe said:


> My best guess is French Blue or Electric Blue





cbarrus said:


> But no rose gold hardware until 2010, correct? Could this be blue roi? I've not seen that color in person, however. I don't know how to explain the mirror with the pocket unless it doesn't go with that bag.



Thank you so much ladies!!! I learn so much from you! I was thinking French Blue from the little bit of research I was able to do, but then, I dont know much about Bals. I just  love them, especially my Days. I appreciate your input!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Thank you so much ladies!!! I learn so much from you! I was thinking French Blue from the little bit of research I was able to do, but then, I dont know much about Bals. I just  love them, especially my Days. I appreciate your input!!!!


The thread is still here, for some reason we're not opening up at the stickies...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-balenciaga.712879/

Edit: Oh, I see it says it's closed for replies. @Swanky  is there an error here? Or a reason why it's been closed?


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Thank you so much ladies!!! I learn so much from you! I was thinking French Blue from the little bit of research I was able to do, but then, I dont know much about Bals. I just  love them, especially my Days. I appreciate your input!!!!


I'm not convinced from the pics that it's rose gold. I'm with peace and connie, either french blue from 2007 or electric blue from S/S 08.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> I'm not convinced from the pics that it's rose gold. I'm with peace and connie, either french blue from 2007 or electric blue from S/S 08.



It maybe gold, but a bit faded? On my monitor it definitely does not look silver. I would hit buy it now if it were silver! I am going to ask the seller.  Thanks muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> It maybe gold, but a bit faded? On my monitor it definitely does not look silver. I would hit buy it now if it were silver! I am going to ask the seller.  Thanks muchstuff!


It looks gold to me but that's just my guess! If it was in fact rose gold it would have to be 2010 (the tag back couldn't be any later) and there's no blue that I know of for 2010 that looks like that...you could ask the seller for a pic of the back of the zipper head, that would help. 2010 rose gold zipper heads didn't have the lampo stamp, they were blank.


----------



## atlantis1982

And yet the seller (re)lists it as "rose gold hardware" but then there's the pocket on the mirror...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Blue-Agneau-Giant-21-Rose-Gold-Day-Hobo-Bag-/263462164969?
(Looking at the close-up pics of the tag I have to change my vote to Electric Blue; the far away shots appear warm but up close seem more cool-toned.  Ah, the days before the 4 digit color codes...)


----------



## peacebabe

Im pretty sure it's GGH & the seller listed in mistake (well, that always happen! )


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> And yet the seller (re)lists it as "rose gold hardware" but then there's the pocket on the mirror...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Blue-Agneau-Giant-21-Rose-Gold-Day-Hobo-Bag-/263462164969?
> (Looking at the close-up pics of the tag I have to change my vote to Electric Blue; the far away shots appear warm but up close seem more cool-toned.  Ah, the days before the 4 digit color codes...)


Sellers don't always know what they have..


----------



## MAGJES

That hardware is definitely gold ...not rose gold and to me the bag looks to be 2008 Electric Blue. The leather (on my monitor) looks to be agneau (2008 Electric Blue) and not chevre (2007 French blue).


----------



## cbarrus

That's what I get for reading the description and not looking at the pictures closely, as the hardware definitely looks gold to me when I looked again this morning.. Admittedly, I am not as good with the colors, but could probably tell you a year and season of a black Balenciaga any day, lol. Having said that, I know sellers make those mistakes occasionally, It actually makes me wonder if this seller has ever seen the bag. I can't tell anything from their profile as to whether this is a consignment listing. I see that they are using the new eBay authentication service, and I am curious to see how that's going to work out. Also curious as to what the seller says.


----------



## dolali

Thank you everyone for your input! I contacted seller last night, asking for more info on hardware. Hopefully I will get an answer soon!


----------



## CeeJay

It's the 2007 Bleu de France for sure .. with GOLD Giant Hardware.  I had both the Electric Blue and the Bleu du France (see my GGH Part-Time in the picture below).  Electric blue .. was definitely a LOT brighter (still looking for my pic of that bag).


----------



## dolali

CeeJay said:


> It's the 2007 Bleu de France for sure .. with GOLD Giant Hardware.  I had both the Electric Blue and the Bleu du France (see my GGH Part-Time in the picture below).  Electric blue .. was definitely a LOT brighter (still looking for my pic of that bag).
> 
> View attachment 3949375



Thank you so much for chiming in CeeJay! I love your Part time. I have never seen Bleu the France in person, but I have always liked in pictures! And would love to have a Day in 2007 leather!  I may go for this Day!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Does anyone knows year and color of this Hamilton Velo ?
The code is :
235216.1460
J.1669
Thanks


----------



## Pollie-Jean

dolali said:


> The official id this Bal thread has been closed.


Lovable Addy reopened it


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Does anyone knows year and color of this Hamilton Velo ?
> The code is :
> 235216.1460
> J.1669
> Thanks


J is S/S 2013. Take a look at the link, down at the bottom, it appears it's just called gris?
http://www.lovebbags.com/2012/11/balenciaga-holiday-pearl-jam-collection.html


----------



## muchstuff

@Addy thank you for reopening this thread!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> J is S/S 2013. Take a look at the link, down at the bottom, it appears it's just called gris?
> http://www.lovebbags.com/2012/11/balenciaga-holiday-pearl-jam-collection.html


Thank you, dear muchstuff  
Just "gris"  how boring  , but the bag isn't boring at all 
Anyway , now I know , what I've bought


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you, dear muchstuff
> Just "gris"  how boring  , but the bag isn't boring at all
> Anyway , now I know , what I've bought


There may be a more exotic name for it somewhere . But yeah, lovely indeed!


----------



## MAGJES

dolali said:


> Thank you so much for chiming in CeeJay! I love your Part time. I have never seen Bleu the France in person, but I have always liked in pictures! And would love to have a Day in 2007 leather!  I may go for this Day!!!


My vote is still for Electric Blue - Here's my old EB Work (It had the pocket on the mirror even though it was an '08 bag) ....'07 French Blue and '08 EB were similar...(depending on the bag) and hard to differentiate in pics.


----------



## LostInBal

Hello ladies!
Please I need your help! Any guesses for this wonderful red?. Could it be 06 Rouge Vif? TIA!


----------



## MAGJES

aalinne_72 said:


> Hello ladies!
> Please I need your help! Any guesses for this wonderful red?. Could it be 06 Rouge Vif? TIA!


Here's my VIF to compare it to.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

MAGJES said:


> Here's my VIF to compare it to.
> 
> 
> 
> !


I'm no help here, aalinne, but oh wow what a spectacular red Rouge Vif is , MAGJES!


----------



## LostInBal

MAGJES said:


> Here's my VIF to compare it to.


Thank you!!
I think mine it’s 06 Vif too! Will post pics tomorrow, now it’s 21:00pm here.. I’m just thrilled! What a wonderful red shade!


----------



## ladypepperell

Can anyone ID this bag? It was on blogger @Sincerelyjules Instagram in 2015.

Thanks!


----------



## wobertow

Hi experts! Can you help me identify this velo?
Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

wobertow said:


> Hi experts! Can you help me identify this velo?
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978191
> View attachment 3978192
> View attachment 3978194


Are all three pics of the same bag? The tag back indicates F/W 2014 bleu persan? persian? (I've seen it spelled both ways) but looks so much brighter than the other two pics?


----------



## wobertow

muchstuff said:


> Are all three pics of the same bag? The tag back indicates F/W 2014 bleu persan? persian? (I've seen it spelled both ways) but looks so much brighter than the other two pics?



Hi muchstuff!! Thank you so much for your quick reply! Yes, it’s the same purse. Would you like better pics? Thanks again love!


----------



## muchstuff

wobertow said:


> Hi muchstuff!! Thank you so much for your quick reply! Yes, it’s the same purse. Would you like better pics? Thanks again love!


Hi right back at ya! The tag looks fine to me, it just looks brighter than the other pics, but we all know how colour can fool you. Details I see look OK but if you're looking for authentication as well post on the AT thread.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Could someone help please ?
Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Could someone help please ?
> Thanks


I'm guessing 08 sapphire? Anyone else?


----------



## ksuromax

Could be Grape AW 08?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Could be Grape AW 08?


A little bright for grape? Dunno...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> A little bright for grape? Dunno...


hard to tell now, bag is about 10 years old, could have naturally changed the colour slightly


----------



## ksuromax

borrowed pics from the Ref Library, left/First is Violet(Grape) and right/City is Sapphire


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> borrowed pics from the Ref Library, left/First is Violet(Grape) and right/City is Sapphire


Hard to tell, I've seen pics of sapphire that are more vibrant than these...one of the two certainly.


----------



## ksuromax

@muchstuff


muchstuff said:


> Hard to tell, I've seen pics of sapphire that are more vibrant than these...one of the two certainly.


yup, one of the two for sure


----------



## peacebabe

PJ, do you have the mirror?

If there is a pocket at the back of mirror, it's 07 Grape, if not, can be 08 Sapphire or 09 Raisin



Pollie-Jean said:


> Could someone help please ?
> Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> PJ, do you have the mirror?
> 
> If there is a pocket at the back of mirror, it's 07 Grape, if not, can be 08 Sapphire or 09 Raisin


----------



## peacebabe

....... i like this emoji that u used !!!



muchstuff said:


>


----------



## striveforluxury

Hi, everyone! Would you please help me identify the color of this City? Someone offered this to me and I wanted to search online of when worn pics of bags with the same color in order to decide whether it is right for me or not haha

Btw, do you think the color is a staple? Or should i stick to black ones? I am looking for a bag, which I can use at least twice a week. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## peacebabe

S/S 2011 Ardoise



striveforluxury said:


> Hi, everyone! Would you please help me identify the color of this City? Someone offered this to me and I wanted to search online of when worn pics of bags with the same color in order to decide whether it is right for me or not haha
> 
> Btw, do you think the color is a staple? Or should i stick to black ones? I am looking for a bag, which I can use at least twice a week.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## striveforluxury

peacebabe said:


> S/S 2011 Ardoise



waaah so fast! thank you very much, peacebabe!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> borrowed pics from the Ref Library, left/First is Violet(Grape) and right/City is Sapphire


Thank you all 
From this pic I guess it's Violet / Grape


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you all
> From this pic I guess it's Violet / Grape


Grape would have a pocket on the mirror. Sapphire, a F/W 08 colour, wouldn't (neither would raisin, but I don't think it's raisin).


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> Grape would have a pocket on the mirror. Sapphire, a F/W 08 colour, wouldn't (neither would raisin, but I don't think it's raisin).


Thanks again , muchstuff 
The expertise of you and the others is really impressive


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> Grape would have a pocket on the mirror. Sapphire, a F/W 08 colour, wouldn't (neither would raisin, but I don't think it's raisin).


Sorry I missed this ...
No pocket  
Thanks again


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks again , muchstuff
> The expertise of you and the others is really impressive


Gorgeous bag no matter what the shade, congrats!


----------



## striveforluxury

Hi, guys! It’s me again haha this time, may I ask for your help in identifying the color of this Mini City? I would really like to confirm whether the color leans more to being pink or being red, as I really don’t plan to buy a pink one in the near future.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, this is a Rose Thulian. It's a Pinkish Red. Your photos are not very well taken. I suggest you google "Balenciaga Rose Thulian" and see more images of the color



striveforluxury said:


> Hi, guys! It’s me again haha this time, may I ask for your help in identifying the color of this Mini City? I would really like to confirm whether the color leans more to being pink or being red, as I really don’t plan to buy a pink one in the near future.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## striveforluxury

peacebabe said:


> Hello, this is a Rose Thulian. It's a Pinkish Red. Your photos are not very well taken. I suggest you google "Balenciaga Rose Thulian" and see more images of the color


I got it! Thanks again!


----------



## denimcococabas

Any thoughts on this color? What do you guys think? My best guess is ‘09 Maldives but I’m no expert.


----------



## Liz129

Two: one is classic city and the other is envelope clutch.
Can anyone help, thanks a lot!


----------



## Liz129

Liz129 said:


> Two: one is classic city and the other is envelope clutch.
> Can anyone help, thanks a lot!


----------



## muchstuff

Are you looking for colour? The City is anthracite, can you show the paper tag of the clutch face up?


----------



## Liz129

muchstuff said:


> Are you looking for colour? The City is anthracite, can you show the paper tag of the clutch face up?


Sorry, I would like to authenticate these and post in the wrong thread.  I have posted at the thread of "Authenticate this bag", thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## b_illy

Hi! Could someone please help me identify the year and colour of my new City? Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

b_illy said:


> Hi! Could someone please help me identify the year and colour of my new City? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001599
> View attachment 4001600


the season is AW 2017, but sorry, i don't know the name of that red.


----------



## Liz129

What’s this color? Black or navy?


----------



## b_illy

ksuromax said:


> the season is AW 2017, but sorry, i don't know the name of that red.


Thank you ksuromax!  If anyone wants to chime in on the colour, please feel free!


----------



## Liz129

There is some problem of uploading photos, let’s try again. Is it a black or navy color in 2012?


----------



## peacebabe

Looks like Dark Night 



Liz129 said:


> There is some problem of uploading photos, let’s try again. Is it a black or navy color in 2012?


----------



## xxxxxlin

Saw this on Poshmark and wanted to get it, it looks beautiful but the seller took it down and I can never find what style this bag is. If anyone knows, I would appreciate it!


----------



## JewelryLover67

I can't recall any Balenciaga bags previous to the Motorcycle....


----------



## Becca4277

Can anyone tell me the year and color?  It is a Town with giant rose gold hardware.  TIA!


----------



## muchstuff

Becca4277 said:


> Can anyone tell me the year and color?  It is a Town with giant rose gold hardware.  TIA!



Looks like 2012 coquelicot.


----------



## muchstuff

Help with colour please, tag indicates pre-2011. Faded 07 grape? Faded 09 raisin?


----------



## Kadbk

Hi, can someone help me to identify colour and year of my new bag? Thank you very much!


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Help with colour please, tag indicates pre-2011. Faded 07 grape? Faded 09 raisin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4010679
> View attachment 4010680


Looks like 09 Raisin to me..


----------



## muchstuff

Kadbk said:


> Hi, can someone help me to identify colour and year of my new bag? Thank you very much!



2012 cassis.


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks like 09 Raisin to me..



Thanks aalinne!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Help with colour please, tag indicates pre-2011. Faded 07 grape? Faded 09 raisin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4010679
> View attachment 4010680


another vote for Raisin


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> another vote for Raisin



Thanks ksuro!


----------



## peacebabe

Not happy about the back of the tag. You may want to post at the Authentication thread to confirm authencity. Click on my link to see all photos required for authentication.



Kadbk said:


> Hi, can someone help me to identify colour and year of my new bag? Thank you very much!


----------



## Alelovesbags

Just bought this bag yesterday at nordstorm rack. Could anyone please tell me more about it?  Like what model/year it is from and what leather it is? Tags say reptile but which reptile haha ?


----------



## goldenpond

Can anyone verify if this Tube Round Tote Model was part of the Balenciaga collection. Thanks


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Alelovesbags said:


> View attachment 4018456
> 
> Just bought this bag yesterday at nordstorm rack. Could anyone please tell me more about it?  Like what model/year it is from and what leather it is? Tags say reptile but which reptile haha ?



I think these are python maybe, but it's really just a guess since I have not had one of these bags


----------



## blackjicky

It is python
It is a bag that sold for $3000 so I am sure you got a really great deal, truly!
Nice job❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Alelovesbags

blackjicky said:


> It is python
> It is a bag that sold for $3000 so I am sure you got a really great deal, truly!
> Nice job❤️❤️❤️❤️



Thank you ladies! I did get a great deal on it! $843 tax included it was 64% off then an extra 25% off because of a sale. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it and it was thrown on the floor (not damaged) and tied by one of those metal security wires. I had to sit on the floor clutching it until my mom found me and called a Nordstrom employee to help hahha. Still $843 was a big purchase for me, most I had spent on a bag was for my pashli on my user name icon and I got that for $410 from trendlee. I just couldn't leave the balenciaga, as soon as I caught a glimpse I though "oh you are coming home with me!"

Do you know more about it like the year or color name? 

At least I know it's python so I can look up how to care for it now. Thank you


----------



## Alelovesbags

jeanstohandbags said:


> I think these are python maybe, but it's really just a guess since I have not had one of these bags



Thank you !


----------



## blackjicky

Alelovesbags said:


> Thank you ladies! I did get a great deal on it! $843 tax included it was 64% off then an extra 25% off because of a sale. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it and it was thrown on the floor (not damaged) and tied by one of those metal security wires. I had to sit on the floor clutching it until my mom found me and called a Nordstrom employee to help hahha. Still $843 was a big purchase for me, most I had spent on a bag was for my pashli on my user name icon and I got that for $410 from trendlee. I just couldn't leave the balenciaga, as soon as I caught a glimpse I though "oh you are coming home with me!"
> 
> Do you know more about it like the year or color name?
> 
> At least I know it's python so I can look up how to care for it now. Thank you


I talked to a salesperson at Nordstrom who had one similar to yours and because they worked there they got it for around $2000 but I passed one up brand new on ebay in green python with black leather trim for $1600
and have regretted it since
It is most likely from the last few years❤️


----------



## Alelovesbags

blackjicky said:


> I talked to a salesperson at Nordstrom who had one similar to yours and because they worked there they got it for around $2000 but I passed one up brand new on ebay in green python with black leather trim for $1600
> and have regretted it since
> It is most likely from the last few years❤️


Thank you so much !


----------



## muchstuff

Alelovesbags said:


> Thank you ladies! I did get a great deal on it! $843 tax included it was 64% off then an extra 25% off because of a sale. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it and it was thrown on the floor (not damaged) and tied by one of those metal security wires. I had to sit on the floor clutching it until my mom found me and called a Nordstrom employee to help hahha. Still $843 was a big purchase for me, most I had spent on a bag was for my pashli on my user name icon and I got that for $410 from trendlee. I just couldn't leave the balenciaga, as soon as I caught a glimpse I though "oh you are coming home with me!"
> 
> Do you know more about it like the year or color name?
> 
> At least I know it's python so I can look up how to care for it now. Thank you


All bags on the identify this thread are assumed to have been authenticated. If  you're looking for more info please post on the AT thread with the relevant pics and someone will help you out.


----------



## Alelovesbags

muchstuff said:


> All bags on the identify this thread are assumed to have been authenticated. If  you're looking for more info please post on the AT thread with the relevant pics and someone will help you out.


No, im not, I'm sure it's authentic, I just wanted to know which balenciaga city it was and what type of leather so I could care for it properly


----------



## muchstuff

Alelovesbags said:


> No, im not, I'm sure it's authentic, I just wanted to know which balenciaga city it was and what type of leather so I could care for it properly


No worries, posting the relevant pics can possibly help us dial in the season/year.


----------



## Suerta

Dear Bal lovers,
I recently bought my first Day (I guess I‘m more of a city girl, but wanted to try a different style) and I hoped for it to be a 05 bubblegum. But now it‘s here, I am not sure. Is it 05 bubblegum, is it 08 bubblegum?
By first touch, it felt like my chevre bags. But I touched it so often, that I‘m also unsure about that
So I need your help! Could you identify the colour and year? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## muchstuff

Suerta said:


> Dear Bal lovers,
> I recently bought my first Day (I guess I‘m more of a city girl, but wanted to try a different style) and I hoped for it to be a 05 bubblegum. But now it‘s here, I am not sure. Is it 05 bubblegum, is it 08 bubblegum?
> By first touch, it felt like my chevre bags. But I touched it so often, that I‘m also unsure about that
> So I need your help! Could you identify the colour and year? Thanks in advance!!
> View attachment 4025790
> View attachment 4025791
> View attachment 4025792
> View attachment 4025793
> View attachment 4025794
> View attachment 4025795


I'm no expert on the colour having never owned one but to me it looks closer to the 05 colour swatch...


----------



## Suerta

Thank you muchstuff  So I‘m waiting on the other experts


----------



## LostInBal

Suerta said:


> Dear Bal lovers,
> I recently bought my first Day (I guess I‘m more of a city girl, but wanted to try a different style) and I hoped for it to be a 05 bubblegum. But now it‘s here, I am not sure. Is it 05 bubblegum, is it 08 bubblegum?
> By first touch, it felt like my chevre bags. But I touched it so often, that I‘m also unsure about that
> So I need your help! Could you identify the colour and year? Thanks in advance!!
> View attachment 4025790
> View attachment 4025791
> View attachment 4025792
> View attachment 4025793
> View attachment 4025794
> View attachment 4025795


Would say it’s 08, leather looks agneau.


----------



## peacebabe

+1 on 08. The zipper tape color matched 08's 



Suerta said:


> Dear Bal lovers,
> I recently bought my first Day (I guess I‘m more of a city girl, but wanted to try a different style) and I hoped for it to be a 05 bubblegum. But now it‘s here, I am not sure. Is it 05 bubblegum, is it 08 bubblegum?
> By first touch, it felt like my chevre bags. But I touched it so often, that I‘m also unsure about that
> So I need your help! Could you identify the colour and year? Thanks in advance!!
> View attachment 4025790
> View attachment 4025791
> View attachment 4025792
> View attachment 4025793
> View attachment 4025794
> View attachment 4025795


----------



## Suerta

aalinne_72 said:


> Would say it’s 08, leather looks agneau.





peacebabe said:


> +1 on 08. The zipper tape color matched 08's


Thank you lovely ladies! 
Even though it seems to be 08 instead of 05, I decided to keep her and use her as a lovely spring/summer bag, cause I reaaaaally love the colour and the way she‘s broken in


----------



## iluvboots

def not chevre...but still gorgeous, congrats and enjoy!


----------



## JadedPink

Hi! I had this First Two-way authenticated by a third-party company, but I still don't know which style it is. I'd like to know its year and color. I was only told it was a limited edition. If additional pictures are needed, please let me know.


----------



## LostInBal

Ladies, any clue for color and season? TIA!
Men’s flap messenger. IRK looks chocolate with reddish hue!


----------



## Juicy

Any idea on year/colour of Lauren's City? The photo is from late 2017. thanks


----------



## peacebabe

The back of the tag is not very clear. What is the alphabet on the 2nd line before the numbers?



JadedPink said:


> Hi! I had this First Two-way authenticated by a third-party company, but I still don't know which style it is. I'd like to know its year and color. I was only told it was a limited edition. If additional pictures are needed, please let me know.


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Ladies, any clue for color and season? TIA!
> Men’s flap messenger. IRK looks chocolate with reddish hue!


Sienna? mine looks very similar


----------



## ksuromax

JadedPink said:


> Hi! I had this First Two-way authenticated by a third-party company, but I still don't know which style it is. I'd like to know its year and color. I was only told it was a limited edition. If additional pictures are needed, please let me know.


is it J? 
then it's Rose Bonbon


----------



## peacebabe

I thought of RB too when guessing it's J. But when i check out the numbers at the back, it's different from RB. So now i wonder if the color chart / code are only meant for the regular motor range 



ksuromax said:


> is it J?
> then it's Rose Bonbon


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> I thought of RB too when guessing it's J. But when i check out the numbers at the back, it's different from RB. So now i wonder if the color chart / code are only meant for the regular motor range


it could be I as well, the 'tail' of J is not very clear


----------



## Liz129

Can anyone help to authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Liz129 said:


> Can anyone help to authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!


Hi Liz! You need to post your bag in this thread for an authentication:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-565
Have a look at the first post for what pics are necessary.

Good luck!


----------



## JadedPink

The letter is too faded for me to make out as well. I'm sorry ladies. Is "I" a plausible option?


----------



## Soumaya

toni22 said:


> hi guys.  my friend who is a bit older than me, a fashion stylist,  who also teases me about my bbag habit told that she had an older
> bbag that she got from a shoot a while back that she never used and is in her closet.  she said it was from before the motorcycle bags, she thinks it was perhaps 2001.  i asked her to bring it to dinner last night and she did.  i dont have pics but i will describe.
> 
> it was black, sort of pouchlike with a really big flap front.  it had a buckel belt type strap that went around the whole bag, around the bottom and attacked, up the sides, then up into the strap.  if you put it on your shoulder it would hit kind of at your waist.
> 
> then inside the bag it had a zipper compartment, then a leather tag that read "balenciaga"  but the tag was rather large.  then you flip the tag over, and the mirror is under there, attached to the back of the tag.
> it also had tassels attached to either side of the bag to where the stap was attached on brass rings. there were a few studs that were holding the strap to the bag that looked like flat brass studs to me
> 
> and... it was so so so so  soft........just buttery.
> 
> i have to take pics to show you, but wanted to know if anyone knew what bag this was...
> im gonna get her to sell me that bag!!!
> 
> t


----------



## Soumaya

Can you help authentify please ?


----------



## peacebabe

Please post photos. Don't know what you are talking about



Soumaya said:


> Can you help authentify please ?


----------



## Soumaya

peacebabe said:


> Please post photos. Don't know what you are talking about


Here !


----------



## peacebabe

Hello, you mean to authenticate? This is the "Identify" thread. I saw your post in the Authentication thread. But missing photos.Read & Click on my undersigned link to see exact photos needed for authentication



Soumaya said:


> View attachment 4040021
> 
> Here !


----------



## kadmia

I have a mystery for you all, and would love your insight!

I just received a lovely dark brown City bag, my guess is 2003 or 2004. I've never heard of this edition before though. The leather is soft and supple, but not glazed like all my other chevre bags. The hardware is pewter and the lining is suede. It has every authentic characteristic, and even that awesome B bag scent that Oldies have. I've posted a bunch of photos, with comparisons to a 2002 chocolate brown hobo and a 2003 olive brown. Any ideas? The suede lining looks just like the suede lining of the 2004(?) tweed bags. Does anyone know when this was produced, and if it was a random limited edition?
Thanks!!


----------



## LostInBal

kadmia said:


> I have a mystery for you all, and would love your insight!
> 
> I just received a lovely dark brown City bag, my guess is 2003 or 2004. I've never heard of this edition before though. The leather is soft and supple, but not glazed like all my other chevre bags. The hardware is pewter and the lining is suede. It has every authentic characteristic, and even that awesome B bag scent that Oldies have. I've posted a bunch of photos, with comparisons to a 2002 chocolate brown hobo and a 2003 olive brown. Any ideas? The suede lining looks just like the suede lining of the 2004(?) tweed bags. Does anyone know when this was produced, and if it was a random limited edition?
> Thanks!!
> View attachment 4051512
> View attachment 4051513
> View attachment 4051514


Hello dear 
We are sooo curious about this rarity that some of them would love to see detailed pictures of everything at the authentication thread. Read post number one to know photos required. Specially a very clear and sharpen one of the serial tag front and back
Forgot to mention that for identification all Bals need to pass through authentication first thing..


----------



## kadmia

aalinne_72 said:


> Hello dear
> We are sooo curious about this rarity that some of them would love to see detailed pictures of everything at the authentication thread. Read post number one to know photos required. Specially a very clear and sharpen one of the serial tag front and back
> Forgot to mention that for identification all Bals need to pass through authentication first thing..



Hello, and thank you! I'm so curious as well, and appreciate your help! I'll go ahead and post in the Authentication thread now


----------



## LostInBal

kadmia said:


> Hello, and thank you! I'm so curious as well, and appreciate your help! I'll go ahead and post in the Authentication thread now


Well done lady!


----------



## whateve

What color and season is this? I love this color.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...723799?hash=item1ca9da0c57:g:T-0AAOSwKiZa5~VM


----------



## Balenciaga Lover

Good afternoon dear girls,
I am trying to identify year and exact color of my Balenciaga 21 silver giant hardware. Can anyone give me a hint? Leather tag does not tell much, only model code and the second number I do not know what it means. Please, help...THANKS


----------



## Balenciaga Lover

Good afternoon dear girls,
I am trying to identify year and exact color of my Balenciaga covered giant hardware. Can anyone give me a hint? Leather tag does not tell much, only model code and the second number I do not know what It means. Please, help...THANKS


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Balenciaga Lover said:


> Good afternoon dear girls,
> I am trying to identify year and exact color of my Balenciaga 21 silver giant hardware. Can anyone give me a hint? Leather tag does not tell much, only model code and the second number I do not know what it means. Please, help...THANKS



This is just from memory, so someone else may correct me - if the mirror has no pocket on the back, the 'made in italy' in lower case would mean it's between F/W 08 to F/W 2010


----------



## ksuromax

jeanstohandbags said:


> This is just from memory, so someone else may correct me - if the mirror has no pocket on the back, the 'made in italy' in lower case would mean it's between F/W 08 to F/W 2010


mirror gone in AW 2008, upper case started in SS 2012


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Lover said:


> Good afternoon dear girls,
> I am trying to identify year and exact color of my Balenciaga covered giant hardware. Can anyone give me a hint? Leather tag does not tell much, only model code and the second number I do not know what It means. Please, help...THANKS


i would say AW 2008 / 2009, but @peacebabe would probably nail for you


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Lover said:


> Good afternoon dear girls,
> I am trying to identify year and exact color of my Balenciaga 21 silver giant hardware. Can anyone give me a hint? Leather tag does not tell much, only model code and the second number I do not know what it means. Please, help...THANKS


Hi, the leather is agneau, so we are looking at 2008 / 2011 range


----------



## Balenciaga Lover

jeanstohandbags said:


> This is just from memory, so someone else may correct me - if the mirror has no pocket on the back, the 'made in italy' in lower case would mean it's between F/W 08 to F/W 2010





ksuromax said:


> mirror gone in AW 2008, upper case started in SS 2012



Hi! Sorry, I forgot to post a picture of the mirror. The bag has a mirror, but it does not have a pocket on the back side.
What is is the upper case??


----------



## Balenciaga Lover

jeanstohandbags said:


> This is just from memory, so someone else may correct me - if the mirror has no pocket on the back, the 'made in italy' in lower case would mean it's between F/W 08 to F/W 2010





ksuromax said:


> mirror gone in AW 2008, upper case started in SS 2012





ksuromax said:


> i would say AW 2008 / 2009, but @peacebabe would probably nail for you





ksuromax said:


> Hi, the leather is agneau, so we are looking at 2008 / 2011 range



THANKS a lot for your help! Now, I know my eBay second-hand bags are from between 2008 and 2011. Not bad for @10 years old bags...they are in a great condition!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Lover said:


> Hi! Sorry, I forgot to post a picture of the mirror. The bag has a mirror, but it does not have a pocket on the back side.
> What is is the upper case??


sorry, typing fast - missing words  
shall read "Mirror pocket" 
UPPER CASE = CAPS


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Lover said:


> THANKS a lot for your help! Now, I know my eBay second-hand bags are from between 2008 and 2011. Not bad for @10 years old bags...they are in a great condition!


my pleasure


----------



## Balenciaga Lover

ksuromax said:


> sorry, typing fast - missing words
> shall read "Mirror pocket"
> UPPER CASE = CAPS


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> mirror gone in AW 2008, upper case started in SS 2012


@ksuromax  upper case started S/S 2011? Or have I lost it completely? Zipper head changed in 2012...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax  upper case started S/S 2011? Or have I lost it completely? Zipper head changed in 2012...


As far as i know it changed in 2012 and a few odd ones from late AW 2011 appeared with upper case as early birds.
Zipper head changed in 2014, SS was still Lampo (H tags), and AW already B (G tags)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> As far as i know it changed in 2012 and a few odd ones from late AW 2011 appeared with upper case as early birds.
> Zipper head changed in 2014, SS was still Lampo (H tags), and AW already B (G tags)


Sorry, misread my info, yes the zipper head was F/W 2014. Still scratching my head re: the upper case though, I could have sworn it was 2011. I'll have to research it again.


----------



## peacebabe

You are right. "MADE IN ITALY" started in S/S2011 



muchstuff said:


> Sorry, misread my info, yes the zipper head was F/W 2014. Still scratching my head re: the upper case though, I could have sworn it was 2011. I'll have to research it again.


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

What b bag is this? I never seen before. Seller says she bought from b boutique long time ago and it is an old style.


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

What b bag is this? I never seen before. Seller says she bought from b boutique long time ago and it is an old style.


----------



## kyliane63

Hello, I bought a small shoulder bag Balenciaga brown leather small format looks old and I wanted to know if it was a real or not?
I do not have any more information about this bag (no serial number or date of manufacture)
thank you for your reply


----------



## Jennifee

I have been a long time lover of Balenciga bags but haven't purchased one in several years now so I'm a little behind on what is current and what isn't.  I saw this beautiful city bag in a Bluefly promo email but can't find it on the Bluefly website and haven't been able to google it with any success. Anyone have more info on this bag and where to find it?


----------



## Sora_V

Sorry I have a question but not sure where to post/if I should start a new topic: Does Balenciaga bag ever come with a small piece of leather like in the below photo? Thank you a million times!


----------



## ksuromax

Sora_V said:


> Sorry I have a question but not sure where to post/if I should start a new topic: Does Balenciaga bag ever come with a small piece of leather like in the below photo? Thank you a million times!
> View attachment 4076243


Yes, it's a sample of the leather of which the bag is made of.


----------



## Sora_V

ksuromax said:


> Yes, it's a sample of the leather of which the bag is made of.


Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

Sora_V said:


> Thank you so much!


anytime


----------



## birki

May i know the name of this particular bag style, please?


----------



## ksuromax

This is FOLDER
sorry, forgot to quote you @birki


----------



## birki

ksuromax said:


> This is FOLDER
> sorry, forgot to quote you @birki


Thanks alot for your help!!


----------



## luxury-zurich

I'm trying to identify this bag, does anyone know it? Serial Number is 247057.4130  - 515859


----------



## peacebabe

This is under the Papier range. Im not sure of the exact name as it's not a regular production.



luxury-zurich said:


> I'm trying to identify this bag, does anyone know it? Serial Number is 247057.4130  - 515859


----------



## houseof999

Can anyone tell what year this came out?


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Can anyone tell what year this came out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087499


Looks like it was the 2009 holiday collection, see link...
http://www.lovebbags.com/2010/11/balenciaga-costa-mesa-pre-sale.html


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Looks like it was the 2009 holiday collection, see link...
> http://www.lovebbags.com/2010/11/balenciaga-costa-mesa-pre-sale.html


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Thank you so much!


My pleasure!


----------



## Daft

Does anybody know which color this is? I’m thinking maybe bleu cobalt, but I’m not sure if it corresponds with the season. Hope you can help!


----------



## peacebabe

Bleu Cobalt is from S/S2012. It should be Jacynthe.

Can you post photo of back of the leather tag?



Daft said:


> Does anybody know which color this is? I’m thinking maybe bleu cobalt, but I’m not sure if it corresponds with the season. Hope you can help!


----------



## Daft

peacebabe said:


> Bleu Cobalt is from S/S2012. It should be Jacynthe.
> 
> Can you post photo of back of the leather tag?


So the 3 on the paper tag stands for Fall, is that correct?
This is a pic of the back of the leather tag.


----------



## peacebabe

Yes, this is Bluette



Daft said:


> So the 3 on the paper tag stands for Fall, is that correct?
> This is a pic of the back of the leather tag.


----------



## Daft

peacebabe said:


> Yes, this is Bluette


Thanks for your help!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Can anyone tell me what color and year bal this is? (Top left)


----------



## ksuromax

.pursefiend. said:


> Can anyone tell me what color and year bal this is? (Top left)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4094703


my guess is 2008 SS Thyme (Sage green)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> my guess is 2008 SS Thyme (Sage green)


Too much yellow in the green for vert thyme? I've seen pics of the 2010 light olive that looks similar to this (although I've seen pics where it doesn't!)


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Too much yellow in the green for vert thyme? I've seen pics of the 2010 light olive that looks similar to this (although I've seen pics where it doesn't!)


it's really hard to judge coz the bag is half in the shade.... so...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it's really hard to judge coz the bag is half in the shade.... so...


I know, I'm looking at the little sunny patch on the top corner ...


----------



## peacebabe

My guess is 2010 Olive



.pursefiend. said:


> Can anyone tell me what color and year bal this is? (Top left)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4094703


----------



## .pursefiend.

Thanks ladies! This is a great start! [emoji173]


----------



## ksuromax

.pursefiend. said:


> Thanks ladies! This is a great start! [emoji173]


it's really hard to say for sure, a lot depends on the light in the photo as well as monitors settings of those who look, we can advise better is you can get pics of the bag taken in different light and the back of the tag inside the bag, then we will be able to help better


----------



## Luv n bags

ksuromax said:


> my guess is 2008 SS Thyme (Sage green)



Wow, those shoes! Who makes them?


----------



## ksuromax

tigertrixie said:


> Wow, those shoes! Who makes them?


not 100% sure but this looks very similar 
https://www.nudevotion.com/s/p/alexandre-birman-lolita-sandal-3/


----------



## ksuromax

@tigertrixie 
here you go 
http://shoerazzi.com/alexandre-birman-spring-2018-lolita-bow-embellished-sandal/


----------



## Luv n bags

ksuromax said:


> not 100% sure but this looks very similar
> https://www.nudevotion.com/s/p/alexandre-birman-lolita-sandal-3/



Thank you! You’re great! Found them in the rainbow color!


----------



## tinneranne2

hi, could someone possibly help me identify the color of this bag? unfortunately i don't have any additional information that would be helpful.


----------



## akarp317

I ordered this beauty off theRealReal and it was listed as black but now that I have it I'm not sure if it's a faded 2007 black or plomb. Heres a daylight and flash picture. Can anyone tell which color it is? Thanks!


----------



## akarp317

It looks like maybe rose blush from 2012. I love this color.



tinneranne2 said:


> hi, could someone possibly help me identify the color of this bag? unfortunately i don't have any additional information that would be helpful.


----------



## muchstuff

akarp317 said:


> I ordered this beauty off theRealReal and it was listed as black but now that I have it I'm not sure if it's a faded 2007 black or plomb. Heres a daylight and flash picture. Can anyone tell which color it is? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4095814
> View attachment 4095815


Can you post a pic of the back of the interior tag?


----------



## akarp317

Sure thing. 



muchstuff said:


> Can you post a pic of the back of the interior tag?


----------



## muchstuff

Sad


akarp317 said:


> View attachment 4095848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing.


 I had a plomb WE and still find it hard to tell the difference between plomb and black. Try comparing the zipper tape to pics of plomb and black bags. Here's my plomb, you'll see the zipper tape is more grey than black. The zipper tape on my black Twiggy is much darker.


----------



## peacebabe

You tag doesn't look good. I see red flag. If you want to confirm the authenticity again, pls post all required photos needed for authentication



akarp317 said:


> View attachment 4095848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing.


----------



## tinneranne2

akarp317 said:


> It looks like maybe rose blush from 2012. I love this color.


Good eye! Thank you


----------



## gimpy2715

I am told that this is a gris taupe ME.  According to the tags it is from F/W 2016, I know the gris taupe was made for S/S 2016 was it also made for F/W?  And also other tags for it I have seen were embossed and mine is printed metallic writing.  Do I have a different color? Thank you for any help


----------



## ksuromax

gimpy2715 said:


> I am told that this is a gris taupe ME.  According to the tags it is from F/W 2016, I know the gris taupe was made for S/S 2016 was it also made for F/W?  And also other tags for it I have seen were embossed and mine is printed metallic writing.  Do I have a different color? Thank you for any help
> View attachment 4096211
> View attachment 4096211
> View attachment 4096212
> View attachment 4096213


it's Beige Sable 
methinks


----------



## Randell Giel

HI GUYS!  CAN YOU PLEASE HELP ME AUTHENTICATE THIS BALENCIAGA ENVELOPE. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE


----------



## ksuromax

Randell Giel said:


> HI GUYS!  CAN YOU PLEASE HELP ME AUTHENTICATE THIS BALENCIAGA ENVELOPE. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE
> View attachment 4102278
> View attachment 4102279
> View attachment 4102280
> View attachment 4102281
> View attachment 4102282
> View attachment 4102283


hello
1) this is wrong thread, here we ID the authentic Bals
2) i replied to your request yestetday in Authenticate This Bal thread, this clutch is not authentic


----------



## cpornelas

Good afternoon!
I really loved this "supposed" Balenciaga bag in a website in my country where people sell preowned items, but I could not identify wich bag is it...
[I have already asked for the required photos needed for authentication in the right thread. =)]

Thanks in advance!


----------



## leopardskinpillboxhat

I think I'm in love.
I've never seen this style with the moulded corners.  This one is too big for me (38 cms wide)but if I can find the name/date etc, and rarity, I can try and find a smaller one. If they made it in a smaller size that is.
Its listed on the site as Giant Ring City but I cant find any references online for this model so wonder if it has another name?


----------



## peacebabe

I think @CeeJay  will be able to help you 

 



leopardskinpillboxhat said:


> View attachment 4113818
> 
> 
> I think I'm in love.
> I've never seen this style with the moulded corners.  This one is too big for me (38 cms wide)but if I can find the name/date etc, and rarity, I can try and find a smaller one. If they made it in a smaller size that is.
> Its listed on the site as Giant Ring City but I cant find any references online for this model so wonder if it has another name?


----------



## Aisynia

Hi,

Can anyone please identify this Balenciaga Bag?

Number as seen on leather tag : 281770.4249.C.568024.

Someone said this bag was released in F/W 2016, however I never see any BBag with black studs and hardware like this one.
Could you help me identify this, please?

Much appreciated!


----------



## ksuromax

Aisynia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please identify this Balenciaga Bag?
> 
> Number as seen on leather tag : 281770.4249.C.568024.
> 
> Someone said this bag was released in F/W 2016, however I never see any BBag with black studs and hardware like this one.
> Could you help me identify this, please?
> 
> Much appreciated!


Tag is from AW 2016 collection, this hw was made for a short period of time, gunmetal G12
Colour name is Bleu Prusse


----------



## ksuromax

p.s. here's one still available, the site is legit
https://www.vitkac.com/gb/p/giant-12-city-shoulder-bag-balenciaga-bag-23882
and a WOC from the same collection... 
https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...studs-wallet-on-chain-leather-small2901943495


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> Tag is from AW 2016 collection, this hw was made for a short period of time, gunmetal G12
> Colour name is Bleu Prusse


Sorry, correction, AW 2016 was Bleu Rivage
Bleu Prusse was in 2017


----------



## Aisynia

ksuromax said:


> Sorry, correction, AW 2016 was Bleu Rivage
> Bleu Prusse was in 2017


 

Thank you so much! So Balenciaga apparently has this type of hw too.


----------



## ksuromax

Aisynia said:


> Thank you so much! So Balenciaga apparently has this type of hw too.


yes  
my pleasure!


----------



## eyeonprize

I always feel uncertain about this bag and I'd appreciate some confirmation -- The mirror is the vintage kind (with a pocket behind) --


----------



## eyeonprize

A few more photos (for some reason I couldn't add more on my first post)


----------



## peacebabe

This is a City with Giant Gold hardware



eyeonprize said:


> A few more photos (for some reason I couldn't add more on my first post)


----------



## muchstuff

eyeonprize said:


> I always feel uncertain about this bag and I'd appreciate some confirmation -- The mirror is the vintage kind (with a pocket behind) --
> 
> View attachment 4118996


If you're looking for authentication please post on the AT thread with the needed pics, see links in red below.
EDIT: Sorry, @peacebabe were you authenticating as well as identifying?


----------



## peacebabe

I was only identifying as the required photos are not sufficient 



muchstuff said:


> If you're looking for authentication please post on the AT thread with the needed pics, see links in red below.
> EDIT: Sorry, @peacebabe were you authenticating as well as identifying?


----------



## eyeonprize

peacebabe said:


> I was only identifying as the required photos are not sufficient


I really want to know what the color is... I'm sure it's authentic


----------



## peacebabe

My guess is F/W 2007 Magano 



eyeonprize said:


> I really want to know what the color is... I'm sure it's authentic


----------



## eyeonprize

peacebabe said:


> My guess is F/W 2007 Magano


oooh thanks peacebabe. 

I was always second guessing it if it was a Mogano. I'm planning to sell it so I had to know for sure -- never been a fan of the giant hardware.

Thank you!


----------



## peacebabe

My pleasure 



eyeonprize said:


> oooh thanks peacebabe.
> 
> I was always second guessing it if it was a Mogano. I'm planning to sell it so I had to know for sure -- never been a fan of the giant hardware.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

eyeonprize said:


> oooh thanks peacebabe.
> 
> I was always second guessing it if it was a Mogano. I'm planning to sell it so I had to know for sure -- never been a fan of the giant hardware.
> 
> Thank you!





peacebabe said:


> My guess is F/W 2007 Magano



Might be a bit dark for mogano, not enough red in it? Here's a couple pics of mine, a City and a Hobo...whip stitching is a different colour as well, maybe a slightly faded cafe?


----------



## eyeonprize

muchstuff said:


> Might be a bit dark for mogano, not enough red in it? Here's a couple pics of mine, a City and a Hobo...whip stitching is a different colour as well, maybe a slightly faded cafe?
> View attachment 4120293
> View attachment 4120294


Wow beautiful leather! 

Hmm I actually have a Cafe too... doesn't match. The cafe's ropes are much darker than this one.

This Mogano bag has probably been beaten up before I got it.


----------



## ilysukixD

I purchased a new mini city but I don’t know the exact name of the bag. It’s from the S/S 2015 collection.


----------



## muchstuff

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 4120417
> View attachment 4120418
> View attachment 4120419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a new mini city but I don’t know the exact name of the bag. It’s from the S/S 2015 collection.



It's a G12 mini City. The colour looks like rouge cerise but that was a F/W colour.... Do you mind my asking where it was purchased from?


----------



## muchstuff

eyeonprize said:


> Wow beautiful leather!
> 
> Hmm I actually have a Cafe too... doesn't match. The cafe's ropes are much darker than this one.
> 
> This Mogano bag has probably been beaten up before I got it.


Perhaps it's just the lighting...but the interior tag looks quite a bit darker than mogano.


----------



## ilysukixD

muchstuff said:


> It's a G12 mini City. The colour looks like rouge cerise but that was a F/W colour.... Do you mind my asking where it was purchased from?


I purchased from a consignment store, on the serial numbers it said F, which indicated S/S 2015. Now that you mentioned that I shall have it authenticated!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ilysukixD said:


> I purchased from a consignment store, on the serial numbers it said F, which indicated S/S 2015. Now that you mentioned that I shall have it authenticated!!!


I'm just going by the colour swatches that we have for the different seasons. Unless rouge cerise was made in S/S as well but didn't make it onto the colour thread. Not a bad idea to have it authenticated anyway, see the link below in red for the pics needed. I just checked and 6216 is the colour code for rouge cerise.


----------



## peacebabe

What is your guess then Much?



muchstuff said:


> Might be a bit dark for mogano, not enough red in it? Here's a couple pics of mine, a City and a Hobo...whip stitching is a different colour as well, maybe a slightly faded cafe?
> View attachment 4120293
> View attachment 4120294


----------



## peacebabe

I thought it was cafe too, but guess not due to the lacing color on the handles



eyeonprize said:


> Wow beautiful leather!
> 
> Hmm I actually have a Cafe too... doesn't match. The cafe's ropes are much darker than this one.
> 
> This Mogano bag has probably been beaten up before I got it.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> I thought it was cafe too, but guess not due to the lacing color on the handles


The only other option for the season is vert fonce and it doesn't look like it either. @eyeonprize  is there a chance of getting a pic outside?
EDIT: The zipper tape looks too light for cafe as well. It could all be a lighting thing, perhaps it's mogano but the lighting is throwing me off.... But it just doesn't LOOK like mogano...


----------



## peacebabe

It cant be Vert Fonce as i can't see the "olive" in it. Cant be Truffle as the stitching of tag looks different too.

Much, take a look at the photo showing the back of tag where u can clearly see the stitching. Can you compare to your Magano?



muchstuff said:


> The only other option for the season is vert fonce and it doesn't look like it either. @eyeonprize  is there a chance of getting a pic outside?
> EDIT: The zipper tape looks too light for cafe as well. It could all be a lighting thing, perhaps it's mogano but the lighting is throwing me off.... But it just doesn't LOOK like mogano...


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> It cant be Vert Fonce as i can't see the "olive" in it. Cant be Truffle as the stitching of tag looks different too.
> 
> Much, take a look at the photo showing the back of tag where u can clearly see the stitching. Can you compare to your Magano?


Can't post pics at the moment, issues with the site, Vlad is aware. I wanted to post a pic of a mogano tag back for comparison to the OP's tag back.


----------



## peacebabe

Yes, I can't post anything since last night ! 



muchstuff said:


> Can't post pics at the moment, issues with the site, Vlad is aware. I wanted to post a pic of a mogano tag back for comparison to the OP's tag back.


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Yes, I can't post anything since last night !


I THINK the stitching on mine is a bit lighter but you know how it is with pics. A pic of the OP's bag outdoors would probably solve this...it may just all be a matter of lighting.


----------



## peacebabe

We experienced it ! Lighting plays a BIG part ! 



muchstuff said:


> I THINK the stitching on mine is a bit lighter but you know how it is with pics. A pic of the OP's bag outdoors would probably solve this...it may just all be a matter of lighting.


----------



## cpornelas

Hi!

Should I suppose this is not a Balenciaga bag [authentic or not]? =(

=***



cpornelas said:


> Good afternoon!
> I really loved this "supposed" Balenciaga bag in a website in my country where people sell preowned items, but I could not identify wich bag is it...
> [I have already asked for the required photos needed for authentication in the right thread. =)]
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4107324
> View attachment 4107325
> View attachment 4107326


----------



## muchstuff

cpornelas said:


> Hi!
> 
> Should I suppose this is not a Balenciaga bag [authentic or not]? =(
> 
> =***


Hi, have you posted the required pics on the "authenticate this" thread?


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> We experienced it ! Lighting plays a BIG part !


Ah OK pics seem to be working now. Here's a pic of the tag back from a mogano Day I've just purchased as a DIY project. Plus a pic of the inside edge of my Hobo. Finally, the OP's tag back. All areas that one would expect to have little fading. I'm not sure that lighting would be enough to make that big a difference, mogano has a lot of red in it.


----------



## peacebabe

Now i don't know what to say. ..... the color is so different.
  




muchstuff said:


> Ah OK pics seem to be working now. Here's a pic of the tag back from a mogano Day I've just purchased as a DIY project. Plus a pic of the inside edge of my Hobo. Finally, the OP's tag back. All areas that one would expect to have little fading. I'm not sure that lighting would be enough to make that big a difference, mogano has a lot of red in it.
> View attachment 4121272
> 
> View attachment 4121273
> View attachment 4121274


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Now i don't know what to say. ..... the color is so different.


So we both agree it's a 2007 bag. Could be S/S 2008 but there's no brown in that season that I know of. So we have cafe, vert fonce, and mogano. Here's a vert fonce I took off of tPF (thank you CeeJay!), not a lot of green tones noticeable in this pic. Zipper tape's the right colour. I'd believe cafe or vert fonce over mogano based on the pics provided by the OP. I'd still love a pic of the bag out doors but I think we've lost the OP with our OCD tendencies peace!


----------



## peacebabe

This is from my Vert Fonce PT. The olive hue is obvious to me, and look at the stitching, i can see obvious olive in it too.

OMG, the OP had already moved on, but we are still being "torture" here !!! 

And it seems like no others want to join in


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> This is from my Vert Fonce PT. The olive hue is obvious to me, and look at the stitching, i can see obvious olive in it too.
> 
> OMG, the OP had already moved on, but we are still being "torture" here !!!
> 
> And it seems like no others want to join in


Time for us to move on too...Just goes to show that lighting is everything in a photo!


----------



## eyeonprize

OMG! I didn't realize... yeah I know I don't know what color this is. I was told it was a mogano but I couldn't tell for sure!


----------



## muchstuff

eyeonprize said:


> OMG! I didn't realize... yeah I know I don't know what color this is. I was told it was a mogano but I couldn't tell for sure!


I know, it's a puzzler. Two questions...you said you have a 2007 cafe? And you know for certain that's what it is? Just eliminating all possibilities since you're using that to compare to the one in question. Second question, can you take a pic of the one we're trying to figure out outside? One of the bag, one of the zipper tape and one of the whip stitching on the handle? I'm like a dog with a bone on these types of things .


----------



## cpornelas

Ops... I don't know if I have made the correct question [sorry for my bad english], I would like to know if it "exists" a Balenciaga bag in that model [the name of that model]... I was imagining if that was a man's bag...
Do I have to post pictures here and there?

Thank you very much again!!!



muchstuff said:


> Hi, have you posted the required pics on the "authenticate this" thread?


----------



## muchstuff

cpornelas said:


> Ops... I don't know if I have made the correct question [sorry for my bad english], I would like to know if it "exists" a Balenciaga bag in that model [the name of that model]... I was imagining if that was a man's bag...
> Do I have to post pictures here and there?
> 
> Thank you very much again!!!



Ah I see... it’s not a style I’m familiar with if it is in fact authentic. Does anyone else know this style? See post 12019.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Ah I see... it’s not a style I’m familiar with if it is in fact authentic. Does anyone else know this style? See post 12019.


Nope  
it does not look like Balenciaga to me, unless it is from men's collection and very vintage


----------



## shiba_inu

Hello,  I am completely new to Balenciaga. Any information about this is greatly appreciated!  Name of style, age, color, price, etc. I spotted it at a reputable thrift shop. The back of the two side zippers have “B” on them.  Smells like nice leather, too. Debating about whether or not I should buy it. [emoji848]


----------



## cpornelas

Thank you very much, muchstuff and ksuromax!

I think my Papier will be the only Balenciaga in my closet for a while...


----------



## peacebabe

Please at the Authentication Thread. Need clear & sharp photo of the front & back of the interior tag. Link below

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-616#post-32409422




shiba_inu said:


> Hello,  I am completely new to Balenciaga. Any information about this is greatly appreciated!  Name of style, age, color, price, etc. I spotted it at a reputable thrift shop. The back of the two side zippers have “B” on them.  Smells like nice leather, too. Debating about whether or not I should buy it. [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 4123660
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123661
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123662


----------



## shiba_inu

peacebabe said:


> Please at the Authentication Thread. Need clear & sharp photo of the front & back of the interior tag. Link below
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-616#post-32409422



Not trying to authenticate this, but was looking to identify what style it was. 

After some research, found out it looks to be a Mini Papier A4. 
Will think about it...


----------



## Cheezecake

Hi, is this bag authentic? I really want a Balenciaga bag but I just want to make sure this is good before I purchase this.Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

Cheezecake said:


> Hi, is this bag authentic? I really want a Balenciaga bag but I just want to make sure this is good before I purchase this.Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125003
> View attachment 4125002
> View attachment 4125002
> View attachment 4125003
> View attachment 4125004


Authentication requests should be posted in 'Authenticate This' thread, but these pics don't look good


----------



## jabuti

Hi board,

I'm on the hunt for a chewy Town and on a certain app, I am seeing a few that look like this.  Not everyone seems to know their Bal color, model, year made, hardware etc.  Is this Cumin?  The seller is guessing Brown Havana but I don't see that in the color reference.  

Did Cumin towns come in Rose Gold even?  *confused*

https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Town-5871ad6bea3f36bf6d0a58a6


----------



## muchstuff

jabuti said:


> Hi board,
> 
> I'm on the hunt for a chewy Town and on a certain app, I am seeing a few that look like this.  Not everyone seems to know their Bal color, model, year made, hardware etc.  Is this Cumin?  The seller is guessing Brown Havana but I don't see that in the color reference.
> 
> Did Cumin towns come in Rose Gold even?  *confused*
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Town-5871ad6bea3f36bf6d0a58a6


Did you see my answer on the AT thread? Rose gold hardware and the colour cumin were both produced during the same year. It's just my best guess. Havana is a colour that I've seen referenced in the jacket thread but to my knowledge never in the handbag threads, or on the colour charts. If you post the pics needed for authentication on the AT thread we can try to confirm for you. The back of the interior tag may help to confirm the year/season. (This thread is supposed to be for bags that have been authenticated only).


----------



## muchstuff

Sold out on mytheresa, I've never seen it...
https://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/navy-small-leather-shoulder-bag-701073.html?catref=category


----------



## peacebabe

Im quite sure it's Cumin. Ask for the back of the tag, will be able to confirm



jabuti said:


> Hi board,
> 
> I'm on the hunt for a chewy Town and on a certain app, I am seeing a few that look like this.  Not everyone seems to know their Bal color, model, year made, hardware etc.  Is this Cumin?  The seller is guessing Brown Havana but I don't see that in the color reference.
> 
> Did Cumin towns come in Rose Gold even?  *confused*
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Town-5871ad6bea3f36bf6d0a58a6


----------



## peacebabe

Yup! It's the Perforated Logo range. They also have it in backpack, cabas. Here's link for more info 

https://www.bragmybag.com/balenciaga-perforated-logo-clutch-with-strap/


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Yup! It's the Perforated Logo range. They also have it in backpack, cabas. Here's link for more info
> 
> https://www.bragmybag.com/balenciaga-perforated-logo-clutch-with-strap/


Thanks peace, I quite like it in black, hmmm...


----------



## peacebabe

You mean in Cabas or the small shoulder bag?



muchstuff said:


> Thanks peace, I quite like it in black, hmmm...


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> You mean in Cabas or the small shoulder bag?


Both actually. The small shoulder is very under the radar and I like that. In white it looks like the logo was shot out by bullets ...and the cabas, well, YES


----------



## peacebabe

Looks like they are made of Calf 



muchstuff said:


> Both actually. The small shoulder is very under the radar and I like that. In white it looks like the logo was shot out by bullets ...and the cabas, well, YES


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Looks like they are made of Calf


I suspect they're not that easy to find though...what season are they, do you know?


----------



## peacebabe

Hm ...... May be the same time as the Cabas ?? I found this from Bal.com ..... but it's stated as Lambskin ..... 

https://www.balenciaga.com/tn/navy-handbag_cod45320754sl.html



muchstuff said:


> I suspect they're not that easy to find though...what season are they, do you know?


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> Hm ...... May be the same time as the Cabas ?? I found this from Bal.com ..... but it's stated as Lambskin .....
> 
> https://www.balenciaga.com/tn/navy-handbag_cod45320754sl.html


Wonder how long the strap drop is? I'll have to keep an eye out on the pre-loved market, one more to add to the list, thanks my enabling friend


----------



## peacebabe

It's stated in the website you posted my dear ! 



muchstuff said:


> Wonder how long the strap drop is? I'll have to keep an eye out on the pre-loved market, one more to add to the list, thanks my enabling friend


----------



## muchstuff

peacebabe said:


> It's stated in the website you posted my dear !


Sorry I meant on the Cabas, can you shoulder it?


----------



## jabuti

peacebabe said:


> Im quite sure it's Cumin. Ask for the back of the tag, will be able to confirm



Thank you!  I am iffy on the color.  Sometimes they appear quite orange.  In other light, more flat.  The search continues!


----------



## jabuti

muchstuff said:


> Did you see my answer on the AT thread? Rose gold hardware and the colour cumin were both produced during the same year. It's just my best guess. Havana is a colour that I've seen referenced in the jacket thread but to my knowledge never in the handbag threads, or on the colour charts. If you post the pics needed for authentication on the AT thread we can try to confirm for you. The back of the interior tag may help to confirm the year/season. (This thread is supposed to be for bags that have been authenticated only).


Ah ok.  Thank you.


----------



## LouLie

Hi all! Sorry if this is the wrong place to post but was there ever a very dark, pretty much black, limited edition bal color called "Charcoal Grey"? I searched the bal reference library but wasn't able to find it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## peacebabe

There are many different official name for the grey. But don't think there is an official color as Charcoal Grey. If you can show us the bag, we may be able to help further



LouLie said:


> Hi all! Sorry if this is the wrong place to post but was there ever a very dark, pretty much black, limited edition bal color called "Charcoal Grey"? I searched the bal reference library but wasn't able to find it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## LouLie

peacebabe said:


> There are many different official name for the grey. But don't think there is an official color as Charcoal Grey. If you can show us the bag, we may be able to help further


I sent it back to the seller a couple of weeks ago because I thought it was fake. I was unfamiliar with the color code on the back of the tag (2011) and thought it was black and it should've been 1000 so I posted here on the pf at the time and others agreed with me the seller insisted it is an authentic limited edition charcoal grey GSH city. I'm having second thoughts that it might've been a less common very dark grey so needn't have the 1000 (black) color code.
I feel bad because I really don't want to leave her thinking she has a fake bag if it isn't.

Here are some pics. The first one of the full bag is the seller's pic, the others I took before I sent it back.

Thanks again!


----------



## peacebabe

Good that u returned. It's non authentic



LouLie said:


> I sent it back to the seller a couple of weeks ago because I thought it was fake. I was unfamiliar with the color code on the back of the tag (2011) and thought it was black and it should've been 1000 so I posted here on the pf at the time and others agreed with me the seller insisted it is an authentic limited edition charcoal grey GSH city. I'm having second thoughts that it might've been a less common very dark grey so needn't have the 1000 (black) color code.
> I feel bad because I really don't want to leave her thinking she has a fake bag if it isn't.
> 
> Here are some pics. The first one of the full bag is the seller's pic, the others I took before I sent it back.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4134744
> View attachment 4134745
> View attachment 4134746
> View attachment 4134747
> View attachment 4134748
> View attachment 4134749
> View attachment 4134750
> View attachment 4134751


----------



## LouLie

peacebabe said:


> Good that u returned. It's non authentic


Yay! I feel so much better! I should've just trusted my gut and the expertise of awesome pf'ers in the first place, but thank you for easing my overactive mind nonetheless.[emoji173]


----------



## peacebabe

You are most welcome 



LouLie said:


> Yay! I feel so much better! I should've just trusted my gut and the expertise of awesome pf'ers in the first place, but thank you for easing my overactive mind nonetheless.[emoji173]


----------



## kristinayoung

Does anybody know what year this bag is from? 

It is a City Specchio


----------



## muchstuff

kristinayoung said:


> Does anybody know what year this bag is from?
> 
> It is a City Specchio


2008-09 I think.


----------



## LostInBal

Ladies I’m wondering what color and season it is. Any help will be appreciated! TIA!


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> Ladies I’m wondering what color and season it is. Any help will be appreciated! TIA!



Pure guess but I'm thinking possible a F/W 2015 vert pinede?

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-ageneau-classic-city-vert-pinede-135294


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Pure guess but I'm thinking possible a F/W 2015 vert pinede?
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-ageneau-classic-city-vert-pinede-135294


OMG dear buddy!! Great observer!!
Thank you so much, looks exactly same green shade, never seen this color before!


----------



## muchstuff

aalinne_72 said:


> OMG dear buddy!! Great observer!!
> Thank you so much, looks exactly same green shade, never seen this color before!


Looks very pretty!


----------



## kristinayoung

Can someone please help me identify the multicoloured Balenciaga? 

Seller said it was a City, but it seems a bit larger than my other City bag? And the shoulderstrap is shorter??? 

But the modelnumber is model number for a City?


----------



## muchstuff

kristinayoung said:


> Can someone please help me identify the multicoloured Balenciaga?
> 
> Seller said it was a City, but it seems a bit larger than my other City bag? And the shoulderstrap is shorter???
> 
> But the modelnumber is model number for a City?
> View attachment 4147685
> View attachment 4147686
> View attachment 4147687
> View attachment 4147689
> View attachment 4147681
> View attachment 4147684



Are you asking for authentication ? Or just more info on the style?


----------



## kristinayoung

muchstuff said:


> Are you asking for authentication ? Or just more info on the style?


Just more info on the style. I'm pretty sure it's authentic because the details are the same as on my other City..


----------



## muchstuff

kristinayoung said:


> Just more info on the style. I'm pretty sure it's authentic because the details are the same as on my other City..


Here's an article from Purseblog, dated March 2009. I've read this particular bag (the black and white) was made for the F/W 2008 season.
https://www.purseblog.com/balenciaga/balenciaga-giant-lattice-city/
Here it is for S/S 2009 in a work...
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...ambskin-leather-giant-21-silver-work-bag.html
Praline S/S 2009 City...
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-lattice-woven-agneau-classic-city-praline-244223
I've searched the style and clubhouse threads and there doesn't seem to be anything specific. Someone else may have more info but from what I can find it's just a style that was made for a couple of seasons and not as a limited edition. I've found G21 and classic HW and a few different colour patterns, one with embossed croc on the leather bits. That's it so far...
EDIT: Just found a GCH one in red...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-balenciaga.712879/page-645#post-28632682


----------



## kristinayoung

muchstuff said:


> Here's an article from Purseblog, dated March 2009. I've read this particular bag (the black and white) was made for the F/W 2008 season.
> https://www.purseblog.com/balenciaga/balenciaga-giant-lattice-city/
> Here it is for S/S 2009 in a work...
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...ambskin-leather-giant-21-silver-work-bag.html
> Praline S/S 2009 City...
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-lattice-woven-agneau-classic-city-praline-244223
> I've searched the style and clubhouse threads and there doesn't seem to be anything specific. Someone else may have more info but from what I can find it's just a style that was made for a couple of seasons and not as a limited edition. I've found G21 and classic HW and a few different colour patterns, one with embossed croc on the leather bits. That's it so far...
> EDIT: Just found a GCH one in red...
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-balenciaga.712879/page-645#post-28632682



But why is shoulderstrap shorter than on my other city? And the bag a bit larger???


----------



## muchstuff

kristinayoung said:


> But why is shoulderstrap shorter than on my other city? And the bag a bit larger???



I have no idea...it would be interesting if someone else could measure theirs...


----------



## tnc 727

Does anyone know what this is? I check in the reference library, but maybe I just didn't check close enough. I fell off earth when the giant hardware came out. 

https://www.therealreal.com/product...els/balenciaga-motocross-giant-21-trapeze-bag


----------



## muchstuff

tnc 727 said:


> Does anyone know what this is? I check in the reference library, but maybe I just didn't check close enough. I fell off earth when the giant hardware came out.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...els/balenciaga-motocross-giant-21-trapeze-bag


It almost looks like they poked the sides in on a Work bag. As usual TRR hasn't posted anything helpful re: pics. I've personally never heard of a Bal trapeze bag.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Any info on this bag? I saw it in a Tradesy email but when I reverse image searched it, I was led right back to Tradesy and I can't find a listing for it. It looks super cute.


----------



## peacebabe

This is a Mini City



JVSXOXO said:


> Any info on this bag? I saw it in a Tradesy email but when I reverse image searched it, I was led right back to Tradesy and I can't find a listing for it. It looks super cute.
> View attachment 4158038


----------



## JVSXOXO

peacebabe said:


> This is a Mini City


Thank you. I can't find this particular style anywhere. It doesn't look full leather but I don't know if the material is canvas or something else. Sigh!

ETA: Found it! 
https://www.fwrd.com/product-balenc...lassic-mini-city-aj-in-blanc-noir/BALF-WY159/


----------



## muchstuff

JVSXOXO said:


> Thank you. I can't find this particular style anywhere. It doesn't look full leather but I don't know if the material is canvas or something else. Sigh!
> 
> ETA: Found it!
> https://www.fwrd.com/product-balenc...lassic-mini-city-aj-in-blanc-noir/BALF-WY159/


Balenciaga made bags out of various materials over the years, pony hair, linen, man-made materials (I have a denim trimmed with boar leather from 2005 if I remember correctly).


----------



## cybunny

Hello! Is anyone able to identify what season this colour is from? I'm guessing that it could be a *vert pinede?*

Also, noticed the fabric of the zippers are slightly different than the rest of the leather body. Could it be just the lighting? Is this normal or is this color discrepancy due to discoloration of the bag?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LostInBal

cybunny said:


> Hello! Is anyone able to identify what season this colour is from? I'm guessing that it could be a *vert pinede?*
> 
> Also, noticed the fabric of the zippers are slightly different than the rest of the leather body. Could it be just the lighting? Is this normal or is this color discrepancy due to discoloration of the bag?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4159286
> View attachment 4159287


It’s 07 F/W Pine in my opinion.

This is Vert Pinede


----------



## peacebabe

My guess is also 07 Pine. Get a sharp photo of the metal tag if you want a confirmation'




cybunny said:


> Hello! Is anyone able to identify what season this colour is from? I'm guessing that it could be a *vert pinede?*
> 
> Also, noticed the fabric of the zippers are slightly different than the rest of the leather body. Could it be just the lighting? Is this normal or is this color discrepancy due to discoloration of the bag?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4159286
> View attachment 4159287


----------



## Karnlapin

Can anyone help me authenticate this city bag please? Is it authentic.


----------



## muchstuff

Karnlapin said:


> View attachment 4167119
> View attachment 4167120
> 
> Can anyone help me authenticate this city bag please? Is it authentic.


You’re in the wrong thread for authentication. Please see the links in red below for the correct place to post and the photos needed.


----------



## Karnlapin

muchstuff said:


> You’re in the wrong thread for authentication. Please see the links in red below for the correct place to post and the photos needed.


Thank you


----------



## Karnlapin

muchstuff said:


> You’re in the wrong thread for authentication. Please see the links in red below for the correct place to post and the photos needed.


I can't find the link.


----------



## muchstuff

Karnlapin said:


> I can't find the link.



Try your laptop they don’t  seem to show on the app.


----------



## Karnlapin

muchstuff said:


> Try your laptop they don’t  seem to show on the app.


Thank you.


----------



## LostInBal

Karnlapin said:


> View attachment 4167119
> View attachment 4167120
> 
> Can anyone help me authenticate this city bag please? Is it authentic.


Looks 08 F/W Evergreen to me.


----------



## Karnlapin

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks 08 F/W Evergreen to me.


Thank you.


----------



## LostInBal

Karnlapin said:


> Thank you.


My pleasure dear


----------



## *NYC Princess*

What is this style called with the perforations and covered hardware? This one is unfortunately sold but it was a 2009 raisin city.


----------



## muchstuff

*NYC Princess* said:


> View attachment 4179449
> 
> 
> What is this style called with the perforations and covered hardware? This one is unfortunately sold but it was a 2009 raisin city.


It’s just called giant covered hardware. A lot of people call it brogues but brogues was released after giant covered hardware, looks basically the same but with a contrasting colour behind the perforations. I think the perforations on the brogues are slightly larger as well, and the covered HW slightly smaller.


----------



## lotusfeet

Omg [emoji50] how gorgeous is this? 
[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Luccibag

Hello. Can anyone tell me the name of this style?  I don’t have a shoulder strap for it so I assume it doesn’t come with one. Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Luccibag said:


> Hello. Can anyone tell me the name of this style?  I don’t have a shoulder strap for it so I assume it doesn’t come with one. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 4190215


Looks like a Mid-Afternoon bag.


----------



## Luccibag

muchstuff said:


> Looks lik
> 
> Looks like a Mid-Afternoon bag.



Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Luccibag said:


> Thank you so much!


My pleasure!


----------



## myamericanheart

Hi!  I recently picked up this bag and I was told it is the Velo but I’m actually not sure as it doesn’t seem as tall.  Does anyone have any insight?  It’s the tempete colour which I love! I’m new to the Balenciaga world ❤️


----------



## LostInBal

myamericanheart said:


> Hi!  I recently picked up this bag and I was told it is the Velo but I’m actually not sure as it doesn’t seem as tall.  Does anyone have any insight?  It’s the tempete colour which I love! I’m new to the Balenciaga world ❤️


2005 S/S Teal Blue City RH in my opinion..


----------



## ksuromax

myamericanheart said:


> Hi!  I recently picked up this bag and I was told it is the Velo but I’m actually not sure as it doesn’t seem as tall.  Does anyone have any insight?  It’s the tempete colour which I love! I’m new to the Balenciaga world ❤️


it is indeed a City as @aalinne_72 said, Velo would have a long xbody strap


----------



## myamericanheart

ksuromax said:


> it is indeed a City as @aalinne_72 said, Velo would have a long xbody strap


Thank you so much!  I got it for $300 so now I’m very happy!!!


----------



## ksuromax

myamericanheart said:


> Thank you so much!  I got it for $300 so now I’m very happy!!!


Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## kkmallru




----------



## ksuromax

kkmallru said:


> View attachment 4217910
> 
> View attachment 4217911
> View attachment 4217912


hardly anyone here will have enough expertise with fanny packs to ID it, but i have strange feeling that this particular one is not legit, can you post the tag back and front in the 'Authenticate this Bal' thread, please???


----------



## ionaa123

Hi ladies 
I've had this Bakenciaga day a few years, any idea on colour and year as paper year tag was missing. I was thinking 2005/6, def chèvre and older day stuck with colour as it has yellowed compared to mirror etc


----------



## ksuromax

ionaa123 said:


> Hi ladies
> I've had this Bakenciaga day a few years, any idea on colour and year as paper year tag was missing. I was thinking 2005/6, def chèvre and older day stuck with colour as it has yellowed compared to mirror etc


is there a pocket on the mirror? 
could be Naturel from 2007? 
or, yellowed White from 2008?


----------



## ionaa123

ksuromax said:


> is there a pocket on the mirror?
> could be Naturel from 2007?
> or, yellowed White from 2008?


 
Thank you lovely, yeah has a pocket, will go do some research x


----------



## ksuromax

ionaa123 said:


> Thank you lovely, yeah has a pocket, will go do some research x


then latest season would be SS 2008, look at the swatches in the ref library.
P.S. Leather texture looks more like 2006, or 2008, 2007 was not that wrinkled, but more smooth, puffed


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> then latest season would be SS 2008, look at the swatches in the ref library.
> P.S. Leather texture looks more like 2006, or 2008, 2007 was not that wrinkled, but more smooth, puffed


I could be 06 Ivory imo. I had it in a Courier. Both  extra tassels and mirror still kept the original off white color but the bag had totally yellowed.


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> I could be 06 Ivory imo. I had it in a Courier. Both  extra tassels and mirror still kept the original off white color but the bag had totally yellowed.


i can't really tell from the pics, plus colour changed anyway, but leather looks like 2006, or 2008 - soft, wrinkled and chewy


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> i can't really tell from the pics, plus colour changed anyway, but leather looks like 2006, or 2008 - soft, wrinkled and chewy


Mu Courier had same leather..


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Mu Courier had same leather..


so, i guess, with high probability we can say it is 2006 Ivory


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> so, i guess, with high probability we can say it is 2006 Ivory


Well, it’s a possibility but it could be also 07


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> Well, it’s a possibility but it could be also 07


It does not look like 07 leather


----------



## ionaa123

Lol guys thank you, I was thinking 2006 the leather is amazing, the picture with tassels show the colour of original colour well, it's great how the colour has aged throughout bag not patches, I bought few years back and needed some gentle cleaning and was surprised how well I got it back to life, I prefer the aged colour,
Wish hadn't come back on to forum looking at all yummy leather


----------



## missholly1212

Hi, can anyone tell me the name of this bag. It is a suede multi zip,the mirror has the card pocket. Thank you in advance [emoji4]


----------



## LostInBal

missholly1212 said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me the name of this bag. It is a suede multi zip,the mirror has the card pocket. Thank you in advance [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4226602
> View attachment 4226603
> View attachment 4226604


*2002 F/W Caramel Suede Veau Leather Multi-Zip Hardware "Lariat/Classique/First*


----------



## missholly1212

aalinne_72 said:


> *2002 F/W Caramel Suede Veau Leather Multi-Zip Hardware "Lariat/Classique/First*



Thank you aalinne_72[emoji4]


----------



## LostInBal

missholly1212 said:


> Thank you aalinne_72[emoji4]


My pleasure dear 
This one is a collector piece, take care of her!


----------



## missholly1212

aalinne_72 said:


> My pleasure dear
> This one is a collector piece, take care of her!



That I will certainly do[emoji4]


----------



## saracate

Can anyone identify the year and/or colour of the beauty on the right? The photo is from PurseBlog but the entry must have been deleted because all I could find was the photo, no description.


----------



## muchstuff

saracate said:


> Can anyone identify the year and/or colour of the beauty on the right? The photo is from PurseBlog but the entry must have been deleted because all I could find was the photo, no description.
> View attachment 4236250


What was the date of the PurseBlog posting?


----------



## saracate

muchstuff said:


> What was the date of the PurseBlog posting?


May 2016


----------



## saracate

saracate said:


> May 2016


 Never mind - I did more research and found the photo posted on TPF. The colour on the right is Gris Taupe! It appears to me to be more of a mint/sage green, but it must be the lighting.


----------



## muchstuff

saracate said:


> Never mind - I did more research and found the photo posted on TPF. The colour on the right is Gris Taupe! It appears to me to be more of a mint/sage green, but it must be the lighting.


I was going to suggest the lighting was off. I've gone through all of the colours that I could find for the seasons around that time and nothing really matched. What are the other two colours in the pic?


----------



## saracate

muchstuff said:


> I was going to suggest the lighting was off. I've gone through all of the colours that I could find for the seasons around that time and nothing really matched. What are the other two colours in the pic?


Bleu acier and rose des sables. They're all beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

saracate said:


> Bleu acier and rose des sables. They're all beautiful!


They must have some weird filter on that photo, I looked at several photos of both those colours because it seemed logical but they looked nothing like the pic. Glad you found your info!


----------



## leannekhor

Dearies..need your help to identify the color of this beauty. Thanks in advance.


----------



## muchstuff

leannekhor said:


> Dearies..need your help to identify the color of this beauty. Thanks in advance.


Looks like Vert Veronese from 2015 but it would help to see the back of the interior tag.


----------



## Millelo

Can anyone tell me the name og this model?


----------



## muchstuff

Millelo said:


> Can anyone tell me the name og this model?


I believe this is a Ticket.


----------



## eyelovemonogram

Can you tell me about this color? Is this new? From which season? I really like it but I cannot find any pics of this colors. 

Ps. The new box is grey, isn’t it? 
Ps. 2 I tried this at Emquatier shop Thailand


----------



## muchstuff

eyelovemonogram said:


> Can you tell me about this color? Is this new? From which season? I really like it but I cannot find any pics of this colors.
> 
> Ps. The new box is grey, isn’t it?
> Ps. 2 I tried this at Emquatier shop Thailand


We're more about bags than trainers but hopefully someone can help...


----------



## gorillanephew

I recently picked this bag up and was looking for some style information. I can’t seem to find anything! Thx!


----------



## muchstuff

gorillanephew said:


> I recently picked this bag up and was looking for some style information. I can’t seem to find anything! Thx!


This thread is for reference info, you're better off on the general Bal thread...
https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/balenciaga.15/

Here's a link to one I found online, I doubt you'll get much more info as its not a well-known style. All you can tell from the tag is that it's prior to 2011.
https://shoplindasstuff.com/products/979826


----------



## gorillanephew

muchstuff said:


> This thread is for reference info, you're better off on the general Bal thread...
> https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/balenciaga.15/
> 
> Here's a link to one I found online, I doubt you'll get much more info as its not a well-known style. All you can tell from the tag is that it's prior to 2011.
> https://shoplindasstuff.com/products/979826


Thank you so much! That’s more that I found!


----------



## muchstuff

gorillanephew said:


> Thank you so much! That’s more that I found!


My pleasure!


----------



## amstevens714

Can someone help me identify if this the giant 12 hardware or just the giant? Year? Any chance ?

Thank you!!! ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

amstevens714 said:


> Can someone help me identify if this the giant 12 hardware or just the giant? Year? Any chance ?
> 
> Thank you!!! ❤️


There's no such thing as just giant hardware, it's either G21 or G12. G21 was discontinued several years ago, this bag is from 2015 and is G12.


----------



## amstevens714

muchstuff said:


> There's no such thing as just giant hardware, it's either G21 or G12. G21 was discontinued several years ago, this bag is from 2015 and is G12.



I feel quite dumb now ‍♀️ Thank you so much for your very patient help. Very grateful for all your help today! ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

amstevens714 said:


> I feel quite dumb now ‍♀️ Thank you so much for your very patient help. Very grateful for all your help today! ❤️


Not to worry, this is how we all learned. The G21 was discontinued at the end of 2011 and replaced with the G12 (there were complaints about the weight of the G21 hardware). Both are discontinued now to the best of my knowledge. I've read that the numbers refer to the measurements of the hardware, the G21 was 21 mm and the G12 12mm, although I've never measured them to confirm this.  However, to add to the confusion, the giant hardware on the Day, Work and Weekender, in both G21 and g12, are a different size than on the other bags. Confused yet...?


----------



## amstevens714

muchstuff said:


> Not to worry, this is how we all learned. The G21 was discontinued at the end of 2011 and replaced with the G12 (there were complaints about the weight of the G21 hardware). Both are discontinued now to the best of my knowledge. I've read that the numbers refer to the measurements of the hardware, the G21 was 21 mm and the G12 12mm, although I've never measured them to confirm this.  However, to add to the confusion, the giant hardware on the Day, Work and Weekender, in both G21 and g12, are a different size than on the other bags. Confused yet...?



Thank you so much! I totally agree on the weight of the 21. I have a city that I love but that hardware is heavy! This has been incredibly informative. I do find it interesting that it’s completely discontinued. I didn’t know that. The ME is definitely calling me name next. ThNk you again so much!!! ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you so much! I totally agree on the weight of the 21. I have a city that I love but that hardware is heavy! This has been incredibly informative. I do find it interesting that it’s completely discontinued. I didn’t know that. The ME is definitely calling me name next. ThNk you again so much!!! ❤️


My pleasure!


----------



## Jc-79

Please help!
I am thinking to buy this Balenciaga bag. The colour was redone. Does any now of it is authentic?
Thank you


----------



## Jc-79




----------



## happyland2

hello, can you please help to authenciate this balenciaga papier mini bag? 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4271815
View attachment 4271816
View attachment 4271817


----------



## muchstuff

happyland2 said:


> hello, can you please help to authenciate this balenciaga papier mini bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4271815
> View attachment 4271816
> View attachment 4271817





Jc-79 said:


> Please help!
> I am thinking to buy this Balenciaga bag. The colour was redone. Does any now of it is authentic?
> Thank you


This is not an authentication thread. Please post only on the authenticate this thread, no duplicate posts please.


----------



## dolali

Is this maybe Lagoon? Thank you dear experts!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...g:MbYAAOSwTxhcB061:rk:4:pf:0&autorefresh=true


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Is this maybe Lagoon? Thank you dear experts!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...g:MbYAAOSwTxhcB061:rk:4:pf:0&autorefresh=true


Too early for lagon, I'm thinking cyclade? (I'd ask to see the handle if you're seriously interested, a twiggy can hide a lot!).


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Too early for lagon, I'm thinking cyclade? (I'd ask to see the handle if you're seriously interested, a twiggy can hide a lot!).



Thank you so much muchstuff! I will ask for picture of handle without twiggy!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Thank you so much muchstuff! I will ask for picture of handle without twiggy!


I think you're OK based on what I see of the bag but keep in mind that the pics needed for authentication aren't there.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Too early for lagon, I'm thinking cyclade? (I'd ask to see the handle if you're seriously interested, a twiggy can hide a lot!).





muchstuff said:


> I think you're OK based on what I see of the bag but keep in mind that the pics needed for authentication aren't there.



Seller sent pics of handles and it seems to be in good condition. However, I am not sure I will get the bag, I am just not sure about the color.   Thank you for your input muchstuff! Always appreciate your time!


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> Is this maybe Lagoon? Thank you dear experts!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...g:MbYAAOSwTxhcB061:rk:4:pf:0&autorefresh=true


definitely NOT Lagon


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Seller sent pics of handles and it seems to be in good condition. However, I am not sure I will get the bag, I am just not sure about the color.   Thank you for your input muchstuff! Always appreciate your time!


My pleasure!


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> definitely NOT Lagon





Thank you so much ksuromax


----------



## Kimbashop

I'm hoping to get some help with identifying my new to me Day. I bought it from AFF and the tag that came with it would indicate that it is a 2007 chevre in plomb. However, many things suggest that this tag is not the original tag for this bag. First, a helpful tPF pointed out that the style code on the paper tag is for the city. Second, she also pointed out that the stamp 1202 (leather tag) is the color code for anthra. Third, the mirror does not have a pocket on the back. Fourth, the bag has always looked like anthracite and has felt like a thick chewey agneau. It doesn't seem to be similar to any of the 07 plomb bags. I was also advised The "made in Italy" stamp on the back of the bag tag suggests that the bag was made between 2008-2010. So, I'm wondering if you might help me figure out what year it is from. 

I've posted pics below, but here are some more characteristics:
1. Bag has thick, chewey, leather with a small wrinkle pattern. it is resilient and pliable and has softened with wear and a lot of moisturizing.
2. Chameleon colors: looks steel grey in indirect day light, blue-gray in flourescent or night time light. In natural open light it has a slight teal cast, leaning slightly toward greenish teal than blueish. The anthra color is a medium dark shade. It definitely would not be mistaken for blue or black. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




thanks for all of your help.


----------



## houseof999

Can anyone ID this for me? Looking for style name and colors it was available in. TIA. 

https://bnc.lt/focc/qCTBjldeGS


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Can anyone ID this for me? Looking for style name and colors it was available in. TIA.
> 
> https://bnc.lt/focc/qCTBjldeGS[/QUOTE


The style is called the Metro. This bag would have been made roughly somewhere from 2008-2010 and available in the colours for the applicable seasons. Google "Balenciaga metro" and you'll find some examples.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> The style is called the Metro. This bag would have been made roughly somewhere from 2008-2010 and available in the colours for the applicable seasons. Google "Balenciaga metro" and you'll find some examples.


Thank you for your fast reply! Much appreciated!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Thank you for your fast reply! Much appreciated!


My pleasure!


----------



## missholly1212

Hi, I know this is a city but would like to know the color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Thanks in advance [emoji4]


----------



## muchstuff

missholly1212 said:


> Hi, I know this is a city but would like to know the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance [emoji4]


I'm afraid this one's not authentic, sorry.


----------



## Orangeapple

Hi, anyone can tell which year is this clutch and possible to tell if is authentic? 

Many thanks.


----------



## ksuromax

Orangeapple said:


> Hi, anyone can tell which year is this clutch and possible to tell if is authentic?
> 
> Many thanks.


All authenticity related queries shall be posted in the relevant thread and pictures must be in appropriate format. 
Basis visible markers here (without commenting on authenticity) i would guess this one is from 2010, or SS 2011


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> All authenticity related queries shall be posted in the relevant thread and pictures must be in appropriate format.
> Basis visible markers here (without commenting on authenticity) i would guess this one is from 2010, or SS 2011


Upper case “MADE IN ITALY”, would have to be 2011, no?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Upper case “MADE IN ITALY”, would have to be 2011, no?


yes, then it's only 1 option - SS 2011
AW would have a letter


----------



## houseof999

What bag is this? And from what year? 

https://bnc.lt/focc/l7mF8TYt0S


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> What bag is this? And from what year?
> 
> https://bnc.lt/focc/l7mF8TYt0S


This thread is for authenticated bags only. It's pre 2011, and not from the Moto line, very possible that it didn't have a specific name.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> This thread is for authenticated bags only. It's pre 2011, and not from the Moto line, very possible that it didn't have a specific name.


Oops sorry. Thank you. New to this brand and have a lot to learn.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Oops sorry. Thank you. New to this brand and have a lot to learn.


No worries! I doubt you'll find much more info, if you google the style code 132118 there are a couple of listings but they don't give a lot more info. One lists it as made of chèvre (goat) leather. I'm not familiar with the style but the tag looks authentic to me.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> No worries! I doubt you'll find much more info, if you google the style code 132118 there are a couple of listings but they don't give a lot more info. One lists it as made of chèvre (goat) leather. I'm not familiar with the style but the tag looks authentic to me.



Thank you again so much! I just went to post 1 to see if I missed the rules but didn't see any rules of posting. Pardon my ignorance. [emoji15]


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Thank you again so much! I just went to post 1 to see if I missed the rules but didn't see any rules of posting. Pardon my ignorance. [emoji15]


No apologies necessary, I just checked and don't see any rules either although I could have sworn they were there at one point ...


----------



## sinny1

Anyone know what year this is from? I just purchased this and wanted more info on this WOC. I am not as familiar with Balenciaga, thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

sinny1 said:


> Anyone know what year this is from? I just purchased this and wanted more info on this WOC. I am not as familiar with Balenciaga, thank you!


It looks like it might be a C tag (based on the FP pics but I can't read it for sure). If so it would be F/W 2016. (This isn't confirming authenticity).


----------



## akarp317

I need some more help from the pros. I bought this day, which was advertised as lagon, but It looks too blue to be lagon. Can anyone figure out what color/season it is? There is a pocket on the back of the mirror. Pics below. 








Thanks as usual!


----------



## muchstuff

akarp317 said:


> I need some more help from the pros. I bought this day, which was advertised as lagon, but It looks too blue to be lagon. Can anyone figure out what color/season it is? There is a pocket on the back of the mirror. Pics below.
> 
> View attachment 4301626
> View attachment 4301627
> View attachment 4301628
> View attachment 4301629
> View attachment 4301630
> View attachment 4301631
> 
> Thanks as usual!


It'll be between 2005 and S/S 08. I'm guessing maybe an 07 French blue? Just a guess, maybe someone else can dial it in.


----------



## akarp317

My guess is French blue or Electric blue, but it doesn’t look very “electric.” Is there a way to tell which one it is?



muchstuff said:


> It'll be between 2005 and S/S 08. I'm guessing maybe an 07 French blue? Just a guess, maybe someone else can dial it in.


----------



## muchstuff

akarp317 said:


> My guess is French blue or Electric blue, but it doesn’t look very “electric.” Is there a way to tell which one it is?


No colour codes on those bags...


----------



## Conni618

Haven't had one for a while, but I remember French Blue having more greenish tinge.  I think it might be Electric Blue.  Here's a shot of my long gone French Blue.  If you check the Library photos for likely candidates, it might help to compare the color of the zipper tape.  The cloth changes less with age and lighting.  

:


----------



## __maryb__

Hi everyone !

I'm from France , and I'm searching a new baby Balenciaga , but I want to buy a second hand ! so I found one , the medium city giant in gold , I don't know the real good name , !

I think is authentic, but I know in 2019 the copies can really be misleading !

So I search on internet and I found you forum ! So I ask the seller to have more pictures :

The leather. look good , the number look ok , the rivets are looking good too , and the shoulder as well ! so she don't have the bill because this is the second hand too , but before buy it I want to know if he's really authentic, and if is not , to what did you see that ??

Many many thanks for your help and really sorry for my bad English !!!!

Mary


----------



## muchstuff

__maryb__ said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> I'm from France , and I'm searching a new baby Balenciaga , but I want to buy a second hand ! so I found one , the medium city giant in gold , I don't know the real good name , !
> 
> I think is authentic, but I know in 2019 the copies can really be misleading !
> 
> So I search on internet and I found you forum ! So I ask the seller to have more pictures :
> 
> The leather. look good , the number look ok , the rivets are looking good too , and the shoulder as well ! so she don't have the bill because this is the second hand too , but before buy it I want to know if he's really authentic, and if is not , to what did you see that ??
> 
> Many many thanks for your help and really sorry for my bad English !!!!
> 
> Mary
> 
> View attachment 4307006
> View attachment 4307007
> View attachment 4307008
> View attachment 4307009
> View attachment 4307010
> View attachment 4307011
> View attachment 4307012


Hi and welcome! Your bag looks promising but you're missing several of the photos we need to authenticate. (And the one of the tag back isn't showing the bottom line clearly). Please see the links below in red, one will show you the photos we need and the format they need to be in, and the other is the link to the correct thread for authentication. Please repost with the needed photos there and we'll take a look.


----------



## akarp317

Thanks! I checked the zipper tape and tried to compare to the old pics posted but it’s hard to tell for sure. I think I’m leaning towards the electric blue from what I’ve read because the leather looks glossier and it has a bit more of an agneau feel to it I think... I may be wrong but oh well. Thanks for weighing in!



Conni618 said:


> Haven't had one for a while, but I remember French Blue having more greenish tinge.  I think it might be Electric Blue.  Here's a shot of my long gone French Blue.  If you check the Library photos for likely candidates, it might help to compare the color of the zipper tape.  The cloth changes less with age and lighting.
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4306850


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Thanks for your help


----------



## cbarrus

It would be from spring-summer 2013. When I google the color code (the last four digits at the top of the back of the tag), it comes up as bleu tropical.


----------



## Lanier

What a gorgeous color!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

cbarrus said:


> It would be from spring-summer 2013. When I google the color code (the last four digits at the top of the back of the tag), it comes up as bleu tropical.


Thank you !


----------



## Rumbabird

Does anyone have any idea what this color might be? 

https://www.therealreal.com/product...nciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag--bzon28cnjE

It's identified as "lilac" but it seems much darker to me.  Ink?  Eggplant?  Blue lavande?  A photo of the tag sure would make it easier 

So the description says it's from '06; and if that is correct, it looks more like "ink" to me.  What do y'all think?


----------



## muchstuff

Rumbabird said:


> Does anyone have any idea what this color might be?
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...nciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag--bzon28cnjE
> 
> It's identified as "lilac" but it seems much darker to me.  Ink?  Eggplant?  Blue lavande?  A photo of the tag sure would make it easier
> 
> So the description says it's from '06; and if that is correct, it looks more like "ink" to me.  What do y'all think?


It looks like it could possibly be a faded ink. I see it’s been sold, did you purchase?


----------



## Rumbabird

muchstuff said:


> It looks like it could possibly be a faded ink. I see it’s been sold, did you purchase?


Hmmmm, yes, maybe faded ink.  Certainly not lilac.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Hi! I'm sooo excited for my first ever Bbag! I made a resolution not to buy any bag this year but this Town has been in my wishlist for more than 2 years I think. Breaking my ban for this bag is well worth it!

But since I'm new to Balenciaga (my first love is LV when it comes to bags), I am not yet familiar with the official color and the year my bag was made. I'm hoping you can help me with this guys and may this be the beginning of more learnings with regards to Bbags. Tia! 

(1st photo is mine. Her first day with me. The next 2 pics are her pics from the listing.)


----------



## muchstuff

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Hi! I'm sooo excited for my first ever Bbag! I made a resolution not to buy any bag this year but this Town has been in my wishlist for more than 2 years I think. Breaking my ban for this bag is well worth it!
> 
> But since I'm new to Balenciaga (my first love is LV when it comes to bags), I am not yet familiar with the official color and the year my bag was made. I'm hoping you can help me with this guys and may this be the beginning of more learnings with regards to Bbags. Tia!
> 
> (1st photo is mine. Her first day with me. The next 2 pics are her pics from the listing.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4325129
> View attachment 4325130
> View attachment 4325131


The tag shows F/W 2012 latte. If you'd like to have it authenticated just to be on the safe side please post the applicable pics on the AT thread. (For future reference this thread is supposed to be for authenticated bags only).


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

muchstuff said:


> The tag shows F/W 2012 latte. If you'd like to have it authenticated just to be on the safe side please post the applicable pics on the AT thread. (For future reference this thread is supposed to be for authenticated bags only).


Hi thanks! I super appreciate your prompt reply, MS! And my apologies. Will do your advice! Thanks again from the bottom of my heart! [emoji8]


----------



## muchstuff

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Hi thanks! I super appreciate your prompt reply, MS! And my apologies. Will do your advice! Thanks again from the bottom of my heart! [emoji8]


Happy to help!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

muchstuff said:


> Happy to help!


A question suddenly popped into my mind.. Is this lambskin? Tia!


----------



## muchstuff

LVintage_LVoe said:


> A question suddenly popped into my mind.. Is this lambskin? Tia!


Yes it is.


----------



## themeanreds

Authenticated in authenticate thread, but I’m not 100% on color. I’m thinking pourpre? The hardware looks warm indoors, but silver outdoors. The indoor pics are not the best, but just to show the number on it. To my eyes it has a raspberry red tone, but it photographs differently. Thanks!


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi! I got this authenticated in the authentication thread, and I would greatly appreciate it if I could get some help identifying the colour/year! I have attached some photos in natural light below.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

themeanreds said:


> Authenticated in authenticate thread, but I’m not 100% on color. I’m thinking pourpre? The hardware looks warm indoors, but silver outdoors. The indoor pics are not the best, but just to show the number on it. To my eyes it has a raspberry red tone, but it photographs differently. Thanks!
> View attachment 4326770
> 
> View attachment 4326769
> 
> View attachment 4326767
> 
> View attachment 4326768


Here's a couple pics of my (now sold) pourpre Day. First one is outside, second one in. Does to look like yours? Colour's pretty true to life.


----------



## muchstuff

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi! I got this authenticated in the authentication thread, and I would greatly appreciate it if I could get some help identifying the colour/year! I have attached some photos in natural light below.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I've done some research and the current triangle square bags are coming up in "bleu roi" when I use 4130 as a colour code. Bleu roi was manufactured in 2006 and 2010, the 06 would be chèvre and the 2010 would be agneau. @ksuromax , what do you think?
I did find one make up clutch on a site I'm unfamiliar with that has the colour code as 4130 and they say it's 2010.  I can't verify that though.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

muchstuff said:


> Yes it is.



Thank you again, MS! Really appreciate it!


----------



## muchstuff

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Thank you again, MS! Really appreciate it!


My pleasure!


----------



## themeanreds

muchstuff said:


> Here's a couple pics of my (now sold) pourpre Day. First one is outside, second one in. Does to look like yours? Colour's pretty true to life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4326948
> View attachment 4326949


It looks sort of like the photo of your Day outside. Thanks.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I've done some research and the current triangle square bags are coming up in "bleu roi" when I use 4130 as a colour code. Bleu roi was manufactured in 2006 and 2010, the 06 would be chèvre and the 2010 would be agneau. @ksuromax , what do you think?
> I did find one make up clutch on a site I'm unfamiliar with that has the colour code as 4130 and they say it's 2010.  I can't verify that though.


leather looks smooth, i would guess it's 2006 chevre, by the way it waded it's very appropriate for that era... #methinks


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> leather looks smooth, i would guess it's 2006 chevre, by the way it waded it's very appropriate for that era... #methinks


It's a bit odd because if I look at 2010 bleu roi bags the colour code is 4170 not 4130 but as I said the current bags that 4130 pulls up are called bleu roi, which will be the third time that name has been used. Plus there's the other make up clutch I found with 4130 as the colour code that is described as bleu roi. But it's the only colour I can think of...


----------



## kerstinmaria

ksuromax said:


> leather looks smooth, i would guess it's 2006 chevre, by the way it waded it's very appropriate for that era... #methinks





muchstuff said:


> It's a bit odd because if I look at 2010 bleu roi bags the colour code is 4170 not 4130 but as I said the current bags that 4130 pulls up are called bleu roi, which will be the third time that name has been used. Plus there's the other make up clutch I found with 4130 as the colour code that is described as bleu roi. But it's the only colour I can think of...



Thank you both for your input! It does seem like it could be bleu roi. I came across this PurseForum thread with photos of a 2010 bleu roi before and after fading. Mine looks a lot like the faded one.  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fading-bleu-roi-2010-rggh-town.759369/

It's funny, the only two Balenciaga bags I own are actually from 2010 and 2006. I will say the leather of this pouch feels more like my 2010 city than my 2006 first, but it is difficult to tell.


----------



## muchstuff

kerstinmaria said:


> Thank you both for your input! It does seem like it could be bleu roi. I came across this PurseForum thread with photos of a 2010 bleu roi before and after fading. Mine looks a lot like the faded one.  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fading-bleu-roi-2010-rggh-town.759369/
> 
> It's funny, the only two Balenciaga bags I own are actually from 2010 and 2006. I will say the leather of this pouch feels more like my 2010 city than my 2006 first, but it is difficult to tell.


You have the bag in hand so are a better judge of the leather feel. If the 2010 bleu roi had fading issues as well its probably 2010. I don't think bags as far back as 2006 had colour codes...I'll have to research the years the codes were debossed in the bags. I THINK it started around 2010 but I'm not sure.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Here's a couple pics of my (now sold) pourpre Day. First one is outside, second one in. Does to look like yours? Colour's pretty true to life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4326948
> View attachment 4326949




This such a GORGEOUS Day! How did I miss it when you sold it? Maybe I was more into looking for BVs than Bals at the time


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> This such a GORGEOUS Day! How did I miss it when you sold it? Maybe I was more into looking for BVs than Bals at the time


I look back at pics and am amazed at how beautiful some of the bag I've sold were


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I look back at pics and am amazed at how beautiful some of the bag I've sold were


that's why i'm holding on to mine and take my time before i really decide to sell something!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> that's why i'm holding on to mine and take my time before i really decide to sell something!


Which is smart, but the reality is, beautiful yes, but either colours or styles that don’t work for me. What I have to do is stop buying just because they’re pretty and only buy styles and colours I know I’ll use!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Which is smart, but the reality is, beautiful yes, but either colours or styles that don’t work for me. What I have to do is stop buying just because they’re pretty and only buy styles and colours I know I’ll use!


i was buying out of curiosity at first, now i am slowly correcting my own mistakes


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i was buying out of curiosity at first, now i am slowly correcting my own mistakes


Exactly, although I'm still willing to risk on new styles. Sometimes it works out, like with the Bazar.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Exactly, although I'm still willing to risk on new styles. Sometimes it works out, like with the Bazar.


ditto!


----------



## babibarbie

Hi ladies! I want to put my balenciaga for sale, but after years in the closet, I forgot the model of it!‍♀️‍♀️ can pls someone help me identify it so i can sell properly? Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

babibarbie said:


> Hi ladies! I want to put my balenciaga for sale, but after years in the closet, I forgot the model of it!‍♀️‍♀️ can pls someone help me identify it so i can sell properly? Thank you!


Part time, 2012, colour name Cassis, Rose gold G12 hw


----------



## babibarbie

ksuromax said:


> Part time, 2012, colour name Cassis, Rose gold G12 hw


Thank you sooooo much !!!!


----------



## ksuromax

babibarbie said:


> Thank you sooooo much !!!!


my pleasure!


----------



## DoubleCherryPie

Hi guys - any chance of identifying this one? I've been searching my brains out and I still haven't found an answer!


----------



## muchstuff

DoubleCherryPie said:


> Hi guys - any chance of identifying this one? I've been searching my brains out and I still haven't found an answer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344578


I don't know if it actually had a specific name or if it just falls under the generic crossbody messenger. A pic of the interior tag back would help.


----------



## muchstuff

Or possibly flat messenger, I've come up with a couple of possible style codes. 497717 or 177289.


----------



## Cutiebag

do these two look like real balenciagas' on the realreal? 

https://www.therealreal.com/product...ickid=WiCWfYzAbxyJR9W0UfQwQyYMUkgSfSV20yT60Y0

https://www.therealreal.com/product...ickid=WiCWfYzAbxyJR9W0UfQwQyYMUkgSfSUG0yT60Y0


----------



## Cutiebag

Thank you all so much!!! And can anyone tell me what style or name this bag has?


----------



## ksuromax

Cutiebag said:


> do these two look like real balenciagas' on the realreal?
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-leather-handle-bag-iO640pl4jJM?sid=ncvyyf&irgwc=1&utm_source=impactradius&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=8270&utm_content=Online Tracking Link&utm_tem=ONLINE_TRACKING_LINK&clickid=WiCWfYzAbxyJR9W0UfQwQyYMUkgSfSV20yT60Y0
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-leather-shoulder-bag-hJ3sh5gsHtY?sid=ncvyyf&irgwc=1&utm_source=impactradius&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=8270&utm_content=Online Tracking Link&utm_tem=ONLINE_TRACKING_LINK&clickid=WiCWfYzAbxyJR9W0UfQwQyYMUkgSfSUG0yT60Y0


Balenciaga is not only Moto bags, they have made tons of others, but none had ever come close to the glory of Moto bags and many just flew under radar. 
Myself, personally, cannot help you with accurate info on either unfortunately, but maybe someone who knows rare models well can chime in?...


----------



## Cutiebag

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga is not only Moto bags, they have made tons of others, but none had ever come close to the glory of Moto bags and many just flew under radar.
> Myself, personally, cannot help you with accurate info on either unfortunately, but maybe someone who knows rare models well can chime in?...



I do not understand your response? I'm so sorry! What is the name of this style?


----------



## Cutiebag

Hello! What is the name of this bag's style?
https://www.therealreal.com/product...ickid=WiCWfYzAbxyJR9W0UfQwQyYMUkgSfSUG0yT60Y0


----------



## ksuromax

Cutiebag said:


> I do not understand your response? I'm so sorry! What is the name of this style?


my answer is that it can be Balenciaga, but i am not familiar with this model.


----------



## Cutiebag

ksuromax said:


> my answer is that it can be Balenciaga, but i am not familiar with this model.


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Cutiebag said:


> do these two look like real balenciagas' on the realreal?
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-leather-handle-bag-iO640pl4jJM?sid=ncvyyf&irgwc=1&utm_source=impactradius&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=8270&utm_content=Online Tracking Link&utm_tem=ONLINE_TRACKING_LINK&clickid=WiCWfYzAbxyJR9W0UfQwQyYMUkgSfSV20yT60Y0
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-leather-shoulder-bag-hJ3sh5gsHtY?sid=ncvyyf&irgwc=1&utm_source=impactradius&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=8270&utm_content=Online Tracking Link&utm_tem=ONLINE_TRACKING_LINK&clickid=WiCWfYzAbxyJR9W0UfQwQyYMUkgSfSUG0yT60Y0


Without commenting on authenticity I've seen the first bag referred to as a "sac superb 99bat29". No idea if that's a Balenciaga name, it seems quite odd.


----------



## muneed

Who know model of this Balenciaga?


----------



## stylarella

Hi, how's it going?
Can anybody help me identify my Part Time GH? 
That's (the style) the most information I could find out from the serial number it's all so confusing witht the diff coloured hardware.....
I got it in Singapore or perhaps Bkk over 5 years ago...


----------



## muchstuff

stylarella said:


> Hi, how's it going?
> Can anybody help me identify my Part Time GH?
> That's (the style) the most information I could find out from the serial number it's all so confusing witht the diff coloured hardware.....
> I got it in Singapore or perhaps Bkk over 5 years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4378204


Can you post pics of the front and back of the interior tag, close up and clear?


----------



## CharlotteField

I had a client purchase this bag in Malaga, Spain in 1999, am trying to get an idea of it's value and origin? Thus far the internet has duped me on this one, I can't identify it at all. Thanks guys

EDIT: Oops, new here and am now realizing I should have posted this in the identification thread, any tips on merging and deleting are appreciated.


----------



## CharlotteField

I need help identifying this Balenciaga bag, a client of mine reportedly bought it in 1999 in Malaga, Spain. I haven't been able to find anything like it online.


----------



## lambstoothgal

Can someone tell me if this is an actual B style or if it’s a B inspired bag? If it is real, what in the world is it called? Thank you! xo


----------



## ksuromax

lambstoothgal said:


> Can someone tell me if this is an actual B style or if it’s a B inspired bag? If it is real, what in the world is it called? Thank you! xo


papier ziparound Sight clutch
i have definitely seen a real Bal of very similar look, but can't say anything about this one without proper pics


----------



## lambstoothgal

ksuromax said:


> papier ziparound Sight clutch
> i have definitely seen a real Bal of very similar look, but can't say anything about this one without proper pics


Thank you!! That’s the one!


----------



## Lyranyc

Hi.  Can someone please identify this bag for me?  It says it is a City Bag.  Is it?  Thanks!  Posting both pics and the link.









https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/68528869_balenciaga-extra-large-city-bag


----------



## muchstuff

Lyranyc said:


> Hi.  Can someone please identify this bag for me?  It says it is a City Bag.  Is it?  Thanks!  Posting both pics and the link.
> 
> View attachment 4391309
> View attachment 4391311
> View attachment 4391312
> View attachment 4391313
> View attachment 4391314
> View attachment 4391315
> 
> 
> https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/68528869_balenciaga-extra-large-city-bag


This is a Weekender. There was a large City made which was similar in size, a little smaller I think.


----------



## CeeJay

Just based on the dust bag, the zipper pulls, inside lining, etc. - it looks like this bag pre-dates the Motorcycle line; might be harder to identify (beautiful leather though)!!!


----------



## atlantis1982

Lyranyc said:


> Hi.  Can someone please identify this bag for me?  It says it is a City Bag.  Is it?  Thanks!  Posting both pics and the link.
> 
> View attachment 4391309
> View attachment 4391311
> View attachment 4391312
> View attachment 4391313
> View attachment 4391314
> View attachment 4391315
> 
> 
> https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/68528869_balenciaga-extra-large-city-bag


This style is called the Weekender.  It was renamed the City XL a few years ago, but as your bag is an A tag (2005) the official name would be Weekender. (Essentially a larger version of the Work, which is a larger version of the City.)


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> This style is called the Weekender.  It was renamed the City XL a few years ago, but as your bag is an A tag (2005) the official name would be Weekender. (Essentially a larger version of the Work, which is a larger version of the City.)



The shape of the City XL is different at the top edge, it has the U-shaped dip in the centre between the handles whereas the Weekender is straight across at the top and has a centre seam. City XL is 20.3" W x 14" H x 9.4" D and the Weekender was 21" W x 15' H x 9" D so very similar in size.
EDIT: Sorry, meant to quote you on this @Lyranyc!


----------



## Lyranyc

muchstuff said:


> The shape of the City XL is different at the top edge, it has the U-shaped dip in the centre between the handles whereas the Weekender is straight across at the top and has a centre seam. City XL is 20.3" W x 14" H x 9.4" D and the Weekender was 21" W x 15' H x 9" D so very similar in size.
> EDIT: Sorry, meant to quote you on this @Lyranyc!


Thank you everyone!  That's really helpful!!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Lyranyc said:


> Thank you everyone!  That's really helpful!!!!!


My pleasure!


----------



## ScarletBrown

Hi, I'm new to this community. How it does work


----------



## muchstuff

ScarletBrown said:


> Hi, I'm new to this community. How it does work


Welcome! In what sense? How does what work?


----------



## Jenniesxxi

Since my G21 has no letter to specify its year, could you please help me with this?
Thanks a bunch in advance!!

Ps. It's not a fake right?


----------



## muchstuff

Jenniesxxi said:


> Since my G21 has no letter to specify its year, could you please help me with this?
> Thanks a bunch in advance!!
> 
> Ps. It's not a fake right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398777
> View attachment 4398778
> View attachment 4398780
> View attachment 4398781


Please post in the "Authenticate this" thread if you want help with authentication. That's your first step. You can ask the season of your bag there as well. Please see second link below for photos needed.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Anyone ever see one of these or know anything about it? Apparently it's called the Kendall bucket, but when I search it of course the only thing that comes up now is the Kardashians…
View attachment 4402170


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone ever see one of these or know anything about it? Apparently it's called the Kendall bucket, but when I search it of course the only thing that comes up now is the Kardashians…
> View attachment 4402170


Hopefully this attachment works!


----------



## muchstuff

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hopefully this attachment works!
> View attachment 4402173


I've seen it several times, here's one iteration...
https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-kendall-handbag-medium-taupe-and-black-leather-tote/24738248/


----------



## muchstuff

Cmgirl67 said:


> Designer or not? Can anyone identify this bag PLEASE!


You're posting in the Balenciaga sub forum, you want to post here...

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-identify-this-handbag.633033/


----------



## Cmgirl67

muchstuff said:


> You're posting in the Balenciaga sub forum, you want to post here...
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-identify-this-handbag.633033/


Thank you...new to this.


----------



## muchstuff

Cmgirl67 said:


> Thank you...new to this.


Welcome and good luck, its a nice-looking bag!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Don't know the name of this color 
The code is :
140442.7260
001013
Maybe someone can help ?


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Don't know the name of this color
> The code is :
> 140442.7260
> 001013
> Maybe someone can help ?


Mimosa


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^Thank you


----------



## stylarella

muchstuff said:


> Can you post pics of the front and back of the interior tag, close up and clear?


----------



## muchstuff

stylarella said:


> View attachment 4404882
> View attachment 4404883
> View attachment 4404885


Without commenting on authenticity the tag and HW colour would indicate 2011.


----------



## stylarella

Hi, thanks for yr reply...w out commenting on authenticiy?
I bought it from the the Balenciaga store.....


----------



## muchstuff

stylarella said:


> Hi, thanks for yr reply...w out commenting on authenticiy?
> I bought it from the the Balenciaga store.....


Standard answer when I haven't seen enough details to say with certainty. It's not reflecting on your bag in particular (this thread is actually supposed to be for bags that have been authenticated on the AT thread).


----------



## stylarella

Hi, hope yr Easter weekend was good, 
thanks again for yr help w my balenciaga much appreciated
cheers
f


----------



## muchstuff

stylarella said:


> Hi, hope yr Easter weekend was good,
> thanks again for yr help w my balenciaga much appreciated
> cheers
> f


My pleasure!


----------



## Saffynyc

Pollie-Jean said:


> Don't know the name of this color
> The code is :
> 140442.7260
> 001013
> Maybe someone can help ?


What’s the style of this bag? Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Saffynyc said:


> What’s the style of this bag? Thank you


It's a Day bag but that's not the original strap.


----------



## imfabulous

Please help me by identifying which model and color is this? Does it look authentic to you ladies?


----------



## ksuromax

imfabulous said:


> View attachment 4432814
> 
> 
> Please help me by identifying which model and color is this? Does it look authentic to you ladies?


please post a good sharp picture of the back of the tag


----------



## peacebabe

Can't identify as it's non authentic



imfabulous said:


> View attachment 4432814
> 
> 
> Please help me by identifying which model and color is this? Does it look authentic to you ladies?


----------



## ponypie

dear ladies, any idea which balenciaga blue this might be?

is there any way to identify the colour if there is no year card?

https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...blue-leather-balenciaga-handbag-7561060.shtml


----------



## muchstuff

ponypie said:


> dear ladies, any idea which balenciaga blue this might be?
> 
> is there any way to identify the colour if there is no year card?
> 
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...blue-leather-balenciaga-handbag-7561060.shtml


Not really, looks like marine which could be either 2007 or 2008.


----------



## ponypie

thanks *muchstuff*!!

i was hoping it might be 05 indigo because there seem to be purple undertones. but i wouldn’t gamble on it asked vestiaire if the year card is available but i’ve been less than satisfied with their responses before...


----------



## ponypie

oops the formatting of that reply came out a little weirdly... typing on my phone


----------



## muchstuff

ponypie said:


> oops the formatting of that reply came out a little weirdly... typing on my phone


It's really hard to say, I'm not necessarily right. TRR's lighting is really hot and it makes it very hard to tell. Here's a link to an indigo City on AFF, the zipper tape looks a lot darker than the one on TRR...
https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...ucts/bg-q0516-17-balenciaga-blue-classic-city


----------



## muchstuff

@ponypie here's a pic of the zipper tape for marine and officier, they look darker than the one on TRR as well. You can see that officier has that purple undertone but again, the zipper tape looks darker than the bag on TRR. I dunno, anyone else have a guess? There are other blues as well, it would pay to find pics of them and compare details.


----------



## ponypie

wow i didn't think to look at the zipper tape!  and yes it is SO hard to tell from TRR's photos. i'd be delighted to hear anyone else's views too

u reminded me, *muchstuff*, that i have a greatly neglected officier city. must take her out again sometime soon. i guess i really do love purpley-blue!

hadn't seen the indigo on AFF - just love how wrinkly that leather is.


----------



## muchstuff

ponypie said:


> wow i didn't think to look at the zipper tape!  and yes it is SO hard to tell from TRR's photos. i'd be delighted to hear anyone else's views too
> 
> u reminded me, *muchstuff*, that i have a greatly neglected officier city. must take her out again sometime soon. i guess i really do love purpley-blue!
> 
> hadn't seen the indigo on AFF - just love how wrinkly that leather is.


Sorry, I kept referring to the bag you posted as from TRR, not Vestiaire...the lighting issue seems to be the same though. There's so much glare coming off that bag that I can't say for certain if the purple tones you see are really part of the bag colour or just really bad lighting!
I'm not the world's best on discerning leathers from photos but it looks more like agneau than chevre to me. @ksuromax what do you think?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I kept referring to the bag you posted as from TRR, not Vestiaire...the lighting issue seems to be the same though. There's so much glare coming off that bag that I can't say for certain if the purple tones you see are really part of the bag colour or just really bad lighting!
> I'm not the world's best on discerning leathers from photos but it looks more like agneau than chevre to me. @ksuromax what do you think?


the link does not work, any chance to post a picture??


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> the link does not work, any chance to post a picture??


The link only worked for me from the original post and only from the email, very weird, hang on...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> The link only worked for me from the original post and only from the email, very weird, hang on...
> View attachment 4456362
> View attachment 4456363
> View attachment 4456364


if i had to pick one option, i'd say chevre 
not veiny enough to be agneau, imo


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> if i had to pick one option, i'd say chevre
> not veiny enough to be agneau, imo


Not all agneau is veiny though, I have some that's smoothy smooth...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Not all agneau is veiny though, I have some that's smoothy smooth...


i know, but my non-veiny agneau is VERY smooth, it's hard to judge by the pics really...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i know, but my non-veiny agneau is VERY smooth, it's hard to judge by the pics really...


Can you think of another dark blue that has a lighter zipper tape? Again, hard to tell from pics but this one looks lighter than the colours I've mentioned...


----------



## funbeasts

Great article, I really like it.
thanks for the great insight and tips.


----------



## ponypie

hi ladies, thanks so so much for your ideas and insights! vestiaire has come back to confirm that the year card says 2005 so it’s definitely chèvre  i’m now asking if it’s 2005 1 or 3!

and *muchstuff* i too happily replied to u referencing TRR!! was posting at 330am but still... ‍♀️


----------



## muchstuff

ponypie said:


> hi ladies, thanks so so much for your ideas and insights! vestiaire has come back to confirm that the year card says 2005 so it’s definitely chèvre  i’m now asking if it’s 2005 1 or 3!
> 
> and *muchstuff* i too happily replied to u referencing TRR!! was posting at 330am but still... ‍♀️


I'm thinking F/W navy. Let us know when you find out!


----------



## amstevens714

Hey all - hoping it’s okay to post boots here. Does anyone know what these were called? I’ve researched them online but can only find an ankle version. Any thoughts on the tall version name?


----------



## ponypie

muchstuff said:


> I'm thinking F/W navy. Let us know when you find out!



you have an unerring eye *muchstuff*! it is indeed f/w navy

my wallet is safe  thanks again for all your help!


----------



## muchstuff

ponypie said:


> you have an unerring eye *muchstuff*! it is indeed f/w navy
> 
> my wallet is safe  thanks again for all your help!


Mystery solved!


----------



## X-tina-X

Does anyone know what model Balenciaga bag this is please, I assume it's a discontinued one. Many thanks.


----------



## muchstuff

X-tina-X said:


> Does anyone know what model Balenciaga bag this is please, I assume it's a discontinued one. Many thanks.


Looks like a Club with giant covered hardware. And yes, discontinued, it was only made for a short time. Similar to the Hobo but with a flat rather than round bottom.


----------



## Angelblake

Can you tell me what exactly the colour of my City is? Tbh I can barely read the tag.


----------



## muchstuff

Angelblake said:


> Can you tell me what exactly the colour of my City is? Tbh I can barely read the tag.


F/W 2018 gris fossile.


----------



## Angelblake

muchstuff said:


> F/W 2018 gris fossile.


Thank you, now I like it even more. I bought it to commemorate my Dad, and the colour fits since we used to hunt fossils together on the beach.


----------



## muchstuff

Angelblake said:


> Thank you, now I like it even more. I bought it to commemorate my Dad, and the colour fits since we used to hunt fossils together on the beach.


How sweet


----------



## Groov1r

Sweety pics


----------



## CollectoffersMalaysia

Oh wow that's great i want to see.


----------



## houseof999

What bag is this?


----------



## hillaryhath

Please delete! Thanks!


----------



## hillaryhath

Angelblake said:


> Can you tell me what exactly the colour of my City is? Tbh I can barely read the tag.


I love this!  Gorgeous.


----------



## Confection10

This is Part Time, but which color? I know it’s from 2007 to 2008 that feet on Part Time exists, but can’t find matching color...


----------



## muchstuff

Confection10 said:


> This is Part Time, but which color? I know it’s from 2007 to 2008 that feet on Part Time exists, but can’t find matching color...


I'm going to guess S/S 08 sky blue. It would help if we could see the front of the bag and possibly the interior tag back and front.


----------



## Confection10

muchstuff said:


> I'm going to guess S/S 08 sky blue. It would help if we could see the front of the bag and possibly the interior tag back and front.



That was my best bet too, but colour is so washed out...


----------



## muchstuff

Confection10 said:


> That was my best bet too, but colour is so washed out...


Part of it could be lighting but also it could be faded.


----------



## Confection10

muchstuff said:


> Part of it could be lighting but also it could be faded.



Many thanks


----------



## muchstuff

STARR66 said:


> Is Nightmare onion market under Ddos attack?
> 
> 
> I would like inform you about late website I found in recent past. It's called Nightmare Marketplace onion link!
> 
> Nightmare Marketplace is extremely attractive right now, all these fat markets they are shocked by a new player.
> 
> They're spreading that phony mess about Nightmare, as if Nightmare hacked / fraud and this and that. These gossip is nothing but dirty tricks.
> 
> It's created by official Nightmare market's crew. It helps you access Darknet Market Nightmare if Nightmare market is down!
> 
> This website stores the list of all different alternative mirror that is available.
> 
> If you struggle to get to Nightmare Marketplace use the mirrors http://darknet-markets.site/! Hey, add this site to bookmarks or write it down somewhere safe


Reported


----------



## atlantis1982

muchstuff said:


> Reported


Not sure whether you should've reported that to a psychiatric facility instead; I have no idea what that paranoid rant was about!


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> Not sure whether you should've reported that to a psychiatric facility instead; I have no idea what that paranoid rant was about!


Agreed. Kind weird, some of the stuff we get targeted for here...


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Reported


Paranormal activity?


----------



## BigTexy

Howdy! I've been on the hunt for a red bag with gold hardware and I would like to know if anyone has an idea which red this is. I don't have a pic of the inside tag, or else it would be pretty easy to tell. I'm interested in a bright red that wears well, and would like one from a season with good leather (although I know that can be bag specific). 
Thanks for your input .


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello TPFers...
It's been a minute
Please help ID year/color of this GGH Work.. thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

BellaShoes said:


> Hello TPFers...
> It's been a minute
> Please help ID year/color of this GGH Work.. thank you!!


Do you have anything else to go on? Looks like G12 so that would place it somewhere from S/S 2013.


----------



## BellaShoes

muchstuff said:


> Do you have anything else to go on? Looks like G12 so that would place it somewhere from S/S 2013.


Unfortunately I don't have a photo of the inside tag.. thank you though


----------



## muchstuff

BellaShoes said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a photo of the inside tag.. thank you though


Sorry, maybe someone else will have a better idea. So hard to tell based on one pic, it's pretty brightly lit as well.


----------



## Foxbite

Hello, I'm trying to pin down a year for this Balenciaga bag. I'm reading through authentication websites, and from what I can tell, it is a black Balenciaga Part-Time bag with Giant 21 gold thimble hardware from between 2007-2012. It has the correct rivets, the correct strap attachment profiles/hardware, the correct Lampo zippers, the correct serial for a Part-Time bag. The only thing I can't confirm is the year of this model and why just the inner leather tag/zipper pull/zip pocket strip is blue when the rest of the bag is black?
Here is a collection of all my photos of the bag: 
Hopefully someone can tell me what year this is from, and maybe which leather it was made of. Thank you in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

Foxbite said:


> Hello, I'm trying to pin down a year for this Balenciaga bag. I'm reading through authentication websites, and from what I can tell, it is a black Balenciaga Part-Time bag with Giant 21 gold thimble hardware from between 2007-2012. It has the correct rivets, the correct strap attachment profiles/hardware, the correct Lampo zippers, the correct serial for a Part-Time bag. The only thing I can't confirm is the year of this model and why just the inner leather tag/zipper pull/zip pocket strip is blue when the rest of the bag is black?
> Here is a collection of all my photos of the bag:
> Hopefully someone can tell me what year this is from, and maybe which leather it was made of. Thank you in advance!



The bag's been dyed, that would be the only reason for the interior to be a different colour. This thread is for authenticated bags only, but I can tell you based on the tag that the bag is pre 2011. Possibly a 2009 tempete? Hard to tell. G21 gold was discontinued after 2009 except for limited styles and colours (rose gold replaced it until 2012 when the gold came back in G12 sized HW). It's likely agneau. If you had a pic of the mirror we could check for a pocket on the back, but I can't think of a colour blue that was produced in the chevre years for this HW that would match the interior of this bag.


----------



## Foxbite

muchstuff said:


> The bag's been dyed, that would be the only reason for the interior to be a different colour. This thread is for authenticated bags only, but I can tell you based on the tag that the bag is pre 2011. Possibly a 2009 tempete? Hard to tell. G21 gold was discontinued after 2009 except for limited styles and colours (rose gold replaced it until 2012 when the gold came back in G12 sized HW). It's likely agneau. If you had a pic of the mirror we could check for a pocket on the back, but I can't think of a colour blue that was produced in the chevre years for this HW that would match the interior of this bag.


Thank you for the info. How/Where do I authenticate a bag? I compared it to all authentication info available, it matched everything except the leather tag and inner zip pocket strip color. I'm 95% sure this is authentic. No mirror available.
Sorry for the mix-up, the interior fabric is still black but the Balenciaga tag and little leather strip inside the zipper pocket are light blue. Does not look dyed.


----------



## muchstuff

No need, I'm an authenticator and I'm going with authentic based on what I can see. It's definitely been dyed.  (Fabric's always black in the majority of the bags).The texture of the bag looks like it's been dyed and in pic #7 if you look at the edge of the strap right where the bale is? You can see the same blue as the interior tag. Bal would NEVER make a bag with the interior tag a different leather colour than the bag itself.
For future see links below on where to get a bag authenticated and the pics needed and the format we need them in.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-858#post-33168515

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> No need, I'm an authenticator and I'm going with authentic based on what I can see. It's definitely been dyed.  (Fabric's always black in the majority of the bags).The texture of the bag looks like it's been dyed and in pic #7 if you look at the edge of the strap right where the bale is? You can see the same blue as the interior tag. Bal would NEVER make a bag with the interior tag a different leather colour than the bag itself.
> For future see links below on where to get a bag authenticated and the pics needed and the format we need them in.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-858#post-33168515
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


I forgot to congratulate you on your Authenticator status, muchstuff! Well-deserved since long back


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I forgot to congratulate you on your Authenticator status, muchstuff! Well-deserved since long back


Thanks my friend .


----------



## Foxbite

muchstuff said:


> No need, I'm an authenticator and I'm going with authentic based on what I can see. It's definitely been dyed.  (Fabric's always black in the majority of the bags).The texture of the bag looks like it's been dyed and in pic #7 if you look at the edge of the strap right where the bale is? You can see the same blue as the interior tag. Bal would NEVER make a bag with the interior tag a different leather colour than the bag itself.
> For future see links below on where to get a bag authenticated and the pics needed and the format we need them in.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-858#post-33168515
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


Thank you for the info!


----------



## muchstuff

Foxbite said:


> Thank you for the info!


My pleasure!


----------



## __maryb__

Hi Everyone ,

Hope you’re well ! I’m from France and i know i can found here the best advice to authenticate Balenciaga Bag.

I’m searching since a long time for a Balenciaga Motorcycle Giant black and gold (sold out in all store) and i find this one ... I think is a good opportunity but i want to be sure he’s authentic !! 

This is the picture the seller send : 

Many thanks for you help !! 
Have a great weekend , 

Mary


----------



## muchstuff

__maryb__ said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> Hope you’re well ! I’m from France and i know i can found here the best advice to authenticate Balenciaga Bag.
> 
> I’m searching since a long time for a Balenciaga Motorcycle Giant black and gold (sold out in all store) and i find this one ... I think is a good opportunity but i want to be sure he’s authentic !!
> 
> This is the picture the seller send :
> 
> Many thanks for you help !!
> Have a great weekend ,
> 
> Mary


Hi, please post on the ‘authenticate this’ thread with the needed photos and someone will help you. See links below...

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-858#post-33168515

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## lovebags214

Hello ladies, hope everyone is having a lovely day. I wanted to reach out about this beauty that I purchased back in 2014 from another tpfer in fantastic condition. I love her so much that I've only worn her out a handful of times! Can any of you let me know if there's anything I can do to continue to preserve the leather...also does any one know the year that it is from and type of leather please?


----------



## ksuromax

lovebags214 said:


> Hello ladies, hope everyone is having a lovely day. I wanted to reach out about this beauty that I purchased back in 2014 from another tpfer in fantastic condition. I love her so much that I've only worn her out a handful of times! Can any of you let me know if there's anything I can do to continue to preserve the leather...also does any one know the year that it is from and type of leather please?


looks like agneau and from somewhere between 2008 and 2010


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> looks like agneau and from somewhere between 2008 and 2010


I'm thinking maybe 07 aquamarine...


----------



## muchstuff

Here's an 07 aquamarine from AFF, an old listing.


----------



## ksuromax

2010 Canard, perhaps?
or, was Canard darker??


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> 2010 Canard, perhaps?


Canard is nowhere near that bright. Did you see the AFF pic I just posted of the aquamarine? Dead ringer. The pics of the aquamarines I found all had that same look to the leather.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Canard is nowhere near that bright. Did you see the AFF pic I just posted of the aquamarine? Dead ringer. The pics of the aquamarines I found all had that same look to the leather.


yes, i have seen it, after i posted and page refreshed
Yes, looks like it, colourwise
but it does not look like 2007 leather


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yes, i have seen it, after i posted and page refreshed
> Yes, looks like it, colourwise
> but it does not look like 2007 leather


Maybe dye has something to do with it...I'm not that great at definitively identifying chevre vs agneau to begin with.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Maybe dye has something to do with it...I'm not that great at definitively identifying chevre vs agneau to begin with.


i have 2, Tomato and Sienna of 2007, leather looks different from this (but the same on both of mine)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i have 2, Tomato and Sienna of 2007, leather looks different from this (but the same on both of mine)


I don't know, it just looks too much like the other aquamarine bags I've looked at to be anything else..


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I don't know, it just looks too much like the other aquamarine bags I've looked at to be anything else..


yep, the colour does, indeed
could be just a different dye causing the difference in finished look of the leather (kinda drier than red/brown)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yep, the colour does, indeed
> could be just a different dye causing the difference in finished look of the leather (kinda drier than red/brown)


Or maybe the batch of hides they used for the aquamarine bags, who knows?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Or maybe the batch of hides they used for the aquamarine bags, who knows?


yep, that as well


----------



## lovebags214

muchstuff said:


> I'm thinking maybe 07 aquamarine...


Hello and thank you all for the feedback.  I recall that when I purchased the handbag the color was listed as "aqua"; however no year was included in the listing. With Balenciaga having so many color names over the years, I only suspected that it is the 2007 aquamarine. It would be awesome if it can be confirmed!


----------



## muchstuff

lovebags214 said:


> Hello and thank you all for the feedback.  I recall that when I purchased the handbag the color was listed as "aqua"; however no year was included in the listing. With Balenciaga having so many color names over the years, I only suspected that it is the 2007 aquamarine. It would be awesome if it can be confirmed!


I think we've confirmed it as best we can, bags of that era didn't have specific codes to indicate seasons. The G21 gold HW was between 2007 and 2009 (although there apparently was some limited G21 gold after that). So, the bag is probably between 2007 and 2009 inclusive. Looking at the colour charts (which aren't always complete) and the examples we've found, I'd say it's an 07 aquamarine.


----------



## lovebags214

muchstuff said:


> I think we've confirmed it as best we can, bags of that era didn't have specific codes to indicate seasons. The G21 gold HW was between 2007 and 2009 (although there apparently was some limited G21 gold after that). So, the bag is probably between 2007 and 2009 inclusive. Looking at the colour charts (which aren't always complete) and the examples we've found, I'd say it's an 07 aquamarine.


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

lovebags214 said:


> Thank you so much!


Any time, it's lots of fun .


----------



## striveforluxury

Hello, experts! May I please ask for your help in identifying these Papier and Hip bags? Exact color and season plus type of leather if possible, please. Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

striveforluxury said:


> Hello, experts! May I please ask for your help in identifying these Papier and Hip bags? Exact color and season plus type of leather if possible, please. Thank you!


The Grey Papier is from AW 2012, it's calfskin, most probably it's Gris Tarmac, but could be not. It that time colours used for Papier line did not necessarily match the official colours of the season. 
The Blue Hip, as @muchstuff advised you on the other thread, we tend to think is an Outlet bag, which means it will be not consistent with colours of the season, it's from AW 2017 and it's lambskin


----------



## striveforluxury

ksuromax said:


> The Grey Papier is from AW 2012, it's calfskin, most probably it's Gris Tarmac, but could be not. It that time colours used for Papier line did not necessarily match the official colours of the season.
> The Blue Hip, as @muchstuff advised you on the other thread, we tend to think is an Outlet bag, which means it will be not consistent with colours of the season, it's from AW 2017 and it's lambskin



Thanks, ksuromax! I am just a bit confused when you said “as @muchstuff advised you on the other thread” because Ive only posted these two bags on this thread and im not sure what thread you meant hehe


----------



## ksuromax

striveforluxury said:


> Thanks, ksuromax! I am just a bit confused when you said “as @muchstuff advised you on the other thread” because Ive only posted these two bags on this thread and im not sure what thread you meant hehe


was it not your request to authenticate this blue Hip with an 'O' on the tag??? 
ETA: look, this is the same bag, right? 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-942#post-33437087
i just didn't think that it was not You, sorry


----------



## striveforluxury

ksuromax said:


> was it not your request to authenticate this blue Hip with an 'O' on the tag???
> ETA: look, this is the same bag, right?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-942#post-33437087
> i just didn't think that it was not You, sorry



Oh it wasn't me hehe but thanks for the clarification!


----------



## ksuromax

striveforluxury said:


> Oh it wasn't me hehe but thanks for the clarification!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


>


I thought it was too...


----------



## emsxbabe82517

I'm pretty sure it's one or the other but can't be totally sure. Only asking because I've heard better things about the leather on Cyclamen than Sorbet so could affect my decision to buy .. 

Thanks! ☺


----------



## atlantis1982

emsxbabe82517 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's one or the other but can't be totally sure. Only asking because I've heard better things about the leather on Cyclamen than Sorbet so could affect my decision to buy ..
> 
> Thanks! ☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4593227
> View attachment 4593228


5669 is the color code for Sorbet.


----------



## emsxbabe82517

Thanks very much! I prefer the colour of Sorbet but the leather for Cyclamen sounds better so either way  it didn't matter so much . Anyhow, I've already bought her!


----------



## lblace

Dear experts, 
Any ideas regarding the colour of this City S based on the colour code? It’s been bugging me for several days now and Googling & searching tpf hasn’t helped  The closest I got to is that it’s a A/W 2018 bag (I think) and from my searches I wondered if it could be similar to Bleu Acier?
Bought it online from a reputable preloved UK website (Designer Exchange) on Friday and am waiting for it to arrive, hopefully this week. The photos they sent me of it look COMPLETELY different in different lighting - I’ve attached 2 pictures to show what I mean!
Any help to solve this puzzle would be greatly appreciated


----------



## muchstuff

lblace said:


> Dear experts,
> Any ideas regarding the colour of this City S based on the colour code? It’s been bugging me for several days now and Googling & searching tpf hasn’t helped  The closest I got to is that it’s a A/W 2018 bag (I think) and from my searches I wondered if it could be similar to Bleu Acier?
> Bought it online from a reputable preloved UK website (Designer Exchange) on Friday and am waiting for it to arrive, hopefully this week. The photos they sent me of it look COMPLETELY different in different lighting - I’ve attached 2 pictures to show what I mean!
> Any help to solve this puzzle would be greatly appreciated
> 
> View attachment 4610289
> 
> 
> View attachment 4610277
> View attachment 4610278


The tag indicates F/W 2108 and unfortunately we don't have colour charts for the last few seasons.


----------



## lblace

Thanks muchstuff, that’s all I could find too (the year). I guess I’ll find out soon what colour it actually is IRL when it arrives! And plan to keep a look out for 2018 colour charts


----------



## lblace

muchstuff said:


> The tag indicates F/W 2108 and unfortunately we don't have colour charts for the last few seasons.



Thanks muchstuff, that’s all I could find too (the year). I guess I’ll find out soon what colour it actually is IRL when it arrives! And plan to keep a look out for 2018 colour charts


----------



## muchstuff

lblace said:


> Thanks muchstuff, that’s all I could find too (the year). I guess I’ll find out soon what colour it actually is IRL when it arrives! And plan to keep a look out for 2018 colour charts


The colour code on that bag (4060) was used for bleu nuit in 2016-17. Who knows if Bal is reusing codes, bleu nuit is a very dark blue. I've seen at least one more bag in a colour like yours with the same colour code but not from a seller I recognize.


----------



## tmc88

https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-balenciaga-city-classic-studs-bag-leather-mini498114
is this some kind of special edition or is it redyed handles?


----------



## muchstuff

tmc88 said:


> https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-balenciaga-city-classic-studs-bag-leather-mini498114
> is this some kind of special edition or is it redyed handles?


I don


tmc88 said:


> https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-balenciaga-city-classic-studs-bag-leather-mini498114
> is this some kind of special edition or is it redyed handles?


No idea, I've never seen one before. I'd be inclined to say redyed but I don't know for certain.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

tmc88 said:


> https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-balenciaga-city-classic-studs-bag-leather-mini498114
> is this some kind of special edition or is it redyed handles?



This was a style at one point, possibly limited edition, not sure though if they were that popular.
I remember seeing a few on Reebonz, think there was an electric blue with black handles and this red one with black handles same as the listing on Rebag )
https://www.reebonz.com/au/sell/balenciaga/bags/balenciaga-classic-mini-city-1293525


----------



## Marusha

I am so sorry. Unfortunatelly It is hard to make the photo of the zipper. I only can make the photo of the little $ sign....
The other photos are attached.
Thank you again for your time and help and happy new year!




muchstuff said:


> Please post in the correct thread, see below. You're missing pics of the back of the zipper head and the rivet. Also a good clear pic of the tag front, like the one of the back please. It looks promising.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-858#post-33168515
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/






muchstuff said:


> Please post in the correct thread, see below. You're missing pics of the back of the zipper head and the rivet. Also a good clear pic of the tag front, like the one of the back please. It looks promising.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-858#post-33168515
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## muchstuff

Marusha said:


> I am so sorry. Unfortunatelly It is hard to make the photo of the zipper. I only can make the photo of the little $ sign....
> The other photos are attached.
> Thank you again for your time and help and happy new year!


Again, please post on the correct thread, this isn’t an authentication thread. Your photos need to be clear and facing the camera with no angles. Please refer to the two links I gave you for the correct thread and the photos needed and the correct way they should present so we can see what we need to see close up and clearly.


----------



## Marusha

I hope this is fine. i can not make the photo of the zip but it has a tiny little dollar sign on the front side and in the back is written lampo.



muchstuff said:


> Again, please post on the correct thread, this isn’t an authentication thread. Your photos need to be clear and facing the camera with no angles. Please refer to the two links I gave you for the correct thread and the photos needed and the correct way they should present so we can see what we need to see close up and clearly.


----------



## muchstuff

Marusha said:


> I hope this is fine. i can not make the photo of the zip but it has a tiny little dollar sign on the front side and in the back is written lampo.


I'm sorry but I won't be authenticating your bag as it's not on the correct thread for authentication. We have rules for a reason.  If you wish to repost your pics on the correct thread (I gave you the link when you first posted here) we'll take a look. Try putting your phone inside your bag to get the zipper head, I know it's not always easy but it can be done.


----------



## Marusha

Okay, I undertand. 
I can not do it alone But tomorrow my Friend will come over and help me holding the light/phone. 



muchstuff said:


> I'm sorry but I won't be authenticating your bag as it's not on the correct thread for authentication. We have rules for a reason.  If you wish to repost your pics on the correct thread (I gave you the link when you first posted here) we'll take a look. Try putting your phone inside your bag to get the zipper head, I know it's not always easy but it can be done.


----------



## tatertot

This is authentic. Please post in the correct thread next time. 



Marusha said:


> Porbably a fake but still:
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/balenciaga-tasche-schwarz/1281920357-156-4440
> 
> additional foto:
> 
> ... plese advise. thank you in advance.


----------



## ad.astra

Hi there! I checked in on the Authentication thread and Peacebabe said it looked legit and like it might be from the Luna line. I got this at a garage sale for $20, and wanted to see if anyone might know anything about it. I'd love to know what year it's from, what color this is (I've looked at the swatches and I see 5 or 6 possibilities) and what the model might be. Thanks!!!


----------



## Zabelle

Sorry to reply here, I don't know how to start a post please help is this a real thing or a big fake? Would really really appreciate your help.


----------



## Zabelle

Someone please help? Planning to buy this bag is it fake?


----------



## muchstuff

Zabelle said:


> Someone please help? Planning to buy this bag is it fake?


Authentication questions must be confined to the “authenticate this” thread.


----------



## ad.astra

Just wanted to bump my ID request. This is genuinely driving me insane lmao. I've probably been through 8000 pictures of Balenciaga bags. 



ad.astra said:


> Hi there! I checked in on the Authentication thread and Peacebabe said it looked legit and like it might be from the Luna line. I got this at a garage sale for $20, and wanted to see if anyone might know anything about it. I'd love to know what year it's from, what color this is (I've looked at the swatches and I see 5 or 6 possibilities) and what the model might be. Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4631845
> View attachment 4631846
> View attachment 4631847
> View attachment 4631848
> View attachment 4631849
> View attachment 4631850
> View attachment 4631851
> View attachment 4631852
> View attachment 4631853
> View attachment 4631854
> View attachment 4631855
> View attachment 4631856


----------



## muchstuff

ad.astra said:


> Just wanted to bump my ID request. This is genuinely driving me insane lmao. I've probably been through 8000 pictures of Balenciaga bags.


You may not get any more info than you have. Not all Balenciaga bags had specific names. As @peacebabe  mentioned, it looks as though it's from the Luna line.


----------



## krsptio

Hi. I recently bought this Balenciaga mini city bag in Japan. But i dont know what its called and i cant find anything in the internet about it. Please help.


----------



## nai2012

Hi guys could someone identify the year of this classic city mini- I’ve just purchased from Vestiaire so do not need authentication but would be hugely grateful if someone could identify the year 

Thanks in advance


----------



## muchstuff

nai2012 said:


> Hi guys could someone identify the year of this classic city mini- I’ve just purchased from Vestiaire so do not need authentication but would be hugely grateful if someone could identify the year
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652560
> View attachment 4652561
> View attachment 4652562
> View attachment 4652561
> View attachment 4652560


S/S 2019.


----------



## nai2012

muchstuff said:


> S/S 2019.


Thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

nai2012 said:


> Thank you so much


My pleasure.


----------



## Taimi

Hi ladies! 

I’ve been looking for a purple pink bag (like rose berlingot), but they seem to be hard to find in excellent condition here in Europe. I found this, but do you regocnize the colour? I’d like to google more pics of it if I just knew the name of the colour.. Any suggestions? Thank you!


----------



## muggles

Just a guess, looks like bubblegum. I just googled Balenciaga bubblegum! Maybe framboise!
There are others here that will know lots more!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Just a guess, looks like bubblegum. I just googled Balenciaga bubblegum! Maybe framboise!
> There are others here that will know lots more!


G12 hardware was introduced in S/S 2012 so this bag isn't earlier than that.


----------



## muchstuff

Taimi said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I’ve been looking for a purple pink bag (like rose berlingot), but they seem to be hard to find in excellent condition here in Europe. I found this, but do you regocnize the colour? I’d like to google more pics of it if I just knew the name of the colour.. Any suggestions? Thank you!


I think there's a good chance it's rose berlingot, here's a pic to match it to. Zipper tape looks to be very similar.


----------



## Taimi

muggles said:


> Just a guess, looks like bubblegum. I just googled Balenciaga bubblegum! Maybe framboise!
> There are others here that will know lots more!



Thank you! I have to google more. 



muchstuff said:


> I think there's a good chance it's rose berlingot, here's a pic to match it to. Zipper tape looks to be very similar.
> View attachment 4655004



Thank you!  First I thought it was a rose berlingot, but the leather seems to be different. All rose berlingot bags have this newer leather and this leather looks really different..


----------



## muchstuff

Taimi said:


> Thank you! I have to google more.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  First I thought it was a rose berlingot, but the leather seems to be different. All rose berlingot bags have this newer leather and this leather looks really different..


Rose berlingot and the bag you have here are both agneau.


----------



## muchstuff

Do you have a photo of the back of the interior tag?


----------



## Taimi

muchstuff said:


> Rose berlingot and the bag you have here are both agneau.


But they look different in my opinion. This looks more dry, if that makes sense, and rose berlingot is more shiny and coated, if I have understood it right.


----------



## muchstuff

Taimi said:


> But they look different in my opinion. This looks more dry, if that makes sense, and rose berlingot is more shiny and coated, if I have understood it right.


It could depend on how much use the bag has had. Leathers can look different depending on amount of use, lighting, storage, all sorts of things. Whether or not they’ve been conditioned. Different hides can look different. Easiest way to tell would be a photo of the tag back.


----------



## Taimi

muchstuff said:


> Do you have a photo of the back of the interior tag?



Do you mean this?


----------



## muchstuff

Taimi said:


> Do you mean this?


Yes, but the back of it.


----------



## Taimi

muchstuff said:


> Yes, but the back of it.


No, there’s no picture of it.


----------



## muchstuff

@ksuromax I see you're online, can you look a post # 12405 and tell us what you think the colour might be?


----------



## Taimi

Thank you so much for your help muchstuff! I really appreciate it.


----------



## muchstuff

Taimi said:


> Thank you so much for your help muchstuff! I really appreciate it.


No worries, you could always ask the seller for a pic of the tag back. Here's a rose berlingot where the leather looks a little closer to your bag, it's always hard to tell from pics because the lighting can be so different...the pic of yours has pretty hot lighting.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax I see you're online, can you look a post # 12405 and tell us what you think the colour might be?


 looks like Berlingot to me, just in yellow lighting


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> looks like Berlingot to me, just in yellow lighting


Thanks!


----------



## Taimi

muchstuff said:


> No worries, you could always ask the seller for a pic of the tag back. Here's a rose berlingot where the leather looks a little closer to your bag, it's always hard to tell from pics because the lighting can be so different...the pic of yours has pretty hot lighting.
> View attachment 4655191


Wow, this does looks more like it. Maybe it could be rose berlingot after all, the colour is very close indeed. All previous photos I’ve seen of rose berlingot have been that shiny, coated leather, so I thought it looked so different.


----------



## Taimi

ksuromax said:


> looks like Berlingot to me, just in yellow lighting


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Taimi said:


> Thank you!


my pleasure


----------



## muchstuff

Taimi said:


> Wow, this does looks more like it. Maybe it could be rose berlingot after all, the colour is very close indeed. All previous photos I’ve seen of rose berlingot have been that shiny, coated leather, so I thought it looked so different.


2012 was always a confusing year for leather IMO. I think Bal started using a protective coating on their bags around then although I've seen 2013 bags that didn't appear to have it. I do think that the shine wears off to a degree with use and the leather starts to look better. I've seen 2012 bags that looked great, and 2012 bags that looked dry so it's pretty individual.


----------



## Taimi

muchstuff said:


> 2012 was always a confusing year for leather IMO. I think Bal started using a protective coating on their bags around then although I've seen 2013 bags that didn't appear to have it. I do think that the shine wears off to a degree with use and the leather starts to look better. I've seen 2012 bags that looked great, and 2012 bags that looked dry so it's pretty individual.


Maybe this is one of the transition periods bag then.


----------



## muchstuff

Taimi said:


> Maybe this is one of the transition periods bag then.


@ksuromax can tell you about her 2012 bags, she’s had ones with great leather and one that was really dry.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax can tell you about her 2012 bags, she’s had ones with great leather and one that was really dry.


Rose Thulian is paper dry
Cassis and Lagon are nice and supple


----------



## dijkie

hi all i would like to purchase a city bag

Can i get youre help with authentication of the following city bag
https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierad...sleer.html?c=9b26ed2a557deff636f4f8b9c5b7a618


thanks so much !


----------



## muchstuff

dijkie said:


> hi all i would like to purchase a city bag
> 
> Can i get youre help with authentication of the following city bag
> https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierad...sleer.html?c=9b26ed2a557deff636f4f8b9c5b7a618
> 
> 
> thanks so much !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4659982
> View attachment 4659971
> View attachment 4659972
> View attachment 4659973
> View attachment 4659974
> View attachment 4659972
> View attachment 4659973
> View attachment 4659974
> View attachment 4659975
> View attachment 4659976
> View attachment 4659977
> View attachment 4659980
> View attachment 4659981
> View attachment 4659982


Here my friend, you need to post on this thread...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-858#post-33168515

Also, I sent you the link in your last message to show you which photos are needed and the format they're needed in. Please read it before you repost


----------



## dijkie

muchstuff said:


> Here my friend, you need to post on this thread...
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-858#post-33168515
> 
> Also, I sent you the link in your last message to show you which photos are needed and the format they're needed in. Please read it before you repost


 hii i did but unfortunately these are the only pictures i got from the seller


----------



## muchstuff

dijkie said:


> hii i did but unfortunately these are the only pictures i got from the seller


Sorry without the photos we need we can't help you. Try reaching out to the seller for better photos and tell her what you need.


----------



## dijkie

muchstuff said:


> Sorry without the photos we need we can't help you. Try reaching out to the seller for better photos and tell her what you need.


ive send quite a bunch of clear pictures


----------



## muchstuff

dijkie said:


> ive send quite a bunch of clear pictures


Not of what we need and not close up.


----------



## houseof999

Hi guys can anyone tell me which blue this is?
https://posh.mk/TwCSzQE113


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Hi guys can anyone tell me which blue this is?
> https://posh.mk/TwCSzQE113


Too many things not adding up on that bag. No 925 silver mark on the tag front that I can see, no pocket on back of mirror (should be for a 2007 bag), upper case "MADE IN ITALY" should be lower case. Not a shade of blue I can find for F/W 2007. Font looks slightly off. It would be interesting to see the bale, rivet, back of zipper head. EDIT: Sorry, I should have made myself clearer. I'd say fake.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Too many things not adding up on that bag. No 925 silver mark on the tag front that I can see, no pocket on back of mirror (should be for a 2007 bag), upper case "MADE IN ITALY" should be lower case. Not a shade of blue I can find for F/W 2007. Font looks slightly off. It would be interesting to see the bale, rivet, back of zipper head. EDIT: Sorry, I should have made myself clearer. I'd say fake.


Ok great cuz I kept scratching my head and couldn't figure out what it could be! Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Ok great cuz I kept scratching my head and couldn't figure out what it could be! Thank you so much!


Well we know that colours have been missed from the charts, so I always keep that in mind. I suspect a look at the missing details would make it pretty clear. There were all sorts of anomalies back then too, but I've yet to see so many on one bag and have it prove authentic.


----------



## BBBagHag

What is this thing? Did someone modify a velo??


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> What is this thing? Did someone modify a velo??
> 
> View attachment 4668961


I tried a quick search on the style number, nothing came up but I didn't look too hard. This doesn't look even remotely like something Bal would have made, looks like someone made a Frankenbag .


----------



## ank_a

hello! 
I'm considering buying a Balenciaga but I'm not sure is the real thing...could you help me please? these are the photos from the auction on a local sie in my country...
Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

ank_a said:


> hello!
> I'm considering buying a Balenciaga but I'm not sure is the real thing...could you help me please? these are the photos from the auction on a local sie in my country...
> Thank you!


In future please post all authentication inquiries on the "authenticate this" thread. This bag is not authentic.


----------



## Sidsel Lauritzen

Hi, please help me authenticate this bag.
I am unsure about the Balenciaga tag inside the bag, also the zipper looks different - Perhabs it is just a feeling.. any comments are appreciated.


----------



## Sharon702

I need to identify this purse.


----------



## ConsciFashion

Hi. Does anyone know what this bag is called? I purchased it pre-loved. Got it authenticated but they couldn't really pinpoint the design. It seems from a while ago.


----------



## zoelovescleo

Hi all!

I just purchased this bag on Ebay from a Japanese seller. I am sure it is authentic. Oh and i know its a First - this has slowly become my favourite style., 

Just wondering what year & what colour? I thought maybe 2012 & Rose Bonbon?
Inside tag-
N.2587 L
103208

I am so excited!!!!!!!! It will be my 3rd Bal bag! My collection is growing 

Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Zoe Georgopoulos said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just purchased this bag on Ebay from a Japanese seller. I am sure it is authentic. Oh and i know its a First - this has slowly become my favourite style.,
> 
> Just wondering what year & what colour? I thought maybe 2012 & Rose Bonbon?
> Inside tag-
> N.2587 L
> 103208
> 
> I am so excited!!!!!!!! It will be my 3rd Bal bag! My collection is growing
> 
> Thank you!


S/S 2012 rose bruyere ( rose bonbon was 2013). Enjoy!


----------



## zoelovescleo

muchstuff said:


> S/S 2012 rose bruyere ( rose bonbon was 2013). Enjoy!


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Zoe Georgopoulos said:


> Thank you so much!


Any time!


----------



## IntheOcean

Sharon702 said:


> I need to identify this purse.


That's not a Balenciaga. Whoever made that bag tried to loosely copy Prada.


----------



## Vintage8lover

Hi can anyone help me authenticate this bag? I just received it now and seller told me i can have money back guarantee if this is proven fake. Pls help me, not too confident to wear if it’s not legit. Is there any accurate dimension of the mirror?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Narnanz

Does anyone have any idea what this colour is?.


  Its a Hip and Im trying to find out how much room it has and how big it looks. I know the sizing  but try as I might I cant visualize it it. Ive even made a cut out to see.
Anyone got a mod shop wearing a hip or showing what you can fit inside.


----------



## ksuromax

Narnanz said:


> Does anyone have any idea what this colour is?.
> View attachment 4725021
> 
> Its a Hip and Im trying to find out how much room it has and how big it looks. I know the sizing  but try as I might I cant visualize it it. Ive even made a cut out to see.
> Anyone got a mod shop wearing a hip or showing what you can fit inside.


well, without seeing the tag i can only tell confidently it's from 2010-2012 range 
from this part picture (god knows what lighting was there) it looks most close to Cumin from 2012 AW 
better idea we can get if we see the back of the tag


----------



## Naomisully

Hello! I can’t decide what color this Twiggy is. Gris Poivre most likely? TIA!!


----------



## Narnanz

ksuromax said:


> well, without seeing the tag i can only tell confidently it's from 2010-2012 range
> from this part picture (god knows what lighting was there) it looks most close to Cumin from 2012 AW
> better idea we can get if we see the back of the tag


Im humming and harring about it and when i make up my mind I put it in yhe Autho thread. Still not sure on size...and also wish I had gotten the red one from a few weeks ago.


----------



## muchstuff

Naomisully said:


> Hello! I can’t decide what color this Twiggy is. Gris Poivre most likely? TIA!!


Pre 2011 by the tag but they didn't put colour codes on back then and the lighting changes in almost every photo so it's hard to tell.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Im humming and harring about it and when i make up my mind I put it in yhe Autho thread. Still not sure on size...and also wish I had gotten the red one from a few weeks ago.


There's always a Shoulder bag but the strap drop is much shorter than the Hip.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...393527?hash=item2633c65677:g:p1kAAOSwHwReQsmo


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> There's always a Shoulder bag but the strap drop is much shorter than the Hip.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...393527?hash=item2633c65677:g:p1kAAOSwHwReQsmo


you are such an enabler...lovely colour


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> you are such an enabler...lovely colour


That's me .


----------



## Naomisully

muchstuff said:


> Pre 2011 by the tag but they didn't put colour codes on back then and the lighting changes in almost every photo so it's hard to tell.


Thank you! I’ll search some more. Yeah, it’s one of those that looks kinda brownish then greyish. The lighter more grey color is full light.


----------



## muchstuff

Naomisully said:


> Thank you! I’ll search some more. Yeah, it’s one of those that looks kinda brownish then greyish. The lighter more grey color is full light.


Do you have the mirror? Does it have a pocket on the back?


----------



## Naomisully

muchstuff said:


> Do you have the mirror? Does it have a pocket on the back?


No pocket on the back of the mirror. If you think it’s pre 2011 then maybe it’s Galet! This pic from my closet is a dimmer light, it’s so much more brown toned in shade!


----------



## muchstuff

Naomisully said:


> No pocket on the back of the mirror. If you think it’s pre 2011 then maybe it’s Galet! This pic from my closet is a dimmer light, it’s so much more brown toned in shade!


That narrows it down to pretty much F/W 08 to F/W 2010. Your lighting looks a little warm, best pic is outside but not in direct sun or deep shade.


----------



## Naomisully

muchstuff said:


> That narrows it down to pretty much F/W 08 to F/W 2010. Your lighting looks a little warm, best pic is outside but not in direct sun or deep shade.


I’ll take one tomorrow during the day! Thank you! I’m pretty happy with it, they took my offer on PM and other than a rubbed corner it’s in very nice shape. The handles are just slightly darker. The inside is spotless! I had a city but it was a little hard for me to fill it up, I like how the twiggy is shorter.


----------



## kerryisntreal

Hello hello - I have date question!  

Since being at home has me organizing and reorganizing + going a little purse-crazy, I decided to start taking photos of all my bags.  When I was photoing my caramel-colored flat brass bag (which I had assumed was an 02 bag since it came with a mirror), I realized that there was no zipper stop on one side, which I thought was only a first season thing.  There is a top stop, just not a bottom stop.  

Muchstuff - I looked back at when I posted in the AT thread, and realized that when you OK'd, I totally missed that you referred to it as a F/W 2001 (voilà, bc there was no zipper stop!). But it also looks like the top stop wasn't visible in any of my pics to get the full picture.

Attaching more here.  What do you think?  I just always assumed that because it had a mirror that meant it had to be 02 (plus it came with a dustbag) - so maybe the lack of a bottom stop on the zipper is just a fluke? Pictured with entirely zipper-stop-less-caribou.


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Hello hello - I have date question!
> 
> Since being at home has me organizing and reorganizing + going a little purse-crazy, I decided to start taking photos of all my bags.  When I was photoing my caramel-colored flat brass bag (which I had assumed was an 02 bag since it came with a mirror), I realized that there was no zipper stop on one side, which I thought was only a first season thing.  There is a top stop, just not a bottom stop.
> 
> Muchstuff - I looked back at when I posted in the AT thread, and realized that when you OK'd, I totally missed that you referred to it as a F/W 2001 (voilà, bc there was no zipper stop!). But it also looks like the top stop wasn't visible in any of my pics to get the full picture.
> 
> Attaching more here.  What do you think?  I just always assumed that because it had a mirror that meant it had to be 02 (plus it came with a dustbag) - so maybe the lack of a bottom stop on the zipper is just a fluke? Pictured with entirely zipper-stop-less-caribou.
> 
> View attachment 4728435
> View attachment 4728436
> View attachment 4728437
> View attachment 4728438
> View attachment 4728439
> View attachment 4728453
> View attachment 4728452


And I'm assuming the back of the inner tag is blank right?

 I checked my pebbled First (sold now) no stops on either end. My black 2001 LE Dix gold tag, no stops on either end. 

I don't have a second season bags, my caramel and olive ones are third season with stops on both ends. 

 So, do we assume the S/S 2002 second season bags had a stop on one end and not the other or is yours an anomaly? The zipper stop thing I don't know, we need to check a second season bag @fayden and/or @Conni618  which of you has the second season First?

I'm guessing that yours is probably second season based on the fact that it has a mirror. Or, yours is a first season which got a mirror . Things weren't quite the same back then and there were anomalies for sure. I'd be interested to see if the second season bags have a stop on the one side of the zipper.

 If the mirror was shown in the original AT request I apologize for steering you wrong. If I did . I know more about the FBFs now than I did before but it's still tough to pin down some details when they were in flux from season to season. We have to speak in generalities but there were outliers. Let's see if the ladies with the second season bags get back to us.


----------



## muchstuff

@kerryisntreal have you seen this? (The font on your bag does look more like the second season than the first I think).

http://www.realdealcollection.com/bal_01-02_bags.html#hist


----------



## kerryisntreal

muchstuff said:


> @kerryisntreal have you seen this? (The font on your bag does look more like the second season than the first I think).
> 
> http://www.realdealcollection.com/bal_01-02_bags.html#hist


Yes! This is what I kept poring over trying to make sense of the zipper stop, and then kept getting hung up on mirror being the giveaway for 02 vs 01. You’re right now that I really look at the tags. The blind embossing is definitely a bit clearer which seems to track with the second season (and yes blank on underside). 

Lol maybe they just ran out of the bottom stops that day and whoever was making it was just like “whatever, I’ll sew it in...” ‍♀️


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Yes! This is what I kept poring over trying to make sense of the zipper stop, and then kept getting hung up on mirror being the giveaway for 02 vs 01. You’re right now that I really look at the tags. The blind embossing is definitely a bit clearer which seems to track with the second season (and yes blank on underside).
> 
> Lol maybe they just ran out of the bottom stops that day and whoever was making it was just like “whatever, I’ll sew it in...” ‍♀️


...I PM'd Connie and Fayden, we chat a lot and have spent quality time over the FBFs so we'll see what they come up with!


----------



## houseof999

Hello lovely ladies. What bag is this? Is this a mini twiggy as well?


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Hello lovely ladies. What bag is this? Is this a mini twiggy as well?
> View attachment 4728498
> 
> View attachment 4728499


 05 apple green mini Twiggy.


----------



## kerryisntreal

muchstuff said:


> ...I PM'd Connie and Fayden, we chat a lot and have spent quality time over the FBFs so we'll see what they come up with!


Thanks, I appreciate it! 

All this time at home has had me reflecting on the physical things I choose to keep around, and (among other things) it’s certainly reaffirmed Balenciaga as my first and truest purse love. Durable, enduring, and with a bit of a story/history


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> 05 apple green mini Twiggy.


It IS a mini twiggy?!! How come this has a different style number?


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> It IS a mini twiggy?!! How come this has a different style number?


Than which one? ETA: sorry,  it's a mini mini.


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it!
> 
> All this time at home has had me reflecting on the physical things I choose to keep around, and (among other things) it’s certainly reaffirmed Balenciaga as my first and truest purse love. Durable, enduring, and with a bit of a story/history


So Fayden has a second season with stops at both ends, nothing on tag back. Connie's checking hers.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> It IS a mini twiggy?!! How come this has a different style number?


Mini ( 9.5' x 5' x 5") is 138233, mini mini  (8" x 4" x 4") is 138224.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Mini ( 9.5' x 5' x 5") is 138233, mini mini  (8" x 4" x 4") is 138224.


Ah it's so cute! A mini mini! Thank you! 
Is drum a different size? Sorry for all the newbee questions.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Ah it's so cute! A mini mini! Thank you!
> Is drum a different size? Sorry for all the newbee questions.


I think the Drum is a little bigger than the mini but not as big as the regular twiggy, about 10" by 7" x 6"? You don't see much on them.


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it!
> 
> All this time at home has had me reflecting on the physical things I choose to keep around, and (among other things) it’s certainly reaffirmed Balenciaga as my first and truest purse love. Durable, enduring, and with a bit of a story/history


Connie only has first season bags (lucky gal). No stops on either end of hers.
So, if I had to guess, I'd say, based on the mirror and the look of the debossing, and the fact that all of the first season bags we have between us have no stops on either end, that yours is most likely second season.


----------



## kerryisntreal

Thanks so much for your help! Good to feel more secure in her identity now


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Thanks so much for your help! Good to feel more secure in her identity now


You have to love the little mysteries .


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Hi All, Hope everyone's doing well!  I've been mia, since I have no willpower when it comes to Bal... but I feel the NEED to buy a bag, lol.  Bleu Lavande is a color that I sold and regret doing so.  Could this (found on Posh, which makes me a little nervous...) possible be BL?  Am I correct that BL was released in 2011/12?  I couldn't find when Bal started making Towns, but I want to say it was around 2010.  She calls it "purple".  I've asked for more pix but can post the back of the tag if that will help id color.  Thanks so much.


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> Hi All, Hope everyone's doing well!  I've been mia, since I have to willpower but NEED to buy a bag, lol.  Bleu Lavande is a color that I sold and regret doing so.  Could this (found on Posh, which makes me a little nervous...) possible be BL?  Am I correct that BL was released in 2011/12?  I couldn't find when Bal started making Towns, but I want to say it was around 2010.  She calls it "purple".  I've asked for more pix but can post the back of the tag if that will help id color.  Thanks so much.
> 
> View attachment 4729688


It looks like bleu lavande, colour code on the tag back would be 4511.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

muchstuff said:


> It looks like bleu lavande, colour code on the tag back would be 4511.


Thanks muchstuff, it is indeed 4511!


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> Thanks muchstuff, it is indeed 4511!


My pleasure!


----------



## Hermione17

Hello,
Hope everybody's Ok in those particular times for all the world.

I do have questions on this bag (see pictures) on trying to guess if it's a real or fake
As the model does not seem to be a Velo one
But
The serial number is those of a Vélo one is 235216-1000 213048
That the reason why, I feel more than lost and as I'm not a Balenciaga specialist

Thanks in advance
And stay safe

PS : Sorry for my English !


----------



## ksuromax

Hermione17 said:


> Hello,
> Hope everybody's Ok in those particular times for all the world.
> 
> I do have questions on this bag (see pictures) on trying to guess if it's a real or fake
> As the model does not seem to be a Velo one
> But
> The serial number is those of a Vélo one is 235216-1000 213048
> That the reason why, I feel more than lost and as I'm not a Balenciaga specialist
> 
> Thanks in advance
> And stay safe
> 
> PS : Sorry for my English !


it does not look like a Velo, but a City.
You should post Authentication requests in this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/

and here is a link to the sample pictures required for Authentications, your pics are of no help
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/required-pics-for-balenciaga-authentication.741442/


----------



## Narnanz

Question for the experts...How can you tell what kind of leather a bag is....is there a code for chevre etc....or is it just that they didnt make them out of chevre after a certain year?


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Question for the experts...How can you tell what kind of leather a bag is....is there a code for chevre etc....or is it just that they didnt make them out of chevre after a certain year?


No code, it'll be by year (moto bags were chevre until 08, which was a transition year where you'll see both chevre and agneau) or sometimes by style (i.e. the metallic edge bags are chevre, the Papier range is calfskin, and the classic hardware bags are agneau).


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> No code, it'll be by year (moto bags were chevre until 08, which was a transition year where you'll see both chevre and agneau) or sometimes by style (i.e. the metallic edge bags are chevre, the Papier range is calfskin, and the classic hardware bags are agneau).


thank you...sigh...so much to know.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> thank you...sigh...so much to know.


Yup. And enough anomalies to throw you off your game just when you're feeling confident .


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> thank you...sigh...so much to know.





muchstuff said:


> Yup. And enough anomalies to throw you off your game just when you're feeling confident .


Correct me if I'm wrong, I believe the club bag you are interested in was only made in agneau.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, I believe the club bag you are interested in was only made in agneau.


I didn’t realize we were discussing a particular bag? Not sure what years the club was made but you’re probably correct, I don’t recall seeing them in the earlier years.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, I believe the club bag you are interested in was only made in agneau.


yes...got a few of those on my watchlist but Im also looking at a few other styles


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi. I'm new here. Could you please help me identicate this bag?
Balenciaga mini city
Thank you ‍♀️


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. I'm new here. Could you please help me identicate this bag?
> Balenciaga mini city
> Thank you ‍♀️


Hi and welcome! It would be nice to see a clearer photo of the tag back but what I see looks good, authentic in my opinion. In the future if you wish to have any bags authenticated please post them here...

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-858#post-33168515


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi muchstuff. Sorry I didn't relise I post in the wrong forum, misread it. Thank you for your advice.
The back of the tag, did you mean this? Thank you so much ‍♀️


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi muchstuff. Sorry I didn't relise I post in the wrong forum, misread it. Thank you for your advice.
> The back of the tag, did you mean this? Thank you so much ‍♀️


Yes, we really need to see the tags without any bending in them as it alters the font. I think you’re fine though.


----------



## M&Mthomas

Oh ok, thank you so much. I will remember that for the next time. Thanks a lot for your help, really appreciate it ‍♀️


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Oh ok, thank you so much. I will remember that for the next time. Thanks a lot for your help, really appreciate it ‍♀️


My pleasure!


----------



## whateve

do you think this is anthracite?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...aamDBNmkjg%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
Should it have a green tint?


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> do you think this is anthracite?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Hobo-The-Club-224913-Greens-Leather-1212589-/153931638953?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=FFt3Qp0VJehwXUhMeaamDBNmkjg%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> Should it have a green tint?


Yes, 1202 is the colour code for anthra. It can lean towards green, blue or grey.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Yes, 1202 is the colour code for anthra. It can lean towards green, blue or grey.


Thanks! I wasn't sure how faded it was.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thanks! I wasn't sure how faded it was.


Yeah hard to tell. I see it sold, is it now yours?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Yeah hard to tell. I see it sold, is it now yours?


Yes, it is! I wanted to buy an anthracite club a few years ago but the seller took it down before I could purchase and didn't respond to my messages. This one was so cheap I couldn't resist.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Yes, it is! I wanted to buy an anthracite club a few years ago but the seller took it down before I could purchase and didn't respond to my messages. This one was so cheap I couldn't resist.


I’ll bet you can improve the colour with some conditioning.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I’ll bet you can improve the colour with some conditioning.


That's what I'm hoping.

ETA: I'm hoping there won't be a problem getting it delivered due to covid.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> That's what I'm hoping.


Please keep us in the loop, I’d love to see what you do with it!


----------



## shesnochill

Is this color called magenta or amethyst?


----------



## trevinba

Hi can someone help identify the color of this Balenciaga Classic City? Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

trevinba said:


> Hi can someone help identify the color of this Balenciaga Classic City? Thank you!


in order to get the actual name of the colour we need to see the tag of the bag, front and back of it.
there were a few various light browns/caramel shades made in various years
P.S. it's not  a City, it's a First


----------



## Frankd002

Amour said:


> hmmmmmm..the style seems so interesting...I am
> comparateur assurance chien
> 
> 
> not familiar with it though...
> 
> 
> mims and LP?


Hi Everyone....my thoughts are with the new England ladies in the midst of the flood.


----------



## nanads

Hi beautiful people! So I’ve been thinking to add balenciaga city metallic edge to my collection. But not too sure about the color. I’m thinking maybe either gris acier, bordeaux, gris taupe, or beige. I’ll add a collage pic of bags that I currently have so that you could see what color would compliment my collection. I would also add pics of bal city colors that I’m thinking. But any other color advice would be appreciated. TIA ❤️

My current bag collection (exact type and color)



Bal city color that I’m thinking:

Bordeaux


Gris Acier



Beige Latte (?)


Gris Taupe


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bordeaux would be my choice 
Beige Latte is too yellow imo


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Please keep us in the loop, I’d love to see what you do with it!


It's here! (anthracite club) I really like the color. It smells of mildew though. I think I need to deal with that before I do any conditioning. The bag's condition isn't bad, just the smell.


----------



## nanads

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bordeaux would be my choice
> Beige Latte is too yellow imo


Thank you! Do you think bordeaux would be neutral enough for such big bag?


----------



## shesnochill

Beautiful collection and colors! I'd pick a Bordeaux B-Bag to add!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

nanads said:


> Thank you! Do you think bordeaux would be neutral enough for such big bag?


Yes , of course ! I find it is a subtle, noble color


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> It's here! (anthracite club) I really like the color. It smells of mildew though. I think I need to deal with that before I do any conditioning. The bag's condition isn't bad, just the smell.


put some ground coffee in a sache inside the bag for a few days, it will absorb the smell and leave gentle aroma of coffee


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> It's here! (anthracite club) I really like the color. It smells of mildew though. I think I need to deal with that before I do any conditioning. The bag's condition isn't bad, just the smell.


I find smells the hardest thing to deal with, let me know if you find a good solution!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> put some ground coffee in a sache inside the bag for a few days, it will absorb the smell and leave gentle aroma of coffee


Thanks! We aren't coffee drinkers so I don't think I have any.


muchstuff said:


> I find smells the hardest thing to deal with, let me know if you find a good solution!


Me too. The worst is perfume. I've given up on things that I can't get the perfume smell out of. Or that terrible thrift store smell. I think I'll hang it outside for awhile.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thanks! We aren't coffee drinkers so I don't think I have any.
> 
> Me too. The worst is perfume. I've given up on things that I can't get the perfume smell out of. Or that terrible thrift store smell. I think I'll hang it outside for awhile.


I've tried just about everything with more success than failures but it can take weeks.


----------



## shesnochill

ksuromax said:


> put some ground coffee in a sache inside the bag for a few days, it will absorb the smell and leave gentle aroma of coffee



I didn’t know this trick! I once bought a pre-loved bag and it arrived SO SMELLY.

May I ask what’s a *sache*?


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> I didn’t know this trick! I once bought a pre-loved bag and it arrived SO SMELLY.
> 
> May I ask what’s a *sache*?


Anything that you can put coffee grounds into that won't spill all over your bag, like a sachet.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Thanks! We aren't coffee drinkers so I don't think I have any.


baking soda does the trick, too
and activated charcoal tabs  


muchstuff said:


> Anything that you can put coffee grounds into that won't spill all over your bag, like a sachet.


thanks! typing on the phone is demon


----------



## ksuromax

shesnochill said:


> I didn’t know this trick! I once bought a pre-loved bag and it arrived SO SMELLY.
> 
> May I ask what’s a *sache*?


@muchstuff has replied already  
sorry, 't' got stuck between the keys


----------



## shesnochill

I seriously prefer TPF on a computer!!

Thank you ladies. The mail man just stopped off a package and it’s a pre-loved bag — so I shall use the tips above!


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> I seriously prefer TPF on a computer!!
> 
> Thank you ladies. The mail man just stopped off a package and it’s a pre-loved bag — so I shall use the tips above!


Good luck!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> baking soda does the trick, too
> and activated charcoal tabs
> 
> thanks! typing on the phone is demon


I've got baking soda! I tried that on a perfumed wallet. It didn't work. I have higher hopes for getting rid of the mildew smell.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I've got baking soda! I tried that on a perfumed wallet. It didn't work. I have higher hopes for getting rid of the mildew smell.


I'm guessing the lining pulls out as it does for many Bals? I'd start with washing the lining. I've also used very mild soap and water on the exterior of one of my Bals, then conditioned it. I go hard core on smells now, after faffing around for weeks trying to get rid of odours. Then lots and lots of fresh air and wind if you can get it.  Then baking soda or activated charcoal inside for a few days.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I'm guessing the lining pulls out as it does for many Bals? I'd start with washing the lining. I've also used very mild soap and water on the exterior of one of my Bals, then conditioned it. I go hard core on smells now, after faffing around for weeks trying to get rid of odours. Then lots and lots of fresh air and wind if you can get it.  Then baking soda or activated charcoal inside for a few days.


I'm not averse to washing linings. I've done that for many bags. Heck, I give vintage Coach bags a complete bath. I'm just more chicken with this as I'm not as familiar with what the bag can stand. I have a cheap perfumed wallet I've probably completely ruined by my attempts to get rid of the odor. I'm ready to put it in the washing machine! For this Bal, I already sprayed the lining with alcohol and wiped the outside with vinegar. I'll try soap and water.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I'm not averse to washing linings. I've done that for many bags. Heck, I give vintage Coach bags a complete bath. I'm just more chicken with this as I'm not as familiar with what the bag can stand. I have a cheap perfumed wallet I've probably completely ruined by my attempts to get rid of the odor. I'm ready to put it in the washing machine! For this Bal, I already sprayed the lining with alcohol and wiped the outside with vinegar. I'll try soap and water.


Let us know how you make out, I've read stories of people dunking Bals, you might want to do a search. In fact, I'm pretty sure I read someone ran one through the washer...don't know if I'm that brave.


----------



## shesnochill

muchstuff said:


> Let us know how you make out, I've read stories of people dunking Bals, you might want to do a search. In fact, I'm pretty sure I read someone ran one through the washer...don't know if I'm that brave.


A washing machine!? I’m going to assume cold water.. but what soap.. lol


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> A washing machine!? I’m going to assume cold water.. but what soap.. lol


 No idea!


----------



## whateve

shesnochill said:


> A washing machine!? I’m going to assume cold water.. but what soap.. lol


People have done it with Coach many times. Some use a special leather detergent. Even though this Bal was relatively cheap, it was still more than what I usually pay for the vintage Coach that I dunk, plus I have dunked Coach so many times with success that it doesn't worry me. I would be afraid of causing more color fading in a Bal.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> People have done it with Coach many times. Some use a special leather detergent. Even though this Bal was relatively cheap, it was still more than what I usually pay for the vintage Coach that I dunk, plus I have dunked Coach so many times with success that it doesn't worry me. I would be afraid of causing more color fading in a Bal.


No experience here, sorry.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> No experience here, sorry.


That's fine. I don't think washing in a machine is the most effective way to get rid of smells, plus I know the lining will get wrinkled and it will be hard to get it back to looking like it should. I'll just have to be patient and try less invasive measures.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> That's fine. I don't think washing in a machine is the most effective way to get rid of smells, plus I know the lining will get wrinkled and it will be hard to get it back to looking like it should. I'll just have to be patient and try less invasive measures.


Does the lining separate and pull out like the Day bags do?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Does the lining separate and pull out like the Day bags do?


No, it is attached at the bottom. So it would be difficult to wash without getting the leather wet. Right now it is sitting outside. I think I'll leave it there for about a week to see if it helps any.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> No, it is attached at the bottom. So it would be difficult to wash without getting the leather wet. Right now it is sitting outside. I think I'll leave it there for about a week to see if it helps any.


Darn. It’s so easy when you can pull out the lining.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Darn. It’s so easy when you can pull out the lining.


Yes. I hate when they do that! There is a lot more structure and detail to the club bag. It isn't just a shortened version of the Day.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Yes. I hate when they do that! There is a lot more structure and detail to the club bag. It isn't just a shortened version of the Day.


Interesting, I’ve never seen one IRL.


----------



## shesnochill

Loving the past 2 pages of this thread! I’ve purchased all 3 of my Bals pre loved and I had no idea you could clean using all the tips you ladies shared!


----------



## whateve

shesnochill said:


> Loving the past 2 pages of this thread! I’ve purchased all 3 of my Bals pre loved and I had no idea you could clean using all the tips you ladies shared!


All my Bals are pre loved too. Coach has a very active rehab thread with lots of tips. I wish there was a dedicated thread for Bal rehab.


----------



## shesnochill

whateve said:


> All my Bals are pre loved too. Coach has a very active rehab thread with lots of tips. I wish there was a dedicated thread for Bal rehab.


I’m laying here in bed on this Saturday day trying to look for one haha good to know there isn’t a specific thread for it. Can we make one?


----------



## Narnanz

shesnochill said:


> I’m laying here in bed on this Saturday day trying to look for one haha good to know there isn’t a specific thread for it. Can we make one?


isnt there a how to clean my balenciaga thread?


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> All my Bals are pre loved too. Coach has a very active rehab thread with lots of tips. I wish there was a dedicated thread for Bal rehab.





shesnochill said:


> Loving the past 2 pages of this thread! I’ve purchased all 3 of my Bals pre loved and I had no idea you could clean using all the tips you ladies shared!



https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/balenciaga-care-and-maintenance.111/


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> isnt there a how to clean my balenciaga thread?


See the link in post 12543.


----------



## shesnochill

Thank you @muchstuff! Xoxo


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> Thank you @muchstuff! Xoxo


Enjoy, there’s a lot of reading to do!


----------



## shesnochill

muchstuff said:


> Enjoy, there’s a lot of reading to do!


You gave me quite the hw tonight! Haha!


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> You gave me quite the hw tonight! Haha!


Two hour written exam tomorrow.


----------



## shesnochill

Can someone please help me ID this bag/tag — City or a Part Time?


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> Can someone please help me ID this bag/tag — City or a Part Time?


F/W 2009 Part Time.


----------



## shesnochill

muchstuff said:


> F/W 2009 Part Time.


Thank you @muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> Thank you @muchstuff


----------



## muggles

Can someone please tell me anything about this bag from these numbers? There is no letter so I can’t decipher year! Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Can someone please tell me anything about this bag from these numbers? There is no letter so I can’t decipher year! Thank you
> View attachment 4747837


It helps if you show the whole tag and a pic of the bag in question but based on what I can see it's a black G12 City. Can't quite see it, looks like the MADE IN ITALY is upper case? If so probably S/S 2012.


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> It helps if you show the whole tag and a pic of the bag in question but based on what I can see it's a black G12 City. Can't quite see it, looks like the MADE IN ITALY is upper case? If so probably S/S 2012.


Yes Made in Italy is in uppercase!
Hopefully better pic
Just want to know year, thank you


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Yes Made in Italy is in uppercase!
> Hopefully better pic
> Just want to know year, thank you
> 
> View attachment 4747846
> View attachment 4747848


Giant HW Cities didn't come with a silver tag denoting year and this was prior to the tag back showing a season letter.  Upper case MADE IN ITALY makes it post 2010. G12 HW was first produced in S/S 2012. The letters first started appearing on the tag backs F/W 2012. So reasoning tells us this is S/S 2012.


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> Giant HW Cities didn't come with a silver tag denoting year and this was prior to the tag back showing a season letter.  Upper case MADE IN ITALY makes it post 2010. G12 HW was first produced in S/S 2012. The letters first started appearing on the tag backs F/W 2012. So reasoning tells us this is S/S 2012.


Thank you , your awesome! A wealth of Balenciaga knowledge!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Thank you , your awesome! A wealth of Balenciaga knowledge!


Any time.


----------



## jennmariee

Hi there all you lovely helpful people, can anyone give me a hand with figuring out what season and color this bag is? I'm at a loss without a letter on the back tag. http://trsy.co/27385889


----------



## muchstuff

jennmariee said:


> Hi there all you lovely helpful people, can anyone give me a hand with figuring out what season and color this bag is? I'm at a loss without a letter on the back tag. http://trsy.co/27385889


Well it's a Part Time and they first came out in 06 as far as I know. The tag shows it's prior to 2011 so there's your window 2006-2010. Maybe charbon? Although the tag pics look a little too warm for that brown, hard to tell because of the flash.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Well, I don't have it yet to check for myself, but maybe someone knows what color I just bought? I'll check fr certain when it comes in a few weeks.








						Motocross Classic Mini Twiggy Bag
					

Teal Arena leather Balenciaga Motocross Classic Mini Twiggy bag with aged brass hardware, single flat optional shoulder strap, dual rolled top handles with whipstitch accents, single zip pocket and buckle embellishments at front face, black canvas lining, single zip pocket at interior wall and...




					www.therealreal.com


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Well, I don't have it yet to check for myself, but maybe someone knows what color I just bought? I'll check fr certain when it comes in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motocross Classic Mini Twiggy Bag
> 
> 
> Teal Arena leather Balenciaga Motocross Classic Mini Twiggy bag with aged brass hardware, single flat optional shoulder strap, dual rolled top handles with whipstitch accents, single zip pocket and buckle embellishments at front face, black canvas lining, single zip pocket at interior wall and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.therealreal.com


No notches in the rivets, I’m going with S/S 05 turquoise.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

muchstuff said:


> No notches in the rivets, I’m going with S/S 05 turquoise.


That would be like super awesome! I have to wait a while to see but will post what I find. I was thinking aquamarine or something. Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> That would be like super awesome! I have to wait a while to see but will post what I find. I was thinking aquamarine or something. Thank you


Looking forward to your mod shots!


----------



## houseof999

Can anyone identify this color please? Seller called it teal when I asked her. If that the official name? 
Too good not to share! Just found this item on Mercari. Tap the link to sign up andf get $10 off. https://merc.li/Afv2WbT6bJ


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Can anyone identify this color please? Seller called it teal when I asked her. If that the official name?
> Too good not to share! Just found this item on Mercari. Tap the link to sign up andf get $10 off. https://merc.li/Afv2WbT6bJ


No pics or link?


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> No pics or link?


Does the link in my post not work? NM, it doesn't. Here's the link again.

Too good not to share! Just found this item on Mercari. Tap the link to sign up and get $10 off. https://merc.li/Afv2WbT6b

And if that still doesn't work. It's this bag:


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Does the link in my post not work? NM, it doesn't. Here's the link again.
> 
> Too good not to share! Just found this item on Mercari. Tap the link to sign up and get $10 off. https://merc.li/Afv2WbT6b
> 
> And if that still doesn't work. It's this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4763341


I'm guessing 05 teal. The mini classique was only made in 04 and 05 I believe, not positive on that.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> I'm guessing 05 teal. The mini classique was only made in 04 and 05 I believe, not positive on that.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Thank you!


My pleasure!


----------



## dolali

Hello! Can someone help me identify the color on this Day? Tangerine? Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Hello! Can someone help me identify the color on this Day? Tangerine? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4764896
> View attachment 4764897
> View attachment 4764898


Has to be prior to 2011, I'd guess 09 mandarin.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Has to be prior to 2011, I'd guess 09 mandarin.



Thank you so much @muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Thank you so much @muchstuff


My pleasure! It would have to be 2005-2010 and unless I missed something I don't think there's another orange in that time period that it could be.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure! It would have to be 2005-2010 and unless I missed something I don't think there's another orange in that time period that it could be.



Your knowledge of Bals is a-m-a-z-i-n-g!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Your knowledge of Bals is a-m-a-z-i-n-g!


Thanks, just a result of obsessive online hunting   .


----------



## piosavsfan

Anyone know what color this might be? Thank you in advance for taking a look.  








						Motocross Day Hobo
					

Cerulean Arena leather Day hobo with antiqued brass Classic hardware, single flat shoulder strap with whipstitch detail, single zip pocket at front face, Motocross stud and buckle embellishments at exterior, black woven lining, single pocket at interior wall with zip closure and zip closure at...




					www.therealreal.com


----------



## ksuromax

piosavsfan said:


> Anyone know what color this might be? Thank you in advance for taking a look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motocross Day Hobo
> 
> 
> Cerulean Arena leather Day hobo with antiqued brass Classic hardware, single flat shoulder strap with whipstitch detail, single zip pocket at front face, Motocross stud and buckle embellishments at exterior, black woven lining, single pocket at interior wall with zip closure and zip closure at...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.therealreal.com


leather looks like chevre, i'd guess it's Bleu de france / French blue


----------



## piosavsfan

ksuromax said:


> leather looks like chevre, i'd guess it's Bleu de france / French blue


Thank you. It looks like chevre to me, too. It was an impulse purchase yesterday partly because the leather looks delicious!  And I love blue so there's that.


----------



## ksuromax

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you. It looks like chevre to me, too. It was an impulse purchase yesterday partly because the leather looks delicious!  And I love blue so there's that.


 the call of heart  
i think it's a little bit overlit on these pics and might be a shade darker irl 
will be looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## houseof999

Can someone tell me what color this bag is and what year?


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Can someone tell me what color this bag is and what year?
> 
> View attachment 4772382
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772383


I'm going with F/W 07 grape/violet. From what I can find the matelesse bags was made for a short period of time (F/W 06 to S/S 08 from what I've found so far) so it's the only purple that fits that time period, unless I'm missing seeing something from another season.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> I'm going with F/W 07 grape/violet. From what I can find the matelesse bags was made for a short period of time (F/W 06 to S/S 08 from what I've found so far) so it's the only purple that fits that time period, unless I'm missing seeing something from another season.


Thank you! I love the quilting! Did this come in any shade of blue by any chance?


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! I love the quilting! Did this come in any shade of blue by any chance?


The clubhouse thread has a pic of one in bleu roi. I’ve mostly seen them in black and brown, not sure how easy they’ll be to find in an array of colours. They didn’t make them for very long and who knows what quantity?


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> The clubhouse thread has a pic of one in bleu roi. I’ve mostly seen them in black and brown, not sure how easy they’ll be to find in an array of colours. They didn’t make them for very long and who knows what quantity?


Thank you!  I'll go check it out.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Thank you!  I'll go check it out.


Check out the reference thread as well.


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi. Could you please tell me what this one called ? The ad says it's Velo, I thought Velo is bigger or does it has small Velo as well? Thank you ^_^








						Pre-Owned Balenciaga Giant Silver Velo Bag (Blue; Vintage Crafted Lambskin Leat)  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pre-Owned Balenciaga Giant Silver Velo Bag (Blue; Vintage Crafted Lambskin Leat) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. Could you please tell me what this one called ? The ad says it's Velo, I thought Velo is bigger or does it has small Velo as well? Thank you ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-Owned Balenciaga Giant Silver Velo Bag (Blue; Vintage Crafted Lambskin Leat)  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pre-Owned Balenciaga Giant Silver Velo Bag (Blue; Vintage Crafted Lambskin Leat) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


It's a Velo, one of my favourite Bals. They only came in one size.


----------



## M&Mthomas

T


muchstuff said:


> It's a Velo, one of my favourite Bals. They only came in one size.


Thank you so much Muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> T
> 
> Thank you so much Muchstuff


It’s a great bag, a little big for a cross body unless it’s broken in IMO. Maybe not if you’re taller!


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> It’s a great bag, a little big for a cross body unless it’s broken in IMO. Maybe not if you’re taller!


Thanks Muchstuff, I believe Velo strap can't be adjust too so I will have to pass coz I'm short... hahaha
Trying to decide between pompon or mini pompon then came across this velo and like it's colour ^_^


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Thanks Muchstuff, I believe Velo strap can't be adjust too so I will have to pass coz I'm short... hahaha
> Trying to decide between pompon or mini pompon then came across this velo and like it's colour ^_^


I double the  strap and wear it on my shoulder.


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> I double the  strap and wear it on my shoulder.


That's great idea ^_^


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi. Me again, sorry could you please help me see what size is this Bazar? Seller stated it's a small size, I looked up for this fringes looks like it's either xs or xxs. What do you think? Thanks a lot 








						Balenciaga Bazar Small Fringed Leather Women's Tote Bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Bazar Small Fringed Leather Women's Tote Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. Me again, sorry could you please help me see what size is this Bazar? Seller stated it's a small size, I looked up for this fringes looks like it's either xs or xxs. What do you think? Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Bazar Small Fringed Leather Women's Tote Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Bazar Small Fringed Leather Women's Tote Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


XS.


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> XS.


Thanks a lot Muchstuff


----------



## M&Mthomas

lopokotasa said:


> i have to take pics to show you, but wanted to know if anyone knew what bag this was...


Does it look like this one?




PS. Sorry I got confuse, that was an old post not your bag, aplogies >/\<


----------



## BBBagHag

Hey y’all. I have a question about this bag on FP: the listing reads agneau and the plate also suggests agneau - but doesn’t it look like a 2005 metallic? With that shiny hardware? Or did they re-release that same version? TIA!









						BALENCIAGA Metallic Agneau Classic Hardware Silver Hardware City Sparkle Pale Rose
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Metallic Agneau Classic Silver City Sparkle in Pale Rose. This stylish tote is beautifully crafted of agneau lambskin leather in metallic pink. The bag features hand-stitched rolled leather top handles with an optional shoulder strap, signature front zipper pocket...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Hey y’all. I have a question about this bag on FP: the listing reads agneau and the plate also suggests agneau - but doesn’t it look like a 2005 metallic? With that shiny hardware? Or did they re-release that same version? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Metallic Agneau Classic Hardware Silver Hardware City Sparkle Pale Rose
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Metallic Agneau Classic Silver City Sparkle in Pale Rose. This stylish tote is beautifully crafted of agneau lambskin leather in metallic pink. The bag features hand-stitched rolled leather top handles with an optional shoulder strap, signature front zipper pocket...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


Limited edition, US only. It came in sparkle pale rose and sparkle bronze, S/S 2012.


----------



## BBBagHag

Thanks! I wish we could see a side by side comparison of the two years. 



muchstuff said:


> Limited edition, US only. It came in sparkle pale rose and sparkle bronze, S/S 2012.


----------



## MonsieurMode

Do any of our Bal experts know the name of this bag from *Pre Fall 2009*?


----------



## samfalstaff

I was wondering if anyone could identify the season and color of this bag. Thank you!!


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-town-bag-7he2v?position=38


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> I was wondering if anyone could identify the season and color of this bag. Thank you!!
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-town-bag-7he2v?position=38


F/W 2015 rouge cerise? Just a guess.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> F/W 2015 rouge cerise? Just a guess.


Thanks...I'm starting to move into the reds!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks...I'm starting to move into the reds!


Bal has some great ones!


----------



## jmecapulong

_Definitely Bordeaux! Have you found a store that has all these in stock? It says sold out online _


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi. Could you please tell me what colour is this one called? Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. Could you please tell me what colour is this one called? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4797106
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797107


F/W 09 raisin.


----------



## M&Mthomas

muchstuff said:


> F/W 09 raisin.


Thank you so much Muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

M&Mthomas said:


> Thank you so much Muchstuff


Any time!


----------



## muggles

Would a metallic gold edge city have lampo zippers?
Can’t make out back of tag to read the letter!


----------



## Narnanz

Question....My Emerald city didnt come with a dust bag. Is there a certain type that went with the 2006 bags...or would any do if I went looking...and  would I need to get the dust bag authenticated?


----------



## ElenaWan

Hi can anyone identify this style of this vintage bag please?


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Question....My Emerald city didnt come with a dust bag. Is there a certain type that went with the 2006 bags...or would any do if I went looking...and  would I need to get the dust bag authenticated?


I can't tell you which dustbag went with your bag but I can tell you that dustbags are faked. However, I got a dustbag with a fake that looks and feels identical to the dustbag I got from the Balenciaga store.


----------



## Narnanz

ElenaWan said:


> Hi can anyone identify this style of this vintage bag please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800091
> View attachment 4800092
> View attachment 4800093
> View attachment 4800095


Have you heard anything?
Wonder if @muchstuff and @ksuromax have not seen....looks interesting


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Have you heard anything?
> Wonder if @muchstuff and @ksuromax have not seen....looks interesting





ElenaWan said:


> Hi can anyone identify this style of this vintage bag please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800091
> View attachment 4800092
> View attachment 4800093
> View attachment 4800095


F/W 2001 Le Dix gold tag Flat Brass First.  Nicolas Ghesquiere's original moto design and the start of the iconic line. These pebbled bags were made of caribou and are quite collectible. This tag is from the very first season these bags were made. Here's a little reading for you, courtesy of RDC...

http://www.realdealcollection.com/bal_01-02_bags.html#quest


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> F/W 2001 Le Dix gold tag Flat Brass First.  Nicolas Ghesquiere's original moto design and the start of the iconic line. These pebbled bags were made of caribou and are quite collectible. This tag is from the very first season these bags were made. Here's a little reading for you, courtesy of RDC...
> 
> http://www.realdealcollection.com/bal_01-02_bags.html#quest


hope the OP sees this....so cool to get.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> hope the OP sees this....so cool to get.


I quoted her so she should get an email.


----------



## samfalstaff

ElenaWan said:


> Hi can anyone identify this style of this vintage bag please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800091
> View attachment 4800092
> View attachment 4800093
> View attachment 4800095


Where did you find this? I've been on the lookout for a chocolate or black caribou First from 2001 for....not that long, but I've been avidly checking the usual online marketplaces. What a great find!!


----------



## ksuromax

Narnanz said:


> Question....My Emerald city didnt come with a dust bag. Is there a certain type that went with the 2006 bags...or would any do if I went looking...and  would I need to get the dust bag authenticated?


they were all the same: white bag with strings and logo across one side. 
Many of my bags came without a dustbag, i never bothered, i either use any other good for the bag's size, or, keep 2 bags (Days, for example) back to back in 1 dustbag


----------



## Narnanz

ksuromax said:


> they were all the same: white bag with strings and logo across one side.
> Many of my bags came without a dustbag, i never bothered, i either use any other good for the bag's size, or, keep 2 bags (Days, for example) back to back in 1 dustbag


Thank you...I only have two dust bags for all my Coach and I dont worry about them. Its just another cost I dont really need to have.


----------



## ksuromax

Narnanz said:


> Thank you...I only have two dust bags for all my Coach and I dont worry about them. Its just another cost I dont really need to have.


some people use old pillow cases, or, old T-shirts
if you need it only for storage, just go the simple way, i personally woudn't buy a dustbag separately just to have one


----------



## ElenaWan

muchstuff said:


> F/W 2001 Le Dix gold tag Flat Brass First.  Nicolas Ghesquiere's original moto design and the start of the iconic line. These pebbled bags were made of caribou and are quite collectible. This tag is from the very first season these bags were made. Here's a little reading for you, courtesy of RDC...
> 
> http://www.realdealcollection.com/bal_01-02_bags.html#quest


Thank you for the information.  I bought this bag quite a while ago and was told this is a collectable bag. But just can't find any information about this bag on the internet recently. Thanks for your help again.


----------



## ElenaWan

samfalstaff said:


> Where did you find this? I've been on the lookout for a chocolate or black caribou First from 2001 for....not that long, but I've been avidly checking the usual online marketplaces. What a great find!!


I bought the bag from ebay about 10 years ago.


----------



## muchstuff

ElenaWan said:


> Thank you for the information.  I bought this bag quite a while ago and was told this is a collectable bag. But just can't find any information about this bag on the internet recently. Thanks for your help again.


My pleasure!


----------



## samfalstaff

ElenaWan said:


> I bought the bag from ebay about 10 years ago.


Oh, okay. Well, it's beautiful!


----------



## babibarbie

Hi ladies! Anyone can Pls indentify this Balenciaga blackout (color , color hardware aNd year? ) thank you


----------



## muchstuff

babibarbie said:


> Hi ladies! Anyone can Pls indentify this Balenciaga blackout? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4805623
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805624


What are you trying to find out?


----------



## babibarbie

muchstuff said:


> What are you trying to find out?


Sorry, I updated my previous post! I would like to know about the color name, color of the hardware (silver or gold) and year! Thank you
PS - these are the only pics I have! No tag pics!


----------



## muchstuff

babibarbie said:


> Sorry, I updated my previous post! I would like to know about the color name, color of the hardware (silver or gold) and year! Thank you
> PS - these are the only pics I have! No tag pics!


Ah sorry I can’t help you with just these pics. @ksuromax might know a bit more, the smooth leather was the first season the style came out but I can’t  remember offhand what season that was.


----------



## babibarbie

muchstuff said:


> Ah sorry I can’t help you with just these pics. @ksuromax might know a bit more, the smooth leather was the first season the style came out but I can’t  remember offhand what season that was.


The website says it is from 2017 spring summer collection but doesnt say the color! They put as a “generic blue” color!


----------



## muchstuff

babibarbie said:


> The website says it is from 2017 spring summer collection but doesnt say the color! They put as a “generic blue” color!


We don't have complete colour charts for 2017 and without seeing the tag back...can you ask for more pics? I can't even say if it's authentic for sure with what you have here although I haven't seen fake black outs personally.


----------



## babibarbie

muchstuff said:


> We don't have complete colour charts for 2017 and without seeing the tag back...can you ask for more pics? I can't even say if it's authentic for sure with what you have here although I haven't seen fake black outs personally.


I will ask for more pics but honestly Im not sure if the site will give any... it is from The real real website


----------



## muchstuff

babibarbie said:


> I will ask for more pics but honestly Im not sure if the site will give any... it is from The real real website


Nah they probably won’t. So not sure what you’re looking for now, if it’s authentication you could post the link on the AT thread and we can at least look at the pics they have posted for anything obvious.


----------



## babibarbie

I would like to know the color name! I cant find any online for that time! The only one I found the hardware looks silver and this looks gold...in the other band, the real real website says all the purses was authenticated! But they say as a generic blue?? Im confused! Thank you!!!


----------



## muchstuff

babibarbie said:


> I would like to know the color name! I cant find any online for that time! The only one I found the hardware looks silver and this looks gold...in the other band, the real real website says all the purses was authenticated! But they say as a generic blue?? Im confused! Thank you!!!


Don't trust TRR for authentication. Just post the link on the AT thread and I'll take a look when I get back home.


----------



## babibarbie

muchstuff said:


> Don't trust TRR for authentication. Just post the link on the AT thread and I'll take a look when I get back home.
> [/QUOT
> Will do!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ksuromax

babibarbie said:


> Sorry, I updated my previous post! I would like to know about the color name, color of the hardware (silver or gold) and year! Thank you
> PS - these are the only pics I have! No tag pics!





muchstuff said:


> Ah sorry I can’t help you with just these pics. @ksuromax might know a bit more, the smooth leather was the first
> season the style came out but I can’t  remember offhand what season that was.


the very first ones were from 2016/2017 AW season i believe, but heck knows what particular blue this one is





						Whole new Style - no Hardware (2016)
					

Just received pics from the Bal-LA boutique, of a whole new 'style' .. without any hardware (as you will all see).  This is something that I have to see IRL, because I'm not quite sure about it .. however, since it is Calfskin leather (like the Metal Plate), one never knows!!!   Pic #1 = Small...




					forum.purseblog.com
				



Hw is very minimal on these bags, and as far as i know it has never been GOLD, dark metal, almost black, "aged brass" - all i've personally seen


----------



## babibarbie

ksuromax said:


> the very first ones were from 2016/2017 AW season i believe, but heck knows what particular blue this one is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole new Style - no Hardware (2016)
> 
> 
> Just received pics from the Bal-LA boutique, of a whole new 'style' .. without any hardware (as you will all see).  This is something that I have to see IRL, because I'm not quite sure about it .. however, since it is Calfskin leather (like the Metal Plate), one never knows!!!   Pic #1 = Small...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hw is very minimal on these bags, and as far as i know it has never been GOLD, dark metal, almost black, "aged brass" - all i've personally seen


The hardware color is the thing is pulling me back! I found same online at balenciaga store but in silver! This one is more like aged brass hardware! Weird! They emailed me back about extra pics:
“

Additional information or photos on this particular item aside from the description currently on the product page is unavailable. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

If you purchase the item and find that the description was inaccurate, we would be happy to help accommodate a return even it is on final sale.”


----------



## muchstuff

babibarbie said:


> The hardware color is the thing is pulling me back! I found same online at balenciaga store but in silver! This one is more like aged brass hardware! Weird! They emailed me back about extra pics:
> “
> 
> Additional information or photos on this particular item aside from the description currently on the product page is unavailable. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.
> 
> If you purchase the item and find that the description was inaccurate, we would be happy to help accommodate a return even it is on final sale.”


Yup, they will take stuff back even though they say they won't.


----------



## muchstuff

Check this out @babibarbie and @ksuromax ...

https://www.vauntr.com/balenciaga-blackout-city-bag-review/


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Check this out @babibarbie and @ksuromax ...
> 
> https://www.vauntr.com/balenciaga-blackout-city-bag-review/


thanks
i haven't seen any single BO in lambskin 
and the one they show there also looks like calfskin


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> thanks
> i haven't seen any single BO in lambskin
> and the one they show there also looks like calfskin


Agreed, I think they’ve made an error there. I was referring more to the colours. Although I looked at bleu de minuit on other cities and it looked much darker.


----------



## babibarbie

muchstuff said:


> Agreed, I think they’ve made an error there. I was referring more to the colours. Although I looked at bleu de minuit on other cities and it looked much darker.


Thank you!!! I really want one blackout! Lets see if I find something that Im comfortable to be purchasing!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Agreed, I think they’ve made an error there. I was referring more to the colours. Although I looked at bleu de minuit on other cities and it looked much darker.


i'm sure they did! 
and yes, BdM is much darker, but i didn't comment because i can't see the tags of the bags, decided to skip that part


----------



## houseof999

Does anyone know the style name for this bag? 








						Balenciaga 272434 Women's Leather Handbag,Shoulder Bag Gray | eLADY Globazone
					

Balenciaga 272434 Women's Leather Handbag,Shoulder Bag Gray is a pre-owned BALENCIAGA BAGS. Authentic pre-owned luxury brand items. Free shipping.




					mall.elady.com


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Does anyone know the style name for this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga 272434 Women's Leather Handbag,Shoulder Bag Gray | eLADY Globazone
> 
> 
> Balenciaga 272434 Women's Leather Handbag,Shoulder Bag Gray is a pre-owned BALENCIAGA BAGS. Authentic pre-owned luxury brand items. Free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mall.elady.com


It's a F/W 2011 papyrus based on the tag but I have no idea if the style has a name, sorry.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> It's a F/W 2011 papyrus based on the tag but I have no idea if the style has a name, sorry.


Thank you!   So papyrus is the type of leather?


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Thank you!   So papyrus is the type of leather?


No it's the colour. Looks like agneau to me.


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> No it's the colour. Looks like agneau to me.


Oh ok thanks! Sorry for the dumb question. Lol!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Oh ok thanks! Sorry for the dumb question. Lol!


Never a dumb question!


----------



## lolakitten

Hi All! 
I'm not very well versed in Bal, but have a question about this bag (at a local shop):
I understand it's a First from 2005.. but does anyone have any other info?
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

lolakitten said:


> Hi All!
> I'm not very well versed in Bal, but have a question about this bag (at a local shop):
> I understand it's a First from 2005.. but does anyone have any other info?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810628
> View attachment 4810629
> View attachment 4810630
> 
> Thank you!!


Not authentic, sorry!


----------



## lolakitten

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic, sorry!


Woa, thank you!!!


----------



## muchstuff

lolakitten said:


> Woa, thank you!!!


My pleasure!


----------



## reneeluvscoach

I know these resale shops usually aren't able to send additional photos, so I probably wouldn't be able to authenticate this until after I purchase it.  I am going to try anyway - maybe they can at least tell me what the color code is.  Does anyone have a guess?  Could this be bleu lavande?  


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/balenciaga-motocross-classic-town-bag-7te2r?position=52


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> I know these resale shops usually aren't able to send additional photos, so I probably wouldn't be able to authenticate this until after I purchase it.  I am going to try anyway - maybe they can at least tell me what the color code is.  Does anyone have a guess?  Could this be bleu lavande?
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/balenciaga-motocross-classic-town-bag-7te2r?position=52


Looks like it to me.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

muchstuff said:


> Looks like it to me.


Thanks muchstuff.  I've been on the hunt for this color but haven't found anything in my price range.  Fingers crossed they respond!


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> Thanks muchstuff.  I've been on the hunt for this color but haven't found anything in my price range.  Fingers crossed they respond!


I can almost guarantee they won’t send you anything. But they do take stuff back if it’s not as described even though they say they don’t. In fact I’m guessing you’ll get a response that says they can’t send you additional pics but you can return it if it’s not as described. That seems to be what others have been getting.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Okay...I went for it...fingers crossed!


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> Okay...I went for it...fingers crossed!


Good luck!


----------



## fashiondisasta

Hello! can you please help me identify this Balenciaga?
 What is this?


----------



## Rielhvelt

Hi, may i know which season would this tag belongs to? - 431621 1080 V 568024. Thanks


----------



## ksuromax

Rielhvelt said:


> Hi, may i know which season would this tag belongs to? - 431621 1080 V 568024. Thanks


without seeing all relevant pics my answer stands for reference only - V stands for 2020 SS season


----------



## pale_septembre

Anyone know what Balenciaga bag this one is? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Emms1307

Hi, could someone help me to identify this bag please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

Emms1307 said:


> Hi, could someone help me to identify this bag please? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4837901
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837902
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837903


This bag isn’t authentic, sorry.


----------



## Emms1307

Tha


muchstuff said:


> This bag isn’t authentic, sorry.


Thank you so much for your prompt response


----------



## muchstuff

Emms1307 said:


> Tha
> 
> Thank you so much for your prompt response


My pleasure.


----------



## muggles

Does the back to back B on a zipperhead exist?
Or does it indicate a fake.
Thank you   Ok I’m slow I admit it! I figured it out! Thank you


----------



## Elementary

Hi. Can anyone identify this bag color? I received it and cannot figure it out. I’m guessing a faded Anthra, but I just don’t know. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

ambreit said:


> Hi. Can anyone identify this bag color? I received it and cannot figure it out. I’m guessing a faded Anthra, but I just don’t know. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841927
> View attachment 4841928
> View attachment 4841929


1000 is the style code for black.


----------



## Elementary

muchstuff said:


> 1000 is the style code for black.


Holy. Moly. Lol. I don’t think I’ve ever seen such a faded black. Thank you! I do remember that about 1000 now that you mention it. I just couldn’t believe it.


----------



## muchstuff

ambreit said:


> Holy. Moly. Lol. I don’t think I’ve ever seen such a faded black. Thank you! I do remember that about 1000 now that you mention it. I just couldn’t believe it.


The nice thing about black is you can revive it to a degree. But yeah, it's pretty faded.


----------



## samfalstaff

I'm trying to figure out the official color of this Day bag. Thanks for your help!








						Authentic Balenciaga Moto Motorcross Hobo Day Bag
					

Shop rputter98's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Classic, beautiful Balenciaga hobo bag in brown.




					poshmark.com


----------



## Lakotan

This could be 2007    V    1 - S/S    Truffle. Check out this color here https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...r0902-09-balenciaga-2006-classic-truffle-city


----------



## samfalstaff

Lakotan said:


> This could be 2007    V    1 - S/S    Truffle. Check out this color here https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...r0902-09-balenciaga-2006-classic-truffle-city


Maybe...But other truffle bags I've seen tend to be a little lighter than this. I was thinking maybe chocolate, mogano, or marron...? It could also be the seller's lighting too.


----------



## Lakotan

Sure, but not cholocate, I have chocolate, this does not look like chocolate. Let’s wait what other pfers will say. So curious!


----------



## samfalstaff

Lakotan said:


> Sure, but not cholocate, I have chocolate, this does not look like chocolate. Let’s wait what other pfers will say. So curious!


Sounds good. I'll ask the seller to post more pictures that better capture the color.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Sounds good. I'll ask the seller to post more pictures that better capture the color.


Ask for a pic outside!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Maybe...But other truffle bags I've seen tend to be a little lighter than this. I was thinking maybe chocolate, mogano, or marron...? It could also be the seller's lighting too.


Can’t be marron as the Day wasn’t produced until 2005. Looks like it has a little warmth in it or so mogano, sienna, saddle, cognac...I forgot about the 06 olive brown/marron but I don’t  think so.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Can’t be marron as the Day wasn’t produced until 2005. Looks like it has a little warmth in it or so mogano, sienna, saddle, cognac...I forgot about the 06 olive brown/marron but I don’t  think so.


Thanks. I'm hoping for mogano!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks. I'm hoping for mogano!


It’s a good guess if there’s some red to it but a pic in good light would be needed IMO.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> It’s a good guess if there’s some red to it but a pic in good light would be needed IMO.


I agree. Unfortunately they live in Seattle where the skies are smokey due to the wildfires. So no outdoor pics. I'm asking for an indoor pic in natural light.


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> I agree. Unfortunately they live in Seattle where the skies are smokey due to the wildfires. So no outdoor pics. I'm asking for an indoor pic in natural light.


The seller uploaded another photo in natural light and I think I see some red! Would you say this is mogano?


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> The seller uploaded another photo in natural light and I think I see some red! Would you say this is mogano?
> View attachment 4854122


Hard to say, it's pretty faded, maybe cognac or sienna? It doesn't really look like mogano to me (split tassels look too light IMO) but like I said, with the fading it's hard to tell. @ksuromax what do you think?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Hard to say, it's pretty faded, maybe cognac or sienna? It doesn't really look like mogano to me (split tassels look too light IMO) but like I said, with the fading it's hard to tell. @ksuromax what do you think?


i have Sienna, i have Mogano, it doesn't look like either, Cognac methinks


----------



## ksuromax

besides, the leather looks consistent for 2006 SS


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> besides, the leather looks consistent for 2006 SS


As does the fading.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> As does the fading.





ksuromax said:


> besides, the leather looks consistent for 2006 SS


Thanks so much! I haven't heard good things about S/S 2006 leather so might just pass on it.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks so much! I haven't heard good things about S/S 2006 leather so might just pass on it.


It’s pretty faded, I don’t think you’d be able to bring it back much TBH.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

samfalstaff said:


> The seller uploaded another photo in natural light and I think I see some red! Would you say this is mogano?
> View attachment 4854122


Here are pics of a Cognac 2006 City I bought a few years ago. I returned it because I didn't like the "bubbly" leather, I prefer smoother. But the colour was spectacular.


----------



## samfalstaff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Here are pics of a Cognac 2006 City I bought a few years ago. I returned it because I didn't like the "bubbly" leather, I prefer smoother. But the colour was spectacular.
> View attachment 4855030
> View attachment 4855028


I understand what you mean about the bubbling, but I love that color!


----------



## ebing

Hi bal experts! I recently bought this beautiful and smooshy GSH part time but am unsure of the year and colour. Through my research I have narrowed it down to 2007 or 2008, as it has feet and a mirror pocket. The leather feels similar to another 2007 bag I have so I’m thinking it is probably chèvre therefore the colour is plomb but does anyone else have an opinion? Thanks


----------



## Lakotan

If this is the same bag I saw on TRR just a few days ago, then I am 90% sure it is 07 Plomb. I’ve had it and the leather was silky and glowy like shark’s skin. In your pics it looks a bit darker than on TRR.


----------



## ebing

Lakotan said:


> If this is the same bag I saw on TRR just a few days ago, then I am 90% sure it is 07 Plomb. I’ve had it and the leather was silky and glowy like shark’s skin. In your pics it looks a bit darker than on TRR.


 
Thanks for your reply, yes it is that bag and it’s much darker in real life than it looked in the photos on TRR. The leather is lovely and very silky.


----------



## kerryisntreal

ebing said:


> Hi bal experts! I recently bought this beautiful and smooshy GSH part time but am unsure of the year and colour. Through my research I have narrowed it down to 2007 or 2008, as it has feet and a mirror pocket. The leather feels similar to another 2007 bag I have so I’m thinking it is probably chèvre therefore the colour is plomb but does anyone else have an opinion? Thanks
> View attachment 4856296
> View attachment 4856297





Lakotan said:


> If this is the same bag I saw on TRR just a few days ago, then I am 90% sure it is 07 Plomb. I’ve had it and the leather was silky and glowy like shark’s skin. In your pics it looks a bit darker than on TRR.



I seem to remember that the handle threading on plomb bags was quite a bit lighter (like almost brownish tan), unless I’m mixing it up with anthracite from that year?


----------



## samfalstaff

Oh, my! What color is this?








						Balenciaga First Bag
					

Shop thebagfinder's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Balenciaga First Bag Mini - 12”x7” Good Condition No rips or tears Clean interior With - Strap and Mirror  Guaranteed Auth Accepting Offers




					poshmark.com


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, my! What color is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga First Bag
> 
> 
> Shop thebagfinder's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Balenciaga First Bag Mini - 12”x7” Good Condition No rips or tears Clean interior With - Strap and Mirror  Guaranteed Auth Accepting Offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Might be marine? Navy? The lighting is so hot that it's hard to tell.


----------



## dolali

Hello! Can I get help identifying this color? Thank you 









						Auth BALENCIAGA The Giant Day 285437 LightBrown Leather Shoulder Bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Auth BALENCIAGA The Giant Day 285437 LightBrown Leather Shoulder Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Hello! Can I get help identifying this color? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auth BALENCIAGA The Giant Day 285437 LightBrown Leather Shoulder Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Auth BALENCIAGA The Giant Day 285437 LightBrown Leather Shoulder Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Looks like it could be 2012 cumin.


----------



## LostInBal

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, my! What color is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga First Bag
> 
> 
> Shop thebagfinder's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Balenciaga First Bag Mini - 12”x7” Good Condition No rips or tears Clean interior With - Strap and Mirror  Guaranteed Auth Accepting Offers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Looks 05 Indigo chèvre


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Looks like it could be 2012 cumin.



Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Thank you so much!


If you can get a pic of the tag back we should be able to tell for sure. Or even the info on the back, wouldn’t need the pic.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> If you can get a pic of the tag back we should be able to tell for sure. Or even the info on the back, wouldn’t need the pic.



Just sent a message requesting a pic or the serial number. Not sure these sellers can add pictures, but it is worth a try. 

Can you help me with another one? This one does have the back of tag:









						Auth BALENCIAGA The Day Leather Strings Shoulder Tote Bag w/Dustbag 14484bkac  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Auth BALENCIAGA The Day Leather Strings Shoulder Tote Bag w/Dustbag 14484bkac at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Many Thanks muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Just sent a message requesting a pic or the serial number. Not sure these sellers can add pictures, but it is worth a try.
> 
> Can you help me with another one? This one does have the back of tag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auth BALENCIAGA The Day Leather Strings Shoulder Tote Bag w/Dustbag 14484bkac  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Auth BALENCIAGA The Day Leather Strings Shoulder Tote Bag w/Dustbag 14484bkac at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks muchstuff!


Sorry, I have a problem with the nuances of some colours when based on photos, I can tell you it's prior to 2011, anyone else have a guess? This was before colour codes were put on the tags.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I have a problem with the nuances of some colours when based on photos, I can tell you it's prior to 2011, anyone else have a guess? This was before colour codes were put on the tags.



Thank you so much...I will wait and see if someone else responds. Have a good weekend


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Thank you so much...I will wait and see if someone else responds. Have a good weekend


You too!


----------



## Lakotan

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I have a problem with the nuances of some colours when based on photos, I can tell you it's prior to 2011, anyone else have a guess? This was before colour codes were put on the tags.


If muchstuff thinks this is before 2011, I would say it is jaune.


----------



## muchstuff

Lakotan said:


> If muchstuff thinks this is before 2011, I would think it is jaune.


It’s definitely prior to 2011. Jaune marigold? It's too brown for that IMO. It's a shade of brown but I'm just not sure which one. Saddle? Camel? Don't know... @ksuromax what do you think?


----------



## samfalstaff

aalinne_72 said:


> Looks 05 Indigo chèvre





muchstuff said:


> Might be marine? Navy? The lighting is so hot that it's hard to tell.


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks!


Chevre anyway!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Chevre anyway!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


>


I try to guess based on the tag because it’s often closest to the actual colour IRL.  Lighting can really make it tough to know for certain. And there were so many blues that were similar back then...aalinne has had a lot more oldies than I have, most of mine have been black   .


----------



## Lakotan

muchstuff said:


> It’s definitely prior to 2011. Jaune marigold? It's too brown for that IMO. It's a shade of brown but I'm just not sure which one. Saddle? Camel? Don't know... @ksuromax what do you think?


Yes, might be camel. So curious to see what ksuromax says.


----------



## muchstuff

It’s also good to compare the colour of the zipper tape, provided you can get a good pic of it. Even doing a search of a colour will pull up the same colour from three different sites and it can all look different depending on the lighting. I was very glad when they started putting in colour codes.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> I try to guess based on the tag because it’s often closest to the actual colour IRL.  Lighting can really make it tough to know for certain. And there were so many blues that were similar back then...aalinne has had a lot more oldies than I have, most of mine have been black   .


What's most frustrating is that this little mystery will most likely be solved if the seller will just post a photo of the tag. Grrr...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> It’s definitely prior to 2011. Jaune marigold? It's too brown for that IMO. It's a shade of brown but I'm just not sure which one. Saddle? Camel? Don't know... @ksuromax what do you think?


It looks like Camel to me, but is the hw G21? seems too small, i'd say it's G12


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> It looks like Camel to me, but is the hw G21? seems too small, i'd say it's G12


No the one I’m talking abut here is the classic HW. There were two different asks.


----------



## muchstuff

@ksuromax I think the G12 is cumin.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> No the one I’m talking abut here is the classic HW. There were two different asks.


i know, but i thought you tagged me in the thread of the first one. Anyway, nevermind. 
The reghw could be Caramel?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i know, but i thought you tagged me in the thread of the first one. Anyway, nevermind.
> The reghw could be Caramel?


Sorry for the confusion! Yeah I can’t quite figure that one out.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax I think the G12 is cumin.


i re-read your original post, you replied on both and that's where i got confused, but i sorted it now, and yes, agree, looks like Cumin (zipper tape, plus G12)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i re-read your original post, you replied on both and that's where i got confused, but i sorted it now, and yes, agree, looks like Cumin (zipper tape, plus G12)


Sorry   . Still don’t know the other one...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Sorry for the confusion! Yeah I can’t quite figure that one out.


it looks like chevre, to be honest, chewy leather


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it looks like chevre, to be honest, chewy leather


But kinda dry so maybe 06?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> But kinda dry so maybe 06?


yes, think so, too
but this brings us to Camel, which was too dark for the bag in question  
not that it looks like a perfect Caramel, though... but still a bit closer, (although a tad more yellowish, imo) than Camel


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yes, think so, too
> but this brings us to Camel, which was too dark for the bag in question
> not that it looks like a perfect Caramel, though... but still a bit closer, (although a tad more yellowish, imo) than Camel


Did you look at the tag? Darker than the body of the bag in the pics. Bag might be over-lit and/or a bit faded.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Did you look at the tag? Darker than the body of the bag in the pics. Bag might be over-lit and/or a bit faded.


that's the problem with old(er) bags, you never know if it's faded, re-dyed, or shot in terrible light


----------



## dolali

@muchstuff @ksuromax Thank you sooooo much for your help identifying the color on the Day bags for me!!! I really appreciate it! I love to read your thoughts about the leather, color, etc. You are two of the BEST contributors to PF!


----------



## dolali

dolali said:


> Hello! Can I get help identifying this color? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auth BALENCIAGA The Giant Day 285437 LightBrown Leather Shoulder Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Auth BALENCIAGA The Giant Day 285437 LightBrown Leather Shoulder Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com






muchstuff said:


> If you can get a pic of the tag back we should be able to tell for sure. Or even the info on the back, wouldn’t need the pic.




I did received a picture of tag back!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
!


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> I did received a picture of tag back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


2012 Cumin


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> @muchstuff @ksuromax Thank you sooooo much for your help identifying the color on the Day bags for me!!! I really appreciate it! I love to read your thoughts about the leather, color, etc. You are two of the BEST contributors to PF!


you're too kind


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> 2012 Cumin



Many, many thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> @muchstuff @ksuromax Thank you sooooo much for your help identifying the color on the Day bags for me!!! I really appreciate it! I love to read your thoughts about the leather, color, etc. You are two of the BEST contributors to PF!


Thank you, very kind!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Many, many thanks!


There's something about cumin and rose gold together  . The only thing with 2012 is that the leather can be hit and miss. @ksuromax can attest to that.


----------



## Punkkitten

Hey all, I just purchased this preloved first and am 90% sure it is 2006 emerald.
Could any of you expertistas confirm? 
 Please and thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Punkkitten said:


> Hey all, I just purchased this preloved first and am 90% sure it is 2006 emerald.
> Could any of you expertistas confirm?
> Please and thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4863330
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863331


Correct, S/S 06 emerald.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Correct, S/S 06 emerald.


Is it Chevre @muchstuff ?


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Is it Chevre @muchstuff ?


Yes ma’am.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Yes ma’am.


Thank you.
Told you @Punkkitten ..you have my Citys Little Baby.


----------



## Punkkitten

[/QUOTE]


muchstuff said:


> Correct, S/S 06 emerald.





Narnanz said:


> Thank you.
> Told you @Punkkitten ..you have my Citys Little Baby.
> Thanks ladies!!
> 
> Goat is so much softer than I thought it would be!  I'm polishing her up.  Literally SO in love with it.  I now want to purchase a cosmetic pouch and make a baby HIP bag...or purchase another first ...i need to stop and join @Narnanz on her yacht


----------



## m.g.s.c

I have been torn between whether I should get the neverfull mm or the Palm Springs mini. I have a ton of small bags and the biggest bag I have is the speedy b 25. I love small bags but I don’t have a tote bag at all. I’m not sure if I like totes or if I’ll even find a use for it. I’ve seen the Palm Springs mini become available multiple times but I passed until I know which bag is more practical for me. Please help me decide and give input! (:


----------



## ginandsara

I just ordered my first preloved Balenciaga city bag. The website lists the color as "dark wine," but I am not sure that is correct. Does anyone know the official name? Thank you. https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-dark-wine-561283


----------



## muchstuff

ginandsara said:


> I just ordered my first preloved Balenciaga city bag. The website lists the color as "dark wine," but I am not sure that is correct. Does anyone know the official name? Thank you. https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-dark-wine-561283


F/W 08 black cherry. It’s also listed as dark wine on the colour chart but no one calls it that.


----------



## ginandsara

muchstuff said:


> F/W 08 black cherry. It’s also listed as dark wine on the colour chart but no one calls it that.



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

ginandsara said:


> Thank you!


My pleasure!


----------



## atlantis1982

freddylegen68432 said:


> Codeine addiction is a form of addiction that often sneaks up on the person involved in its use. This is because codeine is a medication that is prescribed to help alleviate pain. This makes it easy for a person who takes codeine to develop a codeine addiction, because he or she thinks codeine is the only way to cope with their pain. Eventualyy the mind shift is that it is OK to take it to prevent pain from happening whether needed or not.
> 
> Since it is easy to develop a codeine addiction when taking prescription codeine, it is important to follow the doctor's directions closely. To avoid codeine addiction, make sure to only take the prescribed dosage and to only take the codeine for as long as it is prescribed. Prolonged use reduces it's effectiveness and thus means you have to start taking more and more. Failure to follow the doctor's directions makes it more likely for a person to develop a codeine addiction.


??? Wrong thread...(And probably wrong _board.)  _
IDK if this is a cry for help or a bizarre attempt to troll; judging by your other post in the Jimmy Choo board, you're trolling.  Take it some place else.


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> ??? Wrong thread...(And probably wrong _board.)  _
> IDK if this is a cry for help or a bizarre attempt to troll; judging by your other post in the Jimmy Choo board, you're trolling.  Take it some place else.


I’ve reported it.


----------



## ghoulish

Hello, I’m hoping that you can help me figure out which color this Town is. The RealReal had it listed simply as purple, but I’m guessing it’s Glycine? The leather on it is very soft and I can’t believe it’s in such great condition. Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

balenciamags said:


> Hello, I’m hoping that you can help me figure out which color this Town is. The RealReal had it listed simply as purple, but I’m guessing it’s Glycine? The leather on it is very soft and I can’t believe it’s in such great condition. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4878540
> View attachment 4878541
> View attachment 4878542


Yes it’s glycine.


----------



## ghoulish

muchstuff said:


> Yes it’s glycine.


Thank you so much! This grayish purple is stunning.


----------



## samfalstaff

I was wondering if anyone could confirm this is an 2003 red. Thank you!








						Balenciaga Red Clutch NEW!
					

Shop crisconsignment's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Balenciaga Red Clutch NEW!  Details:  Spring 2003 Chèvre Porte Toilette Makeup Clutch Red Leather Black Cloth Lining DustBag Included  Extra Leather Tassels Included...




					poshmark.com


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> I was wondering if anyone could confirm this is an 2003 red. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Red Clutch NEW!
> 
> 
> Shop crisconsignment's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Balenciaga Red Clutch NEW!  Details:  Spring 2003 Chèvre Porte Toilette Makeup Clutch Red Leather Black Cloth Lining DustBag Included  Extra Leather Tassels Included...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Hw looks like pewter, i'd guess it's either 2003, or 2004 (True Red), either way those reds were TDF


----------



## samfalstaff

ksuromax said:


> Hw looks like pewter, i'd guess it's either 2003, or 2004 (True Red), either way those reds were TDF


Thanks!


----------



## dreachick2384

Hi, any thoughts on what this is? Thanks!!


----------



## dreachick2384

dreachick2384 said:


> Hi, any thoughts on what this is? Thanks!!








						Balenciaga Twiggy Classic Studs Bag Leather East West Black 63540188
					

Online Sale - Authentic Black Balenciaga Twiggy Classic Studs Bag Leather East West at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 63540188




					shop.rebag.com


----------



## yyz.victoria

I need your help with identifying this clutch, ladies. TIA!


----------



## muchstuff

dreachick2384 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Twiggy Classic Studs Bag Leather East West Black 63540188
> 
> 
> Online Sale - Authentic Black Balenciaga Twiggy Classic Studs Bag Leather East West at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 63540188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.rebag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882925


I've seen it listed as a men's Twiggy, don't know what Bal called it.  Did they have a pic of the tag with the style umber on it?


----------



## samfalstaff

https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-part-time-blue-mineral-598748

Just saw @muchstuff 's post about the color actually being marine, but what year would this be? And is it then actually chèvre?


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-part-time-blue-mineral-598748
> 
> Just saw @muchstuff 's post about the color actually being marine, but what year would this be? And is it then actually chèvre?


It certainly looks like marine to me. It was produced in 07 and 08, so could be either chevre or agneau. Even the agneau marine had very good leather.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> It certainly looks like marine to me. It was produced in 07 and 08, so could be either chevre or agneau. Even the agneau marine had very good leather.


Thanks. Very tempting!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks. Very tempting!


Yeah, marine is really lovely. And marine shoe cream will do quite a bit to cover up the corner wear if it's not too bad.


----------



## samfalstaff

Is this chevre? FP lists it as agneau and calfskin. 








						BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware Gold City Black
					

This is an authentic BBALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Gold City in Black. This stylish tote is crafted of beautifully grained calfskin leather in black. The shoulder bag features top handles with hand-stitched detail, a front zipper pocket for the hanging mirror, leather belts, and patches and...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## atlantis1982

samfalstaff said:


> Is this chevre? FP lists it as agneau and calfskin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware Gold City Black
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BBALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Gold City in Black. This stylish tote is crafted of beautifully grained calfskin leather in black. The shoulder bag features top handles with hand-stitched detail, a front zipper pocket for the hanging mirror, leather belts, and patches and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


Yep, it's calfskin!  (For such a reputable reseller, Fp often misidentifies leather and colors, oddly.)


----------



## cbarrus

samfalstaff said:


> Is this chevre? FP lists it as agneau and calfskin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware Gold City Black
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BBALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Gold City in Black. This stylish tote is crafted of beautifully grained calfskin leather in black. The shoulder bag features top handles with hand-stitched detail, a front zipper pocket for the hanging mirror, leather belts, and patches and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com



With a J tag, this is chevre from the 2013 Holiday Collection. Calfskin came later. Beautiful bag


----------



## muchstuff

cbarrus said:


> With a J tag, this is chevre from the 2013 Holiday Collection. Calfskin came later. Beautiful bag





samfalstaff said:


> Is this chevre? FP lists it as agneau and calfskin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware Gold City Black
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BBALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Gold City in Black. This stylish tote is crafted of beautifully grained calfskin leather in black. The shoulder bag features top handles with hand-stitched detail, a front zipper pocket for the hanging mirror, leather belts, and patches and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


The champagne gold HW is another way to tell the Holiday collection.


----------



## samfalstaff

cbarrus said:


> With a J tag, this is chevre from the 2013 Holiday Collection. Calfskin came later. Beautiful bag





muchstuff said:


> The champagne gold HW is another way to tell the Holiday collection.


Thanks. I've been looking for a calfskin City but have also been staring at this bag for days now. It LOOKED like goatskin but then I'm no expert. It's still a beauty!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks. I've been looking for a calfskin City but have also been staring at this bag for days now. It LOOKED like goatskin but then I'm no expert. It's still a beauty!


They’re very nice bags indeed!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> They’re very nice bags indeed!


Are the calfskin bags heavier?


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Are the calfskin bags heavier?


I don't have a calfskin City but I have calfskin Bazars and I don't find them heavy at all. Maybe @ksuromax can weigh hers, she has a calfskin City (AKA Holy Cow).


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I don't have a calfskin City but I have calfskin Bazars and I don't find them heavy at all. Maybe @ksuromax can weigh hers, she has a calfskin City (AKA Holy Cow).


Thanks! I remember feeling some city bags a couple years ago at an outlet and was surprised at how heavy they were. I thought those were calfskin.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thanks! I remember feeling some city bags a couple years ago at an outlet and was surprised at how heavy they were. I thought those were calfskin.


I'm probably a bad person to ask as I carry big bags regardless of weight. The nuances of calf vs agneau vs chevre are lost on me.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> I don't have a calfskin City but I have calfskin Bazars and I don't find them heavy at all. Maybe @ksuromax can weigh hers, she has a calfskin City (AKA Holy Cow).


More like the holy grail! That bag is beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I don't have a calfskin City but I have calfskin Bazars and I don't find them heavy at all. Maybe @ksuromax can weigh hers, she has a calfskin City (AKA Holy Cow).


i can say it's very light 
exact weight will be measured and reported tomorrow


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> i can say it's very light
> exact weight will be measured and reported tomorrow


Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Thanks!


620 grams


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> 620 grams


Thanks! That's not heavy at all!


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Thanks! That's not heavy at all!


no, not at all for its size


----------



## samfalstaff

ksuromax said:


> no, not at all for its size


Do you think that is the same for the vibrato calfskin?


----------



## samfalstaff

Just received my Marine Part Time from FP. I'm not sure if I will keep it but was wondering if it was 08 or 07 Marine. The pictures show the true color. Here is the listing: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-part-time-blue-mineral-598748


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Just received my Marine Part Time from FP. I'm not sure if I will keep it but was wondering if it was 08 or 07 Marine. The pictures show the true color. Here is the listing: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-part-time-blue-mineral-598748
> View attachment 4911611
> View attachment 4911612
> View attachment 4911613


It would take a better person than I to tell the difference, both years were equally fabulous. Why are you on the fence?


----------



## muchstuff

@samfalstaff Does the tag have a colour code of 2123 on the back?


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> @samfalstaff Does the tag have a colour code of 2123 on the back?


No. Just two numbers separated by a dot.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> No. Just two numbers separated by a dot.


Thought I solved it but I didn't, sorry.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> It would take a better person than I to tell the difference, both years were equally fabulous. Why are you on the fence?


Not sure. It could be because it's overcast today which makes the bag look almost black. I'll sit on it and decide on a more sunny day. (I'm also somewhat kicking myself for forgetting that FP usually has a Black Friday sale. I should have waited a couple days and bought during the sale. That doesn't really have anything to do with the bag itself, but I think it's coloring my perception of the bag.)


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Thought I solved it but I didn't, sorry.


Oh, well. I noticed a thread (or post) from a while ago that compared the two. I'll go look at that again.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, well. I noticed a thread (or post) from a while ago that compared the two. I'll go look at that again.


I think it was Ceejay. Take another look in better light, marine is a true marine and is really a gorgeous colour. Mine's 08, I think @CeeJay said one's a bit darker than the other, if it's the 07 maybe that's what yours is...


----------



## samfalstaff

This thread just confuses me. See post #14.





						blue roi vs. officier and/or marine
					

does anyone happen to have blue roi and officier or marine? i'm wondering how the three compare to each other... i saw blue roi at neiman's sf yesterday, and it seemed more of a medium to dark blue, and from what i remember of officier, it was darker...  thanks! (and please move this if it's in...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> This thread just confuses me. See post #14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue roi vs. officier and/or marine
> 
> 
> does anyone happen to have blue roi and officier or marine? i'm wondering how the three compare to each other... i saw blue roi at neiman's sf yesterday, and it seemed more of a medium to dark blue, and from what i remember of officier, it was darker...  thanks! (and please move this if it's in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Oops. Meant to reply to @muchstuff above.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Oops. Meant to reply to @muchstuff above.


My 08s look like the bag on the right. So she’s showing the 07 on the left, is that closer to yours?


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> My 08s look like the bag on the right. So she’s showing the 07 on the left, is that closer to yours?


Clouds parted. Still no sun but some more light. I still can't tell.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Clouds parted. Still no sun but some more light. I still can't tell.
> View attachment 4911628


I’m thinking 08 but I’ve never had the 07. Here are pics of mine. The paper tags for the Day said 08, don’t have them for the Courier but it’s the same colour.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> My 08s look like the bag on the right. So she’s showing the 07 on the left, is that closer to yours?


And here it is with my F/W 10 Blue Roi


muchstuff said:


> I’m thinking 08 but I’ve never had the 07. Here are pics of mine. The paper tags for the Day said 08, don’t have them for the Courier but it’s the same colour.
> View attachment 4911635
> 
> View attachment 4911637


Well, that's gorgeous! I think the PT is 08. Just took out my F/W 10 Blue Roi Velo to compare. Leather and color of the PT are far superior.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> And here it is with my F/W 10 Blue Roi
> 
> Well, that's gorgeous! I think the PT is 08. Just took out my F/W 10 Blue Roi Velo to compare. Leather and color of the PT are far superior.
> View attachment 4911639


I prefer the colour of the marine personally.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> I prefer the colour of the marine personally.


I do too. I'm leaning towards keeping it but won't remove the tag until that darn sun comes out. Thanks for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> I do too. I'm leaning towards keeping it but won't remove the tag until that darn sun comes out. Thanks for your help!


Any time!


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> Do you think that is the same for the vibrato calfskin?


i didn't have a chance to compare both side by side, but i remember that Vibrato was very light, too. I bet if there is any difference, it is very minimal. 
Vibrato had a bit more of the texture, more defined grains on the skin, slightly sponge-y feel (if it makes sense?) and shiny gold, or silver hw. 
Mine is smooth skin and dark brass hw


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> Clouds parted. Still no sun but some more light. I still can't tell.
> View attachment 4911628


it's gorgeous! i'd keep it!


----------



## samfalstaff

ksuromax said:


> i didn't have a chance to compare both side by side, but i remember that Vibrato was very light, too. I bet if there is any difference, it is very minimal.
> Vibrato had a bit more of the texture, more defined grains on the skin, slightly sponge-y feel (if it makes sense?) and shiny gold, or silver hw.
> Mine is smooth skin and dark brass hw


Yours sounds better and better. "A" tag, right? I think I know what you mean about the spongy feel.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> I’m thinking 08 but I’ve never had the 07. Here are pics of mine. The paper tags for the Day said 08, don’t have them for the Courier but it’s the same colour.
> View attachment 4911635
> 
> View attachment 4911637





ksuromax said:


> it's gorgeous! i'd keep it!


Morning sun. Certainly seems like an 08.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Morning sun. Certainly seems like an 08.
> View attachment 4912089


Have you made any decision yet? Do you like the style?


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Have you made any decision yet? Do you like the style?


Yes, I like the PT style. The color is gorgeous in the light. But still undecided. Not entirely sure why. I'm going to revisit it after Thanksgiving (which is this Thursday for us). I think I'm just distracted by outside (non-bag) stuff right now. As a side note, I really do appreciate FP's 30 day return policy!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Yes, I like the PT style. The color is gorgeous in the light. But still undecided. Not entirely sure why. I'm going to revisit it after Thanksgiving (which is this Thursday for us). I think I'm just distracted by outside (non-bag) stuff right now. As a side note, I really do appreciate FP's 30 day return policy!


Hmmm, I generally find if I'm undecided when I buy I usually end up reselling. That's just me of course. It really is a lovely bag. Keep us posted on your decision.


----------



## QueenValli

Would someone be able to help me with IDing the colour/year of this Bal Day? Snagged it for cheap on eBay but can't for the life of me can't work out how old she is! The leather is looking a little patchy as I used some leather honey a few hours ago as it was very dry (felt a bit like the 2006 s/s chevre). 
Inner tag is 140442 . 213048 with no colour code for me to reference. Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

QueenValli said:


> Would someone be able to help me with IDing the colour/year of this Bal Day? Snagged it for cheap on eBay but can't for the life of me can't work out how old she is! The leather is looking a little patchy as I used some leather honey a few hours ago as it was very dry (felt a bit like the 2006 s/s chevre).
> Inner tag is 140442 . 213048 with no colour code for me to reference. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4919467


It’s so faded it’s hard to tell. Can you post a pic of the interior tag in good light? Front and back please.


----------



## QueenValli

muchstuff said:


> It’s so faded it’s hard to tell. Can you post a pic of the interior tag in good light? Front and back please.



Here's some I've taken with and without flash, they're the best I can get for now as it's night time here. Like you said, the fading makes it really hard to work out what it is, it took long enough for me to decipher the serial number on the tag.

The colour of the leather on the mirror kind of looks like Olive Brown/Marron? It's the closest match I've got so far.


----------



## muchstuff

QueenValli said:


> Here's some I've taken with and without flash, they're the best I can get for now as it's night time here. Like you said, the fading makes it really hard to work out what it is, it took long enough for me to decipher the serial number on the tag.
> 
> The colour of the leather on the mirror kind of looks like Olive Brown/Marron? It's the closest match I've got so far.
> 
> View attachment 4919485
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919486
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919487
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919488


Out of the bottom two pics which one looks like the colour IRL?


----------



## QueenValli

muchstuff said:


> Out of the bottom two pics which one looks like the colour IRL?



The first one.


----------



## muchstuff

QueenValli said:


> The first one.


It would be somewhere between 05 and S/S 08 but I’m not sure which brown. The bottom pic looks like charbon but if it looks more like the other pics...


----------



## Tweetinat

Hi! Would anyone be able to ID these colours pls? Thank you! 









						Balenciaga Town Giant Studs Bag Leather  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Town Giant Studs Bag Leather at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				












						Balenciaga Motocycle city Bag Green Leather  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Motocycle city Bag Green Leather at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				












						Balenciaga Giant First 285433 Women's Leather Handbag,Shoulder Bag Blue BF512670  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Giant First 285433 Women's Leather Handbag,Shoulder Bag Blue BF512670 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## cbarrus

QueenValli said:


> Here's some I've taken with and without flash, they're the best I can get for now as it's night time here. Like you said, the fading makes it really hard to work out what it is, it took long enough for me to decipher the serial number on the tag.
> 
> The colour of the leather on the mirror kind of looks like Olive Brown/Marron? It's the closest match I've got so far.
> 
> View attachment 4919485
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919486
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919487
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919488



This looks like truffle to me. Truffle was made in '06 and '07, but since you say the leather is dry, my guess would be '06.  Here's a picture of '06 truffle that I borrowed from Yoogi's. You can see how dry the leather is.


----------



## muchstuff

cbarrus said:


> This looks like truffle to me. Truffle was made in '06 and '07, but since you say the leather is dry, my guess would be '06.  Here's a picture of '06 truffle that I borrowed from Yoogi's. You can see how dry the leather is.
> 
> View attachment 4920518


I thought the zipper tape looked a little too dark for truffle? Always hard to tell from pics though...?


----------



## muchstuff

Tweetinat said:


> Hi! Would anyone be able to ID these colours pls? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Town Giant Studs Bag Leather  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Town Giant Studs Bag Leather at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Motocycle city Bag Green Leather  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Motocycle city Bag Green Leather at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Giant First 285433 Women's Leather Handbag,Shoulder Bag Blue BF512670  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Giant First 285433 Women's Leather Handbag,Shoulder Bag Blue BF512670 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk



In order without commenting on authenticity:

F/W 2012 bluette
S/S 2004 mystery green
S/S 2012 bleu cobalt


----------



## Tweetinat

muchstuff said:


> In order without commenting on authenticity:
> 
> F/W 2012 bluette
> S/S 2004 mystery green
> S/S 2012 bleu cobalt


Thanks so much. Not looking to buy these (I don't think ) but if I do will definitely get authenticated first. Just love the colours!


----------



## cbarrus

muchstuff said:


> I thought the zipper tape looked a little too dark for truffle? Always hard to tell from pics though...?



With a bag that old, it is hard to tell, especially in pictures. It really looks like '06 leather to me, though.


----------



## muchstuff

cbarrus said:


> With a bag that old, it is hard to tell, especially in pictures. It really looks like '06 leather to me, though.


Yeah I think so too.


----------



## Luv n bags

Hi experts!

taking inventory of my Bals and wondering what year/color this is?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

Luv n bags said:


> Hi experts!
> 
> taking inventory of my Bals and wondering what year/color this is?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


S/S 2010 outremer.


----------



## Luv n bags

muchstuff said:


> S/S 2010 outremer.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

Luv n bags said:


> Thanks for your help!


My pleasure!


----------



## Luv n bags

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure!


One more question.  Do you know the type of leather? It seems thicker than Agneau leather


----------



## muchstuff

Luv n bags said:


> One more question.  Do you know the type of leather? It seems thicker than Agneau leather


Agneau, but 2010 is one of the best agneau years IMHO.


----------



## Luv n bags

muchstuff said:


> Agneau, but 2010 is one of the best agneau years IMHO.


Oh great! Thanks for your  expertise!


----------



## muchstuff

Luv n bags said:


> Oh great! Thanks for your  expertise!


Any time!


----------



## LostInBal

cbarrus said:


> This looks like truffle to me. Truffle was made in '06 and '07, but since you say the leather is dry, my guess would be '06.  Here's a picture of '06 truffle that I borrowed from Yoogi's. You can see how dry the leather is.
> 
> View attachment 4920518


Yes, I think it’s truffle as well.


----------



## samfalstaff

I know I'm not giving you much to go on, but...could this be mogano?



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-hobo-8q4km?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20201214_Email_Obsessions_4pm&j=174814&sfmc_sub=10165329&l=15_HTML&u=55441955&mid=7201510&jb=57&utm_term=ObsSaleItem&sfmc_j=174814&sfmc_s=10165329&sfmc_l=15&sfmc_jb=57&sfmc_mid=7201510&sfmc_u=55441955


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> I know I'm not giving you much to go on, but...could this be mogano?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-hobo-8q4km?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20201214_Email_Obsessions_4pm&j=174814&sfmc_sub=10165329&l=15_HTML&u=55441955&mid=7201510&jb=57&utm_term=ObsSaleItem&sfmc_j=174814&sfmc_s=10165329&sfmc_l=15&sfmc_jb=57&sfmc_mid=7201510&sfmc_u=55441955


Always hard to tell but the leather looks like it could be. @ksuromax what do you think?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Always hard to tell but the leather looks like it could be. @ksuromax what do you think?


i think it's not, too soft, too yellowish brown for Mogano, mine has a strong bordeaux undertone which i don't see here


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i think it's not, too soft, too yellowish brown for Mogano, mine has a strong bordeaux undertone which i don't see here


Wow our monitors sure show different colours. I'm on a Mac and I see no yellowish brown at all.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Wow our monitors sure show different colours. I'm on a Mac and I see no yellowish brown at all.


really? then i can't help, i'm afraid


----------



## ksuromax

i was digging in our library, grabbed a couple of shots from old posts, this is the side by side comparison 
1 - bag in question
2 - Mogano (left) vs Siena (right)
3 - Mogano in the sunlight


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> really? then i can't help, i'm afraid


What other colour do you think it might be?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> What other colour do you think it might be?


probably full colour Siena, not faded


----------



## ksuromax

or, the TRR lighting is just bad and misrepresents the colour and we are just wasting time trying to guess it


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> or, the TRR lighting is just bad and misrepresents the colour and we are just wasting time trying to guess it


Or what a lot of people including myself have called mogano is really sienna.  I’ll have to dig up my old pics when I get home.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Or what a lot of people including myself have called mogano is really sienna.  I’ll have to dig up my old pics when I get home.


Thanks so much guys! The search for mogano continues!


ksuromax said:


> or, the TRR lighting is just bad and misrepresents the colour and we are just wasting time trying to guess it


No, TRR would never do that.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Or what a lot of people including myself have called mogano is really sienna.  I’ll have to dig up my old pics when I get home.


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks so much guys! The search for mogano continues!
> 
> No, TRR would never do that.


yeah, yeah...


----------



## samfalstaff

I convinced myself that I needed a weekender bag for all those trips I (will) go on...I'm thinking this is either Charbon or Chataigne. The card lists it as a F/W 2009. What do you all think? Photos are pretty true to color. Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> I convinced myself that I needed a weekender bag for all those trips I (will) go on...I'm thinking this is either Charbon or Chataigne. The card lists it as a F/W 2009. What do you all think? Photos are pretty true to color. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956676
> View attachment 4956677
> View attachment 4956678



Charbon isn't that warm, I'd go with chataigne myself. Pretty bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Charbon isn't that warm, I'd go with chataigne myself. Pretty bag.


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks!


My pleasure, keep in mind it's just my opinion!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, keep in mind it's just my opinion!


I know, but it's an expert opinion!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> I know, but it's an expert opinion!


Just the opinion of an obsessed Bal fan.


----------



## fashionmaudel

Not sure if the experts on the forum can tell what color this is without seeing the tag??  TRR is so annoying with their lack of pics, ugh. 

Check out this item from The RealReal! Balenciaga Motocross Classic Part Time Bag https://www.therealreal.com/product...enciaga-motocross-classic-part-time-bag-8opdj


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Not sure if the experts on the forum can tell what color this is without seeing the tag??  TRR is so annoying with their lack of pics, ugh.
> 
> Check out this item from The RealReal! Balenciaga Motocross Classic Part Time Bag https://www.therealreal.com/product...enciaga-motocross-classic-part-time-bag-8opdj


Maybe gris tarmac?


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> Maybe gris tarmac?



That’s what I was hoping/thinking. It’s not returnable so it would be a risk to buy it. I’ll have to think on it a while.


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> That’s what I was hoping/thinking. It’s not returnable so it would be a risk to buy it. I’ll have to think on it a while.


Here’s the thing. Try calling TRR and ask for a pic of the tag back. Explain that you’re looking for a specific colour, gris tarmac. And that the colour code is on the tag back. 
My guess is that they’ll say they can’t get the photo but if it’s not the right colour you can return it. Twice, when I’ve asked for photos, they’ve told me I can return it if it wasn’t satisfactory. 
If they do say that ask the CS  person to email that to you so you have back up. Or at the very least get a full name. I’ve returned three or four bags to TRR, if you have a valid excuse they can be pretty reasonable.  Of course I can’t guarantee it but it’s worth a shot. Having something in writing would be preferable, just an email saying that you can return.


----------



## samfalstaff

What color do you think this is? The only info I have is that it's a part time. Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> What color do you think this is? The only info I have is that it's a part time. Thanks!
> View attachment 4958554
> View attachment 4958555
> View attachment 4958556


I'm guessing 2010 murier.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> I'm guessing 2010 murier.


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks!


Any time!


----------



## samfalstaff

Could this really be anthra? It's listed as green, but the card (in the first photo) contains the color code 1202 for anthra. Also, any guesses as to year? No photo of the tag. Thank you for any help!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Could this really be anthra? It's listed as green, but the card (in the first photo) contains the color code 1202 for anthra. Also, any guesses as to year? No photo of the tag. Thank you for any help!
> View attachment 4963875
> View attachment 4963876
> View attachment 4963877
> View attachment 4963878


Anthra does tend towards blue or green in some seasons. Lighting will also play a part. Based on the tag front and HW I’d say it’s a 2011.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Anthra does tend towards blue or green in some seasons. Lighting will also play a part. Based on the tag front and HW I’d say it’s a 2011.


Thanks. Interesting color, but I was hoping for an earlier year.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks. Interesting color, but I was hoping for an earlier year.


Fun fact...take a look at the "S" in "PARIS"." See how it's squared off? Bags prior to 2011 have a rounded "S".


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Fun fact...take a look at the "S" in "PARIS"." See how it's squared off? Bags prior to 2011 have a rounded "S".


Oh, yeah! Just looked at my marine 07/08 PT and it's rounded. Interesting tidbit!


----------



## Narnanz

Am watching this on a site in NZ and have asked for tag photos...but what is the actual style called.


			https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/971597/balenciaga-black-leather-handbag


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Am watching this on a site in NZ and have asked for tag photos...but what is the actual style called.
> 
> 
> https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/971597/balenciaga-black-leather-handbag


Not familiar with it, sorry.


----------



## cbarrus

Narnanz said:


> Am watching this on a site in NZ and have asked for tag photos...but what is the actual style called.
> 
> 
> https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/971597/balenciaga-black-leather-handbag



The Whistle bag.  Although it is still good to have it authenticated, I doubt this one was copied. I can't remember when it was produced.  Here's one that was on Yoogi's:









						Balenciaga Cafe Leather Whistle Satchel Bag- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Balenciaga Cafe Leather Whistle Satchel Bag. Condition is Like new - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## muchstuff

cbarrus said:


> The Whistle bag.  Although it is still good to have it authenticated, I doubt this one was copied. I can't remember when it was produced.


I thought it looked a bit bigger than the whistle and slightly different?Could it be a later men’s bag? Did the whistle have that buckle clasp on it?


----------



## cbarrus

muchstuff said:


> I thought it looked a bit bigger than the whistle and slightly different?Could it be a later men’s bag? Did the whistle have that buckle clasp on it?



It looks the same as the one on Yoogi's to me, but I am looking through old eyes, lol. If you mean the strap across the top, you can only see it on Yoogi's in one photo. I don't see measurements for the NZ bag, but the strap across the top is part of the whistle bag design from what I remember. I don't know if there was a men's bag.


----------



## muchstuff

cbarrus said:


> It looks the same as the one on Yoogi's to me, but I am looking through old eyes, lol. If you mean the strap across the top, you can only see it on Yoogi's in one photo. I don't see measurements for the NZ bag, but the strap across the top is part of the whistle bag design from what I remember. I don't know if there was a men's bag.


Thanks, I always thought the Whistle was smaller than that, I’ll have to revisit. Looks like a nice bag.


----------



## cbarrus

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I always thought the Whistle was smaller than that, I’ll have to revisit. Looks like a nice bag.



 Here's a thread from 2007 about the Whistle bag. I guess they did make at least two sizes.





__





						balenciaga whistle
					

hello! I am looking to get my FIRST balenciaga bag. I dont know much about balenciaga, and I would like to hear your opinion on the balenciaga whistle. It doesn't seem like a popuar bag since I can't find it in the reference forum. Did it just come out in 2007, will it continue? Thanks!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Narnanz

Thank you both @muchstuff  and  @cbarrus ...still waiting for tag photos but Im not holding my breath at getting them.

Edit...sometimes I hate predictive text


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Thank you both @muchand @cbarrus ...still waiting for tag photos but Im not holding my breath at getting them.





cbarrus said:


> Here's a thread from 2007 about the Whistle bag. I guess they did make at least two sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> balenciaga whistle
> 
> 
> hello! I am looking to get my FIRST balenciaga bag. I dont know much about balenciaga, and I would like to hear your opinion on the balenciaga whistle. It doesn't seem like a popuar bag since I can't find it in the reference forum. Did it just come out in 2007, will it continue? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thanks, very helpful!


----------



## Coralquartz

Hi everyone! Wondering if anyone could help me with two questions?
1) any ideas on the year and colour based on this tag?
HORROR WARNING: I got this second hand and it smelled *so* bad when it arrived so I’d been spending weeks cleaning it gently, leaving it in a bag filled with bicarbonate of soda, etc, but I got so livid with it that I sprayed it with mould and mildew cleaner. 
This definitely damaged the colour (totally faded it) but I don’t really mind because it already had ink stains and also I’ve managed to revive it a bit with leather honey so not all bad!




2) I also have a grey velo that I bought from Selfridges and I’ve been trying to read around on here what colour it is...I’ve picked up that 1202 is the code for anthracite, but whenever I’ve checked the colour chart that doesn’t seem to be a F/W 2013 colour? Pic of the tag and paper tag;




Hope you can help me!


----------



## muchstuff

Coralquartz said:


> Hi everyone! Wondering if anyone could help me with two questions?
> 1) any ideas on the year and colour based on this tag?
> HORROR WARNING: I got this second hand and it smelled *so* bad when it arrived so I’d been spending weeks cleaning it gently, leaving it in a bag filled with bicarbonate of soda, etc, but I got so livid with it that I sprayed it with mould and mildew cleaner.
> This definitely damaged the colour (totally faded it) but I don’t really mind because it already had ink stains and also I’ve managed to revive it a bit with leather honey so not all bad!
> View attachment 4969547
> View attachment 4969548
> 
> 
> 2) I also have a grey velo that I bought from Selfridges and I’ve been trying to read around on here what colour it is...I’ve picked up that 1202 is the code for anthracite, but whenever I’ve checked the colour chart that doesn’t seem to be a F/W 2013 colour? Pic of the tag and paper tag;
> 
> View attachment 4969549
> 
> 
> Hope you can help me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969562
> View attachment 4969563


The first bag is prior to 2011, they didn't have colour codes on bags back then, in fact it's probably prior to 2010. I think the colour codes started in 2010 but don't quote me on that. 
The second bag is F/W 2013 and the code is for anthracite as you mentioned. I wouldn't worry too much that it's not on the charts, black isn't either, these were standard colours and produced pretty much every season in the earlier years.


----------



## samfalstaff

Coralquartz said:


> Hi everyone! Wondering if anyone could help me with two questions?
> 1) any ideas on the year and colour based on this tag?
> HORROR WARNING: I got this second hand and it smelled *so* bad when it arrived so I’d been spending weeks cleaning it gently, leaving it in a bag filled with bicarbonate of soda, etc, but I got so livid with it that I sprayed it with mould and mildew cleaner.
> This definitely damaged the colour (totally faded it) but I don’t really mind because it already had ink stains and also I’ve managed to revive it a bit with leather honey so not all bad!
> View attachment 4969547
> View attachment 4969548
> 
> 
> 2) I also have a grey velo that I bought from Selfridges and I’ve been trying to read around on here what colour it is...I’ve picked up that 1202 is the code for anthracite, but whenever I’ve checked the colour chart that doesn’t seem to be a F/W 2013 colour? Pic of the tag and paper tag;
> 
> View attachment 4969549
> 
> 
> Hope you can help me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969562
> View attachment 4969563


What was the bad odor? I picked up 2 Bals several months ago that reeked of mold (for one) and something that smelled like smoke but turned out to be body odor. I used Lovin my Bags bag candies to get rid of the odors. The candies have a strong herbal smell (almost like generic incense) so you'd have to be okay with that.


----------



## Coralquartz

muchstuff said:


> The first bag is prior to 2011, they didn't have colour codes on bags back then, in fact it's probably prior to 2010. I think the colour codes started in 2010 but don't quote me on that.
> The second bag is F/W 2013 and the code is for anthracite as you mentioned. I wouldn't worry too much that it's not on the charts, black isn't either, these were standard colours and produced pretty much every season in the earlier years.


Thank you! Very much appreciated x


----------



## muchstuff

Coralquartz said:


> Thank you! Very much appreciated x


My pleasure.


----------



## Coralquartz

samfalstaff said:


> What was the bad odor? I picked up 2 Bals several months ago that reeked of mold (for one) and something that smelled like smoke but turned out to be body odor. I used Lovin my Bags bag candies to get rid of the odors. The candies have a strong herbal smell (almost like generic incense) so you'd have to be okay with that.


The smell was hard to describe other than “vintage” - kind of that weird musty/mouldy smell often found in charity/thrift shops. I tried febreeze, vanish stain remover, soap, leather cream, in a bag with bicarbonate of soda, silica sachets and the mould and mildew spray. Bicarbonate bag was definitely the most effective, then I used the leather honey so it kind of smells like that now. Plus I have a sock filled with coffee beans inside !
I’ll look for the bag candies - thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## samfalstaff

Coralquartz said:


> The smell was hard to describe other than “vintage” - kind of that weird musty/mouldy smell often found in charity/thrift shops. I tried febreeze, vanish stain remover, soap, leather cream, in a bag with bicarbonate of soda, silica sachets and the mould and mildew spray. Bicarbonate bag was definitely the most effective, then I used the leather honey so it kind of smells like that now. Plus I have a sock filled with coffee beans inside !
> I’ll look for the bag candies - thanks for the recommendation!


It's so disappointing when a bag comes with a bad smell. Sounds like you're doing everything you can. Good luck!


----------



## samfalstaff

My hunt for a green bag continues. Can you help me with this color? Seller said her husband gave it to her in 2008. Thanks!








						Authentic Balenciaga bag
					

Shop cmakayla8's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Excellent condition. Dust bag included




					poshmark.com


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> My hunt for a green bag continues. Can you help me with this color? Seller said her husband gave it to her in 2008. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Balenciaga bag
> 
> 
> Shop cmakayla8's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Excellent condition. Dust bag included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Looks like an 04 mystery green Twiggy.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Looks like an 04 mystery green Twiggy.


Thanks!
Edit: Forgot to ask - is that pewter hardware?


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks!
> Edit: Forgot to ask - is that pewter hardware?


The pics aren’t great but yes, that’s my assumption.


----------



## Coralquartz

I’ve just come across this on VC - what in the world?
Has anyone seen this kind of fancy cloqué leather style before? Or is it a crazy ‘frankenbag’ imitation?


----------



## muchstuff

Coralquartz said:


> I’ve just come across this on VC - what in the world?
> Has anyone seen this kind of fancy cloqué leather style before? Or is it a crazy ‘frankenbag’ imitation?
> View attachment 4970605



The finish is called smocking and yes, it does exist.


----------



## Coralquartz

muchstuff said:


> The finish is called smocking and yes, it does exist.


----------



## muchstuff

Coralquartz said:


>


It's an acquired taste...


----------



## muchstuff

@Coralquartz here's the City...


----------



## atlantis1982

I would constantly be poking at it, like (very expensive) bubble wrap.  
On the upside, ornate styles like that aren't generally counterfeited since it would cost waayyy too much money to replicate.


----------



## Coralquartz

muchstuff said:


> @Coralquartz here's the City...
> 
> View attachment 4970617


It’s actually kind of growing on me! I was shocked at first because I’d never seen it before but I bet the texture feels really nice...


----------



## Coralquartz

atlantis1982 said:


> I would constantly be poking at it, like (very expensive) bubble wrap.
> On the upside, ornate styles like that aren't generally counterfeited since it would cost waayyy too much money to replicate.


It does look very touchable!


----------



## Asphodel

I have very little to go on with this bag. The tag is hard to read but I was wondering if anyone could identify this colour?


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> I have very little to go on with this bag. The tag is hard to read but I was wondering if anyone could identify this colour?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971393
> View attachment 4971394
> View attachment 4971395
> View attachment 4971396


Sahara, S/S 2010.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> Sahara, S/S 2010.


You are so good. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> You are so good. Thank you!


Any time!


----------



## samfalstaff

I'm back with another green bag...apparently it's a Town. Any ideas as to color? Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> I'm back with another green bag...apparently it's a Town. Any ideas as to color? Thanks!
> View attachment 4971470
> View attachment 4971469
> View attachment 4971468


Not positive but it could be vert menthe.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Not positive but it could be vert menthe.


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks!


My pleasure.


----------



## Lakotan

muchstuff said:


> Not positive but it could be vert menthe.


Here is Vert Menthe, if that helps.


----------



## muchstuff

Lakotan said:


> Here is Vert Menthe, if that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971674
> View attachment 4971676
> View attachment 4971683


Thanks I’m guessing it is but with all of the different aspects of lighting it’s hard to be 100% sure. Pretty colour!


----------



## samfalstaff

Lakotan said:


> Here is Vert Menthe, if that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971674
> View attachment 4971676
> View attachment 4971683


That is very nice! Thanks


----------



## afroken

Always liked anthracite and came upon this one on Fashionphile. Can anyone identify which year this is from? Thanks!









						BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Rose Gold Hardware City Anthracite
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Rose Gold Hardware City in Anthracite. This stylish tote is crafted of luxurious agneau lambskin leather.  The bag features rolled leather hand woven top handles, a leather shoulder strap with rose gold clasps, a facing zipper pocket, patches...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Always liked anthracite and came upon this one on Fashionphile. Can anyone identify which year this is from? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Rose Gold Hardware City Anthracite
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Rose Gold Hardware City in Anthracite. This stylish tote is crafted of luxurious agneau lambskin leather.  The bag features rolled leather hand woven top handles, a leather shoulder strap with rose gold clasps, a facing zipper pocket, patches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


S/S 2012.


----------



## afroken

muchstuff said:


> S/S 2012.


Thank you, really appreciate it!


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Thank you, really appreciate it!


Most welcome!


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> Sahara, S/S 2010.


Hey @muchstuff, I have been going back and forth on this one bag. Would love your opinion on it? I am hesitant due to the silver hardware? Does it work with such a warm colour? Also, I adore the slouchy look of Chevre on day bags. Wondering if I could achieve the same look with Agneau leather.


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Hey @muchstuff, I have been going back and forth on this one bag. Would love your opinion on it? I am hesitant due to the silver hardware? Does it work with such a warm colour? Also, I adore the slouchy look of Chevre on day bags. Wondering if I could achieve the same look with Agneau leather.


May I suggest you ask the seller for a pic of the bag outside in natural light? That may help you decide. Silver will bring down the warm tone in the bag while gold or rose gold with amplify it so it depends on what you're looking for. The photos you posted don't flatter the colour at all. You'd get a better sense of the leather too with an outdoor photo.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> May I suggest you ask the seller for a pic of the bag outside in natural light? That may help you decide. Silver will bring down the warm tone in the bag while gold or rose gold with amplify it so it depends on what you're looking for. The photos you posted don't flatter the colour at all. You'd get a better sense of the leather too with an outdoor photo.


Thanks,  I will try


----------



## samfalstaff

I'm trying to figure out if these two bags are from 2011 or 2012. I think it's Coquelicot for both, but that's as far as I got. Thank you!








						HP Balenciaga velo bag Like New
					

Shop yanirar's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Description Rouge Cardinal Arena leather Balenciaga Motocross Classic Velo bag with aged brass hardware, single flat optional shoulder strap, dual rolled top handles with whipstitch...




					poshmark.com
				











						Balenciaga Bag Motocross Velo Red Leather Satchel  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Bag Motocross Velo Red Leather Satchel at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## samfalstaff

Lakotan said:


> Here is Vert Menthe, if that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971674
> View attachment 4971676
> View attachment 4971683


Took another gander at this color. I'm on the lookout for a green town or velo and was wondering how you would describe vert menthe? More of a grey or a green? I especially like it with this hardware. Is it the regular hardware? It looks more polished than usual.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> I'm trying to figure out if these two bags are from 2011 or 2012. I think it's Coquelicot for both, but that's as far as I got. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HP Balenciaga velo bag Like New
> 
> 
> Shop yanirar's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Description Rouge Cardinal Arena leather Balenciaga Motocross Classic Velo bag with aged brass hardware, single flat optional shoulder strap, dual rolled top handles with whipstitch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Bag Motocross Velo Red Leather Satchel  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Bag Motocross Velo Red Leather Satchel at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


They're both coquelicot but I don't know how you're going to tell what season. Neither of them have anything defining on the tags and you can't trust that the photos are an exact representation of the colour.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> They're both coquelicot but I don't know how you're going to tell what season. Neither of them have anything defining on the tags and you can't trust that the photos are an exact representation of the colour.


Okay. Thanks! I was thinking the leather on the posh bag looked a little like 2012 leather, but then I remembered the letter year for the leather tags came out in F/W 2012. Or did it?


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Okay. Thanks! I was thinking the leather on the posh bag looked a little like 2012 leather, but then I remembered the letter year for the leather tags came out in F/W 2012. Or did it?


It did, and coquelicot was S/S so, like the 2011, it wouldn’t have a letter on the tag back.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> It did, and coquelicot was S/S so, like the 2011, it wouldn’t have a letter on the tag back.


Oh, okay. I mixed those up. I was thinking F/W was first followed by S/S, but that's not right.


----------



## Grande Latte

Wow. This thread is SO much fun. You guys are super experts! You know EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Grande Latte said:


> Wow. This thread is SO much fun. You guys are super experts! You know EVERYTHING!!!


I wish!


----------



## jaskg144

Finally bought myself a city! Does anyone know which colour/year this is?


----------



## muchstuff

jasmynh1 said:


> Finally bought myself a city! Does anyone know which colour/year this is?


Looks like an 08 vert thyme but we'll know once you have a pic of the tag.


----------



## jaskg144

muchstuff said:


> Looks like an 08 vert thyme but we'll know once you have a pic of the tag.



Thank you!  excited for it to arrive.


----------



## Thellie

jasmynh1 said:


> Finally bought myself a city! Does anyone know which colour/year this is?


What a lovely shade, well done for finding it. I had a lichen one.  I think the greens are extreme useful and forgiving colours


----------



## jaskg144

Thellie said:


> What a lovely shade, well done for finding it. I had a lichen one.  I think the greens are extreme useful and forgiving colours



That's gorgeous!   I love green, it goes well with everything - I find that with navy too.


----------



## Elementary

Can you please help with identifying this color? Thank you so much.


----------



## Monz1987

So I found this bag on eBay, which looks like a f/w 2013 Ultraviolet, but it has the tag and code of a s/s 2013 Rose BonBon. What is going on here? Is it tagged wrong??
here is the link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/333878415694


----------



## muchstuff

Monz1987 said:


> So I found this bag on eBay, which looks like a f/w 2013 Ultraviolet, but it has the tag and code of a s/s 2013 Rose BonBon. What is going on here? Is it tagged wrong??
> here is the link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/333878415694
> 
> View attachment 4980590
> View attachment 4980583


Not authentic in my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

ambreit said:


> Can you please help with identifying this color? Thank you so much.


Each tag looks a different colour due to lighting. I'm going to take a wild stab at it,  as the majority of bags in the clubhouse are 07 I'd say rouge vermillion.


----------



## Elementary

muchstuff said:


> Each tag looks a different colour due to lighting. I'm going to take a wild stab at it,  as the majority of bags in the clubhouse are 07 I'd say rouge vermillion.


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

ambreit said:


> Thank you so much!


Keep in mind it’s only an educated guess!


----------



## Elementary

muchstuff said:


> Keep in mind it’s only an educated guess!


Definitely. You got me closer than I was before though! Thank you for that.


----------



## muchstuff

ambreit said:


> Definitely. You got me closer than I was before though! Thank you for that.


My pleasure!


----------



## whateve

Monz1987 said:


> So I found this bag on eBay, which looks like a f/w 2013 Ultraviolet, but it has the tag and code of a s/s 2013 Rose BonBon. What is going on here? Is it tagged wrong??
> here is the link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/333878415694
> 
> View attachment 4980590
> View attachment 4980583





muchstuff said:


> Not authentic in my opinion.


I've bought from this seller before! I believe it is a branch office for a Japanese seller. That is worrisome that this seller can't be trusted.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I've bought from this seller before! I believe it is a branch office for a Japanese seller. That is worrisome that this seller can't be trusted.


It might not be a matter of trust but an honest error. Aside from having the wrong colour code, the tag back should have the "made in italy" in upper case for a 2013 bag. And the lower case letters don't look at all like a legit tag would anyway.


----------



## jaskg144

muchstuff said:


> Looks like an 08 vert thyme but we'll know once you have a pic of the tag.



Would you happen to know which year/colour? My bag arrived! TIA


----------



## cbarrus

jasmynh1 said:


> Would you happen to know which year/colour? My bag arrived!
> 
> It is 2008 S/S Vert Thyme. @muchstuff knows her stuff   Nice bag!


----------



## Monz1987

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic in my opinion.


Thank you so much! You have no idea how much your opinion means. Thank you for saving me from this one!! I knew something was off... have a fab day!!


----------



## Monz1987

whateve said:


> I've bought from this seller before! I believe it is a branch office for a Japanese seller. That is worrisome that this seller can't be trusted.


Thank you SO much for weighing in on this. I will definitely heed your warning.


----------



## muchstuff

Monz1987 said:


> Thank you so much! You have no idea how much your opinion means. Thank you for saving me from this one!! I knew something was off... have a fab day!!


My pleasure!


----------



## qtpixtrm

Hello! Came across a local listing for this Part Time, but after doing a quick search on the serial on the leather tag, I am getting very limited results. Hope someone can chime in on the color and year (listing indicates no paper tags anymore) 

TIA! 

(P.S. Sorry if the photos are a little low quality, just lifted them off the listing)


----------



## muchstuff

qtpixtrm said:


> Hello! Came across a local listing for this Part Time, but after doing a quick search on the serial on the leather tag, I am getting very limited results. Hope someone can chime in on the color and year (listing indicates no paper tags anymore)
> 
> TIA!
> 
> (P.S. Sorry if the photos are a little low quality, just lifted them off the listing)
> 
> View attachment 4988195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988200
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988203


The colour code on the tag back is for a S/S 2012 rose bruyere.


----------



## qtpixtrm

muchstuff said:


> The colour code on the tag back is for a S/S 2012 rose bruyere.



Thank you! Will post on the Authentication thread once I get more photos


----------



## muchstuff

qtpixtrm said:


> Thank you! Will post on the Authentication thread once I get more photos


My pleasure.


----------



## samfalstaff

I was wondering if anyone can share any information about this bag. Bragmybag didn't have much other than it's a calfskin City and has contrasting edges. I wasn't able to find anything about it on the forum either. Maybe there isn't anything special about it but thought I would ask. Thanks



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-calfskin-classic-silver-hardware-highlight-city-black-634052


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> I was wondering if anyone can share any information about this bag. Bragmybag didn't have much other than it's a calfskin City and has contrasting edges. I wasn't able to find anything about it on the forum either. Maybe there isn't anything special about it but thought I would ask. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-calfskin-classic-silver-hardware-highlight-city-black-634052


It's called the highlight bag and was only made for one season I think. S/S 2016. Came in regular and mini. I've always liked the look of it. Palladium hardware.


----------



## zoelovescleo

qtpixtrm said:


> Hello! Came across a local listing for this Part Time, but after doing a quick search on the serial on the leather tag, I am getting very limited results. Hope someone can chime in on the color and year (listing indicates no paper tags anymore)
> 
> TIA!
> 
> (P.S. Sorry if the photos are a little low quality, just lifted them off the listing)
> 
> View attachment 4988195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988200
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988203


Oh my goodness. This is so strange. I literally bought a pre loved bag on Thursday and was about to post which colour and season it is... and it’s this bag!! What are the odds?!


----------



## zoelovescleo

samfalstaff said:


> Morning sun. Certainly seems like an 08.
> View attachment 4912089


This is delicious!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> It's called the highlight bag and was only made for one season I think. S/S 2016. Came in regular and mini. I've always liked the look of it. Palladium hardware.


Thanks! I'm starting to really like the more unusual Bal bags. (Well, most of them. Bal came out with some pretty whacky bags...)


----------



## samfalstaff

Zoe Georgopoulos said:


> This is delicious!!!


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! I'm starting to really like the more unusual Bal bags. (Well, most of them. Bal came out with some pretty whacky bags...)


Which ones do you consider wacky? I'm curious...


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Which ones do you consider wacky? I'm curious...


The comforter bag springs to mind. I seem to remember something that looked like an Ikea shopping bag. There have been others but can't really remember right now. That said, I used to think the giant hardware was a tad absurd, but now I'm in the G21 club with a recent acquisition. So don't listen to me!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> The comforter bag springs to mind. I seem to remember something that looked like an Ikea shopping bag. There have been others but can't really remember right now. That said, I used to think the giant hardware was a tad absurd, but now I'm in the G21 club with a recent acquisition. So don't listen to me!


I'll give you the comforter bag although I've seen some mod shots where it actually looked cute. The Ikea bag, did it come in two sizes? For some reason I think it did. And that the smaller size looked OK.  I'll have to research that, maybe I'm mixing it up with another bag...


----------



## houseof999

samfalstaff said:


> The comforter bag springs to mind. I seem to remember something that looked like an Ikea shopping bag. There have been others but can't really remember right now. That said, I used to think the giant hardware was a tad absurd, but now I'm in the G21 club with a recent acquisition. So don't listen to me!


I want the comforter bag in red   I don't find it tacky where there's no bedding floral print there. Though I like some floral prints as well... Lol!


----------



## samfalstaff

houseof999 said:


> I want the comforter bag in red   I don't find it tacky where there's no bedding floral print there. Though I like some floral prints as well... Lol!
> View attachment 4988598


This looks quite nice! I am not into floral unless it's some "modern floral" pattern like the Coach Kaffe Fasset bags.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> I'll give you the comforter bag although I've seen some mod shots where it actually looked cute. The Ikea bag, did it come in two sizes? For some reason I think it did. And that the smaller size looked OK.  I'll have to research that, maybe I'm mixing it up with another bag...


No clue. I actually had an IKEA bag at the time. It felt cheap and plasticy so it was odd that Bal would mimic it.


----------



## fashionmaudel

Is this a real Bal bag?  If so, what style is it?  Thanks!  









						Balenciaga Black Bag Pre Owned Condition With Dust Bag  | eBay
					

Balenciaga Black Bag Pre Owned Condition With Dust Bag. Condition is "Pre-owned". Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Is this a real Bal bag?  If so, what style is it?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Black Bag Pre Owned Condition With Dust Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Black Bag Pre Owned Condition With Dust Bag. Condition is "Pre-owned". Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Very fake.


----------



## divnanata

I will never stop loving my Bal bags but I did think I was done with buying more. However. I’ve been regretting my missed opportunity to buy this bag I photographed me trying on at a Saks Off Fifth in 2016 or so? I don’t know the style - Classic City or Velo? I’m six feet tall so I don’t think it’s a Velo. And I’m not sure of the color. Help me identify for my hunt! Thank you, Sweeties!


----------



## muchstuff

divnanata said:


> View attachment 4991519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will never stop loving my Bal bags but I did think I was done with buying more. However. I’ve been regretting my missed opportunity to buy this bag I photographed me trying on at a Saks Off Fifth in 2016 or so? I don’t know the style - Classic City or Velo? I’m six feet tall so I don’t think it’s a Velo. And I’m not sure of the color. Help me identify for my hunt! Thank you, Sweeties!


Definitely a Velo but as to colour it could be one of many.


----------



## samfalstaff

divnanata said:


> View attachment 4991519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will never stop loving my Bal bags but I did think I was done with buying more. However. I’ve been regretting my missed opportunity to buy this bag I photographed me trying on at a Saks Off Fifth in 2016 or so? I don’t know the style - Classic City or Velo? I’m six feet tall so I don’t think it’s a Velo. And I’m not sure of the color. Help me identify for my hunt! Thank you, Sweeties!


This is beautiful! Is this how you remember the color?


----------



## divnanata

muchstuff said:


> Definitely a Velo but as to colour it could be one of many.



Yes I realize that. I’m so mad at myself for passing it up. I’ll do a search through the color library. At least I now know it’s a Velo!


----------



## muchstuff

divnanata said:


> Yes I realize that. I’m so mad at myself for passing it up. I’ll do a search through the color library. At least I now know it’s a Velo!


The thing with Saks off fifth is that it could be from previous years, can you pinpoint what year you tried it on for certain? Then you can go backward from there. A word about the colour charts, the swatches can be deceiving, they're not a great example of the colours IRL.  If you see anything that's even vaguely close, my suggestion would be to google that colour and see the examples from various listings, it'll give you a much better idea. Good luck!


----------



## divnanata

samfalstaff said:


> This is beautiful! Is this how you remember the color?


Yes - I think this is a good depiction. I ‘m always drawn to dark hot pinks. There is this one ( already sold on The RealReal) that seems to be the color but they don’t notate the Balenciaga name for it. They also had a Velo with giant hardware that seems too red.


----------



## divnanata

muchstuff said:


> The thing with Saks off fifth is that it could be from previous years, can you pinpoint what year you tried it on for certain? Then you can go backward from there. A word about the colour charts, the swatches can be deceiving, they're not a great example of the colours IRL.  If you see anything that's even vaguely close, my suggestion would be to google that colour and see the examples from various listings, it'll give you a much better idea. Good luck!



Thanks! I know what you mean. I had a devil of a time researching a purple bag I was selling on eBay. I simply couldn’t remember the exact year and color name and there are so many purples. Plus Bal reds, purples and pinks fade a lot over time. Luckily I have a date stamp on my photo. But I’m sure the bag was new “old stock”.


----------



## muchstuff

divnanata said:


> Thanks! I know what you mean. I had a devil of a time researching a purple bag I was selling on eBay. I simply couldn’t remember the exact year and color name and there are so many purples. Plus Bal reds, purples and pinks fade a lot over time. Luckily I have a date stamp on my photo. But I’m sure the bag was new “old stock”.


Whats the date stamp? That'll help for sure.


----------



## samfalstaff

divnanata said:


> Yes - I think this is a good depiction. I ‘m always drawn to dark hot pinks. There is this one ( already sold on The RealReal) that seems to be the color but they don’t notate the Balenciaga name for it. They also had a Velo with giant hardware that seems too red.


Bal colors are so nice, but it takes lots of sleuthing to finally figure out their names. Especially bags on the TRR where they don't show you the tags.


----------



## samfalstaff

Could this be a pearly bronze Velo?


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-velo-bag-97frp?position=25


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Could this be a pearly bronze Velo?
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-velo-bag-97frp?position=25


Certainly looks like it to me. I love mine...


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Certainly looks like it to me. I love mine...


Thanks! Do you have a picture of it in natural light? I remember your passenger seat photo...is that how it usually looks IRL?


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! Do you have a picture of it in natural light? I remember your passenger seat photo...is that how it usually looks IRL?


As usual my iPhone changes the colour somewhat, the pics on the website are closer than mine. It's a very rich colour with a hint more warmth depending on light.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> As usual my iPhone changes the colour somewhat, the pics on the website are closer than mine. It's a very rich colour with a hint more warmth depending on light.
> 
> View attachment 4992936
> View attachment 4992937


Oh, wow! This is gorgeous. Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, wow! This is gorgeous. Thanks!


Oh yeah, it's a keeper. I highly recommend it!


----------



## shopforbags

Hi can anyone identify this Bal style? Bought it years ago but cant remember now


----------



## muchstuff

shopforbags said:


> Hi can anyone identify this Bal style? Bought it years ago but cant remember now


Courier.


----------



## shopforbags

muchstuff said:


> Courier.


Right!
Thanks so much!


----------



## shopforbags

divnanata said:


> Yes - I think this is a good depiction. I ‘m always drawn to dark hot pinks. There is this one ( already sold on The RealReal) that seems to be the color but they don’t notate the Balenciaga name for it. They also had a Velo with giant hardware that seems too red.


I believe the color on the left is Magenta


----------



## muchstuff

shopforbags said:


> Right!
> Thanks so much!


Any time!


----------



## afroken

I purchased this Mini City pre-loved several years ago and was wondering if anyone could identify the year if at all possible. Thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> I purchased this Mini City pre-loved several years ago and was wondering if anyone could identify the year if at all possible. Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 5020214
> View attachment 5020215
> View attachment 5020217
> View attachment 5020218
> View attachment 5020219
> View attachment 5020220
> View attachment 5020221
> View attachment 5020222


The "D" on the tag back indicates S/S 2016.


----------



## afroken

muchstuff said:


> The "D" on the tag back indicates S/S 2016.


Thanks so much!


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Thanks so much!


Most welcome!


----------



## Totz87

has anyone seen this balenciaga before? with outer pocket?


----------



## muchstuff

Totz87 said:


> has anyone seen this balenciaga before? with outer pocket?


Can you post a clear pic of the tag back? And maybe a close up clearer one of the tag front?


----------



## Totz87

muchstuff said:


> Can you post a clear pic of the tag back? And maybe a close up clearer one of the tag front?


I am waiting for the seller to send it to me  I couldn't find the same bag anywhere on the internet, but I really like it XD


----------



## muchstuff

Totz87 said:


> I am waiting for the seller to send it to me  I couldn't find the same bag anywhere on the internet, but I really like it XD


I don't know for sure but I think I've seen something like this before. The tag will help when you get the pic.


----------



## houseof999

Hi ladies, can anyone tell me what year this bag is from? 


			https://posh.mk/V8jiwVtvGeb


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Hi ladies, can anyone tell me what year this bag is from?
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/V8jiwVtvGeb


I'm guessing 2010 vert d'eau...

http://www.lovebbags.com/2010/08/fall-preview-on-balenciagacom.html


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> I'm guessing 2010 vert d'eau...
> 
> http://www.lovebbags.com/2010/08/fall-preview-on-balenciagacom.html


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Thank you so much!


My pleasure.


----------



## Totz87

muchstuff said:


> I don't know for sure but I think I've seen something like this before. The tag will help when you get the pic.


here are the photos


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> Hi ladies, can anyone tell me what year this bag is from?
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/V8jiwVtvGeb


thats cute House!


----------



## muchstuff

Totz87 said:


> here are the photos


Sorry, slightly crazed day yesterday. Does the tag back say"MADE IN ITALY" on it? I've seen referred to as a butterfly bag but I can't find a lot of info. However I did find it on a couple of replica sites. You may want to post it on the AT thread for us to have a look at with all of the necessary pics just to be safe.


----------



## cbarrus

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, slightly crazed day yesterday. Does the tag back say"MADE IN ITALY" on it? I've seen referred to as a butterfly bag but I can't find a lot of info. However I did find it on a couple of replica sites. You may want to post it on the AT thread for us to have a look at with all of the necessary pics just to be safe.



This is definitely an odd one. The tag looks fine to me, and the color code is correct for the color, I believe. It would be helpful to see more pictures on the AT thread. It reminds me of the older Trapeze.


----------



## fettfleck

Hi pals! Can anybody tell me what color and year this Velo is from?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

fettfleck said:


> Hi pals! Can anybody tell me what color and year this Velo is from?
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5027645


Can you post pics of the interior tag, front and back?


----------



## fettfleck

muchstuff said:


> Can you post pics of the interior tag, front and back?



I have those:


----------



## fettfleck

I found it, must be G12 (silver) mangue from S/S 2012... Number for the season is K.


----------



## muchstuff

fettfleck said:


> I found it, must be G12 (silver) mangue from S/S 2012... Number for the season is K.
> 
> View attachment 5028022


There you go, you hadn't posted the tag back. K is actually F/W not S/S but yes, it's mangue. It's part of the F/W precollection.


----------



## fettfleck

muchstuff said:


> There you go, you hadn't posted the tag back. K is actually F/W not S/S but yes, it's mangue. It's part of the F/W precollection.



Ah, yes, forgot that... Thanx! It is such a gorgeous color. Its a bit beaten up, when I got it, but conditioned and cleaned it now (for 1.5 h...) and now it looks much better. Will condition it again some time later. Such a gorgeous bag...


----------



## muchstuff

fettfleck said:


> Ah, yes, forgot that... Thanx! It is such a gorgeous color. Its a bit beaten up, when I got it, but conditioned and cleaned it now (for 1.5 h...) and now it looks much better. Will condition it again some time later. Such a gorgeous bag...


Edible colour!


----------



## fettfleck

muchstuff said:


> Edible colour!



Thank you for crosschecking, too!
I am looking forward to rock that color. It is a bit triste now with all the pandemic and we have currently snow... Color popping is a good option to lift the mood!


----------



## BBBagHag

Does anyone know what year this bag was produced or what kind of leather this is? I’m just happy to have the pod!


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Does anyone know what year this bag was produced or what kind of leather this is? I’m just happy to have the pod!
> View attachment 5030124
> View attachment 5030125


On the boobie thread @CeeJay had one and said it was from 02.  I don't know what the leather is though, or the style of the bag. It would have to be F/W 02 because of the pocket on the mirror, S/S didn't have it. Can you show more pics of the bag? The back of the leather tag should have some info on it if it's F/W.


----------



## cbarrus

BBBagHag said:


> Does anyone know what year this bag was produced or what kind of leather this is? I’m just happy to have the pod!
> View attachment 5030124
> View attachment 5030125



In your second picture, it looks like at least part of the bag and the planet and mirror are pebbled caribou leather. I have never seen that style of bag, however, in 01 and 02, several bags in the motorcycle line were made of caribou leather.


----------



## BBBagHag

Thanks! Here’s the tag and I included the zipper head for good measure. I found a similar bag that calls it pebbled calfskin with camelskin.. if anyone, @CeeJay would know!


muchstuff said:


> On the boobie thread @CeeJay had one and said it was from 02.  I don't know what the leather is though, or the style of the bag. It would have to be F/W 02 because of the pocket on the mirror, S/S didn't have it. Can you show more pics of the bag? The back of the leather tag should have some info on it if it's F/W.


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Thanks! Here’s the tag and I included the zipper head for good measure. I found a similar bag that calls it pebbled calfskin with camelskin.. if anyone, @CeeJay would know!


TBH it doesn’t look like caribou to me.    It’s got a weird-looking pebbling, maybe that’s the camel skin. I do recall there were some bags where they used camel.


----------



## cbarrus

BBBagHag said:


> Thanks! Here’s the tag and I included the zipper head for good measure. I found a similar bag that calls it pebbled calfskin with camelskin.. if anyone, @CeeJay would know!



Pictures?


----------



## cbarrus

muchstuff said:


> TBH it doesn’t look like caribou to me.    It’s got a weird-looking pebbling, maybe that’s the camel skin. I do recall there were some bags where they used camel.



I had a camel skin bowling bag, although I can't remember when or what the leather felt like. It was pretty tough and heavy though. I think @CeeJay had one, too. Maybe she'll pop in and put us out of our misery soon, LOL.


----------



## BBBagHag

Haha oops forgot to attach sorry.






BBBagHag said:


> Thanks! Here’s the tag and I included the zipper head for good measure. I found a similar bag that calls it pebbled calfskin with camelskin.. if anyone, @CeeJay would know!


----------



## muchstuff

cbarrus said:


> I had a camel skin bowling bag, although I can't remember when or what the leather felt like. It was pretty tough and heavy though. I think @CeeJay had one, too. Maybe she'll pop in and put us out of our misery soon, LOL.


I looked at a pic of her camelskin bag and it looked smoother than this. I'm puzzled as to what the leather is...I saw one ask on TPF about the same bag and she said it was listed as mouton but it just doesn't look like anything I'm familiar with. Paging @CeeJay ...


----------



## piosavsfan

Is this really Blue Roi? When I look up Blue Roi, it looks like a very different blue.



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-work-bleu-roi-643604


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> Is this really Blue Roi? When I look up Blue Roi, it looks like a very different blue.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-work-bleu-roi-643604


It's an 06 but that's ink not bleu roi.


----------



## piosavsfan

muchstuff said:


> It's an 06 but that's ink not bleu roi.


Thanks. That's what I thought. It should be chevre then right?


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> Thanks. That's what I thought. It should be chevre then right?


Yup. Keep in mind that ink is known to have fading issues.


----------



## piosavsfan

muchstuff said:


> Yup. Keep in mind that ink is known to have fading issues.


Boo, I didn't know that. I already have one bag on the way with fading issues, don't think I need two.


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> Boo, I didn't know that. I already have one bag on the way with fading issues, don't think I need two.


Yeah the first season in 06 isn't known for great bags. @CeeJay says the F/W leathers are better. I'm not sure if the fading issue is right across the boards for all colours that year but I know for sure ink has a reputation for fading.


----------



## miumiu666

Hello everyone!! I lately have been going through my collection of bal bags and began thinking back of my first city i ever purchased. I sold it after awhile because it was super beat up and i was willing to spend more money on balenciaga at that point. I’ve been trying for the longest time to try and figure out what season my bag is from, along with the material and color it is. I’ve been researching the forums for hours to avail. Can anyone help ???

The bag was purchased from a japanese seller on ebay. There was a leather tag on the inside. The hardware seemed consistent with every other city ive owned (2007-2012 RH versions). There was no pocket on the back of mirror. The color is a light pink i believe but again it’s super beat up and used so i’m not entirely sure of the original color. The material doesn’t feel like leather or suede to me, i’ve owned cities of both chèvre and agneau leather and this bag feels nothing like either of them. Feels more papery and flaky almost like i could pick it apart, although i probably wouldn’t be able to. The material also adds a sort of glitter shiny affect to the bag but that seems to be what makes it pick up dirt. I believe it also had the deepened pocket in it. I also have the dust bag visible in one photo if that helps indicate the year? Not sure if they ever changed the look of the dust bag but the logo on my F/W12 Cassis City is a bit thicker.
Overall i used and loved the bag a ton.  

I have sold the bag now and don’t have it to take additional photos if need be, but below are the photos i believe to be useful in identification. I do not have photos of the back of the leather tag, and i do not have photos of the rivets (although i think i do remember them to be the notched ones) 

Please let me know if you have any questions for me or need anything more!!

Love the city so sad for it to be discontinued. Hopefully it makes a comeback on the resale market and bal will bring it back in a few years with updates on the focal issue points (resin glazing, corners, handles, color fade) Hope you’re reading this Demna 

THANK YOU ALL ! ♥️


----------



## CeeJay

This was part of a special edition done in *2009*, called the "*Stardust Collection*".  Your particular bag was the color "*Bronze*"; I had the same but ended up selling it pretty quickly because .. unfortunately, the leather was not coated in a good way such that the "metallic" rubbed off very quickly (_Balenciaga fixed this in later versions of the bags as they 'mixed' the metallic particulars into the leather - not sure how, but that is what they did_).  

If I recall correctly, there were 3 colors in this collection .. Pewter, Bronze and Silver (_other Bal aficionados - please correct me if I'm wrong here_)!!


----------



## miumiu666

Thank you for fulfilling my imagination!!!! This place is the best. I’ve seen you in a few different bal threads and your input is always super helpful. Keep it up!!!! and thank you!!!!


----------



## platinum_babie

I found this courier for a really good price and the seller sent me more pictures. She said she bought it 9 years ago. My concern is that the leather seems really smooth, whereas the tag looks more distressed. She said she's never dyed it and the bag looks like it's in really good condition, so I don't know why the leather looks strange to me.


----------



## muchstuff

platinum_babie said:


> I found this courier for a really good price and the seller sent me more pictures. She said she bought it 9 years ago. My concern is that the leather seems really smooth, whereas the tag looks more distressed. She said she's never dyed it and the bag looks like it's in really good condition, so I don't know why the leather looks strange to me.


This thread is actually intended for bag that are known to be authentic. Perhaps you might want to get the required photos and post on the AT thread? I’d ask for pics of the bag in good outdoor light. These aren’t very good


----------



## platinum_babie

muchstuff said:


> This thread is actually intended for bag that are known to be authentic. Perhaps you might want to get the required photos and post on the AT thread? I’d ask for pics of the bag in good outdoor light. These aren’t very good



Im pretty sure it's authentic but I think you're right I need outdoor lighting on that bag.


----------



## muchstuff

platinum_babie said:


> Im pretty sure it's authentic but I think you're right I need outdoor lighting on that bag.


Hey I PM’d you the other day did you see it?


----------



## platinum_babie

muchstuff said:


> Hey I PM’d you the other day did you see it?



i just logged on my pc to look for it and responded


----------



## platinum_babie

*Jenn* said:


> This thread is actually intended for bag that are known to be authentic. Perhaps you might want to get the required photos and post on the AT thread? I’d ask for pics of the bag in good outdoor light. These aren’t very good



She took pics with outside light and it still looks blurry. I think she might have a low quality camera on her phone. Also I can't seem to download the pics from vinted and I have to take screenshots. She didn't upload it to her sell page


----------



## muchstuff

platinum_babie said:


> She took pics with outside light and it still looks blurry. I think she might have a low quality camera on her phone. Also I can't seem to download the pics from vinted and I have to take screenshots. She didn't upload it to her sell page


Is that a big damage spot on the side?


----------



## platinum_babie

muchstuff said:


> Is that a big damage spot on the side?



i think it got wet from the snow the bag is in really good condition based on what i can see


----------



## muchstuff

platinum_babie said:


> i think it got wet from the snow the bag is in really good condition based on what i can see


Might be an 09 noix?


----------



## platinum_babie

That was my first guess too. Or one of the charbon because the leather is weirdly smooth and I've not seen that in the later years


----------



## platinum_babie

I think it's an 09 charbon!


----------



## muchstuff

platinum_babie said:


> I think it's an 09 charbon!


It would be my guess. Oops sorry I made a mistake, I was thinking noix. I thought charbon was a bit darker.  The bag's pre 2011 if that helps you at all.


----------



## platinum_babie

muchstuff said:


> It would be my guess. Oops sorry I made a mistake, I was thinking noix. I thought charbon was a bit darker.  The bag's pre 2011 if that helps you at all.



yes! i saw that it has the lower case so it helps a bit. im debating on whether this colour is too similar to the Vert Fonce and how many couriers i need because i want to buy them all haha


----------



## muchstuff

platinum_babie said:


> yes! i saw that it has the lower case so it helps a bit. im debating on whether this colour is too similar to the Vert Fonce and how many couriers i need because i want to buy them all haha


Good luck with that.


----------



## Asphodel

Can anyone guess the colour of this first? It isn’t chevre leather correct?



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-9n4vd


----------



## muchstuff

@Addy would it be possible to move this to the existing “ identify this” thread?


----------



## platinum_babie

Asphodel said:


> Can anyone guess the colour of this first? It isn’t chevre leather correct?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-9n4vd


Very strange. I don't see a color that matches based on the year code S


----------



## muchstuff

platinum_babie said:


> Very strange. I don't see a color that matches based on the year code S


It's F/W 08 sapphire.


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Can anyone guess the colour of this first? It isn’t chevre leather correct?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-9n4vd


F/W 08 sapphire, and you're correct it's not chevre, it's agneau.


----------



## platinum_babie

muchstuff said:


> It's F/W 08 sapphire.


Ah I thought sapphire is a blue colour but I just saw a post about sapphire being purple so that makes sense (kinda)


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> F/W 08 sapphire, and you're correct it's not chevre, it's agneau.


Thanks for taking a look. I just sold an 08 Sapphire. Hopefully in a bright colour that pops. Looking for a first in chevre leather instead. Is the 06 ink colour a purple?


----------



## platinum_babie

Okay so I recieved my brownish red courier yesterday and thought maybe it was a dark cherry but the leather might be too dry. I took out what I thought was a 2010 Castagna day and compared the two and whoa! After comparing I can finally see that the Day is an actual wine colour with really thick smooth leather like my 07 very foncé. 

I don't know if the day is an 08 red cherry in thick agneau or maybe even the even older Bordeaux color? Did they even make the Day back then?

I think the courier is the actual 2010 castagna?

The tags all have lower case made in Italy with no four digit color code.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Hi friends, can someone help me ID my bag that I thought was a Giant 21 Street Bowling Bag, but now I’m not so sure. 

Here are some photos:


----------



## muchstuff

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Hi friends, can someone help me ID my bag that I thought was a Giant 21 Street Bowling Bag, but now I’m not so sure.
> 
> Here are some photos:


What does the top edge look like the it's not collapsed in? I'm not sure what it is TBH, the Street G21 is 224902, not 03, but it looks very similar. Does this one have a pocket on the back?


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

muchstuff said:


> What does the top edge look like the it's not collapsed in? I'm not sure what it is TBH, the Street G21 is 224902, not 03, but it looks very similar. Does this one have a pocket on the back?


I'm uploading photos from my phone right now, hang tight. I, too, am baffled by the number. There was a similar one with RH on Ann's Fabulous Closeouts: https://annsfabulouscloseouts.com/c...bg-l0531-18-balenciaga-raisin-classic-street?
That tag is 224900.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

muchstuff said:


> What does the top edge look like the it's not collapsed in? I'm not sure what it is TBH, the Street G21 is 224902, not 03, but it looks very similar. Does this one have a pocket on the back?


Here, I’ve tried to stuff it a bit better:


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Here, I’ve tried to stuff it a bit better:


Mine has no pocket on the back, hence my confusion. This one on The Luxury Closet has the pocket, but is otherwise quite similar with the GSH. Its tag number is 224902. https://theluxurycloset.com/women/balenciaga-purple-leather-giant-street-bowler-bag-p90


----------



## muchstuff

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Mine has no pocket on the back, hence my confusion. This one on The Luxury Closet has the pocket, but is otherwise quite similar with the GSH. Its tag number is 224902. https://theluxurycloset.com/women/balenciaga-purple-leather-giant-street-bowler-bag-p90


I've had two Street bags, both with classic HW though. If you compare the Street pic you posted the front zippered pocket sits higher on the Street than on your bag.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

muchstuff said:


> I've had two Street bags, both with classic HW though. If you compare the Street pic you posted the front zippered pocket sits higher on the Street than on your bag.


Yeah, and my bag has this weird seam at the bottom front...


----------



## muchstuff

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Yeah, and my bag has this weird seam at the bottom front...


It may be this bag, called the Office. Here's one with covered HW, I haven't researched it enough, just found this but it looks very similar. Style code is only one number off and that could be because of HW.

https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-giant-covered-office-tote-37401


----------



## muchstuff

Here's one with giant HW.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

muchstuff said:


> Here's one with giant HW.


I think you may have solved the mystery! I'll be doing some more digging now. Thank you so very much for your input!


----------



## muchstuff

cakeymakeybakey said:


> I think you may have solved the mystery! I'll be doing some more digging now. Thank you so very much for your input!


Any time, I love a good hunt.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

muchstuff said:


> Any time, I love a good hunt.


I just searched the "Office" threads on this forum, and found the twin to my bag, right down to the paper tag:





						What do you guys know about the "Office"?
					

I'm having trouble turning up anything substantial in a search, but I came across this style on styledrops.com.  Has anyone seen one in real life or know anything about it? According to the dimensions on Styledrops.com, it is bigger than the velo and it kind of looks like it would fit over the...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## muchstuff

cakeymakeybakey said:


> I just searched the "Office" threads on this forum, and found the twin to my bag, right down to the paper tag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys know about the "Office"?
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble turning up anything substantial in a search, but I came across this style on styledrops.com.  Has anyone seen one in real life or know anything about it? According to the dimensions on Styledrops.com, it is bigger than the velo and it kind of looks like it would fit over the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Well there you go, problem solved!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

muchstuff said:


> Well there you go, problem solved!


Achievement unlocked: knowledge base expanded. Merci!


----------



## IntheOcean

Hope you guys had a good weekend! Do you know the name of this bag? I've been trying to find it for like half an hour and nothing!


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Hope you guys had a good weekend! Do you know the name of this bag? I've been trying to find it for like half an hour and nothing!
> 
> View attachment 5058995


It’s not a toolkit is it? Hard to tell from the angle of the bag. Can you post the tag front and back?


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> It’s not a toolkit is it? Hard to tell from the angle of the bag. Can you post the tag front and back?


Thank you so much, Muchstuff, it is a Toolkit! Sorry, I've no photos of the tag.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you so much, Muchstuff, it is a Toolkit! Sorry, I've no photos of the tag.


No worries about the tag if you can now identify it!


----------



## Sechans_221

Hi Dear,

Please help to authenticate this B-Bag edge. I'm planning to buy from local e-commerce in my country.
Hope this is authentic, because I love the size and model.


----------



## muchstuff

Sechans_221 said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> Please help to authenticate this B-Bag edge. I'm planning to buy from local e-commerce in my country.
> Hope this is authentic, because I love the size and model.


I’m sorry but it’s not authentic.


----------



## Sechans_221

Thanks @munchstuff...your fast response saving me for buying not authentic stuff again


----------



## Sechans_221

Wow, you are so expert @munchstuff, really reliable.


----------



## muchstuff

Sechans_221 said:


> Thanks @munchstuff...your fast response saving me for buying not authentic stuff again


Sorry for the bad news. If you have any more in the future, please post on the “authenticate this” thread.


----------



## Asphodel

Hello, FP has this First listed as Rubisse but I can’t seem to find that colour in S/S 2007. Is it Rouge Vermillion?  

https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-first-rubisse-718680


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Hello, FP has this First listed as Rubisse but I can’t seem to find that colour in S/S 2007. Is it Rouge Vermillion?
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-first-rubisse-718680


Yup, it's vermillion.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> Yup, it's vermillion.


Thanks for confirming. It looks more like an orangey red but I would have to see it on a larger screen


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Thanks for confirming. It looks more like an orangey red but I would have to see it on a larger screen


I'd say so over rubisse.


----------



## Asphodel

Hello again, is this another wrong leather? Wrong colour?

could this be turquoise?



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-lagon-718059


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Hello again, is this another wrong leather? Wrong colour?
> 
> could this be turquoise?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-lagon-718059


It's an 05, I'd say turquoise although the colour seems to be somewhat faded compared to the mirror.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> It's an 05, I'd say turquoise although the colour seems to be somewhat faded compared to the mirror.


Thanks for the quick reply. It’s interesting how often FP mislabels both the leather and colour...


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. It’s interesting how often FP mislabels both the leather and colour...


IMO it's hard for them to have experts in every brand but you'd think they should be able to at least read a tag.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> IMO it's hard for them to have experts in every brand but you'd think they should be able to at least read a tag.


Yes, you are probably right but it makes me wonder how they came up with the colours?


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Yes, you are probably right but it makes me wonder how they came up with the colours?


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


>


Maybe they just look at colour charts and pick the one that most resembles the bag in question?


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Maybe they just look at colour charts and pick the one that most resembles the bag in question?


Perhaps. The colours on the charts I've seen aren't always very representative though.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> Perhaps. The colours on the charts I've seen aren't always very representative though.


Well the upside is that when some of the oldies are mislabeled, it gives us a chance to snap them up.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Can someone please help me identify the colour, year and leather type on this bag? I’m thinking 05 or 07 Magenta. The colour is a lot more saturated than my pictures show. Thank you!


----------



## whateve

SilverStCloud said:


> Can someone please help me identify the colour, year and leather type on this bag? I’m thinking 05 or 07 Magenta. The colour is a lot more saturated than my pictures show. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073803
> View attachment 5073804
> View attachment 5073805
> View attachment 5073806


I love this color!


----------



## SilverStCloud

whateve said:


> I love this color!


It is a very vibrant, very stunning pop of colour!


----------



## platinum_babie

SilverStCloud said:


> Can someone please help me identify the colour, year and leather type on this bag? I’m thinking 05 or 07 Magenta. The colour is a lot more saturated than my pictures show. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073803
> View attachment 5073804
> View attachment 5073805
> View attachment 5073806



The creasing on this leather reminds me of my 2007 Vert Fonce,which is chevre, but i have not ready about 2005 leather too much, so i am also curious what the experts on this forum has to say 

I have to say, i don't love the Day as a bag, mostly because it doesnt work for my lifestyle - but all the available yummy leather that you can find on the market makes me want to get more of them.


----------



## miumiu666

Can anyone tell me the color or year of this long wallet? This is something i have worn to pieces as well as getting it pre-loved. The color of the material near the zipper almost 90% matches my grenadine city from 2011, but the color of the leather doesn’t seem to be an exact match although they could have both faded/worn differently. I’m also not too farmilar with the giant hardware so by guessing it’s g12? I’m not sure if the standard size g21 was used on wallets though, I’m really only super familiar with regular hardware bags.   This is my only balenciaga piece that I don’t know exactly what season it’s from so I’d love to put my mind at ease! Let me know your thoughts?


----------



## muchstuff

miumiu666 said:


> Can anyone tell me the color or year of this long wallet? This is something i have worn to pieces as well as getting it pre-loved. The color of the material near the zipper almost 90% matches my grenadine city from 2011, but the color of the leather doesn’t seem to be an exact match although they could have both faded/worn differently. I’m also not too farmilar with the giant hardware so by guessing it’s g12? I’m not sure if the standard size g21 was used on wallets though, I’m really only super familiar with regular hardware bags.   This is my only balenciaga piece that I don’t know exactly what season it’s from so I’d love to put my mind at ease! Let me know your thoughts?


There should be a set of numbers somewhere in the wallet, if you can find them and post them we may be able to help.


----------



## miumiu666

muchstuff said:


> There should be a set of numbers somewhere in the wallet, if you can find them and post them we may be able to help.


 My apologies!!! I thought I searched for all of the stamping but I guess I miss it. Here’s the codes and the “made in italy” in lowercase!!

Thank you ♥️♥️♥️


----------



## muchstuff

miumiu666 said:


> My apologies!!! I thought I searched for all of the stamping but I guess I miss it. Here’s the codes and the “made in italy” in lowercase!!
> 
> Thank you ♥♥♥


F/W 2010 pivoine.


----------



## miumiu666

thanks so much muchstuff as always greatly appreciated !!!


----------



## muchstuff

miumiu666 said:


> thanks so much muchstuff as always greatly appreciated !!!


My pleasure.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Can anyone help, please??? Really curious to know which year this is from and whether this is chèvre or agneau. Thank you!!!



SilverStCloud said:


> Can someone please help me identify the colour, year and leather type on this bag? I’m thinking 05 or 07 Magenta. The colour is a lot more saturated than my pictures show. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073803
> View attachment 5073804
> View attachment 5073805
> View attachment 5073806


----------



## BBBagHag

It looks like an 08 amethyst to me, with the bluish/purplish undertones... 


SilverStCloud said:


> Can anyone help, please??? Really curious to know which year this is from and whether this is chèvre or agneau. Thank you!!!


----------



## muchstuff

SilverStCloud said:


> Can anyone help, please??? Really curious to know which year this is from and whether this is chèvre or agneau. Thank you!!!


I've kept quiet here for several reasons. One, I suck at telling leathers apart via photos for the most part  . Two, with 05, 07 and 08 all having magenta, and with photos all capturing the colour differently, I don't know how you can tell. Three, I usually look at the zipper tapes for clues but the zipper tape looks at least two different colours between the three photos. For what's it worth, the leather reminds me of some of the 05 bags I've had. @ksuromax is better at leathers than I am.


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Can someone please help me identify the colour, year and leather type on this bag? I’m thinking 05 or 07 Magenta. The colour is a lot more saturated than my pictures show. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073803
> View attachment 5073804
> View attachment 5073805
> View attachment 5073806





muchstuff said:


> I've kept quiet here for several reasons. One, I suck at telling leathers apart via photos for the most part  . Two, with 05, 07 and 08 all having magenta, and with photos all capturing the colour differently, I don't know how you can tell. Three, I usually look at the zipper tapes for clues but the zipper tape looks at least two different colours between the three photos. For what's it worth, the leather reminds me of some of the 05 bags I've had. @ksuromax is better at leathers than I am.


in my VERY humble opinion it looks like 08 agneau


----------



## SilverStCloud

Thank you, everyone! Hugely appreciate your efforts in helping me identify this colour and leather! I guess I’ll assume that it is an 08 Agneau.


----------



## Monz1987

How does one tell the difference between an ‘05 Bubblegum bag and an ‘08 Bubblegum bag? I just received one today in the Day style, and I’m perplexed! I can take any photos necessary if needed. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## muchstuff

Monz1987 said:


> How does one tell the difference between an ‘05 Bubblegum bag and an ‘08 Bubblegum bag? I just received one today in the Day style, and I’m perplexed! I can take any photos necessary if needed. Thanks in advance!!


Do you have the mirror?


----------



## Monz1987

muchstuff said:


> Do you have the mirror?


Yes, I do. And it does have a pocket on the back.


----------



## muchstuff

Monz1987 said:


> Yes, I do. And it does have a pocket on the back.


You're likely to be 05 then. Depends on who you listen to. Corey at RDC says that chevre bags were discontinued in 07, with S/S being a mix of chevre and agneau, F/W being exclusively agneau (although we know there probably were anomalies there).  CeeJay says S/S 08 was a mix of the two leathers, F/W exclusively agneau. I don't think I've seen a pocket on an 08 mirror. if anyone has one I'd love to see it! I will admit my marine 08 Day bag really looked like chevre, but the tag said agneau so maybe there was just excellent agneau in some 08 bags, dunno...


----------



## Monz1987

muchstuff said:


> You're likely to be 05 then. Depends on who you listen to. Corey at RDC says that chevre bags were discontinued in 07, with S/S being a mix of chevre and agneau, F/W being exclusively agneau (although we know there probably were anomalies there).  CeeJay says S/S 08 was a mix of the two leathers, F/W exclusively agneau. I don't think I've seen a pocket on an 08 mirror. if anyone has one I'd love to see it! I will admit my marine 08 Day bag really looked like chevre, but the tag said agneau so maybe there was just excellent agneau in some 08 bags, dunno...


Thank you for all the wonderful info. I have an 08 T tag First with a pocket on the back of the mirror. However, it is black, and the mirror could easily have been taken from another black Balenciaga bag if the original one went missing. Here’s a pic in natural lighting of the bubblegum bag in question:


----------



## muchstuff

Monz1987 said:


> Thank you for all the wonderful info. I have an 08 T tag First with a pocket on the back of the mirror. However, it is black, and the mirror could easily have been taken from another black Balenciaga bag if the original one went missing. Here’s a pic in natural lighting of the bubblegum bag in question:
> View attachment 5080123


I must have been having a senior moment, it didn't take me long to find a S/S bag with a pocket mirror. I did a search to try to compare zipper tapes and honestly, every bubblegum I saw looked different. Anyone out there who owns the colour?


----------



## Monz1987

muchstuff said:


> I must have been having a senior moment, it didn't take me long to find a S/S bag with a pocket mirror. I did a search to try to compare zipper tapes and honestly, every bubblegum I saw looked different. Anyone out there who owns the colour?


Oh my gosh, that’s all I’ve been doing is comparing zipper tape, the glazing along the edges, the stitching, the leather, etc etc and I can’t seem to find ANY consistencies either lol 
Any more help from anyone would be VERY appreciated


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> You're likely to be 05 then. Depends on who you listen to. Corey at RDC says that chevre bags were discontinued in 07, with S/S being a mix of chevre and agneau, F/W being exclusively agneau (although we know there probably were anomalies there).  CeeJay says S/S 08 was a mix of the two leathers, F/W exclusively agneau. I don't think I've seen a pocket on an 08 mirror. if anyone has one I'd love to see it! I will admit my marine 08 Day bag really looked like chevre, but the tag said agneau so maybe there was just excellent agneau in some 08 bags, dunno...


I need to correct this, I misquoted Corey. She said that all S/S 07 bags were chevre and the F/W ones were a mix. This is what she told me, many thanks @RealDealCollection for this info:

"I have been reading some threads that incorrectly state F/W '08 as the end of chevre. It was actually a year earlier F/W '07 bags could be either Chevre or Agneau depending on the timing of production. All the moto bags in S/S '07 were Chevre, and all of them in S/S '08 were Agneau. There are exceptions of course, like the Holiday Metallic bags were Agneau and then they went with a grained goatskin like the Hamilton bags. The Balenciaga.com website went live in 2008 which is what I think sparked the change of leather to larger hides with more availability to increase production".

Where that leaves us with mirrors on S/S 08 bags, I don't know.


----------



## Isblp0822

Hi I wanna ask is this Balenciaga Bag Authentic? Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Isblp0822 said:


> Hi I wanna ask is this Balenciaga Bag Authentic? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081261
> View attachment 5081262
> View attachment 5081263
> View attachment 5081264
> View attachment 5081265
> View attachment 5081266
> View attachment 5081267
> View attachment 5081268
> View attachment 5081269
> View attachment 5081270
> View attachment 5081271
> View attachment 5081272


Not authentic, sorry. ( Please post  any future asks in the “authenticate this” thread).


----------



## Isblp0822

From what point of view this bag is not authentic?


----------



## Isblp0822

This bag is selled by one of the authentic preloved boutique and this boutique have been selling authentic bag for a long time if I'm not mistaken I have know this boutique from 2014, is there possibilities that this boutique don't know if the item they sell was fake? Because I never heard bad rumours about this boutique since 2014, about fake stuff etc, if really they sell fake stuff for a long time to a lot of customers, must be one find out by Entrupy or some kind of things and claimed it


----------



## muchstuff

Isblp0822 said:


> This bag is selled by one of the authentic preloved boutique and this boutique have been selling authentic bag for a long time if I'm not mistaken I have know this boutique from 2014, is there possibilities that this boutique don't know if the item they sell was fake? Because I never heard bad rumours about this boutique since 2014, about fake stuff etc, if really they sell fake stuff for a long time to a lot of customers, must be one find out by Entrupy or some kind of things and claimed it


I don’t know why you’ve posted two different silver tags, the second one posted doesn’t belong. But the bag is absolutely fake, it’s not even a good fake at that. All of the details are poorly done.


----------



## whateve

Isblp0822 said:


> This bag is selled by one of the authentic preloved boutique and this boutique have been selling authentic bag for a long time if I'm not mistaken I have know this boutique from 2014, is there possibilities that this boutique don't know if the item they sell was fake? Because I never heard bad rumours about this boutique since 2014, about fake stuff etc, if really they sell fake stuff for a long time to a lot of customers, must be one find out by Entrupy or some kind of things and claimed it


Don't trust Entrupy. They make tons of mistakes.


----------



## Isblp0822

So beside Entrupy how to authenticate bags that is credible?


----------



## Isblp0822

https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-the-city-2way-12bal1211-black-leather-shoulder-bag/28391697/ 

is this bag in tradesy authentic? Because it has the same detail as the city bag that I send earlier


----------



## muchstuff

Isblp0822 said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-the-city-2way-12bal1211-black-leather-shoulder-bag/28391697/
> 
> is this bag in tradesy authentic? Because it has the same detail as the city bag that I send earlier


Please post on the correct thread, the “authenticate this” thread. It has a post at top of the page with a link showing which photos are needed. All pics must be close up, clear, facing the camera, right way up, no angles.


----------



## whateve

Isblp0822 said:


> So beside Entrupy how to authenticate bags that is credible?


Real people who know the brand like the authenticators on this forum. Entrupy uses computers. They compare things like leather grain and stitch length while ignoring important details like style features, tag numbers, fonts and spacing.


----------



## Citymama

Hello! I’ve just seen this bag in
My local TK MAXX . Can anybody please identify the year or season ( if it’s authentic).


----------



## atlantis1982

Citymama said:


> Hello! I’ve just seen this bag in
> My local TK MAXX . Can anybody please identify the year or season ( if it’s authentic).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083803


Not commenting on authenticity, but this is a Part Time style, which was discontinued maybe 5 years ago?  Also I don't believe the PT ever came with the adjustable strap either (could be wrong).  Many of the bags I've seen on TJ Maxx's site appear to be outlet bags, as they're a mishmash of styles/colors/hardware that were "officially" discontinued (like G21 hardware on a style that would be too new to have that hardware, or reusing a past season color).  Unless the necessary pics are provided I'm not sure anybody can say for certain- to my eyes it looks like Gris Cement from 2012, but the leather looks newer (the past few years it's had that dry crinkly look).  So my guess is outlet stock.  Lets see what the experts say.


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> Not commenting on authenticity, but this is a Part Time style, which was discontinued maybe 5 years ago?  Also I don't believe the PT ever came with the adjustable strap either (could be wrong).  Many of the bags I've seen on TJ Maxx's site appear to be outlet bags, as they're a mishmash of styles/colors/hardware that were "officially" discontinued (like G21 hardware on a style that would be too new to have that hardware, or reusing a past season color).  Unless the necessary pics are provided I'm not sure anybody can say for certain- to my eyes it looks like Gris Cement from 2012, but the leather looks newer (the past few years it's had that dry crinkly look).  So my guess is outlet stock.  Lets see what the experts say.


Couldn't say it any better.


----------



## thebattagirl

Hi all  wondering if anyone knows what color this is?  I'm looking for a bordeaux day and not sure if this is it. TIA!



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-hobo-9phwl?position=7


----------



## Citymama

Thanks!
I’m a bit shocked a brand like Balenciaga would make bags for outlets


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You're likely to be 05 then. Depends on who you listen to. Corey at RDC says that chevre bags were discontinued in 07, with S/S being a mix of chevre and agneau, F/W being exclusively agneau (although we know there probably were anomalies there).  CeeJay says S/S 08 was a mix of the two leathers, F/W exclusively agneau. I don't think I've seen a pocket on an 08 mirror. if anyone has one I'd love to see it! I will admit my marine 08 Day bag really looked like chevre, but the tag said agneau so maybe there was just excellent agneau in some 08 bags, dunno...


there you go!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I must have been having a senior moment, it didn't take me long to find a S/S bag with a pocket mirror. I did a search to try to compare zipper tapes and honestly, every bubblegum I saw looked different. Anyone out there who owns the colour?


ah, you've found it already


----------



## ksuromax

thebattagirl said:


> Hi all  wondering if anyone knows what color this is?  I'm looking for a bordeaux day and not sure if this is it. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-hobo-9phwl?position=7


i'd say it's 06 Grenat


----------



## ksuromax

Citymama said:


> Thanks!
> I’m a bit shocked a brand like Balenciaga would make bags for outlets


why? 
everyone these days is trying to reduce the waste and minimize their Carbon footprint, why not make a small qty of bags for the outlets if they have left some hides and hardware? maybe, not enough for a full collection, but perfectly fine for a small stock in the Outlet to ensure full use/minimal waste policy compliance


----------



## thebattagirl

Thanks! 


ksuromax said:


> i'd say it's 06 Grenat


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> ah, you've found it already


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> there you go!
> View attachment 5084181


Is it chevre?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Is it chevre?


it didn't come with the tag, but to my hands it feels very much like agneau


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it didn't come with the tag, but to my hands it feels very much like agneau


Hmmm so mirrors with pockets in 08 but feels like agneau. Can’t tell the colour. Is it S/S? Anyone else have an 08 with a mirror pocket? Do you think your leather is agneau or chevre?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Hmmm so mirrors with pockets in 08 but feels like agneau. Can’t tell the colour. Is it S/S? Anyone else have an 08 with a mirror pocket? Do you think your leather is agneau or chevre?


mine is Vermilion, i was going thru pix in the RL today, saw a Bubblegum'08 (City, or Twiggy, can't remember) with a mirror flipped and showing the pocket at the back


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> mine is Vermilion, i was going thru pix in the RL today, saw a Bubblegum'08 (City, or Twiggy, can't remember) with a mirror flipped and showing the pocket at the back


Corey says that 08 was exclusively agneau and by her own admission has handled the thousands of Bals. It would be interesting to find proof of an 08 chevre.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Corey says that 08 was exclusively agneau and by her own admission has handled the thousands of Bals. It would be interesting to find proof of an 08 chevre.


the one that got away from Corey?  
i don't think in the main collection they would do. mixed, to be honest.
in some smaller batches (less popular models, e.g) maybe, but not in the main one methinks


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> the one that got away from Corey?
> i don't think in the main collection they would do. mixed, to be honest.
> in some smaller batches (less popular models, e.g) maybe, but not in the main one methinks


Yeah she said the only season where it was mixed was S/S 07. Although we all know there’s the odd exception to every rule!


----------



## thebattagirl

Hello everyone 

The seller also has this Day that is described as a dusty plum.  Any idea what this color is?
Looks like the tassels were cut 









						Balenciaga Dusty Plum Classic Day Bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Dusty Plum Classic Day Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## muchstuff

thebattagirl said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> The seller also has this Day that is described as a dusty plum.  Any idea what this color is?
> Looks like the tassels were cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Dusty Plum Classic Day Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Dusty Plum Classic Day Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


If I had to guess I'd say it's likely a faded anthracite.


----------



## thebattagirl

Thank you muchstuff  



muchstuff said:


> If I had to guess I'd say it's likely a faded anthracite.


----------



## muchstuff

thebattagirl said:


> Thank you muchstuff


I could be wrong but I can’t think of anything else it might be. And the mirror looks like anthra to me in the pics


----------



## thebattagirl

I highly doubt it, you have a great eye for these babies, even with poor lighting.  I trust your judgement.  I've been pouring over these Bal threads and always see you and a few others answer questions on here, bringing all that knowledge is so very helpful and reassuring for the pre-loved buyers (and turning me into a Bal addict ).
Many thanks for taking the time out to do this, it is so appreciated 



muchstuff said:


> I could be wrong but I can’t think of anything else it might be. And the mirror looks like anthra to me in the pics


----------



## muchstuff

thebattagirl said:


> I highly doubt it, you have a great eye for these babies, even with poor lighting.  I trust your judgement.  I've been pouring over these Bal threads and always see you and a few others answer questions on here, bringing all that knowledge is so very helpful and reassuring for the pre-loved buyers (and turning me into a Bal addict ).
> Many thanks for taking the time out to do this, it is so appreciated


Glad to help anytime!


----------



## platinum_babie

Can anyone identify the year of this silver leather? I'm guessing it's a holiday collection as I can't find it in the reference! Maybe the pearly gray?


----------



## muchstuff

platinum_babie said:


> Can anyone identify the year of this silver leather? I'm guessing it's a holiday collection as I can't find it in the reference!
> 
> View attachment 5086865


Is it listed as silver? Or do you have it in hand? Sometimes pics of black bags look like silver...actually the zipper tape’s a bit light for black. Could be anthra again...


----------



## platinum_babie

muchstuff said:


> Is it listed as silver? Or do you have it in hand? Sometimes pics of black bags look like silver...actually the zipper tape’s a bit light for black. Could be anthra again...


It's listed as grey. I don't have the bag but it looks very pearly!

I'm asking her if it is silver or more matte!


----------



## platinum_babie

Ugh it's a grey. Good call much stuff!


----------



## muchstuff

platinum_babie said:


> Ugh it's a grey. Good call much stuff!


Yeah I've seen black bags look like they're a totally different colour because of lighting.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Is it listed as silver? Or do you have it in hand? Sometimes pics of black bags look like silver...actually the zipper tape’s a bit light for black. Could be anthra again...


wouldn't it have silver hw, if it was holiday metallic? (faded) grey/anthra is 99%


----------



## thebattagirl

Hey all  hope everyone's enjoying the weekend.

Is this bag a 2005 Chocolate Day?  I asked the seller and she said she wasn't sure, chocolate is how she described the color but didn't know it's official name.  She added some daylight pics for more clarity.
Any help or opinions appreciated!









						Balenciaga Rich Chocolate Brown Classic Day Bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Rich Chocolate Brown Classic Day Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## cbarrus

thebattagirl said:


> Hey all  hope everyone's enjoying the weekend.
> 
> Is this bag a 2005 Chocolate Day?  I asked the seller and she said she wasn't sure, chocolate is how she described the color but didn't know it's official name.  She added some daylight pics for more clarity.
> Any help or opinions appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Rich Chocolate Brown Classic Day Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Rich Chocolate Brown Classic Day Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



I do not think this is dark enough for a 2005 chocolate. I'm thinking it's much newer, maybe 2009 or 2010. It may be 2009 chataigne (chestnut) or 2010 castagna. I also do not think the last numbers on the back of the tag coincide with 2005, but sometimes my memory fails me, lol.


----------



## thebattagirl

Thanks for your help @cbarrus!  I had seen other styles that were Chocolate and they look almost black.  I needed some experienced Bal eyes for reassurance.
Lol I know how you feel


----------



## samfalstaff

thebattagirl said:


> Thanks for your help @cbarrus!  I had seen other styles that were Chocolate and they look almost black.  I needed some experienced Bal eyes for reassurance.
> Lol I know how you feel


Maybe this will help...here's a picture of my 2005 Chocolate City and 2009 Chaitagne Weekender. Your bag in question seems to skew more light brown rather than chocolate.


----------



## thebattagirl

That helps me so much @samfalstaff, thank you!  Now I can really see the difference.  Like milk chocolate and dark chocolate - both delicious lol. I am on a quest to find a Chocolate Day
Btw your bags are divine  love seeing your posts!


----------



## muchstuff

thebattagirl said:


> That helps me so much @samfalstaff, thank you!  Now I can really see the difference.  Like milk chocolate and dark chocolate - both delicious lol. I am on a quest to find a Chocolate Day
> Btw your bags are divine  love seeing your posts!


OK I'll put in my two bit's worth. Note the fade on mine compared to the mirror. The zipper tape on the eBay bag is too dark for chataigne and it's not castagna, there would be a colour code on it if it was. The zipper tape on mine looks a lot like the eBay bag. It's not charbon because it's too warm, not ashy enough. Cafe is really dark. I think it's possible it could be chocolate but trying to tell a shade of brown from photos is hard, especially when you don't have all of the possibles lined up in the same light.


----------



## muchstuff

These three are from the archives, all chocolate under different lighting.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> OK I'll put in my two bit's worth. Note the fade on mine compared to the mirror. The zipper tape on the eBay bag is too dark for chataigne and it's not castagna, there would be a colour code on it if it was. The zipper tape on mine looks a lot like the eBay bag. It's not charbon because it's too warm, not ashy enough. Cafe is really dark. I think it's possible it could be chocolate but trying to tell a shade of brown from photos is hard, especially when you don't have all of the possibles lined up in the same light.
> 
> View attachment 5090428
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090429


That's a good point about the fading. My chocolate City shows no fading at all when compared with its mirror.


----------



## samfalstaff

thebattagirl said:


> That helps me so much @samfalstaff, thank you!  Now I can really see the difference.  Like milk chocolate and dark chocolate - both delicious lol. I am on a quest to find a Chocolate Day
> Btw your bags are divine  love seeing your posts!


Thanks! I understand the struggle. I've been on the hunt on and off for a year now trying to find a mogano Day.


----------



## thebattagirl

Thanks for those comparative pics and comments @muchstuff, very helpful and informative.  
That is honestly why I was so confused by the pics in the listing - they all looked so different for the same bag.   I searched the Bal library, looked at other Chocolates from different websites, checked tags, etc. and still felt unsure (I will check zipper tapes too in the future).  Besides being inexperienced, I'm beginning to understand why it's such a challenge to determine the color.

Side note:  those deep rich Chocolates are just gorgeous - kryptonite to me!


----------



## thebattagirl

Good luck on your quest!


samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! I understand the struggle. I've been on the hunt on and off for a year now trying to find a mogano Day.


----------



## thebattagirl

I posted this in the thread "A Place for the Fakes" but now I'm thinking I should have posted it here first - my apologies!

I came across this on Fashionphile and I noticed the tag said color #4160 season D on what they call a Bleu Acier. I know after researching the color Bleu Mineral comes up with that color code. Could this be a fake or does Bal duplicate color codes for different seasons?

https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bale...metallic-edge-hardware-city-bleu-acier-586331


----------



## muchstuff

thebattagirl said:


> I posted this in the thread "A Place for the Fakes" but now I'm thinking I should have posted it here first - my apologies!
> 
> I came across this on Fashionphile and I noticed the tag said color #4160 season D on what they call a Bleu Acier. I know after researching the color Bleu Mineral comes up with that color code. Could this be a fake or does Bal duplicate color codes for different seasons?
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bale...metallic-edge-hardware-city-bleu-acier-586331


From what I can find, S/S 2013 saw the code for bleu acier as 4760, and the code for bleu mineral that same season as 4160.  
S/S 2016 4160 was used for bleu acier. 
F/W 2018 4160 was used for a bleu mineral outlet bag I found online.
So it does look like was used for both colours in different seasons.


----------



## thebattagirl

muchstuff said:


> From what I can find, S/S 2013 saw the code for bleu acier as 4760, and the code for bleu mineral that same season as 4160.
> S/S 2016 4160 was used for bleu acier.
> F/W 2018 4160 was used for a bleu mineral outlet bag I found online.
> So it does look like was used for both colours in different seasons.





Thanks for clarifying that. I know that honest mistakes happen even on trusted sites but seeing the color duplicated made me suspicious.  I'll delete my post on the other thread.


----------



## Namwan-

Hi all,

Can anyone help identify the year of this small city?


----------



## ksuromax

Namwan- said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone help identify the year of this small city?
> 
> View attachment 5099090


we need to see the inner tag with the style code


----------



## Namwan-

ksuromax said:


> we need to see the inner tag with the style code


Here it is:


----------



## muchstuff

Namwan- said:


> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 5101760


It’s the tag inside the bag we need a pic of, the side with the style number on it.


----------



## Namwan-

muchstuff said:


> It’s the tag inside the bag we need a pic of, the side with the style number on it.



Oh ok, it's arriving later this month so I'll take a photo once I receive it.


----------



## Elizaenchanted

Got this beauty online, but I’m not sure if it’s a Plomb bag or another kind of gray part-time. It’s got feet underneath, so it must be an older model. Any guesses or confirmation that this is indeed Plomb? Also not quite sure if the leather is agneau or chevre since it’s a bit stiff, but it’s definitely so much thicker than my Balenciaga Agneau bags (but not as glossy and smooshy as my 05 Magenta Chevre bag)


----------



## ksuromax

Elizaenchanted said:


> Got this beauty online, but I’m not sure if it’s a Plomb bag or another kind of gray part-time. It’s got feet underneath, so it must be an older model. Any guesses or confirmation that this is indeed Plomb? Also not quite sure if the leather is agneau or chevre since it’s a bit stiff, but it’s definitely so much thicker than my Balenciaga Agneau bags (but not as glossy and smooshy as my 05 Magenta Chevre bag)
> 
> View attachment 5108114
> 
> View attachment 5108115
> 
> View attachment 5108122
> 
> View attachment 5108123


can we see the back of the tag, please?


----------



## Sechans_221

Hi...

I got offer from local market place for Balenciaga Grafitti.
I never seen it before. She told me this is authentic.
Kindly please help to check whether or not it's authentic


----------



## muchstuff

Sechans_221 said:


> Hi...
> 
> I got offer from local market place for Balenciaga Grafitti.
> I never seen it before. She told me this is authentic.
> Kindly please help to check whether or not it's authentic


The photos are terrible but I'm not keen on what I can make out. If you want to get good pics and post on the correct thread we can take another look but I wouldn't rush out to buy it without doing so.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-858#post-33168515


----------



## Elizaenchanted

ksuromax said:


> can we see the back of the tag, please?


Here you go 


Serial code is 168028 213048


----------



## muchstuff

Elizaenchanted said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 5114628
> 
> Serial code is 168028 213048


What do you think @ksuromax? I had a plomb WE and to my eye this is a bit too light, although it could be the lighting. Maybe anthra?


----------



## muchstuff

Here are a couple of pics of mine, check the colour of the mirror in the second pic as the bag itself is a bit faded. Plomb is a true lead colour, like the lead in a pencil. OP's bag looks more grey to me.


----------



## ksuromax

Sechans_221 said:


> Hi...
> 
> I got offer from local market place for Balenciaga Grafitti.
> I never seen it before. She told me this is authentic.
> Kindly please help to check whether or not it's authentic





muchstuff said:


> The photos are terrible but I'm not keen on what I can make out. If you want to get good pics and post on the correct thread we can take another look but I wouldn't rush out to buy it without doing so.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-858#post-33168515


i'll save you time - this bag is fake, please, avoid


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> What do you think @ksuromax? I had a plomb WE and to my eye this is a bit too light, although it could be the lighting. Maybe anthra?





muchstuff said:


> Here are a couple of pics of mine, check the colour of the mirror in the second pic as the bag itself is a bit faded. Plomb is a true lead colour, like the lead in a pencil. OP's bag looks more grey to me.
> 
> View attachment 5114665
> View attachment 5114667


yes, agree, it does not look like Plomb, and it does not look like Anthra either. 
on my screen it looks more like painted over rather than original colour


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i'll save you time - this bag is fake, please, avoid


Thanks K, I thought so too but was going to check for better pics. Your eyes are better than mine.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yes, agree, it does not look like Plomb, and it does not look like Anthra either.
> on my screen it looks more like painted over rather than original colour


You know, I wondered about that. Going back for another look. EDIT: Took another look and reserve judgement. Good job if it’s a recolour. There are some areas that look really smooth, which does look like a possible repaint but I can’t tell for sure.


----------



## platinum_babie

What colour is my courier? Sooooo when I got this bag, i had first hoped it was a 08 black cherry because of the red tone from the pics, but after comparing the bag to another brown day with red tone underneath, i thought, this is actually a lot more brown and may be a '10 Castagna. But today I learned that in 2008 f/w Balenciaga discontinued the pocket behind the mirror and I went to check and I have a pocket! Now I'm really confused! 

The courier was released in 2006 but I can't seem to find a color in the colorchart that matches! The leather is nowhere as hydrated as my 07 very foncé and I would not think the 06 olive brown would have red undertone. The 07 and 08 truffle doesn't seem right either, and neither does the Tabac. I put the bag next to my vert foncé courier and I'm sure this bag isn't fake. I'm really at a loss!

I don't think its he 07 tabac or truffle


----------



## cbarrus

platinum_babie said:


> What colour is my courier? Sooooo when I got this bag, i had first hoped it was a 08 black cherry because of the red tone from the pics, but after comparing the bag to another brown day with red tone underneath, i thought, this is actually a lot more brown and may be a '10 Castagna. But today I learned that in 2008 f/w Balenciaga discontinued the pocket behind the mirror and I went to check and I have a pocket! Now I'm really confused!
> 
> The courier was released in 2006 but I can't seem to find a color in the colorchart that matches! The leather is nowhere as hydrated as my 07 very foncé and I would not think the 06 olive brown would have red undertone. The 07 and 08 truffle doesn't seem right either, and neither does the Tabac. I put the bag next to my vert foncé courier and I'm sure this bag isn't fake. I'm really at a loss!
> 
> I don't think its he 07 tabac or truffle



Your first picture looks like '07 F/W Mogano (mahogany) to me. Balenciaga colors are the hardest to photograph. Even from the same year/season, the leather on bags can differ.


----------



## platinum_babie

cbarrus said:


> Your first picture looks like '07 F/W Mogano (mahogany) to me. Balenciaga colors are the hardest to photograph. Even from the same year/season, the leather on bags can differ.



Thank you!!

Geez! I think you're right! I just went to check out the mogano clubhouse and bal_fanatic has a photo of a courier that looks exactly like mine! It's pretty brown when not in direct daylight.





I had ruled out mogano because compared to the vert fonce and the brownish red day, the leather is not soft or chewy at all, and seems so thirsty. Also some other pics I've seen of the mogano appeared more brown with less red. Who would have thought I now am the proud owner of a coveted 07 mogano!! Both my couriers are from 2007! 

Time to figure out what colour is my Day!


----------



## Elizaenchanted

ksuromax said:


> yes, agree, it does not look like Plomb, and it does not look like Anthra either.
> on my screen it looks more like painted over rather than original colour


Hmmm if it’s painted on, won’t it be quite obvious especially in the interior parts—unless someone really did a good job of recoloring even in the tiniest corners. I asked the previous owner and she said no recoloring was made. It doesn’t look like it was recolored in real life though—especially since I have yet to see someone recolor a Balenciaga with utmost perfection lol. I’ll try to take more decent photos under better lighting. Maybe the colors would be better? It doesn’t seem like Anthra, since isn’t Anthra supposed to be a bit greenish black? Also, which areas are tell-tale signs of recoloring? May try to take some decent pics as well.

For leather type, is there a way to determine if it’s Chevre or Agneau? Were there ever Agneau PTs with feet?


----------



## muchstuff

Elizaenchanted said:


> Hmmm if it’s painted on, won’t it be quite obvious especially in the interior parts—unless someone really did a good job of recoloring even in the tiniest corners. I asked the previous owner and she said no recoloring was made. It doesn’t look like it was recolored in real life though—especially since I have yet to see someone recolor a Balenciaga with utmost perfection lol. I’ll try to take more decent photos under better lighting. Maybe the colors would be better? It doesn’t seem like Anthra, since isn’t Anthra supposed to be a bit greenish black? Also, which areas are tell-tale signs of recoloring? May try to take some decent pics as well.
> 
> For leather type, is there a way to determine if it’s Chevre or Agneau? Were there ever Agneau PTs with feet?


My understanding is that feet were on the PT in 07 and S/S 08 so it’s very likely chevre. Anthra can have green undertones, blue, or be a true grey. I’m going with anthra on this one but it’s just my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

@Elizaenchanted check carefully around the hardware, you can often see a bit of paint there if it’s recoloured. Also the whip stitching on the handles. Are the interior parts of the leather exactly the same colour as the exterior? Some outside pics would be great.


----------



## kerryisntreal

Elizaenchanted said:


> Hmmm if it’s painted on, won’t it be quite obvious especially in the interior parts—unless someone really did a good job of recoloring even in the tiniest corners. I asked the previous owner and she said no recoloring was made. It doesn’t look like it was recolored in real life though—especially since I have yet to see someone recolor a Balenciaga with utmost perfection lol. I’ll try to take more decent photos under better lighting. Maybe the colors would be better? It doesn’t seem like Anthra, since isn’t Anthra supposed to be a bit greenish black? Also, which areas are tell-tale signs of recoloring? May try to take some decent pics as well.
> 
> For leather type, is there a way to determine if it’s Chevre or Agneau? Were there ever Agneau PTs with feet?





muchstuff said:


> @Elizaenchanted check carefully around the hardware, you can often see a bit of paint there if it’s recoloured. Also the whip stitching on the handles. Are the interior parts of the leather exactly the same colour as the exterior? Some outside pics would be great.



Chiming in w my 2¢ here - might this bag just be black? The zipper tape and the handle threading appear to be straight black, which I feel like is unique to black bags?


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Chiming in w my 2¢ here - might this bag just be black? The zipper tape and the handle threading appear to be straight black, which I feel like is unique to black bags?


This is where I hate trying to figure colour out from pics.  Valid point about the black but were there some years where the whipstitching and zipper tape was darker on anthra bags? I can't say...? Some outdoor pics of the bag would help,  in some pics it looks blacker but in some it deffo has a grey cast to it.


----------



## ksuromax

kerryisntreal said:


> Chiming in w my 2¢ here - might this bag just be black? The zipper tape and the handle threading appear to be straight black, which I feel like is unique to black bags?


good point actually, it could be either slightly faded, or overlit black


----------



## Elizaenchanted

Thanks, everyone! Yes, now that you’ve mentioned it.. it could be black. I’m just out for work now but will take some photos of the bag under various lighting over the weekend so we can solve this mystery once and for all


----------



## muchstuff

Elizaenchanted said:


> Thanks, everyone! Yes, now that you’ve mentioned it.. it could be black. I’m just out for work now but will take some photos of the bag under various lighting over the weekend so we can solve this mystery once and for all


Pics outside in various light is best. Try one in bright sunlight, one not in shade necessarily but not in direct light.


----------



## dolali

Hello,
Can this color be id'd with the pictures provided by TRR? Thank you!



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-hobo-a44u0?utm_source=rtbhouse&utm_medium=display&utm_campaign=retargeting


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Hello,
> Can this color be id'd with the pictures provided by TRR? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-hobo-a44u0?utm_source=rtbhouse&utm_medium=display&utm_campaign=retargeting


I’d guess turquoise. Can never be sure due to lighting though.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> I’d guess turquoise. Can never be sure due to lighting though.



Thank you so much! I am very tempted but have never bought from TRR and heard a few bad experiences from buyers. Off to think about it for a bit.

Thank you muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Thank you so much! I am very tempted but have never bought from TRR and heard a few bad experiences from buyers. Off to think about it for a bit.
> 
> Thank you muchstuff!


In my experience with TRR I’ve been able to return any bag that has had undisclosed issues.


----------



## LostInBal

platinum_babie said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Geez! I think you're right! I just went to check out the mogano clubhouse and bal_fanatic has a photo of a courier that looks exactly like mine! It's pretty brown when not in direct daylight.
> View attachment 5115336
> 
> View attachment 5115337
> 
> 
> I had ruled out mogano because compared to the vert fonce and the brownish red day, the leather is not soft or chewy at all, and seems so thirsty. Also some other pics I've seen of the mogano appeared more brown with less red. Who would have thought I now am the proud owner of a coveted 07 mogano!! Both my couriers are from 2007!
> 
> Time to figure out what colour is my Day!


I guess your day is Black Cherry. Experts will confirm if when BC was released, the Day style was still produced


----------



## LostInBal

Elizaenchanted said:


> Got this beauty online, but I’m not sure if it’s a Plomb bag or another kind of gray part-time. It’s got feet underneath, so it must be an older model. Any guesses or confirmation that this is indeed Plomb? Also not quite sure if the leather is agneau or chevre since it’s a bit stiff, but it’s definitely so much thicker than my Balenciaga Agneau bags (but not as glossy and smooshy as my 05 Magenta Chevre bag)
> 
> View attachment 5108114
> 
> View attachment 5108115
> 
> View attachment 5108122
> 
> View attachment 5108123


My guess is that she’s black, no plumb.


----------



## platinum_babie

aalinne_72 said:


> I guess your day is Black Cherry. Experts will confirm if when BC was released, the Day style was still produced



The day rh was in production starting 2006 and BC is from 2008. Also there is no pocket behind the mirror, which I read that stopped in Fw 2007. I am feeling like it's the 08 Bordeaux/BC but I will take more pics in a few days!


----------



## whateve

platinum_babie said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Geez! I think you're right! I just went to check out the mogano clubhouse and bal_fanatic has a photo of a courier that looks exactly like mine! It's pretty brown when not in direct daylight.
> View attachment 5115336
> 
> View attachment 5115337
> 
> 
> I had ruled out mogano because compared to the vert fonce and the brownish red day, the leather is not soft or chewy at all, and seems so thirsty. Also some other pics I've seen of the mogano appeared more brown with less red. Who would have thought I now am the proud owner of a coveted 07 mogano!! Both my couriers are from 2007!
> 
> Time to figure out what colour is my Day!


I love your astronaut bear! Is it from etsy?


----------



## whateve

dolali said:


> Hello,
> Can this color be id'd with the pictures provided by TRR? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-hobo-a44u0?utm_source=rtbhouse&utm_medium=display&utm_campaign=retargeting





dolali said:


> Hello,
> Can this color be id'd with the pictures provided by TRR? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-hobo-a44u0?utm_source=rtbhouse&utm_medium=display&utm_campaign=retargeting





muchstuff said:


> I’d guess turquoise. Can never be sure due to lighting though.


Looks a lot like my 2007 aquamarine.


----------



## platinum_babie

whateve said:


> I love your astronaut bear! Is it from etsy?


Thank you! 
I got it on AliExpress. Real leather!


----------



## Elizaenchanted

muchstuff said:


> @Elizaenchanted check carefully around the hardware, you can often see a bit of paint there if it’s recoloured. Also the whip stitching on the handles. Are the interior parts of the leather exactly the same colour as the exterior? Some outside pics would be great.


Yes, color looks a bit dark gray inside and out. There doesn’t seem to be any irregularities in the color near the hardware and inside the handles though, so it doesn’t seem recolored. It’s quite cloudy today so will try to get some outside pics tomorrow. In the meantime, here are some inside pics. Hope this helps


----------



## muchstuff

Elizaenchanted said:


> Yes, color looks a bit dark gray inside and out. There doesn’t seem to be any irregularities in the color near the hardware and inside the handles though, so it doesn’t seem recolored. It’s quite cloudy today so will try to get some outside pics tomorrow. In the meantime, here are some inside pics. Hope this helps


The lighting in your pics is quite warm so it’s hard to tell.


----------



## Elizaenchanted

muchstuff said:


> The lighting in your pics is quite warm so it’s hard to tell.



Have two more indoor photos and one outside. It’s kinda dark grayish. Will try to take more photos, since photos don’t seem to do it justice


----------



## miumiu666

Hi everyone!
On a similar note..
I just purchased this fw07 city on fashionphile, and the color is listed as anthracite, although now i’m wondering if it’s actually plomb?
I just clicked purchase so I haven’t received the bag yet but I can show better photos once I have. I’ve never owned anything in anthra and was really excited at the thought..
Anyone have any opinions?


----------



## dolali

whateve said:


> Looks a lot like my 2007 aquamarine.


Thank you for the info! Do you have a picture of your bag? It's a very pretty color.


----------



## ksuromax

miumiu666 said:


> Hi everyone!
> On a similar note..
> I just purchased this fw07 city on fashionphile, and the color is listed as anthracite, although now i’m wondering if it’s actually plomb?
> I just clicked purchase so I haven’t received the bag yet but I can show better photos once I have. I’ve never owned anything in anthra and was really excited at the thought..
> Anyone have any opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121001
> View attachment 5121002
> View attachment 5121003
> View attachment 5121004
> View attachment 5121005


could be faded black 
Plomb had strong lead tone


----------



## miumiu666

ksuromax said:


> could be faded black
> Plomb had strong lead tone


Isn’t black always 1000 on the back of the tag?


----------



## dolali

whateve said:


> Looks a lot like my 2007 aquamarine.





dolali said:


> Thank you for the info! Do you have a picture of your bag? It's a very pretty color.



OMGoodness! Just found one of the pictures of your bag. IT's gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

miumiu666 said:


> Isn’t black always 1000 on the back of the tag?


in early years (2007 inc) the colour code was not mentioned on the tag


----------



## miumiu666

ksuromax said:


> in early years (2007 inc) the colour code was not mentioned on the tag


 
The zipper tape seems grey to me, i’m gonna hope it’s anthracite!


----------



## ksuromax

miumiu666 said:


> The zipper tape seems grey to me, i’m gonna hope it’s anthracite!


this is Plomb, check if yours looks similar to this in the daylight 




__





						Style - The Balenciaga Part-Time PICS ONLY
					

Please post any photos you have of your Balenciaga Part-Time, including the year, size, color, price for reference!  This is a picture only thread.... NO CHATTER! Thank you!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## miumiu666

ksuromax said:


> this is Plomb, check if yours looks similar to this in the daylight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Style - The Balenciaga Part-Time PICS ONLY
> 
> 
> Please post any photos you have of your Balenciaga Part-Time, including the year, size, color, price for reference!  This is a picture only thread.... NO CHATTER! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


the one you attached looks a bit darker than the one i purchased. But from comparing online i had a hard time differentiating plomb and anthra.. Oh well i’m satisfied either way!


----------



## ksuromax

miumiu666 said:


> the one you attached looks a bit darker than the one i purchased. But from comparing online i had a hard time differentiating plomb and anthra.. Oh well i’m satisfied either way!


Plomb was rather cold Grey, Anthra was a softer one, now after all these years it will be hard to tell one from another, if there's fading, yellowing, or just patina on the leather


----------



## Elizaenchanted

Elizaenchanted said:


> Have two more indoor photos and one outside. It’s kinda dark grayish. Will try to take more photos, since photos don’t seem to do it justice
> 
> View attachment 5120991
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120993



Here are more outside photos. Zipper tape looks black, but the leather seems to be a bit gray. It looks black to dark gray indoors. Maybe it’s anthracite?


----------



## whateve

dolali said:


> Thank you for the info! Do you have a picture of your bag? It's a very pretty color.





dolali said:


> OMGoodness! Just found one of the pictures of your bag. IT's gorgeous!


Thanks! When I got mine, I was trying to decide between turquoise and aquamarine. I still think turquoise is gorgeous but I'm happy I went with aquamarine. I think it is a little greener. It's a gorgeous color but very hard for me to photograph.


----------



## dolali

Sometimes FP misidentifies leathers (and colors!). So is this chevre as described? Thank you so much! 



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-first-black-765279


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Sometimes FP misidentifies leathers (and colors!). So is this chevre as described? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-first-black-765279


Not chevre but lovely 2010 agneau.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Not chevre but lovely 2010 agneau.



Thank you! It does look very "silky"... I wish I had a money tree... or win the lottery


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Thank you! It does look very "silky"... I wish I had a money tree... or win the lottery


Believe me, I know…


----------



## Namwan-

muchstuff said:


> It’s the tag inside the bag we need a pic of, the side with the style number on it.



Here is the tag. It says “MADE IN ITALY 431621 5861 T 568008”


----------



## muchstuff

Namwan- said:


> Here is the tag. It says “MADE IN ITALY 431621 5861 T 568008”
> 
> View attachment 5125252


Without commenting on authenticity, the T on the tag stands for S/S 2021.


----------



## Namwan-

muchstuff said:


> Without commenting on authenticity, the T on the tag stands for S/S 2021.



Oh, I thought the city was already continued in 2021?


----------



## muchstuff

Namwan- said:


> Oh, I thought the city was already continued in 2021?


I'm losing track on when styles were discontinued, I have to admit to losing interest in Bal the last couple of years. But the "T" on your tag indicates S/S 2021.


----------



## Sandra derr




----------



## Monz1987

Sandra derr said:


> View attachment 5126514
> View attachment 5126514
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126513


Do you have a photo of the front and back of the tag inside?


----------



## Sandra derr




----------



## muchstuff

Sandra derr said:


> View attachment 5127148
> View attachment 5127148
> View attachment 5127150
> View attachment 5127152
> View attachment 5127154


F/W 05 Bordeaux.


----------



## Sechans_221

Hi M...how are you

I got another offer from local e-commerce for BBag. 
Giant The City 2way 866683 Grey Leather Shoulder Bag.
The seller gave me some pictures of details. 
PLease (again) help for your expert opinion whether this is authentic or not?

Look forward to hear from you


----------



## muchstuff

Sechans_221 said:


> Hi M...how are you
> 
> I got another offer from local e-commerce for BBag.
> Giant The City 2way 866683 Grey Leather Shoulder Bag.
> The seller gave me some pictures of details.
> PLease (again) help for your expert opinion whether this is authentic or not?
> 
> Look forward to hear from you


Sorry but it's not authentic. In the future please post any authenticity questions on the "authenticate this" thread.


----------



## Sechans_221

Thanks M...
Got it...noted for that.


----------



## sundazed

Good morning,
I consider to buy this velo (680 euro), via „ebay kleinanzeigen. please, could you check if it is authentic?
thanks in advance and kind regards!


----------



## sundazed

good morning,
the link of the reference libary doesn‘ t work.
please, could you check these codes?
I am unsure if I should buy these bags/ if they are authentic?
thank you so much!


----------



## zoelovescleo

Can someone help me with the colour & year? Tag reads 
N 7730 Q
103208


----------



## muchstuff

Zoe Georgopoulos said:


> Can someone help me with the colour & year? Tag reads
> N 7730 Q
> 103208


Not sure how you’re reading the tag (is this the front of the tag and does the N have a tiny circle after it, then the number 7730 then the letter Q?) If so it looks like an 09 noix.


----------



## zoelovescleo

muchstuff said:


> Not sure how you’re reading the tag (is this the front of the tag and does the N have a tiny circle after it, then the number 7730 then the letter Q?) If so it looks like an 09 noix.


Yes! Sorry it’s really hard to photograph. Thanks so much


----------



## muchstuff

Zoe Georgopoulos said:


> Can someone help me with the colour & year? Tag reads
> N 7730 Q
> 103208


Not sure how you’re reading the tag (is this the front of the tag and does the N have a tiny circle after it, then the number 7730 then the letter Q?) If so it looks like an 09 noix.


Zoe Georgopoulos said:


> Yes! Sorry it’s really hard to photograph. Thanks so much
> 
> View attachment 5154326


Yup looks like noix to me.


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> And I'm assuming the back of the inner tag is blank right?
> 
> I checked my pebbled First (sold now) no stops on either end. My black 2001 LE Dix gold tag, no stops on either end.
> 
> I don't have a second season bags, my caramel and olive ones are third season with stops on both ends.
> 
> So, do we assume the S/S 2002 second season bags had a stop on one end and not the other or is yours an anomaly? The zipper stop thing I don't know, we need to check a second season bag @fayden and/or @Conni618  which of you has the second season First?
> 
> I'm guessing that yours is probably second season based on the fact that it has a mirror. Or, yours is a first season which got a mirror . Things weren't quite the same back then and there were anomalies for sure. I'd be interested to see if the second season bags have a stop on the one side of the zipper.
> 
> If the mirror was shown in the original AT request I apologize for steering you wrong. If I did . I know more about the FBFs now than I did before but it's still tough to pin down some details when they were in flux from season to season. We have to speak in generalities but there were outliers. Let's see if the ladies with the second season bags get back to us.


This is 02 2nd season


----------



## Shelbyrana

I purchased this bag at a garage sale. Any information would be helpful! Thanks!
I paid $50 for it


----------



## LostInBal

Shelbyrana said:


> I purchased this bag at a garage sale. Any information would be helpful! Thanks!
> I paid $50 for it


Hello, at first sight it’s fake to me but you should post all the required photos for authentication here: (please read top of the page in order to know what exact photos you need to take).





						Authenticate This Balenciaga
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.  See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Coralquartz

Hi everyone! Not sure this is exactly the correct place to post but I’ve been considering this bag on FP; the title says agneau but the description says goatskin…does anyone know which it’ll be?
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-charbon-794637


----------



## muchstuff

Coralquartz said:


> Hi everyone! Not sure this is exactly the correct place to post but I’ve been considering this bag on FP; the title says agneau but the description says goatskin…does anyone know which it’ll be?
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-charbon-794637


Agneau.


----------



## Coralquartz

muchstuff said:


> Agneau.


Thank you!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Coralquartz said:


> Thank you!!!


Any time.


----------



## Asphodel

Hello!

I cam across this listing on Ebay. Is this an actual style? I have never seen it before.









						Authentic Balenciaga 2007 Black CHEVRE Mirror and Tassel  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Authentic Balenciaga 2007 Black CHEVRE Mirror and Tassel at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## Asphodel

Asphodel said:


> Hello!
> 
> I cam across this listing on Ebay. Is this an actual style? I have never seen it before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Balenciaga 2007 Black CHEVRE Mirror and Tassel  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Authentic Balenciaga 2007 Black CHEVRE Mirror and Tassel at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.ca


Hmmm, upon closer inspection, it does not seem authentic. But I will wait to hear from the experts


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Hmmm, upon closer inspection, it does not seem authentic. But I will wait to hear from the experts


The style does exist although I'm not that familiar with it. Not enough pics to saying whether it's authentic or not, we need the tag back as well as hardware, I would imagine there are rivets and a pic of the back of the zipper head would be helpful as well. The tag indicates F/W 07 and the colour looks like it could be pine.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> The style does exist although I'm not that familiar with it. Not enough pics to saying whether it's authentic or not, we need the tag back as well as hardware, I would imagine there are rivets and a pic of the back of the zipper head would be helpful as well. The tag indicates F/W 07 and the colour looks like it could be pine.


Thank you, I thought the tag looked wrong because of the stitching. I will ask the seller to provide more pictures. If I get them, I will post in the authenticate thread. Do you know the name of the style?


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> Thank you, I thought the tag looked wrong because of the stitching. I will ask the seller to provide more pictures. If I get them, I will post in the authenticate thread. Do you know the name of the style?


I don’t know the name, there may not have been one. You can research the style code on the paper tag and look at the postings you find, maybe that’ll help.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> I don’t know the name, there may not have been one. You can research the style code on the paper tag and look at the postings you find, maybe that’ll help.


Thank you


----------



## Asphodel

Asphodel said:


> Thank you


I found an old listing on Fashionphile. 



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-leather-duffel-bag-dark-green-16092


----------



## muchstuff

Asphodel said:


> I found an old listing on Fashionphile.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-leather-duffel-bag-dark-green-16092


I saw that one, doesn’t mean that it was the official name, they may have just called it that. But I don’t know for certain.


----------



## Asphodel

muchstuff said:


> I saw that one, doesn’t mean that it was the official name, they may have just called it that. But I don’t know for certain.


Yes, I figured as much. It was nice to see more pictures of the bag. I didn’t realize the shape is similar to a small duffle bag. The Ebay listing looks more like a tote


----------



## saracate

Hello! Can anyone help me with the colour name of this bag? It's a small City, date code is Y and colour code appears to be 4060 (based on my [possibly flawed] research) but I cannot for the life of me figure out the actual colour name.



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-silver-hardware-s-city-bleu-804178


----------



## ksuromax

saracate said:


> Hello! Can anyone help me with the colour name of this bag? It's a small City, date code is Y and colour code appears to be 4060 (based on my [possibly flawed] research) but I cannot for the life of me figure out the actual colour name.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-silver-hardware-s-city-bleu-804178


it seems that this colour code was recycled, later (Y, U) as Bleu Gris, earlier it was used for Bleu Nuit (C)


----------



## saracate

ksuromax said:


> it seems that this colour code was recycled, later (Y) as Bleu Gris, earlier it was used for Bleu Nuit (C)


Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

saracate said:


> Thank you so much!


my pleasure


----------



## lovelindt111

Hi all can you please help me ID the name of this?

I believe its bought in london in 2006 and part of the giant hardware range.


----------



## telrunya

Hi! Need help to identify this colour… thank u!


----------



## muchstuff

lovelindt111 said:


> Hi all can you please help me ID the name of this?
> 
> I believe its bought in london in 2006 and part of the giant hardware range.


Looks like the Giant Brief.


----------



## muchstuff

telrunya said:


> Hi! Need help to identify this colour… thank u!


Can you post a pic of the tag back?


----------



## telrunya

muchstuff said:


> Can you post a pic of the tag back?


 Here it is!


----------



## telrunya

Also is this a ruby mid day?


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

telrunya said:


> Also is this a ruby mid day?


Looks like Pourpre to me. Now that was a gorgeous red.


----------



## muchstuff

telrunya said:


> Here it is!


F/W 2012 bluette.


----------



## telrunya

muchstuff said:


> F/W 2012 bluette.


Thank u!


----------



## muchstuff

telrunya said:


> Thank u!


My pleasure.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Thoughts on whether this City is in a faded Pourpre? I've searched forum threads and found one conversation (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/post-31611804) referencing this tag number as possibly being for a Giant City in Pourpre. I've seen both 2123 and 1013 color codes when trusted resellers have referenced this color.
Shrimpton Couture listed a similar bag with the identical tag: https://www.shrimptoncouture.com/products/lim-ed-pourpre-balenciaga-giant-12-city



			https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/red-leather-city-balenciaga-handbag-15438337.shtml
		


Help me, Obi Wan...


----------



## muchstuff

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Thoughts on whether this City is in a faded Pourpre? I've searched forum threads and found one conversation (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/post-31611804) referencing this tag number as possibly being for a Giant City in Pourpre. I've seen both 2123 and 1013 color codes when trusted resellers have referenced this color.
> Shrimpton Couture listed a similar bag with the identical tag: https://www.shrimptoncouture.com/products/lim-ed-pourpre-balenciaga-giant-12-city
> 
> 
> 
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/red-leather-city-balenciaga-handbag-15438337.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> Help me, Obi Wan...


Unless the tags have a four digit colour code it's anyone's best guess. (the six digit numbers aren't, to the best of our knowledge, colour codes). The light in the VC pics is really hot, I wouldn't venture a guess because unless it's a super obvious colour  and the lighting is neutral, you can't really tell. Anyone else want to try?


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

muchstuff said:


> Unless the tags have a four digit colour code it's anyone's best guess. (the six digit numbers aren't, to the best of our knowledge, colour codes). The light in the VC pics is really hot, I wouldn't venture a guess because unless it's a super obvious colour  and the lighting is neutral, you can't really tell. Anyone else want to try?


Yes, so sorry, I misspoke. I should have said that I've seen the same six digit mystery numbers ending in either 2123 or 1013 indicated for bags listed as Pourpre. I've been assiduously adding to my spreadsheet of all known style numbers, color codes, and date codes and it irks me to no end that there doesn't seem to be an actual four-digit color code for my beloved Pourpre. 

Thanks for your input. I've messaged the seller for other pictures in natural light. Fingers crossed.


----------



## atlantis1982

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Yes, so sorry, I misspoke. I should have said that I've seen the same six digit mystery numbers ending in either 2123 or 1013 indicated for bags listed as Pourpre. I've been assiduously adding to my spreadsheet of all known style numbers, color codes, and date codes and it irks me to no end that there doesn't seem to be an actual four-digit color code for my beloved Pourpre.
> 
> Thanks for your input. I've messaged the seller for other pictures in natural light. Fingers crossed.


To the best of my knowledge 2123 does not mean the color code for Pourpre; I don't believe it had a color code listed on the tag.  For example, here's a listing of an Anthra Brogues Work that has 2123 on the underside of the tag.  
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...e-leather-giant-brogues-covered-work-bag.html


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

atlantis1982 said:


> To the best of my knowledge 2123 does not mean the color code for Pourpre; I don't believe it had a color code listed on the tag.  For example, here's a listing of an Anthra Brogues Work that has 2123 on the underside of the tag.
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...e-leather-giant-brogues-covered-work-bag.html


Yes, I acknowledged that. The tags I've referenced all have six digit codes *ending* in 2123 or 1013, never those four as a stand-alone code.


----------



## atlantis1982

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Yes, I acknowledged that. The tags I've referenced all have six digit codes *ending* in 2123 or 1013, never those four as a stand-alone code.


Ok, I was just ignoring the double 00 before the 2123 or 1013, since color codes are 4 digits.  From what I'm seeing, the 4 digit color codes began with _most_ of the Q tag F/W bags, except Galet, Noix, Pourpre and Lilac.  Like here's a Lilac with the 001013 on the underside, so maybe this was a transition season of the tags? *shrugs* 
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...mbskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag-31521.html
Bal has always had some weird anomalies throughout the years, which makes keeping any kind of list/spreadsheet frustrating (ask me how I know; we must both be a little OCD, huh?


----------



## Norm.Core

Hello,

Could you please help me identify this men’s bum bag? My best friend wants one but I’m trying to convince to go for a non-logo version. I’m not familiar with the new styles. Thanks!


----------



## jurza

Can you help-me to identify this old model? And the year? Thank you for your Kindle reply. The tag reports Made in Italy.


----------



## muchstuff

jurza said:


> Can you help-me to identify this old model? And the year? Thank you for your Kindle reply. The tag reports Made in Italy.


Without commenting on authenticity it's from the Papier range but I don't know which size number. Probably around 2011.


----------



## jurza

muchstuff said:


> Without commenting on authenticity it's from the Papier range but I don't know which size number. Probably around 2011.





muchstuff said:


> Without commenting on authenticity it's from the Papier range but I don't know which size number. Probably around 2011.


thank you! so much!


----------



## muchstuff

jurza said:


> thank you! so much!


Sorry I couldn’t be more precise.


----------



## Good Friday

Hi everyone,
Would someone tell me the name of this bag? I tried searching balenciaga script tote bag and it only show a ville bag. Thank you and stay safe.


----------



## telrunya

Hi is there anyway to identify the year of this city? Was told it’s from 2007!


----------



## ksuromax

Good Friday said:


> Hi everyone,
> Would someone tell me the name of this bag? I tried searching balenciaga script tote bag and it only show a ville bag. Thank you and stay safe.


i believe it's called "Signature lipstick" tote


----------



## Good Friday

ksuromax said:


> i believe it's called "Signature lipstick" tote


Thank you @ksuromax


----------



## ksuromax

Good Friday said:


> Thank you @ksuromax


pleasure


----------



## missucc

Hi Everyone,

I managed to find this Day and Boobie combo secondhand but am having trouble identifying the year/color. Since the Boobie was discontinued in 2006, this has to be from either 2005 or 2006. The leather is quite thick so I don't think it's 2005 - I had (and sold) a Teal day from 2005 which was very light and silky. 

It's too warm to be the 2006 Cornflower. In the photos I included tassels from my previous collection for comparison. Top tassel is 2005 (unfaded) Teal and bottom is 2006 (very faded) Blue India. 

Any opinions you're able to offer would be much appreciated.


----------



## ksuromax

missucc said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I managed to find this Day and Boobie combo secondhand but am having trouble identifying the year/color. Since the Boobie was discontinued in 2006, this has to be from either 2005 or 2006. The leather is quite thick so I don't think it's 2005 - I had (and sold) a Teal day from 2005 which was very light and silky.
> 
> It's too warm to be the 2006 Cornflower. In the photos I included tassels from my previous collection for comparison. Top tassel is 2005 (unfaded) Teal and bottom is 2006 (very faded) Blue India.
> 
> Any opinions you're able to offer would be much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 5197201
> View attachment 5197202
> View attachment 5197203
> View attachment 5197204


ice blue, perhaps? 
thickness of the leather is not consistent across the whole year, hides vary in every collection, and there's always natural texture difference


----------



## missucc

ksuromax said:


> ice blue, perhaps?
> thickness of the leather is not consistent across the whole year, hides vary in every collection, and there's always natural texture difference


Thanks. I think it's darker than ice blue. I've had a number of bags from '05 and '06 and the general experience is that '05 is light and silky whereas '06 is thicker/heavier and spongy. I regret letting go of all my '06s so am now on the hunt for them lol.


----------



## Conni618

I thought at first it might be 06 Blue India, but the zipper tape on BI is much darker, also more green than this..

My vote is for 05 Ice Blue... only very slightly faded..


----------



## qtpixtrm

Hello! Was hoping you lovely ladies could help me identify the color of this Mini Papier A4. Have tried to search G, but got very limited results  (ie searched “balenciaga 9811”, got one result that shows it’s called Beige Desert, but when searching “balenciaga beige desert”, I get results that show it’s 9810)

Also, am I correct that E indicates 2015?

TIA!


----------



## ksuromax

qtpixtrm said:


> Hello! Was hoping you lovely ladies could help me identify the color of this Mini Papier A4. Have tried to search G, but got very limited results  (ie searched “balenciaga 9811”, got one result that shows it’s called Beige Desert, but when searching “balenciaga beige desert”, I get results that show it’s 9810)
> 
> Also, am I correct that E indicates 2015?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5200366
> 
> View attachment 5200367


yes, E stands for 2015 AW
not quite sure, but 9811 on FP is said to be Beige Desert, they are not always spot on Bal colours names, but since we don't have any other, more reliable source, i'd say it's Beige Desert


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yes, E stands for 2015 AW
> not quite sure, but 9811 on FP is said to be Beige Desert, they are not always spot on Bal colours names, but since we don't have any other, more reliable source, i'd say it's Beige Desert


OP is correct in her comments about the 9811/9810 colour codes, both bags are on FP and both are called beige desert there.


----------



## qtpixtrm

Thanks, @ksuromax and @muchstuff!  and yeah, FP was my reference, too


----------



## muchstuff

qtpixtrm said:


> Thanks, @ksuromax and @muchstuff!  and yeah, FP was my reference, too


Not a lot of references for that colour, it may require a deeper dive...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> OP is correct in her comments about the 9811/9810 colour codes, both bags are on FP and both are called beige desert there.


is there any diff in hw? gold/brass/silver?


----------



## qtpixtrm

Have actually been doing that these past couple of days haha


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> is there any diff in hw? gold/brass/silver?


I didn’t notice but generally HW colour doesn’t affect colour code?


----------



## qtpixtrm

Not sure if this is allowed, but here are the photos to compare the 9811 and 9810 on FP (photo credit to FP):

9811 - silver hardware - A5 Zip Around



9810 - silver hardware - Mini A4 Zip Around


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I didn’t notice but generally HW colour doesn’t affect colour code?


i'm just guessing 
with Bal you never know for sure


----------



## pinkpanther84

Hello can someone please help me with the year/colour of this bag. I have purchased it from the USA and I am in the UK. It was a great price but the shipping and customs charges have raised it quite a bit. It’s also non refundable. They have specified it as 2012 S/S from what I can gather it must be either bleu cobalt or dark knight? But when I google other images it seems too navy to be BC and too light to be DK? Obviously I realise if it is from the 2012 collection it will be faded which is fine, I just really wanted a true dark navy and will be devastated if it’s BC as it’s way too light for me! Thank you. 








						Balenciaga Motocross Classic The Town Blue
					

Product on Gem




					gem.app


----------



## atlantis1982

pinkpanther84 said:


> Hello can someone please help me with the year/colour of this bag. I have purchased it from the USA and I am in the UK. It was a great price but the shipping and customs charges have raised it quite a bit. It’s also non refundable. They have specified it as 2012 S/S from what I can gather it must be either bleu cobalt or dark knight? But when I google other images it seems too navy to be BC and too light to be DK? Obviously I realise if it is from the 2012 collection it will be faded which is fine, I just really wanted a true dark navy and will be devastated if it’s BC as it’s way too light for me! Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Motocross Classic The Town Blue
> 
> 
> Product on Gem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gem.app


Impossible to tell without seeing the underside of the tag; theRealreal gets colors wrong_ all _the time.  Pics aren't the greatest and the leather looks like it's peeling/fading in spots? 
As for being non-refundable, I believe you can actually get a refund; check this forum, but there are people who have gotten one after talking to CS.  Just complain the item wasn't in condition as described and they'll take it back.


----------



## pinkpanther84

atlantis1982 said:


> Impossible to tell without seeing the underside of the tag; theRealreal gets colors wrong_ all _the time.  Pics aren't the greatest and the leather looks like it's peeling/fading in spots?
> As for being non-refundable, I believe you can actually get a refund; check this forum, but there are people who have gotten one after talking to CS.  Just complain the item wasn't in condition as described and they'll take it back.


Thank you but after shipping costs and customs charges to the UK it wouldn’t be worth my while to send it back to America. I just hope it’s ok! No idea on the colour then? X


----------



## atlantis1982

pinkpanther84 said:


> Thank you but after shipping costs and customs charges to the UK it wouldn’t be worth my while to send it back to America. I just hope it’s ok! No idea on the colour then? X


Unfortunately, no.  Your best bet is posting an underside pic of the tag once you get the bag.  If it's really from 2012 there will be a color code that can tell for certain.


----------



## muchstuff

pinkpanther84 said:


> Hello can someone please help me with the year/colour of this bag. I have purchased it from the USA and I am in the UK. It was a great price but the shipping and customs charges have raised it quite a bit. It’s also non refundable. They have specified it as 2012 S/S from what I can gather it must be either bleu cobalt or dark knight? But when I google other images it seems too navy to be BC and too light to be DK? Obviously I realise if it is from the 2012 collection it will be faded which is fine, I just really wanted a true dark navy and will be devastated if it’s BC as it’s way too light for me! Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Motocross Classic The Town Blue
> 
> 
> Product on Gem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gem.app


If I had to choose one I'd go with dark knight, you may find the bag is darker than shown, the lighting's pretty hot. But as @atlantis1982 said, the best way is to check the tag back.


----------



## pinkpanther84

Thank you so much ladies, I will pop back on with the inner tag when she arrives. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Norm.Core

Hope somebody more versed with Bal can help me with this one...

Is there a way to tell what year this Weekender would be if it doesn’t have the metal plate inside? Do the leather-only tabs inside an indicator that it’s Lambskin?

Thank you in advance!   









						Balenciaga Authentic Balenciaga signature city traveling bag in brown | Grailed
					

Searching for Authentic Balenciaga signature city traveling bag in brown? We’ve got Balenciaga Men's Accessories starting at $270 and plenty of other Men's Accessories. Shop our selection of Balenciaga today!




					www.grailed.com


----------



## sabellina

Dear Balenciaga Experts 
I am happy to find this beauty for a VERY GOOD deal  it is quite preloved but I will try to restore it a bit. Would love to know the Style (Giant Hobo?), Year, the Color and maybe also the type of leather - does anyone of you know it? Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

sabellina said:


> Dear Balenciaga Experts
> I am happy to find this beauty for a VERY GOOD deal  it is quite preloved but I will try to restore it a bit. Would love to know the Style (Giant Hobo?), Year, the Color and maybe also the type of leather - does anyone of you know it? Thanks a lot in advance!


Correct, it's a giant, or G21, hobo.


----------



## sabellina

muchstuff said:


> Correct, it's a giant, or G21, hobo.


Thank you very much for your quick reply!

Do you have an idea which leather or color it is? Not sure if it is black originally and has faded into dark grey


----------



## muchstuff

sabellina said:


> Thank you very much for your quick reply!
> 
> Do you have an idea which leather or color it is? Not sure if it is black originally and has faded into dark grey


I'd guess black.


----------



## ksuromax

le_junkie said:


> Hope somebody more versed with Bal can help me with this one...
> 
> Is there a way to tell what year this Weekender would be if it doesn’t have the metal plate inside? Do the leather-only tabs inside an indicator that it’s Lambskin?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Authentic Balenciaga signature city traveling bag in brown | Grailed
> 
> 
> Searching for Authentic Balenciaga signature city traveling bag in brown? We’ve got Balenciaga Men's Accessories starting at $270 and plenty of other Men's Accessories. Shop our selection of Balenciaga today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.grailed.com


nope, Weekender has always had a silver plate (classic model with reg hw) 
the bag is badly faded, and there are no rivets, nor zipper head good up-close shots, and without these pics i'm afraid i personally would refrain from commenting on it as i'm not quite sure about authenticity of this bag


----------



## telrunya

Hi pls help me to identify which year / colour of this Work. Thank u


----------



## muchstuff

telrunya said:


> Hi pls help me to identify which year / colour of this Work. Thank u


F/W 2010 cypress.


----------



## telrunya

And this too…


----------



## muchstuff

telrunya said:


> And this too…


F/W 2011 cyclamen.


----------



## pinkpanther84

Hello! Im back again, she’s finally arrived from across the pond  what are we thinking? Thank you x


----------



## pinkpanther84




----------



## muchstuff

pinkpanther84 said:


> View attachment 5211082
> View attachment 5211084
> View attachment 5211084


S/S 2013 blue mineral Town.


----------



## pinkpanther84

muchstuff said:


> S/S 2013 blue mineral Town.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

pinkpanther84 said:


> Thank you!


Any time.


----------



## dolali

Hello!
Can I get help identifying this pretty color? 

Thank you so much


----------



## LostInBal

dolali said:


> Hello!
> Can I get help identifying this pretty color?
> 
> Thank you so much
> View attachment 5232315
> View attachment 5232316


2008 S - F/W Main Collection Rubisse!


----------



## dolali

LostInBal said:


> 2008 S - F/W Main Collection Rubisse!



OHHH! Thank you so much @LostInBal!
Off to buy it


----------



## LostInBal

dolali said:


> OHHH! Thank you so much @LostInBal!
> Off to buy it


Well done!! She’s a keeper!!


----------



## hermesgeek

Hello!

I just posted this bag yesterday on the “What Balenciaga bag are you wearing today” thread. Since I found it in my closet over the weekend, I can’t stop obsessing over it lol anyway, can anyone help me ID this bag? If I remember correctly, I bought it around 2015-2017, or maybe 2016-17? I think it’s the papier a4 or a6 mini I’m not sure. But if anyone could identify the season and name of the bag I’d really appreciate it! Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5232493
> View attachment 5232494
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I just posted this bag yesterday on the “What Balenciaga bag are you wearing today” thread. Since I found it in my closet over the weekend, I can’t stop obsessing over it lol anyway, can anyone help me ID this bag? If I remember correctly, I bought it around 2015-2017, or maybe 2016-17? I think it’s the papier a4 or a6 mini I’m not sure. But if anyone could identify the season and name of the bag I’d really appreciate it! Thank you!


If you post the front and back of the tag we can probably help.


----------



## hermesgeek

muchstuff said:


> If you post the front and back of the tag we can probably help.



Hi! Thank you for your response! You mean the shopping tag? It’s a bad habit but I’ve for sure thrown it away. I should always remind myself to keep tags and receipts lol


----------



## muchstuff

hermesgeek said:


> Hi! Thank you for your response! You mean the shopping tag? It’s a bad habit but I’ve for sure thrown it away. I should always remind myself to keep tags and receipts lol


No, the interior tag. One side will say Balenciaga and the back will have a style code etc.


----------



## hermesgeek

muchstuff said:


> No, the interior tag. One side will say Balenciaga and the back will have a style code etc.





silly me! Lol thank you so much, I found it!


----------



## muchstuff

hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5232532
> 
> silly me! Lol thank you so much, I found it!


F/W 2016 A6 Papier tote.


----------



## hermesgeek

muchstuff said:


> F/W 2016 A6 Papier tote.



thank you, you’re awesome!


----------



## muchstuff

hermesgeek said:


> thank you, you’re awesome!


My pleasure.


----------



## sabellina

Hello Balenciaga Experts, do you know which color / leather type / year this Bag is? Not easy to capture the color on camera, in reality it’s much brighter and with a hint of green. I believe it is a Giant Hobo Slim. Got it for a very good deal and thought it might be nice for next spring and summer 

thank you very much in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

sabellina said:


> Hello Balenciaga Experts, do you know which color / leather type / year this Bag is? Not easy to capture the color on camera, in reality it’s much brighter and with a hint of green. I believe it is a Giant Hobo Slim. Got it for a very good deal and thought it might be nice for next spring and summer
> 
> thank you very much in advance!


Is there a pocket on the mirror? Can you perhaps take a pic outside for a better colour representation? Just natural light, not too sunny or shady?


----------



## sabellina

muchstuff said:


> Is there a pocket on the mirror? Can you perhaps take a pic outside for a better colour representation? Just natural light, not too sunny or shady?


It‘s so hard to show the right color in all different lights! Hope this one helps. And yes there is a pocket. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

sabellina said:


> It‘s so hard to show the right color in all different lights! Hope this one helps. And yes there is a pocket. Thank you so much for your help!


Which colour looks closest? Because of the pocket on the mirror and the style and colour of HW it would be either 07 or 08.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Which colour looks closest? Because of the pocket on the mirror and the style and colour of HW it would be either 07 or 08.


08 Sky Bleu? 
leather does not look line 07 chevre


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> 08 Sky Bleu?
> leather does not look line 07 chevre


Yeah but the zipper tape looks a little too bright? Did you look at the pic on post 13321?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Yeah but the zipper tape looks a little too bright? Did you look at the pic on post 13321?


maybe it's on the contrast with faded leather?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> maybe it's on the contrast with faded leather?


I dunno I went over all of the 07 and 08 blues and couldn’t settle in one although the sky bleu was one of the ones I thought of too. You don’t think the leather looks like O7 on the top pic? I thought maybe 07 that wasn’t used a lot.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I dunno I went over all of the 07 and 08 blues and couldn’t settle in one although the sky bleu was one of the ones I thought of too. You don’t think the leather looks like O7 on the top pic? I thought maybe 07 that wasn’t used a lot.


then it would have had the shine of the chevre leather, but this looks rather matte, just like agneau 
this has a bright zipper, and the leather could have just faded/yellowed over the time 




__





						Seasonal - 2008 S/S Pre-Collection PICS ONLY
					

GORGY 08 BUBBLEGUM WORK.....:heart:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> then it would have had the shine of the chevre leather, but this looks rather matte, just like agneau
> this has a bright zipper, and the leather could have just faded/yellowed over the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seasonal - 2008 S/S Pre-Collection PICS ONLY
> 
> 
> GORGY 08 BUBBLEGUM WORK.....:heart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Perhaps but then the mirror would be brighter no?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Perhaps but then the mirror would be brighter no?


not really, if it was carried outside and exposed to the light


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> not really, if it was carried outside and exposed to the light


Yeahhhhh maybe. I’d like to hear from OP on which photo is closest.


----------



## sabellina

Thank you so much for your investigation! The last picture looks the most realistic!


----------



## sabellina

For comparison of the leather I made a picture next to my 05 Chevre First. There you can see that the Blue Hobo is not as shiny + the blue one has a thicker leather. Hope this helps! Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

sabellina said:


> For comparison of the leather I made a picture next to my 05 Chevre First. There you can see that the Blue Hobo is not as shiny + the blue one has a thicker leather. Hope this helps! Thank you


The colour is different again in this last photo. It's only a guess at this point I think, maybe sky bleu from 08 is the best choice.


----------



## sabellina

muchstuff said:


> The colour is different again in this last photo. It's only a guess at this point I think, maybe sky bleu from 08 is the best choice.


Ok, thank you so much for your help !


----------



## muchstuff

sabellina said:


> Ok, thank you so much for your help !


Any time.


----------



## atlantis1982

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/147038/category/3/
Confused as to what color this is: the color code is 4868.  And the underside of the tag doesn't look like a J tag should...
Edit to add that obv J tag is S/S 2013 not F/W as noted in listing


----------



## LostInBal

atlantis1982 said:


> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/147038/category/3/
> Confused as to what color this is: the color code is 4868.  And the underside of the tag doesn't look like a J tag should...
> Edit to add that obv J tag is S/S 2013 not F/W as noted in listing


This bag is counterfeit imo. I would stay away..


----------



## atlantis1982

LostInBal said:


> This bag is counterfeit imo. I would stay away..


Thanks; I had a feeling something looked "off."  Very surprised at Yoogi's...


----------



## LostInBal

atlantis1982 said:


> Thanks; I had a feeling something looked "off."  Very surprised at Yoogi's...


You can see it’s fake by few more details.


----------



## Norm.Core

Can you please help me identify what Green this Men’s Day is? Is it Emerald Green?

Thanks!


----------



## LostInBal

Norm.Core said:


> Can you please help me identify what Green this Men’s Day is? Is it Emerald Green?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5241281
> View attachment 5241282
> View attachment 5241283
> View attachment 5241284


My guess is  06 pre fall Sapin green..


----------



## Norm.Core

LostInBal said:


> My guess is  06 pre fall Sapin green..


Thank you!


----------



## Ogala

Cab you help me to identify this Balenciaga https://m.olx.ua/d/uk/obyavlenie/sumka-balenciaga-burberry-gucci-IDNfxGd.html?isPreviewActive=1


----------



## muchstuff

Ogala said:


> Cab you help me to identify this Balenciaga https://m.olx.ua/d/uk/obyavlenie/sumka-balenciaga-burberry-gucci-IDNfxGd.html?isPreviewActive=1


It's supposed to be a First but it's not authentic.


----------



## Ogala

muchstuff said:


> It's supposed to be a First but it's not authentic.


Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Ogala said:


> Thanks


Any time.


----------



## Zsaratnok

Hi, can you identify this bag, please? Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Zsaratnok said:


> Hi, can you identify this bag, please? Thank you


S/S 2013 Date bag, in tangerine.


----------



## Zsaratnok

muchstuff said:


> S/S 2013 Date bag, in tangerine.



Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

Zsaratnok said:


> Thank you so much!


Any time.


----------



## Lujon1986

Hi dear community. I'm a new member. Can someone try to authenticate this motorcycle bag for me please  I got these pictures 
	

		
			
		

		
	














	

		
			
		

		
	
from the seller. Thank you very much. (it's kind of urgent please )


----------



## Lujon1986

Thank you


----------



## LostInBal

Lujon1986 said:


> Hi dear community. I'm a new member. Can someone try to authenticate this motorcycle bag for me please  I got these pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257381
> View attachment 5257382
> View attachment 5257384
> View attachment 5257386
> View attachment 5257387
> View attachment 5257388
> View attachment 5257389
> View attachment 5257390
> View attachment 5257392
> View attachment 5257393
> View attachment 5257394
> View attachment 5257395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the seller. Thank you very much. (it's kind of urgent please )



Sorry, this is fake.


----------



## muchstuff

Lujon1986 said:


> Thank you


For any future asks please post on the “ authenticate this” thread. Welcome to TPF!


----------



## dolali

Hello! 
Yoogi's has this City listed as Sahara Chevre leather, from 2008. Is this correct? If not, what color is this bag? Thank you so much!









						Balenciaga Sahara Chevre Leather Motorcycle City Bag- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Balenciaga Sahara Chevre Leather Motorcycle City Bag. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## atlantis1982

dolali said:


> Hello!
> Yoogi's has this City listed as Sahara Chevre leather, from 2008. Is this correct? If not, what color is this bag? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Sahara Chevre Leather Motorcycle City Bag- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Authentic Balenciaga Sahara Chevre Leather Motorcycle City Bag. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com


Listing is correct; it's Sahara.  (The T on the tag is kind of washed out in the pic.)


----------



## dolali

atlantis1982 said:


> Listing is correct; it's Sahara.  (The T on the tag is kind of washed out in the pic.)



Thank you so much!


----------



## Shaden 89

Hello Balenciaga Experts, do you know which color / leather type / year this Bag is? I just got it and wanted to see similar bags out there to compare and see if I got a good deal so I can decide if I should keep. There was another one that was light grey in shiny aged lambskin but a few hundreds more and I keep wondering if I made the right choice or I  should go back for the other one. 
thank you so much in advance


----------



## muchstuff

Shaden 89 said:


> Hello Balenciaga Experts, do you know which color / leather type / year this Bag is? I just got it and wanted to see similar bags out there to compare and see if I got a good deal so I can decide if I should keep. There was another one that was light grey in shiny aged lambskin but a few hundreds more and I keep wondering if I made the right choice or I  should go back for the other one.
> thank you so much in advance


Can you post the interior tag front and back? Facing the camera straight  on and close up?


----------



## Shaden 89

muchstuff said:


> Can you post the interior tag front and back? Facing the camera straight  on and close up?


----------



## muchstuff

Shaden 89 said:


> It’s not with me at this very moment but it doesn’t have a metal plate. Interior is black fabric. The inside of the zipper compartment had a leather tag that says made in Italy and 115748 6120-T-528147.  I copied them because I tried to look it up myself but I couldn’t understand the logic behind it


 The tag info reads that it's a classic City from S/S 2021. The colour code was used in 2016 for rouge bordeaux but I haven't kept up with the more current bags. I would post the necessary pics here for authentication...may I ask where you purchased it?

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/


----------



## Shaden 89

muchstuff said:


> The tag info reads that it's a classic City from S/S 2021. The colour code was used in 2016 for rouge bordeaux but I haven't kept up with the more current bags. I would post the necessary pics here for authentication...may I ask where you purchased it?
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/


I went and got the pictures. Sorry about the first time the code I had scanned from the bag by the scan text feature on my phone appears not the same as the one actually on the bag. So here is the actual pictures edited above. I know it’s authentic because I got it from the Balenciaga outlet store in NY. I’m just wondering how old it is and if it’s worth what I spent. Thank you so much for your help


----------



## muchstuff

Shaden 89 said:


> I went and got the pictures. Sorry about the first time the code I had scanned from the bag by the scan text feature on my phone appears not the same as the one actually on the bag. So here is the actual pictures edited above. I know it’s authentic because I got it from the Balenciaga outlet store in NY. I’m just wondering how old it is and if it’s worth what I spent. Thank you so much for your help


The tag is consistent with the season I mentioned. I can't get a good read on the leather, do you know what leather it is? Unfortunately the tag front isn't very clear but that doesn't help date it anyway.


----------



## Shaden 89

muchstuff said:


> The tag is consistent with the season I mentioned. I can't get a good read on the leather, do you know what leather it is? Unfortunately the tag front isn't very clear but that doesn't help date it anyway.


I’m actually wondering what leather it is. The SA at the store mentioned it’s probably calfskin but then going through the form people are saying calfskin is rare so I’m doubting what she said. It feels soft and on the thin side . Thank you for all the help I really appreciate your time


----------



## muchstuff

Shaden 89 said:


> I’m actually wondering what leather it is. The SA at the store mentioned it’s probably calfskin but then going through the form people are saying calfskin is rare so I’m doubting what she said. It feels soft and on the thin side . Thank you for all the help I really appreciate your time


It's always a toss up with outlet bags, they're rarely consistent. It has the matte appearance of calfskin but calf isn't usually really thin. Did it not come with any paper tag with info on it? EDIT: The outlet bags generally have an "O" at the end of the line of numeric codes that signify outlet from what we can figure. I haven't been examining the last few seasons and have no access to outlet where I am. I've asked for some help on this one.


----------



## muchstuff

@Shaden 89 @peacebabe reminded me that she has a couple of outlet bags without the "O", just wanted to mention that.


----------



## muchstuff

@Shaden 89 ksuromax is of the opinion that the leather is leftover from the 2017 calfskin bags (she has one in black). The calfskin on these bags was fairly thin compared to some of the other bags made. The HW looks like pewter on my monitor but is likely aged brass. Can you confirm the HW colour? The colour code for rouge bordeaux would be in keeping with the season of the leather.


----------



## LostInBal

Please ladies, I’m almost this is Rubisse but please could you confirm?


----------



## atlantis1982

LostInBal said:


> Please ladies, I’m almost this is Rubisse but please could you confirm?
> 
> View attachment 5271339


IMO it looks it to me (I have a Rubisse Work).  
I find it so hard to accurately capture the color- it's so bold and saturated in person but my pics of it make it look almost like a slightly darker Rose Thulian


----------



## LostInBal

atlantis1982 said:


> IMO it looks it to me (I have a Rubisse Work).
> I find it so hard to accurately capture the color- it's so bold and saturated in person but my pics of it make it look almost like a slightly darker Rose Thulian


I’m considering getting it but it’s a Work GSH and they’re sooo heavy to me


----------



## LostInBal

Ladies! Is this code for amethyst? TIA!


----------



## atlantis1982

LostInBal said:


> Ladies! Is this code for amethyst? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5271758


173080 is the style # of a Work with G21 hardware; the 1669 is a mystery set of digits I don't think anyone has been able to decode; it wasn't until about 2010 that the 4 digits began to correspond to an actual color code.  
To my eyes, however, this does look like amethyst.


----------



## MsJacqueline

Hey folks

Can someone help me with product name or code for this wrap wool blend coat. Bought it a few weeks ago in Bisceter Village UK

 Thanks in advance


----------



## RachelVerinder

Isn't it a pre-first? I don't like this style so much but maybe at this price some other Bal lovers would be interested. If that's the case, post it in the authentication thread though, as I'm not knowledgeable enough about authenticity...


----------



## jeanstohandbags

RachelVerinder said:


> Isn't it a pre-first? I don't like this style so much but maybe at this price some other Bal lovers would be interested. If that's the case, post it in the authentication thread though, as I'm not knowledgeable enough about authenticity...
> View attachment 5286865
> View attachment 5286866


Yes it does look like a pre-First to me in a lovely caramel colour  @LostInBal may also want to take a look & may be familiar with the site that is selling it. Thank you for posting this


----------



## RachelVerinder

jeanstohandbags said:


> Yes it does look like a pre-First to me in a lovely caramel colour  @LostInBal may also want to take a look & may be familiar with the site that is selling it. Thank you for posting this


Anytime!
I forgot to mention that the bag is sold on Vinted. I couldn't link it because I use the app but it can be found with the seller's name


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Yes it does look like a pre-First to me in a lovely caramel colour  @LostInBal may also want to take a look & may be familiar with the site that is selling it. Thank you for posting this


Yes!! Beautiful caramel!  
Mine is very


----------



## msidon

Hi!

Does anyone know what this style is? I bought it at Barney's flagship around 2003 plus or minus a couple years.  I'm trying to identify the style name because I'm considering listing it. The pic of the serial is a little hard to read. It says 150685 1669. Thanks!


	

		
			
		

		
	
ip 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
around 2003


----------



## muchstuff

msidon said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anyone know what this style is? I bought it at Barney's flagship around 2003 plus or minus a couple years.  I'm trying to identify the style name because I'm considering listing it. The pic of the serial is a little hard to read. It says 150685 1669. Thanks!
> View attachment 5292840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292849
> View attachment 5292841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around 2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292843


I know I've seen this bag before but can't find anything by a style number search. @RealDealCollection , @CeeJay  do either of you have any info? Is the leather cameau by any chance?


----------



## Antonia

Just curious what color this is??  It's either French Blue or Electric Blue... the tag inside might help but I'm not enough of a Balenciaga expert to know the difference.


----------



## earswithfeet

Found this online and was wondering, if this is supposed to be the First in brown monk leather?
Anyone?


----------



## atlantis1982

earswithfeet said:


> Found this online and was wondering, if this is supposed to be the First in brown monk leather?
> Anyone?
> View attachment 5299907
> View attachment 5299908
> View attachment 5299909
> 
> View attachment 5299911


This looks like one of the 2010 Neiman Marcus anniversary bags, which was a metallicy calfskin.  (If this was one of the old monk Firsts the rivets wouldn't be notched.)


----------



## LostInBal

atlantis1982 said:


> This looks like one of the 2010 Neiman Marcus anniversary bags, which was a metallicy calfskin.  (If this was one of the old monk Firsts the rivets wouldn't be notched.)


Bingo!


----------



## Roie55

Antonia said:


> Just curious what color this is??  It's either French Blue or Electric Blue... the tag inside might help but I'm not enough of a Balenciaga expert to know the difference.


could it be either electric blue or bleu lazuli?


----------



## Antonia

Roie55 said:


> could it be either electric blue or bleu lazuli?


It's definitely not Bleu Lazuli as I've had that bag before (seemed like the color was painted on-not a fan).  I'm 99% sure it's EB, which makes me happy as I used to have the EB city with GSH in 08 and at the time paid so much for it I was afraid to use it...ended up selling it.   This bag looks brand new so who ever had it before never used it or maybe used it once or twice and then stored it away. I feel lucky to have found this!


----------



## atlantis1982

Antonia said:


> It's definitely not Bleu Lazuli as I've had that bag before (seemed like the color was painted on-not a fan).  I'm 99% sure it's EB, which makes me happy as I used to have the EB city with GSH in 08 and at the time paid so much for it I was afraid to use it...ended up selling it.   This bag looks brand new so who ever had it before never used it or maybe used it once or twice and then stored it away. I feel lucky to have found this!


That's my gut instinct as well; Electric Blue has that bright blue stitching & zipper tape, and Bal seemed to do a lot of EB's with G21 hw.
Regardless, it's absolutely gorgeous; I'm a sucker for anything blue!


----------



## Antonia

atlantis1982 said:


> That's my gut instinct as well; Electric Blue has that bright blue stitching & zipper tape, and Bal seemed to do a lot of EB's with G21 hw.
> Regardless, it's absolutely gorgeous; I'm a sucker for anything blue!


Thank you, it's what I thought but I just wanted to be sure.  Does the tag inside reveal anything?  I know some of those numbers are the code on the back of the leather patch but didn't know how to decypher the other numbers...maybe that reveals the season?


----------



## muchstuff

Antonia said:


> Thank you, it's what I thought but I just wanted to be sure.  Does the tag inside reveal anything?  I know some of those numbers are the code on the back of the leather patch but didn't know how to decypher the other numbers...maybe that reveals the season?


Colour codes weren’t on bags prior to 2010.


----------



## Antonia

muchstuff said:


> Colour codes weren’t on bags prior to 2010.


Ahhh ok, thanks!!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Colour codes weren’t on bags prior to 2010.


That explains a lot!


----------



## TCmummy

Hi All, I wonder if anyone can share some pictures of any B bags in the same colour as shown on the tag? I am confused as i have seen pictures of the bag either in a darker tone of blue ( a bit like electric blue) or in a light silver blueish tone kind of blue.


----------



## muchstuff

TCmummy said:


> Hi All, I wonder if anyone can share some pictures of any B bags in the same colour as shown on the tag? I am confused as i have seen pictures of the bag either in a darker tone of blue ( a bit like electric blue) or in a light silver blueish tone kind of blue.
> 
> View attachment 5312269


Can you post the back of the tag? I can probably tell you the name of your colour.


----------



## TCmummy

muchstuff said:


> Can you post the back of the tag? I can probably tell you the name of your colour.



here is the code, as the picture is not really clear


168028.4260
K.538735


----------



## TCmummy

muchstuff said:


> Can you post the back of the tag? I can probably tell you the name of your colour.



here is the code, as the picture is not really clear


168028.4260
K.538735


----------



## jellyv

Looks like bluette.


----------



## muchstuff

jellyv said:


> Looks like bluette.





TCmummy said:


> here is the code, as the picture is not really clear
> 
> 
> 168028.4260
> K.538735



Yes the colour code is for bluette. @TCmummy is this a new purchase? Would it be possible to see more details on the bag? Tag front, rivet,  back of zipper head, bale? I’m probably just being over cautious and can’t see the tag back that clearly, but the font looks a bit off on a couple numbers (as I said I can’t see them clearly enough, a clearer pic with the MADE IN ITALY stamp would help). If you’re sure it’s authentic and don’t want to bother no worries.


----------



## TCmummy

muchstuff said:


> Yes the colour code is for bluette. @TCmummy is this a new purchase? Would it be possible to see more details on the bag? Tag front, rivet,  back of zipper head, bale? I’m probably just being over cautious and can’t see the tag back that clearly, but the font looks a bit off on a couple numbers (as I said I can’t see them clearly enough, a clearer pic with the MADE IN ITALY stamp would help). If you’re sure it’s authentic and don’t want to bother no worries.


Oh so it is bluette! I have always thought that it is jacynth.. no I didn’t get it as the condition is rather bad. Just curious as the seller sent me photos of what looked like a darker kind of blue. My friend took a photo of the same bag but it turned out greyish blue..


----------



## LostInBal

Does anybody know the name of the style please? TIA


----------



## atlantis1982

And if I didn't see the K and 4260 I'd swear this looks like my Blue Lavande.  
Just goes to show how weirdly Bal's photograph...*shrug*


----------



## sbaraks

Hello! I recently impulse purchased this bag on Fashionphile because of the beautiful color. I posted it on the authentication thread where it was ruled authentic and I found out it’s an outlet bag. Upon further research, this bag looks slightly different from the “hip” bags I can find on the internet - one big thing is there are 4 strands hanging from each zipper instead of two. Is it normal for outlet bags to be “off” or different? Curious if anyone has any thoughts. Here is the link to the Fashionphile listing and also attaching a couple of photos 


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-gold-hardware-hip-azur-clair-901256


----------



## muchstuff

sbaraks said:


> Hello! I recently impulse purchased this bag on Fashionphile because of the beautiful color. I posted it on the authentication thread where it was ruled authentic and I found out it’s an outlet bag. Upon further research, this bag looks slightly different from the “hip” bags I can find on the internet - one big thing is there are 4 strands hanging from each zipper instead of two. Is it normal for outlet bags to be “off” or different? Curious if anyone has any thoughts. Here is the link to the Fashionphile listing and also attaching a couple of photos
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-gold-hardware-hip-azur-clair-901256
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315738
> View attachment 5315739


The four strands look to me simply like the tassels have split.


----------



## sbaraks

muchstuff said:


> The four strands look to me simply like the tassels have split.


You’re right - thanks for clearing that up, I was very confused since I couldn’t find any hip bags with 4 tassels, oops  Thanks again!


----------



## muchstuff

sbaraks said:


> You’re right - thanks for clearing that up, I was very confused since I couldn’t find any hip bags with 4 tassels, oops  Thanks again!


----------



## Eli23

muchstuff said:


>



does anybody know the name of this model please?


----------



## LostInBal

Ladies, seriously, nobody? Not even year or something? 
I knew about this style but I’m not able to relocate it in the time ..
Color is midnight blue and hardware is silver. Leather I guess it’s agneau.


----------



## atlantis1982

LostInBal said:


> Ladies, seriously, nobody? Not even year or something?
> I knew about this style but I’m not able to relocate it in the time ..
> Color is midnight blue and hardware is silver. Leather I guess it’s agneau.
> 
> View attachment 5317002
> View attachment 5317003
> View attachment 5317004


Looks like the Convertible Bracelet Tote:
https://www.tradesy.com/t/balenciag...fGjD_aj3GpBLlXktGHdZLnhC-9v_g7_4aAqT9EALw_wcB


----------



## LostInBal

atlantis1982 said:


> Looks like the Convertible Bracelet Tote:
> https://www.tradesy.com/t/balenciaga-tote-convertible-bracelet-black-cowhide-leather-hobo-bag/20055595/?utm_source=gpl&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Smart Shopping - Bags - %All Other Bags - Low AOV&utm_content=Shoulder Bags - High AOV&utm_term=pla-1253164403881&cmpgnid=12993447788&adgrpid=125581135407&gclid=Cj0KCQiAuvOPBhDXARIsAKzLQ8EpNzOgXWsA9JfEiCZdEcHfGjD_aj3GpBLlXktGHdZLnhC-9v_g7_4aAqT9EALw_wcB


Oh! Many thanks my dear!   I,ve been searching and nothing!. Couldn’t remember “the correct name” Thank so much again


----------



## IntheOcean

Wasn't sure if I should post here or in the Authenticate... thread, but I guess here would be better. I'm not looking to buy this, so not inquiring about the authenticity, just whether this style actually exists. This looks just like a Miu Miu Bow! Was this one of those 'licensed' bags?

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/183912002283


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Wasn't sure if I should post here or in the Authenticate... thread, but I guess here would be better. I'm not looking to buy this, so not inquiring about the authenticity, just whether this style actually exists. This looks just like a Miu Miu Bow! Was this one of those 'licensed' bags?
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/183912002283
> 
> View attachment 5320817
> View attachment 5320820


I'm afraid I can't help you here, I've never come across this style. Anyone else?


----------



## shayna07

Could someone help me verify that this the color navy? I did the research using the resources on the forum but I can’t quite tell? Thanks in advance!


----------



## LostInBal

shayna07 said:


> Could someone help me verify that this the color navy? I did the research using the resources on the forum but I can’t quite tell? Thanks in advance!


It’s 2005 Z 3 - F/W Navy to me


----------



## shayna07

LostInBal said:


> It’s 2005 Z 3 - F/W Navy to me


Thank you


----------



## rayk1999

hi could anyone identify this bag for me ! many thanks


----------



## muchstuff

rayk1999 said:


> hi could anyone identify this bag for me ! many thanks


Do you have a pic of the back and front of the interior tag?


----------



## LostInBal

rayk1999 said:


> hi could anyone identify this bag for me ! many thanks


You should first put it for authentication in my opinion.
Please read top of the page and see which photos are required for authentication:






						Authenticate This Balenciaga
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.  See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## camilleel

Hello everyone! I found this city online and I'm not sure whether its Bleu Glacier or grey? The person listing it says its blue leather but the pictures could be misleading. 
Side note: it's not first time buying a city, do you think this is a good find?


----------



## muchstuff

camilleel said:


> Hello everyone! I found this city online and I'm not sure whether its Bleu Glacier or grey? The person listing it says its blue leather but the pictures could be misleading.
> Side note: it's not first time buying a city, do you think this is a good find?


This is a Part Time, not a City, significant size difference. I can’t tell you the colour but it’s earlier than 2011 based on the tag pic.


----------



## qtpixtrm

Hi ladies! Wanted to ask for help in confirming the color of this City.

Based on what I have searched here on TPF and everywhere else, it appears to be a Cyclade. Hope someone can help confirm? 

TIA!


----------



## muchstuff

qtpixtrm said:


> Hi ladies! Wanted to ask for help in confirming the color of this City.
> 
> Based on what I have searched here on TPF and everywhere else, it appears to be a Cyclade. Hope someone can help confirm?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5337837
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337838


Yes it’s cyclade.


----------



## qtpixtrm

muchstuff said:


> Yes it’s cyclade.



Thanks as always, @muchstuff! ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

qtpixtrm said:


> Thanks as always, @muchstuff! ❤


My pleasure!


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Would someone please weigh in on this color?  This looks too blue to be dark violet but it could just be bad lighting.
BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Gold Hardware Velo Dark Violet 914914 | FASHIONPHILE


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> Would someone please weigh in on this color?  This looks too blue to be dark violet but it could just be bad lighting.
> BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Gold Hardware Velo Dark Violet 914914 | FASHIONPHILE


It's dark violet, S/S 2012.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

muchstuff said:


> It's dark violet, S/S 2012.


Thanks @muchstuff.   Dark violet is my profile photo and the color looks so different...or am I getting confused with a different violet??


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> Thanks @muchstuff.   Dark violet is my profile photo and the color looks so different...or am I getting confused with a different violet??


Can I see the back of the tag on your bag?


----------



## reneeluvscoach

muchstuff said:


> Can I see the back of the tag on your bag?


Of course!  It looked fine when I took it, let me know if you can't read it.


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> Of course!  It looked fine when I took it, let me know if you can't read it.
> View attachment 5344296


Yup, 5160 is the colour code for dark violet.


----------



## qtpixtrm

Hello again! Can anyone help identify the year of this PT, and whether it’s agneau or chevre? 

Thanks a heap!


----------



## muchstuff

qtpixtrm said:


> Hello again! Can anyone help identify the year of this PT, and whether it’s agneau or chevre?
> 
> Thanks a heap!
> 
> View attachment 5344883


Can you post the front and back of the interior tag?


----------



## qtpixtrm

muchstuff said:


> Can you post the front and back of the interior tag?



Here you go! (i do hope it’s clear enough)


----------



## muchstuff

qtpixtrm said:


> Here you go! (i do hope it’s clear enough)
> 
> View attachment 5344991
> 
> View attachment 5344992


Best I can do is between 2007 and 2010. That’s based on HW and tag. Black was produced pretty much every year so it’s harder to be more precise.


----------



## qtpixtrm

muchstuff said:


> Best I can do is between 2007 and 2010. That’s based on HW and tag. Black was produced pretty much every year so it’s harder to be more precise.



Thanks, @muchstuff! Since feet on the PT were discontinued after 2008 (please correct me if I'm wrong), would that narrow down to either 2007 or 2008?


----------



## muchstuff

qtpixtrm said:


> Thanks, @muchstuff! Since feet on the PT were discontinued after 2008 (please correct me if I'm wrong), would that narrow down to either 2007 or 2008?


Sorry, I forgot about the feet. Yes, that would narrow it down.


----------



## qtpixtrm

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I forgot about the feet. Yes, that would narrow it down.



Thank you, @muchstuff! You are a doll!


----------



## muchstuff

qtpixtrm said:


> Thank you, @muchstuff! You are a doll!


My pleasure!


----------



## newtobalworld

Hello,
Found this beautiful green Work bag with a great price but I'm not sure about the season and the color name of it. Can you please help me identify it?
Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

jlsfddsjkfjsdkfkdskfldkgl said:


> Hello,
> Found this beautiful green Work bag with a great price but I'm not sure about the season and the color name of it. Can you please help me identify it?
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350199
> View attachment 5350200


S/S 06 emerald.


----------



## newtobalworld

muchstuff said:


> S/S 06 emerald.


That was so quick, thank you very much again. I was wondering is there something off with the tags? I'm thinking about buying it but seller did not provided enough pictures of the bag, so I cannot post them in the "Authenticate This Balenciaga" thread. Can you please help?


----------



## muchstuff

jlsfddsjkfjsdkfkdskfldkgl said:


> That was so quick, thank you very much again. I was wondering is there something off with the tags? I'm thinking about buying it but seller did not provided enough pictures of the bag, so I cannot post them in the "Authenticate This Balenciaga" thread. Can you please help?


Post what you have on the AT thread and I’ll take a look. Tag looks fine, the style number is on the right of the top line on the back rather than the left but it’s not a big deal, older tags had some discrepancies.


----------



## JuliJenn

Hi,
Hope you are enjoying your weekend!

If convenient, may I please ask if you are familiar with this Agneau messenger style Bal with canvas straps/buckle flap closure and dual chainlink crossbody strap?

I'd never seen a Bal bag like this one before but totally fell for its gorgeous deep green and almost fuchsia/ripe plum hued leather piping braided into the chains.

It perhaps you've seen this Bal style, color, or year, and wouldn't mind please sharing with me, that would fantastic! I am grateful for your expert eye.

If additional photos are needed, please do not hesitate to let me know.

Thank you so kindly for your time and much appreciated assistance. I hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## muchstuff

JuliJenn said:


> Hi,
> Hope you are enjoying your weekend!
> 
> If convenient, may I please ask if you are familiar with this Agneau messenger style Bal with canvas straps/buckle flap closure and dual chainlink crossbody strap?
> 
> I'd never seen a Bal bag like this one before but totally fell for its gorgeous deep green and almost fuchsia/ripe plum hued leather piping braided into the chains.
> 
> It perhaps you've seen this Bal style, color, or year, and wouldn't mind please sharing with me, that would fantastic! I am grateful for your expert eye.
> 
> If additional photos are needed, please do not hesitate to let me know.
> 
> Thank you so kindly for your time and much appreciated assistance. I hope you have a lovely day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352212
> View attachment 5352214
> View attachment 5352215
> View attachment 5352218
> View attachment 5352224
> View attachment 5352256


I'm not familiar with the bag itself but the tag font style was used on the Papier bags and a few others. I can't find anything by searching the style or colour number. It's prior to 2011 based on the lower case "made in italy" but the S in "PARIS" on the front of the tag suggests 2011 or later. 
I did find this by searching the third set of numbers on the tag, which has similar tag fonts so would suggest was made about the same time.
The colour looks different depending on lighting in your pics, can you perhaps take a pic outside in neutral light, not deep shade but not bright sun?

https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...a-olive-green-crossbody-bag-shw/id-v_1130482/


----------



## JuliJenn

muchstuff said:


> 5352305[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35057008, member: 496538"]
> I'm not familiar with the bag itself but the tag font style was used on the Papier bags and a few others. I can't find anything by searching the style or colour number. It's prior to 2011 based on the lower case "made in italy" but the S in "PARIS" on the front of the tag suggests 2011 or later.
> I did find this by searching the third set of numbers on the tag, which has similar tag fonts so would suggest was made about the same time.
> The colour looks different depending on lighting in your pics, can you perhaps take a pic outside in neutral light, not deep shade but not bright sun?
> 
> https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...a-olive-green-crossbody-bag-shw/id-v_1130482/



Hi MuchStuff

Thank you for your super fast reply and for locating that 1st dibs Bal bag with a similar chain strap.

 I found the style of my bag on Fashionphile but it has a canvas strap, not the chains -   https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-messenger-black-860411


Additionally, I hope the new attached pics are useful.  I took one in the sun but the other two from my porch as you suggested not in full sun or shade. 

Again in case it helps in your deduction,  in comparison to the color of the 1stDibs green, my bag is more of a pine hue of green than an olive hued green.

Please let me know however I can be of any other help on my end. 

Thank you for your efforts on my behalf - I truly appreciate it!


----------



## muchstuff

JuliJenn said:


> Hi MuchStuff
> 
> Thank you for your super fast reply and for locating that 1st dibs Bal bag with a similar chain strap.
> 
> I found the style of my bag on Fashionphile but it has a canvas strap, not the chains -   https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-messenger-black-860411
> 
> 
> Additionally, I hope the new attached pics are useful.  I took one in the sun but the other two from my porch as you suggested not in full sun or shade.
> 
> Again in case it helps in your deduction,  in comparison to the color of the 1stDibs green, my bag is more of a pine hue of green than an olive hued green.
> 
> Please let me know however I can be of any other help on my end.
> 
> Thank you for your efforts on my behalf - I truly appreciate it!


There’s only one photo attached?


----------



## whateve

JuliJenn said:


> Hi,
> Hope you are enjoying your weekend!
> 
> If convenient, may I please ask if you are familiar with this Agneau messenger style Bal with canvas straps/buckle flap closure and dual chainlink crossbody strap?
> 
> I'd never seen a Bal bag like this one before but totally fell for its gorgeous deep green and almost fuchsia/ripe plum hued leather piping braided into the chains.
> 
> It perhaps you've seen this Bal style, color, or year, and wouldn't mind please sharing with me, that would fantastic! I am grateful for your expert eye.
> 
> If additional photos are needed, please do not hesitate to let me know.
> 
> Thank you so kindly for your time and much appreciated assistance. I hope you have a lovely day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352212
> View attachment 5352214
> View attachment 5352215
> View attachment 5352218
> View attachment 5352224
> View attachment 5352256


I'm curious as to what those rings on the back are for.


----------



## Runnurse21

Hello everyone!! I received my Day from Fashionphile and couldn’t be happier!!!! It was listed in “ good “ condition, but I feel it’s so much better! The inside looks brand new! There’s a bit of darkening on the handle, but after cleaning yesterday, it really helped! I cleaned and moisturized it yesterday, and it’s amazing!!!! I always wondered what people meant when they talked about “buttery, chewy “ leather- now I get it. It’s very smooshy and thick. Different than my other 2 Balenciagas.  I was looking for a red bag, and this is such a perfect red!!! Thanks so much to @muchstuff for authenticating
Wondering if anyone could tell me the actual color and year. I have included the original fashionphile listing, and my own pictures! Thank you!! ( the first picture is prior to leather conditioner)


----------



## Runnurse21

Oops-


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-day-hobo-rouille-916784?sscid=31k6_eyjeu


----------



## muchstuff

Runnurse21 said:


> Hello everyone!! I received my Day from Fashionphile and couldn’t be happier!!!! It was listed in “ good “ condition, but I feel it’s so much better! The inside looks brand new! There’s a bit of darkening on the handle, but after cleaning yesterday, it really helped! I cleaned and moisturized it yesterday, and it’s amazing!!!! I always wondered what people meant when they talked about “buttery, chewy “ leather- now I get it. It’s very smooshy and thick. Different than my other 2 Balenciagas.  I was looking for a red bag, and this is such a perfect red!!! Thanks so much to @muchstuff for authenticating
> Wondering if anyone could tell me the actual color and year. I have included the original fashionphile listing, and my own pictures! Thank you!! ( the first picture is prior to leather conditioner)
> View attachment 5352933
> View attachment 5352934
> View attachment 5352935
> View attachment 5352936
> View attachment 5352938
> View attachment 5352939


I'm guessing F/W 2010 pivoine.


----------



## Runnurse21

muchstuff said:


> I'm guessing F/W 2010 pivoine.


Thank you! When I look that color up, I’m guessing that Pivoine is considered more of a pink, not red. Mine reminds me of a washed out, red denim color- I really like the softer red tone I see !


----------



## muchstuff

Runnurse21 said:


> Thank you! When I look that color up, I’m guessing that Pivoine is considered more of a pink, not red. Mine reminds me of a washed out, red denim color- I really like the softer red tone I see !


Actually it couldn't be pivoine because that's a 2010 colour and the tag would have a colour code, sorry. It doesn't look like rouille to me, and would have to be a colour from 2005-2009 inclusive based on the tag.


----------



## muchstuff

It could be a very faded S/S 09 sanguine...

https://shop.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-day-hobo-sanguine-401045


----------



## takemetoparis

Can anyone help identify this color? To me it seems too grey to be Praline and I’ve not a clue... thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

takemetoparis said:


> Can anyone help identify this color? To me it seems too grey to be Praline and I’ve not a clue... thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353506


Can you post the front and back of the interior tag?


----------



## Runnurse21

muchstuff said:


> Actually it couldn't be pivoine because that's a 2010 colour and the tag would have a colour code, sorry. It doesn't look like rouille to me, and would have to be a colour from 2005-2009 inclusive based on the tag.





muchstuff said:


> It could be a very faded S/S 09 sanguine...
> 
> https://shop.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-day-hobo-sanguine-401045


Thank you, muchstuff, for taking the time to respond, and sharing your thoughts! That Fashionphile post/pictures  is exactly how mine looks. Thank you! And even if it’s faded, I love it!


----------



## muchstuff

Runnurse21 said:


> Thank you, muchstuff, for taking the time to respond, and sharing your thoughts! That Fashionphile post/pictures  is exactly how mine looks. Thank you! And even if it’s faded, I love it!


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> Can you post the front and back of the interior tag?





takemetoparis said:


> Can anyone help identify this color? To me it seems too grey to be Praline and I’ve not a clue... thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353506


I’d still like to see the tag but I’m guessing S/S 07 sandstone.


----------



## JuliJenn

muchstuff said:


> There’s only one photo attached?


Hi MuchStuff,

My apologies! Both for the delayed response and the issue with additional photos' upload. I am attaching again. Please let me know if any others would be helpful. I'm trying to add the photos that best represent the color in person. It's more pine green than olive green IRL in daylight. Hopefully these photos are a little better, but please let me know however I can help further. Thank you again for all your much appreciated assistance!


----------



## JuliJenn

whateve said:


> I'm curious as to what those rings on the back are for.


I was curious about the same thing and wondered if maybe to attach another strap? Or maybe....honestly, I wish I knew too. I'm assuming there must have been a function at one time in the bag's life.


----------



## muchstuff

JuliJenn said:


> Hi MuchStuff,
> 
> My apologies! Both for the delayed response and the issue with additional photos' upload. I am attaching again. Please let me know if any others would be helpful. I'm trying to add the photos that best represent the color in person. It's more pine green than olive green IRL in daylight. Hopefully these photos are a little better, but please let me know however I can help further. Thank you again for all your much appreciated assistance!
> 
> View attachment 5364349
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364354
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364355
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364364


Are any of these outside? Colour changes so much depending on interior lighting, time of day, camera. I can’t remember if I asked for a good outdoor pic? I’m confused because what I see doesn’t look like pine green. Is there a pocket on the back of the mirror?


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Hi everyone! Can anyone share some insight on this beautiful bag please? Color, size, year made, model, etc? Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

GlitterEyebags said:


> Hi everyone! Can anyone share some insight on this beautiful bag please? Color, size, year made, model, etc? Thank you!!


Balenciaga G12 City, not sure of year or colour, but no earlier than 2012.


----------



## GlitterEyebags

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga G12 City, not sure of year or colour, but no earlier than 2012.


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

GlitterEyebags said:


> Thank you so much!


Any time!


----------



## Piggelin

Hi my Balenciaga Friends!
Can you please Help me to se if this bag is autentic? And what modell and mybe year? Thanks from Sweden


----------



## muchstuff

Piggelin said:


> Hi my Balenciaga Friends!
> Can you please Help me to se if this bag is autentic? And what modell and mybe year? Thanks from Sweden


Please post on the “authenticate this” thread. The list at top of that page has a link showing the photos needed. All details must be clear, close up, facing the camera, right way up with no angles or bends in tags.


----------



## ghoulish

May I get some thoughts on the color of this work? I know TRR & FP aren’t the best at colors.
This was labeled as Blue Roi on FP but my gut is telling me this is S/S 2006 Ink. If it is, I would be elated!! Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

ghoulish said:


> May I get some thoughts on the color of this work? I know TRR & FP aren’t the best at colors.
> This was labeled as Blue Roi on FP but my gut is telling me this is S/S 2006 Ink. If it is, I would be elated!! Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5369464
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369465
> 
> View attachment 5369466


"Y" is S/S, so this would be a faded ink. Is the font on the tag front pixilated IRL? It looks weird in the photo.


----------



## alohatok1986

I absolutely love this color but can’t find the name of it. Anyone have a clue? Tia!


----------



## ghoulish

muchstuff said:


> "Y" is S/S, so this would be a faded ink. Is the font on the tag front pixilated IRL? It looks weird in the photo.


No, I think it's just the combo of the angle and way the light was reflecting off the silver plate. It's so shiny, I was trying to avoid the reflection of my popsocket on my phone as it was covering some of the info needed on the tag.


----------



## muchstuff

ghoulish said:


> No, I think it's just the combo of the angle and way the light was reflecting off the silver plate. It's so shiny, I was trying to avoid the reflection of my popsocket on my phone as it was covering some of the info needed on the tag.


----------



## midniteluna

Hello fellow Bal lovers! I would like to find out the color and year of this Velo GGH I recently purchased. TIA


----------



## atlantis1982

Confused about this bag; it looks like an I on the tag?  Did they do a metallic for F/W 2013?  (It reminds me of one of the holiday metallics from 2005, but those didn't have metal plates on the inner tag.)  Also guessing the weird black accents were courtesy of a Sharpie and a consignor with too much time on their hands...
https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-d0u3c


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> Confused about this bag; it looks like an I on the tag?  Did they do a metallic for F/W 2013?  (It reminds me of one of the holiday metallics from 2005, but those didn't have metal plates on the inner tag.)  Also guessing the weird black accents were courtesy of a Sharpie and a consignor with too much time on their hands...
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-d0u3c


It's an L tag actually, S/S 2012 sparkle bronze, LE, US only. It also came in sparkle rose. Too bad they ruined it with those black bits.  Odd though, they don't look painted on...?


----------



## atlantis1982

muchstuff said:


> It's an L tag actually, S/S 2012 sparkle bronze, LE, US only. It also came in sparkle rose. Too bad they ruined it with those black bits.  Odd though, they don't look painted on...?


That's it!  Thanks, I knew it looked familiar but I couldn't place it...
As for the black bits, I can see where the edges of the seams are and it's bronze, so someone painted/dyed it at some point (carefully, but still!).  And they only did the front of the bag, oddly.  So ruined, indeed.


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> That's it!  Thanks, I knew it looked familiar but I couldn't place it...
> As for the black bits, I can see where the edges of the seams are and it's bronze, so someone painted/dyed it at some point (carefully, but still!).  And they only did the front of the bag, oddly.  So ruined, indeed.


Weird choice.


----------



## TCmummy

So i have been wondering what colour and leather is this.. it belongs to my friend but she is clueless as well. When i touches it, it feels very different from usual B agneu leather. I don’t doubt it’s authenticity as she bought it herself from a boutique. Anyone knows please?


----------



## andral5

TCmummy said:


> So i have been wondering what colour and leather is this.. it belongs to my friend but she is clueless as well. When i touches it, it feels very different from usual B agneu leather. I don’t doubt it’s authenticity as she bought it herself from a boutique. Anyone knows please?


‘Veau’ is cow 
I’m a Balenciaga newbie, but is it rare that they made bags in cow leather?


----------



## TCmummy

andral5 said:


> ‘Veau’ is cow
> I’m a Balenciaga newbie, but is it rare that they made bags in cow leather?


 Found this… it looks like this, just different colour. Seems to be metallic calf skin. But it doesn’t have the neiman marcus wording on the tag though. https://annsfabulouscloseouts.com/p...-limited-edition-bronze-calfskin-classic-city


----------



## muchstuff

TCmummy said:


> Found this… it looks like this, just different colour. Seems to be metallic calf skin. But it doesn’t have the neiman marcus wording on the tag though. https://annsfabulouscloseouts.com/p...-limited-edition-bronze-calfskin-classic-city


Some pics of the actual bag would help.


----------



## andral5

TCmummy said:


> Found this… it looks like this, just different colour. Seems to be metallic calf skin. But it doesn’t have the neiman marcus wording on the tag though. https://annsfabulouscloseouts.com/p...-limited-edition-bronze-calfskin-classic-city


Yes, calf makes more sense than just cow. 'Veau' just jumped at me at that hour of the night.


----------



## TCmummy

muchstuff said:


> Some pics of the actual bag would help.


Got the pictures finally


----------



## TCmummy

andral5 said:


> Yes, calf makes more sense than just cow. 'Veau' just jumped at me at that hour of the night.


Lol… they are from the same family anyway


----------



## muchstuff

TCmummy said:


> Got the pictures finally


There was a limited edition finish called stardust in 09, I'm guessing that's what this is.


----------



## TCmummy

muchstuff said:


> There was a limited edition finish called stardust in 09, I'm guessing that's what this is.


I see. Thank you for the information. It feels thicker than usual B bags. I drool every time seeing it but she is definitely not selling it.


----------



## muchstuff

TCmummy said:


> I see. Thank you for the information. It feels thicker than usual B bags. I drool every time seeing it but she is definitely not selling it.


Depends what you mean by usual. This bag is calfskin. Bal also used agneau and chevre. Agneau would usually be the thinner of the three.


----------



## TCmummy

muchstuff said:


> Depends what you mean by usual. This bag is calfskin. Bal also used agneau and chevre. Agneau would usually be the thinner of the three.


Oh i meant Agneau, haven’t had the luck to meet/touch/score a Chevre yet. Only if i started collecting these bags earlier…


----------



## choco-yummy

Dear lovely ladies, please help to identify this red color and season. It’s a deep cold tone red. If additional photos are required, please let me know


----------



## muchstuff

TCmummy said:


> Oh i meant Agneau, haven’t had the luck to meet/touch/score a Chevre yet. Only if i started collecting these bags earlier…


You can find them pre-loved!


----------



## JuliJenn

muchstuff said:


> Are any of these outside? Colour changes so much depending on interior lighting, time of day, camera. I can’t remember if I asked for a good outdoor pic? I’m confused because what I see doesn’t look like pine green. Is there a pocket on the back of the mirror?


Hi MuchStuff
My sincere apologies for the delays between my replies. My work/family schedule lately goes from crazy to nuts but I am truly grateful to you for your continued help with this mystery bag.

It's bright but overcast outside today so I'm hoping these pics are more true to color

The mirror attached to the bag is "on" a pocket but the other "side" mirror  does not have a pocket on the back and the green is slightly different than the bag but the bag's leather is definitely worn. I was told it was a vintage bag when I purchased it from a seller from France (not sure any of that helps but figured I'd mention just in case).

Again, I really appreciate your help and efforts on my behalf. The workmanship of the bag is gorgeous.  I've just never seen a Bal like it before. It's similar to the messenger style but with the exception of the chain link straps and the woven grape hued leather piping intertwined in the links of the chains.

Please let me know if any additional photos would help.

Thank you again so kindly for everything!


----------



## atlantis1982

choco-yummy said:


> Dear lovely ladies, please help to identify this red color and season. It’s a deep cold tone red. If additional photos are required, please let me know


6303 is the color code for Sang (s/s 2010)


----------



## choco-yummy

atlantis1982 said:


> 6303 is the color code for Sang (s/s 2010)


Thank you @atlantis1982


----------



## muchstuff

JuliJenn said:


> Hi MuchStuff
> My sincere apologies for the delays between my replies. My work/family schedule lately goes from crazy to nuts but I am truly grateful to you for your continued help with this mystery bag.
> 
> It's bright but overcast outside today so I'm hoping these pics are more true to color
> 
> The mirror attached to the bag is "on" a pocket but the other "side" mirror  does not have a pocket on the back and the green is slightly different than the bag but the bag's leather is definitely worn. I was told it was a vintage bag when I purchased it from a seller from France (not sure any of that helps but figured I'd mention just in case).
> 
> Again, I really appreciate your help and efforts on my behalf. The workmanship of the bag is gorgeous.  I've just never seen a Bal like it before. It's similar to the messenger style but with the exception of the chain link straps and the woven grape hued leather piping intertwined in the links of the chains.
> 
> Please let me know if any additional photos would help.
> 
> Thank you again so kindly for everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375234
> View attachment 5375235
> View attachment 5375236
> View attachment 5375239
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375250
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375251


I'm stumped. I've tried a bunch of search combinations but nothing seems to add up. I'm reasonably sure it's around 2010, @ksuromax any ideas?


----------



## JuliJenn

muchstuff said:


> I'm stumped. I've tried a bunch of search combinations but nothing seems to add up. I'm reasonably sure it's around 2010, @ksuromax any ideas?



Thank you so, so much, Much Stuff, for all you did to try and figure this one out for me. I genuinely appreciate it.  

 If ever I'm able to solve the mystery of this Bal's color and style, my goodness, after all your efforts on my behalf, I will happily keep you posted. Thank you again so kindly for everything!


----------



## muchstuff

JuliJenn said:


> Thank you so, so much, Much Stuff, for all you did to try and figure this one out for me. I genuinely appreciate it.
> 
> If ever I'm able to solve the mystery of this Bal's color and style, my goodness, after all your efforts on my behalf, I will happily keep you posted. Thank you again so kindly for everything!


I haven't completely given up.   I'm puzzled by the detachable mirror, the back is a completely different colour from the front and that doesn't look like a fading issued to me. But again, I'm dealing only with photos. There was one similar to that other one you posted link to, was it on FP? Anyway I saw one this morning that looked fake judging by the tag, but it seems to have disappeared.
I find it very odd that I simply can't find anything by style or colour code. And I've done a fairly deep dive.  I've also tried all sorts of word combinations, plus looked on clubhouse and reference threads. Weird.


----------



## atlantis1982

muchstuff said:


> I haven't completely given up.   I'm puzzled by the detachable mirror, the back is a completely different colour from the front and that doesn't look like a fading issued to me. But again, I'm dealing only with photos. There was one similar to that other one you posted link to, was it on FP? Anyway I saw one this morning that looked fake judging by the tag, but it seems to have disappeared.
> I find it very odd that I simply can't find anything by style or colour code. And I've done a fairly deep dive.  I've also tried all sorts of word combinations, plus looked on clubhouse and reference threads. Weird.


Not sure if you saw this, but it looks like a smaller version but with the unique metal chain/leather strap.   
Underside of the tag is also strange; it's like it's missing the first series of numbers (assuming it's authentic, though this style is rare enough I doubt it was faked often.)
https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...lue-leather-balenciaga-handbag-22287946.shtml


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> Not sure if you saw this, but it looks like a smaller version but with the unique metal chain/leather strap.
> Underside of the tag is also strange; it's like it's missing the first series of numbers (assuming it's authentic, though this style is rare enough I doubt it was faked often.)
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...lue-leather-balenciaga-handbag-22287946.shtml


I have some doubts on that tag.


----------



## ksuromax

JuliJenn said:


> Hi MuchStuff
> My sincere apologies for the delays between my replies. My work/family schedule lately goes from crazy to nuts but I am truly grateful to you for your continued help with this mystery bag.
> 
> It's bright but overcast outside today so I'm hoping these pics are more true to color
> 
> The mirror attached to the bag is "on" a pocket but the other "side" mirror  does not have a pocket on the back and the green is slightly different than the bag but the bag's leather is definitely worn. I was told it was a vintage bag when I purchased it from a seller from France (not sure any of that helps but figured I'd mention just in case).
> 
> Again, I really appreciate your help and efforts on my behalf. The workmanship of the bag is gorgeous.  I've just never seen a Bal like it before. It's similar to the messenger style but with the exception of the chain link straps and the woven grape hued leather piping intertwined in the links of the chains.
> 
> Please let me know if any additional photos would help.
> 
> Thank you again so kindly for everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375234
> View attachment 5375235
> View attachment 5375236
> View attachment 5375239
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375250
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375251





muchstuff said:


> I'm stumped. I've tried a bunch of search combinations but nothing seems to add up. I'm reasonably sure it's around 2010, @ksuromax any ideas?


the style code is different
247045 vs 247041 on FP
font on the green back is off in my opinion 
if it was my call, i'd say it's a fake


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> the style code is different
> 247045 vs 247041 on FP
> font on the green back is off in my opinion
> if it was my call, i'd say it's a fake


The style number is only one digit off and that could because of the different strap. What do you see on the tag?


----------



## Elifdenizer

Bonjour ,
Je suis nouvelle sur le forum, je suis de Lille.
j'ai besoin de votre aide s'il vous plaît.
j'ai acheté une pochette Balenciaga sur Un site de vente en ligne.
Je ne l'ai pas encore reçue.
Pourriez-vous me dire s'il s'agit d'une authentique s'il vous plaît, merci


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> The style number is only one digit off and that could because of the different strap. What do you see on the tag?


imo, strap is coming from a totally different bag 
'd' and 'l' in 'made' & 'italy' are not tall enough, they should be higher than 'i' in 'italy'


----------



## ksuromax

Elifdenizer said:


> Bonjour ,
> Je suis nouvelle sur le forum, je suis de Lille.
> j'ai besoin de votre aide s'il vous plaît.
> j'ai acheté une pochette Balenciaga sur Un site de vente en ligne.
> Je ne l'ai pas encore reçue.
> Pourriez-vous me dire s'il s'agit d'une authentique s'il vous plaît, merci


Bonjour, 
we use English for communication so everyone could understand, 
your pictures are too small and not clear. 
please, post new photos when you get the pochette, and post your request here: 




__





						Authenticate This Balenciaga
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please see post #1 for complete Balenciaga authentication rules. All requests must be posted in this thread. Authentications are not done via private message or in any other thread.  See the link below for examples of the photos needed and the format they should be in (clear...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> imo, strap is coming from a totally different bag
> 'd' and 'l' in 'made' & 'italy' are not tall enough, they should be higher than 'i' in 'italy'
> View attachment 5376615


p.s. @muchstuff  another thing which i don't like is the mirror, on all Bal mirrors you can see the edge of actual mirror, it's usually smaller than the leather pocket, on this bag it seems that the mirror fills the leather pocket up to the seams


----------



## muchstuff

Elifdenizer said:


> Bonjour ,
> Je suis nouvelle sur le forum, je suis de Lille.
> j'ai besoin de votre aide s'il vous plaît.
> j'ai acheté une pochette Balenciaga sur Un site de vente en ligne.
> Je ne l'ai pas encore reçue.
> Pourriez-vous me dire s'il s'agit d'une authentique s'il vous plaît, merci


I’m sorry, all posts must be in English.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> imo, strap is coming from a totally different bag
> 'd' and 'l' in 'made' & 'italy' are not tall enough, they should be higher than 'i' in 'italy'
> View attachment 5376615


PMing you…


----------



## Pennycal

I am waiting on this new to me City RH bag to arrive.

Working with the serial number I can see it is a 2006 S/S City RH but I can't work out what kind of leather (I think chèvre based on the mirror having a back pocket and being pre-2007) and does the black colour have a name is it Nero?

If anyone could advise which leather and colour name. I have checked the reference library but can't seem to figure out those last two details with certainty. Hope this is the right thread to post this Q


----------



## muchstuff

Pennycal said:


> I am waiting on this new to me City RH bag to arrive.
> 
> Working with the serial number I can see it is a 2006 S/S City RH but I can't work out what kind of leather (I think chèvre based on the mirror having a back pocket and being pre-2007) and does the black colour have a name is it Nero?
> 
> If anyone could advise which leather and colour name. I have checked the reference library but can't seem to figure out those last two details with certainty. Hope this is the right thread to post this Q


Without seeing the bag itself all I can say is that if it's an 06 it would be chevre. Nero is black.


----------



## Pennycal

muchstuff said:


> Without seeing the bag itself all I can say is that if it's an 06 it would be chevre. Nero is black.


 God sorry I meant to attach pics here you go and thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Pennycal said:


> God sorry I meant to attach pics here you go and thanks


I can't confirm the season without tags but it sounds like you've figured that out. If you were wanting authentication you could post on the AT thread with the appropriate pics.


----------



## Pennycal

muchstuff said:


> I can't confirm the season without tags but it sounds like you've figured that out. If you were wanting authentication you could post on the AT thread with the appropriate pics.


Thanks I popped the tag up. I should have done it in the authenticate thread apologies


----------



## muchstuff

Pennycal said:


> Thanks I popped the tag up. I should have done it in the authenticate thread apologies


The tag didn't show here but if you're going to repost for authentication purposes please do it on the AT thread with all of the pics.


----------



## kj1008

Here’s a 2011 first on TRR. But can anybody tell me what red that is? or how well liked the leather was from that season? I had (and sold) a 2010 that I was never happy with.


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-d7wu3


----------



## MonsieurMode

Anyone have a name or more information on this Le Dix gold label bag?


How rare / special is it?


----------



## muchstuff

MonsieurMode said:


> Anyone have a name or more information on this Le Dix gold label bag?
> View attachment 5381112
> 
> How rare / special is it?


Without commenting on authenticity, I don't know if I would consider it rare exactly. The gold tags within the moto line (notably the flat brass Firsts) are very sought after but for bags outside of that line, not so much. Maybe rare I guess?  But I wouldn't consider it particularly valuable. It basically just proves it's an earlier bag, 2001. Just my opinion.


----------



## beata-kelly

Could you please identify the color of this bag?


----------



## muchstuff

beata-kelly said:


> Could you please identify the color of this bag?
> View attachment 5382471
> View attachment 5382472


F/W 2013 ultraviolet.


----------



## beata-kelly

muchstuff said:


> F/W 2013 ultraviolet.


thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

beata-kelly said:


> thank you!


Any time.


----------



## kat99

Could anyone help with the color of this? I tried to look up Gris Fonce but it doesn't seem to match for the year..is this the correct shade name? Thank you!









						BALENCIAGA Chevre Classic Hardware Work Gris Fonce | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is a guaranteed authentic BALENCIAGA Chevre Classic Hardware Work in Gris Fonce. This chic tote is crafted of luxurious goatskin leather. The bag features rolled leather top handles with woven detailing and a facing zipper pocket with tassel zipper pulls and belts. It also has dark bronze...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## muchstuff

kat99 said:


> Could anyone help with the color of this? I tried to look up Gris Fonce but it doesn't seem to match for the year..is this the correct shade name? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Chevre Classic Hardware Work Gris Fonce | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is a guaranteed authentic BALENCIAGA Chevre Classic Hardware Work in Gris Fonce. This chic tote is crafted of luxurious goatskin leather. The bag features rolled leather top handles with woven detailing and a facing zipper pocket with tassel zipper pulls and belts. It also has dark bronze...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


S/S 06 grey (gris fonce).


----------



## kat99

muchstuff said:


> S/S 06 grey (gris fonce).



Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

kat99 said:


> Thank you!!


Any time.


----------



## beata-kelly

Could you please identify this color/year?


----------



## muchstuff

beata-kelly said:


> Could you please identify this color/year?
> View attachment 5387506
> View attachment 5387507
> View attachment 5387508


F/W 2013 cigare fonce.


----------



## JuliJenn

Hi 





muchstuff said:


> The style number is only one digit off and that could because of the different strap. What do you see on the tag?



Hi MuchStuff and Ksuromax,

Thank you both tremendously. I think I may have just messed up my response to you, as I'm not sure where I posted it. However  I've taken additional photos in case helpful. The zipper doesn't have the typical B or more recent back of zipper markings. The rivets are square pyramid-esque and the bale is like a U bar with the bottom flat side of the U inside a 'roller-tube' and two circles at the tips of the U that the first links connect into. Its exquisite construction (tho fakes can be well made too, I suppose), but there's something about the feel of the leather and the black fabric of the lining that are in tune with my other Bals but I digress. 

I darkened the photo of the back of the mirror as you can see where the "framing" is I think from my bending it a bit to find the edges. 

Please do not hesitate to reach out if I can offer anything further. 

Again, my sincere gratitude to you for all your time and gracious efforts. Your kindness and help mean a lot to me.


----------



## beata-kelly

muchstuff said:


> F/W 2013 cigare fonce.


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

JuliJenn said:


> Hi
> 
> Hi MuchStuff and Ksuromax,
> 
> Thank you both tremendously. I think I may have just messed up my response to you, as I'm not sure where I posted it. However  I've taken additional photos in case helpful. The zipper doesn't have the typical B or more recent back of zipper markings. The rivets are square pyramid-esque and the bale is like a U bar with the bottom flat side of the U inside a 'roller-tube' and two circles at the tips of the U that the first links connect into. Its exquisite construction (tho fakes can be well made too, I suppose), but there's something about the feel of the leather and the black fabric of the lining that are in tune with my other Bals but I digress.
> 
> I darkened the photo of the back of the mirror as you can see where the "framing" is I think from my bending it a bit to find the edges.
> 
> Please do not hesitate to reach out if I can offer anything further.
> 
> Again, my sincere gratitude to you for all your time and gracious efforts. Your kindness and help mean a lot to me.
> 
> View attachment 5387751
> View attachment 5387752
> View attachment 5387753
> View attachment 5387754
> View attachment 5387756
> View attachment 5387758
> View attachment 5387762
> View attachment 5387763
> View attachment 5387784


Thanks, got your PM, we’ll discuss and get back to you!


----------



## muchstuff

beata-kelly said:


> Thanks!


Any time!


----------



## *Jenn*

lime....pistachio? i really don't think this is AG
this one has me all sorts of confused!






						Balenciaga City Classic Studs Bag Leather Medium Green 969507
					

Online Sale - Authentic Green Balenciaga City Classic Studs Bag Leather Medium at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 969507




					shop.rebag.com


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Could this be a Men's Day in Tomate?  Would that make it 2010?


----------



## reneeluvscoach

reneeluvscoach said:


> Could this be a Men's Day in Tomate?  Would that make it 2010?
> View attachment 5390808
> View attachment 5390808
> View attachment 5390809
> View attachment 5390810


 Or is it Tomato/Rouge 2009?


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> Could this be a Men's Day in Tomate?  Would that make it 2010?
> View attachment 5390808
> View attachment 5390808
> View attachment 5390809
> View attachment 5390810


More likely 07 tomato/rouge. Is there a pocket on the mirror? It's a messenger not a Day.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

muchstuff said:


> More likely 07 tomato/rouge. Is there a pocket on the mirror? It's a messenger not a Day.


Yes, there's a pocket!  In the reference files they call it a Messenger Men's Day.


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> Yes, there's a pocket!  In the reference files they call it a Messenger Men's Day.


Men's Day is a different bag. It looks like the women's day but has a longer heavier strap which adjusts with a buckle on each end. Maybe the messenger was originally called a day messenger, I don't know. But it's known as a messenger as far as I know.


----------



## qtpixtrm

Hello! Can anyone confirm if this is snakeskin? I’ve only seen one other like it online, but in blue.

Thanks!


----------



## R5i4h2c

Hi! Would anyone be able to tell me the model of this bag? I've asked the seller for more pictures but while I wait for those I thought I'd try and see if someone would be able to tell with these


----------



## muchstuff

R5i4h2c said:


> Hi! Would anyone be able to tell me the model of this bag? I've asked the seller for more pictures but while I wait for those I thought I'd try and see if someone would be able to tell with these


It's not authentic, sorry.


----------



## R5i4h2c

muchstuff said:


> It's not authentic, sorry.


Aaah, kinda had a suspicion but thanks for confirming!


----------



## muchstuff

qtpixtrm said:


> Hello! Can anyone confirm if this is snakeskin? I’ve only seen one other like it online, but in blue.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5394181


I'm not good with exotics. I know there were python mini Cities around 2015 and I've seen this style before I think. To my inexperienced eye it looks like some type of snake rather than embossed. You don't have any more pics I guess? Not sure if the back of the tag would help or not. I can't even guarantee authenticity based on just one pic. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## muchstuff

R5i4h2c said:


> Aaah, kinda had a suspicion but thanks for confirming!


Any time.


----------



## Sophie Patterson

Hello,
Can someone help me with this please!
Everything seems ok to me but the bale?
Thanks!


----------



## qtpixtrm

muchstuff said:


> I'm not good with exotics. I know there were python mini Cities around 2015 and I've seen this style before I think. To my inexperienced eye it looks like some type of snake rather than embossed. You don't have any more pics I guess? Not sure if the back of the tag would help or not. I can't even guarantee authenticity based on just one pic. Sorry I can't be of more help.



Thanks, @muchstuff! Was able to get a photo of the back of the tag. I also noticed that the interior is also leather, which is a first for me haha


----------



## muchstuff

Sophie Patterson said:


> Hello,
> Can someone help me with this please!
> Everything seems ok to me but the bale?
> Thanks!
> View attachment 5394863
> View attachment 5394869


Not authentic sorry. Please post any further authentication asks in the “authenticate this” thread.


----------



## Sophie Patterson

muchstuff said:


> Not authentic sorry. Please post any further authentication asks in the “authenticate this” thread.


Oh sorry! Can I ask how you know for the future?
Thanks
Sophie


----------



## muchstuff

Sophie Patterson said:


> Oh sorry! Can I ask how you know for the future?
> Thanks
> Sophie


I’m sorry but we don’t give details so as to not aid any bad guys who may be checking TPF for info. You were right about the bale but that was just one detail that was wrong.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

User error sorry.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Ooops, I posted this in a random spot and can't find it now.  Like back in 2006 or somewhere.

Any guesses as to what color this might be? They say it's from 2012 but I'm not seeing a dark green in the color charts.  I wish TRR's photos weren't so woefully inadequate. Actually I wish TRR wasn't so woefully inadequate.  There's not even a way to contact them to ask for more information.


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-giant-12-motocross-velo-bag-dhwto


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> Ooops, I posted this in a random spot and can't find it now.  Like back in 2006 or somewhere.
> 
> Any guesses as to what color this might be? They say it's from 2012 but I'm not seeing a dark green in the color charts.  I wish TRR's photos weren't so woefully inadequate. Actually I wish TRR wasn't so woefully inadequate.  There's not even a way to contact them to ask for more information.
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-giant-12-motocross-velo-bag-dhwto


I'm sure we've discussed this colour somewhere before. Sadly, I have such a crap memory. It would have to be 2012 because that was the only year Bal made G12 rose gold HW. And there were limited edition colours that year so maybe this was one of them? Hopefully I'll remember something more, or someone else will have some info.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Thanks, I'll do more searching in the color thread.


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> Thanks, I'll do more searching in the color thread.


Jeez, it's right on the chart, F/W 2012 poker fonce.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

muchstuff said:


> Jeez, it's right on the chart, F/W 2012 poker fonce.


Oh, ha ha, I missed it too!


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Okay, I've got another one.  This shape says "velo" but the tag and shoulder strap length are throwing me off.  Can anyone identify what this is? https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-balenciaga-city-giant-studs-bag-leather-medium986491


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> Okay, I've got another one.  This shape says "velo" but the tag and shoulder strap length are throwing me off.  Can anyone identify what this is? https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-balenciaga-city-giant-studs-bag-leather-medium986491


F/W 2015 rouge cerise Velo.


----------



## Norm.Core

Hello Bal experts,

Could you please identify this particular style?

TIA!


----------



## muchstuff

Norm.Core said:


> Hello Bal experts,
> 
> Could you please identify this particular style?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5398697


Bowler/ bowling bag. There are a couple very similar styles that are labelled as such.


----------



## Norm.Core

muchstuff said:


> Bowler/ bowling bag. There are a couple very similar styles that are labelled as such.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Norm.Core said:


> Thank you!


Any time.


----------



## Norm.Core

Never mind. Found the info.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

muchstuff said:


> F/W 2015 rouge cerise Velo.


THank you!


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> THank you!


My pleasure.


----------



## 07Daisy91

__





						B Quilted Large Flap Bag
					






					uk.designerexchange.com
				




Does this bag have a different name, or is it just a "quilted flap bag"? I wanted to look for more info on this model.
Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

07Daisy91 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B Quilted Large Flap Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uk.designerexchange.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this bag have a different name, or is it just a "quilted flap bag"? I wanted to look for more info on this model.
> Thank you.


Sorry, I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## JessicaWBath

This is a bag with removable chain. Bought in a Barcelona branch of El Corté Inglés in maybe 2008/2009.
The centre of the flap is suede with the logo/name embossed. The rest is leather. Her tag is white and says “made in Spain” on the reverse, so I’m wondering if she might have been a special edition for the Spanish department store.

Before I get her restored, I thought I’d ask if anyone knows her name? In case it’s cheaper to buy a replacement!

she’s about 30cm in length. 

thanks in advance!!


----------



## muchstuff

JessicaWBath said:


> This is a bag with removable chain. Bought in a Barcelona branch of El Corté Inglés in maybe 2008/2009.
> The centre of the flap is suede with the logo/name embossed. The rest is leather. Her tag is white and says “made in Spain” on the reverse, so I’m wondering if she might have been a special edition for the Spanish department store.
> 
> Before I get her restored, I thought I’d ask if anyone knows her name? In case it’s cheaper to buy a replacement!
> 
> thanks in advance!!


I'm sorry, I'm not familiar with this style.


----------



## LostInBal

JessicaWBath said:


> This is a bag with removable chain. Bought in a Barcelona branch of El Corté Inglés in maybe 2008/2009.
> The centre of the flap is suede with the logo/name embossed. The rest is leather. Her tag is white and says “made in Spain” on the reverse, so I’m wondering if she might have been a special edition for the Spanish department store.
> 
> Before I get her restored, I thought I’d ask if anyone knows her name? In case it’s cheaper to buy a replacement!
> 
> she’s about 30cm in length.
> 
> thanks in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 5399568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399569


Yes, the “El Corte Ingles” used to sell Balenciaga bags but they are pre Guesquiere era (non Motorcycle range). They even had their special editions but it should say “El Corte Inglés” on front tag. I don’t think they had a name in concrete for each one ..


----------



## JessicaWBath

LostInBal said:


> Yes, the “El Corte Ingles” used to sell Balenciaga bags but they are pre Guesquiere era (non Motorcycle range). They even had their special editions but it should say “El Corte Inglés” on front tag. I don’t think they had a name in concrete for each one ..



Thanks for the info, that's interesting. I definitely bought this between 2007 and 2009 (not to say it wasn't older than that, though), from the store, so maybe it's not one of their special editions, given how early they would've been, and there's no reference to El Corte on or in the bag itself, or in / on the dust bag. 

Thank you, @LostInBal and @muchstuff - a mystery!


----------



## Mimikins24

Found this on tRR so of course there is no good information. Anyone know what this model is?



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/crossbody-bags/balenciaga-chevre-messenger-bag-dbusk


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> Found this on tRR so of course there is no good information. Anyone know what this model is?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/crossbody-bags/balenciaga-chevre-messenger-bag-dbusk


It may not have had an actual name. I’m afraid I can’t help with this one.


----------



## samfalstaff

What year and color do you think this is?


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-work-bag-div30


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> What year and color do you think this is?
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-work-bag-div30



There are so many blues… @fayden could it be an 05 teal? I know you have that colour.


----------



## earswithfeet

Found this on TRR
Color "burgundy"...I really hate their not helpful pics and descriptions. Could this be RT? TIA guys.
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-leather-handle-bag-ch8kk


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Found this on TRR
> Color "burgundy"...I really hate their not helpful pics and descriptions. Could this be RT? TIA guys.
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-leather-handle-bag-ch8kk


I’d say there’s a good chance.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> I’d say there’s a good chance.


Thank you dear 
Import and tax would elevate the price up to nearly 450 €. Dang it...


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Thank you dear
> Import and tax would elevate the price up to nearly 450 €. Dang it...


I buy mostly from the US and the dollar exchange rate kills.


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> There are so many blues… @fayden could it be an 05 teal? I know you have that colour.



Yup I'd say that was teal. Good deal! hope someone here got it!


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> Yup I'd say that was teal. Good deal! hope someone here got it!


Me too!


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Aaaaacccckkk!  I've been waiting for this for a very long time...is this Lagon??  It says heavy discoloration but I'm not seeing it...anyone else?


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-giant-12-velo-bag-dmcwa


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> Aaaaacccckkk!  I've been waiting for this for a very long time...is this Lagon??  It says heavy discoloration but I'm not seeing it...anyone else?
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-giant-12-velo-bag-dmcwa


Looks like lagon, especially if they know it’s 2012. Do you think they think the natural striations in the leather are discolouration? I can’t see what they’re talking about either.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

muchstuff said:


> Looks like lagon, especially if they know it’s 2012. Do you think they think the natural striations in the leather are discolouration? I can’t see what they’re talking about either.


That's what I was wondering.  At 20% off it might be worth it to take a chance and if the bottom is in bad shape, send it off to Barbara.  Any guesses as to what this one might be?  Nothing is jumping out at me in the reference library.  No mention of "metallic calfskin".


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-motocross-classic-velo-bag-dct9x


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> That's what I was wondering.  At 20% off it might be worth it to take a chance and if the bottom is in bad shape, send it off to Barbara.  Any guesses as to what this one might be?  Nothing is jumping out at me in the reference library.  No mention of "metallic calfskin".
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-motocross-classic-velo-bag-dct9x


Pearly bronze, I have it and it’s a really lovely bag. 2013 limited edition. It’s more like a sheen rather than a heavy metallic.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

muchstuff said:


> Pearly bronze, I have it and it’s a really lovely bag. 2013 limited edition.


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

@reneeluvscoach here’s a pic…


----------



## reneeluvscoach

muchstuff said:


> @reneeluvscoach here’s a pic…
> 
> View attachment 5405282


 Well, got 'em both, I'll let you know how it goes, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> Well, got 'em both, I'll let you know how it goes, lol.


 Good choices!


----------



## Mimikins24

reneeluvscoach said:


> Well, got 'em both, I'll let you know how it goes, lol.


Gorgeous selections! Please come back with some photos!


----------



## dolali

Of course, the listing from trr does not have the necessary pics to authenticate and/or id color 
But by any chance anyone knows what yellow this could be? 



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-hobo-bag-dl484
		


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Of course, the listing from trr does not have the necessary pics to authenticate and/or id color
> But by any chance anyone knows what yellow this could be?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-hobo-bag-dl484
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


Looks like mangue. Maybe marigold? Hard to tell, the lightings pretty bright.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Looks like mangue. Maybe marigold? Hard to tell, the lightings pretty bright.



Thank you @muchstuff for your quick response!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Thank you @muchstuff for your quick response!


If I had to guess just one I’d think mangue.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> If I had to guess just one I’d think mangue.



Thank you! 

I had a Day in Mangue that I liked but sold. I regret it every time spring/summer comes around!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I had a Day in Mangue that I liked but sold. I regret it every time spring/summer comes around!


One of my favourite Bal colours.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> One of my favourite Bal colours.



Oh yes.... mine too!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> If I had to guess just one I’d think mangue.


It's pretty! Is it orangey like it looks in on the site?


----------



## theatot

Hi, I purchased this preloved Balenciaga. My first. Unfortunately it doesn’t come with a strap. Can someone please let me know the model of this Balenciaga? TIA! ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> It's pretty! Is it orangey like it looks in on the site?


Not as orange as the jaune marigold. Think mangoes vs marigold flowers.


----------



## muchstuff

theatot said:


> Hi, I purchased this preloved Balenciaga. My first. Unfortunately it doesn’t come with a strap. Can someone please let me know the model of this Balenciaga? TIA! ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408420
> View attachment 5408420


Without commenting on authenticity, the style looks to be a Part Time with covered hardware.


----------



## theatot

muchstuff said:


> Without commenting on authenticity, the style looks to be a Part Time with covered hardware.


Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

theatot said:


> Thank you so much!


My pleasure.


----------



## earswithfeet

Morning you beautiful people, 
any idea what this color might be? Seller says she got the bag around 2008, but no color from that year matches. No receipt, tags or anything either...
Looks a greenish 
in some pics and more grey and faded in others  
I love the giant hobo style.
Sorry for the screenshots, can't insert the link. Dunno why. Listing is on VC.


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Morning you beautiful people,
> any idea what this color might be? Seller says she got the bag around 2008, but no color from that year matches. No receipt, tags or anything either...
> Looks a greenish
> in some pics and more grey and faded in others
> I love the giant hobo style.
> Sorry for the screenshots, can't insert the link. Dunno why. Listing is on VC.
> View attachment 5408887
> View attachment 5408888
> View attachment 5408889
> View attachment 5408890
> View attachment 5408891
> View attachment 5408892


Photos are terrible, could be an 08 vert thyme.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> Photos are terrible, could be an 08 vert thyme.


I know, right? Terrible pics...   
I was thinking vert thyme, too. But looks so faded. Maybe I'll ask her for a couple better pics. Thanks muchstuff, you're a doll


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> I know, right? Terrible pics...
> I was thinking vert thyme, too. But looks so faded. Maybe I'll ask her for a couple better pics. Thanks muchstuff, you're a doll


Any time, it’s not a bold colour to begin with. I’ve always thought it was a pretty, muted green.


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

Hey guys. Appreciate any help. Just want to check this IS a City as advertised. Any help is really gratefully recvd. Thank you x


----------



## muchstuff

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> Hey guys. Appreciate any help. Just want to check this IS a City as advertised. Any help is really gratefully recvd. Thank you x


Please post on the “authenticate this” thread with the required photos (see post at top of the page on that thread for info).


----------



## JuliJenn

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, got your PM, we’ll discuss and get back to you!


Thank you both so kindly, Muchstuff and Kursomax!  I truly appreciate it!


----------



## JuliJenn

muchstuff said:


> The style number is only one digit off and that could because of the different strap. What do you see on the tag?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> @muchstuff, I cannot thank you and @ksuromax and @atlantis1982 enough for going so deep on the dive on this bag for me. I've been catching up on your posts on me and my bag's behalf.
> 
> I appreciate your efforts more than I can express, especially with me not being able to get back here on TPF to respond as often as I wish I could.
> 
> I should have done my due diligence before buying like I usually do, but it was such an unusual style and is so well constructed that I thought, "this can't be fake!" . However, there are obviously some really well-made fakes out there. It is looking, from what I'm gathering from Ksuromax and the other bag of similar style found by Atlantis1982 that it is looking like my bag is among them?
> 
> Thank you all again so, so very much for everything and I wish you a wonderful weekend!   All my best!!!


----------



## fashionmaudel

Can someone tell me what color this is?  It doesn't look like the other pics of *Rose Jaipur. 








						Balenciaga Rose Jaipur Lambskin Leather Giant 12 Gold Motorcycle City Bag
					

This beautiful Balenciaga Lambskin Leather Motorcycle City Bag has a chic shape that is made of distressed lambskin leather in a peachy pink color, with gorgeous giant 12 hardware that creates a lovely color combination. It also has a detachable shoulder strap for those non-toting days and a...




					www.yoogiscloset.com
				



*


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Can someone tell me what color this is?  It doesn't look like the other pics of *Rose Jaipur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Rose Jaipur Lambskin Leather Giant 12 Gold Motorcycle City Bag
> 
> 
> This beautiful Balenciaga Lambskin Leather Motorcycle City Bag has a chic shape that is made of distressed lambskin leather in a peachy pink color, with gorgeous giant 12 hardware that creates a lovely color combination. It also has a detachable shoulder strap for those non-toting days and a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The colour code is for rose thulian which is a 2012 colour. I don’t like the look of the tag on this bag.


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> The colour code is for rose thulian which is a 2012 colour. I don’t like the look of the tag on this bag.


Ok thanks, I’ll stay away from it! I’ve heard Rose Thulian fades badly so I actually wouldn’t want to purchase if it was ok.


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Ok thanks, I’ll stay away from it! I’ve heard Rose Thulian fades badly so I actually wouldn’t want to purchase if it was ok.


Yeah unless I'm missing something I'd say that's a pretty sketchy tag, back and front.


----------



## dolali

earswithfeet said:


> Found this on TRR
> Color "burgundy"...I really hate their not helpful pics and descriptions. Could this be RT? TIA guys.
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-leather-handle-bag-ch8kk





muchstuff said:


> I’d say there’s a good chance.



Just bought this one (after reading @earswithfeet was not going to get it), so hopefully it IS a RT Day.
I have wanted a RT Day for the longest time.


----------



## earswithfeet

dolali said:


> Just bought this one (after reading @earswithfeet was not going to get it), so hopefully it IS a RT Day.
> I have wanted a RT Day for the longest time.


Yay, I'm glad you got her 
I was thinking really hard to pull the trigger on this one. But it's such a hassle ordering from outside Europe (tax, import duties and such). Just uugghh...


----------



## dolali

earswithfeet said:


> Yay, I'm glad you got her
> I was thinking really hard to pull the trigger on this one. But it's such a hassle ordering from outside Europe (tax, import duties and such). Just uugghh...



Thank you so much! I will post pics to authenticate and to id when it arrives. 
So sorry there are so many added costs when buying from outside the USA  (UGH is right!)


----------



## atlantis1982

muchstuff said:


> Yeah unless I'm missing something I'd say that's a pretty sketchy tag, back and front.


I contacted Yoogi's about it so they've pulled the listing to reexamine it.  
I have to say their CS is very responsive and receptive to any potential authenticity issues, which, sadly, is a rarity among resellers.


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> I contacted Yoogi's about it so they've pulled the listing to reexamine it.
> I have to say their CS is very responsive and receptive to any potential authenticity issues, which, sadly, is a rarity among resellers.


It'll be interesting to see what they say.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

fashionmaudel said:


> Ok thanks, I’ll stay away from it! I’ve heard Rose Thulian fades badly so I actually wouldn’t want to purchase if it was ok.


I haven't had any issues with my rose thulian fading.  It's still as vibrant as ever but I don't use it a lot.


----------



## Mimikins24

Curious about what model this is?





__





						Leather handbag Balenciaga White in Leather - 23390484
					

Buy your leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Leather handbag Balenciaga White in Leather available. 23390484




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> Curious about what model this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather handbag Balenciaga White in Leather - 23390484
> 
> 
> Buy your leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Leather handbag Balenciaga White in Leather available. 23390484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


The style is just called a Purse.


----------



## earswithfeet

Hey guys, is this color granny? Should be, right?
Listing is from VC (pretty old listing, too), can't get the link to work...sorry.
Here are some screenshots







Do you think the stains on the back and handles can be removed or at least be made less visible? I contacted the seller to ask, if the bag is even still available. TIA!


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Hey guys, is this color granny? Should be, right?
> Listing is from VC (pretty old listing, too), can't get the link to work...sorry.
> Here are some screenshots
> View attachment 5419232
> View attachment 5419233
> View attachment 5419234
> View attachment 5419235
> View attachment 5419236
> View attachment 5419237
> 
> Do you think the stains on the back and handles can be removed or at least be made less visible? I contacted the seller to ask, if the bag is even still available. TIA!


Looks like granny. As to cleaning it up it’s always hard to say. Handles are usually doubtful though.


----------



## fashionmaudel

Can anyone tell me if this is a real Bal style?  I’ve never seen an E/W bag with a zipper like this from Balenciaga.





__





						BALENCIAGA Men Bags - Vestiaire Collective
					

Buy second-hand BALENCIAGA bags for Men on Vestiaire Collective. Buy, sell, empty your wardrobe on our website.




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## LostInBal

fashionmaudel said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is a real Bal style?  I’ve never seen an E/W bag with a zipper like this from Balenciaga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Men Bags - Vestiaire Collective
> 
> 
> Buy second-hand BALENCIAGA bags for Men on Vestiaire Collective. Buy, sell, empty your wardrobe on our website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


Link doesn’t work


----------



## andral5

LostInBal said:


> Link doesn’t work


Worked for me but I cannot help.


----------



## LostInBal

andral5 said:


> Worked for me but I cannot help.


Could you please post a screenshot or a photo?


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is a real Bal style?  I’ve never seen an E/W bag with a zipper like this from Balenciaga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Men Bags - Vestiaire Collective
> 
> 
> Buy second-hand BALENCIAGA bags for Men on Vestiaire Collective. Buy, sell, empty your wardrobe on our website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


Without commenting on authenticity it looks like the men’s everyday east-west tote.


----------



## arqfpca

Hi! I have just bought this Balenciaga, but couldn't find much info on it... i'm guessing it's about 10-15 yrs old... any insights?
Does anyone own this same model? It has the same twist lock from the cherche midi bags. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 00015vg

Anyone know what color this bag is?


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/balenciaga-motocross-giant-12-city-bag-dvkaf
		

I just bought it and am very curious to know the color name as I want to buy my mom a clutch in the same color  TRR says it's from SS09, though I can't confirm since it has yet to arrive and TRR's pictures are almost always lacking in some way or another. I can provide pictures of the bag in natural lighting once it gets to me but for the time being is anyone able to ID the color just off the listing? Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

00015vg said:


> Anyone know what color this bag is?
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/balenciaga-motocross-giant-12-city-bag-dvkaf
> 
> 
> I just bought it and am very curious to know the color name as I want to buy my mom a clutch in the same color  TRR says it's from SS09, though I can't confirm since it has yet to arrive and TRR's pictures are almost always lacking in some way or another. I can provide pictures of the bag in natural lighting once it gets to me but for the time being is anyone able to ID the color just off the listing? Thanks!


It can't be 2009 because it would have G21 hardware. Might be a 2012 cumin. When you get it post the tag back and we can take a look.


----------



## andral5

LostInBal said:


> Could you please post a screenshot or a photo?


Sorry I just now read this. I will try a bit later since I'm at work now.


----------



## 00015vg

muchstuff said:


> It can't be 2009 because it would have G21 hardware. Might be a 2012 cumin. When you get it post the tag back and we can take a look.


Sorry for some reason I never saw your reply but yes, you're right! I didn't even notice that but from looking at the tag I see it has a K which would indicate it's a FW12 cumin, right? Here are the pictures!


----------



## muchstuff

00015vg said:


> Sorry for some reason I never saw your reply but yes, you're right! I didn't even notice that but from looking at the tag I see it has a K which would indicate it's a FW12 cumin, right? Here are the pictures!


Yes it is.


----------



## earswithfeet

Hey peeps!
Could this be a 2003 lilac First? 
I can't read the tag...
https://de.thevintagebar.com/balenciaga-first?pdp=628b58b541a5797f43bed9a1&position=3


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Hey peeps!
> Could this be a 2003 lilac First?
> I can't read the tag...
> https://de.thevintagebar.com/balenciaga-first?pdp=628b58b541a5797f43bed9a1&position=3


Could be, @fayden would probably know.


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> Could be, @fayden would probably know.





earswithfeet said:


> Hey peeps!
> Could this be a 2003 lilac First?
> I can't read the tag...
> https://de.thevintagebar.com/balenciaga-first?pdp=628b58b541a5797f43bed9a1&position=3



Yup that's a lilac 2003. Not bad.


----------



## earswithfeet

I THINK I found a 2005 bronze metallic Work (saw a pic of the tag). These bags don't have the metal plate, do they? The price is soooooo good (at least I think it is). Have it on reserved until tonight.
Only 2 screenshots for now, sorry...



 Anyone?


----------



## earswithfeet

fayden said:


> Yup that's a lilac 2003. Not bad.


Thanks @fayden


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> I THINK I found a 2005 bronze metallic Work (saw a pic of the tag). These bags don't have the metal plate, do they? The price is soooooo good (at least I think it is). Have it on reserved until tonight.
> Only 2 screenshots for now, sorry...
> View attachment 5432907
> View attachment 5432908
> 
> Anyone?


I can’t tell anything from these pics, it could just be glare from lighting, sorry. Just my opinion but it looks too chocolatey for bronze.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> I can’t tell anything from these pics, it could just be glare from lighting, sorry. Just my opinion but it looks too chocolatey for bronze.


Sorry, I was so excited and in a hurry. Chocalety? Hm, really? I see bronze, but maybe that's just wishful thinking 
Here's the rest of the pics from the listing


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Sorry, I was so excited and in a hurry. Chocalety? Hm, really? I see bronze, but maybe that's just wishful thinking
> Here's the rest of the pics from the listing
> View attachment 5433068
> View attachment 5433069
> View attachment 5433070
> View attachment 5433071
> View attachment 5433072
> View attachment 5433073
> View attachment 5433074
> View attachment 5433075


OK in these pics it does look more bronze.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> OK in these pics it does look more bronze.


Thanks dear! Any red flags? There's no metal plate inside, but a quick research told me that's normal with these metallic bags. Didn't know that...still so much to learn.


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Thanks dear! Any red flags? There's no metal plate inside, but a quick research told me that's normal with these metallic bags. Didn't know that...still so much to learn.


Nothing’s screaming fake but of course there are no helpful pics for authenticating.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> Nothing’s screaming fake but of course there are no helpful pics for authenticating.


Thanks as always, much appreciated.
This bag still has me scratching my head...
The seller is really kind and forthcoming about my questions for more pics, though. I'll give her that.
BUT a 2005 bag in Agneau? Huh? Also, the back of the tag looks all kinds of strange. I'm totally weirded out...



Lemme know, if I should post this again in the AT thread.


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Thanks as always, much appreciated.
> This bag still has me scratching my head...
> The seller is really kind and forthcoming about my questions for more pics, though. I'll give her that.
> BUT a 2005 bag in Agneau? Huh? Also, the back of the tag looks all kinds of strange. I'm totally weirded out...
> View attachment 5433124
> View attachment 5433125
> 
> Lemme know, if I should post this again in the AT thread.


The metallics were agneau. I’m running out the door but I always advise posting the correct pics on the
AT thread.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> The metallics were agneau. I’m running out the door but I always advise posting the correct pics on the
> AT thread.


Thanks for the info about the leather. I would love to post the pics needed for authentication. Alas, the seller refuses to send me the requested pics...
She suggests buying the bag and claiming a refund with PayPal, if the bag turns out to be a fake. Just great, exactly my idea of fun! So I guess that's that then...


----------



## muchstuff

Your call of course. I wish the tag was clearer but it doesn’t look overtly fake. Upper case is correct for some of these older bags.


----------



## fayden

I think the bronze work looks legit to me.


----------



## earswithfeet

fayden said:


> I think the bronze work looks legit to me.


Hehe, thanks to a couple of loveley gals, I think so too now


----------



## LostInBal

toni22 said:


> hi guys.  my friend who is a bit older than me, a fashion stylist,  who also teases me about my bbag habit told that she had an older
> bbag that she got from a shoot a while back that she never used and is in her closet.  she said it was from before the motorcycle bags, she thinks it was perhaps 2001.  i asked her to bring it to dinner last night and she did.  i dont have pics but i will describe.
> 
> it was black, sort of pouchlike with a really big flap front.  it had a buckel belt type strap that went around the whole bag, around the bottom and attacked, up the sides, then up into the strap.  if you put it on your shoulder it would hit kind of at your waist.
> 
> then inside the bag it had a zipper compartment, then a leather tag that read "balenciaga"  but the tag was rather large.  then you flip the tag over, and the mirror is under there, attached to the back of the tag.
> it also had tassels attached to either side of the bag to where the stap was attached on brass rings. there were a few studs that were holding the strap to the bag that looked like flat brass studs to me
> 
> and... it was so so so so  soft........just buttery.
> 
> i have to take pics to show you, but wanted to know if anyone knew what bag this was...
> im gonna get her to sell me that bag!!!
> 
> t


Could it be this one? There also exists one very similar but the mirror is attached to the inside of the bag and strap comes without hardware.


----------



## dignatius

Hello,

Are any of these bags a 2007 Violet (Grape)?   If so, would it be Chevre or Agneau?  I sold my 2007 Violet Work years ago because it was way too big but I remember loving the squishiness of that leather.  Very tempted to replace it with a smaller bag...

Bag 1:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/154787739266
Bag 2:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/354112644952
Bag 3:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/234589453999


----------



## jsmnflwr

Hello! Hoping that someone is able to identify the colour of this Balenciaga? It looks a bit yellow to me. Could it be dune?


----------



## earswithfeet

Hi all!
I need you guys help. I just got my Purse and I love this style and shape so much, ugh  
But I can't figure out what color this is. At first I thought it's Caramel, but it's too dark. Then I thought maybe cognac? But I just don't know...
Anyone have an idea?
Here's some pics







Lighting is terrible today...but the 2nd pic looks best, I think. Mirror is a bit darker than the bag. TIA!


----------



## seidokat

earswithfeet said:


> At first I thought it's Caramel, but it's too dark. Then I thought maybe cognac? But I just don't know...


As far as I know, the last season that Bal put the little pocket on the backside of the mirror was in F/W 2008, so it's from that year or before then. If you're sure that it's not Caramel, maybe it's a slightly faded Saddle?


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Hi all!
> I need you guys help. I just got my Purse and I love this style and shape so much, ugh
> But I can't figure out what color this is. At first I thought it's Caramel, but it's too dark. Then I thought maybe cognac? But I just don't know...
> Anyone have an idea?
> Here's some pics
> View attachment 5573259
> View attachment 5573260
> View attachment 5573261
> View attachment 5573262
> View attachment 5573263
> View attachment 5573264
> 
> Lighting is terrible today...but the 2nd pic looks best, I think. Mirror is a bit darker than the bag. TIA!


The Purse style was produced from 04 to 06 (if I’m not wrong..). My guess is Camel.


----------



## earswithfeet

seidokat said:


> As far as I know, the last season that Bal put the little pocket on the backside of the mirror was in F/W 2008, so it's from that year or before then. If you're sure that it's not Caramel, maybe it's a slightly faded Saddle?


Not sure if the Purse style was discontinued in 06 or 07, but it was def not around in 08 anymore.


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> The Purse style was produced from 04 to 06 (if I’m not wrong..). My guess is Camel.


Hm, now that I'm looking at the color swatches for the millionth time, it could be Camel 
Thanks!


----------



## Conni618

earswithfeet said:


> Hm, now that I'm looking at the color swatches for the millionth time, it could be Camel
> Thanks!


Agree with LostInBal.  The color of your Purse is a good match for my 06 Camel Day.


----------



## earswithfeet

Conni618 said:


> Agree with LostInBal.  The color of your Purse is a good match for my 06 Camel Day.


Thanks, dear. Love this light brown shade. A Camel Day? Sounds yummy


----------



## cookcather

Hi there, I’m wondering about the color/year of this one, please. Really appreciate any help! 

Thanks, 
Catherine


----------



## muchstuff

cookcather said:


> Hi there, I’m wondering about the color/year of this one, please. Really appreciate any help!
> 
> Thanks,
> Catherine
> 
> View attachment 5576804
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576806
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576808


Pic of the front of the silver tag please.


----------



## cookcather

muchstuff said:


> Pic of the front of the silver tag please.


Okay, I’ll ask the seller. Thanks


----------



## cookcather

cookcather said:


> Okay, I’ll ask the seller. Thanks





muchstuff said:


> Pic of the front of the silver tag please.


I’ve got it, actually!


----------



## LostInBal

cookcather said:


> Hi there, I’m wondering about the color/year of this one, please. Really appreciate any help!
> 
> Thanks,
> Catherine
> 
> View attachment 5576804
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576806
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576808


It’s either 08 T tag Turquoise or sky blue


----------



## cookcather

LostInBal said:


> It’s either 08 T tag Turquoise or sky blue


Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

cookcather said:


> I’ve got it, actually!
> 
> View attachment 5576832


Looks like it could be S/S 08 sky blue.


----------



## cookcather

muchstuff said:


> Looks like it could be S/S 08 sky blue.


Thanks! I had a sky blue once but sold it. It was in pretty rough shape, though. I’m looking for a First or Twiggy in light blue or pink.


----------



## muchstuff

cookcather said:


> Thanks! I had a sky blue once but sold it. It was in pretty rough shape, though. I’m looking for a First or Twiggy in light blue or pink.


Good luck!


----------



## cookcather

One more, pretty please!  I think this may be Framboise?


----------



## muchstuff

cookcather said:


> One more, pretty please!  I think this may be Framboise?
> 
> View attachment 5577074
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577075
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577076
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577077


----------



## cookcather

muchstuff said:


>


Thanks again!


----------



## muchstuff

cookcather said:


> Thanks again!


Any time.


----------



## LostInBal

cookcather said:


> Thank you!!


It’s definitely 08 Turquoise. 08 Sky blue fades to a grayish with very light blue hue as you can see in the following pics


----------



## cookcather

LostInBal said:


> It’s definitely 08 Turquoise. 08 Sky blue fades to a grayish with very light blue hue as you can see in the following pics
> 
> View attachment 5577094
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577098


Yes, I see! Thanks, that’s super helpful.


----------



## houseof999

What color is this? TIA.


----------



## ghoulish

Hi fellow Bal lovers! I’m hoping you can help me figure out which color is Day is. I’m leaning towards 05 Sky Blue but it’s so hard to tell! Many thanks!

These are taken with natural daylight:








And this one is in artificial lighting:


----------



## Umm_amira

Hi.
A local group got this up for sale. Navy colourd. Can somebody help me authentify it?


----------



## atlantis1982

Umm_amira said:


> Hi.
> A local group got this up for sale. Navy colourd. Can somebody help me authentify it?
> View attachment 5578438
> View attachment 5578439
> View attachment 5578440


Please post in the authentication thread and someone can help you.


----------



## Umm_amira

atlantis1982 said:


> Please post in the authentication thread and someone can help you.


I though I did??


----------



## atlantis1982

Umm_amira said:


> I though I did??


This is the identify thread.  Here's the link to what you want:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/page-1355


----------



## chowlover2

ghoulish said:


> Hi fellow Bal lovers! I’m hoping you can help me figure out which color is Day is. I’m leaning towards 05 Sky Blue but it’s so hard to tell! Many thanks!
> 
> These are taken with natural daylight:
> 
> View attachment 5578408
> View attachment 5578407
> View attachment 5578409
> View attachment 5578410
> View attachment 5578411
> 
> 
> And this one is in artificial lighting:
> 
> View attachment 5578412


She is gorgeous in any light!


----------



## Conni618

ghoulish said:


> Hi fellow Bal lovers! I’m hoping you can help me figure out which color is Day is. I’m leaning towards 05 Sky Blue but it’s so hard to tell! Many thanks!
> 
> These are taken with natural daylight:
> 
> View attachment 5578408
> View attachment 5578407
> View attachment 5578409
> View attachment 5578410
> 
> 
> And this one is in artificial lighting:
> 
> View attachment 5578412


Beautiful bag. If the rivets on the handle are unnotched, as they appear to be, then it must be the S/S 05 Sky Blue.  Amazing preservation of color, if so.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Does anyone know what style this is? Is this the Trapeze?


----------



## Conni618

SilverStCloud said:


> Does anyone know what style this is? Is this the Trapeze?
> 
> View attachment 5579413
> 
> View attachment 5579414
> 
> View attachment 5579415
> 
> View attachment 5579416


I’ve seen photos but never knew the name.  Found this, so I’m thinking, yes!









						BALENCIAGA  -   The Trapeze
					

The Trapeze, another new style for FW10.  Three full length separate internal compartments, seems to have been designed for these who need ...




					incultstatus.blogspot.com


----------



## SilverStCloud

Conni618 said:


> I’ve seen photos but never knew the name.  Found this, so I’m thinking, yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA  -   The Trapeze
> 
> 
> The Trapeze, another new style for FW10.  Three full length separate internal compartments, seems to have been designed for these who need ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> incultstatus.blogspot.com


Thank you!!!!


----------



## ghoulish

Conni618 said:


> Beautiful bag. If the rivets on the handle are unnotched, as they appear to be, then it must be the S/S 05 Sky Blue.  Amazing preservation of color, if so.


Yes, they are! Thank you so much! I am in disbelief I found this in such good condition. A stunning color indeed!


----------



## cookcather

muchstuff said:


>


Hi ladies! I received the bag and it’s more lavender than pink to me. I’ve been staring at the 2009 color charts and I don’t see an obvious match…Is framboise still our best guess with these new photos? Ty!


----------



## atlantis1982

cookcather said:


> Hi ladies! I received the bag and it’s more lavender than pink to me. I’ve been staring at the 2009 color charts and I don’t see an obvious match…Is framboise still our best guess with these new photos? Ty!
> 
> View attachment 5580519
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580523


Your bag looks like a limited edition color from F/W 2009 called Lilac


----------



## cookcather

atlantis1982 said:


> Your bag looks like a limited edition color from F/W 2009 called Lilac


I think so too, but I know some special editions have a different lining. I’m so glad to have your opinion/confirmation - I LOVE the color, and given it already shows some wear, I won’t feel bad carrying it daily. I have too many Bals sitting in their dust bags bc I’m too scared to take them out of the house!  Thanks Atlantis1982!


----------



## atlantis1982

cookcather said:


> I think so too, but I know some special editions have a different lining. I’m so glad to have your opinion/confirmation - I LOVE the color, and given it already shows some wear, I won’t feel bad carrying it daily. I have too many Bals sitting in their dust bags bc I’m too scared to take them out of the house!  Thanks Atlantis1982!


Your welcome!


----------



## magzilla89

Any ideas on the name of this clutch?


----------



## earswithfeet

SilverStCloud said:


> Does anyone know what style this is? Is this the Trapeze?
> 
> View attachment 5579413
> 
> View attachment 5579414
> 
> View attachment 5579415
> 
> View attachment 5579416


Ooh, never seen this style before. I sure like it a lot. Color is also very nice.


----------



## gigi.ponyo

Hi, can anyone help me with this bag? I plan to buy it but still wondering about its legit. It has YKK zipper.
Thanks guys


----------



## earswithfeet

This is a Sky blue slim hobo, right?


http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...der-day-balenciaga-handtaschen-24804882.shtml


----------



## magzilla89

Can anyone help to identify this bag? I've searched and searched!
g
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





s


----------



## muchstuff

magzilla89 said:


> Can anyone help to identify this bag? I've searched and searched!
> g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s


It would be part of the Papier line but I don't have a specific name for it, sorry.


----------



## atlantis1982

muchstuff said:


> It would be part of the Papier line but I don't have a specific name for it, sorry.


@magzilla89 Here's a listing from Yoogi's of the same style (515859): https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...in-leather-papier-view-clutch-bag-130364.html  They're calling it a Papier View Clutch.


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> @magzilla89 Here's a listing from Yoogi's of the same style (515859): https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...in-leather-papier-view-clutch-bag-130364.html  They're calling it a Papier View Clutch.


Different style number but similar.


----------



## magzilla89

atlantis1982 said:


> @magzilla89 Here's a listing from Yoogi's of the same style (515859): https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...in-leather-papier-view-clutch-bag-130364.html  They're calling it a Papier View Clutch.


Thank you! In your opinion - does this look authentic?


----------



## atlantis1982

magzilla89 said:


> Thank you! In your opinion - does this look authentic?


You would have to ask one of the authenticators; I don't have a great deal of knowledge regarding the Papier line!  
And looking at it again I think @muchstuff is correct it's not _quite _the same bag as the View; yours looks longer.


----------



## zoelovescleo

Can someone help me with what colour my zippy wallet is? Purchased from Vestiaire Collective. Rose gold hardware


----------



## muchstuff

Zoe Georgopoulos said:


> Can someone help me with what colour my zippy wallet is? Purchased from Vestiaire Collective. Rose gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 5583376
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583377


Can you post a pic of the interior tag, back and front?


----------



## cookcather

Hello ladies! Can anyone help me ID the color/year of this beauty?


----------



## muchstuff

cookcather said:


> Hello ladies! Can anyone help me ID the color/year of this beauty?
> 
> View attachment 5583744
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583747
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583748
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583749


S/S 2013 bleu acier.


----------



## cookcather

muchstuff said:


> S/S 2013 bleu acier.


Thank you muchstuff! You should write a book!


----------



## muchstuff

cookcather said:


> Thank you muchstuff! You should write a book!


----------



## zoelovescleo

muchstuff said:


> Can you post a pic of the interior tag, back and front?


Number is 
253053.6411.527546


----------



## muchstuff

Zoe Georgopoulos said:


> Number is
> 253053.6411.527546
> 
> View attachment 5586786


6411 is the colour code for coquelicot.


----------



## cookcather

Muchstuff and other knowledgeable friends, I‘m sorry to reach out yet again. I’m in a shopping frenzy, maybe a light pink, baby blue, or Gris Aluminum. (A bunch of those came up for sale recently, is silver always in style or not? Help a 45 year old out! ) I’m looking for silver hardware too. I’m selling my 2010 Sorbet City w GRGH and a Fendi to fund this endeavor.  

Today I’m wondering the year and color of this First. It looks either a light brick color or pink, depending on the photo. The price is pretty amazing.


----------



## muchstuff

cookcather said:


> Muchstuff and other knowledgeable friends, I‘m sorry to reach out yet again. I’m in a shopping frenzy, maybe a light pink, baby blue, or Gris Aluminum. (A bunch of those came up for sale recently, is silver always in style or not? Help a 45 year old out! ) I’m looking for silver hardware too. I’m selling my 2010 Sorbet City w GRGH and a Fendi to fund this endeavor.
> 
> Today I’m wondering the year and color of this First. It looks either a light brick color or pink, depending on the photo. The price is pretty amazing.
> 
> View attachment 5587450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587451
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587453
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587454


The numeric codes on this bag state that it's a coquelicot Work. I'd stay away.


----------



## cookcather

muchstuff said:


> The numeric codes on this bag state that it's a coquelicot Work. I'd stay away.


OMG, thanks very much for the heads up!


----------



## muchstuff

cookcather said:


> OMG, thanks very much for the heads up!


Weird because the tag back actually looks pretty good.


----------



## sundazed

Hello Ladies,

I am wondering how to find out the year of production if there is just a leather tag and without any letter on it like on the silver plates.
And how is it possible to find out which kind of leather was used.
Please, can you help?
Thank you and have a nice day!


----------



## sundazed

Good morning guys

Does anyone know the name and colourcode of the colour, which year the bag was made and which kind of leather it was made of?

I really appreciate your help, thank you very much


----------



## sundazed

And here is another black day bag:
what production year and what kind of leather could it be? It‘s extremely soft and can‘t compare with my off-white day bag


----------



## sundazed

Last but not least my RTT bag…
does anyone know the name of the colour, the colour code, which year the bag was made and what kind of leather it was made of?

I really appreciate your help, thank you very much


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Last but not least my RTT bag…
> does anyone know the name of the colour, the colour code, which year the bag was made and what kind of leather it was made of?
> 
> I really appreciate your help, thank you very much
> 
> View attachment 5597059
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597060
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597061
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597062
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597063


I'm guessing 07 French blue, chèvre. No colour codes back then.


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Good morning guys
> 
> Does anyone know the name and colourcode of the colour, which year the bag was made and which kind of leather it was made of?
> 
> I really appreciate your help, thank you very much
> 
> View attachment 5597050
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597051
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597052
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597053


2008-2010, agneau, not sure of the colour, maybe just an old white. It was made for a couple seasons within that time frame.


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> And here is another black day bag:
> what production year and what kind of leather could it be? It‘s extremely soft and can‘t compare with my off-white day bag
> 
> View attachment 5597054
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597055
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597056
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597057


2005-2007, chèvre.


----------



## sundazed

muchstuff said:


> I'm guessing 07 French blue, chèvre. No colour codes back then.


Thank you, muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

sundazed said:


> Thank you, muchstuff!


Most welcome.


----------



## maxter

Hello - I have a black clutch but not sure if it is considered a clutch or make-up bag?  It has a more rounded top rather than the flat or envelope style pouch.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

maxter said:


> Hello - I have a black clutch but not sure if it is considered a clutch or make-up bag?  It has a more rounded top rather than the flat or envelope style pouch.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5601072
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601073


If you post a clear pic of the tag back I can probably help you. Right way up too please.


----------



## maxter

muchstuff said:


> If you post a clear pic of the tag back I can probably help you. Right way up too please.


----------



## muchstuff

maxter said:


> View attachment 5601126


Premier clutch.


----------



## newtobalworld

Hello,
Could you please help me identifying the season and color of this courier? 

Thank you,


----------



## atlantis1982

newtobalworld said:


> Hello,
> Could you please help me identifying the season and color of this courier?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> View attachment 5604784
> View attachment 5604785


Can you post pics of the bag itself? The stitching makes it look like a Rouge Theatre but I don’t think the Courier was made in that color’s season…I’m sure other Bal experts can weigh in if we have other pics.


----------



## LostInBal

newtobalworld said:


> Hello,
> Could you please help me identifying the season and color of this courier?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> View attachment 5604784
> View attachment 5604785


Could be 06 Grenat imo


----------



## newtobalworld

LostInBal said:


> Could be 06 Grenat imo


Here are the photos that the seller has provided me. Thank you very much again


----------



## LostInBal

newtobalworld said:


> Here are the photos that the seller has provided me. Thank you very much again
> View attachment 5605755
> View attachment 5605756
> View attachment 5605757
> View attachment 5605758
> View attachment 5605759
> View attachment 5605760
> View attachment 5605754
> View attachment 5605753


Yes, I’m 100% sure it’s 06 Grenat


----------



## atlantis1982

LostInBal said:


> Yes, I’m 100% sure it’s 06 Grenat


Agreed.  Pic of the whole bag makes all the difference.


----------



## newtobalworld

Hello again dears,

I was in the hunt for a part time and found this. Could you please help me identifying this bag's season and color? It doesn't have a metalic thing on the tag so I got confused. 
Thank you very much for your kind help again.


----------



## atlantis1982

newtobalworld said:


> Hello again dears,
> 
> I was in the hunt for a part time and found this. Could you please help me identifying this bag's season and color? It doesn't have a metalic thing on the tag so I got confused.
> Thank you very much for your kind help again.
> View attachment 5609147
> View attachment 5609145
> View attachment 5609148
> View attachment 5609149
> View attachment 5609150
> View attachment 5609151
> View attachment 5609152
> View attachment 5609153


4606 is the color code for Cyclade from spring/summer 2010.


----------



## newtobalworld

atlantis1982 said:


> 4606 is the color code for Cyclade from spring/summer 2010.


Thank you so much


----------



## katec9751

Does anyone know what size city bag Olivia Jade has? I can't tell if it's a small or mini. Any details that you can tell me would be great because I love this version and would like to buy one that looks like this!


----------



## earswithfeet

newtobalworld said:


> Here are the photos that the seller has provided me. Thank you very much again
> View attachment 5605755
> View attachment 5605756
> View attachment 5605757
> View attachment 5605758
> View attachment 5605759
> View attachment 5605760
> View attachment 5605754
> View attachment 5605753


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Conni618

katec9751 said:


> View attachment 5612564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what size city bag Olivia Jade has? I can't tell if it's a small or mini. Any details that you can tell me would be great because I love this version and would like to buy one that looks like this!
> 
> View attachment 5612565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612566


Someone with some personal knowledge should correct me if I’m wrong, but judging by the size of this bag next to her hands, I’m guessing it is the Mini.  The small is closer to the size of the classic City.

Dont know if I can link to YouTube. But if you do a search you’ll find a couple of video comparisons.


----------



## Runnurse21

Balenciaga Classic Chèvre Leather Wallet
					

Shop storebymichelle's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. This Balenciaga Motorcycle Wallet is crafted in a distressed lambskin. It features tonal stitching, a front zippered compartment, 13 credit card slots, 3 interior slip...




					poshmark.com
				



Could anyone help me identify year, color, and actual name of this wallet? Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Runnurse21 said:


> Balenciaga Classic Chèvre Leather Wallet
> 
> 
> Shop storebymichelle's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. This Balenciaga Motorcycle Wallet is crafted in a distressed lambskin. It features tonal stitching, a front zippered compartment, 13 credit card slots, 3 interior slip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone help me identify year, color, and actual name of this wallet? Thank you


Done on the AT thread.


----------



## Runnurse21

muchstuff said:


> Done on the AT thread.


Thank you muchstuff!  Would it still be Chèvre from that year???

I ordered an Ink Work from FP a while back that I still need to clean and moisturize, so I haven’t used it yet. I was hoping you would say it was Ink!!!
I ordered the wallet to go with my new Ink work…. Guess that’s not happening   But at least it’s in the blue/ purple family !!!!


----------



## atlantis1982

Runnurse21 said:


> Thank you muchstuff!  Would it still be Chèvre from that year???
> 
> I ordered an Ink Work from FP a while back that I still need to clean and moisturize, so I haven’t used it yet. I was hoping you would say it was Ink!!!
> I ordered the wallet to go with my new Ink work…. Guess that’s not happening   But at least it’s in the blue/ purple family !!!!


I have a Bleu Lavande bag, so I can tell you it's a very cool-toned purple that IMO would be a lovely complement to Ink.  
And leather would be Agneau, not Chevre.


----------



## Runnurse21

atlantis1982 said:


> I have a Bleu Lavande bag, so I can tell you it's a very cool-toned purple that IMO would be a lovely complement to Ink.
> And leather would be Agneau, not Chevre.


Thank you very Much! As long as it complements it- that will be great, so I appreciate your input =) !!

Bummer on the non Chèvre though. This may be a stupid question- but does Agneau versus chèvre affect value, in as much as what I should pay when purchasing pre-loved in the future?


----------



## atlantis1982

Runnurse21 said:


> Thank you very Much! As long as it complements it- that will be great, so I appreciate your input =) !!
> 
> Bummer on the non Chèvre though. This may be a stupid question- but does Agneau versus chèvre affect value, in as much as what I should pay when purchasing pre-loved in the future?


I think agneau is considered a bit sturdier than chevre, but chevre is more desirable (at least on this forum!).  Value is not that disparate ultimately, since there are a lot of factors that come into play, like color or style.  
Also most of the chevre bags are older, thus making the potential for wear/fading greater than a newer agneau bag.


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> I think agneau is considered a bit sturdier than chevre, but chevre is more desirable (at least on this forum!).  Value is not that disparate ultimately, since there are a lot of factors that come into play, like color or style.
> Also most of the chevre bags are older, thus making the potential for wear/fading greater than a newer agneau bag.


Varies from bag to bag but I’d consider chevre sturdier than agneau. Calfskin also. Collectibility also determines value.


----------



## atlantis1982

muchstuff said:


> Varies from bag to bag but I’d consider chevre sturdier than agneau. Calfskin also. Collectibility also determines value.


What I meant by "sturdier" was that an agneau bag can take getting rained on, for example, better that a chevre (as opposed to how much I can physically carry around).  So I guess I meant...less fragile?  Less panic-inducing when something splashes on it?


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> What I meant by "sturdier" was that an agneau bag can take getting rained on, for example, better that a chevre (as opposed to how much I can physically carry around).  So I guess I meant...less fragile?  Less panic-inducing when something splashes on it?


----------



## earswithfeet

Hey guys! Does anyone know anything about this bag? Name? Color? Year? Did they use the same colors for the non-moto bags? Looks a little like bordeaux? grenat?, I'm not sure. I really like it, I'm a sucker for a nice hobo style bag. From the looks and the slip pocket on the back of the mirror it's chèvre.
Here's some pictures from the listing.


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Hey guys! Does anyone know anything about this bag? Name? Color? Year? Did they use the same colors for the non-moto bags? Looks a little like bordeaux? grenat?, I'm not sure. I really like it, I'm a sucker for a nice hobo style bag. From the looks and the slip pocket on the back of the mirror it's chèvre.
> Here's some pictures from the listing.
> View attachment 5617252
> View attachment 5617253
> View attachment 5617254
> View attachment 5617255
> View attachment 5617256
> View attachment 5617257
> View attachment 5617258
> View attachment 5617259


I'm not familiar wth this one, I did a quick search and turned up chain link shopper or chain tote but that's not necessarily Bal's name for it, if it had one. One would assume they used the same leathers and colours on the non-moto bags.


----------



## Runnurse21

atlantis1982 said:


> I think agneau is considered a bit sturdier than chevre, but chevre is more desirable (at least on this forum!).  Value is not that disparate ultimately, since there are a lot of factors that come into play, like color or style.
> Also most of the chevre bags are older, thus making the potential for wear/fading greater than a newer agneau bag.





muchstuff said:


> Varies from bag to bag but I’d consider chevre sturdier than agneau. Calfskin also. Collectibility also determines value.


Thanks to both of you! I think on this one I’m a little disappointed that it’s not Chèvre, as advertised. Two out of my three ( I know, only three   ) Balenciaga  bags I own are chèvre, and I enjoy them much more. But I will just wait for it to arrive and see how it is. I think my offer was based on thinking it was chèvre ( my fault for not knowing), so I just wasn’t sure if I over offered myself, which is why I was asking. Lots to learn!!
I appreciate and enjoy this forum!! You all are so kind to share your knowledge!!! Many thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Runnurse21 said:


> Thanks to both of you! I think on this one I’m a little disappointed that it’s not Chèvre, as advertised. Two out of my three ( I know, only three   ) Balenciaga  bags I own are chèvre, and I enjoy them much more. But I will just wait for it to arrive and see how it is. I think my offer was based on thinking it was chèvre ( my fault for not knowing), so I just wasn’t sure if I over offered myself, which is why I was asking. Lots to learn!!
> I appreciate and enjoy this forum!! You all are so kind to share your knowledge!!! Many thanks!


My pleasure.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> I'm not familiar wth this one, I did a quick search and turned up chain link shopper or chain tote but that's not necessarily Bal's name for it, if it had one. One would assume they used the same leathers and colours on the non-moto bags.


Thanks, dear much.


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Thanks, dear much.


Not much help but you’re welcome.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> Not much help but you’re welcome.


Ah well, you took the time to research some and reply. Appreciate that a lot.


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Ah well, you took the time to research some and reply. Appreciate that a lot.


My pleasure.


----------



## Conni618

atlantis1982 said:


> What I meant by "sturdier" was that an agneau bag can take getting rained on, for example, better that a chevre (as opposed to how much I can physically carry around).  So I guess I meant...less fragile?  Less panic-inducing when something splashes on it?


Interesting thought.. My personal preference for chèvre is the way the leather seems to have taken the dyes.  Not all, but most of my old chèvre bags appear multi-faceted with whichever color is infused.. Meaning, they appear the opposite of a single flat color.  Maybe for the same reason water seems more likely to soak into a chèvre bag, marking it, at least temporarily, whereas the ageau might have a thicker protective coating of color on the surface... Just my opinion.


----------



## Mimikins24

Hi folks, 

I have been looking at a couple of bags that are "Polly". They seem to all be 2012 colours. Does anyone know what years the Polly style was in production?


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have been looking at a couple of bags that are "Polly". They seem to all be 2012 colours. Does anyone know what years the Polly style was in production?


Not sure how many seasons it was produced but definitely in 2012.


----------



## cookcather

Hi ladies! I need help with the style, assuming it’s a 2013 Rouge Cardinal per the cards. It looks like a newer style based on the look of the leather and hardware? Please help me figure out what’s going on here! Thanks!!





__





						City leather handbag Balenciaga Red in Leather - 26809257
					

Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Red in Leather available. 26809257




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## muchstuff

cookcather said:


> Hi ladies! I need help with the style, assuming it’s a 2013 Rouge Cardinal per the cards. It looks like a newer style based on the look of the leather and hardware? Please help me figure out what’s going on here! Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City leather handbag Balenciaga Red in Leather - 26809257
> 
> 
> Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Red in Leather available. 26809257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


Personally I'd want way better photos of the pertinent details.


----------



## cookcather

muchstuff said:


> Personally I'd want way better photos of the pertinent details.


Agreed… just thought I’d check for any opinions before asking seller. Thanks!!!


----------



## muchstuff

cookcather said:


> Agreed… just thought I’d check for any opinions before asking seller. Thanks!!!


The style is a City as listed if that helps.


----------



## mushashi415

Hi there does anyone know which year thai bag was in production ?   TIA


----------



## balqueen02

Hello, new to the forums here. Does anyone know what colour this Balenciaga is? The inside tag plate states an A which I know is F/W 2017. It is a Balenciaga City. I don’t own it but was just curious as to what colour it is. I can’t find much information online and the seller wasn’t sure either.


----------



## muchstuff

mushashi415 said:


> Hi there does anyone know which year thai bag was in production ?   TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633989
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633990


It’s a mini classique. 2004-05 I believe, it wasn’t produced for long.


----------



## mushashi415

muchstuff said:


> It’s a mini classique. 2004-05 I believe, it wasn’t produced for long.


Thank your


----------



## mushashi415

muchstuff said:


> It’s a mini classique. 2004-05 I believe, it wasn’t produced for long.


----------



## muchstuff

mushashi415 said:


> Thank your


My pleasure.


----------



## eva_vintage

Hi guys I don’t know much about balenciaga bags but i saw someone selling this bag online (I’m pretty sure it’s fake cos some of the stitching is off ect) but i was wondering if this is a real design that balenciaga does if so what is it called thankyou.


----------



## eva_vintage

(accidentally posted twice)


----------



## ViennaCalling

Hi Bal-Lovers!

Can someone help me identify the color of my envelop clutch? Is it jaune? Or mustard?


----------



## earswithfeet

What is this I have coming my way? Okay, I know the style name and that it's PH, lol. Colorwise that leaves 3 options. I want to say Emerald? Pictures from the listing are pretty crappy and under bad lighting. But I had to pounce...can't say no to PH...


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> What is this I have coming my way? Okay, I know the style name and that it's PH, lol. Colorwise that leaves 3 options. I want to say Emerald? Pictures from the listing are pretty crappy and under bad lighting. But I had to pounce...can't say no to PH...
> View attachment 5640815
> View attachment 5640816
> View attachment 5640818
> View attachment 5640819


Good for you I was watching this. I think it’s 03 emerald. Looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> Good for you I was watching this. I think it’s 03 emerald. Looking forward to your reveal!


Thank you my dear 
Saw this bag suddenly pop up, hyperventilated and then went to check-out. Later, I read that the seller would accept any offer, because she's in the middle of moving and probably needs the money. I was just scared someone else might be quicker...so I pounced


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Thank you my dear
> Saw this bag suddenly pop up, hyperventilated and then went to check-out. Later, I read that the seller would accept any offer, because she's in the middle of moving and probably needs the money. I was just scared someone else might be quicker...so I pounced


Smart move.


----------



## muchstuff

ViennaCalling said:


> Hi Bal-Lovers!
> 
> Can someone help me identify the color of my envelop clutch? Is it jaune? Or mustard?
> 
> View attachment 5640651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640652


Moutarde (colour code 7730).


----------



## ViennaCalling

Thank you so much!


----------



## muchstuff

ViennaCalling said:


> Thank you so much!


Any time.


----------



## Angelbethanh

Anyone have an idea what color this might be? I checked the cards but I’m still not sure. It’s from a seller I’ve bought from before so I’m tempted…






						Leather bag Balenciaga Pink in Leather - 24922274
					

Buy your leather bag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Leather bag Balenciaga Pink in Leather available. 24922274




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## Conni618

There were three Magenta releases that I remember.  The first was the deepest in F/W 2005.  The second was a Limited Edition in F/W 2007, both chèvre..  My guess, going by leather and hue is that this Day Bag is the one from F/W 2008.   There are examples of the 05 and the 08 on Poshmark, or to be found here if you search for each.


----------



## whateve

I wonder why the Vestiaire links don't work for me. They take me to the website but not the listing.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I wonder why the Vestiaire links don't work for me. They take me to the website but not the listing.


They only work sporadically for me as well.


----------



## dolali

whateve said:


> I wonder why the Vestiaire links don't work for me. They take me to the website but not the listing.





muchstuff said:


> They only work sporadically for me as well.



Someone here posted a while back that if you right click on the link, it opens up a new window with the item. It has worked for me every time


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Someone here posted a while back that if you right click on the link, it opens up a new window with the item. It has worked for me every time


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## whateve

dolali said:


> Someone here posted a while back that if you right click on the link, it opens up a new window with the item. It has worked for me every time


Thanks! It's still not working.


----------



## Conni618

What has worked for me is to copy the item number that’s within the link and paste it in Vestiaires search bar.


----------



## whateve

Conni618 said:


> What has worked for me is to copy the item number that’s within the link and paste it in Vestiaires search bar.


Thanks! It's working. It didn't work the first time I tried it; I don't know what I did wrong.


----------



## Angelbethanh

Conni618 said:


> There were three Magenta releases that I remember.  The first was the deepest in F/W 2005.  The second was a Limited Edition in F/W 2007, both chèvre..  My guess, going by leather and hue is that this Day Bag is the one from F/W 2008.   There are examples of the 05 and the 08 on Poshmark, or to be found here if you search for each.


So I jumped on it! Here are a few photos of mine. I looked at the style cards and it seems most similar to the 2005 Magenta, but I’m curious if anyone has more insight. It’s so tough to tell.  I did notice that the sides of the tassels are white, and the leather string through the handle is lighter than the leather of the handle, both of these seem similar to the photos of the ‘05 compared to the 2007 or the amethyst or the but maybe that’s a coincidence?  I think the 2008 Magenta is too pink…. It’s driving me crazy


----------



## Conni618

Aha!  My vote is that it’s 2005.  It has to be 05 or 07 because the mirror has a pocket.  To my eye, it’s a deeper color than 2007, and finally, the 05 is the season with the puffy tassels that show white edges!


----------



## Angelbethanh

Oh that’s wonderful news!! For my knowledge, is the pocket on the back of the mirror for the earlier years of all models?


----------



## muchstuff

Angelbethanh said:


> Oh that’s wonderful news!! For my knowledge, is the pocket on the back of the mirror for the earlier years of all models?


For the early chevre bags, the majority of styles have the pocket up to 2007 and some S/S 2008.


----------



## Angelbethanh

Please disregard! It won’t let me delete the post for some reason.


----------



## Angelbethanh

Does anyone recognize this model? I tried to look up the tag number, but it’s quite worn so I can’t read it super well.  









						≥ Balenciaga tas van zachte bruine leer — Tassen | Damestassen — Marktplaats
					

Super leuke tas van Balenciaga. Van zachte bruine leer. Tas is gedragen maar in goede staat. Niks stuk of kapot. Normale gebruikssporen. Incl dusbag




					www.marktplaats.nl


----------



## houseof999

Is this olive? Anyone have a pic when it looked new? Trying to decide if it's faded or its the original color.  



			https://posh.mk/ps6xp4pjGub


----------



## Conni618

houseof999 said:


> Is this olive? Anyone have a pic when it looked new? Trying to decide if it's faded or its the original color.
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/ps6xp4pjGub


It looks like an Spring 05 Dolma with left-over smooth rivets from 04. Dolma fades but in a good way to me.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/green-color-family-pics-only.140427/post-10820004


----------



## Conni618

Angelbethanh said:


> Does anyone recognize this model? I tried to look up the tag number, but it’s quite worn so I can’t read it super well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ≥ Balenciaga tas van zachte bruine leer — Tassen | Damestassen — Marktplaats
> 
> 
> Super leuke tas van Balenciaga. Van zachte bruine leer. Tas is gedragen maar in goede staat. Niks stuk of kapot. Normale gebruikssporen. Incl dusbag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marktplaats.nl


Tag # doesn’t match a Flat messenger, but that is what it looks like to me.  Maybe suede has a different number?  Muchstuff?


----------



## houseof999

Conni618 said:


> It looks like an Spring 05 Dolma with left-over smooth rivets from 04. Dolma fades but in a good way to me.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/green-color-family-pics-only.140427/post-10820004


Thank you! Does it fade to grayish green? I have a gray metro that looks greenish.  Maybe it's too close to color to mine.


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> Tag # doesn’t match a Flat messenger, but that is what it looks like to me.  Maybe suede has a different number?  Muchstuff?


It's the correct code for the men's messenger. 177289.


----------



## Antonia

Hi everyone!   I bought this bag about 6 months ago from TRR...initially I was thinking it was Electric Blue but it has the mirror with the pocket,  so now I'm thinking it's French Blue!   It still has the tag attached...can anyone clarify?  Does the pocket on the mirror indicate chevre leather??  The color is very saturated like the modeling pic, not faded like the close-up.  TIA!!


----------



## Conni618

Pocket on mirror does indicate Chevre. Giant hardware also present in 07. So, I’m thinking your bag is French Blue.


----------



## Antonia

Conni618 said:


> Pocket on mirror does indicate Chevre. Giant hardware also present in 07. So, I’m thinking your bag is French Blue.


Thank you for the clarification @Conni618 !!


----------



## cookcather

Hello ladies! Considering this bag on and I’d love to know the year and color beforehand… any input would be greatly appreciated! 

Many thanks, 
Catherine


----------



## dolali

cookcather said:


> Hello ladies! Considering this bag on and I’d love to know the year and color beforehand… any input would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Many thanks,
> Catherine
> 
> View attachment 5647380
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647381
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647382
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647383
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647384


In searching the color code 4606, I found that it is for Cyclade from spring/summer 2010. You may want to wait for others to chime in. 

Gorgeous color!


----------



## cookcather

Oooh, that great. I’ve always thought Cyclade was a beautiful color, and this one has the silver hw, even better. Ty, muchstuff!


----------



## muchstuff

cookcather said:


> Oooh, that great. I’ve always thought Cyclade was a beautiful color, and this one has the silver hw, even better. Ty, muchstuff!


Actually is was @dolali who solved your mystery!


----------



## cookcather

muchstuff said:


> Actually is was @dolali who solved your mystery!


@dolali - Thanks for your sleuth skills!


----------



## mandyglick

My SIL saw a girl in a long duster style cardigan in cream with the logo in black written in a circle shape. Anyone know this sweater? She wants it but we can’t find a photo of it or anything. Please help!


----------



## Angelbethanh

Does anyone recognize this kind of tag? I’m assuming it’s fake but I’m also not familiar with the really early years. Thanks!









						≥ Gave ,,doorleefde" Balenciaga tas donkerbruin — Tassen | Damestassen — Marktplaats
					

Gave ,,doorleefde" Balenciaga tas donkerbruin




					www.marktplaats.nl


----------



## muchstuff

Angelbethanh said:


> Does anyone recognize this kind of tag? I’m assuming it’s fake but I’m also not familiar with the really early years. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ≥ Gave ,,doorleefde" Balenciaga tas donkerbruin — Tassen | Damestassen — Marktplaats
> 
> 
> Gave ,,doorleefde" Balenciaga tas donkerbruin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marktplaats.nl


It’s fake.


----------



## Angelbethanh

muchstuff said:


> It’s fake.


Super, thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Angelbethanh said:


> Super, thanks!


My pleasure. Mods may delete this as it’s not in the AT thread.


----------



## ViennaCalling

Hi!

I’m looking for a day bag, found a pretty one in red. Can you tell me the name of the color and the year of production?
Thanks a lot ladies!


----------



## atlantis1982

ViennaCalling said:


> Hi!
> 
> I’m looking for a day bag, found a pretty one in red. Can you tell me the name of the color and the year of production?
> Thanks a lot ladies!
> 
> View attachment 5653364


6480 is the color code for Coquelicot.  F/W 2011 or S/S 2012.  (I *think* the 2012 version was a bit more orangey, so yours is prob 2011.)


----------



## ViennaCalling

Thank you so much! Is 2011 a „good leather year“? And what do you think about the color coquelicot? I haven’t seen a bag in that color in person before.


----------



## Angelbethanh

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure. Mods may delete this as it’s not in the AT thread.


For future reference is that the better place to post even if the required photos are not available?


----------



## muchstuff

Angelbethanh said:


> For future reference is that the better place to post even if the required photos are not available?


Technically for authentication it’s the only place to post. It’s tough because  we really do need all of the pics requested. At least the majority of them.


----------



## atlantis1982

ViennaCalling said:


> Thank you so much! Is 2011 a „good leather year“? And what do you think about the color coquelicot? I haven’t seen a bag in that color in person before.


I haven’t seen the color in person but I do have a City from F/W 2011 & I think the leather is very nice; better than 2012 imo.


----------



## Angelbethanh

Hi all- any opinions about what color this might be? I’ve been watching it for awhile but I just haven’t quite been able to jump on it. (Also any opinions on the brief model are welcome )









						Balenciaga White Lambskin Leather Giant 21 Gold Brief Bag- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Balenciaga White Lambskin Leather Giant 21 Gold Brief Bag. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## muchstuff

Angelbethanh said:


> Hi all- any opinions about what color this might be? I’ve been watching it for awhile but I just haven’t quite been able to jump on it. (Also any opinions on the brief model are welcome )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga White Lambskin Leather Giant 21 Gold Brief Bag- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Authentic Balenciaga White Lambskin Leather Giant 21 Gold Brief Bag. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com


I'm guessing 07 naturel.


----------



## Angelbethanh

muchstuff said:


> I'm guessing 07 naturel.


Thanks! I was hoping it would be chevre!


----------



## muchstuff

Angelbethanh said:


> Thanks! I was hoping it would be chevre!


----------



## Angelbethanh

I’ve never seen this pattern before- anyone know what it is?





__





						Loading…
					





					www.debijenkorf.nl


----------



## muchstuff

Angelbethanh said:


> I’ve never seen this pattern before- anyone know what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.debijenkorf.nl


Without commenting on authenticity, the style is called a perforated City.


----------



## Angelbethanh

Ok cool, thanks! If it gets cheaper I might grab it and take the required photos. It’s at a big department store so they have a good return policy.


----------



## muchstuff

Angelbethanh said:


> Ok cool, thanks! If it gets cheaper I might grab it and take the required photos. It’s at a big department store so they have a good return policy.


Sounds good.


----------



## morningsong

I was wondering if anyone could help identifying these day bag colors? I’m thinking one may be an ‘04 orange and the other possibly a 2008 Emerald?


----------



## muchstuff

morningsong said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help identifying these day bag colors? I’m thinking one may be an ‘04 orange and the other possibly a 2008 Emerald?
> View attachment 5661623


Day bags weren’t produced until 2005 so it’s not an 04 orange for sure. The second one might be lagon?


----------



## morningsong

muchstuff said:


> Day bags weren’t produced until 2005 so it’s not an 04 orange for sure. The second one might be lagon?


Oh, I didn’t know that so very helpful info! The description only has one inner zip pocket, so I know it’s an older one.. I was looking at the color charts on here, but not much luck figuring it out. I think lagon might be right though!


----------



## muchstuff

morningsong said:


> Oh, I didn’t know that so very helpful info! The description only has one inner zip pocket, so I know it’s an older one.. I was looking at the color charts on here, but not much luck figuring it out. I think lagon might be right though!


The other could be an 09 mandarin.


----------



## atlantis1982

morningsong said:


> Oh, I didn’t know that so very helpful info! The description only has one inner zip pocket, so I know it’s an older one.. I was looking at the color charts on here, but not much luck figuring it out. I think lagon might be right though!


Agree bag 2 looks like Lagon.  Orange is prob Mandarin from 2009.


----------



## morningsong

atlantis1982 said:


> Agree bag 2 looks like Lagon.  Orange is prob Mandarin from 2009.


Thank you both!


----------



## muchstuff

morningsong said:


> Thank you both!


Any time.


----------



## Angelbethanh

Is this bag actually seafoam or turquoise? It’s listed as teal.

Secondly, any thoughts on this model? It’s cute! Thinking of offering a lower price and seeing if they’ll accept. 







						Leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather - 28791114
					

Buy your leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather available. 28791114




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## atlantis1982

Angelbethanh said:


> Is this bag actually seafoam or turquoise? It’s listed as teal.
> 
> Secondly, any thoughts on this model? It’s cute! Thinking of offering a lower price and seeing if they’ll accept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather - 28791114
> 
> 
> Buy your leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather available. 28791114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


Looks like a (slightly faded) F/W 2004 turquoise.


----------



## Norm.Core

Bal gurus,

Could you please help me identify these 2 Bal listings?

Street?! Also what colour is this?








						Balenciaga The Street 224900 Classic Leather Bag  | eBay
					

It is in very good condition inside out. authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Shoulder Bag in brown. the wrap around top zipper opens to a black fabric interior with a zipper pocket and room for all of your necessities.



					www.ebay.com.au
				




Mini Boston?!








						BALENCIAGA Grease Mini Boston 203249 Handbag Black Ladies Leather from japan  | eBay
					

(The main material: leather Fasteners Type: zipper, magnet Size) W31cm x H22cm x D16cm Shoulder: 33cm zipper and magnetic closure 203249 Fastener & magnet opening and closing type Outside: zipper pocket x 1 Inside: zipper pocket x 1.



					www.ebay.com.au
				




Thank you! ❤️


----------



## Conni618

Angelbethanh said:


> Is this bag actually seafoam or turquoise? It’s listed as teal.
> 
> Secondly, any thoughts on this model? It’s cute! Thinking of offering a lower price and seeing if they’ll accept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather - 28791114
> 
> 
> Buy your leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather available. 28791114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


Cute!  It must be Turquoise.


----------



## Angelbethanh

Thanks! It’s cute, but not €420 cute, for me anyway.


----------



## muchstuff

Norm.Core said:


> Bal gurus,
> 
> Could you please help me identify these 2 Bal listings?
> 
> Street?! Also what colour is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga The Street 224900 Classic Leather Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> It is in very good condition inside out. authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Shoulder Bag in brown. the wrap around top zipper opens to a black fabric interior with a zipper pocket and room for all of your necessities.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Boston?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Grease Mini Boston 203249 Handbag Black Ladies Leather from japan  | eBay
> 
> 
> (The main material: leather Fasteners Type: zipper, magnet Size) W31cm x H22cm x D16cm Shoulder: 33cm zipper and magnetic closure 203249 Fastener & magnet opening and closing type Outside: zipper pocket x 1 Inside: zipper pocket x 1.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! ❤️


Style codes are correct, I had a couple Streets at one time, they have tons of room. See posts 67 and 107. Not sure of colour.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-your-new-bal-purchases-show-us.981172/page-8


----------



## Norm.Core

muchstuff said:


> Style codes are correct, I had a couple Streets at one time, they have tons of room. See posts 67 and 107. Not sure of colour.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-your-new-bal-purchases-show-us.981172/page-8


Thank you! Do you know if the Street is in Chevre or Lambskin?


----------



## muchstuff

Norm.Core said:


> Thank you! Do you know if the Street is in Chevre or Lambskin?


I think they came out in 09, so agneau.


----------



## muchstuff

@Norm.Core here's my raisin...


----------



## Norm.Core

Could anybody please help me identify the colour/season of this Courier? So hard with pics but maybe the back of the leather tab can help?

p.s. The mirror does not have a pocket.


----------



## reovi

Can you please help identify this Bal, specifically color?


----------



## muchstuff

reovi said:


> Can you please help identify this Bal, specifically color?
> View attachment 5669320
> View attachment 5669320


Looks like it could be bleu lavande but again, the lighting's not great.


----------



## muchstuff

Norm.Core said:


> Could anybody please help me identify the colour/season of this Courier? So hard with pics but maybe the back of the leather tab can help?
> 
> p.s. The mirror does not have a pocket.
> 
> View attachment 5669123


F/W 2008 to F/W 2010, not sure of the colour just from this pic. Do you have more?


----------



## reovi

muchstuff said:


> Looks like it could be bleu lavande but again, the lighting's not great.


Much obliged, thanks!


----------



## atlantis1982

reovi said:


> Much obliged, thanks!


@muchstuff https://www.vestiairecollective.com..._zw--N6d9VDheR3NcgRoCBcUQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
I think this is the listing for the bag, which would make it Outremer.  (Bleu Lavande would have been my guess just eyeballing it, as well.)


----------



## Norm.Core

muchstuff said:


> F/W 2008 to F/W 2010, not sure of the colour just from this pic. Do you have more?


Here’s a couple of listing pics. Needed another Courier in my life but working out the actual colour... Blew up the pic showing the zipper fabric colour too.


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> @muchstuff https://www.vestiairecollective.com..._zw--N6d9VDheR3NcgRoCBcUQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> I think this is the listing for the bag, which would make it Outremer.  (Bleu Lavande would have been my guess just eyeballing it, as well.)





reovi said:


> Much obliged, thanks!


Yup, the code is in fact outremer. Even seeing the other pics it doesn't look blue enough for outremer, the lighting is either hot or it's somewhat faded.


----------



## muchstuff

Norm.Core said:


> Here’s a couple of listing pics. Needed another Courier in my life but working out the actual colour... Blew up the pic showing the zipper fabric colour too.
> 
> View attachment 5669428
> View attachment 5669427


I'm going with a faded 2010 seigle.


----------



## Norm.Core

muchstuff said:


> I'm going with a faded 2010 seigle.


Thank you. 

Will wait for the Courier to arrive, spruce up and take better pics.


----------



## muchstuff

Norm.Core said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Will wait for the Courier to arrive, spruce up and take better pics.


Pretty sure it’s seigle, it has a colour code but it took me forever to find a corresponding match, not sure why!


----------



## Deco

Quick post hoping for some insight. I just bought this scrumptious city, but can’t ID it for the life of me. It’s from 2013 1, leather is surprisingly smooth, though still agneau. But check out this hardware. Will post more pics later. Thoughts?


----------



## muchstuff

Deco said:


> Quick post hoping for some insight. I just bought this scrumptious city, but can’t ID it for the life of me. It’s from 2013 1, leather is surprisingly smooth, though still agneau. But check out this hardware. Will post more pics later. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5670518
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670519


Can you post the tag back?


----------



## muchstuff

Deco said:


> Quick post hoping for some insight. I just bought this scrumptious city, but can’t ID it for the life of me. It’s from 2013 1, leather is surprisingly smooth, though still agneau. But check out this hardware. Will post more pics later. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5670518
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670519


From what I've found it was produced for Chinese New Year.


----------



## Deco

muchstuff said:


> From what I've found it was produced for Chinese New Year.


Wow, you’re good. Ive only ever seen two of these, and They were in Singapore and Hong Kong based listings. This one was bought in Taiwan.


----------



## Deco

Jeez, both so blurry.  Will retry.


----------



## Deco

One more try


----------



## muchstuff

The colour code is for rouge cardinal. I've seen a pic of a clutch as well.


----------



## Deco

muchstuff said:


> The colour code is for rouge cardinal. I've seen a pic of a clutch as well.


Thank you!  I've worn myself down trying to research this and came up empty.


----------



## muchstuff

Deco said:


> Thank you!  I've worn myself down trying to research this and came up empty.


My pleasure, I had a vague recollection of discussing it at one point!


----------



## Conni618

Muchstuff!  You are a treasure.


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> Muchstuff!  You are a treasure.


----------



## earswithfeet

What do you guys think? Chocolate or plain brown Day? I think the split tassels look chocolatey. 
https://www.monogramparis.com/fr/sacs/56069-sac-balenciaga-marron.html


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> What do you guys think? Chocolate or plain brown Day? I think the split tassels look chocolatey.
> https://www.monogramparis.com/fr/sacs/56069-sac-balenciaga-marron.html


Looks more like it could be charbon. Not warm enough for chocolate.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> Looks more like it could be charbon. Not warm enough for chocolate.


Thank youuuu


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Thank youuuu


Best guess only!


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> Best guess only!


Good enough for me 
Price is a bit steep anyway.


----------



## ViennaCalling

Hi!

Would you mind helping me with the identification of the color of this beautiful day bag? I think she is an older model, because of a pocket on the backside of the mirror.

Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## Conni618

Most likely, it is an Apple Green from S/S 05.


----------



## ViennaCalling

Thank you, I thought that too... Its a pitty, its really expensive


----------



## morningsong

Hi, I need help with color identification again lol.. for the blue, I’m thinking Navy but wanted to ask because this blue looks more vibrant than other navy’s I’ve seen.. tag is W from 2006. Also for the green, I was thinking Sapin (reminds me of my two that I have, but maybe a little faded?). This one has no photos of the tag..


----------



## muchstuff

morningsong said:


> Hi, I need help with color identification again lol.. for the blue, I’m thinking Navy but wanted to ask because this blue looks more vibrant than other navy’s I’ve seen.. tag is W from 2006. Also for the green, I was thinking Sapin (reminds me of my two that I have, but maybe a little faded?). This one has no photos of the tag..
> 
> View attachment 5675511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675512
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675514
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675515


F/W 06 would be bleu roi. The green looks more like pine than sapin I think.


----------



## morningsong

muchstuff said:


> F/W 06 would be bleu roi. The green looks more like pine than sapin I think.


Thank you! I think I’ll share the links on the Balenciaga Finds thread in case anyone wants to buy them. I love the blue, but trying hard to stick to my B-bag list!


----------



## muchstuff

morningsong said:


> Thank you! I think I’ll share the links on the Balenciaga Finds thread in case anyone wants to buy them. I love the blue, but trying hard to stick to my B-bag list!


Both colours are very nice.


----------

